# Disboutiquers Part 27 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew ;-)



## teresajoy

THEY LOCKED THE THREAD!!! I'm asking them to reopen it so I can post the link to the new thread. But, here we are. I hope you found us!

HOLD IT RIGHT THERE! 





Read this post for Valuable Information
because if you don't and ask questions that are answered here, we reserve the right to tease you about it, and you don't want that, do you?? 
_Welcome to the Disboutique thread!_​When we get near page 240 here, I'll start a new thread again.

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

RULES
1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. 
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 

(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. We love to see the clothes modeled, but if you are making a dress, and you put it on your son, I will tease you, so will my sister. You have been warned!
10. Swirly faced kids scare me. 
11. We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!) We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try! Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. Many times, even if nothing is listed in the Ebay shop, the seller would be willing to work with you to make something.We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   

*FAQ-*
_Q1. What is a good beginner sewing machine? _
A1.Many of the Disboutiquers have been very happy with the computerized Brother sewing machine that is available at Walmart. I believe it sells for around $160? 

_Q2. What is the best method for making ruffles?_
A2-There are several different methods for making gathers. I will provide links to sites that describe the methods:
a.)Double Row of Long Stitches
b.)Tension Tightening Method
c.)Zig Zag Over Floss method
d.)Ruffler attachment
I'm sure there are other methods, but these are the ones that most people here use. My favorite is the tension method. 

_Q3- What is "hand" applique? What is machine applique?_
A3.- Generally, when we talk about hand appliques on this thread, we are not talking about actually sewing by hand with a needle and thread. We mean that the pieces are stitched on by you with a regular sewing machine, as described in Heathersues Bestest Applique Tutorial. You can do hand applique on any machine that has a zig zag stitch. 
Machine Embroidery is when you have a special embroidery machine. You purchase digitized designs (one of our favorite digitizers is Heathersue) and put them on your embroidery machine and it stitches it out for you. (well, it's a bit more complicated than that, but if you want more details, check the bookmarks for links).

_Q4.-Where can I find designs for hand appliques?_
A4.- If you check Heathersue's Bestest Applique Tutorial, she gives several ideas for finding designs. Many people use Disney Pins for their designs as well as coloring book pages and just searching online for clipart. In the bookmarks under applique, you will find a link to a site with a coloring page search engine that many find helpful. 

_Q5-Where does everyone get their fabric?_
A5-Most people get their fabric from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, Hancock Fabrics and Walmart (many still have fabric). You can also find many great finds on Ebay, but generally they are more expensive there. I also have many online fabric stores listed in the bookmarks.

_Q6.-Where do most people get the patterns they use?_
A6- We all LOVE http://www.youcanmakethis.com !!! It is a FABULOUS site with patterns that you purchase then download and print out right on your computer! (you tape the pieces together). The patterns come with multiple sizes and since you can reprint the pattern if it gets worn out, one pattern will last you for many years! 
There are many many great designers on YCMT, but our all time favorite is CarlaC! She is also a Diser, her username is Louiesmama. 


_Q7-It takes too long to look through all the threads, where can I see what everyone has made in one spot? _
A7- Many of the Disboutiquers post their items in the Disboutique Group Photobucket account. Just scroll down a bit for more information on how to view that. Please don't copy things form other Disers to sell. 

Abbreviations used:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, it's usually ok to use for your PERSONAL use, although it is nice to ask the original poster for permission first. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or  for short. 
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit
MFTPICQACOTA. It's obvious what is stands for . . .So Many Fabulous Things Posted I Can't Quote And Comment On Them All
TMTQ- Too Much To Quote (When you don't have time to post MFTPICQACOTA )



Big Give- 
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!! This truly is what we are all about! We make items for some of the established Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions) to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are usually very quick to approve people. Thank you! 

*If you are the parent of a Wish child and are wondering how to apply for a Give, this is not something that you can do. The Gives are simply a Gift, and therefore are not something to be asked for. We have established guidelines for choosing families that we try to stick to. 
One main guideline is that the families should be established and active Disers when they receive their Wish. 
Asking or hinting for a Give eliminates the chance that you will receive the gift of a Give. (This includes PMs and emails etc... as well) 
*

"The bookmarks" has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific. If you find a dead link, go ahead and send me a PM telling me which one it is and I'll try to fix it. If you have a great link you think should be added to the bookmarks, PM that to me too. 
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy
You can also view many of the bookmarks here, with pictures: http://www.wists.com/teresajoy 
I'm working on adding more of the bookmarks to that site, but it's taking me quite awhile! 
and, if those aren't working, try this one (you need to sign into Google to view this I believe, but it's where I add the most bookmarks)
https://www.google.com/bookmarks/l#!q=teresajoy

_Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:_

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques! 


Group Photobucket Account
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards. A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
Password: Enchanted
For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008...otobucket.html

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Do NOT take other people's pictures from this site and use them for anything else! Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
Please add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing. ( I need to update this too, it's much easier now!)


FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! (I don't think this group is really active anymore, but you can check it out)
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DisBoutiquersFabric/  (I don't believe this group is really active anymore)





HOW TO POST PICTURES
Method 1 (I really need to update this, anyone want to do that for me?) 
1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up![/FONT]
[/color]

[U]Method 2[/U]
[COLOR="Sienna"]You can also post pictures directly from Facebook and most any other website you have your pictures posted too already:

1.)Right click on you picture,
2A)If you are using Firefox: click, on the option that says "copy IMAGE location" (do NOT click the one that says "copy LINK location" or the one that just says "copy image" they will not work)

2B)If you are using Inernet Explorer click: Properties, then copy the image location information. You must copy the part that says "address (url) that has the http:// at the beginning and the .jpg at the end. This is usually NOT the first one listed on the properties page. 

It must look something like this: http:// sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/ hs452.ash1/24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg

NOT:
24894_382437053159_677208159_3918266_2650_n. jpg (which is the first one)

3.)Then, for either one, paste that into the little picture linkie thing up there at the top of your reply box (here on the Disboards).
[/COLOR]
[U]
MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U]
[FONT="Comic Sans MS"][COLOR="Purple"]At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. [/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply:[/U]
[FONT="Lucida Sans Unicode"][COLOR="Teal"]When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.[/COLOR][/FONT]

[U]Links to our past threads:[/U]
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6 
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917
Part 7-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666
Part 8-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786
Part 9- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/url]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2057665[/url]
Part 12- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096062[/url]
Part 13- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2144091[/url]
Part 14- [url]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?...4#post31867764[/url]
Part 15- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2213689[/url]
part 16 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239429[/url]
Part 17: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2267791[/url]
Part 18: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2314908[/url]
Part 19: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2363688[/url]
Part 20: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2420330[/url]
Part 21: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2462031[/url]
Part 22:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2524023[/url]

Part 24:[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2659975[/url]
Part 25:  [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2707487[/url]
Part 26: [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2759443[/url]
Part 27: Here
________________________[/COLOR]

And, I thought I'd  put this here for future reference

[quote="DMGeurts, post: 42226493"]
 if by some chance I ever win the lottery (because I don't buy ticket) - I swear to take each and everyone one of you on a Disney cruise, all expenses paid... and I will even pay to have your machines shipped and we can do a whole sewing week - or maybe even two - if I am feeling generous (which I almost always am) I'll even splurge on an AG doll (or GA, if you prefer) for each of you, so you have someone to sew for.  :lovestruc 

D~[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE]
Originally Posted by princesskayla View Post
Disboutique Runway

Challenge 6

This will be the final Disboutique Runway challenge. So if you want to join, now is your chance! I am going to extend the deadline for this project to give everyone a chance to work on it!

This week's theme: Your favorite Disney character/movie.

Rules:
1. Must be made during the challenge period. (Can't be something you have made before)
2. Must be made from a pattern/tutorial that you have never used before, or make your own.
3. You must modify some portion of the pattern/tutorial to make it your own. (ie: change type of strap, modify length, modify hem line, add buttons, add zipper....)
4. Include the pattern that used (or let us know you made your own) and the modifications that you used with the submission photos.


Deadline for entry... Monday, Sept 19 at midnight EST. That will give you two weeks.

This is the final challenge...so I wanted it to be challenging! Happy sewing everyone!!![/QUOTE]
Past and Current Disboutique Runway Threads:
Disboutique Runway Week 1 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2776070[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 2 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781589[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 3-http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2785742
Disboutique Runway Week 4 [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791279[/url]
Disboutique Runway Week 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2795058[/url]
Disboutique Runway, Final Week 6- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2805531[/url]


----------



## NiniMorris

Made it!  Woo Hoo!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

Am I first?

SHOOT! LOL!


----------



## Fruto76

I made it! Woo Hoo!


----------



## tricia

Hello.

Thanks for the heads up Nini


----------



## Rockygirl1

Made it!


----------



## babynala

Made it over....


----------



## ceemys

Made it over and now suscribed.


----------



## cogero

can't believe I made it this early


----------



## PurpleEars

Cool. I made it. Glad that I decided to check on the phone while going to work!


----------



## Granna4679

I am here too....

Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....


----------



## jessica52877

Here!


----------



## AmandaRG

Wow, that seems to happen quickly!


----------



## Adi12982

First time in AGES I've made it on the first page. . . woo hoo, thanks Nini!


----------



## ellenbenny

I made it too!!

Scrap Heaven - I love all the outfits you made, they are all gorgeous!

Jessica - The applque is great and I just know they are going to love it!

Anita - Your grandson is just precious! Congrats again.  Ours is scheduled for Oct 12th.


----------



## Meshell2002

I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!

I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.

Father and Son matching PJs










DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.


----------



## aboveH20

I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.

While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.  

My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.

In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.

So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."






 You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.

Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.


----------



## tricia

Well, I followed Teresa's directions and snuck out with my quotes.



mkwj said:


> Her AK outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.



All the outfits are great, but I really love this one.



miprender said:


> Great upcycle.    Did you give your mom's friend the quilt yet? Just wondering how she liked it?



No, it will probably be sometime in November before I can get it to her.  I would much rather give it in person then ship it.  Thanks for asking.



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!



Awesome, Love all the dresses you have made for this trip, and your girls are as gorgeous as always.




teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I am still thinking of ordering the Vida pattern, and then I was thinking I might like the Olivia too (after seeing that cute Marie upcycle!)
> 
> I have the Jule pattern already, but have never made it. How different is the cut of the Olivia from the Jule? I'm just wondering if I would need both, or if I could just use the Jule for a similar look. I have such a hard time telling with those patterns what they really look like on.



The hook on the Jule is the twisty one, on the Olivia it is the knotted one.  The Olivia is a 1 piece front, and is narrower thru the bodice and waist before flaring out.  I have a couple of pics of modelled Olivia's I will try to post.




VBAndrea said:


> We have some friends who dressed their ds as a dragon for Halloween. Dad dressed as a Knight and Mom dressed as a Damsel in Distress.



My friends are doing this.  The 2 little girls will be dragons, and I am making a Knight costume for their dad.



lynnanddbyz said:


> The Marie dress is cute.  I love the fabric you used for the Christmas pillow do you remember where you got it or what it is called?  thx



I got it a fabricland, and a lot of their fabric is made specifically for them, but I will check the selvage when I get home.



jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



That turned out pretty awesome.  So glad you agreed to do this one for the family, you are the best person for that kind of job .



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



So sweet.  Although saddened that his Dad has to go back, I am very happy that he was allowed to be there and to love on his son for a little while anyway.



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*



Great stuff.  Love the purple.


----------



## squirrel

I'm here.

I finished my T-shirt, I will post a picture later-no time this morning.


----------



## tricia

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



Awesome.  I love that Vader fabric.  



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.



Interesting.....


----------



## tricia

I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.


----------



## tricia

Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.






And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.


----------



## SarahJN

Granna4679 said:


> I am here too....
> 
> Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....



So adorable and so tiny.


----------



## ncmomof2

I made it!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Wow!!  Second page!!  Not bad for me!!

I just wanted to check in this morning and say *THEY ARE DIGGING A HOLE* and my new house is finally underway!!    I drove by after dropping the boys at school and I seriously almost got out of my mini and ran up to the earth mover and kissed the guy digging, but I controlled the impulse.  

I also wanted to ask, how do you all submit pictures for the Disboutique runway?  I sent some pictures last week via PM, but I never got a response so I'm wondering if she got them?



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Prayers being sent!!  The baby is just precious, I can't imagine how hard this must be for your son.  Please thank him for us all.  



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme



I'm not sure about the sewing for yourself part, because the only things I usually make for myself are embroidered tee shirts, so I know they fit, because I'm more or less decorating instead of sewing.  Your creations for the kiddos are just amazing though!!  Lovely work!


----------



## NaeNae

Man, the one morning that I get to sleep in and you guys move.  Glad I'm not too late, don't want a tardy slip.


----------



## Granna4679

Thanks for all the compliments on our new grandson...he is just so precious!  I can't remember who asked on the last thread but his daddy's tour isn't over until May 2013.  My daughter will most likely join him in Korea in about 6-8 months.    He used all of his leave and then some (they were very generous to him) for this leave so we aren't sure if he will be allowed to come back and accompany her when she goes or not.  They will just take one day at a time for now and they feel so blessed that the Army allowed him to come home for the birth since he had only been in Korea since May.  



ellenbenny said:


> Anita - Your grandson is just precious! Congrats again.  Ours is scheduled for Oct 12th.



Oh yay!!  Can't wait to see him.  Do you know the name yet??

I have so many birthdays in October, I can't keep up so I teasingly told DD before she was pregnant that we could have no more birthdays in Oct.  I guess she listened but wow...just 2 weeks before Oct.  LOL!



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.



Tricia - just too cute!  I still love those little pants so much!

I am going to try to catch up on the last pages of the old thread today...so I will be commenting as I get to them.  I hated not getting to check in and catch up but I didn't have access to a computer until Saturday and then had my other little DGDs for the weekend.  Yes, I was pooped!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Diz-Mommy said:


> I just wanted to check in this morning and say *THEY ARE DIGGING A HOLE* and my new house is finally underway!!    I drove by after dropping the boys at school and I seriously almost got out of my mini and ran up to the earth mover and kissed the guy digging, but I controlled the impulse.
> 
> I also wanted to ask, how do you all submit pictures for the Disboutique runway?  I sent some pictures last week via PM, but I never got a response so I'm wondering if she got them?



Yay for digging a hole 

And as far as PR, Joni is having internet problems, so has not been able to get on the DIS.  As of yesterday Andrea posted that she was hoping to have the problem fixed and post the entries today if possible.  I don't think any of us received a confirmation.



Granna4679 said:


> Oh yay!!  Can't wait to see him.  Do you know the name yet??



Ours new DGS will be Tyler James.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Thank you Ellen!!  I've just never sewn anything for the runway stuff since I was moving to the apartment for the first half and my machine was in the shop for the others.  I was hoping I did it right 

Hopefully Joni is back up and running soon, I love seeing everyone's creations!!  They've been such an inspiration to me


----------



## RMAMom

Page 2 Not bad since I'm at work and shouldn't be here at all.

Anita ~ Congratulations on your new grandson!!!!!!!

OK back to work, I'll catch up at home later.


----------



## VBAndrea

Geez, you had to move while I was out doing my morning errands!?  How's a girl supposed to make page 1 when you do something sneaky like that?  I told you 6am was my preferred time!  I'll let it go just his once though.


----------



## sheridee32

Made the move the 3rd page yippie


----------



## DMGeurts

Ack...  page 3...

I made it though.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.


I love the pj's and I love the velour items!!!!  So is sewing on velour the same as sewing on knit?  You and Tricia are my advisors when it comes tho knit!  I like the lettuce hem on the velour as well -- my dd would love those pants.  I am going to have show her those -- I think she will be very impressed and think they are way cool 



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.


I'm sorry your sewing didn't go so well, but I would like to acknowledge the superb plunger modifications 



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.


That dress looks even cuter on!  I love it!  



Granna4679 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on our new grandson...he is just so precious!  I can't remember who asked on the last thread but his daddy's tour isn't over until May 2013.  My daughter will most likely join him in Korea in about 6-8 months.    He used all of his leave and then some (they were very generous to him) for this leave so we aren't sure if he will be allowed to come back and accompany her when she goes or not.  They will just take one day at a time for now and they feel so blessed that the Army allowed him to come home for the birth since he had only been in Korea since May.


I'm the one who asked -- I was hoping he was just on an IA and not a tour.  I think your dd should definitely go join him if possible.


----------



## mphalens

Page 3? Did I make it?
Thanks D~ I would have made it on page 10 or so if you hadn't texted me!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Diz-Mommy said:


> I just wanted to check in this morning and say *THEY ARE DIGGING A HOLE* and my new house is finally underway!!    I drove by after dropping the boys at school and I seriously almost got out of my mini and ran up to the earth mover and kissed the guy digging, but I controlled the impulse.
> 
> I also wanted to ask, how do you all submit pictures for the Disboutique runway?  I sent some pictures last week via PM, but I never got a response so I'm wondering if she got them?



Joni e-mailed me yesterday and asked that I post for her, which I did on the last thread.  She is having problems with her internet.  She can log on to Dis but gets booted off right away.  And I will post again here that she said she would still take submissions through last night.  She was having someone come to look at her internet and said if she still had problems she'd go to the library to try to post.  

You may want to e-mail her as well with your submission just to be safe.  I will pm you with her e-mail addy (though I think she posted it).

YAY on your house getting started!!!  Good thing you didn't kiss the contractor -- it would delay work getting done!


----------



## cogero

Meshell2002 said:


> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



Really loving everything but think the vader stuff is super great.



aboveH20 said:


>



Okay interesting a bedazzled plunger oh I mean goblet. Cheryl I have missed your sense of humor.



tricia said:


>





tricia said:


> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.



Tricia I absolutely love it all


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



Too cute!  I love the Vader matching PJs.  



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.



Very nice Cheryl...  Are you planning on using this when they are done as props?



tricia said:


> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.



Adorable!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Wow!!  Second page!!  Not bad for me!!
> 
> I just wanted to check in this morning and say *THEY ARE DIGGING A HOLE* and my new house is finally underway!!    I drove by after dropping the boys at school and I seriously almost got out of my mini and ran up to the earth mover and kissed the guy digging, but I controlled the impulse.
> 
> :



That is so awesome!!!  Congratulations!  I can't wait to see it once it's finished!  

D~


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I was watching and still only made it to page 3.  Oh well that is still sooner than normal.


----------



## dianemom2

Oh man!  This is the latest that I've made the move! Can't believe that I didn't get here until page 3!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi...I think it has been month's since I posted...crazy busy!  I do lurk but posting from my phone is just a PITA to me!  

Hope to be back around as I am trying to sew for our now not so surprise trip the end of October.  Finishing up some curtains today me and a friend started MONTHS ago and then start on Katie's Halloween costume.


----------



## miprender

Wow already page 3


But I am here


----------



## cogero

Ok so yesterday was meet the teacher at my DDs school and we received the state testing right smack dab in the middle of my trip so today I had to rework our days and get us a hotel for the highest point total. but I was able to get us a Savanna view at kidani.

I could of had a theme park view at BLT but there was no way I was going to pay those points. Going to try again for Boardwalk next August.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



That is without a doubt the sweetest picture I have ever seen!  Congrats and prayers from your family...I can not imagine how his heart will be breaking to leave that precious baby!


ETA - I totally goofed and post this on the other thread...lost my mind somewhere...pays to pay attention!


----------



## froggy33

Made it.  Not too shabby!!  I can't believe we're on our 27th!!!


----------



## miprender

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs



I love that Vader fabric. Where did Marianne get it?



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.



So sad about your Disney wall but now you will have to make a trip and do alot of shopping to recover those walls



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297860_10150823692085112_901285111_20813274_1710854660_n.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> [IMG]https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312683_10150398305130329_743780328_10577175_1678249526_a.jpg
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.



Loving everything you made.


----------



## froggy33

scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme



These all turned out great!  Like all the others...love the Cinderella pants.  I'm sure this could be done with the easy fits.  Is that what you used?



jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!


Wonderful!!  I thought about digitizing it, but have NO time...and it wouldn't have turned out this good anyway!!!



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



So stinkin' cute!  And I too was teary!


----------



## 1308Miles

Granna4679 said:


> I am here too....
> 
> Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....



SOOO cute. I love this. Now I want another baby! 



Meshell2002 said:


> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Both my DH and DS6 love Star Wars and would probably lose their minds if I made them those PJs!





tricia said:


>



Love those pants...how creative!



tricia said:


> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.



How cute is that? What pattern is that? 

Thanks for all the compliments on my picture overload in the last thread. I have a few more to photograph & post but DS is home sick today and I don't want him seeing any of the new customs I've made (trip is a surprise!) 

I also have a funny story to share (and proof that I spend way too much time on the Disbou thread): The other night I was having this extremely vivid dream about buying an embroidery machine. The salesperson was just about to give me this amazing deal (something like 50% off of MSRP) when DD2woke me up. I was so aggravated that it was only a dream.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I'm here!  I'm here!  Was at the grocery store during the move!  Too much work to do it on my phone!!!  Now, you may continue!


----------



## mkwj

I have been out all morning.  I can't believe we are already on page 4, but I am glad it happened before we leave.


----------



## clhemsath

Present!  I was in bed all morning with a migraine, but I found you all anyway!


YEAH!


----------



## Miz Diz

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs



Love the Vader fabric!


----------



## Blyssfull

The one day I don't get up and immediately check the boards....tsk, tsk on me. I need to get it together.


----------



## Mel0215

I made it!!! 

I didn't quote these:
 The vader pj's are too cute. Love that they match. 

  The little one in dad's pocket, is just precious! Everytime dad reaches into his pocket he will remember how little his boy is.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Granna4679 said:


> I am here too....
> 
> Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....


just beautiful! prayers for you all...we had a new baby boy born to the family last night,also a jonathon...he's the 3rd jon so i think they are going to call him tre! love your picture!


----------



## kidneygirl

Doing a quick check-in since the move.  Now I need to go back and catch up everything.


----------



## ivey_family

scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme



WOW!  Those are all so adorable!  I love the Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty ones!  May I CASE your Peter Pan shirt??  Love, love, love, it!




tricia said:


> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.



Those are SO cute!  I want that pattern!




Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs



Love those Vader pjs!  I have a bunch of that fabric and the other SW one that I've been using for a while now.


Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.

The Animal Kingdom collection:





A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!





The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):  
I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.





Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:





Back of Dress:





That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
Regards,
C.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Made it!!!!  Love the baby pic!  Such a cute way to show how little he is!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm here- finally!  Now to go back and read... maybe I can actually keep up this time;yeah, probably not...


----------



## cajunfan

I made here too! Yeah!


----------



## Fruto76

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.


These are both great, but I love the Vader pattern. Great find!



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.


I'm thinking the plunger as a goblet had to be your son's idea. My husband calls the toilet a throne, so it kind fits along that whole "royal room" theme. I must say it is the most unique plunger I have ever seen. Hope the sewing portion gets better for you.



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.


 So cute! You can tell they love them! 



tricia said:


> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.


Love this. I can picture the Olivia as a swim suit cover up. I might have to try it. 


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> just beautiful! prayers for you all...we had a new baby boy born to the family last night,also a jonathon...he's the 3rd jon so i think they are going to call him tre! love your picture!


Congrats on another baby Jon! 


ivey_family said:


> WOW!  Those are all so adorable!  I love the Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty ones!  May I CASE your Peter Pan shirt??  Love, love, love, it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are SO cute!  I want that pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Vader pjs!  I have a bunch of that fabric and the other SW one that I've been using for a while now.
> 
> 
> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.


Wow! Gorgeous job! I love them all!


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.


Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!

I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:





Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:









Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:





And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:








This is the back:


----------



## tricia

Ivey-family,  great outfits, and I looooove the Peter pan precious dress. 


Ann,  that is exactly what the little one in the photos uses it for most of the time.  Would be great in terry cloth.


----------



## Granna4679

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



I really like the Darth Vadar fabric.  Where did Marianne get it for you?  My DGD loves Vadar...she would probably flip over that.  

The bamboo velour is cool....I don't think I have ever seen that before but it looks really comfy!!



ellenbenny said:


> Ours new DGS will be Tyler James.



Ahhh...what a cute name.  Can't wait to see pictures!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm the one who asked -- I was hoping he was just on an IA and not a tour.  I think your dd should definitely go join him if possible.



I thought it might have been you but didn't have a chance to go back and look.  Pretty sure DD will go as soon as the baby is big enough to travel that far because she may have to go alone with him.  She and the baby also have to have certain immunizations before going so the Dr. advised 6 months or older if she can wait that long.  They haven't put in for base housing yet so that process will start soon after he gets back.  I am having a hard time thinking of her leaving for that long but I KNOW it is the right thing for her to join him...they need to be together and he needs to watch his son grow other than in pictures .  



ivey_family said:


> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



Oh...I am in love with all of it.  The AK outfits are precious, especially that little ruffle butt cover.  How cute is that.  And the Peter Pan outfits are darling too....the fabric is great on them.  Can't wait to see family pictures!!



dianemom2 said:


> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:



Every thing is adorable.  I am thinking maybe Pooh or Cinderella's carriage using the blue in the fabric and then just do the accents to the carriage in the same yellow that is in the fabric???


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Well I made it in the top 5 pages


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!
> 
> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:


You have been super busy and everything looks great. I am loving the sparkly fabric! Is it difficult to work with in the machine? 
As for the jelly roll skirt, the colors remind me of baby Simba and Nala. But it could be pooh, too. It came out wonderful!


----------



## princesskayla

I am finally back online!!! 

Disboutique Runway!!!

I have not posted the final thread for voting yet. I responded to everyone that I have gotten entries from. I am going to wait until late this evening to make sure that I have everyone's entry. So if I have not responded to you-please resend it! Thanks for everyone's partipation and patience with my internet situation. I didnt realize that it was going to be such a hassle. Thank you!!


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> I love the pj's and I love the velour items!!!!  So is sewing on velour the same as sewing on knit?  You and Tricia are my advisors when it comes tho knit!  I like the lettuce hem on the velour as well -- my dd would love those pants.  I am going to have show her those -- I think she will be very impressed and think they are way cool
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your sewing didn't go so well, but I would like to acknowledge the superb plunger modifications
> 
> 
> That dress looks even cuter on!  I love it!
> 
> 
> I'm the one who asked -- I was hoping he was just on an IA and not a tour.  I think your dd should definitely go join him if possible.



sewing with velour is pretty much the same as sewing with any other knit, it has a little slip, though its not as bad as minky.



ivey_family said:


> WOW!  Those are all so adorable!  I love the Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty ones!  May I CASE your Peter Pan shirt??  Love, love, love, it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are SO cute!  I want that pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Vader pjs!  I have a bunch of that fabric and the other SW one that I've been using for a while now.
> 
> 
> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



love the butt ruffles!



Granna4679 said:


> I really like the Darth Vadar fabric.  Where did Marianne get it for you?  My DGD loves Vadar...she would probably flip over that.
> 
> The bamboo velour is cool....I don't think I have ever seen that before but it looks really comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...what a cute name.  Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it might have been you but didn't have a chance to go back and look.  Pretty sure DD will go as soon as the baby is big enough to travel that far because she may have to go alone with him.  She and the baby also have to have certain immunizations before going so the Dr. advised 6 months or older if she can wait that long.  They haven't put in for base housing yet so that process will start soon after he gets back.  I am having a hard time thinking of her leaving for that long but I KNOW it is the right thing for her to join him...they need to be together and he needs to watch his son grow other than in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...I am in love with all of it.  The AK outfits are precious, especially that little ruffle butt cover.  How cute is that.  And the Peter Pan outfits are darling too....the fabric is great on them.  Can't wait to see family pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> Every thing is adorable.  I am thinking maybe Pooh or Cinderella's carriage using the blue in the fabric and then just do the accents to the carriage in the same yellow that is in the fabric???



I'm not sure where she bought it? She said they had  a lot of it....I've had it maybe 2 mos. The pattern on the pants is from dying the fabric before it was cut, I'm thinking it is comfy enough I may make myself a pair, just can't decide if I should dye mine or leave them as is (undyed bamboo velour is cream). DD had a crib sheet that was made of it....and when it got too hot to put it on her bed she would dig it out of the closet and snuggle it. 



princesskayla said:


> I am finally back online!!!
> 
> Disboutique Runway!!!
> 
> I have not posted the final thread for voting yet. I responded to everyone that I have gotten entries from. I am going to wait until late this evening to make sure that I have everyone's entry. So if I have not responded to you-please resend it! Thanks for everyone's partipation and patience with my internet situation. I didnt realize that it was going to be such a hassle. Thank you!!



Thanks for all your work on PR, everyone has enjoyed it.


----------



## squirrel

I can't wait to see what everyone did for the Project Runway!

Here is my T-shirt.  I actually made it into a T-shirt as I got a great deal on the long sleeve shirt-$3 for an organic cotton.  I wanted to add a wide zig zag stitch near the bottom if the hat in green, but I should have done that before doing the line above as I made the space too wide and I think 2 rows of stitching might look funny-what do you think?






This was the last thing I needed to do before we leave.  Now if I have any time for sewing, I can work on my oldest niece's Halloween dress.


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> You have been super busy and everything looks great. I am loving the sparkly fabric! Is it difficult to work with in the machine?
> As for the jelly roll skirt, the colors remind me of baby Simba and Nala. But it could be pooh, too. It came out wonderful!


Simba and Nala are good ideas but I don't have those designs yet.  I do have a very cute Pooh design.  

Using the sparkly fabric on the embroidery machine isn't hard at all.  I like that particular fabric with the sequins on it because it doesn't unravel.  Last spring I did a Wizard of Oz themed outfit and the silver fabric I used for the Tin Man was a nightmare!  Everytime I touched it, it frayed!



Granna4679 said:


> I thought it might have been you but didn't have a chance to go back and look.  Pretty sure DD will go as soon as the baby is big enough to travel that far because she may have to go alone with him.  She and the baby also have to have certain immunizations before going so the Dr. advised 6 months or older if she can wait that long.  They haven't put in for base housing yet so that process will start soon after he gets back.  I am having a hard time thinking of her leaving for that long but I KNOW it is the right thing for her to join him...they need to be together and he needs to watch his son grow other than in pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> Every thing is adorable.  I am thinking maybe Pooh or Cinderella's carriage using the blue in the fabric and then just do the accents to the carriage in the same yellow that is in the fabric???


It must be hard to know your daughter and new grandbaby are going to move so far away!  I am sure you will miss them terribly when they go.

Cinderella's carriage is a good idea too.  My niece is in that stage where she loves princesses.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi, 
     I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.     
     Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.   
     Really like all the cute outfits. 
Sheila


----------



## scrap_heaven

froggy33 said:


> These all turned out great!  Like all the others...love the Cinderella pants.  I'm sure this could be done with the easy fits.  Is that what you used?



Yep they are easy fits, but with some alterations, small hem is on the biggest ones.  I also adjusted them so they would fit my daughter more like a fitted pant, I went as small as I could and still be able to get them on her.  I think they look pretty neat.

I lost my multi quote, but for the person who asked if they can case my peterpan idea.  ENJOY!!!  It was a total pain, but worth it in the end.


----------



## babynala

Meshell2002 said:


> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.


The Star Wars PJs are great.  I've never heard of bamboo velour, it looks super comfy.  How neat that she changed her room to match the pillowcase you made.  I love the the throw pillow you made too.  



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.


Sorry you had to take down your wall decor down.  Guess things are moving along with the movie production.  Don't be offended but if anyone else posted that picture I'm not sure of the reaction I would have but coming from the home of Ginger I've come to expect the unexpected.  I'll send you some good sewing vibes for those costumes.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Wow!!  Second page!!  Not bad for me!!
> 
> I just wanted to check in this morning and say *THEY ARE DIGGING A HOLE* and my new house is finally underway!!    I drove by after dropping the boys at school and I seriously almost got out of my mini and ran up to the earth mover and kissed the guy digging, but I controlled the impulse.


Yeah, that is so exciting.  Glad you controlled your kissing impulse



cogero said:


> Ok so yesterday was meet the teacher at my DDs school and we received the state testing right smack dab in the middle of my trip so today I had to rework our days and get us a hotel for the highest point total. but I was able to get us a Savanna view at kidani.
> 
> I could of had a theme park view at BLT but there was no way I was going to pay those points. Going to try again for Boardwalk next August.


That stinks that you had to change your plans but I'm glad you are still going.  Savanna view sounds awesome. 

Are things going better with your DD?  My almost 10 year old daughter is driving me crazy.  Getting her to do her homework is like pulling teeth



1308Miles said:


> I also have a funny story to share (and proof that I spend way too much time on the Disbou thread): The other night I was having this extremely vivid dream about buying an embroidery machine. The salesperson was just about to give me this amazing deal (something like 50% off of MSRP) when DD2woke me up. I was so aggravated that it was only a dream.


I hope your dreams come true....



> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.


LOVE those AK outfits.  The fabrics you picked are awesome and those butt ruffles are adorable.  The Peter Pan collection came out wonderful.  So cool that you will all coordinate.  I think the pirate shirts look cute with the shorts you made.  Your DD is so cute, love the "back" picture.



dianemom2 said:


> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:


That skirt came out so pretty, when I saw it I thought of Pooh and his friends but I think you could almost do any character and use a similar color for an accent or background. The beach dress is really nice and the birthday gifts are fabulous.


----------



## babynala

princesskayla said:


> I am finally back online!!!
> 
> Disboutique Runway!!!
> 
> I have not posted the final thread for voting yet. I responded to everyone that I have gotten entries from. I am going to wait until late this evening to make sure that I have everyone's entry. So if I have not responded to you-please resend it! Thanks for everyone's partipation and patience with my internet situation. I didnt realize that it was going to be such a hassle. Thank you!!


Glad you are back on-line.  Thanks for working so hard to get everything together for the PR stuff.  It has been fun seeing what everyone makes and although I only had one entry I was challenged to make a few things for our upcoming trip.  I never got them finished in time or met all of the criteria but having the different themes forced me to get a sewing!!



squirrel said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone did for the Project Runway!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt.  I actually made it into a T-shirt as I got a great deal on the long sleeve shirt-$3 for an organic cotton.  I wanted to add a wide zig zag stitch near the bottom if the hat in green, but I should have done that before doing the line above as I made the space too wide and I think 2 rows of stitching might look funny-what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last thing I needed to do before we leave.  Now if I have any time for sewing, I can work on my oldest niece's Halloween dress.


I think it looks great.  A second row might be hard to line up.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,
> I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.
> Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.
> Really like all the cute outfits.
> Sheila


WELCOME!  Glad you were able to follow over from the old thread.


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!
> 
> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:



I love all the stuff you posted, but especially the jellyroll skirt!  Such great colors!


I forgot to post a family photo so ya'll will recognize us if you see us:





And, *Enabler Alert* - I picked up nice short sleeve, 100% cotton St. John's Bay ladies t's at JCPenney today for $2.50 and Arizona polos in the Junior section for $6.99.

Regards,
C.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!
> 
> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:


*Love it all but especially the jely roll skirt! i thnk it would be pretty paired with a appliqued  tee with the girls initials or monogram   {1st LAST middle} in your 3 fave fabrice from the skirt or 3 colors to match ...or if it's be be handed down/resell you could do a bare tree with  leaves on it and some falling leaves...*


----------



## aidansmommy

Hi!  Still new-ish to the board, but I'm following along and learning so much from you all!  So thank you!!!!

I love everything!! It's way TMTQ!  Been lurking lately, but working on a ton that I'll post soon!!  I did enter one of the PR-the resort inspired one, but somehow I've lost my post!  Grrr!!!  

Can't wait to see what ya'll have done for week six!


----------



## ivey_family

I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.

The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
 so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!  
(oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )






Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.  






Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!





And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!





Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



Love them all. Great job



dianemom2 said:


> Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!
> 
> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:




Love the jellyroll skirt and the presents fabulous job. 



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,
> I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.
> Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.
> Really like all the cute outfits.
> Sheila



WELCOME



aidansmommy said:


> Hi!  Still new-ish to the board, but I'm following along and learning so much from you all!  So thank you!!!!
> 
> I love everything!! It's way TMTQ!  Been lurking lately, but working on a ton that I'll post soon!!  I did enter one of the PR-the resort inspired one, but somehow I've lost my post!  Grrr!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what ya'll have done for week six!



WELCOME

BabyNala - thanks for asking about the girl, it is getting better. she had a major attitude adjustment this week LOL


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Okay I totally love your Starwars outfits. So great.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



The vader set is awesome!  Great gift for a star wars lover!!  And I love the hand dyed bamboo velour.  My dd16 would love it!  Looks so soft!



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.



Love it! That dress is so pretty.  What pattern is it? All the dresses I made for dd she wears all year round, just with shirts and leggins underneath in the winter!



ivey_family said:


> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



Love the shirts!  I may have to make some!  And that dress is adorable!  I love that fabric collection!



dianemom2 said:


> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:



You have been busy!  Everything is great! How about just an initial tee to match the skirt?  Or something Animal Kindgom with those nice warm colors...or even fall...like a turkey?  Great job on the smocking...I have yet to try it yet!  Everything is beautiful!



squirrel said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone did for the Project Runway!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt.  I actually made it into a T-shirt as I got a great deal on the long sleeve shirt-$3 for an organic cotton.  I wanted to add a wide zig zag stitch near the bottom if the hat in green, but I should have done that before doing the line above as I made the space too wide and I think 2 rows of stitching might look funny-what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last thing I needed to do before we leave.  Now if I have any time for sewing, I can work on my oldest niece's Halloween dress.



I think you can make the zig zag.  I love how you made it into a tshirt!



ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love it!  I am wanting this set for my family!  We love star wars!  And heather is awesome, isn't she?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!






She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:






So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:













And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.









She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.


I quite like that AK fabric on the shorts -- very cool the way you did them!  And love the PP, especially the precious dress particularly b/c the name suits your dd perfectly -- she is so adorable!



dianemom2 said:


> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:


My you've been busy!

I think Pooh might look best with the skirt, but Donald Duck or Pluto might work too.

How did the shirring go for you?  Did you adjust your bobbin tension?



princesskayla said:


> I am finally back online!!!
> 
> Disboutique Runway!!!
> 
> I have not posted the final thread for voting yet. I responded to everyone that I have gotten entries from. I am going to wait until late this evening to make sure that I have everyone's entry. So if I have not responded to you-please resend it! Thanks for everyone's partipation and patience with my internet situation. I didnt realize that it was going to be such a hassle. Thank you!!


Welcome back!!!!!  I hope you can stay up and running now!



Meshell2002 said:


> sewing with velour is pretty much the same as sewing with any other knit, it has a little slip, though its not as bad as minky.
> 
> I'm not sure where she bought it? She said they had  a lot of it....I've had it maybe 2 mos. The pattern on the pants is from dying the fabric before it was cut, I'm thinking it is comfy enough I may make myself a pair, just can't decide if I should dye mine or leave them as is (undyed bamboo velour is cream). DD had a crib sheet that was made of it....and when it got too hot to put it on her bed she would dig it out of the closet and snuggle it.


I had no clue you dyed that yourself!!!!  That seems like too much work for me ~ though my dd would only like it dyed.



squirrel said:


> Here is my T-shirt.  I actually made it into a T-shirt as I got a great deal on the long sleeve shirt-$3 for an organic cotton.  I wanted to add a wide zig zag stitch near the bottom if the hat in green, but I should have done that before doing the line above as I made the space too wide and I think 2 rows of stitching might look funny-what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last thing I needed to do before we leave.  Now if I have any time for sewing, I can work on my oldest niece's Halloween dress.


Very cute!  I would just leave it as it rather than worrying about messing it up.  I think the green would look nice, but I also think it's great just as is.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,
> I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.
> Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.
> Really like all the cute outfits.
> Sheila


Welcome!



ivey_family said:


> I
> I forgot to post a family photo so ya'll will recognize us if you see us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *Enabler Alert* - I picked up nice short sleeve, 100% cotton St. John's Bay ladies t's at JCPenney today for $2.50 and Arizona polos in the Junior section for $6.99.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Adorable family!  Thanks for the JCPenney tip -- I will have to check them out.



ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Fabulous!  So for the onsie dress does the bottom stay intact or do you cut it off?


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!


Oh I was your mom was my mom!!!!  To have a relative that works at HL must be nice!  My mom is retired and does odd things like calls me up yesterday afternoon and tells me to put on channel 10 right away -- so I assume someone we know is on tv.  No, The Doctors is on and they are talking about plastic surgery on seniors   I think I should send her to Joann's to get a job and give her something to do with her life instead of bugging me.

Love the feliz -- I like the trim across the top bodice.  And I think the outfit looks like it will be spectacular!  My dd is almost 8 -- she's never been huge on ruffles but she loves TWIRL!


----------



## babynala

ivey_family said:


> I love all the stuff you posted, but especially the jellyroll skirt!  Such great colors!
> 
> I forgot to post a family photo so ya'll will recognize us if you see us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Great family picture



aidansmommy said:


> Hi!  Still new-ish to the board, but I'm following along and learning so much from you all!  So thank you!!!!
> 
> I love everything!! It's way TMTQ!  Been lurking lately, but working on a ton that I'll post soon!!  I did enter one of the PR-the resort inspired one, but somehow I've lost my post!  Grrr!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see what ya'll have done for week six!


Can't wait to see what you post.  



ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Love this set!  The R2D2 is so cute, what a great idea.  The onesie dress came out really nice, I'm impressed you were able to make Leia on that little onesie.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!


 How awesome that your mom was feeling generous and gave you the machine and all that great thread.  Your appliques and embroidery look really great.  Can't wait to see the finished AG creation.  The Feliz is very pretty, love the colors and all those ruffles.


----------



## cogero

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



LOve all the things you have been working on. Have to get the boy up even though he is still snoring.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## dianemom2

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!


Your new baby looks lovely and it looks like you're putting it to great use!  Love the dress and the trim on the top is a great little touch!  Enjoy the fact that your DD still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



VBAndrea said:


> I think Pooh might look best with the skirt, but Donald Duck or Pluto might work too.
> 
> How did the shirring go for you?  Did you adjust your bobbin tension?
> 
> Fabulous!  So for the onsie dress does the bottom stay intact or do you cut it off?


I was thinking of a character to do on a shirt to match the jellyroll skirt but I was just on Planet Applique's website and she has a free acorn applique.  I might use that.  

The shirring wasn't hard at all.  I did change my bobbin tension and it was a little tricky to change it back.  I don't know if I will do that again or not.  I wasn't happy with the shirring at first but then when I looked at it today it was better than I remembered.

I've made a couple of onesie dresses and the bottom stayed intact.  One of the dresses I just sewed the skirt right around the middle.  The other one I made the directions had you cut the onesie in half, sew in the skirt and then put the bottom back onto the onesie.  I liked that version better but you had to use a onesie that was a size bigger than the baby usually needed because you lost a little bit of the length for the seam allowances.  I don't have pictures of either of the onesie dresses because I did them several years ago.  I've seen some really cute onesies recently with appliques on the front and ruffles across the tushie.  Next time I make a onesie outfit, I think I am going to try something like that.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Those are adorable and it is so sweet of you to make something for the preschool kids birthdays!  They are going to love their special shirts.  At least you only have 7 more shirts to make now that you've finished 3 of them already!  At the end of the year you should have  day where you have all the kids wear their t-shirt to school so you can get a picture of them in the shirts.


----------



## RMAMom

ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I am lovin all of the star wars outfits!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliqués!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



Congrats on the new toy and all of the thread! Your appliqués look great but I love that Feliz!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


How sweet and what a great idea! Your kids are lucky to have you!

*Jellyroll skirt ~ *I guess I missed the quote but I wanted to say thanks for the inspiration. I have two jelly rolls at home that I picked up on clearance and wasn't sure what I was going to do with them. I may give this a try this weekend. To answer your questions I would add a shirt with Chip and Dale or Lion King characters.


----------



## NiniMorris

Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.

Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!

So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.

Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!


Nini
PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!


----------



## Rockygirl1

Wow Nini.  

I can't believe that it came to this. I am sure it was in your ds's best interest though.


----------



## cajunfan

NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



Wow! I am so sorry that you had to deal with this!

I hope that your trip to Disney will bring your whole family JOY!


----------



## babynala

mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


How nice of you to make these for the kids.  I bet they were so happy to get them.  I love the idea of having them all wear them together for a group picture!



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!


 Wow, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this.  Obviously they are not capable of taking care of your son.  They should be embarrased and ashamed.  I hate that legal action should be necessary but the district needs to educate every child, not just the ones that fit in the box.  

Enjoy your trip.  You all deserve this great break from the real world.


----------



## sheridee32

Nini sorry this all happened with your son. But on the bright side and there is one you can forget about all the bad things and let the magic begin. Have fun we will be there in a few weeks and I am so ready. Its like magic just takes over and all your worries are gone for just a little while.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow!  Those are nice gifts!!!  You really are having fun with your new toy!



dianemom2 said:


> I was thinking of a character to do on a shirt to match the jellyroll skirt but I was just on Planet Applique's website and she has a free acorn applique.  I might use that.
> 
> The shirring wasn't hard at all.  I did change my bobbin tension and it was a little tricky to change it back.  I don't know if I will do that again or not.  I wasn't happy with the shirring at first but then when I looked at it today it was better than I remembered.
> 
> I've made a couple of onesie dresses and the bottom stayed intact.  One of the dresses I just sewed the skirt right around the middle.  The other one I made the directions had you cut the onesie in half, sew in the skirt and then put the bottom back onto the onesie.  I liked that version better but you had to use a onesie that was a size bigger than the baby usually needed because you lost a little bit of the length for the seam allowances.  I don't have pictures of either of the onesie dresses because I did them several years ago.  I've seen some really cute onesies recently with appliques on the front and ruffles across the tushie.  Next time I make a onesie outfit, I think I am going to try something like that.


An acorn would look adorable with that skirt -- and free is good!  And PA stitches nicely too.

I didn't change the bobbin tension when I shirred -- sometimes it worked great and other times it didn't and I just kept rewinding the bobbin until it worked perfect, but there was nothing I was doing that was inconsistent   I really don't want to mess with my bobbin tension, but I do want to shirr some more!

I think it would be impossible to applique on a onesie without a 4x4 hoop - - I'll just stick to burp cloths for presents!  The skirted onesies are so cute though and my ds's teacher is having a girl....must stick to burp cloths, must stick to burp cloths, must stick to burp cloths, must stick to burp cloths, ....



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!


Ugh!  I didn't not want to see this but I have to say that school sounded so incapable of caring for your ds.  Enjoy your time at Disney as a nice break and deal with the situation when you get back.  Clearly the school couldn't handle him, but the school system needed to find an alternate school capable of taking care of a child with TBI.  What on earth do we pay taxes for if our children can't be taken care of???  I guess it's all a part of my frustration with our schools as well and that's why my kids are sent to private school.


----------



## ivey_family

Thank you all for the kind words on our outfits!  I've got to get back to work, but a couple quick quotes:



mommyof2princesses said:


> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



Love it all!  Your embroidery on cotton is so wrinkle-free and crisp!  If you haven't shared your stabilizer "formula" yet, would you please?

Love the Feliz!  Your dd is so pretty!  Love her hair!



VBAndrea said:


> I quite like that AK fabric on the shorts -- very cool the way you did them!  And love the PP, especially the precious dress particularly b/c the name suits your dd perfectly -- she is so adorable!
> 
> 
> Fabulous!  So for the onsie dress does the bottom stay intact or do you cut it off?



Thanks!  I was really excited about those shorts.  They were some of the Walmart score, and the first time I've done flat-felled seams.

The onesie does not get cut.  I read through these two tutorials to get the basics of how to do it and the measurements:

barefootinthekitchen onesie-dress-tutorial
www.parksbird.com free onesie dress pattern





babynala said:


> Love this set!  The R2D2 is so cute, what a great idea.  The onesie dress came out really nice, I'm impressed you were able to make Leia on that little onesie.



Thanks!  I don't find onesies to be all that hard.  I just iron on a piece of fusible mesh to the inside of the shirt and then pin it to hooped tearaway.




NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



I'm so sorry you have had to deal with this kind of incompetence and treatment!  I hope you all will be able to relax on your trip and look forward to a fresh start when you get home!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Granna4679

DISNEYJAZZ - Congrats on you new little Jonathan as well.  Would love to see pictures.



ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



The Star Wars set is really cute!  You are going to get so much attention.  I love the R2D2 that Heather made too....her work is fantastic.  

The little onesie dress is so cute too.  I like the idea of adding skirt in and then re-attaching the bottom.  Great idea.  Thanks for mentioning that you would need to buy a size larger...that makes sense.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable.  Love it when teachers care enough to do special things for the students.



Meshell2002 said:


> I'm not sure where she bought it? She said they had  a lot of it....I've had it maybe 2 mos. The pattern on the pants is from dying the fabric before it was cut, I'm thinking it is comfy enough I may make myself a pair, just can't decide if I should dye mine or leave them as is (undyed bamboo velour is cream). DD had a crib sheet that was made of it....and when it got too hot to put it on her bed she would dig it out of the closet and snuggle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your work on PR, everyone has enjoyed it.



That is so sweet that she loves the crib sheet so much.  I guess I have just never seen that fabric.



dianemom2 said:


> It must be hard to know your daughter and new grandbaby are going to move so far away!  I am sure you will miss them terribly when they go.
> 
> Cinderella's carriage is a good idea too.  My niece is in that stage where she loves princesses.



Yes, very hard to think about.  I have two DDs and this is my youngest.  I am very close to both of them but this one seems to still be attached by the umbilical cord   However, I have always taught them to pray first and make decisions later.  When she married into the military, I knew this might be a possibility and I trusted God that he would take care of her no matter when/where he sent her.  I will really miss her but it will only be for a year so hopefully, it will go by quick.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,
> I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.
> Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.
> Really like all the cute outfits.
> Sheila



Welcome...who is your daughter??




ivey_family said:


> I love all the stuff you posted, but especially the jellyroll skirt!  Such great colors!
> 
> 
> I forgot to post a family photo so ya'll will recognize us if you see us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *Enabler Alert* - I picked up nice short sleeve, 100% cotton St. John's Bay ladies t's at JCPenney today for $2.50 and Arizona polos in the Junior section for $6.99.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great family picture!!   

Thanks for the heads up on the bargains...might have to check that out on my way home.


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



oh!  thanks for sharing!!!  I love the matching pj's!!!!!!  

And where did you get the bamboo velour?  Finn had some cloth diapers that were hand-dyed bamboo velour and I LOVED them!!!  I'd love to get some and make us all lounge pants!



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.



Looks great!  I think they really like them by the looks on their faces!



tricia said:


> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.



Cute!



cogero said:


> Ok so yesterday was meet the teacher at my DDs school and we received the state testing right smack dab in the middle of my trip so today I had to rework our days and get us a hotel for the highest point total. but I was able to get us a Savanna view at kidani.
> 
> I could of had a theme park view at BLT but there was no way I was going to pay those points. Going to try again for Boardwalk next August.



I want to stay at the Boardwalk SO BAD!!!  
Sorry about having to change dates 



clhemsath said:


> Present!  I was in bed all morning with a migraine, but I found you all anyway!
> 
> 
> YEAH!



Ugh!  Sorry about the migraine!  I've had one every day for the past 3 days . . . I don't think I've ever been so happy to see it was raining as I was this morning - if I had had to teach soccer to preschoolers I know I would have thrown up . . . migraines SUCK!



ivey_family said:


> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!



dianemom2 said:


> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:



Great skirt!  I can see Chip & Dale on there!!!

Great shirts too!



Granna4679 said:


> I really like the Darth Vadar fabric.  Where did Marianne get it for you?  My DGD loves Vadar...she would probably flip over that.



I got it at Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI.  I just saw on her facebook page that she's opening a second location in Westerly, RI and is hoping for the beginning of October for an opening date.  I know she's always happy to ship if she has it in stock and all her contact info is on facebook.   I think it was about $5.00 a yard??? at the most?




GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,
> I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.
> Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.
> Really like all the cute outfits.
> Sheila



Welcome!



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to post a family photo so ya'll will recognize us if you see us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *Enabler Alert* - I picked up nice short sleeve, 100% cotton St. John's Bay ladies t's at JCPenney today for $2.50 and Arizona polos in the Junior section for $6.99.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Such a cute family picture!  ANd I like the mickey shirt!
Great bargains!

Too many images - must make a 2nd post.


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



WOW!  LOVING the Star Wars outfits!!!!  
and that is an awesome picture with George!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!  (She is an assistant manager at a hobby lobby)  She also gave me a ton of thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



Congrats on your new toy!!!  And great creations!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



OMG!  I would die if my child's teacher gave him one of these!!!  SO ADORABLE!!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



Oh!!!  I am so so sorry it had to come to that!!! I hope you have a great trip and can come back with fresh eyes to get started!


Okay - I was just stopping by for a real post . . . I have got to rest (Had to take my migraine meds this morning and my body is screaming at me now) . . . and then I have 100 things to tackle!!!


----------



## tricia

mommyof2princesses said:


> Love it! That dress is so pretty.  What pattern is it? All the dresses I made for dd she wears all year round, just with shirts and leggins underneath in the winter!



It's actually a Frankenpattern.  Bodice is the precious dress and skirts are from an Ottobre magazine.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are adorable.  Any you also did a really great job on your other embroideries too.  Doesn't look like there is a single pucker, that's awesome.



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



  I think it's really good timing that you have your trip now.  It will allow you to clear your mind and start fresh with his home schooling once your return to reality.  So sorry you had to deal with this at all, but it sounds like you are doing the right thing for both of you.


----------



## tricia

Oh and someone asked what the Christmas fabric was that I used for my pillows.  I checked and it says RED Fabrics, made exclusively for Fabricland.  If you would like I could check if they have any this year, or see how much I have and send you some.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

ivey_family said:


> Love it all!  Your embroidery on cotton is so wrinkle-free and crisp!  If you haven't shared your stabilizer "formula" yet, would you please?
> 
> Love the Feliz!  Your dd is so pretty!  Love her hair!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks!  I just bought some floriana tear and wash away...I LOVE IT!  It is so soft and easy to hoop. You can tear it away when you are done, and the parts you don't get will wash away, but the parts that provide the strurdiness stay.  It is really a great product.  I also made sure it was nice and tight in the hoop.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Someone asked about my daughter...she is SarahJN.  In the photo she is holding a camera

Nini, Hope you have a nice vacation and everyone enjoys their trip.  Hopefully, when you return refreshed you'll be able to find the right school for your son.

Noticed someone mentioned Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI.  Do you like it?  Hope to get there someday...lately our nearest Joanna's is getting boring.

Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



At least you get to go to Disney, unwind and enjoy yourself before you have to decide about legal action. Too bad that the school just couldn't treat your son correctly.  A police escort, wow!  Enjoy your time at Disney!



RMAMom said:


> *Jellyroll skirt ~ *I guess I missed the quote but I wanted to say thanks for the inspiration. I have two jelly rolls at home that I picked up on clearance and wasn't sure what I was going to do with them. I may give this a try this weekend. To answer your questions I would add a shirt with Chip and Dale or Lion King characters.


Thanks!  The inspiration for the jellyroll skirt came from Chiara who brought up the idea last week.  I have a different idea for how I want to do another skirt.  I have a second jellyroll to play with but I don't think I will get time until next week.  I ended up doing the acorn applique from Planet Applique's free appliques on a shirt to match the skirt.  I'll post a picture later tonight.




VBAndrea said:


> An acorn would look adorable with that skirt -- and free is good!  And PA stitches nicely too.
> 
> I didn't change the bobbin tension when I shirred -- sometimes it worked great and other times it didn't and I just kept rewinding the bobbin until it worked perfect, but there was nothing I was doing that was inconsistent   I really don't want to mess with my bobbin tension, but I do want to shirr some more!
> 
> I think it would be impossible to applique on a onesie without a 4x4 hoop - - I'll just stick to burp cloths for presents!  The skirted onesies are so cute though and my ds's teacher is having a girl....must stick to burp cloths, must stick to burp cloths, must stick to burp cloths, must stick to burp cloths, ....


I did end up using the acorn applique and it turned out really well.  I will post a picture later tonight.  Right now I am trying to make dinner for tonight and I just put a kugel in the oven to have on Yom Kippur.  It will go in the freezer so that I have less cooking to do in two weeks!

I saw another video on youtube where the person pulled the elastic thread on the bobbin very lightly when they wound it.  She said it gave her better results.  I agree that I don't really want to mess with my bobbin tension again since it was hard to get it back to normal.

I also agree that I don't think you could embroider a onesie without a 4x4 hoop.  I also have the tiny hoop, I think it is 2x2.  I've never used it but I would definitely think it would be great for a onesie.




Granna4679 said:


> The little onesie dress is so cute too.  I like the idea of adding skirt in and then re-attaching the bottom.  Great idea.  Thanks for mentioning that you would need to buy a size larger...that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Yes, very hard to think about.  I have two DDs and this is my youngest.  I am very close to both of them but this one seems to still be attached by the umbilical cord   However, I have always taught them to pray first and make decisions later.  When she married into the military, I knew this might be a possibility and I trusted God that he would take care of her no matter when/where he sent her.  I will really miss her but it will only be for a year so hopefully, it will go by quick.



I can't wait to see what you do with a onesie dress!

I know you will miss your DD but what a great experience to be able to spend a year living somewhere else in the world.  It is a good time for her to do it too, when her son is little and won't have to leave friends behind.

I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:


----------



## ivey_family

Granna4679 said:


> The Star Wars set is really cute!  You are going to get so much attention.  I love the R2D2 that Heather made too....her work is fantastic.
> 
> The little onesie dress is so cute too.  I like the idea of adding skirt in and then re-attaching the bottom.  Great idea.  Thanks for mentioning that you would need to buy a size larger...that makes sense.



The tutorials I used did NOT cut the onesie.  It made for a very quick project with minimal hassle.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks!  I just bought some floriana tear and wash away...I LOVE IT!  It is so soft and easy to hoop. You can tear it away when you are done, and the parts you don't get will wash away, but the parts that provide the strurdiness stay.  It is really a great product.  I also made sure it was nice and tight in the hoop.



Oh, yeah, they told me about that product at the sewing store last time I was there.  It does sound good!  Will you let us know how it holds up after a few washings as far as wrinkles go?

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:



Love that applique!  And the whole set is so pretty!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dianemom2 said:


> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:



I think the acorn is perfect!  I love it!  The skirt did remind me of fall!  



ivey_family said:


> Oh, yeah, they told me about that product at the sewing store last time I was there.  It does sound good!  Will you let us know how it holds up after a few washings as far as wrinkles go?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I'll let you know  I know many people like that brand of stablizer.  They have a ton a different products.  They also have this dream stuff...(can't remember name), but you iron it on the back of an embroidery and it is really soft and keeps the skin from being itchy...like what gymboree uses.  It is expensive, but I may buy some in case a customer asks for it.


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> oh!  thanks for sharing!!!  I love the matching pj's!!!!!!
> 
> And where did you get the bamboo velour?  Finn had some cloth diapers that were hand-dyed bamboo velour and I LOVED them!!!  I'd love to get some and make us all lounge pants!
> 
> I got it at Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI.  I just saw on her facebook page that she's opening a second location in Westerly, RI and is hoping for the beginning of October for an opening date.  I know she's always happy to ship if she has it in stock and all her contact info is on facebook.   I think it was about $5.00 a yard??? at the most?



I get my bamboo velour at nature's fabrics (online store). If you join her yahoo email list, you get a discount. I think if you do a yahoo group search you can find her.

Now that DD is out of diapers (she trained last summer), I've got to find a use for all the velour I bought to make fitteds and never used 


Wish we had a fabric store like that around, all we have is Joanns and a quilt shop or 2.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



Very nice transition back to Disney!!   I'm really sorry to hear the school can't seem to find a way to work with your son.  Will you be looking into a private school or retry homeschooling?

May your next 15 hours fly like the wind and I hope you and your family have a blast on your trip!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> And where did you get the bamboo velour?  Finn had some cloth diapers that were hand-dyed bamboo velour and I LOVED them!!!  I'd love to get some and make us all lounge pants!


By "us" you mean all of us on Disbout ~ correct?



mphalens said:


> Okay - I was just stopping by for a real post . . . I have got to rest (Had to take my migraine meds this morning and my body is screaming at me now) . . . and then I have 100 things to tackle!!!


By 100 things to tackle you must mean 100 pairs of lounge pants for all of us.  Do you want us to pm you with our measurements?



dianemom2 said:


> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:


Adorable!  I love how you used the three fabrics for the body of the acorn too!


----------



## aboveH20

Nobody asked if they could CASE my plunger goblet.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Nobody asked if they could CASE my plunger goblet.



And as hard as it may be, face the reality that no one will.


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



I am so very sorry that your son had to endure the abuse that he has, there are no excuses for educated people to treat a child with a brain injury the way they have. If you haven't done it already you may want to take the next few days to document the events of the last few weeks. Enjoy your trip, you have all earned the break. I wish you more pixie dust than you ever imagined!



aboveH20 said:


> Nobody asked if they could CASE my plunger goblet.


You know I was going to ask but I figured it would require a skill level that I just don't have.


----------



## PurpleEars

Following up on items from the last thread:



ellenbenny said:


> Here is the one set of shirts I made for our upcoming trip.  My brother in law insisted he wanted a tinkerbell shirt, so I couldn't resist making it happen for him.



They all look great. I hope he will enjoy the Tink shirt!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love that stepsister dress...we ate there when we were there in may/june and enjoyed it! here's the dresses i made the girls,Chloe as cinderella and the twins Kensleigh & Gracie as the stepsisters...Chloe was just telling her pre-k teacher lasyt week that her sisters were ttrying to take HER prince charming at disney world! hehe in the pick they are telling cinderella she cannot go to the ball...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats such a cute picture!



mkwj said:


> In a effort to move this post along here are some of the outfits I made for dd.  I am going to have to take in the sides a little of some of them.
> She was going to wear this Saturday night, but since I changed the reservation, now I am not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost finished with this one.  Worked on it all day yesterday.  It is not exactly what I wanted to do, but I am happy with it.  She loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me Roo was her favorite, so I put him on here.  Too bad we won't see him.  This is one I need to take the sides in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for MK.  I loved the material, and didn't want to do to much with it to break it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her AK outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I did my part to move this along.  I need to get ds to try all of his on, but he is at school.  I think I have posted most of my other outfits already.  Now to finish the rest.



Good job on everything! Looking forward to seeing the outfits in action!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is my last outfit   I still have at least 3 t-shirts to embroidery, 7 if I have the time.  I want to get te boys shirts done first before my husband and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one more week until our trip!!



Beautiful!



jessica52877 said:


> This is one of the shirts I made for the Big Give. The mom asked specifically for this image if it could be done and I am so happy it turned out pretty well. I only had a picture of a pin to work from!



Wow! You did an amazing job with it! I am sure the family will be thrilled!



Granna4679 said:


> Hello Ladies (& Tom).  I am seriously behind on this thread but for good reason.  Most of you have seen it on FB, but my daughter had her baby last Wednesday night.  We are so incredibly proud of him.  He weighed 8 lbs 11 oz. and is just the picture of health.  I have to go get caught up on the 30 or so pages but wanted to introduce you all to him....this was taken Sunday (he was 4 days old)....Jonathan Eli....
> 
> ...and yes, Daddy could use your prayers...he has to leave Monday to go back to Korea and leave this precious little thing...



Thanks for posting the picture! He is a cutie! I hope mom, dad, and baby are doing well and enjoying every single minute they can spend together for now!



scrap_heaven said:


> I have been sewing up a storm and having a great time at it!
> 
> But I have made my self 3 things and they have all turned out to big so here is the *BIG Question*
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I am being really honest with my measurements the last thing I want to deal with is something that took 5 hours to make and is too small.
> 
> Okay now for some bragging!!
> *First day of School outfit for my daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars Custom for my son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aurora Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rapunzel Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cinderella Custom for my Daughter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really cool custom order that I made
> Peter Pan theme


Cute outfits! In terms of your question, I would check the seam allowance (commercial patterns tend to do 5/8, which is huge). I would also check the ease on the patterns  perhaps they were intended to be looser fitting than you planned. If these dont work, I would take a measurement of the bust, waist, and hip on the pattern (minus the seam allowance) and compare it to your own measurements. I have had pretty good luck with commercial patterns but I tend to do step 3 (measure pattern and compare to my own measurements) before I start.


----------



## PurpleEars

Meshell2002 said:


> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.



What a nice Star Wars set. The velour stuff looks comfy!



aboveH20 said:


> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.



Good luck with your sewing. That has to be the most "royal looking" plunger I have ever seen!



tricia said:


> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.



They look great!




cogero said:


> Ok so yesterday was meet the teacher at my DDs school and we received the state testing right smack dab in the middle of my trip so today I had to rework our days and get us a hotel for the highest point total. but I was able to get us a Savanna view at kidani.
> 
> I could of had a theme park view at BLT but there was no way I was going to pay those points. Going to try again for Boardwalk next August.



Sorry to hear that you have to change your dates. I hope you will get a chance to try the Boardwalk next August!



1308Miles said:


> I also have a funny story to share (and proof that I spend way too much time on the Disbou thread): The other night I was having this extremely vivid dream about buying an embroidery machine. The salesperson was just about to give me this amazing deal (something like 50% off of MSRP) when DD2woke me up. I was so aggravated that it was only a dream.



Maybe one day your dream will come true...



ivey_family said:


> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



Beautiful outfits. I really like how the Precious Dress turned out!



dianemom2 said:


> It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some t-shirts I made for my nephew's birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:



Looks like you have been busy! I will have to try smocking some day...



squirrel said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone did for the Project Runway!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt.  I actually made it into a T-shirt as I got a great deal on the long sleeve shirt-$3 for an organic cotton.  I wanted to add a wide zig zag stitch near the bottom if the hat in green, but I should have done that before doing the line above as I made the space too wide and I think 2 rows of stitching might look funny-what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last thing I needed to do before we leave.  Now if I have any time for sewing, I can work on my oldest niece's Halloween dress.



I think it looks fine the way it is. I wouldn't try to do anything else to it!



ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.
> These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> I mentioned before that I dress up as Leia quite frequently.  DH also has costumes, including stormtrooper armor,
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What a cute set! I am sure your family is going to look awesome in them!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually gave it to me!  I have been asking to borrow it and she finally caved and said she doesn't have time to sew right now, so I might as well have it!  HAVE IT!
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



Wow that's a nice gift from your mom. It looks like the machine is already getting a good workout! The Feliz looks great.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



How nice of you to make something special for the students. I am sure the students and their families will treasure these special gifts!



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



I am sorry to hear about your DS's school situation. I hope your family will be able to relax while at Disney and figure out what to do when you get home. It is just sad that they couldn't work with a child with TBI.



dianemom2 said:


> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:



The set looks great!



aboveH20 said:


> Nobody asked if they could CASE my plunger goblet.



Sorry, I was away the last couple of days as my in laws are in town. Otherwise, I would have seriously considered asking! Maybe I will CASE your sewing room wall instead...


----------



## SarahJN

Nini - I'm sorry to read about your son's school experience.  That is stress that no parent needs or should have to deal with.  

So this GrammytoMany character is my mom.  We have some projects to share.  I'll have to see if I can upload some pictures tonight.



			
				

And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h21/jellybelly0274/Things%20I%20made/DSCF0002-2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



I  this dress.  I hope to make one someday before my girls outgrow ruffles.  (btw - I love the name Sara Beth.)



dianemom2 said:


>



This is adorable. I love the colors and the twirlability. (We call my daughter Emily by Emmy.)


----------



## SarahJN

So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.




sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr




sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr

I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.




aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr

2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)




aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> At least you get to go to Disney, unwind and enjoy yourself before you have to decide about legal action. Too bad that the school just couldn't treat your son correctly.  A police escort, wow!  Enjoy your time at Disney!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The inspiration for the jellyroll skirt came from Chiara who brought up the idea last week.  I have a different idea for how I want to do another skirt.  I have a second jellyroll to play with but I don't think I will get time until next week.  I ended up doing the acorn applique from Planet Applique's free appliques on a shirt to match the skirt.  I'll post a picture later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I did end up using the acorn applique and it turned out really well.  I will post a picture later tonight.  Right now I am trying to make dinner for tonight and I just put a kugel in the oven to have on Yom Kippur.  It will go in the freezer so that I have less cooking to do in two weeks!
> 
> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:



I totally love the applique you chose. I am so going to try my hand at a stripwork skirt shortly. 



aboveH20 said:


> Nobody asked if they could CASE my plunger goblet.



Well I was going to ask but I am really not sure it is practical for my house. I have visions of the boy deciding to learn to play appropriately and seeing if it could be used as a sword or a baseball bat and I am just not ready for that.


----------



## cogero

Oh and Nini I am so sorry the school was not willing to work with you. I would seriously still consider a lawsuit because they are in the wrong.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I thought I was losing my mind....couldn't figure out why there were no updates for the DISBoutique....you all moved on me and left me all alone 

I'm hear now, will get caught up to see what I missed


----------



## dianemom2

SarahJN said:


> This is adorable. I love the colors and the twirlability. (We call my daughter Emily by Emmy.)


The outfit is for my little niece.  Her name is Emily also.  I had my kids first but my SIL was quite clear that the name Emily was NOT to be used by me and DH when we were picking names.  That's how my second daughter got the middle name of Emma instead of Emily.



SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Everything turned out great.  I love being able to re-use something like the jeans and make them into something useable.  The Rapunzel dress is adorable.  I haven't bought any of that fabric yet because I have a ton of other fabric to use up.  But I look at it everytime I go to Joanns.


cogero said:


> I totally love the applique you chose. I am so going to try my hand at a stripwork skirt shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was going to ask but I am really not sure it is practical for my house. I have visions of the boy deciding to learn to play appropriately and seeing if it could be used as a sword or a baseball bat and I am just not ready for that.


Chiara, I got this idea from you and it turned out great.  I started planning the second skirt with the other jellyroll that I bought.  It will be quite different looking.

Talking about swords and baseball bats, when my DD (the one with ADHD) was little we brought her back a 2 foot tall wooden giraffe that was hand carved in Jamaica.  She loved and played with it all the time. But when she was playing with it,  she used to swing it around her room and smash it into everything like a baseball bat.   Then one day I took it from her and I told her that if she kept smacking it into things it would break.  As I told her this, I thumped the giraffe on the floor for emphasis.  Well the stupid giraffe's head popped off and shattered into a million pieces right at that moment.  All these years later I still hear about how I killed her giraffe.  Sorry for the long story but that comment brought back memories!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Granna4679 said:


> I am here too....
> 
> Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....



Congratulations!  he is adorable and the photo is just precious!



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



Nini, so sorry for the continued problems, sounds like you made the right choice in pulling him out! 
sending you lots of pixie dust for a magical, happy trip!



Jessica 52877 lost your quote....love the shirt for the BG they are going to love it!!!


----------



## squirrel

I need more neighbours for Gardens of Time.  Anyone else play it and want another neighbour?

I had my sister and BIL sign up a while back so I could continue in the game and they are so far ahead of me now, there is no way to catch up.  I'm stuck as I don't have enough neighbours to help me expand my garden and help me build my wonders.


----------



## sheridee32

squirrel said:


> I need more neighbours for Gardens of Time.  Anyone else play it and want another neighbour?
> 
> I had my sister and BIL sign up a while back so I could continue in the game and they are so far ahead of me now, there is no way to catch up.  I'm stuck as I don't have enough neighbours to help me expand my garden and help me build my wonders.



I play you can friend me on facebook Sheri Browder Hendrix


----------



## squirrel

sheridee32 said:


> I play you can friend me on facebook Sheri Browder Hendrix



Thanks, you should have a friend request.


----------



## VBAndrea

SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr


I never thought of making jeans into a skirt -- I always just roll the short legs up and tell my dd they are capris, but she rarely buys it.  Skirts it is from now on!  Very cute.

I love the last photo but those identical girls aren't looking so identical anymore ~ it looks like they are really developing different features and hair.  But one thing they all share is beauty!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!
> 
> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a birthday gift that I made for my daughter to take to a friend's party this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:



Everything turned out amazing!  You did great at your first smocking try.  I just bought the thread for it last week, but I am too chicken to try it yet.  



squirrel said:


> I can't wait to see what everyone did for the Project Runway!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt.  I actually made it into a T-shirt as I got a great deal on the long sleeve shirt-$3 for an organic cotton.  I wanted to add a wide zig zag stitch near the bottom if the hat in green, but I should have done that before doing the line above as I made the space too wide and I think 2 rows of stitching might look funny-what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last thing I needed to do before we leave.  Now if I have any time for sewing, I can work on my oldest niece's Halloween dress.



Perfect!!!  



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,
> I joined last week after lurking for a few weeks (my daughter is already part of your group).  Not sure if I'm doing this right or not.  Still trying to figure out everything.  When I do I'll post some pictures.
> Congratulations!!!  The baby is adorable..love the picture of him in Daddy's pocket.
> Really like all the cute outfits.
> Sheila



Welcome back!    Can't wait to see pics.



ivey_family said:


> I love all the stuff you posted, but especially the jellyroll skirt!  Such great colors!
> 
> 
> I forgot to post a family photo so ya'll will recognize us if you see us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *Enabler Alert* - I picked up nice short sleeve, 100% cotton St. John's Bay ladies t's at JCPenney today for $2.50 and Arizona polos in the Junior section for $6.99.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Adorable family pic.  I totally missed quoting your outfits with the Peter Pan fabric...  They really turned out nice - and I love how everyone coordinates so perfectly.  Great job!  



ivey_family said:


> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> so I was very excited to make Trooper Donald for him!
> (oh, and btw, I have armor, too.  This is us a few years ago.  Yes, that's also a Star Wars guy named George.  )
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue digitized R3-MK for me.  He's SO cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dd in her onesie dress.  This was so easy and fun to make.  I plan to do more for her after our trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Again - everything looks so perfect.  I can't wait to see all your pics when you get back!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I finally have made my first embroidered designs and appliques!
> I am making a dress for Sara Beth to wear to AG place next week for her bday...here are some sneak peaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!



Aweseome about the machine!  That was so nice of your mom - and even better with all the thread.  Your Feliz turned out beautiful!  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



What a cute idea....  I love the stitching on the edge of "rocks".  



NiniMorris said:


> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!



Nini - I am so sorry that it had to come down to this.  I sure hope there is some sort of legal action you can take - it seems like such a discrimination issue to me.

Despite that - I hope you have a fabulous trip.  

I will try to quote more later... must work out and get ready for work.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.

I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.

And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!


----------



## cogero

SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr



I totally love this skirt. I think I am going to attempt this for DD.



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



Great job Andrea I love what you did with the skirt. I want to try that one day.


----------



## NiniMorris

Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.  

Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.

We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!

Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini



I am sure your trip will improve drastically once you get to Disney!  Sorry about the bad start to the trip   But have a great time on your vacation!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Kirsta and I leave for Disney on Saturday. It sort of crept up on me. Family matters has kept me super stressed and I've sewing to keep from thinking about it. I just looked at the forecast and it looks like 60% storms all week, except for Friday. Which we planned on a water park and then MNSSHP. Just my luck. I didn't think I'd ever make it back, and due to the generosity of a realative, we planned our trip. Well, at least we won't be at home and work. 




NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.



Andrea these look great!  I am sure that Katelyn loved them!  Very appropriate for a 10 y/o!


----------



## aboveH20

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  I don't know if it was the cat who likes to walk all over the keyboard or dis, but I just lost the whole sob story I had written about my sewing of yesterday.

  I won't retype it, but let's just say I'm here because I need a Disney fix.




VBAndrea said:


> And as hard as it may be, face the reality that no one will.



 <-----He might like to upgrade to one of mine. 



RMAMom said:


> You know I was going to ask but I figured it would require a skill level that I just don't have.



It does take a certain _je ne sais quois_.  (Did I get that right?)



PurpleEars said:


> Good luck with your sewing. That has to be the most "royal looking" plunger I have ever seen!



Thank you.  You have excellent taste by the way.



SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Everything is so cute.  I love the Rapunzel dresses and they look comfy.



cogero said:


> Well I was going to ask but I am really not sure it is practical for my house. I have visions of the boy deciding to learn to play appropriately and seeing if it could be used as a sword or a baseball bat and I am just not ready for that.



I think boys can figure out how to make anything a weapon -- it's hardwired.



dianemom2 said:


> Talking about swords and baseball bats, when my DD (the one with ADHD) was little we brought her back a 2 foot tall wooden giraffe that was hand carved in Jamaica.  She loved and played with it all the time. But when she was playing with it,  she used to swing it around her room and smash it into everything like a baseball bat.   Then one day I took it from her and I told her that if she kept smacking it into things it would break.  As I told her this, I thumped the giraffe on the floor for emphasis.  Well the stupid giraffe's head popped off and shattered into a million pieces right at that moment.  All these years later I still hear about how I killed her giraffe.  Sorry for the long story but that comment brought back memories!







VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



Very nice.  The appliques all turned out perfectly and I like the skirt.  

PS How are you at medieval men's wear? 



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini



You just can't catch a break!!!  Hope things turn around with your first bite of lunch.

I saw all of the shirt you made -- very impressive.  I  the variety you made and how they were all coordinating, not necessarily matching.

ENJOY DISNEY.


----------



## mkwj

SarahJN said:


> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I love them both.  My dd wants a rapunzel dress for when whe meets her.  It was the last thing to do and I am running out of time.  We shall see.  We plan to pull out around 11 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute.  You don't see Mulan stuff so often.  She should love it.
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is horrible.  I am so sorry you are going through all this.  At least you are in a happy place now.  Have a great trip, and maybe we will see you.
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Great job Andrea I love what you did with the skirt. I want to try that one day.


Chiara, the skirt is so easy to do.  You don't have to take it apart like jeans and I didn't even fuse the fabric squares on -- I just slapped them in place and zig-zagged around them.  A very fast project.  



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini


First the missing $$$, then the school issues and now this?!  Definitely time for Disney magic.  It's not quite lunch time yet, but it will be very soon!  You really deserve this vacation!



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I leave for Disney on Saturday. It sort of crept up on me. Family matters has kept me super stressed and I've sewing to keep from thinking about it. I just looked at the forecast and it looks like 60% storms all week, except for Friday. Which we planned on a water park and then MNSSHP. Just my luck. I didn't think I'd ever make it back, and due to the generosity of a realative, we planned our trip. Well, at least we won't be at home and work.


I'm sorry you've been stressed, but sewing is hopefully a good distraction, especially if you're sewing for Disney.  I hope you have a wonderful trip.



aboveH20 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  I don't know if it was the cat who likes to walk all over the keyboard or dis, but I just lost the whole sob story I had written about my sewing of yesterday.
> 
> Cat's will do that!
> 
> <-----He might like to upgrade to one of mine.
> Nope, too top heavy
> 
> It does take a certain _je ne sais quois_.  (Did I get that right?)
> You need to omit the "s" at the end
> 
> 
> PS How are you at medieval men's wear?
> I would love to help but I have no idea how to sew.  I just come to this thread to look at the pictures.  I buy things from other people and pretend I made them (that sounds plausible, doesn't it?).


----------



## babynala

GrammytoMany said:


> Someone asked about my daughter...she is SarahJN.  In the photo she is holding a camera
> 
> Nini, Hope you have a nice vacation and everyone enjoys their trip.  Hopefully, when you return refreshed you'll be able to find the right school for your son.
> 
> Noticed someone mentioned Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI.  Do you like it?  Hope to get there someday...lately our nearest Joanna's is getting boring.
> 
> Sheila


Welcome, I guess you are the lucky grandma to those three beautiful little girls.  



dianemom2 said:


> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:


Love how you did the acorn, it looks perfect with that skirt.



SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Love the tink skirt, I think I might try that for my DD.  Your 2 Rapunzels and one Strawberry Shortcake look so cute.



mommy2mrb said:


> I thought I was losing my mind....couldn't figure out why there were no updates for the DISBoutique....you all moved on me and left me all alone
> 
> I'm hear now, will get caught up to see what I missed


glad you made it.  



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini


I can't believe it.  What a crummy way to start your trip.  Glad you are already in FLA and I'm hope you will be enjoying that Disney lunch soon.



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I leave for Disney on Saturday. It sort of crept up on me. Family matters has kept me super stressed and I've sewing to keep from thinking about it. I just looked at the forecast and it looks like 60% storms all week, except for Friday. Which we planned on a water park and then MNSSHP. Just my luck. I didn't think I'd ever make it back, and due to the generosity of a realative, we planned our trip. Well, at least we won't be at home and work.


Yeah for your trip.  I wouldn't worry about the weather.  My DH and I were at Disney at the beginning of the month and showers were forecasted everyday.  We ran into a few storms but only took out our ponchos once.  It kind of worked to our advantage because the parks cleared out and there was barely a crowd when Illuminations was over.  Hope you have a great trip.  



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!


Love this set.  Katelyn looked so happy in her PTR opening your package.  Excuse my ignorance and I'm sure my DD would know the answer:  was that little dog Mulan's?


----------



## babynala

Hey Cheryl - I'm sending you this to help with your sewing:


----------



## aboveH20

babynala said:


> Hey Cheryl - I'm sending you this to help with your sewing:



Thank you.  

I think it's beginning to work.  After some modifications my husband can at least get the shirt over his head.

(The shirt's not for him, but he and my son are about the same size.)

PS  That's just the FIRST problem I need to fix.


----------



## VBAndrea

babynala said:


> Love this set.  Katelyn looked so happy in her PTR opening your package.  Excuse my ignorance and I'm sure my DD would know the answer:  was that little dog Mulan's?


Yes, and I had to look it up b/c I didn't remember the dog from the movie either!  I've only seen Mulan once and it was a few years ago.



aboveH20 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think it's beginning to work.  After some modifications my husband can at least get the shirt over his head.
> 
> (The shirt's not for him, but he and my son are about the same size.)
> 
> PS  That's just the FIRST problem I need to fix.


Does Ginger have a role in the film?


----------



## Granna4679

Nini - First of all...so sorry about all the stuff you have had to deal with.  I hope the thieves are caught and would love to see their faces when they are told that your husband is a police officer (maybe let them sit and think about that before they are "interviewed" ).  I hope you have a wonderful week, that the weather is GORGEOUS, and that everyone enjoys your time @ Disney!!!



GrammytoMany said:


> Someone asked about my daughter...she is SarahJN.  In the photo she is holding a camera
> 
> Sheila



ahhh...so you get to claim a very sweet daughter and those 3 adorable triplets...!!  



dianemom2 said:


> I did end up using the acorn applique and it turned out really well.  I will post a picture later tonight.  Right now I am trying to make dinner for tonight and I just put a kugel in the oven to have on Yom Kippur.  It will go in the freezer so that I have less cooking to do in two weeks!
> 
> I also agree that I don't think you could embroider a onesie without a 4x4 hoop.  I also have the tiny hoop, I think it is 2x2.  I've never used it but I would definitely think it would be great for a onesie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with a onesie dress!
> 
> I know you will miss your DD but what a great experience to be able to spend a year living somewhere else in the world.  It is a good time for her to do it too, when her son is little and won't have to leave friends behind.
> 
> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:



Love the outfit with the acorn...PERFECT match!!  

And for the onesie, I did a newborn size  onesie a couple weeks ago.  I ended up cutting the side from the bottom to about 2 inches below the sleeve and then resewing it after I was finished appliqueing...worked perfect.  



aboveH20 said:


> Nobody asked if they could CASE my plunger goblet.



I was afraid you were going to try and sell them on  and I wouldn't dare try to take profits away from you by making them myself.  Let us know how those sales go 



SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr



The skirt is a great idea.  I have modified jeans in every way possible I think (even made purses at one point).  

The Rapunzels and SS dresses are so cute.  Love the picture of the girls and their wide assortment of shoes in the last picture...too cute!



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



Those turned out so cute.  I love the skirt too.


----------



## miprender

Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## aboveH20

I may be joining Nini's This-Is-Not-My-Week Club. 

I don't know if it's my imagination  but I'm pretty sure my camera worked a whole lot better before I dropped it on the cement floor in the basement.  

Not a good time as I've been emailing my son photos of props and costumes and sets -- and how the hey can I show you guys the tree stump I paper mached without my camera??!!??

I may single handedly get us to the next 250 page mark with all of my complaining, so have your moving buddies on standby.





Granna4679 said:


> I was afraid you were going to try and sell them on  and I wouldn't dare try to take profits away from you by making them myself.  Let us know how those sales go



If I can just sell *ONE* for about $28K I'd be all set.  Where are those crazy people who pay a million dollars for a Cheerio shaped like Mary?  I need them to bid pronto.

The photo of your grandson in the uniform pocket was precious. 



miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Here's sending prayers for the best for her, your family, and her medical team.


----------



## PurpleEars

SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Very creative on the skirt. Your girls look absolutely adorable!



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



Great job on the Big Give. I admire the amount of time and effort you put into these Gives. I am sure the family will enjoy these special gifts!

I agree, Heather is the greatest!



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about the bad start to your trip. I hope the lunch was good. I will send you pixie dust wishes that the rest of the trip will go smoothly.



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I leave for Disney on Saturday. It sort of crept up on me. Family matters has kept me super stressed and I've sewing to keep from thinking about it. I just looked at the forecast and it looks like 60% storms all week, except for Friday. Which we planned on a water park and then MNSSHP. Just my luck. I didn't think I'd ever make it back, and due to the generosity of a realative, we planned our trip. Well, at least we won't be at home and work.



Sorry to hear about your stressful family situation. I hope you will have a great time away!



aboveH20 said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  I don't know if it was the cat who likes to walk all over the keyboard or dis, but I just lost the whole sob story I had written about my sewing of yesterday.
> 
> I won't retype it, but let's just say I'm here because I need a Disney fix.
> 
> PS How are you at medieval men's wear?



Sorry to hear about more problems! If you are serious about needing help with the sewing, please let me know. I can add some international flavour to the film by working in a Canadian "sweatshop."



miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



I will keep your family and your mother in law in my prayers!


----------



## hivemama

Has anyone ever made a child' Mary Poppins outfit? Not the Jolly Holiday white dress, but the jacket/skirt nanny outfit? I volunteered to make this for someone (DH is probably going to strangle me...) and am trying to figure out the easiest way to do the jacket. Any thoughts?


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about more problems! If you are serious about needing help with the sewing, please let me know. I can add some international flavour to the film by working in a Canadian "sweatshop."




Might work.  

How close are you to Toronto?  They're big in the film world.


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Oh, I'm sorry!  Praying!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> Might work.
> 
> How close are you to Toronto?  They're big in the film world.



Happy to help in whatever way I can 

It's faster for me to go to Disneyland than to go to Toronto. I am in Calgary aka Home of the Stampede (also very lucky to be an hour away from Banff). Vancouver is also big in the film world from my understanding and it would be closer to me.


----------



## froggy33

hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made a child' Mary Poppins outfit? Not the Jolly Holiday white dress, but the jacket/skirt nanny outfit? I volunteered to make this for someone (DH is probably going to strangle me...) and am trying to figure out the easiest way to do the jacket. Any thoughts?


I'm pretty sure mom2rtk made one..and I think it was for her daughter.  Hopefully she'll check on here, or you can pm her.


----------



## ivey_family

Double post.  Sorry!


----------



## mphalens

GrammytoMany said:


> Someone asked about my daughter...she is SarahJN.  In the photo she is holding a camera
> 
> Nini, Hope you have a nice vacation and everyone enjoys their trip.  Hopefully, when you return refreshed you'll be able to find the right school for your son.
> 
> Noticed someone mentioned Just Fabrics in Cranston, RI.  Do you like it?  Hope to get there someday...lately our nearest Joanna's is getting boring.
> 
> Sheila



Just Fabrics is WONDERFUL!!!  The owner is super nice and very helpful!!!  The prices are great and so is the selection!  Really, I can't say enough good things about it!!!  AND - she's opening a second location now down in Westerly!!!



dianemom2 said:


> At least you get to go to Disney, unwind and enjoy yourself before you have to decide about legal action. Too bad that the school just couldn't treat your son correctly.  A police escort, wow!  Enjoy your time at Disney!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  The inspiration for the jellyroll skirt came from Chiara who brought up the idea last week.  I have a different idea for how I want to do another skirt.  I have a second jellyroll to play with but I don't think I will get time until next week.  I ended up doing the acorn applique from Planet Applique's free appliques on a shirt to match the skirt.  I'll post a picture later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I did end up using the acorn applique and it turned out really well.  I will post a picture later tonight.  Right now I am trying to make dinner for tonight and I just put a kugel in the oven to have on Yom Kippur.  It will go in the freezer so that I have less cooking to do in two weeks!
> 
> I saw another video on youtube where the person pulled the elastic thread on the bobbin very lightly when they wound it.  She said it gave her better results.  I agree that I don't really want to mess with my bobbin tension again since it was hard to get it back to normal.
> 
> I also agree that I don't think you could embroider a onesie without a 4x4 hoop.  I also have the tiny hoop, I think it is 2x2.  I've never used it but I would definitely think it would be great for a onesie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with a onesie dress!
> 
> I know you will miss your DD but what a great experience to be able to spend a year living somewhere else in the world.  It is a good time for her to do it too, when her son is little and won't have to leave friends behind.
> 
> I didn't think I'd get to this until later tonight but I ended up having a few minutes to snap some pictures while the kids were doing homework:



Cuteness!



Meshell2002 said:


> I get my bamboo velour at nature's fabrics (online store). If you join her yahoo email list, you get a discount. I think if you do a yahoo group search you can find her.
> 
> Now that DD is out of diapers (she trained last summer), I've got to find a use for all the velour I bought to make fitteds and never used
> 
> 
> Wish we had a fabric store like that around, all we have is Joanns and a quilt shop or 2.



I'll have to check into that . . . thanks for the info!



VBAndrea said:


> By "us" you mean all of us on Disbout ~ correct?
> 
> 
> By 100 things to tackle you must mean 100 pairs of lounge pants for all of us.  Do you want us to pm you with our measurements?



Of course!  Right after I finish all of the sewing I need to do for my family trip in November . . . I should have all those lounge pants finished by Christmas . . . in 2014



SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> I also finished a second Rapunzel dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr



 it all!



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



I know Katelyn is going to ROCK that outfit!!!



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini



What a way to start your trip   I hope you had a fabulous lunch at Disney!



miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Prayers



aboveH20 said:


> I may be joining Nini's This-Is-Not-My-Week Club.
> 
> I don't know if it's my imagination  but I'm pretty sure my camera worked a whole lot better before I dropped it on the cement floor in the basement.
> 
> Not a good time as I've been emailing my son photos of props and costumes and sets -- and how the hey can I show you guys the tree stump I paper mached without my camera??!!??
> 
> I may single handedly get us to the next 250 page mark with all of my complaining, so have your moving buddies on standby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can just sell *ONE* for about $28K I'd be all set.  Where are those crazy people who pay a million dollars for a Cheerio shaped like Mary?  I need them to bid pronto.
> 
> The photo of your grandson in the uniform pocket was precious.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's sending prayers for the best for her, your family, and her medical team.



You've really got to watch out for those cement floors - they have a way of altering cameras like you wouldn't believe!!!  

I'm still waiting on that picture of the tree stump 




So - one of these days I'm going to get to update my PTR with my latest project. . . but as a preview, let me share with you that I took a picture of each of my materials I've bought for Disney . . . and I had enough pictures that it took me 4 pieces of paper with 6 rows of 3 on each paper - so yes, a total of 54 fabrics that I've purchased to make something for our trip with . . . I think I lost track somewhere in my purchasing frenzy, whatcha think?   My project for this weekend is to figure out what I need to make for each day. . . wish me luck!

I did make a trip to Mary Jo's today (with both boys - yeah, ask me how THAT trip went  ) to purchase Finn's Gil the Bubble Guppy costume material . . . I'm a little scared of the material (dance/swim stuff) . . . any advice for this girl that does NOT own a serger???


----------



## mom2rtk

hivemama said:


> Has anyone ever made a child' Mary Poppins outfit? Not the Jolly Holiday white dress, but the jacket/skirt nanny outfit? I volunteered to make this for someone (DH is probably going to strangle me...) and am trying to figure out the easiest way to do the jacket. Any thoughts?





froggy33 said:


> I'm pretty sure mom2rtk made one..and I think it was for her daughter.  Hopefully she'll check on here, or you can pm her.



Hi guys! Did we move yet????? 

Sorry I missed this! 

Here's the one I made my daughter:




Mary meet Mary! by mom2rtk, on Flickr

hivemama, if you want some suggestions, PM me.

I hope everyone's doing well. I pop in and out between sewing projects and love seeing what everyone's up to. I hope Nini has a great trip. It certainly sounds like you deserve it.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Many prayers going your way.  



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



This is adorable!  Katelyn is going to look so awesome in this outfit!  Great job Andrea!  



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini



OK Nini...  I am just so sorry.  You have had the most horrible week.  People just make me so angry sometimes...  Grrr...  I hope you are having the most fantastic trip to Disney ever!    



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I leave for Disney on Saturday. It sort of crept up on me. Family matters has kept me super stressed and I've sewing to keep from thinking about it. I just looked at the forecast and it looks like 60% storms all week, except for Friday. Which we planned on a water park and then MNSSHP. Just my luck. I didn't think I'd ever make it back, and due to the generosity of a realative, we planned our trip. Well, at least we won't be at home and work.



Yay for the trip...  I sure hope the weather cooperates for you.  

I've just been busy sewing, sewing, sewing...  I finally finished a large order that I've been working on intermitantly (sp???) - so relieved to have that done.  I have a few smaller orders to work on too, but I am going to work on a few fun items for my shop for the next week or two.  I have to say that I truly enjoy making items that I've never made before - because making more than 2 or 3, even if it spans over months, kind of makes me bored.    Maybe I shouldn't say that, but it's true.  

Currently it's 54° in my house, and we get to go dig a boat and wave runners out of the lake today... fun.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> So - one of these days I'm going to get to update my PTR with my latest project. . . but as a preview, let me share with you that I took a picture of each of my materials I've bought for Disney . . . and I had enough pictures that it took me 4 pieces of paper with 6 rows of 3 on each paper - so yes, a total of 54 fabrics that I've purchased to make something for our trip with . . . I think I lost track somewhere in my purchasing frenzy, whatcha think?   My project for this weekend is to figure out what I need to make for each day. . . wish me luck!



So, where's the pic???  



mphalens said:


> I did make a trip to Mary Jo's today (with both boys - yeah, ask me how THAT trip went  ) to purchase Finn's Gil the Bubble Guppy costume material . . . I'm a little scared of the material (dance/swim stuff) . . . any advice for this girl that does NOT own a serger???



OK Miss Marianne...  I am not even going to dignify this with an answer... after all - you do own the machine of all machines, the best of the best, the Queen...  and you're telling me that you are afraid of this material???  HMPF...  You should just be able to sit down in front of that machine (who knows exactly what to do) and it should just whirr away and create exactly what you are thinking.  If you close your eyes and dream it, it will come true.    Dontcha know???   

And if that doesn't work out for you, I think it's time you get a new machine...  You can send your old one to my house - don't bother throwing it away - I can take care of that.  

That's my advice...  I do take Paypal.  

D~  <---- who is incredibly jealous of Marianne's perfect satin stitch that Patience can't do.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for the comments.  I have been reading on my phone in the park but typing on that thing was a bit difficult!  So, I now know that the free tethering app I bought from Amazon works!  Frewe internet at Disney!

I should be able to check in most mornings before we head to the park.

Yesterday...we forgot all about lunch!  It took us an HOUR to check in at POFQ.  Yes, I am one of those who is going to complain about the preferred room... We have a ground floor corner room with a perfect unobstructed view of the river and the pool!  But it is a major hike to the car each night carrying a 105 pound sleeping child!  It took us over 90 minutes to get the luggage from the car to the room (and a fortune for the bell hop!!)  I can't wait to see what my DIL thinks when she sees her room...she is PAYING for the preferred room!!1 And is very upset that we got one without paying for it...

The weather is pretty nice a few showers here and there...a bit of lightning, but nothing more than an inconvenience.

On a great note...Mr D was the Rebel spy on our very first ride of the day...Star Tours...he was over the MOOM!



Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.


Michelle, I hope the stroke was mild and that your MIL has a full recovery.  I hope it was caught early -- I've heard that can make a big difference.  Please update us with her condition when you have a chance.

QUESTION
I bought some fabric recently to make patchwork skirts -- it's all from the same collection but one of the fabrics is very thick/stiff and this is the fabric I bought loads of to make ruffles so I really need it soft.  Do you think I could try washing it with fabric softener?  Any other tricks anyone has to soften something up?  I wanted to do a solid ruffle (well, not solid but a uniform print) this time instead of a patchwork ruffle.  I worry fabric softener will fade it, but I'm not sure what else to do.

ETA:  I did a vinegar wash and it was a little better so now I am doing a vinegar soak -- any other ideas in case the vinegar doesn't work well enough?  It's definitely better after the first wash though, so I'm hoping the soak really helps.


----------



## froggy33

mom2rtk said:


> Hi guys! Did we move yet?????
> 
> Sorry I missed this!
> 
> Here's the one I made my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary meet Mary! by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> hivemama, if you want some suggestions, PM me.
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well. I pop in and out between sewing projects and love seeing what everyone's up to. I hope Nini has a great trip. It certainly sounds like you deserve it.



Wondered where you were...although I m sure you're crazy busy with all the holidays coming and a trip coming up!!



DMGeurts said:


> I've just been busy sewing, sewing, sewing...  I finally finished a large order that I've been working on intermitantly (sp???) - so relieved to have that done.  I have a few smaller orders to work on too, but I am going to work on a few fun items for my shop for the next week or two.  I have to say that I truly enjoy making items that I've never made before - because making more than 2 or 3, even if it spans over months, kind of makes me bored.    Maybe I shouldn't say that, but it's true.
> 
> Currently it's 54° in my house, and we get to go dig a boat and wave runners out of the lake today... fun.
> 
> D~



I agree...usually I end up making the same thing numerous times.  If I post something somewhere peole see it and want it.  I LOVE making things for little girls, but I can see how you could get bored!  At least it takes less and less thought each time!!


----------



## aboveH20

This week's Project Runway entries are amazing.  Everyone who entered is expected to be at my house today at 1 PM to help me finish the #*@& costumes for my son's film.  

No exceptions.  Everyone must attend.




PurpleEars said:


> Happy to help in whatever way I can
> 
> It's faster for me to go to Disneyland than to go to Toronto. I am in Calgary aka Home of the Stampede (also very lucky to be an hour away from Banff). Vancouver is also big in the film world from my understanding and it would be closer to me.



Have you ever been to Banff?  After seeing it in the _O Canada _film at Epcot I was intrigued.  Maybe someday for me.



mphalens said:


> You've really got to watch out for those cement floors - they have a way of altering cameras like you wouldn't believe!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on that picture of the tree stump



I went to Best Buy last night.  Need I say more?

The stump isn't painted yet.  Maybe I'll take a before and after picture, but wait until it's painted to share.



mom2rtk said:


> Mary meet Mary! by mom2rtk, on Flickr



Wow!  I don't think I've seen it before.  Beautifully done.



NiniMorris said:


> On a great note...Mr D was the Rebel spy on our very first ride of the day...Star Tours...he was over the MOOM!
> 
> Nini





(You forgot lunch  )


----------



## mandi224

As usual, everything posted is beautiful! 

Nini- I am so sorry for all your troubles. It seems like robbers know the best (worst) time to strike. Our car was broken into the morning my husband left for 6 month deployment. Horrible timing! I hope your trip is wonderful! 

Anita- The baby in the cami pocket is adorable. I wish I had done that with mine. They are 5 and 7 now so I dont think they will fit. 

Question
We are going to Disney the week after Thanksgiving. We have a BBB and CRT reservation for our DD. I want to make her a dress for the event. Now my questions: Has anyone made a Manhattan? I love the drawn design, but not the sewn pictures. I think the design looks very regal. Just wondering if anyone had any exprience with this design. Next question, our BBB and CRT are on the same night as MVMCP. I am wondering if there is something I can encorporate into dd dress to make it Christmasy but not over done and something that she might still be able to wear other than Christmas.

You ladies have such awesome ideas. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated! 
TIA


----------



## dis4harley

Question

I found a picture of a dress that i would love to make for DD13. Can anyone tell me where I could find a pattern like this:


----------



## tricia

I have made the manhattan.  Lots of pieces and a little fussy to put together,  but beautiful.  Here are pics of just the dress.  I will try to find the pics of it on the girl I made it for ifnyou would like.




IMG_6692 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_6694 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## tricia

dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I found a picture of a dress that i would love to make for DD13. Can anyone tell me where I could find a pattern like this:



http://sewlikemymom.com/little-red-infinity-dress-tutorial/


Looks lik you could do this with the infinity dress, in knit of course.

I am making one this weekend.  I will tell you how it goes.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I have been reading on my phone in the park but typing on that thing was a bit difficult!  So, I now know that the free tethering app I bought from Amazon works!  Frewe internet at Disney!
> 
> I should be able to check in most mornings before we head to the park.
> 
> Yesterday...we forgot all about lunch!  It took us an HOUR to check in at POFQ.  Yes, I am one of those who is going to complain about the preferred room... We have a ground floor corner room with a perfect unobstructed view of the river and the pool!  But it is a major hike to the car each night carrying a 105 pound sleeping child!  It took us over 90 minutes to get the luggage from the car to the room (and a fortune for the bell hop!!)  I can't wait to see what my DIL thinks when she sees her room...she is PAYING for the preferred room!!1 And is very upset that we got one without paying for it...
> 
> The weather is pretty nice a few showers here and there...a bit of lightning, but nothing more than an inconvenience.
> 
> On a great note...Mr D was the Rebel spy on our very first ride of the day...Star Tours...he was over the MOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I hope the rest of the trip goes smoothly. Please share the view from your room and continue with your live updates if possible.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> I bought some fabric recently to make patchwork skirts -- it's all from the same collection but one of the fabrics is very thick/stiff and this is the fabric I bought loads of to make ruffles so I really need it soft.  Do you think I could try washing it with fabric softener?  Any other tricks anyone has to soften something up?  I wanted to do a solid ruffle (well, not solid but a uniform print) this time instead of a patchwork ruffle.  I worry fabric softener will fade it, but I'm not sure what else to do.
> 
> ETA:  I did a vinegar wash and it was a little better so now I am doing a vinegar soak -- any other ideas in case the vinegar doesn't work well enough?  It's definitely better after the first wash though, so I'm hoping the soak really helps.



I don't have any suggestions for you as I haven't had that problem. I hope the vinegar helps.



aboveH20 said:


> This week's Project Runway entries are amazing.  Everyone who entered is expected to be at my house today at 1 PM to help me finish the #*@& costumes for my son's film.
> 
> No exceptions.  Everyone must attend.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Banff?  After seeing it in the _O Canada _film at Epcot I was intrigued.  Maybe someday for me.



Ok it is now 1pm Eastern Time, I guess I missed the memo!

We don't go into the town of Banff often but we go to the mountains every week or every second week to hike in the summer. Banff is only an hour's drive from our place (I believe only 2 or 3 stop lights along the way?) so we tend to do day trips. Please come and visit us if/when(?) you plan your Banff trip. Oh by the way, you *could* see where I used to work on the Martin Short version of the O Canada film, if you know where to look during the Calgary downtown shot.



dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I found a picture of a dress that i would love to make for DD13. Can anyone tell me where I could find a pattern like this:



You could use the Jamie (or the child's verison) for the sash and the skirt part. I am trying to think what pattern can be frankenpatterned for the bodice. I am sure it won't be too difficult to do though.


----------



## ivey_family

NiniMorris said:


> The weather is pretty nice a few showers here and there...a bit of lightning, but nothing more than an inconvenience.
> 
> On a great note...Mr D was the Rebel spy on our very first ride of the day...Star Tours...he was over the MOOM!
> 
> Nini



I'm so glad to hear the weather isn't too bad!  We've been looking at the 10 day forecast and feeling a bit bummed.  

And, yay for Star Tours and your son enjoying it!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> So, where's the pic???
> 
> 
> 
> OK Miss Marianne...  I am not even going to dignify this with an answer... after all - you do own the machine of all machines, the best of the best, the Queen...  and you're telling me that you are afraid of this material???  HMPF...  You should just be able to sit down in front of that machine (who knows exactly what to do) and it should just whirr away and create exactly what you are thinking.  If you close your eyes and dream it, it will come true.    Dontcha know???
> 
> And if that doesn't work out for you, I think it's time you get a new machine...  You can send your old one to my house - don't bother throwing it away - I can take care of that.
> 
> That's my advice...  I do take Paypal.
> 
> D~  <---- who is incredibly jealous of Marianne's perfect satin stitch that Patience can't do.




I'll upload the pics later . . . and thank you for reminding me that I just need to have confidence in myself (and the machine) and it will all work out!  




VBAndrea said:


> Michelle, I hope the stroke was mild and that your MIL has a full recovery.  I hope it was caught early -- I've heard that can make a big difference.  Please update us with her condition when you have a chance.
> 
> QUESTION
> I bought some fabric recently to make patchwork skirts -- it's all from the same collection but one of the fabrics is very thick/stiff and this is the fabric I bought loads of to make ruffles so I really need it soft.  Do you think I could try washing it with fabric softener?  Any other tricks anyone has to soften something up?  I wanted to do a solid ruffle (well, not solid but a uniform print) this time instead of a patchwork ruffle.  I worry fabric softener will fade it, but I'm not sure what else to do.
> 
> ETA:  I did a vinegar wash and it was a little better so now I am doing a vinegar soak -- any other ideas in case the vinegar doesn't work well enough?  It's definitely better after the first wash though, so I'm hoping the soak really helps.



I'd definitely try the vinegar . . . that's all I use for fabric softener . . . that and those anti-static dryer ball things . . .



aboveH20 said:


> This week's Project Runway entries are amazing.  Everyone who entered is expected to be at my house today at 1 PM to help me finish the #*@& costumes for my son's film.
> 
> No exceptions.  Everyone must attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Banff?  After seeing it in the _O Canada _film at Epcot I was intrigued.  Maybe someday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Best Buy last night.  Need I say more?
> 
> The stump isn't painted yet.  Maybe I'll take a before and after picture, but wait until it's painted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I don't think I've seen it before.  Beautifully done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You forgot lunch  )



Well - I hope the Best Buy trip was successful . . . did you buy the Olympus camera that is close to indestructible????  



dis4harley said:


> Question
> 
> I found a picture of a dress that i would love to make for DD13. Can anyone tell me where I could find a pattern like this:



Um, no suggestions, but I want to know what you use when you do, because that is an awesome dress!!!


----------



## hivemama

mom2rtk said:


> Here's the one I made my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary meet Mary! by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> hivemama, if you want some suggestions, PM me.



Thanks! That is exactly what I was talking about. Pm'd you 

Now for question #2 - Any suggestions for a Tink dress? (Not Tink themed, but a dress that looks like hers) I am thinking something with the simply sweet or portrait peasant? I'm stuck on how to make the skirt look jagged/petally? I have two different green cottons, and some green tulle to work with. I looked through all 95 pages of the photobucket acct and didn't see a single Tink dress  Apparently my dd4 is the only girl out there with a Tink obsession 

Janna


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> This week's Project Runway entries are amazing.  Everyone who entered is expected to be at my house today at 1 PM to help me finish the #*@& costumes for my son's film.
> 
> No exceptions.  Everyone must attend.


I didn't even know PR got posted!  I am worried though b/c there is a #9 but no photos and people have already started to vote.  I hope #9 was just a mistake and doesn't really exist.  I did pm Joni though b/c I wouldn't want someone to be left out.  But I agree -- some very fabulous creations.  Can I get five votes this week?

Somehow I did not get my invitation on time.  And I have the directions memorized --   go south at the "A" and look for the BMW,  to Ginger and Rod as the drive by on the 



mandi224 said:


> Question
> We are going to Disney the week after Thanksgiving. We have a BBB and CRT reservation for our DD. I want to make her a dress for the event. Now my questions: Has anyone made a Manhattan? I love the drawn design, but not the sewn pictures. I think the design looks very regal. Just wondering if anyone had any exprience with this design. Next question, our BBB and CRT are on the same night as MVMCP. I am wondering if there is something I can encorporate into dd dress to make it Christmasy but not over done and something that she might still be able to wear other than Christmas.
> 
> You ladies have such awesome ideas. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated!
> TIA


I knew Tricia had made it b/c she has made everything!  There was also someone on part 26 that posted a pic of their child wearing it.  I know theirs was a pink dress and I can't remember who posted it b/c I don't think it was someone that posted often or regularly on our thread.



tricia said:


> I have made the manhattan.  Lots of pieces and a little fussy to put together,  but beautiful.  Here are pics of just the dress.  I will try to find the pics of it on the girl I made it for ifnyou would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6692 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6694 by tricialee22, on Flickr


It's beautiful!  I would love to see a pic of it modeled if you can get one.  I keep looking at the dress in my book and contemplate making it.  I bought the Laguna skirt but just looking at the pattern it scares me!  Is that one difficult to make?



tricia said:


> http://sewlikemymom.com/little-red-infinity-dress-tutorial/
> 
> 
> Looks lik you could do this with the infinity dress, in knit of course.
> 
> I am making one this weekend.  I will tell you how it goes.


I LOVE that dress!!!!  I must make myself one for next summer!  I think I'll make a longer skirt though.  Funny thing is I was just on that site today looking at the t-shirt skirts and I didn't even notice that dress!


----------



## VBAndrea

Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head. 

Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Ok it is now 1pm Eastern Time, I guess I missed the memo!
> 
> We don't go into the town of Banff often but we go to the mountains every week or every second week to hike in the summer. Banff is only an hour's drive from our place (I believe only 2 or 3 stop lights along the way?) so we tend to do day trips. Please come and visit us if/when(?) you plan your Banff trip. Oh by the way, you *could* see where I used to work on the Martin Short version of the O Canada film, if you know where to look during the Calgary downtown shot.



Amazingly, I'm just about finished with the vest, which was my goal for today -- with or with*OUT* any help.  If you missed the memo, you're excused.

I've been to Montreal (200+ miles from me), Niagara Falls CA (300+ miles) and Toronto (300++) but haven't made it to the western part of Canada.

The Banff hotel looks grand.



mphalens said:


> Well - I hope the Best Buy trip was successful . . . did you buy the Olympus camera that is close to indestructible????



Darn. I didn't know that -- got another Canon.



VBAndrea said:


> Somehow I did not get my invitation on time.  And I have the directions memorized --   go south at the "A" and look for the BMW,  to Ginger and Rod as the drive by on the





I'll also be needing help trying to figure out how to put this dragon puppet together, so stay turned.  The head is paper mache and it currently looks like a cross between a camel and an alligator, so I have some tweeking to do. *(See my comment following your next post.)*

I just ordered a green "slankie" for the body. (Slankie seems like it should be a cross between a slipper and a blanket.  It _should _be called a rankie, a cross betwen a robe and a blanket.)




VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



And apparently it's not politically correct to have one of Mickey pointing his finger at his head and pretending to shoot himself.

Me <---------- who ripped out 135,000,000 stitches -- not that I want to compare.


----------



## InkspressYourself

I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!

I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)

My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.

Here are a few pictures



























I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Granna4679 said:


> I am here too....
> 
> Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....


Wow.  I love that picture.  I've never seen a pic like that before.  Absolutely adorable.



ivey_family said:


> WOW!  Those are all so adorable!  I love the Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty ones!  May I CASE your Peter Pan shirt??  Love, love, love, it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are SO cute!  I want that pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Vader pjs!  I have a bunch of that fabric and the other SW one that I've been using for a while now.
> 
> 
> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.


Such cute kids.  The precious dress is my favorite pattern.  It looks even sweeter with the Peter Pan fabric, or maybe it's the model.


I can't imagine how much cute stuff I missed out on while we were gone.  I'm only on page 5 of this thread and missed who knows how many of the last one.


----------



## dianemom2

This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.  







When I was sewing the skirt my younger daughter said that it looked like a box of crayons with all the colors.  Then I remembered that I had the crayon alphabet from Planet Applique and here is the results.


----------



## jessica52877

VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



Sorry, but this gave me the laugh I needed. I think I would chuck the shirt/dress before I would rip out that many stitches. I assume there was a good reason for actually ripping them out. 

You know, the kids would be able to see Mickey better when they looked down. Doesn't Sawyer have some upside down Mickey pants? I know someone does. Dallas has some penguins he wanted to see really well!


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



Ugh!  Maybe we all missed the memo that we should not be sewing this weekend at all!  

Yesterday, I stitched out three shirts, none of which will ever be worn because they are just awful for various reasons.  And today, I did three usable shirts, only one of which I actually like.  The other two are just a little off in terms of color or size of design - both my fault.

To top it off, my mom's embroidery machine will not let me calibrate the touch screen.  You have to push about an inch higher than the actual button to get it to work.  And the buttons at the top won't work at all so I can't do any kind of edit.    The only "good" news is that this has been a re-occurring issue, so it's not something I caused.

At least I'm basically done with our clothes for the trip.  There are 2-3 shirts I'd like to make, but I won't be too sad if I can't get to them.  I've got two days to get us packed, straighten the house and catch up on sleep from sewing late every night for three months.  

Ok, vent over.  I'll have a few more pictures before we leave on Tuesday.

Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

hivemama said:


> Thanks! That is exactly what I was talking about. Pm'd you
> 
> Now for question #2 - Any suggestions for a Tink dress? (Not Tink themed, but a dress that looks like hers) I am thinking something with the simply sweet or portrait peasant? I'm stuck on how to make the skirt look jagged/petally? I have two different green cottons, and some green tulle to work with. I looked through all 95 pages of the photobucket acct and didn't see a single Tink dress  Apparently my dd4 is the only girl out there with a Tink obsession
> 
> Janna







http://www.thetraintocrazy.com/2011/09/handmade-dress-up-diy-tinkerbell-costume-tutorial.html





http://www.prudentbaby.com/2010/10/diy-tinkerbell-fairy-costume.html

I think the second one could easily be done with a simply sweet . . . but I hope those two help!!!  Gotta love Pinterest!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.







InkspressYourself said:


> I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!
> 
> I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)
> 
> My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



WHERE DID YOU SEE THUMPER???  OMG!  Finn would DIE if he got to see Thumper!!!!!  And where were Chip and Dale????  
I really need a "how to find ____ character" tutorial - anyone want to tell me the secrets?



dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was sewing the skirt my younger daughter said that it looked like a box of crayons with all the colors.  Then I remembered that I had the crayon alphabet from Planet Applique and here is the results.




So cute!  I agree - it does look like crayons!!!



Marianne - who needs to go work on her PTR before D~ starts asking where my update is . . .


----------



## PurpleEars

hivemama said:


> Now for question #2 - Any suggestions for a Tink dress? (Not Tink themed, but a dress that looks like hers) I am thinking something with the simply sweet or portrait peasant? I'm stuck on how to make the skirt look jagged/petally? I have two different green cottons, and some green tulle to work with. I looked through all 95 pages of the photobucket acct and didn't see a single Tink dress  Apparently my dd4 is the only girl out there with a Tink obsession
> 
> Janna



Could you frankenpattern a Simply Sweet bodice with a Scallopini Twirl? If not, I think Simplicity has a Tink/fairies pattern that you could use.



VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



You should have just left it and called it the "artististic" rendition or something like that.



aboveH20 said:


> Amazingly, I'm just about finished with the vest, which was my goal for today -- with or with*OUT* any help.  If you missed the memo, you're excused.
> 
> I've been to Montreal (200+ miles from me), Niagara Falls CA (300+ miles) and Toronto (300++) but haven't made it to the western part of Canada.
> 
> The Banff hotel looks grand.



Well now you have an excuse to go to Western Canada! I am sure it will be a very nice break after this sewing madness (just saying...)



InkspressYourself said:


> I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!
> 
> I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)
> 
> My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Great job on the outfits. They look great in action. Thank you for sharing!



dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was sewing the skirt my younger daughter said that it looked like a box of crayons with all the colors.  Then I remembered that I had the crayon alphabet from Planet Applique and here is the results.



That's a neat way to do a jellyroll skirt. I would not have thought to put them sideways like that. The crayons look great with the skirt. I guess you have a fashion designer in training in your home!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!


They look great Andrea!!! I love Mulan! 



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini




I'm so sorry.  


SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I leave for Disney on Saturday. It sort of crept up on me. Family matters has kept me super stressed and I've sewing to keep from thinking about it. I just looked at the forecast and it looks like 60% storms all week, except for Friday. Which we planned on a water park and then MNSSHP. Just my luck. I didn't think I'd ever make it back, and due to the generosity of a realative, we planned our trip. Well, at least we won't be at home and work.



I know you guys are going to have a great time!!!! 



miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Oh no! I'm so very sorry. 



mom2rtk said:


> Hi guys! Did we move yet?????
> 
> Sorry I missed this!
> 
> Here's the one I made my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary meet Mary! by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> hivemama, if you want some suggestions, PM me.
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well. I pop in and out between sewing projects and love seeing what everyone's up to. I hope Nini has a great trip. It certainly sounds like you deserve it.



Janet, this is wonderful!


VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



oh dear!



InkspressYourself said:


> I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!
> 
> I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)
> 
> My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Such pretty pictures!!!!



dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.



love the skirt!!


----------



## teresajoy

Here's the Tink I made a few years ago. It was a comercial pattern:


----------



## mommy2mrb

just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....






an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!

thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

InkspressYourself said:


> I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!
> 
> I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)
> 
> My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx19/webberdm/th_jessie.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx19/webberdm/th_sleepingbeauty.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Great photos!  You must have a good camera.  I love all the outfits on your dd and it looks like you had some good character interaction.



dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was sewing the skirt my younger daughter said that it looked like a box of crayons with all the colors.  Then I remembered that I had the crayon alphabet from Planet Applique and here is the results.


I had no idea jelly rolls had such long strips.  I really like the skirt and I think it's great paired with the crayon applique T-shirt!  Can't wait to see the next one.



jessica52877 said:


> Sorry, but this gave me the laugh I needed. I think I would chuck the shirt/dress before I would rip out that many stitches. I assume there was a good reason for actually ripping them out.
> 
> You know, the kids would be able to see Mickey better when they looked down. Doesn't Sawyer have some upside down Mickey pants? I know someone does. Dallas has some penguins he wanted to see really well!


It was two long strips of patchwork that were being gathered together -- already embellished with trims and appliques. There was no way this one was getting chucked!  I'm likewise too cheap to chuck anything!



ivey_family said:


> Ugh!  Maybe we all missed the memo that we should not be sewing this weekend at all!
> 
> Yesterday, I stitched out three shirts, none of which will ever be worn because they are just awful for various reasons.  And today, I did three usable shirts, only one of which I actually like.  The other two are just a little off in terms of color or size of design - both my fault.
> 
> To top it off, my mom's embroidery machine will not let me calibrate the touch screen.  You have to push about an inch higher than the actual button to get it to work.  And the buttons at the top won't work at all so I can't do any kind of edit.    The only "good" news is that this has been a re-occurring issue, so it's not something I caused.
> 
> At least I'm basically done with our clothes for the trip.  There are 2-3 shirts I'd like to make, but I won't be too sad if I can't get to them.  I've got two days to get us packed, straighten the house and catch up on sleep from sewing late every night for three months.
> 
> Ok, vent over.  I'll have a few more pictures before we leave on Tuesday.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Is there anything you can do to rescue the skirts?  I don't think I've ever had to pitch anything completed -- if there is a mistake beyond repair I would save it and reuse the fabric pieces that I could.

That embroidery machine sounds like a    I am just waiting for the day mine decides to misbehave.

You sound exactly like me -- I was a late night sewer before our trip and I too have to have the house clean before departure.



mphalens said:


> WHERE DID YOU SEE THUMPER???  OMG!  Finn would DIE if he got to see Thumper!!!!!  And where were Chip and Dale????
> I really need a "how to find ____ character" tutorial - anyone want to tell me the secrets?
> 
> Marianne - who needs to go work on her PTR before D~ starts asking where my update is . . .


I think Thumper is at AK.  We saw Chip and Dale three times at three different parks but we didn't stand in the line b/c the kids didn't have their shirts on.  Then the night they wore the Chip and Dale set we couldn't find them.  I finally got word as to where they were from a cm, but they were changing out with other characters and dh refused to stay and wait for their return.  Do a search on the main thread for characters and you will get tips as to where characters hang out.



mommy2mrb said:


> just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!
> 
> thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!


Cute!


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



LOL!  I've NEVER done that....(ok maybe a few hundred times!)


So, yesterday was Animal Kingdom day.  We managed to get in all the kids favorites and a few extras as well.  Somehow the heat made us a bit more tired than normal, so we left around 2:30... took a short shopping trip (hubby forgot his swim trunks) and came back tot he room where DD and I took a nice stroll around the grounds and Dad and DS stayed int eh room and...wrestled!

Dinner last night was at 1900 Park Fare.  Got to meet Kristen for a couple of minutes...she and her family (gorgeous) were leaving as we arrived.  

I had heard so many good things about 1900 Park Fare ...it left me a bit flat.  The buffet line is set up a bit weird, two lines that meet in the middle with different foods in each.  Food was only so so for us, and the extreme loudness made it really hard on Mr D.  The server, even after being reminded REPEATEDLY about Mr D's birthday brought a cupcake to the woman sitting next to us (her birthday as well) but totally forgot him.  Of course, all the characters wished him Happy Birthday...but he was very disappointed.

Came back to the room watching an extreme lightning show!  It was beautiful!  (however, kinda strange these people in FL...I would NEVER stay in the pool while all the lightning and thunder going on around us.  The pool was JAMMED FULL! 

Today has Epcot and Coral Reef on the agenda (and maybe even MK's EMH...we'll see!


(I wonder if these little daily reports can be considered my trip report?  Those that don't want to see it can just skip over them!  LOL)


Nini


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.



I love the jellyroll skirt. I need to find some time to sew.



teresajoy said:


> Here's the Tink I made a few years ago. It was a comercial pattern:



Adorable. I love your take on it.



mommy2mrb said:


> just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!
> 
> thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!



D is just a special person. It is adorable.


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone for the prayers. They do believe she will be able to walk again. But some of her behavior is a little wonky even though her family seems not want to admit it. She ate a whole bag of hershey kisses and then was begging for more like a drug addict. They actually had to give her an insulin shot. And her speech is still slurred.

Our house is command central so all week we have had people coming and going. I miss my alone time with just my family. But my kids are getting to see their cousin and having so much fun.

Sorry there is TMTQ but I love seeing everything. I think I am finally caught up.



VBAndrea said:


> Michelle, I hope the stroke was mild and that your MIL has a full recovery.  I hope it was caught early -- I've heard that can make a big difference.  Please update us with her condition when you have a chance.



 You would think when one can't get out of bed and then not be able to move her legs and arm my FIL would call 911 It wasn't until DH called me from school that he said soemthing is seriously wrong over there. I starting calling my sister in law frantically and finally she went over there and got them to call the rescue. 



mphalens said:


> Just Fabrics is WONDERFUL!!!  The owner is super nice and very helpful!!!  The prices are great and so is the selection!  Really, I can't say enough good things about it!!!  AND - she's opening a second location now down in Westerly!!!
> 
> 
> So - one of these days I'm going to get to update my PTR with my latest project. . . but as a preview, let me share with you that I took a picture of each of my materials I've bought for Disney . . . and I had enough pictures that it took me 4 pieces of paper with 6 rows of 3 on each paper - so yes, a total of 54 fabrics that I've purchased to make something for our trip with . . . I think I lost track somewhere in my purchasing frenzy, whatcha think?   My project for this weekend is to figure out what I need to make for each day. . . wish me luck!



That is great that she will be in Westery too. Closer for you. Last time I was in her store she didn't have much Disney stuff. Maybe I will have to take a ride and see if she had more stuff come in.

I'll have to go check you PTR.




mphalens said:


> [WHERE DID YOU SEE THUMPER???  OMG!  Finn would DIE if he got to see Thumper!!!!!  And where were Chip and Dale????
> I really need a "how to find ____ character" tutorial - anyone want to tell me the secrets?



Thumper & Miss Bunny are at CampMinnieMickie at AK. They are so cute too see.   And the Astro Chip & Dale are at Tomorrow Land near the stage. They come out several times a day. Who do you want to see just let me know as I am a character stalker and on FB look up Unofficial Guide to Character Hunting. They are amazing and will tell you where everyone is.



mommy2mrb said:


> just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!
> 
> thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!



So cute! Love that Mickey Swirl.



NiniMorris said:


> Today has Epcot and Coral Reef on the agenda (and maybe even MK's EMH...we'll see!
> 
> 
> (I wonder if these little daily reports can be considered my trip report?  Those that don't want to see it can just skip over them!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



Love the live updates


----------



## Piper

I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!  

Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)

I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!


----------



## Fruto76

This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around. 

front





back





I have some more sewing stuff I need to get moving on and finished by the end of the week...

Nini, sounds like your trip is going well. Hope Mr. D can get a cupcake today at Coral Reef. 

Miprender- still praying MIL is recovering well 

Dianemom2- love the jellyroll skirt. I didn't realize the strips were that long. The colors are a great combo with the crayon applique! 

ivey_family and Andrea- I hope your sewing gets better. I often have days that I should just get up and walk away from the machine...yet I continue and seem to make matters worst.  Why do we do it? 

Teresa- love your Tink outfit! Super cute! 

mommy2mrb and D- what a great little AG dress. Looks like Megan loves it 

Inkspressyourself-great pics! I love seeing customs in action shots! Yours came out great


----------



## chellewashere

Wow busy busy busy ladies. Missed the move and the last pages of the previous post.

Runway things were all so dang beautiful so hard to pick just one.




Granna4679 said:


> I am here too....
> 
> Since I was one of the last to post last night and I had just posted a picture of my new grandson, I am going to repost it so you can all see....



This has to be the most adorable thing I have ever seen. Much luck to your family. 


Meshell2002 said:


> I made it! your grandson is sooo cute!
> 
> I have to post this for Marianne....since she helped me get the Vader fabric.
> 
> Father and Son matching PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DN10 bday present.....the fabric is hand dyed bamboo velour....I made her a pillowcase the same color last Christmas, and she re did  her room to match it so I made her a throw pillow and lounge pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the PJs too cute. My DD would love the pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> aboveH20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to come do my part to move us along to the next Part, but I'm too late.
> 
> While you all have been sewing amazing things, having amazing grandchildren, and planning amazing trips, I've been plugging along.  I'm doing my best not to spend much time on dis, but I've skimmed a few times.
> 
> My first costume did not go well.  The pattern said easy, but I beg to disagree.  I've set it aside and am going to work on the paper mache dragon puppet today.
> 
> In the meantime, here's the plunger I bedazzled -- it's going to be a goblet.
> 
> So the original plunger, the bedazzled, and after it's been "unmasked."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that I've taken down my Disney walls in my sewing quadrant.
> 
> Please send good sewing karma my way.  Since the costumes are for my son I want them to be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a plunger that no home should be without. What a great gift for the person who has everything
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some pics of my little cousins wearing the stuff that I just sent to them.  They were both very happy Amber said she planned on wearing the dress ALL winter with a long sleeve shirt underneath, and Riley would not take his outfit off to go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tricia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the Olivia in the largest size on a 9 year old.
> And here are pics of the smallest size on a very tiny 2 yr old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute love the dresses. Just bought the Olivia and cant wait to try it. Can that be made with cotton instead of knit?
> 
> 
> 
> Diz-Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!  Second page!!  Not bad for me!!
> 
> I just wanted to check in this morning and say *THEY ARE DIGGING A HOLE* and my new house is finally underway!!    I drove by after dropping the boys at school and I seriously almost got out of my mini and ran up to the earth mover and kissed the guy digging, but I controlled the impulse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats! You must be so overly excited right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the butt ruffles. I love the peter pan collar on a peter pan dress!! Very adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, they all look so cute!  I love the precious dress on your baby!
> 
> I have some stuff to post too.  Since we talked about making skirts from a jellyroll last week it has been on my mind.  Today I went into Joanns and I found a jellyroll on clearance.  I whipped up the skirt this afternoon but I can't figure out what character to put on a t-shirt to go with it.  I'd love some suggestions for what would match with these colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I also made this.  It was my first attempt at the smocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love what you chose to do with the skirt and shirt. Boys tshirts are cute. And I love the bright colors on the dress
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished another set tonight.    These will be for Hollywood Studios.
> 
> The Mickey and Friends Star Wars collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leia Minnie for me - her dress is fabric left from my costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute. Love how you all will match
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been really busy this summer, first a trip to the beach in NC, then a trip to NY for a wedding and an engagement party, then to Florida to pick up this baby from my mom!
> And Here is a Feliz I make for the engagement party in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loved all the ruffles.  She will be 8 next week but still loves ruffles and puffy sleeves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the Feliz. Must make it. Bought the book to learn how to and it just keeps staring at me everytime I open the book. And I need a family member to get a job at a fabric store...thread prices are kicking my butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two more things to share.  I teach preschool and thought I would make them small gifts this year for their brithday.  Well, there are 3 this week!  I only have 10 kids!!  This is what I stayed up late last night working on...I need to make 1 more tonight and then I am good for a few months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sweet that you do that for the kids. That is so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck...we just pulled Mr D out of public school!  It was not y intention to have this confrontation right now, but they decided it was necessary.  I now know they have no idea how to teach a child with TBI.  What I experienced today was proof of that!  They were continuing to push the buttons as I was trying to diffuse the situation.  After they left him alone, he calmed down and responded immediately to me.
> 
> Of course, they felt it necessary to have a police escort me to the room.  Not really sure what they thought this fat old lady was going to do, but evidently they knew I was mad!
> 
> So, now to go to Disney to put this whole stupid episode behind me and then to decide what if any legal action we have available to us.
> 
> Fifteen more hours and I'm outta here!
> 
> 
> Nini
> PS...see how neatly I tied that back into Disney!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so sorry your family is going thru all this. I hope the trip to Disney is easing everything a little bit. I hope you come up with a better solution than what they are obviously offering.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Colleen27

Wow, page 13... I really missed this move.  That'll teach me to get sick when we're over 225 pages! So much missed cuteness.

My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses. 

My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8! 






But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag. 






I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!  I've NEVER done that....(ok maybe a few hundred times!)
> 
> 
> So, yesterday was Animal Kingdom day.  We managed to get in all the kids favorites and a few extras as well.  Somehow the heat made us a bit more tired than normal, so we left around 2:30... took a short shopping trip (hubby forgot his swim trunks) and came back tot he room where DD and I took a nice stroll around the grounds and Dad and DS stayed int eh room and...wrestled!
> 
> Dinner last night was at 1900 Park Fare.  Got to meet Kristen for a couple of minutes...she and her family (gorgeous) were leaving as we arrived.
> 
> I had heard so many good things about 1900 Park Fare ...it left me a bit flat.  The buffet line is set up a bit weird, two lines that meet in the middle with different foods in each.  Food was only so so for us, and the extreme loudness made it really hard on Mr D.  The server, even after being reminded REPEATEDLY about Mr D's birthday brought a cupcake to the woman sitting next to us (her birthday as well) but totally forgot him.  Of course, all the characters wished him Happy Birthday...but he was very disappointed.
> 
> Came back to the room watching an extreme lightning show!  It was beautiful!  (however, kinda strange these people in FL...I would NEVER stay in the pool while all the lightning and thunder going on around us.  The pool was JAMMED FULL!
> 
> Today has Epcot and Coral Reef on the agenda (and maybe even MK's EMH...we'll see!
> 
> 
> (I wonder if these little daily reports can be considered my trip report?  Those that don't want to see it can just skip over them!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini


The important thing about "wrestling" is that "rest" is in it, so it sounds like dh and ds did just what they were supposed to be doing.

I'm sorry your Park Fare experience wasn't so hot -- ours was really good and my dd got her cupcake without us ever reminding them-- I had forgotten I had even requested it when we made our ressies.  I hope your experience at Coral Reef is better -- I love it there.




miprender said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. They do believe she will be able to walk again. But some of her behavior is a little wonky even though her family seems not want to admit it. She ate a whole bag of hershey kisses and then was begging for more like a drug addict. They actually had to give her an insulin shot. And her speech is still slurred.
> 
> Our house is command central so all week we have had people coming and going. I miss my alone time with just my family. But my kids are getting to see their cousin and having so much fun.
> 
> You would think when one can't get out of bed and then not be able to move her legs and arm my FIL would call 911 It wasn't until DH called me from school that he said soemthing is seriously wrong over there. I starting calling my sister in law frantically and finally she went over there and got them to call the rescue.


I'm glad your MIL is expected to walk and coherent, albeit exhibiting the odd behaviors and slurred speech.  Though I could probably eat an entire bag of peanut butter M&Ms in one sitting.  And sadly it sounds like she may even have had the stroke in her sleep so who knows how long she was lying there and the added fuel to the fire of FIL not calling for help right away ....   I hope things improve and will continue to keep her and your family in my thoughts.



Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!


  I got to see your sewing in person when I went to visit Khelsey and her family and it makes me so sad that you can't do some of the things you enjoy.  I hope your doctor can get your meds straightened out ~ falling is not good -- do you live alone Piper?  Do you have someone to check in on you daily?  I really get scared with the dizziness.  Please keep us posted and I will be thinking nothing but good thoughts for you.



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more sewing stuff I need to get moving on and finished by the end of the week...



I love that outfit and I saw Katelyn has already worn it.  I love the fabrics you used in it -- I think I recognize a lot of those from Wally World and have a feeling some of those were loaded in your overflowing cart!   

I hear you on the sewing deadline this week ~ I'm working on the same and actually just came downstairs to let the dogs out.  How is it I always spend 20 minutes on the computer every time I come down to feed a child or tend to a dog?  Must get back to work and I had to revise a bit in what I was doing so think a trip to the fabric store will be in order tomorrow.  And after this week I really need to get my act together and start sewing some things for my dd.  I even want to make myself a skirt with some gorgeous fabric I got, but it's more summery so I'll probably put that off until the spring.


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



Way too cute. Love how all you ladies give so much. I NEED to learn how to do decoupage.



NiniMorris said:


> Sometime early this morning punks broke into our car while we were packing it.  Two DVD players, 2 GPS and who knows what eles were stolen.  Not a great start to the trip.
> 
> Hubby had just dropped off his police car for some maintenance to be done while we were gone.  We figure they weren't from our neighborhood or else they would have thought better of it!  Bad thing is...he Saw them walking around the neighborhood.
> 
> We are in Florida now, just crossed the border.  Disney for lunch!
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts and wishes concerning my son.
> 
> Nini



OMGoodness. I hope things start to get better for ya. Hope they catch the little creeps!!




miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Your family is in our prayers.



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I have been reading on my phone in the park but typing on that thing was a bit difficult!  So, I now know that the free tethering app I bought from Amazon works!  Frewe internet at Disney!
> 
> I should be able to check in most mornings before we head to the park.
> 
> Yesterday...we forgot all about lunch!  It took us an HOUR to check in at POFQ.  Yes, I am one of those who is going to complain about the preferred room... We have a ground floor corner room with a perfect unobstructed view of the river and the pool!  But it is a major hike to the car each night carrying a 105 pound sleeping child!  It took us over 90 minutes to get the luggage from the car to the room (and a fortune for the bell hop!!)  I can't wait to see what my DIL thinks when she sees her room...she is PAYING for the preferred room!!1 And is very upset that we got one without paying for it...
> 
> The weather is pretty nice a few showers here and there...a bit of lightning, but nothing more than an inconvenience.
> 
> On a great note...Mr D was the Rebel spy on our very first ride of the day...Star Tours...he was over the MOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


Sorry the trip isnt starting out great. But score on being chosen as the rebel spy. My DD rode it about 5 times when we were just there and no luck.



InkspressYourself said:


> I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!
> 
> I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)
> 
> My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Love them all. How great they turned out!!



dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was sewing the skirt my younger daughter said that it looked like a box of crayons with all the colors.  Then I remembered that I had the crayon alphabet from Planet Applique and here is the results.


Love the colors and the alphabet awesome!!



mommy2mrb said:


> just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!
> 
> thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!



That womans talent absolutely amazes me. Love it!!



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back


I am actually going to try to make this skirt today. And doing a rolled hem too. Hope mine comes out 1/2 as good. Great job. Love the colors.


----------



## chellewashere

I know someone has a tutorial on a strip work skirt. I have gone back and back through all the "chapters" and I can't seem to find it. I know it was done by someone who posts here. I have to make some Halloween strip skirts for my DD to wear to school and I cant find it anywhere


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Love all the things posted lately, so cute!! And the Big Give recipients are just loving their gifts - thanks to all who participated in Katelyn's Big Give, they leave in a week!!!

Teresa - love the Tink!

Piper -are they checking your vestibular system? I hope it all gets worked out so that feeling can STOP!!!

Lisa - love Megan and the doll outfit!

D - your doll outfits amaze me!!

Prayers to all who need them!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Love all the things posted lately, so cute!! And the Big Give recipients are just loving their gifts - thanks to all who participated in Katelyn's Big Give, they leave in a week!!!
> 
> Teresa - love the Tink!
> 
> Piper -are they checking your vestibular system? I hope it all gets worked out so that feeling can STOP!!!
> 
> Lisa - love Megan and the doll outfit!
> 
> D - your doll outfits amaze me!!
> 
> Prayers to all who need them!!



Hi Wendy, hope all is good in your side of the world!  miss seeing you around!  isn't the outfit just so CUTE!  D~ is amazing


----------



## cogero

Working on a Give today hopefully and I need to walk to the bank to deposit some money


----------



## billwendy

Hey Lisa - it IS adorable!!! Im okey dokey! Just in a sewing lull - lol!!! But Im always Lurking!!! My sewing room is just tooooo hot when its warm out! I thought I was going to be able to move back in this weekend, but its SO HUMID and yucky out!!! Maybe next weekend!

Would anyone have a big of time to stictch up our Katelyn a Halloween skirt? I didnt realize that she didnt receive any halloween stuff!! Chiara is graciously making her a pumpkin shirt (Thanks!!)!!!! We'd have to ship it directly to GKTW as her trip is only a week away!!!! WOO HOO!!!!! Pm or email me if you think you'd be able to pull it off!!  We also might need an emergency autograph book! EEKS!!! Im waiting to hear!

In a few weeks we are headed to Florida! I have a conference in Ft Lauderdale and am trying to convince Billy that we need a few days in Disney!! It will be our 18th anniversary, and we honeymooned at Disney, so I think it would be perfect -we will see!!! Anyone familiar with Ft Lauderdale? Im trying to find a hotel that is more in the $70 range, but the ones in that range have such mixed reviews on tripadvisor so Im askeered to book  The area I need is called Lauderdale by the Sea!

Have a GREAT Sunday everyone!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> I think Thumper is at AK.  We saw Chip and Dale three times at three different parks but we didn't stand in the line b/c the kids didn't have their shirts on.  Then the night they wore the Chip and Dale set we couldn't find them.  I finally got word as to where they were from a cm, but they were changing out with other characters and dh refused to stay and wait for their return.  Do a search on the main thread for characters and you will get tips as to where characters hang out.
> 
> 
> Cute!



Thanks!



NiniMorris said:


> LOL!  I've NEVER done that....(ok maybe a few hundred times!)
> 
> 
> So, yesterday was Animal Kingdom day.  We managed to get in all the kids favorites and a few extras as well.  Somehow the heat made us a bit more tired than normal, so we left around 2:30... took a short shopping trip (hubby forgot his swim trunks) and came back tot he room where DD and I took a nice stroll around the grounds and Dad and DS stayed int eh room and...wrestled!
> 
> Dinner last night was at 1900 Park Fare.  Got to meet Kristen for a couple of minutes...she and her family (gorgeous) were leaving as we arrived.
> 
> I had heard so many good things about 1900 Park Fare ...it left me a bit flat.  The buffet line is set up a bit weird, two lines that meet in the middle with different foods in each.  Food was only so so for us, and the extreme loudness made it really hard on Mr D.  The server, even after being reminded REPEATEDLY about Mr D's birthday brought a cupcake to the woman sitting next to us (her birthday as well) but totally forgot him.  Of course, all the characters wished him Happy Birthday...but he was very disappointed.
> 
> Came back to the room watching an extreme lightning show!  It was beautiful!  (however, kinda strange these people in FL...I would NEVER stay in the pool while all the lightning and thunder going on around us.  The pool was JAMMED FULL!
> 
> Today has Epcot and Coral Reef on the agenda (and maybe even MK's EMH...we'll see!
> 
> 
> (I wonder if these little daily reports can be considered my trip report?  Those that don't want to see it can just skip over them!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



Yay! that you got to meet Kristen   But boo! on the disappointment of 1900 PF   Here's hoping today at Coral Reef is just spectacular!




miprender said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. They do believe she will be able to walk again. But some of her behavior is a little wonky even though her family seems not want to admit it. She ate a whole bag of hershey kisses and then was begging for more like a drug addict. They actually had to give her an insulin shot. And her speech is still slurred.
> 
> Our house is command central so all week we have had people coming and going. I miss my alone time with just my family. But my kids are getting to see their cousin and having so much fun.
> 
> Sorry there is TMTQ but I love seeing everything. I think I am finally caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> You would think when one can't get out of bed and then not be able to move her legs and arm my FIL would call 911 It wasn't until DH called me from school that he said soemthing is seriously wrong over there. I starting calling my sister in law frantically and finally she went over there and got them to call the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great that she will be in Westery too. Closer for you. Last time I was in her store she didn't have much Disney stuff. Maybe I will have to take a ride and see if she had more stuff come in.
> 
> I'll have to go check you PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper & Miss Bunny are at CampMinnieMickie at AK. They are so cute too see.   And the Astro Chip & Dale are at Tomorrow Land near the stage. They come out several times a day. Who do you want to see just let me know as I am a character stalker and on FB look up Unofficial Guide to Character Hunting. They are amazing and will tell you where everyone is.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Love that Mickey Swirl.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the live updates



I will definitely be contacting you about characters!!!  I don't know if Just Fabrics will be closer in Westerly or Cranston . . . I think it's sort of a 50/50 split for me, and we have more reason to go up towards Cranston . . . but I'll definitely be checking it out 



Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!



I am so sorry you're dealing with this!!! I'm a "fainter" and have been since 3rd grade . . . luckily I have "fantastic" warning signs and can usually get myself to a safe position before I go under . . . but dizziness & nausea are just horrible to deal with . . .   Here's to the doctors figuring it all out quickly so you can get back to doing things you love!



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, page 13... I really missed this move.  That'll teach me to get sick when we're over 225 pages! So much missed cuteness.
> 
> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.



Cuteness!!!


----------



## cogero

Wendy if it can be a super simple skirt I can. I have some Mickey Halloween fabric here that I can get a skirt done tonite after the kids go to bed.


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> Wendy if it can be a super simple skirt I can. I have some Mickey Halloween fabric here that I can get a skirt done tonite after the kids go to bed.



Thanks so much Chiara!!! That would be wONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.





Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!


----------



## cajunfan

cogero said:


> Wendy if it can be a super simple skirt I can. I have some Mickey Halloween fabric here that I can get a skirt done tonite after the kids go to bed.



I can make one too if you do not have the time Chiara! I believe that I have enough to make another strip skirt...may be slightly different from Lisa and Rachels, but same faborics for the most part... just let me know.

lynn


----------



## cogero

Lynn if you could that would be great. I would appreciate it. I have never made a stripwork so I am stressing myself.

I am doing a white shirt with a Pumpkin.


----------



## cajunfan

cogero said:


> Lynn if you could that would be great. I would appreciate it. I have never made a stripwork so I am stressing myself.
> 
> I am doing a white shirt with a Pumpkin.



Not a problem! I have it already cut out and halfway sewn (figured I could use it for something if not this!) I can't embroider, so this will work well...the skirt will be out of the same materials as the others I have made!

lynn


----------



## mom2rtk

hivemama said:


> Thanks! That is exactly what I was talking about. Pm'd you
> 
> Now for question #2 - Any suggestions for a Tink dress? (Not Tink themed, but a dress that looks like hers) I am thinking something with the simply sweet or portrait peasant? I'm stuck on how to make the skirt look jagged/petally? I have two different green cottons, and some green tulle to work with. I looked through all 95 pages of the photobucket acct and didn't see a single Tink dress  Apparently my dd4 is the only girl out there with a Tink obsession
> 
> Janna



I just PM'd you back.

Looks like you've had a few Tink suggestions. I have done Tink, but it was sort of a frankenpattern. It's hard to know what to suggest because there are so many different styles of Tink out there. 



teresajoy said:


> Janet, this is wonderful!



Thanks Teresa! I haven't posted much of late, but things get pretty hairy once late summer hits and costume season starts.



froggy33 said:


> Wondered where you were...although I m sure you're crazy busy with all the holidays coming and a trip coming up!!



Yep! On both counts. I have tried to squeeze in a few new things for Katie in between all the other sewing. But with that and school stuff going on, it's been pretty crazy here. 

I hope all is well with your developing Disney princess! I can't wait to hear all about your trip.

Aren't you loving this fall weather?



aboveH20 said:


> Wow!  I don't think I've seen it before.  Beautifully done.



Many thanks! I actually did that for our trip in 08.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...

Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)

Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise

It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.

Front:






L side





R side





Back






Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing

Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.


----------



## PurpleEars

mommy2mrb said:


> just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!
> 
> thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!



Wow. This looks great. D~ is amazing!



NiniMorris said:


> So, yesterday was Animal Kingdom day.  We managed to get in all the kids favorites and a few extras as well.  Somehow the heat made us a bit more tired than normal, so we left around 2:30... took a short shopping trip (hubby forgot his swim trunks) and came back tot he room where DD and I took a nice stroll around the grounds and Dad and DS stayed int eh room and...wrestled!
> 
> Dinner last night was at 1900 Park Fare.  Got to meet Kristen for a couple of minutes...she and her family (gorgeous) were leaving as we arrived.
> 
> I had heard so many good things about 1900 Park Fare ...it left me a bit flat.  The buffet line is set up a bit weird, two lines that meet in the middle with different foods in each.  Food was only so so for us, and the extreme loudness made it really hard on Mr D.  The server, even after being reminded REPEATEDLY about Mr D's birthday brought a cupcake to the woman sitting next to us (her birthday as well) but totally forgot him.  Of course, all the characters wished him Happy Birthday...but he was very disappointed.
> 
> Came back to the room watching an extreme lightning show!  It was beautiful!  (however, kinda strange these people in FL...I would NEVER stay in the pool while all the lightning and thunder going on around us.  The pool was JAMMED FULL!
> 
> Today has Epcot and Coral Reef on the agenda (and maybe even MK's EMH...we'll see!
> 
> 
> (I wonder if these little daily reports can be considered my trip report?  Those that don't want to see it can just skip over them!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



I am enjoying your live updates. Sounds like you had a reasonable day at AK. I am sorry to hear that 1900 Park Fare was a little bit of a disappointment (DH and I felt the same way when we were there in August). Hopefully Coral Reef will be good! We had a nice meal right by the tank in August.



miprender said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. They do believe she will be able to walk again. But some of her behavior is a little wonky even though her family seems not want to admit it. She ate a whole bag of hershey kisses and then was begging for more like a drug addict. They actually had to give her an insulin shot. And her speech is still slurred.



I am glad that your MIL will likely be able to walk again. Hopefully the behaviour issues will subside quickly!



Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!



I am so sorry to hear about your health issues Piper. I will pray that your medical team will locate the cause of the dizziness, nausea and falling. As someone who had been through some medical issues recently (which also included falling - at one point both my legs were purple covered in bruises from various falls), I understand that is very frustrating. I truly hope that you have a good support system to help you through this.



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more sewing stuff I need to get moving on and finished by the end of the week...



Great job on the Give outfit! I don't know if I have the patience to do that many rows of ruffles!



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, page 13... I really missed this move.  That'll teach me to get sick when we're over 225 pages! So much missed cuteness.
> 
> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.



Great job on the skirt (and what a great way to use up old material!). It is pretty cool that you can make a dress wearable again by making a few changes. Good job!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!



Beautiful! Looking forward to seeing some action pics!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Couldn't completly catch up- please know that I genuinly LOVE everything posted!




Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!



Praying for you!



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more sewing stuff I need to get moving on and finished by the end of the week...
> 
> Nini, sounds like your trip is going well. Hope Mr. D can get a cupcake today at Coral Reef.
> 
> Miprender- still praying MIL is recovering well
> 
> Dianemom2- love the jellyroll skirt. I didn't realize the strips were that long. The colors are a great combo with the crayon applique!
> 
> ivey_family and Andrea- I hope your sewing gets better. I often have days that I should just get up and walk away from the machine...yet I continue and seem to make matters worst.  Why do we do it?
> 
> Teresa- love your Tink outfit! Super cute!
> 
> mommy2mrb and D- what a great little AG dress. Looks like Megan loves it
> 
> Inkspressyourself-great pics! I love seeing customs in action shots! Yours came out great



CUTE!!1


Colleen27 said:


> Wow, page 13... I really missed this move.  That'll teach me to get sick when we're over 225 pages! So much missed cuteness.
> 
> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.



I'm a sucker for Spiral twirls, and yours are absolutely fabulous!  Love your take on Cindy!


mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!



Love the dresses- have a great time!

Nini= girl, sorry you went through so much- enjoy your happy place and keep posting!


----------



## ireland_nicole

My take on Tink was Carla's twirl scallopini- it could be done with a leafier looking panel and a frankenpatterned simply sweet I think to make a cute tink...


----------



## teresajoy

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!  I've NEVER done that....(ok maybe a few hundred times!)
> 
> 
> So, yesterday was Animal Kingdom day.  We managed to get in all the kids favorites and a few extras as well.  Somehow the heat made us a bit more tired than normal, so we left around 2:30... took a short shopping trip (hubby forgot his swim trunks) and came back tot he room where DD and I took a nice stroll around the grounds and Dad and DS stayed int eh room and...wrestled!
> 
> Dinner last night was at 1900 Park Fare.  Got to meet Kristen for a couple of minutes...she and her family (gorgeous) were leaving as we arrived.
> 
> I had heard so many good things about 1900 Park Fare ...it left me a bit flat.  The buffet line is set up a bit weird, two lines that meet in the middle with different foods in each.  Food was only so so for us, and the extreme loudness made it really hard on Mr D.  The server, even after being reminded REPEATEDLY about Mr D's birthday brought a cupcake to the woman sitting next to us (her birthday as well) but totally forgot him.  Of course, all the characters wished him Happy Birthday...but he was very disappointed.
> 
> Came back to the room watching an extreme lightning show!  It was beautiful!  (however, kinda strange these people in FL...I would NEVER stay in the pool while all the lightning and thunder going on around us.  The pool was JAMMED FULL!
> 
> Today has Epcot and Coral Reef on the agenda (and maybe even MK's EMH...we'll see!
> 
> 
> (I wonder if these little daily reports can be considered my trip report?  Those that don't want to see it can just skip over them!  LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm sorry you didn't have a very good time at 1900 Park Fare, we've always had a wonderful dinner experience there.  

My experience is that people on vacation in Florida loose 50% of their IQ during a lightening storm! We have watched people from our hotel room swimming and splashing about in a full blown storm too! What really bothers me is that they usually have their children out there too. I don't get it, I really don't. Lightening can strike, even if you ARE on vacation! 



cogero said:


> Adorable. I love your take on it.


Thanks! It was a pain to make, but I did love the way it turned out. 



Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!



Piper, I'm so sorry you are going through this! I pray that your doctors are able to figure out what is going on and how to fix it!



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa- love your Tink outfit! Super cute!


Thanks!

Your skirt is adorable!! I love it! 



Colleen27 said:


> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.



I'm sorry about your PR outfit! That is so disapointing when things like that happen! I hope you are able to finish it soon! Are you feeling better now?

These outfits are adorable!! I love the modified dress!!! Amazing!! I've made that pattern once and loved it. I need to get it out again. 




billwendy said:


> Hey Lisa - it IS adorable!!! Im okey dokey! Just in a sewing lull - lol!!! But Im always Lurking!!! My sewing room is just tooooo hot when its warm out! I thought I was going to be able to move back in this weekend, but its SO HUMID and yucky out!!! Maybe next weekend!
> 
> Would anyone have a big of time to stictch up our Katelyn a Halloween skirt? I didnt realize that she didnt receive any halloween stuff!! Chiara is graciously making her a pumpkin shirt (Thanks!!)!!!! We'd have to ship it directly to GKTW as her trip is only a week away!!!! WOO HOO!!!!! Pm or email me if you think you'd be able to pull it off!!  We also might need an emergency autograph book! EEKS!!! Im waiting to hear!
> 
> In a few weeks we are headed to Florida! I have a conference in Ft Lauderdale and am trying to convince Billy that we need a few days in Disney!! It will be our 18th anniversary, and we honeymooned at Disney, so I think it would be perfect -we will see!!! Anyone familiar with Ft Lauderdale? Im trying to find a hotel that is more in the $70 range, but the ones in that range have such mixed reviews on tripadvisor so Im askeered to book  The area I need is called Lauderdale by the Sea!
> 
> Have a GREAT Sunday everyone!



You NEED to get to Disney!!!

Brian and I and the kids stayed in Ft. Lauderdale once. Be very very careful there! It isn't the safest city we've ever stayed in! I didn't mind where we stayed, but when we drove just a few miles down the road, the neighborhood was not very nice. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!



I love the dress!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures of Sara Beth in it!! 

By the way, I saw Sara Beth at our fair the other day. She walked right by me. Long hair, cute little glasses. I didn't see you though! 



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Teresa! I haven't posted much of late, but things get pretty hairy once late summer hits and costume season starts.



I was on Etsy the other day, and the girls walked by as I was looking at your shop. They sat at the computer for at least a half hour oohing and ahhhiing over all your creations! 



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



This is amazing!!!!! I love it!!!!! You really outdid yourself with this one!


----------



## teresajoy

ireland_nicole said:


> My take on Tink was Carla's twirl scallopini- it could be done with a leafier looking panel and a frankenpatterned simply sweet I think to make a cute tink...




Adorable!!! I love your Tink!


----------



## cogero

ireland_nicole said:


> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.




I can't make this smaller since it is so fabulous. I love it. I am so thinking I want to try this pattern.


----------



## ireland_nicole

cogero said:


> I can't make this smaller since it is so fabulous. I love it. I am so thinking I want to try this pattern.



awww thanks!  You should totally make the skirt- it's become my fave; out of the I think 6 skirt sets for our trip (the rest are pant sets or dresses) 4 of them are insas, one is an audrey (which I also love) and one is a nie nie- haven't made it yet, but it uses almost 8 yards of fabric so it should be interesting...

Anyway, it's really easy to customize by taking out the back panel or adding embellishments; it's a big part of the reason I use my bias tape maker so much.


----------



## billwendy

cajunfan said:


> Not a problem! I have it already cut out and halfway sewn (figured I could use it for something if not this!) I can't embroider, so this will work well...the skirt will be out of the same materials as the others I have made!
> 
> lynn



Ladies - thank you so much for doing this for Katelyn!!!!! She will be so EXCITED!!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



You pop in and WOW what an outfit!!!!! Beautiful job!!!
How was Dolphin tale? I want to see it!! This coming weekend we are going to go see Courageous, and then Billy wants to take the Sr High Teens on Sunday after church - I might see dolphin tale while they see Courageous!


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Ladies - thank you so much for doing this for Katelyn!!!!! She will be so EXCITED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You pop in and WOW what an outfit!!!!! Beautiful job!!!
> How was Dolphin tale? I want to see it!! This coming weekend we are going to go see Courageous, and then Billy wants to take the Sr High Teens on Sunday after church - I might see dolphin tale while they see Courageous!



It was good, I like the message in it, but one thing really annoyed me, which is that I knew they would use some license in telling the story to make it fit the time frame, but apparently most of the storyline was fictional- the dolphin part was real, where the dolphin went is real, etc.  but they added a lot of central characters and when I looked into it I can't find any mention of them in the original story.  One of the things I loved about soul surfer is that it held to the truth.  These stories have plenty of drama inherent in them, I hate to be told somethings real only to find out it's not knim? If you want a preview of the real dolphin, winter you can check out seewinter.com

ps- thanks for the comments on the outfit- I really appreciate it


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



Such a beautiful outfit, and I love your daughter's smile 



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, page 13... I really missed this move.  That'll teach me to get sick when we're over 225 pages! So much missed cuteness.
> 
> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.



Both are lovely, I love the colors in the skirt though the most.  I'm a purple girl

Well, I was going to sew today, but my mother and father in-law crashed yet another of my weekends.  I swear we see them every flippin' weekend, and I've had my fill.  Haven't they read the "don't bother your daughter in law" memo yet?  I'm sorry to vent, but I just needed to get that out.  A visit every week is just a little too much for me.  Father in law is a total sweetheart, but mother in law is a whack-a-doo, she makes me CRANKY!


----------



## mommy2mrb

ireland_nicole said:


> It was good, I like the message in it, but one thing really annoyed me, which is that I knew they would use some license in telling the story to make it fit the time frame, but apparently most of the storyline was fictional- the dolphin part was real, where the dolphin went is real, etc.  but they added a lot of central characters and when I looked into it I can't find any mention of them in the original story.  One of the things I loved about soul surfer is that it held to the truth.  These stories have plenty of drama inherent in them, I hate to be told somethings real only to find out it's not knim? If you want a preview of the real dolphin, winter you can check out seewinter.com
> 
> ps- thanks for the comments on the outfit- I really appreciate it



we saw Dolphin Tale today too!  loved the movie, realized they had "hollywoodized" it, but still a very uplifting story....so much that when we got home we looked at the website and Megan wanted to adopt Winter, so we made a donation!!


Wendy ~~ hope you can get back to sewing soon!


----------



## cogero

okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin

Fleece side





Cotton Side





and an agent P shirt I did.





I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM


----------



## PurpleEars

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



This is beautiful. I was actually thinking yesterday that I would upsize an Insa to an adult size/proportion for myself! I already have the concept drawing (thinking it will be based on World Showcase), so I just need to find time to execute it.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I was going to sew today, but my mother and father in-law crashed yet another of my weekends.  I swear we see them every flippin' weekend, and I've had my fill.  Haven't they read the "don't bother your daughter in law" memo yet?  I'm sorry to vent, but I just needed to get that out.  A visit every week is just a little too much for me.  Father in law is a total sweetheart, but mother in law is a whack-a-doo, she makes me CRANKY!



I am sorry to hear that. I hate it when people come unannounced and ruin my plans like that. 



cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM



Great job on the taggie. The Agent P shirt is great too, but I guess I have a bias towards princesses!


----------



## ivey_family

billwendy said:


> You pop in and WOW what an outfit!!!!! Beautiful job!!!
> How was Dolphin tale? I want to see it!! This coming weekend we are going to go see Courageous, and then Billy wants to take the Sr High Teens on Sunday after church - I might see dolphin tale while they see Courageous!



I was so hoping we could sneak over to DTD and see Courageous this weekend, but we'll have to wait until we get back home.  Our schedule while my in-laws are with us is just too tight.  I've seen the other Sherwood Pictures films on opening weekend so I'm just a tiny bit bummed to miss this one by a week.  

Enjoy it, Wendy!

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

Colleen27 said:


> Wow, page 13... I really missed this move.  That'll teach me to get sick when we're over 225 pages! So much missed cuteness.
> 
> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.


Sorry you were sick -- my dh is really sick too and now I'm getting it and I have a big Big Give to finish.  I feel better this morning so hopefully I'll stay in my current state and get the project done.

The spiral skirt is pretty and funny thing is it reminds me of the bedding I had when I was a little girl (many decades ago!). I love how you did the dress and made it spiral onto the bodice.  I imagine this pattern uses a lot of fabric?  The really funny thing though is there is a spiral Tink on PR this week and I was thinking that one was yours!



chellewashere said:


> I know someone has a tutorial on a strip work skirt. I have gone back and back through all the "chapters" and I can't seem to find it. I know it was done by someone who posts here. I have to make some Halloween strip skirts for my DD to wear to school and I cant find it anywhere


Leslie has one -- they are really easy peasy to do.  
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!


Hi Wendy!  I miss having you around.  I think it's still going ot be humid the next few days, but hopefully once Oct arrives you'll be able to get back in the swing of things.



cogero said:


> Working on a Give today hopefully and I need to walk to the bank to deposit some money


Going to deposit money is always a good thing!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!


It turned out BEAUTIFUL!!!!  I'm a sucker for black and white and particularly love it with red or pink, so I very highly approve of the dress!  I have Heather Sue's star applique to b/c I want to do what you did on your panel only on jeans.  I can't wait to see it modeled!  Happy Birthday Sara Beth ~ our girls are so close in age -- Alexa turns 8 in Dec.



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.


Beautiful!  I love the fabrics!  I had to go peek at Leslie's set to remind me what she did!  The colors you used really remind me of what I did for Alice.  I love your blue floral fabric.  Gorgeous!



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well, I was going to sew today, but my mother and father in-law crashed yet another of my weekends.  I swear we see them every flippin' weekend, and I've had my fill.  Haven't they read the "don't bother your daughter in law" memo yet?  I'm sorry to vent, but I just needed to get that out.  A visit every week is just a little too much for me.  Father in law is a total sweetheart, but mother in law is a whack-a-doo, she makes me CRANKY!


Ugh!  Sorry!  Might I recommend you have your dh tell them to stay away next weekend -- they need to hear it form him, not you.  I am so glad my MIL lives states away and has such severe dementia that she doesn't even remember her own children when they're sitting in front of her.  She has no idea how often we visit!



mommy2mrb said:


> we saw Dolphin Tale today too!  loved the movie, realized they had "hollywoodized" it, but still a very uplifting story....so much that when we got home we looked at the website and Megan wanted to adopt Winter, so we made a donation!!


I haven't even heard of Dolphin Tale ~ must go research it since dd loves dolphins.



cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM


Adorable!  My poor kids have not one shirt with P&F or Perry stitched out yet event hough I've owned the appliques since Heather opened her shop.

My week:  
Finish BG
I need two dresses for dd though only one is a hot priority -- we are going to see Jack Hanna at the Aquarium on Sunday ~ dd can just wear her Nemo dress for that b/c I don't think I'll have time for a cute animal set.  

Then later that week we are going to see The Fab Faux and I know one of our Joanne's has Beatles fabric so much get her a dress for that.  

Then it's on to Halloween sets and costumes (which I wanted to start Oct 1!).


----------



## Stephres

ireland_nicole said:


> It was good, I like the message in it, but one thing really annoyed me, which is that I knew they would use some license in telling the story to make it fit the time frame, but apparently most of the storyline was fictional- the dolphin part was real, where the dolphin went is real, etc.  but they added a lot of central characters and when I looked into it I can't find any mention of them in the original story.  One of the things I loved about soul surfer is that it held to the truth.  These stories have plenty of drama inherent in them, I hate to be told somethings real only to find out it's not knim? If you want a preview of the real dolphin, winter you can check out seewinter.com



My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.






She got to pet Winter!






We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



aw, ever sweet of her.  Have you ever been to rainbows end quilt shop in Dunedin?  Think I will be driving there to check it out when I am in Madeira Beach in November.


----------



## NiniMorris

Before I jump into the mini trip report, I want to say something about my Facebook post from yesterday.   As we were getting up yesterday morning, we heard the sad news that one of my husband's co-workers and great friend, died in a motorcycle accident.  His wife is in serious condition and not sure if she is going to make it.  They have one young daughter together.  My husband is putting on a good face, but we can tell how much this is bothering him.  We will probably miss the funeral (the second funeral while we are gone) It is weighing heavy on him...

We went to church services first thing yesterday morning, and then changed and headed to Epcot.  Coral Reef did NOT disappoint!  Food was excellent, and even though DS did not get a cupcake, he was too full when it was offered...  (and to those that know him...know how very scary THAT is!) And I was so full, I never ate dinner!

While it is very hot, even for us southerners, the low clouds and occasional breeze was wonderful.  We got to ride each and every ride DS wanted to and then left the park at about 7 to visit the Arcade.  The only downside to the arcade was that every game required 100 credits.  Really hard to explain to a child with no concept of numbers the idea that he could only play one game with the token that came with the Magic Your Way voucher...LOL...I mean he know a HUNDRED is a lot.  That is how much money he gave away!

We have had so many compliments and comments on our shirts.  Unbelievable!  And, hubby who is super critical of all my creations, has been my #1 fan.  I think I need to put him on the payroll for my marketing!


Today is a relaxing day (yeah...RIGHT!) being spent by the pool, Downtown Disney, checking in two parties ( one here at POFQ and the other at CBR) followed by dinner with Chef Mickey and gang!  And oh yeah...I have to figure out how to stretch an ADR for 8 people to 10 people!


Nini


----------



## mommy2mrb

Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



Sounds like Winter really has made a huge impact on your Megan so sweet she asked people to donate instead of bring her presents!



NiniMorris said:


> Before I jump into the mini trip report, I want to say something about my Facebook post from yesterday.   As we were getting up yesterday morning, we heard the sad news that one of my husband's co-workers and great friend, died in a motorcycle accident.  His wife is in serious condition and not sure if she is going to make it.  They have one young daughter together.  My husband is putting on a good face, but we can tell how much this is bothering him.  We will probably miss the funeral (the second funeral while we are gone) It is weighing heavy on him...
> 
> We went to church services first thing yesterday morning, and then changed and headed to Epcot.  Coral Reef did NOT disappoint!  Food was excellent, and even though DS did not get a cupcake, he was too full when it was offered...  (and to those that know him...know how very scary THAT is!) And I was so full, I never ate dinner!
> 
> While it is very hot, even for us southerners, the low clouds and occasional breeze was wonderful.  We got to ride each and every ride DS wanted to and then left the park at about 7 to visit the Arcade.  The only downside to the arcade was that every game required 100 credits.  Really hard to explain to a child with no concept of numbers the idea that he could only play one game with the token that came with the Magic Your Way voucher...LOL...I mean he know a HUNDRED is a lot.  That is how much money he gave away!
> 
> We have had so many compliments and comments on our shirts.  Unbelievable!  And, hubby who is super critical of all my creations, has been my #1 fan.  I think I need to put him on the payroll for my marketing!
> 
> 
> Today is a relaxing day (yeah...RIGHT!) being spent by the pool, Downtown Disney, checking in two parties ( one here at POFQ and the other at CBR) followed by dinner with Chef Mickey and gang!  And oh yeah...I have to figure out how to stretch an ADR for 8 people to 10 people!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, so sorry about your DH friends....will pray his wife will recover and get home to their little girl


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Today is a relaxing day (yeah...RIGHT!) being spent by the pool, Downtown Disney, checking in two parties ( one here at POFQ and the other at CBR) followed by dinner with Chef Mickey and gang!  And oh yeah...I have to figure out how to stretch an ADR for 8 people to 10 people!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini so sorry for your DHs friend and sending prayers.

Just show up early for your ADR. We have added extra people you sometimes have to wait a few minutes.


----------



## dianemom2

I wasn't feeling well over the weekend so I am pretty far behind.  Let me just say that everything posted this weekend looks terrific!



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



So you can see the dolphin from the movie in Clearwater?  Maybe next time we go to visit Grandma and Grandpa in Sarasota we can take a day trip up there to see her.  My girls both want to go and see the movie.  This week we have a 1/2 day at school so we might go.  

Love the dolphin birthday outfit!  It is so cute and it is awesome that she got to pet the dolphin.  For my 8th birthday I got to ride a dolphin at an aquarium in Alabama.



NiniMorris said:


> Before I jump into the mini trip report, I want to say something about my Facebook post from yesterday.   As we were getting up yesterday morning, we heard the sad news that one of my husband's co-workers and great friend, died in a motorcycle accident.  His wife is in serious condition and not sure if she is going to make it.  They have one young daughter together.  My husband is putting on a good face, but we can tell how much this is bothering him.  We will probably miss the funeral (the second funeral while we are gone) It is weighing heavy on him...
> 
> We went to church services first thing yesterday morning, and then changed and headed to Epcot.  Coral Reef did NOT disappoint!  Food was excellent, and even though DS did not get a cupcake, he was too full when it was offered...  (and to those that know him...know how very scary THAT is!) And I was so full, I never ate dinner!
> 
> 
> Today is a relaxing day (yeah...RIGHT!) being spent by the pool, Downtown Disney, checking in two parties ( one here at POFQ and the other at CBR) followed by dinner with Chef Mickey and gang!  And oh yeah...I have to figure out how to stretch an ADR for 8 people to 10 people!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your husband's friend and his wife. I hope that she pulls through and does ok. 

Glad that your meal yesterday was better than at 1900 Parkfare.

Enjoy your day of relaxing!


----------



## billwendy

ivey_family said:


> I was so hoping we could sneak over to DTD and see Courageous this weekend, but we'll have to wait until we get back home.  Our schedule while my in-laws are with us is just too tight.  I've seen the other Sherwood Pictures films on opening weekend so I'm just a tiny bit bummed to miss this one by a week.
> 
> Enjoy it, Wendy!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I love all the Sherwood films too! Billy constantly watches parts of Facing the Giants on his IPOD - lol...We are excited to watch it and support good films. I hope you get to see it as soon as you get home!!



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



Steph - Megan!!!! Hi Ladies!! I so remember that birthday - so COOL!! My Hannah loves dolphins too - she turned 5 this summer! Her poses remind me of Megan - I think its the piggie tales!! Im hoping I get to take her to see it!



NiniMorris said:


> Before I jump into the mini trip report, I want to say something about my Facebook post from yesterday.   As we were getting up yesterday morning, we heard the sad news that one of my husband's co-workers and great friend, died in a motorcycle accident.  His wife is in serious condition and not sure if she is going to make it.  They have one young daughter together.  My husband is putting on a good face, but we can tell how much this is bothering him.  We will probably miss the funeral (the second funeral while we are gone) It is weighing heavy on him...
> 
> We went to church services first thing yesterday morning, and then changed and headed to Epcot.  Coral Reef did NOT disappoint!  Food was excellent, and even though DS did not get a cupcake, he was too full when it was offered...  (and to those that know him...know how very scary THAT is!) And I was so full, I never ate dinner!
> 
> While it is very hot, even for us southerners, the low clouds and occasional breeze was wonderful.  We got to ride each and every ride DS wanted to and then left the park at about 7 to visit the Arcade.  The only downside to the arcade was that every game required 100 credits.  Really hard to explain to a child with no concept of numbers the idea that he could only play one game with the token that came with the Magic Your Way voucher...LOL...I mean he know a HUNDRED is a lot.  That is how much money he gave away!
> 
> We have had so many compliments and comments on our shirts.  Unbelievable!  And, hubby who is super critical of all my creations, has been my #1 fan.  I think I need to put him on the payroll for my marketing!
> 
> 
> Today is a relaxing day (yeah...RIGHT!) being spent by the pool, Downtown Disney, checking in two parties ( one here at POFQ and the other at CBR) followed by dinner with Chef Mickey and gang!  And oh yeah...I have to figure out how to stretch an ADR for 8 people to 10 people!
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini, Im so sorry -that is just horrible! I'll be praying for that family! And for your DH too - so sad to have a heavy heart while at Disney.

Have a GREAT day of relaxation!! How are the crowds? I love dinner at Chef Mickeys!! Have FUN!!!


----------



## 1308Miles

A drive-by quick QUESTION:  

Has anyone ever recreated Alice in Wonderland's white apron/pinafore? I have the blue Precious dress created for our trip in six scared1 days but can not find a good pattern for the pinafore. Can someone steer me in the right direction? If need be, I'll just use the 'half apron' pattern that came with the Precious dress but ideally I'd like a full apron for a truer AIW look. 

Thanks for any guidance...I promise to be back to comment on all the cool creations I've seen of late.


----------



## chellewashere

mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!



Awesome birthday present. The dress is so cute. My DD wants one, but I think she is going to wait till next year to get that. She isnt really good yet at taking care of her dolls.



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



Beautiful!! Love everything about it!!




cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM



Love the taggy...super cute. I have never thought of those till I came on this board.



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



That is so sweet she did the donations. Must have really made an impact on her.


----------



## disney123abc

Hi!


----------



## disney123abc

2


----------



## disney123abc

3


----------



## disney123abc

4


----------



## disney123abc

5


----------



## disney123abc

6


----------



## disney123abc

7


----------



## disney123abc

8


----------



## disney123abc

9


----------



## disney123abc

10...


----------



## cogero

Went to Ms and bought the shirts I was missing along with a couple pieces of felt want to try my hand at HeatherSue's clippies


----------



## SarahJN

Thanks for the compliments on the skirt and dress!  Andrea - Sometimes the girls look different, sometimes not.  Their ballet teacher was having trouble telling Allie and Em apart last week.

I finished one (of many) Halloween skirts last night.  I'll have to post pictures later.



VBAndrea said:


> .



I love that little tote bag - adorable outfits!



InkspressYourself said:


>



LOVE all of these.  Adorable!



Fruto76 said:


> back



I  all of these ruffles.



ireland_nicole said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back



Beautiful Insa.  I love the fabric combos.



Stephres said:


>



Cute outfit!


----------



## Fruto76

1308Miles said:


> A drive-by quick QUESTION:
> 
> Has anyone ever recreated Alice in Wonderland's white apron/pinafore? I have the blue Precious dress created for our trip in six scared1 days but can not find a good pattern for the pinafore. Can someone steer me in the right direction? If need be, I'll just use the 'half apron' pattern that came with the Precious dress but ideally I'd like a full apron for a truer AIW look.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance...I promise to be back to comment on all the cool creations I've seen of late.



Could you frankenpattern the Simply Sweet bodice onto the half apron? That might work???


----------



## mom2rtk

NICOLE: I LOVE the princess skirt set!



1308Miles said:


> A drive-by quick QUESTION:
> 
> Has anyone ever recreated Alice in Wonderland's white apron/pinafore? I have the blue Precious dress created for our trip in six scared1 days but can not find a good pattern for the pinafore. Can someone steer me in the right direction? If need be, I'll just use the 'half apron' pattern that came with the Precious dress but ideally I'd like a full apron for a truer AIW look.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance...I promise to be back to comment on all the cool creations I've seen of late.



McCalls 4567. I think it's OOP, but you can find it on ebay. 



teresajoy said:


> I was on Etsy the other day, and the girls walked by as I was looking at your shop. They sat at the computer for at least a half hour oohing and ahhhiing over all your creations!



Awww.... thanks Teresa!


----------



## 1308Miles

Fruto76 said:


> Could you frankenpattern the Simply Sweet bodice onto the half apron? That might work???



Genius!  The SS halter bodice/strap would be perfect. Thank you SO much for the idea. Off to work on it now.

Be back later!


----------



## Stephres

tricia said:


> aw, ever sweet of her.  Have you ever been to rainbows end quilt shop in Dunedin?  Think I will be driving there to check it out when I am in Madeira Beach in November.



Ha ha, I have spent lots of money of there. The last time I was there was in December and I bought fabric to make aprons for gifts.











I try to stay away because I spend way too much when I am there. It is huge!



billwendy said:


> Steph - Megan!!!! Hi Ladies!! I so remember that birthday - so COOL!! My Hannah loves dolphins too - she turned 5 this summer! Her poses remind me of Megan - I think its the piggie tales!! Im hoping I get to take her to see it!



Hi Wendy! I don't get much time sewing so I don't post but I try to keep up reading at least. Megan won't let me put her hair up in piggies any more. 

Thanks for the compliments on Megan's birthday outfit. You can visit Winter at the Clearwater Marine Aquarium. I heard it has been packed there since the movie was released. You can also see sea turtles, otters and other dolphins that were rescued. Besides Winter, Megan's favorite is one who was separated from his mother and got a really bad sunburn. He's happy at the aquarium now!


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> Ha ha, I have spent lots of money of there. The last time I was there was in December and I bought fabric to make aprons for gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now!



Huge is good.  Sounds like it will be worth the trip.  Any other shops worth seeing in the area?

Sounds like the aquarium might be fun too.


----------



## hivemama

mphalens said:


> http://www.thetraintocrazy.com/2011/09/handmade-dress-up-diy-tinkerbell-costume-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.prudentbaby.com/2010/10/diy-tinkerbell-fairy-costume.html
> 
> I think the second one could easily be done with a simply sweet . . . but I hope those two help!!!  Gotta love Pinterest!!!





PurpleEars said:


> Could you frankenpattern a Simply Sweet bodice with a Scallopini Twirl? If not, I think Simplicity has a Tink/fairies pattern that you could use.





teresajoy said:


> Here's the Tink I made a few years ago. It was a comercial pattern:





ireland_nicole said:


> .





ireland_nicole said:


> My take on Tink was Carla's twirl scallopini- it could be done with a leafier looking panel and a frankenpatterned simply sweet I think to make a cute tink...



This is ALWAYS the best place for inspiration! Thanks for the pics/ideas on the Tink dress. I think it will be a combo of a bunch of your suggestions!

Nicole - My girls saw your outfit and started begging for one. It's beautiful! I told them I couldn't make one for them till daddy bought me an embroidery machine.  Hoping they'll be able to convince him it's a NEED, not just a fun toy Great job on the skirt!


----------



## GrammytoMany

mommyof2princesses - 

Great job on the AG dress!  The triplets aren't into AG dolls yet but two of my other granddaughters are. They would love this!

(My daughter says that I need to get my post count to 10 to post pictures.)


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> My week:
> Finish BG
> I need two dresses for dd though only one is a hot priority -- we are going to see Jack Hanna at the Aquarium on Sunday ~ dd can just wear her Nemo dress for that b/c I don't think I'll have time for a cute animal set.
> 
> Then later that week we are going to see The Fab Faux and I know one of our Joanne's has Beatles fabric so much get her a dress for that.
> 
> Then it's on to Halloween sets and costumes (which I wanted to start Oct 1!).



Sounds like you have a busy week coming up like usual Andrea. I hope you can avoid getting sick!



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



I am impressed that Megan asked for donations instead of birthday gifts! You are raising her to be a loving, caring person!



NiniMorris said:


> Before I jump into the mini trip report, I want to say something about my Facebook post from yesterday.   As we were getting up yesterday morning, we heard the sad news that one of my husband's co-workers and great friend, died in a motorcycle accident.  His wife is in serious condition and not sure if she is going to make it.  They have one young daughter together.  My husband is putting on a good face, but we can tell how much this is bothering him.  We will probably miss the funeral (the second funeral while we are gone) It is weighing heavy on him...
> 
> We went to church services first thing yesterday morning, and then changed and headed to Epcot.  Coral Reef did NOT disappoint!  Food was excellent, and even though DS did not get a cupcake, he was too full when it was offered...  (and to those that know him...know how very scary THAT is!) And I was so full, I never ate dinner!
> 
> While it is very hot, even for us southerners, the low clouds and occasional breeze was wonderful.  We got to ride each and every ride DS wanted to and then left the park at about 7 to visit the Arcade.  The only downside to the arcade was that every game required 100 credits.  Really hard to explain to a child with no concept of numbers the idea that he could only play one game with the token that came with the Magic Your Way voucher...LOL...I mean he know a HUNDRED is a lot.  That is how much money he gave away!
> 
> We have had so many compliments and comments on our shirts.  Unbelievable!  And, hubby who is super critical of all my creations, has been my #1 fan.  I think I need to put him on the payroll for my marketing!
> 
> 
> Today is a relaxing day (yeah...RIGHT!) being spent by the pool, Downtown Disney, checking in two parties ( one here at POFQ and the other at CBR) followed by dinner with Chef Mickey and gang!  And oh yeah...I have to figure out how to stretch an ADR for 8 people to 10 people!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your DH's friend and co-worker's accident. I hope she will be able to pull through. I can't imagine how difficult it is for the family right now!

Glad to hear that your DH is on board with your outfits. In some ways it is kind of funny, because my DH is the one who usually gets Disney-related sewing inspirations! He will wear embroidered polo's but that's about it.

I am happy to hear that Coral Reef worked out better for you. It is one of my favourite restaurants (with the provision that we get the last reservation of the evening). That place can get very noisy and my (human) ears really struggle with that (I think the mouse ears are fine with the noise though).


I am hoping I will get around to doing some sewing later this week. Last week was a total write-off with my in-law's in town. We get along very well but it was tiring to work during the day and then coming home and spending the evening with them. They are here for a couple more days so we'll see how this goes. Long story short - they are moving to our city so I was helping them with second opinions on houses, etc. in the evenings. It looks like they will get the house that suits them the best (pending home inspection), so it is worth the extra effort in the last week or so!


----------



## Stephres

tricia said:


> Huge is good.  Sounds like it will be worth the trip.  Any other shops worth seeing in the area?
> 
> Sounds like the aquarium might be fun too.



There might be some other places in Tampa. I know my mom was checking out a place that had hand dyed silk ribbon the last time she was here but I can't remember if she found it or not. For fabric I haven't found a place better.


----------



## miprender

Well my MIL has been moved to rehab and has actually taken a few steps so she is heading on the road to recovery. I had to tell my boss today that I will need to be flexible on one of my days as I scrounge around for a sitter. Luckily my mom said she will take both days but I don't want to feel like I am taking advantage of her.




Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!



 I hope they can find something to help you with the dizziness.



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miprender- still praying MIL is recovering well



Thank you!  Love the audrey skirt. I love all the shades of pink.



Colleen27 said:


> My final Project Runway attempt was an epic fail. Fabric issues leading to design issues, and just when I had it all figured out I ended up too sick to actually put the darned thing together. I have two adorable prototypes to show for it, though, and I will eventually put the final version together in both girls' sizes for Christmas dresses.
> 
> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Those came out great. I actually just purchases the spiral skirt but not sure when I am going to get to it. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!



I saw the pics on FB. Your daughter looked like she was having so much fun at the AG store.



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



WOW I just love everything about this. The colors are so pretty and I love all the princesses on it.



ireland_nicole said:


> My take on Tink was Carla's twirl scallopini- it could be done with a leafier looking panel and a frankenpatterned simply sweet I think to make a cute tink...



That is too cute too!



cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM


Great job on the taggy blanket. And I love the Agent P shirt. 



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Love the bday outfit and what a cute story. My dd loves dolphins too. I wish we lived closer because we definately would be taking a trip to see him.



NiniMorris said:


> Before I jump into the mini trip report, I want to say something about my Facebook post from yesterday.   As we were getting up yesterday morning, we heard the sad news that one of my husband's co-workers and great friend, died in a motorcycle accident.  His wife is in serious condition and not sure if she is going to make it.  They have one young daughter together.  My husband is putting on a good face, but we can tell how much this is bothering him.  We will probably miss the funeral (the second funeral while we are gone) It is weighing heavy on him...
> 
> Nini



 So sorry to hear about DH's coworker.

I hope you have a great time at Chef Mickeys.


----------



## ivey_family

Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!

I have the last few outfits to share.

Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:





Epcot outfits
This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.





Close-up of embroidery  (I do not recommend this design!)





Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)






Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)





Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)





Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!

Regards,
C.


----------



## squirrel

ivey family, I will keep an eye out for you and your family!  Will you have any LGMH with you?

We leave tomorrow, but are spending the night in Seattle and flying out on Wednesday morning.  Our first park day is on Thursday.

Oh and that Mickey with the balloons is so cute.


----------



## VBAndrea

Good morning Ladies,

I can't even go back and quote everything b/c I can't remember where I left off.  I'm very sick and drugged right now.

Megan was so sweet to want donations for Winter instead of birthday presents.  And I adore her birthday outfit -- and really cute apron pics too!  We have a huge quilt store in the next city over and I spend way too much $$ in there -- I'm glad it's not too close to my house!

Michellle, glad your MIL is taking a step in the right direction.

Carrie, I  your outfits -- especially the Steamboat Willie.

Must get the kids ready for school and I have to finish my BG today -- wish me luck as I am a slow sewer and being sick will do me no favors.  I'm almost done with my major contribution though and then have something much simpler to add to the package.

Excuse any typos -- I wrote "know" instead of "no" and "also" instead of "almost" but I had to take an excedrin pm so I could sleep last night.  I'm sure there are typos I haven't caught.


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of embroidery  (I do not recommend this design!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Love your outfits.

Andrea feel better.

Today I must finish a Big Give, work on a birthday present and exercise all on top of working and appointments wish me luck.


----------



## NiniMorris

Short drive by post....we leave in 45 minutes and I haven't gotten the kiddoes up yet, much less dressed!

Our relaxing day rained the second half...and that helped to make it very relaxing.  We managed to spend an hour at the pool  in the morning, get everyone checked in and lunch at Earl of Sandwich (and most importantly my DS got his birthday present of Cars Legos!) before it started raining.  I loved the boat ride to DTD.  No worrying about a place to park...wonderful.  We got the last ride back to POFQ before the lightning started and they shut down the boat.  (my son and his family got stuck taking a bus back...took them over an hour!!!)  Of course, walking in the rain was kind of nice...

We were very fortunate to get all the gang into Chef Mickey's. We had been trying all week to get them added with no luck.  When we got to the desk, they told us it was no problem.

I am not sure if it is the fact that we have been doing so much dining in the past few years that I have gotten jaded...or if the dining places have gotten worse...or maybe it is just that we are getting unlucky with our servers.  Chef Mickey's was not what I remembered it. We had to ask our server to bring us more drink, to remove our plates...and we are still waiting on him to get the chef to talk to our vegetarian!  That is ok...he made his $65 in tips from our table!

The characters get a mixed review...Mickey and Minnie were hilarious, while Donald was just going through the motions.  Pluto was our favorite.  He managed to embarrass the 16 year old in our trip!  We took a video to send to her boyfriend...

Today is Magic Kingdom and Biergarten for dinner in Epcot.  Looks like the rain will stay away most of the day, so we should actually get to see some fireworks tonight at Epcot!

(seeing a few more customs yesterday...and our Chef Mickey shirts were the hit of Chef Mickey's...all the handlers loved them!)

Nini


----------



## babynala

Bummer.  I lost all my quotes because I had to delete my cookies/cache because I was having trouble with some websites loading.  There have been so many cute things posted.  I've been trying to keep up with you guys!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!


Hope you had fun at the AG store.  This dress came out really nice.  



ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.


 Nicole - this looks gorgeous.  I absolutely love this picture of your DD.



cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM


Cute taggie - love the idea of the fleece and cotton sides.  Agent P looks great.  



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!


How exciting, I didn't realize that you could visit the dolphin in that story.  Your DD looks so adorable in her pigtails and dolphin outfit.  

Nini - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's friend and his wife.  
I've been enjoying your mini-trip report with LIVE updates from the World.  Glad everyone is all checked in and I hope your DS gets lots of cupcakes!  A trip to the Lego store is an awesome b-day present.  I hope the rain keeps its distance on the rest of your trip.  



miprender said:


> Well my MIL has been moved to rehab and has actually taken a few steps so she is heading on the road to recovery. I had to tell my boss today that I will need to be flexible on one of my days as I scrounge around for a sitter. Luckily my mom said she will take both days but I don't want to feel like I am taking advantage of her.


Glad to hear your MIL is doing better.  I hope she continues to have a speedy recovery.  Make sure you don't run yourself too ragged.  



ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


 Have a great trip.  Everything looks great.  LOVE the Steamboat Willie set - your shirt is awesome and your DDs outfit is so cute.  You guys will be the hit of Main Street.



squirrel said:


> ivey family, I will keep an eye out for you and your family!  Will you have any LGMH with you?
> 
> We leave tomorrow, but are spending the night in Seattle and flying out on Wednesday morning.  Our first park day is on Thursday.
> 
> Oh and that Mickey with the balloons is so cute.


Have fun on your trip!!!!  


Piper - I hope the doctors can give you some information that will help you cope with your systems or make them go away.


----------



## DMGeurts

HI everyone!  Sorry, I've been severely slacking over here.  We were at the lake this last weekend, so I couldn't multi-quote on my phone.  

I only went back about 5 pages - so I am very sorry if I missed anyone.

I also want to thank everyone for the nice comments on the AG outfit I made for Megan - I was just so happy that she liked it.  She said she wanted something simple - and simple isn't always the easiest for me to do.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Got behind a day or two!  Will have to catch up later, have a bunch of dishes waiting to be washed, and a dress for a doll to make for tomorrow!  Today was Sara Beth's 8th birthday!  So, we are going to AG place tomorrow and here is the dress I made for her trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have pics tomorrow of her in it!  And I am making a similar one for her doll.  Probably will not have all the embroidery on it!



I just love how this turned out.  I hope Sara Beth had a wonderful 8th birthday!



ireland_nicole said:


> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I really love how this turned out.  I really have the itch to do an Insa in the near future, I had seen another one where someone added ruffles to the back, and I loved how it turned out - but yours is magnificant - I just love all the colors in the ruffles and how put together it looks.  Great job!



ireland_nicole said:


> My take on Tink was Carla's twirl scallopini- it could be done with a leafier looking panel and a frankenpatterned simply sweet I think to make a cute tink...



This is adorable!



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



This turned out really awesome!



Colleen27 said:


> .



These are amazing...  I have yet to try a spiral skirt - and I love how these turned out!



cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM



Love the blanket - so cute!  And the Agent P shirt - the colors are perfect!



Stephres said:


> She got to pet Winter!



What a great idea for a birthday party, and her outfit is just perfect!



ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love everything!  I really like the epcot balloon applique - but everyone has such trouble with it - such a shame, because it is just perfect.

I hope you have a wonderful trip, and I can't wait to see pics when you get back!



NiniMorris said:


> Short drive by post....we leave in 45 minutes and I haven't gotten the kiddoes up yet, much less dressed!
> 
> Our relaxing day rained the second half...and that helped to make it very relaxing.  We managed to spend an hour at the pool  in the morning, get everyone checked in and lunch at Earl of Sandwich (and most importantly my DS got his birthday present of Cars Legos!) before it started raining.  I loved the boat ride to DTD.  No worrying about a place to park...wonderful.  We got the last ride back to POFQ before the lightning started and they shut down the boat.  (my son and his family got stuck taking a bus back...took them over an hour!!!)  Of course, walking in the rain was kind of nice...
> 
> We were very fortunate to get all the gang into Chef Mickey's. We had been trying all week to get them added with no luck.  When we got to the desk, they told us it was no problem.
> 
> I am not sure if it is the fact that we have been doing so much dining in the past few years that I have gotten jaded...or if the dining places have gotten worse...or maybe it is just that we are getting unlucky with our servers.  Chef Mickey's was not what I remembered it. We had to ask our server to bring us more drink, to remove our plates...and we are still waiting on him to get the chef to talk to our vegetarian!  That is ok...he made his $65 in tips from our table!
> 
> The characters get a mixed review...Mickey and Minnie were hilarious, while Donald was just going through the motions.  Pluto was our favorite.  He managed to embarrass the 16 year old in our trip!  We took a video to send to her boyfriend...
> 
> Today is Magic Kingdom and Biergarten for dinner in Epcot.  Looks like the rain will stay away most of the day, so we should actually get to see some fireworks tonight at Epcot!
> 
> (seeing a few more customs yesterday...and our Chef Mickey shirts were the hit of Chef Mickey's...all the handlers loved them!)
> 
> Nini



Nini- I am so sorry about all the losses you are experiencing while you are away.  Many prayers for peace for everyone coming your way.

I am really loving your mini TR - I hope you can continue to do it.  

Andrea...  I am so sorry you aren't feeling well - I hope you feel better soon. 

D~


----------



## RMAMom

Goodmorning all, just popping in to say have a great day! On my way to work, looking forward to coming home to sew. I haven't sewn anything since before our trip so I feel the need to make something. I had fabric arrive from fabric.com yesterday and I managed to get it washed last night so I'm all set. Of course it does make going to work a lot harder!


----------



## ivey_family

squirrel said:


> ivey family, I will keep an eye out for you and your family!  Will you have any LGMH with you?
> 
> We leave tomorrow, but are spending the night in Seattle and flying out on Wednesday morning.  Our first park day is on Thursday.
> 
> Oh and that Mickey with the balloons is so cute.



Ok,  I had no clue what LGMH is.  . According to google it is net speak for "love gives me hope".  After a Dis boards search, I now get it.  I will see if I can squeeze in a stop at Home Depot this morning.  . We're not heading to the airport until about 12:30.

For anyone in the parks, our schedule is as follows:
Wed- MK
Thurs- Epcot
Fri- DHS
Sat- MK
Sun- DHS/Epcot
Mon- AK/MK(emh)
Tues- Epcot or DHS/MK

Until next week,
C.


----------



## cogero

Carrie have a fabulous trip.

So this morning I have hooped a shirt, cut out a skirt and taken dinner out. I am debating starting a pre-trip report for our December trip just not sure yet.

Maybe will decide today. Heading to work in a few minutes wishing I could stay home and sew but it is okay I will make it all work today.


----------



## tricia

Carrie, love everything, and the Steamboat Willie matching outfits are TDF. 

Someone asked me about the Manhattan last week and I kept forgetting to post the modelled Pic.  Here it is:


----------



## squirrel

ivey_family said:


> Ok,  I had no clue what LGMH is.  . According to google it is net speak for "love gives me hope".  After a Dis boards search, I now get it.  I will see if I can squeeze in a stop at Home Depot this morning.  . We're not heading to the airport until about 12:30.
> 
> For anyone in the parks, our schedule is as follows:
> Wed- MK
> Thurs- Epcot
> Fri- DHS
> Sat- MK
> Sun- DHS/Epcot
> Mon- AK/MK(emh)
> Tues- Epcot or DHS/MK
> 
> Until next week,
> C.



We will be at MK for EMH on Mon. and Epcot on Tues.


----------



## cogero

QUESTION

Has anyone seen an applique design for the Arkansas Razorbacks?

 I am making a gift for my cousins daughter and they are huge RAzorback fans and I want to do a matching skirt. I bought material from MaryJos when I was in Charlotte in May and I cut out the skirt this morning.

Thanks


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of embroidery  (I do not recommend this design!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Loving all the outfits. Where did you purchase the Mickey with balloons? Sorry that it did not come out great but from the pictures it looks amazing.

I also cased Amie's Steamboat Willie dress for DD. I too had fallen in love with it and yours came out great also.



VBAndrea said:


> Must get the kids ready for school and I have to finish my BG today -- wish me luck as I am a slow sewer and being sick will do me no favors.  I'm almost done with my major contribution though and then have something much simpler to add to the package.
> 
> Excuse any typos -- I wrote "know" instead of "no" and "also" instead of "almost" but I had to take an excedrin pm so I could sleep last night.  I'm sure there are typos I haven't caught.



Hope you are feeling better and get some rest.



tricia said:


> Someone asked me about the Manhattan last week and I kept forgetting to post the modelled Pic.  Here it is:



That is so pretty both the dress and the model.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)





I love everything.  I especially love the mother daughter matching set.  What pattern did you use for the mom's shirt.  I LOVE it.  It looks very comfortable and not to complicated.  I would like to try this one for me.


----------



## froggy33

NiniMorris said:


> We were very fortunate to get all the gang into Chef Mickey's. We had been trying all week to get them added with no luck.  When we got to the desk, they told us it was no problem.
> 
> I am not sure if it is the fact that we have been doing so much dining in the past few years that I have gotten jaded...or if the dining places have gotten worse...or maybe it is just that we are getting unlucky with our servers.  Chef Mickey's was not what I remembered it. We had to ask our server to bring us more drink, to remove our plates...and we are still waiting on him to get the chef to talk to our vegetarian!  That is ok...he made his $65 in tips from our table!
> 
> Nini



Hope you're having a great day!  

How many "extra" people did you add to Chef Mickey's.  We had two people join our group about 3 weeks before our trip, and we couldn't get them added to Chef Mickey's or O'hana...so we just got them reservations at the same time at other restaurants in those hotels.  But if we can get them seated with us, we'll try it!


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> I can't even go back and quote everything b/c I can't remember where I left off.  I'm very sick and drugged right now.
> 
> Megan was so sweet to want donations for Winter instead of birthday presents.  And I adore her birthday outfit -- and really cute apron pics too!  We have a huge quilt store in the next city over and I spend way too much $$ in there -- I'm glad it's not too close to my house!
> 
> Michellle, glad your MIL is taking a step in the right direction.
> 
> Carrie, I  your outfits -- especially the Steamboat Willie.
> 
> Must get the kids ready for school and I have to finish my BG today -- wish me luck as I am a slow sewer and being sick will do me no favors.  I'm almost done with my major contribution though and then have something much simpler to add to the package.
> 
> Excuse any typos -- I wrote "know" instead of "no" and "also" instead of "almost" but I had to take an excedrin pm so I could sleep last night.  I'm sure there are typos I haven't caught.



Oh Andrea - I hope you feel better really soon!!!

LOVE the Mickey and Balloons!! Where did you find that!!????

Nini - have FUN today!!!


----------



## sheridee32

cogero said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Has anyone seen an applique design for the Arkansas Razorbacks?
> 
> I am making a gift for my cousins daughter and they are huge RAzorback fans and I want to do a matching skirt. I bought material from MaryJos when I was in Charlotte in May and I cut out the skirt this morning.
> 
> Thanks



I think stich on time has one


----------



## cogero

sheridee32 said:


> I think stich on time has one



Thank you she had a bunch so that will make life easier.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Does anyone have a Janome, Memory Craft 4800?  DH surprised me with it about 10 years ago after my 30 year old Kenmore stopped working.  Okay to the question....what type of stitch would you use to attach a Mickey Mouse head onto a t-shirt?  I tried a satin stitch before and it didn't seem tight enough so maybe I'm not using the right width or length combo?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Sheila


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Ok,  I had no clue what LGMH is.  . According to google it is net speak for "love gives me hope".  After a Dis boards search, I now get it.  I will see if I can squeeze in a stop at Home Depot this morning.  . We're not heading to the airport until about 12:30.
> 
> For anyone in the parks, our schedule is as follows:
> Wed- MK
> Thurs- Epcot
> Fri- DHS
> Sat- MK
> Sun- DHS/Epcot
> Mon- AK/MK(emh)
> Tues- Epcot or DHS/MK
> 
> Until next week,
> C.


You all are talking a different language, but I too can search and finally figured it out!



tricia said:


> Carrie, love everything, and the Steamboat Willie matching outfits are TDF.
> 
> Someone asked me about the Manhattan last week and I kept forgetting to post the modelled Pic.  Here it is:


I asked to see it modeled   It looks great on.  I think my dd would look really nice in this but right now making a Manhattan is the last thing I want to do.  I finished my BG, need more medicine and a cat peed on the couch -- we had the cat with kidney problems put down so I am irate right now that this has happened.  Off to get the steam cleaner and sports wash.



GrammytoMany said:


> Does anyone have a Janome, Memory Craft 4800?  DH surprised me with it about 10 years ago after my 30 year old Kenmore stopped working.  Okay to the question....what type of stitch would you use to attach a Mickey Mouse head onto a t-shirt?  I tried a satin stitch before and it didn't seem tight enough so maybe I'm not using the right width or length combo?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
> 
> Sheila


I don't have that machine but for my machine I need to set the stitch length to the tightest possible to get my satin stitches close enough together.  I vary the width depending on what I am doing.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

SarahJN said:


> So I made this skirt b/c I had some extra Tink fabric.  The jeans were size 24 months but still fit in the waist so I cut the legs off.  Super easy project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22a by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept22b by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 2 Rapunzels and a Strawberry Shortcake (made by Grammy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug28d by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Love the skirt!  Sara Beth has a ton of old jeans that don't fit...this would be perfect! And all three girls are so cute!



VBAndrea said:


> This is a BG I sent to Katelyn and family.  Mom loves Mulan and Katelyn had Mulan on her favorites list as well.  I made the Mulan t's for mom and Katleyn and dad got Mushu.  I just did a dec skirt (Katelyn is 10 y/o) and a coordinating tote.
> 
> I don't why my fabrics look all wrinkled on the appliques -- they really look normal in person.  The obi on the kimono is a blue as in the movie though it kind of looks purple in the photos, and the purple fabric for the deco is sparkly which doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> And a huge thanks to HEATHERSUE for sending me the designs -- I requested Mulan and Mushu and she sent Little Dog as well (which I didn't even know she had the design for).  She's the greatest!!!!!!



These are great!  Love the little dog too!



miprender said:


> Just popping in. I was just wondering if everyone could say a prayer for my mother in law. She had a stroke yesterday and not sure how much damage has been done.



Praying.  Any updates?



VBAndrea said:


> Contrary to popular belief, HeatherSue does NOT have an applique design of Mickey standing on his head.
> 
> Me <----------- who just ripped out 135 inches of stitches.



Are you sure?  You know they make upside down fabric that is perfect for kids to look at while wearing. 



InkspressYourself said:


> I have so much catching up to do.  We were at WDW from Sept 10th through the 17th.  We stayed at All Star Movies and I loved it there.  I'd like to stay at every hotel at least once!
> 
> I didn't see very many customs and whenever I did and wanted to approach the mom, it always looked like a bad time (either their child or mine seemed unhappy at the time.)
> 
> My dd wore her animal kingdom pettiskirt twice because she like it the best and flat our refused to wear her rapunzel.  It wasn't a big deal to me, but I think it made my dh mad.  She told me what she didn't like about her rapunzel so I told her I'd change it when we got home.  She turned 6 on the 16th and we went to the Halloween party.  She wore her Belle dress that entire day and really liked it.  The cast members and Belle liked it too.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to repair the Belle dress a little.  She stepped on the hem several times and ripped out part of the gathering.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Thanks for sharing!  Love all the outfits and pictures.  The one with Belle is my favorite!



dianemom2 said:


> This is my second jellyroll skirt.  I have another idea for a third jellyroll skirt with the leftover pieces from this skirt.  I only had to use half of the jellyroll for this skirt because it didn't have much gathering so it didn't use that much fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was sewing the skirt my younger daughter said that it looked like a box of crayons with all the colors.  Then I remembered that I had the crayon alphabet from Planet Applique and here is the results.



How cute! The crayon name is perfect for that skirt!



mommy2mrb said:


> just want to share a special something D~ made for Megan....I had asked for a simple t-shirt with a mickey head on it and D~ added her special pixie dust of course and sent this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an adorable shirt, skirt and hair bow!
> 
> thanks D~ Megan LOVES IT!!!



That was so nice!  And it is so cute!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!  I've NEVER done that....(ok maybe a few hundred times!)
> 
> So, yesterday was Animal Kingdom day.  We managed to get in all the kids favorites and a few extras as well.  Somehow the heat made us a bit more tired than normal, so we left around 2:30... took a short shopping trip (hubby forgot his swim trunks) and came back tot he room where DD and I took a nice stroll around the grounds and Dad and DS stayed int eh room and...wrestled!
> 
> Dinner last night was at 1900 Park Fare.  Got to meet Kristen for a couple of minutes...she and her family (gorgeous) were leaving as we arrived.
> 
> I had heard so many good things about 1900 Park Fare ...it left me a bit flat.  The buffet line is set up a bit weird, two lines that meet in the middle with different foods in each.  Food was only so so for us, and the extreme loudness made it really hard on Mr D.  The server, even after being reminded REPEATEDLY about Mr D's birthday brought a cupcake to the woman sitting next to us (her birthday as well) but totally forgot him.  Of course, all the characters wished him Happy Birthday...but he was very disappointed.
> 
> Came back to the room watching an extreme lightning show!  It was beautiful!  (however, kinda strange these people in FL...I would NEVER stay in the pool while all the lightning and thunder going on around us.  The pool was JAMMED FULL!
> 
> 
> Nini



Dh didn't care for 1900 either.  We didn't get as much attention from the characters and the place was so crowded.  I enjoyed myself though!  We went there for dinner and breakfast.  We had to remind the our waiter twice that the prince missed us and we needed to go.  That is all Sara Beth wanted anyway! Hope you had better luck at Coral Reef.



miprender said:


> Thanks everyone for the prayers. They do believe she will be able to walk again. But some of her behavior is a little wonky even though her family seems not want to admit it. She ate a whole bag of hershey kisses and then was begging for more like a drug addict. They actually had to give her an insulin shot. And her speech is still slurred.
> 
> Our house is command central so all week we have had people coming and going. I miss my alone time with just my family. But my kids are getting to see their cousin and having so much fun.
> 
> 
> up2


Glad to hear there is some improvement. I guess she really had a craving for sugar.  Keep us updated.  Still praying for a full recovery.



Piper said:


> I realize that I rarely post, but I want to tell you how much I enjoy reading and seeing your creations.  The sense of humor and wit does a lot to pick me up!
> 
> Many of you know that I have been struggling with health issues.  Because of dizziness, I still can't sew right now (and is why T-beri now has a new to her car,) but am hopeful that my new doctor will get to the bottom of WHY it and other things are happening.  She has already discovered that one of the meds the other dr. had me on was causing my coughing (I've got ribs of steel, ladies.)
> 
> I have 3 appointments next week and at least one the week after with different specialists.  I can live with pain (I have since I was 12 years old.)  I am asking you to pray that they are able to stop the dizziness, nausea and falling.  I am so lucky that I haven't broken anything other than a couple of toes!



Always in my thoughts and prayers. It took a while for the Dr's to get my mil medication right.  I hope she continues to help you get better.



Fruto76 said:


> This is an outfit I did for a BG, it's a CASE form Ellen, I believe (in the photobucket account). It was my first time doing the audrey skirt. Aside from cutting my finger, it was fairly simple and quick, and I got to do rolled hems on my serger for the first time, too. I hope to make some more of these skirts, but my dd doesn't like the ruffles just in the back. She wants them all the way around.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love this! The colors are so awesome in it!



Colleen27 said:


> My first spiral skirt out of another of those decades-unfinished projects that make me feel better about my lack of focus. These fabrics were supposed to be a duvet cover for my bed... when I was about 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I couldn't figure out a top I liked to go with the skirt once my theme changed (after a week of chasing Nemo fabrics and finally realizing that the one I ordered online wasn't going to get here in time). So I adapted the same tute/pattern into a dress. This one is made from the Cinderella simply sweet I made DD10 for our last trip. She ruined it with the Sharpie from her autograph book so I threw it in the scrap fabric bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up happy with the way both came out, so instead of being practice pieces destined for the dress-up box DD has two new twirly pretty things, and I know exactly what I need to do to make her Christmas dress.



Love how you adapted the skirt to a dress!  It is so cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



This is absolutely beautiful!  I am totally casing the idea with the insa.  Sara Beth will be getting some insas for our next trip....just need to start planning!



ireland_nicole said:


> My take on Tink was Carla's twirl scallopini- it could be done with a leafier looking panel and a frankenpatterned simply sweet I think to make a cute tink...



This is really cute! And a great idea!



teresajoy said:


> I love the dress!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures of Sara Beth in it!!
> 
> By the way, I saw Sara Beth at our fair the other day. She walked right by me. Long hair, cute little glasses. I didn't see you though!



Thanks!  How did she get all the way out there?  I am always telling her to take me with her when she leaves the state!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Think I am finally caught up!  Hope I didn't miss anyone!



cogero said:


> okay I did a little sewing today. I made a taggy blanket to go with the gift card for my DH's partner. They had a little girl after years of tryin
> 
> Fleece side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an agent P shirt I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another shirt started that I want to finish before work in the AM



Love the taggy blanket. I am sure the couple loved it!  And I love your perry shirt!  We are P&P fanatics in the house and I plan to make outfits for our jan/feb trip!



Stephres said:


> My daughter totally agrees with you. We are so lucky to live near Winter and my daughter's class took a field trip there. She fell in love with her so we had her 7th birthday there. This is the outfit I made for her party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to pet Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't see it yet but Megan can tell from the commercials that it the story has been altered and she is not happy about it! I don't know why they do that when the story is compelling as it is. I mean the story made a six year old have her birthday with Winter and ask for donations in lieu of presents so it must be pretty good! Anyway, if anyone ever veers over to Clearwater from Disney Megan would love to take you to show you her friend!



She looks so little here!  And that was so nice of her to take donations instead of gifts.  What a great heart Megan has!




chellewashere said:


> Awesome birthday present. The dress is so cute. My DD wants one, but I think she is going to wait till next year to get that. She isnt really good yet at taking care of her dolls.
> .



Sara Beth received a bitty twin first when she was about 3 or 4 from her aunt.  I didn't even know what it was!  She did really good with it but didn't play with it much.  Then for Christmas 2 years ago she got Kirsten and has played with both dolls more.  This is the first year we really noticed her playing with her dolls.  She got Kanani on Monday.



GrammytoMany said:


> mommyof2princesses -
> 
> Great job on the AG dress!  The triplets aren't into AG dolls yet but two of my other granddaughters are. They would love this!
> 
> (My daughter says that I need to get my post count to 10 to post pictures.)



Well get posting!  HA!  Thank you. I had fun making the dress.. Was my first outfit with embroidering and applique that I made!  Usually mom helps, but she gifted me her machine!



ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of embroidery  (I do not recommend this design!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Everything came out great!  The design looks good to me.  Where did you get it from?  Love the mommy daughter outfits!



tricia said:


> Carrie, love everything, and the Steamboat Willie matching outfits are TDF.
> 
> Someone asked me about the Manhattan last week and I kept forgetting to post the modelled Pic.  Here it is:



What a beautiful dress and model!


----------



## chellewashere

Stephres said:


> Ha ha, I have spent lots of money of there. The last time I was there was in December and I bought fabric to make aprons for gifts.



Love the Suess. Awesome figured out what to make my DD for Christmas. She is always stealing the ONE apron I own so this is terrific never thought to make her own!!



ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of embroidery  (I do not recommend this design!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Hope you have a great time on your trip!! The mom/daughter outfit is just so fantastic. That is going to get so many compliments and attention while you are there!!



tricia said:


> Carrie, love everything, and the Steamboat Willie matching outfits are TDF.
> 
> Someone asked me about the Manhattan last week and I kept forgetting to post the modelled Pic.  Here it is:



So beautiful. Im so afraid to sew with pretty fabric  She looks so great in it and I love the bolero.


----------



## chellewashere

mommyof2princesses that is the doll she wants. She loves the long hair on her and the Hawaiian outfits. I bought her one of the Disney dolls while we were there this summer and so far it is still just sitting in a chair. Hopefully she will start to play with it more. I cant/wont play Barbies with her (shes too picky ) but I really want to start playing dolls cause I  them


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> Well my MIL has been moved to rehab and has actually taken a few steps so she is heading on the road to recovery. I had to tell my boss today that I will need to be flexible on one of my days as I scrounge around for a sitter. Luckily my mom said she will take both days but I don't want to feel like I am taking advantage of her.



Glad to hear that your MIL is starting her recovery journey. Please make sure you get enough support for yourself as well. I will continue to pray for your family and your MIL during this challenging time.



ivey_family said:


> Well, my packing is almost done, the house is clean enough, and we leave tomorrow!  Yay!
> 
> I have the last few outfits to share.
> 
> Shirts for my in-laws who will be with us the first 3 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits
> This is the design that I was most disappointed with.  And, I did the Minnie version for me, but HATED how it turned out, so I did the red polo instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts I made for DH and I for Peter Pan day.  Mine matches my skirt, and his is a line from a Captain Bogg & Salty song.  (If you like Sharkey & Bones from Jake and the Neverland Pirates, you've got to hear CB&S!!  It's their other band.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a Mother/Daughter set.  We're wearing these the first day at MK while the boys and Daddy(??) wear Cars outfits.  This shirt is inspired by a dress by Gorgeous Girls Boutique that got me interested in customs in the first place.  Also, the music notes fabric is based on my Steamboat Willie Hallmark ornament.  Every time we turn our Christmas tree on, we hear .  (You know the tune!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of DD's pinafore  (Can you spot the Hidden Mickey?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the inspiration and fun along the way!  I love this group!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Everything looks great. Too bad the balloon embroidery gave you troubles since it looked so nice! Have a great trip!



VBAndrea said:


> I can't even go back and quote everything b/c I can't remember where I left off.  I'm very sick and drugged right now.



I am sorry to hear that you are sick Andrea. Please take some time off for yourself so you can heal quickly!



NiniMorris said:


> Short drive by post....we leave in 45 minutes and I haven't gotten the kiddoes up yet, much less dressed!
> 
> Our relaxing day rained the second half...and that helped to make it very relaxing.  We managed to spend an hour at the pool  in the morning, get everyone checked in and lunch at Earl of Sandwich (and most importantly my DS got his birthday present of Cars Legos!) before it started raining.  I loved the boat ride to DTD.  No worrying about a place to park...wonderful.  We got the last ride back to POFQ before the lightning started and they shut down the boat.  (my son and his family got stuck taking a bus back...took them over an hour!!!)  Of course, walking in the rain was kind of nice...
> 
> We were very fortunate to get all the gang into Chef Mickey's. We had been trying all week to get them added with no luck.  When we got to the desk, they told us it was no problem.
> 
> I am not sure if it is the fact that we have been doing so much dining in the past few years that I have gotten jaded...or if the dining places have gotten worse...or maybe it is just that we are getting unlucky with our servers.  Chef Mickey's was not what I remembered it. We had to ask our server to bring us more drink, to remove our plates...and we are still waiting on him to get the chef to talk to our vegetarian!  That is ok...he made his $65 in tips from our table!
> 
> The characters get a mixed review...Mickey and Minnie were hilarious, while Donald was just going through the motions.  Pluto was our favorite.  He managed to embarrass the 16 year old in our trip!  We took a video to send to her boyfriend...
> 
> Today is Magic Kingdom and Biergarten for dinner in Epcot.  Looks like the rain will stay away most of the day, so we should actually get to see some fireworks tonight at Epcot!
> 
> (seeing a few more customs yesterday...and our Chef Mickey shirts were the hit of Chef Mickey's...all the handlers loved them!)
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you had a reasonable day yesterday. I hope the rain will stay away today. I look forward to finding out what you think of Biergarten.



tricia said:


> Someone asked me about the Manhattan last week and I kept forgetting to post the modelled Pic.  Here it is:



This dress is even more beautiful when it is modelled!


I really don't understand how people manage driving long distances each day! I had a meeting 3 hours away from our city this morning. There is an inter-city shuttle so I am taking that so I could focus during the meeting. I spent 3 hours on the road yesterday and I am spending 3.5 hours on the road this afternoon. Thankfully the shuttle company includes free internet access on the bus so I could check up on the board while the bus is moving. Let's just say, by the time I get home tonight, I will be so tired and sore from sitting on a bus! Oh well, at least time on the bus gives me time to figure out how to upsize an Insa to an adult proportion and size. I am looking forward to trying that out in the next little while.


----------



## cogero

finished 2 shirts now onto the next set of 3 for a BG.


----------



## jessica52877

Piper, I will be praying for you. I hope that the docs can get to the bottom of everything. I SO would have loved to be the owner of you car but I am so glad it worked out for both you and T. Good timing all around and so thankful she has a wonderful reliable car now. 

Nini, I have never been impressed with 1900. The food is just so so in my opinion and I go for the food. I also thought it was a bit odd. Thankfully we were one of the first seatings that night so it wasn't full at all at first and Dallas saw everyone several times. This was pre steps. He really enjoyed the princesses (He was 2 or 3, LOL) and thank goodness we ate there with the free dining plan. 

Oh, Chef Mickeys. We had quite the time there in Febraury. T-beri, Heathersue, Jham, Snubile and I ate there. They were great seating us all together. After that it went downhill pretty fast. The food would have been good if any of us could have enjoyed it and the characters there I feel are always so rushed but I guess I expect it so am pretty good with it. I will now bring an autograph book to slow them down for 2 seconds.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

chellewashere said:


> mommyof2princesses that is the doll she wants. She loves the long hair on her and the Hawaiian outfits. I bought her one of the Disney dolls while we were there this summer and so far it is still just sitting in a chair. Hopefully she will start to play with it more. I cant/wont play Barbies with her (shes too picky ) but I really want to start playing dolls cause I  them



We love her long hair.  It is very pretty.  Plus she is only available through Dec.  Sara Beth also likes Julie and the new one, Marie Grace.  Both both should still be around for a while!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!

In the car ready to go:





Trying to find the store.  We parked on the exact opposite end of the huge mall!





We made it!





Choosing was hard.  Molly, Julie, Marie Grace, Kanani?





Lunch at the Bistro





WE did the birthday package which was a little more, but it came with crowns for the dolls, drinks, appetizers, lunch, a whole cake and a goody bag and a picture in a frame.





Warm pretzel bites for Sara beth and fruit and yogurt dip for mom!









Sara beth got chicken tenders and mac-n-cheese, and mom got a yummy burger!









The cake!  The whole store sang Happy Birthday!  Was really nice!





Sara Beth and mommy!





Kirsten holding a toy balloon. It came in the goody bag along with a tshirt for a doll, a mini shopping bag, a book, some stickers.





Done shopping





Ready to go home!





She choose....Kanani!





She had a really great trip.  Thanks for nana and Aunt Debbie for the great gift cards she was able to get a little dog too and some small accesories.  HEr dress was a huge hit and I should have made business cards to hand out!


----------



## dianemom2

So here is the last jellyroll skirt:





I was going to applique a t-shirt with some flowers but when I went to Walmart to buy a blank t-shirt today, I found this cute little tank top on clearance for $1.  I thought it matched up pretty well.  I might still make another shirt to go with this.  We'll see.  My plan is to tuck this way and give it to my niece for her birthday in March.





Then I made a few other t-shirts today.  I only remember to take pictures of two of them though.  So here they are:


----------



## GrammytoMany

mommyof2princesses

It looks like Sara Beth had a wonderful day at AG store.  Something she'll remember for years.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> So here is the last jellyroll skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a few other t-shirts today.  I only remember to take pictures of two of them though.  So here they are:



Love everything. I am definately going to have to try a jellyroll skirt.

I finished 5 shirts today and only ruined 1.


----------



## mphalens

I don't know where my quotes went . . . everything is just fabulous!!!

I need to get off the computer and go pack for our trip home to RI for my cousin's wedding - the boys & I fly out Thursday morning - I'm trying to take as little as possible since I'm traveling with them by myself 

I'm not even taking MY camera . . . I'm taking an SD card and using my Dad's Nikon D90 (I know, I know, poor me  ) for the weekend . . . 

ok - must go put together outfits for the three of us . . .


----------



## babynala

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!
> 
> 
> The cake!  The whole store sang Happy Birthday!  Was really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth and mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She choose....Kanani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a really great trip.  Thanks for nana and Aunt Debbie for the great gift cards she was able to get a little dog too and some small accesories.  HEr dress was a huge hit and I should have made business cards to hand out!


What a fun girls day!!!  Glad she had a great birthday.  I love that cake & Kanani.  



dianemom2 said:


> So here is the last jellyroll skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to applique a t-shirt with some flowers but when I went to Walmart to buy a blank t-shirt today, I found this cute little tank top on clearance for $1.  I thought it matched up pretty well.  I might still make another shirt to go with this.  We'll see.  My plan is to tuck this way and give it to my niece for her birthday in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a few other t-shirts today.  I only remember to take pictures of two of them though.  So here they are:


That skirt came out really pretty and great score on the matching tank top.  Snow white looks really nice.  



cogero said:


> Love everything. I am definately going to have to try a jellyroll skirt.
> 
> I finished 5 shirts today and only ruined 1.


I'm always impressed with how much you get accomplished in a day!



mphalens said:


> I don't know where my quotes went . . . everything is just fabulous!!!
> 
> I need to get off the computer and go pack for our trip home to RI for my cousin's wedding - the boys & I fly out Thursday morning - I'm trying to take as little as possible since I'm traveling with them by myself
> 
> I'm not even taking MY camera . . . I'm taking an SD card and using my Dad's Nikon D90 (I know, I know, poor me  ) for the weekend . . .
> 
> ok - must go put together outfits for the three of us . . .


That should be a fun trip.  Enjoy the wedding.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Love everything. I am definately going to have to try a jellyroll skirt.
> 
> I finished 5 shirts today and only ruined 1.



Can't wait to see what you do with your jellyroll!  It sounds like you had a very productive day.  I hate when I ruin a shirt though!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Trying to find the store.  We parked on the exact opposite end of the huge mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She choose....Kanani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a really great trip.  Thanks for nana and Aunt Debbie for the great gift cards she was able to get a little dog too and some small accesories.  HEr dress was a huge hit and I should have made business cards to hand out!



I am pretty sure that I know which HUGE mall you were in.  We also parked at the  wrong end when I took my girls this summer.  The AG store wasn't where I thought it was going to be!  It looks like you had a super time and I can see why your dresses were such a big hit!  The picture of the cake has me drooling!  I'm gaining weight just looking at the computer screen!  What a great birthday!


----------



## PurpleEars

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!
> 
> The cake!  The whole store sang Happy Birthday!  Was really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She choose....Kanani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a really great trip.  Thanks for nana and Aunt Debbie for the great gift cards she was able to get a little dog too and some small accesories.  HEr dress was a huge hit and I should have made business cards to hand out!



Looks like Sara Beth had a great birthday! Her dress and her dolls with the matching outfits looked great!



dianemom2 said:


> So here is the last jellyroll skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to applique a t-shirt with some flowers but when I went to Walmart to buy a blank t-shirt today, I found this cute little tank top on clearance for $1.  I thought it matched up pretty well.  I might still make another shirt to go with this.  We'll see.  My plan is to tuck this way and give it to my niece for her birthday in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a few other t-shirts today.  I only remember to take pictures of two of them though.  So here they are:



I really like the colours in the skirt. The tank top is perfect for it! The t-shirts look nice too!



mphalens said:


> I need to get off the computer and go pack for our trip home to RI for my cousin's wedding - the boys & I fly out Thursday morning - I'm trying to take as little as possible since I'm traveling with them by myself
> 
> ok - must go put together outfits for the three of us . . .



Have a safe trip!


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Never thought I'd find a sewing group on the Disboards!  Psst...I sew too!  I don't have as much time as I used to for sewing, but I am getting ready to teach my homeschooled kids how to sew very soon.  I am inspired!  I've been wanting an embroidery machine for years, so seeing all the pictures on this thread is pushing me to start committing to buying one!  Yay!


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!
> 
> In the car ready to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to find the store.  We parked on the exact opposite end of the huge mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing was hard.  Molly, Julie, Marie Grace, Kanani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at the Bistro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE did the birthday package which was a little more, but it came with crowns for the dolls, drinks, appetizers, lunch, a whole cake and a goody bag and a picture in a frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm pretzel bites for Sara beth and fruit and yogurt dip for mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara beth got chicken tenders and mac-n-cheese, and mom got a yummy burger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cake!  The whole store sang Happy Birthday!  Was really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth and mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten holding a toy balloon. It came in the goody bag along with a tshirt for a doll, a mini shopping bag, a book, some stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She choose....Kanani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a really great trip.  Thanks for nana and Aunt Debbie for the great gift cards she was able to get a little dog too and some small accesories.  HEr dress was a huge hit and I should have made business cards to hand out!


Fabulous photos!  It looks like Sara Beth had a wonderful time   I love the pic of her leaving the store with the huge shopping bags.  The cake looks yummy!  And what a huge cake!  I wish someone would take me there for my birthday!  I also love how her dolls coordinated with her dress!  You did a fantastic job with all the sewing!



dianemom2 said:


> So here is the last jellyroll skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to applique a t-shirt with some flowers but when I went to Walmart to buy a blank t-shirt today, I found this cute little tank top on clearance for $1.  I thought it matched up pretty well.  I might still make another shirt to go with this.  We'll see.  My plan is to tuck this way and give it to my niece for her birthday in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a few other t-shirts today.  I only remember to take pictures of two of them though.  So here they are:


I love this skirt -- I really like the flower border and the shirt you found looks great ~ though I think another one with a flower appliqued on would be ideal as well.  So did you get two skirts out of one jelly roll?  

And great t's too!



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Never thought I'd find a sewing group on the Disboards!  Psst...I sew too!  I don't have as much time as I used to for sewing, but I am getting ready to teach my homeschooled kids how to sew very soon.  I am inspired!  I've been wanting an embroidery machine for years, so seeing all the pictures on this thread is pushing me to start committing to buying one!  Yay!


Welcome!  I would have never got my embroidery machine without this thread and now that I have it I can't believe I waited so long to get it!

Marianne ~ have a safe trip

Chiara ~ I am so sorry your machine got hungry.  I personally don't think you need to rush to get the shirt b/c I put a note in for the family that coordinating ones are coming for the guys so they know to anticipate them.


----------



## cogero

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Never thought I'd find a sewing group on the Disboards!  Psst...I sew too!  I don't have as much time as I used to for sewing, but I am getting ready to teach my homeschooled kids how to sew very soon.  I am inspired!  I've been wanting an embroidery machine for years, so seeing all the pictures on this thread is pushing me to start committing to buying one!  Yay!







VBAndrea said:


> Chiara ~ I am so sorry your machine got hungry.  I personally don't think you need to rush to get the shirt b/c I put a note in for the family that coordinating ones are coming for the guys so they know to anticipate them.



Thanks Andrea, I decided at some point last night to just order from Jiffy so I know they will all match. and I have the others done so It will go out on Thursday hopefully or Friday the latest. so that isn't too bad


----------



## NiniMorris

froggy33 said:


> Hope you're having a great day!
> 
> How many "extra" people did you add to Chef Mickey's.  We had two people join our group about 3 weeks before our trip, and we couldn't get them added to Chef Mickey's or O'hana...so we just got them reservations at the same time at other restaurants in those hotels.  But if we can get them seated with us, we'll try it!



We had 2 people added to our trip three weeks before we left...I kept checking at the concierge desk every day with no luck...so we took our TAs advice and just showed up ... they took all 10 of us.  I think that going from 8 to 10 was not a big deal, since we were all just squeezed into the same size table.


Yesterday was Magic Kingdom day!  Got to ride all the gang member's favorite rides at least once, most twice.  Still managed to leave the park by 5 and grab a quick shower to head over to Epcot  for dinner at Biergarten.

The weather was very warm, but some cloud cover with a slight breeze blowing.  The crowds were very light.  The fun was very FUN!!!

Biergarten was so so.  It has never been my favorite place to eat. (way too loud for me!) But since we lived in Germany for 2 and a half years, my older kids LOVE German food (as well as Hubby!) so I always get out voted!  So I am guessing that 9 out of 10 in our group loved it and one found it so so!

Today we are headed to DHS.  We are supposed to eat at Sci FI Drive In...but I am thinking we will just have a CS meal and cancel the TS meal.  We actually have one too many dinners, so this will work better for my pocket book...and I'm sure you all know about the money issue we have....


OK...I guess I didn't grab the quotes, so let me say...I now have added an Insa to my "Got to do" list, as well as a swirl skirt...and I love the Steamboat Willie mother/daughter set...so I am thinking I will make another SBW dress...it was always my favorite....of course I'm thinking I need to plan another trip for it!




To those who want to know...Free dining is the bounceback offer right now...but only for dates in Sept and Aug next year...yay for free dining, boo for the dates offered!


Nini


----------



## mommyof2princesses

dianemom2 said:


> So here is the last jellyroll skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to applique a t-shirt with some flowers but when I went to Walmart to buy a blank t-shirt today, I found this cute little tank top on clearance for $1.  I thought it matched up pretty well.  I might still make another shirt to go with this.  We'll see.  My plan is to tuck this way and give it to my niece for her birthday in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made a few other t-shirts today.  I only remember to take pictures of two of them though.  So here they are:



Love the skirt!  And the bottom border is so cute!  The tank you found matches perfectly!  Don't ya love when that happens!  Your shirts came out great too!  I plan on making some t's for myself for work...any suggestions on brand of t's?



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Never thought I'd find a sewing group on the Disboards!  Psst...I sew too!  I don't have as much time as I used to for sewing, but I am getting ready to teach my homeschooled kids how to sew very soon.  I am inspired!  I've been wanting an embroidery machine for years, so seeing all the pictures on this thread is pushing me to start committing to buying one!  Yay!



WElcome!
I just got an embroidery machine. You will not regret it!



NiniMorris said:


> We had 2 people added to our trip three weeks before we left...I kept checking at the concierge desk every day with no luck...so we took our TAs advice and just showed up ... they took all 10 of us.  I think that going from 8 to 10 was not a big deal, since we were all just squeezed into the same size table.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was Magic Kingdom day!  Got to ride all the gang member's favorite rides at least once, most twice.  Still managed to leave the park by 5 and grab a quick shower to head over to Epcot  for dinner at Biergarten.
> 
> The weather was very warm, but some cloud cover with a slight breeze blowing.  The crowds were very light.  The fun was very FUN!!!
> 
> Biergarten was so so.  It has never been my favorite place to eat. (way too loud for me!) But since we lived in Germany for 2 and a half years, my older kids LOVE German food (as well as Hubby!) so I always get out voted!  So I am guessing that 9 out of 10 in our group loved it and one found it so so!
> 
> Today we are headed to DHS.  We are supposed to eat at Sci FI Drive In...but I am thinking we will just have a CS meal and cancel the TS meal.  We actually have one too many dinners, so this will work better for my pocket book...and I'm sure you all know about the money issue we have....
> 
> 
> OK...I guess I didn't grab the quotes, so let me say...I now have added an Insa to my "Got to do" list, as well as a swirl skirt...and I love the Steamboat Willie mother/daughter set...so I am thinking I will make another SBW dress...it was always my favorite....of course I'm thinking I need to plan another trip for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To those who want to know...Free dining is the bounceback offer right now...but only for dates in Sept and Aug next year...yay for free dining, boo for the dates offered!
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear your review for biergarten.  We are going there for the first time on our next trip.  We also have 2 more joining our ressies...I really should call and try to add them to our booking.

They don't seem to offer bouncebacks in Jan/Feb....oh well!


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> We had 2 people added to our trip three weeks before we left...I kept checking at the concierge desk every day with no luck...so we took our TAs advice and just showed up ... they took all 10 of us.  I think that going from 8 to 10 was not a big deal, since we were all just squeezed into the same size table.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was Magic Kingdom day!  Got to ride all the gang member's favorite rides at least once, most twice.  Still managed to leave the park by 5 and grab a quick shower to head over to Epcot  for dinner at Biergarten.
> 
> The weather was very warm, but some cloud cover with a slight breeze blowing.  The crowds were very light.  The fun was very FUN!!!
> 
> Biergarten was so so.  It has never been my favorite place to eat. (way too loud for me!) But since we lived in Germany for 2 and a half years, my older kids LOVE German food (as well as Hubby!) so I always get out voted!  So I am guessing that 9 out of 10 in our group loved it and one found it so so!
> 
> Today we are headed to DHS.  We are supposed to eat at Sci FI Drive In...but I am thinking we will just have a CS meal and cancel the TS meal.  We actually have one too many dinners, so this will work better for my pocket book...and I'm sure you all know about the money issue we have....
> Nini



Glad that your trip is going so well.  We've never eaten at Biergarten.  I am not a huge fan of German food.  Last time we ate at the restaurant in Mexico.  I wasn't crazy about that either.

Sci Fi Drive in is the  place with funny waitresses and the good smores right?  We liked that place!  The kids loved the shakes.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Love the skirt!  And the bottom border is so cute!  The tank you found matches perfectly!  Don't ya love when that happens!  Your shirts came out great too!  I plan on making some t's for myself for work...any suggestions on brand of t's?



I really like the t-shirts from Walmart.  They are softer than the ones that I order online and the cost is right too.  The long sleeved t that I did with Snow White only cost $3.88.  When I went into the Target at the other end of the shopping center a similar shirt was on sale for $5.  I bought an adult short sleeved shirt yesterday in Walmart for $5, which is good for a woman's cut shirt.  One little trick that I use to keep myself from spending too much in the store at Walmart is to use their 97 cent shipping.  That way I only buy the shirts that I need and don't end up with a cart full of other stuff that we "need"!!!!


----------



## tricia

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!
> 
> Sara Beth and mommy!




Looks like an awesome day.  Glad she had a great Birthday.




dianemom2 said:


>



That Tank top matches perfectly.  Good find.  Everything looks great.


----------



## GrammytoMany

I can't believe that I drove to Woonsocket, RI to check out the fabric at the Walmart....only to discover that the store is NO LONGER THERE...even the store sign was down.  When did that happen?  I was there at least 3 months ago to pickup oil for my car -- I saw some awesome fabric but didn't have the time to really shop. 

Sheila


----------



## SarahJN

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!
> 
> WE did the birthday package which was a little more, but it came with crowns for the dolls, drinks, appetizers, lunch, a whole cake and a goody bag and a picture in a frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cake!  The whole store sang Happy Birthday!  Was really nice!



It looks like Sara Beth had a fantastic birthday!!!


----------



## SarahJN

GrammytoMany said:


> I can't believe that I drove to Woonsocket, RI to check out the fabric at the Walmart....only to discover that the store is NO LONGER THERE...even the store sign was down.  When did that happen?  I was there at least 3 months ago to pickup oil for my car -- I saw some awesome fabric but didn't have the time to really shop.
> 
> Sheila



Did you check online to see if they moved?  If I buy more fabric, Rich is going to have my head.


----------



## mphalens

GrammytoMany said:


> I can't believe that I drove to Woonsocket, RI to check out the fabric at the Walmart....only to discover that the store is NO LONGER THERE...even the store sign was down.  When did that happen?  I was there at least 3 months ago to pickup oil for my car -- I saw some awesome fabric but didn't have the time to really shop.
> 
> Sheila




Oh no!  That really stinks you drove all the way there and it's gone!  Where could it have gone?  

I know I went to one right off 295 last time I was home that was under major construction . . . they had had a fabric dept. but it was gone at that time . . .


----------



## VBAndrea

SarahJN said:


> Did you check online to see if they moved?  If I buy more fabric, Rich is going to have my head.



This is even funnier -- I e-mailed my dh telling him I needed to run to the fabric store for Beatles fabric.  We are going, as a family, to see the Fab Faux which is a Beatle tribute band.  Of course dd wants an outfit and ds said he wanted a shirt to.  My dh had the nerve to e-mail me back and ask me what I wanted Beatles fabric for  

Fortunately I got the last of the bolt -- not as much as I wanted, but dd is getting deco jeans and I am going to combine ds's shirt with some black on black music notes so my 1.5 yards will do.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> This is even funnier -- I e-mailed my dh telling him I needed to run to the fabric store for Beatles fabric.  We are going, as a family, to see the Fab Faux which is a Beatle tribute band.  Of course dd wants an outfit and ds said he wanted a shirt to.  My dh had the nerve to e-mail me back and ask me what I wanted Beatles fabric for
> 
> Fortunately I got the last of the bolt -- not as much as I wanted, but dd is getting deco jeans and I am going to combine ds's shirt with some black on black music notes so my 1.5 yards will do.



Aw man!  I wish I'd known you needed Beatles fabric!  Just Fabrics had tons of it (different prints) the last time I was there and it was in the discount area too!


----------



## tricia

Help!  A long time ago, someone posted decoupage Capris that they made for themselves and maybe even a friend.  They were Mickey themed....

I need to make a pair for my mom and I for a fundraiser, but want to show her that pic first.  Anybody remember who it is?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Does anyone know where I might find a Space Ranger badge embroidery design??  It's just like the badge that is on Buzz's arm that has a letter "S" and "R" with a small rocket/space ship in the middle of the letters.  I know I saw the embroidery design somewhere, but I didn't buy it at the time and now I'm kicking myself in the ****! It would love to have it to put on the sleeve of a Buzz inspired bowling shirt.  I know if anyone can help me, you girls and Tom can!

HELP!!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Sarah & Andrea,  I did go online and check their hours so Walmart's locator/website hasn't been updated.  That has definitely taught me to call first
Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> This is even funnier -- I e-mailed my dh telling him I needed to run to the fabric store for Beatles fabric.  We are going, as a family, to see the Fab Faux which is a Beatle tribute band.  Of course dd wants an outfit and ds said he wanted a shirt to.  My dh had the nerve to e-mail me back and ask me what I wanted Beatles fabric for
> 
> Fortunately I got the last of the bolt -- not as much as I wanted, but dd is getting deco jeans and I am going to combine ds's shirt with some black on black music notes so my 1.5 yards will do.


Can't wait to see what you make with the fabric that you got!

I'm having a bad sewing day.  I just ruined two shirts!  One right after the other and for different reasons!  On the first shirt the fabric on the applique shredded because the satin stitch was too dense.  On the second shirt my tension got messed up and the machine locked up.  Then the shirt popped out of the hoop, making a hole where the needle bent as it popped out!!!  I guess I will be going back to the store for more shirts but I am not sure when.  Tonight and tomorrow is our holiday!  Friday I am very excited about going to the sewing expo though!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Aw man!  I wish I'd known you needed Beatles fabric!  Just Fabrics had tons of it (different prints) the last time I was there and it was in the discount area too!



That is funny b/c I thought about calling her!  I found some on line for only $5 a yard as well, but I also knew our small Joanne's had the fabric forever.  I kept looking at b/c my dh likes the Beatles but never knew what to make him (this was 2 yrs ago when I first saw it).  Well, now dh bought Beatles Rockband so the kids are into them and beleive me, I remembered where that fabric was.

For dd I am doing deco jeans and I think a knit top with possibly an applique and ds is getting a bowling shirt which will be black with the fabric since I don't think I have enough for solid.  I also thought about making him just a long sleeve t and doing lettering of the B-E-A-T-L-E-S all the way around it haphazardly.  I will see what he wants.  For dd's jeans I have the one Beatles fabric and then a music note print and two psychedelic style dot prints.  I think HeatherSue has a peace design I can use or otherwise I may just applique the fabric on in different sized circles -- need to draw it out and see what would work.  

Maybe I will call Just Fabrics tomorrow b/c jeans with different Beatles prints look cool -- etsy has a pair for a mere $110 (I can make mine for much less!).


----------



## PurpleEars

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Never thought I'd find a sewing group on the Disboards!  Psst...I sew too!  I don't have as much time as I used to for sewing, but I am getting ready to teach my homeschooled kids how to sew very soon.  I am inspired!  I've been wanting an embroidery machine for years, so seeing all the pictures on this thread is pushing me to start committing to buying one!  Yay!



Welcome! I look forward to seeing your projects!



NiniMorris said:


> Yesterday was Magic Kingdom day!  Got to ride all the gang member's favorite rides at least once, most twice.  Still managed to leave the park by 5 and grab a quick shower to head over to Epcot  for dinner at Biergarten.
> 
> The weather was very warm, but some cloud cover with a slight breeze blowing.  The crowds were very light.  The fun was very FUN!!!
> 
> Biergarten was so so.  It has never been my favorite place to eat. (way too loud for me!) But since we lived in Germany for 2 and a half years, my older kids LOVE German food (as well as Hubby!) so I always get out voted!  So I am guessing that 9 out of 10 in our group loved it and one found it so so!
> 
> Today we are headed to DHS.  We are supposed to eat at Sci FI Drive In...but I am thinking we will just have a CS meal and cancel the TS meal.  We actually have one too many dinners, so this will work better for my pocket book...and I'm sure you all know about the money issue we have....
> 
> To those who want to know...Free dining is the bounceback offer right now...but only for dates in Sept and Aug next year...yay for free dining, boo for the dates offered!
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear that you had a great day at Magic Kingdom. Thank you for your review of Biergarten. I think I am going to seriously think about trying Biergarten or not for our next trip!

In terms of the Bounceback, here's the flyer for those of you who may be interested (picture taken during our August trip):






I have no idea why Photobucket won't let me rotate the picture. Note that you only get CS dining plan at moderates and regular dining plan at AKL or WL (which is why we booked on the Canadian free dining deal instead).



GrammytoMany said:


> I can't believe that I drove to Woonsocket, RI to check out the fabric at the Walmart....only to discover that the store is NO LONGER THERE...even the store sign was down.  When did that happen?  I was there at least 3 months ago to pickup oil for my car -- I saw some awesome fabric but didn't have the time to really shop.
> 
> Sheila



Sorry to hear that...it seems strange that they didn't update their website.



VBAndrea said:


> This is even funnier -- I e-mailed my dh telling him I needed to run to the fabric store for Beatles fabric.  We are going, as a family, to see the Fab Faux which is a Beatle tribute band.  Of course dd wants an outfit and ds said he wanted a shirt to.  My dh had the nerve to e-mail me back and ask me what I wanted Beatles fabric for
> 
> Fortunately I got the last of the bolt -- not as much as I wanted, but dd is getting deco jeans and I am going to combine ds's shirt with some black on black music notes so my 1.5 yards will do.



I look forward to seeing what you ended up creating for the Beatles tribute band concert.



dianemom2 said:


> I'm having a bad sewing day.  I just ruined two shirts!  One right after the other and for different reasons!  On the first shirt the fabric on the applique shredded because the satin stitch was too dense.  On the second shirt my tension got messed up and the machine locked up.  Then the shirt popped out of the hoop, making a hole where the needle bent as it popped out!!!  I guess I will be going back to the store for more shirts but I am not sure when.  Tonight and tomorrow is our holiday!  Friday I am very excited about going to the sewing expo though!



Sorry to hear about your embroidery problems. I hope your family will enjoy time together during the holiday.


----------



## SarahJN

VBAndrea said:


> This is even funnier -- I e-mailed my dh telling him I needed to run to the fabric store for Beatles fabric.  We are going, as a family, to see the Fab Faux which is a Beatle tribute band.  Of course dd wants an outfit and ds said he wanted a shirt to.  My dh had the nerve to e-mail me back and ask me what I wanted Beatles fabric for
> 
> Fortunately I got the last of the bolt -- not as much as I wanted, but dd is getting deco jeans and I am going to combine ds's shirt with some black on black music notes so my 1.5 yards will do.



Husbands just don't get it.    Although mine was very much on board with buying bookcases from Ikea for our basement so I could set up a sewing supply nook.


----------



## SarahJN

I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.  

Hope you like BIG pictures:




sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr




sept28y by 4forSarah, on Flickr


----------



## VBAndrea

SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28y by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Just adorable!  I have not seen that fabric, but truth be told I have not looked at Halloween fabrics yet this year (I know, shame on me!).

QUESTIONHas anyone ever stitched anything from Kewl design / Kewl stitches?  If so, how did it stitch out (only place I can find anything Beatles).


----------



## aidansmommy

Love the Halloween skirt!  That fabric is adorable!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Disney Hollywood Studios Day!

Luckily, we had already done DHS with just the 4 of us, so it didn't really bother us too much that we had to miss out on some things we wanted to do.  It is really difficult to get 10 people all in the same place at the same time!

Mr D was again the Rebel Spy in Star Tours, so we tell him we have to watch him a little closer since obviously Disney knows something about him that we don't know!!

The only time we experienced crowds was when the parade went by and we had to wait on it to get to where we were going....weather was a s hot as ever, with only a few stray clouds.

We ended up not doing Sci Fi Drive In.  It would have been out of pocket, and we were all tired.  We went back to the room a little after 5 and spent the evening in the pool.  We had a CS meal at POFQ and then went to bed early!

We did decide to not travel with family next trip...it is too stressful traveling with the whole family.  (My DS and DIL took a teenage girl that is supposed to be there to 'watch' the grand daughter.  So, how come I am the one who is babysitting?  She spent the night with us last night because they wanted to do EMH at Epcot.  They were eating with the Princesses and she had to eat CS.....)

Today is our AK/Epcot split day.  I am thinking of leaving my husband's phone at the room on 'accident'.  They are having his friends funeral today.  He is upset because he was supposed to be a pall bearer, and everyone keeps calling him asking why he won't cut his vacation short.  They have almost convinced him to fly back and let us fend for ourselves getting home.  (I can't drive for long distances since my mini stroke.)

We discovered last night we have extra CS credits (probably from not eating lunch on our first day here!) so we are going to Pizzafari for breakfast this morning...IF I can get everyone up and at 'em...so far it is just me and DS.  DD, DGD, and DH are still snoring away....15 minutes after being woke up!!!


===============

I have to say...the Easy Tether I bought for my Droid is the best investment EVER!  Even with my phone battery low I can still surf just as quickly as with my Hi Speed at home!  I am sold!  Seriously thinking about putting it on hubby's phone as well...not that HE would know how to use it, but it would give me a back up.

=================

Still have not used the photopass more than once or twice.  Going to have to use it pretty heavy these last 2 days to get my money out of it...I'm thinking we will have to hit every photog we see for the last 2 days to make it semi worth the money I have already spent!  Plus we get that stupid photo book from the free dining promotion.  

Oh, my free dining flyer is the same picture, but offers the regular dining for moderates.  I keep going over and over it to make sure...because the one in my DS room also says only the QS dining for moderates... Mine is definitely different!  Now if we can just choose the dates.



(sorry for so jumbled up....not sure what is going on with my tired old brain!)


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28y by 4forSarah, on Flickr


The first skirt turned out great!  Such cute fabric!  Will the other  two skirts be the same fabric or different.

Andrea- I haven't used Kewl Stitches.  I hope your design turns out well!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Nini, My goodness what a crazy vacation you are having.  Hope today is  relaxing for you.  Sorry to hear about all the pressure your husband is getting from his fellow workers.  
Andrea, sorry you messed up two shirts.  That was my worse fear when I stitched around a princess on a t-shirt.
Sarah, I love the skirt and expect to see the other two by Monday morning. 
Sheila


----------



## DMGeurts

Sorry - I only had time to quote the current page... I have to get up to my sewing room for an hour before work today.



SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28y by 4forSarah, on Flickr



This is adorable!!!  I just love it!



NiniMorris said:


> Disney Hollywood Studios Day!
> 
> Luckily, we had already done DHS with just the 4 of us, so it didn't really bother us too much that we had to miss out on some things we wanted to do.  It is really difficult to get 10 people all in the same place at the same time!
> 
> Mr D was again the Rebel Spy in Star Tours, so we tell him we have to watch him a little closer since obviously Disney knows something about him that we don't know!!
> 
> The only time we experienced crowds was when the parade went by and we had to wait on it to get to where we were going....weather was a s hot as ever, with only a few stray clouds.
> 
> We ended up not doing Sci Fi Drive In.  It would have been out of pocket, and we were all tired.  We went back to the room a little after 5 and spent the evening in the pool.  We had a CS meal at POFQ and then went to bed early!
> 
> We did decide to not travel with family next trip...it is too stressful traveling with the whole family.  (My DS and DIL took a teenage girl that is supposed to be there to 'watch' the grand daughter.  So, how come I am the one who is babysitting?  She spent the night with us last night because they wanted to do EMH at Epcot.  They were eating with the Princesses and she had to eat CS.....)
> 
> Today is our AK/Epcot split day.  I am thinking of leaving my husband's phone at the room on 'accident'.  They are having his friends funeral today.  He is upset because he was supposed to be a pall bearer, and everyone keeps calling him asking why he won't cut his vacation short.  They have almost convinced him to fly back and let us fend for ourselves getting home.  (I can't drive for long distances since my mini stroke.)
> 
> We discovered last night we have extra CS credits (probably from not eating lunch on our first day here!) so we are going to Pizzafari for breakfast this morning...IF I can get everyone up and at 'em...so far it is just me and DS.  DD, DGD, and DH are still snoring away....15 minutes after being woke up!!!
> 
> 
> ===============
> 
> I have to say...the Easy Tether I bought for my Droid is the best investment EVER!  Even with my phone battery low I can still surf just as quickly as with my Hi Speed at home!  I am sold!  Seriously thinking about putting it on hubby's phone as well...not that HE would know how to use it, but it would give me a back up.
> 
> =================
> 
> Still have not used the photopass more than once or twice.  Going to have to use it pretty heavy these last 2 days to get my money out of it...I'm thinking we will have to hit every photog we see for the last 2 days to make it semi worth the money I have already spent!  Plus we get that stupid photo book from the free dining promotion.
> 
> Oh, my free dining flyer is the same picture, but offers the regular dining for moderates.  I keep going over and over it to make sure...because the one in my DS room also says only the QS dining for moderates... Mine is definitely different!  Now if we can just choose the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for so jumbled up....not sure what is going on with my tired old brain!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, it sounds like a crazy trip you are having.  I am so sorry that DH's coworkers are making him feel so guilty - that's not right.  Especially since you have a very legitimate reason for not being able to drive back.

I hope the rest of your trip goes with out a problem.  

D~


----------



## cogero

SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:



Love the skirt. I haven't even thought of Halloween LOL


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Love the skirt. I haven't even thought of Halloween LOL



I am the opposite.  I am always planning too far ahead!  I did Halloween and Thanksgiving outfits in the summer.  Now I am working on spring outfits for my niece.  Then I will have to hope that she doesn't out grow them before I give them to her.  I also need to make a couple of bowling shirts for my nephews for this spring.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Love the AG outfit and photos, looks like a great birthday!

the little halloween skirts are adorable!


Nini, sorry about your DH's friends I'd leave the phone too, as hard as it is for him in my book family ALWAYS comes first.
sounds like you are having a fun and crazy trip....I would never be able to do WDW with my family


----------



## connie1042

I know I asked before, and it did get answered, but I misplaced it. What is the pattern called for the ruffled purse?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

connie1042 said:


> I know I asked before, and it did get answered, but I misplaced it. What is the pattern called for the ruffled purse?



It's called the Rosetta, found on You Can Make This. 

Okay, now my turn to ask a repeat question 

ANYONE know where I saw the Buzz Lightyear arm design embroidery design??  I know I saw it somewhere, but can't find it now to save my life and it's makin' me CRAZY!!  It was the letters "S" and "R" with a spaceship/rocket between the letters, surrounded by a somewhat geometric shape.  Anyone?  Ferris?  Bueller?


----------



## froggy33

Diz-Mommy said:


> It's called the Rosetta, found on You Can Make This.
> 
> Okay, now my turn to ask a repeat question
> 
> ANYONE know where I saw the Buzz Lightyear arm design embroidery design??  I know I saw it somewhere, but can't find it now to save my life and it's makin' me CRAZY!!  It was the letters "S" and "R" with a spaceship/rocket between the letters, surrounded by a somewhat geometric shape.  Anyone?  Ferris?  Bueller?


Do you think maybe it was one of bowandclothes and now she has them hidden unless you request to see them on facebook?


----------



## teresajoy

Just a reminder that today is the ship date for Lisa's Big Give. Please come on over to the Big Give and make sure you didn't sign up for something you forgot about.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RobRees

Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Diz-Mommy said:


> It's called the Rosetta, found on You Can Make This.
> 
> Okay, now my turn to ask a repeat question
> 
> ANYONE know where I saw the Buzz Lightyear arm design embroidery design??  I know I saw it somewhere, but can't find it now to save my life and it's makin' me CRAZY!!  It was the letters "S" and "R" with a spaceship/rocket between the letters, surrounded by a somewhat geometric shape.  Anyone?  Ferris?  Bueller?



I just checked bows and cloths and it wasn't under toy story, so its not hers.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

teresajoy said:


> Just a reminder that today is the ship date for Lisa's Big Give. Please come on over to the Big Give and make sure you didn't sign up for something you forgot about.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I just posted over there.  Thanks.


----------



## PurpleEars

SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr



What a cute skirt! Looking forward to seeing the other two!



NiniMorris said:


> Disney Hollywood Studios Day!
> 
> Luckily, we had already done DHS with just the 4 of us, so it didn't really bother us too much that we had to miss out on some things we wanted to do.  It is really difficult to get 10 people all in the same place at the same time!
> 
> Mr D was again the Rebel Spy in Star Tours, so we tell him we have to watch him a little closer since obviously Disney knows something about him that we don't know!!
> 
> The only time we experienced crowds was when the parade went by and we had to wait on it to get to where we were going....weather was a s hot as ever, with only a few stray clouds.
> 
> We ended up not doing Sci Fi Drive In.  It would have been out of pocket, and we were all tired.  We went back to the room a little after 5 and spent the evening in the pool.  We had a CS meal at POFQ and then went to bed early!
> 
> We did decide to not travel with family next trip...it is too stressful traveling with the whole family.  (My DS and DIL took a teenage girl that is supposed to be there to 'watch' the grand daughter.  So, how come I am the one who is babysitting?  She spent the night with us last night because they wanted to do EMH at Epcot.  They were eating with the Princesses and she had to eat CS.....)
> 
> Today is our AK/Epcot split day.  I am thinking of leaving my husband's phone at the room on 'accident'.  They are having his friends funeral today.  He is upset because he was supposed to be a pall bearer, and everyone keeps calling him asking why he won't cut his vacation short.  They have almost convinced him to fly back and let us fend for ourselves getting home.  (I can't drive for long distances since my mini stroke.)
> 
> We discovered last night we have extra CS credits (probably from not eating lunch on our first day here!) so we are going to Pizzafari for breakfast this morning...IF I can get everyone up and at 'em...so far it is just me and DS.  DD, DGD, and DH are still snoring away....15 minutes after being woke up!!!
> 
> 
> ===============
> 
> I have to say...the Easy Tether I bought for my Droid is the best investment EVER!  Even with my phone battery low I can still surf just as quickly as with my Hi Speed at home!  I am sold!  Seriously thinking about putting it on hubby's phone as well...not that HE would know how to use it, but it would give me a back up.
> 
> =================
> 
> Still have not used the photopass more than once or twice.  Going to have to use it pretty heavy these last 2 days to get my money out of it...I'm thinking we will have to hit every photog we see for the last 2 days to make it semi worth the money I have already spent!  Plus we get that stupid photo book from the free dining promotion.
> 
> Oh, my free dining flyer is the same picture, but offers the regular dining for moderates.  I keep going over and over it to make sure...because the one in my DS room also says only the QS dining for moderates... Mine is definitely different!  Now if we can just choose the dates.
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for so jumbled up....not sure what is going on with my tired old brain!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you had an ok day at DHS. I am not sure if I would travel with extended family to WDW again after our last experience with my parents, my sibilings, and their families. Let's just say my brother and plans do not get along. Telling him we want to be at the bus stop at 7:30 was useless as we were still sitting at the food court watching him eat at 8:30.

Sorry to hear that your DH's co-workers are making comments that make him upset. I imagine they are letting their anger and frustration over what had happened on him (since he is the easy target). I hope your DH will see that spending time with his family is very important too.



connie1042 said:


> I know I asked before, and it did get answered, but I misplaced it. What is the pattern called for the ruffled purse?



It's the Rosetta from YMCT. It's a fun purse to put together.



RobRees said:


> Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.



That's a nice family picture. Thank you for sharing the work your wife did!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

froggy33 said:


> Do you think maybe it was one of bowandclothes and now she has them hidden unless you request to see them on facebook?



Nope, I checked her site, but thanks for the idea.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I just checked bows and cloths and it wasn't under toy story, so its not hers.



Thank you, I was thinking it was her too.  I'm starting to think it was Dena from Digital by Design, but she seems to have fallen off the face of the planet


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Here's what I'm needing in case any of you lovely digitizers would like to make my week.  I'll love you forever, just sayin'


----------



## NiniMorris

And now we return to our story....As the Trip Turns...or something like that!  Yesterday was a strange day.  We did Ak in the am and Epcot in the pm.  Nothing went according to plan, but in the end it all worked out...more or less!

Due to hurt feelings and sibling rivalry, we did not stay together the whole day.  In fact we only saw my DS, DIL, and grand daughter when they needed me to watch the GD while they rode something.  (still not sure why we all pitched in to pay for the 'nanny' to come with us!)

DIL and DS decided to go back to the room instead of doing Epcot with us, since they had been there for EMH the night before without GD.  Which made our dinner ressie go from 8 people to 4 people.   Garden Grill did not disappoint!  Our server, Patrick, was well worth the price of admission.  In case you don't recognize the name, he is the singing server.  He sang the menu to us, sang a song for Dale (because Chip gets all the attention) and sang a special Birthday song to DS.  The characters were even better than I remembered them being.  (one of the handlers came back to ask why I had them signing fabric blocks, and wants to see it when it is finished ...the quilt that is..)

We endedup not staying for the fireworks as it looked like another storm was coming in...lots of thunder and lightning, but not sure about the rain...I think I was asleep when it came through.  I know the power went out in the resort for a while, just enough to mess up the clocks!  (and the room got a tad warm while waiting for the air to come back on.)


OK, funny from yesterday...and it did not even happen at Disney!  My middle son (who is staying home and watching our dogs at our house) called to let us know they finally returned husband's police car to the house.  (only a couple days late) Micheal came home from work to see the police car parked...in our neighbor's driveway!  Not only did they park it at the wrong house, but they had blocked in their cars!  Not sure exactly when it was parked there, because Michael has to leave at 4 am for work...luckily, he knew where the spare key was and was able to move it back to its own home and spot in the driveway!

I would have loved to hear the phone call from the neighbor to 911 asking why there was a police car blocking their driveway!


Today is our last day at the parks, and I am a little sad.  I am a LOT tired, but a little sad on leaving.  We will spend a bit of time at DHS in the morning and then go over to MK for the rest of the day ending with dinner at CRT and then home to pack.  The other two parts of the family will be going to the party .... if they can stop fighting long enough!  

It should be an interesting trip home if they don't make up...they are all riding in the same car!


Nini


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> And now we return to our story....As the Trip Turns...or something like that!  Yesterday was a strange day.  We did Ak in the am and Epcot in the pm.  Nothing went according to plan, but in the end it all worked out...more or less!
> 
> Due to hurt feelings and sibling rivalry, we did not stay together the whole day.  In fact we only saw my DS, DIL, and grand daughter when they needed me to watch the GD while they rode something.  (still not sure why we all pitched in to pay for the 'nanny' to come with us!)
> 
> DIL and DS decided to go back to the room instead of doing Epcot with us, since they had been there for EMH the night before without GD.  Which made our dinner ressie go from 8 people to 4 people.   Garden Grill did not disappoint!  Our server, Patrick, was well worth the price of admission.  In case you don't recognize the name, he is the singing server.  He sang the menu to us, sang a song for Dale (because Chip gets all the attention) and sang a special Birthday song to DS.  The characters were even better than I remembered them being.  (one of the handlers came back to ask why I had them signing fabric blocks, and wants to see it when it is finished ...the quilt that is..)
> 
> We endedup not staying for the fireworks as it looked like another storm was coming in...lots of thunder and lightning, but not sure about the rain...I think I was asleep when it came through.  I know the power went out in the resort for a while, just enough to mess up the clocks!  (and the room got a tad warm while waiting for the air to come back on.)
> 
> 
> OK, funny from yesterday...and it did not even happen at Disney!  My middle son (who is staying home and watching our dogs at our house) called to let us know they finally returned husband's police car to the house.  (only a couple days late) Micheal came home from work to see the police car parked...in our neighbor's driveway!  Not only did they park it at the wrong house, but they had blocked in their cars!  Not sure exactly when it was parked there, because Michael has to leave at 4 am for work...luckily, he knew where the spare key was and was able to move it back to its own home and spot in the driveway!
> 
> I would have loved to hear the phone call from the neighbor to 911 asking why there was a police car blocking their driveway!
> 
> 
> Today is our last day at the parks, and I am a little sad.  I am a LOT tired, but a little sad on leaving.  We will spend a bit of time at DHS in the morning and then go over to MK for the rest of the day ending with dinner at CRT and then home to pack.  The other two parts of the family will be going to the party .... if they can stop fighting long enough!
> 
> It should be an interesting trip home if they don't make up...they are all riding in the same car!
> 
> 
> Nini



Enjoy your last day in the parks and I hope the drama settles down for you. 

*Sarah* Love the skirt! I thought about making something for Halloween for my grandchildren but couldn't come up with anything but that skirt is cute!


I'm planning to sew today! I haven't sewn a thing since August and I am really happy to finally be able to get back  into my sewing room!


----------



## babynala

SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr


So cute, love the big pictures!

[


RobRees said:


> Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.


What a fun picture.  The costumes came out awesome.  Looks like everyone was having a good time.  Your wife did a great job on the costumes.  

Nini - How fun that your DS was the spy again and it sounds like you had a great time at Garden Grill.  The whole nanny thing is very strange but I can't believe you chipped in to pay for her trip too and now you are getting put on babysitting duty.  I hope you husband is doing OK with the loss of his friend.  I'm sure he feels bad enough and you would think his co-workers would understand that if he could be there he would be.  That is a funny story about your husband's police car!  Have a safe trip home.


----------



## miprender

Nini  A big group hug. Sometimes when DH starts planning a huge trip with everyone that is how I envision it going down with everyone fighting. I hope despite everything happening you still are having a great time. As for the photopass I heard if you prepaid and didn't feel like you had enough pictures they will refund your money.




GrammytoMany said:


> I can't believe that I drove to Woonsocket, RI to check out the fabric at the Walmart....only to discover that the store is NO LONGER THERE...even the store sign was down.  When did that happen?  I was there at least 3 months ago to pickup oil for my car -- I saw some awesome fabric but didn't have the time to really shop.
> 
> Sheila



 Sorry you drove there. They actually closed last week and opened a super Walmart off 146A in Smithfield. I just checked out their fabric department yesterday and they had some cool pirate fabric that I had been wanting for a while.

So where do you live? Hopefully it wasn't that far of a drive.



VBAndrea said:


> That is funny b/c I thought about calling her!  I found some on line for only $5 a yard as well, but I also knew our small Joanne's had the fabric forever.  I kept looking at b/c my dh likes the Beatles but never knew what to make him (this was 2 yrs ago when I first saw it).  Well, now dh bought Beatles Rockband so the kids are into them and beleive me, I remembered where that fabric was.
> 
> !).



Did you call? I did see alot when I was there in the summer too. It was tucked away in the corner section.



SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28y by 4forSarah, on Flickr



Great job on the skirt x3 .



RobRees said:


> Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.



So sad when the trip is over Love the picture. Did you get more pictures at MNSCHP. If I ever go I want the one in front of the HM with the ghosts.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you, I was thinking it was her too.  I'm starting to think it was Dena from Digital by Design, but she seems to have fallen off the face of the planet



 I don't know what happened to her either but I noticed on FB she deleted all her current comments.


----------



## babynala

T-Shirt Question:  I want to purchase some t-shirts for our family for our upcoming trip from Jiffy Shirts.  I wanted to get some shirts that are for women and ideally a little fitted but not tight.  Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?  Are they any particular ones that you don't like?

I don't want to spend a fortune on shirts that we are only going to wear once.  

Nothing like waiting until the last minute!!

TIA


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> I don't know what happened to her either but I noticed on FB she deleted all her current comments.



I do wonder what happened to her.  I tried to contact her on FB and via email recently and did not hear back from her.


----------



## froggy33

miprender said:


> I don't know what happened to her either but I noticed on FB she deleted all her current comments.





dianemom2 said:


> I do wonder what happened to her.  I tried to contact her on FB and via email recently and did not hear back from her.



I know!  Her designs are still on her page...and yes I did look through them all and didn't see it.

I was going to buy 2 designs from her a couple weeks ago, but saw the postings about her not responding and got worried, so I just digitized them myself!


----------



## Meshell2002

babynala said:


> T-Shirt Question:  I want to purchase some t-shirts for our family for our upcoming trip from Jiffy Shirts.  I wanted to get some shirts that are for women and ideally a little fitted but not tight.  Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?  Are they any particular ones that you don't like?
> 
> I don't want to spend a fortune on shirts that we are only going to wear once.
> 
> Nothing like waiting until the last minute!!
> 
> TIA



http://www.jiffyshirts.com/hanes-5680.html

I ordered these last time I ordered for myself.  I am 36, have 2 kids and teeter between a 16 to a size 20....depending on the cut of the shirt. This shirt is cut for a female, and it is not so fitted that you have to order a size larger (like those of us with cantalopes/ watermelons tend to do ) I ordered the 2 XL and it was too big, but not so big I would pay shipping to send it back, but I will order the XL next time. It had minimal shrinkage when I washed and dried it on the white cycle with DH undershirts.


----------



## GrammytoMany

(Miprender) Thanks for the information about the new Walmart off of 146A in Smithfield. I'll have to go down there (maybe this weekend)...live in MA about 3 miles from the Cumberland, RI line...so it wasn't a long drive.  Just a pain to get there and see it gone.  
Sheila


----------



## cajunfan

Okay all you creative types...I have a challenge for you...

I was talking with the lady that I do the surgery caps for at Vandy Children's Hosp...and we got on the subject that they really need Halloween costumes for the kiddos to trick or treat in if they are in hospital during this time. So we were trying to brainstorm some about what we could do to make some easy costumes that would be a variety of both boys and girls from toddler sizes to probably preteen/teen agers. I know she is going to make some lady bugs out of cotton (If you got the Joanns mailer recently she is making those on p 15!). I was thinking of doing varios capes of a few different sizes...ones like SuperHero capes for boys, princess capes for girls, generic butterfly or birds or bumbees for both... I would love to hear everyone's suggestions. Remeber it needs to be relatively easy, relatively inexpensive material, and can not really be fitted in any manner since we will have no idea of counts and sizes.

Thanks for sharing your creativity!

Lynn


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Please help!

I think it was a few threads back, but awhile ago Froggy (I think it was her) gave us directions on how to add names to designs in Stitch Era.  I was successfully doing it and then I didn't sew much over the summer.  Now, for the life of me, I can't figure how what I am doing wrong.  They just refuse to show up on my machine when I am adding names to designs.  I really wanted to do a pumpkin shirt for both of my girls tonight with their names, but it just will not work!!!!  I can't find the directions she gave us.  Can any of you help me out and repost them if you know where they are?

Thanks!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Or if someone can talk me through it like I have never done it before so maybe I can figure out what I have been doing wrong, that would be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wonderful!!!!

I have a brother machine so it would need to be saved in PES format if that helps.  I have just been picking one of the brother vertical hoops that is around the 5x7 size since they don't list the PE770 in there.


----------



## DMGeurts

RobRees said:


> Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.



Love the costumes your wife made - thanks for sharing!  



NiniMorris said:


> And now we return to our story....As the Trip Turns...or something like that!  Yesterday was a strange day.  We did Ak in the am and Epcot in the pm.  Nothing went according to plan, but in the end it all worked out...more or less!
> 
> Due to hurt feelings and sibling rivalry, we did not stay together the whole day.  In fact we only saw my DS, DIL, and grand daughter when they needed me to watch the GD while they rode something.  (still not sure why we all pitched in to pay for the 'nanny' to come with us!)
> 
> DIL and DS decided to go back to the room instead of doing Epcot with us, since they had been there for EMH the night before without GD.  Which made our dinner ressie go from 8 people to 4 people.   Garden Grill did not disappoint!  Our server, Patrick, was well worth the price of admission.  In case you don't recognize the name, he is the singing server.  He sang the menu to us, sang a song for Dale (because Chip gets all the attention) and sang a special Birthday song to DS.  The characters were even better than I remembered them being.  (one of the handlers came back to ask why I had them signing fabric blocks, and wants to see it when it is finished ...the quilt that is..)
> 
> We endedup not staying for the fireworks as it looked like another storm was coming in...lots of thunder and lightning, but not sure about the rain...I think I was asleep when it came through.  I know the power went out in the resort for a while, just enough to mess up the clocks!  (and the room got a tad warm while waiting for the air to come back on.)
> 
> 
> OK, funny from yesterday...and it did not even happen at Disney!  My middle son (who is staying home and watching our dogs at our house) called to let us know they finally returned husband's police car to the house.  (only a couple days late) Micheal came home from work to see the police car parked...in our neighbor's driveway!  Not only did they park it at the wrong house, but they had blocked in their cars!  Not sure exactly when it was parked there, because Michael has to leave at 4 am for work...luckily, he knew where the spare key was and was able to move it back to its own home and spot in the driveway!
> 
> I would have loved to hear the phone call from the neighbor to 911 asking why there was a police car blocking their driveway!
> 
> 
> Today is our last day at the parks, and I am a little sad.  I am a LOT tired, but a little sad on leaving.  We will spend a bit of time at DHS in the morning and then go over to MK for the rest of the day ending with dinner at CRT and then home to pack.  The other two parts of the family will be going to the party .... if they can stop fighting long enough!
> 
> It should be an interesting trip home if they don't make up...they are all riding in the same car!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry it's your last day - YAY for bouncebacks!!!!  And ROFL about your DH's police car...  That's probably the funniest thing I've heard all week.  

It's awfully quiet with out you around here (only 2 pages in the last 2 days), it will be good to have you back!  

And, of course, can't wait to see pics!



Meshell2002 said:


> http://www.jiffyshirts.com/hanes-5680.html
> 
> I ordered these last time I ordered for myself.  I am 36, have 2 kids and teeter between a 16 to a size 20....depending on the cut of the shirt. This shirt is cut for a female, and it is not so fitted that you have to order a size larger (like those of us with cantalopes/ watermelons tend to do ) I ordered the 2 XL and it was too big, but not so big I would pay shipping to send it back, but I will order the XL next time. It had minimal shrinkage when I washed and dried it on the white cycle with DH undershirts.



I think you just described me.  Seriously.  Except, I plan to be much smaller for our trip in the spring.  BUt thanks for the link, I saved it to my favs for our trip stuff.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> I know!  Her designs are still on her page...and yes I did look through them all and didn't see it.
> 
> I was going to buy 2 designs from her a couple weeks ago, but saw the postings about her not responding and got worried, so I just digitized them myself!


That's probably just as well.  The reason that I was trying to contact her is because I was having some trouble with one of her designs.  I just wanted to let her know so that she could fix the problem.



cajunfan said:


> Okay all you creative types...I have a challenge for you...
> 
> I was talking with the lady that I do the surgery caps for at Vandy Children's Hosp...and we got on the subject that they really need Halloween costumes for the kiddos to trick or treat in if they are in hospital during this time. So we were trying to brainstorm some about what we could do to make some easy costumes that would be a variety of both boys and girls from toddler sizes to probably preteen/teen agers. I know she is going to make some lady bugs out of cotton (If you got the Joanns mailer recently she is making those on p 15!). I was thinking of doing varios capes of a few different sizes...ones like SuperHero capes for boys, princess capes for girls, generic butterfly or birds or bumbees for both... I would love to hear everyone's suggestions. Remeber it needs to be relatively easy, relatively inexpensive material, and can not really be fitted in any manner since we will have no idea of counts and sizes.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your creativity!
> 
> Lynn


How nice of you and the other lady to want to make costumes for the kids in the hospital.  I think the idea of capes are wonderful.  You could also make some simple chef hats so the kids could be chefs or a mob cap/sun bonnet so that they could be pioneer girls.  Paired with an apron, either of those would make a great costume.  A red cape would be good for little Red Riding Hood.  You could add mouse ears or cat ears to a headband and then whip up a simple tail to pin to the child's back end.


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please help!
> 
> I think it was a few threads back, but awhile ago Froggy (I think it was her) gave us directions on how to add names to designs in Stitch Era.  I was successfully doing it and then I didn't sew much over the summer.  Now, for the life of me, I can't figure how what I am doing wrong.  They just refuse to show up on my machine when I am adding names to designs.  I really wanted to do a pumpkin shirt for both of my girls tonight with their names, but it just will not work!!!!  I can't find the directions she gave us.  Can any of you help me out and repost them if you know where they are?
> 
> Thanks!


Okay...that was me but I can't find the post either!  I wonder if it got taken down or something.  This explanation probably won't be as good..sorry!

Do you have a purchased font so that it is letter by letter or are you trying to just add a font that you have on your computer to a file you've purchased.

If the second...open the pes file in SEU.  If needed: you can select the whole image (using a box around the design).  Then you can resize/move the image a little so that you'll have enough room to add a name.

Then on the left click the little letter and type what you want in the font you want.  Then place that font with your design.  Now export the design as a new name as a pes (so you don't overwrite the purchased one).  This should get it.

If it is a purchased font it will be a little more difficult, but I can try and talk you through it..or maybe someone knows where the link is!

Good luck!
Jessica


----------



## aboveH20

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Please help!
> 
> I think it was a few threads back, but awhile ago Froggy (I think it was her) gave us directions on how to add names to designs in Stitch Era.  I was successfully doing it and then I didn't sew much over the summer.  Now, for the life of me, I can't figure how what I am doing wrong.  They just refuse to show up on my machine when I am adding names to designs.  I really wanted to do a pumpkin shirt for both of my girls tonight with their names, but it just will not work!!!!  I can't find the directions she gave us.  Can any of you help me out and repost them if you know where they are?
> 
> Thanks!





froggy33 said:


> Okay...that was me but I can't find the post either!  I wonder if it got taken down or something.  This explanation probably won't be as good..sorry!
> 
> Do you have a purchased font so that it is letter by letter or are you trying to just add a font that you have on your computer to a file you've purchased.
> 
> If the second...open the pes file in SEU.  If needed: you can select the whole image (using a box around the design).  Then you can resize/move the image a little so that you'll have enough room to add a name.
> 
> Then on the left click the little letter and type what you want in the font you want.  Then place that font with your design.  Now export the design as a new name as a pes (so you don't overwrite the purchased one).  This should get it.
> 
> If it is a purchased font it will be a little more difficult, but I can try and talk you through it..or maybe someone knows where the link is!
> 
> Good luck!
> Jessica




I emailed it to myself.

It's Part 26 post 2179.

Maybe helpful to read both -- both by Froggy


----------



## NiniMorris

We had an awesome day yesterday!  I really feel sad that it was our last day in the parks.  (I refuse to make the comment that since we did not see DS, DIL and his party the whole day that  THAT might have had something to do with the way the day went...)

We started at DHS, practically NO crowds, and rode everything we pilling in.  all wanted to at least once, then headed to MK.  The crowds were much heavier there.  The Halloween party had sold out, so all the day guests were there and as well as the party  guests were spilling in.  (In fact, as some people cut in line in front of hubby and the stroller, several comments were made that he wasn't using a party ticket to get in....so he didn't need to be in line taking up space!...but the cm set them all straight and made them let him in first.)

By this time it had gotten hot and the attitude of most of the party goers was a bit mean spirited.  It was the first time I had seen that much attitude at Disney.  Really kind of strange.

We managed to ride all the family's favorites...all three Mountains, the tea cups (?) and a couple others.  (now, I had NO idea that the tea cups was a family favorite...we rarely ever ride it!)  We also managed to introduce my SIL to the Dole Whip.  He is hooked!

By this time it was time to head to the castle, so we said goodby to my daughter and her hubby and made our way there.   (where we saw more of that attitude...people couldn't get in and somehow felt they were entitled to eat at the castle since their vacation was paid for ) But, once we got upstairs, the only attitude we saw was my DD11 informing me she was NOT having her picture taken with the Princesses!

I got all my squares for my quilt signed (really wish I had more time to get more squares completed!) had the BEST server, and fantastic food.

It was really kinda funny when we finally left (our ADR was for 6:55 and we were not doing the party afterward.)  They very politely asked if we were staying for the party.  When we said no, they told us our royal escort would take us to the front gate (what they didn't mention was that it would be by way of Omaha!)  It was almost a forced march speed...and I had trouble keeping up...but we made it!  (Hubby commented I need to make sure my legs will make the trip better next time!)

As we were driving back to the resort, my DD11 made sure we know she wants to do the party next year.  That's right...I forgot to tell you...we booked our bounce back for next year!  We are going on the last day of the free dining and staying for 10 days.  I almost have hubby convinced to get annual passes...we'll see!

So, with less than 365 days to go...I got to get busy!





(also, I saw a lot more customs in the park this year than we have in the past. As well as a lot of little girls complaining about the itchy dresses their moms forced them to wear!  All the shirts we wore got tons and tons of compliments, with several people begging for my email address to order some shirts...and I did not give our my email address...just told them my shop on etsy would be back up and running the first week of October and they were more than welcome to look.  Don't want to make the mouse mad at me for not following the rules about not soliciting on property!)



Had a great trip overall and not looking forward to the long drive home....or the part about getting the lesson plans ready for home schooling one short person starting on Monday! 

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I am the opposite.  I am always planning too far ahead!  I did Halloween and Thanksgiving outfits in the summer.  Now I am working on spring outfits for my niece.  Then I will have to hope that she doesn't out grow them before I give them to her.  I also need to make a couple of bowling shirts for my nephews for this spring.


I wish I had your initiative!  I try to think ahead but I can't manage.  I bought Halloween applique designs last May and none are stitched out yet.  I think I need to cut back a wee bit on BGs.  Sadly they are keeping me from doing things I want to do for my own children.  I will still do them -- just need to scale the projects back some.



babynala said:


> T-Shirt Question:  I want to purchase some t-shirts for our family for our upcoming trip from Jiffy Shirts.  I wanted to get some shirts that are for women and ideally a little fitted but not tight.  Anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?  Are they any particular ones that you don't like?
> 
> I don't want to spend a fortune on shirts that we are only going to wear once.
> 
> Nothing like waiting until the last minute!!
> 
> TIA


You may also want to try Rock Bottom t-shirts.  Their boy's selection is poor, but I got some decent junior cut t's for a BG there and ordered a bunch of cute ruffled edge t's in both long and short sleeve for my dd.  They had some OK looking woman's t's, though I didn't order any.  Unlike Meshell, I like a tight fit in t's as all I have are mini grapefruits.



cajunfan said:


> Okay all you creative types...I have a challenge for you...
> 
> I was talking with the lady that I do the surgery caps for at Vandy Children's Hosp...and we got on the subject that they really need Halloween costumes for the kiddos to trick or treat in if they are in hospital during this time. So we were trying to brainstorm some about what we could do to make some easy costumes that would be a variety of both boys and girls from toddler sizes to probably preteen/teen agers. I know she is going to make some lady bugs out of cotton (If you got the Joanns mailer recently she is making those on p 15!). I was thinking of doing varios capes of a few different sizes...ones like SuperHero capes for boys, princess capes for girls, generic butterfly or birds or bumbees for both... I would love to hear everyone's suggestions. Remeber it needs to be relatively easy, relatively inexpensive material, and can not really be fitted in any manner since we will have no idea of counts and sizes.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your creativity!
> 
> Lynn


I love the idea of capes and I also thought of aprons and the like the idea of things like chef's hats or Little Red Riding Hood.  You could also make capes with ears for animals -- like dalmatian fabric ones, or cow print.  I love how you help out so much with the hospital 

MICHELLE: Thought I grabbed your quote -- I decided not to call Just Fabrics as I need these outfits done by this Friday.  I found a set of Beatle's embroidery designs so my ds is getting a bowling shirt with black on black music notes mixed with the Beatles fabric I found here and an applique.  It's turning out cute so far but I'm out of fusible interfacing and likely will not go to the store until Monday to get some.  I also enlarged the BS pattern to a size 9/10 so hopefully it turns out OK!

For dd I decided to do a knit t with the Olivia and will do embroidery on that with different designs from the set I got.  I have 5 different color solids knits that I'll combine along with one with flowers and then I have some fabrics to combine with the Beatles fabrics for deco jeans.  Just having found the embroidery set will make it so I don't need so many fabrics.  I may even make myself a scarf with some of the designs on it and a t for dh -- it's in my plans, but time is not always on my side.  We shall see how the week progresses.  This weekend we have lots on the schedule so my sewing will mainly be the weekdays, but I don't work at all this week.


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> We had an awesome day yesterday!  I really feel sad that it was our last day in the parks.  (I refuse to make the comment that since we did not see DS, DIL and his party the whole day that  THAT might have had something to do with the way the day went...)
> 
> We started at DHS, practically NO crowds, and rode everything we pilling in.  all wanted to at least once, then headed to MK.  The crowds were much heavier there.  The Halloween party had sold out, so all the day guests were there and as well as the party  guests were spilling in.  (In fact, as some people cut in line in front of hubby and the stroller, several comments were made that he wasn't using a party ticket to get in....so he didn't need to be in line taking up space!...but the cm set them all straight and made them let him in first.)
> 
> By this time it had gotten hot and the attitude of most of the party goers was a bit mean spirited.  It was the first time I had seen that much attitude at Disney.  Really kind of strange.
> 
> We managed to ride all the family's favorites...all three Mountains, the tea cups (?) and a couple others.  (now, I had NO idea that the tea cups was a family favorite...we rarely ever ride it!)  We also managed to introduce my SIL to the Dole Whip.  He is hooked!
> 
> By this time it was time to head to the castle, so we said goodby to my daughter and her hubby and made our way there.   (where we saw more of that attitude...people couldn't get in and somehow felt they were entitled to eat at the castle since their vacation was paid for ) But, once we got upstairs, the only attitude we saw was my DD11 informing me she was NOT having her picture taken with the Princesses!
> 
> I got all my squares for my quilt signed (really wish I had more time to get more squares completed!) had the BEST server, and fantastic food.
> 
> It was really kinda funny when we finally left (our ADR was for 6:55 and we were not doing the party afterward.)  They very politely asked if we were staying for the party.  When we said no, they told us our royal escort would take us to the front gate (what they didn't mention was that it would be by way of Omaha!)  It was almost a forced march speed...and I had trouble keeping up...but we made it!  (Hubby commented I need to make sure my legs will make the trip better next time!)
> 
> As we were driving back to the resort, my DD11 made sure we know she wants to do the party next year.  That's right...I forgot to tell you...we booked our bounce back for next year!  We are going on the last day of the free dining and staying for 10 days.  I almost have hubby convinced to get annual passes...we'll see!
> 
> So, with less than 365 days to go...I got to get busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, I saw a lot more customs in the park this year than we have in the past. As well as a lot of little girls complaining about the itchy dresses their moms forced them to wear!  All the shirts we wore got tons and tons of compliments, with several people begging for my email address to order some shirts...and I did not give our my email address...just told them my shop on etsy would be back up and running the first week of October and they were more than welcome to look.  Don't want to make the mouse mad at me for not following the rules about not soliciting on property!)
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great trip overall and not looking forward to the long drive home....or the part about getting the lesson plans ready for home schooling one short person starting on Monday!
> 
> Nini



Sorry about all the mean people at MK - that really makes me feel bad.

Awesome about all the comments on your shirts!  I don't know what I am going to do about the stuff I plan to make for our trip - I was thinking of cutting my tags in half, and appliqueing them on the outside of our customs, like a brand tag.  Do you think that would be considered "soliciting"?    It's not like I"d do a 3"x3" tag - it would be about 1"x1"...  LOL  So, you'd have to be pretty close to see it.  

That's so sad about uncomfortable girls in hot, itchy dresses...  IMHO - comfort at Disney is a priority.

You will do wonderful home schooling DS, I am sure it's super stressful getting started - but I think it will be so much better for him - especially the way he was treated.  



I've been busy sewing away...  My ticker is still counting down.  I hope to be finished up with these outfits well before Christmas, so I can make a few things for the girls for our trip.  Oldest dd requested a specific custom (Whoo-hoo) and youngest dd kind of gave me free reign.  Honestly, I will probably just do a bunch of t-shirts, or a few anyways - again, I want them to be comfy.  

D~


----------



## miprender

Nini how awesome that you booked again for next year.




aboveH20 said:


> I emailed it to myself.
> 
> It's Part 26 post 2179.
> 
> Maybe helpful to read both -- both by Froggy



Thanks I should have saved it for myself too. 



VBAndrea said:


> MICHELLE: Thought I grabbed your quote -- I decided not to call Just Fabrics as I need these outfits done by this Friday.  I found a set of Beatle's embroidery designs so my ds is getting a bowling shirt with black on black music notes mixed with the Beatles fabric I found here and an applique.  It's turning out cute so far but I'm out of fusible interfacing and likely will not go to the store until Monday to get some.  I also enlarged the BS pattern to a size 9/10 so hopefully it turns out OK!
> 
> For dd I decided to do a knit t with the Olivia and will do embroidery on that with different designs from the set I got.  I have 5 different color solids knits that I'll combine along with one with flowers and then I have some fabrics to combine with the Beatles fabrics for deco jeans.  Just having found the embroidery set will make it so I don't need so many fabrics.  I may even make myself a scarf with some of the designs on it and a t for dh -- it's in my plans, but time is not always on my side.  We shall see how the week progresses.  This weekend we have lots on the schedule so my sewing will mainly be the weekdays, but I don't work at all this week.



I hope you post pictures


----------



## miprender

Here's froggy's quote:



froggy33 said:


> Good afternoon! For those of you that were wondering, as I was, about lettering in Stitch ERA.
> 
> Firt, I think the already loaded fonts, or fonts you load to your computer do work well.  Admittedly, some better than others.  I just digitzed and stitched this image recently, using all embedded fonts.  So I know they work and you can do it!  I did it on a Tshirt, so I used wash away on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for joining fonts.  I think I figured it out, although I haven't actually stitched one out to see if it works.
> Following this image (which is what your SEU screen would look like doing this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. open the first letter of the word you are making (mine was a K in .pes format).  Double ckik the file in the folder or select open file under artwork in SEU. These are done in stitch packs.  Notice to the right, when you open the object manager, you can select the stitch pack for that letter.  Then you can adjust size, color, or rotation of the individual letter.  Just clicking on the K itself will only select individual stitches.
> 
> 2. To add a subsequent letter, select Design gallery on the left hand side.  Then within that, select machine format (since you'll want the other .pes (etc) files).  Find the file you have your letters in.  It can't be a zipped file...I had to transfer mine to a regular file.
> 
> 3.  Select the next letter and drag and drop that into the working area.  It will transfer and up will pop a box asking you how you want to assgn this letter I just check the bottom choice, where I can choose the color I want.
> 
> 4.  The new letter will be there and can again be selected in the object manager to adjust it how you would like.  Continue to do this with the remaining letters.  When all are together you can select them all in the object manager or select stithes by rectangle right under the stitch editing words in middle top.  Then you can adjust the word as a whole.
> 
> 5.  In order to keep the machine from stopping at every letter, (so if you want the whole word to be the same color thread and just stitch on through).  You have to assign them all the same color.  To do this, just make each letter the same color, by selecting the top color (no. 1) in the color bar over by the design gallery.  Or if you want each letter a different color, just select a different color box for each letter.
> 
> 6.  Export this design.  Click on the little arrow next to the file button on top left.  Then name/export how you would like.  And done
> 
> You can do this with other designs as well, like if you wanted to put 2 4x4 designs together into a 5x7 hoop so you don't have to rehoop.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

Good Morning Everyone!!

Im excited to announce that we have a new Big Give!! and its for a Little Boy named Owen. He is 3 years old and has a severe heart condition that will eventually lead to a heart transplant. He is super adorable, and has a sweet 11 year old sister Kamryn who could use some extra lovin too!! They are very excited to be at Disney during the holiday season! Their ship date will be 10/28/11! Who will be the first to sign up???


Just look at this face!! How cute is he!! What a little trooper! He love superhero's (maybe a cool cape?), PIXAR characters and Mickey and the Gang!!





Here is the rest of the family - mom loves it when they all match! Kamryn loves TINKERBELLE and VILLIANS (I see a cool villian outfit in her future), Minnie and the princess cuties!!





Even if you cant send a gift to this family, please head over to their PTR and encourage them as they  make plans!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677570

Thanks Everyone!! Have a GREAT WEEKEND!!!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Okay...that was me but I can't find the post either!  I wonder if it got taken down or something.  This explanation probably won't be as good..sorry!
> 
> Do you have a purchased font so that it is letter by letter or are you trying to just add a font that you have on your computer to a file you've purchased.
> 
> If the second...open the pes file in SEU.  If needed: you can select the whole image (using a box around the design).  Then you can resize/move the image a little so that you'll have enough room to add a name.
> 
> Then on the left click the little letter and type what you want in the font you want.  Then place that font with your design.  Now export the design as a new name as a pes (so you don't overwrite the purchased one).  This should get it.
> 
> If it is a purchased font it will be a little more difficult, but I can try and talk you through it..or maybe someone knows where the link is!
> 
> Good luck!
> Jessica





aboveH20 said:


> I emailed it to myself.
> 
> It's Part 26 post 2179.
> 
> Maybe helpful to read both -- both by Froggy





miprender said:


> Here's froggy's quote:



Thanks everyone for trying to help me out.  I really appreciate it.  Aren't those directions for Froggy for when you are using purchased fonts?

If it is okay, I am just going to run you guys through what I am doing and maybe you can tell me what I am doing wrong:
1. I open up my purchased design in PES format since I have the brother pe770.
2. I choose a hoop size.  Any of the brother vertical hoops that are 5.118x7.087.
3. I put the little box around my design and drag it up to my hoop and put it where I want it in the hoop. 
4. I click on the lettering box on the left hand side and choose what true type font I want and type out the name I want embroidered.  I hit enter and then go down and adjust where I want it and what size I want it by clicking on the box around the name.
5. I hit the little lightning bolt at the top.
6. I then save it and export it as a PES format design and change the name.
7. I put this saved design on my USB port, stick it into my machine, and nothing is there!!!!

Do you have any idea what I am doing wrong or missing?  It is just so frustrating because I successfully did it in the past.  I worked on it for over 2 hours yesterday.  Ellen was sweet for me last time and digitized a name for me, but I don't want to have to ask people to do that for me everytime.

Jessica said on facebook that she can't do it anymore either since the software has been updated.  Did I need to update the software somewhere?  Anyone else having this problem?

Again, I can't thank you enough for the help!!!  I just want to solve this problem quickly because one of my very best friends daughter's is turning 1 this week and she wants me to embroider a one and her name on her little bloomers so i need to fix this problem soon.

I am wondering if I need to take the software off of my computer and then upload it all again if that is possible?


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> We had an awesome day yesterday!  I really feel sad that it was our last day in the parks.  (I refuse to make the comment that since we did not see DS, DIL and his party the whole day that  THAT might have had something to do with the way the day went...)
> 
> We started at DHS, practically NO crowds, and rode everything we pilling in.  all wanted to at least once, then headed to MK.  The crowds were much heavier there.  The Halloween party had sold out, so all the day guests were there and as well as the party  guests were spilling in.  (In fact, as some people cut in line in front of hubby and the stroller, several comments were made that he wasn't using a party ticket to get in....so he didn't need to be in line taking up space!...but the cm set them all straight and made them let him in first.)
> 
> By this time it had gotten hot and the attitude of most of the party goers was a bit mean spirited.  It was the first time I had seen that much attitude at Disney.  Really kind of strange.
> 
> We managed to ride all the family's favorites...all three Mountains, the tea cups (?) and a couple others.  (now, I had NO idea that the tea cups was a family favorite...we rarely ever ride it!)  We also managed to introduce my SIL to the Dole Whip.  He is hooked!
> 
> By this time it was time to head to the castle, so we said goodby to my daughter and her hubby and made our way there.   (where we saw more of that attitude...people couldn't get in and somehow felt they were entitled to eat at the castle since their vacation was paid for ) But, once we got upstairs, the only attitude we saw was my DD11 informing me she was NOT having her picture taken with the Princesses!
> 
> I got all my squares for my quilt signed (really wish I had more time to get more squares completed!) had the BEST server, and fantastic food.
> 
> It was really kinda funny when we finally left (our ADR was for 6:55 and we were not doing the party afterward.)  They very politely asked if we were staying for the party.  When we said no, they told us our royal escort would take us to the front gate (what they didn't mention was that it would be by way of Omaha!)  It was almost a forced march speed...and I had trouble keeping up...but we made it!  (Hubby commented I need to make sure my legs will make the trip better next time!)
> 
> As we were driving back to the resort, my DD11 made sure we know she wants to do the party next year.  That's right...I forgot to tell you...we booked our bounce back for next year!  We are going on the last day of the free dining and staying for 10 days.  I almost have hubby convinced to get annual passes...we'll see!
> 
> So, with less than 365 days to go...I got to get busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, I saw a lot more customs in the park this year than we have in the past. As well as a lot of little girls complaining about the itchy dresses their moms forced them to wear!  All the shirts we wore got tons and tons of compliments, with several people begging for my email address to order some shirts...and I did not give our my email address...just told them my shop on etsy would be back up and running the first week of October and they were more than welcome to look.  Don't want to make the mouse mad at me for not following the rules about not soliciting on property!)
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great trip overall and not looking forward to the long drive home....or the part about getting the lesson plans ready for home schooling one short person starting on Monday!
> 
> Nini




Nini, sorry about the grumpy people at MK....sounds like you made the best of the day and had fun!
those people wanting to eat at the castle definately didn't do any planning did they 
have a safe trip home and wishing you the best with homeschooling your DS, you are going to do great!!!



billwendy said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Im excited to announce that we have a new Big Give!! and its for a Little Boy named Owen. He is 3 years old and has a severe heart condition that will eventually lead to a heart transplant. He is super adorable, and has a sweet 11 year old sister Kamryn who could use some extra lovin too!! They are very excited to be at Disney during the holiday season! Their ship date will be 10/28/11! Who will be the first to sign up???
> 
> 
> Just look at this face!! How cute is he!! What a little trooper! He love superhero's (maybe a cool cape?), PIXAR characters and Mickey and the Gang!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the rest of the family - mom loves it when they all match! Kamryn loves TINKERBELLE and VILLIANS (I see a cool villian outfit in her future), Minnie and the princess cuties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you cant send a gift to this family, please head over to their PTR and encourage them as they  make plans!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2677570
> 
> Thanks Everyone!! Have a GREAT WEEKEND!!!



Owen is a little cutie!  signed up for pixie dust!


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> Owen is a little cutie!  signed up for pixie dust!



Thanks so much Lisa!!! This little guy will be so much fun to do! He loves everything -lol!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much Lisa!!! This little guy will be so much fun to do! He loves everything -lol!!!



always happy to spread the pixie dust!

Owen looks a lot like my friends little guy too...the same big blue eyes!
will have Megan pick things out for Kamryn since they are the same age!


----------



## kstgelais4

miprender said:


> Sorry you drove there. They actually closed last week and opened a super Walmart off 146A in Smithfield. I just checked out their fabric department yesterday and they had some cool pirate fabric that I had been wanting for a while.
> 
> So where do you live? Hopefully it wasn't that far of a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> GrammytoMany said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Miprender) Thanks for the information about the new Walmart off of 146A in Smithfield. I'll have to go down there (maybe this weekend)...live in MA about 3 miles from the Cumberland, RI line...so it wasn't a long drive.  Just a pain to get there and see it gone.
> Sheila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrammytoMany said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that I drove to Woonsocket, RI to check out the fabric at the Walmart....only to discover that the store is NO LONGER THERE...even the store sign was down.  When did that happen?  I was there at least 3 months ago to pickup oil for my car -- I saw some awesome fabric but didn't have the time to really shop.
> 
> Sheila
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that there were disboutiquers who live so incredibly close to me! I live about 10 minutes from the N.Smithfield SuperWalmart, in MA. We should have a DisMeet in the WalMart fabric section. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ireland_nicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get the floral fabric, and the aqua dots? I have been looking for them for over a week now, and haven't been able to find them IRL or online!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mphalens

Hey y'all! Just popping in to post that I had to leave my laptop at the repair shop here in RI :-(. Hard Drive failure, fan failure, possible track pad failure.  thank goodness for apple's time machine and the fact that something told me to start backing it up every day... I'd be sick if I'd lost any of my recent (or old stuff) work...

So, it's iPad posting for me until I get the computer back (probably not til the end of the week or early next week) ....


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Thanks everyone for trying to help me out.  I really appreciate it.  Aren't those directions for Froggy for when you are using purchased fonts?
> 
> If it is okay, I am just going to run you guys through what I am doing and maybe you can tell me what I am doing wrong:
> 1. I open up my purchased design in PES format since I have the brother pe770.
> 2. I choose a hoop size.  Any of the brother vertical hoops that are 5.118x7.087.
> 3. I put the little box around my design and drag it up to my hoop and put it where I want it in the hoop.
> 4. I click on the lettering box on the left hand side and choose what true type font I want and type out the name I want embroidered.  I hit enter and then go down and adjust where I want it and what size I want it by clicking on the box around the name.
> 5. I hit the little lightning bolt at the top.
> 6. I then save it and export it as a PES format design and change the name.
> 7. I put this saved design on my USB port, stick it into my machine, and nothing is there!!!!
> 
> Do you have any idea what I am doing wrong or missing?  It is just so frustrating because I successfully did it in the past.  I worked on it for over 2 hours yesterday.  Ellen was sweet for me last time and digitized a name for me, but I don't want to have to ask people to do that for me everytime.
> 
> Jessica said on facebook that she can't do it anymore either since the software has been updated.  Did I need to update the software somewhere?  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Again, I can't thank you enough for the help!!!  I just want to solve this problem quickly because one of my very best friends daughter's is turning 1 this week and she wants me to embroider a one and her name on her little bloomers so i need to fix this problem soon.
> 
> I am wondering if I need to take the software off of my computer and then upload it all again if that is possible?


Okay.. I think maybe everything is good until you hit that lightning bolt.  I have never done this before??? Even when full on digitizing.

1. I open up my purchased design in PES format since I have the brother pe770.
2. I choose a hoop size. Any of the brother vertical hoops that are 5.118x7.087.
3. I put the little box around my design and drag it up to my hoop and put it where I want it in the hoop. 
4. I click on the lettering box on the left hand side and choose what true type font I want and type out the name I want embroidered. I hit enter and then go down and adjust where I want it and what size I want it by clicking on the box around the name.
*5. Try skipping your step 5.  Instead, select the font and then click on the next color (on the left).  This keeps your stitches "in order"  Doesn't matter what color, just the next one.*
6. I then save it and export it as a PES format design and change the name.
7. I put this saved design on my USB port, stick it into my machine, and nothing is there!!!! -* I haven't done this...but I reopened it in my SEU and it was all there.*
Hope this works!!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I wish I had your initiative!  I try to think ahead but I can't manage.  I bought Halloween applique designs last May and none are stitched out yet.  I think I need to cut back a wee bit on BGs.  Sadly they are keeping me from doing things I want to do for my own children.  I will still do them -- just need to scale the projects back some.



My family doesn't call it initiative.  They call it crazy!  I am always the first one finished with my holiday shopping too!  It drives my family nuts!

Can't wait to see the Beatles outfits.  They sound like they are going to be awesome!

I went the Quilt and Sewing Expo yesterday.  I thought it was fun to walk around and look at all the booths.  I bought a few kinds of stabilizer and some embroidery thread.  I saw something that they called a surfboard that you put on top of your ironing board so that you can use it as a table or have a larger ironing surface.  I really liked it but thought it seemed kind of expensive.  If I go back next year, I might buy one.  I looked at the newest sewing/embroidery machines from Brother and Babylock.  I was absolutely drooling over them but if I brought one home my DH would have a heart attack!!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> My family doesn't call it initiative.  They call it crazy!  I am always the first one finished with my holiday shopping too!  It drives my family nuts!
> 
> Can't wait to see the Beatles outfits.  They sound like they are going to be awesome!
> 
> I went the Quilt and Sewing Expo yesterday.  I thought it was fun to walk around and look at all the booths.  I bought a few kinds of stabilizer and some embroidery thread.  I saw something that they called a surfboard that you put on top of your ironing board so that you can use it as a table or have a larger ironing surface.  I really liked it but thought it seemed kind of expensive.  If I go back next year, I might buy one.  I looked at the newest sewing/embroidery machines from Brother and Babylock.  I was absolutely drooling over them but if I brought one home my DH would have a heart attack!!!!



I'm hoping to get to go to the one in Atlanta later this month...not sure if I will have any money or not...I like to buy my thread and stabilizer there from the Marathon booth...it is my excuse for going!  LOL!  I tell my husband I am saving on shipping!



Finally got home...one load of laundry is in the wash and all the clean clothes are unpacked (that took all of 2 minutes...its ALL dirty!  LOL)

Trying to convince hubby to go get take out then a long hot bath and a long nighty night is on the menu   See you in the am!


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> And now we return to our story....As the Trip Turns...or something like that!  Yesterday was a strange day.  We did Ak in the am and Epcot in the pm.  Nothing went according to plan, but in the end it all worked out...more or less!
> 
> Due to hurt feelings and sibling rivalry, we did not stay together the whole day.  In fact we only saw my DS, DIL, and grand daughter when they needed me to watch the GD while they rode something.  (still not sure why we all pitched in to pay for the 'nanny' to come with us!)
> 
> DIL and DS decided to go back to the room instead of doing Epcot with us, since they had been there for EMH the night before without GD.  Which made our dinner ressie go from 8 people to 4 people.   Garden Grill did not disappoint!  Our server, Patrick, was well worth the price of admission.  In case you don't recognize the name, he is the singing server.  He sang the menu to us, sang a song for Dale (because Chip gets all the attention) and sang a special Birthday song to DS.  The characters were even better than I remembered them being.  (one of the handlers came back to ask why I had them signing fabric blocks, and wants to see it when it is finished ...the quilt that is..)
> 
> We endedup not staying for the fireworks as it looked like another storm was coming in...lots of thunder and lightning, but not sure about the rain...I think I was asleep when it came through.  I know the power went out in the resort for a while, just enough to mess up the clocks!  (and the room got a tad warm while waiting for the air to come back on.)
> 
> 
> OK, funny from yesterday...and it did not even happen at Disney!  My middle son (who is staying home and watching our dogs at our house) called to let us know they finally returned husband's police car to the house.  (only a couple days late) Micheal came home from work to see the police car parked...in our neighbor's driveway!  Not only did they park it at the wrong house, but they had blocked in their cars!  Not sure exactly when it was parked there, because Michael has to leave at 4 am for work...luckily, he knew where the spare key was and was able to move it back to its own home and spot in the driveway!
> 
> I would have loved to hear the phone call from the neighbor to 911 asking why there was a police car blocking their driveway!
> 
> 
> Today is our last day at the parks, and I am a little sad.  I am a LOT tired, but a little sad on leaving.  We will spend a bit of time at DHS in the morning and then go over to MK for the rest of the day ending with dinner at CRT and then home to pack.  The other two parts of the family will be going to the party .... if they can stop fighting long enough!
> 
> It should be an interesting trip home if they don't make up...they are all riding in the same car!
> 
> 
> Nini



Continuing to enjoy your live updates. Hopefully I can convince DH to try Garden Grill again next trip. He got sick from the food last time, but I think that had something to do with the fact that he had 3 rounds of desserts! (Ok, I had some of the first round, but still) Let's just say that was not a fun night!



cajunfan said:


> Okay all you creative types...I have a challenge for you...
> 
> I was talking with the lady that I do the surgery caps for at Vandy Children's Hosp...and we got on the subject that they really need Halloween costumes for the kiddos to trick or treat in if they are in hospital during this time. So we were trying to brainstorm some about what we could do to make some easy costumes that would be a variety of both boys and girls from toddler sizes to probably preteen/teen agers. I know she is going to make some lady bugs out of cotton (If you got the Joanns mailer recently she is making those on p 15!). I was thinking of doing varios capes of a few different sizes...ones like SuperHero capes for boys, princess capes for girls, generic butterfly or birds or bumbees for both... I would love to hear everyone's suggestions. Remeber it needs to be relatively easy, relatively inexpensive material, and can not really be fitted in any manner since we will have no idea of counts and sizes.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your creativity!
> 
> Lynn



That's a wonderful idea! I am thinking hats of different types? Anything from wizards to just halloween fabric bucket hats should do. Another idea I have is aprons (I remember one of the moderators from the DisAbilities board posted some apron costumes for her DD who uses a wheelchair - I think it was posted quite a while back though)



NiniMorris said:


> We had an awesome day yesterday!  I really feel sad that it was our last day in the parks.  (I refuse to make the comment that since we did not see DS, DIL and his party the whole day that  THAT might have had something to do with the way the day went...)
> 
> We started at DHS, practically NO crowds, and rode everything we pilling in.  all wanted to at least once, then headed to MK.  The crowds were much heavier there.  The Halloween party had sold out, so all the day guests were there and as well as the party  guests were spilling in.  (In fact, as some people cut in line in front of hubby and the stroller, several comments were made that he wasn't using a party ticket to get in....so he didn't need to be in line taking up space!...but the cm set them all straight and made them let him in first.)
> 
> By this time it had gotten hot and the attitude of most of the party goers was a bit mean spirited.  It was the first time I had seen that much attitude at Disney.  Really kind of strange.
> 
> We managed to ride all the family's favorites...all three Mountains, the tea cups (?) and a couple others.  (now, I had NO idea that the tea cups was a family favorite...we rarely ever ride it!)  We also managed to introduce my SIL to the Dole Whip.  He is hooked!
> 
> By this time it was time to head to the castle, so we said goodby to my daughter and her hubby and made our way there.   (where we saw more of that attitude...people couldn't get in and somehow felt they were entitled to eat at the castle since their vacation was paid for ) But, once we got upstairs, the only attitude we saw was my DD11 informing me she was NOT having her picture taken with the Princesses!
> 
> I got all my squares for my quilt signed (really wish I had more time to get more squares completed!) had the BEST server, and fantastic food.
> 
> It was really kinda funny when we finally left (our ADR was for 6:55 and we were not doing the party afterward.)  They very politely asked if we were staying for the party.  When we said no, they told us our royal escort would take us to the front gate (what they didn't mention was that it would be by way of Omaha!)  It was almost a forced march speed...and I had trouble keeping up...but we made it!  (Hubby commented I need to make sure my legs will make the trip better next time!)
> 
> As we were driving back to the resort, my DD11 made sure we know she wants to do the party next year.  That's right...I forgot to tell you...we booked our bounce back for next year!  We are going on the last day of the free dining and staying for 10 days.  I almost have hubby convinced to get annual passes...we'll see!
> 
> So, with less than 365 days to go...I got to get busy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, I saw a lot more customs in the park this year than we have in the past. As well as a lot of little girls complaining about the itchy dresses their moms forced them to wear!  All the shirts we wore got tons and tons of compliments, with several people begging for my email address to order some shirts...and I did not give our my email address...just told them my shop on etsy would be back up and running the first week of October and they were more than welcome to look.  Don't want to make the mouse mad at me for not following the rules about not soliciting on property!)
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great trip overall and not looking forward to the long drive home....or the part about getting the lesson plans ready for home schooling one short person starting on Monday!
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you had a good morning at Studios. Too bad about the mean nasty people at the party. How exciting for the Bounceback! I guess you have another trip to sew for now!

Good luck with homeschooling on Monday. I am sure that will be much better for him in the long run!



VBAndrea said:


> I wish I had your initiative!  I try to think ahead but I can't manage.  I bought Halloween applique designs last May and none are stitched out yet.  I think I need to cut back a wee bit on BGs.  Sadly they are keeping me from doing things I want to do for my own children.  I will still do them -- just need to scale the projects back some.



You do so much for the Gives Andrea. I hope you will be able to balance sewing for your children and your desire to help with the Gives. We all understand that it is difficult to get the time to sew for the Gives! I often admire how much effort you put into the special gifts to send to the families.



dianemom2 said:


> I went the Quilt and Sewing Expo yesterday.  I thought it was fun to walk around and look at all the booths.  I bought a few kinds of stabilizer and some embroidery thread.  I saw something that they called a surfboard that you put on top of your ironing board so that you can use it as a table or have a larger ironing surface.  I really liked it but thought it seemed kind of expensive.  If I go back next year, I might buy one.  I looked at the newest sewing/embroidery machines from Brother and Babylock.  I was absolutely drooling over them but if I brought one home my DH would have a heart attack!!!!



Sounds like you had a fun day at the Expo. I need to pick up some more embrodiery thread...I wonder if there are any sewing expo coming my way anytime soon.


----------



## PurpleEars

I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!

May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!

This is the front:





And the back:





(DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)

I just took a few more pictures to show the embroidery around:















And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.






I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)

Rapunzel inspired dress (I also made a corset to go with it, but she did not want to wear it )





Aurora inspired dress





Cinderella inspired dress





Puffle shirt and skirt set





Minnie inspired dress





ariel top and skirt





Rapunzel dress





Thanks for looking!


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)
> 
> I just took a few more pictures to show the embroidery around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Okay I totally love your world showcase skirt fabulous.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Rapunzel inspired dress (I also made a corset to go with it, but she did not want to wear it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffle shirt and skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel top and skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is fabulous.

I was so sick yesterday that I wasn't able to work on a skirt for my cousin. So today I am going to try and finish that and a matching shirt.

I also want to make an outfit for my Godson since my cousin wants me to make him 2 outfits for his birthday in January. This will be a test for those.


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)
> 
> I just took a few more pictures to show the embroidery around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I IMMEDIATELY saw the wood on the stairs...my stairs still have the ugly builder's beige carpet because my hubby said it was too much trouble to put the hardwood on them.  I have the wood still in my garage for the last 2 bedrooms and the stair case!  (and probably enough for the kitchen as well...we had a long running debate about tile vs hardwood for the kitchen...tile won, but I think we bought the wood when it was on sale for the whole house...)

I love LOVE LOVE your adult Insa.  Especially the easy fits underneath.  My daughter wanted to wear a skirt this trip but was unsure of how she would   be able to navigate getting on and off the rides...let's just say she took a year of ballet and at the end was able to walk across the living room floor with out falling!  She ended up wearing shorts but was self conscious all day.

I've been thinking about those Mickey heads for one of our Epcot days next year.  I will bookmark your skirt for a reminder of that...who knows, I might even make a skirt for me...or not.

I love seeing your customs in action FluffandStuff...I wish I had been able to take more pictures of our trip, but it just didn't work out the way I had planned it.  We even had trouble getting enough Photopass pictures to make it worth while...which angers me to no end...considering I had to pay an extra $100 to get FREE dining and that stupid photo book!

Anyway, we are all safely home and attempting  to get back in to routines.  (of course I was not ready to turn the heat on this morning...but after melting all week at Disney, I really didn't want to freeze when back home...ok maybe bot freeze, but it IS in the 40's!!!)

With that in mind, I need to get the family up and at 'em or we will be late for church services..

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)
> 
> 
> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love your World Showcase skirt.  It turned out fabulous!  The shorts underneath are very smart!  And you can tell your hubby that he did a wonderful job on the hardwood floors on  your steps!




OhStuffandFluff said:


> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Rapunzel inspired dress (I also made a corset to go with it, but she did not want to wear it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffle shirt and skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel top and skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


The outfits look awesome!  So great to see them in action!  Your dd must have  gotten tons of additional attention.


----------



## ellenbenny

We just returned from our Disney trip last night.  I am pretty sure I saw Denise and family (NCMomof2) go by at EPCOT one night, but we were both on the move and didn't stop.  I did say hello.  Also on our first night we passed a family with a little girl in a princess stripwork skirt, and the Mom recognized my Rosetta Minnie bag, but not sure who it was.  Saw lots of other customs, but not sure I saw anyone else I recognized from here.  I was hoping to run into Nini, but did not see her.

It was quite hot, but only got rain one evening, and had a great time.

We did the Wanyama Safari at AK Lodge and that was great!!  Here is a photo of us from the Safari, it included a download of the photo they took.  I wore the top I made for Project Runway.





Lots of great stuff posted while we were away.  Nini, I am so sorry about your DH's friend.  

StuffandFluff - Great customs!!

I know there is a ton I missed, but WTMTQ!!


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> We did the Wanyama Safari at AK Lodge and that was great!!  Here is a photo of us from the Safari, it included a download of the photo they took.  I wore the top I made for Project Runway.



Ellen welcome back and love seeing your shirt in action.


----------



## miprender

Nini welcome back!




kstgelais4 said:


> I didn't realize that there were disboutiquers who live so incredibly close to me! I live about 10 minutes from the N.Smithfield SuperWalmart, in MA. We should have a DisMeet in the WalMart fabric section. lol.



 We should. I live in Warwick but my mom lives in Woon. We can have one when Marriane comes up to visit.



PurpleEars said:


> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)
> 
> I just took a few more pictures to show the embroidery around:
> 
> 
> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



WOW what a beautiful skirt. And great job on the stairs. We need to redo our stairs as they are so knicked up!



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Rapunzel inspired dress (I also made a corset to go with it, but she did not want to wear it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffle shirt and skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel top and skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Welcome home. Love all the pictures. Looks like you had a great time.



ellenbenny said:


> We just returned from our Disney trip last night.  I am pretty sure I saw Denise and family (NCMomof2) go by at EPCOT one night, but we were both on the move and didn't stop.  I did say hello.  Also on our first night we passed a family with a little girl in a princess stripwork skirt, and the Mom recognized my Rosetta Minnie bag, but not sure who it was.  Saw lots of other customs, but not sure I saw anyone else I recognized from here.  I was hoping to run into Nini, but did not see her.
> 
> It was quite hot, but only got rain one evening, and had a great time.
> 
> We did the Wanyama Safari at AK Lodge and that was great!!  Here is a photo of us from the Safari, it included a download of the photo they took.  I wore the top I made for Project Runway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted while we were away.  Nini, I am so sorry about your DH's friend.
> 
> StuffandFluff - Great customs!!
> 
> I know there is a ton I missed, but WTMTQ!!



Ellen welcome back! I really love that top and so want to get my hands on that fabric. I just love it.


----------



## cajunfan

PurpleEars said:


> That's a wonderful idea! I am thinking hats of different types? Anything from wizards to just halloween fabric bucket hats should do. Another idea I have is aprons (I remember one of the moderators from the DisAbilities board posted some apron costumes for her DD who uses a wheelchair - I think it was posted quite a while back though)





dianemom2 said:


> How nice of you and the other lady to want to make costumes for the kids in the hospital.  I think the idea of capes are wonderful.  You could also make some simple chef hats so the kids could be chefs or a mob cap/sun bonnet so that they could be pioneer girls.  Paired with an apron, either of those would make a great costume.  A red cape would be good for little Red Riding Hood.  You could add mouse ears or cat ears to a headband and then whip up a simple tail to pin to the child's back end.



Thanks for the suggestions...I will have to check out the disabilities board. We have lots of easy ideas for girls, but I am really struggling for boys. 

Lynn


----------



## GrammytoMany

kstgelais4 said:


> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you drove there. They actually closed last week and opened a super Walmart off 146A in Smithfield. I just checked out their fabric department yesterday and they had some cool pirate fabric that I had been wanting for a while.
> 
> So where do you live? Hopefully it wasn't that far of a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> If I get a chance to go there and I see anyone looking a Disney fabric.  I'll ask them if they are a member.  That would be funny if we met in the store.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that there were disboutiquers who live so incredibly close to me! I live about 10 minutes from the N.Smithfield SuperWalmart, in MA. We should have a DisMeet in the WalMart fabric section. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the floral fabric, and the aqua dots? I have been looking for them for over a week now, and haven't been able to find them IRL or online!!
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone! Welcome Home Nini!!

It is CHILLY here this morning!!! Its a challenge for us to see how long we can go without turning the heat on. Billy's parents are coming in a month though, and we will probably have to turn on the heat for them.

Today was my first day back to 4 and 5 Sunday School. I take off the summer. My Hannah was a MESS when it was time for me to leave. I almost gave in and either stayed with her or took her home - but I was strong! lol....its so hard when they say....."All - I - Want - Is - YOU!!!!!!"  But I knew I had to have her stay - she's been adjusting since Tim moved up into the first grade class.....she was thrilled that I was back with her today - we had 22 little kids!!!!!

We are doing well with Owen's Big Give. If there is anyone who would like to help, even if you haven't before, we'd love to have you!!! We could use both Chef Mickey and Crystal Palace outfits, Family Wish shirts, eye spy bags, family scrap book etc. We'd love it if you joined us!!! This little guy is just so sweet - also just learned that he has recently become a HUGE Star Wars FAn!!!!!!!


----------



## cogero

went with the kiddos to AC Moore and bought some fat quarters and a jelly roll that DD wants me to make a skirt for her.

Also bought all my shirts for the give and 2 other projects.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

Hi everyone, 
I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.  
I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.  
Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.


----------



## ellenbenny

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.
> I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.
> Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.



  So glad things are settling down and you decided to join us.   I can't wait to see pictures of your creations!


----------



## cogero

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.
> I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.
> Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.



 Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## billwendy

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.
> I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.
> Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.



Awww - bet your little one is such a CUTIE!!! Cant wait to see some pictures!! Glad things have settled down for you guys a bit!!!


----------



## disneymomof1

Question, I am going to try to do my first embroidery on a T-shirt, my question is do you hoop your shirts or use another method.  I tried hooping a small tank top for my DD and it seems like there is a lot of shirt material, I tried to clip it but it still seems to roll over to the embroidery field. Any tips are helpful


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Question, I am going to try to do my first embroidery on a T-shirt, my question is do you hoop your shirts or use another method.  I tried hooping a small tank top for my DD and it seems like there is a lot of shirt material, I tried to clip it but it still seems to roll over to the embroidery field. Any tips are helpful



Im not a big hooper - lol. I like to hoop the stabilizer, and then use sticky spray and a basting stitch to put the shirt on the hoop. I still always babysit and move edges of shirts out of the way though.....have FUN!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneymomof1 said:


> Question, I am going to try to do my first embroidery on a T-shirt, my question is do you hoop your shirts or use another method.  I tried hooping a small tank top for my DD and it seems like there is a lot of shirt material, I tried to clip it but it still seems to roll over to the embroidery field. Any tips are helpful



I am very new to this, but the last 2 shirts I made I did not hoop and it was so much easier.  I hooped some sticky+ and then stuck the shirt to it.  I did sit there the whole time it stitched out because I didn't want to make a mistake!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I am sooooooo frustrated, this is now my third attempt at trying to get this multiquote to post.  Sorry I'm so far behind, it's been impossible to keep up with the thread!
1. Love the halloween skirts!
2. Nini- glad you had a good trip, despite all the bumps- congrats on the bounceback!

3. Welcome newbies- must see pics!



kstgelais4 said:


> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the floral fabric, and the aqua dots? I have been looking for them for over a week now, and haven't been able to find them IRL or online!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it at a local quilt store; according to the selvege it is Red Rose Farm by Elizabeth Scott for P&B Textiles- HIH; I absolutely loooooooove this range, wish I bought more- it makes me happy just looking at it!
> 
> 
> PurpleEars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> OhStuffandFluff said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Rapunzel inspired dress (I also made a corset to go with it, but she did not want to wear it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it all- looks like you had an amazing trip!
> 
> 
> ellenbenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just returned from our Disney trip last night.  I am pretty sure I saw Denise and family (NCMomof2) go by at EPCOT one night, but we were both on the move and didn't stop.  I did say hello.  Also on our first night we passed a family with a little girl in a princess stripwork skirt, and the Mom recognized my Rosetta Minnie bag, but not sure who it was.  Saw lots of other customs, but not sure I saw anyone else I recognized from here.  I was hoping to run into Nini, but did not see her.
> 
> It was quite hot, but only got rain one evening, and had a great time.
> 
> We did the Wanyama Safari at AK Lodge and that was great!!  Here is a photo of us from the Safari, it included a download of the photo they took.  I wore the top I made for Project Runway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of great stuff posted while we were away.  Nini, I am so sorry about your DH's friend.
> 
> StuffandFluff - Great customs!!
> 
> I know there is a ton I missed, but WTMTQ!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The top looks even better in the park- glad you had such an awesome trip- I'd love to do that wayanama safari someday...
> 
> 
> 
> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question, I am going to try to do my first embroidery on a T-shirt, my question is do you hoop your shirts or use another method.  I tried hooping a small tank top for my DD and it seems like there is a lot of shirt material, I tried to clip it but it still seems to roll over to the embroidery field. Any tips are helpful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hoop anything but a reasonably heavyweight stabilizer and then I float my fabric on top using 505 spray.  If it's a knit, I also use an iron on stabilizer on the back of the shirt before floating it.  Works like a charm.
Click to expand...


----------



## ireland_nicole

So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early )
enough to do hair accessories  _

This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique

Outside front:





the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise

Inside with specially measured pockets for her ipod, tangle fidget, etc.






And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-




and the back:





FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
Thanks for looking!


----------



## glorib

Hello friends!  I haven't posted here in FOR-EVAH!  It's nice to see some "old" friends and very cool to see lots of new people!  I've been missing you guys!  

I feel like I don't have much to contribute since we don't have a disney trip planned (I'm having major withdrawal though!) - but I thought I'd pop in and say HI!!!!! 

I'm gonna try and pop in a little more often!


----------



## ireland_nicole

WooHoo- Eye Spy bag is done!  It was my first, and I used the tute that Andrea posted on this thread- wow, I can't believe how much fun it was- I definitely see more of these in my future!  Thanks Andrea and Teresa for putting it in the bookmarks so gals like me can find it!


----------



## mphalens

I can't quote (still on the iPad) but -

RI/MA peeps - I'll be back the 1st weekend of November and would love to meet up. I'll probably want to make a Just Fabrics run that Friday if that would work for y'all. I'll be in town for a wedding (which is on Saturday) and don't know when my flight is for Sunday yet ... But let's really try to plan something!!!

Ireland-Nicole - I love the MVMCP dress and the messenger bag!

I raced to Ryco Trim this afternoon ... We had the "day after" party for my cousin's wedding here at the house, so I couldn't get away until 3:15(literally, as my mom's car was blocked in) ... It was 3:55 when we were still an exit away, so my cousin called and we begged them to stay open until we got there.... THEY DID!!! I picked up the black, purple & orange tulle I needed to make my Halloween costume (or not, I haven't decided what I'm going to be yet, but my backup is to be a witch with a tulle skirt).


----------



## effervescent

I feel like I've been away from this thread forever!  We just got home from Disney and had a great (although hot!) time.  As soon as I get my pics uploaded I'll share some of the customs that I made.  I did not get nearly as much done as I had planned on, but the kids still loved what did get done.  Now I'm back on the horse with some gives and hopefully a short trip coming up after the first of the year, and I'm determined to get done what I have planned!    Just wanted to drop in and say hi, hope to keep up with the thread for awhile.


----------



## cogero

ireland_nicole said:


> So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early )
> enough to do hair accessories  _
> 
> This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique
> 
> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise
> 
> Inside with specially measured pockets for her ipod, tangle fidget, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!



Fabulous. I love that bag. I need to get over my fear of patterns.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.





I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!

This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

love them ALL! and looks like your sweeties had a great trip!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


precious babygirl! and love the outfits too! and welcome to your new addiction!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)
> 
> I just took a few more pictures to show the embroidery around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Wow!  Amazing work!  The skirt is beautiful!  I love all the applique and I can totally see the scallops.  I also love how you did the Easy Fits attached (I always wear bike shorts under my short skirts because I have one skirt that blows up on a windy day).

Very nice stairs as well!  I took nearly an arm and a leg to get dh to do ours and our stairs split through the FROG so he still has five more stairs to get done (wonder if that will happen in my life time?).



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Minnie inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel top and skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Fabulous outfits and it looks like you had some nice character interaction.



NiniMorris said:


> Anyway, we are all safely home and attempting  to get back in to routines.  (of course I was not ready to turn the heat on this morning...but after melting all week at Disney, I really didn't want to freeze when back home...ok maybe bot freeze, but it IS in the 40's!!!)
> 
> With that in mind, I need to get the family up and at 'em or we will be late for church services..
> 
> Nini


Welcome home!  I loved your daily updates!  I am very sorry for the loss of your dh's friend.  Also sorry the nanny didn't really aspire to be one!  Can't wait to see photos!



ellenbenny said:


> We just returned from our Disney trip last night.  I am pretty sure I saw Denise and family (NCMomof2) go by at EPCOT one night, but we were both on the move and didn't stop.  I did say hello.  Also on our first night we passed a family with a little girl in a princess stripwork skirt, and the Mom recognized my Rosetta Minnie bag, but not sure who it was.  Saw lots of other customs, but not sure I saw anyone else I recognized from here.  I was hoping to run into Nini, but did not see her.
> 
> It was quite hot, but only got rain one evening, and had a great time.
> 
> We did the Wanyama Safari at AK Lodge and that was great!!  Here is a photo of us from the Safari, it included a download of the photo they took.  I wore the top I made for Project Runway.


Welcome home!  I love that picture!  You look great in the top and it looks much nicer seeing your face with it 



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.
> I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.
> Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.


Welcome!  Sorry you lost your sewing room, but I think at least half of us here don't even have our own rooms.  I just claim space in my tiny laundry room!



disneymomof1 said:


> Question, I am going to try to do my first embroidery on a T-shirt, my question is do you hoop your shirts or use another method.  I tried hooping a small tank top for my DD and it seems like there is a lot of shirt material, I tried to clip it but it still seems to roll over to the embroidery field. Any tips are helpful


I use Floriani med weight cut away, hoop that, spray with Dritz and pin the shirt to the stabilizer.  Then I float a piece of tear away under it (if it's a fill design I hoop at least two pieces of tear away.  On small items I still have to hold the shirt out of the way and I too sit and babysit most items.



ireland_nicole said:


> So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early )
> enough to do hair accessories  _
> 
> This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique
> 
> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise
> 
> Inside with specially measured pockets for her ipod, tangle fidget, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!


Love the messenger bag!  And the Feliz looks awesome.  I like the small ruffle.  I had to do a small one once on a Vida due to running out of fabric and I liked it so much I sometimes do small ruffles intentionally.

Sorry about the accident ~ hope you are recovering OK.



glorib said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't posted here in FOR-EVAH!  It's nice to see some "old" friends and very cool to see lots of new people!  I've been missing you guys!
> 
> I feel like I don't have much to contribute since we don't have a disney trip planned (I'm having major withdrawal though!) - but I thought I'd pop in and say HI!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna try and pop in a little more often!


I don't have any Disney trips planned -- just one I want to do but finances will dictate that.  I keep Disneyfied by doing BGs and just post the random stuff I do for my kids on here as well.



ireland_nicole said:


> WooHoo- Eye Spy bag is done!  It was my first, and I used the tute that Andrea posted on this thread- wow, I can't believe how much fun it was- I definitely see more of these in my future!  Thanks Andrea and Teresa for putting it in the bookmarks so gals like me can find it!


Glad it helped.  I'd like to do a better tut, but I have not been in the mood at all to make eye spy bags.



mphalens said:


> I can't quote (still on the iPad) but -
> 
> RI/MA peeps - I'll be back the 1st weekend of November and would love to meet up. I'll probably want to make a Just Fabrics run that Friday if that would work for y'all. I'll be in town for a wedding (which is on Saturday) and don't know when my flight is for Sunday yet ... But let's really try to plan something!!!
> 
> Ireland-Nicole - I love the MVMCP dress and the messenger bag!
> 
> I raced to Ryco Trim this afternoon ... We had the "day after" party for my cousin's wedding here at the house, so I couldn't get away until 3:15(literally, as my mom's car was blocked in) ... It was 3:55 when we were still an exit away, so my cousin called and we begged them to stay open until we got there.... THEY DID!!! I picked up the black, purple & orange tulle I needed to make my Halloween costume (or not, I haven't decided what I'm going to be yet, but my backup is to be a witch with a tulle skirt).


Do the newlyweds need a house?  Look for the one in Saunderstown -- should have the for sale sign up any day now!  It would mean my Dis trip could come true.



effervescent said:


> I feel like I've been away from this thread forever!  We just got home from Disney and had a great (although hot!) time.  As soon as I get my pics uploaded I'll share some of the customs that I made.  I did not get nearly as much done as I had planned on, but the kids still loved what did get done.  Now I'm back on the horse with some gives and hopefully a short trip coming up after the first of the year, and I'm determined to get done what I have planned!    Just wanted to drop in and say hi, hope to keep up with the thread for awhile.


I can't wait to see your pictures!!!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Both are adorable -- your SW is precious!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> love them ALL! and looks like your sweeties had a great trip!


 Hi Beth!  Haven't seen you around in a while.  I'm sure you're busy with your job now but hope you still have some time to sew.  I love drooling over all your great thrift store finds!


----------



## effervescent

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Cute dresses!  I love the stripwork dress pattern too, it's so easy and so versatile.  Your LO is adorable too.


----------



## DMGeurts

I hope I didn't miss anyone...

*Purpleears*... I just love your around the world skirt - that turned out fantastic!!!



ireland_nicole said:


> So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early )
> enough to do hair accessories  _
> 
> This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique
> 
> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise
> 
> Inside with specially measured pockets for her ipod, tangle fidget, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!



I love everything!  ADORABLE!!! 



glorib said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't posted here in FOR-EVAH!  It's nice to see some "old" friends and very cool to see lots of new people!  I've been missing you guys!
> 
> I feel like I don't have much to contribute since we don't have a disney trip planned (I'm having major withdrawal though!) - but I thought I'd pop in and say HI!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna try and pop in a little more often!



It's good to see you!  



effervescent said:


> I feel like I've been away from this thread forever!  We just got home from Disney and had a great (although hot!) time.  As soon as I get my pics uploaded I'll share some of the customs that I made.  I did not get nearly as much done as I had planned on, but the kids still loved what did get done.  Now I'm back on the horse with some gives and hopefully a short trip coming up after the first of the year, and I'm determined to get done what I have planned!    Just wanted to drop in and say hi, hope to keep up with the thread for awhile.



Glad to have you back and I can't wait to see pics!!  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



So precious!  Your dd is adorable too!  

I am still sewing away...  I've been very busy trying to get everything sewed for this trip...  ACK!!  I have 5 days off of work this week - so I hope to make a huge dent in my numbers - I would love to get out of the 30's!  

Have a great day everyone!  

D~


----------



## effervescent

Okay, pic overload from our trip.  I usually take pics of the kidlets (and outfits!) in the hotel room before we head out, but we had a number of early morning breakfasts this time and that just didn't happen.  So here are the best shots I have of the outfits.

Day 1 - Hollywood Studios - Lightning McQueen!  Modified Juliet for DD and CarlaC bowling shirt and easy fits for DS.







Day 2 - Animal Kingdom - this is a picture of the kids with our new friends from Botswana, Ram and Maureen.  We had so much fun talking with them, looking at pictures of their country, learning about their way of life and traditions and learning to play mancala.  One of my favorite things to do is to talk to the CM from other countries.  






Day 3 - Magic Kingdom - HeatherSue's Splash Mountain design for DS, and Jasmine for DD.











And Daddy in his princess protection shirt with his princess






Day 5 - EPCOT - Test Track for DS and Mulan for DD











I really think that she and Mulan made each other's day.  Mulan is currently DD's favorite princess, and I guess Mulan doesn't see too many look alikes!






Day 6 - Animal Kingdom.  DD decided to wear the same dress that she wore the first time, and DS wore a bowling shirt with a zebra fabric that he picked.






Day 7 - Magic Kingdom - Ariel dress by request from DD, and a super cute Mickey themed transportation bowling shirt for DS.  It is hard to see the details of the fabric in this pic, but it is some of the cutest I've seen.  He got tons of compliments on it.






Day 8 - Hollywood Studios - This was our Toy Story Maniacs day.  Each of us had personalized tshirts, design was made by one of our talented DISigners here on the dis.  I made easy fit shorts for DS and a twirly skirt for DD out of Toy Story fabric to match.  The pic of all of us together didn't turn out well so here's the best I can do.






Day 9 - MNSSHP - Alison was supposed to be Tinkerbell and I was going to be Fairy Mary, but she decided that she wanted to be Jasmine instead.  I changed my costume too, I figured people would be hard pressed to recognize FM anyway, but it would be even harder without Tink!  The only costumes that I made in this pic are Jasmine and Jafar (except the hat).






Day 10 - EPCOT - recycled dress for DD, Jack Skellington shirt for oldest DS which earned him a ton of compliments, and Nemo outfit for youngest DS.  He loves orange so I think this was his favorite outfit.  I made myself a Crush shirt to match DS but I didn't get a pic of me in it.











Day 11 - Hollywood Studios - Sorcerer Mickey for DS and another recycled outfit for DD.







Dress I made for DD for Spirit of Aloha.  I made myself a dress too, but once again did not get a pic of it.






And just for cuteness sake:

DD getting her very first haircut at Harmony Barber Shop.  She did so good with the haircut and the stylist gave both of us a dash of pixie dust at the end.  So much fun!






DS trying his hardest to get the sword - this pic just cracks me up.






And my proud mommy moment in pics - DD used chopsticks (the spring type, but it's the first time she's ever held chopsticks!) to eat her dinner, even the rice!





















All in all we had a fabulous trip.  DD was 40.5 inches this time, so she got to ride all the "cool" rides - Splash, BTMRR, TOT (yes, she loved TOT!).  DS was 45 inches and got to ride Space Mountain and Expedition Everest this time.  He loved EE and talked about it to everyone that would listen.  Had some good pixie dust come our way too.  MNSSHP was an absolute blast this year.  I'm still recovering - I feel kind of like I've been hit by a truck!  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Meshell2002

Love all the pics posted this past weekend! I missed a lot just for taking the weekend off 

Adult Insa, lots of princesses....and maggie.....you DD in the snow white peasant is sooo precious! she reminds me of DD last year (she's almost 3 now)

Kids are out for fall break (they started 8/1) so I'm trying to sew for our trip in less than 40 days....and attend to arguing siblings the next 2 weeks. I just can't get myself organized. I have a feeling I'll be sewing til the last minute.


----------



## cogero

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Precious. Your little snow white is adorable.

Kendra your pictures are fabulous. Thank you for sharing. 

My goal is to try and use at least one new pattern a month out of all the ones I have collected and I definately think I am going to start with bowling shirts for the boy.


----------



## mkwj

Wow 27 pages already.  I have a lot to catch up on.  We just got home around 11 last night.  Had a great trip and ended up staying all day for MK's 40th.  I will post pictures later.  DH has been downloading them on the laptop and he took it to work today.  The weather was awesome.  Only rained on one day.  DD got to meet all the princesses and it was the sweetest thing I have ever seen.  Her only disappointment was tinkerbell.  She is more of the woodland tomboy tink, and not the tink we are used to.  DD didn't even recognize this one.  For those that have seen her what did you think?  Being there on Saturday was pretty cool.  They gave out 40th pins and commerative maps with the guides.  If this has been posted already sorry.  I haven't had a chance to read past posts yet.  I really wanted to get something that said I was there that day, but the lines were ridiculus.  T-shirts were sold out in minutes, and the line to get the pins was forever long.  I would have spend my entire day trying for that.  Wasn't worth it to me.  I wish they would have done it different and made it a little bit easier.  The fireworks that night were awesome.  They were bigger than just the normal ones.  I did get to meet Nini on our first night.  It was brief, but great to meet another disboutiquer.  Saw a few customs, but not very many.  It is hard to believe our trip is over.  I always get so sad walking down main street on that last night.  But it does feel good to be home too.  Now I just have lots of .  Hopefully I will catch up on posts tonight.


----------



## VBAndrea

effervescent said:


> Okay, pic overload from our trip.  I usually take pics of the kidlets (and outfits!) in the hotel room before we head out, but we had a number of early morning breakfasts this time and that just didn't happen.  So here are the best shots I have of the outfits.
> 
> Day 1 - Hollywood Studios - Lightning McQueen!  Modified Juliet for DD and CarlaC bowling shirt and easy fits for DS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - Animal Kingdom - this is a picture of the kids with our new friends from Botswana, Ram and Maureen.  We had so much fun talking with them, looking at pictures of their country, learning about their way of life and traditions and learning to play mancala.  One of my favorite things to do is to talk to the CM from other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - Magic Kingdom - HeatherSue's Splash Mountain design for DS, and Jasmine for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Daddy in his princess protection shirt with his princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - EPCOT - Test Track for DS and Mulan for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that she and Mulan made each other's day.  Mulan is currently DD's favorite princess, and I guess Mulan doesn't see too many look alikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - Animal Kingdom.  DD decided to wear the same dress that she wore the first time, and DS wore a bowling shirt with a zebra fabric that he picked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 7 - Magic Kingdom - Ariel dress by request from DD, and a super cute Mickey themed transportation bowling shirt for DS.  It is hard to see the details of the fabric in this pic, but it is some of the cutest I've seen.  He got tons of compliments on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 - Hollywood Studios - This was our Toy Story Maniacs day.  Each of us had personalized tshirts, design was made by one of our talented DISigners here on the dis.  I made easy fit shorts for DS and a twirly skirt for DD out of Toy Story fabric to match.  The pic of all of us together didn't turn out well so here's the best I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 9 - MNSSHP - Alison was supposed to be Tinkerbell and I was going to be Fairy Mary, but she decided that she wanted to be Jasmine instead.  I changed my costume too, I figured people would be hard pressed to recognize FM anyway, but it would be even harder without Tink!  The only costumes that I made in this pic are Jasmine and Jafar (except the hat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10 - EPCOT - recycled dress for DD, Jack Skellington shirt for oldest DS which earned him a ton of compliments, and Nemo outfit for youngest DS.  He loves orange so I think this was his favorite outfit.  I made myself a Crush shirt to match DS but I didn't get a pic of me in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 11 - Hollywood Studios - Sorcerer Mickey for DS and another recycled outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress I made for DD for Spirit of Aloha.  I made myself a dress too, but once again did not get a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for cuteness sake:
> 
> DD getting her very first haircut at Harmony Barber Shop.  She did so good with the haircut and the stylist gave both of us a dash of pixie dust at the end.  So much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS trying his hardest to get the sword - this pic just cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my proud mommy moment in pics - DD used chopsticks (the spring type, but it's the first time she's ever held chopsticks!) to eat her dinner, even the rice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all we had a fabulous trip.  DD was 40.5 inches this time, so she got to ride all the "cool" rides - Splash, BTMRR, TOT (yes, she loved TOT!).  DS was 45 inches and got to ride Space Mountain and Expedition Everest this time.  He loved EE and talked about it to everyone that would listen.  Had some good pixie dust come our way too.  MNSSHP was an absolute blast this year.  I'm still recovering - I feel kind of like I've been hit by a truck!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


First of all, I am completely jealous that you had such a long trip!!!  

Secondly ~ stunning clothes and it looks like everything got you lots lots of attention.  I  the pic of your dd with Mulan and you did a superb job on her Mulan kimono.  I've heard Mulan is one of the nicest princesses at Epcot -- sadly we didn't have much Epcot time and didn't get to see her.  Your Jasmine outfit is awesome as well and we had a very nice Jasmine and even better Aladdin so hope your experience with them was fabulous too.

You have sooooooo much cute stuff I can't even remember all that I wanted to comment on!  I loved the Cars set too!  And I've seen that Mickey transportation fabric and it's adorable and looked awesome on your bowling shirt.

I would have loved to have seen pics of your dress, but let me guess, you are the one always behind the camera too?

Thanks for sharing your fabulous photos!



Meshell2002 said:


> Love all the pics posted this past weekend! I missed a lot just for taking the weekend off
> 
> Adult Insa, lots of princesses....and maggie.....you DD in the snow white peasant is sooo precious! she reminds me of DD last year (she's almost 3 now)
> 
> Kids are out for fall break (they started 8/1) so I'm trying to sew for our trip in less than 40 days....and attend to arguing siblings the next 2 weeks. I just can't get myself organized. I have a feeling I'll be sewing til the last minute.


Sorry you have to put up with school break kids whilst trying to sew.  I would love a school schedule like that -- I'd be in Dis these two weeks if my kids had off school!  Good luck getting organized.

CHIARA:  Hope you are feeling better today.  This is nasty bug going around.  DH is on day 12 of being sick but I'm only at 1 week and I don't think I've been as bad as dh has -- our fevers were only low grade but we're getting recurring sore throats and the congestion will not go away at all.  

D~: Happy Sewing this week!  I expect to see lots of things posted on your PTR.  I picked up my interfacing this morning but also started dd's jeans yesterday and am having more fun with those so may work on those more today rather than finishing ds's shirt -- would love to make good progress on both, but I'm too slow.


----------



## VBAndrea

Sorry -- double post likely thanks to the swift service on the Disboards!


----------



## kstgelais4

mphalens said:


> RI/MA peeps - I'll be back the 1st weekend of November and would love to meet up. I'll probably want to make a Just Fabrics run that Friday if that would work for y'all. I'll be in town for a wedding (which is on Saturday) and don't know when my flight is for Sunday yet ... But let's really try to plan something!!!
> 
> I raced to Ryco Trim this afternoon ... We had the "day after" party for my cousin's wedding here at the house, so I couldn't get away until 3:15(literally, as my mom's car was blocked in) ... It was 3:55 when we were still an exit away, so my cousin called and we begged them to stay open until we got there.... THEY DID!!! I picked up the black, purple & orange tulle I needed to make my Halloween costume (or not, I haven't decided what I'm going to be yet, but my backup is to be a witch with a tulle skirt).


I am totally in for a meet. Maybe lunch/fabric?
I was at Ryco last week looking for that illusive fabric that Irelandnicole posted in her beautiful princess set. They had everything but. 



ireland_nicole said:


> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise
> 
> Inside with specially measured pockets for her ipod, tangle fidget, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!


Love the feliz, and Thank you! for the name and designer of the fabric. I looked and looked in all the quilt shops, and didn't find it. It is more of an aqua than a blue? They call it "blue" online, but I am looking for more of the aqua color family.


miprender said:


> We should. I live in Warwick but my mom lives in Woon. We can have one when Marriane comes up to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Like I said before, I would love too!


----------



## effervescent

Meshell2002 said:


> Kids are out for fall break (they started 8/1) so I'm trying to sew for our trip in less than 40 days....and attend to arguing siblings the next 2 weeks. I just can't get myself organized. I have a feeling I'll be sewing til the last minute.



I sew to the last minute all the time...I was sewing buttons on J's bowling shirts in the hotel room.  It's like a ritual to me now.  



cogero said:


> Kendra your pictures are fabulous. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> My goal is to try and use at least one new pattern a month out of all the ones I have collected and I definately think I am going to start with bowling shirts for the boy.



Thank you!  I was intimidated by the bowling shirt for a long time - I think I bought it before I ever found disboutiquers and these were my first group of them.  The first one was a little rough, but after that they were easy peasy!  I can't wait to see what you do!



mkwj said:


> Wow 27 pages already.  I have a lot to catch up on.  We just got home around 11 last night.  Had a great trip and ended up staying all day for MK's 40th.  I will post pictures later.  DH has been downloading them on the laptop and he took it to work today.  The weather was awesome.  Only rained on one day.  DD got to meet all the princesses and it was the sweetest thing I have ever seen.  Her only disappointment was tinkerbell.  She is more of the woodland tomboy tink, and not the tink we are used to.  DD didn't even recognize this one.  For those that have seen her what did you think?  Being there on Saturday was pretty cool.  They gave out 40th pins and commerative maps with the guides.  If this has been posted already sorry.  I haven't had a chance to read past posts yet.  I really wanted to get something that said I was there that day, but the lines were ridiculus.  T-shirts were sold out in minutes, and the line to get the pins was forever long.  I would have spend my entire day trying for that.  Wasn't worth it to me.  I wish they would have done it different and made it a little bit easier.  The fireworks that night were awesome.  They were bigger than just the normal ones.  I did get to meet Nini on our first night.  It was brief, but great to meet another disboutiquer.  Saw a few customs, but not very many.  It is hard to believe our trip is over.  I always get so sad walking down main street on that last night.  But it does feel good to be home too.  Now I just have lots of .  Hopefully I will catch up on posts tonight.



That sounds like so much fun!  We missed the 40th by a couple days but considering I hate crowds it sounds like it worked out lol!  I would have loved to have seen the fireworks though, my fave part of MNSSHP is the different fireworks.

We too were disappointed in Tink.  Alison watches that particular movie frequently so she knew who she was, but I don't think she cared for it a whole lot.  I asked Tink's CM friend if she would be there for the Halloween party (since DD at that time was going to be Tink) and if she would be in her dress.  She told me that Tink was wearing her adventurers outfit for fall.  They didn't do that last year and I know the night of the party last year there was a 40 min wait full of little Tinkerbells waiting to see the real Tink.  It would have sucked to wait in that line again only to find Tink dressed like that.  Petty I know, but you're not the only one that didn't like her outfit!




VBAndrea said:


> First of all, I am completely jealous that you had such a long trip!!!
> 
> Secondly ~ stunning clothes and it looks like everything got you lots lots of attention.  I  the pic of your dd with Mulan and you did a superb job on her Mulan kimono.  I've heard Mulan is one of the nicest princesses at Epcot -- sadly we didn't have much Epcot time and didn't get to see her.  Your Jasmine outfit is awesome as well and we had a very nice Jasmine and even better Aladdin so hope your experience with them was fabulous too.
> 
> You have sooooooo much cute stuff I can't even remember all that I wanted to comment on!  I loved the Cars set too!  And I've seen that Mickey transportation fabric and it's adorable and looked awesome on your bowling shirt.
> 
> I would have loved to have seen pics of your dress, but let me guess, you are the one always behind the camera too?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your fabulous photos!



This was kind of a family celebratory trip so that's why it was longer than usual.  I can't decide if it was good or bad - I was definitely ready to leave by the last day!  We probably won't be doing that long of a trip again for a few years.

We did get lots of positive comments, especially from CM.  I think the universal favorite was the Cars outfits.  They get lots of comments on those here at home too!

Mulan was as sweet as she could be.  She signed a special autograph for Alison calling her "Mini-Mulan."  She was not expecting to see a 3 1/2 ft Mulan walking up to her for sure!  We had never met Mulan before but given DD's obsession as of late, I decided that I would park myself in China until we met her!  Luckily she was out with a short line as we passed so we didn't have to do anything extreme.  

Jasmine and Aladdin were very nice when we met them.  We also saw them in the Halloween parade and they danced over and blew kisses to Alison.  I thought she would faint right there!  Jasmine and Ariel are very close runners up to the title of favorite princess.

I am always the one behind the camera!  I had intended to get my oldest to take pics before we left (I made myself a Jamie dress for our dinner at Yachtsman and a different Jamie for Aloha) but time was always of the essence.  I have to be on it with the camera - we had breakfast at Tusker House when we went to AK.  I came back from the buffet to see Daisy walking away from the table.  I asked DH if he had gotten a pic of the kids with Daisy and I got the blank stare in return.  I had to go ask Daisy's CM friend if she could swing back by the table for a pic!  If I wasn't on camera duty, we'd have no pictures of our trips!


----------



## SallyfromDE

hivemama said:


> Thanks! That is exactly what I was talking about. Pm'd you
> 
> Now for question #2 - Any suggestions for a Tink dress? (Not Tink themed, but a dress that looks like hers) I am thinking something with the simply sweet or portrait peasant? I'm stuck on how to make the skirt look jagged/petally? I have two different green cottons, and some green tulle to work with. I looked through all 95 pages of the photobucket acct and didn't see a single Tink dress  Apparently my dd4 is the only girl out there with a Tink obsession
> 
> Janna


This is what I started with:





2 years later it was revamped:





I got the petal pattern from a commercial, I think it was simplicity and it was a ballet pattern. I also used the petal and made it longer to do a Lilo. 

I keep thinking I'd like to do wings on the back of a shirt, but I haven't tried it yet. I did see a little girl in the park with this idea. I asked Heather Sue about it, and she said couldn't do it. I asked someone else, but she came up with Angel wings (and it is adorable). 

I saw this and thought it might work: http://www.urbanthreads.com/product_details?product_id=1868&category_id=6



Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Never thought I'd find a sewing group on the Disboards!  Psst...I sew too!  I don't have as much time as I used to for sewing, but I am getting ready to teach my homeschooled kids how to sew very soon.  I am inspired!  I've been wanting an embroidery machine for years, so seeing all the pictures on this thread is pushing me to start committing to buying one!  Yay!



Looking forward to seeing more posts! 




RobRees said:


> Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.





PurpleEars said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love your skirt!! and tell DH the floor is gorgeous also. Men, you have to pat thier backs all the time.  (but it is beautiful). Do you have  atop planned to go with the skirt? 



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.
> I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.
> Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.



Looking forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## effervescent

Hivemama - Just saw your Tink dress question quoted by someone else.  I have made DD two Tink dresses.  This is the first, from last year's Halloween party.  DD is almost 3 here.






Since she was little and not curvy, I measured her waist, halved and added seam allowances to get the width of each piece.  I eyeballed the leaf cuts in the bottom and the sweetheart neckline.  I cut two pieces of costume satin and 2 pieces of lining, sewed each side together, flipped and sewed the sides up.  I used the clear bra straps from JoAnns to make the straps, although her wings ended up having the green straps.  If I had more time last year I would have replaced the wing strips with clear straps as well.

This is the one that I made this year:






She has the skirt lining bunched up a bit.  I plan to add another row of leaves to the lining skirt, the color was a lot more off from the costume fabric than I thought it would be.  I used the top of the simply sweet and the skirt is freehand cut leaves that I satin stitched around.

I don't know what age girl you're looking to make the Tink outfit for, but hopefully this will give you some ideas!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!

Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!

Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!









The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!


----------



## NiniMorris

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!



Oh Wendy...mine did that last spring...I ended up having to take it in to the shop for a week...it has still not been right since then, but I rarely do straight embroidery anymore...it still works great for applique.


Sorry...


And it was a tension issue, but they did not fix it perfectly!

Nini


----------



## miprender

Maggie at the Fort said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been lurking and wanting to introduce myself for a long time.
> I am a stay at home mom to my almost 18 month daughter.  I have sewn for a few years making quilts but it was seeing what you all create that inspired me to get some Carla C patterns and start making clothes for my little girl.  I love it!  I am having so much fun.
> Last winter I read this thread almost every day.  I was so inspired by the beautiful clothes and also what you all do with the big give projects.  But then last spring life got complicated and messy for a while with a job change for my husband, a big move to a farm in the country, losing my sewing room, and trying to adjust to all the changes!  I am now back.  I have a sewing corner set up instead of a sewing room.  I have made several dresses for our trip to Disney world in November and have several more ideas.  I am sure I will have more ideas than time before the trip!  Anyway, thanks for all the inspiration.  I look forward to seeing all of your new creations and sharing some of mine after I get the hang of posting pictures.



Welcome.



billwendy said:


> Im not a big hooper - lol. I like to hoop the stabilizer, and then use sticky spray and a basting stitch to put the shirt on the hoop. I still always babysit and move edges of shirts out of the way though.....have FUN!!



That is basically how I do it too.



ireland_nicole said:


> So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early )
> enough to do hair accessories  _
> 
> This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique
> 
> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> http://i446.photobucket.com/albums/qq188/ireland_nicole/th_and the
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking![/QUOTE]
> 
> Hope you feel better. Love the bag and dress. I love that Mickey Christmas fabric. I should have bought some last year when Joanne's had it.
> 
> [quote="mphalens, post: 42826715"]I can't quote (still on the iPad) but -
> 
> RI/MA peeps - I'll be back the 1st weekend of November and would love to meet up. I'll probably want to make a Just Fabrics run that Friday if that would work for y'all. I'll be in town for a wedding (which is on Saturday) and don't know when my flight is for Sunday yet ... But let's really try to plan something!!!
> 
> I raced to Ryco Trim this afternoon ... We had the "day after" party for my cousin's wedding here at the house, so I couldn't get away until 3:15(literally, as my mom's car was blocked in) ... It was 3:55 when we were still an exit away, so my cousin called and we begged them to stay open until we got there.... THEY DID!!! I picked up the black, purple & orange tulle I needed to make my Halloween costume (or not, I haven't decided what I'm going to be yet, but my backup is to be a witch with a tulle skirt).[/QUOTE]
> 
> They are so nice at Ryco. I still want to meet up and Friday's are usually good. Just let me know what store you want to meet at:goodvibes
> 
> [quote="effervescent, post: 42826782"]I feel like I've been away from this thread forever!  We just got home from Disney and had a great (although hot!) time.  As soon as I get my pics uploaded I'll share some of the customs that I made.  I did not get nearly as much done as I had planned on, but the kids still loved what did get done.  Now I'm back on the horse with some gives and hopefully a short trip coming up after the first of the year, and I'm determined to get done what I have planned!  ;)  Just wanted to drop in and say hi, hope to keep up with the thread for awhile.  [/QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> [quote="Maggie at the Fort, post: 42827134"]Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> [IMG]http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310944_236261406421256_100001121956629_656355_1493073518_n.jpg
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are great and your DD is so cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Do the newlyweds need a house?  Look for the one in Saunderstown -- should have the for sale sign up any day now!  It would mean my Dis trip could come true.



Sending Pixie Dust that it sells quickly.



effervescent said:


> Okay, pic overload from our trip.  I usually take pics of the kidlets (and outfits!) in the hotel room before we head out, but we had a number of early morning breakfasts this time and that just didn't happen.  So here are the best shots I have of the outfits.



♥♥♥ Love it all. ♥♥♥ Looks like you had a wonderful time and love all the customs. That Mulan dress is so beautiful.



mkwj said:


> Wow 27 pages already.  I have a lot to catch up on.  We just got home around 11 last night.  Had a great trip and ended up staying all day for MK's 40th.  I will post pictures later.  DH has been downloading them on the laptop and he took it to work today.  The weather was awesome.  Only rained on one day.  DD got to meet all the princesses and it was the sweetest thing I have ever seen.  Her only disappointment was tinkerbell.  She is more of the woodland tomboy tink, and not the tink we are used to.  DD didn't even recognize this one.  For those that have seen her what did you think?  Being there on Saturday was pretty cool.  They gave out 40th pins and commerative maps with the guides.  If this has been posted already sorry.  I haven't had a chance to read past posts yet.  I really wanted to get something that said I was there that day, but the lines were ridiculus.  T-shirts were sold out in minutes, and the line to get the pins was forever long.  I would have spend my entire day trying for that.  Wasn't worth it to me.  I wish they would have done it different and made it a little bit easier.  The fireworks that night were awesome.  They were bigger than just the normal ones.  I did get to meet Nini on our first night.  It was brief, but great to meet another disboutiquer.  Saw a few customs, but not very many.  It is hard to believe our trip is over.  I always get so sad walking down main street on that last night.  But it does feel good to be home too.  Now I just have lots of .  Hopefully I will catch up on posts tonight.



Welcome back. I heard the lines for crazy that day. People were lining up at 5am to get those pins and Tshirts.



SallyfromDE said:


> This is what I started with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years later it was revamped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Love how you revamped the dress.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!



Those came out great. Sorry about your machine.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!



The games are adorable. 

Can you take your bobbin case out? It should be pointed at one end, does it have a burr in it? I had apparently broken a needle at some time and it left a small burr in the bobbin case and it just kept getting worse. Until I had to get the part replaced. The place I got it, keeps them in stock and I had it fixed as soon as I took it in. She knew exactly what was going on as it's pretty common.


----------



## PurpleEars

OhStuffandFluff said:


> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Minnie inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Looks like your family had a great trip. Thank you for sharing the pictures of the outfits in action!



ellenbenny said:


> We just returned from our Disney trip last night.  I am pretty sure I saw Denise and family (NCMomof2) go by at EPCOT one night, but we were both on the move and didn't stop.  I did say hello.  Also on our first night we passed a family with a little girl in a princess stripwork skirt, and the Mom recognized my Rosetta Minnie bag, but not sure who it was.  Saw lots of other customs, but not sure I saw anyone else I recognized from here.  I was hoping to run into Nini, but did not see her.
> 
> It was quite hot, but only got rain one evening, and had a great time.
> 
> We did the Wanyama Safari at AK Lodge and that was great!!  Here is a photo of us from the Safari, it included a download of the photo they took.  I wore the top I made for Project Runway.



It's nice to see your shirt in action. It sounds like you had a fantastic trip!



ireland_nicole said:


> So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early enough to do hair accessories
> 
> This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique
> 
> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise
> 
> Inside with specially measured pockets for her ipod, tangle fidget, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!



Great job on the bag and the dress! I like sparkly fabric too!



glorib said:


> Hello friends!  I haven't posted here in FOR-EVAH!  It's nice to see some "old" friends and very cool to see lots of new people!  I've been missing you guys!
> 
> I feel like I don't have much to contribute since we don't have a disney trip planned (I'm having major withdrawal though!) - but I thought I'd pop in and say HI!!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna try and pop in a little more often!



Welcome back!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Welcome! Great job on both dresses. The Snow White picture is just too cute!



effervescent said:


> Okay, pic overload from our trip.  I usually take pics of the kidlets (and outfits!) in the hotel room before we head out, but we had a number of early morning breakfasts this time and that just didn't happen.  So here are the best shots I have of the outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all we had a fabulous trip.  DD was 40.5 inches this time, so she got to ride all the "cool" rides - Splash, BTMRR, TOT (yes, she loved TOT!).  DS was 45 inches and got to ride Space Mountain and Expedition Everest this time.  He loved EE and talked about it to everyone that would listen.  Had some good pixie dust come our way too.  MNSSHP was an absolute blast this year.  I'm still recovering - I feel kind of like I've been hit by a truck!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Looks like your family had a great trip! Too bad you didn't get as many pictures as you would have liked. Thank you for sharing the pictures. I can see your family's joy through them!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!



Sorry to hear about your troubles with your machine Wendy.  The tic tac toe games look great!



cogero said:


> Okay I totally love your world showcase skirt fabulous.





NiniMorris said:


> I IMMEDIATELY saw the wood on the stairs...my stairs still have the ugly builder's beige carpet because my hubby said it was too much trouble to put the hardwood on them.  I have the wood still in my garage for the last 2 bedrooms and the stair case!  (and probably enough for the kitchen as well...we had a long running debate about tile vs hardwood for the kitchen...tile won, but I think we bought the wood when it was on sale for the whole house...)
> 
> I love LOVE LOVE your adult Insa.  Especially the easy fits underneath.  My daughter wanted to wear a skirt this trip but was unsure of how she would   be able to navigate getting on and off the rides...let's just say she took a year of ballet and at the end was able to walk across the living room floor with out falling!  She ended up wearing shorts but was self conscious all day.
> 
> I've been thinking about those Mickey heads for one of our Epcot days next year.  I will bookmark your skirt for a reminder of that...who knows, I might even make a skirt for me...or not.
> 
> Nini





dianemom2 said:


> I love your World Showcase skirt.  It turned out fabulous!  The shorts underneath are very smart!  And you can tell your hubby that he did a wonderful job on the hardwood floors on  your steps!






miprender said:


> WOW what a beautiful skirt. And great job on the stairs. We need to redo our stairs as they are so knicked up!






DMGeurts said:


> *Purpleears*... I just love your around the world skirt - that turned out fantastic!!!
> 
> I am still sewing away...  I've been very busy trying to get everything sewed for this trip...  ACK!!  I have 5 days off of work this week - so I hope to make a huge dent in my numbers - I would love to get out of the 30's!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> D~






SallyfromDE said:


> Love your skirt!! and tell DH the floor is gorgeous also. Men, you have to pat thier backs all the time.  (but it is beautiful). Do you have  atop planned to go with the skirt?



Thanks for your positive comments on my skirt! I was very happy with it when it was done. I am pretty sure I CASE'd Tricia's idea to turn the Insa into a skort though. Let's just say there is a reason why I stick with skirts/dresses longer than mid-calf most of the time. Even then I tend to wear bike shorts unless they are ankle length!

Nini - I took ballet for 13 years and I still manage to fall from time to time! I think your DD is doing pretty well for 1 year of ballet! Had she tried skorts that are more skirt-like? I discovered those in my late teens and hadn't looked back. I make my own now and they are just so comfy. They are my to-go pieces on the hot days (which is about 3 days a year here plus the days we when we are at Disney World).

We have a trip tentatively booked for next August, but it will depend on airfare (flying across the border is expensive). However, I will be in Disneyland in less than a month! Ok, it's a work trip (to attend a conference) but I have a feeling I will be sneaking over to DL as much as possible.

DH is very proud of the work he did on the hardwood floors. He was pleased when I told him "the girls on the sewing forum liked the floor." We tore out the carpet and he installed the hardwood on both the main floor and the second floor (we have an unfinished basement). There are still a little bit left to do. DH works full time too so he just works on it in his spare time. I think we are into the 18th month or so since this renovation started. I just stopped paying attention after a while. By the way, we put hardwood in the kitchen and it looks great. Too bad I found myself cleaning that darn floor every time I look down!

D~ I hope you will have a few productive sewing days this week.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Yep, same thing happend to me.  I took my machine in for service and they found my bobbin case needed replace.  Funny thing is, I could sew and embroider just fine sometimes and other times things would get ruined.  Weird!


----------



## billwendy

Whew - played with the tension a bit more, rethreaded for the zilllionth time and its working again!!! YAY!!!! Thanks Everyone!!!

Would anyone like to make Pooh outfits for Owen's Big Give? Also looking for a scrapbook if anyone would like to do that one!!! Pixie dusters also welcome! Owen uses his IPAD alot when resting and going to Dr's appointments, will be bringing it on the trip too!!!


----------



## effervescent

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!



Love the tic tac toe games....must do the castle for DD!  Is the pattern in her store?

No advice on the embroidery machine - mine is about to go out the window!  I guess I need to buck up and take it in.  I've not yet had it serviced and I know that I have well over a million stitches on it.



miprender said:


> ♥♥♥ Love it all. ♥♥♥ Looks like you had a wonderful time and love all the customs. That Mulan dress is so beautiful.



Thank you!  DD is madly in love with her Mulan dress, and you know that's what it's all about!



PurpleEars said:


> Looks like your family had a great trip! Too bad you didn't get as many pictures as you would have liked. Thank you for sharing the pictures. I can see your family's joy through them!



Thanks!  I felt like I took tons of pics but when I uploaded them I found that I didn't get as many of the "important" shots as I had hoped.  Oh well, something to work on for next time!  



billwendy said:


> Whew - played with the tension a bit more, rethreaded for the zilllionth time and its working again!!! YAY!!!! Thanks Everyone!!!



Good!  Mine was acting up right before our trip and I did the same thing - walked away and came back and cleaned and rethreaded for the hundredth time and it started working.  I always tell DH that my embroidery machine is as temperamental as the teenager!


----------



## billwendy

Kendra- I think she put them in her store today!!! They are super easy to stitch!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*got started on the g'babies Halloween costumes this weekend,I got Blaze's Zeus costume made...i eyeballed an adult pattern for Blaze's and it went together fast,maybe 1 1/2 hrs. with math/cutting/sewing!
  I used a tailored bed skirt from the thrift store that already had the red band on it,just cut the top then flipped it and cut the bottom and sewed them together in the middle! he loves it...the drape is a pillowcase cut at the sides then pleated the shoulder part and added some leftover fringe from Jackson Prince Charming outfit. the waist tassle is from some trim/fringe/tassles i got at the thrift store of course!  
 I got Elli's dress cut out { downsized the goddess pattern},I used a new cream shower curtain for the dress & a gold table cloth for the cape/waistband} Now she wants some pink on it!! so i will have to see what i can come up with,maybe pink buttons to attached the cape and maybe pink cording tied around her waist.
 here's Blazes costume...




 and i just had to share this pic of Elli & Blaze at the taylor Swift Concert in Atlanta sat. night. Taylor was sick in july so had to rechedule...Elli was dancing and singing and screaming the whole night! when the lights went down and she knew taylor was coming she was almost crying she was so happy,kept telling her Momma thank you and she could't believe she was really here!!! so sweet! Blaze is pinting to where he lost another tooth on the way to the concert! 




 Lovin' everything everyone has done....
hoping to have more to share soon...
 i just had to share this here { Elli watches over her mom's shoulder when she's on FB! and i don't want her to know i am sharing this...hehe] 
 Elli { 9 } was telling Brendi that some friends at school had told her there was no SANTA! she told them yes there was ,because Mom wrapped gifts and Santa did not! they said no your Mom gets all the gifts for you ,Elli said "Momma i know thats not true 'cause what parent is going to go out at 1 in the morning to get presents for their kids while they sleep! " gotta love her logic! *


----------



## cogero

Wendy I love the Tic Tac Toe games. I may need to try those. Along with clippies and everything else I want to try.


----------



## lovesdumbo

So many wonderful things posted!  LOVE the adult Insa!

This time of year is always super busy for me at work but this year is insane.

Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.

Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday. 















The outside pocket is just big enough for a water bottle:


----------



## aidansmommy

Wow!!!!  There's way too much to quote!!!  You people are amazing!!!!!!

Here's a couple of things I've been up to....






and











My cousin passed recently and sewing and these boards have really helped...so thank you!


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> This is what I started with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years later it was revamped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the petal pattern from a commercial, I think it was simplicity and it was a ballet pattern. I also used the petal and made it longer to do a Lilo.
> 
> I keep thinking I'd like to do wings on the back of a shirt, but I haven't tried it yet. I did see a little girl in the park with this idea. I asked Heather Sue about it, and she said couldn't do it. I asked someone else, but she came up with Angel wings (and it is adorable).
> 
> I saw this and thought it might work: http://www.urbanthreads.com/product_details?product_id=1868&category_id=6


I just had to comment b/c it's so cute seeing a pic of Kirsta from four years ago!  I only joined the boards a couple of years back and never remember her as little girl.  She looks so happy in her Tink too!



effervescent said:


> Hivemama - Just saw your Tink dress question quoted by someone else.  I have made DD two Tink dresses.  This is the first, from last year's Halloween party.  DD is almost 3 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since she was little and not curvy, I measured her waist, halved and added seam allowances to get the width of each piece.  I eyeballed the leaf cuts in the bottom and the sweetheart neckline.  I cut two pieces of costume satin and 2 pieces of lining, sewed each side together, flipped and sewed the sides up.  I used the clear bra straps from JoAnns to make the straps, although her wings ended up having the green straps.  If I had more time last year I would have replaced the wing strips with clear straps as well.
> 
> This is the one that I made this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the skirt lining bunched up a bit.  I plan to add another row of leaves to the lining skirt, the color was a lot more off from the costume fabric than I thought it would be.  I used the top of the simply sweet and the skirt is freehand cut leaves that I satin stitched around.
> 
> I don't know what age girl you're looking to make the Tink outfit for, but hopefully this will give you some ideas!


Adorable!  And I love those wings too!  I have tried every year to get dd to dress as a fairy and she won't.  She loves the tink movies, but she always seems to want to dress as an animal.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!


Read ahead and saw the fairies did their magic for you (with great help from you).  I just for the very first time had a little bobbin thread show on a fill design -- the design was heavy in a few spots and someone I never ordered from before so I am so hoping it's a one time thing.  Also, ran out of bobbin thread so am using some old embroidery thread in its place as I can't find the bobbin thread in the stores here.

The tic tac toes are so cute!  I saw the one you did for Lisa, but I really like P&F too.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *got started on the g'babies Halloween costumes this weekend,I got Blaze's Zeus costume made...i eyeballed an adult pattern for Blaze's and it went together fast,maybe 1 1/2 hrs. with math/cutting/sewing!
> I used a tailored bed skirt from the thrift store that already had the red band on it,just cut the top then flipped it and cut the bottom and sewed them together in the middle! he loves it...the drape is a pillowcase cut at the sides then pleated the shoulder part and added some leftover fringe from Jackson Prince Charming outfit. the waist tassle is from some trim/fringe/tassles i got at the thrift store of course!
> I got Elli's dress cut out { downsized the goddess pattern},I used a new cream shower curtain for the dress & a gold table cloth for the cape/waistband} Now she wants some pink on it!! so i will have to see what i can come up with,maybe pink buttons to attached the cape and maybe pink cording tied around her waist.
> here's Blazes costume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> *


That turned out quite nice.  I have yet to find the time to start on Halloween costumes.  Still trying to talk the kids into something simpler as well.  Catfish and harp seals will be as difficult as the dolphin and shark I did last year.



lovesdumbo said:


> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside pocket is just big enough for a water bottle:


I'm sorry to hear about your MIL.  92 sounds like a nice, long life though.  So sad for your kids though as I know it's always harder on them.

I love your messenger bag - very impressive!



aidansmommy said:


> Wow!!!!  There's way too much to quote!!!  You people are amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've been up to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin passed recently and sewing and these boards have really helped...so thank you!


Sorry to hear about your cousin.

Your outfits are great -- fabulous centering of the major prints on the bodices!


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for your positive comments on my skirt! I was very happy with it when it was done. I am pretty sure I CASE'd Tricia's idea to turn the Insa into a skort though. Let's just say there is a reason why I stick with skirts/dresses longer than mid-calf most of the time. Even then I tend to wear bike shorts unless they are ankle length!
> 
> Nini - I took ballet for 13 years and I still manage to fall from time to time! I think your DD is doing pretty well for 1 year of ballet! Had she tried skorts that are more skirt-like? I discovered those in my late teens and hadn't looked back. I make my own now and they are just so comfy. They are my to-go pieces on the hot days (which is about 3 days a year here plus the days we when we are at Disney World).
> 
> We have a trip tentatively booked for next August, but it will depend on airfare (flying across the border is expensive). However, I will be in Disneyland in less than a month! Ok, it's a work trip (to attend a conference) but I have a feeling I will be sneaking over to DL as much as possible.
> 
> DH is very proud of the work he did on the hardwood floors. He was pleased when I told him "the girls on the sewing forum liked the floor." We tore out the carpet and he installed the hardwood on both the main floor and the second floor (we have an unfinished basement). There are still a little bit left to do. DH works full time too so he just works on it in his spare time. I think we are into the 18th month or so since this renovation started. I just stopped paying attention after a while. By the way, we put hardwood in the kitchen and it looks great. Too bad I found myself cleaning that darn floor every time I look down!
> 
> D~ I hope you will have a few productive sewing days this week.





Eighteen months ...hmmm...Let's see, we moved into the house in 2001. Since then we have finished the basement into an apartment for my mother, ripped out all the carpet on the main level, replaced with hardwood or tile (at least 90%), I still have one bedroom with just the subfloor on it(!!!), finished the attic room into a proper bedroom (doesn't every house need at least 6 bedrooms?), replaced all the appliances in the kitchen (except for the refrigerator...can't convince husband we need to spend the $4000 yet).  Still on the agenda, well finishing the hardwood floors, completely redoing two of the bathrooms, ripping out the kitchen and tearing out the dining room to make a humongous eat in kitchen (since that is where we all congregate anyway!) moving the laundry room from the kitchen to the garage and turning the laundry room into a large pantry, and once all that is done, the walls will all need to be repainted.  THAT job alone will take at least a year...we have 18 foot ceilings in the living room and master bedroom.

And, yes, it was a brand new house when we moved in.  I choose to think of it as a blank slate...and hated most of the builder 'touches' that were in there.

If my renovation only took 18 months I would be extremely happy! Of course, when we started it I was working full time, and did not have the two youngest kiddoes.  Hubby works 12 hour shifts and has a part time business on the side.    I am almost to the point of paying someone to come in and finish some of this for us!  (we built a deck last summer...was supposed to take one day...three WEEKS later it was finished...sort of.  It still does not have the railings on it!  LOL)


We live at Home Depot and Joann's!



Nini


----------



## cogero

lovesdumbo said:


> So many wonderful things posted!  LOVE the adult Insa!
> 
> This time of year is always super busy for me at work but this year is insane.
> 
> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside pocket is just big enough for a water bottle:



So Sorry about your MIL.
Love the bag you made.



aidansmommy said:


> Wow!!!!  There's way too much to quote!!!  You people are amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've been up to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin passed recently and sewing and these boards have really helped...so thank you!



Gorgeous items

Another crazy day in my life. I really need for it to calm down at some point.


----------



## babynala

Sorry I have not been quoting as I've been trying to finish up my sewing for our trip.   Guess I waited too long to start.  

Love all the pretty dresses and the pictures from Disney.  The Epcot skort is amazing.  My machine is acting like Wendy's so I might try to clean it out really well and hope I don't have to mess with the tension.  I was getting so frustrated with the embroidery I had to go back to sewing.  Too bad I have a Jiffy shirt order arriving today.


----------



## babynala

Question:  For Wendy and others who had trouble with "loopy" stitches on their embroidery machine.  Did you adjust the tension of the machine or of the bobbin case? 

Thanks!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!



I am sorry to hear that your machine is acting up.  I LOVE the tic tac toe games.  I looked in Heather's etsy stor but did not see them.  Has she offered them for sale yet or did she do them just for you?  You did a great job on them.


----------



## Rockygirl1

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am sorry to hear that your machine is acting up.  I LOVE the tic tac toe games.  I looked in Heather's etsy stor but did not see them.  Has she offered them for sale yet or did she do them just for you?  You did a great job on them.



Look under in the hoop projects.  They are there!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Rockygirl1 said:


> Look under in the hoop projects.  They are there!




Am I blind?????  I do not even see a hoop projects section.  I think Kirsten is playing tricks with my computer.  (and I thought see had been behaving herself)


----------



## Rockygirl1

lynnanddbyz said:


> Am I blind?????  I do not even see a hoop projects section.  I think Kirsten is playing tricks with my computer.  (and I thought see had been behaving herself)



http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=1055032&mode=category&offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Rockygirl1 said:


> http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=1055032&mode=category&offset=0&sort=nameAsc



Okay it was not Kirsten this time.  I did not know Heather had a site other then her etsy store. Duh!!(insert smilie hitting itself in the head)  Thank you I will add the link to my favorites and make a point to check it often.


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay it was not Kirsten this time.  I did not know Heather had a site other then her etsy store. Duh!!(insert smilie hitting itself in the head)  Thank you I will add the link to my favorites and make a point to check it often.



Sign up for her mailing list -- she sends out monthly coupon codes.  I just stitched out three new designs that I ordered the day before yesterday.  Her Rapunzel sun was a perfect addition to my dd's Beatle's jeans.


----------



## billwendy

Heathers Designs stitch out GREAT!!! I see they are available in her shop now under the in the hoop section!!! Wait till you see them in person - ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## tricia

lovesdumbo said:


>




That is really cute.



aidansmommy said:


> and



Good job with fussy cutting the Bodices.  Works well for fabrics with big prints like that.




effervescent said:


>




Everything is awesome.  Love the Cars stuff and the Mulan the best.



billwendy said:


>



Glad you got the machine stitching better now.  These look great.  If my boys were a little younger we would HAVE to have the P and F one.



ireland_nicole said:


> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!



Cute bag, and Great Feliz.  Love the Christmas Mickey fabric.




Maggie at the Fort said:


> Thanks for looking!



So cute.  And good looking dress too.



OhStuffandFluff said:


>




Awesome, thanks for the action pics.


----------



## tricia

PurpleEars said:


> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:



This is so awesome.  Love the grey.  When I made the Insa Skort I forgot to line up the shorts perfectly with the panels, so the skirt sits just a little bit off center.  (I made it for my cousin, who I usually try out new things and patterns on, so she didn't mind)  Looks like you remembered that key step, good job.


----------



## dianemom2

Question?????

DD decided that she wants to be Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz for Halloween.  I think that if she wears a blue gingham jumper over a white blouse it will look great.  I thought that the Simply Sweet would be perfect.  But it isn't big enough.  How do I up size it?  She generally wears a girl's size 12 dress.


----------



## miprender

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *got started on the g'babies Halloween costumes this weekend,I got Blaze's Zeus costume made...i eyeballed an adult pattern for Blaze's and it went together fast,maybe 1 1/2 hrs. with math/cutting/sewing!
> here's Blazes costume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an! *



Great job on the costume. 



lovesdumbo said:


> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.



 So sorry about your MIL. Sewing is a great way to channel all those emotions and you did a great job on the dress and bag.



babynala said:


> Question:  For Wendy and others who had trouble with "loopy" stitches on their embroidery machine.  Did you adjust the tension of the machine or of the bobbin case?
> 
> Thanks!



I have never touched the tension on my machine. I would be just to scared. When I get the loopy stitches it is usually bobbin thread stuck somewhere.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Question?????
> 
> DD decided that she wants to be Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz for Halloween.  I think that if she wears a blue gingham jumper over a white blouse it will look great.  I thought that the Simply Sweet would be perfect.  But it isn't big enough.  How do I up size it?  She generally wears a girl's size 12 dress.



I have this bookmarked and just looked at it the other day to upsize a bowling shirt.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I have this bookmarked and just looked at it the other day to upsize a bowling shirt.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755



Thanks Andrea, that was very helpful.  I used the percentages and then drafted something by hand.  Hopefully it will turn out ok.  I might have some time to start on it tonight.


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

froggy33 said:


> Okay.. I think maybe everything is good until you hit that lightning bolt.  I have never done this before??? Even when full on digitizing.
> 
> 1. I open up my purchased design in PES format since I have the brother pe770.
> 2. I choose a hoop size. Any of the brother vertical hoops that are 5.118x7.087.
> 3. I put the little box around my design and drag it up to my hoop and put it where I want it in the hoop.
> 4. I click on the lettering box on the left hand side and choose what true type font I want and type out the name I want embroidered. I hit enter and then go down and adjust where I want it and what size I want it by clicking on the box around the name.
> *5. Try skipping your step 5.  Instead, select the font and then click on the next color (on the left).  This keeps your stitches "in order"  Doesn't matter what color, just the next one.*
> 6. I then save it and export it as a PES format design and change the name.
> 7. I put this saved design on my USB port, stick it into my machine, and nothing is there!!!! -* I haven't done this...but I reopened it in my SEU and it was all there.*
> Hope this works!!



Sorry I haven't responded.  Didn't get around to trying it until yesterday and so far in my 4x4 hoop it has worked!!!!  I can't believe that one little thing made the difference because I never did that before.  Now, I am just hoping it works in my 5x7 (I'm not sure why it wouldn't but that is the one I couldn't get to work all weekend).  I really, really appreciate you giving me some help!  I still had to hit the lightning bolt though so it would generate the stitches.  Otherwise, my lettering just looks like an outline after hitting enter.  You don't have that problem?


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks Andrea, that was very helpful.  I used the percentages and then drafted something by hand.  Hopefully it will turn out ok.  I might have some time to start on it tonight.



I hope you have good luck. I upsized the Simply Sweet to a 10 and my DD reminded me the whole day she wore the dress that it was tight.


----------



## SallyfromDE

lovesdumbo said:


> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....The outside pocket is just big enough for a water bottle:



Sorry to hear about MIL, it's hard when your all so close. 

I LOVE that bag! I think I might need one. 



babynala said:


> Question:  For Wendy and others who had trouble with "loopy" stitches on their embroidery machine.  Did you adjust the tension of the machine or of the bobbin case?
> 
> Thanks!



I have the 780D, and there isn't a way to adjust the bobbin tension. There is a screw in the bobbin case you can adjust and I was told at the sewing shop to never touch it. Let a pro do it. Then I discovered my issue was the bobbin case.


----------



## froggy33

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Sorry I haven't responded.  Didn't get around to trying it until yesterday and so far in my 4x4 hoop it has worked!!!!  I can't believe that one little thing made the difference because I never did that before.  Now, I am just hoping it works in my 5x7 (I'm not sure why it wouldn't but that is the one I couldn't get to work all weekend).  I really, really appreciate you giving me some help!  I still had to hit the lightning bolt though so it would generate the stitches.  Otherwise, my lettering just looks like an outline after hitting enter.  You don't have that problem?


I hope it continues to work!!

Nope, I've never hit that generate stitches lightning bolt.  Even when doing text (or another type of shape) in a new file I haven't hit that and don't have problems.  I'm not sure which version I'm running though...maybe that's it?  SEU can be a pain sometimes!!  But it's free and I've got it pretty well figured out.


----------



## erikawolf2004

PurpleEars said:


> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love to see when people make things for themselves!!!  Love all the flags, this came out great!  How did you put the Easy Fit and Insa together?  I have both of these patterns and need to make my DD some skorts for her school uniform.  Thank you so much!

Erika


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks Andrea, that was very helpful.  I used the percentages and then drafted something by hand.  Hopefully it will turn out ok.  I might have some time to start on it tonight.


That's what I do -- I just measure a couple of lines and up them and then draft it by hand.



miprender said:


> I hope you have good luck. I upsized the Simply Sweet to a 10 and my DD reminded me the whole day she wore the dress that it was tight.


I made a SS for a BG and the upsize numbers seemed to small so I upped it a wee bit more and while it fit the child, it was too big on her.  She didn't mind and still loved the dress.  I just wanted to err large for a BG.  I just upsized the bowling shirt to exactly Carla's recommendations for my ds, but truth be told he still fits in a 7/8 OK so doubt he'll complain if I didn't up it enough.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> I hope you have good luck. I upsized the Simply Sweet to a 10 and my DD reminded me the whole day she wore the dress that it was tight.


My daughter is very sensitive to seams, etc. so I added extra to the width.  I think it should work.  I cut one out of newspaper and held it up to her to see if it looked like it would fit.  I hope that it will.  I'll find out soon.  I have the material cut now and hopefully I will get some sewing done tonight while they are at Hebrew school.



VBAndrea said:


> That's what I do -- I just measure a couple of lines and up them and then draft it by hand.
> 
> 
> I made a SS for a BG and the upsize numbers seemed to small so I upped it a wee bit more and while it fit the child, it was too big on her.  She didn't mind and still loved the dress.  I just wanted to err large for a BG.  I just upsized the bowling shirt to exactly Carla's recommendations for my ds, but truth be told he still fits in a 7/8 OK so doubt he'll complain if I didn't up it enough.



I'd rather have the costume be too big rather than too small.  I hope your bowling shirt works for your DS.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.






This was at the rehearsal the day before.  She looks calm but was really a ball of nerves!






The light shining through the stained glass of the church was so beautiful!






My three daughters-the bride, the maid-of-honor and the flower girl!






With her brothers!


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> Question?????
> 
> DD decided that she wants to be Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz for Halloween.  I think that if she wears a blue gingham jumper over a white blouse it will look great.  I thought that the Simply Sweet would be perfect.  But it isn't big enough.  How do I up size it?  She generally wears a girl's size 12 dress.



I have redrafted a couple of Carla's patterns without problem....print out the largest size then use this tutorial to redraft the pattern. As long as your DD is not developing "up top" it should work fine, I would probably find a different pattern if there are curvies going on. 

http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/make-a-pattern-larger-or-smaller


----------



## billwendy

Shannon!!! Congrads!!! The pictures are just so beautiful!!! Is she the first of your children to get married?


----------



## babynala

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the rehearsal the day before.  She looks calm but was really a ball of nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three daughters-the bride, the maid-of-honor and the flower girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her brothers!


What a beautiful family you have.  I love the picture with the bride, groom and the bubbles.  I  bet you are exhausted.  You have some wonderful pictures to remember this special event.


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *got started on the g'babies Halloween costumes this weekend,I got Blaze's Zeus costume made...i eyeballed an adult pattern for Blaze's and it went together fast,maybe 1 1/2 hrs. with math/cutting/sewing!
> I used a tailored bed skirt from the thrift store that already had the red band on it,just cut the top then flipped it and cut the bottom and sewed them together in the middle! he loves it...the drape is a pillowcase cut at the sides then pleated the shoulder part and added some leftover fringe from Jackson Prince Charming outfit. the waist tassle is from some trim/fringe/tassles i got at the thrift store of course!
> I got Elli's dress cut out { downsized the goddess pattern},I used a new cream shower curtain for the dress & a gold table cloth for the cape/waistband} Now she wants some pink on it!! so i will have to see what i can come up with,maybe pink buttons to attached the cape and maybe pink cording tied around her waist.
> here's Blazes costume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i just had to share this pic of Elli & Blaze at the taylor Swift Concert in Atlanta sat. night. Taylor was sick in july so had to rechedule...Elli was dancing and singing and screaming the whole night! when the lights went down and she knew taylor was coming she was almost crying she was so happy,kept telling her Momma thank you and she could't believe she was really here!!! so sweet! Blaze is pinting to where he lost another tooth on the way to the concert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin' everything everyone has done....
> hoping to have more to share soon...
> i just had to share this here { Elli watches over her mom's shoulder when she's on FB! and i don't want her to know i am sharing this...hehe]
> Elli { 9 } was telling Brendi that some friends at school had told her there was no SANTA! she told them yes there was ,because Mom wrapped gifts and Santa did not! they said no your Mom gets all the gifts for you ,Elli said "Momma i know thats not true 'cause what parent is going to go out at 1 in the morning to get presents for their kids while they sleep! " gotta love her logic! *



Great job on the costume! I would not have known that the material came from a thrift store if you didn't mention it. That's a cute picture at the concert. Sounds like they had a great time.



lovesdumbo said:


> So many wonderful things posted!  LOVE the adult Insa!
> 
> This time of year is always super busy for me at work but this year is insane.
> 
> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside pocket is just big enough for a water bottle:



Thanks on your comments on the Insa. I am very sorry to hear about your MIL's passing. I will be thinking of your family during this difficult time.

Great job on the bag! I hope your friend will have a great trip!



aidansmommy said:


> Here's a couple of things I've been up to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin passed recently and sewing and these boards have really helped...so thank you!



Sorry to hear about your cousin. You did a good job on the dresses. I liked how you placed the large prints in the bodice.



NiniMorris said:


> Eighteen months ...hmmm...Let's see, we moved into the house in 2001. Since then we have finished the basement into an apartment for my mother, ripped out all the carpet on the main level, replaced with hardwood or tile (at least 90%), I still have one bedroom with just the subfloor on it(!!!), finished the attic room into a proper bedroom (doesn't every house need at least 6 bedrooms?), replaced all the appliances in the kitchen (except for the refrigerator...can't convince husband we need to spend the $4000 yet).  Still on the agenda, well finishing the hardwood floors, completely redoing two of the bathrooms, ripping out the kitchen and tearing out the dining room to make a humongous eat in kitchen (since that is where we all congregate anyway!) moving the laundry room from the kitchen to the garage and turning the laundry room into a large pantry, and once all that is done, the walls will all need to be repainted.  THAT job alone will take at least a year...we have 18 foot ceilings in the living room and master bedroom.
> 
> And, yes, it was a brand new house when we moved in.  I choose to think of it as a blank slate...and hated most of the builder 'touches' that were in there.
> 
> If my renovation only took 18 months I would be extremely happy! Of course, when we started it I was working full time, and did not have the two youngest kiddoes.  Hubby works 12 hour shifts and has a part time business on the side.    I am almost to the point of paying someone to come in and finish some of this for us!  (we built a deck last summer...was supposed to take one day...three WEEKS later it was finished...sort of.  It still does not have the railings on it!  LOL)
> 
> 
> We live at Home Depot and Joann's!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Well I suppose you are making me feel better about this project. I actually stopped paying attention to the chaos once I got my sewing room back. 



babynala said:


> Sorry I have not been quoting as I've been trying to finish up my sewing for our trip.   Guess I waited too long to start.
> 
> Love all the pretty dresses and the pictures from Disney.  The Epcot skort is amazing.  My machine is acting like Wendy's so I might try to clean it out really well and hope I don't have to mess with the tension.  I was getting so frustrated with the embroidery I had to go back to sewing.  Too bad I have a Jiffy shirt order arriving today.



Thanks on your comment on the skort. Hopefully your machine will behave again after a good cleaning. I can't wait to see your outfits in action!



tricia said:


> This is so awesome.  Love the grey.  When I made the Insa Skort I forgot to line up the shorts perfectly with the panels, so the skirt sits just a little bit off center.  (I made it for my cousin, who I usually try out new things and patterns on, so she didn't mind)  Looks like you remembered that key step, good job.



Thanks Tricia. Fortunately I remembered to get the skirt on straight for this. 



dianemom2 said:


> Question?????
> 
> DD decided that she wants to be Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz for Halloween.  I think that if she wears a blue gingham jumper over a white blouse it will look great.  I thought that the Simply Sweet would be perfect.  But it isn't big enough.  How do I up size it?  She generally wears a girl's size 12 dress.



I saw that Andrea responded to you already. The way I have upsized in the past is by taking the actual garment measurement (not including the seam allowances) on the largest size (size 8?) and compare it to the body measurement listed for that size. I divide the original garment measurement by original body measurement and multiply that by the upsized body measurement for the new garment measurement. For example (please excuse the numbers as they are probably wrong, I just pulled them to illustrate the math):

If waist on for size 8 the garment is 26" and the body measurement for size 8is 22". You want to upsize it for a girl with 27" waist. I would do 26"/22"x27" = 32".

I draw the lines using that new measurement and add the seam allowances back in. It has worked reasonably well for Big Gives in the past.



erikawolf2004 said:


> Love to see when people make things for themselves!!!  Love all the flags, this came out great!  How did you put the Easy Fit and Insa together?  I have both of these patterns and need to make my DD some skorts for her school uniform.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Erika



Thanks! It was pretty easy to put together. I just drafted the skirt as a 4 panel skirt with elastic waist (since the ones in the book are not big enough for an adult, especially one with curves). So I think you can just start with whatever they have in the book. I then measured the waist on my Easy Fit pattern (I had one specially drawn up for my preferred size/length). I measured and compared the waist measurement on both pieces. I had to make the waist on the Easy Fit a little bit smaller so I tapered the waist to the hips. I then pinned the two pieces together (right side of skirt to wrong side of shorts) and stitched the waist portions together. Turn the skirt rightside out. I top stitched at the top so the seam stays put. I then stitched about 1" from the top for the channel for the elastic, leaving about 2" of space to thread the elastic. I think the rest will be similar to finishing the Easy Fit.

If I remember correctly, you DD is still small enough for children's patterns? Would Carla's Preppy Skort work for her uniform? I have used that pattern for my niece and it was pretty straight forward. It may save you from the headache of all these calculations. For an adult size, I would recommend a couple of patterns from Kwik Sew. Both of them are more "skirt like" with the shorts hidden underneath the skirt (which is the way I like them!)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the rehearsal the day before.  She looks calm but was really a ball of nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light shining through the stained glass of the church was so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three daughters-the bride, the maid-of-honor and the flower girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her brothers!



Congrats to your DD! She is beautiful! She certainly didn't show her nervousness at all.


----------



## cogero

Shannon Thank you for the wedding pictures. I know you have been stressing. Your whole family is gorgeous.


----------



## DMGeurts

effervescent said:


> Okay, pic overload from our trip.  I usually take pics of the kidlets (and outfits!) in the hotel room before we head out, but we had a number of early morning breakfasts this time and that just didn't happen.  So here are the best shots I have of the outfits.
> 
> Day 1 - Hollywood Studios - Lightning McQueen!  Modified Juliet for DD and CarlaC bowling shirt and easy fits for DS.



Everything was just gorgeous.  I love the photos of dd with Mulan - how precious!  And I really want one of those Splash Mtn shirts for my trip - I am in *love* with the one with Donald on it!!!!



mkwj said:


> Wow 27 pages already.  I have a lot to catch up on.  We just got home around 11 last night.  Had a great trip and ended up staying all day for MK's 40th.  I will post pictures later.  DH has been downloading them on the laptop and he took it to work today.  The weather was awesome.  Only rained on one day.  DD got to meet all the princesses and it was the sweetest thing I have ever seen.  Her only disappointment was tinkerbell.  She is more of the woodland tomboy tink, and not the tink we are used to.  DD didn't even recognize this one.  For those that have seen her what did you think?  Being there on Saturday was pretty cool.  They gave out 40th pins and commerative maps with the guides.  If this has been posted already sorry.  I haven't had a chance to read past posts yet.  I really wanted to get something that said I was there that day, but the lines were ridiculus.  T-shirts were sold out in minutes, and the line to get the pins was forever long.  I would have spend my entire day trying for that.  Wasn't worth it to me.  I wish they would have done it different and made it a little bit easier.  The fireworks that night were awesome.  They were bigger than just the normal ones.  I did get to meet Nini on our first night.  It was brief, but great to meet another disboutiquer.  Saw a few customs, but not very many.  It is hard to believe our trip is over.  I always get so sad walking down main street on that last night.  But it does feel good to be home too.  Now I just have lots of .  Hopefully I will catch up on posts tonight.



Glad to have you back.  Sorry that the crowds were so horrible that day, and you weren't able to get any of the awesome merchandise.  At least you can say you were there.  



VBAndrea said:


> D~: Happy Sewing this week!  I expect to see lots of things posted on your PTR.  I picked up my interfacing this morning but also started dd's jeans yesterday and am having more fun with those so may work on those more today rather than finishing ds's shirt -- would love to make good progress on both, but I'm too slow.



Glad you're feeling better Andrea and can return to sewing.  I plan to finish up my last Fairy today.  



billwendy said:


> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!



These are super cute!  I am glad you got your machine working again.



PurpleEars said:


> D~ I hope you will have a few productive sewing days this week.



Thanks!  I am working hard on being productive.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's Blazes costume...



Super awesome job on this!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.



I am sorry about your MIL.  

I love how this bag turned out, it is very similar to the one I plan to make for the girls and I for our trip.  Great job!  



aidansmommy said:


>



Everything was super cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.



Everything was gorgeous...  Your dd is truly stunning - as is the rest of your family.  The church was beautiful.  It looked the the perfect day for a wedding and celebration.  Congratulations!

I plan to finish up my last Fairy in this series today.    They have been very fun to make.    I think I am going to work on a couple of custom orders during the rest of the week, while I try to redraft a couple of patterns for my next series.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.


It looks like it was a beautiful wedding and your daughter was a beautiful bride.  It must have been such a happy event!



Meshell2002 said:


> I have redrafted a couple of Carla's patterns without problem....print out the largest size then use this tutorial to redraft the pattern. As long as your DD is not developing "up top" it should work fine, I would probably find a different pattern if there are curvies going on.
> 
> http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/make-a-pattern-larger-or-smaller



Thanks for the link.  My daughter does have some curvies going on.  But I cut the top on the loose side to allow for that.  She isn't that curvy yet so it worked.  I added a ties that she can tie in the back.  That way she can take in a bit of the fullness.  I finished the dress last night.  I made the bodice part too long and had to take the skirt off and shorten it a bit.  I lined the whole gingham dress in white muslin because the gingham was so thin.  Of course DD wants the skirt to be shorter because she is a tween!  She snatched the dress and took it up to her room.  I guess that means that she liked it.   I'll see if I can wade into her mess today and find it.  Then I can put up a picture.  Paired with a white blouse and her red shoes, the outfit is perfect!  The best part is that the whole thing cost me less than $10 because I had some good Joann's coupons and she already has the shoes and the blouse!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> I made a SS for a BG and the upsize numbers seemed to small so I upped it a wee bit more and while it fit the child, it was too big on her.  She didn't mind and still loved the dress.  I just wanted to err large for a BG.  I just upsized the bowling shirt to exactly Carla's recommendations for my ds, but truth be told he still fits in a 7/8 OK so doubt he'll complain if I didn't up it enough.



It was my own fault as I should have followed Carla's instructions instead of drafting something on my own



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.



How exciting and what a beautiful bride. 



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the link.  My daughter does have some curvies going on.  But I cut the top on the loose side to allow for that.  She isn't that curvy yet so it worked.  I added a ties that she can tie in the back.  That way she can take in a bit of the fullness.  I finished the dress last night.  I made the bodice part too long and had to take the skirt off and shorten it a bit.  I lined the whole gingham dress in white muslin because the gingham was so thin.  Of course DD wants the skirt to be shorter because she is a tween!  She snatched the dress and took it up to her room.  I guess that means that she liked it.   I'll see if I can wade into her mess today and find it.  Then I can put up a picture.  Paired with a white blouse and her red shoes, the outfit is perfect!  The best part is that the whole thing cost me less than $10 because I had some good Joann's coupons and she already has the shoes and the blouse!



Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> It looks like it was a beautiful wedding and your daughter was a beautiful bride.  It must have been such a happy event!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link.  My daughter does have some curvies going on.  But I cut the top on the loose side to allow for that.  She isn't that curvy yet so it worked.  I added a ties that she can tie in the back.  That way she can take in a bit of the fullness.  I finished the dress last night.  I made the bodice part too long and had to take the skirt off and shorten it a bit.  I lined the whole gingham dress in white muslin because the gingham was so thin.  Of course DD wants the skirt to be shorter because she is a tween!  She snatched the dress and took it up to her room.  I guess that means that she liked it.   I'll see if I can wade into her mess today and find it.  Then I can put up a picture.  Paired with a white blouse and her red shoes, the outfit is perfect!  The best part is that the whole thing cost me less than $10 because I had some good Joann's coupons and she already has the shoes and the blouse!




your welcome, glad the dress turned out and she likes it! I found that link when I was trying to alter stuff for me....and it made altering patterns make "sense" to me....I don't always think 3 D....so a lot of times I have to make up a muslin when I sew for myself.....I have bought a few adult patterns for myself to sew after our trip, looking forward to it if I can just press on through and finish. I'm mainly waiting on a shirt order so I can do those. 

I finished an Insa earlier this week, but the shirt that goes with it isn't done yet so I havn't posted it yet. I'm actually not even sewing on trip stuff the rest of this week....friends adopted 2 children from Russia and I'm making them matching outfits right now. The 2 kids are not blood relatives, but the same age (boy & girl) so they will be sort of raised as twins.

WyomingMom--you pics are so pretty! My last post must have been about the same time cause I didn't see it before. Looks like a big wedding, I bet you are tired!


----------



## VBAndrea

These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.

The Christmas outfits are:
  --Shirt and Patchwork skirt for Lisa
  --Shirt and double layer stripwork for Rachel
  --Shirt and peasant skirt for Judy (mom)

HeatherSue made me the appliques with names    The generic Christmas appliques are from Planet Applique but anything Disney related is HeatherSue.

AG doll Molly received a reversible skirt and appliqued shirt

Doggie Bandit got a collar cover scarf (and a bag of dog treats!)

I also made a fleece Princess lap blanket for Lisa to use for her wheelchair and a matching sleeping bag for Molly.

And I did two fleece blankets for the girls with serged edges.

Here is *massive picture overload*:


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at the rehearsal the day before.  She looks calm but was really a ball of nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The light shining through the stained glass of the church was so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three daughters-the bride, the maid-of-honor and the flower girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her brothers!


Gorgeous bride and beautiful photos!!!  Your family is beautiful (but where are you in the pics?????).  I presume this is your dd that is the O.D.?


----------



## chellewashere

mommyof2princesses said:


> So, here are some pics from Sara Beth's trip to the AG place in DC.  It was a very nice place and all the people were really friendly.  We have only been to one other AG place and that was the LA store which is HUGE and really nice too! Get ready for picture overload!
> 
> In the car ready to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE did the birthday package which was a little more, but it came with crowns for the dolls, drinks, appetizers, lunch, a whole cake and a goody bag and a picture in a frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cake!  The whole store sang Happy Birthday!  Was really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara Beth and mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to go home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She choose....Kanani!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a really great trip.  Thanks for nana and Aunt Debbie for the great gift cards she was able to get a little dog too and some small accesories.  HEr dress was a huge hit and I should have made business cards to hand out!



Looks like a fabulous time!! Love the cake.



dianemom2 said:


> So here is the last jellyroll skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to applique a t-shirt with some flowers but when I went to Walmart to buy a blank t-shirt today, I found this cute little tank top on clearance for $1.  I thought it matched up pretty well.  I might still make another shirt to go with this.  We'll see.  My plan is to tuck this way and give it to my niece for her birthday in March.


Love the skirt. I have a jellyroll laying around here Im gonna have to try it.



SarahJN said:


> I finished our first Halloween skirt this weekend.  I need to do at least 2 more  (one for Allie and one for Anna.)  We went a bit crazy at the fabric store so I have enough for 10 more skirts.
> 
> Hope you like BIG pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sept28x by 4forSarah, on Flickr


Love it so cute. I am making a skirt right now for Halloween. I want to make her an outfit for each day of the week prior to Halloween, but we shall see how that goes.



RobRees said:


> Got great response from the halloween costumes DW made for MNSSHP last week only problems is that the trip is over now. Hees a pic with Tink she was a little leary about Hook kept asking if he had any lanterns with him.


ADORABLE! 



PurpleEars said:


> I have a new project to share (I am actually quite please with this one)! I have been thinking about upsizing an Insa for myself. I ended up playing with a few ideas in my head and just drawing my ideas on paper. I am not sure how close it is to an Insa now that I am done. One thing I am sure is that they are both 4 panel skirts!
> 
> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (DH would also like to point out the beautiful job he did on installing the hardwood floors on the stairs)
> 
> I just took a few more pictures to show the embroidery around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I am not graceful enough to enter and exit the Test Track vechicle without the risk of exposing my undergarments, I added a pair of Easy Fit in place of the underskirt in the Insa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how well they show up in the picture, but the hem is slightly scalloped (similar to the overskirt in Insa). I just scaled them so each Mickey Head sit in the middle of the scallop.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love it. Wish I had enough belief in myself to make me something for me. Came out great and love all the Mickey heads.



OhStuffandFluff said:


> We just returned home from Disney (Sad day, i know!)  But it was such a magical time!!  WE enjoyed every second of this experience!! So many memories were made!!  I want to thank everyone on here for inspiring me to make some outfits for my daughter to enhance her experience on this trip!!  She had many nice comments from people around us and truly enjoyed the extra attention the outfits brought her   Here are some pics of the outfits she wore (sorry for so many pics!)
> 
> Rapunzel inspired dress (I also made a corset to go with it, but she did not want to wear it )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffle shirt and skirt set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie inspired dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariel top and skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



These are all so beautiful. Excellent job!


----------



## chellewashere

ireland_nicole said:


> So part of the reason I haven't been able to keep up is because my car got hit this week and I've been sore, but the other is I've been trying to keep on track w/ our trip sewing (I only have one nienie outfit, two easy t-shirt dress outfits, 2 pairs of jeans to embellish, a few sets of ruffles, and 26 tshirts to make- plus an eye spy bag; I think I'm on track to finish, hopefully early )
> enough to do hair accessories  _
> 
> This week I made DD's park bag (it's the small avilo messenger; I made the strap a crossbody length.  FWIW, the back pocket fits an autograph book perfectly  I used Heathersue's autism minnie head for the applique
> 
> Outside front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one that looks white is actually pink, and they all have "sparkle" so DD loves it!- and sorry the flap looks off, but it's the pic, normally it's straight; I promise
> 
> And here's the Feliz I also did this week for MVMCP-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW- I know the bottom ruffle is a bit small, but it's DD's request- and I promise the hem isn't actually wonky...
> Thanks for looking!


Love the bag and especially the Feliz. Great job!!



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Here are a couple of dresses I have gotten done for our November trip.  This one is a Carla C stripwork jumper for the Hoop Dee Do Review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this pattern right now and keep coming up with more I want to make!
> 
> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Great job. Love how the Snow white came out.



effervescent said:


> Okay, pic overload from our trip.  I usually take pics of the kidlets (and outfits!) in the hotel room before we head out, but we had a number of early morning breakfasts this time and that just didn't happen.  So here are the best shots I have of the outfits.
> 
> Day 1 - Hollywood Studios - Lightning McQueen!  Modified Juliet for DD and CarlaC bowling shirt and easy fits for DS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - Magic Kingdom - HeatherSue's Splash Mountain design for DS, and Jasmine for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - EPCOT - Test Track for DS and Mulan for DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think that she and Mulan made each other's day.  Mulan is currently DD's favorite princess, and I guess Mulan doesn't see too many look alikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - Animal Kingdom.  DD decided to wear the same dress that she wore the first time, and DS wore a bowling shirt with a zebra fabric that he picked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 7 - Magic Kingdom - Ariel dress by request from DD, and a super cute Mickey themed transportation bowling shirt for DS.  It is hard to see the details of the fabric in this pic, but it is some of the cutest I've seen.  He got tons of compliments on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 - Hollywood Studios - This was our Toy Story Maniacs day.  Each of us had personalized tshirts, design was made by one of our talented DISigners here on the dis.  I made easy fit shorts for DS and a twirly skirt for DD out of Toy Story fabric to match.  The pic of all of us together didn't turn out well so here's the best I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 9 - MNSSHP - Alison was supposed to be Tinkerbell and I was going to be Fairy Mary, but she decided that she wanted to be Jasmine instead.  I changed my costume too, I figured people would be hard pressed to recognize FM anyway, but it would be even harder without Tink!  The only costumes that I made in this pic are Jasmine and Jafar (except the hat).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10 - EPCOT - recycled dress for DD, Jack Skellington shirt for oldest DS which earned him a ton of compliments, and Nemo outfit for youngest DS.  He loves orange so I think this was his favorite outfit.  I made myself a Crush shirt to match DS but I didn't get a pic of me in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 11 - Hollywood Studios - Sorcerer Mickey for DS and another recycled outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress I made for DD for Spirit of Aloha.  I made myself a dress too, but once again did not get a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for cuteness sake:
> And my proud mommy moment in pics - DD used chopsticks (the spring type, but it's the first time she's ever held chopsticks!) to eat her dinner, even the rice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all we had a fabulous trip.  DD was 40.5 inches this time, so she got to ride all the "cool" rides - Splash, BTMRR, TOT (yes, she loved TOT!).  DS was 45 inches and got to ride Space Mountain and Expedition Everest this time.  He loved EE and talked about it to everyone that would listen.  Had some good pixie dust come our way too.  MNSSHP was an absolute blast this year.  I'm still recovering - I feel kind of like I've been hit by a truck!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Great job they all look so fantastic. Love how she can use chopsticks that is amazing.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> HELP!!! Out of the blue, my  Brother PE 770 is acting weird. First, it was pulling bobbin thread up onto the top. So I opened it all up, cleaned it out top to bottom (more than once) changed the bobbin and needle (several tries at just this). Tried a few tension changes as well. Then after I finally changed the needle, it starting leaving the colored thread loose on top???? So finally I just stepped away from the machine - lol!!
> 
> Any ideas? Im hoping the fairies will fix it while Im not looking - lol!!
> 
> Also wanted to show some cute new tic tac toe games by Heather!! They stitch out so EASY!!! I made one for Lisa for her Big Give!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pieces store in a pocket in the back!!! So easy to make!!



Glad you got the machine working.
The games are so dang cute. I have to get my hubby to get my machine. He keeps saying yeah then something comes up...DARN


----------



## chellewashere

lovesdumbo said:


> So many wonderful things posted!  LOVE the adult Insa!
> 
> This time of year is always super busy for me at work but this year is insane.
> 
> Sadly my MIL passed away 9/22.  It was our wedding anniversary.  She had been in the hospital but the doctors kept saying she wasn't terminal.  She was 92 and missing her DH who passed 12 years ago but we weren't ready.  My poor children (12, 10 & 8).  They were very close to her.
> 
> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside pocket is just big enough for a water bottle:



Sorry to hear about your MIL.
The bag is fantastic. I love it!!



aidansmommy said:


> Wow!!!!  There's way too much to quote!!!  You people are amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a couple of things I've been up to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin passed recently and sewing and these boards have really helped...so thank you!



Lovely.
Sorry about your cousin.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have been MIA for quite some time but for good reason.  My middle daughter just got married this past weekend.  I am still exhausted from it all.  I never knew what hard work it is to be the mother of the bride!   Here are some pics I want to share.
> My three daughters-the bride, the maid-of-honor and the flower girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her brothers!



What a beautiful and large family. Just love the picture with the bubbles.

Thanks to everyone about the upsizing information. I saved it all and in the even I try to make myself something I will have it.


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> The Christmas outfits are:
> --Shirt and Patchwork skirt for Lisa
> --Shirt and double layer stripwork for Rachel
> --Shirt and peasant skirt for Judy (mom)
> 
> HeatherSue made me the appliques with names    The generic Christmas appliques are from Planet Applique but anything Disney related is HeatherSue.
> 
> AG doll Molly received a reversible skirt and appliqued shirt
> 
> Doggie Bandit got a collar cover scarf (and a bag of dog treats!)
> 
> I also made a fleece Princess lap blanket for Lisa to use for her wheelchair and a matching sleeping bag for Molly.
> 
> And I did two fleece blankets for the girls with serged edges.
> 
> Here is *massive picture overload*:



Great job on EVERYTHING!! I love the blankets they came out so super cute. That is a wonderful gift to give.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> The Christmas outfits are:
> --Shirt and Patchwork skirt for Lisa
> --Shirt and double layer stripwork for Rachel
> --Shirt and peasant skirt for Judy (mom)
> 
> HeatherSue made me the appliques with names    The generic Christmas appliques are from Planet Applique but anything Disney related is HeatherSue.
> 
> AG doll Molly received a reversible skirt and appliqued shirt
> 
> Doggie Bandit got a collar cover scarf (and a bag of dog treats!)
> 
> I also made a fleece Princess lap blanket for Lisa to use for her wheelchair and a matching sleeping bag for Molly.
> 
> And I did two fleece blankets for the girls with serged edges.
> 
> Here is *massive picture overload*:


Andrea- Everything looks so awesome!  They  must love all of it!  The details are terrific.  I especially love the twirl skirt.  I am sure they are going to get an amazing picture!!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Andrea, I said it before on Lisa's PTR but those outfits and blankets are gorgeous, you do beautiful work!

Kendra, all the outfits from your trip are awesome, and your kids are adorable!

Shannon, beautiful bride and beautiful family, congratulations!


----------



## ellenbenny

I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Kirsta and I are home. I thought we were going to have to stay, I got incredibly sick. Started with a bitty cold that I got after the drenching rain in Epcot on Monday. Felt a little bad, but could make it around the parks okay. The bed was dreadful, my back was aching, so they put a egg crate on it, helped some, until we went to the Halloween party on Friday, I went to get out of the Pirate boat and felt my back pull. Major pain the next 2 days. 

But here is my fashion report:

Saturday we went to AK, this is an old standby. I had to do a new shirt for her, and did the applique on the front. It worked pretty well. This outfit is always a huge hit, they cast members love it and always say they never see Lilo:









That night we went over to Park Fare, I couldn't get ADR's so we took our chance and were seated after a short wait. Her dress got alot of attention. Lady Tremaine asked me if I could make her one. But I pointed out Cinderella was in it. She gave the funniest look and said "no, something like this will do", pointint to her own. The applique on the jacket came out really bad. I didn't use spray adhesive and it buckled. So I washed it and made it look worse. But it looks okay from a distance and I only paid $4 for the jacket:












The next day we went over to Epcot. This was the outfit from ****! I didn't make it to the last minute and discovered I got the wrong size pattern, so I enlarged it. Well, the enlargement could have fit me. So I had to cut it all down. Then I realized I didn't have ribbon to make the fabric, so I used clear elastic (for the bra straps) and it broke on one side. I would like to make it again, or remake it. The fabric was perfect. I put a sheer with little slubs of something all over it.  But it looked nice. Her hair made a huge impression on everyone, they thought it was real. 









The next day we head over to the MK. Again that hair made a huge impression. Rapunzel loved her hair. We had cast members follow her to tell her they loved her hair. I think Heather Sue should make some flower clippies so girls could Rapunzel thier hair. 









Wednesday we went back the MK, the pictures with Belle were not that great. Apparently I can't sew on buttons. I had one fall off when I washed it before leaving, and it fell off again in the park:









Thursday we went over the Studios:









Friday we went over the Typhon Lagoon and then the Halloween Party. I was dispointed in the party this year. I usually love to go see Tarzan, but he was absent:












Nothing special for Saturday. We went over the Village to do some shopping. Then back to swim at Pop. We had a great room, and Kirsta being old enough was able to go to the food court by herself and do some shopping in the store. 

And then we went home on Sunday. I have to show you our new luggage because we think they are cool!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Sally....


My family was at the party on Friday night as well....it was CRAZY!  It was bad enough that hubby said he would rather go during the Christmas party...


On your rainy Epcot day we were in DTD and got drowned!  The news said they had record rain amounts of almost 3 inches in one hour....

Sorry you got sick...at least I waited to get home to get sick!

Nini


----------



## billwendy

Andrea - great job on the Christmas outfits - I know they all loved them!!

Sally - love seeing your trip and LOVE THE LUGGAGE!!! Where did you get it?

Nicole - can you show a picture of your DD wearing the bag - I would love to see the size of it!! Its ADORABLE!!!!

Does anyone have any ideas for Tim's Agent P Head? He wants to wear the hat too, so although I was hoping the agent P baseball cap would work (it has his face stitched onto it) it wont work with the black hat....thoughts? I still need cheap yellow shoes/crocs too- cant find them cheapy cheap anywhere!!!! I did find teal gloves at walmart though!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I are home. I thought we were going to have to stay, I got incredibly sick. Started with a bitty cold that I got after the drenching rain in Epcot on Monday. Felt a little bad, but could make it around the parks okay. The bed was dreadful, my back was aching, so they put a egg crate on it, helped some, until we went to the Halloween party on Friday, I went to get out of the Pirate boat and felt my back pull. Major pain the next 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special for Saturday. We went over the Village to do some shopping. Then back to swim at Pop. We had a great room, and Kirsta being old enough was able to go to the food court by herself and do some shopping in the store.



So sorry you were sick and threw your back out, ugh!  Too bad we missed you, we were there the same dates.  I love all the outfits, and especially the Esmerelda (I hope I got that name right)!  Love the luggage too.  Looks like some fun was had despite the sickies!


----------



## billwendy

Hey guys - still a few things available for Owen's Big Give....even if you dont feel like sewing something, pixie dust is welcome. They could use some Crystal Palace outfits for their special ADR for Owen....spiderman outfit for Owen, a family scrapbook would be great too!! Come on over and check it out - you will definately fall for this little cutie pie. Today his big sister had 8 baby teeth pulled, and he comforted and checked on her all day long making sure she was okay...what a wonderful 3 year old!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Sally....
> 
> 
> My family was at the party on Friday night as well....it was CRAZY!  It was bad enough that hubby said he would rather go during the Christmas party...
> 
> 
> On your rainy Epcot day we were in DTD and got drowned!  The news said they had record rain amounts of almost 3 inches in one hour....
> 
> Sorry you got sick...at least I waited to get home to get sick!
> 
> Nini



Kirsta decided she had enough and we left Epcot in the middle of the rain, it must just lay in puddles there becasue it was ankle deep all the way to the bus. I hate to get my shoes wet!! Then getting on the AC bus, I think thats how I got sick, it was all in my face, I kept blowing my nose so I wouldn't end up with a sinus infection. Our 2 days in Mk weren't that enjoyable. But on the bus on the way to the MNSSHP, I could feel the bronchitis coming.  I'm just glad she's old enough to do stuff by herself now. 

We've been to about 6 party's, and several of them were on Halloween. This one was the craziest worst of them all. The didn't really have characters, and the ones they did had waits of over an hour!!  Couldn't get near the Haunted Mansion. It was a sell out crowd. I wouldn't be surprised if they did that to the Xmas party this year, increase the sell out crowd. 

Well, I was near coming home and my little bitty cold turned into a big case of bronchitis. I'm off work and they aren't happy with me since I was on vacation. Kirsta was a good sport in helping me since I couldn't pick anything up, with hurting my back. She kept running to the front desk to get me ice packs. 



billwendy said:


> Sally - love seeing your trip and LOVE THE LUGGAGE!!! Where did you get it?



They are made by Heyes. I got Kirsta's for Xmas, but she could use it for Disney, it came from Meritlite (or life), they have bargains on all sorts of stuff. Free shipping. I got the Tink one from Shoebuy, I think it was, a discount for joining and another for the first purchase. Again free shipping. I later saw it in TJ Maxx, for a little less then I paid. Super lite weight molded. And it made it through the airport and still looks good!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> The Christmas outfits are:
> --Shirt and Patchwork skirt for Lisa
> --Shirt and double layer stripwork for Rachel
> --Shirt and peasant skirt for Judy (mom)
> 
> HeatherSue made me the appliques with names    The generic Christmas appliques are from Planet Applique but anything Disney related is HeatherSue.
> 
> AG doll Molly received a reversible skirt and appliqued shirt
> 
> Doggie Bandit got a collar cover scarf (and a bag of dog treats!)
> 
> I also made a fleece Princess lap blanket for Lisa to use for her wheelchair and a matching sleeping bag for Molly.



Andrea awesome job on everything. You do such a wonderful job on those skirts but it must take so long with all the detail that you put into them.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.



Ellen great job on the skirt. Can't wait to see pics of Judy wearing it.



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I are home. I thought we were going to have to stay, I got incredibly sick. Started with a bitty cold that I got after the drenching rain in Epcot on Monday. Felt a little bad, but could make it around the parks okay. The bed was dreadful, my back was aching, so they put a egg crate on it, helped some, until we went to the Halloween party on Friday, I went to get out of the Pirate boat and felt my back pull. Major pain the next 2 days.
> 
> But here is my fashion report:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special for Saturday. We went over the Village to do some shopping. Then back to swim at Pop. We had a great room, and Kirsta being old enough was able to go to the food court by herself and do some shopping in the store.
> 
> And then we went home on Sunday. I have to show you our new luggage because we think they are cool!!



Cool luggage and love all the outfits. I love the Esmeralda costume. I even saw you has some Hunchback fabric.


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

VBAndrea said:


> These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> The Christmas outfits are:
> --Shirt and Patchwork skirt for Lisa
> --Shirt and double layer stripwork for Rachel
> --Shirt and peasant skirt for Judy (mom)
> 
> HeatherSue made me the appliques with names    The generic Christmas appliques are from Planet Applique but anything Disney related is HeatherSue.
> 
> AG doll Molly received a reversible skirt and appliqued shirt
> 
> Doggie Bandit got a collar cover scarf (and a bag of dog treats!)
> 
> I also made a fleece Princess lap blanket for Lisa to use for her wheelchair and a matching sleeping bag for Molly.
> 
> And I did two fleece blankets for the girls with serged edges.
> 
> Here is *massive picture overload*:



I am soo excited for the Christmas season!!  These outfits are adorable!!  I would love to make a skirt like that for my daughter!!  Great job!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

The next day we went over to Epcot. This was the outfit from ****! I didn't make it to the last minute and discovered I got the wrong size pattern, so I enlarged it. Well, the enlargement could have fit me. So I had to cut it all down. Then I realized I didn't have ribbon to make the fabric, so I used clear elastic (for the bra straps) and it broke on one side. I would like to make it again, or remake it. The fabric was perfect. I put a sheer with little slubs of something all over it.  But it looked nice. Her hair made a huge impression on everyone, they thought it was real. 









The next day we head over to the MK. Again that hair made a huge impression. Rapunzel loved her hair. We had cast members follow her to tell her they loved her hair. I think Heather Sue should make some flower clippies so girls could Rapunzel thier hair. 









Wednesday we went back the MK, the pictures with Belle were not that great. Apparently I can't sew on buttons. I had one fall off when I washed it before leaving, and it fell off again in the park:









Thursday we went over the Studios:









Friday we went over the Typhon Lagoon and then the Halloween Party. I was dispointed in the party this year. I usually love to go see Tarzan, but he was absent:














Everything is so pretty!! I absolutely loved her outfit with Jane and Terk!  Soo cute!!


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.



That's so cute!  I love how it is a Pluto skirt instead of a poodle skirt.

Here is the Simple Sweet that I upsized to make into DD's Halloween costume:






She is complaining bitterly that I need to take it in on the top.  I think she'd like it to fit her like a second skin!


----------



## PurpleEars

Meshell2002 said:


> I finished an Insa earlier this week, but the shirt that goes with it isn't done yet so I havn't posted it yet. I'm actually not even sewing on trip stuff the rest of this week....friends adopted 2 children from Russia and I'm making them matching outfits right now. The 2 kids are not blood relatives, but the same age (boy & girl) so they will be sort of raised as twins.



That's very nice of you to make outfits for your friend's children. I hope family will do well as they adjust to having 2 new members in the family.



VBAndrea said:


> These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> The Christmas outfits are:
> --Shirt and Patchwork skirt for Lisa
> --Shirt and double layer stripwork for Rachel
> --Shirt and peasant skirt for Judy (mom)
> 
> HeatherSue made me the appliques with names    The generic Christmas appliques are from Planet Applique but anything Disney related is HeatherSue.
> 
> AG doll Molly received a reversible skirt and appliqued shirt
> 
> Doggie Bandit got a collar cover scarf (and a bag of dog treats!)
> 
> I also made a fleece Princess lap blanket for Lisa to use for her wheelchair and a matching sleeping bag for Molly.
> 
> And I did two fleece blankets for the girls with serged edges.
> 
> Here is *massive picture overload*:



My goodness! Those are amazing! I can see why you feel you don't have enough time to sew for your children. The skirts are very similar to what I had originally envisioned for a Give (but subsequently changed it for other reasons). I am sure the family will treasure these special outfits! 



chellewashere said:


> I love it. Wish I had enough belief in myself to make me something for me. Came out great and love all the Mickey heads.



Thanks. Making adult clothes isn't that different from making kid's clothes. I am sure you can do it!



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.



Very cute! Thanks for making the skirt for Judy!



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I are home. I thought we were going to have to stay, I got incredibly sick. Started with a bitty cold that I got after the drenching rain in Epcot on Monday. Felt a little bad, but could make it around the parks okay. The bed was dreadful, my back was aching, so they put a egg crate on it, helped some, until we went to the Halloween party on Friday, I went to get out of the Pirate boat and felt my back pull. Major pain the next 2 days.
> 
> But here is my fashion report:



I am sorry to hear that you got sick. I like the Lilo set and the Rapunzel hair! The suitcases are super cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the Simple Sweet that I upsized to make into DD's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is complaining bitterly that I need to take it in on the top.  I think she'd like it to fit her like a second skin!



Great job on the dress. Looks like she liked it!


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.


Your skirt is awesome!  And I am so happy you volunteered to make it for her  -- if you didn't I would have, but then I would not have been able to get a Christmas skirt done for her.  I also love that Pluto is the "poodle" and
it looks the perfect size since you have the 6x10 hoop.  I sort of stole your knit waist idea for Lisa -- but I made the band knit and put elastic on the inside as it was a twirl patchwork and was heavy so I wanted it to stay up.  I just like the comfort of the knit and Lisa has fragile skin.  I can't wait to see Judy and Pete decked out in their Halloween costumes!



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I are home. I thought we were going to have to stay, I got incredibly sick. Started with a bitty cold that I got after the drenching rain in Epcot on Monday. Felt a little bad, but could make it around the parks okay. The bed was dreadful, my back was aching, so they put a egg crate on it, helped some, until we went to the Halloween party on Friday, I went to get out of the Pirate boat and felt my back pull. Major pain the next 2 days.
> 
> But here is my fashion report:
> 
> Saturday we went to AK, this is an old standby. I had to do a new shirt for her, and did the applique on the front. It worked pretty well. This outfit is always a huge hit, they cast members love it and always say they never see Lilo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night we went over to Park Fare, I couldn't get ADR's so we took our chance and were seated after a short wait. Her dress got alot of attention. Lady Tremaine asked me if I could make her one. But I pointed out Cinderella was in it. She gave the funniest look and said "no, something like this will do", pointint to her own. The applique on the jacket came out really bad. I didn't use spray adhesive and it buckled. So I washed it and made it look worse. But it looks okay from a distance and I only paid $4 for the jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we went over to Epcot. This was the outfit from ****! I didn't make it to the last minute and discovered I got the wrong size pattern, so I enlarged it. Well, the enlargement could have fit me. So I had to cut it all down. Then I realized I didn't have ribbon to make the fabric, so I used clear elastic (for the bra straps) and it broke on one side. I would like to make it again, or remake it. The fabric was perfect. I put a sheer with little slubs of something all over it.  But it looked nice. Her hair made a huge impression on everyone, they thought it was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we head over to the MK. Again that hair made a huge impression. Rapunzel loved her hair. We had cast members follow her to tell her they loved her hair. I think Heather Sue should make some flower clippies so girls could Rapunzel thier hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday we went back the MK, the pictures with Belle were not that great. Apparently I can't sew on buttons. I had one fall off when I washed it before leaving, and it fell off again in the park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday we went over the Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we went over the Typhon Lagoon and then the Halloween Party. I was dispointed in the party this year. I usually love to go see Tarzan, but he was absent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special for Saturday. We went over the Village to do some shopping. Then back to swim at Pop. We had a great room, and Kirsta being old enough was able to go to the food court by herself and do some shopping in the store.
> 
> And then we went home on Sunday. I have to show you our new luggage because we think they are cool!!


I'm sorry you got so sick.  I hope you had some good drugs to help your back  pain.  Kirsta's outfits looked great though.  My favorite is a toss up between the Park Fare dress and Esmerelda, and next in line are Rapunzel and Jasmine.  I hope you are on the mend soon.



billwendy said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for Tim's Agent P Head? He wants to wear the hat too, so although I was hoping the agent P baseball cap would work (it has his face stitched onto it) it wont work with the black hat....thoughts? I still need cheap yellow shoes/crocs too- cant find them cheapy cheap anywhere!!!! I did find teal gloves at walmart though!!!


I have no ideas other than to make a hood and get a hat to put over it -- but I wanted to say it sounds like a cool costume.  My kids still want to be a harp seal and a catfish and I won't start until next week and hopefully this weekend can convince them each to be something simpler.  I am behind on sewing as it is!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the Simple Sweet that I upsized to make into DD's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is complaining bitterly that I need to take it in on the top.  I think she'd like it to fit her like a second skin!


Very cute!  All she needs is a little basket and Toto.  LOL that she wants you to take it in,


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> Your skirt is awesome!  And I am so happy you volunteered to make it for her  -- if you didn't I would have, but then I would not have been able to get a Christmas skirt done for her.  I also love that Pluto is the "poodle" and
> it looks the perfect size since you have the 6x10 hoop.  I sort of stole your knit waist idea for Lisa -- but I made the band knit and put elastic on the inside as it was a twirl patchwork and was heavy so I wanted it to stay up.  I just like the comfort of the knit and Lisa has fragile skin.  I can't wait to see Judy and Pete decked out in their Halloween costumes!



Thanks Andrea, I debated also putting elastic inside the knit waistband for Judy's skirt, but since it is a single layer and very light I decided it would be ok without it.  I bought the wide elastic though, so now I have that for another project some time.  I do have the 6x10 hoop and I felt the applique needed to be large for this skirt.  I actually caught a corner of the skirt front under the applique even after checking and rechecking, but there was a lot of fabric to work with.  I was able to salvage it by cutting a couple of inches off the front and she said it was still a tad big so it didn't hurt anything.

I too cannot wait to see them decked out for Halloween and for Christmas in their new outfits!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Been looking at the lastest post and sorry to see so many folks not feeling well.  Hope you get well soon and back to your sewing.
The Christmas skirts are so cute.
Cute Pluto Skirt...love the take on the poodle skirt.
The Dorothy dress looks like it fits fine. Second skin. 
I need to put my photos together of the clothes I've made for my granddaughters so I can post them.  Just need to find some extra time.  My oldest granddaughter picked out some Minnie Mouse fabric for a dress over a month ago.  She'll think I forgot about it.


----------



## cogero

Love the Dorothy Dress it is fabulous.

Okay I have to leave for work soon but waiting for my fabric to dry before I leave since it is for a Give and DDs halloween skirt.

I have a huge list I need to write so I can stay on track.


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> Cool luggage and love all the outfits. I love the Esmeralda costume. I even saw you has some Hunchback fabric.



Bought a sheet off ,


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Thanks everyone for all the compliments on the wedding pictures.  I couldn't have asked for a more perfect day!  Everything went so smoothly!

Wendy, this is my first child to get married.  My oldest was engaged at one point but it fell through and that was probably for the best!

Andrea, my oldest daughter is the O.D., the bride is an LPN.  I'm hoping she'll go back to school at some point and become an RN but for right now she's content where she is.  Great stuff for Lisa's give, you were busy!

I really want to comment on some things but I have to run right now!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Here is *massive picture overload*:



Andrea... this was truly an amazing BG - everything turned out fabulous - and you didn't overlook one single detail!  I loved it all!  



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.



This is super cute - I love that it's a Pluto skirt and not a poodle skirt.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I am so sorry about your back and being sick.  However, I totally loved seeing all your pictures and all of Krista's customs - she looks like she just enjoys it to much!
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute!  I love how it is a Pluto skirt instead of a poodle skirt.
> 
> Here is the Simple Sweet that I upsized to make into DD's Halloween costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is complaining bitterly that I need to take it in on the top.  I think she'd like it to fit her like a second skin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out so perfect!  I love it!
> 
> I guess I am slacking on posting pictures, as well...  I've been a busy girl - for those of you that haven't been following my PTR....  I just finished up my first Fairies series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I don't think I posted the AG outfit I made for Lisa's BG???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## cogero

D~ I love the snow white it is fabulous.


----------



## Rockygirl1

Love the snow white!!!! Dopey is my DD3's favorite... she would LOVE this dress...


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.

He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



  I am so sorry you are going through this.  It's one thing to have a sick child and know what is wrong, it's another not knowing what its going on.  I hope the endocrinologist has some answers, but I would also look into getting a CT or MRI just to rule out any kind of tumor.  Please keep us posted and your son and family will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## NiniMorris

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



So sorry to hear this.  Believe me, I know about dealing with a sick child!  You are in my prayers!  Let us know if there is anything else we can do to help!

Nini


----------



## Piper

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



Prayers that they find out what is causing this and peace for your family.


----------



## cogero

Lynn sending ((((((hugs)))))) and prayers your way.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

SallyfromDE said:


> Bought a sheet off ,


*I love the Esmarelda outfit too! and love that you used a sheet! i use sheets for many things,in fact i have 3 ready to wash and cut now for Little House/Inglalls dresses for dgd's for halloween...
 My fave is the beautiful 1900 park fare dress...what pattern is that...??? so girly but in a growing up kinda way...would love to make soemthng for my Elli like that for Easter next year! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.


*Prayers foir you and your sweet boy,hope they figure it all out soon! *


----------



## DMGeurts

Lynn...  I am sending prayers out to your ds and family, I sure hope that they are able to figure out what is wrong.  (((Hugs)))

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



So sorry you are going through this.  Prayers to you and your family, and I hope they figure things out soon.


----------



## GrammytoMany

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



I hope the doctors are able to find out what is causing your son's health issues.  Hope it is nothing serious and he will be well soon.  It's hard when a child has a mystery health problem....will say a prayer for you and your son.
Sheila


----------



## billwendy

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



Sending a prayer for your son and YOU!!! I hope you are able to figure out what is going on!!! Please contact Teresa and let her know what is going on for the big give stuff too!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I guess I am slacking on posting pictures, as well...  I've been a busy girl - for those of you that haven't been following my PTR....  I just finished up my first Fairies series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I don't think I posted the AG outfit I made for Lisa's BG???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Wow! Great job on the fairies series! The outfit you made for Lisa's Give is great as well. I know the family really liked it!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



I will be praying for your family. It must be hard to have this mystery on your hands. I will pray that the medical team can determine the cause and a treatment plan. Please feel free to vent here. We are here for each other.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you everyone for the prayers and the ablility to vent.  It is hard to put on a good front to my child and be so frustrated that no one can tell us anything. Hopefully we will get some answers soon.


----------



## camac517

It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - just an update on Owen's Big Give!!! We are doing GREAT!! Just a few more things to make this even more magical!!! Things still available are......
Special sturdy bag (disneyish) to hold Owen's medical supplies and diaper stuff
Family Scrapbook
Bottoms to match the tops people are making for EPCOT and Crystal Palace (Pooh) for the kids
Disney Flip Flops for Owen
Special Matching shirts for Dad and Owen (maybe Incredibles?)
Family Wish Shirts!!!!


Please click on the link in my siggie and check it out!!! Pixie dust is always welcome!!!!! Thanks for considering!!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



If he was OK all summer, maybe there's something at school that's causing it. Mold or chemicals from cleaners or something like that. People can become very ill if they're sensitive. Just a thought.

Prayers!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ivey_family

We are home (as of last night) and had a very nice trip, not perfect, but really nice.  I sobbed leaving MK (as always) and on the bus on the way to the airport.  My dh knows by now that this will happen, and is really sweet about it.  

I'll try to get pics up tomorrow.  Thank you for all the kind words about our outfits.  We got lots of compliments from guests and CMs and characters.  I'm totally hooked on customs!  And, dh wore his matching shirts each day with no complaints and even said he liked doing so.    (But that he wouldn't do it anywhere but Disney.)

Lots of wonderful things posted over that last week.  Sorry I couldn't quote it all!



miprender said:


> Loving all the outfits. Where did you purchase the Mickey with balloons? Sorry that it did not come out great but from the pictures it looks amazing.
> 
> I also cased Amie's Steamboat Willie dress for DD. I too had fallen in love with it and yours came out great also.



Several of you asked this.  Mickey with balloons is from Bows and Clothes.  I'll mention again that I was really disappointed by how it stitched out, but the flaws are hard to see because the tshirt is navy blue.  I'll try to post a pic of the Minnie shirt I did on yellow so you can see the issues more clearly.  Someday, I'd really like to see if I can clean it up myself because I really like  the design.





lynnanddbyz said:


> I love everything.  I especially love the mother daughter matching set.  What pattern did you use for the mom's shirt.  I LOVE it.  It looks very comfortable and not to complicated.  I would like to try this one for me.



Thank you!  My shirt is Simplicity 3750.  I had to make major adjustments to the pattern and 5 muslins to get it to fit.  This pattern was drawn for tweens, not ladies!  Overall I was happy with it and was asked a couple times where I bought it.  



VBAndrea said:


> I finished my BG, need more medicine and a cat peed on the couch -- we had the cat with kidney problems put down so I am irate right now that this has happened.  Off to get the steam cleaner and sports wash.



May I ask what you're using to clean up that cat pee smell?  Our cat is having problems and nothing I've tried has fully worked.  This will be my last indoor cat!!!



PurpleEars said:


> May I present...Purple Ear's rendition of World Showcase Insa!
> 
> This is the front:



Your skirt is beautiful!  I LOVE how you added Spaceship Earth in there, too!  May I CASE this idea?




Maggie at the Fort said:


> This one is Carla C portrait peasant embellished a bit.  I am really proud of how it came out.  Despite A being sick I got her to model for me on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Adorable!  I want to CASE this too!



VBAndrea said:


> These are Christmas outfits I did for Lisa's BG.  I did outfits for the girls and Chiara did matching shirts for the guys.  Judy and the girls seemed really happy with the set ~ they want to get pictures for their Christmas cards at the GKTW Christmas party.
> 
> 
> Here is *massive picture overload*:



Andrea - You are the queen of the patchwork skirt!  These are all amazingly beautiful!  May I CASE this, too??



lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



Prayers here, too!

Regards,
C.

(Woohoo!  Tigers win!!  Watching tv as I post.  )


----------



## VBAndrea

camac517 said:


> It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.


Just adorable!  Gorgeous boys and love your clothes!  Very fine work for your first sewing experience --   you look like a professional already.



ivey_family said:


> We are home (as of last night) and had a very nice trip, not perfect, but really nice.  I sobbed leaving MK (as always) and on the bus on the way to the airport.  My dh knows by now that this will happen, and is really sweet about it.
> 
> I'll try to get pics up tomorrow.  Thank you for all the kind words about our outfits.  We got lots of compliments from guests and CMs and characters.  I'm totally hooked on customs!  And, dh wore his matching shirts each day with no complaints and even said he liked doing so.    (But that he wouldn't do it anywhere but Disney.)
> 
> May I ask what you're using to clean up that cat pee smell?  Our cat is having problems and nothing I've tried has fully worked.  This will be my last indoor cat!!!
> 
> Andrea - You are the queen of the patchwork skirt!  These are all amazingly beautiful!  May I CASE this, too??
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> (Woohoo!  Tigers win!!  Watching tv as I post.  )



I can't wait to see pics from the trip!  So sad that you cry when you leave, but I could totally see me doing that as well.

Case away on the Christmas skirt.  I think I am going to make my dd a stripwork one with some of the leftover fabric (you know, in my spare time).

Cat pee:  Sports Wash by Sno-Seal sold in the sporting goods department at Walmart.  It is found by the deer hunter things.  It's a small plastic bottle with pics of deer hunter's jacket, sleeping bags and the like on the plastic covering of the bottle.  Pricey (about $5), but the ONLY thing that really works.  We went through a lot of it when my cat was in renal failure and we still have a rare incident here and there (I think this last one was a cat/dog thing as the couch smelled of dog pee and the pillows of cat pee).  I am very sensitive to cat pee smell and this does the trick.  I'm semi OCD as well and this cleans so well that I don't feel like I now need to throw my couch out.  Works great in the wash and for carpet or furniture I just suck it up with the steam cleaner.  This also works great for anyone who uses cloth diapers which is how I first heard of it.


----------



## DMGeurts

camac517 said:


> It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.



Awwww....  Your boys are adorable....  I just love their little rompers and matching outfits.



ivey_family said:


> We are home (as of last night) and had a very nice trip, not perfect, but really nice.  I sobbed leaving MK (as always) and on the bus on the way to the airport.  My dh knows by now that this will happen, and is really sweet about it.
> 
> I'll try to get pics up tomorrow.  Thank you for all the kind words about our outfits.  We got lots of compliments from guests and CMs and characters.  I'm totally hooked on customs!  And, dh wore his matching shirts each day with no complaints and even said he liked doing so.    (But that he wouldn't do it anywhere but Disney.)



Yay - glad to have you back!  I would really love to see some pics of your trip, and some of the customs in action.  

D~


----------



## cogero

camac517 said:


> It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.



Love your outfits great job.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Love the Dorothy Dress it is fabulous.
> 
> Okay I have to leave for work soon but waiting for my fabric to dry before I leave since it is for a Give and DDs halloween skirt.
> 
> I have a huge list I need to write so I can stay on track.


Were you able to get any of your stuff done yesterday?



camac517 said:


> It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.


Excellent job on your first projects.  Your boys are adorable. You must have had so much fun with them on your trip!

Lynn- I hope you are able to find out what's wrong and I hope that it isn't anything serious.  Something similar happened to my friend's son last year.  It turned out it was a form of epilepsy that was being triggered by tiredness and stress.  The good news is that it is a form of epilepsy that he will outgrow in a year or two.  Of course I am not saying that this is what is happening to your son.  Just that it can be scary not knowing what is going on but that it can turn out ok.


----------



## Stephres

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



Definitely will pray! We went through this when my son was little. He fainted a few times on the playground and at soccer, with nausea and headaches. Exact same symptoms and the doctor sent us for the same tests, which discovered nothing. The cardiologist called it "neurocardiogenic syncope" which just means fainting, lol. He told us to keep him hydrated. We asked his teacher if he could have a small gatorade before PE and we gave him one before soccer and it worked! He hasn't fainted in years. The doctor told us it could come and go, it was rare to see it in a little kid, but they see it in teenagers a lot. We don't take any chances and just try to keep him hydrated! The doctor said even though it is scary to us, it is really harmless to him because he does not stop breathing when he faints. You just have to watch that he doesn't hurt himself when falling. Luckily we haven't had to worry about that in a long time! I hope you get an answer that is easy to manage and harmless for your son too.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Were you able to get any of your stuff done yesterday?



Nope but I plan to get something done tonight. I would like to start on a give but todays goal at the very least is to make a list of the outfits and shirts I have to make for our trip.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Just have a minute- praying for ya Lynn!


----------



## Rockygirl1

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



Prayers for you and your family that you find some answers and soon.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Thank you everyone for all of the prayers and hugs.  Yesterday was a BAD day for me.  I had hoped to get some answers and they just said we'll run more tests.  I know each test tells us what it is not.  I just get frustrated and can not think straight when my child is sick and no one knows why.  And when he is not sick he is perfectly normal.  He is annoyed because I keep watching him.  All of your support means alot. I did get with Teresa and solved everything with the BG. Now to get caught up with school work, orders and (yuck) housework.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love the Esmarelda outfit too! and love that you used a sheet! i use sheets for many things,in fact i have 3 ready to wash and cut now for Little House/Inglalls dresses for dgd's for halloween...
> My fave is the beautiful 1900 park fare dress...what pattern is that...??? so girly but in a growing up kinda way...would love to make soemthng for my Elli like that for Easter next year! *



I used the Marissa dress by Jennifer Pagnella. I then used the free bow pattern of Carla C's and put petticoat net in it. I made a slip and attatched it to the dress with tulle that I had gathered super tight and made it in two rowsso the dress would fluff out. 



DMGeurts said:


> I guess I am slacking on posting pictures, as well...  I've been a busy girl - for those of you that haven't been following my PTR....  I just finished up my first Fairies series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I don't think I posted the AG outfit I made for Lisa's BG???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



As usual, I love it all! I don't want to spend the $$ on a AG doll and I don't want a cheapy. So why didn't I just buy the Disney doll? Oh, I'll get around to doing something!


----------



## SallyfromDE

lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



He will be certainly in my prayers. I hate how they have to drag all this testing out. That did that to me for my gallbladder and I constantly heard how everything was normal. They finally took the GB out and found that it did indeed need to come out. 

Now don't rule out the allergist. We had another fabric store around here that has gone out of business, but I couldn't go into it because of the smell. It was just that fabric smell, but it was really strong. When I'd go in, I'd get a headache and start to feel dizzy to the point of wanting to pass out. That was the only place I ever had it happen. I imagine it was just the ventilation. I never had that problem in JoAnnes, although I can sometimes smell the fabrics. I have bad allergies (and get bronchitis about twice a year it) and smells are certainly a trigger for me.


----------



## PurpleEars

camac517 said:


> It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.



Thank you for sharing the pictures of your outfits in action. You did a great job on the shorts and the rompers. I can't tell the shorts were your first sewing projects! Good job!



ivey_family said:


> We are home (as of last night) and had a very nice trip, not perfect, but really nice.  I sobbed leaving MK (as always) and on the bus on the way to the airport.  My dh knows by now that this will happen, and is really sweet about it.
> 
> I'll try to get pics up tomorrow.  Thank you for all the kind words about our outfits.  We got lots of compliments from guests and CMs and characters.  I'm totally hooked on customs!  And, dh wore his matching shirts each day with no complaints and even said he liked doing so.    (But that he wouldn't do it anywhere but Disney.)
> 
> Lots of wonderful things posted over that last week.  Sorry I couldn't quote it all!
> 
> Your skirt is beautiful!  I LOVE how you added Spaceship Earth in there, too!  May I CASE this idea?
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> (Woohoo!  Tigers win!!  Watching tv as I post.  )



Glad to hear that your family had a good trip. I can't wait to see your pictures!

Thanks, of course you may CASE the idea. I had to add something in the middle since there are 11 World Showcase countries and I have 12 scallops (3 each from each panel). It was actually DH's suggestion to put the Spaceship Earth in there. He even picked out the Minnie version one for the skirt (of course, I had to pay for it with my allowance, but at least he is supportive!) I even pulled out a park map to make sure I had the countries in the correct locations around the skirt. I didn't realize this until I made the skirt - all the countries around the World Showcase have red in their flags!

I have a *QUESTION*:

Where would you suggest shopping online for embroidery supplies? Since I am going to Anaheim at the end of the month, I plan to do some shopping and have the packages shipped to the hotel. (I already checked with the hotel to make sure they are ok with that). I will get thread from Marathon since they are highly rated around here. (Assuming one can use them with the Brother 270D machines?) How about stabilizer? I am just about out of stabilizers so I might as well buy some. Sewing supplies are so much less expensive in the US than in Canada! Sometimes it almost cost twice as much for the same thing, so I try to stock up whenever I go down to the US. I would appreciate your suggestions!

Now I should go and babysit my embroidery machine so I can actually have patches ready for my BG project.


----------



## RMAMom

Hi All,
I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time






[/IMG]

I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!


----------



## ivey_family

RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!



This is so cool!  We're talking about a Christmas season trip next time around and I need to hit JoAnn's tomorrow anyway!  Thanks for the heads up!  (*Notions Wall is 50% off this weekend, btw!!*)

Andrea - thank you for the info on the cleaner!  I'm definitely going to try it!  So, you use the product as directed and then just use the steam cleaner at the end to suck it up?  Some of our cat's issues are dog related, too.  Her litter box is closed off most of the day, while the dog is downstairs, and if we don't give the cat access in the evening, yikes!

Here are some pics from our trip:

Day 1 - MK
Daddy and the boys





DD and I





DD with her new ears - she was SO excited about them!





Day 2 - Epcot
Our boys were very excited to go in the big, silver ball!





Day 3 - DHS
This is at the Disney Junior show (formerly Playhouse Disney for those of you whose kids are a bit older).  DH and I were more excited than the kids to see puppets for Sharkey and Bones (see my new icon).





Day 4 - MK, DHS and Chef Mickey's
This was the day of the 40th anniv.  We had planned to spend the whole day at MK, but it was SO crowded we left right after the ceremony.  We did go back after dinner and finally saw the new queue for Haunted Mansion - very cool!





Day 5 - Epcot, Hoop Dee Doo and DHS
We decided 2 days before leaving to add Hoop Dee Doo, so no chance to make customs.  I hope to do that again someday so I can make some cute clothes!





Day 6 - AK and MK
My boys and Buzz





Leaving AK - DD was done!  She cut her first tooth (at 10 mo!) on our first day at MK.  She was hurting big time from the next one while we were at AK.  She screamed through Festival of the Lion King that morning and the bus ride home that night.  I don't think we were too popular that day!





Day 7 - MK
Playing in Pooh's house





Our final moment in the park with dear friends!






As I mentioned it wasn't a perfect trip.  We never made Rope Drop at MK which was one of the only things I REALLY wanted to do.  We did make it to Epcot for opening only to find out that they don't do the character greeting on the double-decker bus anymore.   

My in-laws were with us for our first three park days which was good and bad.  It was nice to have them enjoying the kids and have the extra hands, but they don't "get" the magic the way dh & I do.  They had fun, the kids had fun with them, but for me, it was weird.  My parents "get" it, so growing up, my dad (who is normally almost anti-social) was leading us to ride Small World and see every musical show and had a big, goofy grin on his face that we never saw anywhere but Disney, while my FIL said the Figment ride was "one of the dumbest things he's ever seen".    I'm really glad they came, but I won't go out of my way to invite them again.  

As much as dh & I love WDW, we concluded that DL is SOOO much easier to handle with our littles.  (We were there in 2010 with just our boys.)  They are all still napping, so walking out and back instead of having to go by bus is a lot less hassle.  I'm hoping to talk dh into another trip to DL for next year, and then back to WDW in a couple years when our kids can skip naps.

Anyway, I hope this doesn't sound like too much complaining!  We really did have fun, and I absolutely can't wait to get another trip planned!

Thanks for looking!
Regards,
C.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!


*that is beautiful! i may have to get soem to make something for my classroom and the other classrooms in our center { i'm a pre-k asst. in a ga lottery funded classroom} we have children from africa,china,viet nam,mexico,puerto rico in our classes and this would be cool for them all!now to think of a project for it!  thank you for sharing...*


----------



## teresajoy

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers and hugs.  Yesterday was a BAD day for me.  I had hoped to get some answers and they just said we'll run more tests.  I know each test tells us what it is not.  I just get frustrated and can not think straight when my child is sick and no one knows why.  And when he is not sick he is perfectly normal.  He is annoyed because I keep watching him.  All of your support means alot. I did get with Teresa and solved everything with the BG. Now to get caught up with school work, orders and (yuck) housework.



I hope you have answers soon. 


SallyfromDE said:


> Friday we went over the Typhon Lagoon and then the Halloween Party. I was dispointed in the party this year. I usually love to go see Tarzan, but he was absent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special for Saturday. We went over the Village to do some shopping. Then back to swim at Pop. We had a great room, and Kirsta being old enough was able to go to the food court by herself and do some shopping in the store.
> 
> And then we went home on Sunday. I have to show you our new luggage because we think they are cool!!




I love the outfits!!! I'm sorry you go sick, that is no fun on a trip. Kirsta looks so pretty in her 1900 Park Fare dress! It is so pretty! It reminds me of the one you made her years ago, it's very beautiful!!! And, I love the Esmerelda dress and hair!!! I've always wanted to make an Esmerelda outfit, but never get around to it. The girls were also excited when they saw the picture, because you met Jane! (but why does she have blonde hair?) Bummer about Tarzan!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

lynnanddbyz said:


> Thank you everyone for all of the prayers and hugs.  Yesterday was a BAD day for me.  I had hoped to get some answers and they just said we'll run more tests.  I know each test tells us what it is not.  I just get frustrated and can not think straight when my child is sick and no one knows why.  And when he is not sick he is perfectly normal.  He is annoyed because I keep watching him.  All of your support means alot. I did get with Teresa and solved everything with the BG. Now to get caught up with school work, orders and (yuck) housework.


I'm sorry things aren't going as you'd like.  It's so frustrating when things aren't simple.  I am thinking it really is some sort of odd allergy since it didn't happen over the summer.  I hope you get answers soon.  This reminds me of the time the PA sent me for a CT scan telling me I either have kidney stones or bladder cancer.  They got me in for the CT right away but I couldn't get a follow up appt for THREE weeks.  Then I found out it wasn't kidney stones so had to wait almost another month to see the urologist!  Thankfully he was as kind as could be and saw how worried I had been the past 1+ months knowing I *might* have cancer so he squeezed me in that very day for a cystoscopy, which showed no cancer.  But I have been living for two years with unexplained blood in my urine.



PurpleEars said:


> I have a *QUESTION*:
> 
> Where would you suggest shopping online for embroidery supplies? Since I am going to Anaheim at the end of the month, I plan to do some shopping and have the packages shipped to the hotel. (I already checked with the hotel to make sure they are ok with that). I will get thread from Marathon since they are highly rated around here. (Assuming one can use them with the Brother 270D machines?) How about stabilizer? I am just about out of stabilizers so I might as well buy some. Sewing supplies are so much less expensive in the US than in Canada! Sometimes it almost cost twice as much for the same thing, so I try to stock up whenever I go down to the US. I would appreciate your suggestions!
> 
> Now I should go and babysit my embroidery machine so I can actually have patches ready for my BG project.


I also get my tear away stabilizer from Marathon.  For cut away I buy Floriani which my local sew vac sells.



RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!


Cool!  That might work nice for BGs as well.



ivey_family said:


> This is so cool!  We're talking about a Christmas season trip next time around and I need to hit JoAnn's tomorrow anyway!  Thanks for the heads up!  (*Notions Wall is 50% off this weekend, btw!!*)
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the info on the cleaner!  I'm definitely going to try it!  So, you use the product as directed and then just use the steam cleaner at the end to suck it up?  Some of our cat's issues are dog related, too.  Her litter box is closed off most of the day, while the dog is downstairs, and if we don't give the cat access in the evening, yikes!
> 
> Here are some pics from our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned it wasn't a perfect trip.  We never made Rope Drop at MK which was one of the only things I REALLY wanted to do.  We did make it to Epcot for opening only to find out that they don't do the character greeting on the double-decker bus anymore.
> 
> My in-laws were with us for our first three park days which was good and bad.  It was nice to have them enjoying the kids and have the extra hands, but they don't "get" the magic the way dh & I do.  They had fun, the kids had fun with them, but for me, it was weird.  My parents "get" it, so growing up, my dad (who is normally almost anti-social) was leading us to ride Small World and see every musical show and had a big, goofy grin on his face that we never saw anywhere but Disney, while my FIL said the Figment ride was "one of the dumbest things he's ever seen".    I'm really glad they came, but I won't go out of my way to invite them again.
> 
> As much as dh & I love WDW, we concluded that DL is SOOO much easier to handle with our littles.  (We were there in 2010 with just our boys.)  They are all still napping, so walking out and back instead of having to go by bus is a lot less hassle.  I'm hoping to talk dh into another trip to DL for next year, and then back to WDW in a couple years when our kids can skip naps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this doesn't sound like too much complaining!  We really did have fun, and I absolutely can't wait to get another trip planned!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks for posting all the great pictures!  It looks like everyone had fun and you'd never know your dd had a bad AK day.  Nice timing on the tooth cutting though!  Sounds like something my dd would do!  The in-laws sound hit or miss -- agree -- wouldn't invite them along.  Some people don't quite get Dis (like my dh!) and sometimes as people get older they get so much less tolerant of things like the heat and crowds, so maybe that contributed too.  

I honestly can't imagine doing Dis with a 10 month old.  Even DL would be hard (to me).  We drove down and always had our car and we went back to our resort every day, but there was no issue whatsoever since we had our car.  I don't think I could tolerate the bus system.

For the sports wash it depends what kind of steam cleaner you have.  Our old two steam cleaners had separate compartments for shampoo and with those I would put the detergent in the soap dispenser mixed with some water and then clean as normal.  Our new steam cleaner has it where there is not a separate compartment so you have to mix the cleaner in with water and then redo everything for your rinse water, so in this case I just pour some diluted detergent onto the area, scrub with the steam cleaner's brush and then suck it up with rinse water.  This is what I get for buying the cheapest steam cleaner, but after two good models breaking after a couple of years I now consider steam cleaners disposable and didn't want to spend the extra $100.  Our last cat mostly peed on our bed so it was easy -- everything just went right in the wash with the sports wash.


----------



## NiniMorris

ivey_family said:


> My in-laws were with us for our first three park days which was good and bad.  It was nice to have them enjoying the kids and have the extra hands, but they don't "get" the magic the way dh & I do.  They had fun, the kids had fun with them, but for me, it was weird.  My parents "get" it, so growing up, my dad (who is normally almost anti-social) was leading us to ride Small World and see every musical show and had a big, goofy grin on his face that we never saw anywhere but Disney, while my FIL said the Figment ride was "one of the dumbest things he's ever seen".    I'm really glad they came, but I won't go out of my way to invite them again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.



That remark about your father is so funny...and so true at our house.  My husband was literally a drill sgt.  For 4 years!

Then, when he was no longer a drill sgt, he worked in a R&D of new weapons so he traveled A LOT!  For 6 months, he was only home on weekends.  I can count the number of weeks where he spent the whole week home on one hand.  Then the first Gulf War broke out and all that changed...


Anyway, Disney is his release place.  He literally becomes a kid again.  It is like watching a whole different person.  (and while he claims to be a Disney hater, he was the first one to ask when we were coming back!)  

The chance to see him like that is why my oldest daughter decided to come with us this trip.  She has no memories of her dad (while growing up ) of him having fun.  She actually told me she is jealous of all the time he spends with our two youngest.

Anyway, Disney is where we go to reconnect as a family.






DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *that is beautiful! i may have to get soem to make something for my classroom and the other classrooms in our center { i'm a pre-k asst. in a ga lottery funded classroom} we have children from africa,china,viet nam,mexico,puerto rico in our classes and this would be cool for them all!now to think of a project for it!  thank you for sharing...*



I know you are in GA... the description of the various nationalities of your kids make me think you are in the Clayton County area...how close am I?  I know the Forest Park/Lake City area has a large Viet Namese population.  Just wondering.

We are heavy into the planning of our next Disney trip...which is not until next Sept officially. (although I am still considering a quick 2 or 3 day trip in Jan/Feb).  Funny listening to everyone giving me their ideas on food, shirts, and rides.  The strangest part is my DD11 told me not to ever let her go to CRT again without a DRESS!  She was so adamant about NOT having a dress for this trip.  She is actually planning 3 dresses...I should get the finalized plans in about a month.  She has already been 'shopping' for fabric!


Nini


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> I have a *QUESTION*:
> 
> Where would you suggest shopping online for embroidery supplies? Since I am going to Anaheim at the end of the month, I plan to do some shopping and have the packages shipped to the hotel. (I already checked with the hotel to make sure they are ok with that). I will get thread from Marathon since they are highly rated around here. (Assuming one can use them with the Brother 270D machines?) How about stabilizer? I am just about out of stabilizers so I might as well buy some. Sewing supplies are so much less expensive in the US than in Canada! Sometimes it almost cost twice as much for the same thing, so I try to stock up whenever I go down to the US. I would appreciate your suggestions!
> 
> Now I should go and babysit my embroidery machine so I can actually have patches ready for my BG project.



I get everything from Marathon. It is just easier for me. Though I do want to try Florani one day.



RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!


OOH I want some of this fabric no idea why but love it.



ivey_family said:


> This is so cool!  We're talking about a Christmas season trip next time around and I need to hit JoAnn's tomorrow anyway!  Thanks for the heads up!  (*Notions Wall is 50% off this weekend, btw!!*)
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the info on the cleaner!  I'm definitely going to try it!  So, you use the product as directed and then just use the steam cleaner at the end to suck it up?  Some of our cat's issues are dog related, too.  Her litter box is closed off most of the day, while the dog is downstairs, and if we don't give the cat access in the evening, yikes!
> 
> Here are some pics from our trip:
> 
> Day 1 - MK
> Daddy and the boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD with her new ears - she was SO excited about them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - Epcot
> Our boys were very excited to go in the big, silver ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - DHS
> This is at the Disney Junior show (formerly Playhouse Disney for those of you whose kids are a bit older).  DH and I were more excited than the kids to see puppets for Sharkey and Bones (see my new icon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 - MK, DHS and Chef Mickey's
> This was the day of the 40th anniv.  We had planned to spend the whole day at MK, but it was SO crowded we left right after the ceremony.  We did go back after dinner and finally saw the new queue for Haunted Mansion - very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - Epcot, Hoop Dee Doo and DHS
> We decided 2 days before leaving to add Hoop Dee Doo, so no chance to make customs.  I hope to do that again someday so I can make some cute clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - AK and MK
> My boys and Buzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving AK - DD was done!  She cut her first tooth (at 10 mo!) on our first day at MK.  She was hurting big time from the next one while we were at AK.  She screamed through Festival of the Lion King that morning and the bus ride home that night.  I don't think we were too popular that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 7 - MK
> Playing in Pooh's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our final moment in the park with dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love all your photos. Great to see the customs in action. 

It is so funny my DH is a whole different person at Disney. We met people he knew from work last time and they couldn't believe how big of a Disney addict he was.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> Here are some pics from our trip:
> 
> Day 1 - MK
> Daddy and the boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 - Epcot
> Our boys were very excited to go in the big, silver ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 - DHS
> This is at the Disney Junior show (formerly Playhouse Disney for those of you whose kids are a bit older).  DH and I were more excited than the kids to see puppets for Sharkey and Bones (see my new icon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 - MK, DHS and Chef Mickey's
> This was the day of the 40th anniv.  We had planned to spend the whole day at MK, but it was SO crowded we left right after the ceremony.  We did go back after dinner and finally saw the new queue for Haunted Mansion - very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 - Epcot, Hoop Dee Doo and DHS
> We decided 2 days before leaving to add Hoop Dee Doo, so no chance to make customs.  I hope to do that again someday so I can make some cute clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 - AK and MK
> My boys and Buzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our final moment in the park with dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My in-laws were with us for our first three park days which was good and bad.  It was nice to have them enjoying the kids and have the extra hands, but they don't "get" the magic the way dh & I do.  They had fun, the kids had fun with them, but for me, it was weird.  My parents "get" it, so growing up, my dad (who is normally almost anti-social) was leading us to ride Small World and see every musical show and had a big, goofy grin on his face that we never saw anywhere but Disney, while my FIL said the Figment ride was "one of the dumbest things he's ever seen".    I'm really glad they came, but I won't go out of my way to invite them again.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.


Looks like a great trip!  The outfits all look so cute!  I have been at Disney twice with the in-laws so I completely understand your comments about having them there.  My in-laws were a huge help and we love them dearly but they are not Disney nuts like us!  Also, your comment about your dad sounds a  lot like my DH.  My Dh is normally quite introverted but at Disney he turns into a big kid.  It is where we have the most family fun!  

Our budget has been very tight lately so we have no trips planned right now.  I really could use a trip to Disney!  My in-laws were talking about taking us on a Disney cruise and even told the kids that they were going to take us.  But now I haven't heard anything about it in a couple of months.  I don't know when we'd go anyhow.  Winter break is coming up soon and my older DD has already committed to volunteering for her entire spring break so she can earn the Girl Scout silver award.  I guess between budget issues and no time, we're not going anywhere for a while!  Sigh!  Sorry for the pity party.  I should be counting my blessing today instead of complaining!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Okay, I'm bad. I don't know these people, don't want to know these people. I apologize if they are your children, know these children. I am just interested in showing off the amazing outfits I haven't seen before. All origionals have been deleted from my album. 


























Does anyone recognize the patterns used? Or the appliques? I did see a few more. But one was being carried and another in a stroller. 

I did see several families with tye died Mickey shirts. And several with appliqued Mickey Minnie heads with names on it. The families looked so cute. 

Sally


----------



## teresajoy

ivey_family said:


> This is so cool!  We're talking about a Christmas season trip next time around and I need to hit JoAnn's tomorrow anyway!  Thanks for the heads up!  (*Notions Wall is 50% off this weekend, btw!!*)
> 
> Andrea - thank you for the info on the cleaner!  I'm definitely going to try it!  So, you use the product as directed and then just use the steam cleaner at the end to suck it up?  Some of our cat's issues are dog related, too.  Her litter box is closed off most of the day, while the dog is downstairs, and if we don't give the cat access in the evening, yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Our final moment in the park with dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.



Great pictures!!! And, I am loving your Peter Pan skirt even more!!!! I NEED to make one!!!!  Sorry about thin in-laws, but it still sounds like you had fun! 



SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, I'm bad. I don't know these people, don't want to know these people. I apologize if they are your children, know these children. I am just interested in showing off the amazing outfits I haven't seen before. All origionals have been deleted from my album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize the patterns used? Or the appliques? I did see a few more. But one was being carried and another in a stroller.
> 
> I did see several families with tye died Mickey shirts. And several with appliqued Mickey Minnie heads with names on it. The families looked so cute.
> 
> Sally



The first dress looks like the Cars dress that Cherise Elder Aka: Pick-A-Lily makes. I love that dress and want it for Lyddie!!! 

I love the Mickey with the swirls and tulle, it looks familiar but I don't know who made it. 

The little Rapunzel dresses look like they are Vidas with an apron on the front? 

The bigger one just looks like a knot jumper. I think there is one like that with the apron on YCMT

They are all really pretty!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Our budget has been very tight lately so we have no trips planned right now.  I really could use a trip to Disney!  My in-laws were talking about taking us on a Disney cruise and even told the kids that they were going to take us.  But now I haven't heard anything about it in a couple of months.  I don't know when we'd go anyhow.  Winter break is coming up soon and my older DD has already committed to volunteering for her entire spring break so she can earn the Girl Scout silver award.  I guess between budget issues and no time, we're not going anywhere for a while!  Sigh!  Sorry for the pity party.  I should be counting my blessing today instead of complaining!


I'll join in your pity party.  We can't go anywhere until our RI house sells.  It just went back on the market, much to our tenants dismay.  Our tenants have been in there one year longer than originally planned now and we are losing so much money with them there (though obviously not as much as we would be with the place empty).  And I had really wanted to get started on selling on etsy in Sept to start funding the BGs I keep doing, but I've had no time and this month is worse than last month.  So as  you can see, we can pity party together.  



SallyfromDE said:


> Okay, I'm bad. I don't know these people, don't want to know these people. I apologize if they are your children, know these children. I am just interested in showing off the amazing outfits I haven't seen before. All origionals have been deleted from my album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone recognize the patterns used? Or the appliques? I did see a few more. But one was being carried and another in a stroller.
> 
> I did see several families with tye died Mickey shirts. And several with appliqued Mickey Minnie heads with names on it. The families looked so cute.
> 
> Sally


In the Rapunzel pics the younger has a vida on and the older girl appears to be wearing a knot dress with an apron attached.  The one with the strip work skirt might be a made up pattern.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!




I found it    I have no idea what I'm going to make, but I got some!
Thanks so much for the heads up!

~Jennifer


----------



## fairygoodmother

hello Ladies and Tom!  

I feel like it's been forever since I visited.  I've been peeking in now and then, but not for any length of time.  I see lots of new friends have been here... yay!

I actually have a purpose in being here.
In one of my "what were you thinking?!" moments, I convinced my 19yo son and his flavor of the month to dress as Rapunzel and Flynn for Halloween.  We do "trunk or treat" at church - he's going to make the back of his trunk look like the bottom of the tower.  It will be cute.  He has quite the smolder  

Anyway, now I have to make Flynn Ryders vest/tunic/whatever.  I hate to think of making my own pattern.  Any ideas?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too! 
 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...

dress & pinafore





bress/pinafore & bonnett...




thank you for looking*


----------



## ivey_family

NiniMorris said:


> That remark about your father is so funny...and so true at our house.  My husband was literally a drill sgt.  For 4 years!
> 
> Then, when he was no longer a drill sgt, he worked in a R&D of new weapons so he traveled A LOT!  For 6 months, he was only home on weekends.  I can count the number of weeks where he spent the whole week home on one hand.  Then the first Gulf War broke out and all that changed...
> 
> 
> Anyway, Disney is his release place.  He literally becomes a kid again.  It is like watching a whole different person.  (and while he claims to be a Disney hater, he was the first one to ask when we were coming back!)
> 
> The chance to see him like that is why my oldest daughter decided to come with us this trip.  She has no memories of her dad (while growing up ) of him having fun.  She actually told me she is jealous of all the time he spends with our two youngest.
> 
> Anyway, Disney is where we go to reconnect as a family.
> 
> Nini





cogero said:


> Love all your photos. Great to see the customs in action.
> 
> It is so funny my DH is a whole different person at Disney. We met people he knew from work last time and they couldn't believe how big of a Disney addict he was.





dianemom2 said:


> Looks like a great trip!  The outfits all look so cute!  I have been at Disney twice with the in-laws so I completely understand your comments about having them there.  My in-laws were a huge help and we love them dearly but they are not Disney nuts like us!  Also, your comment about your dad sounds a  lot like my DH.  My Dh is normally quite introverted but at Disney he turns into a big kid.  It is where we have the most family fun!




This is fascinating that so many of you have a similar experience with a reserved (or worse) man who comes to life at Disney!

Nini - your dh sounds very much like my dad!  Our Disney vacations are some of my best memories with him.  I know he loves us, but he just cannot show it in most situations.  Disney definitely brings out his best!

The bummer is that we also invited my parents to come along, either on the same days or staggered with my in-laws.  I was looking forward to seeing my dad in his happy place.    My mom  just could not feel any peace about picking dates and booking, so they decided not to go.  It turns out she was right because my brother tore a pectoral muscle a few days before our trip and had to have surgery to repair it.  My mom was at his house to help with his 4 kids and then she brought the kids back to her house for a week while we were gone.  She would have been miserable at Disney with that going on!


*Purple Ears* - Although I'm very new to embroidery, I've been very happy with the thread and stabilizer I bought from Marathon.  I especially love the 8x8 tear-away diecuts that are perfect for hooping in a 4x4.  Next time I'm going to buy larger ones for the 5x7 hoop, too!

*Andrea and dianemom* - I'm so sorry you're both on a trip freeze!  The real estate market (and everything else) are beyond frustrating!  We'd really like to move closer to my in-laws and our church (about 45 minutes away), but there is no way we can sell our house.  Prices have dropped at least 40% here since we bought 7 years ago.  My stomach hurts just thinking about it.

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Love it!  So pretty!  I can't wait to see the rest! (I'm very partial to Carrie Ingalls since my name comes from the books! )

Regards,
C.*


----------



## Disney Yooper

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*



Very cute.  It reminds me of one that my mom made for my sister when we were little.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> That remark about your father is so funny...and so true at our house.  My husband was literally a drill sgt.  For 4 years!
> 
> Then, when he was no longer a drill sgt, he worked in a R&D of new weapons so he traveled A LOT!  For 6 months, he was only home on weekends.  I can count the number of weeks where he spent the whole week home on one hand.  Then the first Gulf War broke out and all that changed...
> 
> 
> Anyway, Disney is his release place.  He literally becomes a kid again.  It is like watching a whole different person.  (and while he claims to be a Disney hater, he was the first one to ask when we were coming back!)
> 
> The chance to see him like that is why my oldest daughter decided to come with us this trip.  She has no memories of her dad (while growing up ) of him having fun.  She actually told me she is jealous of all the time he spends with our two youngest.
> 
> Anyway, Disney is where we go to reconnect as a family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are in GA... the description of the various nationalities of your kids make me think you are in the Clayton County area...how close am I?  I know the Forest Park/Lake City area has a large Viet Namese population.  Just wondering.
> 
> We are heavy into the planning of our next Disney trip...which is not until next Sept officially. (although I am still considering a quick 2 or 3 day trip in Jan/Feb).  Funny listening to everyone giving me their ideas on food, shirts, and rides.  The strangest part is my DD11 told me not to ever let her go to CRT again without a DRESS!  She was so adamant about NOT having a dress for this trip.  She is actually planning 3 dresses...I should get the finalized plans in about a month.  She has already been 'shopping' for fabric!
> 
> 
> Nini


*I'm in north ga...Gainesville! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ivey_family said:


> Love it!  So pretty!  I can't wait to see the rest! (I'm very partial to Carrie Ingalls since my name comes from the books! )
> 
> Regards,
> C.


*so cool you are named for the books! as you can see in my signature all my dgd's names end in the 'e' sound...i have a dgAngel named Caroline and i just know if she had lived she would of been our Carrie! I love the name!!!  dd who had ectopic/ miscarriage  ,is hoping to get pregnant again so we  will be on the lookout for more 'e' ending names! the boys are Blaze & Jackson/Jack so a boy name will be easy! *


----------



## NiniMorris

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I'm in north ga...Gainesville! *



Well, I'm close to Athens so not too far!  I guess i never thought of Gainesville  as being multi cultural...


Nini


----------



## tricia

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!  1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Very cute. Can't wait to see the rest.



ivey_family said:








DD and I




C.
		
Click to expand...


You guys look great.  



camac517 said:







Click to expand...


They are adorable, and you did a great job on the stuff for them.



OhStuffandFluff said:







Click to expand...


I think I ended up with someone elses quote of your pictures Sally, but it doesn't matter I guess.  Just wanted to say that everything looks great, and the esmeralda is my Fav.



dianemom2 said:








She is complaining bitterly that I need to take it in on the top.  I think she'd like it to fit her like a second skin!

Click to expand...


Good job mom!  I still haven't started on my DS's costume.  He wants to be Yoshi.



DMGeurts said:















 D~
		
Click to expand...


Awesome Fairy series, and cool outfit for the Give.



VBAndrea said:







Click to expand...


Everything is great.  Love the Christmas skirts.



ellenbenny said:



			I don't think I posted the Pluto skirt I made for Judy for Lisa's big give.   They are planning on dressing as a 50's couple for MNSSHP.





Click to expand...


Aww, too cute.*


----------



## Adi12982

fairygoodmother said:


> hello Ladies and Tom!
> 
> I feel like it's been forever since I visited.  I've been peeking in now and then, but not for any length of time.  I see lots of new friends have been here... yay!
> 
> I actually have a purpose in being here.
> In one of my "what were you thinking?!" moments, I convinced my 19yo son and his flavor of the month to dress as Rapunzel and Flynn for Halloween.  We do "trunk or treat" at church - he's going to make the back of his trunk look like the bottom of the tower.  It will be cute.  He has quite the smolder
> 
> Anyway, now I have to make Flynn Ryders vest/tunic/whatever.  I hate to think of making my own pattern.  Any ideas?



Carla C has a vest pattern - but it is kid sized.  Maybe you can increase the size?  If not there are loads of patterns at Joanns if you sit and look through the books and go through the drawers, if you have time you can try that. I saw some pirate ones there recently that can be modified since they had tunics and vests.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I'll join in your pity party.  We can't go anywhere until our RI house sells.  It just went back on the market, much to our tenants dismay.  Our tenants have been in there one year longer than originally planned now and we are losing so much money with them there (though obviously not as much as we would be with the place empty).  And I had really wanted to get started on selling on etsy in Sept to start funding the BGs I keep doing, but I've had no time and this month is worse than last month.  So as  you can see, we can pity party together.
> 
> 
> In the Rapunzel pics the younger has a vida on and the older girl appears to be wearing a knot dress with an apron attached.  The one with the strip work skirt might be a made up pattern.



I agree that the younger one looks like a vida in the Rapunzel pictures.  I can't identify any of the other patterns.

Andrea- I hope your house sells very soon.  With us, my husbands old business went under during the worst of the recession.  He's been working really hard to start up something new.  We're just beginning to see it start to work out so I am starting to feel hopeful.  However, we've really been digging into our saving during this start up time.  I am ready for things to feel secure again!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*


That is super adorable.  My girls were both Laura a few years ago and they looked so cute in their costumes. Your little granddaughters  are going to look adorable in their costumes!  What did you make the pinafore out of?  It has some really pretty cut work on it.



ivey_family said:


> This is fascinating that so many of you have a similar experience with a reserved (or worse) man who comes to life at Disney!
> 
> Nini - your dh sounds very much like my dad!  Our Disney vacations are some of my best memories with him.  I know he loves us, but he just cannot show it in most situations.  Disney definitely brings out his best!
> 
> The bummer is that we also invited my parents to come along, either on the same days or staggered with my in-laws.  I was looking forward to seeing my dad in his happy place.    My mom  just could not feel any peace about picking dates and booking, so they decided not to go.  It turns out she was right because my brother tore a pectoral muscle a few days before our trip and had to have surgery to repair it.  My mom was at his house to help with his 4 kids and then she brought the kids back to her house for a week while we were gone.  She would have been miserable at Disney with that going on!
> 
> 
> *Andrea and dianemom* - I'm so sorry you're both on a trip freeze!  The real estate market (and everything else) are beyond frustrating!  We'd really like to move closer to my in-laws and our church (about 45 minutes away), but there is no way we can sell our house.  Prices have dropped at least 40% here since we bought 7 years ago.  My stomach hurts just thinking about it.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


It sounds like your mom had those mommy instincts that told her this wasn't the time to go to disney.  She's a smart woman to have listened to them.  I am sure that she was a huge help to your brother's family.

I definitely feel your pain about the housing situation.  Our house has dropped by a third since we bought it.  Luckily we are not underwater with it yet.  Hopefully things will start turning around soon.  There are so many people who would love to move but just can't yet.



tricia said:


> Good job mom!  I still haven't started on my DS's costume.  He wants to be Yoshi.



I only have girls so I've never had to make anything like a Yoshi!


I am exhausted.  Just finished cleaning up from having 35 people, both friends and family, here for break the fast tonight.  I have a little more to still clean tomorrow but the house is mostly put back together.   Everybody seemed to have a good time and the food all turned out great.  Of course, after fasting all day it only needs to be half decent for everybody to gobble it up!


----------



## cogero

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*



Cute Little House Costume.

Diane I hope you had a good fast.

My house is so clean from having the inlaws over so tomorrow I am planning on doing some sewing since DH is on vacation.


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*


I LOVE it!  Absolutely adorable!  Seeing this brings back such good memories of my childhood.  My sister and I played Little House all the time.



ivey_family said:


> This is fascinating that so many of you have a similar experience with a reserved (or worse) man who comes to life at Disney!
> 
> *Andrea and dianemom* - I'm so sorry you're both on a trip freeze!  The real estate market (and everything else) are beyond frustrating!  We'd really like to move closer to my in-laws and our church (about 45 minutes away), but there is no way we can sell our house.  Prices have dropped at least 40% here since we bought 7 years ago.  My stomach hurts just thinking about it.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


My man is worse at Disney -- so wish he would come to life there but no such luck.

We will take a killing on our our house in RI.  We will likely end up selling it for $100K less than we paid for it, plus we put at least $30K into it -- completely finished the basement and did a lot of outside work to the house.  I just hope it sells!



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I hope your house sells very soon.  With us, my husbands old business went under during the worst of the recession.  He's been working really hard to start up something new.  We're just beginning to see it start to work out so I am starting to feel hopeful.  However, we've really been digging into our saving during this start up time.  I am ready for things to feel secure again!
> 
> I definitely feel your pain about the housing situation.  Our house has dropped by a third since we bought it.  Luckily we are not underwater with it yet.  Hopefully things will start turning around soon.  There are so many people who would love to move but just can't yet.


I'm so sad your dh's business went under but glad you are starting to see something from the new endeavor.  Our savings is minimal right now.  We even had to draw from my ds's college savings when we first moved to RI and had our house here unrented.  Thankfully dh has a good job (military) and we are in good shape with our house here.   Our house in RI has dropped by about 1/4 -- we sadly bought at the end of the height of the market.  I laughed when our real estate agent said he would get us an attorney up there so that we would get our $$ at closing right away (since we are out of state it otherwise would get held).  We aren't going to get ANY money.  We will be thrilled if we don't have to pay anything at closing!  I will be thrilled if the house sells before our tenants move out so I don't have to look for a full time job.


----------



## cogero

Andrea praying your house sells soon.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> Well, I'm close to Athens so not too far!  I guess i never thought of Gainesville  as being multi cultural...
> 
> 
> Nini


*we are mainly hispanic but have some asian families too and a few from africa here and there ,in the pre-k classes...we have 66 pre-k kids and i'd say 3/4 are from other countries...so cool to see them all mix and mingle and learn form each other... *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> I agree that the younger one looks like a vida in the Rapunzel pictures.  I can't identify any of the other patterns.
> 
> Andrea- I hope your house sells very soon.  With us, my husbands old business went under during the worst of the recession.  He's been working really hard to start up something new.  We're just beginning to see it start to work out so I am starting to feel hopeful.  However, we've really been digging into our saving during this start up time.  I am ready for things to feel secure again!
> 
> 
> That is super adorable.  My girls were both Laura a few years ago and they looked so cute in their costumes. Your little granddaughters  are going to look adorable in their costumes!  What did you make the pinafore out of?  It has some really pretty cut work on it.
> 
> 
> It sounds like your mom had those mommy instincts that told her this wasn't the time to go to disney.  She's a smart woman to have listened to them.  I am sure that she was a huge help to your brother's family.
> 
> I definitely feel your pain about the housing situation.  Our house has dropped by a third since we bought it.  Luckily we are not underwater with it yet.  Hopefully things will start turning around soon.  There are so many people who would love to move but just can't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I only have girls so I've never had to make anything like a Yoshi!
> 
> 
> I am exhausted.  Just finished cleaning up from having 35 people, both friends and family, here for break the fast tonight.  I have a little more to still clean tomorrow but the house is mostly put back together.   Everybody seemed to have a good time and the food all turned out great.  Of course, after fasting all day it only needs to be half decent for everybody to gobble it up!


*you know me i am a thrift shor=tre junky and soooo frugal...the dress is froma sheet and the pinafora is made form 2 window panels,they are short like for a kitchen wimdow..just cut them up and used for the pinafore...i have soem pretty lacy/vintage looking pillowcases i will use for the twins aprons..Chloe's/Carrie outfit cost less than $6,that includes the pattern i got for $1 at Joann and the bonnet was in the other $1 pattern i got for the twins dresses/bonnet...Simplicity 3725...Andrea Schewe...i have gingham sheets in green & lavender that i am making theirs form and hoping to add the same coller as Chloe's from her pattern...we shall see...hehe*


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sorry, wouldn't process and did a double!


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> The first dress looks like the Cars dress that Cherise Elder Aka: Pick-A-Lily makes. I love that dress and want it for Lyddie!!!
> 
> I love the Mickey with the swirls and tulle, it looks familiar but I don't know who made it.
> 
> The little Rapunzel dresses look like they are Vidas with an apron on the front?
> 
> The bigger one just looks like a knot jumper. I think there is one like that with the apron on YCMT
> 
> They are all really pretty!!!!



I found the Mickey dress to be sort of odd. It's Mickey colors, but Alice in Wonderland. On the Rapunzel, I think they are darling, I don't really care for the characters, but I love the Tower. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> *


*

Your dress and bonnet came out wonderful! Now lets see how they look on! 



VBAndrea said:



			We will take a killing on our our house in RI.  We will likely end up selling it for $100K less than we paid for it, plus we put at least $30K into it -- completely finished the basement and did a lot of outside work to the house.  I just hope it sells!
		
Click to expand...


We've had our house up for sale for a little over year, which I have read is the average time to sell a house now days. The hard part is that you want life to move on. It's my Mothers home and an estate sale. What is hurting us is that it doesn't have a garage. (there were 2 other estate homes in our neighborhood that both sold in a year and had garages) Apparently we have to go to court soon to explain why the estate hasn't been settled, you only have a year. And then you start to pay fines. The court pretty forces you to take major drops in price so you can just get rid of it and settle the estate. With the houseing market the way it is, I think this should be taken into consideration. That just kills me, my Mother loved this house, and after Dad died, she asked my sister and I to move in to help her with bills as she couldn't afford it on her own. She just refused to leave it. I can understand, she lived here for 40 years with the man she loved. I just don't think we should take such a hit on it. Plus, people don't seem to make offers around here.*


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> We will take a killing on our our house in RI.  We will likely end up selling it for $100K less than we paid for it, plus we put at least $30K into it -- completely finished the basement and did a lot of outside work to the house.  I just hope it sells!
> 
> 
> I'm so sad your dh's business went under but glad you are starting to see something from the new endeavor.  Our savings is minimal right now.  We even had to draw from my ds's college savings when we first moved to RI and had our house here unrented.  Thankfully dh has a good job (military) and we are in good shape with our house here.   Our house in RI has dropped by about 1/4 -- we sadly bought at the end of the height of the market.  I laughed when our real estate agent said he would get us an attorney up there so that we would get our $$ at closing right away (since we are out of state it otherwise would get held).  We aren't going to get ANY money.  We will be thrilled if we don't have to pay anything at closing!  I will be thrilled if the house sells before our tenants move out so I don't have to look for a full time job.


I am hoping that your house in RI will sell very soon.  I know how stressful stuff like this can be!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *you know me i am a thrift shor=tre junky and soooo frugal...the dress is froma sheet and the pinafora is made form 2 window panels,they are short like for a kitchen wimdow..just cut them up and used for the pinafore...i have soem pretty lacy/vintage looking pillowcases i will use for the twins aprons..Chloe's/Carrie outfit cost less than $6,that includes the pattern i got for $1 at Joann and the bonnet was in the other $1 pattern i got for the twins dresses/bonnet...Simplicity 3725...Andrea Schewe...i have gingham sheets in green & lavender that i am making theirs form and hoping to add the same coller as Chloe's from her pattern...we shall see...hehe*


I never find stuff like that when I go to the thrift stores around here.  They are usually so picked over.  We've found a couple of pairs of cute jeans for my girls but that's about it.  I can't wait to see what you do with the other dresses!


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> We've had our house up for sale for a little over year, which I have read is the average time to sell a house now days. The hard part is that you want life to move on. It's my Mothers home and an estate sale. What is hurting us is that it doesn't have a garage. (there were 2 other estate homes in our neighborhood that both sold in a year and had garages) Apparently we have to go to court soon to explain why the estate hasn't been settled, you only have a year. And then you start to pay fines. The court pretty forces you to take major drops in price so you can just get rid of it and settle the estate. With the houseing market the way it is, I think this should be taken into consideration. That just kills me, my Mother loved this house, and after Dad died, she asked my sister and I to move in to help her with bills as she couldn't afford it on her own. She just refused to leave it. I can understand, she lived here for 40 years with the man she loved. I just don't think we should take such a hit on it. Plus, people don't seem to make offers around here.


I can certainly see how not having a garage can hurt you.  Our problem is we only have three bedrooms in the house we are selling and most homes in our neighborhood have four or five.  We did finish the basement with a legal bedroom, but I know someone with young children would want all the bedrooms on the upper level.  One house took three years to sell up there -- it had four bedrooms but was the same model as ours - our house was phase II though so bigger rooms everywhere -- the kitchen they had was way too small.  One other house took two years to sell.  Our realtor just sold one in our neighborhood though in three months and for just a little less than the asking price.

Very weird about not being able to settle the estate when you do have the house on the market.  I agree, it would be nice for you to get it all settled and move on.  Let's hope we both have very good luck!




dianemom2 said:


> I am hoping that your house in RI will sell very soon.  I know how stressful stuff like this can be!


We are fortunate that right now we have good tenants and they keep planning to stay longer and longer.  First it was Dec they were leaving then it moved to March and now they are saying May or June.  They do not have a lease though, so if it sells sooner our realtor will help them find a place to rent temporarily.  I will feel bad if they get displaced, but financially it is impossible for us to wait until they vacate until we put the house for sale.  Hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I meant to show you what we found in the park as inspiration. I guess it's much better then itchy dresses. Just an itchy skirt.  I did see 2 little girls in the Tiana and they looked like they had been put through the ringer. Maybe they wore them everyday? The last one, Kirsta wants an outfit like the balloon. I'll have tho think on that.

I think the Minnie skirt looks kind of clownish:
















I saw a bunch of pettiskirts also. Disney has a few on sale.


----------



## ireland_nicole

I am so sorry and frustrated, girls;  I just spent 20 minutes doing an awesome multiquote and it's GONE!  Anyway, I absolutely love everything- all the park outfits are amazing, and AG outfits are adorable, and the Christmas big give is incredible!

I know Wendy asked to see DD's small Avilo messenger modelled, so here it is-







I also made her a christmas crayon roll up to match the eye spy bag- could not believe how easy it was!  Used pickle pie designs in the hoop from SWAK- highly recommend.


----------



## ireland_nicole

SallyfromDE said:


> I meant to show you what we found in the park as inspiration. I guess it's much better then itchy dresses. Just an itchy skirt.  I did see 2 little girls in the Tiana and they looked like they had been put through the ringer. Maybe they wore them everyday? The last one, Kirsta wants an outfit like the balloon. I'll have tho think on that.



For the baloon dress; what about a Vida tunic with red top and bottom, black trim between the pieces, and the large front and back piece yellow w/ appliqued black sillouettes?


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!



Neat! I think it will be fun for Give's too.



ivey_family said:


> Here are some pics from our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned it wasn't a perfect trip.  We never made Rope Drop at MK which was one of the only things I REALLY wanted to do.  We did make it to Epcot for opening only to find out that they don't do the character greeting on the double-decker bus anymore.
> 
> My in-laws were with us for our first three park days which was good and bad.  It was nice to have them enjoying the kids and have the extra hands, but they don't "get" the magic the way dh & I do.  They had fun, the kids had fun with them, but for me, it was weird.  My parents "get" it, so growing up, my dad (who is normally almost anti-social) was leading us to ride Small World and see every musical show and had a big, goofy grin on his face that we never saw anywhere but Disney, while my FIL said the Figment ride was "one of the dumbest things he's ever seen".    I'm really glad they came, but I won't go out of my way to invite them again.
> 
> As much as dh & I love WDW, we concluded that DL is SOOO much easier to handle with our littles.  (We were there in 2010 with just our boys.)  They are all still napping, so walking out and back instead of having to go by bus is a lot less hassle.  I'm hoping to talk dh into another trip to DL for next year, and then back to WDW in a couple years when our kids can skip naps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this doesn't sound like too much complaining!  We really did have fun, and I absolutely can't wait to get another trip planned!
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.



Thank you for sharing your pictures. I really like the one with your family in the Peter Pan outfit with Mickey and Minnie!

I get what you mean by family members who get it and those who don't. My parents didn't quite get it, though they were good sports about coming along and not complaining. DH and I are actually totally different people at the Disney Parks. We are usually pretty quiet and reserved people but we will be happy to wear mouse ears at the parks. I would even wear customs at the parks. We would like to do another winter trip so we can wear our large sorceror ears again!

After being in DL in April, I can see why it would be much easier for a family with young children!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*



Very beautiful!



VBAndrea said:


> I'll join in your pity party.  We can't go anywhere until our RI house sells.  It just went back on the market, much to our tenants dismay.  Our tenants have been in there one year longer than originally planned now and we are losing so much money with them there (though obviously not as much as we would be with the place empty).  And I had really wanted to get started on selling on etsy in Sept to start funding the BGs I keep doing, but I've had no time and this month is worse than last month.  So as  you can see, we can pity party together.





dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I hope your house sells very soon.  With us, my husbands old business went under during the worst of the recession.  He's been working really hard to start up something new.  We're just beginning to see it start to work out so I am starting to feel hopeful.  However, we've really been digging into our saving during this start up time.  I am ready for things to feel secure again!
> 
> I definitely feel your pain about the housing situation.  Our house has dropped by a third since we bought it.  Luckily we are not underwater with it yet.  Hopefully things will start turning around soon.  There are so many people who would love to move but just can't yet.
> 
> I am exhausted.  Just finished cleaning up from having 35 people, both friends and family, here for break the fast tonight.  I have a little more to still clean tomorrow but the house is mostly put back together.   Everybody seemed to have a good time and the food all turned out great.  Of course, after fasting all day it only needs to be half decent for everybody to gobble it up!





SallyfromDE said:


> We've had our house up for sale for a little over year, which I have read is the average time to sell a house now days. The hard part is that you want life to move on. It's my Mothers home and an estate sale. What is hurting us is that it doesn't have a garage. (there were 2 other estate homes in our neighborhood that both sold in a year and had garages) Apparently we have to go to court soon to explain why the estate hasn't been settled, you only have a year. And then you start to pay fines. The court pretty forces you to take major drops in price so you can just get rid of it and settle the estate. With the houseing market the way it is, I think this should be taken into consideration. That just kills me, my Mother loved this house, and after Dad died, she asked my sister and I to move in to help her with bills as she couldn't afford it on her own. She just refused to leave it. I can understand, she lived here for 40 years with the man she loved. I just don't think we should take such a hit on it. Plus, people don't seem to make offers around here.




Andrea and Sally - I am sorry to hear about the difficutly in trying to sell your houses. I hope both of them will sell soon! 
Andrea - I understand about your desire to sell to fund BG's. I had similar thoughts but I decided it would be too much trouble for minimal gains.
Diane - I hope your DH's new business will do well. Sounds like you had a busy time with the celebrations. I can't imagine having 35 people in our house!

Your situations remind me that I really should count my blessings as our city is thriving (thanks to oil and gas) and sometimes I forgot how much our friends and neighbours are still struggling. Today is our Thanksgiving so it seems fitting somehow.



ireland_nicole said:


> I am so sorry and frustrated, girls;  I just spent 20 minutes doing an awesome multiquote and it's GONE!  Anyway, I absolutely love everything- all the park outfits are amazing, and AG outfits are adorable, and the Christmas big give is incredible!
> 
> I know Wendy asked to see DD's small Avilo messenger modelled, so here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a christmas crayon roll up to match the eye spy bag- could not believe how easy it was!  Used pickle pie designs in the hoop from SWAK- highly recommend.



The bag looks great on her!


Thanks everyone for your input on the stabilizer! I think I will just order a roll of cutaway with my thread (I prefer cutaway over tearaway).


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> hello Ladies and Tom!
> 
> I feel like it's been forever since I visited.  I've been peeking in now and then, but not for any length of time.  I see lots of new friends have been here... yay!
> 
> I actually have a purpose in being here.
> In one of my "what were you thinking?!" moments, I convinced my 19yo son and his flavor of the month to dress as Rapunzel and Flynn for Halloween.  We do "trunk or treat" at church - he's going to make the back of his trunk look like the bottom of the tower.  It will be cute.  He has quite the smolder
> 
> Anyway, now I have to make Flynn Ryders vest/tunic/whatever.  I hate to think of making my own pattern.  Any ideas?




I don't have any good ideas, but i hope you post pictures!!! Make sure you get one of the smolder too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!
> 1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> dress & pinafore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*



Absolutely darling!!!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> I am so sorry and frustrated, girls;  I just spent 20 minutes doing an awesome multiquote and it's GONE!  Anyway, I absolutely love everything- all the park outfits are amazing, and AG outfits are adorable, and the Christmas big give is incredible!
> 
> I know Wendy asked to see DD's small Avilo messenger modelled, so here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a christmas crayon roll up to match the eye spy bag- could not believe how easy it was!  Used pickle pie designs in the hoop from SWAK- highly recommend.



I love the bag and the dress! And, your staircase!!


----------



## PurpleEars

Here are pictures from my contribution in the last few Big Gives. I did a few simple things for Gives as they were around the time I was recovering from my sickness this summer. I am glad I was able to pitch in as much as possible.

Hats for 2 girls from Canada:









An AK dress:





A jewellery roll:





Another set of jewellery rolls:









Now that I am mostly recovered, I am looking forward to doing a few more things for the Gives.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Here are pictures from my contribution in the last few Big Gives. I did a few simple things for Gives as they were around the time I was recovering from my sickness this summer. I am glad I was able to pitch in as much as possible.
> 
> Hats for 2 girls from Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jewellery roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of jewellery rolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am mostly recovered, I am looking forward to doing a few more things for the Gives.


Your contributions look great!  I am glad that you are mostly recovered from your illness!  The dress and the jewelry rolls are really nice.  I like how you embroidered the names on the jewelry rolls.  I especially love the little hats.


----------



## mphalens

CAnt quote (no computer but I do have the iPad)... Loving everything!

Still haven't been able to start sewing for our trip (yes, the one in my ticker, yes, I know I'm in trouble)  DH has been working so much and I've been dealing with so many upsetting things in friends lives, and add to that I feel like I'm carsick 75% of the time (and no, not pregnant)... I don't know how to get it all done...

Ok! Pity party for 1, your table is ready for you to wake up and get on with it...

Let's see, how many outfits?
Day 1: 2 outfits each boy, 1 "me made" outfit= 5
Day 2: 2 outfits for the three of us= 6
Day 3: 2 outfits for each IF we do MVMCP, 1 each if not, but to be safe= 6
Day 4: 1 outfit each = 3
Day 5: 2 outfits each = 6
Day 6: 1 outfit each unless I come up with something for Garden Grill = 3
Day 7: 1 outfit each = 3
Grand Total = 32 ( if I did my math correctly )


----------



## mphalens

Oh yeah, and I have to make Finn's Halloween costume (Gil from BubbleGuppies), my Halloween costume, and I promised new pm's for our trip too...
So let's add 8 outfits to my total for a whopping 40!


----------



## mphalens

Oh yeah, and I have to make Finn's Halloween costume (Gil from BubbleGuppies), my Halloween costume, and I promised new pj's for our trip too...
So let's add 8 outfits to my total for a whopping 40!


----------



## sheridee32

SallyfromDE said:


> I meant to show you what we found in the park as inspiration. I guess it's much better then itchy dresses. Just an itchy skirt.  I did see 2 little girls in the Tiana and they looked like they had been put through the ringer. Maybe they wore them everyday? The last one, Kirsta wants an outfit like the balloon. I'll have tho think on that.
> 
> I think the Minnie skirt looks kind of clownish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a bunch of pettiskirts also. Disney has a few on sale.



We have the Minnie and the ariel we got the minnie last fall it has a really cute tank top I dont think the dots are as big as they look on those skirts my gd got the gloves and shoes and she had some really cute pictures at the studio.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i did this tee and dress for my dgc Jackson & Avery...due to family issues { their mom is nuts } we haven't seen them since Easter...but i still made them Disney customs { they were suppossed to go the same week we did but at different resort ,no idea if they went}.got them school clothes andJackson b'day gifts,all packed up in case i ever get to give them to them...i have recently discoiverd they moved and on oh my route to/from work! so i may box up all ther things i have and drop them on the driveway while she's gone to take the kids to school...or something...i miss my g'babies so badly they are 6 & 4,saw Avery the other day withher mom who was trying to get past me as fast as she could,Avery peekd at me around her mom,then ducked back  like she was afraid...no telling what she has been told..i just wanna grab them up and love on them! anyway i made them these for the fall...i fear she may just throw them all away but that's on her....anyway here they are...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you for looking *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

sheridee32 said:


> We have the Minnie and the ariel we got the minnie last fall it has a really cute tank top I dont think the dots are as big as they look on those skirts my gd got the gloves and shoes and she had some really cute pictures at the studio.


*adorable! love the outfit and the picture! *


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> Hats for 2 girls from Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jewellery roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of jewellery rolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am mostly recovered, I am looking forward to doing a few more things for the Gives.



Everything is so cute. Love the hats.



mphalens said:


> CAnt quote (no computer but I do have the iPad)... Loving everything!
> 
> Still haven't been able to start sewing for our trip (yes, the one in my ticker, yes, I know I'm in trouble)  DH has been working so much and I've been dealing with so many upsetting things in friends lives, and add to that I feel like I'm carsick 75% of the time (and no, not pregnant)... I don't know how to get it all done...
> 
> Ok! Pity party for 1, your table is ready for you to wake up and get on with it...
> 
> Let's see, how many outfits?
> Day 1: 2 outfits each boy, 1 "me made" outfit= 5
> Day 2: 2 outfits for the three of us= 6
> Day 3: 2 outfits for each IF we do MVMCP, 1 each if not, but to be safe= 6
> Day 4: 1 outfit each = 3
> Day 5: 2 outfits each = 6
> Day 6: 1 outfit each unless I come up with something for Garden Grill = 3
> Day 7: 1 outfit each = 3
> Grand Total = 32 ( if I did my math correctly )



Marianne deep breathes in and out and just do what you can.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking [/B]



Cute outfits.


----------



## teresajoy

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i did this tee and dress for my dgc Jackson & Avery...due to family issues { their mom is nuts } we haven't seen them since Easter...but i still made them Disney customs { they were suppossed to go the same week we did but at different resort ,no idea if they went}.got them school clothes andJackson b'day gifts,all packed up in case i ever get to give them to them...i have recently discoiverd they moved and on oh my route to/from work! so i may box up all ther things i have and drop them on the driveway while she's gone to take the kids to school...or something...i miss my g'babies so badly they are 6 & 4,saw Avery the other day withher mom who was trying to get past me as fast as she could,Avery peekd at me around her mom,then ducked back  like she was afraid...no telling what she has been told..i just wanna grab them up and love on them! anyway i made them these for the fall...i fear she may just throw them all away but that's on her....anyway here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking *



I am so sorry!!!  That is such a sad situation. I really hope that something hapens so that you can spend time with your grandbabies soon!!! That was so niceof you to make them outfits!!! They are really cute.


----------



## Cruzmom

I am trying to find out the best way to get the autographs on the quilt blocks that my husband's aunt has so graciously agreed to turn into a quilt for my DS5.

So far I have White and Black Fabric as I though a silver sharpie on the black fabric would look awesome.... but will it last? If I iron it after signing?

What Fabric pens have you ladies used in the past?

I have read something about ironing freezer paper to the squares? Heat setting?

I was going to use embroidery hoops so I can set up a few squares at a time, but then read about using a small clipboard and that seemed way better.

I also plan on getting photopaper when we return and printing off some squares with pictures of the family with the charactures.

I have now wasted sooooo many hours going through like thread 24-27 my house is falling into disrepair!!!!!! Any help with these questions and any other tips and tricks you can think of would be greatly appreciated!!!

 ( I also read about lonely banana's 

Thank you all

Sarah

frazzled in MI


----------



## jessica52877

Cruzmom said:


> I am trying to find out the best way to get the autographs on the quilt blocks that my husband's aunt has so graciously agreed to turn into a quilt for my DS5.
> 
> So far I have White and Black Fabric as I though a silver sharpie on the black fabric would look awesome.... but will it last? If I iron it after signing?
> 
> What Fabric pens have you ladies used in the past?
> 
> I have read something about ironing freezer paper to the squares? Heat setting?
> 
> I was going to use embroidery hoops so I can set up a few squares at a time, but then read about using a small clipboard and that seemed way better.
> 
> I also plan on getting photopaper when we return and printing off some squares with pictures of the family with the charactures.
> 
> I have now wasted sooooo many hours going through like thread 24-27 my house is falling into disrepair!!!!!! Any help with these questions and any other tips and tricks you can think of would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> ( I also read about lonely banana's
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Sarah
> 
> frazzled in MI



I used silver on dark gray, almost black, once and it looked awesome but after about 3 washings it disappeared. This was a sharpie though and not a fabric marker. I have used black sharpie on white more then once without an issue. 

I am going to throw my two cents in here though and probably not a popular opinion but I don't think I would ever spend the time putting together a quilt with the signatures using any type of markers. I would want them embroidered on. Kind of kills the fun of collecting them but a quilt is a huge time investment.


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

*I just got back and now have pictures of my twins in their outfits that were inspired by the many wonderful people here. 

here is Minnie pillowcase dress with matching bow and retro Mickey.*









*
and his Donald hat that was a hit!*


----------



## NiniMorris

Cruzmom said:


> I am trying to find out the best way to get the autographs on the quilt blocks that my husband's aunt has so graciously agreed to turn into a quilt for my DS5.
> 
> So far I have White and Black Fabric as I though a silver sharpie on the black fabric would look awesome.... but will it last? If I iron it after signing?
> 
> What Fabric pens have you ladies used in the past?
> 
> I have read something about ironing freezer paper to the squares? Heat setting?
> 
> I was going to use embroidery hoops so I can set up a few squares at a time, but then read about using a small clipboard and that seemed way better.
> 
> I also plan on getting photopaper when we return and printing off some squares with pictures of the family with the charactures.
> 
> I have now wasted sooooo many hours going through like thread 24-27 my house is falling into disrepair!!!!!! Any help with these questions and any other tips and tricks you can think of would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> ( I also read about lonely banana's
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Sarah
> 
> frazzled in MI



I just collected my autographs for my own personal quilt this last trip.  I have made a total of 5 of these quilts and here are my observations.

Sharpies are only permanent when you don't want them to be.  Sharpies are designed to be permanent on non porous surfaces.  Fabric is a porous surface.  Fabric markers are made to work on fabric.  Using the freezer paper on the back of the fabric acts as a sort of stabilizer.  When used in conjunction with a clipboard the characters have no problem signing.  

When I get home, I heat set the signatures and never have any problems with fading.  One has been washed probably once a week for the past 2 and a half years, with no fading.

The trick is to use 100% cotton fabric.  

If you use a large block, it takes just a few minutes (ok and hour or so!) to piece together the quilt.  I like to make throw size, so they are perfect for snuggling up with to watch tv.  

While I use my long arm to quilt they can easily be quilted on a regular machine provided you have a walking foot.  

There are many variations to the way you can piece them together.  Using the fabric photo sheets is one way, another is to embroider the character's picture on the square. 

I agree to have them embroidered would make a more permanent quilt, but then it wouldn't be an actual autograph...would it!  LOL!

On quilts, there is no right way or wrong way...only harder and easier!  Your quilt is just that...YOUR quilt.  The design and materials is up to you.

I am already planning my next autograph quilt.  I ran out of time to make all the appliques that I had wanted to, so I am thinking of combining this past trip and next trips into one quilt.  


Nini


----------



## miprender

Well I am finally caught up again. At least you all weren't too chatty  We went up to Maine for a quick little get away on Friday afternoon and just returned home today. The weather was just so beautiful. We have never had 80° weather in October And the kids went to their first real Fair, but they are so not farmers as DD kept complaining about the animal smell.




lynnanddbyz said:


> Guys I would like to post for prayers.  My youngest son had some problems back in the spring.  He pasted out a few times for no apparent reason.  He would get the shakes, goes pale as a ghost and became very weak.  We did sugar testing, EKG's, EEG's, allergy testing and he had his tonsils removed (needed to be done anyway).  This went on until school let out.  Every test came back as normal.  Then they just stopped.  Went all summer and nothing else.  Well a few of weeks ago he had a mild one while staying the night at a friends house, then he started again.  Then Friday, Sunday and Tuesday he had them again.  This time he has severe headaches with them and nausea.  Went to the allergy Dr. today we are going to run more tests but he does not think allergies are the problem.  We have an appointment with a sugar and horomones Dr. the end of the month.
> 
> He is fine the rest of the time.  I am a nervous wreck.  I have tons of school work I am behind on, a ton of orders sitting not being worked on, and a Big Give I was suppose to have shipped and have not had the time to find my stupid camera cord so I can take the pictures and show them.  I am at my wits end.  Thank you for the vent.  Let me get back to the mountain of dishes, laundry and everything else I have let go to pot between taking care of my sick child and calling or visiting Dr.s to try to find out WHY he is doing this.  Thanks.



 Hope you can find answers soon.



camac517 said:


> It is really quite hard to get good full length photos of my boys.  They won't stand still long enough!  Here are the best pictures I have of them in their rompers and pirate shorts (my very first sewing projects)!  PS) I purchased the iron on appliques.



So cute.



ivey_family said:


> We got lots of compliments from guests and CMs and characters.  I'm totally hooked on customs!  And, dh wore his matching shirts each day with no complaints and even said he liked doing so.    (But that he wouldn't do it anywhere but Disney.)
> 
> 
> Several of you asked this.  Mickey with balloons is from Bows and Clothes.  I'll mention again that I was really disappointed by how it stitched out, but the flaws are hard to see because the tshirt is navy blue.  I'll try to post a pic of the Minnie shirt I did on yellow so you can see the issues more clearly.  Someday, I'd really like to see if I can clean it up myself because I really like  the design.



So glad DH liked wearing customs too. My DH even wears his shirts on Friday to work and has the kids guess what he will wear next week.

As for the mickey w/balloons I was hoping it was another designer as I wanted to purchase that one from Bows&Clothes.



RMAMom said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing a little shopping at JoAnns and found a fabric that made me think of EPCOT at Christmas. I took pics with my phone to share with those of you lucky enough to be there at that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I may have to go back and pick up a few yards for the off chance that we will ever be there at Christmas!



That is cute.



ivey_family said:


> Our final moment in the park with dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for posting. I love seeing all the pictures in action.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *after a marathon day of sewing i have finished Chloe's Carrie Ingalls halloween costume...and it can be worn to church too!  1st time using this pattern,Butterick B4054...my arms,neck and back are killing me! but i am happy with how it turned out! next up will be Kensleigh /Mary and Gracie/Laura Ingalls dresses...
> 
> bress/pinafore & bonnett...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking*



That came out great.



VBAndrea said:


> We will take a killing on our our house in RI.  We will likely end up selling it for $100K less than we paid for it, plus we put at least $30K into it -- completely finished the basement and did a lot of outside work to the house.  I just hope it sells!
> .



Just keep hoping. Even though RI economy stinks some houses are still selling. A former coworker last year sold her house in Warwick in 1 week at the asking price and her house wasn't even that nice.




ireland_nicole said:


> I know Wendy asked to see DD's small Avilo messenger modelled, so here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a christmas crayon roll up to match the eye spy bag- could not believe how easy it was!  Used pickle pie designs in the hoop from SWAK- highly recommend.







mphalens said:


> Still haven't been able to start sewing for our trip (yes, the one in my ticker, yes, I know I'm in trouble)  DH has been working so much and I've been dealing with so many upsetting things in friends lives, and add to that I feel like I'm carsick 75% of the time (and no, not pregnant)... I don't know how to get it all done...
> 
> Ok! Pity party for 1, your table is ready for you to wake up and get on with it...
> 
> Let's see, how many outfits?
> Day 1: 2 outfits each boy, 1 "me made" outfit= 5
> Day 2: 2 outfits for the three of us= 6
> Day 3: 2 outfits for each IF we do MVMCP, 1 each if not, but to be safe= 6
> Day 4: 1 outfit each = 3
> Day 5: 2 outfits each = 6
> Day 6: 1 outfit each unless I come up with something for Garden Grill = 3
> Day 7: 1 outfit each = 3
> Grand Total = 32 ( if I did my math correctly )



 You can do it! Or as DH would tell me what is the worst thing that would happen if you don't finish all your outfits. You are still going to have fun in Disney.



sheridee32 said:


> We have the Minnie and the ariel we got the minnie last fall it has a really cute tank top I dont think the dots are as big as they look on those skirts my gd got the gloves and shoes and she had some really cute pictures at the studio.



That is a sweet picture. That photopass shot is on my list someday.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i did this tee and dress for my dgc Jackson & Avery...due to family issues { their mom is nuts } we haven't seen them since Easter...but i still made them Disney customs { they were suppossed to go the same week we did but at different resort ,no idea if they went}.got them school clothes andJackson b'day gifts,all packed up in case i ever get to give them to them...i have recently discoiverd they moved and on oh my route to/from work! so i may box up all ther things i have and drop them on the driveway while she's gone to take the kids to school...or something...i miss my g'babies so badly they are 6 & 4,saw Avery the other day withher mom who was trying to get past me as fast as she could,Avery peekd at me around her mom,then ducked back  like she was afraid...no telling what she has been told..i just wanna grab them up and love on them!: anyway i made them these for the fall...i fear she may just throw them all away but that's on her....anyway here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking *







sp0ngem0nkey said:


> *I just got back and now have pictures of my twins in their outfits that were inspired by the many wonderful people here.
> 
> here is Minnie pillowcase dress with matching bow and retro Mickey.*



Everything came out great. Glad you posted on here.


----------



## tinkabella627

I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!


----------



## NiniMorris

tinkabella627 said:


> I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!



I can only speak for myself... I got the Brother PE770 from HSN...when it had free shipping and used a 15% off coupon and got 6 payments...THAT is the ONLY way I could have afforded it!

It is a great machine, a real workhorse!  Very user friendly and I did my first Mickey head in only a few minutes from taking it out of the box!

I have a favorite designer for all things Disney...none other than our own Heather Sue!  It was actually her designs that made me want an embroidery machine to start with!

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

sp0ngem0nkey said:


> *I just got back and now have pictures of my twins in their outfits that were inspired by the many wonderful people here.
> 
> here is Minnie pillowcase dress with matching bow and retro Mickey.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and his Donald hat that was a hit!*



Great pictures!!! Your tiwns are adorable!!!



tinkabella627 said:


> I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!



I love my PE 770 too!! I bought mine from Overstock. They have it for $627, and I think there is a coupon or two floating around out there. Shipping is really cheep, like $3. You can go through Ebates too for some extra money (although if you use a coupon that Ebates doesn't have listed, they can void your rebate). On Overstock, you can pay with Bill Me Later and you have 6 months to pay, interest free, that's what I did. Here's a link: http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Machine/5301560/product.html

I had trouble with the first machine I got from Overstock, but I contacted customer service (online) and a few days later I had a new machine and a label to send the other one back. I was really impressed with the service at Overstock and wouldn't hesitate to buy from them. 

Heather has the best designs around! http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com

You can download them instantly after you buy them, you don't need to wait for her to send them (unless they are personalized of course). She's also one sweet person  (I should know, I've known her for almost 37 years)


----------



## mphalens

My computer is BACK FROM THE SPA!!!!  WooHoo

Of course, now that I can multi-quote again, I got so used to NOT quoting that I forgot this time 

I sat down and "mapped out" my sewing for Disney.  I just wanted to pop on here and then I'm off to pull out the actual fabrics and iron everything so that I can cut tomorrow after work.

I also have to cut out and sew Finn's Halloween costume. . . 

But just wanted to pop over and say Hi


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

So I just went through all of Heather's designs (I didn't find what I was looking for)....I'm looking for a Nerd Goofy....any idea if there is one and who has it?

Thanks!!!

Jennifer


----------



## Disney Yooper

jessica52877 said:


> I used silver on dark gray, almost black, once and it looked awesome but after about 3 washings it disappeared. This was a sharpie though and not a fabric marker. I have used black sharpie on white more then once without an issue.
> 
> I am going to throw my two cents in here though and probably not a popular opinion but I don't think I would ever spend the time putting together a quilt with the signatures using any type of markers. I would want them embroidered on. Kind of kills the fun of collecting them but a quilt is a huge time investment.



My mother made me an autograph quilt when I was in high school.  It wasn't Disney - it was my friends and family.  They signed it with markers and then she chain stitched over all their signatures.  It was a lot of work on her part but it is highly treasured by me.  I have the actual signatures of teachers, friends, and family - some of who are no longer with us.  I also wouldn't create a quilt with just the markers as they tend to fade over time.


----------



## teresajoy

Disney Yooper said:


> My mother made me an autograph quilt when I was in high school.  It wasn't Disney - it was my friends and family.  They signed it with markers and then she chain stitched over all their signatures.  It was a lot of work on her part but it is highly treasured by me.  I have the actual signatures of teachers, friends, and family - some of who are no longer with us.  I also wouldn't create a quilt with just the markers as they tend to fade over time.



Vicki, that is so sweet! What a wonderful thing for your Mom to do!

Lucky for him, Brian does not remember this quilt.


----------



## GrammytoMany

This afternoon I started sewing the Minnie Mouse dress for my oldest granddaughter.  Actually spent more time trying to figure out why the bobbin kept hopping around and the thread was breaking off.   Of course it would happen while I'm trying to embroidery around Minnie's head that I decided to put on the front of the dress.  Hopefully, I'll be able to post a picture by the end of the week...we'll see. 
        Just caught up by looking at the last 6 pages...very cute outfits and projects.


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So I just went through all of Heather's designs (I didn't find what I was looking for)....I'm looking for a Nerd Goofy....any idea if there is one and who has it?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jennifer



I know Heather has been contemplating doing the Nerds, but I'm not sure who has them out right now.


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

teresajoy said:


> I know Heather has been contemplating doing the Nerds, but I'm not sure who has them out right now.



Thanks!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*here's a picture of my sweet dgd Chloe in her Carrie Ingalls halloween dress...i took it to work/school and tried it on her and took a picture and let her show it off to the other teachers,while we were  in my dd's class { Chloe's in pre-k 1,Brendi in pk2 and me down the hall in pk3!] a lil girl said " she looks like a sheep!" we were like 'what?' then our 4 year old brain kicked inand we said " Little Bo Peep!"hehe..kids...[/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i spent 3 hours cutting out the twins dresses & bonnets! man oh man my shoulders hurt! check out the untied shoe,i had rolled her jeans up under the dress...
*


----------



## Cruzmom

NiniMorris

Sharpies are only permanent when you don't want them to be.  Sharpies are designed to be permanent on non porous surfaces.  Fabric is a porous surface.  Fabric markers are made to work on fabric.  Using the freezer paper on the back of the fabric acts as a sort of stabilizer.  When used in conjunction with a clipboard the characters have no problem 



Nini[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> What brand Fabric Markers do you use and how long/high do you iron on freezer paper?


----------



## VBAndrea

ireland_nicole said:


> I am so sorry and frustrated, girls;  I just spent 20 minutes doing an awesome multiquote and it's GONE!  Anyway, I absolutely love everything- all the park outfits are amazing, and AG outfits are adorable, and the Christmas big give is incredible!
> 
> I know Wendy asked to see DD's small Avilo messenger modelled, so here it is-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her a christmas crayon roll up to match the eye spy bag- could not believe how easy it was!  Used pickle pie designs in the hoop from SWAK- highly recommend.


Looks to be the perfect size!  And love your iron balusters!  I would so love those on our front staircase, but I think we have about 100 posts and that would get very pricey!



PurpleEars said:


> Here are pictures from my contribution in the last few Big Gives. I did a few simple things for Gives as they were around the time I was recovering from my sickness this summer. I am glad I was able to pitch in as much as possible.
> 
> Hats for 2 girls from Canada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An AK dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jewellery roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another set of jewellery rolls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am mostly recovered, I am looking forward to doing a few more things for the Gives.


Awesome as usual!  I am glad you are doing much better now.  It was very generous to still contribute to the gives while you were recovering.  However, I saw the latest that you posted on the BG board and I'm so happy you are back in full swing b/c your work is outstanding.



mphalens said:


> CAnt quote (no computer but I do have the iPad)... Loving everything!
> 
> Still haven't been able to start sewing for our trip (yes, the one in my ticker, yes, I know I'm in trouble)  DH has been working so much and I've been dealing with so many upsetting things in friends lives, and add to that I feel like I'm carsick 75% of the time (and no, not pregnant)... I don't know how to get it all done...
> 
> Ok! Pity party for 1, your table is ready for you to wake up and get on with it...
> 
> Let's see, how many outfits?
> Day 1: 2 outfits each boy, 1 "me made" outfit= 5
> Day 2: 2 outfits for the three of us= 6
> Day 3: 2 outfits for each IF we do MVMCP, 1 each if not, but to be safe= 6
> Day 4: 1 outfit each = 3
> Day 5: 2 outfits each = 6
> Day 6: 1 outfit each unless I come up with something for Garden Grill = 3
> Day 7: 1 outfit each = 3
> Grand Total = 32 ( if I did my math correctly )


Breathe.  And I thought I had it bad in the next two weeks, but it looks like you are doomed for two months!  Don't overdo it though -- I took outfits with us that my kids never got a chance to wear.  I was actually most fortunate that my dh was gone for two months so I was able to do very late night sewing before our trip (when he's home I dare not stay up late and sew!).  So take advantage of your dh not being around in this case -- of course I know that does nothing for help with the house and child care, etc.  

I am sorry you are dealing with stresses with happenings in your friend's lives.  It's important to remember you can't control what is going on and friends often just need the support of a listening ear.  Sad though when those you care about are having troubles and I am the same way -- I let things weigh on me.  I even get that way with BG families that I don't even know.  I'm stressed right now thinking about Lisa being sick right before her trip. 

And I'm super sorry you are feeling car sick -- maybe it's just the extra stress you've been enduring.  Any chance you could get away for a little "me" time?  Even if me time means just going shopping by yourself or for a long walk by yourself for an hour or two?  My saving grace is the time I have when the kids are in school and I know with home schooling you just don't have that time alone. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i did this tee and dress for my dgc Jackson & Avery...due to family issues { their mom is nuts } we haven't seen them since Easter...but i still made them Disney customs { they were suppossed to go the same week we did but at different resort ,no idea if they went}.got them school clothes andJackson b'day gifts,all packed up in case i ever get to give them to them...i have recently discoiverd they moved and on oh my route to/from work! so i may box up all ther things i have and drop them on the driveway while she's gone to take the kids to school...or something...i miss my g'babies so badly they are 6 & 4,saw Avery the other day withher mom who was trying to get past me as fast as she could,Avery peekd at me around her mom,then ducked back  like she was afraid...no telling what she has been told..i just wanna grab them up and love on them! anyway i made them these for the fall...i fear she may just throw them all away but that's on her....anyway here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking *


So cute!  Adore the applique!



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> *I just got back and now have pictures of my twins in their outfits that were inspired by the many wonderful people here.
> 
> here is Minnie pillowcase dress with matching bow and retro Mickey.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and his Donald hat that was a hit!*


Truly awesome!  Your children are adorable 



tinkabella627 said:


> I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!


I agree with Teresa.  I recommend something that has a 5x7 hoop and the Brother PE 770 is just that at a decent price.  When I bought mine Overstock only had refurbished ones so be careful of that -- I do not recommend getting something refurbished.  My dh bought mine from Amazon and I know it was less that $650.  I absolutely LOVE my machine and am so sorry I didn't get it sooner.  I was terrified of it at first, and it turns out to be a breeze to use.  I asked a lot of questions here when I first got mine and everyone helped me immensely.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here's a picture of my sweet dgd Chloe in her Carrie Ingalls halloween dress...i took it to work/school and tried it on her and took a picture and let her show it off to the other teachers,while we were  in my dd's class { Chloe's in pre-k 1,Brendi in pk2 and me down the hall in pk3!] a lil girl said " she looks like a sheep!" we were like 'what?' then our 4 year old brain kicked inand we said " Little Bo Peep!"hehe..kids...[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent 3 hours cutting out the twins dresses & bonnets! man oh man my shoulders hurt! check out the untied shoe,i had rolled her jeans up under the dress...
> *


*

Looks adorable on!


QUESTION??????
I had to buy costume satin for the kids Halloween costumes this year and I'm terrified of it.  First, I forgot to look at washing instructions -- am I safe just washing on a hand washing cycle and light tumble dry?  I'd love to not wash it, but dd has very sensitive skin and I hate all the crap in dyes and get grossed out not prewashing things.

Second, will serging after sewing hold it together fine or do I need to do french seams?  I would prefer to sew and serge, but I'm not interested in the fabric coming undone either.

And I would like to inform you all that my Joann's does NOT have the flag ornament fabric.  I was actually looking for something for a BG and that would have worked.  Now hoping Wally world has something that Joann's and Hancock's does not.*


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION??????
> I had to buy costume satin for the kids Halloween costumes this year and I'm terrified of it.  First, I forgot to look at washing instructions -- am I safe just washing on a hand washing cycle and light tumble dry?  I'd love to not wash it, but dd has very sensitive skin and I hate all the crap in dyes and get grossed out not prewashing things.
> 
> Second, will serging after sewing hold it together fine or do I need to do french seams?  I would prefer to sew and serge, but I'm not interested in the fabric coming undone either.
> 
> And I would like to inform you all that my Joann's does NOT have the flag ornament fabric.  I was actually looking for something for a BG and that would have worked.  Now hoping Wally world has something that Joann's and Hancock's does not.



I used costume satin for my DGD's belle dress.  I have washed it at least by hand.  I think it said it is washable and machine dry, but I guess I didn't want to push my luck after sewing.  I honestly can't remember if I pre-washed it though.  After a day of wearing it it had black marks on it from the pavement, so I hand washed it and hung to dry and it was fine.

Also, I sewed and then serged the seams and have not had any problems.  She wore the dress all day at Magic Kingdom and it held up fine.  It hasn't had a lot of use since then though.  Which reminds me, I need to give it to my daughter in law, it isn't really doing me any good hanging in the closet here.  But I have trouble giving it up, because I will likely never see it again if I give it to her.


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> I used costume satin for my DGD's belle dress.  I have washed it at least by hand.  I think it said it is washable and machine dry, but I guess I didn't want to push my luck after sewing.  I honestly can't remember if I pre-washed it though.  After a day of wearing it it had black marks on it from the pavement, so I hand washed it and hung to dry and it was fine.
> 
> Also, I sewed and then serged the seams and have not had any problems.  She wore the dress all day at Magic Kingdom and it held up fine.  It hasn't had a lot of use since then though.  Which reminds me, I need to give it to my daughter in law, it isn't really doing me any good hanging in the closet here.  But I have trouble giving it up, because I will likely never see it again if I give it to her.



Thanks Ellen!  I looked up the fabric on Joann's web site and it said hand wash / line dry.  I will put in it the machine on a hand wash cycle and toss it in the dryer on the air cycle.  I also read it's good to serge edges first and then sew so I will experiment a little and see if that works better.  My other option is not to wash at all b/c the kids will probably wear thermals under the costumes anyway.  Hard to say though as Halloween weather is so unpredictable here.  All I remember last year is dd complaining how hot she was in her fleece dolphin costume!  I am not looking for perfection either as these are just Halloween costumes.  DH will be my worst critic though b/c these are Sgt. Pepper's outfits and he wants them to be perfect replicas.  He's already voiced his opinion that I didn't get the right color satin for the trim on George's and the red is off -- Hancock's had a better red but didn't have enough fabric.  (I am only making two -- George and John as selected by the kids).

It is ashamed to have the Belle dress stashed in your closet.  Is it something your dgd would want to wear for Halloween?  You will have to admire your handiwork via photos.  I know there are a couple of thing I made my dd though that I can never give up.


----------



## dianemom2

tinkabella627 said:


> I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!


I started with a Brother 270 but I quickly found that the 4x4 field was too small.  I upgraded to a Babylock Ellageo 3, which I bought second hand.  I LOVE my Ellageo!!!  I get lots of designs from FrouFrou by Heathersue.  There are a few other designs that I like too but Heathersue's are the best.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here's a picture of my sweet dgd Chloe in her Carrie Ingalls halloween dress...i took it to work/school and tried it on her and took a picture and let her show it off to the other teachers,while we were  in my dd's class { Chloe's in pre-k 1,Brendi in pk2 and me down the hall in pk3!] a lil girl said " she looks like a sheep!" we were like 'what?' then our 4 year old brain kicked inand we said " Little Bo Peep!"hehe..kids...[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent 3 hours cutting out the twins dresses & bonnets! man oh man my shoulders hurt! check out the untied shoe,i had rolled her jeans up under the dress...
> *


*
What a cutie pie!  The costume looks perfect on her!*


----------



## cogero

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> So I just went through all of Heather's designs (I didn't find what I was looking for)....I'm looking for a Nerd Goofy....any idea if there is one and who has it?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Jennifer



I have not seen Nerds for sale anywhere. I wish Heather would do them because I would be all over them LOL.

Okay I need to get busy sewing another weekend I did none and the clock is ticking.


----------



## 1308Miles

Hi everyone!

Just back from 6 amazing days at WDW and I'm hopelessly behind. We surprised my kids at 3:30 in the morning and they were SO excited. The weather was amazing save for the last day when it poured  on & off (and had extended periods of sunshine as well.) I even had a chance to meet a Disboutiquer in line for IASW! WeLuvDizne recognized the outfit my DD was wearing and introduced herself...it was so sweet. She and her family were lovely and it was a pleasure meeting her. 

WTMTQ but I am loving all the new outfits posted. Just wanted to show you a few of the customs in action....we got so many compliments from CMs, characters, and guests! The kids loved the attention! 

Picture overload ahead...

Day 1: Magic Kingdom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Day 2: Epcot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Day 3: Hollywood Studios










Day 4: Epcot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Day 6: Ohana & MNSSHP















Day 7: Magic Kingdom


----------



## ncmomof2

Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!

Lots of pictures are coming so I will probably do two posts.

Day One:  MK and Chef Mickey





Day Two:  Epcot.  We did the Visa thing and had a great time.  Minnie loved the outfits so she did several poses with the kids.  Her with the girls and the boys with Goofy.





Day three:  MK  DD2 was thrilled to see the Pooh characters at CP.





Day Four:  Animal Kingdom  Minnie was so excited about the outfits, she gave me a kiss and had me get in a picture 





Day Five:  1900 PF and HS





Day Six:  HS  Buzz pouted because we did not have anything with him on.  It was cute.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## ncmomof2

Here is the rest...

Day Seven:  MK  We ate at Ohana that night so I didn't get good group shots.









Day eight: Epcot  These outfits got alot of attention.  They do scream Disney 









Day Nine:  MK and 1900 Park Fare








The girls got to dance with Cinderella and Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare!





We had a great time and I booked for next year with the bounceback offer.  My parents are coming next year so the kids are excited!


----------



## ncmomof2

1308Miles said:


>




Love it all!  You all look great for the Halloween party! Glad you had fun.


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi all! I know I havn't been on here posting a whole lot but I've been peaking and reading. Fall break will wind up this week and then I hope to make leaps of progress on my trip sewing. I finished my friends' adoption gift (didn't get a pic cause I finished it an hour before the baby shower )

love everything that's been posted....sorry TMTQ everything...a few things from the last few pages.




mphalens said:


> My computer is BACK FROM THE SPA!!!!  WooHoo
> 
> Of course, now that I can multi-quote again, I got so used to NOT quoting that I forgot this time
> 
> I sat down and "mapped out" my sewing for Disney.  I just wanted to pop on here and then I'm off to pull out the actual fabrics and iron everything so that I can cut tomorrow after work.
> 
> I also have to cut out and sew Finn's Halloween costume. . .
> 
> But just wanted to pop over and say Hi





I'm trying to figure out my priorities too, at the rate I'm going I'm thinking DS may not get a Flynn Rider outfit, since he already has a halloween costume (RTW someone bought him batman for his bday), and other than WDW, I don't know when he would want to wear it....so I'm working on trip t"s as my priority



VBAndrea said:


> Looks to be the perfect size!  And love your iron balusters!  I would so love those on our front staircase, but I think we have about 100 posts and that would get very pricey!
> 
> 
> Awesome as usual!  I am glad you are doing much better now.  It was very generous to still contribute to the gives while you were recovering.  However, I saw the latest that you posted on the BG board and I'm so happy you are back in full swing b/c your work is outstanding.
> 
> 
> Breathe.  And I thought I had it bad in the next two weeks, but it looks like you are doomed for two months!  Don't overdo it though -- *I took outfits with us that my kids never got a chance to wear.*  I was actually most fortunate that my dh was gone for two months so I was able to do very late night sewing before our trip (when he's home I dare not stay up late and sew!).  So take advantage of your dh not being around in this case -- of course I know that does nothing for help with the house and child care, etc.
> 
> I am sorry you are dealing with stresses with happenings in your friend's lives.  It's important to remember you can't control what is going on and friends often just need the support of a listening ear.  Sad though when those you care about are having troubles and I am the same way -- I let things weigh on me.  I even get that way with BG families that I don't even know.  I'm stressed right now thinking about Lisa being sick right before her trip.
> 
> And I'm super sorry you are feeling car sick -- maybe it's just the extra stress you've been enduring.  Any chance you could get away for a little "me" time?  Even if me time means just going shopping by yourself or for a long walk by yourself for an hour or two?  My saving grace is the time I have when the kids are in school and I know with home schooling you just don't have that time alone.
> 
> 
> So cute!  Adore the applique!
> 
> 
> Truly awesome!  Your children are adorable
> 
> 
> I agree with Teresa.  I recommend something that has a 5x7 hoop and the Brother PE 770 is just that at a decent price.  When I bought mine Overstock only had refurbished ones so be careful of that -- I do not recommend getting something *refurbished.  My dh bought mine from Amazon *and I know it was less that $650.  I absolutely LOVE my machine and am so sorry I didn't get it sooner.  I was terrified of it at first, and it turns out to be a breeze to use.  I asked a lot of questions here when I first got mine and everyone helped me immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks adorable on!
> 
> 
> QUESTION??????
> *I had to buy costume satin for the kids Halloween costumes this year and I'm terrified of it.  First, I forgot to look at washing instructions *-- am I safe just washing on a hand washing cycle and light tumble dry?  I'd love to not wash it, but dd has very sensitive skin and I hate all the crap in dyes and get grossed out not prewashing things.
> 
> Second, will serging after sewing hold it together fine or do I need to do french seams?  I would prefer to sew and serge, but I'm not interested in the fabric coming undone either.
> 
> And I would like to inform you all that my Joann's does NOT have the flag ornament fabric.  I was actually looking for something for a BG and that would have worked.  Now hoping Wally world has something that Joann's and Hancock's does not.



I'm afraid I have more ideas than days at WDW so I am cutting myself off for that reason you said....our trip is only 5 days, but I'm not complaining....DH is frugal and I manage to squeeze a trip out of him every 2 yrs  (this coming from a man that is learning to like disney but he's not a nut about it like me) I'd rather not explain why the kids needed 2-3 outfits per day  

Another friend of mine bought something refurbed from Amazon and had issues w/ it too. I bought my serger refurbed from allbrands.com and it has been perfect, the have great CS too.

As far as the costume satin goes I know I washed mine in the machine last year on cold, and dried it on delicate/ low before I cut it out, it shrank a little bit....after the costume was made I have machine washed it and line dried it.

I typically do 4 thread overlock when I piece satin, and stress points need reinforcement....like underarm area on sleeves and maybe where the bodice of a dress meets the skirt. The crotch area of pants would need to be reinforced (though I havn't made any pants with satin..its a guess)



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!
> 
> Lots of pictures are coming so I will probably do two posts.
> 
> Day One:  MK and Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Two:  Epcot.  We did the Visa thing and had a great time.  Minnie loved the outfits so she did several poses with the kids.  Her with the girls and the boys with Goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three:  MK  DD2 was thrilled to see the Pooh characters at CP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Four:  Animal Kingdom  Minnie was so excited about the outfits, she gave me a kiss and had me get in a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Five:  1900 PF and HS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Six:  HS  Buzz pouted because we did not have anything with him on.  It was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Everything is pretty! your family is so photogenic!


----------



## VBAndrea

1308Miles said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just back from 6 amazing days at WDW and I'm hopelessly behind. We surprised my kids at 3:30 in the morning and they were SO excited. The weather was amazing save for the last day when it poured  on & off (and had extended periods of sunshine as well.) I even had a chance to meet a Disboutiquer in line for IASW! WeLuvDizne recognized the outfit my DD was wearing and introduced herself...it was so sweet. She and her family were lovely and it was a pleasure meeting her.
> 
> WTMTQ but I am loving all the new outfits posted. Just wanted to show you a few of the customs in action....we got so many compliments from CMs, characters, and guests! The kids loved the attention!
> 
> Picture overload ahead...


Beautiful pics!  All the outfits look fabulous!  I love your Minnie Dot and DH's tie and suspenders.  Where does your dd get such blonde hair from?!  Our ds was like that as a toddler but my dh has blondish/ light brown hair and ds is now brown haired (except for his blonde birthmark patch).



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!
> 
> Lots of pictures are coming so I will probably do two posts.
> 
> Day One:  MK and Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Six:  HS  Buzz pouted because we did not have anything with him on.  It was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!





ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the rest...
> 
> The girls got to dance with Cinderella and Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time and I booked for next year with the bounceback offer.  My parents are coming next year so the kids are excited!


Yay!  You got everything done and it all looks awesome!  I didn't know you were sewing for yourself and your dh as well.  Thanks for sharing the photos and I'm so glad to hear you got great character interaction/appreciation.


----------



## VBAndrea

My name is Andrea and I am a fabric hoarder.  I will not buy anymore fabric until I use up enough of my stash to be able to store it properly.

Exceptions:
Anything needed for Halloween costumes.
Anything needed for special events (and I have full say in what is considered a special event)
Good clearances like the cuts I got at Wally's today for $1/yd (never mind I now have 20 extra yards of fabric without a purpose in mind)
Remnant bin fabrics are always allowed
Good sales are not to be passed up
Anything I might need to make items for myself is allowed since I so rarely make something for myself

OK, how about this, I will not buy any more fabrics for BGs -- I will only sign up for items in which I am able to use up my stash.  Ahhh, that sounds much better.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Im home sick with the stomach bug today - ick - I hope it passes quickly!!

Love all the vacation pics - those kids are so CUTE!!!

I was just going over Owen's Big Give sign up sheet, and was wondering if anyone would like to do family wish shirts for the 4 of them, or bottoms for the kids (Owen, Kamryn) for their Crystal Palace outfits? Also, any jewelry makers out there anymore????? Thanks for thinking about it!!


----------



## ellenbenny

1308Miles said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Picture overload ahead...
> 
> Day 7: Magic Kingdom



I narrowed the pictures in order to quote, but I can't pick a favorite, everything looks amazing and your kids (and you and DH) are all adorable!  Great job and it looks like so much fun!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Day Six:  HS  Buzz pouted because we did not have anything with him on.  It was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Once again, everything is amazing, gorgeous family too!  I saw you at EPCOT one day and said hello quickly in passing.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disney Yooper said:


> My mother made me an autograph quilt when I was in high school.  It wasn't Disney - it was my friends and family.  They signed it with markers and then she chain stitched over all their signatures.  It was a lot of work on her part but it is highly treasured by me.  I have the actual signatures of teachers, friends, and family - some of who are no longer with us.  I also wouldn't create a quilt with just the markers as they tend to fade over time.



I made a picture quilt for my nephew when he was little. I took pictures of the people who loved him (pictures with him of course). I thought he'd have it when he wasn't feeling well, or just down. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here's a picture of my sweet dgd Chloe in her Carrie Ingalls halloween dress...i took it to work/school and tried it on her and took a picture and let her show it off to the other teachers,while we were  in my dd's class { Chloe's in pre-k 1,Brendi in pk2 and me down the hall in pk3!] a lil girl said " she looks like a sheep!" we were like 'what?' then our 4 year old brain kicked inand we said " Little Bo Peep!"hehe..kids...[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent 3 hours cutting out the twins dresses & bonnets! man oh man my shoulders hurt! check out the untied shoe,i had rolled her jeans up under the dress...
> *


*

So adorable!! 



Cruzmom said:



			What brand Fabric Markers do you use and how long/high do you iron on freezer paper?
		
Click to expand...







This is ages old, but I used a Disney coloring book. Ironed on the Freezer paper, just seconds will do, to make the fabric stiff. Held it up to the window and traced the picture. My mistake was using a sharpie. All the panels heat pressed fine, except the one right in the front!! ran some. But she quickly outgrew it. 



VBAndrea said:



			I QUESTION??????
I had to buy costume satin for the kids Halloween costumes this year and I'm terrified of it.  First, I forgot to look at washing instructions -- am I safe just washing on a hand washing cycle and light tumble dry?  I'd love to not wash it, but dd has very sensitive skin and I hate all the crap in dyes and get grossed out not prewashing things.

Second, will serging after sewing hold it together fine or do I need to do french seams?  I would prefer to sew and serge, but I'm not interested in the fabric coming undone either.

And I would like to inform you all that my Joann's does NOT have the flag ornament fabric.  I was actually looking for something for a BG and that would have worked.  Now hoping Wally world has something that Joann's and Hancock's does not.
		
Click to expand...


You'll probably be okay just serging the seams after sewing. If you wash the fabric tho', be sure to serge the raw edge before washing. Otherwise you'll have  a huge fray mess. 



1308Miles said:



			Hi everyone!

Day 7: Magic Kingdom




Click to expand...


I love everything! I can't even pick a favorite. What luck to have a hubby that will wear matching customs! 



ncmomof2 said:



			Thanks for looking!
		
Click to expand...


Love it all!!!!   *


----------



## harleykarolynmom

hello ladies I am am working on making and selling hair bows with 100% going to make a wish I am wondering in any of you would be willing to send my your fabric scraps I am using 3 in and 2 in semi circles and only need 3 half circles for the bows.  I cut out 3 semi circles out of 2 different fabrics to equal 6 petals in the 2 different sizes so pretty small scraps are awesome.  I will try to post a pic of a sample of the bow.  Some one can tell me if they might work for big gives too.
Marsha


----------



## harleykarolynmom

here are samples of the bows


----------



## lynnanddbyz

VBAndrea said:


> My name is Andrea and I am a fabric hoarder.  I will not buy anymore fabric until I use up enough of my stash to be able to store it properly.
> 
> Exceptions:
> Anything needed for Halloween costumes.
> Anything needed for special events (and I have full say in what is considered a special event)
> Good clearances like the cuts I got at Wally's today for $1/yd (never mind I now have 20 extra yards of fabric without a purpose in mind)
> Remnant bin fabrics are always allowed
> Good sales are not to be passed up
> Anything I might need to make items for myself is allowed since I so rarely make something for myself
> 
> OK, how about this, I will not buy any more fabrics for BGs -- I will only sign up for items in which I am able to use up my stash.  Ahhh, that sounds much better.



Andrea It is okay. I am a fabric hoarder too.  We can get through this together.  We only get to buy what we "NEED".  Special occasions, halloween, christmas, easter, valentines (okay any holiday), fabric for the kids, fabric for me, fabric for quilts, fabric that screams "BUY ME" while I am in the store or any other fabric that I may need now or anytime in the future is okay to buy.  We are only not allowed to buy fabric for.......... I can not think of a single reason not to buy fabric I am sorry. Where is it we need to show up for these meetings.  Oh I know when I am not suppose to buy fabric.  It is when I trade for fabric, that's it.


----------



## billwendy

harleykarolynmom said:


> here are samples of the bows



Those are so pretty!! Im sure they'd be loved for big gives!!! you could make them to coordinate with outfits others make!!!



I am so sick!!! I feel like Im burning up, but cant drink or eat anything or else I throw it up!!!! My stomach is in a million knots!!!!! I have to get better quick!! I have to do a lecture on Autism and sensory needs on Friday afternoon - say a prayer for me if you could!!!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!
> 
> Lots of pictures are coming so I will probably do two posts.
> 
> Day One:  MK and Chef Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Two:  Epcot.  We did the Visa thing and had a great time.  Minnie loved the outfits so she did several poses with the kids.  Her with the girls and the boys with Goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three:  MK  DD2 was thrilled to see the Pooh characters at CP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Four:  Animal Kingdom  Minnie was so excited about the outfits, she gave me a kiss and had me get in a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Five:  1900 PF and HS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Six:  HS  Buzz pouted because we did not have anything with him on.  It was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Absolutely love these outfits! Your family is so adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the rest...
> 
> Day Seven:  MK  We ate at Ohana that night so I didn't get good group shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day eight: Epcot  These outfits got alot of attention.  They do scream Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Nine:  MK and 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls got to dance with Cinderella and Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time and I booked for next year with the bounceback offer.  My parents are coming next year so the kids are excited!


Great pics and beautiful outfits! Gorgeous kids and lovely family!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Your contributions look great!  I am glad that you are mostly recovered from your illness!  The dress and the jewelry rolls are really nice.  I like how you embroidered the names on the jewelry rolls.  I especially love the little hats.



Thanks. I still have my up and down days but on the whole I am doing much better. I had an awful day yesterday but thankfully it was a holiday so it didn't impact work.



mphalens said:


> Still haven't been able to start sewing for our trip (yes, the one in my ticker, yes, I know I'm in trouble)  DH has been working so much and I've been dealing with so many upsetting things in friends lives, and add to that I feel like I'm carsick 75% of the time (and no, not pregnant)... I don't know how to get it all done...
> 
> Ok! Pity party for 1, your table is ready for you to wake up and get on with it...
> 
> Let's see, how many outfits?
> Day 1: 2 outfits each boy, 1 "me made" outfit= 5
> Day 2: 2 outfits for the three of us= 6
> Day 3: 2 outfits for each IF we do MVMCP, 1 each if not, but to be safe= 6
> Day 4: 1 outfit each = 3
> Day 5: 2 outfits each = 6
> Day 6: 1 outfit each unless I come up with something for Garden Grill = 3
> Day 7: 1 outfit each = 3
> Grand Total = 32 ( if I did my math correctly )



Sorry to hear that your life has been crazy. I am sure your family will still have a good time even without all the planned outfits. Just think - most families seem to manage even though they don't have a single custom!



sheridee32 said:


> We have the Minnie and the ariel we got the minnie last fall it has a really cute tank top I dont think the dots are as big as they look on those skirts my gd got the gloves and shoes and she had some really cute pictures at the studio.



Very cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i did this tee and dress for my dgc Jackson & Avery...due to family issues { their mom is nuts } we haven't seen them since Easter...but i still made them Disney customs { they were suppossed to go the same week we did but at different resort ,no idea if they went}.got them school clothes andJackson b'day gifts,all packed up in case i ever get to give them to them...i have recently discoiverd they moved and on oh my route to/from work! so i may box up all ther things i have and drop them on the driveway while she's gone to take the kids to school...or something...i miss my g'babies so badly they are 6 & 4,saw Avery the other day withher mom who was trying to get past me as fast as she could,Avery peekd at me around her mom,then ducked back  like she was afraid...no telling what she has been told..i just wanna grab them up and love on them! anyway i made them these for the fall...i fear she may just throw them all away but that's on her....anyway here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking *



Sorry to hear about your family situation. The outfits are beautiful. I hope the children will get a chance to wear them!



Cruzmom said:


> I am trying to find out the best way to get the autographs on the quilt blocks that my husband's aunt has so graciously agreed to turn into a quilt for my DS5.
> 
> So far I have White and Black Fabric as I though a silver sharpie on the black fabric would look awesome.... but will it last? If I iron it after signing?
> 
> What Fabric pens have you ladies used in the past?
> 
> I have read something about ironing freezer paper to the squares? Heat setting?
> 
> I was going to use embroidery hoops so I can set up a few squares at a time, but then read about using a small clipboard and that seemed way better.
> 
> I also plan on getting photopaper when we return and printing off some squares with pictures of the family with the charactures.
> 
> I have now wasted sooooo many hours going through like thread 24-27 my house is falling into disrepair!!!!!! Any help with these questions and any other tips and tricks you can think of would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> ( I also read about lonely banana's
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> Sarah
> 
> frazzled in MI



I embroidered my signature quilt. I guess somehow it was different as I personally collected the signatures, digitized them, and embroidered them. The quilt is on the bed now and it makes me smile every day I get up!



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> *I just got back and now have pictures of my twins in their outfits that were inspired by the many wonderful people here.
> 
> here is Minnie pillowcase dress with matching bow and retro Mickey.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and his Donald hat that was a hit!*



Great pictures! Look like your family had a great time!



tinkabella627 said:


> I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!



I have a Brother 270D (about 5 years old at this point). I got it new from Amazon at around $300 as it was around the time they stopped making them. It only does 4x4 so I do find it limiting from time to time, especially when I do adult sized clothing frequently. Having said that, that machine is a workhorse and I haven't had significant problems with it. The hoop is broken but I taped it together for now. I would like to upgrade, but it will have to wait until our mortgage is paid off.



Disney Yooper said:


> My mother made me an autograph quilt when I was in high school.  It wasn't Disney - it was my friends and family.  They signed it with markers and then she chain stitched over all their signatures.  It was a lot of work on her part but it is highly treasured by me.  I have the actual signatures of teachers, friends, and family - some of who are no longer with us.  I also wouldn't create a quilt with just the markers as they tend to fade over time.



That is a very sweet thing your mom did. I am sure it is a very special quilt for you and your family!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *here's a picture of my sweet dgd Chloe in her Carrie Ingalls halloween dress...i took it to work/school and tried it on her and took a picture and let her show it off to the other teachers,while we were  in my dd's class { Chloe's in pre-k 1,Brendi in pk2 and me down the hall in pk3!] a lil girl said " she looks like a sheep!" we were like 'what?' then our 4 year old brain kicked inand we said " Little Bo Peep!"hehe..kids...[/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent 3 hours cutting out the twins dresses & bonnets! man oh man my shoulders hurt! check out the untied shoe,i had rolled her jeans up under the dress...
> *


*

Cute dress and cute story to go with it!



VBAndrea said:



			Awesome as usual!  I am glad you are doing much better now.  It was very generous to still contribute to the gives while you were recovering.  However, I saw the latest that you posted on the BG board and I'm so happy you are back in full swing b/c your work is outstanding.

QUESTION??????
I had to buy costume satin for the kids Halloween costumes this year and I'm terrified of it.  First, I forgot to look at washing instructions -- am I safe just washing on a hand washing cycle and light tumble dry?  I'd love to not wash it, but dd has very sensitive skin and I hate all the crap in dyes and get grossed out not prewashing things.

Second, will serging after sewing hold it together fine or do I need to do french seams?  I would prefer to sew and serge, but I'm not interested in the fabric coming undone either.

And I would like to inform you all that my Joann's does NOT have the flag ornament fabric.  I was actually looking for something for a BG and that would have worked.  Now hoping Wally world has something that Joann's and Hancock's does not.
		
Click to expand...


Awww, thanks for your kind words Andrea. I truly enjoy sewing and I am glad I can share my hobby in such a meaningful way.

I think the costume stain I worked with in the past was fine through the wash and dry. My sister picked it out for a semi-formal dress and asked me to make the dress for her. It has been a couple of years now so I can't remember if I pinked or serged the edges prior to washing. I know I did one or the other. I just serged the seams. I have no idea if my sister actually wore that dress or not, since we don't live in the same city.

Ack, speaking of which, I still need to make my mom's dress. My parents had been talking about taking a cruise and my mom would like a dress made for a formal night (I think?). I bought this beautiful fabric last year and I had her measurements since January. I just hadn't been motivated to work on it yet. I think it has something to do having to draft a pattern since my mom is between sizes.



1308Miles said:



			Hi everyone!

Just back from 6 amazing days at WDW and I'm hopelessly behind. We surprised my kids at 3:30 in the morning and they were SO excited. The weather was amazing save for the last day when it poured  on & off (and had extended periods of sunshine as well.) I even had a chance to meet a Disboutiquer in line for IASW! WeLuvDizne recognized the outfit my DD was wearing and introduced herself...it was so sweet. She and her family were lovely and it was a pleasure meeting her. 

WTMTQ but I am loving all the new outfits posted. Just wanted to show you a few of the customs in action....we got so many compliments from CMs, characters, and guests! The kids loved the attention! 

Picture overload ahead...





Click to expand...


Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! It looks like everyone had a great time! I really like your costumes for MNSSHP!



ncmomof2 said:



			Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!















We had a great time and I booked for next year with the bounceback offer.  My parents are coming next year so the kids are excited!
		
Click to expand...


The outfits look great! I am glad your family had a great time. I guess you will be planning more outfits for next year's trip! I am sure your children will enjoy having grandma and grandpa join them at Disney World too!



VBAndrea said:



			My name is Andrea and I am a fabric hoarder.  I will not buy anymore fabric until I use up enough of my stash to be able to store it properly.

Exceptions:
Anything needed for Halloween costumes.
Anything needed for special events (and I have full say in what is considered a special event)
Good clearances like the cuts I got at Wally's today for $1/yd (never mind I now have 20 extra yards of fabric without a purpose in mind)
Remnant bin fabrics are always allowed
Good sales are not to be passed up
Anything I might need to make items for myself is allowed since I so rarely make something for myself

OK, how about this, I will not buy any more fabrics for BGs -- I will only sign up for items in which I am able to use up my stash.  Ahhh, that sounds much better.
		
Click to expand...


Andrea, where do I sign up for the "Fabric Horder Anonymous(e)" club? Will you ship a membership card across the border?

I have been trying to use up fabric in my stash for BG's, but it is hard sometimes. Urgh, I should not look at the Fabricland flyer! They have Disney prints at 60% off! Must...resist...going...there!



billwendy said:



			I am so sick!!! I feel like Im burning up, but cant drink or eat anything or else I throw it up!!!! My stomach is in a million knots!!!!! I have to get better quick!! I have to do a lecture on Autism and sensory needs on Friday afternoon - say a prayer for me if you could!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Praying for a quick recovery!


DH and I had a busy day today. We came home from work, had supper, and made 7 apple pies! My hands are now so soft (from the shortening) and they smell wonderful (from the cinnamon). DH was a super helper by coring and slicing the apples. These pies are destined for the freezer since we only get nice apples a few weeks a year. We are having guests on Saturday so at least I will get to have a piece of pie then!*


----------



## *love*2*shop

you Guys are SO LUCKY that you could get you MEN/ Hubbies to wear Custom/matching  shirts..OMG my hubby would


----------



## jessica52877

lynnanddbyz said:


> Andrea It is okay. I am a fabric hoarder too.  We can get through this together.  We only get to buy what we "NEED".  Special occasions, halloween, christmas, easter, valentines (okay any holiday), fabric for the kids, fabric for me, fabric for quilts, fabric that screams "BUY ME" while I am in the store or any other fabric that I may need now or anytime in the future is okay to buy.  We are only not allowed to buy fabric for.......... I can not think of a single reason not to buy fabric I am sorry. Where is it we need to show up for these meetings.  Oh I know when I am not suppose to buy fabric.  It is when I trade for fabric, that's it.



I just told Wendy tonight that I had to decide if I could unhoard a fabric. I have it a long time, bought it with nothing particular in mind, was thinking of using it before she mentioned something that would match it perfectly yet still not sure I can bring myself to use it! 



harleykarolynmom said:


> hello ladies I am am working on making and selling hair bows with 100% going to make a wish I am wondering in any of you would be willing to send my your fabric scraps I am using 3 in and 2 in semi circles and only need 3 half circles for the bows.  I cut out 3 semi circles out of 2 different fabrics to equal 6 petals in the 2 different sizes so pretty small scraps are awesome.  I will try to post a pic of a sample of the bow.  Some one can tell me if they might work for big gives too.
> Marsha



Can you PM so I can find you when I gather up scraps! I just tossed some tonight because I get tired of keeping little pieces. I am sure they would work for you.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Im home sick with the stomach bug today - ick - I hope it passes quickly!!
> 
> Love all the vacation pics - those kids are so CUTE!!!
> 
> I was just going over Owen's Big Give sign up sheet, and was wondering if anyone would like to do family wish shirts for the 4 of them, or bottoms for the kids (Owen, Kamryn) for their Crystal Palace outfits? Also, any jewelry makers out there anymore????? Thanks for thinking about it!!



Hope you feel better!


----------



## harleykarolynmom

Can you PM so I can find you when I gather up scraps! I just tossed some tonight because I get tired of keeping little pieces. I am sure they would work for you.




yes please do the more different fabrics I have the more awesome bows I can make


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry- on the iPhone so no multiquote- love love love all the amazing park outfits and adorable families !  Everyone lOoks awesome!

The Carrie dress is even cuter on 

Please pm me the addy of the bowmaker and I will send scraPs as well


----------



## babynala

Sorry, I am so far behind.  I have skimmed thru and looked at all the great pictures from the parks, etc.  I have been busy sewing for our trip to which my DH has commented "you're not making shirts for everyday in the parks are you?"  Of course not, I was planning to but ran out of time.    I have almost everything done that I need to do except make some shorts for my son and a bag for me.  Hopefully I can get it all done before Saturday but my son is turning 7 tomorrow so I need to bake a cake, buy gifts, wrap and make a special dinner.  Still need to finish up the autograph books, clean the car, cut the grass and PACK!  I'll be sure to catch up when I get back.


----------



## mommy2mrb

babynala said:


> Sorry, I am so far behind.  I have skimmed thru and looked at all the great pictures from the parks, etc.  I have been busy sewing for our trip to which my DH has commented "you're not making shirts for everyday in the parks are you?"  Of course not, I was planning to but ran out of time.    I have almost everything done that I need to do except make some shorts for my son and a bag for me.  Hopefully I can get it all done before Saturday but my son is turning 7 tomorrow so I need to bake a cake, buy gifts, wrap and make a special dinner.  Still need to finish up the autograph books, clean the car, cut the grass and PACK!  I'll be sure to catch up when I get back.



Wow Liz, hope you get it all done!  
Happy Birthday to your son!

we leave tomorrow  hope we can meet up with you and Jessica along the way! have a safe trip down and see you in the world!!!!

Lisa


----------



## miprender

tinkabella627 said:


> I am not sure if this will be seen since this is such a busy thread but I am hoping someone can help me. I just did my first applique last night with my regular machine and after that I am now interested in embroidery machines. Can someone give me a suggestion for one (or some) that are beginning friendly and not going to put me in the poor house. Also, if you could share where you all get your files from to embroider onto the clothing (all the disney related things)? Thanks!



I also love my PE770 and purchased mine on walmart.com and they shipped it direct to my house for 97¢ <----------- where's Cheryl wouldn't she be so proud



mphalens said:


> My computer is BACK FROM THE SPA!!!!
> 
> Of course, now that I can multi-quote again, I got so used to NOT quoting that I forgot this time
> 
> I sat down and "mapped out" my sewing for Disney.  I just wanted to pop on here and then I'm off to pull out the actual fabrics and iron everything so that I can cut tomorrow after work.
> 
> I also have to cut out and sew Finn's Halloween costume. . .
> 
> But just wanted to pop over and say Hi



YEAH glad your computer is back!!!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> .[/


*

That came out adorable.



1308Miles said:



			Hi everyone!

Just back from 6 amazing days at WDW and I'm hopelessly behind. We surprised my kids at 3:30 in the morning and they were SO excited. The weather was amazing save for the last day when it poured  on & off (and had extended periods of sunshine as well.) I even had a chance to meet a Disboutiquer in line for IASW! WeLuvDizne recognized the outfit my DD was wearing and introduced herself...it was so sweet. She and her family were lovely and it was a pleasure meeting her. 
Picture overload ahead...









Click to expand...


Love all the photos. What great family photos and I love that minnie dress you made.  How great that you met some of the disbou people.



ncmomof2 said:



			Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!

Lots of pictures are coming so I will probably do two posts.

Day One:  MK and Chef Mickey




Thanks for looking!
		
Click to expand...


Love these photos too. Your family is just adorable. I never realized you also had two boys too! And YEAH for you meeting some disbou people!



VBAndrea said:



			My name is Andrea and I am a fabric hoarder.  I will not buy anymore fabric until I use up enough of my stash to be able to store it properly.

Exceptions:
Anything needed for Halloween costumes.
Anything needed for special events (and I have full say in what is considered a special event)
Good clearances like the cuts I got at Wally's today for $1/yd (never mind I now have 20 extra yards of fabric without a purpose in mind)
Remnant bin fabrics are always allowed
Good sales are not to be passed up
Anything I might need to make items for myself is allowed since I so rarely make something for myself

OK, how about this, I will not buy any more fabrics for BGs -- I will only sign up for items in which I am able to use up my stash.  Ahhh, that sounds much better.
		
Click to expand...


 Can I join too? I seriously have a problem but it is with any Disney fabric. I can't stop buying anything Mickey 



babynala said:



			Sorry, I am so far behind.  I have skimmed thru and looked at all the great pictures from the parks, etc.  I have been busy sewing for our trip to which my DH has commented "you're not making shirts for everyday in the parks are you?"  Of course not, I was planning to but ran out of time.    I have almost everything done that I need to do except make some shorts for my son and a bag for me.  Hopefully I can get it all done before Saturday but my son is turning 7 tomorrow so I need to bake a cake, buy gifts, wrap and make a special dinner.  Still need to finish up the autograph books, clean the car, cut the grass and PACK!  I'll be sure to catch up when I get back.
		
Click to expand...


 Hoping you can get everything done without too much stressing.*


----------



## VBAndrea

harleykarolynmom said:


> here are samples of the bows


Those are so pretty!  They look very time consuming -- I assume they involve hand sewing which I am not a fan of!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Andrea It is okay. I am a fabric hoarder too.  We can get through this together.  We only get to buy what we "NEED".  Special occasions, halloween, christmas, easter, valentines (okay any holiday), fabric for the kids, fabric for me, fabric for quilts, fabric that screams "BUY ME" while I am in the store or any other fabric that I may need now or anytime in the future is okay to buy.  We are only not allowed to buy fabric for.......... I can not think of a single reason not to buy fabric I am sorry. Where is it we need to show up for these meetings.  Oh I know when I am not suppose to buy fabric.  It is when I trade for fabric, that's it.


Forget the meetings -- let's just stick to you plan of only buying what we "NEED" ~ that will keep us out of trouble   I had to redo some things in my sewing space to make room for my latest acquisitions, but I did it!!!!  But there seriously is no more space to be had.



billwendy said:


> I am so sick!!! I feel like Im burning up, but cant drink or eat anything or else I throw it up!!!! My stomach is in a million knots!!!!! I have to get better quick!! I have to do a lecture on Autism and sensory needs on Friday afternoon - say a prayer for me if you could!!!!


 I hope you get better asap!



PurpleEars said:


> I think the costume stain I worked with in the past was fine through the wash and dry. My sister picked it out for a semi-formal dress and asked me to make the dress for her. It has been a couple of years now so I can't remember if I pinked or serged the edges prior to washing. I know I did one or the other. I just serged the seams. I have no idea if my sister actually wore that dress or not, since we don't live in the same city.
> 
> Ack, speaking of which, I still need to make my mom's dress. My parents had been talking about taking a cruise and my mom would like a dress made for a formal night (I think?). I bought this beautiful fabric last year and I had her measurements since January. I just hadn't been motivated to work on it yet. I think it has something to do having to draft a pattern since my mom is between sizes.
> 
> Andrea, where do I sign up for the "Fabric Horder Anonymous(e)" club? Will you ship a membership card across the border?
> 
> I have been trying to use up fabric in my stash for BG's, but it is hard sometimes. Urgh, I should not look at the Fabricland flyer! They have Disney prints at 60% off! Must...resist...going...there!


I decided to prewash b/c I really can't stand the thought of all the chemicals and crap that are in the fabric that need to be washed out.  I will definitely serge the edges prior to washing -- though I have 4.5 yds of two fabrics so that's a lot of serging!

A formal night dress would scare me!  You do amazing work though so when you do make please post pics so I can drool over it.

I will get your FHA card in the mail right away.  It clearly states on the card than any Disney fabric on sale/clearance is allowed.  Likewise, if it's more than 50% off you should buy at least twice as much as you normally would.



babynala said:


> Sorry, I am so far behind.  I have skimmed thru and looked at all the great pictures from the parks, etc.  I have been busy sewing for our trip to which my DH has commented "you're not making shirts for everyday in the parks are you?"  Of course not, I was planning to but ran out of time.    I have almost everything done that I need to do except make some shorts for my son and a bag for me.  Hopefully I can get it all done before Saturday but my son is turning 7 tomorrow so I need to bake a cake, buy gifts, wrap and make a special dinner.  Still need to finish up the autograph books, clean the car, cut the grass and PACK!  I'll be sure to catch up when I get back.


Happy Birthday to your ds!  Nothing like waiting until last minute to get gifts!  But I am glad your sewing took priority 



miprender said:


> I also love my PE770 and purchased mine on walmart.com and they shipped it direct to my house for 97¢ <----------- where's Cheryl wouldn't she be so proud
> 
> Can I join too? I seriously have a problem but it is with any Disney fabric. I can't stop buying anything Mickey


You are right -- where is Cheryl?  I thought she was going to visit us weekly.  Do you think she went off the deep end working on the film props?  Oh wait -- she's already off the deep end.

Disney fabric is allowed providing it's on sale, at Walmart prices, or if you have a "NEED" for it.  Otherwise no Dis fabric.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

My first attempt at a multiquote.  Hope this works!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> precious babygirl! and love the outfits too! and welcome to your new addiction!!!!





VBAndrea said:


> Both are adorable -- your SW is precious!





effervescent said:


> Cute dresses!  I love the stripwork dress pattern too, it's so easy and so versatile.  Your LO is adorable too.





DMGeurts said:


> So precious!  Your dd is adorable too!





cogero said:


> Precious. Your little snow white is adorable.





miprender said:


> Those are great and your DD is so cute!


Thanks so much to all of you and to everyone else I didn't quote.  It is getting close to nap time and I got in a rush!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Sewing is my therapy....work has been so frustrating so it nice to "work" on something where I can see the fruits of my labor.  I don't have a lot of time so it feels good to actually finish something.  I made this Keyka Lou messenger bag for a coworker/friend.  She's going to WDW Saturday.



I love love love this bag!  It is fabulous!  

Everything else has looked wonderful too.  Looking at this stuff is so inspiring.  I just remembered that we have a Crystal Palace reservation that I haven't made dd a dress for.  Any one have any suggestions for a dress/outfit for that day?


----------



## Corrine 1973

Hey everyone,

I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.

I can sew.  Made my own costume for the Bristol Ren Faire.  But I have actually not made anything in awhile, though I just bought some patterns at Hobby Lobby when they were on sale for .99.  I do hope to make my DD a couple of dresses for our planned trip to WDW in 2013 but since that is a ways a way I haven't gone past the planning stages.  I have also just started designing some jewelry.


----------



## SallyfromDE

harleykarolynmom said:


> here are samples of the bows



These are really nice. I don't have the patience for little work.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Question: *Can anyone recommend a pattern that would work with a printed corduroy? I think she is about a size 7 now.*


----------



## cogero

Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.
> 
> I can sew.  Made my own costume for the Bristol Ren Faire.  But I have actually not made anything in awhile, though I just bought some patterns at Hobby Lobby when they were on sale for .99.  I do hope to make my DD a couple of dresses for our planned trip to WDW in 2013 but since that is a ways a way I haven't gone past the planning stages.  I have also just started designing some jewelry.



Welcome!!!!!!

Okay I finally sewed something and am trying to pick out an applique from Stitch on Time to go with the skirt for a 5 year old. It is the Arkansas Razorbacks. I found a kind of cute one that doesn't have the scary pig in it.


----------



## dianemom2

Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.
> 
> I can sew.  Made my own costume for the Bristol Ren Faire.  But I have actually not made anything in awhile, though I just bought some patterns at Hobby Lobby when they were on sale for .99.  I do hope to make my DD a couple of dresses for our planned trip to WDW in 2013 but since that is a ways a way I haven't gone past the planning stages.  I have also just started designing some jewelry.


Welcome back!



SallyfromDE said:


> Question: *Can anyone recommend a pattern that would work with a printed corduroy? I think she is about a size 7 now.*


I guess it depends on what you want to make.  Also is the corduroy a light weight material or is it heavier?  If it is a light weight corduroy, a jumper would be nice.  If it is heavy, maybe a skirt or a pair of pants.  The Simply Sweet would be a cute winter jumper with a top underneath it.


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> Question: *Can anyone recommend a pattern that would work with a printed corduroy? I think she is about a size 7 now.*



I have seen the Insa done in cord and it looks fabulous.  I also would like to someday try a pair of Djorte (?sp) trousers in cord.  Tricia has probably done both in corduroy at one time or another so hopefully she'll chime in.  I have two corduroys waiting for me (when I get done with the BG, Halloween costumes, Halloween shirts and skirt, baby gifts I need to make, etc).


----------



## dianemom2

So I finally got one of the Rosetta bags that I cut out in August sewn today.  I have been so busy that today was really the first day that I've had to sew on my own personal projects.  I still have 3 more to make but at least I have one finished!













This bag matches the Patricia tunic I made DD over the summer.





I wanted to surprise the girls with the bags as a Chanukah gift.  Of course they walked in while I was finishing the bag so I told them it was for me.  I made the tunics and cut out the bags because my in-laws had been talking about taking us on a cruise over winter break.  There hasn't been any talk of that in a few months so I guess we will use them at the pool next summer.  Hopefully the tunics will still fit my girls by then!

I had been very intimidated by this pattern for some reason.  I've never made a purse or a bag before.  I've never put in magnetic closures or used that quilted fusible.  I don't know why I thought it was going to be hard to make this.  It really wasn't hard at all.  It took a bit longer than I thought it would but I will get faster on the next one.


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> I have seen the Insa done in cord and it looks fabulous.  I also would like to someday try a pair of Djorte (?sp) trousers in cord.  Tricia has probably done both in corduroy at one time or another so hopefully she'll chime in.  I have two corduroys waiting for me (when I get done with the BG, Halloween costumes, Halloween shirts and skirt, baby gifts I need to make, etc).



She won't wear pants and is totally into dresses. I was thinking of using the Disney cord, maybe Rapunzel.


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> Sorry, I am so far behind.  I have skimmed thru and looked at all the great pictures from the parks, etc.  I have been busy sewing for our trip to which my DH has commented "you're not making shirts for everyday in the parks are you?"  Of course not, I was planning to but ran out of time.    I have almost everything done that I need to do except make some shorts for my son and a bag for me.  Hopefully I can get it all done before Saturday but my son is turning 7 tomorrow so I need to bake a cake, buy gifts, wrap and make a special dinner.  Still need to finish up the autograph books, clean the car, cut the grass and PACK!  I'll be sure to catch up when I get back.



Happy birthday to your son! I hope your family will have a great time at Disney World!



mommy2mrb said:


> Wow Liz, hope you get it all done!
> Happy Birthday to your son!
> 
> we leave tomorrow  hope we can meet up with you and Jessica along the way! have a safe trip down and see you in the world!!!!
> 
> Lisa



I hope you and Megan will have a wonderful trip!



VBAndrea said:


> I decided to prewash b/c I really can't stand the thought of all the chemicals and crap that are in the fabric that need to be washed out.  I will definitely serge the edges prior to washing -- though I have 4.5 yds of two fabrics so that's a lot of serging!
> 
> A formal night dress would scare me!  You do amazing work though so when you do make please post pics so I can drool over it.
> 
> I will get your FHA card in the mail right away.  It clearly states on the card than any Disney fabric on sale/clearance is allowed.  Likewise, if it's more than 50% off you should buy at least twice as much as you normally would.
> 
> Disney fabric is allowed providing it's on sale, at Walmart prices, or if you have a "NEED" for it.  Otherwise no Dis fabric.



I just serge the raw edges but not the selvages before I pre-wash, so it doesn't matter how long the material is. I think the longest piece I ever put in the wash was about 12 metres.

Well, we'll see how this dress goes. I have no problems whipping out stuff for BG's and yet I am terrified of making this dress for my mom! It's not like my mom hadn't worn clothes made by me before - she wore one of the dresses I made her to one of my cousin's wedding. I just don't know why I am procrastinating so much...actually, I do, maybe it has something to do with my upcoming *ahem* work trip to DL. I want to make a couple of blouses so I can wear those both during the day and at the parks.

Oh excellent news about the FHA card! I am still awaiting my Rosetta Bag club card too.  Well we will have to see how much money I have left after a shopping spree on Marathon's web site. I need to get embroidery thread and stabilizer before I can do something fancy for future BG's. Maybe I can talk my family into buying me Disney fabric for Christmas...fabric received as "gifts" don't count, right?



Maggie at the Fort said:


> Everything else has looked wonderful too.  Looking at this stuff is so inspiring.  I just remembered that we have a Crystal Palace reservation that I haven't made dd a dress for.  Any one have any suggestions for a dress/outfit for that day?



A simple dress (like a Simply Sweet or an A-line) with Pooh fabric would be easy and nice for the occassion.



Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.
> 
> I can sew.  Made my own costume for the Bristol Ren Faire.  But I have actually not made anything in awhile, though I just bought some patterns at Hobby Lobby when they were on sale for .99.  I do hope to make my DD a couple of dresses for our planned trip to WDW in 2013 but since that is a ways a way I haven't gone past the planning stages.  I have also just started designing some jewelry.



Welcome! Looking forward to seeing your creations!



SallyfromDE said:


> Question: *Can anyone recommend a pattern that would work with a printed corduroy? I think she is about a size 7 now.*



Hmmm, how about a a solid Stripwork Jumper? Maybe a Perfecetly Preppy Skort?



dianemom2 said:


> So I finally got one of the Rosetta bags that I cut out in August sewn today.  I have been so busy that today was really the first day that I've had to sew on my own personal projects.  I still have 3 more to make but at least I have one finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag matches the Patricia tunic I made DD over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to surprise the girls with the bags as a Chanukah gift.  Of course they walked in while I was finishing the bag so I told them it was for me.  I made the tunics and cut out the bags because my in-laws had been talking about taking us on a cruise over winter break.  There hasn't been any talk of that in a few months so I guess we will use them at the pool next summer.  Hopefully the tunics will still fit my girls by then!
> 
> I had been very intimidated by this pattern for some reason.  I've never made a purse or a bag before.  I've never put in magnetic closures or used that quilted fusible.  I don't know why I thought it was going to be hard to make this.  It really wasn't hard at all.  It took a bit longer than I thought it would but I will get faster on the next one.



Beautiful work! I have been debating making another Rosetta for work. I actually have Rosetta #1 at work now as my storage bag in my work "locker" since it didn't quite turn out the way I wanted. Rosetta #2 is my park bag. I would like to make matching set of big and small Rosettas so I can use the big one to carry my files and the small one as my lunch bag. I can then add in matching placemats and napkins! I can have a fancy little picnic at my desk . However, there are so many other projects that I want to do so this is probably a 2012 or later idea!


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> I have seen the Insa done in cord and it looks fabulous.  I also would like to someday try a pair of Djorte (?sp) trousers in cord.  Tricia has probably done both in corduroy at one time or another so hopefully she'll chime in.  I have two corduroys waiting for me (when I get done with the BG, Halloween costumes, Halloween shirts and skirt, baby gifts I need to make, etc).



Why yes, I have done both in cord.  For the Insa, it was only the overskirt, the underskirt is in cotton.  For the Dortje, the black was from a pair of my cords that didn't fit properly.









IMG_5812 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> So I finally got one of the Rosetta bags that I cut out in August sewn today.  I have been so busy that today was really the first day that I've had to sew on my own personal projects.  I still have 3 more to make but at least I have one finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag matches the Patricia tunic I made DD over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love them all and I will tell you every pattern I do makes me hugely nervous and hyperventilate. Probably why I collect patterns more than use them


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> I agree with Teresa.  I recommend something that has a 5x7 hoop and the Brother PE 770 is just that at a decent price.  When I bought mine Overstock only had refurbished ones so be careful of that -- I do not recommend getting something refurbished.  My dh bought mine from Amazon and I know it was less that $650.  I absolutely LOVE my machine and am so sorry I didn't get it sooner.  I was terrified of it at first, and it turns out to be a breeze to use.  I asked a lot of questions here when I first got mine and everyone helped me immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks adorable on!
> 
> 
> QUESTION??????
> I had to buy costume satin for the kids Halloween costumes this year and I'm terrified of it.  First, I forgot to look at washing instructions -- am I safe just washing on a hand washing cycle and light tumble dry?  I'd love to not wash it, but dd has very sensitive skin and I hate all the crap in dyes and get grossed out not prewashing things.
> 
> Second, will serging after sewing hold it together fine or do I need to do french seams?  I would prefer to sew and serge, but I'm not interested in the fabric coming undone either.
> 
> And I would like to inform you all that my Joann's does NOT have the flag ornament fabric.  I was actually looking for something for a BG and that would have worked.  Now hoping Wally world has something that Joann's and Hancock's does not.



The Overstock ones didn't say refurbished this time. 

Sewing with satin really isn't that hard, you just need to use a few more pins. I sew with a lot of satin and I always just serge the seams. 

I like the poly satin they sell at Hobby Lobby better than any other I've found. It's reasonabley priced and doesn't fray as much as many others, it also washes nicely and is a great weight. They sell it online too. I know you already have your fabric, I just wanted to throw that out there! 



1308Miles said:


> Hi everyone!



What fun!!! I love your pictures!!! The outfit you made yourself is great!



ncmomof2 said:


> The girls got to dance with Cinderella and Prince Charming at 1900 Park Fare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time and I booked for next year with the bounceback offer.  My parents are coming next year so the kids are excited!



I love your pictures!!! You guys are so cute!!!! Speaking of cute, your Prince Charming looks pretty handsome! 



PurpleEars said:


> I have a Brother 270D (about 5 years old at this point). I got it new from Amazon at around $300 as it was around the time they stopped making them. It only does 4x4 so I do find it limiting from time to time, especially when I do adult sized clothing frequently. Having said that, that machine is a workhorse and I haven't had significant problems with it. The hoop is broken but I taped it together for now. I would like to upgrade, but it will have to wait until our mortgage is paid off.



Mine is too!



Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.
> 
> I can sew.  Made my own costume for the Bristol Ren Faire.  But I have actually not made anything in awhile, though I just bought some patterns at Hobby Lobby when they were on sale for .99.  I do hope to make my DD a couple of dresses for our planned trip to WDW in 2013 but since that is a ways a way I haven't gone past the planning stages.  I have also just started designing some jewelry.




Hi!!! I can't wait to see what you make! 


dianemom2 said:


> So I finally got one of the Rosetta bags that I cut out in August sewn today.  I have been so busy that today was really the first day that I've had to sew on my own personal projects.  I still have 3 more to make but at least I have one finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to surprise the girls with the bags as a Chanukah gift.  Of course they walked in while I was finishing the bag so I told them it was for me.  I made the tunics and cut out the bags because my in-laws had been talking about taking us on a cruise over winter break.  There hasn't been any talk of that in a few months so I guess we will use them at the pool next summer.  Hopefully the tunics will still fit my girls by then!
> 
> I had been very intimidated by this pattern for some reason.  I've never made a purse or a bag before.  I've never put in magnetic closures or used that quilted fusible.  I don't know why I thought it was going to be hard to make this.  It really wasn't hard at all.  It took a bit longer than I thought it would but I will get faster on the next one.



I love it!!! I need to make one someday!


tricia said:


> Why yes, I have done both in cord.  For the Insa, it was only the overskirt, the underskirt is in cotton.  For the Dortje, the black was from a pair of my cords that didn't fit properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5812 by tricialee22, on Flickr



I love both of these!!!


----------



## teresajoy

I actually sewed something for my own child today!!! Miracle of miracles!!!! Lydia had gotten out of her bath and couldn't find any pajamas. So, what's a Disboutiquer to do? I made her a pair!

It's Cabbage Patch kids fabric that I've had for awhile now. 






She wanted to pose with her Duffy Bear.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> So I finally got one of the Rosetta bags that I cut out in August sewn today.  I have been so busy that today was really the first day that I've had to sew on my own personal projects.  I still have 3 more to make but at least I have one finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag matches the Patricia tunic I made DD over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to surprise the girls with the bags as a Chanukah gift.  Of course they walked in while I was finishing the bag so I told them it was for me.  I made the tunics and cut out the bags because my in-laws had been talking about taking us on a cruise over winter break.  There hasn't been any talk of that in a few months so I guess we will use them at the pool next summer.  Hopefully the tunics will still fit my girls by then!
> 
> I had been very intimidated by this pattern for some reason.  I've never made a purse or a bag before.  I've never put in magnetic closures or used that quilted fusible.  I don't know why I thought it was going to be hard to make this.  It really wasn't hard at all.  It took a bit longer than I thought it would but I will get faster on the next one.


I love the colors in the bag -- the limey green makes it pop!  Of course, when you posted all your tunics this past summer I think I mentioned the pink and green was my favorite!  Great fabrics!



tricia said:


> Why yes, I have done both in cord.  For the Insa, it was only the overskirt, the underskirt is in cotton.  For the Dortje, the black was from a pair of my cords that didn't fit properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5812 by tricialee22, on Flickr


I didn't recall you combining the cord with a cotton underskirt but I'm so glad to see you did.  I have a pretty print cord I bought for dd and will just do a cotton underskirt now rather than worry about getting more cord.  I may actually even have some clearance fabrics that I just bought that would work with the cord.  That's a Nov project though -- my October is fully booked.



teresajoy said:


> The Overstock ones didn't say refurbished this time.
> 
> Sewing with satin really isn't that hard, you just need to use a few more pins. I sew with a lot of satin and I always just serge the seams.
> 
> I like the poly satin they sell at Hobby Lobby better than any other I've found. It's reasonabley priced and doesn't fray as much as many others, it also washes nicely and is a great weight. They sell it online too. I know you already have your fabric, I just wanted to throw that out there!


Unfortunately when I was machine shopping Overstock only had two refurbished ones -- and chances are one was the one you sent back!  I think my dh only paid about $15 more on Amazon.  I can't remember as it was a gift, though I pay the bills and saw it on our Discover.

I always forget about Hobby Lobby.  We don't have any here but I forgot they sell some things on line.  I got my costume for $1.40 a yard -- it was on sale for $1.99 and then I had a 20% off coupon that included sales.  I procrastinating sewing on it though.  I'm doing a BG first and then a birthday present.  Speaking of which I need to see if Heather has any Littlest Pet Shop designs (I think she has some ZhuZhu but not LPS??).  But I do need to start on these costumes.  I drive for a full day field trip on Friday and work a couple of days in the next two weeks which cuts into my sewing time.



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something for my own child today!!! Miracle of miracles!!!! Lydia had gotten out of her bath and couldn't find any pajamas. So, what's a Disboutiquer to do? I made her a pair!
> 
> It's Cabbage Patch kids fabric that I've had for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to pose with her Duffy Bear.


Adorable!  She looks so sweet in that photo!  And I love the fabric -- I have never seen CPK fabric anywhere.


----------



## DMGeurts

I had a HUGE multiquote done yesterday... and then one of my lovely family members closed the thread last night and I lost it all!  

Sooo...  I will try to remember everything - please forgive me if I forget.

First, I loved all of the pictures from the trips - I just love looking at trip pictures anyways, and seeing all the customs just makes me  .

Disneyjazz (really bad with first names)...  I loved your little Carrie Ingalls outfit - it turned out so precous.  I am so sorry about all the troubles you are having seeing your dgc, I hope their mom lets you see them soon.  

Diane...  I love your newest Rosetta - super cute!

Tricia...  I love the Insa you made with cords...  turned out waaaay cuter than the dolly sized version I just did.

Corrine 1973...  Welcome back - I can't wait to see what you make.  

Purple ears...  I like to hear that your embroidery machine has lasted for so long - I still want the 770... someday.  



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something for my own child today!!! Miracle of miracles!!!! Lydia had gotten out of her bath and couldn't find any pajamas. So, what's a Disboutiquer to do? I made her a pair!
> 
> It's Cabbage Patch kids fabric that I've had for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to pose with her Duffy Bear.



Those turned out really cute!

I am still crazy busy sewing for our trip.  I only have 90 days to finish 33 outfits, I feel like I am falling waaay behind.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful work! I have been debating making another Rosetta for work. I actually have Rosetta #1 at work now as my storage bag in my work "locker" since it didn't quite turn out the way I wanted. Rosetta #2 is my park bag. I would like to make matching set of big and small Rosettas so I can use the big one to carry my files and the small one as my lunch bag. I can then add in matching placemats and napkins! I can have a fancy little picnic at my desk . However, there are so many other projects that I want to do so this is probably a 2012 or later idea!


I love the idea of the matching large and small Rosetta bags for your files and your lunch.  I used to work with a lady who brought her lunch along with a placemat, cloth napkin and real silverware every day.  It made her lunch look so much more appetizing!



cogero said:


> Love them all and I will tell you every pattern I do makes me hugely nervous and hyperventilate. Probably why I collect patterns more than use them



I have a ton of patterns that I haven't used too.  Whenever they are on sale for 99 cents at Joanns, I almost always end up buying a couple of them.  I have a drawer full of patterns in my sewing room but I find that I used the same ones over and over again.  I like the YCMT patterns because I can print them out over and over.  I know the ones I have so well now that I don't even look at the directions anymore.

Andrea- I forgot to get your quote but I love pink and green together!


----------



## DMGeurts

Question...

Has anyone ever made a stripwork skirt from a jelly roll?  I ordered some of the pirate fabric in a jelly roll to make the girls and I stripwork skirts for our trip in March.  So, I am wondering, do you wash and dry the strips before you make your skirts?  I would think they'd fall right apart and there would be nothing left.    Or should I make them a bit big and wash the skirt after I make it???  

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> I love the idea of the matching large and small Rosetta bags for your files and your lunch.  I used to work with a lady who brought her lunch along with a placemat, cloth napkin and real silverware every day.  It made her lunch look so much more appetizing!



Hmmm...I don't remember working with you!  LOL!

My stepmother grew up in a different era and a different 'type' of household.  You NEVER ate ANYTHING without cloth napkins, placemat, silverware....not even toast!  If you had cereal for breakfast, you had to have the cereal poured from the box into a serving bowl, the milk pour into a pitcher, the table completely set...then you spooned your cereal from the serving bowl into your bowl, then poured the milk...then had a ton of dishes to do before you could leave!  

Some of that stuck with me...I loved to take my cloth napkins and placemat to work with me...even had my own silverware in my office.  Every Friday I took them all home and brought them back on Monday!  It really made those frozen diet meals taste so much better!

Nini


----------



## tricia

Andrea - I think the Insa would be too heavy with 2 layers of cord anyway.  Please post once you get it done (in November of course, no rush)



Dorine, I'm sure your mini Insa is gorgeous,  all your AG clothes are.

I have used charm squares not cut for a twirl skirt.  What kind of skirt are you making?  Unless it is zippered, I wouldn't worry too much about shrinking.  Just make sure you wash in cold and maybe dry for a few minutes, then hang.



DMGeurts said:


> Question...
> 
> Has anyone ever made a stripwork skirt from a jelly roll?  I ordered some of the pirate fabric in a jelly roll to make the girls and I stripwork skirts for our trip in March.  So, I am wondering, do you wash and dry the strips before you make your skirts?  I would think they'd fall right apart and there would be nothing left.    Or should I make them a bit big and wash the skirt after I make it???
> 
> D~


----------



## cogero

DMGeurts said:


> Question...
> 
> Has anyone ever made a stripwork skirt from a jelly roll?  I ordered some of the pirate fabric in a jelly roll to make the girls and I stripwork skirts for our trip in March.  So, I am wondering, do you wash and dry the strips before you make your skirts?  I would think they'd fall right apart and there would be nothing left.    Or should I make them a bit big and wash the skirt after I make it???
> 
> D~



D I know the answer since I was the one originally asking. The general concensous is no don't wash. I think either Diane or Sally made one in this part a few pages back.


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> I love your pictures!!! You guys are so cute!!!! Speaking of cute, your Prince Charming looks pretty handsome!
> 
> !!!



Funny you should say that, he was by far the most handsome Prine Charming I have seen.  He was sweet with girls too.  In the past the PC seemed rushed.


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Question...
> 
> Has anyone ever made a stripwork skirt from a jelly roll?  I ordered some of the pirate fabric in a jelly roll to make the girls and I stripwork skirts for our trip in March.  So, I am wondering, do you wash and dry the strips before you make your skirts?  I would think they'd fall right apart and there would be nothing left.    Or should I make them a bit big and wash the skirt after I make it???
> 
> D~


I made 3 jellyroll skirts a couple of weeks ago.  I didn't pre-wash the fabric.  I was afraid that it would fall apart.  If you are making the skirts with an elastic waist, I think that they would be fine.  If you are making a more fitted skirt, it might be an issue.  From what I understand, some jellyrolls come with pinked edges but mine did not.



NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...I don't remember working with you!  LOL!
> 
> My stepmother grew up in a different era and a different 'type' of household.  You NEVER ate ANYTHING without cloth napkins, placemat, silverware....not even toast!  If you had cereal for breakfast, you had to have the cereal poured from the box into a serving bowl, the milk pour into a pitcher, the table completely set...then you spooned your cereal from the serving bowl into your bowl, then poured the milk...then had a ton of dishes to do before you could leave!
> 
> Some of that stuck with me...I loved to take my cloth napkins and placemat to work with me...even had my own silverware in my office.  Every Friday I took them all home and brought them back on Monday!  It really made those frozen diet meals taste so much better!
> 
> Nini



I am sure that your stepmother set a lovely table but I wouldn't  have appreciated all those extra dishes to wash!  Washing dishes is one thing that I don't really care to do.

I do love the idea of the nice napkin, placemat and real silverware for office lunches.  That is so much nicer than eating from a cardboard box with a plastic fork!

Now I have a Question????
Didn't somebody do a tutorial on how to add a zipper to the Rosetta bag?  I made my first one yesterday and I really like it.  It is for my DD12.  When I make one for me, I would rather have a zipper.  Also has anybody use webbing for the straps instead of sewing cloth straps?  I have some nice webbing in pretty colors that I might use but I'd like to know if there is anything special that I need to do with it when I sew in the straps.


----------



## Granna4679

OMG...only 32 pages behind.  Just popping in to say hello.  I haven't been around much...with the birth of our new grandson (who is now 4 wks old today), lots of orders, a quick trip to Mississippi last weekend, and tons of other stuff going on, I haven't been on this board in a month.  I am back now.  Probably won't be able to comment on everything but I at least want to go back and see all the fabulous things you all have made.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I made 3 jellyroll skirts a couple of weeks ago.  I didn't pre-wash the fabric.  I was afraid that it would fall apart.  If you are making the skirts with an elastic waist, I think that they would be fine.  If you are making a more fitted skirt, it might be an issue.  From what I understand, some jellyrolls come with pinked edges but mine did not.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that your stepmother set a lovely table but I wouldn't  have appreciated all those extra dishes to wash!  Washing dishes is one thing that I don't really care to do.
> 
> I do love the idea of the nice napkin, placemat and real silverware for office lunches.  That is so much nicer than eating from a cardboard box with a plastic fork!
> 
> Now I have a Question????
> Didn't somebody do a tutorial on how to add a zipper to the Rosetta bag?  I made my first one yesterday and I really like it.  It is for my DD12.  When I make one for me, I would rather have a zipper.  Also has anybody use webbing for the straps instead of sewing cloth straps?  I have some nice webbing in pretty colors that I might use but I'd like to know if there is anything special that I need to do with it when I sew in the straps.



Thanks for the jellyroll help...  

Believe it or not, that was me who did the zipper tut for the Rosetta.    Here's the links:

Part 1:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40516986&postcount=2196

Part 2:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40517003&postcount=2197

Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40517025&postcount=2198

HOpe that helps.  

I don't think that there is anything special that you have to do with the webbing...  I added metal rings to my Rosetta, so I could do the adjustable hipster strap, and it works perfectly...  I just stuck the tabs for the rings at the ends, and after I'd completely finished the purse portion of the bag, I was able to add the strap - I made mine adjustable, and it's super comfy - If I remember correctly, my strap was cut at 60" to account for the adjusting and fold over at each end.  I don't think I did a tut for the hipster strap though???  LOL

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> I made 3 jellyroll skirts a couple of weeks ago.  I didn't pre-wash the fabric.  I was afraid that it would fall apart.  If you are making the skirts with an elastic waist, I think that they would be fine.  If you are making a more fitted skirt, it might be an issue.  From what I understand, some jellyrolls come with pinked edges but mine did not.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that your stepmother set a lovely table but I wouldn't  have appreciated all those extra dishes to wash!  Washing dishes is one thing that I don't really care to do.
> 
> I do love the idea of the nice napkin, placemat and real silverware for office lunches.  That is so much nicer than eating from a cardboard box with a plastic fork!
> 
> Now I have a Question????
> Didn't somebody do a tutorial on how to add a zipper to the Rosetta bag?  I made my first one yesterday and I really like it.  It is for my DD12.  When I make one for me, I would rather have a zipper.  Also has anybody use webbing for the straps instead of sewing cloth straps?  I have some nice webbing in pretty colors that I might use but I'd like to know if there is anything special that I need to do with it when I sew in the straps.



Miss Dorrine did that!  It 'might' be int he bookmarks.  I had saved it as a document and lost it when the computer crashed.  I actually still have the computer that crashed sitting on my desk...waiting to decide if it is worth getting it fixed...



As for the dishes...guess who's job it was to do the dishes?  At least I had an automatic dishwasher...but all dishes had to be thoroughly WASHED before they went in...

Nini


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> 1.)Unfortunately when I was machine shopping Overstock only had two refurbished ones -- and chances are one was the one you sent back!  I think my dh only paid about $15 more on Amazon.  I can't remember as it was a gift, though I pay the bills and saw it on our Discover.
> 
> 2.)I always forget about Hobby Lobby.  We don't have any here but I forgot they sell some things on line.  I got my costume for $1.40 a yard -- it was on sale for $1.99 and then I had a 20% off coupon that included sales.  I procrastinating sewing on it though.
> 
> 
> 3.)Adorable!  She looks so sweet in that photo!  And I love the fabric -- I have never seen CPK fabric anywhere.



1.)I remember they only had the refurbished ones when you were looking, that's why I checked to see if that's all they still had. Luckily, now they have non-refurbished ones for sale 

2.) The poly satin at Hobby Lobby is $2.99 a yard and I always buy it with a 40% off coupon, so it comes to $1.79. They only let you buy 10 yards with the coupon though. I like to stock up when I can! 

3.)Thanks!!! I think she's pretty adorable myself! I think I got this fabric at Joann's. It's been a few years though! 



NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...I don't remember working with you!  LOL!
> 
> My stepmother grew up in a different era and a different 'type' of household.  You NEVER ate ANYTHING without cloth napkins, placemat, silverware....not even toast!  If you had cereal for breakfast, you had to have the cereal poured from the box into a serving bowl, the milk pour into a pitcher, the table completely set...then you spooned your cereal from the serving bowl into your bowl, then poured the milk...then had a ton of dishes to do before you could leave!
> 
> Some of that stuck with me...I loved to take my cloth napkins and placemat to work with me...even had my own silverware in my office.  Every Friday I took them all home and brought them back on Monday!  It really made those frozen diet meals taste so much better!
> 
> Nini



Wow, that is a LOT of work and extra dishes for a bowl of cereal!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Funny you should say that, he was by far the most handsome Prine Charming I have seen.  He was sweet with girls too.  In the past the PC seemed rushed.



I'd love to see a better picture of him, you know, for comparison purposes only....

Our first Prince Charming was really cute, but not the friendliest, he seemed a little overwhelmed with everything.  
Here he is with the girls, very cute, but he looks nervous






Of course, after THIS wouldn't anyone look a little nervous???





Oh man, that picture still gets me EVERY TIME!!!!! 

Then, we had one that wasn't quite as cute, but was SUPER nice, a real sweetheart! 





As you can see, Arminda really liked him!


Granna4679 said:


> OMG...only 32 pages behind.  Just popping in to say hello.  I haven't been around much...with the birth of our new grandson (who is now 4 wks old today), lots of orders, a quick trip to Mississippi last weekend, and tons of other stuff going on, I haven't been on this board in a month.  I am back now.  Probably won't be able to comment on everything but I at least want to go back and see all the fabulous things you all have made.



Hi Anita!!! Sounds like you've been very busy!


----------



## ncmomof2

teresajoy said:


> I'd love to see a better picture of him, you know, for comparison purposes only....



Here are better pictures


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Need some help!  I am looking for a machine applique with Eeyore that is either Thanksgiving themed or Fall themed.  The fabric we have has leaves.....its going to get worn to the parks on November 30th!!  Heather do you have anything like that?  By the way, we are using your lab puppy for a tee for my daughter and her new puppy!


----------



## GlassSlippers

Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.
> 
> I can sew.  Made my own costume for the Bristol Ren Faire.  But I have actually not made anything in awhile, though I just bought some patterns at Hobby Lobby when they were on sale for .99.  I do hope to make my DD a couple of dresses for our planned trip to WDW in 2013 but since that is a ways a way I haven't gone past the planning stages.  I have also just started designing some jewelry.



Corrine! Is that you?! I'm Lori from the Disney Store in Gurnee Mills!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Corrine 1973

GlassSlippers said:


> Corrine! Is that you?! I'm Lori from the Disney Store in Gurnee Mills!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



LOL.  Yes it's me Lori.  Haven't seen you in a while.  hope everything is going good.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

back from Halloween party in Disneyland. Thank you Fairygoodmother for finishing the costumes.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tricia said:


> Why yes, I have done both in cord.  For the Insa, it was only the overskirt, the underskirt is in cotton.  For the Dortje, the black was from a pair of my cords that didn't fit properly.



Oh I do like this! I've been wanting this pattern to. 



NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...I don't remember working with you!  LOL!
> 
> My stepmother grew up in a different era and a different 'type' of household.  You NEVER ate ANYTHING without cloth napkins, placemat, silverware....not even toast!  If you had cereal for breakfast, you had to have the cereal poured from the box into a serving bowl, the milk pour into a pitcher, the table completely set...then you spooned your cereal from the serving bowl into your bowl, then poured the milk...then had a ton of dishes to do before you could leave!
> 
> Some of that stuck with me...I loved to take my cloth napkins and placemat to work with me...even had my own silverware in my office.  Every Friday I took them all home and brought them back on Monday!  It really made those frozen diet meals taste so much better!
> 
> Nini



We grew up fast food.  I had someone say to me today, that they grew up with a plastic spoon in thier mouth and it took her years to get to stainless steel. She was making reference to those being born with a silver spoon. 



teresajoy said:


> 1.) I'd love to see a better picture of him, you know, for comparison purposes only....
> 
> Our first Prince Charming was really cute, but not the friendliest, he seemed a little overwhelmed with everything.
> Here he is with the girls, very cute, but he looks nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, after THIS wouldn't anyone look a little nervous???
> 
> !



He looks scared to death! We had one with a slight spanish accent refer to us as "you guys". Somehow, that didn't seem very Princely to me. We had one years ago, tell Kirsta a secret about Cinderella. We tried all week to get it out of her. She wounldn't tell us until we got home that Cinderella sneezes.


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are better pictures



He is very princely looking!!! 

Yah, I'll admit it, I have a bit of a crush on Prince Charming!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Need some help!  I am looking for a machine applique with Eeyore that is either Thanksgiving themed or Fall themed.  The fabric we have has leaves.....its going to get worn to the parks on November 30th!!  Heather do you have anything like that?  By the way, we are using your lab puppy for a tee for my daughter and her new puppy!



i don't think Heather has one. She has all her designs on her website (not all of them are on Etsy) http://www.froufroubyhethersue.com 
I didn't know you had an embroidery machine!



poohnpigletCA said:


> [/IMG]



They look so cute!!! 



SallyfromDE said:


> He looks scared to death! We had one with a slight spanish accent refer to us as "you guys". Somehow, that didn't seem very Princely to me. We had one years ago, tell Kirsta a secret about Cinderella. We tried all week to get it out of her. She wounldn't tell us until we got home that Cinderella sneezes.



I can't look at that picture without laughing!! That is so cute about the "secret"!!!


----------



## chellewashere

Wow seriously how do you all keep up with this board? Take off a week and fall behind so many pages!!

Love love love all that has been posted.
So great to see the outfits in the parks I love it.

I am falling behind will have to go back and quote when I get a minute..running out to pick up the little one from the bus stop.
Started to make her 1st Halloween skirt, its an Audrey (sp) and I am sooo excited just have to find out what tote I put my interface in so I can finish it. 

Just had to share my DD's pic w/ Prince Charming. He was such a sweetie pie and my daughter (3 almost 4 at the time) developed such a crush on him. She even informed poor Cinderella when she came around that Prince Charming was her Prince and not Cindys oh boy think the teen years are gonna be a little hard on this momma!!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for the jellyroll help...
> 
> Believe it or not, that was me who did the zipper tut for the Rosetta.    Here's the links:
> 
> Part 1:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40516986&postcount=2196
> 
> Part 2:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40517003&postcount=2197
> 
> Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40517025&postcount=2198
> 
> HOpe that helps.
> 
> I don't think that there is anything special that you have to do with the webbing...  I added metal rings to my Rosetta, so I could do the adjustable hipster strap, and it works perfectly...  I just stuck the tabs for the rings at the ends, and after I'd completely finished the purse portion of the bag, I was able to add the strap - I made mine adjustable, and it's super comfy - If I remember correctly, my strap was cut at 60" to account for the adjusting and fold over at each end.  I don't think I did a tut for the hipster strap though???  LOL
> 
> D~


Thanks for the Rosetta help.  I did not get time to work on it today.  I am hoping to get to it tomorrow.  I  was not thinking of doing adjustable straps with the webbing.  I am going to try to put a zipper on my next bag but I am not sure if I will do a recessed zipper like you did.  I will follow most of your instructions but since it will be a tote bag, I am ok with the zipper being closer to the top.



teresajoy said:


> Our first Prince Charming was really cute, but not the friendliest, he seemed a little overwhelmed with everything.
> Here he is with the girls, very cute, but he looks nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, after THIS wouldn't anyone look a little nervous???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that picture still gets me EVERY TIME!!!!!
> 
> Then, we had one that wasn't quite as cute, but was SUPER nice, a real sweetheart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Arminda really liked him!



I love the Prince Charming pictures!


----------



## ncmomof2

Has anyone tried this farbenmix pattern?   Have you used cotten?  Thanks!

http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=2511


----------



## tricia

ncmomof2 said:


> Has anyone tried this farbenmix pattern?   Have you used cotten?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=2511



No, but I really like the looks of it.  You can see a whole bunch of samples here.  http://www.farbenmix.de/galerie/search.php?search_keywords=WILLEMIENTJE&submit=Suchen


----------



## froggy33

Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
Thanks!








Only 1 more day til Disney!!!

Jessica


----------



## ncmomof2

froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica



Beautiful!  Have fun!


----------



## Meshell2002

poohnpigletCA said:


> back from Halloween party in Disneyland. Thank you Fairygoodmother for finishing the costumes.



everything is awesome! wish we could for halloween.



chellewashere said:


> Wow seriously how do you all keep up with this board? Take off a week and fall behind so many pages!!
> 
> Love love love all that has been posted.
> So great to see the outfits in the parks I love it.
> 
> I am falling behind will have to go back and quote when I get a minute..running out to pick up the little one from the bus stop.
> Started to make her 1st Halloween skirt, its an Audrey (sp) and I am sooo excited just have to find out what tote I put my interface in so I can finish it.
> 
> Just had to share my DD's pic w/ Prince Charming. He was such a sweetie pie and my daughter (3 almost 4 at the time) developed such a crush on him. She even informed poor Cinderella when she came around that Prince Charming was her Prince and not Cindys oh boy think the teen years are gonna be a little hard on this momma!!



that prince charming looks very confident....even in the still pics you can tell he's the real deal 



froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica



lovely!


----------



## Meshell2002

Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice 

Fall sewing: Treat Bags for next week (parties start)






Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt






Birthday Outfit, breakfast is at CRT (she will choose a princess dress if she wants) this is for later if she wants to change out of it.






only about 12ish projects left to finish in 22 days


----------



## dianemom2

froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica


That looks super!  I just bought very similar fabric at the Quilt and Sewing Expo figuring I could make an Epcot type dress.  I love the Mickey with the suitcase on it.  It ties the whole thing together so well.  Where did you find that applique?  Have a super time at Disney!



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice
> 
> Fall sewing: Treat Bags for next week (parties start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Outfit, breakfast is at CRT (she will choose a princess dress if she wants) this is for later if she wants to change out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only about 12ish projects left to finish in 22 days


The trick or treat bags are great!  I love the two outfits.  Very smart to make a special birthday outfit for when she wants to change out of the princess dress.   I love the trim on the Insa.  I have never made one of those skirts but I may have to give it a try at some point very soon.  

Right now I need to finish up those Rosetta bags though!  Hopefully I will get started on the second one tonight.  I've been out all day.  I spent the early afternoon with a friend who may have to hospitalize her teenage son due to mental health issues.  Then this afternoon has been one of those afternoons where I have been picking up and dropping off all afternoon and I've gotten NOTHING done.  I am usually pretty good about getting dinner in the crockpot on nights like tonight but I didn't even do that.  I'm sending DH to pick up dinner while I go and do my last pick up for this afternoon.   Enough is enough!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> 
> Jessica




Jessica........ that's a work of art!

Have an awesome trip!

Janet


----------



## teresajoy

chellewashere said:


> Wow seriously how do you all keep up with this board? Take off a week and fall behind so many pages!!
> 
> Love love love all that has been posted.
> So great to see the outfits in the parks I love it.
> 
> I am falling behind will have to go back and quote when I get a minute..running out to pick up the little one from the bus stop.
> Started to make her 1st Halloween skirt, its an Audrey (sp) and I am sooo excited just have to find out what tote I put my interface in so I can finish it.
> 
> Just had to share my DD's pic w/ Prince Charming. He was such a sweetie pie and my daughter (3 almost 4 at the time) developed such a crush on him. She even informed poor Cinderella when she came around that Prince Charming was her Prince and not Cindys oh boy think the teen years are gonna be a little hard on this momma!!



He is very handsome!!!! Your daughter is adorable! I don't think I'll make this picture smaller! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Has anyone tried this farbenmix pattern?   Have you used cotten?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=2511



OOOH, that is pretty!



froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica



Thank you for sending one to Lisa! I hope you run into them!



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice
> 
> Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt



I love the Insa!!! So very pretty!



dianemom2 said:


> I've been out all day.  I spent the early afternoon with a friend who may have to hospitalize her teenage son due to mental health issues.  Then this afternoon has been one of those afternoons where I have been picking up and dropping off all afternoon and I've gotten NOTHING done.  I am usually pretty good about getting dinner in the crockpot on nights like tonight but I didn't even do that.  I'm sending DH to pick up dinner while I go and do my last pick up for this afternoon.   Enough is enough!!!!


I'm so sorry about your friend and her son.


----------



## froggy33

Thanks everyone!  It was a bear to make!  13 appliques in all and I did 2 of them!!!  Plus, the skirts had to be VERY full to accomodate all the appliques, but I am so happy with how they turned out.  (It was actually a mostly CASE from someone on etsy, so I can't take all the credit)



dianemom2 said:


> That looks super!  I just bought very similar fabric at the Quilt and Sewing Expo figuring I could make an Epcot type dress.  I love the Mickey with the suitcase on it.  It ties the whole thing together so well.  Where did you find that applique?  Have a super time at Disney!



Thanks...love the flag fabric!  I got 2 yards of it and used all of it doing the trim for these two dresses!!

I actually digitized the Mickey myself...once I get back from Disney and things calm down I'm going to get him (and others) posted to my shop.


----------



## ivey_family

froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica



Gorgeous!  I love it!

I love that Mickey, too!  Glad to see you'll be listing it!


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something for my own child today!!! Miracle of miracles!!!! Lydia had gotten out of her bath and couldn't find any pajamas. So, what's a Disboutiquer to do? I made her a pair!
> 
> It's Cabbage Patch kids fabric that I've had for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to pose with her Duffy Bear.



Great job on the PJ's. Wow, Cabbage Patch Kids, now that brings back childhood memories for me!



DMGeurts said:


> I had a HUGE multiquote done yesterday... and then one of my lovely family members closed the thread last night and I lost it all!
> 
> Sooo...  I will try to remember everything - please forgive me if I forget.
> 
> Purple ears...  I like to hear that your embroidery machine has lasted for so long - I still want the 770... someday.
> 
> I am still crazy busy sewing for our trip.  I only have 90 days to finish 33 outfits, I feel like I am falling waaay behind.
> 
> D~



Hopefully you will get the 770 soon! Good luck with all the sewing! You can do it!



dianemom2 said:


> I love the idea of the matching large and small Rosetta bags for your files and your lunch.  I used to work with a lady who brought her lunch along with a placemat, cloth napkin and real silverware every day.  It made her lunch look so much more appetizing!



Thanks. I have been toying with this matching bag idea for a while now. I am just waiting for the perfect fabric to "speak" to me. The last lunch bag that I made is falling apart, so hopefully I have energy to work on it in the new year. DH and I both pack real silverware in our lunches already, so I guess the cloth napkin and placemat will bring it up a notch! I also have a couple of ceramic mugs at work. I have been looking for a nice teapot/mug set too so I can make a nice pot of tea at work (maybe with a matching tea cozy?) I guess I will be getting the "royal treatment" while at work.

Actually, DH and I bring our own silverware to Disney World and Disneyland too. We prefer using "real cutlery" and we figured we are reducing waste by taking reusable cutlery. We try to be environmentally friendly whenever possible since we fly to WDW/DL and it is not the most environmentally friendly thing to do. 



NiniMorris said:


> Hmmm...I don't remember working with you!  LOL!
> 
> My stepmother grew up in a different era and a different 'type' of household.  You NEVER ate ANYTHING without cloth napkins, placemat, silverware....not even toast!  If you had cereal for breakfast, you had to have the cereal poured from the box into a serving bowl, the milk pour into a pitcher, the table completely set...then you spooned your cereal from the serving bowl into your bowl, then poured the milk...then had a ton of dishes to do before you could leave!
> 
> Some of that stuck with me...I loved to take my cloth napkins and placemat to work with me...even had my own silverware in my office.  Every Friday I took them all home and brought them back on Monday!  It really made those frozen diet meals taste so much better!
> 
> Nini



Wow, I am glad that we don't make that many dishes dirty by eating one bowl of cereal. I grew up without a dishwasher so I still try to minimize the number of dishes I use whenever possible.

Frozen diet meals for lunch don't sound attractive to me. Mind you, I tend to bring the same thing to work everyday - a whole grain sandwich with meat and lettuce, yogurt, a piece of fruit, plus baby carrots as snacks. Once in a while I will take leftovers since we have microwaves at work to heat them up.



dianemom2 said:


> Now I have a Question????
> Didn't somebody do a tutorial on how to add a zipper to the Rosetta bag?  I made my first one yesterday and I really like it.  It is for my DD12.  When I make one for me, I would rather have a zipper.  Also has anybody use webbing for the straps instead of sewing cloth straps?  I have some nice webbing in pretty colors that I might use but I'd like to know if there is anything special that I need to do with it when I sew in the straps.



D~ did the tutorial and I followed it for my park bag. It worked really well. For my park bag, I modified the strap so it has more of a hobo bag style. It works well for either cross-body or carrying down one shoulder. I will probably keep the same style for my next bag.



Granna4679 said:


> OMG...only 32 pages behind.  Just popping in to say hello.  I haven't been around much...with the birth of our new grandson (who is now 4 wks old today), lots of orders, a quick trip to Mississippi last weekend, and tons of other stuff going on, I haven't been on this board in a month.  I am back now.  Probably won't be able to comment on everything but I at least want to go back and see all the fabulous things you all have made.



Welcome back!



teresajoy said:


> Our first Prince Charming was really cute, but not the friendliest, he seemed a little overwhelmed with everything.
> Here he is with the girls, very cute, but he looks nervous



Poor guy, he looks so uncomfortable! I think we saw the same Prince Charming as ncmomof2. I remember thinking that he could be on a toothpaste commerical because of his straight, shiny teeth!



poohnpigletCA said:


> back from Halloween party in Disneyland. Thank you Fairygoodmother for finishing the costumes.



Wow! Beautiful costumes. How are the lines at Disneyland?



chellewashere said:


> Wow seriously how do you all keep up with this board? Take off a week and fall behind so many pages!!
> 
> Love love love all that has been posted.
> So great to see the outfits in the parks I love it.
> 
> I am falling behind will have to go back and quote when I get a minute..running out to pick up the little one from the bus stop.
> Started to make her 1st Halloween skirt, its an Audrey (sp) and I am sooo excited just have to find out what tote I put my interface in so I can finish it.
> 
> Just had to share my DD's pic w/ Prince Charming. He was such a sweetie pie and my daughter (3 almost 4 at the time) developed such a crush on him. She even informed poor Cinderella when she came around that Prince Charming was her Prince and not Cindys oh boy think the teen years are gonna be a little hard on this momma!!



Awww that is a sweet picture.



froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica



Beautiful dress! It is amazing that you made one for Lisa too! Have a great trip!



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice
> 
> Fall sewing: Treat Bags for next week (parties start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Outfit, breakfast is at CRT (she will choose a princess dress if she wants) this is for later if she wants to change out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only about 12ish projects left to finish in 22 days



Great job on the bags and the outfits. I can't wait to see your other projects!



dianemom2 said:


> Right now I need to finish up those Rosetta bags though!  Hopefully I will get started on the second one tonight.  I've been out all day.  I spent the early afternoon with a friend who may have to hospitalize her teenage son due to mental health issues.  Then this afternoon has been one of those afternoons where I have been picking up and dropping off all afternoon and I've gotten NOTHING done.  I am usually pretty good about getting dinner in the crockpot on nights like tonight but I didn't even do that.  I'm sending DH to pick up dinner while I go and do my last pick up for this afternoon.   Enough is enough!!!!



Sorry to hear about your friend's situation. It hurts me to think that a young person has such a difficult time with his health. We simply don't understand enough about mental health and I am sure this family is struggling to find help. Hopefully things will calm down for you tonight.


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

Love the Epcot dress!!


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

1308Miles 
I could swear I saw your kiddos there!   I thought how cute is that!!! Love these outfits!


----------



## teresajoy

QUESTION

Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?


----------



## miprender

Corrine 1973 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been part of the DIS for a couple of years but am relativly new here.  Not completly new since I check an older version of this thread a couple of years ago but haven't been here for awhile.  My family was picked to be part of the big give program at the end of 2009 and it is now my intention to give some love back.



 back



dianemom2 said:


> So I finally got one of the Rosetta bags that I cut out in August sewn today.  I have been so busy that today was really the first day that I've had to sew on my own personal projects.  I still have 3 more to make but at least I have one finished!



Great job on the bag and tunic. I don't remember seeing the tunic before.
Glad to hear that the bag was not that hard. Every time someone posts pictures of one I keep saying I need to make it. I have only had the pattern now since May



tricia said:


> Why yes, I have done both in cord.  For the Insa, it was only the overskirt, the underskirt is in cotton.  For the Dortje, the black was from a pair of my cords that didn't fit properly.



That is so pretty. 



teresajoy said:


> I actually sewed something for my own child today!!! Miracle of miracles!!!! Lydia had gotten out of her bath and couldn't find any pajamas. So, what's a Disboutiquer to do? I made her a pair!
> 
> It's Cabbage Patch kids fabric that I've had for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to pose with her Duffy Bear.



The PJs came out great. I have a whole bunch I want to make my DS3 with some puppy flannel but never enough time.



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks for the jellyroll help...
> 
> Believe it or not, that was me who did the zipper tut for the Rosetta.    Here's the links:
> 
> Part 1:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40516986&postcount=2196
> 
> Part 2:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40517003&postcount=2197
> 
> Part 3: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40517025&postcount=2198
> 
> D~



I remember when you posted that. I actually just pinned it too!



teresajoy said:


> Of course, after THIS wouldn't anyone look a little nervous???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that picture still gets me EVERY TIME!!!!!



OMG  That picture is too funny.



poohnpigletCA said:


> back from Halloween party in Disneyland. Thank you Fairygoodmother for finishing the costumes.



Great job on the costumes. I really love the HM one and how you have all the HM workers in the picture.



SallyfromDE said:


> He looks scared to death! We had one with a slight spanish accent refer to us as "*you guys*". Somehow, that didn't seem very Princely to me. We had one years ago, tell Kirsta a secret about Cinderella. We tried all week to get it out of her. She wounldn't tell us until we got home that Cinderella sneezes.



He must have been a Rhode Islander..... only a prince charming from RI would say "you guyz" 



froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica



That is so pretty and when you get back I want to check out your store. That Mickey would be great for shirts on our travel day.



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice
> 
> Fall sewing: Treat Bags for next week (parties start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Outfit, breakfast is at CRT (she will choose a princess dress if she wants) this is for later if she wants to change out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only about 12ish projects left to finish in 22 days



Everything is adorable!


----------



## miprender

teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?



*From April,2009:*






*
And because I love this photo:* 






*
From April,2010:*











*
Dec,2010*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are better pictures


heres the Prince Charming we got in early june.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chloe still tells people " My sisters were trying to steal my Prince Charming!"


----------



## ireland_nicole

OMG the Epcot dress is stunning!  I also lOve all the pics with princes charming


----------



## aksunshine

I love it when I get over here! I am missing so much! WOW!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Jessica, the EPCOT dress is so beautiful!! I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Lauriepop

Hello all! I am new to the board, but I have been sewing and embroidering for several years! Two years ago, we went to Disney for the Fourth of July, and I made outfits for every day! I am currently getting ready to sew outfits for our first ever Christmas trip to Disney!! So much to sew and so little time! I have 2 boys (15 and 11) and 2 girls (8 and 3).

I was wondering if anybody knows whether Dena from DigitalbyDesign is selling her designs anywhere. I see her Etsy shop is closed, and she hasn't been on Facebook in a while. She has a couple designs that I would like to buy.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> Of course, after THIS wouldn't anyone look a little nervous???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that picture still gets me EVERY TIME!!!!!



I love that kid!!  I guess the puke came next! 

Since you made Lydia some pj's I pulled back out the fabric Dallas wanted some out of. Maybe within the next year I'll make them.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?



October 2009





Prince Charming was very dashing, as in dashing off to another table.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> i don't think Heather has one. She has all her designs on her website (not all of them are on Etsy) http://www.froufroubyhethersue.com
> I didn't know you had an embroidery machine!
> 
> 
> 
> !



I don't  Someone is kind enough to be doing the tee for me if we can find the perfect applique.  Thanks for her link!


----------



## miprender

Lauriepop said:


> Hello all! I am new to the board, but I have been sewing and embroidering for several years! Two years ago, we went to Disney for the Fourth of July, and I made outfits for every day! I am currently getting ready to sew outfits for our first ever Christmas trip to Disney!! So much to sew and so little time! I have 2 boys (15 and 11) and 2 girls (8 and 3).
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knows whether Dena from DigitalbyDesign is selling her designs anywhere. I see her Etsy shop is closed, and she hasn't been on Facebook in a while. She has a couple designs that I would like to buy.



  I am not sure what happened to her. She deleted all her newer posts a couple of weeks ago.   Did you try emailing her?

What designs are you looking for? Did you try froufroubyheathersue.com


----------



## Lauriepop

miprender said:


> I am not sure what happened to her. She deleted all her newer posts a couple of weeks ago.   Did you try emailing her?
> 
> What designs are you looking for? Did you try froufroubyheathersue.com



Yes, I did try to email her. 

I have found other options, but there are a couple of her designs that are my first choice. I do love froufroubyheathersue though! Thx!


----------



## cajunfan

I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away! 

Josh Bauman
It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!

Please keep this family in your prayers!


----------



## DMGeurts

Lauriepop said:


> Hello all! I am new to the board, but I have been sewing and embroidering for several years! Two years ago, we went to Disney for the Fourth of July, and I made outfits for every day! I am currently getting ready to sew outfits for our first ever Christmas trip to Disney!! So much to sew and so little time! I have 2 boys (15 and 11) and 2 girls (8 and 3).
> .



Welcome!  



PurpleEars said:


> D~ did the tutorial and I followed it for my park bag. It worked really well. For my park bag, I modified the strap so it has more of a hobo bag style. It works well for either cross-body or carrying down one shoulder. I will probably keep the same style for my next bag.
> .



Thanks!  I am glad it worked for you.  



miprender said:


> :I remember when you posted that. I actually just pinned it too!
> 
> !


Thanks - LOL  




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> heres the Prince Charming we got in early june.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe still tells people " My sisters were trying to steal my Prince Charming!"



OK - I just have to say that this is the *LEAST* scary Prince Charming yet...  All of them are so creepy looking.



cajunfan said:


> I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away!
> 
> Josh Bauman
> It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers!



My prayers are with them.  

D~


----------



## mkwj

I feel so bad.  I have been MIA from this thread pretty much since we got back.  It has been crazy trying to get back into our schedule, my parents came for a few days and I had a big order that needed to get completed.  Tack on my other part time job and I am just exhausted.  I have so much to catch up on.  That is my goal for the weekend.  I promise I will get pictures posted asap.  I do want to say one thing.  

For those of you going to WDW soon and plan on using the photopass.  Take a picture of the code.  I completely forgot and we lost one of ours.  ALL of our AK pictures are gone as well as some Epcot and MK.  Luckily we took them with our own camera as well, but I am still heartbroken.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Such sad news about Kade...prayers for his family.

Does anyone have or know of anyone with a Janome Memory Craft 4800 sewing machine.  Lately, I've been having a big problem with the bobbin.  It keeps popping out of place...regardless of the type of fabric and setting.  Had to take in the waist to a pair of pants and it took me forever because of the bobbin.  I took everything apart and cleaned out the area and brushed out lint but it still isn't right.  Thanks in advance for any advice you might have.
Sheila


----------



## VBAndrea

froggy33 said:


> Just finished this up for a customer.  Made a VERY similar one for Lisa for her BG.  We're going to be there the same time as them and I so hope I get to see her!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 more day til Disney!!!
> 
> Jessica


Beautiful work -- and I know Lisa loves hers as well.  I so hope you run into Lisa and family as well -- I wish I could be at HOB tonight.



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice
> 
> Fall sewing: Treat Bags for next week (parties start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Outfit, breakfast is at CRT (she will choose a princess dress if she wants) this is for later if she wants to change out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only about 12ish projects left to finish in 22 days


Great bags, adorable princess birthday, but I'm in awe of the Insa -- I love the colors you chose and really love the trim -- gorgeous!



teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?


I have some on my other computer -- I will try to post them this weekend.  Our PC was very nice.  I'm amazed at all the different ones they have and some are so much cuter than others.  I drooled over our Aladdin though.



cajunfan said:


> I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away!
> 
> Josh Bauman
> It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers!


I am so sad to hear this.  I looked at the facebook site and it seems the family is handling things very well and are all about celebrating Kade's life.  I  am really sad for Jackson though -- he seemed like a very caring big brother and I think Kade's passing will have a big impact on him.  I'll be sure to give my kids extra hugs tonight.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ncmomof2 said:


> Has anyone tried this farbenmix pattern?   Have you used cotten?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=2511



Oh I like this... and you can use cord.....



teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?



This years Prince:








Lauriepop said:


> Hello all! I am new to the board, but I have been sewing and embroidering for several years! Two years ago, we went to Disney for the Fourth of July, and I made outfits for every day! I am currently getting ready to sew outfits for our first ever Christmas trip to Disney!! So much to sew and so little time! I have 2 boys (15 and 11) and 2 girls (8 and 3).
> 
> .



Welcome to the group. 



teresajoy said:


> I can't look at that picture without laughing!! That is so cute about the "secret"!!!



I looked and don't even have those pictures on my computer. I think she was about 5. The Cinderella was amazing. I swear it's still the same Cinderella. She didn't say or do anything special at Park Fare. It was the Prince and the Fairy GM. The FGM just loved Kirsta's dress and came after me before and after our dinner to find out about it. Of course the Secret. We went on our first night, tradition. And on our last day, we had lunch in Epcot with the Princesses. Cinderella came over to our table and looked at Kirsta and asked if they had met before. Of course, we all look at her stupid. And she says, I remember, you had dinner with me and you wore the dress your fairy godmother made. OMG!! Can you imagine how many children she saw in the week? I'm still amazed by it. And it's 5 years later.


----------



## ireland_nicole

per request, here's my (bad) prince charming photo- to be honest, my kids were way more interested in the steps and Lady Tremaine- my son asked Anastasia to marry him, and we had a private photo session with the ladies, it was absolutely amazing!


----------



## SallyfromDE

OOPS................. double post


----------



## PurpleEars

cajunfan said:


> I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away!
> 
> Josh Bauman
> It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers!



Thank you for letting us know about Kade. I will be praying for his family.



mkwj said:


> I feel so bad.  I have been MIA from this thread pretty much since we got back.  It has been crazy trying to get back into our schedule, my parents came for a few days and I had a big order that needed to get completed.  Tack on my other part time job and I am just exhausted.  I have so much to catch up on.  That is my goal for the weekend.  I promise I will get pictures posted asap.  I do want to say one thing.
> 
> For those of you going to WDW soon and plan on using the photopass.  Take a picture of the code.  I completely forgot and we lost one of ours.  ALL of our AK pictures are gone as well as some Epcot and MK.  Luckily we took them with our own camera as well, but I am still heartbroken.



Welcome back. Just take your time to get back to "normal" mode. I am sorry to hear about your Photopass and the lost pictures! Did you try to email Photopass people to see if they can magically locate them? (They may be able to help you out, especially if you can send them pics of what people were wearing on those days)



GrammytoMany said:


> Does anyone have or know of anyone with a Janome Memory Craft 4800 sewing machine.  Lately, I've been having a big problem with the bobbin.  It keeps popping out of place...regardless of the type of fabric and setting.  Had to take in the waist to a pair of pants and it took me forever because of the bobbin.  I took everything apart and cleaned out the area and brushed out lint but it still isn't right.  Thanks in advance for any advice you might have.
> Sheila



Did you check to see if the bobbin case is sitting correctly in the machine? Otherwise I will take everything apart again, vaccum the inside of the machine, put it back together, and take a deep breath before trying again.


----------



## ellenbenny

For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.


----------



## babynala

cajunfan said:


> I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away!
> 
> Josh Bauman
> It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers!



Thank you for the update, I have not been on the boards lately but saw an update to Kade's trip report.  I am so sad to hear this news.  I was lucky enough to be able to help out on Kade's give and I think of him often.  I love to think of splashing in the pool enjoying the gift that Wendy sent him.  My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## dianemom2

cajunfan said:


> I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away!
> 
> Josh Bauman
> It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers!


Such sad news!  I am glad that the family was able to celebrate some happy time together on their trip.  



ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.


Congratulations on the new little cutie in your family!


----------



## ConnieB

mkwj said:


> I feel so bad.  I have been MIA from this thread pretty much since we got back.  It has been crazy trying to get back into our schedule, my parents came for a few days and I had a big order that needed to get completed.  Tack on my other part time job and I am just exhausted.  I have so much to catch up on.  That is my goal for the weekend.  I promise I will get pictures posted asap.  I do want to say one thing.
> 
> For those of you going to WDW soon and plan on using the photopass.  Take a picture of the code.  I completely forgot and we lost one of ours.  ALL of our AK pictures are gone as well as some Epcot and MK.  Luckily we took them with our own camera as well, but I am still heartbroken.



Go to the photopass website and use the Contact Us to let them know of the missing card.  SOMETIMES if you are able to tell them date/time of at least one photo and describe who was in it they are able to find that photo and it will then lead them to the entire card (because the individual photo will have the card number on it).   It's not a guarantee, but many people have been able to recover missing/lost photos this way.   Hopefully they'll be able to do it for you as well!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

I thought this prince charming was cute!  My daughter seemed to enjoy his company


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

mkwj said:


> I feel so bad.  I have been MIA from this thread pretty much since we got back.  It has been crazy trying to get back into our schedule, my parents came for a few days and I had a big order that needed to get completed.  Tack on my other part time job and I am just exhausted.  I have so much to catch up on.  That is my goal for the weekend.  I promise I will get pictures posted asap.  I do want to say one thing.
> 
> For those of you going to WDW soon and plan on using the photopass.  Take a picture of the code.  I completely forgot and we lost one of ours.  ALL of our AK pictures are gone as well as some Epcot and MK.  Luckily we took them with our own camera as well, but I am still heartbroken.



Were you in AK on Oct 5th by chance? I found a card that day and took a pic of the code before Disney destroyed the card. I have a pic of the family for reference.


----------



## tricia

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



Congrats.  He is so cute.


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


> *From April,2009:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And because I love this photo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> From April,2010:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dec,2010*


Love the pictures! Your first prince is quite dashing!!!  

I love that picture too!

I can't see your last prince very well. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> heres the Prince Charming we got in early june.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe still tells people " My sisters were trying to steal my Prince Charming!"



Chloe is too adorable!!!! 



jessica52877 said:


> I love that kid!!  I guess the puke came next!
> 
> Since you made Lydia some pj's I pulled back out the fabric Dallas wanted some out of. Maybe within the next year I'll make them.



I don't remember him throwing up too much on that trip. Weird...

I forgot how fast the Easy fits were to sew up!!! I timed it (after I cut them out, I didn't think of it until then!) and they took me exactly 10 minutes to sew. I love that! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> October 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming was very dashing, as in dashing off to another table.



LOL!!!! This is the same Prince Charming we had for our second visit. He was very nice for us. The girls look adorable!!! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> I don't  Someone is kind enough to be doing the tee for me if we can find the perfect applique.  Thanks for her link!



Here I thought you went and got your own! 



cajunfan said:


> I just read this on facebook...one of our former Big Give receipents passed away!
> 
> Josh Bauman
> It with in a broken heart that I say this. Last night God called Kade home. He is now RUNNING and PLAYING with no worry of seizures and with the strongest muscles in the world. Rest in peace Kade!
> 
> Please keep this family in your prayers!



So sad. 


DMGeurts said:


> OK - I just have to say that this is the *LEAST* scary Prince Charming yet...  All of them are so creepy looking.
> 
> D~



Hey now, be nice. 



VBAndrea said:


> I have some on my other computer -- I will try to post them this weekend.  Our PC was very nice.  I'm amazed at all the different ones they have and some are so much cuter than others.  I drooled over our Aladdin though.
> 
> .


Thanks!!! I'm having fun looking at all the different ones. Hmm... Aladdin, we may have to have an Aladdin photo share next! 


SallyfromDE said:


> This years Prince:



This years PC is very cute!!! 

How sweet about Cinderella!!! That is just amazing that she remembered!!! I love stories like that!! 



ireland_nicole said:


> per request, here's my (bad) prince charming photo- to be honest, my kids were way more interested in the steps and Lady Tremaine- my son asked Anastasia to marry him, and we had a private photo session with the ladies, it was absolutely amazing!



This looks like our first Prince Charming (very cute and very nervous). When was this?  

We love the steps!!! They make the whole meal! That is so neat that you got a private photo session with them!!! 


ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



So this is your Prince Charming photo? He is absolutely adorable!!! Congratulations! 



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I thought this prince charming was cute!  My daughter seemed to enjoy his company



He is very cute!!! Your daughter is too!!! 



sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Were you in AK on Oct 5th by chance? I found a card that day and took a pic of the code before Disney destroyed the card. I have a pic of the family for reference.



Wouldn't that be funny if you found it!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?








Here's one.  This Prince Charming was very cute and actually chatted with the kids quite a while.






Drusilla was my fave though.  Here Connor is asking her why she is mean to Cinderella and she's explaining that's what happens when you let mice make your clothes!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



Congratulations Ellen!  He's beautiful!



froggy33 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica



That dress is amazing!



1308Miles said:


> !
> 
> Day 6: Ohana & MNSSHP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love these outfits!  Where did you find the fabric?



ncmomof2 said:


> Day Five:  1900 PF and HS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Six:  HS  Buzz pouted because we did not have anything with him on.  It was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are all fabulous, I don't think I have a favorite, love the matching TS outfits for the whole family!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I have managed to get a couple of things done now that the wedding is over.  Being the mother of the bride is a lot of work!

Halloween outfits for Alexa and Connor.






Back view.  Not the best pictures because I took them with my cell phone.  My camera is not working well, probably because Connor took the memory card out, forced it back in the wrong way and did who knows what else.






I was so sorry to learn of Cade's passing.  That was the first Big Give that I participated in.  Such a sweet family!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.


he is adorable ,congrats!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

teresajoy said:


> Love the pictures! Your first prince is quite dashing!!!
> 
> I love that picture too!
> 
> I can't see your last prince very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe is too adorable!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember him throwing up too much on that trip. Weird...
> 
> I forgot how fast the Easy fits were to sew up!!! I timed it (after I cut them out, I didn't think of it until then!) and they took me exactly 10 minutes to sew. I love that!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! This is the same Prince Charming we had for our second visit. He was very nice for us. The girls look adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought you went and got your own!
> 
> 
> 
> So sad.
> 
> 
> Hey now, be nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm having fun looking at all the different ones. Hmm... Aladdin, we may have to have an Aladdin photo share next!
> 
> 
> This years PC is very cute!!!
> 
> How sweet about Cinderella!!! That is just amazing that she remembered!!! I love stories like that!!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like our first Prince Charming (very cute and very nervous). When was this?
> 
> We love the steps!!! They make the whole meal! That is so neat that you got a private photo session with them!!!
> 
> 
> So this is your Prince Charming photo? He is absolutely adorable!!! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> He is very cute!!! Your daughter is too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be funny if you found it!


*Thank you about our lil Chloe,she's a lil mess!! she was 4 in feb. and still only 38 ins. when we went to disney so she missed a few rides! only one that upset her was DINOSAUR! she loves them and had seen the ride on youtube and it was the only ride she wanted to ride,she cried so pitifully. she's a trooper,loved haunted mansion while her sisters were a bit scared...her Pawpaw dubbed her "Mugget" while we were there 'cause the 1st thing she ordered was 'chicken muggets'.she'd ride on his shoulders and he'd pretend to put her down if she didn't say "I'm  a mugget" so here she ws in POTC & Mealstorm saying " I DA MUGGET!" over and over raly loud to get to stay on pawpaw's shoulders...I love WDW and the memories families build!
i'm lovin' all these 1900 park fare pics,just might share a few of mine if aol will work ith me on it! keeps shutting me down!*


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.


Congrats!  He's definitely a keeping and I agree with Teresa -- quite a Prince Charming!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have managed to get a couple of things done now that the wedding is over.  Being the mother of the bride is a lot of work!
> 
> Halloween outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.  Not the best pictures because I took them with my cell phone.  My camera is not working well, probably because Connor took the memory card out, forced it back in the wrong way and did who knows what else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sorry to learn of Cade's passing.  That was the first Big Give that I participated in.  Such a sweet family!


Adorable!  Duh, why didn't I ever think of doing a Halloween Vida?  Sad thing is I don't have time this year -- maybe my Alexa can come steal your Alexa's dress!


----------



## VBAndrea

Per Teresa's request...

Our PC was very nice, actually there was not a single character at Park Fare that wasn't great.  All gave dd lots of attention.











Our LT was phenomenal as was Drusella -- she's even holding out dd's dress so it shows in the photo!





My dd is not a Cindy fan (dislikes her bun) but went on all week about how Cinderella told her Lucifer was seen chasing Mickey Mouse (I had Lucifer appliqued on the back of dd's dress).  

These photos are from early December 2009.


----------



## VBAndrea

And our Aladdin wasn't over the top dreamy, but he was cute and his personality was outstanding.  We must have held up the line for a good long time -- he actually gave me a lot more attention than he did dd which was fine b/c dd loves Jasmine so they chatted.  He raved about Alexa's dress and our autograph books.... and in the photo dd has her hands right over Jasmine's face (on the dress)!


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



What a cutie. Pics like this give me baby fever for about 10 minutes LOL.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have managed to get a couple of things done now that the wedding is over.  Being the mother of the bride is a lot of work!
> 
> Halloween outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.  Not the best pictures because I took them with my cell phone.  My camera is not working well, probably because Connor took the memory card out, forced it back in the wrong way and did who knows what else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sorry to learn of Cade's passing.  That was the first Big Give that I participated in.  Such a sweet family!



I love this outfit.

okay I started cutting out a Halloween outfit. Going to try to get it finished this weekend I have an ever growing list.


----------



## karebear23

Hi everyone!
I don't get on here very much.  I'm always trying to catch up on this thread!!!

I love all the PC pictures.  It makes me want to make a ressie to see hiim!

Here are a couple of things I've been working on.
Beast Costume



http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6246254926/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/
Jack Skellington 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6245734003/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


----------



## ellenbenny

Love all the prince charming and character pics!!

The only PC pic I got is a little blurry. DGD loved interacting with all the characters, but got quite shy with PC.






He was the least interactive, all the other characters there were great!


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> What a cutie. Pics like this give me baby fever for about 10 minutes LOL.



Thanks Chiara, pics like this even give me baby fever for about 10 mins.  But it is too late for me.  I am 48 yo and my youngest is 23, but I still feel it.  I guess that is what grandchildren are for in my case.


----------



## karebear23

While I'm on here. Thought I'd ask your opinion.
I'm looking for an embroidery machine.  Someone here locally has a Babylock Ellure Esl for sale.
What do you think is a fair price for this machine.  It seems like a nice machine.  The only thing I dislike is no usb.  So I would have to get a box.

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## DMGeurts

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



Totally and completely precious!  I agree about everyone's baby fever.  



OhStuffandFluff said:


> I thought this prince charming was cute!  My daughter seemed to enjoy his company



This is so cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's one.  This Prince Charming was very cute and actually chatted with the kids quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drusilla was my fave though.  Here Connor is asking her why she is mean to Cinderella and she's explaining that's what happens when you let mice make your clothes!



This is so precious... You can just tell the Drusilla was really into the conversation.




WyomingMomof6 said:


> I have managed to get a couple of things done now that the wedding is over.  Being the mother of the bride is a lot of work!
> 
> Halloween outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.  Not the best pictures because I took them with my cell phone.  My camera is not working well, probably because Connor took the memory card out, forced it back in the wrong way and did who knows what else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so sorry to learn of Cade's passing.  That was the first Big Give that I participated in.  Such a sweet family!



I just love these... I especially love your ds's shirt... ROFL - "smell my feet" - Hilarious!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *Thank you about our lil Chloe,she's a lil mess!! she was 4 in feb. and still only 38 ins. when we went to disney so she missed a few rides! only one that upset her was DINOSAUR! she loves them and had seen the ride on youtube and it was the only ride she wanted to ride,she cried so pitifully. she's a trooper,loved haunted mansion while her sisters were a bit scared...her Pawpaw dubbed her "Mugget" while we were there 'cause the 1st thing she ordered was 'chicken muggets'.she'd ride on his shoulders and he'd pretend to put her down if she didn't say "I'm  a mugget" so here she ws in POTC & Mealstorm saying " I DA MUGGET!" over and over raly loud to get to stay on pawpaw's shoulders...I love WDW and the memories families build!
> i'm lovin' all these 1900 park fare pics,just might share a few of mine if aol will work ith me on it! keeps shutting me down!*



What and adorable story.  



VBAndrea said:


> Per Teresa's request...
> 
> Our PC was very nice, actually there was not a single character at Park Fare that wasn't great.  All gave dd lots of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our LT was phenomenal as was Drusella -- she's even holding out dd's dress so it shows in the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dd is not a Cindy fan (dislikes her bun) but went on all week about how Cinderella told her Lucifer was seen chasing Mickey Mouse (I had Lucifer appliqued on the back of dd's dress).
> 
> These photos are from early December 2009.





VBAndrea said:


> And our Aladdin wasn't over the top dreamy, but he was cute and his personality was outstanding.  We must have held up the line for a good long time -- he actually gave me a lot more attention than he did dd which was fine b/c dd loves Jasmine so they chatted.  He raved about Alexa's dress and our autograph books.... and in the photo dd has her hands right over Jasmine's face (on the dress)!



I totally love all these outfits Andrea...  I can't even pick a favorite.  LOL about Aladdin giving you so much attention - I would have held that over DH for a LONG time.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

karebear23 said:


> While I'm on here. Thought I'd ask your opinion.
> I'm looking for an embroidery machine.  Someone here locally has a Babylock Ellure Esl for sale.
> What do you think is a fair price for this machine.  It seems like a nice machine.  The only thing I dislike is no usb.  So I would have to get a box.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


I don't know what a fair price for the machine would be.  I have a Babylock Ellageo 3.  I LOVE it!  I was sad that it didn't have the usb but I found a great way around that.  I bought a floppy disk drive that plugs into my usb.  Then I transfer all my files to floppy disks, which the machine takes.  It works out great.  I keep all the floppies in a box in my sewing room so that they are instantly available.  To check prices you might go on Ebay and look at completed sales.  I wanted the Ellageo because I wanted the larger screen and the ability to edit/combine designs on the machine.  I don't know if the Ellure does that or even if you want that.


I am loving everybody's PC pictures!  They are so cute.  I have some with my girls but they are on the other computer.  Or maybe they are so old that they are only printed pictures.  Haha!

So cute to see all the outfits with the characters too!


----------



## NiniMorris

Has anyone here tried the Texture Magic from Superior threads?
http://www.superiorthreads.com/shop/category/texture-magic-1/products/

It was originally designed for quilts, but the application has now been shown to be very cute in clothing.  It gives you a 'smoked' look with out all the work.  I had looked into be a distributor for this when it first came out, but changed my mind because I didn't have the time to invest in it.  

I was looking for something different to try (back for a certain challenge) but never got around to buying it and now a project that would work perfectly for...

I'm thinking it will be one of my next projects...


Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

ConnieB said:


> Go to the photopass website and use the Contact Us to let them know of the missing card.  SOMETIMES if you are able to tell them date/time of at least one photo and describe who was in it they are able to find that photo and it will then lead them to the entire card (because the individual photo will have the card number on it).   It's not a guarantee, but many people have been able to recover missing/lost photos this way.   Hopefully they'll be able to do it for you as well!



My code couldn't be found, and I did this, pictures next day. Now I can't find my coupon to get my free photo book. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's one.  This Prince Charming was very cute and actually chatted with the kids quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drusilla was my fave though.  Here Connor is asking her why she is mean to Cinderella and she's explaining that's what happens when you let mice make your clothes!



Our Drusilla was great. She had a chat with Kirsta about never being too old to be a princess, that she was still looking for a prince. Did we know anyone? We suggested Prince Harry, and she was going to look into that. Then when everyone clapped after Cinderella and PC danced, she looked around and curtsied and thanked everyone. She was really pretty funny. 



karebear23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I don't get on here very much.  I'm always trying to catch up on this thread!!!
> 
> I love all the PC pictures.  It makes me want to make a ressie to see hiim!
> 
> Here are a couple of things I've been working on.
> Beast Costume
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6246254926/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/
> Jack Skellington
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6245734003/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



I want to see this on!! How cute is that!



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone here tried the Texture Magic from Superior threads?
> http://www.superiorthreads.com/shop/category/texture-magic-1/products/
> 
> It was originally designed for quilts, but the application has now been shown to be very cute in clothing.  It gives you a 'smoked' look with out all the work.  I had looked into be a distributor for this when it first came out, but changed my mind because I didn't have the time to invest in it.
> 
> I was looking for something different to try (back for a certain challenge) but never got around to buying it and now a project that would work perfectly for...
> 
> I'm thinking it will be one of my next projects...
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, what have you got in mind? I'd like to try something like this. I'm up for anew challenge.


----------



## karebear23

dianemom2 said:


> I don't know what a fair price for the machine would be.  I have a Babylock Ellageo 3.  I LOVE it!  I was sad that it didn't have the usb but I found a great way around that.  I bought a floppy disk drive that plugs into my usb.  Then I transfer all my files to floppy disks, which the machine takes.  It works out great.  I keep all the floppies in a box in my sewing room so that they are instantly available.  To check prices you might go on Ebay and look at completed sales.  I wanted the Ellageo because I wanted the larger screen and the ability to edit/combine designs on the machine.  I don't know if the Ellure does that or even if you want that.


The Ellageo looks nice too!  I don't totally know what I want a machine.
As long as it does a 5x7 field I'm ok with that.  
The man selling it wants too much i think...almost as much as a new Brother 770.  
I know the Ellure is a sewing machine as well....I just really only need the embroidery part.



NiniMorris said:


> Has anyone here tried the Texture Magic from Superior threads?
> http://www.superiorthreads.com/shop/category/texture-magic-1/products/
> 
> It was originally designed for quilts, but the application has now been shown to be very cute in clothing.  It gives you a 'smoked' look with out all the work.  I had looked into be a distributor for this when it first came out, but changed my mind because I didn't have the time to invest in it.
> 
> I was looking for something different to try (back for a certain challenge) but never got around to buying it and now a project that would work perfectly for...
> 
> I'm thinking it will be one of my next projects...
> Nini


That looks neat!  I love the texture!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I want to see this on!! How cute is that!


Thank you.  The Beast costume is for my shop.  It is a size 12m...and I don't have anyone around here that little .
  I also made a furry bib to wear under the jacket.  So he will have a hairy chest .


----------



## NiniMorris

SallyfromDE said:


> My code couldn't be found, and I did this, pictures next day. Now I can't find my coupon to get my free photo book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini, what have you got in mind? I'd like to try something like this. I'm up for anew challenge.



I can help with the photopass book....My TA called Disney and they were able to give me the code assigned to my "free" dining...  She did have to call a couple of times, but it is the code from the photopass card that was sent in your voucher pack.



Nini


----------



## dianemom2

karebear23 said:


> The Ellageo looks nice too!  I don't totally know what I want a machine.
> As long as it does a 5x7 field I'm ok with that.
> The man selling it wants too much i think...almost as much as a new Brother 770.
> I know the Ellure is a sewing machine as well....I just really only need the embroidery part.


My machine is also a sewing machine but I never use it for that. I had wanted the bigger 6x10 hoop but I never use it.  I do use the ability to edit and combine designs on the machine all the time!  I love being able to add wording to my designs.  I bought my machine off ebay because I couldn't find what I wanted locally.  But I was very careful and I bought it through somebody using an Ebay store to sell it.  I also made sure I paid with a credit card (through Paypal) just in case the machine was DOA.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks Chiara, pics like this even give me baby fever for about 10 mins.  But it is too late for me.  I am 48 yo and my youngest is 23, but I still feel it.  I guess that is what grandchildren are for in my case.


*same here...baby fever is in our blood i think! and like you ellenbenny i am 48 and the g'babies are the thing that feeds the fever! and now with all mine growing up so fast i feel th eurge for a 'babybaby' in the family! the 7 grandest of grands are ages 4-9 alkl in school so no babies! but dd Brendi who had ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage last month is now getting the green light from docs to try again and let nature take it's course! so i am praying for a healthy pregnancy to be in her near future!they have gone with his parents to Gatlinburg for the fall break so who knows! her dhubby bought her a new jacket for the trip so in his words " he can show her off around Gatlinburg! " hehe....*


----------



## mkwj

Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.  

Here is our Prince Charming.  He was great with the kids.  He even asked dd for a dance turning down one of the step sisters.  It was really cute.  Wish I had taken video instead of pictures.








After dinner





Our 1st park day was a blast.  We went to HS, and that day we learned that my son was not afraid of trying anything.  I was shocked that he wanted to ride TOT.  He didn't like it, but I was so proud of him for trying.  He continued with the bravery for the rest of the trip.  There wasn't one single ride he didn't try.

This picture was so funny.  My kids didn't know he was real, and I had forgotten that they did this.  They were pulling on him to see and after a minute he jumped.  My kids came flying.  Their faces were priceless.  After laughing for bit we got them to go back up.





2nd day was at MK.  We went straight to Rapunzel, dd's favorite.  We ended up being first in line.  




That afternoon was the only day it rained and we got soaked.  It rained for hours.  Ponchos didn't help much.  We went to Crystal Palace for dinner so it was nice to get out of the rain.  My favorite line came from that dinner.  Before our trip my son was very curious if we were going to see the real characters, so it had been a big conversation.  Well right after Piglet came around dd who is 3 looked up and said, "Mommy if that is the real Piglet how come he has a zipper up the back."  I would have expected it from my 6 year old, but not the 3 year old.  I loved it though.





3rd day we did Epcot and the princess breakfast, and Chef's for dinner.  DD made sure she showed all her princesses to them.  I made her a belle dress, but she didn't want to wear it.  




I was disappointed with Chef's.  Food was okay, but I was hoping for better.  This was the one restaurant I really wanted to try.  Probably won't go back.
Remy had already gone by once, but they brought him back.  It was really cute.





4th day we went to AK.  I love this park and couldn't have spent another 1/2 of a day, but we didn't do hoppers this time.
Dd was a little tired.  I thought I had a better one.




We did Ohana's for dinner.  We had a lot of fun that night.

5th day we went back to MK and met up with my college roommate and her family.  It was a great day.




We went to Whispering Canyon that night.  None us were thrilled with the food.  It was dry and bland.  Another disappointing meal.  Again though the entertainment was great.

Our 6th day we went back to Epcot with our friends.  We ate lunch at Le Cellier.  My steak was delish.  
I don't remember Canada back area.  I am not sure I had ever been back there.  It was beautiful.  Wish we had taken more pictures than what we did.





Our last day we went back to MK for the 40th.  We were susposed to head to Gainsville to tailgate for the game, but we were having to much fun.  We ended up staying the entire day.  I am glad we did, because we all had a lot of fun.





Dd loved all the princesses.  It was the sweetest thing to listen to what she would say to them.  They were also really good with her.  Sometimes I felt bad for the people in line behind us.  




It really was a great trip and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## NiniMorris

mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> Here is our Prince Charming.  He was great with the kids.  He even asked dd for a dance turning down one of the step sisters.  It was really cute.  Wish I had taken video instead of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner



So funny...I started to say... that was the same Prince Charming we had...duh!  Same day!  LOL

Only none of my pictures turned out...he was all blurry.


Nini


----------



## ivey_family

I had to go back a ways to get caught up on park pictures!



sp0ngem0nkey said:


>



Your twins are so cute!!!



1308Miles said:


> Day 6: Ohana & MNSSHP



Looks like you all had a great time!  I just love the kids' costumes and your adults outfits(though I quoted the wrong pic)!!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here is the rest...
> 
> Day eight: Epcot  These outfits got alot of attention.  They do scream Disney



These are my favorite of your many dresses.  The pics of all your kiddos holding hands are SOOO sweet!  Glad you had such a great time!



tricia said:


> Why yes, I have done both in cord.  For the Insa, it was only the overskirt, the underskirt is in cotton.  For the Dortje, the black was from a pair of my cords that didn't fit properly.



So pretty!  I never thought of combining corduroy with cotton that way, but it's terrific!



teresajoy said:


>



I just love the look on your dd face here.  So sweet!



poohnpigletCA said:


> back from Halloween party in Disneyland. Thank you Fairygoodmother for finishing the costumes.



The HM costume is so clever!  What was the reaction of the Cast Members?  (Mary Poppins is beautiful too.)



ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



Aww!  Congrats!



karebear23 said:


> Beast Costume
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6246254926/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



Love this!



mkwj said:


>



All of the PC photos have been fun, but I think 'your' PC is the most handsome one posted.  

Love your family photo!  And, all your outfits look terrific!



It's been fun to see older photos from many of your kiddos in all the PC photos!


If anyone is interested, we posted the rest of our trip pics on our blog:
Walt Disney World 2011

I get to buy some more Carla C patterns today!  I'm going to get the Portrait Peasant, the Patchwork Twirl and the Simply Sweet.  I already bought fabric for a Fall/Thanksgiving PP top for dd.  I also plan to make her a PP dress for her first birthday party, but I haven't found fabric for it yet.  Time to get to work!

Regards,
C.


----------



## mkwj

ivey_family said:


> All of the PC photos have been fun, but I think 'your' PC is the most handsome one posted.
> 
> Love your family photo!  And, all your outfits look terrific!
> 
> I get to buy some more Carla C patterns today!  I'm going to get the Portrait Peasant, the Patchwork Twirl and the Simply Sweet.
> Regards,
> C.



I thought he was handsome too.  He had the personality to go with it as well.

I bought the Portrait Peasant too, but I keep putting it down.  For those that have made it, does it really take 3 yards for a size 3-4?  That seems like a lot of material.


----------



## ncmomof2

Here are our other PC encounters 

2008





2009





2010


----------



## squirrel

sp0ngem0nkey said:


> Were you in AK on Oct 5th by chance? I found a card that day and took a pic of the code before Disney destroyed the card. I have a pic of the family for reference.



Oh no!  Is that what disney does when you find a lost photopass card?  I wish I had known that!  I found one in the flying carpet at MK one night.  I turned it into the CM.


ncmomof2 was the only DisBoard member I saw on my trip.


----------



## mkwj

Originally Posted by sp0ngem0nkey  
Were you in AK on Oct 5th by chance? I found a card that day and took a pic of the code before Disney destroyed the card. I have a pic of the family for reference.

No we left on the 2nd.  It was lost at Epcot.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

my dd Candice's church had a fall festival this evening and Kensleigh called and asked Nanna and Pawpaw to come eat bbq with them! here they are after games,face painting & fair hair! look out Charlies Angels...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloe
i made thier lil skirts with some halloween fabric i got during the summer on clearance for $1 a yard at Hancocks! have enough for next year too!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks Chiara, pics like this even give me baby fever for about 10 mins.  But it is too late for me.  I am 48 yo and my youngest is 23, but I still feel it.  I guess that is what grandchildren are for in my case.



I'm 46 and my youngest is 6 but I still get baby fever from time to time.  I promised my daughter that just married I wouldn't pressure her for grandchildren.  That's going to come from the groom's mom, she's already bought an ultrasound photo frame!


mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day was at MK.  We went straight to Rapunzel, dd's favorite.  We ended up being first in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was a great trip and I can't wait to go back.



All your outfits are adoreable.  I really like the green fabric you used for the AK outfits.  Your family is beautiful!

I feel your pain about Disney.  We probably won't go for another couple of years either.  I'm very jealous of the people who go every year.  My hubby likes Disney but isn't a huge fan and wants to go other places on vacation.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> Per Teresa's request...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





VBAndrea said:


>



You hand-appliqued all of these, right?   Amazing!  I am in awe of anyone who can applique without an embroidery machine because I can barely do a simple mouse head!

This has nothing to do with sewing but is your Alexa always called "Alexis" even by people who have known her forever?  We get that all of the time!  From teachers, neighbors and the occasional relative!


----------



## VBAndrea

karebear23 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I don't get on here very much.  I'm always trying to catch up on this thread!!!
> 
> I love all the PC pictures.  It makes me want to make a ressie to see hiim!
> 
> Here are a couple of things I've been working on.
> Beast Costume
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6246254926/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/
> Jack Skellington
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6245734003/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


The Beast is fabulous and I read ahead and saw you did a hairy bib which would be so cute!



ellenbenny said:


> Thanks Chiara, pics like this even give me baby fever for about 10 mins.  But it is too late for me.  I am 48 yo and my youngest is 23, but I still feel it.  I guess that is what grandchildren are for in my case.


Hmmm, I'm 47 and my OLDEST is 9 y/o.  I can't imagine having a child in their 20's -- though I always have baby fever so grandchildren would be welcomed.  We even wanted to adopt (after a m/c and failed fertility treatment but we would have had to sell our RI house in order to have the spare $60K). 



mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> Here is our Prince Charming.  He was great with the kids.  He even asked dd for a dance turning down one of the step sisters.  It was really cute.  Wish I had taken video instead of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 1st park day was a blast.  We went to HS, and that day we learned that my son was not afraid of trying anything.  I was shocked that he wanted to ride TOT.  He didn't like it, but I was so proud of him for trying.  He continued with the bravery for the rest of the trip.  There wasn't one single ride he didn't try.
> 
> This picture was so funny.  My kids didn't know he was real, and I had forgotten that they did this.  They were pulling on him to see and after a minute he jumped.  My kids came flying.  Their faces were priceless.  After laughing for bit we got them to go back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day was at MK.  We went straight to Rapunzel, dd's favorite.  We ended up being first in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That afternoon was the only day it rained and we got soaked.  It rained for hours.  Ponchos didn't help much.  We went to Crystal Palace for dinner so it was nice to get out of the rain.  My favorite line came from that dinner.  Before our trip my son was very curious if we were going to see the real characters, so it had been a big conversation.  Well right after Piglet came around dd who is 3 looked up and said, "Mommy if that is the real Piglet how come he has a zipper up the back."  I would have expected it from my 6 year old, but not the 3 year old.  I loved it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd day we did Epcot and the princess breakfast, and Chef's for dinner.  DD made sure she showed all her princesses to them.  I made her a belle dress, but she didn't want to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed with Chef's.  Food was okay, but I was hoping for better.  This was the one restaurant I really wanted to try.  Probably won't go back.
> Remy had already gone by once, but they brought him back.  It was really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th day we went to AK.  I love this park and couldn't have spent another 1/2 of a day, but we didn't do hoppers this time.
> Dd was a little tired.  I thought I had a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did Ohana's for dinner.  We had a lot of fun that night.
> 
> 5th day we went back to MK and met up with my college roommate and her family.  It was a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Whispering Canyon that night.  None us were thrilled with the food.  It was dry and bland.  Another disappointing meal.  Again though the entertainment was great.
> 
> Our 6th day we went back to Epcot with our friends.  We ate lunch at Le Cellier.  My steak was delish.
> I don't remember Canada back area.  I am not sure I had ever been back there.  It was beautiful.  Wish we had taken more pictures than what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last day we went back to MK for the 40th.  We were susposed to head to Gainsville to tailgate for the game, but we were having to much fun.  We ended up staying the entire day.  I am glad we did, because we all had a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd loved all the princesses.  It was the sweetest thing to listen to what she would say to them.  They were also really good with her.  Sometimes I felt bad for the people in line behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was a great trip and I can't wait to go back.


Your children are adorable -- I imagine dd gets non-stop compliments on her gorgeous hair!  

I had to laugh that you wished you videoed instead of pics b/c Park Fare was our first night and I had the camcorder out and ready to go and LT came first and made a HUGE stink about dd's and dragged her away to see the steps and it was a big ordeal.  Then they posed for a pic -- it was at the time that I was panicking to switch the camera to photo mode and realized I had the camcorder turned on, but was not recording at all.  And I thought my dh would follow with the still camera, but no he's allergic to it.  I made him take stills at dd's pony party for her 5th birthday and guess how many photos he has of dd -- ZILCH (thankfully we had good friends there who took loads of pics as the dh dabbles in photography).

Anywhoo -- it looks like you all had a great trip.  I love the *zipper* story!  

Sad that Chef's wasn't good b/c it's on our to do list to see Remy -- of course dd will likely grow out of the outfit I made her by the time I can afford to go.



ivey_family said:


> All of the PC photos have been fun, but I think 'your' PC is the most handsome one posted.
> 
> If anyone is interested, we posted the rest of our trip pics on our blog:
> Walt Disney World 2011
> 
> I get to buy some more Carla C patterns today!  I'm going to get the Portrait Peasant, the Patchwork Twirl and the Simply Sweet.  I already bought fabric for a Fall/Thanksgiving PP top for dd.  I also plan to make her a PP dress for her first birthday party, but I haven't found fabric for it yet.  Time to get to work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I agree -- her PC was the best out of all posted.  Some of them are rather nerdy looking.

I will definitely go check out your pics!

If you are not buying a bundle pack, there are plenty of tuts for a patchwork twirl -- I have never used a pattern for any of mine.  I love the PP and SS though -- I use the top portion of the SS all the time and doctor it up a bit too and add all sorts of different skirts (patchwork, stripwork, etc.).



mkwj said:


> I thought he was handsome too.  He had the personality to go with it as well.
> 
> I bought the Portrait Peasant too, but I keep putting it down.  For those that have made it, does it really take 3 yards for a size 3-4?  That seems like a lot of material.


I have made in in a size 5 and there is no way it took that much material.  I bet that's if you are ruffling all the way around it.  I'm a betting 2 yards was the most I ever used, if that.  Print your pattern first and then figure out your skirt measurement and go from there.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my dd Candice's church had a fall festival this evening and Kensleigh called and asked Nanna and Pawpaw to come eat bbq with them! here they are after games,face painting & fair hair! look out Charlies Angels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloe
> i made thier lil skirts with some halloween fabric i got during the summer on clearance for $1 a yard at Hancocks! have enough for next year too!


I love those skirts!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm 46 and my youngest is 6 but I still get baby fever from time to time.  I promised my daughter that just married I wouldn't pressure her for grandchildren.  That's going to come from the groom's mom, she's already bought an ultrasound photo frame!


47 here, youngest is 7 -- but my oldest is 9.  I didn't get married until I was 35 y/o.  I would have loved to have had at least 4 children -- we kept trying for more but it got too expensive to continue our quest.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> You hand-appliqued all of these, right?   Amazing!  I am in awe of anyone who can applique without an embroidery machine because I can barely do a simple mouse head!
> 
> This has nothing to do with sewing but is your Alexa always called "Alexis" even by people who have known her forever?  We get that all of the time!  From teachers, neighbors and the occasional relative!


Yes, these were all hand appliqued -- I didn't get my embroidery machine until this past May.  I actually love hand appliqueing on Vida's.  Most all of them have little mistakes, but nothing too drastic that they can't be worn.

And yes, Alexa gets called Alexis fairly often.  Usually it's from dh's business acquaintances that might come over for dinner once in a blue moon, but my Dad used to call her Alexis from time to time (he has since passed away so have no idea if that would have continued or not!).  School (teachers and classmates) have been spot on calling her Alexa, but we are at a small private school -- there are only 12 kids in her class this year and it's 1st thru 3rd grade.  Neighborhood kids or parents that aren't great friends often refer to her as Alexis.  She is usually good about correcting people.  I correct people too but half they time they don't listen.


----------



## DMGeurts

I thought I had quoted the Beast and Jack Skellington outfits - but I don't think they showed up...  I just wanted to say that I really liked them a lot and the Beast outfit is AMAZING!!!




mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> Here is our Prince Charming.  He was great with the kids.  He even asked dd for a dance turning down one of the step sisters.  It was really cute.  Wish I had taken video instead of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 1st park day was a blast.  We went to HS, and that day we learned that my son was not afraid of trying anything.  I was shocked that he wanted to ride TOT.  He didn't like it, but I was so proud of him for trying.  He continued with the bravery for the rest of the trip.  There wasn't one single ride he didn't try.
> 
> This picture was so funny.  My kids didn't know he was real, and I had forgotten that they did this.  They were pulling on him to see and after a minute he jumped.  My kids came flying.  Their faces were priceless.  After laughing for bit we got them to go back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd day was at MK.  We went straight to Rapunzel, dd's favorite.  We ended up being first in line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That afternoon was the only day it rained and we got soaked.  It rained for hours.  Ponchos didn't help much.  We went to Crystal Palace for dinner so it was nice to get out of the rain.  My favorite line came from that dinner.  Before our trip my son was very curious if we were going to see the real characters, so it had been a big conversation.  Well right after Piglet came around dd who is 3 looked up and said, "Mommy if that is the real Piglet how come he has a zipper up the back."  I would have expected it from my 6 year old, but not the 3 year old.  I loved it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd day we did Epcot and the princess breakfast, and Chef's for dinner.  DD made sure she showed all her princesses to them.  I made her a belle dress, but she didn't want to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed with Chef's.  Food was okay, but I was hoping for better.  This was the one restaurant I really wanted to try.  Probably won't go back.
> Remy had already gone by once, but they brought him back.  It was really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th day we went to AK.  I love this park and couldn't have spent another 1/2 of a day, but we didn't do hoppers this time.
> Dd was a little tired.  I thought I had a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did Ohana's for dinner.  We had a lot of fun that night.
> 
> 5th day we went back to MK and met up with my college roommate and her family.  It was a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Whispering Canyon that night.  None us were thrilled with the food.  It was dry and bland.  Another disappointing meal.  Again though the entertainment was great.
> 
> Our 6th day we went back to Epcot with our friends.  We ate lunch at Le Cellier.  My steak was delish.
> I don't remember Canada back area.  I am not sure I had ever been back there.  It was beautiful.  Wish we had taken more pictures than what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last day we went back to MK for the 40th.  We were susposed to head to Gainsville to tailgate for the game, but we were having to much fun.  We ended up staying the entire day.  I am glad we did, because we all had a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd loved all the princesses.  It was the sweetest thing to listen to what she would say to them.  They were also really good with her.  Sometimes I felt bad for the people in line behind us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was a great trip and I can't wait to go back.



I really enjoyed seeing all of your customs in action.  Your children are so adorable... and I loved your AK fabric, as well.  Do you have any close-up pictures of it?



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my dd Candice's church had a fall festival this evening and Kensleigh called and asked Nanna and Pawpaw to come eat bbq with them! here they are after games,face painting & fair hair! look out Charlies Angels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloe
> i made thier lil skirts with some halloween fabric i got during the summer on clearance for $1 a yard at Hancocks! have enough for next year too!



Super adorable as usual!!!  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*but she does have on a Minnie Mouse tee shirt! 
 after dd Candice and her girls made a haunted cookie house ,and dd took pix ,Chloe wanted her Mom to let her 'model'...so this is what she got! check out her 'fashion' she put together herself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "Mom can you do a video?'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 " what NO VIDEO!?!"








ok one last pose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 can you say HAM!
i'd love to hook her up with one of the photography pages i follow on facebook,lots of ads for custom boutique shots,but the lady lives in another county and only shots these during the workday /week ...but i thnk Chloe would do great,her sisters too! 
thank you for checkin' out 'da mugget!'*


----------



## miprender

Loving all the PC pictures and Aladdin one too!




mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> Here is our Prince Charming.  He was great with the kids.  He even asked dd for a dance turning down one of the step sisters.  It was really cute.  Wish I had taken video instead of pictures.



Thanks for posting. Looks like you had a wonderful time. I know how you feel about waiting to go back for a few years. DH didn't want to go back until 2013 but I ended up convincing him we needed to go back next year!



ncmomof2 said:


> Here are our other PC encounters
> 2010





miprender said:


> *
> From April,2010:*



I wonder if this is the same guy.


----------



## cogero

yesterday I spent time looking for prince charming pictures from our one and only trip to 1900 PF and couldn't find one. Mentioned it to DH and he said remember we waited for 20 minutes after we were done and he never came. This was way back in 2006 and we did not know much about character meals and how the worked. Nowadays I would of asked for him to come buy.

THis was also before the stepsisters came to the table LOL

Today I am taking the girl to the orthodontist and then coming home to sew. I want to finish Cs Halloween skirt. I need to get better at time management.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> yesterday I spent time looking for prince charming pictures from our one and only trip to 1900 PF and couldn't find one. Mentioned it to DH and he said remember we waited for 20 minutes after we were done and he never came. This was way back in 2006 and we did not know much about character meals and how the worked. Nowadays I would of asked for him to come buy.
> 
> THis was also before the stepsisters came to the table LOL
> 
> Today I am taking the girl to the orthodontist and then coming home to sew. I want to finish Cs Halloween skirt. I need to get better at time management.


Orthodontist on a Sunday?!

I just finished a birthday gift for a party today (tote and crayon roll up to add to some other gifts) and will try to get pics up later -- I think I need to shorten the strap though   I also still need to get pics of the Beatles outfits (my dd's turned out so cute!), and I need to post pics on the BG site for something I've had done for three days now...

But you reminded me I have fabric to make dd a skirt too and I have a couple of Halloween applique designs for t's.  Best get to work -- am procrastinating my Halloween costumes because I dread them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

karebear23 said:


> Thank you.  The Beast costume is for my shop.  It is a size 12m...and I don't have anyone around here that little .
> I also made a furry bib to wear under the jacket.  So he will have a hairy chest .



Oh that is just way too cute!! 



NiniMorris said:


> I can help with the photopass book....My TA called Disney and they were able to give me the code assigned to my "free" dining...  She did have to call a couple of times, but it is the code from the photopass card that was sent in your voucher pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks Nini, I took the time today to finally go through my luggage, laundry etc..... I hadn't been able to, up to now because I came home sick. But! I found my book! Hopefully I can figure it out. I fogot to register the pass in the booklet, and the desk told me I use the reference # on the coupon. So we will see how that goes!


----------



## 1308Miles

ncmomof2 said:


> Love it all!  You all look great for the Halloween party! Glad you had fun.



Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful pics!  All the outfits look fabulous!  I love your Minnie Dot and DH's tie and suspenders.  Where does your dd get such blonde hair from?!  Our ds was like that as a toddler but my dh has blondish/ light brown hair and ds is now brown haired (except for his blonde birthmark patch)



DH was blonde as a child (I was a redhead) and my FIL is a redhead - -so we knew we either had a blonde child or a redhead in the works! My DS started off blonde as well but is slowly turning brown like DH.



ellenbenny said:


> I narrowed the pictures in order to quote, but I can't pick a favorite, everything looks amazing and your kids (and you and DH) are all adorable!  Great job and it looks like so much fun!!





SallyfromDE said:


> I love everything! I can't even pick a favorite. What luck to have a hubby that will wear matching customs!





PurpleEars said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pictures! It looks like everyone had a great time! I really like your costumes for MNSSHP!





*love*2*shop said:


> you Guys are SO LUCKY that you could get you MEN/ Hubbies to wear Custom/matching  shirts..OMG my hubby would





miprender said:


> I Love all the photos. What great family photos and I love that minnie dress you made.  How great that you met some of the disbou people.





teresajoy said:


> What fun!!! I love your pictures!!! The outfit you made yourself is great!





sp0ngem0nkey said:


> 1308Miles
> I could swear I saw your kiddos there!   I thought how cute is that!!! Love these outfits!





ivey_family said:


> Looks like you all had a great time!  I just love the kids' costumes and your adults outfits(though I quoted the wrong pic)!!





WyomingMomof6 said:


> I love these outfits!  Where did you find the fabric?



Thank you so much for all the compliments! We had such a great time and the kiddies got so much attention from CMs, characters, and other guests....they loved it. My dress was the Meghan pattern from SisBoom. SO easy to make (and so comfortable in the FL heat!)  I am VERY lucky to have DH want to wear customs...it was his idea, if you can believe it! As far as the fabric for the Ohana dress/shirt - I got the dark red solid Kona cotton fabric at JoAnn and hand-appliqued all of the monstera leaves on. It took FOREVER! Sp0ngem0nkey - how funny that you saw us there! You should have introduced yourself! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  We got back last Thurs. from our 9 day trip.  We had a blast.  The weather was perfect and no one got sick.  It was more crowded than normal.  I didn't see too many customs, in fact, I didn't see many people in Disney clothes period.  I thought that was odd.  I ran into 2 ladies from the board and my husband talked to someone else.  That was fun!
> 
> Lots of pictures are coming so I will probably do two posts.
> 
> Day One:  MK and Chef Mickey



LOVE all your outfits! What a beautiful family.





teresajoy said:


> Of course, after THIS wouldn't anyone look a little nervous???



This seriously cracked me up. 



Meshell2002 said:


> Ok, my kids have got to go back to school Monday. I've done most of the projects that I can do with them here, some of their shirts are a surprice
> 
> Fall sewing: Treat Bags for next week (parties start)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insa, overlay is Tinkerbell, and fairy mousehead coordinating shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Outfit, breakfast is at CRT (she will choose a princess dress if she wants) this is for later if she wants to change out of it.



Wow. I LOVE the Insa but I'm afraid of it!




teresajoy said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Who else has Prince Charming photos to post?



ME! I had the HUGEST crush on this PC, much to my DH's dismay. He called him 'Shiny Happy Forehead' all night long just to wind me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ellenbenny said:


>



What a sweet baby! Oh dear. I have major baby fever now.



mkwj said:


> /P9277606.jpg[/IMG]



Beautiful work on the outfits! Your children are precious.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



Love these outfits...the kids are adorable!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> ok one last pose!



Diva!


----------



## cogero

Yes Andrea my daughters orthodontist has hours on 1 Sunday a month. The only other days she is there is Wednesday and Thursday which are hard for us sometimes.


----------



## SallyfromDE

1308Miles said:


> I am VERY lucky to have DH want to wear customs...it was his idea, if you can believe it! As far as the fabric for the Ohana dress/shirt



You could make a mint if you can bottle and sell whatever it is with DH!!


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> You could make a mint if you can bottle and sell whatever it is with DH!!



I second this -- I would pay to have a dh like that!   I love my dh, but he is so anti-Dis it's pathetic!


----------



## VBAndrea

Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):

















Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time



This turned out so cute!  I just love the fabric you used too - it's super adorable!  And what an amazing compliment to receive.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> He must have been a Rhode Islander..... only a prince charming from RI would say "you guyz"



Now now, you know it would have to be "youz guyz" if he was a Rhode Islander 



Sorry I've been MIA - I wish I could say it's because I've been sewing up a storm, but no   still dealing with friends and their troubles, add to that we had the UMDF Carolina Foothills EFL Walk yesterday (which meant a week of helping Amber get stuff ready for Team Saving Savannah - which, although time consuming, is lots of fun) . . . 

Today I did manage to get Finn's Halloween costume done!  It went together MUCH easier than I'd thought it would . . . once I started it was done in about an hour and a half and that includes cutting time.
So, without further ado, I give you Gil from Bubble Guppies (minus the blue hair, because I wasn't spraying him just for a photo )...





Also, just have to share these pictures from the walk yesterday:
Savannah & Finn - if you look at the picture on the back of Finn's wagon you'll see we took a similar picture last year.





Amber & I with our friend, Dannielle.  We made our tutus 





And, because I just love this pic and she's the reason we do the walk:


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Today I did manage to get Finn's Halloween costume done!  It went together MUCH easier than I'd thought it would . . . once I started it was done in about an hour and a half and that includes cutting time.
> So, without further ado, I give you Gil from Bubble Guppies (minus the blue hair, because I wasn't spraying him just for a photo )...



This turned out perfect!  I saw that you posted it in my PTR too, but I haven't had a chance to comment over there.  I can't wait to see him with his blue hair.  



mphalens said:


> Also, just have to share these pictures from the walk yesterday:
> Savannah & Finn - if you look at the picture on the back of Finn's wagon you'll see we took a similar picture last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & I with our friend, Dannielle.  We made our tutus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, because I just love this pic and she's the reason we do the walk:



Can I just say P-R-E-C-I-O-U-S!!!!  They are both adorable - and I totally love that picture of them together on the back of the wagon last year - super cute!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Now now, you know it would have to be "youz guyz" if he was a Rhode Islander
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA - I wish I could say it's because I've been sewing up a storm, but no   still dealing with friends and their troubles, add to that we had the UMDF Carolina Foothills EFL Walk yesterday (which meant a week of helping Amber get stuff ready for Team Saving Savannah - which, although time consuming, is lots of fun) . . .
> 
> Today I did manage to get Finn's Halloween costume done!  It went together MUCH easier than I'd thought it would . . . once I started it was done in about an hour and a half and that includes cutting time.
> So, without further ado, I give you Gil from Bubble Guppies (minus the blue hair, because I wasn't spraying him just for a photo )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just have to share these pictures from the walk yesterday:
> Savannah & Finn - if you look at the picture on the back of Finn's wagon you'll see we took a similar picture last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & I with our friend, Dannielle.  We made our tutus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, because I just love this pic and she's the reason we do the walk:



OK, I have to laugh at your Finn pic only because of the editing -- let me guess, a messy kitchen in the background?  I love the costume!  What did you end up using for the shirt portion?  And now that you're done how about a drive up here to help me with some Sgt. Pepper's costumes?

Love your Savannah pics!  And you girls look awesome in your tutus


----------



## VBAndrea

BTW, can poor Finn walk in that costume?

Also wanted to add I am sorry you are going through so much with your friends.  You will be rewarded for being a good friend


----------



## PurpleEars

ellenbenny said:


> For those who haven't already seen it on facebook, we welcomed our first grandson on Weds.  Mom, Dad, and big sister are all doing fine and they got to go home today.



Awww. He is so cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Halloween outfits for Alexa and Connor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view.  Not the best pictures because I took them with my cell phone.  My camera is not working well, probably because Connor took the memory card out, forced it back in the wrong way and did who knows what else.



Cute outfits. I like the "feet"



VBAndrea said:


> And our Aladdin wasn't over the top dreamy, but he was cute and his personality was outstanding.  We must have held up the line for a good long time -- he actually gave me a lot more attention than he did dd which was fine b/c dd loves Jasmine so they chatted.  He raved about Alexa's dress and our autograph books.... and in the photo dd has her hands right over Jasmine's face (on the dress)!



That is a cute dress. I have to say the Aladdin I met in the past didn't stand out on my mind. Genie, on the other hand, is always a hoot!



karebear23 said:


> [/url]
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6246254926/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/
> Jack Skellington
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6245734003/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



Good job on both of them!



mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really was a great trip and I can't wait to go back.



Thanks for sharing your pictures! Your family looked very cute! I hope you will get to go back sooner than you thought!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my dd Candice's church had a fall festival this evening and Kensleigh called and asked Nanna and Pawpaw to come eat bbq with them! here they are after games,face painting & fair hair! look out Charlies Angels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloe
> i made thier lil skirts with some halloween fabric i got during the summer on clearance for $1 a yard at Hancocks! have enough for next year too!



Cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time



Great job on the gift. Doesn't it feel nice to have other people notice your work? I have someone telling me today that I should sell my Disney themed clothing (but she may be biased as I am helping her plan a trip). She now wants to take sewing lessons with me when she gets back from her trip. We'll see if it happens or not.



mphalens said:


> Sorry I've been MIA - I wish I could say it's because I've been sewing up a storm, but no   still dealing with friends and their troubles, add to that we had the UMDF Carolina Foothills EFL Walk yesterday (which meant a week of helping Amber get stuff ready for Team Saving Savannah - which, although time consuming, is lots of fun) . . .
> 
> Today I did manage to get Finn's Halloween costume done!  It went together MUCH easier than I'd thought it would . . . once I started it was done in about an hour and a half and that includes cutting time.
> So, without further ado, I give you Gil from Bubble Guppies (minus the blue hair, because I wasn't spraying him just for a photo )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just have to share these pictures from the walk yesterday:
> Savannah & Finn - if you look at the picture on the back of Finn's wagon you'll see we took a similar picture last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & I with our friend, Dannielle.  We made our tutus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, because I just love this pic and she's the reason we do the walk:



Great job on the costume! That's a cute picture of Savannah and Finn. You girls look awesome in the tutu's!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out perfect!  I saw that you posted it in my PTR too, but I haven't had a chance to comment over there.  I can't wait to see him with his blue hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say P-R-E-C-I-O-U-S!!!!  They are both adorable - and I totally love that picture of them together on the back of the wagon last year - super cute!
> 
> D~



Thanks! I can't wait to see the blue hair either   I think Thursday the 27th is our first costume event (school costume parade & party) ... and Friday the 28th is our MOMS Club party, which means Friday during the day he'll have blue hair because I'm not washing it out only to put it back in the next night! 

I felt like I didn't get as many pictures this year at the walk, but then again, last year I was there from 3am-12pm, so ... this year I was only there from 8:15-11:45 




VBAndrea said:


> OK, I have to laugh at your Finn pic only because of the editing -- let me guess, a messy kitchen in the background?  I love the costume!  What did you end up using for the shirt portion?  And now that you're done how about a drive up here to help me with some Sgt. Pepper's costumes?
> 
> Love your Savannah pics!  And you girls look awesome in your tutus



Editing, well, he said he wanted to be under water . . . and there might have been a big pile of dirty laundry on the floor behind him, so I was happy to oblige 

I like how the tutus came out, but I wish they'd told me about this project BEFORE I went to RI instead of the day after I came back . . .  those dang tutus cost $$$$$ because we had to buy the supplies at Walmart instead of Ryco and we had to go to multiple Walmarts to find enough black tulle, so gas was crazy too. . . 




VBAndrea said:


> BTW, can poor Finn walk in that costume?
> 
> Also wanted to add I am sorry you are going through so much with your friends.  You will be rewarded for being a good friend



He can walk . . . It's completely open at the bottom and really more of a tube  skirt, BUT It has a lot of give to the material. . . He does insist on walking a little funny in it though - but he CAN RUN in it . . . as he showed us after taking this picture!

I almost hung up on one of my friends tonight . . . I love her, I do, but I've been friends with her for 14 years and I KNOW her, and know why she is the way she is. . . but sometimes she just makes me completely insane.  I can only say the same thing so many times before I want to scream.  Tonight was one of those nights.  Where's the smilie banging his head on a wall?  That's me.


----------



## PatchPixie

I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent 

I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set 
I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching 
hair bows, too.

Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??

I'll post pics when I'm all done 



Gonna go drool over more of your work....


Nice to "meet" you!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching
> hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!


*welcome !!! i too love to use vintage/upcycled fabric,i love to check out the sheets/pillowcases at the thrift stores! not only do  like finding a deal i like knowing i can repurpose these things! wewent to WDW late may/early june and i made all the outfits for my 3 dgd's that went with us and i used all recycled fbrics { except for one outfit} and i didn't have more than $5 in each outfit!  i am very frugal..
 i can't wait to see what you have done! *


----------



## mkwj

DMGeurts said:


> I really enjoyed seeing all of your customs in action.  Your children are so adorable... and I loved your AK fabric, as well.  Do you have any close-up pictures of it?
> D~



I will have to look for it.  If not I will take a picture.  I loved it when I saw it.  It came from a fabric store in Nashville.  LOVED the store but the prices were high.  Luckily they were having a 50% sale for a yard or higher.


Thank you all for the compliments on the pictures.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see the blue hair either   I think Thursday the 27th is our first costume event (school costume parade & party) ... and Friday the 28th is our MOMS Club party, which means Friday during the day he'll have blue hair because I'm not washing it out only to put it back in the next night!
> 
> I felt like I didn't get as many pictures this year at the walk, but then again, last year I was there from 3am-12pm, so ... this year I was only there from 8:15-11:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editing, well, he said he wanted to be under water . . . and there might have been a big pile of dirty laundry on the floor behind him, so I was happy to oblige
> 
> I like how the tutus came out, but I wish they'd told me about this project BEFORE I went to RI instead of the day after I came back . . .  those dang tutus cost $$$$$ because we had to buy the supplies at Walmart instead of Ryco and we had to go to multiple Walmarts to find enough black tulle, so gas was crazy too. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can walk . . . It's completely open at the bottom and really more of a tube  skirt, BUT It has a lot of give to the material. . . He does insist on walking a little funny in it though - but he CAN RUN in it . . . as he showed us after taking this picture!
> 
> I almost hung up on one of my friends tonight . . . I love her, I do, but I've been friends with her for 14 years and I KNOW her, and know why she is the way she is. . . but sometimes she just makes me completely insane.  I can only say the same thing so many times before I want to scream.  Tonight was one of those nights.  Where's the smilie banging his head on a wall?  That's me.


Cute that Finn wanted to be under water!  

Were you able to get the tutu tulle on rolls at least or did you have to cut it all?  And I truly hope your friends helped and that you didn't make all three.

As for your friend -- maybe it's time for a bit of distancing.  I had a neighbor who was one of my best friends, albeit very needy.  When she was good she was great and when she was a snot I brushed it off b/c knew she would come around.  One day we sent her son home for foul language (which had been an ongoing problem and which I talked to her about -- this was nothing new) and she called me up and chewed me out for the *severe* punishment and has never spoken to me again in my life.  This was two years ago and she lives right across the street.  I was really hurt at first b/c usually she comes around in a week and this time didn't.  But in talking to another neighbor/friend of mine she assured that sometimes you just need to divorce a friend and I was jumping through too many hoops for her as it was.  I'm not saying divorce your friend, but maybe make it so you're not so available to her if she keeps rehashing the same thing over and over.  At the same time though, we all have our problems and it's nice to be able to vent, and chances are that's what your friend is doing.    If it's to the point where it's disrupting your life some though, I would cut back if possible.



PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching
> hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!


Welcome!  Keep posting for now b/c you need 10 posts b/f you can put up pics, and we all LOVE pics!  I have tried thrift stores from time to time, but I never have luck finding anything useful there.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

WTMTQ!  Love everything!  Been really busy the last few weeks.  Have a 5k and a 6k to run, work, sewing for others, homeschooling the girls!  Let's just say a need a break from my life for just a day!



VBAndrea said:


> Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time



I love your crayon roll up.  Do you just sew it all together then use bias tape instead of having to turn it?  The one I have you have to turn and I don't like the way I have to sew that little bit that you turn through!



PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching
> hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!



Welcome!  You are not crazy obsessed!  Although, this is coming from another crazy obsessed person, so my opinion doesn't mean much!  Once you get to 10 posts you need to share!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time



WHat an awesome present.



PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching
> hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!



Can't wait to see your pictures and Welcome.

I am so tired today. The boy didn't sleep and DH and I were up from 12:30 to 3am with him. I was anticipating being able to sleep last night since DH was home UGH.

Oh well time to get busy on some sewing before work.


----------



## Shleedogg

So I basically did a post and run a couple of months ago before I went on a sewing binge.  I've sewn a Rapunzel, Tiana, Drizella, Cinderella and Anastasia costume - first 3 for my 3 yr old, Cindy for my 6 month old and Anastasia for myself.  Working on DH's Prince Charming costume.

I have a question for all of you, especially those of you who do this as a side business.  I have been contacted by a girl I went to high school with via Facebook about making 4 dresses for her daughters for over a year away.  I'm assuming for next Halloween, haven't gotten the details from her yet.  How to you figure out what to charge for your time?  I want to be fair, but also don't want to do it for free.  I asked her what dresses she wanted and what she wanted to pay, still waiting for a response.  

The dresses I've made have ranged from $30-$55, including a pattern and that's obviously not paying for time.  I feel like if I say $75 or so per dress, that's going to sound like I'm over charging.  But if it takes me 6 hrs to sew, plus pattern and fabric cutting time, it seems about right to me.  Your thoughts?


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Shleedogg said:


> So I basically did a post and run a couple of months ago before I went on a sewing binge.  I've sewn a Rapunzel, Tiana, Drizella, Cinderella and Anastasia costume - first 3 for my 3 yr old, Cindy for my 6 month old and Anastasia for myself.  Working on DH's Prince Charming costume.
> 
> I have a question for all of you, especially those of you who do this as a side business.  I have been contacted by a girl I went to high school with via Facebook about making 4 dresses for her daughters for over a year away.  I'm assuming for next Halloween, haven't gotten the details from her yet.  How to you figure out what to charge for your time?  I want to be fair, but also don't want to do it for free.  I asked her what dresses she wanted and what she wanted to pay, still waiting for a response.
> 
> The dresses I've made have ranged from $30-$55, including a pattern and that's obviously not paying for time.  I feel like if I say $75 or so per dress, that's going to sound like I'm over charging.  But if it takes me 6 hrs to sew, plus pattern and fabric cutting time, it seems about right to me.  Your thoughts?



If it is costing you anywhere from $30-$55 to make the dress, then $75 is not enough!  Someone told me they charge $20 for each hour of sewing, in addition to cost of materials.


----------



## Lauriepop

Shleedogg said:


> The dresses I've made have ranged from $30-$55, including a pattern and that's obviously not paying for time.  I feel like if I say $75 or so per dress, that's going to sound like I'm over charging.  But if it takes me 6 hrs to sew, plus pattern and fabric cutting time, it seems about right to me.  Your thoughts?



I have the same problem! People ask me to make things for them, and I really undercharge because they are friends! Bottom line though...our time is valuable so I would charge what you think your time is worth over the cost of the supplies. I think people are more willing to pay the higher prices than we sometimes realize. Good luck!


----------



## Lauriepop

mkwj said:


> I will have to look for it.  If not I will take a picture.  I loved it when I saw it.  It came from a fabric store in Nashville.  LOVED the store but the prices were high.  Luckily they were having a 50% sale for a yard or higher.



First of all, I loved all of your outfits and your kids are adorable! 

What fabric store in Nashville? I live in the Nashville area and would love another fabric source! Thanks!


----------



## Lauriepop

To ncmomof2-

I love all of the outfits you made for your trip!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mommyof2princesses said:


> I love your crayon roll up.  Do you just sew it all together then use bias tape instead of having to turn it?  The one I have you have to turn and I don't like the way I have to sew that little bit that you turn through!



That's exactly what I did -- I followed this tut:
http://yougogirl.typepad.com/you_go...-has-passed-and-valentines-isnt-yet-here.html

The first time I did her measurements exactly and had problems with the width of the holder near the bias -- it also made more spaces than I had for colored pencils, so get your pencils first and adjust!

This time I resized it for crayons but still used the twistable crayons (they are just cheaper than the pencils and I was at Walmart so that's what I bought).  I guessed on the measurements and then just cut the extra fabric off at the end.

And in the tut she makes her own trim for the edges, but I just used double fold bias tape for ease.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I am having a MONDAY on Monday! had to work { even though i am pre-k asst. and we are out today/tomorrow for fall break,was asked to pitch in so i did,extra money!} only had to work 2 1/2 so i headed to Joann and got me and sil each 4 pj patterns to cover all family sizes! Mccalls for 99cents! also a cute jacket/coat pattern for my dgd's. picked up a fleece remnent { makings hatsscarves for xmas gifts} and a long blonde wig {$5} for Elli for her goddess costume { 60% off halloween}. I was so happy drivng home enjoying the beautiful weather ,looking forward to making a sammich and watching bridesmaids on the dvr! 
 then my dadblamed car decided to DIE! thank GOD i got it pulled into a Church parking lot before it went!! Called dh who thangoodness was on his lunch break and could hear his phone.he came and got me and we cleaned out all the junk n the car,g'kids booster seat,books,toys etc...and he brought me home ,went back to work and we will have to see about the car later...he can usually figure out whats wrong but not this time i think it bit the dust...but it's been an ok car for the past 6 years,it's a 91* camry with 220,000+miles on it! so i think she is done!
 so now i am waiting till this evening when he gets off to see if he and his nephew can figure out whats wrong and if i will be carless for a bit...i hate being w/o my car,feels like my wings have been clipped! 
 thanks for letting me vent...prayers for either a fixed car are a blessing to get a new one...he could ask his momfoor $$$ and pay her when we get taxes { planning to get me another car then anyways} but he will never ask...aaarrrggghhh....always somehting...but we are all safe and healthy so alls good wiht the world *


----------



## SallyfromDE

PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching
> hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!



 Welcome!!!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> Per Teresa's request...
> 
> Our PC was very nice, actually there was not a single character at Park Fare that wasn't great.  All gave dd lots of attention.



He is quite handsome! I'm glad he was nice too! 



VBAndrea said:


> And our Aladdin wasn't over the top dreamy, but he was cute and his personality was outstanding.  We must have held up the line for a good long time -- he actually gave me a lot more attention than he did dd which was fine b/c dd loves Jasmine so they chatted.  He raved about Alexa's dress and our autograph books.... and in the photo dd has her hands right over Jasmine's face (on the dress)!


I have a bit of a crush on Aladdin too. I like that he chatted with you!
I'll need to find the picture Heather decorted for me on our last trip!



karebear23 said:


> I love all the PC pictures.  It makes me want to make a ressie to see hiim!
> 
> Here are a couple of things I've been working on.
> Beast Costume



If you go to 1900 Park Fare, you get the steps too!!! 

LOVE the Beast costume!!! How cute is that! 



ellenbenny said:


> Love all the prince charming and character pics!!
> 
> The only PC pic I got is a little blurry. DGD loved interacting with all the characters, but got quite shy with PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was the least interactive, all the other characters there were great!



Awww, sweet! 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's one.  This Prince Charming was very cute and actually chatted with the kids quite a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drusilla was my fave though.  Here Connor is asking her why she is mean to Cinderella and she's explaining that's what happens when you let mice make your clothes!




Awww, such sweet pictures!!!!! 



mkwj said:


> Okay finally some pictures from our trip.  We really had a lot of fun, and I am feeling the sadness that we probably won't be able to go back for a couple of years.
> 
> Here is our Prince Charming.  He was great with the kids.  He even asked dd for a dance turning down one of the step sisters.  It was really cute.  Wish I had taken video instead of pictures.



Oh my! He is a cutie!!! Lydia is giggling up a storm looking at his picture!!! Arminda too. 

(Didn't someone else have this PC as well?)

They have both decided that their Uncle Henry would make a perfect Prince Charming if ONLY he didn't hate Disney. 





ivey_family said:


> I just love the look on your dd face here.  So sweet!
> 
> 
> C.



Thanks!!!! She was so excited that I made her something! 



mkwj said:


> I thought he was handsome too.  He had the personality to go with it as well.
> 
> I bought the Portrait Peasant too, but I keep putting it down.  For those that have made it, does it really take 3 yards for a size 3-4?  That seems like a lot of material.



I know I don't use that much for the bigger sizes! It is much less. Just lay out your pieces and measure how much it would take that way.  (If I have time, I'll do it for you later, hopefully I don't have to eat my words!)


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are our other PC encounters
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010



I love all these!!! And, I love seeing your kids at different ages! They are so adorable. 


DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]*


*

Thank you for sharing these!!!!! They made me smile!!!! 


miprender said:



			I wonder if this is the same guy.

Click to expand...


I thought he was too. 



cogero said:



			yesterday I spent time looking for prince charming pictures from our one and only trip to 1900 PF and couldn't find one. Mentioned it to DH and he said remember we waited for 20 minutes after we were done and he never came. This was way back in 2006 and we did not know much about character meals and how the worked. Nowadays I would of asked for him to come buy.

THis was also before the stepsisters came to the table LOL

Today I am taking the girl to the orthodontist and then coming home to sew. I want to finish Cs Halloween skirt. I need to get better at time management.
		
Click to expand...


I guess you need to go back! 



1308Miles said:



			This seriously cracked me up. 


ME! I had the HUGEST crush on this PC, much to my DH's dismay. He called him 'Shiny Happy Forehead' all night long just to wind me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click to expand...


As Corey just said, "That is SERIOUSLY the FUNNIEST picture EVER!" We will have to enlarge it to poster size for his graduation! 

I love it that you had a crush on PC and your husband was a bit jealous!!! 


VBAndrea said:



			Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):





Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time 

Click to expand...


These look great!!!! 
Doesn't it feel good to have people appreciate what you make? 



mphalens said:








Amber & I with our friend, Dannielle.  We made our tutus 





And, because I just love this pic and she's the reason we do the walk:




Click to expand...


Such a cute little Guppie!!!! 

I love you guys in your tutus!!! You are all so cute!!

LOVE Savannnah!!!! Such a beautiful little girl! I can't believe how old she's getting!! It seems like Amber was JUST pregnant with her! 





PatchPixie said:



			I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent 

I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set 
I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching 
hair bows, too.

Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??

I'll post pics when I'm all done 



Gonna go drool over more of your work....


Nice to "meet" you!! 

Click to expand...

I think you are going to fit right in!!!! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:



I am having a MONDAY on Monday! had to work { even though i am pre-k asst. and we are out today/tomorrow for fall break,was asked to pitch in so i did,extra money!} only had to work 2 1/2 so i headed to Joann and got me and sil each 4 pj patterns to cover all family sizes! Mccalls for 99cents! also a cute jacket/coat pattern for my dgd's. picked up a fleece remnent { makings hatsscarves for xmas gifts} and a long blonde wig {$5} for Elli for her goddess costume { 60% off halloween}. I was so happy drivng home enjoying the beautiful weather ,looking forward to making a sammich and watching bridesmaids on the dvr! 
 then my dadblamed car decided to DIE! thank GOD i got it pulled into a Church parking lot before it went!! Called dh who thangoodness was on his lunch break and could hear his phone.he came and got me and we cleaned out all the junk n the car,g'kids booster seat,books,toys etc...and he brought me home ,went back to work and we will have to see about the car later...he can usually figure out whats wrong but not this time i think it bit the dust...but it's been an ok car for the past 6 years,it's a 91* camry with 220,000+miles on it! so i think she is done!
 so now i am waiting till this evening when he gets off to see if he and his nephew can figure out whats wrong and if i will be carless for a bit...i hate being w/o my car,feels like my wings have been clipped! 
 thanks for letting me vent...prayers for either a fixed car are a blessing to get a new one...he could ask his momfoor $$$ and pay her when we get taxes { planning to get me another car then anyways} but he will never ask...aaarrrggghhh....always somehting...but we are all safe and healthy so alls good wiht the world 

Click to expand...


I'm so sorry about the car!!!!*


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time




Those came out great. We love LPS toys around here.  Was this the friend that like pirates and princesses



1308Miles said:


> As far as the fabric for the Ohana dress/shirt - I got the dark red solid Kona cotton fabric at JoAnn and hand-appliqued all of the monster leaves on. It took FOREVER!
> Diva!



 HMMM..... Heather if you are reading this maybe you could make an applique for those leaves



mphalens said:


> Now now, you know it would have to be "youz guyz" if he was a Rhode Islander
> 
> Today I did manage to get Finn's Halloween costume done!  It went together MUCH easier than I'd thought it would . . . once I started it was done in about an hour and a half and that includes cutting time.
> So, without further ado, I give you Gil from Bubble Guppies (minus the blue hair, because I wasn't spraying him just for a photo )...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber & I with our friend, Dannielle.  We made our tutus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, because I just love this pic and she's the reason we do the walk:



What a cute little gumpie. I was wondering why the background was like that. It almost looked like you cut him out of a magazine

Love the tutus and the cutie pie Savanah



PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching
> hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!



 No one here will think your obsessing


----------



## disneymomof1

What color would you use for an eeyore cutie?  Gray or go more towards a periwinkle color? It is going to go on a fuschia t-shirt.
Check out my ticker, and of course tonight I was working on a Rapunzel shirt, and my needle keeps falling out, and somehow the embroidery got messed up, so now I need to find a pink t and I am very frustrated !!


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> I almost hung up on one of my friends tonight . . . I love her, I do, but I've been friends with her for 14 years and I KNOW her, and know why she is the way she is. . . but sometimes she just makes me completely insane.  I can only say the same thing so many times before I want to scream.  Tonight was one of those nights.  Where's the smilie banging his head on a wall?  That's me.



Sorry to hear about your friend giving you troubles. I hope today is a better day. 



PatchPixie said:


> I feel like I just found "my people"!! I've been sewing for years but this is the first time I've gone whole hog on making OOAK outfits for my girls for WDW. You all have some serious talent
> 
> I have their Dis t-shirt dresses done and their casual princess outfits done (for after their Cinderella breakfast - no way they'll rock their gowns all day...)..currently working on AK sets and then one more Mickey/Minnie set
> I don use patterns and I try to use lots of vintage and upcycled fabrics. I just scored some sweet vintage Dis pillowcases/sheets - so I might try to squeak another outfit out, too! He he I just taught myself how to make cute matching hair bows, too.
> 
> Everybody thinks I'm crazy obsessed...maybe I am??
> 
> I'll post pics when I'm all done
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go drool over more of your work....
> 
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!!



Welcome! I am sure most people think that I am crazy obsessed too. I justify that by saying I don't watch TV (except news) or go to the movies, so sewing is my entertainment! (ok, and this board too)



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am having a MONDAY on Monday! had to work { even though i am pre-k asst. and we are out today/tomorrow for fall break,was asked to pitch in so i did,extra money!} only had to work 2 1/2 so i headed to Joann and got me and sil each 4 pj patterns to cover all family sizes! Mccalls for 99cents! also a cute jacket/coat pattern for my dgd's. picked up a fleece remnent { makings hatsscarves for xmas gifts} and a long blonde wig {$5} for Elli for her goddess costume { 60% off halloween}. I was so happy drivng home enjoying the beautiful weather ,looking forward to making a sammich and watching bridesmaids on the dvr!
> then my dadblamed car decided to DIE! thank GOD i got it pulled into a Church parking lot before it went!! Called dh who thangoodness was on his lunch break and could hear his phone.he came and got me and we cleaned out all the junk n the car,g'kids booster seat,books,toys etc...and he brought me home ,went back to work and we will have to see about the car later...he can usually figure out whats wrong but not this time i think it bit the dust...but it's been an ok car for the past 6 years,it's a 91* camry with 220,000+miles on it! so i think she is done!
> so now i am waiting till this evening when he gets off to see if he and his nephew can figure out whats wrong and if i will be carless for a bit...i hate being w/o my car,feels like my wings have been clipped!
> thanks for letting me vent...prayers for either a fixed car are a blessing to get a new one...he could ask his momfoor $$$ and pay her when we get taxes { planning to get me another car then anyways} but he will never ask...aaarrrggghhh....always somehting...but we are all safe and healthy so alls good wiht the world *



Sorry to hear about your car. Nice score on the 99-cent patterns. The cheapest I can ever get them here is around $3.50!



miprender said:


> HMMM..... Heather if you are reading this maybe you could make an applique for those leaves



Not trying to steal Heather's business, but I digitized one for a 4x4 hoop for a Big Give. You are welcome to have it until Heather does hers!



disneymomof1 said:


> What color would you use for an eeyore cutie?  Gray or go more towards a periwinkle color? It is going to go on a fuschia t-shirt.
> Check out my ticker, and of course tonight I was working on a Rapunzel shirt, and my needle keeps falling out, and somehow the embroidery got messed up, so now I need to find a pink t and I am very frustrated !!



I would suggest periwinkle.

Ok, off to finish off a couple of blouses for work (I am resisting putting anything Disney related on them for now, let's see how long I can hold out) and start on a second rendition of the World Showcase insa!


----------



## teresajoy

miprender said:


> HMMM..... Heather if you are reading this maybe you could make an applique for those leaves



Funny you would mention that... wait a day or two... (she sent out an email Saturday asking someone to test it...)




disneymomof1 said:


> What color would you use for an eeyore cutie?  Gray or go more towards a periwinkle color? It is going to go on a fuschia t-shirt.
> Check out my ticker, and of course tonight I was working on a Rapunzel shirt, and my needle keeps falling out, and somehow the embroidery got messed up, so now I need to find a pink t and I am very frustrated !!



I would go with a periwinkle.


----------



## Disneymom1218

disneymomof1 said:


> What color would you use for an eeyore cutie?  Gray or go more towards a periwinkle color? It is going to go on a fuschia t-shirt.
> Check out my ticker, and of course tonight I was working on a Rapunzel shirt, and my needle keeps falling out, and somehow the embroidery got messed up, so now I need to find a pink t and I am very frustrated !!



I would use more of a periwinkle for Eeyore. Woo hoo on the Ticker. I wish I could post mine, but the girls can read and know what they are now. we are surprising them with a trip next yr. was going to be March but now it's May. we are going with friends of ours who also happen to be related to the girls. Have a ball and can't wait to see your shirts, also I hope you can get your machine to cooperate.


----------



## Disney Yooper

teresajoy said:


> Vicki, that is so sweet! What a wonderful thing for your Mom to do!
> 
> Lucky for him, Brian does not remember this quilt.



Brian was a college friend so he didn't get to sign it.    This was done my senior year in high school.  I'm sure there are other much more exciting memories from our days at Tech.


----------



## PatchPixie

I've been checking out everyone's work on the Photobucket page - nice work!! You all make me want to make even MORE outfits  I am contemplating a Star Wars set for my older daughter as she is really excited for Star Tours and also Lego land as she just started playing the wii game with her dad this year and reading just about every Star Wars book she can get her mitts on. Plus, I think they'll need a holiday inspired outfit - so I may do Christmas twirl skirts and they can wear them with Mickey Ts....

So, do you keep all their outfits forever and ever as mementos or resell them to fund your next trip? 

I'll try to take pics of the 2 finished outfits tomorrow


----------



## teresajoy

Disney Yooper said:


> Brian was a college friend so he didn't get to sign it.    This was done my senior year in high school.  I'm sure there are other much more exciting memories from our days at Tech.



Should his nervous laughter after I read him this concern me?????


----------



## mkwj

Lauriepop said:


> First of all, I loved all of your outfits and your kids are adorable!
> 
> What fabric store in Nashville? I live in the Nashville area and would love another fabric source! Thanks!




Thank you,  I think they are pretty cute myself.  

The fabric store was textile fabrics.  They had a pretty cute ribbon section too.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Those came out great. We love LPS toys around here.  Was this the friend that like pirates and princesses


No -- the girl that liked pirates and superheroes got a pirate bag and pencil roll up.  My dd said she liked girly things but her parents said absolutely not!

This girl is our neighbor and Alexa's best friend in the neighborhood.  She is very girly.  I asked her about a month ago what she wanted for her birthday and she asked for LPS so I was happy to find this in the remnant bin at Walmart -- only 20% off, but at Walmart prices it was still less than $4 for a yard.



disneymomof1 said:


> What color would you use for an eeyore cutie?  Gray or go more towards a periwinkle color? It is going to go on a fuschia t-shirt.
> Check out my ticker, and of course tonight I was working on a Rapunzel shirt, and my needle keeps falling out, and somehow the embroidery got messed up, so now I need to find a pink t and I am very frustrated !!


I would do periwinkle.  Make sure you tighten your needle with the screw driver -- I also sadly learned that hand tightening causes the needle to fall out.  It was the only shirt I ever ruined though!  Good luck finding a t -- I was looking for some girly ones the other day at Target and they are cleared out.  Need to try to run to ON today to see what they have left.  I like to have some on hand for BG's.  Sadly, don't think I have time to go to ON with these Halloween costumes I'm working on and I have no choice but to go grocery shopping today (YUCK!).



PatchPixie said:


> I've been checking out everyone's work on the Photobucket page - nice work!! You all make me want to make even MORE outfits  I am contemplating a Star Wars set for my older daughter as she is really excited for Star Tours and also Lego land as she just started playing the wii game with her dad this year and reading just about every Star Wars book she can get her mitts on. Plus, I think they'll need a holiday inspired outfit - so I may do Christmas twirl skirts and they can wear them with Mickey Ts....
> 
> So, do you keep all their outfits forever and ever as mementos or resell them to fund your next trip?
> 
> I'll try to take pics of the 2 finished outfits tomorrow


I have kept everything but my dd still fits into everything I've made her.  Vida's are very forgiving.  She just wore one of her AK dresses to a safari party and it was a bit short, but will look fine with leggings under it this winter.  I just made things on the long side to start with so two years later everything still works.  I have a skinny dd and I think that helps.


----------



## miprender

DisneyJazz.... hope you car is OK today!




disneymomof1 said:


> What color would you use for an eeyore cutie?  Gray or go more towards a periwinkle color? It is going to go on a fuschia t-shirt.
> Check out my ticker, and of course tonight I was working on a Rapunzel shirt, and my needle keeps falling out, and somehow the embroidery got messed up, so now I need to find a pink t and I am very frustrated !!



I would do periwinkle! And I have to make sure I tighten with a screwdriver too otherwise mine slip out. Plus my mother has scared me so much that if you don't find all the pieces of your needle your machine will never run right again



PurpleEars said:


> S
> Not trying to steal Heather's business, but I digitized one for a 4x4 hoop for a Big Give. You are welcome to have it until Heather does hers!



 Thank you for the offer. I actually was not planning on anything but just finding ideas for Heather because I know how much free time she has 




teresajoy said:


> Funny you would mention that... wait a day or two... (she sent out an email Saturday asking someone to test it...)
> .



 How funny is that! Great minds think a like



PatchPixie said:


> I've been checking out everyone's work on the Photobucket page - nice work!! You all make me want to make even MORE outfits  I am contemplating a Star Wars set for my older daughter as she is really excited for Star Tours and also Lego land as she just started playing the wii game with her dad this year and reading just about every Star Wars book she can get her mitts on. Plus, I think they'll need a holiday inspired outfit - so I may do Christmas twirl skirts and they can wear them with Mickey Ts....
> 
> *So, do you keep all their outfits forever and ever as mementos or resell them to fund your next trip*?
> 
> I'll try to take pics of the 2 finished outfits tomorrow



  As to your question I am still debating on what to do with them. I keep saying I will sell them on EBAY but it has been a few months and I still haven't done anything with them. But the extra money would be great and I could mention that at my next FHA meeting why I need all that fabric 

FHA------> Fabric Hoarders Anonymous 



VBAndrea said:


> No -- the girl that liked pirates and superheroes got a pirate bag and pencil roll up.  My dd said she liked girly things but her parents said absolutely not!
> 
> This girl is our neighbor and Alexa's best friend in the neighborhood.  She is very girly.  I asked her about a month ago what she wanted for her birthday and she asked for LPS so I was happy to find this in the remnant bin at Walmart -- only 20% off, but at Walmart prices it was still less than $4 for a yard.
> .



I have some of that Fabric too but not sure what to do with it. I love how you made that pencil roll up.


----------



## cogero

My sewing machine is acting up. Not happy since I have lots of sewing to do. I may need to bring it in for service.


----------



## Colleen27

cogero said:


> My sewing machine is acting up. Not happy since I have lots of sewing to do. I may need to bring it in for service.



Must be going around... I'm about to set mine on fire and toss it out a window.   Halfway through DD3's Halloween costume and it decides to go all wonky on me! I doubt I'll take mine in for service, though - it is a 6yo Brother that only cost me $100 new so if I can't get it going myself I'll start shopping for a new machine.


----------



## karebear23

Phew! I finished this last night!  
What a pain in the but...the directions were so confusing! 
Next time I'm doing it my way!
I'm not happy w/Alice's one eyeball...I've ripped it out and resewn it a million times...so it's staying.  I can never get the eyes right!









Working on some pirate skull pants for my little guy now.  Trying to finish up before we head to WDW tomorrow!!


----------



## DMGeurts

mommyof2princesses said:


> If it is costing you anywhere from $30-$55 to make the dress, then $75 is not enough!  Someone told me they charge $20 for each hour of sewing, in addition to cost of materials.



I wish I could get away with charging that... but I really don't think any of my outfits would sell at $200 each.  



Lauriepop said:


> I have the same problem! People ask me to make things for them, and I really undercharge because they are friends! Bottom line though...our time is valuable so I would charge what you think your time is worth over the cost of the supplies. I think people are more willing to pay the higher prices than we sometimes realize. Good luck!



Welcome!  



karebear23 said:


> Phew! I finished this last night!
> What a pain in the but...the directions were so confusing!
> Next time I'm doing it my way!
> I'm not happy w/Alice's one eyeball...I've ripped it out and resewn it a million times...so it's staying.  I can never get the eyes right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some pirate skull pants for my little guy now.  Trying to finish up before we head to WDW tomorrow!!



I think it turned out adorable!!

PatchPixie:  Welcome!  

D~  <--- still sewing for her trip...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

All great stuff...love seeing all the PC pics!

Just wanted to take a break from sewing and say HI!  

OMG!  Look at that ticker!!!!  UGH!


----------



## cogero

okay I am very happy. I was able to get my machine working again. so I am hoping I can finish the skirt tomorrow morning after I get the boy to school if I don't sew after support group tonite.


----------



## mphalens

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I am having a MONDAY on Monday! had to work { even though i am pre-k asst. and we are out today/tomorrow for fall break,was asked to pitch in so i did,extra money!} only had to work 2 1/2 so i headed to Joann and got me and sil each 4 pj patterns to cover all family sizes! Mccalls for 99cents! also a cute jacket/coat pattern for my dgd's. picked up a fleece remnent { makings hatsscarves for xmas gifts} and a long blonde wig {$5} for Elli for her goddess costume { 60% off halloween}. I was so happy drivng home enjoying the beautiful weather ,looking forward to making a sammich and watching bridesmaids on the dvr!
> then my dadblamed car decided to DIE! thank GOD i got it pulled into a Church parking lot before it went!! Called dh who thangoodness was on his lunch break and could hear his phone.he came and got me and we cleaned out all the junk n the car,g'kids booster seat,books,toys etc...and he brought me home ,went back to work and we will have to see about the car later...he can usually figure out whats wrong but not this time i think it bit the dust...but it's been an ok car for the past 6 years,it's a 91* camry with 220,000+miles on it! so i think she is done!
> so now i am waiting till this evening when he gets off to see if he and his nephew can figure out whats wrong and if i will be carless for a bit...i hate being w/o my car,feels like my wings have been clipped!
> thanks for letting me vent...prayers for either a fixed car are a blessing to get a new one...he could ask his momfoor $$$ and pay her when we get taxes { planning to get me another car then anyways} but he will never ask...aaarrrggghhh....always somehting...but we are all safe and healthy so alls good wiht the world *



ugh!  I hope your car is okay   We drive our cars 'til they die and I'm scared one might go soon . . . DH actually drives MY car (in my name, purchased my senior year of college with my parent's help) and he is HARD on cars!   I drive a station wagon and even though we bought it a little over a year ago, that thing needs to GO!  It's been a money pit!  It also isn't big enough to take friends with us unless they only have one child, which doesn't work for us in most cases.



teresajoy said:


> Such a cute little Guppie!!!!
> 
> I love you guys in your tutus!!! You are all so cute!!
> 
> LOVE Savannnah!!!! Such a beautiful little girl! I can't believe how old she's getting!! It seems like Amber was JUST pregnant with her!



Thanks!  And thank you to all the other nice comments on my Bubble Guppies costume!   We went to Sally's today for blue hair spray . . . I'm thinking I'll just spray him on Monday when he has to wear his costume to dance and he can have blue hair all week - that isn't weird, is it? 

The tutus were lots of fun - and yes, we each made our own . . . but if you look closely you'll notice mine is a LOT more full than theirs.  In this case, I wish it WAS my first tutu and I didn't know to keep mushing the tulle together as you work your way around the elastic . . . theirs didn't make them look nearly as wide as mine did to me (and it doesn't help that Dannielle is a size 2 and Amber is a size 4 while I'm more of a 7 (between size 6 & 8 - NOT the Juniors size  ).

I can't get over how big Savannah & Finn are either . . . the picture on the back of Finn's wagon is them from LAST YEAR and they look like such BABIES in it  where'd these big kids come from???



miprender said:


> What a cute little gumpie. I was wondering why the background was like that. It almost looked like you cut him out of a magazine
> 
> Love the tutus and the cutie pie Savanah



hehehe "cut him out of a magazine"  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> OMG!  Look at that ticker!!!!  UGH!



I'll freak out right along with you about MY ticker . . . 


I did find a new to me Salvation Army store today . . . scored 3 skirts, a dress and a pair of grey jeans for Phalen and paid $15.  One of the skirts is black corduroy and I'm going to sew a red & white minnie dot ruffle to the bottom and add the wide yellow ricrac between the black & the ruffle . . . I think it will make an awesome Minnie skirt


----------



## Lauriepop

mkwj said:


> Thank you,  I think they are pretty cute myself.
> 
> The fabric store was textile fabrics.  They had a pretty cute ribbon section too.



Thanks! I will have to check it out!


----------



## Meshell2002

The Moonk's Mom said:


> All great stuff...love seeing all the PC pics!
> 
> Just wanted to take a break from sewing and say HI!
> 
> OMG!  Look at that ticker!!!!  UGH!



WOW you have less time than I do! I've been appliqueing shirts and not posting, though I have been reading! trying to finish tshirts first so then I can sew one pair pants and a shirred tunic for DD. After that I have one more outfit in mind that is Disney, but if I finish it after our trip DD will still love it.

18 days for me.


----------



## NiniMorris

Semi productive day, but nothing Disney related!

I managed to get a couple of my onesies posted on Etsy, but am having a problem coming up with decent prices on the rest of my stuff.  Some of these people charge less than it takes me to get supplies!  I know you don't want to be the lowest price, but you don't want to be the highest either LOL!  (thinking about hiring my oldest daughter as my manager...let her do the pricing and all the computer work!)

I finally got the quilting done on a  bear of a project... (better known as the quilt from Heckie poo!) Now to bind it and send it on its way ...ANYWHERE as long as it is out of my house!

And, I've been monogramming some napkins for Thanksgiving.  I've had the napkins forever, but decided to monogram them for this year.  So far so goo...I've done 5 out of 18.  I think I'll be at it for a while longer!  (although, last year I had 20, have no clue what happened to the other 2..)

I guess I need to get my ticker changed.  I mean I only have 345 days left!

I am waiting, not so patiently for the newest creation form Lisa Zoe.  It should be listed within the month at YCMT. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this pattern.  My daughter has already decided it will be the dress she wants for CRT this trip.  And YES... that is the same daughter that did not even want t shirts this trip.  She said she felt strange without a dress that night!  She will be 12, so it is probably the last time she will let me make her a dress for Disney.  I have to take advantage of it as long as I can!


So many cute Halloween costumes made lately. My kids are a little upset with me...seems I somehow managed to forget about it!  OOOOOPS!

Time to get busy!

Nini


----------



## Disney Yooper

teresajoy said:


> Should his nervous laughter after I read him this concern me?????



Hmmm, since he has stories about me, I'm just going to say "what happens at Tech, stays at Tech."


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> I finally got the quilting done on a  bear of a project... (better known as the quilt from Heckie poo!) Now to bind it and send it on its way ...ANYWHERE as long as it is out of my house!
> 
> And, I've been monogramming some napkins for Thanksgiving.  I've had the napkins forever, but decided to monogram them for this year.  So far so goo...I've done 5 out of 18.  I think I'll be at it for a while longer!  (although, last year I had 20, have no clue what happened to the other 2..)
> 
> I guess I need to get my ticker changed.  I mean I only have 345 days left!
> 
> I am waiting, not so patiently for the newest creation form Lisa Zoe.  It should be listed within the month at YCMT. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this pattern.  My daughter has already decided it will be the dress she wants for CRT this trip.  And YES... that is the same daughter that did not even want t shirts this trip.  She said she felt strange without a dress that night!  She will be 12, so it is probably the last time she will let me make her a dress for Disney.  I have to take advantage of it as long as I can!
> 
> 
> So many cute Halloween costumes made lately. My kids are a little upset with me...seems I somehow managed to forget about it!  OOOOOPS!
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> Nini



Yay for getting the quilt done... I hope you'll post pics.  

Good idea about the napkins... I am so nervous for TG this year - we are hosting and BIL & SIL are coming from The Netherlands - so the pressure is on... She has never had a real American TG before!

I am anxiously awaiting the new pattern from LisaZoe as well - it is just darling!  She has some amazing patterns, and I love that she makes them with pleanty of room to applique.    I still need to friend her on FB - I keep forgetting.

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> ugh!  I hope your car is okay   We drive our cars 'til they die and I'm scared one might go soon . . . DH actually drives MY car (in my name, purchased my senior year of college with my parent's help) and he is HARD on cars!   I drive a station wagon and even though we bought it a little over a year ago, that thing needs to GO!  It's been a money pit!  It also isn't big enough to take friends with us unless they only have one child, which doesn't work for us in most cases.



I know how you feel - we normally drive ourts until they die too... except this last time - they were all nearly dead, so we needed one reliable one.  LOL


The tutus were lots of fun - and yes, we each made our own . . . but if you look closely you'll notice mine is a LOT more full than theirs.  In this case, I wish it WAS my first tutu and I didn't know to keep mushing the tulle together as you work your way around the elastic . . . theirs didn't make the





mphalens said:


> m look nearly as wide as mine did to me (and it doesn't help that Dannielle is a size 2 and Amber is a size 4 while I'm more of a 7 (between size 6 & 8 - NOT the Juniors size  )



OK - I've met you IRL - and you are adorable!!!  ANd I loved the tutus.  




mphalens said:


> I'll freak out right along with you about MY ticker . . .
> 
> 
> I did find a new to me Salvation Army store today . . . scored 3 skirts, a dress and a pair of grey jeans for Phalen and paid $15.  One of the skirts is black corduroy and I'm going to sew a red & white minnie dot ruffle to the bottom and add the wide yellow ricrac between the black & the ruffle . . . I think it will make an awesome Minnie skirt



Yay!!!  That will be a cute skirt!  Then I won't be the first adult to wear a custom with ruffles....  You should add an extra ruffle just to be safe.   

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

karebear23 said:


> Phew! I finished this last night!
> What a pain in the but...the directions were so confusing!
> Next time I'm doing it my way!
> I'm not happy w/Alice's one eyeball...I've ripped it out and resewn it a million times...so it's staying.  I can never get the eyes right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some pirate skull pants for my little guy now.  Trying to finish up before we head to WDW tomorrow!!



That dress looks great. Have a great time at WDW!



NiniMorris said:


> Semi productive day, but nothing Disney related!
> 
> I managed to get a couple of my onesies posted on Etsy, but am having a problem coming up with decent prices on the rest of my stuff.  Some of these people charge less than it takes me to get supplies!  I know you don't want to be the lowest price, but you don't want to be the highest either LOL!  (thinking about hiring my oldest daughter as my manager...let her do the pricing and all the computer work!)
> 
> I finally got the quilting done on a  bear of a project... (better known as the quilt from Heckie poo!) Now to bind it and send it on its way ...ANYWHERE as long as it is out of my house!
> 
> And, I've been monogramming some napkins for Thanksgiving.  I've had the napkins forever, but decided to monogram them for this year.  So far so goo...I've done 5 out of 18.  I think I'll be at it for a while longer!  (although, last year I had 20, have no clue what happened to the other 2..)
> 
> I guess I need to get my ticker changed.  I mean I only have 345 days left!
> 
> I am waiting, not so patiently for the newest creation form Lisa Zoe.  It should be listed within the month at YCMT. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this pattern.  My daughter has already decided it will be the dress she wants for CRT this trip.  And YES... that is the same daughter that did not even want t shirts this trip.  She said she felt strange without a dress that night!  She will be 12, so it is probably the last time she will let me make her a dress for Disney.  I have to take advantage of it as long as I can!
> 
> 
> So many cute Halloween costumes made lately. My kids are a little upset with me...seems I somehow managed to forget about it!  OOOOOPS!
> 
> Time to get busy!
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you have been busy. You never know about your DD and dress. I didn't wear any dresses from about 11 to 16. I then rediscovered dresses in university and I wear them whenever the weather permits (which doesn't happen that often anyway).



DMGeurts said:


> That will be a cute skirt!  Then I won't be the first adult to wear a custom with ruffles....  You should add an extra ruffle just to be safe.
> 
> D~



I had to quote this, since I wore a custom with ruffles in August! At least you won't be the first (nor the last since that dress is coming with us for the next trip, whenever that will be)


----------



## cogero

Went to my support group, I always complain about going but love it once I get there.

I now have a deadline for the Halloween outfit so I will get it done since we are going to a party on Tuesday.


----------



## Colleen27

Quick question - Can anyone recommend a good free/cheap pattern or tutorial for a kids' witch-style cape? I seriously mis-calculated on how much of my accent fabric to buy (okay, maybe I was a little tiny bit convinced I'd mess it up so I bought extra) so I'm thinking I'll make a cape to go with DD3's costume.


----------



## miprender

karebear23 said:


> Phew! I finished this last night!
> What a pain in the but...the directions were so confusing!
> Next time I'm doing it my way!
> I'm not happy w/Alice's one eyeball...I've ripped it out and resewn it a million times...so it's staying.  I can never get the eyes right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some pirate skull pants for my little guy now.  Trying to finish up before we head to WDW tomorrow!!



That came out cute!



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could get away with charging that... but I really don't think any of my outfits would sell at $200 each.
> D~  <--- still sewing for her trip...



Just think if you charged $200 each you could actually stay at the Polynesian and bring some close disboutique friends



mphalens said:


> I did find a new to me Salvation Army store today . . . scored 3 skirts, a dress and a pair of grey jeans for Phalen and paid $15.  One of the skirts is black corduroy and I'm going to sew a red & white minnie dot ruffle to the bottom and add the wide yellow ricrac between the black & the ruffle . . . I think it will make an awesome Minnie skirt



That will be a cute skirt 



NiniMorris said:


> I am waiting, not so patiently for the newest creation form Lisa Zoe.  It should be listed within the month at YCMT. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this pattern.  My daughter has already decided it will be the dress she wants for CRT this trip.  And YES... that is the same daughter that did not even want t shirts this trip.  She said she felt strange without a dress that night!  She will be 12, so it is probably the last time she will let me make her a dress for Disney.  I have to take advantage of it as long as I can!
> Nini



 I can't wait for this pattern either even though DD said no dresses for this trip.


----------



## aksunshine

mphalens said:


> I'll freak out right along with you about MY ticker . . .
> 
> 
> I did find a new to me Salvation Army store today . . . scored 3 skirts, a dress and a pair of grey jeans for Phalen and paid $15.  One of the skirts is black corduroy and I'm going to sew a red & white minnie dot ruffle to the bottom and add the wide yellow ricrac between the black & the ruffle . . . I think it will make an awesome Minnie skirt



My ticker, too!! 45 DAYS!! AHHH! Hey, do what you gotta do, I say! Sounds cute!!


----------



## aksunshine

miprender said:


> I can't wait for this pattern either even though DD said no dresses for this trip.



ME EITHER!!! Kinda wish I hadn't cut EVERYTHING out already! Isabelle is the same way! What are we going to do with these girls? They are growing up WAY too fast!


----------



## ConnieB

Shleedogg said:


> The dresses I've made have ranged from $30-$55, including a pattern and that's obviously not paying for time.  I feel like if I say $75 or so per dress, that's going to sound like I'm over charging.  But if it takes me 6 hrs to sew, plus pattern and fabric cutting time, it seems about right to me.  Your thoughts?



Why not break it down for people...."The fabric will cost $30, the pattern $10, and it will take me six hours to sew and I charge $15 an hour for my time, so your total will be $130".    I think many people don't realize the cost of fabric and the amount of time involved.   Spelling it out may help them see that it's a reasonable cost for the work and materials involved.   

I'm on another board about Disney and the custom clothings gets dissed a lot as being ridiculously expensive on ebay etsy, etc, but these are folks that will use the transfer paper to print out their own copied characters onto a Tshirt and call it their fancy clothes for Disney, lol.      


Most people seem to think that I sew my kids' clothing because it saves me money....not even close.   But, by sewing them we get to pick fabrics that none of their friends have and that often have their favorite characters or that they get to mix and match the fabrics.  Plus, I have teenagers and they are simply not comfortable wearing a lot of today's "fashion"....they are very modest in their clothing choices by their own choosing, so we simply cannot find clothing they are happy in.   Especially dresses, we haven't bought a dress off the rack in probably 6 years, not since they hit the preteen sizes, lol.


----------



## PatchPixie

karebear23 said:


>



Love this! Really cute


----------



## teresajoy

karebear23 said:


> Phew! I finished this last night!
> What a pain in the but...the directions were so confusing!
> Next time I'm doing it my way!
> I'm not happy w/Alice's one eyeball...I've ripped it out and resewn it a million times...so it's staying.  I can never get the eyes right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some pirate skull pants for my little guy now.  Trying to finish up before we head to WDW tomorrow!!



Very pretty! What pattern was this? Your description of ripping out Alice's eye made me chuckle. 



DMGeurts said:


> I wish I could get away with charging that... but I really don't think any of my outfits would sell at $200 each.



I was just trying to figure out how much I would have to raise my prices if I charged $20 an hour too! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> All great stuff...love seeing all the PC pics!
> 
> Just wanted to take a break from sewing and say HI!
> 
> OMG!  Look at that ticker!!!!  UGH!



 Hi! 



NiniMorris said:


> I am waiting, not so patiently for the newest creation form Lisa Zoe.  It should be listed within the month at YCMT. I can hardly wait to get my hands on this pattern.  My daughter has already decided it will be the dress she wants for CRT this trip.  And YES... that is the same daughter that did not even want t shirts this trip.  She said she felt strange without a dress that night!  She will be 12, so it is probably the last time she will let me make her a dress for Disney.  I have to take advantage of it as long as I can!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I'm excited about it too!! It looks so cute! I need to have Lydia look at it and get some ideas of what she will want. 



Disney Yooper said:


> Hmmm, since he has stories about me, I'm just going to say "what happens at Tech, stays at Tech."



hmm....I think we need to chat..





mphalens said:


> The tutus were lots of fun - and yes, we each made our own . . . but if you look closely you'll notice mine is a LOT more full than theirs.  In this case, I wish it WAS my first tutu and I didn't know to keep mushing the tulle together as you work your way around the elastic . . . theirs didn't make them look nearly as wide as mine did to me (and it doesn't help that Dannielle is a size 2 and Amber is a size 4 while I'm more of a 7 (between size 6 & 8 - NOT the Juniors size  ).



I see nothing wrong with blue hair for the week!!! 
When Corey saw your picture he said, "oh look, he's underwater."   (don't be too impressed, he's 19)

Umm, honey, size 7 is _thin_! You look wonderful! 



ConnieB said:


> Why not break it down for people...."The fabric will cost $30, the pattern $10, and it will take me six hours to sew and I charge $15 an hour for my time, so your total will be $130".    I think many people don't realize the cost of fabric and the amount of time involved.   Spelling it out may help them see that it's a reasonable cost for the work and materials involved.
> 
> I'm on another board about Disney and the custom clothings gets dissed a lot as being ridiculously expensive on ebay etsy, etc, but these are folks that will use the transfer paper to print out their own copied characters onto a Tshirt and call it their fancy clothes for Disney, lol.
> 
> 
> Most people seem to think that I sew my kids' clothing because it saves me money....not even close.   But, by sewing them we get to pick fabrics that none of their friends have and that often have their favorite characters or that they get to mix and match the fabrics.  Plus, I have teenagers and they are simply not comfortable wearing a lot of today's "fashion"....they are very modest in their clothing choices by their own choosing, so we simply cannot find clothing they are happy in.   Especially dresses, we haven't bought a dress off the rack in probably 6 years, not since they hit the preteen sizes, lol.



 That would be funny! People often to not put any value at all on the time it takes to make things. 

Good for your girls wanting to wear modest clothes!


----------



## Shleedogg

mommyof2princesses said:


> If it is costing you anywhere from $30-$55 to make the dress, then $75 is not enough!  Someone told me they charge $20 for each hour of sewing, in addition to cost of materials.



Eeek, $20/hr.  I definitely don't think my stuff is up to that level, lol.  But, perhaps $10-$15ish.



Lauriepop said:


> I have the same problem! People ask me to make things for them, and I really undercharge because they are friends! Bottom line though...our time is valuable so I would charge what you think your time is worth over the cost of the supplies. I think people are more willing to pay the higher prices than we sometimes realize. Good luck!



Thanks!  This is the first time I've had this happen, so it caught me totally off guard.  



ConnieB said:


> Why not break it down for people...."The fabric will cost $30, the pattern $10, and it will take me six hours to sew and I charge $15 an hour for my time, so your total will be $130".    I think many people don't realize the cost of fabric and the amount of time involved.   Spelling it out may help them see that it's a reasonable cost for the work and materials involved.
> 
> I'm on another board about Disney and the custom clothings gets dissed a lot as being ridiculously expensive on ebay etsy, etc, but these are folks that will use the transfer paper to print out their own copied characters onto a Tshirt and call it their fancy clothes for Disney, lol.
> 
> 
> Most people seem to think that I sew my kids' clothing because it saves me money....not even close.   But, by sewing them we get to pick fabrics that none of their friends have and that often have their favorite characters or that they get to mix and match the fabrics.  Plus, I have teenagers and they are simply not comfortable wearing a lot of today's "fashion"....they are very modest in their clothing choices by their own choosing, so we simply cannot find clothing they are happy in.   Especially dresses, we haven't bought a dress off the rack in probably 6 years, not since they hit the preteen sizes, lol.



That's what my husband and I discussed.  I think she's going to have sticker shock.  I really think that she thinks it's going to be cheaper to have me do it than to buy it off the rack.  She's getting her vows renewed next year and wants me to make the dresses for her girls and her wedding dress.  She's a bigger girl (not knocking her weight, I am too, lol - just made my Halloween costume and am the largest size they make) and is beyond pattern sizes.  I am going to tell her that I cannot make her dress.  I have no knowledge of how to expand a pattern.  Beyond that, I hated every minute of making my costume and having to deal with all that fabric.  I also am terrified of being in charge of such an important dress.

I'll break it down and discuss the possibilities for her girls, but I don't think it'll pan out.

Thanks for the advice everyone!  

I just scanned the last few pages and I LOVE the Alice dress.  My second daughter's name is Alice and I would love to make that for her when she's bigger.  Hopefully my skills will have expanded by that time so I can do it .  I'm always disappointed by the lack of the classic character fabric out there.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> I had to quote this, since I wore a custom with ruffles in August! At least you won't be the first (nor the last since that dress is coming with us for the next trip, whenever that will be)



I missed this one... Did you post pictures???  



miprender said:


> Just think if you charged $200 each you could actually stay at the Polynesian and bring some close disboutique friends



Now, this is a novel idea....  



ConnieB said:


> Why not break it down for people...."The fabric will cost $30, the pattern $10, and it will take me six hours to sew and I charge $15 an hour for my time, so your total will be $130".    I think many people don't realize the cost of fabric and the amount of time involved.   Spelling it out may help them see that it's a reasonable cost for the work and materials involved.
> 
> I'm on another board about Disney and the custom clothings gets dissed a lot as being ridiculously expensive on ebay etsy, etc, but these are folks that will use the transfer paper to print out their own copied characters onto a Tshirt and call it their fancy clothes for Disney, lol.



I agree about breaking it down for people - a lot of people don't understand the cost or the time.  I remember once, a few years ago, before I learned to sew.  I wanted to make dd#1 a halloween costume that involved a cape... I thought velvet would be cool.  So, I asked my MIL to make it for me, and she said sure - but you need to pick up all the supplies.  So, I went to JoAnn's - and the cost for everything to make this costume would be about $120...  I opted not to do it.  I couldn't believe how expensive everything was.  

I also agree that I don't make these outfits because it's a cost saving measure (like I used to believe) - I grew up in the generation that it was "cheaper to make your own clothes", and if you made your own clothes, you were poor.  Again, when I first started sew, I thought it would be cheap - but I still can't believe how expensive it is.  I love your comment about people's "fancy clothes" for Disney.

D~


----------



## karebear23

teresajoy said:


> Very pretty! What pattern was this? Your description of ripping out Alice's eye made me chuckle.



Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.








The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name .

I really like it...but you know how those euro pattern directions are.  I was sooooo confused.  I didn't realize they had you line the front skirt.  So I had an extra piece. 

The dress seemed really short.  I'm so glad I added length to it!  I like to make everything longer so the clothes last longer.

As for poor Alice's eye.  I told my husband that I was trying to be Monet.  Her eyes look great far away..just not up close 


Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit






teresajoy said:


> I was just trying to figure out how much I would have to raise my prices if I charged $20 an hour too!



It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.

I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.


----------



## Darragh

karebear23 said:


> It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.
> 
> I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.



Know exactly what you're talking about!  I used to make and dress porcelain dolls.  I had to pay retail for all of my supplies and fabric, which would end up costing me about $100 to $150 a doll.  Then people would complain if I added $25 to my cost just so that I could make a "little" profit.  They had no idea what the supplies were costing me even after I tried to explain it to them.  Wanna take a guess why I don't make dolls anymore?  LOL


----------



## miprender

aksunshine said:


> ME EITHER!!! Kinda wish I hadn't cut EVERYTHING out already! Isabelle is the same way! What are we going to do with these girls? They are growing up WAY too fast!



 I know. There are so many cute girl dresses I want to make too. I wish I had started earlier when she was a baby.



DMGeurts said:


> I agree about breaking it down for people - a lot of people don't understand the cost or the time.  I remember once, a few years ago, before I learned to sew.  I wanted to make dd#1 a halloween costume that involved a cape... I thought velvet would be cool.  So, I asked my MIL to make it for me, and she said sure - but you need to pick up all the supplies.  So, I went to JoAnn's - and the cost for everything to make this costume would be about $120...  I opted not to do it.  I couldn't believe how expensive everything was.
> D~



 I was one of those people. I wanted some custom outfits for our trip in 2009 and couldn't believe the prices they were charging for those outfits. But after spending $50 just on fabric for one of DDs disney outfits and the time I put in the prices don't seem so far off



karebear23 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name .
> 
> I really like it...but you know how those euro pattern directions are.  I was sooooo confused.  I didn't realize they had you line the front skirt.  So I had an extra piece.
> 
> The dress seemed really short.  I'm so glad I added length to it!  I like to make everything longer so the clothes last longer.
> 
> As for poor Alice's eye.  I told my husband that I was trying to be Monet.  Her eyes look great far away..just not up close
> 
> 
> Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.
> 
> I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.



Your DD is darling and love the pirate outfit. I actually purchased some of that pirate fabric.


----------



## Meshell2002

ConnieB said:


> Why not break it down for people...."The fabric will cost $30, the pattern $10, and it will take me six hours to sew and I charge $15 an hour for my time, so your total will be $130".    I think many people don't realize the cost of fabric and the amount of time involved.   Spelling it out may help them see that it's a reasonable cost for the work and materials involved.
> 
> _I'm on another board about Disney and the custom clothings gets dissed a lot as being ridiculously expensive on ebay etsy, etc, but these are folks that will use the transfer paper to print out their own copied characters onto a Tshirt and call it their fancy clothes for Disney, lol.
> 
> 
> Most people seem to think that I sew my kids' clothing because it saves me money....not even close. _  But, by sewing them we get to pick fabrics that none of their friends have and that often have their favorite characters or that they get to mix and match the fabrics.  Plus, I have teenagers and they are simply not comfortable wearing a lot of today's "fashion"....they are very modest in their clothing choices by their own choosing, so we simply cannot find clothing they are happy in.   Especially dresses, we haven't bought a dress off the rack in probably 6 years, not since they hit the preteen sizes, lol.



I know, everyone thinks that sewing saves you money, its pretty hard in a day of $1.50 RTW tshirts (made in china) at Walmart to make your own tshirts for less than that, but at least they fit! Everyone assumes that I save a ton sewing for DD, I don't make much for DS (though I'm waiting on the Jalie mens dress shirt pattern to work on for winter sizes 2-mens 50 something) except PJs. Really as far as the $ goes I try to upcycle thrift store finds but around here there aren't many good thrift stores. I guess I do save money compared to full on boutique retail but its not as much as people think, and also to make it and not pay myself minimum wage I would have to charge as much as the folks getting dissed would, so I don't sell online, only to friends that can see my work. I actually sell more heirloom dresses than anything, but that's because of where I live. The heirloom dress I posted in part 25 cost me $100 in materials, and took me over 25 hrs of sewing to finish, I wouldn't blink an eye charging $450 if someone wanted a similar dress....and people do pay it, course that's about the price of a RTW heirloom dress similar to it. Hopefully now people reading this will now understand why those customs cost so much.

I applaud your kids for being modest and not buying into current culture. Hope mine do the same when they are old enough.


----------



## GrammytoMany

I've been popping in and trying to keep up with everyone's posts.  Love the new outfits showing up.  For those of you having car problems I feel your pain -- I just had to pay $1100 to have a new drive shift put in my Volvo XC!  
     My goal for today is to setup an account so I can post photos of some of the dresses I've made for my granddaughters.  Now to just figure it all out.  My daughter laughs at me when I have a computer question.


----------



## dianemom2

karebear23 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name .
> 
> I really like it...but you know how those euro pattern directions are.  I was sooooo confused.  I didn't realize they had you line the front skirt.  So I had an extra piece.
> 
> The dress seemed really short.  I'm so glad I added length to it!  I like to make everything longer so the clothes last longer.
> 
> As for poor Alice's eye.  I told my husband that I was trying to be Monet.  Her eyes look great far away..just not up close
> 
> 
> Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.
> 
> I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.



I have only been lurking lately because things have been horribly busy.  Tons of activities and a way over-scheduled weekend left my whole family exhausted.  I also had an interview first thing Monday morning but it went very poorly so I am sure that I won't get offered the job.  They said I would hear yesterday and I didn't hear anything so I am sure that means that nothing will come of it. I guess the more interviews that I have, the closer I will get to finding something.  It is hard to find a job back in teaching though after being out for 12 years.

Anyhow, I love all the things that were posted recently.

The Alice dress is awesome.  I am sure that Alice's eyes look fine to everybody else.  I am always super critical of my own work because I can see the tiny flaws.  But everybody else always thinks everything looks great.

I like the length of the Alice dress.  It looks like it has some elastic in it the back.  I would bet that when the dress gets too short on your daughter, it would be easy to add an underskirt below the blue skirt.  With the elastic back giving it stretch, you would probably get a good couple of years out of the dress.

I used the same pirate fabric to make my girls pirate costumes for a play two years ago.  They looked adorable in them.  I wanted them to wear them for Halloween too but being girls, they wanted to be something girly instead.  I think they were Egyptian princesses that year.

I feel everybody's pain about your cars.  We just spent $1300 on repairs for DH's car.  It definitely needs to keep running because we can't afford to replace it right now.  I'd love to get my car's side panel fixed.  About 6 months ago, I came out of the store to find a huge scratch on the side where somebody scraped against my car.  Of course, no note or anything.  They just scratched my car really badly and left!


I tend to only make appliqued t-shirts to sell.  Other stuff it too expensive and too much work.  I'd have to charge so much to make it worth my time.  I do a lot of sewing as gifts and Big Gives because it makes me happy.


----------



## cogero

Okay so I don't want to work today so I printed off a bunch of my patterns from ycmt and some tutorials I love. Oh and I printed them on 3 hole paper at work.

I just organized them into a looseleaf binder and they look so pretty and it was much better than actually working right


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Okay so I don't want to work today so I printed off a bunch of my patterns from ycmt and some tutorials I love. Oh and I printed them on 3 hole paper at work.
> 
> I just organized them into a looseleaf binder and they look so pretty and it was much better than actually working right



Works for me!  LOL!


I actually have an old catalog holder...the industrial type (from a previous life as a multi state insurance underwriter).  I put all the instructions in that.  It sets on my table nice and flat and I can flip through it easily. I ALWAYS print my stuff off on 3 hole punched paper!

...and since you work for family (right?) it is not like they are going to fire you....  they are LUCKY to have you!


Nini


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Works for me!  LOL!
> 
> 
> I actually have an old catalog holder...the industrial type (from a previous life as a multi state insurance underwriter).  I put all the instructions in that.  It sets on my table nice and flat and I can flip through it easily. I ALWAYS print my stuff off on 3 hole punched paper!
> 
> ...and since you work for family (right?) it is not like they are going to fire you....  they are LUCKY to have you!
> 
> 
> Nini



They are lucky to have me since they are a bunch of loonies most days. Now I am trying to decide which of these patterns I actually am going to try next. Instead of collecting them.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> They are lucky to have me since they are a bunch of loonies most days. Now I am trying to decide which of these patterns I actually am going to try next. Instead of collecting them.



Which patterns do you have and what did you print out????


----------



## ellenbenny

I don't think I ever shared pictures of this dress I made for a customer a while back.  











Well I am excited to say that I have decided to donate a custom version of this dress to the auction for Heather and Teresa's sister Barbara!!  I am offering to remake this dress to help raise money for Barbara and family to go to Disney World.  I am excited to be able to help out and I just love this princess dress, HeatherSue's designs are just the greatest.  If you want to help out, head over to Frou Frou by Heathersue's facebook page and take a look!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Which patterns do you have and what did you print out????



These are what I put in my book.

Portrait Peasant
Bowling Shirt
Easy Fits
Audrey Ruffle
Rosetta Bag
Katelyn Skirt 
BabyDoll Dress/Top

I also have a couple of tutorials 
A crayon roll, 60 minute skirt and a strip skirt

I have made
Easy Fits, Katelyn Skirt and the 60 minute skirt.

I tend to collect the patterns LOL.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear23 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name .
> 
> I really like it...but you know how those euro pattern directions are.  I was sooooo confused.  I didn't realize they had you line the front skirt.  So I had an extra piece.
> 
> The dress seemed really short.  I'm so glad I added length to it!  I like to make everything longer so the clothes last longer.
> 
> As for poor Alice's eye.  I told my husband that I was trying to be Monet.  Her eyes look great far away..just not up close
> 
> 
> Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.
> 
> I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.



Your daughter looks so cute in the dress!!! 

Monet  Well, it looks good to me!! (I do love Monet though!)

the pirate outfit is adorable!!! 



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I ever shared pictures of this dress I made for a customer a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am excited to say that I have decided to donate a custom version of this dress to the auction for Heather and Teresa's sister Barbara!!  I am offering to remake this dress to help raise money for Barbara and family to go to Disney World.  I am excited to be able to help out and I just love this princess dress, HeatherSue's designs are just the greatest.  If you want to help out, head over to Frou Frou by Heathersue's facebook page and take a look!



Ellen, this dress is AMAZING!!!! I love it!!

And THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Our entire family (well, not David, Barbara and the girls yet, since we haven't told them!) are completely speechless over all the love being shown for Barbara. 

and look, less that 200 days until our trip!!!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> These are what I put in my book.
> 
> Portrait Peasant
> Bowling Shirt
> Easy Fits
> Audrey Ruffle
> Rosetta Bag
> Katelyn Skirt
> BabyDoll Dress/Top
> 
> I also have a couple of tutorials
> A crayon roll, 60 minute skirt and a strip skirt
> 
> I have made
> Easy Fits, Katelyn Skirt and the 60 minute skirt.
> 
> I tend to collect the patterns LOL.



I have some of those patterns.  I have made the portrait peasant, Rosetta bag, bowling shirt and easy fit pants.  I love the Simply Sweet, which you don't have.  I find it to be very versatile.  But maybe your daughter is a little old for it.  You should try the bowling shirt for your little guy.  He'd look great in it!  It really isn't hard either.  The directions were very clear.

I want to buy the Audrey skirt since I think it looks really cute.  I've seen that cute Olivia which is made with knits so I'd like to get that too.  I haven't worked with knits very much.  I also tend to collect patterns.  

I have a big drawer full of Simplicity and McCalls patterns that I have picked up at Joanns on the 99 cent sales.  I like to give those to my DD11 when she wants to sew something.  I've stocked up on some easy skirt and pajama pants patterns for her.  She's done several pj pants but hasn't tried a skirt yet.  I just bought the Rapunzel pattern last month for 99 cents.  I don't know what I will do with it yet since my girls are too old for it.  Maybe a Big Give????


----------



## miprender

ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I ever shared pictures of this dress I made for a customer a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am excited to say that I have decided to donate a custom version of this dress to the auction for Heather and Teresa's sister Barbara!!  I am offering to remake this dress to help raise money for Barbara and family to go to Disney World.  I am excited to be able to help out and I just love this princess dress, HeatherSue's designs are just the greatest.  If you want to help out, head over to Frou Frou by Heathersue's facebook page and take a look!



Ellen that dress is so beautiful.


----------



## PatchPixie

Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!

Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy 





The back:






And Marin's: 






the back:







the Tiana skirts & rosette bows:






(think I put Marin's T w/ Fin's skirt, though! Oops!!)

And one for my niece Madison, too!






I LOVE how you all "gift" to kids! Gonna find out how to help out with that


----------



## mphalens

I'm making progress in my "sewing for Disney" list!!!!

I finished washing & ironing all of my fabrics on Tuesday.  Today while Finn was at school and then until I had to go to work this afternoon I got my easy fits patterns ready and then cut out:

Alice in Wonderland shorts for each boy
Mad Hatter "ties" to applique on t-shirts for each boy
Madras Hawaiian Plaid pants for each boy
Camo Pirate roll-up easy fits for each boy
Flags of the World roll-up easy fits for each boy
AK roll-up easy fits for each boy


Since it was raining here again, I didn't have to go to my Soccer Shots job this afternoon, so instead I packed up the laptop and went to the bookstore (since DH was home to take care of the boys) and finished the updates for my Dad's website (my other job - I'm his "IT person"  ) and emailed it off to the guy that hosts the site for us.  That means two things 1)I'll get a little paycheck from finishing the work finally and 2)I am free to spend all my time working on Disney outfits and I don't have the website update hanging over my head


----------



## ellenbenny

PatchPixie said:


> Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marin's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Tiana skirts & rosette bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (think I put Marin's T w/ Fin's skirt, though! Oops!!)
> 
> And one for my niece Madison, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE how you all "gift" to kids! Gonna find out how to help out with that



Very cute, I have never seen t-shirt dresses like that before!

Love the skirts too!


----------



## Shleedogg

karebear23 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name .
> 
> I really like it...but you know how those euro pattern directions are.  I was sooooo confused.  I didn't realize they had you line the front skirt.  So I had an extra piece.
> 
> The dress seemed really short.  I'm so glad I added length to it!  I like to make everything longer so the clothes last longer.
> 
> As for poor Alice's eye.  I told my husband that I was trying to be Monet.  Her eyes look great far away..just not up close
> 
> 
> Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.
> 
> I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.



Love love the Alice dress!  Luckily for me, the girls isn't actually a friend.  We were close in 8th grade, but grew apart, and hadn't talked since graduation 10 years ago until a couple of months ago.  For a friend it would be harder.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I ever shared pictures of this dress I made for a customer a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am excited to say that I have decided to donate a custom version of this dress to the auction for Heather and Teresa's sister Barbara!!  I am offering to remake this dress to help raise money for Barbara and family to go to Disney World.  I am excited to be able to help out and I just love this princess dress, HeatherSue's designs are just the greatest.  If you want to help out, head over to Frou Frou by Heathersue's facebook page and take a look!



How beautiful!  I wish I could do work like that.  Appliques scare me.  It's on my list of eventual projects.

So, she got back to me today and said she is hoping $1,000-$1,200 will cover the 4 girls dresses.    I was shocked.

Does anyone have any plus size pattern sites beyond Simplicity, Butterick, McCalls and Vogue?  They didn't have much.  Her 16 yr old is an 18-20 in street clothes.  I'm a 20 in patterns, 14 street, so I know only a plus size will work, the regular sizes only go up to 22.  The mother is in the higher 20s street clothes.  I'm not able to adapt or expand patterns, just don't have enough training/experience.

Also, the date is for August 2013 which is forever away.  With kids growing, when do you think is safe to start sewing.  Obviously not now.  3-4 months out?


----------



## Meshell2002

Shleedogg said:


> Love love the Alice dress!  Luckily for me, the girls isn't actually a friend.  We were close in 8th grade, but grew apart, and hadn't talked since graduation 10 years ago until a couple of months ago.  For a friend it would be harder.
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful!  I wish I could do work like that.  Appliques scare me.  It's on my list of eventual projects.
> 
> So, she got back to me today and said she is hoping $1,000-$1,200 will cover the 4 girls dresses.    I was shocked.
> 
> Does anyone have any plus size pattern sites beyond Simplicity, Butterick, McCalls and Vogue?  They didn't have much.  Her 16 yr old is an 18-20 in street clothes.  I'm a 20 in patterns, 14 street, so I know only a plus size will work, the regular sizes only go up to 22.  The mother is in the higher 20s street clothes.  I'm not able to adapt or expand patterns, just don't have enough training/experience.
> 
> Also, the date is for August 2013 which is forever away.  With kids growing, when do you think is safe to start sewing.  Obviously not now.  3-4 months out?



look for Burda, My Image Magazine or Ottobre (for women) they go up to a 20-22 (46-48 euro).....the patterns don't have seam allowances typically so you can customize them and then add the seam allowances, trace onto paper or interfacing...I know it sounds intimidating, but its the best way for me to get a good fit. Even though I wear 16 pant in RTW I can take a 10-12 pattern, add to the waist and hip, and get a better rise measurement. I can take a size 14 pattern and do a full bust adjustment (i'm a d/ dd) and wear that even though I use a RTW 16-20. HTH, to start look at this tutorial 

http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/make-a-pattern-larger-or-smaller/technique_steps/2


----------



## mphalens

Ready for this?
After my last post, I finished my dinner and went back to cutting.  I was trying to decide whether or not to put cuffs on the Christmas pants I'm making for the boys and looked at the instructions for where to change the length if I did...
Can you see where I'm going with this?
I hadn't made Finn's pattern piece the right length... It was too short

Luckily, the pants I'd cut were mostly roll-up modified ones, which don't have the same hem as regular easy fits...so I can fudge those.... The other pair I'd cut are the madras plaid ones, and I think I can fudge that hem too
The pair of shorts looks like it will be fine....

But I had to stop everything and make new pattern pieces... Check Phalen's (his were okay thank goodness!) Cut into my cutting time considerably!

I did manage to cut out the Christmas pants and pirate pj pants too.  I started cutting out some flannel Cars pj pants too, but then other things took over, so I worked on putting away the laundry and now I'm going to check in on some things and get some sleep


----------



## ivey_family

mkwj said:


> I bought the Portrait Peasant too, but I keep putting it down.  For those that have made it, does it really take 3 yards for a size 3-4?  That seems like a lot of material.



I just bought this pattern and was a bit shocked by the fabric amounts, too.  It is because any ruffles are laid out along the selvage (lengthwise) as one continuous piece instead of along the width of the fabric.  I just divided the ruffle length in two and added a seam allowance and cut it as two pieces. 



VBAndrea said:


> Poor photos, but a birthday tote and crayon roll up I made for dd's friend (tote is reversible):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa wore an AK dress to the party b/c it was a safari theme and we got oodles of compliments.  And when people saw the gift they told me I needed to quit my day job -- made me feel really good.  I really wanted to make a twirl skirt for the b-day girl but didn't have time



Cute project!  What a nice compliment to receive!

You were right about the Patchwork pattern.  I should have picked a different one.  Even though I've been sewing for 20 years(eek!), I learned some new tricks from both the Easy Fits and Precious Dress tutes, so I was hoping the Patchwork would have something new for me, but after reading it, there is nothing major.  Oh well, it is a good pattern, and does have some good tips for laying out the pieces, and some embellishment ideas.  



karebear23 said:


> Phew! I finished this last night!
> What a pain in the but...the directions were so confusing!
> Next time I'm doing it my way!
> I'm not happy w/Alice's one eyeball...I've ripped it out and resewn it a million times...so it's staying.  I can never get the eyes right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some pirate skull pants for my little guy now.  Trying to finish up before we head to WDW tomorrow!!



Very pretty, and I liked the picture of your dd wearing it, too!



ConnieB said:


> Most people seem to think that I sew my kids' clothing because it saves me money....not even close.   But, by sewing them we get to pick fabrics that none of their friends have and that often have their favorite characters or that they get to mix and match the fabrics.  Plus, I have teenagers and they are simply not comfortable wearing a lot of today's "fashion"....they are very modest in their clothing choices by their own choosing, so we simply cannot find clothing they are happy in.   Especially dresses, we haven't bought a dress off the rack in probably 6 years, not since they hit the preteen sizes, lol.



Yay for teens who choose modest clothing!  My dd is only 11 mos, but I've already told her we'll make all of her clothes rather than buy most of what is out there.  



cogero said:


> These are what I put in my book.
> 
> Portrait Peasant
> Bowling Shirt
> Easy Fits
> Audrey Ruffle
> Rosetta Bag
> Katelyn Skirt
> BabyDoll Dress/Top
> 
> I also have a couple of tutorials
> A crayon roll, 60 minute skirt and a strip skirt
> 
> I have made
> Easy Fits, Katelyn Skirt and the 60 minute skirt.
> 
> I tend to collect the patterns LOL.



How about trying the Portrait Peasant first?  Your dd would look so cute in an embroidered PP top over one of the cute skirts you've made!  I'm almost done with my first one and it is really easy to do!  You can totally tackle it! (And anything else on your list!)



PatchPixie said:


> Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy



This is a SUPER cute idea!  Love those dresses!



mphalens said:


> I'm making progress in my "sewing for Disney" list!!!!
> 
> I finished washing & ironing all of my fabrics on Tuesday.  Today while Finn was at school and then until I had to go to work this afternoon I got my easy fits patterns ready and then cut out:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland shorts for each boy
> Mad Hatter "ties" to applique on t-shirts for each boy
> Madras Hawaiian Plaid pants for each boy
> Camo Pirate roll-up easy fits for each boy
> Flags of the World roll-up easy fits for each boy
> AK roll-up easy fits for each boy
> 
> 
> Since it was raining here again, I didn't have to go to my Soccer Shots job this afternoon, so instead I packed up the laptop and went to the bookstore (since DH was home to take care of the boys) and finished the updates for my Dad's website (my other job - I'm his "IT person"  ) and emailed it off to the guy that hosts the site for us.  That means two things 1)I'll get a little paycheck from finishing the work finally and 2)I am free to spend all my time working on Disney outfits and I don't have the website update hanging over my head



Yay for getting some projects done!  Sorry you had issues with sizing.  That is so frustrating!



As I mentioned earlier, I've got a Portrait Peasant top almost done for dd, and I think I'm going to make her a Minnie inspired dress for her first birthday party next month.  I think that's the theme I'm going to go with and it gives me a good reason to buy red dot fabric.    I've got a few more projects in mind between now and Thanksgiving when I have to give back my mom's embroidery machine.    My agenda starting in January will be to start selling some projects to buy my own 'Amy'!

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

Colleen27 said:


> Quick question - Can anyone recommend a good free/cheap pattern or tutorial for a kids' witch-style cape? I seriously mis-calculated on how much of my accent fabric to buy (okay, maybe I was a little tiny bit convinced I'd mess it up so I bought extra) so I'm thinking I'll make a cape to go with DD3's costume.



I don't have a good answer for this but I want to quote this so others may see it.



ConnieB said:


> Most people seem to think that I sew my kids' clothing because it saves me money....not even close.   But, by sewing them we get to pick fabrics that none of their friends have and that often have their favorite characters or that they get to mix and match the fabrics.  Plus, I have teenagers and they are simply not comfortable wearing a lot of today's "fashion"....they are very modest in their clothing choices by their own choosing, so we simply cannot find clothing they are happy in.   Especially dresses, we haven't bought a dress off the rack in probably 6 years, not since they hit the preteen sizes, lol.



I agree, sewing your own clothes is not a way to save money, it is merely a way to make sure you get what you want.

Good job on raising your teenagers who prefer modest clothing. I dislike off the rack clothing since about 11 as the necklines are often too low or the skirts/dresses are too short. From 11 to 16 I wore mostly baggy clothes since that was the only thing I could get from the stores. After I got to university I rediscovered sewing and have been making my own clothes since then. I still buy off the rack clothing now and then but I prefer to wear what I make.



DMGeurts said:


> I missed this one... Did you post pictures???
> 
> D~



Just for you D~, here it is again:





This is a Jamie dress with a ruffle added to the bottom. Oh and it shows off my modified Minnie Rosetta bag quite well too (thank you for your tut on the zipper!)



karebear23 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name .
> 
> Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit



Good job on the dress and the pirate outfit!



dianemom2 said:


> I have only been lurking lately because things have been horribly busy.  Tons of activities and a way over-scheduled weekend left my whole family exhausted.  I also had an interview first thing Monday morning but it went very poorly so I am sure that I won't get offered the job.  They said I would hear yesterday and I didn't hear anything so I am sure that means that nothing will come of it. I guess the more interviews that I have, the closer I will get to finding something.  It is hard to find a job back in teaching though after being out for 12 years.



Sorry to hear about your interview.  Hopefully something will come up for you soon. I can imagine it is difficult to get back into the profession after being away from it for so long. Good luck with your search!



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I ever shared pictures of this dress I made for a customer a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am excited to say that I have decided to donate a custom version of this dress to the auction for Heather and Teresa's sister Barbara!!  I am offering to remake this dress to help raise money for Barbara and family to go to Disney World.  I am excited to be able to help out and I just love this princess dress, HeatherSue's designs are just the greatest.  If you want to help out, head over to Frou Frou by Heathersue's facebook page and take a look!



Beautiful outfit! I am sure the second version of the dress will help bring in funds for Barbara's trip!



teresajoy said:


> Our entire family (well, not David, Barbara and the girls yet, since we haven't told them!) are completely speechless over all the love being shown for Barbara.
> 
> and look, less that 200 days until our trip!!!



Happy planning! As I said before, the reason why I like hanging out here is that we all care for each other, even though most of us have never met in real life. I think this is just a reflection of the kindness of the members and friendships formed through our passion for sewing and Disney.



PatchPixie said:


> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marin's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Tiana skirts & rosette bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (think I put Marin's T w/ Fin's skirt, though! Oops!!)
> 
> And one for my niece Madison, too!



Cute outfits! Good job!



mphalens said:


> I'm making progress in my "sewing for Disney" list!!!!
> 
> I finished washing & ironing all of my fabrics on Tuesday.  Today while Finn was at school and then until I had to go to work this afternoon I got my easy fits patterns ready and then cut out:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland shorts for each boy
> Mad Hatter "ties" to applique on t-shirts for each boy
> Madras Hawaiian Plaid pants for each boy
> Camo Pirate roll-up easy fits for each boy
> Flags of the World roll-up easy fits for each boy
> AK roll-up easy fits for each boy



Sounds like you are making great progress!



Shleedogg said:


> Does anyone have any plus size pattern sites beyond Simplicity, Butterick, McCalls and Vogue?  They didn't have much.  Her 16 yr old is an 18-20 in street clothes.  I'm a 20 in patterns, 14 street, so I know only a plus size will work, the regular sizes only go up to 22.  The mother is in the higher 20s street clothes.  I'm not able to adapt or expand patterns, just don't have enough training/experience.
> 
> Also, the date is for August 2013 which is forever away.  With kids growing, when do you think is safe to start sewing.  Obviously not now.  3-4 months out?



I would look at Kwik Sew too for options. I found their instructions pretty well written (but I only had experience with their "regular sized" patterns).



mphalens said:


> Ready for this?
> After my last post, I finished my dinner and went back to cutting.  I was trying to decide whether or not to put cuffs on the Christmas pants I'm making for the boys and looked at the instructions for where to change the length if I did...
> Can you see where I'm going with this?
> I hadn't made Finn's pattern piece the right length... It was too short
> 
> Luckily, the pants I'd cut were mostly roll-up modified ones, which don't have the same hem as regular easy fits...so I can fudge those.... The other pair I'd cut are the madras plaid ones, and I think I can fudge that hem too
> The pair of shorts looks like it will be fine....
> 
> But I had to stop everything and make new pattern pieces... Check Phalen's (his were okay thank goodness!) Cut into my cutting time considerably!
> 
> I did manage to cut out the Christmas pants and pirate pj pants too.  I started cutting out some flannel Cars pj pants too, but then other things took over, so I worked on putting away the laundry and now I'm going to check in on some things and get some sleep



Oh no! Sorry to hear about your pattern problems! At least it sounds like you can make what you have on hand work though.



I offically have a new trip to plan! DH and I are going to Anaheim/San Diego in February! We managed to find a pretty good seat sale to get another trip on our DL annual passes. I can't believe we will be able to go again! We also plan to go to San Diego Zoo and Seaworld. For the Zoo, I should be able to wear what I made for AK, but I think Heather's "believe" embroidery will have to go on my "to buy" list soon!

And, I am going to be down in Anaheim in less than 2 weeks for work (with a side solo trip to DL). I haven't done any sewing for this trip but my Minnie Rosetta and a few blouses I made for the August trip will be coming with me. Maybe I will take my Minnie-inspired Jamie too. Now I just need to finish these presentations so I could actually present my work while I am there!


----------



## aimeeg

I just want to take a minute and post my contribution to Barbara's auction. If you get a chance mosey on over to facebook and check out all the great stuff!!!


----------



## cogero

Aimee that outfit is gorgeous.


----------



## sp0ngem0nkey

Aimeeg, I want to be you when I grow up. I love the Steamboat Willie dress as well.


----------



## NiniMorris

OK... I have to share my colossal mistake.

I was stitching out a Nemo test.  As I was taking it off my machine, my DD asked me why I made it so funny?  Um...what do you mean?  Well, Nemo is supposed to be orange and WHITE, not orange and BLACK!

Of course, my DS had the right answer...I put Nemo in his Halloween costume...because Halloween colors are orange and black.

That of course started the whole conversation about how Nemo wasn't invited to MNSSHP and was upset and put his Halloween costume on.


Nini


----------



## miprender

PatchPixie said:


> Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marin's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Tiana skirts & rosette bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (think I put Marin's T w/ Fin's skirt, though! Oops!!)
> 
> And one for my niece Madison, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE how you all "gift" to kids! Gonna find out how to help out with that



Great job on the Tshirt dresses. 




mphalens said:


> Ready for this?
> After my last post, I finished my dinner and went back to cutting.  I was trying to decide whether or not to put cuffs on the Christmas pants I'm making for the boys and looked at the instructions for where to change the length if I did...
> Can you see where I'm going with this?
> I hadn't made Finn's pattern piece the right length... It was too short
> 
> Luckily, the pants I'd cut were mostly roll-up modified ones, which don't have the same hem as regular easy fits...so I can fudge those.... The other pair I'd cut are the madras plaid ones, and I think I can fudge that hem too
> The pair of shorts looks like it will be fine....
> 
> But I had to stop everything and make new pattern pieces... Check Phalen's (his were okay thank goodness!) Cut into my cutting time considerably!
> 
> I did manage to cut out the Christmas pants and pirate pj pants too.  I started cutting out some flannel Cars pj pants too, but then other things took over, so I worked on putting away the laundry and now I'm going to check in on some things and get some sleep



 How frustrating. Glad you are able to make it work out.



aimeeg said:


> I just want to take a minute and post my contribution to Barbara's auction. If you get a chance mosey on over to facebook and check out all the great stuff!!!



That is gorgeous! My DD is all about pink. We call her Pinky Pink as a nickname sometimes.


----------



## DMGeurts

karebear23 said:


> Thanks to everyone.  Here she is in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alice dress pattern is Emily from Mamu.  I thought it was great since that is DD's name
> I really like it...but you know how those euro pattern directions are.  I was sooooo confused.  I didn't realize they had you line the front skirt.  So I had an extra piece.
> 
> The dress seemed really short.  I'm so glad I added length to it!  I like to make everything longer so the clothes last longer.
> 
> As for poor Alice's eye.  I told my husband that I was trying to be Monet.  Her eyes look great far away..just not up close
> 
> 
> Here is my little guy's "pirate" outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard to figure out what to charge.  With friends it's even harder to charge them.  I told my husband I will need to start a sweatshop in order to compete with ready to wear stuff.
> 
> I'd like to charge more!  But I just don't know how much more people are willing to pay.  Especially around here.



Super cute - and I love the Priate outfit too~!



Darragh said:


> Know exactly what you're talking about!  I used to make and dress porcelain dolls.  I had to pay retail for all of my supplies and fabric, which would end up costing me about $100 to $150 a doll.  Then people would complain if I added $25 to my cost just so that I could make a "little" profit.  They had no idea what the supplies were costing me even after I tried to explain it to them.  Wanna take a guess why I don't make dolls anymore?  LOL



WOW!!!  



cogero said:


> Okay so I don't want to work today so I printed off a bunch of my patterns from ycmt and some tutorials I love. Oh and I printed them on 3 hole paper at work.
> 
> I just organized them into a looseleaf binder and they look so pretty and it was much better than actually working right





NiniMorris said:


> Works for me!  LOL!
> 
> 
> I actually have an old catalog holder...the industrial type (from a previous life as a multi state insurance underwriter).  I put all the instructions in that.  It sets on my table nice and flat and I can flip through it easily. I ALWAYS print my stuff off on 3 hole punched paper!
> 
> ...and since you work for family (right?) it is not like they are going to fire you....  they are LUCKY to have you!
> 
> 
> Nini





cogero said:


> They are lucky to have me since they are a bunch of loonies most days. Now I am trying to decide which of these patterns I actually am going to try next. Instead of collecting them.



I just had to ROFL at this entire conversation.  I have my patterns in binders too...  I slide the pieces into the clear plastic covers.



ellenbenny said:


> I don't think I ever shared pictures of this dress I made for a customer a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am excited to say that I have decided to donate a custom version of this dress to the auction for Heather and Teresa's sister Barbara!!  I am offering to remake this dress to help raise money for Barbara and family to go to Disney World.  I am excited to be able to help out and I just love this princess dress, HeatherSue's designs are just the greatest.  If you want to help out, head over to Frou Frou by Heathersue's facebook page and take a look!



Absolutely amazing - as usual Ellen!!!



PatchPixie said:


> Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marin's:



These turned out so cute!



mphalens said:


> I'm making progress in my "sewing for Disney" list!!!!
> 
> I finished washing & ironing all of my fabrics on Tuesday.  Today while Finn was at school and then until I had to go to work this afternoon I got my easy fits patterns ready and then cut out:
> 
> Alice in Wonderland shorts for each boy
> Mad Hatter "ties" to applique on t-shirts for each boy
> Madras Hawaiian Plaid pants for each boy
> Camo Pirate roll-up easy fits for each boy
> Flags of the World roll-up easy fits for each boy
> AK roll-up easy fits for each boy
> 
> 
> Since it was raining here again, I didn't have to go to my Soccer Shots job this afternoon, so instead I packed up the laptop and went to the bookstore (since DH was home to take care of the boys) and finished the updates for my Dad's website (my other job - I'm his "IT person" ) and emailed it off to the guy that hosts the site for us.  That means two things 1)I'll get a little paycheck from finishing the work finally and 2)I am free to spend all my time working on Disney outfits and I don't have the website update hanging over my head



Yay for getting other stuff done - I sometimes have to justify my sewing time the same way.  



mphalens said:


> Ready for this?
> After my last post, I finished my dinner and went back to cutting.  I was trying to decide whether or not to put cuffs on the Christmas pants I'm making for the boys and looked at the instructions for where to change the length if I did...
> Can you see where I'm going with this?
> I hadn't made Finn's pattern piece the right length... It was too short
> 
> Luckily, the pants I'd cut were mostly roll-up modified ones, which don't have the same hem as regular easy fits...so I can fudge those.... The other pair I'd cut are the madras plaid ones, and I think I can fudge that hem too
> The pair of shorts looks like it will be fine....
> 
> But I had to stop everything and make new pattern pieces... Check Phalen's (his were okay thank goodness!) Cut into my cutting time considerably!
> 
> I did manage to cut out the Christmas pants and pirate pj pants too.  I started cutting out some flannel Cars pj pants too, but then other things took over, so I worked on putting away the laundry and now I'm going to check in on some things and get some sleep



ACK!!!  Glad you were able to get it to work out!  



PurpleEars said:


> Just for you D~, here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Jamie dress with a ruffle added to the bottom. Oh and it shows off my modified Minnie Rosetta bag quite well too (thank you for your tut on the zipper!)



OK - I dont' know how I missed this picture... I think I was distracted by that adorable hat.    Thanks for posting it again.  Soooo... how was the general concensus at WDW about an adult wearing customs?    Just wonderin'  



aimeeg said:


> I just want to take a minute and post my contribution to Barbara's auction. If you get a chance mosey on over to facebook and check out all the great stuff!!!



THis is super cute - as usual Aimee!!!  I always love seeing the things you make!  

D~  <----  Still sewing for her trip - almost half way finished with the outfits...


----------



## VBAndrea

I am sorry I do not have time to quote but everything has been awesome.  The Alice dress is so sweet and I adore the pirate pants with the pockets.  The patchwork t's are such a neat idea!  And I love Ellen's and Aimee's contribution to the auction for Barbara.  I was going to make a tote, but I think the twirlier dresses/skirts do better so I may change my mind -- the more money that can be made for the auction the better!  My goal is just to do whatever I do with fabrics I already own.  

I have taken pics of my Beatle outfits but have yet to get them off the camera....and speaking of Beatles all I have been doing is working on Sgt. Pepper's costumes.  I think I started on Monday and am doing ds's first (because I think it's a wee bit harder) and I'm not at all close to being done.  And I work tomorrow and on Monday (which is our really long day).  Wish me luck getting these finished.  I keep running out of trims and heading back to the store and this time I need buttons which I thought I might have so didn't buy any yet.  Well, I have some, but not enough.  And if we go by $20 a hour I can resell the costumes for a mere $500 each


----------



## GrammytoMany

Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
Here's a Minnie Mouse dress that I made for my oldest Granddaughter



DSC_1773 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Minnie dressback by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Tiana Dress



DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Fun Dress for my cousin's granddaughter



DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)



DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.



DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> Here's a Minnie Mouse dress that I made for my oldest Granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1773 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dressback by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Tiana Dress
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Fun Dress for my cousin's granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila


Those are all so cute and so are the dresses!  I have the same mermaid fabric.  My little niece is crazy about mermaids so I picked up some of that fabric several weeks ago.  I am thinking that I will make her a skirt and top for her birthday this spring.  The dresses are all so full and twirly.  Your little granddaughters must love them.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I am sorry I do not have time to quote but everything has been awesome.  The Alice dress is so sweet and I adore the pirate pants with the pockets.  The patchwork t's are such a neat idea!  And I love Ellen's and Aimee's contribution to the auction for Barbara.  I was going to make a tote, but I think the twirlier dresses/skirts do better so I may change my mind -- the more money that can be made for the auction the better!  My goal is just to do whatever I do with fabrics I already own.
> 
> I have taken pics of my Beatle outfits but have yet to get them off the camera....and speaking of Beatles all I have been doing is working on Sgt. Pepper's costumes.  I think I started on Monday and am doing ds's first (because I think it's a wee bit harder) and I'm not at all close to being done.  And I work tomorrow and on Monday (which is our really long day).  Wish me luck getting these finished.  I keep running out of trims and heading back to the store and this time I need buttons which I thought I might have so didn't buy any yet.  Well, I have some, but not enough.  And if we go by $20 a hour I can resell the costumes for a mere $500 each



Whoa... wait one minute... let me get this straight... You are making all these costumes, then planning to resell them for $500 each afterwards????

Who is taking whom to Disney World????  Thinkin' maybe *you* should be takin' *ME*!!!! 



GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> Here's a Minnie Mouse dress that I made for my oldest Granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1773 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dressback by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Tiana Dress
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Fun Dress for my cousin's granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila



As usual Sheila - those grandbabies of yours are so precious - and the little dresses they are wearing are adorable.  And I just have to say that your littlest grandbaby has the cutest bare feet ever!    I just love that age!

D~


----------



## kha100399

okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....

so, what do you think


----------



## PurpleEars

aimeeg said:


> I just want to take a minute and post my contribution to Barbara's auction. If you get a chance mosey on over to facebook and check out all the great stuff!!!



This is beautiful!



NiniMorris said:


> OK... I have to share my colossal mistake.
> 
> I was stitching out a Nemo test.  As I was taking it off my machine, my DD asked me why I made it so funny?  Um...what do you mean?  Well, Nemo is supposed to be orange and WHITE, not orange and BLACK!
> 
> Of course, my DS had the right answer...I put Nemo in his Halloween costume...because Halloween colors are orange and black.
> 
> That of course started the whole conversation about how Nemo wasn't invited to MNSSHP and was upset and put his Halloween costume on.
> 
> 
> Nini



I think your DS had the right answer about Nemo in his costume!



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I dont' know how I missed this picture... I think I was distracted by that adorable hat.    Thanks for posting it again.  Soooo... how was the general concensus at WDW about an adult wearing customs?    Just wonderin'
> 
> D~  <----  Still sewing for her trip - almost half way finished with the outfits...



Yay for almost half way point! I would say people had positive things to say about my dress and other customs. I had a number of guests and CM's asking me where I got the dress. Only 1 person asked me if I would consider making a dress for her. I guess I am not a good salesperson? Not that it matters anyway, I am very hesistant about selling since I am concerned that sewing won't be enjoyable if I *had to* do it for an order.



GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> Here's a Minnie Mouse dress that I made for my oldest Granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1773 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Tiana Dress
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Fun Dress for my cousin's granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila



These dresses look so full and beautiful. Good job!



kha100399 said:


> okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....
> 
> so, what do you think



Is it Suzy the mouse from Cinderella?


----------



## teresajoy

PatchPixie said:


> Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Marin's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Tiana skirts & rosette bows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE how you all "gift" to kids! Gonna find out how to help out with that



Those t-shirt patchwork dresses are great!!!!!!!

Just click the link in my siggy and sign up! 



mphalens said:


> Ready for this?
> After my last post, I finished my dinner and went back to cutting.  I was trying to decide whether or not to put cuffs on the Christmas pants I'm making for the boys and looked at the instructions for where to change the length if I did...
> Can you see where I'm going with this?
> I hadn't made Finn's pattern piece the right length... It was too short
> 
> Luckily, the pants I'd cut were mostly roll-up modified ones, which don't have the same hem as regular easy fits...so I can fudge those.... The other pair I'd cut are the madras plaid ones, and I think I can fudge that hem too
> The pair of shorts looks like it will be fine....
> 
> But I had to stop everything and make new pattern pieces... Check Phalen's (his were okay thank goodness!) Cut into my cutting time considerably!
> 
> I did manage to cut out the Christmas pants and pirate pj pants too.  I started cutting out some flannel Cars pj pants too, but then other things took over, so I worked on putting away the laundry and now I'm going to check in on some things and get some sleep



I hate when I do things like that!!! I'm glad you could still make them work!




PurpleEars said:


> Happy planning! As I said before, the reason why I like hanging out here is that we all care for each other, even though most of us have never met in real life. I think this is just a reflection of the kindness of the members and friendships formed through our passion for sewing and Disney.


 You are so sweet. I agree, everyone on this thread is just so wonderful! 

I actually booked my room yesterday, and the price with the dining plan gave me major anixieties!!!  I actually got hold of my travel agent and asked her to take off the dining for now, because the thought of spending so much money was causing me to loose sleep! I figure breaking it up into smaller amounts will be better for my nerves!! Here's hoping for a free dining pin code! Or ANY pin code! 

Congratulations on your February trip!!! 



aimeeg said:


> I just want to take a minute and post my contribution to Barbara's auction. If you get a chance mosey on over to facebook and check out all the great stuff!!!



Thank you Aimee!!!! (I got the ees right today!) 



NiniMorris said:


> OK... I have to share my colossal mistake.
> 
> I was stitching out a Nemo test.  As I was taking it off my machine, my DD asked me why I made it so funny?  Um...what do you mean?  Well, Nemo is supposed to be orange and WHITE, not orange and BLACK!
> 
> Of course, my DS had the right answer...I put Nemo in his Halloween costume...because Halloween colors are orange and black.
> 
> That of course started the whole conversation about how Nemo wasn't invited to MNSSHP and was upset and put his Halloween costume on.
> 
> 
> Nini



Clever boy!!! 



VBAndrea said:


> I am sorry I do not have time to quote but everything has been awesome.  The Alice dress is so sweet and I adore the pirate pants with the pockets.  The patchwork t's are such a neat idea!  And I love Ellen's and Aimee's contribution to the auction for Barbara.  I was going to make a tote, but I think the twirlier dresses/skirts do better so I may change my mind -- the more money that can be made for the auction the better!  My goal is just to do whatever I do with fabrics I already own.
> 
> I have taken pics of my Beatle outfits but have yet to get them off the camera....and speaking of Beatles all I have been doing is working on Sgt. Pepper's costumes.  I think I started on Monday and am doing ds's first (because I think it's a wee bit harder) and I'm not at all close to being done.  And I work tomorrow and on Monday (which is our really long day).  Wish me luck getting these finished.  I keep running out of trims and heading back to the store and this time I need buttons which I thought I might have so didn't buy any yet.  Well, I have some, but not enough.  And if we go by $20 a hour I can resell the costumes for a mere $500 each



I think the outfits are doing better overall too, but the Disers bags are doing pretty well.  

I can't wait to see your Beatles outfits! 



GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> Tiana Dress
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Fun Dress for my cousin's granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila



Sheila the dresses are awesome!!! And your grand daughters are too precious!!!! 



kha100399 said:


> okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....
> 
> so, what do you think



I was going to say Perla Mouse too.


----------



## VBAndrea

GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> Here's a Minnie Mouse dress that I made for my oldest Granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1773 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dressback by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Tiana Dress
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Fun Dress for my cousin's granddaughter
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila


Beautiful work!  I like the little overlay on the Tiana dress.  I must be very tired -- when I saw the first photo I couldn't figure out why you embroidered "Grammy to many" on the shirt of the first dress   I figured it out as I scrolled further down.



DMGeurts said:


> Whoa... wait one minute... let me get this straight... You are making all these costumes, then planning to resell them for $500 each afterwards????
> 
> Who is taking whom to Disney World????  Thinkin' maybe *you* should be takin' *ME*!!!!
> D~


Heaven's NO!  I am making two costumes -- one for each child of mine.  They are just taking so long that if I were to sell them ever and were to charge the $20 and hour someone suggested, I would have to charge $500 per costume.  It took me over an hour just to do the trim on one of the sleeves.  The second one went much faster (maybe only about 20 to 30 minutes).  Remember, I'm the one who keeps contemplating opening an etsy shop and never has the time to.  



kha100399 said:


> okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....
> 
> so, what do you think


Perla is my guess and I see now that I'm quoting what your photo is labeled


----------



## kha100399

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work!  I like the little overlay on the Tiana dress.  I must be very tired -- when I saw the first photo I couldn't figure out why you embroidered "Grammy to many" on the shirt of the first dress   I figured it out as I scrolled further down.
> 
> 
> Heaven's NO!  I am making two costumes -- one for each child of mine.  They are just taking so long that if I were to sell them ever and were to charge the $20 and hour someone suggested, I would have to charge $500 per costume.  It took me over an hour just to do the trim on one of the sleeves.  The second one went much faster (maybe only about 20 to 30 minutes).  Remember, I'm the one who keeps contemplating opening an etsy shop and never has the time to.
> 
> 
> Perla is my guess and I see now that I'm quoting what your photo is labeled



yeah!! everyone who guessed was correct, I feel so much better! even if the non disney nuts don't get it 

my oldest two are anastasia and drizella, my middle is cinderella, my only boy prince charming, which left my clueless for the baby...will post pictures after the weekend of everyone together. 

thanks for playing along! only about 50 days until our trip, so excited! I love reading along with you all for inspiration, and will try to do better about posting (although I always do read along).


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Yay for almost half way point! I would say people had positive things to say about my dress and other customs. I had a number of guests and CM's asking me where I got the dress. Only 1 person asked me if I would consider making a dress for her. I guess I am not a good salesperson? Not that it matters anyway, I am very hesistant about selling since I am concerned that sewing won't be enjoyable if I *had to* do it for an order.



This is good to know.    I just wanted to make sure that people wouldn't be teasing me, because I'm all dressed up.  



VBAndrea said:


> Heaven's NO!  I am making two costumes -- one for each child of mine.  They are just taking so long that if I were to sell them ever and were to charge the $20 and hour someone suggested, I would have to charge $500 per costume.  It took me over an hour just to do the trim on one of the sleeves.  The second one went much faster (maybe only about 20 to 30 minutes).  Remember, I'm the one who keeps contemplating opening an etsy shop and never has the time to.



Well, you should sell them for $500 each... you'd be half way to taking me to Disney.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

kha100399 said:


> okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....
> 
> so, what do you think


I was going to guess one of Cinderella's mice but you already answered.



kha100399 said:


> yeah!! everyone who guessed was correct, I feel so much better! even if the non disney nuts don't get it
> 
> my oldest two are anastasia and drizella, my middle is cinderella, my only boy prince charming, which left my clueless for the baby...will post pictures after the weekend of everyone together.
> 
> thanks for playing along! only about 50 days until our trip, so excited! I love reading along with you all for inspiration, and will try to do better about posting (although I always do read along).


That sounds like such a cute group costume.  You should take some pictures and submit them to that website http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/costumes.html .  Maybe your family would win the group costume prize.  Are you doing mouse ears to go with the mouse dress?


----------



## NiniMorris

Soooo bummed.  

Today and this weekend is the Atlanta Sewing Expo.  I always go and pick up my stabilizer, thread, some fabric and look at all the new pretties that has come out.  This year, with the Disney trip earlier this month, my budget ran out before my wants and needs ran out.  

On top of that the girls are out of school this week, so there is no way I could have gone and taken 3 kids!  (even though, Mr D loves to go and was looking forward to it as a school field trip!  Of course, it has a lot to do with the pretzels there than anything else!)

I purposely deleted all my emails about the show so I wouldn't think about it...and what happens, I get another reminder email!

I guess it is time to find something creative to get done to take my mind off it...like maybe I can finish the quilt that was supposed to be finished last weekend.  After all...it only needs the binding and it will be ready to go to its new home!  Just not feeling it today! 


Nini

PS...if anyone local gets to go...have extra fun for me!  I really wanted to play with one of the new 6 needle machines...


----------



## NiniMorris

I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.  

I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL







Now for the test....

Nini


----------



## kha100399

dianemom2 said:


> I was going to guess one of Cinderella's mice but you already answered.
> 
> 
> That sounds like such a cute group costume.  You should take some pictures and submit them to that website http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/costumes.html .  Maybe your family would win the group costume prize.  Are you doing mouse ears to go with the mouse dress?



thanks for the link! If I can get a good photo of the 5 of them I will definitely send it in!

She has a bonnet type head scarf like Suzy and Perla wear, but I didn't think of ears, maybe add them on top the bonnet?


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini





Nini it is gorgeous. I just love the colors of the quilt.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work!  I like the little overlay on the Tiana dress.  I must be very tired -- when I saw the first photo I couldn't figure out why you embroidered "Grammy to many" on the shirt of the first dress   I figured it out as I scrolled further down.



Phew!  I'm not the only one that couldn't figure out it was a watermark until a couple of pictures down!  I had a good laugh at myself when I realized 



NiniMorris said:


>



It's GORGEOUS!!!  I'm sorry you can't go to the sewing expo!  I had to cancel my plans for this weekend too   It stinks when that darn money thing gets in the way of our fun, doesn't it?




I still haven't sewn anything for our Disney trip, but the stack of things to sew is getting bigger!  I've cut out all but two pairs of pants for each boy, and I'm holding off cutting those because I haven't decided which fabrics to use for them . . . 
Yesterday I worked on stuff for me . . . Most of mine is upcycled stuff, so it was more a matter of matching up fabrics with articles of clothing and figuring out what to cut where . . . I have the layout for my decoupage princess jeans almost done (just have to finish up the back) . . . 

Does anyone know of a place I can find the Mickey Head Flags of the World that would be suitable for PRINTING and using in Iron-On Transfers?  I love Heather Sue's but they're for applique & embroidery and I need straight up graphics (does that make sense?).  I found one of the DISigners that has some, but they have the name of the country across them.  Another one has some, but they look a little 3D and that won't work for what I want to do . . .
I was up until 12:45 this morning looking through DISigners work looking for some . . .


----------



## GrammytoMany

I was going to put the watermark to the side of the dress but I must have clicked on the wrong button. Then I couldn't move it over or remove it and didn't want to copy the pic and start over.  Don't think my granddaughter would have liked GrammytoMany across her dress

Love the blue quilt.
"Pink Christmas" outfit is adorable.
Lots of cute outfits posted.

Sheila


----------



## Lauriepop

I have been cutting out pattern pieces and fabric pieces for my first Vida dress for our Christmas trip to Disney...my first project for our trip! Yikes! I cut out all the pattern pieces and then realized I forgot the seam allowance so I had to start all over! It has been slow going, but I can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## ivey_family

Andrea - I thought of you when I saw this article on a friend's facebook today.  When you get your kids' costumes sold, then you can buy the original patterns.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> 
> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1198 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The Apron dress for youngest granddaughter.
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila



I love all of these, but these two are my favorites!  The girls are all so cute!  I've got to make some for dd!



kha100399 said:


> okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....
> 
> so, what do you think



This is so cute!  I can't wait to see the whole group!



NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini



Aren't we all way too hard on ourselves?  This is beautiful, Nini!  I love the colors and the quilting!


I finished dd's Fall/Thanksgiving Portrait Peasant yesterday.  I really like this pattern!  So many possibilities!  She wasn't in the mood for pics, but here it is.  The pumpkin is a raggy design.








Arrgh!  We found out yesterday that my BIL is moving home from California where he's lived for the last two years.  He's driving back as we speak.  I'm so not excited about this.  Selfishly, that means no visit to Disneyland for us next year.    I had even planned all our WDW outfits with that in mind so stuff would fit next year, too.  But, worse, it means major tension for my in-laws.  Without all the gory details, he's been...troubled.  It will be 'interesting' to see where things go from here.  

Thanks for letting me vent!
Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks for the compliments on my quilt...from a distance it is not too bad.  Unfortunately, up close you can see several issues.  The thread is a polyester thread...my quilter will NOT work at all with anything except cotton thread.  (I forgot that when I saw this thread...I was just excited I found the right color I didn't even notice it wasn't cotton!)  This caused the thread to shred every few inches.  It was supposed to have beautiful  feathers quilted in it, but because of the thread shredding I had to quilt it denser than I wanted in order to keep it together a bit longer.

The owl, which stitched perfectly in the 4x4 size, would not stitch right to save my life.  I actually stitched it out 4 times before I got one that was workable.  The satin stitch did not cover all the raw edges.  After the  first wash, it has already started raveling.  I have already told mom she can have a new quilt after the first of the year when my schedule gets a bit lighter.

This is truly not a case of being too hard on myself, this is truly a case of having produced an inferior product.  Oddly enough, I did get two orders for more baby quilts from the shower...of course that in itself bothers me because I know they ordered a quilt based on how it looks not on the quality of the product...

Happy Weekend to everyone!

Nini


----------



## miprender

So what a crazy day today. My mother was babysitting for me and took the kids out to the bus stop and I left for work but..... I accidently locked them out  My neighbor had to climb through my bathroom window to unlock the door for my mom and DS3  But the worst part is my bedroom was a total disaster

On a better note my mother in law that had a stroke last month came home yesterday. She is doing much better and can walk with the assistance of her walker.



GrammytoMany said:


> Okay, here's goes...I'm going to try to post some photos of clothes I've made for some of my granddaughters...let's see if I get this right
> 
> Tiana Dress
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_5023 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've been making the dresses using a t-shirt for the top because the dresses are easier for the girls to get dressed and undressed.
> Getting ready to hit the submit button -- hope this works
> Sheila



Love all those dresses but I really love this dress. 



kha100399 said:


> okay, if anybody will recognize who this is it will be you wonderful ladies. My five kiddos have a disney themed halloween ensemble that we are also using on our next trip, but unless you are a fanatic, people may not know who it is....
> 
> so, what do you think



That came out really cute.



NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini



Nini this looks amazing.



ivey_family said:


> I finished dd's Fall/Thanksgiving Portrait Peasant yesterday.  I really like this pattern!  So many possibilities!  She wasn't in the mood for pics, but here it is.  The pumpkin is a raggy design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!
> Regards,
> C.



So cute and sorry about all the family drama.


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> I actually booked my room yesterday, and the price with the dining plan gave me major anixieties!!!  I actually got hold of my travel agent and asked her to take off the dining for now, because the thought of spending so much money was causing me to loose sleep! I figure breaking it up into smaller amounts will be better for my nerves!! Here's hoping for a free dining pin code! Or ANY pin code!



Keeping my fingers crossed for a free dining pin for you!!



kha100399 said:


> yeah!! everyone who guessed was correct, I feel so much better! even if the non disney nuts don't get it
> 
> my oldest two are anastasia and drizella, my middle is cinderella, my only boy prince charming, which left my clueless for the baby...will post pictures after the weekend of everyone together.
> 
> thanks for playing along! only about 50 days until our trip, so excited! I love reading along with you all for inspiration, and will try to do better about posting (although I always do read along).



Looking forward to seeing a group picture of the Cinderella crew!



DMGeurts said:


> This is good to know.    I just wanted to make sure that people wouldn't be teasing me, because I'm all dressed up.
> D~



Nah, if anything, they would think, "why didn't I do that for myself?"



NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini



The quilt looks great. I read further to find out what the issue was, but frankly I don't think most people would notice or care about that!



Lauriepop said:


> I have been cutting out pattern pieces and fabric pieces for my first Vida dress for our Christmas trip to Disney...my first project for our trip! Yikes! I cut out all the pattern pieces and then realized I forgot the seam allowance so I had to start all over! It has been slow going, but I can't wait to see the finished project!



Sorry to hear about the seam allowance issue!



ivey_family said:


> I finished dd's Fall/Thanksgiving Portrait Peasant yesterday.  I really like this pattern!  So many possibilities!  She wasn't in the mood for pics, but here it is.  The pumpkin is a raggy design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrgh!  We found out yesterday that my BIL is moving home from California where he's lived for the last two years.  He's driving back as we speak.  I'm so not excited about this.  Selfishly, that means no visit to Disneyland for us next year.    I had even planned all our WDW outfits with that in mind so stuff would fit next year, too.  But, worse, it means major tension for my in-laws.  Without all the gory details, he's been...troubled.  It will be 'interesting' to see where things go from here.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the dress. The colours are so appropriate! I am sorry to hear about your family issues. Remember, you can always vent to us here!



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my quilt...from a distance it is not too bad.  Unfortunately, up close you can see several issues.  The thread is a polyester thread...my quilter will NOT work at all with anything except cotton thread.  (I forgot that when I saw this thread...I was just excited I found the right color I didn't even notice it wasn't cotton!)  This caused the thread to shred every few inches.  It was supposed to have beautiful  feathers quilted in it, but because of the thread shredding I had to quilt it denser than I wanted in order to keep it together a bit longer.
> 
> The owl, which stitched perfectly in the 4x4 size, would not stitch right to save my life.  I actually stitched it out 4 times before I got one that was workable.  The satin stitch did not cover all the raw edges.  After the  first wash, it has already started raveling.  I have already told mom she can have a new quilt after the first of the year when my schedule gets a bit lighter.
> 
> This is truly not a case of being too hard on myself, this is truly a case of having produced an inferior product.  Oddly enough, I did get two orders for more baby quilts from the shower...of course that in itself bothers me because I know they ordered a quilt based on how it looks not on the quality of the product...
> 
> Happy Weekend to everyone!
> 
> Nini



I think people who don't sew won't know where to look for "bad spots." Maybe they thought the owl was supposed to be frayed?



miprender said:


> So what a crazy day today. My mother was babysitting for me and took the kids out to the bus stop and I left for work but..... I accidently locked them out  My neighbor had to climb through my bathroom window to unlock the door for my mom and DS3  But the worst part is my bedroom was a total disaster
> 
> On a better note my mother in law that had a stroke last month came home yesterday. She is doing much better and can walk with the assistance of her walker.



Yikes! I am sure it was a scary moment for you! I am glad to hear that your MIL is doing better. I think of her and wonder how she is doing from time to time, so thank you for the update!


----------



## tricia

Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.




IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr

The back




IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr

The front





IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone... I haven't dropped off the planet. Almost but not quite. A lot has happened. Well I got married, moved, moved again and here I am. That's the short version. Add lots of drama in there... and that's a little more precise. Anywho, I'm beginning to design a new Animal Kingdom dress and I have seen an Expedition Everest embroidery design out there somewhere, but can't find it now... any help would be great... Thanks.


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr



WHERE did you get that LGM fabric????  OHMYGOODNESS!  NEED some!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini


Beautiful!  I love the colors.  Sorry about the sewing expo, but remember, you were just at Dis so having a really nice vacation is probably better than getting more supplies.



ivey_family said:


> Andrea - I thought of you when I saw this article on a friend's facebook today.  When you get your kids' costumes sold, then you can buy the original patterns.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The link won't work for me....but there will hopefully be no more Sgt Pepper's costumes in my future.  I'm beginning to thin a catfish and harp seal would have been better choices after all.  There are just too many details in these jackets and dh would be all pissy (excuse the language) if they aren't done just so.



ivey_family said:


> I finished dd's Fall/Thanksgiving Portrait Peasant yesterday.  I really like this pattern!  So many possibilities!  She wasn't in the mood for pics, but here it is.  The pumpkin is a raggy design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrgh!  We found out yesterday that my BIL is moving home from California where he's lived for the last two years.  He's driving back as we speak.  I'm so not excited about this.  Selfishly, that means no visit to Disneyland for us next year.    I had even planned all our WDW outfits with that in mind so stuff would fit next year, too.  But, worse, it means major tension for my in-laws.  Without all the gory details, he's been...troubled.  It will be 'interesting' to see where things go from here.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!
> Regards,
> C.


Beautiful Thanksgiving outfit!  I may have to case that if you don't mind.  Ugh!  I have yet to even work on Halloween clothes for dd.  I really want to get two of these t's done plus make her another skirt.  We'll see what progress I can make this weekend.

Sorry to hear about BIL's return.  Hopefully you can still find an excuse for a vacation and hopefully your relationship with the in-laws won't be affected too much.



miprender said:


> So what a crazy day today. My mother was babysitting for me and took the kids out to the bus stop and I left for work but..... I accidently locked them out  My neighbor had to climb through my bathroom window to unlock the door for my mom and DS3  But the worst part is my bedroom was a total disaster
> 
> On a better note my mother in law that had a stroke last month came home yesterday. She is doing much better and can walk with the assistance of her walker.


 about your messy bedroom!  That so sounds like something that would happen to me.  My worst house mess was when dh was gone to CA for 10 months and came home 3 days early to *surprise* me.  First, I had his cat put down the day before and would have waited another day had I known he was doing this so he could say goodbye to her.  But the worst was he came home to find me unbathed in jammies and uncombed hair and the house a nightmare.  I was not a happy girl.  He rang the doorbell -- my mistake was in opening it!  I should have ran and cleaned while he fumbled to find a key.



tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Love everything and Kamryn looks so good in her dress.  You did a fabulous job (as usual).  Great fabrics too!


----------



## Lauriepop

GrammytoMany said:


> The Froggie Dress (middle strip has little frogs on it)



I love the twirl factor of your Froggie Dress!


----------



## Lauriepop

tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.



I love the colors of the LGM dress!

@ aimeeg...Your Pink Christmas outfit is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lauriepop

Sorry for the multiple posts...I just noticed the multi-quote button. I will use that in the future. 

Has anyone ever done an "in the hoop" embroidery project with regular fabric instead of felt? I would like to turn a normal embroidery design into an "in the hoop" and was wondering if using a thick stabilizer (or several sheets of a thicker stabilizer) would do the trick. If I trim the fabric before the satin edge stitch, do you think the tear away stabilizer would hold to complete the satin stitch?


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Yikes! I am sure it was a scary moment for you! I am glad to hear that your MIL is doing better. I think of her and wonder how she is doing from time to time, so thank you for the update!



 Thanks. 



tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Adorable! I love that alien fabric too. I saw it on Ebay at ridiculous price 



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I haven't dropped off the planet. Almost but not quite. A lot has happened. Well I got married, moved, moved again and here I am. That's the short version. Add lots of drama in there... and that's a little more precise. Anywho, I'm beginning to design a new Animal Kingdom dress and I have seen an Expedition Everest embroidery design out there somewhere, but can't find it now... any help would be great... Thanks.



 back. I do hope you post a picture after.

Sorry I can't help with the Mt Everst design. I remember seeing the logo somewhere but can't remember who had it.



VBAndrea said:


> about your messy bedroom!  That so sounds like something that would happen to me.  My worst house mess was when dh was gone to CA for 10 months and came home 3 days early to *surprise* me.  First, I had his cat put down the day before and would have waited another day had I known he was doing this so he could say goodbye to her.  But the worst was he came home to find me unbathed in jammies and uncombed hair and the house a nightmare.  I was not a happy girl.  He rang the doorbell -- my mistake was in opening it!  I should have ran and cleaned while he fumbled to find a key.



 That is too funny. 



Lauriepop said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts...I just noticed the multi-quote button. I will use that in the future.
> 
> Has anyone ever done an "in the hoop" embroidery project with regular fabric instead of felt? I would like to turn a normal embroidery design into an "in the hoop" and was wondering if using a thick stabilizer (or several sheets of a thicker stabilizer) would do the trick. If I trim the fabric before the satin edge stitch, do you think the tear away stabilizer would hold to complete the satin stitch?



I have yet to try any of the cute In-the-Hoop projects so I am not sure how it works.


----------



## miprender

Forgot to mention. Did anyone see that Disney has now changed there cancellation policy. If you cancel with less than 24 hour notice they are charging $10/pp at all the character and signature restaurants.

Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2815915


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Forgot to mention. Did anyone see that Disney has now changed there cancellation policy. If you cancel with less than 24 hour notice they are charging $10/pp at all the character and signature restaurants.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2815915



This actually made my local news. This has been in effect at akerhaus for a while now. It really isn't bothering me that much. I kind of think it is a good idea. Especially since there are people out there who double book restaurants.

I am off to get the boy up. Move the embroidery machine and look online for a new printer. My HP is dying. Thankfully DH just reminded me it is about 5 years old.


----------



## jessica52877

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone... I haven't dropped off the planet. Almost but not quite. A lot has happened. Well I got married, moved, moved again and here I am. That's the short version. Add lots of drama in there... and that's a little more precise. Anywho, I'm beginning to design a new Animal Kingdom dress and I have seen an Expedition Everest embroidery design out there somewhere, but can't find it now... any help would be great... Thanks.



Dena, digitalbydesign, had one. No idea what is up with her shop though and if you can still get it.


----------



## tricia

I remember ther expedition everest designs too, and I looked at a few sites to try to find it for you, but had no success.

Thanks for the comments on the big give stuff.  I got the fabric last year at a quilt shop, it was a remnant and I had less than a yard.   Now I have only scraps.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini


That looks super!  Sorry you had so much trouble with it.



kha100399 said:


> thanks for the link! If I can get a good photo of the 5 of them I will definitely send it in!
> 
> She has a bonnet type head scarf like Suzy and Perla wear, but I didn't think of ears, maybe add them on top the bonnet?


I think adding the mouse ears would be really cute!




ivey_family said:


> I finished dd's Fall/Thanksgiving Portrait Peasant yesterday.  I really like this pattern!  So many possibilities!  She wasn't in the mood for pics, but here it is.  The pumpkin is a raggy design.


That's so sweet!  Your baby is adorable!



tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr


I saw these when the family got them.  They are great and the kids looked fantastic in the outfits!


----------



## ellenbenny

I found this fabric at Joann's this week, it has the little green men with Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## cogero

ellenbenny said:


> I found this fabric at Joann's this week, it has the little green men with Buzz Lightyear.



ooh I need that fabric.

I finally finished the Halloween outfit.

Now I am working on 2 shirts for a give and then may work on a couple shirts for C while G is sleeping.

Need to decide still what to make for the boy for the December trip.


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> This actually made my local news. This has been in effect at akerhaus for a while now. It really isn't bothering me that much. I kind of think it is a good idea. Especially since there are people out there who double book restaurants.
> .



Last night was the first I saw of it. I know CRT and Akerhaus  had that for a while just shocked at all the restaurants that it now effects




ellenbenny said:


> I found this fabric at Joann's this week, it has the little green men with Buzz Lightyear.



Looks like my FHA will be coming out if my Joanne's has that fabric too.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Last night was the first I saw of it. I know CRT and Akerhaus  had that for a while just shocked at all the restaurants that it now effects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my FHA will be coming out if my Joanne's has that fabric too.




But we get "grandfathered in" so to speak if we've already booked our ADRs . . . I can't decide if I like this new policy or not . . . part of me thinks it might cut down the number of "double bookings" and might make dining go back to the days when you could walk up and get seating (with a reasonable wait)... but part of me thinks "what if we're just not UP for it when it's time for a ressie?"

PLEASE let me know if the Warwick Joann's has that fabric!!!  And we need to figure out our meet for the 4th!!!  I'm flying in late on the 3rd ... and who else is meeting up with us?


----------



## SallyfromDE

For those of you using the Brother embroidery machines, what is the program used for the PES design? I've somehow changed something and my designs aren't showing on my flash drive. Would have been Word? I had upgraded my adobe, and all my designs changed over, so I deleted it and now I get nothing. Just trying to go back to what I had.


----------



## cogero

okay I am taking a break. I have done 4 shirts today. I am feeling quite accomplished. 

We are going out to dinner in a bit and when we come home I may finish Owen's Easy fits.


----------



## tricia

SallyfromDE said:


> For those of you using the Brother embroidery machines, what is the program used for the PES design? I've somehow changed something and my designs aren't showing on my flash drive. Would have been Word? I had upgraded my adobe, and all my designs changed over, so I deleted it and now I get nothing. Just trying to go back to what I had.



. None of those programs should affect the .pes files.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> But we get "grandfathered in" so to speak if we've already booked our ADRs . . . I can't decide if I like this new policy or not . . . part of me thinks it might cut down the number of "double bookings" and might make dining go back to the days when you could walk up and get seating (with a reasonable wait)... but part of me thinks "what if we're just not UP for it when it's time for a ressie?"
> 
> PLEASE let me know if the Warwick Joann's has that fabric!!!  And we need to figure out our meet for the 4th!!!  I'm flying in late on the 3rd ... and who else is meeting up with us?



What time on the 4th With my crazy schedule I am working that day but can meet up at Ryco's or anywhere after 4:30.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tricia said:


> . None of those programs should affect the .pes files.



All of a sudden, I can't get the file to work. When I look in my folder, the little emblem is now adobe. And I think they used to be word. After I deleted adobe, the little file emblem became white. My BIL will look at my computer, but he doesn't know about embroidery files.


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> What time on the 4th With my crazy schedule I am working that day but can meet up at Ryco's or anywhere after 4:30.



I could meet on Sunday too - or first thing in the morning on Saturday (the wedding isn't until 1:30) ...

Or you're welcome to come to the Shutterfly HouseParty I'm having at my parents' house on Friday night


----------



## Meshell2002

I"ve been sewing...so love Nini's quilt and the Grammy's tshirt dresses and everything else, sorry if I missed anyone.

I wanted to do a bunch today ...but I only did 2 shirts....with both kids running around me in circles while Daddy had some time alone that's all I could do 

So now I have 1 tshirt, 2 aprons, a pair of easy fits, and a shirred peasant tunic top left, leave in 13 days. I've got to pack, get the car oil changed next week,  and clear all the pics off the camera, and plan my villa meals. Im not cooking as much as I had originally planned since my parents are coming with us and love to eat DDP.


----------



## aimeeg

I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!! 






There are so many cute things! Jessica made a darling girl scouts apron. A super cute Minnnie bag was listed tonight and Heather put up another FrouFrou gift certificate.


----------



## cogero

Aimee I love this outfit.

I am doing some Christmas shopping with the Auction.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

karebear23 said:


> .



The Alice dress is so sweet!



ellenbenny said:


> !



Ellen, didn't you also do a similar dress for your granddaughter?  I know I saw that same dress or one very similar on here.  Just beautiful!



PatchPixie said:


> Ellen, your appliques are AMAZING!!
> 
> Here is my T-shirt dress for Fin - my sometimes princess sometimes tomboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:



Super cute, I really love the Tiana skirt!



aimeeg said:


>



That is amazing!  Do you mind if I CASE that for Alexa?  I really want to make her one of those before she decides she is too old for pink!



GrammytoMany said:


> , on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> .
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_6212 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila


They are all really cute!  I especially love the Tiana dress and the apron dress!


NiniMorris said:


> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini



Nini, I think the quilt is beautiful!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ivey_family said:


> I finished dd's Fall/Thanksgiving Portrait Peasant yesterday.  I really like this pattern!  So many possibilities!  She wasn't in the mood for pics, but here it is.  The pumpkin is a raggy design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love that top, beautiful colors for Fall!



tricia said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Tricia, that Vida is fabulous!  You look great modeling it!



VBAndrea said:


> .
> 
> 
> Beautiful Thanksgiving outfit!  I may have to case that if you don't mind.  Ugh!  I have yet to even work on Halloween clothes for dd.  I really want to get two of these t's done plus make her another skirt.  We'll see what progress I can make this weekend.
> !



I haven't even started Alexa's Halloween costume yet and still wanted to make a couple more Halloween outfits.  Don't know if they're going to get finished or not!  Alexa is going to be Rapunzel and I really wanted Connor to be Flynn Ryder but he wasn't having it!  So I bought him a Spiderman costume instead.  Is it pathetic that I feel bad that he doesn't have a mom-made costume this year?!



jessica52877 said:


> Dena, digitalbydesign, had one. No idea what is up with her shop though and if you can still get it.



I've been wondering about her shop too.  She has some designs that I really wanted and no one else has.



aimeeg said:


> I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Beautiful, as usual!  How sweet of your daughter to help out!  I am going to donate something too, once I get Halloween over with!


----------



## PurpleEars

tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Great job like usual. I am glad to see I wasn't the only one who modelled Kamryn's outfit!



miprender said:


> Forgot to mention. Did anyone see that Disney has now changed there cancellation policy. If you cancel with less than 24 hour notice they are charging $10/pp at all the character and signature restaurants.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2815915



Thanks for the notice. I hope they will have some flexibility for people who get sick or unable to come because of circumstances beyond their control. I don't think this policy will affect DH and I too much since we show up to all our reservations (even though I have been rather sick with stomach bug a few times over the years, I just show up and doggy bag most of my meal for later). I can see it could be challenging for parents with young children.



aimeeg said:


> I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many cute things! Jessica made a darling girl scouts apron. A super cute Minnnie bag was listed tonight and Heather put up another FrouFrou gift certificate.



Beautiful!! Your DD is a generous person! I should go and check what else has been listed in the last few days.


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> The link won't work for me....but there will hopefully be no more Sgt Pepper's costumes in my future.  I'm beginning to thin a catfish and harp seal would have been better choices after all.  There are just too many details in these jackets and dh would be all pissy (excuse the language) if they aren't done just so.
> 
> 
> Beautiful Thanksgiving outfit!  I may have to case that if you don't mind.  Ugh!  I have yet to even work on Halloween clothes for dd.  I really want to get two of these t's done plus make her another skirt.  We'll see what progress I can make this weekend.
> 
> Sorry to hear about BIL's return.  Hopefully you can still find an excuse for a vacation and hopefully your relationship with the in-laws won't be affected too much.



Oh, sorry about the broken link!  Hmm, it appears that site won't allow a direct link.  Try this instead.  It should be the first or second article down.

Please CASE away!  Thank you for the compliment!




tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Wow!  That is an awesome applique!  


I made two pairs of easy-fit jeans for dd this weekend.  She's so tiny but long, that I can't buy store bought jeans.   I had to narrow the 6 month pattern block by a couple inches, but they turned out really cute.

Tomorrow is the baptism that I made the gown for over the summer.  I'm excited to see it "in action"!  Pics to come.

Regards,
C.


----------



## Lauriepop

aimeeg said:


> I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many cute things! Jessica made a darling girl scouts apron. A super cute Minnnie bag was listed tonight and Heather put up another FrouFrou gift certificate.



This is so cute! Where did you get the tank top? I could use a tank top like it for the New Year's outfit I am planning.


----------



## cogero

okay I think I am going to head down and finish the Big Give I am working on and then I can work on some stuff for me. UNless I decide to add an extra shirt for the give.


----------



## ellenbenny

aimeeg said:


> I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many cute things! Jessica made a darling girl scouts apron. A super cute Minnnie bag was listed tonight and Heather put up another FrouFrou gift certificate.



Love this, so nice of you to donate more outfits!



NiniMorris said:


> I know this probably won't work, but I'll try.  The quilt I had so much trouble with last week left my studio without getting a picture...so the new mommy sent me some pictures via face book.
> 
> I am going to attempt to post one of the pictures here so you can see...from a distance it doesn't look too bad...just don't get too close!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the test....
> 
> Nini



Sorry it gave you fits and you weren't happy with the results, but it does look really pretty, and from the pictures you can't see any flaws.


tricia said:


> Well, since the family received their package I can post the stuff I sent for owen's Big Give now.  I made Kamryn a vida with an LGM on it.  She is taller than me and going to wear it with leggings I think.  Here it is on me.  And I made a buzz tshirt and LGM shorts for Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7975 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7982 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> The front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7978 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Those outfits are adorable, and love seeing you model the dress!


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.

I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.  

They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?  

Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...

In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.

They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!


Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?

Nini

PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



The last couple of years of elementary school for teachers, scout leaders, therapists, etc I did a tin full of peppermint bark.  Very easy to make and tastes great.  Plus it looks expensive even though it isn't.  Last year for middle school teachers we did "melted snowman" cookies for each teacher.  They were large cookies so each teacher got one in a pretty cello bag tied with a ribbon.  They were very well received.






We've also done insulated coffee cup cozies that I sewed and a small Starbucks gift cards.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



I think they sound like great ideas!  I've started pinning gift ideas as I see them (mostly for teacher gifts, etc) . . . here's a link to my board for that

http://pinterest.com/mphalens/gift-ideas/


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



Nini, I've found some cute things from this site: http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=22

This one was easy to make and a big hit:

http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=573

I've also made a bunch of different keychains, I think the pencil would be great for a teacher:

http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=191

I haven't tried them, but she has cute tissue holders and a new sewing kit.


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



I've made these as gifts before. People love them and always ask how I did it! I add a bow at the top of each ornament to dress them up a little. No, I don't think they seem cheap at all. They're a nice little gift that says you appreciate the recipient without being too much. They're pretty, useful and won't take up a lot of space. Perfect for a teacher, imo. (I've always wondered what they did with all the stuff kids must give them at Christmas.)   Just because you made them with another purpose in mind originally doesn't mean they're not worth giving, so I say go for it! 

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody!

I'm hoping to get some suggestions from all of you creative folks. Etsy is offering a one time opportunity to change the name of your shop. The one I have, FancifulFinery, was made up on the fly because everything else I wanted was taken already. I'm not crazy about it because it's pretty feminine and I want to do things for boys too. I also want to include other craft and gift items. My new name idea was WellingtonSplashpuddle, but it's two letters too long. I'm pretty sure I want to keep the Wellington part. It goes so well with "puddle" since wellingtons are rain boots, but I'm open to ideas! I tried leaving out one "L"  and one "D" but that just makes it look like I can't spell. 

Anyhow, I figured y'all were the perfect group to ask. I'd appreciate hearing whatever you can come up with!

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

everything posted this week is beautiful....especially love the pink christmas idea! 

here are Kensliegh/lavender,Gracie/green and Chloe's/floral Ingalls dresses...








backs the same,so just showing one pic...




 all 3 together...Kens & Gace saw thiers on FB a minute ago and are cheering and saying they love them they are perfect! Chloe loved her's too! 




the veggie cans we did for their treat buckets...gotta add gems to one gold one and a lightening bolt to the other for the greek god/goddess { Elli & Blaze} i forgot to get a pic of Elli's dress...the Ingalss have silver gray buckets...th orange handles don't match but thye re what Pawpaw had and he put them on so that will work! they are the food service size cans...




 ging now to decorate the gold ans...crunch time...


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> I could meet on Sunday too - or first thing in the morning on Saturday (the wedding isn't until 1:30) ...
> 
> Or you're welcome to come to the Shutterfly HouseParty I'm having at my parents' house on Friday night



Saturday morning will probably work since we will be done with soccer



cogero said:


> okay I think I am going to head down and finish the Big Give I am working on and then I can work on some stuff for me. UNless I decide to add an extra shirt for the give.



Looks like you finished up alot as I saw your pics on FB



NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



Speaking as a wife of a teacher I think your gift is perfectly fine. And you aren't really regifting just reusing something you already have. We received many homemade gifts or food and DH appreciated everyone. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> everything posted this week is beautiful....especially love the pink christmas idea!
> 
> here are Kensliegh/lavender,Gracie/green and Chloe's/floral Ingalls dresses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backs the same,so just showing one pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Love all those dresses!


----------



## karebear23

SallyfromDE said:


> Nini, I've found some cute things from this site: http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=22
> 
> This one was easy to make and a big hit:
> 
> http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=573
> 
> I've also made a bunch of different keychains, I think the pencil would be great for a teacher:
> 
> http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=191
> 
> I haven't tried them, but she has cute tissue holders and a new sewing kit.


Thanks for the ideas!  Trying to think of a gift for DD's teacher.  I asked DD if her teacher likes anything special.  
She could only thing of roses & sunflowers....


----------



## Meshell2002

Nini---I think the ornament sounds great! Maybe use it to decorate some homemade edible treat? My kids' teachers are probably getting pumpkin bread (homemade) in a cello bag and labeled with a sewn luggage tag


----------



## mphalens

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> everything posted this week is beautiful....especially love the pink christmas idea!
> 
> here are Kensliegh/lavender,Gracie/green and Chloe's/floral Ingalls dresses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backs the same,so just showing one pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 3 together...Kens & Gace saw thiers on FB a minute ago and are cheering and saying they love them they are perfect! Chloe loved her's too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the veggie cans we did for their treat buckets...gotta add gems to one gold one and a lightening bolt to the other for the greek god/goddess { Elli & Blaze} i forgot to get a pic of Elli's dress...the Ingalss have silver gray buckets...th orange handles don't match but thye re what Pawpaw had and he put them on so that will work! they are the food service size cans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ging now to decorate the gold ans...crunch time...



OMG!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!  And I think the veg cans seal the deal!  Those are AWESOME treat buckets to go with the two sets of costumes!!!!  Please post a pic of the kids all dressed up!!!!



miprender said:


> Saturday morning will probably work since we will be done with soccer



Yay!  And lucky you that soccer will be over!  Phalen has a make-up game that weekend (and DH will get to see since he'll have to take him) and playoffs the following weekend . . . I am ready for the season to be OVER!



Y'all I have lost my mind!  We tried using the spray in stuff to color Finn's hair blue for his Gil the Bubble Guppie Halloween costume.  He went with spray in blue hair to the Halloween party we attended last night.  But, by the end of the party (which was only 3 hours long) his hair was silver and he was leaving a cloud of blue dust in his wake.  For whatever reason, that spray in stuff does NOT stick to his hair.  Without the blue hair he just looks like a half nekked Ariel that lost her hair . . . 
So, back to Sally's we went today . . .and consulted with our two new friends (we met them the other day when we went in for the "good" color hair spray) and bought a bottle of semi-permanent blue hair dye.  not only does that smilie guy show what my brain was doing as I was making the purchase, he also is a good representation of the color my child's hair is now.

It will wash out (and after only a few washes with a clarifying shampoo) but it's still the real deal BLUE HAIR.

What will I do when they're teenagers and want to dye their hair?  I've already allowed him to do it at age THREE. 

Here's a pic of Finn while the color was processing . . . it's not QUITE this "bright" now that we've rinsed and dried. . .


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...


*I hear you on th eteacher's gifts,i like to try to help the kids get for the g'babies teachers and this year all 7 are in school,and when you add in music,pe,computer lab Etc. it really add's up ...and Elli & Blaze have their gifted teachers and tumble/sports coaches...i have just this week joined PINTEREST and i am hooked,tons of ideas there...you should check it out if you haven't already! my name is Beth Shepard if you wanna follow me...enjoy*


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



I think your ornament idea sounds great. I don't see it as "cheap." If someone has issues with that, they would also have issues with me "regifting" in Big Gives using fabric that was given to me as presents.



dianemom2 said:


> The last couple of years of elementary school for teachers, scout leaders, therapists, etc I did a tin full of peppermint bark.  Very easy to make and tastes great.  Plus it looks expensive even though it isn't.  Last year for middle school teachers we did "melted snowman" cookies for each teacher.  They were large cookies so each teacher got one in a pretty cello bag tied with a ribbon.  They were very well received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also done insulated coffee cup cozies that I sewed and a small Starbucks gift cards.



Ok, I may need to CASE your "melted snowman" idea for our church's Christmas Bazzar!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> everything posted this week is beautiful....especially love the pink christmas idea!
> 
> all 3 together...Kens & Gace saw thiers on FB a minute ago and are cheering and saying they love them they are perfect! Chloe loved her's too!



Great job on those dresses!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some suggestions from all of you creative folks. Etsy is offering a one time opportunity to change the name of your shop. The one I have, FancifulFinery, was made up on the fly because everything else I wanted was taken already. I'm not crazy about it because it's pretty feminine and I want to do things for boys too. I also want to include other craft and gift items. My new name idea was WellingtonSplashpuddle, but it's two letters too long. I'm pretty sure I want to keep the Wellington part. It goes so well with "puddle" since wellingtons are rain boots, but I'm open to ideas! I tried leaving out one "L"  and one "D" but that just makes it look like I can't spell.
> 
> Anyhow, I figured y'all were the perfect group to ask. I'd appreciate hearing whatever you can come up with!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


*when i see the word PUDDLE i think of 'PUDDLE JUMPERS" ...it had crossed my mind last year for tags for the things i sew the g'babies...but i have since decided i wanna make soem iron-in tags with a horse on it that says "GaLlOpIn' HoRsE!" cause when my kids were small and i would be worried about messy hair or dirty clothes/faces my grandmother " Mama Nic"  would say " it won't be noticed on a gallopin' horse1'*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> OMG!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!  And I think the veg cans seal the deal!  Those are AWESOME treat buckets to go with the two sets of costumes!!!!  Please post a pic of the kids all dressed up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  And lucky you that soccer will be over!  Phalen has a make-up game that weekend (and DH will get to see since he'll have to take him) and playoffs the following weekend . . . I am ready for the season to be OVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all I have lost my mind!  We tried using the spray in stuff to color Finn's hair blue for his Gil the Bubble Guppie Halloween costume.  He went with spray in blue hair to the Halloween party we attended last night.  But, by the end of the party (which was only 3 hours long) his hair was silver and he was leaving a cloud of blue dust in his wake.  For whatever reason, that spray in stuff does NOT stick to his hair.  Without the blue hair he just looks like a half nekked Ariel that lost her hair . . .
> So, back to Sally's we went today . . .and consulted with our two new friends (we met them the other day when we went in for the "good" color hair spray) and bought a bottle of semi-permanent blue hair dye.  not only does that smilie guy show what my brain was doing as I was making the purchase, he also is a good representation of the color my child's hair is now.
> 
> It will wash out (and after only a few washes with a clarifying shampoo) but it's still the real deal BLUE HAIR.
> 
> What will I do when they're teenagers and want to dye their hair?  I've already allowed him to do it at age THREE.
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn while the color was processing . . . it's not QUITE this "bright" now that we've rinsed and dried. . .


*LOVE IT! my dd Brendi talked mein to bleaching her hair white then coloring it blue the night before the 1st day of 9th grade! she went to open house with brown hair and showed up the next day with bright blue like your lil guys! she was in the marching band and had to tuck all that hair { 1/2 way down her back} into her hat before each game...wish i'd of gotten a picture! *


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> The last couple of years of elementary school for teachers, scout leaders, therapists, etc I did a tin full of peppermint bark.  Very easy to make and tastes great.  Plus it looks expensive even though it isn't.  Last year for middle school teachers we did "melted snowman" cookies for each teacher.  They were large cookies so each teacher got one in a pretty cello bag tied with a ribbon.  They were very well received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also done insulated coffee cup cozies that I sewed and a small Starbucks gift cards.



Those cookies are so cute! Do you have the recipe and for them? I was going to make those felt cone ornaments that you fill with candy for my co-workers, but the snowmen are so adorable I might just change my mind on that! 

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## aksunshine

This is definately the most customs I have EVER planned for a trip. We are just under 6 weeks! Now I see why you girls (and Tom) get so worked up!! lol!! And I haven't even figured out what I can do with Lisa's new Grace pattern!!! AHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some suggestions from all of you creative folks. Etsy is offering a one time opportunity to change the name of your shop. The one I have, FancifulFinery, was made up on the fly because everything else I wanted was taken already. I'm not crazy about it because it's pretty feminine and I want to do things for boys too. I also want to include other craft and gift items. My new name idea was WellingtonSplashpuddle, but it's two letters too long. I'm pretty sure I want to keep the Wellington part. It goes so well with "puddle" since wellingtons are rain boots, but I'm open to ideas! I tried leaving out one "L"  and one "D" but that just makes it look like I can't spell.
> 
> Anyhow, I figured y'all were the perfect group to ask. I'd appreciate hearing whatever you can come up with!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I'm no help as I'm having a hard time coming up with a name for my shop but can I ask where you saw that we can change our username? I have an Etsy account but at this point I have only ever purchased, I am thinking about selling and would rather change my username to reflect my store. I checked the website and didn't see anything there.


----------



## Lauriepop

mphalens said:


> Y'all I have lost my mind!  We tried using the spray in stuff to color Finn's hair blue for his Gil the Bubble Guppie Halloween costume.  He went with spray in blue hair to the Halloween party we attended last night.  But, by the end of the party (which was only 3 hours long) his hair was silver and he was leaving a cloud of blue dust in his wake.  For whatever reason, that spray in stuff does NOT stick to his hair.  Without the blue hair he just looks like a half nekked Ariel that lost her hair . . .
> So, back to Sally's we went today . . .and consulted with our two new friends (we met them the other day when we went in for the "good" color hair spray) and bought a bottle of semi-permanent blue hair dye.  not only does that smilie guy show what my brain was doing as I was making the purchase, he also is a good representation of the color my child's hair is now.
> 
> It will wash out (and after only a few washes with a clarifying shampoo) but it's still the real deal BLUE HAIR.
> 
> What will I do when they're teenagers and want to dye their hair?  I've already allowed him to do it at age THREE.
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn while the color was processing . . . it's not QUITE this "bright" now that we've rinsed and dried. . .



The things we do for our kids, huh!?! It looks great! I do hope it washes out like they told you or your Christmas outfit will have to be "Dreaming of a BLUE Christmas"!


----------



## dianemom2

GlassSlippers said:


> Those cookies are so cute! Do you have the recipe and for them? I was going to make those felt cone ornaments that you fill with candy for my co-workers, but the snowmen are so adorable I might just change my mind on that!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I didn't actually use a recipe.  I had a lot of cookie dough that I had bought for a school fundraiser (you know where the sell the tubs of frozen cookie dough) so I used that.  The recipe was just a sugar cookie recipe so I am sure that any good sugar cookie recipe would bake up great and then you could decorate them.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I may need to CASE your "melted snowman" idea for our church's Christmas Bazzar!


Case away!  I got the idea from a website and I thought they were adorable.  They were super easy to decorate too.


----------



## DMGeurts

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm hoping to get some suggestions from all of you creative folks. Etsy is offering a one time opportunity to change the name of your shop. The one I have, FancifulFinery, was made up on the fly because everything else I wanted was taken already. I'm not crazy about it because it's pretty feminine and I want to do things for boys too. I also want to include other craft and gift items. My new name idea was WellingtonSplashpuddle, but it's two letters too long. I'm pretty sure I want to keep the Wellington part. It goes so well with "puddle" since wellingtons are rain boots, but I'm open to ideas! I tried leaving out one "L"  and one "D" but that just makes it look like I can't spell.
> 
> Anyhow, I figured y'all were the perfect group to ask. I'd appreciate hearing whatever you can come up with!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I am sorry that I am no help...  I couldn't even come up with my own name...  LOL  But I liked Disney Jazz' idea.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> everything posted this week is beautiful....especially love the pink christmas idea!
> 
> here are Kensliegh/lavender,Gracie/green and Chloe's/floral Ingalls dresses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backs the same,so just showing one pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all 3 together...Kens & Gace saw thiers on FB a minute ago and are cheering and saying they love them they are perfect! Chloe loved her's too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the veggie cans we did for their treat buckets...gotta add gems to one gold one and a lightening bolt to the other for the greek god/goddess { Elli & Blaze} i forgot to get a pic of Elli's dress...the Ingalss have silver gray buckets...th orange handles don't match but thye re what Pawpaw had and he put them on so that will work! they are the food service size cans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ging now to decorate the gold ans...crunch time...



So adorable - these turned out perfect!



mphalens said:


> Y'all I have lost my mind!  We tried using the spray in stuff to color Finn's hair blue for his Gil the Bubble Guppie Halloween costume.  He went with spray in blue hair to the Halloween party we attended last night.  But, by the end of the party (which was only 3 hours long) his hair was silver and he was leaving a cloud of blue dust in his wake.  For whatever reason, that spray in stuff does NOT stick to his hair.  Without the blue hair he just looks like a half nekked Ariel that lost her hair . . .
> So, back to Sally's we went today . . .and consulted with our two new friends (we met them the other day when we went in for the "good" color hair spray) and bought a bottle of semi-permanent blue hair dye.  not only does that smilie guy show what my brain was doing as I was making the purchase, he also is a good representation of the color my child's hair is now.
> 
> It will wash out (and after only a few washes with a clarifying shampoo) but it's still the real deal BLUE HAIR.
> 
> What will I do when they're teenagers and want to dye their hair?  I've already allowed him to do it at age THREE.
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn while the color was processing . . . it's not QUITE this "bright" now that we've rinsed and dried. . .



LOL  Soooo cute!  What a handsome little guppy!  




aimeeg said:


> I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many cute things! Jessica made a darling girl scouts apron. A super cute Minnnie bag was listed tonight and Heather put up another FrouFrou gift certificate.



Beautiful!  



dianemom2 said:


> The last couple of years of elementary school for teachers, scout leaders, therapists, etc I did a tin full of peppermint bark.  Very easy to make and tastes great.  Plus it looks expensive even though it isn't.  Last year for middle school teachers we did "melted snowman" cookies for each teacher.  They were large cookies so each teacher got one in a pretty cello bag tied with a ribbon.  They were very well received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also done insulated coffee cup cozies that I sewed and a small Starbucks gift cards.



I just love these - I might have to case them too...  Unfortunately, I'll prob eat them all myself.  

D~


----------



## GlassSlippers

RMAMom said:


> I'm no help as I'm having a hard time coming up with a name for my shop but can I ask where you saw that we can change our username? I have an Etsy account but at this point I have only ever purchased, I am thinking about selling and would rather change my username to reflect my store. I checked the website and didn't see anything there.



It just popped up the last time I logged in. I closed the box by accident, but near the top of the page right near my user name was a little light blue tab that said "new". That brought it up again.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> I didn't actually use a recipe.  I had a lot of cookie dough that I had bought for a school fundraiser (you know where the sell the tubs of frozen cookie dough) so I used that.  The recipe was just a sugar cookie recipe so I am sure that any good sugar cookie recipe would bake up great and then you could decorate them.
> 
> 
> You'd think I could have figured that out myself!   How did you get the marshmallow head to look melty?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


----------



## cogero

Ugh who would of though that the name I want to use Chiara's Creations is being used.

Anyone want to help me come up with a name too.


----------



## Piper

cogero said:


> Ugh who would of though that the name I want to use Chiara's Creations is being used.
> 
> Anyone want to help me come up with a name too.



How about Chiara Couture?  Chiara's Cuties?


----------



## cogero

Piper Thank you thank you thank you I love them both.


----------



## GlassSlippers

I had a moment of inspiration in my Etsy name quest. What do you think of WellingtonPuddleduck?


----------



## cogero

I like it. It makes me smile.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Just got back from my conference in Ft Lauderdale - and a quick swing by the World for our Anniversary and a side trip to see Winter the Dolphin! We had a great time!! 

Love all the auction items and new outfits created. And I LOVE Finn's blue hair!!!! lol!!!!

Question for you - I need to make Hannah into Isabella from Phineas and Ferb for Halloween. Any ideas of what pattern I could use?? Im stumped!!!!!!  I tried hard to find a leftover tshirt type dress at walmart, but no luck!!! I also thought of using a pink tank top a size bigger so it would be long and maybe adding a longish ruffle on the bottom? Also - what to do for the belt thingy!!






Thanks SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Granna4679

I know we have discussed this before and I made a few notes, but not enough.  Hubby has agreed to get me digitizing software for my birthday so I was wondering (for those of you that have it)...which one do you prefer??  I have a Brother machine but not sure that makes a difference.  

I have really missed all of you.  Been very busy with work, sewing orders, and family functions the past few weeks.  I have been reading through but not caught up in the least.  Love all of the things that have been posted.


----------



## Meshell2002

Marianne! I love the blue hair.....but I had to keep DS away from the screen.....he would insist that Jedi have blue hair too!

DJazz....the can pails are tooo cute perfect for the theme!

I had issues this morning with my embroidery hoop. In the middle of the second apron....(a 28 step applique ) my hoop clamp screws came loose and I could not attach my hoop back to the machine....without unhooping it in order to reach the part of the screws where the screwdriver tightens them. Well I've never attempted to rehoop a partially done item but I put my grid back over the disign and marked the center top and bottom, then unhooped fixed the clamp, rehooped using my markings....and it worked!  I didn't think there was any way I could do that but I had already ironed on my heat & bond so what else is a girl to do? stitching I can remove but not H&BL. anyway lesson learned....always check you hoop clamp screws before you start!

My success with the hoop screws made me feel better about yesterday....I've got to redo one of the shirts I thought I had finished since the blue water sol marker stained the fabric brown....and when I used vinegar to get it out it took out the color on the thread in the middle of the design....and not the stain  I usually remove the marks before washing but I forgot this time...never again   Luckily it was DS shirt and a size/ color easily found at Walmart on clearance for 1.50


----------



## Meshell2002

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Just got back from my conference in Ft Lauderdale - and a quick swing by the World for our Anniversary and a side trip to see Winter the Dolphin! We had a great time!!
> 
> Love all the auction items and new outfits created. And I LOVE Finn's blue hair!!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Question for you - I need to make Hannah into Isabella from Phineas and Ferb for Halloween. Any ideas of what pattern I could use?? Im stumped!!!!!!  I tried hard to find a leftover tshirt type dress at walmart, but no luck!!! I also thought of using a pink tank top a size bigger so it would be long and maybe adding a longish ruffle on the bottom? Also - what to do for the belt thingy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH!!!!!!




Do you have an aline jumper pattern? You could easily make that and add a pleated ruffle to the bottom, and make a little belt out of coordinating cotton...then just put a white t shirt underneath it.


----------



## GrammytoMany

I like the name WellingtonPuddleDuck
Love the Little House dresses.  Made one for my daughter when she was a little girl and it had so many pleats/gathers on the top. I was thinking "What did I get myself into!" but it was really cute.  
Sheila


----------



## GlassSlippers

cogero said:


> Ugh who would of though that the name I want to use Chiara's Creations is being used.
> 
> Anyone want to help me come up with a name too.



ThimbleAndBobbin or ThymbleAndBobbyn. Were you able to use spaces and punctuation, because I couldn't.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## cogero

nope but I love those names someone should use them.


----------



## dianemom2

GlassSlippers said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't actually use a recipe.  I had a lot of cookie dough that I had bought for a school fundraiser (you know where the sell the tubs of frozen cookie dough) so I used that.  The recipe was just a sugar cookie recipe so I am sure that any good sugar cookie recipe would bake up great and then you could decorate them.
> 
> 
> You'd think I could have figured that out myself!   How did you get the marshmallow head to look melty?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
> 
> 
> 
> Put on the white frosting when the cookie is hot to get it to be runny.  Then I microwaved the marshmallows on a plate for a few seconds to get them soft/melty looking.  Put the slightly melted marshmallow onto the warm frosting and everything sticks together great.  Then I added the buttons.  I waited for everything to cool before adding the other decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh who would of though that the name I want to use Chiara's Creations is being used.
> 
> Anyone want to help me come up with a name too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad that your first choice is already being used.  How about Chiara's Creative Creations?
> 
> I thought about taking this chance to change my shop name.  But I've already had repeat buyers.  I wouldn't want to lose them because they can't find my store anymore.  I wonder how you prevent that from happening?
> 
> 
> 
> Granna4679 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know we have discussed this before and I made a few notes, but not enough.  Hubby has agreed to get me digitizing software for my birthday so I was wondering (for those of you that have it)...which one do you prefer??  I have a Brother machine but not sure that makes a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any advice for you but I can't wait to see what everybody else says.  I have really been wanting to buy some software also but I am stumped as to where to begin and what to buy.  I thought that maybe I would see some of it at the Sewing Expo last month but I didn't see anybody there with software.
Click to expand...


----------



## NiniMorris

Granna4679 said:


> I know we have discussed this before and I made a few notes, but not enough.  Hubby has agreed to get me digitizing software for my birthday so I was wondering (for those of you that have it)...which one do you prefer??  I have a Brother machine but not sure that makes a difference.
> 
> I have really missed all of you.  Been very busy with work, sewing orders, and family functions the past few weeks.  I have been reading through but not caught up in the least.  Love all of the things that have been posted.



I love the Embird software.  You can just buy the part you need.  It is great for adding names to designs, merging two designs together, and a bunch of other stuff.

There is a free trial version that you can use for thirty days to get the hang of it, and a few tutorials online that help me to make it do what I want.  I am hoping my birthday will see the gift card from hubby with the money to get it.  Since it has different 'parts' to it, you can buy just what you need or want.  The basic package is 144, with the other parts running about the same amount.  With the basic package you can't digitize your own designs, but for me it does what I need it to.  If I ever want to start digitizing things I can get into it for less than 150.  Font editor will let you use TTF.  I personally prefer to purchase my fonts from 8 claws and a paw.  

SEU also has a free version.  I was never able to make that software do anything!  

Goof luck...can't wait to see what you create...

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

I finished Rosetta bag #3 today.  I used Dorrine's directions for how to add the zipper.  I am pretty happy with how the zipper turned out.  I think next time I need to make it slightly shorter than I did this time.  I have one more bag to make!















I made it to go with the Patricia tunic I sewed last summer.





This set is for my mother in law.  I thought that I messed up the bag trying to put in the zipper, then I could just give her the tunic and she'd never know.  Both of my kids said they preferred their bags since they have the magnetic snap.


----------



## miprender

Sorry I am no help with the Etsy names. I have a shop with nothing in it  but my name is CreationsbyMI (real original ) but it was so hard coming up with something.




mphalens said:


> Y'all I have lost my mind!  We tried using the spray in stuff to color Finn's hair blue for his Gil the Bubble Guppie Halloween costume.  He went with spray in blue hair to the Halloween party we attended last night.  But, by the end of the party (which was only 3 hours long) his hair was silver and he was leaving a cloud of blue dust in his wake.  For whatever reason, that spray in stuff does NOT stick to his hair.  Without the blue hair he just looks like a half nekked Ariel that lost her hair . . .
> So, back to Sally's we went today . . .and consulted with our two new friends (we met them the other day when we went in for the "good" color hair spray) and bought a bottle of semi-permanent blue hair dye.  not only does that smilie guy show what my brain was doing as I was making the purchase, he also is a good representation of the color my child's hair is now.
> 
> It will wash out (and after only a few washes with a clarifying shampoo) but it's still the real deal BLUE HAIR.
> 
> What will I do when they're teenagers and want to dye their hair?  I've already allowed him to do it at age THREE.
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn while the color was processing . . . it's not QUITE this "bright" now that we've rinsed and dried. . .




 Love the blue hair!



Granna4679 said:


> I know we have discussed this before and I made a few notes, but not enough.  Hubby has agreed to get me digitizing software for my birthday so I was wondering (for those of you that have it)...which one do you prefer??  I have a Brother machine but not sure that makes a difference.
> 
> I have really missed all of you.  Been very busy with work, sewing orders, and family functions the past few weeks.  I have been reading through but not caught up in the least.  Love all of the things that have been posted.




I'll be curious on the answer too and how sweet that hubby is getting you that.



Meshell2002 said:


> I had issues this morning with my embroidery hoop. In the middle of the second apron....(a 28 step applique ) my hoop clamp screws came loose and I could not attach my hoop back to the machine....without unhooping it in order to reach the part of the screws where the screwdriver tightens them. Well I've never attempted to rehoop a partially done item but I put my grid back over the disign and marked the center top and bottom, then unhooped fixed the clamp, rehooped using my markings....and it worked!  I didn't think there was any way I could do that but I had already ironed on my heat & bond so what else is a girl to do? stitching I can remove but not H&BL. anyway lesson learned....always check you hoop clamp screws before you start!



 Done that several times. You would think that after the first time I would have learned.



dianemom2 said:


> I finished Rosetta bag #3 today.  I used Dorrine's directions for how to add the zipper.  I am pretty happy with how the zipper turned out.  I think next time I need to make it slightly shorter than I did this time.  I have one more bag to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to go with the Patricia tunic I sewed last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is for my mother in law.  I thought that I messed up the bag trying to put in the zipper, then I could just give her the tunic and she'd never know.  Both of my kids said they preferred their bags since they have the magnetic snap.



So pretty!


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> I thought about taking this chance to change my shop name.  But I've already had repeat buyers.  I wouldn't want to lose them because they can't find my store anymore.  I wonder how you prevent that from happening?




They have it set up so that people will find the new name when they type in the old one. I don't remember how they worded it anymore, but it's set up so that your customers will be able to find you.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> Put on the white frosting when the cookie is hot to get it to be runny.  Then I microwaved the marshmallows on a plate for a few seconds to get them soft/melty looking.  Put the slightly melted marshmallow onto the warm frosting and everything sticks together great.  Then I added the buttons.  I waited for everything to cool before adding the other decorations.



Thanks! I'm assuming you did this a few at a time so that everything was warm enough, correct?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## aksunshine

Ok, I made a Raglan today, for Disney, but I wanted to finish it for some pictures I had taken today. This is the first time I have tried the hooded option. I tacked it on, but I plan to redo it, b/c the shirt hem was tons longer than the hood hem. A pleated it in a couple of spots. Any advice for when I redo the hood? Carla Hegeman Crim????


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> I had a moment of inspiration in my Etsy name quest. What do you think of WellingtonPuddleduck?



That's a cute name!!



Granna4679 said:


> I know we have discussed this before and I made a few notes, but not enough.  Hubby has agreed to get me digitizing software for my birthday so I was wondering (for those of you that have it)...which one do you prefer??  I have a Brother machine but not sure that makes a difference.
> 
> I have really missed all of you.  Been very busy with work, sewing orders, and family functions the past few weeks.  I have been reading through but not caught up in the least.  Love all of the things that have been posted.



I liked the trial version of the Brother PE-Design, but that costs $$! For now I just use SEU for simple things and buy the beautiful designs from Heather.



dianemom2 said:


> I finished Rosetta bag #3 today.  I used Dorrine's directions for how to add the zipper.  I am pretty happy with how the zipper turned out.  I think next time I need to make it slightly shorter than I did this time.  I have one more bag to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to go with the Patricia tunic I sewed last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is for my mother in law.  I thought that I messed up the bag trying to put in the zipper, then I could just give her the tunic and she'd never know.  Both of my kids said they preferred their bags since they have the magnetic snap.



Beautiful! I like the colour used for the bag. I am too scared to have magnetic snaps since my mom's purse snap destroyed her credit cards! (This was before I was old enough to carry "real money", and none of her credit cards worked when we were at the store one time. We figured it was probably her magnetic purse snap that caused the problems, thankfully she had a cheque on her - back when stores actually took cheques) Let's just say my mom and I never had a purse with any magnetic snaps since that day. Maybe credit cards are just better these days to withstand those snaps since I haven't heard of anyone else having similar problems.

Ok, now for something to share:






Some of you would have seen this already. It's my second rendition of the World Showcase Insa for Barbara's auction. In the third picture, you can get a glimpse of my sewing room (and my very pink sewing machine!)


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> Ok, I made a Raglan today, for Disney, but I wanted to finish it for some pictures I had taken today. This is the first time I have tried the hooded option. I tacked it on, but I plan to redo it, b/c the shirt hem was tons longer than the hood hem. A pleated it in a couple of spots. Any advice for when I redo the hood? Carla Hegeman Crim????



did you make the hood so that the stretchy direction could be stretched to match the shirt neck size?  Or do i have that backward?  I have made the hooded version and I think it worked out ok. Also, there were different cutting lines on the hood depending on whether you were hemming or lining I think?  Anyway did you double check that you cut on the right lines for your version?  It has been quite a while since I made one so not sure I am remembering it right but that is all I can think of right now.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I finished Rosetta bag #3 today.  I used Dorrine's directions for how to add the zipper.  I am pretty happy with how the zipper turned out.  I think next time I need to make it slightly shorter than I did this time.  I have one more bag to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to go with the Patricia tunic I sewed last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is for my mother in law.  I thought that I messed up the bag trying to put in the zipper, then I could just give her the tunic and she'd never know.  Both of my kids said they preferred their bags since they have the magnetic snap.



I love the shirt and bag.



PurpleEars said:


> That's a cute name!!
> Ok, now for something to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you would have seen this already. It's my second rendition of the World Showcase Insa for Barbara's auction. In the third picture, you can get a glimpse of my sewing room (and my very pink sewing machine!)



I am in love with this skirt.

I am home from carving pumpkins with the family. it is a tradition we do every year. My brother brings his kids too. Makes me happy I am going away for Christmas.


----------



## tinkabella627

Question!!

I am researching and researching embroidery- mainly for my own daughter's things. Holiday outfits and things like that. But I don't understand HOW you do it with a machine. Call me clueless and it is probably a lot easier when you have seen a machine in person, but I never have. I am wanting to do things like this... 






But I am not understanding HOW the word Patch was done. I get the idea that you generally choose the image and dimensions etc and the machine does what it needs to do. But if you are embroidering fabric, how do you make sure it is the right size and lined up just right. 

Does this question even make sense? Basically, how do I do things like the above picture lol


----------



## karebear23

tinkabella627 said:


> Question!!
> 
> I am researching and researching embroidery- mainly for my own daughter's things. Holiday outfits and things like that. But I don't understand HOW you do it with a machine. Call me clueless and it is probably a lot easier when you have seen a machine in person, but I never have. I am wanting to do things like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am not understanding HOW the word Patch was done. I get the idea that you generally choose the image and dimensions etc and the machine does what it needs to do. But if you are embroidering fabric, how do you make sure it is the right size and lined up just right.
> 
> Does this question even make sense? Basically, how do I do things like the above picture lol



This will explain it!  If you don't want to watch them machine applique fast forward to 7:00 minutes.

Hope this helps!
http://youtu.be/whwsYFWnhwA


----------



## tinkabella627

karebear23 said:


> This will explain it!  If you don't want to watch them machine applique fast forward to 7:00 minutes.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> http://youtu.be/whwsYFWnhwA



Thank you so much!!! I am not kidding when I say I have been looking for something like that for a good week now! I guess I wasn't searching for the right things. I forgot the key word "applique" lol my brain is just shot these days


----------



## karebear23

tinkabella627 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I am not kidding when I say I have been looking for something like that for a good week now! I guess I wasn't searching for the right things. I forgot the key word "applique" lol my brain is just shot these days




Your welcome!  I'm getting an embroidery machine in a few days!  I can't wait!  I have a feeling I will be sitting there for a long time just watching in amazement .


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, now for something to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you would have seen this already. It's my second rendition of the World Showcase Insa for Barbara's auction. In the third picture, you can get a glimpse of my sewing room (and my very pink sewing machine!)


The skirt looks terrific!  It must have taken a long time to do all the appliques.  It will do great in the auction!



karebear23 said:


> Your welcome!  I'm getting an embroidery machine in a few days!  I can't wait!  I have a feeling I will be sitting there for a long time just watching in amazement .


You are going to love it when you get it!  I found the information and videos on this page very helpful:
http://www.emblibrary.com/el/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=techniques


----------



## NiniMorris

karebear23 said:


> Your welcome!  I'm getting an embroidery machine in a few days!  I can't wait!  I have a feeling I will be sitting there for a long time just watching in amazement .



I STILL get a weird feeling just watching that needle go back and forth!  My 11 year old tells me I am an embroidery geek...I love to sit and watch it do its thing...I know strange!  

As a long time hand embroiderer (with needle and floss) I am amazed that a machine can do it faster and better than I ever could!  

Oh... and that confession was just between us ... right?

Nini


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> did you make the hood so that the stretchy direction could be stretched to match the shirt neck size?  Or do i have that backward?  I have made the hooded version and I think it worked out ok. Also, there were different cutting lines on the hood depending on whether you were hemming or lining I think?  Anyway did you double check that you cut on the right lines for your version?  It has been quite a while since I made one so not sure I am remembering it right but that is all I can think of right now.



Thanks Ellen. I followed the direction indicated on the pattern. Thinking I might need to cut a whole new one out and start again....


----------



## Meshell2002

QUESTIONHow long does it take to make a bellified simply sweet? DD just told me yesterday she really wants Belle.....and since I like waiting to the very last minute to make everything I thought I'd add one more thing to my list....trunk or treat is Wed.....it looks simple enough maybe a 2-3 hr project...thoughts?


----------



## cogero

karebear23 said:


> Your welcome!  I'm getting an embroidery machine in a few days!  I can't wait!  I have a feeling I will be sitting there for a long time just watching in amazement .



I love watching the machine embroider.



Meshell2002 said:


> QUESTIONHow long does it take to make a bellified simply sweet? DD just told me yesterday she really wants Belle.....and since I like waiting to the very last minute to make everything I thought I'd add one more thing to my list....trunk or treat is Wed.....it looks simple enough maybe a 2-3 hr project...thoughts?



No clue but good luck. I have to work on Miss Cs literary character costume today. I love when something she owns will work. Just need to do a shirt.


----------



## Fruto76

Meshell2002 said:


> QUESTIONHow long does it take to make a bellified simply sweet? DD just told me yesterday she really wants Belle.....and since I like waiting to the very last minute to make everything I thought I'd add one more thing to my list....trunk or treat is Wed.....it looks simple enough maybe a 2-3 hr project...thoughts?



I think you could get it done in a few hours. Especially if you are not appliqueing/embroidering it. Good Luck! 

I love everything that has been posted lately. Way TMTQ for me, I have been trying to follow along for the past 2 weeks but haven't posted much at all. I am working on some BG stuff today and hope to get some pics posted while I do that, we went to MNSSHP and F&W over the weekend.


----------



## RMAMom

GlassSlippers said:


> It just popped up the last time I logged in. I closed the box by accident, but near the top of the page right near my user name was a little light blue tab that said "new". That brought it up again.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thank you, I found it.



cogero said:


> Ugh who would of though that the name I want to use Chiara's Creations is being used.
> 
> Anyone want to help me come up with a name too.



I had the same problem. My Grandmother's name was Anastasia and it is my middle name so I really wanted Anastasia's Attic but it's taken. What is really frustrating is that I can't find the shop anywhere so it probably means that whoever has the name isn't even using it.  So I need to come up with a sewing themed name that doesn't box me into just childrens clothes because I want to be able to sell many different sewn items. Oh well, I'm probably over thinking it!


----------



## karebear23

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> ging now to decorate the gold ans...crunch time...


Love the LHOTP dresses! What great treat buckets!






He will make a great Gil!  Your brave to dye his hair!



PurpleEars said:


> That's a cute name!!



The skirt looks great!


----------



## karebear23

Meshell2002 said:


> QUESTIONHow long does it take to make a bellified simply sweet? DD just told me yesterday she really wants Belle.....and since I like waiting to the very last minute to make everything I thought I'd add one more thing to my list....trunk or treat is Wed.....it looks simple enough maybe a 2-3 hr project...thoughts?



I can finish one after the kids are in bed.  It takes a few hours...not too bad.


----------



## GrammytoMany

What about Anastasia's Treasures???


----------



## mphalens

Since you have a series of Anastasias in your family, what about 
Always Anastasia's ???


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> Sorry I am no help with the Etsy names. I have a shop with nothing in it  but my name is CreationsbyMI (real original ) but it was so hard coming up with something.



I'm even worse! I can never come up with a name for my pets. My cat is called Boo becuase he's all black and has copper eyes. Very Halloween. I wanted to send in for his papers, but thought he needed more then just Boo. Well, 12 years later, I'm still sitting on those papers. BTW, he is a true scaredy cat, so it ended up being fitting. My other cat, now passed, was Mocha. Becuase he was tan, mocha chocolate, mocha coffee. You get the idea. I'm clueless to thinking of a name. 



PurpleEars said:


> Some of you would have seen this already. It's my second rendition of the World Showcase Insa for Barbara's auction. In the third picture, you can get a glimpse of my sewing room (and my very pink sewing machine!)



I really like this idea. The skirt looks great btw. I wonder if I could do them around the hem of capris? Wouldn't get as many, but I think people would get the idea.


----------



## Meshell2002

ok guys I finally took the plunge and bought SS this am, went to JA after dropping DS off at preschool and took DD to the fabric store....only took an hour cause we went potty twice. Then bought a roll of rickrack and 3 yds of costume satin for $7. (needed the rickrack for her last WDW outfit anyway). The satin was 50% off and i had a 30% off your total purchase reward card from last week 

I was able to pay cash for it so DH won't see it on the CC 

Finished the bodice and peplum, skirt serged together and pressed.....all I have to do after dinner is assemble it, then figure out how to embelish it...the ribbon I have does not quite match the yellow....its a tid bit brighter....not sure if it will matter or just show up better? not sure if i should make ribbon roses that don't match or sew up some rosettes with the scraps?


----------



## dianemom2

Question?????

Has anybody used any of the Pickle Pie in the hoop designs?  I bought the in the hoop zippered bag.  I am going to try it either tonight or tomorrow in the morning (depending on how tired I am after dinner).  I've never tried anything like this design before.  Any input for me?????

Also, I think that I am going to go ahead and change the name of my Etsy store.  Right now it is Dianemom2.  I'd like something more creative.  Any ideas for me?  My friend came up with Designs by Diane.  I am not sure that's catch enough.


----------



## cogero

finished the literary character outfit.

I need to make DS a halloween costume since I found out today they are having a party.

What do you think of this? Red sweatshirt with the incredibles logo and then red sweatpants and black sneakers. With all his sensory issues a regular costume will not work.

DH thinks it is a great idea


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> Question?????
> 
> Has anybody used any of the Pickle Pie in the hoop designs?  I bought the in the hoop zippered bag.  I am going to try it either tonight or tomorrow in the morning (depending on how tired I am after dinner).  I've never tried anything like this design before.  Any input for me?????
> 
> Also, I think that I am going to go ahead and change the name of my Etsy store.  Right now it is Dianemom2.  I'd like something more creative.  Any ideas for me?  My friend came up with Designs by Diane.  I am not sure that's catch enough.



I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.  

You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.

Here are some pictures of ones I have made:












cogero said:


> finished the literary character outfit.
> 
> I need to make DS a halloween costume since I found out today they are having a party.
> 
> What do you think of this? Red sweatshirt with the incredibles logo and then red sweatpants and black sneakers. With all his sensory issues a regular costume will not work.
> 
> DH thinks it is a great idea



Would love to see pictures of your DD's outfit.  I think the incredibles idea sounds perfect!


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> finished the literary character outfit.
> 
> I need to make DS a halloween costume since I found out today they are having a party.
> 
> What do you think of this? Red sweatshirt with the incredibles logo and then red sweatpants and black sneakers. With all his sensory issues a regular costume will not work.
> 
> DH thinks it is a great idea



I think its an AWESOME Idea!!! Im doing a teal sweatsuit for my Tim to be Perry the Platypus - I used yellow fleece to make a tail, and we found teal gloves at Walmart! I just sent the costume home with his Dad today - hopefully he will look cute!

Will J wear a pair of black shorts over the sweatpants? Doesnt Dash wear that?

I just got back from a Sensory Symposium - I think there is one coming up in March in Boston by the Sensory Processing Disorder Foundation....there were lots of parents at this one ( :


----------



## dianemom2

I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.









My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Who's up for an all night sew?  Ugh!  I am so tired!  We leave Thursday and I still have 6 tshirts to embroider.  Want to get them done tonight so I can get everything packed tomorrow and I can just relax Thursday before we leave.


----------



## Fruto76

ellenbenny said:


> I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.
> 
> You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.
> 
> Here are some pictures of ones I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see pictures of your DD's outfit.  I think the incredibles idea sounds perfect!





dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.


Oh I love these zipper bags. I think they are awesome gifts! I know my dd15 and her friends would love them! 

Chiara I think the incredibles idea sounds perfect! My 2 little ones still haven't decided what they want to be. ugh....
I too am guilty of an empty store at Etsy. My user name is fruto76...and yup its my [empty] store name, too. I should probably try to take advantage of the opportunity as well.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - 

Special prayer request - our little Big Give guy Owen is very jaundiced and they dont know why - he has been feeling terrible, but a bit better today....tests and possibly surgery! They arent sure yet - mom just updated their PTR - please say hi and send a prayer their way if you can!!!! This is scarey!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43058667&posted=1#post43058667


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> I am in love with this skirt.





dianemom2 said:


> The skirt looks terrific!  It must have taken a long time to do all the appliques.  It will do great in the auction!





karebear23 said:


> The skirt looks great!





SallyfromDE said:


> I really like this idea. The skirt looks great btw. I wonder if I could do them around the hem of capris? Wouldn't get as many, but I think people would get the idea.



Thanks. I hope it will do well. This is the first time I actually "sell" something, so I am hoping for beginner's luck. (Well, if not, my next project should work better). While the appliques took quite a bit of time to do, I managed to do 2 loads of laundry and bake a chocolate cake at the same time. I was a little concerned about leaving the machine going upstairs at the same time as being downstairs in the kitchen (my machine ate my skirt the last time I did that), but it worked this time. Oh speaking of baking, I made "witches' fingers" for our office Halloween pot luck tomorrow. We can even dress up for this. Sadly I won't be dressed up as any Disney characters this year since my Minnie Mouse dress is too big! I made that dress when I was at my biggest size and now it looks like 2 of me can fit into that darn thing (I know I shouldn't be complaining!) Maybe I should donate that dress so I have an excuse to make a new one! Thankfully I have a Star Trek (!) costume from my university days that I can still wear. Strangely enough, for a healthcare setting, about half of the staff members in my office are males so I imagine at least someone would recongize the costume.

Back to the original topic, yes I think the flags would look cute on a pair of capri's as well. Maybe you can even do them as "patches" similar to one of my recent projects (picture to come below).



NiniMorris said:


> I STILL get a weird feeling just watching that needle go back and forth!  My 11 year old tells me I am an embroidery geek...I love to sit and watch it do its thing...I know strange!
> 
> As a long time hand embroiderer (with needle and floss) I am amazed that a machine can do it faster and better than I ever could!
> 
> Oh... and that confession was just between us ... right?
> 
> Nini



Nini, you are not the only one. I did cross stitching for a number of years and now I catch myself gawking at the embroidery machine from time to time!




dianemom2 said:


> Question?????
> Also, I think that I am going to go ahead and change the name of my Etsy store.  Right now it is Dianemom2.  I'd like something more creative.  Any ideas for me?  My friend came up with Designs by Diane.  I am not sure that's catch enough.



How about Diane's Dazzling Designs? I am a big fan of alliteration!



cogero said:


> finished the literary character outfit.
> 
> I need to make DS a halloween costume since I found out today they are having a party.
> 
> What do you think of this? Red sweatshirt with the incredibles logo and then red sweatpants and black sneakers. With all his sensory issues a regular costume will not work.
> 
> DH thinks it is a great idea



I think the Incredibles idea will work well for your DS.



dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.



This bag is super cute! I am sure my 4x4 hoop will be too small to do this though.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Who's up for an all night sew?  Ugh!  I am so tired!  We leave Thursday and I still have 6 tshirts to embroider.  Want to get them done tonight so I can get everything packed tomorrow and I can just relax Thursday before we leave.



Good luck with the sewing. I hope your family will have a good trip!

Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
Front:




Back:




(I really like how the "patches" worked on the shorts! It was one of those random ideas I had one day and I decided to try it out.)
And I decided to model the skirt (with yoga pants under it as it would be a little short for me!)  It looks much better on the recipient as her hips are narrower than mine.




Thanks for looking!


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.
> 
> You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.
> 
> Here are some pictures of ones I have made:



Somehow I left this off when I posted my zippered bag.  Sorry!

I love your bags.  Thanks for posting examples for me.  Mine were very thick and I thought my corners don't look as good as yours do.  Is there a trick to that?  I used relatively thin fusible batting since I had it leftover from my Rosetta bags.  Do you think it is less flexible than regular batting?  I didn't quilt the back since I was putting on the extra pocket back there.

Just stopped by mom's PTR for Owen.  I hope the little guy gets better quickly and doesn't have any serious problems.

Flora- your patchwork skirt and shorts were adorable.  Also- I had to use my 6x10 hoop for the little purse.  I think they have some designs for some very small coin purses that would work on a 4x4.  Thanks for the shop name ideas. My friend suggest Diane's Designs.  It is kind of like your suggestion.


----------



## ellenbenny

dianemom2 said:


> Somehow I left this off when I posted my zippered bag.  Sorry!
> 
> I love your bags.  Thanks for posting examples for me.  Mine were very thick and I thought my corners don't look as good as yours do.  Is there a trick to that?  I used relatively thin fusible batting since I had it leftover from my Rosetta bags.  Do you think it is less flexible than regular batting?  I didn't quilt the back since I was putting on the extra pocket back there.



Thanks.  I am not sure about the batting being more flexible or not but I used cotton quilt batting.  Also, I cut around the whole thing close with pinking shears and then snip the corners.  I use a small rod I have to poke out the corners after turning.  I haven't tried the back pocket, that looks like a nice addition.   I gave one to my daughter in law for xmas and ended up with several orders from her friends from work after that.  They do make nice gifts!


----------



## VBAndrea

aimeeg said:


> I wanted to share my other contribution to Barbara's auction. My sweet daughter inspired me to give a little more after she asked to donate $10 from her piggy bank. So Proud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many cute things! Jessica made a darling girl scouts apron. A super cute Minnnie bag was listed tonight and Heather put up another FrouFrou gift certificate.


Beautiful!  Love the pinks.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I haven't even started Alexa's Halloween costume yet and still wanted to make a couple more Halloween outfits.  Don't know if they're going to get finished or not!  Alexa is going to be Rapunzel and I really wanted Connor to be Flynn Ryder but he wasn't having it!  So I bought him a Spiderman costume instead.  Is it pathetic that I feel bad that he doesn't have a mom-made costume this year?!


A store bought costume!!!!  I actually had to do that one year when dd wanted to be a unicorn and ds was a horse.  I wanted to make ds a knight's costume for under his horse but he refused   And dd already had a gorgeous fairy dress that we received as a hand me down so coudln't make that to coordinate with her horse either 



ivey_family said:


> Oh, sorry about the broken link!  Hmm, it appears that site won't allow a direct link.  Try this instead.  It should be the first or second article down.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Good thing you didn't show this to me before I started my costumes otherwise I would have been tempted to bid -- after all i got my satin for less than $1.50 a yard so according to FHA I think I could then get a million dollar pattern.  

I don't see the pants pattern shown either -- I'm sure the must have used Carla's Easy Fits (even though she probably wasn't even born then) just like I am.



NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...


My teachers get generous Target gift cards for Christmas and American Express cards for end of the year.  They get homemade at Teacher's Day.  But in your case you have a gazillion people and I would never do gift cards for that many people.  I think the ornaments sounds cute and I like the idea of using them asa gift topper to home made treat for the more special folks.  



dianemom2 said:


> The last couple of years of elementary school for teachers, scout leaders, therapists, etc I did a tin full of peppermint bark.  Very easy to make and tastes great.  Plus it looks expensive even though it isn't.  Last year for middle school teachers we did "melted snowman" cookies for each teacher.  They were large cookies so each teacher got one in a pretty cello bag tied with a ribbon.  They were very well received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've also done insulated coffee cup cozies that I sewed and a small Starbucks gift cards.


Those are cute!  I like the idea of the coffee cozies with gift cards.  I'm not a coffee drinker, but starbucks has yummy hot cocoa!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> everything posted this week is beautiful....especially love the pink christmas idea!
> 
> here are Kensliegh/lavender,Gracie/green and Chloe's/floral Ingalls dresses...
> 
> 
> all 3 together...Kens & Gace saw thiers on FB a minute ago and are cheering and saying they love them they are perfect! Chloe loved her's too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the veggie cans we did for their treat buckets...gotta add gems to one gold one and a lightening bolt to the other for the greek god/goddess { Elli & Blaze} i forgot to get a pic of Elli's dress...the Ingalss have silver gray buckets...th orange handles don't match but thye re what Pawpaw had and he put them on so that will work! they are the food service size cans...
> 
> ging now to decorate the gold ans...crunch time...


They are going to make such cute Prarie Girls!



mphalens said:


> Yay!  And lucky you that soccer will be over!  Phalen has a make-up game that weekend (and DH will get to see since he'll have to take him) and playoffs the following weekend . . . I am ready for the season to be OVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all I have lost my mind!  We tried using the spray in stuff to color Finn's hair blue for his Gil the Bubble Guppie Halloween costume.  He went with spray in blue hair to the Halloween party we attended last night.  But, by the end of the party (which was only 3 hours long) his hair was silver and he was leaving a cloud of blue dust in his wake.  For whatever reason, that spray in stuff does NOT stick to his hair.  Without the blue hair he just looks like a half nekked Ariel that lost her hair . . .
> So, back to Sally's we went today . . .and consulted with our two new friends (we met them the other day when we went in for the "good" color hair spray) and bought a bottle of semi-permanent blue hair dye.  not only does that smilie guy show what my brain was doing as I was making the purchase, he also is a good representation of the color my child's hair is now.
> 
> It will wash out (and after only a few washes with a clarifying shampoo) but it's still the real deal BLUE HAIR.
> 
> What will I do when they're teenagers and want to dye their hair?  I've already allowed him to do it at age THREE.
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn while the color was processing . . . it's not QUITE this "bright" now that we've rinsed and dried. . .


Our last soccer game is Nov 12 unless we get another make up game!  We have practice twice a week and I am ready for that to end -- Ben has a lot of homework this year (we're really used to no homework b/c the kids are Montessori but they do 4/5/6 grades as a transition class so he gets some homework every night now and has to read to an adult for 20 min every night).

OMG on the blue hair!  I hope his forehead didn't stay blue!  I had a purple ear once from a mishap with regular haircolor that had a reddish tint.



GlassSlippers said:


> I had a moment of inspiration in my Etsy name quest. What do you think of WellingtonPuddleduck?


LOVE IT!!!!   And hope I can change my name -- must go check.  I don't have a shop yet but have a name in mind that wasn't taken a couple of months ago.  Just hope it's available for a business license as well, but I guess they wouldn't have to match exactly.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Just got back from my conference in Ft Lauderdale - and a quick swing by the World for our Anniversary and a side trip to see Winter the Dolphin! We had a great time!!
> 
> Love all the auction items and new outfits created. And I LOVE Finn's blue hair!!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Question for you - I need to make Hannah into Isabella from Phineas and Ferb for Halloween. Any ideas of what pattern I could use?? Im stumped!!!!!!  I tried hard to find a leftover tshirt type dress at walmart, but no luck!!! I also thought of using a pink tank top a size bigger so it would be long and maybe adding a longish ruffle on the bottom? Also - what to do for the belt thingy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH!!!!!!


Quick hi cuz have to get the kids off to school --  I would do an Aline and belt it.



dianemom2 said:


> I finished Rosetta bag #3 today.  I used Dorrine's directions for how to add the zipper.  I am pretty happy with how the zipper turned out.  I think next time I need to make it slightly shorter than I did this time.  I have one more bag to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to go with the Patricia tunic I sewed last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This set is for my mother in law.  I thought that I messed up the bag trying to put in the zipper, then I could just give her the tunic and she'd never know.  Both of my kids said they preferred their bags since they have the magnetic snap.


Awesome!!!  A zipper is on my to do list.  Must try one.  I'll like get to it in my next life if all goes well!



miprender said:


> Sorry I am no help with the Etsy names. I have a shop with nothing in it  but my name is CreationsbyMI (real original ) but it was so hard coming up with something.


I was just going to do VBAndrea Creations since I already have VBAndrea as my user name on etsy as well as here -- I guess my etsy name would still just be VBAndrea but would make my business cards etc with the full thing.  May change it now as a had a more creative one in mind -- providing i can change it without already having a shop open.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, now for something to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you would have seen this already. It's my second rendition of the World Showcase Insa for Barbara's auction. In the third picture, you can get a glimpse of my sewing room (and my very pink sewing machine!)


Great skirt!  I'm sure it will do well.



Fruto76 said:


> I think you could get it done in a few hours. Especially if you are not appliqueing/embroidering it. Good Luck!
> 
> I love everything that has been posted lately. Way TMTQ for me, I have been trying to follow along for the past 2 weeks but haven't posted much at all. I am working on some BG stuff today and hope to get some pics posted while I do that, we went to MNSSHP and F&W over the weekend.


Just wanting to say hi as I've been wondering what you've been up to lately!



dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.


Cute!!!  I really like it!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Who's up for an all night sew?  Ugh!  I am so tired!  We leave Thursday and I still have 6 tshirts to embroider.  Want to get them done tonight so I can get everything packed tomorrow and I can just relax Thursday before we leave.


I am, but mine will be Halloween costumes!  I actually wanted to stay up last night, but was getting tired and knew I'd be in for many mistakes if I continued.



PurpleEars said:


> v
> 
> Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I really like how the "patches" worked on the shorts! It was one of those random ideas I had one day and I decided to try it out.)
> And I decided to model the skirt (with yoga pants under it as it would be a little short for me!)  It looks much better on the recipient as her hips are narrower than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Well you know I love it since I'm very fond of embellished patchworks!  I adore the shorts patches -- I will case that for future designs!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> I STILL get a weird feeling just watching that needle go back and forth!  My 11 year old tells me I am an embroidery geek...I love to sit and watch it do its thing...I know strange!
> 
> As a long time hand embroiderer (with needle and floss) I am amazed that a machine can do it faster and better than I ever could!
> 
> Oh... and that confession was just between us ... right?
> 
> Nini



Totally between us!  



Fruto76 said:


> I think you could get it done in a few hours. Especially if you are not appliqueing/embroidering it. Good Luck!
> 
> I love everything that has been posted lately. Way TMTQ for me, I have been trying to follow along for the past 2 weeks but haven't posted much at all. I am working on some BG stuff today and hope to get some pics posted while I do that, we went to MNSSHP and F&W over the weekend.



How was MNSSHP and F&W???  I hope you had a great time!



mphalens said:


> Since you have a series of Anastasias in your family, what about
> Always Anastasia's ???



I love this!!!  Great idea!

I wish I had a name for Chiara and Diane - but I am horrible with names!  



cogero said:


> finished the literary character outfit.
> 
> I need to make DS a halloween costume since I found out today they are having a party.
> 
> What do you think of this? Red sweatshirt with the incredibles logo and then red sweatpants and black sneakers. With all his sensory issues a regular costume will not work.
> 
> DH thinks it is a great idea



I think the Incredibles idea is fantastic!



ellenbenny said:


> I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.
> 
> You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.
> 
> Here are some pictures of ones I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see pictures of your DD's outfit.  I think the incredibles idea sounds perfect!



These are really neat, and I love the fabrics you chose.



dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.



I really like the fabrics of these, as well.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Who's up for an all night sew?  Ugh!  I am so tired!  We leave Thursday and I still have 6 tshirts to embroider.  Want to get them done tonight so I can get everything packed tomorrow and I can just relax Thursday before we leave.



Sorry I missed the all night sew... How'd you do?  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Special prayer request - our little Big Give guy Owen is very jaundiced and they dont know why - he has been feeling terrible, but a bit better today....tests and possibly surgery! They arent sure yet - mom just updated their PTR - please say hi and send a prayer their way if you can!!!! This is scarey!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43058667&posted=1#post43058667



Sending prayers Owen's way.



PurpleEars said:


> Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I really like how the "patches" worked on the shorts! It was one of those random ideas I had one day and I decided to try it out.)
> And I decided to model the skirt (with yoga pants under it as it would be a little short for me!)  It looks much better on the recipient as her hips are narrower than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love how these turned out!

I've been busy sewing, as usual...  For those of you that aren't following my PTR, here's what I've been up to recently...  I can't remember what I've posted so far.  

Winnie the Pooh series...

*************************Pooh***********************          ******************Tigger********************








*************************Eeyore*************************





2011 Holiday series...

Red:





Green:





Pink:


----------



## kha100399

DMGeurts said:


> Totally between us!
> 
> 
> 
> How was MNSSHP and F&W???  I hope you had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!!  Great idea!
> 
> I wish I had a name for Chiara and Diane - but I am horrible with names!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Incredibles idea is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> These are really neat, and I love the fabrics you chose.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the fabrics of these, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed the all night sew... How'd you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers Owen's way.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these turned out!
> 
> I've been busy sewing, as usual...  For those of you that aren't following my PTR, here's what I've been up to recently...  I can't remember what I've posted so far.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh series...
> 
> *************************Pooh***********************          ******************Tigger********************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *************************Eeyore*************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Holiday series...
> 
> Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink:



everything is fabulous, but I LOVE Eeyore!!


----------



## aksunshine

ellenbenny said:


> I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.
> 
> You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.
> 
> Here are some pictures of ones I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see pictures of your DD's outfit.  I think the incredibles idea sounds perfect!


Oh Ellen!! These are SO cute!! I have been doing some simple ith things on felt. The zipper kinda scares me here.


dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.


That came out super cute Diane!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Who's up for an all night sew?  Ugh!  I am so tired!  We leave Thursday and I still have 6 tshirts to embroider.  Want to get them done tonight so I can get everything packed tomorrow and I can just relax Thursday before we leave.


You can do it Kim!!! 


PurpleEars said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I really like how the "patches" worked on the shorts! It was one of those random ideas I had one day and I decided to try it out.)
> And I decided to model the skirt (with yoga pants under it as it would be a little short for me!)  It looks much better on the recipient as her hips are narrower than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Those are SO cute!!!



DMGeurts said:


> Totally between us!
> 
> 
> 
> How was MNSSHP and F&W???  I hope you had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!!  Great idea!
> 
> I wish I had a name for Chiara and Diane - but I am horrible with names!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Incredibles idea is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> These are really neat, and I love the fabrics you chose.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the fabrics of these, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed the all night sew... How'd you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers Owen's way.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these turned out!
> 
> I've been busy sewing, as usual...  For those of you that aren't following my PTR, here's what I've been up to recently...  I can't remember what I've posted so far.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh series...
> 
> *************************Pooh***********************          ******************Tigger********************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *************************Eeyore*************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Holiday series...
> 
> Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink:



Dorine!!! These are gorgeous!!!!!! Wish Isabelle liked to play with dolls.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> Just wanting to say hi as I've been wondering what you've been up to lately!


 Aww...Thanks for thinking of me. Hubby was back for 2 weeks...that was my main reason for not posting. But I did do a little sewing before he got back. I'll have pics to post today hopefully. lol




DMGeurts said:


> How was MNSSHP and F&W???  I hope you had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy sewing, as usual...  For those of you that aren't following my PTR, here's what I've been up to recently...  I can't remember what I've posted so far.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh series...
> 
> *************************Pooh***********************          ******************Tigger********************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *************************Eeyore*************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Holiday series...
> 
> Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink:


MNSSHP was AWESOME!!! It was our first time.  (The kids always opted for the Christmas party in the past) It was a little crowded and we didn't get everything done. We actually didn't get into MK until 6:30 because we were waiting on luggage in our room. (DH unloaded the car while I checked in and he gave the costume bag to the bellhop. We waited an hour for them to deliver our bags and waited another 35 minutes on the bus to arrive ) But I will say IMO, the fireworks are the best I've ever seen at Disney and the parade was fantastic, too. The kids all had a fabulous time! F&W was wonderful of course. I was full by the time we hit our 3rd stop! 

D~ SERIOUSLY! These 2 series are TDF! They are amazing! I can't even begin to favor any of them...


----------



## NiniMorris

Trying my best to get in a Disney planning mood for our trip coming up next year  (Sept/Oct) but no matter how hard I try I just can't seem to get into it.

Today I started playing around with the dates (hoping for Free Dining in early Dec.) and suddenly found myself getting really excited!  

I'm thinking we need to start crossing our fingers for Free Dining during that time frame!  LOL

Nini


----------



## Jaylin

ellenbenny said:


> I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.
> 
> You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.
> 
> Here are some pictures of ones I have made:




LOVE THESE!  Where did you get your pattern?  I looked on the website and it was $18?  Can I find it cheaper elsewhere???


----------



## dianemom2

Jaylin said:


> LOVE THESE!  Where did you get your pattern?  I looked on the website and it was $18?  Can I find it cheaper elsewhere???



I got it from Pickle Pie.  I think I've seen their stuff on SWAK also but I don't know if it was cheaper.  They did have a discount if you bought it at the Sewing Expo but I already had it.  If you like their page on Facebook, sometimes they have discounts our coupons.


----------



## miprender

D... How did I miss your Eyore one. That is too cute.



karebear23 said:


> Your welcome!  I'm getting an embroidery machine in a few days!  I can't wait!  I have a feeling I will be sitting there for a long time just watching in amazement .



Congrats on getting your new machine.



SallyfromDE said:


> I'm even worse! I can never come up with a name for my pets. My cat is called Boo becuase he's all black and has copper eyes. Very Halloween. I wanted to send in for his papers, but thought he needed more then just Boo. Well, 12 years later, I'm still sitting on those papers. BTW, he is a true scaredy cat, so it ended up being fitting. My other cat, now passed, was Mocha. Becuase he was tan, mocha chocolate, mocha coffee. You get the idea. I'm clueless to thinking of a name.
> .



 I had a black cat and named him Blackie 



ellenbenny said:


> I am no help with creative names, but I have done the Pickle Pie In the Hoop zippered bags and I like them.  They are pretty easy to make and come out very nice.
> 
> You can also add straps for either a wristlet or waist/fanny pack.
> 
> Here are some pictures of ones I have made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see pictures of your DD's outfit.  I think the incredibles idea sounds perfect!



Those are terrific



dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.



That came out great too!



PurpleEars said:


> Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That skirt came out amazing. You and Andrea do amazing work on those Patchwork skirts.


----------



## ellenbenny

Jaylin said:


> LOVE THESE!  Where did you get your pattern?  I looked on the website and it was $18?  Can I find it cheaper elsewhere???



I think I got it when there was a sale, and paid $10.  It came with 3 different sizes.  I would keep an eye on it and wait for a sale.


----------



## RMAMom

Prayers for Owen!!



GrammytoMany said:


> What about Anastasia's Treasures???





mphalens said:


> Since you have a series of Anastasias in your family, what about
> Always Anastasia's ???



Thank you ladies, I like them both but I went with Anastasia's Treasures. Of course there is nothing in my store, hoping to start filling by mid to late November!




DMGeurts said:


> Totally between us!
> 
> 
> 
> How was MNSSHP and F&W???  I hope you had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!!  Great idea!
> 
> I wish I had a name for Chiara and Diane - but I am horrible with names!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Incredibles idea is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> These are really neat, and I love the fabrics you chose.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the fabrics of these, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed the all night sew... How'd you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers Owen's way.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how these turned out!
> 
> I've been busy sewing, as usual...  For those of you that aren't following my PTR, here's what I've been up to recently...  I can't remember what I've posted so far.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh series...
> 
> *************************Pooh***********************          ******************Tigger********************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *************************Eeyore*************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Holiday series...
> 
> Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink:



Man you are Creative! I really like the green Christmas dress!

DH and I are taking off for a 4 day weekend for the F&W festival! Looking forward to a few days of R&R with my BFF!


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> MNSSHP was AWESOME!!! It was our first time.  (The kids always opted for the Christmas party in the past) It was a little crowded and we didn't get everything done. We actually didn't get into MK until 6:30 because we were waiting on luggage in our room. (DH unloaded the car while I checked in and he gave the costume bag to the bellhop. We waited an hour for them to deliver our bags and waited another 35 minutes on the bus to arrive ) But I will say IMO, the fireworks are the best I've ever seen at Disney and the parade was fantastic, too. The kids all had a fabulous time! F&W was wonderful of course. I was full by the time we hit our 3rd stop!
> 
> D~ SERIOUSLY! These 2 series are TDF! They are amazing! I can't even begin to favor any of them...



Thank you.    I am glad you liked MNSSHP - it was/is my favorite thing at WDW, so I think that everyone should love it.    Bummer about getting there late though.  And rofl about being full at the the 3rd stop.  Thanks for telling us about your trip.  



NiniMorris said:


> Trying my best to get in a Disney planning mood for our trip coming up next year  (Sept/Oct) but no matter how hard I try I just can't seem to get into it.
> 
> Today I started playing around with the dates (hoping for Free Dining in early Dec.) and suddenly found myself getting really excited!
> 
> I'm thinking we need to start crossing our fingers for Free Dining during that time frame!  LOL
> 
> Nini



I have my fingers crossed for you...  I am just excited that you have another trip to plan.  



RMAMom said:


> Thank you ladies, I like them both but I went with Anastasia's Treasures. Of course there is nothing in my store, hoping to start filling by mid to late November!
> 
> Man you are Creative! I really like the green Christmas dress!
> 
> DH and I are taking off for a 4 day weekend for the F&W festival! Looking forward to a few days of R&R with my BFF!



Thank you.    Let us know when you start to fill your store, so we can check it out.    I hope you have a blast at WDW this weekend.  

D~


----------



## ellenbenny

aksunshine said:


> Oh Ellen!! These are SO cute!! I have been doing some simple ith things on felt. The zipper kinda scares me here.
> (



You don't have to be scared  of the zipper in these.  The instructions tell you exactly what to do, you just tape down the zipper over a line of stitching and then the machine does the rest, it really is easy and quick!


----------



## tinkabella627

Another question!!
I know I asked before but what embroidery machine do you recommend? I can't afford the $800 ones but I don't want to get one that I will regret because of hoop size or breaking. I am mainly thinking of making things for my daughter but I am not sure as she gets older if I will want/need a 5x7 hoop. Know that I have NEVER touched an embroidery machine and I really want it for monogramming and applique. So please tell me again what you would suggest.


----------



## NiniMorris

tinkabella627 said:


> Another question!!
> I know I asked before but what embroidery machine do you recommend? I can't afford the $800 ones but I don't want to get one that I will regret because of hoop size or breaking. I am mainly thinking of making things for my daughter but I am not sure as she gets older if I will want/need a 5x7 hoop. Know that I have NEVER touched an embroidery machine and I really want it for monogramming and applique. So please tell me again what you would suggest.



There are probably as many embroidery machine opinions as there are  and embroiderers... but I have the Brother PE 770 and love it.  I got mine from HSN when they were having a sale and free shipping.  I got it on a 4 payment plan (or maybe it was 5...it was 2 years ago) so I got to spread the payments out.  Plus I got a 20% off coupon for first time orders.

I use the 5x7 on just about everything.  I only use the 4x4 hoop (which I bought separately) only on pocket side shirts for hubby and when I make onesies.  

The PE770 is VERY user friendly and easy peasy to use.  I would recommend it to anyone starting out.  I put almost 4 million stitches in less than a year and a half on mine.  I have closer to 5 million now.  

For a while I was considering getting a big 6 needle machine, but the 4000 price tag for a 5 year old machine put my poor old heart in a tizzy and decided I can make 'do' with my single needle machine!  LOL!

One word of caution...it is addicting!

Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Also- I had to use my 6x10 hoop for the little purse.  I think they have some designs for some very small coin purses that would work on a 4x4.



Thanks. I went to their website and looked at their designs last night. I think I have a even bigger case of hoop envy now!



VBAndrea said:


> OMG on the blue hair!  I hope his forehead didn't stay blue!  I had a purple ear once from a mishap with regular haircolor that had a reddish tint.
> 
> Well you know I love it since I'm very fond of embellished patchworks!  I adore the shorts patches -- I will case that for future designs!!!



Lol on the purple ear. Just to clarify, it is not the reason why I chose my screen name/handle. Purple is one of the school colours for my university and it is also part of my DH's screen name (not on Dis though, he doesn't post here). In some ways we are "Mr. and Mrs. Purple". We just have our own varient on the second half of the name.

Well, you know, you were the one who inspired me to do the patchwork twirls! Given the limitations of a 4x4 hoop, the patchworks work perfectly because the embroidery would take up most of the block, so they don't look too small or out of place. I think the shorts patches were inspired by the summer Disboutique Project Runway. It may have been Ellen's decoupage pants that inspired me.



DMGeurts said:


> I've been busy sewing, as usual...  For those of you that aren't following my PTR, here's what I've been up to recently...  I can't remember what I've posted so far.
> 
> Winnie the Pooh series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Holiday series...



Oh my! They all look great. I have a hard time picking out one that I like the most. I guess I would have liked to see a Piglet in the Winnie the Pooh series.



RMAMom said:


> Thank you ladies, I like them both but I went with Anastasia's Treasures. Of course there is nothing in my store, hoping to start filling by mid to late November!
> 
> DH and I are taking off for a 4 day weekend for the F&W festival! Looking forward to a few days of R&R with my BFF!



Good luck with your shop! Have fun at F&W!



tinkabella627 said:


> Another question!!
> I know I asked before but what embroidery machine do you recommend? I can't afford the $800 ones but I don't want to get one that I will regret because of hoop size or breaking. I am mainly thinking of making things for my daughter but I am not sure as she gets older if I will want/need a 5x7 hoop. Know that I have NEVER touched an embroidery machine and I really want it for monogramming and applique. So please tell me again what you would suggest.



I think the Brother 5x7 machine (770?) is the one recommended around here these days. I have a Brother 270D from about 5 years ago. I have put massive amounts of stitches on that thing and it hasn't complained yet. I paid just under $300 for a brand new machine on Amazon. I do find myself having hoop envy from time to time since the max mine can do is 4x4. I do a variety of child sized and adult sized clothing so I try to make do with what I have. Like I said earlier in this post, I try to get away with a smaller hoop by doing patchwork type clothing. Mind you, I am not sure if I would really use a larger hoop for adult sized clothing anyway since I try to achieve a balance between "Disney-ish" and something I can still wear to work. My office is business casual so I can wear embellished blouses, skirts, or dresses.

Oh I think I mentioned this earlier as well - my embroidery hoop is broken (the only problem I've had in 5 years). I just tape the hoop and keep on using it. My work did not seem to suffer as a result of the broken hoop.


----------



## mkwj

DMGeurts said:


> Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink:



These are all wonderful.  I love how creative you are.  I still haven't forgotten about the animal material.  I just keep forgetting to take a picture.


----------



## tinkabella627

It seems the PE770 is the goal here... but I am not understanding why on HSN it is $799 but on Amazon it is $630. Am I looking at the wrong thing?

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Memory-Stick-Compatibility/dp/B002MQI2NM
http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-5745342_xp.aspx


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> You don't have to be scared  of the zipper in these.  The instructions tell you exactly what to do, you just tape down the zipper over a line of stitching and then the machine does the rest, it really is easy and quick!


I agree that the zipper in this was sooooooo easy!  You just tape it in place and the machine stitches it into place.



tinkabella627 said:


> Another question!!
> I know I asked before but what embroidery machine do you recommend? I can't afford the $800 ones but I don't want to get one that I will regret because of hoop size or breaking. I am mainly thinking of making things for my daughter but I am not sure as she gets older if I will want/need a 5x7 hoop. Know that I have NEVER touched an embroidery machine and I really want it for monogramming and applique. So please tell me again what you would suggest.


I definitely would not skimp and not get the 5x7 hoop.  I started with only a 4x4 hoop and quickly realized that I needed something larger.




PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. I went to their website and looked at their designs last night. I think I have a even bigger case of hoop envy now!
> 
> 
> I think the Brother 5x7 machine (770?) is the one recommended around here these days. I have a Brother 270D from about 5 years ago. I have put massive amounts of stitches on that thing and it hasn't complained yet. I paid just under $300 for a brand new machine on Amazon. I do find myself having hoop envy from time to time since the max mine can do is 4x4. I do a variety of child sized and adult sized clothing so I try to make do with what I have. Like I said earlier in this post, I try to get away with a smaller hoop by doing patchwork type clothing. Mind you, I am not sure if I would really use a larger hoop for adult sized clothing anyway since I try to achieve a balance between "Disney-ish" and something I can still wear to work. My office is business casual so I can wear embellished blouses, skirts, or dresses.



I started with the same machine.  The Brother SE270D.  I almost immediately wanted a larger hoop.  I ended up buying an Babylock Ellageo 3 secondhand.  It is fantastic and I LOVE it!  Every once in a while I start thinking about a newer or fancier machine but my Ellageo is reliable and hardly ever gives me problems.  I had really wanted something with the 6x10 hoop.  I don't use it very often but when I do use it, I am very happy that I decided to buy a machine with a hoop that large.  The funny thing is that I NEVER sew with the Ellageo.   I only use it for embroidery/applique.  I still have the Brother, which I now only use for sewing.  I do need to buy a new shank (I think that is what the part is called).  I must have hit something and bent it a little bit.  It is the tiniest bit skewed to one side now.  It makes it so much harder to stitch straight and evenly.


----------



## billwendy

tinkabella627 said:


> Another question!!
> I know I asked before but what embroidery machine do you recommend? I can't afford the $800 ones but I don't want to get one that I will regret because of hoop size or breaking. I am mainly thinking of making things for my daughter but I am not sure as she gets older if I will want/need a 5x7 hoop. Know that I have NEVER touched an embroidery machine and I really want it for monogramming and applique. So please tell me again what you would suggest.



I enjoyed my Brother 270D for about a year before I was itching for a bigger hoop. I was able to get my 270 on Craigslist pretty cheap - so that may be a place to look for a machine. But, when I upgraded to the Brother PE 770 which can do both a 4x4 and a 5x7 hoop, I got it through home shopping network with the flex pay system - made it doable for me!!! I love it!!!!!! Both of my brother machines are user friendly, and I like that!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I agree that the zipper in this was sooooooo easy!  You just tape it in place and the machine stitches it into place.
> 
> 
> I definitely would not skimp and not get the 5x7 hoop.  I started with only a 4x4 hoop and quickly realized that I needed something larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with the same machine.  The Brother SE270D.  I almost immediately wanted a larger hoop.  I ended up buying an Babylock Ellageo 3 secondhand.  It is fantastic and I LOVE it!  Every once in a while I start thinking about a newer or fancier machine but my Ellageo is reliable and hardly ever gives me problems.  I had really wanted something with the 6x10 hoop.  I don't use it very often but when I do use it, I am very happy that I decided to buy a machine with a hoop that large.  The funny thing is that I NEVER sew with the Ellageo.   I only use it for embroidery/applique.  I still have the Brother, which I now only use for sewing.  I do need to buy a new shank (I think that is what the part is called).  I must have hit something and bent it a little bit.  It is the tiniest bit skewed to one side now.  It makes it so much harder to stitch straight and evenly.



Diane made some great points. Get the biggest hoop you can afford. I started with an SE-400 which had a 4 x 4 hoop. 3 months later I wanted a 5 x7 and have a 770 which I actually do most of my embroidery on. I also have a Duetta that can do 6 x 10 but to be honest I have used it maybe 5 times but I love how it sews. Much nicer than my SE-400 ever was. Oh and I bought it used on Ebay but you need to be really careful doing that but the deal I found was phenomenal.

Okay need to start on my list of things I want to accomplish this weekend.

going to crash soon because I have a lot to do tomorrow and it is my little girls 10th birthday.


----------



## Fruto76

RMAMom said:


> Prayers for Owen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, I like them both but I went with Anastasia's Treasures. Of course there is nothing in my store, hoping to start filling by mid to late November!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are Creative! I really like the green Christmas dress!
> 
> DH and I are taking off for a 4 day weekend for the F&W festival! Looking forward to a few days of R&R with my BFF!


Have a fabulous time! The weather is perfect right now! 



cogero said:


> Diane made some great points. Get the biggest hoop you can afford. I started with an SE-400 which had a 4 x 4 hoop. 3 months later I wanted a 5 x7 and have a 770 which I actually do most of my embroidery on. I also have a Duetta that can do 6 x 10 but to be honest I have used it maybe 5 times but I love how it sews. Much nicer than my SE-400 ever was. Oh and I bought it used on Ebay but you need to be really careful doing that but the deal I found was phenomenal.
> 
> Okay need to start on my list of things I want to accomplish this weekend.
> 
> going to crash soon because I have a lot to do tomorrow and it is my little girls 10th birthday.


I agree... buy the biggest hoop you can afford from the get go. Hoop envy will kill you...(especially around these parts of the board. )
Happy birthday to your dd, Chiara!


----------



## squirrel

I need opinions!

I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.






Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.


----------



## NiniMorris

tinkabella627 said:


> It seems the PE770 is the goal here... but I am not understanding why on HSN it is $799 but on Amazon it is $630. Am I looking at the wrong thing?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Memory-Stick-Compatibility/dp/B002MQI2NM
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-5745342_xp.aspx



I didn't check your links but I do know that Amazon is always a lot cheaper on things than other places.  I think Overstock.com has it cheaper as well.  It is just having those monthly payments makes it so much easier for me.  Somehow coming up with the whole amount at one time is HARD, but making smaller monthly payments is easier.  (and yes, I know it does not make sense financially!  LOL!)

If you buy it from Amazon or Overstock.com just make sure it says new and not refurbished.  Sometimes they only have refurbished.  Not that getting a refurb is always bad, but I would not recommend it for your first machine.

Good luck!

And welcome to the addiction.

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> Lol on the purple ear. Just to clarify, it is not the reason why I chose my screen name/handle. Purple is one of the school colours for my university and it is also part of my DH's screen name (not on Dis though, he doesn't post here). In some ways we are "Mr. and Mrs. Purple". We just have our own varient on the second half of the name.


LOL!  I didn't even think of your screen name!  I would have just been "PurpleEar" as only one ear got the hair color on it.



squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.



I like the print.  If you did black then I would embroider something on it.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!








 the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
 and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*


----------



## cogero

squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.



I like the dress the way it is. If I were to do black I would feel the need to embroider it. LOve the fabrics you chose.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*



Cute girls.

The birthday girl is off to school and I got a picture of her in her pinkness for literary character day.

Now to get the boy up and at them and hopefully get rid of the nagging back ache I have had for days.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Diane made some great points. Get the biggest hoop you can afford. I started with an SE-400 which had a 4 x 4 hoop. 3 months later I wanted a 5 x7 and have a 770 which I actually do most of my embroidery on. I also have a Duetta that can do 6 x 10 but to be honest I have used it maybe 5 times but I love how it sews. Much nicer than my SE-400 ever was. Oh and I bought it used on Ebay but you need to be really careful doing that but the deal I found was phenomenal.


I bought my Ellageo on Ebay also.  I agree that you have to be very careful.  In addition to the machines sometimes getting bid up above their value, there are a lot of scammers that list expensive machines and you never receive them.  Ebay has really been cracking down on that though.  I made sure that when I bought mine on Ebay, I bought it from a place with a lot of sales and pristine feedback.

Happy birthday to your daughter!



squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.


I think that bodice is very cute.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*


They look adorable!  My girls were Laura and Mary a few years ago.  We got so many comments on their costumes that year!


----------



## miprender

tinkabella627 said:


> It seems the PE770 is the goal here... but I am not understanding why on HSN it is $799 but on Amazon it is $630. Am I looking at the wrong thing?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PE770-Embroidery-Memory-Stick-Compatibility/dp/B002MQI2NM
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-5745342_xp.aspx



I purchased mine from Walmart last year http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=pe770&ic=16_0&Find=Find&search_constraint=0 

and (knocking on wood) have had no problem either and I put over a million stitches on it in just a few months.  I think you will find the 5x7 the most versitile because the 4x4 does start to look small when doing shirts.

And yes it will become very addictive. You will want to start embroidering/appliquing everything



cogero said:


> going to crash soon because I have a lot to do tomorrow and it is my little girls 10th birthday.


 to your DD



squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.



I think that looks great but like Andrea asked would you embroider the black?



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*



 they look adorable


----------



## Meshell2002

D~ love the AG dresses!

Squirrel- cute stripwork! I like that it matches the bag....she will have a purse to match her dress!

DJazz- the gbabies r so cute in their matching ensemble.

Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know


----------



## karebear23

squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.


It looks great!  I want to make some trick or treat bags for the kids...but I'm running out of time.  DH brought home a stomach virus we are both hurting.  Praying the kids don't get it.  Trying to get some strength to finish my dress order!  She needs it by Nov 2nd!  Ahhhh!



NiniMorris said:


> I didn't check your links but I do know that Amazon is always a lot cheaper on things than other places.  I think Overstock.com has it cheaper as well.  It is just having those monthly payments makes it so much easier for me.  Somehow coming up with the whole amount at one time is HARD, but making smaller monthly payments is easier.  (and yes, I know it does not make sense financially!  LOL!)
> 
> If you buy it from Amazon or Overstock.com just make sure it says new and not refurbished.  Sometimes they only have refurbished.  Not that getting a refurb is always bad, but I would not recommend it for your first machine.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> And welcome to the addiction.
> 
> Nini


HSN has it too.  Sometimes they have coupon codes for new customers for 15% or so.  Do a search.  Plus @ HSN you can do flex play and do 5 payments over time.  Not too bad of a deal.
http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe..._xp.aspx?web_id=5745342&ocm=sekw|best_sellers

FedEx is delivering my machine today.  I got mine from Ebay.  Crossing my fingers it will work!  I also bought my coverhem from Ebay and it was fine.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*



So adorable!  They look great!
Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


----------



## aksunshine

Double post


----------



## aksunshine

Loving all these super cute costumes!!! Gabriel is going to be Tigger, store bought! lol!! Isabelle doesn't want to dress up, b/c all the costumes she likes I told her had to have leggings under them. So I may make her something Halloween-ish to wear Monday. 

As if I need to add anymore projects!  I am doing about 30 customs for our trip in 5 and a half weeks, and I have 2 orders and a bunch of Christmas things to make!!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!






















This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!


----------



## squirrel

aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!



Wow, Gabriel has sure gotten big.  I think the last picture I saw he was still little-maybe 3 or 4 months.  The clothes are cute too!


Thanks everyone on saying the bodice looks fine the way it is.  I just thought it might be too busy.  I wouldn't embroider anything on the black now, as I do it before I attach the lining so it doesn't leave any stitching near my niece's skin.  Most likely she would wear a shirt under it anyway-too cold up here.


----------



## aksunshine

Thank you!! 

I like the bodice, too! Super cute and what a cute name for a girl!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

squirrel said:


> I need opinions!



I like the bodice the way it is.  Really cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*


 
Really nice!  The girls are just beautiful!


Meshell2002 said:


>



The Belle dress turned out great!


----------



## squirrel

aksunshine said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I like the bodice, too! Super cute and what a cute name for a girl!



That's not her bag!  My niece's names both start with K so I just refer to them as the younger niece or older niece.

That's my nephew's bag.  My sister posts photos of him on Facebook and tags everything so I knew she wouldn't care if I posted his name on here.

My niece's names nobody knows from the Dis unless I have met them at WDW.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

PurpleEars said:


> Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love the AK outfits!  You do the best AK stuff!





ellenbenny said:


> ct!



Love those!  I may have to make those to go with the Rosetta's I'm planning on doing for my girls for Christmas!



DMGeurts said:


> *************************Eeyore*************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink:



I love Eeyore but the Christmas dresses are my favorites!  So cute!




aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!



Beautiful work!  Gabriel is getting so big and Isabella looks way too grown up!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.  











Sorry for the crummy cell phone pics.

Now I have to go start and FINISH her Rapunzel dress for the parade Monday.


----------



## dianemom2

karebear23 said:


> FedEx is delivering my machine today.  I got mine from Ebay.  Crossing my fingers it will work!  I also bought my coverhem from Ebay and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


What machine did you end up buying on Ebay?  I love the mermaid costume.  It turned out great!



aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!


the outfits turned out great!  I had some of the same Bambi fabric.  I used it to make a vida dress over the summer.  I really like the Asian top.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love those!  I may have to make those to go with the Rosetta's I'm planning on doing for my girls for Christmas!


I have done Patricia tunics with matching rosetta bags for my girls for Chanukah.  I was just thinking that I would make them these little bags with the scraps.  I have to see if I have enough of everything left.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.


That's adorable!  She must love how full and twirly it is.

I didn't grab Meshell's picture- The Belle dress loves terrific.  Love the Batman bodyguard.  A princess needs her security.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Fruto76, The reason I thought of Treasures was because when our kids were young my MIL would take them for a walk to the beach or up to the attic and say "Let's see what treasures we can find."  

Love the Little House dresses.
I like the bodice as is too.  It blends in well with the rest of the dress.

Finally finished Granddaughter Gracie's dress..ended up making it longer than I wanted to make it.  If I made the layer the same size I would have been cutting most of the Princessess in half.




Gracie's Dress Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr




Gracie's Dress Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

If all goes as planned the Triplets and I will be taking Beth and Grace their dresses this afternoon.  Hoping we continue to get just rain and not any of the snow they were talking about.

Sheila


----------



## chellewashere

Wow again everyone has been so busy and there is no way for me to catch up. 
Love the Halloween outfits they are all so great

I have a question...HSN has a sale on Singer® Futura Quartet 4-in-1 Sewing Machine with the 6x10 hoop but no 5x7 only 6x10 and 4x4. Is there anyway you can use the 6x10 to do 5x7 designs. I love the idea of having the bigger hoop, but most of what I want to do is 5x7...thanks for all the help


----------



## jennsuko

I probably just missed it, but where do I find this auction for Barbara?  There are some gorgeous things that I would love to bid on!


----------



## karebear23

Meshell2002 said:


>


Looks great!  I love Belle!


aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!


You did a great job!  Love it!


WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crummy cell phone pics.
> 
> Now I have to go start and FINISH her Rapunzel dress for the parade Monday.


Very cute...I have the feeling your not the only one staying up late doing last minute Halloween projects!


GrammytoMany said:


> Fruto76, The reason I thought of Treasures was because when our kids were young my MIL would take them for a walk to the beach or up to the attic and say "Let's see what treasures we can find."
> 
> Love the Little House dresses.
> I like the bodice as is too.  It blends in well with the rest of the dress.
> 
> Finally finished Granddaughter Gracie's dress..ended up making it longer than I wanted to make it.  If I made the layer the same size I would have been cutting most of the Princessess in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> If all goes as planned the Triplets and I will be taking Beth and Grace their dresses this afternoon.  Hoping we continue to get just rain and not any of the snow they were talking about.
> 
> Sheila


Super cute! Love all the Purple!


dianemom2 said:


> What machine did you end up buying on Ebay?  I love the mermaid costume.  It turned out great!


I got the BL Emore.  I saw it on ebay and made a much lower offer.  She agreed!  Plus she threw in all of the thread/stabilizer...etc!

It's here but I'm too sick to open the box.  DH and I have been running a fever .  I was looking forward to playing with it today !


----------



## TwinPrincessMama

Hi people,
I've been on dis for a bit but I just ventured over here. I've been sewing since I was in elementary school. When other kids went to sports and camps and whatever I took sewing lessons and sewing camp. My most ambitious project: a two-piece bathing suit (I was 11, I think?). I've sewed simple things like pillows and I can follow a pattern and make clothes but I am in awe of some of you! 

So now I need some help. I got in a battle with contact paper last night (I think I lost) and I told my mother for christmas I wanted a laminator or a sewing machine. She told me I could borrow the singer until I learned to sew. As in the one stitch singer. So now I need a project that I can do to prove to her that I "know how to sew." 

Any tips? I'm thinking maybe a purse? I'm also just moving into a new house and have 4 year old twins.


----------



## Fruto76

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*



They all look adorable. Love the dresses!


squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.


 I like it with the the ToT bodice. 



Meshell2002 said:


> D~ love the AG dresses!
> 
> Squirrel- cute stripwork! I like that it matches the bag....she will have a purse to match her dress!
> 
> DJazz- the gbabies r so cute in their matching ensemble.
> 
> Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know


Belle looks great! Would have never guessed you only needed a few hours! 



karebear23 said:


> It looks great!  I want to make some trick or treat bags for the kids...but I'm running out of time.  DH brought home a stomach virus we are both hurting.  Praying the kids don't get it.  Trying to get some strength to finish my dress order!  She needs it by Nov 2nd!  Ahhhh!
> 
> 
> HSN has it too.  Sometimes they have coupon codes for new customers for 15% or so.  Do a search.  Plus @ HSN you can do flex play and do 5 payments over time.  Not too bad of a deal.
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe..._xp.aspx?web_id=5745342&ocm=sekw|best_sellers
> 
> FedEx is delivering my machine today.  I got mine from Ebay.  Crossing my fingers it will work!  I also bought my coverhem from Ebay and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable!  They look great!
> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


What a great mermaid costume! Did you use a pattern? If so, which one? 


aksunshine said:


> Loving all these super cute costumes!!! Gabriel is going to be Tigger, store bought! lol!! Isabelle doesn't want to dress up, b/c all the costumes she likes I told her had to have leggings under them. So I may make her something Halloween-ish to wear Monday.
> 
> As if I need to add anymore projects!  I am doing about 30 customs for our trip in 5 and a half weeks, and I have 2 orders and a bunch of Christmas things to make!!!!


My dd decided last minute she didn't want to dress up at MNSSHP. She was supposed be Tink and ds was Peter. Luckily I brought a Haunted mansion custom and she wore that.



aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!


Everything looks so cute, I especially love the design for your hoodie. Where did you get it or did you make it yourself? 


WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crummy cell phone pics.
> 
> Now I have to go start and FINISH her Rapunzel dress for the parade Monday.


Beautiful. I bet she is the star of the class today! 



GrammytoMany said:


> Fruto76, The reason I thought of Treasures was because when our kids were young my MIL would take them for a walk to the beach or up to the attic and say "Let's see what treasures we can find."
> 
> Love the Little House dresses.
> I like the bodice as is too.  It blends in well with the rest of the dress.
> 
> Finally finished Granddaughter Gracie's dress..ended up making it longer than I wanted to make it.  If I made the layer the same size I would have been cutting most of the Princessess in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> If all goes as planned the Triplets and I will be taking Beth and Grace their dresses this afternoon.  Hoping we continue to get just rain and not any of the snow they were talking about.
> 
> Sheila


 I love the dress. So cute! I think the length is perfect!



chellewashere said:


> Wow again everyone has been so busy and there is no way for me to catch up.
> Love the Halloween outfits they are all so great
> 
> I have a question...HSN has a sale on Singer® Futura Quartet 4-in-1 Sewing Machine with the 6x10 hoop but no 5x7 only 6x10 and 4x4. Is there anyway you can use the 6x10 to do 5x7 designs. I love the idea of having the bigger hoop, but most of what I want to do is 5x7...thanks for all the help


Yes. I use my 6x10 for 5x7 designs. 




TwinPrincessMama said:


> Hi people,
> I've been on dis for a bit but I just ventured over here. I've been sewing since I was in elementary school. When other kids went to sports and camps and whatever I took sewing lessons and sewing camp. My most ambitious project: a two-piece bathing suit (I was 11, I think?). I've sewed simple things like pillows and I can follow a pattern and make clothes but I am in awe of some of you!
> 
> So now I need some help. I got in a battle with contact paper last night (I think I lost) and I told my mother for christmas I wanted a laminator or a sewing machine. She told me I could borrow the singer until I learned to sew. As in the one stitch singer. So now I need a project that I can do to prove to her that I "know how to sew."
> 
> Any tips? I'm thinking maybe a purse? I'm also just moving into a new house and have 4 year old twins.


Are the twins girls? Twirl skirts are very simple - just a couple rectangles with a casing. Have fun!


----------



## chellewashere

Fruto76 said:


> Yes. I use my 6x10 for 5x7 designs.



Thank you thought so but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!



They all came out wonderful. But I must say "somebody" looks like her mother!! 

I love your hoodie design? Where did you get it, or did you design it yourself. Love it!! 



chellewashere said:


> Wow again everyone has been so busy and there is no way for me to catch up.
> Love the Halloween outfits they are all so great
> 
> I have a question...HSN has a sale on Singer® Futura Quartet 4-in-1 Sewing Machine with the 6x10 hoop but no 5x7 only 6x10 and 4x4. Is there anyway you can use the 6x10 to do 5x7 designs. I love the idea of having the bigger hoop, but most of what I want to do is 5x7...thanks for all the help



The shop that I purchased told me to stay away from singer in embroidery and serger as they frequently need repairs that can't be fixed in shop and need to go back to Singer. So I stayed away.


----------



## aksunshine

Thanks sooo much everyone!!!


Ann and Sally- I got it here and then changed up the colors in my software!
http://www.emblibrary.com/el/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=f2443

PS-Sally, I wish, she actually looks like her daddy the most. lol!!


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> Thank you thought so but I wanted to be sure.


It is harder to hoop things in a 6x10 hoop and there is also quite a bit more stabilizer that you'll need for each hooping.



SallyfromDE said:


> The shop that I purchased told me to stay away from singer in embroidery and serger as they frequently need repairs that can't be fixed in shop and need to go back to Singer. So I stayed away.


My friend has the Singer Futura.  It is ok but she doesn't use it frequently. She only sews occasionally.  More often, she'll come over here and use my Babylock to embroider something.  It is always fun to have somebody to chat with while I sew so I am happy that she comes over.  Her machine doesn't stitch things out anywhere near as nicely as mine does.


----------



## ellenbenny

jennsuko said:


> I probably just missed it, but where do I find this auction for Barbara?  There are some gorgeous things that I would love to bid on!



If you are on facebook search for Frou Frou by HeatherSue.  I am not sure if I am allowed to post a link to it or not.



TwinPrincessMama said:


> Hi people,
> I've been on dis for a bit but I just ventured over here. I've been sewing since I was in elementary school. When other kids went to sports and camps and whatever I took sewing lessons and sewing camp. My most ambitious project: a two-piece bathing suit (I was 11, I think?). I've sewed simple things like pillows and I can follow a pattern and make clothes but I am in awe of some of you!
> 
> So now I need some help. I got in a battle with contact paper last night (I think I lost) and I told my mother for christmas I wanted a laminator or a sewing machine. She told me I could borrow the singer until I learned to sew. As in the one stitch singer. So now I need a project that I can do to prove to her that I "know how to sew."
> 
> Any tips? I'm thinking maybe a purse? I'm also just moving into a new house and have 4 year old twins.



For a single stitch machine I would recommend buying Carla C's Easy fit pants pattern from youcanmakethiscom.  It is an easy and quick pattern and she always gives great instructions, techniques and pictures.  Once you do that it will then give you the confidence to try more.


----------



## miprender

Meshell2002 said:


>


Love the batman protection. Every princess needs that!



karebear23 said:


> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



Cute little mermaid.



aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!



Posted on FB but they are adorable and I can't wait for you to stitch out your design. I really want to use my coupon code but not sure what I will do with them



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to go start and FINISH her Rapunzel dress for the parade Monday.



 Nice job.



GrammytoMany said:


> Finally finished Granddaughter Gracie's dress..ended up making it longer than I wanted to make it.  If I made the layer the same size I would have been cutting most of the Princessess in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> If all goes as planned the Triplets and I will be taking Beth and Grace their dresses this afternoon.  Hoping we continue to get just rain and not any of the snow they were talking about.
> 
> Sheila



I like how that came out but DD refuses to wear turtlenecks. She says it chokes her



chellewashere said:


> I have a question...HSN has a sale on Singer® Futura Quartet 4-in-1 Sewing Machine with the 6x10 hoop but no 5x7 only 6x10 and 4x4. Is there anyway you can use the 6x10 to do 5x7 designs. I love the idea of having the bigger hoop, but most of what I want to do is 5x7...thanks for all the help



I don't know that much about that machine but usually you can get different size hoops because the 6x10 will waste alot of stabilizer if you are wanting to do a smaller size.



TwinPrincessMama said:


> Hi people,
> I've been on dis for a bit but I just ventured over here. I've been sewing since I was in elementary school. When other kids went to sports and camps and whatever I took sewing lessons and sewing camp. My most ambitious project: a two-piece bathing suit (I was 11, I think?). I've sewed simple things like pillows and I can follow a pattern and make clothes but I am in awe of some of you!
> 
> So now I need some help. I got in a battle with contact paper last night (I think I lost) and I told my mother for christmas I wanted a laminator or a sewing machine. She told me I could borrow the singer until I learned to sew. As in the one stitch singer. So now I need a project that I can do to prove to her that I "know how to sew."
> 
> Any tips? I'm thinking maybe a purse? I'm also just moving into a new house and have 4 year old twins.



 There are alot of cool patterns on Youcanmakethis.com


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.


*the dress and the bag are too cute1 i vote for the bodice as is...very fun! 
 Beth*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Meshell2002 said:


> D~ love the AG dresses!
> 
> Squirrel- cute stripwork! I like that it matches the bag....she will have a purse to match her dress!
> 
> DJazz- the gbabies r so cute in their matching ensemble.
> 
> Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know


*your dd and her body guard are too cute...love the dress!
 Beth*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!


*love all the outfits but especially the mulan/china set! very creative and love the fabric on your dd's shirt! 
                                       Beth*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*love'n everything posted lately...keeps me inspried!!! now that i am done with all the costumes i wanna work on some turkey day things, but 1st i have to figure out what/how to make some dresses for the twins,they are going to be in their unlces wedding in nov. it will be a simple wedding and they are using spring colors??? with all these beautiful fall colors i'm not sure how pink and yellow were chosen...not my wedding but fall  stuff would be so fun and easy! anyways,they have a dress for Chloe { yellow sundress???}  and i get to make the twins either pink or ywllow sparkly/shiney dresses...this should be interesting...i'm thinking maybe my peasent pattern that i know and love and some pretty fabric and a big sash in the back...we'll see...i need to see Chloe's so i can get a clue 
                    cya all later...Beth*


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> I need opinions!
> 
> I'm working on finishing a Halloween dress for my niece.  What do you think about the bodice?  The bodice matches her Trick or Treat bag.  I can change the bodice to the plain black fabric as that is what I have as the lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the ToT bags.  I made them for my niece's and my nephew.



I like the bodice the way it is. I don't think it is too busy.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great job on the dresses. Glad to hear that they will get to wear them quite a bit!



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know



Great job on the dress!



karebear23 said:


> It looks great!  I want to make some trick or treat bags for the kids...but I'm running out of time.  DH brought home a stomach virus we are both hurting.  Praying the kids don't get it.  Trying to get some strength to finish my dress order!  She needs it by Nov 2nd!  Ahhhh!
> 
> FedEx is delivering my machine today.  I got mine from Ebay.  Crossing my fingers it will work!  I also bought my coverhem from Ebay and it was fine.
> 
> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I hope you'll recover quickly and play with your new toy! Good job on the mermaid costume!



aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!



Great job! Isabelle has grown a lot! I am sure the braces don't help either.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love the AK outfits!  You do the best AK stuff!



Awww, thanks (where is the blush smily?). Andrea is the one who inspires me to do patchwork twirls since her work is so amazing! Getting that set of animal prints at $2/metre didn't hurt either. I think I still have at least 10 metres of that sitting in my sewing room.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crummy cell phone pics.
> 
> Now I have to go start and FINISH her Rapunzel dress for the parade Monday.



Beautiful outfit. I hope you won't need to stay up half the night for the Rapunzel dress!



GrammytoMany said:


> Finally finished Granddaughter Gracie's dress..ended up making it longer than I wanted to make it.  If I made the layer the same size I would have been cutting most of the Princessess in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> If all goes as planned the Triplets and I will be taking Beth and Grace their dresses this afternoon.  Hoping we continue to get just rain and not any of the snow they were talking about.
> 
> Sheila



Beautiful outfit! The skirt certainly doesn't look too long in the picture.



TwinPrincessMama said:


> Hi people,
> I've been on dis for a bit but I just ventured over here. I've been sewing since I was in elementary school. When other kids went to sports and camps and whatever I took sewing lessons and sewing camp. My most ambitious project: a two-piece bathing suit (I was 11, I think?). I've sewed simple things like pillows and I can follow a pattern and make clothes but I am in awe of some of you!
> 
> So now I need some help. I got in a battle with contact paper last night (I think I lost) and I told my mother for christmas I wanted a laminator or a sewing machine. She told me I could borrow the singer until I learned to sew. As in the one stitch singer. So now I need a project that I can do to prove to her that I "know how to sew."
> 
> Any tips? I'm thinking maybe a purse? I'm also just moving into a new house and have 4 year old twins.



Welcome! How about a set of pillowcase dresses for your twin girls (I imagine you have girls based on your screen name)? They are pretty simple to do, though I actually haven't done one myself. Easy fit pants from youcanmakethis.com is a great pattern for beginners. I can whip one of those things out in less than an hour (including cutting the fabric and serging the seams).


----------



## Amyhoff

I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!


----------



## jennsuko

ellenbenny said:


> If you are on facebook search for Frou Frou by HeatherSue.  I am not sure if I am allowed to post a link to it or not.



Thanks so much!  I found it.


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*


The girls look gorgeous in their outfits!



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know


Beautiful work and how awesome that she has a bodyguard a well -- now the question is will he still be her bodyguard when she's a teen and actually interested in his friends?



karebear23 said:


> It looks great!  I want to make some trick or treat bags for the kids...but I'm running out of time.  DH brought home a stomach virus we are both hurting.  Praying the kids don't get it.  Trying to get some strength to finish my dress order!  She needs it by Nov 2nd!  Ahhhh!
> 
> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


I hope you and your dh feel better.

I love the mermaid!  What I really love is that it looks simple to make as I still have to run to the store today to get more things to complete my detailed outfits.



aksunshine said:


> Here are a few pictures of what I have been working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for me!!! It is going on the back of a hoodie!!


Awesome work!  I can't believe how much your dd has changed since I last saw a photo of her -- I now see a bob and braces!  She looks so grown up!  And naturally your ds is changing as well -- cute, cute, cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here's what I stayed up half the night finishing for Alexa to wear to her Halloween party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crummy cell phone pics.
> 
> Now I have to go start and FINISH her Rapunzel dress for the parade Monday.


I'm drooling over the skirt!  I would love to see better photos if you get a chance -- it looks like a lot of applique and trims aon the skirt.  I still have fabric for a skirt for dd and two Halloween applique designs that I have NOT done.  The kid's costumes are just taking me forever and they are not here duting the day to try them on so I can hem sleeves and pants!



GrammytoMany said:


> Finally finished Granddaughter Gracie's dress..ended up making it longer than I wanted to make it.  If I made the layer the same size I would have been cutting most of the Princessess in half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie's Dress Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> If all goes as planned the Triplets and I will be taking Beth and Grace their dresses this afternoon.  Hoping we continue to get just rain and not any of the snow they were talking about.
> 
> Sheila


Very pretty!  I made my dd a long skirt a couple of years ago and it was a really cute look, so good job on not beheading the princesses 



TwinPrincessMama said:


> Hi people,
> I've been on dis for a bit but I just ventured over here. I've been sewing since I was in elementary school. When other kids went to sports and camps and whatever I took sewing lessons and sewing camp. My most ambitious project: a two-piece bathing suit (I was 11, I think?). I've sewed simple things like pillows and I can follow a pattern and make clothes but I am in awe of some of you!
> 
> So now I need some help. I got in a battle with contact paper last night (I think I lost) and I told my mother for christmas I wanted a laminator or a sewing machine. She told me I could borrow the singer until I learned to sew. As in the one stitch singer. So now I need a project that I can do to prove to her that I "know how to sew."
> 
> Any tips? I'm thinking maybe a purse? I'm also just moving into a new house and have 4 year old twins.


Totes are easy with straight lines and the internet has tons of free tutorials.  There are also oodles of easy skirt patterns on the internet that are free if the twins contain a girl, and if boy or boys, Easy Fit pants would be my go to which can be purchased on YouCanMakeThis.com

Good luck and post pics of what you create!



Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!


Beautiful!  I so wish I had a pattern for my kid's costumes.  I did buy one for a base, but it's a men's size so I couldn't exactly use it, but figured it was worth the 99¢ if it helped me get ideas.


----------



## karebear23

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



Wow!  It turned out great!  I bet she is thrilled!

I have that pattern...one day I will get around to making it.  Along with everything else around here. .


----------



## cogero

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## dianemom2

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



That turned out great!  I am sure she'll be the prettiest princess on Halloween!

Chiara- I hope your daughter had a great birthday!


----------



## NiniMorris

I've just about decided it is not meant for me to sew this Grace Pattern!

Last night I had trouble getting motivated.  I sort of knew which way I wanted to make it and which fabrics to use, then I changed my mind completely!  Then I had no energy to go down and start.

This morning, I have a hundred things I need to do, but I have to wait on someone else to do their part first and then I can get started.  So I decided to print out the pattern first (always a good idea to have your pattern before you start cutting...)  And now my printer has decided it no longer recognizes my computer...or is it the other way around!?!?

In the middle of deleting and reinstalling the printer, I discover it is almost out of ink, so I have to go to the store to get some more...which puts me back at waiting on someone else to get the check ready so I can go shopping!

I have to start painting the dining room and entry way, grocery shop, sew, pick up DGD at 2:45, have the house put back together for company tomorrow, and attend my birthday party tonight....at least we have finished home school for the day...


I wonder if I can get to the studio tomorrow to get the dress started?


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

Question

I know that this was asked earlier this week but I think I missed the responses.  Does anybody have digitizing software?  What do you recommend?  I'd really love to buy something to play around with a little bit.  I've been saving for it for a while and I am ready to explore my options.  I had hoped to see some at the Sewing Expo but there wasn't anything there!


----------



## Meshell2002

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



so pretty...you can tell she loves it! you should post more of your stuff....no more lurking 



VBAndrea said:


> Beautiful work and how awesome that she has a bodyguard a well -- now the question is will he still be her bodyguard when she's a teen and actually interested in his friends?



I hope so....but really my DS is so much more tender hearted I think he will need the protection from the girls....right now he's more sensitive than she is. When they fight she usually gets the upper hand . How she can pull hair that short I have no idea.


----------



## Shleedogg

DMGeurts said:


> Winnie the Pooh series...
> 
> *************************Eeyore*************************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Holiday series...
> 
> Green:



Love them all, but these are my favorites!  Eeyore is adorable and I love the Mickey ears peeking out through all the mugs on the holiday dresses, such a cute idea



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*



I love Little House!  I'm so impressed that your girls do too.  They look wonderful!  And how great that they can wear them again!  



Meshell2002 said:


> Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know



Beautiful!  I'm feeling like I need to make my DD a Belle dress.  We bought her one in Disney last Sept and it hasn't held up well at all.  It still fits but is falling apart.



karebear23 said:


> It looks great!  I want to make some trick or treat bags for the kids...but I'm running out of time.  DH brought home a stomach virus we are both hurting.  Praying the kids don't get it.  Trying to get some strength to finish my dress order!  She needs it by Nov 2nd!  Ahhhh!
> 
> 
> HSN has it too.  Sometimes they have coupon codes for new customers for 15% or so.  Do a search.  Plus @ HSN you can do flex play and do 5 payments over time.  Not too bad of a deal.
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe..._xp.aspx?web_id=5745342&ocm=sekw|best_sellers
> 
> FedEx is delivering my machine today.  I got mine from Ebay.  Crossing my fingers it will work!  I also bought my coverhem from Ebay and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable!  They look great!
> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



I hope you all feel better soon and that your kids stay healthy!  What a terrible time to get sick with all of that delicious candy that needs to be eaten! 

Love the Ariel costume!  My DD has been wanting one but I'm intimidated.  My mom made one for my younger sister when she was 2.  It's held up pretty well considering it's been 17 years.  I'm hoping to deconstruct it and make it a little more FL friendly.  Is the bottom fin part of your costume just gathered fabric?  It looks great and that would be a lot easier than constructing a fin.



Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



That is beautiful!  Is that a current pattern?  I must have missed it.  I have been looking for an Aurora pattern.  How was it to sew?  It looks a little more difficult than most with the collar and the waist.


----------



## Shleedogg

Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.

Drizella





Yep, DD wanted to be Drizella, not Cinderella. I was, and still am very surprised.

Tiana:





I'm still not sold on the flower as it looks too big to me, but I can't find a smaller one.

Prince Charming for DH:




It's actually done and DH has worn it twice, just haven't remembered to take a picture yet.  This is the only one I have for now.  Ugh, this costume was the bane of my existence for a few days.

Rapunzel





Wishing that I had paid more attention to the movie where her skirt and top of the dress are actually two different colors.  Oh well, DD is happy and that's all that matters.

I've also made myself an Anastasia but no pictures.  I went to wear it for the 2nd time last night to the story time at the library Halloween party and the teeth pulled right out of the zipper!  Ugh, one more thing to add to my list.

Here's Alice in her Cinderella costume.  It was huge (as you can see) two weeks ago, but now it fits perfectly.  Glad it was big to begin with!





Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!


----------



## Amyhoff

Shleedogg said:


> That is beautiful!  Is that a current pattern?  I must have missed it.  I have been looking for an Aurora pattern.  How was it to sew?  It looks a little more difficult than most with the collar and the waist.



It's not current, I snagged it off of Ebay about two years ago.  It wasn't too hard, but lots of pieces to fit together.  The collar was only a challenge because the directions are wonky and I had to make up my own crown pattern because after all the trouble to sew the dress, Simplicity wants you to glue the crown together with fusing.    I don't understand pattern makers sometimes.  

I really should post some more of my creations.  I have just made a Snow White dress up for my daughter for her birthday, I'll post in a few days after we give it to her at her birthday party.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Corrine 1973

So after alot of set backs I was finally able to finish the dress I was making for my daughter for halloween yesterday.  (Just in time for the halloween party at school today.)  I had a lot of problems with this.  First of all I wasn't happy with the skirt and took it apart so I could redo it.  Than my sewing machine broke while I was sewing the bodice.  The arm that holds the needle completly broke off and I think it is unsavable, luckily some one let me barrow there machine.  (Thank you Gerry!)  And than as I was shirring the back peice I ran out of elastic thread.  

Well finally I got it done and am happy with how it came out.  I think I will make the skirt a little bit fuller if I make it again, but otherwise happy.






Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!





Shleedogg said:


> Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.
> 
> Drizella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, DD wanted to be Drizella, not Cinderella. I was, and still am very surprised.
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sold on the flower as it looks too big to me, but I can't find a smaller one.
> 
> Prince Charming for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually done and DH has worn it twice, just haven't remembered to take a picture yet.  This is the only one I have for now.  Ugh, this costume was the bane of my existence for a few days.
> 
> Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing that I had paid more attention to the movie where her skirt and top of the dress are actually two different colors.  Oh well, DD is happy and that's all that matters.
> 
> I've also made myself an Anastasia but no pictures.  I went to wear it for the 2nd time last night to the story time at the library Halloween party and the teeth pulled right out of the zipper!  Ugh, one more thing to add to my list.
> 
> Here's Alice in her Cinderella costume.  It was huge (as you can see) two weeks ago, but now it fits perfectly.  Glad it was big to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!





Corrine 1973 said:


> So after alot of set backs I was finally able to finish the dress I was making for my daughter for halloween yesterday.  (Just in time for the halloween party at school today.)  I had a lot of problems with this.  First of all I wasn't happy with the skirt and took it apart so I could redo it.  Than my sewing machine broke while I was sewing the bodice.  The arm that holds the needle completly broke off and I think it is unsavable, luckily some one let me barrow there machine.  (Thank you Gerry!)  And than as I was shirring the back peice I ran out of elastic thread.
> 
> Well finally I got it done and am happy with how it came out.  I think I will make the skirt a little bit fuller if I make it again, but otherwise happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.



 Love it all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!

I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.

But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...

Any ideas?


----------



## PurpleEars

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



This is beautiful! Please post your creation more often!



dianemom2 said:


> Question
> 
> I know that this was asked earlier this week but I think I missed the responses.  Does anybody have digitizing software?  What do you recommend?  I'd really love to buy something to play around with a little bit.  I've been saving for it for a while and I am ready to explore my options.  I had hoped to see some at the Sewing Expo but there wasn't anything there!



I think I replied earlier. I liked the Brother PE Design when I had a trial version of it. Unfortunately it is outside of my budget to get that right now, because I need to cure my hoop envy first!

Oh and I saw that you have a new name for your shop!



Shleedogg said:


> Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.
> 
> Drizella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, DD wanted to be Drizella, not Cinderella. I was, and still am very surprised.
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sold on the flower as it looks too big to me, but I can't find a smaller one.
> 
> Prince Charming for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually done and DH has worn it twice, just haven't remembered to take a picture yet.  This is the only one I have for now.  Ugh, this costume was the bane of my existence for a few days.
> 
> Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing that I had paid more attention to the movie where her skirt and top of the dress are actually two different colors.  Oh well, DD is happy and that's all that matters.
> 
> I've also made myself an Anastasia but no pictures.  I went to wear it for the 2nd time last night to the story time at the library Halloween party and the teeth pulled right out of the zipper!  Ugh, one more thing to add to my list.
> 
> Here's Alice in her Cinderella costume.  It was huge (as you can see) two weeks ago, but now it fits perfectly.  Glad it was big to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!



Great job on the outfits!



Corrine 1973 said:


> So after alot of set backs I was finally able to finish the dress I was making for my daughter for halloween yesterday.  (Just in time for the halloween party at school today.)  I had a lot of problems with this.  First of all I wasn't happy with the skirt and took it apart so I could redo it.  Than my sewing machine broke while I was sewing the bodice.  The arm that holds the needle completly broke off and I think it is unsavable, luckily some one let me barrow there machine.  (Thank you Gerry!)  And than as I was shirring the back peice I ran out of elastic thread.
> 
> Well finally I got it done and am happy with how it came out.  I think I will make the skirt a little bit fuller if I make it again, but otherwise happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.



Great job. Too bad it cause you so much trouble!



ireland_nicole said:


> The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.
> 
> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?



How about matching scruchies? Matching badanas? I actually wore hair elastics with Mickey heads when I am at the parks (and I am, well, quite a bit older than your DD). They came from the kids' section but who cares.

I should start packing for Anaheim since I leave on Sunday. Somehow I am just not motivated because I will be busy with work when I am down there. The conference is fuller than I anticipated so I don't know how much time I can spend at Disneyland. Argh. Maybe I will see if I can finish a couple of blouses this evening. They were put on hold when I worked on some Big Give stuff. Besides, that means I will have new outfits to wear on the trip (even though they are not Disney themed in any way, at least not yet. I will probably do something about that when I get home with the embroidery thread and stabilizer)


----------



## Meshell2002

ireland_nicole said:


> The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.
> 
> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?



I would think headbands, pony o's....and maybe smaller clippies? I would ask ur DD, I'm sure she might have some ideas of what she likes....11 is a tough age to know what all would like....some r more grown up than others.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!


just beautiful, dress and girl!


----------



## karebear23

I got my embroidery machine hoop squared away today.  I had to go to 2 different repair stores to get a nut for the darn thing!
That was a lot of driving back & forth across town!

So now I'm in business.  Now I just need to decide what to make.  I did test out 2 designs from the machine today. 
They turned out nice...and I tried my kids names.  I need to read more about adjusting the layout.

Now I need to stock up on some thread & bobbins!

A bunch of bobbins came with the machine...but I'm so glad I paid attention.  They are not the right kind!  So glad I didn't pop one in when the bobbin ran out!

We carved pumpkins tonight. We did Rapunzel & Jack Skellington 
Gotta go check my seeds in the oven!



Shleedogg said:


> Drizella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charming for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel


WOW! You've been busy! Everything look great!



Corrine 1973 said:


> Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.


Sorry about your setbacks!  I know the feeling...it's always the projects that I think will be super simple.  They end up being a pain in the behind!



ireland_nicole said:


> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?


Hairbands...maybe some braided ones.  Ribbon sculptures?  Some pretty flower clips.  Pony o's the kind with the fabric covered buttons?


----------



## billwendy

Nicole - what would she like to wear? Has she said? I'd be up for whatever she likes - adults walk around wearing princess hats and mouse ears!!! lol....She will look adorably beautiful no matter what ( :


----------



## miprender

So we are suppose to get snow tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is only October and actually none of our leaves have fallen so I don't know if we will be getting alot of power outages. 

But you know what this means....Marianne must be getting ready to visit RI. I think everytime she comes something happens.

Nini... hope you can get some sewing done tomorrow. I have been trying everyday to get downstairs and sew some PJs and Halloween shirts all week but something keeps coming up.



Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



That is so pretty and your DD looks just like my friends DD when she was younger. 



Shleedogg said:


> Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.
> 
> Drizella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!



Love all the dresses and Yes I would say you have the DISease but just think how cool all those photo's will be because we all know it is all about the pictures



Corrine 1973 said:


> Well finally I got it done and am happy with how it came out.  I think I will make the skirt a little bit fuller if I make it again, but otherwise happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.



Great job!



ireland_nicole said:


> The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.
> 
> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?



Well DD8 will only wear headbands or pull her hair back in scrunchies. She is really not into bows.


----------



## cogero

ireland_nicole said:


> The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.
> 
> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?



My daughter wears headbands or scrunchies, she wants me to make some of HeatherSue's Clippies and attach them to ponytail holders.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Great ideas, y'all- Thanks so much!

Caitie is my girly girl princess w/ autism, so I did indulge her in her outfits quite a bit, they're definitely rufflicious!

She would still love the big boutique bow on top of her head, but I figured I should tone it down a bit... probably because I spend every day telling her she can't wear her disney customs to middle school and am in the habit of "toning it down"; maybe I should just let her have what she wants for the trip; probably a mix of a couple headbands maybe with rosettes, I love cogeros ideas for the ponyo's w/ clippies, a couple of raggie bows- she likes those a lot too...

I'm probably over thinking this; shouldn't have started sewing 6 months out I finished too soon


----------



## squirrel

I returned from Fabricland and they are now marking down the Disney Fabric to 70% off as long as the fabric wasn't any newer than Aug of this year.  At my store that was almost all of the Disney prints.

The signs still said 60% and when I went to pay the manager said they are supose to be 70% off now they just haven't had time to mark them down.


----------



## VBAndrea

Shleedogg said:


> Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sold on the flower as it looks too big to me, but I can't find a smaller one.
> 
> 
> Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!


This one is my favorite!  Everything looks awesome though.  



Corrine 1973 said:


> So after alot of set backs I was finally able to finish the dress I was making for my daughter for halloween yesterday.  (Just in time for the halloween party at school today.)  I had a lot of problems with this.  First of all I wasn't happy with the skirt and took it apart so I could redo it.  Than my sewing machine broke while I was sewing the bodice.  The arm that holds the needle completly broke off and I think it is unsavable, luckily some one let me barrow there machine.  (Thank you Gerry!)  And than as I was shirring the back peice I ran out of elastic thread.
> 
> Well finally I got it done and am happy with how it came out.  I think I will make the skirt a little bit fuller if I make it again, but otherwise happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.


Very cute!



ireland_nicole said:


> The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.
> 
> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?


With growing bangs out I think headbands would work the best to hold the bangs back.  You can also embellish them with fabric flowers or raggie bows.  What does your dd like to wear?  


Me <------ who should be sewing buttons and fringes on Halloween costumes instead of sitting here at the computer!


----------



## PurpleEars

squirrel said:


> I returned from Fabricland and they are now marking down the Disney Fabric to 70% off as long as the fabric wasn't any newer than Aug of this year.  At my store that was almost all of the Disney prints.
> 
> The signs still said 60% and when I went to pay the manager said they are supose to be 70% off now they just haven't had time to mark them down.



Thanks for posting this. Too bad my sewing budget is all gone at the moment, otherwise I would stock up! I think I have all the fabric they have at the store closest to me anyway, and I am not in a hurry to drive half way across town to the second closest Fabricland. Stupid city, I can drive an hour on mostly highways from my house and I am still within city limits. Mind you, if that's the only complain I have, I am doing quite well!


----------



## DMGeurts

Amyhoff said:


> I don't post very much, but I wanted to show everyone my daughter's Halloween costume that I made her.  I used the Simplicity Sleeping Beauty pattern.  I am really proud of myself!



Adorable!



NiniMorris said:


> I've just about decided it is not meant for me to sew this Grace Pattern!
> 
> Last night I had trouble getting motivated.  I sort of knew which way I wanted to make it and which fabrics to use, then I changed my mind completely!  Then I had no energy to go down and start.
> 
> This morning, I have a hundred things I need to do, but I have to wait on someone else to do their part first and then I can get started.  So I decided to print out the pattern first (always a good idea to have your pattern before you start cutting...)  And now my printer has decided it no longer recognizes my computer...or is it the other way around!?!?
> 
> In the middle of deleting and reinstalling the printer, I discover it is almost out of ink, so I have to go to the store to get some more...which puts me back at waiting on someone else to get the check ready so I can go shopping!
> 
> I have to start painting the dining room and entry way, grocery shop, sew, pick up DGD at 2:45, have the house put back together for company tomorrow, and attend my birthday party tonight....at least we have finished home school for the day...
> 
> 
> I wonder if I can get to the studio tomorrow to get the dress started?
> 
> 
> Nini



I sure hope today went better for you.  



Shleedogg said:


> Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.
> 
> Drizella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, DD wanted to be Drizella, not Cinderella. I was, and still am very surprised.
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sold on the flower as it looks too big to me, but I can't find a smaller one.
> 
> Prince Charming for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually done and DH has worn it twice, just haven't remembered to take a picture yet.  This is the only one I have for now.  Ugh, this costume was the bane of my existence for a few days.
> 
> Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing that I had paid more attention to the movie where her skirt and top of the dress are actually two different colors.  Oh well, DD is happy and that's all that matters.
> 
> I've also made myself an Anastasia but no pictures.  I went to wear it for the 2nd time last night to the story time at the library Halloween party and the teeth pulled right out of the zipper!  Ugh, one more thing to add to my list.
> 
> Here's Alice in her Cinderella costume.  It was huge (as you can see) two weeks ago, but now it fits perfectly.  Glad it was big to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!



I think they all turned out wonderful!  And I think the flower on Tiana is just fine.  



Corrine 1973 said:


> So after alot of set backs I was finally able to finish the dress I was making for my daughter for halloween yesterday.  (Just in time for the halloween party at school today.)  I had a lot of problems with this.  First of all I wasn't happy with the skirt and took it apart so I could redo it.  Than my sewing machine broke while I was sewing the bodice.  The arm that holds the needle completly broke off and I think it is unsavable, luckily some one let me barrow there machine.  (Thank you Gerry!)  And than as I was shirring the back peice I ran out of elastic thread.
> 
> Well finally I got it done and am happy with how it came out.  I think I will make the skirt a little bit fuller if I make it again, but otherwise happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now picture her with a pair of fairy wings.



CUTE!!!  Great job!



ireland_nicole said:


> The halloween stuff is SO CUTE!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a quick question; DD's hair is just below her shoulders and she's growing her bangs out.  Except for one skirt and a pair of ruffle jeans I'm finishing up this weekend, I'm actually done sewing for our trip- 14 outfits for her and a total of I think 30 shirts for my mom and I, plus a tictactoe, park bag, eye spy bag and crayon roll up.
> 
> But now I have to turn my attention to her hair and I'm really at a loss.  She likes "stuff" but I don't want to make her look a bunch younger either, so I'm thinking we probably can't do the big bows (sad) and I'm not sure what would look best- raggie bows, headbands, flower clips, pony o's...
> 
> Any ideas?



Do you have time to make a little variety?  My girls used to love headbands, and ponies the most.



karebear23 said:


> I got my embroidery machine hoop squared away today.  I had to go to 2 different repair stores to get a nut for the darn thing!
> That was a lot of driving back & forth across town!
> 
> So now I'm in business.  Now I just need to decide what to make.  I did test out 2 designs from the machine today.
> They turned out nice...and I tried my kids names.  I need to read more about adjusting the layout.
> 
> Now I need to stock up on some thread & bobbins!
> 
> ?



I think I missed what machine you got... also, the bobbins that came with it don't work???  Interesting.  I hope you got your machine to work now, it's a bummer that you had to drive around all day looking for the part.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Cancide got the girls all dressed and took pix in the yard last night..looks like they had a blast...Gracie/green,Kensligh/lavender & Chloe /floral
> this is the Ingalls attitude...but I don't think Ma & Pa would put up with those 'tudes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls are the sisters in the same birth order...Kensleigh/Mary { she is older by one whole minute!},Gracie/Laura & Chloe/Carrie .they have several Halloween activities they will attend this year so they willget lots of wear form these outfits and then they will be able to wear them to church...
> and i have no idea why they flipped the bonnets back...crazy girls...*



These are so adorable - love the attitudes!



Meshell2002 said:


> D~ love the AG dresses!
> 
> Squirrel- cute stripwork! I like that it matches the bag....she will have a purse to match her dress!
> 
> DJazz- the gbabies r so cute in their matching ensemble.
> 
> Here is DD in her Belle SS, with her Batman body guard...gotta have security you know



Thank you...  This is so sweet!  I can't believe how big she is getting!  



karebear23 said:


> It looks great!  I want to make some trick or treat bags for the kids...but I'm running out of time.  DH brought home a stomach virus we are both hurting.  Praying the kids don't get it.  Trying to get some strength to finish my dress order!  She needs it by Nov 2nd!  Ahhhh!
> 
> 
> HSN has it too.  Sometimes they have coupon codes for new customers for 15% or so.  Do a search.  Plus @ HSN you can do flex play and do 5 payments over time.  Not too bad of a deal.
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brothe..._xp.aspx?web_id=5745342&ocm=sekw|best_sellers
> 
> FedEx is delivering my machine today.  I got mine from Ebay.  Crossing my fingers it will work!  I also bought my coverhem from Ebay and it was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable!  They look great!
> Here is DD in her Mermaid costume.  She got to wear it to her dance class last night.  She is happy with it and I'm happy it's finished!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6285612289/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



CUTE!!!

Everyone is getting new embroidery machines, and D~ is jealous!!!!  

I better get back to my sewing room - I have a trip project that I've been working on that has nothing to do with AG...  I thought I was going to have a fit if I had to touch another AG outfit - so I decided it was time to take a break and work on something else.

And, thanks for all the nice comments on my WtP outfits and Holiday series.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

ireland_nicole said:


> Great ideas, y'all- Thanks so much!
> 
> Caitie is my girly girl princess w/ autism, so I did indulge her in her outfits quite a bit, they're definitely rufflicious!
> 
> She would still love the big boutique bow on top of her head, but I figured I should tone it down a bit... probably because I spend every day telling her she can't wear her disney customs to middle school and am in the habit of "toning it down"; maybe I should just let her have what she wants for the trip; probably a mix of a couple headbands maybe with rosettes, I love cogeros ideas for the ponyo's w/ clippies, a couple of raggie bows- she likes those a lot too...
> 
> I'm probably over thinking this; shouldn't have started sewing 6 months out I finished too soon



lol -vacation is a whole different ball game!!

Where else can a girl wear Mator Ears





Adore her DH wearing a Buzz hat





Dream of meeting a princess in a castle, even at  years old





Ride on a carosel feeling a bit princessey herself!





Hold a platypus





Wear funny glasses (after waiting in line for 45 minutes to play Toy Story Mania)





Wear a Mickey and Minnie Cutie shirt





Max out her score on Buzz Lightyear





Visit Eeyore's house





Hang out under a rainbow





Eat a Mickey Ice Cream





Fall in love with a dolphin (although this was in Clearwater)





And hold her prosthetic tail!





Billy and I tacked a few days onto my work trip for our anniversary!!





This is a picture of the castle that I took and then used the neon option on Photobucket - kinda cool!


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy, LOVE your pictures! You are the most fun EVER!! I really hope to some day meet you and Billy!


----------



## DMGeurts

Wendy - I totally love your pictures... awwww...  

D~


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, LOVE your pictures! You are the most fun EVER!! I really hope to some day meet you and Billy!



Awww - thanks Jess and D!! Im going through Disney withdrawal now!!!! Im trying to talk Billy into taking me to see the Osborne lights and Candelight processional - not going to well though!! lol....IM also missing the wonderful Milk Chocolate Covered Carmels from Germany in EPCOT!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Wendy, your pictures are wonderful and making me incredibly giddy, because they have two weeks left till our trip!!

So far I have sewn...

For Annabella
-Many Princess dress
-Nemo Dress
-Mickey Motif outfit
-Tinkerbell twirl dress
-Mickey and Minnie bandana dress
-Jessie bandana dress
-Christmas Audrey Skirt and embroidered t-shirt
-Animal Kingdom Dress

For the Tyler and Ryan

-Mickey comic strip bowling shirts
-Ryan Woody bowling shirt
-Tyler bowling shirt
-Monorail Jackets
-Cars bowling shirts

For me
-Mickey motif diaper bag

For DH
-ummmm nothing, well, tie dyes and he only wears the tie dyes I make him at the parks, so his past ones still look brand new.  So he's only getting a few new ones to match with our new colors...

Tie dyes 

-one set of side profile Mickeys for everyone (boys in blues and green) (girls in purples and green)

Still to do

Camo Mickey tie dyes
Chirstmas color tie dye (on the boys I plan to embroidery the Donald tangled in Christmas lights on)
I want to make Ryan a Tigger and Jake and the Pirates bowling shirts (Tyler says no more bowling shirts please, so I might do a raglan or two for him...
I really want to make an embellished Minnie jean jacket for Anna, because Heather came out with that super cute design, but I'm running out of time!!  EKKK!

I also wanted to embroider a few shirts for myself, but again 14 DAYS!!!!  Maybe if I work a few 24 hour shifts, waddya think?

Anyone else going Nov 12-18th?


----------



## Diz-Mommy

opps double post!


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> I stitched out the design for the bag tonight.  It was pretty easy.  I made one very small mistake but I was able to fix it before I went on to the next step.  This is for a bat mitzvah gift.  I am going to put a gift card inside along with the bag.  I added a double strap so that she can use it as a little purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DD12 has been invited to another bat mitzvah next month.  I think I am going to make another little bag like this to give along with a gift card.  I think they make nice presents.  I have had this design for a while now but this is the first time I stitched it out.  I saw Pickle Pie at the Sewing Expo and talked to one of the ladies there.  She showed me the completed bag which inspired me to try one out.  Of course now both of my girls want me to make them little purses too.



Awesome gift idea!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> Special prayer request - our little Big Give guy Owen is very jaundiced and they dont know why - he has been feeling terrible, but a bit better today....tests and possibly surgery! They arent sure yet - mom just updated their PTR - please say hi and send a prayer their way if you can!!!! This is scarey!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43058667&posted=1#post43058667



I said prayers for him.  Any update?



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. I hope it will do well. This is the first time I actually "sell" something, so I am hoping for beginner's luck. (Well, if not, my next project should work better). While the appliques took quite a bit of time to do, I managed to do 2 loads of laundry and bake a chocolate cake at the same time. I was a little concerned about leaving the machine going upstairs at the same time as being downstairs in the kitchen (my machine ate my skirt the last time I did that), but it worked this time. Oh speaking of baking, I made "witches' fingers" for our office Halloween pot luck tomorrow. We can even dress up for this. Sadly I won't be dressed up as any Disney characters this year since my Minnie Mouse dress is too big! I made that dress when I was at my biggest size and now it looks like 2 of me can fit into that darn thing (I know I shouldn't be complaining!) Maybe I should donate that dress so I have an excuse to make a new one! Thankfully I have a Star Trek (!) costume from my university days that I can still wear. Strangely enough, for a healthcare setting, about half of the staff members in my office are males so I imagine at least someone would recongize the costume.
> 
> Back to the original topic, yes I think the flags would look cute on a pair of capri's as well. Maybe you can even do them as "patches" similar to one of my recent projects (picture to come below).
> 
> 
> 
> Nini, you are not the only one. I did cross stitching for a number of years and now I catch myself gawking at the embroidery machine from time to time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about Diane's Dazzling Designs? I am a big fan of alliteration!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Incredibles idea will work well for your DS.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is super cute! I am sure my 4x4 hoop will be too small to do this though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the sewing. I hope your family will have a good trip!
> 
> Here are pictures of a recent project for a Big Give:
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I really like how the "patches" worked on the shorts! It was one of those random ideas I had one day and I decided to try it out.)
> And I decided to model the skirt (with yoga pants under it as it would be a little short for me!)  It looks much better on the recipient as her hips are narrower than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



LOVE! 

I'm planning a pair of capris or jeans with the epcot mickey heads on them 



Shleedogg said:


> Here are some of my projects as of late.  I have been spending all my time sewing to make DD costumes for our upcoming trips.
> 
> Drizella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, DD wanted to be Drizella, not Cinderella. I was, and still am very surprised.
> 
> Tiana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not sold on the flower as it looks too big to me, but I can't find a smaller one.
> 
> Prince Charming for DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually done and DH has worn it twice, just haven't remembered to take a picture yet.  This is the only one I have for now.  Ugh, this costume was the bane of my existence for a few days.
> 
> Rapunzel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing that I had paid more attention to the movie where her skirt and top of the dress are actually two different colors.  Oh well, DD is happy and that's all that matters.
> 
> I've also made myself an Anastasia but no pictures.  I went to wear it for the 2nd time last night to the story time at the library Halloween party and the teeth pulled right out of the zipper!  Ugh, one more thing to add to my list.
> 
> Here's Alice in her Cinderella costume.  It was huge (as you can see) two weeks ago, but now it fits perfectly.  Glad it was big to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started Jasmine last night.  Yep, I'm a little crazy.  I'm also going to be crazy when people see DD changing costumes in line to see a different character .  Oh well, DD will be thrilled and is thrilled to have all these costumes!  Now....should I add fixing my sister's old Ariel costume to my list before we leave?  Yep, it's official, I have a DISease!



I made my son a Bubble Guppies costume - WAY easier to make a mermaid tail than to make a Star Wars Jedi costume.  If you can sew those beautiful princess dresses the mermaid tail will be a breeze!!!!



miprender said:


> So we are suppose to get snow tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is only October and actually none of our leaves have fallen so I don't know if we will be getting alot of power outages.
> 
> But you know what this means....Marianne must be getting ready to visit RI. I think everytime she comes something happens.



Yup - I fly in LATE Thursday night!!!  Must message you about our meet!!!



squirrel said:


> I returned from Fabricland and they are now marking down the Disney Fabric to 70% off as long as the fabric wasn't any newer than Aug of this year.  At my store that was almost all of the Disney prints.
> 
> The signs still said 60% and when I went to pay the manager said they are supose to be 70% off now they just haven't had time to mark them down.



JEALOUS!



DMGeurts said:


> Everyone is getting new embroidery machines, and D~ is jealous!!!!
> 
> I better get back to my sewing room - I have a trip project that I've been working on that has nothing to do with AG...  I thought I was going to have a fit if I had to touch another AG outfit - so I decided it was time to take a break and work on something else.
> 
> And, thanks for all the nice comments on my WtP outfits and Holiday series.
> 
> D~



I'm jealous too!!!  I want an embroidery machine!  

And yes - back to the sewing room!  Finish that trip project so we can see what you're working on!!! 



billwendy said:


> lol -vacation is a whole different ball game!!
> 
> Wear a Mickey and Minnie Cutie shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Eeyore's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the castle that I took and then used the neon option on Photobucket - kinda cool!



Okay - did you PLAN that your button would go between the cuties?  Because it looks like it was designed that way!!!  LOVE it!

Where is Eeyore's house?  How have I missed this?

LOVE the photoshopped castle!  AWESOME!



billwendy said:


> Awww - thanks Jess and D!! Im going through Disney withdrawal now!!!! Im trying to talk Billy into taking me to see the Osborne lights and Candelight processional - not going to well though!! lol....IM also missing the wonderful Milk Chocolate Covered Carmels from Germany in EPCOT!!



Yes!  He _needs_ to agree!  Because I know you want to go see MWS, right?  And he's there the week _I'm_ there . . . so you _know_ that means we'd _*have*_ to arrange a DISmeet!


----------



## squirrel

I don't know if all the Fabriclands charge the same price on the Disney fabric, but it ended up costing $4.20 metre.

Here is the Halloween Dress.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to add ric rac to the bottom of the dress.


----------



## billwendy

lol - I didnt plan it that way - I had a heart there, and then when we got the buttons, i couldnt cover Mickey or Minnie's heads, so I put it right on the heart! lol - worked out!! Eeyores House is in the line to the Winnie the Pooh ride - they have an interactive area for the kids while the parents wait in part of the line - seemed to be working out alright. I was happy because they moved that big tree that used to be in the play area across from the ride into the new area. The old play area is now part of the new construction for the new land - its looking HUGE!!!

I DO want to see MWS!!!! I really want to go to one of his concerts with Amy Grant too - not sure if its coming to Philly or not?????

Im having thoughts about being regular Perry the Platypus for Halloween - Tim is going to be agent P - Billy said he would be Doufenschmirtz, but where do you find a 3x lab coat at the last minute?????????

I say YES to rick rack on the halloween dress!!

Owen is doing much better - thanks for the prayers - his mom said that his levels are coming down and he feels so much better !! WHEW!!!

Still a few things needing to be sent to him for his Big Give - if you havent mailed out yet, please let me know so we can send you the address!! ( :


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I think I replied earlier. I liked the Brother PE Design when I had a trial version of it. Unfortunately it is outside of my budget to get that right now, because I need to cure my hoop envy first!
> 
> Oh and I saw that you have a new name for your shop!



I did pick a new name for my shop.  I tried a couple of ideas and they had already been taken so I went with one my friend suggested.  So my shop name is now DivineDesignsbyDiane.  It is a little longer than I would have preferred but I am happy with it.

I am thinking that I might try the PE Designs.  I may buy a slightly older version first to play around with a little bit.  I am not in a rush to buy anything though.   I have been thinking of buying something for several months and I am going to take my time deciding.  I have looked for reviews on software websites but I haven't found anything.  I did find a sewing forum where some of the people discussed some of the different programs.  However, everybody seemed to have different programs and had only worked with what they actually owned.  I'd love to get an opinion from somebody who has tried multiple programs and found one better than the others.


Wendy- I love your pictures!  It looks like it was a great trip.  The neon castle picture looks awesome!


----------



## Fruto76

Yes, I have to agree... Wendy, you seem like a pretty fun gal! I hope you get to sweet talk your way to the Osbourne Lights and some more chocolates in Germany! I am getting ready to finish Halloween costumes and tee shirts for school Monday...
before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week




Blake dressed as Peter and Gracie was supposed to be Tink and decided last minute (like walking out the room last minute ) that she didn't want to be Tink. So, that meant the Haunted Mansion outfit I did for PR got worn. 
here is some of my work from before then
I made the Volleyball team seniors hoodies for their senior night gifts




back




onesie dress and burpie I did for my sister who is expecting next week




And these next 2 were for Lisa BG








That's it for now. I'm off to sew!


----------



## Fruto76

Diz-Mommy said:


> Wendy, your pictures are wonderful and making me incredibly giddy, because they have two weeks left till our trip!!
> 
> So far I have sewn...
> 
> For Annabella
> -Many Princess dress
> -Nemo Dress
> -Mickey Motif outfit
> -Tinkerbell twirl dress
> -Mickey and Minnie bandana dress
> -Jessie bandana dress
> -Christmas Audrey Skirt and embroidered t-shirt
> -Animal Kingdom Dress
> 
> For the Tyler and Ryan
> 
> -Mickey comic strip bowling shirts
> -Ryan Woody bowling shirt
> -Tyler bowling shirt
> -Monorail Jackets
> -Cars bowling shirts
> 
> For me
> -Mickey motif diaper bag
> 
> For DH
> -ummmm nothing, well, tie dyes and he only wears the tie dyes I make him at the parks, so his past ones still look brand new.  So he's only getting a few new ones to match with our new colors...
> 
> Tie dyes
> 
> -one set of side profile Mickeys for everyone (boys in blues and green) (girls in purples and green)
> 
> Still to do
> 
> Camo Mickey tie dyes
> Chirstmas color tie dye (on the boys I plan to embroidery the Donald tangled in Christmas lights on)
> I want to make Ryan a Tigger and Jake and the Pirates bowling shirts (Tyler says no more bowling shirts please, so I might do a raglan or two for him...
> I really want to make an embellished Minnie jean jacket for Anna, because Heather came out with that super cute design, but I'm running out of time!!  EKKK!
> 
> I also wanted to embroider a few shirts for myself, but again 14 DAYS!!!!  Maybe if I work a few 24 hour shifts, waddya think?
> 
> Anyone else going Nov 12-18th?


I am hoping to be there 11-14th for my bday trip!  I will let you know because I would love to meet a Dis boutiquer!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Wendy- LOLOL I love your pics!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Love your "story" and pictures Wendy!! So sweet!!! <3


----------



## aksunshine

I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.

My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!





Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!













And just because it is cute!!! Not the best quality, with my phone again. Gabriel is going to be Tigger on Monday, or "Tiggy" as he calls him!! He has a couple of Tigger toys that he ADORES! He hugs and kisses them all this time! 






PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????


----------



## Fruto76

aksunshine said:


> I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.
> 
> My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it is cute!!! Not the best quality, with my phone again. Gabriel is going to be Tigger on Monday, or "Tiggy" as he calls him!! He has a couple of Tigger toys that he ADORES! He hugs and kisses them all this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????



The pants are fabulous! Hope you get the pattern drafted ~ I would love to get my hands on it! 
Tiggy is too cute! Hope he has fun! 
QUESTION! I am almost done with dd's costume. I made her corset too big because I was upsizing a pattern. I fixed it some by pleating the front, but it still doesn't stay up on its on even with the ribbon tied tightly. I was thinking I could shir it on the sides (from the back where the ribbon ties are to the front pleat) and that would keep it up, but I'm afraid it might make it too tight. Typically, shirring you start with double the fabric, right? I only have a few inches, what do you all think? Will it be too tight? Any other ideas?


----------



## Forevryoung

My 4 year old Brother (CS6000i) officially has a timing issue. $88 to fix (originally spent $170ish). So I'm sewing machine shopping!

I know I could replace it with the same machine. The guy at the sewing machine repair place was trying to sell me a machine that did much less than my current machine but was more in my price range 

My local quilt shop has me in love with a BabyLock Elizabeth. Any other suggestions for a machine I should try before I shell out $$$?


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> lol -vacation is a whole different ball game!!
> 
> Where else can a girl wear Mator Ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adore her DH wearing a Buzz hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy and I tacked a few days onto my work trip for our anniversary!!



Looks like you had a great time Wendy. Thanks for sharing the pictures!



Diz-Mommy said:


> So far I have sewn...
> 
> For Annabella
> -Many Princess dress
> -Nemo Dress
> -Mickey Motif outfit
> -Tinkerbell twirl dress
> -Mickey and Minnie bandana dress
> -Jessie bandana dress
> -Christmas Audrey Skirt and embroidered t-shirt
> -Animal Kingdom Dress
> 
> For the Tyler and Ryan
> 
> -Mickey comic strip bowling shirts
> -Ryan Woody bowling shirt
> -Tyler bowling shirt
> -Monorail Jackets
> -Cars bowling shirts
> 
> For me
> -Mickey motif diaper bag
> 
> For DH
> -ummmm nothing, well, tie dyes and he only wears the tie dyes I make him at the parks, so his past ones still look brand new.  So he's only getting a few new ones to match with our new colors...
> 
> Tie dyes
> 
> -one set of side profile Mickeys for everyone (boys in blues and green) (girls in purples and green)
> 
> Still to do
> 
> Camo Mickey tie dyes
> Chirstmas color tie dye (on the boys I plan to embroidery the Donald tangled in Christmas lights on)
> I want to make Ryan a Tigger and Jake and the Pirates bowling shirts (Tyler says no more bowling shirts please, so I might do a raglan or two for him...
> I really want to make an embellished Minnie jean jacket for Anna, because Heather came out with that super cute design, but I'm running out of time!!  EKKK!
> 
> I also wanted to embroider a few shirts for myself, but again 14 DAYS!!!!  Maybe if I work a few 24 hour shifts, waddya think?
> 
> Anyone else going Nov 12-18th?



Looks like you have been very busy and will be busy for the next week or so!



squirrel said:


> I don't know if all the Fabriclands charge the same price on the Disney fabric, but it ended up costing $4.20 metre.
> 
> Here is the Halloween Dress.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to add ric rac to the bottom of the dress.



Wow, $4.20 a metre. That's amazing! I saw that they upped the price on the newer Disney fabric when I was in the other day (from $14/metre to $17/metre) Hmmm, maybe I should send "santa" shopping afterall.

I am not sure if the ric rac makes it look to busy. I think I like it the way it is.



dianemom2 said:


> I did pick a new name for my shop.  I tried a couple of ideas and they had already been taken so I went with one my friend suggested.  So my shop name is now DivineDesignsbyDiane.  It is a little longer than I would have preferred but I am happy with it.
> 
> I am thinking that I might try the PE Designs.  I may buy a slightly older version first to play around with a little bit.  I am not in a rush to buy anything though.   I have been thinking of buying something for several months and I am going to take my time deciding.  I have looked for reviews on software websites but I haven't found anything.  I did find a sewing forum where some of the people discussed some of the different programs.  However, everybody seemed to have different programs and had only worked with what they actually owned.  I'd love to get an opinion from somebody who has tried multiple programs and found one better than the others.



I would not recommend Embroidery Magic. I had the software for a while and I couldn't make a whole lot out of it.



Fruto76 said:


> before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake dressed as Peter and Gracie was supposed to be Tink and decided last minute (like walking out the room last minute ) that she didn't want to be Tink. So, that meant the Haunted Mansion outfit I did for PR got worn.
> here is some of my work from before then
> I made the Volleyball team seniors hoodies for their senior night gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesie dress and burpie I did for my sister who is expecting next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these next 2 were for Lisa BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now. I'm off to sew!



It looks like your family had a great time at MSSHP. The volleyball hoodies look so nice and comfy. You did a great job with the set for Lisa's Give. I am sure they really liked them!



aksunshine said:


> I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.
> 
> My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it is cute!!! Not the best quality, with my phone again. Gabriel is going to be Tigger on Monday, or "Tiggy" as he calls him!! He has a couple of Tigger toys that he ADORES! He hugs and kisses them all this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????



Great job on the outfits. Gabriel as Tigger is just too cute!



Forevryoung said:


> My 4 year old Brother (CS6000i) officially has a timing issue. $88 to fix (originally spent $170ish). So I'm sewing machine shopping!
> 
> I know I could replace it with the same machine. The guy at the sewing machine repair place was trying to sell me a machine that did much less than my current machine but was more in my price range
> 
> My local quilt shop has me in love with a BabyLock Elizabeth. Any other suggestions for a machine I should try before I shell out $$$?



I don't have any suggestions for you. My Brother CS8060 (main sewing machine) has had a timing issue for over a year now. I am too cheap to get it fixed so I am going to keep sewing on that machine until it officially dies. The only thing that it can't do anymore is anything with twin needles. I just use my Brother 270D for the odd times I use twin needles.


----------



## VBAndrea

Let's see, we have a Halloween party this afternoon and I still need to put a few finishing touches on ds's costume.  DD's is DONE!!!!!  DD's is way cuter than DS's too -- ds's looks like a military suit rather than a Sgt. Pepper's costume ~ I think part of that is b/c I didn't have the right color for the red.  I am hoping with carrying a guitar he'll look more like George.  Wonder if I should whip up some strap covers that say "The Beatles" on them?

I also promised dd I would make Halloween cookies with her this morning since dh took ds fishing (in 50º weather) so wish me luck in getting it all done.




billwendy said:


> lol -vacation is a whole different ball game!!
> 
> Where else can a girl wear Mator Ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adore her DH wearing a Buzz hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream of meeting a princess in a castle, even at  years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride on a carosel feeling a bit princessey herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold a platypus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear funny glasses (after waiting in line for 45 minutes to play Toy Story Mania)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a Mickey and Minnie Cutie shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max out her score on Buzz Lightyear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit Eeyore's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang out under a rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a Mickey Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall in love with a dolphin (although this was in Clearwater)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hold her prosthetic tail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy and I tacked a few days onto my work trip for our anniversary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the castle that I took and then used the neon option on Photobucket - kinda cool!


I love your pictures and I love your story!  For some reason, seeing your pics have really made me want a trip back to the world.  Sadly it is not financially possible right now.  My ds also wants to go visit Winter -- I figured dd would fall in love, but ds seemed to like the movie even more.



squirrel said:


> I don't know if all the Fabriclands charge the same price on the Disney fabric, but it ended up costing $4.20 metre.
> 
> Here is the Halloween Dress.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to add ric rac to the bottom of the dress.


It turned out adorable!  I like the ric-rac.



Fruto76 said:


> Yes, I have to agree... Wendy, you seem like a pretty fun gal! I hope you get to sweet talk your way to the Osbourne Lights and some more chocolates in Germany! I am getting ready to finish Halloween costumes and tee shirts for school Monday...
> before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake dressed as Peter and Gracie was supposed to be Tink and decided last minute (like walking out the room last minute) that she didn't want to be Tink. So, that meant the Haunted Mansion outfit I did for PR got worn.
> here is some of my work from before then
> I made the Volleyball team seniors hoodies for their senior night gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesie dress and burpie I did for my sister who is expecting next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these next 2 were for Lisa BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now. I'm off to sew!


LOVE the family photo!  Yay that your dh was able to come home for a visit.

Amazing work on the hoodies -- the girls must love them.

I love your gift -- I may steal your monogram idea as I am going to be making some burp cloths for ds's teacher who is due at the end of November.  I'm too afraid to try a onesie dress though.  I was thinking about a small taggie blanket instead.

Love your BG items as well.  I'm sure they were very much appreciated.

To be continued b/c I have too many images.....


----------



## VBAndrea

aksunshine said:


> I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.
> 
> My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it is cute!!! Not the best quality, with my phone again. Gabriel is going to be Tigger on Monday, or "Tiggy" as he calls him!! He has a couple of Tigger toys that he ADORES! He hugs and kisses them all this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????


Everything looks great (and I am not on FB -- I only have a *fake* account that a friend made me as a small group of friends have a private forum and they forced me to join them).  I am using it for Pinterest though so Marianne and Michelle have found me!
I have tons of jeans that I got on clearance at Target.   I am hoping to doctor some more up once Halloween is over.  I like how yours turned out.


Fruto76 said:


> The pants are fabulous! Hope you get the pattern drafted ~ I would love to get my hands on it!
> Tiggy is too cute! Hope he has fun!
> QUESTION! I am almost done with dd's costume. I made her corset too big because I was upsizing a pattern. I fixed it some by pleating the front, but it still doesn't stay up on its on even with the ribbon tied tightly. I was thinking I could shir it on the sides (from the back where the ribbon ties are to the front pleat) and that would keep it up, but I'm afraid it might make it too tight. Typically, shirring you start with double the fabric, right? I only have a few inches, what do you all think? Will it be too tight? Any other ideas?


If you shirred it just a little it might work -- like just do a couple of rows at the top and bottom and see how it fits.  My shirring did not shrink the fabric in half, but it definitely did more than a couple of inches.  I think you kind of have to play around with it.  What about sewing some elastic like you do on the Insa skirt and that way you would have more control over how much you take it in.


----------



## cogero

Fruto76 said:


> Yes, I have to agree... Wendy, you seem like a pretty fun gal! I hope you get to sweet talk your way to the Osbourne Lights and some more chocolates in Germany! I am getting ready to finish Halloween costumes and tee shirts for school Monday...
> before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesie dress and burpie I did for my sister who is expecting next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these next 2 were for Lisa BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now. I'm off to sew!



Love the Halloween Picture someday I will get to MNSSHP. Love all the outfits.



aksunshine said:


> My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????



Totally in love with your stuff Alicia. I love that Maddy top that is one of the patterns I want to try for DD.


Andrea I hope you post pictures of your costumes.

Well I am off to work on DS Halloween Costume it is super simple just need to applique the shirt and I have to do a customer order.


----------



## karebear23

Wendy-
What fun love your photos!  We want to go down to Tampa and see the dolphin soon!
Hopefully on DH's next weekend off!

We love the Buzz ride.  Funny my DS is 3.  Last time he rode w/grandpa.  Somehow he got over 800,000 points. LOL!  

Hope you get to come down to see the lights!  We are going Dec 7th!


billwendy said:


> lol -vacation is a whole different ball game!!
> 
> Wear a Mickey and Minnie Cutie shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max out her score on Buzz Lightyear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall in love with a dolphin (although this was in Clearwater)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hold her prosthetic tail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the castle that I took and then used the neon option on Photobucket - kinda cool!





Fruto76 said:


> Yes, I have to agree... Wendy, you seem like a pretty fun gal! I hope you get to sweet talk your way to the Osbourne Lights and some more chocolates in Germany! I am getting ready to finish Halloween costumes and tee shirts for school Monday...
> before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onesie dress and burpie I did for my sister who is expecting next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these next 2 were for Lisa BG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for now. I'm off to sew!


Everything looks great!  What a nice photo from MNSSHP!



aksunshine said:


> I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.
> 
> My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????


Cute! love the ruffle back pants!  I have thought of doing something similar.  

Tigger is just too adorable!  
We will be there just for Dec 7-8.  Just spending the night to see the lights and do a bit of the parks!



Fruto76 said:


> The pants are fabulous! Hope you get the pattern drafted ~ I would love to get my hands on it!
> Tiggy is too cute! Hope he has fun!
> QUESTION! I am almost done with dd's costume. I made her corset too big because I was upsizing a pattern. I fixed it some by pleating the front, but it still doesn't stay up on its on even with the ribbon tied tightly. I was thinking I could shir it on the sides (from the back where the ribbon ties are to the front pleat) and that would keep it up, but I'm afraid it might make it too tight. Typically, shirring you start with double the fabric, right? I only have a few inches, what do you all think? Will it be too tight? Any other ideas?



My only other suggestion if the shirring doesn't work is if you have any clear elastic...you could always add some straps?


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Awww - thanks Jess and D!! Im going through Disney withdrawal now!!!! Im trying to talk Billy into taking me to see the Osborne lights and Candelight processional - not going to well though!! lol....IM also missing the wonderful Milk Chocolate Covered Carmels from Germany in EPCOT!!



Mmmmm....  That sounds wonderful!  I hope you get to go back for the Candlelight Processional.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Wendy, your pictures are wonderful and making me incredibly giddy, because they have two weeks left till our trip!!
> 
> So far I have sewn...
> 
> For Annabella
> -Many Princess dress
> -Nemo Dress
> -Mickey Motif outfit
> -Tinkerbell twirl dress
> -Mickey and Minnie bandana dress
> -Jessie bandana dress
> -Christmas Audrey Skirt and embroidered t-shirt
> -Animal Kingdom Dress
> 
> For the Tyler and Ryan
> 
> -Mickey comic strip bowling shirts
> -Ryan Woody bowling shirt
> -Tyler bowling shirt
> -Monorail Jackets
> -Cars bowling shirts
> 
> For me
> -Mickey motif diaper bag
> 
> For DH
> -ummmm nothing, well, tie dyes and he only wears the tie dyes I make him at the parks, so his past ones still look brand new.  So he's only getting a few new ones to match with our new colors...
> 
> Tie dyes
> 
> -one set of side profile Mickeys for everyone (boys in blues and green) (girls in purples and green)
> 
> Still to do
> 
> Camo Mickey tie dyes
> Chirstmas color tie dye (on the boys I plan to embroidery the Donald tangled in Christmas lights on)
> I want to make Ryan a Tigger and Jake and the Pirates bowling shirts (Tyler says no more bowling shirts please, so I might do a raglan or two for him...
> I really want to make an embellished Minnie jean jacket for Anna, because Heather came out with that super cute design, but I'm running out of time!!  EKKK!
> 
> I also wanted to embroider a few shirts for myself, but again 14 DAYS!!!!  Maybe if I work a few 24 hour shifts, waddya think?
> 
> Anyone else going Nov 12-18th?



You have been a busy lady!!!  WOW!!!!  Can't wait to see pics of this stuff in action!  



mphalens said:


> And yes - back to the sewing room!  Finish that trip project so we can see what you're working on!!!



ROFL.



squirrel said:


> I don't know if all the Fabriclands charge the same price on the Disney fabric, but it ended up costing $4.20 metre.
> 
> Here is the Halloween Dress.  I'm still trying to decide if I want to add ric rac to the bottom of the dress.



I like it with the ric rac.  



billwendy said:


> lol - I didnt plan it that way - I had a heart there, and then when we got the buttons, i couldnt cover Mickey or Minnie's heads, so I put it right on the heart! lol - worked out!! Eeyores House is in the line to the Winnie the Pooh ride - they have an interactive area for the kids while the parents wait in part of the line - seemed to be working out alright. I was happy because they moved that big tree that used to be in the play area across from the ride into the new area. The old play area is now part of the new construction for the new land - its looking HUGE!!!
> 
> Owen is doing much better - thanks for the prayers - his mom said that his levels are coming down and he feels so much better !! WHEW!!!
> 
> Still a few things needing to be sent to him for his Big Give - if you havent mailed out yet, please let me know so we can send you the address!! ( :



Thanks for the info on Eeyore's house - too cute!  Glad Owen is doing better.



Fruto76 said:


> Yes, I have to agree... Wendy, you seem like a pretty fun gal! I hope you get to sweet talk your way to the Osbourne Lights and some more chocolates in Germany! I am getting ready to finish Halloween costumes and tee shirts for school Monday...
> before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the Volleyball team seniors hoodies for their senior night gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> [



Ann!!!  I am still in love with that HM outfit from PR!!!  It's so perfect!

And I love the hoodies you made - I really love that stitch on the edge of your applique...  I wish my machine could do that stitch!    I am contimplating making the girls and I hoodies for our trip....  



aksunshine said:


> I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it is cute!!! Not the best quality, with my phone again. Gabriel is going to be Tigger on Monday, or "Tiggy" as he calls him!! He has a couple of Tigger toys that he ADORES! He hugs and kisses them all this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Sorry if this is too much repetition. I am not sure who isn't on FB....????



Love the ruffle pants - I missed those on FB - so I am glad you reposted them.  

Your little Tiggy is so cute!



Fruto76 said:


> The pants are fabulous! Hope you get the pattern drafted ~ I would love to get my hands on it!
> Tiggy is too cute! Hope he has fun!
> QUESTION! I am almost done with dd's costume. I made her corset too big because I was upsizing a pattern. I fixed it some by pleating the front, but it still doesn't stay up on its on even with the ribbon tied tightly. I was thinking I could shir it on the sides (from the back where the ribbon ties are to the front pleat) and that would keep it up, but I'm afraid it might make it too tight. Typically, shirring you start with double the fabric, right? I only have a few inches, what do you all think? Will it be too tight? Any other ideas?



Ann, I wish I could help you out.  I tried my hand at shirring for the first time a few weeks ago - and it was a total flop.  I am guessing it was because I tried to do it on double thickness fabric - if it would have been a single layer, I think it would have worked much better.  Can you open it up and sew those seams tighter???  I know it would be a pain, but I always surprise myself at how quick I can seam rip something (I am probably so efficient at it because of all the practice?).  My other thought is a few rows of elastic casing???  I think you'd have to open it up again for that idea too.  Sorry I'm not much help.

D~


----------



## miprender

Wendy love all the pictures

Alicia love how that Maddie top came out and all your pics are precious




Fruto76 said:


> Yes, I have to agree... Wendy, you seem like a pretty fun gal! I hope you get to sweet talk your way to the Osbourne Lights and some more chocolates in Germany! I am getting ready to finish Halloween costumes and tee shirts for school Monday...
> before I get moving here is a pic of my gang at MNSSHP last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



So jelous of anyone that goes to MNSSHP.



VBAndrea said:


> Everything looks great (and I am not on FB -- I only have a *fake* account that a friend made me as a small group of friends have a private forum and they forced me to join them).  I am using it for Pinterest though so Marianne and Michelle have found me!
> 
> .



 We did! Actually when I saw you said your were pinning things I just searched under your disname and you popped up right away.

Funny about Winter, DD just did a book report on her and I told DD that she is not too far from Disney.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> If you shirred it just a little it might work -- like just do a couple of rows at the top and bottom and see how it fits.  My shirring did not shrink the fabric in half, but it definitely did more than a couple of inches.  I think you kind of have to play around with it.  What about sewing some elastic like you do on the Insa skirt and that way you would have more control over how much you take it in.


Oh I think I might try the elastic on the inside. Brilliant!  The onesie dress was really easy to make. I just have a hard time appliqueing the onesie because its so small and I don't have a 4x4 hoop.



DMGeurts said:


> Ann!!!  I am still in love with that HM outfit from PR!!!  It's so perfect!
> 
> And I love the hoodies you made - I really love that stitch on the edge of your applique...  I wish my machine could do that stitch!    I am contimplating making the girls and I hoodies for our trip....
> 
> 
> Ann, I wish I could help you out.  I tried my hand at shirring for the first time a few weeks ago - and it was a total flop.  I am guessing it was because I tried to do it on double thickness fabric - if it would have been a single layer, I think it would have worked much better.  Can you open it up and sew those seams tighter???  I know it would be a pain, but I always surprise myself at how quick I can seam rip something (I am probably so efficient at it because of all the practice?).  My other thought is a few rows of elastic casing???  I think you'd have to open it up again for that idea too.  Sorry I'm not much help.
> 
> D~


Thank you. I was happy the HM outfit got worn. The stitch on the sweatshirt is a vintage stitch I wasn't sure if I liked it at first but I am happy with how they turned out. The girls loved them. The hodies I bought were only $11.50 each from jiffy. I thought that was pretty cheap for hoodies and they are soft and comfy!
As far as a casing, I didn't make a lining since it's a one time wear, so I don't think I can create the casing. I have shirred before and it didn't go smoothly either. It took all day to do about 10 rows.


----------



## cogero

okay finished the Thing 1 shirt for DS. Decided he would be a thing instead.

Need to keep things simple for him.


----------



## billwendy

Alicia - LOVIN THAT TIGGER BOY!!!! ADORABLE!!

Andrea - I totally fell in love with Winter - when I saw her in person I actually got all teary!! I was talking to the person at check out (of course I had to have a tshirt from there- lol) and she said that on the weekends you can hardly even move around the place!! It was busy when we were there on a Thursday!! They are planning a whole new expansion. IT was cool because they had signs around posting about what scenes were filmed where etc. I really enjoyed the place and would like to do the behind the scenes tour next time. They are truely a rescue center.


----------



## Forevryoung

PurpleEars said:


> I don't have any suggestions for you. My Brother CS8060 (main sewing machine) has had a timing issue for over a year now. I am too cheap to get it fixed so I am going to keep sewing on that machine until it officially dies. The only thing that it can't do anymore is anything with twin needles. I just use my Brother 270D for the odd times I use twin needles.



How do you keep sewing with it????? My machine skips HUGE stitches while I'm quilting and it's impossible to keep taking them out in addition to being very frustrating.

What machines do you guys use? (no embroidery)


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

just wanted to pop in and say Happy Halloween...we'llbe busy handing out candy tomorrow evening so i won't be able to drop in and wish everyone happy haunting and a safe and happy halloween...
 i made an ecard on JibJab for the g'babies this morning,but not sure how to share it here,i can't d/l to computer because they want $4 and i'm not gonna pay that...hehe...
 if you wanna see it feel free to go to my FB page...it is open to the public...Beth McCracken Shepard...check it out...too cute....they have lots of different jibjabs...my sil did one for Elli last yer of her and Justin Beiber...too cute...
 well i am off to watch tv and chillax for the rest of the day.... Beth


----------



## cogero

one more shirt to do and I will be done with my weekend list.

But first going to go play with the kiddos.


----------



## dianemom2

Fruto76 said:


> QUESTION! I am almost done with dd's costume. I made her corset too big because I was upsizing a pattern. I fixed it some by pleating the front, but it still doesn't stay up on its on even with the ribbon tied tightly. I was thinking I could shir it on the sides (from the back where the ribbon ties are to the front pleat) and that would keep it up, but I'm afraid it might make it too tight. Typically, shirring you start with double the fabric, right? I only have a few inches, what do you all think? Will it be too tight? Any other ideas?




Could you sew a dart into each side of the corset to keep it up?  That way when she grows, you could let it back out.  Then you might be able to use the costume again at some other time.


----------



## Stephres

I bought a costume at Wal-Mart that was humongous around and way too short. I took in the seams at the sides and shirred about 6 lines in the back (until I ran out of elastic thread). I also had to stick a black pettiskirt under it so it would be decent. Anyway, it stays on her now, so shirring is definitely a option. You don't have to do the whole back and it won't be as tight. And it will stretch to fit her. Good luck!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Forevryoung said:


> My 4 year old Brother (CS6000i) officially has a timing issue. $88 to fix (originally spent $170ish). So I'm sewing machine shopping!
> 
> I know I could replace it with the same machine. The guy at the sewing machine repair place was trying to sell me a machine that did much less than my current machine but was more in my price range
> 
> My local quilt shop has me in love with a BabyLock Elizabeth. Any other suggestions for a machine I should try before I shell out $$$?



I had this machine for about 2 months when the whole feed dog contraption collapsed. I took it to the shop and was told that it would cost more to repair it then to replace it. Even with the warranty. I know that these machines are not heavy duty and alot of it's "organs" are plastic. So I ended up buying a machine that was less then a year old and used as a trade in for a bigger model. It's a Janome decor and I absolutely love it. I also have my Mother's Janome that was a basic model. Wonderful machines. I think I got it for about $350. Of course the Brother had a few more things I liked then the Janome, but the Janome is a much heavier duty machine and that makes me happy.


----------



## tinkabella627

After looking at embroidery machines with the 5x7 hoops, they seem like they are way out of our budget. Well in reality, none are in the budget but christmas is coming.... 

What I want to know is, what can be done with a 4x4 hoop? I know I will probably have "hoop envy" but at this point I am just trying to figure out what I will be able to make with the 4x4/ how long it will last for things I want to make my daughter (who is only 4mos old at this point). I am thinking more along the lines of applique and monogramming. If it really is going to make a HUGE difference then I am going to wait until we can afford one with the 5x7. Thanks for all your input you have all given me so far!


----------



## aidansmommy

Happy Halloween everybody!  Super busy tomorrow but wanted to step out of lurkdom to wish everyone a day of fun with lots of tricks and treats!!

(have to share a pic of my monkey all dressed up too!)


----------



## dianemom2

tinkabella627 said:


> After looking at embroidery machines with the 5x7 hoops, they seem like they are way out of our budget. Well in reality, none are in the budget but christmas is coming....
> 
> What I want to know is, what can be done with a 4x4 hoop? I know I will probably have "hoop envy" but at this point I am just trying to figure out what I will be able to make with the 4x4/ how long it will last for things I want to make my daughter (who is only 4mos old at this point). I am thinking more along the lines of applique and monogramming. If it really is going to make a HUGE difference then I am going to wait until we can afford one with the 5x7. Thanks for all your input you have all given me so far!



With such a little one, you could get away with a 4x4 hoop for a while.  However,  by the time I am making 2T sized shirts, I like the 5x7 hoop better.  Maybe you could find something second hand that has the larger hoop????  I didn't really know anything at all about machine embroidery when I bought my first machine.  It only had the 4x4 hoop and I ended up replacing it in a matter of months.  You might be better off waiting until you can get what you really want.



aidansmommy said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!  Super busy tomorrow but wanted to step out of lurkdom to wish everyone a day of fun with lots of tricks and treats!!
> 
> (have to share a pic of my monkey all dressed up too!)



Your little one makes an adorable punkin!


----------



## ConnieB

NiniMorris said:


> There are probably as many embroidery machine opinions as there are  and embroiderers... but I have the Brother PE 770 and love it.  I got mine from HSN when they were having a sale and free shipping.  I got it on a 4 payment plan (or maybe it was 5...it was 2 years ago) so I got to spread the payments out.  Plus I got a 20% off coupon for first time orders.
> 
> I use the 5x7 on just about everything.  I only use the 4x4 hoop (which I bought separately) only on pocket side shirts for hubby and when I make onesies.
> 
> The PE770 is VERY user friendly and easy peasy to use.  I would recommend it to anyone starting out.  I put almost 4 million stitches in less than a year and a half on mine.  I have closer to 5 million now.
> 
> For a while I was considering getting a big 6 needle machine, but the 4000 price tag for a 5 year old machine put my poor old heart in a tizzy and decided I can make 'do' with my single needle machine!  LOL!
> 
> One word of caution...it is addicting!
> 
> Nini



I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.


----------



## billwendy

ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.



lol - well, there is a HUGE difference in what a 4x4 and a 5x7 look like. But in a 6x10, its more long skinny designs - so thats what I have been told by my fellow Dis'ers here - I love my 770!!!!!


----------



## Colleen27

Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch! 











Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> lol -vacation is a whole different ball game!!
> 
> Billy and I tacked a few days onto my work trip for our anniversary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the castle that I took and then used the neon option on Photobucket - kinda cool!



I love your pictures Wendy!! It looks like you guys had fun! 



ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.



The embroidery machines you would be looking at would all do applique (with fabric). Like Wendy said, a 6X10 machine isn't going to give you a lot more size, sine it's only one inch wider than the 5x7.  I've been very happy with the 5x7 hoop.


----------



## NiniMorris

ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.





billwendy said:


> lol - well, there is a HUGE difference in what a 4x4 and a 5x7 look like. But in a 6x10, its more long skinny designs - so thats what I have been told by my fellow Dis'ers here - I love my 770!!!!!



Like Wendy and Teresa said...the 6x10 is only a tad bit bigger than the 5x7, so I think you will be fine with that size.  

I am Pooh sized, and I find a 5x7 is large enough for me.  Of course, my hubby will only wear the 4x4 size in the 'pocket' area.  


(thinking I need to have Brother pay me for advertising their machine so much!)



Nini


----------



## karebear23

Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.


I love it!  Can't wait to see Elizabeth Swan !
Oh and i like the broom too .


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
 he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
  well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSOTIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th! 
 dsil had to go to atlanta to pick his mom up form the hosp. { she has rods in her spine and had to have work done to replace some things in there} his dad can't drive anymore,has ms and it's starting to progress...so David is a good son and takes them to docs and such...anyways Brendi couldn't tell me till after he told hisparents! 
  the only thing that gets to me is now we can find out these things sooo early...makes the waiting and praying longer!
she is about 3 weeks and due date is july 12th by her calculations.her b'day is july 14th! 
...i think their romantic weekend in the mountians a few weeks ago did the trick! 
     so now i am praying and counting down the days till she goes to the docs and also till she gets to the 2nd trimester! not sure when she will tell Elli & Blaze who are SOOOO ready for a baby brother or sister! 
 Brendi & David have already been playing the name game,tossing around names like Ivy/Landry and Declan/Deagan and Cooper which i dearly love! but a girl at work just announced her new baby will be Cooper...and i alrady had a plan to call the lil guy cooper sooper pooper! hehe,...
 no matter the wee ones name it willl be another blessing for us all....
thank you for letting me go on and on...excited and scared all at the same time...


----------



## cogero

ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.



I have a PE-770 and a Duetta with a 6 x 10 hoop. I will tell you honestly I don 98% off my embroidery on the PE-770 and it looks fine on the larger shirts.



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.



Absolutely gorgeous.

Well off to workout and then finish one shirt for an order. Hopefully then I can play with my own projects


----------



## dianemom2

ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.


I have a Babylock Ellageo 3, which I bought specifically because it had the larger 6x10 hoop and the ability to combine designs on screen.  I LOVE it but even though I have an 11 and 12 year old, I almost never use the largest hoop.   The 5x7 is fine for most shirts and things.  Plus I find it much harder to hoop with the 6x10 hoop.  I bought mine second hand so it wasn't too expensive.  I love the ability to combine designs and I love the other features of my machine so I am very happy with my decision.



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.


That's adorable.  You did a great job.  I haven't sewn much with satins.  Was it difficult to work with?


----------



## Colleen27

dianemom2 said:


> That's adorable.  You did a great job.  I haven't sewn much with satins.  Was it difficult to work with?



More difficult than cotton because it doesn't hold a crease as cleanly for the casings, but not as difficult as I'd imagined it would be. I did finish each piece on the serger right after cutting it out so that I didn't have any raw edges since they fray so very easily, and I think that made assembly easier. 

The only difficult part of the whole costume was the faux rolled hem on the spider web fabric, which was done on my normal machine because I already had the metallic silver thread; next time I'll take the hour to head into town and get metallic thread for the serger because my Brother did NOT like zig-zagging with the metallic. I've only used metallic thread for top-stitching in the past and didn't have any issues so I wasn't prepared for the problems I ran into on that hem.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tinkabella627 said:


> After looking at embroidery machines with the 5x7 hoops, they seem like they are way out of our budget. Well in reality, none are in the budget but christmas is coming....
> 
> What I want to know is, what can be done with a 4x4 hoop? I know I will probably have "hoop envy" but at this point I am just trying to figure out what I will be able to make with the 4x4/ how long it will last for things I want to make my daughter (who is only 4mos old at this point). I am thinking more along the lines of applique and monogramming. If it really is going to make a HUGE difference then I am going to wait until we can afford one with the 5x7. Thanks for all your input you have all given me so far!






ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.




My Mother always wanted an embroidery machine. When my Dad passed, she went out and bought one, it was the "new" Brother 180D. Well, she had it a year, and rarely used it. She just didn't take to it. I ended up with it. I think I used it about a year, maybe more, when I started to get hoop envy. But, I was able to make quite a bit with it. I made these really great key chains. 

http://embroiderygarden.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=14

And tree ornaments, pin cushions for example. 

I later sold it and bought the 780D, which is similar to the 770. I wish they would make a larger hoop that was embroidery only. But I only occassionaly find something that I wish I could make with a larger hoop.

I really think that starting with the smaller hoop, made me comfortable with machine embroidery. And then wanting to learn more. Just think of the expense, if you get the larger machine, and decide it really isn't something you want to do. That is my take.


----------



## PurpleEars

Forevryoung said:


> How do you keep sewing with it????? My machine skips HUGE stitches while I'm quilting and it's impossible to keep taking them out in addition to being very frustrating.
> 
> What machines do you guys use? (no embroidery)



Mine only acts up when I use twin needles, hence the reason why I can get away with it.



tinkabella627 said:


> After looking at embroidery machines with the 5x7 hoops, they seem like they are way out of our budget. Well in reality, none are in the budget but christmas is coming....
> 
> What I want to know is, what can be done with a 4x4 hoop? I know I will probably have "hoop envy" but at this point I am just trying to figure out what I will be able to make with the 4x4/ how long it will last for things I want to make my daughter (who is only 4mos old at this point). I am thinking more along the lines of applique and monogramming. If it really is going to make a HUGE difference then I am going to wait until we can afford one with the 5x7. Thanks for all your input you have all given me so far!



I think it may depend on how well you can stick within your budget. I have a 4x4, I have hoop envy, and yet I am still happy with what I have and I create lots of things with that machine. Having said that, I am a very frugal person and I know I won't spend the money on a new machine until I can afford to do so.

One thing to keep in mind is that 4x4 = 16, whereas 5x7 = 35. You are getting twice the "embroiderable" area with a 5x7.



aidansmommy said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!  Super busy tomorrow but wanted to step out of lurkdom to wish everyone a day of fun with lots of tricks and treats!!
> 
> (have to share a pic of my monkey all dressed up too!)



Super cute!



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.



Good job on this costume! She is too cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
> he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
> well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSOTIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th!
> dsil had to go to atlanta to pick his mom up form the hosp. { she has rods in her spine and had to have work done to replace some things in there} his dad can't drive anymore,has ms and it's starting to progress...so David is a good son and takes them to docs and such...anyways Brendi couldn't tell me till after he told hisparents!
> the only thing that gets to me is now we can find out these things sooo early...makes the waiting and praying longer!
> she is about 3 weeks and due date is july 12th by her calculations.her b'day is july 14th!
> ...i think their romantic weekend in the mountians a few weeks ago did the trick!
> so now i am praying and counting down the days till she goes to the docs and also till she gets to the 2nd trimester! not sure when she will tell Elli & Blaze who are SOOOO ready for a baby brother or sister!
> Brendi & David have already been playing the name game,tossing around names like Ivy/Landry and Declan/Deagan and Cooper which i dearly love! but a girl at work just announced her new baby will be Cooper...and i alrady had a plan to call the lil guy cooper sooper pooper! hehe,...
> no matter the wee ones name it willl be another blessing for us all....
> thank you for letting me go on and on...excited and scared all at the same time...



Sending wishes for an uneventful pregnancy for Brendi!

On another note, I got to ride the Ghost Galaxy version of Space Mountain this morning! I suppose that's what you would call a Disney nut - going over to DL for park open at 8, ride Space Mountain, and go to the conference hotel (about 15 to 20 minutes walk from the parks) for a session that starts at 9! I actually made it with over 10 minutes to spare. I am sure the other people in the session thought I was nuts when I walked in with my custom Minnie ears (the same ones as I showed earlier).  At least I found out later that 2 people in that session are attending the party tonight, so I don't look as strange anymore. I won't be going to the party as it costs extra money, whereas going in on my annual pass this morning doesn't cost anything (other than time and energy). I think it will be a DTD shopping evening.


----------



## ivey_family

Man, I'm behind on quoting.  LOVE all the Halloween costumes!  Aurora is my favorite so far.  And, I can't wait to see the Sgt. Peppers!

Congrats and prayers for Brendi, Beth!!



Colleen27 said:


> The only difficult part of the whole costume was the faux rolled hem on the spider web fabric, which was done on my normal machine because I already had the metallic silver thread; next time I'll take the hour to head into town and get metallic thread for the serger because my Brother did NOT like zig-zagging with the metallic. I've only used metallic thread for top-stitching in the past and didn't have any issues so I wasn't prepared for the problems I ran into on that hem.



Just an idea for the future - I had trouble with metallic thread, too.  According to my local sewing shop, "fussy" threads like metallics needs special treatment.  They recommended a thread stand behind the machine so it feeds off the spool vertically.  That helped me a lot.


Digitizing Help Needed
I'm trying to combine a Frou Frou Mickey head with letters from a purchased font, and then curve the letters around Mickey.  Is this possible in either SEU, Embird (demo version) or an older PE-Design?  Will I have to add each letter and turn it individually?  Or is there a way to merge files into a word and then 'warp' the whole word?  I tried using a ttf font in SEU, but it's not working for me.

I'm also having trouble merging the letters into the same screen with the Mickey head.  Does anyone have a link handy for the screen cap tute that was done a thread or two back on how to combine designs?  I can't find my bookmark.

Any other suggestions would be a great help!

A few pics of recent stuff:
Easy-Fit Jeans I made dd:





The Christening gown I made "in action":





No homemade costumes this year, but here's our little Dragon Family heading out tonight:





Happy Halloween!
C.


----------



## teresajoy

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
> he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
> well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSOTIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th!
> dsil had to go to atlanta to pick his mom up form the hosp. { she has rods in her spine and had to have work done to replace some things in there} his dad can't drive anymore,has ms and it's starting to progress...so David is a good son and takes them to docs and such...anyways Brendi couldn't tell me till after he told hisparents!
> the only thing that gets to me is now we can find out these things sooo early...makes the waiting and praying longer!
> she is about 3 weeks and due date is july 12th by her calculations.her b'day is july 14th!
> ...i think their romantic weekend in the mountians a few weeks ago did the trick!
> so now i am praying and counting down the days till she goes to the docs and also till she gets to the 2nd trimester! not sure when she will tell Elli & Blaze who are SOOOO ready for a baby brother or sister!
> Brendi & David have already been playing the name game,tossing around names like Ivy/Landry and Declan/Deagan and Cooper which i dearly love! but a girl at work just announced her new baby will be Cooper...and i alrady had a plan to call the lil guy cooper sooper pooper! hehe,...
> no matter the wee ones name it willl be another blessing for us all....
> thank you for letting me go on and on...excited and scared all at the same time...



I pray for everything goes smoothly!!! 
I am a terrible worrier when people are pregnant, so I understand your feelings! 



ivey_family said:


> Man, I'm behind on quoting.  LOVE all the Halloween costumes!  Aurora is my favorite so far.  And, I can't wait to see the Sgt. Peppers!
> 
> Congrats and prayers for Brendi, Beth!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea for the future - I had trouble with metallic thread, too.  According to my local sewing shop, "fussy" threads like metallics needs special treatment.  They recommended a thread stand behind the machine so it feeds off the spool vertically.  That helped me a lot.
> 
> 
> Digitizing Help Needed
> I'm trying to combine a Frou Frou Mickey head with letters from a purchased font, and then curve the letters around Mickey.  Is this possible in either SEU, Embird (demo version) or an older PE-Design?  Will I have to add each letter and turn it individually?  Or is there a way to merge files into a word and then 'warp' the whole word?  I tried using a ttf font in SEU, but it's not working for me.
> 
> I'm also having trouble merging the letters into the same screen with the Mickey head.  Does anyone have a link handy for the screen cap tute that was done a thread or two back on how to combine designs?  I can't find my bookmark.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be a great help!
> 
> A few pics of recent stuff:
> Easy-Fit Jeans I made dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christening gown I made "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



I think there is a setting that automaticaly curves the letters, for you. I really don't use SEU much though, so I couldn't tell you how. Hopefully someone else will jump in and help you!

The patns are cute!!And, I love the dress!


----------



## ireland_nicole

I'm weird I guess but I use my 6x10 hoop most of the time.  I traded my 700ii for a baby lock esante a while ago now and I haven't regretted it for a second.  Squarish shaped designs you won't really see a difference but rectangular shaped you could.  That being said I think it is very possible to be happy with a 5x7 hoop, especially if cost is a factor.  If it weren't for buying mine second hand, I'd still be saving for it.


----------



## mphalens

aksunshine said:


> I see there are a few people making a Christmas trip. This is our first time visiting when it's all Christmas-y!! We are at POFQ, Dec 3-10. There are quite a few Disers going then, but not a lot of Disbou's, that I have seen.
> 
> My first Sisboom Maddie for a customer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I worked on today. I have been planning these pants for awhile in my head. I am planning to draft a pattern for them. Still needs tweaking. They are ruffle back. Please excuse my messy laundry room in the first photo that was taken during pant construction with my cell!  Oh, I made the raglan, too!!



OMG!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE those ruffle jeans!  HOW did you do that?  Are the legs of the jeans still all there?  SO SO SO CUTE!  I can't wait to get my hands on that pattern!!!!



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.



Adorable!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
> he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
> well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSOTIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th!
> dsil had to go to atlanta to pick his mom up form the hosp. { she has rods in her spine and had to have work done to replace some things in there} his dad can't drive anymore,has ms and it's starting to progress...so David is a good son and takes them to docs and such...anyways Brendi couldn't tell me till after he told hisparents!
> the only thing that gets to me is now we can find out these things sooo early...makes the waiting and praying longer!
> she is about 3 weeks and due date is july 12th by her calculations.her b'day is july 14th!
> ...i think their romantic weekend in the mountians a few weeks ago did the trick!
> so now i am praying and counting down the days till she goes to the docs and also till she gets to the 2nd trimester! not sure when she will tell Elli & Blaze who are SOOOO ready for a baby brother or sister!
> Brendi & David have already been playing the name game,tossing around names like Ivy/Landry and Declan/Deagan and Cooper which i dearly love! but a girl at work just announced her new baby will be Cooper...and i alrady had a plan to call the lil guy cooper sooper pooper! hehe,...
> no matter the wee ones name it willl be another blessing for us all....
> thank you for letting me go on and on...excited and scared all at the same time...



Prayers for a happy, easy pregnancy!



PurpleEars said:


> On another note, I got to ride the Ghost Galaxy version of Space Mountain this morning! I suppose that's what you would call a Disney nut - going over to DL for park open at 8, ride Space Mountain, and go to the conference hotel (about 15 to 20 minutes walk from the parks) for a session that starts at 9! I actually made it with over 10 minutes to spare. I am sure the other people in the session thought I was nuts when I walked in with my custom Minnie ears (the same ones as I showed earlier).  At least I found out later that 2 people in that session are attending the party tonight, so I don't look as strange anymore. I won't be going to the party as it costs extra money, whereas going in on my annual pass this morning doesn't cost anything (other than time and energy). I think it will be a DTD shopping evening.



I think it's awesome you went over this morning and rode a ride!  Hope you had fun at DTD!



I updated my PTR!  I'd post pics here too, but photobucket is giving me a headache  and making me do lots of extra work to be able to post pics  

I still have LOTS of sewing to get done before our trip!!!!


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.


So adorable! What a cute little witch!


----------



## ivey_family

ivey_family said:


> Digitizing Help Needed
> I'm trying to combine a Frou Frou Mickey head with letters from a purchased font, and then curve the letters around Mickey.  Is this possible in either SEU, Embird (demo version) or an older PE-Design?  Will I have to add each letter and turn it individually?  Or is there a way to merge files into a word and then 'warp' the whole word?  I tried using a ttf font in SEU, but it's not working for me.
> 
> I'm also having trouble merging the letters into the same screen with the Mickey head.  Does anyone have a link handy for the screen cap tute that was done a thread or two back on how to combine designs?  I can't find my bookmark.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be a great help!




WOOHOO!!!!    I figured out how to do it in Embird.  8 Paws & a Claw had some great video tutorials that explained the whole process!  

For those asking about software, I will very seriously consider Embird when the time comes.  I've been playing with SEU for the last few weeks, but it is just not quite functional enough for what I'd like to do.  Every time I wanted to do something slightly advanced, like curve merged letters, it popped up with "must buy the full version".  I only played with Embird for about two hours and got it to do exactly what I was trying.  Pretty decent learning curve, imo.  Anyway, just my 2 cents on that issue.

This project is to make shirts for my sister's fam and her friend's kids for their trip in January, so I REALLY did not want to let them down.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

aidansmommy said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!  Super busy tomorrow but wanted to step out of lurkdom to wish everyone a day of fun with lots of tricks and treats!!
> 
> (have to share a pic of my monkey all dressed up too!)


Adorable!



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.


Super cute!  Love it!!!  And I adore your dd's hair -- it looks sooooooo good with the purple satin.  I did the exact same thing you did with it -- serged right after cutting pattern pieces and had no issues.  I have a really messing sewing area to clean right now though and my serger needs a good cleaning out from all the "dust" from the satin (can't really call it lint).



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
> he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
> well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSOTIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th!
> dsil had to go to atlanta to pick his mom up form the hosp. { she has rods in her spine and had to have work done to replace some things in there} his dad can't drive anymore,has ms and it's starting to progress...so David is a good son and takes them to docs and such...anyways Brendi couldn't tell me till after he told hisparents!
> the only thing that gets to me is now we can find out these things sooo early...makes the waiting and praying longer!
> she is about 3 weeks and due date is july 12th by her calculations.her b'day is july 14th!
> ...i think their romantic weekend in the mountians a few weeks ago did the trick!
> so now i am praying and counting down the days till she goes to the docs and also till she gets to the 2nd trimester! not sure when she will tell Elli & Blaze who are SOOOO ready for a baby brother or sister!
> Brendi & David have already been playing the name game,tossing around names like Ivy/Landry and Declan/Deagan and Cooper which i dearly love! but a girl at work just announced her new baby will be Cooper...and i alrady had a plan to call the lil guy cooper sooper pooper! hehe,...
> no matter the wee ones name it willl be another blessing for us all....
> thank you for letting me go on and on...excited and scared all at the same time...


Congrats!  Here's to a happy, very healthy pg this go round.



PurpleEars said:


> On another note, I got to ride the Ghost Galaxy version of Space Mountain this morning! I suppose that's what you would call a Disney nut - going over to DL for park open at 8, ride Space Mountain, and go to the conference hotel (about 15 to 20 minutes walk from the parks) for a session that starts at 9! I actually made it with over 10 minutes to spare. I am sure the other people in the session thought I was nuts when I walked in with my custom Minnie ears (the same ones as I showed earlier).  At least I found out later that 2 people in that session are attending the party tonight, so I don't look as strange anymore. I won't be going to the party as it costs extra money, whereas going in on my annual pass this morning doesn't cost anything (other than time and energy). I think it will be a DTD shopping evening.


Have an awesome time!  This trip came up really fast -- I didn't realize you were gone already!

I will try to get both my Beatles outfits and Sgt Peppers costumes uploaded within the next couple of days.  I am catching up on soooo many other things today that I am terribly behind on and my house is a M-E-S-S!  The kids often received extra candy last night due to their costumes!  I fear gaining my 4.5 pounds back which I worked hard to lose!  Kids hate Reeses -- Mom LOVES Reeses!



ivey_family said:


> A few pics of recent stuff:
> Easy-Fit Jeans I made dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christening gown I made "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No homemade costumes this year, but here's our little Dragon Family heading out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> C.


The pants are great, costumes are adorable, but a BIG WOW on the gown!  Absolutely stunning!!!!!


Must run -- I am supposed to be dressed by 7am and working on lunches right now and I'm 18 mins behind schedule -- still in jammies


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> Digitizing Help Needed
> I'm trying to combine a Frou Frou Mickey head with letters from a purchased font, and then curve the letters around Mickey.  Is this possible in either SEU, Embird (demo version) or an older PE-Design?  Will I have to add each letter and turn it individually?  Or is there a way to merge files into a word and then 'warp' the whole word?  I tried using a ttf font in SEU, but it's not working for me.
> 
> I'm also having trouble merging the letters into the same screen with the Mickey head.  Does anyone have a link handy for the screen cap tute that was done a thread or two back on how to combine designs?  I can't find my bookmark.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be a great help!
> 
> A few pics of recent stuff:
> Easy-Fit Jeans I made dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christening gown I made "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No homemade costumes this year, but here's our little Dragon Family heading out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> C.



love all the items here but the Christening outfit is amazing..

Yesterday was horrible for DD with major stress and a melt down. The child internalizes everything. I am hoping we are on our way to a major break through with her.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh my so many cute Halloween outfits  The blue satin witch dress I think is one of my favorite.     
     I need to practice more with catching quotes but I think I need another cup of coffee before I tackle that one   Sorry I didn't remember names but I hope your daughter has a smooth pregnancy this time around.
     Okay, now that Halloween is over....I can think about some Christmas skirts I want to sew for the girls...and Christmas gifts to sew for our 8th Granddaughter that is due on December 9th.
      Hope everyone has a good day.
Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Yesterday was horrible for DD with major stress and a melt down. The child internalizes everything. I am hoping we are on our way to a major break through with her.


Sorry that she had a rough day yesterday.  I hope that today is much better.

I forgot to grab the other things I wanted to quote.

Andrea- can't wait to see the outfits!

Beth- Best wishes to your daughter for a safe and healthy pg!

LOVE the Christening outfit.  It looks awesome!


----------



## cogero

Thanks Diane.

She seemed a lot better this afternoon and I bought her a journal this morning to start writing things down so she can get things out and not internalize them so much. 

I do know that part of it is hormones too.


----------



## Amyhoff

All the little ones are adorable in their costumes!  I love looking at them.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Thanks Diane.
> 
> She seemed a lot better this afternoon and I bought her a journal this morning to start writing things down so she can get things out and not internalize them so much.
> 
> I do know that part of it is hormones too.



I am glad that this morning was better.
The journal is a great idea.  Both of our girls tend to also internalize everything too.  One strategy that works really well for us is that we have them write us a note to explain why they are sad or upset.  Then they either give it to us or read it to us. It is a great and on-threatening way to start a conversation with them.  A lot of people tell me their kids open up when they are driving them places in the car because the kids can talk without the parents looking directly at them.   It never really happened with my kids but I can see why it would work.  I definitely know what you mean about the hormones.  It is a whole new world when they start having to deal with them!


----------



## mom2rtk

Hi everyone! We're getting ready to head for the World in December again!  I posted pics of a few costumes I made for this trip at the end of my Dec 2010 trip report linked below.

I'm still trying to put together some casual sets with appliques. Shannon (Revrob) has done an awesome job stitching out some things for me in the past, but doesn't have time to do them this time. 

I'm looking for someone with a big hoop (is it 6 X 10???) for hire that might be willing to stitch out a few appliques on cotton fabric I send your way. Just PM me if you might be able to help.

Thanks!


----------



## Meshell2002

I'M FINISHED!

Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.

Here's the last full outfit for DD. 





I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.






Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.

When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.

love all the outfits! TMTQ!


----------



## teresajoy

Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.
> 
> When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.
> 
> love all the outfits! TMTQ!



I love these!!! Did you shir the top of the Minnie outfit? I love the way that looks. 

the Toy Story overalls are absolutely ADORABLE!!!! I love it!! Really great job!!!!


----------



## glorib

Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.






and here are their mean pirate faces!


----------



## teresajoy

I finished Lydia's Grace Ruffle Dress the other day (AND found a camera AND batteries AND the card reader!!!). I love this pattern! Lydia decided to test my patience and picked the version with "ruffles ALL the way around!!!" (she said this while twirling around the living room, it was pretty cute!). 

We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair. 

We are both thrilled with the dress!


----------



## teresajoy

glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.




Lori, they look absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

teresa---yes the minnie top is shirred....it is actually the "Claire" pattern by Portabello Pixie (peasant tunic top)....the pants are easy fits.....but sandi henderson's ruffle pants (i've made hers before) are constructed very similar to easy fits.....the ruffle is a little bigger and the ease through the hips is narrower (its a bit more of a bell-bottom look)....so i made the easy fits as they will fit DD longer 


edited to add....love your dress for your girl....and yes the light green goes well with the dark brown hair! I have dark brown hair too (my kids get the blond from DH)...light colors are good


----------



## WyomingMomof6

LOVE all the Halloween pics posted lately!  There are very cute kiddos on this thread!

Meshell, I love that Toy Story dress!  Wow, I can't imagine how much work that was!

Teresa, love the Grace dress.  I think I need that pattern!

Here is Alexa's Rapunzel dress.  Definitely not my best work.  I finished it in a few hours and she wasn't around to try it on as I sewed.  Oh well, she loves it and that's all that matters, right?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

here's a few shots of the g'babies last night...
Elli Goddess of Braces...lol...she had her braces tightened and her expander put back inthe bottom of her mouth so she was in a bit of pain...





Blaze a.k.a. Zeus...can't see him real clearly but he loved it so i was happy...it was chilly so they had to wear their school clothes under.




the greeks and the prairie girls...and Pawpaw the Pimp! hehe the prairie girls said for him to "wear his 'pajamas' again this year" lol...i couldn't get a serious picture if i tried! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the girls and Pawpaw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last one...they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...




***** love all the halloween pix! will have to case that lil witch outfit! i would love all g'girls as different colored witches next...we had a candy corn witch trick or treat last night ...so cute...
****** Brendi got call from docs office,sent her for blood work,will call her and schedule internal ultrasound soon...she will tell the kids after she gets the go ahead form the doc...so prayers abound...and thank you all for your care and support...
                                               ~Beth~


----------



## ivey_family

Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.



I love both of these!  That TS skirt is amazing!  Have a wonderful trip!



teresajoy said:


> We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair.
> 
> We are both thrilled with the dress!



Very pretty!  From the pattern drawing I saw, that dress looked very juvenile (in a good way, of course), but the style looks terrific for a tween, too!  Not too grown-up, but not babyish.  She looks just right!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> the girls and Pawpaw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one...they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...



Love the swing pic!  And, those girls all have Grandpa's eyes!

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



I love this dress so pretty



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> last one...they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Beth~



Love this picture so sweet.

So many things posted today love them all.

Was able to finish part of my outfit for the auction. Hoping to finish the rest tomorrow.


----------



## miprender

tinkabella627 said:


> After looking at embroidery machines with the 5x7 hoops, they seem like they are way out of our budget. Well in reality, none are in the budget but christmas is coming....



Another thing to consider too is it will probably cost at least another $100 for supplies. You will need to buy stabilizer and embroidery thread just to name a few things. 



aidansmommy said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!  Super busy tomorrow but wanted to step out of lurkdom to wish everyone a day of fun with lots of tricks and treats!!
> 
> (have to share a pic of my monkey all dressed up too!)



So sweet.



ConnieB said:


> I have been thinking of getting the PE770 because it's talked about so positively on this board....but my big hangup is that ya'll have young children and I have teens (yes, lucky me, they still let me make clothes for them, and are even learning to make their own)....so I'm really hesitating on whether we'll get that 5x7 and wish we'd gotten one that did 6x10 or larger.   Is there another beloved machine that does the larger hoop but maybe doesn't require a second mortgage?   LOL  Or....am I wrong to feel like with bigger kids I need a bigger size hoop.  I see us doing mostly the designs where the machine does the outline, we lay down fabric, it stitches the fabric down, we cut the fabric, repeat and voila we have a fabric applique.  I don't see us doing any of the large all thread filled in type embroidery...we don't like how stiff it makes the front of the shirt, hence the less embroidery more fabric preference.  Will that preference make a difference?   I guess I really need to go store to store and get demos, but I'm so afraid I'll impulse buy and regret it, lol.   Oh if only I could win the lottery....then $10k for a machine would be childsplay...but alas, they have that stupid rule that you have to actually buy a ticket in order to win.



Like everyone mentioned the 5x7 will fit fine on adult shirts. I used that size for our trip in July and it was just the right size on DH and I.



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!



Great job.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
> he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
> well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSITIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th!
> ..


 Congrats to you DD and her husband.




ivey_family said:


> No homemade costumes this year, but here's our little Dragon Family heading out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> C.



Great job on the jeans and love that Christening gown.



cogero said:


> Yesterday was horrible for DD with major stress and a melt down. The child internalizes everything. I am hoping we are on our way to a major break through with her.



 Glad to hear today is going better.



Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.
> 
> When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.
> 
> love all the outfits! TMTQ!



 Must feel great to be finished.   Love everything you posted. 
I never saw the last PR thread



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.



So cute!



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Grace Ruffle Dress the other day (AND found a camera AND batteries AND the card reader!!!). I love this pattern! Lydia decided to test my patience and picked the version with "ruffles ALL the way around!!!" (she said this while twirling around the living room, it was pretty cute!).
> 
> We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair.
> 
> We are both thrilled with the dress!



Posted on FB but this dress came out beautiful. I really like this option with the ruffles going all the way around and Lydia picked some awesome colors. She's becoming a fashionista



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> the girls and Pawpaw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Beth~







WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is Alexa's Rapunzel dress.  Definitely not my best work.  I finished it in a few hours and she wasn't around to try it on as I sewed.  Oh well, she loves it and that's all that matters, right?



That came out great!


----------



## csummerlin55

I just found this thread and can't help but quote my favorite mouse "oh boy!" I am def a novice seamstress but have a thing for fabric. I have hundreds of dollars worth of Disney fabric that was purchased for something special but got pushed aside. I'm hoping to dig through all of the threads and find some inspiration from you guys. 

I was thinking of using most of the fabric I have to make a quilt and have solids on the quilt signed by the characters at the park. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

we went to get my car last night....car doc said he woulnd't put anymore money into it...i drove it home as it sputtered and spit but i am NOTR driving it agin...so now i am stuck riding with dh...not good....he works north of were we live and i work south! so it is a BIG round trip each morn/eve....
 anyways the wow of thispost is when we went to get the carand i was talking about missing my freedom and thrifting dh said i was a horder,had a room full of junk,,,i said "thats fabric!!!" the car doc said come see what my wife has....she has a good sized uhaul { the kind you can walk around in} full of FABRIC! shelves on both siade and back wall,stacjkes of fabric and many still on the bolts...a lady she knows, who used to sell on ebay,GAVE her all her fabric when she went out of buisness!!!! so many designs and colors! the one that caught my eye and was calling to me was a pale blue with paper dolls all over it! so sweet! i said if she ever  had a yard sale to let me know! man she had a stash...wish i could of gotten a picture! 
   happy wednesday all...Beth


----------



## NiniMorris

csummerlin55 said:


> I just found this thread and can't help but quote my favorite mouse "oh boy!" I am def a novice seamstress but have a thing for fabric. I have hundreds of dollars worth of Disney fabric that was purchased for something special but got pushed aside. I'm hoping to dig through all of the threads and find some inspiration from you guys.
> 
> I was thinking of using most of the fabric I have to make a quilt and have solids on the quilt signed by the characters at the park. Has anyone ever done this?



Yuppers...that would be me.  I have made about 7 of these autographed quilts so far.  Of course, mine is going to have to wait a bit longer.  I decided I wanted a couple more autographs before I put it all together.  

One of my 'customers' is in the progress of making one.  I'll be embroidering the final square with her daughter's name and date of her trip on it, while mommy puts the whole thing together.

Some people like to embroider over the signatures, but I prefer to just use a fabric marker, heat set and let it go.  So far I haven't had any problems with it fading (and some of my first 'signed' quilts are over 25 years old).

-----------------------

For some reason, I can't seem to get motivated enough to get back in the studio to sew.  It has been way over a week since I have been down there.  (although I did manage to get the dining room and entry wait mostly painted).  Seems I have having so much fun home schooling, I can't seem to get excited about sewing.  Of course, the fact that I have three quilts to make before Christmas is going to force me back into the studio soon.  

And of course, making two Grace Ruffle dresses for the girls for Christmas may send me in for a while.....I guess I really do need to get busy!

Nini


----------



## mphalens

glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are their mean pirate faces!



I LOVE THESE COSTUMES!  They're terrific!



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Grace Ruffle Dress the other day (AND found a camera AND batteries AND the card reader!!!). I love this pattern! Lydia decided to test my patience and picked the version with "ruffles ALL the way around!!!" (she said this while twirling around the living room, it was pretty cute!).
> 
> We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair.
> 
> We are both thrilled with the dress!



Beautiful!  I agree with what someone else said - when I saw the drawings I thought it looked like it was for little girls, but Lydia looks amazing and it certainly doesn't look like a "little girl" dress!



Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.
> 
> When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.
> 
> love all the outfits! TMTQ!



So cute!  And those overalls!  TDF!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's a few shots of the g'babies last night...
> Elli Goddess of Braces...lol...she had her braces tightened and her expander put back inthe bottom of her mouth so she was in a bit of pain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze a.k.a. Zeus...can't see him real clearly but he loved it so i was happy...it was chilly so they had to wear their school clothes under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the greeks and the prairie girls...and Pawpaw the Pimp! hehe the prairie girls said for him to "wear his 'pajamas' again this year" lol...i couldn't get a serious picture if i tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls and Pawpaw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one...they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** love all the halloween pix! will have to case that lil witch outfit! i would love all g'girls as different colored witches next...we had a candy corn witch trick or treat last night ...so cute...
> ****** Brendi got call from docs office,sent her for blood work,will call her and schedule internal ultrasound soon...she will tell the kids after she gets the go ahead form the doc...so prayers abound...and thank you all for your care and support...
> ~Beth~



Great "action" pics!  But where are you?  What did you dress up as?



I lost some quotes!  But everything is just great!!!  I'm off to Mary Jo's, Hobby Lobby & Walmart this morning with the bestie . . .must exercise self-restraint!!!!


----------



## babynala

Way TMTQ.  We got back from our trip over a week ago and I'm just getting caught up on the board.  I'm still unpacking and my house is about 50% cleaner then it was before we left (my house/sewing room was trashed before we left so still lots of work to do).  There have been so many great things posted and I'm loving the pictures of all the Halloween costumes.

Continued prayers for Brendi and her pregnancy.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Yesterday was horrible for DD with major stress and a melt down. The child internalizes everything. I am hoping we are on our way to a major break through with her.


  My dd is so emotional as well -- your comment about internalizing is making me wonder if she does that as well and then just explodes emotionally.  I hope it gets better for you.



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my so many cute Halloween outfits  The blue satin witch dress I think is one of my favorite.
> I need to practice more with catching quotes but I think I need another cup of coffee before I tackle that one   Sorry I didn't remember names but I hope your daughter has a smooth pregnancy this time around.
> Okay, now that Halloween is over....I can think about some Christmas skirts I want to sew for the girls...and Christmas gifts to sew for our 8th Granddaughter that is due on December 9th.
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> Sheila


Congrats on the upcoming 8th gd!  You are going to be rolling in ruffles!



Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.
> 
> When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.
> 
> love all the outfits! TMTQ!


Adorable!  And I love your Toy Story twirl!  I think Joni fell off the face of the earth -- I don't even know what the standings were for the last week or overall.  I guess that makes all of us Queens 



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are their mean pirate faces!


Fantastic!  Caleb's jacket is awesome.  Their mean pirate faces are hilarious b/c they are so cute -- there is no way they are mean.



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Grace Ruffle Dress the other day (AND found a camera AND batteries AND the card reader!!!). I love this pattern! Lydia decided to test my patience and picked the version with "ruffles ALL the way around!!!" (she said this while twirling around the living room, it was pretty cute!).
> 
> We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair.
> 
> We are both thrilled with the dress!


Beautiful and I totally agree with Lydia's choice on the ruffles.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> LOVE all the Halloween pics posted lately!  There are very cute kiddos on this thread!
> 
> Here is Alexa's Rapunzel dress.  Definitely not my best work.  I finished it in a few hours and she wasn't around to try it on as I sewed.  Oh well, she loves it and that's all that matters, right?


Very sweet!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's a few shots of the g'babies last night...
> 
> the greeks and the prairie girls...and Pawpaw the Pimp! hehe the prairie girls said for him to "wear his 'pajamas' again this year" lol...i couldn't get a serious picture if i tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one...they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** love all the halloween pix! will have to case that lil witch outfit! i would love all g'girls as different colored witches next...we had a candy corn witch trick or treat last night ...so cute...
> ****** Brendi got call from docs office,sent her for blood work,will call her and schedule internal ultrasound soon...she will tell the kids after she gets the go ahead form the doc...so prayers abound...and thank you all for your care and support...
> ~Beth~


Just as cute as can be!  The kids look so happy.


----------



## NiniMorris

Fabric Shopping!  Always makes the day go better!


My family decided they did not want me to make their gifts this year....so I had not planned on making anything other than teacher/therapists/doctor gifts (which numbers in the 20's so it is not like I won't be busy!)  Last night, I got three emails from grown kids.  All three of them want a quilt for Christmas.  All three of them need a King Size quilt for Christmas.  We are having our family Christmas on Dec 10.  Wonder how many I'll get finished by Christmas?

Plus I have the two Grace Ruffle dresses to make for Christmas Day...only my DIL wants one to be in velvets and satins...  Yuck.  I hate sewing with both those fabrics.

I guess I 'll be shutting myself down in the studio for days at a time now.  I guess that is what happens when you complain about not being in the studio for a whole week!

I love, love, love all the Halloween Costumes everyone has posted.  My kids each picked out something from WalMart this year.  They had fun, Dad bought them, and I didn't have to stress.  I think this is the way to go from now on!  LOL!


Nini


----------



## cogero

Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.

Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress 






I love how this came out.

Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.


----------



## billwendy

Hint Alert!!!!

Hi everyone!!! you might want to get to know this sweet little family before tonight ( hint hint hint)!!!! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43126536#post43126536

I might be posting a little something after work tonight on the Big Give thread!!!!!

PS - there is a frilly little disney loving baby sister to sew for!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## froggy33

We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.







And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!








Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!


----------



## mommy2mrb

froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



sorry to hear you got sick on your trip....and sorry we didn't get to meet up after all! 

really cute dresses!


----------



## cogero

froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



Oh I am glad to here you are feeling better.

These are absolutely fabulous.


----------



## froggy33

mommy2mrb said:


> sorry to hear you got sick on your trip....and sorry we didn't get to meet up after all!
> 
> really cute dresses!


Thanks!  I started to get sick on Wed/Thur, but I battled through. I'm so sorry we didn't get to meet either!  This trip was really great, but we went with 11 people total...including 2 little ones and 2 teenage boys.  It was tough getting everywhere and organized, so I didn't have a lot of relaxing down time.  I really wish we could have seen you in Epcot at least!!


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.



SO CUTE!!!!



billwendy said:


> Hint Alert!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone!!! you might want to get to know this sweet little family before tonight ( hint hint hint)!!!!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43126536#post43126536
> 
> I might be posting a little something after work tonight on the Big Give thread!!!!!
> 
> PS - there is a frilly little disney loving baby sister to sew for!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'll be checking that out!



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



Oooh!  Adorable!

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## mommy2mrb

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  I started to get sick on Wed/Thur, but I battled through. I'm so sorry we didn't get to meet either!  This trip was really great, but we went with 11 people total...including 2 little ones and 2 teenage boys.  It was tough getting everywhere and organized, so I didn't have a lot of relaxing down time.  I really wish we could have seen you in Epcot at least!!



wow that's quite the spread in ages!
we ended up leaving epcot around 8 that night, feet were achy had enough for the day!!


----------



## karebear23

WTMTQ...I'm loving all the new creations! Waiting in my car for dd to finish dance. Then hopefully I will work on an order and finish it up tomorrow! 
Then start on some new projects. 
I really need to make dd a bag for dance and girl scouts. Also I really should get started on some Christmas outfits for the kiddos.


----------



## cogero

karebear23 said:


> WTMTQ...I'm loving all the new creations! Waiting in my car for dd to finish dance. Then hopefully I will work on an order and finish it up tomorrow!
> Then start on some new projects.
> I really need to make dd a bag for dance and girl scouts. Also I really should get started on some Christmas outfits for the kiddos.



Hahaha I am in Starbucks on the iPad while dd is at dance.

I did a pair of pjj pants this afternoon and started the christmas skirt but didn't put enough stabilizer so it stitched out horribly so I am taking a break tonight and will start again on Friday since tomorrow is our long dance day and I have another pair of easy fits to sew.


----------



## billwendy

The time has come!!!!

Evan is our newest Make A Wish Kiddo!!!!! He survived a cancerous Wilms Tumor, chemo and radiation and is ready to go!! His baby sister Kiera is also ready to go and is needing some special baby stuff (bibs, diaper bag) as well as lots of ruffly fluffy outfits!!!!!!






Please come on over and sign up!! Thanks so much everone for making this little guys holiday much brighter this year!!!


----------



## mphalens

I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Coming out of lurkdom again...

So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.  

Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!



You know I love them



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.
> 
> Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.



A lot of us have the PE-770 if you buy from Overstock make sure it is a new machine not a refurbished machine. Also check out Amazon and HSN for deals.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress


That turned out great!  I am sure it will get lots of bids!



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!


Those looks great!  I love the princess dress and the Minnie applique is awesome!



mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!


Those look fantastic!  I don't have the patience to do that!  The one time I tried the decoupage I found it very frustrating.  Great job on those jeans!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.


I have a Babylock Ellageo 3 which I did buy second hand on Ebay.  I have been extremely happy with it.  I am sure you will love whatever machine you buy.  Machine applique and embroidery is my favorite craft ever!  You get such quick and beautiful results!


----------



## ivey_family

cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.



This set it adorable!  I would wear that!



froggy33 said:


> ]
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



Oh my, I LOVE this!  The applique is amazing!!  I have yet to see any outfit in these colors that isn't fabulous!  I need to stock up on those fabrics for the future!

Regards,
C.


----------



## NaeNae

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.
> 
> Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.



You might go by BSewIn at I-240 & Penn.  I bought my Babylock Ellageo 2 there.  I bought mine used, someone had traded it in.  You just have to check with them and see if they have any trade ins.  It's great to be able to go in with questions and if you buy your machine there then you get a discount on thread and stuff.


----------



## dianemom2

NaeNae said:


> You might go by BSewIn at I-240 & Penn.  I bought my Babylock Ellageo 2 there.  I bought mine used, someone had traded it in.  You just have to check with them and see if they have any trade ins.  It's great to be able to go in with questions and if you buy your machine there then you get a discount on thread and stuff.


That's a good idea.  I know that the place where I get my machine serviced has shown me a couple of used machines that I might upgrade to someday.  They were a tiny bit more expensive than buying from ebay or Craigslist but you'd also get peace of mind because you could see the machine and try it before buying.  Some places will also include lessons even with a used machine.


----------



## babynala

PolyndianPrincessJes - I don't have the 770 but I have a Brother machine that I am very happy with.  It seems everyone has great things to say about that machine, especially for the price.  I don't think you will want to max out your budget since, as others have said, you will need money for stabilizer, thread, etc.

Nini - can't wait to see your quilts but that sounds like a TON of work.  I bet the Christmas dresses will be amazing but I would not want to work with those fabrics either.  I bet your granddaughter would be much happier in a nice soft cotton but I'm sure the satin will look beautiful.



cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.


This set is really cute.  How sweet of you to offer it for auction.  Everyone has been so generous with putting up items for auction.



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!


The princess dress is so pretty.  The bow looks really sweet and the fabric choices are great.  Minnie looks amazing, she looks so happy!

Sorry you weren't feeling well on your trip.  I imagine it wasn't easy with such a big group and being pregnant.  

I am happy to say that I got to meet Jessica during our trip to Disney.  I was standing in line for Dumbo and from the back I saw one of Jessica's beautiful dresses being worn by the cutest little girl in pig tails.  I chased them down on their way to the bathroom and got to say hi.  We only got to chat for a few minutes as I never stand in the way of a child and a pregnant mom headed for the bathroom!!  

I've never met anyone from the boards before so it was a little exciting to bump into them at the park.  Later on in the week I got to meet up with Lisa and Megan in Epcot.  My children had just spent about an hour in Innoventions with my parents so they were acting a bit crazy to say the least!  It was fun getting to meet some very friendly Dis members.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.


Beautiful!  I still need to work on an auction product but I have been swamped the past few days just catching up on things around the house.  I spent three hours yesterday pressure washing the driveway b/c dh never got around to it and it was mandated by the Nazi Association (though truth be told once I started doing it I realized how awful it was).  And I have to finish today -- I did the last parts in the dark so need to do some touch up work and now need to make our walkway match the driveway.



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!


I know the princess dress was a lot of work but I am in LOVE with the Vida!  It's gorgeous.  I love doing hand applique -- especially when it's something simple.



mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!


Adorable!  Do we get to see them modeled?



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.
> 
> Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.


I highly recommend the PE770.  By the time you buy thread and stabilizer and needles and scissors you'll be out about another $200.  And then you will want to buy designs too!

Uploading phtos now but must take the kids to school first....


----------



## cogero

I love meeting online friends. The bond is already there.

okay so today I am going to sew up a pair of easy fits before work since DD is in desperate need of pjs so this will be 2 new pairs this week.

Also I am going to attempt my first crayon roll. I found a tutorial that seems pretty easy so I am trying something new.

Going to order my stuff for the new big give. I also have another item for an auction item and It is using stuff I have here which is a big thing.


----------



## VBAndrea

These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!

DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:













DD had a modified Olivia to make it a shirt and Jeans.  John and George are on the front b/c they are her favorites.  Paul and Ringo are on the back.  The placement of the embroidered autographs on the jeans matches where the Beatles are on the shirt.  All appliques that aren't Beatles are from HeatherSue.  The jeans took a long time to do but I really love them.  And dd noticed right away that the sun was the sun from Rapunzel -- I just thought it looked cool and Here Comes The Sun is a favorite song of ours and happens to be the name of our male dog as well (we call him "Sunny" -- dddog is Penny Lane -- "Penny").  BTW, doggies had to be named Beatles named b/c mom is Lucy In The SKy With Diamonds (Lucy) though the breeder said we could call them whatever we wanted.  She let us pick the Beatle names and I was going to call the dogs Tai Chi and Zen, but it didn't fit their personalities so Sunny and Penny are their call names.
Front:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Back:


----------



## cogero

Andrea I love the Beatles outfits. Fabulous job.

Okay I am working on my first ever crayon roll up (it is also my first time using fusible interfacing), expanding my horizons here.


----------



## Rockygirl1

VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had a modified Olivia to make it a shirt and Jeans.  John and George are on the front b/c they are her favorites.  Paul and Ringo are on the back.  The placement of the embroidered autographs on the jeans matches where the Beatles are on the shirt.  All appliques that aren't Beatles are from HeatherSue.  The jeans took a long time to do but I really love them.  And dd noticed right away that the sun was the sun from Rapunzel -- I just thought it looked cool and Here Comes The Sun is a favorite song of ours and happens to be the name of our male dog as well (we call him "Sunny" -- dddog is Penny Lane -- "Penny").  BTW, doggies had to be named Beatles named b/c mom is Lucy In The SKy With Diamonds (Lucy) though the breeder said we could call them whatever we wanted.  She let us pick the Beatle names and I was going to call the dogs Tai Chi and Zen, but it didn't fit their personalities so Sunny and Penny are their call names.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:




I love the jeans, they turned out great!  As did the other parts of the outfit.


----------



## karebear23

VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had a modified Olivia to make it a shirt and Jeans.  John and George are on the front b/c they are her favorites.  Paul and Ringo are on the back.  The placement of the embroidered autographs on the jeans matches where the Beatles are on the shirt.  All appliques that aren't Beatles are from HeatherSue.  The jeans took a long time to do but I really love them.  And dd noticed right away that the sun was the sun from Rapunzel -- I just thought it looked cool and Here Comes The Sun is a favorite song of ours and happens to be the name of our male dog as well (we call him "Sunny" -- dddog is Penny Lane -- "Penny").  BTW, doggies had to be named Beatles named b/c mom is Lucy In The SKy With Diamonds (Lucy) though the breeder said we could call them whatever we wanted.  She let us pick the Beatle names and I was going to call the dogs Tai Chi and Zen, but it didn't fit their personalities so Sunny and Penny are their call names.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Love the Beatles outfits!


cogero said:


> Andrea I love the Beatles outfits. Fabulous job.
> 
> Okay I am working on my first ever crayon roll up (it is also my first time using fusible interfacing), expanding my horizons here.


Good luck!  I still want to make the kids crayon rolls.  By the time I get around to it they probably won't color anymore .


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had a modified Olivia to make it a shirt and Jeans.  John and George are on the front b/c they are her favorites.  Paul and Ringo are on the back.  The placement of the embroidered autographs on the jeans matches where the Beatles are on the shirt.  All appliques that aren't Beatles are from HeatherSue.  The jeans took a long time to do but I really love them.  And dd noticed right away that the sun was the sun from Rapunzel -- I just thought it looked cool and Here Comes The Sun is a favorite song of ours and happens to be the name of our male dog as well (we call him "Sunny" -- dddog is Penny Lane -- "Penny").  BTW, doggies had to be named Beatles named b/c mom is Lucy In The SKy With Diamonds (Lucy) though the breeder said we could call them whatever we wanted.  She let us pick the Beatle names and I was going to call the dogs Tai Chi and Zen, but it didn't fit their personalities so Sunny and Penny are their call names.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


The outfits turned out fabulous!  I can see why the jeans took so long.  They are wonderful.  The kids look great and must have gotten lots of attention!


----------



## cogero

Finished the crayon roll. My dd keeps asking who it is for LOL.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Chiara,  Wow, finished the crayon roll already   I've seen them but I haven't tried to make one yet.  It looks like a time consuming project to me. I don't have a space dedicated to just sewing so I can't stand leaving unfinished projects laying around until I can find time to finish them.
Sheila


----------



## cogero

Sheila

It took me maybe half an hour start to finish. I will post pictures later. It took me a bit to figure out how to use the interfacing


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks for all the compliments on Lyddie's Grace Ruffle dress! I really love this pattern! 



NiniMorris said:


> Fabric Shopping!  Always makes the day go better!
> 
> 
> My family decided they did not want me to make their gifts this year....so I had not planned on making anything other than teacher/therapists/doctor gifts (which numbers in the 20's so it is not like I won't be busy!)  Last night, I got three emails from grown kids.  All three of them want a quilt for Christmas.  All three of them need a King Size quilt for Christmas.  We are having our family Christmas on Dec 10.  Wonder how many I'll get finished by Christmas?
> 
> Plus I have the two Grace Ruffle dresses to make for Christmas Day...only my DIL wants one to be in velvets and satins...  Yuck.  I hate sewing with both those fabrics.
> 
> I guess I 'll be shutting myself down in the studio for days at a time now.  I guess that is what happens when you complain about not being in the studio for a whole week!
> 
> I love, love, love all the Halloween Costumes everyone has posted.  My kids each picked out something from WalMart this year.  They had fun, Dad bought them, and I didn't have to stress.  I think this is the way to go from now on!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



UGGH!!!  I don't even know what to say to that! Do they have a clue how much work a quilt is????




froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



Fabulous dresses!!!!! These are really gorgeous. 



billwendy said:


> The time has come!!!!
> 
> Evan is our newest Make A Wish Kiddo!!!!! He survived a cancerous Wilms Tumor, chemo and radiation and is ready to go!! His baby sister Kiera is also ready to go and is needing some special baby stuff (bibs, diaper bag) as well as lots of ruffly fluffy outfits!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please come on over and sign up!! Thanks so much everone for making this little guys holiday much brighter this year!!!



What a sweet family! 



mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!


They look great! 



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.
> 
> Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.



I love my Brother 770. I got it from Overstock and wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. I had to return my first machine, but it was the easiest return I've EVER had! My second machine worked great. 

I didn't spend much other than my machine to get started. I checked online to see how much everything would cost:

$62- 50 spools thread-(http://www.embroiderypassion.com)
Everything else I usually buy at Joann's with a coupon or on sale:
$15- 10 yards cut away medium or heavyweight  stabilizer (this lasts me a long time)
$2 - 5 pack needles
$5- embroidery scissors 
_____________
$84  You could of course spend less (or more) depending on the amounts you buy. 



babynala said:


> I am happy to say that I got to meet Jessica during our trip to Disney.  I was standing in line for Dumbo and from the back I saw one of Jessica's beautiful dresses being worn by the cutest little girl in pig tails.  I chased them down on their way to the bathroom and got to say hi.  We only got to chat for a few minutes as I never stand in the way of a child and a pregnant mom headed for the bathroom!!
> 
> I've never met anyone from the boards before so it was a little exciting to bump into them at the park.  Later on in the week I got to meet up with Lisa and Megan in Epcot.  My children had just spent about an hour in Innoventions with my parents so they were acting a bit crazy to say the least!  It was fun getting to meet some very friendly Dis members.



How exciting!!!! 


VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:



All the outfits are great!!!!!


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!


Not sure how I missed this earlier but these came out fabulous.  You are going to be a big hit in WDW.



VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had a modified Olivia to make it a shirt and Jeans.  John and George are on the front b/c they are her favorites.  Paul and Ringo are on the back.  The placement of the embroidered autographs on the jeans matches where the Beatles are on the shirt.  All appliques that aren't Beatles are from HeatherSue.  The jeans took a long time to do but I really love them.  And dd noticed right away that the sun was the sun from Rapunzel -- I just thought it looked cool and Here Comes The Sun is a favorite song of ours and happens to be the name of our male dog as well (we call him "Sunny" -- dddog is Penny Lane -- "Penny").  BTW, doggies had to be named Beatles named b/c mom is Lucy In The SKy With Diamonds (Lucy) though the breeder said we could call them whatever we wanted.  She let us pick the Beatle names and I was going to call the dogs Tai Chi and Zen, but it didn't fit their personalities so Sunny and Penny are their call names.
> Front:


 Love everything about these outfits.  Great job on upsizing the bowling shirt.  The colors are amazing and everything came together so nice.  How funny that your dog's are Beatles fans too 



karebear23 said:


> Good luck!  I still want to make the kids crayon rolls.  By the time I get around to it they probably won't color anymore .


 So true


----------



## billwendy

Andrea!! Great job on those outfits!!!!!!

If anyone would like to come and help us with Evan's Big Give, it'd be AWESOME!! This little guy LOVES his characters, and there are still some to be used in creations for him! Also could use a few baby things, and maybe a rosetta for mom!!!!
Here he is dressed up for Halloween with his little sister Kiera!


----------



## Piper

GrammytoMany said:


> Chiara,  Wow, finished the crayon roll already   I've seen them but I haven't tried to make one yet.  It looks like a time consuming project to me. I don't have a space dedicated to just sewing so I can't stand leaving unfinished projects laying around until I can find time to finish them.
> Sheila












They are actually quick to make.  I made 24 of them for my class "back in the day!  My whole room was color coded and there were 4 crayon rollups, 4 pair of the "right color" scissors, pencils, rulers, and glue.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> I LOVE THESE COSTUMES!  They're terrific!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  I agree with what someone else said - when I saw the drawings I thought it looked like it was for little girls, but Lydia looks amazing and it certainly doesn't look like a "little girl" dress!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  And those overalls!  TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Great "action" pics!  But where are you?  What did you dress up as?
> 
> 
> 
> I lost some quotes!  But everything is just great!!!  I'm off to Mary Jo's, Hobby Lobby & Walmart this morning with the bestie . . .must exercise self-restraint!!!!


hehe i keep my fat butt behind the camera! but i wore my eeyore fleece pj pants and eeyore house coat! comfy and eveyone thought i was desses as an old lady i think! hehe...Gracie siad for us to wear our pajamas...so i did...we do that on christmas eve so maybe she was confused...who knows but it was nice to just go in and curl up and watch 'once upon a time' on the dvr after they all left!


----------



## cogero

Okay here is the finished crayon roll





Rolled up


----------



## miprender

froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



WOW those came out amazing.



mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!



 Great job!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.
> 
> Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.



I love my PE770 too and find the Brother machines to be very user friendly.



VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:



Andrea great job on the Beatles stuff. 



cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll



 Great job.


----------



## ireland_nicole

WTMTQ- ESP love the Beatles  outfits- just finished a nie nie skirt- lets just say I won't be making another for a long long time...


----------



## karebear23

cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up



Great job 
Hmmm maybe I will make one for the kids for Christmas.....
DD loves to draw/color. 
Has anyone made the kind w/the slot to put a pad of paper?
They seem a bit more complicated.

Need to finish up this Rapunzel dress...and now I have more orders.
I don't want to do them...I want to make something else!!! .


----------



## NiniMorris

Totally dumb question here...how do I edit my signature to show a pre trip report?  

I know it can be done, but when I try it is not showing up right... If you have a suggestion I would be forever grateful...

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up


Looks great!  I am definitely going to try making one of those very soon!


karebear23 said:


> Great job
> Hmmm maybe I will make one for the kids for Christmas.....
> DD loves to draw/color.
> Has anyone made the kind w/the slot to put a pad of paper?
> They seem a bit more complicated.
> 
> Need to finish up this Rapunzel dress...and now I have more orders.
> I don't want to do them...I want to make something else!!! .


I know that Andrea did a colored pencil roll up and matching tote a little while ago.  She put a pad of paper and other art supplies into the tote.  It was really cute!


----------



## GrammytoMany

cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up



Chiara,
 I love it!  I'll have to try and make some of them now. I'll just need to find the measurements that I need for the different pieces.  

Really liked the color coordinated ones for the classroom, too.
Sheila


----------



## cogero

This is the tutorial I used. It really was very straight forward.


----------



## belle41379

Hi everyone!  WOW!  Things look so beautiful!!!  Life really hit us over these past few mons, so I've been MIA for a long time.  We had a great time on our trip in October.  I was so proud to have the kids walking around in my first ever customs!  I made their costumes for MnSSHP, and they were a huge hit. 

I'm getting ready to start making items for our trip in December.  We will be celebrating dd's 5th birthday while we are there, going to 1900 for breakfast, then MVMCP that night.  Any ideas on customs for her and her brothers (6 & 1) for our time down there?  I think I want to make us shirts/SS/long sleeve shirts, but not sure what I want to put on them.  I do simple hand appliqué, since I don't have an embroidery machine.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi Chiara,   I don't see a link for tutorial....  Sheila


----------



## cogero

Sheila I am so sorry about that

CRAYON ROLL TUTORIAL


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> Totally dumb question here...how do I edit my signature to show a pre trip report?
> 
> I know it can be done, but when I try it is not showing up right... If you have a suggestion I would be forever grateful...
> 
> Nini



Nini here you go

[url*=*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2827438*]2012? No Problem...but when? [/url]

Just take out the *s and you will be fine


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> Nini here you go
> 
> [url*=*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2827438*]2012? No Problem...but when? [/url]
> 
> Just take out the *s and you will be fine



Thank you so much...it looks so easy when someone else does it!  LOL!


(and please, let's not talk about the fact that I used to be in IT!)


Nini


----------



## GrammytoMany

cogero said:


> Sheila I am so sorry about that
> 
> CRAYON ROLL TUTORIAL



Awesome!!!  Thanks, Chiara.  This one is much easier than the one I saw a few months ago.  I think I'll be making some of these for Christmas gifts
Sheila


----------



## miprender

karebear23 said:


> Has anyone made the kind w/the slot to put a pad of paper?
> They seem a bit more complicated.
> :.



I think Andrea made something like that last year.



belle41379 said:


> I'm getting ready to start making items for our trip in December.  We will be celebrating dd's 5th birthday while we are there, going to 1900 for breakfast, then MVMCP that night.  Any ideas on customs for her and her brothers (6 & 1) for our time down there?  I think I want to make us shirts/SS/long sleeve shirts, but not sure what I want to put on them.  I do simple hand appliqué, since I don't have an embroidery machine.



When we ate 1900 PF I used Heather's Mad Hatter Mickey Head on the shirts and it got me complimentary PhotoPass pics that they take before you enter


----------



## MaeB

Hey all!

I'm in need of some advice on how to fix/patch/mend a blanket that I have. It's very precious to me and some parts of it are getting worn and I want to fix it before it's too far gone but I don't really know where to start.  It's made up mostly of old pajamas and stuff like that and one of the fabrics is getting very thin and the seams are coming apart.  I almost want to take it apart so I can iron on some interfacing or something on the back but I'm worried I won't be able to get it back together properly.  Could I send someone pictures to get advice/ideas?


----------



## RMAMom

Has anyone seen any patterns or tutorials for Advent or Christmas calendar countdowns. I would have sworn that I saw one with little Christmas stocking or elf shoes on a ribbon but I cant find it now and don't seem to be finding anything that is sewn. Maybe I'm not searching with the right words or phrases.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Alright ladies!  I need some inspiration!  My girls want wear star wars themed outfits for our day at the Studios.  There isn't much tagged with star wars in the photobucket, so please post your creations you've done in the past!!  Can't wait to them!! 
Erica


----------



## SarahJN

Andrea - the Beatles outfits came out great!  



froggy33 said:


> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



My girls would LOVE these dresses!  So pretty.


----------



## belle41379

2girlsmommy said:


> Alright ladies!  I need some inspiration!  My girls want wear star wars themed outfits for our day at the Studios.  There isn't much tagged with star wars in the photobucket, so please post your creations you've done in the past!!  Can't wait to them!!
> Erica



I don't have any to show, but I have a few ideas.  Do they want dresses or shorts/pants?


----------



## belle41379

mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!



These are so cute!  Perfect for a winter Disney trip.   How did you make them????



cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.


this is darling!  I'll be going shopping for Christmas fabrics very soon.  As you can see in my signature...not much time left!!



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



These turned out very beautiful.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone! I know you are all very busy this time of the year! But I was wondering if a few more friends could come over and help with Evan's Big Give???? His Mommy could use a rosetta bag, and his baby sister Kiera could use a disney diaper bag! There are other things they could use too - these little ones LOVE the characters! There are also people who are making the tops and are hoping someone will help with the bottoms and vice versa. Please consider helping this little cutie pie!!!









Thanks for considering!


----------



## aksunshine

Working on my PTR!!!!    Only FOUR weeks!!!!!!!!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2791612


----------



## aksunshine

Wendy, I can whip up kids pants quick and easy!! I would offer a pair per child, but I don't see where they are needs. Only tops???? I will be there when they are!! I hope I run into them~!


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Wendy, I can whip up kids pants quick and easy!! I would offer a pair per child, but I don't see where they are needs. Only tops???? I will be there when they are!! I hope I run into them~!



Maybe to match their gingerbread mouse shirts? or, mommyof2princesses
is making a dress for Kiera and a shirt for Ev, so maybe a pair to match that top? They are going to MVMCP (a generous gift from a Big Giver) so I want to make sure they are decked out!!! ( : Let me know!!


----------



## cydswipe

I am having trouble figuring out my new machine.  I am messing around before I do something "great" or expensive or anything out of my league.

I am having a horrible time.  Help.  Right now, I'm just using yellow thread w/ white bobbin thread.  When it comes to the satin type stitch, it's ALL white.  I've done the + - buttons and taken out the bobbin and "thought" I turned the screw correctly.  

Any help out there!  I could throw this machine at the wall.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> A few pics of recent stuff:
> Easy-Fit Jeans I made dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christening gown I made "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No homemade costumes this year, but here's our little Dragon Family heading out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> C.



Great outfits! What a cute dragon family!



Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.
> 
> When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.
> 
> love all the outfits! TMTQ!



Both outfits are beautiful! I really liked the Toy Story dress!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.



What a pair of cute pirates!



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Grace Ruffle Dress the other day (AND found a camera AND batteries AND the card reader!!!). I love this pattern! Lydia decided to test my patience and picked the version with "ruffles ALL the way around!!!" (she said this while twirling around the living room, it was pretty cute!).
> 
> We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair.
> 
> We are both thrilled with the dress!



This is beautiful!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is Alexa's Rapunzel dress.  Definitely not my best work.  I finished it in a few hours and she wasn't around to try it on as I sewed.  Oh well, she loves it and that's all that matters, right?



I hope she had a great time as Rapunzel!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Beth~



That's super cute!



csummerlin55 said:


> I just found this thread and can't help but quote my favorite mouse "oh boy!" I am def a novice seamstress but have a thing for fabric. I have hundreds of dollars worth of Disney fabric that was purchased for something special but got pushed aside. I'm hoping to dig through all of the threads and find some inspiration from you guys.
> 
> I was thinking of using most of the fabric I have to make a quilt and have solids on the quilt signed by the characters at the park. Has anyone ever done this?



I have done one with embroderied signatures that I collected and digitized. It wasn't too difficult to do.



cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.



This set looks beautiful!



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



Beautiful dresses! Sorry to hear that you were not feeling well.



mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!



Great job on the jeans!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> Coming out of lurkdom again...
> 
> So, it looks like the stars may be aligning, and I could possibly get my first embroidery machine.  I know it's been discussed over and over and over on this thread (and even recently), but I would love recommendations since my parameters are a little different.  There's about $1000 to play with here, but, of course, I'd like to spend the least amount possible.    The leftover will go in the WDW fund.  I'm sure I'll want the biggest hoop possible, but I also want to be able to pop in here with the (unavoidable) questions I'm sure I'll have.   I was looking at the PE770 on Overstock after reading here and chatting with the oh-so-helpful Wendy a little bit last year, but I wanted some more thoughts, as I'm always second-guessing myself.
> 
> Aaaand, should I wait 'til after Thanksgiving?  Ever see any deals?  I definitely want to go the corporate route.  I'm too paranoid to spend this much on eBay or Craigslist.



Don't have any suggestions but I want to say congrats!



VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!



Wow! Those outfits looked great!



cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up



That looks great too!


Attending this conference has taken a lot more energy than I had anticipated (hence the reason why I haven't kept up with this thread). Having 2 presentations on back to back days probably didn't help. At least I got positive feedback from the audience for the work. I got to meet a lot of people too (over 2000 attendees) so it was wonderful. I didn't get into the parks as much as I would have liked, but at least I got to ride a few headliners over the last week. The last hour or 90 minutes before park close was very productive. A number of CM's and guests commented on my Minnie Rosetta bag. I saw Minnie last night too but my camera batteries died! I only got a terrible cell phone pic as a result. Tomorrow is the last day at the conference and it will be a half day. Unfortunately it will be raining so I don't know if I will be up for running around the parks. At least DH and I will be back in Feb, so it's no big deal if I don't get to do as much as I would have liked. I guess I should plan my sewing for that trip!


----------



## aksunshine

billwendy said:


> Maybe to match their gingerbread mouse shirts? or, mommyof2princesses
> is making a dress for Kiera and a shirt for Ev, so maybe a pair to match that top? They are going to MVMCP (a generous gift from a Big Giver) so I want to make sure they are decked out!!! ( : Let me know!!



Christmas pants would be perfect!! Let me know what colors! I can do the pair for MVMCP!! I am swamped with my trip coming up or I would do all 3.


----------



## RMAMom

cydswipe said:


> I am having trouble figuring out my new machine.  I am messing around before I do something "great" or expensive or anything out of my league.
> 
> I am having a horrible time.  Help.  Right now, I'm just using yellow thread w/ white bobbin thread.  When it comes to the satin type stitch, it's ALL white.  I've done the + - buttons and taken out the bobbin and "thought" I turned the screw correctly.
> 
> Any help out there!  I could throw this machine at the wall.



If your saying that your bobbin thread is showing on top than that is a tension issue. It is also a problem that I have when I try to use the pre wound bobbins from Marathon. My 770 will only let me use bobbins that I wound myself with Brother bobbin thread. I had to take my machine into the shop the first week I had it to have the tension adjusted. I just can't use the pre wounds even though several on this board use them with no problems.

If your machine is new it should still be under warranty if you have to take it in. I'm sorry your having problems with it, I know how frustrating that is.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

belle41379 said:


> I don't have any to show, but I have a few ideas.  Do they want dresses or shorts/pants?


I'm open to either!  I just don't have any SW themed fabric and it seems hard to get and I'm running out of time... Our trip is right after thanksgiving...
Thanks in advance!
Erica


----------



## GrammytoMany

I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help



Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Sheila


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Christmas pants would be perfect!! Let me know what colors! I can do the pair for MVMCP!! I am swamped with my trip coming up or I would do all 3.



Awesome!! She hasnt posted them on the BG board yet, this give just opened up the other day. Keep an eye out!! Thanks!



GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


----------



## JMD1979

Hey everyone!  Thought I'd pop in tonight to say I'm still alive! I guess I kinda go in posting spurts! I know I always say I'm going to try to keep up, but it's no use trying anymore!  LOL! I get sooo busy and I let it slip away!  I don't even remember which thread I left off on! Anyway just letting you all know I'm back for a bit and I try my best to pop in often! I didn't get a chance to go through everything, but everything I did see is stunning as usual!

Jeana


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll


It looks great Chiara, I love the fabric!


cydswipe said:


> I am having trouble figuring out my new machine.  I am messing around before I do something "great" or expensive or anything out of my league.
> 
> I am having a horrible time.  Help.  Right now, I'm just using yellow thread w/ white bobbin thread.  When it comes to the satin type stitch, it's ALL white.  I've done the + - buttons and taken out the bobbin and "thought" I turned the screw correctly.
> 
> Any help out there!  I could throw this machine at the wall.


I had tension trouble with my first 770. I would just take it back and get another one. That's what I did and haven't had any problems with the new one. You shouldn't have to mess with the tension at all. 


GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


It looks wonderful!!! Great job! 


JMD1979 said:


> Hey everyone!  Thought I'd pop in tonight to say I'm still alive! I guess I kinda go in posting spurts! I know I always say I'm going to try to keep up, but it's no use trying anymore!  LOL! I get sooo busy and I let it slip away!  I don't even remember which thread I left off on! Anyway just letting you all know I'm back for a bit and I try my best to pop in often! I didn't get a chance to go through everything, but everything I did see is stunning as usual!
> 
> Jeana



 Nice to see you again!


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Andrea I love the Beatles outfits. Fabulous job.





Rockygirl1 said:


> I love the jeans, they turned out great!  As did the other parts of the outfit.





karebear23 said:


> Love the Beatles outfits!





dianemom2 said:


> The outfits turned out fabulous!  I can see why the jeans took so long.  They are wonderful.  The kids look great and must have gotten lots of attention!





teresajoy said:


> All the outfits are great!!!!!





babynala said:


> Love everything about these outfits.  Great job on upsizing the bowling shirt.  The colors are amazing and everything came together so nice.  How funny that your dog's are Beatles fans too





billwendy said:


> Andrea!! Great job on those outfits!!!!!!





miprender said:


> Andrea great job on the Beatles stuff.





ireland_nicole said:


> WTMTQ- ESP love the Beatles  outfits- just finished a nie nie skirt- lets just say I won't be making another for a long long time...





SarahJN said:


> Andrea - the Beatles outfits came out great!





PurpleEars said:


> Wow! Those outfits looked great!



Thanks for all the compliments on the outfits.  The kids loved them and love wearing them to school now.  They are educating all their classmates on who the Beatles are lol!  I am not the Beatles fan, dh is, though since having The Beatles rock band on Wii I have grown to appreciate them a little more.




cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up





dianemom2 said:


> I know that Andrea did a colored pencil roll up and matching tote a little while ago.  She put a pad of paper and other art supplies into the tote.  It was really cute!





miprender said:


> I think Andrea made something like that last year.







GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


Great roll ups!  The pattern I use takes a little longer because you shift the fabric for the pockets so that it lays flat when unrolled, but the good news is there is no turning inside out.  The pattern is for colored pencils but I also adjusted it for roll up crayons.  For those who put regular crayons in don't the crayons mark the fabric?  And do you make anything to hold a sharpener?

This is the tut I used if anyone is interested:
http://yougogirl.typepad.com/you_go...-has-passed-and-valentines-isnt-yet-here.html

I have never made the notebook holder with it though I do have some tuts marked as I want to try it someday.  Diane is correct -- I made the pencil holder as a birthday gift and made a coordinating tote and filled it with a sketch pad and some other art supplies for a birthday gift.




RMAMom said:


> Has anyone seen any patterns or tutorials for Advent or Christmas calendar countdowns. I would have sworn that I saw one with little Christmas stocking or elf shoes on a ribbon but I cant find it now and don't seem to be finding anything that is sewn. Maybe I'm not searching with the right words or phrases.


I swore I had some bookmarked, but this is the only one I have and it is not sewing:
http://xtremeteamduty.blogspot.com/2009/11/toilet-paper-roll-advent-calendar.html

I will try a Pinterst search and see if I can come up with any others.  BRB......

I'm back:
http://katieemrich.blogspot.com/2010/12/advent-complete.html

no tut but the pic tells all:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/32907973@N07/4147584457/

http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2008/11/20/embroidered-felt-advent-calendar.html

http://cannycrafter.blogspot.com/2010/11/christmas-countdown-project-20-advent.html

http://kimberlypetersen.typepad.com/photos/things_i_made/advent.html

There are way too many to post -- go on Pinterest and do a serach for "advent" and you'll get a bunch of ideas that pop up.  HTH.


----------



## VBAndrea

BTW, forgot to let you all know I have a new to me sewing machine.  It is a SInger that is approximately 20-22 years old.  It does a straight stitch and a zig zag.  It was gifted to me by an optician at work that rarely uses it.  I have yet to try it -- working on cleaning my sewing space and have no table space to even put it (grrr!!!).  I have no manual for it and it has no accessories, but I'm hoping to take it for a spin this week.

Have to work on burp cloths and a taggie for ds's teacher whose last day is the 10th b/f going on her maternity leave.  Then must work on an item for the auction.  My poor kids get zilch.  I have to bottoms done for dd so I am hoping to embroider two shirts for her very soon -- both bottoms have been done since August.  I did not sign up for the recent BG hoping that if I cut back a wee bit on those my poor kids can get some things of their own to wear.  I feel really bad neglecting them so much.


----------



## cogero

GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



It came out adorable.



VBAndrea said:


> BTW, forgot to let you all know I have a new to me sewing machine.  It is a SInger that is approximately 20-22 years old.  It does a straight stitch and a zig zag.  It was gifted to me by an optician at work that rarely uses it.  I have yet to try it -- working on cleaning my sewing space and have no table space to even put it (grrr!!!).  I have no manual for it and it has no accessories, but I'm hoping to take it for a spin this week.
> 
> Have to work on burp cloths and a taggie for ds's teacher whose last day is the 10th b/f going on her maternity leave.  Then must work on an item for the auction.  My poor kids get zilch.  I have to bottoms done for dd so I am hoping to embroider two shirts for her very soon -- both bottoms have been done since August.  I did not sign up for the recent BG hoping that if I cut back a wee bit on those my poor kids can get some things of their own to wear.  I feel really bad neglecting them so much.



Can't wait to see the new machine. I am on the hunt for a new old machine but am really waiting until January because I plan on redoing my space a bit then.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Chiara,  
 OOPS!!!  Please except my apologies...when I posted the pictures of my crayon roll last night....I typed Nini's name instead of yours!!!  That will teach me not to post when I'm half asleep
Thanks for your help.
Sheila


----------



## DMGeurts

I am so far behind!  But I am making an honest effort to catch up.  



aidansmommy said:


> Happy Halloween everybody!  Super busy tomorrow but wanted to step out of lurkdom to wish everyone a day of fun with lots of tricks and treats!!
> 
> (have to share a pic of my monkey all dressed up too!)



Super cute!



Colleen27 said:


> Thought I'd pop in to share my first completed Halloween costume of the year. I'm very proud of it - it was my first go-round with costume satin and I can now say that I have honestly mastered my serger! Don't mind the petti peaking out, I had to take that in about an inch in the waist after yesterday's fitting/pictures but it was clearanced at Target and for $7 it was easier to go a size up for length and alter the waist than to make one from scratch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'll have pics of older DD's Elizabeth Swan from At World's End, complete with duct tape armor, but right now the paint is still drying on the overcoat and my model is fast asleep.



AMAZING!  I just love this - and I really love the broom too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as somE of you may remember my dd Brendi and her new dh David recently lost their 1st baby { ectopic/cyst/endometriosis} in early sept. at abut 6 weeks & when she went back to schedule surgery on cyst/endo it was ALL GONE!!! so no surgery,doc asked what church she went too he had no other answer for whathad happened...
> he told them to wait to affter her next cyckle and then they could try again ...i realized that the baby had been a surprise but it had helped them decide to try now rather than in the next year or so as planned...
> well dd called last night to tell me she had a POSOTIVE  pregnancy test yesterday morning! she had to wait to call me because i told her his parents should hear 1st..this will be their 1st g'baby and my 9th!
> dsil had to go to atlanta to pick his mom up form the hosp. { she has rods in her spine and had to have work done to replace some things in there} his dad can't drive anymore,has ms and it's starting to progress...so David is a good son and takes them to docs and such...anyways Brendi couldn't tell me till after he told hisparents!
> the only thing that gets to me is now we can find out these things sooo early...makes the waiting and praying longer!
> she is about 3 weeks and due date is july 12th by her calculations.her b'day is july 14th!
> ...i think their romantic weekend in the mountians a few weeks ago did the trick!
> so now i am praying and counting down the days till she goes to the docs and also till she gets to the 2nd trimester! not sure when she will tell Elli & Blaze who are SOOOO ready for a baby brother or sister!
> Brendi & David have already been playing the name game,tossing around names like Ivy/Landry and Declan/Deagan and Cooper which i dearly love! but a girl at work just announced her new baby will be Cooper...and i alrady had a plan to call the lil guy cooper sooper pooper! hehe,...
> no matter the wee ones name it willl be another blessing for us all....
> thank you for letting me go on and on...excited and scared all at the same time...



Beth - I am praying for an easy pregnancy for Brendi.  And congratulations.  



SallyfromDE said:


> My Mother always wanted an embroidery machine. When my Dad passed, she went out and bought one, it was the "new" Brother 180D. Well, she had it a year, and rarely used it. She just didn't take to it. I ended up with it. I think I used it about a year, maybe more, when I started to get hoop envy. But, I was able to make quite a bit with it. I made these really great key chains.
> 
> I later sold it and bought the 780D, which is similar to the 770. I wish they would make a larger hoop that was embroidery only. But I only occassionaly find something that I wish I could make with a larger hoop.
> 
> I really think that starting with the smaller hoop, made me comfortable with machine embroidery. And then wanting to learn more. Just think of the expense, if you get the larger machine, and decide it really isn't something you want to do. That is my take.



Please stop!!!    I still want a 770 in a bad way....  



PurpleEars said:


> I think it may depend on how well you can stick within your budget. I have a 4x4, I have hoop envy, and yet I am still happy with what I have and I create lots of things with that machine. Having said that, I am a very frugal person and I know I won't spend the money on a new machine until I can afford to do so.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that 4x4 = 16, whereas 5x7 = 35. You are getting twice the "embroiderable" area with a 5x7.
> .



ACK!!!    You are not making me feel any better...  LOL

Glad you went to ride a ride too!  I know I would have...  Actually, I probably would have skipped my meeting and rode rides all day.  



ivey_family said:


> A few pics of recent stuff:
> Easy-Fit Jeans I made dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Christening gown I made "in action":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No homemade costumes this year, but here's our little Dragon Family heading out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> C.



Super cute!  And the cristening gown is amazing!



Meshell2002 said:


> I'M FINISHED!
> 
> Got everything done for our trip. Good thing cause we leave Sat.
> 
> Here's the last full outfit for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I missed it....but I never saw discussion about the last week of PR so I thought I'd show you which one was mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to finish packing, clear off the camera, get my oil changed tomorrow, and have a day or 2 to relax before we leave.
> 
> When we get back I have to finish a few more fall outfits for DD, and myself (all of these are non disney), and DD dress coat.
> 
> love all the outfits! TMTQ!



Love both!!!  Especially the TS outfit - I just love TS!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!  Love, love, love seeing all the Halloween cuteness!  Thought I'd pop in and share my pirates!  I made both their costumes - all except Caleb's hat and Ella's pettiskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are their mean pirate faces!



Love the pirates!  You did an amazing job on their costumes!



teresajoy said:


> I finished Lydia's Grace Ruffle Dress the other day (AND found a camera AND batteries AND the card reader!!!). I love this pattern! Lydia decided to test my patience and picked the version with "ruffles ALL the way around!!!" (she said this while twirling around the living room, it was pretty cute!).
> 
> We then had some opposing ideas on the fabric placement (my version would have been more brown) which she won. I love the way it came out though, I think having green the prominent color really accents her pretty hair.
> 
> We are both thrilled with the dress!



This turned out beautiful - and you are right - it looks great with her hair!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is Alexa's Rapunzel dress.  Definitely not my best work.  I finished it in a few hours and she wasn't around to try it on as I sewed.  Oh well, she loves it and that's all that matters, right?



THis turned out great!

D~  <---- Reminder to self:  Don't ever slack on the Disbou thread over Halloween!


----------



## NiniMorris

GrammytoMany said:


> Chiara,
> OOPS!!!  Please except my apologies...when I posted the pictures of my crayon roll last night....I typed Nini's name instead of yours!!!  That will teach me not to post when I'm half asleep
> Thanks for your help.
> Sheila



LOL!  I didn't even notice that!  Chiara is always helping out so much!  (how sad is it that I didn't even seem y own name?)



Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Blaze a.k.a. Zeus...can't see him real clearly but he loved it so i was happy...it was chilly so they had to wear their school clothes under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the greeks and the prairie girls...and Pawpaw the Pimp! hehe the prairie girls said for him to "wear his 'pajamas' again this year" lol...i couldn't get a serious picture if i tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girls and Pawpaw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one...they went down to the swing so i snapped this from the carport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** love all the halloween pix! will have to case that lil witch outfit! i would love all g'girls as different colored witches next...we had a candy corn witch trick or treat last night ...so cute...
> ****** Brendi got call from docs office,sent her for blood work,will call her and schedule internal ultrasound soon...she will tell the kids after she gets the go ahead form the doc...so prayers abound...and thank you all for your care and support...
> ~Beth~



So cute!  Everything is amazing!



miprender said:


> Another thing to consider too is it will probably cost at least another $100 for supplies. You will need to buy stabilizer and embroidery thread just to name a few things.
> !



Thanks for the reminder...  If it wasn't for this trip - I could go buy one rightn ow.    Hmmm....  



cogero said:


> Wanted to share what I made for Barbara's auction now that it is posted.
> 
> Sometimes you need to sew just to be creative and destress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this came out.
> 
> Now I need to work on some other projects and I still need to make a list of things for our trip in about 50 days.



I know I've commented elsewhere - but I just love your outfits!



froggy33 said:


> We're back...well, we've been back for almost 2 weeks.  I got sick in Disney and then it got worse when we got back so I haven't done much of anything!  We did have a great time! and I will post pics of my daughter whenever I finally get them on my computer!  Plus I have a lot of catching up to do on here! I've been MIA for about 3 weeks!
> I did make another princess dress for a customer right before we left..I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just finished up her last order early this week.  (It took me about a week to get enough strength/motivation to get back to sewing).  I love how this turned out!  I don't do much applique by hand anymore, but wanted this one to be big and I am so pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  Now back to the thread for me!



Seriously - I love these!  Adorable!



mphalens said:


> I finished my decoupage princess jeans!!!  WooHoo!  One item done, many many more to go!



Yup - I can't wait to see pics of you wearing these!  



VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> DS had a bowling shirt (which I upsized successful to a 9/10) and I let him wear the yellow long sleeve t under it.  He choose to button up the bowling shirt though so you couldn't see the embroidery on the shirt, but he's worn it alone since:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had a modified Olivia to make it a shirt and Jeans.  John and George are on the front b/c they are her favorites.  Paul and Ringo are on the back.  The placement of the embroidered autographs on the jeans matches where the Beatles are on the shirt.  All appliques that aren't Beatles are from HeatherSue.  The jeans took a long time to do but I really love them.  And dd noticed right away that the sun was the sun from Rapunzel -- I just thought it looked cool and Here Comes The Sun is a favorite song of ours and happens to be the name of our male dog as well (we call him "Sunny" -- dddog is Penny Lane -- "Penny").  BTW, doggies had to be named Beatles named b/c mom is Lucy In The SKy With Diamonds (Lucy) though the breeder said we could call them whatever we wanted.  She let us pick the Beatle names and I was going to call the dogs Tai Chi and Zen, but it didn't fit their personalities so Sunny and Penny are their call names.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I am in love with these outfits!  You did an absolutely amazing job, as usual!  I love the fabric, the placement - everything!  



Piper said:


> They are actually quick to make.  I made 24 of them for my class "back in the day!  My whole room was color coded and there were 4 crayon rollups, 4 pair of the "right color" scissors, pencils, rulers, and glue.



These are so cute!  I need something like those crates for my sewing room - and I love the perfect bows on them!



cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up



Perfect!  I wish I had little kids to sew for...  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Super perfect!  I love the colors you chose!

OK - I am really sorry - for those of you that don't follow my PTR or FB...  I've been busy too...  I've managed to draft a pattern for The Ultimate Disney park bag...  Here's a few pictures, if you'd like to see more - there's a link in my siggy to the post in my PTR - with tons more pics.  

Front:





Back:





Interior:





Then, I also got a new machine the other day - which I've managed to fully restore...  Super excited about it, because it's a vintage machine that does a satin stitch for appliques.  I've been in the market for a *new* machine since one of my Brothers died, and I've had to use Victoria's machine for appliqueing...  I really wanted a Singer 401A - but now that I have this machine, I think I got lucky.    It's a Singer 1961 503A - otherwise known as "The Rocketeer" or "Singer's Last Great Machine"...

A couple befores and afters... If you want to see more pics - again - they are in my PTR.  

































It came with a sewing table (which now has a new home) and the original box of accessories and original manual:





For a whopping:







Thanks for letting me share.  

D~


----------



## cogero

D I love your vintage machines.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cydswipe said:


> I am having trouble figuring out my new machine.  I am messing around before I do something "great" or expensive or anything out of my league.
> 
> I am having a horrible time.  Help.  Right now, I'm just using yellow thread w/ white bobbin thread.  When it comes to the satin type stitch, it's ALL white.  I've done the + - buttons and taken out the bobbin and "thought" I turned the screw correctly.
> 
> Any help out there!  I could throw this machine at the wall.



I have the 780D, which I think is the same machine but with Disney designs. I had the same issue and took it back to the place I got it, and was told to NEVER touch the tension screw. But she knew exactly what my problem was. She took the bobbin casing out, which lifts right out, it sort of reminds me of @, the tip of @ had a burr in it and was causing my bobbin thread to come to the top. But before running your machine back in, or returning it (I don't know how you bought it), double check your bobbin. Is it in right? Do you have the right size bobbin? (mine is seriously similar to my Janome sewing bobbin). Rethread it. If it still has this problem, I'd take it to be looked at.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I have a 21yo neice, that I don't really give Xmas gifts to any longer, but she is seriously excited to be taking her boyfriend to the World in Feb. for her 22nd Bday. I started to take her to Disney when she was 4 and she has gone every year until the last few because of work and school. She has a serious love for Disney and is hoping to show her boyfriend why she loves it so much. 

Last year I did give her a zippered hoodie, with the beast outline on the front from HeatherSue. She loved it!! Beauty and the Beast is her absolute favorite. Well, Belle is her favoite and the beast comes with it. Boyfriend told her no matchie matchie shirts. 

Any ideas? The weather at that time can be iffy. A shirt would most likely be covered up. I was thinking maybe a handbag? With Belle. But I don't want to get too involved. What does everyone think? Any super great ideas?


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> Super perfect!  I love the colors you chose!
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I also got a new machine the other day - which I've managed to fully restore...  Super excited about it, because it's a vintage machine that does a satin stitch for appliques.  I've been in the market for a *new* machine since one of my Brothers died, and I've had to use Victoria's machine for appliqueing...  I really wanted a Singer 401A - but now that I have this machine, I think I got lucky.    It's a Singer 1961 503A - otherwise known as "The Rocketeer" or "Singer's Last Great Machine"...
> 
> A couple befores and afters... If you want to see more pics - again - they are in my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a whopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



Awesome bag!!! And what a great sewing find! Love the machine.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*this is a drive by posting..
 we're headed toa family reunion for dh's mom's family so i am posting while i wait on the 'pumpkin crunch' to finish...new recipe i found on pinterest...smells yummers...
  a few mos. ago a friend asked me to make her an apron for her wedding reception introduction...her's new hubs is a steelers fan,so she bought the steelers/gold fabric and pattern and i siad id do it for free if i could keep the left over fabric and pattern...well it was a reversible pattern but i thought it could be done one sided.i was wrong..easier to do reversible than try to make the back pretty..so i has soem pretty b/w fabric i used for the other side,and on pocket and fabric flower....it turned out really cute...i went to the steelers site and copied/inlarged nd flipped the 's' from a ladies tee. and appliqued it to the reverse {lady} side...her new last name is Simpson so it was a perfect app. so she has a game day apron and an everyday apron...















[
   and just cause i wanna...Brendi and the brides sister Pam{ we've been friends with them for years,Pam works with us and Chalvia { bride} was Elli & Blaze's pre-k teacher...we have a running joke with Pam at work ,we are all 'swirl girls'....one lady at work doesn't know why we can be such good close friends! her prob...anyway...Brendi was dancing with Pam and rubbing her 'poppy seed bump' saying Pammie is my babymama! hehe...Brenid is 4 weeks 3 days today and alrady feeling prggo...David is out of his mind happy and already picked out stroller/crib etc...even trying on diaper bags! hehe so sweet! anyway here's my happy dd . she is telling Elli and Blaze they will have a baby bro or sis sometime this week...i can't wait...ultrasound on friday...hormone levels went from 189 to 470 in 2 days so seems all's good...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/B]*


----------



## Disneymom1218

SallyfromDE said:


> I have a 21yo neice, that I don't really give Xmas gifts to any longer, but she is seriously excited to be taking her boyfriend to the World in Feb. for her 22nd Bday. I started to take her to Disney when she was 4 and she has gone every year until the last few because of work and school. She has a serious love for Disney and is hoping to show her boyfriend why she loves it so much.
> 
> Last year I did give her a zippered hoodie, with the beast outline on the front from HeatherSue. She loved it!! Beauty and the Beast is her absolute favorite. Well, Belle is her favoite and the beast comes with it. Boyfriend told her no matchie matchie shirts.
> 
> Any ideas? The weather at that time can be iffy. A shirt would most likely be covered up. I was thinking maybe a handbag? With Belle. But I don't want to get too involved. What does everyone think? Any super great ideas?



What about a Belle themed Rosetta bag?


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I am really sorry - for those of you that don't follow my PTR or FB...  I've been busy too...  I've managed to draft a pattern for The Ultimate Disney park bag...  Here's a few pictures, if you'd like to see more - there's a link in my siggy to the post in my PTR - with tons more pics.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I already commented on your ptr, but dd just saw your bag.  For the front pic she cracked up and then started this awful scream/squeal mimicking Donald very loudly into my ear.  I may now have hearing loss thanks to you.  And then when she saw the back she just lost it cracking up!



SallyfromDE said:


> I have a 21yo neice, that I don't really give Xmas gifts to any longer, but she is seriously excited to be taking her boyfriend to the World in Feb. for her 22nd Bday. I started to take her to Disney when she was 4 and she has gone every year until the last few because of work and school. She has a serious love for Disney and is hoping to show her boyfriend why she loves it so much.
> 
> Last year I did give her a zippered hoodie, with the beast outline on the front from HeatherSue. She loved it!! Beauty and the Beast is her absolute favorite. Well, Belle is her favoite and the beast comes with it. Boyfriend told her no matchie matchie shirts.
> 
> Any ideas? The weather at that time can be iffy. A shirt would most likely be covered up. I was thinking maybe a handbag? With Belle. But I don't want to get too involved. What does everyone think? Any super great ideas?


I love the idea of a Belle bag -- I would do one just like D's Donald bag (well, with my sewing skills I'm not sure it would be just like D's, but I'd give it a shot).



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is a drive by posting..
> we're headed toa family reunion for dh's mom's family so i am posting while i wait on the 'pumpkin crunch' to finish...new recipe i found on pinterest...smells yummers...
> a few mos. ago a friend asked me to make her an apron for her wedding reception introduction...her's new hubs is a steelers fan,so she bought the steelers/gold fabric and pattern and i siad id do it for free if i could keep the left over fabric and pattern...well it was a reversible pattern but i thought it could be done one sided.i was wrong..easier to do reversible than try to make the back pretty..so i has soem pretty b/w fabric i used for the other side,and on pocket and fabric flower....it turned out really cute...i went to the steelers site and copied/inlarged nd flipped the 's' from a ladies tee. and appliqued it to the reverse {lady} side...her new last name is Simpson so it was a perfect app. so she has a game day apron and an everyday apron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Very cute!  Though I do not like the Steelers.  


QUESTION
Can a washable crinkly fabric to be put inside a taggie blanket be purchased at Joann's?  I really should go look today b/c I have a 25% off coupon but I don't think I have time.  My coupon for the rest of the week is 10% off, so better than nothing.  I have read people use diaper wipe packs to put inside, but I fear what would happen in the dryer.*


----------



## Daisy'sMama

DMGeurts said:


> Super perfect!  I love the colors you chose!
> 
> OK - I am really sorry - for those of you that don't follow my PTR or FB...  I've been busy too...  I've managed to draft a pattern for The Ultimate Disney park bag...  Here's a few pictures, if you'd like to see more - there's a link in my siggy to the post in my PTR - with tons more pics.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~




That Donald purse it the end! My DD Daisy would just die! If you ever care to share or sell the pattern, please let me know! 

Congrats on the "new" machine too!


----------



## mkwj

I know when I was planning my trip I looked for children around the world fabric for Epcot.  Never could find what I was looking for.  Well of course today I found some.  Thought this was cute and someone else might benefit.  

http://www.fabricworm.com/kopupiunnapi.html.  It comes in 3 different colors too.


----------



## Sarahlovy

VBAndrea said:


> *QUESTION*
> Can a washable crinkly fabric to be put inside a taggie blanket be purchased at Joann's?  I really should go look today b/c I have a 25% off coupon but I don't think I have time.  My coupon for the rest of the week is 10% off, so better than nothing.  I have read people use diaper wipe packs to put inside, but I fear what would happen in the dryer.



I am just an obsessive lurker (although everyone here has inspired me to start sewing- I have several dresses done for my daughter!) but I have used potato chip and cereal bags cut up for crinkle and they wash and dry well- just don't iron the cereal bags.


----------



## PurpleEars

GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Great job on the crayon roll!



VBAndrea said:


> BTW, forgot to let you all know I have a new to me sewing machine.  It is a SInger that is approximately 20-22 years old.  It does a straight stitch and a zig zag.  It was gifted to me by an optician at work that rarely uses it.  I have yet to try it -- working on cleaning my sewing space and have no table space to even put it (grrr!!!).  I have no manual for it and it has no accessories, but I'm hoping to take it for a spin this week.
> 
> Have to work on burp cloths and a taggie for ds's teacher whose last day is the 10th b/f going on her maternity leave.  Then must work on an item for the auction.  My poor kids get zilch.  I have to bottoms done for dd so I am hoping to embroider two shirts for her very soon -- both bottoms have been done since August.  I did not sign up for the recent BG hoping that if I cut back a wee bit on those my poor kids can get some things of their own to wear.  I feel really bad neglecting them so much.



Congrats on a new machine! Please make sure your children get their special clothes! I will try to take over the patchwork twirl duty for the BG's for a bit  Of course, that means I actually have to be at home to do that...



DMGeurts said:


> OK - I am really sorry - for those of you that don't follow my PTR or FB...  I've been busy too...  I've managed to draft a pattern for The Ultimate Disney park bag...  Here's a few pictures, if you'd like to see more - there's a link in my siggy to the post in my PTR - with tons more pics.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I also got a new machine the other day - which I've managed to fully restore...  Super excited about it, because it's a vintage machine that does a satin stitch for appliques.  I've been in the market for a *new* machine since one of my Brothers died, and I've had to use Victoria's machine for appliqueing...  I really wanted a Singer 401A - but now that I have this machine, I think I got lucky.    It's a Singer 1961 503A - otherwise known as "The Rocketeer" or "Singer's Last Great Machine"...
> 
> A couple befores and afters... If you want to see more pics - again - they are in my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



Nice find on your machine! You did a great job on your bag. I am sure you will get lots of comments (especially when you wear it with your Project Runway outfit)!



SallyfromDE said:


> I have a 21yo neice, that I don't really give Xmas gifts to any longer, but she is seriously excited to be taking her boyfriend to the World in Feb. for her 22nd Bday. I started to take her to Disney when she was 4 and she has gone every year until the last few because of work and school. She has a serious love for Disney and is hoping to show her boyfriend why she loves it so much.
> 
> Last year I did give her a zippered hoodie, with the beast outline on the front from HeatherSue. She loved it!! Beauty and the Beast is her absolute favorite. Well, Belle is her favoite and the beast comes with it. Boyfriend told her no matchie matchie shirts.
> 
> Any ideas? The weather at that time can be iffy. A shirt would most likely be covered up. I was thinking maybe a handbag? With Belle. But I don't want to get too involved. What does everyone think? Any super great ideas?



I would vote for a Belle Rosetta - yellow ruffles with roses (or frayed rosettes?)



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is a drive by posting..
> we're headed toa family reunion for dh's mom's family so i am posting while i wait on the 'pumpkin crunch' to finish...new recipe i found on pinterest...smells yummers...
> a few mos. ago a friend asked me to make her an apron for her wedding reception introduction...her's new hubs is a steelers fan,so she bought the steelers/gold fabric and pattern and i siad id do it for free if i could keep the left over fabric and pattern...well it was a reversible pattern but i thought it could be done one sided.i was wrong..easier to do reversible than try to make the back pretty..so i has soem pretty b/w fabric i used for the other side,and on pocket and fabric flower....it turned out really cute...i went to the steelers site and copied/inlarged nd flipped the 's' from a ladies tee. and appliqued it to the reverse {lady} side...her new last name is Simpson so it was a perfect app. so she has a game day apron and an everyday apron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just cause i wanna...Brendi and the brides sister Pam{ we've been friends with them for years,Pam works with us and Chalvia { bride} was Elli & Blaze's pre-k teacher...we have a running joke with Pam at work ,we are all 'swirl girls'....one lady at work doesn't know why we can be such good close friends! her prob...anyway...Brendi was dancing with Pam and rubbing her 'poppy seed bump' saying Pammie is my babymama! hehe...Brenid is 4 weeks 3 days today and alrady feeling prggo...David is out of his mind happy and already picked out stroller/crib etc...even trying on diaper bags! hehe so sweet! anyway here's my happy dd . she is telling Elli and Blaze they will have a baby bro or sis sometime this week...i can't wait...ultrasound on friday...hormone levels went from 189 to 470 in 2 days so seems all's good...*



Great job on the apron! Glad to hear that Brendi's pregnancy is progressing well!


Another "live" TR update:
Today was the last day at my conference. The session started at 9 but DL opened at 8 this morning, which meant I went over to DL before my conference again! I got pictures taken with Minnie, Chip & Dale, and Alice and Mad Hatter, got a Space Mountain fastpast, and rode Buzz Lightyear before heading over to the conference hotel. I went back to California Adventure this afternoon (session ended at 12) and rode some more headliners (ToT, California Screaming) and new rides (Little Mermaid, Goofy's Sky School). After 4 hours in the parks, I came back to the hotel for dinner and see what the Disboutiquers are up to . I am heading back to the parks in a bit. I don't think I will last until park close (11 for DL), but it will be nice to soak in the atmosphere for one more time before the next trip. My camera died again so I didn't get many good pictures. I need to look into that when I get home. I am mostly packed, I just need to throw in the last minute packing items on top of my suitcase tomorrow morning. In many ways I am ready to go home, since I have been away from home and on my own for a week. I missed my "normal" rountine!


----------



## belle41379

2girlsmommy said:


> I'm open to either!  I just don't have any SW themed fabric and it seems hard to get and I'm running out of time... Our trip is right after thanksgiving...
> Thanks in advance!
> Erica



How about a white drapy dress, then do her hair (or make yarn clips) to look like Lea?  Or, you could do a sage green dress with a ecru robe/jacket/sleeves, then make hair clip ears for Yoda?



GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll B by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Crayon Roll A by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Great job!  Aren't they fun? 


DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



LOVE the bag! Great job!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /B]*


*

What a cute idea!


I made some homemade ornaments last night for a church event.  I'm hoping to go shopping for Christmas fabric today.  Keep your fingers crossed! Lol*


----------



## GrammytoMany

Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.  

After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.

Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.




Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr




Maggie Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr




Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Sheila


----------



## VBAndrea

Sarahlovy said:


> I am just an obsessive lurker (although everyone here has inspired me to start sewing- I have several dresses done for my daughter!) but I have used potato chip and cereal bags cut up for crinkle and they wash and dry well- just don't iron the cereal bags.


Thanks.  Joann's had no such fabric.  I may be eating a lot of Doritos tonight (that makes more sense than transferring them to a tupperware).  Or I could just line the taggie with soft batting -- can't decide!  I made it patchwork so I wonder if I could make a couple of the squares crinkle but not the entire taggie -- I may try that.  ETA I just ironed a corner of the Dorito bag between scrap fabric and the bag melted.  It is a gift so I am just going to put a thin batting or flannel between the layers.



GrammytoMany said:


> Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.
> 
> After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.
> 
> Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila


Oh how I love purple!  Beautiful job.  I contemplated getting minky for my taggie this morning at Joann's but I decided to stick with cheap instead and will stick with what I've started.  I bought lots of solid flannel for GKTW pillow cases since it was on sale.


ENABLER ALERT:  Joann's has solid flannel for $2.49 a yard and they are offering a 20% military discount on top of that -- I stocked up for GKTW pocket pillows.


----------



## cogero

GrammytoMany said:


> Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.
> 
> After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.
> 
> Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Oh wow love the dresses.

I love Taggys.


----------



## froggy33

First of all....to all those that commented on the princess dress and Minnie Vida THANK YOU!  I, of course, had a long multi going, then got busy and now it's gone!  It's so lovely to see all the wonderful things you guys say.  I know we all do this for our love of sewing and our kids, but it is still nice to be acknowledged!



RMAMom said:


> Has anyone seen any patterns or tutorials for Advent or Christmas calendar countdowns. I would have sworn that I saw one with little Christmas stocking or elf shoes on a ribbon but I cant find it now and don't seem to be finding anything that is sewn. Maybe I'm not searching with the right words or phrases.



I have the one you are talking about...let me see if I can find where I got it....GOT IT!  http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/in-the-hoop/SWAK_ppd_ith_ChristmasAdventCalendar.htm

It is really cute and not difficult.  I got about 8-10 numbers done last year and ran our of time (story of my life!).  Good luck!

Jessica


----------



## GrammytoMany

VBAndrea,  
Question re: Military discount at Joann's.  Is it all the time or just special days?  Do they accept them if your spouse is retired from the military?  I know at some stores/zoo/park/etc I can use it but some will say "Only if your spouse is active right now."  The way I look at it is -- retired or active they served and/or serving their country.
Sheila


----------



## NiniMorris

I'm not Andrea...but it is in honor of Veterans day.  Now through this Saturday, 20% off with a valid military ID card...does not matter if it is retired or active duty, spouse or member or just plain dependent (like my daughter).


Hope that answers your question...


Nini
Wife of retired First SGT Army


----------



## NiniMorris

If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!

I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!



Nini


----------



## GrammytoMany

NiniMorris said:


> I'm not Andrea...but it is in honor of Veterans day.  Now through this Saturday, 20% off with a valid military ID card...does not matter if it is retired or active duty, spouse or member or just plain dependent (like my daughter).
> 
> 
> Hope that answers your question...
> 
> 
> Nini
> Wife of retired First SGT Army



Nini,Thanks for the information.  I'll definitely have to visit Joann's this week

Sheila


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disneymom1218 said:


> What about a Belle themed Rosetta bag?



I do like this idea. I think I'll have to take a look at the pattern. I lost another quote with this idea. Sorry to be so rude. I really love the Donald bag to. I think I could come up with something like that even. Now to think on it.....



NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



How about an IOU?


----------



## VBAndrea

GrammytoMany said:


> VBAndrea,
> Question re: Military discount at Joann's.  Is it all the time or just special days?  Do they accept them if your spouse is retired from the military?  I know at some stores/zoo/park/etc I can use it but some will say "Only if your spouse is active right now."  The way I look at it is -- retired or active they served and/or serving their country.
> Sheila


I see Nini already answered you and she knew more than I did.  I went in with my 10% off coupon and saw someone in the checkout show their ID and then saw the sign for the 20% off.  I think they usually offer that discount on military-ish holidays like the 4th and Memorial Day as well.  The best part is you get 20% off sale items as well.  

And FYI, the ACMoore's here give a 10% discount for military but you have to ask for it.  I'm not sure if that is nationwide or not, but never hurts to ask.



NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


I was wondering what that noise was!


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> I do like this idea. I think I'll have to take a look at the pattern. I lost another quote with this idea. Sorry to be so rude. I really love the Donald bag to. I think I could come up with something like that even. Now to think on it.....
> 
> 
> 
> How about an IOU?



My mother does that every year with an IOU


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> OK - I am really sorry - for those of you that don't follow my PTR or FB...  I've been busy too...  I've managed to draft a pattern for The Ultimate Disney park bag...  Here's a few pictures, if you'd like to see more - there's a link in my siggy to the post in my PTR - with tons more pics.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:



I think this is my FAVORITE.APPLIQUE.EVER!  I love the colors, his expression, the utility of the bag.  Everything!!!!  Please do sell this pattern!  Super, super, super cute!!  



> Then, I also got a new machine the other day - which I've managed to fully restore...  Super excited about it, because it's a vintage machine that does a satin stitch for appliques.  I've been in the market for a *new* machine since one of my Brothers died, and I've had to use Victoria's machine for appliqueing...  I really wanted a Singer 401A - but now that I have this machine, I think I got lucky.    It's a Singer 1961 503A - otherwise known as "The Rocketeer" or "Singer's Last Great Machine"...
> 
> A couple befores and afters... If you want to see more pics - again - they are in my PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a whopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



Oh, my goodness!  How fantastic!  What a bargain, too!  While it is all fresh in your mind, would you mind listing the cleaning supplies and oils needed for a restoration(or PM me)?  Beth is calling to me from the garage.  I did discover that she has already been rewired, so I don't think we're going to have to do that!  (I will still go over it all with a fine tooth comb, though to be certain!)

I'm asking for a new sewing table for Christmas, a really long one, so I can't wait to get things cleaned up and organized, including Beth!



GrammytoMany said:


> Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



So pretty!  I love coordinating clothes for siblings!

I'm trying to get all my Christmas shopping and cards done AND have two kids with November birthdays, including a First birthday party (Minnie red dot theme!) to plan, so I am swamped!  I'll be in and out of the thread for the next few weeks.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## JennaGlatzer

I love the Donald bag!!

Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:






Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!


----------



## jessica52877

NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Wow! I wondered what that noise was! I'll be happy to accept the gift for Christmas and love and cherish it no matter what color it is!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> These are just the Beatles outfits I made for the Fab Faux concert (still need to get some better pics of Halloween costumes). ETA I swear I resized the pics in Photobucket so I have no clue why they remain huge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:



AWESOME!!!!  
I keep meaning to tell you - Just Fabrics in RI (yes, I know you aren't there, but I also know she'll ship at a reasonable price) has LOTS of the different Beatles fabrics if you need any more . . . 



babynala said:


> Not sure how I missed this earlier but these came out fabulous.  You are going to be a big hit in WDW.



Thanks!

And Thanks to everyone else for the kind comments!!!



billwendy said:


> If anyone would like to come and help us with Evan's Big Give, it'd be AWESOME!! This little guy LOVES his characters, and there are still some to be used in creations for him! Also could use a few baby things, and maybe a rosetta for mom!!!!
> Here he is dressed up for Halloween with his little sister Kiera!



If I get all my sewing done before our trip I will try to make something!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hehe i keep my fat butt behind the camera! but i wore my eeyore fleece pj pants and eeyore house coat! comfy and eveyone thought i was desses as an old lady i think! hehe...Gracie siad for us to wear our pajamas...so i did...we do that on christmas eve so maybe she was confused...who knows but it was nice to just go in and curl up and watch 'once upon a time' on the dvr after they all left!



Love the comfy halloween costumes! They're great, aren't they?



cogero said:


> Okay here is the finished crayon roll



Great job!



miprender said:


> When we ate 1900 PF I used Heather's Mad Hatter Mickey Head on the shirts and it got me complimentary PhotoPass pics that they take before you enter



oooh!  that's some awesome pixie dust!



belle41379 said:


> These are so cute!  Perfect for a winter Disney trip.   How did you make them????



lots of time, pin sticks and patience!  It's like making a puzzle without the picture.



2girlsmommy said:


> I'm open to either!  I just don't have any SW themed fabric and it seems hard to get and I'm running out of time... Our trip is right after thanksgiving...
> Thanks in advance!
> Erica



Just Fabrics in RI has some of the Star Wars fabric - she's on Facebook and very helpful!  Don't know if you feel you have enough time to order, but I know her Star Wars fabrics are $4.00 a yard 



GrammytoMany said:


> I did it...I made a crayon roll tonight.  Thanks to Nini and her help



Great job!



SallyfromDE said:


> I have a 21yo neice, that I don't really give Xmas gifts to any longer, but she is seriously excited to be taking her boyfriend to the World in Feb. for her 22nd Bday. I started to take her to Disney when she was 4 and she has gone every year until the last few because of work and school. She has a serious love for Disney and is hoping to show her boyfriend why she loves it so much.
> 
> Last year I did give her a zippered hoodie, with the beast outline on the front from HeatherSue. She loved it!! Beauty and the Beast is her absolute favorite. Well, Belle is her favoite and the beast comes with it. Boyfriend told her no matchie matchie shirts.
> 
> Any ideas? The weather at that time can be iffy. A shirt would most likely be covered up. I was thinking maybe a handbag? With Belle. But I don't want to get too involved. What does everyone think? Any super great ideas?



As soon as I read this I thought "Belle Rosetta" and I see others have had the same suggestion!  Good luck!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is a drive by posting..
> we're headed toa family reunion for dh's mom's family so i am posting while i wait on the 'pumpkin crunch' to finish...new recipe i found on pinterest...smells yummers...
> a few mos. ago a friend asked me to make her an apron for her wedding reception introduction...her's new hubs is a steelers fan,so she bought the steelers/gold fabric and pattern and i siad id do it for free if i could keep the left over fabric and pattern...well it was a reversible pattern but i thought it could be done one sided.i was wrong..easier to do reversible than try to make the back pretty..so i has soem pretty b/w fabric i used for the other side,and on pocket and fabric flower....it turned out really cute...i went to the steelers site and copied/inlarged nd flipped the 's' from a ladies tee. and appliqued it to the reverse {lady} side...her new last name is Simpson so it was a perfect app. so she has a game day apron and an everyday apron...
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
 Super cute!!!



mkwj said:



			I know when I was planning my trip I looked for children around the world fabric for Epcot.  Never could find what I was looking for.  Well of course today I found some.  Thought this was cute and someone else might benefit.  

http://www.fabricworm.com/kopupiunnapi.html.  It comes in 3 different colors too.
		
Click to expand...


I'm trying to restrain myself from going to look at that link . . .



Sarahlovy said:



			I am just an obsessive lurker (although everyone here has inspired me to start sewing- I have several dresses done for my daughter!) but I have used potato chip and cereal bags cut up for crinkle and they wash and dry well- just don't iron the cereal bags.
		
Click to expand...


I always wondered if those would work!



PurpleEars said:



			Another "live" TR update:
Today was the last day at my conference. The session started at 9 but DL opened at 8 this morning, which meant I went over to DL before my conference again! I got pictures taken with Minnie, Chip & Dale, and Alice and Mad Hatter, got a Space Mountain fastpast, and rode Buzz Lightyear before heading over to the conference hotel. I went back to California Adventure this afternoon (session ended at 12) and rode some more headliners (ToT, California Screaming) and new rides (Little Mermaid, Goofy's Sky School). After 4 hours in the parks, I came back to the hotel for dinner and see what the Disboutiquers are up to . I am heading back to the parks in a bit. I don't think I will last until park close (11 for DL), but it will be nice to soak in the atmosphere for one more time before the next trip. My camera died again so I didn't get many good pictures. I need to look into that when I get home. I am mostly packed, I just need to throw in the last minute packing items on top of my suitcase tomorrow morning. In many ways I am ready to go home, since I have been away from home and on my own for a week. I missed my "normal" rountine!
		
Click to expand...


I'm loving your live updates!  I think it's fabulous you're getting to go to DL so much during your conference!



GrammytoMany said:



			Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.  

After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.

Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.





Click to expand...


CUTENESS!



NiniMorris said:



			If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!

I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!



Nini
		
Click to expand...


OMG!  I'd be screaming too!


JennaGlatzer said:



			I love the Donald bag!!

Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:






Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!
		
Click to expand...


Those are FABULOUS!!!!


So - I'm home from my weekend trip to RI.  I saw my best friend marry the perfect girl for him and I wouldn't trade that for the world, but man!  do I want my voice back!  My fall allergies that I always had when I lived in RI attacked and my voice is GONE.  It is NOT fun to go to a wedding and see people you haven't seen in 12 years and not be able to talk.  BUT!  I DID get to meet Michelle and we had a fabulous time at Joann's before my voice was completely gone!  I scored some great fabrics while I was there and when I went to Just Fabrics AND my mom & I hit the sewing machine/embroidery machine place and they had a buttonhole attachment for my 401a!!!!  Happy Dance City, let me tell you!  

I'll post pics of the fabrics . . . but I think I'm at or over my limit here . . .*


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I already commented on your ptr, but dd just saw your bag.  For the front pic she cracked up and then started this awful scream/squeal mimicking Donald very loudly into my ear.  I may now have hearing loss thanks to you.  And then when she saw the back she just lost it cracking up!
> 
> .



LOL  Too funny...  I am glad your dd likes it.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.
> 
> After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.
> 
> Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



These are adorable and I love the taggie blanket - it looks super soft!  



VBAndrea said:


> I may be eating a lot of Doritos tonight (that makes more sense than transferring them to a tupperware).
> .



This makes the most sense to me, as well.    Good thinking.  



NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



ACK...  Well - I've been needing a new quilt...  



ivey_family said:


> I think this is my FAVORITE.APPLIQUE.EVER!  I love the colors, his expression, the utility of the bag.  Everything!!!!  Please do sell this pattern!  Super, super, super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my goodness!  How fantastic!  What a bargain, too!  While it is all fresh in your mind, would you mind listing the cleaning supplies and oils needed for a restoration(or PM me)?  Beth is calling to me from the garage.  I did discover that she has already been rewired, so I don't think we're going to have to do that!  (I will still go over it all with a fine tooth comb, though to be certain!)
> 
> .



Thanks!  I love how the applique turned out too.    It goes perfectly with my sense of humor.  

OK...  The list of chemicals...

Kerosene (to clean the old gunky gummed up oil out of the machine)
GoJo (non pumice) to clean the outside of the machine.
Brasso (to clean the brass)
Toothpaste or a misture of HOT water, salt and baking soda to clean the tarnish off of the silver

Lots of qtips, toothpicks (to clean out the little cracks that the qtips can't get into) and cotton balls to buff in the GoJo...  

I just feel like I am missing a few things... Here's the link to one of the websites that I found to be a huge resource.  http://blog.sew-classic.com/categories/263/sewing-machine-repair.aspx

And a link on youtube that's awesome!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bidpJsAzc2A

Hope that helps, and if you have any questions - please feel free to PM me.  



JennaGlatzer said:


> I love the Donald bag!!
> 
> Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!



Thanks!  THose jeans are adorable!  

D~


----------



## mphalens

Buzz & Aliens





Minnie





A Mickey curtain I found at Savers for $1.99 - I'm going to cut them out and use them for appliques!  I also scored 2 brand new Anakin Skywalker (little Anakin) pillowcases for $1.99 each!!!





Adorable ranch kids themed fabric - I'm using it for MBYBBQ









Tigger Flannel (on clearance at Joann's!!!)





And Flags of the World CHRISTMAS fabric!





And my buttonhole attachment (it is in MINT condition!!!)


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*nothng sewing wise to share,haven't felt like sewing since i finished the girls dresses for halloween..partly because of my car issues...i miss my car...not sure if i posted we got her back but she was barely made it home,car doc said not to put anymre money into her..so nowJoey drives me to work { 15 miles south} then himself to work { 30 miles north} then back to get me each afternoon then home...so we are gone from 7 to almost 6 and i am not getting any thrifting/alone/me time and after 3 weeks it is beginning to wear on me...i need to get in the sewing room and get outta the slump,i think i will do soem organizing/clean up from all the costume sewing and start on christmas outfits,jammies,gifts...i'm making fleece hats/scarfs for all the great nieces/nephews and also g'babies...and jammies for g'babies...
 Brendi is doing well,i think her body is so redy for this baby...the jeans she wore last month are getting tight,and now she feels a lil knot/lump when she tries to sleep on her tummy...it's gonna be a long 35 1/2 weeks! she is telling the kids sometime this week,i can't wait to be able to talk with them abut it...
  Brendi and David bought the McCalls crib set pattern last night at Joann's ,i said to wait till they had a sale but they had to buy something! hehe...she's thinking robot fabric/dots for a sweet boy { something she saw at joann }and black/white damask and a big floral accent fabric for a sweet girlie. but thi stoo could change...they have been playing the name game and have has several they liked but all ended up being friends/families babies names...cooper { my fave} deagan,colton...now they are on sabastian or sawyer! <<<love sawyer...also i love wyatt,i suggested langston...edge is the last name....for a girl brendi is hooked on Landry and likes maeve for a middle name...maeve is sweet and old fashioned and would be after my grandmother who always told us her middle name was WAY and my grandangel Caroline is named for her caroline elizabeth waye...when my grandmother passed away a few years ago they found her birth certificate and it says RENA MAY! not WAY>..so who knows...brendi has already used rena for elli..carena elliana victoria...so i like maeve...
 sorry to go on and on but i was going to see if any of you had soem names to throw into the mix! you know different regions have different names so it may help to get many different kinds of names in the mix...since we work in pre-k/daycare we hear many different types of names but i wanna get some new ideas...*


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

I have spent the last two days catching up and everything looks awesome.  The halloween costumes are so much fun to see.  Satin scares the bejeebers out of me but maybe someday I will get brave!

I am super excited.  I just signed up at the big give board and hope I can find some way to help out soon.




DMGeurts said:


> Then, I also got a new machine the other day - which I've managed to fully restore...  Super excited about it, because it's a vintage machine that does a satin stitch for appliques.  I've been in the market for a *new* machine since one of my Brothers died, and I've had to use Victoria's machine for appliqueing...  I really wanted a Singer 401A - but now that I have this machine, I think I got lucky.    It's a Singer 1961 503A - otherwise known as "The Rocketeer" or "Singer's Last Great Machine"...
> 
> A couple befores and afters... If you want to see more pics - again - they are in my PTR.



And I just had to say... this machine is a beauty!  I sew on a Singer 301.  I found it at a thrift store in the table for $10.  It only does a straight stich but it will sew through anything.


----------



## DMGeurts

Maggie at the Fort said:


> And I just had to say... this machine is a beauty!  I sew on a Singer 301.  I found it at a thrift store in the table for $10.  It only does a straight stich but it will sew through anything.



THanks!  I was just talking about the 301 in a PTR tonight...  I love the look of the black 301 because it reminds me of a tommy gun from the gangster movies of the 40's.  LOL  If it would zig-zag, it would have been my top choice as a second machine... but since my sewing room is so small - I only have room for 3 machines, so I really have to be picky, and get machines that serve my purpose.  Although - if I could get DH to put up a sturdy shelf in my sewingroom - I could splurge and buy all these wonderful machines, then swap them out when I get urge.  LOL

I would love to see pics of your 301!    And YAY for signing up on the BG board!  <3

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Adorable ranch kids themed fabric - I'm using it for MBYBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my buttonhole attachment (it is in MINT condition!!!)



Love the ranch kids fabric - that is the sweetest!  And so perfect for the MBYBBQ!

And - that buttonholer - AWESOME!!!!  I need to learn how to use mine too...  You know, Marianne, you've never posted pics of your machine either, come to think of it.    It would be nice to see what that button holer attaches to... after all, you've been taunting me with that 401 of yours for months now...  How do I even know you really have a 401???  Hmmmmm??????  

D~


----------



## miprender

Disneyjazz... nice job on the apron too bad about that team though No Gold & Black in this family as it is the Patriots all the way

Grammytomany.... love the dresses. 




NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> Nini



 I'd be screaming too



JennaGlatzer said:


> I love the Donald bag!!
> 
> Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!



Those are so cute... did you paint Mickey & Minnie onto the jeans?



mphalens said:


> So - I'm home from my weekend trip to RI.  I saw my best friend marry the perfect girl for him and I wouldn't trade that for the world, but man!  do I want my voice back!  My fall allergies that I always had when I lived in RI attacked and my voice is GONE.  It is NOT fun to go to a wedding and see people you haven't seen in 12 years and not be able to talk.  BUT!  I DID get to meet Michelle and we had a fabulous time at Joann's before my voice was completely gone!  I scored some great fabrics while I was there and when I went to Just Fabrics AND my mom & I hit the sewing machine/embroidery machine place and they had a buttonhole attachment for my 401a!!!!  Happy Dance City, let me tell you!
> 
> I'll post pics of the fabrics . . . but I think I'm at or over my limit here . . .



 You were my first DISMeet  It was fun shopping with you even though you were an enabler to my fabric hoarding 

I would love to see pics of your machine too.


----------



## ellenbenny

Crazy question, but did someone here say that are an eye doctor?  I have a question that I would like to ask regarding my newborn grandson, and wondering if anyone here would know?


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> I'm trying to get all my Christmas shopping and cards done AND have two kids with November birthdays, including a First birthday party (Minnie red dot theme!) to plan, so I am swamped!  I'll be in and out of the thread for the next few weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Me too. I am trying to do it all because I would love to just enjoy December. We have 2 November Birthdays DH and DS and I am hosting thanksgiving 



JennaGlatzer said:


> I love the Donald bag!!
> 
> Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!



These are just gorgeous.


----------



## karebear23

JennaGlatzer said:


> I love the Donald bag!!
> 
> Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!


Love the Jeans!



mphalens said:


> Buzz & Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey curtain I found at Savers for $1.99 - I'm going to cut them out and use them for appliques!  I also scored 2 brand new Anakin Skywalker (little Anakin) pillowcases for $1.99 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable ranch kids themed fabric - I'm using it for MBYBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Flannel (on clearance at Joann's!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Flags of the World CHRISTMAS fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my buttonhole attachment (it is in MINT condition!!!)


You found some great stuff!

Love the buttonholer!  I see them all the time at the thrift store...but not in great condition!



GrammytoMany said:


> Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.
> 
> After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.
> 
> Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



The dresses are so sweet!  I love when sisters match!
The taggie looks so cuddly!


----------



## JennaGlatzer

Thanks for all the compliments on the jeans! Yes, I painted them with fabric paints. Now I'm deciding whether or not to iron on some crystals.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> Buzz & Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey curtain I found at Savers for $1.99 - I'm going to cut them out and use them for appliques!  I also scored 2 brand new Anakin Skywalker (little Anakin) pillowcases for $1.99 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable ranch kids themed fabric - I'm using it for MBYBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Flannel (on clearance at Joann's!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Flags of the World CHRISTMAS fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my buttonhole attachment (it is in MINT condition!!!)


*great fabric finds but i dearly LOVE the cowboy fabric...so sweet and so many possibilities....i'd love it for a knot dress with cowgirl boots,pigtails and big raggie hair bows! *


----------



## VBAndrea

JennaGlatzer said:


> Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!


Welcome Those are excellent!  How old is your dd?



mphalens said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> I keep meaning to tell you - Just Fabrics in RI (yes, I know you aren't there, but I also know she'll ship at a reasonable price) has LOTS of the different Beatles fabrics if you need any more . . .
> 
> So - I'm home from my weekend trip to RI.  I saw my best friend marry the perfect girl for him and I wouldn't trade that for the world, but man!  do I want my voice back!  My fall allergies that I always had when I lived in RI attacked and my voice is GONE.  It is NOT fun to go to a wedding and see people you haven't seen in 12 years and not be able to talk.  BUT!  I DID get to meet Michelle and we had a fabulous time at Joann's before my voice was completely gone!  I scored some great fabrics while I was there and when I went to Just Fabrics AND my mom & I hit the sewing machine/embroidery machine place and they had a buttonhole attachment for my 401a!!!!  Happy Dance City, let me tell you!
> 
> I'll post pics of the fabrics . . . but I think I'm at or over my limit here . . .


You told me she had fabrics, but I wouldn't have had time to get them shipped b/f I made these outfits so I bought the only Beatles fabric I have ever seen and snatched up the last 1.5 yds of it (I have some left over though).  I should order at least two yrds of everything from Just Fabrics though b/c my kids are so into the Beatles that I know they would love more outfits. Never mind I'm not allowed to buy more fabric!  I was thankful to find the embroidery designs -- very hard to find since they are likely illegal!  THey didn't stitch out the greatest, but they are acceptable.

Sorry you were sick for the wedding.  My voice is lost now too, but I think it's a normal illness rather than allergies b/c dh is sick too and he doesn't get allergies.



mphalens said:


> Buzz & Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey curtain I found at Savers for $1.99 - I'm going to cut them out and use them for appliques!  I also scored 2 brand new Anakin Skywalker (little Anakin) pillowcases for $1.99 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable ranch kids themed fabric - I'm using it for MBYBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Flannel (on clearance at Joann's!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Flags of the World CHRISTMAS fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my buttonhole attachment (it is in MINT condition!!!)


Great scores -- the curtain is my favorite b/c it's so different and has a full body Mickey which I like.  I had some of the navy blue with fabric with Mickey on it and since I started doing BG's I wish I had bought a lot extra.  



miprender said:


> You were my first DISMeet  It was fun shopping with you even though you were an enabler to my fabric hoarding
> 
> I would love to see pics of your machine too.


Fabric hoarding???  That is not allowed!  I resisted half price clearance fabric at Joann's yesterday (though it really was calling my name!).



ellenbenny said:


> Crazy question, but did someone here say that are an eye doctor?  I have a question that I would like to ask regarding my newborn grandson, and wondering if anyone here would know?


I am an optometrist so pm me if you wish.  We don't see infants in our practice, but hopefully I will be able to you out.


----------



## cogero

Okay I am up way to early and should be working out but I am sitting here searching for appliques for Christmas presents instead.


----------



## babynala

NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> Nini


Yikes.  I think I would let her know that when she opens your gift she should say "thanks mom, its just what I wanted" and hope that next year you are nice enough to make another quilt for her (in the colors she wants).  




mphalens said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> So - I'm home from my weekend trip to RI.  I saw my best friend marry the perfect girl for him and I wouldn't trade that for the world, but man!  do I want my voice back!  My fall allergies that I always had when I lived in RI attacked and my voice is GONE.  It is NOT fun to go to a wedding and see people you haven't seen in 12 years and not be able to talk.  BUT!  I DID get to meet Michelle and we had a fabulous time at Joann's before my voice was completely gone!  I scored some great fabrics while I was there and when I went to Just Fabrics AND my mom & I hit the sewing machine/embroidery machine place and they had a buttonhole attachment for my 401a!!!!  Happy Dance City, let me tell you!
> 
> I'll post pics of the fabrics . . . but I think I'm at or over my limit here . . .


Sounds like you had fun at the wedding but what a bummer that your allergies were acting up.  Looks like you and Michelle had a successful shopping trip and I love all your fabrics, especially the little kids on the ranch fabric - too cute.  Great score on the buttonhole attachment.  

GrammytoMany  - those matching dresses are so cute and they look so comfy.  Love all the shades of purple.  

DisneyJazz - hope you can get out of your rut.  Maybe you could sew something for yourself so you can have some me time and something for just you.  Glad to hear that everything is going well with Brendi.  How exciting to be thinking about names, I'm no help with names.  We picked our kids names in the hospital, after they were born.

D~ your machine looks great, I'm sure he is feeling the love and will be making perfect zig zags very soon.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Love the ranch kids fabric - that is the sweetest!  And so perfect for the MBYBBQ!
> 
> And - that buttonholer - AWESOME!!!!  I need to learn how to use mine too...  You know, Marianne, you've never posted pics of your machine either, come to think of it.    It would be nice to see what that button holer attaches to... after all, you've been taunting me with that 401 of yours for months now...  How do I even know you really have a 401???  Hmmmmm??????
> 
> D~





miprender said:


> You were my first DISMeet  It was fun shopping with you even though you were an enabler to my fabric hoarding
> 
> I would love to see pics of your machine too.



I will take pics this afternoon for y'all 
If you're REALLY lucky I'll post them too! 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *great fabric finds but i dearly LOVE the cowboy fabric...so sweet and so many possibilities....i'd love it for a knot dress with cowgirl boots,pigtails and big raggie hair bows! *



Hmm - think I can pull off that look?  I don't have a little girl to dress up, although I wish I did!  



VBAndrea said:


> You told me she had fabrics, but I wouldn't have had time to get them shipped b/f I made these outfits so I bought the only Beatles fabric I have ever seen and snatched up the last 1.5 yds of it (I have some left over though).  I should order at least two yrds of everything from Just Fabrics though b/c my kids are so into the Beatles that I know they would love more outfits. Never mind I'm not allowed to buy more fabric!  I was thankful to find the embroidery designs -- very hard to find since they are likely illegal!  THey didn't stitch out the greatest, but they are acceptable.
> 
> Sorry you were sick for the wedding.  My voice is lost now too, but I think it's a normal illness rather than allergies b/c dh is sick too and he doesn't get allergies.
> 
> 
> Great scores -- the curtain is my favorite b/c it's so different and has a full body Mickey which I like.  I had some of the navy blue with fabric with Mickey on it and since I started doing BG's I wish I had bought a lot extra.
> 
> 
> Fabric hoarding???  That is not allowed!  I resisted half price clearance fabric at Joann's yesterday (though it really was calling my name!).



I think I can remember seeing at LEAST 6 different ones - and I know she has lots because they're sort of hidden in a back corner   Yup, I am SO not helpful when it comes to NOT buying fabrics!  Sorry 

I think my favorite might be the Mickey curtain too!  I took all the stitches out of it last night and the holes practically disappeared!   I'm definitely using two of the Mickeys on the boys park bags. . . have ideas for some others . . .


----------



## WyomingMomof6

ellenbenny said:


> Crazy question, but did someone here say that are an eye doctor?  I have a question that I would like to ask regarding my newborn grandson, and wondering if anyone here would know?


Edited because I see Andrea already answered!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

froggy33 said:


> http://i304
> .photobucket.com/albums/nn199/jcopeland3311/IMAG0048.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love both these dresses, sorry you were sick at Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO CUTE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Andrea, those Beatles outfits are FABULOUS!!!!  I can't even imagine how long those took!
> 
> 
> 
> DISNEYJAZZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great job on the apron!  We are not Steelers fan either, lol.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I am in love with that bag!  It turned out perfect!  I envy your ability to hand-applique!



GrammytoMany said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Those sister dresses are so sweet!  Cute taggie blanket!  I have to try one of those some day!



JennaGlatzer said:


> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!



Nice job!  Are those painted?



NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh no!  I'd be screaming too!



mphalens said:


> Buzz & Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mickey curtain I found at Savers for $1.99 - I'm going to cut them out and use them for appliques!  I also scored 2 brand new Anakin Skywalker (little Anakin) pillowcases for $1.99 each!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable ranch kids themed fabric - I'm using it for MBYBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Flannel (on clearance at Joann's!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Flags of the World CHRISTMAS fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my buttonhole attachment (it is in MINT condition!!!)




Great finds!  I love the ranch fabric!  I'm always looking for cute cowboy stuff because we are in the heart of cowboy country, lol.

Let us know how the buttonhole attachment works!


----------



## cogero

I am at work and I am a bit bored.

I have a few things I should be doing but nothing I want to do LOL. 

Trying to find a couple of videos on my serger since for the life of me I can't get it re-threaded.


----------



## connie1042

Can someone give me a website to buy Mickey Mouse Buttons. I would like the colored ones and some black ones. Thanks.


----------



## belle41379

Ugh! I have been so busy, I STILL haven't made it to look for fabric.   Of course, I still don't know what I'm making, so maybe that's not a bad idea!  

What are you all making for Christmas/winter trips to the World?


----------



## VBAndrea

connie1042 said:


> Can someone give me a website to buy Mickey Mouse Buttons. I would like the colored ones and some black ones. Thanks.



I would do a search on etsy -- that is the only place I have seen them for sale.  You can get some bright colored flat ones in the scrapbook section at Michael's or ACMoore.  And then you can misplace them and never use them -- not that I would know


----------



## RMAMom

froggy33 said:


> First of all....to all those that commented on the princess dress and Minnie Vida THANK YOU!  I, of course, had a long multi going, then got busy and now it's gone!  It's so lovely to see all the wonderful things you guys say.  I know we all do this for our love of sewing and our kids, but it is still nice to be acknowledged!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the one you are talking about...let me see if I can find where I got it....GOT IT!  http://www.swakembroidery.com/info/in-the-hoop/SWAK_ppd_ith_ChristmasAdventCalendar.htm
> 
> It is really cute and not difficult.  I got about 8-10 numbers done last year and ran our of time (story of my life!).  Good luck!
> 
> Jessica





VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on the outfits.  The kids loved them and love wearing them to school now.  They are educating all their classmates on who the Beatles are lol!  I am not the Beatles fan, dh is, though since having The Beatles rock band on Wii I have grown to appreciate them a little more.
> 
> I swore I had some bookmarked, but this is the only one I have and it is not sewing:
> http://xtremeteamduty.blogspot.com/2009/11/toilet-paper-roll-advent-calendar.html
> 
> I will try a Pinterst search and see if I can come up with any others.  BRB......
> 
> I'm back:
> http://katieemrich.blogspot.com/2010/12/advent-complete.html
> 
> no tut but the pic tells all:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/32907973@N07/4147584457/
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/the-purl-bee/2008/11/20/embroidered-felt-advent-calendar.html
> 
> http://cannycrafter.blogspot.com/2010/11/christmas-countdown-project-20-advent.html
> 
> http://kimberlypetersen.typepad.com/photos/things_i_made/advent.html
> 
> There are way too many to post -- go on Pinterest and do a serach for "advent" and you'll get a bunch of ideas that pop up.  HTH.



Thanks Ladies!
 Andrea, I haven't joined pininterest yet, I would like to check it out a little more when I have a minute!

Jessica, Thats the one I was looking for!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> You told me she had fabrics, but I wouldn't have had time to get them shipped b/f I made these outfits so I bought the only Beatles fabric I have ever seen and snatched up the last 1.5 yds of it (I have some left over though).  I should order at least two yrds of everything from Just Fabrics though b/c my kids are so into the Beatles that I know they would love more outfits. Never mind I'm not allowed to buy more fabric!  I was thankful to find the embroidery designs -- very hard to find since they are likely illegal!  THey didn't stitch out the greatest, but they are acceptable.
> .



Let me know if you do need anything. I need an excuse to go over there



VBAndrea said:


> Fabric hoarding???  That is not allowed!  I resisted half price clearance fabric at Joann's yesterday (though it really was calling my name!).
> .



Well I am better because I wanted to go back on Sunday and use my 25% coupon again



VBAndrea said:


> I am an optometrist so pm me if you wish.  We don't see infants in our practice, but hopefully I will be able to you out.



I learn something new everyday. I didn't know you were an optomestrist.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> And then you can misplace them and never use them -- not that I would know





miprender said:


> I learn something new everyday. I didn't know you were an optomestrist.



    ROFL - AAAAnnnnndddddd she loses everything...  Is someone due for an exam????    


Anyways...  Poor Marianne has been kicked out of my PTR for a few days, because I made her an Ultimate Disney Park Bag - and she can't see it until it gets delivered in the mail.  Which means I can't post it here either, but I will post the link to my post in my PTR so you all can see it too...  *(No, Marianne, you can't click on it)*

Marianne's bag  Enjoy!!!  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - I have some sad news.....One of our little Big Give children, Hannah is not doing well at all. Her latest blog post talks bout the major medications that she is on for pain relief, the oxygen and how mom is just loving her baby as she struggles - and, how much she will miss her Hannah...Mom came to me with one request. She would like to make a book of celebration for Hannah - I think it may be to use as a guest book at her funeral. She would like it to have a minnie mouse type cover (I can get many more details from mom- Carrie). She would like to have the people at her funeral write happy memories about Hannah in it. She is willing to pay, but cant afford much - but will try to raise money if she needs to for one of the disboutiquers/scrapbookers to make this book for her baby. If anyone is willing and able to do this, please pm, facebook or email me and I will connect you with mom. We did her give back in April, and they appreciated it so much - I feel this is an honor that mom has looked to us for help in their time of need....

Hannah is such a cutie pie - please say a prayer for peace for her and her family!!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

D- I love the bag.  That is one my favorite characters!

Andrea- I also didn't know you were an optometrist.  I am still cracking up about the Mickey buttons!

I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:

Please excuse the lumpy looking head.  I used some cans of diced tomatoes because I was too lazy to go upstairs and get my wig stand.




I made two of each color that I bought:





I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.


----------



## cogero

Wendy sending prayers to Hannah and her mom. that is so so heartbreaking.




dianemom2 said:


> I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the lumpy looking head.  I used some cans of diced tomatoes because I was too lazy to go upstairs and get my wig stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of each color that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.



Diane those are nice. Prayers for your friend.


----------



## juliebug

so i have been looking at every ones pictures and am so inspired i am going to make a dress for dd when we go to Disney in Oct. I went to hobby lobby tonight and found some really cool little mermaid trim now i have to figure out how to use it! it was even on clearance 













i bought the Ariel trim because that is my dd fave


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - I have some sad news.....One of our little Big Give children, Hannah is not doing well at all. Her latest blog post talks bout the major medications that she is on for pain relief, the oxygen and how mom is just loving her baby as she struggles - and, how much she will miss her Hannah...Mom came to me with one request. She would like to make a book of celebration for Hannah - I think it may be to use as a guest book at her funeral. She would like it to have a minnie mouse type cover (I can get many more details from mom- Carrie). She would like to have the people at her funeral write happy memories about Hannah in it. She is willing to pay, but cant afford much - but will try to raise money if she needs to for one of the disboutiquers/scrapbookers to make this book for her baby. If anyone is willing and able to do this, please pm, facebook or email me and I will connect you with mom. We did her give back in April, and they appreciated it so much - I feel this is an honor that mom has looked to us for help in their time of need....
> 
> Hannah is such a cutie pie - please say a prayer for peace for her and her family!!!!!



Prayers being said for this sweet family.  I just wanted to offer up that I have some Disney scrapbook supplies that I would send out to somebody if there is somebody who would have the time to make the scrapbook up for Hannah's family.  I just do not have the time right now.  Thanks for considering.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> ROFL - AAAAnnnnndddddd she loses everything...  Is someone due for an exam????
> 
> 
> Anyways...  Poor Marianne has been kicked out of my PTR for a few days, because I made her an Ultimate Disney Park Bag - and she can't see it until it gets delivered in the mail.  Which means I can't post it here either, but I will post the link to my post in my PTR so you all can see it too...  *(No, Marianne, you can't click on it)*
> 
> Marianne's bag  Enjoy!!!
> 
> D~



Cruel and unusual I tell you!
​Very very awesome that D~ agreed to make me a bag and I was willing to let her surprise me with the fabrics & features . . . but knowing that those pictures are just SITTING THERE in her PTR,  it's killing me not to look!  But I won't - I'm a girl of my word!

BUUUUUUUUUT . . .  None of YOU promised not to tell me about it ​


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - I have some sad news.....One of our little Big Give children, Hannah is not doing well at all. Her latest blog post talks bout the major medications that she is on for pain relief, the oxygen and how mom is just loving her baby as she struggles - and, how much she will miss her Hannah...Mom came to me with one request. She would like to make a book of celebration for Hannah - I think it may be to use as a guest book at her funeral. She would like it to have a minnie mouse type cover (I can get many more details from mom- Carrie). She would like to have the people at her funeral write happy memories about Hannah in it. She is willing to pay, but cant afford much - but will try to raise money if she needs to for one of the disboutiquers/scrapbookers to make this book for her baby. If anyone is willing and able to do this, please pm, facebook or email me and I will connect you with mom. We did her give back in April, and they appreciated it so much - I feel this is an honor that mom has looked to us for help in their time of need....
> 
> Hannah is such a cutie pie - please say a prayer for peace for her and her family!!!!!



So sad. 



dianemom2 said:


> D- I love the bag.  That is one my favorite characters!
> 
> Andrea- I also didn't know you were an optometrist.  I am still cracking up about the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the lumpy looking head.  I used some cans of diced tomatoes because I was too lazy to go upstairs and get my wig stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of each color that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.



That is so sweet of you to do - making the caps and helping her shave her head.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - I have some sad news.....One of our little Big Give children, Hannah is not doing well at all. Her latest blog post talks bout the major medications that she is on for pain relief, the oxygen and how mom is just loving her baby as she struggles - and, how much she will miss her Hannah...Mom came to me with one request. She would like to make a book of celebration for Hannah - I think it may be to use as a guest book at her funeral. She would like it to have a minnie mouse type cover (I can get many more details from mom- Carrie). She would like to have the people at her funeral write happy memories about Hannah in it. She is willing to pay, but cant afford much - but will try to raise money if she needs to for one of the disboutiquers/scrapbookers to make this book for her baby. If anyone is willing and able to do this, please pm, facebook or email me and I will connect you with mom. We did her give back in April, and they appreciated it so much - I feel this is an honor that mom has looked to us for help in their time of need....
> 
> Hannah is such a cutie pie - please say a prayer for peace for her and her family!!!!!



This is so heartbreaking.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> D- I love the bag.  That is one my favorite characters!
> 
> Andrea- I also didn't know you were an optometrist.  I am still cracking up about the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the lumpy looking head.  I used some cans of diced tomatoes because I was too lazy to go upstairs and get my wig stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of each color that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.



These turned out really nice...  They look very comfy and just the right weight of material.    This is just so very nice of you to do.  



mphalens said:


> Cruel and unusual I tell you!
> ​Very very awesome that D~ agreed to make me a bag and I was willing to let her surprise me with the fabrics & features . . . but knowing that those pictures are just SITTING THERE in her PTR,  it's killing me not to look!  But I won't - I'm a girl of my word!
> 
> BUUUUUUUUUT . . .  None of YOU promised not to tell me about it ​



I didn't expect you to check the Disbou thread quite so quickly.  And no one is going to tell you about the bag either...  Except maybe Andrea... she is lurking for $$ again.  



I responded to the request for Hannah on Facebook - I am willing to donate a bit of $$ to help out with supplies, but I don't have the time to put anything together for this sweet family.  

D~


----------



## cogero

posted about my new baby in my pre-trip report if anyone is interested.

I am in love.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> posted about my new baby in my pre-trip report if anyone is interested.
> 
> I am in love.


I am coming over to take a look right now!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Let me know if you do need anything. I need an excuse to go over there
> 
> Well I am better because I wanted to go back on Sunday and use my 25% coupon again
> 
> I learn something new everyday. I didn't know you were an optomestrist.


I will likely just call and order so I can put it on a credit card.  I think I'll just get 2.5 yards of every print she has to be safe!  Or should I get 3 yds of each?  Trying to be budget oriented.

Yep, I'm an optometrist.  I work really part time -- last month I worked 2 whole days!  I keep going back and forth between opening an etsy shop or looking for more part time work.  I make good $$ when I do work, but sewing is more fun.  We live on dh's salary and all my $$ goes into savings right now, but I'd love some extra money to do more for BG's.  I like doing a set for an entire family and that's not always feasible.



DMGeurts said:


> ROFL - AAAAnnnnndddddd she loses everything...  Is someone due for an exam????
> 
> 
> Anyways...  Poor Marianne has been kicked out of my PTR for a few days, because I made her an Ultimate Disney Park Bag - and she can't see it until it gets delivered in the mail.  Which means I can't post it here either, but I will post the link to my post in my PTR so you all can see it too...  *(No, Marianne, you can't click on it)*
> 
> Marianne's bag  Enjoy!!!
> 
> D~


Saw it and love it!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - I have some sad news.....One of our little Big Give children, Hannah is not doing well at all. Her latest blog post talks bout the major medications that she is on for pain relief, the oxygen and how mom is just loving her baby as she struggles - and, how much she will miss her Hannah...Mom came to me with one request. She would like to make a book of celebration for Hannah - I think it may be to use as a guest book at her funeral. She would like it to have a minnie mouse type cover (I can get many more details from mom- Carrie). She would like to have the people at her funeral write happy memories about Hannah in it. She is willing to pay, but cant afford much - but will try to raise money if she needs to for one of the disboutiquers/scrapbookers to make this book for her baby. If anyone is willing and able to do this, please pm, facebook or email me and I will connect you with mom. We did her give back in April, and they appreciated it so much - I feel this is an honor that mom has looked to us for help in their time of need....
> 
> Hannah is such a cutie pie - please say a prayer for peace for her and her family!!!!!


I am so sad for the family.  I especially remember the older adopted sister being so afraid of losing Hannah.  



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I also didn't know you were an optometrist.  I am still cracking up about the Mickey buttons!
> 
> I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the lumpy looking head.  I used some cans of diced tomatoes because I was too lazy to go upstairs and get my wig stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of each color that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.


I still haven't found those dang buttons and it's been almost two years since I bought them!

I love the caps you made ~ you're a good friend   Hopefully they will fit fine once her hair is shaved off (that's so sad to think about).  I wish your friend nothing but the best.



mphalens said:


> Cruel and unusual I tell you!
> ​Very very awesome that D~ agreed to make me a bag and I was willing to let her surprise me with the fabrics & features . . . but knowing that those pictures are just SITTING THERE in her PTR,  it's killing me not to look!  But I won't - I'm a girl of my word!
> 
> BUUUUUUUUUT . . .  None of YOU promised not to tell me about it ​


I can tell you all about the bag and send you copies of the photos if you'd like if the price is right 




cogero said:


> posted about my new baby in my pre-trip report if anyone is interested.
> 
> I am in love.


Saw the preview photos -- now headed over to your ptr.


----------



## GrammytoMany

First....prayers for little Hannah and her family.  

Glad to know I'm not the only one that buys things for the future and then can't find them when I need them.

Told my daughter last night that we need to make a trip to Just Fabric in RI.  Maybe the next time she has some vacation time.  That is if there's any fabric left with the way you guys are buying it all.

Happy Sewing to everyone...now where is that Christmas fabric?
Sheila


----------



## cogero

IT is a very good day. My dad called and I get to go home from work early 

So I am hoping to get something accomplished this afternoon.


----------



## VBAndrea

I was supposed to spend today trying out my new machine, but that isn't happening.  Now no snide remarks since I already *misplaced* the Mickey buttons....  I got my license renewal notification in the mail and I know I need to do more CE (continuing Education) so I went to my folder in the filing cabinet to see how many credits I had done already.  My big file folder was right where it should be, but I have a subfolder with the current year's CE and printouts.  IT'S MISSING!!!!  I have spent the entire morning going through every folder and every paper and it's no where to be found.  I am able to access 9 hours of credit on line and print up new forms, but I know there is at least one missing.  Grrrr!  So for those of you who pray, please say a little (or very BIG) prayer for me that I find the folder.  I am honestly a fairly organized person so this is really ruined my day.  

And sorry, I know that has nothing to do with sewing but I did take pics of some things this morning -- just no time to get them off my camera since I am having an anxiety attack over my missing folder!  My day didn't start out good -- it was supposed to be ds's teacher's last day and I brought her gift in to her this morning and the sub was there!!!!!!!!  A day early!!!!!!!  She is supposed to stop in tomorrow though so I left the gift with the sub.  Not a good day for me


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I was supposed to spend today trying out my new machine, but that isn't happening.  Now no snide remarks since I already *misplaced* the Mickey buttons....  I got my license renewal notification in the mail and I know I need to do more CE (continuing Education) so I went to my folder in the filing cabinet to see how many credits I had done already.  My big file folder was right where it should be, but I have a subfolder with the current year's CE and printouts.  IT'S MISSING!!!!  I have spent the entire morning going through every folder and every paper and it's no where to be found.  I am able to access 9 hours of credit on line and print up new forms, but I know there is at least one missing.  Grrrr!  So for those of you who pray, please say a little (or very BIG) prayer for me that I find the folder.  I am honestly a fairly organized person so this is really ruined my day.
> 
> And sorry, I know that has nothing to do with sewing but I did take pics of some things this morning -- just no time to get them off my camera since I am having an anxiety attack over my missing folder!  My day didn't start out good -- it was supposed to be ds's teacher's last day and I brought her gift in to her this morning and the sub was there!!!!!!!!  A day early!!!!!!!  She is supposed to stop in tomorrow though so I left the gift with the sub.  Not a good day for me



Andrea...

I have been there and done that!
Just 2 weeks ago I decided to reopen some of my wholesale accounts.  I have a file folder in the filing cabinet with all my tax info (EIN, tax resell numbers etc.)  In the past they only needed the numbers...this time they needed a copy of the actual form...

After 3 days of tearing everything up looking for those stupid files I offered my DD $5 to find them.  I was describing what I wanted her to find, she reached over to the top of the stack I had JUST went through...and said"you mean, like this?"  Yup.  THAT was the file I had spent 3 DAYS looking for.

I feel your pain.  But you know it will turn up.  I mean it is not like it grew legs and walked away!


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

Andrea...  I am so sorry you lost that folder...  I will say a prayer that you find it.  Now, about that eye exam we were talking about...

D~  <---who has refused to wear her glasses all year, and hasn't lost anything yet.


----------



## cogero

Andrea sending prayers your way. I hope you find the folder.

I packed a couple orders for the scrapbook store.


----------



## mphalens

Phalen's Mickey Decoupage Jeans are DONE!!!!​


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - I have some sad news.....One of our little Big Give children, Hannah is not doing well at all. Her latest blog post talks bout the major medications that she is on for pain relief, the oxygen and how mom is just loving her baby as she struggles - and, how much she will miss her Hannah...Mom came to me with one request. She would like to make a book of celebration for Hannah - I think it may be to use as a guest book at her funeral. She would like it to have a minnie mouse type cover (I can get many more details from mom- Carrie). She would like to have the people at her funeral write happy memories about Hannah in it. She is willing to pay, but cant afford much - but will try to raise money if she needs to for one of the disboutiquers/scrapbookers to make this book for her baby. If anyone is willing and able to do this, please pm, facebook or email me and I will connect you with mom. We did her give back in April, and they appreciated it so much - I feel this is an honor that mom has looked to us for help in their time of need....
> 
> Hannah is such a cutie pie - please say a prayer for peace for her and her family!!!!!







DMGeurts said:


> ROFL - AAAAnnnnndddddd she loses everything...  Is someone due for an exam????
> 
> D~







dianemom2 said:


> I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> Please excuse the lumpy looking head.  I used some cans of diced tomatoes because I was too lazy to go upstairs and get my wig stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made two of each color that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.



Great job on the caps. Sending prayers for your friend too



juliebug said:


> so i have been looking at every ones pictures and am so inspired i am going to make a dress for dd when we go to Disney in Oct. I went to hobby lobby tonight and found some really cool little mermaid trim now i have to figure out how to use it! it was even on clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought the Ariel trim because that is my dd fave



My DD love mermaids too.



VBAndrea said:


> I will likely just call and order so I can put it on a credit card.  I think I'll just get 2.5 yards of every print she has to be safe!  Or should I get 3 yds of each?  Trying to be budget oriented.
> 
> Yep, I'm an optometrist.  I work really part time -- last month I worked 2 whole days!  I keep going back and forth between opening an etsy shop or looking for more part time work.  I make good $$ when I do work, but sewing is more fun.  We live on dh's salary and all my $$ goes into savings right now, but I'd love some extra money to do more for BG's.  I like doing a set for an entire family and that's not always feasible.



I would just go with 3 yards... better to have more than not enough But that could just be my hoarding side talking

And I think you do well with an Etsy store. Your outfits are always amazing especially those patchwork skirts.



cogero said:


> IT is a very good day. My dad called and I get to go home from work early
> 
> So I am hoping to get something accomplished this afternoon.







VBAndrea said:


> I was supposed to spend today trying out my new machine, but that isn't happening.  Now no snide remarks since I already *misplaced* the Mickey buttons....  I got my license renewal notification in the mail and I know I need to do more CE (continuing Education) so I went to my folder in the filing cabinet to see how many credits I had done already.  My big file folder was right where it should be, but I have a subfolder with the current year's CE and printouts.  IT'S MISSING!!!!  I have spent the entire morning going through every folder and every paper and it's no where to be found.  I am able to access 9 hours of credit on line and print up new forms, but I know there is at least one missing.  Grrrr!  So for those of you who pray, please say a little (or very BIG) prayer for me that I find the folder.  I am honestly a fairly organized person so this is really ruined my day.
> 
> And sorry, I know that has nothing to do with sewing but I did take pics of some things this morning -- just no time to get them off my camera since I am having an anxiety attack over my missing folder!  My day didn't start out good -- it was supposed to be ds's teacher's last day and I brought her gift in to her this morning and the sub was there!!!!!!!!  A day early!!!!!!!  She is supposed to stop in tomorrow though so I left the gift with the sub.  Not a good day for me



No laughing at you as I did this yesterday when my less than a year old dryer went and cannot find any paperwork on it. Luckily Sears had it in their system and it was still covered under the mfg warranty.



mphalens said:


> Phalen's Mickey Decoupage Jeans are DONE!!!!​



WooHoo


----------



## connie1042

Now i have been reading this forum for a while. Had some clothes made for my granddaughters trip in May. So now Christmas is coming, and after seeing all the cute AG dolls, decided that is what she is getting for Christmas. I get the catalog and I have her look at it. All she want is the bitty twins. So I don't well enough for humans, but I can whip up some doll clothes. What patteren do you use for the bitty babies? All help welcome.


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Phalen's Mickey Decoupage Jeans are DONE!!!!​



Yeah that is awesome.


----------



## smile5sunshine

HI! I've been lurking on and off for a while but I think I'd really like to join in on all your fun if you'll have me.

A little background about me:

I am a SAH, homeschooling mom to 4 kiddos DD(8), DD(6), DD(3) and DS(1). My grandmother taught me the basics of sewing and crochet when I was younger, however I didn't really start sewing until after my 1st DD was born, and even then it was just a project or two.  I finally really started to take up sewing when my 3rd DD was a baby.  She was my 1st baby who was cloth diapered and I learned to sew many of her diapers.  But as my kiddos are getting older, I would really like to learn more about garment construction so I can sew clothing for them.  

Here's a picture of my partner in crime, Lil'Blue. He's a pretty basic fellow with no bells and whistles, but so far he has gotten the job done for me every time:






Thanks to this group, I found CarlaC's patterns and sewed my very first pair of Easy Fits. They turned out great. I'm making some fleece pjs for my DDs:






Unfortunately, I was also trying to wing-it on making a top using another pj top as my pattern. I've done it before (but it's been over a year) and I sewed the sleeves on BACKWARDS!  AAACKKK! 






This is what happens when you stay up late sewing when you are sleep deprived!  I'll have to wait until tomorrow night to try to fix it. Man and I HATE seam ripping fleece. 

Can't wait to see what everyone else has been working on


----------



## smile5sunshine

EEEK! Sorry those pics ^^^^ are so big! I will re-size them smaller next time.


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Andrea...
> 
> I have been there and done that!
> Just 2 weeks ago I decided to reopen some of my wholesale accounts.  I have a file folder in the filing cabinet with all my tax info (EIN, tax resell numbers etc.)  In the past they only needed the numbers...this time they needed a copy of the actual form...
> 
> After 3 days of tearing everything up looking for those stupid files I offered my DD $5 to find them.  I was describing what I wanted her to find, she reached over to the top of the stack I had JUST went through...and said"you mean, like this?"  Yup.  THAT was the file I had spent 3 DAYS looking for.
> 
> I feel your pain.  But you know it will turn up.  I mean it is not like it grew legs and walked away!
> 
> 
> Nini


I'm willing to pay your dd $10!



DMGeurts said:


> Andrea...  I am so sorry you lost that folder...  I will say a prayer that you find it.  Now, about that eye exam we were talking about...
> 
> D~  <---who has refused to wear her glasses all year, and hasn't lost anything yet.


Maybe that's the problem -- I have been wearing my glasses.  



cogero said:


> Andrea sending prayers your way. I hope you find the folder.
> 
> I packed a couple orders for the scrapbook store.


No folder -- spent all day looking for it.  I was able to recall (I think) where I did all the CE and I can get all the certificates reprinted since they were all on the internet -- phew!   Except I think I got one by mail and that will be lost forever, but I found 11.5 credits (need 16) so at least I don't have to spend two days doing those over again.  Of course, our printer just broke so can't print them and dread going through the attic to find the crappy back up printer.



mphalens said:


> Phalen's Mickey Decoupage Jeans are DONE!!!!​


I went to your ptr to see them b/f I even looked here   They turned out great!



miprender said:


> I would just go with 3 yards... better to have more than not enough But that could just be my hoarding side talking
> 
> And I think you do well with an Etsy store. Your outfits are always amazing especially those patchwork skirts.
> 
> No laughing at you as I did this yesterday when my less than a year old dryer went and cannot find any paperwork on it. Luckily Sears had it in their system and it was still covered under the mfg warranty.


Sure I don't need 4 yards?  Actually, there are a couple of patterns I like better than others so I will just describe what I want and get smaller amounts of those.  

I just sit on the fence with an etsy store and now I think I missed the window of opportunity to change my user name --- grrrr!!!!  I think my business license name should match my store name (not that I've gotten a business license yet, but I live in VA so it's a must).

Once your dryer gets fixed your paperwork will show up 



smile5sunshine said:


> HI! I've been lurking on and off for a while but I think I'd really like to join in on all your fun if you'll have me.
> 
> A little background about me:
> 
> I am a SAH, homeschooling mom to 4 kiddos DD(8), DD(6), DD(3) and DS(1). My grandmother taught me the basics of sewing and crochet when I was younger, however I didn't really start sewing until after my 1st DD was born, and even then it was just a project or two.  I finally really started to take up sewing when my 3rd DD was a baby.  She was my 1st baby who was cloth diapered and I learned to sew many of her diapers.  But as my kiddos are getting older, I would really like to learn more about garment construction so I can sew clothing for them.
> 
> Here's a picture of my partner in crime, Lil'Blue. He's a pretty basic fellow with no bells and whistles, but so far he has gotten the job done for me every time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this group, I found CarlaC's patterns and sewed my very first pair of Easy Fits. They turned out great. I'm making some fleece pjs for my DDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was also trying to wing-it on making a top using another pj top as my pattern. I've done it before (but it's been over a year) and I sewed the sleeves on BACKWARDS!  AAACKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you stay up late sewing when you are sleep deprived!  I'll have to wait until tomorrow night to try to fix it. Man and I HATE seam ripping fleece.
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else has been working on


Welcome   Cute jammies (even with the sleeves a wee bit askew).  Stick with YCMT patterns and you will be whipping up clothes in no time.


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> Phalen's Mickey Decoupage Jeans are DONE!!!!​



Hey Marianne,

It's been a long time since I've posted.
I just wanted to say I love the Mickey jeans, and your Princess jeans are beautiful!  Love those too.

We leave for Disney next Thursday thru November 26th, as usual I still have a bunch of things I have to finish for the trip.  We will be taking our youngest granddaughter to celebrate her first birthday. I just finished my first "Grace" dress for her.  I love that pattern, you can never have enough ruffles!  

*JO ANN FABRIC!!!*
How cool is this, we will finally be getting a Joann's Fabric.  I called to confirm the time it opens tomorrow, it's 9am.


----------



## mkwj

Marianne0310 said:


> *JO ANN FABRIC!!!*
> How cool is this, we will finally be getting a Joann's Fabric.  I called to confirm the time it opens tomorrow, it's 9am.



I am so excited about this.  It will be nice to have a fabric store so close.


----------



## Marianne0310

mkwj said:


> I am so excited about this.  It will be nice to have a fabric store so close.



I was told there will be a Grand Opening sale advertised for next week!  

Take care,
Marianne


----------



## mkwj

Marianne0310 said:


> I was told there will be a Grand Opening sale advertised for next week!
> 
> Take care,
> Marianne



I think it is next Friday.


----------



## cjbear

Where is everyone today? The board is so quiet.

I signed up to make "stroller fleece blankets" for a big give.  Is that a specific size or just big enough to be cozy but small enough so they don't drag on the ground?  Just not sure what size to aim for! Thanks.


----------



## aboveH20

"We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.

I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.  

Anywho . . . . Here's a brief glimpse into my recent world.





Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.





The soundstage -- formerly our family room.





My husband built the sets and my son painted them.

*Now . . .  on to the sewing *

Cast and crew are working for room and board so my son thought gift baskets would be nice.  I got popcorn buckets and "grass" at the dollar store.





 . . . added some Saratoga brochures, a post card, Saratoga water, Saratoga (the birthplace of potato chips) potato chips, horse pop and pig poop.





. . .  some other stuff





 . . . put it in the bucket





. . .  and put it in a bag I made with the name of the film.





I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.

Gotta run and put lunch on for them.

I'll be back.


----------



## SallyfromDE

smile5sunshine said:


> HI! I've been lurking on and off for a while but I think I'd really like to join in on all your fun if you'll have me.
> 
> A little background about me:
> 
> I am a SAH, homeschooling mom to 4 kiddos DD(8), DD(6), DD(3) and DS(1). My grandmother taught me the basics of sewing and crochet when I was younger, however I didn't really start sewing until after my 1st DD was born, and even then it was just a project or two.  I finally really started to take up sewing when my 3rd DD was a baby.  She was my 1st baby who was cloth diapered and I learned to sew many of her diapers.  But as my kiddos are getting older, I would really like to learn more about garment construction so I can sew clothing for them.
> 
> Here's a picture of my partner in crime, Lil'Blue. He's a pretty basic fellow with no bells and whistles, but so far he has gotten the job done for me every time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this group, I found CarlaC's patterns and sewed my very first pair of Easy Fits. They turned out great. I'm making some fleece pjs for my DDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was also trying to wing-it on making a top using another pj top as my pattern. I've done it before (but it's been over a year) and I sewed the sleeves on BACKWARDS!  AAACKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you stay up late sewing when you are sleep deprived!  I'll have to wait until tomorrow night to try to fix it. Man and I HATE seam ripping fleece.
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else has been working on



Welcome!  Your pj's look cute! I never would have noticed the sleeves until you pointed them out. It's sad, I don't think anyone here has donething crazy like doing sleeves backwards. 

BTW... we like big pictures.


----------



## ivey_family

smile5sunshine said:


> I am a SAH, homeschooling mom to 4 kiddos DD(8), DD(6), DD(3) and DS(1). My grandmother taught me the basics of sewing and crochet when I was younger, however I didn't really start sewing until after my 1st DD was born, and even then it was just a project or two.  I finally really started to take up sewing when my 3rd DD was a baby.  She was my 1st baby who was cloth diapered and I learned to sew many of her diapers.  But as my kiddos are getting older, I would really like to learn more about garment construction so I can sew clothing for them.



  I'm a homeschooling mom, too, though only just beginning with my 4yo.  The pjs are cute!  We've all done something like that at some point!



aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> . . .  and put it in a bag I made with the name of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.



Yay!  So nice to see you!  You are a saint to put up with having your house in such upheaval for your son!  I think I'd go crazy!

May we see pics of the dragon??  Will this be a family friendly film?  My boys love dragons!

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.
> 
> Anywho . . . . Here's a brief glimpse into my recent world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soundstage -- formerly our family room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband built the sets and my son painted them.
> 
> *Now . . .  on to the sewing *
> 
> Cast and crew are working for room and board so my son thought gift baskets would be nice.  I got popcorn buckets and "grass" at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . added some Saratoga brochures, a post card, Saratoga water, Saratoga (the birthplace of potato chips) potato chips, horse pop and pig poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . put it in the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  and put it in a bag I made with the name of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.


Eeks is all I can say!  I would not be happy if that were my family room.

Pig poop?  You should have given them some Ginger poop --- er, uh, I mean Ginger Ale.  BTW, are Ginger and Dorrrrrrrine safe?  I know, a few extra "r's" but forgive me I've been up since 2am.


----------



## mphalens

Marianne0310 said:


> Hey Marianne,
> 
> It's been a long time since I've posted.
> I just wanted to say I love the Mickey jeans, and your Princess jeans are beautiful!  Love those too.
> 
> We leave for Disney next Thursday thru November 26th, as usual I still have a bunch of things I have to finish for the trip.  We will be taking our youngest granddaughter to celebrate her first birthday. I just finished my first "Grace" dress for her.  I love that pattern, you can never have enough ruffles!
> 
> *JO ANN FABRIC!!!*
> How cool is this, we will finally be getting a Joann's Fabric.  I called to confirm the time it opens tomorrow, it's 9am.



  How are you?  You'll be leaving the world as we arrive!  I am SO not ready!!!  

I did buy a new sewing lamp today though!  Costco had one of those Ottlite? Anyway, the natural light lamps, for $17.99!!!  My floor lamp that came with our house (7 years ago and it wasn't it great shape then) and has been my sewing lamp died and I haven't been able to sew at night or on these dreary days since (I can't see what I'm doing!).




mkwj said:


> I am so excited about this.  It will be nice to have a fabric store so close.






mkwj said:


> I think it is next Friday.



So - who wants to meet for breakfast at CFA next Friday and then hit Joann's??? 



aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.
> 
> Anywho . . . . Here's a brief glimpse into my recent world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soundstage -- formerly our family room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband built the sets and my son painted them.
> 
> *Now . . .  on to the sewing *
> 
> Cast and crew are working for room and board so my son thought gift baskets would be nice.  I got popcorn buckets and "grass" at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . added some Saratoga brochures, a post card, Saratoga water, Saratoga (the birthplace of potato chips) potato chips, horse pop and pig poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . put it in the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  and put it in a bag I made with the name of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.



Um, can I request a gift basket?  I LOVE Saratoga Water and Saratoga Chips!  My parents went to a "Fest" in Saratoga two summers (I think? They go to one a summer with my Dad's online Builder forum) ago and my Mom brought us back some - SO SO SO good!

So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic


----------



## Marianne0310

mphalens said:


> How are you?  You'll be leaving the world as we arrive!  I am SO not ready!!!
> 
> I did buy a new sewing lamp today though!  Costco had one of those Ottlite? Anyway, the natural light lamps, for $17.99!!!  My floor lamp that came with our house (7 years ago and it wasn't it great shape then) and has been my sewing lamp died and I haven't been able to sew at night or on these dreary days since (I can't see what I'm doing!).
> 
> I'm great!  I've been busy sewing. I got a new machine, and I love it.
> 
> I could really use a good sewing lamp.  I'm having a hard time sewing at night, my eyes are getting old!  $17.99 that's a good price for an Ottlite.
> 
> 
> 
> mphalens said:
> 
> 
> 
> :So - who wants to meet for breakfast at CFA next Friday and then hit Joann's???
> 
> Love CFA, but we'll be at AKV next Friday!!  Then we check into BWV the following Sunday.
> 
> I just spoke to my husband, looks like we'll be going to JoAnn's tomorrow morning.  I'll let you know how that goes.
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

cjbear said:


> Where is everyone today? The board is so quiet.
> 
> I signed up to make "stroller fleece blankets" for a big give.  Is that a specific size or just big enough to be cozy but small enough so they don't drag on the ground?  Just not sure what size to aim for! Thanks.



They can be whatever you want!!! But, I was thinking they would keep the kids warm when sitting in their strollers at night! But, some have made them bigger, and the parents just fold them for the stroller - that way they can use them at bed time too!!! Seems like the big give kids have LOVED getting a cozy blanket!!!!!!


----------



## cogero

Ever have one of those days. Thursdays are my insane day with Js therapy and Cs Dance.

thankfully no work tomorrow but I am going out with the kids and my mom. Not sure what we are doing might go to Christmas Tree Shop or the mall LOL


----------



## mphalens

Um - okay - as you all know, I'm currently "banned" from D~'s PTR so I don't see my super awesome park bag before it arrives at my house.  That's fine, but I still get email notifications and I just was clicking delete on one when I noticed it said someone spent time in the ER  . . . 

Can y'all please tell me everyone is ok and I can stop worrying???  I was a "good girl" and didn't read the email notification, but like I said, as I was clicking delete and caught those words . . .

Someone needs to fill me in before I break my promise to make sure everyone is ok!!!!  PLEASE!


----------



## weluvdizne

mphalens said:


> Um - okay - as you all know, I'm currently "banned" from D~'s PTR so I don't see my super awesome park bag before it arrives at my house.  That's fine, but I still get email notifications and I just was clicking delete on one when I noticed it said someone spent time in the ER  . . .
> 
> Can y'all please tell me everyone is ok and I can stop worrying???  I was a "good girl" and didn't read the email notification, but like I said, as I was clicking delete and caught those words . . .
> 
> Someone needs to fill me in before I break my promise to make sure everyone is ok!!!!  PLEASE!



sending you pm


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Um - okay - as you all know, I'm currently "banned" from D~'s PTR so I don't see my super awesome park bag before it arrives at my house.  That's fine, but I still get email notifications and I just was clicking delete on one when I noticed it said someone spent time in the ER  . . .
> 
> Can y'all please tell me everyone is ok and I can stop worrying???  I was a "good girl" and didn't read the email notification, but like I said, as I was clicking delete and caught those words . . .
> 
> Someone needs to fill me in before I break my promise to make sure everyone is ok!!!!  PLEASE!



If you don't get the pm let me know and I will c/p the ER report to you -- she didn't want to go to the ER but her symptoms mimicked those of an MI so her doc's office sent her there.  Good news is no MI, but also good she went in as she needs treatment.  She was sick enough that she needed to rest instead of sew.

And I need to clean instead of sew


----------



## VBAndrea

Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.  

In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.

I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).

Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.



OK...here are some things that have worked for me over the years..

My closet is huge, so it is always the storage spot for things until they find a home...we have been in our current home for 8 years next week...and a lot of things are still waiting for their 'home'.  As they got older, I learned it was necessary to wrap things and throw an old blanket or clothes that don't fit over them (so that it looks like a pile of old clothes).  I, too, put sticky notes on them, but then put only a number on the sticky notes, and then keep a list in my purse with what the numbers mean.  

I also have a ginormous closet in my studio (it started life as a third bedroom, but my mom decided she had rather have it as a large closet instead.  A lot of my mom's stuff is still stored int hat closet, so I can hide all kinds of stuff there as well.  My daughter says there are spiders in there so she stays out.

As my DD is getting older, we have found it is sometimes easier to hide things at her older brother or sister's house.  There is much less time for snooping when she goes there.  (that list I told you about ...it also tells me where the package is hidden...I try and make sure I have arrangements to get all things retrieved before Christmas Eve!  )

When my first set of kids were young, we were in the military.  I traded present hiding with other military moms that lived close to us.  (kinda like when we lived in DC in a high rise building, I hid my key under a neighbors mat and she hid hers under another neighbors mat ...etc.  Everyone knew the key under your mat fit someone's door, but it would take too long to figure out who's door!  And those stupid doors would lock upon closing!)

However, the best thing I ever did was institute a rule...if you found out what you got before the present was given...you did not get the present and it would be donated to charity...it turned my kids into great actors!   Because if you didn't act EXTREMELY surprised, you could loose your gift!


Good Luck!


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.


I hide stuff in my walk in  closet.  I have a regular  brown box on the floor in the corner.  I put stuff in there.  Then I hang longer clothes in front of the box and kind of drape it over it.  It has been there for 6 years and so far the kids haven't found it.  They know that I hide their presents in my closet but they don't usually go looking for them.  I think they like the surprise.


----------



## NiniMorris

When am I ever going to learn to keep a cash stash the same way I have a fabric stash!?!  

We are redecorating the living areas of my house (after 8 years)...I want to redo the drapes in the living room and dining room...and I have my heart set on some dupioni silk.  I got an email from Fabric.com. Dupioni silk is on sale!  

I can imagine how perfect it would look for Thanksgiving....of course I have no idea when it would get done!  LOL!

I'm going to have to start deleting those sale emails as soon as I get them!

Nini


----------



## cogero

love all the ideas for hiding presents. I usually tell DD that the presents are for one of her cousins. OR if you snoop you loose it.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.





cogero said:


> love all the ideas for hiding presents. I usually tell DD that the presents are for one of her cousins. OR if you snoop you loose it.



I tell the girls that they are hidden at the neighbor's house.  And sometimes I do hide them there, especially when they were little.  Now, for the most part, I just tell them they are there, and they are in a box somewhere in the house.

Now, when I wrap gifts... no names go on any of the boxes.  I put a small number or letter written with a sharpie at the bottom right hand corner of the box (the print of the paper determines the top and bottom)... Each year I use a different code, number or letter for each family member - so no one ever knows who it belongs to, so they don't look.  

D~


----------



## tngal

Hi all! I had ask a question on the disABILITIES thread, and someone there kindly directed me here  I have a dd that has intellectual disabilities and wants to be able to dress up like her little sister if we ever get to take her to disney. i know disney has something about older kids not dressing up or something ( she is in adult size clothing) . The person who sent me here said that some of you could give ideas on "special princess" clothing ideas. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Disneymom1218

tngal said:


> Hi all! I had ask a question on the disABILITIES thread, and someone there kindly directed me here  I have a dd that has intellectual disabilities and wants to be able to dress up like her little sister if we ever get to take her to disney. i know disney has something about older kids not dressing up or something ( she is in adult size clothing) . The person who sent me here said that some of you could give ideas on "special princess" clothing ideas. Thanks for your help!



How old is your daughter in Question? I know they do not sell adult costumes anywhere in the parks but they still allow kids, even teens to dress up. last yr when we went, there was a family who apparently had the same schedule we did as we saw them at the bus stop every morning. There daughters, looked to be about 13 and 15, were dressed like princesses each day.


----------



## mphalens

I hide presents in our garage and at a friend's house and small stuff I can hide in the linen closet.  I try to wrap as early as I can and the boys each have their own wrapping paper. . . so no names on the presents if I can help it . . . with just two it's easy to remember which paper belongs to whom.

My mom hides stuff all over the house and my dad's office . . . but she doesn't keep a list of WHERE everything is hidden . . . I have been the recipient of "years ago" presents on more than one occasion when she's found an old present in the process of hiding a new one 

One year she lost my "big" present - I think I was 12 - and she finally gave up and told me what I was supposed to have gotten . . . I still had to wait until she figured out where she'd hidden it though  I think it was Feb or March before that happened


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks for the hiding ideas smart ladies.  Duh -- why didn't I think of storing things at my sister's house!  She has a 3+ bedroom house and is single.  And my mom has a 3 bedroom and lives alone as well, however sometimes the kids snoop in her extra rooms to look for things to do / old toys when they visit her.  And she's a bit on the dingy side so probably would tell them to go look in the closet for something to do.  I also like the numbering system with a master list.  I keep a list of gifts anyway so I can sort what is for birthday vs what is for Christmas.  It's just a bit harder to wrap in advance when I haven't decided which gift goes with which date.  

I have a huge WI closet too and keep one area devoted to gifts I pick up throughout the year and have one box in there.  If I would find the time to reorganize it and get rid of the things I no longer wear I might be able to make room for another box.

We open Xmas presents on Christmas Eve and Christmas day is dd's b-day.  DS is jealous b/c she gets presents two days in a row.  DD is upset because all of her friends get presents on her birthday and it makes her feel less special.  The grass is always greener on the other side.

NINI: I just redid our LR curtains last year -- we have now had our house for almost 10 years so I slowly do little make overs.  We were having a huge party (dh work related) so I had no time to sew and just got some nice curtains from JCPenny.  I would have loved to have made my own though and will eventually get around to the DR.  I think you are pushing it with getting your quilts done and having new hand sewn curtains by Thanksgiving -- but with FHA all sales are excluded, so feel free to shop, shop, shop!






tngal said:


> Hi all! I had ask a question on the disABILITIES thread, and someone there kindly directed me here  I have a dd that has intellectual disabilities and wants to be able to dress up like her little sister if we ever get to take her to disney. i know disney has something about older kids not dressing up or something ( she is in adult size clothing) . The person who sent me here said that some of you could give ideas on "special princess" clothing ideas. Thanks for your help!



Some people have girls who are older and do variations on the very princessy dresses.  Marianne is making herself clothes to wear, but she is doing things like decoupage jeans rather than dresses.  If you look on page one you will find a link to a photobucket photo album that many people submit things they've made into and hopefully that could give you some ideas.


----------



## tricia

mphalens said:


> I hide presents in our garage and at a friend's house and small stuff I can hide in the linen closet.  I try to wrap as early as I can and the boys each have their own wrapping paper. . . so no names on the presents if I can help it . . . with just two it's easy to remember which paper belongs to whom.
> 
> My mom hides stuff all over the house and my dad's office . . . but she doesn't keep a list of WHERE everything is hidden . . . I have been the recipient of "years ago" presents on more than one occasion when she's found an old present in the process of hiding a new one
> 
> One year she lost my "big" present - I think I was 12 - and she finally gave up and told me what I was supposed to have gotten . . . I still had to wait until she figured out where she'd hidden it though  I think it was Feb or March before that happened




OMG, this is my mom too


----------



## belle41379

aboveH20 said:


> Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soundstage -- formerly our family room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband built the sets and my son painted them.
> 
> *Now . . .  on to the sewing *
> 
> Cast and crew are working for room and board so my son thought gift baskets would be nice.  I got popcorn buckets and "grass" at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . added some Saratoga brochures, a post card, Saratoga water, Saratoga (the birthplace of potato chips) potato chips, horse pop and pig poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . put it in the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  and put it in a bag I made with the name of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.


WOW! You have a ton going on!  I've been MIA for a while..can you fill me in on the whole movie thing? Very neat!



mphalens said:


>



Super Cute!


smile5sunshine said:


> Thanks to this group, I found CarlaC's patterns and sewed my very first pair of Easy Fits. They turned out great. I'm making some fleece pjs for my DDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was also trying to wing-it on making a top using another pj top as my pattern. I've done it before (but it's been over a year) and I sewed the sleeves on BACKWARDS!  AAACKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you stay up late sewing when you are sleep deprived!  I'll have to wait until tomorrow night to try to fix it. Man and I HATE seam ripping fleece.
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else has been working on



Welcome!   Great job on the pjs.  That's cute fabric.


Well, I am finally headed off to Jo Anns to use my coupons.   I'm thinking I'll take some of dd's jeans that are too short and add a ruffle to the bottom in Christmas/winter fabric.  I'll also be making some shirts.  Probably a skirt or two for DD as well.    just a little over a month until we leave!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I hide presents in our garage and at a friend's house and small stuff I can hide in the linen closet.  I try to wrap as early as I can and the boys each have their own wrapping paper. . . so no names on the presents if I can help it . . . with just two it's easy to remember which paper belongs to whom.
> 
> My mom hides stuff all over the house and my dad's office . . . but she doesn't keep a list of WHERE everything is hidden . . . I have been the recipient of "years ago" presents on more than one occasion when she's found an old present in the process of hiding a new one
> 
> One year she lost my "big" present - I think I was 12 - and she finally gave up and told me what I was supposed to have gotten . . . I still had to wait until she figured out where she'd hidden it though  I think it was Feb or March before that happened



The garage is out -- it's full of dh's junk and we have spiders.  I was just out there cleaning behind the old frig as the new one is coming today.  It was gross.  I detest our garage.  Every time I try to organize it dh comes along and piles crap everywhere.  

My MIL (who has severe senile dementia) has a room in her house full of wrapped presents.  She has no clue what's in any of the boxes so Christmas is hilarious.  She used to mail our presents but now she gives our gifts to one of her dd's to mail to us and they just tell her they do and donate the crap.  It's all dollar store garbage.  One year we got lighthouse towels and a lighthouse pillow in red, white and blue.  We have no lighthouses in our home and no red white and blue.  We would get stuffed animals before we had kids.  We also got pinecone candle holders covered in purple glitter (I do have purple in the house, but our house in very simple in design and I have classier decorative accessories).  I couldn't even sell those dang things at a yard sale.  She also sent us a baby blanket once we had kids that was so gross and pilly it was definitely used -- ewww!   Now I am not that much of a snob -- my kids wear hand me downs and I love yard sales, but I would never send something used as a gift for an anyone, let alone an infant.

And about one month after I started dating dh he went out of town and I watched his cats.  It was about one month before Christmas so I went into his closet to get his size.  He had some horrid clothes hanging with tags on them.  I got really worried I was dating a gay guy -- come to find out, these were things his mother sent him.  No idea why he hung them in his closet, but I was very relieved.

I am just thankful my dizzy MIL lives far away from us and we no longer allow her to visit b/c we have to pay for her flight, she never remembers visiting, and she is a huge annoyance when she is here.  My parents had to come over and babysit her one night when dh and I were gone.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> When am I ever going to learn to keep a cash stash the same way I have a fabric stash!?!
> 
> We are redecorating the living areas of my house (after 8 years)...I want to redo the drapes in the living room and dining room...and I have my heart set on some dupioni silk.  I got an email from Fabric.com. Dupioni silk is on sale!
> 
> I can imagine how perfect it would look for Thanksgiving....of course I have no idea when it would get done!  LOL!
> 
> I'm going to have to start deleting those sale emails as soon as I get them!
> 
> Nini


I did a bunch of drapes and curtains when we first moved in here 6 years ago.  I think we are still in good shape for another couple of years before I have to start sewing new things again.  Anyhow, I spent weeks watching ebay for just the right fabrics and I was able to pick up everything for great prices.  I also bought some really nice silk dupioni on ebay last year to make each of my daughters a tallis for her bat mitzvah.  There is one store (I am pretty sure that it is still on there) that sells the silk for much less than I could find it other places.  There was also another site that I used called the Dallas Fabric Yard.  They had some great deals too!




tngal said:


> Hi all! I had ask a question on the disABILITIES thread, and someone there kindly directed me here  I have a dd that has intellectual disabilities and wants to be able to dress up like her little sister if we ever get to take her to disney. i know disney has something about older kids not dressing up or something ( she is in adult size clothing) . The person who sent me here said that some of you could give ideas on "special princess" clothing ideas. Thanks for your help!


Last winter we were at Disney for Christmas and there was a group that had three adult women with intellectual disabilities.  They were all dressed up in princess dresses.  We ran into them several times during the day and people were complimenting them each time we saw them.  They were so happy!  Anyhow, if you sew, there are some ways to take a simple sundress pattern and make it princessy.



VBAndrea said:


> We open Xmas presents on Christmas Eve and Christmas day is dd's b-day.  DS is jealous b/c she gets presents two days in a row.  DD is upset because all of her friends get presents on her birthday and it makes her feel less special.  The grass is always greener on the other side.


Maybe you could celebrate her half birthday too.  I always did that when I was a teacher.  The kids who had summer birthdays were always sad that they didn't get a day to bring in cupcakes and wear a special birthday hat.  So we just started celebrating their half birthdays.  We did that with one my best friends too.  She was going to turn 40 after she moved across the country so we had a big party for her on her 39 1/2 birthday instead.


----------



## Piper

tngal said:


> Hi all! I had ask a question on the disABILITIES thread, and someone there kindly directed me here  I have a dd that has intellectual disabilities and wants to be able to dress up like her little sister if we ever get to take her to disney. i know disney has something about older kids not dressing up or something ( she is in adult size clothing) . The person who sent me here said that some of you could give ideas on "special princess" clothing ideas. Thanks for your help!



Read the first post in this thread.  Look in the photo album for ideas (and who made them.)  PM some of those people and some of them may be able to help.  BTW--if you have a machine, Carla C.'s patterns on youcanmakethis.com are really easy and in her blog, she tells you how to princessify them!  Sometimes just using Disney material will work.  She has adult and child patterns.


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.



I have a big ol' Rubbermaid storage container or two that I keep in the basement with the Christmas decoration and wrapping paper containers. They blend right with the others because they look the same and nobody is the wiser.  Inside of the container, I keep a master list of what I bought and who it's for so I know where I stand with my shopping.

HTH!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Piper

With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.  

The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.  





The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!





She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!


----------



## GlassSlippers

I did it, Gang!

I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too! 

TIA, everybody!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## smile5sunshine

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome. 



aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.



Wow, you sure have been hard at work! Those popcorn baskets turned out really cute. Great job!



ivey_family said:


> I'm a homeschooling mom, too, though only just beginning with my 4yo.  The pjs are cute!  We've all done something like that at some point!



Hi! I'm always happy to meet another homeschooling mom! It took a little while for me to really find our homeschooling groove, but we finally did and I'm glad because it turned out to be the best fit for our family.



mphalens said:


> So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic



Your decoupage jeans turned out great! I'm always hunting for more ideas for sewing for the boys. It's so much easier to think of things for girls, but I don't want to leave my DS (and nephew) out on our upcoming trip. 



VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.



I know you've gotten a lot of responses about this already, but I'd like to add we also store stuff under our bed too.  

p





Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a tie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



WOW. Just WOW!!! Those dresses are STUNNING. 



GlassSlippers said:


> I did it, Gang!
> 
> I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too!
> 
> TIA, everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



That's a really cute name for a shop. I will have to mosey on over there and take a peek.

No sewing for me last night. I need to go to the fabric store and get some supplies. I *think* I'm going to try my hand at a very simple applique to go on a dolly dress. My DD(8) got her very 1st 18" doll for her birthday and I think that I'd like to try making a dress for it before I tackle one to fit an actual child since the dolly version uses less fabric.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## GlassSlippers

I'm giving photo posting a whirl. Let's see if it works. If it does, you'll see my daughter and me in the blouses I made for our Disney trip in June. Here goes!




















Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

Oooh! It worked, but they're really big! Is that OK?

Here's one more:







Lori in East Podunk (again!)


----------



## tngal

Disneymom1218 said:


> How old is your daughter in Question? I know they do not sell adult costumes anywhere in the parks but they still allow kids, even teens to dress up. last yr when we went, there was a family who apparently had the same schedule we did as we saw them at the bus stop every morning. There daughters, looked to be about 13 and 15, were dressed like princesses each day.



My daughter, at the time of our trip, will be 14. But due to endocrine disorders as well, she is size 16/18 and is 5'6" tall. I will have to check in to this more, as i was told they didnt want "adult " size people dressing up, something about confusion with the other park goers or something. Thanks for the idea 



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the hiding ideas smart ladies.  Duh -- why didn't I think of storing things at my sister's house!  She has a 3+ bedroom house and is single.  And my mom has a 3 bedroom and lives alone as well, however sometimes the kids snoop in her extra rooms to look for things to do / old toys when they visit her.  And she's a bit on the dingy side so probably would tell them to go look in the closet for something to do.  I also like the numbering system with a master list.  I keep a list of gifts anyway so I can sort what is for birthday vs what is for Christmas.  It's just a bit harder to wrap in advance when I haven't decided which gift goes with which date.
> 
> I have a huge WI closet too and keep one area devoted to gifts I pick up throughout the year and have one box in there.  If I would find the time to reorganize it and get rid of the things I no longer wear I might be able to make room for another box.
> 
> We open Xmas presents on Christmas Eve and Christmas day is dd's b-day.  DS is jealous b/c she gets presents two days in a row.  DD is upset because all of her friends get presents on her birthday and it makes her feel less special.  The grass is always greener on the other side.
> 
> NINI: I just redid our LR curtains last year -- we have now had our house for almost 10 years so I slowly do little make overs.  We were having a huge party (dh work related) so I had no time to sew and just got some nice curtains from JCPenny.  I would have loved to have made my own though and will eventually get around to the DR.  I think you are pushing it with getting your quilts done and having new hand sewn curtains by Thanksgiving -- but with FHA all sales are excluded, so feel free to shop, shop, shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have girls who are older and do variations on the very princessy dresses.  Marianne is making herself clothes to wear, but she is doing things like decoupage jeans rather than dresses.  If you look on page one you will find a link to a photobucket photo album that many people submit things they've made into and hopefully that could give you some ideas.



I would never have thought of the decoupage jeans! Thats awesome! Thanks so much!



Piper said:


> Read the first post in this thread.  Look in the photo album for ideas (and who made them.)  PM some of those people and some of them may be able to help.  BTW--if you have a machine, Carla C.'s patterns on youcanmakethis.com are really easy and in her blog, she tells you how to princessify them!  Sometimes just using Disney material will work.  She has adult and child patterns.



Thank you Piper! You are actually the one that directed me here from the disABILITIES board  Thanks again for your help! I have never sewn, but i really want to learn and give it a shot!



If i left anyone out that replied, im sorry  I do appreciate everyones help and input. It is greatly appreciated,esp since im learning!!

Lisa


----------



## tngal

Holy Moly!! I just went and looked at some of the things in the photobucket account, and i have one question...how long do you think it would take me to make one of everything lol. No joke, great stuff !!!  i do want to look at the tutorial for easy applique but it says that link is no longer available  any suggestions? Also what things would you not recommend for a beginner, such as trying ruffles, smocking etc.? Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## karebear23

GlassSlippers said:


> I have a big ol' Rubbermaid storage container or two that I keep in the basement with the Christmas decoration and wrapping paper containers. They blend right with the others because they look the same and nobody is the wiser.  Inside of the container, I keep a master list of what I bought and who it's for so I know where I stand with my shopping.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I do somthing similar.  I wrap them and write their name on the gift with a sharpie.  We have lots of rubbermaid totes and I just put them in there. Or shove them to the back of my closet behind all the clothes! My neighbor has offered to hide some at her house as well. But my kids are only 5 & 3 not too sneaky yet!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Maybe you could celebrate her half birthday too.  I always did that when I was a teacher.  The kids who had summer birthdays were always sad that they didn't get a day to bring in cupcakes and wear a special birthday hat.  So we just started celebrating their half birthdays.  We did that with one my best friends too.  She was going to turn 40 after she moved across the country so we had a big party for her on her 39 1/2 birthday instead.


We did her 5th birthday as a half birthday for her party b/c she wanted ponies and weather here in December can be iffy.  So we did a June party and we had a big spot of dead grass the rest of the summer from one of the ponies weeing in our yard.  I was thankful it didn't rain -- at least 20 kids came and while our house is decent sized, IMO no house is big enough for 20 some 5 year olds!  I also usually buy each of the kids one present each summer (usually something for outdoor play).



GlassSlippers said:


> I have a big ol' Rubbermaid storage container or two that I keep in the basement with the Christmas decoration and wrapping paper containers. They blend right with the others because they look the same and nobody is the wiser.  Inside of the container, I keep a master list of what I bought and who it's for so I know where I stand with my shopping.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


It would help if we had a basement, but no basements here!  We do have a walk in attic, but I have so much in there already.  Maybe this will be my motivation to clean it out and make room for a couple of totes.  My kids would never look in there.



Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!


OMG your mother is going to be the envy of all of us!!!  I can't believe she made those!  It would take me a year to do something like that.  You look so young in the red dress photo but you look just like yourself in the white dress.  

It's good to you posting today.  I hope you are feeling better and the doctors are making some progress with your meds.



GlassSlippers said:


> I did it, Gang!
> 
> I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too!
> 
> TIA, everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Congrats on your shop.  I think I missed the window of opportunity to name change.  I was supposed to get my business license this week and open a shop, but once again life got in the way.  I will try to peek at yours today.



smile5sunshine said:


> Thank you all so much for the warm welcome.
> 
> I know you've gotten a lot of responses about this already, but I'd like to add we also store stuff under our bed too.
> 
> 
> No sewing for me last night. I need to go to the fabric store and get some supplies. I *think* I'm going to try my hand at a very simple applique to go on a dolly dress. My DD(8) got her very 1st 18" doll for her birthday and I think that I'd like to try making a dress for it before I tackle one to fit an actual child since the dolly version uses less fabric.  Hope everyone has a wonderful day!



Sadly my bed already has other things under it.  I really need to start purging.  I am a pack rat.  I save old clothes that are in good shape since styles always come around again.  I need to stop doing that!

FYI, the 18" dolls can be a little tricky to sew for since you are working with small pieces.  For example, it's much easier for me to make a Peasant dress for my dd than it is to do one for her doll.



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm giving photo posting a whirl. Let's see if it works. If it does, you'll see my daughter and me in the blouses I made for our Disney trip in June. Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


The shirts are fabulous!  Your dd reminds me so much of somebody but I can't put my finger on it -- it will drive me nuts all day.


----------



## NiniMorris

tngal said:


> Holy Moly!! I just went and looked at some of the things in the photobucket account, and i have one question...how long do you think it would take me to make one of everything lol. No joke, great stuff !!!  i do want to look at the tutorial for easy applique but it says that link is no longer available  any suggestions? Also what things would you not recommend for a beginner, such as trying ruffles, smocking etc.? Thanks!
> 
> Lisa



LOL...don't ask ME...I'm a firm believer if you don't tell someone they can't do something...how would they know they can't?

Although, when I am teaching a beginner class...I usualy go with an A line or Easy Fits...both from Carla C!

Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

GlassSlippers said:


> I did it, Gang!
> 
> I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too!
> 
> TIA, everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


FYI your cranberry outfit has a $35 shipping charge.  I would recommend to correct that.  My only other recommendation would be to see if you can rotate those two pics.  Your work looks great!  I remember you posting that balloon vida.



tngal said:


> Holy Moly!! I just went and looked at some of the things in the photobucket account, and i have one question...how long do you think it would take me to make one of everything lol. No joke, great stuff !!!  i do want to look at the tutorial for easy applique but it says that link is no longer available  any suggestions? Also what things would you not recommend for a beginner, such as trying ruffles, smocking etc.? Thanks!
> 
> Lisa


I will post the link to the tut -- depending on what server you use those links may not work -- I don't think they work for IE or AOL but I have good luck with Safari.
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique

For a beginner I would patterns from YouCanMakeThis.com and I would keep ruffles simple to start with -- one row.  I have never tried smocking so have no idea how hard it is.  For me buttonholes are easy, but I have a decent buttonhole maker with my machine.



karebear23 said:


> I do somthing similar.  I wrap them and write their name on the gift with a sharpie.  We have lots of rubbermaid totes and I just put them in there. Or shove them to the back of my closet behind all the clothes! My neighbor has offered to hide some at her house as well. But my kids are only 5 & 3 not too sneaky yet!


Mine are now 7 and 9, so it's getting trickier to disguise things.  DD is pesty and while she isn't purposely looking for presents, she is nosey and snoopy!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Happy Veteran's Day to our wonderful military families!  thank you for your service to our country!


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.



I don't have the patience or memory for hiding things. We have an ipod nano in this house somewher that I "put away" 2 years ago and can't find! 
I have a walk in closet that I asked my husband to put a door knob with a lock on. I toss it in there and lock the door. This way I don't have to hide anything and when I'm ready to wrap it's all in the same place!

*Lori ~* Beautiful job on the blouses and I love the fabric choices!

Can anyone tell me what I can use on the inside of an applique to make them soft. I did a few appliques and my Grand Daughter had a spot on her chest that was rubbed raw and I'd like to prevent that in the future.


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> We did her 5th birthday as a half birthday for her party b/c she wanted ponies and weather here in December can be iffy.  So we did a June party and we had a big spot of dead grass the rest of the summer from one of the ponies weeing in our yard.  I was thankful it didn't rain -- at least 20 kids came and while our house is decent sized, IMO no house is big enough for 20 some 5 year olds!  I also usually buy each of the kids one present each summer (usually something for outdoor play).
> 
> 
> ~~~The thought of 20 some 5 year olds gives me the heebie jeebies! We get those dead spots sometimes from the dog, but in a ring around the dead part, it's the greenest, most lush grass you've ever seen. Quite peculiar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG your mother is going to be the envy of all of us!!!  I can't believe she made those!  It would take me a year to do something like that.  You look so young in the red dress photo but you look just like yourself in the white dress.
> 
> ~~~I agree! Those dresses are incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your shop.  I think I missed the window of opportunity to name change.  I was supposed to get my business license this week and open a shop, but once again life got in the way.  I will try to peek at yours today.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~Thanks! I appreciate it!
> 
> The shirts are fabulous!  Your dd reminds me so much of somebody but I can't put my finger on it -- it will drive me nuts all day.



~~~And thanks again! She's quite a character, my daughter. Our outfits matched or coordinated every day. We even went to the Bibbidy Bobbidy Boutique! You will *not* be seeing pictures of that!   


Lori in East Podunk


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> I don't have the patience or memory for hiding things. We have an ipod nano in this house somewher that I "put away" 2 years ago and can't find!
> I have a walk in closet that I asked my husband to put a door knob with a lock on. I toss it in there and lock the door. This way I don't have to hide anything and when I'm ready to wrap it's all in the same place!
> 
> *Lori ~* Beautiful job on the blouses and I love the fabric choices!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can use on the inside of an applique to make them soft. I did a few appliques and my Grand Daughter had a spot on her chest that was rubbed raw and I'd like to prevent that in the future.



One brand is Tender Touch...it irons on the back and stays through several washings...of course you occasionally have to iron it back on.  Although I would avoid the dryer with it. 


Nini


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> FYI your cranberry outfit has a $35 shipping charge.  I would recommend to correct that.  My only other recommendation would be to see if you can rotate those two pics.  Your work looks great!  I remember you posting that balloon vida.
> 
> ~~~Aack! Thanks for pointing that out! I have no clue how to rotate photos. I thought they'd post the way I took them. <snerk>! Obviously I am not a technically gifted person! I took some more that are horizontally oriented. I'll be replacing those soon!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> Happy Veteran's Day to our wonderful military families!  thank you for your service to our country!


How sweet of you   I was just napping with my military man but the kids came and woke me for lunch.  I also just happened to check if you had posted any pics yet and was pleased to see you had a few up.



RMAMom said:


> I don't have the patience or memory for hiding things. We have an ipod nano in this house somewher that I "put away" 2 years ago and can't find!
> I have a walk in closet that I asked my husband to put a door knob with a lock on. I toss it in there and lock the door. This way I don't have to hide anything and when I'm ready to wrap it's all in the same place!
> 
> *Lori ~* Beautiful job on the blouses and I love the fabric choices!
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I can use on the inside of an applique to make them soft. I did a few appliques and my Grand Daughter had a spot on her chest that was rubbed raw and I'd like to prevent that in the future.


A lock on my WIcloset might be a good idea!

Dream Weave by Floriani is what to put on the inside of the embroidered shirt.  I use Floriani med weight cutaway for my t's and it really softens after washing and my dd never complains (and she has sensitive skin), so I've never had the need to try Dream Weave.


----------



## tricia

Piper - Awesome dresses, I cant even imagine sewing one of those.






GlassSlippers said:


> Oooh! It worked, but they're really big! Is that OK?
> 
> Here's one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk (again!)



those are really cute.



tngal said:


> My daughter, at the time of our trip, will be 14. But due to endocrine disorders as well, she is size 16/18 and is 5'6" tall. I will have to check in to this more, as i was told they didnt want "adult " size people dressing up, something about confusion with the other park goers or something. Thanks for the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa



they don't want adult people dressing up AS one of the characters.  She can dress up in Character themed stuff all she wants.


----------



## tricia

Lisa - I went back and quoted some of the stuff that Sally has done for her daughter.  She is not as old as yours I don't think, but it may give you some ideas of themed outfits that you can do.




SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta and I are home. I thought we were going to have to stay, I got incredibly sick. Started with a bitty cold that I got after the drenching rain in Epcot on Monday. Felt a little bad, but could make it around the parks okay. The bed was dreadful, my back was aching, so they put a egg crate on it, helped some, until we went to the Halloween party on Friday, I went to get out of the Pirate boat and felt my back pull. Major pain the next 2 days.
> 
> But here is my fashion report:
> 
> Saturday we went to AK, this is an old standby. I had to do a new shirt for her, and did the applique on the front. It worked pretty well. This outfit is always a huge hit, they cast members love it and always say they never see Lilo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That night we went over to Park Fare, I couldn't get ADR's so we took our chance and were seated after a short wait. Her dress got alot of attention. Lady Tremaine asked me if I could make her one. But I pointed out Cinderella was in it. She gave the funniest look and said "no, something like this will do", pointint to her own. The applique on the jacket came out really bad. I didn't use spray adhesive and it buckled. So I washed it and made it look worse. But it looks okay from a distance and I only paid $4 for the jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we went over to Epcot. This was the outfit from ****! I didn't make it to the last minute and discovered I got the wrong size pattern, so I enlarged it. Well, the enlargement could have fit me. So I had to cut it all down. Then I realized I didn't have ribbon to make the fabric, so I used clear elastic (for the bra straps) and it broke on one side. I would like to make it again, or remake it. The fabric was perfect. I put a sheer with little slubs of something all over it.  But it looked nice. Her hair made a huge impression on everyone, they thought it was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we head over to the MK. Again that hair made a huge impression. Rapunzel loved her hair. We had cast members follow her to tell her they loved her hair. I think Heather Sue should make some flower clippies so girls could Rapunzel thier hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday we went back the MK, the pictures with Belle were not that great. Apparently I can't sew on buttons. I had one fall off when I washed it before leaving, and it fell off again in the park:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday we went over the Studios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday we went over the Typhon Lagoon and then the Halloween Party. I was dispointed in the party this year. I usually love to go see Tarzan, but he was absent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special for Saturday. We went over the Village to do some shopping. Then back to swim at Pop. We had a great room, and Kirsta being old enough was able to go to the food court by herself and do some shopping in the store.
> 
> And then we went home on Sunday. I have to show you our new luggage because we think they are cool!!


----------



## belle41379

Piper said:


> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



These are AMAZING!!!



GlassSlippers said:


> I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too!
> 
> TIA, everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I'll go check it out!  I've thought about doing this many times, but haven't had the guts. 



GlassSlippers said:


> Oooh! It worked, but they're really big! Is that OK?
> 
> Here's one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk (again!)



I love these!  Great job!



tngal said:


> Holy Moly!! I just went and looked at some of the things in the photobucket account, and i have one question...how long do you think it would take me to make one of everything lol. No joke, great stuff !!!  i do want to look at the tutorial for easy applique but it says that link is no longer available  any suggestions? Also what things would you not recommend for a beginner, such as trying ruffles, smocking etc.? Thanks!
> 
> Lisa



I have the same problem!   Ruffles are not as hard as they lok like they would be.  Give them a try.  The appliqué tutorial is FABUALOUS!  I'm getting ready to do my first multiple layer one...wish me luck! Lol


Well, here are my fabric finds - 

For appliqué shirts for MVMCP:





For an outfit for DD and some gift bags...these have glitter on them:





For the boys...I love Maters tongue! Lol:





Now to wash it and start sewing!


----------



## tngal

tricia said:


> Lisa - I went back and quoted some of the stuff that Sally has done for her daughter.  She is not as old as yours I don't think, but it may give you some ideas of themed outfits that you can do.



Great goodness!! those are awesome! I esp. love the cinderella dress. she would DIE over that one! Now to find the pattern and see if i can tackle it or not lol. Thanks so much for your hard work finding these ideas for me!



belle41379 said:


> These are AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go check it out!  I've thought about doing this many times, but haven't had the guts.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!  Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same problem!   Ruffles are not as hard as they lok like they would be.  Give them a try.  The appliqué tutorial is FABUALOUS!  I'm getting ready to do my first multiple layer one...wish me luck! Lol
> 
> 
> Well, here are my fabric finds -
> 
> For appliqué shirts for MVMCP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an outfit for DD and some gift bags...these have glitter on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys...I love Maters tongue! Lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wash it and start sewing!



Love the fabric! Good luck to you  

Lisa


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.
> 
> Anywho . . . . Here's a brief glimpse into my recent world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soundstage -- formerly our family room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband built the sets and my son painted them.
> 
> *Now . . .  on to the sewing *
> 
> Cast and crew are working for room and board so my son thought gift baskets would be nice.  I got popcorn buckets and "grass" at the dollar store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . added some Saratoga brochures, a post card, Saratoga water, Saratoga (the birthplace of potato chips) potato chips, horse pop and pig poop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . put it in the bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .  and put it in a bag I made with the name of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.



WOW!!  Cheryl, you have been a busy girl!  I cannot believe all that stuff you have in your house for this - I would be going crazy...

I did, sort of, expect to see bars on the window though...  Invisible fence?  



mphalens said:


> How are you?  You'll be leaving the world as we arrive!  I am SO not ready!!!
> 
> I did buy a new sewing lamp today though!  Costco had one of those Ottlite? Anyway, the natural light lamps, for $17.99!!!  My floor lamp that came with our house (7 years ago and it wasn't it great shape then) and has been my sewing lamp died and I haven't been able to sew at night or on these dreary days since (I can't see Chips!  My parents went to a "Fest" in Saratoga two summers (I think? They go to one a summer with my Dad's online Builder forum) ago and my Mom brought us back some - SO SO SO good!
> 
> So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic



These turned out so cute Marianne - I am so proud of you!!!  The boys will be so adorable!



mphalens said:


> Um - okay - as you all know, I'm currently "banned" from D~'s PTR so I don't see my super awesome park bag before it arrives at my house.  That's fine, but I still get email notifications and I just was clicking delete on one when I noticed it said someone spent time in the ER  . . .
> 
> Can y'all please tell me everyone is ok and I can stop worrying???  I was a "good girl" and didn't read the email notification, but like I said, as I was clicking delete and caught those words . . .
> 
> Someone needs to fill me in before I break my promise to make sure everyone is ok!!!!  PLEASE!



I am so sorry I worried you Marianne...  It didn't even occur to me that you weren't reading my PTR.    I am sure that someone forwarded you what happened...  I am OK.  I am still in a bit of pain, but I feel my crotchety ol' self coming back more and more every minute.

Thanks you everyone for letting Marianne know what was going on.  I really appreciate it.  



VBAndrea said:


> If you don't get the pm let me know and I will c/p the ER report to you -- she didn't want to go to the ER but her symptoms mimicked those of an MI so her doc's office sent her there.  Good news is no MI, but also good she went in as she needs treatment.  She was sick enough that she needed to rest instead of sew.
> 
> And I need to clean instead of sew



Thank you Andrea for letting her know.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Oooh! It worked, but they're really big! Is that OK?
> 
> Here's one more:



Lori - I love these shirts!  They turned out so perfect!

D~


----------



## cogero

Piper said:


> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



WOW WOW WOW Awesomely beautiful dresses.



GlassSlippers said:


> I did it, Gang!
> 
> I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too!
> 
> TIA, everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats off to look



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm giving photo posting a whirl. Let's see if it works. If it does, you'll see my daughter and me in the blouses I made for our Disney trip in June. Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Great job on the shirts.



belle41379 said:


> These are AMAZING!!!
> 
> Well, here are my fabric finds -
> 
> For appliqué shirts for MVMCP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an outfit for DD and some gift bags...these have glitter on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys...I love Maters tongue! Lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wash it and start sewing!



Love your fabric finds. They are awesome. I went to Joanns today too need to take a picture later.


----------



## mkwj

Piper said:


> !



Wow those are beautiful.  I can't even imagine how long it took to sew those ruffles.  I wish I had my grandmothers sewing abilities.  She made my mom some wonderful infant dresses.  I should pull them out and take pictures.  Some of the work I have no idea how she did it.  It was my favorite baby gift for my dd when she was born.


----------



## tngal

After spending the majority of the afternoon perusing the disboutiquers photobucket acct. i have a few questions ....To get an item to applique onto a tshirt or skirt, do you just cut that image out from another piece of fabric and use the bond on the back ? what do you recommend?

also, if i see a dress or something on the photobucket acct. that i want to find out where/how to get the pattern for it, do i post the pic from photobucket or just ask on here and describe it? I found a sundress that had simba on it I DEFINITELY want it for animal kingdom!

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## squirrel

I'm finally ready to start making some Eye Spy Bags!

I have searched and can't find the tutorial I remember seeing months ago.  I think I remember how.  The person folded over the fabric for the top so that the vinyl wouldn't stick.

What kind of fabric do you use for the Eye Spy Bags?  I was going to use cotton but it seems like none of the tutorials use that.


----------



## miprender

smile5sunshine said:


> HI! I've been lurking on and off for a while but I think I'd really like to join in on all your fun if you'll have me.
> 
> A little background about me:
> 
> I am a SAH, homeschooling mom to 4 kiddos DD(8), DD(6), DD(3) and DS(1). My grandmother taught me the basics of sewing and crochet when I was younger, however I didn't really start sewing until after my 1st DD was born, and even then it was just a project or two.  I finally really started to take up sewing when my 3rd DD was a baby.  She was my 1st baby who was cloth diapered and I learned to sew many of her diapers.  But as my kiddos are getting older, I would really like to learn more about garment construction so I can sew clothing for them.
> 
> Thanks to this group, I found CarlaC's patterns and sewed my very first pair of Easy Fits. They turned out great. I'm making some fleece pjs for my DDs:



Great job on the easy fit pants. Once you do one they are great and can sew them quickly.



aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.
> 
> Anywho . . . . Here's a brief glimpse into my recent world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.



Hello... glad to see you are surviving.



mphalens said:


> So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic



Even though I posted on FB just wanted to say they came out great!



VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.



We have to hide them in our garage but I have to move all of DH's tool in order to hide them. Two years ago we hid DS's bike in DH's car and he never noticed it. We just threw a blanket over it and was none the wiser



mphalens said:


> One year she lost my "big" present - I think I was 12 - and she finally gave up and told me what I was supposed to have gotten . . . I still had to wait until she figured out where she'd hidden it though  I think it was Feb or March before that happened



 



Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



 WOW those are some beautiful dresses. 



GlassSlippers said:


> I did it, Gang!
> 
> I changed my Etsy shop name and last night I added some things so I'm open for business. I'd really appreciate it if you'd go have a look and maybe those of you who sell could give me some ideas and/or feedback. I'm adding a couple more items today or tomorrow too. I'm kind of nervous, to be honest. I'm going to feel pretty stupid if I can't sell anything, but them's the brakes, right? For the record, I don't intend this as a plug for my shop. I really just need a little advice or suggestions because you fine folks are the only people I know who use Etsy too!
> 
> TIA, everybody!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Congrats. Will have to go check out your store



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm giving photo posting a whirl. Let's see if it works. If it does, you'll see my daughter and me in the blouses I made for our Disney trip in June. Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Love those shirts. And the bigger the picture the better.



tngal said:


> Holy Moly!! I just went and looked at some of the things in the photobucket account, and i have one question...how long do you think it would take me to make one of everything lol. No joke, great stuff !!!  i do want to look at the tutorial for easy applique but it says that link is no longer available  any suggestions? Also what things would you not recommend for a beginner, such as trying ruffles, smocking etc.? Thanks!
> 
> Lisa



I find skirts the easier to make than dresses. You could start with a skirt and make it princessy by using the colors of that princess. 



RMAMom said:


> Can anyone tell me what I can use on the inside of an applique to make them soft. I did a few appliques and my Grand Daughter had a spot on her chest that was rubbed raw and I'd like to prevent that in the future.



It is Dreamweave. DD complains that the backside of the embroidery shirts bother her so I have to put that on the back of all her shirts now and I have not heard one complaint since then.



belle41379 said:


> Well, here are my fabric finds -
> 
> For appliqué shirts for MVMCP:



 Great fabric finds.



tngal said:


> also, if i see a dress or something on the photobucket acct. that i want to find out where/how to get the pattern for it, do i post the pic from photobucket or just ask on here and describe it? I found a sundress that had simba on it I DEFINITELY want it for animal kingdom!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa



Just post the picture here and we can help you out.


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.



If not the attic, the trunk of the car, a relatives house or when my Dad had his own business, over there. 



tricia said:


> Lisa - I went back and quoted some of the stuff that Sally has done for her daughter.  She is not as old as yours I don't think, but it may give you some ideas of themed outfits that you can do.



You were too quick for me!! 



tngal said:


> Great goodness!! those are awesome! I esp. love the cinderella dress. she would DIE over that one! Now to find the pattern and see if i can tackle it or not lol. Thanks so much for your hard work finding these ideas for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the fabric! Good luck to you
> 
> Lisa



This one is my favorite, from last year. She can still wear it, but she's ALOT taller now. I bought a piece of red knit and I was going to make a band for it (I really want to just replace the bottom), but ran out of time on both counts. I never realized she had such a goofy look on her face. 






She is only 10, an easy 5'4" and wears a size 9 shoe. She has a big ole belly that makes it hard to buy things for her. But I have a neice that had the same shape and she lost her belly at 16. So I would think that Kirsta will be to. (I hope). 

The Cinderella dress is the Jamie dress from YouCanMakeThis.com, I added the bow on the back, it's the free one from CarlaC. Put some net in it to make it stiff. I also made an attached slip so the dress would be poofy and look a little more dressy since were dining with royalty.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tngal said:


> After spending the majority of the afternoon perusing the disboutiquers photobucket acct. i have a few questions ....To get an item to applique onto a tshirt or skirt, do you just cut that image out from another piece of fabric and use the bond on the back ? what do you recommend?
> 
> also, if i see a dress or something on the photobucket acct. that i want to find out where/how to get the pattern for it, do i post the pic from photobucket or just ask on here and describe it? I found a sundress that had simba on it I DEFINITELY want it for animal kingdom!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lisa



I haven't done hand applique in some time. But use heat and bond lite to fuse your fabrics together. I used to use a coloring book page and enlarge it to the size I wanted. Then you just sort of peice it together like a puzzle. Satin stitch, just a close together zig zag stitch.


----------



## squirrel

SallyfromDE, I just saw in your signature the phrase Boo Ya.  

My niece said that so much during our trip.  I have no idea where she came up with it but she would say Boo Ya Smokers.  I don't think I posted here on the DisBoutique Board all the trouble we had trying to avoid smokers.  So I know how she got that part.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.  

I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.



Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
Sheila
Sheila


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> So - who wants to meet for breakfast at CFA next Friday and then hit Joann's???



ME!  I LOVE CFA!  But the closest one is over an hour away in the next state south.  




> So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic



Super cute!  Where are the t-shirts from?  I love the white face Mickey!



Piper said:


> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



A.Maz.Ing!  Just gorgeous!  You look beautiful!



GlassSlippers said:


> Oooh! It worked, but they're really big! Is that OK?
> 
> Here's one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk (again!)



Awww!  You both are so cute together!  My dd had no choice but to wear clothes that matched mine this year.  I hope she'll WANT to in the future!



mommy2mrb said:


> Happy Veteran's Day to our wonderful military families!  thank you for your service to our country!



Ditto, ditto, ditto!  Love those vets!  And the families, !



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



Super cute!  I love the Grinch!

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

GrammytoMany said:


> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



Love the Christmas skirt.


----------



## cogero

GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



Love this. I am waiting for some grinch fabric to go with a T-shirt Miss C has.

I am seriously hoping today is a better day than yesterday with the boy. Yesterday was a bit rough 

I have a bunch I want to accomplish and it has been slow going since by the time I put J to bed I am exhausted. Honestly I was in bed at 8:30 last night.


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> SallyfromDE, I just saw in your signature the phrase Boo Ya.
> 
> My niece said that so much during our trip.  I have no idea where she came up with it but she would say Boo Ya Smokers.  I don't think I posted here on the DisBoutique Board all the trouble we had trying to avoid smokers.  So I know how she got that part.



Boo is my cats name. But my nephew watches some cartoon and he says Boo Ya all the time. Now it's going to drive me crazy trying to think what it is he watches.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



This skirt is seriously cute!! When I work with plastic, I'll use tearaway from machine embroidery. We've done the tissue, but it can be hard to pick out from the stitches.


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



I love this skirt!  It is so adorable - and I just love the fabrics!  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Piper - BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Lovin the Christmas skirt and diaper cover!!

Please pray for little Hannah - she now stops breathing even when she is awake, Mom is fearing the end of her battle is near, but they really just dont know - they re just besides themselves.....

Has anyone seen an embroidery design for a Bride and Groom? I was thinking of making tshirts for my friend for Christmas - her wedding is in August....

Getting ready to try some of the ribbon appliques from Applique Corner - do her designs stitch out well?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Not really anything to do with sewing except that my dd came into my closet and saw the ig bolt of horse fleece I had hiding behind the door (which is going to be made into Christmas presents for her).  But now I bought her a huge horse purse -- not a little tiny one, a huge one!  So how do you all hide Christmas presents?  When they were younger it was easier because they didn't accidentally snoop -- they are not purposely snoopy now, but they do from time to time.
> 
> In the past I have wrapped things right away in case they found them and then I would put a sticky note on the package so I would remember what was in it, but that was before they could read.  I also have the problem of winter birthdays (dd's on Xmas day and ds in Jan) so I just buy things and then divy them up between Xmas and b-day and dd does NOT get her b-day pressies wrapped in Xmas paper.
> 
> I have one box in my closet and one box currently in the downstairs bathtub (I mainly use it for storage b/c we only have out of town guests about once a year -- though if Marianne and D come to use my embroidery machine that storage spot may be out -- don't want stinky girls in my house).
> 
> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.


*mine were pretty good about not finding gifts,if they did they nevr let on to me,mt dd Brendi hides soem things at my house! like i have the kids husband pillows in my spare room in garbage bags stacked up with baby clothes and chirstmas stuff so they'd never know what was what with all nanna's junk...on the other hand my other dd  needs to hide hers here,every year she gives the girls soemthing early bacause either they find it or she can't wait herself! she's also been know to let them have a gift she's gotten for soemone else and then had to rebuy a gift...lol... it's usually oneof the boy cousins toys sicne she has 3 girls and all that entails...but when they see a little people tractor they just gotta have one too! 
 this year hiding should be easy since all 5 { the 5 i get to see} want electronics...Elli & Blaze are getting ipods and Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe all want mp3 players { they have no clue yet about what an ipod is so they will get the starter mp3 like E and B did a few years ago.}
 sorry i went on and on and was no help...but hising at soemone elses house might work...
              ~Beth~ *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> I hide presents in our garage and at a friend's house and small stuff I can hide in the linen closet.  I try to wrap as early as I can and the boys each have their own wrapping paper. . . so no names on the presents if I can help it . . . with just two it's easy to remember which paper belongs to whom.
> 
> My mom hides stuff all over the house and my dad's office . . . but she doesn't keep a list of WHERE everything is hidden . . . I have been the recipient of "years ago" presents on more than one occasion when she's found an old present in the process of hiding a new one
> 
> One year she lost my "big" present - I think I was 12 - and she finally gave up and told me what I was supposed to have gotten . . . I still had to wait until she figured out where she'd hidden it though  I think it was Feb or March before that happened


*love the lost hiding place story...my grandmother was the same way! 
 i used different colroed wrapping pper for my kids when they believed in santa,red+Candee,blue+ Brendi,Green +Austin...so they knew on christmas morning even if i didn't have them all stacked togetehr ,each his own room to rip into gifts...
 when they got older and knew about santa i used reindeer names ont he tags and each year it changed and they neer kenw till christmas moring who was who...last year i started doing reindeer names for the g'babies when iElli heard how i did with her mom and aunt,uncle she wanted me to do the same with them...so it's now passed to the next generation...but they will know who's who because i just went down the line matching reindeer to grandchild by age..Elli-Dasher,Blaze -Dancer etc...next year we'll have a Blitzen to enjoy! *


----------



## tinkabella627

GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



I love this! Can you tell me what pattern or tutorial you used? Please please please don't say that you just whipped it up without  a pattern or directions lol. I want to make my daughter a skirt but I have no idea how to! And does she have babylegs? Because she could wear the diaper cover with the babylegs instead of wearing tights. I am newly obsessed with babylegs lol


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!


*those dresses are amazing!! and all the love that went into them! so perfect..wonderful memories*


----------



## belle41379

GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



This is so sweet!  My DD always wears bloomers over her tights, but not when she wears leggings.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Piper - BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> Lovin the Christmas skirt and diaper cover!!
> 
> Please pray for little Hannah - she now stops breathing even when she is awake, Mom is fearing the end of her battle is near, but they really just dont know - they re just besides themselves.....
> 
> Has anyone seen an embroidery design for a Bride and Groom? I was thinking of making tshirts for my friend for Christmas - her wedding is in August....
> 
> Getting ready to try some of the ribbon appliques from Applique Corner - do her designs stitch out well?


*i haven';t seen a bride/groom embroidery but i saw a cute idea on the show 'Hot in Cleveland' when Betty Whites character was getting married instead of his/hers jakets { tee's in your case} his said 'hers' and hers said 'his'...veyr sweet*


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i haven';t seen a bride/groom embroidery but i saw a cute idea on the show 'Hot in Cleveland' when Betty Whites character was getting married instead of his/hers jakets { tee's in your case} his said 'hers' and hers said 'his'...veyr sweet*



I  love  the idea of his/hers shirts!! My brother is getting married in Sept and I was trying to think of cute ideas.  Thanks!

~Jennifer


----------



## GrammytoMany

tinkabella627 said:


> I love this! Can you tell me what pattern or tutorial you used? Please please please don't say that you just whipped it up without  a pattern or directions lol. I want to make my daughter a skirt but I have no idea how to! And does she have babylegs? Because she could wear the diaper cover with the babylegs instead of wearing tights. I am newly obsessed with babylegs lol



Hi,  Thanks...I love making these skirts...I use the same concept and attach it to a t-shirt to make a dress...so easy.
With the twirl skirt I take the measurements from waist to knees or depending on how long you want it.  Divide that length by 3, then add 2" to the top piece for waist band and 2" to bottom for hem.  I make the top piece 40", the second piece 60" and the third piece 90".  You could use 80" for second and 160" for the bottom if you wanted it fuller.  I just sew the piece and/or pieces together for top layer.  Then repeat for second then gather it at top and attach to the top piece and repeat for bottom.  I always hem the bottom layer before gathering it.  I saw a tutorial back in the summer but can't remember the site.     Sometimes I may make the middle layer wider depending on the design of the pattern 

As for the diaper cover I found the pattern for that on dana-made-it.com 
Hope that helps...and I haven't made it sound harder than it really is..
Sheila


----------



## tinkabella627

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,  Thanks...I love making these skirts...I use the same concept and attach it to a t-shirt to make a dress...so easy.
> With the twirl skirt I take the measurements from waist to knees or depending on how long you want it.  Divide that length by 3, then add 2" to the top piece for waist band and 2" to bottom for hem.  I make the top piece 40", the second piece 60" and the third piece 90".  You could use 80" for second and 160" for the bottom if you wanted it fuller.  I just sew the piece and/or pieces together for top layer.  Then repeat for second then gather it at top and attach to the top piece and repeat for bottom.  I always hem the bottom layer before gathering it.  I saw a tutorial back in the summer but can't remember the site.     Sometimes I may make the middle layer wider depending on the design of the pattern
> 
> As for the diaper cover I found the pattern for that on dana-made-it.com
> Hope that helps...and I haven't made it sound harder than it really is..
> Sheila



Well... I am very new to sewing more than a pillow case dress LOL so anything is confusing to me. I think I get the general idea. Thanks! What size did you make that for? My daughter is only 4months old. Does anyone know of a pattern or picture tutorial that is similar to this? I am always terrified of cutting my fabric for something new if I haven't seen many pictures to explain it to me lol


----------



## tngal

ireland_nicole said:


> Y'all are killing me- there is no way in creation for me to keep up with this thread.  However, at least I've been sewing when I can.  As usual, I spent entirely too long on an outfit DD will probably wear once, but hey, it's probably better than drinking in the afternoons or getting addicted to reality tv...
> 
> Here's what I'm finishing this weekend- I did the cutting and embroidering last weekend, and the sewing today and yesterday- that is, when I wasn't cleaning, watching dolphin tale, or church ( 5 hours every sunday- I apparently have the gift of helps and end up needed at at least 3 of our 4 services, but I love it)
> 
> Please ignore all the threads- I managed to get everything on for the test fit, but I don't think I'd get it back on her tonight- the threads will be gone before we leave, I promise
> 
> It's an Insa skirt- I  this skirt pattern; Heathersue's appliques, and I made up the top.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for so many pics, but its the only way to see the whole thing
> 
> Almost forgot- I cased the concept from Leslie- did a different top, and different fabrics, but the idea of using floral fabric, Princesses, Insa and the ruffles were inspired by her outfit.



ok I absolutely adore this....anyone know if it is available in an etsy shop or where i could get a pattern for this. If i cant sew it i know a few people who can lol. 

Also...i have some more questions, yes i know,i am more annoying than a 3 yr old with the questions   1) I found where you can purchase the appliques to put on tshirts, etc......do you still use the heat bond stuff on the back of these and sew them on?  

2) on the disboutique photobucket account, within the first few pages i believe, there was a GORGEOUS lion king/simba sundress that i must find or find a pattern for. I tried to get the pics to load on here but for some reason could not. 

Thanks, you guys have me addicted to this now!!

Lisa


----------



## Fruto76

GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila


SO CUTE! I just made a skirt for Barbara's auction and used a few of the same fabrics. I love that you matched it with the grinch fabric.... When I was done with the back I said, all the ruffles remind me of the grinch. 



tngal said:


> ok I absolutely adore this....anyone know if it is available in an etsy shop or where i could get a pattern for this. If i cant sew it i know a few people who can lol.
> 
> Also...i have some more questions, yes i know,i am more annoying than a 3 yr old with the questions   1) I found where you can purchase the appliques to put on tshirts, etc......do you still use the heat bond stuff on the back of these and sew them on?
> 
> 2) on the disboutique photobucket account, within the first few pages i believe, there was a GORGEOUS lion king/simba sundress that i must find or find a pattern for. I tried to get the pics to load on here but for some reason could not.
> 
> Thanks, you guys have me addicted to this now!!
> 
> Lisa


This is a beautiful set. The Insa skirt pattern is by Fabernmix and you can find it in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. I do not believe you can buy the pattern separately, but I could be wrong. Its an awesome pattern, with endless possibilities. The book has more patterns in it and a few that you will frequently see made here. 
I am really bad about checking the photobucket account, so I can't tell you offhand about the Simba Lion King dresses. I'll have to peek over though. I suppose I could add some of my stuff to the account. 

Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice 





front




back


----------



## RMAMom

tinkabella627 said:


> Well... I am very new to sewing more than a pillow case dress LOL so anything is confusing to me. I think I get the general idea. Thanks! What size did you make that for? My daughter is only 4months old. Does anyone know of a pattern or picture tutorial that is similar to this? I am always terrified of cutting my fabric for something new if I haven't seen many pictures to explain it to me lol



Have you checked the website youcanmakethis.com  That is where a lot of the people started sewing. Anything from Carla Crimm is highly recommended for beginners and you will probably recognize some of the patterns. Just type Carla C in the search box on the website.




Fruto76 said:


> SO CUTE! I just made a skirt for Barbara's auction and used a few of the same fabrics. I love that you matched it with the grinch fabric.... When I was done with the back I said, all the ruffles remind me of the grinch.
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful set. The Insa skirt pattern is by Fabernmix and you can find it in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. I do not believe you can buy the pattern separately, but I could be wrong. Its an awesome pattern, with endless possibilities. The book has more patterns in it and a few that you will frequently see made here.
> I am really bad about checking the photobucket account, so I can't tell you offhand about the Simba Lion King dresses. I'll have to peek over though. I suppose I could add some of my stuff to the account.
> 
> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Your Christmas set is adorable. I love the applique on the shirt!


----------



## juliebug

Fruto76 said:


> SO CUTE! I just made a skirt for Barbara's auction and used a few of the same fabrics. I love that you matched it with the grinch fabric.... When I was done with the back I said, all the ruffles remind me of the grinch.
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful set. The Insa skirt pattern is by Fabernmix and you can find it in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. I do not believe you can buy the pattern separately, but I could be wrong. Its an awesome pattern, with endless possibilities. The book has more patterns in it and a few that you will frequently see made here.
> I am really bad about checking the photobucket account, so I can't tell you offhand about the Simba Lion King dresses. I'll have to peek over though. I suppose I could add some of my stuff to the account.
> 
> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



tooo cute! i love it  

so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend


----------



## ivey_family

tinkabella627 said:


> I love this! Can you tell me what pattern or tutorial you used? Please please please don't say that you just whipped it up without  a pattern or directions lol. I want to make my daughter a skirt but I have no idea how to! And does she have babylegs? Because she could wear the diaper cover with the babylegs instead of wearing tights. I am newly obsessed with babylegs lol



I just bought a pair of giraffe print babylegs for dd.  They are super cute!  I'm not obsessed with them yet, though.  Dh wasn't thrilled with the look.  



Fruto76 said:


> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice



This is so cute!  I love all the fabrics!  I really want to pick up some of that Mickey Christmas print for future use before it's gone.

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

GrammytoMany said:


> Managed to get more done this weekend than I thought I would be able to accomplish.
> 
> After making the crayon roll -- I think I'll make some as Christmas gifts for a few great-nephews and nieces.
> 
> Here's my Big Sister and Little Sister dresses and my first Taggie.  So many projects running through my head...wish I could clone myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie and Evy Dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evy's Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Great job on the dresses and the taggie!



NiniMorris said:


> If you heard a little scream coming from half way between Atlanta and Athens about an hour ago...don't worry...it was just me.  After I finished piecing two king size quilts for Christmas presents, my oldest daughter informs me that she wants a quilt in different colors!
> 
> I don't have the time or money to get more fabric and piece another quilt...not by Dec 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Yikes! I am sorry to hear that!



JennaGlatzer said:


> Newbie here, just had to post because I'm excited about what I made for my daughter last night in time for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm hearing it's been so hot, though, I wonder if she'll get a chance to wear them!



Welcome and great job on the jeans!



dianemom2 said:


> I finally got to make the chemo caps for my friend.  Just in time too.  Her hair is starting to fall out and she's coming over tomorrow so that I can shave her head for her.  Here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> I made two of each color that I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have enough fabric left to make two more of each color.  I hope that they fit my friend.  I used my measurements but when I was done the hats felt a little snug.



I hope your friend is feeling reasonably ok with the treatments. You are a good friend to help her through this difficult time.



VBAndrea said:


> I was supposed to spend today trying out my new machine, but that isn't happening.  Now no snide remarks since I already *misplaced* the Mickey buttons....  I got my license renewal notification in the mail and I know I need to do more CE (continuing Education) so I went to my folder in the filing cabinet to see how many credits I had done already.  My big file folder was right where it should be, but I have a subfolder with the current year's CE and printouts.  IT'S MISSING!!!!  I have spent the entire morning going through every folder and every paper and it's no where to be found.  I am able to access 9 hours of credit on line and print up new forms, but I know there is at least one missing.  Grrrr!  So for those of you who pray, please say a little (or very BIG) prayer for me that I find the folder.  I am honestly a fairly organized person so this is really ruined my day.
> 
> And sorry, I know that has nothing to do with sewing but I did take pics of some things this morning -- just no time to get them off my camera since I am having an anxiety attack over my missing folder!  My day didn't start out good -- it was supposed to be ds's teacher's last day and I brought her gift in to her this morning and the sub was there!!!!!!!!  A day early!!!!!!!  She is supposed to stop in tomorrow though so I left the gift with the sub.  Not a good day for me



I hope you were able to find that folder! I would be flipping if I lost the records of CE credits too!



smile5sunshine said:


> HI! I've been lurking on and off for a while but I think I'd really like to join in on all your fun if you'll have me.
> 
> A little background about me:
> 
> I am a SAH, homeschooling mom to 4 kiddos DD(8), DD(6), DD(3) and DS(1). My grandmother taught me the basics of sewing and crochet when I was younger, however I didn't really start sewing until after my 1st DD was born, and even then it was just a project or two.  I finally really started to take up sewing when my 3rd DD was a baby.  She was my 1st baby who was cloth diapered and I learned to sew many of her diapers.  But as my kiddos are getting older, I would really like to learn more about garment construction so I can sew clothing for them.
> 
> Here's a picture of my partner in crime, Lil'Blue. He's a pretty basic fellow with no bells and whistles, but so far he has gotten the job done for me every time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this group, I found CarlaC's patterns and sewed my very first pair of Easy Fits. They turned out great. I'm making some fleece pjs for my DDs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I was also trying to wing-it on making a top using another pj top as my pattern. I've done it before (but it's been over a year) and I sewed the sleeves on BACKWARDS!  AAACKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you stay up late sewing when you are sleep deprived! I'll have to wait until tomorrow night to try to fix it. Man and I HATE seam ripping fleece.
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else has been working on



Welcome. The PJ set looks warm and comfy. Hopefully you were able to get the top fixed.



aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.
> 
> Anywho . . . . Here's a brief glimpse into my recent world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the dolly tracks on the ground.  They're 12' long and my son brought them home from NYC the weekend of the snow storm, sticking out the sunroof of my car.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.



Glad to hear that you are alive but busy. I look forward to hearing your tales of glam and glories of the movie scene.



mphalens said:


> So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic



Great job on the jeans! I am sure they will look very smart in them!



tngal said:


> Hi all! I had ask a question on the disABILITIES thread, and someone there kindly directed me here  I have a dd that has intellectual disabilities and wants to be able to dress up like her little sister if we ever get to take her to disney. i know disney has something about older kids not dressing up or something ( she is in adult size clothing) . The person who sent me here said that some of you could give ideas on "special princess" clothing ideas. Thanks for your help!



I just want to say welcome! I, as an adult, wear "Minnie-inspired" outfits at the parks. I think it should be ok as long as your clothes don't look too similar to the princess clothes. I will answer your questions from a later post below.



Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



Wow! 1600 feet of ruffles?! How long did it take for her to put that together?



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm giving photo posting a whirl. Let's see if it works. If it does, you'll see my daughter and me in the blouses I made for our Disney trip in June. Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Nice blouses! I did blouses for our August trip too, but they were plain colour with embroidery instead of printed materials.



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila



Cute outfit! I actually thought able baking an apple pie today! Mind you, baking an apple pie is easy for me since I made 7 of them back when apples were in season. Oh well, we'll have apple cinnamon pancakes tomorrow anyway so it would be close enough.



billwendy said:


> Please pray for little Hannah - she now stops breathing even when she is awake, Mom is fearing the end of her battle is near, but they really just dont know - they re just besides themselves.....



I will continue to pray for Hannah's family.



tngal said:


> Also...i have some more questions, yes i know,i am more annoying than a 3 yr old with the questions   1) I found where you can purchase the appliques to put on tshirts, etc......do you still use the heat bond stuff on the back of these and sew them on?
> 
> 2) on the disboutique photobucket account, within the first few pages i believe, there was a GORGEOUS lion king/simba sundress that i must find or find a pattern for. I tried to get the pics to load on here but for some reason could not.
> 
> Thanks, you guys have me addicted to this now!!
> 
> Lisa



I saw someone already answered your question about the Insa skirt (Sewing Clothes Kids Love book). However, given your DD's size, I doubt you will be able to use the pattern straight from the book. I do quite a few adult sized clothing for myself and sometimes older sibs and parents/grandparents for Big Gives so I can direct you to a few adult patterns on YMCT. Easy Fits are great (I usually get them done in an hour including cutting). Meghan peasants are quite easy to do as well. They are very comfy and I actually wear the tops instead of T-shirts now (it has been over 5 years since I bought t-shirts). I have also made a dress version of Meghan. Another one that I like is the Jamie, but it is slightly more involved because there is a zipper (not that it is hard or anything). 

In terms of applique, I would recommend Heather's embrodiery designs if you have an embrodiery machine. If you buy them from say, Joann's, you should be able to iron them on (check the package instructions). If you are doing the applique "by hand," I would use heat n bond light or fusible web on the back of each piece before stitching them down with satin stitch (dense zig zag stitch). I hope that makes sense! Feel free to PM me if you want to ask more specific questions about making adult sized clothes!



Fruto76 said:


> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice



Beautiful! I hope it will do well at the auction!



juliebug said:


> so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend



Too bad about the dress. It looks very nice though!


Ok, I have been MIA since my last "live" TR. I got home safely Monday night. I had a very busy week(worked Tuesday to Thursday, plus unpacking, laundry, etc.). I then locked myself up in the sewing room the last couple of days to crank stuff out for the latest BG. They are done now so I can let myself on here again! Unfortunately I think my sewing machine has finally bid this world goodbye. It had a timing problem for a couple of years now and it was limping along. Now the timing issue is so bad that it is skipping stitches even when I am doing straight stitches with one needle. Thankfully my 270D can be used as a sewing machine so I used that machine to finish off my BG project. Sigh, I really can't afford a new machine right now, especailly since I bought a bunch of fabric at Fabricland today. They had a number of Disney prints at 70% off - that's $4.20 per metre of cotton fabric! I stocked up for future BG's and I left the pile in "Santa's workshop" so hopefully the fabric will magically appear at Christmas.


----------



## smile5sunshine

GlassSlippers said:


> I'm giving photo posting a whirl. Let's see if it works. If it does, you'll see my daughter and me in the blouses I made for our Disney trip in June. Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Aww, I think your matching shirts are great! And that's wonderful that your DD actually LIKES to match with you 




belle41379 said:


> Well, here are my fabric finds -
> 
> For appliqué shirts for MVMCP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an outfit for DD and some gift bags...these have glitter on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys...I love Maters tongue! Lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wash it and start sewing!



Oh those are all cute! My JoAnn's didn't have any of the fun prints they have online  



tngal said:


> After spending the majority of the afternoon perusing the disboutiquers photobucket acct. i have a few questions ....To get an item to applique onto a tshirt or skirt, do you just cut that image out from another piece of fabric and use the bond on the back ? what do you recommend?
> 
> Lisa



I'm new at this too, but here's the link to HeatherSue's applique tutorial: http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Oh that's super cute! And I've let my DD's wear the diaper cover over their tights many a time. I think your granddaughter will get good use out of it.



tinkabella627 said:


> Well... I am very new to sewing more than a pillow case dress LOL so anything is confusing to me. I think I get the general idea. Thanks! What size did you make that for? My daughter is only 4months old. Does anyone know of a pattern or picture tutorial that is similar to this? I am always terrified of cutting my fabric for something new if I haven't seen many pictures to explain it to me lol



Although I'm just starting out as well, I've had this bookmarked on my computer that explains how to do the math for those tiered skirts: http://www.kukyideas.com/journal/2006/07/tiered-skirt-tutorial.html

I hope that helps and doesn't end up confusing you even more!




Fruto76 said:


> This is a beautiful set. The Insa skirt pattern is by Fabernmix and you can find it in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. I do not believe you can buy the pattern separately, but I could be wrong. Its an awesome pattern, with endless possibilities. The book has more patterns in it and a few that you will frequently see made here.
> 
> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



I think I am going to be adding that book to my Christmas wishlist! Thanks for mentioning it!  Also your auction item is SOOOO pretty 



juliebug said:


> tooo cute! i love it
> 
> so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend



Silly girl for not wanting to wear it! It's very cute. I love the waves at the bottom.

Well, I ended up watching a movie with DH last night so no sewing then. But I did go out to JoAnn's today and picked up some of their clearance fabrics and a few items I needed to try the applique. However I forgot one (the Heat n' Bond lite paper) so I can't try that yet.

BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet: 





and on the model: 





Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going


----------



## mphalens

Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!



GORGEOUS!!!  



smile5sunshine said:


> Hi! I'm always happy to meet another homeschooling mom! It took a little while for me to really find our homeschooling groove, but we finally did and I'm glad because it turned out to be the best fit for our family.
> 
> 
> 
> Your decoupage jeans turned out great! I'm always hunting for more ideas for sewing for the boys. It's so much easier to think of things for girls, but I don't want to leave my DS (and nephew) out on our upcoming trip.



I'm a homeschooling mom too!  I totally hear you on "finding a groove" - in a lot of ways I think we're still trying to find ours, but I know it's the best choice for our family.

And I hear ya on the ideas for boys!  My boys are content with easy fits and decoupage jeans for the most part, but they did request Carla C's bowling shirts in Cars fabrics with "cool pants" to go with (cool pants are equaling easy fits made from denim with cars "extras" ) . . . 



GlassSlippers said:


> Here's one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk (again!)



Great picture and shirts!  I wish my mom would agree to wear matchy outfits!



DMGeurts said:


> These turned out so cute Marianne - I am so proud of you!!!  The boys will be so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry I worried you Marianne...  It didn't even occur to me that you weren't reading my PTR.    I am sure that someone forwarded you what happened...  I am OK.  I am still in a bit of pain, but I feel my crotchety ol' self coming back more and more every minute.
> 
> Thanks you everyone for letting Marianne know what was going on.  I really appreciate it.



Thanks friend!!!  You know your encouragement helps more than I can say!

And I'm just glad you're okay - it is so not fun to see "ER" in an email you're not supposed to really read!




ivey_family said:


> ME!  I LOVE CFA!  But the closest one is over an hour away in the next state south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!  Where are the t-shirts from?  I love the white face Mickey!



LOL - it might be a bit of a drive for you then, huh?

I bought the Mickey shirts at the Disney Store outlet store at Concord Mills Mall . . . not sure if that helps, but that's where they're from!



Fruto76 said:


> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



LOVE that outfit!  Can you make it in my size?  Well, maybe not, I don't know that the ruffle-butt look would really help MINIMIZE my behind, would it?



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going




I hope he's ok!!!  And that the rest of your trip is filled with pixie dust and not any more craziness!


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!



I was listening to Christmas music on pandora while cleaning my bedroom last night. Love the outfit.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going



Oh so sorry your little one was hurt. Hope it turned into something minor and the rest of your vacation goes smoothly.

I am up at 4:30 in the morning. I am tired but cannot sleep  debating the trek down 2 flights of stairs to sew.


----------



## VBAndrea

squirrel said:


> I'm finally ready to start making some Eye Spy Bags!
> 
> I have searched and can't find the tutorial I remember seeing months ago.  I think I remember how.  The person folded over the fabric for the top so that the vinyl wouldn't stick.
> 
> What kind of fabric do you use for the Eye Spy Bags?  I was going to use cotton but it seems like none of the tutorials use that.


I did the mini tut, possibly last spring or late winter so search around that time frame.  But yes, for me it was easiest to sandwich the vinyl between the fabrics.  I tried tissue as one person had suggested to me and it was a PITA to remove.  Never again.  And I use cotton for all my eye spy bags.

Here is how I iron the fabric so I can sandwich the vinyl in between:





I put the tacky tape stuff on to hold the vinyl in place before sewing:





Here are the two short sides sew -- double seam everything for extra security (next you just add the long pieces over these






I hope that helps.  




GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila


Adorable skirt -- love the Grinch fabric!



cogero said:


> Love this. I am waiting for some grinch fabric to go with a T-shirt Miss C has.
> 
> I am seriously hoping today is a better day than yesterday with the boy. Yesterday was a bit rough
> 
> I have a bunch I want to accomplish and it has been slow going since by the time I put J to bed I am exhausted. Honestly I was in bed at 8:30 last night.


I hope you had a better day -- I got things accomplished but that was raking leaves, trimming bushes and washing the dogs!  The kids helped raked though so it only took a couple of hours.  And only about 1/5 of the leaves have fallen so we will be doing this a few more times.  Company tonight so will be cleaning the house.


tinkabella627 said:


> Well... I am very new to sewing more than a pillow case dress LOL so anything is confusing to me. I think I get the general idea. Thanks! What size did you make that for? My daughter is only 4months old. Does anyone know of a pattern or picture tutorial that is similar to this? I am always terrified of cutting my fabric for something new if I haven't seen many pictures to explain it to me lol


Do a Google search for twirl skirt -- there are tons of tutorials with pics to help you get started.
Here are some good tuts:
http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/2009/05/okey-dokey.html

http://everythingyourmamamade.com/2008/12/03/64-girls-clothes-tutorials/




tngal said:


> ok I absolutely adore this....anyone know if it is available in an etsy shop or where i could get a pattern for this. If i cant sew it i know a few people who can lol.
> 
> Also...i have some more questions, yes i know,i am more annoying than a 3 yr old with the questions   1) I found where you can purchase the appliques to put on tshirts, etc......do you still use the heat bond stuff on the back of these and sew them on?
> 
> 2) on the disboutique photobucket account, within the first few pages i believe, there was a GORGEOUS lion king/simba sundress that i must find or find a pattern for. I tried to get the pics to load on here but for some reason could not.
> 
> Thanks, you guys have me addicted to this now!!
> 
> Lisa


The skirt is Insa by Farbenmix.  I think the top is her own pattern.

I think HeatherSue made the Simba dress if it's the one I'm thinking of.  




Fruto76 said:


> SO CUTE! I just made a skirt for Barbara's auction and used a few of the same fabrics. I love that you matched it with the grinch fabric.... When I was done with the back I said, all the ruffles remind me of the grinch.
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful set. The Insa skirt pattern is by Fabernmix and you can find it in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. I do not believe you can buy the pattern separately, but I could be wrong. Its an awesome pattern, with endless possibilities. The book has more patterns in it and a few that you will frequently see made here.
> I am really bad about checking the photobucket account, so I can't tell you offhand about the Simba Lion King dresses. I'll have to peek over though. I suppose I could add some of my stuff to the account.
> 
> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



That's adorable Ann.  I need to get my tush in gear and make something this week -- I was thinking of doing Xmas as well.  Let me guess, that shirt is for Gracie!


----------



## VBAndrea

Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.

Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):









Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):





Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):





And then I finally finished this outfit for dd.  I made the jeans a couple of months ago, which you can't see well in the photos because of the stupid boots dd chose to wear with the outfit -- the jeans have mostly ribbon and trim on them that I got at a yard sale and all the fabrics were scraps.  They're very cute -- just bad photos.  But I finally took the time to make her the shirt and then when I finished she had the nerve to ask if I could do a Westie for her!


----------



## VBAndrea

juliebug said:


> tooo cute! i love it
> 
> so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend


It's adorable -- if you changed the "sleeves" to a strip of the fabric would she wear it?



PurpleEars said:


> I hope you were able to find that folder! I would be flipping if I lost the records of CE credits too!
> 
> Ok, I have been MIA since my last "live" TR. I got home safely Monday night. I had a very busy week(worked Tuesday to Thursday, plus unpacking, laundry, etc.). I then locked myself up in the sewing room the last couple of days to crank stuff out for the latest BG. They are done now so I can let myself on here again! Unfortunately I think my sewing machine has finally bid this world goodbye. It had a timing problem for a couple of years now and it was limping along. Now the timing issue is so bad that it is skipping stitches even when I am doing straight stitches with one needle. Thankfully my 270D can be used as a sewing machine so I used that machine to finish off my BG project. Sigh, I really can't afford a new machine right now, especailly since I bought a bunch of fabric at Fabricland today. They had a number of Disney prints at 70% off - that's $4.20 per metre of cotton fabric! I stocked up for future BG's and I left the pile in "Santa's workshop" so hopefully the fabric will magically appear at Christmas.


I never found my folder but I was able to cover most of the certificates as they were stored on line.  But then our printer broke so I couldn't print them out again!  I really only must have them printed if I get audited.  And we have an old printer somewhere in the attic which I don't want to go look for.

I am so sad that your machine is no longer able to be nursed along.  So now you have all this fabulous fabric and no machine to sew it on!  I hope you can save up for a new one soon.



smile5sunshine said:


> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!


That turned out so cute!  I'm a slow sewer too -- I think it would take me about that long to make a dress for an AG doll as well.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going


  My dd did that to us one day when we were packing for a camping trip.  So we had to head to the ER first and get to the campground late.  They were just able to glue her forehead so hopefully your ds's gash isn't too deep and they can do that rather than sutures.    I hope the rest of your trip is fabulous.


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.
> 
> Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I finally finished this outfit for dd.  I made the jeans a couple of months ago, which you can't see well in the photos because of the stupid boots dd chose to wear with the outfit -- the jeans have mostly ribbon and trim on them that I got at a yard sale and all the fabrics were scraps.  They're very cute -- just bad photos.  But I finally took the time to make her the shirt and then when I finished she had the nerve to ask if I could do a Westie for her!



Andrea they are all adorable. Love them.


Yesterday was as rough as friday. I am hoping today is better because my list just keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## tngal

Purple-ears: Thanks for all your replies and offer for help..who knows i will probably have to take you up on the question-asking offer lol.    I looked at the "you can make this" website and found a few things that i thought would be good to try for my oldest dd. The insa skirt i could def. try for my youngest dd though!! I can't afford a sewing machine, or and embroidery machine right now, but my mom has offered to let me use hers  I havent sewn anything since high school lol so i don't know how all this will turn out , but i am def. looking forward to trying anyway!

Lisa


----------



## DMGeurts

Fruto76 said:


> SO CUTE! I just made a skirt for Barbara's auction and used a few of the same fabrics. I love that you matched it with the grinch fabric.... When I was done with the back I said, all the ruffles remind me of the grinch.
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful set. The Insa skirt pattern is by Fabernmix and you can find it in the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book. I do not believe you can buy the pattern separately, but I could be wrong. Its an awesome pattern, with endless possibilities. The book has more patterns in it and a few that you will frequently see made here.
> I am really bad about checking the photobucket account, so I can't tell you offhand about the Simba Lion King dresses. I'll have to peek over though. I suppose I could add some of my stuff to the account.
> 
> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



I am in love with this skirt...  The Audrey is one of my all time favorite patterns, and it always turns out so cute!



juliebug said:


> tooo cute! i love it
> 
> so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend



Awww... I am sorry that she refuses to wear it - I think it's adorable - and if you can't get her to wear it, you can just send it to me - I'll wear it.  



smile5sunshine said:


> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!



This turned out so cute!  YOu did a great job!    I love Christmas movies too - I begged dd to let me watch Home Alone the other day, and she wouldn't let me.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going



I am so sorry...  I hope you were able to get him into the ER and the rest of your vacations goes off with out a hitch... 



VBAndrea said:


> Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.
> 
> Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I finally finished this outfit for dd.  I made the jeans a couple of months ago, which you can't see well in the photos because of the stupid boots dd chose to wear with the outfit -- the jeans have mostly ribbon and trim on them that I got at a yard sale and all the fabrics were scraps.  They're very cute -- just bad photos.  But I finally took the time to make her the shirt and then when I finished she had the nerve to ask if I could do a Westie for her!



I love all the baby items - so cute!  And I think dd's outfit is awesome - I just love how those jeans turned out.    Rofl about dd wanting a Westie shirt - that's something my dds would do - and at that time, I'd just throw the shirt at them and go work on something that's NOT for them.  LOL  I'd probably stomp my feet as I was walking away too... just for the added drama it would provide.  



cogero said:


> Andrea they are all adorable. Love them.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was as rough as friday. I am hoping today is better because my list just keeps getting longer and longer.



I totally agree Chiara... I hope your day goes better too...  My list isn't getting any shorter either.

D~


----------



## dianemom2

I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.  

Anyhow, I have a couple of projects stacked up that I need to get to this week.  I am looking for a Baby Bop design.  Does anybody know where I can find one?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct. so dh has been drivingabout 100 miles each day taking me to work and then picking me up at dd Brendi's...we spnt &400 on repairs but even car cod said it was a goner...
 well my dsil decided to buy herself a 2005 durango ...beautiful white with red GA BullDAWG pin stripes and 'G'!!! really nice...
  but what's even better is she had taken her car and had the oil changed and hooked to the diagnostic machine to check it out...needs an oxygen sensor?? ...manspeak to me...lol she then called a offered us the car!!!! a 2000 ford escort se...150,000 miles { poor old camry had 270,000+ and was a *91} we toook the camry to the junk yard and got $250 for it and that's a downpayment...and we can make small payments as we can!!! and she's only asking &900! carlot where she got her durango offered her $1200 so i feel very blessed that she thought of me and my need for a car... 
   I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport! 









 she has a/c! seatbelts in back lock! BOTH backdoors open from the inside!   those are all things the camry couldn't do for me anymore...we also discovered the back seats fold down to make the trunk bigger for when i get a good haul at the thrift store/yardsales! 
  i am so happy that i don't have to be carless till feb/tax time! i can shop when and where i want and not have to ask Brenid or Joey to take me....here's my happy dance!*


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a couple of projects stacked up that I need to get to this week.  I am looking for a Baby Bop design.  Does anybody know where I can find one?


I am so sorry to hear about your parents.  I hope both recovery quickly.  I know you have projects stacked up, but take the time for your family now.  The projects will always be there.  

I have been doing tons of BG's -- I have been signing up for all of them and I just had to NOT sign up for this last one.  I just needed a reprieve.  I feel bad, but I also feel good that my dd finally got her outfit completed.  I have three others to finish for her and have to get an auction item done, then Xmas presents....but sometimes making time for family should be the priority.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct. so dh has been drivingabout 100 miles each day taking me to work and then picking me up at dd Brendi's...we spnt &400 on repairs but even car cod said it was a goner...
> well my dsil decided to buy herself a 2005 durango ...beautiful white with red GA BullDAWG pin stripes and 'G'!!! really nice...
> but what's even better is she had taken her car and had the oil changed and hooked to the diagnostic machine to check it out...needs an oxygen sensor?? ...manspeak to me...lol she then called a offered us the car!!!! a 2000 ford escort se...150,000 miles { poor old camry had 270,000+ and was a *91} we toook the camry to the junk yard and got $250 for it and that's a downpayment...and we can make small payments as we can!!! and she's only asking &900! carlot where she got her durango offered her $1200 so i feel very blessed that she thought of me and my need for a car...
> I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has a/c! seatbelts in back lock! BOTH backdoors open from the inside!   those are all things the camry couldn't do for me anymore...we also discovered the back seats fold down to make the trunk bigger for when i get a good haul at the thrift store/yardsales!
> i am so happy that i don't have to be carless till feb/tax time! i can shop when and where i want and not have to ask Brenid or Joey to take me....here's my happy dance!*


I'm sooooooo happy for you!!!!  She's a beauty (even though it's not a sewing machine).


----------



## SallyfromDE

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct.
> i am so happy that i don't have to be carless till feb/tax time! i can shop when and where i want and not have to ask Brenid or Joey to take me....here's my happy dance!*



I know just where your coming from!! I had a Monte Carlo, bought new when they came out. My mechanic always told me I never drove it enough, which I never understood. It's not far to work, but since I had the new car, we used it for all the trips. Loved having it paid off. It was about 14 years old, still looked brand new, except for a few door dings. Just rolled 100,000 and the motor blew. Victim of GM's dexcool scam. I sure as heck couldn't afford another car, and my sister had an Izuzu Rodeo just sitting in her garage that she didn't know what to do with since someone gave her a brand new Jeep they didn't want. Now why I can't have that kind of luck? It has 150,000 and drives fine. Although I panic when ever I hear any sort of bump. I'm not used to high mileage cars. But I have to work with it since I can't afford another car. Yours is a beauty!!


----------



## juliebug

smile5sunshine said:


> Well, I ended up watching a movie with DH last night so no sewing then. But I did go out to JoAnn's today and picked up some of their clearance fabrics and a few items I needed to try the applique. However I forgot one (the Heat n' Bond lite paper) so I can't try that yet.
> 
> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!



love it  takes me forever to sew too and with kids bothering you it doesn't help hey its close to Christmas break those movies out 



			
				DISNEYJAZZ said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by DISNEYJAZZ View Post
> as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct. so dh has been drivingabout 100 miles each day taking me to work and then picking me up at dd Brendi's...we spnt &400 on repairs but even car cod said it was a goner...
> well my dsil decided to buy herself a 2005 durango ...beautiful white with red GA BullDAWG pin stripes and 'G'!!! really nice...
> but what's even better is she had taken her car and had the oil changed and hooked to the diagnostic machine to check it out...needs an oxygen sensor?? ...manspeak to me...lol she then called a offered us the car!!!! a 2000 ford escort se...150,000 miles { poor old camry had 270,000+ and was a *91} we toook the camry to the junk yard and got $250 for it and that's a downpayment...and we can make small payments as we can!!! and she's only asking &900! carlot where she got her durango offered her $1200 so i feel very blessed that she thought of me and my need for a car...
> I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has a/c! seatbelts in back lock! BOTH backdoors open from the inside! those are all things the camry couldn't do for me anymore...we also discovered the back seats fold down to make the trunk bigger for when i get a good haul at the thrift store/yardsales!
> i am so happy that i don't have to be carless till feb/tax time! i can shop when and where i want and not have to ask Brenid or Joey to take me....here's my happy dance!:b anana:[/QOUTE]
> 
> awesome so glad your sister gave it to you


----------



## miprender

Well last night I was picking up sandwiches for DH and BIL and backing out and I backed right into a parked car. Of course it wasn't any car but a high end Lexus I had to track the lady down as she was walking to her car. She was actually nice about it but I felt so bad as her whole fender is crushed in. 




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> i used different colored wrapping paper for my kids when they believed in santa,red+Candee,blue+ Brendi,Green +Austin...so they knew on Christmas morning even if i didn't have them all stacked together ,each his own room to rip into gifts...
> *



I do the same thing. Every year each kid has the same themed wrapping paper. Makes it easy to make sure another kid doesn't grab someone else's present



Fruto76 said:


> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Beautiful outfit. I love the audrey skirt.



juliebug said:


> tooo cute! i love it
> 
> so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend



That came out nice. Bad girl for refusing but at least her friend will appreciate it.



smile5sunshine said:


> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!



That came out really cute. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going



Hope he heals quickly.



VBAndrea said:


> Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.
> 
> Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):



Andrea great job on everything. I have been trying to get to do some PJ pants but keep finding myself doing something else.



tngal said:


> Purple-ears: Thanks for all your replies and offer for help..who knows i will probably have to take you up on the question-asking offer lol.    I looked at the "you can make this" website and found a few things that i thought would be good to try for my oldest dd. The insa skirt i could def. try for my youngest dd though!! I can't afford a sewing machine, or and embroidery machine right now, but my mom has offered to let me use hers  I havent sewn anything since high school lol so i don't know how all this will turn out , but i am def. looking forward to trying anyway!
> Lisa



The audrey skirt is one that I found not to be that hard and would probably be great for your daughter. I made this outfit for my DD for our trip this past summer.






[/IMG]




DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



Congrats on your new car.



dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.



 Hope things settle down for you soon.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a couple of projects stacked up that I need to get to this week.  I am looking for a Baby Bop design.  Does anybody know where I can find one?



Prayers to you and yours. 



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct. so dh has been drivingabout 100 miles each day taking me to work and then picking me up at dd Brendi's...we spnt &400 on repairs but even car cod said it was a goner...
> well my dsil decided to buy herself a 2005 durango ...beautiful white with red GA BullDAWG pin stripes and 'G'!!! really nice...
> but what's even better is she had taken her car and had the oil changed and hooked to the diagnostic machine to check it out...needs an oxygen sensor?? ...manspeak to me...lol she then called a offered us the car!!!! a 2000 ford escort se...150,000 miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dance!*



Congrats on your new car. and your SIL will love her Durango. I drive a 2005 durango with 45000 miles on it. I am actually thinking of downgrading but may just look for the doorpanels that J destroyed. Since I don't think I want a car payment.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I just had to shar this picture Brndi posted thi smorning! this is her 5 wks 3 days baby bump...could be babies/ bump! she wasn't this size till 12/14 weeks with Elli and Blaze!  either a BIG baby or maybe more than 1 poppy seed in there...hehe...
  she just popped out over a few days,tues. her scrub pants were snug and she ws a bit 'rounded' in the tummy she already had,then thursday she put on some new preggy jeansand a tee shirt and it was like WOW! i laughed so hard when she came walking into the living room and when David got home form work he couldn't believe it...Elli either she was like " momma your tummy got BIGGER!" 
 she hadn't told her class yet since it is soooo ling and they are 4/5 yr olds. but she was leaving to go to the docs friday and a lil girl said," your going to the doctor 'cause you got a baby in your tummy right?" hehe...
  she goes the 23rd for yet another ultrasound,the one friday showed a baby sac which is whats expected at this stage...she is already gettin' out of breathe just walking to the car from wally world..gonna be a long haul...Brendi was 7-13 1/2 David about that and Elli too at 7-14 Blazer was a bruser at 8-15...so we shall see how big this lil one gets...
anyways here's the 'poppy seed bump'





the kids are enjoying looking at the week to week size of the baby...it is the size of a sprinkle now or ather it is supposed to be... happy sunday...~Beth~
   *** i got a tag for my car a few years ago,son/dil had it painted,green and says Nanna2Eight...never put it on old car because of the oil leak and all the sut it got all over the car...so now i have it out n the deck getting a few coats of gloss to protect it then on miss charlotte it will go! [/IMG]*


----------



## tngal

Miprender- Thanks for sharing your outfit. That is SO cute!!

Lisa


----------



## Meshell2002

Hi  We r back!

The kids had a good time. I will post a few pics in action later after I get my pics touched up....DD had red eye big time in most.

While I was catching up on the thread someone was asking about learning to hand smock. I taught myself from the book A-Z of Smocking with follow up lessons from my sister's MIL. If you are learning I suggest doing geometric designs on a straight strip insert first, before moving on to picture smocking and bishop style dresses. It is not a quick and easy thing for most people. If you did needle point or cross stitch it may be easier for you. I learned 5 yrs ago and have only had the patience to do maybe 4 dresses and 3 bonnets. definately a labor of love.

Everything looks great!


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a couple of projects stacked up that I need to get to this week.  I am looking for a Baby Bop design.  Does anybody know where I can find one?



Lots of prayers for your mom and dad.   



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct. so dh has been drivingabout 100 miles each day taking me to work and then picking me up at dd Brendi's...we spnt &400 on repairs but even car cod said it was a goner...
> well my dsil decided to buy herself a 2005 durango ...beautiful white with red GA BullDAWG pin stripes and 'G'!!! really nice...
> but what's even better is she had taken her car and had the oil changed and hooked to the diagnostic machine to check it out...needs an oxygen sensor?? ...manspeak to me...lol she then called a offered us the car!!!! a 2000 ford escort se...150,000 miles { poor old camry had 270,000+ and was a *91} we toook the camry to the junk yard and got $250 for it and that's a downpayment...and we can make small payments as we can!!! and she's only asking &900! carlot where she got her durango offered her $1200 so i feel very blessed that she thought of me and my need for a car...
> I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has a/c! seatbelts in back lock! BOTH backdoors open from the inside!   those are all things the camry couldn't do for me anymore...we also discovered the back seats fold down to make the trunk bigger for when i get a good haul at the thrift store/yardsales!
> i am so happy that i don't have to be carless till feb/tax time! i can shop when and where i want and not have to ask Brenid or Joey to take me....here's my happy dance!*



Congrats on the new car!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I just had to shar this picture Brndi posted thi smorning! this is her 5 wks 3 days baby bump...could be babies/ bump! she wasn't this size till 12/14 weeks with Elli and Blaze!  either a BIG baby or maybe more than 1 poppy seed in there...hehe...
> she just popped out over a few days,tues. her scrub pants were snug and she ws a bit 'rounded' in the tummy she already had,then thursday she put on some new preggy jeansand a tee shirt and it was like WOW! i laughed so hard when she came walking into the living room and when David got home form work he couldn't believe it...Elli either she was like " momma your tummy got BIGGER!"
> she hadn't told her class yet since it is soooo ling and they are 4/5 yr olds. but she was leaving to go to the docs friday and a lil girl said," your going to the doctor 'cause you got a baby in your tummy right?" hehe...
> she goes the 23rd for yet another ultrasound,the one friday showed a baby sac which is whats expected at this stage...she is already gettin' out of breathe just walking to the car from wally world..gonna be a long haul...Brendi was 7-13 1/2 David about that and Elli too at 7-14 Blazer was a bruser at 8-15...so we shall see how big this lil one gets...
> anyways here's the 'poppy seed bump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kids are enjoying looking at the week to week size of the baby...it is the size of a sprinkle now or ather it is supposed to be... happy sunday...~Beth~
> *** i got a tag for my car a few years ago,son/dil had it painted,green and says Nanna2Eight...never put it on old car because of the oil leak and all the sut it got all over the car...so now i have it out n the deck getting a few coats of gloss to protect it then on miss charlotte it will go! [/IMG]*



Your dd has the most adorable baby bump ever!  Super cute!  So glad that things are going well for her.



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi  We r back!
> 
> The kids had a good time. I will post a few pics in action later after I get my pics touched up....DD had red eye big time in most.
> 
> While I was catching up on the thread someone was asking about learning to hand smock. I taught myself from the book A-Z of Smocking with follow up lessons from my sister's MIL. If you are learning I suggest doing geometric designs on a straight strip insert first, before moving on to picture smocking and bishop style dresses. It is not a quick and easy thing for most people. If you did needle point or cross stitch it may be easier for you. I learned 5 yrs ago and have only had the patience to do maybe 4 dresses and 3 bonnets. definately a labor of love.
> 
> Everything looks great!



Welcome home... I hope you'll post a few pics for us soon.  

D~


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!  

A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:





A Christmas dress









Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern









And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!



Great job on the dolly Simply Sweet. I have been listening to Christmas music for a couple of months now, mostly because DH sings in a choir. They start prepping for the Christmas season in the fall.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going



Sorry to hear about your son's injuries. I hope he is ok and your family will be able to enjoy the rest of the vacation.



VBAndrea said:


> Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.
> 
> Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I finally finished this outfit for dd.  I made the jeans a couple of months ago, which you can't see well in the photos because of the stupid boots dd chose to wear with the outfit -- the jeans have mostly ribbon and trim on them that I got at a yard sale and all the fabrics were scraps.  They're very cute -- just bad photos.  But I finally took the time to make her the shirt and then when I finished she had the nerve to ask if I could do a Westie for her!



Great job on the baby gifts! It looks like you did a great job lining up the pieces for the taggie. I guess your DD liked her new outfit so much that she asked for a Westie version of it!



tngal said:


> Purple-ears: Thanks for all your replies and offer for help..who knows i will probably have to take you up on the question-asking offer lol.    I looked at the "you can make this" website and found a few things that i thought would be good to try for my oldest dd. The insa skirt i could def. try for my youngest dd though!! I can't afford a sewing machine, or and embroidery machine right now, but my mom has offered to let me use hers  I havent sewn anything since high school lol so i don't know how all this will turn out , but i am def. looking forward to trying anyway!
> 
> Lisa



No problem Lisa, we all started somewhere! Sewing will come back to you very quickly once you sit in front of a machine. Many of the contributors on this thread have similar stories - a lot of them didn't start sewing again (or ever) until they came across this thread. They all make beautiful outfits in no time! I am sure you will be one of them! Please feel free ask as many questions as you need to get started!



dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a couple of projects stacked up that I need to get to this week.  I am looking for a Baby Bop design.  Does anybody know where I can find one?



Sorry to hear about your parents' health issues. I hope they are doing ok. I don't have any suggestions for the design but I want to let you know that your family is in my prayers.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats on your new car!



VBAndrea said:


> I have been doing tons of BG's -- I have been signing up for all of them and I just had to NOT sign up for this last one.  I just needed a reprieve.  I feel bad, but I also feel good that my dd finally got her outfit completed.  I have three others to finish for her and have to get an auction item done, then Xmas presents....but sometimes making time for family should be the priority.



Andrea - we all need time for ourselves and our families. I am glad that you recognize the need for that. Many of us forget that our well-being is important too! Just remember, I will try my best to fill the patchwork twirl quota while you take time for yourself and your family. Just let me know when you feel you have time - maybe we can collaborate on a set for a future BG! (I promise I will even use my stash of fabric and not buy new ones for BG. I actually haven't bought any new fabric that isn't at least 60% off for a while. Even then, those are for future BG's and not for me. Speaking of which, I wonder where my Fabric Hoarders' Anonymous card is?)



miprender said:


> Well last night I was picking up sandwiches for DH and BIL and backing out and I backed right into a parked car. Of course it wasn't any car but a high end Lexus I had to track the lady down as she was walking to her car. She was actually nice about it but I felt so bad as her whole fender is crushed in.



Oh I am so sorry to hear about your accident! I am glad the other owner was nice about it given the situation. I hope it won't be too costly to repair!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kids are enjoying looking at the week to week size of the baby...it is the size of a sprinkle now or ather it is supposed to be... happy sunday...~Beth~
> *** i got a tag for my car a few years ago,son/dil had it painted,green and says Nanna2Eight...never put it on old car because of the oil leak and all the sut it got all over the car...so now i have it out n the deck getting a few coats of gloss to protect it then on miss charlotte it will go! [/IMG]*



Thanks for sharing the picture! I'll continue to pray for a smooth, healthy pregnancy for Brendi!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi  We r back!
> 
> The kids had a good time. I will post a few pics in action later after I get my pics touched up....DD had red eye big time in most.
> 
> Everything looks great!



Welcome back! Looking forward to seeing your family's pictures!

Ok, *question time*!
I just found out one of my former co-workers is pregnant. Actually she is due very soon (I just hadn't called her in a while, even though they live just 5 minutes down the street), so I will need some quick ideas for a baby gift. They believe it is a boy, but as she puts it "well I don't want to count on that until the baby comes out." Both she and her DH are first generation Canadians (they immigrated from China). If this is in fact a boy, her in-law's will be thrilled because they value boys over girls. They would even come over from China to help with this baby if it is a boy. This is just to highlight that they are a very "traditional" Chinese family. So, my question is, do you have any suggestions for an appropriate baby gift in this context? I know red and gold will be good in Chinese traditions. I likely won't start on these until after the baby is born, so please feel free to suggest items and/or tuts. Thanks!

Oh and if someone has good suggestions for a pattern for Chinese-style top or dress, please let me know! I plan to make myself a top or dress for Chinese New Year as I have a number of co-workers who are of Chinese descent (most of whom are first generations). The problem is, I need a good pattern so I don't look like a "Western knock-off"! Any suggestions would be helpful!


----------



## Piper

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my mother's sewing.  Someone asked how long it took her to do all those ruffles--she started on a Monday and it was completely finished by the week-end.  That was just sewing in her "spare time."  All the clothes she made had French seams and bound buttonholes.  I didn't know there was any other kind.  She was a perfectionist in all that she did.  She didn't teach me to sew--she said it was faster to just "do it herself."

I had 5 "formals" including the 2 I showed.  The last one she made me was turquoise peau de soie satin with reapplied alencon lace cascading down the straight skirt and lace over the bodice.  I also had 2 other "cocktail dresses"--mauve satin for warm weather and red velvet for cooler weather.

When I started high school she made me a unique "little black dress."  It was silk crepe with a simple round neckline, cap sleeves and straight skirt.  What made it unique was a turquoise and black plaid light wool over-skirt, plaid vest, black tulle full over-skirt on a satin ribbon, a black crepe slightly flared overskirt with self-covered buttons all the way down the front and a black crepe bolero jacket with a shawl collar that tied in the front.  There were dozens of ways to make different looks from that one outfit!

Like I said before, I wish I had half her skill.


----------



## smile5sunshine

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I have been MIA since my last "live" TR. I got home safely Monday night. I had a very busy week(worked Tuesday to Thursday, plus unpacking, laundry, etc.). I then locked myself up in the sewing room the last couple of days to crank stuff out for the latest BG. They are done now so I can let myself on here again! Unfortunately I think my sewing machine has finally bid this world goodbye. It had a timing problem for a couple of years now and it was limping along. Now the timing issue is so bad that it is skipping stitches even when I am doing straight stitches with one needle. Thankfully my 270D can be used as a sewing machine so I used that machine to finish off my BG project. Sigh, I really can't afford a new machine right now, especailly since I bought a bunch of fabric at Fabricland today. They had a number of Disney prints at 70% off - that's $4.20 per metre of cotton fabric! I stocked up for future BG's and I left the pile in "Santa's workshop" so hopefully the fabric will magically appear at Christmas.



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that your machine up and quit on you.  Fingers crossed that you'll find a good deal on Craigslist or someone will offer to either give or loan you their machine.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going



Good gracious that's no way to start off a trip! Hope the doctors were able to fix it up and you guys have a fantastic (and accident free!) time there.



mphalens said:


> I'm a homeschooling mom too!  I totally hear you on "finding a groove" - in a lot of ways I think we're still trying to find ours, but I know it's the best choice for our family.



Even though I said the other day that we finally found our groove, I bet $5 that if you ask me again next week I'll say that we haven't!   




VBAndrea said:


> Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.
> 
> Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I finally finished this outfit for dd.  I made the jeans a couple of months ago, which you can't see well in the photos because of the stupid boots dd chose to wear with the outfit -- the jeans have mostly ribbon and trim on them that I got at a yard sale and all the fabrics were scraps.  They're very cute -- just bad photos.  But I finally took the time to make her the shirt and then when I finished she had the nerve to ask if I could do a Westie for her!



It's SO hard not to buy more fabric!!! So I applaud you for using up your stash on the baby gifts! They turned out wonderful and I'm sure they will come in very handy for the new mother and babe.  Also terrific job on the jeans and shirt.



dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.



Sending up some prayers for your family. That's a lot to be dealing with all at once.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct. so dh has been drivingabout 100 miles each day taking me to work and then picking me up at dd Brendi's...we spnt &400 on repairs but even car cod said it was a goner...
> well my dsil decided to buy herself a 2005 durango ...beautiful white with red GA BullDAWG pin stripes and 'G'!!! really nice...
> but what's even better is she had taken her car and had the oil changed and hooked to the diagnostic machine to check it out...needs an oxygen sensor?? ...manspeak to me...lol she then called a offered us the car!!!! a 2000 ford escort se...150,000 miles { poor old camry had 270,000+ and was a *91} we toook the camry to the junk yard and got $250 for it and that's a downpayment...and we can make small payments as we can!!! and she's only asking &900! carlot where she got her durango offered her $1200 so i feel very blessed that she thought of me and my need for a car...
> I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport!
> 
> she has a/c! seatbelts in back lock! BOTH backdoors open from the inside!   those are all things the camry couldn't do for me anymore...we also discovered the back seats fold down to make the trunk bigger for when i get a good haul at the thrift store/yardsales! *


*

Hurray for the new (to you) car! That's awesome!




miprender said:



 Well last night I was picking up sandwiches for DH and BIL and backing out and I backed right into a parked car. Of course it wasn't any car but a high end Lexus I had to track the lady down as she was walking to her car. She was actually nice about it but I felt so bad as her whole fender is crushed in.
		
Click to expand...


Bummer on backing into that other car. I'm glad the other lady was nice about it. Now fingers crossed that it won't been to expensive to fix.



DISNEYJAZZ said:



I just had to shar this picture Brndi posted thi smorning! this is her 5 wks 3 days baby bump...could be babies/ bump! she wasn't this size till 12/14 weeks with Elli and Blaze!  either a BIG baby or maybe more than 1 poppy seed in there...hehe...
  she just popped out over a few days,tues. her scrub pants were snug and she ws a bit 'rounded' in the tummy she already had,then thursday she put on some new preggy jeansand a tee shirt and it was like WOW! i laughed so hard when she came walking into the living room and when David got home form work he couldn't believe it...Elli either she was like " momma your tummy got BIGGER!" 

Click to expand...



Oh I love the little baby bump! 



mommyof2princesses said:



			Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!  

A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:





A Christmas dress









Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern









And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:




Click to expand...


Wow those dresses turned out really nice! And the BG shirts look great!



PurpleEars said:



			Ok, question time!
I just found out one of my former co-workers is pregnant. Actually she is due very soon (I just hadn't called her in a while, even though they live just 5 minutes down the street), so I will need some quick ideas for a baby gift. They believe it is a boy, but as she puts it "well I don't want to count on that until the baby comes out." Both she and her DH are first generation Canadians (they immigrated from China). If this is in fact a boy, her in-law's will be thrilled because they value boys over girls. They would even come over from China to help with this baby if it is a boy. This is just to highlight that they are a very "traditional" Chinese family. So, my question is, do you have any suggestions for an appropriate baby gift in this context? I know red and gold will be good in Chinese traditions. I likely won't start on these until after the baby is born, so please feel free to suggest items and/or tuts. Thanks!
		
Click to expand...


Hmm, the first thing that came to mind was burp cloths. I know that's not something super original however it is very useful.  



Piper said:



			Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my mother's sewing.  Someone asked how long it took her to do all those ruffles--she started on a Monday and it was completely finished by the week-end.  That was just sewing in her "spare time."  All the clothes she made had French seams and bound buttonholes.  I didn't know there was any other kind.  She was a perfectionist in all that she did.  She didn't teach me to sew--she said it was faster to just "do it herself."

I had 5 "formals" including the 2 I showed.  The last one she made me was turquoise peau de soie satin with reapplied alencon lace cascading down the straight skirt and lace over the bodice.  I also had 2 other "cocktail dresses"--mauve satin for warm weather and red velvet for cooler weather.

When I started high school she made me a unique "little black dress."  It was silk crepe with a simple round neckline, cap sleeves and straight skirt.  What made it unique was a turquoise and black plaid light wool over-skirt, plaid vest, black tulle full over-skirt on a satin ribbon, a black crepe slightly flared overskirt with self-covered buttons all the way down the front and a black crepe bolero jacket with a shawl collar that tied in the front.  There were dozens of ways to make different looks from that one outfit!

Like I said before, I wish I had half her skill.
		
Click to expand...


I am in awe of your mom's sewing skills. When I grow up, I want to be like her 

Thank you to everyone else who commented on my dolly dress.  You all sure know how to make a girl feel good about my minor sewing accomplishments!*


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Well last night I was picking up sandwiches for DH and BIL and backing out and I backed right into a parked car. Of course it wasn't any car but a high end Lexus I had to track the lady down as she was walking to her car. She was actually nice about it but I felt so bad as her whole fender is crushed in.
> 
> I do the same thing. Every year each kid has the same themed wrapping paper. Makes it easy to make sure another kid doesn't grab someone else's present


Sorry about the car mishap.  But always much better to hit a parked car than a moving vehicle with passengers.  Of course, you had to pick a Lexus!!!  I hope this doesn't cut too much into your fabric budget.

I am really picky with my wrapping paper.  It all has to coordinate with my tree, which mainly has pinks on it.  So I usually do silvers with accents of blue or pink.  I vary a little each year -- like one year it was mainly pearl and pink and last year we did a lot of silver and blue, but I never do traditional Christmas colors for wrapping.  I also never use true ribbons or bows.  I had a cat that would eat them so I started decorating with fabric ribbons and floral picks and it makes the packages so much prettier that I just stick with it.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I just had to shar this picture Brndi posted thi smorning! this is her 5 wks 3 days baby bump...could be babies/ bump! she wasn't this size till 12/14 weeks with Elli and Blaze!  either a BIG baby or maybe more than 1 poppy seed in there...hehe...
> she just popped out over a few days,tues. her scrub pants were snug and she ws a bit 'rounded' in the tummy she already had,then thursday she put on some new preggy jeansand a tee shirt and it was like WOW! i laughed so hard when she came walking into the living room and when David got home form work he couldn't believe it...Elli either she was like " momma your tummy got BIGGER!"
> she hadn't told her class yet since it is soooo ling and they are 4/5 yr olds. but she was leaving to go to the docs friday and a lil girl said," your going to the doctor 'cause you got a baby in your tummy right?" hehe...
> she goes the 23rd for yet another ultrasound,the one friday showed a baby sac which is whats expected at this stage...she is already gettin' out of breathe just walking to the car from wally world..gonna be a long haul...Brendi was 7-13 1/2 David about that and Elli too at 7-14 Blazer was a bruser at 8-15...so we shall see how big this lil one gets...
> anyways here's the 'poppy seed bump'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kids are enjoying looking at the week to week size of the baby...it is the size of a sprinkle now or ather it is supposed to be... happy sunday...~Beth~
> *** i got a tag for my car a few years ago,son/dil had it painted,green and says Nanna2Eight...never put it on old car because of the oil leak and all the sut it got all over the car...so now i have it out n the deck getting a few coats of gloss to protect it then on miss charlotte it will go! [/IMG]*


Adorable!  I pooched out very quickly with both of my kids.  There was no hiding my pregnancies.  I was in a maternity dress for my first doctor's visit with my first child!  I ran out of elastic waisted pants very quickly.



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi  We r back!
> 
> The kids had a good time. I will post a few pics in action later after I get my pics touched up....DD had red eye big time in most.
> 
> While I was catching up on the thread someone was asking about learning to hand smock. I taught myself from the book A-Z of Smocking with follow up lessons from my sister's MIL. If you are learning I suggest doing geometric designs on a straight strip insert first, before moving on to picture smocking and bishop style dresses. It is not a quick and easy thing for most people. If you did needle point or cross stitch it may be easier for you. I learned 5 yrs ago and have only had the patience to do maybe 4 dresses and 3 bonnets. definately a labor of love.
> 
> Everything looks great!


Welcome back!  I cna't wait to see your pictures!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!
> 
> A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:


You have been busy!  I see you are putting your new machine to very good use.  I really like the Thanksgiving outfit -- is that Carla's skirt pattern?  I quite like it.  I love how you did the Grace dress too.  Fabulous work!



PurpleEars said:


> Andrea - we all need time for ourselves and our families. I am glad that you recognize the need for that. Many of us forget that our well-being is important too! Just remember, I will try my best to fill the patchwork twirl quota while you take time for yourself and your family. Just let me know when you feel you have time - maybe we can collaborate on a set for a future BG! (I promise I will even use my stash of fabric and not buy new ones for BG. I actually haven't bought any new fabric that isn't at least 60% off for a while. Even then, those are for future BG's and not for me. Speaking of which, I wonder where my Fabric Hoarders' Anonymous card is?)
> 
> Ok, *question time*!
> I just found out one of my former co-workers is pregnant. Actually she is due very soon (I just hadn't called her in a while, even though they live just 5 minutes down the street), so I will need some quick ideas for a baby gift. They believe it is a boy, but as she puts it "well I don't want to count on that until the baby comes out." Both she and her DH are first generation Canadians (they immigrated from China). If this is in fact a boy, her in-law's will be thrilled because they value boys over girls. They would even come over from China to help with this baby if it is a boy. This is just to highlight that they are a very "traditional" Chinese family. So, my question is, do you have any suggestions for an appropriate baby gift in this context? I know red and gold will be good in Chinese traditions. I likely won't start on these until after the baby is born, so please feel free to suggest items and/or tuts. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and if someone has good suggestions for a pattern for Chinese-style top or dress, please let me know! I plan to make myself a top or dress for Chinese New Year as I have a number of co-workers who are of Chinese descent (most of whom are first generations). The problem is, I need a good pattern so I don't look like a "Western knock-off"! Any suggestions would be helpful!


OK, I'll count on you for the patchworks!  I will try to get in on the next give, but I'm still so behind on things not sewing related as well.  If only I had the $$$ to hire landscapers life would be easier.  Patchworks will be a lot of work though without a functioning sewing machine.

For baby gifts I prefer more practical things.  I got so many clothes as gifts when I had my kids that they didn't even wear them all.  That's why I did the taggie blanket and burp cloths.  IMO one can never have too many burp cloths!  If you want to do something more special I would make a flannel raggie playmat / blanket.  Bibs are good gifts as well -- large ones!  Some of the store bought ones are way too small.


----------



## NiniMorris

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, *question time*!
> I just found out one of my former co-workers is pregnant. Actually she is due very soon (I just hadn't called her in a while, even though they live just 5 minutes down the street), so I will need some quick ideas for a baby gift. They believe it is a boy, but as she puts it "well I don't want to count on that until the baby comes out." Both she and her DH are first generation Canadians (they immigrated from China). If this is in fact a boy, her in-law's will be thrilled because they value boys over girls. They would even come over from China to help with this baby if it is a boy. This is just to highlight that they are a very "traditional" Chinese family. So, my question is, do you have any suggestions for an appropriate baby gift in this context? I know red and gold will be good in Chinese traditions. I likely won't start on these until after the baby is born, so please feel free to suggest items and/or tuts. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and if someone has good suggestions for a pattern for Chinese-style top or dress, please let me know! I plan to make myself a top or dress for Chinese New Year as I have a number of co-workers who are of Chinese descent (most of whom are first generations). The problem is, I need a good pattern so I don't look like a "Western knock-off"! Any suggestions would be helpful!



I will be absolutely NO help at all....


I usually make quilts for all new babies around here.  In fact, if I give something less...well, let's just say they expect a quilt!  In fact, one girl that works at the local Starbuck's my hubby frequents (he is a police officer), she heard about my quilts and was asking everyone if they thought I would make her a quilt...hubby had already asked and it was already in the works.

But I like to make something a bit more useful than clothes...they grow too fast and outgrow everything within weeks!  I like to make a couple of burpcloths with matching bibs and maybe a receiving blanket (large sized)...all using matching flannel...because you can never have enough burps, bibs and those receiving blankets are always too small!

Good luck and I am sure they will be perfect!

Nini


----------



## Meshell2002

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, *question time*!
> I just found out one of my former co-workers is pregnant. Actually she is due very soon (I just hadn't called her in a while, even though they live just 5 minutes down the street), so I will need some quick ideas for a baby gift. They believe it is a boy, but as she puts it "well I don't want to count on that until the baby comes out." Both she and her DH are first generation Canadians (they immigrated from China). If this is in fact a boy, her in-law's will be thrilled because they value boys over girls. They would even come over from China to help with this baby if it is a boy. This is just to highlight that they are a very "traditional" Chinese family. So, my question is, do you have any suggestions for an appropriate baby gift in this context? I know red and gold will be good in Chinese traditions. I likely won't start on these until after the baby is born, so please feel free to suggest items and/or tuts. Thanks!
> 
> Oh and if someone has good suggestions for a pattern for Chinese-style top or dress, please let me know! I plan to make myself a top or dress for Chinese New Year as I have a number of co-workers who are of Chinese descent (most of whom are first generations). The problem is, I need a good pattern so I don't look like a "Western knock-off"! Any suggestions would be helpful!



I had a dear friend that was a Chinese exchange student. Her sis had a child while she was here. They don't give gifts until after the baby is born. The red & gold gifts are a great idea, or even a stuffed panda bear? Also the layette is traditionally provided by the maternal grandmother....so if you want to make clothes....maybe make a bigger than layette size...like 12 mos or bigger. I don't have any suggestions for the dress but it sounds lovely.

Oh I found this when I googled for traditional chinese wrap dress costume....I think its a theatrical reinactment costume...see what you think

http://folkwear.com/122.html


----------



## babynala

I've been reading along but lost some of my quotes due to a restart so I tried to go back, hope I didn't miss anyone.



aboveH20 said:


> "We" are about half way through the film shoot, so I'm beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel and think I _may_ survive.  I had a number of projects leading up to the film shoot including my often CASEd plunger, tree stump (soon to be often CASEd), dragon puppet (which used up many brain cells that I will never get back), four costumes, meals, gophering, yadda yadda.
> 
> I've done a few disboutique drive bys, but haven't really lurked too much, so I'm way behind on "family" news and sewing creations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 16 of them, and like any good sewing project, it took LONGER than I expected.
> 
> Gotta run and put lunch on for them.
> 
> I'll be back.


Thanks for the update on the film.  You and your husband are great parents.  Hope everything goes well with the rest of the movie.



mphalens said:


> So, I forgot to post pictures here - I finished the boys Mickey Decoupage Jeans (I did post about doing so, just not the pic


The jeans look great.  



VBAndrea said:


> Anyhoo, any hiding ideas would be appreciated.


I saw you got lots of ideas but wanted to let you know that I use a child lock on the door of a closet where I hide the kids gifts.  I usually just shove stuff in there as I buy it and then try to figure out what I still need to get about a week before Christmas.  




NiniMorris said:


> When am I ever going to learn to keep a cash stash the same way I have a fabric stash!?!
> 
> We are redecorating the living areas of my house (after 8 years)...I want to redo the drapes in the living room and dining room...and I have my heart set on some dupioni silk.  I got an email from Fabric.com. Dupioni silk is on sale!
> 
> I can imagine how perfect it would look for Thanksgiving....of course I have no idea when it would get done!  LOL!
> 
> I'm going to have to start deleting those sale emails as soon as I get them!
> 
> Nini


I've just been deleting those fabic.com e-mails lately but sometimes I can't take it and have to check out their sales!



Piper said:


> With all the talk about old Singers and ruffles, I thought I'd show off 2 dresses that my mother made for me with her 1942 Singer.  Both of them are made of taffeta and net.
> 
> The red one has 3 tiers of ruffles and the bodice has chiffon over the taffeta and around the top.  I wore it to Valentine's and Christmas dances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white one is 36 rows of ruffles all the way down the skirt.  If anyone has ever tried to ruffle regular net, they know how difficult it was.  The net was sewn to a net overskirt layered over taffeta.  The bodice had tiny ruffles over the bust.  My mother often made matching cummerbunds for me and my date (along with a bowtie for him) out of satin when he was wearing a tux.  I had to wear 7 hoops with it--the short one that I wore under the red dress that had 2 hoops and the long one with 5 hoops!  It had 1600 feet of ruffles on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She made all my clothes.  I wish I had half her sewing ability!


Wow!  Those dresses are beautiful and the description of your "little black dress" sounds amazing.  You look so pretty in the pictures.  You make some wonderful things too so obviously the sewing gene was passed down.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Oooh! It worked, but they're really big! Is that OK?
> 
> Here's one more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori in East Podunk (again!)


Love the shirts.  you girls look great!



belle41379 said:


> Well, here are my fabric finds -
> 
> For appliqué shirts for MVMCP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For an outfit for DD and some gift bags...these have glitter on them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boys...I love Maters tongue! Lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wash it and start sewing!


Love your fabrics.  Can't wait to see what you make.



squirrel said:


> I'm finally ready to start making some Eye Spy Bags!
> 
> I have searched and can't find the tutorial I remember seeing months ago.  I think I remember how.  The person folded over the fabric for the top so that the vinyl wouldn't stick.
> 
> What kind of fabric do you use for the Eye Spy Bags?  I was going to use cotton but it seems like none of the tutorials use that.


I just made my first eye spy bag and I used Andrea's directions (thanks Andrea).  Have the fabric wrapped around the vinyl really helped with the sewing.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Oops, forgot to catch your name--but when I make my eye shy bags I use a soft fleece.  Tip regarding the plastic window--have 3 layers -- bottom layer of tissue paper (I use the tissue paper that the clear plastic is wrapped in); middle layer the window and the top will be your fleece.  The plastic tends to stick if you don't have anything under it.
> 
> I finished my first Christmas skirt.  I made a diaper cover to go with it, but I probably didn't need to do so.  Wasn't thinking about granddaughter wearing tights with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt & Diaper Cover by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now I need to think about what I should do for my next project...DH says my next project should be baking him an apple pie
> Sheila
> Sheila


The christmas skirt is too cute and I love the diaper cover, she can wear that over the tights if she wants because it is so cute (and it will probably help hold up the tights - they always fall down anyway).
Apple pie does sound good.



cogero said:


> Love this. I am waiting for some grinch fabric to go with a T-shirt Miss C has.
> 
> I am seriously hoping today is a better day than yesterday with the boy. Yesterday was a bit rough
> 
> I have a bunch I want to accomplish and it has been slow going since by the time I put J to bed I am exhausted. Honestly I was in bed at 8:30 last night.


Hope you were able to get some rest and that little J had a better day.



Fruto76 said:


> Here is the outfit I finished for Barbara's auction. Size 7/8 and the top will be custom made with initial of choice


Gorgeous!!!! 



juliebug said:


> so here is the dress i made my daughter she refuses to wear because she doesn't want ribbon for sleeves  guess it is going to her best friend


That dress came out really nice.  Kids are so funny.  Maybe you can ask her what she wants for sleeves and see if you can make her happy.  She might want a t-shirt under it.  



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I have been MIA since my last "live" TR. I got home safely Monday night. I had a very busy week(worked Tuesday to Thursday, plus unpacking, laundry, etc.). I then locked myself up in the sewing room the last couple of days to crank stuff out for the latest BG. They are done now so I can let myself on here again! Unfortunately I think my sewing machine has finally bid this world goodbye. It had a timing problem for a couple of years now and it was limping along. Now the timing issue is so bad that it is skipping stitches even when I am doing straight stitches with one needle. Thankfully my 270D can be used as a sewing machine so I used that machine to finish off my BG project. Sigh, I really can't afford a new machine right now, especailly since I bought a bunch of fabric at Fabricland today. They had a number of Disney prints at 70% off - that's $4.20 per metre of cotton fabric! I stocked up for future BG's and I left the pile in "Santa's workshop" so hopefully the fabric will magically appear at Christmas.


Too bad about your machine.  Maybe Santa will be able to save up and send one along after Christmas.  Good score on the fabric and I hope you are sewing again soon.  Loved all your live reports from DL.



smile5sunshine said:


> BUT, I did get some sewing done. It took me WAAAAAY too long (around 4 hrs), but I know from experience that I will get faster the more I sew.  So here's my very first dolly sized simply sweet:
> 
> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!


I don't think I got a chance to say Welcome yet.  You did a great job on the dress.  I, too, think the smaller sizes are harder to do.  Now when I make a dress for my DD I cut out and sew the doll size as I do the big dress.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well after months of sewing and planning, we've finally found ourselves back at WDW.  But I'm sitting up in bed watching my two youngest snore while my hubby waits in the ER with my precious Tyler... He bumped his head on the night stand and has a gash in his pretty little forehead.  I know others have things so much worse than this and I'm feeling guilty for the pitty party I'm throwing myself right now, but I'm heartbroken for my sweet little boy right now.  The first place DH took him to said it would be at least a 2 hour wait at 11:30pm, so at midnight DH decided to take him somewhere else.  What a way to get this vacation going


 Oh no, I hope your DS is doing OK.  Not a great way to start a vacation but I'm sure you will have a great time when everyone is ready to go to the parks.  



VBAndrea said:


> Here are photos of the taggie and burp cloths I made for ds's teacher.  She is having a girl (due Thanksgiving).  I really wanted to put minky on one side of the taggie, but I also really wanted to do it with fabrics I had on had since I had to buy most of the flannel for the burpies and am really trying hard to budget.
> 
> Taggie (both sides -- Nini do not look -- I have no idea how to quilt so just did my best but not everything lines up right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I finally finished this outfit for dd.  I made the jeans a couple of months ago, which you can't see well in the photos because of the stupid boots dd chose to wear with the outfit -- the jeans have mostly ribbon and trim on them that I got at a yard sale and all the fabrics were scraps.h_  They're very cute -- just bad photos.  But I finally took the time to make her the shirt and then when I finished she had the nerve to ask if I could do a Westie for her!


The baby stuff looks great, love the taggie and the burp cloths will be very useful.  Your DD's set is really cute.  The jeans are so cool!  Love those boots too.  



tngal said:


> Purple-ears: Thanks for all your replies and offer for help..who knows i will probably have to take you up on the question-asking offer lol.    I looked at the "you can make this" website and found a few things that i thought would be good to try for my oldest dd. The insa skirt i could def. try for my youngest dd though!! I can't afford a sewing machine, or and embroidery machine right now, but my mom has offered to let me use hers  I havent sewn anything since high school lol so i don't know how all this will turn out , but i am def. looking forward to trying anyway!
> 
> Lisa


Good luck with all your sewing.  I'm sure you will be great.  Everyone here is very helpful so be sure to ask if you have any questions.



dianemom2 said:


> I haven't had time to get a lot of project done in the last couple of weeks.  My mom fell about two weeks ago and broke her shoulder and pelvis.  She came home from rehab on Tuesday.  Then on Friday my dad had a heart attack.  It has been a rough couple of weeks for our family.  Luckily my dad was already in the ER for something else when he had the heart attack so they were able to minimize what happened.  I have finished the latest BG.  I was working on the last thing for it on Friday when I got the phone call about my dad.


So sorry to hear about your Dad and Mom.  This can't be easy for you.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> as some of you may remember my old camry bit the dust on the 17th of oct.
> I am truely blessed to introduce my new babygirl...Charlotte...so named for the itsey bitsey spider that dropped down to greet me as i drove it home yesterday...we gae her a vac and scrub at the carwash and cleaned the inside and put my junk in it so she is now resting quietly in the carport


Your new car looks great with lots of bells and whistles.  It will be nice not to have to wait on someone to get you where you need to go.  Congrats.
also, love the picture of your DD with her baby bump.  How fun.  



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi
> The kids had a good time. I will post a few pics in action later after I get my pics touched up....DD had red eye big time in most.
> 
> Everything looks great!


Welcome back, can't wait to see pictures.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!
> 
> A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:


Love the shirts for Owen's give.  The Turkey applique is perfect for that fabric and the skirt looks great.  The Christmas dresses are beautiful.  



NiniMorris said:


> I usually make quilts for all new babies around here.  In fact, if I give something less...well, let's just say they expect a quilt!  In fact, one girl that works at the local Starbuck's my hubby frequents (he is a police officer), she heard about my quilts and was asking everyone if they thought I would make her a quilt...hubby had already asked and it was already in the works.
> 
> Good luck and I am sure they will be perfect!
> 
> Nini


I'm not surprised that everyone wants one of your quilts.  I bet the girls at Starbucks will be fighting over who gets to serve your DH his coffee after that quilt arrives!


----------



## babynala

double post


----------



## belle41379

Fruto76 said:


> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Love all the ruffles!  Great job.



juliebug said:


>



Would she wear it if you put a t-shirt or long sleeve under it?  It's really cute.  Great job!



smile5sunshine said:


> and on the model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I just noticed that you can totally see the movie my kids were watching today!   They BEGGED to start watching Christmas movies already. Goofy kids!



Love this fabric!  Too cute.



VBAndrea said:


> Diaper burpies (used a couple flannel scraps I had for one for one of them):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag flannel burpies (one I lined with an extra piece of flannel but I put a light flannelish batting in between the others):



Everything looks great!  I LOVE the jeans.  Way too sweet.



mommyof2princesses said:


> A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:



These turned out really cute.  My fav is the red/green dress.   We are going to the last MVMCP, and I'm not sure what to make due to the cool evenings.  

Well, I managed to get the new fabric washed, and two projects done.  I'll go take pics and post them in a bit.  Hoping to get some more done today.

*QUESTION:* I'm going to take that cute Cars flannel and cut a row out and put it across a shirt for my boys.  Would you just iron it on and applique, or should I use a stabalizer too?  I'm not sure what would be best considering it will go all the way across the chest of the shirt.  Thoughts?


----------



## billwendy

Hi!

I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????






Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!





I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!




Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????


----------



## belle41379

billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????



I'd definitely go for the brownie balls.  Do they judge on presentation too?  You could use candy corn to make them look like turkeys. . I love the ribbon turkeys!  So cute!


Well, here is a simple night gown I made for a friends daughter.  I made it a 10 so she would have room to grow...and it fits me!   I'm not real happy with how it looks.  Any ideas on how to simply spruce it up?




Here are the pants I fixed today.  They were hand me downs that had a hole in the knee, so I decided to save them and eventually patch them.  These will go with the shirt I'll make.  I did it so it will fray just a bit. Sorry the pic is upside down...my iPad is NOt cooperating!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????




Love the ribbon turkey!  So cute!  The quickest skirt I do is CarlaC's preppy skirts.  Takes me about 1 1/2 hours from start to finish!  It is the one I posted with the turkeys all over it!


----------



## belle41379

I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.


----------



## juliebug

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!
> 
> A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:


I love them!  soo cute 



Piper said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my mother's sewing.  Someone asked how long it took her to do all those ruffles--she started on a Monday and it was completely finished by the week-end.  That was just sewing in her "spare time."  All the clothes she made had French seams and bound buttonholes.  I didn't know there was any other kind.  She was a perfectionist in all that she did.  She didn't teach me to sew--she said it was faster to just "do it herself."
> 
> I had 5 "formals" including the 2 I showed.  The last one she made me was turquoise peau de soie satin with reapplied alencon lace cascading down the straight skirt and lace over the bodice.  I also had 2 other "cocktail dresses"--mauve satin for warm weather and red velvet for cooler weather.
> 
> When I started high school she made me a unique "little black dress."  It was silk crepe with a simple round neckline, cap sleeves and straight skirt.  What made it unique was a turquoise and black plaid light wool over-skirt, plaid vest, black tulle full over-skirt on a satin ribbon, a black crepe slightly flared overskirt with self-covered buttons all the way down the front and a black crepe bolero jacket with a shawl collar that tied in the front.  There were dozens of ways to make different looks from that one outfit!
> 
> Like I said before, I wish I had half her skill.



wow i would never finish!  She did awesome! 



billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are amazing! i am so jealous i wish i could do it but i have trouble with simple patterns sometimes
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????



those are too cute i want to make some for my son like that! 



belle41379 said:


> I'd definitely go for the brownie balls.  Do they judge on presentation too?  You could use candy corn to make them look like turkeys. . I love the ribbon turkeys!  So cute!
> 
> 
> Well, here is a simple night gown I made for a friends daughter.  I made it a 10 so she would have room to grow...and it fits me!   I'm not real happy with how it looks.  Any ideas on how to simply spruce it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pants I fixed today.  They were hand me downs that had a hole in the knee, so I decided to save them and eventually patch them.  These will go with the shirt I'll make.  I did it so it will fray just a bit. Sorry the pic is upside down...my iPad is NOt cooperating!



I think they both look great.

wow i think i actually got the muliti quote to work once! yeah 

so i did just fix my dd dress changed it up some hope she wears it now or she is grounded for life


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????


I  the turkey shirts -- absolutely awesome!  I'm a bit scared to try something with ribbon and after reading your saga that confirms my fear!  

Love the birthday shirts!

I vote for brownie balls even though I have no idea what they are!



belle41379 said:


> Well, here is a simple night gown I made for a friends daughter.  I made it a 10 so she would have room to grow...and it fits me!   I'm not real happy with how it looks.  Any ideas on how to simply spruce it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pants I fixed today.  They were hand me downs that had a hole in the knee, so I decided to save them and eventually patch them.  These will go with the shirt I'll make.  I did it so it will fray just a bit. Sorry the pic is upside down...my iPad is NOt cooperating!


Everything looks great.  I think the night gown is fine being simple.  If you want something maybe add a little pocket 



belle41379 said:


> I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.


Good choice on the fabric -- you can combine so many different things with those.  I need to attack dd's closet for her shorties, but I spent the day pressure washing instead 



juliebug said:


> so i did just fix my dd dress changed it up some hope she wears it now or she is grounded for life


I like the idea of grounding her for life -- my dd is about to be in the same boat tonight, only I wish it was over something like clothes -- she is just being downright snotty and sassy.


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????



hi Wendy,
I haven't posted here in ages (since before I was sick) and I am now getting well enough to post.  But....  you know baking is my first love, sewing second.  Can you make brownie pops?  Bake a recipe of brownies, crumb it up, add a can of decadent fudge icing.  Mush it up, wet your hands, roll into balls.  Freeze on a cookie tray.  Then get sucker sticks, dip into melted chocolate (wilton melts) and stick them into the cold ball.  Then dip the whole thing into chocolate.  You can then roll into spinkles or walnuts before it sets up if you want to.
I make these with cheesecake in the middle, brownie on the outside, dipped in chocolate and they go like the wind.
You can look up Bakerella, she has great decorating ideas 
Hope this helps,
Valere


----------



## PurpleEars

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!
> 
> A thanksgiving outfit for my dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:



Beautiful outfits! Great job on the shirts too! I am sure the family will look good in them!



Piper said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my mother's sewing.  Someone asked how long it took her to do all those ruffles--she started on a Monday and it was completely finished by the week-end.  That was just sewing in her "spare time."  All the clothes she made had French seams and bound buttonholes.  I didn't know there was any other kind.  She was a perfectionist in all that she did.  She didn't teach me to sew--she said it was faster to just "do it herself."
> 
> I had 5 "formals" including the 2 I showed.  The last one she made me was turquoise peau de soie satin with reapplied alencon lace cascading down the straight skirt and lace over the bodice.  I also had 2 other "cocktail dresses"--mauve satin for warm weather and red velvet for cooler weather.
> 
> When I started high school she made me a unique "little black dress."  It was silk crepe with a simple round neckline, cap sleeves and straight skirt.  What made it unique was a turquoise and black plaid light wool over-skirt, plaid vest, black tulle full over-skirt on a satin ribbon, a black crepe slightly flared overskirt with self-covered buttons all the way down the front and a black crepe bolero jacket with a shawl collar that tied in the front.  There were dozens of ways to make different looks from that one outfit!
> 
> Like I said before, I wish I had half her skill.



My goodness, your mom created a lot of beautiful outfits! Only if I had 10% of her skills...



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that your machine up and quit on you.  Fingers crossed that you'll find a good deal on Craigslist or someone will offer to either give or loan you their machine.
> 
> Hmm, the first thing that came to mind was burp cloths. I know that's not something super original however it is very useful.






VBAndrea said:


> OK, I'll count on you for the patchworks!  I will try to get in on the next give, but I'm still so behind on things not sewing related as well.  If only I had the $$$ to hire landscapers life would be easier.  Patchworks will be a lot of work though without a functioning sewing machine.
> 
> For baby gifts I prefer more practical things.  I got so many clothes as gifts when I had my kids that they didn't even wear them all.  That's why I did the taggie blanket and burp cloths.  IMO one can never have too many burp cloths!  If you want to do something more special I would make a flannel raggie playmat / blanket.  Bibs are good gifts as well -- large ones!  Some of the store bought ones are way too small.





NiniMorris said:


> I will be absolutely NO help at all....
> 
> 
> I usually make quilts for all new babies around here.  In fact, if I give something less...well, let's just say they expect a quilt!  In fact, one girl that works at the local Starbuck's my hubby frequents (he is a police officer), she heard about my quilts and was asking everyone if they thought I would make her a quilt...hubby had already asked and it was already in the works.
> 
> But I like to make something a bit more useful than clothes...they grow too fast and outgrow everything within weeks!  I like to make a couple of burpcloths with matching bibs and maybe a receiving blanket (large sized)...all using matching flannel...because you can never have enough burps, bibs and those receiving blankets are always too small!
> 
> Good luck and I am sure they will be perfect!
> 
> Nini





Meshell2002 said:


> I had a dear friend that was a Chinese exchange student. Her sis had a child while she was here. They don't give gifts until after the baby is born. The red & gold gifts are a great idea, or even a stuffed panda bear? Also the layette is traditionally provided by the maternal grandmother....so if you want to make clothes....maybe make a bigger than layette size...like 12 mos or bigger. I don't have any suggestions for the dress but it sounds lovely.
> 
> Oh I found this when I googled for traditional chinese wrap dress costume....I think its a theatrical reinactment costume...see what you think
> 
> http://folkwear.com/122.html





babynala said:


> Too bad about your machine.  Maybe Santa will be able to save up and send one along after Christmas.  Good score on the fabric and I hope you are sewing again soon.  Loved all your live reports from DL.



Thanks everyone for letting me vent about my sewing machine. Fortunately I can still sew, I just need to use my embroidery machine (which means switching settings between sewing and embroidery). I was looking at the classified at work today (we have a classifed ad section on our internal web site), but no sewing machines lately. The other thing is that my in-law's will be moving to our city at the end of the month, so I may be able to borrow my MIL's old school Bernina or her new Brother machine if I need to do so.

Thanks for all the suggestions on the baby gift! I think I will go with matching burpies and bibs. Two years ago, I actually made quilts and donated them in each child's name that was born to my friends or family members that year. That was the year with 2 sets of twins! I wish I knew that before I challenged myself to do the donations that year (it was inspired by the Disney volunteer thing - let's just say I wore my volunt"ear" button with pride!) Making a long story short, I am not in a real hurry to do more baby quilts!

Oh and thank you for the link for the dress. It looks beautiful and I am pretty sure it is traditional but I am afraid I do not have the figure to wear that! If I can't find something else, I may need to draft a pattern for my project. At least the line drawings on the site was a good start for me.



belle41379 said:


> *QUESTION:* I'm going to take that cute Cars flannel and cut a row out and put it across a shirt for my boys.  Would you just iron it on and applique, or should I use a stabalizer too?  I'm not sure what would be best considering it will go all the way across the chest of the shirt.  Thoughts?



I think it depends on the thickness of the shirt material. I would throw some stabilizer under it to be sure though.



billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????



Cute appliques, too bad they caused so much trouble for you! I am sure your friend's children will love those new shirts!

Brownie bake off? That sounds fun! I don't have any suggestions since I only make "healthier" brownies now. I sneak whole wheat flour and apple sauce into my brownies and no one can tell!



belle41379 said:


> Well, here is a simple night gown I made for a friends daughter.  I made it a 10 so she would have room to grow...and it fits me!   I'm not real happy with how it looks.  Any ideas on how to simply spruce it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pants I fixed today.  They were hand me downs that had a hole in the knee, so I decided to save them and eventually patch them.  These will go with the shirt I'll make.  I did it so it will fray just a bit. Sorry the pic is upside down...my iPad is NOt cooperating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.



Perhaps a simple row of ribbon along the collar, cuffs and bottom for the night gown? I guess you must be a really tiny person to fit into the night gown!

Good job on fixing up the pants!



juliebug said:


> so i did just fix my dd dress changed it up some hope she wears it now or she is grounded for life



It's great that you were able to change the straps. Hopefully she will like it!



Tweevil said:


> hi Wendy,
> I haven't posted here in ages (since before I was sick) and I am now getting well enough to post.  But....  you know baking is my first love, sewing second.  Can you make brownie pops?  Bake a recipe of brownies, crumb it up, add a can of decadent fudge icing.  Mush it up, wet your hands, roll into balls.  Freeze on a cookie tray.  Then get sucker sticks, dip into melted chocolate (wilton melts) and stick them into the cold ball.  Then dip the whole thing into chocolate.  You can then roll into spinkles or walnuts before it sets up if you want to.
> I make these with cheesecake in the middle, brownie on the outside, dipped in chocolate and they go like the wind.
> You can look up Bakerella, she has great decorating ideas
> Hope this helps,
> Valere



Sorry to hear that you haven't been doing well. The brownie pop idea sounds delicious! I was going to do something similar for my office's Halloween party but I ended up making green sugar cookies with almonds as "witches' fingers"

I think the next few weeks will be crazy busy for me. As I mentioned before, my in-law's and my grandparent-in-law's are moving to our city at the end of the month. I am very excited about that as we are very close. At the same time, it will be busy as they try to get settled in. My in-law's new place will be less than 10 minutes drive from our house, which is a nice distance (not too close and not too far). I hope to get my Christmas sewing done before they come so they don't get a "sneak preview" of their gifts!


----------



## billwendy

Tweevil said:


> hi Wendy,
> I haven't posted here in ages (since before I was sick) and I am now getting well enough to post.  But....  you know baking is my first love, sewing second.  Can you make brownie pops?  Bake a recipe of brownies, crumb it up, add a can of decadent fudge icing.  Mush it up, wet your hands, roll into balls.  Freeze on a cookie tray.  Then get sucker sticks, dip into melted chocolate (wilton melts) and stick them into the cold ball.  Then dip the whole thing into chocolate.  You can then roll into spinkles or walnuts before it sets up if you want to.
> I make these with cheesecake in the middle, brownie on the outside, dipped in chocolate and they go like the wind.
> You can look up Bakerella, she has great decorating ideas
> Hope this helps,
> Valere



Hi Val!!!!!!!!! So glad you are starting to feel better!! Its been so long!! how is Danny doing? Missed you around here and in the Big Give stuff!!

Okay, you got me - how did you get cheesecake into the middle?????????

Andrea - just go for it - now that I have the hang of it its not so hard - also, when you just do strips of ribbon its easier!!! I got the Christmas tree ribbon design too - maybe that will be easier since you dont have to place the ribbon on a curve????

I made this shirt for Tim today - lol - Its pretty cute - do you think I could pull one off on Thanksgiving????





And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Purple ears!  I work at Gymboree Play and Music and we have lots of babies and I have noticed that a lot of the Asian babies wear little bandana style bibs that velcro in the back, instead of the traditional ones we think of that are oblong.  They would probably be easy to make and you make them reversible and in LOTS of colors and then she would always have one to match the outfit of the day!  
Wendy, I measured my 5 1/2 year old from shoulder to calf and she is 23 inches.  She is about 43 inches tall... HTH!
Erica


----------



## juliebug

belle41379 said:


> I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.


cute and they will match so much and be able to use them year round


VBAndrea said:


> I like the idea of grounding her for life -- my dd is about to be in the same boat tonight, only I wish it was over something like clothes -- she is just being downright snotty and sassy.



must be a 7 year old thing my is snotty and cranky alot too so is her besty that i watched all day Sunday! 



billwendy said:


> I made this shirt for Tim today - lol - Its pretty cute - do you think I could pull one off on Thanksgiving????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????


so cute!~ the dress might be a little long my dd is only 48inch  tall head to toes. 

well my dd will wear the dress so no more grounding.


----------



## livndisney

Wendy-
I tried to PM you back but your PM is full.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????



The dress looks great! I hope it is the right length!



2girlsmommy said:


> Purple ears!  I work at Gymboree Play and Music and we have lots of babies and I have noticed that a lot of the Asian babies wear little bandana style bibs that velcro in the back, instead of the traditional ones we think of that are oblong.  They would probably be easy to make and you make them reversible and in LOTS of colors and then she would always have one to match the outfit of the day!
> Wendy, I measured my 5 1/2 year old from shoulder to calf and she is 23 inches.  She is about 43 inches tall... HTH!
> Erica



Thanks Erica! I just went and did a search on Google to look at the bandana style bibs. They seem easy to do. The problem is that I have a pattern for the "North American" style bib which I like (it is lined with vinyl and it has pockets to catch food when the baby gets to the solids stage). I thought that was a great idea when I saw a friend use it. Maybe I will make a few of each style so they can choose? Hmmm, decisions, decisions!



juliebug said:


> well my dd will wear the dress so no more grounding.



That's good to hear!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I love the ribbon turkey tee's/dress! so cute...i had planned to make tee's for the grands to wear for school and turkey day but 3 1/2 weeks w/o a car cut into my shopping and also my budget! so no turkeys for my turkeys thi syear....i also love the turkey eyes/beak/waddle...so cool for the g'sons next year! 
  have any of you added a maternity panel to jeans/scrubs...Brneid is bursting out of her clothes and i wanna try to upcycle soem things for her,i know joann had the maternity band for pants but we want the panel to add to the front and would love any ideas/tips you all may have on how to make one...the band ones at joann are almost $8 for too...that could get pricy...
  i'm thinking maybe get tee's form the thrift store and use those to make the ppanels,cut out the size/shape formt eh tees with the hem being the top of the panel to add the elastic through....she has a pair of maternity jeans she got at ross and they have the adjustable waist like in kids clothes...maybe i could make the elastic longer,cut slits in it and add buttons to the sides of the pants...i get confused when i try to think of how to sew the panel in place but leave the ends open for the elastic to go through/out of the ends to be adjusted...maybe just sticth up to the caseing and secure and leave the ends open /unattached since it will be under her shirts so not seen....now my head is spinning!!!! 
  *** a lil funny for the day...Elli & Blaze got to ride in my new car yesterday,Blaze said he liked it but wanted to know why it was shaking at the red light,Elli said " i like it,it's massaging my butt!' lol..even funnier since she's a stick figure and has no junk in her trunk...lol
  tia for any tips/info...!Beth! *


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> I am really picky with my wrapping paper.  It all has to coordinate with my tree, which mainly has pinks on it.  So I usually do silvers with accents of blue or pink.  I vary a little each year -- like one year it was mainly pearl and pink and last year we did a lot of silver and blue, but I never do traditional Christmas colors for wrapping.  I also never use true ribbons or bows.  I had a cat that would eat them so I started decorating with fabric ribbons and floral picks and it makes the packages so much prettier that I just stick with it.



Oh I bet your tree looks gorgeous being so well coordinated! And using fabric scraps for ribbon is a great way to put all those little bits to good use



babynala said:


> I don't think I got a chance to say Welcome yet.  You did a great job on the dress.  I, too, think the smaller sizes are harder to do.  Now when I make a dress for my DD I cut out and sew the doll size as I do the big dress.



Thank you, that's a great idea! Now if only I'd get up the nerve to make a big girl dress too 



billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!



Oh gosh those ribbon turkeys are ADORABLE!!! LOVE them! They were totally worth the hassle.  



belle41379 said:


> Well, here is a simple night gown I made for a friends daughter.  I made it a 10 so she would have room to grow...and it fits me!   I'm not real happy with how it looks.  Any ideas on how to simply spruce it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pants I fixed today.  They were hand me downs that had a hole in the knee, so I decided to save them and eventually patch them.  These will go with the shirt I'll make.  I did it so it will fray just a bit. Sorry the pic is upside down...my iPad is NOt cooperating!



Hmmm, for the pjs, maybe add some ribbon to make an empire waste and then a bow???  Great job on the patch job for the jeans. My DD is ALWAYS putting holes in the knees of hers and it drives me nuts because otherwise they are all perfectly good pairs of pants!



belle41379 said:


> I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.



Oh this is a GREAT idea as well. My kiddos are bean poles so they often outgrow pants by length before width.  Doing something like this would save me some money! (Not to mention that it looks super cute.)



Tweevil said:


> hi Wendy,
> I haven't posted here in ages (since before I was sick) and I am now getting well enough to post.  But....  you know baking is my first love, sewing second.  Can you make brownie pops?  Bake a recipe of brownies, crumb it up, add a can of decadent fudge icing.  Mush it up, wet your hands, roll into balls.  Freeze on a cookie tray.  Then get sucker sticks, dip into melted chocolate (wilton melts) and stick them into the cold ball.  Then dip the whole thing into chocolate.  You can then roll into spinkles or walnuts before it sets up if you want to.
> I make these with cheesecake in the middle, brownie on the outside, dipped in chocolate and they go like the wind.
> You can look up Bakerella, she has great decorating ideas
> Hope this helps,
> Valere



*drool*



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone for letting me vent about my sewing machine. Fortunately I can still sew, I just need to use my embroidery machine (which means switching settings between sewing and embroidery). I was looking at the classified at work today (we have a classifed ad section on our internal web site), but no sewing machines lately. The other thing is that my in-law's will be moving to our city at the end of the month, so I may be able to borrow my MIL's old school Bernina or her new Brother machine if I need to do so.
> 
> I think the next few weeks will be crazy busy for me. As I mentioned before, my in-law's and my grandparent-in-law's are moving to our city at the end of the month. I am very excited about that as we are very close. At the same time, it will be busy as they try to get settled in. My in-law's new place will be less than 10 minutes drive from our house, which is a nice distance (not too close and not too far). I hope to get my Christmas sewing done before they come so they don't get a "sneak preview" of their gifts!



WOW you WILL be busy! BUT fingers crossed that you'll get to borrow one of their machines.



billwendy said:


> I made this shirt for Tim today - lol - Its pretty cute - do you think I could pull one off on Thanksgiving????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????



LOVE IT!!!! Well, both of them actually.  My DD(3) saw the dress and kept saying she would like it for her birthday!



juliebug said:


> well my dd will wear the dress so no more grounding.



HURRAY she liked it! 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks Erica! I just went and did a search on Google to look at the bandana style bibs. They seem easy to do. The problem is that I have a pattern for the "North American" style bib which I like (it is lined with vinyl and it has pockets to catch food when the baby gets to the solids stage). I thought that was a great idea when I saw a friend use it. Maybe I will make a few of each style so they can choose? Hmmm, decisions, decisions!



Oh I LOVED those pocket style bibs when kids started eating table foods! They were so fantastic for catching a lot of the mess. BUT the other kinds are better for when babies are little and drool more. SO maybe making both is a good idea.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love the ribbon turkey tee's/dress! so cute...i had planned to make tee's for the grands to wear for school and turkey day but 3 1/2 weeks w/o a car cut into my shopping and also my budget! so no turkeys for my turkeys thi syear....i also love the turkey eyes/beak/waddle...so cool for the g'sons next year!
> have any of you added a maternity panel to jeans/scrubs...Brneid is bursting out of her clothes and i wanna try to upcycle soem things for her,i know joann had the maternity band for pants but we want the panel to add to the front and would love any ideas/tips you all may have on how to make one...the band ones at joann are almost $8 for too...that could get pricy...
> i'm thinking maybe get tee's form the thrift store and use those to make the ppanels,cut out the size/shape formt eh tees with the hem being the top of the panel to add the elastic through....she has a pair of maternity jeans she got at ross and they have the adjustable waist like in kids clothes...maybe i could make the elastic longer,cut slits in it and add buttons to the sides of the pants...i get confused when i try to think of how to sew the panel in place but leave the ends open for the elastic to go through/out of the ends to be adjusted...maybe just sticth up to the caseing and secure and leave the ends open /unattached since it will be under her shirts so not seen....now my head is spinning!!!!
> *** a lil funny for the day...Elli & Blaze got to ride in my new car yesterday,Blaze said he liked it but wanted to know why it was shaking at the red light,Elli said " i like it,it's massaging my butt!' lol..even funnier since she's a stick figure and has no junk in her trunk...lol
> tia for any tips/info...!Beth! *



Hmmm, I'm no help at all on the maternity pants thing. BUT I thought what Elli said was HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

So here's what I've been working on....

Dolly clothes refashions!

This is from a tutu skirt that my DD had a ink pen bust and stained the skirt. I was able to cut and sew it so that you can't see where the ink was: 






This is the sleeve from a men's dress shirt that I am going to use to make a spring/summer dress for my 3rd DD: 






PJ dress:






And then this one I stayed up WAAAY too late working on. Shirt is reperposed from a long sleeve tee that had a hole in the back of it. Then made Easy Fits using a pair of jeans with holes in the knees: 






close up of pattern on shirt: 






Okay, now that I've blasted you all with pictures I have a QUESTION!!!

I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.   Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim?? 

I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!

*okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> So here's what I've been working on....
> 
> Dolly clothes refashions!
> 
> This is from a tutu skirt that my DD had a ink pen bust and stained the skirt. I was able to cut and sew it so that you can't see where the ink was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sleeve from a men's dress shirt that I am going to use to make a spring/summer dress for my 3rd DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one I stayed up WAAAY too late working on. Shirt is reperposed from a long sleeve tee that had a hole in the back of it. Then made Easy Fits using a pair of jeans with holes in the knees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of pattern on shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now that I've blasted you all with pictures I have a QUESTION!!!
> 
> I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.   Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim??
> 
> I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*



No help just wanted to say your dolly outfits are so cute.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.   Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim?? [/COLOR][/COLOR]

I have an older Singer heavy duty machine that I have WORN-OUT.  It had tons of stitches and was a work horse.  She will still do a beautiful straight stitch and sew through multiple layers of heavy fabric (denim, home dec.and upholstery types).  I used to sew purses to sell. She just will not do the pretty stitches now and she is limping pretty badly at times.  I bought a new Brother project runway machine at Wal-mart.  Nice machine will do most things I need to sew.  This new machine WILL NOT sew the heavier fabrics.  There are skipped stitches, birds nests and worse.  
   I am not saying Lil'Blue is a bad machine and this may not be the case, but some machines will not sew heavy fabrics no matter what you do.  I wish I had waited and bought a sturdier machine.  I needed something right away and regret buying the machine I have.  Hope some one can help you more than I have.  And maybe I just have not found the right sequences for this new machine. The old one was just sew away.

Oh almost forgot.  The doll clothes are beautiful.  Great job.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

billwendy said:


> Hi Val!!!!!!!!! So glad you are starting to feel better!! Its been so long!! how is Danny doing? Missed you around here and in the Big Give stuff!!
> 
> Okay, you got me - how did you get cheesecake into the middle?????????
> 
> Andrea - just go for it - now that I have the hang of it its not so hard - also, when you just do strips of ribbon its easier!!! I got the Christmas tree ribbon design too - maybe that will be easier since you dont have to place the ribbon on a curve????
> 
> I made this shirt for Tim today - lol - Its pretty cute - do you think I could pull one off on Thanksgiving????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????



I LOVE these.  I would wear both myself but I am a nut anyway.  I also work with children so they think it is fun when adults wear this kind of stuff.


----------



## thebeesknees

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> have any of you added a maternity panel to jeans/scrubs...Brneid is bursting out of her clothes and i wanna try to upcycle soem things for her,i know joann had the maternity band for pants but we want the panel to add to the front and would love any ideas/tips you all may have on how to make one...the band ones at joann are almost $8 for too...that could get pricy...
> i'm thinking maybe get tee's form the thrift store and use those to make the ppanels,cut out the size/shape formt eh tees with the hem being the top of the panel to add the elastic through....she has a pair of maternity jeans she got at ross and they have the adjustable waist like in kids clothes...maybe i could make the elastic longer,cut slits in it and add buttons to the sides of the pants...*



Beth, I made some straight skirts into maternity skirts. You cut a "U" shape out of the front until you get to just below the zipper, then add in a knit fabric panel (double it so the fold is at the top). I bought regular knit at Joann's and cut a couple panels per yard. Much cheaper than buying the ready-made ones. I didn't bother with elastic - the knit holds it shape well enough to keep the skirt up. If you are going to do the buttonhole elastic, then you will want to run that through the back of the garment. Is it possible to remove the current elastic from a pair of large scrubs by taking out the top seam, then make your buttonholes and refold the waistband down and run the buttonhole elastic through afterward? That way, she could get many months of wear out of them buy snugging it up as much as she needs. Clear as mud?


----------



## cogero

I have an hour before the boy comes home so I am going to work on a Big give and work on a pair of easy fits.

If I get done I will try cutting out a skirt for Barbara's auction


----------



## Meshell2002

DJazz-- Boy do I have the link for you! I found this a few months ago when helping a friend stretch her work wardrobe for pregnancy....lots of free tutorials with UPCYCLING your favorite  It includes how to make maternity pants out of pants you already have. Some of those outfits make me want another 

http://diymaternity.com/index/

HTH! Michelle

I've been cutting out Christmas outfits for my LOs...so when I finish that I will post pics of our trip.


----------



## miprender

Andrea your tree must be beautiful. One thing I can not do for the life of me is to make bows.

Disneyjazz love the baby bump picture.




Meshell2002 said:


> Hi  We r back!
> 
> The kids had a good time. I will post a few pics in action later after I get my pics touched up....DD had red eye big time in most.
> 
> While I was catching up on the thread someone was asking about learning to hand smock. I taught myself from the book A-Z of Smocking with follow up lessons from my sister's MIL. If you are learning I suggest doing geometric designs on a straight strip insert first, before moving on to picture smocking and bishop style dresses. It is not a quick and easy thing for most people. If you did needle point or cross stitch it may be easier for you. I learned 5 yrs ago and have only had the patience to do maybe 4 dresses and 3 bonnets. definately a labor of love.
> 
> Everything looks great!



 back



tngal said:


> Miprender- Thanks for sharing your outfit. That is SO cute!!
> 
> Lisa



Your welcome. I can't wait to see what plans you have.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Been crazy busy, but I have some items I can share!
> 
> Another one using the Grace ruffle dress pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirts I made for Owen's big give:



Everything is so beautiful. You forced me to buy the blue Mickey fabric after seeing your dress on FB 



billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!



Wendy everything looks great.



belle41379 said:


> I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.



Great job.



juliebug said:


> I
> 
> so i did just fix my dd dress changed it up some hope she wears it now or she is grounded for life



 Maybe I should try that with DD. But I have to say I like the dress better like this too.



Tweevil said:


> hi Wendy,
> I haven't posted here in ages (since before I was sick) and I am now getting well enough to post.  But....  you know baking is my first love, sewing second.  Can you make brownie pops?  Bake a recipe of brownies, crumb it up, add a can of decadent fudge icing.  Mush it up, wet your hands, roll into balls.  Freeze on a cookie tray.  Then get sucker sticks, dip into melted chocolate (wilton melts) and stick them into the cold ball.  Then dip the whole thing into chocolate.  You can then roll into spinkles or walnuts before it sets up if you want to.
> I make these with cheesecake in the middle, brownie on the outside, dipped in chocolate and they go like the wind.
> You can look up Bakerella, she has great decorating ideas
> Hope this helps,
> Valere



YUMMY. Those sound wonderful. 



smile5sunshine said:


> So here's what I've been working on....
> 
> Dolly clothes refashions!
> 
> This is from a tutu skirt that my DD had a ink pen bust and stained the skirt. I was able to cut and sew it so that you can't see where the ink was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*



Love all the dollie dresses.


----------



## squirrel

VBAndrea said:


> I did the mini tut, possibly last spring or late winter so search around that time frame.  But yes, for me it was easiest to sandwich the vinyl between the fabrics.  I tried tissue as one person had suggested to me and it was a PITA to remove.  Never again.  And I use cotton for all my eye spy bags.
> 
> Here is how I iron the fabric so I can sandwich the vinyl in between:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the tacky tape stuff on to hold the vinyl in place before sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the two short sides sew -- double seam everything for extra security (next you just add the long pieces over these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thank you!  That's the one I remember.  I figured the tissue paper would be a PITA so I made a note in my brain to do it your way.  I should have saved it in my favorites or at the very least jotted down the Disboutique Thread # and the page #.


----------



## weluvdizne

I reallllllllly want a PE-770 but its just not in the budget now.  I do have a Brother 270-D that I got before I found you all and realized there was a whole machine embroidery world out there.  Anyway, I have decided that for now, I do want to get the PED basic so I can get online designs for my machine.  Where is the most affordable place to get it from?  I plan for it to be a Christmas gift, so I don't really need to get it right now, but hopefully soon.  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> So here's what I've been working on....
> 
> Dolly clothes refashions!
> 
> This is from a tutu skirt that my DD had a ink pen bust and stained the skirt. I was able to cut and sew it so that you can't see where the ink was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sleeve from a men's dress shirt that I am going to use to make a spring/summer dress for my 3rd DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one I stayed up WAAAY too late working on. Shirt is reperposed from a long sleeve tee that had a hole in the back of it. Then made Easy Fits using a pair of jeans with holes in the knees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of pattern on shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now that I've blasted you all with pictures I have a QUESTION!!!
> 
> I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.   Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim??
> 
> I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*



I really like your repurposed dolly clothes. Some of the newer machines are not sturdy enough to sew on heavy materials, so that could be your problem. This is the reason why my MIL is hanging onto her old Bernina because it was built to sew over heavy materials as well as "regular sewing".

Oh and sewing materials that are too thick for the machine is a fast way to get a timing problem. I would not recommend doing that (not that I would know why or anything...)


Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!

On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.




It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!


----------



## PurpleEars

weluvdizne said:


> I reallllllllly want a PE-770 but its just not in the budget now.  I do have a Brother 270-D that I got before I found you all and realized there was a whole machine embroidery world out there.  Anyway, I have decided that for now, I do want to get the PED basic so I can get online designs for my machine.  Where is the most affordable place to get it from?  I plan for it to be a Christmas gift, so I don't really need to get it right now, but hopefully soon.
> Thanks for the info!



I would try Amazon (new for just under $100). I actually use Magic Box which was approximately the same price but has the ability to support other brands too (not that it is likely a problem as most newer machines that USB). Good luck!


----------



## tngal

PurpleEars said:


> I really like your repurposed dolly clothes. Some of the newer machines are not sturdy enough to sew on heavy materials, so that could be your problem. This is the reason why my MIL is hanging onto her old Bernina because it was built to sew over heavy materials as well as "regular sewing".
> 
> Oh and sewing materials that are too thick for the machine is a fast way to get a timing problem. I would not recommend doing that (not that I would know why or anything...)
> 
> 
> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey play er for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



OH ...MY...GOSH!!!! P-L-E-A-S-E  tell me you have an Etsy store and seller ID so i can get this skirt  My youngest dd would FLIP!! 

Beautiful job!

Lisa


----------



## juliebug

PurpleEars said:


> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



ok i have to ask where did you buy your applique patterns?? i can't find them and want to try on my moms machine

the skirt is so pretty i would be tempted to keep it too


----------



## weluvdizne

PurpleEars said:


> I would try Amazon (new for just under $100). I actually use Magic Box which was approximately the same price but has the ability to support other brands too (not that it is likely a problem as most newer machines that USB). Good luck!



I am so sorry about your mishap!  Hope you heal quickly.  

Your skirt is incredible.  Awesome job on that with all those appliques!  

Thank you for the info.  I have never heard of Magic Box.  Will have to look it up.


----------



## dianemom2

I haven't been able to keep up with this thread for the last few days.  Thanks for all the good wishes for my parents.  My dad is home from the hospital and seems to be doing ok.  My mom is doing less well as the pain medication for her broken shoulder and pelvis are making her very sick.  They hired an aide to come in for several hours each day to help out but she just told them that she can't work on Wednesdays and Fridays now.  So I will be helping them on those days for now.  I am hoping to get a chance to go and look at some assisted living places for them because they need more help at this point.



PurpleEars said:


> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!


So sorry to hear about your fall.  That happened to me a couple of years ago.  I can definitely sympathize with how sore you must be tonight!  I hope your bruises fade quickly.

The skirt is fabulous!  All those appliques must have taken forever!  I am sure it will raise lots of money for the auction.



tngal said:


> OH ...MY...GOSH!!!! P-L-E-A-S-E  tell me you have an Etsy store and seller ID so i can get this skirt  My youngest dd would FLIP!!
> 
> Beautiful job!
> 
> Lisa


I believe the the skirt was made to go to the charity auction for Heather Sue's sister in law who has Stage IV cancer.  I don't know if I am allowed to post a link.  Just go to Facebook and look for Frou Frou by Heathersue.  You'll see the auction right away.


----------



## billwendy

weluvdizne said:


> I reallllllllly want a PE-770 but its just not in the budget now.  I do have a Brother 270-D that I got before I found you all and realized there was a whole machine embroidery world out there.  Anyway, I have decided that for now, I do want to get the PED basic so I can get online designs for my machine.  Where is the most affordable place to get it from?  I plan for it to be a Christmas gift, so I don't really need to get it right now, but hopefully soon.
> Thanks for the info!



I got mine from Joann Fabric online - used a 50% off coupon. It was the cheapest I could find!! I love my 270!! It does a GREAT job. I do have its bigger brother now, but I still use my 270 too!! Heathersue makes 4x4's that stitch out amazing!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

tngal said:


> OH ...MY...GOSH!!!! P-L-E-A-S-E  tell me you have an Etsy store and seller ID so i can get this skirt  My youngest dd would FLIP!!
> 
> Beautiful job!
> 
> Lisa





juliebug said:


> ok i have to ask where did you buy your applique patterns?? i can't find them and want to try on my moms machine
> 
> the skirt is so pretty i would be tempted to keep it too





weluvdizne said:


> I am so sorry about your mishap!  Hope you heal quickly.
> 
> Your skirt is incredible.  Awesome job on that with all those appliques!
> 
> Thank you for the info.  I have never heard of Magic Box.  Will have to look it up.





dianemom2 said:


> I haven't been able to keep up with this thread for the last few days.  Thanks for all the good wishes for my parents.  My dad is home from the hospital and seems to be doing ok.  My mom is doing less well as the pain medication for her broken shoulder and pelvis are making her very sick.  They hired an aide to come in for several hours each day to help out but she just told them that she can't work on Wednesdays and Fridays now.  So I will be helping them on those days for now.  I am hoping to get a chance to go and look at some assisted living places for them because they need more help at this point.
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your fall.  That happened to me a couple of years ago.  I can definitely sympathize with how sore you must be tonight!  I hope your bruises fade quickly.
> 
> The skirt is fabulous!  All those appliques must have taken forever!  I am sure it will raise lots of money for the auction.
> 
> 
> I believe the the skirt was made to go to the charity auction for Heather Sue's sister in law who has Stage IV cancer.  I don't know if I am allowed to post a link.  Just go to Facebook and look for Frou Frou by Heathersue.  You'll see the auction right away.



Thanks everyone for letting me vent about my mishap and making me feel better by saying nice things about the skirt! The skirt is made for an auction for two Disboutiquers' sister-in-law. The sister-in-law has Stage 4 breast cancer and they would like to send her to Disney World one more time. The skirt hasn't been posted on the auction page yet, but I imagine it will in the next couple of days. I just posted the pictures tonight for a "sneak preview."

The applique files came from Heather (Frou Frou by HeatherSue). They were very nice and easy to work with. I have a 4x4 machine but she has them in larger sizes too. I would say each princess took 45-60 minutes to embroider by the time I switched threads, etc. I listened to hockey games on the radio, did laundry, and surfed the web while the embroidery machine was going. The time actually went by very quickly.

The Magic Box is something made by OESD. It came from "that auction site."

Diane - sorry to hear about your mom's medication issues. I hope it will improve as she heals. Too bad about the aide not being able to come in for two days a week. I hope you can find someone else to help you out so you are not over working yourself. It is far too easy for us to work too hard during these circumstances and not take time for ourselves. I really hope that you can find good help and a good assisted living residence for your parents. Please remember that you are more than welcomed to come here anytime to vent or de-stress.

Lisa - the skirt is actually pretty simple to do. It only took me a couple of hours to put it together after the applique blocks are done. Andrea is the queen of embellished patchwork twirls and her skirts are amazing! She is the one who inspired me to start on patchwork twirls.


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> I got mine from Joann Fabric online - used a 50% off coupon. It was the cheapest I could find!! I love my 270!! It does a GREAT job. I do have its bigger brother now, but I still use my 270 too!! Heathersue makes 4x4's that stitch out amazing!!!



I really want to get Heather's designs.  Seeing them here and on the Big Give site makes me HAVE to have it so I can do them, too!  LOL!  Where did you get the coupon?  The 40% in the ad for this week says not valid on sewing machines or sewing machine area items. (or something like that) and I wondered if that was part of the exclusion.  of course 50% would be so much better than the 40%.   Yes, I do love my machine, too.  Some day, we will get his big bro, too.


----------



## teresajoy

PurpleEars said:


> I really like your repurposed dolly clothes. Some of the newer machines are not sturdy enough to sew on heavy materials, so that could be your problem. This is the reason why my MIL is hanging onto her old Bernina because it was built to sew over heavy materials as well as "regular sewing".
> 
> Oh and sewing materials that are too thick for the machine is a fast way to get a timing problem. I would not recommend doing that (not that I would know why or anything...)
> 
> 
> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



Oh no Flora!! I hope you are ok honey!!

And WOW WOW WOW!!! This skirt is AMAZING!!! I will be putting it up on the auction page later today. I kept getting interrupted when I went to do it tonight. We just can't thank you enough for helping out Barbara! 






billwendy said:


> I got mine from Joann Fabric online - used a 50% off coupon. It was the cheapest I could find!! I love my 270!! It does a GREAT job. I do have its bigger brother now, but I still use my 270 too!! Heathersue makes 4x4's that stitch out amazing!!!



I thought about selling my 270, but I still find myself using it quite a bit! I could use a new hoop, the one I have is held together with Gorilla tape! 



weluvdizne said:


> I really want to get Heather's designs.  Seeing them here and on the Big Give site makes me HAVE to have it so I can do them, too!  LOL!  Where did you get the coupon?  The 40% in the ad for this week says not valid on sewing machines or sewing machine area items. (or something like that) and I wondered if that was part of the exclusion.  of course 50% would be so much better than the 40%.   Yes, I do love my machine, too.  Some day, we will get his big bro, too.



I love hearing nice things about Heather's designs!  She works hard on them, and I think it really shows.  


And, I'd just like to thank everyone who has helped out with the auction for Barbara. It's really emotional for Heather and I to do this. Somehow it makes things more "real", and it's been pretty emotional for us. But, the kindness that everyone has shown to our sweet Barbara really means so much to us.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> I made this shirt for Tim today - lol - Its pretty cute - do you think I could pull one off on Thanksgiving????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????


Great shirt and I love the dress -- I adore that fabric -- it's sooooooo pretty.  I forgot to measure one of dd's older dresses, but I am in the process of making a size 5 for the auction and what I do is extend the empire bodice just a little to fit the applique, but not long enough to do the full bodice.  I cut my strips for the strip work to be 19 inches and then will add about a three inch ruffle so the skirt should be approximately 20 inches when seem allowances are taken into account.  I don't know if that helps you out or not. I can tell you that two years ago I made size 5's for dd (who is skinny and was just about to turn 6) and she wore them all of last year as well and still fits in to them two years later, though if I didn't make them long enough they now look a little short.  I made my vida's quite long so they still look fine.  Longer is better!



smile5sunshine said:


> So here's what I've been working on....
> 
> Dolly clothes refashions!
> 
> This is from a tutu skirt that my DD had a ink pen bust and stained the skirt. I was able to cut and sew it so that you can't see where the ink was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sleeve from a men's dress shirt that I am going to use to make a spring/summer dress for my 3rd DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one I stayed up WAAAY too late working on. Shirt is reperposed from a long sleeve tee that had a hole in the back of it. Then made Easy Fits using a pair of jeans with holes in the knees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of pattern on shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now that I've blasted you all with pictures I have a QUESTION!!!
> 
> I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.   Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim??
> 
> I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*


WOW!!! Beautiful work.  My favorite is the one from the man's shirt sleeve -- I love how you angled the hem.  Did you use any pattern or just wing it?

I can't help you with the denim.  I have sewn on denim without problems, but it's always been a very light weight denim.



miprender said:


> Andrea your tree must be beautiful. One thing I can not do for the life of me is to make bows.


I don't make bows either -- I can but I find it to be way more work than it's worth to get them to look nice.  For the packages I just use ribbon to tie floral pics onto -- very simple but in general everything looks nice.



PurpleEars said:


> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



I can't even imagine having ice yet -- it was close to 80º here yesterday and will be again today, but then it's dropping on Thursday into the 50's which is more normal for this time of year.  I hope you didn't injure yourself and hope the bruising is minimal.

The skirt is fabulous!  That's lots of applique!!!!!  It's very inspiring though and I may have to try something like as well some day.


----------



## tngal

where can i find this auction page? 

Lisa


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

thebeesknees said:


> Beth, I made some straight skirts into maternity skirts. You cut a "U" shape out of the front until you get to just below the zipper, then add in a knit fabric panel (double it so the fold is at the top). I bought regular knit at Joann's and cut a couple panels per yard. Much cheaper than buying the ready-made ones. I didn't bother with elastic - the knit holds it shape well enough to keep the skirt up. If you are going to do the buttonhole elastic, then you will want to run that through the back of the garment. Is it possible to remove the current elastic from a pair of large scrubs by taking out the top seam, then make your buttonholes and refold the waistband down and run the buttonhole elastic through afterward? That way, she could get many months of wear out of them buy snugging it up as much as she needs. Clear as mud?


*thank you for the tip!  we are going scouting soon for things to upcycle for her,maternity clothes are sooo pricy! taregthas some nice thinsg but $16 is NOT a clearance price to me! thank god for thirft stores...i got her soem black pants at one for $3.50 and yesterday she got a tee for $2.50 at another...i just had a thought,she can get soem leggings maybe and wear with srub tops...hummm...i have a feeling she will need lots of thinsg since she';s only 5 1/2 weeks and looks about 14 weeks!  thank you ahgain for the tips...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Meshell2002 said:


> DJazz-- Boy do I have the link for you! I found this a few months ago when helping a friend stretch her work wardrobe for pregnancy....lots of free tutorials with UPCYCLING your favorite  It includes how to make maternity pants out of pants you already have. Some of those outfits make me want another
> 
> http://diymaternity.com/index/
> 
> HTH! Michelle
> 
> I've been cutting out Christmas outfits for my LOs...so when I finish that I will post pics of our trip.


*thank you for the link! i saved it to my faves so i can enjoy it when i get home from work! *


----------



## dianemom2

tngal said:


> where can i find this auction page?
> 
> Lisa


Go to Facebook and look up Frou Frou by Heathersue.  You should see the auctions right away.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *thank you for the tip!  we are going scouting soon for things to upcycle for her,maternity clothes are sooo pricy! taregthas some nice thinsg but $16 is NOT a clearance price to me! thank god for thirft stores...i got her soem black pants at one for $3.50 and yesterday she got a tee for $2.50 at another...i just had a thought,she can get soem leggings maybe and wear with srub tops...hummm...i have a feeling she will need lots of thinsg since she';s only 5 1/2 weeks and looks about 14 weeks!  thank you ahgain for the tips...*



I got a lot of maternity clothes at Ross.  They have a  very small maternity department in some of the their stores and the prices were super inexpensive.   I also bought a ton of maternity clothes at a mother/child consignment sale that one of the mega churches around here holds twice a year.  Also I got some at a Mothers of Multiples sale one year.


----------



## VBAndrea

tngal said:


> where can i find this auction page?
> 
> Lisa



Check your pm's


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> I made the ribbon turkey desing from applique corner. It comes out pretty cute I think! But it wasnt as easy as I thought to keep all those ribbon pieces in place and put them under the machine!!! lol....Im thinking of making a simple skirt for the girls in the print of the turkey - quickest skirt pattern please??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made this one for a friend at work - working with the folded ribbon was kind of a pain for me, and, my machine foot got caught in the loop of a ribbon and EEKS took a while for me to get the machine stitching right again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these for a friend for her little boy's 3 rd birthday, and a shirt for his little brother too!! I wanted to make dad one with Red the Firetruck, but cant find pattern for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Billy and I are practicing brownie recipes for our brownie bake off at church on Saturday as part of our missions conference. We will also give our report on how and what our team did while we were at Camp Promise. Billy wants to make a german chocolate brownie pinwheel, and Im thinking brownie balls??? Any tips on either of these recipes?????



Super cute!



belle41379 said:


> I'd definitely go for the brownie balls.  Do they judge on presentation too?  You could use candy corn to make them look like turkeys. I love the ribbon turkeys!  So cute!
> 
> 
> Well, here is a simple night gown I made for a friends daughter.  I made it a 10 so she would have room to grow...and it fits me! I'm not real happy with how it looks.  Any ideas on how to simply spruce it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pants I fixed today.  They were hand me downs that had a hole in the knee, so I decided to save them and eventually patch them.  These will go with the shirt I'll make.  I did it so it will fray just a bit. Sorry the pic is upside down...my iPad is NOt cooperating!



I think the nightgown looks super comfy, and I really like it just how it is - it's so classic.



belle41379 said:


> I tried my first ruffle jeans today to extend the life of a too short pair.  I'll make a matching shirt for MVMCP, but I thought the green could be worn year round.



These turned out perfect!  I love the color you chose for the ruffle - you are right, it will go with many things.



juliebug said:


> Iso i did just fix my dd dress changed it up some hope she wears it now or she is grounded for life



I like the changes, it turned out really nice, and I am so glad that your dd will wear it now.



billwendy said:


> Hi Val!!!!!!!!! So glad you are starting to feel better!! Its been so long!! how is Danny doing? Missed you around here and in the Big Give stuff!!
> 
> Okay, you got me - how did you get cheesecake into the middle?????????
> 
> Andrea - just go for it - now that I have the hang of it its not so hard - also, when you just do strips of ribbon its easier!!! I got the Christmas tree ribbon design too - maybe that will be easier since you dont have to place the ribbon on a curve????
> 
> I made this shirt for Tim today - lol - Its pretty cute - do you think I could pull one off on Thanksgiving????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made Hannah's turkey shirt into a tshirt dress ( she is super into dresses right now) - I think its kinda long - anyone have a 5 year old they could measure something similiar and tell me the length of the skirt???? Pretty please????



Love the turkey shirt!  Super cute!



smile5sunshine said:


> So here's what I've been working on....
> 
> Dolly clothes refashions!
> 
> This is from a tutu skirt that my DD had a ink pen bust and stained the skirt. I was able to cut and sew it so that you can't see where the ink was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sleeve from a men's dress shirt that I am going to use to make a spring/summer dress for my 3rd DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this one I stayed up WAAAY too late working on. Shirt is reperposed from a long sleeve tee that had a hole in the back of it. Then made Easy Fits using a pair of jeans with holes in the knees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of pattern on shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now that I've blasted you all with pictures I have a QUESTION!!!
> 
> I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.  Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim??
> 
> I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*



Your doll clothes turned out really cute.  Great job repurposing.  

I can't tell you much about denim, other than your machine probably doesn't have enough power to go through all the layers.  My old Brother machines don't like a lot of layers, at all... but my 1952 Singer 15-91 (Patience) will sew through anything, and perfectly.  So, my guess is that it's just your machine.  If you're going to be doing lots of denim in the future, it might be a good thing to invest in a more powerful machine... if you're not going to do heavier fabrics that often, it's probably not worth the investment, so you'd just have to keep that in mind when you are choosing which fabrics to work with.  Does that make sense???  



PurpleEars said:


> I really like your repurposed dolly clothes. Some of the newer machines are not sturdy enough to sew on heavy materials, so that could be your problem. This is the reason why my MIL is hanging onto her old Bernina because it was built to sew over heavy materials as well as "regular sewing".
> 
> Oh and sewing materials that are too thick for the machine is a fast way to get a timing problem. I would not recommend doing that (not that I would know why or anything...)
> 
> 
> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



I am so sorry about your accident, I sure hope it heals quickly...  face bruises are the worst... everyone looks at you like you're abused (I had a snow tubing accident once, and everyone gave me the strangest looks for the weeks I was bruised up)...  I hope you're feeling better.  

And the skirt you made is amazing!!!!  I just love it - it's perfect for the girl who can't make up her mind.  

I haven't been sewing very many AG outfits the last few weeks...  I kind of did a side detour into some park bags that people seem to like...  However, I do have a few doll outfit orders that I plan to work on after I finish this current bag.  I don't want to get so far away from my AG outfits that they take a back burner, like they seem to be doing.  I hope to be able to do both.  

I was going to post pictures, but I really have no idea what I've posted in this thread yet, and I don't want to duplicate because I know that most of you follow my PTR...  So, I guess if you want to see the bags, you can just click on the link in my siggy.  

D~


----------



## cogero

advice please this is from my PTR



> okay I need some advice. I needed a little of stres free sewing so I am making another item for Barbara's auction.
> 
> I am making this skirt but adding some magenta jumbo ric-rac to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pink shirt and want to put an applique on it. What would you do?
> It doesn't have to be Disney.



also QUESTION

has anyone seen a penguin or polar bear in a scarf applique. I need it for a Christmas present.


----------



## PatchPixie

Everything is looking so good!! I love those turkey ribbon designs!! SO clever 

I finished the girls' AK outfits: (bad pics, sorry!...)














Hoping to get the holiday sets and Minnie dresses done this weekend  What will I make after our trip???


----------



## babynala

Wendy - love the turkey shirts and the dress is really cute, love the skrit fabric.  I think you need one of the Turkey shirts like you made for Tim.




smile5sunshine said:


> So here's what I've been working on....
> 
> Dolly clothes refashions!
> Okay, now that I've blasted you all with pictures I have a QUESTION!!!
> 
> I had a HECK of a time sewing the jeans. Lil'Blue would NOT sew through the parts that had a lot of layers (like the side seams). My top thread kept breaking. I tried adjusting the tension up and down, but nothing seemed to help. I was using a heavy duty denim universal needle and Gutterman 100% poly, all purpose thread.  AND I also couldn't zig-zag stitch without it majorly skipping stitches.   Any thoughts on this or TIPS to sewing with denim??
> 
> I'm really glad I'm working this all out on doll clothes instead of kid clothes! Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *okay, I give up, I've tried resizing those last two pics and it's still not working, sorry!*


LOVE the doll clothes.  The tutu is cool and the men's shirt one is a really great idea.  What a fun way to keep a part of dad close by!  

As for your machine, I think I agree with others, I think it might not be able to handle the thickness.  I have a fairly new, high end, Brother machine and it doesn't like to sew thru stuff that is too thick.  It always skips stitches.  I always have to break out my older Kenmore machine.  Sometimes I just keep trying and running over the same spot in hopes it eventually sews - I would never use a needle and thread.  



PurpleEars said:


> I really like your repurposed dolly clothes. Some of the newer machines are not sturdy enough to sew on heavy materials, so that could be your problem. This is the reason why my MIL is hanging onto her old Bernina because it was built to sew over heavy materials as well as "regular sewing".
> 
> Oh and sewing materials that are too thick for the machine is a fast way to get a timing problem. I would not recommend doing that (not that I would know why or anything...)
> 
> 
> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!


Ouch!  Hope you are OK and be aware of any other symptoms that might come up because of the fall just in case.  The skirt you made is beautiful.  How thoughtful to make it for the auction.  



dianemom2 said:


> I haven't been able to keep up with this thread for the last few days.  Thanks for all the good wishes for my parents.  My dad is home from the hospital and seems to be doing ok.  My mom is doing less well as the pain medication for her broken shoulder and pelvis are making her very sick.  They hired an aide to come in for several hours each day to help out but she just told them that she can't work on Wednesdays and Fridays now.  So I will be helping them on those days for now.  I am hoping to get a chance to go and look at some assisted living places for them because they need more help at this point.


Glad your dad is feeling better and be sure to take care of yourself.  



cogero said:


> advice please this is from my PTR
> 
> 
> 
> also QUESTION
> 
> has anyone seen a penguin or polar bear in a scarf applique. I need it for a Christmas present.


Planet Applique has a penguin and it is on sale this week:

http://www.planetapplique.com/all-appliques/cute-penguin-applique/prod_559.html

I used it last your on PJs for my kids and it came out really cute.  I think she has a polar bear but I don't think it has a scarf.  



PatchPixie said:


> Everything is looking so good!! I love those turkey ribbon designs!! SO clever
> 
> I finished the girls' AK outfits: (bad pics, sorry!...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get the holiday sets and Minnie dresses done this weekend  What will I make after our trip???


Beautiful.  Your girls will look so cute in these dresses.
After your trip you will be so exhausted from sewing and your house will be a total mess that you will not have the time/energy to sew anything (Oh, that would be ME, not you)  .  After your trip you will have to make something for yourself!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Purple Ears -- sorry about your accident on the ice.  What a rude bus driver!
Our skirt is really cute!

I really like the Ribbon Turkey Shirts...they are so cute.  

The AK outfits are awesome.  

So many talented folks out there
Sheila


----------



## smile5sunshine

cogero said:


> No help just wanted to say your dolly outfits are so cute.





miprender said:


> Love all the dollie dresses.



Thank you both!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I have an older Singer heavy duty machine that I have WORN-OUT.  It had tons of stitches and was a work horse.  She will still do a beautiful straight stitch and sew through multiple layers of heavy fabric (denim, home dec.and upholstery types).  I used to sew purses to sell. She just will not do the pretty stitches now and she is limping pretty badly at times.  I bought a new Brother project runway machine at Wal-mart.  Nice machine will do most things I need to sew.  This new machine WILL NOT sew the heavier fabrics.  There are skipped stitches, birds nests and worse.
> I am not saying Lil'Blue is a bad machine and this may not be the case, but some machines will not sew heavy fabrics no matter what you do.  I wish I had waited and bought a sturdier machine.  I needed something right away and regret buying the machine I have.  Hope some one can help you more than I have.  And maybe I just have not found the right sequences for this new machine. The old one was just sew away.
> 
> Oh almost forgot.  The doll clothes are beautiful.  Great job.



Thank you for your input about my machine and the denim.  I was kind of worried that maybe my machine wasn't powerful enough...it's the Kenmore Mini Ultra which is a 3/4 sized machine but it has a full sized motor and it says on the box/website that it can sew denim  BUT you still might be right, I will just have to play around with it a little more and see how he does!



PurpleEars said:


> I really like your repurposed dolly clothes. Some of the newer machines are not sturdy enough to sew on heavy materials, so that could be your problem. This is the reason why my MIL is hanging onto her old Bernina because it was built to sew over heavy materials as well as "regular sewing".
> 
> Oh and sewing materials that are too thick for the machine is a fast way to get a timing problem. I would not recommend doing that (not that I would know why or anything...)
> 
> 
> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!
> 
> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



Hmmm, another vote for the machine not being strong enough I see   I guess that's a pretty common problem.  AND you really had me scared that I goofed up the timing  Thankfully I didn't!  I'm SO SORRY that you fell on the ice. I hope that you didn't bruise too badly and are feeling better this morning. AND FANTASTIC job on the skirt! So pretty! I bet it will do really well in the auction 



dianemom2 said:


> I haven't been able to keep up with this thread for the last few days.  Thanks for all the good wishes for my parents.  My dad is home from the hospital and seems to be doing ok.  My mom is doing less well as the pain medication for her broken shoulder and pelvis are making her very sick.  They hired an aide to come in for several hours each day to help out but she just told them that she can't work on Wednesdays and Fridays now.  So I will be helping them on those days for now.  I am hoping to get a chance to go and look at some assisted living places for them because they need more help at this point.




I'm so sorry to hear that your mom is having such a rough time with the meds. Hopefully they can figure out something to get her the pain relief she needs without making her sick.



teresajoy said:


> And, I'd just like to thank everyone who has helped out with the auction for Barbara. It's really emotional for Heather and I to do this. Somehow it makes things more "real", and it's been pretty emotional for us. But, the kindness that everyone has shown to our sweet Barbara really means so much to us.



I'm new, but I think it's amazing that you are even holding the auction to try to take your sister to WDW again.  HUGS and PRAYERS for you and the rest of the family as you all go through this.



VBAndrea said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful work.  My favorite is the one from the man's shirt sleeve -- I love how you angled the hem.  Did you use any pattern or just wing it?



about "angling the fabric"!  I just cut the sleeve off the shirt and used the selvedge side (where it would join with the body of the shirt) as the bottom hem!  I didn't even sew it! And then I was able to use the hem for the sleeve as the top part of the bodice. All I really did for this one was sew a side seam to take some of the width out and then add the elastic straps.



DMGeurts said:


> Your doll clothes turned out really cute.  Great job repurposing.
> 
> I can't tell you much about denim, other than your machine probably doesn't have enough power to go through all the layers.  My old Brother machines don't like a lot of layers, at all... but my 1952 Singer 15-91 (Patience) will sew through anything, and perfectly.  So, my guess is that it's just your machine.  If you're going to be doing lots of denim in the future, it might be a good thing to invest in a more powerful machine... if you're not going to do heavier fabrics that often, it's probably not worth the investment, so you'd just have to keep that in mind when you are choosing which fabrics to work with.  Does that make sense???  :
> 
> I haven't been sewing very many AG outfits the last few weeks...  I kind of did a side detour into some park bags that people seem to like...  However, I do have a few doll outfit orders that I plan to work on after I finish this current bag.  I don't want to get so far away from my AG outfits that they take a back burner, like they seem to be doing.  I hope to be able to do both.  :



Thank you, that does make perfect sense! I will have to play around with it a little more and see if denim is a no go for my machine. I'm hoping it's not because I'd REALLY like to be able to repurpose jeans into other things, but if my machine won't handle it then I'll spare myself the headache!

And I can't wait to see what all you've been working on. I've been lurking (again) on your PTR and I'm sorry that Mr. Rocket has been giving you problems.  Maybe alternate the bags and AG outfits in the future???



cogero said:


> advice please this is from my PTR..



My 8yo really likes anything that says "Rock Star" on it, so what about a star applique with the word "ROCK" above the star and then "Star" below???



PatchPixie said:


> I finished the girls' AK outfits: (bad pics, sorry!...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get the holiday sets and Minnie dresses done this weekend  What will I make after our trip???



Oh my goodness I LOVE those outfits and that's saying something because I honestly rarely really like anything made for AK.  They will look ADORABLE 



babynala said:


> LOVE the doll clothes.  The tutu is cool and the men's shirt one is a really great idea.  What a fun way to keep a part of dad close by!
> 
> As for your machine, I think I agree with others, I think it might not be able to handle the thickness.  I have a fairly new, high end, Brother machine and it doesn't like to sew thru stuff that is too thick.  It always skips stitches.  I always have to break out my older Kenmore machine.  Sometimes I just keep trying and running over the same spot in hopes it eventually sews - I would never use a needle and thread.



HA HA HA about never getting out the needle in thread! now why would I want to do that??? HA HA HA!!!! thanks for your opinion.

Well, I didn't get any sewing done last night because I spent the time troubleshooting why Lil'Blue was skipping stitches when I was zig zagging (instead of a zig zag pattern, it was making a straight stitch).  I took him apart and cleaned him out really well. I found a bunch of thread that was wrapped around the uptake arm. Rejoiced while cutting that out thinking it would solve my problem. Finished cleaning him out, oiled him up good.  Reassembled him, rethreaded and.....THE SAME THING.  SO then I tried a different bobbin (thinking maybe that one was wound bad or something) and new needle.  Well, that didn't seem to help. Went on the computer and googled a bunch.  After a while of troubleshooting, I come to find out I HAD INSERTED MY NEEDLE IN THE WRONG DIRECTION   Now I'm "new" but not THAT new. I feel like such a dummy but I'm also really glad that it was something dumb and easy to fix like that rather than a timing problem (which is what I was starting to think it was since nothing else was working). So now that I have the zig zag thing sorted out I can try again on the denim tonight and figure out if my machine has the ooomph needed to sew that or not.


----------



## Meshell2002

PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....

We started @ AK






Moved on to DHS






DS got complimented by his Jedi Academy Instructer on his great choice of clothes!

Another mom in line at Jedi Training said..."I'm going to go buy one of those in the gift shop right now!"  






We then went to MK (2 days so more pics there)











DD had the Mom BBB treatment for her Bday Breakfast....yes cupcakes for breakfast!






DS proposed to Belle....and the camerman was laughing too hard to get everyone in the pic.

DS: Who's your boyfriend?
Belle: The Beast.
DS:  if it doesn't work out....FB me! 






He also cheesed pretty good for Ariel...he didn't even stand up for the other princesses  Ignore DD....she just didn't want to leave the cupcake.






The prince got a sword!






Waiting for Chef Mickey's (that's me w/ DS)






Don't forget DD






Lots of compliments about the Chef Hats & Aprons...a few people were trying to see where we bought them


----------



## Clio

I have that little blue machine.  It's my backup.  I can sew a  lot of stuff with it but it hates denim. I use my old 70's style kenmore for that and almost anything else. the little blue one was given to me when the old machine was in the shop.  Don't get me wrong, the little blue one sews well but it just doesn't have the power of the old one which I perfer.
Liz


----------



## ivey_family

Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> 
> We then went to MK (2 days so more pics there)



Awww!  Your kiddos are so cute and your outfits looked great!  I loved all your pics, but this my favorite!  I just love siblings showing love to each other!  Melts my heart!

And as to what your son said to Belle,   You should send that in to the Disney Insider!

Regards,
C.


----------



## teresajoy

cogero said:


> advice please this is from my PTR
> 
> 
> 
> also QUESTION
> 
> has anyone seen a penguin or polar bear in a scarf applique. I need it for a Christmas present.



I don't know about the top, but I LOVE this skirt! Thank you Chiara!!! 



PatchPixie said:


> Hoping to get the holiday sets and Minnie dresses done this weekend  What will I make after our trip???


These are so cute! Where did you get that Mickey fabric?



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm new, but I think it's amazing that you are even holding the auction to try to take your sister to WDW again.  HUGS and PRAYERS for you and the rest of the family as you all go through this.



Thank you. Barbara is our Sister-in-law, but she's really our sister in our hearts. She is such a wonderful person. She's had a hard life (and this is where I usually start screaming in my head about the unfairness of all this) and we just want to give her something now that will bring them all some happiness.  



Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> Waiting for Chef Mickey's (that's me w/ DS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget DD



I love the pictures!!! Your kids are just adorable! And, you are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teresajoy

NEW BIG GIVE ​
We have a new Big Give up for Princess DeAnna! 

Please come check it out. 

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=sgarrity&action=display&thread=58​


----------



## cogero

teresajoy said:


> I don't know about the top, but I LOVE this skirt! Thank you Chiara!!!
> 
> I love the pictures!!! Your kids are just adorable! And, you are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!



thanks Teresa that is one of our favorites too. For some reason I bought a huge amount of that star fabric. I am going to try and get the outfit finished for Friday.


----------



## dianemom2

I have a coupon code for a discount on Pickle Pie Designs.  I thought I'd share it.  It is good for $5 off on a $20 purchase.  I love her crossbody bag design.  I just bought that and I can't wait to try it out.  It will probably be a few weeks until I get to it but I wanted to purchase it before the coupon expires on 11/31.  Anyhow, when you check out enter expofive in the coupon box.


----------



## tmh0206

* QUESTION! MOM FREAKING OUT ALERT!!!
*
TOTALLY OT, BUT has anyone on here had a child be accepted into the college internship program?

my son just got the offer letter and I have ALOT ALOT ALOT of questions so if anyone has any experience I would sure appreciate being able to talk with you.

thanks, theresa


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> advice please this is from my PTR
> 
> 
> 
> also QUESTION
> 
> has anyone seen a penguin or polar bear in a scarf applique. I need it for a Christmas present.



For your set I actually thought about a rainbow design (either Heather's or just a plain rainbow)



PatchPixie said:


> Hoping to get the holiday sets and Minnie dresses done this weekend  What will I make after our trip???



Great job on the outfits! My prediction is that you will start sewing for the next trip after you get back from this trip.



teresajoy said:


> Oh no Flora!! I hope you are ok honey!!
> 
> And WOW WOW WOW!!! This skirt is AMAZING!!! I will be putting it up on the auction page later today. I kept getting interrupted when I went to do it tonight. We just can't thank you enough for helping out Barbara!
> 
> I thought about selling my 270, but I still find myself using it quite a bit! I could use a new hoop, the one I have is held together with Gorilla tape!
> 
> I love hearing nice things about Heather's designs! She works hard on them, and I think it really shows.
> 
> 
> And, I'd just like to thank everyone who has helped out with the auction for Barbara. It's really emotional for Heather and I to do this. Somehow it makes things more "real", and it's been pretty emotional for us. But, the kindness that everyone has shown to our sweet Barbara really means so much to us.





VBAndrea said:


> I can't even imagine having ice yet -- it was close to 80º here yesterday and will be again today, but then it's dropping on Thursday into the 50's which is more normal for this time of year.  I hope you didn't injure yourself and hope the bruising is minimal.
> 
> The skirt is fabulous!  That's lots of applique!!!!!  It's very inspiring though and I may have to try something like as well some day.





DMGeurts said:


> I am so sorry about your accident, I sure hope it heals quickly...  face bruises are the worst... everyone looks at you like you're abused (I had a snow tubing accident once, and everyone gave me the strangest looks for the weeks I was bruised up)...  I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> And the skirt you made is amazing!!!!  I just love it - it's perfect for the girl who can't make up her mind.
> 
> I haven't been sewing very many AG outfits the last few weeks...  I kind of did a side detour into some park bags that people seem to like...  However, I do have a few doll outfit orders that I plan to work on after I finish this current bag.  I don't want to get so far away from my AG outfits that they take a back burner, like they seem to be doing.  I hope to be able to do both.
> 
> I was going to post pictures, but I really have no idea what I've posted in this thread yet, and I don't want to duplicate because I know that most of you follow my PTR...  So, I guess if you want to see the bags, you can just click on the link in my siggy.
> 
> D~






babynala said:


> Ouch!  Hope you are OK and be aware of any other symptoms that might come up because of the fall just in case.  The skirt you made is beautiful.  How thoughtful to make it for the auction.





GrammytoMany said:


> Purple Ears -- sorry about your accident on the ice.  What a rude bus driver!
> Our skirt is really cute!





smile5sunshine said:


> Hmmm, another vote for the machine not being strong enough I see   I guess that's a pretty common problem.  AND you really had me scared that I goofed up the timing  Thankfully I didn't!  I'm SO SORRY that you fell on the ice. I hope that you didn't bruise too badly and are feeling better this morning. AND FANTASTIC job on the skirt! So pretty! I bet it will do really well in the auction
> 
> Well, I didn't get any sewing done last night because I spent the time troubleshooting why Lil'Blue was skipping stitches when I was zig zagging (instead of a zig zag pattern, it was making a straight stitch).  I took him apart and cleaned him out really well. I found a bunch of thread that was wrapped around the uptake arm. Rejoiced while cutting that out thinking it would solve my problem. Finished cleaning him out, oiled him up good.  Reassembled him, rethreaded and.....THE SAME THING.  SO then I tried a different bobbin (thinking maybe that one was wound bad or something) and new needle.  Well, that didn't seem to help. Went on the computer and googled a bunch.  After a while of troubleshooting, I come to find out I HAD INSERTED MY NEEDLE IN THE WRONG DIRECTION   Now I'm "new" but not THAT new. I feel like such a dummy but I'm also really glad that it was something dumb and easy to fix like that rather than a timing problem (which is what I was starting to think it was since nothing else was working). So now that I have the zig zag thing sorted out I can try again on the denim tonight and figure out if my machine has the ooomph needed to sew that or not.



Thanks everyone for making me feel better. I am actually sorer today than yeseterday, but my face did not change colours as I had feared. The little bit of swelling and pinkness can be hidden by makeup if I choose to go that route. One of the good things about working in health care is that it is normal to go without makeup! I think the last time I wore makeup was like a 8 months ago when we had family pictures taken.

The ironic thing is that I actually wore my winter boots yesterday! I thought those things are supposed to have good traction on ice?! We had snow on and off for a couple of weeks now. We usually get a big freeze in the beginning of December (think negative temperatures in F) and I think it may be coming a little bit earlier this year.

Teresa - I think we must have matching hoops - mine is taped up using packing tape! I am also glad to hear that the auction is doing so well!

D~ - sounds like you had a busy time sewing. One of these days I need to venture over to your PTR...

smile5sunshine - glad to hear that your machine is working well afterall. A timing problem is not fun to have!




Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> We started @ AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved on to DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS got complimented by his Jedi Academy Instructer on his great choice of clothes!
> 
> Another mom in line at Jedi Training said..."I'm going to go buy one of those in the gift shop right now!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then went to MK (2 days so more pics there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had the Mom BBB treatment for her Bday Breakfast....yes cupcakes for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS proposed to Belle....and the camerman was laughing too hard to get everyone in the pic.
> 
> DS: Who's your boyfriend?
> Belle: The Beast.
> DS:  if it doesn't work out....FB me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also cheesed pretty good for Ariel...he didn't even stand up for the other princesses  Ignore DD....she just didn't want to leave the cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince got a sword!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Chef Mickey's (that's me w/ DS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of compliments about the Chef Hats & Aprons...a few people were trying to see where we bought them



Don't apologize for too many pictures! We like pictures! Thank you for sharing them. Your DS with Belle was just too funny! Does your DD run into problems with people mispronouncing her first name? I know someone with that first name and she actually got so tired of people getting it wrong that she went by her middle name! 

Diane - thanks for the coupon code, though it just inceased my hoop envy level by another notch!


----------



## mphalens

tmh0206 said:


> * QUESTION! MOM FREAKING OUT ALERT!!!
> *
> TOTALLY OT, BUT has anyone on here had a child be accepted into the college internship program?
> 
> my son just got the offer letter and I have ALOT ALOT ALOT of questions so if anyone has any experience I would sure appreciate being able to talk with you.
> 
> thanks, theresa



One of my good friends from college DID the internship program - twice actually (she didn't want to come back to school  ) and then went on to work at Paradise Cove with the Dolphins after graduation.  I could try to get you in touch with her if you think it would help


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

tmh0206 said:


> * QUESTION! MOM FREAKING OUT ALERT!!!
> *
> TOTALLY OT, BUT has anyone on here had a child be accepted into the college internship program?
> 
> my son just got the offer letter and I have ALOT ALOT ALOT of questions so if anyone has any experience I would sure appreciate being able to talk with you.
> 
> thanks, theresa



The WDW College Program?? I did that....I'm heading to bed shortly, then work tomorrow. PM me if you want to ask me questions


----------



## PatchPixie

Actually, I'm planning on sewing for some Big Gives after our trip 

The Mickey safari fabric was actually a bandana I cut up


----------



## tmh0206

mphalens said:


> One of my good friends from college DID the internship program - twice actually (she didn't want to come back to school  ) and then went on to work at Paradise Cove with the Dolphins after graduation.  I could try to get you in touch with her if you think it would help



Thanks that would be great!


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> advice please this is from my PTR
> 
> 
> 
> also QUESTION
> 
> has anyone seen a penguin or polar bear in a scarf applique. I need it for a Christmas present.



Chiara, Here is a rainbow I did with this fabric, I got it from Lynnie Pinnie I think.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> advice please this is from my PTR
> 
> 
> 
> also QUESTION
> 
> has anyone seen a penguin or polar bear in a scarf applique. I need it for a Christmas present.


For the t-shirt a star or rainbow applique would look adorable -- I know HEather has the rainbow with Mickey Heads -- I remember Wendy used it.

Try Planet Applique for the arctic animals  -- her things stitch out fairly comparable to HeatherSue.





PatchPixie said:


> Everything is looking so good!! I love those turkey ribbon designs!! SO clever
> 
> I finished the girls' AK outfits: (bad pics, sorry!...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get the holiday sets and Minnie dresses done this weekend  What will I make after our trip???


Gorgeous!!!  What a fid on the bandana!  After our trip I started sewing for the Big Give.



Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> We started @ AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved on to DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS got complimented by his Jedi Academy Instructer on his great choice of clothes!
> 
> Another mom in line at Jedi Training said..."I'm going to go buy one of those in the gift shop right now!"  :rotfl2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then went to MK (2 days so more pics there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had the Mom BBB treatment for her Bday Breakfast....yes cupcakes for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS proposed to Belle....and the camerman was laughing too hard to get everyone in the pic.
> 
> DS: Who's your boyfriend?
> Belle: The Beast.
> DS:  if it doesn't work out....FB me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also cheesed pretty good for Ariel...he didn't even stand up for the other princesses  Ignore DD....she just didn't want to leave the cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince got a sword!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Chef Mickey's (that's me w/ DS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of compliments about the Chef Hats & Aprons...a few people were trying to see where we bought them


Fabulous photos!  I think the Chef Mickey's are my favorites -- I love the full aprons and the chef hats.  So did eveyone find all those outfits in the gift shops


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

i finally got some motivation to cut out some christmas gowns for the g'babies...
 you know thrify me and my thrift store finds...this past summer i found a flannel top sheet { queen i think} and 2 cases...for $3..so i am making Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe gowns to wear christmas eve...the flannel is blue with santa,stars,snowflakes & ho ho ho all over it! i'm using a Mccalls easy pattern,not use dit before but looks fairly easy...
 i have the pink/lavender-snowflake/snowman flannel but wasn't sure which ot use,Chloe said " make me both Nanna!' so they may get those for gifts since i used the santa for before christmas...i think i'll try to make them santa type hats to match the santa gowns...might just be their christmas card pic...i walways tkae their pix and Candice makes cards from the,,...
 well i'm outta here,another busy day at school.monday-wedsnesday our pre-k clases had teir family feast,so the whole building was crazy with people eerywhere...today is pictures with santa so another crazy day ,and it has rained for the past 2 days so no playground....aaarrrggghhhh...thank god  have all week off w/pay next week...1st time i am doing the school schedule...traded my 2 weeks summer vacation for 20 days off during the school year...


----------



## cajunfan

teresajoy said:


> NEW BIG GIVE ​
> We have a new Big Give up for Princess DeAnna!
> 
> Please come check it out.
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=sgarrity&action=display&thread=58​



I was lucky enough to meet Mom, Dad, Miss DeAnna and Levi about a month ago! They are a super sweet family! So if anyone can help with this give I know they would be super appreciative! Check out her trip report too...the last post will tell you a lot about this special little girl!


----------



## Meshell2002

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *thank you for the link! i saved it to my faves so i can enjoy it when i get home from work! *



Your welcome!



ivey_family said:


> Awww!  Your kiddos are so cute and your outfits looked great!  I loved all your pics, but this my favorite!  I just love siblings showing love to each other!  Melts my heart!
> 
> And as to what your son said to Belle,   You should send that in to the Disney Insider!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



the sibling love is strong in our house....interpret....they are ganging up on me 



teresajoy said:


> I love the pictures!!! Your kids are just adorable! And, you are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!



thank you, you are very kind.



PurpleEars said:


> Don't apologize for too many pictures! We like pictures! Thank you for sharing them. Your DS with Belle was just too funny! *Does your DD run into problems with people mispronouncing her first name?* I know someone with that first name and she actually got so tired of people getting it wrong that she went by her middle name!



We have had a few people that call her IS-la....DS5 has been known to correct them though since DD3 won't listen to someone if they say her name wrong.  Many CM in WDW got it right last week (she wore her BD button a lot)....our server @ Chef's was from Cuba and said it in spanish (ess-LA), and DD responded....she's hilarious....she just doesn't respond to the english mis-pronounciation.  



VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous photos!  I think the Chef Mickey's are my favorites -- I love the full aprons and the chef hats.  So did eveyone find all those outfits in the gift shops



LOL...hmmm...I bet they are still looking in the gift shop for those


----------



## aksunshine

For those of us on FB...With all the drama on Fabric Destash, I started a group just for us to destash.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/294802047207681/294848900536329/?notif_t=group_activity


If we aren't "friends", ask to join the page and I can add you, or any other member can. Happy destashing!!!


----------



## aksunshine

Meshell- So cute!!!

Becca- I love those turkeys!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

I just bought sewing clothes kids love at Joanns with  half off coupon! Hooray! Also we found out last night that my in laws are taking my dd to Disney for 2 days during winter break. They arranged for a cousin to take older DD to see Harry potter land at IOA on the same days.


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> I have a coupon code for a discount on Pickle Pie Designs.  I thought I'd share it.  It is good for $5 off on a $20 purchase.  I love her crossbody bag design.  I just bought that and I can't wait to try it out.  It will probably be a few weeks until I get to it but I wanted to purchase it before the coupon expires on 11/31.  Anyhow, when you check out enter expofive in the coupon box.


Oh...Thanks for sharing. 



tmh0206 said:


> * QUESTION! MOM FREAKING OUT ALERT!!!
> *
> TOTALLY OT, BUT has anyone on here had a child be accepted into the college internship program?
> 
> my son just got the offer letter and I have ALOT ALOT ALOT of questions so if anyone has any experience I would sure appreciate being able to talk with you.
> 
> thanks, theresa


 I don't, but Congrats! sounds exciting. I want my dd16 to start looking into it now. 



ellenbenny said:


> Chiara, Here is a rainbow I did with this fabric, I got it from Lynnie Pinnie I think.


This is Soooo cute! I love it! 

Meshell.... I love all your pics. I grabbed them but tried to shorten it and apparently deleted the whole quote  Anyways... I love everything...especially Chef Mickey's!


----------



## dianemom2

I think somebody made something recently with some Harry Potter/Hogwarts type appliques.  Does anybody know where the appliques came from or who made the outfit so I can find out?


----------



## ivey_family

I was wondering if anyone has done the 8 Claws and a Paw monthly membership and downloaded all 500+ fonts.  If so, how long did it take?  According to their newsletter this option will no longer be available after Dec. 9th.  I asked dh to get me this as a Christmas gift, but I wasn't sure if I would have enough time to dl everything if I don't receive it til the 25th.  (He would buy it by the 9th but probably not give it to me early.)

Thanks,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

You might remember my mom was kind enough to loan me her embroidery machine in August to make shirts for our trip.  She lives out of state, so I have had the machine since that time.  My parents are coming for Thanksgiving and dd's 1st Bday party, so the time has almost come for me to give it back.  *sob*  Actually, she said I could keep it until January, but I decided that I would rather give it back now, and not be tempted to stay up way too late throughout December with last minute projects.  Besides, Beth (my vintage Singer) needs some attention, too!  So, that's on my agenda in Decemeber.

So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:

Shirts for my sister's trip in January  (That's her homeschool's name)





Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)





Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas





I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i finally got some motivation to cut out some christmas gowns for the g'babies...
> you know thrify me and my thrift store finds...this past summer i found a flannel top sheet { queen i think} and 2 cases...for $3..so i am making Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe gowns to wear christmas eve...the flannel is blue with santa,stars,snowflakes & ho ho ho all over it! i'm using a Mccalls easy pattern,not use dit before but looks fairly easy...
> i have the pink/lavender-snowflake/snowman flannel but wasn't sure which ot use,Chloe said " make me both Nanna!' so they may get those for gifts since i used the santa for before christmas...i think i'll try to make them santa type hats to match the santa gowns...might just be their christmas card pic...i walways tkae their pix and Candice makes cards from the,,...
> well i'm outta here,another busy day at school.monday-wedsnesday our pre-k clases had teir family feast,so the whole building was crazy with people eerywhere...today is pictures with santa so another crazy day ,and it has rained for the past 2 days so no playground....aaarrrggghhhh...thank god  have all week off w/pay next week...1st time i am doing the school schedule...traded my 2 weeks summer vacation for 20 days off during the school year...



Sounds like you had a busy week! Hopefully you will get some down time for yourself next week!



Meshell2002 said:


> We have had a few people that call her IS-la....DS5 has been known to correct them though since DD3 won't listen to someone if they say her name wrong.  Many CM in WDW got it right last week (she wore her BD button a lot)....our server @ Chef's was from Cuba and said it in spanish (ess-LA), and DD responded....she's hilarious....she just doesn't respond to the english mis-pronounciation.



Your DD is too cute. I am glad that most CM's got it right! I know it is a source of annoyance for my friend!



dianemom2 said:


> I just bought sewing clothes kids love at Joanns with  half off coupon! Hooray! Also we found out last night that my in laws are taking my dd to Disney for 2 days during winter break. They arranged for a cousin to take older DD to see Harry potter land at IOA on the same days.



Cool! I am sure your DD's are thrilled! I guess you may be whipping up an Insa soon!



dianemom2 said:


> I think somebody made something recently with some Harry Potter/Hogwarts type appliques.  Does anybody know where the appliques came from or who made the outfit so I can find out?



I think it was Carol(?) from RubberDuckRanch (or something similar?)



ivey_family said:


> You might remember my mom was kind enough to loan me her embroidery machine in August to make shirts for our trip.  She lives out of state, so I have had the machine since that time.  My parents are coming for Thanksgiving and dd's 1st Bday party, so the time has almost come for me to give it back.  *sob*  Actually, she said I could keep it until January, but I decided that I would rather give it back now, and not be tempted to stay up way too late throughout December with last minute projects.  Besides, Beth (my vintage Singer) needs some attention, too!  So, that's on my agenda in Decemeber.
> 
> So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:
> 
> Shirts for my sister's trip in January  (That's her homeschool's name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Wow you have been busy! I hope you will be able to get an embroidery machine soon so you can embroider whenever you want. I have to say, that hobby is very addicting!

I had the joy of walking on more snow and ice today. At least I didn't fall (lol) and it is not snowing at home (I am in a different city for a 1.5 day meeting). I wish they had healthier offerings at the airport though, looking at the chips and candies at the shops made me crave those things all afternoon! I was good and resisted the snacks by dreaming up new clothing creations while waiting to board the plane. The hotel has a workout room so I will likely visit it in a bit.


----------



## NiniMorris

ivey_family said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done the 8 Claws and a Paw monthly membership and downloaded all 500+ fonts.  If so, how long did it take?  According to their newsletter this option will no longer be available after Dec. 9th.  I asked dh to get me this as a Christmas gift, but I wasn't sure if I would have enough time to dl everything if I don't receive it til the 25th.  (He would buy it by the 9th but probably not give it to me early.)
> 
> Thanks,
> C.



I bought the subscription for 3 months on the last date the three months was available.  They way it was explained to me...as long as you get the subscription before it ends you are safe.  I have all 500 plus 'bought' but not downloaded.  The purchasing part take a good 4 hours, but the actual downloading onto your computer takes F O R E V E R!!!!!!!  I would contact them via facebook or their email to verify... Just remember, when you download them make sure you name them in a way you can find them again!  (ask me how I know!)


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> You might remember my mom was kind enough to loan me her embroidery machine in August to make shirts for our trip.  She lives out of state, so I have had the machine since that time.  My parents are coming for Thanksgiving and dd's 1st Bday party, so the time has almost come for me to give it back.  *sob*  Actually, she said I could keep it until January, but I decided that I would rather give it back now, and not be tempted to stay up way too late throughout December with last minute projects.  Besides, Beth (my vintage Singer) needs some attention, too!  So, that's on my agenda in Decemeber.
> 
> So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:
> 
> Shirts for my sister's trip in January  (That's her homeschool's name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



You are doing absolutely NOTHING for my machine envy...    Love the shirts - they look so perfect - not a pucker anywhere!  Great job!



ellenbenny said:


> Chiara, Here is a rainbow I did with this fabric, I got it from Lynnie Pinnie I think.



Adorable - Love the fabrics!



Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> We started @ AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved on to DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS got complimented by his Jedi Academy Instructer on his great choice of clothes!
> 
> *Another mom in line at Jedi Training said..."I'm going to go buy one of those in the gift shop right now!"  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then went to MK (2 days so more pics there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had the Mom BBB treatment for her Bday Breakfast....yes cupcakes for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS proposed to Belle....and the camerman was laughing too hard to get everyone in the pic.
> 
> DS: Who's your boyfriend?
> Belle: The Beast.
> DS:  if it doesn't work out....FB me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also cheesed pretty good for Ariel...he didn't even stand up for the other princesses  Ignore DD....she just didn't want to leave the cupcake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prince got a sword!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for Chef Mickey's (that's me w/ DS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lots of compliments about the Chef Hats & Aprons...a few people were trying to see where we bought them *



ROFL about ds proposing to Belle!    And even more funny about the people rushing off to the gift shops to buy what you made...  I wonder if they were disappointed about the shops not having what they wanted?  Great job on all the outfits - everything looks spectacular - all the pictures were so fun and I loved seeing everything in action.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

I've been working on a few custom park bags...  The first one is a Customized Small Autograph bag...  Suitable for a child  about 4 y/o - 8 y/o...  Just big enough to carry an Autograph book, Epcot Passport and a Sharpie:









I know I haven't showed my TS Medium Autograph Bag that I made for another park bag option.  This bag is suitable for a Tween/Teen (or even an adult that doesn't carry a lot in the parks).  I really love the colors of this bag and how it turned out.  If you want to see more pics, they are in my PTR.  

Front:





Interior:





Back:





And then I made a Figment bag for Marianne for her upcoming trip...  I'll let her tell you about it after she gets back, but here's a couple of pictures (again, more in my PTR)...










And the little matching wallet:





I hope that none of these are repeats...  If they are, I truly apologize.  

D~


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Urgh! Guess which Canadian did not learn how to walk on ice?! As per usual, I was taking transit to work. The bus was late so I waited inside a bus shelter. The bus came, I walked out of the shelter, and immediately fell on my face! It was so fast that I didn't even have time to react or brace myself for impact. I got up and continued to walk towards the bus, and guess what? This driver was going to pull right out from the stop because he was late! Fortunately he eventually stopped and let me on (I think it has something to do with my screaming and arm waving), he didn't even apologize or anything. I think I will look like a hockey player for a while with a bruised cheekbone. My knee and hip will be turning colours too I am sure, but at least those parts are hidden under clothes!



How Scary. Glad that you are OK 

Guess which American can't walk and carry a basket at the same time
Yesterday was DD & DS6 fundraiser for school and I was in charge of the baskets. We normally showcase them during lunch and as I was carrying the one with all the breakable stuff I tripped on the stupid curb and went flying. Determined not to drop the basket I held on pretty good until I crashed into the tree. My arm was all banged up and a little sore but I think I was more embarrassed than hurt.   And the good news not one thing broke in the basket

So not sure what will happen next week   since now I have backed into a car and almost broken my arm.



PurpleEars said:


> On the plus side, I finished a skirt for Barbara's auction last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing that it is too small for me, otherwise I would be tempted to keep it for myself!



You did such a beautiful job.



PatchPixie said:


>



Great job on the outfits. What did you use for a top? I love that mickey&pluto.



Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> Moved on to DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The prince got a sword!



Love all the pictures. How funny someone wanted to get that Jedi shirt. 




aksunshine said:


> For those of us on FB...With all the drama on Fabric Destash, I started a group just for us to destash.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/294802047207681/294848900536329/?notif_t=group_activity
> 
> If we aren't "friends", ask to join the page and I can add you, or any other member can. Happy destashing!!!



  Who knew there could be so much drama on those fabric resell sites. 



ivey_family said:


> So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:
> 
> Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on your shirts. What machine did you borrow from your mom? Those appliques came out great.



DMGeurts said:


> I know I haven't showed my TS Medium Autograph Bag that I made for another park bag option.  This bag is suitable for a Tween/Teen (or even an adult that doesn't carry a lot in the parks).  I really love the colors of this bag and how it turned out.  If you want to see more pics, they are in my PTR.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Dorrine they all look great and I love seeing your creations.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> You might remember my mom was kind enough to loan me her embroidery machine in August to make shirts for our trip.  She lives out of state, so I have had the machine since that time.  My parents are coming for Thanksgiving and dd's 1st Bday party, so the time has almost come for me to give it back.  *sob*  Actually, she said I could keep it until January, but I decided that I would rather give it back now, and not be tempted to stay up way too late throughout December with last minute projects.  Besides, Beth (my vintage Singer) needs some attention, too!  So, that's on my agenda in Decemeber.
> 
> So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:
> 
> Shirts for my sister's trip in January  (That's her homeschool's name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


My favs are the Cars shirts and I'm glad you made something actually going to your kids as you already did a lot for other people.  So do you have an embroidery machine on your Christmas list now?



miprender said:


> How Scary. Glad that you are OK
> 
> Guess which American can't walk and carry a basket at the same time
> Yesterday was DD & DS6 fundraiser for school and I was in charge of the baskets. We normally showcase them during lunch and as I was carrying the one with all the breakable stuff I tripped on the stupid curb and went flying. Determined not to drop the basket I held on pretty good until I crashed into the tree. My arm was all banged up and a little sore but I think I was more embarrassed than hurt.   And the good news not one thing broke in the basket
> 
> So not sure what will happen next week   since now I have backed into a car and almost broken my arm.


Eeks!  Isn't it sad how we always end up embarrassed but could care less about being injured?!  I think you had best just stay at home next week and sew so you stay safe!



I just finished my auction item but I was pressing it for pics and the iron hiccuped all over the bodice so now I have to wait for the water spots to dry.  I will post pics on the BG and here as well once I get them all done.  And still need to get pics of those Sgt Pepper's costumes as well!


----------



## VBAndrea

This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
















I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



It's beautiful Andrea, I am sure you will get plenty of bids on it!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ellenbenny said:


> It's beautiful Andrea, I am sure you will get plenty of bids on it!!



Thanks Ellen -- I hope someone likes it.  I was originally going to make a tote but I noticed the dresses seem to get higher bids and the more money it generates the better for Barbara and family.  I also was undecided whether I should use a generic Christmas applique or a Dis one.  I love Heather's Mickey Santa and since it's for her SIL I thought it was most appropriate.


----------



## ivey_family

PurpleEars said:


> Wow you have been busy! I hope you will be able to get an embroidery machine soon so you can embroider whenever you want. I have to say, that hobby is very addicting!



Thanks!  I have a plan for that, actually.  When Walmart had that crazy fabric sale over the summer, I bought 40 yards of a variety of coordinating prints to make nursing covers.  Starting in January, I will be sewing nothing but nursing covers to prepare for the spring Mom-to-Mom sales and craft shows.  I might open an Etsy shop, too, but I think it would just be white noise on there at this point.  I also have a friend of a friend with a little boutique in a local mall who might be willing to put some items in her shop for me.  I'm hopeful that I can earn enough for a machine by next summer.  We'll see how that goes.

Once I have an embroidery machine, I'd like to see about starting a (very) small business, but that's a long term goal at this point.  

I meant to ask you what your stabilizer formula is on cotton.  Your princess skirt (and everything else you've done) are so beautifully pucker-free!  I'm all set on stabilizing t's, but still perfecting work on cotton.


I forgot to quote about your fall.  I'm glad you are alright!  I did that when I was pregnant with my oldest and was running late getting to work.  I was very thankful that no one saw me!  Vanity.  



NiniMorris said:


> I bought the subscription for 3 months on the last date the three months was available.  They way it was explained to me...as long as you get the subscription before it ends you are safe.  I have all 500 plus 'bought' but not downloaded.  The purchasing part take a good 4 hours, but the actual downloading onto your computer takes F O R E V E R!!!!!!!  I would contact them via facebook or their email to verify... Just remember, when you download them make sure you name them in a way you can find them again!  (ask me how I know!)
> 
> 
> Nini



Ok, so if I'm understanding you, all you need to do is go through the purchase process on their site before the time runs out?  Then you can download at your leisure?  That would totally work.  I will email them, too, just to be sure.

Isn't there some kind of software add-on that will iconize embroidery files for you, so you can see the thumbnail?  I think I would also make a binder with all the font jpgs to flip through.

Another question for you, Nini - you mentioned using glue sticks for applique a while ago.  Would you please tell me which kind it was again?  Also, have you ever used a glue stick in place of spray adhesive in the hooping process?  (I don't hoop t-shirts, I spray and stick to tear-away.)  I have had a hard time getting all the adhesive out in the wash and it's causing bits of lint to stick on the inside of garments.





DMGeurts said:


> You are doing absolutely NOTHING for my machine envy...    Love the shirts - they look so perfect - not a pucker anywhere!  Great job!



Awww!  Thanks!  So, after your 52 outfits for a trip, how about 10 for an embroidery machine?  Although with as amazing as your hand appliqueing work is, it would be almost a shame to turn that over to a computerized machine.



DMGeurts said:


> I've been working on a few custom park bags...  The first one is a Customized Small Autograph bag...  Suitable for a child  about 4 y/o - 8 y/o...  Just big enough to carry an Autograph book, Epcot Passport and a Sharpie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made a Figment bag for Marianne for her upcoming trip...  I'll let her tell you about it after she gets back, but here's a couple of pictures (again, more in my PTR)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Love, love, love every one of these!  Jessie is adorable!



miprender said:


> So not sure what will happen next week   since now I have backed into a car and almost broken my arm.
> 
> 
> Great job on your shirts. What machine did you borrow from your mom? Those appliques came out great.



Eeek!  I'm sorry about your fall and your car accident!  I'm with the others - stay inside and sew!

Thank you!  My mom's machine is a Brother ULT2001 that takes a floppy disk or design card.  Thankfully, dh had one old computer with a floppy drive that was still functional.  It's a nice machine, but being 10 years old, I'm anxious to see if the stitching on newer machines is better.



VBAndrea said:


> My favs are the Cars shirts and I'm glad you made something actually going to your kids as you already did a lot for other people.  So do you have an embroidery machine on your Christmas list now?



Actually, no, if you read above, I'll hopefully be saving up for one very soon.  For Christmas, I've asked dh for pieces from IKEA for a long sewing desk.  I picked it all out last weekend.  We used to have an office/sewing room where I had a countertop installed in the closet while dh has a 12' long countertop with cabinets for a computer desk.  When my ds was born, the office became the nursery and my counter is the changing table.  Sewing and computing are now in the basement.  Dh's countertop was moved down there, but all I've got for my machines is a borrowed folding table.  So, it's time I get to have a more polished and organized space, too.  I'm really excited about it, even though there's no surprise gift.  




> And still need to get pics of those Sgt Pepper's costumes as well!



Yes, this!



VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



Gorgeous as always!

Regards,
C.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh my...I really like all the cute outfits and bags!

Andrea...I'm sure that Christmas Mickey Dress will get bids.  I love Mickey's hat.

Ivey family -- all those shirts-so cute.

Dorrine - What cute autography book carrying bags.

I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.  



Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
Sheila


----------



## ellenbenny

DMGeurts said:


> And then I made a Figment bag for Marianne for her upcoming trip...  I'll let her tell you about it after she gets back, but here's a couple of pictures (again, more in my PTR)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little matching wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that none of these are repeats...  If they are, I truly apologize.
> 
> D~



*Question for D* - I totally love everything you make, but I especially want to try to CASE your ultimate park bag.  I want to make something similar for my niece for xmas with a sock monkey on it (I know some will be frightened of the sock monkey, so I apologize in advance, lol!)  Anyway, there is a bag pattern on youcanmakethis that looks similar...

https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/outandabouthipzipperbag.htm 

Do you think this looks somewhat similar to yours?  Because I am not really up for drafting my own pattern.   I really love the idea and think it would be a perfect type bag for my niece.  Or if you have written a tutorial I would be happy to pay for that.  Thanks if you see this!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Thanks!  I have a plan for that, actually.  When Walmart had that crazy fabric sale over the summer, I bought 40 yards of a variety of coordinating prints to make nursing covers.  Starting in January, I will be sewing nothing but nursing covers to prepare for the spring Mom-to-Mom sales and craft shows.  I might open an Etsy shop, too, but I think it would just be white noise on there at this point.  I also have a friend of a friend with a little boutique in a local mall who might be willing to put some items in her shop for me.  I'm hopeful that I can earn enough for a machine by next summer.  We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Once I have an embroidery machine, I'd like to see about starting a (very) small business, but that's a long term goal at this point.
> 
> I meant to ask you what your stabilizer formula is on cotton.  Your princess skirt (and everything else you've done) are so beautifully pucker-free!  I'm all set on stabilizing t's, but still perfecting work on cotton.
> 
> Another question for you, Nini - you mentioned using glue sticks for applique a while ago.  Would you please tell me which kind it was again?  Also, have you ever used a glue stick in place of spray adhesive in the hooping process?  (I don't hoop t-shirts, I spray and stick to tear-away.)  I have had a hard time getting all the adhesive out in the wash and it's causing bits of lint to stick on the inside of garments.
> 
> Actually, no, if you read above, I'll hopefully be saving up for one very soon.  For Christmas, I've asked dh for pieces from IKEA for a long sewing desk.  I picked it all out last weekend.  We used to have an office/sewing room where I had a countertop installed in the closet while dh has a 12' long countertop with cabinets for a computer desk.  When my ds was born, the office became the nursery and my counter is the changing table.  Sewing and computing are now in the basement.  Dh's countertop was moved down there, but all I've got for my machines is a borrowed folding table.  So, it's time I get to have a more polished and organized space, too.  I'm really excited about it, even though there's no surprise gift.


I'm not Nini, but for cottons I have found using two sheets of medium tear away that I buy from Marathon works pretty good for me.  The Santa Mickey head is on cotton and that's what I used and it is pretty much pucker free.  

Also, I do not hoop either.  I use Dritz spray but I just spray lightly and then pin my shirt to the stabilizer as well using knit pins.  I never have an issue with the spray not coming off properly in the wash and I only wash on cold delicate.  I just wonder if you might be using too much spray.

Good planning on your future sales and saving for your own machine!  And I like what you asked for as a Christmas present.  I would give anything for a basement!  No basements here  

I too keep contemplating an etsy shop but I never find the time to get everything all set up.  Likewise, I don't have enough time to sew for my own kids so an etsy shop might make it worse.  I already have a couple of things made though from our project runway -- worse case scenario they will become BG gifts.




GrammytoMany said:


> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila


That is adorable -- I like how you did the ribbon and the layers of ruffles!


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



I love your Dress Andrea.



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my...I really like all the cute outfits and bags!
> 
> Andrea...I'm sure that Christmas Mickey Dress will get bids.  I love Mickey's hat.
> 
> Ivey family -- all those shirts-so cute.
> 
> Dorrine - What cute autography book carrying bags.
> 
> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila



The Grinch skirt is adorable. I am working on a Grinch skirt this weekend


----------



## harleykarolynmom

I requested yesterday morning to joing the destashing group on face book but didn't get a response yet do I need to do anything else


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> Dorrine - What cute autography book carrying bags.
> 
> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila



Thank you!  And I totally love this skirt - it's truly adorable... I just love the rows of ruffles, I am such a sucker for them.  



ellenbenny said:


> *Question for D* - I totally love everything you make, but I especially want to try to CASE your ultimate park bag.  I want to make something similar for my niece for xmas with a sock monkey on it (I know some will be frightened of the sock monkey, so I apologize in advance, lol!)  Anyway, there is a bag pattern on youcanmakethis that looks similar...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/outandabouthipzipperbag.htm
> 
> Do you think this looks somewhat similar to yours?  Because I am not really up for drafting my own pattern.   I really love the idea and think it would be a perfect type bag for my niece.  Or if you have written a tutorial I would be happy to pay for that.  Thanks if you see this!!



That pattern is similar, and it looks like it would work.  I am working on drafting a pattern for the Ultimate Theme Park Bag to sell, but I don't think I will have that ready until mid-Jan. I am busting my rear to get some orders done before people leave on their trips... Once I am done with those, I will have time to start writing up the pattern.  



VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



Love this dress, and thanks for the bigger pics.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

GrammytoMany said:


> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



I love how fluffy and twirly that is!  The color combinations are fabulous and so are your hem-stitching designs!  Great detail!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm not Nini, but for cottons I have found using two sheets of medium tear away that I buy from Marathon works pretty good for me.  The Santa Mickey head is on cotton and that's what I used and it is pretty much pucker free.
> 
> Also, I do not hoop either.  I use Dritz spray but I just spray lightly and then pin my shirt to the stabilizer as well using knit pins.  I never have an issue with the spray not coming off properly in the wash and I only wash on cold delicate.  I just wonder if you might be using too much spray.



Two layers of tear-away, hmm?  Ok, I'll try that next!  For some reason, I thought there had to be some permanent stabilizer of some kind in the mix - that it couldn't be all tear away.  Do you hoop your cotton or stick that down too?  My first inclination would be to hoop one layer of tear away, float a second, and stick the cotton down.   (I hate hooping!!)

I may very well be using too much spray, although it's never been super sticky.  I do pin, too.  I usually fuse a piece of poly-mesh slightly larger than the design on the shirt, and then spray.  I could probably get away with only spraying the poly-mesh rather than the surrounding shirt.  

Thanks for the tips!!


So, my last couple embroidery projects are waiting on me to make some decisions.  Anyone want to help me decide?

#1 - For a 4 year old girl - a t-shirt to go with a patchwork twirl (already made, no pics without the shirt   )  I'd like to use a phrase about "bows", but I've not found one that I love.  I made a shirt for her 6 month old cousin that will become a t-shirt/stripwork dress.  It says "Will work for Bows".  The fabrics will match on both outfits, but I'd like their phrases to be different.

#2 - More personalized t-shirts for my sister's kids on their trip- dd 11, ds - 8, dd - 6
I'm debating between three ideas:

A) - Classic Disney Maid Marian for the girls and Robin Hood for the boy  (This movie is a family favorite since I was a kid.  If you say "Seize the fat one!" around my fam, everyone cracks up!)

B) - Heather's Spaceship Earth with Mickey/Minnie ears and their initials on it.

C) - My sister overheard the girls mention their favorite princesses today, but her son doesn't have a real love for any character right now so I'd still need an idea for him.  Their trip is a Christmas surprise, so my sister can't ask him outright.

Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> Two layers of tear-away, hmm?  Ok, I'll try that next!  For some reason, I thought there had to be some permanent stabilizer of some kind in the mix - that it couldn't be all tear away.  Do you hoop your cotton or stick that down too?  My first inclination would be to hoop one layer of tear away, float a second, and stick the cotton down.   (I hate hooping!!)
> 
> I may very well be using too much spray, although it's never been super sticky.  I do pin, too.  I usually fuse a piece of poly-mesh slightly larger than the design on the shirt, and then spray.  I could probably get away with only spraying the poly-mesh rather than the surrounding shirt.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!!
> 
> 
> So, my last couple embroidery projects are waiting on me to make some decisions.  Anyone want to help me decide?
> 
> #1 - For a 4 year old girl - a t-shirt to go with a patchwork twirl (already made, no pics without the shirt   )  I'd like to use a phrase about "bows", but I've not found one that I love.  I made a shirt for her 6 month old cousin that will become a t-shirt/stripwork dress.  It says "Will work for Bows".  The fabrics will match on both outfits, but I'd like their phrases to be different.
> 
> #2 - More personalized t-shirts for my sister's kids on their trip- dd 11, ds - 8, dd - 6
> I'm debating between three ideas:
> 
> A) - Classic Disney Maid Marian for the girls and Robin Hood for the boy  (This movie is a family favorite since I was a kid.  If you say "Seize the fat one!" around my fam, everyone cracks up!)
> 
> B) - Heather's Spaceship Earth with Mickey/Minnie ears and their initials on it.
> 
> C) - My sister overheard the girls mention their favorite princesses today, but her son doesn't have a real love for any character right now so I'd still need an idea for him.  Their trip is a Christmas surprise, so my sister can't ask him outright.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



For cottons I hoop one sheet of tear away and I hoop the cotton with it.  Then I float another piece of tear away under that.  

I have no idea what poly mesh is!  I just hoop Floriani cut away for t's, put a light coat of spray on it and then place the t on and pin it.  I also float tear away with t's -- but your t's looked perfect so just keep doing what you're doing.  I don't know why your spray wouldn't come out completely in the wash though

My vote is plan A since it's a family favorite


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> For cottons I hoop one sheet of tear away and I hoop the cotton with it.  Then I float another piece of tear away under that.
> 
> I have no idea what poly mesh is!  I just hoop Floriani cut away for t's, put a light coat of spray on it and then place the t on and pin it.  I also float tear away with t's -- but your t's looked perfect so just keep doing what you're doing.  I don't know why your spray wouldn't come out completely in the wash though
> 
> My vote is plan A since it's a family favorite



This is poly- mesh.  It's made to avoid stabilizer show-through on lightweight or light colored fabrics.  I LOVE it on t-shirts!  It fuses really nicely, does not show through as promised, and supports a pretty respectable stitch count (6-8k).  It's also nice and soft with almost no bulk or stiffness after washing.  I bought it from Marathon to use with cotton, but wasn't 100% happy with the results.  I think the fusing actually warped the cotton a tiny bit which gave me puckers.  In the future, I'm going to experiment with the non-fusible version.

According to the techs at my sewing shop, Floriani's version is nylon not poly, and they claim it has a much higher stitch count support, but it also comes with a Floriani price tag.  

I'm going to alter my technique to spray (lightly!) in the hoop, not the garment, and see if that makes a difference.

Regards,
C.


----------



## *Toadstool*

ivey_family said:


> This is poly- mesh.  It's made to avoid stabilizer show-through on lightweight or light colored fabrics.  I LOVE it on t-shirts!  It fuses really nicely, does not show through as promised, and supports a pretty respectable stitch count (6-8k).  It's also nice and soft with almost no bulk or stiffness after washing.  I bought it from Marathon to use with cotton, but wasn't 100% happy with the results.  I think the fusing actually warped the cotton a tiny bit which gave me puckers.  In the future, I'm going to experiment with the non-fusible version.
> 
> According to the techs at my sewing shop, Floriani's version is nylon not poly, and they claim it has a much higher stitch count support, but it also comes with a Floriani price tag.
> 
> I'm going to alter my technique to spray (lightly!) in the hoop, not the garment, and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Floriani's version is superior... 
I just stitched out a shirt tonight at my MIL's house with OESD polymesh and it puckered everywhere!! One layer of Floriani polymesh can usually stabilize one of my princess designs with over 10k stitches easily.. not so much with the other brands. I actually usually buy the fusible, but don't fuse it...
I tend to use it even on wovens because I love it so much. I try hard to use tearaway since it is cheaper tho.


----------



## miprender

Everyone's suggestion of staying home all week and sew sounds wonderful. I have some Christmas pj pants I want to make for the kids and I can never seem to get downstairs and sew.



VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



Well you will be happy. It already has a starting bid.
And great job on the dress.



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila



That came out adorable. Love all the ruffles.



ellenbenny said:


> *Question for D* - I totally love everything you make, but I especially want to try to CASE your ultimate park bag.  I want to make something similar for my niece for xmas with a sock monkey on it (I know some will be frightened of the sock monkey, so I apologize in advance, lol!)  Anyway, there is a bag pattern on youcanmakethis that looks similar...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/outandabouthipzipperbag.htm
> 
> Do you think this looks somewhat similar to yours?  Because I am not really up for drafting my own pattern.   I really love the idea and think it would be a perfect type bag for my niece.  Or if you have written a tutorial I would be happy to pay for that.  Thanks if you see this!!



I just bought that pattern too. Now I have two bags I really want to make.


----------



## SallyfromDE

ellenbenny said:


> *Question for D* - I totally love everything you make, but I especially want to try to CASE your ultimate park bag.  I want to make something similar for my niece for xmas with a sock monkey on it (I know some will be frightened of the sock monkey, so I apologize in advance, lol!)  Anyway, there is a bag pattern on youcanmakethis that looks similar...
> 
> https://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/outandabouthipzipperbag.htm
> 
> Do you think this looks somewhat similar to yours?  Because I am not really up for drafting my own pattern.   I really love the idea and think it would be a perfect type bag for my niece.  Or if you have written a tutorial I would be happy to pay for that.  Thanks if you see this!!



I've had my eye on this oneto make as a Xmas gift: http://www.etsy.com/listing/81475174/two-zip-hipster-pdf-sewing-pattern



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Sheila I love your both of your Grinch skirts. I can't remember if you posted a pattern, or if it's your own design? please help the clueless. It's just too adorable.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> I've been working on a few custom park bags...  The first one is a Customized Small Autograph bag...  Suitable for a child  about 4 y/o - 8 y/o...  Just big enough to carry an Autograph book, Epcot Passport and a Sharpie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I haven't showed my TS Medium Autograph Bag that I made for another park bag option.  This bag is suitable for a Tween/Teen (or even an adult that doesn't carry a lot in the parks).  I really love the colors of this bag and how it turned out.  If you want to see more pics, they are in my PTR.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made a Figment bag for Marianne for her upcoming trip...  I'll let her tell you about it after she gets back, but here's a couple of pictures (again, more in my PTR)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little matching wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that none of these are repeats...  If they are, I truly apologize.
> 
> D~



Dorrine, I just love all of your bags. The size if just perfect!!


----------



## ellenbenny

SallyfromDE said:


> I've had my eye on this oneto make as a Xmas gift: http://www.etsy.com/listing/81475174/two-zip-hipster-pdf-sewing-pattern



Perfect, thanks!!


----------



## Fruto76

ivey_family said:


> You might remember my mom was kind enough to loan me her embroidery machine in August to make shirts for our trip.  She lives out of state, so I have had the machine since that time.  My parents are coming for Thanksgiving and dd's 1st Bday party, so the time has almost come for me to give it back.  *sob*  Actually, she said I could keep it until January, but I decided that I would rather give it back now, and not be tempted to stay up way too late throughout December with last minute projects.  Besides, Beth (my vintage Singer) needs some attention, too!  So, that's on my agenda in Decemeber.
> 
> So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:
> 
> Shirts for my sister's trip in January  (That's her homeschool's name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


They are all fantastic! Can I ask, what emb. software do you use? Thats a lot of text on the family tee's and perfect! 



DMGeurts said:


> I've been working on a few custom park bags...  The first one is a Customized Small Autograph bag...  Suitable for a child  about 4 y/o - 8 y/o...  Just big enough to carry an Autograph book, Epcot Passport and a Sharpie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I haven't showed my TS Medium Autograph Bag that I made for another park bag option.  This bag is suitable for a Tween/Teen (or even an adult that doesn't carry a lot in the parks).  I really love the colors of this bag and how it turned out.  If you want to see more pics, they are in my PTR.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made a Figment bag for Marianne for her upcoming trip...  I'll let her tell you about it after she gets back, but here's a couple of pictures (again, more in my PTR)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little matching wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that none of these are repeats...  If they are, I truly apologize.
> 
> D~


Geez, D! These are awesome! I hope you slide some business cards in the pockets before you mail them out to the buyers because I can imagine you will have LOTS of requests/orders from people seeing them in the parks! 



miprender said:


> How Scary. Glad that you are OK
> 
> Guess which American can't walk and carry a basket at the same time
> Yesterday was DD & DS6 fundraiser for school and I was in charge of the baskets. We normally showcase them during lunch and as I was carrying the one with all the breakable stuff I tripped on the stupid curb and went flying. Determined not to drop the basket I held on pretty good until I crashed into the tree. My arm was all banged up and a little sore but I think I was more embarrassed than hurt.   And the good news not one thing broke in the basket
> 
> So not sure what will happen next week   since now I have backed into a car and almost broken my arm.


 I'm glad you are OK! 



VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!


This is so cute Andrea! I'm sure you will get plenty of bids! 



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my...I really like all the cute outfits and bags!
> 
> Andrea...I'm sure that Christmas Mickey Dress will get bids.  I love Mickey's hat.
> 
> Ivey family -- all those shirts-so cute.
> 
> Dorrine - What cute autography book carrying bags.
> 
> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila


I love this skirt! The ruffles are so fun and I love the ribbon bow details! 


ivey_family said:


> I love how fluffy and twirly that is!  The color combinations are fabulous and so are your hem-stitching designs!  Great detail!
> 
> 
> 
> Two layers of tear-away, hmm?  Ok, I'll try that next!  For some reason, I thought there had to be some permanent stabilizer of some kind in the mix - that it couldn't be all tear away.  Do you hoop your cotton or stick that down too?  My first inclination would be to hoop one layer of tear away, float a second, and stick the cotton down.   (I hate hooping!!)
> 
> I may very well be using too much spray, although it's never been super sticky.  I do pin, too.  I usually fuse a piece of poly-mesh slightly larger than the design on the shirt, and then spray.  I could probably get away with only spraying the poly-mesh rather than the surrounding shirt.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!!
> 
> 
> So, my last couple embroidery projects are waiting on me to make some decisions.  Anyone want to help me decide?
> 
> #1 - For a 4 year old girl - a t-shirt to go with a patchwork twirl (already made, no pics without the shirt   )  I'd like to use a phrase about "bows", but I've not found one that I love.  I made a shirt for her 6 month old cousin that will become a t-shirt/stripwork dress.  It says "Will work for Bows".  The fabrics will match on both outfits, but I'd like their phrases to be different.
> 
> #2 - More personalized t-shirts for my sister's kids on their trip- dd 11, ds - 8, dd - 6
> I'm debating between three ideas:
> 
> A) - Classic Disney Maid Marian for the girls and Robin Hood for the boy  (This movie is a family favorite since I was a kid.  If you say "Seize the fat one!" around my fam, everyone cracks up!)
> 
> B) - Heather's Spaceship Earth with Mickey/Minnie ears and their initials on it.
> 
> C) - My sister overheard the girls mention their favorite princesses today, but her son doesn't have a real love for any character right now so I'd still need an idea for him.  Their trip is a Christmas surprise, so my sister can't ask him outright.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


I would typically go towards C, but seeing as A is a family favorite, I'm pulling more that way. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them!


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> Well you will be happy. It already has a starting bid.
> And great job on the dress.



thanks!  I'm up to TWO bids -- I'm so happy.  I just didn't want to disappoint Teresa and Heather -- I want them to make some money and was so scared I'd fail.  It's hard making something in some random size, but I didn't want the pressure of someone ordering a size and then having my machine break!



SallyfromDE said:


> I've had my eye on this oneto make as a Xmas gift: http://www.etsy.com/listing/81475174/two-zip-hipster-pdf-sewing-pattern


I just marked that as a favorite -- please let me know if you get it and make it.  I won't get around to it anytime soon, but that looks like my kind of bag.


----------



## BridgetR3

O.k. I'm joining.  Thanks for the invite, VBAndrea!!!

I must be honest though that I've only ever really sewn curtains for my classroom and well...those large pillow case things for the nap mats for my sons.  I don't have daughters but this just looks like so much fun that I may have to try my hand at it.  

I need to borrow a machine first to see if I will stick it out though as my crafting hobbies usually last about 1-3 months before I crash, burn and give up.  

Anything really easy to make that I could start with (even if it's not beautiful)?

Thanks for all the help!! I can't wait to go back and look through this entire thread!!!


----------



## ivey_family

*Toadstool* said:


> Floriani's version is superior...
> I just stitched out a shirt tonight at my MIL's house with OESD polymesh and it puckered everywhere!! One layer of Floriani polymesh can usually stabilize one of my princess designs with over 10k stitches easily.. not so much with the other brands. I actually usually buy the fusible, but don't fuse it...
> I tend to use it even on wovens because I love it so much. I try hard to use tearaway since it is cheaper tho.



Thank you for the testimonial!  I will definitely try out the Floriani version for wovens after I get my own machine.



Fruto76 said:


> They are all fantastic! Can I ask, what emb. software do you use? Thats a lot of text on the family tee's and perfect!
> 
> 
> I would typically go towards C, but seeing as A is a family favorite, I'm pulling more that way. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them!



Thank you!  I used the 30 day trial of Embird to place everything and create the file.  The font is from 8 Claws and a Paw, and they had several really helpful tutorials on their site that showed how to merge files and create curved text, etc.  I really like Embird!

Ok, two votes for A so far.  Thanks!

Regards,
C.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Andrea - LOVE IT!!!! so adorable!!!

D - ooooooohhhhh, I'd LOVE on of those little bags!!! Great job!!

I wanted to let you all know that we will be having a Big Give coming up for a 16 year old girl. So it probably wont be alot of dresses and stuff, but maybe more tshirts, bags, wheelchair bag, maybe wheelchair cushion covers and stuff like that. She was typically developing until just a few years ago, and has been deteriorating since then. She was just in the hospital for a long time, and was really worried they were going to cancel her trip and becoming depressed. In the past year her Dad has lost his job and her medical bills have piled up tremendously. He did get another job, but took a huge pay cut and they are just overwhelmed with her medical bills. I wanted to let you all know ahead of time abou her MAW trip (Im still getting info from mom) so you could save a little time in your busy schedules. They leave on 12/23 for their trip and are driving because of so many pieces of medical equipment. I really hope we can cheer this family up!!! She has been waiting for a long time to go to Disney and do a behind the scenes tour and she is finally old enough. I dont know if MAW is giving her the tour as part of her wish or not. Lets get our wheels turning for some special Pixie dust!!! They really NEED US!!!!!!! I'll post the details as soon as I can get them - I know alot of you have some teens in your family, so you will be a huge help!


----------



## VBAndrea

BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I'm joining.  Thanks for the invite, VBAndrea!!!
> 
> I must be honest though that I've only ever really sewn curtains for my classroom and well...those large pillow case things for the nap mats for my sons.  I don't have daughters but this just looks like so much fun that I may have to try my hand at it.
> 
> I need to borrow a machine first to see if I will stick it out though as my crafting hobbies usually last about 1-3 months before I crash, burn and give up.
> 
> Anything really easy to make that I could start with (even if it's not beautiful)?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!! I can't wait to go back and look through this entire thread!!!


Glad you made it over!  Look at page 1 for lots of useful info. 

How old are your boys?

First thing I would recommend are Easy Fit pants.  You can get the pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com  Patterns there are more expensive, but you print them out in whatever size you need.  My ds is 9 y/o and the Easy Fit pattern works great for pj pants.   I have seen some tuts on line for similar pants, so you could do a search as well and see if you could find a freebie, but Carla's patterns and instructions are like having a sewing lesson incorporated into them.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Andrea - LOVE IT!!!! so adorable!!!
> 
> D - ooooooohhhhh, I'd LOVE on of those little bags!!! Great job!!
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that we will be having a Big Give coming up for a 16 year old girl. So it probably wont be alot of dresses and stuff, but maybe more tshirts, bags, wheelchair bag, maybe wheelchair cushion covers and stuff like that. She was typically developing until just a few years ago, and has been deteriorating since then. She was just in the hospital for a long time, and was really worried they were going to cancel her trip and becoming depressed. In the past year her Dad has lost his job and her medical bills have piled up tremendously. He did get another job, but took a huge pay cut and they are just overwhelmed with her medical bills. I wanted to let you all know ahead of time abou her MAW trip (Im still getting info from mom) so you could save a little time in your busy schedules. They leave on 12/23 for their trip and are driving because of so many pieces of medical equipment. I really hope we can cheer this family up!!! She has been waiting for a long time to go to Disney and do a behind the scenes tour and she is finally old enough. I dont know if MAW is giving her the tour as part of her wish or not. Lets get our wheels turning for some special Pixie dust!!! They really NEED US!!!!!!! I'll post the details as soon as I can get them - I know alot of you have some teens in your family, so you will be a huge help!


Thanks for posting Wendy -- I am swamped right now but I will try to do something, even if it's just a t-shirt.  I'm trying to get a give done today so I can start work on some Christmas presents.  I have totes to make (at least 3), bookmarks for both my kids classes, pajamas for both kids, a snugglet for dd, an Olivia for her, and now she wants all sorts of AG doll clothes -- I'd save those for her birthday, but her b-day is Dec 25 so I'm kind of screwed!  I'd also really like to add an AG outfit for Barbara's auction b/c I think that's something I could do in a day and I think it would get bids for a Christmas present.  And then I have to make Christmas t's and outfits for dd -- likely only a couple because I just don't have time for much.  And I really need to do a t for a skirt I finished in August!  Anywhoo, I will be gone over Thanksgiving and may not have internet access, so if it's not posted before then I will check when I get back.  

I just finished raking some leaves and weeding a bit and my eyes hurt so bad now, but I must go sew!


----------



## billwendy

VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for posting Wendy -- I am swamped right now but I will try to do something, even if it's just a t-shirt.  I'm trying to get a give done today so I can start work on some Christmas presents.  I have totes to make (at least 3), bookmarks for both my kids classes, pajamas for both kids, a snugglet for dd, an Olivia for her, and now she wants all sorts of AG doll clothes -- I'd save those for her birthday, but her b-day is Dec 25 so I'm kind of screwed!  I'd also really like to add an AG outfit for Barbara's auction b/c I think that's something I could do in a day and I think it would get bids for a Christmas present.  And then I have to make Christmas t's and outfits for dd -- likely only a couple because I just don't have time for much.  And I really need to do a t for a skirt I finished in August!  Anywhoo, I will be gone over Thanksgiving and may not have internet access, so if it's not posted before then I will check when I get back.



Thank you so much Andrea! I knew if we all pull together, we can help brighten this family's life!!


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Andrea - LOVE IT!!!! so adorable!!!
> 
> D - ooooooohhhhh, I'd LOVE on of those little bags!!! Great job!!
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that we will be having a Big Give coming up for a 16 year old girl. So it probably wont be alot of dresses and stuff, but maybe more tshirts, bags, wheelchair bag, maybe wheelchair cushion covers and stuff like that. She was typically developing until just a few years ago, and has been deteriorating since then. She was just in the hospital for a long time, and was really worried they were going to cancel her trip and becoming depressed. In the past year her Dad has lost his job and her medical bills have piled up tremendously. He did get another job, but took a huge pay cut and they are just overwhelmed with her medical bills. I wanted to let you all know ahead of time abou her MAW trip (Im still getting info from mom) so you could save a little time in your busy schedules. They leave on 12/23 for their trip and are driving because of so many pieces of medical equipment. I really hope we can cheer this family up!!! She has been waiting for a long time to go to Disney and do a behind the scenes tour and she is finally old enough. I dont know if MAW is giving her the tour as part of her wish or not. Lets get our wheels turning for some special Pixie dust!!! They really NEED US!!!!!!! I'll post the details as soon as I can get them - I know alot of you have some teens in your family, so you will be a huge help!



We'll be back from our trip well before this - count me in!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> SallyfromDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on this oneto make as a Xmas gift: http://www.etsy.com/listing/81475174/two-zip-hipster-pdf-sewing-pattern
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and look at your bag because I didn't think it looked quite the same, but now that you say it, it certainly does look quite similar.
> 
> FYI, to anyone interested in the pattern do a google search -- she has her own website and sells the pattern there (same price) with instant download (just don't get an instant download with etsy).
> 
> I am actually contemplating getting the pattern now for the 16 y/o's BG (that's a good excuse to buy a new pattern, isn't it???).  And I really want to try zippers.
> 
> Me <------ who is supposed to be finishing the straps and lining on a Vida.  I hate doing the straps!
Click to expand...


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~



Oh no!  What a bummer for you!  I'm sure NO ONE thinks you copied it, though.  You have nothing to apologize for!

Regards,
C.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and look at your bag because I didn't think it looked quite the same, but now that you say it, it certainly does look quite similar.
> 
> FYI, to anyone interested in the pattern do a google search -- she has her own website and sells the pattern there (same price) with instant download (just don't get an instant download with etsy).
> 
> I am actually contemplating getting the pattern now for the 16 y/o's BG (that's a good excuse to buy a new pattern, isn't it???).  And I really want to try zippers.
> 
> Me <------ who is supposed to be finishing the straps and lining on a Vida.  I hate doing the straps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  What a bummer for you!  I'm sure NO ONE thinks you copied it, though.  You have nothing to apologize for!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am so very embarassed and even more heartbroken.  I was super excited that everyone liked my bag - and then to find out that it isn't even mine, after I worked really, really hard on it.
> 
> I just want to go hide in a corner.
> 
> D~
Click to expand...


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> It is similar to your bag but I think your bag does have some differences.  You put so much thought into exactly what you wanted in your bag so I am sure you made your own pattern.  I still think you should draft your pattern.
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleEars

DMGeurts said:


> I've been working on a few custom park bags...  The first one is a Customized Small Autograph bag...  Suitable for a child  about 4 y/o - 8 y/o...  Just big enough to carry an Autograph book, Epcot Passport and a Sharpie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I haven't showed my TS Medium Autograph Bag that I made for another park bag option.  This bag is suitable for a Tween/Teen (or even an adult that doesn't carry a lot in the parks).  I really love the colors of this bag and how it turned out.  If you want to see more pics, they are in my PTR.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made a Figment bag for Marianne for her upcoming trip...  I'll let her tell you about it after she gets back, but here's a couple of pictures (again, more in my PTR)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little matching wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that none of these are repeats...  If they are, I truly apologize.
> 
> D~



They are super cute! Great job!



miprender said:


> How Scary. Glad that you are OK
> 
> Guess which American can't walk and carry a basket at the same time
> Yesterday was DD & DS6 fundraiser for school and I was in charge of the baskets. We normally showcase them during lunch and as I was carrying the one with all the breakable stuff I tripped on the stupid curb and went flying. Determined not to drop the basket I held on pretty good until I crashed into the tree. My arm was all banged up and a little sore but I think I was more embarrassed than hurt.   And the good news not one thing broke in the basket
> 
> So not sure what will happen next week   since now I have backed into a car and almost broken my arm.



Yikes! I hope you are doing ok. Good job on not breaking anything in the basket. I think you should lock yourself up in your sewing room next week and turn it into a sewing spa for yourself!



VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



Great job on the dress Andrea! I am sure it will get more than 1 bid!



ivey_family said:


> Thanks!  I have a plan for that, actually.  When Walmart had that crazy fabric sale over the summer, I bought 40 yards of a variety of coordinating prints to make nursing covers.  Starting in January, I will be sewing nothing but nursing covers to prepare for the spring Mom-to-Mom sales and craft shows.  I might open an Etsy shop, too, but I think it would just be white noise on there at this point.  I also have a friend of a friend with a little boutique in a local mall who might be willing to put some items in her shop for me.  I'm hopeful that I can earn enough for a machine by next summer.  We'll see how that goes.
> 
> Once I have an embroidery machine, I'd like to see about starting a (very) small business, but that's a long term goal at this point.
> 
> I meant to ask you what your stabilizer formula is on cotton.  Your princess skirt (and everything else you've done) are so beautifully pucker-free!  I'm all set on stabilizing t's, but still perfecting work on cotton.
> 
> 
> I forgot to quote about your fall.  I'm glad you are alright!  I did that when I was pregnant with my oldest and was running late getting to work.  I was very thankful that no one saw me!  Vanity.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Sounds like you will have a busy time ahead of you. I hope you will be able to get your dream machine sooner than you thought!

It may sound funny, but I just used the tearaway they used as packing material with my Marathon order for the princess skirt. Generally I prefer cutaway, but I know tearaway works well for applique on woven. If it is a filled design, I would get the cutaway. I just hoop the stabilizer, pin the material to the right place by marking the centre of my pieces, and go from there. I don't spray or anything else.

I think my pride was the part that suffered the most from my fall. My hip was sore when I used my Rosetta as a cross body bag (the bag rests right on top of where I landed) and had to walk around in the airport on Thursday and Friday. Yup, my plane ended up at the furthest gates possible, plus we had to walk across the tarmac! Oh well, at least I am home now.



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila



Great job on the skirt!



ivey_family said:


> So, my last couple embroidery projects are waiting on me to make some decisions.  Anyone want to help me decide?
> 
> #1 - For a 4 year old girl - a t-shirt to go with a patchwork twirl (already made, no pics without the shirt   )  I'd like to use a phrase about "bows", but I've not found one that I love.  I made a shirt for her 6 month old cousin that will become a t-shirt/stripwork dress.  It says "Will work for Bows".  The fabrics will match on both outfits, but I'd like their phrases to be different.
> 
> #2 - More personalized t-shirts for my sister's kids on their trip- dd 11, ds - 8, dd - 6
> I'm debating between three ideas:
> 
> A) - Classic Disney Maid Marian for the girls and Robin Hood for the boy  (This movie is a family favorite since I was a kid.  If you say "Seize the fat one!" around my fam, everyone cracks up!)
> 
> B) - Heather's Spaceship Earth with Mickey/Minnie ears and their initials on it.
> 
> C) - My sister overheard the girls mention their favorite princesses today, but her son doesn't have a real love for any character right now so I'd still need an idea for him.  Their trip is a Christmas surprise, so my sister can't ask him outright.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



For #1 - how about "I look the cutest in bows" or something along those lines?

For #2 - I would vote for option A



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I'm joining.  Thanks for the invite, VBAndrea!!!
> 
> I must be honest though that I've only ever really sewn curtains for my classroom and well...those large pillow case things for the nap mats for my sons.  I don't have daughters but this just looks like so much fun that I may have to try my hand at it.
> 
> I need to borrow a machine first to see if I will stick it out though as my crafting hobbies usually last about 1-3 months before I crash, burn and give up.
> 
> Anything really easy to make that I could start with (even if it's not beautiful)?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!! I can't wait to go back and look through this entire thread!!!



Welcome! I would recommend starting with Easy Fits from youcanmakeit.com. They are super easy to do and I can whip up a pair in under an hour, including cutting the fabric. Depending on the age of your sons, you may want to try the bowling shirt. They are a little bit more complicated but they are not too bad.

Or, for something super easy, you can perhaps get fabric and make gift bags to wrap up your presents? We have been doing that for over 5 years for Christmas and birthday gifts. They look pretty and they are environmentally friendly!

My understanding is that crayon rolls won't be too difficult either. They are mostly (if not entirely) straight lines.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that we will be having a Big Give coming up for a 16 year old girl. So it probably wont be alot of dresses and stuff, but maybe more tshirts, bags, wheelchair bag, maybe wheelchair cushion covers and stuff like that. She was typically developing until just a few years ago, and has been deteriorating since then. She was just in the hospital for a long time, and was really worried they were going to cancel her trip and becoming depressed. In the past year her Dad has lost his job and her medical bills have piled up tremendously. He did get another job, but took a huge pay cut and they are just overwhelmed with her medical bills. I wanted to let you all know ahead of time abou her MAW trip (Im still getting info from mom) so you could save a little time in your busy schedules. They leave on 12/23 for their trip and are driving because of so many pieces of medical equipment. I really hope we can cheer this family up!!! She has been waiting for a long time to go to Disney and do a behind the scenes tour and she is finally old enough. I dont know if MAW is giving her the tour as part of her wish or not. Lets get our wheels turning for some special Pixie dust!!! They really NEED US!!!!!!! I'll post the details as soon as I can get them - I know alot of you have some teens in your family, so you will be a huge help!



Count me in for this one Wendy! I will make something happen for this special family! I should be done travelling out of town for work for a while so I can actually stay home and sew!



VBAndrea said:


> I had to go back and look at your bag because I didn't think it looked quite the same, but now that you say it, it certainly does look quite similar.
> 
> FYI, to anyone interested in the pattern do a google search -- she has her own website and sells the pattern there (same price) with instant download (just don't get an instant download with etsy).
> 
> I am actually contemplating getting the pattern now for the 16 y/o's BG (that's a good excuse to buy a new pattern, isn't it???).  And I really want to try zippers.
> 
> Me <------ who is supposed to be finishing the straps and lining on a Vida.  I hate doing the straps!



I like any excuses for new patterns or getting (even more) fabric!


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that's been following your PTR knows you did NOT copy that other person's pattern!    And after looking at that other pattern and my bag, I can assure you, they are NOT the same at all.  There are, of course, some similarities, but really, how many ways are there to make an adjustable cross-body strap?
> Her's looks smaller and the bottom doesn't look the same as the one you made me.  And I know anyone can quilt fabric, but hers isn't quilted and yours are.
> I don't see why you can't draft YOUR pattern - especially if you include steps of HOW to quilt all the pieces like you did (because although I know it's POSSIBLE for me to do that, I wouldn't be able to think of how to start, kwim?), and the ways to make the different variations.
> 
> Hugs friend!
> 
> Oh yeah - have you hand sewn any buttons lately?  And whatever you do, DON'T feed the children!   It was good to get to chat earlier
Click to expand...


----------



## GlassSlippers

DMGeurts said:


> VBAndrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am so very embarassed and even more heartbroken.  I was super excited that everyone liked my bag - and then to find out that it isn't even mine, after I worked really, really hard on it.
> 
> I just want to go hide in a corner.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's yours! I'm sure your pattern isn't exactly the same even if it is quite similar. It's quite likely that yours goes together differently since two different people drafted it. I bet your is better anyway!   ;}
> 
> Lori in East Podunk
Click to expand...


----------



## smile5sunshine

Meshell2002 said:


> PIC HEAVY...sorry, but I did not post everything just the ones with outfits I made.....
> 
> Moved on to DHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS got complimented by his Jedi Academy Instructer on his great choice of clothes!
> 
> Another mom in line at Jedi Training said..."I'm going to go buy one of those in the gift shop right now!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS proposed to Belle....and the camerman was laughing too hard to get everyone in the pic.
> 
> DS: Who's your boyfriend?
> Belle: The Beast.
> DS:  if it doesn't work out....FB me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of compliments about the Chef Hats & Aprons...a few people were trying to see where we bought them



I think that is the ULTIMATE compliment you could receive...someone wanting to (or thinking they could) buy something you made in one of the gift shops. And ROFL about your son's proposal to Belle! HA! Bet that made her day. 



Clio said:


> I have that little blue machine.  It's my backup.  I can sew a  lot of stuff with it but it hates denim. I use my old 70's style kenmore for that and almost anything else. the little blue one was given to me when the old machine was in the shop.  Don't get me wrong, the little blue one sews well but it just doesn't have the power of the old one which I perfer.
> Liz



Oh thanks for your input! I haven't had a chance to pull it out and try yet, but hopefully I will soon.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i finally got some motivation to cut out some christmas gowns for the g'babies...
> you know thrify me and my thrift store finds...this past summer i found a flannel top sheet { queen i think} and 2 cases...for $3..so i am making Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe gowns to wear christmas eve...the flannel is blue with santa,stars,snowflakes & ho ho ho all over it! i'm using a Mccalls easy pattern,not use dit before but looks fairly easy...
> i have the pink/lavender-snowflake/snowman flannel but wasn't sure which ot use,Chloe said " make me both Nanna!' so they may get those for gifts since i used the santa for before christmas...i think i'll try to make them santa type hats to match the santa gowns...might just be their christmas card pic...i walways tkae their pix and Candice makes cards from the,,...
> well i'm outta here,another busy day at school.monday-wedsnesday our pre-k clases had teir family feast,so the whole building was crazy with people eerywhere...today is pictures with santa so another crazy day ,and it has rained for the past 2 days so no playground....aaarrrggghhhh...thank god  have all week off w/pay next week...1st time i am doing the school schedule...traded my 2 weeks summer vacation for 20 days off during the school year...



Hope the Christmas pjs for the grand babes turn out well!




dianemom2 said:


> I just bought sewing clothes kids love at Joanns with  half off coupon! Hooray! Also we found out last night that my in laws are taking my dd to Disney for 2 days during winter break. They arranged for a cousin to take older DD to see Harry potter land at IOA on the same days.



I am so jealous! I looked at my store when I was there but no luck. I have it on my Christmas list though. 



ivey_family said:


> You might remember my mom was kind enough to loan me her embroidery machine in August to make shirts for our trip.  She lives out of state, so I have had the machine since that time.  My parents are coming for Thanksgiving and dd's 1st Bday party, so the time has almost come for me to give it back.  *sob*  Actually, she said I could keep it until January, but I decided that I would rather give it back now, and not be tempted to stay up way too late throughout December with last minute projects.  Besides, Beth (my vintage Singer) needs some attention, too!  So, that's on my agenda in Decemeber.
> 
> So, I have been a t-shirt embroidering fool the last week or so to get gifts and trip shirts done for others.  I did 11 shirts in about 36 hours.  (And I am stupid tired, too!)  Here are a few pics:
> 
> Shirts for my sister's trip in January  (That's her homeschool's name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for her friend's family who will be at WDW at the same time (another homeschooling fam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts for my boys and their cousin for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got about 4 more shirts to do before next weekend and I will be done embroidering for a while.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Wow you've done a wonderful job on all those shirts! They look fantastic!



VBAndrea said:


> This is for Barbara's auction.  It is a Simply Sweet size 5 (which IMO runs large).  Chest is 24 inches and length from shoulder to hem is 30.5 inches so depending on height of child should fit below knee to mid calf.  My dd wore this size for ages 5, 6 and 7.  Looks adorable with a shirt under for cooler climates and leggings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone bids on it!  Just one bid is all I ask for!



this is such a great dress! I see that it's already gotten two bids, but I'm sure it will do very well since it's so cute! 



GrammytoMany said:


> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> I've made some more crayon rolls for Christmas gifts but I need to go out and get some 'boy' fabric since all I happen to have is Princess related.  Don't think my great-nephews will want to share their crayons with Belle and friends    Now I need to think of something else to sew....
> Sheila



I LOVE the ruffles but my favorite part is the ribbon bows! I think that really sends it over the top. :  And yes you are right it IS harder to find good boy fabric!



ivey_family said:


> So, my last couple embroidery projects are waiting on me to make some decisions.  Anyone want to help me decide?
> 
> #1 - For a 4 year old girl - a t-shirt to go with a patchwork twirl (already made, no pics without the shirt   )  I'd like to use a phrase about "bows", but I've not found one that I love.  I made a shirt for her 6 month old cousin that will become a t-shirt/stripwork dress.  It says "Will work for Bows".  The fabrics will match on both outfits, but I'd like their phrases to be different.
> 
> #2 - More personalized t-shirts for my sister's kids on their trip- dd 11, ds - 8, dd - 6
> I'm debating between three ideas:
> 
> A) - Classic Disney Maid Marian for the girls and Robin Hood for the boy  (This movie is a family favorite since I was a kid.  If you say "Seize the fat one!" around my fam, everyone cracks up!)
> 
> B) - Heather's Spaceship Earth with Mickey/Minnie ears and their initials on it.
> 
> C) - My sister overheard the girls mention their favorite princesses today, but her son doesn't have a real love for any character right now so I'd still need an idea for him.  Their trip is a Christmas surprise, so my sister can't ask him outright.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Oh I'm no help on #1 as I'm not usually clever enough to think up cute sayings but I say A for #2. I LOVE seeing characters that don't get as much attention and since it's a family favorite I think they would all enjoy it.




BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I'm joining.  Thanks for the invite, VBAndrea!!!
> 
> I must be honest though that I've only ever really sewn curtains for my classroom and well...those large pillow case things for the nap mats for my sons.  I don't have daughters but this just looks like so much fun that I may have to try my hand at it.
> 
> I need to borrow a machine first to see if I will stick it out though as my crafting hobbies usually last about 1-3 months before I crash, burn and give up.
> 
> Anything really easy to make that I could start with (even if it's not beautiful)?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!! I can't wait to go back and look through this entire thread!!!



Hi! I'm really new here too. I did make the easy fit pants that others on here have suggested. The best advice I can give you is just jump in and try something. Your first few projects may turn up kind of crummy, but you will learn so much doing them that it will not be time wasted.  I can't wait to see what you make! 



DMGeurts said:


> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~





DMGeurts said:


> Thank you, I am so very embarassed and even more heartbroken.  I was super excited that everyone liked my bag - and then to find out that it isn't even mine, after I worked really, really hard on it.
> 
> I just want to go hide in a corner.
> 
> D~



Now don't be silly D~! YES that pattern may be similar to the one you made but your pattern is still YOUR pattern! YOU came up with it. YOU pulled together everything YOU wanted in a bag. And then YOU made it distinctively YOU with the designs.  The way I see it, in sewing there is very little that can actually be claimed as "original" anymore as every pattern is just an amalgam of different ideas.  Furthermore, your bag had the additions of the wallet strap/hook and the water bottle holder AND from the looks of it the extra pocket on the back. I think the differences are significant enough to be able to call it your OWN and sell it without issue. 



PurpleEars said:


> I think my pride was the part that suffered the most from my fall. My hip was sore when I used my Rosetta as a cross body bag (the bag rests right on top of where I landed) and had to walk around in the airport on Thursday and Friday. Yup, my plane ended up at the furthest gates possible, plus we had to walk across the tarmac! Oh well, at least I am home now.



I am sorry you are so sore but glad that you made it home safely. Now hopefully you can rest and recover.


No sewing at the machine for me the past few days. Life has been a whirl-wind. Poor DS has been rather sick (first fever and then after that he got a rash....needless to say I won't be going to church in the morning).  I was able to work on a bib for my nephew for Thanksgiving. I had purchased it at Target for 50¢.  I hand embroidered his name on there and then switched out the cheapy velcro closure for a snap. I think it turned out rather cute.






Close up of the embroidery.....not too bad for free handing it.






The other thing I've started working on (or rather helping DDs 8 & 5 work on) is some felt ornaments they will be giving away as Christmas presents. This is their first time doing any kind of embroidery (or needlework for that matter) and I think they are doing a fantastic job. I am one proud mama!


----------



## miprender

BridgetR3 said:


> I must be honest though that I've only ever really sewn curtains for my classroom and well...those large pillow case things for the nap mats for my sons.  I don't have daughters but this just looks like so much fun that I may have to try my hand at it.
> 
> I need to borrow a machine first to see if I will stick it out though as my crafting hobbies usually last about 1-3 months before I crash, burn and give up.
> 
> Anything really easy to make that I could start with (even if it's not beautiful)?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!! I can't wait to go back and look through this entire thread!!!



 I see you have two boys like me (but a little older) and I made all their shorts using the easy fit pants pattern for our trip and then I appliqued their Tshirts to match.



DMGeurts said:


> Thank you, I am so very embarassed and even more heartbroken.  I was super excited that everyone liked my bag - and then to find out that it isn't even mine, after I worked really, really hard on it.
> 
> I just want to go hide in a corner.
> 
> D~



 Believe me no one was thinking that. I think there are so many patterns out there but I would still be interested in yours.



smile5sunshine said:


> No sewing at the machine for me the past few days. Life has been a whirl-wind. Poor DS has been rather sick (first fever and then after that he got a rash....needless to say I won't be going to church in the morning).  I was able to work on a bib for my nephew for Thanksgiving. I had purchased it at Target for 50¢.  I hand embroidered his name on there and then switched out the cheapy velcro closure for a snap. I think it turned out rather cute.



Sorry to hear about your son. Hope he feels better.
The little bib is cute.


----------



## PatchPixie

smile5sunshine said:


> The other thing I've started working on (or rather helping DDs 8 & 5 work on) is some felt ornaments they will be giving away as Christmas presents. This is their first time doing any kind of embroidery (or needlework for that matter) and I think they are doing a fantastic job. I am one proud mama!



 These are adorable!! 

I love the Grinch skirt and holiday dress for Barbara, too!! 

Hoping to finish some dresses today


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:









Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning,
    Sally asked if I had posted a pattern for the Ruffle Bottom Grinch Skirt.  To answer:  No, I didn't post a pattern.  Back in the summer I was surfing the net for patterns for toddler skirts.  I came across one that had ruffles on the bottom but it was in spring colors.  They remember looking through a group of photos and she used a serger to finish off all of her hems.  I don't have a serger so I just did a quick look and forgot about it until I wanted to make this one and of course I couldn't find the pattern again.
    I just measured from waist to knee...then added 2" for waist and 2" for hem for the base of the skirt.  Cut it the length I needed using the whole 44/45 inches of fabric.  Then I cut the ruffles - 2 pieces 4" x 45" for each color.  Since I couldn't find the skirt online again and I don't remember what they did with the top ruffle so the raw edge wouldn't show I just decided to cover it with the ribbon.  
     I'm thinking about making another one....if I do I'll have to take pictures of the different steps.
     Hope the above helped....
Sheila


----------



## NiniMorris

I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.

Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.

Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.  

Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.

A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone. 

Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.

I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).  

Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!

Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!  

Nini


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.



GORGEOUS!!!!  and I love the turkey shirts   I wish I had time to make the boys Turkey Shirts for Thanksgiving - I planned on it, but I still have so much sewing to do before we leave 



miprender said:


> Believe me no one was thinking that. I think there are so many patterns out there but I would still be interested in yours.



See D~  what did I tell you?  No one thinks that!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.
> 
> Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.
> 
> A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone.
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini



I hope it's just needless worrying!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

smile5sunshine said:


> No sewing at the machine for me the past few days. Life has been a whirl-wind. Poor DS has been rather sick (first fever and then after that he got a rash....needless to say I won't be going to church in the morning).  I was able to work on a bib for my nephew for Thanksgiving. I had purchased it at Target for 50¢.  I hand embroidered his name on there and then switched out the cheapy velcro closure for a snap. I think it turned out rather cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the embroidery.....not too bad for free handing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing I've started working on (or rather helping DDs 8 & 5 work on) is some felt ornaments they will be giving away as Christmas presents. This is their first time doing any kind of embroidery (or needlework for that matter) and I think they are doing a fantastic job. I am one proud mama!


Fabulous hand embroidery -- I think I tried a name once and just threw it away!  And your kids are doing a great job with the ornaments 



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.


Love the turkeys and now makes me want to whip up a turkey shirt for dd -- she could wear it to school this week.  Chip and Dale are adorable too.  And your bat mitzvah items are beyond outstanding!!!!  Love the gold embroidery.  Just gorgeous!



NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.
> 
> Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.
> 
> A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone.
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini


You must be my twin.  I am so you -- I look up every little sign and symptom and then am determined to believe I am about to die.  I swore I had bladder cancer with the blood in my urine (and while I was found not to, they never could explain the blood in my urine which I still have!).  In all seriousness, do make an appt and get it checked out.  Always better safe than sorry and it will be good to be reassured if it's nothing, and should it be something best to treat asap.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.
> 
> Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.
> 
> A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone.
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini


I hope it is nothing, which is most likely what it will be.  I have had some "itching" deep in the tissue where I had my scars from my mastectomy.  My dr said it was probably nerve endings that get irritated.  She also has always told me to stay away from the internet.  She said that almost nothing you read on there actually pertains to you or your personal situation.  It mostly just scares you.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Nini,   
    Ease your mind and go to the doctor!  This is coming from someone you hadn't seen a GYN or had a physical in 30 years.  I'm fine but I had a scare in the past 6 months with a cyst on my pancreas.  My beautiful daughter pushed me to do the right thing.
Sheila


----------



## disneymomof1

Hi Everyone, I have not posted in ages, but we just returned from a fantastic week at WDW.  We had great weather and believe it or not I did let my DH relax, we spent nearly every afternoon at the pool.  I had made my DD skirts and T's and then about a week before the trip she asked if I was going to make her any dressesso I quickly made a christmas dress for MVMCP.




This obviously was her Epcot outfit and my personal fave !!




This outfit was made for DD by another Diser Alicia (I forget her Dis Name) but we won a giveaway on her facebook page.  Excuse DD's hair it was still wet and looks incredibly messy.








This was our Animal Kingdom outfit, this is heathersue's zebra, supposed to have mickey ear's on it but my needle kept breaking and I got frustrated, therefore, no mickey ears!




Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
I will continue in the next post !!!


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> I hope it is nothing, which is most likely what it will be.  I have had some "itching" deep in the tissue where I had my scars from my mastectomy.  My dr said it was probably nerve endings that get irritated.  She also has always told me to stay away from the internet.  She said that almost nothing you read on there actually pertains to you or your personal situation.  It mostly just scares you.  Please keep us updated.



See, my doctor warned me that I could have that problem, since they had to go deeper than they thought they would.  (way deeper!) But other than the first couple of months I never had any problems.  

I feel better knowing this....



(did I mention that I have lost two aunts and two cousins to breast cancer?)

Nini


----------



## disneymomof1

This was the dress I quickly did for MVMCP, I can't believe I didn't get a better picture !!




DD wore this around the AKL the night we explored the resort !




This outfit was worn twice, once at breakfast at the Crystal Palace and then for our second visit to Hollywood Studios.




Dancing with Jessie at the Christmas Party !





Getting ready to head to airport, we had a great time, enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, MVMCP, lots of fun and sun !!!!R]


----------



## lynnanddbyz

.

I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.  



Grinch and Bows by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

I want one in my size.  That is adorable.  Did you use a pattern?


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> See, my doctor warned me that I could have that problem, since they had to go deeper than they thought they would.  (way deeper!) But other than the first couple of months I never had any problems.
> 
> I feel better knowing this....
> 
> 
> 
> (did I mention that I have lost two aunts and two cousins to breast cancer?)
> 
> Nini


Have you been tested for the BRCA genes?



disneymomof1 said:


> This was the dress I quickly did for MVMCP, I can't believe I didn't get a better picture !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD wore this around the AKL the night we explored the resort !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was worn twice, once at breakfast at the Crystal Palace and then for our second visit to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Jessie at the Christmas Party !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to head to airport, we had a great time, enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, MVMCP, lots of fun and sun !!!!R]



All the outfits are great but I especially love the airplane with Mickey ears.  That is so cute!  Where did that applique come from?


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini



Nini, get to the Dr. and have this checked out. Please be diligent in your health, especially when it is in regards to cancer. I'd rather have the DR. tell me it's something silly, then to wait to long and find out it should have been taken care of earlier!! Let us know what the DR. says!!!! We all care about you. 



disneymomof1 said:


> Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
> I will continue in the next post !!!



I just love them all, but this one is my favorite! 



DMGeurts said:


> ivey_family said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you had taken someone elses pattern. I sure wouldn't let it stop me from drafting my own style. I thought it looked different around the zipper area. See how the tab at the end of the zipper sticks up? It looks to be a pretty basic sort of Vera Bradley type of bag. But just because they may look the same, doesn't mean they are constructed the same. How many patterns have we all seen of the twirl skirt? Too many to count.
> 
> BTW... D. I'd wait for your patter, becuase I know how wonderful your work is, but I was looking for a Xmas gift. And from looking at this pattern, I was thinking to change some things up. But my point is that I would, and I still just might, get the wonderful Serendipity style bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneymomof1

All of the appliques that I did for our trip (in the above pictures) came from heathersue.


----------



## VBAndrea

disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have not posted in ages, but we just returned from a fantastic week at WDW.  We had great weather and believe it or not I did let my DH relax, we spent nearly every afternoon at the pool.  I had made my DD skirts and T's and then about a week before the trip she asked if I was going to make her any dressesso I quickly made a christmas dress for MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This obviously was her Epcot outfit and my personal fave !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was made for DD by another Diser Alicia (I forget her Dis Name) but we won a giveaway on her facebook page.  Excuse DD's hair it was still wet and looks incredibly messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our Animal Kingdom outfit, this is heathersue's zebra, supposed to have mickey ear's on it but my needle kept breaking and I got frustrated, therefore, no mickey ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
> I will continue in the next post !!!





disneymomof1 said:


> This was the dress I quickly did for MVMCP, I can't believe I didn't get a better picture !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD wore this around the AKL the night we explored the resort !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was worn twice, once at breakfast at the Crystal Palace and then for our second visit to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Jessie at the Christmas Party !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to head to airport, we had a great time, enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, MVMCP, lots of fun and sun !!!!R]



Absolutely everything is fabulous!  I'm a bit partial to both the Epcot outfit and the one she wore to Chef Mickey.  I also ADORE the jewelry!!!  Did you make it?


----------



## VBAndrea

Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....




































http://www.costumersguide.com/pepper/p3.jpg
Not sure if that will work -- but this way you can compare my work to the authentic costumes.  I also have detailing on the backs, but didn't photograph those.


----------



## VBAndrea

And since I was taking pics, this is a shirt I did ages ago -- maybe in May or June.  It is a fill design and took about three hours to do.  I have two or three more large fill trains to do, but time is not on my side!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....


Awesome, awesome, awesome!  What great detailing!


----------



## Piper

NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.
> 
> Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.
> 
> A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone.
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini



Nini,  No one is laughing!  Please get this checked out.  It is so much better to be checked and find nothing than to ignore it and have a problem that gets ignored!


----------



## smile5sunshine

miprender said:


> Sorry to hear about your son. Hope he feels better.
> The little bib is cute.



Thank you! My son is feeling MUCH better today



PatchPixie said:


> These are adorable!!
> Hoping to finish some dresses today



Thank you and I can't wait to see your dresses when you are finished.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.



Wow the Bat Mitzvah tallis and kippah sets are so gorgeous! Fabulous job.



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning,
> Sally asked if I had posted a pattern for the Ruffle Bottom Grinch Skirt.  To answer:  No, I didn't post a pattern.  Back in the summer I was surfing the net for patterns for toddler skirts.  I came across one that had ruffles on the bottom but it was in spring colors.  They remember looking through a group of photos and she used a serger to finish off all of her hems.  I don't have a serger so I just did a quick look and forgot about it until I wanted to make this one and of course I couldn't find the pattern again.
> I just measured from waist to knee...then added 2" for waist and 2" for hem for the base of the skirt.  Cut it the length I needed using the whole 44/45 inches of fabric.  Then I cut the ruffles - 2 pieces 4" x 45" for each color.  Since I couldn't find the skirt online again and I don't remember what they did with the top ruffle so the raw edge wouldn't show I just decided to cover it with the ribbon.
> I'm thinking about making another one....if I do I'll have to take pictures of the different steps.
> Hope the above helped....
> Sheila



Thanks for posting that. It does help, although I'd still LOVE to see a tutorial if you ever make another.



NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.
> 
> Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.
> 
> A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone.
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini



Oh hugs and prayers that it turns out to be nothing but I agree with everyone else, go ahead and get checked out for the peace of mind. 



disneymomof1 said:


> This was the dress I quickly did for MVMCP, I can't believe I didn't get a better picture !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD wore this around the AKL the night we explored the resort !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was worn twice, once at breakfast at the Crystal Palace and then for our second visit to Hollywood Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing with Jessie at the Christmas Party !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to head to airport, we had a great time, enjoyed the Food and Wine Festival, MVMCP, lots of fun and sun !!!!R]




Wow all those outfits are so cute! I LOVE your fabric pairings.



VBAndrea said:


> Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....



Wow how long did those take you??? They are so well made! I bet your kids were thrilled to have such awesome costumes.



VBAndrea said:


> And since I was taking pics, this is a shirt I did ages ago -- maybe in May or June.  It is a fill design and took about three hours to do.  I have two or three more large fill trains to do, but time is not on my side!



Three HOURS   I can see why you haven't gotten around to finishing the others yet!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Looking for help with BOLT.

Has anyone done any Bolt clothes?  Would love some ideas/inspiration.  Is there any Bolt fabric that I have missed???  My DD would love a Bolt dress!!!  Our dogs middle name is even Bolt she loves Bolt so much

Thank you for any help you can provide!!!

Warmly, Erika


----------



## mphalens

I posted on Facebook, so I apologize for those of you seeing this twice!

I am halfway done with my four Epcot Mickey Head shirts!  I'm giving up for tonight because I need to re-stablize Finn's shirt and after I finish the tiny bit on his shirt, I still have my shirt & DH's to go around the Mickey Hat part in black - and my back wants a break 

But - here's Phalen's all done!





I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today - 
Phalen's (front):





(back):





Finn's (this is when I realized DH had put them on him backwards  ):





(front):





(back):





I'm getting there!  I have two pieces of Denim Decoupage to do (a skirt and a pair of capris) - but everything is cut and ready.
I have a skirt to add a ruffle to, two pairs of jeans to use some heat n' bond ULTRA on, two pairs of easy fits, a pair of easy fits for me (which I have yet to cut b/c I haven't printed that pattern yet), Tie T-shirts for the boys, 3 plain Mickey Heads to applique to shirts, and 3 "vintage mickey" applique shirts to make.  Not bad, right?


----------



## erikawolf2004

mphalens said:


> I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today -
> Phalen's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (this is when I realized DH had put them on him backwards  ):



These are adorable.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I posted on Facebook, so I apologize for those of you seeing this twice!
> 
> I am halfway done with my four Epcot Mickey Head shirts!  I'm giving up for tonight because I need to re-stablize Finn's shirt and after I finish the tiny bit on his shirt, I still have my shirt & DH's to go around the Mickey Hat part in black - and my back wants a break
> 
> But - here's Phalen's all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today -
> Phalen's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (this is when I realized DH had put them on him backwards  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there!  I have two pieces of Denim Decoupage to do (a skirt and a pair of capris) - but everything is cut and ready.
> I have a skirt to add a ruffle to, two pairs of jeans to use some heat n' bond ULTRA on, two pairs of easy fits, a pair of easy fits for me (which I have yet to cut b/c I haven't printed that pattern yet), Tie T-shirts for the boys, 3 plain Mickey Heads to applique to shirts, and 3 "vintage mickey" applique shirts to make.  Not bad, right?


Looking great Marianne!  Bravo on all the hand appliqueing -- I know what a pain it is and once you do get your embroidery machine you will want to shoot yourself for not get it earlier -- I speak from experience.  Though I want to shoot myself right now b/c I woke at 3 something am with a massive 

The cars pants looks awesome with the shirts!  Very well done indeed  -- LOVE these outfits!

Hope your back recovers so you can get back to work!


----------



## dianemom2

erikawolf2004 said:


> Looking for help with BOLT.
> 
> Has anyone done any Bolt clothes?  Would love some ideas/inspiration.  Is there any Bolt fabric that I have missed???  My DD would love a Bolt dress!!!  Our dogs middle name is even Bolt she loves Bolt so much
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide!!!
> 
> Warmly, Erika


Sorry I haven't seen any Bolt fabrics.  You might look on Etsy or Ebay.  Maybe somebody on there has some Bolt fabrics.



mphalens said:


> I posted on Facebook, so I apologize for those of you seeing this twice!
> 
> I am halfway done with my four Epcot Mickey Head shirts!  I'm giving up for tonight because I need to re-stablize Finn's shirt and after I finish the tiny bit on his shirt, I still have my shirt & DH's to go around the Mickey Hat part in black - and my back wants a break
> 
> But - here's Phalen's all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today -
> Phalen's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a skirt to add a ruffle to, two pairs of jeans to use some heat n' bond ULTRA on, two pairs of easy fits, a pair of easy fits for me (which I have yet to cut b/c I haven't printed that pattern yet), Tie T-shirts for the boys, 3 plain Mickey Heads to applique to shirts, and 3 "vintage mickey" applique shirts to make.  Not bad, right?



I love the Epcot Mickey head.  Good job on the hand applique.  I can't do that.  My machine doesn't stitch it nicely enough!  The Cars outfits are adorable.  They turned out very well.  

Sounds like you have a very busy week ahead of you. You have lots of projects.


----------



## DMGeurts

And I don't have time to multi-quote this morning...

First of all... *Thank you everyone for your kind words about my bag...  *I really felt awful, but I really appreciate that all of you were so understanding.  It means more to me than you know.  

*Nini-* Please get to the Dr. and get this checked out.  Look at what could have happened to me a couple of weeks ago - all because I was ignoring my symptoms...  I could have died because I was too scared to go into the Dr.  In the end, it turned out to be something very treatable, and it really relieved my mind a lot.  So, please, we all care very much about you - get it checked out.  

*Andrea... * Your Halloween costumes were just amazing - I cannot believe all the details you put into them - they really are fabulous!  

*Marianne...*  All of you stuff for your trip is just adorable - and that Epcot ball looks awesome - GREAT JOB!!!  

D~  <--- who hopes she didn't miss anyone...


----------



## cogero

so many cute things. 

Andrea those costumes are fabulous. and Ilove the train filled.

Marianne I love all your cute things for your trip.

I finished a give yesterday. Now on to more trip sewing and another give.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Okay - here is our girl Lindsay - Im posting her now, so you can be thinking over the weekend and during any Black Friday shopping. There are alot of special and fun things to do for her since she is a teen. She LOVES pj pants and tshirts! Loves photography, scrapbooking and baking! She is a preppy girl, and loves the traditional Mickey and Pooh charaters as well as some Lilo and Stitch, Harry Potter and Tink and the Fairies!!!! 

Also, if you could please go to their PTR and just say Hi to them and help them get excited about their trip. Mom had kind of let it go since no one was really following it! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2725867 

She looks just like a typical teenage girl - yet she is in so much pain and this disease is just dabilitating her! We have the power to cheer her up!!!!!!!





Thanks everyone for helping her, even at this busy time of year!! Even if you dont want to sew, how about sending her some scrapbooking supplies or hair bows or a fleece blanket? Please consider helping Lindsay - and if you have any teens at home, maybe they could help you pick some things out!!!!


----------



## tricia

Nini - Did you take everyone's advice and call the doctor's office?  I think that is the safest thing to do.





DMGeurts said:


> *Wow...  I am really sorry everyone*...  Honest to God - I did not use this pattern to make my bags... but it looks exactly like mine.  I guess I won't be drafting my own pattern after all.
> 
> D~



I'm with everyone else, I *so* don't think that you were trying to copy another small business lady.  I do think you were both copying and then *improving upon* the Vera Bradley hipster, but I'm OK with that.  Most, if not all patterns out there in cyber world are copies of something somewhere.  




smile5sunshine said:


> No sewing at the machine for me the past few days. Life has been a whirl-wind. Poor DS has been rather sick (first fever and then after that he got a rash....needless to say I won't be going to church in the morning).  I was able to work on a bib for my nephew for Thanksgiving. I had purchased it at Target for 50¢.  I hand embroidered his name on there and then switched out the cheapy velcro closure for a snap. I think it turned out rather cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the embroidery.....not too bad for free handing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing I've started working on (or rather helping DDs 8 & 5 work on) is some felt ornaments they will be giving away as Christmas presents. This is their first time doing any kind of embroidery (or needlework for that matter) and I think they are doing a fantastic job. I am one proud mama!



Very cute bib, and the kids are doing a great job too.  My 10 year old son will be making Christmas ornaments for his teachers too, but he loves my embroidery machine and will be making some ITH stuff.




dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.



Cute Turkeys, and awesome job on the bat mitzvah stuff.



disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have not posted in ages, but we just returned from a fantastic week at WDW.  We had great weather and believe it or not I did let my DH relax, we spent nearly every afternoon at the pool.  I had made my DD skirts and T's and then about a week before the trip she asked if I was going to make her any dressesso I quickly made a christmas dress for MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This obviously was her Epcot outfit and my personal fave !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit was made for DD by another Diser Alicia (I forget her Dis Name) but we won a giveaway on her facebook page.  Excuse DD's hair it was still wet and looks incredibly messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our Animal Kingdom outfit, this is heathersue's zebra, supposed to have mickey ear's on it but my needle kept breaking and I got frustrated, therefore, no mickey ears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
> I will continue in the next post !!!



Great outfits, love the last one especially.



VBAndrea said:


> Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....



Awesome job, they look great.


----------



## tricia

mphalens said:


> I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today -
> Phalen's (front):



Seeing things twice is fine, better than missing something.

super cute stuff.  Phalen has a  'I need to hold my breath, these pants are too tight' face going on.  Are you sure he's not modelling Finn's?


----------



## erikawolf2004

I haven't been on here in a while...but now we have another trip planned for June that I have started on  I miss all of you when I'm away, but I spend way too much time on the computer!!!!



lynnanddbyz said:


> .
> 
> I finished another Grinch Skirt...decided to try something with ruffles instead of tiers this time.
> 
> I want one in my size.  That is adorable.  Did you use a pattern?[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is sooo cute, love the ribbon/bow details!
> 
> [quote="VBAndrea, post: 43296222"]Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....
> 
> [IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/andie1s/Halloween2011GeorgeandJohn.jpg




These are amazing!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> And since I was taking pics, this is a shirt I did ages ago -- maybe in May or June.  It is a fill design and took about three hours to do.  I have two or three more large fill trains to do, but time is not on my side!




This is really cool, reminds me of the Polar Express.


Disneymomto1, I loved all of your outfits for your trip!!!  I love Disney at Christmas!!


And those Bat Mitzpha(sp) items are really beautiful!!!!

It is always so fun to see everyone's beautiful handy work....I have been away for far too long!!!

Erika


----------



## cogero

My little guy fell asleep on the way home so speech is cancelled. I am going to go and work on a few projects while he is asleep.


----------



## NiniMorris

Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!

They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.  

I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!

Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!



Nini


----------



## SallyfromDE

tricia said:


> I'm with everyone else, I *so* don't think that you were trying to copy another small business lady.  I do think you were both copying and then *improving upon* the Vera Bradley hipster, but I'm OK with that.  Most, if not all patterns out there in cyber world are copies of something somewhere.



That is so true. I work in retail, and you can see how all the "cheap" brands copy off of the designers. Have you ever seen the fashion shows after the Oscars, where these companies hurry up and come out with a style matching the one on the red carpet? I usually see it on the View.


----------



## erikawolf2004

NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!
> 
> They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.
> 
> I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!
> 
> Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



What wonderful news for your family and just in time for the holidays!!! And God willing you will have a new little person in your lives next Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

erikawolf2004 said:


> What wonderful news for your family and just in time for the holidays!!! And God willing you will have a new little person in your lives next Thanksgiving!!!



LOL...since we are going to Disney right after Thanksgiving...I'm guessing it will be more like a few days after Thanksgiving before a new baby will make its appearance!  


Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!
> 
> They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.
> 
> I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!
> 
> Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini


wonderful news!!!!!!! god is good!


----------



## mphalens

tricia said:


> Seeing things twice is fine, better than missing something.
> 
> super cute stuff.  Phalen has a  'I need to hold my breath, these pants are too tight' face going on.  Are you sure he's not modelling Finn's?



That's his "I keep dancing and laughing while you're trying to take a picture with the phone" face 



NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!
> 
> They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.
> 
> I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!
> 
> Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Congrats!!!  That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

smile5sunshine said:


> No sewing at the machine for me the past few days. Life has been a whirl-wind. Poor DS has been rather sick (first fever and then after that he got a rash....needless to say I won't be going to church in the morning).  I was able to work on a bib for my nephew for Thanksgiving. I had purchased it at Target for 50¢.  I hand embroidered his name on there and then switched out the cheapy velcro closure for a snap. I think it turned out rather cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the embroidery.....not too bad for free handing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing I've started working on (or rather helping DDs 8 & 5 work on) is some felt ornaments they will be giving away as Christmas presents. This is their first time doing any kind of embroidery (or needlework for that matter) and I think they are doing a fantastic job. I am one proud mama!



I am sorry to hear that your son has been sick. That's a cute bib! Your children did a wonderful job on those ornaments. You should be proud!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.



Cute shirts! The bar mitzvah set look beautiful! I really like the detailing in the embroidery. Great job!



NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a breast cancer scare.  A mammogram found some suspicious areas, three other super mammograms later I had a lumpectomy and biopsy.  (it actually wasn't a lumpectomy, because there was no lump.)  The doctor told me I would have a quarter inch scar...he uses a different ruler than I do...it is a good two inches.  Just prior to the surgery we had already talked about my options.  Because of what they suspected I would have a radical double mastectomy and reconstruction surgery.  That surgery was already scheduled even before the biopsy.
> 
> Test results came back sort of negative, so, other than mammograms every 6 months for three years, no further treatments needed.
> 
> A few months ago, I started having 'itchies' in the area where the scar is.  Not on the skin, but deep under the skin.  Not the type where you could actually scratch.  This has been eight years since the surgery, so I am assuming that any itchiness from the surgery would have been long gone.
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini



Nini, no one here is going to laugh at you. Please go and check with a doctor so you can have the peace of mind (if it is nothing) or have the appropriate treatment (if it is something).



disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have not posted in ages, but we just returned from a fantastic week at WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
> I will continue in the next post !!!



Thanks for sharing your pictures. I like this set the best!



VBAndrea said:


> Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have detailing on the backs, but didn't photograph those.



Wow wow wow! How many hours did you spend on that? They look amazing!



VBAndrea said:


> And since I was taking pics, this is a shirt I did ages ago -- maybe in May or June.  It is a fill design and took about three hours to do.  I have two or three more large fill trains to do, but time is not on my side!



3 hours?! I guess that's why we all like applique!



erikawolf2004 said:


> Looking for help with BOLT.
> 
> Has anyone done any Bolt clothes?  Would love some ideas/inspiration.  Is there any Bolt fabric that I have missed???  My DD would love a Bolt dress!!!  Our dogs middle name is even Bolt she loves Bolt so much
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide!!!
> 
> Warmly, Erika



Sorry I do not have any suggestions for you. I didn't see any Bolt fabric at all in my travels.



mphalens said:


> I posted on Facebook, so I apologize for those of you seeing this twice!
> 
> I am halfway done with my four Epcot Mickey Head shirts!  I'm giving up for tonight because I need to re-stablize Finn's shirt and after I finish the tiny bit on his shirt, I still have my shirt & DH's to go around the Mickey Hat part in black - and my back wants a break
> 
> But - here's Phalen's all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today -
> Phalen's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (this is when I realized DH had put them on him backwards  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting there!  I have two pieces of Denim Decoupage to do (a skirt and a pair of capris) - but everything is cut and ready.
> I have a skirt to add a ruffle to, two pairs of jeans to use some heat n' bond ULTRA on, two pairs of easy fits, a pair of easy fits for me (which I have yet to cut b/c I haven't printed that pattern yet), Tie T-shirts for the boys, 3 plain Mickey Heads to applique to shirts, and 3 "vintage mickey" applique shirts to make.  Not bad, right?



Great job on the Epcot ball! The pants are cute. I hope your family will have lots of fun when you are away!



DMGeurts said:


> And I don't have time to multi-quote this morning...
> 
> First of all... *Thank you everyone for your kind words about my bag...  *I really felt awful, but I really appreciate that all of you were so understanding.  It means more to me than you know.
> 
> D~  <--- who hopes she didn't miss anyone...



D~ - I meant to say something too. I never would in a million years thought you copied someone else's design. Honestly, there are only so many ways to do crossbody bag, you know. I was actually thinking that it was a case of "great minds think alike."



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Okay - here is our girl Lindsay - Im posting her now, so you can be thinking over the weekend and during any Black Friday shopping. There are alot of special and fun things to do for her since she is a teen. She LOVES pj pants and tshirts! Loves photography, scrapbooking and baking! She is a preppy girl, and loves the traditional Mickey and Pooh charaters as well as some Lilo and Stitch, Harry Potter and Tink and the Fairies!!!!
> 
> Also, if you could please go to their PTR and just say Hi to them and help them get excited about their trip. Mom had kind of let it go since no one was really following it!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2725867
> 
> She looks just like a typical teenage girl - yet she is in so much pain and this disease is just dabilitating her! We have the power to cheer her up!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping her, even at this busy time of year!! Even if you dont want to sew, how about sending her some scrapbooking supplies or hair bows or a fleece blanket? Please consider helping Lindsay - and if you have any teens at home, maybe they could help you pick some things out!!!!



Thanks for getting this latest Give up and running Wendy.



NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!
> 
> They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.
> 
> I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!
> 
> Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



That is exciting Nini!


----------



## ivey_family

Arrgh!  I lost a long multi quote earlier.  Not sure how that happened.  Let me try again.



smile5sunshine said:


> The other thing I've started working on (or rather helping DDs 8 & 5 work on) is some felt ornaments they will be giving away as Christmas presents. This is their first time doing any kind of embroidery (or needlework for that matter) and I think they are doing a fantastic job. I am one proud mama!



These ornaments are really cute!  Great job to your dds!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.



I love the turkey shirts, but those shawls are stunning!  May I ask what the Hebrew says?



NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> Eleven years ago I had my first cancer scare.  After not going to the gyn for over 18 years, I went in for some problems and they found some 'abnormal' cells.  After a partial biopsy they decided it was cancerous cells, and I had a complete hysterectomy.  Everything was taken out...including my cervix.  As it turned out the uterus was only pre-cancerous, but the cervix was cancerous...opposite of what the doctor thought.
> 
> Nini



As everyone else already said - get thee to a doctor forthwith!  Your family needs you worry-free and healthy!



disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have not posted in ages, but we just returned from a fantastic week at WDW.  We had great weather and believe it or not I did let my DH relax, we spent nearly every afternoon at the pool.  I had made my DD skirts and T's and then about a week before the trip she asked if I was going to make her any dressesso I quickly made a christmas dress for MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This obviously was her Epcot outfit and my personal fave !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
> I will continue in the next post !!!]




Thanks for sharing your photos!  These two outfits are my favorite!  May I CASE those skirts?  So cute.  And your dd has the most beautiful eyes and smile!  She is very photogenic!



VBAndrea said:


> Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.costumersguide.com/pepper/p3.jpg
> Not sure if that will work -- but this way you can compare my work to the authentic costumes.  I also have detailing on the backs, but didn't photograph those.



A.Maz.Ing  Those are incredible!  The detail is just...wow!

BTW, the lady who runs Costumer's Guide is an acquaintance of mine from Star Wars costuming.  You should send her copies of your photos for her site!  She's a HUGE Beatles fan!

(I'm embarrassed to admit that I was expecting to see the costumes from the Bee Gee's Sgt. Pepper album.  I have no idea why I get those confused!)



mphalens said:


> I am halfway done with my four Epcot Mickey Head shirts!  I'm giving up for tonight because I need to re-stablize Finn's shirt and after I finish the tiny bit on his shirt, I still have my shirt & DH's to go around the Mickey Hat part in black - and my back wants a break
> 
> But - here's Phalen's all done!



Great job on everything!  The boys are going to be stylin'!  Good luck with the rest of your To-Do list!



NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured.
> Nini



Wow!  That's wonderful news!  You truly have something to be thankful for this year!  (Now, get to the doctor so you have two things!   )



So, after several votes in favor, I decided to go for the Robin Hood and Maid Marian shirts for my sister's kids.  I almost regretted it when I looked at the stitch chart for Marian - time consuming!  (Heather - when you have some free time, how about doing some lesser known characters for us!!)

And, last night, it occurred to me that I should make the same shirts for all the grandkids and my parents - so, 7 Robins and 6 Marians.  No, the machine will not be leaving with my mom after all.  Dh is going to kill me!

He will also try again when he finds out I bought 4.5 yards of this tonight for our next trip, whenever that might be.  But, who can resist Mickey fabric at 60% off!





December suddenly got busy, so back to work I go!
Regards,
C.


----------



## mphalens

I knocked a couple more things off my "to do" list tonight! 

I finished all four of our Epcot Mickey shirts and both of the boys Comic Strip Mickey Easy Fits!  I also cut out parts of one of my last appliques and worked on my Figment skirt.

Finn & DH modeled their shirts for me 





Excuse DH - he did NOT want his picture taken and it's Monday so he's scruffy 





Here's a pic of Finn's easy fits too:


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I love the turkey shirts, but those shawls are stunning!  May I ask what the Hebrew says?
> 
> 
> He will also try again when he finds out I bought 4.5 yards of this tonight for our next trip, whenever that might be.  But, who can resist Mickey fabric at 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.


The Hebrew has the blessing that says "Blessed are You, G-d, Ruler of the Universe, who has commanded us with the Divine Commandments to wrap oneself with tallit."

I bought some of that same Mickey fabric for the last Big Give.  I have about 1/2 yard left.  I am sure it will come in handy for another big give at some point.




mphalens said:


> I knocked a couple more things off my "to do" list tonight!
> 
> I finished all four of our Epcot Mickey shirts and both of the boys Comic Strip Mickey Easy Fits!  I also cut out parts of one of my last appliques and worked on my Figment skirt.
> 
> Finn & DH modeled their shirts for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse DH - he did NOT want his picture taken and it's Monday so he's scruffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn's easy fits too:


Everything turned out great!  I love the shirts and the shorts are very cute!


----------



## DMGeurts

tricia said:


> I'm with everyone else, I *so* don't think that you were trying to copy another small business lady.  I do think you were both copying and then *improving upon* the Vera Bradley hipster, but I'm OK with that.  Most, if not all patterns out there in cyber world are copies of something somewhere.





PurpleEars said:


> D~ - I meant to say something too. I never would in a million years thought you copied someone else's design. Honestly, there are only so many ways to do crossbody bag, you know. I was actually thinking that it was a case of "great minds think alike."



Again, thank you.  



ivey_family said:


> And, last night, it occurred to me that I should make the same shirts for all the grandkids and my parents - so, 7 Robins and 6 Marians.  No, the machine will not be leaving with my mom after all.  Dh is going to kill me!
> 
> He will also try again when he finds out I bought 4.5 yards of this tonight for our next trip, whenever that might be.  But, who can resist Mickey fabric at 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December suddenly got busy, so back to work I go!
> Regards,
> C.



Yay for keeping the machine...  Anyone want to drop their machine off for me to use for a while???  I know a lot of you *don't* use your embroidery machines on a daily basis - I would only need it for a year or two.  

And this is one of my fav holiday fabrics - I don't own any of it though...  



mphalens said:


> I knocked a couple more things off my "to do" list tonight!
> 
> I finished all four of our Epcot Mickey shirts and both of the boys Comic Strip Mickey Easy Fits!  I also cut out parts of one of my last appliques and worked on my Figment skirt.
> 
> Finn & DH modeled their shirts for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse DH - he did NOT want his picture taken and it's Monday so he's scruffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn's easy fits too:



CUTE!  I already commented in your PTR... but, you know me, I don't mind commenting again.

You're lucky your DH even posed for you... My DH would never pose - and he, for sure, would never wear a shirt I made for him - I don't think - I guess I've never attempted.  

    Doin' the "5 Day Dance" with you!!!     



NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!
> 
> They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.
> 
> I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!
> 
> Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!
> 
> Nini



Congratulations and what a wonderful relief for your family.  I hope they begin a family soon - how fun!!

D~


----------



## cogero

That Mickey Christmas Fabric is one of my favorite I used it on last years skirt that I am thinking of adding top stitching it. It is one of the skirts I made.

I used it for Barbara's auction.


----------



## Meshell2002

Marianne-- yeah for progress! it all looks great.

Nini- that's great news! I got my master's (nursing) @ UAB......love Birmingham hospitals. It's a beautiful day to drive today!

Picture day today for DD, then when we get back hoping to finish DS dress shirt so I can start blocking up DD christmas dress (running so behind on this, usually I'm done with christmas before thanksgiving, yikes!)


----------



## NiniMorris

Meshell2002 said:


> Nini- that's great news! I got my master's (nursing) @ UAB......love Birmingham hospitals. It's a beautiful day to drive today!



Maybe not such a good day for a drive...they had to wait an additional two hours at his cardiologist's appointment (he was born with a serious heart condition that required two open heart surgeries...first one at two days old) so they ended up not getting home until after midnight.  She said the traffic was terrible all the way home.

I didn't expect the traffic to get bad until tonight...guess I was wrong!

Nini


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of things that I worked on this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I mentioned these earlier this week so I thought I'd post pictures.  These are the tallis and kippah sets that I made my daughters for their bat mitzvah.  I still have the tie the fringe onto the corners but I'll do that like a month or so before their bat mitzvah.  I made these a while ago but I never posted them on here.



Everything looks wonderful.
Did you ever get enough of that fabric for the tables clothes? I remember you were looking for some but can't remember if you had enough.



NiniMorris said:


> I will probably delete this before I let it actually post...but here goes.
> 
> 
> Today, I decided to do some research...and now I am a bit scared.  It seems that this is a symptom of Inflammatory Breast Cancer (which is what they thought I had 8 years ago).  But I don't have any of the other symptoms.  No change in size (except that after the surgery I was a cup smaller on that size...and still am) no rash...nothing else.
> 
> I tend to be a worry wart anyway, and ignore my own health (hence the reason I had not gone to the gyn in 18 years...no need to!).
> 
> Now that I have written it all down, I am feeling rather silly.  I mean, I don't think I am a hypochondriac, but it sure reads that way to me!
> 
> Maybe I'll post this anyway, so everyone can have a good laugh at me!
> 
> Nini



 I agree with what everyone else has said. Just mention it to your DR. and go from there. I have a friend that was complaining that she wasn't feeling right and the more she worried the worse she felt until she went to the doctor. Luckily everything turned out OK and I think alot of her symptoms were stress related but I think it is always better to get a professional opinion than reading it on the internet.



disneymomof1 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have not posted in ages, but we just returned from a fantastic week at WDW.  We had great weather and believe it or not I did let my DH relax, we spent nearly every afternoon at the pool.  I had made my DD skirts and T's and then about a week before the trip she asked if I was going to make her any dressesso I quickly made a christmas dress for MVMCP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our Chef Mickey/Magic Kingdom outfit.  Another one of my favorites.
> I will continue in the next post !!!



Love all the pictures. All those outfits came out great.



VBAndrea said:


> Since it's almost Thanksgiving, I thought it a fine time to share Halloween photos.  Here you go .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.costumersguide.com/pepper/p3.jpg
> Not sure if that will work -- but this way you can compare my work to the authentic costumes.  I also have detailing on the backs, but didn't photograph those.



LOVE IT Those costumes are awesome.



VBAndrea said:


> And since I was taking pics, this is a shirt I did ages ago -- maybe in May or June.  It is a fill design and took about three hours to do.  I have two or three more large fill trains to do, but time is not on my side!



DS3 just saw the photo and said he wants a Polar Express shirt.
But WOW 3hrs is a long time but it came out beautiful



mphalens said:


> I posted on Facebook, so I apologize for those of you seeing this twice!
> 
> I am halfway done with my four Epcot Mickey Head shirts!  I'm giving up for tonight because I need to re-stablize Finn's shirt and after I finish the tiny bit on his shirt, I still have my shirt & DH's to go around the Mickey Hat part in black - and my back wants a break
> 
> I also finished their Cars Easy Fit Jeans today -
> Phalen's (front):



 Everything is coming along and your trip is almost here!



erikawolf2004 said:


> I haven't been on here in a while...but now we have another trip planned for June that I have started on  I miss all of you when I'm away, but I spend way too much time on the computer!!!!
> 
> Erika



When are you going? We will be down there from 6/23-7/6.



NiniMorris said:


> Just heard a few minutes ago from my daughter.  DSIL was declared cancer free for FIVE years.  He is now considered cured!
> 
> They have been hesitant about starting a family with the threat of the cancer returning looming over their heads.
> 
> I'm hoping this means we can start to expect a grand child soon!  Or at least start seriously planning one!
> 
> Can't wait for them to get back from Birmingham from the doctor's appointment!
> 
> Nini



That is wonderful news.



ivey_family said:


> He will also try again when he finds out I bought 4.5 yards of this tonight for our next trip, whenever that might be.  But, who can resist Mickey fabric at 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December suddenly got busy, so back to work I go!
> Regards,
> C.



WOW 60% off on that fabric. I bought the rest they had at my Joanne's but I think I only got 30%off.  
Yeah for keeping the machine longer. I was wondering how you were going to be able to return it


----------



## Meshell2002

NiniMorris said:


> Maybe not such a good day for a drive...they had to wait an additional two hours at his cardiologist's appointment (he was born with a serious heart condition that required two open heart surgeries...first one at two days old) so they ended up not getting home until after midnight.  She said the traffic was terrible all the way home.
> 
> I didn't expect the traffic to get bad until tonight...guess I was wrong!
> 
> Nini



Sorry about the late appt, glad everyone got home safe. I-65 can be a parking lot at times....I"m sure the other I's are the same way....especially rush hr on a non-holiday week. When I had an 8am class I always had to leave by 6am, even though I'm only 80 miles from B'Ham...the am traffic is that bad....and if my class got out at 4pm...I got home at 630 or 7pm. They don't have enough lanes to accomodate the amount of traffic, and over the yrs its gotten worse.

Still great news


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Everything looks wonderful.
> Did you ever get enough of that fabric for the tables clothes? I remember you were looking for some but can't remember if you had enough.



Yes, thanks to one of our Disboutiquer friends, NaeNae.  She helped me find the exact fabric I was looking for.  A very nice manager at her store gave her a list of  about 20 stores that still had the fabric in stock. So that night I got on the phone and started calling all the stores.  I managed to get just enough fabric by ordering from several stores.  A nice bonus was that the fabric ended up being on clearance for $1 per yard.  I spent almost as much on the shipping as on the fabric but I was so happy to find it.  The table clothes are all finished and put away for the big event.  My husband spent all summer laughing at me because I also made all the centerpieces while the kids were at summer camp.  He thinks that I am very funny because I have the table clothes, centerpieces, tallitot (plural of tallit) and kippahs finished but it is still 18 months until their bat  mitzvah.  I have always been a planner and I LOVE doing this kind of stuff!


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> So, after several votes in favor, I decided to go for the Robin Hood and Maid Marian shirts for my sister's kids.  I almost regretted it when I looked at the stitch chart for Marian - time consuming!  (Heather - when you have some free time, how about doing some lesser known characters for us!!)
> 
> And, last night, it occurred to me that I should make the same shirts for all the grandkids and my parents - so, 7 Robins and 6 Marians.  No, the machine will not be leaving with my mom after all.  Dh is going to kill me!
> 
> He will also try again when he finds out I bought 4.5 yards of this tonight for our next trip, whenever that might be.  But, who can resist Mickey fabric at 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December suddenly got busy, so back to work I go!
> Regards,
> C.



I hope those shirts will stitch out nicely for you. That's a cute fabric, especially at 60% off! I haven't seen that print at our Fabricland, though it may be a good thing...




mphalens said:


> I knocked a couple more things off my "to do" list tonight!
> 
> I finished all four of our Epcot Mickey shirts and both of the boys Comic Strip Mickey Easy Fits!  I also cut out parts of one of my last appliques and worked on my Figment skirt.
> 
> Finn & DH modeled their shirts for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse DH - he did NOT want his picture taken and it's Monday so he's scruffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn's easy fits too:



Great job! It's fun to see what other Disboutiquer's other half looks like (even when they are trying to be Grumpy).



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, thanks to one of our Disboutiquer friends, NaeNae.  She helped me find the exact fabric I was looking for.  A very nice manager at her store gave her a list of  about 20 stores that still had the fabric in stock. So that night I got on the phone and started calling all the stores.  I managed to get just enough fabric by ordering from several stores.  A nice bonus was that the fabric ended up being on clearance for $1 per yard.  I spent almost as much on the shipping as on the fabric but I was so happy to find it.  The table clothes are all finished and put away for the big event.  My husband spent all summer laughing at me because I also made all the centerpieces while the kids were at summer camp.  He thinks that I am very funny because I have the table clothes, centerpieces, tallitot (plural of tallit) and kippahs finished but it is still 18 months until their bat  mitzvah.  I have always been a planner and I LOVE doing this kind of stuff!



$1/yard was a great price. I enjoy hearing stories of how Disboutiquers helping each other out. I am a planner too, but not as nearly organized as you are!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!
Is anyone working on their Thanksgiving prep work yet? I baked some brownies to convert into brownie balls for Thanksgiving. Has anyone ever made them and then melted icing to dip them in? Im not totally fond of dipping them in the chocolate and then them having a shell - any ideas?

Also - is anyone willing to make a wheelchair bag for Lindsay? She could really use one. She could also use some fun wheelchair cusion covers (like a 16 x16 pillowcase) for her trip!! Lots of fun things still availabe to make for this wonderful teen!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Blazer's boxers ,he's hot natured and doesn't wear flannel pants in winter!he'like his Nanna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Elli's gown,she on the other hand burrows under the covers in winter...she takes after her Pawpaw!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 the pattern called for facing w/interfacing but i did that on th eothers { santa gowns coming up } and broke 2 neeldes through the thinkness of the doubled flannel + interfacing...so i just used binding on thi sone and it was so much easier...
 here are Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloes gowns...Chloe has some adfabric in the front,i'd cut down a bigger pattern and didn't really know what i was doing,hehe...so the neck was too wide so i put darts on the back and added striped fabric piece with elastic to gather it over her chest...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  my next project will be to case a dress i saw on a zulily ad...not sure if i can share it here,it's really pretty cream/red/green with a big flower on the waist,sorta of looks like a peasent pattern so thats what i will use...i have several pieces of brocade { tone on tone print in florals and suc?} i have 3 creams/4 reds/3 greens & 2 silvers...and you know me it is all { except for a remnant of green from joann} came from the thrift store..all beautiful table clothes......the zulily dress ad says something 'frocks' on it,in case you see the ad...
  thank you for looking...Brendi goes for another ultrasound tomorrow,hope to have a picture of the Poppy Seed...i think it should be Poppy if it's a girl...it's kinda sticking...!


----------



## erikawolf2004

miprender said:


> When are you going? We will be down there from 6/23-7/6.



We will just miss eachother, we are going 6/14-6/21.

Erika


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry for the driveby- I'm almost never near an actual computer, so multiquotes are a thing of the past... Dorrine- I think you should go ahead, I agree with the others- we know you did your own, and I'm willing to bet you did things differently; Goodness knows there are lots of pj pants patterns, but none quite like carla C's KWIM?

Nini- go to the doctor, if nothing else you can get the confirmation that its nothing.

OK, here's a quick day by day run through of the outfits for the trip as I was packing them.  The bow ties are for Duffy, sorry but he was being unbearable and wouldn't pose for me...

Day 1




These are the capris I mentioned on facebook; I used the soft and flexible velcro with the loop?(soft) side on the inside of the jeans and the hook?(rough) side on the right side of the ruffle facing out so that they met.  I covered the stitch lines from sewing the jean side of the velcro with trim.  I did a set of capris and long jeans so we can see how the weather goes, and there are 4 interchangeable ruffles to match outfits.  My mom and I are wearing Autism minnie shirts

Day 2 daytime (DHS)





Day 2 nighttime (DHS/Osborne Lights)





Day 3 MK (starting w/ breakfast at CP)





Day 4 Epcot/Surprise- lets just call it Princesspallooza




close up of Heathersue's design





Day 5 MK/Epcot for CP





Day 6 resort hopping MVMCP





Day 7 Epcot- focus on the santas 





Day 8 AK





Day 9 IoA/Uni




Close up of top





Day 10 IoA





Duffy trying to pack himself





I will try to get some good "action shots" during the trip, I promise...


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> Is anyone working on their Thanksgiving prep work yet? I baked some brownies to convert into brownie balls for Thanksgiving. Has anyone ever made them and then melted icing to dip them in? Im not totally fond of dipping them in the chocolate and then them having a shell - any ideas?
> 
> Also - is anyone willing to make a wheelchair bag for Lindsay? She could really use one. She could also use some fun wheelchair cusion covers (like a 16 x16 pillowcase) for her trip!! Lots of fun things still availabe to make for this wonderful teen!!!



Good luck with your brownies!  It's chocolate, so how can you go wrong?

I would love to try my hand at cushion covers for Lindsay, but I have never made them.  Anybody have an easy to follow pattern?  I will also post this over on the BG board.  Thanks!


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry- I love Finn and dads Epcot shirts!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> thanks!  I'm up to TWO bids -- I'm so happy.  I just didn't want to disappoint Teresa and Heather -- I want them to make some money and was so scared I'd fail.  It's hard making something in some random size, but I didn't want the pressure of someone ordering a size and then having my machine break!.



We were just so thankful that you donated the outfit Andrea!!! (bidding is still open if anyone is interested). I think it's doing very well! 

Nini, did you go to the doctor yet? I agree with Sally, don't put this off.


----------



## NiniMorris

To every one asking, I called the doctor...they do not think it is serious and I could not get an appointment until the middle of December


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Yes, thanks to one of our Disboutiquer friends, NaeNae.  She helped me find the exact fabric I was looking for.  A very nice manager at her store gave her a list of  about 20 stores that still had the fabric in stock. So that night I got on the phone and started calling all the stores.  I managed to get just enough fabric by ordering from several stores.  A nice bonus was that the fabric ended up being on clearance for $1 per yard.  I spent almost as much on the shipping as on the fabric but I was so happy to find it.  The table clothes are all finished and put away for the big event.  My husband spent all summer laughing at me because I also made all the centerpieces while the kids were at summer camp.  He thinks that I am very funny because I have the table clothes, centerpieces, tallitot (plural of tallit) and kippahs finished but it is still 18 months until their bat  mitzvah.  I have always been a planner and I LOVE doing this kind of stuff!



That is a great deal.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Blazer's boxers ,he's hot natured and doesn't wear flannel pants in winter!he'like his Nanna!



I need to finish my Christmas PJs soon.



erikawolf2004 said:


> We will just miss eachother, we are going 6/14-6/21.
> 
> Erika



If DH has no snow days we might go down a few days earlier. When I originally booked the trip this summer I went out 7 snowdays from the last day of school then Irene hit and before school started he had 5 days to make up.  So I am praying for a very mild winter



ireland_nicole said:


> Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get some good "action shots" during the trip, I promise...



WOW Nicole everything is just amazing.  Please post action shots. I love seeing live shots


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> To every one asking, I called the doctor...they do not think it is serious and I could not get an appointment until the middle of December



I'm glad you took the step. Now your mind will be at ease until you get there. It's better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the driveby- I'm almost never near an actual computer, so multiquotes are a thing of the past... Dorrine- I think you should go ahead, I agree with the others- we know you did your own, and I'm willing to bet you did things differently; Goodness knows there are lots of pj pants patterns, but none quite like carla C's KWIM?
> 
> Nini- go to the doctor, if nothing else you can get the confirmation that its nothing.
> 
> OK, here's a quick day by day run through of the outfits for the trip as I was packing them.  The bow ties are for Duffy, sorry but he was being unbearable and wouldn't pose for me...
> 
> Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the capris I mentioned on facebook; I used the soft and flexible velcro with the loop?(soft) side on the inside of the jeans and the hook?(rough) side on the right side of the ruffle facing out so that they met.  I covered the stitch lines from sewing the jean side of the velcro with trim.  I did a set of capris and long jeans so we can see how the weather goes, and there are 4 interchangeable ruffles to match outfits.  My mom and I are wearing Autism minnie shirts
> 
> Day 2 daytime (DHS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 nighttime (DHS/Osborne Lights)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 MK (starting w/ breakfast at CP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 Epcot/Surprise- lets just call it Princesspallooza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of Heathersue's design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 MK/Epcot for CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 resort hopping MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 7 Epcot- focus on the santas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 9 IoA/Uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10 IoA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffy trying to pack himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get some good "action shots" during the trip, I promise...


*those are absolutly fatabulous! i couldn't pick a fave if i had too! love them ALL! *


----------



## cogero

So many great things posted. I love it all. I am off and running today.


----------



## Meshell2002

Nicole-- it all looks great....looks like you are ready to go!

Off to shower, straighten the house (its technically DH friday...so I know I won't "work" while he's here this weekend), order photo calenders & greeting cards, and start smocking DD Christmas dress. DS shirt is finished I just have to sew on the buttons.

As far as Thanksgiving prep....We are doing potluck with about 50 other people (extended family), my assignment was deviled eggs and relish tray...I'm going to put carrot sticks and cheese cubes in the relish tray for the kids....so the main thing I have to "make" is deviled eggs.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Okay - here is our girl Lindsay - Im posting her now, so you can be thinking over the weekend and during any Black Friday shopping. There are alot of special and fun things to do for her since she is a teen. She LOVES pj pants and tshirts! Loves photography, scrapbooking and baking! She is a preppy girl, and loves the traditional Mickey and Pooh charaters as well as some Lilo and Stitch, Harry Potter and Tink and the Fairies!!!!
> 
> Also, if you could please go to their PTR and just say Hi to them and help them get excited about their trip. Mom had kind of let it go since no one was really following it!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2725867
> 
> She looks just like a typical teenage girl - yet she is in so much pain and this disease is just dabilitating her! We have the power to cheer her up!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping her, even at this busy time of year!! Even if you dont want to sew, how about sending her some scrapbooking supplies or hair bows or a fleece blanket? Please consider helping Lindsay - and if you have any teens at home, maybe they could help you pick some things out!!!!


Wendy -- I don't think it's mentioned on the BG post but they will be going to all four parks and are interested in Universal and Harry Potter as well -- just thought that might help people pitch in with t's and such.  I asked mom on the ptr -- also, I know it's a busy time of year, but there are not a lot of posts on the ptr so I second Wendy's request to pop by and say hi.  They seem like a wonderful family.



mphalens said:


> I knocked a couple more things off my "to do" list tonight!
> 
> I finished all four of our Epcot Mickey shirts and both of the boys Comic Strip Mickey Easy Fits!  I also cut out parts of one of my last appliques and worked on my Figment skirt.
> 
> Finn & DH modeled their shirts for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse DH - he did NOT want his picture taken and it's Monday so he's scruffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of Finn's easy fits too:


Too much on my mind to remember if I posted on your ptr report or not -- but everything is great -- love the easy fits!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Blazer's boxers ,he's hot natured and doesn't wear flannel pants in winter!he'like his Nanna!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elli's gown,she on the other hand burrows under the covers in winter...she takes after her Pawpaw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pattern called for facing w/interfacing but i did that on th eothers { santa gowns coming up } and broke 2 neeldes through the thinkness of the doubled flannel + interfacing...so i just used binding on thi sone and it was so much easier...
> here are Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloes gowns...Chloe has some adfabric in the front,i'd cut down a bigger pattern and didn't really know what i was doing,hehe...so the neck was too wide so i put darts on the back and added striped fabric piece with elastic to gather it over her chest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my next project will be to case a dress i saw on a zulily ad...not sure if i can share it here,it's really pretty cream/red/green with a big flower on the waist,sorta of looks like a peasent pattern so thats what i will use...i have several pieces of brocade { tone on tone print in florals and suc?} i have 3 creams/4 reds/3 greens & 2 silvers...and you know me it is all { except for a remnant of green from joann} came from the thrift store..all beautiful table clothes......the zulily dress ad says something 'frocks' on it,in case you see the ad...
> thank you for looking...Brendi goes for another ultrasound tomorrow,hope to have a picture of the Poppy Seed...i think it should be Poppy if it's a girl...it's kinda sticking...!


All look great!  Eeeks -- I haven't done a thing for Xmas yet!



ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the driveby- I'm almost never near an actual computer, so multiquotes are a thing of the past... Dorrine- I think you should go ahead, I agree with the others- we know you did your own, and I'm willing to bet you did things differently; Goodness knows there are lots of pj pants patterns, but none quite like carla C's KWIM?
> 
> Nini- go to the doctor, if nothing else you can get the confirmation that its nothing.
> 
> OK, here's a quick day by day run through of the outfits for the trip as I was packing them.  The bow ties are for Duffy, sorry but he was being unbearable and wouldn't pose for me...
> 
> Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the capris I mentioned on facebook; I used the soft and flexible velcro with the loop?(soft) side on the inside of the jeans and the hook?(rough) side on the right side of the ruffle facing out so that they met.  I covered the stitch lines from sewing the jean side of the velcro with trim.  I did a set of capris and long jeans so we can see how the weather goes, and there are 4 interchangeable ruffles to match outfits.  My mom and I are wearing Autism minnie shirts
> 
> Day 2 daytime (DHS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 nighttime (DHS/Osborne Lights)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 MK (starting w/ breakfast at CP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 Epcot/Surprise- lets just call it Princesspallooza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of Heathersue's design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 MK/Epcot for CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 resort hopping MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 7 Epcot- focus on the santas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 9 IoA/Uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10 IoA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffy trying to pack himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get some good "action shots" during the trip, I promise...


UBER FABULOUS!  Awesome work!


----------



## NiniMorris

In addition to all the fabulous Black Friday Sales going on.... 8 claws and a Paw is having Embird at a 10% savings on Friday!

Just thought I would mention this for all those who are hoping Santa brings it to them for Christmas...like me!

Nini


----------



## karebear23

WTMTQ!
I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!

I'm trying to do prep work for tomorrow...and sew at the same time!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Want to wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## cjbear

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! Thanks for the advice and inspiration!


----------



## dianemom2

ireland_nicole said:


> Sorry for the driveby- I'm almost never near an actual computer, so multiquotes are a thing of the past... Dorrine- I think you should go ahead, I agree with the others- we know you did your own, and I'm willing to bet you did things differently; Goodness knows there are lots of pj pants patterns, but none quite like carla C's KWIM?
> 
> 
> OK, here's a quick day by day run through of the outfits for the trip as I was packing them.  The bow ties are for Duffy, sorry but he was being unbearable and wouldn't pose for me...
> 
> Day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the capris I mentioned on facebook; I used the soft and flexible velcro with the loop?(soft) side on the inside of the jeans and the hook?(rough) side on the right side of the ruffle facing out so that they met.  I covered the stitch lines from sewing the jean side of the velcro with trim.  I did a set of capris and long jeans so we can see how the weather goes, and there are 4 interchangeable ruffles to match outfits.  My mom and I are wearing Autism minnie shirts
> 
> Day 2 daytime (DHS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2 nighttime (DHS/Osborne Lights)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 MK (starting w/ breakfast at CP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4 Epcot/Surprise- lets just call it Princesspallooza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of Heathersue's design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 5 MK/Epcot for CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 6 resort hopping MVMCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 7 Epcot- focus on the santas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 8 AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 9 IoA/Uni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 10 IoA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffy trying to pack himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to get some good "action shots" during the trip, I promise...



I love everything!  I think that the interchangeable ruffles for the jeans are just genius!  What a clever idea!  I think I like the princess outfit the best but everything is wonderful.  

My older DD saw the pictures and wants me to find out where you got the Hermione applique and the HP sayings.  She's going to IOA during winter break and wants me to make her a t-shirt with one of the HP sayings on it.  I've had a hard time finding anything.


----------



## ireland_nicole

dianemom2 said:


> I love everything!  I think that the interchangeable ruffles for the jeans are just genius!  What a clever idea!  I think I like the princess outfit the best but everything is wonderful.
> 
> My older DD saw the pictures and wants me to find out where you got the Hermione applique and the HP sayings.  She's going to IOA during winter break and wants me to make her a t-shirt with one of the HP sayings on it.  I've had a hard time finding anything.



Aww thanks!  The hermione I got from rubberduckyranch and the spells I did myself- I bet one of the great digitizers could do what you wanted though


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> Is anyone working on their Thanksgiving prep work yet? I baked some brownies to convert into brownie balls for Thanksgiving. Has anyone ever made them and then melted icing to dip them in? Im not totally fond of dipping them in the chocolate and then them having a shell - any ideas?
> QUOTE]
> Wendy,
> You could do a petit four icing.
> 
> Petit Four Frosting Ingredients
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 1 cup water
> 1 1/2 cups confectioner's sugar
> Food coloring (optional)
> 
> How to Make Petit Four Frosting
> 1.All ingredients except for the confectioner's sugar in a saucepan and bring to a boil.
> 2.Boil without stirring until the mixture reaches 226 degrees and is the consistency of a thin syrup.
> 3.Remove from heat and cool to 100 degrees (slightly warmer than lukewarm).
> 4.Sift confectioner's sugar over the syrup a little at a time, stirring to thoroughly combine after each addition.
> 5.The icing will have reached the proper consistency when it is just thick enough to coat a spoon.2
> 6.Tint with food coloring, if desired
> 7.Use while warm; if it gets too thick, reheat in a double boiler until thin enough to pour.
> 
> If you go with chocolate remember to put a tad bit of crisco in it when you melt it.  It makes the chocolate softer and more yummy.
> And, you asked about the cheesecake/brownie balls - just bake (or buy) a cheesecake, mush it up, wet your hands and form balls.  Then do the other directions for the brownies with the icing.  Wrap that around the chilled cheesecake balls.   They are so good.
> PM me if you need more info.
> 
> And, I am moving my sewing machines around this weekend, hopefully my stamina is enough to allow me to sew for the big gives
> 
> I don't want to push beating the 10% chance I had. lol
> 
> Love everyone's creations!!


----------



## billwendy

Nicole!!! AMAZING!!!!!! you girls are going to be rockin it!!!

Where did you find the Minnie head with the Christmas lights? I love that!!!!!!

Getting ready to head for church for our Thanksgiving Celebration!


----------



## ireland_nicole

billwendy said:


> Nicole!!! AMAZING!!!!!! you girls are going to be rockin it!!!
> 
> Where did you find the Minnie head with the Christmas lights? I love that!!!!!!
> 
> Getting ready to head for church for our Thanksgiving Celebration!



Thanks so much!  The Mickey head with lights is from glitzy stitches- it stitched out really well- I was very pleased! Have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## dianemom2

ireland_nicole said:


> Aww thanks!  The hermione I got from rubberduckyranch and the spells I did myself- I bet one of the great digitizers could do what you wanted though



Did you use a special font for the spells?  DD would prefer the words instead of an applique.


----------



## PatchPixie

Nicole, those outfits are *amazing*! I love the autism T's and the Steamboat dress for DHS <3 kudos!!!


----------



## ireland_nicole

dianemom2 said:


> Did you use a special font for the spells?  DD would prefer the words instead of an applique.



When I bought my machine some software came with it including a font thing- interestingly, the font is called Harry potter- really creative, huh?


----------



## ireland_nicole

PatchPixie said:


> Nicole, those outfits are *amazing*! I love the autism T's and the Steamboat dress for DHS <3 kudos!!!



That's soo sweet, thanks!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Just want to wish everyone a safe and Happy Thanksgiving.
Sheila


----------



## Tweevil

Question not related to sewing....

Do you think American Girl Dolls will have a sale this weekend?  I am buying one for my niece and I want to get the best deal possible on Kaya.

Thank you for any wisdom you can provide.


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Blazer's boxers ,he's hot natured and doesn't wear flannel pants in winter!he'like his Nanna!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elli's gown,she on the other hand burrows under the covers in winter...she takes after her Pawpaw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pattern called for facing w/interfacing but i did that on th eothers { santa gowns coming up } and broke 2 neeldes through the thinkness of the doubled flannel + interfacing...so i just used binding on thi sone and it was so much easier...
> here are Gracie,Kensleigh & Chloes gowns...Chloe has some adfabric in the front,i'd cut down a bigger pattern and didn't really know what i was doing,hehe...so the neck was too wide so i put darts on the back and added striped fabric piece with elastic to gather it over her chest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my next project will be to case a dress i saw on a zulily ad...not sure if i can share it here,it's really pretty cream/red/green with a big flower on the waist,sorta of looks like a peasent pattern so thats what i will use...i have several pieces of brocade { tone on tone print in florals and suc?} i have 3 creams/4 reds/3 greens & 2 silvers...and you know me it is all { except for a remnant of green from joann} came from the thrift store..all beautiful table clothes......the zulily dress ad says something 'frocks' on it,in case you see the ad...
> thank you for looking...Brendi goes for another ultrasound tomorrow,hope to have a picture of the Poppy Seed...i think it should be Poppy if it's a girl...it's kinda sticking...!



The PJ's look so warm and comfy. I am sure they will be a big hit!



ireland_nicole said:


> I will try to get some good "action shots" during the trip, I promise...



Everything looked beautiful! I like this set the most, but let me tell you, it was hard to pick just one!



NiniMorris said:


> To every one asking, I called the doctor...they do not think it is serious and I could not get an appointment until the middle of December



I am glad that you called the doctor. Please make sure they check it out carefully when you see them in a few weeks.



Meshell2002 said:


> Off to shower, straighten the house (its technically DH friday...so I know I won't "work" while he's here this weekend), order photo calenders & greeting cards, and start smocking DD Christmas dress. DS shirt is finished I just have to sew on the buttons.
> 
> As far as Thanksgiving prep....We are doing potluck with about 50 other people (extended family), my assignment was deviled eggs and relish tray...I'm going to put carrot sticks and cheese cubes in the relish tray for the kids....so the main thing I have to "make" is deviled eggs.



50 other people! Wow! I think my house will burst at the seams with that many people! Have fun at the potluck!


I would like to wish my friends in the US a Happy Thanksgiving. I would like to share my top items from this year's thankful list (in no particular order):
- DH and I are gainfully employed in jobs that we enjoy doing
- We live in a country where the sounds of fireworks means celebration, not pain and suffering
- We are healthy and have the opportunity to maintain our health through nutrition, exercise, and relaxation
- DH and I went to both DL and WDW in the same year
- We live in a country where we can worship freely
- I get to know a group of sewing enthuists through this forum and have the opportunity to share magic by doing BG's
- Our families are there to support us whenever we need help

I hope your Thanksgiving will be as wonderful as mine was! (Our Thanksgiving was a while back)


----------



## Forevryoung

Anyone have a Babylock Elizabeth? Any plusses/minuses over a Janome?

I'm having an impossible time finding a Janome machine to demo but I loved the Babylock (and the dealer).

Four "local" Janome dealers have me pulling my hair out-
1 won't let me demo any machines ("but they are great")
1 will only let me demo a machine before 3pm during the week (I work till 3)
1 works on commission and gave me a very hard sell (made me uncomfortable)
1 is nearly an hour away but I'll drive there Friday morning (the 3pm store is closed Friday of course)


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Tweevil said:


> Question not related to sewing....
> 
> Do you think American Girl Dolls will have a sale this weekend?  I am buying one for my niece and I want to get the best deal possible on Kaya.
> 
> Thank you for any wisdom you can provide.



You *might* want to wait until Cyber Monday...they just did a free shipping code, so other deals may come up soon.  Good luck!!

~Jennifer


----------



## mphalens

LOVE LOVE LOVE all of the fabulous things that have been posted!!! I'd attempt to quote, but I have a few seconds to post and then I have to get some more stuff done before heading to bed.

I had a very productive day (even if my two rascals didn't) today!  I am happy to say that I only have 6 sewing/crafting items left before I am DONE with my "Disney Outfit List" !!!

Just in case you're curious, I'll tell you what they are:
1. Ruffle bottom added to jean skirt for MBYBBQ (for me)
2. Pirate Roll-up Pants (for me)
3. Mickey Capri Pants (for me)
4. Figment Jean Skirt (for me)
5. Mickey Head Epcot Flags Jeans (for me - but not sewing, just iron-on designs)
6. Mickey Mouse "Toms" (for me - and they're last on the list because I won't cry if I don't get them done)

So - what all did I do today?  I'll show you!




From the Left we have:
Finn's embellished overalls for MBYBBQ with the plain yellow shirt to wear under them
Phalen's embellished jeans (I just did the very bottoms with the "ranch" fabric) and shirt for MBYBBQ
My AK Zebra shirt and black knit skirt with small Mickey head 
My shirt for MBYBBQ (I haven't finished my skirt yet)
The boys Mad Hatter Tie T's for 1900 Park Faire breakfast (they have Alice in Wonderland print shorts to wear with these)
Back & Front of the boys Christmas shirts (in case we go to MVMCP) - they have a Christmas plaid pants to wear with these
Phalen's AK shirt and shorts (as of 11:30 tonight I chopped the bottoms off of his AK roll-up pants because I didn't want to hear about how he didn't want roll-up pants any more and it's going to be 75 degrees that day)
Finn's Gorilla AK shirt and pants - I MIGHT add the roll-up tabs to these, but if I don't I can still roll them up without the tabs since they have the roll-up "lining"
And, what I think are my FAVORITE of everything I've made so far - my "Classic Mickey Head" shirts and the boys Comic Mickey Easy Fit Pants!!!!

I also got the boys park bags ready with all of there little $1 store goodies - you know, all that junk they want to spend lots of money on at the park but you can get at the Dollar Tree?   Glow sticks, bracelets, candy, small notebooks and colored pencils and crayons, tic tac toe, stamps & stickers, stuff like that 

Phew!

Oh!  One last thing!  Can you all PLEASE tell me which Mickey Head you like the best for my Mickey Shoes???

A-





B-





C-





D-





I bought black TOMS knock offs at Payless and I have all the paints I need to do these, just can't decide which one looks best!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

mphalens said:


> Oh!  One last thing!  Can you all PLEASE tell me which Mickey Head you like the best for my Mickey Shoes???
> 
> A-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought black TOMS knock offs at Payless and I have all the paints I need to do these, just can't decide which one looks best!!!  Thanks!!!!



I like the first one!


----------



## VBAndrea

Tweevil said:


> Question not related to sewing....
> 
> Do you think American Girl Dolls will have a sale this weekend?  I am buying one for my niece and I want to get the best deal possible on Kaya.
> 
> Thank you for any wisdom you can provide.


I have been heavily researching this b/c my dd wants the Palomino horse.  Last year dolls were not on sale at all.  Only one foal was on sale (1/2 price) and no horses were on sale.  Many outftis were on sale for approx half off and many accessories were on sale.  These were all cyber Monday deals.  Also, they had serious internet problems last year so have the phone number handy as you may have to call.  My dd only wants the horse and accessories, so I am hoping for lots of accessories to be on sale again.  She doesn't want clothes -- she wants me to make her doll clothes to match the outfits I've made her.



mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE all of the fabulous things that have been posted!!! I'd attempt to quote, but I have a few seconds to post and then I have to get some more stuff done before heading to bed.
> 
> I had a very productive day (even if my two rascals didn't) today!  I am happy to say that I only have 6 sewing/crafting items left before I am DONE with my "Disney Outfit List" !!!
> 
> Just in case you're curious, I'll tell you what they are:
> 1. Ruffle bottom added to jean skirt for MBYBBQ (for me)
> 2. Pirate Roll-up Pants (for me)
> 3. Mickey Capri Pants (for me)
> 4. Figment Jean Skirt (for me)
> 5. Mickey Head Epcot Flags Jeans (for me - but not sewing, just iron-on designs)
> 6. Mickey Mouse "Toms" (for me - and they're last on the list because I won't cry if I don't get them done)
> 
> So - what all did I do today?  I'll show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Left we have:
> Finn's embellished overalls for MBYBBQ with the plain yellow shirt to wear under them
> Phalen's embellished jeans (I just did the very bottoms with the "ranch" fabric) and shirt for MBYBBQ
> My AK Zebra shirt and black knit skirt with small Mickey head
> My shirt for MBYBBQ (I haven't finished my skirt yet)
> The boys Mad Hatter Tie T's for 1900 Park Faire breakfast (they have Alice in Wonderland print shorts to wear with these)
> Back & Front of the boys Christmas shirts (in case we go to MVMCP) - they have a Christmas plaid pants to wear with these
> Phalen's AK shirt and shorts (as of 11:30 tonight I chopped the bottoms off of his AK roll-up pants because I didn't want to hear about how he didn't want roll-up pants any more and it's going to be 75 degrees that day)
> Finn's Gorilla AK shirt and pants - I MIGHT add the roll-up tabs to these, but if I don't I can still roll them up without the tabs since they have the roll-up "lining"
> And, what I think are my FAVORITE of everything I've made so far - my "Classic Mickey Head" shirts and the boys Comic Mickey Easy Fit Pants!!!!
> 
> I also got the boys park bags ready with all of there little $1 store goodies - you know, all that junk they want to spend lots of money on at the park but you can get at the Dollar Tree?   Glow sticks, bracelets, candy, small notebooks and colored pencils and crayons, tic tac toe, stamps & stickers, stuff like that
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Oh!  One last thing!  Can you all PLEASE tell me which Mickey Head you like the best for my Mickey Shoes???
> 
> A-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought black TOMS knock offs at Payless and I have all the paints I need to do these, just can't decide which one looks best!!!  Thanks!!!!


Marianne!!!!  Amazing!!!!  You must have sewn non-stop!  I can't wait to see everything in action.

A definitely gets my vote as it has the most character to it.

All right, must go finish packing.  Everyone have a fabulous Thanksgiving.  So far our meal is a disaster.  DH forgot to stuff the turkey so now I need to go make stuffing out of the turkey and I bought baking potatoes instead of boiling potatoes to make D's casserole so now I'm doing twice baked pots instead.  Good thing it's only family!  Need to go cook now though b/c we just want to heat everything up this evening when we get to our cabin.

But I did get the dogs bathed so that's off the list -- my sister is house and dog sitting for us and I didn't want her to have to deal with stinky feet doggies.

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## cogero

MArianne I like Mickey A.

Andrea have a fantastic time away at the cabin.

I am off to start my turkey and I want to finish Cs Grinch Skirt because she wants to wear it. I am sure I will be checking in before the inlaws get here.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mphalens- love everything!!! Def like the first one the best- so animated


----------



## miprender

Andrea.... Have a fantastic time in the Mtns

Marianne .... love all that you made.



NiniMorris said:


> To every one asking, I called the doctor...they do not think it is serious and I could not get an appointment until the middle of December



Missed this post earlier but glad you called.






Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## dianemom2

ireland_nicole said:


> When I bought my machine some software came with it including a font thing- interestingly, the font is called Harry potter- really creative, huh?


That's great!  We ended up buying some designs off of Ebay last night.  Usually I avoid the designs on there so I am worried about how these will sew out.  They are the house crests and the Hogwarts crest.  DD wants the Hogwarts crest on a polo shirt.  She may get it on a t-shirt because I already have a t-shirt in her size.  LOL!




Tweevil said:


> Question not related to sewing....
> 
> Do you think American Girl Dolls will have a sale this weekend?  I am buying one for my niece and I want to get the best deal possible on Kaya.
> 
> Thank you for any wisdom you can provide.


Cyber Monday is the day to shop the AG on-line sale.  However, in the past they have not had any dolls on sale.  Just clothing, books and accessories.  If you want to shop the Cyber Monday sale, you need to get on the computer in the extremely early morning hours or you can't get through.  They have had some amazing deals in the past.  You never know, maybe they will have some of the dolls on sale this year.




mphalens said:


> I had a very productive day (even if my two rascals didn't) today!  I am happy to say that I only have 6 sewing/crafting items left before I am DONE with my "Disney Outfit List" !!!
> 
> Just in case you're curious, I'll tell you what they are:
> 1. Ruffle bottom added to jean skirt for MBYBBQ (for me)
> 2. Pirate Roll-up Pants (for me)
> 3. Mickey Capri Pants (for me)
> 4. Figment Jean Skirt (for me)
> 5. Mickey Head Epcot Flags Jeans (for me - but not sewing, just iron-on designs)
> 6. Mickey Mouse "Toms" (for me - and they're last on the list because I won't cry if I don't get them done)
> 
> So - what all did I do today?  I'll show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Left we have:
> Finn's embellished overalls for MBYBBQ with the plain yellow shirt to wear under them
> Phalen's embellished jeans (I just did the very bottoms with the "ranch" fabric) and shirt for MBYBBQ
> My AK Zebra shirt and black knit skirt with small Mickey head
> My shirt for MBYBBQ (I haven't finished my skirt yet)
> The boys Mad Hatter Tie T's for 1900 Park Faire breakfast (they have Alice in Wonderland print shorts to wear with these)
> Back & Front of the boys Christmas shirts (in case we go to MVMCP) - they have a Christmas plaid pants to wear with these
> Phalen's AK shirt and shorts (as of 11:30 tonight I chopped the bottoms off of his AK roll-up pants because I didn't want to hear about how he didn't want roll-up pants any more and it's going to be 75 degrees that day)
> Finn's Gorilla AK shirt and pants - I MIGHT add the roll-up tabs to these, but if I don't I can still roll them up without the tabs since they have the roll-up "lining"
> And, what I think are my FAVORITE of everything I've made so far - my "Classic Mickey Head" shirts and the boys Comic Mickey Easy Fit Pants!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh!  One last thing!  Can you all PLEASE tell me which Mickey Head you like the best for my Mickey Shoes???
> 
> 
> D-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought black TOMS knock offs at Payless and I have all the paints I need to do these, just can't decide which one looks best!!!  Thanks!!!!



You sure have been busy!  Everything looks super!  Everybody else seemed to like Mickey head A.  But I like Mickey head D the best.  I am sure whichever one you pick, they will turn out great!

Andrea- Have fun at your cabin!

I hope everybody has a wonderful and yummy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Meshell2002

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Tweevil

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> You *might* want to wait until Cyber Monday...they just did a free shipping code, so other deals may come up soon.  Good luck!!
> 
> ~Jennifer





VBAndrea said:


> I have been heavily researching this b/c my dd wants the Palomino horse.  Last year dolls were not on sale at all.  Only one foal was on sale (1/2 price) and no horses were on sale.  Many outftis were on sale for approx half off and many accessories were on sale.  These were all cyber Monday deals.  Also, they had serious internet problems last year so have the phone number handy as you may have to call.  My dd only wants the horse and accessories, so I am hoping for lots of accessories to be on sale again.  She doesn't want clothes -- she wants me to make her doll clothes to match the outfits I've made her.





dianemom2 said:


> Cyber Monday is the day to shop the AG on-line sale.  However, in the past they have not had any dolls on sale.  Just clothing, books and accessories.  If you want to shop the Cyber Monday sale, you need to get on the computer in the extremely early morning hours or you can't get through.  They have had some amazing deals in the past.  You never know, maybe they will have some of the dolls on sale this year.



Thank you so much everyone!  I am going to wait until Cyber Monday and hit the site early!
  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Disneymom1218




----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Marianne, I'm adding my vote for  A also, but I do like D too   Awesome job!!!!


----------



## RMAMom

Getting ready to leave for thanksgiving dinner and just wanted to pop in to say Happy Thanksgiving!

May your stuffing be tasty
May your turkey plump,
May your potatoes and gravy
Have nary a lump.
May your yams be delicious
And your pies take the prize,
And may your Thanksgiving dinner
Stay off your thighs!

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## PurpleEars

Forevryoung said:


> Anyone have a Babylock Elizabeth? Any plusses/minuses over a Janome?
> 
> I'm having an impossible time finding a Janome machine to demo but I loved the Babylock (and the dealer).
> 
> Four "local" Janome dealers have me pulling my hair out-
> 1 won't let me demo any machines ("but they are great")
> 1 will only let me demo a machine before 3pm during the week (I work till 3)
> 1 works on commission and gave me a very hard sell (made me uncomfortable)
> 1 is nearly an hour away but I'll drive there Friday morning (the 3pm store is closed Friday of course)



I don't have any suggestions but I hope you will be able to find a machine that works best for you.



mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE all of the fabulous things that have been posted!!! I'd attempt to quote, but I have a few seconds to post and then I have to get some more stuff done before heading to bed.
> 
> I had a very productive day (even if my two rascals didn't) today!  I am happy to say that I only have 6 sewing/crafting items left before I am DONE with my "Disney Outfit List" !!!
> 
> Just in case you're curious, I'll tell you what they are:
> 1. Ruffle bottom added to jean skirt for MBYBBQ (for me)
> 2. Pirate Roll-up Pants (for me)
> 3. Mickey Capri Pants (for me)
> 4. Figment Jean Skirt (for me)
> 5. Mickey Head Epcot Flags Jeans (for me - but not sewing, just iron-on designs)
> 6. Mickey Mouse "Toms" (for me - and they're last on the list because I won't cry if I don't get them done)
> 
> So - what all did I do today?  I'll show you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Left we have:
> Finn's embellished overalls for MBYBBQ with the plain yellow shirt to wear under them
> Phalen's embellished jeans (I just did the very bottoms with the "ranch" fabric) and shirt for MBYBBQ
> My AK Zebra shirt and black knit skirt with small Mickey head
> My shirt for MBYBBQ (I haven't finished my skirt yet)
> The boys Mad Hatter Tie T's for 1900 Park Faire breakfast (they have Alice in Wonderland print shorts to wear with these)
> Back & Front of the boys Christmas shirts (in case we go to MVMCP) - they have a Christmas plaid pants to wear with these
> Phalen's AK shirt and shorts (as of 11:30 tonight I chopped the bottoms off of his AK roll-up pants because I didn't want to hear about how he didn't want roll-up pants any more and it's going to be 75 degrees that day)
> Finn's Gorilla AK shirt and pants - I MIGHT add the roll-up tabs to these, but if I don't I can still roll them up without the tabs since they have the roll-up "lining"
> And, what I think are my FAVORITE of everything I've made so far - my "Classic Mickey Head" shirts and the boys Comic Mickey Easy Fit Pants!!!!
> 
> I also got the boys park bags ready with all of there little $1 store goodies - you know, all that junk they want to spend lots of money on at the park but you can get at the Dollar Tree?   Glow sticks, bracelets, candy, small notebooks and colored pencils and crayons, tic tac toe, stamps & stickers, stuff like that
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Oh!  One last thing!  Can you all PLEASE tell me which Mickey Head you like the best for my Mickey Shoes???
> 
> A-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought black TOMS knock offs at Payless and I have all the paints I need to do these, just can't decide which one looks best!!!  Thanks!!!!



I can't wait to see the pictures of your clothing in action! I hope your family will have a great trip! I would vote for A as well. I wish I had half the ability to draw like you.



VBAndrea said:


> All right, must go finish packing.  Everyone have a fabulous Thanksgiving.  So far our meal is a disaster.  DH forgot to stuff the turkey so now I need to go make stuffing out of the turkey and I bought baking potatoes instead of boiling potatoes to make D's casserole so now I'm doing twice baked pots instead.  Good thing it's only family!  Need to go cook now though b/c we just want to heat everything up this evening when we get to our cabin.
> 
> But I did get the dogs bathed so that's off the list -- my sister is house and dog sitting for us and I didn't want her to have to deal with stinky feet doggies.
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving everyone!



I hope your family will have a nice time at the cabin even though things didn't start off on the right foot this morning.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i have tried 2 times to post this and everytime i start to add pix aol kicks/ticks me off! so i will just balhblahblah w/o pix...
 Elli & Blaze came to hang with Nanna while Mom went to docs visit....ultrasound shows baby doing great! heart rate 150,7 wks 5 days due july8...i think they got themselves a 'weekend getaway  in the mountas baby!" after the extoopic/misscarriage david said he wanted to get her away for a weekend...and the timeing was just right! god is sooo sooo good...and now they start the good old boring once a month visit with the nurse/midwife...perfect!!!
  whle Mom and david were gone to docs Elli and Blaze wanted to learn to sew,Blaze had sewn soem pillow cases last april when he slept over when Elli had a b'day sleepover...but Elli wanted to learn so they picked out 2 fabrics for a baby blanket they made togetehr,soft yellow terry for one side and swiis dot/lil bugs for the other side { was already sewn in perfect strips since it was from a homemade curtain panel from the thrift store of course! they cut it to fit,pinned and stitched 2 sides each...then when i turned and top stitched they got into the fabric and got bandana's and Elli a checked curtain panel and they pinnd then togetehr to make pillows...elli had to cut her panel to fit the bandana but did great! they stitched,turnd and stuffed them and then i cloed the seam and added a ribbon handle so these can be 'car rie' pillows and they can slp them on their arms and carry books or whatever in their arms...elli even sewed a big pretty button on hers ...she was stitching her pillow and showed that she knows how to backstitch at the end then put the neelde into the fabric and lift the foot and turn fabric! really good job,she siad " Nanna i'm a natural huh?" hehe ...she even rethreaded the needle! so now she wants a sewing machine for her 10 b'day in april...
 i'll try later to post pix...may have to do one at a time...
 heres the baby blanket





if this one at a time works i'll add a few more...
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

bandana right smack dab in the middle of the fabric...hehe...i didn't say a word she was in the zone!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

i dread when he's old enough to drive...the boy has a lead foot!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

here's the ultrasound pic...not much but it is a baby! hehe 7wks 5days E.T.A. july 8...


----------



## mphalens

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i have tried 2 times to post this and everytime i start to add pix aol kicks/ticks me off! so i will just balhblahblah w/o pix...
> Elli & Blaze came to hang with Nanna while Mom went to docs visit....ultrasound shows baby doing great! heart rate 150,7 wks 5 days due july8...i think they got themselves a 'weekend getaway  in the mountas baby!" after the extoopic/misscarriage david said he wanted to get her away for a weekend...and the timeing was just right! god is sooo sooo good...and now they start the good old boring once a month visit with the nurse/midwife...perfect!!!
> whle Mom and david were gone to docs Elli and Blaze wanted to learn to sew,Blaze had sewn soem pillow cases last april when he slept over when Elli had a b'day sleepover...but Elli wanted to learn so they picked out 2 fabrics for a baby blanket they made togetehr,soft yellow terry for one side and swiis dot/lil bugs for the other side { was already sewn in perfect strips since it was from a homemade curtain panel from the thrift store of course! they cut it to fit,pinned and stitched 2 sides each...then when i turned and top stitched they got into the fabric and got bandana's and Elli a checked curtain panel and they pinnd then togetehr to make pillows...elli had to cut her panel to fit the bandana but did great! they stitched,turnd and stuffed them and then i cloed the seam and added a ribbon handle so these can be 'car rie' pillows and they can slp them on their arms and carry books or whatever in their arms...elli even sewed a big pretty button on hers ...she was stitching her pillow and showed that she knows how to backstitch at the end then put the neelde into the fabric and lift the foot and turn fabric! really good job,she siad " Nanna i'm a natural huh?" hehe ...she even rethreaded the needle! so now she wants a sewing machine for her 10 b'day in april...
> i'll try later to post pix...may have to do one at a time...
> heres the baby blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this one at a time works i'll add a few more...
> *



So happy for your family!  And I love the pics of the grands sewing!!!  


Thanks everyone for all the encouragement!  I had to take a little break from the machine to eat dinner and check in.

I had a wonderful Thanksgiving with the bestie and her DH's family and another friend of ours yesterday.  After dinner the guys put the kids to bed (DH took ours home) and Amber & I headed to Toys R Us.  I didn't have but a couple of things I was interested in there, but she needed a bunch.  We missed getting in line with our friends, but we weren't too far back in line and everyone was in a great mood.  We were in and out of TRU in 25 minutes and I scored B1G150% off Ninjago battle packs for Phalen.
After TRU we dropped off another of our friend's car in the Kohls parking lot and headed to the Walmart with the largest toy department (good thing too, because the other Walmart we would have gone to had fights, etc. break out).  OMG!  Jori (the other friend with us) and I have shopped black friday for years and were together last year - neither of us had EVER seen Walmart like we did last night.  It was actually scary.  I didn't get the sewing machine case I wanted, but I did get DH's birthday present (the WiFi streaming box) and one of the $30 1600 piece lego sets as well as some other things.  I didn't buy any of the pajamas or character t's I'd gone for though 
After Walmart we headed to the Kohls right near there (not the one where Jori's car was parked) because it was already 12:30 and I was after their $49 camera deal.  WHAT A ZOO!  They didn't have their indoor traffic pattern working the greatest, so we checked out at the jewelry counter (I scored teh $24 reversible down alternative comforters for the boys, a twin blanket, a new hand mixer, the camera and a charm for my Troll beads bracelet).  We left there and took Amber home, ran by our houses and then headed to the mall for the Disney Store and a stocking stuffer I needed at Wolf Camera.  Turns out they weren't opening until 6am (although many stores at the mall WERE open), so I took Jori to her car and I decided to head into THAT Kohls to see if I could get the other blanket I needed and if there were any great deals that I'd missed at the other location.  Not only did they have the blanket I needed, but the store was pretty empty of shoppers and they'd already recovered the merchandise from the mad rush   I got the blanket, a pair of shoes, two Cars2 cars Finn doesn't have, and a Greatest Papa Ever frame (the boys call my dad Papa).  Plus another $15 in Kohls cash! (I earned $60 total)
After that I'd hit my second wind and went to BRU to grab wipes for Jori (she went home to bed at 4:15 and BRU didn't open until 5am).  From there a friend texted me that she was on her way to Kmart and I knew they had a couple of things I'd wanted, so I went to meet her.  Not only did I score the Trio Hot Wheels set I wanted for Finn, but I got two 4gb SD cards for big gives and they had Utz brand Crab chips for $1 a bag!!! My dad LOVES these and we haven't been able to find him any in a year.  I bought 4 bags to wrap up for Christmas!
From Kmart I headed back to the mall for the Disney Store - scored Siddley for Finn and then got the two stocking stuffers for my parents at Wolf Camera.  I went to Barnes & Noble to grab some Starbucks (it was 6:30 by this point and I couldn't go pick up the boys from DH until at least 8am).  While I was there I thought I'd poke around - ended up scoring a Ninjago battle arena/carrying case for $9.95, a book of Ninjago for Phalen, a Cars2 book with all of the characters - sort of an encyclopedia if you will, the Cars2 read along with cd (both of those 50% off) and a YoYo tricks gift set for Phalen with two different yoyos.  I spent $30 
After that I made the 45 minute drive to pick up the boys from DH's work - only to have to then stay there for over an hour while we tried to figure out what they'd done with DH's paycheck since it hadn't been deposited into our account NOR did he have a live check.  Our bank isn't open on Saturday, so we needed the money today or we'd be out of luck on our trip for money 
Needless to say, I finally made it home at 11 - fell into bed with the boys and we napped until 1:30.  I got up and started sewing and I've finished my Figment skirt and I'm 1/3 of the way done with the sewing of my Mickey Capris.

Phew!  Are you tired just reading that???  I promise to post pics when everything is done and I will try to do a couple of live updates from the parks   We're pre-ordering the photopass cd, so there will be LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

Marianne...  I totally missed your post - and i know it's too late to reply, since you leave today... but I like "A" the best.  I can't wait to see these shoes!  Super excited!



Tweevil said:


> Question not related to sewing....
> 
> Do you think American Girl Dolls will have a sale this weekend?  I am buying one for my niece and I want to get the best deal possible on Kaya.
> 
> Thank you for any wisdom you can provide.



Cyber Monday is a great day to shop at AG online.  The sales are usually posted at midnight, and once the items are gone, they're gone.  So, the earlier you get on, the better.  That said, they have never ever had dolls on sale at any time (except for their latest offer on Cecile and Marie Grace with the 25% off), but there is a first for everything.  This is the first year I won't be stalking the cyber Monday sales...  Even though youngest dd says she still wants some AG for Christmas, she hasn't touched her dolls in a very long time... so I am trying to use up the stash I have for her.

D~


----------



## cogero

I may have to stalk Cyber Monday on AG since there are a couple things the girl wants for Christmas.


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a few things I have worked on in the last week.  First is my DD's Harry Potter shirt.  It has the Hogwarts crest on it.





Here is a close up of the crest.  It took an hour to stitch this out.  But it turned out pretty well.  My daughter LOVED it.  She snatched it from me and ran upstairs to put it on right away.  Usually she won't wear anything I make her.





Here is her other Harry Potter shirt.  This one is for the HP movie marathon next weekend.
Front:





Back:





Then I made these to go in my DDs' Rosetta bags.  They will be part of their Chanukah gifts:





And this one if for my mother in law:




It matches her Rosetta bag and Patricia tunic that I made earlier.  My girls will bring these to her as gifts during winter break when they fly down to visit her.


----------



## SarahJN

Hi!  I've been overwhelmed with life lately and keep falling behind here.  (I don't think I even shared the Halloween outfits I made.)  I finally finished my first feliz.  My girls are 4.5 years old and small so I made the size 3T-4T.  I didn't think it would be so big - the entire overskirt almost fits all the way around her.  I think I may leave out the seam allowance for the next one to make it smaller.  We are in New England so they will be wearing shirts underneath but the dress is still huge.




nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr




nov26y by 4forSarah, on Flickr

(Please excuse the half-naked cut-off child)




nov26zz by 4forSarah, on Flickr

Half-naked child trying on her sister's dress.




nov26z by 4forSarah, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I have worked on in the last week.  First is my DD's Harry Potter shirt.  It has the Hogwarts crest on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the crest.  It took an hour to stitch this out.  But it turned out pretty well.  My daughter LOVED it.  She snatched it from me and ran upstairs to put it on right away.  Usually she won't wear anything I make her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her other Harry Potter shirt.  This one is for the HP movie marathon next weekend.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these to go in my DDs' Rosetta bags.  They will be part of their Chanukah gifts:



Everything came out great. I really love that crest. Did you design it yourself?



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been overwhelmed with life lately and keep falling behind here.  (I don't think I even shared the Halloween outfits I made.)  I finally finished my first feliz.  My girls are 4.5 years old and small so I made the size 3T-4T.  I didn't think it would be so big - the entire overskirt almost fits all the way around her.  I think I may leave out the seam allowance for the next one to make it smaller.  We are in New England so they will be wearing shirts underneath but the dress is still huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Awesome job on the dress.


----------



## billwendy

Hi!

I LOVE that Minnie Dress!!!

I just got that pouch from Pickle Pie - how did it stitch out? Did it take long? Was it tricky?

Would anyone like to stitch out a Harry Potter shirt for our Big Give Teen Lindsay? She is a HP LOVER!!!!! I think that is the whole reason they are going to US!!!! lol 

So who bought the most yardage of fabric at Joann's yesterday??????

I think Im going to try to make pillow pets! I was standing in line at Joann's today and AFTER I got my fabric cut, It came to my mind to make Tim a Perry the Platypus pillow pet!! They had the right color fleece and everthing - I'll use Heathers Perry face and then make a tail. Do you think I should make arms/legs for him????? I was thinking Minnie for the girls, but not sure how to do the face for that....does anyone have just the face????


----------



## Disney Yooper

dianemom2 said:


> Then I made these to go in my DDs' Rosetta bags.  They will be part of their Chanukah gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one if for my mother in law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches her Rosetta bag and Patricia tunic that I made earlier.  My girls will bring these to her as gifts during winter break when they fly down to visit her.



Can you point me to the pattern for this one again?  I forgot to bookmark it when it was first posted.  Thanks.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I am behind on this thread again and there's WTMTQ but great stuff posted lately!

I did manage to finish a Thanksgiving dress for Alexa.  I probably won't be in a hurry to do this pattern again because it took forever!












It turned out a little more "Little House on the Prairie" than I had envisioned but that may have something to do with the cowboy boots she insists on wearing.

Connor's shirt, before he ripped it climbing over a barbed wire fence.






Here is the outfit I did for Barbara's auction.  Alexa is modeling it here.






Close up of the top.






And the capris.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I have worked on in the last week.  First is my DD's Harry Potter shirt.  It has the Hogwarts crest on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these to go in my DDs' Rosetta bags.  They will be part of their Chanukah gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one if for my mother in law:


Love love love the HP shirts and I seriously think I need that pattern from Pickle Pie Designs. So cute and would be perfect for my 18 year old niece to stick a GC in.



SarahJN said:


> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26y by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> (Please excuse the half-naked cut-off child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26zz by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Half-naked child trying on her sister's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26z by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love the Feliz



WyomingMomof6 said:


>



Everything is great. I especially love the Thanksgiving dress.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I have worked on in the last week.  First is my DD's Harry Potter shirt.  It has the Hogwarts crest on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the crest.  It took an hour to stitch this out.  But it turned out pretty well.  My daughter LOVED it.  She snatched it from me and ran upstairs to put it on right away.  Usually she won't wear anything I make her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her other Harry Potter shirt.  This one is for the HP movie marathon next weekend.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these to go in my DDs' Rosetta bags.  They will be part of their Chanukah gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one if for my mother in law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches her Rosetta bag and Patricia tunic that I made earlier.  My girls will bring these to her as gifts during winter break when they fly down to visit her.



I love the HP shirt - it really turned out wonderful!  And I really love the little accessory bags you made - they turned out perfect and will be a wonderful addition to the Rosettas.  



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been overwhelmed with life lately and keep falling behind here.  (I don't think I even shared the Halloween outfits I made.)  I finally finished my first feliz.  My girls are 4.5 years old and small so I made the size 3T-4T.  I didn't think it would be so big - the entire overskirt almost fits all the way around her.  I think I may leave out the seam allowance for the next one to make it smaller.  We are in New England so they will be wearing shirts underneath but the dress is still huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26y by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> (Please excuse the half-naked cut-off child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26zz by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Half-naked child trying on her sister's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26z by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



As usual, the dress is fabulous...  Your photography is amazing (I just love your clarity) and your children are absolutely adorable.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am behind on this thread again and there's WTMTQ but great stuff posted lately!
> 
> I did manage to finish a Thanksgiving dress for Alexa.  I probably won't be in a hurry to do this pattern again because it took forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out a little more "Little House on the Prairie" than I had envisioned but that may have something to do with the cowboy boots she insists on wearing.
> 
> Connor's shirt, before he ripped it climbing over a barbed wire fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outfit I did for Barbara's auction.  Alexa is modeling it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capris.



I love how the dress turned out - your dd seems to love it!    The turkey shirt is adorable, and I just love TLM outfit you made - super cute!  Great job on everything.  

D~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been overwhelmed with life lately and keep falling behind here.  (I don't think I even shared the Halloween outfits I made.)  I finally finished my first feliz.  My girls are 4.5 years old and small so I made the size 3T-4T.  I didn't think it would be so big - the entire overskirt almost fits all the way around her.  I think I may leave out the seam allowance for the next one to make it smaller.  We are in New England so they will be wearing shirts underneath but the dress is still huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26y by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> (Please excuse the half-naked cut-off child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26zz by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Half-naked child trying on her sister's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26z by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!


*your girls are beautiful and that dress is too! i gotta get that book,i'd love to make some of my g'girls felliz for easter! 
  since the dress is a bit bigger than you'd like they will be able to wear them next christmas too! 
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am behind on this thread again and there's WTMTQ but great stuff posted lately!
> 
> I did manage to finish a Thanksgiving dress for Alexa.  I probably won't be in a hurry to do this pattern again because it took forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out a little more "Little House on the Prairie" than I had envisioned but that may have something to do with the cowboy boots she insists on wearing.
> 
> Connor's shirt, before he ripped it climbing over a barbed wire fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outfit I did for Barbara's auction.  Alexa is modeling it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capris.


*love that dress and it does look really time consuming! i try to shy away form those 'million steps' dresses sicne i have 5 g'girls so i always feel the need to do 'all for 1 and 1 for all'! 
 love that turkey tee! can you save the fae and restictch it to anthoer tee for next year...?
 the Ariel is too sweet! 
 thanks for sharing ~Beth~*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* when i made Elli her snowflake gown i decided to make a gown for Kit too...it's a bit wide so i now know i need to streamline it some for Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe's Our Generation dolls...i got them & Fancy Nancy at the thrift store for less then $3 each.{ not Kit she's from the AG catalogue} Nancy is in great shape,she had soem nai pilish on her eye lids but it came off with remover & magic eraser...i hadn't made matching santa gowns for K,G & C's dolls since i wasn't sure if they even played with them.they are reall into litlest pet shop! but they cleaned out their toys to make room for Aanta and all they kept was LPS,Barbies & the Our generration dolls! so i will make them a simple gown to match . dd Candice siad the whole time they were going through their toys they were like " hey some lil girl will really like this,or really love that" they really got into the 'giving' part of it...and are taking it to the Sal. Army soon...
 anyways here's Nancy modeling Kits gown...




 i also made an apron /hat/mit for my Christmas class pix thi syear...i usually do santa hat,decorateing tree,rudolph antlers/nose..but we are doing a gingerbread theme this year so i made this for them to wear,they will be in the house area of the class room with cookie cutters,cookie pan & cookies...i'll bring Chloe down from her room and take her pix so i can share it here...she,Brendi & I are in 3 different pre-k classrooms at the center...really nice to have the grands there,Elli and Blaze were there since birth till pre-k but whent to pre-k at a friends class at the hosp. daycare ,so they used to being away from us and allthe teachers who've known known then since before they were born...the Kensleigh & Gracie /Chloe  never went to daycare so came to us for pre-k...all adjusted rperfectly!! my sons kids never went there because my dil is weird...it
s really a blessing since i'd hate for others to have to deal with her craziness...anyways back on track...heres the apronset...i have since added a santa hat to the middle cookie and a bowtie to the boy -l,and hairbow to girl -r...




 thanks for looking and letting me go on and on...~Beth~
 p.s. i just noticed int he Fancy Nancy pic you can see my fancy pin cushion...dh saves me his mushroom baskets! so easy and i keep one by machine and one by iron and switche them where i need as they fill up...and then just toss when worn out...i have a pretty pink one waiting...lol*


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Everything came out great. I really love that crest. Did you design it yourself?


No, I bought it on ebay.  I was very worried that it wouldn't stitch out nicely but it worked great. 



billwendy said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I just got that pouch from Pickle Pie - how did it stitch out? Did it take long? Was it tricky?
> 
> 
> So who bought the most yardage of fabric at Joann's yesterday??????


The Pickle Pie pouch was easy.  The first time through I needed the instructions, which were very clear and easy to follow.  By the third time I used the design, I just breezed right through.  I do still have to look up all the sizes for the pieces of material when I am cutting them out.

I avoided Joanns.  I do not need more fabric right now.  I have a closet full.  I need to use up some of what I have in there!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> Can you point me to the pattern for this one again?  I forgot to bookmark it when it was first posted.  Thanks.


It is from Pickle Pie and is on their website.



WyomingMomof6 said:


>


Everything looks great.  I can see how that Thanksgiving dress would be very time consuming!  But is is so cute!  The outfit for Barbara's auction turned out great too.  I am sure it will bring lots of bids!


----------



## SallyfromDE

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I



I love everything you've made. What pattern is the Turkey dress? It could easily become a little mermade dress. 



SarahJN said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> nov26z by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Your dress came out beautiful. It doesn't look large? Anyway, with all that work, they need room for next year. I made this dress with a similar Disney Xmas print, and it's not half as pretty.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I almost forgot. I thought someone might be interested in this. I'd love to have it, but I don't have the money right now. Mulan is hard to find. I saw a peice of satin with mulan on go for $300 about a year ago. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160673157612&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIF:US:1123


----------



## Fruto76

Hello everyone, 
Just back from a week at WDW...It was fabulous! I have so much to catch up on. I tried to check the thread every couple of days so I wouldn't fall too far behind, but I am still a good 10 pages back. 
Here's a pic of us on Thanksgiving with Heather's turkey design... we saw another family with them on their tee shirts and I didn't even ask if she was a DisBoutiquer  Did I miss my chance to meet one of you??? 





[/url]
IMG_7690 by fruto76, on Flickr[/IMG]

Now I have to stitch out a shirt for Barbara's auction and I will be back to catch up! Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## miprender

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am behind on this thread again and there's WTMTQ but great stuff posted lately!
> 
> I did manage to finish a Thanksgiving dress for Alexa.  I probably won't be in a hurry to do this pattern again because it took forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor's shirt, before he ripped it climbing over a barbed wire fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outfit I did for Barbara's auction.  Alexa is modeling it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capris.



Everything came out great. Boo for your DS ripping his shirt. Is it fixable or totally ruined.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> anyways here's Nancy modeling Kits gown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and letting me go on and on...~Beth~
> p.s. i just noticed int he Fancy Nancy pic you can see my fancy pin cushion...dh saves me his mushroom baskets! so easy and i keep one by machine and one by iron and switche them where i need as they fill up...and then just toss when worn out...i have a pretty pink one waiting...lol[/B]



Cute dress and love the apron.



SallyfromDE said:


> I almost forgot. I thought someone might be interested in this. I'd love to have it, but I don't have the money right now. Mulan is hard to find. I saw a peice of satin with mulan on go for $300 about a year ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160673157612&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIF:US:1123



Almost tempted to buy it but I really need to stop spending



Fruto76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just back from a week at WDW...It was fabulous! I have so much to catch up on. I tried to check the thread every couple of days so I wouldn't fall too far behind, but I am still a good 10 pages back.
> Here's a pic of us on Thanksgiving with Heather's turkey design... we saw another family with them on their tee shirts and I didn't even ask if she was a DisBoutiquer  Did I miss my chance to meet one of you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_7690 by fruto76, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Now I have to stitch out a shirt for Barbara's auction and I will be back to catch up! Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!



What a cute family photo.


----------



## saraheeyore

SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been overwhelmed with life lately and keep falling behind here.  (I don't think I even shared the Halloween outfits I made.)  I finally finished my first feliz.  My girls are 4.5 years old and small so I made the size 3T-4T.  I didn't think it would be so big - the entire overskirt almost fits all the way around her.  I think I may leave out the seam allowance for the next one to make it smaller.  We are in New England so they will be wearing shirts underneath but the dress is still huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26y by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> (Please excuse the half-naked cut-off child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26zz by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Half-naked child trying on her sister's dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26z by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



love this dress and love the fabric. Bit too late for me to order that fabric now. I can't find any of it over here as i am in England so maybe next year


----------



## Colleen27

Way TMTQ! I can't keep up with the thread these days... Maybe after Christmas and our Disney trip.  

Love the Christmas Feliz. I finally got myself a copy of Sewing Clothes Kids Love but haven't had the time or ambition to try anything out of it yet. 

Question -  If you were in the market for a moderately priced sewing machine, what would you look for? I've been working with a Brother CE-4000 from Walmart for the last 3+ years and it has about had it. The bobbin holder needs replaced because the plastic is getting worn/nicked in a way that allows it to jump its track, and I can't see putting even $40 into a $100 machine that's seen 3 years of near-daily use. I've been happy with it as far as function goes, though, so clearly I don't need anything fancy. 

Right now, I have two machines in mind... HSN.com has a good price on a Singer Athena, but it seems like Singer doesn't get the best reviews these days and I do really, really like my electronic Brother. So that led me to thinking about the Brother SE400 combo sewing/embroidery machine. While the 4x4 field isn't ideal the price is right and it does what I'm looking for, and seems to get generally better reviews overall. So, any thoughts on either of those? Other recommendations in the same price range ($350-400ish)?


----------



## cogero

I loved my SE-400 it was a great machine. My mom is now using it.


----------



## dianemom2

Colleen27 said:


> Question -
> 
> Right now, I have two machines in mind... HSN.com has a good price on a Singer Athena, but it seems like Singer doesn't get the best reviews these days and I do really, really like my electronic Brother. So that led me to thinking about the Brother SE400 combo sewing/embroidery machine. While the 4x4 field isn't ideal the price is right and it does what I'm looking for, and seems to get generally better reviews overall. So, any thoughts on either of those? Other recommendations in the same price range ($350-400ish)?


I have the predecessor of the se400, which was the se270.  I am very happy with how it sews.  My only problem with it in terms of sewing is that the metal piece that holds the presser foot isn't straight.  It makes sewing a straight line very hard.  Now I don't know if it came that way or if I did something that bent it.  I've had it for quite a while so I can't really remember.  LOL!  The 4x4 embroidery field is a good way to get started but I ended up replacing the 270 with something with a bigger embroidery field pretty soon since I loved the embroidery so much!  My other thought is to check for a second hand machine on Craigslist.  I've seen some very nice machines on there for some reasonable prices.  One of friends got a brand new Singer machine that somebody had gifted to their grandchild.  Grandchild promptly sold it and it was brand new, never even removed from the box!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*The twins earned a Bible with their name on it in Sunday school for memorizing 10 verses...they were so proud! gracie on the left and Kensliegh on the right,poor Kensleigh had an allery attack { as you can see the beginning sof in this pic}sneezed all the way home! I sent their blue /santa gowns home and they had to put them on so they had their bath and rady for bed at 3 p.m. hehe ,thy love the gowns....
 here they are with their bibles and then one of them with their sister Chloe before chirch...i have no ida why they try to pose so weird...i remember Elli doing the same thing...funny how they THINK they are doing MODELING poses....silly girls...









p.s. prayers for sweet Brendi who has all day morning sickness,so bad she spent the weekend in bed and dhubs did the house work and cuddling...she's calling doc for meds...can't teach 22 pre-k kids when you are sick all day...
 TIA ~Beth~*


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's the ultrasound pic...not much but it is a baby! hehe 7wks 5days E.T.A. july 8...



Thanks for sharing the baby pic and the sewing school pictures! I am sure everyone had a great time at the "sewing school"!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things I have worked on in the last week.  First is my DD's Harry Potter shirt.  It has the Hogwarts crest on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the crest.  It took an hour to stitch this out.  But it turned out pretty well.  My daughter LOVED it.  She snatched it from me and ran upstairs to put it on right away.  Usually she won't wear anything I make her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her other Harry Potter shirt.  This one is for the HP movie marathon next weekend.
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made these to go in my DDs' Rosetta bags.  They will be part of their Chanukah gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one if for my mother in law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches her Rosetta bag and Patricia tunic that I made earlier.  My girls will bring these to her as gifts during winter break when they fly down to visit her.



Great job on the HP clothing. I am sure they will be a big hit! The little bags look so nice. One of these days I will have to try it out!



SarahJN said:


> Hi!  I've been overwhelmed with life lately and keep falling behind here.  (I don't think I even shared the Halloween outfits I made.)  I finally finished my first feliz.  My girls are 4.5 years old and small so I made the size 3T-4T.  I didn't think it would be so big - the entire overskirt almost fits all the way around her.  I think I may leave out the seam allowance for the next one to make it smaller.  We are in New England so they will be wearing shirts underneath but the dress is still huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Great job on the dress. It doesn't look too big from here, and it is nice to have the room so the dress can be worn for longer!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I am behind on this thread again and there's WTMTQ but great stuff posted lately!
> 
> I did manage to finish a Thanksgiving dress for Alexa.  I probably won't be in a hurry to do this pattern again because it took forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out a little more "Little House on the Prairie" than I had envisioned but that may have something to do with the cowboy boots she insists on wearing.
> 
> Connor's shirt, before he ripped it climbing over a barbed wire fence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the outfit I did for Barbara's auction.  Alexa is modeling it here.



That is a very beautiful thanksgiving dress. Too bad about your son's shirt. I hope it could be fixed somehow. The Little Mermaid set is beautiful!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * when i made Elli her snowflake gown i decided to make a gown for Kit too...it's a bit wide so i now know i need to streamline it some for Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe's Our Generation dolls...i got them & Fancy Nancy at the thrift store for less then $3 each.{ not Kit she's from the AG catalogue} Nancy is in great shape,she had soem nai pilish on her eye lids but it came off with remover & magic eraser...i hadn't made matching santa gowns for K,G & C's dolls since i wasn't sure if they even played with them.they are reall into litlest pet shop! but they cleaned out their toys to make room for Aanta and all they kept was LPS,Barbies & the Our generration dolls! so i will make them a simple gown to match . dd Candice siad the whole time they were going through their toys they were like " hey some lil girl will really like this,or really love that" they really got into the 'giving' part of it...and are taking it to the Sal. Army soon...
> anyways here's Nancy modeling Kits gown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also made an apron /hat/mit for my Christmas class pix thi syear...i usually do santa hat,decorateing tree,rudolph antlers/nose..but we are doing a gingerbread theme this year so i made this for them to wear,they will be in the house area of the class room with cookie cutters,cookie pan & cookies...i'll bring Chloe down from her room and take her pix so i can share it here...she,Brendi & I are in 3 different pre-k classrooms at the center...really nice to have the grands there,Elli and Blaze were there since birth till pre-k but whent to pre-k at a friends class at the hosp. daycare ,so they used to being away from us and allthe teachers who've known known then since before they were born...the Kensleigh & Gracie /Chloe  never went to daycare so came to us for pre-k...all adjusted rperfectly!! my sons kids never went there because my dil is weird...it
> s really a blessing since i'd hate for others to have to deal with her craziness...anyways back on track...heres the apronset...i have since added a santa hat to the middle cookie and a bowtie to the boy -l,and hairbow to girl -r...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and letting me go on and on...~Beth~
> p.s. i just noticed int he Fancy Nancy pic you can see my fancy pin cushion...dh saves me his mushroom baskets! so easy and i keep one by machine and one by iron and switche them where i need as they fill up...and then just toss when worn out...i have a pretty pink one waiting...lol*



Nice find on the Fancy Nancy! The apron set look so nice!



Fruto76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just back from a week at WDW...It was fabulous! I have so much to catch up on. I tried to check the thread every couple of days so I wouldn't fall too far behind, but I am still a good 10 pages back.
> Here's a pic of us on Thanksgiving with Heather's turkey design... we saw another family with them on their tee shirts and I didn't even ask if she was a DisBoutiquer  Did I miss my chance to meet one of you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_7690 by fruto76, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Now I have to stitch out a shirt for Barbara's auction and I will be back to catch up! Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!



Thanks so much for sharing the picture! Looks like everyone had fun!


Now I need to finish a couple of projects - my in-law's housewarming gift and a special projecet for a BG family. I need to take my sewing room apart by Tuesday night since my in-law's will be staying with us until their furniture arrives! I have to convert my sewing space back into a guest room. At least I do have a dedicated sewing space most of the time...


----------



## billwendy

Ann - I love that family picture!!!!

YAY for the girls memorizing their Bible Verses and earning a new Bible with there name on it!!!!!!

If anyone is thinking of ordering the pickle pie designs, i found a 20% off code the other day - "rockinfb"  - not to be an enabler or anything!!!

So who is all decorated yet?


----------



## WyomingMomof6

cogero said:


> Everything is great. I especially love the Thanksgiving dress.





DMGeurts said:


> I love how the dress turned out - your dd seems to love it!    The turkey shirt is adorable, and I just love TLM outfit you made - super cute!  Great job on everything.
> 
> D~





DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *love that dress and it does look really time consuming! i try to shy away form those 'million steps' dresses sicne i have 5 g'girls so i always feel the need to do 'all for 1 and 1 for all'!
> love that turkey tee! can you save the fae and restictch it to anthoer tee for next year...?
> the Ariel is too sweet!
> thanks for sharing ~Beth~*





dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks great.  I can see how that Thanksgiving dress would be very time consuming!  But is is so cute!  The outfit for Barbara's auction turned out great too.  I am sure it will bring lots of bids!





SallyfromDE said:


> I love everything you've made. What pattern is the Turkey dress? It could easily become a little mermade dress.



I combined the spiral skirt pattern from ycmt with a simply sweet top.  I think it would work perfect for a little mermaid dress!



miprender said:


> Everything came out great. Boo for your DS ripping his shirt. Is it fixable or totally ruined.



Thanks everyone for the compliments on everything!  I do think I can salvage the applique from the turkey shirt and just put it on another one for next year.  The shirt is beyond repair, lol.

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA ~Beth~*



Ahh, great job!  They look so proud!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great find on the fancy Nancy!  I'm going to do aprons and Christmas cookies for our Christmas cards this year.
> 
> 
> 
> SarahJN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26x by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nov26y by 4forSarah, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The feliz looks great.  I quit using seam allowances on all the Farbenmix patterns because they are pretty generous.*


----------



## dianemom2

WyomingMomof6 said:


> The feliz looks great.  I quit using seam allowances on all the Farbenmix patterns because they are pretty generous.


That's smart.  The last Vida that I made for my niece was so wide on her!  Maybe on the next one I will only add the seam allowances for the length, not the width.


----------



## v.t.

Have any of you made an autograph quilt?  My DS wants to collect autographs and I was trying to think of something different.  I was thinking of embroidering each square with the character, to go with the autograph. Has anyone done this?  What size of square would you recommend the characters signing and best fabric pens? 
All of you do such beautiful work.  I am so jealous. (I have 3 boys, so no ruffles in this house).

Thanks so much!


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sorry I am so behind! My family traveled to visit with my grandma for Thanksgiving and she does not have internet.    But I LOVE visiting with my grandma so it was worth it!

There is WTMTQ and it's all so fabulous!

I haven't so much as looked at my machine since we left. After we came home there was all the usual "catch-up" stuff to do. Then I've also been trying to put up our decorations.  Its much easier to work on getting them up after the kids are all in bed, but that's my usual sewing time, so no sewing yet!  I decided to forgo the tree this year, as it's HUGE and there was no good place to put it where I wouldn't have to tell my DS(1) "NO!" every 5 seconds.  That doesn't sound like a fun way to spend my holiday season.

Again, I love seeing all the wonderful things you all create!


----------



## NiniMorris

v.t. said:


> Have any of you made an autograph quilt?  My DS wants to collect autographs and I was trying to think of something different.  I was thinking of embroidering each square with the character, to go with the autograph. Has anyone done this?  What size of square would you recommend the characters signing and best fabric pens?
> All of you do such beautiful work.  I am so jealous. (I have 3 boys, so no ruffles in this house).
> 
> Thanks so much!



I have made multiple autograph quilts.  Last trip I appliqued the picture of each character I wanted to get and had them sign it.  

When ever you do something 'different' all the characters really get into it and make a big fuss!  

The squares can be any size you want, based on the size quilt you are going to make.  I have used squares as small as 4 inches up to 12 inches.  I use either a white on white fabric or a light colored fabric, iron freezer paper onto the wrong side of the fabric to make it a bit stiffer and easier to sign, use fabric markers (not Sharpies) for the signature and have a small clipboard to help with the signatures.

I keep them in large ziploc type baggies.  You can use the iron in the resort to iron them again if they start to come loose.  One tip I think is invaluable...take some painters tape to mark your seam allowances...the characters will fill up the whole area with their name if you let them!  LOl


If you have any questions, you can pm me....


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *The twins earned a Bible with their name on it in Sunday school for memorizing 10 verses...they were so proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats to the girls for earning a special Bible!



v.t. said:


> Have any of you made an autograph quilt?  My DS wants to collect autographs and I was trying to think of something different.  I was thinking of embroidering each square with the character, to go with the autograph. Has anyone done this?  What size of square would you recommend the characters signing and best fabric pens?
> All of you do such beautiful work.  I am so jealous. (I have 3 boys, so no ruffles in this house).
> 
> Thanks so much!



I used 6x6 squares for my quilt since my embroidery machine only does 4x4 (I digitized the signatures too so the signatures were embroidered on the quilt). I think the size is really up to you - depends on how large the quilt will be and how many characters do you think you'll realistically see. Oh, I would bring extra squares in case the characters struggle with signing on fabric. I have learned to do extras in case the first set didn't turn out for whatever reason (such as fabric pen accident).

Good luck, I look forward to seeing your quilt.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*dgd Elli who will be 10 in April has decided she wnats a sewing machine for christmas from Nanna & Pawpaw,she had wanted Kit's dog Grace and she & Kit matching out fits .but the sewing bug has bitten her,she was with her dada for the holidays and when she got home today { well off the bus at the daycare} i asked her again whats he wanted { i was ready to call and order the dog,she siad "no i only want a sewing machine ,oh and some yarn and crochet needles.." one of her step moms family showed her how to crochet over the holiday...so now that bug has bitten her...she has always loved crafts. my grandmother crocheted and my oldest dd has her and my greatgrandmohters needles and the case that was my grandma's...so i thnk i will suggest to her that she get the needles/yard for Elli...i bet she'd like latch hook too! 
 anyways what i was wanting to know was ideas on cheap machines for a young girl...i don't rally wanna get her the hellow kitty machine i have seen soemwhere but i can't spend a bunch of money either,cuase i am one of those that tries to keep it al even/fair...even when i know they probably won't know or care...i drive myself nuts sometimes getting things even...the exact reason i decided a few years ago that the bigger gifts would be b'days nd smaller at christmas when they get so much...
   any info or suggestions will be great! ~Beth~
*


----------



## marhs

Hi everyone!
I've been reading this board for a while now, and am so thrilled that my new Brother 770 is on it's way!
So, I need some advice... where can I find great designers of Disney applique designs?
Because of you all, I've discovered Heather Sue. Any other suggestions? Disney cruise line/sailor stuff specifically, as we'll be cruising in Feb.

Thanks so much! You women are really an inspiration with your gorgeous creations!


----------



## cogero

I would Check my local craigs list for sewing machines or even good will.

I found an awesome deal on a vintage singer a few weeks back and once I reorganize my space I am going to use it. Right now I have no where to put it.


----------



## Colleen27

cogero said:


> I loved my SE-400 it was a great machine. My mom is now using it.





dianemom2 said:


> I have the predecessor of the se400, which was the se270.  I am very happy with how it sews.  My only problem with it in terms of sewing is that the metal piece that holds the presser foot isn't straight.  It makes sewing a straight line very hard.  Now I don't know if it came that way or if I did something that bent it.  I've had it for quite a while so I can't really remember.  LOL!  The 4x4 embroidery field is a good way to get started but I ended up replacing the 270 with something with a bigger embroidery field pretty soon since I loved the embroidery so much!  My other thought is to check for a second hand machine on Craigslist.  I've seen some very nice machines on there for some reasonable prices.  One of friends got a brand new Singer machine that somebody had gifted to their grandchild.  Grandchild promptly sold it and it was brand new, never even removed from the box!



Thank you both.  I'm leaning toward the se400 right now but my mom threw a wrench in the works by telling me she's planning on getting the 770 after our trip in January so now I'm considering a sewing-only machine as well... We're going to trek out to the local Brother & Janome dealer (local being a relative term - 40 miles and an hour's drive!) sometime next week to do a little comparison shopping before I make any decisions. Craigslist has been a bust; I've been watching for a while but haven't seen anything interesting at all.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

marhs said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been reading this board for a while now, and am so thrilled that my new Brother 770 is on it's way!
> So, I need some advice... where can I find great designers of Disney applique designs?
> Because of you all, I've discovered Heather Sue. Any other suggestions? Disney cruise line/sailor stuff specifically, as we'll be cruising in Feb.
> 
> Thanks so much! You women are really an inspiration with your gorgeous creations!



Heather is the best digitizer out there but Bows and Clothes is pretty good.  I've had good luck with most of her designs but others have had some issues.  You do have to create an account to see her characters.  There are also a lot of designers on etsy but I can't personally speak for many of them.


----------



## erikawolf2004

SallyfromDE said:


> I almost forgot. I thought someone might be interested in this. I'd love to have it, but I don't have the money right now. Mulan is hard to find. I saw a peice of satin with mulan on go for $300 about a year ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160673157612&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNASIF:US:1123



Thank you sooo much for posting this...I put in an offer-hopefully they go for it!!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.











Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!


----------



## DMGeurts

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * when i made Elli her snowflake gown i decided to make a gown for Kit too...it's a bit wide so i now know i need to streamline it some for Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe's Our Generation dolls...i got them & Fancy Nancy at the thrift store for less then $3 each.{ not Kit she's from the AG catalogue} Nancy is in great shape,she had soem nai pilish on her eye lids but it came off with remover & magic eraser...i hadn't made matching santa gowns for K,G & C's dolls since i wasn't sure if they even played with them.they are reall into litlest pet shop! but they cleaned out their toys to make room for Aanta and all they kept was LPS,Barbies & the Our generration dolls! so i will make them a simple gown to match . dd Candice siad the whole time they were going through their toys they were like " hey some lil girl will really like this,or really love that" they really got into the 'giving' part of it...and are taking it to the Sal. Army soon...
> anyways here's Nancy modeling Kits gown...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also made an apron /hat/mit for my Christmas class pix thi syear...i usually do santa hat,decorateing tree,rudolph antlers/nose..but we are doing a gingerbread theme this year so i made this for them to wear,they will be in the house area of the class room with cookie cutters,cookie pan & cookies...i'll bring Chloe down from her room and take her pix so i can share it here...she,Brendi & I are in 3 different pre-k classrooms at the center...really nice to have the grands there,Elli and Blaze were there since birth till pre-k but whent to pre-k at a friends class at the hosp. daycare ,so they used to being away from us and allthe teachers who've known known then since before they were born...the Kensleigh & Gracie /Chloe  never went to daycare so came to us for pre-k...all adjusted rperfectly!! my sons kids never went there because my dil is weird...it
> s really a blessing since i'd hate for others to have to deal with her craziness...anyways back on track...heres the apronset...i have since added a santa hat to the middle cookie and a bowtie to the boy -l,and hairbow to girl -r...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking and letting me go on and on...~Beth~
> p.s. i just noticed int he Fancy Nancy pic you can see my fancy pin cushion...dh saves me his mushroom baskets! so easy and i keep one by machine and one by iron and switche them where i need as they fill up...and then just toss when worn out...i have a pretty pink one waiting...lol*



These turned out really cute!  I love the plaid apron! 



Fruto76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just back from a week at WDW...It was fabulous! I have so much to catch up on. I tried to check the thread every couple of days so I wouldn't fall too far behind, but I am still a good 10 pages back.
> Here's a pic of us on Thanksgiving with Heather's turkey design... we saw another family with them on their tee shirts and I didn't even ask if she was a DisBoutiquer  Did I miss my chance to meet one of you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_7690 by fruto76, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Now I have to stitch out a shirt for Barbara's auction and I will be back to catch up! Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!



Ann...  I love this picture!!!  You all look so cute!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *The twins earned a Bible with their name on it in Sunday school for memorizing 10 verses...they were so proud! gracie on the left and Kensliegh on the right,poor Kensleigh had an allery attack { as you can see the beginning sof in this pic}sneezed all the way home! I sent their blue /santa gowns home and they had to put them on so they had their bath and rady for bed at 3 p.m. hehe ,thy love the gowns....
> here they are with their bibles and then one of them with their sister Chloe before chirch...i have no ida why they try to pose so weird...i remember Elli doing the same thing...funny how they THINK they are doing MODELING poses....silly girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. prayers for sweet Brendi who has all day morning sickness,so bad she spent the weekend in bed and dhubs did the house work and cuddling...she's calling doc for meds...can't teach 22 pre-k kids when you are sick all day...
> TIA ~Beth~*



Awww... great job girls.    And praying for Brendi.  



NiniMorris said:


> I have made multiple autograph quilts.  Last trip I appliqued the picture of each character I wanted to get and had them sign it.
> 
> When ever you do something 'different' all the characters really get into it and make a big fuss!
> 
> The squares can be any size you want, based on the size quilt you are going to make.  I have used squares as small as 4 inches up to 12 inches.  I use either a white on white fabric or a light colored fabric, iron freezer paper onto the wrong side of the fabric to make it a bit stiffer and easier to sign, use fabric markers (not Sharpies) for the signature and have a small clipboard to help with the signatures.
> 
> I keep them in large ziploc type baggies.  You can use the iron in the resort to iron them again if they start to come loose.  One tip I think is invaluable...take some painters tape to mark your seam allowances...the characters will fill up the whole area with their name if you let them!  LOl
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, you can pm me....
> 
> 
> Nini



I just LOLed at the characters filling up the entire area with their names if you let them...  Cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *dgd Elli who will be 10 in April has decided she wnats a sewing machine for christmas from Nanna & Pawpaw,she had wanted Kit's dog Grace and she & Kit matching out fits .but the sewing bug has bitten her,she was with her dada for the holidays and when she got home today { well off the bus at the daycare} i asked her again whats he wanted { i was ready to call and order the dog,she siad "no i only want a sewing machine ,oh and some yarn and crochet needles.." one of her step moms family showed her how to crochet over the holiday...so now that bug has bitten her...she has always loved crafts. my grandmother crocheted and my oldest dd has her and my greatgrandmohters needles and the case that was my grandma's...so i thnk i will suggest to her that she get the needles/yard for Elli...i bet she'd like latch hook too!
> anyways what i was wanting to know was ideas on cheap machines for a young girl...i don't rally wanna get her the hellow kitty machine i have seen soemwhere but i can't spend a bunch of money either,cuase i am one of those that tries to keep it al even/fair...even when i know they probably won't know or care...i drive myself nuts sometimes getting things even...the exact reason i decided a few years ago that the bigger gifts would be b'days nd smaller at christmas when they get so much...
> any info or suggestions will be great! ~Beth~
> *



I agree with Chiara...  We just got dd #2 a vintage machine for Christmas, as well.  The Singer 99 is 3/4 sized, and the perfect "learning" machine - where the "Featherweight" or Singer 221 (the same machine) is 1/2 sized and the price point is $400+, and personally, I think the Featherweight is just too small.  You can find the 99s on CL all the time.  We paid $100 for this particular machine, you can find them much cheaper, but this one is fully restored, and I just did not have the time to restore another one before Christmas.  I feel that $100 for this particular machine is a fair price, considering you can get a new one at Walmart for about the same price, and the 99 will last forever.  Theoretically, dd will be able to sew on this machine for the rest of her life, and if she cares for it properly (or even if she doesn't), it will still be able to be cleaned and passed on to another generation or two.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!



You know I am in love with Donald - so it's no surprise that I love these outfits!  Great job!  

Here's a couple of pics of my latest bag - in case some of you haven't seen it in my PTR...

Front:





Applique close-up, this was my first applique after I'd fixed Mr. Rocket - I am very happy with his stitch:





Inside the front zip pocket:





Inside the front slip in pocket:





Main zipper:





Inside the main compartment... This lucky person requested a set of quilted pockets across the front and a zippered pocket across the back:





LGMH:





D~


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning Everyone,
 Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.

      I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.




Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr




Mickey Skirt Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
Sheila


----------



## marhs

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Heather is the best digitizer out there but Bows and Clothes is pretty good.  I've had good luck with most of her designs but others have had some issues.  You do have to create an account to see her characters.  There are also a lot of designers on etsy but I can't personally speak for many of them.



Thanks so much! Bows and Clothes... I'll look at her designs now! 
Any other suggestions on Disney (or other great) Digitizers?
Thank you so much! Can't wait for my machine to arrive!!!!


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!



Great job.  Love the duck feet on the back pockets



DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique close-up, this was my first applique after I'd fixed Mr. Rocket - I am very happy with his stitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Another awesome bag.  Glad to hear Mr. Rocket is behaving himself.



GrammytoMany said:


> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Love the skirt.  I also loved the Feliz earlier on, but I think that may have been made by your daughter, right?  If so, great job Sarah 



marhs said:


> Thanks so much! Bows and Clothes... I'll look at her designs now!
> Any other suggestions on Disney (or other great) Digitizers?
> Thank you so much! Can't wait for my machine to arrive!!!!



If you are on Facebook come join our Disboutique group and we have a document on there with some of our favourite digitizers listed with links to their sites.


----------



## Meshell2002

TMTQ! I've been offline a but thiis week trying to finish smocking DD winter dress. About halfway finished. Love the pic of the girls with their Bibles. The poses are so cute!

Question
Does anyone sew out of a "sewing closet?" DH has offered to let me take over the extra room closet. Right now the room has a bunch of toys in it, the only problem I see is the door is a single normal door (at least it swings out!), not folding, or a double door. I would love to see pics of small sewing spaces. I would like to be able to just shut and lock the door to keep the LOs out of my stuff (at least the sharp stuff). I may still need to use some of the bookshelves in the main room to store fabric though...but at least if they get in that its not dangerous. Right now I sew on the dining table, and everything is just piled in boxes in the hall closet. I would love to at least have a place for everything so that I don't have to dig through boxes to find supplies.


----------



## marhs

tricia said:


> If you are on Facebook come join our Disboutique group and we have a document on there with some of our favourite digitizers listed with links to their sites.



Ooh! I will! Thank you so much! I'm getting so many great ideas and inspiration from all your ideas and photos on here. Once I figure out how to work my Brother 770 when it arrives, I hope to have some creations to share too! 
Thanks!


----------



## Fruto76

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!


These outfits are so cute! 



DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my latest bag - in case some of you haven't seen it in my PTR...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique close-up, this was my first applique after I'd fixed Mr. Rocket - I am very happy with his stitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front zip pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front slip in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the main compartment... This lucky person requested a set of quilted pockets across the front and a zippered pocket across the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Gorgeous!  I really hope you still decide to draft your pattern to purchase. It's very much yours, and there are a gazillion hipster style bags out there, but yours has so much thought into it and I am pretty sure a few girls here would love to have the pattern!  



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.
> 
> I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
> Sheila


Too cute! Even with the shirt! 



marhs said:


> Thanks so much! Bows and Clothes... I'll look at her designs now!
> Any other suggestions on Disney (or other great) Digitizers?
> Thank you so much! Can't wait for my machine to arrive!!!!


I just wanted to say welcome and can't wait to see some of your creations. I have bought a couple of disney designs from etsy, I will have to check the shop name. So far they have stitched out well. Heather's are still superior IMO and I always go to her shop first. 



Meshell2002 said:


> TMTQ! I've been offline a but thiis week trying to finish smocking DD winter dress. About halfway finished. Love the pic of the girls with their Bibles. The poses are so cute!
> 
> Question
> Does anyone sew out of a "sewing closet?" DH has offered to let me take over the extra room closet. Right now the room has a bunch of toys in it, the only problem I see is the door is a single normal door (at least it swings out!), not folding, or a double door. I would love to see pics of small sewing spaces. I would like to be able to just shut and lock the door to keep the LOs out of my stuff (at least the sharp stuff). I may still need to use some of the bookshelves in the main room to store fabric though...but at least if they get in that its not dangerous. Right now I sew on the dining table, and everything is just piled in boxes in the hall closet. I would love to at least have a place for everything so that I don't have to dig through boxes to find supplies.


I have seen a few "sewing closets" on pinterest. None that I remember using a normal single door, though. Good Luck! It's so nice to have a dedicated space that you don't have to pack up every time company stops by or its time to eat.


----------



## SallyfromDE

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *dgd Elli who will be 10 in April has decided she wnats a sewing machine for christmas from Nanna & Pawpaw,she had wanted Kit's dog Grace and she & Kit matching out fits .but the sewing bug has bitten her,she was with her dada for the holidays and when she got home today { well off the bus at the daycare} i asked her again whats he wanted { i was ready to call and order the dog,she siad "no i only want a sewing machine ,oh and some yarn and crochet needles.." one of her step moms family showed her how to crochet over the holiday...so now that bug has bitten her...she has always loved crafts. my grandmother crocheted and my oldest dd has her and my greatgrandmohters needles and the case that was my grandma's...so i thnk i will suggest to her that she get the needles/yard for Elli...i bet she'd like latch hook too!
> anyways what i was wanting to know was ideas on cheap machines for a young girl...i don't rally wanna get her the hellow kitty machine i have seen soemwhere but i can't spend a bunch of money either,cuase i am one of those that tries to keep it al even/fair...even when i know they probably won't know or care...i drive myself nuts sometimes getting things even...the exact reason i decided a few years ago that the bigger gifts would be b'days nd smaller at christmas when they get so much...
> any info or suggestions will be great! ~Beth~
> *



I bought Kirsta the Hello Kitty, and it's really a nice little machine. The only thing I didn't like, was the lack of a light. It is made by Janome, which is a great machine, and they had a small machine that is the same as the Hello Kitty but with out the license Kitty on it. I forget the model. It's not expensive. 




Colleen27 said:


> Thank you both.  I'm leaning toward the se400 right now but my mom threw a wrench in the works by telling me she's planning on getting the 770 after our trip in January so now I'm considering a sewing-only machine as well... We're going to trek out to the local Brother & Janome dealer (local being a relative term - 40 miles and an hour's drive!) sometime next week to do a little comparison shopping before I make any decisions. Craigslist has been a bust; I've been watching for a while but haven't seen anything interesting at all.



I have a JanomeDecor something or other. I don't think they make it any more. I also have my mothers old Janome, it was just a basic machine. I think they are great machines. I got mine when my Brother of 2 months, bit the dust and was unrepairable. Total waste of $250. When I was in our sewing store, this machine was there as used. Someone had traded it in for an upgrade. It wasn't even a year old. I think I got a great deal on it. 



DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my latest bag - in case some of you haven't seen it in my PTR...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applique close-up, this was my first applique after I'd fixed Mr. Rocket - I am very happy with his stitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front zip pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the front slip in pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main zipper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the main compartment... This lucky person requested a set of quilted pockets across the front and a zippered pocket across the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGMH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I just love your bags. Do you do the quilting your self? I am thinking of working on one for my neice for her trip to Disney in Feburary. 



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.
> 
> I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
> Sheila



Your skirt is darling!!



marhs said:


> Ooh! I will! Thank you so much! I'm getting so many great ideas and inspiration from all your ideas and photos on here. Once I figure out how to work my Brother 770 when it arrives, I hope to have some creations to share too!
> Thanks!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *dgd Elli who will be 10 in April has decided she wnats a sewing machine for christmas from Nanna & Pawpaw,she had wanted Kit's dog Grace and she & Kit matching out fits .but the sewing bug has bitten her,she was with her dada for the holidays and when she got home today { well off the bus at the daycare} i asked her again whats he wanted { i was ready to call and order the dog,she siad "no i only want a sewing machine ,oh and some yarn and crochet needles.." one of her step moms family showed her how to crochet over the holiday...so now that bug has bitten her...she has always loved crafts. my grandmother crocheted and my oldest dd has her and my greatgrandmohters needles and the case that was my grandma's...so i thnk i will suggest to her that she get the needles/yard for Elli...i bet she'd like latch hook too!
> anyways what i was wanting to know was ideas on cheap machines for a young girl...i don't rally wanna get her the hellow kitty machine i have seen soemwhere but i can't spend a bunch of money either,cuase i am one of those that tries to keep it al even/fair...even when i know they probably won't know or care...i drive myself nuts sometimes getting things even...the exact reason i decided a few years ago that the bigger gifts would be b'days nd smaller at christmas when they get so much...
> any info or suggestions will be great! ~Beth~
> *



I would check on Craigslist, Kijiji or something similar for a used machine. Perhaps you can call the local sewing machine shops to see if they have trade-ins?



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!



Super cute! The duck feet really added a lot of the outfits!



DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my latest bag - in case some of you haven't seen it in my PTR...
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



That's another great looking bag! I hope you will sell that pattern when you get a chance to write it up.



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.
> 
> I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
> Sheila



Great job on the skirt!


I don't know if I will be able to be on much in the next week or so as my in-law's are arriving tomorrow morning! Of course, they had to pick a date when we are also expecting a winter storm! I just hope they won't experience delays or anything like that. I guess I better go and finish cleaning up my "sewing room" so it looks like a guest room again!


----------



## Colleen27

SallyfromDE said:


> I have a JanomeDecor something or other. I don't think they make it any more. I also have my mothers old Janome, it was just a basic machine. I think they are great machines. I got mine when my Brother of 2 months, bit the dust and was unrepairable. Total waste of $250. When I was in our sewing store, this machine was there as used. Someone had traded it in for an upgrade. It wasn't even a year old. I think I got a great deal on it.



Interesting you should say that... Janome has a line called "Decor Computer" and I keep coming back to one of those models as the best bang for my buck if I want a sewing-only machine. DD10 is going to the doctor tomorrow about a sore throat so I'm going to stop in at the little quilting shop near the pediatrician's office to take a look at the 2160DC in person since they just happen to be a Janome dealer (which is another mark in the "pros" column for the Janome... dealer/servicer 10 miles away instead of 40-some to the closest Brother dealer). My mom has had her Janome since college so I figured it was a brand worth checking into.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

$55 at Wally world,was $49.97 on black friday but i didn't know that,but still got a better deal since i didn't have to go fight the crowd!




I might need to get me one too! hehe...i don't have a zipper foot! 
*****************************************************
Brother Limited Edition Project Runway Sewing Machine is perfect for garment construction, decorative stitching, quilting and much more! The machine can also be customized per your tastes using the included decorative skin. The built-in sewing light helps you see your work clearly, and the built-in handle makes this machine perfect for on-the-go use and storage.

Brother Limited Edition Project Runway Sewing Machine:
Perfect for garment construction, decorative stitching, quilting and more
Includes 1 removable decorative skin for personalization
20 stitch functions
Variable stitch width and length control
Upper thread tension control dial
Reverse sewing lever
Built-in free arm attachment for sewing cuffs and sleeves
Easy bobbin winding system
Also includes a variety of accessories and a storage compartment
Zipper foot
Zigzag foot
3 bobbins
2-piece needle set
Foot control
Darning plate
Instruction manual
Instructional DVD
Built-in handle increases portability
Built-in sewing light helps you see your work clearly
Model# LS2300PRW
25-year warranty


----------



## smile5sunshine

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *dgd Elli who will be 10 in April has decided she wnats a sewing machine for christmas from Nanna & Pawpaw,she had wanted Kit's dog Grace and she & Kit matching out fits .but the sewing bug has bitten her,she was with her dada for the holidays and when she got home today { well off the bus at the daycare} i asked her again whats he wanted { i was ready to call and order the dog,she siad "no i only want a sewing machine ,oh and some yarn and crochet needles.." one of her step moms family showed her how to crochet over the holiday...so now that bug has bitten her...she has always loved crafts. my grandmother crocheted and my oldest dd has her and my greatgrandmohters needles and the case that was my grandma's...so i thnk i will suggest to her that she get the needles/yard for Elli...i bet she'd like latch hook too!
> anyways what i was wanting to know was ideas on cheap machines for a young girl...i don't rally wanna get her the hellow kitty machine i have seen soemwhere but i can't spend a bunch of money either,cuase i am one of those that tries to keep it al even/fair...even when i know they probably won't know or care...i drive myself nuts sometimes getting things even...the exact reason i decided a few years ago that the bigger gifts would be b'days nd smaller at christmas when they get so much...
> any info or suggestions will be great! ~Beth~
> *



I was going to suggest Craigslist too, but I want to give some love to my machine as well. It's the Kenmore Mini Ultra. It's a 3/4 sized machine with a full sized motor. Now it doesn't really have any bells or whistles, but seems to be a decent basic machine. So far it has done everything I have asked of it. I plan to teach my girls on it.




marhs said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been reading this board for a while now, and am so thrilled that my new Brother 770 is on it's way!
> So, I need some advice... where can I find great designers of Disney applique designs?
> Because of you all, I've discovered Heather Sue. Any other suggestions? Disney cruise line/sailor stuff specifically, as we'll be cruising in Feb.
> 
> Thanks so much! You women are really an inspiration with your gorgeous creations!



Congrats on the new machine! Can't wait to see what you start making.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!



those are SO CUTE! Love the duck feet!



DMGeurts said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my latest bag - in case some of you haven't seen it in my PTR...
> 
> Applique close-up, this was my first applique after I'd fixed Mr. Rocket - I am very happy with his stitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Superb job as always D~ and woo hoo on Mr Rocket behaving! Guess you get to keep him after all.



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.
> 
> I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
> Sheila



That skirt came out wonderful! Loving all those ruffles! 



PurpleEars said:


> I don't know if I will be able to be on much in the next week or so as my in-law's are arriving tomorrow morning! Of course, they had to pick a date when we are also expecting a winter storm! I just hope they won't experience delays or anything like that. I guess I better go and finish cleaning up my "sewing room" so it looks like a guest room again!



Hope the visit from the ILs goes well and they behave themselves! HA!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> $55 at Wally world,was $49.97 on black friday but i didn't know that,but still got a better deal since i didn't have to go fight the crowd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need to get me one too! hehe...i don't have a zipper foot!
> *****************************************************
> Brother Limited Edition Project Runway Sewing Machine is perfect for garment construction, decorative stitching, quilting and much more! The machine can also be customized per your tastes using the included decorative skin. The built-in sewing light helps you see your work clearly, and the built-in handle makes this machine perfect for on-the-go use and storage.
> 
> Brother Limited Edition Project Runway Sewing Machine:
> Perfect for garment construction, decorative stitching, quilting and more
> Includes 1 removable decorative skin for personalization
> 20 stitch functions
> Variable stitch width and length control
> Upper thread tension control dial
> Reverse sewing lever
> Built-in free arm attachment for sewing cuffs and sleeves
> Easy bobbin winding system
> Also includes a variety of accessories and a storage compartment
> Zipper foot
> Zigzag foot
> 3 bobbins
> 2-piece needle set
> Foot control
> Darning plate
> Instruction manual
> Instructional DVD
> Built-in handle increases portability
> Built-in sewing light helps you see your work clearly
> Model# LS2300PRW
> 25-year warranty



Ooooh that looks like a great deal!  Guess it's a good thing I don't need any more machines at the moment!


SO I made a big mistake and drank a coffee milkshake far too late in the afternoon and now I'm up and can't sleep!  I almost NEVER have caffeine, so when I do it really does a number on me.  But thanks to my slip up, I actually managed to get to my sewing machine today so WOO HOO for me!  However I only made two basic fleece diaper covers since my son has grown and he needed the next size up.  I don't have pictures because my DH is sleeping and the camera is in there on his side of the bed and I don't want to wake him. Anyway, hope everyone has a great day (night?) and can't wait to see what you all come up with next!


----------



## lisateaches

I ordered that Brother at Wal Mart on Black Friday. I think that is what I'm going to tell my sister to get my 17 year old niece too. My dd9 and niece both want sewing machines!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi Colleen and Sally,
    My husband bought me a Janome Memory Craft 4800 in 2000 as a surprise because my Kenmore stopped working after 28 years.  It has 80 different designs for decorating edges...different button holes and etc.  It also has the ABCs...in block style caps and small letters.....plus ABCs in scripts in caps and small letters.  It's good for light/med weigh fabric but doesn't like to hem bluejeans discovered that after a major bobbin problem and 2 broken needles...never did that again.  I actually need some extra bobbins but can't seem to get to the store where my husband bought it.  I can't find bobbins for it at Joann's.
     Happy Sewing,  Sheila


----------



## VBAndrea

WTMTQ!!!!  Beautiful work ladies 

I was away over Thanksgiving and now am behind in sewing.  DD has a tea room birthday party this Sunday and I want to make her an Alice t and Insa with appliques for that and I haven't even checked my fabric stash yet   And the birthday girl wants clothes for her AG Bitty Baby so I want to get at least three outfits made for her.  I made a list of things to sew and it's massive so I have to eliminate some Christmas gifts.  I also goofed on my BG project last night and have to make due with it -- I put the wrong applique on the shirt  and didn't realize it until I started wondering where Minnie's bow went! 




Fruto76 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just back from a week at WDW...It was fabulous! I have so much to catch up on. I tried to check the thread every couple of days so I wouldn't fall too far behind, but I am still a good 10 pages back.
> Here's a pic of us on Thanksgiving with Heather's turkey design... we saw another family with them on their tee shirts and I didn't even ask if she was a DisBoutiquer  Did I miss my chance to meet one of you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> IMG_7690 by fruto76, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Now I have to stitch out a shirt for Barbara's auction and I will be back to catch up! Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


I LOVE your pic!  Just wish your dh had been home for this trip.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather very generously digitized the duck feet for me because I'm not very good at hand-appliquing anything!


Beautiful and I adore how you did the duck feet!  I also loved your Thanksgiving creations but can't believe what your ds did to his shirt!



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.
> 
> I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
> Sheila


Fabulous!



Meshell2002 said:


> TMTQ! I've been offline a but thiis week trying to finish smocking DD winter dress. About halfway finished. Love the pic of the girls with their Bibles. The poses are so cute!
> 
> Question
> Does anyone sew out of a "sewing closet?" DH has offered to let me take over the extra room closet. Right now the room has a bunch of toys in it, the only problem I see is the door is a single normal door (at least it swings out!), not folding, or a double door. I would love to see pics of small sewing spaces. I would like to be able to just shut and lock the door to keep the LOs out of my stuff (at least the sharp stuff). I may still need to use some of the bookshelves in the main room to store fabric though...but at least if they get in that its not dangerous. Right now I sew on the dining table, and everything is just piled in boxes in the hall closet. I would love to at least have a place for everything so that I don't have to dig through boxes to find supplies.


I sew in my laundry room and it really is not adequate space.  If the closet is a walk in closet you could make it work, but if not I would look for another room.  I am about to oust my kids from their playroom!


BETH: loved your pics -- the u/s is great!!!!!  The girls and their Bibles were too cute and I really like the machine you found.  Great work!

Tata for now -- MUST MUST MUST get to work!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I need a hello kitty design for a gift for my nieces.  Where would I find one?  I check heather sue's site but did not see one.  I want one from somewhere that I know will sew out without problems.  Thank you everyone.

Sorry I found them.  I was looking in her etsy shop and not on her site.  I found them.  I have got to stop doing that.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - just dropping in to ask for some prayers. Everyone here knows my doggy Zoey. Well, she and my DH are on their way to the Vet Hospital because the regular vet things she has an obstruction. She is my furbaby! Im sick with worry - and thats even before the big bill! They said this could cost up to $3000 dollars!!!!!  My girl has been so healthy her whole life, so these vet bills are just incredible to me - ugh - I HATE money!!!!!!! Sorry to run on, Im at work and just a mess, I cant even talk or I'll start to cry....I knew I could come here to you guys - thanks everyone......


----------



## NiniMorris

I hate banks....truly hate....and if you knew me irl you would know I don't hate.


We have been banking with the local bank for 25 years.  Through several different name changes.   They are now a big bank and not the hometown bank.   Hence my problem!

We have a total of 5 accounts with this bank.  (more if you count the IRAs)  We have never had a problem with bouncing checks.  I always leave extra money in all the accounts without entering them in the books just to safeguard against it.  We have overdraft protection using our savings account.

This morning, I noticed they had moved money from the saving account into the checking account  in *anticipation* that we would bounce a check!  And, then they charged us $10 for the privilege of doing that.  They cleaned out the checking account of 150...small amount I know, but it in effect closed it down.  To reopen the account, we will loose some of the favorable rates and perks we have with it.

Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.  

The bank said they are using new software that uses our past spending habits to determine when we might have an overdraft.  Have we ever had an overdraft?  NO.  But they are afraid we MIGHT.  

So, a bill that comes out automatically on the last day of the month tried to post a few minutes ago.  Since they charged me 10 for the overdraft protection (although we weren't overdrawn) we were 10 short having enough in there to pay for it...so they charged me $35 for a forced overdraft.  I am now $45 overdrawn...even though the 150 from the savings is still in there...and the three checks are there.

Since I am overdrawn, I can't draw on the checks for 10 days to make sure they don't bounce...they are GOVERNMENT DRAFTS...not checks!

Going to be an interesting 10 days around here!  Can't wait for hubby to get up and discover he is now broke!

(at lest there is money in the other accounts....)



I'm thinking putting my money in a mattress isn't such a bad idea...

Nini


----------



## GrammytoMany

Nini, Good Luck with the bank issues

Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it. 



Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
The fabric with the little trees on it...has a little glitter/sparkle on it.



Christmas Skirt #3 layers by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Well, I have 3 more Crayon rolls to finish and those are all made for gifts.  Then it's time to think about Christmas gifts and getting my cards ready to mail...Now where is that Christmas Fairy--I sure could use her help
Sheila


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - just dropping in to ask for some prayers. Everyone here knows my doggy Zoey. Well, she and my DH are on their way to the Vet Hospital because the regular vet things she has an obstruction. She is my furbaby! Im sick with worry - and thats even before the big bill! They said this could cost up to $3000 dollars!!!!!  My girl has been so healthy her whole life, so these vet bills are just incredible to me - ugh - I HATE money!!!!!!! Sorry to run on, Im at work and just a mess, I cant even talk or I'll start to cry....I knew I could come here to you guys - thanks everyone......


  I hope fur baby is bouncing around in no time 

Please keep us updated.

And I totally agree on the outrageous vet bills -- we paid over $1,000 only to have our cat put to sleep within four days of treatment.  The last cat only cost about $600 b/c I learned to avoid trying to treat an uncurable disease from the first cat.  And I spent $800 for my two dog's on their annual visits and vaccinations!!!!  I am encouraging dd to become a vet!


----------



## ZehnJahren

I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out. 

I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!  

Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.  

Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!


----------



## NiniMorris

ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!







And...congratulations on your first sewing adventures!
Believe me, it is way easier than it looks.  But that is a secret we try to keep!

Nini


----------



## cogero

ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!



 

I can't wait to see what you make


----------



## DMGeurts

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - just dropping in to ask for some prayers. Everyone here knows my doggy Zoey. Well, she and my DH are on their way to the Vet Hospital because the regular vet things she has an obstruction. She is my furbaby! Im sick with worry - and thats even before the big bill! They said this could cost up to $3000 dollars!!!!!  My girl has been so healthy her whole life, so these vet bills are just incredible to me - ugh - I HATE money!!!!!!! Sorry to run on, Im at work and just a mess, I cant even talk or I'll start to cry....I knew I could come here to you guys - thanks everyone......



Awww  Wendy - I'll be saying some prayers for your little gal - it's so horrible when they aren't feeling well.  



NiniMorris said:


> I hate banks....truly hate....and if you knew me irl you would know I don't hate.
> 
> 
> We have been banking with the local bank for 25 years.  Through several different name changes.   They are now a big bank and not the hometown bank.   Hence my problem!
> 
> We have a total of 5 accounts with this bank.  (more if you count the IRAs)  We have never had a problem with bouncing checks.  I always leave extra money in all the accounts without entering them in the books just to safeguard against it.  We have overdraft protection using our savings account.
> 
> This morning, I noticed they had moved money from the saving account into the checking account  in *anticipation* that we would bounce a check!  And, then they charged us $10 for the privilege of doing that.  They cleaned out the checking account of 150...small amount I know, but it in effect closed it down.  To reopen the account, we will loose some of the favorable rates and perks we have with it.
> 
> Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.
> 
> The bank said they are using new software that uses our past spending habits to determine when we might have an overdraft.  Have we ever had an overdraft?  NO.  But they are afraid we MIGHT.
> 
> So, a bill that comes out automatically on the last day of the month tried to post a few minutes ago.  Since they charged me 10 for the overdraft protection (although we weren't overdrawn) we were 10 short having enough in there to pay for it...so they charged me $35 for a forced overdraft.  I am now $45 overdrawn...even though the 150 from the savings is still in there...and the three checks are there.
> 
> Since I am overdrawn, I can't draw on the checks for 10 days to make sure they don't bounce...they are GOVERNMENT DRAFTS...not checks!
> 
> Going to be an interesting 10 days around here!  Can't wait for hubby to get up and discover he is now broke!
> 
> (at lest there is money in the other accounts....)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking putting my money in a mattress isn't such a bad idea...
> 
> Nini



Nini, I am totally with you on this one.  Currently, I like my bank...  I do my banking a lot like you do.  But I can see my little bank growing someday, and at that point, I'll be utilizing my matttress, as well.



GrammytoMany said:


> Nini, Good Luck with the bank issues
> 
> Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The fabric with the little trees on it...has a little glitter/sparkle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 layers by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Well, I have 3 more Crayon rolls to finish and those are all made for gifts.  Then it's time to think about Christmas gifts and getting my cards ready to mail...Now where is that Christmas Fairy--I sure could use her help
> Sheila



Super cute - as usual!!!  



ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!



Glad you found this thread - it's way better than my PTR.  

Here's a really awesome graphic, which may help you understand your tension issues a bit better...  I just love this website - there is soooo much to learn there:
http://blog.sew-classic.com/2009/01/13/tension-is-it-getting-to-you.aspx

http://blog.sew-classic.com/2008/09/27/thread-nests-and-wads-on-the-underside-how-to-fix-it.aspx

http://blog.sew-classic.com/2008/10...ches-arent-straight--what-to-do-about-it.aspx

THose should get you started.  Part of the problem, I would guess, is that you are using several different weights of fabric.  The denim is a heavy weight, and the light cotton is much lighter...  I would guess, if you had a middle of the road weight cotton, that your tension would be fine.  However, the thread nests on the bottom of your fabric in the bobbin area is usually a sign that your UPPER thread tension is too loose.  Just trying to help - sorry if I am nagging.  

You are on the way to doing some really brilliant things with your machine - you seem like you have a great mojo going on.    I can't wait to see pictures of what you've created!  



NiniMorris said:


> And...congratulations on your first sewing adventures!
> Believe me, it is way easier than it looks.  But that is a secret we try to keep!
> 
> Nini



LOL Nini...  

D~


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - just dropping in to ask for some prayers. Everyone here knows my doggy Zoey. Well, she and my DH are on their way to the Vet Hospital because the regular vet things she has an obstruction. She is my furbaby! Im sick with worry - and thats even before the big bill! They said this could cost up to $3000 dollars!!!!!  My girl has been so healthy her whole life, so these vet bills are just incredible to me - ugh - I HATE money!!!!!!! Sorry to run on, Im at work and just a mess, I cant even talk or I'll start to cry....I knew I could come here to you guys - thanks everyone......


Yikes, that is alot of money.  Oh no, I hope Zoe is OK.  



NiniMorris said:


> I hate banks....truly hate....and if you knew me irl you would know I don't hate.
> 
> 
> We have been banking with the local bank for 25 years.  Through several different name changes.   They are now a big bank and not the hometown bank.   Hence my problem!
> 
> We have a total of 5 accounts with this bank.  (more if you count the IRAs)  We have never had a problem with bouncing checks.  I always leave extra money in all the accounts without entering them in the books just to safeguard against it.  We have overdraft protection using our savings account.
> 
> This morning, I noticed they had moved money from the saving account into the checking account  in *anticipation* that we would bounce a check!  And, then they charged us $10 for the privilege of doing that.  They cleaned out the checking account of 150...small amount I know, but it in effect closed it down.  To reopen the account, we will loose some of the favorable rates and perks we have with it.
> 
> Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.
> 
> The bank said they are using new software that uses our past spending habits to determine when we might have an overdraft.  Have we ever had an overdraft?  NO.  But they are afraid we MIGHT.
> 
> So, a bill that comes out automatically on the last day of the month tried to post a few minutes ago.  Since they charged me 10 for the overdraft protection (although we weren't overdrawn) we were 10 short having enough in there to pay for it...so they charged me $35 for a forced overdraft.  I am now $45 overdrawn...even though the 150 from the savings is still in there...and the three checks are there.
> 
> Since I am overdrawn, I can't draw on the checks for 10 days to make sure they don't bounce...they are GOVERNMENT DRAFTS...not checks!
> 
> Going to be an interesting 10 days around here!  Can't wait for hubby to get up and discover he is now broke!
> 
> (at lest there is money in the other accounts....)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking putting my money in a mattress isn't such a bad idea...
> 
> Nini


So nice of the bank to help you out like that!  How very frustrating and who has time to fight with them to fix it.  I hope you can get it straightened out.  Your mattress might be a very safe spot, especially with your DH sleeping on it.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The fabric with the little trees on it...has a little glitter/sparkle on it.
> 
> Well, I have 3 more Crayon rolls to finish and those are all made for gifts.  Then it's time to think about Christmas gifts and getting my cards ready to mail...Now where is that Christmas Fairy--I sure could use her help
> Sheila


I love all the skirts / dresses you have made.  All your granddaughters will be very stylish for Christmas.  At least you have one who is willing to model for you.  I totally forgot about Christmas cards.  I have no ideas for this year.  



ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!


Welcome!  I have been sewing for awhile but I don't think I would try making anything so small that it would fit Barbie or try to mess with snaps so it sounds like you good to go.  Denim is very hard to sew with.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Colleen and Sally,
> My husband bought me a Janome Memory Craft 4800 in 2000 as a surprise because my Kenmore stopped working after 28 years.  It has 80 different designs for decorating edges...different button holes and etc.  It also has the ABCs...in block style caps and small letters.....plus ABCs in scripts in caps and small letters.  It's good for light/med weigh fabric but doesn't like to hem bluejeans discovered that after a major bobbin problem and 2 broken needles...never did that again.  I actually need some extra bobbins but can't seem to get to the store where my husband bought it.  I can't find bobbins for it at Joann's.
> Happy Sewing,  Sheila



I've never had trouble with either my machine or my Mom's. Thankfully! They sew on anything. I used to get the bobbins at JoAnn's, but it was from a leased sewing machine company that occupied space from them. After they left, I have to stop by the store that sold me the machine. My mother used any bobbin she could find in her machine and they worked fine. I've been afraid to mess up my machine and just stick with what it's called for. I think you can order them from Janome. 



NiniMorris said:


> Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.
> 
> 
> Nini



Back when it was customary to use checks,  the bank put a hold on each of my checks (I'd been Xmas shopping) to make sure there was enough money to cover them. I think they charged me $20 for each of them. So of course, when the check actually hit my account, they bounced because of this fee (not one check was in jeopardy of bouncing). Then of course, I had to pay bounced check fees. I believe it was over $300. 

I was furious and charged into the bank on Friday with tons of people in line. I put up such a stink they gave me mony back to just shut me up and get me out of the building. They didn't see anything wrong with why I was charged these fees. 

Still mad, I wrote to the bank commissioner and was told that Wachovia was a foreign bank and not under thier guidlines to contact the currency and coin commission. Needless to say, I left that bank.


----------



## dianemom2

lynnanddbyz said:


> I need a hello kitty design for a gift for my nieces.  Where would I find one?  I check heather sue's site but did not see one.  I want one from somewhere that I know will sew out without problems.  Thank you everyone.
> 
> Sorry I found them.  I was looking in her etsy shop and not on her site.  I found them.  I have got to stop doing that.


Glad you found them.  I have that design from Heather Sue and it sews out great!



GrammytoMany said:


> Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The fabric with the little trees on it...has a little glitter/sparkle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 layers by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr


I love all 3 skirts.  I think it is great that you made each one different but with matching fabrics.  Your grandbabies look so cute in them!

Nini- I hope you get things worked out with the bank.  What a big pain in the lower end!  

Wendy- I hope that your little fur baby is ok.  I know that getting the dog treated is super expensive.  Our dog had some kind of attack yesterday.  I took her in to the vet, who pretty much only watched her for about 5 hours and our bill was $400!  Our last dog needed a big surgery and we took him to the vet school at Virginia Tech.  It was a fraction of the cost quoted by the local vet and they took such good care of him.  My friend just took her dog to VT last spring for back surgery.  The local vet quoted her $6,000 for the surgery but VT did the same surgery for $1,500.  We aren't really close to Virginia Tech but for us it was worth the drive.  Is there possibly a vet school near you?  I can't say enough good things about the vet school at VT.


----------



## GrammytoMany

ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!



Just keep sewing...don't give up...practice, practice, practice.


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - just dropping in to ask for some prayers. Everyone here knows my doggy Zoey. Well, she and my DH are on their way to the Vet Hospital because the regular vet things she has an obstruction. She is my furbaby! Im sick with worry - and thats even before the big bill! They said this could cost up to $3000 dollars!!!!!  My girl has been so healthy her whole life, so these vet bills are just incredible to me - ugh - I HATE money!!!!!!! Sorry to run on, Im at work and just a mess, I cant even talk or I'll start to cry....I knew I could come here to you guys - thanks everyone......



Oh no Wendy, I hope your sweet little furbaby is going to be ok.  That is a ton of money   Prayers for it to all work out.


----------



## cogero

Nini don't get me started on banks. It might be like the schooling issue.

I have been helping my parents do their re-fi. My parents are fairly well to do. They currently have accounts with the bank they are refi-ing with and this is the bank that does their mortgage. Well let me say that it has been a total pain in the rear. After almost 3 months they are finally closing on Friday.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.

There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.
> 
> There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!



Thank Goodness she is doing ok.  Sending blessings your way!


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.
> 
> There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!



I just logged on to see if you had updated.  I'm glad most of the obstruction seems to be passing on its own (your pocket book should also be happier!).  My doggies and I will be thinking of Zoey all night and hope she rests well and stabilizes her bp.  I hope we get good news from you tomorrow.


----------



## VBAndrea

This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).

These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.


FRONT:





BACK:






And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.


----------



## RMAMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.
> 
> There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!



How scary! I am glad her prognosis is good, anytime you can avoid surgery, it's a good outcome! I hope shes able to pass this quickly and without discomfort. I can't wait to hear what it is!!


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> $55 at Wally world,was $49.97 on black friday but i didn't know that,but still got a better deal since i didn't have to go fight the crowd!



Nice find on that machine!



VBAndrea said:


> WTMTQ!!!!  Beautiful work ladies
> 
> I was away over Thanksgiving and now am behind in sewing.  DD has a tea room birthday party this Sunday and I want to make her an Alice t and Insa with appliques for that and I haven't even checked my fabric stash yet   And the birthday girl wants clothes for her AG Bitty Baby so I want to get at least three outfits made for her.  I made a list of things to sew and it's massive so I have to eliminate some Christmas gifts.  I also goofed on my BG project last night and have to make due with it -- I put the wrong applique on the shirt  and didn't realize it until I started wondering where Minnie's bow went!



Sounds like a fun outfit for your DD. Sorry to hear about your applique mishap!



NiniMorris said:


> I hate banks....truly hate....and if you knew me irl you would know I don't hate.
> 
> 
> We have been banking with the local bank for 25 years.  Through several different name changes.   They are now a big bank and not the hometown bank.   Hence my problem!
> 
> We have a total of 5 accounts with this bank.  (more if you count the IRAs)  We have never had a problem with bouncing checks.  I always leave extra money in all the accounts without entering them in the books just to safeguard against it.  We have overdraft protection using our savings account.
> 
> This morning, I noticed they had moved money from the saving account into the checking account  in *anticipation* that we would bounce a check!  And, then they charged us $10 for the privilege of doing that.  They cleaned out the checking account of 150...small amount I know, but it in effect closed it down.  To reopen the account, we will loose some of the favorable rates and perks we have with it.
> 
> Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.
> 
> The bank said they are using new software that uses our past spending habits to determine when we might have an overdraft.  Have we ever had an overdraft?  NO.  But they are afraid we MIGHT.
> 
> So, a bill that comes out automatically on the last day of the month tried to post a few minutes ago.  Since they charged me 10 for the overdraft protection (although we weren't overdrawn) we were 10 short having enough in there to pay for it...so they charged me $35 for a forced overdraft.  I am now $45 overdrawn...even though the 150 from the savings is still in there...and the three checks are there.
> 
> Since I am overdrawn, I can't draw on the checks for 10 days to make sure they don't bounce...they are GOVERNMENT DRAFTS...not checks!
> 
> Going to be an interesting 10 days around here!  Can't wait for hubby to get up and discover he is now broke!
> 
> (at lest there is money in the other accounts....)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking putting my money in a mattress isn't such a bad idea...
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your bank problems! I hope they will set things straight and give you a nice apology!



GrammytoMany said:


> Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Well, I have 3 more Crayon rolls to finish and those are all made for gifts.  Then it's time to think about Christmas gifts and getting my cards ready to mail...Now where is that Christmas Fairy--I sure could use her help
> Sheila



I like how the three outfits are different. Good job!



ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!



Welcome! Just be careful, sewing can be very addicting!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.
> 
> There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!



Sorry to hear about Zoey's problems. I hope she will continue to recover quickly!



VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.



The BG dress is beautiful! At least the power went out just after the placement stitch and not half way through a step or anything like that.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.
> 
> There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!



sorry to hear your Zoey is sick....hope she will be home snuggling with you soon


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.



WOW that Peter Pan dress turned out wonderful! What a creative way to showcase those panels  And yay for getting a good start on the tea party outfit!



NiniMorris said:


> I hate banks....truly hate....and if you knew me irl you would know I don't hate.
> 
> 
> We have been banking with the local bank for 25 years.  Through several different name changes.   They are now a big bank and not the hometown bank.   Hence my problem!
> 
> We have a total of 5 accounts with this bank.  (more if you count the IRAs)  We have never had a problem with bouncing checks.  I always leave extra money in all the accounts without entering them in the books just to safeguard against it.  We have overdraft protection using our savings account.
> 
> This morning, I noticed they had moved money from the saving account into the checking account  in *anticipation* that we would bounce a check!  And, then they charged us $10 for the privilege of doing that.  They cleaned out the checking account of 150...small amount I know, but it in effect closed it down.  To reopen the account, we will loose some of the favorable rates and perks we have with it.
> 
> Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.
> 
> The bank said they are using new software that uses our past spending habits to determine when we might have an overdraft.  Have we ever had an overdraft?  NO.  But they are afraid we MIGHT.
> 
> So, a bill that comes out automatically on the last day of the month tried to post a few minutes ago.  Since they charged me 10 for the overdraft protection (although we weren't overdrawn) we were 10 short having enough in there to pay for it...so they charged me $35 for a forced overdraft.  I am now $45 overdrawn...even though the 150 from the savings is still in there...and the three checks are there.
> 
> Since I am overdrawn, I can't draw on the checks for 10 days to make sure they don't bounce...they are GOVERNMENT DRAFTS...not checks!
> 
> Going to be an interesting 10 days around here!  Can't wait for hubby to get up and discover he is now broke!
> 
> (at lest there is money in the other accounts....)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking putting my money in a mattress isn't such a bad idea...
> 
> Nini



Oh gosh Nini, I'm so sorry to hear about all the trouble with the bank today! I get knots in my stomach just THINKING about stuff like that, nevermind going through it! HUGS!



GrammytoMany said:


> Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The fabric with the little trees on it...has a little glitter/sparkle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 layers by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Well, I have 3 more Crayon rolls to finish and those are all made for gifts.  Then it's time to think about Christmas gifts and getting my cards ready to mail...Now where is that Christmas Fairy--I sure could use her help
> Sheila



Oh that skirt is equally as cute as the other two you've already posted! You are going to have some VERY happy little girls on your hands when they get to wear them.



ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!



Hi! I'm really new here as well. I agree with Nini though that sewing isn't really THAT hard and from the sounds of it, you are off to a great start!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - thank you so much for your prayers - please keep them coming. Zoey is resting comfortably with an IV tonight. After the ultrasound this evening, the blockage has moved along on its own it seems and should exit on its own. There is some residual in her tummy which they can get via endoscopy which isnt as invasive as surgery, but they'd still need to put her under. Her blood pressure is alittle low right now, so they are hesitant, but she needs to rest tonight and hopefully it will look better in the am. The vet hospital we took her to is so nice.
> 
> There is a vet school in Philly, but the reviews it got werent so good....or else I would have taken her there! Who needs CHirstmas pressents anyways - I'd rather have my Zozo!!!!!



Oh I'm so glad that your pup is already on the mend. It's so scary when you don't quite know what's going on with them and of course they can't talk to let you know where it hurts! Hope she feels much better in the AM after a night of rest and fluids. HUGS!


I've finally decided it was time to start working on something that my kids can wear.  So I'm going to attempt to sew my three girls matching stripwork skirts. I worked tonight so that I would have them all cut out but it took me over 2hours just of cutting!  I cannot imagine how long it would have taken me if I didn't have a rotary cutter!  So hopefully I will have a chance to start sewing them up tomorrow. I think I will assembly line the project, so I probably won't have anything to show for about a week or so.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.


The Peter Pan dress turned out super cute!  The colors look great.  That was a wonderful way to use the panels you got on sale.

The Alice outfit is sounding very cute.  I can't wait to see pictures of it when you finish it.  I am glad that your power went out just as you started the applique instead of halfway through it.  Also glad that your machine was ok.

Wendy- Glad that Zoey seems to be recovering on her own.

So I just got my digitizing software.  My husband installed it last night.  It is so confusing.  I have no idea where to begin with it.  I played with it a little bit last night but I didn't really get far.


----------



## NiniMorris

Since I am going on only an hours worth of sleep...I forgot to grab the quotes...sheesh!

The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!  

Sometimes I feel that the only way to get them to recognize me is to have him with me!  Maybe I should go to work for the police dept!  Then maybe I could command the same respect as he...of course, since he outweighs me by at least 100 pounds that MIGHT be the difference...or maybe because he carries a gun.  

Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!

Nini


----------



## ellenbenny

Way TMTQ, but I love the xmas skirts for the triplets!  

And Wendy, I know I already posted but I have been thinking about you and your little Zoey and hoping to hear some good news this morning. 

I wanted to share some of my recent projects, hope these aren't duplicates on here, I know I posted on facebook already.  I had back surgery 2 weeks ago, so did some of this before the surgery, and have been able to get back to sewing for the last week or so, and am enjoying my recovery time off of work 

This crossbody bag is done In The Hoop from a design by Pickle Pie Designs, I made this one for DeAnna's Big Give





This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give





I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!








Not Disney related, but I made a Christmas stocking for my new grandson





And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD





A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer





And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share





Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Piper

Wendy,  I'm so glad your Zoey is doing better.  I hope she makes a full recovery soon.  It is so difficult to have a member of your family sick.

Nini,  I'm happy the bank situation is taken care of.  It is definitely maddening when you're ignored (or taken advantage of) just because you are female.

Everything that has been made is really adorable.  I don't post a lot because the arthritis in my hands makes it difficult, but I do read several times a day.  All the posts for prayers are included in my prayer list and I admire all the creations.


----------



## cogero

Ellen everything is fabulous but I am in love with that Hello Kitty CHristmas outfit.


----------



## GrammytoMany

ellenbenny said:


> Way TMTQ, but I love the xmas skirts for the triplets!
> 
> And Wendy, I know I already posted but I have been thinking about you and your little Zoey and hoping to hear some good news this morning.
> 
> I wanted to share some of my recent projects, hope these aren't duplicates on here, I know I posted on facebook already.  I had back surgery 2 weeks ago, so did some of this before the surgery, and have been able to get back to sewing for the last week or so, and am enjoying my recovery time off of work
> 
> This crossbody bag is done In The Hoop from a design by Pickle Pie Designs, I made this one for DeAnna's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I made a Christmas stocking for my new grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love the outfits....beautiful.
Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> Way TMTQ, but I love the xmas skirts for the triplets!
> 
> And Wendy, I know I already posted but I have been thinking about you and your little Zoey and hoping to hear some good news this morning.
> 
> 
> This crossbody bag is done In The Hoop from a design by Pickle Pie Designs, I made this one for DeAnna's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I made a Christmas stocking for my new grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Everything looks great!  I have the crossbody bag design from Pickle Pie.  Where did you find the the hardware?  I looked at our Joanns last week and couldn't find big enough hardware.  Everything was tiny for jewelry.  I just made two of the zippered pouches in the last couple of days.  I love how well her stuff sews out!

I know I commented on the sorcerer Mickey dress on FB but I love it.  I love how you put the two designs together.  They are perfect like that!

My niece would go crazy for the Hello Kitty outfit (even though we're Jewish).  She loves everything with Hello Kitty on it.  You may have inspired me to start on another Hello Kitty outfit for her.


----------



## ellenbenny

cogero said:


> Ellen everything is fabulous but I am in love with that Hello Kitty CHristmas outfit.





GrammytoMany said:


> Love the outfits....beautiful.
> Sheila





dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks great!  I have the crossbody bag design from Pickle Pie.  Where did you find the the hardware?  I looked at our Joanns last week and couldn't find big enough hardware.  Everything was tiny for jewelry.  I just made two of the zippered pouches in the last couple of days.  I love how well her stuff sews out!
> 
> I know I commented on the sorcerer Mickey dress on FB but I love it.  I love how you put the two designs together.  They are perfect like that!
> 
> My niece would go crazy for the Hello Kitty outfit (even though we're Jewish).  She loves everything with Hello Kitty on it.  You may have inspired me to start on another Hello Kitty outfit for her.



Thanks so much all!  I love the Hello Kitty outfit also, and find that sometimes simple is perfect!  

Diane, I know I ordered the hardware on ebay awhile back, but don't remember who the seller was.  I did a search and there are several.  You just want to make sure the d-rings and the snap clips have at least a 1/2" opening for the strap to go through.  I bought a set of them for projects last year I think and still have quite a few left, but I do think your best bet would be to order from etsy or ebay.

I have been happy with both the zippered pouch and this bag from Pickle Pie.

I am sure you could do a similar hello kitty outfit with a different hello kitty fabric!


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Since I am going on only an hours worth of sleep...I forgot to grab the quotes...sheesh!
> 
> The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!
> 
> Sometimes I feel that the only way to get them to recognize me is to have him with me!  Maybe I should go to work for the police dept!  Then maybe I could command the same respect as he...of course, since he outweighs me by at least 100 pounds that MIGHT be the difference...or maybe because he carries a gun.
> 
> Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!
> 
> Nini


Glad it got taken care of!  I had a bank start charging me mysterious fees once and they wouldn't negate them so I closed my account -- they were just odd fees of $1.?? for two months in a row and they couldn't explain them to me.  I had a decent amount of money in that bank too so it was their loss!



ellenbenny said:


> Way TMTQ, but I love the xmas skirts for the triplets!
> 
> And Wendy, I know I already posted but I have been thinking about you and your little Zoey and hoping to hear some good news this morning.
> 
> I wanted to share some of my recent projects, hope these aren't duplicates on here, I know I posted on facebook already.  I had back surgery 2 weeks ago, so did some of this before the surgery, and have been able to get back to sewing for the last week or so, and am enjoying my recovery time off of work
> 
> This crossbody bag is done In The Hoop from a design by Pickle Pie Designs, I made this one for DeAnna's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I made a Christmas stocking for my new grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Ellen I LOVE everything.  I may get brave and try that bag in the future.  All the dresses are beautiful and the HK is so cute -- I have one of HS's HK appliques and have yet to do it -- I have tons I have yet to do.  It took me two hours today to do a ruffle on my overskirt of the Insa  I'm making for dd.  Crazy!  Must get back to work -- was hoping to be done with the thing today but now I don't see that happening.

DIANE-- Yay on getting your software!!!  I hope you figure it all out 

Wish me luck, I need to convince dh to stop at Michael's with me today so I can use two 50% off coupons.


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> WTMTQ!!!!  Beautiful work ladies
> 
> I was away over Thanksgiving and now am behind in sewing.  DD has a tea room birthday party this Sunday and I want to make her an Alice t and Insa with appliques for that and I haven't even checked my fabric stash yet   And the birthday girl wants clothes for her AG Bitty Baby so I want to get at least three outfits made for her.  I made a list of things to sew and it's massive so I have to eliminate some Christmas gifts.  I also goofed on my BG project last night and have to make due with it -- I put the wrong applique on the shirt  and didn't realize it until I started wondering where Minnie's bow went!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE your pic!  *Just wish your dh had been home for this trip.*


   Welcome home. Don't you just hate it when you realize a tad bit too late you messed something up and it's not going to get fixed? It's been happening here way more than I would like  I can't wait to see the tea party outfit- I just loved your set from PR! I have a long list started for Christmas stuff, too and I wonder if I'll get half of it done? 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - just dropping in to ask for some prayers. Everyone here knows my doggy Zoey. Well, she and my DH are on their way to the Vet Hospital because the regular vet things she has an obstruction. She is my furbaby! Im sick with worry - and thats even before the big bill! They said this could cost up to $3000 dollars!!!!!  My girl has been so healthy her whole life, so these vet bills are just incredible to me - ugh - I HATE money!!!!!!! Sorry to run on, Im at work and just a mess, I cant even talk or I'll start to cry....I knew I could come here to you guys - thanks everyone......


 Oh no...I'm praying for you and little Zoey! I hope she is much better today! 



GrammytoMany said:


> Well, I managed to get Christmas Skirt #3 done.  Now all three girls have one to wear.  Of course, Allie said she would be my model because her two sisters wouldn't even try it on for me. Although Anna spotted a piece of Hello Kitty fabric in my bag yesterday and requested a dress out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> The fabric with the little trees on it...has a little glitter/sparkle on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Skirt #3 layers by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Well, I have 3 more Crayon rolls to finish and those are all made for gifts.  Then it's time to think about Christmas gifts and getting my cards ready to mail...Now where is that Christmas Fairy--I sure could use her help
> Sheila


 Adorable. I love all 3 skirts! 



ZehnJahren said:


> I was referred over here as I am just learning to sew, and WOW there is a LOT of STUFF over here!  I'm so excited to take some time later and look through all of this.  I found DMGeurts "Sewing my way to POFQ" PTR and was inspired to pull out my sewing machine (which I couldn't even thread when I bought it, and never touched again) and figure it out.  I've been sewing a grand total of five days (including today) and have bought a few little things just trying stuff out.
> 
> I got a few needles (11, 14, 16, and 18 size), a fabric marker, some snaps, and some jean thread.  I've been messing around with some old denim, cotton (t-shirt), and super-thin cotton fabric I had laying around the house and feel pretty confident I know what the settings on my machine are capable of.  I don't really understand a "satin stitch" yet, or how to back stitch effectively without having all of my thread bunch up.  Also, I don't understand why the tension of the thread matters.  But I did make a little ruffled Barbie skirt I could put a snap on and I made a small pillow case that I was able to sew completely shut, so I'm not doing too bad so far!
> 
> Of course, I couldn't keep the denim from bunching up and my "pretend hem" looked like something a child may have hand stitched, but I'm persistent.
> 
> Just trying to learn all I can.  Will be taking a LOOONG look through this thread, probably tonight!  So hello to all!


 Welcome! 



VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.


This turned out great, Andrea! I love all fabrics together! 


smile5sunshine said:


> I've finally decided it was time to start working on something that my kids can wear.  So I'm going to attempt to sew my three girls matching stripwork skirts. I worked tonight so that I would have them all cut out but it took me over 2hours just of cutting!  I cannot imagine how long it would have taken me if I didn't have a rotary cutter!  So hopefully I will have a chance to start sewing them up tomorrow. I think I will assembly line the project, so I probably won't have anything to show for about a week or so.


Yeah, I agree cutting is the unfun part of sewing! I swear I put projects off because I don't feel like cutting them out. 



dianemom2 said:


> So I just got my digitizing software.  My husband installed it last night.  It is so confusing.  I have no idea where to begin with it.  I played with it a little bit last night but I didn't really get far.


I'm sure you will get the hang of it in no time! What software did you buy? I would love to hear your thoughts a little down the road after you have the chance to play around with it some more. 



NiniMorris said:


> Since I am going on only an hours worth of sleep...I forgot to grab the quotes...sheesh!
> 
> The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!
> 
> Sometimes I feel that the only way to get them to recognize me is to have him with me!  Maybe I should go to work for the police dept!  Then maybe I could command the same respect as he...of course, since he outweighs me by at least 100 pounds that MIGHT be the difference...or maybe because he carries a gun.
> 
> Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!
> 
> Nini


I'm glad it's worked out, sorry it was such a hassle for you though. 



ellenbenny said:


> Way TMTQ, but I love the xmas skirts for the triplets!
> 
> And Wendy, I know I already posted but I have been thinking about you and your little Zoey and hoping to hear some good news this morning.
> 
> I wanted to share some of my recent projects, hope these aren't duplicates on here, I know I posted on facebook already.  I had back surgery 2 weeks ago, so did some of this before the surgery, and have been able to get back to sewing for the last week or so, and am enjoying my recovery time off of work
> 
> This crossbody bag is done In The Hoop from a design by Pickle Pie Designs, I made this one for DeAnna's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I made a Christmas stocking for my new grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Everything is gorgeous, Ellen! I love the Grace ruffle dress and glad to hear you enjoy sewing it. I have been thinking about purchasing it lately.


----------



## babynala

Lost the quote but I LOVE the Daisy and Donald sets, especially the little duck feet on the legs and pockets.  Did you do those by "hand"?



dianemom2 said:


> So I just got my digitizing software.  My husband installed it last night.  It is so confusing.  I have no idea where to begin with it.  I played with it a little bit last night but I didn't really get far.


Congrats on the software.  I, too, would love to hear your review - that is once you get it figured out.



NiniMorris said:


> Since I am going on only an hours worth of sleep...I forgot to grab the quotes...sheesh!
> 
> The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!
> 
> Sometimes I feel that the only way to get them to recognize me is to have him with me!  Maybe I should go to work for the police dept!  Then maybe I could command the same respect as he...of course, since he outweighs me by at least 100 pounds that MIGHT be the difference...or maybe because he carries a gun.
> 
> Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!
> 
> Nini


Glad you got it figured out but it is such a pain that they wouldn't change it for you. 



VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.


You did a fabulous job on this dress.  I love the way you put it all together.  The tea party dress sounds really cute.  



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share some of my recent projects, hope these aren't duplicates on here, I know I posted on facebook already.  I had back surgery 2 weeks ago, so did some of this before the surgery, and have been able to get back to sewing for the last week or so, and am enjoying my recovery time off of work
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I hope your feeling OK after your back surgery.  Everything you posted is wonderful.  Love the red, white and blue Mickey dress.  I too am partial to the Hello Kitty outfit but I LOVE the way your Chef Mickey outfit came out.  I like how you used the black to outline Mickey on your Chef Mickey applique.


----------



## tinkbell13

I found this thread a couple of days ago and have only read the first few pages and the last 20 or so and all I can say is WOW! Other than hemming my pants, I haven't sewn anything for years. I used to make some of my clothes when I was a teenager. I have tended to do more knitting the last couple of decades and started to teach myself to crochet about 6 months ago. But I have to say that after seeing some of the stuff you ladies are making, I might just have to break out my machine for our upcoming family trip and try a few things! I just have a regular sewing machine but it has some decorative stitches on it (I think - I'll have to pull it out again and look at it!) so I should be able to do some shirts or something. Maybe I'll try a couple of Mickey/Minnie head t-shirts for us to wear to a park one day. And I bet my nieces would love a little bag they can carry in the park! So many ideas going through my head right now. Gotta run and get my machine out now and see if I have any fabric left in my craft stash so I can do a couple of practice pieces!


----------



## cogero

it is addicting.


----------



## dianemom2

ellenbenny said:


> Thanks so much all!  I love the Hello Kitty outfit also, and find that sometimes simple is perfect!
> 
> Diane, I know I ordered the hardware on ebay awhile back, but don't remember who the seller was.  I did a search and there are several.  You just want to make sure the d-rings and the snap clips have at least a 1/2" opening for the strap to go through.  I bought a set of them for projects last year I think and still have quite a few left, but I do think your best bet would be to order from etsy or ebay.
> 
> I have been happy with both the zippered pouch and this bag from Pickle Pie.
> 
> I am sure you could do a similar hello kitty outfit with a different hello kitty fabric!



Thanks for the tip on ordering the hardware from ebay or etsy.  I am going to look on there.   The zippered pouches and the crossbody bags make great birthday gifts for my girls to give to their friends.  Now that I have made several of the zippered pouches, I can get them done pretty quickly.  The first time I had to read and re-read the directions to make sure I was cutting the right size squares and following the directions just right.  The only thing extra that I do is after I un-hoop the bag, I have started using the serger to go over the seams that hold it together.  It feels more secure to me when I do that.



VBAndrea said:


> DIANE-- Yay on getting your software!!!  I hope you figure it all out
> 
> Wish me luck, I need to convince dh to stop at Michael's with me today so I can use two 50% off coupons.


I haven't had a free minute to even look at the software today.  And tonight my kids have their orchestra and chorus show so I won't have time tonight either.  Maybe tomorrow I can spend a couple of hours with it.

I made my kids go with me to use the 50% off coupons at Michaels.  I give each of them an item, a coupon and some cash.  That way we can use 3 of them.  Also, did you know you can use the Joanns coupons there?  Our Michaels will let you use both a Michaels coupon PLUS a Joanns coupn at check out.




babynala said:


> Congrats on the software.  I, too, would love to hear your review - that is once you get it figured out.





Fruto76 said:


> I'm sure you will get the hang of it in no time! What software did you buy? I would love to hear your thoughts a little down the road after you have the chance to play around with it some more.



I ended up buying the Designers Gallery Masterworks 2.  So far, I find it very confusing.  But my husband said he can explain some of it to me because it works like software he's used in the past.  Plus, I am entitled to take some of their on-line classes.  I am also looking for some of the video tutorials you can buy that explain the software too.  Once I understand the software better I'll update you all on how I like it.


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.

Family sweats for a Big Give.  I can post them because the family has already received them.














These are crayon roll ups for my niece and nephew.














This is part of their Chanukah present.  My girls will give them to them on the plane ride to Florida.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone! First, I must say thank you for all of the prayers for us and Zoey - they are really lifting us up!!

Second - the holiday and Big Give outfits are so totally ROCKING!!!

Third - if there is anyway anyone could whip out a Penguine shirt for our little Evan and get it in the mail - like tomorrow - and send it to GKTW, we just found out they are giving him a penguiine encounter at Sea World because he loves them so much!!!! Let me know if you could!!! It might be impossible - but just in case....

Fourth - lol - we could still use a few shirts for Lindsay's big give - cupcake, pirate, maybe an EPCOT ball (her favorite ride)????? The Big Give is really cheering her up - its totally AMAZING!!!! you can just see it on her face - a turn around for sure!

Piper - you are so right - she is my furbaby!!!!!

Ellen - I still havent tried that design!!! As long as Zoey is back home - Im gonna try!!! Looks like people will be getting home made Wendy gifts this year for Christmas - lol - or else Zoey will be wearing a big bow and going visiting!!! 

So that brings me to a much happier update tonight! I got to hold Zoey tonight!!!!!! Her blood pressure came up into the normal range over night! She also developed a "looseness", poor girl, but that meant her gut was moving again and not stalled which was such a blessing. so this afternoon they gave her a bit of food, and she ate it!!! When we went to visit her, we were waiting and heard the creek of the door - I was expecting the nurse to say come on back - but she had Zoey on a LEASH!!!!!! She walked out to us and gave a little wag. She looked so raggedy - so much for that full fluffy look  - we are going for more of a patchy shaved look this holiday season!!!! IV in one paw, shaved tummy and shaved BUT!!! This was so nice, they had her tail wrapped in that self stick coban stuff (instead of shaving it) and they even had a little bobby pin in her hair above her eyes - so cute - I could really tell they cared about her! So we spent a little time with her, and then she asked to go out, so they said we could take her on a little walk and she did her business. YAY!!! Unfortunately she saw our car (what a little bugger) and made a bee line for it - but she had to stay the night so they can continue to give fluids, some pain meds and monitor the junk in her tummy. So, they will do another Xray in the am to see where the residue stands - if it has moved along we are in GREAT shape. If its still in her tummy, they will rethink about the endoscopy, but it really looks like surgery isnt even being thought of anymore! So please keep praying!!!!! The power of prayer is amazing!!!!! Thank you so much friends!!!!! I hope I have an even better update tomorrow night!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Wendy, great news about Zoey!!! hope she is home with you tomorrow, looks like it will be a weekend full of snuggles and puppy kisses


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> Wendy, great news about Zoey!!! hope she is home with you tomorrow, looks like it will be a weekend full of snuggles and puppy kisses



Im reallllllyyyy hoping so Lisa!!!!! Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> So I just got my digitizing software.  My husband installed it last night.  It is so confusing.  I have no idea where to begin with it.  I played with it a little bit last night but I didn't really get far.



Congrats on your software. I hope you can figure it out quickly!



NiniMorris said:


> The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!
> 
> Sometimes I feel that the only way to get them to recognize me is to have him with me!  Maybe I should go to work for the police dept!  Then maybe I could command the same respect as he...of course, since he outweighs me by at least 100 pounds that MIGHT be the difference...or maybe because he carries a gun.
> 
> Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!
> 
> Nini



Glad to hear that it is resolved!



ellenbenny said:


> I wanted to share some of my recent projects, hope these aren't duplicates on here, I know I posted on facebook already.  I had back surgery 2 weeks ago, so did some of this before the surgery, and have been able to get back to sewing for the last week or so, and am enjoying my recovery time off of work
> 
> This crossbody bag is done In The Hoop from a design by Pickle Pie Designs, I made this one for DeAnna's Big Give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Disney related, but I made a Christmas stocking for my new grandson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I hope you are recovering quickly from your surgery. Your work is beautiful as usual!



Piper said:


> Everything that has been made is really adorable.  I don't post a lot because the arthritis in my hands makes it difficult, but I do read several times a day.  All the posts for prayers are included in my prayer list and I admire all the creations.



I just want to let you know that you are on my prayer list for feeling better and having the doctors figure out the right treatment for you. I enjoy seeing your creations and I hope you will be able to get back to sewing!



tinkbell13 said:


> I found this thread a couple of days ago and have only read the first few pages and the last 20 or so and all I can say is WOW! Other than hemming my pants, I haven't sewn anything for years. I used to make some of my clothes when I was a teenager. I have tended to do more knitting the last couple of decades and started to teach myself to crochet about 6 months ago. But I have to say that after seeing some of the stuff you ladies are making, I might just have to break out my machine for our upcoming family trip and try a few things! I just have a regular sewing machine but it has some decorative stitches on it (I think - I'll have to pull it out again and look at it!) so I should be able to do some shirts or something. Maybe I'll try a couple of Mickey/Minnie head t-shirts for us to wear to a park one day. And I bet my nieces would love a little bag they can carry in the park! So many ideas going through my head right now. Gotta run and get my machine out now and see if I have any fabric left in my craft stash so I can do a couple of practice pieces!



I just want to say welcome!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.
> 
> Family sweats for a Big Give.  I can post them because the family has already received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are crayon roll ups for my niece and nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of their Chanukah present.  My girls will give them to them on the plane ride to Florida.



Great job on the BG outfits and on the crayon rolls!



billwendy said:


> So that brings me to a much happier update tonight! I got to hold Zoey tonight!!!!!! Her blood pressure came up into the normal range over night! She also developed a "looseness", poor girl, but that meant her gut was moving again and not stalled which was such a blessing. so this afternoon they gave her a bit of food, and she ate it!!! When we went to visit her, we were waiting and heard the creek of the door - I was expecting the nurse to say come on back - but she had Zoey on a LEASH!!!!!! She walked out to us and gave a little wag. She looked so raggedy - so much for that full fluffy look  - we are going for more of a patchy shaved look this holiday season!!!! IV in one paw, shaved tummy and shaved BUT!!! This was so nice, they had her tail wrapped in that self stick coban stuff (instead of shaving it) and they even had a little bobby pin in her hair above her eyes - so cute - I could really tell they cared about her! So we spent a little time with her, and then she asked to go out, so they said we could take her on a little walk and she did her business. YAY!!! Unfortunately she saw our car (what a little bugger) and made a bee line for it - but she had to stay the night so they can continue to give fluids, some pain meds and monitor the junk in her tummy. So, they will do another Xray in the am to see where the residue stands - if it has moved along we are in GREAT shape. If its still in her tummy, they will rethink about the endoscopy, but it really looks like surgery isnt even being thought of anymore! So please keep praying!!!!! The power of prayer is amazing!!!!! Thank you so much friends!!!!! I hope I have an even better update tomorrow night!!



Thanks for the update Wendy. I hope Zoey will continue to recover quickly!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I made my kids go with me to use the 50% off coupons at Michaels.  I give each of them an item, a coupon and some cash.  That way we can use 3 of them.  Also, did you know you can use the Joanns coupons there?  Our Michaels will let you use both a Michaels coupon PLUS a Joanns coupn at check out.


DH was a saint and came with me without any complaints   However, in small fuzzy print it said coupons are not allowed on books and we had to shop fast b/c we had to be on time for dd's teacher's conference so dh made his purchase (bunny slippers for dd's AG doll --$2.61) and I had to do a no go on the AG doll horse book b/c even at 50% off I thought it was pricey.  I'll go back more with my 50% coupons though as I can stock up on colored pencils for birthday gifts for roll ups.  I like to buy the twistable ones for roll ups so I don't have to worry about sharpeners.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.
> 
> Family sweats for a Big Give.  I can post them because the family has already received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are crayon roll ups for my niece and nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of their Chanukah present.  My girls will give them to them on the plane ride to Florida.


LOVE the sweat set for the family   And the roll ups are great.  I may try a different tut for my next roll ups -- the one I use requires tons of markings because the fabric gets shifted as you sew the little pockets so the roll up can lay flat, but your lay flat and it doesn't appear you shifted the fabric.  I think it would go faster that way.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone! First, I must say thank you for all of the prayers for us and Zoey - they are really lifting us up!!
> 
> Second - the holiday and Big Give outfits are so totally ROCKING!!!
> 
> Third - if there is anyway anyone could whip out a Penguine shirt for our little Evan and get it in the mail - like tomorrow - and send it to GKTW, we just found out they are giving him a penguiine encounter at Sea World because he loves them so much!!!! Let me know if you could!!! It might be impossible - but just in case....
> 
> Fourth - lol - we could still use a few shirts for Lindsay's big give - cupcake, pirate, maybe an EPCOT ball (her favorite ride)????? The Big Give is really cheering her up - its totally AMAZING!!!! you can just see it on her face - a turn around for sure!
> 
> Piper - you are so right - she is my furbaby!!!!!
> 
> Ellen - I still havent tried that design!!! As long as Zoey is back home - Im gonna try!!! Looks like people will be getting home made Wendy gifts this year for Christmas - lol - or else Zoey will be wearing a big bow and going visiting!!!
> 
> So that brings me to a much happier update tonight! I got to hold Zoey tonight!!!!!! Her blood pressure came up into the normal range over night! She also developed a "looseness", poor girl, but that meant her gut was moving again and not stalled which was such a blessing. so this afternoon they gave her a bit of food, and she ate it!!! When we went to visit her, we were waiting and heard the creek of the door - I was expecting the nurse to say come on back - but she had Zoey on a LEASH!!!!!! She walked out to us and gave a little wag. She looked so raggedy - so much for that full fluffy look  - we are going for more of a patchy shaved look this holiday season!!!! IV in one paw, shaved tummy and shaved BUT!!! This was so nice, they had her tail wrapped in that self stick coban stuff (instead of shaving it) and they even had a little bobby pin in her hair above her eyes - so cute - I could really tell they cared about her! So we spent a little time with her, and then she asked to go out, so they said we could take her on a little walk and she did her business. YAY!!! Unfortunately she saw our car (what a little bugger) and made a bee line for it - but she had to stay the night so they can continue to give fluids, some pain meds and monitor the junk in her tummy. So, they will do another Xray in the am to see where the residue stands - if it has moved along we are in GREAT shape. If its still in her tummy, they will rethink about the endoscopy, but it really looks like surgery isnt even being thought of anymore! So please keep praying!!!!! The power of prayer is amazing!!!!! Thank you so much friends!!!!! I hope I have an even better update tomorrow night!!


SO happy to hear that Zoey is doing much better.  I think you are still going to have a hefty vet bill -- but no surgery should hopefully save you some.  And most importantly, no surgery will be easier on Zoey (and you!).  

I am sorry I can't help anymore with the gives right now.  I still have a shirt to finish up for one.  I am backed up with the holiday season.  I am also in a little bit of financial stress -- I think we can still do a nice Christmas but I have two birthdays this month too (dh and dd).  I also wanted a nice camera for Christmas but told dh not to get it for me as $4 is a little tight but I fear he will get it for me anyway.  I am just getting him little stuff this year.  I have barely started shopping and I fear the worst!


----------



## DMGeurts

Ellen...  I love everything you made - it all turned out wonderful.  Especially love the Lilo fabric on the in the hoop cross body bag - TDF!!!

Diane...  I also love everything you made!  I can't believe how quick you all are.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> So that brings me to a much happier update tonight! I got to hold Zoey tonight!!!!!! Her blood pressure came up into the normal range over night! She also developed a "looseness", poor girl, but that meant her gut was moving again and not stalled which was such a blessing. so this afternoon they gave her a bit of food, and she ate it!!! When we went to visit her, we were waiting and heard the creek of the door - I was expecting the nurse to say come on back - but she had Zoey on a LEASH!!!!!! She walked out to us and gave a little wag. She looked so raggedy - so much for that full fluffy look  - we are going for more of a patchy shaved look this holiday season!!!! IV in one paw, shaved tummy and shaved BUT!!! This was so nice, they had her tail wrapped in that self stick coban stuff (instead of shaving it) and they even had a little bobby pin in her hair above her eyes - so cute - I could really tell they cared about her! So we spent a little time with her, and then she asked to go out, so they said we could take her on a little walk and she did her business. YAY!!! Unfortunately she saw our car (what a little bugger) and made a bee line for it - but she had to stay the night so they can continue to give fluids, some pain meds and monitor the junk in her tummy. So, they will do another Xray in the am to see where the residue stands - if it has moved along we are in GREAT shape. If its still in her tummy, they will rethink about the endoscopy, but it really looks like surgery isnt even being thought of anymore! So please keep praying!!!!! The power of prayer is amazing!!!!! Thank you so much friends!!!!! I hope I have an even better update tomorrow night!!


Glad to hear that they are taking great care of Zoey and that maybe she can come home soon.



VBAndrea said:


> DH was a saint and came with me without any complaints   However, in small fuzzy print it said coupons are not allowed on books and we had to shop fast b/c we had to be on time for dd's teacher's conference so dh made his purchase (bunny slippers for dd's AG doll --$2.61) and I had to do a no go on the AG doll horse book b/c even at 50% off I thought it was pricey.  I'll go back more with my 50% coupons though as I can stock up on colored pencils for birthday gifts for roll ups.  I like to buy the twistable ones for roll ups so I don't have to worry about sharpeners.
> 
> 
> LOVE the sweat set for the family   And the roll ups are great.  I may try a different tut for my next roll ups -- the one I use requires tons of markings because the fabric gets shifted as you sew the little pockets so the roll up can lay flat, but your lay flat and it doesn't appear you shifted the fabric.  I think it would go faster that way.



Sound like you will need to go back to Michaels with more coupons!  LOL!  Does your DD like the AG craft stuff from there?  Some of the things in that line cute.

I did not have to shift the fabric at all.  My crayon roll ups do lie nice and flat when I open them.  I like the double roll up because I could fit a 32 pack of Disney crayons into it.



DMGeurts said:


> Diane...  I also love everything you made!  I can't believe how quick you all are.
> 
> D~


I am not quick.  It is the embroidery machine.


----------



## miprender

I feel like I haven't been on this thread in a while.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.



Everything is adorable.



VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.



WOW that turned out great.

I feel bad I haven't had a chance to do the last two BGs. We have had so much going on and work has been crazy busy. Hopefully after New Years I can start doing some more.



ellenbenny said:


> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I don't remember seeing the Chef Mickey dress on FB. As always everything is beautiful.

I just did my first INH project. Heather's Angry Bird Tic Tac Toe. Both my DSs wanted one.



tinkbell13 said:


> I found this thread a couple of days ago and have only read the first few pages and the last 20 or so and all I can say is WOW! Other than hemming my pants, I haven't sewn anything for years. I used to make some of my clothes when I was a teenager. I have tended to do more knitting the last couple of decades and started to teach myself to crochet about 6 months ago. But I have to say that after seeing some of the stuff you ladies are making, I might just have to break out my machine for our upcoming family trip and try a few things! I just have a regular sewing machine but it has some decorative stitches on it (I think - I'll have to pull it out again and look at it!) so I should be able to do some shirts or something. Maybe I'll try a couple of Mickey/Minnie head t-shirts for us to wear to a park one day. And I bet my nieces would love a little bag they can carry in the park! So many ideas going through my head right now. Gotta run and get my machine out now and see if I have any fabric left in my craft stash so I can do a couple of practice pieces!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.
> 
> Family sweats for a Big Give.  I can post them because the family has already received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are crayon roll ups for my niece and nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of their Chanukah present.  My girls will give them to them on the plane ride to Florida.



awesome Sweats, and I love the large capacity crayon rolls too.



ellenbenny said:


>



Everything looks great, but I just had to comment that tonight I am making this bag, with the Hello Kitty fabric from below.  How cool is that?

I am making it for a little 4 year old girl that I know that is always bringing me little gifts and coloring pages.  



ellenbenny said:


> And a Hello Kitty xmas outfit for my DGD





VBAndrea said:


> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:



Awesome job, good use of those panels.


----------



## Fruto76

dianemom2 said:


> I ended up buying the Designers Gallery Masterworks 2.  So far, I find it very confusing.  But my husband said he can explain some of it to me because it works like software he's used in the past.  Plus, I am entitled to take some of their on-line classes.  I am also looking for some of the video tutorials you can buy that explain the software too.  Once I understand the software better I'll update you all on how I like it.






dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.
> 
> Family sweats for a Big Give.  I can post them because the family has already received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are crayon roll ups for my niece and nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of their Chanukah present.  My girls will give them to them on the plane ride to Florida.



I hope you get a little time to play with your software...that's great that hubby will be able to help you out! 

I love the sweats! They are adorable and I bet they will be snuggly warm for them! 

I just spent the last 4 hours downloading fonts  from 8clawsandapaw Her monthly subscription ends Dec 9. I thought it would take me a good week or so, but I got them all in the 4 hours (well minus a few I would never use). I downloaded to an external hard drive and now all I have to do is organize them. I remember somebody asking a few weeks back about how long it took so I thought I would share.


----------



## ivey_family

*Wendy* - I've only been around since about April and I don't know much about your Zoey.  Will you share a pic?  Glad to hear she's being so well cared for and is doing better!

*Beth* - Congrats on the ultrasound picture!  And love the pic of the twins with their new Bibles!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here are some things I did for a Big Give.  The family just received them.



Super cute!  Love those Ducks!



DMGeurts said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Another amazing creation, D!  I'm so glad to hear you've gotten Mr. Rocket to behave, too!  (I've got to get back to your trip report to read how you did it!)




GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Colleen and Sally,
> My husband bought me a Janome Memory Craft 4800 in 2000 as a surprise because my Kenmore stopped working after 28 years.  It has 80 different designs for decorating edges...different button holes and etc.  It also has the ABCs...in block style caps and small letters.....plus ABCs in scripts in caps and small letters.  It's good for light/med weigh fabric but doesn't like to hem bluejeans discovered that after a major bobbin problem and 2 broken needles...never did that again.  I actually need some extra bobbins but can't seem to get to the store where my husband bought it.  I can't find bobbins for it at Joann's.
> Happy Sewing,  Sheila



I have almost the same machine.  Mine is the Janome QC4900.  It does have lots of great features, but I don't love, love, love it.  The buttonholes have never been great, and it is a bit tempermental with self-wound bobbins.  My MIL also has a Janome and hers is also on the tempermental side.  Overall, it's a good machine, but I'm not sure I would buy a Janome again.

*Colleen* - May I be nosy and ask what part of the MI you're in?  If you're in SE Michigan, I can give you reviews on a couple shops I've used.





VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> 
> FRONT:



Gorgeous!  I love how you used the panels!  I also can't wait to see the tea party outfit!



NiniMorris said:


> The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!
> 
> 
> Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!
> 
> Nini



SO glad to hear that it was taken care of!  I know just how those bank rules can make you crazy!



ellenbenny said:


> This apron and chef's hat were for Lindsay's big give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this Grace Ruffle dress using a panel I had previously embroidered for a Feliz but didn't end up using, I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Chef Mickey's dress for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sewing related, but I made this Advent calendar for my DGD using my cricut and wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so huge, I copied from facebook to avoid having to upload again.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Wow!  So many gorgeous things!  I love the Grace, the Chef Mickey and the calendar!



dianemom2 said:


>



I love the sweats!  Where is the Christmas Tree design from?  I don't remember seeing that one.



Fruto76 said:


> I just spent the last 4 hours downloading fonts  from 8clawsandapaw Her monthly subscription ends Dec 9. I thought it would take me a good week or so, but I got them all in the 4 hours (well minus a few I would never use). I downloaded to an external hard drive and now all I have to do is organize them. I remember somebody asking a few weeks back about how long it took so I thought I would share.



That was me that asked.  DH bought my subscription today, too!  He came upstairs and said, "Merry Christmas, start downloading but don't fill up the harddrive."    I've been working on it for hours, but I'm only about halfway through the downloading.  I've got them all purchased, though.  That part was easy.

I'm plugging away at Christmas gifts, but no pictures to share at the moment.  Back to downloading!

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I love the sweats!  Where is the Christmas Tree design from?  I don't remember seeing that one.


The Christmas tree design came from Heathersue.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - we are home and slept through the night! She is eating a little bit of boiled rice and beef but is being a bugger about taking her medicine!!!! She is a bit dopey from the pain medicine, but did some fluffing and finding her favorite spots since she has been home. I got to snuggle her last night before bed and it was soooo nice!!! Keep praying as we go through the weekend - she needs to keep eating and taking her medicine and her "looseness" should start to go away (how long will that take!!). I am so thankful for all of you praying for us this week! and am Praising the Lord for the miracle he performed in Zoey!!!!

I think Im going to try the little zippered pouch today!!! ZIPPER!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - we are home and slept through the night! She is eating a little bit of boiled rice and beef but is being a bugger about taking her medicine!!!! She is a bit dopey from the pain medicine, but did some fluffing and finding her favorite spots since she has been home. I got to snuggle her last night before bed and it was soooo nice!!! Keep praying as we go through the weekend - she needs to keep eating and taking her medicine and her "looseness" should start to go away (how long will that take!!). I am so thankful for all of you praying for us this week! and am Praising the Lord for the miracle he performed in Zoey!!!!
> 
> I think Im going to try the little zippered pouch today!!! ZIPPER!!!




happy to hear your girl is home...good luck with the med's....and the zipper!


----------



## BridgetR3

Quick opinion question....what is the easiest "cute" thing to make for a newbie?  I have made curtains before and practiced lots of stitches on scrap stuff.  I've tried to make a cute umm....color pencil holder but that was a slight disaster.   

What would you all suggest?


----------



## ivey_family

I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!

Regards,
C.

Abigail and I, pre-cake...





Abigail, post-cake...


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Another amazing creation, D!  I'm so glad to hear you've gotten Mr. Rocket to behave, too!  (I've got to get back to your trip report to read how you did it!)



Carrie, I am just going to tell you here, because I have no idea where it's buried in my PTR...    I had a bad pack of needles...  Patience was acting up too, after I'd changed her needle when I broke the other...  I really thought I'd bent her needle bar.  About a week later, after trying one last time to see if her needle bar was bent, and cleaning the needle clap - on a whim, I decided to try a needle from a NEW package, and she was stitching beautifully again.  Which led me to Mr. Rocket's attitude, I changed his needle and he was darn near perfect too. 

The only problem I have with him now, is when I am appliqueing, if I cross the intersection where I've satin stitched on a different layer, he will skp a stitch, so I have to hand crank him in those areas, and back him up if necessary - so that's annoying, but I can deal with it.

Lesson learned... there is such a thing as a bad package of needles, so when all else fails, try another package.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - we are home and slept through the night! She is eating a little bit of boiled rice and beef but is being a bugger about taking her medicine!!!! She is a bit dopey from the pain medicine, but did some fluffing and finding her favorite spots since she has been home. I got to snuggle her last night before bed and it was soooo nice!!! Keep praying as we go through the weekend - she needs to keep eating and taking her medicine and her "looseness" should start to go away (how long will that take!!). I am so thankful for all of you praying for us this week! and am Praising the Lord for the miracle he performed in Zoey!!!!
> 
> I think Im going to try the little zippered pouch today!!! ZIPPER!!!



I am glad Zoey is doing better, I hope she will continue to take her meds.  Good luck with the zipper - once I wrapped my brain around the detail of how it all goes together, it's been so  much easier for me.



BridgetR3 said:


> Quick opinion question....what is the easiest "cute" thing to make for a newbie?  I have made curtains before and practiced lots of stitches on scrap stuff.  I've tried to make a cute umm....color pencil holder but that was a slight disaster.
> 
> What would you all suggest?



Honestly, I started with Carla C's stripwork dress - it's an easy pattern to follow, you learn a lot of basic techniques, and it's cute.    I'd recommend anything from Carla C - she has a way with teaching that can't be beat.



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Abigail and I, pre-cake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail, post-cake...



Totally adorable!!!    Happy Birthday Abigail!!!

D~


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few of the things I have worked on recently.
> 
> Family sweats for a Big Give.  I can post them because the family has already received them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are crayon roll ups for my niece and nephew.
> 
> This is part of their Chanukah present.  My girls will give them to them on the plane ride to Florida.


The sweats for the family will be perfect for their trip. They looked so cute modeling the outfits you made.  The crayon rolls will make great presents. 



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Abigail and I, pre-cake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail, post-cake...


The cake came out nice and I love your matching t-shirt.  Your DD is so cute, especially covered in frosting.  Looks like a great party!



BridgetR3 said:


> Quick opinion question....what is the easiest "cute" thing to make for a newbie?  I have made curtains before and practiced lots of stitches on scrap stuff.  I've tried to make a cute umm....color pencil holder but that was a slight disaster.
> 
> What would you all suggest?


You can't go wrong with CarlaC's patterns. The simply sweet pattern is very versatile and easy to customize.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Good morning all!


one of our prior wish kids is back in the hospital - kylee (mom2mitokids) for a continued issue with her bowels being backed up....they are at a different hospital and they have e-cards that can get sent!

please go to the website for

Providence Tarzana Medical Center
the link for the e-cards is on the right side
info for kylee is

Kylee Postel
Room 607
Providence Tarzana Medical Center

Kris thanks everyone for any prayers too and the e-cards is helping to brighten Kylee's day!

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## weluvdizne

mommy2mrb said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> one of our prior wish kids is back in the hospital - kylee (mom2mitokids) for a continued issue with her bowels being backed up....they are at a different hospital and they have e-cards that can get sent!
> 
> please go to the website for
> 
> Providence Tarzana Medical Center
> the link for the e-cards is on the right side
> info for kylee is
> 
> Kylee Postel
> Room 607
> Providence Tarzana Medical Center
> 
> Kris thanks everyone for any prayers too and the e-cards is helping to brighten Kylee's day!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



They are in our prayers.  Just sent an ecard.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## NiniMorris

mommy2mrb said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> one of our prior wish kids is back in the hospital - kylee (mom2mitokids) for a continued issue with her bowels being backed up....they are at a different hospital and they have e-cards that can get sent!
> 
> please go to the website for
> 
> Providence Tarzana Medical Center
> the link for the e-cards is on the right side
> info for kylee is
> 
> Kylee Postel
> Room 607
> Providence Tarzana Medical Center
> 
> Kris thanks everyone for any prayers too and the e-cards is helping to brighten Kylee's day!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Thanks Lisa for reminding me about this.  I had meant to do this a few daysa ago, and didn't get around to it!  
Just sent her one!


Nini


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - we are home and slept through the night! She is eating a little bit of boiled rice and beef but is being a bugger about taking her medicine!!!! She is a bit dopey from the pain medicine, but did some fluffing and finding her favorite spots since she has been home. I got to snuggle her last night before bed and it was soooo nice!!! Keep praying as we go through the weekend - she needs to keep eating and taking her medicine and her "looseness" should start to go away (how long will that take!!). I am so thankful for all of you praying for us this week! and am Praising the Lord for the miracle he performed in Zoey!!!!
> 
> I think Im going to try the little zippered pouch today!!! ZIPPER!!!



 So glad she is getting better everyday.



BridgetR3 said:


> Quick opinion question....what is the easiest "cute" thing to make for a newbie?  I have made curtains before and practiced lots of stitches on scrap stuff.  I've tried to make a cute umm....color pencil holder but that was a slight disaster.
> 
> What would you all suggest?



This is an easy skirt tutorial. I think Chiara had posted this a while back. Scroll down the page for the tutorial.

http://www.gwennypenny.com/2011/03/point-of-view-and-may-day-skirt.html



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Abigail and I, pre-cake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail, post-cake...



So cute. Love that Minnie cake. I keep trying to talk DS into a Toy Story party as I have wanted to do one with my other kids and he wants either a Ben10 or Star Wars party.  I would even be happy with another Disney Playhouse but my baby is growing up


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for sending card's to Kylee....she is really feeling sad and down, they will help so much!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I am sorry I can't help anymore with the gives right now.  I still have a shirt to finish up for one.  I am backed up with the holiday season.  I am also in a little bit of financial stress -- I think we can still do a nice Christmas but I have two birthdays this month too (dh and dd).  I also wanted a nice camera for Christmas but told dh not to get it for me as $4 is a little tight but I fear he will get it for me anyway.  I am just getting him little stuff this year.  I have barely started shopping and I fear the worst!



I am sorry to hear about your family's financial situation right now. Please make sure that you take time for yourself and your family. Like I said before, I will be happy to keep up with the patchwork twirl quota in the mean time.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - we are home and slept through the night! She is eating a little bit of boiled rice and beef but is being a bugger about taking her medicine!!!! She is a bit dopey from the pain medicine, but did some fluffing and finding her favorite spots since she has been home. I got to snuggle her last night before bed and it was soooo nice!!! Keep praying as we go through the weekend - she needs to keep eating and taking her medicine and her "looseness" should start to go away (how long will that take!!). I am so thankful for all of you praying for us this week! and am Praising the Lord for the miracle he performed in Zoey!!!!
> 
> I think Im going to try the little zippered pouch today!!! ZIPPER!!!



I am glad to hear that Zoey is back home. I hope she will be nicer about taking her meds and continue to recover. Good luck with zippers, they are really not that bad!



BridgetR3 said:


> Quick opinion question....what is the easiest "cute" thing to make for a newbie?  I have made curtains before and practiced lots of stitches on scrap stuff.  I've tried to make a cute umm....color pencil holder but that was a slight disaster.
> 
> What would you all suggest?



Looking at your signature, it looks like you have 2 boys? I would suggest starting with Easy Fits.



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Abigail and I, pre-cake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail, post-cake...



What a great theme for the party! It looks like Abigail really enjoyed her cake!



mommy2mrb said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> 
> one of our prior wish kids is back in the hospital - kylee (mom2mitokids) for a continued issue with her bowels being backed up....they are at a different hospital and they have e-cards that can get sent!
> 
> please go to the website for
> 
> Providence Tarzana Medical Center
> the link for the e-cards is on the right side
> info for kylee is
> 
> Kylee Postel
> Room 607
> Providence Tarzana Medical Center
> 
> Kris thanks everyone for any prayers too and the e-cards is helping to brighten Kylee's day!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Thanks for the update Lisa. I will pray for the family too.


It has been a crazy weekend around here. I didn't get any time to sew since we have extra guests in the house (and I lost my sewing room as a result). We managed to get the Christmas decorations up around the house this weekend, and then it snowed 6" overnight! Yikes! At least we have the Christmas scenary going now! Hopefully a few more days and I will get my sewing space back. I have been thinking about embroidering a set of Christmas gift tags (I crossed stitched the last set and we keep on losing a few each year, I can't do more of them until my wrists get better). I am sure I will get more Christmas sewing ideas between now and then!

And here are a couple of items I made for a recent Give:
A Christmas patchwork twirl:













And a pair of Christmas "patchwork" Easy Fits:


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to show you my first in the hoop pouch with a zipper!!! It wasnt too bad at all!!! Its pretty small though - but I think its the biggest my 5x7 can do - but still adorable!!!





And here is Zoey! She wanted to say Woof and thank you all for praying for her. If you could continue to pray that things get "regulated" in her GI tract, it would be great!!!! We did leave her for church today, and I was kinda nervous!!! lol!!!


----------



## billwendy

Hey Everyone - when you cut fabric to make a cover for a pillow form, how much do you add so it fits nice?? do you stitch up 3 sides and hand stitch the 4th or ?????

Im going to try to make some pillow pets!!!


----------



## GrammytoMany

billwendy said:


> Hey Everyone - when you cut fabric to make a cover for a pillow form, how much do you add so it fits nice?? do you stitch up 3 sides and hand stitch the 4th or ?????
> 
> Im going to try to make some pillow pets!!!



Hi,
    When I make a cover for a pillow I always sew all 4 sides, but the back has two pieces that overlap by a few inches...so I can slip the pillow out and wash the cover without having to rip out seam and restitch.
Sheila


----------



## GrammytoMany

Prayers for the past big give child...I feel so bad when I hear about a little one that isn't well.

Although not totally Disney related...I made some bibs and burp cloths for the granddaughter that is due anytime now  I'll make some bigger more colorful bibs when she's older, but I thought I try this pattern first to see how they would turn out.



Bibs & Burp Cloths by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Question...does anyone know the measurement around an American Doll's waist?  The knock-off dolls at Target does anyone know if their size is the same as the real American Dolls?   Thanks in advance for any help regarding this question.  I have a request for some clothes from some little ones...
Sheila


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> So cute. Love that Minnie cake. I keep trying to talk DS into a Toy Story party as I have wanted to do one with my other kids and he wants either a Ben10 or Star Wars party.  I would even be happy with another Disney Playhouse but my baby is growing up



Michelle - If your DS decides on Star Wars and you'd like some trading cards for gift bags, let me know!  DH and I have cards(#170 and #171) in our costumes.  

That goes for anyone else, too.  If your kids are Star Wars fans, I'd be happy to send out trading cards to anyone who wants them!  I'm not on the Big Give boards (no time, yet!)  but I'd also be happy to send cards to any Big Give kids who are fans.  Just let me know, anytime!


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to show you my first in the hoop pouch with a zipper!!! It wasnt too bad at all!!! Its pretty small though - but I think its the biggest my 5x7 can do - but still adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Zoey! She wanted to say Woof and thank you all for praying for her. If you could continue to pray that things get "regulated" in her GI tract, it would be great!!!! We did leave her for church today, and I was kinda nervous!!! lol!!!



Great job on the pouch with zipper! I am glad to hear that Zoey is continuing to improve. I will continue to pray for you and Zoey.



GrammytoMany said:


> Although not totally Disney related...I made some bibs and burp cloths for the granddaughter that is due anytime now  I'll make some bigger more colorful bibs when she's older, but I thought I try this pattern first to see how they would turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Bibs & Burp Cloths by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Question...does anyone know the measurement around an American Doll's waist?  The knock-off dolls at Target does anyone know if their size is the same as the real American Dolls?   Thanks in advance for any help regarding this question.  I have a request for some clothes from some little ones...
> Sheila



Cute burpies and bibs set! I don't have an answer for the AG doll's measurement but I am sure someone else will!


----------



## ivey_family

You all have yet again influenced my pattern buying.  

I had to make a quick trip to Joann's for thread tonight and happened to have a 50% off coupon, so I picked up Sewing Clothes Kids Love for $12.50.  WooHoo!  Now I just need dd to get a little bit bigger and start walking so it's worth the time to sew skirts and dresses.  (Of course, I don't really want her to grow up faster, but I do look forward to that time!  )

Back to my Maid Marian applique...

Regards,
C.


----------



## karebear23

PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the pouch with zipper! I am glad to hear that Zoey is continuing to improve. I will continue to pray for you and Zoey.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute burpies and bibs set! I don't have an answer for the AG doll's measurement but I am sure someone else will!


This site says 11 1/4" for the Target doll.  http://www.dollclothessuperstore.com/dollsizes.html
Our AG doll's waist is 11".


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Hey Everyone - when you cut fabric to make a cover for a pillow form, how much do you add so it fits nice?? do you stitch up 3 sides and hand stitch the 4th or ?????
> 
> Im going to try to make some pillow pets!!!



I cut the back in two pieces, each 2/3 the entire length so they will overlap and I can slip the case off and wash. I just tried this with a bopp pillow cover so it should work for pillow pets!


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> And here are a couple of items I made for a recent Give:
> A Christmas patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of Christmas "patchwork" Easy Fits:



That is just adorable I can't imagine the time it took to do all those appliques.



ivey_family said:


> Michelle - If your DS decides on Star Wars and you'd like some trading cards for gift bags, let me know!  DH and I have cards(#170 and #171) in our costumes.



 Thanks DS is still undecided. He will be 4 on 12/28 but we usually push his party off into January that way it is not so close to Christmas and gives me a break for a few weeks from more work   Luckily he is still too young to catch on yet


----------



## mphalens

v.t. said:


> Have any of you made an autograph quilt?  My DS wants to collect autographs and I was trying to think of something different.  I was thinking of embroidering each square with the character, to go with the autograph. Has anyone done this?  What size of square would you recommend the characters signing and best fabric pens?
> All of you do such beautiful work.  I am so jealous. (I have 3 boys, so no ruffles in this house).
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'm making TWO for Christmas for the boys!  Nini gives the most fabulous instructions (and I see that later on she gave them to you) - I did 8x8" squares and taped my seam allowances with painters tape (green for one boy and blue for the other so I could easily keep their squares separated) to about a 6" square.  The freezer paper and clip boards were so important, as were gallon size ziplocs to keep them in (I had 3 bags - one for green tape blank squares, one for blue tape blank squares and one for signed squares).  I picked up Crayola Fabric Markers on sale at Michaels and the characters didn't have trouble holding them.  Finn was even able to get Buzz Lightyear to SIGN a square for him instead of his usual stamp!!!!    The characters really did love it when we told them the whole square was for them 



NiniMorris said:


> I have made multiple autograph quilts.  Last trip I appliqued the picture of each character I wanted to get and had them sign it.
> 
> When ever you do something 'different' all the characters really get into it and make a big fuss!
> 
> The squares can be any size you want, based on the size quilt you are going to make.  I have used squares as small as 4 inches up to 12 inches.  I use either a white on white fabric or a light colored fabric, iron freezer paper onto the wrong side of the fabric to make it a bit stiffer and easier to sign, use fabric markers (not Sharpies) for the signature and have a small clipboard to help with the signatures.
> 
> I keep them in large ziploc type baggies.  You can use the iron in the resort to iron them again if they start to come loose.  One tip I think is invaluable...take some painters tape to mark your seam allowances...the characters will fill up the whole area with their name if you let them!  LOl
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, you can pm me....
> 
> 
> Nini



Yup - just listen to Nini - these are perfect instructions!!!!



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> Loving all the creations I've seen for the past 5 days of doing a quick catchup on the thread.
> 
> I finished Christmas skirt #2 on Sunday.  Granddaughter Allie wanted to try it on but she was half-dressed so the shirt doesn't match. Of course with the way the girls like to mix & match their clothes I can see her wearing that top with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Front by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Skirt Back by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Hoping to start the 3rd one today...we'll see if I have any spare time.
> Sheila



The skirts (and model) are just adorable!!!!



NiniMorris said:


> I hate banks....truly hate....and if you knew me irl you would know I don't hate.
> 
> 
> We have been banking with the local bank for 25 years.  Through several different name changes.   They are now a big bank and not the hometown bank.   Hence my problem!
> 
> We have a total of 5 accounts with this bank.  (more if you count the IRAs)  We have never had a problem with bouncing checks.  I always leave extra money in all the accounts without entering them in the books just to safeguard against it.  We have overdraft protection using our savings account.
> 
> This morning, I noticed they had moved money from the saving account into the checking account  in *anticipation* that we would bounce a check!  And, then they charged us $10 for the privilege of doing that.  They cleaned out the checking account of 150...small amount I know, but it in effect closed it down.  To reopen the account, we will loose some of the favorable rates and perks we have with it.
> 
> Remember I said they charged us in anticipation of an overdraft?  On the last day of the month we have a total of THREE different checks that are automatically deposited into the account.  One from SSI, one from Army Retirement and one form the county (hubby's paycheck)  And....I always deposit another check for $600 on the last day of the month.    These deposits happen every month.  Always.  Never fails.
> 
> The bank said they are using new software that uses our past spending habits to determine when we might have an overdraft.  Have we ever had an overdraft?  NO.  But they are afraid we MIGHT.
> 
> So, a bill that comes out automatically on the last day of the month tried to post a few minutes ago.  Since they charged me 10 for the overdraft protection (although we weren't overdrawn) we were 10 short having enough in there to pay for it...so they charged me $35 for a forced overdraft.  I am now $45 overdrawn...even though the 150 from the savings is still in there...and the three checks are there.
> 
> Since I am overdrawn, I can't draw on the checks for 10 days to make sure they don't bounce...they are GOVERNMENT DRAFTS...not checks!
> 
> Going to be an interesting 10 days around here!  Can't wait for hubby to get up and discover he is now broke!
> 
> (at lest there is money in the other accounts....)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking putting my money in a mattress isn't such a bad idea...
> 
> Nini



Oh Nini!  I'm so sorry!!!
We left a "big bank" earlier this year and switched to a smaller bank (which is pushing the "small bank, hometown, personal banking relationship theme).  A good friend & sorority sister from college happens to be the branch manager, but everyone there is so helpful and nice!  We had a major issue with DH's paycheck the day before we were to leave on our trip and my friend was out of town - I called the bank and her assistant manager took care of everything (it was the payroll company's mess up, not ours or our bank's) even though it wasn't the bank's fault.



VBAndrea said:


> This was a dress I did for Deanna for her Big Give -- it looks really good on her too ~ the colors in the dress look super with her coloring (of course I think she'd probably look smashing in any color as she has such a beautiful skin tone).
> 
> These were from some of the panels I got on clearance at Wally's.  I was iffy on the colors as I was making the dress, but I think it turned out decent, and like I said, I think DeAnna wears the colors well.
> 
> 
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I got a good start on dd's tea party outfit.  I have the appliques done on the Insa and have Alice appliqued on the t.  Ran into a problem as I only had a half yard remnant of a fabric I wanted and couldn't remember where I got it from -- it was the pinwheel fabric Marianne uses on her deco jeans.  No one had it anymore   But I did find some fabrics with tea cups and tea pots to use instead -- not quite as bright as what I originally envisioned, but hopefully it will look good.  I would have gotten a hair further if the power had not gone out for an hour right after I did my placement stitch for my first applique -- thankfully my machine was undamaged.



I love the Peter Pan dress!!!
I bought my pinwheel fabric two different places - Walmart (at two different locations actually - it was part of a spring "quilt of the month club" line) and Hancock Fabrics.  Walmart it was $2.44 or something a yard and Hancock it was $5 +.




NiniMorris said:


> Since I am going on only an hours worth of sleep...I forgot to grab the quotes...sheesh!
> 
> The latest on my bank saga...I really wish I had the uniform hubby has!  Something about him going in (as opposed to me) they refunded the money and made our funds instantly available!
> 
> Sometimes I feel that the only way to get them to recognize me is to have him with me!  Maybe I should go to work for the police dept!  Then maybe I could command the same respect as he...of course, since he outweighs me by at least 100 pounds that MIGHT be the difference...or maybe because he carries a gun.
> 
> Anyway... they refunded the money  and made OUR funds instantly available to US...but HE had to go in for them to do it!  So I guess I had better go get that AG doll fast...before AG runs out of the one I want!
> 
> Nini



ugh!  so frustrating!  Our old bank was like that - DH would go in and they'd fall all over trying to help when he was at his old job b/c they knew where he worked. 



ivey_family said:


> I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Abigail and I, pre-cake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail, post-cake...



SO SO SO CUTE!!!!



ivey_family said:


> Michelle - If your DS decides on Star Wars and you'd like some trading cards for gift bags, let me know!  DH and I have cards(#170 and #171) in our costumes.
> 
> That goes for anyone else, too.  If your kids are Star Wars fans, I'd be happy to send out trading cards to anyone who wants them!  I'm not on the Big Give boards (no time, yet!)  but I'd also be happy to send cards to any Big Give kids who are fans.  Just let me know, anytime!



That is so cool!!!!



miprender said:


> That is just adorable I can't imagine the time it took to do all those appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DS is still undecided. He will be 4 on 12/28 but we usually push his party off into January that way it is not so close to Christmas and gives me a break for a few weeks from more work   Luckily he is still too young to catch on yet



Michelle - I did a joint party with Amber last year for Phalen & Sebastian's birthday - Star Wars - I could give you lots of DIY ideas 



So - I'm sorry I haven't been posting!  We only paid for internet one night on our trip and I've been swamped since we got back.  My house is a wreck, nevermind decorated for Christmas.  I can't find our elf and he brings the advent calendar stuff, so I am 7 days behind on that, I need to make 4 photobooks before midnight on the 7th . . . and the list goes on!  Oh!  And I bought a Singer 237 machine that I'm going to restore (with lessons from D~ via text & phone) . . . so add that to my list 

I have posted all of my pics (and my mom & dad's also) to my facebook page. . . I promise to do a TR as soon as I can!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> I forgot to share pics from dd's first birthday party last weekend.  I think you'll all appreciate the theme.    I made the cookies, but not the cake.  I was SO thrilled with what our bakery did just from a couple inspirational pictures!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> Abigail and I, pre-cake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail, post-cake...


Cute! Cute! Cute!  Happy Birthday to dd 



PurpleEars said:


> It has been a crazy weekend around here. I didn't get any time to sew since we have extra guests in the house (and I lost my sewing room as a result). We managed to get the Christmas decorations up around the house this weekend, and then it snowed 6" overnight! Yikes! At least we have the Christmas scenary going now! Hopefully a few more days and I will get my sewing space back. I have been thinking about embroidering a set of Christmas gift tags (I crossed stitched the last set and we keep on losing a few each year, I can't do more of them until my wrists get better). I am sure I will get more Christmas sewing ideas between now and then!
> 
> And here are a couple of items I made for a recent Give:
> A Christmas patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of Christmas "patchwork" Easy Fits:


I saw your set on the BG site -- fantastic!  

Sorry to hear sewing is on the back burner.  I'm swamped too right now mainly due to scrambling with things for the holidays.  I am having our work party at my house (small, just the girls because we can't tolerate two of the spouses -- one being the boss's spouse!) but I still have gifts to buy for that which I must do today and need to tidy up the house.  I have most of my decorating done at least.

We are just icky financially because we have our house in RI for sale as our tenants are moving out this spring.  We need to pinch pennies b/c I'm sure the tenants will vacate long before the house sells and that means I will need to find a full time job which in today's economy might not be possible.  Good thing I have lots of fabric in my stash and should be able to make a lot of AG doll clothes for dd without spending much at all.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to show you my first in the hoop pouch with a zipper!!! It wasnt too bad at all!!! Its pretty small though - but I think its the biggest my 5x7 can do - but still adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Zoey! She wanted to say Woof and thank you all for praying for her. If you could continue to pray that things get "regulated" in her GI tract, it would be great!!!! We did leave her for church today, and I was kinda nervous!!! lol!!!


That was so sweet of you to remember how much I drooled over that fabric and make me a pouch   How was the zipper?

Love the little sick furbaby -- I hope she is fairing well.



GrammytoMany said:


> Prayers for the past big give child...I feel so bad when I hear about a little one that isn't well.
> 
> Although not totally Disney related...I made some bibs and burp cloths for the granddaughter that is due anytime now  I'll make some bigger more colorful bibs when she's older, but I thought I try this pattern first to see how they would turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Bibs & Burp Cloths by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Question...does anyone know the measurement around an American Doll's waist?  The knock-off dolls at Target does anyone know if their size is the same as the real American Dolls?   Thanks in advance for any help regarding this question.  I have a request for some clothes from some little ones...
> Sheila


Cut burps and bibs -- I think burp cloths are the BEST baby gift!!  I'll be joining you in the AG sew off!  I just made four Bitty Baby outfits last week.  Good news is they sew up much faster than life sized items.  I got three outfits done in one day (totally mucked an embroidery on some fabric and that wasted time, but otherwise things went well).  I used mainly Carla patterns.



mphalens said:


> I bought my pinwheel fabric two different places - Walmart (at two different locations actually - it was part of a spring "quilt of the month club" line) and Hancock Fabrics.  Walmart it was $2.44 or something a yard and Hancock it was $5 +.
> 
> So - I'm sorry I haven't been posting!  We only paid for internet one night on our trip and I've been swamped since we got back.  My house is a wreck, nevermind decorated for Christmas.  I can't find our elf and he brings the advent calendar stuff, so I am 7 days behind on that, I need to make 4 photobooks before midnight on the 7th . . . and the list goes on!  Oh!  And I bought a Singer 237 machine that I'm going to restore (with lessons from D~ via text & phone) . . . so add that to my list
> 
> I have posted all of my pics (and my mom & dad's also) to my facebook page. . . I promise to do a TR as soon as I can!!!


Welcome back!!!!  I hope your trip was great and can't wait to see pics.

I think I got my pinwheel remnant at Wally's but they had none, nor did Hancock's, nor did Joann's!!!!  I knew that was one fabric I should have added to the stash!  I found tea pots and tea cups instead, but the color on the tea cup fabric wasn't as vibrant as I would have preferred.  DD got oodles of compliments and LOVES the skirt, and her loving it is all that matters.  I will try to get pics up but I'm swamped through Saturday.

Yay on your new machine though I know nothing about it.  I'm loving my new machine, even though it's not vintage.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to show you my first in the hoop pouch with a zipper!!! It wasnt too bad at all!!! Its pretty small though - but I think its the biggest my 5x7 can do - but still adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Zoey! She wanted to say Woof and thank you all for praying for her. If you could continue to pray that things get "regulated" in her GI tract, it would be great!!!! We did leave her for church today, and I was kinda nervous!!! lol!!!



I am soo glad Zoey is doing better.  I to was a little disappointed with the size of this bag.  I did the larger one and did not think it would be that small.  I did it for a secret sister gift and took it to chuch last night with out taking a picture.  The design is very well done and sews out very nice.  The zipper part is SUPER EASY.  I also bought her coin purse design but have not done that one yet.  I will post pics when I do. These are to be used for several gifts this year.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Question...does anyone know the measurement around an American Doll's waist?  The knock-off dolls at Target does anyone know if their size is the same as the real American Dolls?   Thanks in advance for any help regarding this question.  I have a request for some clothes from some little ones...
Sheila[/QUOTE]

I have Kirsten and her waist is 11 inches.  Good luck.


----------



## GrammytoMany

lynnanddbyz said:


> Question...does anyone know the measurement around an American Doll's waist?  The knock-off dolls at Target does anyone know if their size is the same as the real American Dolls?   Thanks in advance for any help regarding this question.  I have a request for some clothes from some little ones...
> Sheila



I have Kirsten and her waist is 11 inches.  Good luck.[/QUOTE]

Hi Lynn, I had brought the Simplicity Pattern 4654 for 18" dolls..it said in the cataloge that the clothes fit an AG doll.  I was just wonder if it fit a copycat doll from Target.  I decided to go with the dress that is loose fitting to make for now.  We'll see how them fit after they get the dolls for Christmas and then I can experience some more with the pattern.s  I made a dress yesterday using the same Christmas fabric I made the girls their Christmas skirts out of...so they match.      THANKS for your help.
Sheila


----------



## babynala

mphalens said:


> So - I'm sorry I haven't been posting!  We only paid for internet one night on our trip and I've been swamped since we got back.  My house is a wreck, nevermind decorated for Christmas.  I can't find our elf and he brings the advent calendar stuff, so I am 7 days behind on that, I need to make 4 photobooks before midnight on the 7th . . . and the list goes on!  Oh!  And I bought a Singer 237 machine that I'm going to restore (with lessons from D~ via text & phone) . . . so add that to my list
> 
> I have posted all of my pics (and my mom & dad's also) to my facebook page. . . I promise to do a TR as soon as I can!!!



Good luck getting all your stuff done before Christmas.  Glad to hear you guys had fun on your trip.  Congrats on the new machine.

Andrea - I'm not sure if I every commented on the Beatles costumes you made for your kids.  If I did then I don't mind saying it again:  They were AMAZING!!   At Target yesterday I saw a Beatles Yellow Submarine wall cling and those costumes popped into my head.  

OT:   While at Target I also found a sewing accessories set for American Girl dolls in their Our Generation Doll section.  It came with a pretend sewing machine and a few other things.  Here is a link and it was about the same price in the store:

http://www.target.com/p/Our-Generation-Dressmaking-Accessory-Kit/-/A-13408403


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> OT:   While at Target I also found a sewing accessories set for American Girl dolls in their Our Generation Doll section.  It came with a pretend sewing machine and a few other things.  Here is a link and it was about the same price in the store:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Our-Generation-Dressmaking-Accessory-Kit/-/A-13408403


That is so cute!  If my girls still played with their AG stuff, I would totally buy that for them!!!!


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> That is just adorable I can't imagine the time it took to do all those appliques.



Thanks. The applique blocks weren't too bad. I just sat and listened to the radio or surfed the internet while my machine was going.



mphalens said:


> So - I'm sorry I haven't been posting!  We only paid for internet one night on our trip and I've been swamped since we got back.  My house is a wreck, nevermind decorated for Christmas.  I can't find our elf and he brings the advent calendar stuff, so I am 7 days behind on that, I need to make 4 photobooks before midnight on the 7th . . . and the list goes on!  Oh!  And I bought a Singer 237 machine that I'm going to restore (with lessons from D~ via text & phone) . . . so add that to my list
> 
> I have posted all of my pics (and my mom & dad's also) to my facebook page. . . I promise to do a TR as soon as I can!!!



I am glad to hear that you had a good trip. It sounds like you had a busy time - please make sure you take some time for yourself!



VBAndrea said:


> I saw your set on the BG site -- fantastic!
> 
> Sorry to hear sewing is on the back burner.  I'm swamped too right now mainly due to scrambling with things for the holidays.  I am having our work party at my house (small, just the girls because we can't tolerate two of the spouses -- one being the boss's spouse!) but I still have gifts to buy for that which I must do today and need to tidy up the house.  I have most of my decorating done at least.
> 
> We are just icky financially because we have our house in RI for sale as our tenants are moving out this spring.  We need to pinch pennies b/c I'm sure the tenants will vacate long before the house sells and that means I will need to find a full time job which in today's economy might not be possible.  Good thing I have lots of fabric in my stash and should be able to make a lot of AG doll clothes for dd without spending much at all.
> 
> I think I got my pinwheel remnant at Wally's but they had none, nor did Hancock's, nor did Joann's!!!!  I knew that was one fabric I should have added to the stash!  I found tea pots and tea cups instead, but the color on the tea cup fabric wasn't as vibrant as I would have preferred.  DD got oodles of compliments and LOVES the skirt, and her loving it is all that matters.  I will try to get pics up but I'm swamped through Saturday.



Thanks. I really enjoy doing those patchwork sets!

Well my in-law's furniture arrived yesterday so they are staying at their place now. I got my sewing space back so I just need to decide what to work on next! My grandparents-in-law will be moving to their apartment next week (they are now staying with my in-law's instead of us). I am truly grateful to have them moving here so they would be close to us, though all 6 of us in the same house was a tad too close!

I hope your house on RI will sell soon so you can be a little bit less worried about money. I know how stressful financial things can be!

I look forward to seeing pictures of your DD's skirt!


----------



## billwendy

Andrea- the zipper was super easy - they tell you EXACTLY where to put it!!! I was surprised at how small it is overall though - its cute, but I cant imagine the size of the coin purse being smaller than this - lol!!

Zoey is coming along!! Switching her back over to kibble over the next few days, and her medication is almost all gone!! Tonight she is determined NOT to go outside to potty before bed - but oh she is gonna!!!!!!!!

Just a reminder to everyone that the ship date for Lindsay's Big Give is on Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> And here are a couple of items I made for a recent Give:
> A Christmas patchwork twirl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pair of Christmas "patchwork" Easy Fits:



These turned out awesome!!!   



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to show you my first in the hoop pouch with a zipper!!! It wasnt too bad at all!!! Its pretty small though - but I think its the biggest my 5x7 can do - but still adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Zoey! She wanted to say Woof and thank you all for praying for her. If you could continue to pray that things get "regulated" in her GI tract, it would be great!!!! We did leave her for church today, and I was kinda nervous!!! lol!!!



Zoey is so CUTE!!!  I am glad she is home and doing better.    I love the little zip pouch you made!  



GrammytoMany said:


> Prayers for the past big give child...I feel so bad when I hear about a little one that isn't well.
> 
> Although not totally Disney related...I made some bibs and burp cloths for the granddaughter that is due anytime now  I'll make some bigger more colorful bibs when she's older, but I thought I try this pattern first to see how they would turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Bibs & Burp Cloths by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Question...does anyone know the measurement around an American Doll's waist?  The knock-off dolls at Target does anyone know if their size is the same as the real American Dolls?   Thanks in advance for any help regarding this question.  I have a request for some clothes from some little ones...
> Sheila



Super cute!!!  And answering your question...  The OG dolls are supposed to be the same size as AG dolls... our AG dolls are 11" around the waist too.  




ivey_family said:


> You all have yet again influenced my pattern buying.
> 
> I had to make a quick trip to Joann's for thread tonight and happened to have a 50% off coupon, so I picked up Sewing Clothes Kids Love for $12.50.  WooHoo!  Now I just need dd to get a little bit bigger and start walking so it's worth the time to sew skirts and dresses.  (Of course, I don't really want her to grow up faster, but I do look forward to that time!  )
> 
> Back to my Maid Marian applique...
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I totally love this book!!!  What a great purchase.  I really dislike tracing the patterns - not because of the tracing part, but because they didn't put them on thick paper, so they are very flimsy.  Don't forget to add your seam allowances though - those aren't included on the tracings. 



mphalens said:


> So - I'm sorry I haven't been posting!  We only paid for internet one night on our trip and I've been swamped since we got back.  My house is a wreck, nevermind decorated for Christmas.  I can't find our elf and he brings the advent calendar stuff, so I am 7 days behind on that, I need to make 4 photobooks before midnight on the 7th . . . and the list goes on!  Oh!  And I bought a Singer 237 machine that I'm going to restore (with lessons from D~ via text & phone) . . . so add that to my list
> 
> I have posted all of my pics (and my mom & dad's also) to my facebook page. . . I promise to do a TR as soon as I can!!!



Welcome home Marianne...  Thanks for doing such great updates on FB...  My girls actually accused me of FB stalking you.  LOL  But she's at Disney, I said.  LOL  I know you've been busy, can't wait for your life to slow down, and super excited for you to get your new machine restored.  

D~


----------



## ivey_family

Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!

Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!



(on the ipod, so no multiquote)

Flora - Your patchwork set is SO cute!  I LOVE all the designs, especially the Mickey ornament!  Is it a Heather Sue?  I really like the patches on the shorts, too!  That could be done in so many cute ways.  May I CASE the idea?

D - Thanks for the reminder to add seam allowances with the Farbenmix patterns!  Cutting out is my least favorite part of sewing and I know I'm gonna mess that up one at least once or twice! 

Marianne - Welcome back!  It sounds like you all had a great time!  May I friend you on FB so I can see pics?  (I'm Carrie Clinansmith Ivey over there.  I'd love to be friends with Any other disbout folks on FB, too!)


I have about 20 files left to download from 8 Claws and I will be done with that project.  Tomorrow is the last day to purchase an alphabet membership if anyone is still considering it.  560 alphabets and 30ish frames for $30!  I'm so glad I found out about this before it was too late!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ellenbenny

ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I totally thought of Cheryl too when I saw those patterns, lol!


----------



## snubie

I was coming to post about the bottle water too.


----------



## NiniMorris

ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



I thought you were joking!  Until I clicked on the link!  Too funny!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hi all....

have an update and prayer request for little Kylee...

she has an line infection and is running a high fever 101-103 since last night, they have had to postpone her xray and endoscopy for the time being...her mama Kris is asking for extra prayers the infection will get cleared up quickly!

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## mommyof2princesses

OMG~  I came here to tell cheryl about the water bottle pattern too!  We are too funny!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny I came here to quote this too.  I think we were all on the same wave length.


----------



## PurpleEars

billwendy said:


> Zoey is coming along!! Switching her back over to kibble over the next few days, and her medication is almost all gone!! Tonight she is determined NOT to go outside to potty before bed - but oh she is gonna!!!!!!!!



Glad to hear that Zoey is doing better!



ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (on the ipod, so no multiquote)
> 
> Flora - Your patchwork set is SO cute!  I LOVE all the designs, especially the Mickey ornament!  Is it a Heather Sue?  I really like the patches on the shorts, too!  That could be done in so many cute ways.  May I CASE the idea?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I actually laughed out loud when I saw the water bottle outfit!

Thanks. Of course you may CASE the idea. I really got the idea from others around here anyway. Every applique/embroidery came from HeatherSue. They were so much fun to stitch out! DH liked the Mickey ornament the most as well. I am partial to the snowflake.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hi all....
> 
> have an update and prayer request for little Kylee...
> 
> she has an line infection and is running a high fever 101-103 since last night, they have had to postpone her xray and endoscopy for the time being...her mama Kris is asking for extra prayers the infection will get cleared up quickly!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



I will continue to pray for Kylee and her family.


Ok, I have a non-sewing related QUESTION:
I saw many of you with upcoming trips are doing PTR's. Are they hard to do in terms of time commitment? Are they fun to do? I have been debating about doing one for our August trip (though it won't be started until we actually book the plane tickets). I just don't know if it will be fun or too much work! I have a few sewing ideas for that trip already so it may be fun to share my passion with others. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> I will continue to pray for Kylee and her family.
> 
> thank you know they will appreciate all the prayers
> 
> Ok, I have a non-sewing related QUESTION:
> I saw many of you with upcoming trips are doing PTR's. Are they hard to do in terms of time commitment? Are they fun to do? I have been debating about doing one for our August trip (though it won't be started until we actually book the plane tickets). I just don't know if it will be fun or too much work! I have a few sewing ideas for that trip already so it may be fun to share my passion with others. Any tips or suggestions?



I am doing my second one right now....they are fun to do and get other DISer's input on your plans, etc.  you can put in as much work as you want.  for me the most time consuming is posting all the photos! have fun with it if you decide to go for it!!!


----------



## cogero

mommy2mrb said:


> Hi all....
> 
> have an update and prayer request for little Kylee...
> 
> she has an line infection and is running a high fever 101-103 since last night, they have had to postpone her xray and endoscopy for the time being...her mama Kris is asking for extra prayers the infection will get cleared up quickly!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Prayers being sent for Kylee.



PurpleEars said:


> Glad to hear that Zoey is doing better!
> 
> Ok, I have a non-sewing related QUESTION:
> I saw many of you with upcoming trips are doing PTR's. Are they hard to do in terms of time commitment? Are they fun to do? I have been debating about doing one for our August trip (though it won't be started until we actually book the plane tickets). I just don't know if it will be fun or too much work! I have a few sewing ideas for that trip already so it may be fun to share my passion with others. Any tips or suggestions?



Not very hard. I update when I feel the need. this is my first PTR on the Dis.


----------



## billwendy

Just a reminder that today is the ship date for Lindsay's Big Give!!!!!! Please contact me with any issues ( :

thanks for all you all do!!!


----------



## NiniMorris

Update...

(for those of you who are interested)
I went to the doctor today.  They are going to schedule me for a mammogram in the spring.  She said she was pretty sure the itching was due to an underlying condition I have...nothing serious.  But they are going to schedule the mammogram a little early just to make sure...


And.....she refilled my Lunesta...I get to go to sleep tonight  First time in two weeks...I am SOOOOOOO excited!  LOL!


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!



ROFL... I was here to post the same thing...  GMTA!    Cheryl, you need to come out n' play - we miss you!  



ivey_family said:


> D - Thanks for the reminder to add seam allowances with the Farbenmix patterns!  Cutting out is my least favorite part of sewing and I know I'm gonna mess that up one at least once or twice!



Not a problem... Happy to help...  BTW - I sent you a friend request on FB.  




mommy2mrb said:


> Hi all....
> 
> have an update and prayer request for little Kylee...
> 
> she has an line infection and is running a high fever 101-103 since last night, they have had to postpone her xray and endoscopy for the time being...her mama Kris is asking for extra prayers the infection will get cleared up quickly!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa



Thanks Lisa for keeping us updated.  I will keep her in my prayers.  



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I have a non-sewing related QUESTION:
> I saw many of you with upcoming trips are doing PTR's. Are they hard to do in terms of time commitment? Are they fun to do? I have been debating about doing one for our August trip (though it won't be started until we actually book the plane tickets). I just don't know if it will be fun or too much work! I have a few sewing ideas for that trip already so it may be fun to share my passion with others. Any tips or suggestions?



I have become a PTR addict...  I love doing mine and updating it.  I love reading other's PTRs and updating them.    It's super fun being able to meet people that are doing PTRs for trips that occur at the same time as yours does...  I have several mini meets planned for this trip - and I am super excited to meet lots of Disers!    I highly recommend doing a PTR...  Then I'll have another to follow.  



NiniMorris said:


> Update...
> 
> (for those of you who are interested)
> I went to the doctor today.  They are going to schedule me for a mammogram in the spring.  She said she was pretty sure the itching was due to an underlying condition I have...nothing serious.  But they are going to schedule the mammogram a little early just to make sure...
> 
> 
> And.....she refilled my Lunesta...I get to go to sleep tonight  First time in two weeks...I am SOOOOOOO excited!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am so glad that you were able to get a Lunesta refill - I will be sending sweet dreams your way tonight.    I am also glad that they are scheduling a mammogram a bit early for you - if only to give you peace of mind.  

D~


----------



## miprender

Well DD climbed into bed with me last night and I woke up with a sore neck Luckily I was able to start on some Christmas PJs but if I have to turn my head it hurts so much

Lisa: Poor Kylee I see on FB that she has been sick. DD was out of school for almost a week due to having walking pneumonia luckily the antibiotics seem to be doing their job. 




babynala said:


> OT:   While at Target I also found a sewing accessories set for American Girl dolls in their Our Generation Doll section.  It came with a pretend sewing machine and a few other things.  Here is a link and it was about the same price in the store:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Our-Generation-Dressmaking-Accessory-Kit/-/A-13408403



That is so cute.



ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!
> 
> 
> C.







NiniMorris said:


> Update...
> 
> (for those of you who are interested)
> I went to the doctor today.  They are going to schedule me for a mammogram in the spring.  She said she was pretty sure the itching was due to an underlying condition I have...nothing serious.  But they are going to schedule the mammogram a little early just to make sure...
> 
> 
> And.....she refilled my Lunesta...I get to go to sleep tonight  First time in two weeks...I am SOOOOOOO excited!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



 Glad you went to the Dr and YEAH for some sleep.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Update...
> 
> (for those of you who are interested)
> I went to the doctor today.  They are going to schedule me for a mammogram in the spring.  She said she was pretty sure the itching was due to an underlying condition I have...nothing serious.  But they are going to schedule the mammogram a little early just to make sure...
> 
> 
> And.....she refilled my Lunesta...I get to go to sleep tonight  First time in two weeks...I am SOOOOOOO excited!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



Glad that you went to the dr and she doesn't think that the issues is going to be serious!  I am also glad that you'll get to sleep.  It is so hard to enjoy life when you are constantly tired.  DH has terrible insomnia so I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> Update...
> 
> (for those of you who are interested)
> I went to the doctor today.  They are going to schedule me for a mammogram in the spring.  She said she was pretty sure the itching was due to an underlying condition I have...nothing serious.  But they are going to schedule the mammogram a little early just to make sure...
> 
> 
> And.....she refilled my Lunesta...I get to go to sleep tonight  First time in two weeks...I am SOOOOOOO excited!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



I am glad that you saw the doctor and they wanted to make sure everything is fine. I hope you will have a good sleep tonight!



DMGeurts said:


> I have become a PTR addict...  I love doing mine and updating it.  I love reading other's PTRs and updating them.    It's super fun being able to meet people that are doing PTRs for trips that occur at the same time as yours does...  I have several mini meets planned for this trip - and I am super excited to meet lots of Disers!    I highly recommend doing a PTR...  Then I'll have another to follow.
> D~



Well in that case let's hope we can find reasonable airfare to go in August! We already have our TS restaurants picked out, just waiting for the 180 days window now.


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> Not a problem... Happy to help...  BTW - I sent you a friend request on FB.
> 
> D~




Yay, another disbout FB friend!  Going over there now...Weird, but it didn't show up.  I'll try sending it from my end.  


So, I pulled an all-night sew-a-thon last night.  Dh and I have an annual tradition of visiting a little town called Frankenmuth here in Michigan in early December.  It is home to the world's largest Christmas store, Bronner's*, and lots of other little shops and restaurants.  We always visit Santa at Bronner's and I realized last night that dd had no special Christmas dress to wear.  I had already bought fabric, but hadn't gotten around to sewing it yet.  So, about 8PM, I started my first Simply Sweet.  I 'finished' it around 5:30AM with a temporary hem.  She looked adorable and I wasn't too tired throughout the day.  











Once we got home tonight, I ripped out the hem and have started embroidering additional designs around the bottom.  I'll also be adding a ruffle.  I need to finish all that before Sunday so she can wear it to church.   We'll see how that goes.  I'm also hoping that it's big enough that she can wear it next year after all this work!

Regards,
C.

* An interesting note - there is a billboard for Bronner's somewhere on I-75 in northern Florida.  If you've ever driven that way to WDW, you might have seen the billboard.   The place is a major tourist spot in Michigan.)


----------



## teresajoy

babynala said:


> OT:   While at Target I also found a sewing accessories set for American Girl dolls in their Our Generation Doll section.  It came with a pretend sewing machine and a few other things.  Here is a link and it was about the same price in the store:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Our-Generation-Dressmaking-Accessory-Kit/-/A-13408403



Lydia peaked over my shoulder while I was looking at this and just went crazy!!!! She REALLY wants it now!!! She is now searching the living room for loose change so she can buy it!


----------



## GrammytoMany

ivey_family said:


> Yay, another disbout FB friend!  Going over there now...Weird, but it didn't show up.  I'll try sending it from my end.
> 
> 
> So, I pulled an all-night sew-a-thon last night.  Dh and I have an annual tradition of visiting a little town called Frankenmuth here in Michigan in early December.  It is home to the world's largest Christmas store, Bronner's*, and lots of other little shops and restaurants.  We always visit Santa at Bronner's and I realized last night that dd had no special Christmas dress to wear.  I had already bought fabric, but hadn't gotten around to sewing it yet.  So, about 8PM, I started my first Simply Sweet.  I 'finished' it around 5:30AM with a temporary hem.  She looked adorable and I wasn't too tired throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we got home tonight, I ripped out the hem and have started embroidering additional designs around the bottom.  I'll also be adding a ruffle.  I need to finish all that before Sunday so she can wear it to church.   We'll see how that goes.  I'm also hoping that it's big enough that she can wear it next year after all this work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> * An interesting note - there is a billboard for Bronner's somewhere on I-75 in northern Florida.  If you've ever driven that way to WDW, you might have seen the billboard.   The place is a major tourist spot in Michigan.)



Hi Ivey Family,  Been to Bronners many times over the past 40 years.  In fact, this summer while visiting my parents, we were up there but didn't go into Bronners but had lunch at the famous Chicken Restuarant...Zenhers.   Cute dress!! 

Nini, So Glad You Went To The Doctor!

I've made 2 dresses for dolls and hope to make the 3rd one this coming week.  I'll post a picture then.

We had an exciting day yesterday.  Our Granddaughter Evelyn Ruth was born.  She weighed in at 7 pounds and 6 ozs.  Talk about cutting it close....she was born 10 minutes after Mom and Dad walked into the hospital  No time to give my daughter-in-law anything for the pain.  Can't wait to see her 
tomorrow.  

Sheila


----------



## BridgetR3

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I have a non-sewing related QUESTION:
> I saw many of you with upcoming trips are doing PTR's. Are they hard to do in terms of time commitment? Are they fun to do? I have been debating about doing one for our August trip (though it won't be started until we actually book the plane tickets). I just don't know if it will be fun or too much work! I have a few sewing ideas for that trip already so it may be fun to share my passion with others. Any tips or suggestions?



Yes do a PTR!!  I would love to have another to read.


----------



## cogero

Sheila congrats on your new granddaughter.

off to take my girl to karate, run to the drugstore and work on a christmas present.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Yay, another disbout FB friend!  Going over there now...Weird, but it didn't show up.  I'll try sending it from my end.
> 
> 
> So, I pulled an all-night sew-a-thon last night.  Dh and I have an annual tradition of visiting a little town called Frankenmuth here in Michigan in early December.  It is home to the world's largest Christmas store, Bronner's*, and lots of other little shops and restaurants.  We always visit Santa at Bronner's and I realized last night that dd had no special Christmas dress to wear.  I had already bought fabric, but hadn't gotten around to sewing it yet.  So, about 8PM, I started my first Simply Sweet.  I 'finished' it around 5:30AM with a temporary hem.  She looked adorable and I wasn't too tired throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we got home tonight, I ripped out the hem and have started embroidering additional designs around the bottom.  I'll also be adding a ruffle.  I need to finish all that before Sunday so she can wear it to church.   We'll see how that goes.  I'm also hoping that it's big enough that she can wear it next year after all this work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> * An interesting note - there is a billboard for Bronner's somewhere on I-75 in northern Florida.  If you've ever driven that way to WDW, you might have seen the billboard.   The place is a major tourist spot in Michigan.)



Great job on the dress. I hope you got some rest after you got home!



GrammytoMany said:


> We had an exciting day yesterday.  Our Granddaughter Evelyn Ruth was born.  She weighed in at 7 pounds and 6 ozs.  Talk about cutting it close....she was born 10 minutes after Mom and Dad walked into the hospital  No time to give my daughter-in-law anything for the pain.  Can't wait to see her
> tomorrow.
> 
> Sheila



Congrats on your new granddaugther. She has a beautiful name!


----------



## teresajoy

GrammytoMany said:


> We had an exciting day yesterday.  Our Granddaughter Evelyn Ruth was born.  She weighed in at 7 pounds and 6 ozs.  Talk about cutting it close....she was born 10 minutes after Mom and Dad walked into the hospital  No time to give my daughter-in-law anything for the pain.  Can't wait to see her
> tomorrow.
> 
> Sheila



Congratulations Sheila!!!!! I'm thinking that with 10 minutes to go she probably didn't need anything for he pain!  

Do you live nearby?? I hope you get lots of chances to spoil Evelyn!


----------



## VBAndrea

I tried posting earlier and it wouldn't go through -- grrrr!!!!

Carrie, I love your dress!  I've been to Frankenmuth about 35-40 years ago.  I even had a pen pal from Frankenmuth.  I imagine it's wonderful at Christmas time.

Sheila -- congrats on the new grandbaby!  Yay for no pian meds (that's how I did it with my kids and one was a 36 hour labor).  I can't wait to see pics!


*DIS -BIG GIVERS:*
I just got a pm from Shelby, who is Khelsey's mom.  They did their trip last spring and this is the family I delivered my gifts to in person.  She has finally posted her trip pics on her ptr -- they are on the last couple of pages currently -- she apologizes for the delay but I know she works and goes to school, so she keeps incredibly busy.  Pop on over though to look at the girls in all the wonderful creations:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610658

If this goes through I will try posting some clothing pics -- but Dis seems to be wonky lately!


----------



## VBAndrea

These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.

First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):





Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.





Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice 





And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:





And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd

No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!





Back:





Alice up close (with a spot b/c she obviously got something on it while eating):





The skirt is mirrored after the one I made for the project runway and has the same appliques.  The under fabrics are tea cups and tea pots.  I made dd a mini tote/purse too but it turned out horrible -- I put the watch on one side and it barely fits b/c I clearly mismeasured something, and I have wrinkles in my decor-bond.  I made it very quick, last minute.  And then I washed the shirt after making it to soften the floriani and when I ironed it I found a small hole in the t that wasn't there to start with   I stitched it up but the hole was about 3mm from Alice front and center and if you look you can see my stitches.  I was furious!  I have a Whirlpook Duet but this is not the first time things have gotten holes in them with washing.  I think the water in RI ruined my machine and it never has been the same since.  I frequently get holes in any shirts I buy for myself from Target (though I never have issues with the kids t's from Target ).


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Yay, another disbout FB friend!  Going over there now...Weird, but it didn't show up.  I'll try sending it from my end.
> 
> 
> So, I pulled an all-night sew-a-thon last night.  Dh and I have an annual tradition of visiting a little town called Frankenmuth here in Michigan in early December.  It is home to the world's largest Christmas store, Bronner's*, and lots of other little shops and restaurants.  We always visit Santa at Bronner's and I realized last night that dd had no special Christmas dress to wear.  I had already bought fabric, but hadn't gotten around to sewing it yet.  So, about 8PM, I started my first Simply Sweet.  I 'finished' it around 5:30AM with a temporary hem.  She looked adorable and I wasn't too tired throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> th_
> 
> Once we got home tonight, I ripped out the hem and have started embroidering additional designs around the bottom.  I'll also be adding a ruffle.  I need to finish all that before Sunday so she can wear it to church.   We'll see how that goes.  I'm also hoping that it's big enough that she can wear it next year after all this work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> * An interesting note - there is a billboard for Bronner's somewhere on I-75 in northern Florida.  If you've ever driven that way to WDW, you might have seen the billboard.   The place is a major tourist spot in Michigan.)



Adorable!



GrammytoMany said:


> We had an exciting day yesterday.  Our Granddaughter Evelyn Ruth was born.  She weighed in at 7 pounds and 6 ozs.  Talk about cutting it close....she was born 10 minutes after Mom and Dad walked into the hospital  No time to give my daughter-in-law anything for the pain.  Can't wait to see her
> tomorrow.
> 
> Sheila



Congratulations!  



VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd
> 
> No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice up close (with a spot b/c she obviously got something on it while eating):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is mirrored after the one I made for the project runway and has the same appliques.  The under fabrics are tea cups and tea pots.  I made dd a mini tote/purse too but it turned out horrible -- I put the watch on one side and it barely fits b/c I clearly mismeasured something, and I have wrinkles in my decor-bond.  I made it very quick, last minute.  And then I washed the shirt after making it to soften the floriani and when I ironed it I found a small hole in the t that wasn't there to start with   I stitched it up but the hole was about 3mm from Alice front and center and if you look you can see my stitches.  I was furious!  I have a Whirlpook Duet but this is not the first time things have gotten holes in them with washing.  I think the water in RI ruined my machine and it never has been the same since.  I frequently get holes in any shirts I buy for myself from Target (though I never have issues with the kids t's from Target ).



I love the BB outfits - they are all adorable!  I love the simply sweet and I really love the denim jeans outfit - they are all so cute though!  Great job.

And of course, I love your dd's outfit...  She is always so cute - and I love how she is wearing matching shoes and leggings.    And the spot - I can't see it.    But the outfits is truly adorable - if I could get away with wearing one on our trip, I totally would.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd
> 
> No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice up close (with a spot b/c she obviously got something on it while eating):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is mirrored after the one I made for the project runway and has the same appliques.  The under fabrics are tea cups and tea pots.  I made dd a mini tote/purse too but it turned out horrible -- I put the watch on one side and it barely fits b/c I clearly mismeasured something, and I have wrinkles in my decor-bond.  I made it very quick, last minute.  And then I washed the shirt after making it to soften the floriani and when I ironed it I found a small hole in the t that wasn't there to start with   I stitched it up but the hole was about 3mm from Alice front and center and if you look you can see my stitches.  I was furious!  I have a Whirlpook Duet but this is not the first time things have gotten holes in them with washing.  I think the water in RI ruined my machine and it never has been the same since.  I frequently get holes in any shirts I buy for myself from Target (though I never have issues with the kids t's from Target ).



LOVE the Bitty Baby clothes!!! I can't remember - does Carla C include Bitty Baby sizes or did you have to cut all of these down???

I love love love the Tea Part set!!!  So cute!!!

And as for the water in RI - oh yeah - I'm SURE it ruined your machine.  Lord knows how many of my cloth diapers I messed up before I decided it was cheaper to buy the expensive 7th Gen. disposable diapers when I was up there - the water is HORRIBLE on clothes!!!



DMGeurts said:


> But the outfits is truly adorable - if I could get away with wearing one on our trip, I totally would.
> 
> D~



Um, wasn't it you that told me it's Disney and anything goes???    I think I see an Alice ensemble in your future m'dear! 


So - I have not sewn a THING since we've been back from Disney.  I have a laundry list of things I SHOULD sew, but I'd forgotten how hard it is to decorate my house for Christmas (I haven't had to do it in two years since we went to RI for Thanksgiving - New Years) . . . I have to find places for things we don't have places for in order to make room for the tree, etc.  Oh!  And add to that the fact that I'm allergic to some evergreen and it's just a fun time of year!  I'm pretty much never without at least ONE of my boys either, so getting Christmas shopping done is interesting 

Oh - and did I mention I've got some sort of bug?  It's weird though - started Saturday morning and every 12 hrs or so I get a different symptom. . . stomach issues, body aches and headaches, and now a horrible sore throat. .  . I slept most of the morning (thank goodness the boys are behaving and Phalen knows how to make pb&j's!) . . . I ate a bowl of soup . . . and I want to tackle the rest of the living room so we can maybe decorate the tree tonight, but I just don't know if I have it in me . . .


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> So, I pulled an all-night sew-a-thon last night.  Dh and I have an annual tradition of visiting a little town called Frankenmuth here in Michigan in early December.  It is home to the world's largest Christmas store, Bronner's*, and lots of other little shops and restaurants.  We always visit Santa at Bronner's and I realized last night that dd had no special Christmas dress to wear.  I had already bought fabric, but hadn't gotten around to sewing it yet.  So, about 8PM, I started my first Simply Sweet.  I 'finished' it around 5:30AM with a temporary hem.  She looked adorable and I wasn't too tired throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we got home tonight, I ripped out the hem and have started embroidering additional designs around the bottom.  I'll also be adding a ruffle.  I need to finish all that before Sunday so she can wear it to church.   We'll see how that goes.  I'm also hoping that it's big enough that she can wear it next year after all this work!
> 
> Regards,
> C.
> 
> * An interesting note - there is a billboard for Bronner's somewhere on I-75 in northern Florida.  If you've ever driven that way to WDW, you might have seen the billboard.   The place is a major tourist spot in Michigan.)



Great picture and love the dress.



VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd
> 
> No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is mirrored after the one I made for the project runway and has the same appliques.  The under fabrics are tea cups and tea pots.  I made dd a mini tote/purse too but it turned out horrible -- I put the watch on one side and it barely fits b/c I clearly mismeasured something, and I have wrinkles in my decor-bond.  I made it very quick, last minute.  And then I washed the shirt after making it to soften the floriani and when I ironed it I found a small hole in the t that wasn't there to start with   I stitched it up but the hole was about 3mm from Alice front and center and if you look you can see my stitches.  I was furious!  I have a Whirlpook Duet but this is not the first time things have gotten holes in them with washing.  I think the water in RI ruined my machine and it never has been the same since.  I frequently get holes in any shirts I buy for myself from Target (though I never have issues with the kids t's from Target ).



Cute outfits and love that Alice outfit. 

Too bad about your washer. I have the Duet too but nothing has been ruined but we do go through dishwashers like crazy. Did you have well water when you lived up here?


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> And of course, I love your dd's outfit...  She is always so cute - and I love how she is wearing matching shoes and leggings.    And the spot - I can't see it.    But the outfits is truly adorable - if I could get away with wearing one on our trip, I totally would.
> 
> D~


Thanks for the compliments on the outfits and dd.  And did you notice how one of her shoes is untied?  And those leggings were a spandex-ish material and dd decided to pull a thread on them and put a big hole in them (and yes, this was the FIRST time she wore them).

I just won a lot of AG clothes and accessories on e-bay for dd for a decent price (but it was a big lot so I was sure to dispose of the e-mail as e-bay and paypal are tied to dh's account and he might not be too thrilled)  I think there are about 6 outfits in it and this will save me from having to sew so much for her doll for pressies.  I am really overwhelmed with all I need to do this week and that eases a bit of work for me.  I may just buy our birthday girl a present too instead of making her an art tote (her party is Sunday).  I have to make a list and prioritize.



mphalens said:


> LOVE the Bitty Baby clothes!!! I can't remember - does Carla C include Bitty Baby sizes or did you have to cut all of these down???
> 
> I love love love the Tea Part set!!!  So cute!!!
> 
> And as for the water in RI - oh yeah - I'm SURE it ruined your machine.  Lord knows how many of my cloth diapers I messed up before I decided it was cheaper to buy the expensive 7th Gen. disposable diapers when I was up there - the water is HORRIBLE on clothes!!!
> 
> So - I have not sewn a THING since we've been back from Disney.  I have a laundry list of things I SHOULD sew, but I'd forgotten how hard it is to decorate my house for Christmas (I haven't had to do it in two years since we went to RI for Thanksgiving - New Years) . . . I have to find places for things we don't have places for in order to make room for the tree, etc.  Oh!  And add to that the fact that I'm allergic to some evergreen and it's just a fun time of year!  I'm pretty much never without at least ONE of my boys either, so getting Christmas shopping done is interesting
> 
> Oh - and did I mention I've got some sort of bug?  It's weird though - started Saturday morning and every 12 hrs or so I get a different symptom. . . stomach issues, body aches and headaches, and now a horrible sore throat. .  . I slept most of the morning (thank goodness the boys are behaving and Phalen knows how to make pb&j's!) . . . I ate a bowl of soup . . . and I want to tackle the rest of the living room so we can maybe decorate the tree tonight, but I just don't know if I have it in me . . .


Yes, there are bitty baby sizes with the patterns -- basically the same patterns, things are just shorter.  I didn't have a bitty baby to try them on and I didn't have time to try them on dd's AG doll, though I would have liked to.

I am like you Marianne -- I am so swamped with crap to do.  I still have 6 hours of CE to do and have to get that done before Xmas, I still have shopping to do (though shoot me if I buy any more AG items for dd), dh's birthday is the 17th and I making him a scrap bookish type thing -- not to go into details, but it will be a bit time consuming, I have my BG items in the wash right now (never mind ship date was Friday), I have Xmas cards to address, Dr's appt and kid's school concert on Tuesday, expensive Laurel Birch fabric to make dd a holiday dress (no applique though), bookmarks to make for kids at school, and probably 25 other things I can't think of right now.  I have decorated though as our work Xmas party was at my house last night.  So basically, I really feel for you.  I also really wish I could borrow your kids for a day so you could shop solo.  I am so thankful both of mine are in school together on the same schedule.

I am sorry you are not feeling well to top it off.  It sounds like allergies and bug combined which I'm sure is incredibly wearing.  



miprender said:


> Cute outfits and love that Alice outfit.
> 
> Too bad about your washer. I have the Duet too but nothing has been ruined but we do go through dishwashers like crazy. Did you have well water when you lived up here?


Yes, we had well water.  We had it tested when we bought the house on inspection and it was fine.  They had a really simple treatment system.  Then all of a sudden everything started getting rust on it -- particularly ds's clothes because he sweats alot and then they'd come out of the wash rust stained.  So we had a whole new elaborate treatment system installed which I wasn't happy paying for, but what else could we do?  And then about two month ago we had to have a new well pump installed.  DH raved about no water bills up there but I guarantee you we don't spend $5K + on our water bills here over a 5 year period!  That house needs to sell!!!  And apparently everyone that looks at it eventually goes to Charlestown for lower taxes


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd
> 
> No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice up close (with a spot b/c she obviously got something on it while eating):


The Bitty Baby clothes turned out terrific!  They will look so cute on the dolls.  I love your dd's Alice/tea party outfit.  It is so perfect for a tea party birthday party.  I am sure she had the cutest outfit there!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the outfits and dd.  And did you notice how one of her shoes is untied?  And those leggings were a spandex-ish material and dd decided to pull a thread on them and put a big hole in them (and yes, this was the FIRST time she wore them).
> 
> 
> Yes, we had well water.  We had it tested when we bought the house on inspection and it was fine.  They had a really simple treatment system.  Then all of a sudden everything started getting rust on it -- particularly ds's clothes because he sweats alot and then they'd come out of the wash rust stained.  So we had a whole new elaborate treatment system installed which I wasn't happy paying for, but what else could we do?  And then about two month ago we had to have a new well pump installed.  DH raved about no water bills up there but I guarantee you we don't spend $5K + on our water bills here over a 5 year period!  That house needs to sell!!!  And apparently everyone that looks at it eventually goes to Charlestown for lower taxes


That totally sounds like my DD when she was younger.  I would send her to school in brand new tights or leggings.  They would always come home with a hole in them.  I used to hit Target at the end of the season to stock up on tights and legging when they were on 50% and 75% off clearance sales because they never lasted more than one or two wearings, even the thick knit tights!

That's awesome that you won the doll clothes on ebay.  It is nice to be able to ease some of the things on your to do list.  Sorry to hear about all the trouble you are having with the house in RI.  I hope it sells very soon!


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Yes, there are bitty baby sizes with the patterns -- basically the same patterns, things are just shorter.  I didn't have a bitty baby to try them on and I didn't have time to try them on dd's AG doll, though I would have liked to.
> 
> I am like you Marianne -- I am so swamped with crap to do.  I still have 6 hours of CE to do and have to get that done before Xmas, I still have shopping to do (though shoot me if I buy any more AG items for dd), dh's birthday is the 17th and I making him a scrap bookish type thing -- not to go into details, but it will be a bit time consuming, I have my BG items in the wash right now (never mind ship date was Friday), I have Xmas cards to address, Dr's appt and kid's school concert on Tuesday, expensive Laurel Birch fabric to make dd a holiday dress (no applique though), bookmarks to make for kids at school, and probably 25 other things I can't think of right now.  I have decorated though as our work Xmas party was at my house last night.  So basically, I really feel for you.  I also really wish I could borrow your kids for a day so you could shop solo.  I am so thankful both of mine are in school together on the same schedule.
> 
> I am sorry you are not feeling well to top it off.  It sounds like allergies and bug combined which I'm sure is incredibly wearing.
> 
> 
> Yes, we had well water.  We had it tested when we bought the house on inspection and it was fine.  They had a really simple treatment system.  Then all of a sudden everything started getting rust on it -- particularly ds's clothes because he sweats alot and then they'd come out of the wash rust stained.  So we had a whole new elaborate treatment system installed which I wasn't happy paying for, but what else could we do?  And then about two month ago we had to have a new well pump installed.  DH raved about no water bills up there but I guarantee you we don't spend $5K + on our water bills here over a 5 year period!  That house needs to sell!!!  And apparently everyone that looks at it eventually goes to Charlestown for lower taxes



Thank you for making me feel a little better   Seriously, sometimes I worry that I'm just whining   Thankfully DH came home a little early today (just as the boys were hitting their "we've been good" quota) and he's off tomorrow.  I've already made the call that P & I are skipping our homeschool co-op tomorrow, and I'm feeling a little better, so I'm hoping we can get a bunch of stuff done around the house while F is at preschool.  I'm hoping after that I can maybe squeeze in a little solo shopping.  I wish we had some extra money and could buy your RI house . . . I can only imagine trying to float two mortgages 

My parents are dealing with well issues - pretty much the pipes are falling apart because of the calcium and hard water.  They can't afford to replace all the pipes at once and there's no "great" way to replace them a little bit at a time.


----------



## ivey_family

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Ivey Family,  Been to Bronners many times over the past 40 years.  In fact, this summer while visiting my parents, we were up there but didn't go into Bronners but had lunch at the famous Chicken Restuarant...Zenhers.   Cute dress!!
> 
> We had an exciting day yesterday.  Our Granddaughter Evelyn Ruth was born.  She weighed in at 7 pounds and 6 ozs.  Talk about cutting it close....she was born 10 minutes after Mom and Dad walked into the hospital  No time to give my daughter-in-law anything for the pain.  Can't wait to see her
> tomorrow.
> 
> Sheila



Very cool that you've been there!  We always eat at the other big restaurant - Bavarian Inn, though there's a long-standing rumor that they both share the same kitchen and have tunnels underground between them.  

Congrats on your new granddaughter!



VBAndrea said:


> Carrie, I love your dress!  I've been to Frankenmuth about 35-40 years ago.  I even had a pen pal from Frankenmuth.  I imagine it's wonderful at Christmas time.



Oh, wow!  How cool to have a penpal from there! 



VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):



LOVE all the BB clothes, but this is my favorite!  Love the colors!





>



Your dd looks terrific!  Such a cute outfit!



mphalens said:


> Oh - and did I mention I've got some sort of bug?  It's weird though - started Saturday morning and every 12 hrs or so I get a different symptom. . . stomach issues, body aches and headaches, and now a horrible sore throat. .  . I slept most of the morning (thank goodness the boys are behaving and Phalen knows how to make pb&j's!) . . . I ate a bowl of soup . . . and I want to tackle the rest of the living room so we can maybe decorate the tree tonight, but I just don't know if I have it in me . . .




Hope you're feeling better soon!  




VBAndrea said:


> I am like you Marianne -- I am so swamped with crap to do.  I still have 6 hours of CE to do and have to get that done before Xmas, I still have shopping to do (though shoot me if I buy any more AG items for dd), dh's birthday is the 17th and I making him a scrap bookish type thing -- not to go into details, but it will be a bit time consuming, I have my BG items in the wash right now (never mind ship date was Friday), I have Xmas cards to address, Dr's appt and kid's school concert on Tuesday, expensive Laurel Birch fabric to make dd a holiday dress (no applique though), bookmarks to make for kids at school, and probably 25 other things I can't think of right now.  I have decorated though as our work Xmas party was at my house last night.  So basically, I really feel for you.  I also really wish I could borrow your kids for a day so you could shop solo.  I am so thankful both of mine are in school together on the same schedule.



I'm in the swamped before Christmas camp, too.  So much to do and the days are flying by.  Hang in there, everyone!  

I DID finish dd's dress, and I think it will fit next year.  Yay!  I should have left the ruffle off for now, though.  It's too long.

OH!  Andrea - I used your formula of only tear-away and it worked great!  






Front:





Back:





Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

oh gosh I am in the feeling pressure about Christmas camp. Though it is just a matter of finishing things up.

I finished packing orders and have 5 more to pack now. That is starting once I get J on the bus.

I desperately need to cut out Cs Christmas skirt, do Js mater shirt and shorts, a crayon roll for a Christmas present and about 20 other things.

Thankfully I only have to buy 4 gift cards and I am done except a few stocking stuffers.

Off to work out and then make a new list for the next few days.


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> I'm in the swamped before Christmas camp, too.  So much to do and the days are flying by.  Hang in there, everyone!
> 
> I DID finish dd's dress, and I think it will fit next year.  Yay!  I should have left the ruffle off for now, though.  It's too long.
> 
> OH!  Andrea - I used your formula of only tear-away and it worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The dress is great!  And I'm glad the tear away worked good for you too -- for cottons I've had the best luck with that.  I normally don't like applique on prints, but I am rethinking that because yours looks terrific -- I guess it's because the prints are small / subtle.  I love it!




mphalens said:


> Thank you for making me feel a little better   Seriously, sometimes I worry that I'm just whining   Thankfully DH came home a little early today (just as the boys were hitting their "we've been good" quota) and he's off tomorrow.  I've already made the call that P & I are skipping our homeschool co-op tomorrow, and I'm feeling a little better, so I'm hoping we can get a bunch of stuff done around the house while F is at preschool.  I'm hoping after that I can maybe squeeze in a little solo shopping.  I wish we had some extra money and could buy your RI house . . . I can only imagine trying to float two mortgages
> 
> My parents are dealing with well issues - pretty much the pipes are falling apart because of the calcium and hard water.  They can't afford to replace all the pipes at once and there's no "great" way to replace them a little bit at a time.


FYI we now have two sicks kids in the house -- ds and dh.  DS threw up last night all over the place -- each side of the bed and foot of the bed.  I think he threw up and fell back to sleep and then woke me later.  DH hasn't vomited, but feels crappy.  I feel a wee bit crappy, but always get a little queezy after cleaning vomit.  I hope you aren't coming down with what ds has.  And this ruins some of my errands for the day unless dh decides to stay home all day.

DD is fine and running her mouth as usual.




cogero said:


> oh gosh I am in the feeling pressure about Christmas camp. Though it is just a matter of finishing things up.
> 
> I finished packing orders and have 5 more to pack now. That is starting once I get J on the bus.
> 
> I desperately need to cut out Cs Christmas skirt, do Js mater shirt and shorts, a crayon roll for a Christmas present and about 20 other things.
> 
> Thankfully I only have to buy 4 gift cards and I am done except a few stocking stuffers.
> 
> Off to work out and then make a new list for the next few days.


I have to get gift cards for the teachers and wanted to do that today b/c the Christmas concert is tomorrow and thought that would be a good time to give gifts -- also hoping ds's teacher comes for it (she is on maternity leave -- thows a kink in amounts to get for her and the sub!).  I have a little on line shopping left for dd and a couple of things for my mom and sis.  And then a few things for dh -- gee, I guess I'm not as done as I thought I was.


----------



## NiniMorris

I managed to survive the family Christmas dinner on Saturday AND I managed to get both King Sized quilts finished and wrapped by Friday night!

I now have only two more towels to applique for the Sunday School teachers, and to wrap all the other teacher gifts; I really want to make some more outfits for my DD AG doll; and I have a ton of stuff to wrap.  I can see me not sleeping on Christmas Eve...AGAIN!  Lately I always seem to wait for the last second to start wrapping.  My plans are good, but never work out the way I plan!

It is funny...for the past 2 years (that's right...TWO YEARS) I have been struggling with an electric can opener that doesn't work worth two cents.  So, this year...I got THREE for Christmas...only to discover there is probably another one under the tree!  At least it is not my husband that bought all of them...a few years ago he bought me TWO for Christmas...he couldn't decide which one to get, so he got them both!

By far the best gift for the kids is the Xbox Kinect!  It has worked wonders with Mr D.  He loves the action.  I am so hoping we can keep up the momentum.  His inactivity is really starting to cause a problem on his weight and health.  He loves it right now so I am really excited it will help.

I am hoping to get some actual house cleaning done sometime soon...you know Santa won't come to a house that is a disaster...but I'm not seeing that happen anytime soon!  Since my house will be the depository of all kids not in school starting next week, I doubt the house will see clean until after the new year!

If I don't get back on in the next 2 weeks, I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday!


Nini


----------



## GrammytoMany

Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.



Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Noticed a lot of cute clothes and projects that have been posted in the pass few days.   

Sheila


----------



## VBAndrea

For those of you who haven't seen it, please go check out Barbara's auction.  *NINI* has an outfit on there that I don't recall seeing on here (though I have been somewhat MIA and when I'm not MIA my brain is) and *CHERYL *has quite the set as well.  The link is on the BG forum.




NiniMorris said:


> I managed to survive the family Christmas dinner on Saturday AND I managed to get both King Sized quilts finished and wrapped by Friday night!
> 
> I now have only two more towels to applique for the Sunday School teachers, and to wrap all the other teacher gifts; I really want to make some more outfits for my DD AG doll; and I have a ton of stuff to wrap.  I can see me not sleeping on Christmas Eve...AGAIN!  Lately I always seem to wait for the last second to start wrapping.  My plans are good, but never work out the way I plan!
> 
> It is funny...for the past 2 years (that's right...TWO YEARS) I have been struggling with an electric can opener that doesn't work worth two cents.  So, this year...I got THREE for Christmas...only to discover there is probably another one under the tree!  At least it is not my husband that bought all of them...a few years ago he bought me TWO for Christmas...he couldn't decide which one to get, so he got them both!
> 
> By far the best gift for the kids is the Xbox Kinect!  It has worked wonders with Mr D.  He loves the action.  I am so hoping we can keep up the momentum.  His inactivity is really starting to cause a problem on his weight and health.  He loves it right now so I am really excited it will help.
> 
> I am hoping to get some actual house cleaning done sometime soon...you know Santa won't come to a house that is a disaster...but I'm not seeing that happen anytime soon!  Since my house will be the depository of all kids not in school starting next week, I doubt the house will see clean until after the new year!
> 
> If I don't get back on in the next 2 weeks, I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday!
> 
> 
> Nini


My house is only clean b/c of my work party on Saturday!!!!  Now is my chance to get things sewn and messed up.  I want to make some AG things too, but as I posted somewhere I bought a set off e-bay because I know I won't get everything I want done, and plus with real AG clothes dd will have a better variety of items.  

Glad ds has a new toy he likes and glad you can eat canned soup again   and again   and again 

You are so like me -- I always plan for next year to be better and it never is!



GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Noticed a lot of cute clothes and projects that have been posted in the pass few days.
> 
> Sheila


Oh sweet!  I want one!!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Forgot to post my funny for the day -- awhile back you may remember I lost my CE folder and cleaned the office up and down looking for it.  Never found it so I made a new notebook with passcodes I retrieved for the different sites I used and noted the CE I already did that I was able to find proof of on line.  So today I decide to finish up my CE for the year and now I can't find the notebook I made!!!!!!!!  So while searching for the notebook, guess what I find?  Yep, my original folder in a file thing I have that I looked through about FIVE times when originally looking for the blessed folder.  It only took about 5 minutes to find -- quit looking for the notebook!


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to post my funny for the day -- awhile back you may remember I lost my CE folder and cleaned the office up and down looking for it.  Never found it so I made a new notebook with passcodes I retrieved for the different sites I used and noted the CE I already did that I was able to find proof of on line.  So today I decide to finish up my CE for the year and now I can't find the notebook I made!!!!!!!!  So while searching for the notebook, guess what I find?  Yep, my original folder in a file thing I have that I looked through about FIVE times when originally looking for the blessed folder.  It only took about 5 minutes to find -- quit looking for the notebook!



LOL...that is SOOOOOO me!

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


What a pair of cuties!  



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to post my funny for the day -- awhile back you may remember I lost my CE folder and cleaned the office up and down looking for it.  Never found it so I made a new notebook with passcodes I retrieved for the different sites I used and noted the CE I already did that I was able to find proof of on line.  So today I decide to finish up my CE for the year and now I can't find the notebook I made!!!!!!!!  So while searching for the notebook, guess what I find?  Yep, my original folder in a file thing I have that I looked through about FIVE times when originally looking for the blessed folder.  It only took about 5 minutes to find -- quit looking for the notebook!


I am so happy for you that you found your folder!  That's awesome.  Now you don't have to make up the other credits!


----------



## Piper

GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Noticed a lot of cute clothes and projects that have been posted in the pass few days.
> 
> Sheila



What a couple of beauties!  Love the matching dimples in their chins!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> *DIS -BIG GIVERS:*
> I just got a pm from Shelby, who is Khelsey's mom.  They did their trip last spring and this is the family I delivered my gifts to in person.  She has finally posted her trip pics on her ptr -- they are on the last couple of pages currently -- she apologizes for the delay but I know she works and goes to school, so she keeps incredibly busy.  Pop on over though to look at the girls in all the wonderful creations:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610658



Thanks for the update Andrea! It looks like they had a wonderful trip!




VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd
> 
> No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is mirrored after the one I made for the project runway and has the same appliques.  The under fabrics are tea cups and tea pots.  I made dd a mini tote/purse too but it turned out horrible -- I put the watch on one side and it barely fits b/c I clearly mismeasured something, and I have wrinkles in my decor-bond.  I made it very quick, last minute.  And then I washed the shirt after making it to soften the floriani and when I ironed it I found a small hole in the t that wasn't there to start with   I stitched it up but the hole was about 3mm from Alice front and center and if you look you can see my stitches.  I was furious!  I have a Whirlpook Duet but this is not the first time things have gotten holes in them with washing.  I think the water in RI ruined my machine and it never has been the same since.  I frequently get holes in any shirts I buy for myself from Target (though I never have issues with the kids t's from Target ).



Great job on the dolly set and on your DD's tea party skirt! I am surprised that your machine eats your clothes! We have super hard water here and the only times I had problem were when I clearly overloaded the machine.




mphalens said:


> So - I have not sewn a THING since we've been back from Disney.  I have a laundry list of things I SHOULD sew, but I'd forgotten how hard it is to decorate my house for Christmas (I haven't had to do it in two years since we went to RI for Thanksgiving - New Years) . . . I have to find places for things we don't have places for in order to make room for the tree, etc.  Oh!  And add to that the fact that I'm allergic to some evergreen and it's just a fun time of year!  I'm pretty much never without at least ONE of my boys either, so getting Christmas shopping done is interesting
> 
> Oh - and did I mention I've got some sort of bug?  It's weird though - started Saturday morning and every 12 hrs or so I get a different symptom. . . stomach issues, body aches and headaches, and now a horrible sore throat. .  . I slept most of the morning (thank goodness the boys are behaving and Phalen knows how to make pb&j's!) . . . I ate a bowl of soup . . . and I want to tackle the rest of the living room so we can maybe decorate the tree tonight, but I just don't know if I have it in me . . .



I am sorry to hear that you are not feeling 100%. Allergies and stress certainly does not help!



ivey_family said:


> I'm in the swamped before Christmas camp, too.  So much to do and the days are flying by.  Hang in there, everyone!
> 
> I DID finish dd's dress, and I think it will fit next year.  Yay!  I should have left the ruffle off for now, though.  It's too long.
> 
> OH!  Andrea - I used your formula of only tear-away and it worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on the dress!



GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Noticed a lot of cute clothes and projects that have been posted in the pass few days.
> 
> Sheila



Awww, how cute!



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to post my funny for the day -- awhile back you may remember I lost my CE folder and cleaned the office up and down looking for it.  Never found it so I made a new notebook with passcodes I retrieved for the different sites I used and noted the CE I already did that I was able to find proof of on line.  So today I decide to finish up my CE for the year and now I can't find the notebook I made!!!!!!!!  So while searching for the notebook, guess what I find?  Yep, my original folder in a file thing I have that I looked through about FIVE times when originally looking for the blessed folder.  It only took about 5 minutes to find -- quit looking for the notebook!



I am SO GLAD that you found that folder!

Ok, I am off to make Christmas gift tags since the last set I made keep on disappearing on me. I finally got the Christmas cards in the mail this morning, so at least another thing is checked off my list. Hang in there everyone, even though you may not get all the projects and/or cleaning done before Christmas, I am sure your family will still have a great time!


----------



## miprender

I hear everyone on the Christmas stress. This friday night DH and I need to start wrapping after the kids go to sleep. The funny thing is the kids keep telling Daddy that all these big boxes keep coming to the house full of fabric and that he needs to tell me to stop buying



VBAndrea said:


> I just won a lot of AG clothes and accessories on e-bay for dd for a decent price (but it was a big lot so I was sure to dispose of the e-mail as e-bay and paypal are tied to dh's account and he might not be too thrilled)  I think there are about 6 outfits in it and this will save me from having to sew so much for her doll for pressies.  I am really overwhelmed with all I need to do this week and that eases a bit of work for me.  I may just buy our birthday girl a present too instead of making her an art tote (her party is Sunday).  I have to make a list and prioritize.
> 
> 
> Yes, we had well water.  We had it tested when we bought the house on inspection and it was fine.  They had a really simple treatment system.  Then all of a sudden everything started getting rust on it -- particularly ds's clothes because he sweats alot and then they'd come out of the wash rust stained.  So we had a whole new elaborate treatment system installed which I wasn't happy paying for, but what else could we do?  And then about two month ago we had to have a new well pump installed.  DH raved about no water bills up there but I guarantee you we don't spend $5K + on our water bills here over a 5 year period!  That house needs to sell!!!  And apparently everyone that looks at it eventually goes to Charlestown for lower taxes



Yeah for winning on EBAY. EBAY is the reason for my Fabric Hoarding so I really need to be banned from there But we did score a Star Wars Turbo Tank for under $200 So DS6 will be super excited when he opens it on Christmas morning.

Sounds like the rust stains are from the manganese in the water. One of our dishwashers turned completely brown from it. We are on Kent County water and they needed to put in a whole infiltration system because of it. People's swimming pools were even turning brown. 



NiniMorris said:


> I
> By far the best gift for the kids is the Xbox Kinect!  It has worked wonders with Mr D.  He loves the action.  I am so hoping we can keep up the momentum.  His inactivity is really starting to cause a problem on his weight and health.  He loves it right now so I am really excited it will help.
> 
> If I don't get back on in the next 2 weeks, I hope everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday!
> 
> 
> Nini



 That is alot of can openers. We don't even have an electric one. We just use a manual one but the older I get the harder it is getting on my wrist.

I bought the Kinect too for the kids. I can't wait to try the new Disneyland game.



GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Noticed a lot of cute clothes and projects that have been posted in the pass few days.
> 
> Sheila



Congrats on the new grandbaby. How many do you have now?



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to post my funny for the day -- awhile back you may remember I lost my CE folder and cleaned the office up and down looking for it.  Never found it so I made a new notebook with passcodes I retrieved for the different sites I used and noted the CE I already did that I was able to find proof of on line.  So today I decide to finish up my CE for the year and now I can't find the notebook I made!!!!!!!!  So while searching for the notebook, guess what I find?  Yep, my original folder in a file thing I have that I looked through about FIVE times when originally looking for the blessed folder.  It only took about 5 minutes to find -- quit looking for the notebook!



 I think your files are playing tricks on you.


----------



## cogero

Thankfully..I did all the wrapping on Sunday and only hae 3 gift cards left to buy.

I do want to make a couple of things so I need to get started on that and I am still sewing for our trip. I have realized I am not happy unless I have 20 different things on my plate LOL.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> The dress is great!  And I'm glad the tear away worked good for you too -- for cottons I've had the best luck with that.  I normally don't like applique on prints, but I am rethinking that because yours looks terrific -- I guess it's because the prints are small / subtle.  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI we now have two sicks kids in the house -- ds and dh.  DS threw up last night all over the place -- each side of the bed and foot of the bed.  I think he threw up and fell back to sleep and then woke me later.  DH hasn't vomited, but feels crappy.  I feel a wee bit crappy, but always get a little queezy after cleaning vomit.  I hope you aren't coming down with what ds has.  And this ruins some of my errands for the day unless dh decides to stay home all day.
> 
> DD is fine and running her mouth as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get gift cards for the teachers and wanted to do that today b/c the Christmas concert is tomorrow and thought that would be a good time to give gifts -- also hoping ds's teacher comes for it (she is on maternity leave -- thows a kink in amounts to get for her and the sub!).  I have a little on line shopping left for dd and a couple of things for my mom and sis.  And then a few things for dh -- gee, I guess I'm not as done as I thought I was.



I Hope everyone is feeling better in the house.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Noticed a lot of cute clothes and projects that have been posted in the pass few days.
> 
> Sheila



Absolutely precious!!!!!  Congratulations again.  



VBAndrea said:


> Forgot to post my funny for the day -- awhile back you may remember I lost my CE folder and cleaned the office up and down looking for it.  Never found it so I made a new notebook with passcodes I retrieved for the different sites I used and noted the CE I already did that I was able to find proof of on line.  So today I decide to finish up my CE for the year and now I can't find the notebook I made!!!!!!!!  So while searching for the notebook, guess what I find?  Yep, my original folder in a file thing I have that I looked through about FIVE times when originally looking for the blessed folder.  It only took about 5 minutes to find -- quit looking for the notebook!



ROFL...  I have a feeling I will be able to relate with you shortly (again)...  Need to find all the Christmas gifts I've been hiding in various places, so I can get them wrapped.  

D~


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Drive by posting.  I was looking at some other stuff this morning and ran accross this website. They have Alice in wonderland prints on clearance.  They also have Beatles fabric on clearance.  I attached the link below.  I have never ordered from them but I know some others were looking for Beatles fabric and I am sure some one NEEDS the Alice prints.  There were multiple Alice prints on clearance but only one Beatles.  Good luck.

http://www.keepsakequilting.com/barbin.aspx?searchtype=Fabric


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi Michelle (Miprender) from RI,
   You asked 'how many grandchildren' I have....
   7 granddaughters (ages 4 days olds to 6 1/2 years old)
   1 grandson (he'll be a year old the day after Christmas)
   1 Angel Granddaughter 
Sheila


----------



## aboveH20

I know that I am hopelessly behind.  It's one of those cyclical things that the further behind you get the harder it is to get caught up.  I finally gave up about a month ago.

My son's film shoot was more involved that we originally realized.  They were here three weekends and then for a 10-day span.  The hardest part was when they were shooting in the basement, we couldn't move because the floors creak. And dinner the first night wasn't until three past midnight.  And the next morning my son asked me to pick up bagels and cream cheese.  I did that, zoomed to the grocery store to get orange juice, spread everything  out on the dining room table for the cast and crew and then found out the bagels and cream cheese were props.  And . .  .and . .  . and. . .

And, the day after they finished filming my Navy son returned home with his gear (including two cars and a motorcycle), furniture, and six year's worth of stuff.  It's strange to think of him as a veteran.  My father was a veteran, and my husband is a veteran, but it's wierd to think of a 24 year old "kid" as a veteran.  We "lost" one of our garages (the other was already full of film stuff" and I "lost" my computer room.  Am I the only one left using a desktop?

I made four costumes for my son's film (in addition to the two which I didn't like so completely redid) and didn't think I'd ever want to sew again.  About a week ago I finally returned to my sewing quadrant in the basement.  I had to de-Disneyfy it before the film shoot and it's still pretty stark, but I did some sewing.  Yesterday I started some elf stockings.  They boys have stockings from when they are young but my older son's girlfriend will be here for Christmas so I thought I'd make them each new stockings.  

Anywhoo . . . . I haven't stayed up to date on health concerns, prayer requests, etc. or clothes.  I know amazing things have been posted and I'll probably go back and skim photos because I really appreciate the creativity.  PLEASE understand that I can't go back and quote everything but _maybe_ I can try to stay up to date.

That being said, I did go back a few pages.



VBAndrea said:


> These are the clothes I made for my dd's friend's birthday -- she wanted clothes for her bitty baby.
> 
> First up is a Simply Sweet that I did as strip work and a portrait peasant blouse for under (because I think it looks funny when the fabric on the doll shows):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are a pair of Easy Fits and Carla's t pattern (Love it - easy to make).  The original jeans were to have more hearts embroidered on them.  I was on my last heart on one leg and mucked it up (my fault) -- it would have had 13 hearts on one leg.  After the muck up I opted for 7 hearts per leg.  And I should have done the 2 inch heart on the t, but it was too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flannel nightgown (and slippers from Michael's) -- sorry there is a little piece of paper on the gown in the pic that I didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my least favorite is the t-shirt dress, but dd liked it enough to ask me to make her AG doll one.  I want to fashion this pattern with a hoodie -- it's an Olivia in doll size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And VERY BAD PICS but this is the outfit I made dd
> 
> No clue what her spooked, scared expression is all about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice up close (with a spot b/c she obviously got something on it while eating):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt is mirrored after the one I made for the project runway and has the same appliques.  The under fabrics are tea cups and tea pots.  I made dd a mini tote/purse too but it turned out horrible -- I put the watch on one side and it barely fits b/c I clearly mismeasured something, and I have wrinkles in my decor-bond.  I made it very quick, last minute.  And then I washed the shirt after making it to soften the floriani and when I ironed it I found a small hole in the t that wasn't there to start with   I stitched it up but the hole was about 3mm from Alice front and center and if you look you can see my stitches.  I was furious!  I have a Whirlpook Duet but this is not the first time things have gotten holes in them with washing.  I think the water in RI ruined my machine and it never has been the same since.  I frequently get holes in any shirts I buy for myself from Target (though I never have issues with the kids t's from Target ).



WOW.  I especially like the orangey outfit.  It's that time of year when some bright colors really pop.  

Your daughter's outfit is amazing.  Any idea how many hours that took?



ivey_family said:


> I DID finish dd's dress, and I think it will fit next year.  Yay!  I should have left the ruffle off for now, though.  It's too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Nothing wrong with getting two years out of it.  I love the way you did the appliques at the bottom of each of the panels.  I've got to try that on something.



NiniMorris said:


> I managed to survive the family Christmas dinner on Saturday AND I managed to get both King Sized quilts finished and wrapped by Friday night!



 You finished them!!!  I remember when you first posted that you had requests for them.  I can't imagine making king size quilts.



NiniMorris said:


> It is funny...for the past 2 years (that's right...TWO YEARS) I have been struggling with an electric can opener that doesn't work worth two cents.  So, this year...I got THREE for Christmas...only to discover there is probably another one under the tree!  At least it is not my husband that bought all of them...a few years ago he bought me TWO for Christmas...he couldn't decide which one to get, so he got them both!







NiniMorris said:


> I am hoping to get some actual house cleaning done sometime soon*...you know Santa won't come to a house that is a disaster...*
> Nini







GrammytoMany said:


> Here's a photo I took yesterday of Granddaughters - Big Sister Maggie with  2 day old Evelyn Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie & Evelyn by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sheila



So sweet.


----------



## cogero

So Cheryl are you back with us. I have missed you.


----------



## miprender

Cheryl  back. Loved seeing that Dorrrine is still doing great and the awesome AG outfits for Barbara's Action.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Drive by posting.  I was looking at some other stuff this morning and ran accross this website. They have Alice in wonderland prints on clearance.  They also have Beatles fabric on clearance.  I attached the link below.  I have never ordered from them but I know some others were looking for Beatles fabric and I am sure some one NEEDS the Alice prints.  There were multiple Alice prints on clearance but only one Beatles.  Good luck.
> 
> http://www.keepsakequilting.com/barbin.aspx?searchtype=Fabric



Must resist buying anything else



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Michelle (Miprender) from RI,
> You asked 'how many grandchildren' I have....
> 7 granddaughters (ages 4 days olds to 6 1/2 years old)
> 1 grandson (he'll be a year old the day after Christmas)
> 1 Angel Granddaughter
> Sheila



Your grandson must be getting alot of loving from all his cousins
So sad about your angel granddaughter


----------



## Colleen27

lynnanddbyz said:


> Drive by posting.  I was looking at some other stuff this morning and ran accross this website. They have Alice in wonderland prints on clearance.  They also have Beatles fabric on clearance.  I attached the link below.  I have never ordered from them but I know some others were looking for Beatles fabric and I am sure some one NEEDS the Alice prints.  There were multiple Alice prints on clearance but only one Beatles.  Good luck.
> 
> http://www.keepsakequilting.com/barbin.aspx?searchtype=Fabric



Drive by response, since I'm not even trying to keep up with the holidays coming but had to say thank you for the link! They have a fairy fabric (from the Cicely Mary Barker books, not Disney) that I've been searching high & low for... I only know of one brick-and-mortar that carries it and it has been out of stock for a while.


----------



## Meshell2002

Cheryl- Glad to see you r still alive!

Marianne--hope your house in RI sells soon!

Sheila--congrats on the adorable gbaby

Love the outfits posted lately, I have been reading the thread (though I missed a few days and got behind so stopped multi quoting a while back)

DH has painted the new sewing closet, and I will be moving my stuff in the extra room where the closet is located, just going to have to share with the kids playroom....sometime after jan 1. decided the closet is too small to sit and sew in, so the kids will have to give up some space for my machines.

I finished smocking DD dress but have not assembled the side seams or placket/ neck binding and my family is here having early Christmas cause my Dad has to work (he is not yet retired) so I havn't had time to do that hopefully this weekend it will be finished.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Colleen27 said:


> Drive by response, since I'm not even trying to keep up with the holidays coming but had to say thank you for the link! They have a fairy fabric (from the Cicely Mary Barker books, not Disney) that I've been searching high & low for... I only know of one brick-and-mortar that carries it and it has been out of stock for a while.



Glad I could help.  I want to buy sooooo badly but I have a sewing table over flowing right now that has no hope of seeing daylight by Christmas.  Most of it was suppose to be Christmas presents but yet again I have NOOOO time.


----------



## NiniMorris

For anyone wanting to get a new embroidery machine for themselves for Christmas....

HSN is having a 20% off coupon sale today and tomorrow only.  Like HSN on facebook to get the code!



Nini


----------



## PrincessKell

hoooray! for Cheer and Disneyland. Whoop Whoop. We are heading to Disneyland March 1-5th. for Cheer Jr Nationals.  So now I have a few months to start sewing and planning planning planning.

here is the cheer squad with their 2nd place goodies! 





and Peachy!


----------



## weluvdizne

ok, I know this has been answered a hundred times, but I can't find the answer.  Do you use Polyester or rayon thread for appliques?  I have ordered the ped basic for my Brother 270D as one of my Christmas presents, so I need to order thread, too!  Thanks for the help.  Can't wait til I have something to share!  
As always, everything you all post is gorgeous! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## ivey_family

Welcome back, Cheryl!!  I thought you might enjoy these posts from a  couple days back (just in case you didn't go back that far.)  You have been missed!



ivey_family said:


> Cheryl, oh, Cher-yyyyyylllllll!
> 
> Look what YCMT has available for Ginger:
> Winter Wear for Bottles!!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> C.





ellenbenny said:


> I totally thought of Cheryl too when I saw those patterns, lol!





snubie said:


> I was coming to post about the bottle water too.





NiniMorris said:


> I thought you were joking!  Until I clicked on the link!  Too funny!





mommyof2princesses said:


> OMG~  I came here to tell cheryl about the water bottle pattern too!  We are too funny!





lynnanddbyz said:


> Too funny I came here to quote this too.  I think we were all on the same wave length.





DMGeurts said:


> ROFL... I was here to post the same thing...  GMTA!    Cheryl, you need to come out n' play - we miss you!
> 
> 
> D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> I Hope everyone is feeling better in the house.  :
> 
> D~


DH went back to work today.  DS was fine on Monday so he went back to school yesterday.  But my little miss doggie was another story.  I went to the kid's concert at school and was gone for about 1.5 hours.  Came home and doggie threw up in TEN spots all over the house.  Yes, I said TEN!!!!!  None of those ten were on the tile -- all carpet or furniture!  Thank goodness we have a steam cleaner.  The house stunk when I walked in.  ANd then she kept me up most of the night last night.  She kept going out.  Sometimes she would wee, sometimes not.  Thankfully she is sleeping right now and she is eating and has not vomited again.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Drive by posting.  I was looking at some other stuff this morning and ran accross this website. They have Alice in wonderland prints on clearance.  They also have Beatles fabric on clearance.  I attached the link below.  I have never ordered from them but I know some others were looking for Beatles fabric and I am sure some one NEEDS the Alice prints.  There were multiple Alice prints on clearance but only one Beatles.  Good luck.
> 
> http://www.keepsakequilting.com/barbin.aspx?searchtype=Fabric


I was the one interested in Beatles fabric only b/c my kids like them.  That of course is my least fav print!



aboveH20 said:


> I know that I am hopelessly behind.  It's one of those cyclical things that the further behind you get the harder it is to get caught up.  I finally gave up about a month ago.
> 
> My son's film shoot was more involved that we originally realized.  They were here three weekends and then for a 10-day span.  The hardest part was when they were shooting in the basement, we couldn't move because the floors creak. And dinner the first night wasn't until three past midnight.  And the next morning my son asked me to pick up bagels and cream cheese.  I did that, zoomed to the grocery store to get orange juice, spread everything  out on the dining room table for the cast and crew and then found out the bagels and cream cheese were props.  And . .  .and . .  . and. . .
> 
> And, the day after they finished filming my Navy son returned home with his gear (including two cars and a motorcycle), furniture, and six year's worth of stuff.  It's strange to think of him as a veteran.  My father was a veteran, and my husband is a veteran, but it's wierd to think of a 24 year old "kid" as a veteran.  We "lost" one of our garages (the other was already full of film stuff" and I "lost" my computer room.  Am I the only one left using a desktop?
> 
> I made four costumes for my son's film (in addition to the two which I didn't like so completely redid) and didn't think I'd ever want to sew again.  About a week ago I finally returned to my sewing quadrant in the basement.  I had to de-Disneyfy it before the film shoot and it's still pretty stark, but I did some sewing.  Yesterday I started some elf stockings.  They boys have stockings from when they are young but my older son's girlfriend will be here for Christmas so I thought I'd make them each new stockings.
> 
> Anywhoo . . . . I haven't stayed up to date on health concerns, prayer requests, etc. or clothes.  I know amazing things have been posted and I'll probably go back and skim photos because I really appreciate the creativity.  PLEASE understand that I can't go back and quote everything but _maybe_ I can try to stay up to date.
> 
> That being said, I did go back a few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  I especially like the orangey outfit.  It's that time of year when some bright colors really pop.
> 
> Your daughter's outfit is amazing.  Any idea how many hours that took?


Welcome back!!!!  I told everyone to go look at your auction item since you completely failed to post the pics here!!!!  Maybe I told people on D's ptr though and not this thread   I'm old and confused so who knows.

DD's outfit didn't take long b/c I had already done a similar one for the project runway.  I worked on it for three days but I couldn't tell you how many hours because I can never sit and sew for a time -- I'm always interrupted by other things.

So are you staying out of the film business for awhile now?



PrincessKell said:


> hoooray! for Cheer and Disneyland. Whoop Whoop. We are heading to Disneyland March 1-5th. for Cheer Jr Nationals.  So now I have a few months to start sewing and planning planning planning.
> 
> here is the cheer squad with their 2nd place goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Peachy!



Awesome!  Congrats to the cheer squad.



weluvdizne said:


> ok, I know this has been answered a hundred times, but I can't find the answer.  Do you use Polyester or rayon thread for appliques?  I have ordered the ped basic for my Brother 270D as one of my Christmas presents, so I need to order thread, too!  Thanks for the help.  Can't wait til I have something to share!
> As always, everything you all post is gorgeous! Thanks for the inspiration.


I don't even know what I bought!  Let me see if I can find my notes .....  

I have rayon in my notes so I assume that's what I ordered!


----------



## aboveH20

ivey_family said:


> Welcome back, Cheryl!!  I thought you might enjoy these posts from a  couple days back (just in case you didn't go back that far.)  You have been missed!



Thanks for re-posting.  That is sooooooooooooo cool.  I guess I'm a day late and a dollar short on making my first million. Again!



VBAndrea said:


> DH went back to work today.  DS was fine on Monday so he went back to school yesterday.  But my little miss doggie was another story.  I went to the kid's concert at school and was gone for about 1.5 hours.  Came home and doggie threw up in TEN spots all over the house.  Yes, I said TEN!!!!!  None of those ten were on the tile -- all carpet or furniture!  Thank goodness we have a steam cleaner.  The house stunk when I walked in.  ANd then she kept me up most of the night last night.  She kept going out.  Sometimes she would wee, sometimes not.  Thankfully she is sleeping right now and she is eating and has not vomited again.



Yuck.



VBAndrea said:


> DD's outfit didn't take long b/c I had already done a similar one for the project runway.  I worked on it for three days but I couldn't tell you how many hours because I can never sit and sew for a time -- I'm always interrupted by other things.



hours and hours and hours and hours

and then some more hours after your were interupted!



VBAndrea said:


> So are you staying out of the film business for awhile now?



       

(is my answer clear?)


----------



## Jaaaacki

Hi everyone.  Long time lurker, you all do amazing work   I thought I would share some of my Christmas sewing.  Unfortunately it's not for Disney.  We had a wonderful trip in August but don't have plans yet for another stay.  Of course I would like to go back next week if I could.

The Grinch skirt and shirts are for our Christmas photo cards which I hope to finally get done this weekend.









Skirt is the adelinde pattern by farbenmix





Brother and Sister shirts





Lounge Set for DS






La La Loopsy Set for DD to match her doll that Santa is bringing.





And then our Elf _asked_ me to make these so he can deliver them on Christmas Eve before he departs to the North Pole.  I made 2 sets, I still have one more shirt to finish (that applique is time consuming)

Thanks for looking.  I hope to be more active.  I sew in spurts, I'm sure you all know how that is.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Wow, so much great stuff posted lately.  

Here's some things I've been working on lately.






I made some aprons for Alexa and Connor to wear for our Christmas cards.






And this outfit that I cased from Aimee.  Alexa loves it!

WTMTQ but I want to say congratulations on the new granddaughter, Sheila.  She's beautiful!


----------



## tricia

Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone.  Long time lurker, you all do amazing work   I thought I would share some of my Christmas sewing.  Unfortunately it's not for Disney.  We had a wonderful trip in August but don't have plans yet for another stay.  Of course I would like to go back next week if I could.
> 
> The Grinch skirt and shirts are for our Christmas photo cards which I hope to finally get done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt is the adelinde pattern by farbenmix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and Sister shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Set for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La La Loopsy Set for DD to match her doll that Santa is bringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our Elf _asked_ me to make these so he can deliver them on Christmas Eve before he departs to the North Pole.  I made 2 sets, I still have one more shirt to finish (that applique is time consuming)
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope to be more active.  I sew in spurts, I'm sure you all know how that is.



Cute stuff.  Where did you buy the Grinch Applique?  My DS is playing the Grinch in the school Christmas play and I think I might like to make myself a shirt for the day.


----------



## miprender

PrincessKell said:


> hoooray! for Cheer and Disneyland. Whoop Whoop. We are heading to Disneyland March 1-5th. for Cheer Jr Nationals.  So now I have a few months to start sewing and planning planning planning.
> 
> and Peachy!







aboveH20 said:


> (is my answer clear?)



 Are you sure. Maybe they might want to make a sequel.



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone.  Long time lurker, you all do amazing work   I thought I would share some of my Christmas sewing.  Unfortunately it's not for Disney.  We had a wonderful trip in August but don't have plans yet for another stay.  Of course I would like to go back next week if I could.
> 
> The Grinch skirt and shirts are for our Christmas photo cards which I hope to finally get done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt is the adelinde pattern by farbenmix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and Sister shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Set for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our Elf _asked_ me to make these so he can deliver them on Christmas Eve before he departs to the North Pole.  I made 2 sets, I still have one more shirt to finish (that applique is time consuming)
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope to be more active.  I sew in spurts, I'm sure you all know how that is.



Everything came out great but I LOVE ♥♥♥♥ that Shelf on the Elf guy.




WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, so much great stuff posted lately.
> 
> Here's some things I've been working on lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some aprons for Alexa and Connor to wear for our Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this outfit that I cased from Aimee.  Alexa loves it!



I made DD some Christmas pjs and put the dreaming of a pink Christmas on it. Love everything you did.


----------



## Jaaaacki

tricia said:


> Cute stuff.  Where did you buy the Grinch Applique?  My DS is playing the Grinch in the school Christmas play and I think I might like to make myself a shirt for the day.



Thanks!  My kids better be psyched. 

I'm pretty sure I found both appliqués at sweetpeasplace.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> I know that I am hopelessly behind.  It's one of those cyclical things that the further behind you get the harder it is to get caught up.  I finally gave up about a month ago.
> 
> My son's film shoot was more involved that we originally realized.  They were here three weekends and then for a 10-day span.  The hardest part was when they were shooting in the basement, we couldn't move because the floors creak. And dinner the first night wasn't until three past midnight.  And the next morning my son asked me to pick up bagels and cream cheese.  I did that, zoomed to the grocery store to get orange juice, spread everything  out on the dining room table for the cast and crew and then found out the bagels and cream cheese were props.  And . .  .and . .  . and. . .
> 
> And, the day after they finished filming my Navy son returned home with his gear (including two cars and a motorcycle), furniture, and six year's worth of stuff.  It's strange to think of him as a veteran.  My father was a veteran, and my husband is a veteran, but it's wierd to think of a 24 year old "kid" as a veteran.  We "lost" one of our garages (the other was already full of film stuff" and I "lost" my computer room.  Am I the only one left using a desktop?
> 
> I made four costumes for my son's film (in addition to the two which I didn't like so completely redid) and didn't think I'd ever want to sew again.  About a week ago I finally returned to my sewing quadrant in the basement.  I had to de-Disneyfy it before the film shoot and it's still pretty stark, but I did some sewing.  Yesterday I started some elf stockings.  They boys have stockings from when they are young but my older son's girlfriend will be here for Christmas so I thought I'd make them each new stockings.
> 
> Anywhoo . . . . I haven't stayed up to date on health concerns, prayer requests, etc. or clothes.  I know amazing things have been posted and I'll probably go back and skim photos because I really appreciate the creativity.  PLEASE understand that I can't go back and quote everything but _maybe_ I can try to stay up to date.



Welcome back! I hope you will get some personal space back soon! Yikes!



PrincessKell said:


> hoooray! for Cheer and Disneyland. Whoop Whoop. We are heading to Disneyland March 1-5th. for Cheer Jr Nationals.  So now I have a few months to start sewing and planning planning planning.
> 
> and Peachy!



Congrats! Too bad we will miss you by about a week!



weluvdizne said:


> ok, I know this has been answered a hundred times, but I can't find the answer.  Do you use Polyester or rayon thread for appliques?  I have ordered the ped basic for my Brother 270D as one of my Christmas presents, so I need to order thread, too!  Thanks for the help.  Can't wait til I have something to share!
> As always, everything you all post is gorgeous! Thanks for the inspiration.



I'd go with rayon. I have tried both and rayon worked so much better.



VBAndrea said:


> DH went back to work today.  DS was fine on Monday so he went back to school yesterday.  But my little miss doggie was another story.  I went to the kid's concert at school and was gone for about 1.5 hours.  Came home and doggie threw up in TEN spots all over the house.  Yes, I said TEN!!!!!  None of those ten were on the tile -- all carpet or furniture!  Thank goodness we have a steam cleaner.  The house stunk when I walked in.  ANd then she kept me up most of the night last night.  She kept going out.  Sometimes she would wee, sometimes not.  Thankfully she is sleeping right now and she is eating and has not vomited again.



Yikes, dealing with a sick DS, and a sick DH and now a sick dog?! I hope no one else catches this bug!



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone.  Long time lurker, you all do amazing work   I thought I would share some of my Christmas sewing.  Unfortunately it's not for Disney.  We had a wonderful trip in August but don't have plans yet for another stay.  Of course I would like to go back next week if I could.
> 
> The Grinch skirt and shirts are for our Christmas photo cards which I hope to finally get done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt is the adelinde pattern by farbenmix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and Sister shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Set for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La La Loopsy Set for DD to match her doll that Santa is bringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our Elf _asked_ me to make these so he can deliver them on Christmas Eve before he departs to the North Pole.  I made 2 sets, I still have one more shirt to finish (that applique is time consuming)
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope to be more active.  I sew in spurts, I'm sure you all know how that is.



Welcome! Great job on your outfits! Looking forward to seeing more of your work!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, so much great stuff posted lately.
> 
> Here's some things I've been working on lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some aprons for Alexa and Connor to wear for our Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this outfit that I cased from Aimee.  Alexa loves it!
> 
> WTMTQ but I want to say congratulations on the new granddaughter, Sheila.  She's beautiful!



The picture with the apron set is super cute!


I can share pictures from a couple of Big Give related projects as they have arrived at their destinations:

First up, a set of Portrait Peasants for 2 girls:









Next, we have a couple of blouses for a teen:








I also made a wristlet/wallet prototype over the weekend. I will take a picture of it when I finish making these Christmas gift tags.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Update on Kylee......

they are finally home!!!!  she will be on IV antibiotics at home for a few more days, but happy to be home!

thanks for all your prayers!


----------



## jacksmomma

I am just learning how to sew, but have made lots of no sew projects and freezer paper shirts and T's in the past.  

What specifically have you made for boys?  There are so many fantastic things you can do for girls, but for boys I am at a loss.  We are toss around the idea of going to Disney in either May/June or Nov./Dec. and I want to get a head start on our Mickey Wear.

Thanks!


----------



## PurpleEars

jacksmomma said:


> I am just learning how to sew, but have made lots of no sew projects and freezer paper shirts and T's in the past.
> 
> What specifically have you made for boys?  There are so many fantastic things you can do for girls, but for boys I am at a loss.  We are toss around the idea of going to Disney in either May/June or Nov./Dec. and I want to get a head start on our Mickey Wear.
> 
> Thanks!



For boys I have done bowling shirts and easy fits. Raglans are also an option for boys as well. All 3 patterns are available on youcanmakethis.com, just look under Carla C. Her patterns are very detailed so anyone can follow them. By the way, they have a 15% off sale on the website until Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## ellenbenny

A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.

Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.






Oops, noticed a stray red thread on the poor monkeys nose, better go get rid of that!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## squirrel

I just booked my next trip!

I will be going on the Disney Wonder and then staying at BWPPI and visiting DL/DCA for 4 days.

I'm not taking my niece's or my nephew (I offered but nobody would let me).  My mom decided to come.

I don't know what or if I will make anything for this trip.  I really enjoy sewing for my niece's and nephew, but not so much for adults.  

I hope everyone is almost ready for Christmas-I'm not.  I have so much to do!


----------



## l_mccafferty

The work you all do is amazing, I wish I was even half as talented as you all!

I've been reading some TRs and have seen some really cute designs such as Rapunzel (cute, with big eyes), Pascal, Belle and The Beast (Both cute, with big eyes) and Chip and Dale.

I was wondering if there is any way to get these made into iron on appliques? 
I don't have any embroidery equipment.

I really want to make a few shirts etc (Including for adults!)

Thanks
Laura


----------



## ivey_family

l_mccafferty said:


> I was wondering if there is any way to get these made into iron on appliques?
> I don't have any embroidery equipment.
> 
> I really want to make a few shirts etc (Including for adults!)
> 
> Thanks
> Laura



I think there are people in the "Creative Community" section of the Dis who do iron-ons.  I would check there.

I noticed you're visiting for Celebration VI.  Are you 501st/Rebel Legion by any chance?  I'm a Star Wars costumer, but I won't be making it to the con.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## l_mccafferty

ivey_family said:


> I think there are people in the "Creative Community" section of the Dis who do iron-ons.  I would check there.
> 
> I noticed you're visiting for Celebration VI.  Are you 501st/Rebel Legion by any chance?  I'm a Star Wars costumer, but I won't be making it to the con.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I just have a Fiance that is obsessed with Star Wars! We've done SWW and other conventions so I figured that this was the next step!
Plus it gives us an "excuse" to come to Orlando on holiday!


----------



## VBAndrea

Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone.  Long time lurker, you all do amazing work   I thought I would share some of my Christmas sewing.  Unfortunately it's not for Disney.  We had a wonderful trip in August but don't have plans yet for another stay.  Of course I would like to go back next week if I could.
> 
> The Grinch skirt and shirts are for our Christmas photo cards which I hope to finally get done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt is the adelinde pattern by farbenmix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and Sister shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Set for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La La Loopsy Set for DD to match her doll that Santa is bringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our Elf _asked_ me to make these so he can deliver them on Christmas Eve before he departs to the North Pole.  I made 2 sets, I still have one more shirt to finish (that applique is time consuming)
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope to be more active.  I sew in spurts, I'm sure you all know how that is.


Beautiful work!  I really like the looks of that skirt pattern.  I bought another one a few months ago and it looks confusing so I haven't even tried it yet.  I can't even remember what it's called but it's by Farbenmix.  If I ever do it I may try your skirt pattern next.  And I love the jammies -- I want the LaLaLoopsy ones for myself -- not that I'm a fan, they just look sooooooo comfy!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, so much great stuff posted lately.
> 
> Here's some things I've been working on lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some aprons for Alexa and Connor to wear for our Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this outfit that I cased from Aimee.  Alexa loves it!
> 
> WTMTQ but I want to say congratulations on the new granddaughter, Sheila.  She's beautiful!


I wanted to make my Alexa a pink outfit too but I just haven't been able to muster one up.  She already has Xmas things (only two made by me) so she has plenty to wear for the holiday season -- but I do love the pink!!!  Your card pic looks fab too!!



PurpleEars said:


> I can share pictures from a couple of Big Give related projects as they have arrived at their destinations:
> 
> First up, a set of Portrait Peasants for 2 girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have a couple of blouses for a teen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a wristlet/wallet prototype over the weekend. I will take a picture of it when I finish making these Christmas gift tags.


Everything is great, but I ADORE the Lilo and Stitch.  I love how you did the appliques on the top portion and the fabric you use is beyond awesome.  Outstanding work!



jacksmomma said:


> I am just learning how to sew, but have made lots of no sew projects and freezer paper shirts and T's in the past.
> 
> What specifically have you made for boys?  There are so many fantastic things you can do for girls, but for boys I am at a loss.  We are toss around the idea of going to Disney in either May/June or Nov./Dec. and I want to get a head start on our Mickey Wear.
> 
> Thanks!


How old is your ds?  I mainly used the bowling shirt pattern for mine.  I will do easy fits for pj bottoms, but he's a little too old to wear them as pants.  They look awesome for younger kids though. Otherwise I hand appliqued on t's before I got my embroidery machine.



ellenbenny said:


> A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.
> 
> Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, noticed a stray red thread on the poor monkeys nose, better go get rid of that!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I'm so glad we have a pattern tester because I have that pattern on my list of things to make for MYSELF (not that I ever will!).  Are the zippers well explained?  I haven't done zippers yet.  Yours looks flawless (well except for the bloody nose and the fact that you made a sock monkey purse!).


----------



## Delaney21

Hi everyone!  I was looking through the photo album for this group this past weekend and my DS came up behind me and started going crazy over everything. You are all so talented!!  

So, now I think I'm going to need to have custom outfits made for my kids.  I was able to talk him down from having matching outfits for every day to just one day!  : He picked out a dress for his sister and shirts for himself and his little brother...and now I need to find someone to make them for us.  What is the best way to go about this?  Is there a way to figure out who made them based on the original picture or is there a better way to go about this?  MAW said his trip won't be at least until March or later, so right now I just want to get prices so I can start to budget things, but depending on prices, I may be looking to have it started in January so I can spread some of the costs out.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tricia

Delaney, you can post the pic here and we can probably tell you who made it, but keep in mind that not all on this thread sell.  Most just make for their own use.  Then you can pm the maker, but we can't sell on the dis.


----------



## Delaney21

tricia said:


> Delaney, you can post the pic here and we can probably tell you who made it, but keep in mind that not all on this thread sell.  Most just make for their own use.  Then you can pm the maker, but we can't sell on the dis.



Thanks for the advice!  

This is the dress he picked out for Mallory:






And this shirt set for him and Mason:


----------



## ellenbenny

VBAndrea said:


> I'm so glad we have a pattern tester because I have that pattern on my list of things to make for MYSELF (not that I ever will!).  Are the zippers well explained?  I haven't done zippers yet.  Yours looks flawless (well except for the bloody nose and the fact that you made a sock monkey purse!).



Thanks, sorry about the sock monkey, LOL!  My niece loves them though (she is 18) and I did it for her for fun.  Not sure if she will really carry it in public or not.  

The zippers actually are explained very well and were not too difficult.  The most difficult part for me was sewing on the little tab over the end of the zipper because it was hard to get to it.  Otherwise I didn't think it was too bad at all.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I can share pictures from a couple of Big Give related projects as they have arrived at their destinations:
> 
> First up, a set of Portrait Peasants for 2 girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have a couple of blouses for a teen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a wristlet/wallet prototype over the weekend. I will take a picture of it when I finish making these Christmas gift tags.


Can't wait to see your wristlet.  I am sure it looks great!  I love the Big Give items, especially the the portrait peasants.  They turned out very cute!



ellenbenny said:


> A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.
> 
> Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, noticed a stray red thread on the poor monkeys nose, better go get rid of that!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love the bag.  I am going to have to check out that pattern.  Is that on YCMT?  I was afraid to try the Rosetta bag from there for a while and that turned out pretty easy.  I even added zippers to two of them following D's instructions.  I'd love to try something this size that would be more practical and I'd get more use from.  I think that the sock monkey purse is very cute!  I have a friend who loves sock monkeys.  I made her a sock monkey key chain wristlet over the summer.


----------



## ellenbenny

Delaney21 said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> This is the dress he picked out for Mallory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this shirt set for him and Mason:



Not sure about the dress, but I made the shirt/vest/shorts outfit.  Feel free to PM me or check me out on Etsy or Facebook.  I can't sell here.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the bag.  I am going to have to check out that pattern.  Is that on YCMT?  I was afraid to try the Rosetta bag from there for a while and that turned out pretty easy.  I even added zippers to two of them following D's instructions.  I'd love to try something this size that would be more practical and I'd get more use from.  I think that the sock monkey purse is very cute!  I have a friend who loves sock monkeys.  I made her a sock monkey key chain wristlet over the summer.



Thanks Diane.  I got it from Dog Under my Desk (available on etsy or her own website I believe.)  Search for Two Zip Hipster.  I did not see it on youcanmakethis.


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I can share pictures from a couple of Big Give related projects as they have arrived at their destinations:
> 
> First up, a set of Portrait Peasants for 2 girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have a couple of blouses for a teen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a wristlet/wallet prototype over the weekend. I will take a picture of it when I finish making these Christmas gift tags.



These are super cute.



mommy2mrb said:


> Update on Kylee......
> 
> they are finally home!!!!  she will be on IV antibiotics at home for a few more days, but happy to be home!
> 
> thanks for all your prayers!



Kris must be so happy to be home



jacksmomma said:


> I am just learning how to sew, but have made lots of no sew projects and freezer paper shirts and T's in the past.
> 
> What specifically have you made for boys?  There are so many fantastic things you can do for girls, but for boys I am at a loss.  We are toss around the idea of going to Disney in either May/June or Nov./Dec. and I want to get a head start on our Mickey Wear.
> 
> Thanks!



I have two boys and for our trip this past July I made them all shorts using Carla's easy fit pants.



ellenbenny said:


> A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.
> 
> Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, noticed a stray red thread on the poor monkeys nose, better go get rid of that!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



That came out cute. I did buy a hipster bag off of YCMT website but I think I just like the idea of making bags and not actually sewing one.



l_mccafferty said:


> I've been reading some TRs and have seen some really cute designs such as Rapunzel (cute, with big eyes), Pascal, Belle and The Beast (Both cute, with big eyes) and Chip and Dale.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any way to get these made into iron on appliques?
> I don't have any embroidery equipment.
> 
> I really want to make a few shirts etc (Including for adults!)
> 
> Thanks
> Laura



If you see a picture you like right click on it and save it to your files. Then you can print it out on Iron on transfer paper.


----------



## PurpleEars

ellenbenny said:


> A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.
> 
> Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, noticed a stray red thread on the poor monkeys nose, better go get rid of that!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Super cute purse. I think my cousin would like something like that (she is really into monkeys in general). I almost bought myself (yet another) purse pattern last night on YMCT, which was a similar pattern. I had to tell myself no as I have a whole bunch of purse patterns already (and I can't make them for Gives because they will be too bulky to ship). Besides, I am still holding out hope that D will sell hers at some point.



squirrel said:


> I just booked my next trip!
> 
> I will be going on the Disney Wonder and then staying at BWPPI and visiting DL/DCA for 4 days.
> 
> I'm not taking my niece's or my nephew (I offered but nobody would let me).  My mom decided to come.
> 
> I don't know what or if I will make anything for this trip.  I really enjoy sewing for my niece's and nephew, but not so much for adults.
> 
> I hope everyone is almost ready for Christmas-I'm not.  I have so much to do!



Congrats on your new trip!



l_mccafferty said:


> The work you all do is amazing, I wish I was even half as talented as you all!
> 
> I've been reading some TRs and have seen some really cute designs such as Rapunzel (cute, with big eyes), Pascal, Belle and The Beast (Both cute, with big eyes) and Chip and Dale.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any way to get these made into iron on appliques?
> I don't have any embroidery equipment.
> 
> I really want to make a few shirts etc (Including for adults!)
> 
> Thanks
> Laura



I would suggest looking at etsy (disclaimer: I DO NOT sell on etsy or anywhere else for that matter)



VBAndrea said:


> Everything is great, but I ADORE the Lilo and Stitch.  I love how you did the appliques on the top portion and the fabric you use is beyond awesome.  Outstanding work!



Thanks. Heather's applique patterns are simply amazing to stitch out! I've had the flower fabric in my stash for years. I didn't realize it was panels of flowers when I bought it (came from the $1.97/metre bin from Wal-Mart back when they sold fabric). The length of the panels worked out perfectly for the dress. The girls looked so beautiful in those dresses!


Ok, 2 more Christmas gift tags to go! I should be able to get them done tonight.


----------



## Delaney21

ellenbenny said:


> Not sure about the dress, but I made the shirt/vest/shorts outfit.  Feel free to PM me or check me out on Etsy or Facebook.  I can't sell here.



Thanks! I just sent you a message!  If anyone knows about the dress, please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## cogero

okay productive evening. I am almost done with the last pair of easy fits for the boy but I need to measure his waist and I can't find my tape measure 

I also packed the last of the scrapbook store orders. Now to get rid of all the extras. I am selling them on one of my FB pages if anyone is interested LOL


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a few things that I have worked on lately.

Custom hospital gown:









Father and son firetruck shirts:





For my nephew to wear to Disney:















For my niece to wear at Disney:









I also made DD two shirts to wear at Disney but I didn't get a picture of them.  I did a Dopey applique shirt and a Minnie Mouse head.  I've also made a couple more zippered bags but I didn't take pictures of them either.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

l_mccafferty said:


> The work you all do is amazing, I wish I was even half as talented as you all!
> 
> I've been reading some TRs and have seen some really cute designs such as Rapunzel (cute, with big eyes), Pascal, Belle and The Beast (Both cute, with big eyes) and Chip and Dale.
> 
> I was wondering if there is any way to get these made into iron on appliques?
> I don't have any embroidery equipment.
> 
> I really want to make a few shirts etc (Including for adults!)
> 
> Thanks
> Laura



I am assuming you don't just want a simple iron on but an applique that you iron on, right? If so, pm me!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things that I have worked on lately.
> 
> Custom hospital gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father and son firetruck shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my nephew to wear to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece to wear at Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made DD two shirts to wear at Disney but I didn't get a picture of them.  I did a Dopey applique shirt and a Minnie Mouse head.  I've also made a couple more zippered bags but I didn't take pictures of them either.



Great job on the clothing! Is the hospital gown for your friend who is undergoing cancer treatments? I hope she is doing well.

DH walked by and saw the picture of the ice cream cone shirt. He asked if it was a flower pot! Apparently it looks like a flower pot to him from a distance. I corrected him and thanked him for the chuckle.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the clothing! Is the hospital gown for your friend who is undergoing cancer treatments? I hope she is doing well.
> 
> DH walked by and saw the picture of the ice cream cone shirt. He asked if it was a flower pot! Apparently it looks like a flower pot to him from a distance. I corrected him and thanked him for the chuckle.



The hospital gown is for another friend's father.  He is a huge fisherman and loves sailing.  He is having major spine surgery next month.  She came over today and we made him the nautical themed hospital gown and we put "Capt. Richard" on the pocket.  She is going to give it to him for Chanukah.   When I say that "we" made the gown what I mean is that I cut and sewed it and she kept me company.    But it was fun and he will appreciate it.  We're not sure he will be allowed to wear it in the hospital but he'll still need it for a bit after he is allowed to come home.

That was funny that your DH thought that the ice cream cone was a flower pot.  I didn't use the best color for the ice cream but I wanted it to match the skirt.


----------



## 2girlsmommy

Hi ladies!  I don't post enough, but I read all of the time!  We took our second trip to Disney this month and I had some sort of custom for each of our 9 days!  It was in part thanks to Teresa for rescuing me.  My embroidery machine pooped out and I had 6 shirts left to do, so I was able to order the AWESOME appliqués from her and she overnighted them to me! I am going to try and post the photos! 




































It was so fun making them and we got lots of compliments which made the girls (and my) day!  It was all inspired by you guys!  thanks for giving me the courage to step out and try something new and find out I'm not that bad at it!  Also, big thanks to Teresa for all the help!
Erica


----------



## cogero

Erica

I love the kids outfits.They are awesome.


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> The hospital gown is for another friend's father.  He is a huge fisherman and loves sailing.  He is having major spine surgery next month.  She came over today and we made him the nautical themed hospital gown and we put "Capt. Richard" on the pocket.  She is going to give it to him for Chanukah.   When I say that "we" made the gown what I mean is that I cut and sewed it and she kept me company.    But it was fun and he will appreciate it.  We're not sure he will be allowed to wear it in the hospital but he'll still need it for a bit after he is allowed to come home.
> 
> That was funny that your DH thought that the ice cream cone was a flower pot.  I didn't use the best color for the ice cream but I wanted it to match the skirt.



I guess I am not good at reading the names on the gown! It is very sweet of you to do something like that for your friend's father. I hope he will have a smooth and speedy recovery from his surgery.



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I don't post enough, but I read all of the time!  We took our second trip to Disney this month and I had some sort of custom for each of our 9 days!  It was in part thanks to Teresa for rescuing me.  My embroidery machine pooped out and I had 6 shirts left to do, so I was able to order the AWESOME appliqués from her and she overnighted them to me! I am going to try and post the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun making them and we got lots of compliments which made the girls (and my) day!  It was all inspired by you guys!  thanks for giving me the courage to step out and try something new and find out I'm not that bad at it!  Also, big thanks to Teresa for all the help!
> Erica



Thanks for sharing your pictures! I like the Star Wars set the best! Great job!

I should go and find the camera and take some pictures of my recent projects. I think this year has been the calmest Advent season I had for quite some time. We had the shopping completed two weeks ago. I just need to toss them in fabric bags and attach gift tags (The gift tags were on my project list in the last week). I even have the list of day-by-day tasks ahead of Christmas (e.g., start thawing turkey on Tuesday). Wish me luck on the turkey - it may be the first time I am "flying solo" on prepping the turkey. Please let me know if you have any secrets to make turkey tastes great!


----------



## PurpleEars

Some projects to share:

My Christmas gift tags. They are embroidered on both sides so I showed 4 of them with the Mickey ornament side and 4 of them with the name side. The last one does not have a name on it - it is related to Disney movie trivia.






My wallet/wristlet prototype. I am thinking these may be another idea for Big Gives.
Folded up:




Inside:




Outside:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I ran into a little girl & her family with a beautiful appliqued princess dress.  The mom said that Ellenbenny made it for her.  I thought it was pretty when I saw it posted but it is so much more gorgeous in person.


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things that I have worked on lately.
> 
> Custom hospital gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father and son firetruck shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made DD two shirts to wear at Disney but I didn't get a picture of them.  I did a Dopey applique shirt and a Minnie Mouse head.  I've also made a couple more zippered bags but I didn't take pictures of them either.



As always everything came out great! Love the necktie shirts.



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I don't post enough, but I read all of the time!  We took our second trip to Disney this month and I had some sort of custom for each of our 9 days!  It was in part thanks to Teresa for rescuing me.  My embroidery machine pooped out and I had 6 shirts left to do, so I was able to order the AWESOME appliqués from her and she overnighted them to me! I am going to try and post the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun making them and we got lots of compliments which made the girls (and my) day!  It was all inspired by you guys!  thanks for giving me the courage to step out and try something new and find out I'm not that bad at it!  Also, big thanks to Teresa for all the help!
> Erica



Everything came out great. That stinks about your machine not working right. 



PurpleEars said:


> Some projects to share:
> 
> My Christmas gift tags. They are embroidered on both sides so I showed 4 of them with the Mickey ornament side and 4 of them with the name side. The last one does not have a name on it - it is related to Disney movie trivia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet/wristlet prototype. I am thinking these may be another idea for Big Gives.
> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love the ornaments and the wallet.



Disney Yooper said:


> I ran into a little girl & her family with a beautiful appliqued princess dress.  The mom said that Ellenbenny made it for her.  I thought it was pretty when I saw it posted but it is so much more gorgeous in person.



 I wonder which dress? That is great that you were able to run into someone.


----------



## Disney Yooper

miprender said:


> I wonder which dress? That is great that you were able to run into someone.



It's the one with the princess applique on the front of the dress and several around the skirt.  I absolutely love the appliques.  I believe they may be HeatherSue's but I'm not sure.


----------



## cogero

Disney Yooper said:


> It's the one with the princess applique on the front of the dress and several around the skirt.  I absolutely love the appliques.  I believe they may be HeatherSue's but I'm not sure.



oh I know what dress you are talking about. that is one of my favorites.


----------



## mphalens

I'm still alive!  I finally finished my big give item (can't post yet - just mailed it priority this morning) and managed to get a birthday gift done for a friend of the boys.  She just received one of the Target 18" dolls (the ones that come with a book, etc. and are in the pink boxes) for her birthday from her parents - she is NOT receiving a "real" AG doll because she tends to be rough on her toys, so this is a trial doll as far as her mom is concerned.  Anyway!  She's having a Pinkalicious party and I wanted to make her something (she's the 2nd of 4 girls and her mom & I are good friends) . . . I finally decided on matching jammies for her and her new doll.  I totally forgot to take pictures before I wrapped them, so I'll try to snap a few tomorrow after she opens them 

I'm a big bundle of stress these days, so I don't know how much I'll be posting until after the new year . . . my in-laws (we don't get along with them really well and we avoid holidays with them at all cost) informed us they are coming the 21-26th even though we asked them to come the 25-31st (because my mom had planned to come down before Christmas to spend time with the boys since we couldn't go to RI for the month of December like we usually do AND because DH doesn't have any time off until the 25th and his birthday is the 27th and he's off the 25-27th).  They aren't "Christmas fans" and make everyone on edge and think the world revolves around them, so needless to say, the thought of spending Christmas with them makes my stomach a horrible mess.  We've spent exactly one Christmas with them and I swore after that "Never again!" . . . because they sucked all of the joy and magic out of it for all of us, including Phalen, and I can't stand that.

Ah well!  

So many great things have been posted. . . I tried to quote, but the internet is all wonky at my house and I kept losing them!


----------



## ellenbenny

Disney Yooper said:


> I ran into a little girl & her family with a beautiful appliqued princess dress.  The mom said that Ellenbenny made it for her.  I thought it was pretty when I saw it posted but it is so much more gorgeous in person.



That is so cool, thanks for posting.  I love knowing that something I made was being worn and loved!


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> I'm still alive!  I finally finished my big give item (can't post yet - just mailed it priority this morning) and managed to get a birthday gift done for a friend of the boys.  She just received one of the Target 18" dolls (the ones that come with a book, etc. and are in the pink boxes) for her birthday from her parents - she is NOT receiving a "real" AG doll because she tends to be rough on her toys, so this is a trial doll as far as her mom is concerned.  Anyway!  She's having a Pinkalicious party and I wanted to make her something (she's the 2nd of 4 girls and her mom & I are good friends) . . . I finally decided on matching jammies for her and her new doll.  I totally forgot to take pictures before I wrapped them, so I'll try to snap a few tomorrow after she opens them
> 
> I'm a big bundle of stress these days, so I don't know how much I'll be posting until after the new year . . . my in-laws (we don't get along with them really well and we avoid holidays with them at all cost) informed us they are coming the 21-26th even though we asked them to come the 25-31st (because my mom had planned to come down before Christmas to spend time with the boys since we couldn't go to RI for the month of December like we usually do AND because DH doesn't have any time off until the 25th and his birthday is the 27th and he's off the 25-27th).  They aren't "Christmas fans" and make everyone on edge and think the world revolves around them, so needless to say, the thought of spending Christmas with them makes my stomach a horrible mess.  We've spent exactly one Christmas with them and I swore after that "Never again!" . . . because they sucked all of the joy and magic out of it for all of us, including Phalen, and I can't stand that.
> 
> Ah well!
> 
> So many great things have been posted. . . I tried to quote, but the internet is all wonky at my house and I kept losing them!



 Marianne.

I hope they put their nice faces on.


----------



## mphalens

Thanks Chiara!  Sadly, we know they won't - but we'll do everything we can to keep the holiday magical and nice for the boys


----------



## mphalens

Okay - so the only sewing I did on any of these clothes was to hem the boys' pants, but I am in LOVE with this Santa photo (I don't think I've had a great one yet-unless you count the screaming baby Santa photos ) . . .


----------



## cogero

Marianne

that is an amazing Santa photo. Love it. The boys are so cute.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

it's been a lil bit since i was here to post,been sick,hand hurt,no sewing going on in a few weeks,thank god i already had the g'babeis christmas pj's done! my grown kids didn't get any this year biut i think they understand ....
 so many things posted that i love but my med infused brain can't remember them all...hehe...had a bad cough/cold/sinus/creepin' crud thing going for a week...dh had the sniffles and missed 2 days of work...he's such a wimp! hehe i worked through it all....now i have 2 weeks and 1 day with no work/school! so i hope to rest and get well. Brendi's baby bump is growing by the day,she was sick for 5 days  with an awful tummy bug,couldn't keep anything in her system...but alls well now,her dh was also sick with kidney stones,had to have fluids,pain meds so strong he had to have oxygen too...but he finally poassed the stone { 5mm} after a few days on meds...so we are looking forward to our holiday and hoping all are well,sad tyhat Elli and Blaze won't be with their Mom till mid day on christmas day so we will have our gathering on christmas day evening....
 i took the g'babies to eat with santa cow at chic-fil-a last sat then surprised them with Arthur Christmas 3D we all had a blast,...will post pix when aol not acting up...

 wishing you all a very merry christmas and happy holidays......
~beth~
 now i'm ging back to my chair,remote and heating pad ....


----------



## SarahandPaul

I tried searching, but no luck.  Do you all have a place you recommend to download the Disney font alphabet?  I google searched and got lots of results, but thought I would check with the experts first!  

TIA!
Sarah


----------



## PrincessKell

Anyone done any Disney style cheer outfits?? I am thinking about doing some for the girls or at least mine and another for Competition week at DL.


----------



## aboveH20

I only went back three pages and there's a boatload of amazing things I'm behind on.  That's the story of my (dis)life -- always so hard to stay caught up.



Jaaaacki said:


> Hi everyone.  Long time lurker, you all do amazing work   I thought I would share some of my Christmas sewing.  Unfortunately it's not for Disney.  We had a wonderful trip in August but don't have plans yet for another stay.  Of course I would like to go back next week if I could.
> 
> The Grinch skirt and shirts are for our Christmas photo cards which I hope to finally get done this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother and Sister shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Set for DS
> 
> 
> La La Loopsy Set for DD to match her doll that Santa is bringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then our Elf _asked_ me to make these so he can deliver them on Christmas Eve before he departs to the North Pole.  I made 2 sets, I still have one more shirt to finish (that applique is time consuming)
> 
> Thanks for looking.  I hope to be more active.  I sew in spurts, I'm sure you all know how that is.



Thanks for coming out of lurkdom.  I think we've all been there.  It so much fun to see everyone's creations, but fun to share, too.

I love all your outfits -- especially the Grinch skirt.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Wow, so much great stuff posted lately.
> 
> Here's some things I've been working on lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some aprons for Alexa and Connor to wear for our Christmas cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this outfit that I cased from Aimee.  Alexa loves it!
> 
> WTMTQ but I want to say congratulations on the new granddaughter, Sheila.  She's beautiful!



Such sweet kids and such cute outfits.



PurpleEars said:


> I can share pictures from a couple of Big Give related projects as they have arrived at their destinations:
> 
> First up, a set of Portrait Peasants for 2 girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, we have a couple of blouses for a teen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a wristlet/wallet prototype over the weekend. I will take a picture of it when I finish making these Christmas gift tags.



You've been busy sewing.  I love the Big Give things you've made.



ellenbenny said:


> A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.
> 
> Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



The bag looks great.  I like the nice crisp lines to it.  (One of the things my son unpacked when he got home was a sock monkey key chain that apparently I sent him when he was deployed. I guess it cheered him up.)



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things that I have worked on lately.
> 
> Custom hospital gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father and son firetruck shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my nephew to wear to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece to wear at Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made DD two shirts to wear at Disney but I didn't get a picture of them.  I did a Dopey applique shirt and a Minnie Mouse head.  I've also made a couple more zippered bags but I didn't take pictures of them either.



The hospital gown is a great idea.  That's got to bring some fun comments from the staff and visitors, not to mention the patient.

You've done a fantastic job with all of your sewing.  Hope they have a great time at Disney.



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I don't post enough, but I read all of the time!  We took our second trip to Disney this month and I had some sort of custom for each of our 9 days!  It was in part thanks to Teresa for rescuing me.  My embroidery machine pooped out and I had 6 shirts left to do, so I was able to order the AWESOME appliqués from her and she overnighted them to me! I am going to try and post the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun making them and we got lots of compliments which made the girls (and my) day!  It was all inspired by you guys!  thanks for giving me the courage to step out and try something new and find out I'm not that bad at it!  Also, big thanks to Teresa for all the help!
> Erica



Don't know what to say other than *WOW!*



PurpleEars said:


> Some projects to share:
> 
> My Christmas gift tags. They are embroidered on both sides so I showed 4 of them with the Mickey ornament side and 4 of them with the name side. The last one does not have a name on it - it is related to Disney movie trivia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet/wristlet prototype. I am thinking these may be another idea for Big Gives.
> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



What a practical idea the wristlet is!

Your gift tags are great.  They can turn into Christmas tree ornaments or be reused each year.  Green (environmentally) either way.



mphalens said:


> Okay - so the only sewing I did on any of these clothes was to hem the boys' pants, but I am in LOVE with this Santa photo (I don't think I've had a great one yet-unless you count the screaming baby Santa photos:laughing) . . .



Great photo.  I love the hat!  (Your son's, not Santa's.)


----------



## VBAndrea

I am having a terrible time posting so my apologies for not quoting everything -- I tried posting yesterday and couldn't due to Dis's *lovely* server.  

Before I comment on things, I need to let you all know I made a cool art tote as a birthday gift with pockets on the outside for supplies.  I even stitched a colored pencil holder onto one of the outer pockets so as to not have to make a roll up.   And the party was yesterday and I forgot to take a pic of the bag and likewise forgot to bring my camera to the party   I am so upset b/c I made the bag up myself based on a pattern I saw and I only wrote down a few of the measurements I used.  I even quilted the bag.

ERICA I tried quoting your pics yesterday -- all your outfits looked great and it looks like the girls had fun.




PurpleEars said:


> Some projects to share:
> 
> My Christmas gift tags. They are embroidered on both sides so I showed 4 of them with the Mickey ornament side and 4 of them with the name side. The last one does not have a name on it - it is related to Disney movie trivia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet/wristlet prototype. I am thinking these may be another idea for Big Gives.
> Folded up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


I love the idea of the embroidered tags!  They turned out fabulous.  I may have to do that next year.  When you said you were making tags I assumed you were doing them with scrapbook paper.

And the wristlet wallet is awesome and would be great for BGs.



mphalens said:


> I'm still alive!  I finally finished my big give item (can't post yet - just mailed it priority this morning) and managed to get a birthday gift done for a friend of the boys.  She just received one of the Target 18" dolls (the ones that come with a book, etc. and are in the pink boxes) for her birthday from her parents - she is NOT receiving a "real" AG doll because she tends to be rough on her toys, so this is a trial doll as far as her mom is concerned.  Anyway!  She's having a Pinkalicious party and I wanted to make her something (she's the 2nd of 4 girls and her mom & I are good friends) . . . I finally decided on matching jammies for her and her new doll.  I totally forgot to take pictures before I wrapped them, so I'll try to snap a few tomorrow after she opens them
> 
> I'm a big bundle of stress these days, so I don't know how much I'll be posting until after the new year . . . my in-laws (we don't get along with them really well and we avoid holidays with them at all cost) informed us they are coming the 21-26th even though we asked them to come the 25-31st (because my mom had planned to come down before Christmas to spend time with the boys since we couldn't go to RI for the month of December like we usually do AND because DH doesn't have any time off until the 25th and his birthday is the 27th and he's off the 25-27th).  They aren't "Christmas fans" and make everyone on edge and think the world revolves around them, so needless to say, the thought of spending Christmas with them makes my stomach a horrible mess.  We've spent exactly one Christmas with them and I swore after that "Never again!" . . . because they sucked all of the joy and magic out of it for all of us, including Phalen, and I can't stand that.
> 
> Ah well!
> 
> So many great things have been posted. . . I tried to quote, but the internet is all wonky at my house and I kept losing them!


OK, see my comments above for forgetting to take pictures.

 I am so sorry the out-laws are coming for a visit.  Now would be a good time for you to come visit me for a few days to embroider some things on my machine.  The boys are welcome -- the out laws are not.



mphalens said:


> Okay - so the only sewing I did on any of these clothes was to hem the boys' pants, but I am in LOVE with this Santa photo (I don't think I've had a great one yet-unless you count the screaming baby Santa photos ) . . .


----------



## NiniMorris

Thanks a LOT!  Make me feel guilty for not taking the kids to see Santa this year (or last year for that matter...we were supposed to do it at Disney but somehow we never got around to it!)

I have been a very busy little girl the past week...I managed to finish my last customer order and get it shipped within only 3 days! (and that included waiting for the shirt to get to me!) I have a friend coming over Wednesday with her 4 kids to make some Magic Reindeer Food, so I used some left over fabric to make them all a small gift.  The girls each got a Simply Sweet for their AG doll, the baby got a new burp cloth for Christmas, and the little boy got a Snowman T shirt (Somehow I just happened to have one in his size in stock!).  I am planning on making the Mom a pair of Christmas Kitchen towels.  

I managed to get my daughter some clothes for her soon to be AG doll, a nightgown, a pair of easy fits, and a reversible Aline top.  

I made a decision that anything else I make before the beginning of the year has to be things made from my stash.  This has been a bit harder than I thought it would.  

I had planned on making my daughter a holder for her soon to be Kindle, but I am out of ink and never got the chance to print out the patterns I bought!  Spending $80 for ink is not on my radar right now!

The kids are about to make some Cinnamon ornaments (provided it can be made with Apple Butter, since I seem to be out of applesauce!) and then we start on the ton of Christmas cookies  for the remainder of the week.  While it keeps them occupied, it really takes a toll on my kitchen!  I am so hoping Santa sees my letter asking for the self cleaning button for my house...it is really going to need it!


I hope everyone has a fantastic holiday season!


Nini


----------



## mphalens

I snagged a picture from my friend's facebook wall.  Here are the jammies I made for a sweet 4 year old and her new doll - Audrey Anne 
She (the little girl) called me and left me a message that she LOVES her tinkerbelle jammies and Audrey Anne does too. 
Her mom said it was a battle to get them OFF of her and even that didn't happen until 1pm today


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> Before I comment on things, I need to let you all know I made a cool art tote as a birthday gift with pockets on the outside for supplies.  I even stitched a colored pencil holder onto one of the outer pockets so as to not have to make a roll up.   And the party was yesterday and I forgot to take a pic of the bag and likewise forgot to bring my camera to the party   I am so upset b/c I made the bag up myself based on a pattern I saw and I only wrote down a few of the measurements I used.  I even quilted the bag.



Art tote sounds neat.  Can you post a photo? 




NiniMorris said:


> I made a decision that anything else I make before the beginning of the year has to be things made from my stash.  This has been a bit harder than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> Nini



I always think that's a fun challenge.




mphalens said:


> I snagged a picture from my friend's facebook wall.  Here are the jammies I made for a sweet 4 year old and her new doll - Audrey Anne
> She (the little girl) called me and left me a message that she LOVES her tinkerbelle jammies and Audrey Anne does too.
> Her mom said it was a battle to get them OFF of her and even that didn't happen until 1pm today



How sweet that she loved them AND didn't want to take them off.  Well done!


----------



## mphalens

Cheryl -


I'm just going to follow you around the DIS tonight - can you please tell me what your next stop will be?  Thanks so much!


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> I'm still alive!  I finally finished my big give item (can't post yet - just mailed it priority this morning) and managed to get a birthday gift done for a friend of the boys.  She just received one of the Target 18" dolls (the ones that come with a book, etc. and are in the pink boxes) for her birthday from her parents - she is NOT receiving a "real" AG doll because she tends to be rough on her toys, so this is a trial doll as far as her mom is concerned.  Anyway!  She's having a Pinkalicious party and I wanted to make her something (she's the 2nd of 4 girls and her mom & I are good friends) . . . I finally decided on matching jammies for her and her new doll.  I totally forgot to take pictures before I wrapped them, so I'll try to snap a few tomorrow after she opens them
> 
> I'm a big bundle of stress these days, so I don't know how much I'll be posting until after the new year . . . my in-laws (we don't get along with them really well and we avoid holidays with them at all cost) informed us they are coming the 21-26th even though we asked them to come the 25-31st (because my mom had planned to come down before Christmas to spend time with the boys since we couldn't go to RI for the month of December like we usually do AND because DH doesn't have any time off until the 25th and his birthday is the 27th and he's off the 25-27th).  They aren't "Christmas fans" and make everyone on edge and think the world revolves around them, so needless to say, the thought of spending Christmas with them makes my stomach a horrible mess.  We've spent exactly one Christmas with them and I swore after that "Never again!" . . . because they sucked all of the joy and magic out of it for all of us, including Phalen, and I can't stand that.
> 
> Ah well!
> 
> So many great things have been posted. . . I tried to quote, but the internet is all wonky at my house and I kept losing them!



Welcome back! Sorry to hear about your uninvited guests! I guess we can do our best to keep our fingers crossed for your family. Unfortunately the ones who manage to suck fun out of everything are on my side of the family. At least they are at least 4 hours plane ride away!



mphalens said:


> Okay - so the only sewing I did on any of these clothes was to hem the boys' pants, but I am in LOVE with this Santa photo (I don't think I've had a great one yet-unless you count the screaming baby Santa photos ) . . .



Great photo with Santa! I hope you will have more nice pics in the future!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> it's been a lil bit since i was here to post,been sick,hand hurt,no sewing going on in a few weeks,thank god i already had the g'babeis christmas pj's done! my grown kids didn't get any this year biut i think they understand ....
> so many things posted that i love but my med infused brain can't remember them all...hehe...had a bad cough/cold/sinus/creepin' crud thing going for a week...dh had the sniffles and missed 2 days of work...he's such a wimp! hehe i worked through it all....now i have 2 weeks and 1 day with no work/school! so i hope to rest and get well. Brendi's baby bump is growing by the day,she was sick for 5 days  with an awful tummy bug,couldn't keep anything in her system...but alls well now,her dh was also sick with kidney stones,had to have fluids,pain meds so strong he had to have oxygen too...but he finally poassed the stone { 5mm} after a few days on meds...so we are looking forward to our holiday and hoping all are well,sad tyhat Elli and Blaze won't be with their Mom till mid day on christmas day so we will have our gathering on christmas day evening....
> i took the g'babies to eat with santa cow at chic-fil-a last sat then surprised them with Arthur Christmas 3D we all had a blast,...will post pix when aol not acting up...
> 
> wishing you all a very merry christmas and happy holidays......
> ~beth~
> now i'm ging back to my chair,remote and heating pad ....



Sorry to hear that you have not been feeling well. I hope you will recover quickly so you can enjoy the Christmas celebrations!



SarahandPaul said:


> I tried searching, but no luck.  Do you all have a place you recommend to download the Disney font alphabet?  I google searched and got lots of results, but thought I would check with the experts first!
> 
> TIA!
> Sarah



I would use Heather's Disney font.



aboveH20 said:


> I only went back three pages and there's a boatload of amazing things I'm behind on.  That's the story of my (dis)life -- always so hard to stay caught up.
> 
> You've been busy sewing.  I love the Big Give things you've made.
> 
> What a practical idea the wristlet is!
> 
> Your gift tags are great.  They can turn into Christmas tree ornaments or be reused each year.  Green (environmentally) either way.



Welcome back. I know I have problems keeping up from time to time too! The Big Give things were so much fun to make - I actually enjoy doing something adult-sized once in a while. I may try to make a couple of wristlets over the Christmas break so I have them on hand for Gives. We have been trying to do environmentally friendly gift thing for a number of years now. We just reuse gift bags made out of Christmas fabric year after year. The name tags are new this year just because my last set had the amazing ability to grow legs. Besides, I never bothered to make one for myself with the last set. I actually came up with another use for those ornament gift tags today - I am going to put elastics through them and people can put them around their drinks/ glasses on Christmas day. Hopefully that way we won't run out of glasses before Christmas dinner!



VBAndrea said:


> I am having a terrible time posting so my apologies for not quoting everything -- I tried posting yesterday and couldn't due to Dis's *lovely* server.
> 
> Before I comment on things, I need to let you all know I made a cool art tote as a birthday gift with pockets on the outside for supplies.  I even stitched a colored pencil holder onto one of the outer pockets so as to not have to make a roll up.   And the party was yesterday and I forgot to take a pic of the bag and likewise forgot to bring my camera to the party   I am so upset b/c I made the bag up myself based on a pattern I saw and I only wrote down a few of the measurements I used.  I even quilted the bag.
> 
> I love the idea of the embroidered tags!  They turned out fabulous.  I may have to do that next year.  When you said you were making tags I assumed you were doing them with scrapbook paper.
> 
> And the wristlet wallet is awesome and would be great for BGs.



Too bad about the photo. I would have liked to see it!

Please feel free to CASE the gift tag idea. It was one of those random things I came up with during lunch time.



NiniMorris said:


> Thanks a LOT!  Make me feel guilty for not taking the kids to see Santa this year (or last year for that matter...we were supposed to do it at Disney but somehow we never got around to it!)
> 
> I have been a very busy little girl the past week...I managed to finish my last customer order and get it shipped within only 3 days! (and that included waiting for the shirt to get to me!) I have a friend coming over Wednesday with her 4 kids to make some Magic Reindeer Food, so I used some left over fabric to make them all a small gift.  The girls each got a Simply Sweet for their AG doll, the baby got a new burp cloth for Christmas, and the little boy got a Snowman T shirt (Somehow I just happened to have one in his size in stock!).  I am planning on making the Mom a pair of Christmas Kitchen towels.
> 
> I managed to get my daughter some clothes for her soon to be AG doll, a nightgown, a pair of easy fits, and a reversible Aline top.
> 
> I made a decision that anything else I make before the beginning of the year has to be things made from my stash.  This has been a bit harder than I thought it would.
> 
> I had planned on making my daughter a holder for her soon to be Kindle, but I am out of ink and never got the chance to print out the patterns I bought!  Spending $80 for ink is not on my radar right now!
> 
> The kids are about to make some Cinnamon ornaments (provided it can be made with Apple Butter, since I seem to be out of applesauce!) and then we start on the ton of Christmas cookies  for the remainder of the week.  While it keeps them occupied, it really takes a toll on my kitchen!  I am so hoping Santa sees my letter asking for the self cleaning button for my house...it is really going to need it!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a fantastic holiday season!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sounds like you had a busy time Nini! I would like the self cleaning button for my house too. Mind you, even our oven is NOT self cleaning, so I doubt I will get a self cleaning button for the house anytime soon.



mphalens said:


> I snagged a picture from my friend's facebook wall.  Here are the jammies I made for a sweet 4 year old and her new doll - Audrey Anne
> She (the little girl) called me and left me a message that she LOVES her tinkerbelle jammies and Audrey Anne does too.
> Her mom said it was a battle to get them OFF of her and even that didn't happen until 1pm today



Awww, that's cute! It's always nice when someone has a hard time getting a piece of your handiwork off a child!


I had a busy day but I managed to finish the last batch of Christmas cookies this evening. I am off to make a pair of mittens for my friend's nephew. He outgrew his last pair of "stratch prevention" mittens for eczema. At least it should be a reasonably fast project to put together!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh my, so many cute outfits in past few days since I was last on.  Tinker Bell jammies for little girl and doll  2 girlsmommy...love the different outfits. Super photo of the 2 boys with Santa 
     Last week I managed to get the 3 doll dress made...(see below) the one in the middle is turned around so you can see the ruffles.  This morning I made a baby quilt and a mini taggie for one of our son's coworkers' baby. Got that mailed along with our son Christmas gifts to California.  Only a couple more gifts to wrap and I'm done
     Would like to wish Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to everyone on the disboard 



Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Take care, Sheila


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my, so many cute outfits in past few days since I was last on.  Tinker Bell jammies for little girl and doll  2 girlsmommy...love the different outfits. Super photo of the 2 boys with Santa
> Last week I managed to get the 3 doll dress made...(see below) the one in the middle is turned around so you can see the ruffles.  This morning I made a baby quilt and a mini taggie for one of our son's coworkers' baby. Got that mailed along with our son Christmas gifts to California.  Only a couple more gifts to wrap and I'm done
> Would like to wish Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to everyone on the disboard
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila



Those are too cute!!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

I know many of you use the hot fix. I have had a request from the Peach to make a bling shirt for DL for cheer. Which brand of setter do you guys think works best. Its like one of the only tools I have yet to try. So Im just gonna go for it.


----------



## cogero

GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my, so many cute outfits in past few days since I was last on.  Tinker Bell jammies for little girl and doll  2 girlsmommy...love the different outfits. Super photo of the 2 boys with Santa
> Last week I managed to get the 3 doll dress made...(see below) the one in the middle is turned around so you can see the ruffles.  This morning I made a baby quilt and a mini taggie for one of our son's coworkers' baby. Got that mailed along with our son Christmas gifts to California.  Only a couple more gifts to wrap and I'm done
> Would like to wish Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to everyone on the disboard
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila



These are adorable.

I am up way too early this morning and had a crappy nights sleep. I am going to go and attempt to finish Js blanket before getting the girl up for school in an hour.


----------



## DMGeurts

I've been MIA - the holidays and holiday hours have me frazzled!    



ellenbenny said:


> A while back I mentioned that I wanted to make a bag for my niece and liked the style of D's bags.  Someone here pointed me in the direction of a pattern called the 2 zip hipster.  I tried it and really like how it turned out.
> 
> Certainly not as creative as D with her hand applique, but I think it turned out nice and it is a very good pattern, the instructions were good and even though there are a lot of pieces and steps it went together fairly quickly.  I started yesterday morning and completed it this morning, maybe 4 hours total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, noticed a stray red thread on the poor monkeys nose, better go get rid of that!
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Ellen - this turned out really cute!  I love it!  



PurpleEars said:


> Besides, I am still holding out hope that D will sell hers at some point.



Yes, I still plan on releasing my pattern, sometime after the New Year... Which is sneaking up on me rather quickly!  



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things that I have worked on lately.
> 
> Custom hospital gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father and son firetruck shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my nephew to wear to Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my niece to wear at Disney:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made DD two shirts to wear at Disney but I didn't get a picture of them.  I did a Dopey applique shirt and a Minnie Mouse head.  I've also made a couple more zippered bags but I didn't take pictures of them either.



Super cute...  I love it all!  What a great idea for a custom hospital gown too!  



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I don't post enough, but I read all of the time!  We took our second trip to Disney this month and I had some sort of custom for each of our 9 days!  It was in part thanks to Teresa for rescuing me.  My embroidery machine pooped out and I had 6 shirts left to do, so I was able to order the AWESOME appliqués from her and she overnighted them to me! I am going to try and post the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun making them and we got lots of compliments which made the girls (and my) day!  It was all inspired by you guys!  thanks for giving me the courage to step out and try something new and find out I'm not that bad at it!  Also, big thanks to Teresa for all the help!
> Erica



I love EVERYTHING!!!  And your dds are adorable!!!  They look like they had so much fun!



PurpleEars said:


> Some projects to share:
> 
> My Christmas gift tags. They are embroidered on both sides so I showed 4 of them with the Mickey ornament side and 4 of them with the name side. The last one does not have a name on it - it is related to Disney movie trivia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet/wristlet prototype. I am thinking these may be another idea for Big Gives.
> Folded up:
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love the gift tags and really love the wristlet!  Are you planning on selling the pattern for that?



mphalens said:


> Okay - so the only sewing I did on any of these clothes was to hem the boys' pants, but I am in LOVE with this Santa photo (I don't think I've had a great one yet-unless you count the screaming baby Santa photos ) . . .



Awww...  Lookit those handsome fellas!!!  Cute - Love Phalen's hat too!



mphalens said:


> I snagged a picture from my friend's facebook wall.  Here are the jammies I made for a sweet 4 year old and her new doll - Audrey Anne
> She (the little girl) called me and left me a message that she LOVES her tinkerbelle jammies and Audrey Anne does too.
> Her mom said it was a battle to get them OFF of her and even that didn't happen until 1pm today



The jammies turned out amazing!  Great job!  



mphalens said:


> Cheryl -
> 
> 
> I'm just going to follow you around the DIS tonight - can you please tell me what your next stop will be?  Thanks so much!



She's been spending a lot of time on my (Andrea's) PTR - so if you lose her, check there.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my, so many cute outfits in past few days since I was last on.  Tinker Bell jammies for little girl and doll  2 girlsmommy...love the different outfits. Super photo of the 2 boys with Santa
> Last week I managed to get the 3 doll dress made...(see below) the one in the middle is turned around so you can see the ruffles.  This morning I made a baby quilt and a mini taggie for one of our son's coworkers' baby. Got that mailed along with our son Christmas gifts to California.  Only a couple more gifts to wrap and I'm done
> Would like to wish Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to everyone on the disboard
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila



Totally adorable!

D~


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning Chiara,  
     I'm up too early this morning too...Hope you feel better soon.  I need to go take some Tylenol...woke up with my neck hurting this morning.  Hope you get your project done.
Sheila


----------



## DMGeurts

As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...

Goofy for DD #2 for Christmas:




































Matching zip wallet:





Haunted Mansion messenger bag for DD #2:










Blyssfull was kind enough to digitize and embroider the "999 Happy Haunts" on the front panel for me.    She did an amazing job and it turned out perfectly!  For the millionth time - *Thanks Beth!!!* 




















The 999 Happy Haunts inside the bag:










The matching zip wallet:





Sorry for the image overload, it's been a while since I've shared here.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila


Love the doll outfits and the baby things are adorable.  Great job!

D- I commented on your bags on your PTR but again I will say that they are just amazing.  Great job!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*I just wanted to pop in and share some excitment coming my way....
 My dd Brendi's bestie Amanda and her hubs Clint are surprising their kids ,Hallie -7 and Isaac-4 in march,with a trip to WDW! Clints Mom & Dad are going too! they are staying at Pop from march 29-april2,wish they could do at least one more day,'cause i think they need 2 days for MK...but i'm so excited for them...Brendi and I spent the afternoon with them yesterday, helping them plan! they have already booked and then he called the TA yesterday to request conecting/ajoining rooms or as he said the the TA? yes i wanted to add a request for conjoined rooms1" hehe too funny...and they wnat 60's buildings...i told them 50's isn't too bad of a walk either...
   we talked them through dining ideas,the got free dining and did an upgrade so the kids will get characters! he did them online and got all the ones they wanted...chef mickeys,play & dine/hollywood & vine,crystal palace and akershus....so both kids get some fun with friends...
   I told her i'd help with customs for the kiddies! i have lots of fabric from our trip and also ribbon for her to use for hair bows and autograph books...she's very creative and artsie crafties so we should be able to pull it off...they are doingthe whirl wind planning as far as time to get it all done...but he likes to research things and i told them about the DIS so he has been reading on here for a few weeks so he had lots of ideas alrady...but i am so glad they listened to soemof our insite and ideas...not that we are pros but we have been there done that and i think we actually heped with plans and i know we helped with excitment...
 the kids were in and out so we had to stop talking here and there but we got alot done...Brendi and i are going back next week since we are off and we will be able to help some more with deciding on clothing and packing list!
 i know Isaac is into Jake and the Neverland Pirates and she's gonna ask Hallie about things she likes without giving away the surprise. 
 Clint got on his lap top and made a spread sheet and filled in park hours, adrs,parade times etc...so he's on the ball...i am so happy for them,they had planned to go last year but it fell through...she said they shoulda kept planning by th elooks of it but i told her she'd get it all done...and i love all the planning and gettng things togetehr so i hope to be of soem help....now i wanna go even more! 
      sorry to go on and on but i am so excited to be a 'fairy god mother' hehe *


----------



## cogero

D I will tell you again I love the bags.

I finished Js blanket, Started the Christmas skirt finally and have 2 more gifts to make.

I also want to make a pair of Capri pants and a shirt for my trip on Sunday.


----------



## tinkbell13

DMGeurts said:


> As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...
> 
> Goofy for DD #2 for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion messenger bag for DD #2:



I love these bags! Tonight I have to finish up the last of 4 bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls. They are very basic compared to yours. I have to figure out how to post a picture of them without my SIL and friend seeing the pictures ahead of time (part of the girls' Christmas presents!).

Doing the bags has got me into a sewing mood and I am already starting to think of the next project I will tackle. I'll probably have to do two more bags for my MIL and SIL. And my DS has requested a Cars themed one. Maybe a few t-shirts for our trip in March. Oh the possibilities!


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> I snagged a picture from my friend's facebook wall.  Here are the jammies I made for a sweet 4 year old and her new doll - Audrey Anne
> She (the little girl) called me and left me a message that she LOVES her tinkerbelle jammies and Audrey Anne does too.
> Her mom said it was a battle to get them OFF of her and even that didn't happen until 1pm today


Those are adorable as were your BG jammies   I love the fabrics.  I really want to make dd and her AG doll another pair of matching jammies, but I'm so out of whack these days on getting organized that I don't see that happening.



aboveH20 said:


> Art tote sounds neat.  Can you post a photo?






GrammytoMany said:


> Oh my, so many cute outfits in past few days since I was last on.  Tinker Bell jammies for little girl and doll  2 girlsmommy...love the different outfits. Super photo of the 2 boys with Santa
> Last week I managed to get the 3 doll dress made...(see below) the one in the middle is turned around so you can see the ruffles.  This morning I made a baby quilt and a mini taggie for one of our son's coworkers' baby. Got that mailed along with our son Christmas gifts to California.  Only a couple more gifts to wrap and I'm done
> Would like to wish Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to everyone on the disboard
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila


Adorable little dresses!  I wanted to make tons for my dd but instead I got a really great lot on e-bay for a really good price  -- all are in excellent condition and have all the matching accessories.  I still want to make some things for dd, but now the pressure is off!



DMGeurts said:


> As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...
> 
> Goofy for DD #2 for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


I accidentally deleted the HM photo but wanted to let you know again how great these are (I already saw them posted on my ptr -- which is actually now my ptr, Cheryl's ptr, Marianne's ptr and Lisa's as well   So nice of you to take us along and pay our way   Get sewing so we don't get booted out of our hotel rooms for non-payment!!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Sorry I've been behind on quoting this month.....holiday madness and all. When I finish DD dress....I've got to get my machine serviced   it's way overdue but I couldn't give it up before our trip.



GrammytoMany said:


> couldn't get the thumbnails straight....but love it!
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...
> 
> Goofy for DD #2 for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful appliques!
> 
> Haunted Mansion messenger bag for DD #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- I didn't grab the quote but the Santa pic is too cute!
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I accidentally deleted the HM photo but wanted to let you know again how great these are (I already saw them posted on my ptr -- which is actually now my ptr, Cheryl's ptr, Marianne's ptr and Lisa's as well   So nice of you to take us along and pay our way   Get sewing so we don't get booted out of our hotel rooms for non-payment!!!!


Not to worry... I've enrolled you all in the CM of the week seminar to help pay for your resort stay. It seems that Disney foots the bill a d feeds you for free if you attend their seminars aaaaaalll day evvvvvery day. So while i am touring the parks with the girls, you'll all be enjoying the Disney seminars. MERRY CHRISTMAS, you can thank me later ! 

D~


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I just lost a huge multiquote and I'm too lazy to try again!

D, I love, love, love that haunted mansion bag!!  

Sheila, love all the AG dresses!  Some day I will have time to make some!

I'm missing lots of people but love everything that has been posted lately.

Here is a grinch outfit I made for a friends daughter.  They leave for Orlando tomorrow and they're having breakfast with the Grinch on Christmas eve.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I just lost a huge multiquote and I'm too lazy to try again!
> 
> D, I love, love, love that haunted mansion bag!!
> 
> Sheila, love all the AG dresses!  Some day I will have time to make some!
> 
> I'm missing lots of people but love everything that has been posted lately.
> 
> Here is a grinch outfit I made for a friends daughter.  They leave for Orlando tomorrow and they're having breakfast with the Grinch on Christmas eve.


that is just too cute to eat with the grinch! love it


----------



## SallyfromDE

DMGeurts said:


> As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...
> 
> Goofy for DD #2 for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching zip wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion messenger bag for DD #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blyssfull was kind enough to digitize and embroider the "999 Happy Haunts" on the front panel for me.    She did an amazing job and it turned out perfectly!  For the millionth time - *Thanks Beth!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 999 Happy Haunts inside the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching zip wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the image overload, it's been a while since I've shared here.
> 
> D~



Your bags are  amazing!! I just love the detail on the goofy bag. I think the suspenders are my favorite part!


----------



## PurpleEars

GrammytoMany said:


> Last week I managed to get the 3 doll dress made...(see below) the one in the middle is turned around so you can see the ruffles.  This morning I made a baby quilt and a mini taggie for one of our son's coworkers' baby. Got that mailed along with our son Christmas gifts to California.  Only a couple more gifts to wrap and I'm done
> Would like to wish Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas to everyone on the disboard
> 
> 
> 
> Quilt/Fleece/cotton w/Mini Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila



Great job on the doll's dresses. I seem to struggle when I work with items that small!



DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I still plan on releasing my pattern, sometime after the New Year... Which is sneaking up on me rather quickly!
> 
> Love the gift tags and really love the wristlet!  Are you planning on selling the pattern for that?
> 
> D~



Woo hoo! I will have to save some Christmas money (if I get any) for your pattern. My wristlet is really just a combination of my favourite parts from 2 patterns, so I doubt I will do anything more with it!



DMGeurts said:


> As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...
> 
> Goofy for DD #2 for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching zip wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion messenger bag for DD #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching zip wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the image overload, it's been a while since I've shared here.
> 
> D~



These bags and wallets are amazing! I am sure they will be a hit!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I just wanted to pop in and share some excitment coming my way....
> My dd Brendi's bestie Amanda and her hubs Clint are surprising their kids ,Hallie -7 and Isaac-4 in march,with a trip to WDW! Clints Mom & Dad are going too! they are staying at Pop from march 29-april2,wish they could do at least one more day,'cause i think they need 2 days for MK...but i'm so excited for them...Brendi and I spent the afternoon with them yesterday, helping them plan! they have already booked and then he called the TA yesterday to request conecting/ajoining rooms or as he said the the TA? yes i wanted to add a request for conjoined rooms1" hehe too funny...and they wnat 60's buildings...i told them 50's isn't too bad of a walk either...
> we talked them through dining ideas,the got free dining and did an upgrade so the kids will get characters! he did them online and got all the ones they wanted...chef mickeys,play & dine/hollywood & vine,crystal palace and akershus....so both kids get some fun with friends...
> I told her i'd help with customs for the kiddies! i have lots of fabric from our trip and also ribbon for her to use for hair bows and autograph books...she's very creative and artsie crafties so we should be able to pull it off...they are doingthe whirl wind planning as far as time to get it all done...but he likes to research things and i told them about the DIS so he has been reading on here for a few weeks so he had lots of ideas alrady...but i am so glad they listened to soemof our insite and ideas...not that we are pros but we have been there done that and i think we actually heped with plans and i know we helped with excitment...
> the kids were in and out so we had to stop talking here and there but we got alot done...Brendi and i are going back next week since we are off and we will be able to help some more with deciding on clothing and packing list!
> i know Isaac is into Jake and the Neverland Pirates and she's gonna ask Hallie about things she likes without giving away the surprise.
> Clint got on his lap top and made a spread sheet and filled in park hours, adrs,parade times etc...so he's on the ball...i am so happy for them,they had planned to go last year but it fell through...she said they shoulda kept planning by th elooks of it but i told her she'd get it all done...and i love all the planning and gettng things togetehr so i hope to be of soem help....now i wanna go even more!
> sorry to go on and on but i am so excited to be a 'fairy god mother' hehe *



It is very exciting to be able to sew for a family so close to yours. Have fun planning and sewing!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is a grinch outfit I made for a friends daughter.  They leave for Orlando tomorrow and they're having breakfast with the Grinch on Christmas eve.



That outfit is cute!


I have officially finished my last work day in 2011!  I plan to spend at least part of the day in the sewing room tomorrow. It will be nice to sew when the sun is still shining (I go to work in the dark and come home in the dark in the winter, not fun).


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Those are adorable as were your BG jammies   I love the fabrics.  I really want to make dd and her AG doll another pair of matching jammies, but I'm so out of whack these days on getting organized that I don't see that happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable little dresses!  I wanted to make tons for my dd but instead I got a really great lot on e-bay for a really good price  -- all are in excellent condition and have all the matching accessories.  I still want to make some things for dd, but now the pressure is off!
> 
> 
> I accidentally deleted the HM photo but wanted to let you know again how great these are (I already saw them posted on my ptr -- which is actually now my ptr, Cheryl's ptr, Marianne's ptr and Lisa's as well   So nice of you to take us along and pay our way   Get sewing so we don't get booted out of our hotel rooms for non-payment!!!!



Andrea - I can tell you the jammies took me hardly any time at all (and that includes having to make the pattern for the little girl's size) - I bought the girl's shirt at Target for $5 and the doll's shirt at Joann's (they also carry the same line at Michael's for $2 less . . . it comes with cute bell-bottom jeans) - it was $9.99 regular price but I had a 50% off coupon and it comes with a pair of jeans.



Meshell2002 said:


> Marianne- I didn't grab the quote but the Santa pic is too cute!



Thanks!



I got my photopass cds today!!!   talk about expedited!  I ordered yesterday, received an email this morning that the order had been processed and came home at 5pm to find the box sitting on my front steps.  It took 5 cds  -granted, I did a share with two other families, but I still had the most pictures.  I promise to start my TR soon!


----------



## miprender

I'm here too.  With Christmas only a few days away I have to go and get sick.... really sick. I worked most of the day on Monday & Tuesday then went to the walk in clinic where they took an xray and said I have pneumonia  I stayed in bed all day yesterday and hopefully I have some energy to finish DS3 Christmas shirt then start cleaning the house since we are having Christmas dinner for about 25 people.

D...Love the HM set. And you would be so proud of me.On Sunday I finished 4 matching PJ and 4 Skirts for DD's dolls. I will post pictures when I have the energy to move

Marianne...  Hugs on the inlaws. Are you going to keep them trapped in your house like they did to you?

Sorry for not quoting everything... everything looks great.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*My graddaughters Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe in their Santa gowns i made them...they are so silly but love the gowns...they turned out the perfect length so they don't get tangled in the hems...but are long enough to warm their lil legs...
 it's Kensleigh in the front with the 2 front teeth gone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



top to bottom,Chloe,Gracie,Kensleigh




with their Elf on the Shelf...one of Santa's Elf's dropped it on their door step! they truely have no ida who got it,the doorbell rang and there he was 'Sammie'!




 since aol is being kind today i may pop back in later to share poix from the crew at Arthur Christmas
 sort of a sad Christmas around here,Elli & Blaze at their Dada's for Christmas { 1st time for Brendi w/o her babies,this got amended when they went back to change papers over the summer,he wanted to lower his support payment since she was remarried { duh} and when he couldn't do that he asked for more time so now they alternate Christmas and school holidays...but next year will be exra special with a new baby brother or sister at home!] also missing my son and his babies...haven't heard form or hugged them since april and it's killing me...i see them out and about once in a while so i know they ae ok...they moved a few mos ago onto the street i drive to work on! so i catch a peek here and there,saw Jackson-6 & Avery-4 the other day,she was holding a juice box and telling her brother to look at something,he was all wide eyed listening and looking,i waved but they didn't see me...sometimes i think thats best because i don't want them sad...i know they miss me but i also know their mom tells them not to speak to us,they go to school with K & G and Jakson told them his momma sid they weren't his cousins anymore...and she even pulled him out of the class line at assembly so Candice couln't see him. th epoor girl is supposed to be on meds but will not do it...refuses to take them...prayers needed all around for me and mine...
 sorry to get all sappy but it's one of those mornings...i thnk i need a good cry...
  merry christmas to you alland can't wait to hear and see all the wonderful thinsg to come...
   oh yeah,Brendi went to doc and baby's heart rate was 178,she's 11 1/2 weeks...midwife saw that Blaze weighed 8 lbs 15 oz and said she doesn't want this baby toget that big! Brendi si opting for NO EPIDURAL this time,Elli came too fast to get one { 3cm-10cm in 1 hour} she had one with Blaze but the spot still bothers her almost 8 years alter so she doesn't wann trust it again...and she plans to have Elli in the delivery if she ants! i think it will be awesome! Blaze in the waiting room with Pawpaw*


----------



## cogero

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



This is just adorable.

Today is my last day at work. I am almost done with Miss Cs Christmas skirt and then I can start packing.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

First, I want to say I love all the creative ideas posted. Marianne, those messenger bags rock!

What stabilizer do I use for embroidery on terrycloth towels? Do I also put stabilizer on top?

Thanks you all and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## dianemom2

Daisy'sMama said:


> First, I want to say I love all the creative ideas posted. Marianne, those messenger bags rock!
> 
> What stabilizer do I use for embroidery on terrycloth towels? Do I also put stabilizer on top?
> 
> Thanks you all and Merry Christmas!!!



Some people use cut away stabilizer on the back and some use tear away.  For me the cut away gives a nicer look when you are finished but it will always be there on the back of the towel. You need to use a top stabilizer to prevent the stitches from sinking into the terry cloth.  I usually use Solvy which just washes away when you are finished.  I am sure other people use a different stabilizer "recipe" than I use.   For me I generally have figured out what I like to use via trial and error.


Disneyjazz- Forgot to grab your pictures to quote but I love the picture of your 3 little granddaughters in their Santa hats and nighties.  When my girls were that age they loved nightgowns and I made them a bunch.  Now it is only pajama pants and t-shirts.  But my younger one can now cut them out and sew them herself.  I hope that your son's family comes to their sense and you get to see them.


----------



## weluvdizne

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> top to bottom,Chloe,Gracie,Kensleigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since aol is being kind today i may pop back in later to share poix from the crew at Arthur Christmas
> sort of a sad Christmas around here,Elli & Blaze at their Dada's for Christmas { 1st time for Brendi w/o her babies,this got amended when they went back to change papers over the summer,he wanted to lower his support payment since she was remarried { duh} and when he couldn't do that he asked for more time so now they alternate Christmas and school holidays...but next year will be exra special with a new baby brother or sister at home!] also missing my son and his babies...haven't heard form or hugged them since april and it's killing me...i see them out and about once in a while so i know they ae ok...they moved a few mos ago onto the street i drive to work on! so i catch a peek here and there,saw Jackson-6 & Avery-4 the other day,she was holding a juice box and telling her brother to look at something,he was all wide eyed listening and looking,i waved but they didn't see me...sometimes i think thats best because i don't want them sad...i know they miss me but i also know their mom tells them not to speak to us,they go to school with K & G and Jakson told them his momma sid they weren't his cousins anymore...and she even pulled him out of the class line at assembly so Candice couln't see him. th epoor girl is supposed to be on meds but will not do it...refuses to take them...prayers needed all around for me and mine...
> sorry to get all sappy but it's one of those mornings...i thnk i need a good cry...
> merry christmas to you alland can't wait to hear and see all the wonderful thinsg to come...
> oh yeah,Brendi went to doc and baby's heart rate was 178,she's 11 1/2 weeks...midwife saw that Blaze weighed 8 lbs 15 oz and said she doesn't want this baby toget that big! Brendi si opting for NO EPIDURAL this time,Elli came too fast to get one { 3cm-10cm in 1 hour} she had one with Blaze but the spot still bothers her almost 8 years alter so she doesn't wann trust it again...and she plans to have Elli in the delivery if she ants! i think it will be awesome! Blaze in the waiting room with Pawpaw*


Your grandkids are so precious. Love the santa gowns you made for them.  I have to tell you that reading your post about missing your other grandbabies just breaks my heart.  I am so sorry you are going through that.  We actually suffer with exactly the opposite.  My in-laws don't care to have anything to do with us or our children.  Their one daughter lives with them, along with her daughter and their older daughter lives around the corner from them with her husband and their son and daughter.  Somehow, they are very involved with them, but never have time to even chat on the phone with us.  Any interaction between our family and my in-laws is always initiated by us and the weight of the relationship sits on our shoulders.  It really hurts.  They dont even know about our youngest and he is almost 14 months old.  So, I feel your pain, but from the other side.  I'm sorry you are going through that.  Those poor kids sure are missing out on a wonderful grandma.  I will pray their mother gets the help she needs.  
We're still praying for Brendi as well!


----------



## Colleen27

For those who have done autograph quilts, bags, hats, shirts, or whatever else... What kind of marker would you recommend? Be specific - brand, type, etc! DD10 wants an autograph purse this time instead of a book and I'm starting on it tomorrow but it crossed my mind that I have no idea what the best marker would be for real permanence on fabric.


----------



## Meshell2002

Hey guys! I'm up late tonight finishing the winter church clothes....they will work all winter but also for this Sunday. DD is not modeling cause I finished the dress hem after she went to bed.

DS Shirt (Jalie 2111) This pattern was great.....it has a lot of sizes toddler to adult.






DD hand smocked bishop. I started it Dec 4th at the dentist's office. With 2 small kiddos I seem to live there.






close up of smocking







QUESTION
Taking my main machine in for service after Christmas. Thinking about getting a vintage one as a back up. There's a 15-21 I'm going to look at Tues.....I'm not a quilter, so I'm not sure if I should wait for a machine with zig zag? I usually use my serger on heirloom seams that need a zigzag, so it might be ok. It is a good price, $70 with cabinet and stool.....no shipping its local to me....thoughts? I will probably have to have someone wire it for me (assuming it needs it), but the cleaning I can do. I cannot stand cheap plastic machines! I bought my main machine for embroidery, though it has a pretty good straight stitch, I just want a good back up machine and a machine I can sew on while designs r stitching out.


----------



## DMGeurts

Disney Jazz...  Missed your quote...  Your grand princesses are sooooo cute!!!  And they all look so much alike.



Meshell2002 said:


> Hey guys! I'm up late tonight finishing the winter church clothes....they will work all winter but also for this Sunday. DD is not modeling cause I finished the dress hem after she went to bed.
> 
> DS Shirt (Jalie 2111) This pattern was great.....it has a lot of sizes toddler to adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hand smocked bishop. I started it Dec 4th at the dentist's office. With 2 small kiddos I seem to live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of smocking



Your ds's shirt turned out wonderful!  And your dd's dress is amazing - I just love the hand smocking details - that is something I would love to learn how to do one day.  




Meshell2002 said:


> QUESTION
> Taking my main machine in for service after Christmas. Thinking about getting a vintage one as a back up. There's a 15-21 I'm going to look at Tues.....I'm not a quilter, so I'm not sure if I should wait for a machine with zig zag? I usually use my serger on heirloom seams that need a zigzag, so it might be ok. It is a good price, $70 with cabinet and stool.....no shipping its local to me....thoughts? I will probably have to have someone wire it for me (assuming it needs it), but the cleaning I can do. I cannot stand cheap plastic machines! I bought my main machine for embroidery, though it has a pretty good straight stitch, I just want a good back up machine and a machine I can sew on while designs r stitching out.



Well....  I am not finding ANY information on a Singer 15-21, are you sure that's the right model # and not a typo???  Patience is a 15-*9*1...  If that's the model you are looking at - there is tons of info on Jenny's Sew Classic blog  That should give you a good start.  I have to say that Patience is the best $65 I have ever spent...  I can say with confidence, if you buy a 15-91, beware that it might become your favorite machine - easy to run and a _perfect_ stitch...  Doesn't get any better than that.  

If I don't get back here before the official holiday...

Merry Christmas 
to all my wonderful 
Disboutiquer friends!
You all have inspired me and 
taught me so much!  ​

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

Colleen27 said:


> For those who have done autograph quilts, bags, hats, shirts, or whatever else... What kind of marker would you recommend? Be specific - brand, type, etc! DD10 wants an autograph purse this time instead of a book and I'm starting on it tomorrow but it crossed my mind that I have no idea what the best marker would be for real permanence on fabric.



LOL...


Use a fabric marker, not a sharpie.  The brand I use is a Marvy pen.  They make all the best type of markers for fabric.  I especially like their pens for marking quilts and pattern pieces.  Although it is not necessary, I always heat set...using just an ordinary iron.

Quick tip...a Sharpie is made for non porous surfaces.  Fabric is very porous!  The only time Sharpie pen works on fabric is when you don't want it to!  (like stray marks on a new outfit!)


==============



Not sure how much I will be getting to the computer in the next day or so!  I have all the kids last night and this morning, then my DIL comes to get all three of them and I have a date night with hubby!!!  (and sometime through all this I have to still get everything wrapped!)  Then we pick up my two kids and come home for Christmas Eve!


So, in case I don't get back...


Merry Christmas!


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

Meshell2002 said:


> Hey guys! I'm up late tonight finishing the winter church clothes....they will work all winter but also for this Sunday. DD is not modeling cause I finished the dress hem after she went to bed.
> 
> DS Shirt (Jalie 2111) This pattern was great.....it has a lot of sizes toddler to adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hand smocked bishop. I started it Dec 4th at the dentist's office. With 2 small kiddos I seem to live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of smocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> Taking my main machine in for service after Christmas. Thinking about getting a vintage one as a back up. There's a 15-21 I'm going to look at Tues.....I'm not a quilter, so I'm not sure if I should wait for a machine with zig zag? I usually use my serger on heirloom seams that need a zigzag, so it might be ok. It is a good price, $70 with cabinet and stool.....no shipping its local to me....thoughts? I will probably have to have someone wire it for me (assuming it needs it), but the cleaning I can do. I cannot stand cheap plastic machines! I bought my main machine for embroidery, though it has a pretty good straight stitch, I just want a good back up machine and a machine I can sew on while designs r stitching out.



Love the shirt and the hand smocked dress is amazing!  I'd love to learn how to do that.  I have a friend who said she'd teach me but she has 5 kids and very little free time.  We'll probably get to it once her littlest one goes to kindergarten in a year and half.  LOL!  Do you have your own smocking pleater?  My friend has one and she says that is the hardest part for her.  She does most of her smocking in the car on the way to and from her church since it is a 45 minute drive each way.

Can't help with the vintage sewing machine stuff.  I don't know anything about them.  I can say that I did just order a new shank for my crappy plastic se270D.  I am very happy to say that replacing the shank has made the presser foot sit straight now.  Therefore it is sooooooooooo much easier to sew a straight seam.

Just bought the pattern for the 2 zip hipster.  I am hoping to try it out while the kids are away visiting grandma and grandpa over winter break.


----------



## Meshell2002

DMGeurts said:


> Well....  I am not finding ANY information on a Singer 15-21, are you sure that's the right model # and not a typo???  Patience is a 15-*9*1...  If that's the model you are looking at - there is tons of info on Jenny's Sew Classic blog  That should give you a good start.  I have to say that Patience is the best $65 I have ever spent...  I can say with confidence, if you buy a 15-91, beware that it might become your favorite machine - easy to run and a _perfect_ stitch...  Doesn't get any better than that.
> D~



D your right about the model number.....I was on pretty late last night sorry about the typo. It's Patient's sister/ twin. Just the ruffler foot for my Bernina would cost $50, so if all the attachments are there and its in decent shape it'll be hard to turn down. I have rewired outlets in my house and a ceiling fan, is the machine wiring different than that? I was thinking about the lack of stretch stitches....but that's what a serger is for right? 

My aunt is a big time quilter, I may email her, I don't think she does heirloom like I do though. She may have a machine like it for all I know. I do heirloom cause I'm too thrifty to spend $80 on one dress when I can make it for $20 (and it'll fit for 2-3 yrs given the ease in these dresses), and now my friends with small kids need shower gifts.



dianemom2 said:


> Love the shirt and the hand smocked dress is amazing!  I'd love to learn how to do that.  I have a friend who said she'd teach me but she has 5 kids and very little free time.  We'll probably get to it once her littlest one goes to kindergarten in a year and half.  LOL!  Do you have your own smocking pleater?  My friend has one and she says that is the hardest part for her.  She does most of her smocking in the car on the way to and from her church since it is a 45 minute drive each way.
> 
> Can't help with the vintage sewing machine stuff.  I don't know anything about them.  I can say that I did just order a new shank for my crappy plastic se270D.  I am very happy to say that replacing the shank has made the presser foot sit straight now.  Therefore it is sooooooooooo much easier to sew a straight seam.
> 
> Just bought the pattern for the 2 zip hipster.  I am hoping to try it out while the kids are away visiting grandma and grandpa over winter break.



If you have any experience with crossstitch....it is very similar.

You can always start with a small insert for a pillow. The type of dress I posted is not what I'd recommend as a first project. I'm mostly self taught with guidance/ troubleshooting from my sister's MIL (over the phone)

There are several you tube chanels on tips on how to smock

I bought a few patterns with smocking instructions, and then used this book to learn 5-6 basic stitches. A-Z of Smocking

I don't own a pleater. I WANT one though. for a small project (like a bonnet or newborn gown) I use Knott's Dots, they aren't too expensive. For this corduroy Bishop, I went to one of the 3 heirloom sewing stores near me and paid for them to pleat it. Pleaters start around 170 and go up from there. Pretty big investment when you are new to the art, then you have to learn how to use it. The $6 I spent for them to pleat it was well worth it. I also like to smock in the car on long trips (I live in a city close to everything....but we have lots of apts and I take them with me, and also carpool the lane).

Hope everyone has a Happy Holiday!


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Not to worry... I've enrolled you all in the CM of the week seminar to help pay for your resort stay. It seems that Disney foots the bill a d feeds you for free if you attend their seminars aaaaaalll day evvvvvery day. So while i am touring the parks with the girls, you'll all be enjoying the Disney seminars. MERRY CHRISTMAS, you can thank me later !
> 
> D~


You are right, not to worry.  I was able to call Dis and get the names switched.  You and your dd's can now enjoy the seminar while Marianne, Cheryl and I enjoy your room at POFQ.  You are a peach D~   Keep sewing though, we want some souvenir money!!!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I just lost a huge multiquote and I'm too lazy to try again!
> 
> Here is a grinch outfit I made for a friends daughter.  They leave for Orlando tomorrow and they're having breakfast with the Grinch on Christmas eve.


Just adorable!



mphalens said:


> Andrea - I can tell you the jammies took me hardly any time at all (and that includes having to make the pattern for the little girl's size) - I bought the girl's shirt at Target for $5 and the doll's shirt at Joann's (they also carry the same line at Michael's for $2 less . . . it comes with cute bell-bottom jeans) - it was $9.99 regular price but I had a 50% off coupon and it comes with a pair of jeans.
> 
> 
> I got my photopass cds today!!!   talk about expedited!  I ordered yesterday, received an email this morning that the order had been processed and came home at 5pm to find the box sitting on my front steps.  It took 5 cds  -granted, I did a share with two other families, but I still had the most pictures.  I promise to start my TR soon!


I will have to see if our Joann's has the clothes.  I made a t with Carla's AG tutorial though and it was easy.  I'm not sure if I will get jammies done for dd or not -- I think I have the time, but she has sooooooo many jammies already.  I did just make her a mini snuglet though with some of that horse fleece I got for $1/yd.  She saw me making it but I told her it was jammies for daddy and to keep it a secret.  She kept saying "are you serious?"  I showed her the size of the armholes and asked if she thought it was her size or dad's so I think I convinced her it was indeed jammies for dad.



miprender said:


> I'm here too.  With Christmas only a few days away I have to go and get sick.... really sick. I worked most of the day on Monday & Tuesday then went to the walk in clinic where they took an xray and said I have pneumonia  I stayed in bed all day yesterday and hopefully I have some energy to finish DS3 Christmas shirt then start cleaning the house since we are having Christmas dinner for about 25 people.
> 
> D...Love the HM set. And you would be so proud of me.On Sunday I finished 4 matching PJ and 4 Skirts for DD's dolls. I will post pictures when I have the energy to move


 Please feel better soon.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My graddaughters Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe in their Santa gowns i made them...they are so silly but love the gowns...they turned out the perfect length so they don't get tangled in the hems...but are long enough to warm their lil legs...
> 
> top to bottom,Chloe,Gracie,Kensleigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since aol is being kind today i may pop back in later to share poix from the crew at Arthur Christmas
> sort of a sad Christmas around here,Elli & Blaze at their Dada's for Christmas { 1st time for Brendi w/o her babies,this got amended when they went back to change papers over the summer,he wanted to lower his support payment since she was remarried { duh} and when he couldn't do that he asked for more time so now they alternate Christmas and school holidays...but next year will be exra special with a new baby brother or sister at home!] also missing my son and his babies...haven't heard form or hugged them since april and it's killing me...i see them out and about once in a while so i know they ae ok...they moved a few mos ago onto the street i drive to work on! so i catch a peek here and there,saw Jackson-6 & Avery-4 the other day,she was holding a juice box and telling her brother to look at something,he was all wide eyed listening and looking,i waved but they didn't see me...sometimes i think thats best because i don't want them sad...i know they miss me but i also know their mom tells them not to speak to us,they go to school with K & G and Jakson told them his momma sid they weren't his cousins anymore...and she even pulled him out of the class line at assembly so Candice couln't see him. th epoor girl is supposed to be on meds but will not do it...refuses to take them...prayers needed all around for me and mine...
> sorry to get all sappy but it's one of those mornings...i thnk i need a good cry...
> merry christmas to you alland can't wait to hear and see all the wonderful thinsg to come...
> oh yeah,Brendi went to doc and baby's heart rate was 178,she's 11 1/2 weeks...midwife saw that Blaze weighed 8 lbs 15 oz and said she doesn't want this baby toget that big! Brendi si opting for NO EPIDURAL this time,Elli came too fast to get one { 3cm-10cm in 1 hour} she had one with Blaze but the spot still bothers her almost 8 years alter so she doesn't wann trust it again...and she plans to have Elli in the delivery if she ants! i think it will be awesome! Blaze in the waiting room with Pawpaw*


So cute!!!  Sorry you don't get to spend Xmas with the grandbabies.



Meshell2002 said:


> Hey guys! I'm up late tonight finishing the winter church clothes....they will work all winter but also for this Sunday. DD is not modeling cause I finished the dress hem after she went to bed.
> 
> DS Shirt (Jalie 2111) This pattern was great.....it has a lot of sizes toddler to adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hand smocked bishop. I started it Dec 4th at the dentist's office. With 2 small kiddos I seem to live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of smocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> Taking my main machine in for service after Christmas. Thinking about getting a vintage one as a back up. There's a 15-21 I'm going to look at Tues.....I'm not a quilter, so I'm not sure if I should wait for a machine with zig zag? I usually use my serger on heirloom seams that need a zigzag, so it might be ok. It is a good price, $70 with cabinet and stool.....no shipping its local to me....thoughts? I will probably have to have someone wire it for me (assuming it needs it), but the cleaning I can do. I cannot stand cheap plastic machines! I bought my main machine for embroidery, though it has a pretty good straight stitch, I just want a good back up machine and a machine I can sew on while designs r stitching out.


LOVE everything!  the shirt is great.  I may have to look into that shirt pattern.  Your smocking is beautiful 


DONE:
25 bookmarks for kids' classmate Christmas gifts
6 luggage tags for my sister (why she requested 6 is beyond me).  I will have to take pics -- I made them so they fold over and close so the ID is not readily visible.
Mini snuglet for dd

NOT DONE
dd's Christmas dress.  I bought 2.5 yards of Laurel Birch horse fabric that has a Christmasy tone (golds in it) and I need three yards!!!!!     I have scraps of a coordinating black and gold that I could use for the bodice, but not enough to then add a bottom ruffle to tie it  in.  I guess I will be fabric shopping later today.  The store where I got the fabric is a bit of a drive too   I wanted this dress for Christmas Eve and possibly a coordinating one for AG doll.  For Christmas day she has a dress from Estonia that she wants to wear -- it's green and has red trim and is one of her favorite dresses b/c Daddy bought it for her.


----------



## tricia

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I just lost a huge multiquote and I'm too lazy to try again!
> 
> D, I love, love, love that haunted mansion bag!!
> 
> Sheila, love all the AG dresses!  Some day I will have time to make some!
> 
> I'm missing lots of people but love everything that has been posted lately.
> 
> Here is a grinch outfit I made for a friends daughter.  They leave for Orlando tomorrow and they're having breakfast with the Grinch on Christmas eve.



Where did you get the Merry Grinchmas wording?


----------



## Colleen27

NiniMorris said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> Use a fabric marker, not a sharpie.  The brand I use is a Marvy pen.  They make all the best type of markers for fabric.  I especially like their pens for marking quilts and pattern pieces.  Although it is not necessary, I always heat set...using just an ordinary iron.
> 
> Quick tip...a Sharpie is made for non porous surfaces.  Fabric is very porous!  The only time Sharpie pen works on fabric is when you don't want it to!  (like stray marks on a new outfit!)



I had a feeling you'd have some good advice.  I knew I wanted to avoid Sharpies - at various times we used the standard ones as well as the ones that claim to be for fabric to mark my grandmother's belongings back when she was in and out of nursing homes and after a couple washings both were unreadable. Since this is a purse for a kid, I assume it is going to get its fair share of spot-cleaning if not full washings so I want something more durable than Sharpie.

I'm pretty sure the Joann's I'm heading to tomorrow for a stash-building adventure carries the Marvy pens. Hopefully they aren't on sale because I've got a pile of 50% off coupons to use!


----------



## Granna4679

Just wanted to pop in and Wish each of you a very Merry Christmas!!!  I hope you all get everything you wished for and more!!  

I will be having my family over for Christmas day and then my youngest daughter will be leaving the day after Christmas to visit her hubby in Korea...and guess what...I get to babysit my little grandson for the entire week.  I am looking so forward to it.  He is 3 months and a week old now and has started smiling and giggling out loud...such a cute age.  I probably won't be on much but I hope to be back in the full swing of it in the new year and can keep up with this thread more then.  Everyone stay safe over the holidays!!


----------



## jessica52877

tricia said:


> Where did you get the Merry Grinchmas wording?



Got it! Thanks! Team work totally works!


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> You are right, not to worry.  I was able to call Dis and get the names switched.  You and your dd's can now enjoy the seminar while Marianne, Cheryl and I enjoy your room at POFQ.  You are a peach D~   Keep sewing though, we want some souvenir money!!!



Thanks for staying on top of things, and yes, I will need some souvenir money.  (And I thought I wasn't going to Disney any time soon.  Silly me!)



VBAndrea said:


> Just adorable!



Was that referring to me?




VBAndrea said:


> DONE:
> 25 bookmarks for kids' classmate Christmas gifts
> 6 luggage tags for my sister (why she requested 6 is beyond me).  I will have to take pics -- I made them so they fold over and close so the ID is not readily visible.
> Mini snuglet for dd



Impressive.




Granna4679 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and Wish each of you a very Merry Christmas!!!  I hope you all get everything you wished for and more!!
> 
> I will be having my family over for Christmas day and then my youngest daughter will be leaving the day after Christmas to visit her hubby in Korea...and guess what...I get to babysit my little grandson for the entire week.  I am looking so forward to it.  He is 3 months and a week old now and has started smiling and giggling out loud...such a cute age.  I probably won't be on much but I hope to be back in the full swing of it in the new year and can keep up with this thread more then.  Everyone stay safe over the holidays!!



Safe travels to your daughter and enjoy your week of being Granna to the max!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

tricia said:


> Where did you get the Merry Grinchmas wording?



Bows and Clothes.  It takes forever to stitch out!


----------



## jessica52877

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Bows and Clothes.  It takes forever to stitch out!



76 plus minutes I am assuming since the machine said 76! I put it on and left the room. I only wanted the words though so skipped the rest. Thank goodness it turned out okay, not spectacular, but okay.


----------



## ivey_family

I had to go back a few pages to get caught up.  Sorry if I missed anyone!



2girlsmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  I don't post enough, but I read all of the time!  We took our second trip to Disney this month and I had some sort of custom for each of our 9 days!  It was in part thanks to Teresa for rescuing me.  My embroidery machine pooped out and I had 6 shirts left to do, so I was able to order the AWESOME appliqués from her and she overnighted them to me! I am going to try and post the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so fun making them and we got lots of compliments which made the girls (and my) day!  It was all inspired by you guys!  thanks for giving me the courage to step out and try something new and find out I'm not that bad at it!  Also, big thanks to Teresa for all the help!
> Erica



LOVED all your outfits!  This one is my favorite though.  I've got to swipe those sheets from my mom's house one of these days!  



PurpleEars said:


> Some projects to share:
> 
> My Christmas gift tags. They are embroidered on both sides so I showed 4 of them with the Mickey ornament side and 4 of them with the name side. The last one does not have a name on it - it is related to Disney movie trivia.



What a great idea!  Definitely going to keep that in mind for a future project!




mphalens said:


> Okay - so the only sewing I did on any of these clothes was to hem the boys' pants, but I am in LOVE with this Santa photo (I don't think I've had a great one yet-unless you count the screaming baby Santa photos ) . . .



Terrific picture!  Your boys look so adorable and that Santa is amazing!  The pjs you made were also super cute!  I'm so sorry that your Christmas is not quite what you wanted!  I like what someone else said about holding them hostage!



GrammytoMany said:


> 3 doll dresses by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Take care, Sheila



The doll dresses are so pretty!  (Couldn't get the pic to work...weird.)



DMGeurts said:


> As long as I am here, I thought I'd post a couple of my most recent bags, for those of you not following along on my PTR...
> Haunted Mansion messenger bag for DD #2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Yet another amazing piece!  The colors are so great!  And that skeleton fabric - wow!  You can just tell there is love in every stitch on both girls' bags!  Please post pics of them opening the bags!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Here is a grinch outfit I made for a friends daughter.  They leave for Orlando tomorrow and they're having breakfast with the Grinch on Christmas eve.



LOVE the Grinch outfit!  We love the Grinch around here!  I had no idea you could dine with him!  We've never made it to Universal.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



The girls look SO cute in their nightgowns!  Glad to hear Brendi is progressing well!  And I'm so sorry about your other two grandbabies!  I can only imagine how hard that is!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hey guys! I'm up late tonight finishing the winter church clothes....they will work all winter but also for this Sunday. DD is not modeling cause I finished the dress hem after she went to bed.
> 
> DS Shirt (Jalie 2111) This pattern was great.....it has a lot of sizes toddler to adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hand smocked bishop. I started it Dec 4th at the dentist's office. With 2 small kiddos I seem to live there.



Your son's shirt is so nice!  And that dress is STUNNING!  I have never heard of a pleater or knew that you could have that done!  Good to know!



Granna4679 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and Wish each of you a very Merry Christmas!!!  I hope you all get everything you wished for and more!!
> 
> I will be having my family over for Christmas day and then my youngest daughter will be leaving the day after Christmas to visit her hubby in Korea...and guess what...I get to babysit my little grandson for the entire week.  I am looking so forward to it.  He is 3 months and a week old now and has started smiling and giggling out loud...such a cute age.  I probably won't be on much but I hope to be back in the full swing of it in the new year and can keep up with this thread more then.  Everyone stay safe over the holidays!!



WOW!  What a Christmas gift you're getting!  I hope your dd has a safe trip!


I finished up the last of my Christmas sewing last night.  Yeehaw!

Over the summer one of dh's aunt's gave me some fabric that had been two skirts of her mother's (dh's grandmother).  She asked me to "make something out of them."  So, I created aprons for Grandma and her four daughters (3 aunts and my MIL).  (Did you all follow all that?   )  I gave them to everyone tonight and they LOVED them.  All the sisters remembered the fabric and Grandma was thrilled.  Yay!!!






Next is my first twirl skirt and a matching long-sleeved t-shirt for a little cousin.  One of the fabrics from the aprons is in this and the next outfit.  DH's grandma is their Great-Grandma.






Then, I made a t-shirt dress for another little cousin.





Finally, I have been killing myself at night to get all these finished.  There were also two more Marians and one more Robin that were mailed out already.  So, 11 total!  These are for all my nieces and nephews and my 3 kiddos.  Robin Hood is a family favorite so I'm excited to see their parents' reactions more than anything!  Two of them were 5x7 designs on 18 mo onesies!






Here's a close up of the embroidery.  I was pretty happy with how they stitched out overall, though they are pretty time consuming!  I used a basketball patterned fleece (pictured below shirts) for the fur parts.  (One note in case anyone else ever uses these designs.  Use the 6x10 size of Robin Hood to match the 5x7 Maid Marian in scale.  The 5x7 RH was just too small next to MM.)






Well, that's probably it from me until after New Year's.  We'll be crazy busy here over the weekend and traveling to TN next week.  I feel SO BLESSED to have discovered this board in 2011.  You ladies are kind, welcoming and incredibly talented!  You have inspired me to stretch my skills and I am very grateful for the encouragement and camaraderie here!  I  look forward to enjoying 2012 as part of this group!

*A VERY merry Christmas to all of you!*

Love,
C.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Sorry I haven't been around, trying to catch up for Christmas was a nightmare- but, I just scrolled back several pages, and there's WTMTQ, but I realy, truly love everything and wish all of you a Very Merry Christmas-
ps. my new years resolution is going to be to keep up with this thread, so hopefully I'll be more diligent.


----------



## NiniMorris

Happy Holidays to you and yours, from my family to yours!​




Nini


----------



## cogero

Since we leave for Disney at O'dark thirty tomorrow Santa visited last night.

Merry Christmas if I don't get back on here before tomorrow


----------



## Piper

​


----------



## GrammytoMany

cogero said:


> Since we leave for Disney at O'dark thirty tomorrow Santa visited last night.
> 
> Merry Christmas if I don't get back on here before tomorrow



Merry Christmas to you and your family....Hope you have a wonderful trip!
Sheila


----------



## GrammytoMany

NiniMorris said:


> Happy Holidays to you and yours, from my family to yours!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini, 
Merry Christmas to you and your family, too!  

and I hope everyone on the board Merry Christmas/Happy Hanukkah and a Happy Healthy New Year!
Sheila


----------



## Fruto76

Merry Christmas, Everyone! 
I finished up the last of my sewing today so I have some stuff to share. 
Gracie's feliz - this was an all nighter sewing event. She said she HAD to have it for the last day of school because they were doing Carols and Cocoa...I was up till 2:30 Wed finishing it.  




back




Blake's Tee shirt 




Here is another feliz. I did 2 of these for my twin nieces (this was my first feliz. I was scared, but I really think it was fairly simple) 




back




And I did these T's for my nephew. I made another on a white shirt with a blue UofK, no pic. I also did a matching Rosetta for my sister for her bday, but I guess I didn't get a pic of that either. 




for my newest niece 




Another feliz for a niece and a T shirt, too.












Big give T's for Lindsay




Big Give for Evan








I did a couple more t's for a one year old but I can't find the pics. 
Anyways...
Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas! Have fun in Disney Chiara!


----------



## teresajoy

Meshell2002 said:


>



I love the shirt and the dress!!! OH MY GOODNESS!!! Absolutely STUNNING!!! I so admire your skill! 



ivey_family said:


> *
> How Sweet of you!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the embroidery.  I was pretty happy with how they stitched out overall, though they are pretty time consuming!  I used a basketball patterned fleece (pictured below shirts) for the fur parts.  (One note in case anyone else ever uses these designs.  Use the 6x10 size of Robin Hood to match the 5x7 Maid Marian in scale.  The 5x7 RH was just too small next to MM.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> WOW!!! Those look great!! What a lot of work!
> *
> Love,
> C.





Fruto76 said:


> I did a couple more t's for a one year old but I can't find the pics.
> !


You have been VERY busy!! Everything looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Tweevil

*Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## weluvdizne

Mostly a lurker but want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas, (or happy holiday you celebrate).


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Yet another amazing piece!  The colors are so great!  And that skeleton fabric - wow!  You can just tell there is love in every stitch on both girls' bags!  Please post pics of them opening the bags!



I will post some later today.    Thanks for such a nice compliment!  



ivey_family said:


> Over the summer one of dh's aunt's gave me some fabric that had been two skirts of her mother's (dh's grandmother).  She asked me to "make something out of them."  So, I created aprons for Grandma and her four daughters (3 aunts and my MIL).  (Did you all follow all that?   )  I gave them to everyone tonight and they LOVED them.  All the sisters remembered the fabric and Grandma was thrilled.  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my first twirl skirt and a matching long-sleeved t-shirt for a little cousin.  One of the fabrics from the aprons is in this and the next outfit.  DH's grandma is their Great-Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a t-shirt dress for another little cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I have been killing myself at night to get all these finished.  There were also two more Marians and one more Robin that were mailed out already.  So, 11 total!  These are for all my nieces and nephews and my 3 kiddos.  Robin Hood is a family favorite so I'm excited to see their parents' reactions more than anything!  Two of them were 5x7 designs on 18 mo onesies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the embroidery.  I was pretty happy with how they stitched out overall, though they are pretty time consuming!  I used a basketball patterned fleece (pictured below shirts) for the fur parts.  (One note in case anyone else ever uses these designs.  Use the 6x10 size of Robin Hood to match the 5x7 Maid Marian in scale.  The 5x7 RH was just too small next to MM.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's probably it from me until after New Year's.  We'll be crazy busy here over the weekend and traveling to TN next week.  I feel SO BLESSED to have discovered this board in 2011.  You ladies are kind, welcoming and incredibly talented!  You have inspired me to stretch my skills and I am very grateful for the encouragement and camaraderie here!  I  look forward to enjoying 2012 as part of this group!
> 
> *A VERY merry Christmas to all of you!*
> 
> Love,
> C.



Carrie...  The aprons and twirl skirts with your grandmother's fabric are just amazing!  My aunt did something similar with some of my grand parent's clothes, she made a framed (I dunno what to call it) appliques maybe - possibly a freezer paper applique - it's really cool.  She gave one to each of her siblings...  I was hoping to get one for our immediate family, but since my mom had already passed away, we never got one.    Oh well.



Fruto76 said:


> Merry Christmas, Everyone!
> I finished up the last of my sewing today so I have some stuff to share.
> Gracie's feliz - this was an all nighter sewing event. She said she HAD to have it for the last day of school because they were doing Carols and Cocoa...I was up till 2:30 Wed finishing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake's Tee shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another feliz. I did 2 of these for my twin nieces (this was my first feliz. I was scared, but I really think it was fairly simple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did these T's for my nephew. I made another on a white shirt with a blue UofK, no pic. I also did a matching Rosetta for my sister for her bday, but I guess I didn't get a pic of that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my newest niece



Ann!!!  THese turned out so cute!  I can't believe how much you did - I had to take out some of the pictures because I was at my limit - but WOW!!!  Great job!  

I will come back later and post pics of both dds opening their bags.  Also, dd #2 got her very first sewing machine as a Christmas gift last night - so I'll make sure I post pictures of that too.    It's an amazing machine!  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Have a Special Day Everyone!!!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## mphalens

I wish each and every one of you a very merry Christmas!


----------



## Blyssfull

Just dropping in to wish y'all a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## dianemom2

Meshell2002 said:


> If you have any experience with crossstitch....it is very similar.
> 
> You can always start with a small insert for a pillow. The type of dress I posted is not what I'd recommend as a first project. I'm mostly self taught with guidance/ troubleshooting from my sister's MIL (over the phone)
> 
> There are several you tube chanels on tips on how to smock
> 
> I bought a few patterns with smocking instructions, and then used this book to learn 5-6 basic stitches. A-Z of Smocking


Thanks for the ideas on smocking.  Youtube is always such a great resource.  That's how my younger DD learned how to knit.  She is 11 and had a friend teach her how to cast on the stitches but her friend never got to showing her how to actually knit.  DD went to youtube and found a great video.  Now she is about to finish her first scarf.  I don't think we have any shops around here that would pleat anything for me but I am sure my friend would do it.  I will probably put this off until next summer.  It seems like the perfect activity to take with us when we go to visit my in-laws for a couple of weeks next summer.  There isn't much to do there in the evenings and I could work on a small project while we watch tv at night.



Fruto76 said:


> Merry Christmas, Everyone!
> I finished up the last of my sewing today so I have some stuff to share.
> Gracie's feliz - this was an all nighter sewing event. She said she HAD to have it for the last day of school because they were doing Carols and Cocoa...I was up till 2:30 Wed finishing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake's Tee shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another feliz. I did 2 of these for my twin nieces (this was my first feliz. I was scared, but I really think it was fairly simple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did these T's for my nephew. I made another on a white shirt with a blue UofK, no pic. I also did a matching Rosetta for my sister for her bday, but I guess I didn't get a pic of that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my newest niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another feliz for a niece and a T shirt, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big give T's for Lindsay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Give for Evan


Ann- Everything looks wonderful!  I love the dresses.  I haven't had a reason to try that pattern yet but eventually I will get around to it.  Your Big Give items are adorable and so is everything that you made as gifts.

Carrie- I didn't remember to get your pictures to quote them.  Your shirts are awesome.  You had to make so many of them!  I hope you get an awesome picture of the whole family wearing them!  How special that you were able to make the aprons and the twirl skirt from something that was your grandmother's.  What a great idea!

Today was not my best day ever.  Since we don't celebrate Christmas and everything is closed and my kids are in Florida visiting my in-laws it was a very quiet and dull day.  Usually the kids and I spend the day doing a project together or having a movie marathon.  I've really missed them today.  But they both called me last night to tell me how much fun they had yesterday.  One went to Harry Potter World at Universal with a cousin and the other went to Disney with my sister in law.  I am glad they had an awesome day!

Anyhow, I made this zippered bag to fill up my day.  I have another one cut out and ready to sew later this week.

This is the front:





This is the back:















 I hope you've all had a lovely holiday celebration with your loved ones!


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My graddaughters Kensleigh,Gracie & Chloe in their Santa gowns i made them...they are so silly but love the gowns...they turned out the perfect length so they don't get tangled in the hems...but are long enough to warm their lil legs...
> it's Kensleigh in the front with the 2 front teeth gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top to bottom,Chloe,Gracie,Kensleigh
> *



Beautiful girls in beautiful gowns! I am sorry to hear about the situation with some of your grandchildren. I hope you will get a chance to see them soon!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hey guys! I'm up late tonight finishing the winter church clothes....they will work all winter but also for this Sunday. DD is not modeling cause I finished the dress hem after she went to bed.
> 
> DS Shirt (Jalie 2111) This pattern was great.....it has a lot of sizes toddler to adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD hand smocked bishop. I started it Dec 4th at the dentist's office. With 2 small kiddos I seem to live there.



Nice shirt. I may need to pick up that pattern for making shirts for older boys and dads for Big Gives. The smocking is lovely! Great job!



Granna4679 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and Wish each of you a very Merry Christmas!!!  I hope you all get everything you wished for and more!!
> 
> I will be having my family over for Christmas day and then my youngest daughter will be leaving the day after Christmas to visit her hubby in Korea...and guess what...I get to babysit my little grandson for the entire week.  I am looking so forward to it.  He is 3 months and a week old now and has started smiling and giggling out loud...such a cute age.  I probably won't be on much but I hope to be back in the full swing of it in the new year and can keep up with this thread more then.  Everyone stay safe over the holidays!!



Enjoy babysitting your grandson!



ivey_family said:


> I finished up the last of my Christmas sewing last night.  Yeehaw!
> 
> Over the summer one of dh's aunt's gave me some fabric that had been two skirts of her mother's (dh's grandmother).  She asked me to "make something out of them."  So, I created aprons for Grandma and her four daughters (3 aunts and my MIL).  (Did you all follow all that?   )  I gave them to everyone tonight and they LOVED them.  All the sisters remembered the fabric and Grandma was thrilled.  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my first twirl skirt and a matching long-sleeved t-shirt for a little cousin.  One of the fabrics from the aprons is in this and the next outfit.  DH's grandma is their Great-Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a t-shirt dress for another little cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I have been killing myself at night to get all these finished.  There were also two more Marians and one more Robin that were mailed out already.  So, 11 total!  These are for all my nieces and nephews and my 3 kiddos.  Robin Hood is a family favorite so I'm excited to see their parents' reactions more than anything!  Two of them were 5x7 designs on 18 mo onesies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's probably it from me until after New Year's.  We'll be crazy busy here over the weekend and traveling to TN next week.  I feel SO BLESSED to have discovered this board in 2011.  You ladies are kind, welcoming and incredibly talented!  You have inspired me to stretch my skills and I am very grateful for the encouragement and camaraderie here!  I  look forward to enjoying 2012 as part of this group!
> 
> *A VERY merry Christmas to all of you!*
> 
> Love,
> C.



Great job with the aprons and skirts/dresses. You did a great job on the T-shirts. I can't imagine sitting through the same embroidery sequence over and over again! You must have the patience of a saint.



Fruto76 said:


> Merry Christmas, Everyone!
> I finished up the last of my sewing today so I have some stuff to share.
> Gracie's feliz - this was an all nighter sewing event. She said she HAD to have it for the last day of school because they were doing Carols and Cocoa...I was up till 2:30 Wed finishing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake's Tee shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another feliz. I did 2 of these for my twin nieces (this was my first feliz. I was scared, but I really think it was fairly simple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did these T's for my nephew. I made another on a white shirt with a blue UofK, no pic. I also did a matching Rosetta for my sister for her bday, but I guess I didn't get a pic of that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my newest niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another feliz for a niece and a T shirt, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big give T's for Lindsay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Give for Evan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple more t's for a one year old but I can't find the pics.
> Anyways...
> Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas! Have fun in Disney Chiara!



Great job on everything. I hope your DD really liked the dress after you stayed up to finish it! Everything you posted are lovely! Thank you so much for making the special shirts and the skirt for the Big Gives. I am sure the families really appreciated them!



dianemom2 said:


> Today was not my best day ever.  Since we don't celebrate Christmas and everything is closed and my kids are in Florida visiting my in-laws it was a very quiet and dull day.  Usually the kids and I spend the day doing a project together or having a movie marathon.  I've really missed them today.  But they both called me last night to tell me how much fun they had yesterday.  One went to Harry Potter World at Universal with a cousin and the other went to Disney with my sister in law.  I am glad they had an awesome day!
> 
> Anyhow, I made this zippered bag to fill up my day.  I have another one cut out and ready to sew later this week.
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you've all had a lovely holiday celebration with your loved ones!



Great job on the bag. I am sure it must be strange to be at home and there isn't a lot to be done!


I had a wonderful Christmas. I got up early to start prepping for today (we were hosting Christmas this year). My in-law's came over to help me with the turkey (my first try at the turkey!). We had a lovely service at the church this morning. Christmas dinner was perfect - except of course I ate too much! I really treasured the time we were able to spend together.

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you had a wonderful time with your family today.


----------



## NiniMorris

The Grinch is back!  Long live the Grinch!  LOL!

I love Christmas, but am so glad it is over!  I can't wait to get my house back to order...but it won't happen this week.  At least not today!  Mr D decided to not sleep last night, so he has basically been up since 3 am.  His Dad was able to keep him in bed until 3, but he has been in his room playing LOUDLY since 3am...I am thinking that once he crashes around noon, I will be taking a long nap!

Of course Miss B has my day all planned.  She got an AG doll for Christmas.  I made her a couple of outfits, and I bought a beautiful one from D~; but she has now planned her a complete wardrobe.  She is dieing to get down in the studio and get to work! (plus, she has decided we really need to go to the AG store next weekend to see the unveiling of the new doll of the year.)

I was a little upset that the Christmas dress I worked so hard on for my Grand daughter did not get worn.  (OK, I'll be honest, I was more than a LITTLE upset!)  She is almost on the list of people I will no longer sew for! She will probably be getting an AG doll in the next day or so (I think it is the ONLY thing she didn't get for Christmas!  Not that she is spoiled or anything like that!) We were talking about making some dresses, my DIL informed me she had rather buy her the doll dresses than have me make them...so I am guessing she has decided she prefers store bought to home made...which is strange......


Anyway..enough whining!   On to plan for a new year!


Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you've all had a lovely holiday celebration with your loved ones!



This turned out really awesome!  

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

NiniMorris said:


> The Grinch is back!  Long live the Grinch!  LOL!
> 
> I love Christmas, but am so glad it is over!  I can't wait to get my house back to order...but it won't happen this week.  At least not today!  Mr D decided to not sleep last night, so he has basically been up since 3 am.  His Dad was able to keep him in bed until 3, but he has been in his room playing LOUDLY since 3am...I am thinking that once he crashes around noon, I will be taking a long nap!



I sure hope you are able to get a long nap in...



NiniMorris said:


> Of course Miss B has my day all planned.  She got an AG doll for Christmas.  I made her a couple of outfits, and I bought a beautiful one from D~; but she has now planned her a complete wardrobe.  She is dieing to get down in the studio and get to work! (plus, she has decided we really need to go to the AG store next weekend to see the unveiling of the new doll of the year.)



Cute!  I am really glad she is enjoying her doll...  I wish you many happy moments and memories creating and having fun with her AG.  



NiniMorris said:


> I was a little upset that the Christmas dress I worked so hard on for my Grand daughter did not get worn.  (OK, I'll be honest, I was more than a LITTLE upset!)  She is almost on the list of people I will no longer sew for! She will probably be getting an AG doll in the next day or so (I think it is the ONLY thing she didn't get for Christmas!  Not that she is spoiled or anything like that!) We were talking about making some dresses, my DIL informed me she had rather buy her the doll dresses than have me make them...so I am guessing she has decided she prefers store bought to home made...which is strange......
> 
> 
> Anyway..enough whining!   On to plan for a new year!
> 
> 
> Nini



I don't blame you for being a little upset...  Even though she is your DGD - I would have a hard time continuing to sew for her, as well.  It's too bad that your DIL prefers store bought too - I used to be that way, as well.  There is a preconceived notion, in the AG doll world, that the AG outfits are far superior to anything that anyone can make - and that is just not true.  AG's quality has gone into the toilet, and most people are better off making their own clothes.  IMO.  Maybe one day, your DIL will see the light - until then - enjoy the bonding with your dd, and all the fun you will have creating her "custom" wardrobe.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

ivey_family said:


> I finished up the last of my Christmas sewing last night.  Yeehaw!
> 
> Over the summer one of dh's aunt's gave me some fabric that had been two skirts of her mother's (dh's grandmother).  She asked me to "make something out of them."  So, I created aprons for Grandma and her four daughters (3 aunts and my MIL).  (Did you all follow all that?)   I gave them to everyone tonight and they LOVED them.  All the sisters remembered the fabric and Grandma was thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my first twirl skirt and a matching long-sleeved t-shirt for a little cousin.  One of the fabrics from the aprons is in this and the next outfit.  DH's grandma is their Great-Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I made a t-shirt dress for another little cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I have been killing myself at night to get all these finished.  There were also two more Marians and one more Robin that were mailed out already.  So, 11 total!  These are for all my nieces and nephews and my 3 kiddos.  Robin Hood is a family favorite so I'm excited to see their parents' reactions more than anything!  Two of them were 5x7 designs on 18 mo onesies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close up of the embroidery.  I was pretty happy with how they stitched out overall, though they are pretty time consuming!  I used a basketball patterned fleece (pictured below shirts) for the fur parts.  (One note in case anyone else ever uses these designs.  Use the 6x10 size of Robin Hood to match the 5x7 Maid Marian in scale.  The 5x7 RH was just too small next to MM.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's probably it from me until after New Year's.  We'll be crazy busy here over the weekend and traveling to TN next week.  I feel SO BLESSED to have discovered this board in 2011.  You ladies are kind, welcoming and incredibly talented!  You have inspired me to stretch my skills and I am very grateful for the encouragement and camaraderie here!  I  look forward to enjoying 2012 as part of this group!
> 
> *A VERY merry Christmas to all of you!*
> 
> Love,
> C.


Beautiful work!  I love the aprons -- very creative coming up with something for everyone from grandma's clothes.  And I adore the patchwork twirl - I love the deep, rich colors in it.  Fabulous job on all the shirts too and how cool that you used the basketball fleece  -- looks like some creative cutting was done!



Fruto76 said:


> Merry Christmas, Everyone!
> I finished up the last of my sewing today so I have some stuff to share.
> Gracie's feliz - this was an all nighter sewing event. She said she HAD to have it for the last day of school because they were doing Carols and Cocoa...I was up till 2:30 Wed finishing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake's Tee shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another feliz. I did 2 of these for my twin nieces (this was my first feliz. I was scared, but I really think it was fairly simple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I did these T's for my nephew. I made another on a white shirt with a blue UofK, no pic. I also did a matching Rosetta for my sister for her bday, but I guess I didn't get a pic of that either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for my newest niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another feliz for a niece and a T shirt, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big give T's for Lindsay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Give for Evan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple more t's for a one year old but I can't find the pics.
> Anyways...
> Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas! Have fun in Disney Chiara!


Wow, wow and wow!!!  Gracie's Feliz is my favorite.  I still haven't tackled that pattern yet.  Everything is just amazing as usual.



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks for the ideas on smocking.  Youtube is always such a great resource.  That's how my younger DD learned how to knit.  She is 11 and had a friend teach her how to cast on the stitches but her friend never got to showing her how to actually knit.  DD went to youtube and found a great video.  Now she is about to finish her first scarf.  I don't think we have any shops around here that would pleat anything for me but I am sure my friend would do it.  I will probably put this off until next summer.  It seems like the perfect activity to take with us when we go to visit my in-laws for a couple of weeks next summer.  There isn't much to do there in the evenings and I could work on a small project while we watch tv at night.
> 
> Today was not my best day ever.  Since we don't celebrate Christmas and everything is closed and my kids are in Florida visiting my in-laws it was a very quiet and dull day.  Usually the kids and I spend the day doing a project together or having a movie marathon.  I've really missed them today.  But they both called me last night to tell me how much fun they had yesterday.  One went to Harry Potter World at Universal with a cousin and the other went to Disney with my sister in law.  I am glad they had an awesome day!
> 
> Anyhow, I made this zippered bag to fill up my day.  I have another one cut out and ready to sew later this week.
> 
> This is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you've all had a lovely holiday celebration with your loved ones!


So cool that your dd learned to knit off YouTube.  I may try it in the near future.  I think it would be a good hobby since it's portable and I could take it with me (unlike hauling my machine around).  A friend of mine knit me a beautiful neck warmer/scarf.  She lives on the wet coast so can't teach me 

Sorry your girls aren't around, but it sounds like they are having a good time.  I bet it's crowded down at Dis right now.  Chiara can report back and let us know.

I love your bag.  That is the next pattern I am going to buy.  I will probably get started on one right after the New Year when the kids go back to school.




NiniMorris said:


> The Grinch is back!  Long live the Grinch!  LOL!
> 
> I love Christmas, but am so glad it is over!  I can't wait to get my house back to order...but it won't happen this week.  At least not today!  Mr D decided to not sleep last night, so he has basically been up since 3 am.  His Dad was able to keep him in bed until 3, but he has been in his room playing LOUDLY since 3am...I am thinking that once he crashes around noon, I will be taking a long nap!
> 
> Of course Miss B has my day all planned.  She got an AG doll for Christmas.  I made her a couple of outfits, and I bought a beautiful one from D~; but she has now planned her a complete wardrobe.  She is dieing to get down in the studio and get to work! (plus, she has decided we really need to go to the AG store next weekend to see the unveiling of the new doll of the year.)
> 
> I was a little upset that the Christmas dress I worked so hard on for my Grand daughter did not get worn.  (OK, I'll be honest, I was more than a LITTLE upset!)  She is almost on the list of people I will no longer sew for! She will probably be getting an AG doll in the next day or so (I think it is the ONLY thing she didn't get for Christmas!  Not that she is spoiled or anything like that!) We were talking about making some dresses, my DIL informed me she had rather buy her the doll dresses than have me make them...so I am guessing she has decided she prefers store bought to home made...which is strange......
> 
> 
> Anyway..enough whining!   On to plan for a new year!
> 
> 
> Nini


I planned to make my dd AG clothes but I got a nice lot off e-bay instead.  I will still be making some, but I can't get some of the small details on the store bought clothes and this will give dd something to play with until I find the time to make her some.  She really wants me to make her things though -- she wants outfits that match ones that I've made for her.  

So BooHoo on gd not wanting any and especially on not wearing the dress you made her.  Get the dress back and sell it on etsy.


----------



## dianemom2

Nini- Sorry to hear that your DIL and DGD don't want you to sew for them.  That has to be a little sad for you.  But at least you know not to focus hour energy there.  You can spend the time with Miss B and make things for her AG doll.

Glad to hear that everybody had a nice holiday!


----------



## RMAMom

Merry Christmas Everyone! I haven't been on much and haven't had a chance to sew anything since this little guy came into my life two weeks ago.






[/IMG]

I can't believe how much time he takes from my day. He is more work than all three of my children combined but we just love him to death!

I am hoping to be able to sew a little in the next few days. I'd like to start filling my empty etsy shop!


----------



## babynala

Hope everyone is enjoying their break from work / school.  Everything posted has been so great.  Love the aprons made from Grandma's skirts, the robin hood shirts and all the wonderful dresses.   

Anita - I hope you daughter enjoys her trip to Korea to see her DH.  I'm sure your grandson will be enjoying his time with grandma as much as you enjoy having him around.  

Nini - Sorry your DIL does not appreciate all your hardwork.  Save your efforts for someone who will enjoy it.  Enjoy making some things for the new AG doll at your house.  

Have fun with that puppy!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! I haven't been on much and haven't had a chance to sew anything since this little guy came into my life two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't believe how much time he takes from my day. He is more work than all three of my children combined but we just love him to death!
> 
> I am hoping to be able to sew a little in the next few days. I'd like to start filling my empty etsy shop!



Gorgeous!  Ours is almost 5 months old now...He is not so cute and cuddly...but he still thinks he is!  He thinks he is still the same size as the chihuahua and mini doxie we have!  They can now walk under him!  LOL!



Thanks for all the understanding with my rant earlier this morning!  The bad thing is ...my daughter in law sews as well!  She actually makes a good bit of money just making simple pillow case dresses!  A year and a half ago she had no idea how to even thread her machine!  Now she has bought an expensive super machine from her profits!  

I guess the part that bothers me is that she insisted I make the dress (with only a two day notice) after I made it my GD wore it for a half day at school, and who knows where it is now!  The fabric she requested on it was a tad bit more expensive than I was planning on spending...and DIL has yet to pay for the fabric.  I think she might be upset when she learns I'm NOT giving her the leftovers!

Well, we made two AG dresses...but Miss B has decided they are too hard to dress her in and wants to wait until I get some more velcro ...so I guess my sewing is finished for this month???

Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> The Grinch is back!  Long live the Grinch!  LOL!
> 
> I love Christmas, but am so glad it is over!  I can't wait to get my house back to order...but it won't happen this week.  At least not today!  Mr D decided to not sleep last night, so he has basically been up since 3 am.  His Dad was able to keep him in bed until 3, but he has been in his room playing LOUDLY since 3am...I am thinking that once he crashes around noon, I will be taking a long nap!
> 
> Of course Miss B has my day all planned.  She got an AG doll for Christmas.  I made her a couple of outfits, and I bought a beautiful one from D~; but she has now planned her a complete wardrobe.  She is dieing to get down in the studio and get to work! (plus, she has decided we really need to go to the AG store next weekend to see the unveiling of the new doll of the year.)
> 
> I was a little upset that the Christmas dress I worked so hard on for my Grand daughter did not get worn.  (OK, I'll be honest, I was more than a LITTLE upset!)  She is almost on the list of people I will no longer sew for! She will probably be getting an AG doll in the next day or so (I think it is the ONLY thing she didn't get for Christmas!  Not that she is spoiled or anything like that!) We were talking about making some dresses, my DIL informed me she had rather buy her the doll dresses than have me make them...so I am guessing she has decided she prefers store bought to home made...which is strange......
> 
> 
> Anyway..enough whining!   On to plan for a new year!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your DGD and the dress. I have a niece on my "not in a hurry to sew for" list for the same reason. It's really too bad, but I am not going to spend money and energy on something that are not appreciated.

Glad to hear that Miss B has a wardrode planned out!



RMAMom said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! I haven't been on much and haven't had a chance to sew anything since this little guy came into my life two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how much time he takes from my day. He is more work than all three of my children combined but we just love him to death!
> 
> I am hoping to be able to sew a little in the next few days. I'd like to start filling my empty etsy shop!



Awwww, he is a cutie! What is his name?


We dad a great day shopping for Boxing Day deals today (my understanding is that Boxing Day Sales are mostly Canadian - I guess it's our "Black Friday"). DH got the Lego sets he wanted from Toys r us at half price. Frugal Santa stocked up on chocolates for the next few months (chocolate is our weakness, especially at half price!) I got a blouse and a jacket for $20 (I can't even buy the fabric for $20). I also got some mineral-based foundation I've wanting to try. All in all, it was a good day! Surprisingly, I did not buy any fabric today. I didn't see any good specials online so I didn't bother to fight the crowds there. Now I better go and charge up the new batteries that we bought so I can take pictures of my recent creations!


----------



## tinkabella627

HELP

For Christmas my husband has told me to order the brother embroidery machine (the PE770-this is the recommended one right?). Well I am not sure what else I will need to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I have never TOUCHED an embroidery machine and have no idea what I need to get. And if anyone has any tutorials/videos they can direct me to that would be great too. I probably won't order it for a month or so but I am trying to prepare for what I need. Thanks and I hope you all had a great Christmas!


----------



## Cheeseball

Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!


----------



## dianemom2

tinkabella627 said:


> HELP
> 
> For Christmas my husband has told me to order the brother embroidery machine (the PE770-this is the recommended one right?). Well I am not sure what else I will need to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I have never TOUCHED an embroidery machine and have no idea what I need to get. And if anyone has any tutorials/videos they can direct me to that would be great too. I probably won't order it for a month or so but I am trying to prepare for what I need. Thanks and I hope you all had a great Christmas!


Congratulations on getting to order your embroidery machine.  You are going to love it!  You will need some stabilizers and some embroidery thread to start out.  For the stabilizer I'd just go into Joanns with a 40% off coupon and buy some there.  I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer on a lot of my stuff.  They have the stabilizers where they have the interfacing.  Also, they have some stabilizers on the aisle where they have the notions.  My store had some of the stabilizer rolls there on clearance for 50% off last week.  Then you will need to get some embroidery thread.  Everybody seems to have a different thread preference.  When I started out, I ordered a lot of thread from Threadart.com.  Their prices were very good (about $1.65) for a spool of thread.  I've been very happy with the thread I got there.  Each spool lasts a long time.  The last thing you will need is bobbin thread.  You have to use special thread for your bobbins.  You can order it from where ever you get your other thread.  Just make sure you don't try and use the top thread on the bobbin.  Your embroidery won't turn out right.




PurpleEars said:


> We dad a great day shopping for Boxing Day deals today (my understanding is that Boxing Day Sales are mostly Canadian - I guess it's our "Black Friday"). DH got the Lego sets he wanted from Toys r us at half price. Frugal Santa stocked up on chocolates for the next few months (chocolate is our weakness, especially at half price!) I got a blouse and a jacket for $20 (I can't even buy the fabric for $20). I also got some mineral-based foundation I've wanting to try. All in all, it was a good day! Surprisingly, I did not buy any fabric today. I didn't see any good specials online so I didn't bother to fight the crowds there. Now I better go and charge up the new batteries that we bought so I can take pictures of my recent creations!


Sounds like you had a very fun shopping day.  I avoided the stores yesterday.  I had to pop into Joanns for a zipper but that's all I picked up.  Most of the stores here put all their leftover wrapping paper and so forth on sale but the 26th isn't as big a shopping day as Black Friday.



Cheeseball said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!


It sounds like you will be very busy.  20 outfits in two months will keep you working!  I am very impressed that you will hand sew everything.  Anything I have ever hand sewn seems to fall apart.  The only hand sewing I do is buttons.  Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone! I haven't been on much and haven't had a chance to sew anything since this little guy came into my life two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't believe how much time he takes from my day. He is more work than all three of my children combined but we just love him to death!
> 
> I am hoping to be able to sew a little in the next few days. I'd like to start filling my empty etsy shop!


How sweet!  My babies are 2.5 years old now and they still are distracting to my sewing!



NiniMorris said:


> Well, we made two AG dresses...but Miss B has decided they are too hard to dress her in and wants to wait until I get some more velcro ...so I guess my sewing is finished for this month???
> 
> Nini


Which dresses did you make?  I just made a Simply Sweet for dd last night but she hasn't tried it on her yet.  I hope it's easy to get on and off.  I also made a t-shirt (but that has velcro int he back).  Our Wally's had velcro in the standard black and white, but they also had blue, red and pink so I bought some of each for doll clothes.



tinkabella627 said:


> HELP
> 
> For Christmas my husband has told me to order the brother embroidery machine (the PE770-this is the recommended one right?). Well I am not sure what else I will need to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I have never TOUCHED an embroidery machine and have no idea what I need to get. And if anyone has any tutorials/videos they can direct me to that would be great too. I probably won't order it for a month or so but I am trying to prepare for what I need. Thanks and I hope you all had a great Christmas!


I order my thread and tear away stabilizer from Marathon.  I will only use Floriani medium weight cut away which I get at the local sew-vac store for my cut away b/c it softens well after washing and dd has sensitive skin -- I also want comfy BG recipients so I just stick with it for everything.  I also got good scissors for appliques from Joann's (with a coupon of course).



Cheeseball said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!


Can't wait to see what you redo and what you create.



dianemom2 said:


> Congratulations on getting to order your embroidery machine.  You are going to love it!  You will need some stabilizers and some embroidery thread to start out.  For the stabilizer I'd just go into Joanns with a 40% off coupon and buy some there.  I use heavy weight cut away stabilizer on a lot of my stuff.  They have the stabilizers where they have the interfacing.  Also, they have some stabilizers on the aisle where they have the notions.  My store had some of the stabilizer rolls there on clearance for 50% off last week.  Then you will need to get some embroidery thread.  Everybody seems to have a different thread preference.  When I started out, I ordered a lot of thread from Threadart.com.  Their prices were very good (about $1.65) for a spool of thread.  I've been very happy with the thread I got there.  Each spool lasts a long time.  The last thing you will need is bobbin thread.  You have to use special thread for your bobbins.  You can order it from where ever you get your other thread.  Just make sure you don't try and use the top thread on the bobbin.  Your embroidery won't turn out right.



I started using top thread for my bobbins because I ran out of bobbin thread and the sew vac store didn't have any in stock.  I've had no issues whatsoever with it.  I still want to get the bobbin thread, but I honestly forgot to look last time I was there so I have been using my method for about three months now!


----------



## RMAMom

NiniMorris said:


> Gorgeous!  Ours is almost 5 months old now...He is not so cute and cuddly...but he still thinks he is!  He thinks he is still the same size as the chihuahua and mini doxie we have!  They can now walk under him!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the understanding with my rant earlier this morning!  The bad thing is ...my daughter in law sews as well!  She actually makes a good bit of money just making simple pillow case dresses!  A year and a half ago she had no idea how to even thread her machine!  Now she has bought an expensive super machine from her profits!
> 
> I guess the part that bothers me is that she insisted I make the dress (with only a two day notice) after I made it my GD wore it for a half day at school, and who knows where it is now!  The fabric she requested on it was a tad bit more expensive than I was planning on spending...and DIL has yet to pay for the fabric.  I think she might be upset when she learns I'm NOT giving her the leftovers!
> 
> Well, we made two AG dresses...but Miss B has decided they are too hard to dress her in and wants to wait until I get some more velcro ...so I guess my sewing is finished for this month???
> 
> Nini



Is your puppy a pet or is your DH training him for work?
I agree completely with your decision to stop sewing for anyone who doesn't appreciate it! I would have been really unhappy if someone asked me to sew something and then didn't even wear it! Especially family!



PurpleEars said:


> Awwww, he is a cutie! What is his name?
> 
> 
> We dad a great day shopping for Boxing Day deals today (my understanding is that Boxing Day Sales are mostly Canadian - I guess it's our "Black Friday"). DH got the Lego sets he wanted from Toys r us at half price. Frugal Santa stocked up on chocolates for the next few months (chocolate is our weakness, especially at half price!) I got a blouse and a jacket for $20 (I can't even buy the fabric for $20). I also got some mineral-based foundation I've wanting to try. All in all, it was a good day! Surprisingly, I did not buy any fabric today. I didn't see any good specials online so I didn't bother to fight the crowds there. Now I better go and charge up the new batteries that we bought so I can take pictures of my recent creations!



Thank you. We call him Jack but his paperwork says Captain Jack. Your day of shopping sounds like a lot of fun!



tinkabella627 said:


> HELP
> 
> For Christmas my husband has told me to order the brother embroidery machine (the PE770-this is the recommended one right?). Well I am not sure what else I will need to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I have never TOUCHED an embroidery machine and have no idea what I need to get. And if anyone has any tutorials/videos they can direct me to that would be great too. I probably won't order it for a month or so but I am trying to prepare for what I need. Thanks and I hope you all had a great Christmas!



I like the Rayon thread on Marathonthread.com you can buy a basic set for $99.00.
I also like their stabilizers, you can buy a sampler pack which gives you different types so you can figure out what you like best. You will also want a nice set of pointed small scissors. Youtube is your friend, you will find many videos that will help with applique and embroidery. 



Cheeseball said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!



20 outfits in 2 months would be a challenge for me but hand sewing, I wouldn't finish them in 20 years! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of your creations!


----------



## LovesTimone

Hi, I'm diser's for a while now, I have been a disney kid my whole life. The 1st time I went was in 1971, I was hooked then and still a disney kid at heart. 

I always kidded with DH and told him I wanted to retire at 50. Well with all the moves that we made with my DH company, I was able to retire 2 months before I turned 50., So that brings me to my next stage in life. Exciting but scary... 

Here is a bit of background on my sewing, my grandmother taught me to embroidery by hand when I was very young. I would sew with her watching over me on her machine, the last thing that I made was the layette for my DD that was 22 years ago. But nothing since then, maybe a button or fix a stuffed animal. Now I want to get back into it again. I am planning on taking a few classes to get me up to back on track, Alot has changed since the last time I made anything. DH surprised me  and gave me a sewing machine for christmas, I am so excitied,.

I have a extra bedroom that will become my sewing room, the only other thing in the room is a bed, so I have lots of room.

What can you suggest for me use as work space for my machine? what kind of chair do you prefer? What kind of storage do I need? What are the must have's? Where are your favorite places to shop? any bargain stores?

I have been wanting to do this for so long, and after seeing all the beauitful things that have been made here, I'm even more excitied.

Looking forward to sewing up a storm in 2012.

Any info suggestion


----------



## DMGeurts

tinkabella627 said:


> HELP
> 
> For Christmas my husband has told me to order the brother embroidery machine (the PE770-this is the recommended one right?). Well I am not sure what else I will need to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I have never TOUCHED an embroidery machine and have no idea what I need to get. And if anyone has any tutorials/videos they can direct me to that would be great too. I probably won't order it for a month or so but I am trying to prepare for what I need. Thanks and I hope you all had a great Christmas!



I don't have any answers for you, but I am watching what others post - as (someday - I've been saying this for a looooong time) I hope to own an embroidery machine.



Cheeseball said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!



Hand sewing???  Wow!!!  I can't wait to see what you make!  



LovesTimone said:


> Hi, I'm diser's for a while now, I have been a disney kid my whole life. The 1st time I went was in 1971, I was hooked then and still a disney kid at heart.
> 
> I always kidded with DH and told him I wanted to retire at 50. Well with all the moves that we made with my DH company, I was able to retire 2 months before I turned 50., So that brings me to my next stage in life. Exciting but scary...
> 
> Here is a bit of background on my sewing, my grandmother taught me to embroidery by hand when I was very young. I would sew with her watching over me on her machine, the last thing that I made was the layette for my DD that was 22 years ago. But nothing since then, maybe a button or fix a stuffed animal. Now I want to get back into it again. I am planning on taking a few classes to get me up to back on track, Alot has changed since the last time I made anything. DH surprised me  and gave me a sewing machine for christmas, I am so excitied,.
> 
> I have a extra bedroom that will become my sewing room, the only other thing in the room is a bed, so I have lots of room.
> 
> What can you suggest for me use as work space for my machine? what kind of chair do you prefer? What kind of storage do I need? What are the must have's? Where are your favorite places to shop? any bargain stores?
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for so long, and after seeing all the beauitful things that have been made here, I'm even more excitied.
> 
> Looking forward to sewing up a storm in 2012.
> 
> Any info suggestion



I do have pictures of my sewing room on the internet, somewhere...  And if you belong to Facebook, there is a Disboutiquer FB page, where all of us have all of our sewing rooms posted.  When DH was building my sewing room...  I found a lot of ideas on Flickr.com - there is a sewing room group that has THOUSANDS of pictures...  so just go there and do a search - it kept me busy for days.  

For my sewing room...  I use office chairs.  I have one and dd has one.  I don't get any back pain from those, like I did when I was sewing on my dining room chairs.

A lot of people recommend using Ikea storage systems for their fabric - I just use a regular shelf, but what ever you choose, I am sure it will be fine.

DH put regular counter tops into my sewing room - and I love them - they work perfectly.  He drilled holes intermittantlly, so I could run my cords behind my machines - I really couldn't be more thrilled with my space, and very thankful that I have a space.

Here's one overall view of my space... I don't want to share too many pics, because I've posted them here a few times, and I really need to take some new ones, since I don't use any of these machines anymore (except my serger - rarely)...  And my space is VERY small...











IF you are interested in seeing more detailed photos of my space, I have a post in my PTR devoted to it...  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43050928&postcount=592

The thing I recommend the most, is to really tailor your space to fit your needs...  Most of the time, I sew small items, so I can get by with a smaller space and cutting area.  But I know, for a fact, if I was constantly cutting larger items, my cutting mat and the way it's situated (only accessable from one side) would be an issue.  I've been able to adapt though - so that is good.  Make it a space that YOU enjoy being in - light and fun colors are always best - it's easier to see... and GOOD LIGHTING is a must.    Have fun, and please show us pictures when you are done.  

D~


----------



## Cheeseball

Thanks everyone! I finished the first one today. I just spruced up one of my daughters shirts from our last trip (took it in, added a new strap, new bow for Minnie) and made new pants (don't know what happened to the last ones??)

I wish I had made the pants a little longer, but other than that I'm pleased. Can't make anything else until I get some fabric, so I'll be doing some shopping soon! (If anyone has any Tangled Rapunzel leftover fabric, I'd love to trade or buy some, I can't find it anywhere, I only need about 1/2 yard). 

Here are some pics of Joy, she is 4 1/2, this outfit is for Animal Kingdom... 
















And here is my oldest DD when she wore it 3 years ago. She was 5.


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I started using top thread for my bobbins because I ran out of bobbin thread and the sew vac store didn't have any in stock.  I've had no issues whatsoever with it.  I still want to get the bobbin thread, but I honestly forgot to look last time I was there so I have been using my method for about three months now!


That is very interesting.  I have only used embroidery thread in my bobbins when I make those little zippered bags.  I tried it once when I ran out of bobbin thread and it made a big tangled mess on the bottom.   It was on regular embroidery, not applique.  I wonder if that makes a difference.




DMGeurts said:


> I don't have any answers for you, but I am watching what others post - as (someday - I've been saying this for a looooong time) I hope to own an embroidery machine.
> 
> D~


Maybe you can set the embroidery machine as your next goal after you get home from your trip to Disney.


Here is a picture of my sewing room.   I know I have posted it before too.









I have good lighting because I have recessed ceiling lights.  My sewing machines are on a collection of old kitchen tables.  It doesn't look very pretty but it works.  We added extra shelves to my closet to hold my supplies and I have a bookcase and old dresser to hold various other things that I need.  I put spool racks on the wall to hold my threads.  For my chairs, I just use old kitchen chairs.  Someday I will get a nice built in counter like D has but my DH is not handy so I'd have to hire somebody to build it for me.  Making my sewing room pretty comes behind a whole long list of other home improvements that NEED to get done.  But I love having my own space and I love that it is big!  The only thing I really need down there is a cutting table.  I still bring everything upstairs to use my kitchen island to do my cutting.  My island is about 8 feet long so it is a great size for cutting!


----------



## LovesTimone

DMGeurts said:


> I don't have any answers for you, but I am watching what others post - as (someday - I've been saying this for a looooong time) I hope to own an embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand sewing???  Wow!!!  I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> 
> 
> I do have pictures of my sewing room on the internet, somewhere...  And if you belong to Facebook, there is a Disboutiquer FB page, where all of us have all of our sewing rooms posted.  When DH was building my sewing room...  I found a lot of ideas on Flickr.com - there is a sewing room group that has THOUSANDS of pictures...  so just go there and do a search - it kept me busy for days.
> 
> For my sewing room...  I use office chairs.  I have one and dd has one.  I don't get any back pain from those, like I did when I was sewing on my dining room chairs.
> 
> A lot of people recommend using Ikea storage systems for their fabric - I just use a regular shelf, but what ever you choose, I am sure it will be fine.
> 
> DH put regular counter tops into my sewing room - and I love them - they work perfectly.  He drilled holes intermittantlly, so I could run my cords behind my machines - I really couldn't be more thrilled with my space, and very thankful that I have a space.
> 
> Here's one overall view of my space... I don't want to share too many pics, because I've posted them here a few times, and I really need to take some new ones, since I don't use any of these machines anymore (except my serger - rarely)...  And my space is VERY small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are interested in seeing more detailed photos of my space, I have a post in my PTR devoted to it...  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43050928&postcount=592
> 
> The thing I recommend the most, is to really tailor your space to fit your needs...  Most of the time, I sew small items, so I can get by with a smaller space and cutting area.  But I know, for a fact, if I was constantly cutting larger items, my cutting mat and the way it's situated (only accessable from one side) would be an issue.  I've been able to adapt though - so that is good.  Make it a space that YOU enjoy being in - light and fun colors are always best - it's easier to see... and GOOD LIGHTING is a must.    Have fun, and please show us pictures when you are done.
> 
> D~



What a great room, I love it... it's so bright and cheerful, it really got me thinking, I really have some big ideas, for projects for the up coming year. Once I get a plan for my sewing room I will post some pic's as we go.

My bedroom is going to be my main focus and both guest rooms I want a completely different look one know one else has. I have been looking for a spread or something, curtains, pillows ect..., but I can not find anything that I really like or would ever spend that kind of money on. So this will be my focus. Also my oldest DD is getting married (march 2013), so I might sew some things for the reception... or pillow for the ring. And maybe some special Disney honeymoon outfits for them.  We will see.... I think that I will be making a trip to Ikea soon, right after the 1st of the year, we are meeting friends out of town for new years. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Meshell2002

LovesTimone said:


> Hi, I'm diser's for a while now, I have been a disney kid my whole life. The 1st time I went was in 1971, I was hooked then and still a disney kid at heart.
> 
> I always kidded with DH and told him I wanted to retire at 50. Well with all the moves that we made with my DH company, I was able to retire 2 months before I turned 50., So that brings me to my next stage in life. Exciting but scary...
> 
> Here is a bit of background on my sewing, my grandmother taught me to embroidery by hand when I was very young. I would sew with her watching over me on her machine, the last thing that I made was the layette for my DD that was 22 years ago. But nothing since then, maybe a button or fix a stuffed animal. Now I want to get back into it again. I am planning on taking a few classes to get me up to back on track, Alot has changed since the last time I made anything. DH surprised me  and gave me a sewing machine for christmas, I am so excitied,.
> 
> I have a extra bedroom that will become my sewing room, the only other thing in the room is a bed, so I have lots of room.
> 
> What can you suggest for me use as work space for my machine? what kind of chair do you prefer? What kind of storage do I need? What are the must have's? Where are your favorite places to shop? any bargain stores?
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for so long, and after seeing all the beauitful things that have been made here, I'm even more excitied.
> 
> Looking forward to sewing up a storm in 2012.
> 
> Any info suggestion



Hi and 

Congrats on the new machine!

Definately consider what type of sewing you do. I tend to do a large variety, mostly apparel but also home dec, embroidery, softies, crafts, I also make hair bows.

Until recently I was camped out in the dining room, for Christmas, DH redid the closet in the bonus room, I will be sharing it with the kids playroom. Since my kids are little, they can play with their toys while I work.

This new room has a WALL of shelves with a "desk" space....so I'm working with that....but I have 2 machines and hope to add another soon (so I can sew while I embroider ). The desk space will probably only hold 2 at a time, so I will probably have to add a sewing desk for a mechanical (when I find one).

There are 3 things about sewing areas, ok 4. LIGHT, storage, cutting/ ironing, and sewing. try to arrange in a way that makes sense for your space and type of sewing.

We are having the desk laminate recovered next month, I may have to post some pre and post pics as I get everything straightened up. Working on it when my machine goes for service next week, since I wont be sewing (unless its on the serger).

have fun designing your space....I've been sewing over 15 yrs, married for 10, and just got a dedicated space


----------



## Piper

I love all the sewing rooms.  I will be moving the end of May and will have a sewing room.  I am on a tiny budget and am not sure what I will be using to put my machines on.  I have seen some desks at Ikea that are very cheap....but I don't know how sturdy they are.  

My fingers have been working a little better lately and I have made a few things: a shower curtain and curtains for the new room and second bathroom and a simply sweet for my great-niece-to-be (the shower isn't until Feb. but I sew when I can.)  It took over a month to get that done--sewing a bit at a time.  Right now, I sew in my living/dining room and it is put away for a while.  Since I am so slow now, it will be nice to just be able to leave things set up!


----------



## DMGeurts

Piper...  Try this idea for a sewing desk...  I just love it, but it won't fit into my space - it's the PERFECT idea though...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sewdoi/4304353392/in/pool-363268@N21

This one is waaaay awesome too:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shpefman/89436806/in/pool-363268@N21

Here's a simple one...  I'd probably add one more shelf under it though...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/camikamm/2367667912/

This is one of my all time favorite rooms...  I used a lot of ideas (and plan to use a lot more ideas) from this room:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehappyzombie/1750270284/in/pool-424384@N22/

Those should get you started for ideas...  lots of awesome storage ideas in that photo sharing section of Flickr.  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkabella627 said:


> HELP
> 
> For Christmas my husband has told me to order the brother embroidery machine (the PE770-this is the recommended one right?). Well I am not sure what else I will need to start. I appreciate any help anyone can give me. I have never TOUCHED an embroidery machine and have no idea what I need to get. And if anyone has any tutorials/videos they can direct me to that would be great too. I probably won't order it for a month or so but I am trying to prepare for what I need. Thanks and I hope you all had a great Christmas!



Congrats! You may want to read through the manuals online before you get the machine, just so you have a good idea of what you'll need.



Cheeseball said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!



Good luck! I can't wait to see your creations!



RMAMom said:


> Thank you. We call him Jack but his paperwork says Captain Jack.



That's a great name for him (except now I have the image of Jack in a pirate outfit!)



LovesTimone said:


> Hi, I'm diser's for a while now, I have been a disney kid my whole life. The 1st time I went was in 1971, I was hooked then and still a disney kid at heart.
> 
> I always kidded with DH and told him I wanted to retire at 50. Well with all the moves that we made with my DH company, I was able to retire 2 months before I turned 50., So that brings me to my next stage in life. Exciting but scary...
> 
> Here is a bit of background on my sewing, my grandmother taught me to embroidery by hand when I was very young. I would sew with her watching over me on her machine, the last thing that I made was the layette for my DD that was 22 years ago. But nothing since then, maybe a button or fix a stuffed animal. Now I want to get back into it again. I am planning on taking a few classes to get me up to back on track, Alot has changed since the last time I made anything. DH surprised me  and gave me a sewing machine for christmas, I am so excitied,.
> 
> I have a extra bedroom that will become my sewing room, the only other thing in the room is a bed, so I have lots of room.
> 
> What can you suggest for me use as work space for my machine? what kind of chair do you prefer? What kind of storage do I need? What are the must have's? Where are your favorite places to shop? any bargain stores?
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for so long, and after seeing all the beauitful things that have been made here, I'm even more excitied.
> 
> Looking forward to sewing up a storm in 2012.
> 
> Any info suggestion



Congratulations! I don't have much to suggest but I want to say welcome!



Cheeseball said:


> Thanks everyone! I finished the first one today. I just spruced up one of my daughters shirts from our last trip (took it in, added a new strap, new bow for Minnie) and made new pants (don't know what happened to the last ones??)
> 
> I wish I had made the pants a little longer, but other than that I'm pleased. Can't make anything else until I get some fabric, so I'll be doing some shopping soon! (If anyone has any Tangled Rapunzel leftover fabric, I'd love to trade or buy some, I can't find it anywhere, I only need about 1/2 yard).
> 
> Here are some pics of Joy, she is 4 1/2, this outfit is for Animal Kingdom...



Great outfit!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a picture of my sewing room.   I know I have posted it before too.



Hey! I have the same chairs!



Piper said:


> I love all the sewing rooms.  I will be moving the end of May and will have a sewing room.  I am on a tiny budget and am not sure what I will be using to put my machines on.  I have seen some desks at Ikea that are very cheap....but I don't know how sturdy they are.
> 
> My fingers have been working a little better lately and I have made a few things: a shower curtain and curtains for the new room and second bathroom and a simply sweet for my great-niece-to-be (the shower isn't until Feb. but I sew when I can.)  It took over a month to get that done--sewing a bit at a time.  Right now, I sew in my living/dining room and it is put away for a while.  Since I am so slow now, it will be nice to just be able to leave things set up!



Glad to hear that you are doing better. I use an Ikea dining room table from a garage sale as my sewing desk. It seems to hold up pretty well.


----------



## my*2*angels

PLEASE PLEASE COME CHECK OUT THE NEW GIVE!!!!!!!  Such a sweet little boy, Devon, who is 8 yo!!!!  He also has a 7yo little sister!!!  Please help us make this a special trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Cheeseball said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say hi! I was here about 3 - 3 1/2 years ago before we took our last trip to Disney. I sewed several outfits for my 2 daughters and enjoyed being a part of this thread. We hit a rough patch for a while and haven't been able to go to Disney since. Now things are going much better for us, we've added a baby DS to our family and we are planning a trip in 2 months! Yay! We are going with our best friends who have 2 sons that I will be sewing for too. So 5 kids total x 4 days = 20 outfits! Plus I hand sew only, so sewing is going to be my life for the next 2 months, lol. I started today, spruced up one of my oldest DD's outfits from our last trip for my youngest DD. Almost finished with it, will post a picture when I'm done. I may not be on here a lot, but want to pop on here and there for opinions and inspiration. I've spent much of today gathering ideas and have completed my list of what to make for who. Now I just need to start collecting fabric!



Welcome back! Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Piper

DMGeurts said:


> Piper...  Try this idea for a sewing desk...  I just love it, but it won't fit into my space - it's the PERFECT idea though...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sewdoi/4304353392/in/pool-363268@N21
> 
> This one is waaaay awesome too:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shpefman/89436806/in/pool-363268@N21
> 
> Here's a simple one...  I'd probably add one more shelf under it though...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/camikamm/2367667912/
> 
> This is one of my all time favorite rooms...  I used a lot of ideas (and plan to use a lot more ideas) from this room:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehappyzombie/1750270284/in/pool-424384@N22/
> 
> Those should get you started for ideas...  lots of awesome storage ideas in that photo sharing section of Flickr.
> 
> D~



I love these!  Thanks D~  I am talking really, really budget.  I will probably check out some thrift stores and see what I can find.  The desks at Ikea are only $19 each! www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79831622/ I have about $200 (if I am lucky and don't have any big expenses before then) to do the whole room.  That includes a sleep sofa or futon, sewing surface for 2 machines and hopefully a cutting table.  Optimistic?  Yep, but I am hoping that when people take advantage of the January furniture sales and redecorate, I will find some bargains! 

I love this one and it would fit 2 machines, but that doesn't leave much for the other stuff:  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99874111/#/S89865635

I have both a white book case and a black one, so storage is covered (plus there is a walk in closet in that room.)


----------



## Diz-Mommy

I don't have a real sewing space yet, but my house is almost done, so I'm holding on to my sanity...or at least trying to in this apartment right now.  A shoe store just went out of business in our area, and so I got 3 new tables, some shelving and a few benches dirt cheap.  They are all pretty beat up, but my plan is to sand them down and paint them.  I also want to make cushions for the benches.

I love that one idea to put RTA shelving under a table top though...hmmm


----------



## mphalens

Piper said:


> I love these!  Thanks D~  I am talking really, really budget.  I will probably check out some thrift stores and see what I can find.  The desks at Ikea are only $19 each! www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79831622/ I have about $200 (if I am lucky and don't have any big expenses before then) to do the whole room.  That includes a sleep sofa or futon, sewing surface for 2 machines and hopefully a cutting table.  Optimistic?  Yep, but I am hoping that when people take advantage of the January furniture sales and redecorate, I will find some bargains!
> 
> I love this one and it would fit 2 machines, but that doesn't leave much for the other stuff:  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S99874111/#/S89865635
> 
> I have both a white book case and a black one, so storage is covered (plus there is a walk in closet in that room.)




Oooh!  Piper!  I love that desk from Ikea!!!

I wish my redecorating project right now included a new sewing area for me   Instead the redecorating is being done to Phalen & Finn's room.  When I found out I was pregnant with Phalen we went with a "Sophisticated Jungle" theme.  Gorgeous decorator fabrics from MaryJo's for the drapes, a baby quilt that I designed and my mom made, we bought the sheets (sage green and cream) but she made the bumper and the crib skirt.  We had my grandfather's recliner recovered in a sage green and DH painted the walls kahki with sage green trim.  That was over 7 years ago.  Since then we've had Finn and although we did a nursery for him (a nautical/beach theme with red, white, and blue), the boys really preferred sharing a room once Finn was ready to move out of our room (we co-sleep) and we really wanted our playroom back.  That was 2 years ago and when Finn moved into Phalen's room, they kept the jungle theme and colors.  
So, for their big Christmas present this year we told them they could choose a new theme and we'd redecorate their room.  They chose a Star Wars theme.  We went with light grey walls on three of the walls and a light blue for the trim and the 4th wall (which has the only window).  The double closet doors we painted black and DH painted the inside of the bedroom door black as well. We decided we wanted a twin over full metal bunk bed since Phalen had been sleeping in a twin low loftbed and Finn had been sleeping in a double mattress and boxspring on the floor.  We found a great deal on a silver metal bunk bed at Walmart and put it together on the 23rd.  While we were at church on Christmas Eve my mom put the new Star Wars sheets on the beds and added their new blankets and comforters (we went with plain blue micro-plush blankets and reversible down alternative comforters from Kohls - light blue & royal blue) so they could sleep in their new beds on Christmas Eve.
Today my dad put up the new curtain rod (we went with a sliding rail system from Ikea rather than traditional curtains with tie-backs) and now he & DH are working on putting up the light fixture on the ceiling (the room doesn't have wiring for a ceiling light, so we bought one of those corded lights from Ikea and they're hanging it up and hiding the wires with wire covers across the ceiling and down the wall).
I found three different sets of those vinyl wall stickers that are removable - one glow in the dark stars and planets, one Star Wars saga set and one Star Wars: The Clone Wars set.  We put a few of those up last night and they received a cool space ship projector clock for Christmas (it projects the time and the solar system on the ceiling or wall).  I have all the supplies to stencil a Star Wars quote on the closet doors, but I can't decide which quote to do.

"DO OR DO NOT; THERE IS NO TRY" 

"SIZE MATTERS NOT.  LOOK AT ME.  JUDGE ME BY MY SIZE, DO YOU?"

"TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"

"MUCH TO LEARN YOU STILL HAVE"

They're all by Master Yoda . . . which would you choose???

I promise to post pictures when the room is all done!!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

This is my vote for the quote. "TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"

Sounds like a fun room!  I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

Well I'm coming out of lurkdom.  I've been quietly looking at everyone's lovely creations since coming home from our trip, but have just been too busy to quote or even post anything.  We took our trip the second week of November and everything since then has been a total blur.  Christmas is over and while I don't fully expect life to slow down any time soon, at least the rush is over.  Our house is coming along, but still no where near completion...folks are posting pictures of their sewing rooms, so here's mine for the time being.  






You'll notice its not so much a "room" as it is a desk for the time being.  Things are not much different in the apartment than they were in the old house, I'm just feet away from the dinning room table.  It's lots of fun always having to pack up my projects to eat dinner.  Can you tell I'm looking forward to my new space?  Here's the current status of the sewing studio,  I'll like it better with walls, desks, shelving, fabric, sewing machines and ME!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

And since I never did post the outfits I made for our trip, I hope it's okay to do a photo overload.  You'll notice my oldest has butterfly bandages on his face in all of the pictures...  His head met the sharp corner of the nightstand our FIRST night at the POP.   I posted a sad little pitty party post about it when I was sitting up in bed waiting for DH to get back with him from the ER.  They didn't get back till 2 AM!!  So yeah, not the most magical way to start a trip, but things did get better.  I apologize for repetition for anyone that's already seen and heard all of this.  Here it goes!





















For MVMCP...




Annabella's little hands petting the ruffles





The jackets the boys never wore because the weather was so amazingly warm the entire trip, we really got lucky because other trips we have been in Nov-Dec have been really COLD!  Oh well, at least they had something cute to wear on the plane!










My last minute project I'm glad I had time for, although she didn't need it on the trip.










Ryan's Tigger shirt 










If I had these to do over again, I would have used more of the print instead of so much of the solid...





I can't remember who posted sketched out ideas for these shirts, but I made them off the sketches, so thanks whoever you are!  My boys loved them!  Some details you can't really see in the pictures are the glow in the dark top stitching on the Buzz bowling shirt and on the Woody shirt I used mother of pearl-ish looking buttons and the badge says "Sheriff Ryan".





A few more Annabug outfits




This one has special meaning, because Annabella really is a wish come true.  I wished for her at Wishes the year I got pregnant with her.






I have barely any pictures of her wearing this at the parks...just one of her sleeping in her stroller HA!





Tie dyes for the boys, Ter and I had ones that matched some of them
















Taking off from the airport...





First day at the parks





Chef Mickey's





Only full length picture I have of Anna in her Tinkerbell dress


----------



## Diz-Mommy

And probably the best pictures I have of the boys' Jake shirts.  There are lots of appliqués on these, tic toc crock, golden doublons, Jake and Skully











That's all, I promise!! Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Piper

Diz-Mommy said:


> This is my vote for the quote. "TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"
> 
> Sounds like a fun room!  I can't wait to see pictures!!



I second that one!


----------



## momto4princesses

Can I interrupt with a question please?

Is there a particular site where most of you find your Disney appliques?  I have tons of designs but they are all full embroidery designs and I'm finding applique designs very hard to find.

THanks.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I'm coming out of lurkdom.  I've been quietly looking at everyone's lovely creations since coming home from our trip, but have just been too busy to quote or even post anything.  We took our trip the second week of November and everything since then has been a total blur.  Christmas is over and while I don't fully expect life to slow down any time soon, at least the rush is over.  Our house is coming along, but still no where near completion...folks are posting pictures of their sewing rooms, so here's mine for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice its not so much a "room" as it is a desk for the time being.  Things are not much different in the apartment than they were in the old house, I'm just feet away from the dinning room table.  It's lots of fun always having to pack up my projects to eat dinner.  Can you tell I'm looking forward to my new space?  Here's the current status of the sewing studio,  I'll like it better with walls, desks, shelving, fabric, sewing machines and ME!



Love your helper!


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> Oooh!  Piper!  I love that desk from Ikea!!!
> 
> I wish my redecorating project right now included a new sewing area for me   Instead the redecorating is being done to Phalen & Finn's room.  When I found out I was pregnant with Phalen we went with a "Sophisticated Jungle" theme.  Gorgeous decorator fabrics from MaryJo's for the drapes, a baby quilt that I designed and my mom made, we bought the sheets (sage green and cream) but she made the bumper and the crib skirt.  We had my grandfather's recliner recovered in a sage green and DH painted the walls kahki with sage green trim.  That was over 7 years ago.  Since then we've had Finn and although we did a nursery for him (a nautical/beach theme with red, white, and blue), the boys really preferred sharing a room once Finn was ready to move out of our room (we co-sleep) and we really wanted our playroom back.  That was 2 years ago and when Finn moved into Phalen's room, they kept the jungle theme and colors.
> So, for their big Christmas present this year we told them they could choose a new theme and we'd redecorate their room.  They chose a Star Wars theme.  We went with light grey walls on three of the walls and a light blue for the trim and the 4th wall (which has the only window).  The double closet doors we painted black and DH painted the inside of the bedroom door black as well. We decided we wanted a twin over full metal bunk bed since Phalen had been sleeping in a twin low loftbed and Finn had been sleeping in a double mattress and boxspring on the floor.  We found a great deal on a silver metal bunk bed at Walmart and put it together on the 23rd.  While we were at church on Christmas Eve my mom put the new Star Wars sheets on the beds and added their new blankets and comforters (we went with plain blue micro-plush blankets and reversible down alternative comforters from Kohls - light blue & royal blue) so they could sleep in their new beds on Christmas Eve.
> Today my dad put up the new curtain rod (we went with a sliding rail system from Ikea rather than traditional curtains with tie-backs) and now he & DH are working on putting up the light fixture on the ceiling (the room doesn't have wiring for a ceiling light, so we bought one of those corded lights from Ikea and they're hanging it up and hiding the wires with wire covers across the ceiling and down the wall).
> I found three different sets of those vinyl wall stickers that are removable - one glow in the dark stars and planets, one Star Wars saga set and one Star Wars: The Clone Wars set.  We put a few of those up last night and they received a cool space ship projector clock for Christmas (it projects the time and the solar system on the ceiling or wall).  I have all the supplies to stencil a Star Wars quote on the closet doors, but I can't decide which quote to do.
> 
> "DO OR DO NOT; THERE IS NO TRY"
> 
> "SIZE MATTERS NOT.  LOOK AT ME.  JUDGE ME BY MY SIZE, DO YOU?"
> 
> "TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"
> 
> "MUCH TO LEARN YOU STILL HAVE"
> 
> They're all by Master Yoda . . . which would you choose???
> 
> I promise to post pictures when the room is all done!!!



I would choose "Truly Wonderful. the mind of a child is" as it is a children's bedroom!



Diz-Mommy said:


> And since I never did post the outfits I made for our trip, I hope it's okay to do a photo overload.  You'll notice my oldest has butterfly bandages on his face in all of the pictures...  His head met the sharp corner of the nightstand our FIRST night at the POP.   I posted a sad little pitty party post about it when I was sitting up in bed waiting for DH to get back with him from the ER.  They didn't get back till 2 AM!!  So yeah, not the most magical way to start a trip, but things did get better.  I apologize for repetition for anyone that's already seen and heard all of this.  Here it goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jackets the boys never wore because the weather was so amazingly warm the entire trip, we really got lucky because other trips we have been in Nov-Dec have been really COLD!  Oh well, at least they had something cute to wear on the plane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last minute project I'm glad I had time for, although she didn't need it on the trip.



Beautiful outfits! Thank you for sharing the pictures!



momto4princesses said:


> Can I interrupt with a question please?
> 
> Is there a particular site where most of you find your Disney appliques?  I have tons of designs but they are all full embroidery designs and I'm finding applique designs very hard to find.
> 
> THanks.



I would 100% endorse Heather's applique designs (frou frou by heather sue). They are so much fun to stitch out and they hadn't given me any troubles yet. I have done a number of them now.


Ok, now that we got new batteries for the camera, I would like to share a few pictures:

Latest project for Barbara's auction:





A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:





This will be worn as a jumper with a turtleneck sweater during the winter. I plan to do an AK version and a Minnie version of this dress before our August trip. If things go well I may have them in time for our February DL/San Diego zoo/Sea World trip. It went together very quickly and it was a lot of fun to do. One thing I discovered is that I am more legs than torso (I often thought so but this is the first time I have concrete evidence). I used the cutting lines for "tall" (my height falls within the tall range) and I thought the waist band was a little bit low. At least I know for future dresses.

Finally, a very blessed Christmas with sewing-related gifts:





Thanks for looking!


----------



## babynala

Cheeseball said:


> Thanks everyone! I finished the first one today. I just spruced up one of my daughters shirts from our last trip (took it in, added a new strap, new bow for Minnie) and made new pants (don't know what happened to the last ones??)
> 
> I wish I had made the pants a little longer, but other than that I'm pleased. Can't make anything else until I get some fabric, so I'll be doing some shopping soon! (If anyone has any Tangled Rapunzel leftover fabric, I'd love to trade or buy some, I can't find it anywhere, I only need about 1/2 yard).
> 
> Here are some pics of Joy, she is 4 1/2, this outfit is for Animal Kingdom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my oldest DD when she wore it 3 years ago. She was 5.


Welcome back.  That outfit is really cute.  I would never have the patience to hand sew an entire outfit.  I love seeing both your girls in the same outfit.  



mphalens said:


> "DO OR DO NOT; THERE IS NO TRY"
> 
> "SIZE MATTERS NOT.  LOOK AT ME.  JUDGE ME BY MY SIZE, DO YOU?"
> 
> "TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"
> 
> "MUCH TO LEARN YOU STILL HAVE"
> 
> They're all by Master Yoda . . . which would you choose???
> 
> I promise to post pictures when the room is all done!!!


What a great Christmas list.  I like "Much to learn you still have" but the truly wonderful might be the best for a kids room.  Can't wait to see the finished room.  How did the boys react to their room on Christmas Eve?  



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I'm coming out of lurkdom.  I've been quietly looking at everyone's lovely creations since coming home from our   trip, but have just been too busy to quote or even post anything.  We took our trip the second week of November and everything since then has been a total blur.  Christmas is over and while I don't fully expect life to slow down any time soon, at least the rush is over.  Our house is coming along, but still no where near completion...folks are posting pictures of their sewing rooms, so here's mine for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice its not so much a "room" as it is a desk for the time being.  Things are not much different in the apartment than they were in the old house, I'm just feet away from the dinning room table.  It's lots of fun always having to pack up my projects to eat dinner.  Can you tell I'm looking forward to my new space?  Here's the current status of the sewing studio,  I'll like it better with walls, desks, shelving, fabric, sewing machines and ME!


Your new house is coming along great.  It will be so nice to have a sewing room and your cramped quarters will be worth it.  



Diz-Mommy said:


> And probably the best pictures I have of the boys' Jake shirts.  There are lots of appliqués on these, tic toc crock, golden doublons, Jake and Skully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, I promise!! Thanks for lookin'!


Hmmm, sorry I lost the quote with all the other pictures. Everything you made came out wonderful.  I love all the bowling shirts and the cute little dresses for your little "wish".  The Jake ones look amazing - I think Jake liked them too.  The monorail jackets are cool but I'm glad your trip was warm enough so you didn't have to wear them.  Thanks for sharing all your pictures.  


PurpleEars said:


> Ok, now that we got new batteries for the camera, I would like to share a few pictures:
> 
> Latest project for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be worn as a jumper with a turtleneck sweater during the winter. I plan to do an AK version and a Minnie version of this dress before our August trip. If things go well I may have them in time for our February DL/San Diego zoo/Sea World trip. It went together very quickly and it was a lot of fun to do. One thing I discovered is that I am more legs than torso (I often thought so but this is the first time I have concrete evidence). I used the cutting lines for "tall" (my height falls within the tall range) and I thought the waist band was a little bit low. At least I know for future dresses.
> 
> Finally, a very blessed Christmas with sewing-related gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love the skirt you made for Barbara's auction.  The Rebecca dress is so pretty and I love all your christmas gifts!


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Hey! I have the same chairs!


Funny that you have the same chairs.  We've had them for a long time.  Probably at least 10 years. We got them for the kitchen in our last house but we've lived in this house for 6 years now.



Piper said:


> I love these!  Thanks D~  I am talking really, really budget.  I will probably check out some thrift stores and see what I can find.  The desks at Ikea are only $19 each! www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79831622/ I have about $200 (if I am lucky and don't have any big expenses before then) to do the whole room.  That includes a sleep sofa or futon, sewing surface for 2 machines and hopefully a cutting table.  Optimistic?  Yep, but I am hoping that when people take advantage of the January furniture sales and redecorate, I will find some bargains!


You should check on Craigslist for the Ikea desk.  I don't know if you'd have anybody to help you move it but it might work out great.  

One of my friends just got a tv armoire to keep her sewing machine in.  It is really pretty and she found it on Craigslist for free.  Apparently now that everybody has flat screen tvs they can't get rid of tv armoires.  It has worked out perfectly for her because she has to keep her sewing machine in the corner of her living room.





Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I'm coming out of lurkdom.  I've been quietly looking at everyone's lovely creations since coming home from our trip, but have just been too busy to quote or even post anything.  We took our trip the second week of November and everything since then has been a total blur.  Christmas is over and while I don't fully expect life to slow down any time soon, at least the rush is over.  Our house is coming along, but still no where near completion...folks are posting pictures of their sewing rooms, so here's mine for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll notice its not so much a "room" as it is a desk for the time being.  Things are not much different in the apartment than they were in the old house, I'm just feet away from the dinning room table.  It's lots of fun always having to pack up my projects to eat dinner.  Can you tell I'm looking forward to my new space?  Here's the current status of the sewing studio,  I'll like it better with walls, desks, shelving, fabric, sewing machines and ME!


I love the baby under your sewing "room"!  Your new sewing room is going to be amazing!  Can't wait to see picture of it when you are finished!



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, now that we got new batteries for the camera, I would like to share a few pictures:
> 
> Latest project for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a very blessed Christmas with sewing-related gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Your skirt for the auction is adorable.  Are those some of Heather Sue's appliques?  I don't have them yet and I love them!  Your dress is great.  It will be perfect for you to wear to work.

How great that you got so much wonderful fabric for Christmas.  That was a perfect gift for you.


----------



## dianemom2

Diz-Mommy said:


> For MVMCP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annabella's little hands petting the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jackets the boys never wore because the weather was so amazingly warm the entire trip, we really got lucky because other trips we have been in Nov-Dec have been really COLD!  Oh well, at least they had something cute to wear on the plane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last minute project I'm glad I had time for, although she didn't need it on the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan's Tigger shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had these to do over again, I would have used more of the print instead of so much of the solid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember who posted sketched out ideas for these shirts, but I made them off the sketches, so thanks whoever you are!  My boys loved them!  Some details you can't really see in the pictures are the glow in the dark top stitching on the Buzz bowling shirt and on the Woody shirt I used mother of pearl-ish looking buttons and the badge says "Sheriff Ryan".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more Annabug outfits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has special meaning, because Annabella really is a wish come true.  I wished for her at Wishes the year I got pregnant with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have barely any pictures of her wearing this at the parks...just one of her sleeping in her stroller HA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie dyes for the boys, Ter and I had ones that matched some of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking off from the airport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day at the parks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only full length picture I have of Anna in her Tinkerbell dress


Wow Angie!  Everything is amazing!  I love the tie dye shirts with the applique on them.  I've never though about doing that.  I also like the tie dye with the profile view of Mickey.   The jackets are all adorable.  I am sure your kids will use them at home.  And all the dresses and the bowling shirts are just terrific!


----------



## mphalens

Diz-Mommy said:


> And probably the best pictures I have of the boys' Jake shirts.  There are lots of appliqués on these, tic toc crock, golden doublons, Jake and Skully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, I promise!! Thanks for lookin'!



I don't know where all your pictures went of all the awesomeness you made for your trip   But I have to ask - Will you adopt me?  Those outfits are simply fabulous!!!  I don't think I could choose a favorite, they're all awesome!!!!

And did you draw the red lines on your Woody shirt?  If not, WHERE did you find that fabric?


----------



## miprender

Cheeseball said:


> Thanks everyone! I finished the first one today. I just spruced up one of my daughters shirts from our last trip (took it in, added a new strap, new bow for Minnie) and made new pants (don't know what happened to the last ones??)
> 
> I wish I had made the pants a little longer, but other than that I'm pleased. Can't make anything else until I get some fabric, so I'll be doing some shopping soon! (If anyone has any Tangled Rapunzel leftover fabric, I'd love to trade or buy some, I can't find it anywhere, I only need about 1/2 yard).
> 
> Here are some pics of Joy, she is 4 1/2, this outfit is for Animal Kingdom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Welcome back. Adorable job on the dress. Glad you are able to use it again.



dianemom2 said:


> T
> Here is a picture of my sewing room.   I know I have posted it before too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Diane I don't remember seeing this before. Looks like you have alot of workspace.



mphalens said:


> "DO OR DO NOT; THERE IS NO TRY"
> 
> "SIZE MATTERS NOT.  LOOK AT ME.  JUDGE ME BY MY SIZE, DO YOU?"
> 
> "TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"
> 
> "MUCH TO LEARN YOU STILL HAVE"
> 
> They're all by Master Yoda . . . which would you choose???
> 
> I promise to post pictures when the room is all done!!!



♥ it! Where you ever able to get all the star wars fabric from Just Fabrics. When I went in there a few months ago looking for more she said she was holding some for you.



Diz-Mommy said:


> You'll notice its not so much a "room" as it is a desk for the time being.  Things are not much different in the apartment than they were in the old house, I'm just feet away from the dinning room table.  It's lots of fun always having to pack up my projects to eat dinner.  Can you tell I'm looking forward to my new space?  Here's the current status of the sewing studio,  I'll like it better with walls, desks, shelving, fabric, sewing machines and ME!



That is going to be an awesome room!



Diz-Mommy said:


> And since I never did post the outfits I made for our trip, I hope it's okay to do a photo overload.  You'll notice my oldest has butterfly bandages on his face in all of the pictures...  His head met the sharp corner of the nightstand our FIRST night at the POP.   I posted a sad little pitty party post about it when I was sitting up in bed waiting for DH to get back with him from the ER.  They didn't get back till 2 AM!!  So yeah, not the most magical way to start a trip, but things did get better.  I apologize for repetition for anyone that's already seen and heard all of this.  Here it goes!



Those are just amazing but I L♥VE this cute little AK dress.



momto4princesses said:


> Can I interrupt with a question please?
> 
> Is there a particular site where most of you find your Disney appliques?  I have tons of designs but they are all full embroidery designs and I'm finding applique designs very hard to find.
> 
> THanks.



Heather's are the best but here are a few more that we all have used:

http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com/
http://lynniepinnie.com/
http://www.designsbyjuju.com/
http://www.planetapplique.com/
http://www.digistitches.com/
http://www.bowsandclothes.com/
http://www.urbanthreads.com/
ttp://www.divasdoodles.com/
http://www.etsy.com/shop/KiraLynB
http://www.etsy.com/shop/MissKenzieMac
http://www.picklepiedesigns.com/
http://www.embroiderygarden.com/store/
http://www.stitchontime.com/
http://www.etsy.com/shop/glitzystitches
http://www.etsy.com/shop/applicakes
http://www.etsy.com/shop/stitchtastical
Dena Wise - Digital by Design (applique designs)
http://embroidery-boutique.com/



PurpleEars said:


> Latest project for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Amazing skirt and dress. And I love your fabric stash!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> I would choose "Truly Wonderful. the mind of a child is" as it is a children's bedroom!
> 
> I like this one too!
> 
> 
> This will be worn as a jumper with a turtleneck sweater during the winter. I plan to do an AK version and a Minnie version of this dress before our August trip. If things go well I may have them in time for our February DL/San Diego zoo/Sea World trip. It went together very quickly and it was a lot of fun to do. One thing I discovered is that I am more legs than torso (I often thought so but this is the first time I have concrete evidence). I used the cutting lines for "tall" (my height falls within the tall range) and I thought the waist band was a little bit low. At least I know for future dresses.



Hey Megan and I will be at DLR Feb 16 - 21 when are you going?


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> ♥ it! Where you ever able to get all the star wars fabric from Just Fabrics. When I went in there a few months ago looking for more she said she was holding some for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to be an awesome room!



Oh no!  Holding some for me??? My mom went in and picked up some penguin fabric we'd asked her to get - I wonder if she forgot to get some Star Wars??? EEeek!  I feel horrible if we're tying up a bunch of fabric!!!!


----------



## connie1042

Granddaughter got the American Girl twins. I did make some clothes for it, but want more variety. What is a good pattern to purchase. She got the boy and the girl.  Thanks


----------



## SallyfromDE

PurpleEars said:


> I
> Latest project for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a very blessed Christmas with sewing-related gifts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love your jumper and skirt. And that fabric stash!! Is that fairies on the bottom right? I don't think I've seen that one before.


----------



## MommaGinger

Good Morning,

I've been a long time lurker and have posted once or twice.  I am completly inspired by all your designs and amazed at the talent I've seen.  I have been trying to teach myself to sew and while I have managed a few quilts my attempts at following patterns have been disasterous.  I just inherited an old Singer Featherweight 221 from my DHs grandma and we had it restored.  I have heard good things about the machine but from what I have read it could be a little querkey (is that even a word?).  I'm not even sure how to wind the bobbin correctly without jamming it.  Can anyone lead me in the right direction on how to use it?  I have been looking at web sites without much luck.  I thought if anyone else used one they could give me some first hand advice.  Thank you so much for your help.

Happy New Year.
Nancy


----------



## RMAMom

MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker and have posted once or twice.  I am completly inspired by all your designs and amazed at the talent I've seen.  I have been trying to teach myself to sew and while I have managed a few quilts my attempts at following patterns have been disasterous.  I just inherited an old Singer Featherweight 221 from my DHs grandma and we had it restored.  I have heard good things about the machine but from what I have read it could be a little querkey (is that even a word?).  I'm not even sure how to wind the bobbin correctly without jamming it.  Can anyone lead me in the right direction on how to use it?  I have been looking at web sites without much luck.  I thought if anyone else used one they could give me some first hand advice.  Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Happy New Year.
> Nancy



Have you checked youtube? There are a ton of tutorial videos on the 221 on youtube.


----------



## PurpleEars

babynala said:


> Love the skirt you made for Barbara's auction.  The Rebecca dress is so pretty and I love all your christmas gifts!





dianemom2 said:


> Funny that you have the same chairs.  We've had them for a long time.  Probably at least 10 years. We got them for the kitchen in our last house but we've lived in this house for 6 years now.
> 
> Your skirt for the auction is adorable.  Are those some of Heather Sue's appliques?  I don't have them yet and I love them!  Your dress is great.  It will be perfect for you to wear to work.
> 
> How great that you got so much wonderful fabric for Christmas.  That was a perfect gift for you.





miprender said:


> Amazing skirt and dress. And I love your fabric stash!





SallyfromDE said:


> I love your jumper and skirt. And that fabric stash!! Is that fairies on the bottom right? I don't think I've seen that one before.



Thanks! The applique on the skirt are Heather's designs (Mr. Mouse emotions set). They worked out well on my 4x4 machine. I was overwhelmed by the fabric (and the pinking shears) I received. This is my family's way of supporting my contribution to the Gives. As I said before, I am truly blessed. Yes the bottom right fabric is fairies - it is a flannel print whereas the rest of them are cotton prints.

Diane - we have those chairs with our kitchen table. That set was originally purchased by my BIL at a garage sale for his apartment when he was a student. He did not have space for the set when he moved to a new place, so he asked us to store it for him. He had since graduated and bought a new kitchen table for his place, so we just ended up using his old set!



mommy2mrb said:


> Hey Megan and I will be at DLR Feb 16 - 21 when are you going?



Oh cool. DH and I will be arriving on the 20th in the afternoon. It will be fun if we can meet up! We have AP's for DL so it doesn't matter if we only go in to the parks for a couple of hours.


----------



## Diz-Mommy

ACK!!  Double post!


----------



## Diz-Mommy

SallyfromDE said:


> Love your helper!



Thank you!!  She's my little sewing buddy! 



PurpleEars said:


> Beautiful outfits! Thank you for sharing the pictures!
> 
> I would 100% endorse Heather's applique designs (frou frou by heather sue). They are so much fun to stitch out and they hadn't given me any troubles yet. I have done a number of them now.
> 
> 
> Ok, now that we got new batteries for the camera, I would like to share a few pictures:
> 
> Latest project for Barbara's auction:



Thank you and I LOVE the Mickey faces skirt!!  I hope it gets lots of bids, I didn't realize Barbara's auction is still running.  When is her trip?  I also second the endorsement on Heather's designs, I've never had any problems and I'm always thrilled with how things come out.  I also love Kira's designs that can be found on Etsy, I used them for Annabella's princess dress... http://www.etsy.com/shop/KiraLynB



babynala said:


> Your new house is coming along great.  It will be so nice to have a sewing room and your cramped quarters will be worth it.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, sorry I lost the quote with all the other pictures. Everything you made came out wonderful.  I love all the bowling shirts and the cute little dresses for your little "wish".  The Jake ones look amazing - I think Jake liked them too.  The monorail jackets are cool but I'm glad your trip was warm enough so you didn't have to wear them.  Thanks for sharing all your pictures.



Thank you!  Yes, the house is coming along slowly but surely.  The apartment tries my patience on some level every single day, but I know it will all be worth it in the end.  I packed away Christmas decorations last night and smiled a big ol' smile knowing this time next year we won't be here and I never have to go without a big Christmas tree again for lack of room.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the baby under your sewing "room"!  Your new sewing room is going to be amazing!  Can't wait to see picture of it when you are finished!



Thank you, I love her too.  She seems to think that's her perch when I'm sewing, she sits there and tickles my knees and feet.



dianemom2 said:


> Wow Angie!  Everything is amazing!  I love the tie dye shirts with the applique on them.  I've never though about doing that.  I also like the tie dye with the profile view of Mickey.   The jackets are all adorable.  I am sure your kids will use them at home.  And all the dresses and the bowling shirts are just terrific!



Thank you so much, the kiddos have been wearing their jackets some this week...very odd for 50 degree weather in Nebraska this time of year but I'm loving it.  Especially since we're living without a garage right now!



mphalens said:


> I don't know where all your pictures went of all the awesomeness you made for your trip   But I have to ask - Will you adopt me?  Those outfits are simply fabulous!!!  I don't think I could choose a favorite, they're all awesome!!!!
> 
> And did you draw the red lines on your Woody shirt?  If not, WHERE did you find that fabric?



Thank you Marianne, I'm so bummed we couldn't meet up in Disney since you were there just a week after us I think.  I know the boys would have made instant friends, and we could have talked shop!  Yes, I will adopt you, if you adopt me too!  Yep, the lines were drawn on with fabric marker since I couldn't find the print I wanted.  I just used a lip edged ruler and my cutting mat and drew a line every inch 



miprender said:


> Those are just amazing but I L♥VE this cute little AK dress.



Thank you, I think this is at the top of my list too.  It's my favorite park.


----------



## mphalens

Diz-Mommy said:


> Thank you Marianne, I'm so bummed we couldn't meet up in Disney since you were there just a week after us I think.  I know the boys would have made instant friends, and we could have talked shop!  Yes, I will adopt you, if you adopt me too!  Yep, the lines were drawn on with fabric marker since I couldn't find the print I wanted.  I just used a lip edged ruler and my cutting mat and drew a line every inch



Deal!  Who knows, maybe D~ will win that cruise and we can still meet IRL!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks!
> Oh cool. DH and I will be arriving on the 20th in the afternoon. It will be fun if we can meet up! We have AP's for DL so it doesn't matter if we only go in to the parks for a couple of hours.



yay! I will PM you my cell #...we will have park hoppers so can go to either park!


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker and have posted once or twice.  I am completly inspired by all your designs and amazed at the talent I've seen.  I have been trying to teach myself to sew and while I have managed a few quilts my attempts at following patterns have been disasterous.  I just inherited an old Singer Featherweight 221 from my DHs grandma and we had it restored.  I have heard good things about the machine but from what I have read it could be a little querkey (is that even a word?).  I'm not even sure how to wind the bobbin correctly without jamming it.  Can anyone lead me in the right direction on how to use it?  I have been looking at web sites without much luck.  I thought if anyone else used one they could give me some first hand advice.  Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Happy New Year.
> Nancy



I started out on a Featherweight 221.  It is a great little machine.  Mine has a ton of feet but I have no idea how to use them.  I pretty much did a straight stitch and that was it.  But the line was always perfect.  If you google Singer featherweight 221 the first site that comes up has a manual you can download.  Loading the bobbin is explained in the first few pages.  Mine started giving me problems with the tension.  It would grab the thread and hold on tight.  I couldn't adjust it so I would leave it for a couple days and come back and it would work perfectly again.


----------



## MommaGinger

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> I started out on a Featherweight 221.  It is a great little machine.  Mine has a ton of feet but I have no idea how to use them.  I pretty much did a straight stitch and that was it.  But the line was always perfect.  If you google Singer featherweight 221 the first site that comes up has a manual you can download.  Loading the bobbin is explained in the first few pages.  Mine started giving me problems with the tension.  It would grab the thread and hold on tight.  I couldn't adjust it so I would leave it for a couple days and come back and it would work perfectly again.



Thank you for the reply.  I found the manual as you suggested.  I'm gonna give it a try and see how I do.  Thank you again for the tip.  Have a great day and a happy new year.


----------



## connie1042

Does anyone have a pattern favorite to make clothes for the Boy/girl AG twin dolls. Thanks


----------



## RMAMom

connie1042 said:


> Does anyone have a pattern favorite to make clothes for the Boy/girl AG twin dolls. Thanks



If your talking about the Bitty Twins I like all of the 15in dolly clothes patterns on Youcanmakethis.com  My favorites are from Carla Crimm.


----------



## my*2*angels

we still have room for giving on our latest give!!!  Come join us if you can!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!

www.disbiggive.com


----------



## mphalens

Guess I need to go check out the biggive board!  Not sure how I missed the latest email 

I started my trip report tonight!!!  I have so many pictures from the trip (we took, on average, 500 a day - NOT including photopass pictures) that I'm trying something a little different with my TR.  Nini, you already have a shout out


----------



## PurpleEars

Diz-Mommy said:


> I LOVE the Mickey faces skirt!!  I hope it gets lots of bids, I didn't realize Barbara's auction is still running.  When is her trip?



I think Heather and Teresa will wrap up the auction shortly after the new year. They are very close to the fundraising goal the last time I checked, so I hope the last few items will help them get to the goal!



mommy2mrb said:


> yay! I will PM you my cell #...we will have park hoppers so can go to either park!



Thanks Lisa. I sent you a PM back. We are looking forward to meeting you and Megan!


----------



## cogero

We are back from our trip and had a great time


----------



## geishagirl81

i would love to be involved in the next big give.  I have no idea where to find info or where to get details. Thanks.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Oh no!  Holding some for me??? My mom went in and picked up some penguin fabric we'd asked her to get - I wonder if she forgot to get some Star Wars??? EEeek!  I feel horrible if we're tying up a bunch of fabric!!!!



I could have misunderstood too  Maybe she was waiting to get more for you.




cogero said:


> We are back from our trip and had a great time



 back.  Was it crazy busy. I saw some posts yesterday of how crowded AK was. :crowd:



geishagirl81 said:


> i would love to be involved in the next big give.  I have no idea where to find info or where to get details. Thanks.



If you click on my little Disboutigue Mouse it should bring you to the page to sign up. Once you are approved you can sign up for one the the gives


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> I could have misunderstood too  Maybe she was waiting to get more for you.



Hmm - maybe I should call her next week . . .


----------



## harleykarolynmom

My sister is redoing my neices room She is 4 and absolutly loves M&M she visably shakes when she sees anything with them on it she is soo excited.  we were able to find sheets with m&m's but cant find a comforter my question is if we bought a solid color comforter would someone out in like esty be able to put M&M's on it?  i am not r=trying to buy but just want to know if it is posible


----------



## Meshell2002

harleykarolynmom said:


> My sister is redoing my neices room She is 4 and absolutly loves M&M she visably shakes when she sees anything with them on it she is soo excited.  we were able to find sheets with m&m's but cant find a comforter my question is if we bought a solid color comforter would someone out in like esty be able to put M&M's on it?  i am not r=trying to buy but just want to know if it is posible



I have seen M&M applique's out there, just make sure the item is more like a quilt and not a huge thick comforter....that would be really hard to do (the design could get lost in all the batting).....if it was my kid I would go with the sheets and a solid comforter and get like a throw of some kind that could be folded at the bottom of the bed and applique the throw and some pillows.


----------



## SallyfromDE

harleykarolynmom said:


> My sister is redoing my neices room She is 4 and absolutly loves M&M she visably shakes when she sees anything with them on it she is soo excited.  we were able to find sheets with m&m's but cant find a comforter my question is if we bought a solid color comforter would someone out in like esty be able to put M&M's on it?  i am not r=trying to buy but just want to know if it is posible



Could you make a duvet cover out of the sheets to cover the comforter?


----------



## cogero

What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?



I have one that is 18x24.  It works fine for what I need.  I am sure many people have larger mats though.


----------



## ireland_nicole

Mine is I think 24x36. Bi really like being able to measure a yard on it, and it's big enOugh for almost everything


----------



## GrammytoMany

cogero said:


> What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?




I have a 24 x 36...great to use on top of my dining room table.  I don't have to worry about scratching the table while cutting out fabric..or with my pins and scissors.   Looking forward to seeing photos from your trip.
Sheila


----------



## RMAMom

I also have a 24 x 36 and I wish it was a little longer.


----------



## Corrine 1973

Ok so I am attempting my first applique using the tutorial.  Everything is cut out and ironed on the fabric.  Now I just need to add the stabilazer and than zig zag away.  Can't wait to get it done and take a picture so I can show all you lovely ladies.  I am so excieted.

Oh by the way it Tinker Bell and I had a  bit of trouble when I forgot to reverse the picture when I attached it to the double sided adhesive.  No big deal, it is just on the oppisite side than I first wanted.  Still looks good.


----------



## BridgetR3

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok so I am attempting my first applique using the tutorial.  Everything is cut out and ironed on the fabric.  Now I just need to add the stabilazer and than zig zag away.  Can't wait to get it done and take a picture so I can show all you lovely ladies.  I am so excieted.
> 
> Oh by the way it Tinker Bell and I had a  bit of trouble when I forgot to reverse the picture when I attached it to the double sided adhesive.  No big deal, it is just on the oppisite side than I first wanted.  Still looks good.



I'm working on my first one too but I was NOT nearly as ambitious as you are!!!! I'm doing a Mickey head onto a t-shirt!  Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## miprender

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok so I am attempting my first applique using the tutorial.  Everything is cut out and ironed on the fabric.  Now I just need to add the stabilazer and than zig zag away.  Can't wait to get it done and take a picture so I can show all you lovely ladies.  I am so excieted.
> 
> Oh by the way it Tinker Bell and I had a  bit of trouble when I forgot to reverse the picture when I attached it to the double sided adhesive.  No big deal, it is just on the oppisite side than I first wanted.  Still looks good.



 Can't wait to see it. I could never do one by hand


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

cogero said:


> What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?



Mine is almost as large as the table I cut on - maybe 3' X 5 - 6'?  And I LOVE it!  I slide it behind a double bookcase in my sewing rm when not in use.  I leave it on the table while I'm sewing for any incidental cutting/measuring/etc.  
I would definitely go with the biggest you can afford/store - but that is just me...


----------



## dianemom2

I double checked mine when I was down in my sewing room before.  It is 24x36.  I don't know why I thought it was smaller.  It works fine for me.  I do most of my cutting on the kitchen counter so I don't have to worry about protecting a table top.


----------



## Meshell2002

cogero said:


> What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?



I have a 24 x 24....and I wish it was bigger....the bigger the better I guess 

I sew a lot of clothes for myself though, and blankets so a lot of my items are definatley bigger than 24 X 24.


----------



## Tweevil

Happy New Years Everyone!  I hope your New Year is fabulous!


----------



## gallafamily

I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.

First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:






Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:






Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:






Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.


----------



## RMAMom

Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok so I am attempting my first applique using the tutorial.  Everything is cut out and ironed on the fabric.  Now I just need to add the stabilazer and than zig zag away.  Can't wait to get it done and take a picture so I can show all you lovely ladies.  I am so excieted.
> 
> Oh by the way it Tinker Bell and I had a  bit of trouble when I forgot to reverse the picture when I attached it to the double sided adhesive.  No big deal, it is just on the oppisite side than I first wanted.  Still looks good.



I can't wait to see it!



gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



Your outfits look great, looking forward to see what you create next!


----------



## Piper

I hope everyone has a fabulous 2012.


----------



## Piper

gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



Love the outfits!  I am getting ready to use some of the big Minnie dot on a skirt for a give.  Hope it comes out as nice as yours!


----------



## DMGeurts

MommaGinger said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker and have posted once or twice.  I am completly inspired by all your designs and amazed at the talent I've seen.  I have been trying to teach myself to sew and while I have managed a few quilts my attempts at following patterns have been disasterous.  I just inherited an old Singer Featherweight 221 from my DHs grandma and we had it restored.  I have heard good things about the machine but from what I have read it could be a little querkey (is that even a word?).  I'm not even sure how to wind the bobbin correctly without jamming it.  Can anyone lead me in the right direction on how to use it?  I have been looking at web sites without much luck.  I thought if anyone else used one they could give me some first hand advice.  Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Happy New Year.
> Nancy



I don't have a Featherweight... but I do sew exclusively on vintage machines...  My favorite website for all things machine related (since a lot of the older machines are the same machine, but only differ in small ways) is www.sew-classic.com  Jenny has a lot of great info on her site.  You said that your machine had just been refurbed...  Did you take it in to have it done, or did you do it yourself?



mphalens said:


> Deal!  Who knows, maybe D~ will win that cruise and we can still meet IRL!



Someday...  



cogero said:


> What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?



I have a 24x36 - and for most things, it's perfect.  But kind of like an embroidery machine... get the biggest you can afford to get.  



Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok so I am attempting my first applique using the tutorial.  Everything is cut out and ironed on the fabric.  Now I just need to add the stabilazer and than zig zag away.  Can't wait to get it done and take a picture so I can show all you lovely ladies.  I am so excieted.
> 
> Oh by the way it Tinker Bell and I had a  bit of trouble when I forgot to reverse the picture when I attached it to the double sided adhesive.  No big deal, it is just on the oppisite side than I first wanted.  Still looks good.



Corrine... I can't wait to see your first applique!  I bet it will be awesome!  I didn't even know you were trying to learn - if you have any questions, feel free to PM me - or post here - these gals (and Tom) are amazinly hepful!  



gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



I just love all of your outfits!  Great job!  The kiddos will be so cute!

D~


----------



## cogero

gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



your outfits are great can't wait to see more.

Also thanks for the advice for the cutting mat. I am going to go to Michaels on Wednesday while the girl is in dance class and see what they have.


----------



## mphalens




----------



## aboveH20

It's too cold to go to the basement and sew, so I'll take a stab at getting caught up. (Fortunately I made Dorrrine a quilt and pillow yesterday so I think she'll be fine down there in her box.)



LovesTimone said:


> What can you suggest for me use as work space for my machine? what kind of chair do you prefer? What kind of storage do I need? What are the must have's? Where are your favorite places to shop? any bargain stores?
> 
> I have been wanting to do this for so long, and after seeing all the beauitful things that have been made here, I'm even more excitied.
> 
> Looking forward to sewing up a storm in 2012.
> 
> Any info suggestion



I've been trying to think of some profound suggestion, but none's coming.  I like having three pin cushions -- one on my cutting table, one next to the sewing machine, and one on the ironing board.  I also keep a box of small scraps to test stiches on when I'm trying to figure out length and width - for instance for zig zagging.

Welcome to the world of sewing.  It's a wild ride -- but no height restrictions.



Cheeseball said:


> Thanks everyone! I finished the first one today. I just spruced up one of my daughters shirts from our last trip (took it in, added a new strap, new bow for Minnie) and made new pants (don't know what happened to the last ones??)
> 
> I wish I had made the pants a little longer, but other than that I'm pleased. Can't make anything else until I get some fabric, so I'll be doing some shopping soon! (If anyone has any Tangled Rapunzel leftover fabric, I'd love to trade or buy some, I can't find it anywhere, I only need about 1/2 yard).
> 
> Here are some pics of Joy, she is 4 1/2, this outfit is for Animal Kingdom...



I _think_ I have half a yard of Tangled.  I'll check and report back.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a picture of my sewing room.   I know I have posted it before too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have good lighting because I have recessed ceiling lights.  My sewing machines are on a collection of old kitchen tables.  It doesn't look very pretty but it works.  We added extra shelves to my closet to hold my supplies and I have a bookcase and old dresser to hold various other things that I need.  I put spool racks on the wall to hold my threads.  For my chairs, I just use old kitchen chairs.  Someday I will get a nice built in counter like D has but my DH is not handy so I'd have to hire somebody to build it for me.  Making my sewing room pretty comes behind a whole long list of other home improvements that NEED to get done.  But I love having my own space and I love that it is big!  The only thing I really need down there is a cutting table.  I still bring everything upstairs to use my kitchen island to do my cutting.  My island is about 8 feet long so it is a great size for cutting!



I love your thread rack.  I keep eyeing them at Joann.

Am I the only who keeps empty spools?  It's always a milestone to use one up and put it in my collection. For those of you who remember Rod (RIP 2011-2011) he now holds my spools.



mphalens said:


> I have all the supplies to stencil a Star Wars quote on the closet doors, but I can't decide which quote to do.
> 
> "DO OR DO NOT; THERE IS NO TRY"
> 
> "SIZE MATTERS NOT.  LOOK AT ME.  JUDGE ME BY MY SIZE, DO YOU?"
> 
> "TRULY WONDERFUL, THE MIND OF A CHILD IS"
> 
> "MUCH TO LEARN YOU STILL HAVE"
> 
> They're all by Master Yoda . . . which would you choose???
> 
> I promise to post pictures when the room is all done!!!



My first thought was "much to learn you still have" but then I decided that sounds almost negative so I'm voting with the crowd for "truly wonderful . .  ."  Maybe I'll put "much to learn . .  ." in MY sewing quadrant.



Diz-Mommy said:


> Well I'm coming out of lurkdom.  I've been quietly looking at everyone's lovely creations since coming home from our trip, but have just been too busy to quote or even post anything.  We took our trip the second week of November and everything since then has been a total blur.  Christmas is over and while I don't fully expect life to slow down any time soon, at least the rush is over.  Our house is coming along, but still no where near completion...folks are posting pictures of their sewing rooms, so here's mine for the time being.



I want the doll in the basket. 



Diz-Mommy said:


> And since I never did post the outfits I made for our trip, I hope it's okay to do a photo overload.  You'll notice my oldest has butterfly bandages on his face in all of the pictures...  His head met the sharp corner of the nightstand our FIRST night at the POP.   I posted a sad little pitty party post about it when I was sitting up in bed waiting for DH to get back with him from the ER.  They didn't get back till 2 AM!!  So yeah, not the most magical way to start a trip, but things did get better.  I apologize for repetition for anyone that's already seen and heard all of this.  Here it goes!



Holy Hannah!  The fabric stores in your area must have put on extra staff and built and addition to stock all the fabric and supplies you were buying.  You should change your name from Diz-Mommy to Bizy-Mommy.

I love all the outfits.



PurpleEars said:


> I would 100% endorse Heather's applique designs (frou frou by heather sue). They are so much fun to stitch out and they hadn't given me any troubles yet. I have done a number of them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Latest project for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be worn as a jumper with a turtleneck sweater during the winter. I plan to do an AK version and a Minnie version of this dress before our August trip. If things go well I may have them in time for our February DL/San Diego zoo/Sea World trip. It went together very quickly and it was a lot of fun to do. One thing I discovered is that I am more legs than torso (I often thought so but this is the first time I have concrete evidence). I used the cutting lines for "tall" (my height falls within the tall range) and I thought the waist band was a little bit low. At least I know for future dresses.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I borrowed your idea for reusable gift tags and made gift tag/tree ornaments from Heathersue's Mickey head.  It was fun to make and fun to add more Mickey stuff to the tree.

Your skirt is perfect.  I love the colors and all of the different Mickey faces.  The jumper looks very comfortable.  well done.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hey Megan and I will be at DLR Feb 16 - 21 when are you going?



I've always stayed at the Di$neyland Hotel and despite what seemed like a boatload of money, it had views of (what I think is the employee) parking garage.  I've been thinking of going again -- if my son ends up at a UC school I KNOW I'll be back.  Have you ever stayed at the nearby Holiday Inn?  I have enough points for a couple free nights there.  If not Holiday Inn, have you stayed at any of the other nearby hotels?  



mphalens said:


> Deal!  Who knows, maybe D~ will win that cruise and we can still meet IRL!



Warm weather, hot friends, cool bags, cold drinks.  Here's to 2012 being the year.



cogero said:


> We are back from our trip and had a great time



Hooray! 



cogero said:


> What is a good size for a cutting mat. I have a gift card for Michaels and I don't really need anything?



Mine is 30 x 36 and fits perfectly on an art table that used to be my son's.



Corrine 1973 said:


> Ok so I am attempting my first applique using the tutorial.  Everything is cut out and ironed on the fabric.  Now I just need to add the stabilazer and than zig zag away.  Can't wait to get it done and take a picture so I can show all you lovely ladies.  I am so excieted.
> 
> Oh by the way it Tinker Bell and I had a  bit of trouble when I forgot to reverse the picture when I attached it to the double sided adhesive.  No big deal, it is just on the oppisite side than I first wanted.  Still looks good.



Can't wait to see it.  My machine is not a big fan of acceptable zig zagging. 



gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



They all look great.



DMGeurts said:


> Someday...
> 
> 
> D~



Let's try to work on the attitude.

NOT Someday . . . 

BUT *Someday soon!* I knowit's coming!! I can feel it in my bones!!!!


----------



## Corrine 1973

DMGeurts said:


> Corrine... I can't wait to see your first applique!  I bet it will be awesome!  I didn't even know you were trying to learn - if you have any questions, feel free to PM me - or post here - these gals (and Tom) are amazinly hepful!
> 
> D~



It's all your fault D, OK maybe not entirely.  I actually looked at the toturial over a month ago when I saw the pretty things that was made for one of the big gives in November and while I wanted to try one I was super busy with life at the time (damn that life getting in the way.) I had bought some fabric to make my DD a dress when I saw Lidian's bag a decided to make a bag as well.  And than I saw the great bags you have been making a thought that a tinker bell applique would look great on the bag I was thinking of.  So like I said it is all your fault.   But if it comes out good, it just might be a good thing.


----------



## NiniMorris

Is anyone else a bit upset about Disney's BIG announcement?  

I am not liking it at all...however, that did NOT stop me from entering the contest for a free trip!  LOL

Check it out here...

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/one-more-disney-day/

Nini


----------



## miprender

NINI I was quite unimpressed with the new annoucement too




gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



Love what you made so far! I find AK to be the easiest park to make customs for as you can get as creative as you want with all the animal prints.


----------



## miprender

SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made. 
D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.






Here is DD's PJs pre-torn











DD's skirt:











The boy's PJs











Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:


----------



## mphalens

LOVE LOVE LOVE it all Michelle!!!!  The Christmas nesting dolls skirt is adorable!!!!


----------



## ivey_family

After more than a week of crazy Christmas schedule, I finally have time to sit and catch up.  Our kids have had about 1 hour total since Christmas day with their new toys.  Tomorrow, we are all staying in our pjs and relaxing, and I can start re-doing my sewing space with my new counter and cupboards!  I'm loving all the photos and ideas that have been shared!




mphalens said:


> "DO OR DO NOT; THERE IS NO TRY"
> 
> They're all by Master Yoda . . . which would you choose???
> 
> I promise to post pictures when the room is all done!!!



The room sounds terrific!  Can't wait to see pics!  My vote is for the classic "Do or do not..."



Diz-Mommy said:


> And probably the best pictures I have of the boys' Jake shirts.  There are lots of appliqués on these, tic toc crock, golden doublons, Jake and Skully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, I promise!! Thanks for lookin'!



I didn't quote the first post, but I really enjoyed all your photos!  You've got some really creative twists in your outfits!  The story about wishing for another baby made me tear up!  So sweet!  Also, congrats on being that much closer to being in your new home and your own sewing space!

May I ask where the classic Mickey applique design is from?




PurpleEars said:


> Latest project for Barbara's auction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rebecca Dress (one of the latest SisBoom patterns) for myself:



That skirt is adorable!  I love the colors and the way you used the appliqués!  The dress for yourself is really nice, too!  



cogero said:


> We are back from our trip and had a great time



Welcome home!  Looking forward to seeing pics!




gallafamily said:


> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



Welcome!    All your outfits are really cute!



miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> 
> The boy's PJs




Michelle -Everything is super cute!  Great idea to use baby t's for doll dresses!

Where is the sledding Mickey applique from?  Love it!

Regards,
C,


----------



## gallafamily

Thank you all for your encouragement!  I am by no means up to most of your standards, but I am having fun.  I will continue to admire all your creations!


----------



## cogero

so I have decided I may try to sew something today or at least cut out something.

I owe DD 2 pairs of PJ pants so I want to get them cut out.

I also wouldn't mind doing something creative.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE it all Michelle!!!!  The Christmas nesting dolls skirt is adorable!!!!



Thanks I bought that fabric the day we went shopping together



ivey_family said:


> Michelle -Everything is super cute!  Great idea to use baby t's for doll dresses!
> 
> Where is the sledding Mickey applique from?  Love it!
> 
> Regards,
> C,



Thanks. The sledding Mickey and the Donald Duck are both from Bows & Clothes.



gallafamily said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement!  I am by no means up to most of your standards, but I am having fun.  I will continue to admire all your creations!



I sometimes feel the same way But I keep telling myself every mistake I make only makes me a better sewer.


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
> Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:



I love everything Michelle - you did a fabulous job on the AG outfits - your dd must be sooo excited!  And I really love the nesting dolls fabric, as well - I love how you did the trim on your dd's skirt!  CUTE!!!

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

NiniMorris said:


> Is anyone else a bit upset about Disney's BIG announcement?
> 
> I am not liking it at all...however, that did NOT stop me from entering the contest for a free trip!  LOL
> 
> Check it out here...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/one-more-disney-day/
> 
> Nini



Well, it made me have a sad day yesterday. I kept thinking about what I wanted to do with 1 more day. Ride Peter Pan's Flight with my Mother, her favorite ride, just one more time. Sadly, she passed away Mother's Day in 2010. Unless I were to win a trip, I don't think I'm able to go back to Disney for $$ reasons.


----------



## DMGeurts

Corrine 1973 said:


> It's all your fault D, OK maybe not entirely.  I actually looked at the toturial over a month ago when I saw the pretty things that was made for one of the big gives in November and while I wanted to try one I was super busy with life at the time (damn that life getting in the way.) I had bought some fabric to make my DD a dress when I saw Lidian's bag a decided to make a bag as well.  And than I saw the great bags you have been making a thought that a tinker bell applique would look great on the bag I was thinking of.  So like I said it is all your fault.   But if it comes out good, it just might be a good thing.



I love how I get blamed for most of the mischief around here...  Remember - a lot of these ladies were here before me, and are responsible for my behavior.  

(Ahem...  Nini, Ellen, Nicole, Aimee, Diane...  The list goes on...)

D~


----------



## NiniMorris

DMGeurts said:


> I love how I get blamed for most of the mischief around here...  Remember - a lot of these ladies were here before me, and are responsible for my behavior.
> 
> (Ahem...  Nini, Ellen, Nicole, Aimee, Diane...  The list goes on...)
> 
> D~



I know NOT what you are referring to.....

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
> Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs


Everything looks great.  What a clever idea to use newborn onesies to make AG t-shirts!  I recently read about how to use a knee high sock to make tights for an AG.  The pjs are adorable.  Too bad that they got ripped.  Hope you were able to mend them.



gallafamily said:


> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.


Love the outfits for your DD.  They are so cute!  I always love anything with Minnie's colors on it.  The safari style outfits for your boys are great too!

My DD told me that she wore the Dopey shirt that I made to Disney on Christmas Eve.  She said that several people asked her about it.


----------



## Fruto76

gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.


Your outfits are so cute. Love your DD's AK set! 


miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
> Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:


So, so cute. I love the PJ's! I'm a sucker for kids in cute jammies! Sorry dd's got ripped


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> We are back from our trip and had a great time



Welcome back! I can't wait to see the pictures!



gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!    So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> First up is a Minnie outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an animal kingdom outfit for my DD4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is an animal kingdom outfit for both my DS5 & DS9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.



Great job on everything! I am scared to use the large dot on kids' clothing as I thought it would be overwhelming. I am going to rethink that plan now that I can seen your work!



aboveH20 said:


> I borrowed your idea for reusable gift tags and made gift tag/tree ornaments from Heathersue's Mickey head.  It was fun to make and fun to add more Mickey stuff to the tree.
> 
> Your skirt is perfect.  I love the colors and all of the different Mickey faces.  The jumper looks very comfortable.  well done.
> 
> I've always stayed at the Di$neyland Hotel and despite what seemed like a boatload of money, it had views of (what I think is the employee) parking garage.  I've been thinking of going again -- if my son ends up at a UC school I KNOW I'll be back.  Have you ever stayed at the nearby Holiday Inn?  I have enough points for a couple free nights there.  If not Holiday Inn, have you stayed at any of the other nearby hotels?



Glad that my idea got some use! People were a little bit confused by the new gift tags because they were looking for the old ones! I have to say I like the new ones better because I did not lose a single one this year!

The skirt was inspired by Mickey's Fun Wheel at California Adventure, or better known as "the ride that should have had an orange triangle". Hey, maybe you should plan to be there in February too, just sayin...

DH and I have stayed at the Hilton Anaheim. I have to say I was underwhelmed (even though we got a great rate). I stayed at the Ramada Maingate when I was at the conference in November. It was very close to DL (less than 5 minutes from my room to bag check), however it could use some TLC. I would say it is comparable to a value resort with free breakfast, free wifi, and walking distance of Contemporary. We are staying at the Ramada Plaza this time, which is a little bit further from the parks than the Maingate but it also looks much nicer. There is a Holiday Inn Express next to Ramada Plaza. It looks pretty nice too.



miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
> Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:



Great job on everything! I still could not fathom making doll clothes - my fingers are too big to work on something that small! Too bad about your DD's PJ's - could they be repaired?



SallyfromDE said:


> Well, it made me have a sad day yesterday. I kept thinking about what I wanted to do with 1 more day. Ride Peter Pan's Flight with my Mother, her favorite ride, just one more time. Sadly, she passed away Mother's Day in 2010. Unless I were to win a trip, I don't think I'm able to go back to Disney for $$ reasons.



I am sorry to hear that. Sending  during this difficult time.


Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:




I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!


----------



## aboveH20

I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.











The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.






I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.


----------



## Piper

aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.



Dorrrine is one lucky duck...errrrr...doll!    Love the little difference in the snowman dresses.  What a clever idea!


----------



## miprender

NiniMorris said:


> I know NOT what you are referring to.....
> 
> Nini








DMGeurts said:


> I love everything Michelle - you did a fabulous job on the AG outfits - your dd must be sooo excited!  And I really love the nesting dolls fabric, as well - I love how you did the trim on your dd's skirt!  CUTE!!!
> 
> D~






dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks great.  What a clever idea to use newborn onesies to make AG t-shirts!  I recently read about how to use a knee high sock to make tights for an AG.  The pjs are adorable.  Too bad that they got ripped.  Hope you were able to mend them.





Fruto76 said:


> So, so cute. I love the PJ's! I'm a sucker for kids in cute jammies! Sorry dd's got ripped





PurpleEars said:


> Great job on everything! I am scared to use the large dot on kids' clothing as I thought it would be overwhelming. I am going to rethink that plan now that I can seen your work!



Thanks everyone. The pants shredded at the seams. I think I have to try something else. I usually serge the seams but there is no seam allowance so not sure if that was the problem but none of my other PJs had this happen so I really don't know.

And I think it was Cheryl  that made the AG tights from knee hi stockings.



PurpleEars said:


> Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!



That came out so cute




aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to meso I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.



Making the same  but a little different was so clever As a mother of two sons who fight about everything that was a great call  Love the snowman faces on the dresses and Dorrrine will be nice and warm now when she sleeps.


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.



The snowman dresses are TDF!  I love Dorrrine's quilt, and a pillowcase - with her name on it...  Just sayin' - I remember as a little girl, I would always go into every shop that had coffee mugs/pens/pencils - dorky stuff with people's names on them - and I was always so disappointed that nothing ever had my name on it...  So, Dorrrine must feel the extra special love you have for her, because you made her something that's all hers.     

*Michelle....*  I make doll leggings out of knee high socks all the time...  One sock for each leg - cut the pattern piece out, so the waist band is the top of the sock, then I do a lettuce edging around the leg opening (before you sew the legs shut)...  Some of my original Fab 5 outfits were done this way.  

Oh, and I have an addition to my earlier statement....  *Andrea (for sure)...  *Who else did I miss???    Because I would hate to leave anyone out.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.


I love the AG quilt.  I made one for each of my dd's AG when they used to play with them.  It was just the right size project for us since we were able to finish both quilts in one day.  Your quilt is much prettier but then I guess you probably didn't have little "helpers"!  LOL!!!

I love the ornaments and doll dresses too.  Very smart to put the rickrack in a different place so that the girls could tell them apart.  I remember lots of fighting between my girls because they had so many things that were identical!  Your doll dresses are close enough to cause no jealousy because one is prettier (or pinker or lacier or .......) than the other but different enough for the girls to tell them apart.


----------



## PurpleEars

aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.



I couldn't see any of your "learning opportunities" in the product. I think you are either too hard on yourself or I need new glasses!

I like how you made the dresses slightly different. That was really clever!


----------



## RMAMom

PurpleEars said:


> Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!



So how was the baby shower? I love the bibs and burp cloths, I hope the Mom to be liked them.



aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.



I don't see any mistakes on the quilt, I think it looks great!

Your neighbors are very lucky to have you next door. Dresses for cookies, I think that is so very kind of you and I'll bet the girls were thrilled!


----------



## cogero

aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes  ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.



I love love love the quilt and I love the dresses they are just adorable.

so this year I am challenging myself to try new things and I am thinking a dolly quilt might just be where I start.


----------



## aboveH20

Cheeseball said:


> (If anyone has any Tangled Rapunzel leftover fabric, I'd love to trade or buy some, I can't find it anywhere, I only need about 1/2 yard).



I have a piece 24" by 31".  If you PM me your address I'll mail it to you.








NiniMorris said:


> Is anyone else a bit upset about Disney's BIG announcement?
> 
> Nini



*Yes!!!*



miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
> Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:



Great idea about the onesies.  I wonder what I could make with navy coveralls or dress blues??

Everything looks terrific.



SallyfromDE said:


> Well, it made me have a sad day yesterday. I kept thinking about what I wanted to do with 1 more day. Ride Peter Pan's Flight with my Mother, her favorite ride, just one more time. Sadly, she passed away Mother's Day in 2010. Unless I were to win a trip, I don't think I'm able to go back to Disney for $$ reasons.



It just keeps getting more and more expensive, doesn't it?  I don't know how people afford to go with families -- I've been going solo lately and it's still $$$.



PurpleEars said:


> The skirt was inspired by Mickey's Fun Wheel at California Adventure, or better known as "the ride that should have had an orange triangle". Hey, maybe you should plan to be there in February too, just sayin...



That's not the same as the ferris wheel is it?  I HATED it, but found out that Lisa likes it.




PurpleEars said:


> DH and I have stayed at the Hilton Anaheim. I have to say I was underwhelmed (even though we got a great rate). I stayed at the Ramada Maingate when I was at the conference in November. It was very close to DL (less than 5 minutes from my room to bag check), however it could use some TLC. I would say it is comparable to a value resort with free breakfast, free wifi, and walking distance of Contemporary. We are staying at the Ramada Plaza this time, which is a little bit further from the parks than the Maingate but it also looks much nicer. There is a Holiday Inn Express next to Ramada Plaza. It looks pretty nice too.



Thanks for all the advice.  I've copied it.  One morning when we were staying at the Disneyland Hotel my older son wasn't feeling well so my younger son and I went off in quest of breakfast.  We walked through Downtown Disney (is that what they call it there?), past the theme parks, and ended up at Denny's, so I know there are a slew of hotels within walking distance.  I don't need fancy, just safe, because I travel solo.





PurpleEars said:


> Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!



So cute.  I have yet to have an opportunity to make any baby stuff.  



Piper said:


> Dorrrine is one lucky duck...errrrr...doll!    Love the little difference in the snowman dresses.  What a clever idea!



Thanks!



miprender said:


> And I think it was Cheryl  that made the AG tights from knee hi stockings.
> 
> Making the same  but a little different was so clever As a mother of two sons who fight about everything that was a great call  Love the snowman faces on the dresses and Dorrrine will be nice and warm now when she sleeps.



I found the AG tights in the bookmarks.  Originally shared by livndisney.

My all time favorite when my sons were fighting was driving back from Ocean City in our minivan.  My older son was in the third seat with his arms flailing about wildly.  I asked him why, and he said he was trying to draw all of the air to himself so my younger son couldn't breath.  Such brotherly love.
​




DMGeurts said:


> The snowman dresses are TDF!  I love Dorrrine's quilt, and a pillowcase - with her name on it...  Just sayin' - I remember as a little girl, I would always go into every shop that had coffee mugs/pens/pencils - dorky stuff with people's names on them - and I was always so disappointed that nothing ever had my name on it...  So, Dorrrine must feel the extra special love you have for her, because you made her something that's all hers.



They  very first thing I ever made for a Big Give was the same thing -- the little girl was thrilled to have something with her name because she had an unusual name, too.

I'm in the process of rearranging my sewing quadrant and can't currently get to Dorrrine, so she hasn't seen the quilt yet. 



DMGeurts said:


> *Michelle....*  I make doll leggings out of knee high socks all the time...  One sock for each leg - cut the pattern piece out, so the waist band is the top of the sock, then I do a lettuce edging around the leg opening (before you sew the legs shut)...  Some of my original Fab 5 outfits were done this way.
> 
> D~



I keep meaning to try lettuce edging and keep forgetting.  Maybe today.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the AG quilt.  I made one for each of my dd's AG when they used to play with them.  It was just the right size project for us since we were able to finish both quilts in one day.  Your quilt is much prettier but then I guess you probably didn't have little "helpers"!  LOL!!!
> 
> I love the ornaments and doll dresses too.  Very smart to put the rickrack in a different place so that the girls could tell them apart.  I remember lots of fighting between my girls because they had so many things that were identical!  Your doll dresses are close enough to cause no jealousy because one is prettier (or pinker or lacier or .......) than the other but different enough for the girls to tell them apart.



Thanks for your kind words.  I definitely want to make some more quilts (you're right, no helpers for me  ) with a few variations.



PurpleEars said:


> I couldn't see any of your "learning opportunities" in the product. I think you are either too hard on yourself or I need new glasses!
> 
> I like how you made the dresses slightly different. That was really clever!



THANKS!



RMAMom said:


> I don't see any mistakes on the quilt, I think it looks great!
> 
> Your neighbors are very lucky to have you next door. Dresses for cookies, I think that is so very kind of you and I'll bet the girls were thrilled!



You notice how I didn't show the back 

The girls next door still haven't acknowledged the dresses -- which surprises me.  I don't know if they're waiting to catch me outside, but this time of year other than a quick run to the mailbox we're not out a lot.  



cogero said:


> I love love love the quilt and I love the dresses they are just adorable.
> 
> so this year I am challenging myself to try new things and I am thinking a dolly quilt might just be where I start.



Thank you.  I think the best thing about the quilt is you can go through your stash and pick put a few fabrics.  It did 48 squares (6 fabrics), plus binding, plus backing.


----------



## cogero

I just walked out of my basement it is such a mess. I am going to start cleaning as soon as i get some fo the scrapbook store stuff out. I need some more room.

LOL

I am also going to cut some boards at work for my fabric out of acid free chipboard I have here.


----------



## disney*mom*82

I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
     I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me? I really appreciate any advice.
    My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!


----------



## Meshell2002

disney*mom*82 said:


> I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
> I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me? I really appreciate any advice.
> My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!





This is a friendly group. Ask any questions you have.   A lot of the newbies (and not so newbies) like the patterns on youcanmakethis.com CarlaC (Scientific Seamstress) has great instructions in her patterns....perfect for beginners!

Since I don't have a trip coming up I read on here and occasionally post general sewing projects....but can answer questions....this week my machine is at the spa so other than redrafting/ customizing patterns that's all I'm crafting this week.


----------



## RMAMom

disney*mom*82 said:


> I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
> I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me? I really appreciate any advice.
> My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!





Meshell2002 said:


> This is a friendly group. Ask any questions you have.   A lot of the newbies (and not so newbies) like the patterns on youcanmakethis.com CarlaC (Scientific Seamstress) has great instructions in her patterns....perfect for beginners!
> 
> Since I don't have a trip coming up I read on here and occasionally post general sewing projects....but can answer questions....this week my machine is at the spa so other than redrafting/ customizing patterns that's all I'm crafting this week.



I agree, look at Carla's patterns on  www.youcanmakethis.com  I especially like the simply sweet and easy fit pants for beginners. You will be surprised at how easy they are. Carla is a genius at making all of her patterns very easy to understand and follow.


----------



## PurpleEars

RMAMom said:


> So how was the baby shower? I love the bibs and burp cloths, I hope the Mom to be liked them.



The shower was very lovely! It was a small shower with a total of 10 people, including the baby. It was the "one month celebration" for the baby (traditionally they do a large celebration at the 1 month mark). It was very different from the baby showers I attended previously. Both man and women were invited to attend, and the new mother made all the food(!) My friend didn't even realize burpies existed so she was thrilled to have them. As she puts it, "that's wonderful, one for me and one for my husband". She is such a cutie. She also liked the bibs.



aboveH20 said:


> It just keeps getting more and more expensive, doesn't it?  I don't know how people afford to go with families -- I've been going solo lately and it's still $$$.
> 
> That's not the same as the ferris wheel is it?  I HATED it, but found out that Lisa likes it.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.  I've copied it.  One morning when we were staying at the Disneyland Hotel my older son wasn't feeling well so my younger son and I went off in quest of breakfast.  We walked through Downtown Disney (is that what they call it there?), past the theme parks, and ended up at Denny's, so I know there are a slew of hotels within walking distance.  I don't need fancy, just safe, because I travel solo.
> 
> So cute.  I have yet to have an opportunity to make any baby stuff.



Thanks Cheryl. Yup Mickey's Fun Wheel is that ferris wheel. Let's just say DH and I will only go on the non-swinging side now! I screamed so hard on that ride! This is coming from someone who does not scream on rides like Space Mountain, Expedition Everest, and California Scream'!

I hope I will get to meet you IRL some day. I would say the area with the hotels along South Harbour Blvd was safe. Never once did I feel uncomfortable being there by myself, even after dark. Mind you, I am 5'8", I move very quickly, and I grew up in big cities. I can look tough (even with mouse ears!)

Baby stuff was easy compared to dolly sized clothing!



disney*mom*82 said:


> I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
> I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me? I really appreciate any advice.
> My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!



Welcome! I would echo what a few others said already - CarlaC's patterns on youcanmakethis.com would be a great place to start. A lot of people on here sewed for the first time since home ec when they found this group, and they were all doing amazing outfits in no time. I am sure you will be one of them too!

Other easy ideas would be pillowcase tops/dresses (just straight lines), or patchwork twirls (just straight lines again!). Patchwork twirls are great for using small pieces of fabric, as sometimes you can get bolt ends very inexpensively!

Your DD12 should be able help you with the cutting and measuring. Even your DD4 would be able to help with designing! Good luck. Please feel free to ask  questions! We love to help!


Speaking of inexpensive fabric, I came home with a pile of fabric again yesterday. Our Fabricland has a number of Disney prints at $4 or $5 per metre, and a 50% off discount on top of that! I got quite a few pieces at $2 to $2.50 a metre. I should be good for Big Gives for a while now!


----------



## tigger_mommy

Well, I finally got the gumption up to break out the sewing machine. It isn't Disney related, since I had no Disney fabric I was willing to butcher, but I made a Ds game holder for my DD. It is not pretty, to say the least. Practice makes perfect though. Another few decades of this I should have it down! I am wanting to make some cute outfits for my kiddos when we go to Disney in 2013. That gives me plenty of time to get better at those pesky straight lines and what not.  I look forward to making something soon to post here for you to see!!


----------



## miprender

DMGeurts said:


> *Michelle....*  I make doll leggings out of knee high socks all the time...  One sock for each leg - cut the pattern piece out, so the waist band is the top of the sock, then I do a lettuce edging around the leg opening (before you sew the legs shut)...  Some of my original Fab 5 outfits were done this way.
> 
> D~



Thanks. I am going have to try to make a pair.



aboveH20 said:


> Great idea about the onesies.  I wonder what I could make with navy coveralls or dress blues??
> 
> Everything looks terrific.
> 
> .



☺! Thanks



aboveH20 said:


> My all time favorite when my sons were fighting was driving back from Ocean City in our minivan.  My older son was in the third seat with his arms flailing about wildly.  I asked him why, and he said he was trying to draw all of the air to himself so my younger son couldn't breath.  Such brotherly love.
> 
> .



 That sounds like something my kids would do. 



disney*mom*82 said:


> I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
> I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me? I really appreciate any advice.
> My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!








tigger_mommy said:


> Well, I finally got the gumption up to break out the sewing machine. It isn't Disney related, since I had no Disney fabric I was willing to butcher, but I made a Ds game holder for my DD. It is not pretty, to say the least. Practice makes perfect though. Another few decades of this I should have it down! I am wanting to make some cute outfits for my kiddos when we go to Disney in 2013. That gives me plenty of time to get better at those pesky straight lines and what not.  I look forward to making something soon to post here for you to see!!



Pictures are mandatory on this thread


----------



## h518may

Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.

April


----------



## h518may

Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.

April


----------



## cogero

h518may said:


> Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.
> 
> April



Congrats on the new machine.

SO I am at work today cutting some acid Free chipboard to wrap my fabric around. I am recycling some things from the Scrapbook store I closed last month.


----------



## PurpleEars

tigger_mommy said:


> Well, I finally got the gumption up to break out the sewing machine. It isn't Disney related, since I had no Disney fabric I was willing to butcher, but I made a Ds game holder for my DD. It is not pretty, to say the least. Practice makes perfect though. Another few decades of this I should have it down! I am wanting to make some cute outfits for my kiddos when we go to Disney in 2013. That gives me plenty of time to get better at those pesky straight lines and what not.  I look forward to making something soon to post here for you to see!!



Welcome! Sewing straight lines is an optional skill! I still haven't got that skill yet.



h518may said:


> Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.
> 
> April



Congrats! Looking forward to seeing your creations with your new machine!


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

Hi ladies,

I am coming out of Lurkdom with another question.  I made a wet bag for the baby's cloth diapers out of PUL fabric and I figured if I put a name on the bag we would have to decide on a name. ( I know it is not set in stone but at least a little more definite.)  Anyways, I have been having problems with puckering and using the medium weight tear away stabilizer so I tried the sample heavy weight that came with the machine.  It still puckered the PUL fabric. 

 I don't understand what I am doing wrong.  When I use cotton I figured I was pulling the fabric too tight so I have have tried to loosen it each time.  I have used tear away on the bottom and wash away on the top and it always seems to pucker. Every project seems to pucker on me.  I am very disappointed with my work and feeling very discouraged.  

Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to do some onesies for the baby but at this point I am too discouraged.


----------



## jessica52877

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am coming out of Lurkdom with another question.  I made a wet bag for the baby's cloth diapers out of PUL fabric and I figured if I put a name on the bag we would have to decide on a name. ( I know it is not set in stone but at least a little more definite.)  Anyways, I have been having problems with puckering and using the medium weight tear away stabilizer so I tried the sample heavy weight that came with the machine.  It still puckered the PUL fabric.
> 
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong.  When I use cotton I figured I was pulling the fabric too tight so I have have tried to loosen it each time.  I have used tear away on the bottom and wash away on the top and it always seems to pucker. Every project seems to pucker on me.  I am very disappointed with my work and feeling very discouraged.
> 
> Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to do some onesies for the baby but at this point I am too discouraged.



How bad did it pull? I guess I kind of expect a little pull with PUL. LOL! Here is a picture of some bags I did, not exactly the same, but similar. 






I didn't think twice about how they turned out. Don't be too hard on yourself. But my answer would be probably pulled too tight or not thick enough stabilizer, too tight tension. Something along those lines.


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

I have no idea if this is how you add a picture so I might delete it.

Nope I guess not... 

The bag isn't so bad that I would throw it away.  But I was just hoping for better.  

(Thanks for the giggle I needed that! )


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

I really like your bags too!  My boys would love those!


----------



## GlassSlippers

NiniMorris said:


> Is anyone else a bit upset about Disney's BIG announcement?
> 
> I am not liking it at all...however, that did NOT stop me from entering the contest for a free trip!  LOL
> 
> Check it out here...
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/one-more-disney-day/
> 
> Nini



I must be missing something. Why is this upsetting?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

BridgetR3 said:


> I'm working on my first one too but I was NOT nearly as ambitious as you are!!!! I'm doing a Mickey head onto a t-shirt!  Can't wait to see yours!



I'm going to try an applique soon too. I intent to pretend I'm a bumble bee. Y'know how bumblebees shouldn't be able to fly but nobody ever told them that, so they just do it? Same deal. Just going to try and keep trying. I have a foot that is open in the front so I'll be able to see what I'm doing. I figure if I practice it should come together eventually. Wish me luck, fellow creative folk!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> I found the AG tights in the bookmarks.  Originally shared by livndisney.
> 
> My all time favorite when my sons were fighting was driving back from Ocean City in our minivan.  My older son was in the third seat with his arms flailing about wildly.  I asked him why, and he said he was trying to draw all of the air to himself so my younger son couldn't breath.  Such brotherly love.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  very first thing I ever made for a Big Give was the same thing -- the little girl was thrilled to have something with her name because she had an unusual name, too.
> 
> I'm in the process of rearranging my sewing quadrant and can't currently get to Dorrrine, so she hasn't seen the quilt yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep meaning to try lettuce edging and keep forgetting.  Maybe today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.  I definitely want to make some more quilts (you're right, no helpers for me  ) with a few variations.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> You notice how I didn't show the back
> 
> The girls next door still haven't acknowledged the dresses -- which surprises me.  I don't know if they're waiting to catch me outside, but this time of year other than a quick run to the mailbox we're not out a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I think the best thing about the quilt is you can go through your stash and pick put a few fabrics.  It did 48 squares (6 fabrics), plus binding, plus backing.



I think your quilt is fantabulous!   Dorrrine is one lucky girl.  I have orders for quilts (even though my GD doesn't have an AG ...yet... Her's will be to match the one I am making the grand princess to replace the one I made her for her birthday last year (that replaced the one I made her for Christmas the year before, that replaced the one I made her for her birthday the year before..... well you get the idea!)  Plus I have two nieces that are expecting... 






GlassSlippers said:


> I must be missing something. Why is this upsetting?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Well, with all the build up I was hoping for something a bit more.  Unless you are going during that week, it really isn't so great.  (of course, I am entering in the contest each day!)

(Sort of like the non event that was held for Oct 1 last year.)  While I knew it wouldn't be something fantastic, I was really hoping for something a bit catchier... a little more flash... something a little longer...

Maybe NEXT leap day it will be bigger, flashier, a little longer...after all the Fantasyland Expansion will be complete.




Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> .Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!



I thought I quoted this the last time I visited - but I guess not.    I hope the shower was fun, and it looks like you made an awesome gift - I would have loved to have things like that when my girls were babies.  Great job!  



disney*mom*82 said:


> I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
> I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me? I really appreciate any advice.
> My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!



Welcome!!!    I will just say what everyone else has said...  Any of Carla C's patterns at www.youcanmakethis.com - she is amazing, and I have learned a lot from her patterns.  



tigger_mommy said:


> Well, I finally got the gumption up to break out the sewing machine. It isn't Disney related, since I had no Disney fabric I was willing to butcher, but I made a Ds game holder for my DD. It is not pretty, to say the least. Practice makes perfect though. Another few decades of this I should have it down! I am wanting to make some cute outfits for my kiddos when we go to Disney in 2013. That gives me plenty of time to get better at those pesky straight lines and what not.  I look forward to making something soon to post here for you to see!!



I can't wait to see what you make!  Straight lines are really hard...  I will say, it's hugely dependent on your machine - no matter how straight you feed the fabric and hold it in perfectly, if your machine doesn't sew a straight line, you never will either.  I didn't learn that until I got Patience, who does, in fact, sew a perfectly straight line.  Perfect example of the fact that it's not always human "error" - it can be the machines too.  Just thought I'd throw that out there.  



h518may said:


> Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.
> 
> April



Congratulations...  Everyone here will tell you that I am SUPER JEALOUS!!!  I can't wait to see all the wonderful things you make with your new machine!  



GlassSlippers said:


> I'm going to try an applique soon too. I intent to pretend I'm a bumble bee. Y'know how bumblebees shouldn't be able to fly but nobody ever told them that, so they just do it? Same deal. Just going to try and keep trying. I have a foot that is open in the front so I'll be able to see what I'm doing. I figure if I practice it should come together eventually. Wish me luck, fellow creative folk!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Lori - you will love doing appliques...  They really bring your items to a whole new level of creativity.  And, of course, Heather Sue's tut is just the best!  

I thought I would take a minute to show you all my latest creations...

I don't think I showed you all pictures of the girls with their gifts (I posted them in my PTR though - so sorry for the repeats)...










Allison decided that she is too afraid of scaring the kiddos at Disney - so I am going to try to make her a different bag to carry in the parks most of the time...  She really wants a Dug bag from the movie Up!

Then my XL Toy Story Messenger bag...










I added the box pleats to the pockets and lined them in cow print, so when y ou have items in the pockets, the cow shows:










Main compartment interior:















Back:





And all the pockets are lined in cow fabric:





Victoria modeling the bag for me...  After much thought, I've decided to use this bag as a carry-on only.  I was going to use it as a park bag, but it's just too big...  I plan to make a smaller one to carry in the parks.  






Then, I decided to carry a journal with me in the parks, so I can do our TR easier when we get back, so I made a journal cover in TS as well.  This is my own pattern, because I was too cheap to go out and buy one - but there are lots out there that are very similar:





I added a magnetic strap and a pen loop:










Thanks for letting me share.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am coming out of Lurkdom with another question.  I made a wet bag for the baby's cloth diapers out of PUL fabric and I figured if I put a name on the bag we would have to decide on a name. ( I know it is not set in stone but at least a little more definite.)  Anyways, I have been having problems with puckering and using the medium weight tear away stabilizer so I tried the sample heavy weight that came with the machine.  It still puckered the PUL fabric.
> 
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong.  When I use cotton I figured I was pulling the fabric too tight so I have have tried to loosen it each time.  I have used tear away on the bottom and wash away on the top and it always seems to pucker. Every project seems to pucker on me.  I am very disappointed with my work and feeling very discouraged.
> 
> Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to do some onesies for the baby but at this point I am too discouraged.



If you are getting puckering all the time, I would think your tension is too tight.  It may also be your stabilizer.  Try using heavy weigh cut away stabilizer instead of the tear away.  It is a lot firmer.  Are you using the special bobbin thread in your bobbins?  Those are the main things that I would check.  I hope you are able to solve the problem with the puckering.


I am still learning to use my digitizing program.  I am making progress but it is slow.  I bought a set of dvd workbooks to teach me how to use the program.  It is a huge help.  It has explained most of what is confusing to me.  I have only finished the first workbook.  I have two more to go.  I am doing it slowly and repeating some of the lessons so that I get every detail since the instructor moves very rapidly.  I am enjoying it even though I have gotten frustrated a few times.

D- I commented on your ptr about all  your beautiful things.  I'll say once again how awesome they are and what a talented seamstress and designer you are!


----------



## babynala

Yeah! My kids are finally back at school and I'm glad to have a few minutes to get on the computer and hopefully I can go thru all of the stuff that needs to be returned too.



gallafamily said:


> I have to say I am so impressed by everyone on here.  You have all been my inspiration!  So, I wanted to share a couple of my latest outfits for our upcoming trip to DW in February 2012.
> 
> Thanks for looking!  I have MANY more to make, but all my inspirations come from here.


These came out great.  Love the Minnie / AK set and the matching ones for your DSs



miprender said:


> SO finally getting around to posting pictures of what I made.
> D.... you should be proud of me I made all matching outfits for DD's AG dolls.
> Except I cheated with the Tshirts. I used newborn onesies and cut off the bottom and sewed a hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:


Wow, you were busy.  Love the matching PJs for your DD and her dolls.  Great idea to use the onesie.  The Christmas skirt is so pretty and the dolls look all decked out too.  



PurpleEars said:


> Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!


Glad you had fun at the baby shower.  Love the bibs and burp cloths and it seems mom did too.  



aboveH20 said:


> I always enjoy trying something new (to me!) so I made Dorrrine a quilt and a pillow and a pillowcase.  Fortunately, I created a number of learning opportunities (AKA mistakes ) for myself, so I'll probably give it another go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The family next door gave us some cookies right before Christmas so I dashed downstairs and made each of the girls snowman ornaments (free from sewforum) and AG dresses designed using the same snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I debated whether to make them each something different or the same -- having had an older sister I now what it's like to compare.  So, if you look closely you'll see I went with similar but with a slight difference so they could tell them apart.


Dorrrine's quilt and pillow are so cute.  The doll dresses / gifts came out really nice and the variations were a great idea.  Maybe Dorrrine can have a playdate with the snoman twins soon.  



aboveH20 said:


> My all time favorite when my sons were fighting was driving back from Ocean City in our minivan.  My older son was in the third seat with his arms flailing about wildly.  I asked him why, and he said he was trying to draw all of the air to himself so my younger son couldn't breath.  Such brotherly love.






disney*mom*82 said:


> I very new to sewing, Im able to sew up a hem and have made 1 pair of little girl shorts (with help). I really would love to be able to sew up a few cute things for my DD4 for our next trip in March. Ive got some Disney material and the basics, a few patterns, I just dont know where to start.
> I love the little dresses and 2pc outifts many of you post on here, but they look so complicated and time consuming. Any advice on where to start? Can someone lead me in the path of a few EASY patterns? Anyone want to sew for me?: I really appreciate any advice.
> My DD4, DD12 and I look on here daily and love everything you all do, such talent!


As others have said you can not go wrong with CarlaC.  The Simply Sweet is a great pattern.  I think it will be cute for your DD4.  Depending on the size of your DD12 you could probably use the pattern to make a tunic that she could wear with jeans or capri pants.  There are also lots of tutorials for strip skirts that you can adjust for a bigger child.  



PurpleEars said:


> Speaking of inexpensive fabric, I came home with a pile of fabric again yesterday. Our Fabricland has a number of Disney prints at $4 or $5 per metre, and a 50% off discount on top of that! I got quite a few pieces at $2 to $2.50 a metre. I should be good for Big Gives for a while now!






tigger_mommy said:


> Well, I finally got the gumption up to break out the sewing machine. It isn't Disney related, since I had no Disney fabric I was willing to butcher, but I made a Ds game holder for my DD. It is not pretty, to say the least. Practice makes perfect though. Another few decades of this I should have it down! I am wanting to make some cute outfits for my kiddos when we go to Disney in 2013. That gives me plenty of time to get better at those pesky straight lines and what not.  I look forward to making something soon to post here for you to see!!


A DS game holder sounds a little tricky so clothes should be easy for you!



h518may said:


> Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.
> 
> April


 Congrats on the new machine.  



cogero said:


> SO I am at work today cutting some acid Free chipboard to wrap my fabric around. I am recycling some things from the Scrapbook store I closed last month.


That sounds great.  Can't wait to see your finished setup.



DMGeurts said:


> Then, I decided to carry a journal with me in the parks, so I can do our TR easier when we get back, so I made a journal cover in TS as well.  This is my own pattern, because I was too cheap to go out and buy one - but there are lots out there that are very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a magnetic strap and a pen loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.  D~


I think I commented on the bags for the girls and your TS bag on your trip report but I love seeing them again.  Your TS bag just amazes me - the pleats and pockets are wonderful.  Your journal cover is perfect.


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

dianemom2 said:


> If you are getting puckering all the time, I would think your tension is too tight.  It may also be your stabilizer.  Try using heavy weigh cut away stabilizer instead of the tear away.  It is a lot firmer.  Are you using the special bobbin thread in your bobbins?  Those are the main things that I would check.  I hope you are able to solve the problem with the puckering.
> 
> 
> I am still learning to use my digitizing program.  I am making progress but it is slow.  I bought a set of dvd workbooks to teach me how to use the program.  It is a huge help.  It has explained most of what is confusing to me.  I have only finished the first workbook.  I have two more to go.  I am doing it slowly and repeating some of the lessons so that I get every detail since the instructor moves very rapidly.  I am enjoying it even though I have gotten frustrated a few times.



Thank you!  I didn't know about the special bobbin thread.  The store where I bought the machine always had me use the thread I was using to thread my bobbin.  I would have thought they would push another product.  I'm be in their area today so I will go check and pick up more of the heavy cut away stabilizer.  

I will have to look to see how to change the tension.  I found it once so I should be able to find it again. There are so many buttons that it makes me nervous!


----------



## cburnett27

Newbie here   First I am so impressed with the MQ skills of you guys, I cannot keep up with that many at once, lol  

So without quoting... everyones projects look awesome!  I went back about 10 pages or so (I would have read through more but i'm supposed to be sewing and packing for an upcoming trip Sunday).   I would LOVE to get an embroidery machine but I'm pretty sure thats a ways off for now, especially since DH bought me a new regular machine for Christmas.  Which I am so thrilled with so I'm definitely not complaining 

I've got a few outfits i've finished for our trip but I can't post pictures yet so i'll be back to share as soon as I have a few more posts


----------



## tmh0206

Just stopping by to say "HI". Haven't been able to keep up very well lately, but did go back and skim thru the last 20 pages or so and wow! you gals and guy and have BUSY!!! and everything is awesome as usual.

Hoping now that the holidays and end of the year is over with I will be able to jump back in and maybe help out w/upcoming big gives!


----------



## dianemom2

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know about the special bobbin thread.  The store where I bought the machine always had me use the thread I was using to thread my bobbin.  I would have thought they would push another product.  I'm be in their area today so I will go check and pick up more of the heavy cut away stabilizer.
> 
> I will have to look to see how to change the tension.  I found it once so I should be able to find it again. There are so many buttons that it makes me nervous!


I always use the special bobbin thread for my embroidery machine.  Hopefully if you get some, it will solve the puckering problems.



cburnett27 said:


> Newbie here   First I am so impressed with the MQ skills of you guys, I cannot keep up with that many at once, lol
> 
> So without quoting... everyones projects look awesome!  I went back about 10 pages or so (I would have read through more but i'm supposed to be sewing and packing for an upcoming trip Sunday).   I would LOVE to get an embroidery machine but I'm pretty sure thats a ways off for now, especially since DH bought me a new regular machine for Christmas.  Which I am so thrilled with so I'm definitely not complaining
> 
> I've got a few outfits i've finished for our trip but I can't post pictures yet so i'll be back to share as soon as I have a few more posts



Welcome and I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## cburnett27

Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip 

I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.  














and Jessie...


----------



## cogero

cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...



your outfits are fabulous. So so cute


----------



## RMAMom

cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...



Welcome! Your outfits are adorable. Enjoy your trip and please post a pic of your Rapunzel dress when you finish it. Rapunzel is a fan favorite around here!


----------



## cburnett27

Thank you!!  Ill definitely add a pic of Rapunzel, its almost done, i just need to hem, add the sleeves and some trim.



cogero said:


> your outfits are fabulous. So so cute





RMAMom said:


> Welcome! Your outfits are adorable. Enjoy your trip and please post a pic of your Rapunzel dress when you finish it. Rapunzel is a fan favorite around here!


----------



## RMAMom

PurpleEars said:


> Well I am going to my friend's baby shower today. This is what I ended up making for her baby boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they would be considered culturally appropriate!



May I ask what pattern you used for these? My DD has a friend who is due any day now with a baby boy. I wanted to sew something for her but I am limited since she is having a boy. This may be a perfect idea!



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am coming out of Lurkdom with another question.  I made a wet bag for the baby's cloth diapers out of PUL fabric and I figured if I put a name on the bag we would have to decide on a name. ( I know it is not set in stone but at least a little more definite.)  Anyways, I have been having problems with puckering and using the medium weight tear away stabilizer so I tried the sample heavy weight that came with the machine.  It still puckered the PUL fabric.
> 
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong.  When I use cotton I figured I was pulling the fabric too tight so I have have tried to loosen it each time.  I have used tear away on the bottom and wash away on the top and it always seems to pucker. Every project seems to pucker on me.  I am very disappointed with my work and feeling very discouraged.
> 
> Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to do some onesies for the baby but at this point I am too discouraged.



I also prefer tear away stabilizer but unless I'm working with a really stiff fabric I find I get better results if I use two layers of it. I also use bobbin thread from my sewing store. 



NiniMorris said:


> Well, with all the build up I was hoping for something a bit more.  Unless you are going during that week, it really isn't so great.  (of course, I am entering in the contest each day!)
> 
> (Sort of like the non event that was held for Oct 1 last year.)  While I knew it wouldn't be something fantastic, I was really hoping for something a bit catchier... a little more flash... something a little longer...
> 
> Maybe NEXT leap day it will be bigger, flashier, a little longer...after all the Fantasyland Expansion will be complete.
> Nini



I agree, it was a real dud! I am really hoping that they extend the military deals again. I would love to spend a week at F&W in Nov with DH so I was hoping for a really great ticket price and discount on rooms. I'm not so patiently waiting for that!



DMGeurts said:


> I thought I would take a minute to show you all my latest creations...
> 
> I don't think I showed you all pictures of the girls with their gifts (I posted them in my PTR though - so sorry for the repeats)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison decided that she is too afraid of scaring the kiddos at Disney - so I am going to try to make her a different bag to carry in the parks most of the time...  She really wants a Dug bag from the movie Up!
> 
> Then my XL Toy Story Messenger bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the box pleats to the pockets and lined them in cow print, so when y ou have items in the pockets, the cow shows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main compartment interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all the pockets are lined in cow fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria modeling the bag for me...  After much thought, I've decided to use this bag as a carry-on only.  I was going to use it as a park bag, but it's just too big...  I plan to make a smaller one to carry in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I decided to carry a journal with me in the parks, so I can do our TR easier when we get back, so I made a journal cover in TS as well.  This is my own pattern, because I was too cheap to go out and buy one - but there are lots out there that are very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a magnetic strap and a pen loop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



Beautiful and creative as always! I love everything!! Your girls are beautiful and so grown up!


----------



## miprender

D----> Love all the bags that you have made ♥!



h518may said:


> Hi, just had to share my news.  My birthday was last week and I am getting a pe-770 embroidery machine.  Just ordered it from HSN.  I also got a Joanns  gift card to use.  I have a se 270d that I use for sewing and embroidery so I have all the supplies, plus a nice supply of designs I would like to try in 5×7.  Can't wait.
> 
> April



Congrats



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am coming out of Lurkdom with another question.  I made a wet bag for the baby's cloth diapers out of PUL fabric and I figured if I put a name on the bag we would have to decide on a name. ( I know it is not set in stone but at least a little more definite.)  Anyways, I have been having problems with puckering and using the medium weight tear away stabilizer so I tried the sample heavy weight that came with the machine.  It still puckered the PUL fabric.
> 
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong.  When I use cotton I figured I was pulling the fabric too tight so I have have tried to loosen it each time.  I have used tear away on the bottom and wash away on the top and it always seems to pucker. Every project seems to pucker on me.  I am very disappointed with my work and feeling very discouraged.
> 
> Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to do some onesies for the baby but at this point I am too discouraged.



Another problem could be your hoop. If your hoop is not holding the stabilizer nice and tight it could cause some puckering. I had this happen to me on a few shirts until I realized my hoop had become slightly distorted.



GlassSlippers said:


> I must be missing something. Why is this upsetting?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Like Nini said they had so much hype for this announcement only to have it be for a few weeks of buy 3 nights get 1 free which really isn't a deal and the 24hr park opening only a few can take advantage of on 2/29. I guess we were all hoping for something BIGGER



babynala said:


> Wow, you were busy.  Love the matching PJs for your DD and her dolls.  Great idea to use the onesie.  The Christmas skirt is so pretty and the dolls look all decked out too.



Thanks



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...



So cute. My baby boy just turned 4 and it is so sad they are growing up so fast.


----------



## cburnett27

Yes it is, it doesnt help when she rattles off all the things that she gets to to when she is 4, turning 4 has been a big deal for her, things like loosing teeth and getting her ears pierced and going to kindergarten.  I know not all of those things happen at 4 but she is convinced she gets to do big kid stuff now.



miprender said:


> So cute. My baby boy just turned 4 and it is so sad they are growing up so fast.


----------



## Dustykins

Hey all!  It's been awhile since I've been on here - lots of junk going on but not much sewing.  We did just book our room for our Disney trip this fall, though.  We'll be at the Treehouse Villas for 9 nights in September (whoohoo!).

I've got a question for you girls, though.  I have some birthday and Christmas money to spend and it's almost enough for a Brother SE400.  I know I'm never going to be able to put together enough for a PE 770, but is the SE400 good enough that I'm not going to be frustrated?  I know the hoop is kind of small, but I'm not sure that the extra couple of inches is really worth the extra $300 to me.  What do you girls think?


----------



## tricia

cburnett27 said:


> and Jessie...



Welcome!  Love the outfits and such a cute daughter too.


----------



## 729tink

Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet. 
Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!


----------



## cogero

I have a 4 year old boy and made him stuff for our last 2 trips. Also look in the photo bucket account


----------



## PurpleEars

Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am coming out of Lurkdom with another question.  I made a wet bag for the baby's cloth diapers out of PUL fabric and I figured if I put a name on the bag we would have to decide on a name. ( I know it is not set in stone but at least a little more definite.)  Anyways, I have been having problems with puckering and using the medium weight tear away stabilizer so I tried the sample heavy weight that came with the machine.  It still puckered the PUL fabric.
> 
> I don't understand what I am doing wrong.  When I use cotton I figured I was pulling the fabric too tight so I have have tried to loosen it each time.  I have used tear away on the bottom and wash away on the top and it always seems to pucker. Every project seems to pucker on me.  I am very disappointed with my work and feeling very discouraged.
> 
> Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.  I would really like to do some onesies for the baby but at this point I am too discouraged.



I would try using cutaway stabilizer.



DMGeurts said:


> I thought I quoted this the last time I visited - but I guess not.    I hope the shower was fun, and it looks like you made an awesome gift - I would have loved to have things like that when my girls were babies.  Great job!
> 
> I don't think I showed you all pictures of the girls with their gifts (I posted them in my PTR though - so sorry for the repeats)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison decided that she is too afraid of scaring the kiddos at Disney - so I am going to try to make her a different bag to carry in the parks most of the time...  She really wants a Dug bag from the movie Up!
> 
> Then my XL Toy Story Messenger bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria modeling the bag for me...  After much thought, I've decided to use this bag as a carry-on only.  I was going to use it as a park bag, but it's just too big...  I plan to make a smaller one to carry in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I decided to carry a journal with me in the parks, so I can do our TR easier when we get back, so I made a journal cover in TS as well.  This is my own pattern, because I was too cheap to go out and buy one - but there are lots out there that are very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> D~



Thanks for your comments on the bibs and burps. They were very easy to make!

Good job on the bags and the journal cover. I have the same Goofy hat that my aunt brought back from her trip in the late 80's! I don't think your TS bag is too big - mind you, I carry the large Rosetta in the parks!



babynala said:


> Glad you had fun at the baby shower.  Love the bibs and burp cloths and it seems mom did too.



The shower was a lot of fun. I felt somewhat guilty that she had to do all the cooking for it!



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...



Welcome and good job on those outfits!



RMAMom said:


> May I ask what pattern you used for these? My DD has a friend who is due any day now with a baby boy. I wanted to sew something for her but I am limited since she is having a boy. This may be a perfect idea!



The burpies were based on the free pattern from YMCT. The bibs were based on a pattern modified from the Perfect Bib from Patternplay from YMCT. The original pattern makes a pocket bib for the little guys who are learning to feed themselves, so I just made it smaller and removed the pocket.



Dustykins said:


> Hey all!  It's been awhile since I've been on here - lots of junk going on but not much sewing.  We did just book our room for our Disney trip this fall, though.  We'll be at the Treehouse Villas for 9 nights in September (whoohoo!).
> 
> I've got a question for you girls, though.  I have some birthday and Christmas money to spend and it's almost enough for a Brother SE400.  I know I'm never going to be able to put together enough for a PE 770, but is the SE400 good enough that I'm not going to be frustrated?  I know the hoop is kind of small, but I'm not sure that the extra couple of inches is really worth the extra $300 to me.  What do you girls think?



Congrats on your trip! I think it will depend on what you plan to do with the embroidery. I have a 270D and I have a major case of hoop envy. Having said that, I make do with what I have. Just remember, 4x4 = 16 and 5x7 = 35, so you are actually getting a little over twice the area with the 770.


----------



## miprender

cburnett27 said:


> Yes it is, it doesnt help when she rattles off all the things that she gets to to when she is 4, turning 4 has been a big deal for her, things like loosing teeth and getting her ears pierced and going to kindergarten.  I know not all of those things happen at 4 but she is convinced she gets to do big kid stuff now.



My son is fine with still be a baby and doesn't want to grow up but just knowing he is four just makes me so sad.



Dustykins said:


> Hey all!  It's been awhile since I've been on here - lots of junk going on but not much sewing.  We did just book our room for our Disney trip this fall, though.  We'll be at the Treehouse Villas for 9 nights in September (whoohoo!).
> 
> I've got a question for you girls, though.  I have some birthday and Christmas money to spend and it's almost enough for a Brother SE400.  I know I'm never going to be able to put together enough for a PE 770, but is the SE400 good enough that I'm not going to be frustrated?  I know the hoop is kind of small, but I'm not sure that the extra couple of inches is really worth the extra $300 to me.  What do you girls think?



I know I had hoop envy very quickly and though you can do everything on a 4x4 it really does look small on adult clothing. If you can swing the extra $300 (maybe ask for an advances on Bday and Christmas gifts) I would try to save for the PE770.

When are you going in July? We will be down there 6/23-7/6.



729tink said:


> Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
> I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!



 I have two boys and I made them shorts using Carla's Easy Fit pants with appliqued  Tshirts  and others have made the bowling shirts.


----------



## mphalens

729tink said:


> Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
> I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!



Hi  
You can come check out my TR for cute boys clothes   We just got back and I have an almost 7 yr old and a 3.5 yr old.  I agree, there are so many cute things for girls, but you can do some really cool things for boys that are super easy too   Carla C's easy fit pants can be embellished SO many ways and her bowling shirt isn't too difficult.  These two together can make for some adorable outfits


----------



## PurpleEars

729tink said:


> Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
> I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!



Welcome! I would suggest Easy Fits and/or the bowling shirts for boys (both of which are available on YMCT). Also, as it is your DS's first birthday, you can always do some bibs too! Oh I would also suggest a bucket hat to help protect him from the sun. There are lots that you can do for a boy.


----------



## RMAMom

*I need some advise / opinions* I'd like to make a baby changing pad but I don't now what to use to make it. Should I use PUL or Laminated fabric or something else entirely. I want it to be wipeable but not necessarily waterproof.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mphalens

RMAMom said:


> *I need some advise / opinions* I'd like to make a baby changing pad but I don't now what to use to make it. Should I use PUL or Laminated fabric or something else entirely. I want it to be wipeable but not necessarily waterproof.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



I cloth diapered my younger son so I always had a wet bag with me.  It was made out of PUL lined cotton and made a great changing pad 

Oilcloth or PUL would be my recommendation - for at least one side of it. . .I picked up an AWESOME tie-dyed oilcloth piece at Joann's a while back. . . I'm saving it until I need some sort of funky baby gift


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> I am still learning to use my digitizing program.  I am making progress but it is slow.  I bought a set of dvd workbooks to teach me how to use the program.  It is a huge help.  It has explained most of what is confusing to me.  I have only finished the first workbook.  I have two more to go.  I am doing it slowly and repeating some of the lessons so that I get every detail since the instructor moves very rapidly.  I am enjoying it even though I have gotten frustrated a few times.


What program did you get?  Sounds like you are figuring it out.  I would probably get so frustrated I would never go back to it.  To cheer you on:  



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...


The little skirt you made is so darling, love those ruffles.  Jessie is a favorite of mine and the dress you made is so original.  Your little model is really cute too.  



729tink said:


> Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
> I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!



 It sounds like you are on your way.  As others have said Carla's easy fit pants pattern are very easy and you can make some cute shorts.  Maryanne did lots of cute things for her boys that she posted on her trip report.  I have never made them but I know others have made the Reversible Romper by CarlaC http://www.youcanmakethis.com/produ...rsiblerompersboysandgirlssizesnewbornto5t.htm  (I think others have used the snap tape on the legs to make it easier).  I'm not sure it is in the photobucket account but I've seen someone take red shorts and put white buttons in the front of the shorts and pair it with a black t-shrit to make a Mickey inspired outfit.  I wish my son was little again so I could make him wear that!  The bowling shirt is fairly easy but might be a little hot for a one year old in July.


----------



## aboveH20

cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...



Great job. I love the skirt -- how fun to have so many ruffles.



729tink said:


> Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
> I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!



 Welcome.

I'm looking for cute ideas for boys, too, but my boys are 24 and 26 so it may be harder for me. 

PS  I'm not old, just my kids are.


----------



## tricia

729tink said:


> Hi . . . I've been lurking for quite some time now and I wanted to say hi.
> I am a huge Disney Fan and I LOVE looking at all of the amazing things you have created. Reading DMGuerts PTR about how she just up and started sewing one day inspired me to try it out myself. So I asked my DH's grandmother if she had an old sewing machine lying around and she brought me one of her old ones. It's a JC Penney model, I have no instructions booklet, but I played around with it enough and I was able to sew my 5 month old some pants. I would post a photo, but I don't have enough posts yet.
> Anywho, we're going for my DS's first birthday and my 30th this July and I now I can't wait to make more for him to wear!! The problem is, most of the stuff you can make is for girls. Does anyone have cute ideas for boys? I'd appreciate any suggestions you throw my way!



Seems like you got lots of good advice already.  The best of which is to check out Marianne's trip report, cause she made some awesome stuff for her little guys.



babynala said:


> It sounds like you are on your way.  As others have said Carla's easy fit pants pattern are very easy and you can make some cute shorts.  Maryanne did lots of cute things for her boys that she posted on her trip report.  I have never made them but I know others have made the Reversible Romper by CarlaC http://www.youcanmakethis.com/produ...rsiblerompersboysandgirlssizesnewbornto5t.htm  (I think others have used the snap tape on the legs to make it easier).  I'm not sure it is in the photobucket account but I've seen someone take red shorts and put white buttons in the front of the shorts and pair it with a black t-shrit to make a Mickey inspired outfit.  I wish my son was little again so I could make him wear that!  The bowling shirt is fairly easy but might be a little hot for a one year old in July.



I don't line my bowling shirts and my DS finds them lighter than t-shirts if I make them that way.  They are fairly stiff if you line them and he likes his clothes to drape a bit better.


----------



## mandyb

Hi all! Haven't been around here in awhile but I've been keeping up with everyone on FB  quick question: I've managed to get my hands on a bit of the super cute "friends around the world" fabric everyone likes to use for epcot customs and I have someone asking me to split it with them. Is this stuff _really hard to find? As in, if I let her have this am I never going to find it again? Tried looking for it on etsy and can't find a thing! And I'm worried if I don't have enough when I am ready to use it that I wont be able to get anymore! Thought you ladies would know!_


----------



## Disneymom1218

mandyb said:


> Hi all! Haven't been around here in awhile but I've been keeping up with everyone on FB  quick question: I've managed to get my hands on a bit of the super cute "friends around the world" fabric everyone likes to use for epcot customs and I have someone asking me to split it with them. Is this stuff _really hard to find? As in, if I let her have this am I never going to find it again? Tried looking for it on etsy and can't find a thing! And I'm worried if I don't have enough when I am ready to use it that I wont be able to get anymore! Thought you ladies would know!_


_

I , personally, have had a rough time trying to find it at all. If it were me I would keep it and not share it. Maybe pass on what is left when you are done? Just my $0.02 
 Can't wait to see what you make with it._


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Oh, and I have an addition to my earlier statement....  *Andrea (for sure)...  *Who else did I miss???    Because I would hate to leave anyone out.
> 
> D~



Very behind so I just skimmed the last few pages but I surely didn't miss this!!!

Everyone's items are fabulous and I adore the 4 y/o with the ruffle backed skirt and Mickey head zebra t-  I would like one of her please!  Eeks on losing teeth at 4 -- my dd lost her first at age 7.

Flora -- beautiful items, especially the skirt for the auction -- it's awesome!

Cheryl -- love the quilt and the snowman dresses are fab -- for not liking ric-rac it's funny that that's how you differentiated the dresses. I would have sent you some cookies had I known you'd make my dd a dress!  The AG clothes I gave her are all tight and she has a hard time putting them on.  I think Samantha must have gained weight over the holidays.  The clothes I make her fit her just fine.

The reason I haven't been posting is that I haven't taken pics of what I've made.  I still have to finish my waist band on an AG skirt and hopefully early next week I'll get some pics posted.  Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## cburnett27

Thanks   DH and I were both late in losing our baby teeth so i'm sure she's got a ways to go.  That comes from a few of her friends having older sisters... I tried explaining they just dont fall out at 4 but she doesnt believe me, lol





VBAndrea said:


> Very behind so I just skimmed the last few pages but I surely didn't miss this!!!
> 
> Everyone's items are fabulous and I adore the 4 y/o with the ruffle backed skirt and Mickey head zebra t-  I would like one of her please!  Eeks on losing teeth at 4 -- my dd lost her first at age 7.
> .


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Eeks on losing teeth at 4 -- my dd lost her first at age 7.



My older dd knocked her front teeth loose when she fell at age 4.  They didn't fall out until she was 5.  Of course they didn't grow back in until she was 7 1/2 so I have lots of cute toothless pictures of her.  Younger dd lost her front teeth at 5 and they grew in pretty quickly.

I have a couple of outfits almost finished for my niece.  I will post pictures of them when they are done.

Had a terrible thing happen here last night.  One of our neighbors, who is also a teacher where my girls went to elementary school, was hit by a van while walking her dog.  She was hit 2 doors down from our house and while I did not see her get hit, I saw her just moments before the accident when I was leaving on an errand.  I nearly stopped to congratulate her on her new grandson but I was in a rush.   Her son (the father of the new grandson) is a teacher at my girls' middle school so the family is extremely connected to the community.  Anyhow, they had to fly her to the shock trauma unit and she had surgery on her head last night.  We are all hoping and praying she is ok.


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> I cloth diapered my younger son so I always had a wet bag with me.  It was made out of PUL lined cotton and made a great changing pad
> 
> Oilcloth or PUL would be my recommendation - for at least one side of it. . .I picked up an AWESOME tie-dyed oilcloth piece at Joann's a while back. . . I'm saving it until I need some sort of funky baby gift



*Mariann*....I did that too! DD3 was cloth diapered from birth, DS from about 10 mos...the wet bag as changing pad was wonderful! I give new moms wet bags even if they don't cloth diaper.....we use the old ones to hold extra clothes in the car now in case of accidents, remove clean clothes...place soiled ones in...no bad car smell if someone gets tummy sick.

@ *RMAmom*  PUL is actually easier to find than it used to be....my Joann's has it now. I wish they had had it when I was diapering! course then I wouldn't have found so many fun online fabric stores  you could put PUL on one side and flannel or cotton interlock on the side touching baby. If you use PUL use a walking foot and a ballpoint needle. Also if you have any polar fleece....it will also keep things from leaking through....DD had several bed pads that were flannel/ fleece....fleece side down flannel to child....kept bed dry for potty accidents...that would work as a changing pad too.


----------



## RMAMom

PurpleEars said:


> The burpies were based on the free pattern from YMCT. The bibs were based on a pattern modified from the Perfect Bib from Patternplay from YMCT. The original pattern makes a pocket bib for the little guys who are learning to feed themselves, so I just made it smaller and removed the pocket.



Thank you!



mphalens said:


> I cloth diapered my younger son so I always had a wet bag with me.  It was made out of PUL lined cotton and made a great changing pad
> 
> Oilcloth or PUL would be my recommendation - for at least one side of it. . .I picked up an AWESOME tie-dyed oilcloth piece at Joann's a while back. . . I'm saving it until I need some sort of funky baby gift



Thank you



dianemom2 said:


> Had a terrible thing happen here last night.  One of our neighbors, who is also a teacher where my girls went to elementary school, was hit by a van while walking her dog.  She was hit 2 doors down from our house and while I did not see her get hit, I saw her just moments before the accident when I was leaving on an errand.  I nearly stopped to congratulate her on her new grandson but I was in a rush.   Her son (the father of the new grandson) is a teacher at my girls' middle school so the family is extremely connected to the community.  Anyhow, they had to fly her to the shock trauma unit and she had surgery on her head last night.  We are all hoping and praying she is ok.


How horrifying! I will be praying for her speedy recovery.



Meshell2002 said:


> *RMAmom*  PUL is actually easier to find than it used to be....my Joann's has it now. I wish they had had it when I was diapering! course then I wouldn't have found so many fun online fabric stores  you could put PUL on one side and flannel or cotton interlock on the side touching baby. If you use PUL use a walking foot and a ballpoint needle. Also if you have any polar fleece....it will also keep things from leaking through....DD had several bed pads that were flannel/ fleece....fleece side down flannel to child....kept bed dry for potty accidents...that would work as a changing pad too.



Thank you!

Thanks for the hints and tips on the changing pad. I thought it would make a great baby gift and will post a pic when I finish. PUL is a new fabric for me so I am sure I will have a learning curve.


----------



## miprender

mandyb said:


> Hi all! Haven't been around here in awhile but I've been keeping up with everyone on FB  quick question: I've managed to get my hands on a bit of the super cute "friends around the world" fabric everyone likes to use for epcot customs and I have someone asking me to split it with them. Is this stuff _really hard to find? As in, if I let her have this am I never going to find it again? Tried looking for it on etsy and can't find a thing! And I'm worried if I don't have enough when I am ready to use it that I wont be able to get anymore! Thought you ladies would know!_


_

From what I have seen posted you might just want to hoard all the fabric



VBAndrea said:



			The reason I haven't been posting is that I haven't taken pics of what I've made.  I still have to finish my waist band on an AG skirt and hopefully early next week I'll get some pics posted.  Don't hold your breath though.
		
Click to expand...


I read to that your doggies were sick too. Hope they are feeling better.



dianemom2 said:



			My older dd knocked her front teeth loose when she fell at age 4.  They didn't fall out until she was 5.  Of course they didn't grow back in until she was 7 1/2 so I have lots of cute toothless pictures of her.  Younger dd lost her front teeth at 5 and they grew in pretty quickly.
		
Click to expand...


My DD8 still hasn't had her 6 year old molars come in yet The dentist can feel them but they just don't want to come out yet



dianemom2 said:



			Had a terrible thing happen here last night.  One of our neighbors, who is also a teacher where my girls went to elementary school, was hit by a van while walking her dog.  She was hit 2 doors down from our house and while I did not see her get hit, I saw her just moments before the accident when I was leaving on an errand.  I nearly stopped to congratulate her on her new grandson but I was in a rush.   Her son (the father of the new grandson) is a teacher at my girls' middle school so the family is extremely connected to the community.  Anyhow, they had to fly her to the shock trauma unit and she had surgery on her head last night.  We are all hoping and praying she is ok.
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully she will be alright. Did they catch the person yet?_


----------



## RMAMom

Sorry, double post.


----------



## mphalens

I have to say "Thanks!" for all the nice comments on the stuff I made for my boys   You don't know how much it means to me to have y'all recommend looking at my TR for cute boy ideas 




Meshell2002 said:


> *Mariann*....I did that too! DD3 was cloth diapered from birth, DS from about 10 mos...the wet bag as changing pad was wonderful! I give new moms wet bags even if they don't cloth diaper.....we use the old ones to hold extra clothes in the car now in case of accidents, remove clean clothes...place soiled ones in...no bad car smell if someone gets tummy sick.



I still use my wet bags too!!!  They are awesome, aren't they?  Our Joann's sells PUL now too - I remember when I was starting out cloth diapering and thought I'd make my own and only being able to find WHITE PUL at the Joann's near my mom's house . . .   None of the colors and fun stuff like they have now!


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> Hopefully she will be alright. Did they catch the person yet?


Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.

Here are things that I have been working on this week:

A baby onesie:





A Snow White skirt and top:















And an Ariel skirt and top:









I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.


----------



## cogero

Diane I love the projects you have made. So cute. Love the appliques.


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> Very behind so I just skimmed the last few pages but I surely didn't miss this!!!
> 
> Everyone's items are fabulous and I adore the 4 y/o with the ruffle backed skirt and Mickey head zebra t-  I would like one of her please!  Eeks on losing teeth at 4 -- my dd lost her first at age 7.
> 
> Flora -- beautiful items, especially the skirt for the auction -- it's awesome!
> 
> Cheryl -- love the quilt and the snowman dresses are fab -- for not liking ric-rac it's funny that that's how you differentiated the dresses. I would have sent you some cookies had I known you'd make my dd a dress!  The AG clothes I gave her are all tight and she has a hard time putting them on.  I think Samantha must have gained weight over the holidays.  The clothes I make her fit her just fine.
> 
> The reason I haven't been posting is that I haven't taken pics of what I've made.  I still have to finish my waist band on an AG skirt and hopefully early next week I'll get some pics posted.  Don't hold your breath though.



Welcome back Andrea! I was starting to get worried about you!



dianemom2 said:


> Had a terrible thing happen here last night.  One of our neighbors, who is also a teacher where my girls went to elementary school, was hit by a van while walking her dog.  She was hit 2 doors down from our house and while I did not see her get hit, I saw her just moments before the accident when I was leaving on an errand.  I nearly stopped to congratulate her on her new grandson but I was in a rush.   Her son (the father of the new grandson) is a teacher at my girls' middle school so the family is extremely connected to the community.  Anyhow, they had to fly her to the shock trauma unit and she had surgery on her head last night.  We are all hoping and praying she is ok.



Oh no, I hope she will recover quickly. I will pray for her family and the driver too!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.



Great job on the outfits. Are those applique your designs? They are very cute! I actually didn't notice about Ariel's hair colour "issues" until you mentioned it.


----------



## tinkbell13

I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.

I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).

I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.











My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.

After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!


----------



## cburnett27

Those designs are adorable, I LOVE the Snow White one especially!


dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.
> 
> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.




Those are great!!  I wish I would have planned better so I could have made DD a small bag to carry her stuff with her.  As it is i'll be lucky to finish her birthday top/dress, not sure which i'm doing yet and Rapunzel. 


tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).
> 
> I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.
> 
> After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.



They look great.  I especially like the onesie.  I bet it was fun to hoop!



tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).
> 
> I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.
> 
> After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!



Very nice.  Isn't that one of the best parts about sewing -- you can make a few modifications, change the fabric, and you have a totally different looks.


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

Thank you for the tip on the bobbin thread.  I bought both white and black.  The owner of the store told me to try mid weight tear away doubled up.  I will also try using a ballpoint needle on the PUL that was suggested to a different poster.  

You all are so amazing and such a wealth of information.  I appreciate it and just love to see all of your beautiful creations!

Now on to a changing pad for the diaper bag.  Although I would really like to make my own diaper bag if anyone has suggestions for a pattern.  T-16 days until baby!


----------



## VBAndrea

I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.

First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):






These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):










DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:










And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:





And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:





Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> I read to that your doggies were sick too. Hope they are feeling better.


Just my boy was sick and he has now gone 48 hours without vomiting or diarrhea so I think he's all better.  He's remained very energetic too (aside form his usual long winter naps).  Thank you for thinking of him.



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.
> 
> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.


I'm very sorry to hear about your neighbor.  And it's even worse to know she was hit by someone she knew.  Clearly all accidental, but I can imagine the guilt.  One of my neighbor's has a friend whose child died from the father accidentally running over him while backing out of the driveway.  Imagine that guilt.  DH once backed into our stroller (quite rapidly) but thankfully our ds had cried and had taken him out a few minutes before.  My sister has a backup camera on her SUV and I would love one.  Anyway, I'm rambling.  I am hoping for a speedy recover for your neighbor.

I love all your projects.  Snow White is my favorite!  I  the glittery red you used -- it's a beautiful applique.  And I didn't even notice the red on Ariel -- I had to go back and look.



PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back Andrea! I was starting to get worried about you!


Thanks   All is well -- just busy with the holidays but thankfully things are calming down now.



tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).
> 
> I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.
> 
> After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!


They are fabulous!  Your applique looks perfect


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.
> 
> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again



Love it all, really like the bookmarks. DD Christmas dress fabric is fantastic! Did she pick that out?

Glad your pup is feeling better.


----------



## VBAndrea

RMAMom said:


> Love it all, really like the bookmarks. DD Christmas dress fabric is fantastic! Did she pick that out?
> 
> Glad your pup is feeling better.



Yes, dd picked out the $9.99/yd fabric from the quilt store that doesn't accept competitors coupons.  I bought 2.5 yards initially but that wasn't even quite enough for the skirt so I had to go back and get more.  She loves the horses though and I like the bright colors.  I wish she wanted a pattern that required less fabric, but noooooo, she had to have the twirl.  I made it long so it will last her awhile.  It's not really Christmas fabric, but with the gold in it it's not everyday fabric either.  I made the bodice a size 5 and she's 8 years old now, but she still has room in the sz 5 -- I can just redo the bodice next year if need be (now have enough fabric to do that and enough to make her AG doll a dress too).


----------



## aboveH20

VBAndrea said:


> I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.
> 
> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again



You've been busy.  And such variety.  (I still remember my sixth grade teacher saying that we could begin sentences with And AFTER we got published.  Depending upon how strickly you define "published" I can start sentences with And.  Anyway . . . . )  I think I've seen the same skirt tute.  I made a skirt with 32" and the t-shirt didn't fit so well.

I've been trying to figure out a way to make my own hangers.  (I'm the one that's too cheap to buy a brush.)  Dorrrine's in a box (my husband still hasn't met her) and Ginger's displayed on a shelf, but as part of my sewing quadrant reorganization I want to have my clothes out.  If I'm going to sew just for myself, I may as well see what I sew!

And great job on your Big Give things.

And I love how you did the ribbons on the girls' bookmarks.  Was that an ITH?

And your daughter's Christmas dress is so bright and colorful.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Diane I love the projects you have made. So cute. Love the appliques.


Thanks!


PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the outfits. Are those applique your designs? They are very cute! I actually didn't notice about Ariel's hair colour "issues" until you mentioned it.


No they are not my designs.  I haven't learned the applique portion yet. I am hoping to get to it next week.



tinkbell13 said:


> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.


Your bags turned out great.  I am very impressed that you were able to make them without a pattern.  And your appliques look wonderful!



aboveH20 said:


> They look great.  I especially like the onesie.  I bet it was fun to hoop!


Actually it wasn't too bad to hoop that onesie.  It was a size 6 months so not too tiny.  I hooped it and then cut open the sides to move the back part out of the way.  Then I sewed it back together when I was finished appliqueing it.



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Thank you for the tip on the bobbin thread.  I bought both white and black.  The owner of the store told me to try mid weight tear away doubled up.  I will also try using a ballpoint needle on the PUL that was suggested to a different poster.


Glad we could help out.  Make sure to post some pictures of your finished projects!  And I guess you're going to have to change your Dis name very soon.



VBAndrea said:


> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again


Love all your projects.  They turned out very well.  The horse fabric on the dress is so pretty.  I love the bright colors. The bookmarks are such nice holiday gifts for your kids' classmates.  How nice that they have such small classes.  I didn't make too many AG outfits for my girls since they were so into the historical clothes.  They never really wanted every day, regular stuff for their dolls to wear.  I certainly wasn't about to attempt making Felicity's tea gown or Samantha's party dress.  Too hard to work on such small stuff!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your neighbor.  And it's even worse to know she was hit by someone she knew.  Clearly all accidental, but I can imagine the guilt.  One of my neighbor's has a friend whose child died from the father accidentally running over him while backing out of the driveway.  Imagine that guilt.  DH once backed into our stroller (quite rapidly) but thankfully our ds had cried and had taken him out a few minutes before.  My sister has a backup camera on her SUV and I would love one.  Anyway, I'm rambling.  I am hoping for a speedy recover for your neighbor.
> 
> I love all your projects.  Snow White is my favorite!  I  the glittery red you used -- it's a beautiful applique.  And I didn't even notice the red on Ariel -- I had to go back and look.


I have the back up camera on my mini van and I love it.  We have a very long, narrow driveway and it has saved me tons of times.  Otherwise I'd run off the driveway half the time I was backing up!  I don't know exactly how my neighbor is doing.  I heard that they will keep her in a medically induced coma for several more days to keep give her the rest she needs to heal.

I am very happy with how the appliques turned out.  I am glad that the red on Ariel isn't too noticeable.  I am sure I looked at the applique much more closely than most other people will look at it.  It is for my niece and she is a messy eater still so it won't look nice for long anyhow.  I bought a few more from the same designer and I want to try them out soon.  I guess I will probably do a few more shirts for my niece.  Her birthday is in March and I am starting to get some stuff made for her.  My nephew's birthday is also in March and I need to make a couple of new bowling shirts for him.  I guess I have some work to do!

My synagogue asked me to donate something for their upcoming silent auction.  Last year I did a tie dye and embroidered tallit.  I can't do the same thing so I am trying to think up a good thing to donate this year.  I spent part of today online trying to get some good ideas but so far I haven't come up with anything great.


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).
> 
> I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.
> 
> After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!



Great job on the bags! They look wonderful! By the way, I noticed where you live! We used to live in London, Ontario.



VBAndrea said:


> I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.
> 
> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again



Great job on everything. Nice save on the BG! I am sure they appreciated them very much. The Christmas dress is lovely, so are the other items you made.



dianemom2 said:


> No they are not my designs.  I haven't learned the applique portion yet. I am hoping to get to it next week.
> 
> My synagogue asked me to donate something for their upcoming silent auction.  Last year I did a tie dye and embroidered tallit.  I can't do the same thing so I am trying to think up a good thing to donate this year.  I spent part of today online trying to get some good ideas but so far I haven't come up with anything great.



I actually found applique pretty easy when I used Stitch Era for a few simple things. I hope you will get going on that pretty soon!

I don't have any suggestions for a slient auction for the synagogue. I know my church likes baked goods (you should see the ruckus at our pie auction each year). We actually stopped doing the "crafty" types of fundraiser and switch to food-based fundraiser instead.


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> You've been busy.  And such variety.  (I still remember my sixth grade teacher saying that we could begin sentences with And AFTER we got published.  Depending upon how strickly you define "published" I can start sentences with And.  Anyway . . . . )  I think I've seen the same skirt tute.  I made a skirt with 32" and the t-shirt didn't fit so well.
> 
> I've been trying to figure out a way to make my own hangers.  (I'm the one that's too cheap to buy a brush.)  Dorrrine's in a box (my husband still hasn't met her) and Ginger's displayed on a shelf, but as part of my sewing quadrant reorganization I want to have my clothes out.  If I'm going to sew just for myself, I may as well see what I sew!
> 
> And great job on your Big Give things.
> 
> And I love how you did the ribbons on the girls' bookmarks.  Was that an ITH?
> 
> And your daughter's Christmas dress is so bright and colorful.


I saw a tute on YouTube for making AG hangers out of wire.  The guy put some nails in a board for the outline shape and then bended wire around them.  Probably easy once you get things bought and set up.  I instead went to e-bay and saw hanger prices there and then headed to the AG site and put my order in as it was cheaper than e-bay.

Bookmarks were not ITH.  This is the tut:
http://7layerstudio.typepad.com/7_layer_studio/2008/09/scrap-savvy-bookmark-tutorial.html

They are easy to make and go together quickly.  I wish I had an idea of something to sew up for Valentine's for the kids, but instead I have a list of a million things I want to make for the kids and I have tons of shirts bought to applique on, so I'll busy myself doing that.  I need to set a goal of two shirts per week or something to actually get them done.  I will try writing it on my to do list and see if that helps.



dianemom2 said:


> Love all your projects.  They turned out very well.  The horse fabric on the dress is so pretty.  I love the bright colors. The bookmarks are such nice holiday gifts for your kids' classmates.  How nice that they have such small classes.  I didn't make too many AG outfits for my girls since they were so into the historical clothes.  They never really wanted every day, regular stuff for their dolls to wear.  I certainly wasn't about to attempt making Felicity's tea gown or Samantha's party dress.  Too hard to work on such small stuff!
> 
> 
> I have the back up camera on my mini van and I love it.  We have a very long, narrow driveway and it has saved me tons of times.  Otherwise I'd run off the driveway half the time I was backing up!  I don't know exactly how my neighbor is doing.  I heard that they will keep her in a medically induced coma for several more days to keep give her the rest she needs to heal.
> 
> I am very happy with how the appliques turned out.  I am glad that the red on Ariel isn't too noticeable.  I am sure I looked at the applique much more closely than most other people will look at it.  It is for my niece and she is a messy eater still so it won't look nice for long anyhow.  I bought a few more from the same designer and I want to try them out soon.  I guess I will probably do a few more shirts for my niece.  Her birthday is in March and I am starting to get some stuff made for her.  My nephew's birthday is also in March and I need to make a couple of new bowling shirts for him.  I guess I have some work to do!
> 
> My synagogue asked me to donate something for their upcoming silent auction.  Last year I did a tie dye and embroidered tallit.  I can't do the same thing so I am trying to think up a good thing to donate this year.  I spent part of today online trying to get some good ideas but so far I haven't come up with anything great.


I've seen free patterns for some of the historical dresses, though Carla's are more my cup of tea.  My dd seems to be happier with the more modern clothes, though yesterday when I went to do my pics she had Samantha dressed in her meet dress (with pink cell phone in hand on her flowered lounge chair!).  

How old is your niece?  My dd is very sloppy too, although she's drastically improved over the past year.  I think she has only completely ruined one shirt this year and it wasn't appliqued on so I wasn't too furious.

I had to look up what a tallit was.  I think I would just donate something every day useful --I would bid on one of those purses you have made recently and think that would be a great donation.

Your neighbor sounds like she's not in great shape.  I hope her recovery is smooth.


----------



## Restrasz

You are all so talented! Not sure mine will ever be good enough to post but I'll sure try.  Keep sewing and I'll keep looking!


----------



## NiniMorris

I really hate when I turn off my computer to take it traveling.... sometimes I loose my quotes.  (but only if I have multiple quotes)  Yup...you guessed it!  I had multiple quotes!)

Unfortunately, there is only one I can half way remember...on the applique that the red 'ran' a tad bit...it looked to me like she was wearing a bit of blush on one cheek...I liked it!  It reminded me of when I used to make things for my step mother.  She always told me my dolls did not have enough color so she always used paint and added color to their cheeks!  (I used to make Cabbage Patch type dolls back in the late 70's and early 80's)  I could see my stepmother adding blush to the other cheek to match!


To everyone else that I missed... great stuff posted!  If I had time I would go back and grab them all again, but I probably won't so I won't promise!  LOL!





Hopefully this cold is going to leave me alone for a while so I can get back to work!  I have too much to do to take naps!

Nini


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I instead went to e-bay and saw hanger prices there and then headed to the AG site and put my order in as it was cheaper than e-bay.
> 
> How old is your niece?  My dd is very sloppy too, although she's drastically improved over the past year.  I think she has only completely ruined one shirt this year and it wasn't appliqued on so I wasn't too furious.
> 
> I had to look up what a tallit was.  I think I would just donate something every day useful --I would bid on one of those purses you have made recently and think that would be a great donation.
> 
> Your neighbor sounds like she's not in great shape.  I hope her recovery is smooth.


Smart of you to check AG to see prices.  Sometimes the things on ebay are bid so much higher than just going to AG and buying them there!

My niece will turn 5 in March.  My younger dd was always a very messy eater but my older one was neat.  It was hard for us though because my younger dd is bigger than my older one and we had hand me ups instead of hand me downs.  I always had to replace the shirts that my younger dd had gotten stains all over instead of just being able to re-use an entire outfit.

It will be several more days, maybe weeks before we know about my neighbor's prognosis.  We are praying for her every day.

One of the purses that I made would be a good donation to the silent auction.  They are looking for something handmade.  Apparently the the tallit that I made last year brought in a very nice amount of money.  I'd like to make something that would bring in a similar amount.


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Unfortunately, there is only one I can half way remember...on the applique that the red 'ran' a tad bit...it looked to me like she was wearing a bit of blush on one cheek...I liked it!  It reminded me of when I used to make things for my step mother.  She always told me my dolls did not have enough color so she always used paint and added color to their cheeks!  (I used to make Cabbage Patch type dolls back in the late 70's and early 80's)  I could see my stepmother adding blush to the other cheek to match!
> 
> 
> Hopefully this cold is going to leave me alone for a while so I can get back to work!  I have too much to do to take naps!
> 
> Nini


Sorry, I meant to grab your quote on my previous post and I didn't.

I am glad that you think that the red that ran a little bit looks ok.   I'd love to see some pictures of the dolls that you made.  Did you take some?  Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.
> 
> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.




I am so sorry about your neighbor Diane, I will be praying for her.

ANd I love everything you made - I didn't notice Ariel's hair either...  I had to go back and squint before I saw it - so I don't think anyone will notice.  



tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).
> 
> I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.
> 
> After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!



These turned out great!  I love them!  



VBAndrea said:


> I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.
> 
> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again



I love the BG outfits - those appliques turned out fabulous!

And I love your dd's dress, as well - despite being bright - I really like the fabric she chose.  

And, of course, the AG outfits are adorable.

Did you all ever find a tutoril for AG leggings out of socks???  If not, I'd be happy to do a quick one for you.  

D~


----------



## 729tink

tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> I haven't really sewn anything other than pant hems for several years. I think the last thing I made before this was the crib set for my DS just over 11 years ago. Before that, it was probably high school home ec class (knee buttoned knickers if I remember correctly!!!).
> 
> I was fairly happy with the way they turned out. I looked at a couple of messenger bags in a local store, checked out a couple of pattern books at Fabricland, decided how big I wanted them and then cut out some fabric and started sewing. This was my first attempt ever at applique and I have several test pieces to remind me of what not to do in future!  The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.
> 
> After seeing so many of your beautiful projects on here, I am hooked and want to buy an embroidery machine so I can do some t-shirts for our upcoming trip. Even if I don't get a new machine, I know I will at least be able to make some basic applique t-shirts for us. I think I might have to go fabric shopping this weekend!



LOVE your bags! Any tips on first time applique - ing? I'm getting ready to try my hand at it.


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> Actually it wasn't too bad to hoop that onesie.  It was a size 6 months so not too tiny.  I hooped it and then cut open the sides to move the back part out of the way.  Then I sewed it back together when I was finished appliqueing it.



I forgot about cutting the sides apart.  I did that once for a small BG shirt.



PurpleEars said:


> I don't have any suggestions for a slient auction for the synagogue. I know my church likes baked goods (you should see the ruckus at our pie auction each year). We actually stopped doing the "crafty" types of fundraiser and switch to food-based fundraiser instead.



That switch seems like a good idea.  I'm still haunted by the time I made little "heads" using plastic canvas that you fill with a Hershey's kiss and then when the cheeks are pushed the mouth opens.  They sold them for 25¢. *25¢!*  The following year I decided to be a shopper not a donator.



VBAndrea said:


> I saw a tute on YouTube for making AG hangers out of wire.  The guy put some nails in a board for the outline shape and then bended wire around them.  Probably easy once you get things bought and set up.  I instead went to e-bay and saw hanger prices there and then headed to the AG site and put my order in as it was cheaper than e-bay.



That's what I should do.  I have wire of various thicknesses (I don't think that's what you call if when you're talking about wire).



VBAndrea said:


> Bookmarks were not ITH.  This is the tut:
> http://7layerstudio.typepad.com/7_layer_studio/2008/09/scrap-savvy-bookmark-tutorial.html



I checked it out. Thanks.

Am I right that bookmarks evaporate after a few months?  I don't know how many bookmarks I've had over the years, but I never seem to have one when I need one.



VBAndrea said:


> They are easy to make and go together quickly.  I wish I had an idea of something to sew up for Valentine's for the kids, but instead I have a list of a million things I want to make for the kids and I have tons of shirts bought to applique on, so I'll busy myself doing that.  I need to set a goal of two shirts per week or something to actually get them done.  I will try writing it on my to do list and see if that helps.



One year when I was room mother I made covers for the individual packages of tissues for the kids and put their names on them -- back in the day it was with puffy paint.  I'm not entirely sure how much the kids appreciated them, but they looked nice on the table.  Every once in a while my son's surfaces around the house.




NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully this cold is going to leave me alone for a while so I can get back to work!  I have too much to do to take naps!
> 
> Nini



Hope your cold is better soon.

I  naps.



DMGeurts said:


> ANd I love everything you made - I didn't notice Ariel's hair either...  I had to go back and squint before I saw it - so I don't think anyone will notice.
> 
> And I love your dd's dress, as well - despite being bright - I really like the fabric she chose.
> 
> And, of course, the AG outfits are adorable.
> 
> 
> D~



 And I just wanted to tell you that I'm watching you.


----------



## tinkbell13

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on the bags! I am really happy with them. They are really basic bags with a simple first time applique and were super simple to make but I thought it was a good project to get back into the swing of sewing again. I am already planning changes/additions I am going to make for the bags for my MIL and SIL.



729tink said:


> LOVE your bags! Any tips on first time applique - ing? I'm getting ready to try my hand at it.



Thanks! I have two pieces of advice.
1. Check out the applique tutorial by Heather Sue. I believe I found the link to it on the first page of this thread. It was very easy to follow.
2. Practice. Lots and lots of practice before doing it on something you want to keep. I started with just doing straight lines to get the feeding right, then moved on to how to get corners right, then curves and finally test pieces with material. I did about 5-6 mickey heads on scrap material before I felt confident enough to try one for the bags.

Okay, I'm off to look at a little something and maybe make a big purchase.   Could make a BIG difference in some of the stuff I have on my list to try.


----------



## cogero

I have been organizing my sewing area. I need a new desk for my sewing machines but love how it is coming. Had to stop because I didn't have anymore boards for wrapping the fabric, so I will be making more at work tomorrow.


----------



## tricia

Andrea - great idea with the bookmarks, and cool dress for dd.

Diane - I didn't notice the red until you mentioned it either. Everything looks great. 

Tinkbell13 - great job on the bags.  And kudos for reading the first page, lots of good information there.  Btw, I live in Ontario too, but further north.


----------



## Fruto76

DMGeurts said:


> I thought I would take a minute to show you all my latest creations...
> 
> I don't think I showed you all pictures of the girls with their gifts (I posted them in my PTR though - so sorry for the repeats)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my XL Toy Story Messenger bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria modeling the bag for me...  After much thought, I've decided to use this bag as a carry-on only.  I was going to use it as a park bag, but it's just too big...  I plan to make a smaller one to carry in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I decided to carry a journal with me in the parks, so I can do our TR easier when we get back, so I made a journal cover in TS as well.  This is my own pattern, because I was too cheap to go out and buy one - but there are lots out there that are very similar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~


Love all the bags and the journal- (such a great idea ~ you sure do have a knack for planning/organizing!  ...wish I had that) They are all fabulous but I love the TS set! 



cburnett27 said:


> and Jessie...


 SO cute. Did you applique the Jessie t shirt or was it already embellished? It's adorable. 



aboveH20 said:


> PS  I'm not old, just my kids are.


  I am going to have to use that! 



dianemom2 said:


> I have a couple of outfits almost finished for my niece.  I will post pictures of them when they are done.
> 
> Had a terrible thing happen here last night.  One of our neighbors, who is also a teacher where my girls went to elementary school, was hit by a van while walking her dog.  She was hit 2 doors down from our house and while I did not see her get hit, I saw her just moments before the accident when I was leaving on an errand.  I nearly stopped to congratulate her on her new grandson but I was in a rush.   Her son (the father of the new grandson) is a teacher at my girls' middle school so the family is extremely connected to the community.  Anyhow, they had to fly her to the shock trauma unit and she had surgery on her head last night.  We are all hoping and praying she is ok.





dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.
> 
> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.


How awful. Praying your neighbor makes a swift and full recovery. 

All the appliques and skirts are super cute. I love the Snow white set! And Ariel's rosiness is hardly noticeable! 



tinkbell13 said:


> My MIL wants me to make her one and I am going to try hers in canvas. And my SIL hasn't said anything yet, but my MIL says she wants one too. My DS also wants one made out of the Lightning McQueen fabric I bought a couple of years ago with the intentions to make him some shorts. And my DH wants me to modify it to become a tablet sleeve with a shoulder strap. So I have a few more of these to make in my future.


Awesome job on the messenger bags! I think a request for something you made is the highest form of flattery. 



VBAndrea said:


> I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.
> 
> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again


I love Lindsay's t's and I'm sure nobody would have known it was a slip up if you didn't mention it. Girls love Mickey, too! 
Love DD's dress, but I understand your pain about the fabric. I always try to not take the kids with me when I go into the quilting shops since they don't take coupons and always have plenty of fabrics they appeal to my youngins. 
 Also loving the bookmarks...and all the AG clothes. You have been busy! 

I have been reorganizing my crafty space for a couple days. Working on some small projects here and there. My kids go back to school on Tuesday. (I can't wait) then I can dive into some things I have had on my to make lists for a while. Oh and I still have to un-decorate from Christmas


----------



## Cibahwewah

Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?  
I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.


----------



## cogero

Cibahwewah said:


>



your bag is totally gorgeous.

I love the black and white Mickey's.


----------



## DMGeurts

Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?
> I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.



I love the bag - love the fabric!  Super cute!!!

I've always wanted to buy the Japanese fabric, but I was worried about quality...  What do you think of it???

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

DMGeurts said:


> Did you all ever find a tutoril for AG leggings out of socks???  If not, I'd be happy to do a quick one for you.
> 
> D~


I have seen a few and have one bookmarked, I wanted to make these leggings out of the same knit I used for the t though.  I will have to look at my odd sock box though to see if I can get any leggings made.  I know you can make doll knee highs out of regular kids' socks, but I think some of the AG doll shoes would then be hard to put on.  DD has two pairs of shoes that ate a bit difficult to get on.  I swear Samantha must be sneaking ice cream at night while we're all asleep.



aboveH20 said:


> That switch seems like a good idea.  I'm still haunted by the time I made little "heads" using plastic canvas that you fill with a Hershey's kiss and then when the cheeks are pushed the mouth opens.  They sold them for 25¢. *25¢!*  The following year I decided to be a shopper not a donator.
> 
> 
> Am I right that bookmarks evaporate after a few months?  I don't know how many bookmarks I've had over the years, but I never seem to have one when I need one.
> 
> One year when I was room mother I made covers for the individual packages of tissues for the kids and put their names on them -- back in the day it was with puffy paint.  I'm not entirely sure how much the kids appreciated them, but they looked nice on the table.  Every once in a while my son's surfaces around the house.


I'm sorry your cheek squeezers were priced wacky.  I think they should have charged at least 26¢   Actually, if you filled them with kisses the kisses probably cost more than 25¢.  ∞∞∞∞∞ cool -- I did that by accident initially but thought you'd still be impressed!

Bookmarks do indeed evaporate.  Actually, I have only made them for the kids.  I need to make myself one.

Not sure the tissue covers would be a big hit with the boys.  I saw one blog where they gave all the kids friendship bracelets (not exactly sewing), but again, not sure if the boys are into those.  The kids may just get candy for VD -- could you whip up 27 of those cheek squeezers for me?



tinkbell13 said:


> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on the bags! I am really happy with them. They are really basic bags with a simple first time applique and were super simple to make but I thought it was a good project to get back into the swing of sewing again. I am already planning changes/additions I am going to make for the bags for my MIL and SIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have two pieces of advice.
> 1. Check out the applique tutorial by Heather Sue. I believe I found the link to it on the first page of this thread. It was very easy to follow.
> 2. Practice. Lots and lots of practice before doing it on something you want to keep. I started with just doing straight lines to get the feeding right, then moved on to how to get corners right, then curves and finally test pieces with material. I did about 5-6 mickey heads on scrap material before I felt confident enough to try one for the bags.
> 
> Okay, I'm off to look at a little something and maybe make a big purchase.   Could make a BIG difference in some of the stuff I have on my list to try.


I excited to hear about your possible purchase!  I'm wondering if it's what i think it is.

Mickey heads, IMO, are a bit tricky to hand applique.  I had to practice a bit at first too.  I did one for a dress for dd which turned out quite nice, but I did a couple on AG doll dresses and those were a little wonky b/c they were so much smaller.  Yours are so good I was wondering if you did them by hand or not.



Fruto76 said:


> I love Lindsay's t's and I'm sure nobody would have known it was a slip up if you didn't mention it. Girls love Mickey, too!
> Love DD's dress, but I understand your pain about the fabric. I always try to not take the kids with me when I go into the quilting shops since they don't take coupons and always have plenty of fabrics they appeal to my youngins.
> Also loving the bookmarks...and all the AG clothes. You have been busy!
> 
> I have been reorganizing my crafty space for a couple days. Working on some small projects here and there. My kids go back to school on Tuesday. (I can't wait) then I can dive into some things I have had on my to make lists for a while. Oh and I still have to un-decorate from Christmas


Thanks   Lindsay actually had Mickey on her list, so it worked out OK but I was so mad at the time.  I'll have to make a set for a brother and sister for a future BG and get it right the next time!

Christmas undecorating is not fun.  I still have some wrapping to package up (I save and reuse tissue and gift bags and whatever tags and bows I can) and the kids have small trees in their rooms that need to get put away as well.  I also want to steam clean the carpet before I put my furniture back properly -- there is a wee bit of odor near where the tree was -- me thinks my doggie was mistaken that it was a real tree!   I have a long list to do as well.  I looked at all my applique designs last night and haven't even stitched out half of what I bought.  I made a new home management organization binder and have added on my to do list for the week to make each child one embroidered or appliqued shirt per week.  I already have stocked up on shirts, so I have everything I need.  I am also likely going to cut back a little on BG's -- I spend more time on them than I do on things for my own kids some times and if we don't get an offer on house by the end of spring money will be very tight.



Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?
> I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.


Awesome!  I love the fabric!  I'm glad you made yourself something with it.


----------



## RMAMom

Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?
> I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.



Your tote bag is adorable! Enjoy your trip, Disney with just my husband and I is always soo much fun!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Christmas undecorating is not fun.  I still have some wrapping to package up (I save and reuse tissue and gift bags and whatever tags and bows I can) and the kids have small trees in their rooms that need to get put away as well.  I also want to steam clean the carpet before I put my furniture back properly -- there is a wee bit of odor near where the tree was -- me thinks my doggie was mistaken that it was a real tree!   I have a long list to do as well.  I looked at all my applique designs last night and haven't even stitched out half of what I bought.  I made a new home management organization binder and have added on my to do list for the week to make each child one embroidered or appliqued shirt per week.  I already have stocked up on shirts, so I have everything I need.  I am also likely going to cut back a little on BG's -- I spend more time on them than I do on things for my own kids some times and if we don't get an offer on house by the end of spring money will be very tight.



I agree, undecorating is the pits! My girls help me decorate every year and honestly without them the garlands and swags would never get up but when it's time to take it all down it's just me. We took the tree out the other day because it was just dead and the needles were falling off of it when you walked by it. By the time DH got it out of the house there wasn't a needle left on the tree, he had to bring in the shop vac to get it all up. I am doing the rest a little at a time,by the end of January we should have it all put back in totes and in the attic!


----------



## aboveH20

Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?
> I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.



Looks great.  I love the Mickey fabric and how careful you were cutting it!  The bag looks perfect.



VBAndrea said:


> I'm sorry your cheek squeezers were priced wacky.  I think they should have charged at least 26¢   Actually, if you filled them with kisses the kisses probably cost more than 25¢.  ∞∞∞∞∞ cool -- I did that by accident initially but thought you'd still be impressed!



Mark me as duly impressed.



VBAndrea said:


> Bookmarks do indeed evaporate.  Actually, I have only made them for the kids.  I need to make myself one.



I like to use hundred dollar bills for bookmarks.  They're always lying around the house and it doesn't matter if they get lost or returned with a library book.



VBAndrea said:


> Not sure the tissue covers would be a big hit with the boys.  I saw one blog where they gave all the kids friendship bracelets (not exactly sewing), but again, not sure if the boys are into those.  The kids may just get candy for VD -- could you whip up 27 of those cheek squeezers for me?



We're having a board meeting later today and I'll bring it up.  


VBAndrea said:


> I am also likely going to cut back a little on BG's -- I spend more time on them than I do on things for my own kids some times



Like my son seeing homebaked goodies on the counter and asking if they were for church  and they usually were.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oh My!  Just checked out the past 6 pages and I can't believe all the super stuff!!!!  From the AG clothes, kids' clothes and bags!  The fabric from Japan is really cute...
       I did sew a few AG outfits before Christmas.  Finished crochetting a doll sweater and now working on a crochetted dress for AG doll.  I have a sewing list a mile long that I hope to start soon.  
       Hope the injuried neighbor has a speedy recovery once she is out of the induced coma....I sure she needs the quiet health time now.  

Sheila


----------



## cogero

I have been organizing fabric for 2 days now. I am washing all my new Disney Fabric right now. I wasn't going to but figured it would be easier to just pull and use if it was washed.

My goal for our April trip is to try and not buy any fabric for the girl. I may have to for the boy but then I might not LOL. (He might get new shirts to go with existing shorts) One of the outfits for December still fits and I think some of the outfits from last August still fit.

I am hoping to be done with the fabric later tonite and I will take a picture of that part of the room I think.


----------



## tinkbell13

VBAndrea said:


> I excited to hear about your possible purchase!  I'm wondering if it's what i think it is.
> 
> Mickey heads, IMO, are a bit tricky to hand applique.  I had to practice a bit at first too.  I did one for a dress for dd which turned out quite nice, but I did a couple on AG doll dresses and those were a little wonky b/c they were so much smaller.  Yours are so good I was wondering if you did them by hand or not.



Thanks Andrea. I think all the practice really made the difference.

And my possible purchase was a bust. I found a "great deal" on a machine at a local sewing machine store but it turned out not to be what they said it was when I went to check it out.  They told me it was a SE240 machine with card reader and computer hookup that was only a year old that they had taken in on trade and refurbished and were offering a discount of $150. The machine they had was an older PE150 that had a card reader, no computer connectivity and looked to be in rough shape even after being refurbished. They also claimed they never told me it was a SE240.  It's okay because I really want a PE770 anyway (I don't want to end up with hoop envy after I get a machine ). I really don't understand why machines here are almost twice the price they are in the US. Maybe I need to take a trip to Michigan one weekend or find one online and have it shipped to me.


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkbell13 said:


> Thanks Andrea. I think all the practice really made the difference.
> 
> And my possible purchase was a bust. I found a "great deal" on a machine at a local sewing machine store but it turned out not to be what they said it was when I went to check it out.  They told me it was a SE240 machine with card reader and computer hookup that was only a year old that they had taken in on trade and refurbished and were offering a discount of $150. The machine they had was an older PE150 that had a card reader, no computer connectivity and looked to be in rough shape even after being refurbished. They also claimed they never told me it was a SE240.  It's okay because I really want a PE770 anyway (I don't want to end up with hoop envy after I get a machine ). I really don't understand why machines here are almost twice the price they are in the US. Maybe I need to take a trip to Michigan one weekend or find one online and have it shipped to me.



I think most of us here have ordered our machines.  I think some have bought from HSN and I know mine was from Amazon.  Overstock also has them sometimes (when I was looking they only had refurbished at regular prices).  So you can get a good deal on line, shipping may be your only issue.  Sorry the machine didn't pan out, but yes, I HIGHLY recommend a 5x7 hoop.


----------



## dianemom2

Cibahwewah said:


> I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.


Love the bag!  It is adorable.  The fabric is awesome!  I love the repeating Mickey pattern.  I'd definitely use that all the time, not just at Disney.

Here is today's project:













I was going to Ariel on the shirt but I'd already made an Ariel outfit for my niece last week.  I went through my old patterns today and I found a bunch of Simplicity patterns that I picked up for 99 cents intending to make things for my girls.  Now my girls are too big for the patterns but my little niece is getting to be big enough that I can start using them.  The skort was from one of the patterns.  It was super easy and turned out very cute.  I have lots of fabric in my stash that I can start using up.  I wanted to do some bowling shirts for my nephew but until the printer is fixed or replaced (hopefully soon) I can't print out that pattern.  I have some nice Toy Story fabric and some Cat in the Hat fabric all picked out for some stuff for him.


----------



## sl_underwood

You gals are so amazingly talented!  I am hoping to create a few applique/embroidery shirts for our next trip.  Any suggestions on where to go for tutorials, etc?  I do not own an embroidery machine so would have to do it by hand or with a regular sewing machine (is that even possible?)  I am not a seamstress by any means but I hope with your expert advice I can manage to make something cute!


----------



## RMAMom

sl_underwood said:


> You gals are so amazingly talented!  I am hoping to create a few applique/embroidery shirts for our next trip.  Any suggestions on where to go for tutorials, etc?  I do not own an embroidery machine so would have to do it by hand or with a regular sewing machine (is that even possible?)  I am not a seamstress by any means but I hope with your expert advice I can manage to make something cute!



You will find one of the best tutorials on page 1 of the thread. Look for Heather Sue's Tutorial. It's hard to miss as it's highlighted by her very proud sister. Please come back and post pictures of your creations.


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> I have seen a few and have one bookmarked, I wanted to make these leggings out of the same knit I used for the t though.  I will have to look at my odd sock box though to see if I can get any leggings made.  I know you can make doll knee highs out of regular kids' socks, but I think some of the AG doll shoes would then be hard to put on.  DD has two pairs of shoes that ate a bit difficult to get on.  I swear Samantha must be sneaking ice cream at night while we're all asleep.



You can make them out of the same fabric as the shirt... just make the waist higher (to accomodate the folding over for the elastic to run through) and if you want a lettuce edge on the bottom of the leggings don't do anything, otherwise, make that a bit longer to accomodate the hem.    Clear as mud?



dianemom2 said:


> Love the bag!  It is adorable.  The fabric is awesome!  I love the repeating Mickey pattern.  I'd definitely use that all the time, not just at Disney.
> 
> Here is today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to Ariel on the shirt but I'd already made an Ariel outfit for my niece last week.  I went through my old patterns today and I found a bunch of Simplicity patterns that I picked up for 99 cents intending to make things for my girls.  Now my girls are too big for the patterns but my little niece is getting to be big enough that I can start using them.  The skort was from one of the patterns.  It was super easy and turned out very cute.  I have lots of fabric in my stash that I can start using up.  I wanted to do some bowling shirts for my nephew but until the printer is fixed or replaced (hopefully soon) I can't print out that pattern.  I have some nice Toy Story fabric and some Cat in the Hat fabric all picked out for some stuff for him.



Diane...  I love this outfit!  It is super cute - and I am soooo jealous of the super perfect stitching of your appliques - I wish my hand appliques looked like that.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Diane...  I love this outfit!  It is super cute - and I am soooo jealous of the super perfect stitching of your appliques - I wish my hand appliques looked like that.
> 
> D~


Thanks but it is easy to do with an embroidery machine.  I wish I could do hand appliques like you do.  I have this idea for a large applique that I wish I could do but I've never done hand appliques before.  Plus you are really a fabric artist with the incredible things you make.


----------



## MindyCramer

Hi! I'm new! I've been "stalking" this board so to speak and I have to say, you all are SO inspiring! 
Hope to share my latest Disney creation when it is finished!


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> Hopefully this cold is going to leave me alone for a while so I can get back to work!  I have too much to do to take naps!
> 
> Nini



I hope your cold is going to go away soon!



Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?
> I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.



Great job on the tote! Also congrats on your 10th anniversary!



tinkbell13 said:


> And my possible purchase was a bust. I found a "great deal" on a machine at a local sewing machine store but it turned out not to be what they said it was when I went to check it out.  They told me it was a SE240 machine with card reader and computer hookup that was only a year old that they had taken in on trade and refurbished and were offering a discount of $150. The machine they had was an older PE150 that had a card reader, no computer connectivity and looked to be in rough shape even after being refurbished. They also claimed they never told me it was a SE240.  It's okay because I really want a PE770 anyway (I don't want to end up with hoop envy after I get a machine ). I really don't understand why machines here are almost twice the price they are in the US. Maybe I need to take a trip to Michigan one weekend or find one online and have it shipped to me.



I totally understand what you mean. I got my 270D from Amazon - I just had it shipped to the resort (I think it was Pop Century). I saved a bundle doing that, but they won't honour the service warranty once you take it across the border (it could be because the 270D was not a model available here).

I can tell you that hoop envy is a likely problem. However, I am still telling myself that I cannot upgrade until the mortgage is paid off. That's actually incentive for me to save money!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to Ariel on the shirt but I'd already made an Ariel outfit for my niece last week.  I went through my old patterns today and I found a bunch of Simplicity patterns that I picked up for 99 cents intending to make things for my girls.  Now my girls are too big for the patterns but my little niece is getting to be big enough that I can start using them.  The skort was from one of the patterns.  It was super easy and turned out very cute.  I have lots of fabric in my stash that I can start using up.  I wanted to do some bowling shirts for my nephew but until the printer is fixed or replaced (hopefully soon) I can't print out that pattern.  I have some nice Toy Story fabric and some Cat in the Hat fabric all picked out for some stuff for him.



Great job on the set today. I can't wait to see the boy's outfits!



MindyCramer said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been "stalking" this board so to speak and I have to say, you all are SO inspiring!
> Hope to share my latest Disney creation when it is finished!



Welcome!!


I realized I haven't shipped my latest BG item yet. I found it last night (somehow I thought I shipped it?!). I guess I will have to do that tomorrow. Another thing that I found recently is the Disney recipe collection on this board. I spent the last few days looking at them so I didn't get any sewing done! I am in the process of downloading and organizing the recipes so I can find them easily. Of course this means I may not get to any more sewing until that is done!


----------



## chellewashere

So my New Year resolution is to TRY to keep up with this thread well that and quitting smoking so I will need ways to occupy my mind. You ladies are just so busy I cant really keep up at all.

My DH did buy me a new sewing machine for Christmas the Singer with the 6x10 hoop and to say its intimidating is an understatement. I have played with it once and since then its been in the box because my sewing area is my dining room table that had to be taken down to put our tree up so until I get my table back up in the box it will sit.

Everyones stuff has just been awesome. I am in awe of the abilities of you ladies. I have been saving some pics to my computer of outfits I want to try to make for our trip in Sept. I downloaded the Grace dress and I cant wait to do that. 

The sewing part Im getting better at...the embroidery part I am so far off on. Still cant figure out how to put a 6x10 applique on a size 6 t-shirt without having to take the side seam out. I dont want to do that because Im not that confident I will be able to sew it back up correctly  How do you hoop the shirt and not sew the front to the back of the shirt? I cant seem to be able to move the shirt material enough to do it.

Hope everyone has a fantastic 2012!!!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Love the bag!  It is adorable.  The fabric is awesome!  I love the repeating Mickey pattern.  I'd definitely use that all the time, not just at Disney.
> 
> Here is today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to Ariel on the shirt but I'd already made an Ariel outfit for my niece last week.  I went through my old patterns today and I found a bunch of Simplicity patterns that I picked up for 99 cents intending to make things for my girls.  Now my girls are too big for the patterns but my little niece is getting to be big enough that I can start using them.  The skort was from one of the patterns.  It was super easy and turned out very cute.  I have lots of fabric in my stash that I can start using up.  I wanted to do some bowling shirts for my nephew but until the printer is fixed or replaced (hopefully soon) I can't print out that pattern.  I have some nice Toy Story fabric and some Cat in the Hat fabric all picked out for some stuff for him.


Could the applique match the fabric any better?!!!!  Beautiful   What are you using for the metallic thread and what embroidery machine do you have?    I am hoping you have the PE770 so I can know what works.  ANd I love the skort.  Would you mind sharing the pattern?  DD loves skorts and I love easy patterns.



sl_underwood said:


> You gals are so amazingly talented!  I am hoping to create a few applique/embroidery shirts for our next trip.  Any suggestions on where to go for tutorials, etc?  I do not own an embroidery machine so would have to do it by hand or with a regular sewing machine (is that even possible?)  I am not a seamstress by any means but I hope with your expert advice I can manage to make something cute!


Heather Sue's tutorial in the bookmarks will teach you.  I just do online searches for coloring pages or Disney pins and trace those.  I have even traced actual photographs to make appliques.  You just use a tight zig zag stitch on your regular sewing machine.  I find it easier to do larger images.  Details are hard.



DMGeurts said:


> You can make them out of the same fabric as the shirt... just make the waist higher (to accomodate the folding over for the elastic to run through) and if you want a lettuce edge on the bottom of the leggings don't do anything, otherwise, make that a bit longer to accomodate the hem.    Clear as mud?
> D~



Ah, good point about the waist -- I should have made it higher as that probably accounts for some of the thickness under the t.  And next time I'll narrow down the Easy Fits a wee bit more.  What I made looks ok, but I was envisioning tight leggings and these were still a bit loose.



MindyCramer said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been "stalking" this board so to speak and I have to say, you all are SO inspiring!
> Hope to share my latest Disney creation when it is finished!


WELCOME!  I can't wait to see what you make.



PurpleEars said:


> I can tell you that hoop envy is a likely problem. However, I am still telling myself that I cannot upgrade until the mortgage is paid off. That's actually incentive for me to save money!
> 
> I realized I haven't shipped my latest BG item yet. I found it last night (somehow I thought I shipped it?!). I guess I will have to do that tomorrow. Another thing that I found recently is the Disney recipe collection on this board. I spent the last few days looking at them so I didn't get any sewing done! I am in the process of downloading and organizing the recipes so I can find them easily. Of course this means I may not get to any more sewing until that is done!


I have to ask, how long is your mortgage for?  Most people in the states do 30 yr mortgages (though on one of our three houses - the one we actually live in- we have a 15 yr mortgage).  It just seems like a long time to wait to get a new machine.

I am doing recipe organization as well.  It was one of my NY's resolutions and I've made great progress thus far.  I will have to look for the Dis recipes.  My sister has a Disney cookbook that she loves -- it's at least 15 years old though!



chellewashere said:


> So my New Year resolution is to TRY to keep up with this thread well that and quitting smoking so I will need ways to occupy my mind. You ladies are just so busy I cant really keep up at all.
> 
> My DH did buy me a new sewing machine for Christmas the Singer with the 6x10 hoop and to say its intimidating is an understatement. I have played with it once and since then its been in the box because my sewing area is my dining room table that had to be taken down to put our tree up so until I get my table back up in the box it will sit.
> 
> Everyones stuff has just been awesome. I am in awe of the abilities of you ladies. I have been saving some pics to my computer of outfits I want to try to make for our trip in Sept. I downloaded the Grace dress and I cant wait to do that.
> 
> The sewing part Im getting better at...the embroidery part I am so far off on. Still cant figure out how to put a 6x10 applique on a size 6 t-shirt without having to take the side seam out. I dont want to do that because Im not that confident I will be able to sew it back up correctly  How do you hoop the shirt and not sew the front to the back of the shirt? I cant seem to be able to move the shirt material enough to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic 2012!!!


Congrats on your new toy!  It sounds awesome.  I was so intimidated by my PE770 when I got it -- I was scared to try it, but it really is easy to use.  Watch a couple of YouTube videos and that will hopefully help.   I pin my t's rather than hooping and I don't like doing anything small.  I managed to do a 2T without cutting it, but that's as small as I could probably get away with.  I started sewing on knits now though so I think I could probably cut a t and redo -- try it with an old stained t and see how it works.  It would be so much easier to cut than to sit and babysit the machine constantly for fear the t will get eaten.


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> My DH did buy me a new sewing machine for Christmas the Singer with the 6x10 hoop and to say its intimidating is an understatement. I have played with it once and since then its been in the box because my sewing area is my dining room table that had to be taken down to put our tree up so until I get my table back up in the box it will sit.
> 
> 
> The sewing part Im getting better at...the embroidery part I am so far off on. Still cant figure out how to put a 6x10 applique on a size 6 t-shirt without having to take the side seam out. I dont want to do that because Im not that confident I will be able to sew it back up correctly  How do you hoop the shirt and not sew the front to the back of the shirt? I cant seem to be able to move the shirt material enough to do it.



I used to try and hoop my shirts without cutting them open.  However, I sewed them together once too often.   How I always cut them open.  They are very easy to sew back together.  I do have a serger so they sew back together very nicely.  However, you could sew them back together on a regular machine too.  Last week I was able to hoop a baby onesie into a 5x7 hoop since I cut it open.



VBAndrea said:


> Could the applique match the fabric any better?!!!!  Beautiful   What are you using for the metallic thread and what embroidery machine do you have?    I am hoping you have the PE770 so I can know what works.  ANd I love the skort.  Would you mind sharing the pattern?  DD loves skorts and I love easy patterns.


My younger dd found that fabric last summer at Joanns and absolutely insisted that I buy it to make something for her cousin.  My little niece is nuts about mermaids.  I happened to already have the mermaid design so I was just lucky that they matched so well.  

I ordered my metallic thread from Threadart.com.  They have nice thread and it is super cheap.  I've been very happy using their metallic thread and their regular embroidery thread.  I find you have to order several spools to make it worth the shipping charges.  But the spools that are like $5 at Joanns, are $1.65 at Threadart.  I have a Babylock Ellageo, which I just love.  It is very reliable and works great.  I bought it because I had to have the 6x10 hoop, which I now hardly use.  Ha ha ha!!!!  The trick with metallic threads to to loosen the tension.  I generally take it all the way down to zero.  Then there is no pull on the thread and it doesn't snap.  You have to put Tender Touch on the back if you use metallic thread because it is rougher against the skin.  

I'll have to look and see what pattern I used.  It came with sizes 3 through 14 in the same package so I'd made it several times.  Basically it just adds a front flap to a pair of simple shorts.  I'll check when I go down to my sewing room later today.  I've had the pattern for about 3 years though so I'm not sure you'd still be able to find it.


----------



## GrammytoMany

dianemom2 said:


> Love the bag!  It is adorable.  The fabric is awesome!  I love the repeating Mickey pattern.  I'd definitely use that all the time, not just at Disney.
> 
> Here is today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to Ariel on the shirt but I'd already made an Ariel outfit for my niece last week.  I went through my old patterns today and I found a bunch of Simplicity patterns that I picked up for 99 cents intending to make things for my girls.  Now my girls are too big for the patterns but my little niece is getting to be big enough that I can start using them.  The skort was from one of the patterns.  It was super easy and turned out very cute.  I have lots of fabric in my stash that I can start using up.  I wanted to do some bowling shirts for my nephew but until the printer is fixed or replaced (hopefully soon) I can't print out that pattern.  I have some nice Toy Story fabric and some Cat in the Hat fabric all picked out for some stuff for him.



Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print? 




DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Sheila


----------



## aboveH20

dianemom2 said:


> Love the bag!  It is adorable.  The fabric is awesome!  I love the repeating Mickey pattern.  I'd definitely use that all the time, not just at Disney.
> 
> Here is today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lots of fabric in my stash that I can start using up.



I love your mermaid set -- both the skort and the t.  There's such detail in the applique.

I'm with you trying to use up some fabric from my stash.  I only buy a yard at a time when I'm "collecting" but somehow that's managed to add up to a lot of fabric.  Time to sew!



MindyCramer said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been "stalking" this board so to speak and I have to say, you all are SO inspiring!
> Hope to share my latest Disney creation when it is finished!



 We look forward to seeing your Disney creation. 



PurpleEars said:


> I can tell you that hoop envy is a likely problem. However, I am still telling myself that I cannot upgrade until the mortgage is paid off. That's actually incentive for me to save money!



We didn't buy a house until my husband retired (two years ago) so I'll be in my 80s and he'll be in his 90s if we wait the full 30 years to pay off our mortgage. 



chellewashere said:


> My DH did buy me a new sewing machine for Christmas the Singer with the 6x10 hoop and to say its intimidating is an understatement. I have played with it once and since then its been in the box because my sewing area is my dining room table that had to be taken down to put our tree up so until I get my table back up in the box it will sit.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic 2012!!!



I've had my machine a year, and it's basically learn one project at a time -- the same with learning new sewing techniques.  We joke about D~ winning the MegaMillions jackpot and taking us all on a sewing cruise, but wouldn't that be a great way to learn?  There are so many times when I wish I had someone standing over my shoulder coaching me.  I have a feeling it's all those little hints that make a big difference.

Nini shared a quilting tip that's helped me greatly in a church quilting group I attend.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



How cute!  Isn't it fun to recognize a fabric you have used by someone else?

When we were doing Project Runway (the disboutique version) I thought it would be fun to have everyone make something, anything, using the same fabric.  I'm sure there would have been an amazing variety.


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


I love the mermaid dress.  It is the perfect fabric for a little Floridian!  I had considered turning the shirt and materiel into a dress for my niece but I've already made her a few different dresses for this spring.  I will look up the pattern name and number.  I've had the pattern for about 3 years though so would not be positive that it is still in print.  Of course they might have something similar in their spring pattern books.



aboveH20 said:


> I'm with you trying to use up some fabric from my stash.  I only buy a yard at a time when I'm "collecting" but somehow that's managed to add up to a lot of fabric.  Time to sew!
> 
> How cute!  Isn't it fun to recognize a fabric you have used by someone else?
> 
> When we were doing Project Runway (the disboutique version) I thought it would be fun to have everyone make something, anything, using the same fabric.  I'm sure there would have been an amazing variety.


I also usually only buy a yard at a time when I am adding to my stash.  But I now have a closet full of one yard pieces.  I really need to get to work using it up. 

It is fun to see what other people make with the same fabric.  Last spring somebody posted a dress they'd made and it was the same fabric that I'd made a shower curtain for my dd's bathroom.  It would be fun to give everybody a yard of the same fabric and see what they make with it.  

Maybe after my girls' bat mitzvah we can take the beach fabric that I made into tablecloths  and cut them up.  I think I made 18 tablecloths and each one has 6 yards of fabric.  We can have a fun time seeing what everybody makes with them.  I still have another year to go before the bat mitzvah though.  Of course I'd be ready for it tomorrow since I have the tablecloths, centerpieces and candlelighting board all finished.


----------



## chellewashere

VBAndrea said:


> Congrats on your new toy!  It sounds awesome.  I was so intimidated by my PE770 when I got it -- I was scared to try it, but it really is easy to use.  Watch a couple of YouTube videos and that will hopefully help.   I pin my t's rather than hooping and I don't like doing anything small.  I managed to do a 2T without cutting it, but that's as small as I could probably get away with.  I started sewing on knits now though so I think I could probably cut a t and redo -- try it with an old stained t and see how it works.  It would be so much easier to cut than to sit and babysit the machine constantly for fear the t will get eaten.



Thanks it was a toss up with the PE770 and this one both around the same price on HSN but I decided to go with the bigger one and hope they make a 5x7 one of these days to add to it. 
Pinning scares me, Im so afraid Im gonna be hitting them w/ my luck. I have plenty of T's to try it on so I will have to give it a whirl 




dianemom2 said:


> I used to try and hoop my shirts without cutting them open.  However, I sewed them together once too often.   How I always cut them open.  They are very easy to sew back together.  I do have a serger so they sew back together very nicely.  However, you could sew them back together on a regular machine too.  Last week I was able to hoop a baby onesie into a 5x7 hoop since I cut it open.



I have a serger so I guess I have to break that out and learn how to use that too  All these pretty machines and no clue really how to use them. I have to just sit down and get to work on them. 



aboveH20 said:


> I've had my machine a year, and it's basically learn one project at a time -- the same with learning new sewing techniques.  We joke about D~ winning the MegaMillions jackpot and taking us all on a sewing cruise, but wouldn't that be a great way to learn?  There are so many times when I wish I had someone standing over my shoulder coaching me.  I have a feeling it's all those little hints that make a big difference.
> 
> Nini shared a quilting tip that's helped me greatly in a church quilting group I attend.



I would love to have someone live around the corner from me to come by and teach me this stuff  I learned to sew from this board and watching youtube videos so Im hoping to do the same with actually doing the larger embroidery. Hope she wins I need to take that cruise 

Thank you guys so much. I told him to bring up the table tonight. I have the Olivia pattern and want to try to make that tomorrow (found cute fabric on sale) and figure I will try to do an embroidery on that since it has the front open before I sew on the back...yeah Im chicken but baby steps right  I did a couple of appliques on some clothes over the summer but they were 4x4 and easy peasy so Im hoping this will be the same once I get it figured out!!


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> Thank you guys so much. I told him to bring up the table tonight. I have the Olivia pattern and want to try to make that tomorrow (found cute fabric on sale) and figure I will try to do an embroidery on that since it has the front open before I sew on the back...yeah Im chicken but baby steps right  I did a couple of appliques on some clothes over the summer but they were 4x4 and easy peasy so Im hoping this will be the same once I get it figured out!!



Appliqueing on something before you sew it is the easiest way to start.  If you mess up, you can just replace that piece before you sew it and just do it over.  You'll learn your new machine really quickly.  I love youtube for sewing videos.  I've learned lots of stuff on there.  I find it so much better to watch a video vs. just trying to read directions.



For those of you who asked about the skort pattern it is Simplicity It's So Easy 2910.  Here is to a review of the pattern:
http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=19020

I found it super easy to sew.  Basically just shorts with a cute front panel added to them.  The front panel would probably make a great spot for an applique.


----------



## Meshell2002

Hey guys!  to all the new people....and all the stuff lately has been so cute! 

I got my machine back today. I don't know if I mentioned it or not but my embroidery/ combo machine was acting up before the Nov. trip but I managed to finish my trip projects and some stuff before Christmas....when I took it in to get serviced last turns out the motor was about to die....when the tech tested it it crashed....got a replacement motor for $75 and now we are in business again. So glad I have a dealer near me that can deal with it....way cheaper than buying a new machine!

D~ the 15-91 I was going to look at was sold before I could look at it. Probably just as well since DH would have raised an eyebrow at that....but my mom is going to bring me her old Kenmore as a backup the next time she vists....circa 1980 (yay love free!). I don't feel inclined to look anymore right now since I had to pay the $75 to replace my Bernina motor (to its credit it is 12 years old and has been used almost daily for the last 3 yrs).

Now that I'm about moved into my sewing space....I can actually work on the last of the winter projects before moving on to spring dresses!

I want to paint the space....but since we will replace the counters in that room in the spring/ summer I'm going to wait until then to pick out paint.

I just need another light and maybe something to hang my cut patterns on near the cutting area....Ott lights go on sale at Joanns next week....50% off


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.
> 
> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> A baby onesie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Snow White skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.


These are all so cute.  The princess appliques are so sweet.



tinkbell13 said:


> I was going to post pictures of the small messenger bags I made for my two nieces and our friends' two girls for Christmas a little while ago until I found out that the oldest in each family uses their moms' accounts  to check my dog photos on Facebook. I didn't want to ruin the surprise so I figured I would hold off until after they opened them. And then life got busy and I forgot about them until I was taking pictures off my camera tonight.
> 
> The fabric is just regular cotton that is reinforced with some medium weight fleece interfacing. I didn't realize until tonight that I forgot to take a picture of the back of the bag. It has a pocket on the back that is just big enough to fit an autograph book and big pen.


You did a great job on the bags.  The back pocket for an autograph book and pen was a smart idea.



VBAndrea said:


> I finally have my pictures taken (and AG doll skirt finished).  I forgot to get a pic of dd's snuglette, so just picture horse fleece in your minds.
> 
> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are bookmarks I did for the kids' classmates at school -- one set was for boys and one for girls -- DS only has 13 kids and dd only has 12 in her class (though they are getting two new students on Monday):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's Christmas dress -- she wanted it all the same fabric.  It looks awful hanging and I don't have a good pic of her wearing it, but it's Ellie's twirl dress only I use a SS bodice because her hair gets tangled in the button on Ellie's bodice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the AG clothes -- a white t via Carla C's tutorial and a zebra SS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And DD wanted a butterfly t which I made long sleeve just to try long sleeves and then realized a skirt is summery so I added leggings which I made by slimming down the Easy Fits.  The double layer twirl was an online tut.  It has a drop waist but it still bunches a lot under the t-shirt   I think it's really cute though.  I just bought dd 20 hangers and she has none that are empty and her AG wardrobe is packed full!  Should have taken a pic of that....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking -- now I feel like I'm worthy of participating here again


So many cute things.  The Christmas dress for your daughter is beautiful.  Love your AG collection.  Your DD must be very busy dressing her doll. 



Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.


Love the bag!!!  What a great anniversary present.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's project:


Cute!  Hope your printer is fixed soon.  



dianemom2 said:


> Thanks but it is easy to do with an embroidery machine.  I wish I could do hand appliques like you do.  I have this idea for a large applique that I wish I could do but I've never done hand appliques before.  Plus you are really a fabric artist with the incredible things you make.


You will have no problem doing a hand applique.  Heather's tutorial is really easy to follow.  



MindyCramer said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been "stalking" this board so to speak and I have to say, you all are SO inspiring!
> Hope to share my latest Disney creation when it is finished!


:Welcome: - can't wait to see your creation.



chellewashere said:


> So my New Year resolution is to TRY to keep up with this thread well that and quitting smoking so I will need ways to occupy my mind. You ladies are just so busy I cant really keep up at all.
> 
> My DH did buy me a new sewing machine for Christmas the Singer with the 6x10 hoop and to say its intimidating is an understatement. I have played with it once and since then its been in the box because my sewing area is my dining room table that had to be taken down to put our tree up so until I get my table back up in the box it will sit.
> 
> Everyones stuff has just been awesome. I am in awe of the abilities of you ladies. I have been saving some pics to my computer of outfits I want to try to make for our trip in Sept. I downloaded the Grace dress and I cant wait to do that.
> 
> The sewing part Im getting better at...the embroidery part I am so far off on. Still cant figure out how to put a 6x10 applique on a size 6 t-shirt without having to take the side seam out. I dont want to do that because Im not that confident I will be able to sew it back up correctly  How do you hoop the shirt and not sew the front to the back of the shirt? I cant seem to be able to move the shirt material enough to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic 2012!!!


Good luck with your New Years resolutions and your new machine.  I don't think I have ever done a 6X10 applique on a kids t-shirt with out taking out the seam.  I have probably tried but failed - eaten shirt, stretch fabric, me in tears.  Do you have a walking foot?  If you do, it is easy to sew up the side seams of the t-shirt and even if it is a bit off you can't really tell.  



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print?
> Sheila


Cute dress, have the t-shirt for the top really makes it look comfortable.


I too have been avoiding buying new fabrics.  I was so proud of myself at JoAnn's yesterday - I put back the Star Wars fabric I was going to get for no reason!


----------



## babynala

I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.











Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.


----------



## cogero

I love the Cindy outfit.I found a bunch of things I cut out for Cs doll.


----------



## Corrine 1973

So as I sit here pinning my skirt together, it amazing me on how much time in "sewing" is actually taken up by pinning, ironing, cutting, and measuring.


----------



## tricia

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Love it.  T-Shirt dresses always look so comfy.



babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.



I have to make this exact dress for a little girl who is going in the spring, too bad she is a bit bigger, or I would send her here, LOL.


Corrine, then save time, don't pin, lol.  Also saves on all those times you prick your finger and get blood droplets on your work. (not that that has ever happened to me or anything. )


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> I've had my machine a year, and it's basically learn one project at a time -- the same with learning new sewing techniques.  We joke about D~ winning the MegaMillions jackpot and taking us all on a sewing cruise, but wouldn't that be a great way to learn?  There are so many times when I wish I had someone standing over my shoulder coaching me.  I have a feeling it's all those little hints that make a big difference.
> 
> Nini shared a quilting tip that's helped me greatly in a church quilting group I attend.



OH MY!  I'm glad that silly little hint helped!  Funny, my grand mother would have considered it a cheat, not a hint!  



Nini


----------



## momto4princesses

Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.

Thought I'd try to share.





Princess outfit.





Last minute Minnie add on.





Pooh for Crystal Palace breakfast.





Mickey parts.

Her favorite:
Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's




front




back


I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!


----------



## aboveH20

tricia said:


> I have to make this exact dress for a little girl who is going in the spring, too bad she is a bit bigger, or I would send her here, LOL.



The photo evaporated.  Honestly, I didn't delete it.  Both dresses look great. 



NiniMorris said:


> OH MY!  I'm glad that silly little hint helped!  Funny, my grand mother would have considered it a cheat, not a hint!
> 
> Nini



Today was quilting day.  The "leader" is MUCH more of a Type A personality than I will ever be.  I fear she may be driving off some "weekend sewers" like myself.  I was making binding for my quilt and had four long strips, 2 1/4", folded wrong sides together, ironed, and ready to sew.  She had me go to the cutting table and use a rotary cutter to square off the ends of the strips before I sewed them together!!!!  These quilts are NOT for exhibition, they're to be given to young kids in stressful circumstances (don't know exaclty how they get stressed or in what circumstances they get a quilt, but you get the idea).

While I'm complaining. . . I spent last week making the quilt top, this week I quilted and added binding, and one of the women estimated it will take me about SIX HOURS to hand sew the binding. I honestly appreciate the intent of the quilts, but gosh I don't know if that's the best use of time and resources to reach a kid in distress.

Okay, I got that out of my system. 



momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute Minnie add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh for Crystal Palace breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey parts.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!



I love all of the outfits, complete with a coordinating pacifier. 

You daughter looks like she's really enjoying the, too.  Great job.


----------



## PurpleEars

chellewashere said:


> So my New Year resolution is to TRY to keep up with this thread well that and quitting smoking so I will need ways to occupy my mind. You ladies are just so busy I cant really keep up at all.
> 
> My DH did buy me a new sewing machine for Christmas the Singer with the 6x10 hoop and to say its intimidating is an understatement. I have played with it once and since then its been in the box because my sewing area is my dining room table that had to be taken down to put our tree up so until I get my table back up in the box it will sit.
> 
> Everyones stuff has just been awesome. I am in awe of the abilities of you ladies. I have been saving some pics to my computer of outfits I want to try to make for our trip in Sept. I downloaded the Grace dress and I cant wait to do that.
> 
> The sewing part Im getting better at...the embroidery part I am so far off on. Still cant figure out how to put a 6x10 applique on a size 6 t-shirt without having to take the side seam out. I dont want to do that because Im not that confident I will be able to sew it back up correctly  How do you hoop the shirt and not sew the front to the back of the shirt? I cant seem to be able to move the shirt material enough to do it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic 2012!!!



Good luck with your resolutions. My grandpa told me quitting smoking is one of the hardest thing he did, but he was very proud of his accomplishments. Congrats on your new toy. Does your machine come with a smaller hoop? Maybe you can do a smaller embroidery instead of going 6x10 and have to rip the seams out?



VBAndrea said:


> DD loves skorts and I love easy patterns.
> 
> I have to ask, how long is your mortgage for?  Most people in the states do 30 yr mortgages (though on one of our three houses - the one we actually live in- we have a 15 yr mortgage).  It just seems like a long time to wait to get a new machine.
> 
> I am doing recipe organization as well.  It was one of my NY's resolutions and I've made great progress thus far.  I will have to look for the Dis recipes.  My sister has a Disney cookbook that she loves -- it's at least 15 years old though!



I would also suggest looking at Carla's skorts pattern. It was pretty straight forward to put together. For adults, I like both skorts patterns from Kwik Sew. They look great and they are very comfortable.

Our mortgage was for 25 years. We are just being very aggressive at paying it off. Both of us want to be at a stage when we don't have any outstanding financial obligations. We should be mortgage free in a few years anyway, so it is really not that bad. As an aside, I also promised I won't look at DVC until we are mortgage free, so I actually have 2 big incentives to save!

Well I love cooking and collecting recipes. I just can't find what I am looking for half the time! Mind you, I make up my own recipes on the fly too and I can't seem to reproduce the successes.



GrammytoMany said:


> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



This is very pretty!



aboveH20 said:


> We didn't buy a house until my husband retired (two years ago) so I'll be in my 80s and he'll be in his 90s if we wait the full 30 years to pay off our mortgage.
> 
> When we were doing Project Runway (the disboutique version) I thought it would be fun to have everyone make something, anything, using the same fabric.  I'm sure there would have been an amazing variety.



Yikes! I hope you will pay off your mortgage sooner than that! That's a great idea for Project Runway.



dianemom2 said:


> It is fun to see what other people make with the same fabric.  Last spring somebody posted a dress they'd made and it was the same fabric that I'd made a shower curtain for my dd's bathroom.  It would be fun to give everybody a yard of the same fabric and see what they make with it.
> 
> Maybe after my girls' bat mitzvah we can take the beach fabric that I made into tablecloths  and cut them up.  I think I made 18 tablecloths and each one has 6 yards of fabric.  We can have a fun time seeing what everybody makes with them.  I still have another year to go before the bat mitzvah though.  Of course I'd be ready for it tomorrow since I have the tablecloths, centerpieces and candlelighting board all finished.



Wow! Talk about being organized!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hey guys!  to all the new people....and all the stuff lately has been so cute!
> 
> I got my machine back today. I don't know if I mentioned it or not but my embroidery/ combo machine was acting up before the Nov. trip but I managed to finish my trip projects and some stuff before Christmas....when I took it in to get serviced last turns out the motor was about to die....when the tech tested it it crashed....got a replacement motor for $75 and now we are in business again. So glad I have a dealer near me that can deal with it....way cheaper than buying a new machine!
> 
> D~ the 15-91 I was going to look at was sold before I could look at it. Probably just as well since DH would have raised an eyebrow at that....but my mom is going to bring me her old Kenmore as a backup the next time she vists....circa 1980 (yay love free!). I don't feel inclined to look anymore right now since I had to pay the $75 to replace my Bernina motor (to its credit it is 12 years old and has been used almost daily for the last 3 yrs).
> 
> Now that I'm about moved into my sewing space....I can actually work on the last of the winter projects before moving on to spring dresses!
> 
> I want to paint the space....but since we will replace the counters in that room in the spring/ summer I'm going to wait until then to pick out paint.
> 
> I just need another light and maybe something to hang my cut patterns on near the cutting area....Ott lights go on sale at Joanns next week....50% off



Glad to hear that your machine is back from the spa!



babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.



The dress is very pretty!



Corrine 1973 said:


> So as I sit here pinning my skirt together, it amazing me on how much time in "sewing" is actually taken up by pinning, ironing, cutting, and measuring.



Yup, the sewing part is actually the fast part.



momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute Minnie add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh for Crystal Palace breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey parts.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!



Great job on all those outfits. Looks like your DD enjoyed modelling them!


----------



## Cibahwewah

DMGeurts said:


> I love the bag - love the fabric!  Super cute!!!
> 
> I've always wanted to buy the Japanese fabric, but I was worried about quality...  What do you think of it???
> 
> D~



Thanks for the compliments. I was impressed with the good quality of this Japanese fabric. A higher end quilting cotton.  I bought some Stitch fabric a while back that was made in the Phillipines and sold from Japan-- it was a little too thin and I was worried it would shrink funny.


----------



## MindyCramer

Okay, I've finally racked up 10 posts so I can post photos! LOL.
This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter


----------



## WyomingMomof6

I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.

I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.






I was planning on doing a cute tee to wear with it but my embroidery machine ate it so she ended up just wearing one of Connor's with it.  Ignore the ugly deer head in the background.  This was taken at my daughter's house and my son-in-law is an avid hunter.

Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!


----------



## mommy2mrb

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a cute tee to wear with it but my embroidery machine ate it so she ended up just wearing one of Connor's with it.  Ignore the ugly deer head in the background.  This was taken at my daughter's house and my son-in-law is an avid hunter.
> 
> Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!




what a fun way to annouce the baby!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t210/andie1s/ChristmasDress2011.jpg[/IM[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love that horse dress!  The bookmarks were a great idea!  I was going to do crayon rollups for my kids to give out but was too busy, er lazy to get it done.
> 
> [quote="DMGeurts, post: 43
> 
> [IMG"]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/dmgeurts/IMG_24813.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v416/dmgeurts/IMG_24824.jpg[/IMCustoms/IMG_25016.jpg[/I
> 
> D~[/QUOTE]
> 
> Love the bags, great work as usual!  I was going to make my girls bags for Christmas.  I bought the fabric but that's as far as it went.
> 
> [quote="miprender, post: 43597480"][SIZE="2"]
> 
> [IMG]http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k516/mi_creations/My%20Creations/DSCF2114.jpg
> 
> Here is DD's PJs pre-torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy's PJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shirt Judy sent me to put this little girl on:



Love all the Christmas jammies and matching AG clothes!



momto4princesses said:


> Princess outfit.
> 
> 
> Mickey parts.



Love them all but the princess dress is my favorite!



babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



So cute!  Sigh, I really need to make Alexa some AG clothes!  I would bid on that if it were a bigger size!


----------



## karebear23

I'm way behind! Haven't been on the DIS in forever!
Love everything I have been seeing!
I'm working on some doll clothing.




GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Funny I have that mermaid fabric too!  I made PJ's for DD.




IMAG0053 by karebear23, on Flickr
Her tail wraps around the back of the t-shirt!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6677026129/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/


----------



## Dustykins

I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> I love the mermaid dress.  It is the perfect fabric for a little Floridian!  I had considered turning the shirt and materiel into a dress for my niece but I've already made her a few different dresses for this spring.  I will look up the pattern name and number.  I've had the pattern for about 3 years though so would not be positive that it is still in print.  Of course they might have something similar in their spring pattern books.
> 
> 
> I also usually only buy a yard at a time when I am adding to my stash.  But I now have a closet full of one yard pieces.  I really need to get to work using it up.
> 
> It is fun to see what other people make with the same fabric.  Last spring somebody posted a dress they'd made and it was the same fabric that I'd made a shower curtain for my dd's bathroom.  It would be fun to give everybody a yard of the same fabric and see what they make with it.
> 
> Maybe after my girls' bat mitzvah we can take the beach fabric that I made into tablecloths  and cut them up.  I think I made 18 tablecloths and each one has 6 yards of fabric.  We can have a fun time seeing what everybody makes with them.  I still have another year to go before the bat mitzvah though.  Of course I'd be ready for it tomorrow since I have the tablecloths, centerpieces and candlelighting board all finished.



Oooooh! Count me in! Sounds like fun!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

karebear23 said:


> Funny I have that mermaid fabric too!  I made PJ's for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0053 by karebear23, on Flickr
> Her tail wraps around the back of the t-shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6677026129/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



I love the mermaid pajamas.  They are so cute!  The applique that wraps around the top is great!



GlassSlippers said:


> Oooooh! Count me in! Sounds like fun!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



It will be fun to see what everybody makes with the fabric.  But it will be a while before we can get to that.  I bought all the fabric and made the tablecloths because I found the perfect fabric on clearance for $1 per yard.  Now it is sitting on the shelf in my sewing room.  I have around 100 yards of that fabric.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks but it is easy to do with an embroidery machine.  I wish I could do hand appliques like you do.  I have this idea for a large applique that I wish I could do but I've never done hand appliques before.  Plus you are really a fabric artist with the incredible things you make.



Awww... Thanks...    Heather's tut is the best - if you ever want to learn...  It's easier than you think it is.  



MindyCramer said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been "stalking" this board so to speak and I have to say, you all are SO inspiring!
> Hope to share my latest Disney creation when it is finished!



Welcome!



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Diane,  Looks like we both liked the Little Mermaid fabric.  Below is a picture of the back of a dress I made using the same fabric.  I used a tee-shirt for the top.  It was for my cousin's granddaughter - they live in Florida and I thought it was very appropriate for the area  I really like the little skort pattern..could you forward me the pattern #? (Thanks in advance)  Do you think it is still in print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Love this!



aboveH20 said:


> When we were doing Project Runway (the disboutique version) I thought it would be fun to have everyone make something, anything, using the same fabric.  I'm sure there would have been an amazing variety.



I think that would be sooo fun!  



dianemom2 said:


> Maybe after my girls' bat mitzvah we can take the beach fabric that I made into tablecloths  and cut them up.  I think I made 18 tablecloths and each one has 6 yards of fabric.  We can have a fun time seeing what everybody makes with them.  I still have another year to go before the bat mitzvah though.  Of course I'd be ready for it tomorrow since I have the tablecloths, centerpieces and candlelighting board all finished.



I am totally in on this project too!



Meshell2002 said:


> D~ the 15-91 I was going to look at was sold before I could look at it. Probably just as well since DH would have raised an eyebrow at that....but my mom is going to bring me her old Kenmore as a backup the next time she vists....circa 1980 (yay love free!). I don't feel inclined to look anymore right now since I had to pay the $75 to replace my Bernina motor (to its credit it is 12 years old and has been used almost daily for the last 3 yrs).
> 
> Now that I'm about moved into my sewing space....I can actually work on the last of the winter projects before moving on to spring dresses!
> 
> I want to paint the space....but since we will replace the counters in that room in the spring/ summer I'm going to wait until then to pick out paint.
> 
> I just need another light and maybe something to hang my cut patterns on near the cutting area....Ott lights go on sale at Joanns next week....50% off



Bummer about the 15-91...  Awesome about the sewing space though...  I can't wait to see pictures!  



babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.



These turned out so awesome!!! Great job! 



Corrine 1973 said:


> So as I sit here pinning my skirt together, it amazing me on how much time in "sewing" is actually taken up by pinning, ironing, cutting, and measuring.



Yup...  It's a vicious circle.  They say, a seamstress' most valuable tool (after her sewing machine, of course) is her iron. 



momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute Minnie add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh for Crystal Palace breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey parts.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!



OK - these pictures and outfits are just adorable!  It makes me wish, more than ever, that I would have known how to sew when my girls were little.



MindyCramer said:


> Okay, I've finally racked up 10 posts so I can post photos! LOL.
> This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter



Very cute!  You did a great job!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a cute tee to wear with it but my embroidery machine ate it so she ended up just wearing one of Connor's with it.  Ignore the ugly deer head in the background.  This was taken at my daughter's house and my son-in-law is an avid hunter.
> 
> Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!



Love it!  And congratulations!!!



Dustykins said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)



How awesome!!!  Glad you got a great deal on a great machine!  

D~


----------



## chellewashere

babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.



Love it I love the pelums (however you spell it)!! 



momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute Minnie add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh for Crystal Palace breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey parts.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!



Love the Mickey parts one the best but I wish my DD was still small enough to get away with the bottom one...too adorable.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a cute tee to wear with it but my embroidery machine ate it so she ended up just wearing one of Connor's with it.  Ignore the ugly deer head in the background.  This was taken at my daughter's house and my son-in-law is an avid hunter.
> 
> Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!



Love the birth announcement. The skirt is so pretty and twirly, but I am in love with the socks 



karebear23 said:


> I'm way behind! Haven't been on the DIS in forever!
> Love everything I have been seeing!
> I'm working on some doll clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I have that mermaid fabric too!  I made PJ's for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0053 by karebear23, on Flickr
> Her tail wraps around the back of the t-shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6677026129/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



The PJ top is soo cute love how it wraps around. I love how everyone bought the same fabric and made different things out of it.



Dustykins said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)



This is the machine I learned to sew on  I love it but I developed hoop envy early on and begged for my new machine that Im afraid of now 
Have fun with it and enjoy.


----------



## aboveH20

Corrine 1973 said:


> So as I sit here pinning my skirt together, it amazing me on how much time in "sewing" is actually taken up by pinning, ironing, cutting, and measuring.



Reminds me of my cake decorating days.  I used to think if I could have a high school girl come over and bake the cakes, make the frosting, and then clean up afterwards, I could just do the fun part -- the decorating.



PurpleEars said:


> Yikes! I hope you will pay off your mortgage sooner than that! That's a great idea for Project Runway.



We've rounded up our payment and pay an extra $6/month, so maybe we'll get it down to 29.5 years. 



MindyCramer said:


> Okay, I've finally racked up 10 posts so I can post photos! LOL.
> This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter



Looks great . . . and it looks like it took a whole lot of fabric.  Gotta love twirling and ruffles.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!



Beautiful skirt and great news. 



Dustykins said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)



Congrats on the machine and great price.  Enjoy.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Dustykins said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)



I probably think the opposite of everyone here. But I think you should start with a smaller machine. My Mother wanted one for years and always went tot he Machine store and just drooled over them. She was finally able to get a Brother Disney machine and it had a 4X4 hoop. She didn't like machine embroidery, after all that. I started to use it and loved it. I ended up selling "our" machine and buying a larger hoop. You can always tuck the packaging into the back a closet somewhere for awhile and if you decide you can use bigger, sell it and use the $$ for another machine.


----------



## PurpleEars

MindyCramer said:


> Okay, I've finally racked up 10 posts so I can post photos! LOL.
> This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter



Great job! Very cute!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a cute tee to wear with it but my embroidery machine ate it so she ended up just wearing one of Connor's with it.  Ignore the ugly deer head in the background.  This was taken at my daughter's house and my son-in-law is an avid hunter.
> 
> Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!



What a lovely skirt! Congrats on your DD! I hope she will have a smooth and healthy pregnancy.



karebear23 said:


> Funny I have that mermaid fabric too!  I made PJ's for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0053 by karebear23, on Flickr
> Her tail wraps around the back of the t-shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/26104736@N00/6677026129/ http://www.flickr.com/people/26104736@N00/



I really like how the tail wraps around! Great job!



Dustykins said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)



Congrats on your new machine. It sounds like you got a good deal on it. I look forward to seeing what you create with it!


----------



## geishagirl81

My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while 

But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.


----------



## karebear23

Love it!  I love that fabric!
I have had the feliz on my sewing list for awhile...hoping to get one done here soon!



geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.


----------



## tinkbell13

So many beautiful items have been posted the last few days! These are all so cute! Makes me wish I had a girl.



momto4princesses said:


> Mickey parts.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's


All the outfits are great but I love these two the most!



MindyCramer said:


> This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter


This is so cute! My nieces will be 8 and 11 for our trip in March. I've been debating about doing one of these for them.



geishagirl81 said:


> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.


I'd spin around the house all day too if I had a dress like that! And you just gave me an awesome idea to do for my MIL's bag since IASW was her first and favourite ride when they (MIL & FIL) went to DL 20+ years ago.

Can't believe it is only 2 months until we arrive at WDW!


----------



## Colleen27

Wow, so much cuteness! I especially love the Feliz. I'm working on the courage to do my first too, and I even have the fabric for it and a deadline of Feb 5 (when we're going to see Sesame Street Live) so I'd better get on it! 

I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout! 

The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite )






A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already. 






And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should! 






The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse. 






We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!


----------



## gallafamily

Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!  

First is my "day bag" for the parks:





Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:




I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.

I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DMGeurts

geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



This turned out amazing!!  I just love that fabric and the Feliz is one of my favorite dresses to make - I wish my girls could wear one, sadly - I didn't sew when they were little so I missed out on making them some fun stuff.



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, so much cuteness! I especially love the Feliz. I'm working on the courage to do my first too, and I even have the fabric for it and a deadline of Feb 5 (when we're going to see Sesame Street Live) so I'd better get on it!
> 
> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!



Love the Christmas jammies and the purse turned out awesome!  I can't believe what a huge to do list you have yet...  Although, mine isn't much better.    LOL



gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> First is my "day bag" for the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.
> 
> I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Love the rosetta and the Tink outfit is adorable too!  



tinkbell13 said:


> Can't believe it is only 2 months until we arrive at WDW!



Your ticker didn't load for me...  What are your dates???

D~


----------



## cogero

Colleen27 said:


> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Such awesome things. LOve the bags. Congrats on the new machine.



gallafamily said:


>



Such cuteness. Love the bag and that tink outfit is just adorable. I think a 4 x 4 tink would be fine on that outfit.



geishagirl81 said:


> .



The Feliz is fabulous. I love the fabric


----------



## tricia

gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> First is my "day bag" for the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.
> 
> I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Great job, and I think a 4 x 4 would look good on this bodice.



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, so much cuteness! I especially love the Feliz. I'm working on the courage to do my first too, and I even have the fabric for it and a deadline of Feb 5 (when we're going to see Sesame Street Live) so I'd better get on it!
> 
> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!



Nice stuff and Congrats on the new machine.



geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



Love the Feliz, aren't you glad you finally got one done?  They are super twirlers aren't they?


----------



## tinkbell13

Colleen27 said:


>


Great job! Love the idea of an autograph bag - so unique! Good luck with the rest of your projects too!



gallafamily said:


>


Love the ruffled bag! And I adore that Tink material!



DMGeurts said:


> Your ticker didn't load for me...  What are your dates???
> D~


We are there March 11-17th. Second trip for DH & DS. First trip for the rest of the family. Can't wait to go! I haven't had time off work since our cruise in January 2011, so I really need a break.


----------



## minandmick

Hi everyone!  I've been stalking this thread off and on for awhile and I am finally ready to join (I think)  I taught myself how to sew this year and I am now venturing into real projects.

I recently made to American Girl blankets for my nieces and I have some other projects in the works.  I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how to do it...

Hope you don't mind if I join...


----------



## Luv WDisneyW

Hi everyone, I'm new to this and have no idea if I'm even posting this correctly.  Hopefully, I do and you can help me.  I have adored many many of your projects, you all are so talented!!  
We are going back to Disney this summer and hoping to do something different for my girls for Epcot.  Does anybody know what I mean when I ask about the fabric with all the different countries on it.  That is what I'm looking for and can't seem to find any information on where to buy it.  If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it!!
Thank you all for all your inspiring projects!!!
Shonda


----------



## geishagirl81

Thanks for the feedback everyone.   


As to the fabrics I used, they were both Alexander Henry, and both out of print now.  I paid an arm and leg for them, but if you search Etsy and other fabric/quilt shops online that specialize in carrying rare/hard to finds, you may have luck.  I wasn't able to find much in the local fabric shops.  HTH


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everyone, 

Happy New Year, I hope you all are doing well.

I have not posted here in forever, but I am so glad to be back. 

You guys have posted so many amazing projects.  I still don't have my brother PE770 but I will get it eventually. Trying to convience DH to let me fly off island alone to get one - its just cheaper.  I paid more to ship my Csi6000 than the machine actually cost last year.

We are heading back to Disney in August and I have started makeing my wish list of outfits for DD.  This year its all about conquering my fear of applique, and getting an organized sewing space put together...it's good to be back among my enablers....


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cburnett27 said:


> Ok, I think I can add a few now.  These are all with my phone so not great, I'll hopefully have some good pics after our trip
> 
> I still have to finish the Rapunzel dress for her birthday dinner and also a birthday 4 shirt for the daytime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jessie...



I Love the Minnie Skirt - would you mind sharing what pattern this is?  Sorry if this is a repeate question - just rejoining the thread today.  Thanks


----------



## minandmick

My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.

I would really love to make pajamas to match.....


----------



## dianemom2

geishagirl81 said:


>


The dress is just beautiful and your little girl is precious!



Colleen27 said:


> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!


Congratulations on the new sewing machine.  It sure looks like you've put it to very good use!  I love the pajamas and the bags.  Good job winging it on the designs.  I hope you are able to get all your projects finished before you leave.



gallafamily said:


> First is my "day bag" for the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.


Love the bag and the Tinkerbell outfit is great.  I think it looks good just like it is but I am sure it would be cute with the Tinkerbell painted in it too.  I would be too afraid that I would mess it up to try to paint it but that's just me.  

Enjoy sewing dresses and frills for your little girl while she loves them.  I didn't get very many years to sew frilly things for my girls because I didn't start sewing again until they were about 6 and 7.  By then they were already close to outgrowing their love of dresses and frills.  Now they are in middle school and rarely like anything that I've made.  Luckily I have a 4 year old niece who I am able to spoil with lots of dresses.  I am not sure what I will do when she outgrows wanting to wear what I've made.

I just ordered some Disney fabric and some Hello Kitty fabric from etsy.  I can't wait to get it and start on some new stuff.  See how quickly I broke my no new fabric promise.  I think it was less than 24 hours.  And I shouldn't admit this but I bought a yard of fabric earlier today when I went to JOanns for buttons.  

Of course I did cut out 4 bowling shirts for my nephews (2 for each of them) using fabric from my stash.  I can't use Carla's pattern because our printer still isn't fixed.  I had to use a Simplicity pattern I already had.  I don't like it nearly as much as Carla's pattern.  But I have all 4 shirts half finished after one day of work.  Hoping that tomorrow I can put on the sleeves and do the buttonholes.  Then all 4 will be done.  My next goal will be to plan some special outfits for the niece and nephews with the Dr. Seuss fabric I bought last winter.  You see, I really am trying to use up some of my fabric stash!


I also finished the last bit on this bag that I made during winter break.










This is the inside pocket that I added to this bag:





I love having zippered pockets inside my bag!


----------



## dianemom2

minandmick said:


> My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.
> 
> I would really love to make pajamas to match.....



Your first applique project turned out great.  i am sure your nieces love the blankets.  This is the second time this week that I've seen fabric that I used for something else in posts here on the Disboutique.

Here is the bag that I made with the same fabric:


----------



## minandmick

dianemom2 said:


> Your first applique project turned out great.  i am sure your nieces love the blankets.  This is the second time this week that I've seen fabric that I used for something else in posts here on the Disboutique.
> 
> Here is the bag that I made with the same fabric:



I love that bag!  Someday I want to make a messenger bag.  I've had this fabric for at least one year...I found it when I was taking out my Christmas decorations.  LOL


----------



## miprender

How did I get so far behind.   Maybe trying to keep up with D's PTR kept me busy



dianemom2 said:


> Yes, the driver stayed at the scene of the accident.  Sadly, the man who hit her is a friend of their family.  I can't imagine what he is thinking and feeling.
> 
> Here are things that I have been working on this week:
> 
> And an Ariel skirt and top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little sad because the red that I used on Ariel's hair bled a little bit onto her skin.



Sorry to hear that it was their friend that accidently hit her.

Love all these new outfits you have been very busy.



tinkbell13 said:


> I



Great job!



VBAndrea said:


> First up t's for Lindsay and her brother (Big Give) and a collar cover for Bella the yorkie.  Lindsay was supposed to have Minnie on elbows and I accidentally did Mickey on hers so just did a different Mickey face for Dalton (thank you Heather!!!!):



Great job on everything as usual! Glad you little furbaby is feeling better.   I really love the fabric colors of the Christmas dress.



Restrasz said:


> You are all so talented! Not sure mine will ever be good enough to post but I'll sure try.  Keep sewing and I'll keep looking!



Some of us here have only been sewing for a little over a year and it is mandatory to post pictures



Cibahwewah said:


>



Love that fabric. I have been debating on buying some but I must resist or DH is going to have me committed for all the fabric I keep buying.



cogero said:


> My goal for our April trip is to try and not buy any fabric for the girl. I may have to for the boy but then I might not LOL. (He might get new shirts to go with existing shorts) One of the outfits for December still fits and I think some of the outfits from last August still fit.



We really need to start our FHA (fabric hoarders anyomous) group back up. 

I just organized all my fabric and it is finally out of bins... but it really shows how much stuff I have that I am just hoarding




dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Really love this mermaid fabric. DD loves mermaids too.



GrammytoMany said:


> DSC_9664 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Great mermaid dress too. I think I feel a theme coming on.



babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.



That is such a sweet thing to do and love the dress with the matching AG dress.



momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.



Everything is so cute and really love those slippers.



MindyCramer said:


> Okay, I've finally racked up 10 posts so I can post photos! LOL.
> This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter



Great job.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.



What a beautiful skirt.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> .
> Love all the Christmas jammies and matching AG clothes!



 Thanks



karebear23 said:


> IMAG0053 by karebear23, on Flickr



What a cute shirt and love the tail wrapping around the side.



Dustykins said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered the SE400.  Yeah, maybe I'll get hoop envy but since I'll mostly be embroidering kids' clothes I think I'll basically be okay.  It came today (gotta love Amazon Prime) and I did a test run and it's awesome (especially for the price - they had one listed as "used" for just under $300 claiming that the packaging was damaged but the machine was like new, but the packaging looks like it's been in the mail and the machine still had all the factory seals on it!)



WooHoo! Congrats.



geishagirl81 said:


> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



What a great job.



Colleen27 said:


> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.



What a great idea on the park bag. Hope you get lots of autographs.



gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.



Love your park bag and the dress. Since the bodice is small I think a 4x4 would work but I would be afraid to mess something up since your dress is so beautiful already.



minandmick said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been stalking this thread off and on for awhile and I am finally ready to join (I think)  I taught myself how to sew this year and I am now venturing into real projects.
> 
> I recently made to American Girl blankets for my nieces and I have some other projects in the works.  I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how to do it...
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join...



Welcome and great job on the blankets.



Luv WDisneyW said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this and have no idea if I'm even posting this correctly.  Hopefully, I do and you can help me.  I have adored many many of your projects, you all are so talented!!
> We are going back to Disney this summer and hoping to do something different for my girls for Epcot.  Does anybody know what I mean when I ask about the fabric with all the different countries on it.  That is what I'm looking for and can't seem to find any information on where to buy it.  If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it!!
> Thank you all for all your inspiring projects!!!
> Shonda



Is it the Flags around the world?


----------



## cogero

minandmick said:


> My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.
> 
> I would really love to make pajamas to match.....



I love these. they are so pretty.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the bag that I made with the same fabric:



Diane I love this bag. I really should try a tote bag one day.


----------



## mariolatry

You all do such beautiful work and I'd love to get my girls some cute dresses like these for our trip in May.  Do you sell your stuff anywhere?  I tried searching Etsy.com....Please PM the names you sell under, if you do*



*I don't want to violate the board laws.  If this is a problem, just know that I am so envious of everyone's talent!


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

Tomorrow the store that I bought my machine from is offering a Bernina owner class.  I am so excited.  I have taken it before but I was so overwhelmed that I don't remember everything.  I hope to relearn the basics of my machine.  I am super super excited about learning to put a button on.  My belly has popped buttons off all my jackets!


----------



## NiniMorris

mariolatry said:


> You all do such beautiful work and I'd love to get my girls some cute dresses like these for our trip in May.  Do you sell your stuff anywhere?  I tried searching Etsy.com....Please PM the names you sell under, if you do*
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't want to violate the board laws.  If this is a problem, just know that I am so envious of everyone's talent!



Some that have Etsy shops have their shop names in their signatures...some have sites on Facebook...

Nini


----------



## DMGeurts

tinkbell13 said:


> We are there March 11-17th. Second trip for DH & DS. First trip for the rest of the family. Can't wait to go! I haven't had time off work since our cruise in January 2011, so I really need a break.



We are there March 6-15...  Where are you staying?



minandmick said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been stalking this thread off and on for awhile and I am finally ready to join (I think)  I taught myself how to sew this year and I am now venturing into real projects.
> 
> I recently made to American Girl blankets for my nieces and I have some other projects in the works.  I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how to do it...
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join...



Welcome!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy New Year, I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I have not posted here in forever, but I am so glad to be back.
> 
> You guys have posted so many amazing projects.  I still don't have my brother PE770 but I will get it eventually. Trying to convience DH to let me fly off island alone to get one - its just cheaper.  I paid more to ship my Csi6000 than the machine actually cost last year.
> 
> We are heading back to Disney in August and I have started makeing my wish list of outfits for DD.  This year its all about conquering my fear of applique, and getting an organized sewing space put together...it's good to be back among my enablers....



Welcome back...  Heather Sue's tutorial is just the best applique tutorial out there - you can find it on page 1.  



minandmick said:


> My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.
> 
> I would really love to make pajamas to match.....



These turned out really awesome!



dianemom2 said:


> I also finished the last bit on this bag that I made during winter break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside pocket that I added to this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love having zippered pockets inside my bag!



These turned out great...  And your interior zippered pockets look perfect!  

D~


----------



## tinkbell13

minandmick said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been stalking this thread off and on for awhile and I am finally ready to join (I think)  I taught myself how to sew this year and I am now venturing into real projects.
> 
> I recently made to American Girl blankets for my nieces and I have some other projects in the works.  I'll post pics as soon as I figure out how to do it...
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join...


Welcome! I am getting back into sewing after many, many years away from it. The AG blankets are cute. I really love the flower fabric. I can see my nieces loving it too. Can't wait to see your next creation!



Luv WDisneyW said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this and have no idea if I'm even posting this correctly.  Hopefully, I do and you can help me.  I have adored many many of your projects, you all are so talented!!
> We are going back to Disney this summer and hoping to do something different for my girls for Epcot.  Does anybody know what I mean when I ask about the fabric with all the different countries on it.  That is what I'm looking for and can't seem to find any information on where to buy it.  If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it!!
> Thank you all for all your inspiring projects!!!
> Shonda


Welcome! I love that fabric too. I don't know where to find it, but I'm sure someone else here will know.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy New Year, I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I have not posted here in forever, but I am so glad to be back.
> 
> You guys have posted so many amazing projects.  I still don't have my brother PE770 but I will get it eventually. Trying to convience DH to let me fly off island alone to get one - its just cheaper.  I paid more to ship my Csi6000 than the machine actually cost last year.
> 
> We are heading back to Disney in August and I have started makeing my wish list of outfits for DD.  This year its all about conquering my fear of applique, and getting an organized sewing space put together...it's good to be back among my enablers....


I want a PE770 too and am currently looking around to find one in the US. Machines in Canada seem to be twice the price for some reason.  Even paying shipping charges, it will be cheaper to purchase from the States.



DMGeurts said:


> We are there March 6-15...  Where are you staying?
> D~


We are staying at ASMo. I was thinking of trying Pop Century this time but my DH, BIL and SIL thought ASMo would be more interesting to the kids. Oh well, there's always the next trip! Where are you staying?


----------



## tinkerbell3747

tinkbell13 said:


> I want a PE770 too and am currently looking around to find one in the US. Machines in Canada seem to be twice the price for some reason.  Even paying shipping charges, it will be cheaper to purchase from the States.



IKWYM - It will be cheaper for me to buy in the States, but I will have to use sea shipping to make it worth while.  I am hopping I can go up to Florida soon, for a mini sewing supplies shopping spree.  Finding Fabric here is an issue too so I have to order online or buy while I am in the states.  So far I found Hobby Lobby - who ships internationally....hoping to find a few others as well...

We loved our visits to ASMo my kids loved it there, surprisingly enough they loved POP even more....something about not having to share a bus really tickled there fancy....wonder who taught them that Disney logic....


----------



## chellewashere

geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



So beautiful. Love the fabric WOW that just pops. And the hair bows...too dang cute. I have this pattern and it looks so pretty sitting in my book..I have to make it, this was the main reason I bought the book



Colleen27 said:


> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!



Love the bags. Which pattern do y'all use for them? And leaving the front white is a terrific idea!! How original.



gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> First is my "day bag" for the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.
> 
> I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Wow wish I could paint and make it come out  Im great at tracing does that count  Love the rosetta!!! The color combo on the Tink is so great.


----------



## chellewashere

minandmick said:


> My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.
> 
> I would really love to make pajamas to match.....



Came out great. My daughter is getting her first this year for her birthday so Im sure Im going to be making quite a bit of things for her



dianemom2 said:


> Of course I did cut out 4 bowling shirts for my nephews (2 for each of them) using fabric from my stash.  I can't use Carla's pattern because our printer still isn't fixed.  I had to use a Simplicity pattern I already had.  I don't like it nearly as much as Carla's pattern.  But I have all 4 shirts half finished after one day of work.  Hoping that tomorrow I can put on the sleeves and do the buttonholes.  Then all 4 will be done.  My next goal will be to plan some special outfits for the niece and nephews with the Dr. Seuss fabric I bought last winter.  You see, I really am trying to use up some of my fabric stash!
> 
> 
> I also finished the last bit on this bag that I made during winter break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside pocket that I added to this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love having zippered pockets inside my bag!



This is awesome. Great job on the zippers. What pattern do you use for these? Im looking for a nice cross body for the parks.


----------



## Colleen27

chellewashere said:


> Love the bags. Which pattern do y'all use for them? And leaving the front white is a terrific idea!! How original.



I didn't use one. I just sort of winged it based on other bags I'd seen that I liked. I've used the Make It Love It stroller/diaper bag tutorial a few times so I had the construction basics down, and just resized and added and subtracted features as needed to get what I wanted.


----------



## chellewashere

Colleen27 said:


> I didn't use one. I just sort of winged it based on other bags I'd seen that I liked. I've used the Make It Love It stroller/diaper bag tutorial a few times so I had the construction basics down, and just resized and added and subtracted features as needed to get what I wanted.



Awesome...Im no where being able to do that yet


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> This is awesome. Great job on the zippers. What pattern do you use for these? Im looking for a nice cross body for the parks.


I used this pattern:
http://erinerickson.com/store/patterns/two-zip-hipster-pdf-pattern/

I added the inside zippered pocket because I really like having a zippered interior pocket in the bag that I carry.  It was a very easy pattern with very good instructions.  She also sells the pattern on etsy.  Just look for two zip hipster on there.


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> I used this pattern:
> http://erinerickson.com/store/patterns/two-zip-hipster-pdf-pattern/
> 
> I added the inside zippered pocket because I really like having a zippered interior pocket in the bag that I carry.  It was a very easy pattern with very good instructions.  She also sells the pattern on etsy.  Just look for two zip hipster on there.



Thanks so much. I need to have step by step  My DD wants the doggie in the bag


----------



## Luv WDisneyW

Is it the Flags around the world?

Yes, this is what I was talking about....  Do you know where I can find any?
Thank you so much!!
Shonda


----------



## Luv WDisneyW

miprender said:


> How did I get so far behind.   Maybe trying to keep up with D's PTR kept me busy
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that it was their friend that accidently hit her.
> 
> Love all these new outfits you have been very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on everything as usual! Glad you little furbaby is feeling better.   I really love the fabric colors of the Christmas dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us here have only been sewing for a little over a year and it is mandatory to post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Love that fabric. I have been debating on buying some but I must resist or DH is going to have me committed for all the fabric I keep buying.
> 
> 
> 
> We really need to start our FHA (fabric hoarders anyomous) group back up.
> 
> I just organized all my fabric and it is finally out of bins... but it really shows how much stuff I have that I am just hoarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really love this mermaid fabric. DD loves mermaids too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great mermaid dress too. I think I feel a theme coming on.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a sweet thing to do and love the dress with the matching AG dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is so cute and really love those slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute shirt and love the tail wrapping around the side.
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea on the park bag. Hope you get lots of autographs.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your park bag and the dress. Since the bodice is small I think a 4x4 would work but I would be afraid to mess something up since your dress is so beautiful already.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and great job on the blankets.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Flags around the world?


Hi,
I think I replied to your question wrong earlier, I'm really green at this posting stuff.  Anyway, hopefully you will get this post.  Yes, you are correct, it is the flag fabric that represent the counties in Epcot.  Thank you again for any help you can give.
Thanks!!
Shonda


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> Thanks so much. I need to have step by step  My DD wants the doggie in the bag



Yes, isn't that little dog the cutest!  Our little dog is very cute too but she'd never sit in a purse!  I just ordered some Japanese Disney fabric yesterday.  I have some ideas for what I want to do with it and one of the ideas is to use a bit of it to make a purse.  I'll probably mix it with some other fabrics in each thing that I make so that it lasts longer.  It wasn't quite as expensive as I thought it would be to order it.


----------



## RMAMom

Luv WDisneyW said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this and have no idea if I'm even posting this correctly.  Hopefully, I do and you can help me.  I have adored many many of your projects, you all are so talented!!
> We are going back to Disney this summer and hoping to do something different for my girls for Epcot.  Does anybody know what I mean when I ask about the fabric with all the different countries on it.  That is what I'm looking for and can't seem to find any information on where to buy it.  If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it!!
> Thank you all for all your inspiring projects!!!
> Shonda



Hi Shonda, welcome! Unfortunately I don't think the flag fabric hasn't been in print for a few years. I have seen it on feebay from time to time. I'm not sure  what the actual name of the fabric is, maybe someone else will come along and post it so you can search for it. If you do find it it will probably be pricey.



minandmick said:


> My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.
> 
> I would really love to make pajamas to match.....



They look great and matching jammies would be cute!



dianemom2 said:


> I just ordered some Disney fabric and some Hello Kitty fabric from etsy.  I can't wait to get it and start on some new stuff.  See how quickly I broke my no new fabric promise.  I think it was less than 24 hours.  And I shouldn't admit this but I bought a yard of fabric earlier today when I went to JOanns for buttons.
> 
> Of course I did cut out 4 bowling shirts for my nephews (2 for each of them) using fabric from my stash.  I can't use Carla's pattern because our printer still isn't fixed.  I had to use a Simplicity pattern I already had.  I don't like it nearly as much as Carla's pattern.  But I have all 4 shirts half finished after one day of work.  Hoping that tomorrow I can put on the sleeves and do the buttonholes.  Then all 4 will be done.  My next goal will be to plan some special outfits for the niece and nephews with the Dr. Seuss fabric I bought last winter.  You see, I really am trying to use up some of my fabric stash!
> 
> 
> I also finished the last bit on this bag that I made during winter break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside pocket that I added to this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love having zippered pockets inside my bag!



Love the bag and I have to say I think your budget is still ahead with your fabric because if my printer were broken I would be at wal-mart spending $75.00 on a printer and picking up fabric on my way out. My husband calls that Mary math 



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Tomorrow the store that I bought my machine from is offering a Bernina owner class.  I am so excited.  I have taken it before but I was so overwhelmed that I don't remember everything.  I hope to relearn the basics of my machine.  I am super super excited about learning to put a button on.  My belly has popped buttons off all my jackets!



That sounds like fun! How was it?


----------



## miprender

Luv WDisneyW said:


> Hi,
> I think I replied to your question wrong earlier, I'm really green at this posting stuff.  Anyway, hopefully you will get this post.  Yes, you are correct, it is the flag fabric that represent the counties in Epcot.  Thank you again for any help you can give.
> Thanks!!
> Shonda



Marianne used some on her boys pants. Not sure where she found some but have you tried searching on Ebay or Etsy for some.


----------



## gallafamily

chellewashere said:


> Wow wish I could paint and make it come out  Im great at tracing does that count  Love the rosetta!!! The color combo on the Tink is so great.



I can only trace too.  I have an iron on pencil and trace the pattern I want and iron it onto the shirt or fabric.  Then its just like coloring!


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

RMAMom said:


> That sounds like fun! How was it?



I had a blast!  There were only two of us that showed up because of the storm last yesterday and today.  So It went quickly and we covered a lot of information.  I didn't like how they showed me to do the zipper.  Basting it and then placing the zipper over the basting stitch but it was neat to learn.  I love the button and button hole options on my machine.  

I love seeing all the different bags that have been posted lately.  I am going to attempt one tonight.  Hopefully Sunday my sister-in-law and I are going to try a to make a pillow case dress for my niece.  

Have a wonderful evening everyone!


----------



## gallafamily

miprender said:


> Love your park bag and the dress. Since the bodice is small I think a 4x4 would work but I would be afraid to mess something up since your dress is so beautiful already.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm still unsure about painting on it.  I'm thinking I may just leave it plain and use that time to do some more sewing projects.


----------



## miprender

So I made my first ITH project from PicklePie. I made a cell phone case for my friend and one for me but I just skipped the steps about the strap and button closure.

I couldn't believe how easy it was and it only took about a 1/2 to make.


----------



## cogero

Michelle

I love the cell phone cases. They are so pretty.


----------



## Luv WDisneyW

miprender said:


> Marianne used some on her boys pants. Not sure where she found some but have you tried searching on Ebay or Etsy for some.


I had checked some places, but I cannot remember if I checked ebay or etsy or not.  However, I did just check them and I did find some.  I'm not sure if it is exactly what everyone else has used in the past, but I think I gonna try it....  I'm really just needing it to applique a mickey head with. 
FYI, in case anyone else is looking for this type of fabric, it is called International Flag of Nations.  
Thanks again to everyone for helping!!
Shonda


----------



## aboveH20

Another Friday night and I don't seem to have plans  so I'll offer a quick tutorial about AG bags that Andrea asked about.  As I was uploading to photobucket it occurred to me that I have too many photos for one post, so keep reading when you're done here.






Barefoot Dorrrine.  For the dress pattern you'll have to go to my etsy shop (oh, wait, I don't have an etsy shop), but here are pictures worth 1,000 words on how to make the _other_ two bags.













































































Notes  . . .  in the past I've "fortified" it with a lightweight interfacing, and you can add a button to the front or embellish it any way you like, and get creative with the handle.

 If I had known my camera was going to take such clear photos I would have slowed down a bit.


----------



## aboveH20

Looks like it's time for a new ironing board cover.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Hello all you wonderful people....my computer crashed the week before Christmas and i just got it back today!!! let's hear it for nerdy sil's who work on your puter for FREE!!! it had a nasty virus and i lost everything but now have a new operating system called 'ubuntu' and works pretty good with Firefox...so i am a happy girl...
 Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years....alls good in our lil world here...All the g'babies that were hear for Christmas loved their gifts and Elli was thrilled with her sewing machine! Blaze loved his Bey Blades/case/stadium  and Kensleigh,Gracie and Chloe loved thier ds's,sweet lil things had been using calculators to 'pretend' they were video games...hehe their ds's were 2nd hand but in great like new shape and my friend sold then to me for $40 each and each girl got 5 games!!! not too shabby...
 the best belated gift i got was this week when my estranged dil called and invited me over to mend fences...so i got to see Jackson & Avery!!!!! it had been 9 mos....they are as precious as ever and spent 2 hours catching me up on everything in their sweet lives...best of all was their wdw trip { same time we were there last may but different resort/parks....Avery rode ToT for the 1st time and was scared to death but giggled the whole time she told me about it and Jackson got to do a skit with Jack Sparrow! he got to sword fight and point and say " I see Blackbeards daughter' too fun! 
 anyway...things are going well here...Brendi & David are getting an early/long ultrasound next sat. so we will know if we will welcome a 'Cooper Jameson' or 'Libby/Liberty ???" coem July....they are still undecided on a middle name...they wanna use soemthing frm his family but gotta find the right fit...
 my DS and his family will hopefully be coming up to visit and get their Christmas...and the school clothes i got them,things i made them,Jackson's b'day gift and also the things i made them fro wdw but was afraid to drop off at their house for fear of it all getting but out with the trash...hehe...hope things go well for a long long time this time...been here done this. ...but will do whatever to see those babies! 
 well i will go now i have so many pages to catch up on...
 so good to be back! 
here's the 1st thing Elli sewed ALL BY HERSELF! drew a pattern on newspaper,cut it out,pinned/cut/sewed all on her own! even used the neckline she cut out for a purse! she made another set also,they re for her tiwn cousins! how sweet is that! she even read her book and reloaded her bobbin and re-threaded the machine! i was so impressed i cried! 





here's Elli modeling the shirt...that smile says it all!


----------



## cogero

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's Elli modeling the shirt...that smile says it all!



Welcome Back.

Love the shirt Ellie made so cute.


----------



## dianemom2

miprender said:


> So I made my first ITH project from PicklePie. I made a cell phone case for my friend and one for me but I just skipped the steps about the strap and button closure.
> 
> I couldn't believe how easy it was and it only took about a 1/2 to make.


I love the ITH bags.  I don't have the cell phone design but I do have the zippered bag and the purse.  I find it takes longer to cut out all the pieces that I need for those designs than it does to sew them out.  Your cell phone cases look great!  I'm sure you will enjoy using it.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's Elli modeling the shirt...that smile says it all!


That's very sweet!  She did a fantastic job!  Glad that you are back on here with us and that you've been able to see your son's family again.


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> Michelle
> 
> I love the cell phone cases. They are so pretty.



  Thanks



Luv WDisneyW said:


> I had checked some places, but I cannot remember if I checked ebay or etsy or not.  However, I did just check them and I did find some.  I'm not sure if it is exactly what everyone else has used in the past, but I think I gonna try it....  I'm really just needing it to applique a mickey head with.
> FYI, in case anyone else is looking for this type of fabric, it is called International Flag of Nations.
> Thanks again to everyone for helping!!
> Shonda



I checked ebay too after writing that but didn't find anything. But keep checking because people are always posting their fabric on line.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> here's Elli modeling the shirt...that smile says it all!



Welcome back and Elli did an awesome job.



dianemom2 said:


> I love the ITH bags.  I don't have the cell phone design but I do have the zippered bag and the purse.  I find it takes longer to cut out all the pieces that I need for those designs than it does to sew them out.  Your cell phone cases look great!  I'm sure you will enjoy using it.



 Actually I was going to say that too. The hardest part was cutting the fabric  I have the zippered bag that I want to try next.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Awww, I Love Ellie's shirt, very cute and what a pretty smile. Good job Kiddo!  

Think I am going to add Passport covers, Park bag, and Cell phone cover to my list.....


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Happy New Year!

I havent had much to say or sew for a bit, so have been in lurker mode. But I have to say - you are all just so amazingly talented - I just dont know how you do it all!!!!!!!!

But I wanted to say  Hi, and that Im going to try to sew a bit this weekend. Tim and Elizabeth are going to Bible Snow Camp, and I was thinking of making them a pillowcase and PJ's for their little weekend away - and of course I will include Hannah too!!

Also, has anyone seen any free ipad case patterns out there? We got my mom an IPAD for Christmas and she'd like a cover with her initial on it. With a name like Corrie, you cant ever find things with your name on it, so she gets excited when I embroider something for her.


----------



## NiniMorris

About a year ago, someone on here had used the cap hoop on their 770.  I bought the hoop and forgot about it.  The other day, when I was making out my Jiffy Shirt order, I needed a couple dollars more to get the free shipping, so I added a cap.

Now that I am thinking of using it...it doesn't look like it is going to work. I've searched for the post...but it seems to have gone into never land.

If it was you...can you please either pm me or give me a few pointers...I've got to be doing something wrong!


Nini


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Just a quick post before I head off to work.  I finally made Alexa some matching pajamas for her AG dolls.  The easy fits sew up really quickly and I used newborn onesies for the tops.  Brilliant idea, Michelle!






Sorry for the poor quality pic.

I made Connor some too but he wouldn't model them for me.  They are not horse-themed.  My husband hasn't managed to turn Connor into a little cowboy, in spite of his best efforts.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - we have a new big give. Please come and help this little girl to have double the fun because she beat cancer not once, but twice and she is only 6 years old!! She would LOVE a real Rapunzel dress to wear to CRT and she is girly twirly!! Mom loves the kids to matchy  match too!!!


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> About a year ago, someone on here had used the cap hoop on their 770.  I bought the hoop and forgot about it.  The other day, when I was making out my Jiffy Shirt order, I needed a couple dollars more to get the free shipping, so I added a cap.
> 
> Now that I am thinking of using it...it doesn't look like it is going to work. I've searched for the post...but it seems to have gone into never land.
> 
> If it was you...can you please either pm me or give me a few pointers...I've got to be doing something wrong!
> 
> 
> Nini



I shared photos of my cap holder last year, but I don't think I had any helpful hints to go along with it and it doesn't fit my PE-770.

(Helpful reply, right?)



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Just a quick post before I head off to work.  I finally made Alexa some matching pajamas for her AG dolls.  The easy fits sew up really quickly and I used newborn onesies for the tops.  Brilliant idea, Michelle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pic.
> 
> I made Connor some too but he wouldn't model them for me.  They are not horse-themed.  My husband hasn't managed to turn Connor into a little cowboy, in spite of his best efforts.





Soooo cute.


----------



## MindyCramer

New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday! 




Going to fix up this shirt I got to match it as well!


----------



## PurpleEars

geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



Great job! It looks so beautiful!



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, so much cuteness! I especially love the Feliz. I'm working on the courage to do my first too, and I even have the fabric for it and a deadline of Feb 5 (when we're going to see Sesame Street Live) so I'd better get on it!
> 
> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!



Good job on the PJ's and bags. Congrats on your new machine!



gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> First is my "day bag" for the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.
> 
> I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I think a 4x4 should be sufficient for the top. I like the Rosetta!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy New Year, I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I have not posted here in forever, but I am so glad to be back.
> 
> You guys have posted so many amazing projects.  I still don't have my brother PE770 but I will get it eventually. Trying to convience DH to let me fly off island alone to get one - its just cheaper.  I paid more to ship my Csi6000 than the machine actually cost last year.
> 
> We are heading back to Disney in August and I have started makeing my wish list of outfits for DD.  This year its all about conquering my fear of applique, and getting an organized sewing space put together...it's good to be back among my enablers....



Welcome back! I think we may be there at the same time!



dianemom2 said:


> I just ordered some Disney fabric and some Hello Kitty fabric from etsy.  I can't wait to get it and start on some new stuff.  See how quickly I broke my no new fabric promise.  I think it was less than 24 hours.  And I shouldn't admit this but I bought a yard of fabric earlier today when I went to JOanns for buttons.
> 
> Of course I did cut out 4 bowling shirts for my nephews (2 for each of them) using fabric from my stash.  I can't use Carla's pattern because our printer still isn't fixed.  I had to use a Simplicity pattern I already had.  I don't like it nearly as much as Carla's pattern.  But I have all 4 shirts half finished after one day of work.  Hoping that tomorrow I can put on the sleeves and do the buttonholes.  Then all 4 will be done.  My next goal will be to plan some special outfits for the niece and nephews with the Dr. Seuss fabric I bought last winter.  You see, I really am trying to use up some of my fabric stash!
> 
> 
> I also finished the last bit on this bag that I made during winter break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love having zippered pockets inside my bag!



Sounds like you have been busy! I like zippered pockets too!



miprender said:


> So I made my first ITH project from PicklePie. I made a cell phone case for my friend and one for me but I just skipped the steps about the strap and button closure.
> 
> I couldn't believe how easy it was and it only took about a 1/2 to make.



They look like so much fun to do!



aboveH20 said:


> Another Friday night and I don't seem to have plans  so I'll offer a quick tutorial about AG bags that Andrea asked about.  As I was uploading to photobucket it occurred to me that I have too many photos for one post, so keep reading when you're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barefoot Dorrrine.  For the dress pattern you'll have to go to my etsy shop (oh, wait, I don't have an etsy shop), but here are pictures worth 1,000 words on how to make the _other_ two bags.
> 
> Notes  . . .  in the past I've "fortified" it with a lightweight interfacing, and you can add a button to the front or embellish it any way you like, and get creative with the handle.
> 
> If I had known my camera was going to take such clear photos I would have slowed down a bit.



Good job on the purses and the step-by-step tut!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Hello all you wonderful people....my computer crashed the week before Christmas and i just got it back today!!! let's hear it for nerdy sil's who work on your puter for FREE!!! it had a nasty virus and i lost everything but now have a new operating system called 'ubuntu' and works pretty good with Firefox...so i am a happy girl...
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years....alls good in our lil world here...All the g'babies that were hear for Christmas loved their gifts and Elli was thrilled with her sewing machine! Blaze loved his Bey Blades/case/stadium  and Kensleigh,Gracie and Chloe loved thier ds's,sweet lil things had been using calculators to 'pretend' they were video games...hehe their ds's were 2nd hand but in great like new shape and my friend sold then to me for $40 each and each girl got 5 games!!! not too shabby...
> the best belated gift i got was this week when my estranged dil called and invited me over to mend fences...so i got to see Jackson & Avery!!!!! it had been 9 mos....they are as precious as ever and spent 2 hours catching me up on everything in their sweet lives...best of all was their wdw trip { same time we were there last may but different resort/parks....Avery rode ToT for the 1st time and was scared to death but giggled the whole time she told me about it and Jackson got to do a skit with Jack Sparrow! he got to sword fight and point and say " I see Blackbeards daughter' too fun!
> anyway...things are going well here...Brendi & David are getting an early/long ultrasound next sat. so we will know if we will welcome a 'Cooper Jameson' or 'Libby/Liberty ???" coem July....they are still undecided on a middle name...they wanna use soemthing frm his family but gotta find the right fit...
> my DS and his family will hopefully be coming up to visit and get their Christmas...and the school clothes i got them,things i made them,Jackson's b'day gift and also the things i made them fro wdw but was afraid to drop off at their house for fear of it all getting but out with the trash...hehe...hope things go well for a long long time this time...been here done this. ...but will do whatever to see those babies!
> well i will go now i have so many pages to catch up on...
> so good to be back!
> here's the 1st thing Elli sewed ALL BY HERSELF! drew a pattern on newspaper,cut it out,pinned/cut/sewed all on her own! even used the neckline she cut out for a purse! she made another set also,they re for her tiwn cousins! how sweet is that! she even read her book and reloaded her bobbin and re-threaded the machine! i was so impressed i cried!



Glad to hear that you got a chance to see your 2 grandchildren afterall. Elli's project looks great! I hope she will keep up with it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Just a quick post before I head off to work.  I finally made Alexa some matching pajamas for her AG dolls.  The easy fits sew up really quickly and I used newborn onesies for the tops.  Brilliant idea, Michelle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pic.
> 
> I made Connor some too but he wouldn't model them for me.  They are not horse-themed.  My husband hasn't managed to turn Connor into a little cowboy, in spite of his best efforts.



Super cute!


I finally finished my AK dress earlier in the week. It was one of those projects that dragged on for no good reason. I need to take a picture of it one of these days!


----------



## GrammytoMany

Looked throught the last 6 pages during the week....LOVE all the different bags, dresses...so many cute items.  (Sorry, I've not managed to catch multiple quotes yet)...I don't want to leave anyone out but it's all beautiful....    Oh, I hope the neighbor that was hit by the car has shown some improvement in her recovery.

Ran into Joann's this afternoon to get thread and a piece of blue and pink fabric for a current project I'm working on.  I walked out with all of this..I just don't know what happen   Now I have 20 new projects running through my head  One good thing about this trip was I had a Rebate Debit Card with me that I've been carrying around for over a year and it paid for 80% of my purchase.  



Fabric!!! by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Sheila


----------



## tinkbell13

NiniMorris said:


> About a year ago, someone on here had used the cap hoop on their 770.  I bought the hoop and forgot about it.  The other day, when I was making out my Jiffy Shirt order, I needed a couple dollars more to get the free shipping, so I added a cap.
> 
> Now that I am thinking of using it...it doesn't look like it is going to work. I've searched for the post...but it seems to have gone into never land.
> 
> If it was you...can you please either pm me or give me a few pointers...I've got to be doing something wrong!
> 
> 
> Nini



I saw this video when I was looking for machines the other day as one of the things my DH wants me to do if I get a machine is caps for our race team. Hope this helps.
http://www.allbrands.com/products/abp11807.html


----------



## DMGeurts

aboveH20 said:


> Another Friday night and I don't seem to have plans  so I'll offer a quick tutorial about AG bags that Andrea asked about.  As I was uploading to photobucket it occurred to me that I have too many photos for one post, so keep reading when you're done here.
> .



THanks for the great tut Cheryl!    However, I love that smashing dress Dorrrine is wearing, you didn't do a tut for that one.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Hello all you wonderful people....my computer crashed the week before Christmas and i just got it back today!!! let's hear it for nerdy sil's who work on your puter for FREE!!! it had a nasty virus and i lost everything but now have a new operating system called 'ubuntu' and works pretty good with Firefox...so i am a happy girl...
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years....alls good in our lil world here...All the g'babies that were hear for Christmas loved their gifts and Elli was thrilled with her sewing machine! Blaze loved his Bey Blades/case/stadium  and Kensleigh,Gracie and Chloe loved thier ds's,sweet lil things had been using calculators to 'pretend' they were video games...hehe their ds's were 2nd hand but in great like new shape and my friend sold then to me for $40 each and each girl got 5 games!!! not too shabby...
> the best belated gift i got was this week when my estranged dil called and invited me over to mend fences...so i got to see Jackson & Avery!!!!! it had been 9 mos....they are as precious as ever and spent 2 hours catching me up on everything in their sweet lives...best of all was their wdw trip { same time we were there last may but different resort/parks....Avery rode ToT for the 1st time and was scared to death but giggled the whole time she told me about it and Jackson got to do a skit with Jack Sparrow! he got to sword fight and point and say " I see Blackbeards daughter' too fun!
> anyway...things are going well here...Brendi & David are getting an early/long ultrasound next sat. so we will know if we will welcome a 'Cooper Jameson' or 'Libby/Liberty ???" coem July....they are still undecided on a middle name...they wanna use soemthing frm his family but gotta find the right fit...
> my DS and his family will hopefully be coming up to visit and get their Christmas...and the school clothes i got them,things i made them,Jackson's b'day gift and also the things i made them fro wdw but was afraid to drop off at their house for fear of it all getting but out with the trash...hehe...hope things go well for a long long time this time...been here done this. ...but will do whatever to see those babies!
> well i will go now i have so many pages to catch up on...
> so good to be back!
> here's the 1st thing Elli sewed ALL BY HERSELF! drew a pattern on newspaper,cut it out,pinned/cut/sewed all on her own! even used the neckline she cut out for a purse! she made another set also,they re for her tiwn cousins! how sweet is that! she even read her book and reloaded her bobbin and re-threaded the machine! i was so impressed i cried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's Elli modeling the shirt...that smile says it all!



Welcome back...  I was wondering where you went.  Thanks for the update on everyone...  I love the potential names Brendi has chosen.

And please tell Elli she did a wonderful job - she should be so proud of herself.  



NiniMorris said:


> About a year ago, someone on here had used the cap hoop on their 770.  I bought the hoop and forgot about it.  The other day, when I was making out my Jiffy Shirt order, I needed a couple dollars more to get the free shipping, so I added a cap.
> 
> Now that I am thinking of using it...it doesn't look like it is going to work. I've searched for the post...but it seems to have gone into never land.
> 
> If it was you...can you please either pm me or give me a few pointers...I've got to be doing something wrong!
> 
> 
> Nini



The sad part...  I was going to tell you that Nini had it, you should probably PM her.  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Just a quick post before I head off to work.  I finally made Alexa some matching pajamas for her AG dolls.  The easy fits sew up really quickly and I used newborn onesies for the tops.  Brilliant idea, Michelle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pic.
> 
> I made Connor some too but he wouldn't model them for me.  They are not horse-themed.  My husband hasn't managed to turn Connor into a little cowboy, in spite of his best efforts.



These turned out so cute!! I just love them all - and I love that they all have different shirts that coordinate.  



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - we have a new big give. Please come and help this little girl to have double the fun because she beat cancer not once, but twice and she is only 6 years old!! She would LOVE a real Rapunzel dress to wear to CRT and she is girly twirly!! Mom loves the kids to matchy  match too!!!



I cannot wait to get back into doing BGs...  I really miss it.  She is just precious.



MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to fix up this shirt I got to match it as well!



Cute!!

I've been trying to finish up my laundry list of customs for our trip...  I am not sure if you all heard or not - but I managed to pay off our girls trip in full with my sewing funds (DH gave us our airfare for Christmas though)...  I am still trying to save up enough to pay for everything not included in the package, it's gonna be close.    The girls and I are really excited, it seems to build every day - we will probably explode by the time our trip gets here.  

D~


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! We are really doing great on Keira's big give!! Mom fell in love with the Dr Seuss outfits we have done in the past that are in the disboutique album! Anyone up for some Dr Seuss for a 4 and a 6 year old to wear to universal????

Also, Keira would love a dress with lots of princesses on it - maybe a stripwork or something??? she is a  princess lover, and has a collection of all the dolls!!!

Could also really use the Wish Family Tshirts!!

Pixie dust is ALWAYS welcome!!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome back! I think we may be there at the same time



We'll be there Aug 2 - 16th can not wait....


----------



## cburnett27

Sorry, just catching up now that we are back from our trip 

The Jessie shirt is actually a tee from the Disney store, I just cut it up and re-did the sleeves/neckline then added the skirt.  It could totally be appliqued though, but I picked it up on BF super cheap so easier to just use that one.



Fruto76 said:


> SO cute. Did you applique the Jessie t shirt or was it already embellished? It's adorable.



LOVE this bag!! I've got several fabrics from Japan saved on Etsy but have been afraid to get them, glad to see you thought the quality was pretty good, maybe i'll have to take the plunge on a few.  DD loves Hello Kitty and they have some great HK prints overseas.



Cibahwewah said:


> Gearing up for our next trip in 2 1/2 weeks.  Just me and DH for our 10th anniversary.  I didn't do any custom twirly dresses and appliqué tees for myself I'll save the hard core sewing for our trip later this year with kiddos in tow.  Actually, DD has already made her requests: Cinderella dress, and a Stitch outfit for each day!  Any of you ladies want to join me in setting up a sweat shop just to get done in time?
> I did make a tote bag for myself.  I used CarlaC's Tailored Tote pattern, modifying it only to add a zipper.  I didn't do many pockets, just the two on the outside. (I made my mom one with 17 pockets!) I got the Mickey fabric from Etsy.  It's from Japan and super-pricey!  I winced cutting into it, even after measuring and double checking multiple times for each step.



Sooo pretty!!!


babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.



Great work!! These are all adorable 


momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute Minnie add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pooh for Crystal Palace breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey parts.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!



Gorgeous!!!!  I have the Feliz pattern too, just waiting to find the perfect fabrics for it.  That is actually part of what inspired the skirt I made DD for AK.


geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



Love the idea of an autograph bag, how fun!  and good luck getting your projects done!  I finished up 3 in about a week, so I completely understand, i'm sure you will be fine 


Colleen27 said:


> Wow, so much cuteness! I especially love the Feliz. I'm working on the courage to do my first too, and I even have the fabric for it and a deadline of Feb 5 (when we're going to see Sesame Street Live) so I'd better get on it!
> 
> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!



My DD would love your Tink outfit!  Super cute!


gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> First is my "day bag" for the parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.
> 
> I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



It wasnt a pattern, I just made it up as I went along.  I found a few tutorials that gave me some ideas but then I just winged it.  Sorry!  


tinkerbell3747 said:


> I Love the Minnie Skirt - would you mind sharing what pattern this is?  Sorry if this is a repeate question - just rejoining the thread today.  Thanks



Oh fun!!  I got a new Bernina for Christmas (well actually I still don't have it, it was backordered) and I had planned on taking the new owners class at my local store also.  They are lending me a 635 to use til the 330 I ordered comes in so at least i'm learning a little as I go along.  What one did you get?



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> Tomorrow the store that I bought my machine from is offering a Bernina owner class.  I am so excited.  I have taken it before but I was so overwhelmed that I don't remember everything.  I hope to relearn the basics of my machine.  I am super super excited about learning to put a button on.  My belly has popped buttons off all my jackets!



Such a cute little bag! I'll have to check those out!


miprender said:


> So I made my first ITH project from PicklePie. I made a cell phone case for my friend and one for me but I just skipped the steps about the strap and button closure.
> 
> I couldn't believe how easy it was and it only took about a 1/2 to make.


----------



## cburnett27

Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday - 






this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup


----------



## cogero

MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to fix up this shirt I got to match it as well!



This is adorable



GrammytoMany said:


> Looked throught the last 6 pages during the week....LOVE all the different bags, dresses...so many cute items.  (Sorry, I've not managed to catch multiple quotes yet)...I don't want to leave anyone out but it's all beautiful....    Oh, I hope the neighbor that was hit by the car has shown some improvement in her recovery.
> 
> Ran into Joann's this afternoon to get thread and a piece of blue and pink fabric for a current project I'm working on.  I walked out with all of this..I just don't know what happen   Now I have 20 new projects running through my head  One good thing about this trip was I had a Rebate Debit Card with me that I've been carrying around for over a year and it paid for 80% of my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric!!! by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


Love the fabric you got.



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup



What a cutie. my dd has never wanted to do BBB.


----------



## NiniMorris

aboveH20 said:


> I shared photos of my cap holder last year, but I don't think I had any helpful hints to go along with it and it doesn't fit my PE-770.
> 
> (Helpful reply, right?)
> .




Very Helpful, Cheryl.....


Thanks to my wonderful Grand Princess playing on my laptop I lost most of my quotes...so I'll just pretend these are all I grabbed!

I was able to find a PDF instruction (complete with pictures on line)  Seeing as how mine came with no instructions.  The one with the video cost a little over a hundred dollars, (the hoop not the video) so I went with the cheaper one of about 30 dollars!  I 'think' I have it figured out... maybe I'll have a chance to get to it this afternoon and see what happens...



Funny D~...


(which would have made more sense if I hadn't lost her quote!)


Now a short vent.

My husband loves Kim Chee.  Two tours in Korea did it to him.  (for those who don't know it is the worst smelling stuff on the planet.  It is a Korean Sauerkraut type of stuff that is HOT!)  When we get it I make sure it is 1- in a glass container (helps to contain the smell (but not totally successful!) and 2- SMALL containers.

Last night my daughter and her husband came over and brought my husband a gift!  A plastic gallon container of Kim Chee!!!  After only a few hours the aroma is completely filling the refrigerator!  You have to take a deep breath before you can open it to get anything out.  I had to throw a way a gallon of freshly made sweet tea.  I will probably have to throw away a gallon of milk this afternoon!  Even my eggs had an off taste! (did I mention it has NOT even been opened yet?)

My husband had the bright idea that we could put it in the refrigerator down stairs in the studio...NO!  The last thing I need is to have all my thread, batting, and fabric smell!

My daughter thought the whole thing was funny!  Me...not so much...



Nini


----------



## cogero

oh gosh Nini. I think I would be wishing for a refrigerator in the garage or I would be buying a dorm room fridge and keeping it by itself.

I hate smelly food.

I am going to hit Joanns when it opens this AM,I want some Starwars fabric and I want to get a thread holder to mount on my wall


----------



## mphalens

I'm still here!  I cannot, however, post pictures of my latest creations because they're a surprise for D~ . . . I have them in a special "NO D ALLOWED" group in my facebook pics though 

Wendy's Big Give posting came at exactly the right time for me last night... I haven't been able to do any lately and I'm so glad I can participate in this one!  


loving all the wonderful stuff that's been posted lately!  I promise to try to post more instead of just reading...


----------



## karebear23

NiniMorris said:


> Very Helpful, Cheryl.....
> 
> My husband loves Kim Chee.  Two tours in Korea did it to him.  (for those who don't know it is the worst smelling stuff on the planet.  It is a Korean Sauerkraut type of stuff that is HOT!)  When we get it I make sure it is 1- in a glass container (helps to contain the smell (but not totally successful!) and 2- SMALL containers.
> 
> Last night my daughter and her husband came over and brought my husband a gift!  A plastic gallon container of Kim Chee!!!  After only a few hours the aroma is completely filling the refrigerator!  You have to take a deep breath before you can open it to get anything out.  I had to throw a way a gallon of freshly made sweet tea.  I will probably have to throw away a gallon of milk this afternoon!  Even my eggs had an off taste! (did I mention it has NOT even been opened yet?)
> 
> My husband had the bright idea that we could put it in the refrigerator down stairs in the studio...NO!  The last thing I need is to have all my thread, batting, and fabric smell!
> 
> My daughter thought the whole thing was funny!  Me...not so much...
> 
> Nini


Hey!  Don't give Kimchee a bad wrap! 
It only smells if it is old...that means it's sour.  Fresh Kim chee does not smell...only spicy!  YUM!


----------



## MindyCramer

Thanks for the compliments ladies!
Going to work on a Jasmine one today! And tinkerbell!



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup


She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## VBAndrea

I am so hopelessly behind, so this will likely end up being a couple of posts -- I stopped when I got to Cheryl's purse tut and then quickly saw the new BG which I will check out since I skipped the last one.  I will have to use something from my fabric stash though.




babynala said:


> I wanted to share this dress I made for Barbara's auction.  Sorry for the big pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea inspired me to make a shirt for the doll - I don't like looking at her "body" either.  I might have to make a new dress for my DD's AG and keep her in my sewing area.  Maybe something that coordinates with my sewing machine?  At least her hair wouldn't get so messy.


I LOVE this!  I made a SS as a gift for a Bitty Baby and used a white portrait peasant shirt underneath figuring it could go with anything -- so I highly approve of yours!



momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess outfit.
> 
> I also made an Alice dress for 1900 Parkfare breakfast.  Not sure why I don't have a pic.  And I made a bow to match exactly with each outfit.  I made a few extra t-shirt dresses just in case she gets dirty and needs a change.  I'm so excited she has an outfit for every single day!


The princess is my favorite -- I especially adore it with the fuzzy slippers!!!  Beautiful work on everything.



aboveH20 said:


> Today was quilting day.  The "leader" is MUCH more of a Type A personality than I will ever be.  I fear she may be driving off some "weekend sewers" like myself.  I was making binding for my quilt and had four long strips, 2 1/4", folded wrong sides together, ironed, and ready to sew.  She had me go to the cutting table and use a rotary cutter to square off the ends of the strips before I sewed them together!!!!  These quilts are NOT for exhibition, they're to be given to young kids in stressful circumstances (don't know exaclty how they get stressed or in what circumstances they get a quilt, but you get the idea).
> 
> While I'm complaining. . . I spent last week making the quilt top, this week I quilted and added binding, and one of the women estimated it will take me about SIX HOURS to hand sew the binding. I honestly appreciate the intent of the quilts, but gosh I don't know if that's the best use of time and resources to reach a kid in distress.


Maybe the stressed kids were former students of your quilting instructor!  Maybe you'll eventually be on the receiving end.



PurpleEars said:


> I would also suggest looking at Carla's skorts pattern. It was pretty straight forward to put together. For adults, I like both skorts patterns from Kwik Sew. They look great and they are very comfortable.
> 
> Our mortgage was for 25 years. We are just being very aggressive at paying it off. Both of us want to be at a stage when we don't have any outstanding financial obligations. We should be mortgage free in a few years anyway, so it is really not that bad. As an aside, I also promised I won't look at DVC until we are mortgage free, so I actually have 2 big incentives to save!


I figure it would be easy to add Easy fit type shorts under any skirt, I just have never tried it.  I'd narrow the easy fits a bit though.

We always have paid ahead on our mortgages in the past as well, but once we bought the house in RI we had to put a stop to that.  What I do now is pay ahead on the RI mortgage -- I am 5 months ahead -- I am doing as much as we possibly can b/c I fear the house sitting empty for some time.  We had two showings yesterday and I was praying for an offer, but I guess I was hoping more than praying.



MindyCramer said:


> Okay, I've finally racked up 10 posts so I can post photos! LOL.
> This was a quick skirt I made up a bit ago for my grandmother's friend's granddaughter


Adorable!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I'm hopelessly behind again.  Love all the great stuff that has been posted lately.
> 
> I don't think I ever posted a pic of this skirt that I did for Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing a cute tee to wear with it but my embroidery machine ate it so she ended up just wearing one of Connor's with it.  Ignore the ugly deer head in the background.  This was taken at my daughter's house and my son-in-law is an avid hunter.
> 
> Speaking of my daughter.....one of her gifts to us was a card that said "Coming to a hospital near you, 8-8-2012!"  That's right, she's pregnant!  We were so shocked because they had no plans to even try for at least a couple of years!  I can't wait to find out what they're having so I can start making baby outfits!


Great skirt!  Sorry for the eaten shirt.  Congrats to your dd!  This means you will have a very little one to sew for!  Better get started on those onesies!



geishagirl81 said:


> My FIRST ever Feliz.  I have had the pattern for about 3 years and just now had the guts to do it.  What I found was it is not really that hard.  Just extrememly time consuming (sep without a serger like me).  I don't want to make another for a while
> 
> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.


That turned out fabulous!  I haven't made a feliz yet either.  My dd is 8 and I'm not sure how much wear she'd get out of a feliz.



Colleen27 said:


> Wow, so much cuteness! I especially love the Feliz. I'm working on the courage to do my first too, and I even have the fabric for it and a deadline of Feb 5 (when we're going to see Sesame Street Live) so I'd better get on it!
> 
> I'm not even coming close to keeping up here right now, between the holidays, my son's birthday, and getting ready for our trip. DH bought me a new sewing machine (Janome DC2160) for Christmas and it is getting a workout!
> 
> The first thing I made with it - Christmas jammies for the girls (ignore DS and his duct tape dynamite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A purse for DD in our high school's team colors and logo. When I finally get an embroidery machine I am SO digitizing this because I have orders for 2 more for friends already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a park bag, also for DD10 at her request. I improvised this one and I love how it came out - the zipper pocket is just the right size for her iPod Touch and has a button hole to run the headphones through, and the slip-in pocket holds her Epcot passport and pen perfectly. The only problem is the measurements on B&N.com for the Birnbaums weren't accurate, so that doesn't fit as well as it should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside is completely blank white canvas, because DD wanted an *autograph* purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave in 13 days and I have 7 more projects on the to-do list. Wish me luck!


I love everything -- especially the idea for the autograph canvas on the purse.  Repost once she has some autographs on it!



gallafamily said:


> Here are a few more items I made for our upcoming trip.  Today is 30 days out!
> 
> 
> Next is a tinkerbell outfit for my DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda thinking of painting a tinkerbell on the front of this.  I have a very small embroidery machine, but it only does 4x4, so I don't think that would be big enough.
> 
> I have a couple of short sets I made for my DS also, but they really aren't anything exciting.  I am so glad I have a DD!  I have 3 boys, and last was my girl, and she LOVES for me to make her dresses.  Hopefully I will have time to make her a few more.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


I especially love the dress!  I love the colors in those fabrics.  I've painted on things before too, but I'd be scared to do it now that the dress is done.



minandmick said:


> My first applique project.  American Girl blankets for my nieces dolls they received this Christmas.
> 
> I would really love to make pajamas to match.....


Those are fabulous!  your nieces must have loved those.



dianemom2 said:


> I just ordered some Disney fabric and some Hello Kitty fabric from etsy.  I can't wait to get it and start on some new stuff.  See how quickly I broke my no new fabric promise.  I think it was less than 24 hours.  And I shouldn't admit this but I bought a yard of fabric earlier today when I went to JOanns for buttons.
> 
> Of course I did cut out 4 bowling shirts for my nephews (2 for each of them) using fabric from my stash.  I can't use Carla's pattern because our printer still isn't fixed.  I had to use a Simplicity pattern I already had.  I don't like it nearly as much as Carla's pattern.  But I have all 4 shirts half finished after one day of work.  Hoping that tomorrow I can put on the sleeves and do the buttonholes.  Then all 4 will be done.  My next goal will be to plan some special outfits for the niece and nephews with the Dr. Seuss fabric I bought last winter.  You see, I really am trying to use up some of my fabric stash!
> 
> 
> I also finished the last bit on this bag that I made during winter break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love having zippered pockets inside my bag!


That pattern is the next pattern I am going to buy.  I can't even keep up with what was on my sewing list this week though, and it wasn't much.  I had embroider a t- for each child and an AG fleece hat and poncho and that was it.  I got one shirt done for my ds and that was it -- it was one of those 3 hour fill jobs though.  I am still going to try to get a t for dd done this week.  My goal is two t's per week.

I like the inside zippered pocket too.  Great job!  And nothing wrong with getting a little extra fabric here and there.



RMAMom said:


> Love the bag and I have to say I think your budget is still ahead with your fabric because if my printer were broken I would be at wal-mart spending $75.00 on a printer and picking up fabric on my way out. My husband calls that Mary math


I like Mary Math -- I am a quick study so I will surely remember that!



gallafamily said:


> I can only trace too.  I have an iron on pencil and trace the pattern I want and iron it onto the shirt or fabric.  Then its just like coloring!


I didn't know there was such a thing as an iron on pencil -- I always used a tracing wheel to do an outline which is a pain IMO.



miprender said:


> So I made my first ITH project from PicklePie. I made a cell phone case for my friend and one for me but I just skipped the steps about the strap and button closure.
> 
> I couldn't believe how easy it was and it only took about a 1/2 to make.



ADORABLE!  Must try those one of these days.  

Sorry to have cut out lots of photos -- sorry I'm so behind on posting.....


----------



## NiniMorris

karebear23 said:


> Hey!  Don't give Kimchee a bad wrap!
> It only smells if it is old...that means it's sour.  Fresh Kim chee does not smell...only spicy!  YUM!



LOL!  I beg to differ!

I mean the traditional way of making Kimchee is to put the ingredients into a crock, and then burying it in the ground and forget it....how can you tell if it is old!  LOL!  (or fresh for that matter!)

Let's just say it is an acquired smell... and taste!

My husband uses a Korean cleaners...his wife is always bringing hubby Kim chee in... she knows I won't let it in the house unless it is in glass... She had a jar for him for Christmas and she dropped it outside as she was handing it to him.  His police car had such an aroma!  (he said it made him hungry... but the bad guys begged to be put in a different car... LOL)


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

aboveH20 said:


> Another Friday night and I don't seem to have plans  so I'll offer a quick tutorial about AG bags that Andrea asked about.  As I was uploading to photobucket it occurred to me that I have too many photos for one post, so keep reading when you're done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes  . . .  in the past I've "fortified" it with a lightweight interfacing, and you can add a button to the front or embellish it any way you like, and get creative with the handle.
> 
> If I had known my camera was going to take such clear photos I would have slowed down a bit.


Thanks Cheryl!  All I really was curious about were the patterns.  But thank you kindly for taking all the photos   I will put a couple of purses on my list for next week (which is actually this week).  I think some out of felt might look cute too and be really easy for dd to make herself!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> Hello all you wonderful people....my computer crashed the week before Christmas and i just got it back today!!! let's hear it for nerdy sil's who work on your puter for FREE!!! it had a nasty virus and i lost everything but now have a new operating system called 'ubuntu' and works pretty good with Firefox...so i am a happy girl...
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years....alls good in our lil world here...All the g'babies that were hear for Christmas loved their gifts and Elli was thrilled with her sewing machine! Blaze loved his Bey Blades/case/stadium  and Kensleigh,Gracie and Chloe loved thier ds's,sweet lil things had been using calculators to 'pretend' they were video games...hehe their ds's were 2nd hand but in great like new shape and my friend sold then to me for $40 each and each girl got 5 games!!! not too shabby...
> the best belated gift i got was this week when my estranged dil called and invited me over to mend fences...so i got to see Jackson & Avery!!!!! it had been 9 mos....they are as precious as ever and spent 2 hours catching me up on everything in their sweet lives...best of all was their wdw trip { same time we were there last may but different resort/parks....Avery rode ToT for the 1st time and was scared to death but giggled the whole time she told me about it and Jackson got to do a skit with Jack Sparrow! he got to sword fight and point and say " I see Blackbeards daughter' too fun!
> anyway...things are going well here...Brendi & David are getting an early/long ultrasound next sat. so we will know if we will welcome a 'Cooper Jameson' or 'Libby/Liberty ???" coem July....they are still undecided on a middle name...they wanna use soemthing frm his family but gotta find the right fit...
> my DS and his family will hopefully be coming up to visit and get their Christmas...and the school clothes i got them,things i made them,Jackson's b'day gift and also the things i made them fro wdw but was afraid to drop off at their house for fear of it all getting but out with the trash...hehe...hope things go well for a long long time this time...been here done this. ...but will do whatever to see those babies!
> well i will go now i have so many pages to catch up on...
> so good to be back!
> here's the 1st thing Elli sewed ALL BY HERSELF! drew a pattern on newspaper,cut it out,pinned/cut/sewed all on her own! even used the neckline she cut out for a purse! she made another set also,they re for her tiwn cousins! how sweet is that! she even read her book and reloaded her bobbin and re-threaded the machine! i was so impressed i cried!


Welcome back!  I wondered what happened to you.  Great job on your gd's first project!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Just a quick post before I head off to work.  I finally made Alexa some matching pajamas for her AG dolls.  The easy fits sew up really quickly and I used newborn onesies for the tops.  Brilliant idea, Michelle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pic.
> 
> I made Connor some too but he wouldn't model them for me.  They are not horse-themed.  My husband hasn't managed to turn Connor into a little cowboy, in spite of his best efforts.


Soooooooo Cute!!!!!!!    DD is sitting right next to me, but fortunately she didn't see the pic (I'd be out a lot of $$$ if she saw that collection of dolls!).



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - we have a new big give. Please come and help this little girl to have double the fun because she beat cancer not once, but twice and she is only 6 years old!! She would LOVE a real Rapunzel dress to wear to CRT and she is girly twirly!! Mom loves the kids to matchy  match too!!!


Wow!  That give filled up fast!  I managed to find something to do though 



MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!
> 
> Going to fix up this shirt I got to match it as well!


Love the bright colors!  Beautiful!



GrammytoMany said:


> Looked throught the last 6 pages during the week....LOVE all the different bags, dresses...so many cute items.  (Sorry, I've not managed to catch multiple quotes yet)...I don't want to leave anyone out but it's all beautiful....    Oh, I hope the neighbor that was hit by the car has shown some improvement in her recovery.
> 
> Ran into Joann's this afternoon to get thread and a piece of blue and pink fabric for a current project I'm working on.  I walked out with all of this..I just don't know what happen   Now I have 20 new projects running through my head  One good thing about this trip was I had a Rebate Debit Card with me that I've been carrying around for over a year and it paid for 80% of my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric!!! by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


So did you get your thread????  



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup


That is the PRETTIEST Rapunzel dress I have ever seen!!!!  I love all the details   The ribbons on the sleeves are perfect and I adore the flowers on the skirt!!  FABULOUS, FABULOUS job!


----------



## MindyCramer

Is there an easy way to learn everyone's names? LOL.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup



DD happened to be standing right behind me when I saw your post....you have done a wonderful job on everything but now DD has requested a Rupunzel dress "just like that one mommy". 

IDK where to begin.  Did you use a pattern for the bodice..I love the sleeves how did you do that..is there a tutorial for this yet.....to goggle I go....

Thanks for the inspiration!  Hope you don't mind if a CASE DD dress after yours....... really its that good....


----------



## aboveH20

Okay, here's a new error message I'm getting.
"The message you have entered is too short.  Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters."  As I read below I see MORE THAN 1 characters.



Third try at posting coming up . . . 



MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!



Great job. 




PurpleEars said:


> Good job on the purses and the step-by-step tut!
> 
> I finally finished my AK dress earlier in the week. It was one of those projects that dragged on for no good reason. I need to take a picture of it one of these days!



Thanks, and

can't wait to see your AK creation.



DMGeurts said:


> THanks for the great tut Cheryl!    However, I love that smashing dress Dorrrine is wearing, you didn't do a tut for that one.
> 
> D~



That one's in my et$y store. _ (I'm trying to earn a little money in case you give me only $200 for souvenirs on our trip.)_



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup



Soooooooooooo cute.  The rapunzel dress is amazing.



NiniMorris said:


> Very Helpful, Cheryl.....



I'll try to see if I can figure out when I posted photos of my cap and then search posts around the same time to see if I can uncover the REAL hints.

My cap holder works with lightweight painter's caps, didn't work with sturdier caps, and I've since bought a lighter weight cap from the dollar store that I want to try.  It was easy on the painter's cap.

Let's review 








NiniMorris said:


> My husband loves Kim Chee.  Two tours in Korea did it to him.  (for those who don't know it is the worst smelling stuff on the planet.  It is a Korean Sauerkraut type of stuff that is HOT!)  When we get it I make sure it is 1- in a glass container (helps to contain the smell (but not totally successful!) and 2- SMALL containers.
> 
> Last night my daughter and her husband came over and brought my husband a gift!  A plastic gallon container of Kim Chee!!!  After only a few hours the aroma is completely filling the refrigerator!  You have to take a deep breath before you can open it to get anything out.  I had to throw a way a gallon of freshly made sweet tea.  I will probably have to throw away a gallon of milk this afternoon!  Even my eggs had an off taste! (did I mention it has NOT even been opened yet?)
> 
> Nini



My son loves Kim chee.  The best he ever had was in Charleston, SC.  He's forever on a quest to find a really good Korean restaurant.



VBAndrea said:


> Maybe the stressed kids were former students of your quilting instructor!  Maybe you'll eventually be on the receiving end.



Excellent point . . .  and something to look forward to  .



VBAndrea said:


> We always have paid ahead on our mortgages in the past as well, but once we bought the house in RI we had to put a stop to that.  What I do now is pay ahead on the RI mortgage -- I am 5 months ahead -- I am doing as much as we possibly can b/c I fear the house sitting empty for some time.



We're still pretty new to this mortgage malarky.  How do you pay five months ahead?

FOURTH TIME'S the charm.  

It posted and I didn't have to


----------



## aboveH20

Nini -- "our" original discussion about hats started on Thread 24 with your question on p.42.

Here's a reply by lynnabddbyz

I used to do hats with a hat hoop on my home machine a few years ago. It is VERY hard on the machine motor. Since hats are so thick. I always had issues with the timing on my machine and would have to have it fixed. I thought it was because it was a small 4X4 machine. Come to find out it was the hats straining my machine and causing the timing issues and straining the motor. It was not long after that I upgraded to a big boy machine and doing hats is SOOOOOOOOO much easier. Please be careful doing hats on a home machine and only do them everyonce in a while. Hope that helps. 

​
Other than my "helpful" reply I didn't see any bona fide suggestions.

*You'll *have to teach* us*.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*not sewing related { haven't sewn since i made g'kids christmas jammies because of tendonitis...but hoping to do a simple pillow case for a friend who wants a hello kitty case for a gift...
 anyways here's my sweet Jackson & Avery whom i finally got to see after almost 9 mos. love them sooooo much...they are my son's { who is my baby}  babies...
*

Avery 




Jackson




 so good to get to hold them and watch them chat and sing and dance and just be with me!
 I hope to have a pretty pillowcase to share soon,may get crafty and add a pretty border w/ appliqued 'M' for Makella...
   we'll see how the wrist hangs in there...~Beth~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

sorry for the huge pix....i have a new operating system on the computer and i gotta figure out  it's  photo tools,i got them to upload and post to facebook so i am getting there...tools...


----------



## VBAndrea

MindyCramer said:


> Is there an easy way to learn everyone's names? LOL.


When I first started on here I made a list of the user name and associated real name and just kept it by my computer.  Now I know most of the regulars on here.  A lot of folks also do not have their name as a sig, but a few I have eventually learned -- like PurpleEars!



aboveH20 said:


> We're still pretty new to this mortgage malarky.  How do you pay five months ahead?


With one of our mortgages (Citibank) they only allow us to pay three months ahead, but Bank of America has our RI house and I just pay on line.  It always lists the next payment due and I just pay it as I have the money.  For example, when I log in on line it now says our next payment is due June 1.  They gladly take your $$ ahead of time!  

With Citibank I have had problems though and now only pay two months ahead at the most -- they very often apply my payment to principal only as if I am making an extra principal payment which I am not.  I got sick of calling them all the time to correct it so now I never pay theirs early.

You can also add extra to your principal every payment.  I used to do that with our house here in VB but when we had to buy our house in RI I was sorry I did that b/c we then didn't have enough for a 20% down payment.  Was all of that clear as mud?


----------



## karebear23

NiniMorris said:


> LOL!  I beg to differ!
> 
> I mean the traditional way of making Kimchee is to put the ingredients into a crock, and then burying it in the ground and forget it....how can you tell if it is old!  LOL!  (or fresh for that matter!)
> 
> Let's just say it is an acquired smell... and taste!
> 
> My husband uses a Korean cleaners...his wife is always bringing hubby Kim chee in... she knows I won't let it in the house unless it is in glass... She had a jar for him for Christmas and she dropped it outside as she was handing it to him.  His police car had such an aroma!  (he said it made him hungry... but the bad guys begged to be put in a different car... LOL)
> 
> 
> Nini


LOL! Too funny about the car!
Well they used to put it in the groud a long time ago for refrigeration.
It is an acquired thing I guess.  I grew up eating it....
I don't eat it much anymore...only if my mom brings some over.  But she would never eat any that is smelly.  
If she is buying it we always open the jars to smell it first!

It depends on the type of kim chee too...there are so many kinds!
Anywho!   You are making me hungry!  
Back to washing & ironing my fabric!


----------



## cogero

Went to Joanns bought some thread and other goodies. I have to get to work on some projects.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

nothing fancy but it's getting me back in the swing of sewing... wrist feels ok,but man does my shoulder hurt ,always does when i sew...gotta stop hunkerin' down...hehe




 npt very bright but you get the idea...wish i'd of had a red or green bow/bead for the initial but i only had clear left...i may attempt an eye mask to match,need to try  it so i can make soem for Elli's 10th b'day 'cousins sleepover spa party!' even 2 'cousin's of her heart' . which is what they call close family friends children...


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> [/url]
> Fabric!!! by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila


We are currently waiting for today's update on our neighbor.  Yesterday was the day they finally started to bring her out of the medically induced coma. I hope that she will wake up and be well.  We are praying for that to be true!

Love your fabric finds from Joanns.  I was in there on Thursday and couldn't resist buying a few things too.  The McCalls fabric is adorable.  I can't wait to see what you make with that!



aboveH20 said:


> My son loves Kim chee.  The best he ever had was in Charleston, SC.  He's forever on a quest to find a really good Korean restaurant.



Living in DC we have every kind of restaurant under the sun.  We have a couple of great Korean restaurants.  They tend to be more on the Virginia side of town.  Last night we tried a new place with Burmese cuisine.  We had two of the best salads I've ever eaten!  We love trying new foods.  Next on our list is to try a place with Mexican torta sandwiches.  Last year we got hooked on Vietnamese banh mi sandwiches.  YUM!!!!!

I missed grabbing the adorable Belle skirt and the beautiful Rapunzel dresses that were posted.  Excellent job on those!

Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:




Here is a closer picture so that you can see the Mickey fabric better:














This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

cburnett27 said:


> Oh fun!!  I got a new Bernina for Christmas (well actually I still don't have it, it was backordered) and I had planned on taking the new owners class at my local store also.  They are lending me a 635 to use til the 330 I ordered comes in so at least i'm learning a little as I go along.  What one did you get?



I have the 830.  That is so wonderful that they are letting you borrow the 635 while you wait for yours!  I hope you have tons of fun at the class.  It is so worth going especially if they let you go every time they offer the class.  I found I understood more this time than the first time.  I can't wait for them to offer a beginners sewing class there are things I want to learn that I have had to search youtube for.  

Have fun!  I have been!


----------



## billwendy

Hi - I love seeing the kids in their jammie's pictures!!!!

We are doing great with Keira's give!!!!! Keira has expressed that she would love a dress or skirt with many princesses on it...if anyone feels they'd be up for that for this cutie pie, just let me know or comeon over and sign up....there's still a need for the wish family shirts, tie dye shirts and maybe a pair of decorated jeans for the kids???

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/ind...ard=pleaseshipbyfebruary10th&thread=61&page=1


----------



## karebear23

dianemom2 said:


> Living in DC we have every kind of restaurant under the sun.  We have a couple of great Korean restaurants.  They tend to be more on the Virginia side of town.  Last night we tried a new place with Burmese cuisine.  We had two of the best salads I've ever eaten!  We love trying new foods.  Next on our list is to try a place with Mexican torta sandwiches.  Last year we got hooked on Vietnamese banh mi sandwiches.  YUM!!!!!
> 
> I missed grabbing the adorable Belle skirt and the beautiful Rapunzel dresses that were posted.  Excellent job on those!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture so that you can see the Mickey fabric better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.



I love the shirts!  I haven't tried Carla's bowling shirt yet.  I really want to...I have tried a few of the big pattern name shirts...they always turn out ok.
I guess I need to pick her pattern up!  I finally got ink for my printer today!  So I'm back in business!!!

I miss living in the DC area!  I grew up that way....my grandpa live in Fairfax.  Haven't been back in awhile!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## cogero

I went to Joanns today and got some goodies but no Star Wars Fabric  it was all flannel.

I posted some pictures of my sewing space on my PTR. I am really liking how I have it but I am sure I will be tweaking it.

I might stay up tonight and sew.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Pirate Dress..











GORGEOUS Princess dress..


----------



## cogero

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Princess dress..



Okay I love your dresses fabulous job.


----------



## tinkbell13

DISNEYJAZZ said:


>


Very nice. The HK material is very cute.



dianemom2 said:


>


The Lightning McQueen fabric looks like the fabric I am making into my DSs park bag! Very nice shirts, too.



iluvwdw4ever said:


>


Love the dresses! Great job on them.


----------



## karebear23

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..


Love it!  I love her princess dress!
I soooo want to go on a cruise.  I keep telling DH to just take our tax return and go!
Who wants to use their tax $$ on boring old bills .


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments everyone!! But I cannot take the credit for the dresses..the most amazingly talented designer made them for me. I wish that I had an ounce of her talent!!


----------



## miprender

Beth that is great that you were able to see your grandkids



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Just a quick post before I head off to work.  I finally made Alexa some matching pajamas for her AG dolls.  The easy fits sew up really quickly and I used newborn onesies for the tops.  Brilliant idea, Michelle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pic.
> 
> I made Connor some too but he wouldn't model them for me.  They are not horse-themed.  My husband hasn't managed to turn Connor into a little cowboy, in spite of his best efforts.



Glad you liked my Onsie idea and I love how you embroidered them too. I will have to try that next. 



MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to fix up this shirt I got to match it as well!



Great job!



PurpleEars said:


> They look like so much fun to do!
> 
> I finally finished my AK dress earlier in the week. It was one of those projects that dragged on for no good reason. I need to take a picture of it one of these days!



The ITH project was so easy I could hardly believe it. I have to try the zippered one next.

Can't wait to see your AK Dress



GrammytoMany said:


> Looked throught the last 6 pages during the week....LOVE all the different bags, dresses...so many cute items.  (Sorry, I've not managed to catch multiple quotes yet)...I don't want to leave anyone out but it's all beautiful....    Oh, I hope the neighbor that was hit by the car has shown some improvement in her recovery.
> 
> Ran into Joann's this afternoon to get thread and a piece of blue and pink fabric for a current project I'm working on.  I walked out with all of this..I just don't know what happen   Now I have 20 new projects running through my head  One good thing about this trip was I had a Rebate Debit Card with me that I've been carrying around for over a year and it paid for 80% of my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric!!! by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Great fabric choices.



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -



This is such a beautiful picture and ITA that is  one of the prettiest Rapunzel dresses I have seen.



VBAndrea said:


> ADORABLE!  Must try those one of these days.
> ..



It was so easy and sending PD  that your house sells quickly.



NiniMorris said:


> My husband uses a Korean cleaners...his wife is always bringing hubby Kim chee in... she knows I won't let it in the house unless it is in glass... She had a jar for him for Christmas and she dropped it outside as she was handing it to him.  His police car had such an aroma!  (he said it made him hungry... but the bad guys begged to be put in a different car... LOL)
> 
> Nini








  I have a strong sense of smell and smelly foods make me 


MindyCramer said:


> Is there an easy way to learn everyone's names? LOL.



 my name is my signature but it took a while for me to know everyone's name




dianemom2 said:


> We are currently waiting for today's update on our neighbor.  Yesterday was the day they finally started to bring her out of the medically induced coma. I hope that she will wake up and be well.  We are praying for that to be true!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.



Praying your neighbor will come through alright

Bummer about the size of the shirts. They came out great. I have yet to try the bowling shirt but I might just have to bite the bullet and give it a shot.



cogero said:


> I went to Joanns today and got some goodies but no Star Wars Fabric  it was all flannel.
> 
> I posted some pictures of my sewing space on my PTR. I am really liking how I have it but I am sure I will be tweaking it.
> 
> I might stay up tonight and sew.



It seems only Marianne's has the cotton so far. Mine still only has the flannel but the lady said the cotton SW should be coming soon.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..



Great photo's and outfits. I may have to go on a cruise to see all these awesome characters


----------



## Dustykins

tinkerbell3747 said:


> IDK where to begin.  Did you use a pattern for the bodice..I love the sleeves how did you do that..is there a tutorial for this yet.....to goggle I go....
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!  Hope you don't mind if a CASE DD dress after yours....... really its that good....



I *think* that's the Simplicity pattern.  I've got that one.


----------



## PurpleEars

MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to fix up this shirt I got to match it as well!



Beautiful!



GrammytoMany said:


> Ran into Joann's this afternoon to get thread and a piece of blue and pink fabric for a current project I'm working on.  I walked out with all of this..I just don't know what happen   Now I have 20 new projects running through my head  One good thing about this trip was I had a Rebate Debit Card with me that I've been carrying around for over a year and it paid for 80% of my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric!!! by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



I am glad I am not the only one who has fabric "magically" appear in my basket when it comes time to pay for my purchases.



DMGeurts said:


> I've been trying to finish up my laundry list of customs for our trip...  I am not sure if you all heard or not - but I managed to pay off our girls trip in full with my sewing funds (DH gave us our airfare for Christmas though)...  I am still trying to save up enough to pay for everything not included in the package, it's gonna be close.    The girls and I are really excited, it seems to build every day - we will probably explode by the time our trip gets here.
> 
> D~



Good job on paying off the trip with sewing funds! I can't wait to hear about your adventures!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> We'll be there Aug 2 - 16th can not wait....



Too bad, we won't be there until later in the month (gotta wait until free dining!)



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup



Wow! That Rapuzel dress is beautiful! Great job!



NiniMorris said:


> Now a short vent.
> 
> My husband loves Kim Chee.  Two tours in Korea did it to him.  (for those who don't know it is the worst smelling stuff on the planet.  It is a Korean Sauerkraut type of stuff that is HOT!)  When we get it I make sure it is 1- in a glass container (helps to contain the smell (but not totally successful!) and 2- SMALL containers.
> 
> Last night my daughter and her husband came over and brought my husband a gift!  A plastic gallon container of Kim Chee!!!  After only a few hours the aroma is completely filling the refrigerator!  You have to take a deep breath before you can open it to get anything out.  I had to throw a way a gallon of freshly made sweet tea.  I will probably have to throw away a gallon of milk this afternoon!  Even my eggs had an off taste! (did I mention it has NOT even been opened yet?)
> 
> My husband had the bright idea that we could put it in the refrigerator down stairs in the studio...NO!  The last thing I need is to have all my thread, batting, and fabric smell!
> 
> My daughter thought the whole thing was funny!  Me...not so much...
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Kimchee isn't bad - try "stinky tofu" or durian.



VBAndrea said:


> When I first started on here I made a list of the user name and associated real name and just kept it by my computer.  Now I know most of the regulars on here.  A lot of folks also do not have their name as a sig, but a few I have eventually learned -- like PurpleEars!



Yup I am one of the those "mystery people." I just about never use my real name anywhere other than work though. Mind you, you get to know more about me on the BG board than here! At least there is a pic of me there.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for the right person to come through the house on RI and put in an offer!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> nothing fancy but it's getting me back in the swing of sewing... wrist feels ok,but man does my shoulder hurt ,always does when i sew...gotta stop hunkerin' down...hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> npt very bright but you get the idea...wish i'd of had a red or green bow/bead for the initial but i only had clear left...i may attempt an eye mask to match,need to try  it so i can make soem for Elli's 10th b'day 'cousins sleepover spa party!' even 2 'cousin's of her heart' . which is what they call close family friends children...



Very cute!



dianemom2 said:


> We are currently waiting for today's update on our neighbor.  Yesterday was the day they finally started to bring her out of the medically induced coma. I hope that she will wake up and be well.  We are praying for that to be true!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.



I will keep on praying for your neighbour and her family. The shirts look great. Too bad about the fit issue.



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Princess dress..



Nice dresses! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nannye

I am looking to make (errr rather ask my mom to make since i am hopeless at sewing) a Mary Poppins dress for a 5 year old and was wondering if anyone might know of a pattern or two I can look for or find online?
TIA
Erin


----------



## ivey_family

Howdy!  After reading about 11 pages to get caught up, I only grabbed a few quotes.  BUT, as always, everything is fabulous!  Love all the bag, skirts, dresses, etc!

Welcome to all the new folks, too!

I haven't been doing any sewing since Christmas, but I am slowly getting my new counter organized and my sewing space cleaned up  I think I'm procrastinating my next major task - about 40 nursing covers.  I've GOT to get busy on those for Mom2Mom sale season in the spring.  Feel free to (gently) kick me if I don't start mentioning completed covers in the next couple weeks!  

I've been carefully planting DL bugs in dh's ear for the last month or so, and watching airfare.  I think he's starting to cave!  *crossing my fingers on that one!*  I will REALLY need to kick Operation: Embroidery Machine into high gear is he says yes!




momto4princesses said:


> Hi all.  I love reading your thread and seeing all the pics.  I have finally finished the outfits for my youngest daughter for our upcoming trip.
> 
> Thought I'd try to share.
> 
> Her favorite:
> Minnie for dinner at Chef Mickey's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front



Everything you made is just adorable (as is your dd!)!  I LOVE this Minnie dress!  I've got something similar in mind to match some pink sparkly Minnie shoes I just picked up at the resale shop!



geishagirl81 said:


> But my DD LOVED it and was spinning around the house all day.  That made it all worth while.



This is stunning!  Honestly, one of the most beautiful fabric mixes I've ever seen!  She will get so much attention!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> shabby...
> the best belated gift i got was this week when my estranged dil called and invited me over to mend fences...so i got to see Jackson & Avery!!!!! it had been 9 mos....they are as precious as ever and spent 2 hours catching me up on everything in their sweet lives...best of all was their wdw trip { same time we were there last may but different resort/parks....Avery rode ToT for the 1st time and was scared to death but giggled the whole time she told me about it and Jackson got to do a skit with Jack Sparrow! he got to sword fight and point and say " I see Blackbeards daughter' too fun!



Praising God with you for such exciting news!  So glad you were able to love on your babies and praying the relationship with dil inproves dramatically!

Regards,
C.


----------



## NiniMorris

Enabler Alert!!!!​
Fabric dot com has its Disney Fabric on sale for 15% off with free shipping on orders of over $35.  Unfortunately I bought the Embird with my 'spare' money so I can't partake!   RATS!!



Nini


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Dustykins said:


> I *think* that's the Simplicity pattern.  I've got that one.



Thanks! I'll go look for it.....

Chiara, I loved your sewing space, and especially the artwork oh and I just get so  whenever I see a Brother PE770.....I'll be joining in on your PTR ....right now I need to get back to work.


----------



## GrammytoMany

What does PTR stand for


----------



## tinkerbell3747

GrammytoMany said:


> What does PTR stand for



PRE Trip Report.....some DISer's keep a journal of all the things going on in preperation for a Disney trip and a little everyday life too..it makes for great and easy conversation, it helps to keep the antisipation and excitement building. I like to read them because I just get so excited for anyone going to Disney. Great way to get to know people as well....

Before warned, they are addictive! 

There are also TR = Trip Reports.  This is a journal AFTER the trip where you can relive other peoples amazing disney memories.  You can get opinions on Dinning and attractions, transportaion and some even post lots of pics.  There are a lot of good ones on here. One of my favorite threads after this one of course

Some poeple (like Chiara) post the link to there PTR or TR in their signatures...check them out.


----------



## GrammytoMany

tinkerbell3747 said:


> PRE Trip Report.....some DISer's keep a journal of all the things going on in preperation for a Disney trip and a little everyday life too..it makes for great and easy conversation, it helps to keep the antisipation and excitement building. I like to read them because I just get so excited for anyone going to Disney. Great way to get to know people as well....
> 
> Before warned, they are addictive!
> 
> There are also TR = Trip Reports.  This is a journal AFTER the trip where you can relive other peoples amazing disney memories.  You can get opinions on Dinning and attractions, transportaion and some even post lots of pics.  There are a lot of good ones on here. One of my favorite threads after this one of course
> 
> Some poeple (like Chiara) post the link to there PTR or TR in their signatures...check them out.



Shakisha, Thanks for the explanation of PTR and TR.  
Sheila


----------



## pacew

I love  the ruffle back skirts that tie in the back.  I have been looking for the patterns but only see them from companies that are not in the US.  Can anyone help me find one of these pattern?  If someone has one that they no longer need, I would be looking for a size 6.  Thanks so much! I can't wait to get sewing on one.

Wendy


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I posted this over on the Big Give Forum but thought I would post it here too...

Quick backstory....

I live in the Cayman Islands so no running to Joann's and online ordering is limited with international shipping. Not to mention very expensive with Customs duty at 27.5%. 

ANY who, I am making Crayon Roll up's for Keira and Cooper and I am so excited to be getting involved with the Big Gives.  

I am planning a sewing shopping trip at the end of Febuary  so for the next Give I will be more than ready...(chanting as I walk the isles)think boys and girls think boys and girls....

I have made Keira's roll up - I had some left over Tink Fabric from last years Disney trip (DD customs) so that was easy and it's already done.

Now for Cooper here is my deliema, 

I need some ideas or opinions . I don't have any boy fabrics I bought some solid red and solid black fabric, I have some yellow Ric Rac (I could sandwhich between the front and back)...I was going to use yellow thread to break up the color a little bit in the top stitching and the pocket lines.

Thinking I could applique a Mickey Head on the outside....trying to turn some non disney stuff into kind of Disney...

Any thoughts on what I could do?  I am open to anything.

I really want them to be special, these babies so deserve it


----------



## cburnett27

Thank you so much!!  I really was thrilled with how all her stuff turned out, and its so rewarding when someone asks her where she got it, that now she responds "my mommy made it" with the proudest look 



VBAndrea said:


> That is the PRETTIEST Rapunzel dress I have ever seen!!!!  I love all the details   The ribbons on the sleeves are perfect and I adore the flowers on the skirt!!  FABULOUS, FABULOUS job!



It is the Simplicity pattern but after I cut my pieces from it I glanced at directions but mostly put it together my way with a few modifications.  I did an invisible zipper in the back so my back was constructed a little differently.  Also I left off the long sleeve portion that would have been done in chiffon, I didnt think DD would like that part all that much so I skipped it, in place of gathering the bottom of the sleeve into the long sleeve part, I just stitched 1/4" elastic to the bottom of the sleeve to make it pull in and puff up.  I also didnt do eyelets for the corset I just added little ribbon loops instead.  I can take up close pics for you if you need help with any of it 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> DD happened to be standing right behind me when I saw your post....you have done a wonderful job on everything but now DD has requested a Rupunzel dress "just like that one mommy".
> 
> IDK where to begin.  Did you use a pattern for the bodice..I love the sleeves how did you do that..is there a tutorial for this yet.....to goggle I go....
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!  Hope you don't mind if a CASE DD dress after yours....... really its that good....



Great job!! I really like that green Toy Story fabric, where did you find that on?





dianemom2 said:


> I missed grabbing the adorable Belle skirt and the beautiful Rapunzel dresses that were posted.  Excellent job on those!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer picture so that you can see the Mickey fabric better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.



SO jealous!!    I want that one like you can't imagine, lol  DH doesnt quite see the reasoning behind such a big purchase, he thought my 330 was too much, hehe!


Mommyto1andtwins said:


> I have the 830.  That is so wonderful that they are letting you borrow the 635 while you wait for yours!  I hope you have tons of fun at the class.  It is so worth going especially if they let you go every time they offer the class.  I found I understood more this time than the first time.  I can't wait for them to offer a beginners sewing class there are things I want to learn that I have had to search youtube for.
> 
> Have fun!  I have been!



These are gorgeous!!!


iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Princess dress..



Yep, good eye 


Dustykins said:


> I *think* that's the Simplicity pattern.  I've got that one.



I think that would be perfect!  


tinkerbell3747 said:


> I posted this over on the Big Give Forum but thought I would post it here too...
> 
> Quick backstory....
> 
> I live in the Cayman Islands so no running to Joann's and online ordering is limited with international shipping. Not to mention very expensive with Customs duty at 27.5%.
> 
> ANY who, I am making Crayon Roll up's for Keira and Cooper and I am so excited to be getting involved with the Big Gives.
> 
> I am planning a sewing shopping trip at the end of Febuary  so for the next Give I will be more than ready...(chanting as I walk the isles)think boys and girls think boys and girls....
> 
> I have made Keira's roll up - I had some left over Tink Fabric from last years Disney trip (DD customs) so that was easy and it's already done.
> 
> Now for Cooper here is my deliema,
> 
> I need some ideas or opinions . I don't have any boy fabrics I bought some solid red and solid black fabric, I have some yellow Ric Rac (I could sandwhich between the front and back)...I was going to use yellow thread to break up the color a little bit in the top stitching and the pocket lines.
> 
> Thinking I could applique a Mickey Head on the outside....trying to turn some non disney stuff into kind of Disney...
> 
> Any thoughts on what I could do?  I am open to anything.
> 
> I really want them to be special, these babies so deserve it


----------



## tinkerbell3747

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Princess dress..



I loved these 2 dresses...I hope to do a Vida with Huge appliques like that for our Disney Trip this year.

What pattern is the Green Dress from?


----------



## dianemom2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Now for Cooper here is my deliema,
> 
> I need some ideas or opinions . I don't have any boy fabrics I bought some solid red and solid black fabric, I have some yellow Ric Rac (I could sandwhich between the front and back)...I was going to use yellow thread to break up the color a little bit in the top stitching and the pocket lines.
> 
> Thinking I could applique a Mickey Head on the outside....trying to turn some non disney stuff into kind of Disney...
> 
> Any thoughts on what I could do?  I am open to anything.
> 
> I really want them to be special, these babies so deserve it


I think that the idea with the black and red fabric with yellow rick rack sounds great.  It will be adorable and it would be extra cute if you were able to applique a Mickey head on it too.

I love the dress with the huge princess appliques!  It is amazing!

I am pretty sure that I bought the green Toy Story fabric at Walmart but since it came from my stash I am not entirely sure.


----------



## erikawolf2004

ISO the Ariel wedding dress patter. Does any one have the Simplicity 9902 pattern that is willing to part with it?

Thanks, Erika


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> I am looking to make (errr rather ask my mom to make since i am hopeless at sewing) a Mary Poppins dress for a 5 year old and was wondering if anyone might know of a pattern or two I can look for or find online?
> TIA
> Erin



You may get some ideas from the group photobucket account. Some people "tag" the pattern with the pictures.



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!!!​
> Fabric dot com has its Disney Fabric on sale for 15% off with free shipping on orders of over $35.  Unfortunately I bought the Embird with my 'spare' money so I can't partake!   RATS!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Would it make you feel better if I tell you that shipping to Canada costs an arm and a leg so I can't partake either?



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I posted this over on the Big Give Forum but thought I would post it here too...
> 
> Quick backstory....
> 
> I live in the Cayman Islands so no running to Joann's and online ordering is limited with international shipping. Not to mention very expensive with Customs duty at 27.5%.
> 
> ANY who, I am making Crayon Roll up's for Keira and Cooper and I am so excited to be getting involved with the Big Gives.
> 
> I am planning a sewing shopping trip at the end of Febuary  so for the next Give I will be more than ready...(chanting as I walk the isles)think boys and girls think boys and girls....
> 
> I have made Keira's roll up - I had some left over Tink Fabric from last years Disney trip (DD customs) so that was easy and it's already done.
> 
> Now for Cooper here is my deliema,
> 
> I need some ideas or opinions . I don't have any boy fabrics I bought some solid red and solid black fabric, I have some yellow Ric Rac (I could sandwhich between the front and back)...I was going to use yellow thread to break up the color a little bit in the top stitching and the pocket lines.
> 
> Thinking I could applique a Mickey Head on the outside....trying to turn some non disney stuff into kind of Disney...
> 
> Any thoughts on what I could do?  I am open to anything.
> 
> I really want them to be special, these babies so deserve it



The applique idea sounds lovely. I have turned quite a few pieces of non-Disney fabric into Disney-themed by doing appliques.


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

I got so far behind but have had so much fun catching up.  There has been so much creative and beautiful work!  I fell behind when we went down to the World right after Thanksgiving.  After the trip I was completely in gift sewing mode and just lost track of time.  I want to share a some pictures from the trip so I hope you won't mind if I overload you with pics tonight.

First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.  
The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.





This picture shows her pants I made for that day (the Clemson/Carolina game).  They were crooked but not nearly as crooked as they looked in the picture.  She had an iron on clemson minnie shirt that one of the helpful artists on another Disboard provided





Here she is meeting Pooh at the Animal Kingdom.





My favorite was her Snow White dress.  I posted it before but I had to share again.  At the sea 




and with Snow White. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.  

I didn't get a great picture of this set.  I also made a peasant shirt that matches the ruffle on the jeans but it was cold and she kept her jacket on  that day!






The Car's stripwork jumper got the most attention.  I think it is because there you don't find girl's clothes with Lightening McQueen very often.





For our CP breakfast






DD looks so happy on our final night


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!


----------



## tricia

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I loved these 2 dresses...I hope to do a Vida with Huge appliques like that for our Disney Trip this year.
> 
> What pattern is the Green Dress from?



That is the Grace dress. It is a pattern done by Lisazoe, who show up here on and off. You can find it at YCMT.  And if I am not mistaken, the above dress was made by Lisa herself.


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

tricia said:


> That is the Grace dress. It is a pattern done by Lisazoe, who show up here on and off. You can find it at YCMT.  And if I am not mistaken, the above dress was made by Lisa herself.



Yes, it is the Grace dress and was made by Lisa.


----------



## BridgetR3

O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!  

It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.  

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## cogero

BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



Great job. I have been eyeing that pattern.


----------



## RMAMom

Maggie at the Fort said:


> You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!



Congratulations on the machine! I'm sorry the baby got hurt, thats never fun but it is really lousy on the first day of vacation! I love the pic of her with Snow White behind her!



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BridgetR3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! I think making bags are a lot of fun, love the fabric!
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

DIane...  I didn't go far enough back to quote your shirts - but they truly turned out awesome!  



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Princess dress..



I love both of these dresses - just amazing!  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got so far behind but have had so much fun catching up.  There has been so much creative and beautiful work!  I fell behind when we went down to the World right after Thanksgiving.  After the trip I was completely in gift sewing mode and just lost track of time.  I want to share a some pictures from the trip so I hope you won't mind if I overload you with pics tonight.
> 
> First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.
> The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.



Sorry about the rough start to your trip.  I love everything you made, but this picture of your dd is just priceless.  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!



Congrats on the new machine!  



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



This turned out great - I love the fabrics you chose!  


For those of your following my PTR...  I am going to post pictures of my UP! bag shortly...  I know a lot of people have been anxiously waiting to see pictures of it, as I've been talking about it for weeks, and working on it for what seems like that long too.  ​
D~


----------



## Meshell2002

Maggie at the Fort said:


> You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!



 



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



great job! love the colors in that fabric!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got so far behind but have had so much fun catching up.  There has been so much creative and beautiful work!  I fell behind when we went down to the World right after Thanksgiving.  After the trip I was completely in gift sewing mode and just lost track of time.  I want to share a some pictures from the trip so I hope you won't mind if I overload you with pics tonight.
> 
> First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.
> The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows her pants I made for that day (the Clemson/Carolina game).  They were crooked but not nearly as crooked as they looked in the picture.  She had an iron on clemson minnie shirt that one of the helpful artists on another Disboard provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is meeting Pooh at the Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite was her Snow White dress.  I posted it before but I had to share again.  At the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.
> 
> I didn't get a great picture of this set.  I also made a peasant shirt that matches the ruffle on the jeans but it was cold and she kept her jacket on  that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Car's stripwork jumper got the most attention.  I think it is because there you don't find girl's clothes with Lightening McQueen very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our CP breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD looks so happy on our final night



Sorry DD got hurt, but she still looks oh so adorable.... you've inspired my to make DD a Cars outfit she loves both movies never would of thought of that so thanks 



Maggie at the Fort said:


> You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!



I am jealous...CONGRATS! I can not wait to order mine



iluvwdw4ever said:


> Yes, it is the Grace dress and was made by Lisa.



Thanks, after my post last night I was on YCMT and keep thinking this must be a Grace dress....its in the shopping cart!



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



I love this bag and the fabric choices are awesome good job sew cute!


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> We are currently waiting for today's update on our neighbor.  Yesterday was the day they finally started to bring her out of the medically induced coma. I hope that she will wake up and be well.  We are praying for that to be true!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.



Hope all is well with your neighbor.
The shirts are so cool. They came out great.



MindyCramer said:


> New twirl skirt for my baby cousin's birthday!



Love how the name is added...cool!!



cburnett27 said:


> Ok, now that we are back, I have a few more pics to share.  Jessie and our AK outfit were posted awhile back.  Here are the other 2 I was finishing.  These were both from her birthday -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was after BBB, typically my 4yo doesn't wear makeup



Love the Rapunzel. That came out fantastic.




iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Princess dress..



WOW WOW WOW amazing. Love looking at her FB page and seeing all her fabulous outfits.



Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got so far behind but have had so much fun catching up.  There has been so much creative and beautiful work!  I fell behind when we went down to the World right after Thanksgiving.  After the trip I was completely in gift sewing mode and just lost track of time.  I want to share a some pictures from the trip so I hope you won't mind if I overload you with pics tonight.
> 
> First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.
> The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows her pants I made for that day (the Clemson/Carolina game).  They were crooked but not nearly as crooked as they looked in the picture.  She had an iron on clemson minnie shirt that one of the helpful artists on another Disboard provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is meeting Pooh at the Animal Kingdom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite was her Snow White dress.  I posted it before but I had to share again.  At the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.
> 
> I didn't get a great picture of this set.  I also made a peasant shirt that matches the ruffle on the jeans but it was cold and she kept her jacket on  that day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Car's stripwork jumper got the most attention.  I think it is because there you don't find girl's clothes with Lightening McQueen very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our CP breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD looks so happy on our final night



Poor little one. What a terrible way to start vacation. Love the dresses. So cute.



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



Love the bag!!!


----------



## chellewashere

So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can  I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop 
So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations


----------



## tinkerbell3747

chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can  I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations



Oh that's a bummer sorry to hear that....hope the next one is perfect and works nicely for you....I will say its nice to know I have company over here in the "drooling over machine applique section"...thought I was alone in the wilderness..I count Brother PE770's at night to go to sleep


----------



## Dustykins

I'm seeing some awesome stuff in here!  I don't have time to quote everything, but great work!

I have a question for you creative geniuses.  When you're planning out your fabulous creations for your Disney trips - how do you keep track of your ideas?  I've got 8 bridesmaids' dresses to make for the trip but then I need to start working on DD's stuff, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts.  Any great tips?


----------



## NiniMorris

Maggie at the Fort said:


> You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!



Ask away!




Dustykins said:


> I'm seeing some awesome stuff in here!  I don't have time to quote everything, but great work!
> 
> I have a question for you creative geniuses.  When you're planning out your fabulous creations for your Disney trips - how do you keep track of your ideas?  I've got 8 bridesmaids' dresses to make for the trip but then I need to start working on DD's stuff, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts.  Any great tips?



Oddly enough...I keep a spreadsheet of parks and restaurants and what we are wearing each day... I drool on here for inspiration!



Nini


----------



## miprender

Maggie at the Fort said:


> DD looks so happy on our final night



Such cute outfits but such a sad story about your little one getting hurt.



Maggie at the Fort said:


> You all have inspired me.  My PE 770 (a belated Christmas present to myself) is on order and will be here later this week.  Any beginner's advice is greatly appreciated.  I know I will be back with questions soon!



Have you stocked up on all the supplies too? You are going to need some embroidery thread, stabilizers and a good pair of embroidery scissors. 



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



What a great job. I love that bag.



chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can  I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations



What a bummer Sending PD that your next one works fine.



Dustykins said:


> I'm seeing some awesome stuff in here!  I don't have time to quote everything, but great work!
> 
> I have a question for you creative geniuses.  When you're planning out your fabulous creations for your Disney trips - how do you keep track of your ideas?  I've got 8 bridesmaids' dresses to make for the trip but then I need to start working on DD's stuff, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts.  Any great tips?



I started writing things down on what I wanted to do and which days we would be in what park. 

Then after I had everything done I took a picture of every outfit and put it in a little photo album so I knew what I was wearing on each day.


----------



## PurpleEars

Maggie at the Fort said:


> I got so far behind but have had so much fun catching up.  There has been so much creative and beautiful work!  I fell behind when we went down to the World right after Thanksgiving.  After the trip I was completely in gift sewing mode and just lost track of time.  I want to share a some pictures from the trip so I hope you won't mind if I overload you with pics tonight.
> 
> First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.
> The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.
> 
> DD looks so happy on our final night



Sorry to hear about the "exciting" start to your trip. Fortunately it was not very noticeable. I really like the Snow White and the Minnie Simply Sweet.



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!



Good job on the bag! Very practical!



chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can  I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations



Sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully the next one will work well!


Ok, question time
Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!


----------



## cogero

The Alaska cruise is on my bucket list


----------



## mphalens

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!




My mom has been - she said it was AMAZING!  Hers wasn't a Disney cruise either.  What sort of questions do you have?  She used to be a travel agent and loves giving info - I'm happy to pass questions along and get you answers


----------



## h518may

chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can  I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations



Well I am in the same boat as you.  My DH told me to order the PE 700 for my birthday(12-28).  I got it last week played with it for a few days.  The bobbin thread was coming up on top and no mater what I tried it never got better. So mine is on the way back.  

Hopefully we both get good machines the second time around.


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!



We went on RCL Serenade of the Seas, out of Vancouver BC in 2008 in early June....was a bit to early in the season to go....only one nice day we could enjoy being out on deck..our last day! 
the ship was good, food had great choices, entertainment was okay, we didn't do the late night stuff or casino though.
the scenery was breathtaking, especially the glacier
went to Icy Straight Point - not much there
Hubbard Glacier - beautiful and so peaceful
took the white pass & yukon route bus/train tour was fun out of Skagway up to Carcross
then to Juneau - went to the Mendenhall Glacier and gardens
overall a great trip!


----------



## mommy2mrb

ooops. double post


----------



## DMGeurts

chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can  I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations



That is such a bummer - I hope the next one you get is working properly.  



Dustykins said:


> I'm seeing some awesome stuff in here!  I don't have time to quote everything, but great work!
> 
> I have a question for you creative geniuses.  When you're planning out your fabulous creations for your Disney trips - how do you keep track of your ideas?  I've got 8 bridesmaids' dresses to make for the trip but then I need to start working on DD's stuff, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts.  Any great tips?



I am not doing any huge outfits - a couple of t-shirts - a couple of embellished skirts/capris/shorts...  But I am doing lots of bags.  I was only going to do one - but then I came up with other ideas...  which I think have totally sprialed out of control.    We'll just have to see how much time I have.



miprender said:


> I started writing things down on what I wanted to do and which days we would be in what park.
> 
> Then after I had everything done I took a picture of every outfit and put it in a little photo album so I knew what I was wearing on each day.



Excellent idea...  I don't think I will have enough to have to do this - but I can see where it would be immensely helpful.  



h518may said:


> Well I am in the same boat as you.  My DH told me to order the PE 700 for my birthday(12-28).  I got it last week played with it for a few days.  The bobbin thread was coming up on top and no mater what I tried it never got better. So mine is on the way back.
> 
> Hopefully we both get good machines the second time around.



Ack!  I hope you get a good machine, as well.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!


DH and I went on an Alaska cruise/tour a few years ago.  We absolutely loved it.  We started in Fairbanks and traveled south through Denali to Anchorage and then onto the Kenai Peninsula.  Then we boarded our ship.  We traveled on a Princess ship and we loved it.  We'd cruised several times before but never in Alaska.  We left from Seward and just getting there through the one way tunnel was great!  We went to Glacier Bay which was amazing and then to Juneau where we went whale watching and saw Mendenhal Glacier.  From there we went to Skagway where we took the train and a van into the Yukon.  That was a ton of fun!  Our last stop was in Ketchikan where we were supposed to go flightseeing but that trip was canceled because it was overcast.  Instead we went and saw some of the totem poles.  We went on the last trip of the season in September.  It was great because all the fall leaves were beautiful colors and there were fewer ships in every port.  I planned all our excursions without using the ship excursions.  They were usually small groups and more personal attention.  It was a great trip and we'd go again if we could!


----------



## aboveH20

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!



We're going this coming June for our 30th anniversary.  As Lisa said, it's a bit early in the Alaska season, but we wanted to do it on our actual anniversary and it's cheaper in June.  We chose Princess because they have actual lodges in the parks.  We're starting in Vancouver, heading north (7 nights) and then two nights in Denali, one at Mt. McKinley and a night in Anchorage.

I've been looking at cruisecritic.com and reading lots of reviews.  It's not a cheap trip (depending upon choices you make  ) but at least you won't have to pay airfare from New York! 

Hope it works out for you.  We're really looking forward to it.


----------



## tricia

PurpleEars said:


> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!



Never done an alaskan cruise, but have cruised quite a few times.  So if you have any questions I would be glad to answer.  First place you should start is www.cruisecritic.com  it has a wonderful forum on there with all sorts of information, just like the DIS.


----------



## RMAMom

h518may said:


> Well I am in the same boat as you.  My DH told me to order the PE 700 for my birthday(12-28).  I got it last week played with it for a few days.  The bobbin thread was coming up on top and no mater what I tried it never got better. So mine is on the way back.
> 
> Hopefully we both get good machines the second time around.



This happened to me when I got my PE 770, turns out I can't use the prewound bobbins from Marathon. I have tried twice with the same result, thankfully the machine was still under warranty so I took it into the shop and both times it was fixed without any charge to me.  I bought bobbin thread from my local sewing store and I wind my own without any problems. I have to use the recommended bobbin thread or I have issues.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> The Alaska cruise is on my bucket list



Mine too!

My parents,grandmother, aunts, uncle, cousins....everyone but me have all cruised before....Alaska was the most unique experience for them all...hope it works out and you get to go too!


----------



## chellewashere

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Oh that's a bummer sorry to hear that....hope the next one is perfect and works nicely for you....I will say its nice to know I have company over here in the "drooling over machine applique section"...thought I was alone in the wilderness..I count Brother PE770's at night to go to sleep



Thanks. So do I. I am in love with the machine applique makes everything just look so pretty since I dont have the talent to try to do reg. embroidery and no way can I hand paint 



miprender said:


> What a bummer Sending PD that your next one works fine.



Thanks got my fingers crossed



PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems. Hopefully the next one will work well!
> 
> 
> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!



Thanks. 
My oldest daughter lives in Alaska so it is on the top of places I want to go see just looks so beautiful.



h518may said:


> Well I am in the same boat as you.  My DH told me to order the PE 700 for my birthday(12-28).  I got it last week played with it for a few days.  The bobbin thread was coming up on top and no mater what I tried it never got better. So mine is on the way back.
> 
> Hopefully we both get good machines the second time around.



Keeping fingers crossed we both make out. Did you get yours from HSN too? I heard folks having problems with machines from there. Glad to know Im not the only one in the return boat. Was sad watching the mailman cart my big beautiful box out of the house today 



DMGeurts said:


> That is such a bummer - I hope the next one you get is working properly.
> 
> D~



Thank you...if I could make hand appliques look like yours I would be OK with not having my machine


----------



## mommy2mrb

aboveH20 said:


> We're going this coming June for our 30th anniversary.  As Lisa said, it's a bit early in the Alaska season, but we wanted to do it on our actual anniversary and it's cheaper in June.  We chose Princess because they have actual lodges in the parks.  We're starting in Vancouver, heading north (7 nights) and then two nights in Denali, one at Mt. McKinley and a night in Anchorage.
> 
> I've been looking at cruisecritic.com and reading lots of reviews.  It's not a cheap trip (depending upon choices you make  ) but at least you won't have to pay airfare from New York!
> 
> Hope it works out for you.  We're really looking forward to it.



have fun Cheryl!....make sure you bring layers and a rain coat or ponco! wish we could of done the stays on land too, but rest of family couldn't take more than the week off and since my mom paid for the trip we had to do the one she picked


----------



## DMGeurts

chellewashere said:


> Thank you...if I could make hand appliques look like yours I would be OK with not having my machine



Sorry, but your comment made me LOL... I wouldn't have to make hand appliques like mine if I had a machine like yours.    Wanna trade?  

D~


----------



## cogero

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Mine too!
> 
> My parents,grandmother, aunts, uncle, cousins....everyone but me have all cruised before....Alaska was the most unique experience for them all...hope it works out and you get to go too!



We are actually doing our 2nd cruise in July on the Magic. I am excited.


----------



## miprender

mommy2mrb said:


> ooops. double post








 Lisa all that snow you are getting must be affecting the computer





aboveH20 said:


> We're going this coming June for our 30th anniversary.  As Lisa said, it's a bit early in the Alaska season, but we wanted to do it on our actual anniversary and it's cheaper in June.  We chose Princess because they have actual lodges in the parks.  We're starting in Vancouver, heading north (7 nights) and then two nights in Denali, one at Mt. McKinley and a night in Anchorage.
> 
> I've been looking at cruisecritic.com and reading lots of reviews.  It's not a cheap trip (depending upon choices you make  ) but at least you won't have to pay airfare from New York!
> 
> Hope it works out for you.  We're really looking forward to it.



 Now Cheryl I felt so bad for you that you weren't going to Disney but you never mentioned about going on an Alaskan cruise

Now what is more important going to Disney with your BFF D or an anniversary cruise?


----------



## mphalens

miprender said:


> Lisa all that snow you are getting must be affecting the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Cheryl I felt so bad for you that you weren't going to Disney but you never mentioned about going on an Alaskan cruise
> 
> Now what is more important going to Disney with your BFF D or an anniversary cruise?



​


----------



## billwendy

I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....


----------



## mommy2mrb

miprender said:


> Lisa all that snow you are getting must be affecting the computer
> 
> 
> Now Cheryl I felt so bad for you that you weren't going to Disney but you never mentioned about going on an Alaskan cruise
> 
> Now what is more important going to Disney with your BFF D or an anniversary cruise?



and my brain too 



mphalens said:


> ​






just got a call from the district....another snow day tomorrow  really need to get out of the house...hope the roads will clear a bit so we can at least go out for lunch or something close by!


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Lisa all that snow you are getting must be affecting the computer
> Now Cheryl I felt so bad for you that you weren't going to Disney but you never mentioned about going on an Alaskan cruise
> 
> Now what is more important going to Disney with your BFF D or an anniversary cruise?







billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....



Fabulous idea Wendy I may need to steal that one. They look great.


----------



## geishagirl81

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Pirate Dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMGoodness.  Both dresses are gorgeous, but I really love this one!  My son is a pirate FANATIC, and so my little girl follows suit.
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the bowling shirts!  I have plans to make one for my son for this trip.  I have the Simplicity pattern too.  Should I scrap it and find Carla's?


----------



## geishagirl81

My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.


----------



## weluvdizne

geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



This looks great!!!  You did a really nice job on it.  I'm sure your daughter loves it, I know mine would!


----------



## cogero

geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



This is lovely.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

i had my 1st paying gig....a friend asked me to sew her the hello kitty pillowcase,i added a border w/ initial appliqué and a sleep mask...she loved it! came to pick it up and said there's a lil thank you in the bag for you ..{ she'd brought me some movies t borrow} and i saw a hello kitty envelope in the bag,thinking it was a valentines thank you i didn't open till later...when we'd been planning our last trip she had brought the dgd's some princess socks and also some princess 3d scrapbook stuff for their autograph book. so i did the pillowcase as a favor. well that lil girl gave me a $20 wallyworld gift card! i told her that was too much and she said no,enjoy it! so generous! so see some sewing supplies in my future! i'm in need of thread,ball point needles!!! wish my wallyworld had fabric...i may hold on to the card till i can go to the one about 30 miles from my house and get some deals on fabric...woohoo...an excuse for a road trip! 
  on and no my niece on dh side is planning a Disney Tripp with thier family! they have 4 kids 110 and under...Logan,Levi,Lillie and Lucas...they like their l's...


----------



## DMGeurts

Wendy...  I missed your quote...  I love the jammies iwth the matching pillow cases - super cute and a great idea!  



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



This turned out amazing!  I can't believe all the details you put on to it.  I prefer to sew rather than do laundry too.  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i had my 1st paying gig....a friend asked me to sew her the hello kitty pillowcase,i added a border w/ initial appliqué and a sleep mask...she loved it! came to pick it up and said there's a lil thank you in the bag for you ..{ she'd brought me some movies t borrow} and i saw a hello kitty envelope in the bag,thinking it was a valentines thank you i didn't open till later...when we'd been planning our last trip she had brought the dgd's some princess socks and also some princess 3d scrapbook stuff for their autograph book. so i did the pillowcase as a favor. well that lil girl gave me a $20 wallyworld gift card! i told her that was too much and she said no,enjoy it! so generous! so see some sewing supplies in my future! i'm in need of thread,ball point needles!!! wish my wallyworld had fabric...i may hold on to the card till i can go to the one about 30 miles from my house and get some deals on fabric...woohoo...an excuse for a road trip!
> on and no my niece on dh side is planning a Disney Tripp with thier family! they have 4 kids 110 and under...Logan,Levi,Lillie and Lucas...they like their l's...



Congratulations on your first paying gig!  Have fun spending the GC.  

For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!



















































And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.





















And lastly, my matching zippered wallet and lanyard...





















Thanks for looking and sorry about the repeats for those of you that follow my PTR and are my friends on FB.  

D~


----------



## GrammytoMany

Good Morning Everyone!  

Love the PJs and matching Pillow Case...I might have to try that for a couple upcoming birthdays (if you don't mind me using your idea)  Geishagirl - I know all of my granddaughters would love the Rapunzel dress.  I just scrolled down and saw some super cute little bags. Did you use a certain pattern to start with and add your own design?  I was looking at bag patterns at Joann's on Saturday and didn't see any similar to ours.  

I've always wanted to go on a cruise but my husband said he's had his share of ship from his Navy days 

Over the weekend I made 3 skirts as you'll see below.  They aren't Disney related but Anna picked out the Hello Kittey fabric, Allie loves her Elmo (Lovie) and Emily likes the Fancy Nancy books.    Excuse the watermark near their faces (someone took photos from my daughter's blog and posted those as photos of their children!)  So I thought I'd put a watermark on them in case someone got into my flickr account.



1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr 



2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
One of my son's asked me to make a baby blanket for one of his co-workers.  Their son was born around Thanksgiving.  My son said that the parents really like the blanket set and that I should start a business.  Where does he think I'd find time to do something like that... 



3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Well, now I need to think about organizing a baby blanket that I've crochetted...it's granny squares with a flower in the middle of each square (I think the pattern was called rose garden).  I have one more square to finish and then I need to sew all the squares together.... Oh why did I pick that pattern...I don't like that part of the project.
Sheila


----------



## GrammytoMany

Oops!! I don't know what happen but I did copy and paste blanket...don't know why there's 2 pics of Emily... Let's see if this works...



Blanket w/matching travel Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Sheila


----------



## lynnanddbyz

aboveH20 said:


> Nini -- "our" original discussion about hats started on Thread 24 with your question on p.42.
> 
> Here's a reply by lynnabddbyz
> 
> I used to do hats with a hat hoop on my home machine a few years ago. It is VERY hard on the machine motor. Since hats are so thick. I always had issues with the timing on my machine and would have to have it fixed. I thought it was because it was a small 4X4 machine. Come to find out it was the hats straining my machine and causing the timing issues and straining the motor. It was not long after that I upgraded to a big boy machine and doing hats is SOOOOOOOOO much easier. Please be careful doing hats on a home machine and only do them everyonce in a while. Hope that helps.
> 
> ​
> Other than my "helpful" reply I didn't see any bona fide suggestions.
> 
> *You'll *have to teach* us*.




I DO NOT believe it.  Someone reposted one of my posts in answer to a question.  I feel like I belong now.  Not that I don't hang around all of the time anyway.  I just do not post often.  Thank you soooo much for the honor.


----------



## geishagirl81

For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!



















































And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.





















And lastly, my matching zippered wallet and lanyard...





















Thanks for looking and sorry about the repeats for those of you that follow my PTR and are my friends on FB.  

D~[/QUOTE]


Wow, those are amazing.  Do you sell your bags?  Could you pm me your store info (Etsy etc) if so?  I am always looking for an amazing bag.


----------



## chellewashere

billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....



What a fantastic idea. I love that!! Thinking this might just make a good Valentines day gift 



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



Great job on the hand painting!! 
PS my house is always a wreck..one day it might look good but it will be destroyed as soon as Lorelei gets off the bus.



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my matching zippered wallet and lanyard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and sorry about the repeats for those of you that follow my PTR and are my friends on FB.
> 
> D~



HOLY COW!!!! Just absolutely AMAZING as always. Ok give me 1/10th of your talent and the machine is yours 
Can you imagine the damage you could do with an embroidery machine? You would be whipping all your stuff out in no time!!



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Over the weekend I made 3 skirts as you'll see below.  They aren't Disney related but Anna picked out the Hello Kittey fabric, Allie loves her Elmo (Lovie) and Emily likes the Fancy Nancy books.    Excuse the watermark near their faces (someone took photos from my daughter's blog and posted those as photos of their children!)  So I thought I'd put a watermark on them in case someone got into my flickr account.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now I need to think about organizing a baby blanket that I've crochetted...it's granny squares with a flower in the middle of each square (I think the pattern was called rose garden).  I have one more square to finish and then I need to sew all the squares together.... Oh why did I pick that pattern...I don't like that part of the project.
> Sheila




Love the skirts and the blanket with the matching taggy!! My favorite is the Hello Kitty skirt...cute cute cute
And scary that someone would steal kids pics and post them as their own children...WOW!! That should be punishable by some jailtime. I mean seriously like a stalking thing or something


----------



## tinkerbell3747

geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



Such a pretty dress, great job on all the details WOW!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i had my 1st paying gig....a friend asked me to sew her the hello kitty pillowcase,i added a border w/ initial appliqué and a sleep mask...she loved it! came to pick it up and said there's a lil thank you in the bag for you ..{ she'd brought me some movies t borrow} and i saw a hello kitty envelope in the bag,thinking it was a valentines thank you i didn't open till later...when we'd been planning our last trip she had brought the dgd's some princess socks and also some princess 3d scrapbook stuff for their autograph book. so i did the pillowcase as a favor. well that lil girl gave me a $20 wallyworld gift card! i told her that was too much and she said no,enjoy it! so generous! so see some sewing supplies in my future! i'm in need of thread,ball point needles!!! wish my wallyworld had fabric...i may hold on to the card till i can go to the one about 30 miles from my house and get some deals on fabric...woohoo...an excuse for a road trip!
> on and no my niece on dh side is planning a Disney Tripp with thier family! they have 4 kids 110 and under...Logan,Levi,Lillie and Lucas...they like their l's...



Congrats! on that. 



DMGeurts said:


> Wendy...  I missed your quote...  I love the jammies iwth the matching pillow cases - super cute and a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out amazing!  I can't believe all the details you put on to it.  I prefer to sew rather than do laundry too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your first paying gig!  Have fun spending the GC.
> 
> For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



D, I am a DROOLING OVER HERE!  OMGoodness !!! You did such a wonderful job and I have been looking for a travel "something" just like the one you made.  Easy access to cash, cards, boarding passes and passports... your stitching is impecable, the appliques amazing, love that you used buttons for badges....

Wendy, I loved the PJs and Pillowcases, I am REALLY digging the solid leg / print leg....very very


----------



## cogero

Everything posted is fabulous. I am on the iPad so I can't quote 

Having a stressful day but hoping to finish a pair of Easy fits tonight


----------



## kyandkartersmom

Ok-- please forgive me as I am new to the boards. I am looking to purchase some Disney Customs for my kiddos for our trip. Is there a link somewhere to people pages/info?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> Everything posted is fabulous. I am on the iPad so I can't quote
> 
> Having a stressful day but hoping to finish a pair of Easy fits tonight



Posted on your PTR but I'll post here to because I want to make sure you get these especially today..


----------



## cjbear

Anyone have any experience with "Peel and Stick" adhesive?  It's made by the same company as "Heat and Bond".

I'm trying to Rapunzel - ify my running clothes for the Disney Princess half marathon but can't use any iron on/fusible stuff on the running clothes as they'll melt.  Do you think this will this be sticky enough to attach the pink ribbon on Rapunzel's bodice and sleeves and stay sticky once the clothes get really sweaty?  Should I use Tacky Glue instead?  

Of course I could sew it on but would rather not as any stitching (even tiny) on the inside of the clothes equals chafing.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## billwendy

DMGeurts said:


> D~



D- this stuff is SO AMAZING - It is just so professional and FUN too!!!! I would flip for a bag like that some day!!!! Wonderful  job!!!



GrammytoMany said:


> Oops!! I don't know what happen but I did copy and paste blanket...don't know why there's 2 pics of Emily... Let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> Blanket w/matching travel Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Soooo CUTE!!!

Thanks for liking the jammies everyone!! hehe - hopefully the kids will never ask why 1 leg is different !! hahaha!! On the other hand, I hope they get to go!!! Tim woke up in the middle of the night last night puking, and by morning his dad and big brother were too. Their dad is an optometrist with his own practice and this is only the 2nd time in like 15 years that he has not come into work because he was sick!!!!!! So, Im not sure if the kids are going to get to go or not - the girls have not been sticken with it yet!!!! lol


----------



## Disney Yooper

DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my matching zippered wallet and lanyard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



Your work is awesome.  I love everything that you make.


----------



## Disney Yooper

aboveH20 said:


> We're going this coming June for our 30th anniversary.  As Lisa said, it's a bit early in the Alaska season, but we wanted to do it on our actual anniversary and it's cheaper in June.  We chose Princess because they have actual lodges in the parks.  We're starting in Vancouver, heading north (7 nights) and then two nights in Denali, one at Mt. McKinley and a night in Anchorage.
> 
> I've been looking at cruisecritic.com and reading lots of reviews.  It's not a cheap trip (depending upon choices you make  ) but at least you won't have to pay airfare from New York!
> 
> Hope it works out for you.  We're really looking forward to it.



We are also going to Alaska this June for our 30th anniversary but on the Disney Cruise Line.  We have been busy planning what excursions we want to take.


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> My mom has been - she said it was AMAZING!  Hers wasn't a Disney cruise either.  What sort of questions do you have?  She used to be a travel agent and loves giving info - I'm happy to pass questions along and get you answers





mommy2mrb said:


> We went on RCL Serenade of the Seas, out of Vancouver BC in 2008 in early June....was a bit to early in the season to go....only one nice day we could enjoy being out on deck..our last day!
> the ship was good, food had great choices, entertainment was okay, we didn't do the late night stuff or casino though.
> the scenery was breathtaking, especially the glacier
> went to Icy Straight Point - not much there
> Hubbard Glacier - beautiful and so peaceful
> took the white pass & yukon route bus/train tour was fun out of Skagway up to Carcross
> then to Juneau - went to the Mendenhall Glacier and gardens
> overall a great trip!





dianemom2 said:


> DH and I went on an Alaska cruise/tour a few years ago.  We absolutely loved it.  We started in Fairbanks and traveled south through Denali to Anchorage and then onto the Kenai Peninsula.  Then we boarded our ship.  We traveled on a Princess ship and we loved it.  We'd cruised several times before but never in Alaska.  We left from Seward and just getting there through the one way tunnel was great!  We went to Glacier Bay which was amazing and then to Juneau where we went whale watching and saw Mendenhal Glacier.  From there we went to Skagway where we took the train and a van into the Yukon.  That was a ton of fun!  Our last stop was in Ketchikan where we were supposed to go flightseeing but that trip was canceled because it was overcast.  Instead we went and saw some of the totem poles.  We went on the last trip of the season in September.  It was great because all the fall leaves were beautiful colors and there were fewer ships in every port.  I planned all our excursions without using the ship excursions.  They were usually small groups and more personal attention.  It was a great trip and we'd go again if we could!





aboveH20 said:


> We're going this coming June for our 30th anniversary.  As Lisa said, it's a bit early in the Alaska season, but we wanted to do it on our actual anniversary and it's cheaper in June.  We chose Princess because they have actual lodges in the parks.  We're starting in Vancouver, heading north (7 nights) and then two nights in Denali, one at Mt. McKinley and a night in Anchorage.
> 
> I've been looking at cruisecritic.com and reading lots of reviews.  It's not a cheap trip (depending upon choices you make  ) but at least you won't have to pay airfare from New York!
> 
> Hope it works out for you.  We're really looking forward to it.





tricia said:


> Never done an alaskan cruise, but have cruised quite a few times.  So if you have any questions I would be glad to answer.  First place you should start is www.cruisecritic.com  it has a wonderful forum on there with all sorts of information, just like the DIS.





mommy2mrb said:


> have fun Cheryl!....make sure you bring layers and a rain coat or ponco! wish we could of done the stays on land too, but rest of family couldn't take more than the week off and since my mom paid for the trip we had to do the one she picked



Thanks for your feedback on this cruise thing. I spent a couple hours last night looking at the website mentioned. Like I said, it is an unexpected opportunity and all we have to do is to get ourselves to Vancouver and pay for the incidentials like excursions. It will be the first week of July so the weather should be reasonably nice. DH and I enjoy hiking so we'll have to look at options for hikes at/near the ports. We'll probably get a couple of hikes in or near Banff before then to get us into hiking shape. I have read about the rain so our Disney ponchoes are coming with us. We don't know if bugs will be a problem since we want to do hikes. I guess I have to do more  I am sure I will have lots of questions so please be patient with me as I learn about the process!



billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....



I think the solid/printed legs look cool!



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



This is beautiful!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i had my 1st paying gig....a friend asked me to sew her the hello kitty pillowcase,i added a border w/ initial appliqué and a sleep mask...she loved it! came to pick it up and said there's a lil thank you in the bag for you ..{ she'd brought me some movies t borrow} and i saw a hello kitty envelope in the bag,thinking it was a valentines thank you i didn't open till later...when we'd been planning our last trip she had brought the dgd's some princess socks and also some princess 3d scrapbook stuff for their autograph book. so i did the pillowcase as a favor. well that lil girl gave me a $20 wallyworld gift card! i told her that was too much and she said no,enjoy it! so generous! so see some sewing supplies in my future! i'm in need of thread,ball point needles!!! wish my wallyworld had fabric...i may hold on to the card till i can go to the one about 30 miles from my house and get some deals on fabric...woohoo...an excuse for a road trip!
> on and no my niece on dh side is planning a Disney Tripp with thier family! they have 4 kids 110 and under...Logan,Levi,Lillie and Lucas...they like their l's...



Congrats on your paying gig!



DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my matching zippered wallet and lanyard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and sorry about the repeats for those of you that follow my PTR and are my friends on FB.
> 
> D~



WOW! Those are really nice bags! Just think, it would take me at least a week to do a similar-sized applique and it wouldn't look half as nice as yours.



GrammytoMany said:


> Over the weekend I made 3 skirts as you'll see below.  They aren't Disney related but Anna picked out the Hello Kittey fabric, Allie loves her Elmo (Lovie) and Emily likes the Fancy Nancy books.    Excuse the watermark near their faces (someone took photos from my daughter's blog and posted those as photos of their children!)  So I thought I'd put a watermark on them in case someone got into my flickr account.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> One of my son's asked me to make a baby blanket for one of his co-workers.  Their son was born around Thanksgiving.  My son said that the parents really like the blanket set and that I should start a business.  Where does he think I'd find time to do something like that...
> 
> 
> 
> Blanket w/matching travel Taggie by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Great job on the outfits and the blankets!



cjbear said:


> Anyone have any experience with "Peel and Stick" adhesive?  It's made by the same company as "Heat and Bond".
> 
> I'm trying to Rapunzel - ify my running clothes for the Disney Princess half marathon but can't use any iron on/fusible stuff on the running clothes as they'll melt.  Do you think this will this be sticky enough to attach the pink ribbon on Rapunzel's bodice and sleeves and stay sticky once the clothes get really sweaty?  Should I use Tacky Glue instead?
> 
> Of course I could sew it on but would rather not as any stitching (even tiny) on the inside of the clothes equals chafing.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I do not have any experience with Peel and Stick but I want to wish you best of luck at the Princess Half!



billwendy said:


> On the other hand, I hope they get to go!!! Tim woke up in the middle of the night last night puking, and by morning his dad and big brother were too. Their dad is an optometrist with his own practice and this is only the 2nd time in like 15 years that he has not come into work because he was sick!!!!!! So, Im not sure if the kids are going to get to go or not - the girls have not been sticken with it yet!!!! lol



Oh no! I hope they will stay healthy!



Disney Yooper said:


> We are also going to Alaska this June for our 30th anniversary but on the Disney Cruise Line.  We have been busy planning what excursions we want to take.



I hope it will be a nice trip for you! Congrats on your upcoming 30th anniversary!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Flora....Yes bugs are an issue in AK during the summer....mosquitos especially!
bring bug repellant!


----------



## geishagirl81

_Anyone have any experience with "Peel and Stick" adhesive? It's made by the same company as "Heat and Bond".

I'm trying to Rapunzel - ify my running clothes for the Disney Princess half marathon but can't use any iron on/fusible stuff on the running clothes as they'll melt. Do you think this will this be sticky enough to attach the pink ribbon on Rapunzel's bodice and sleeves and stay sticky once the clothes get really sweaty? Should I use Tacky Glue instead? 

Of course I could sew it on but would rather not as any stitching (even tiny) on the inside of the clothes equals chafing.

Thanks for any help!_


I use peel and stick often.  Well, I don't- but I sew for a woman who runs a college clothing store.  She cuts varsity style letters from fabric, put on the adhesive, and I take it home to iron and sew onto the clothing.  I personally hate the stuff- she uses it for the nylon bags I sew.  It doesn't stick all that great.  If you're not sewing it down, I can't see it surviving a marathon.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

[/IMG]
Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
It worked finally though.

DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.

Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.


----------



## MindyCramer

DMGeurts said:


> For those of you that don't follow my PTR, I thought I would post a pic of my latest bag...  Allison is afraid to use her Haunted Mansion bag in the parks - she is afraid of scaring the children (I was afraid of that).  We will still bring it with, but I don't know how much it will get used???  Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, my matching zippered wallet and lanyard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and sorry about the repeats for those of you that follow my PTR and are my friends on FB.
> 
> D~



Please tell me you sell these. LOL, link please!


And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart ;]


----------



## nannye

I am on the hunt for an old pattern, does anyone have it and might be interested in parting with it?

It is McCalls Easy Stitch n save M5372 

here is the link  http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m53...age_id=994&search_control=display&list=search


Also wondering if any of you lovely ladies has any recommendations for a pattern for a girls pirate costume? I love the ones from the pirate league for girls, but don't think I can fork out the $ for one since we are doing BBB. 

Also (last one I promise) I am planning to use this pattern for an alice dress, I think it looks like the alice dress in the movie? or suggestions would be appreciated. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/77520152/simplicity-pattern-7422-girls-dress-and

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



Love it!!!    I want one!!!


----------



## babynala

nannye said:


> I am on the hunt for an old pattern, does anyone have it and might be interested in parting with it?
> 
> It is McCalls Easy Stitch n save M5372
> 
> here is the link  http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m53...age_id=994&search_control=display&list=search
> 
> 
> Also wondering if any of you lovely ladies has any recommendations for a pattern for a girls pirate costume? I love the ones from the pirate league for girls, but don't think I can fork out the $ for one since we are doing BBB.
> 
> Also (last one I promise) I am planning to use this pattern for an alice dress, I think it looks like the alice dress in the movie? or suggestions would be appreciated.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/77520152/simplicity-pattern-7422-girls-dress-and
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


Sorry, don't have any of those patterns.

I think others have used CarlaC's portrait peasant shirt/dress pattern to make an Alice dress but I have never made one.

There have been lots of pirate inspired outfits - some people use pirate fabric to make a twirl skirt.


----------



## katiekoester

I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!

Katie


----------



## ellenbenny

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



Absolutely amazing, I love it!


----------



## cogero

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]



This is absolutely amazing. 



MindyCramer said:


>



Great job. I love it.


----------



## ellenbenny

katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie



There is a link in the bookmarks (found on the first post of this thread) that gives the % to increase the pattern for upsizing.  You may also find that when you go by measurements, you may not need to upsize, or may only need to add to the length to go from an 8 to a 9, so you will probably be fine with most patterns.


----------



## hedge333

I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## NiniMorris

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



LOVE IT!

By the time I get to the piecing part of an autograph quilt I just want to get it over with (and can never make up my mind what pattern I want) ...so I end up just plain old squares!  Beautiful!


Nini


----------



## cogero

hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is just fabulous. Great job.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

NiniMorris said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> By the time I get to the piecing part of an autograph quilt I just want to get it over with (and can never make up my mind what pattern I want) ...so I end up just plain old squares!  Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Nini



Thank you Nini, and everyone else! Nini you've been so informative for this process, it wouldn't have come to light without you! My MIL does great patterns usually, but I almost don't care what she does it's so great already, and she's put so much work into it!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



This is amazing, I can't wait to see your DD's either.....WOW!



katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie



Katie, I know how you feel my DD is 7 and loves all the girly stuff alot of which the origianl pattern sizes won't fit her.  She has my body type which is kind of wide in the shoulders and hip and she has a bit of a tummy (sorry baby that's mommas fault).  So I am constantly having to upsize patterns.  It's not difficult but it takes a little time.  Their are lots of ways to do this....go to the 1st page and look for the link to the Disboutiqers blog...in there you'll find CarlaC's instructions on how to upsize some of her patterns.

Here is a link I found very helpful as well....

http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/make-a-pattern-larger-or-smaller

Lastly what I do when I want to be sure I have the right fit for DD is make a muslin - After making adjustments to the pattern I bast together the main parts of the garment to see the fit before I actually cut it out and make it. 

I hope this was helpful.  There are other links that I have found helpful in resizing and I will see if I can find them and post them here.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Love the PJs and matching Pillow Case...I might have to try that for a couple upcoming birthdays (if you don't mind me using your idea)  Geishagirl - I know all of my granddaughters would love the Rapunzel dress.  I just scrolled down and saw some super cute little bags. Did you use a certain pattern to start with and add your own design?  I was looking at bag patterns at Joann's on Saturday and didn't see any similar to ours.
> 
> I've always wanted to go on a cruise but my husband said he's had his share of ship from his Navy days
> 
> Over the weekend I made 3 skirts as you'll see below.  They aren't Disney related but Anna picked out the Hello Kittey fabric, Allie loves her Elmo (Lovie) and Emily likes the Fancy Nancy books.    Excuse the watermark near their faces (someone took photos from my daughter's blog and posted those as photos of their children!)  So I thought I'd put a watermark on them in case someone got into my flickr account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> One of my son's asked me to make a baby blanket for one of his co-workers.  Their son was born around Thanksgiving.  My son said that the parents really like the blanket set and that I should start a business.  Where does he think I'd find time to do something like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Well, now I need to think about organizing a baby blanket that I've crochetted...it's granny squares with a flower in the middle of each square (I think the pattern was called rose garden).  I have one more square to finish and then I need to sew all the squares together.... Oh why did I pick that pattern...I don't like that part of the project.
> Sheila



Your DGD's are SOOO cute...and I love your skirts.....


----------



## GrammytoMany

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> .



What a cute quilt for a boy!!!  Can't wait to see what their Grandmother makes for your daughter
Sheila


----------



## MindyCramer

I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol! 

The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!


----------



## mphalens

LOVE the twirls skirt outfits!

LOVE the autograph quilt!

Love everything, really!!!  


I have a question for you all:

Does anyone have a pinking disc for their rotary cutter?  I have a Fiskar's brand rotary cutter and I have a bunch of 2" fabric strips I'm getting ready to cut to make a scrap fabric tutu.  I'd prefer to have edges that have been cut with a pinking blade or shears . . . I have shears, but that's a lot of marking to do, whereas if I had the pinking blade I could just keep moving the ruler. . . 

So - should I buy one?  Is it worth it?  or do they not really work well???

TIA for the advice and opinions!


----------



## ChaMakay1923

Jumping in....I wanna start learning to SEW!!!! I want a trip to Disney for next year and need to figure a way out to gain some extra $$ in order for us to make the trip. We are a VERY, and I mean VERY low income family, (family of 4, making less that $22,000 for the past 2 years now....I'm NOT, repeat NOT looking for a pity me here...just sharing how low income we truly are, usually no one believes me when I say we can't afford to do anything but live every day. They instantly want to claim we plead poverty...HA)  ANYWAY... I'd like to get myself a sewing machine in the next month or so, and start learning how to make things.. seen so many little girl dresses and outfits, bags that others are making and I'm jealous because I'm not at all crafty!! If I can learn... I can attend craft shows and hopefully make a little more income to help us pay for our trip. My husband is planning to start a woodworking business in the next month too... yea, we'll be dishing out a few extra bucks to get things rolling, which we really don't have, but we are hoping it will pan out in the end and be worth our spending. 

Any decently priced sewing machine out there anyone recommends I get for an extremely low beginner??? TIA!


----------



## 729tink

DMGeurts said:


> D~



I'm still not sure how to quote right, but your work is amazing! Reading your PTR is what inspired me to start sewing - I hope one day I will be half as amazing as you (and everyone else on here)!!


----------



## Meshell2002

kyandkartersmom said:


> Ok-- please forgive me as I am new to the boards. I am looking to purchase some Disney Customs for my kiddos for our trip. Is there a link somewhere to people pages/info?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi & welcome! this is not a selling board. The members that have Etsy stores usually have their ID name in their signatures (since DIS looks down on any kind of promotions)



katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie



As long as your DD is not having any girly curves developing it would be easy to alter the child patterns 1-3 sizes. Someone posted a link to the burda tutorial for pattern changes...its a great start.



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job!



ChaMakay1923 said:


> Jumping in....I wanna start learning to SEW!!!! I want a trip to Disney for next year and need to figure a way out to gain some extra $$ in order for us to make the trip. We are a VERY, and I mean VERY low income family, (family of 4, making less that $22,000 for the past 2 years now....I'm NOT, repeat NOT looking for a pity me here...just sharing how low income we truly are, usually no one believes me when I say we can't afford to do anything but live every day. They instantly want to claim we plead poverty...HA)  ANYWAY... I'd like to get myself a sewing machine in the next month or so, and start learning how to make things.. seen so many little girl dresses and outfits, bags that others are making and I'm jealous because I'm not at all crafty!! If I can learn... I can attend craft shows and hopefully make a little more income to help us pay for our trip. My husband is planning to start a woodworking business in the next month too... yea, we'll be dishing out a few extra bucks to get things rolling, which we really don't have, but we are hoping it will pan out in the end and be worth our spending.
> 
> Any decently priced sewing machine out there anyone recommends I get for an extremely low beginner??? TIA!



I think you should look for a vintage machine....any vintage machine that works for under $150 is a bargain....a new machine in that price range would not compare in quality. I would check craigslist and yard sales. The singers from 1940-1960's are the easiest to find parts for. Consider getting one with a straight stitch and a zig zag to start. A few of the girls on here sew with vintage machines. can't wait to get my mom's soon!


OK my internet was down for almost 3 days so sorry about the pic overload....a few recent projects...

I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day 






a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans











My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

mphalens said:


> LOVE the twirls skirt outfits!
> 
> LOVE the autograph quilt!
> 
> Love everything, really!!!
> 
> 
> I have a question for you all:
> 
> Does anyone have a pinking disc for their rotary cutter?  I have a Fiskar's brand rotary cutter and I have a bunch of 2" fabric strips I'm getting ready to cut to make a scrap fabric tutu.  I'd prefer to have edges that have been cut with a pinking blade or shears . . . I have shears, but that's a lot of marking to do, whereas if I had the pinking blade I could just keep moving the ruler. . .
> 
> So - should I buy one?  Is it worth it?  or do they not really work well???
> 
> TIA for the advice and opinions!



I have one.  I thought it would be good to cut things out with.  The edges would already be pinked.  It did not work very well. I was VERY disappointed with the results.  It did not have the look of fabric cut with pinking shears just a wavy edge that looked like I had not cut things out right.  Also it was very hard to get it to cut.  It was like a dull blade and I had to cut things a second and third time.  That could also be why the edges looked bad.  Hope you have better luck.


----------



## cogero

So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.


----------



## miprender

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



WOW just amazing!



MindyCramer said:


> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart ;]



Great job!



katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie



I wish the Simply Sweet went higher. I did upsize it to a 10 for DD last year but I don't think I did it right as she complained the whole time the bodice was too tight. I think she only wore it for a few hours but at least I was able to get some great pictures.... because we all know its all about the pictures



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Great job.



MindyCramer said:


> I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol!
> 
> The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!



Love the twirl skirts.



Meshell2002 said:


> I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.



Love that your kids will still wear their customs outside of Disney. Only my DS4 will still wear his.



cogero said:


> So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.



I am seriously considering this too after Nini posted that she loves it.


----------



## Dustykins

mphalens said:


> I have a question for you all:
> 
> Does anyone have a pinking disc for their rotary cutter?  I have a Fiskar's brand rotary cutter and I have a bunch of 2" fabric strips I'm getting ready to cut to make a scrap fabric tutu.  I'd prefer to have edges that have been cut with a pinking blade or shears . . . I have shears, but that's a lot of marking to do, whereas if I had the pinking blade I could just keep moving the ruler. . .
> 
> So - should I buy one?  Is it worth it?  or do they not really work well???
> 
> TIA for the advice and opinions!



Honestly?  I'd cut them with your regular rotary blade and then trim the edges with your pinking shears.  Pinking shears really aren't meant for cutting things out, just for edging.  I would imagine the pinking discs would be the same.  You'll just get a much cleaner edge if you cut and then pink.


----------



## PurpleEars

mommy2mrb said:


> Flora....Yes bugs are an issue in AK during the summer....mosquitos especially!
> bring bug repellant!



Thanks! I think we will bring bug hats (think wide brim hat with a mesh) and bug gloves.



CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.



This is beautiful! Perfect for a boy!



MindyCramer said:


> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart ;]



Glad to see other people making Disney customs for themselves!



katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie



As long as curves are not involved, upsizing is pretty straight forward. The tutorials posted will be a great place to start.



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help



Very pretty!



MindyCramer said:


> I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol!
> 
> The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!



Super cute!



ChaMakay1923 said:


> Jumping in....I wanna start learning to SEW!!!! I want a trip to Disney for next year and need to figure a way out to gain some extra $$ in order for us to make the trip. We are a VERY, and I mean VERY low income family, (family of 4, making less that $22,000 for the past 2 years now....I'm NOT, repeat NOT looking for a pity me here...just sharing how low income we truly are, usually no one believes me when I say we can't afford to do anything but live every day. They instantly want to claim we plead poverty...HA)  ANYWAY... I'd like to get myself a sewing machine in the next month or so, and start learning how to make things.. seen so many little girl dresses and outfits, bags that others are making and I'm jealous because I'm not at all crafty!! If I can learn... I can attend craft shows and hopefully make a little more income to help us pay for our trip. My husband is planning to start a woodworking business in the next month too... yea, we'll be dishing out a few extra bucks to get things rolling, which we really don't have, but we are hoping it will pan out in the end and be worth our spending.
> 
> Any decently priced sewing machine out there anyone recommends I get for an extremely low beginner??? TIA!



Welcome! When I started serioulsy sewing again I picked up a machine from Sears Warehouse. It was a return but I got a lot more features than what I was able to afford at the time.



Meshell2002 said:


> OK my internet was down for almost 3 days so sorry about the pic overload....a few recent projects...
> 
> I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.



Great job on your recent sewing projects!


----------



## tinkbell13

Wow, everyone has been busy! So many beautiful things! Let's see what I remember . . .  Love the Toy Story bag D~! That autograph quilt is spectacular - wish I had the patience for it. Grammy to Many - beautiful skirts and beautiful girls! Love the Snow White dress! I really like the style of that top Meshell and those are cute outfits for the craft booth. The twirl skirts are gorgeous! Really wish I had a little girl to sew twirly skirts  and butt ruffles  for.

I really was hoping I could have posted pictures of my DS's messenger bag by now, but I am redoing the front flap for the third time tonight as it just has not been turning out the way I wanted it to. I can't tell you how many times I ripped the stitches out of the previous appliques before starting all over again. Hoping it goes better tonight.

We had a slight change to our trip in March - MIL and FIL will not be coming as FIL had to go in for surgery earlier this week and they will not cross the border without health insurance, which they cannot get for at least another 6 months. FIL is recuperating nicely thankfully. Of course that just means that we will have to plan another trip for them to come on!


----------



## billwendy

Would anyone be interested in making the wish family shirts for Keira's big give? THere are 4 people in the family......Thanks for thinking about it!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*my dgd Chloe will be 5 on feb.4th and she is having a ROCK STAR party and wants everyone to dress like a rock star,they are taking their tv/wii to the fellowship hall so the kids can rock out with just dance 3,Pawpaw is hoping to make pressed wood or sturdy cardboard guitars for all the kidlets and Aunt Brennie { Brendi} is making a guitar cake and i got all the paper goods at party city...things are coming togetehr well,i have been on the huntat the thrift stores for rock star shirts for mhe grandkids,i was telling Chloe this morning { she is in pre-k at the center where Brendi & I work}  that i found everyone a shirt but was still looking for her one and she said in her most disbeliving voice " Nanna you gots to SEWED me one!' i said with what on it and she said " a microphone on a stick with me holding a guitar!" wow thats a tall order...i can sorta applique but not sure about that...lol....so wish me luck as i try to design and stitch her a 'designed by Chloe' tee shirt! the face scares me but i think i can get bBrendi to paint a fae on it,she's pretty good at that and painted Elli & Blaze's tee's on our 1st trip before i learned to sew....
 Tomorrow is a big day for us...Brendi is having an early ultrasound so i will have news to report tomorrow evening! also i will know if i will be making tons of nursery stuff with pink/white polka dots,black/white damask and MINNIE MOUSE HEADS or lil boy robots!
 either one is fine with me but i think it's a Cooper and not a Libby ...wish it were both...Chloe's says " BOEF OF UM" when asked boy or girl...
 well i gotta get to bed ,Blaze has a basketball game then lunch and as Blaze siad today " Momm'as getting a VORTEX tomorrow!' hehe too many vidoe games i think...lol
 also i love all the things posted of late..skirts,bags,quilts! also the snow white sundress is too cute! 
*


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> I think you should look for a vintage machine....any vintage machine that works for under $150 is a bargain....a new machine in that price range would not compare in quality. I would check craigslist and yard sales. The singers from 1940-1960's are the easiest to find parts for. Consider getting one with a straight stitch and a zig zag to start. A few of the girls on here sew with vintage machines. can't wait to get my mom's soon!



I LOVE sewing on my vintage machine!!!  I have a Singer 401A and it is wonderful!  Check ebay and craigslist for sure . . . and Goodwill, etc. you never know what you're going to find!!!



Dustykins said:


> Honestly?  I'd cut them with your regular rotary blade and then trim the edges with your pinking shears.  Pinking shears really aren't meant for cutting things out, just for edging.  I would imagine the pinking discs would be the same.  You'll just get a much cleaner edge if you cut and then pink.





lynnanddbyz said:


> I have one.  I thought it would be good to cut things out with.  The edges would already be pinked.  It did not work very well. I was VERY disappointed with the results.  It did not have the look of fabric cut with pinking shears just a wavy edge that looked like I had not cut things out right.  Also it was very hard to get it to cut.  It was like a dull blade and I had to cut things a second and third time.  That could also be why the edges looked bad.  Hope you have better luck.



Sigh.  I was afraid that would be the answer.  Okay!  Saves me money!  I'll just cut all the strips and then trim them . . .oy! it's going to take a while.  The strips are really just that - strips (think jellyroll). . . .





billwendy said:


> Would anyone be interested in making the wish family shirts for Keira's big give? THere are 4 people in the family......Thanks for thinking about it!



I wish I had iron-on paper on hand . . . I'm all out and can't get any more right now . . .


----------



## NiniMorris

cogero said:


> So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.



YES!​
I love my Embird!  (of course, I am no where near able to make my own designs...but I am actually getting pretty good at merging two designs together and adding names to designs...of course, then you get to being a Font hoarder!  I have over 600 fonts and will never use them all!  At least they are easier to hide than fabric!)


There are lots and lots of videos around to show you how to do things on it!  I love mine...in fact, I sometimes take my laptop to therapy (DS not mine...LOL!) and play with it while waiting...it is actually almost relaxing!


(I have now just admitted to a couple of my obsessions..so I will quietly go back to my corner and get to work.)


_____________

My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!

Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!

Then...my super fantastic Shark steam iron died.... I told my grown daughter I was going to have a service for it and she decided I needed some serious help...I might be looking into where Cheryl is currently living...I've heard such nice things about that place...well except for the barbed wire fence and the movie shoots!


Nini


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> YES!​
> I love my Embird!  (of course, I am no where near able to make my own designs...but I am actually getting pretty good at merging two designs together and adding names to designs...of course, then you get to being a Font hoarder!  I have over 600 fonts and will never use them all!  At least they are easier to hide than fabric!)
> 
> 
> There are lots and lots of videos around to show you how to do things on it!  I love mine...in fact, I sometimes take my laptop to therapy (DS not mine...LOL!) and play with it while waiting...it is actually almost relaxing!
> 
> 
> (I have now just admitted to a couple of my obsessions..so I will quietly go back to my corner and get to work.)
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!
> 
> Then...my super fantastic Shark steam iron died.... I told my grown daughter I was going to have a service for it and she decided I needed some serious help...I might be looking into where Cheryl is currently living...I've heard such nice things about that place...well except for the barbed wire fence and the movie shoots!
> 
> 
> Nini



I was surprised within 10 minutes of opening I could combine 2 designs. I had a request for 2 designs and a word so I want to do a test before committing to it.


----------



## VBAndrea

Is it just me or are the Dis servers incredibly slow?  I have not been posting a lot lately b/c sometimes it takes over a couple of minutes for a page to load.  I have better luck on some ptr's, but sometimes they act up as well.

I have a few things made that I need to get pics of -- just two t's and an AG item.  I'll snap pics once I iron my BG item and gets photos of that.

I am going to have to remove some pics since I'm so behind (again) and Dis keeps me at 25.



dianemom2 said:


> We are currently waiting for today's update on our neighbor.  Yesterday was the day they finally started to bring her out of the medically induced coma. I hope that she will wake up and be well.  We are praying for that to be true!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.


The shirts look great.  I  love the variety.  Sorry the Simplicity pattern didn't work out perfectly size wise.  I want to merge Carla's with a commercial to get rid of the placket, but have yet to try it.  I already upsized Carla's (by hand) as my ds is almost 10 now and it worked perfectly.



cburnett27 said:


> It is the Simplicity pattern but after I cut my pieces from it I glanced at directions but mostly put it together my way with a few modifications.  I did an invisible zipper in the back so my back was constructed a little differently.  Also I left off the long sleeve portion that would have been done in chiffon, I didnt think DD would like that part all that much so I skipped it, in place of gathering the bottom of the sleeve into the long sleeve part, I just stitched 1/4" elastic to the bottom of the sleeve to make it pull in and puff up.  I also didnt do eyelets for the corset I just added little ribbon loops instead.  I can take up close pics for you if you need help with any of it


Sadly no help needed -- I can not do a spring mother/daughter trip since our house hasn't sold.  My sister and her boyfriend are still going, but she hasn't even selected a resort yet and hasn't made any dining reservations.  She used to live in FL back in the days when you made your reservations that morning.  I told her she is going to be stuck with counter service, but she just doesn't want to listen to me.




Maggie at the Fort said:


> First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.
> The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.
> 
> The Car's stripwork jumper got the most attention.  I think it is because there you don't find girl's clothes with Lightening McQueen very often.


Sorry I couldn't quote all the pics, but everything turned out so nice.  Sorry about your visit to the hospital.  I think it's funny that your dd's Car's dress got a lot of attention -- I don't recall anyone being enamored with the one I made my dd and it was really cute!  Things I didn't like as well got more attention.  Thanks for sharing all the pics.



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!


Your first ever bag is fabulous!  Great job!



chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations


Ugh!  I know others on here have gotten bum machines from time to time.  I was so happy that mine worked beautifully when it arrived.  I'm sure your new one will be better.



Dustykins said:


> I'm seeing some awesome stuff in here!  I don't have time to quote everything, but great work!
> 
> I have a question for you creative geniuses.  When you're planning out your fabulous creations for your Disney trips - how do you keep track of your ideas?  I've got 8 bridesmaids' dresses to make for the trip but then I need to start working on DD's stuff, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts.  Any great tips?


I'm not a genius, but I'll answer anyway.  I first based outfits on dining reservations and then I did fill ins of the kids' favorites, such as Cars and traditional Mickey and Minnie.  I had two outfits per day (we park hop) and even had one outit that didn't get worn b/c the kids wanted extra time at the pool.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!


The only thing I know is that I am jealous!!!!



RMAMom said:


> This happened to me when I got my PE 770, turns out I can't use the prewound bobbins from Marathon. I have tried twice with the same result, thankfully the machine was still under warranty so I took it into the shop and both times it was fixed without any charge to me.  I bought bobbin thread from my local sewing store and I wind my own without any problems. I have to use the recommended bobbin thread or I have issues.


Mary, do you know if the thickness of the bobbin thread makes a difference?  I wind my own bobbins too and used up all my thread that came with my machine and took the brother spool to the sew and vac to buy more and they had a different thickness in stock.  The guy there that day was new so couldn't tell me if it would work in my machine.  I just started using embroidery thread for the bobbins which is working fine, but I still would like to get the real bobbin thread.



billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....


I showed the pj's to dd and asked if she liked the print and solid legs and she was really impressed and gave you a thumbs up!  So I am keeping that in mind for fabrics that I don't have enough of!  It's so hard with directional prints -- especially when you cut something upside down accidentally -- not that I would ever do that.....



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.


Adorable!  I'd like a bigger pic though!  

Today is cleaning day here too.  My house isn't a disaster as I try hard to keep up, but it definitely needs some work and the kids are helping me today to earn money for their leukemia drive at school.



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I've always wanted to go on a cruise but my husband said he's had his share of ship from his Navy days
> 
> Over the weekend I made 3 skirts as you'll see below.  They aren't Disney related but Anna picked out the Hello Kittey fabric, Allie loves her Elmo (Lovie) and Emily likes the Fancy Nancy books.
> :  Excuse the watermark near their faces (someone took photos from my daughter's blog and posted those as photos of their children!)  So I thought I'd put a watermark on them in case someone got into my flickr account.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sheila


My dh isn't interested in cruises for the same reason -- likewise he is very capable of driving a ship and I think would be very nervous under the captaining of someone else (and I might be too given the latest disaster!).  

Great work on all the skirts.  



CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.


That is fabulous!!!!  I love the star pattern around the autographs.  That must be taking your MIL forever to do!



MindyCramer said:


> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart


Adorable!



katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie


I see others have answered but it's easy to upsize.  I have upsized for BG's and for my own kids as well -- sometimes you can do it on your printer but mine doesn't cooperate so I just do the math and trace out the patterns by hand.



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is sweet!  I love the apple applique.


MindyCramer said:


> I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol!
> 
> The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!


Fantastic work!



ChaMakay1923 said:


> Jumping in....I wanna start learning to SEW!!!! I want a trip to Disney for next year and need to figure a way out to gain some extra $$ in order for us to make the trip. We are a VERY, and I mean VERY low income family, (family of 4, making less that $22,000 for the past 2 years now....I'm NOT, repeat NOT looking for a pity me here...just sharing how low income we truly are, usually no one believes me when I say we can't afford to do anything but live every day. They instantly want to claim we plead poverty...HA)  ANYWAY... I'd like to get myself a sewing machine in the next month or so, and start learning how to make things.. seen so many little girl dresses and outfits, bags that others are making and I'm jealous because I'm not at all crafty!! If I can learn... I can attend craft shows and hopefully make a little more income to help us pay for our trip. My husband is planning to start a woodworking business in the next month too... yea, we'll be dishing out a few extra bucks to get things rolling, which we really don't have, but we are hoping it will pan out in the end and be worth our spending.
> 
> Any decently priced sewing machine out there anyone recommends I get for an extremely low beginner??? TIA!


I agree with others -- I would look for an older second-hand machine.  You can also get an inexpensive starter machine at Wally's which is what I used for two years until I recently received an older model from a friend that sews better.  I still use my other machine for button holes though!



Meshell2002 said:


> I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.


I really like the top you made -- very much my style.  And great charity items.  My dd wears her customs to school all the time.  DS has worn a couple, but won't be caught dead in others.  He says it would be embarrassing to wear his MM bowling shirt to school.  I really need to pass it to a BG child that would not mind getting something that was worn for 4 hours.



cogero said:


> So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.


Someday I hope to try to digitize.  I will keep Embrid in mind.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dgd Chloe will be 5 on feb.4th and she is having a ROCK STAR party and wants everyone to dress like a rock star,they are taking their tv/wii to the fellowship hall so the kids can rock out with just dance 3,Pawpaw is hoping to make pressed wood or sturdy cardboard guitars for all the kidlets and Aunt Brennie { Brendi} is making a guitar cake and i got all the paper goods at party city...things are coming togetehr well,i have been on the huntat the thrift stores for rock star shirts for mhe grandkids,i was telling Chloe this morning { she is in pre-k at the center where Brendi & I work}  that i found everyone a shirt but was still looking for her one and she said in her most disbeliving voice " Nanna you gots to SEWED me one!' i said with what on it and she said " a microphone on a stick with me holding a guitar!" wow thats a tall order...i can sorta applique but not sure about that...lol....so wish me luck as i try to design and stitch her a 'designed by Chloe' tee shirt! the face scares me but i think i can get bBrendi to paint a fae on it,she's pretty good at that and painted Elli & Blaze's tee's on our 1st trip before i learned to sew....
> Tomorrow is a big day for us...Brendi is having an early ultrasound so i will have news to report tomorrow evening! also i will know if i will be making tons of nursery stuff with pink/white polka dots,black/white damask and MINNIE MOUSE HEADS or lil boy robots!
> either one is fine with me but i think it's a Cooper and not a Libby ...wish it were both...Chloe's says " BOEF OF UM" when asked boy or girl...
> well i gotta get to bed ,Blaze has a basketball game then lunch and as Blaze siad today " Momm'as getting a VORTEX tomorrow!' hehe too many vidoe games i think...lol
> also i love all the things posted of late..skirts,bags,quilts! also the snow white sundress is too cute!
> *


The party sounds like fun!  My ds is having a sleepover -- we're doing a camping theme so I'd like to make the guests t's with tent's and trees appliqued on them but I can't find a "perfect"design and do not want to do all the t's by hand.  

I'm really excited to hear about the ultrasound results!



NiniMorris said:


> YES!​
> I love my Embird!  (of course, I am no where near able to make my own designs...but I am actually getting pretty good at merging two designs together and adding names to designs...of course, then you get to being a Font hoarder!  I have over 600 fonts and will never use them all!  At least they are easier to hide than fabric!)
> 
> 
> There are lots and lots of videos around to show you how to do things on it!  I love mine...in fact, I sometimes take my laptop to therapy (DS not mine...LOL!) and play with it while waiting...it is actually almost relaxing!
> 
> 
> (I have now just admitted to a couple of my obsessions..so I will quietly go back to my corner and get to work.)
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!
> 
> Then...my super fantastic Shark steam iron died.... I told my grown daughter I was going to have a service for it and she decided I needed some serious help...I might be looking into where Cheryl is currently living...I've heard such nice things about that place...well except for the barbed wire fence and the movie shoots!
> 
> 
> Nini


Sorry about Bubba and your iron.  I would love a back up 770 as well.  I am afraid to start selling since I don't have a back up embroidery machine. All I could do right now is list things I make -- I couldn't take orders.  Doesn't really matter anyway b/c I've wanted to open an etsy shop since the fall and still haven't found the time!  

You and Chiara have me thinking about Embrid now -- If you read above I want to do camping t's and the applique set I found might work if I were able to merge designs!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I was surprised within 10 minutes of opening I could combine 2 designs. I had a request for 2 designs and a word so I want to do a test before committing to it.



It is great that you could do so much, so quickly.  I have not experimented with combining designs and adding words with Masterworks since I had the ability to do that on my embroidery machine.  I am pretty happy with Masterworks so far.  I have worked my way through about half of the dvd worksbooks so I still have some learning to do.


----------



## aboveH20

NiniMorris said:


> I might be looking into where Cheryl is currently living...I've heard such nice things about that place...well except for the barbed wire fence and the movie shoots!
> 
> 
> Nini


----------



## NiniMorris

Happy Happy Day!

'Sharky' (as my iron is known as) is not dead after all!  One of my plugs in the studio is dead instead!  (that is a much easier fix...flip the circuit breaker!)  I had forgotten that we had the house pressure washed. Every time they do that that particular plug goes out.  It is part of the GFCI with the outdoor plug.  I keep forgetting that it wasn't redone with the remodel.  (yet another reason I hate builders mentality that as long as it passes code it is perfect!)


Nini


----------



## cogero

so we are cleaning the basement closet. DH collects Die cast cars and is moving them so they are not sitting smack dab in the basement. I have a load of stuff to take to the dumpster at work tomorrow while C is at dance.

I am going to get rid of some stuff too. Hoping to finish scooby today and cut out another pair of Easy Fits for the God sons present.


----------



## VBAndrea

Is it just me or are the Dis servers incredibly slow?  I have not been posting a lot lately b/c sometimes it takes over a couple of minutes for a page to load.  I have better luck on some ptr's, but sometimes they act up as well.

I have a few things made that I need to get pics of -- just two t's and an AG item.  I'll snap pics once I iron my BG item and gets photos of that.

I am going to have to remove some pics since I'm so behind (again) and Dis keeps me at 25.



dianemom2 said:


> We are currently waiting for today's update on our neighbor.  Yesterday was the day they finally started to bring her out of the medically induced coma. I hope that she will wake up and be well.  We are praying for that to be true!
> 
> Here is what I made last week for my little nephews:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the Simplicity pattern that I used.  The shirts turned out ok but I wasn't really crazy about the pattern.  Now that the printer is fixed, I can go back to CarlaC's bowling shirt pattern.  I also think that the pattern ran a little small.  I cut it out using the size 8 but when I compared it to a boy's t-shirt it looks more like a size 6/7.  I am not sure that a size 6/7 will work for one of my nephews.


The shirts look great.  I  love the variety.  Sorry the Simplicity pattern didn't work out perfectly size wise.  I want to merge Carla's with a commercial to get rid of the placket, but have yet to try it.  I already upsized Carla's (by hand) as my ds is almost 10 now and it worked perfectly.



cburnett27 said:


> It is the Simplicity pattern but after I cut my pieces from it I glanced at directions but mostly put it together my way with a few modifications.  I did an invisible zipper in the back so my back was constructed a little differently.  Also I left off the long sleeve portion that would have been done in chiffon, I didnt think DD would like that part all that much so I skipped it, in place of gathering the bottom of the sleeve into the long sleeve part, I just stitched 1/4" elastic to the bottom of the sleeve to make it pull in and puff up.  I also didnt do eyelets for the corset I just added little ribbon loops instead.  I can take up close pics for you if you need help with any of it


Sadly no help needed -- I can not do a spring mother/daughter trip since our house hasn't sold.  My sister and her boyfriend are still going, but she hasn't even selected a resort yet and hasn't made any dining reservations.  She used to live in FL back in the days when you made your reservations that morning.  I told her she is going to be stuck with counter service, but she just doesn't want to listen to me.




Maggie at the Fort said:


> First, I have to explain that our trip didn't start out quite like we had hoped.  We drove through the night on Thanksgiving and pulled in to FW early in the morning on Friday.  We hoped to set up, take a nap and spend some time in downtown disney before meeting up with my sister's family who were ending their vacation the day we started ours.  Instead we had just started to set up with our DD then 18 months fell, bit her lip, and next thing I know we had an ambulance at our campsite.  After several hours at the Celebration hospital and several stiches we were back in business but the day definitely did not go as planned and the pictures are a little more.... colorful than I had hoped.
> The photopass photographer got this shot the next day and I think she looks a little like a mini starlet after a rough night on the town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with Snow White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.
> 
> The Car's stripwork jumper got the most attention.  I think it is because there you don't find girl's clothes with Lightening McQueen very often.


Sorry I couldn't quote all the pics, but everything turned out so nice.  Sorry about your visit to the hospital.  I think it's funny that your dd's Car's dress got a lot of attention -- I don't recall anyone being enamored with the one I made my dd and it was really cute!  Things I didn't like as well got more attention.  Thanks for sharing all the pics.



BridgetR3 said:


> O.k. I know it's not Disney and it's not children's clothing but it's my first ever bag so I'm going to share!
> 
> It's a Zoe Messenger Bag designed by: Schlosser Designs except that I could not for the life of me get the strips to work out right so I did a solid front flap.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!


Your first ever bag is fabulous!  Great job!



chellewashere said:


> So I have to send back my new toy. DH got me the Singer quartet for Christmas and I have tried to make it work but I just cant get it. I have only tried to do the embroidery on it so far and it has managed to eat every piece of fabric and make a big mess of knots under it.
> From what I have read some came with the bobbin area a little wonky--either broken or a burr type thing in it where it only goes around part way then pulls some thread goes again part way pulls more thread and so on. The computer kept saying top thread was broken but it wasnt. So I am sending this one back and hoping the next one is a good one and I can I was hoping to have it to make the Valentine outfit I wanted for my DD but I dont think I will have it back in time.
> Told the DH if this one dont work, I am sending it back and hoping they will have the brother listed again. I just really wanted to jump the gun and get the bix 6x10 hoop
> So I will be living thru all you fabulous ladies for some more time and drooling over the creations


Ugh!  I know others on here have gotten bum machines from time to time.  I was so happy that mine worked beautifully when it arrived.  I'm sure your new one will be better.



Dustykins said:


> I'm seeing some awesome stuff in here!  I don't have time to quote everything, but great work!
> 
> I have a question for you creative geniuses.  When you're planning out your fabulous creations for your Disney trips - how do you keep track of your ideas?  I've got 8 bridesmaids' dresses to make for the trip but then I need to start working on DD's stuff, but I'm having a hard time gathering my thoughts.  Any great tips?


I'm not a genius, but I'll answer anyway.  I first based outfits on dining reservations and then I did fill ins of the kids' favorites, such as Cars and traditional Mickey and Minnie.  I had two outfits per day (we park hop) and even had one outit that didn't get worn b/c the kids wanted extra time at the pool.



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time
> Does anyone know anything about going to Alaska on a cruise? We may be going due to some extraordinary circumstances but we have never been on a cruise nor to Alaska before! It won't be a Disney cruise so I can't use my Disney customs. I am just in crazy info gather mode right now to figure out what we may be getting ourselves into. Any tips or info you can share will be very helpful!


The only thing I know is that I am jealous!!!!



RMAMom said:


> This happened to me when I got my PE 770, turns out I can't use the prewound bobbins from Marathon. I have tried twice with the same result, thankfully the machine was still under warranty so I took it into the shop and both times it was fixed without any charge to me.  I bought bobbin thread from my local sewing store and I wind my own without any problems. I have to use the recommended bobbin thread or I have issues.


Mary, do you know if the thickness of the bobbin thread makes a difference?  I wind my own bobbins too and used up all my thread that came with my machine and took the brother spool to the sew and vac to buy more and they had a different thickness in stock.  The guy there that day was new so couldn't tell me if it would work in my machine.  I just started using embroidery thread for the bobbins which is working fine, but I still would like to get the real bobbin thread.



billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....


I showed the pj's to dd and asked if she liked the print and solid legs and she was really impressed and gave you a thumbs up!  So I am keeping that in mind for fabrics that I don't have enough of!  It's so hard with directional prints -- especially when you cut something upside down accidentally -- not that I would ever do that.....



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.


Adorable!  I'd like a bigger pic though!  

Today is cleaning day here too.  My house isn't a disaster as I try hard to keep up, but it definitely needs some work and the kids are helping me today to earn money for their leukemia drive at school.



GrammytoMany said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I've always wanted to go on a cruise but my husband said he's had his share of ship from his Navy days
> 
> Over the weekend I made 3 skirts as you'll see below.  They aren't Disney related but Anna picked out the Hello Kittey fabric, Allie loves her Elmo (Lovie) and Emily likes the Fancy Nancy books.
> :  Excuse the watermark near their faces (someone took photos from my daughter's blog and posted those as photos of their children!)  So I thought I'd put a watermark on them in case someone got into my flickr account.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sheila


My dh isn't interested in cruises for the same reason -- likewise he is very capable of driving a ship and I think would be very nervous under the captaining of someone else (and I might be too given the latest disaster!).  

Great work on all the skirts.  



CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.


That is fabulous!!!!  I love the star pattern around the autographs.  That must be taking your MIL forever to do!



MindyCramer said:


> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart


Adorable!



katiekoester said:


> I found the YCMT site thanks to this thread, but now I have an important question. Most of the patterns are for size 8 or smaller, but I really want to make matching things for my DDs 6 and 9 so an 8 pattern wont be big enough. Is it easy to go 1 size bigger on most of those patterns/e-books? I would hate to purchase all these patterns and then not be able to use them. TIA!
> 
> Katie


I see others have answered but it's easy to upsize.  I have upsized for BG's and for my own kids as well -- sometimes you can do it on your printer but mine doesn't cooperate so I just do the math and trace out the patterns by hand.



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That is sweet!  I love the apple applique.


MindyCramer said:


> I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol!
> 
> The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!


Fantastic work!



ChaMakay1923 said:


> Jumping in....I wanna start learning to SEW!!!! I want a trip to Disney for next year and need to figure a way out to gain some extra $$ in order for us to make the trip. We are a VERY, and I mean VERY low income family, (family of 4, making less that $22,000 for the past 2 years now....I'm NOT, repeat NOT looking for a pity me here...just sharing how low income we truly are, usually no one believes me when I say we can't afford to do anything but live every day. They instantly want to claim we plead poverty...HA)  ANYWAY... I'd like to get myself a sewing machine in the next month or so, and start learning how to make things.. seen so many little girl dresses and outfits, bags that others are making and I'm jealous because I'm not at all crafty!! If I can learn... I can attend craft shows and hopefully make a little more income to help us pay for our trip. My husband is planning to start a woodworking business in the next month too... yea, we'll be dishing out a few extra bucks to get things rolling, which we really don't have, but we are hoping it will pan out in the end and be worth our spending.
> 
> Any decently priced sewing machine out there anyone recommends I get for an extremely low beginner??? TIA!


I agree with others -- I would look for an older second-hand machine.  You can also get an inexpensive starter machine at Wally's which is what I used for two years until I recently received an older model from a friend that sews better.  I still use my other machine for button holes though!



Meshell2002 said:


> I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.


I really like the top you made -- very much my style.  And great charity items.  My dd wears her customs to school all the time.  DS has worn a couple, but won't be caught dead in others.  He says it would be embarrassing to wear his MM bowling shirt to school.  I really need to pass it to a BG child that would not mind getting something that was worn for 4 hours.



cogero said:


> So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.


Someday I hope to try to digitize.  I will keep Embrid in mind.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dgd Chloe will be 5 on feb.4th and she is having a ROCK STAR party and wants everyone to dress like a rock star,they are taking their tv/wii to the fellowship hall so the kids can rock out with just dance 3,Pawpaw is hoping to make pressed wood or sturdy cardboard guitars for all the kidlets and Aunt Brennie { Brendi} is making a guitar cake and i got all the paper goods at party city...things are coming togetehr well,i have been on the huntat the thrift stores for rock star shirts for mhe grandkids,i was telling Chloe this morning { she is in pre-k at the center where Brendi & I work}  that i found everyone a shirt but was still looking for her one and she said in her most disbeliving voice " Nanna you gots to SEWED me one!' i said with what on it and she said " a microphone on a stick with me holding a guitar!" wow thats a tall order...i can sorta applique but not sure about that...lol....so wish me luck as i try to design and stitch her a 'designed by Chloe' tee shirt! the face scares me but i think i can get bBrendi to paint a fae on it,she's pretty good at that and painted Elli & Blaze's tee's on our 1st trip before i learned to sew....
> Tomorrow is a big day for us...Brendi is having an early ultrasound so i will have news to report tomorrow evening! also i will know if i will be making tons of nursery stuff with pink/white polka dots,black/white damask and MINNIE MOUSE HEADS or lil boy robots!
> either one is fine with me but i think it's a Cooper and not a Libby ...wish it were both...Chloe's says " BOEF OF UM" when asked boy or girl...
> well i gotta get to bed ,Blaze has a basketball game then lunch and as Blaze siad today " Momm'as getting a VORTEX tomorrow!' hehe too many vidoe games i think...lol
> also i love all the things posted of late..skirts,bags,quilts! also the snow white sundress is too cute!
> *


The party sounds like fun!  My ds is having a sleepover -- we're doing a camping theme so I'd like to make the guests t's with tent's and trees appliqued on them but I can't find a "perfect"design and do not want to do all the t's by hand.  

I'm really excited to hear about the ultrasound results!



NiniMorris said:


> YES!​
> I love my Embird!  (of course, I am no where near able to make my own designs...but I am actually getting pretty good at merging two designs together and adding names to designs...of course, then you get to being a Font hoarder!  I have over 600 fonts and will never use them all!  At least they are easier to hide than fabric!)
> 
> 
> There are lots and lots of videos around to show you how to do things on it!  I love mine...in fact, I sometimes take my laptop to therapy (DS not mine...LOL!) and play with it while waiting...it is actually almost relaxing!
> 
> 
> (I have now just admitted to a couple of my obsessions..so I will quietly go back to my corner and get to work.)
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!
> 
> Then...my super fantastic Shark steam iron died.... I told my grown daughter I was going to have a service for it and she decided I needed some serious help...I might be looking into where Cheryl is currently living...I've heard such nice things about that place...well except for the barbed wire fence and the movie shoots!
> 
> 
> Nini


Sorry about Bubba and your iron.  I would love a back up 770 as well.  I am afraid to start selling since I don't have a back up embroidery machine. All I could do right now is list things I make -- I couldn't take orders.  Doesn't really matter anyway b/c I've wanted to open an etsy shop since the fall and still haven't found the time!  

You and Chiara have me thinking about Embrid now -- If you read above I want to do camping t's and the applique set I found might work if I were able to merge designs!


----------



## Fruto76

cogero said:


> So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.



I was the same way with SEU. Not very user friendly for beginners. I have been using Sew what Pro to merge names and files and its super easy. I think it was $60 and they also have a free trial. I know I will want embird once I get brave enough to want to manipulate files a little more. If you are just looking to merge things together - SWP is a breeze.


----------



## RMAMom

VBAndrea said:


> Is it just me or are the Dis servers incredibly slow?  I have not been posting a lot lately b/c sometimes it takes over a couple of minutes for a page to load.  I have better luck on some ptr's, but sometimes they act up as well.
> 
> 
> Mary, do you know if the thickness of the bobbin thread makes a difference?  I wind my own bobbins too and used up all my thread that came with my machine and took the brother spool to the sew and vac to buy more and they had a different thickness in stock.  The guy there that day was new so couldn't tell me if it would work in my machine.  I just started using embroidery thread for the bobbins which is working fine, but I still would like to get the real bobbin thread.



Yes, the boards have been painfully slow!

I think my machine came with a #90 bobbin thread and when that was gone I went into the store and she told me that she has never heard of a #90 that for all the years she has been dealing with brother it was always a #60 bobbin thread. She sold me a #60 spool of bobbin thread and gave me 3 pre-wound bobbins. I used the pre-wounds that she gave me without any problems and then started spinning my own bobbins with the spool of #60. I have been using that for close to a year now and I am just about out so I will have to go back and pick up another one. She said she was going to ask her Representative from Brother about the #90 thread but I never went back to see what the final outcome was. Anyway, ask for a spool of Brother #60 bobbin thread and you should be good to go. If I remember right it was about $11.00 for the spool, certainty cheaper than using embroidery thread.



NiniMorris said:


> Happy Happy Day!
> 
> 'Sharky' (as my iron is known as) is not dead after all!  One of my plugs in the studio is dead instead!  (that is a much easier fix...flip the circuit breaker!)  I had forgotten that we had the house pressure washed. Every time they do that that particular plug goes out.  It is part of the GFCI with the outdoor plug.  I keep forgetting that it wasn't redone with the remodel.  (yet another reason I hate builders mentality that as long as it passes code it is perfect!)
> 
> 
> Nini



We just did this right before Christmas. An outlet in my kitchen went bad, I thought the toaster over died and I threw it away. A few days later I pluged in my Kitchen Aid to make a batch of Christmas cookies and realized that it wasn't the toaster oven it was the outlet. 


I am also toying with the idea of Embird. I am a wanna be, I want to be able to digitize names and sayings etc but I have no skills at all and I'm afraid I will spend a the money and never be able to figure it out. I have no interest in selling I just want to do fun personal things for the Grand kids.


----------



## KathleensKid

Long time lurker looking for advice. 
I love sewing for my dd, nieces, and friends. I don't sell items. After sewing tons of Christmas skirts as gifts for my friends' daughters that looked great from the outside but not professional on the inside, I'm thinking about getting a serger. 
Looking for opinions/advice on the Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-In Thread Serger. It will get light/medium use. Hoping for easy to use and easy to set up/store (as I don't have a designated sewing room and haul everything from the basement to the dining room when I am going to sew).
I trust you ladies more than reviewers on Amazon. 
Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## lynnanddbyz

My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!

Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!


I have a Big boy machine.  I have an SWF 601.  This is a commercial 6 needle machine.  I have had it for a little over 10 years.  I LOVE it.  I can do large format up to 18 by 20, I can do hats(without missing up my motor), I can do small things too.  When I was looking at this machine it was about $12,000 for a large format home machine.  My machine with all the hoops, software, training and the start up kit(backings, thread, toolbox, accessories and more) was only $10,000. I also got  a 5 year warranty.  I can do all of the maintence myself or with a phone call a tech can walk me through it.  I am so glad I bought the big boy.  I do items for sell, but I can also use it for  items for myself and family.  
I highly recommend the SWF machines.  It is not one of the cheap plastic ones.  Buyer beware some commerical machines are made from cheap plastic parts.  You can also buy used ones from the company or look around for used ones on ebay or craigslist.  You will never have hoop envy.  I get needle envy the only regret I have is not getting the 15 needle.  They are work horse machines as will.  I rarely have a problem that is not operator error.  If you have any questions please just pm me.


----------



## tinkbell13

Okay, so I did it. I was practically ordered to do it by DH, but I was pretty close to doing it myself anyway. I ordered a Brother PE770.  Even paying for shipping, duty, taxes and exchange, it is less than half the cost of buying a machine locally. Now I just have to wait for it to be delivered sometime between January 31 to February 6.   But even that is okay as it gives me lots of time to look for and watch videos on how to use it. And then I have about a month to create anything I want to make for our trip!


----------



## NiniMorris

RMAMom said:


> Yes, the boards have been painfully slow!
> 
> I think my machine came with a #90 bobbin thread and when that was gone I went into the store and she told me that she has never heard of a #90 that for all the years she has been dealing with brother it was always a #60 bobbin thread. She sold me a #60 spool of bobbin thread and gave me 3 pre-wound bobbins. I used the pre-wounds that she gave me without any problems and then started spinning my own bobbins with the spool of #60. I have been using that for close to a year now and I am just about out so I will have to go back and pick up another one. She said she was going to ask her Representative from Brother about the #90 thread but I never went back to see what the final outcome was. Anyway, ask for a spool of Brother #60 bobbin thread and you should be good to go. If I remember right it was about $11.00 for the spool, certainty cheaper than using embroidery thread.
> 
> 
> 
> We just did this right before Christmas. An outlet in my kitchen went bad, I thought the toaster over died and I threw it away. A few days later I pluged in my Kitchen Aid to make a batch of Christmas cookies and realized that it wasn't the toaster oven it was the outlet.
> 
> 
> I am also toying with the idea of Embird. I am a wanna be, I want to be able to digitize names and sayings etc but I have no skills at all and I'm afraid I will spend a the money and never be able to figure it out. I have no interest in selling I just want to do fun personal things for the Grand kids.



The nice thing about the Embird is you can try it for 30 days free....then once you are addicted...er convinced it is great, you only have to shell out about 150 to get it...and then another 100 or so for the fantastic fonts you just can't live without...then...



lynnanddbyz said:


> My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!
> 
> 
> I have a Big boy machine.  I have an SWF 601.  This is a commercial 6 needle machine.  I have had it for a little over 10 years.  I LOVE it.  I can do large format up to 18 by 20, I can do hats(without missing up my motor), I can do small things too.  When I was looking at this machine it was about $12,000 for a large format home machine.  My machine with all the hoops, software, training and the start up kit(backings, thread, toolbox, accessories and more) was only $10,000. I also got  a 5 year warranty.  I can do all of the maintence myself or with a phone call a tech can walk me through it.  I am so glad I bought the big boy.  I do items for sell, but I can also use it for  items for myself and family.
> I highly recommend the SWF machines.  It is not one of the cheap plastic ones.  Buyer beware some commerical machines are made from cheap plastic parts.  You can also buy used ones from the company or look around for used ones on ebay or craigslist.  You will never have hoop envy.  I get needle envy the only regret I have is not getting the 15 needle.  They are work horse machines as will.  I rarely have a problem that is not operator error.  If you have any questions please just pm me.



I think I might just have to do some researching along those lines.  I do love my machine, but I really want to do some cute hats...and larger designs...and easier hooping... it really came to mind during my marathon this morning (sewing not running!)  I had to do 12 napkins.  It was a simple monogram that only took 4 minutes to stitch out...but took over 5 to hoop.  At least I have two hoops...but that didn't help much when it takes longer to hoop than it does to stitch!

I will probably be sending you messages soon...now all I have to do is convince hubby.



tinkbell13 said:


> Okay, so I did it. I was practically ordered to do it by DH, but I was pretty close to doing it myself anyway. I ordered a Brother PE770.  Even paying for shipping, duty, taxes and exchange, it is less than half the cost of buying a machine locally. Now I just have to wait for it to be delivered sometime between January 31 to February 6.   But even that is okay as it gives me lots of time to look for and watch videos on how to use it. And then I have about a month to create anything I want to make for our trip!



In the week or so before mine arrived, I found the manual online and read it cover to cover.  I watched every video I could get my hands on.  When it came, I pretty much thought of him as a friend.  I only had a few minutes before I had to leave for church, so I made a quick Mickey head on a scrap of fabric and took it to church to show my daughter...she thought I was crazy ...little did she know!


Seems I forgot to grab Cheryl's so ... Thanks for the warm welcome!  Do they issue all the patients...er guests a Ginger doll or should I bring my own?


Nini


----------



## geishagirl81

Opinion:


Brother PE770 OR a Brother Serger.  I only have $$ to buy one or the other.  The serger is less of course and will make sewing quicker.  But the embroidery machine is more flashy and I have longed for one.  WWYD?

Also, I am looking for a pattern for boy's board shorts.  I don't like the simple patterns for shorts-it is too "gathered" looking for my son.  I looked through YCMT and didn't see any right away, did I miss it or does anyone know where I can find one? TIA


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkbell13 said:


> I really was hoping I could have posted pictures of my DS's messenger bag by now, but I am redoing the front flap for the third time tonight as it just has not been turning out the way I wanted it to. I can't tell you how many times I ripped the stitches out of the previous appliques before starting all over again. Hoping it goes better tonight.
> 
> We had a slight change to our trip in March - MIL and FIL will not be coming as FIL had to go in for surgery earlier this week and they will not cross the border without health insurance, which they cannot get for at least another 6 months. FIL is recuperating nicely thankfully. Of course that just means that we will have to plan another trip for them to come on!



Sorry to hear about your problems with your bag. I hope to see a pic of it soon. I am sorry to hear that your in-law's can't come with you in March, but at least it sounds like he is on the mend. Trust me, I wouldn't cross the border without health insurance either! I like your thinking about just planning another trip with them!



NiniMorris said:


> My machine and I are not on good speaking terms right now.  He (Bubba) has decided he wants to go to the spa (other wise known as the repair shop) and I am just too busy to take him!  He is repaying me by messing up on the last step of an hour long (plus) stitch out!  Of course it is on a customer supplied item and I can't replace it!
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting another PE770 as a back up machine.   Just not sure that getting another machine that will need servicing every million stitches is worth it.  I am greedily looking at a commercial 6 needle, just not sure I can justify it without more profit....I think hubby would have a stroke if I just went out and bought one!
> 
> Then...my super fantastic Shark steam iron died.... I told my grown daughter I was going to have a service for it and she decided I needed some serious help...I might be looking into where Cheryl is currently living...I've heard such nice things about that place...well except for the barbed wire fence and the movie shoots!
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about Bubba's desire to go to the spa. I would be mad too. At least Sharky is fine, even though the outlet is not.



VBAndrea said:


> The only thing I know is that I am jealous!!!!
> 
> My dh isn't interested in cruises for the same reason -- likewise he is very capable of driving a ship and I think would be very nervous under the captaining of someone else (and I might be too given the latest disaster!).



I have to say I am still not 100% certain about this cruise, but given the minimal financial cost to us (we are looking at using Airmiles for the plane tickets to Vancouver or do the 10-ish hour drive), we are going ahead with it. I am sure all the cruise captains got the memo about not veering off course or abandoning the ship this week! In some ways I feel safer because they will likey be extra cautious.



KathleensKid said:


> Long time lurker looking for advice.
> I love sewing for my dd, nieces, and friends. I don't sell items. After sewing tons of Christmas skirts as gifts for my friends' daughters that looked great from the outside but not professional on the inside, I'm thinking about getting a serger.
> Looking for opinions/advice on the Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-In Thread Serger. It will get light/medium use. Hoping for easy to use and easy to set up/store (as I don't have a designated sewing room and haul everything from the basement to the dining room when I am going to sew).
> I trust you ladies more than reviewers on Amazon.
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.



Depends on how much you plan to sew and what machine you currently have. I have often said that the side cutter foot (at around $30) is a good poor person's substitute for a serger. If you have edge finishing stitches (which most Brother machines have), you can just use the side cutter to "serge" the seams. I used my side cutter for 2 years before I could save up for a serger, and by then I knew for sure that I wanted a serger and how to operate one. 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I have a Big boy machine.  I have an SWF 601.  This is a commercial 6 needle machine.  I have had it for a little over 10 years.  I LOVE it.  I can do large format up to 18 by 20, I can do hats(without missing up my motor), I can do small things too.  When I was looking at this machine it was about $12,000 for a large format home machine.  My machine with all the hoops, software, training and the start up kit(backings, thread, toolbox, accessories and more) was only $10,000. I also got  a 5 year warranty.  I can do all of the maintence myself or with a phone call a tech can walk me through it.  I am so glad I bought the big boy.  I do items for sell, but I can also use it for  items for myself and family.
> I highly recommend the SWF machines.  It is not one of the cheap plastic ones.  Buyer beware some commerical machines are made from cheap plastic parts.  You can also buy used ones from the company or look around for used ones on ebay or craigslist.  You will never have hoop envy.  I get needle envy the only regret I have is not getting the 15 needle.  They are work horse machines as will.  I rarely have a problem that is not operator error.  If you have any questions please just pm me.



Honestly that's the kind of machine I want when the mortgage is paid off. I guess I will have to save my pennies all the way up to the hundred dollar bills to make that happen!



tinkbell13 said:


> Okay, so I did it. I was practically ordered to do it by DH, but I was pretty close to doing it myself anyway. I ordered a Brother PE770.  Even paying for shipping, duty, taxes and exchange, it is less than half the cost of buying a machine locally. Now I just have to wait for it to be delivered sometime between January 31 to February 6.   But even that is okay as it gives me lots of time to look for and watch videos on how to use it. And then I have about a month to create anything I want to make for our trip!



Congrats on your new machine. I am looking forward to seeing your creations!


I finally got around to taking a picture of my AK/San Diego Zoo dress. It is based on the Rebecca pattern from SisBoom. I modified it by lengthening it, widening the hem, and adding the trim along the hem. The hip portion hangs a little bit funny on the hanger but it looks fine in real life. Some of you may recongize the fabric from items I made for previous Big Gives. I bought like 25 metres of fabric from that series when they were $2-$2.50 per metre, so I figured I still have some left for Gives after I make myself something.






One of my upcoming projects is to use the Rebecca pattern to make a dress for my mom. She really liked the style and she wanted one for herself! Unfortunately that means I have to go from sewing "tall" garments to "petite" and there will be some frankenpatterning involved. I hope I don't mess it up because she lives in a different city and can't easily come over and try on the dress! Whatever I do will have to be the finished product!


----------



## PurpleEars

geishagirl81 said:


> Opinion:
> 
> 
> Brother PE770 OR a Brother Serger.  I only have $$ to buy one or the other.  The serger is less of course and will make sewing quicker.  But the embroidery machine is more flashy and I have longed for one.  WWYD?
> 
> Also, I am looking for a pattern for boy's board shorts.  I don't like the simple patterns for shorts-it is too "gathered" looking for my son.  I looked through YCMT and didn't see any right away, did I miss it or does anyone know where I can find one? TIA



Please see last post re: side cutter vs. serger. You may be able to get away with a side cutter for a while depends on what you plan to do with it. I know some stitches on my Brother machine would support 1 step sewing and "serging." The funny thing is, I actually do 2 steps now that I have a serger. I sew and then serge.

I am not sure if this is going to work, but can you make the shorts a size smaller but use the "normal" elastic length for a less gathered look? Mind you, the Easy Fits I've made for myself didn't look terribly gathered to me, but it could be my body shape though.


----------



## geishagirl81

I must have missed that post, thanks.  

My son doesn't like the elastic.  Board shorts typically have the band without elastic and a little flap with a cord to adjust the waste.  He is just picky.  The pattern you use is probably not too gathered looking in reality, I just am trying to appease my 5 yo who won't wear what he doesn't love.


----------



## PurpleEars

geishagirl81 said:


> I must have missed that post, thanks.
> 
> My son doesn't like the elastic.  Board shorts typically have the band without elastic and a little flap with a cord to adjust the waste.  He is just picky.  The pattern you use is probably not too gathered looking in reality, I just am trying to appease my 5 yo who won't wear what he doesn't love.



I totally understand about children being picky about specific aspects of their clothes! I can totally picture what your DS wants in terms of the board shorts. Your post got me thinking though, would it be possible to add 2 button holes to the elastic band casing and just thread a cord or a matching fabric tie through it instead of the elastic?


----------



## Meshell2002

KathleensKid said:


> Long time lurker looking for advice.
> I love sewing for my dd, nieces, and friends. I don't sell items. After sewing tons of Christmas skirts as gifts for my friends' daughters that looked great from the outside but not professional on the inside, I'm thinking about getting a serger.
> Looking for opinions/advice on the Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-In Thread Serger. It will get light/medium use. Hoping for easy to use and easy to set up/store (as I don't have a designated sewing room and haul everything from the basement to the dining room when I am going to sew).
> I trust you ladies more than reviewers on Amazon.
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.



I have used that serger (my friend owns it) I almost bought it before I found my juki.....but mine is a 5 thread with coverstitch.  The brother 1034 a great machine for the price....great starter serger.



tinkbell13 said:


> Okay, so I did it. I was practically ordered to do it by DH, but I was pretty close to doing it myself anyway. I ordered a Brother PE770.  Even paying for shipping, duty, taxes and exchange, it is less than half the cost of buying a machine locally. Now I just have to wait for it to be delivered sometime between January 31 to February 6.   But even that is okay as it gives me lots of time to look for and watch videos on how to use it. And then I have about a month to create anything I want to make for our trip!



 yay! your gonna have fun!



geishagirl81 said:


> Opinion:
> 
> 
> Brother PE770 OR a Brother Serger.  I only have $$ to buy one or the other.  The serger is less of course and will make sewing quicker.  But the embroidery machine is more flashy and I have longed for one.  WWYD?
> 
> Also, I am looking for a pattern for boy's board shorts.  I don't like the simple patterns for shorts-it is too "gathered" looking for my son.  I looked through YCMT and didn't see any right away, did I miss it or does anyone know where I can find one? TIA



Well I did have an embroidery machine before I had the serger. If you like to sew clothes for yourself and older tweens....and want a "ready to wear look I would consider the serger.....I never cared for the cut and sew attachment. To be honest I've had my serger less (times wise) but I bet it has more "miles" on it 

But if you don't have a nice machine that does good button holes already get the 770 instead and start saving 



geishagirl81 said:


> I must have missed that post, thanks.
> 
> My son doesn't like the elastic.  Board shorts typically have the band without elastic and a little flap with a cord to adjust the waste.  He is just picky.  The pattern you use is probably not too gathered looking in reality, I just am trying to appease my 5 yo who won't wear what he doesn't love.



I saw a cute pattern for boy board shorts in the 3/2009 edition of Ottobre Design....it also has a bunch of cute boys tshirts, shorts, ect. I bought that edition as it was a great one for the bigger boys. If you click on the link the swimwear is on the last few pages.


----------



## cogero

I have a serger and never use it because I have a horrid time threading it  no matter how many times I watch the videos. 

I think my machine came with a side cutter so I may try that when I get a chance.


----------



## SallyfromDE

VBAndrea said:


> Mary, do you know if the thickness of the bobbin thread makes a difference?  I wind my own bobbins too and used up all my thread that came with my machine and took the brother spool to the sew and vac to buy more and they had a different thickness in stock.  The guy there that day was new so couldn't tell me if it would work in my machine.  I just started using embroidery thread for the bobbins which is working fine, but I still would like to get the real bobbin thread.



I'm not Mary, but my 180 would not use anything but Janome thread or Brother. Or when I would work on in the hoop projects, it was fine using the embroidery thread. When I got my 780, I didn't even bother trying to use anything else. 



KathleensKid said:


> Long time lurker looking for advice.
> I love sewing for my dd, nieces, and friends. I don't sell items. After sewing tons of Christmas skirts as gifts for my friends' daughters that looked great from the outside but not professional on the inside, I'm thinking about getting a serger.
> Looking for opinions/advice on the Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-In Thread Serger. It will get light/medium use. Hoping for easy to use and easy to set up/store (as I don't have a designated sewing room and haul everything from the basement to the dining room when I am going to sew).
> I trust you ladies more than reviewers on Amazon.
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.



I had the 1034D, it's a nice machine. Pretty user friendly. The foot lever broke the first week I had it, and it wasn't worth repairing. You really shouldn't lift the foot anyway. It's a good starter. I gave mine away for a Janome, and love that machine!! But the Brother was okay to start with. 



geishagirl81 said:


> Opinion:
> 
> 
> Brother PE770 OR a Brother Serger.  I only have $$ to buy one or the other.  The serger is less of course and will make sewing quicker.  But the embroidery machine is more flashy and I have longed for one.  WWYD?



I think I'd start with the serger. I always got a lot of use out of mine. Now the shop I buy my machines at, is a Brother dealer, but she doesn't recommend the Brother serger (or the singer). She says they ususally have to go back to the dealer for repairs, frequently, and can't be fixed in the shop. I bought a Janome from her and LOVE IT!! But I got my 1034D from Walmart. Decent machine for the $$.


----------



## dianemom2

I love my serger.  It is a Bernina 1200mdc that I bought second hand.  It works great and it is fairly easy to thread.  It is a 4 thread machine.  I love that you can change from serging to doing rolled hems with the flip of a lever and removing one thread.

I don't know if I 'd buy a serger first or get an embroidery machine first.  I love them both so much!  I think if I had younger children, I'd get the embroidery machine first (but only if I could get the 5x7 hoop or larger) and then get the serger second.  If I making stuff mostly for myself, I'd get the serger first.


----------



## VBAndrea

Fruto76 said:


> I was the same way with SEU. Not very user friendly for beginners. I have been using Sew what Pro to merge names and files and its super easy. I think it was $60 and they also have a free trial. I know I will want embird once I get brave enough to want to manipulate files a little more. If you are just looking to merge things together - SWP is a breeze.


I may need to look into that -- really all I'm ready to right now is merge files and add text or names.



RMAMom said:


> Yes, the boards have been painfully slow!
> 
> I think my machine came with a #90 bobbin thread and when that was gone I went into the store and she told me that she has never heard of a #90 that for all the years she has been dealing with brother it was always a #60 bobbin thread. She sold me a #60 spool of bobbin thread and gave me 3 pre-wound bobbins. I used the pre-wounds that she gave me without any problems and then started spinning my own bobbins with the spool of #60. I have been using that for close to a year now and I am just about out so I will have to go back and pick up another one. She said she was going to ask her Representative from Brother about the #90 thread but I never went back to see what the final outcome was. Anyway, ask for a spool of Brother #60 bobbin thread and you should be good to go. If I remember right it was about $11.00 for the spool, certainty cheaper than using embroidery thread.


 Thank you so much -- that was exactly it -- my machine came with either the #90 or #60 and the store only had the other one.  I will go ahead and buy some then.  I meant to ask the regular guy last time I was in the store b/c he was there the last time I went in, but I completely forgot.  And I hate going there b/c he usually tries to sell me a vacuum!



tinkbell13 said:


> Okay, so I did it. I was practically ordered to do it by DH, but I was pretty close to doing it myself anyway. I ordered a Brother PE770.  Even paying for shipping, duty, taxes and exchange, it is less than half the cost of buying a machine locally. Now I just have to wait for it to be delivered sometime between January 31 to February 6.   But even that is okay as it gives me lots of time to look for and watch videos on how to use it. And then I have about a month to create anything I want to make for our trip!


YAY!!!   Many of us have the machine so we should be able to help with questions.  I was intimidated at first, but it really is user friendly.



geishagirl81 said:


> Opinion:
> 
> 
> Brother PE770 OR a Brother Serger.  I only have $$ to buy one or the other.  The serger is less of course and will make sewing quicker.  But the embroidery machine is more flashy and I have longed for one.  WWYD?
> 
> Also, I am looking for a pattern for boy's board shorts.  I don't like the simple patterns for shorts-it is too "gathered" looking for my son.  I looked through YCMT and didn't see any right away, did I miss it or does anyone know where I can find one? TIA


I love my serger -- I love have finished seams.  I love doing lettuce edges and rolled hems.  It also taught me to get good at hand appliqueing which I love too b/c I can make my own designs.  

I do own a PE770 now though and I use it way more than I thought I would.  I initially thought my kids were too old to get one, but there are many sites with decent patterns for my kids.  If you have younger children there are millions of adorable applique designs to use.  I also like having the PE770 for BGs.  

If I had to give up one though I would keep my serger -- it just makes things look so much more professional.



PurpleEars said:


> I finally got around to taking a picture of my AK/San Diego Zoo dress. It is based on the Rebecca pattern from SisBoom. I modified it by lengthening it, widening the hem, and adding the trim along the hem. The hip portion hangs a little bit funny on the hanger but it looks fine in real life. Some of you may recongize the fabric from items I made for previous Big Gives. I bought like 25 metres of fabric from that series when they were $2-$2.50 per metre, so I figured I still have some left for Gives after I make myself something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my upcoming projects is to use the Rebecca pattern to make a dress for my mom. She really liked the style and she wanted one for herself! Unfortunately that means I have to go from sewing "tall" garments to "petite" and there will be some frankenpatterning involved. I hope I don't mess it up because she lives in a different city and can't easily come over and try on the dress! Whatever I do will have to be the finished product!


Just beautiful!  And I saw your finished BG too -- I need to iron my part and post pics!


----------



## MindyCramer

This isn't disney, but its a dress I made today for my little sister


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*My DD Brendi had her early ultrasound today,she's 16 weeks and they are having a GIRL! so i will have 6 dgd's and 2 dgs and 1 dgd angel. her name is Liberty / Libby ...they are still working on her middle name...Elli was so happy and Blaze was in shock,i don't think it was what he expected,the ultrasound that is...they had it showing on the wall in a 120" screen! she was moving all over the place and kept her hands up to her head/face most of the time,opened her sweet lil mouth and kept crossing her legs at the ankles...her Aunt Jennifer in Maine { David's sister} and her Aunt FattFatt here in GA{ my dd Candice who is pooh sized like me,she dubbed herself that on the day Elli was born almost 10 years ago ,she doesn't let them call her Candice! } got to watch it live through a link online...amazing technology!   afterward we went shopping and her Grandma/grandpa bought her a bunch of stuff { this is their 1st grandchild!!!! } and Momma & Daddy got her a dress and a high chiar and Nanna got some patterns for things to make for  her!lil shoes/shopping cart cover,quilt...it will all be in Minnie heads and pink/white polka dots and b/w damask... we are all so excited ..
 here is her profile...she's 3 1/2 oz and 4 ins. long to the rump...soooo tiny....and so perfect!! 
    this is her full body profile,they couldn't get a face shot,,,she was playing hard to get! 



*


----------



## Dustykins

KathleensKid said:


> Long time lurker looking for advice.
> I love sewing for my dd, nieces, and friends. I don't sell items. After sewing tons of Christmas skirts as gifts for my friends' daughters that looked great from the outside but not professional on the inside, I'm thinking about getting a serger.
> Looking for opinions/advice on the Brother 1034D 3/4 Lay-In Thread Serger. It will get light/medium use. Hoping for easy to use and easy to set up/store (as I don't have a designated sewing room and haul everything from the basement to the dining room when I am going to sew).
> I trust you ladies more than reviewers on Amazon.
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts.



I have it and really like it.  I've had it a little over a year and never had a minute's problem with it.  Very easy to thread, IMHO.  I don't even do the "cheater" version because it's just as easy to do it the regular way.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My DD Brendi had her early ultrasound today,she's 16 weeks and they are having a GIRL! so i will have 6 dgd's and 2 dgs and 1 dgd angel. her name is Liberty / Libby ...they are still working on her middle name...Elli was so happy and Blaze was in shock,i don't think it was what he expected,the ultrasound that is...they had it showing on the wall in a 120" screen! she was moving all over the place and kept her hands up to her head/face most of the time,opened her sweet lil mouth and kept crossing her legs at the ankles...her Aunt Jennifer in Maine { David's sister} and her Aunt FattFatt here in GA{ my dd Candice who is pooh sized like me,she dubbed herself that on the day Elli was born almost 10 years ago ,she doesn't let them call her Candice! } got to watch it live through a link online...amazing technology!   afterward we went shopping and her Grandma/grandpa bought her a bunch of stuff { this is their 1st grandchild!!!! } and Momma & Daddy got her a dress and a high chiar and Nanna got some patterns for things to make for  her!lil shoes/shopping cart cover,quilt...it will all be in Minnie heads and pink/white polka dots and b/w damask... we are all so excited ..
> here is her profile...she's 3 1/2 oz and 4 ins. long to the rump...soooo tiny....and so perfect!!
> this is her full body profile,they couldn't get a face shot,,,she was playing hard to get!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congratulations Nanna!!! so happy she's healthy!
love the name Liberty....how about "Hope" for a middle name, since she is their hope for the future of their family together


----------



## weluvdizne

Well, I finally broke down and talked dh into a PE770.  I love it and he thinks it's really cool.    I made a few shirts for a big give, and now have made a few things for my own kids.  Only thing I have pix of is my dd's shirt. 










Thanks for all the inspiration!  You all make such lovely creations!

Thanks for looking.


wow!  Sorry the pix are so HUGE!


----------



## cogero

MindyCramer said:


> This isn't disney, but its a dress I made today for my little sister



This is so pretty.



weluvdizne said:


> Well, I finally broke down and talked dh into a PE770.  I love it and he thinks it's really cool.    I made a few shirts for a big give, and now have made a few things for my own kids.  Only thing I have pix of is my dd's shirt.



Pretty and we like big pictures.

okay since everyone else doesn't have a problem with threading their serger I am going to try mine again.


----------



## NiniMorris

geishagirl81 said:


> Opinion:
> 
> 
> Brother PE770 OR a Brother Serger.  I only have $$ to buy one or the other.  The serger is less of course and will make sewing quicker.  But the embroidery machine is more flashy and I have longed for one.  WWYD?
> 
> Also, I am looking for a pattern for boy's board shorts.  I don't like the simple patterns for shorts-it is too "gathered" looking for my son.  I looked through YCMT and didn't see any right away, did I miss it or does anyone know where I can find one? TIA



I guess my thoughts are different than others...If I only had the money to get one...I'd get the most expensive first...that would make it easier to save for the other!

However, I did get my serger first.  At the time I could not see the need for an embroidery machine.  Within a month of getting the serger I wished I had chosen the embroidery machine!  (It took me a while to see the need...)

Now, I don't think I could live without either one!

One word about the PE770.  I love it!  ...but...it is not meant to be a workhorse in a small business!  It is designed for a million stitches per year. I have a tiny business...and I put about 3-4 million stitches each year.  It just won't hold up to that much work for very long!



Nini


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mommy2mrb said:


> Congratulations Nanna!!! so happy she's healthy!
> love the name Liberty....how about "Hope" for a middle name, since she is their hope for the future of their family together


*I'll add Hope to their list! so many lovely names will go with it...many suggested Belle or Bella but i fear she'd be picked on...even though it would be a great patriotic name...I told them she needs to come home in a Stars & Stripes outfit! she's due July 8th so that's where they got the name,in case she was born on the 4th,then they just fell in love with it! someone suggested Grace but i have a dgd named Gracie ,also roase was mentioned ,i love Rose but it is one of Brendi besties middle name as well as her dd and the other bestie might be upset...Brnedi's mil is Diane and this is their 1st grandchild so i suggested Liberty Diane or Ane but she doesn't think so...so we will bsee...Brendi's other chldren have 3 names...Carena Elliana Victoria { Elli} and Joseph damion Blaze { Blaze} they are 9 and 7...but she siad no 3 names but i think she should and cover the other gma and a name they like maybe...it will be fun to watch the process...they had a boys name all picked out,Cooper Jameson...i say wait 2 years and get Libby a playmate...*


----------



## Mommyto1andtwins

This is the wet bag I made for the baby.  I keep telling people the name is only set in fabric not stone.    I dunno I'm not completely sold on it yet.  






Here is the diaper bag that I made.  I was so nervous putting it together. I didn't quite understand how the inside would fit well in the outside but I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  I am thinking of making another one that will be just a bit bigger since I want to cloth diaper. 





(How do I make the pictures smaller?)


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

I notice alot of you frequently use patterns downloaded from "You Can Make This".
Have any of you made the above noted pattern, by any chance?
Here's a link:  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/ruffled-halter-top.htm
I'm having trouble with the directions.  It says to make the bottom of the bodice 11.5", yet the front panel it attaches to is 14" for a size 5.
I emailed the author yesterday but she hasn't had a chance to respond yet - & I'm getting antsy to finish this for my granddaughter.  Patience is definitely my strong suit!
Thanks for any insight you have.
Gretchen


----------



## geishagirl81

Thanks for all of the input.  I am still undecided.  My kids are young, and I do own a very small business that I could use it for (I know the stitch limit is smaller on this model- my thoughts are if I take off with this end of designing then I can upgrade later as needed)  I love aplliques and I am tired of doing them all by hand!

As for the Serger, I know I need one.  It is almost a necessity at this point in my sewing shop.  But I want to buy the fun toy and not the needed toy.  LOL

Anyone buy their PE770 off of Costco?


----------



## dianemom2

MindyCramer said:


> This isn't disney, but its a dress I made today for my little sister


That is a very sweet little dress.  I love the owls.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My DD Brendi had her early ultrasound today,she's 16 weeks and they are having a GIRL! so i will have 6 dgd's and 2 dgs and 1 dgd angel. her name is Liberty / Libby ...they are still working on her middle name..
> this is her full body profile,they couldn't get a face shot,,,she was playing hard to get!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations on getting another granddaughter.  I am sure  you are looking forward to it.  Can't wait to see all the pink things you make for her!



weluvdizne said:


> Well, I finally broke down and talked dh into a PE770.  I love it and he thinks it's really cool.    I made a few shirts for a big give, and now have made a few things for my own kids.  Only thing I have pix of is my dd's shirt.


Great job, I love the Snow White!  It looks awesome!



geishagirl81 said:


> Thanks for all of the input.  I am still undecided.  My kids are young, and I do own a very small business that I could use it for (I know the stitch limit is smaller on this model- my thoughts are if I take off with this end of designing then I can upgrade later as needed)  I love aplliques and I am tired of doing them all by hand!
> 
> As for the Serger, I know I need one.  It is almost a necessity at this point in my sewing shop.  But I want to buy the fun toy and not the needed toy.  LOL
> 
> Anyone buy their PE770 off of Costco?


I don't have the PE770 but I  know a lot of people love theirs.  I have a Babylock Ellageo which I adore!  I bought that and my Bernina serger second hand.  That allowed me to be able to afford both of them instead of just one or the other.  I have ordered lots of stuff from Costco.com and I've been happy with everything that I have gotten.  Sometimes it takes a bit longer than somewhere like Amazon.com but they still get it to you pretty quickly.


----------



## weluvdizne

Question

I have the PE770 and I'm having a really hard time getting my frame into the carriage.  I am doing it like the book says, and it's not working.  I have tried to do it sitting, standing, from the front, from the side.  No matter what I do, it takes me about 1/2 hour to get it in.  Any advice please???  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Well if it were me...and I soooo wish it were.  I would pick PE770 in a heart beat.

The way I see it.  I could save for the serger much faster I would take the opportunity to buy the PE770 the moment it presented itself.

TMTQ..but everything looks great....

I have a ?

When doing appliqués on the PE770 or similar machines.  What types of fabric are being used?  Do you typically use cotton, fleece, felt?

Particularly for the princess Faces....


----------



## billwendy

weluvdizne said:


> Question
> 
> I have the PE770 and I'm having a really hard time getting my frame into the carriage.  I am doing it like the book says, and it's not working.  I have tried to do it sitting, standing, from the front, from the side.  No matter what I do, it takes me about 1/2 hour to get it in.  Any advice please???  Thanks a bunch!



Ugh - that is so frustrating!!! The only time I have a hard time with mine is if I have removed the hoop mid design to trim away applique fabric and the hoop was all the way forward, then its a bit tricky. But it sounds like you are doing it right - it does have to give like a pop kind of to get in - pushing down on it till it snaps in....does everything look lined up? or anything bent?

I use all kinds of fabrics for applique!!!! I use cottons for the faces....

How much do people charge for eye spy bags? I was toying with the idea of maybe making some to help raise money for my ticket to Camp Promise this year???? or maybe embroidering some tshirts???? Im just thinking out loud with my buddies here - when I had posted some eye spy bags that I made for the kids last year on Facebook, alot of people asked if I sold them....so maybe they'd respond if I posted one for sale? or an auction or????? It typically costs me about 500-600 dollars to go.......thoughts?


----------



## ellenbenny

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> I notice alot of you frequently use patterns downloaded from "You Can Make This".
> Have any of you made the above noted pattern, by any chance?
> Here's a link:  http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/ruffled-halter-top.htm
> I'm having trouble with the directions.  It says to make the bottom of the bodice 11.5", yet the front panel it attaches to is 14" for a size 5.
> I emailed the author yesterday but she hasn't had a chance to respond yet - & I'm getting antsy to finish this for my granddaughter.  Patience is definitely my strong suit!
> Thanks for any insight you have.
> Gretchen



I do have the pattern and have made it in the past, although it was several years ago so I don't remember it very well.  I was just re-reading it and I guess I don't see anywhere that it says teh bottom of the bodice for a size 5 is 11.5"  What I see is that when you overlap the 2 top pieces of the bodice it says to make the total width the same as the finished bodice width which is 14".  Where are you seeing the 11.5" measurement?


----------



## ivey_family

For some weird reason, I could not get on the boards several days last week.  Catching up in several posts.  



Maggie at the Fort said:


> DD was nervous but Snow White was so patient and sweet with her.



So sorry you had a rough start, but the rest of the trip looks like fun!  I LOVE the SW pic!



billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....



What a wonderful gift idea!  All three are super cute!



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



Lovely job!  Tangled has so many fun possibilities for creativity!



DMGeurts said:


> Anyways, I chose to make her another bag, and she chose the movie UP!  I've been working on this bag in between projects, and really having fun with it.  The applique alone took me 17 hours - it was really insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, I drafted a pattern for a travel organizer - lots of patterns out there, but nothing with a zipper closure...  This one is loosly based on the Vera Bradley travel organizer - but the inside has a different footprint.  I will add that trying to put this zipper in and figuring out how to do it was immensely difficult - I would have much preferred to purchase a pattern - but it doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D~



I need to go get my thesaurus for some new adjectives.  Russell is TDF!  I love the colors, the buttons, the beads!  Gorgeous!!  And, the travel organizer is fantastic!  I'd buy that pattern!



GrammytoMany said:


> 1 Allie - Elmo by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Anna - Hello Kitty by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Cute, cute, cute!  I just love how cute the girls' hair is!

Regards,
C.


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Ugh - that is so frustrating!!! The only time I have a hard time with mine is if I have removed the hoop mid design to trim away applique fabric and the hoop was all the way forward, then its a bit tricky. But it sounds like you are doing it right - it does have to give like a pop kind of to get in - pushing down on it till it snaps in....does everything look lined up? or anything bent?
> 
> I use all kinds of fabrics for applique!!!! I use cottons for the faces....
> 
> How much do people charge for eye spy bags? I was toying with the idea of maybe making some to help raise money for my ticket to Camp Promise this year???? or maybe embroidering some tshirts???? Im just thinking out loud with my buddies here - when I had posted some eye spy bags that I made for the kids last year on Facebook, alot of people asked if I sold them....so maybe they'd respond if I posted one for sale? or an auction or????? It typically costs me about 500-600 dollars to go.......thoughts?


Thanks for the help Wendy.  Wondering if maybe something is out of whack.  It was difficult to get it in there right from the start.  Thanks for the thoughts.  

When you mention selling eye spy bags, think about the shipping charge.  They are heavier than say a shirt, so take that into consideration.  Maybe selling locally to people you see and could give them to would be ok.  I've sold things on ebay and amazon in the past, so I know firsthand what a pain the shipping can be.  Good luck, whatever you decide to sell.  I think it's a great idea to help raise $ for your trip.  You make some really cute stuff, so I am sure you could come up with that amount pretty quickly.  I loved your idea for a solid leg on the pjs.  They turned out cute!


----------



## dianemom2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I have a ?
> 
> When doing appliqués on the PE770 or similar machines.  What types of fabric are being used?  Do you typically use cotton, fleece, felt?
> 
> Particularly for the princess Faces....


I generally usually use calico for my appliques.  I love combining the different prints.  However, I do save scraps from all my various projects and use what I have on hand if it is the right color and texture for the design I am sewing out.


----------



## msdroz

Hi everyone!  Please excuse my ignorance as I just found this thread and I don't know where to start.  Anyhow, I was wondering what the proper channels would be to find crafty people who embroider outfits/shirts for disney trips.  I've done some searches on etsy, but would like to support this site and find some great designers.  Please advise, thank you


----------



## ivey_family

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



This is really nice!  We've never been interested in autographs, but this really entices me to do it next trip!



MindyCramer said:


> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart ;]



Love it!



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Very cute!  Great job!



Meshell2002 said:


> I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.



Everything is really nice!  I love the color and style of that shirt!  My kids beg to wear their clothes, but I have a hard time letting go!  I don't want stains on anything!  



cogero said:


> So I was frustrated with Stitch Era Universal so I downloaded embird and wow I love it. I am going to need to save my pennies to buy it when the trial is over.



I had the same experience!  Embird is so user friendly!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My DD Brendi had her early ultrasound today,she's 16 weeks and they are having a GIRL!
> 
> here is her profile...she's 3 1/2 oz and 4 ins. long to the rump...soooo tiny....and so perfect!!
> this is her full body profile,they couldn't get a face shot,,,she was playing hard to get!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hooray!  Congrats on a sweet little girl!  I LOVE the name Liberty!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I have a ?
> 
> When doing appliqués on the PE770 or similar machines.  What types of fabric are being used?  Do you typically use cotton, fleece, felt?
> 
> Particularly for the princess Faces....



I have used a variety of cottons, fleece, flannel and polys.  I don't think I would use felt because it rips so easily.  It's SO much fun to play with textures in addition to colors and patterns!

Regards,
C.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Thanks for all the input on fabrics for appliqués.  I have quite a dilemma here....

I am trying to make a shopping list, for my stash.  I am going to Miami or Tampa (can't decide which) to shop for my stash.  I won't be able to get back to the States until Aug when we are in Disney.  So I've got one shot.....  I plan to make DD ALOT of customs.  I have started making a list with fabric color ideas....

So here's another question - If you couldn't run to a fabric store whenever you needed something and you had to get as much for your stash as possible what are some things you would make sure you absolutely had?  How would you handle this situation?

I am so scared I am going to forget something important.  I hope to have my PE770 way before my trip so don't forget any Embroidery supplies.  ALL of DD request have Lots of appliqués and HUGE appliqués.

Another ?

For those who have done a Vida with huge face appliqués where they done by  embroidery machine or a sewing machine....

TIA for any info or input.....


----------



## karebear23

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks for all the input on fabrics for appliqués.  I have quite a dilemma here....
> 
> I am trying to make a shopping list, for my stash.  I am going to Miami or Tampa (can't decide which) to shop for my stash.  I won't be able to get back to the States until Aug when we are in Disney.  So I've got one shot.....  I plan to make DD ALOT of customs.  I have started making a list with fabric color ideas....
> 
> So here's another question - If you couldn't run to a fabric store whenever you needed something and you had to get as much for your stash as possible what are some things you would make sure you absolutely had?  How would you handle this situation?
> 
> I am so scared I am going to forget something important.  I hope to have my PE770 way before my trip so don't forget any Embroidery supplies.  ALL of DD request have Lots of appliqués and HUGE appliqués.
> 
> Another ?
> 
> For those who have done a Vida with huge face appliqués where they done by  embroidery machine or a sewing machine....
> 
> TIA for any info or input.....


I would say get lots of basic colors (for appliques).  
I like lots of polka dots.  
For the appliques fabric that is say blue for Cinderella's dress but maybe with a small print.

If you can get online before hand and see a bit of what they have fabric wise.  Maybe pick out something you like and think what colors you would want to coordinate.  

For the embroidery machine.  
Make sure you have the correct color thread for every design you are using.  The more thread the better.  
Bobbin thread too.  
Bobbins if you are going to wind matching thread.
Stabilizer.
Maybe Adhesive spray if you like to use that for the applique pieces.
If you are going to do the applique by hand and not machine.  Heat N Bond lite.
Lots of needles.  Ball point if you are doing t-shirts.

I think thats it...??
I don't think I could survive without a fabric store! LOL!  I'm always running there for something!
Hope this helps!


----------



## Meshell2002

karebear23 said:


> I would say get lots of basic colors (for appliques).
> I like lots of polka dots.
> For the appliques fabric that is say blue for Cinderella's dress but maybe with a small print.
> 
> If you can get online before hand and see a bit of what they have fabric wise.  Maybe pick out something you like and think what colors you would want to coordinate.
> 
> For the embroidery machine.
> Make sure you have the correct color thread for every design you are using.  The more thread the better.
> Bobbin thread too.
> Bobbins if you are going to wind matching thread.
> Stabilizer.
> Maybe Adhesive spray if you like to use that for the applique pieces.
> If you are going to do the applique by hand and not machine.  Heat N Bond lite.
> Lots of needles.  Ball point if you are doing t-shirts.
> 
> I think thats it...??
> I don't think I could survive without a fabric store! LOL!  I'm always running there for something!
> Hope this helps!



curved scissors for trimming thread if u don't already have

basic colors for the applique....of course pay special attention to any potential projects.....also pick up brown, black, and "flesh"...and get the matching "flesh" embroidery thread (I would not want to match that on a computer screen!)

If you are picking up any fat quarters for applique....I usually stick with small prints....big ones don't show the whole thing.

I like to have lots of broadcloth solids for sewing DD dresses....it's light enough for dresses and has enough poly to prevent wrinkling.

I didn't catch how old your DD is....but also think about picking up buttons, elastic, and ric rac.....if you might use on disnified dresses 

For any main prints for customs you are doing....unless your DD is a baby, get 2 yards of all main fabrics.....in a 3T that's enough for a long dress or top and pants.....sometimes you will need a little bit of a coordinating print....maybe 1/2-3/4 yd....there will be a little left over....you can applique with it.


----------



## dianemom2

karebear23 said:


> I would say get lots of basic colors (for appliques).
> I like lots of polka dots.
> For the appliques fabric that is say blue for Cinderella's dress but maybe with a small print.
> 
> If you can get online before hand and see a bit of what they have fabric wise.  Maybe pick out something you like and think what colors you would want to coordinate.
> 
> For the embroidery machine.
> Make sure you have the correct color thread for every design you are using.  The more thread the better.
> Bobbin thread too.
> Bobbins if you are going to wind matching thread.
> Stabilizer.
> Maybe Adhesive spray if you like to use that for the applique pieces.
> If you are going to do the applique by hand and not machine.  Heat N Bond lite.
> Lots of needles.  Ball point if you are doing t-shirts.
> 
> I think thats it...??
> I don't think I could survive without a fabric store! LOL!  I'm always running there for something!
> Hope this helps!


I also don't think I could live without a nearby fabric store!

Don't forget to get the little curved scissors for snipping embroidery threads, lots of stabilizer (you will use more than you think!), elastic, buttons and zippers.

I usually buy one yard of each fabric for my stash since I can run to the fabric store to find a coordinating print or solid.  Since you can't do that, I'd probably plan to buy two yards of each fabric.  Make sure you buy some coordinating ribbon and rick rack to trim up your dresses and skirts.  You also might need some fabric for linings if you are making some a-line jumpers.


----------



## RMAMom

weluvdizne said:


> Question
> 
> I have the PE770 and I'm having a really hard time getting my frame into the carriage.  I am doing it like the book says, and it's not working.  I have tried to do it sitting, standing, from the front, from the side.  No matter what I do, it takes me about 1/2 hour to get it in.  Any advice please???  Thanks a bunch!



I have always had this problem with mine, it's trial and error but it really doesn't seem to fit. I also purchased this http://www.amazon.com/Elipse-Embroidery-Package-Scissors-Babylock/dp/B002P0AWZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327329397&sr=8-4 and they fit so much better than the hoop that came with the machine.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks for all the input on fabrics for appliqués.  I have quite a dilemma here....
> 
> I am trying to make a shopping list, for my stash.  I am going to Miami or Tampa (can't decide which) to shop for my stash.  I won't be able to get back to the States until Aug when we are in Disney.  So I've got one shot.....  I plan to make DD ALOT of customs.  I have started making a list with fabric color ideas....
> 
> So here's another question - If you couldn't run to a fabric store whenever you needed something and you had to get as much for your stash as possible what are some things you would make sure you absolutely had?  How would you handle this situation?
> 
> I am so scared I am going to forget something important.  I hope to have my PE770 way before my trip so don't forget any Embroidery supplies.  ALL of DD request have Lots of appliqués and HUGE appliqués.
> 
> Another ?
> 
> For those who have done a Vida with huge face appliqués where they done by  embroidery machine or a sewing machine....
> 
> TIA for any info or input.....



The large Vida appliques are done with a regular sewing maching, they are called "by Hand" appliques  There is a terrific tutorial on the first page of this thread on how to do them.

As for the shopping spree you have some great advice if I were in your situation I would print pictures of things I wanted to do or that I found inspirational. I would make a list of every outfit I wanted for the parks and reservations.  I am very visual so I need lists and pictures in the store or I get overwhelmed and cant select anything. If I was in your situation I would overspend because I would be afraid of being without. Have fun shopping!!


----------



## VBAndrea

Are these too babyish for 10 year old boys?  My ds is not home right now so I can't get his opinion.

This hopefully shows the whole set:
http://designsbyrhonda.com/camping.htm


He is having a camping sleepover this weekend for his birthday and goodie bags are flashlights and t's.  I have a nice fill design of a bear fishing with evergreens that would work, but it's over 23,000 stitches and I have to make 5 shirts.  These are more camping related as well, but I'm not sure about them.

SWAK has a design set too, but I'd want to put more than one thing on from the set and the sizes won't look right together


----------



## VBAndrea

weluvdizne said:


> Question
> 
> I have the PE770 and I'm having a really hard time getting my frame into the carriage.  I am doing it like the book says, and it's not working.  I have tried to do it sitting, standing, from the front, from the side.  No matter what I do, it takes me about 1/2 hour to get it in.  Any advice please???  Thanks a bunch!



I CAN HELP!!!!!

This won't make it perfect, but it will make it tons easier as I had the same problem and wanted to throw my hoop out the window when I got it.

You need to take the hoop and file the insides of the metal pieces that snap onto the cartridge on the machine.  I can't recall if I used one of dh's good files or if I just used a coarse emory board, but I read to this on line somewhere when I googled what to do to get the thing to attach.

I so hopes this works for you.

Another tip is to have the design either centered or doing a part at the top of the hoop when you attach the hoop.  to do this you have to go to adjust and move the spool back one -- and then attach  the hoop and then move it forward to start stitching again (I need to do this with some appliques that I am frequently detaching the hoop for).  Sorry if that's clear as mud -- my brain is kind of muddy right now and Dis is once again loading soooooo slow for me that I can't even quote everything I want to -- I just had to quote you though in hoops this does the trick for you.


----------



## VBAndrea

QUESTION

I found another design I like but it's 7 inches wide -- will a 7" design fit in a 5x7 inch hoop -- I always had it in my head that the design needs to be less than 7 inches to fit.  Height is much less than 5 inches so that part isn't an issue -- huge stitch count again, but not as huge as some I've done.

http://www.embroidables.com/store.php?page=format&item=192


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> Are these too babyish for 10 year old boys?  My ds is not home right now so I can't get his opinion.
> 
> This hopefully shows the whole set:
> http://designsbyrhonda.com/camping.htm


Those are cute but seem a little bit young.  You might get away with it for girls but I don't think boys would wear it.  How about this design?
http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=D6926


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Those are cute but seem a little bit young.  You might get away with it for girls but I don't think boys would wear it.  How about this design?
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/Products.aspx?Catalog=Emblibrary&ProductID=D6926



That's what I was afraid of.  I saw the tent one on emblibrary and I already have one with a bear and fish in it's mouth and trees that I can use so figured I could use that.  I also like The Great Outdoors one.  I will let my son pick tonight.  As I long as I get my t-shirts ordered by 6pm I'll have them late tomorrow so can wash them tomorrow and embroider on Wed and Thurs (party isn't til Sat -- nothing like last minute for me!!!!).  I'm going to run to our larger ACMoore on the way to pick up the kids to see what colors they have have, but they generally don't have muted colors that I like, so I'll probably have to order the t's.  

I wish I was like you and got these things done months ahead of time!  You may be mildly proud of me though, I did a Valentine's t for dd last night and it's not even February yet


----------



## GrammytoMany

I'm going to put my 2 cents in   I like the Great Outdoors and the one with the tent and stars... the others seem okay for a toddler or boy up to 6 maybe...  Can't wait to see which one your son picks out.
Sheila


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> That's what I was afraid of.  I saw the tent one on emblibrary and I already have one with a bear and fish in it's mouth and trees that I can use so figured I could use that.  I also like The Great Outdoors one.  I will let my son pick tonight.  As I long as I get my t-shirts ordered by 6pm I'll have them late tomorrow so can wash them tomorrow and embroider on Wed and Thurs (party isn't til Sat -- nothing like last minute for me!!!!).  I'm going to run to our larger ACMoore on the way to pick up the kids to see what colors they have have, but they generally don't have muted colors that I like, so I'll probably have to order the t's.
> 
> I wish I was like you and got these things done months ahead of time!  You may be mildly proud of me though, I did a Valentine's t for dd last night and it's not even February yet



I am glad that you got your dd's Valentine's shirt out of the way.  I am planning to make one for my niece and nephew but if I don't get to it, that's ok.  My girls would never wear a Valentine's Day shirt to middle school so I don't have to worry about making them anything.  

Good luck finding the shirts you need and I can't wait to see which design your son ends up picking out.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

ellenbenny said:


> I do have the pattern and have made it in the past, although it was several years ago so I don't remember it very well.  I was just re-reading it and I guess I don't see anywhere that it says teh bottom of the bodice for a size 5 is 11.5"  What I see is that when you overlap the 2 top pieces of the bodice it says to make the total width the same as the finished bodice width which is 14".  Where are you seeing the 11.5" measurement?



Thank you for taking the time to answer my question, ellenbenny.
I should have made it clearer:  the front panel that the bodice is sewn to measures 11.5" for a size 5.
The author did help me thru it and it's really a cute top.
I still don't know about the 14" - but I made the bodice 11.5" to fit the front panel and all is well.  (The back panel measures 14" - but that wasn't a problem at all....)
Thanks again!


----------



## weluvdizne

RMAMom said:


> I have always had this problem with mine, it's trial and error but it really doesn't seem to fit. I also purchased this http://www.amazon.com/Elipse-Embroidery-Package-Scissors-Babylock/dp/B002P0AWZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327329397&sr=8-4 and they fit so much better than the hoop that came with the machine.


Thank you, I wondered if buying a new hoop might make it slightly easier. 




VBAndrea said:


> Are these too babyish for 10 year old boys?  My ds is not home right now so I can't get his opinion.
> 
> This hopefully shows the whole set:
> http://designsbyrhonda.com/camping.htm
> 
> 
> He is having a camping sleepover this weekend for his birthday and goodie bags are flashlights and t's.  I have a nice fill design of a bear fishing with evergreens that would work, but it's over 23,000 stitches and I have to make 5 shirts.  These are more camping related as well, but I'm not sure about them.
> 
> SWAK has a design set too, but I'd want to put more than one thing on from the set and the sizes won't look right together


What a fun theme for a party!  I do like the first set you posted, but for a younger age.  I like that wide one you found, but don't have an answer for you if it will fit.  sorry.  I can't wait to see which one you and your son settle on.  


VBAndrea said:


> I CAN HELP!!!!!
> 
> This won't make it perfect, but it will make it tons easier as I had the same problem and wanted to throw my hoop out the window when I got it.
> 
> You need to take the hoop and file the insides of the metal pieces that snap onto the cartridge on the machine.  I can't recall if I used one of dh's good files or if I just used a coarse emory board, but I read to this on line somewhere when I googled what to do to get the thing to attach.
> 
> I so hopes this works for you.
> 
> Another tip is to have the design either centered or doing a part at the top of the hoop when you attach the hoop.  to do this you have to go to adjust and move the spool back one -- and then attach  the hoop and then move it forward to start stitching again (I need to do this with some appliques that I am frequently detaching the hoop for).  Sorry if that's clear as mud -- my brain is kind of muddy right now and Dis is once again loading soooooo slow for me that I can't even quote everything I want to -- I just had to quote you though in hoops this does the trick for you.



Thanks for this  info.  I did notice it was a lot worse when I had to take the hoop off mid design yesterday to trim the fabric.  The carriage was almost all the way forward.  I played around with it today, and of course, with nothing hooped, I can put it on easily.  Go figure!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Thanks for all the input.......on my shopping dilemma 

I going to make a detailed list by outfit maybe sketch out my ideas as well.  Then just add some extras for Gives and to build my actual stash...


----------



## Disneymom1218

I have not sewn in a while, as we don;t have a trip planned as of yet. We MIGHT go in May for an adult only trip, if we can fit it in our budget. Anyway... I have a new neice arriving sometime on the Morning of Feb 2nd. We had the Baby shower yesterday and here is what I made for Baby Jayla Brie 

Blankie and Taggie Side A




Blankie and Taggie Side B





Also, My DDs ages 9(in 2 days) and 7 are members of a Special Needs Cheer team. The Company that the Cheer team orders their sweat shirts and such from Does not really carry true pooh sized sweat shirts so.... Most of you might remember my Jack Skellington sweat shirt that I Hand appliqued, I took him off and added this Hand Applique for the High Voltage Allstars





Thanks for looking(sorry the pics are so big)


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> I finally did some sewing! Elizabeth and Tim are going to camp this weekend with their Sunday School Class. So I decided to make them some new jammies and a pillowcase with their name on it. Of course I didn have enough fabric to do Elizabeth's pants the tie dye hearts (curse you size 10!!) so I made a solid leg, and I wanted her to think I made it that way so I did the same for Hannah - lol....



they look great.  I have done the 2 different leg thing a few times.  Especially when Tyler can't decide what fabric he wants for PJ pants, lol.



geishagirl81 said:


> My house is a wreck.  I need to wash laundry.  Instead I added to the pile, a dress I made dd today.  I had to hand paint some of the details since I don't have an embroider machine.



So Cute, lots of detail, good job.



DMGeurts said:


> D~



You are way more patient than me.  I could never put that kind of time into an applique without going crazy.  Looks awesome.  And I really like the little travel folder too.



GrammytoMany said:


> 3 Emily - Fancy Nancy by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Well, now I need to think about organizing a baby blanket that I've crochetted...it's granny squares with a flower in the middle of each square (I think the pattern was called rose garden).  I have one more square to finish and then I need to sew all the squares together.... Oh why did I pick that pattern...I don't like that part of the project.
> Sheila



The skirts are really cute, as it the baby blanket 



CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



LOVE IT!




MindyCramer said:


> Please tell me you sell these. LOL, link please!
> 
> 
> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart ;]



Cute.  I have a Halloween Themed twirl skirt that I wear to work on Halloween every year.  Nothing wrong with being a kid at heart and having a little fun.



hedge333 said:


> I have been using this thread for tips and inspiration and also gotten help from disboutiquers in separate posts, so I thought I would post my first completed kids outfit/disney themed outfit. My 5yo dd wanted something to wear to Disney Live! that wouldn't be itchy (she is super anti-itchy). I found the tutorial and she came up with making it look like Snow White's dress (I was going to use princess fabric). We're really proud of it. I'm making another Snow White and a Cinderella this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration and help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Good job.  Love the little apple, it just makes the dress.



MindyCramer said:


> I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol!
> 
> The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!



Super cute.



Meshell2002 said:


> a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans



That top is really cute on you.  Is the baby sleeper an Ottobre pattern?



PurpleEars said:


>



Great job.



weluvdizne said:


>



It's fun isn't it?  Good job with Snow White.



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> This is the wet bag I made for the baby.  I keep telling people the name is only set in fabric not stone.    I dunno I'm not completely sold on it yet.



Great.  That reminds me, I have to make a diaper bag for my niece.  She is in labour right now, so I better get on that.


----------



## tricia

Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.


----------



## babynala

I am soooo far behind on my quotes.  I have been following along but my computer is not cooperating and keeps restarting so I loose my quotes.  There have been so many cute things for little ones!  

I actually sewed something last week and I'll try to post the pictures soon. 

I'm trying to get ready for a last minute, adults only, trip to Florida.  My DH is there for work and I will be joining him for a few days while my parents come to babysit.  I might be spending one day at the parks by myself.  Any suggestions for a solo visitor?


----------



## tinkbell13

VBAndrea said:


> Are these too babyish for 10 year old boys?  My ds is not home right now so I can't get his opinion.
> 
> This hopefully shows the whole set:
> http://designsbyrhonda.com/camping.htm
> 
> He is having a camping sleepover this weekend for his birthday and goodie bags are flashlights and t's.  I have a nice fill design of a bear fishing with evergreens that would work, but it's over 23,000 stitches and I have to make 5 shirts.  These are more camping related as well, but I'm not sure about them.
> 
> SWAK has a design set too, but I'd want to put more than one thing on from the set and the sizes won't look right together


I like all three sets but agree that the first one is a little young for the age you are looking at. My DS, who is 11, agrees. He went back and forth between the second and third ones, he had specific things he liked about each of them. Can't wait to see what you and your DS choose!



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.


So cute! I love the fabrics and the applique!

I finally finished the messenger bag for my DS. Here is the front with the Mickey head applique:




Inside, pockets for his MP3 player, headphones and an extra sharpie!




Back, pocket for his autograph book and sharpie




My supermodel - LOL!




This one is about 1/3 bigger than the ones I made for the girls as my DS is a fair bit taller than them and I thought the other bags looked small when I "test fit" them on him. I also think I know what the problem was when appliquing the front - the black in the pattern of the material was throwing me off when doing the outline. And it was late at night and I need better lighting where I was sewing. I think I might set up a better area in our spare room to sew in, especially once I get the new machine. I don't really want to be lugging everything out to the dining room table all the time!


----------



## PurpleEars

MindyCramer said:


> This isn't disney, but its a dress I made today for my little sister



Very cute!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My DD Brendi had her early ultrasound today,she's 16 weeks and they are having a GIRL! so i will have 6 dgd's and 2 dgs and 1 dgd angel. her name is Liberty / Libby ...they are still working on her middle name...Elli was so happy and Blaze was in shock,i don't think it was what he expected,the ultrasound that is...they had it showing on the wall in a 120" screen! she was moving all over the place and kept her hands up to her head/face most of the time,opened her sweet lil mouth and kept crossing her legs at the ankles...her Aunt Jennifer in Maine { David's sister} and her Aunt FattFatt here in GA{ my dd Candice who is pooh sized like me,she dubbed herself that on the day Elli was born almost 10 years ago ,she doesn't let them call her Candice! } got to watch it live through a link online...amazing technology!   afterward we went shopping and her Grandma/grandpa bought her a bunch of stuff { this is their 1st grandchild!!!! } and Momma & Daddy got her a dress and a high chiar and Nanna got some patterns for things to make for  her!lil shoes/shopping cart cover,quilt...it will all be in Minnie heads and pink/white polka dots and b/w damask... we are all so excited ..
> here is her profile...she's 3 1/2 oz and 4 ins. long to the rump...soooo tiny....and so perfect!!
> this is her full body profile,they couldn't get a face shot,,,she was playing hard to get!
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats!



weluvdizne said:


> Well, I finally broke down and talked dh into a PE770.  I love it and he thinks it's really cool.    I made a few shirts for a big give, and now have made a few things for my own kids.  Only thing I have pix of is my dd's shirt.



The shirt looks great!



Mommyto1andtwins said:


> This is the wet bag I made for the baby.  I keep telling people the name is only set in fabric not stone.    I dunno I'm not completely sold on it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the diaper bag that I made.  I was so nervous putting it together. I didn't quite understand how the inside would fit well in the outside but I am pretty happy with how it turned out.  I am thinking of making another one that will be just a bit bigger since I want to cloth diaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How do I make the pictures smaller?)



Looks like you did a wonderful job with the diaper bag.



VBAndrea said:


> QUESTION
> 
> I found another design I like but it's 7 inches wide -- will a 7" design fit in a 5x7 inch hoop -- I always had it in my head that the design needs to be less than 7 inches to fit.  Height is much less than 5 inches so that part isn't an issue -- huge stitch count again, but not as huge as some I've done.
> 
> http://www.embroidables.com/store.php?page=format&item=192



I don't know if you can put it on "sideways"?



Disneymom1218 said:


> I have not sewn in a while, as we don;t have a trip planned as of yet. We MIGHT go in May for an adult only trip, if we can fit it in our budget. Anyway... I have a new neice arriving sometime on the Morning of Feb 2nd. We had the Baby shower yesterday and here is what I made for Baby Jayla Brie
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, My DDs ages 9(in 2 days) and 7 are members of a Special Needs Cheer team. The Company that the Cheer team orders their sweat shirts and such from Does not really carry true pooh sized sweat shirts so.... Most of you might remember my Jack Skellington sweat shirt that I Hand appliqued, I took him off and added this Hand Applique for the High Voltage Allstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking(sorry the pics are so big)



Great job on the blankie and taggie. The hand applique looks perfect!



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.



I really like the colour combo - not something I would have thought putting together. Great job!



babynala said:


> I am soooo far behind on my quotes.  I have been following along but my computer is not cooperating and keeps restarting so I loose my quotes.  There have been so many cute things for little ones!
> 
> I actually sewed something last week and I'll try to post the pictures soon.
> 
> I'm trying to get ready for a last minute, adults only, trip to Florida.  My DH is there for work and I will be joining him for a few days while my parents come to babysit.  I might be spending one day at the parks by myself.  Any suggestions for a solo visitor?



I would say whichever park you like the most! I had a few solo days a few years ago when DH was there for a conference. I did MK and Studios on my own. I actually ended up spending a lot of time chatting with CM's since I didn't have a schedule or anything.


----------



## miprender

Argh...lost most of my quotes And it is loading so slowly

But love all the new creations that were posted.
Flora.... love that dress and the fabric you used

Chiara try threading again. Even though it takes me a while I finally had figured it out. 



weluvdizne said:


> Question
> 
> I have the PE770 and I'm having a really hard time getting my frame into the carriage.  I am doing it like the book says, and it's not working.  I have tried to do it sitting, standing, from the front, from the side.  No matter what I do, it takes me about 1/2 hour to get it in.  Any advice please???  Thanks a bunch!



I had that same problem when I first got mine but it does get better.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks for all the input on fabrics for appliqués.  I have quite a dilemma here....
> 
> I am trying to make a shopping list, for my stash.  I am going to Miami or Tampa (can't decide which) to shop for my stash.  I won't be able to get back to the States until Aug when we are in Disney.  So I've got one shot.....  I plan to make DD ALOT of customs.  I have started making a list with fabric color ideas....
> 
> So here's another question - If you couldn't run to a fabric store whenever you needed something and you had to get as much for your stash as possible what are some things you would make sure you absolutely had?  How would you handle this situation?
> 
> I am so scared I am going to forget something important.  I hope to have my PE770 way before my trip so don't forget any Embroidery supplies.  ALL of DD request have Lots of appliqués and HUGE appliqués.
> 
> Another ?
> 
> For those who have done a Vida with huge face appliqués where they done by  embroidery machine or a sewing machine....
> 
> TIA for any info or input.....



The really big appliques I think are done by hand or on a 6x10 hoop. Not sure how old your daughter is but the appliques on the 5x7 won't be that big to fill up a panel on a Vida.



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.



Saw this on FB and it is just beautiful.


----------



## cogero

thanks Michelle I am going to try re-threading this weekend after i finish the 2 outfits that need to go out this week 

I swear I am threading it right but it doesn't seem like it LOL.

I finished one outfit last night and am going to try and finish most of the second one this morning before a meeting.


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a couple of my most recent projects.  I had just a scrap of the Ariel fabric left and then I found the pink t-shirt on sale for $2.  Therefore I had to create an outfit:





I wish that more of the Little Mermaid showed on the cuffs but I didn't have much leftover fabric to work with.







And then I did this shirt:


----------



## cogero

Diane I love those. They are fabulous I used leftover fabric for a birthday gift today


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks for all the advice everyone -- I was just impatient because I wasn't finding much and those stick kids were the best camping set I could find.  DS thought they were too juvenile.  He picked "The Great Outdoors."  My t's should arrive tonight and hopefully I can do two each day and have them done on Friday.  I have so much other crap to do though -- I was just outside raking more leaves since it's nice out and the trees are still dropping leaves!  It never ends.  I also cleaned part of one bed out and would love to get it mulched by this weekend, but time will tell.  I may just clean all my beds and then get a huge mulch delivery.





Disneymom1218 said:


> I have not sewn in a while, as we don;t have a trip planned as of yet. We MIGHT go in May for an adult only trip, if we can fit it in our budget. Anyway... I have a new neice arriving sometime on the Morning of Feb 2nd. We had the Baby shower yesterday and here is what I made for Baby Jayla Brie
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking(sorry the pics are so big)


Everything looks great!  Congrats on your new future niece.



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.


I love the fabrics in the dress -- very pretty.



tinkbell13 said:


> I like all three sets but agree that the first one is a little young for the age you are looking at. My DS, who is 11, agrees. He went back and forth between the second and third ones, he had specific things he liked about each of them. Can't wait to see what you and your DS choose!
> 
> 
> So cute! I love the fabrics and the applique!
> 
> I finally finished the messenger bag for my DS. Here is the front with the Mickey head applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My supermodel - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is about 1/3 bigger than the ones I made for the girls as my DS is a fair bit taller than them and I thought the other bags looked small when I "test fit" them on him. I also think I know what the problem was when appliquing the front - the black in the pattern of the material was throwing me off when doing the outline. And it was late at night and I need better lighting where I was sewing. I think I might set up a better area in our spare room to sew in, especially once I get the new machine. I don't really want to be lugging everything out to the dining room table all the time!


The bag turned out great!  My supermodel agrees with your supermodel and choose the Great Outdoors embroidery design (which means I need to dish out $7.95!!!  Pretty pricey for one design!



PurpleEars said:


> I don't know if you can put it on "sideways"?


It will definitely have to go sideways.  There just had better not be any error of margin -- I'd feel safer if the design was 6.9 inches!


----------



## cogero

Andrea

I think I would do a test stitch out for placement on a scrap piece of fabric to make sure it was right.


----------



## chellewashere

CluelessDisFan said:


> [/IMG]
> Sorry the pic is so big, first pic I've posted to disboards also it's upside down.
> It worked finally though.
> 
> DS's autograph quilt. His Granny is making after we spent a wonderful week at WDW collecting signatures for. He's super excited! She still has the batting to add and the quilting left.
> 
> Soon she'll start on DD. I can't wait to see how that one turns out.



FUNtastic!! Cant wait to see DD's one.



MindyCramer said:


> Please tell me you sell these. LOL, link please!
> 
> 
> And I just have one to share today, made this for myself for our disney trip in July! What can I say, i'm a kid at heart ;]



Love it..



MindyCramer said:


> I'm really into twirl skirts lately! Lol!
> 
> The last one is for my little sister for Disney on Ice!



Love love love the twirls!!



Meshell2002 said:


> Hi & welcome! this is not a selling board. The members that have Etsy stores usually have their ID name in their signatures (since DIS looks down on any kind of promotions)
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your DD is not having any girly curves developing it would be easy to alter the child patterns 1-3 sizes. Someone posted a link to the burda tutorial for pattern changes...its a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should look for a vintage machine....any vintage machine that works for under $150 is a bargain....a new machine in that price range would not compare in quality. I would check craigslist and yard sales. The singers from 1940-1960's are the easiest to find parts for. Consider getting one with a straight stitch and a zig zag to start. A few of the girls on here sew with vintage machines. can't wait to get my mom's soon!
> 
> 
> OK my internet was down for almost 3 days so sorry about the pic overload....a few recent projects...
> 
> I actually made myself a top and pants....sorry about the freaky looking swirled head.....bad hair day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of kids outfits for a charity craft booth my church sponsors, proceeds go to orphans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids went to school yesterday wearing their trip customs from November....I shamelessly let them wear them to school! DD outfit I posted before but she wasn't modeling it.



These are so great...one day I will have to try to make something for myself.
Love the disney outfits.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> Andrea
> 
> I think I would do a test stitch out for placement on a scrap piece of fabric to make sure it was right.



BRILLIANT idea!!!!   That way I don't ruin a shirt if it doesn't work out.  I did get one extra shirt too just in case.  And my shirts are in the wash as we speak -- now I know where Jiffy shirts gets their name from!

I'm sure I will be able to start on them tonight though.  DS has lots of homework and we have to do a bit of work on his massive Civil War report every night


----------



## chellewashere

MindyCramer said:


> This isn't disney, but its a dress I made today for my little sister


Love the colors and wow the owl is perfect



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My DD Brendi had her early ultrasound today,she's 16 weeks and they are having a GIRL! so i will have 6 dgd's and 2 dgs and 1 dgd angel. her name is Liberty / Libby ...they are still working on her middle name...Elli was so happy and Blaze was in shock,i don't think it was what he expected,the ultrasound that is...they had it showing on the wall in a 120" screen! she was moving all over the place and kept her hands up to her head/face most of the time,opened her sweet lil mouth and kept crossing her legs at the ankles...her Aunt Jennifer in Maine { David's sister} and her Aunt FattFatt here in GA{ my dd Candice who is pooh sized like me,she dubbed herself that on the day Elli was born almost 10 years ago ,she doesn't let them call her Candice! } got to watch it live through a link online...amazing technology!   afterward we went shopping and her Grandma/grandpa bought her a bunch of stuff { this is their 1st grandchild!!!! } and Momma & Daddy got her a dress and a high chiar and Nanna got some patterns for things to make for  her!lil shoes/shopping cart cover,quilt...it will all be in Minnie heads and pink/white polka dots and b/w damask... we are all so excited ..
> here is her profile...she's 3 1/2 oz and 4 ins. long to the rump...soooo tiny....and so perfect!!
> this is her full body profile,they couldn't get a face shot,,,she was playing hard to get!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Horray and congrats!!



weluvdizne said:


> Well, I finally broke down and talked dh into a PE770.  I love it and he thinks it's really cool.    I made a few shirts for a big give, and now have made a few things for my own kids.  Only thing I have pix of is my dd's shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration!  You all make such lovely creations!
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> wow!  Sorry the pix are so HUGE!


They came out great!!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I have not sewn in a while, as we don;t have a trip planned as of yet. We MIGHT go in May for an adult only trip, if we can fit it in our budget. Anyway... I have a new neice arriving sometime on the Morning of Feb 2nd. We had the Baby shower yesterday and here is what I made for Baby Jayla Brie
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, My DDs ages 9(in 2 days) and 7 are members of a Special Needs Cheer team. The Company that the Cheer team orders their sweat shirts and such from Does not really carry true pooh sized sweat shirts so.... Most of you might remember my Jack Skellington sweat shirt that I Hand appliqued, I took him off and added this Hand Applique for the High Voltage Allstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking(sorry the pics are so big)


Too cute love the colors on the taggy



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.


So beautiful!! Where does everyone find the cameo designs? Is that a grace dress?



tinkbell13 said:


> I like all three sets but agree that the first one is a little young for the age you are looking at. My DS, who is 11, agrees. He went back and forth between the second and third ones, he had specific things he liked about each of them. Can't wait to see what you and your DS choose!
> 
> 
> So cute! I love the fabrics and the applique!
> 
> I finally finished the messenger bag for my DS. Here is the front with the Mickey head applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, pockets for his MP3 player, headphones and an extra sharpie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back, pocket for his autograph book and sharpie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My supermodel - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is about 1/3 bigger than the ones I made for the girls as my DS is a fair bit taller than them and I thought the other bags looked small when I "test fit" them on him. I also think I know what the problem was when appliquing the front - the black in the pattern of the material was throwing me off when doing the outline. And it was late at night and I need better lighting where I was sewing. I think I might set up a better area in our spare room to sew in, especially once I get the new machine. I don't really want to be lugging everything out to the dining room table all the time!



NICE!!


----------



## chellewashere

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent projects.  I had just a scrap of the Ariel fabric left and then I found the pink t-shirt on sale for $2.  Therefore I had to create an outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that more of the Little Mermaid showed on the cuffs but I didn't have much leftover fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did this shirt:



Came out great!!


So now that I have been admiring everyones outfit for themselves I found a super cute minnie type dress that Im gonna some how try to make. Its kinda a halter type but I think I would need to change that top quite a bit since Im a little big on the top side and dont need anyone seeing what the Dr. gave me 
Does anyone know of a good dress pattern that would be simple but would be flowy too...does that make sense?

Im waiting for my DD to tell me what she wants to be for MNSSHP so I know if I have to buy or if I can try to make the costumes. Should be fun since she wants all 3 of us to be a theme


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Diane I love those. They are fabulous I used leftover fabric for a birthday gift today


Pictures????



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone -- I was just impatient because I wasn't finding much and those stick kids were the best camping set I could find.  DS thought they were too juvenile.  He picked "The Great Outdoors."  My t's should arrive tonight and hopefully I can do two each day and have them done on Friday.  I have so much other crap to do though -- I was just outside raking more leaves since it's nice out and the trees are still dropping leaves!  It never ends.  I also cleaned part of one bed out and would love to get it mulched by this weekend, but time will tell.  I may just clean all my beds and then get a huge mulch delivery.
> 
> 
> It will definitely have to go sideways.  There just had better not be any error of margin -- I'd feel safer if the design was 6.9 inches!


I  hope that the design fits ok.  Can't wait to see them all done.


----------



## tricia

Yes Tinkerbell is the Grace dress.  And the cameo designs come from Kira at www.cutebykira.com


----------



## Disney Yooper

I made my first taggie blanket.  It turned out really cute.






The front is really soft fleece.  






The back is a satiny material.


----------



## chellewashere

tricia said:


> Yes Tinkerbell is the Grace dress.  And the cameo designs come from Kira at www.cutebykira.com



thanks those cameos are amazing. The colors on the dress are amazing. How hard is the Grace dress? I bought it but really havent looked at it yet.


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkbell13 said:


> I like all three sets but agree that the first one is a little young for the age you are looking at. My DS, who is 11, agrees. He went back and forth between the second and third ones, he had specific things he liked about each of them. Can't wait to see what you and your DS choose!
> 
> 
> So cute! I love the fabrics and the applique!
> 
> I finally finished the messenger bag for my DS. Here is the front with the Mickey head applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, pockets for his MP3 player, headphones and an extra sharpie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back, pocket for his autograph book and sharpie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My supermodel - LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is about 1/3 bigger than the ones I made for the girls as my DS is a fair bit taller than them and I thought the other bags looked small when I "test fit" them on him. I also think I know what the problem was when appliquing the front - the black in the pattern of the material was throwing me off when doing the outline. And it was late at night and I need better lighting where I was sewing. I think I might set up a better area in our spare room to sew in, especially once I get the new machine. I don't really want to be lugging everything out to the dining room table all the time!



Good job on the bag. Looks like your supermodel likes it too!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent
> projects.  I had just a scrap of the Ariel fabric left and then I found the pink t-shirt on sale for $2.  Therefore I had to create an outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that more of the Little Mermaid showed on the cuffs but I didn't have much leftover fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did this shirt:



I like your logic, found a shirt and scarps so you HAD to make an outfit. I like both of them!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone -- I was just impatient because I wasn't finding much and those stick kids were the best camping set I could find.  DS thought they were too juvenile.  He picked "The Great Outdoors."  My t's should arrive tonight and hopefully I can do two each day and have them done on Friday.  I have so much other crap to do though -- I was just outside raking more leaves since it's nice out and the trees are still dropping leaves!  It never ends.  I also cleaned part of one bed out and would love to get it mulched by this weekend, but time will tell.  I may just clean all my beds and then get a huge mulch delivery.



To me it is just very odd to see someone commenting about raking in January. The only thing you can rake here is snow! At least it was around low to mid 30's today.



chellewashere said:


> So now that I have been admiring everyones outfit for themselves I found a super cute minnie type dress that Im gonna some how try to make. Its kinda a halter type but I think I would need to change that top quite a bit since Im a little big on the top side and dont need anyone seeing what the Dr. gave me
> Does anyone know of a good dress pattern that would be simple but would be flowy too...does that make sense?
> 
> Im waiting for my DD to tell me what she wants to be for MNSSHP so I know if I have to buy or if I can try to make the costumes. Should be fun since she wants all 3 of us to be a theme



I quite like the Jamie dress from SisBoom. It is simple and flowy. That's the dress I have on for my pic on the BG board. I can't wait to find out what your theme will be for MNSSHP!



Disney Yooper said:


> I made my first taggie blanket.  It turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front is really soft fleece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back is a satiny material.



Such cute fabric! I really like it!


So in my forgetfulness I forgot to wish everyone here a happy new year yesterday! A few people in my office are of Chinese descent so we had a mini-celebration. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## tricia

chellewashere said:


> thanks those cameos are amazing. The colors on the dress are amazing. How hard is the Grace dress? I bought it but really havent looked at it yet.



Not very hard. Maybe not appropriate if you are making your first dress, but if you have a bit of experience it is no problem.


----------



## weluvdizne

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent projects.  I had just a scrap of the Ariel fabric left and then I found the pink t-shirt on sale for $2.  Therefore I had to create an outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that more of the Little Mermaid showed on the cuffs but I didn't have much leftover fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did this shirt:


Just adorable!  Great idea to use the scrap.  Will have to remember that trick!




tricia said:


> Yes Tinkerbell is the Grace dress.  And the cameo designs come from Kira at www.cutebykira.com


Love the fabric combos.  I really like how the Grace dress turns out for everyone.  May have to break down and buy it next time they have a discount code on YCMT.  My dd name is Grace, so I know she will automatically love the dress! Your version turned out really nice!  



Disneymom1218 said:


> I have not sewn in a while, as we don;t have a trip planned as of yet. We MIGHT go in May for an adult only trip, if we can fit it in our budget. Anyway... I have a new neice arriving sometime on the Morning of Feb 2nd. We had the Baby shower yesterday and here is what I made for Baby Jayla Brie
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blankie and Taggie Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, My DDs ages 9(in 2 days) and 7 are members of a Special Needs Cheer team. The Company that the Cheer team orders their sweat shirts and such from Does not really carry true pooh sized sweat shirts so.... Most of you might remember my Jack Skellington sweat shirt that I Hand appliqued, I took him off and added this Hand Applique for the High Voltage Allstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking(sorry the pics are so big)


Congrats on the new niece.  Cute baby gifts.  Nice job on the cheer sweat shirt.  That's part of what got me looking into customs.  I didn't like many of the Disney pooh size choices.  Funny thing is, I haven't made anything for myself, just the kiddos!  



tricia said:


> Just wanted to share a Tinkerbell dress I made last weekend.  I hadn't realized how long it had been since I was on the Board.  Gotta check more often or I could miss some great stuff.


 Stop by more often. You make nice things and we like to see them.  



tinkbell13 said:


> I finally finished the messenger bag for my DS. Here is the front with the Mickey head applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside, pockets for his MP3 player, headphones and an extra sharpie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back, pocket for his autograph book and sharpie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My supermodel - LOL!


Nice job on the bag!  Hope you figure out a good solution for a new sewing space.


----------



## cburnett27

Everyone's projects look amazing!!  I had way too many to quote so thought an all-inclusive 'woohoo!!' would be best 

I have that same owl valentines fabric that i'm hoping to work with this weekend, I love it!!

Question too, not sure if its ok to ask this or not and really since i'm still new i'm not sure how much non-disney work you guys do but.... I'm looking desperately for some fabric and thought i'd see if anyone has any or has seen it anywhere.  Its Michael Miller - Java Bloom in Apple  (borrowing pic from etsy)


----------



## chellewashere

tricia said:


> Not very hard. Maybe not appropriate if you are making your first dress, but if you have a bit of experience it is no problem.



Thanks for getting back so quick. That is good to know. I am still patiently waiting for my new returned machine to arrive and I think this might be the first thing I try..out of my long list of things to try


----------



## livndisney

cburnett27 said:


> Everyone's projects look amazing!!  I had way too many to quote so thought an all-inclusive 'woohoo!!' would be best
> 
> I have that same owl valentines fabric that i'm hoping to work with this weekend, I love it!!
> 
> Question too, not sure if its ok to ask this or not and really since i'm still new i'm not sure how much non-disney work you guys do but.... I'm looking desperately for some fabric and thought i'd see if anyone has any or has seen it anywhere.  Its Michael Miller - Java Bloom in Apple  (borrowing pic from etsy)



http://www.monstermarketplace.com/fabric-boutique/lava-bloom-apple-remnant-29x44


----------



## Forevryoung

My best friend just told me that she's expecting baby #2. I made a lot for baby #1 and will replace the stuff that's worn (lots of large flannel blankets!) but the larger things that she used (a sling and mickey diaper bag) are still in good shape for the next one.

I've found bootie patterns but while cute they aren't practical and I know they come off easily.

What are your (useful) handmade baby favorites?

I have lots of time and a new machine


----------



## GrammytoMany

Forevryoung said:


> My best friend just told me that she's expecting baby #2. I made a lot for baby #1 and will replace the stuff that's worn (lots of large flannel blankets!) but the larger things that she used (a sling and mickey diaper bag) are still in good shape for the next one.
> 
> I've found bootie patterns but while cute they aren't practical and I know they come off easily.
> 
> What are your (useful) handmade baby favorites?
> 
> I have lots of time and a new machine



I made matching burp cloths and bibs and my daughter-in-law loves them.  I used nice soft flannel..used two different designs but matching in a way...for front and back.
Sheila


----------



## tricia

weluvdizne said:


> Stop by more often. You make nice things and we like to see them.
> 
> 
> space.



Aw, thank you. I don't sew as often as I would like. Work and life and stuff get in the way too often. In fact, I made this dress just to try out the fabric combination and the Grace pattern, it wasn't even meant for anyone.



chellewashere said:


> Thanks for getting back so quick. That is good to know. I am still patiently waiting for my new returned machine to arrive and I think this might be the first thing I try..out of my long list of things to try



You should have no problem with it.


----------



## cburnett27

Thanks, I did see that one but it says out of stock 



livndisney said:


> http://www.monstermarketplace.com/fabric-boutique/lava-bloom-apple-remnant-29x44


----------



## Meshell2002

Forevryoung said:


> My best friend just told me that she's expecting baby #2. I made a lot for baby #1 and will replace the stuff that's worn (lots of large flannel blankets!) but the larger things that she used (a sling and mickey diaper bag) are still in good shape for the next one.
> 
> I've found bootie patterns but while cute they aren't practical and I know they come off easily.
> 
> What are your (useful) handmade baby favorites?
> 
> I have lots of time and a new machine



burp cloths...my last kid had bad reflux 

I liked single layer knit recieving blankets (the homemade ones were larger than the store bought and my kids were long babies) mine were 40 x 40, they also made good floor blankets.  Really you just cut it into a square, hemming is optional, but it is prettier that way.

How about a special outfit? Even if the child is the same gender it's nice to have something new for pictures, ect.


----------



## VBAndrea

I lost the quote of the animal taggie -- but's it's adorable 




PurpleEars said:


> To me it is just very odd to see someone commenting about raking in January. The only thing you can rake here is snow! At least it was around low to mid 30's today.


The goal here is to get all the raking done before the snow falls.  That didn't happen last year and the kids made a huge snowball that was laden with leaves.  When the snow melted there was a nice pile of leaves where there snow ball was.  We usually get about one snow fall per year but it's been unusually warm this year -- just a few cold days.  It was at least in the 60's yesterday but is supposed to be in the 50's today and I likely won't get any yard work done b/c I need to bake a carrot cake and work on the t's.



cburnett27 said:


> Everyone's projects look amazing!!  I had way too many to quote so thought an all-inclusive 'woohoo!!' would be best
> 
> I have that same owl valentines fabric that i'm hoping to work with this weekend, I love it!!
> 
> Question too, not sure if its ok to ask this or not and really since i'm still new i'm not sure how much non-disney work you guys do but.... I'm looking desperately for some fabric and thought i'd see if anyone has any or has seen it anywhere.  Its Michael Miller - Java Bloom in Apple  (borrowing pic from etsy)


I see you already got your answer but I think all of us here do non-dis related work as well as Disney.  I currently only do Disney items for Big Gives since we can't afford to go to Dis any time soon 



Forevryoung said:


> My best friend just told me that she's expecting baby #2. I made a lot for baby #1 and will replace the stuff that's worn (lots of large flannel blankets!) but the larger things that she used (a sling and mickey diaper bag) are still in good shape for the next one.
> 
> I've found bootie patterns but while cute they aren't practical and I know they come off easily.
> 
> What are your (useful) handmade baby favorites?
> 
> I have lots of time and a new machine


Burp cloths, burp cloths and burp cloths.  Did I mention burp cloths?  You can find tons of free patterns and tut  on line.  My favorite to make are raggy flannel ones in large peanut shapes.  I do two coordinating flannels.  To me burp cloths are the best b/c they are always needed and the child never outgrows them.  They are cute too if you do a matching onseie or bib with them.  The other gift I just made was a taggy blanket.  Look on Pinterest for baby git ideas -- I have a whole bunch of things bookmarked, but burp cloths are so practical you just can't go wrong.


----------



## dianemom2

Forevryoung said:


> What are your (useful) handmade baby favorites?
> 
> I have lots of time and a new machine



I agree with everybody else about the burp cloths.  I also like the Sisboom Carly Baby Bubble romper pattern.  I've made that pattern several times and it is pretty easy.  Turns out very cute too.   For baby boys I also love JonJons. I don't have a pattern for those right now since nobody I know has had a baby boy in quite a while.


----------



## Taja

Loving everything!  *LOL* 

I used to be fairly active on earlier Disboutiquers' threads (three or four years ago!), but I can't begin to keep up with the posts! Most of my sewing is adult garments--mostly office appropriate and somewhat boring other than construction techniques!  

Now I have the joy of sewing for a four-year-old lass. I'm going to begin making some AG clothes--well, not for an actual AG doll, just one of the generic 18" dolls, unfortunately. Miss Abigail Elisabeth (we call her Abi) will be five in October and I'm not comfortable spending that much on a doll until she learns how to take care of them just a little bit better! *LOL* If she does well with this one and enjoys it, I'll consider buying an AG doll for the Christmas following her 6th birthday (2013). We'll see. I expect to start sewing around Memorial Day weekend. It's usually hot by then, so I'm looking for indoor projects! *LOL*

I love the Ariel outfit. 

I think I'm going to steal the idea for PJs or a nightgown for Abi. Possibly a shorts outfit. She's four, but very tall for her age, so I try to make things that are fun but don't look too toddler-ish for her height. Most people think she is about 6 or 7 when they see her--and discover just how young she is when she talks! Her vocabulary is quite extensive, but her voice and mannerisms are age-appropriate. Very much like her mother!   Both of her parents are tall--mom is a shade under 6' and dad is 6'5". 



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent projects.  I had just a scrap of the Ariel fabric left and then I found the pink t-shirt on sale for $2.  Therefore I had to create an outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that more of the Little Mermaid showed on the cuffs but I didn't have much leftover fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did this shirt:




I'll return to lurking with occasional comments until I begin producing things that are more interesting than design, pattern drafting and garment construction techniques! *LOL*


----------



## aripantaloon

Hello sewing experts!  I need some sewing help.  I want to make my girls some stepsister dresses to wear to 1900 Park Fair for dinner.  I found a great tutorial online that shows you how to make a Cindy dress.  However, the front of the bodice of the stepsisters dresses that I want to do (I saw some on ebay that were beautiful, but WAY out of my price range, so I'm using them as inspiration.) have a bodice that comes down in a point.  

My problem is that I don't have a clue as to how to measure, cut, and attach the skirt part to the bodice so that the hem is even.  I looked at a Disney Store Cindy costume that we have that also has a pointed bodice, but it's not much help.  The bodice is lined.  The skirt part looks to be attached in parts.  First, a small strip that shows about 1" or so is attached to the bodice.  Another strip that is also showing about 1" is attached to the previous strip.  Then the actual skirt panels are attached to the second strip and have a serged top.  I measured and the point of the bodice comes down 3" past the part at the side seams.  The skirt panels are about 2" longer at the side seams than they are at the front center.   

Is there a particular pattern that I can use that has instructions that has puffed short sleeves, a pointed bodice, peplum, and a long skirt?

Also, where is a good place online to buy some satin for this project?


----------



## mamommy

Hi Everyone,
I've been a faithful lurker on this thread for some time. You've always been very helpful when I jump in with a question, but I never officially joined in because I'm always afraid that I won't be able to keep up with this thread. I still won't be able to keep up, but I figure it's time to delurk anyway. I just finished my first applique (well second if you count the test run) on my brand new PE770 and I needed someone to share it with. I figured you all would be the only ones to understand 

Here it is:





This will be turned into DD's AK dress for our trip in April (YAY!). I had quite a few issues with it - the test went much easier, but I think it turned out OK. I can't believe how much bigger than the 4x4" design this is. I've had an SE400 for about a year but never dreamed I would enjoy machine embroidery so much. I've done a lot with that little machine, but I was ready to upgrade and DH said ok.

Anyway, since I'm sharing, here is DS's AK shirt for the upcoming trip:





And here are DD and DS on our previous trip in 2010. These were the only 2 sets of outfits I made for that trip. I found this thread too late!! I have so many more plans this time. I hope I can get them all done. The clock is ticking!


----------



## chellewashere

aripantaloon said:


> Hello sewing experts!  I need some sewing help.  I want to make my girls some stepsister dresses to wear to 1900 Park Fair for dinner.  I found a great tutorial online that shows you how to make a Cindy dress.  However, the front of the bodice of the stepsisters dresses that I want to do (I saw some on ebay that were beautiful, but WAY out of my price range, so I'm using them as inspiration.) have a bodice that comes down in a point.
> 
> My problem is that I don't have a clue as to how to measure, cut, and attach the skirt part to the bodice so that the hem is even.  I looked at a Disney Store Cindy costume that we have that also has a pointed bodice, but it's not much help.  The bodice is lined.  The skirt part looks to be attached in parts.  First, a small strip that shows about 1" or so is attached to the bodice.  Another strip that is also showing about 1" is attached to the previous strip.  Then the actual skirt panels are attached to the second strip and have a serged top.  I measured and the point of the bodice comes down 3" past the part at the side seams.  The skirt panels are about 2" longer at the side seams than they are at the front center.
> 
> Is there a particular pattern that I can use that has instructions that has puffed short sleeves, a pointed bodice, peplum, and a long skirt?
> 
> Also, where is a good place online to buy some satin for this project?



Cant help with most of this, but I know CarlaC has the pelum on her blog
http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html hope this helps a little


----------



## mamommy

aripantaloon said:


> Is there a particular pattern that I can use that has instructions that has puffed short sleeves, a pointed bodice, peplum, and a long skirt?
> 
> Also, where is a good place online to buy some satin for this project?



If you are comfortable with commercial patterns, I am sure the big 3 pattern makers would have something. I used this one to make DD a rapunzel dress and it looks like something that would work for you:

http://butterick.mccall.com/b4320-products-1746.php?page_id=386

I'm sure others have better suggestions for online fabric shopping, but fabric.com might be a good place to start. Good Luck!


----------



## chellewashere

mamommy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been a faithful lurker on this thread for some time. You've always been very helpful when I jump in with a question, but I never officially joined in because I'm always afraid that I won't be able to keep up with this thread. I still won't be able to keep up, but I figure it's time to delurk anyway. I just finished my first applique (well second if you count the test run) on my brand new PE770 and I needed someone to share it with. I figured you all would be the only ones to understand
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be turned into DD's AK dress for our trip in April (YAY!). I had quite a few issues with it - the test went much easier, but I think it turned out OK. I can't believe how much bigger than the 4x4" design this is. I've had an SE400 for about a year but never dreamed I would enjoy machine embroidery so much. I've done a lot with that little machine, but I was ready to upgrade and DH said ok.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm sharing, here is DS's AK shirt for the upcoming trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are DD and DS on our previous trip in 2010. These were the only 2 sets of outfits I made for that trip. I found this thread too late!! I have so many more plans this time. I hope I can get them all done. The clock is ticking!



Awesome they came out great. Now Im really missing my machine I never got to play with 

Hope you have fun making awesome outfits for this trip!!


----------



## aripantaloon

chellewashere said:


> Cant help with most of this, but I know CarlaC has the pelum on her blog
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/simply-sweet-storytime.html hope this helps a little



That helped with the peplum!  Thank you!



mamommy said:


> If you are comfortable with commercial patterns, I am sure the big 3 pattern makers would have something. I used this one to make DD a rapunzel dress and it looks like something that would work for you:
> 
> http://butterick.mccall.com/b4320-products-1746.php?page_id=386
> 
> I'm sure others have better suggestions for online fabric shopping, but fabric.com might be a good place to start. Good Luck!



Awesome pattern!  Thank you!  The pink dress looks very much like what I want.  I'm ordering this pattern (in both sizes since my girls are, of course, in both).


----------



## weluvdizne

mamommy said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be turned into DD's AK dress for our trip in April (YAY!). I had quite a few issues with it - the test went much easier, but I think it turned out OK. I can't believe how much bigger than the 4x4" design this is. I've had an SE400 for about a year but never dreamed I would enjoy machine embroidery so much. I've done a lot with that little machine, but I was ready to upgrade and DH said ok.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm sharing, here is DS's AK shirt for the upcoming trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are DD and DS on our previous trip in 2010. These were the only 2 sets of outfits I made for that trip. I found this thread too late!! I have so many more plans this time. I hope I can get them all done. The clock is ticking!



Great job! Can't tell it's your first.  Your previous outfits are very nice and your kiddos are adorable!


----------



## weluvdizne

I am like a kid in a candy store!  I am having so much fun with my PE770.  Wish I would have broken down and bought one sooner!  
Here's some of what I've been having fun with lately:












Why are my pix always so huge???

Thanks for looking!


----------



## miprender

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of my most recent projects.  I had just a scrap of the Ariel fabric left and then I found the pink t-shirt on sale for $2.  Therefore I had to create an outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that more of the Little Mermaid showed on the cuffs but I didn't have much leftover fabric to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I did this shirt:



 Sounds like a great reason to me to make an outfit



Disney Yooper said:


> I made my first taggie blanket.  It turned out really cute.



Great job



Taja said:


> Loving everything!  *LOL*
> 
> I used to be fairly active on earlier Disboutiquers' threads (three or four years ago!), but I can't begin to keep up with the posts! Most of my sewing is adult garments--mostly office appropriate and somewhat boring other than construction techniques!
> 
> Now I have the joy of sewing for a four-year-old lass. I'm going to begin making some AG clothes--well, not for an actual AG doll, just one of the generic 18" dolls, unfortunately. Miss Abigail Elisabeth (we call her Abi) will be five in October and I'm not comfortable spending that much on a doll until she learns how to take care of them just a little bit better! *LOL* If she does well with this one and enjoys it, I'll consider buying an AG doll for the Christmas following her 6th birthday (2013). We'll see. I expect to start sewing around Memorial Day weekend. It's usually hot by then, so I'm looking for indoor projects! *LOL*
> 
> I love the Ariel outfit.



 back



aripantaloon said:


> Also, where is a good place online to buy some satin for this project?



I've never worked with Satin but do you have Joanne's near you? Sign up on their mailing list and you will get lots of coupons to use.



mamommy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been a faithful lurker on this thread for some time. You've always been very helpful when I jump in with a question, but I never officially joined in because I'm always afraid that I won't be able to keep up with this thread. I still won't be able to keep up, but I figure it's time to delurk anyway. I just finished my first applique (well second if you count the test run) on my brand new PE770 and I needed someone to share it with. I figured you all would be the only ones to understand
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be turned into DD's AK dress for our trip in April (YAY!). I had quite a few issues with it - the test went much easier, but I think it turned out OK. I can't believe how much bigger than the 4x4" design this is. I've had an SE400 for about a year but never dreamed I would enjoy machine embroidery so much. I've done a lot with that little machine, but I was ready to upgrade and DH said ok.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm sharing, here is DS's AK shirt for the upcoming trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are DD and DS on our previous trip in 2010. These were the only 2 sets of outfits I made for that trip. I found this thread too late!! I have so many more plans this time. I hope I can get them all done. The clock is ticking!



Congrats on getting your new machine. Your designs came out great but is the Mufasa one done by hand? It seems so big.



weluvdizne said:


> I am like a kid in a candy store!  I am having so much fun with my PE770.  Wish I would have broken down and bought one sooner!
> Here's some of what I've been having fun with lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my pix always so huge???
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love my PE770


----------



## mamommy

miprender said:


> Congrats on getting your new machine. Your designs came out great but is the Mufasa one done by hand? It seems so big.



Yes, the grown up Simba on DS's shirt and the outfits from our 2010 trip were done by hand. These were before I got the new machine   The baby simba in the first picture was the first design I tried on the PE770. I will probably continue to do most of DS's shirts by hand - I like BIG appliques


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> The goal here is to get all the raking done before the snow falls.  That didn't happen last year and the kids made a huge snowball that was laden with leaves.  When the snow melted there was a nice pile of leaves where there snow ball was.  We usually get about one snow fall per year but it's been unusually warm this year -- just a few cold days.  It was at least in the 60's yesterday but is supposed to be in the 50's today and I likely won't get any yard work done b/c I need to bake a carrot cake and work on the t's.



Now I understand about the need to rake leaves. Hmmm carrot cake, yum!



Taja said:


> Loving everything!  *LOL*
> 
> I used to be fairly active on earlier Disboutiquers' threads (three or four years ago!), but I can't begin to keep up with the posts! Most of my sewing is adult garments--mostly office appropriate and somewhat boring other than construction techniques!
> 
> Now I have the joy of sewing for a four-year-old lass. I'm going to begin making some AG clothes--well, not for an actual AG doll, just one of the generic 18" dolls, unfortunately. Miss Abigail Elisabeth (we call her Abi) will be five in October and I'm not comfortable spending that much on a doll until she learns how to take care of them just a little bit better! *LOL* If she does well with this one and enjoys it, I'll consider buying an AG doll for the Christmas following her 6th birthday (2013). We'll see. I expect to start sewing around Memorial Day weekend. It's usually hot by then, so I'm looking for indoor projects! *LOL*
> 
> I love the Ariel outfit.
> 
> I think I'm going to steal the idea for PJs or a nightgown for Abi. Possibly a shorts outfit. She's four, but very tall for her age, so I try to make things that are fun but don't look too toddler-ish for her height. Most people think she is about 6 or 7 when they see her--and discover just how young she is when she talks! Her vocabulary is quite extensive, but her voice and mannerisms are age-appropriate. Very much like her mother!   Both of her parents are tall--mom is a shade under 6' and dad is 6'5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll return to lurking with occasional comments until I begin producing things that are more interesting than design, pattern drafting and garment construction techniques! *LOL*



Welcome back! I would be interested in seeing your adult clothing work! They are not boring.



mamommy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been a faithful lurker on this thread for some time. You've always been very helpful when I jump in with a question, but I never officially joined in because I'm always afraid that I won't be able to keep up with this thread. I still won't be able to keep up, but I figure it's time to delurk anyway. I just finished my first applique (well second if you count the test run) on my brand new PE770 and I needed someone to share it with. I figured you all would be the only ones to understand
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be turned into DD's AK dress for our trip in April (YAY!). I had quite a few issues with it - the test went much easier, but I think it turned out OK. I can't believe how much bigger than the 4x4" design this is. I've had an SE400 for about a year but never dreamed I would enjoy machine embroidery so much. I've done a lot with that little machine, but I was ready to upgrade and DH said ok.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm sharing, here is DS's AK shirt for the upcoming trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are DD and DS on our previous trip in 2010. These were the only 2 sets of outfits I made for that trip. I found this thread too late!! I have so many more plans this time. I hope I can get them all done. The clock is ticking!



Great job! (Both on the 770 and your hand applique!)



weluvdizne said:


> I am like a kid in a candy store!  I am having so much fun with my PE770.  Wish I would have broken down and bought one sooner!
> Here's some of what I've been having fun with lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my pix always so huge???
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Super cute! We like BIG pictures around here!


----------



## VBAndrea

mamommy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've been a faithful lurker on this thread for some time. You've always been very helpful when I jump in with a question, but I never officially joined in because I'm always afraid that I won't be able to keep up with this thread. I still won't be able to keep up, but I figure it's time to delurk anyway. I just finished my first applique (well second if you count the test run) on my brand new PE770 and I needed someone to share it with. I figured you all would be the only ones to understand
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be turned into DD's AK dress for our trip in April (YAY!). I had quite a few issues with it - the test went much easier, but I think it turned out OK. I can't believe how much bigger than the 4x4" design this is. I've had an SE400 for about a year but never dreamed I would enjoy machine embroidery so much. I've done a lot with that little machine, but I was ready to upgrade and DH said ok.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm sharing, here is DS's AK shirt for the upcoming trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are DD and DS on our previous trip in 2010. These were the only 2 sets of outfits I made for that trip. I found this thread too late!! I have so many more plans this time. I hope I can get them all done. The clock is ticking!


Yay on your first project on the PE770!!!!  I love the one you did by hand as well.  I love doing them by hand as well as you can create exactly what you want.  Of course yesterday I was doing size Youth large t's so I was able to clean while they were stitching -- can't do that when you're doing a project by hand.



weluvdizne said:


> I am like a kid in a candy store!  I am having so much fun with my PE770.  Wish I would have broken down and bought one sooner!
> Here's some of what I've been having fun with lately:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my pix always so huge???
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Fabulous!  Keep your pics huge -- I highly prefer huge pics and we can thumbnail them when quoting.  I said the same thing after I got my machine.  I contemplated not getting one b/c my kids were getting older, but I justified it with BG's.  But I really use it a lot for my own kids as well so it was a great purchase.



PurpleEars said:


> Now I understand about the need to rake leaves. Hmmm carrot cake, yum!


I did my two shirts for the day first and then the carrot cake.  I barely got it done in time -- I forgot how long it takes to grate 3 cups of carrots by hand.  I don't have a good food processor but our blender does have a little attachment and next time I'm trying them in there.  DS gets a carrot cake every year for his birthday -- it's his favorite.  However, he's getting a box mix yellow cake for his sleepover party (he hates chocolate).


----------



## RMAMom

Did anyone see the the Retro Inspired Todays Special Singer on HSN today?

http://www.hsn.com/todays-special_xh.aspx?ocm=todspc&cm_re=billboard-_-TS-_-SingerAnnivEditionSewingMachine_shopnow

I don't need it, I have a brother sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine 
so why do I want this?


----------



## Daisy'sMama

aripantaloon said:


> Hello sewing experts!  I need some sewing help.  I want to make my girls some stepsister dresses to wear to 1900 Park Fair for dinner.  I found a great tutorial online that shows you how to make a Cindy dress.  However, the front of the bodice of the stepsisters dresses that I want to do (I saw some on ebay that were beautiful, but WAY out of my price range, so I'm using them as inspiration.) have a bodice that comes down in a point.
> 
> My problem is that I don't have a clue as to how to measure, cut, and attach the skirt part to the bodice so that the hem is even.  I looked at a Disney Store Cindy costume that we have that also has a pointed bodice, but it's not much help.  The bodice is lined.  The skirt part looks to be attached in parts.  First, a small strip that shows about 1" or so is attached to the bodice.  Another strip that is also showing about 1" is attached to the previous strip.  Then the actual skirt panels are attached to the second strip and have a serged top.  I measured and the point of the bodice comes down 3" past the part at the side seams.  The skirt panels are about 2" longer at the side seams than they are at the front center.
> 
> Is there a particular pattern that I can use that has instructions that has puffed short sleeves, a pointed bodice, peplum, and a long skirt?
> 
> Also, where is a good place online to buy some satin for this project?



If you don't mind commercial patterns (I don't), McCalls has exactly what you are looking for. I just made two of them last week.

Good luck!
Stephanie


----------



## chellewashere

So Lorelei has decided that we need to be Tinkerbell and clan for MNSSHP. So here is my dilemma..she will be Tinkerbell her dad will be John Darling (ez enough costume to make) but she wants me to be Wendy. Do you think the Jamie will work for that kind of costume if I just make it longer? If not what pattern do you think could make it work?
Im cheating on Tink...gonna get a bright green tutu and then embroider a shirt with Tink on it  and then get some wings.


----------



## etedesco

Hi! I was searching around the internet for inspiration and I found your board! 

I am new to my sewing/embroidery machine (Brother SE400) but I can convinced that I'm going to successfully make outfits for my 17-mo old son when I take him to WDW for the first time in March. You all have been such an inspiration!

I was lurking and found some amazing bags that DMGeurts made. Does anyone know how much she charges for them?

Also, how I can volunteer to help with the Wish clothes?

Thanks! Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hello Everyone! It has been a while since I have been on here. I am on the Facebook group though. It has been busy here between me tearing my ACL in Oct, our family trip in November, and havig the ACL repaired at the end of December. I have been doing some sewing in that time and some digitizing. Including listing a bunch of stuff in my shop. I will be going back to work soon so that will impact my sewing time. I haven't caught up on any of the thread yet but thought I would post a few pictures of a couple things I have made.
Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!




I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example. 




Here is a new dress I made Evangeline - lots of twirl!




I wish I had a good pic of their AK outfits all together


----------



## RMAMom

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been a while since I have been on here. I am on the Facebook group though. It has been busy here between me tearing my ACL in Oct, our family trip in November, and havig the ACL repaired at the end of December. I have been doing some sewing in that time and some digitizing. Including listing a bunch of stuff in my shop. I will be going back to work soon so that will impact my sewing time. I haven't caught up on any of the thread yet but thought I would post a few pictures of a couple things I have made.
> Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new dress I made Evangeline - lots of twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a good pic of their AK outfits all together



Hey Stranger, nice to "see"you. I'm sorry about the ACL, that sounds painful
love the aurora and Tiara dress. Your baby is getting big (how does that happen so fast) You are inspiring me with the ITH bags, I keep saying I am going to try that and I never seem to get to it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

RubberDuckey - could you please tell me if you used a pattern for your beautiful Aurora dress?
It's perfect!
Thanks.


----------



## chellewashere

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been a while since I have been on here. I am on the Facebook group though. It has been busy here between me tearing my ACL in Oct, our family trip in November, and havig the ACL repaired at the end of December. I have been doing some sewing in that time and some digitizing. Including listing a bunch of stuff in my shop. I will be going back to work soon so that will impact my sewing time. I haven't caught up on any of the thread yet but thought I would post a few pictures of a couple things I have made.
> Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new dress I made Evangeline - lots of twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a good pic of their AK outfits all together



OMGoodness how totally beautiful this all is. Must not let DD in the room and see the dress or the skirt set. What pattern did you use on that adorable layer dress? And can I just say great choice on the UTLEY jersey..Go Phils!!


----------



## VBAndrea

etedesco said:


> Hi! I was searching around the internet for inspiration and I found your board!
> 
> I am new to my sewing/embroidery machine (Brother SE400) but I can convinced that I'm going to successfully make outfits for my 17-mo old son when I take him to WDW for the first time in March. You all have been such an inspiration!
> 
> I was lurking and found some amazing bags that DMGeurts made. Does anyone know how much she charges for them?
> 
> Also, how I can volunteer to help with the Wish clothes?
> 
> Thanks! Nice to meet all of you!


Welcome!

D sells her bags in her etsy store.  Her shop name is SerendipiD Boutique.  At least I think she sells them there -- if they are not listed just send her a PM and she can let you know what she charges.

To be a part of the Big Give just click on the link in my signature.  You need to get approved but I think you usually can get approved in just a couple of days.  There are only a couple of gives going on right now and I think they are pretty well accounted for, but I'm sure a new one will pop up soon.  If you have any problems contact Teresa -- she's in charge of the BG board.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been a while since I have been on here. I am on the Facebook group though. It has been busy here between me tearing my ACL in Oct, our family trip in November, and havig the ACL repaired at the end of December. I have been doing some sewing in that time and some digitizing. Including listing a bunch of stuff in my shop. I will be going back to work soon so that will impact my sewing time. I haven't caught up on any of the thread yet but thought I would post a few pictures of a couple things I have made.
> Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new dress I made Evangeline - lots of twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a good pic of their AK outfits all together


Sorry about the ACL.  That can't be any fun.  Your outfits are beautiful as usual.  I especially love the Aurora.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Thank You!
Aurora is made from a Simplicity pattern - I am at therapy now so I don't have the pattern number.


----------



## tinkbell13

Wow, TMTQ individually again. See what happens when you don't check the thread for a couple of days! Too busy watching embroidery machine how to videos. Good thing too because it came today!!!  I'm heading upstairs to unpack it now. Can't wait to start it up. I have to run out later and get some stuff since I wasn't planning a fabric store trip until the weekend because they said it wouldn't be here until next week. Yay for fast shipping!


----------



## cogero

etedesco said:


> Hi! I was searching around the internet for inspiration and I found your board!
> 
> I am new to my sewing/embroidery machine (Brother SE400) but I can convinced that I'm going to successfully make outfits for my 17-mo old son when I take him to WDW for the first time in March. You all have been such an inspiration!
> 
> I was lurking and found some amazing bags that DMGeurts made. Does anyone know how much she charges for them?
> 
> Also, how I can volunteer to help with the Wish clothes?
> 
> Thanks! Nice to meet all of you!



Aren't Ds creations the best. We are the owner of some doll clothes and a few wallets we will get a bag when I can decide what I want on it.

I started with a SE-400 it is a great little machine



tinkbell13 said:


> Wow, TMTQ individually again. See what happens when you don't check the thread for a couple of days! Too busy watching embroidery machine how to videos. Good thing too because it came today!!!  I'm heading upstairs to unpack it now. Can't wait to start it up. I have to run out later and get some stuff since I wasn't planning a fabric store trip until the weekend because they said it wouldn't be here until next week. Yay for fast shipping!



Have fun with your new machine


----------



## ivey_family

chellewashere said:


> So Lorelei has decided that we need to be Tinkerbell and clan for MNSSHP. So here is my dilemma..she will be Tinkerbell her dad will be John Darling (ez enough costume to make) but she wants me to be Wendy. Do you think the Jamie will work for that kind of costume if I just make it longer? If not what pattern do you think could make it work?
> Im cheating on Tink...gonna get a bright green tutu and then embroider a shirt with Tink on it  and then get some wings.



I haven't really looked at the Jaime, but I was cleaning my sewing room yesterday and ran across Simplicity 4055 in my stash.  With some minor changes, I think it would make a really nice Wendy!



etedesco said:


> Hi! I was searching around the internet for inspiration and I found your board!
> 
> I am new to my sewing/embroidery machine (Brother SE400) but I can convinced that I'm going to successfully make outfits for my 17-mo old son when I take him to WDW for the first time in March. You all have been such an inspiration!
> 
> I was lurking and found some amazing bags that DMGeurts made. Does anyone know how much she charges for them?
> 
> Also, how I can volunteer to help with the Wish clothes?
> 
> Thanks! Nice to meet all of you!



Welcome!!  Good luck with your plans for new outfits!  We're all here to help!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been a while since I have been on here. I am on the Facebook group though. It has been busy here between me tearing my ACL in Oct, our family trip in November, and havig the ACL repaired at the end of December. I have been doing some sewing in that time and some digitizing. Including listing a bunch of stuff in my shop. I will be going back to work soon so that will impact my sewing time. I haven't caught up on any of the thread yet but thought I would post a few pictures of a couple things I have made.
> Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example.



I'm sorry to hear about your ACL!  Ouch!  I love all the outfits, but especially this Aurora!  So pretty!


Beth Update (My vintage Singer, not our fellow board member  ):  She is now freed from her old table and sitting on my sewing counter with Jo and Meg.  I've got a few cleaning items to pick up yet, but I'm starting to strip her down today and will be working on re-wiring and a total cleaning this weekend!  I cannot wait!  

Andrea - any pics yet of the shirts for your son's party?  (Not like you're busy or anything.   )

Regards,
C.


----------



## Meshell2002

RMAMom said:


> Did anyone see the the Retro Inspired Todays Special Singer on HSN today?
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/todays-special_xh.aspx?ocm=todspc&cm_re=billboard-_-TS-_-SingerAnnivEditionSewingMachine_shopnow
> 
> I don't need it, I have a brother sewing machine, serger and embroidery machine
> so why do I want this?



Because its so cute. 



etedesco said:


> Hi! I was searching around the internet for inspiration and I found your board!
> 
> I am new to my sewing/embroidery machine (Brother SE400) but I can convinced that I'm going to successfully make outfits for my 17-mo old son when I take him to WDW for the first time in March. You all have been such an inspiration!
> 
> I was lurking and found some amazing bags that DMGeurts made. Does anyone know how much she charges for them?
> 
> Also, how I can volunteer to help with the Wish clothes?
> 
> Thanks! Nice to meet all of you!



looks like your question was answered....so


----------



## RMAMom

chellewashere said:


> So Lorelei has decided that we need to be Tinkerbell and clan for MNSSHP. So here is my dilemma..she will be Tinkerbell her dad will be John Darling (ez enough costume to make) but she wants me to be Wendy. Do you think the Jamie will work for that kind of costume if I just make it longer? If not what pattern do you think could make it work?
> Im cheating on Tink...gonna get a bright green tutu and then embroider a shirt with Tink on it  and then get some wings.



I think the Meghan Peasant would be perfect for Wendy.
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/meghan-peasant-dress-tops-for-women-sizes-misses-0-18-womens-1x-3x.htm



Meshell2002 said:


> Because its so cute.



It is so cute and I love that circle flower foot!


----------



## ScotsMinnie

Ladies I am a real lurker on this board and I just have to say what beautiful things you make.  I have serious sewing envy!


----------



## livndisney

I think I may have to resign my membership to the boutique board........ I got a new embroidery machine before Christmas and it is still wrapped and in the box.


----------



## mphalens

livndisney said:


> I think I may have to resign my membership to the boutique board........ I got a new embroidery machine before Christmas and it is still wrapped and in the box.



No worries, I'll message you my address - how sweet you wanted to regift me one of your presents


----------



## livndisney

mphalens said:


> No worries, I'll message you my address - how sweet you wanted to regift me one of your presents



Will you also take all the projects I am supposted to make with it and get them done?


----------



## Corrine 1973

So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
















It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
One more to finish up tomarrow.


----------



## weluvdizne

Corrine 1973 said:


> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.



Nice job! I think it looks great.  Fabulous outfit!


----------



## cogero

Corrine 1973 said:


> So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.




This is absolutely fabulous. I totally love it.


----------



## dianemom2

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new dress I made Evangeline - lots of twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a good pic of their AK outfits all together


Sorry to hear about your ACL.  I am sure that was very painful!  I love all the outfits.  The Aurora dress is wonderful and the AK outfits are great!



Corrine 1973 said:


> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.


That turned out great!  I love the colors that you used and the animal print Minnie with the crown is really cute!


----------



## sherette7769

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> RubberDuckey - could you please tell me if you used a pattern for your beautiful Aurora dress?
> It's perfect!
> Thanks.



It looks like Simplicity 9384.  It's an older pattern that is out of print, thus people trying to sell them online for $30 or more.  If you look for the pattern, I would suggest you look at your local fabric store first.  I found mine recently at JoAnn's for less than $10.  It's worth a look!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I did my two shirts for the day first and then the carrot cake.  I barely got it done in time -- I forgot how long it takes to grate 3 cups of carrots by hand.  I don't have a good food processor but our blender does have a little attachment and next time I'm trying them in there.  DS gets a carrot cake every year for his birthday -- it's his favorite.  However, he's getting a box mix yellow cake for his sleepover party (he hates chocolate).



Making a carrot cake is on my to-try list. I am making a banana cake for guests this weekend. Your DS is one of the few people I know who doesn't like chocolate.



chellewashere said:


> So Lorelei has decided that we need to be Tinkerbell and clan for MNSSHP. So here is my dilemma..she will be Tinkerbell her dad will be John Darling (ez enough costume to make) but she wants me to be Wendy. Do you think the Jamie will work for that kind of costume if I just make it longer? If not what pattern do you think could make it work?
> Im cheating on Tink...gonna get a bright green tutu and then embroider a shirt with Tink on it  and then get some wings.



I second Mary's suggestion on the Meghan peasant. That pattern is even easier than the Jamie!



etedesco said:


> Hi! I was searching around the internet for inspiration and I found your board!
> 
> I am new to my sewing/embroidery machine (Brother SE400) but I can convinced that I'm going to successfully make outfits for my 17-mo old son when I take him to WDW for the first time in March. You all have been such an inspiration!
> 
> I was lurking and found some amazing bags that DMGeurts made. Does anyone know how much she charges for them?
> 
> Also, how I can volunteer to help with the Wish clothes?
> 
> Thanks! Nice to meet all of you!



I think Andrea answered your questions so I will just say welcome!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hello Everyone! It has been a while since I have been on here. I am on the Facebook group though. It has been busy here between me tearing my ACL in Oct, our family trip in November, and havig the ACL repaired at the end of December. I have been doing some sewing in that time and some digitizing. Including listing a bunch of stuff in my shop. I will be going back to work soon so that will impact my sewing time. I haven't caught up on any of the thread yet but thought I would post a few pictures of a couple things I have made.
> Joci wanted a real Aurora dress. So "we" made it Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bunch of ITH wristlets for Christmas presents - these are just an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a new dress I made Evangeline - lots of twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a good pic of their AK outfits all together



Welcome back! I am sorry to hear about your injury. I hope the rehab is going well. The dresses and the wristlets look great! 



tinkbell13 said:


> Wow, TMTQ individually again. See what happens when you don't check the thread for a couple of days! Too busy watching embroidery machine how to videos. Good thing too because it came today!!!  I'm heading upstairs to unpack it now. Can't wait to start it up. I have to run out later and get some stuff since I wasn't planning a fabric store trip until the weekend because they said it wouldn't be here until next week. Yay for fast shipping!



Congrats on your new machine! I can't wait to see what you make with it!



ScotsMinnie said:


> Ladies I am a real lurker on this board and I just have to say what beautiful things you make.  I have serious sewing envy!



Well, all you have to do is to start sewing to cure your sewing envy!



Corrine 1973 said:


> So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.



Great job! I really like the combo you chose for the Mickey head and the crown.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everybody....Been busy at the sewing machine lately so I hadn't been checking in.....

TMTQ and I am being lazy now....but I love love love looking at all of your work ....

Tomorrow I will post what I have been working on.  Wanted to do it tonight but I can't find the cord for the camera now...ugh.

I finished DD Audrey Ruffle for Valentines day....I am going to repurpose a "like new" T-Shirt to go with (shirts not done yet though)

Finished my baby gift for my neighbor, will give it to her tomorrow after work I need to pick up a couple of buttons....

I've been keeping a sewing journal too....basically documenting DD 22 outfits for our Aug trip in detail including sketches, details on trims and embellishments, requested embroidery designs....been researching how to redraft and upsize patterns too....need to start on her muslins next week...BUT i have to finalize our Aug plans cause my ADR window is next Thrusday.....

I have machine envy Tinkbell13....congrats!!!!!

I CALL NEXT!


----------



## mphalens

livndisney said:


> Will you also take all the projects I am supposted to make with it and get them done?



Sure - whatcha got on that list? 

I don't have an upcoming trip planned . . . so as long as I can get a few Big Gives here and there, why not 


Congrats on the new machine!!!


I have another Singer vintage machine I bought for $10 that if I don't get to work restoring it soon, I think D~ might come take possession of and cite neglect on my part   I swear I'm going to start working on it - right after I finish the BG project and the Star Wars pants I've promised the boys . . . . hmm, maybe I should just put it off a little longer, then I'd get a visit from D~ at least   If only I could convince DH to take a long weekend from work, I'd fly the machine and myself to visit D~ . . . she did promise me an introduction to Patience at some point in time. . .


----------



## NiniMorris

TMTQ...

Lots and lots of beautiful stuff.  I have a feeling that I will be having a bit more time to post on here for the next couple of weeks.  My machine died, and I had wanted to get the Singer Futura XL400 from HSN...but they sold out.

So, I get to brave the Atlanta traffic to take my machine in for servicing.  I am hoping that it can be fixed, but I seriously doubt it!  Don't you know ....as soon as the business starts taking off...I loose my machine!

At least I should have time to get my house cleaned again! LOL!


We are thinking of two trips in the next 12 months...at least I am!  We have a fami.y trip in either Sept/Oct or Nov/Dec and I am thinking of a mother/son trip in Jan (I am sick and tired of missing the Disbou meets!)  In order to do this, I need to get busy selling stuff...of course I can't do that until I get a machine....which I can't afford until I get more money...which will require me to sell more first...  Is that what they call a viscous circle?  LOL!


Nini


----------



## cogero

Nini good luck with the Machine and the traffic today.

Marianne I say hold out for a trip from D~


----------



## Meshell2002

Corrine 1973 said:


> So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.



looks great!

Marianne.....I second holding out for a visit from ~D

I'm hoping to get in gear and get some sewing done today

Need to clear this out of the sewing room....I've had a hard time sewing this week since it's been so gorgeous outside.....74 degrees yesterday! I almost dug shorts out...til I realized I had no tan 

Upcycle dress to skirt for DD
Make matchine Imke tee
easy fit PJ pants for me (even though these are flannel and its been too hot for flannel....I guess I'll be ready for next year)
embroider linen towels for bridal shower
make bitty dresses for girl twin's baby shower
make monogramed jon jon for baby boy shower

all the shower's are in the next 2 weeks


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> I have another Singer vintage machine I bought for $10 that if I don't get to work restoring it soon, I think D~ might come take possession of and cite neglect on my part   I swear I'm going to start working on it - right after I finish the BG project and the Star Wars pants I've promised the boys . . . . hmm, maybe I should just put it off a little longer, then I'd get a visit from D~ at least   If only I could convince DH to take a long weekend from work, I'd fly the machine and myself to visit D~ . . . she did promise me an introduction to Patience at some point in time. . .





cogero said:


> Marianne I say hold out for a trip from D~





Meshell2002 said:


> Marianne.....I second holding out for a visit from ~D



  Marianne...  I agree, you are getting very close to neglecting that machine...  Poor thing.    I think you are just trying to get me to schedule a trip to Charlotte.  

D~


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Marianne...  I agree, you are getting very close to neglecting that machine...  Poor thing.    I think you are just trying to get me to schedule a trip to Charlotte.
> 
> D~



You've got me!  I'm just trying to get you to come visit - I'd rather have the master here to show me how to do it the RIGHT way the FIRST time   Besides, um, HOW much fun would we have?  The boys said they'll get the play room **** n span for you 

I did move it from one spot to another yesterday. . . and I still have all the supplies ready to go. . . .except for the bin to put it in to soak it . . .


----------



## SgtClaymore

My wife sews and I asked her what she would recommend for a starting machine and she said the Michley Lil' Sew & Sew LSS-505 ...It's a little guy that packs a mean stitch!!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....

Here's what I've been working on as promised.....

DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway






Back






I plan to add fabric panels to the sides of a "like new" pink T Shirt and applique some hearts on the front as well....

Gifts for my neighbors new baby....still need to add the buttons but you get the idea.  It's reversable....

Front side A






Peak A boo to Side B





Back 






With matching Diaper cover







Sorry the pictures are all twisted I edited them but Photobucket is made at me right now....


----------



## weluvdizne

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....
> 
> Here's what I've been working on as promised.....
> 
> DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add fabric panels to the sides of a "like new" pink T Shirt and applique some hearts on the front as well....
> 
> Gifts for my neighbors new baby....still need to add the buttons but you get the idea.  It's reversable....
> 
> Front side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak A boo to Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With matching Diaper cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are all twisted I edited them but Photobucket is made at me right now....


Your dd skirt is so cute.   I should really get that pattern before my dd is too big for it.  Your appliques turned out great!  Love the set for the baby.  Beautiful fabric.  Nice job!


----------



## etedesco

I have an idea for a set of matching shirts for my upcoming trip, but I think it will be too much to embroider. So, I'm thinking of using iron-on tranfer paper. Does anyone have a brand they recommend? Thank you!


----------



## tinkbell13

tinkerbell3747 said:


>



So cute! I love the skirt and the appliques look great! I love the baby outfit too. So sweet!


----------



## Taja

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....
> 
> Here's what I've been working on as promised.....
> 
> DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add fabric panels to the sides of a "like new" pink T Shirt and applique some hearts on the front as well....
> 
> Gifts for my neighbors new baby....still need to add the buttons but you get the idea.  It's reversable....
> 
> Front side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak A boo to Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With matching Diaper cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are all twisted I edited them but Photobucket is made at me right now....




Those hearts aren't wonky--they have character!  Love them!

Would love to make that skirt for litte Miss Abigail, but mom and dad would not be thrilled with the ruffles.  I'm mulling some ideas in my brain. Not sure if I'll have time for Valentine's day, but I'm sure I can find another holiday in the future! *LOL*

The baby outfit is adorable!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

NiniMorris said:


> TMTQ...
> 
> Lots and lots of beautiful stuff.  I have a feeling that I will be having a bit more time to post on here for the next couple of weeks.  My machine died, and I had wanted to get the Singer Futura XL400 from HSN...but they sold out.
> 
> So, I get to brave the Atlanta traffic to take my machine in for servicing.  I am hoping that it can be fixed, but I seriously doubt it!  Don't you know ....as soon as the business starts taking off...I loose my machine!
> 
> At least I should have time to get my house cleaned again! LOL!
> 
> 
> We are thinking of two trips in the next 12 months...at least I am!  We have a fami.y trip in either Sept/Oct or Nov/Dec and I am thinking of a mother/son trip in Jan (I am sick and tired of missing the Disbou meets!)  In order to do this, I need to get busy selling stuff...of course I can't do that until I get a machine....which I can't afford until I get more money...which will require me to sell more first...  Is that what they call a viscous circle?  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini how about a  I hope the traffic wasn't too bad for you and I hope you get your machine back qu -  quick (that's Island talk for really fast)



weluvdizne said:


> Your dd skirt is so cute.   I should really get that pattern before my dd is too big for it.  Your appliques turned out great!  Love the set for the baby.  Beautiful fabric.  Nice job!



Thanks bunches!  I love this pattern my DD loves ruffles and ruffles and more ruffles and appliques and even bigger appliques....I  her! i hope she doens't grow out of that to quick....You should def get this pattern.....



tinkbell13 said:


> So cute! I love the skirt and the appliques look great! I love the baby outfit too. So sweet!



Thanks alot you guys rock...I felt terrible about the appliques then DD walked in took one look and gave me the biggest huge.  I even pointed out my mistakes but she just loved it anyway.  That really made me feel better....DH likes it too he says the have a "rustic feel to them"



Taja said:


> Those hearts aren't wonky--they have character!  Love them!
> 
> Would love to make that skirt for litte Miss Abigail, but mom and dad would not be thrilled with the ruffles.  I'm mulling some ideas in my brain. Not sure if I'll have time for Valentine's day, but I'm sure I can find another holiday in the future! *LOL*
> 
> The baby outfit is adorable!



The great this about this pattern is you don't have to cover the back with ruffles you could put only 2 or 3 or try it with just 1 on the hem.....

Thanks for the compliments.....


----------



## chellewashere

ivey_family said:


> I haven't really looked at the Jaime, but I was cleaning my sewing room yesterday and ran across Simplicity 4055 in my stash.  With some minor changes, I think it would make a really nice Wendy!
> Regards,
> C.



this is awesome thanks. Paper patterns scare me, but I might be OK by the time I go to make it 



RMAMom said:


> I think the Meghan Peasant would be perfect for Wendy.
> http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/meghan-peasant-dress-tops-for-women-sizes-misses-0-18-womens-1x-3x.htm



Love it it is perfect and its an Epattern so WAHOOO!!



Corrine 1973 said:


> So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.



Love the crown!!



PurpleEars said:


> Making a carrot cake is on my to-try list. I am making a banana cake for guests this weekend. Your DS is one of the few people I know who doesn't like chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> I second Mary's suggestion on the Meghan peasant. That pattern is even easier than the Jamie!



Ahh easier is better 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....
> 
> Here's what I've been working on as promised.....
> 
> DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add fabric panels to the sides of a "like new" pink T Shirt and applique some hearts on the front as well....
> 
> Gifts for my neighbors new baby....still need to add the buttons but you get the idea.  It's reversable....
> 
> Front side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak A boo to Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With matching Diaper cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are all twisted I edited them but Photobucket is made at me right now....



Love it...butt ruffles are my favorite. Love the infant dress with the diaper cover!!


So I just checked and I should have my new machine by the 31st. Fingers crossed that it works and I can use it. I am having some serious sewing envy seeing everyones awesome outfits on here.

Side note...went and bought fabric at Joannes today had all my coupons in hand and for the first time they said I couldnt use my Michaels or ACMoore for the fabric I bought. They said they are no longer honoring competitors coupons for anything that is cut. I wanted to cry cause I got quite a bit of fabric and I didnt know that till I was already up front. Bought quite a bit of calico stuff and it wasnt on sale, but I had a few 40% off coupons and a 5 of 25 coupon...since i had it cut I didnt want to leave it there so I had to buy it.


----------



## dianemom2

Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.

















I also did this outfit for a recent Big Give. The family has already received this so I can share it now.  It is just like one that I made for my niece but her shirt was long sleeved.









This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:


----------



## tinkerbell3747

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this outfit for a recent Big Give. The family has already received this so I can share it now.  It is just like one that I made for my niece but her shirt was long sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:



I loved the winking Mickey design, very very cute. 

Love the fabrics and prints in the Donald Dress....and the Gives are just precious...


----------



## weluvdizne

dianemom2 said:


> This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:


Love all the outfits.  Great job on the digitizing.  They look fabulous! Will you be selling your designs?


----------



## SpikenLex

This is my first time joining a message board, but your beautiful designs have inspired me.  I still have to figure out the signature line and everything else....

In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkerbell3747 said:


> I've been keeping a sewing journal too....basically documenting DD 22 outfits for our Aug trip in detail including sketches, details on trims and embellishments, requested embroidery designs....been researching how to redraft and upsize patterns too....need to start on her muslins next week...BUT i have to finalize our Aug plans cause my ADR window is next Thrusday.....



I can't wait to see what you make!



NiniMorris said:


> I have a feeling that I will be having a bit more time to post on here for the next couple of weeks.  My machine died, and I had wanted to get the Singer Futura XL400 from HSN...but they sold out.
> 
> So, I get to brave the Atlanta traffic to take my machine in for servicing.  I am hoping that it can be fixed, but I seriously doubt it!  Don't you know ....as soon as the business starts taking off...I loose my machine!
> 
> Nini



Sorry to hear about your machine. Good luck in traffic and hopefully it could be fixed.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....
> 
> Here's what I've been working on as promised.....
> 
> DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add fabric panels to the sides of a "like new" pink T Shirt and applique some hearts on the front as well....
> 
> Gifts for my neighbors new baby....still need to add the buttons but you get the idea.  It's reversable....
> 
> Front side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak A boo to Side B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With matching Diaper cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are all twisted I edited them but Photobucket is made at me right now....



Very cute skirt. I can't tell that was your first time doing appliques! That is a beautiful baby gift!



etedesco said:


> I have an idea for a set of matching shirts for my upcoming trip, but I think it will be too much to embroider. So, I'm thinking of using iron-on tranfer paper. Does anyone have a brand they recommend? Thank you!



I don't have an answer but you may get better luck over at the DISign (?) or the creative community area (Scroll down on the main forum page).



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this outfit for a recent Big Give. The family has already received this so I can share it now.  It is just like one that I made for my niece but her shirt was long sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:



Great job on the designs and the outfits! Thank you for making the Give family feel extra special!



SpikenLex said:


> This is my first time joining a message board, but your beautiful designs have inspired me.  I still have to figure out the signature line and everything else....
> 
> In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.



Welcome! I am sorry to hear about your daughter's sickness and her treatments. If you are a quilter, it won't be hard to do clothing at all. I do a mixture of dressmaking and quilting. Depending on your daughter's age, you could do pillowcase dresses and patchwork twirls (lots of free tutorials out there). Easy Fits and Stripwork jumpers, which are available from youcanmakethis.com are good easy choices too. I have done a Minnie Mouse dress using the Precious Dress pattern as well. Oh and if you have an embroidery machine, you may want to consider looking at doing appliques. I highly recommend Heather's machine applique files. You can find the information on froufroubyheathersue.com. Please feel free to come by and ask questions. We also like to see pictures of finished products too!


----------



## DMGeurts

Way TMTQ...  I fell way behind in the last week...  

First...  *tinkerbell3747* I love how your Valentines skirt turned out - it's adorable!!!  And I love the little baby outfit too - so cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this outfit for a recent Big Give. The family has already received this so I can share it now.  It is just like one that I made for my niece but her shirt was long sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:



I love the items you digitized!  You did a great job - I especially  Donald!!!  And I really like the items you did for the BG!!!  Awesome!



SpikenLex said:


> This is my first time joining a message board, but your beautiful designs have inspired me.  I still have to figure out the signature line and everything else....
> 
> In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.



Welcome!!  Most everyone here will highly recommend any pattern by Carla C at www.youcanmakethis.com  Carla C's patterns are the best, and you learn so much from them.  Super easy to download and print out!    Also, since you have an embroidery machine - I'll 2nd Heather Sue's embroidery designs...  Even though I don't have an embroidery machine - I have never once heard a bad thing about her designs.  There are other good digitizers out there, but since I don't have an embroidery machine, I don't follow that stuff too closely.  Most of all - have fun with whatever you choose to make for your trip!  

D~


----------



## cogero

i so need to go back and quote the thread but wanted to say there is so much cuteness being posted.

I finished the order I had so that is going postal tomorrow.

I really need to get more focused on what I need to do for our April trip otherwise the kids won't have anything to wear. 

I am having a difficult time finding fabric I like for J. 

For C I am trying to use some of what I have here before buying more.


----------



## gallafamily

This is the last outfit I'm going to make before our trip in .....15 days! 






I am going to adjust the button placement so that it fits higher on her.


----------



## dianemom2

weluvdizne said:


> Love all the outfits.  Great job on the digitizing.  They look fabulous! Will you be selling your designs?


Thanks!  I am hoping to eventually be able to sell some of my designs.  Once I have several designs that I've made, then I will decide what I am going to do.  I am working on another dress with a design that I made this morning.  It is so much fun!



SpikenLex said:


> In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.


Sorry to hear about your daughters.  When I was sick, my husband took me and our kids to Disney. It was such a relief to get get away from everything related to being sick and to just have fun.  You'll have a great time on your trip in May!

Since you are a quilter it should be easy for you to make some fun Disney stuff.  Of course it depends on how old your daughter is as to what she will want to wear.  Youcanmakethis.com is a great place to get some good dress patterns.  I like the Simply Sweet and the Easy Fit pants the best.  You can change them up in a million ways so that you'd never know that you used the same patterns to make many different things.  The two outfits that I posted earlier tonight were both made from those two patterns.  I did the Mickey halter top with the shorts and the Donald Duck dress.  Also, CarlaC (the scientific seamstress) has a section on her blog that tells how to make the Simply Sweet into a princess dress.  It's great to be able to do that for Disney because you can make little girls some pretty princess dresses without them being hot and itchy like the store bought dresses.



DMGeurts said:


> I love the items you digitized!  You did a great job - I especially  Donald!!!  And I really like the items you did for the BG!!!  Awesome!
> D~


Thanks!  I wanted a happy Donald.  So often he looks mad or grumpy (which I guess is part of his personality.)


----------



## tinkerbell3747

D, you got me blushing over here.  Thanks so much!

I am suppose to head to a Business meeting in the morning but i'll come back tomorrow and catch up with everyone else.....


----------



## SpikenLex

Wow!  The Carla C. patterns are awesome and look like they'll be easy to follow.  I think I'll start with a skirt and embroidered shirt, maybe a hat to match.  Thank you for the suggestions!  My daughter is 7 and loves Ariel and Jessie.  I think I'll start with one outfit and if it goes well, I'll try to make one for every park.

I'm off to find Disney material tomorrow.... does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm in Canada, and Fabricland only seems to have a Mickey transportation print.


----------



## ivey_family

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....
> 
> Here's what I've been working on as promised.....
> 
> DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gifts for my neighbors new baby....still need to add the buttons but you get the idea.  It's reversable....
> 
> Front side A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pictures are all twisted I edited them but Photobucket is made at me right now....



Nice job on everything!  I haven't been brave enough to try hand-applique yet!  I'm getting inspired by all the new folks who are doing it so well!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.



Wow!  That's impressive digitizing first time out!  Love both outfits, too!



gallafamily said:


> This is the last outfit I'm going to make before our trip in .....15 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to adjust the button placement so that it fits higher on her.



That is super, super cute!  I love stripwork!



SpikenLex said:


> Wow!  The Carla C. patterns are awesome and look like they'll be easy to follow.  I think I'll start with a skirt and embroidered shirt, maybe a hat to match.  Thank you for the suggestions!  My daughter is 7 and loves Ariel and Jessie.  I think I'll start with one outfit and if it goes well, I'll try to make one for every park.
> 
> I'm off to find Disney material tomorrow.... does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm in Canada, and Fabricland only seems to have a Mickey transportation print.



I missed your first post, but wanted to say welcome and good luck with everything!


I saw so many great licensed fabrics and JoAnn's today, but I restrained myself even though it was all 40% off.  Walking away from the Star Wars ships was HARD!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Pocahontis

I was wondering why I couldn't find sewing buddies in arts & crafts, You are all over here!!!!
Hello everyone!
And now I have a question,
In the disBoutique photobucket i found a pic of something I would like to know how it was done. Can anyone tell me how or steer me in the direction of how to make the lower back part of this dress. I am not sure what it is called, but the back part that looks bunched up that sits in the lower back. Thanks in advance.
And so glad to find this thread! When I get an extra sc I will browse the 160 some pages, and the past threads 

http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_03230005.jpg


----------



## PurpleEars

gallafamily said:


> This is the last outfit I'm going to make before our trip in .....15 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to adjust the button placement so that it fits higher on her.



Beautiful! I like the fabric and colour combinations!



SpikenLex said:


> Wow!  The Carla C. patterns are awesome and look like they'll be easy to follow.  I think I'll start with a skirt and embroidered shirt, maybe a hat to match.  Thank you for the suggestions!  My daughter is 7 and loves Ariel and Jessie.  I think I'll start with one outfit and if it goes well, I'll try to make one for every park.
> 
> I'm off to find Disney material tomorrow.... does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm in Canada, and Fabricland only seems to have a Mickey transportation print.



Where are you in Canada? I have seen quite a few Disney prints (mostly Pooh and princesses though) from my local Fabricland. My understanding is that Fabricland West, Fabricland, and Fabricville are different entities so what they have in store may vary across the country. I have quite a few Ariel prints I collected over the last couple of years so I know they exist here!


----------



## PurpleEars

Pocahontis said:


> I was wondering why I couldn't find sewing buddies in arts & crafts, You are all over here!!!!
> Hello everyone!
> And now I have a question,
> In the disBoutique photobucket i found a pic of something I would like to know how it was done. Can anyone tell me how or steer me in the direction of how to make the lower back part of this dress. I am not sure what it is called, but the back part that looks bunched up that sits in the lower back. Thanks in advance.
> And so glad to find this thread! When I get an extra sc I will browse the 160 some pages, and the past threads
> 
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_03230005.jpg



Oh that's shirring. I haven't done it myself but there are lots of tutorials on how to do it. I know a number of people on here have done quite a few dresses with the shirred back/top and they look beautiful! I am sure they can help you through it.

Oh and by the way, welcome!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* well as many of you know my dd Brendi and her hubs david are expecting a baby girl in July,well they fianlly have her name set in stone....'Liberty Elayna' ....Libby for short,but i will call her Liberty mostly because i think it is too too cute! I also think she should come home in stars and stripes but her Daddy says NO! hehe ....he
s so funny,he's picked out bottles,paci's,clothes,crib....he is truely enjoying being Daddy! Brendi has asked me to make the bedding for Miss Liberty!  she is doing a Minnie Head theme...here is a picture from Pinterest,hope it's ok to share...




 she doesn';t want the bumper just the quilt and i will do some sheets maybe...and we will make other stuff to match...i am hoping we can do the tutu bedskirt that is becoming so popular...pink and back would be so pretty with the quilt...i've not sewn a quilt yet so wish me luck..
 I'm off to see what you all have been up to..not sewn in a while but Brendi bought a bunch of knee socks and wants me to make some of the 'baby legs' that are all the rage...gonna get dollar tree socks to work with 1st....we have had fun buying baby girl things this week both at the thrift store and wally world { 5 pairs of plaid NB shorts for $1 each!} and 2 long sleeved shirts for fall/winter for $1.50 at target! they are also looking at buying or renting a bigger place,they will need 4 bedrooms since Elli will be 10 and Blaze 8 when Liberty gets here so she and Elli can't share...they'd keep each other up all night...lol so lots of changes going on in my crazy world...hope to have something to share sewing wise soon....~Beth~*


----------



## Pocahontis

Thank you!!! Now I have a name for it, I bet I can find a youtube video on it  
And if anyone does have helpful tips on it, I could use all I can get. I have only been sewing for a few months. This seems like it might be hard for a newbie, but I like a challenge.
Thank you again


----------



## SpikenLex

I can't figure out how to quote.... but some quick answers:

We're in Burlington (between Niagara Falls and Toronto).  I've tried all of our local Fabricland stores, but can only find the transportation Mickey print - I used it to make some pillowcases for Christmas.  My sister works for Joann's at their office, but they don't have any actual stores in Canada!  I'm going to try for the Lens Mill Outlet, but it's a bit of a drive.  Walmart doesn't sell fabric in my area anymore.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Corrine 1973 said:


> So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.



That's really cute, Corrine! I love the crown! It looks like Sleeping Beauty's. Your little princess looks like her big brother, doesn't she? Sometimes I wish my daughter was that age again. She's 19 and in her first year of college now. Enjoy yours while they're little because it goes by way too fast.

Did you get my PM a week or two ago about the suitcase at the Disney Store? I hoped you did since the one I put on hold for you was gone the next time I worked. By the way, our clearance stuff is as extra 25% off again this weekend. Maybe you can find a few more things that will come in handy.

Type atcha later!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

SpikenLex said:


> I'm off to find Disney material tomorrow.... does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm in Canada, and Fabricland only seems to have a Mickey transportation print.


I don't know how you feel about ordering fabric but Fabric.com usually has a good selection of Disney prints.



Pocahontis said:


> Thank you!!! Now I have a name for it, I bet I can find a youtube video on it
> And if anyone does have helpful tips on it, I could use all I can get. I have only been sewing for a few months. This seems like it might be hard for a newbie, but I like a challenge.
> Thank you again


I used a  youtube video to learn how to do the shirring.  It was pretty easy once I watched a couple of the videos.  I used some scrap fabric first to play around with and then made a dress with a shirred back.  The big thing is to keep your lines of sewing straight so that the shirring doesn't go all over the place.


----------



## miprender

mamommy said:


> Yes, the grown up Simba on DS's shirt and the outfits from our 2010 trip were done by hand. These were before I got the new machine   The baby simba in the first picture was the first design I tried on the PE770. I will probably continue to do most of DS's shirts by hand - I like BIG appliques



I like big appliques too but can't even imagine hand appliquing. Those came out great.




mphalens said:


> No worries, I'll message you my address - how sweet you wanted to regift me one of your presents



 Nice try!



Corrine 1973 said:


> So I finally finished the outfit I was making for my DD for DAK.  I made one similar for someone else with a green bow on the Mickey head, but my DD wanted to have a crown on the mickey head.  I couldn't find a piture I liked to copy, so I looked at pics to get an idea what it looked like and free handed it.  I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little big because our trip is not until next year.
> One more to finish up tomarrow.



That came out awesome! 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Ok...Photobucket we fought and I won now cough up the pictures.....
> 
> Here's what I've been working on as promised.....
> 
> DD Valentines Skirt Front - my first time doing applique.  The hearts are a little wonking but DD loved them anyway


Great job on the skirt.



etedesco said:


> I have an idea for a set of matching shirts for my upcoming trip, but I think it will be too much to embroider. So, I'm thinking of using iron-on tranfer paper. Does anyone have a brand they recommend? Thank you!



Amy on the DISign thread sells some really great iron paper but I never tried it. I went the cheap route and purchased mine at Walmart. If you only need it for this trip you could do that but after a few washes it really starts to look yucky.




dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this outfit for a recent Big Give. The family has already received this so I can share it now.  It is just like one that I made for my niece but her shirt was long sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:



Everything looks amazing and love the digitalized designs.



SpikenLex said:


> This is my first time joining a message board, but your beautiful designs have inspired me.  I still have to figure out the signature line and everything else....
> 
> In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.



  And sorry to hear about your daughter. Since you have an embroidery machine you can get some really cute designs and do appliquing.



gallafamily said:


> This is the last outfit I'm going to make before our trip in .....15 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to adjust the button placement so that it fits higher on her.



Nice job and  Yeah for your upcoming trip.



Pocahontis said:


> I was wondering why I couldn't find sewing buddies in arts & crafts, You are all over here!!!!
> Hello everyone!
> And now I have a question,
> In the disBoutique photobucket i found a pic of something I would like to know how it was done. Can anyone tell me how or steer me in the direction of how to make the lower back part of this dress. I am not sure what it is called, but the back part that looks bunched up that sits in the lower back. Thanks in advance.
> And so glad to find this thread! When I get an extra sc I will browse the 160 some pages, and the past threads
> 
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_03230005.jpg



That is shirring and someday I want to try that.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * here is a picture from Pinterest,hope it's ok to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....~Beth~*



 Love that. I want that for my bedroom



SpikenLex said:


> I can't figure out how to quote.... but some quick answers:
> 
> We're in Burlington (between Niagara Falls and Toronto).  I've tried all of our local Fabricland stores, but can only find the transportation Mickey print - I used it to make some pillowcases for Christmas.  My sister works for Joann's at their office, but they don't have any actual stores in Canada!  I'm going to try for the Lens Mill Outlet, but it's a bit of a drive.  Walmart doesn't sell fabric in my area anymore.



If you look at the bottom right you can either hit QUOTE to that specific item or hit the " and you can multi quote the items.


----------



## miprender

Can't remember if I mentioned this but we were suppose to have my DS bday last Saturday but we got a major snowstorm that day So I had to reschedule for Sunday which meant alot of people couldn't come. 

But anyway here is the outfit I made for his SW party.
I bet Marianne recognizes the fabric


----------



## tinkbell13

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits that I made this week.  I am very excited about them because both of the designs were things that I digitized myself.  I have figured out how to work the digitizing program and I am now really enjoying it!  I have another outfit with a design that I made but it is only half finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this outfit for a recent Big Give. The family has already received this so I can share it now.  It is just like one that I made for my niece but her shirt was long sleeved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the outfit that I made for the little boy in the Give family:


Those are awesome! Love the appliques and that is a great idea for a little boy!



SpikenLex said:


> I'm off to find Disney material tomorrow.... does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm in Canada, and Fabricland only seems to have a Mickey transportation print
> 
> We're in Burlington (between Niagara Falls and Toronto).  I've tried all of our local Fabricland stores, but can only find the transportation Mickey print - I used it to make some pillowcases for Christmas.  My sister works for Joann's at their office, but they don't have any actual stores in Canada!  I'm going to try for the Lens Mill Outlet, but it's a bit of a drive.  Walmart doesn't sell fabric in my area anymore.


I hear you! I'm in London and heading to Fabricland and Lens Mill today to see what they have. If I find anything, I'll let you know.

I have been playing with the stock designs on the new machine and think I have it worked out. I am so excited to try some new appliques later today, but I have to get some more material first!


----------



## nannye

I'm looking for some AK inspiration to make something for a 5 year old girl, anyone want to share?


----------



## mphalens

etedesco said:


> I have an idea for a set of matching shirts for my upcoming trip, but I think it will be too much to embroider. So, I'm thinking of using iron-on tranfer paper. Does anyone have a brand they recommend? Thank you!



YES!  You definitely want to buy from amymickey.com  SO SO SO the best iron-on paper ever!  I've used a lot of different brands and hers is BY FAR the best!  My younger son had a CARS2 birthday party last June and I made shirts for the favors.  He wears his all the time and it still looks like new when it comes out of the dryer.  Hands down the best paper ever!  I won't use anything else!



SpikenLex said:


> This is my first time joining a message board, but your beautiful designs have inspired me.  I still have to figure out the signature line and everything else....
> 
> In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.



Welcome!  I see a lot of others have already given you the answers I was going to   YCMT is the way to go and CarlaC's patterns can't be beat!



miprender said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned this but we were suppose to have my DS bday last Saturday but we got a major snowstorm that day So I had to reschedule for Sunday which meant alot of people couldn't come.
> 
> But anyway here is the outfit I made for his SW party.
> I bet Marianne recognizes the fabric



Commented on FB but he is SO cute and I love the outfit!!!!  Great job


----------



## Corrine 1973

GlassSlippers said:


> That's really cute, Corrine! I love the crown! It looks like Sleeping Beauty's. Your little princess looks like her big brother, doesn't she? Sometimes I wish my daughter was that age again. She's 19 and in her first year of college now. Enjoy yours while they're little because it goes by way too fast.
> 
> Did you get my PM a week or two ago about the suitcase at the Disney Store? I hoped you did since the one I put on hold for you was gone the next time I worked. By the way, our clearance stuff is as extra 25% off again this weekend. Maybe you can find a few more things that will come in handy.
> 
> Type atcha later!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Thanks Lori.  I did get the insperation for the crown from aurora since it is a solid crown.

I did get the suitcase, there is a picture of it in my new PTR if you want to check it out.  It's in the closet waiting for her birthday.  Thanks for the update, I will try to get over there sometime to see what you have.  The baby has an ear infection though so we will see what happens.


----------



## PurpleEars

Pocahontis said:


> Thank you!!! Now I have a name for it, I bet I can find a youtube video on it
> And if anyone does have helpful tips on it, I could use all I can get. I have only been sewing for a few months. This seems like it might be hard for a newbie, but I like a challenge.
> Thank you again



My understanding is that shirring is not that hard. You just need to be careful about sewing straight lines. It is on my to try list though, I just need to figure out how to incoporate it into adult-sized clothing and still look ok.



SpikenLex said:


> I can't figure out how to quote.... but some quick answers:
> 
> We're in Burlington (between Niagara Falls and Toronto).  I've tried all of our local Fabricland stores, but can only find the transportation Mickey print - I used it to make some pillowcases for Christmas.  My sister works for Joann's at their office, but they don't have any actual stores in Canada!  I'm going to try for the Lens Mill Outlet, but it's a bit of a drive.  Walmart doesn't sell fabric in my area anymore.



We used to live in Southwestern Ontario (London) so I know the area quite well. I don't think I have ever seen Disney fabric at Lens Mills in London, but I only went there like once a year when we lived in London. I would suggest perhaps looking online for the fabric. I have ordered things from Fabric.com and they came very quickly. If your sister works at Joann's, perhaps you can order from their web site and have them shipped to her (they don't ship to Canada). She can then send them to you. There are many days I wish I knew someone who lives in the US who can serve as the "mail depot" for me! Mind you, it saved me a lot of $$ by not being able to order things off the internet! Another option you may want to consider is going to online sites like etsy and ebay. You may pay through the roof for some materials though. The final option is to go cross border shopping.



miprender said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned this but we were suppose to have my DS bday last Saturday but we got a major snowstorm that day So I had to reschedule for Sunday which meant alot of people couldn't come.
> 
> But anyway here is the outfit I made for his SW party.
> I bet Marianne recognizes the fabric



Too bad about your DS's party. The outfit turned out great!



tinkbell13 said:


> I have been playing with the stock designs on the new machine and think I have it worked out. I am so excited to try some new appliques later today, but I have to get some more material first!



I can't wait to see what you make with the new machine!



nannye said:


> I'm looking for some AK inspiration to make something for a 5 year old girl, anyone want to share?



I would suggest looking at the group photobucket account (instructions on the first page).


----------



## nannye

SpikenLex said:


> Wow!  The Carla C. patterns are awesome and look like they'll be easy to follow.  I think I'll start with a skirt and embroidered shirt, maybe a hat to match.  Thank you for the suggestions!  My daughter is 7 and loves Ariel and Jessie.  I think I'll start with one outfit and if it goes well, I'll try to make one for every park.
> 
> I'm off to find Disney material tomorrow.... does anyone have any suggestions?  I'm in Canada, and Fabricland only seems to have a Mickey transportation print.



where in Canada? I'm in Kitchener, ONT and our lens mill and fabric land was kinda useless lol. The CS at Fabric land told us to go to ottawa street in Hamilton. Holly Mama! we went today and spent at least 5 hours in the various stores and I know there is more in Hamilton. the fabric land there was HUGE! I didn't look for mickey, however at the fabric land for sure I did see quite a bit of disney (Fairies, cars and princess) and I know I saw old fashioned looking mickey flannel. Give the Hamilton store a call if it isn't far from you. 
Then again you probably live in alberta or someplace far!


----------



## SpikenLex

PurpleEars said:


> We used to live in Southwestern Ontario (London) so I know the area quite well. I don't think I have ever seen Disney fabric at Lens Mills in London, but I only went there like once a year when we lived in London. I would suggest perhaps looking online for the fabric. I have ordered things from Fabric.com and they came very quickly. If your sister works at Joann's, perhaps you can order from their web site and have them shipped to her (they don't ship to Canada). She can then send them to you. There are many days I wish I knew someone who lives in the US who can serve as the "mail depot" for me! Mind you, it saved me a lot of $$ by not being able to order things off the internet! Another option you may want to consider is going to online sites like etsy and ebay. You may pay through the roof for some materials though. The final option is to go cross border shopping.
> .



Joann's main offices are actually in Oakville, where my sister works, but they don't keep fabric there, except for samples.  So, no luck there!

I did make it to Lens Mill in Hamilton and found 2 tinkerbell prints as well as some Winnie the Pooh and Cars.  No luck finding Mickey Mouse or anything Toy Story - I am going to have to do some cross border shopping when Lexi is feeling better.  Right now, we're limited to sticking close to home.

So, I have a cute Tinkerbell and some fabric from my stash.  I bought the vertical stripe skirt pattern from YouCanMakeThis and dug out my measuring tape.  Wish me luck!

Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions.  I'll post on my progress......


----------



## teresajoy

SpikenLex said:


> This is my first time joining a message board, but your beautiful designs have inspired me.  I still have to figure out the signature line and everything else....
> 
> In the meantime, my daughter is very sick and suffers from kidney disease.  She just had surgery (her fourth) and has another planned for mid-Feb.  We promised her a Disney trip in May to give her something positive to focus on.  I'd like to make it extra special with some customized outfits / accessories for the trip, but have no idea where to start.  I'm a quilter.... can anyone give me pointers on an easy project to start with?  She loves Ariel and Minnie Mouse and loves to dress up.  I have a Husky Embroidery machine and lots of accessories, just not very creative when it comes to clothing.



Hi!!! I'm glad you found us. When are you going to be at Disney? We will be going in May too. 

If you are looking for embroidery designs for your machine, check out http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com  She is a fabulous digitizer! (she's also my sister, but I really think she's the best even if I am a little biased!)





Pocahontis said:


> I was wondering why I couldn't find sewing buddies in arts & crafts, You are all over here!!!!
> Hello everyone!
> And now I have a question,
> In the disBoutique photobucket i found a pic of something I would like to know how it was done. Can anyone tell me how or steer me in the direction of how to make the lower back part of this dress. I am not sure what it is called, but the back part that looks bunched up that sits in the lower back. Thanks in advance.
> And so glad to find this thread! When I get an extra sc I will browse the 160 some pages, and the past threads
> 
> http://gs244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/?action=view&current=2008_03230005.jpg


'


This particular outfit has 4 rows of regular elastic in casings. But, you can achieve this with shirring too. Some of my machines make shirring easy, and some don't.


----------



## Pocahontis

Ahh, I see. What do you think would be easier to do, the casings or shirring? I have a singer talent and need to do 3 dresses size 12m, 5 & 8. I am actually just coming up with something (no pattern.) So the easier the better. Thanks


----------



## Pocahontis

Ok Ladies, I need some advice......please 

I want to add a mickey head in each flag of the countries at epcot to a skirt. I have already saved a copy of some of the flags that someone was so kind to show me where to find them. Now, should I just print them on iron-transfer paper and iron them on?
Or is there a way to turn the picture into an actual applique that I can do a zig-zag border on (I don't have a fancy embrodery machine  )
I thought of doing zig-zag on the iron-transfer, but then I figured since it is paper it would just get ruined trying that.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated 

- Or is there somewhere I can purchase the Flag Mickey Head appliques, not to expensive? That would really be great


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Everyone!

Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.  

I felt like a scientist and I loved the feeling of success afterwards!!!


----------



## RMAMom

Pocahontis said:


> Ok Ladies, I need some advice......please
> 
> I want to add a mickey head in each flag of the countries at epcot to a skirt. I have already saved a copy of some of the flags that someone was so kind to show me where to find them. Now, should I just print them on iron-transfer paper and iron them on?
> Or is there a way to turn the picture into an actual applique that I can do a zig-zag border on (I don't have a fancy embrodery machine  )
> I thought of doing zig-zag on the iron-transfer, but then I figured since it is paper it would just get ruined trying that.
> 
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> - Or is there somewhere I can purchase the Flag Mickey Head appliques, not to expensive? That would really be great



If you go to the first page of this thread you will find a tutorial on "hand applique" hand applique is actually done with a sewing machine. That would be a good way to do the heads without an applique machine.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.
> 
> I felt like a scientist and I loved the feeling of success afterwards!!!



Thats amazing!!


----------



## Pocahontis

RMAMom said:


> If you go to the first page of this thread you will find a tutorial on "hand applique" hand applique is actually done with a sewing machine. That would be a good way to do the heads without an applique machine.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I actually did read that, and I pretty much already know all of that. I have done appliques just not the way I am trying to now. I only have a downloaded pic, not an actual applique, or a fancy machine to transfer the image to and let it sew it for me. Just a plain 'ol basic singer.
> And I have never done an iron-on so I don't know if that would be just as sturdy as a fabric applique. Or if there is a way to get my pics transferred to fabric so I can make real appliques of them.
> Some of the flags are far too intricate to try and cut out a different piece of fabric for each part.
> Hmmm, maybe I'm not making it clear. Sorry I don't know how else to explain. Herrumpgh


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Pocahontis, 
I know what you mean, I just don't have the answer hopefully someone else will be able to answer....  Good Luck.

May I suggest trying a google search - something like "appliqué Iron On transfer paper" or something like that...


----------



## dianemom2

SpikenLex said:


> I did make it to Lens Mill in Hamilton and found 2 tinkerbell prints as well as some Winnie the Pooh and Cars.  No luck finding Mickey Mouse or anything Toy Story - I am going to have to do some cross border shopping when Lexi is feeling better.  Right now, we're limited to sticking close to home.
> 
> So, I have a cute Tinkerbell and some fabric from my stash.  I bought the vertical stripe skirt pattern from YouCanMakeThis and dug out my measuring tape.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions.  I'll post on my progress......


Good luck with the pattern.  As for finding Mickey fabric, you don't absolutely need fabric with Mickey on it if you are doing an applique.  You could just do Mickey colors (black, red and yellow) and then add your applique.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.


How great that you were able to upsize the pattern so easily.  Sounds like you had a very successful day.  I love the duct tape double idea.


----------



## Pocahontis

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Pocahontis,
> I know what you mean, I just don't have the answer hopefully someone else will be able to answer....  Good Luck.
> 
> May I suggest trying a google search - something like "appliqué Iron On transfer paper" or something like that...



Thank you Tinkerbell3747!! I did a search and found that they make printable fabric!! Wow, guess they make everything now-a-days!! Whoop!

Thanks again!
Here's hoping the stuff works


----------



## tricia

SpikenLex said:


> Joann's main offices are actually in Oakville, where my sister works, but they don't keep fabric there, except for samples.  So, no luck there!
> 
> I did make it to Lens Mill in Hamilton and found 2 tinkerbell prints as well as some Winnie the Pooh and Cars.  No luck finding Mickey Mouse or anything Toy Story - I am going to have to do some cross border shopping when Lexi is feeling better.  Right now, we're limited to sticking close to home.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions.  I'll post on my progress......



glad you found some character print.  I only have fabricland here and they only seem to have the Mickey you mentioned and some Winnie the pooh.  But you can make great customs with some appliqués and coordinating fabrics.

Are you on Facebook? We have a group over there too.

My aunt used to live in Burlington, just off appleby line.  When I was a kid I would spend a week or two there every summer.


----------



## PurpleEars

nannye said:


> where in Canada? I'm in Kitchener, ONT and our lens mill and fabric land was kinda useless lol. The CS at Fabric land told us to go to ottawa street in Hamilton. Holly Mama! we went today and spent at least 5 hours in the various stores and I know there is more in Hamilton. the fabric land there was HUGE! I didn't look for mickey, however at the fabric land for sure I did see quite a bit of disney (Fairies, cars and princess) and I know I saw old fashioned looking mickey flannel. Give the Hamilton store a call if it isn't far from you.
> Then again you probably live in alberta or someplace far!



Now I wish there is something like Ottawa Street near us, then again, maybe not because I will spend all my money there.



SpikenLex said:


> Joann's main offices are actually in Oakville, where my sister works, but they don't keep fabric there, except for samples.  So, no luck there!
> 
> I did make it to Lens Mill in Hamilton and found 2 tinkerbell prints as well as some Winnie the Pooh and Cars.  No luck finding Mickey Mouse or anything Toy Story - I am going to have to do some cross border shopping when Lexi is feeling better.  Right now, we're limited to sticking close to home.
> 
> So, I have a cute Tinkerbell and some fabric from my stash.  I bought the vertical stripe skirt pattern from YouCanMakeThis and dug out my measuring tape.  Wish me luck!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who offered suggestions.  I'll post on my progress......



I didn't realize Joann's have offices in Ontario. I just thought they were in the US! I am glad to hear that you found some Disney fabric. I can't wait to see what you make!



Pocahontis said:


> Ok Ladies, I need some advice......please
> 
> I want to add a mickey head in each flag of the countries at epcot to a skirt. I have already saved a copy of some of the flags that someone was so kind to show me where to find them. Now, should I just print them on iron-transfer paper and iron them on?
> Or is there a way to turn the picture into an actual applique that I can do a zig-zag border on (I don't have a fancy embrodery machine  )
> I thought of doing zig-zag on the iron-transfer, but then I figured since it is paper it would just get ruined trying that.
> 
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> - Or is there somewhere I can purchase the Flag Mickey Head appliques, not to expensive? That would really be great



Iron-on paper would be easier. I actually did something similar to your idea a few months ago, except I used my embroidery machine:













tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.
> 
> I felt like a scientist and I loved the feeling of success afterwards!!!



Great job! I am glad that you had great success with upsizing!


----------



## Pocahontis

PurpleEars said:


> Iron-on paper would be easier. I actually did something similar to your idea a few months ago, except I used my embroidery machine:



Good job, yours look great. Yes that is what I am trying to do but unfortunately I do not have an embroidery machine, maybe someday. I think I will do the Iron-on. I'm sure they will not be as pretty, but the Printable fabric  I found is crazy expensive!!
Thanks


----------



## teresajoy

Pocahontis said:


> Ahh, I see. What do you think would be easier to do, the casings or shirring? I have a singer talent and need to do 3 dresses size 12m, 5 & 8. I am actually just coming up with something (no pattern.) So the easier the better. Thanks



That depends on if your machine does shirring without you wanting to throw it out the window!  (I had a machine like that)

Try to shirr with your machine on some scrap fabric, if it works, that would probably be your quickest and easiest method. 

I just noticed your ticker, we will be there about the same time. 



PurpleEars said:


> Now I wish there is something like Ottawa Street near us, then again, maybe not because I will spend all my money there.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Joann's have offices in Ontario. I just thought they were in the US! I am glad to hear that you found some Disney fabric. I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> 
> 
> Iron-on paper would be easier. I actually did something similar to your idea a few months ago, except I used my embroidery machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! I am glad that you had great success with upsizing!



That skirt was very cute Flora!!!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.

I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.


----------



## cogero

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.
> 
> I felt like a scientist and I loved the feeling of success afterwards!!!



Great Job on Upsizing. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



This is just adorable.

Guess I need to actually try to get some sewing done today.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Commented on FB but he is SO cute and I love the outfit!!!!  Great job



 Thanks



PurpleEars said:


> Too bad about your DS's party. The outfit turned out great!
> .



 Actually he has lucked out in a way. He has now had 4 bday cakes since his bday. 



Pocahontis said:


> Ahh, I see. What do you think would be easier to do, the casings or shirring? I have a singer talent and need to do 3 dresses size 12m, 5 & 8. I am actually just coming up with something (no pattern.) So the easier the better. Thanks



I think casings would be easier. The CrissCross dress pattern that I have uses 4 casings in the back and you just have pull the elastic through them all at the same time.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.
> 
> I felt like a scientist and I loved the feeling of success afterwards!!!



Please share I tried that last year but I didn't get it quite right 



Pocahontis said:


> Thank you Tinkerbell3747!! I did a search and found that they make printable fabric!! Wow, guess they make everything now-a-days!! Whoop!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Here's hoping the stuff works



If you decided to go with the printable fabric I was also use Heat&Bond lite.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



That came out cute. I hear you on the slump though. I really need to get going for our trip that is less than 5 mths away


----------



## NiniMorris

No embroidery machine equals no work being done!

Thinking this afternoon might be the day I start organizing the studio...or cleaning the house...or maybe, just maybe...take a nap!

Seriously, I'm thinking of throwing a pity party instead!  I really am bummed that I am missing the meet down in Disney this week.  After it was too late, hubby told me I could have gone...he would front the bill for me.  GRRR!  Why couldn't he have told me earlier.

My plans for this weekend were to get buy with the shirts for our trip.  Since hubby is working and the kids have a new Xbox game I figured I could get several hours of uninterrupted sewing done... guess not.

I do need to go put a button and button holes on an Aline so I can get the whole bunch listed.  My DIL is going to take pictures for me on my new mannequin. And it looks like the weather might just cooperate today.  A bit chilly but nice and sunny.

Does anyone know of another place you can get a decent embroidery machine...on payments?   I don't have the spendable cash right now (I am actually going to use the Disney money for this one)  HSN is sold out of the one I kinda wanted, aren't carrying the one I really wanted, and I normally use the PX as my back up but they are out of stock.  

(Of course, next January I get to get me a big girl six needle machine!)


Let the Pity party commence.....


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> No embroidery machine equals no work being done!
> 
> Does anyone know of another place you can get a decent embroidery machine...on payments?   I don't have the spendable cash right now (I am actually going to use the Disney money for this one)  HSN is sold out of the one I kinda wanted, aren't carrying the one I really wanted, and I normally use the PX as my back up but they are out of stock.
> 
> (Of course, next January I get to get me a big girl six needle machine!)
> 
> 
> Let the Pity party commence.....
> 
> 
> Nini



Sorry about the embroidery machine.  I am not sure where you can check for an embroidery machine replacement.  Have you looked on overstock.com? I don't know if they do payments or not though.  I bought my machine second hand on ebay and got a great deal on it.  I love it!   I'll be very jealous when you get the 6 needle machine though.

I just saw somebody on our craigslist selling a Marie Osmond embroidery machine for $50.  I don't know anything about it but I was toying with the idea of looking into it for DD11 to play with.  It only has a 4x4 embroidery field but I think she'd enjoy it.  I just don't know anything about the machine.


----------



## weluvdizne

WyomingMomof6 said:


>



This is really cute.  Sorrry about your slump.  

Michelle, your little boy and his b-day outfit are adorable.  Love that smile.  Sorry about the party, but 4 cakes, wow, what a lucky boy!

Nini, hope your day goes well.  Take the time for yourself and sneak in a nap.  Everything else will fall into place.  You always seem to make it work out.  

Can't remember who posted upsizing the Simply Sweet, but I also would love it if you would share your secret.  Thanks


----------



## weluvdizne

My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!





Need to do some sewing not just embroidery.  Want to make some pj pants for the two older kiddos.  hmmmmm....think I can ignore the to do list todayand sew instead?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

nannye said:


> I'm looking for some AK inspiration to make something for a 5 year old girl, anyone want to share?


we were at wdw in May last year and i made minnie head tee's for my dgd's Kensliegh,Gracie 6 and Chloe 4...i used a skirt form the thrift store { $1!!} for the head and got petties on clearance at wallywolrd after halloween in the costume section! $2 each... they loved the outfits and looked so cute! 




 hope this is inspiration for you!


----------



## SpikenLex

The picture should show in my Avatar - can't figure out how to post a picture within this message!

I used a twirled skirt pattern from youcansewthis, a purple Tinkerbell fabric with some pink and green from my stash.  Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.

So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?


----------



## cogero

SpikenLex said:


> The picture should show in my Avatar - can't figure out how to post a picture within this message!
> 
> I used a twirled skirt pattern from youcansewthis, a purple Tinkerbell fabric with some pink and green from my stash.  Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.
> 
> So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?



Love your son's comment.

You need 10 posts to be able to post pictures. Can't wait to see the skirt larger.

I am off to do a pair of PJs for my DD.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

SpikenLex said:


> The picture should show in my Avatar - can't figure out how to post a picture within this message!
> 
> I used a twirled skirt pattern from youcansewthis, a purple Tinkerbell fabric with some pink and green from my stash.  Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.
> 
> So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?


awww i love that skirt and those colors are so pretty! great job....i think you need 10 post to post pix....and i post mine to facebook then to here...there are instructions on the 1st page on how to do that...you may already know that but just thought i'd share...again great job on the skirt...and good luck on the shirt...i've been sewing almost a year and a half and still too scared to do button holes ,not sure why...they can't be that hard as as hard as a zipper WITHOUT a zipper foot...i need a sewing accessories fairy! 
 ~Beth~


----------



## tinkbell13

nannye said:


> where in Canada? I'm in Kitchener, ONT and our lens mill and fabric land was kinda useless lol. The CS at Fabric land told us to go to ottawa street in Hamilton. Holly Mama! we went today and spent at least 5 hours in the various stores and I know there is more in Hamilton. the fabric land there was HUGE! I didn't look for mickey, however at the fabric land for sure I did see quite a bit of disney (Fairies, cars and princess) and I know I saw old fashioned looking mickey flannel. Give the Hamilton store a call if it isn't far from you.
> Then again you probably live in alberta or someplace far!


I might just have to take a trip to Hamilton! I went to 2 of our 3 Fabriclands here and Lens Mill yesterday. What a bust that was. Absolutely no Disney fabrics at any of them and the one Fabricland where I found some material I wanted, the lady looked down her nose at me because I was buying clearance fabric. Not likely to go back there again anytime soon.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just checking in quickly, before I run out the door.  I spent the better part of today researching the slash and spread method for upsizing patterns. I am amazed at how easy this really is.  I upsized a size 8 Simply Sweet to a Size 14 in about 1 hour (including making a muslin).  DD and I made a duct tape double for her today and my muslin sized 14 SS actually fit the Duct Table Double very well.  Now I feel like I can take any pattern she likes and make it work.
> 
> I felt like a scientist and I loved the feeling of success afterwards!!!


Awesome! I need to do this to a pattern I have for a skirt for my older niece.



Pocahontis said:


> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to the first page of this thread you will find a tutorial on "hand applique" hand applique is actually done with a sewing machine. That would be a good way to do the heads without an applique machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I actually did read that, and I pretty much already know all of that. I have done appliques just not the way I am trying to now. I only have a downloaded pic, not an actual applique, or a fancy machine to transfer the image to and let it sew it for me. Just a plain 'ol basic singer.
> And I have never done an iron-on so I don't know if that would be just as sturdy as a fabric applique. Or if there is a way to get my pics transferred to fabric so I can make real appliques of them.
> Some of the flags are far too intricate to try and cut out a different piece of fabric for each part.
> Hmmm, maybe I'm not making it clear. Sorry I don't know how else to explain. Herrumpgh
Click to expand...

I used the tut on the first page to do the Mickey face applique on my DS's bag on my basic Singer machine from a downloaded pic. I traced out the different parts on heat n bond and applied that to the different coloured materials and then applied them to my main material and zig zagged away. It actually isn't hard once you practice a few times.



weluvdizne said:


> My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to do some sewing not just embroidery.  Want to make some pj pants for the two older kiddos.  hmmmmm....think I can ignore the to do list todayand sew instead?


Love the Chip and Dale shirt! And you can join me in ignoring  to sew today. Well, actually, I might throw a load on and then head to my machine, so I guess I'm not actually ignoring it.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

miprender said:


> Please share I tried that last year but I didn't get it quite right




Sorry I was literally running out the door and I just had to tell somebody I was so excited..... I totally would love to share.

I got instructions on how to do the Duct Tape Double for DD from the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love BUT if you don't have the book you can go hear  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3659/clone-yourself-a-fitting-assistant/page/all  there are also a ton of tutorials .....but you should SO have that book in your sewing library....

For the upsizing I used this tutorial http://sensibility.com/tips/how-to-resize-a-pattern/

This was a great reference chart as well.... It was spot on in my case....http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...arts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes

I printed out the upsizing instructions and the reference chart started an Upsizing binder/journal.  You will need to write down what measurements you are using at each step.  Expect to make minor adjustments to your muslins until you get the perfect fit.

I also got a tip on how to accommodate a bit of a tummy for a better fit....

Simply - add length to the center of the bodice (you'll have to play around with how much) and a little width to the last 2" of the side seams to flare out the side seams a bit....

OK sorry guys for such a long post, feel free to PM me if you have any more questions I am happy to help.......


----------



## tinkerbell3747

weluvdizne said:


> Can't remember who posted upsizing the Simply Sweet, but I also would love it if you would share your secret.  Thanks





That was me see my post a little further up......feel free to PM me with any 
more questions...

So far I have finished the adjustments on the Jumper Bodice Empire waist.  I'll post here what my experience was and how I fixed it since there seems to be others interested as well.

My only adjustment was the arm holes.  After upsizing I found the arm holes more than 2" to big.  To correct this I redrafted the pattern by removing the split in the arm hole area and adding that split evenly to the center and shoulder area. (since this patter doesn't have a shoulder seam (we add straps) this worked fine.  See tutorials instructions regarding patterns with shoulder seams....I cut out another muslin and still had at least an 1" too much in the arm pit area even after sewing a 1/2" seam allowance.  I then took the muslin and cut of 1" on each side seam to shorten the arm holes....THIS FIXED the problem...I went back to my redrafted pattern and cut 3"4 off the pattern side seam (leaving a 1"4 for a little extra room).  I'll probably make another muslin to test it out and make sure it works.  Then I am off to the Jumper pattern waistline.....


----------



## PurpleEars

Pocahontis said:


> Good job, yours look great. Yes that is what I am trying to do but unfortunately I do not have an embroidery machine, maybe someday. I think I will do the Iron-on. I'm sure they will not be as pretty, but the Printable fabric  I found is crazy expensive!!
> Thanks



Thanks. I am actually toying around with the idea of trying to make the Canadian one into a patch (I just don't know if it will work) and sew it to backpacks, hats, etc. It may be a Canadian thing - we like to put our flag on our travel packs. It often serves as a conversation starter when we travel.



teresajoy said:


> That skirt was very cute Flora!!!



Thanks Teresa. I still hope that I will get a chance to wear it! It will depend on the airfare in August. Right now we are looking at like $800-900 per person round trip, we would buy if it goes down to around $500 per person.



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



Super cute outfit! I hear you on having ideas but no time!



miprender said:


> Actually he has lucked out in a way. He has now had 4 bday cakes since his bday.



4 birthday cakes! Lucky boy!



weluvdizne said:


> My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to do some sewing not just embroidery.  Want to make some pj pants for the two older kiddos.  hmmmmm....think I can ignore the to do list todayand sew instead?



That shirt is super cute! I can't wait to see a picture of her with Chip and Dale!



SpikenLex said:


> The picture should show in my Avatar - can't figure out how to post a picture within this message!
> 
> I used a twirled skirt pattern from youcansewthis, a purple Tinkerbell fabric with some pink and green from my stash.  Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.
> 
> So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?



Great job! I like the colours in the skirt. Ruffles are much easier with a ruffling foot, if you can find one for your machine. For me it was $30 well spent.

The bowling shirt is quite easy to put together, though it has been a while since I made one. I have shifted to patchwork twirl lately. (I blame Andrea for that one - she is the one who makes beautiful patchwork twirls)

I can't wait until we can see your pictures in larger sizes!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Sorry I was literally running out the door and I just had to tell somebody I was so excited..... I totally would love to share.
> 
> I got instructions on how to do the Duct Tape Double for DD from the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love BUT if you don't have the book you can go hear  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3659/clone-yourself-a-fitting-assistant/page/all  there are also a ton of tutorials .....but you should SO have that book in your sewing library....
> 
> For the upsizing I used this tutorial http://sensibility.com/tips/how-to-resize-a-pattern/
> 
> This was a great reference chart as well.... It was spot on in my case....http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...arts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes
> 
> I printed out the upsizing instructions and the reference chart started an Upsizing binder/journal.  You will need to write down what measurements you are using at each step.  Expect to make minor adjustments to your muslins until you get the perfect fit.
> 
> I also got a tip on how to accommodate a bit of a tummy for a better fit....
> 
> Simply - add length to the center of the bodice (you'll have to play around with how much) and a little width to the last 2" of the side seams to flare out the side seams a bit....
> 
> OK sorry guys for such a long post, feel free to PM me if you have any more questions I am happy to help.......



Thanks for the links. I will add them to my library. I don't upsize often, and when I do, it is for the Gives. I am always nervous that they won't fit!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Pocahontis said:


> Thank you Tinkerbell3747!! I did a search and found that they make printable fabric!! Wow, guess they make everything now-a-days!! Whoop!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Here's hoping the stuff works



Yah!! I am so glad you found a solution! DD wants a skirt with all the flag mickey heads too....her list keeps growing...



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



Love the outfit....so cute.  And i know what you mean about finding the time to sew.  i can only work on projects between housework on the weekends and after work.



NiniMorris said:


> No embroidery machine equals no work being done!
> 
> Thinking this afternoon might be the day I start organizing the studio...or cleaning the house...or maybe, just maybe...take a nap!
> 
> Seriously, I'm thinking of throwing a pity party instead!  I really am bummed that I am missing the meet down in Disney this week.  After it was too late, hubby told me I could have gone...he would front the bill for me.  GRRR!  Why couldn't he have told me earlier.
> 
> My plans for this weekend were to get buy with the shirts for our trip.  Since hubby is working and the kids have a new Xbox game I figured I could get several hours of uninterrupted sewing done... guess not.
> 
> I do need to go put a button and button holes on an Aline so I can get the whole bunch listed.  My DIL is going to take pictures for me on my new mannequin. And it looks like the weather might just cooperate today.  A bit chilly but nice and sunny.
> 
> Does anyone know of another place you can get a decent embroidery machine...on payments?   I don't have the spendable cash right now (I am actually going to use the Disney money for this one)  HSN is sold out of the one I kinda wanted, aren't carrying the one I really wanted, and I normally use the PX as my back up but they are out of stock.
> 
> (Of course, next January I get to get me a big girl six needle machine!)
> 
> 
> Let the Pity party commence.....
> 
> 
> Nini



 Sneak in that nap and know that everything will work itself out.  i bet after a nice nap you'll be able to figure things out.  

Oh lalal a 6 needle machine lucky lucky girl....



weluvdizne said:


> My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to do some sewing not just embroidery.  Want to make some pj pants for the two older kiddos.  hmmmmm....think I can ignore the to do list todayand sew instead?



TO CUTE! I  Chip and Dale too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> we were at wdw in May last year and i made minnie head tee's for my dgd's Kensliegh,Gracie 6 and Chloe 4...i used a skirt form the thrift store { $1!!} for the head and got petties on clearance at wallywolrd after halloween in the costume section! $2 each... they loved the outfits and looked so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this is inspiration for you!



Very Cute!  



SpikenLex said:


> The picture should show in my Avatar - can't figure out how to post a picture within this message!
> 
> I used a twirled skirt pattern from youcansewthis, a purple Tinkerbell fabric with some pink and green from my stash.  Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.
> 
> So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?



This is so pretty, love the fabric colors....reminds me of Easter kind of....



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the links. I will add them to my library. I don't upsize often, and when I do, it is for the Gives. I am always nervous that they won't fit!


I was glad i could be of some help to even just one person.  I get so many tips and Ideas here...feels good to give back.


----------



## mphalens

Pocahontis said:


> Ok Ladies, I need some advice......please
> 
> I want to add a mickey head in each flag of the countries at epcot to a skirt. I have already saved a copy of some of the flags that someone was so kind to show me where to find them. Now, should I just print them on iron-transfer paper and iron them on?
> Or is there a way to turn the picture into an actual applique that I can do a zig-zag border on (I don't have a fancy embrodery machine  )
> I thought of doing zig-zag on the iron-transfer, but then I figured since it is paper it would just get ruined trying that.
> 
> Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> - Or is there somewhere I can purchase the Flag Mickey Head appliques, not to expensive? That would really be great



I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:





I printed them on iron-on transfer paper (I fit two MHs per 8.5x11 sheet) and then ironed them on to the jeans.  I don't have an embroidery machine either.  If I had to do it again on denim, I'd probably save up and figure out a way to buy the patches or get with someone that has a machine that I could pay.  However, if you want to make a skirt and plan on using cotton or cotton knit, you'd be fine.  The only reason it's not working great on my jeans is the ridges in the denim make it hard to get a great application of the iron-on. Some of the edges are peeling up after washing. You definitely wouldn't want to satin stitch around the edge of the iron-on paper though!
As far as which brand of paper to buy for iron-on transfers, I HIGHLY recommend www.amymickey.com .  Her paper is AWESOME (and I've tried several!) and I cannot say enough good things about it!!!  Plus, she happens to be a fellow DISer 
Hope that helps!  I agree with you, doing appliques of all the Epcot Flag MHs would be tough. . . I thought about it and then thought better of it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



So cute!!!!



Okay y'all!  QUESTION:

If you were going to make a "fake" corset top, would you shirr the back of it or would you do casings for a few rows of elastic?  Think 6 year old girl.  I'm sort of leaning towards the casings, only because I don't know if the shirring would be itchy?  It will have a top to go underneath it though, so I don't know if that matters?
Which would be easier to do if I'm having to wing my pattern?  The casings or the shirring?


----------



## dianemom2

SpikenLex said:


> Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.
> 
> So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?


Glad your daughter loved the skirt.  It looks great.  So cute that your son asked you sew him something too!  I don't like ruffles much so I often do a cuffed hem.  I love them because it also eliminated the need to hem the skirt.



mphalens said:


> I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
> Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I printed them on iron-on transfer paper (I fit two MHs per 8.5x11 sheet) and then ironed them on to the jeans.  I don't have an embroidery machine either.  If I had to do it again on denim, I'd probably save up and figure out a way to buy the patches or get with someone that has a machine that I could pay.  However, if you want to make a skirt and plan on using cotton or cotton knit, you'd be fine.  The only reason it's not working great on my jeans is the ridges in the denim make it hard to get a great application of the iron-on. Some of the edges are peeling up after washing. You definitely wouldn't want to satin stitch around the edge of the iron-on paper though!
> As far as which brand of paper to buy for iron-on transfers, I HIGHLY recommend www.amymickey.com .  Her paper is AWESOME (and I've tried several!) and I cannot say enough good things about it!!!  Plus, she happens to be a fellow DISer
> Hope that helps!  I agree with you, doing appliques of all the Epcot Flag MHs would be tough. . . I thought about it and then thought better of it!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay y'all!  QUESTION:
> 
> If you were going to make a "fake" corset top, would you shirr the back of it or would you do casings for a few rows of elastic?  Think 6 year old girl.  I'm sort of leaning towards the casings, only because I don't know if the shirring would be itchy?  It will have a top to go underneath it though, so I don't know if that matters?
> Which would be easier to do if I'm having to wing my pattern?  The casings or the shirring?


I love the flag head Mickey jeans.  They look great!

I think if you know how to do the shirring, it would work out to be easier and just as comfortable if there is going to be a top underneath it.  My older daughter did not care much  for shirring right against her skin when she was little but never minded when there was a top between her and the shirring.


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
> Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I printed them on iron-on transfer paper (I fit two MHs per 8.5x11 sheet) and then ironed them on to the jeans.  I don't have an embroidery machine either.  If I had to do it again on denim, I'd probably save up and figure out a way to buy the patches or get with someone that has a machine that I could pay.  However, if you want to make a skirt and plan on using cotton or cotton knit, you'd be fine.  The only reason it's not working great on my jeans is the ridges in the denim make it hard to get a great application of the iron-on. Some of the edges are peeling up after washing. You definitely wouldn't want to satin stitch around the edge of the iron-on paper though!
> As far as which brand of paper to buy for iron-on transfers, I HIGHLY recommend www.amymickey.com .  Her paper is AWESOME (and I've tried several!) and I cannot say enough good things about it!!!  Plus, she happens to be a fellow DISer
> Hope that helps!  I agree with you, doing appliques of all the Epcot Flag MHs would be tough. . . I thought about it and then thought better of it!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay y'all!  QUESTION:
> 
> If you were going to make a "fake" corset top, would you shirr the back of it or would you do casings for a few rows of elastic?  Think 6 year old girl.  I'm sort of leaning towards the casings, only because I don't know if the shirring would be itchy?  It will have a top to go underneath it though, so I don't know if that matters?
> Which would be easier to do if I'm having to wing my pattern?  The casings or the shirring?



love the jeans!

Shirring for DD's shirt (red dots) couple of posts back.....I've never seen her pick at it or complain about the feel...the elastic thread is pretty soft. DD3 is kind of sensory sensitive to anything itchy (and she has worn it without the under shirt before)....she's a good tester  If the pattern is sized for casings or shirring either way you should be ok.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello everyone....

got news tonight from Kris (Mom2MitoKids) that Kylee will be having her surgery on Wednesday .... they will be putting in a tube so she can get her meds to keep her colon functioning better and hopefully keep her out of the hospital for all the clean outs.
please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!

thanks


----------



## juliebug

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> got news tonight from Kris (Mom2MitoKids) that Kylee will be having her surgery on Wednesday .... they will be putting in a tube so she can get her meds to keep her colon functioning better and hopefully keep her out of the hospital for all the clean outs.
> please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> thanks



Prayers sent their way! 

so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress


----------



## Pocahontis

mphalens said:


> I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
> Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I printed them on iron-on transfer paper (I fit two MHs per 8.5x11 sheet) and then ironed them on to the jeans.  I don't have an embroidery machine either.  If I had to do it again on denim, I'd probably save up and figure out a way to buy the patches or get with someone that has a machine that I could pay.  However, if you want to make a skirt and plan on using cotton or cotton knit, you'd be fine.  The only reason it's not working great on my jeans is the ridges in the denim make it hard to get a great application of the iron-on. Some of the edges are peeling up after washing. You definitely wouldn't want to satin stitch around the edge of the iron-on paper though!
> As far as which brand of paper to buy for iron-on transfers, I HIGHLY recommend www.amymickey.com .  Her paper is AWESOME (and I've tried several!) and I cannot say enough good things about it!!!  Plus, she happens to be a fellow DISer
> Hope that helps!  I agree with you, doing appliques of all the Epcot Flag MHs would be tough. . . I thought about it and then thought better of it!



Thank you! Thank you!
How stinkin cute are you rockin' that outfit!!
It inspired me to make something for myself as well as the kiddos  Thanks


Ok, I had others I wanted to say thank you to, but I forgot how to multi-quote. There is a lot of info to take in when you are a newbie.


----------



## Pocahontis

miprender said:


> :
> 
> If you decided to go with the printable fabric I was also use Heat&Bond lite.


I think the Printable fabric already has a sticky back to iron on or just sew it. So if it does, then iron it to the heat&bond then to the skirt?



tinkbell13 said:


> I used the tut on the first page to do the Mickey face applique on my DS's bag on my basic Singer machine from a downloaded pic. I traced out the different parts on heat n bond and applied that to the different coloured materials and then applied them to my main material and zig zagged away. It actually isn't hard once you practice a few times.


 Yup, this is how I usually do my appliques. It just seems impossible to do this with some of the flags, like the bird on the mexican flag, I am positive I could not cut that out and zig zag it with out looking like a mess, Lol. 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks. I am actually toying around with the idea of trying to make the Canadian one into a patch (I just don't know if it will work) and sew it to backpacks, hats, etc. It may be a Canadian thing - we like to put our flag on our travel packs. It often serves as a conversation starter when we travel.



I know what you mean!!! Being a Texan, we add the TX flag to everything!! My Mickey flag heads I will be putting on skirts will have one extra head with the Texas flag


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
> Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay y'all!  QUESTION:
> 
> If you were going to make a "fake" corset top, would you shirr the back of it or would you do casings for a few rows of elastic?  Think 6 year old girl.  I'm sort of leaning towards the casings, only because I don't know if the shirring would be itchy?  It will have a top to go underneath it though, so I don't know if that matters?
> Which would be easier to do if I'm having to wing my pattern?  The casings or the shirring?



I don't have any suggestions for your question but I like your jeans!



juliebug said:


> so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress



This dress is beautiful!


----------



## DMGeurts

I know I've missed a bunch of quotes...  My sincere apologies!  



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



Totally adorable!  I love that little Zebra...  I really need to make a zebra shirt for myself...  



weluvdizne said:


> My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to do some sewing not just embroidery.  Want to make some pj pants for the two older kiddos.  hmmmmm....think I can ignore the to do list todayand sew instead?



This turned out adorable!  I just love C & D!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> we were at wdw in May last year and i made minnie head tee's for my dgd's Kensliegh,Gracie 6 and Chloe 4...i used a skirt form the thrift store { $1!!} for the head and got petties on clearance at wallywolrd after halloween in the costume section! $2 each... they loved the outfits and looked so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this is inspiration for you!



Too cute!  And great deals too!  



SpikenLex said:


> The picture should show in my Avatar - can't figure out how to post a picture within this message!
> 
> I used a twirled skirt pattern from youcansewthis, a purple Tinkerbell fabric with some pink and green from my stash.  Lexi loves it!  I need to put on a ruffle to finish the hem, but I'm going to wait for some help from my mom.  I'm awful at ruffles.  I'm also thinking of a coordinating T-shirt with the Tinkerbell cupcake design from froufrou.
> 
> So, first attempt is done and I'm hooked!  My son saw the skirt this morning and asked me to make him something, so I purchased the bowling shirt pattern.  Laundry and cleaning can wait, right?



Love the skirt!  It turned out awesome!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Sorry I was literally running out the door and I just had to tell somebody I was so excited..... I totally would love to share.
> 
> I got instructions on how to do the Duct Tape Double for DD from the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love BUT if you don't have the book you can go hear  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3659/clone-yourself-a-fitting-assistant/page/all  there are also a ton of tutorials .....but you should SO have that book in your sewing library....
> 
> For the upsizing I used this tutorial http://sensibility.com/tips/how-to-resize-a-pattern/
> 
> This was a great reference chart as well.... It was spot on in my case....http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...arts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes
> 
> I printed out the upsizing instructions and the reference chart started an Upsizing binder/journal.  You will need to write down what measurements you are using at each step.  Expect to make minor adjustments to your muslins until you get the perfect fit.
> 
> I also got a tip on how to accommodate a bit of a tummy for a better fit....
> 
> Simply - add length to the center of the bodice (you'll have to play around with how much) and a little width to the last 2" of the side seams to flare out the side seams a bit....
> 
> OK sorry guys for such a long post, feel free to PM me if you have any more questions I am happy to help.......



I love that book!  I Have it in my sewing library - and it is just a great book!  So worth the full price.    Thanks for the pattern upsizing - I just had to upsize a pattern for dd, and I didn't upsize it enough (just barely), so it's back to the drawing board for me.  

I am so far behind in the Disbou thread - sorry everyone...  I have just been so busy getting stuff ready for our trip that I can barely keep up!  Hopefully I'll be able to spend more time here once we return - and I can't wait to start doing BG again!  

D~


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi Everybody,
    Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about. 
    After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
    Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric



Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.



My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
Sheila


----------



## tinkerbell3747

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> got news tonight from Kris (Mom2MitoKids) that Kylee will be having her surgery on Wednesday .... they will be putting in a tube so she can get her meds to keep her colon functioning better and hopefully keep her out of the hospital for all the clean outs.
> please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> thanks



Praying all goes well.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about.
> After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
> Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
> Sheila



I like your sewing area and the Fabric too!

Hope your getting well quickly. 


Forgot to quote the Repunzel dress but it is just adorable!!


----------



## aripantaloon

Embroidery machine questions coming up.

I have been bugging DH for an embroidery machine so that I can make nicer looking appliqued items for my kids.  I have done some by hand, but I have a hard time with tight curves as well as minute details.  Like, I can do a plain old big Mickey head outline, but when I did Grinch shirts, some of the details don't looks as nice as they could.

So, what does an embroidery machine do that I can't do with my regular sewing machine?  I obviously have no clue what they do and have never seen one in motion.  I don't want to get one and then find out that it doesn't do as much as I thought to simplify the process or make more professional looking things.  

I saw the link a couple of pages back to the Frou Frou digital pattern website.  So, if you use one of those patterns (or any digital pattern), do you upload it to the machine, cut out your fabrics the same way you would with one done by hand (you can use different fabrics, right?  Some of the designs look like they have used fabric, but others look more like it's just the design sewn directly on a tee-shirt as opposed to having fabric sewn with that stitch design), iron them on the clothing article, and then the machine sews everything for you?  Do you have to move the fabric to follow where you want it to sew?  How does the machine know, for example, that you want to do the outline of Minnie's bow in pink, but her outline in black?  Do you give it instructions or do you have to manually stop it and change threads and adjust where it is sewing?  Will it adjust the stitch width if the design calls for thinner stitches for a detail?  

I'm assuming that there is a program that you can use to take your own design and make it into a digital file so that the machine will then automatically sew that for you?  I say this because someone recently said that she "digitized" her own designs and it worked.  How hard is it to digitize your own designs?  Not that I can draw, but I've found pictures of things on the web that I thought would be nice on a shirt.  I usually print them out and then resize them with my printer and follow the directions on how to hand applique.  It would be nice to not have to freehand the stitches.

Finally, I'm assuming that the biggest design that you can do on your machine is the size of the embroidery square or ring.  So if it says that it has a 5x7 ring then you can't do anything bigger than 5x7 with that machine.  Correct?  Let's say you have a Mickey head outline that is bigger than 5x7 in total, but the head part fits.  Can you do it in pieces like the bottom of the head, then the ears (and bow if it's minnie)?  Starting and stopping at the bottom of the ears instead of doing it continuously doesn't seem like it would look weird in terms of the stitches, but can it actually be done.  Same question with other more elaborate designs:  if individual components of the whole design fit within the ring, can you do it in pieces or will the machine not accept that design in the first place?  Are there machines that you can buy additional larger rings if they don't come with them or do you have to get a machine that comes with what you want in the first place?

I know that's a ton of questions, but I figure that you guys are the experts.  Thank you for any help you can give!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

aripantaloon said:


> Embroidery machine questions coming up.
> 
> I have been bugging DH for an embroidery machine so that I can make nicer looking appliqued items for my kids.  I have done some by hand, but I have a hard time with tight curves as well as minute details.  Like, I can do a plain old big Mickey head outline, but when I did Grinch shirts, some of the details don't looks as nice as they could.
> 
> So, what does an embroidery machine do that I can't do with my regular sewing machine?  I obviously have no clue what they do and have never seen one in motion.  I don't want to get one and then find out that it doesn't do as much as I thought to simplify the process or make more professional looking things.
> 
> I saw the link a couple of pages back to the Frou Frou digital pattern website.  So, if you use one of those patterns (or any digital pattern), do you upload it to the machine, cut out your fabrics the same way you would with one done by hand (you can use different fabrics, right?  Some of the designs look like they have used fabric, but others look more like it's just the design sewn directly on a tee-shirt as opposed to having fabric sewn with that stitch design), iron them on the clothing article, and then the machine sews everything for you?  Do you have to move the fabric to follow where you want it to sew?  How does the machine know, for example, that you want to do the outline of Minnie's bow in pink, but her outline in black?  Do you give it instructions or do you have to manually stop it and change threads and adjust where it is sewing?  Will it adjust the stitch width if the design calls for thinner stitches for a detail?
> 
> I'm assuming that there is a program that you can use to take your own design and make it into a digital file so that the machine will then automatically sew that for you?  I say this because someone recently said that she "digitized" her own designs and it worked.  How hard is it to digitize your own designs?  Not that I can draw, but I've found pictures of things on the web that I thought would be nice on a shirt.  I usually print them out and then resize them with my printer and follow the directions on how to hand applique.  It would be nice to not have to freehand the stitches.
> 
> Finally, I'm assuming that the biggest design that you can do on your machine is the size of the embroidery square or ring.  So if it says that it has a 5x7 ring then you can't do anything bigger than 5x7 with that machine.  Correct?  Let's say you have a Mickey head outline that is bigger than 5x7 in total, but the head part fits.  Can you do it in pieces like the bottom of the head, then the ears (and bow if it's minnie)?  Starting and stopping at the bottom of the ears instead of doing it continuously doesn't seem like it would look weird in terms of the stitches, but can it actually be done.  Same question with other more elaborate designs:  if individual components of the whole design fit within the ring, can you do it in pieces or will the machine not accept that design in the first place?  Are there machines that you can buy additional larger rings if they don't come with them or do you have to get a machine that comes with what you want in the first place?
> 
> I know that's a ton of questions, but I figure that you guys are the experts.  Thank you for any help you can give!



I can't answer all your questions, because I still haven't bought my Embrodiery Machine.  Alot of the boutiqers have the Brother PE 770 machine.  You mentioned you hadn't really seen one in motion before.

Here is a video to show you how Applique is done with an Embrodiery machine.  It is really quite simple.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwsYFWnhwA  there are a few others out there as well.

I would google the Brother PE770 and read the manual to see if it meets all of your requirements and expectations. You can download the pdf of the manual for free online. 

Digitizing has a learning curve but I always say if your interested you'll learn it eventually although there are so so many digitized designs for sale you are sure to find almost anything.....

When you do machine applique with an embroidery machine the machine will stitch out all the details including the eyes....etc. Most home machines like the PE770 will prompt you when to change the thread color at each step of the design.  And Yes you can use different fabrics in your appliques for each layer...

Good luck with everything. You certainly came to the right place!


----------



## dianemom2

Here is the newest project.  It is almost done.  I still have to sew on the buttons.  I'll do that while I watch a little tv later tonight.  These are two more the of the designs that I have been working on.  I started on a new design today but I scrapped it because I'd made it too complicated.  I am going to simplify it and try again tomorrow.

Side 1:









Side 2:


----------



## miprender

weluvdizne said:


> My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!



So cute! Are you going to eat at Garden Grill? There is some great interaction with them.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Sorry I was literally running out the door and I just had to tell somebody I was so excited..... I totally would love to share.
> 
> I got instructions on how to do the Duct Tape Double for DD from the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love BUT if you don't have the book you can go hear  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3659/clone-yourself-a-fitting-assistant/page/all  there are also a ton of tutorials .....but you should SO have that book in your sewing library....
> 
> For the upsizing I used this tutorial http://sensibility.com/tips/how-to-resize-a-pattern/
> 
> This was a great reference chart as well.... It was spot on in my case....http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...arts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes
> 
> I printed out the upsizing instructions and the reference chart started an Upsizing binder/journal.  You will need to write down what measurements you are using at each step.  Expect to make minor adjustments to your muslins until you get the perfect fit.
> 
> I also got a tip on how to accommodate a bit of a tummy for a better fit....
> 
> Simply - add length to the center of the bodice (you'll have to play around with how much) and a little width to the last 2" of the side seams to flare out the side seams a bit....
> 
> OK sorry guys for such a long post, feel free to PM me if you have any more questions I am happy to help.......



Thanks for the links



mphalens said:


> I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
> Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as which brand of paper to buy for iron-on transfers, I HIGHLY recommend www.amymickey.com .  Her paper is AWESOME (and I've tried several!) and I cannot say enough good things about it!!!  Plus, she happens to be a fellow DISer
> Hope that helps!  I agree with you, doing appliques of all the Epcot Flag MHs would be tough. . . I thought about it and then thought better of it!
> 
> 
> Okay y'all!  QUESTION:
> 
> If you were going to make a "fake" corset top, would you shirr the back of it or would you do casings for a few rows of elastic?  Think 6 year old girl.  I'm sort of leaning towards the casings, only because I don't know if the shirring would be itchy?  It will have a top to go underneath it though, so I don't know if that matters?
> Which would be easier to do if I'm having to wing my pattern?  The casings or the shirring?



Pants are so cute

Since I don't know how to shir I vote for the casing



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> got news tonight from Kris (Mom2MitoKids) that Kylee will be having her surgery on Wednesday .... they will be putting in a tube so she can get her meds to keep her colon functioning better and hopefully keep her out of the hospital for all the clean outs.
> please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> thanks



Prayers being sent.



juliebug said:


> so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress



So cute.



Pocahontis said:


> I think the Printable fabric already has a sticky back to iron on or just sew it. So if it does, then iron it to the heat&bond then to the skirt?



I didn't realize it already had a sticky background so I think you could skip the HBlite



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about.
> After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
> Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
> Sheila



LOVE that fabric and your sewing area looks so nice and cheery.



aripantaloon said:


> Embroidery machine questions coming up.
> 
> 1. I saw the link a couple of pages back to the Frou Frou digital pattern website.  So, if you use one of those patterns (or any digital pattern), do you upload it to the machine, cut out your fabrics the same way you would with one done by hand (you can use different fabrics, right?  Some of the designs look like they have used fabric, but others look more like it's just the design sewn directly on a tee-shirt as opposed to having fabric sewn with that stitch design), iron them on the clothing article, and then the machine sews everything for you?  Do you have to move the fabric to follow where you want it to sew?  How does the machine know, for example, that you want to do the outline of Minnie's bow in pink, but her outline in black?  Do you give it instructions or do you have to manually stop it and change threads and adjust where it is sewing?  Will it adjust the stitch width if the design calls for thinner stitches for a detail?
> 
> I know that's a ton of questions, but I figure that you guys are the experts.  Thank you for any help you can give!



Yes you would upload the file to your machine. If you are doing a mickey head for instance the first stitch would be the outline stitch to show you where to place your fabric. The next stitch would be to tack down the fabric. You would then remove the hoop off and snip around the tackdown stitches. Place back on hoop and finish up with the nice satin stitches. Depending on your design you could have many thread changes to match the color of your fabric. There is usually a stitch guided to follow but the colors could be totally up to you.



aripantaloon said:


> Embroidery machine questions coming up.
> 2.I'm assuming that there is a program that you can use to take your own design and make it into a digital file so that the machine will then automatically sew that for you?  I say this because someone recently said that she "digitized" her own designs and it worked.  How hard is it to digitize your own designs?  Not that I can draw, but I've found pictures of things on the web that I thought would be nice on a shirt.  I usually print them out and then resize them with my printer and follow the directions on how to hand applique.  It would be nice to not have to freehand the stitches.
> 
> I know that's a ton of questions, but I figure that you guys are the experts.  Thank you for any help you can give!



There is many software programs out there but it does take alot of practice and I have yet to try to make my own.



aripantaloon said:


> Embroidery machine questions coming up.
> 
> 3.Finally, I'm assuming that the biggest design that you can do on your machine is the size of the embroidery square or ring.  So if it says that it has a 5x7 ring then you can't do anything bigger than 5x7 with that machine.  Correct?  Let's say you have a Mickey head outline that is bigger than 5x7 in total, but the head part fits.  Can you do it in pieces like the bottom of the head, then the ears (and bow if it's minnie)?  Starting and stopping at the bottom of the ears instead of doing it continuously doesn't seem like it would look weird in terms of the stitches, but can it actually be done.  Same question with other more elaborate designs:  if individual components of the whole design fit within the ring, can you do it in pieces or will the machine not accept that design in the first place?  Are there machines that you can buy additional larger rings if they don't come with them or do you have to get a machine that comes with what you want in the first place?
> 
> I know that's a ton of questions, but I figure that you guys are the experts.  Thank you for any help you can give!



If you purchase the Brother PE770 the biggest hoop size is 5x7. You can buy some smaller hoops but you can never go bigger than the 5x7 design. If you think you would like a bigger size I would invest in that since you might get hoop envy very quickly





dianemom2 said:


> Here is the newest project.  It is almost done.  I still have to sew on the buttons.  I'll do that while I watch a little tv later tonight.  These are two more the of the designs that I have been working on.  I started on a new design today but I scrapped it because I'd made it too complicated.  I am going to simplify it and try again tomorrow.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:



Great job. I love the HK with the glasses.


----------



## chellewashere

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Love all the stuff that has been posted lately.  I've been in kind of a slump, lots of ideas but no time to finish any projects.
> 
> I did manage to do this for a first birthday present for my daughter's best friend's little girl.  I made it a little big so it will fit next summer.



Aww that is so cute. Love the zebra and the zebra print



weluvdizne said:


> My dd says Chip and Dale are her boyfriends and they are the only characters other than the princesses that she will interact with, or even stand next to for a picture.  So, I made this shirt for her yesterday.  The hug I got for it was just priceless!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to do some sewing not just embroidery.  Want to make some pj pants for the two older kiddos.  hmmmmm....think I can ignore the to do list todayand sew instead?



That came out fantastic



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Sorry I was literally running out the door and I just had to tell somebody I was so excited..... I totally would love to share.
> 
> I got instructions on how to do the Duct Tape Double for DD from the book Sewing Clothes Kids Love BUT if you don't have the book you can go hear  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3659/clone-yourself-a-fitting-assistant/page/all  there are also a ton of tutorials .....but you should SO have that book in your sewing library....
> 
> For the upsizing I used this tutorial http://sensibility.com/tips/how-to-resize-a-pattern/
> 
> This was a great reference chart as well.... It was spot on in my case....http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...arts_standard_measurements.html#ChildrenSizes
> 
> I printed out the upsizing instructions and the reference chart started an Upsizing binder/journal.  You will need to write down what measurements you are using at each step.  Expect to make minor adjustments to your muslins until you get the perfect fit.
> 
> I also got a tip on how to accommodate a bit of a tummy for a better fit....
> 
> Simply - add length to the center of the bodice (you'll have to play around with how much) and a little width to the last 2" of the side seams to flare out the side seams a bit....
> 
> OK sorry guys for such a long post, feel free to PM me if you have any more questions I am happy to help.......



Thanks bookmarked all the pages cause Lorelei is in the too big for kids too little for tween area right now



mphalens said:


> I made Flag Mickey Head jeans for my trip.
> Here's my photo-journal page so you can see a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I printed them on iron-on transfer paper (I fit two MHs per 8.5x11 sheet) and then ironed them on to the jeans.  I don't have an embroidery machine either.  If I had to do it again on denim, I'd probably save up and figure out a way to buy the patches or get with someone that has a machine that I could pay.  However, if you want to make a skirt and plan on using cotton or cotton knit, you'd be fine.  The only reason it's not working great on my jeans is the ridges in the denim make it hard to get a great application of the iron-on. Some of the edges are peeling up after washing. You definitely wouldn't want to satin stitch around the edge of the iron-on paper though!
> As far as which brand of paper to buy for iron-on transfers, I HIGHLY recommend www.amymickey.com .  Her paper is AWESOME (and I've tried several!) and I cannot say enough good things about it!!!  Plus, she happens to be a fellow DISer
> Hope that helps!  I agree with you, doing appliques of all the Epcot Flag MHs would be tough. . . I thought about it and then thought better of it!



Wow those came out great!! Love the scrapbook page too. All you ladies are making it where I really, really want to make some things to go to Disney with for myself 



juliebug said:


> so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress



Love the purple sparkly fabric. Dress came out beatiful!!



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about.
> After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
> Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
> Sheila



So jealous of your sewing area. My DH is building mine in my scary basement  It was supp. to be for my birthday present, but seeing how that was Wed and he is no where near done dont think I will get it much before March 

So I should get my machine tomorrow and my fingers are totally crossed it will work this time so Im sending myself some 
I just bought the new modkids sewing book too, it has sizes that go up to I think 10 or so and comes with 20 patterns so Im hoping it will be an easy book to figure out 
Bought the Meghan yesterday so Im gonna try that sometime soon to see how it comes out for my Wendy..thanks for all the hints!!


----------



## Pocahontis

Thank you everyone for your help with the Shirring. I did a trial piece this morning and liked it!! I was kinda scared when it seemed like my machine was just as scared as I was. But once I got the hang of it I was on a roll. I made a quick little dress out of my trial piece. You can tell it is my first ever shirr, I was nervous and did the hem backwards, Lol

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...1&disp=thd&realattid=1392480279826792448-1&zw

I hope my pic shows up


----------



## aripantaloon

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Here is a video to show you how Applique is done with an Embrodiery machine.  It is really quite simple.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwsYFWnhwA  there are a few others out there as well.
> 
> I would google the Brother PE770 and read the manual to see if it meets all of your requirements and expectations. You can download the pdf of the manual for free online.



Thank you so much for posting that video and for answering my questions!  It was really helpful to see just how it works.  I didn't know that you don't have to pre-cut the fabrics and iron them on the clothing before appliqueing!  That was really neat to watch and it looks so easy!  Now I REALLY have to lobby hard with DH to get one of these machines.  Though, it certainly will not be the $6,000 (holy moly!!!!) one that they used in the video.  



miprender said:


> Yes you would upload the file to your machine. If you are doing a mickey head for instance the first stitch would be the outline stitch to show you where to place your fabric. The next stitch would be to tack down the fabric. You would then remove the hoop off and snip around the tackdown stitches. Place back on hoop and finish up with the nice satin stitches. Depending on your design you could have many thread changes to match the color of your fabric. There is usually a stitch guided to follow but the colors could be totally up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> There is many software programs out there but it does take alot of practice and I have yet to try to make my own.
> 
> 
> 
> If you purchase the Brother PE770 the biggest hoop size is 5x7. You can buy some smaller hoops but you can never go bigger than the 5x7 design. If you think you would like a bigger size I would invest in that since you might get hoop envy very quickly



Thanks for the answers.  I'll have to look into the different size hoops that are available and how much these machines are.  There is a nice sewing machine store one town over that I know sells embroidery machines.  I may check them out soon and get a visual idea of the size of the 5x7 vs other ones.  I'll have to take a look at the grinch that I did on my oldest DD's shirt and see if that was longer than 7".  It very well may be with the santa hat and collar.  Lots to think about here.

I'm very impressed with the sewing skills of all on this thread.  I love when someone posts an elaborate outfit and says that they just whipped it out in a couple of hours over naptime.


----------



## PurpleEars

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about.
> After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
> Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
> Sheila



I hope you will feel better soon! I can't wait to see the finished bag. The colours are so beautifu and happy!



aripantaloon said:


> Embroidery machine questions coming up.
> 
> I have been bugging DH for an embroidery machine so that I can make nicer looking appliqued items for my kids.  I have done some by hand, but I have a hard time with tight curves as well as minute details.  Like, I can do a plain old big Mickey head outline, but when I did Grinch shirts, some of the details don't looks as nice as they could.
> 
> So, what does an embroidery machine do that I can't do with my regular sewing machine?  I obviously have no clue what they do and have never seen one in motion.  I don't want to get one and then find out that it doesn't do as much as I thought to simplify the process or make more professional looking things.
> 
> I saw the link a couple of pages back to the Frou Frou digital pattern website.  So, if you use one of those patterns (or any digital pattern), do you upload it to the machine, cut out your fabrics the same way you would with one done by hand (you can use different fabrics, right?  Some of the designs look like they have used fabric, but others look more like it's just the design sewn directly on a tee-shirt as opposed to having fabric sewn with that stitch design), iron them on the clothing article, and then the machine sews everything for you?  Do you have to move the fabric to follow where you want it to sew?  How does the machine know, for example, that you want to do the outline of Minnie's bow in pink, but her outline in black?  Do you give it instructions or do you have to manually stop it and change threads and adjust where it is sewing?  Will it adjust the stitch width if the design calls for thinner stitches for a detail?
> 
> I'm assuming that there is a program that you can use to take your own design and make it into a digital file so that the machine will then automatically sew that for you?  I say this because someone recently said that she "digitized" her own designs and it worked.  How hard is it to digitize your own designs?  Not that I can draw, but I've found pictures of things on the web that I thought would be nice on a shirt.  I usually print them out and then resize them with my printer and follow the directions on how to hand applique.  It would be nice to not have to freehand the stitches.
> 
> Finally, I'm assuming that the biggest design that you can do on your machine is the size of the embroidery square or ring.  So if it says that it has a 5x7 ring then you can't do anything bigger than 5x7 with that machine.  Correct?  Let's say you have a Mickey head outline that is bigger than 5x7 in total, but the head part fits.  Can you do it in pieces like the bottom of the head, then the ears (and bow if it's minnie)?  Starting and stopping at the bottom of the ears instead of doing it continuously doesn't seem like it would look weird in terms of the stitches, but can it actually be done.  Same question with other more elaborate designs:  if individual components of the whole design fit within the ring, can you do it in pieces or will the machine not accept that design in the first place?  Are there machines that you can buy additional larger rings if they don't come with them or do you have to get a machine that comes with what you want in the first place?
> 
> I know that's a ton of questions, but I figure that you guys are the experts.  Thank you for any help you can give!



The nice thing about machine embroidery is that you don't need to cut out each little piece and fuse them before stitching them on. It took a lot of convincing around here for me to accept that would be ok (I learned to do applique "by hand" so I thought the same rules apply in machine embroidery). You are limited by the maximum embroidery field, though you *could* combine 2 embroideries to make a larger one, like having "Mickey" on one line and "Mouse" on the second line. You will need to line them up correctly. I made a skirt with music notes where I had to hoop and position the skirt for each note. It wasn't that bad really.

For digitizing, I would say it is not too difficult for the few things I have done. The disclaimer here is that I am comfortable with playing around with graphics on the computer and the most difficult thing I digitized was a Lego man.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the newest project.  It is almost done.  I still have to sew on the buttons.  I'll do that while I watch a little tv later tonight.  These are two more the of the designs that I have been working on.  I started on a new design today but I scrapped it because I'd made it too complicated.  I am going to simplify it and try again tomorrow.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:



Great job! I am glad that you are making such good progress on the software!



chellewashere said:


> All you ladies are making it where I really, really want to make some things to go to Disney with for myself
> 
> Bought the Meghan yesterday so Im gonna try that sometime soon to see how it comes out for my Wendy..thanks for all the hints!!



Well all you have to do is to decide what you want to make for yourself! I look forward to seeing your Wendy dress. Meghan is quite easy to make. Actually, that's what I wear on the weekends instead of T-shirts now.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Originally Posted by tinkerbell3747  
*Here is a video to show you how Applique is done with an Embrodiery machine. It is really quite simple. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwsYFWnhwA there are a few others out there as well*
I hope Janome gives you a commission for this post - you have convinced me to buy this machine!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

gretchenohar@hotmail said:


> Originally Posted by tinkerbell3747
> *Here is a video to show you how Applique is done with an Embrodiery machine. It is really quite simple. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whwsYFWnhwA there are a few others out there as well*
> I hope Janome gives you a commission for this post - you have convinced me to buy this machine!



You guys are most welcome.  

I google everything and YT has also been a great resource for research as well.   I am very type A so I research things to no end at times....


----------



## weluvdizne

tinkerbell3747 said:


> That was me see my post a little further up......feel free to PM me with any
> more questions...
> 
> So far I have finished the adjustments on the Jumper Bodice Empire waist.  I'll post here what my experience was and how I fixed it since there seems to be others interested as well.
> 
> My only adjustment was the arm holes.  After upsizing I found the arm holes more than 2" to big.  To correct this I redrafted the pattern by removing the split in the arm hole area and adding that split evenly to the center and shoulder area. (since this patter doesn't have a shoulder seam (we add straps) this worked fine.  See tutorials instructions regarding patterns with shoulder seams....I cut out another muslin and still had at least an 1" too much in the arm pit area even after sewing a 1/2" seam allowance.  I then took the muslin and cut of 1" on each side seam to shorten the arm holes....THIS FIXED the problem...I went back to my redrafted pattern and cut 3"4 off the pattern side seam (leaving a 1"4 for a little extra room).  I'll probably make another muslin to test it out and make sure it works.  Then I am off to the Jumper pattern waistline.....



thank you so much for sharing



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> got news tonight from Kris (Mom2MitoKids) that Kylee will be having her surgery on Wednesday .... they will be putting in a tube so she can get her meds to keep her colon functioning better and hopefully keep her out of the hospital for all the clean outs.
> please keep her in your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> thanks


Praying for sweet Kylee.  Please keep us posted.



juliebug said:


> so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress


This is just gorgeous.  Great job!  My dd loves it! the fabric is really pretty, too.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila



Hope you are feeling better.  I love your fabric.  Can't wait to see your finished bag. Your space looks great.



dianemom2 said:


> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:


Love the Glasses!!! Nice job! Can't wait til you are ready to sell your designs!



chellewashere said:


> It was supp. to be for my birthday present, but seeing how that was Wed and he is no where near done dont think I will get it much before March
> 
> So I should get my machine tomorrow and my fingers are totally crossed it will work this time so Im sending myself some
> I just bought the new modkids sewing book too, it has sizes that go up to I think 10 or so and comes with 20 patterns so Im hoping it will be an easy book to figure out
> Bought the Meghan yesterday so Im gonna try that sometime soon to see how it comes out for my Wendy..thanks for all the hints!!



Wanted to wish you a belated birthday!  Hope your dh finishes up your space quickly.  Enjoy your machine!!! Hope this one works out for you!


----------



## tricia

Duplicate


----------



## tricia

juliebug said:


> Prayers sent their way!
> 
> so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress



Looks great. 



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about.
> After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
> Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
> Sheila



That bag is going to be gorgeous.  Love the very tidy sewing area.  Wish mine was that neat right now.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the newest project.  It is almost done.  I still have to sew on the buttons.  I'll do that while I watch a little tv later tonight.  These are two more the of the designs that I have been working on.  I started on a new design today but I scrapped it because I'd made it too complicated.  I am going to simplify it and try again tomorrow.
> 
> Side 1:



Love the fabric on the Kitty side.  



chellewashere said:


> I just bought the new modkids sewing book too, it has sizes that go up to I think 10 or so and comes with 20 patterns so Im hoping it will be an easy book to figure out
> Bought the Meghan yesterday so Im gonna try that sometime soon to see how it comes out for my Wendy..thanks for all the hints!!



Is the ModKids book out now?  I think I may need that book too, cause I think it has lots of knit patterns from what I have read.




aripantaloon said:


> Thanks for the answers.  I'll have to look into the different size hoops that are available and how much these machines are.  There is a nice sewing machine store one town over that I know sells embroidery machines.  I may check them out soon and get a visual idea of the size of the 5x7 vs other ones.  I'll have to take a look at the grinch that I did on my oldest DD's shirt and see if that was longer than 7".  It very well may be with the santa hat and collar.  Lots to think about here.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the sewing skills of all on this thread.  I love when someone posts an elaborate outfit and says that they just whipped it out in a couple of hours over naptime.



Also, if you already know how to hand applique, you will probably end up doing a little of both depending on the situation.  For instance, if I am doing something small and that I can find a file for I use the embroidery machine.  Like this:







If I want something really big, I do it by hand.  Like this:


----------



## cogero

So excited my mom is going to Arkansas this weekend and she is going to go to Hobby Lobby for me to buy some basics. At least it will be different from my Joanns.

I am also going to give her the directions to the Joanns there and she said she would try Walmart for me.

So next week I will have new fabric.

I forgot to quote so I am doing this from memory

The Rapunzel dress is so cute.

Sheila I love your sewing room and that fabric is lovely.

I love the reversible A-Line dress so pretty.


----------



## SpikenLex

I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.

Thank you for the recommendation!  Once I reach 10 posts, I'll try to post pics of all of my pants.  

We also booked our May trip this weekend and all of our ADR!  We'll be going May 19th - 27th.  So excited!


----------



## tricia

SpikenLex said:


> I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation!  Once I reach 10 posts, I'll try to post pics of all of my pants.
> 
> We also booked our May trip this weekend and all of our ADR!  We'll be going May 19th - 27th.  So excited!



Just post 4 nonsense posts on this thread.  We don't mind.


----------



## tigger51276

I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## dianemom2

SpikenLex said:


> I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.


Hooray for easy fit pants!  I love that you were able to make some pants for your daughter that don't bother her scars.  I have a very large scar on my side and my pants all used to hurt me.  However, over time the scar tissue has softened up and I can wear regular waistbands without a problem.  I am so happy for you!  Can't wait to see all the things you've been making!


tigger51276 said:


> I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.


Those are adorable! All three dresses look wonderful but my favorite is the pink Minnie with the matching Minnie ribbon on the bottom.


----------



## SpikenLex

tricia said:


> Just post 4 nonsense posts on this thread.  We don't mind.



Then I wouldn't really earn my "ears"!  LOL


----------



## SpikenLex

dianemom2 said:


> Hooray for easy fit pants!  I love that you were able to make some pants for your daughter that don't bother her scars.  I have a very large scar on my side and my pants all used to hurt me.  However, over time the scar tissue has softened up and I can wear regular waistbands without a problem.  I am so happy for you!  Can't wait to see all the things you've been making!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Did you do anything to help soften the tissue?  She has three large scars and they all had to be placed in different locations.  I've tried vitamin E cream, but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## chellewashere

PurpleEars said:


> Well all you have to do is to decide what you want to make for yourself! I look forward to seeing your Wendy dress. Meghan is quite easy to make. Actually, that's what I wear on the weekends instead of T-shirts now.




Glad to hear that. I cant wait to see what it turns out looking like either  I told my DH I will be making all us outfits this year..his will just be small Mickey heads on his pockets 



weluvdizne said:


> Wanted to wish you a belated birthday!  Hope your dh finishes up your space quickly.  Enjoy your machine!!! Hope this one works out for you!



Aww thank you. It actually arrived just about an hour ago and Im afraid to even take it out of the box...I really hope with fingers and toes crossed this works or I will def. have to say that its operator error.



tricia said:


> Is the ModKids book out now?  I think I may need that book too, cause I think it has lots of knit patterns from what I have read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you already know how to hand applique, you will probably end up doing a little of both depending on the situation.  For instance, if I am doing something small and that I can find a file for I use the embroidery machine.  Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want something really big, I do it by hand.  Like this:



WOW WOW WOW love them both, but I have said that before 

The book doesnt come out till March, but they are having a preorder special on it on Amazon and I had to make the 25 minimum so I could get my DD her Monster High doll so I ordered the book to go with it


----------



## billwendy

cogero said:


> So excited my mom is going to Arkansas this weekend and she is going to go to Hobby Lobby for me to buy some basics. At least it will be different from my Joanns.
> 
> I am also going to give her the directions to the Joanns there and she said she would try Walmart for me.
> 
> So next week I will have new fabric.
> 
> I forgot to quote so I am doing this from memory
> 
> The Rapunzel dress is so cute.
> 
> Sheila I love your sewing room and that fabric is lovely.
> 
> I love the reversible A-Line dress so pretty.



Chiara - I was at a Hobby Lobby this weekend in Atlanta - they had some nice stuff!! There was even some Cinderella (the blue with Cindy and castles) and some pooh in the clearance section! 



tigger51276 said:


> I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.



SUPER CUTE!!!!! I started with pillowcase dresses too! THey look adorable!



SpikenLex said:


> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for easy fit pants!  I love that you were able to make some pants for your daughter that don't bother her scars.  I have a very large scar on my side and my pants all used to hurt me.  However, over time the scar tissue has softened up and I can wear regular waistbands without a problem.  I am so happy for you!  Can't wait to see all the things you've been making!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Did you do anything to help soften the tissue?  She has three large scars and they all had to be placed in different locations.  I've tried vitamin E cream, but it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do scar massage? help keep the scar from getting bound down.
Click to expand...


----------



## VBAndrea

I had typed replies to many quoted pics and in the interest of the Disboards which appears to be stuck in the 1980's, everything disappeared.

Welcome to the new folks 

Diane -- I'm impressed with your digitizing.  I love the glasses on Hello Kitty and Mickey.  

I forgot who it was, but someone made a cute hand appliqued Valentine's skirt and a gift for a neighbor and I wanted to say I love the fabrics in all of them.  Great job on everything!

Shannon -- adorable zebra outfit!

The pillow case dressed for the three girls are really cute!

the Chip & Dale applique is adorable -- my dd loves them too!

Michelle I think your SW outfit was great!  

I will try to get my pics up soon (camping shirts and other embroidery designs) -- I had an rsvp 2.5 hours before the sleepover and had to make another shirt!!!!  It wasn't out of the dryer in time, so I let the boys that arrived have the shirts I made and ds didn't get his until about an hour into the party.  All the boys put them on right away (I didn't tell them to, they just did) and I made my dd one too so the b-day boy was the only one without a shirt for an hour, but he didn't complain.

My score today was 18' doll fabrics at Wally's -- I had to go there to get solid white for a chef's hat (otherwise I have been a saint about not buying new fabric) and they had kits on sale for $1 each -- one kit is a nightgown, blanket and pillow case and three kits I bought have a shirt, two jumpers and a stuffed dog.  I will make one and if they are easy I will see if dd wants to do the rest.

I also found a few skorts at Wally's for $1 each in girls sizes so I bought a couple hoping I can applique on them for future BG's.

And my oops purchase was a Valentine's fabric which I'll make into a twirl skirt for dd -- I shouldn't have bought it, but it was something I thought she'd really like and I can whip up a HeatherSue heart appliqued t to match.


----------



## Pocahontis

SpikenLex said:


> I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation!  Once I reach 10 posts, I'll try to post pics of all of my pants.
> 
> We also booked our May trip this weekend and all of our ADR!  We'll be going May 19th - 27th.  So excited!



Hi, What is this magic pattern I need to get? And where do I find it?



Also, I have seen ya'll talk about dress patterns by name (like girl names) where are these patterns and what is the brand. I'm feeling left out, Lol


----------



## tricia

Pocahontis said:


> Hi, What is this magic pattern I need to get? And where do I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have seen ya'll talk about dress patterns by name (like girl names) where are these patterns and what is the brand. I'm feeling left out, Lol



The Easy Fit Pants pattern is a pattern by CarlaC (scientific Seamstress) most of us love her patterns, cause they come in many sizes and are very easy to follow.  You can get her patterns and many of the others that we mention on www.youcanmakethis.com


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Sooo I have a question???

How often do embroidery machines need to go in for a "tune-up?"

Mine has almost a million stitches and I've had it for almost 2 years.  It's never been to the "doctor."

I know the stitches are a little loopy on the top and I just want to get the problem fixed before it gets worse.


Thanks so much!!

Jennifer


----------



## mphalens

Pocahontis said:


> Thank you! Thank you!
> How stinkin cute are you rockin' that outfit!!
> It inspired me to make something for myself as well as the kiddos  Thanks
> 
> 
> Ok, I had others I wanted to say thank you to, but I forgot how to multi-quote. There is a lot of info to take in when you are a newbie.


Thanks!!!
Come on over to my TR and get even more inspired!  Seriously - I had at least one outfit per day for me - it was my older son's request that I have customs just like him and his younger brother (DH didn't want to wear customs).



juliebug said:


> Prayers sent their way!
> 
> so today i sewed for 5 hours and finished my dd dress! this is our Rapunzel dress



CUTE!



PurpleEars said:


> I don't have any suggestions for your question but I like your jeans!



Thanks!



chellewashere said:


> Wow those came out great!! Love the scrapbook page too. All you ladies are making it where I really, really want to make some things to go to Disney with for myself
> 
> 
> I just bought the new modkids sewing book too, it has sizes that go up to I think 10 or so and comes with 20 patterns so Im hoping it will be an easy book to figure out
> Bought the Meghan yesterday so Im gonna try that sometime soon to see how it comes out for my Wendy..thanks for all the hints!!



Thanks!!!  You definitely need to make yourself customs for your trip!!!

I want to go check out that modkids book now . . 

I made myself a Meghan dress - LOVE how easy the pattern goes together!




Okay y'all here's another question!!!!

Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one:





But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.


----------



## Pocahontis

tricia said:


> The Easy Fit Pants pattern is a pattern by CarlaC (scientific Seamstress) most of us love her patterns, cause they come in many sizes and are very easy to follow.  You can get her patterns and many of the others that we mention on www.youcanmakethis.com



Ohhhhh!!!! Thank you!!! 
I am tired of my simplicity and Mccall patterns, So I have been creating my own. And that takes me double the time to make something.
I can't wait to check out all the patterns. Thanks again


----------



## Pocahontis

mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!
> Come on over to my TR and get even more inspired!  Seriously - I had at least one outfit per day for me - it was my older son's request that I have customs just like him and his younger brother (DH didn't want to wear customs).
> 
> Just found your TR, I am going to check out
> 
> 
> Okay y'all here's another question!!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one
> 
> But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.



I am not a pro, in fact I have been sewing for less than a year, so take my advice for what its worth, Lol
I just learned yesterday (literally) how to shirr. And a single row shir would do that to the sleeve. I bet two would look awesome. But I did make a top like this in Oct. (Pirate shirt) What I did was, after I cut the sleeve out (before attaching it to the bodice) I used some double fold bias tape and sew'd it onto the sleeve both sides right about the elbow so that it made a pocket. Then I ran through a piece of 1/4" elastic and anchored to each end. Then I sew'd the top of the sleeve to the shoulder, and did a straight stitch from the wrist all the way up the arm, armpit and down the side. It came out awesome!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

thank you everyone for your prayers for Kylee....Kris sends her thanks and that her surgery is scheduled for Wed morning around 11:30...I will update here after she's out!


----------



## dianemom2

SpikenLex said:


> Did you do anything to help soften the tissue?  She has three large scars and they all had to be placed in different locations.  I've tried vitamin E cream, but it doesn't seem to help.


No, I never did anything special for my scars.  I didn't bother with vitamin E because my surgeon said it was pretty worthless.  I think that just the usual bending and stretching softened things in there up again.




VBAndrea said:


> I had typed replies to many quoted pics and in the interest of the Disboards which appears to be stuck in the 1980's, everything disappeared.
> 
> 
> Diane -- I'm impressed with your digitizing.  I love the glasses on Hello Kitty and Mickey.
> 
> I will try to get my pics up soon (camping shirts and other embroidery designs) -- I had an rsvp 2.5 hours before the sleepover and had to make another shirt!!!!  It wasn't out of the dryer in time, so I let the boys that arrived have the shirts I made and ds didn't get his until about an hour into the party.  All the boys put them on right away (I didn't tell them to, they just did) and I made my dd one too so the b-day boy was the only one without a shirt for an hour, but he didn't complain.
> 
> My score today was 18' doll fabrics at Wally's -- I had to go there to get solid white for a chef's hat (otherwise I have been a saint about not buying new fabric) and they had kits on sale for $1 each -- one kit is a nightgown, blanket and pillow case and three kits I bought have a shirt, two jumpers and a stuffed dog.  I will make one and if they are easy I will see if dd wants to do the rest.


Yes, the boards have been very slow and crazy for the last couple of days for me.  

Thanks for the digitizing compliment.  It has been hard to learn but I have to say that it is fun to be able to make any design that I want.  I have two more designs that I've worked on for the last two days and I can't wait to stitch them out.  I might have time tomorrow but I am not sure.

It sounds like the party went very well.  I am glad that the boys all liked the shirts so much.  I can't wait to see the pictures of the completed shirts.

It sounds like you did really well at Walmart today.  I haven't been there in quite a while but I have seen those 18" doll kits.  My DD wanted one last year when she still played with her doll some.  I never did buy it for her.  Maybe I will pop into our store to see if they have any of the kits left.  They probably won't because our store is very busy and things sell out quickly.




			
				mphalens;43900262
[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> Okay y'all here's another question!!!![/COLOR]
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.



I think they just cut the sleeves wide and then made a casing to put the elastic into.  It looks very cute like that.


----------



## NiniMorris

The DIS has been crazy today!  Every time I start to read something it is talking about a post I haven't seen and can't find...then I see it farther down on the page!  ACK!  Doesn't it realize how crazy that makes me?


You should have seen me reading my own PTR...couldn't figure out what Cheryl was talking about...then I read the post after hers and that is what she was commenting on.  

Now, I see the same thing happening here...I think it is time for bed!


Nini


----------



## PurpleEars

SpikenLex said:


> I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation!  Once I reach 10 posts, I'll try to post pics of all of my pants.
> 
> We also booked our May trip this weekend and all of our ADR!  We'll be going May 19th - 27th.  So excited!



I am so glad that you found a pattern that worked! Don't forget to check out the Flower and Garden Festival while you are there!



tigger51276 said:


> I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.



Beautiful! It looks like your DD liked them too!



VBAndrea said:


> I had typed replies to many quoted pics and in the interest of the Disboards which appears to be stuck in the 1980's, everything disappeared.
> 
> 
> I will try to get my pics up soon (camping shirts and other embroidery designs) -- I had an rsvp 2.5 hours before the sleepover and had to make another shirt!!!!  It wasn't out of the dryer in time, so I let the boys that arrived have the shirts I made and ds didn't get his until about an hour into the party.  All the boys put them on right away (I didn't tell them to, they just did) and I made my dd one too so the b-day boy was the only one without a shirt for an hour, but he didn't complain.
> 
> My score today was 18' doll fabrics at Wally's -- I had to go there to get solid white for a chef's hat (otherwise I have been a saint about not buying new fabric) and they had kits on sale for $1 each -- one kit is a nightgown, blanket and pillow case and three kits I bought have a shirt, two jumpers and a stuffed dog.  I will make one and if they are easy I will see if dd wants to do the rest.
> 
> I also found a few skorts at Wally's for $1 each in girls sizes so I bought a couple hoping I can applique on them for future BG's.
> 
> And my oops purchase was a Valentine's fabric which I'll make into a twirl skirt for dd -- I shouldn't have bought it, but it was something I thought she'd really like and I can whip up a HeatherSue heart appliqued t to match.



I am glad the party worked out, even with the last minute addition. I am impressed that you can stick with the no new fabric rule so well!



Pocahontis said:


> Hi, What is this magic pattern I need to get? And where do I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have seen ya'll talk about dress patterns by name (like girl names) where are these patterns and what is the brand. I'm feeling left out, Lol



A lot of us get patterns from youcanmakethis.com, particularly patterns from CarlaC (Scientific Seamstress and SisBoom lines).



mphalens said:


> I made myself a Meghan dress - LOVE how easy the pattern goes together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay y'all here's another question!!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.



Glad to hear the Meghan went well. For the sleeves, you can just cut the sleeve in two pieces, assemble them with an elastic casing similar to what you did with the Meghan bodice.


----------



## RMAMom

SpikenLex said:


> I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation!  Once I reach 10 posts, I'll try to post pics of all of my pants.
> 
> We also booked our May trip this weekend and all of our ADR!  We'll be going May 19th - 27th.  So excited!


 When your ready to make shorts I like to cut them out a size smaller because they are so baggy. I find them to baggy as shorts so this past summer I cut out the size 3 for my size 4 grand daughter and they were just right, just make sure you adjust the length and elastic to the size you actually need.

Enjoy your trip, make sure to take the time to stroll Epcot's countries it's just beautiful during the flower and garden festival. We went last year and I really enjoyed the topiaries. 



Pocahontis said:


> Hi, What is this magic pattern I need to get? And where do I find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have seen ya'll talk about dress patterns by name (like girl names) where are these patterns and what is the brand. I'm feeling left out, Lol



I think you have the answer to this already but www.youcanmakethis.com
the pants are Easy Fits by Carla C any pattern by her or you can also search Sisboom and Scientific Seamstress all of those patterns will be very well done and easy to follow.



mommy2mrb said:


> thank you everyone for your prayers for Kylee....Kris sends her thanks and that her surgery is scheduled for Wed morning around 11:30...I will update here after she's out!



Prayers for Kylee and her family this morning.


----------



## cogero

Prayers being sent for Kylie.

I haven't posted much in this thread lately since I have been posting in my 2012 pre-trip report but here are a couple things I have made.

Here are a set of PJs I made for DD (they were supposed to be a Christmas present)






and here is an outfit I made for my Godson's Birthday


----------



## SgtClaymore

I just bought my grandson the lightning mcqueen jump suit!!! He's so adorable...

-SgtClay


----------



## juliebug

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Just caught up with the past 5 pages...cute outfits  Also, hope all goes well with the little ones surgery that I read about.
> After a few weekends (definitely not this past one - too sick to do anything - caught a cold from my granddaughters that knocked me off my feet all weekend) I finally got all of my fabric organized and put together instead of in several different places. Here's a couple of photos...
> Oh D, the first picture is for you....what do you think I'm going to try and sew with this fabric
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Fabric by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Now for my sewing area...I used part of a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> My Sewing Area by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Extra thread/ribbons/patterns by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Hoping I'll feel up to some sewing this coming weekend...
> Sheila


love it and soo jealous i use my kitchen table lol 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is the newest project.  It is almost done.  I still have to sew on the buttons.  I'll do that while I watch a little tv later tonight.  These are two more the of the designs that I have been working on.  I started on a new design today but I scrapped it because I'd made it too complicated.  I am going to simplify it and try again tomorrow.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:





tigger51276 said:


> I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.



love the fabric and faces! 





mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!
> Come on over to my TR and get even more inspired!  Seriously - I had at least one outfit per day for me - it was my older son's request that I have customs just like him and his younger brother (DH didn't want to wear customs).
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!  You definitely need to make yourself customs for your trip!!!
> 
> I want to go check out that modkids book now . .
> 
> I made myself a Meghan dress - LOVE how easy the pattern goes together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay y'all here's another question!!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.



i think elastic case too 



cogero said:


> Prayers being sent for Kylie.
> 
> I haven't posted much in this thread lately since I have been posting in my 2012 pre-trip report but here are a couple things I have made.
> 
> Here are a set of PJs I made for DD (they were supposed to be a Christmas present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is an outfit I made for my Godson's Birthday



too cute~! 


ok so my next project i want to do is some hand appliques as i don't own an embroidery machine. i terrified  but also hopeful as the last dress turned out so well!


----------



## mommy2mrb

UPDATE ON KYLEE.....


she is out of surgery and in recovery....Kris is waiting to go back to see her!

thank you everyone for your prayers!


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> I haven't posted much in this thread lately since I have been posting in my 2012 pre-trip report but here are a couple things I have made.
> 
> Here are a set of PJs I made for DD (they were supposed to be a Christmas present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is an outfit I made for my Godson's Birthday



Great job on the PJ's and the birthday outfit!



juliebug said:


> ok so my next project i want to do is some hand appliques as i don't own an embroidery machine. i terrified  but also hopeful as the last dress turned out so well!



I am sure you will do a great job with the hand applique.



mommy2mrb said:


> UPDATE ON KYLEE.....
> 
> 
> she is out of surgery and in recovery....Kris is waiting to go back to see her!
> 
> thank you everyone for your prayers!



Thanks for the update. I hope she will recover quickly!


----------



## CastleLight

Hi!  Can anyone advise me on measurements for a tshirt dress for an infant.  I want to make one for my little sweetie, who will only be 9mos when we go on our disney cruise.  I looked on ycmt - but the patterns are for bigger girls. Thanks!


----------



## chellewashere

Just had to share. I just booked 12 glorious days at Kidani Village at AKL today. Even though the trip isnt until Sept. guess now I should really start to figure out this sewing machine.


----------



## weluvdizne

tigger51276 said:


>


They turned out GREAT!! Good Job! Can't wait to see your next creations!


VBAndrea said:


> I will try to get my pics up soon (camping shirts and other embroidery designs) -- I had an rsvp 2.5 hours before the sleepover and had to make another shirt!!!!  It wasn't out of the dryer in time, so I let the boys that arrived have the shirts I made and ds didn't get his until about an hour into the party.  All the boys put them on right away (I didn't tell them to, they just did) and I made my dd one too so the b-day boy was the only one without a shirt for an hour, but he didn't complain.
> 
> I also found a few skorts at Wally's for $1 each in girls sizes so I bought a couple hoping I can applique on them for future BG's.



Can't wait to see the shirts.  That was kinda crazy, but sounds like you handled it well.  
Can't wait to see what you do with those skorts.  I picked one up for my dd today.  Can't beat that price!



chellewashere said:


> Just had to share. I just booked 12 glorious days at Kidani Village at AKL today. Even though the trip isnt until Sept. guess now I should really start to figure out this sewing machine.



Woo Hoo!  What are your dates?  We are hoping our trip works out.  If so, we are there 18-28th
Now, get to work on that machine.  Watch out, it's addicting!


----------



## chellewashere

weluvdizne said:


> Woo Hoo!  What are your dates?  We are hoping our trip works out.  If so, we are there 18-28th
> Now, get to work on that machine.  Watch out, it's addicting!



The same time you are going. 16th-27th too funny!!
Yeah I am scared to break out the embroidery part cause I think I will just cry if this one is broken too!! Course then I might have to sit back and think it might just be operator error


----------



## miprender

SpikenLex said:


> I bought the EasyFit pants pattern that everyone recommended and it has CHANGED MY LIFE!  I've been sewing pants non-stop since Sunday.  Lexi has huge incisions on her stomach and her pants all hurt her, so I made her a bunch of pants with really wide waistbands.  I also made pants for our upcoming trip - Winnie-The-Pooh shorts for both kids, Mickey capris for my son, and Ariel capris for my daughter.  I love how adaptable the pattern is, especially for my 3-year old who has a size 6-month waist, but size 3 length.
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation!  Once I reach 10 posts, I'll try to post pics of all of my pants.
> 
> We also booked our May trip this weekend and all of our ADR!  We'll be going May 19th - 27th.  So excited!



I think my favorite thing now is making the Easy Fit pants. 



tigger51276 said:


> I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.



Great job. Your DDs look so excited.



VBAndrea said:


> Michelle I think your SW outfit was great!
> .



 Thanks



VBAndrea said:


> My score today was 18' doll fabrics at Wally's -- I had to go there to get solid white for a chef's hat (otherwise I have been a saint about not buying new fabric) and they had kits on sale for $1 each -- one kit is a nightgown, blanket and pillow case and three kits I bought have a shirt, two jumpers and a stuffed dog.  I will make one and if they are easy I will see if dd wants to do the rest.
> 
> I also found a few skorts at Wally's for $1 each in girls sizes so I bought a couple hoping I can applique on them for future BG's.
> 
> And my oops purchase was a Valentine's fabric which I'll make into a twirl skirt for dd -- I shouldn't have bought it, but it was something I thought she'd really like and I can whip up a HeatherSue heart appliqued t to match.



They had some of the Skirts at mine too and bought some to applique for DD. For a $1 if I screw up I won't feel so bad.  But I never seen the 18" kits. Great find on those.




mphalens said:


> Thanks!!!
> Come on over to my TR and get even more inspired!  Seriously - I had at least one outfit per day for me - it was my older son's request that I have customs just like him and his younger brother (DH didn't want to wear customs).
> 
> Thanks!!!  You definitely need to make yourself customs for your trip!!!
> 
> I want to go check out that modkids book now . .
> 
> I made myself a Meghan dress - LOVE how easy the pattern goes together!
> 
> Okay y'all here's another question!!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.



The Molly peasant has those type of sleeves in their pattern.

I need some inspiration for my trip in the summer. I have been trying to figure out what our theme will be for each day. Luckily DH is a good sport and will wear whatever I make him


----------



## PurpleEars

CastleLight said:


> Hi!  Can anyone advise me on measurements for a tshirt dress for an infant.  I want to make one for my little sweetie, who will only be 9mos when we go on our disney cruise.  I looked on ycmt - but the patterns are for bigger girls. Thanks!



I don't have any suggestions but I want to say welcome!



chellewashere said:


> Just had to share. I just booked 12 glorious days at Kidani Village at AKL today. Even though the trip isnt until Sept. guess now I should really start to figure out this sewing machine.



Congrats! I am sure you will be able to get the sewing machine figured out in no time!



miprender said:


> I need some inspiration for my trip in the summer. I have been trying to figure out what our theme will be for each day. Luckily DH is a good sport and will wear whatever I make him



I can't wait to see your themes and outfits! It's good to know that some men out there would wear customs too!


----------



## weluvdizne

chellewashere said:


> The same time you are going. 16th-27th too funny!!
> Yeah I am scared to break out the embroidery part cause I think I will just cry if this one is broken too!! Course then I might have to sit back and think it might just be operator error


Cool, we'll have to meet up!
oh, i'm sure you will be just fine. Give that machine a try.   



miprender said:


> I need some inspiration for my trip in the summer. I have been trying to figure out what our theme will be for each day. Luckily DH is a good sport and will wear whatever I make him


you better hurry up and get inspired! You need time to sew!  Your trip is getting close.  I've been watching your ticker shrink!Your outfits last year were great, so I can't wait to see what you come up with this time around.  My dh wears whatever I make, too, but last year, I ran out of time for his and mine, so I have to start earlier this year.  I need inspiration, too.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Pocahontis said:


> RMAMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to the first page of this thread you will find a tutorial on "hand applique" hand applique is actually done with a sewing machine. That would be a good way to do the heads without an applique machine.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I actually did read that, and I pretty much already know all of that. I have done appliques just not the way I am trying to now. I only have a downloaded pic, not an actual applique, or a fancy machine to transfer the image to and let it sew it for me. Just a plain 'ol basic singer.
> And I have never done an iron-on so I don't know if that would be just as sturdy as a fabric applique. Or if there is a way to get my pics transferred to fabric so I can make real appliques of them.
> Some of the flags are far too intricate to try and cut out a different piece of fabric for each part.
> Hmmm, maybe I'm not making it clear. Sorry I don't know how else to explain. Herrumpgh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if this was answered yet as I havent read that far            -
> but you could print what you want on the pritable fabric pieces and then jusst have to applique the Mickey head on.  I have seen them at most fabric & hobby places anf Walmart too i think. I was given a pack for Christmas one year & used them this Christmas to make photo ornaments. it worked pretty good. i do suggest best quality print settings & follow ddirections about excess color before sewing on a garment to prevent color bleed.
Click to expand...


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Yikes, 

I need to go back and catch up just wanted to say I love the pillowcae dresses...very cute!

I'll hopefully be all caught up this weekend.

S


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Sooo I have a question???
> 
> How often do embroidery machines need to go in for a "tune-up?"
> 
> Mine has almost a million stitches and I've had it for almost 2 years.  It's never been to the "doctor."
> 
> I know the stitches are a little loopy on the top and I just want to get the problem fixed before it gets worse.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Jennifer



didn't see this get answered. I try to bring mine in at least once a year for service/cleaning. i digitize stuff myself - completly scared to do hand applique because i hate not getting it to look like the picture in my head. I make 2 &c3 part designs that require you to rehoop & line up.
someone asked about doing pieces of a design. your machine will not accept a design bigger han its hoop so you can not make pieces of it& move the hoop. 
(sorry about my typos~trying to soak of fake nails i haddone before Chistmas so I am typing with one hand)

i just finished my first 3 hoop design - it took me 4 tries to get all the hoops aligned exactly how I want them & I still have to do the last little btis by hand. Digitizing takes a while to learn how to do & do it correctly but with simplicty. you want your design to flow & be easy for others to use too should you share or sell. I just recently started listing more of my designs n etsy as I am now more confident &  have had others test a few. I have a 6x10 hoop and like big appliques which is why I torture myself with the 2 & 3 hoopings.
Dr facilier is a 3 hoop





Rapunzel &Flynn are a 2 hoop


----------



## pixeegrl

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Rapunzel &Flynn are a 2 hoop



Haven't really been on here since our last trip in 2008 but I wanted to say that your work is amazing! Are you allowed to post your etsy shop name? If not could you please pm it to me! thanks!


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> didn't see this get answered. I try to bring mine in at least once a year for service/cleaning. i digitize stuff myself - completly scared to do hand applique because i hate not getting it to look like the picture in my head. I make 2 &c3 part designs that require you to rehoop & line up.
> someone asked about doing pieces of a design. your machine will not accept a design bigger han its hoop so you can not make pieces of it& move the hoop.
> (sorry about my typos~trying to soak of fake nails i haddone before Chistmas so I am typing with one hand)
> 
> i just finished my first 3 hoop design - it took me 4 tries to get all the hoops aligned exactly how I want them & I still have to do the last little btis by hand. Digitizing takes a while to learn how to do & do it correctly but with simplicty. you want your design to flow & be easy for others to use too should you share or sell. I just recently started listing more of my designs n etsy as I am now more confident &  have had others test a few. I have a 6x10 hoop and like big appliques which is why I torture myself with the 2 & 3 hoopings.
> Dr facilier is a 3 hoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel &Flynn are a 2 hoop




Thank you so much!!  Beautiful work~~~


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> I can't wait to see your themes and outfits! It's good to know that some men out there would wear customs too!





weluvdizne said:


> you better hurry up and get inspired! You need time to sew!  Your trip is getting close.  I've been watching your ticker shrink!Your outfits last year were great, so I can't wait to see what you come up with this time around.  My dh wears whatever I make, too, but last year, I ran out of time for his and mine, so I have to start earlier this year.  I need inspiration, too.



 Thanks for the compliments.... well I tried making the Twirl Patchwork skirt and think I screwed up cutting the strips and then decided I didn't like how it was going to look. So now I have a lot of cut fabric going in my applique stash

but I think I have some days narrowed down to what we are going to do but my DD8 is giving me such a hard time now. She thinks she's entitled to an opinion  



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> i just finished my first 3 hoop design - it took me 4 tries to get all the hoops aligned exactly how I want them & I still have to do the last little btis by hand. Digitizing takes a while to learn how to do & do it correctly but with simplicty. you want your design to flow & be easy for others to use too should you share or sell. I just recently started listing more of my designs n etsy as I am now more confident &  have had others test a few. I have a 6x10 hoop and like big appliques which is why I torture myself with the 2 & 3 hoopings.
> Dr facilier is a 3 hoop



Can't remember if I commented on FB but I just wanted to say this came out amazing.


----------



## lilpig

I am so excited  find this thread! I am currently working on a tink outfit for my 16 yr dd for our trip!!


----------



## Sandi S

I sew a lot for my whole family - and I am now starting to plan out my sewing projects for our August trip. I did some special stuff for a Disneyland trip in 2009, but that was a short trip. I'm really looking forward to creating a bunch of stuff for a longer trip - esp. since I have acquired an embroidery machine between these trips.


----------



## ivey_family

CastleLight said:


> Hi!  Can anyone advise me on measurements for a tshirt dress for an infant.  I want to make one for my little sweetie, who will only be 9mos when we go on our disney cruise.  I looked on ycmt - but the patterns are for bigger girls. Thanks!



I used these instructions  to make a onesie dress for my dd.  Basically, I'd just measure her from waist to knee right now and add 3-5 inches to account for growth.

It was super easy and with a onesie, it stays in place.  Here's a pic(sorry for the repeat, everyone else!):






Lots of cute stuff that I missed, but the boards have been so flukey I haven't tried to quote.  I'm lucky I can get on some days.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

lilpig said:


> I am so excited  find this thread! I am currently working on a tink outfit for my 16 yr dd for our trip!!



Welcome and we love to see pictures. Andrea likes them larger too.



Sandi S said:


> I sew a lot for my whole family - and I am now starting to plan out my sewing projects for our August trip. I did some special stuff for a Disneyland trip in 2009, but that was a short trip. I'm really looking forward to creating a bunch of stuff for a longer trip - esp. since I have acquired an embroidery machine between these trips.



Welcome. Can't wait to see your creation.



ivey_family said:


> I used these instructions  to make a onesie dress for my dd.  Basically, I'd just measure her from waist to knee right now and add 3-5 inches to account for growth.
> 
> It was super easy and with a onesie, it stays in place.  Here's a pic(sorry for the repeat, everyone else!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of cute stuff that I missed, but the boards have been so flukey I haven't tried to quote.  I'm lucky I can get on some days.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I don't know how I missed this but it is adorable.


----------



## miprender

lilpig said:


> I am so excited  find this thread! I am currently working on a tink outfit for my 16 yr dd for our trip!!



 Don't forget to share pictures of what you made.



Sandi S said:


> I sew a lot for my whole family - and I am now starting to plan out my sewing projects for our August trip. I did some special stuff for a Disneyland trip in 2009, but that was a short trip. I'm really looking forward to creating a bunch of stuff for a longer trip - esp. since I have acquired an embroidery machine between these trips.



 You will have fun planning especially with your new embroidery machine. There are so many cute Disney designs you can play with.



ivey_family said:


> I used these instructions  to make a onesie dress for my dd.  Basically, I'd just measure her from waist to knee right now and add 3-5 inches to account for growth.
> 
> It was super easy and with a onesie, it stays in place.  Here's a pic(sorry for the repeat, everyone else!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of cute stuff that I missed, but the boards have been so flukey I haven't tried to quote.  I'm lucky I can get on some days.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I never saw this one posted before either. I love that SW fabric. I have a bunch of that print I am hoarding.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

tigger51276 said:


> I'm so excited, I just sewed my first Disney themed outfits! My DD's are so excited about their new dresses. I used a "pillowcase" design and am really happy with how they turned out.


*love those!!! i too started with pillowcase dresses,real cases or tubes of fabric...so sweet and easy! i love your pix,'specially the one with the owl/bird art on the wall...thats my favorite art is my grandkids art! my sewing room walls are covered with things from them! 
 i can't wait to see what you create next! 
 ~Beth~   
*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*My granddaughter Chloe will be 5 on monday and when i told her i had found her sisters/cosuins rock star tee's but hadn't found her one yet she said " No Nanna you gotta SEWED me one!"  " with me on it with a stick with a  microphone on it and i want a guitar on it"  so here it is...when she saw it she said " Nanna I LOVE it!' then a second later," but i got brown hair!' hehe she is a blode but not a 'yellow' blonde...lol





  her party is this afternoon so I'll have pix of  my lil rocker in her shirt to share later...they will rock out with the just dance 3 on the wii...should be fun! 
 ~Beth~
 i need to update my siggy and add Miss Liberty!!!! *


----------



## ksl5f123

Hello everyone!

I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:






My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3. 

Question:
I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?

Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.

Question:
Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?

Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.


----------



## tchrrx

I am brand new to sewing.  My DD11 asked for a sewing machine for Christmas, so we've been playing with it a little.  She is really wanting some Star Wars pajamas, but I haven't been able to find any Star Wars material.  Where did you find yours?  Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?


Welcome and thanks for sharing the great photo of your family with Jasmine and Aladdin! Cute skirts and Mickey head tops!

Sorry, I don't have any great ideas for Legoland.

I have had good luck finding maternity tops (not for me, but for customer orders) in the clearance section at JC Penney's.  Also, some Ross stores have a small maternity section.  Maybe you can find some on there.


I forgot to grab the picture of Chloe on the shirt with her guitar and microphone.  What an awesome job!  It looks wonderful.  Hope the party turned out great!


----------



## Meshell2002

ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> *I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?*Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.




I've seen several tutorials on the web where mamas-to-be buy a larger mens shirt (like one size larger than they normally wear in womens) and then add elastic to the side seams for a rouching effect.....it looked really cute.

here's one I found just searching for maternity shirt from men's t

http://homemadebyjill.blogspot.com/2010/03/big-tee-to-maternity-tee-refashion.html

you could easily do this with a walmart tshirt or a jiffy order shirt...if you don't think its your cup of tea....target will clearance out stuff occationally and mine carries maternity t's


----------



## PurpleEars

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> didn't see this get answered. I try to bring mine in at least once a year for service/cleaning. i digitize stuff myself - completly scared to do hand applique because i hate not getting it to look like the picture in my head. I make 2 &c3 part designs that require you to rehoop & line up.
> someone asked about doing pieces of a design. your machine will not accept a design bigger han its hoop so you can not make pieces of it& move the hoop.
> (sorry about my typos~trying to soak of fake nails i haddone before Chistmas so I am typing with one hand)
> 
> i just finished my first 3 hoop design - it took me 4 tries to get all the hoops aligned exactly how I want them & I still have to do the last little btis by hand. Digitizing takes a while to learn how to do & do it correctly but with simplicty. you want your design to flow & be easy for others to use too should you share or sell. I just recently started listing more of my designs n etsy as I am now more confident &  have had others test a few. I have a 6x10 hoop and like big appliques which is why I torture myself with the 2 & 3 hoopings.
> Dr facilier is a 3 hoop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapunzel &Flynn are a 2 hoop



Both of those designs look great! I don't do applique "by hand" much these days but they are fun for bigger projects.



miprender said:


> Thanks for the compliments.... well I tried making the Twirl Patchwork skirt and think I screwed up cutting the strips and then decided I didn't like how it was going to look. So now I have a lot of cut fabric going in my applique stash
> 
> but I think I have some days narrowed down to what we are going to do but my DD8 is giving me such a hard time now. She thinks she's entitled to an opinion



Too funny on your DD and her opinions. I think I have most of my outfits planned for August. A few of them will be repeats from last year. I am only bringing 6 outfits for 10 days since I will be doing laundry and we want to save space in the suitcase for DH's Lego.



Sandi S said:


> I sew a lot for my whole family - and I am now starting to plan out my sewing projects for our August trip. I did some special stuff for a Disneyland trip in 2009, but that was a short trip. I'm really looking forward to creating a bunch of stuff for a longer trip - esp. since I have acquired an embroidery machine between these trips.



Welcome! I can't wait to see your creations. It looks like you will be there at the beginning of August, which means we will miss each other by a few weeks! I know another gal here will be going around the same time you do, but I can't remember who it is now.



ivey_family said:


> I used these instructions  to make a onesie dress for my dd.  Basically, I'd just measure her from waist to knee right now and add 3-5 inches to account for growth.
> 
> It was super easy and with a onesie, it stays in place.  Here's a pic(sorry for the repeat, everyone else!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



That is a super cute outfit. I don't remember seeing that one before either?!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My granddaughter Chloe will be 5 on monday and when i told her i had found her sisters/cosuins rock star tee's but hadn't found her one yet she said " No Nanna you gotta SEWED me one!"  " with me on it with a stick with a  microphone on it and i want a guitar on it"  so here it is...when she saw it she said " Nanna I LOVE it!' then a second later," but i got brown hair!' hehe she is a blode but not a 'yellow' blonde...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her party is this afternoon so I'll have pix of  my lil rocker in her shirt to share later...they will rock out with the just dance 3 on the wii...should be fun!
> ~Beth~
> i need to update my siggy and add Miss Liberty!!!! *



What a cute shirt for Chole!



ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?
> 
> Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.



Welcome! I can't help you with the maternity clothes question but I have done a little of work related to Lego:

First, it started off as a Lego minifig design I digitized to put on a bag for a special teen: 





Then, DH saw it and decided that he wanted a mini-version of it on his polo. I had to redo the digitizing:





And the close up of the minifig on the polo:





I know someone else on here did a design on a dress with Lego blocks for her DD. I certainly remember Heather having Lego-ish designs in her catalouge.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

PurpleEars said:


> Both of those designs look great! I don't do applique "by hand" much these days but they are fun for bigger projects.
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny on your DD and her opinions. I think I have most of my outfits planned for August. A few of them will be repeats from last year. I am only bringing 6 outfits for 10 days since I will be doing laundry and we want to save space in the suitcase for DH's Lego.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I can't wait to see your creations. It looks like you will be there at the beginning of August, which means we will miss each other by a few weeks! I know another gal here will be going around the same time you do, but I can't remember who it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a super cute outfit. I don't remember seeing that one before either?!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute shirt for Chole!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I can't help you with the maternity clothes question but I have done a little of work related to Lego:
> 
> First, it started off as a Lego minifig design I digitized to put on a bag for a special teen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, DH saw it and decided that he wanted a mini-version of it on his polo. I had to redo the digitizing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the close up of the minifig on the polo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone else on here did a design on a dress with Lego blocks for her DD. I certainly remember Heather having Lego-ish designs in her catalouge.



CUTE, I am glad my DS didn't see this ha ha ha. He would be asking for an embroidery machine!


----------



## mom2OandE

ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?
> 
> Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.



We are headed to Legoland this week and I think I'm going to applique a simple shirt with a legoman.  I saw on Pinterest a link to a Lego man Image and a paper doll lego man image.  I might even do the paperdoll thing on a skirt for dd.

I haven't been on in a while and just wanted to say I hope to be here more often.  You guys have been creating amazing things lately.  I'm hoping to get back into sewing again.  It's been a long year and I've missed it.


----------



## miprender

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her party is this afternoon so I'll have pix of  my lil rocker in her shirt to share later...they will rock out with the just dance 3 on the wii...should be fun!
> ~Beth~
> i need to update my siggy and add Miss Liberty!!!! *



Beth... what a cute story and the shirt is adorable



ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?
> 
> Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.



Congrats to you. Sorry I don't have any advice on maternity Tshirts but you could probably google Lego outfits to get an idea. 



tchrrx said:


> I am brand new to sewing.  My DD11 asked for a sewing machine for Christmas, so we've been playing with it a little.  She is really wanting some Star Wars pajamas, but I haven't been able to find any Star Wars material.  Where did you find yours?  Thanks!



Joanne's came out with a few SW prints a few weeks ago but the SW print that was in the recent post is not in production anymore. I was able to score some from a local store but they do sell some SW fabric online too but for a hefty price



PurpleEars said:


> Too funny on your DD and her opinions. I think I have most of my outfits planned for August. A few of them will be repeats from last year. I am only bringing 6 outfits for 10 days since I will be doing laundry and we want to save space in the suitcase for DH's Lego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, DH saw it and decided that he wanted a mini-version of it on his polo. I had to redo the digitizing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone else on here did a design on a dress with Lego blocks for her DD. I certainly remember Heather having Lego-ish designs in her catalouge.



I use the Space Saver Travel bags. They work great for getting more clothes in your suitcase and also protects them if something should leak onto your luggage.

Too funny that you DH loves lego's too. My sons are now into them and Lego has come out with Girl lego's too called Lego Friends and of course DD wants some.

Love that shirt. I remember when you posted it originally.


----------



## Pocahontis

Hi Ladies, 
Is their a FB group like this thread? I think its a great thread, just too active and large for this kinda format. I will happily stay and hangout if there are no groups, but its hard to keep up, Lol.

I did click somewhere on the 1st  page that said there was a fb link, but it just went to another DIS thread. I also "Like"d the DIS page (but its not a sewing group, ha)

Anywho, I'd love to easily chit chat about sewing & disney in a fb group. So if any of you know of some let me know, thanks


----------



## tchrrx

I have some Beginner Sewing Questions:

1-  I love the applique look, but don't understand how to do it.  Do I simply pin the material together and then go around it with a zig zag stitch?  How do I keep rounded patterns (such as Mickey heads) from bunching up?

2-  I don't understand pattern sizing.  DD11 has a 28" waist and a 32" on her hips.  These two sizes are not even close to one another on the charts.  How on earth do I adjust this to fit her?  She is not curvy yet, and she carries all of her weight in her belly still.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tchrrx said:


> I am brand new to sewing.  My DD11 asked for a sewing machine for Christmas, so we've been playing with it a little.  She is really wanting some Star Wars pajamas, but I haven't been able to find any Star Wars material.  Where did you find yours?  Thanks!



I was just in JoAnne Fabric and they have some new SW prints.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* Chloe had a wonderful party and evryone loved her rock satr shirt...here she is with her Paper Jams guitar...she's so funny,she opened each present,oohhhed and aaahhhed,put everything back in each bag and passed it to cousin Elli to place under the table we had her sitting on,after a couple of princess gifts she reported " I'm NOT a Princess I'm a ROCK STAR!" lol...but she is still a princess at heart i know! 
she's a beautiful mess!




 love the lego digi and the mickey head tee's and skirts and everything else that has been posted in the past few days,been lurkin' but no time to comment...
 i'm off to watch the rest of 'my fair lady' before i go to bed....
 sweet dreams diser's...~Beth~*


----------



## ivey_family

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> her party is this afternoon so I'll have pix of  my lil rocker in her shirt to share later...they will rock out with the just dance 3 on the wii...should be fun!
> ~Beth~
> i need to update my siggy and add Miss Liberty!!!! [/B]



You are Super-Grandma!  So cute, and she looked adorable!



tchrrx said:


> I am brand new to sewing.  My DD11 asked for a sewing machine for Christmas, so we've been playing with it a little.  She is really wanting some Star Wars pajamas, but I haven't been able to find any Star Wars material.  Where did you find yours?  Thanks!



As mentioned already, the fabric in my onesie dress isn't available in stores anymore.  I bought it at Wallyworld several years ago.  (And I've got a bunch stashed, too, Michelle!  )  There are new SW fabrics at JoAnn's right now, though!

Thank you for the comments on dd's onesie, everyone!  I was sure I showed that one last fall.  Weird!



tchrrx said:


> I have some Beginner Sewing Questions:
> 
> 1-  I love the applique look, but don't understand how to do it.  Do I simply pin the material together and then go around it with a zig zag stitch?  How do I keep rounded patterns (such as Mickey heads) from bunching up?
> 
> 2-  I don't understand pattern sizing.  DD11 has a 28" waist and a 32" on her hips.  These two sizes are not even close to one another on the charts.  How on earth do I adjust this to fit her?  She is not curvy yet, and she carries all of her weight in her belly still.



Regarding #1 - Look for Heather Sue's hand applique tutorial on Page 1 of this thread.  It will explain it perfectly!

#2 - Are you looking at pattern charts for commercial patterns or online boutique patterns?  Commercial patterns are often out of whack with even the measurements they report.  Always do flat piece measuring for accuracy!  To fit a size differential, though, on any pattern, use the piece for the largest measurement and adjust other areas as needed.  Maybe google something like "altering patterns to fit ..." to get some more specific instructions??


I forgot to grab the Legoland question post.  Sorry!  I was also going to suggest doing the basic Lego person (yellow head and hands), but perhaps with hair to match your daughters'?  Something like this??




Also, what about doing a primary colors patchwork skirt instead of just plain, to mimic Lego blocks?

Regards,
C.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?
> 
> Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.


I think my idea for a maternity shirt is a little different and not sure if you would be comfortable doing it or not. - but - you could add a gusset of Disney material to the shirt at about empire waist area of the T. It would be pretty easy. 
Cut a straight line up the front of the T stopping about an inch or so below the bottom of your bra. Then stitch in a triangle of Disney fabric of your choice (obviously the triangle should go all te way to the bottom of the shirt and be wide enough to allow flow or it would look like you just took a piece & sewed it in there) I would say about twice the width across as your belly is "around"
clear as mud right?



tchrrx said:


> I am brand new to sewing.  My DD11 asked for a sewing machine for Christmas, so we've been playing with it a little.  She is really wanting some Star Wars pajamas, but I haven't been able to find any Star Wars material.  Where did you find yours?  Thanks!


Joann's & Over the Rainbow - which is an online company- has a pre-order for SW prints that are not in Joann's.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * Chloe had a wonderful party and evryone loved her rock satr shirt...here she is with her Paper Jams guitar...she's so funny,she opened each present,oohhhed and aaahhhed,put everything back in each bag and passed it to cousin Elli to place under the table we had her sitting on,after a couple of princess gifts she reported " I'm NOT a Princess I'm a ROCK STAR!" lol...but she is still a princess at heart i know!
> she's a beautiful mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the lego digi and the mickey head tee's and skirts and everything else that has been posted in the past few days,been lurkin' but no time to comment...
> i'm off to watch the rest of 'my fair lady' before i go to bed....
> sweet dreams diser's...~Beth~*


She is adorable! love the shirt too!


Someone asked before but if you search my ID you will find me in 2-3 places besides the DisBoards.


----------



## cogero

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the lego digi and the mickey head tee's and skirts and everything else that has been posted in the past few days,been lurkin' but no time to comment...
> i'm off to watch the rest of 'my fair lady' before i go to bed....
> sweet dreams diser's...~Beth~*



She looks adorable. Great job on the shirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Okay y'all here's another question!!!!
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I want to make a portrait peasant top like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm lost as to how to do the sleeves like that.


Late answering, but I do those with bias tape sewn in to make a casing and then feed elastic through it.  One of dd's old teachers told me all I needed to do was stretch the elastic and sew it right onto the material, but I have yet to try that method.



cogero said:


> Here are a set of PJs I made for DD (they were supposed to be a Christmas present)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is an outfit I made for my Godson's Birthday


Great outfits.  I especially love the pj's -- I really like the applique and the flannel you used.  And thanks for the big pics 



cogero said:


> Welcome and we love to see pictures. Andrea likes them larger too.






DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *My granddaughter Chloe will be 5 on monday and when i told her i had found her sisters/cosuins rock star tee's but hadn't found her one yet she said " No Nanna you gotta SEWED me one!"  " with me on it with a stick with a  microphone on it and i want a guitar on it"  so here it is...when she saw it she said " Nanna I LOVE it!' then a second later," but i got brown hair!' hehe she is a blode but not a 'yellow' blonde...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her party is this afternoon so I'll have pix of  my lil rocker in her shirt to share later...they will rock out with the just dance 3 on the wii...should be fun!
> ~Beth~
> i need to update my siggy and add Miss Liberty!!!! *


That is awesome --  and I love the hand buttons!



ksl5f123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time, but I have 2 questions and I am hoping you can help me.  I usually hand-applique Mickey heads on t-shirts for our family and then make twirly skirts for my girls.  Here is a picture from our July 2011 trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is that for our March 2012 trip, I will be 5 months pregnant.  Given that this is my 4th child, I certainly need maternity shirts!  I usually buy our t-shirts at Hobby Lobby for $2-$3.
> 
> Question:
> I can't find any reasonably priced maternity shirts!  Any suggestions?
> 
> Second, we are going to Legoland on that trip for the first time.  I have read through most of the thread, but I haven't seen any outfits for Legoland.  I need inspiration!!!  Right now, I am thinking of appliqueing a basic Lego block on a t-shirt and making primary colored ruffle skirts for the girls.
> 
> Question:
> Any ideas for outfits for Legoland?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all of your beautiful work.  You have all really inspired me to sew for my kids.


If you want shirts that cheap you are probably going to have to look for second hand items at yard sales or see if you could get a lot on e-bay or Craig's list.  Even sales at Sears, Penny's and Target aren't all that great.  I think Diane mentioned Ross and ours does have a maternity section but I don't know what the prices are like.  Congrats on your new upcoming baby 

Heather Sue has a lego applique that you could look at for inspiration.  I think bright stripwork fabrics for skirts would look cute.



tchrrx said:


> I have some Beginner Sewing Questions:
> 
> 1-  I love the applique look, but don't understand how to do it.  Do I simply pin the material together and then go around it with a zig zag stitch?  How do I keep rounded patterns (such as Mickey heads) from bunching up?
> 
> 2-  I don't understand pattern sizing.  DD11 has a 28" waist and a 32" on her hips.  These two sizes are not even close to one another on the charts.  How on earth do I adjust this to fit her?  She is not curvy yet, and she carries all of her weight in her belly still.


If you look in the bookmarks there is a great tut from Heather Sue on appliqueing that gives step by step instructions.  I think there is also pattern resizing in there.

This is a link for the applique (scroll down to get to Heather's hand applique):
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/applique


----------



## mphalens

Thanks Andrea!  That makes total sense and might work for my already cut pieces of material!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Does anyone have this thumbnailer? I saw it advertised on FB. I know there are other programs, but I thought they were pricey and this one is about $45.  How much easier to find an embroidery design. 


http://www.embrilliance.com/store/


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

ivey_family said:


> You are Super-Grandma!  So cute, and she looked adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned already, the fabric in my onesie dress isn't available in stores anymore.  I bought it at Wallyworld several years ago.  (And I've got a bunch stashed, too, Michelle!  )  There are new SW fabrics at JoAnn's right now, though!
> 
> Thank you for the comments on dd's onesie, everyone!  I was sure I showed that one last fall.  Weird!
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding #1 - Look for Heather Sue's hand applique tutorial on Page 1 of this thread.  It will explain it perfectly!
> 
> #2 - Are you looking at pattern charts for commercial patterns or online boutique patterns?  Commercial patterns are often out of whack with even the measurements they report.  Always do flat piece measuring for accuracy!  To fit a size differential, though, on any pattern, use the piece for the largest measurement and adjust other areas as needed.  Maybe google something like "altering patterns to fit ..." to get some more specific instructions??
> 
> 
> I forgot to grab the Legoland question post.  Sorry!  I was also going to suggest doing the basic Lego person (yellow head and hands), but perhaps with hair to match your daughters'?  Something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what about doing a primary colors patchwork skirt instead of just plain, to mimic Lego blocks?
> 
> Regards,
> C.


*C. i love the idea of the patchwork skirt! i have family hoping to go to wdw and legoland at the end of may ,1st trip with 4 kids! i might attempt some shorts/skirt for the girl,maybe do the patchwork in rectangles to mimic legos...too cool!  they have a 6 yr old girl and 2 yr old boy ,so they would be cool with appliquéd tee's,but i'm not sure about the older boys,8 and 10,maybe their mom can make them an iron design,or check with the design boards here.... so many cohices....thanks for the inspiration! 
 ~Beth~*


----------



## miprender

ivey_family said:


> As mentioned already, the fabric in my onesie dress isn't available in stores anymore.  I bought it at Wallyworld several years ago.  (A*nd I've got a bunch stashed, too, Michelle! * )  There are new SW fabrics at JoAnn's right now, though!
> Regards,
> C.



 Too funny. That same fabric actually sells on Ebay for about $20/yard



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Joann's & Over the Rainbow - which is an online company- has a pre-order for SW prints that are not in Joann's.



 That's right I forgot about the Over the Rainbow order that you forced me to buy It will be like a late Christmas gift when it comes in.

http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi




SallyfromDE said:


> Does anyone have this thumbnailer? I saw it advertised on FB. I know there are other programs, but I thought they were pricey and this one is about $45.  How much easier to find an embroidery design.
> 
> 
> http://www.embrilliance.com/store/



What does this do? Does it show you the picture in your computer so you can find it easier?


----------



## mandy92

Hello everyone!  I'm de-lurking to introduce myself and to thank all of you for the great inspiration I found here for our recent trip.  I stumbled onto this thread 2 weeks ago, a week before our trip.  So many cute ideas and so little time!  I was able to put together 4 bowling shirts for my son and a dress for my daughter.  I have never appliqued before, but I made a semi-ok initial tag for our stroller.  It was a lot of fun, and I'd like to try more appliques in the future.  I have pics, but they are still on my camera, so I'll share some once we settle back in again.  We're planning another trip soon, and I am going to enjoy taking my time and making more outfits for that trip.

I saw a lot of really cute outfits while I was there, and I enjoyed looking around the crowds to spot other custom outfits   And I met Ellenbenny and her husband on the bus to the Magic Kingdom one morning!  She was really nice and her bag and their shirts looked amazing    Anyway, thank you all for posting your projects, and I look forward to sharing some of mine in the future.


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> What does this do? Does it show you the picture in your computer so you can find it easier?



Yes, it's a thumbnail of the design. I looked into it once before and it seems to me it was expensive. But this program is $45 which seems doable to me. Half the time I can't find my designs even tho' I have them in one file.


----------



## PurpleEars

PiperPizzaz said:


> CUTE, I am glad my DS didn't see this ha ha ha. He would be asking for an embroidery machine!



Maybe that is the excuse that you needed for an embroidery machine...just sayin' 



miprender said:


> I use the Space Saver Travel bags. They work great for getting more clothes in your suitcase and also protects them if something should leak onto your luggage.
> 
> Too funny that you DH loves lego's too. My sons are now into them and Lego has come out with Girl lego's too called Lego Friends and of course DD wants some.
> 
> Love that shirt. I remember when you posted it originally.



Thanks. Our problem is often too heavy vs. not enough space in the suitcase. I use a hard-sided suitcase so liquid spillage is not a big problem.

You should see DH's Lego collection - he builds large models with them. One of his creations won at a local Lego competition recently. I don't know if I am allowed to post his site here, but he has done some impressive things in the last few years. If you put "Ben's brick Canada" into Google you should find pictures of his work.



tchrrx said:


> I have some Beginner Sewing Questions:
> 
> 1-  I love the applique look, but don't understand how to do it.  Do I simply pin the material together and then go around it with a zig zag stitch?  How do I keep rounded patterns (such as Mickey heads) from bunching up?
> 
> 2-  I don't understand pattern sizing.  DD11 has a 28" waist and a 32" on her hips.  These two sizes are not even close to one another on the charts.  How on earth do I adjust this to fit her?  She is not curvy yet, and she carries all of her weight in her belly still.



Welcome! I think the applique tutorial should be helpful to you (on page 1). In terms of the pattern sizing, I am afarid I can't help you as I don't have much experience with tween's clothing. Someone else can probably help though.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> * Chloe had a wonderful party and evryone loved her rock satr shirt...here she is with her Paper Jams guitar...she's so funny,she opened each present,oohhhed and aaahhhed,put everything back in each bag and passed it to cousin Elli to place under the table we had her sitting on,after a couple of princess gifts she reported " I'm NOT a Princess I'm a ROCK STAR!" lol...but she is still a princess at heart i know!
> she's a beautiful mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the lego digi and the mickey head tee's and skirts and everything else that has been posted in the past few days,been lurkin' but no time to comment...
> i'm off to watch the rest of 'my fair lady' before i go to bed....
> sweet dreams diser's...~Beth~*



Oh what a sweet lil' rocker!



mandy92 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm de-lurking to introduce myself and to thank all of you for the great inspiration I found here for our recent trip.  I stumbled onto this thread 2 weeks ago, a week before our trip.  So many cute ideas and so little time!  I was able to put together 4 bowling shirts for my son and a dress for my daughter.  I have never appliqued before, but I made a semi-ok initial tag for our stroller.  It was a lot of fun, and I'd like to try more appliques in the future.  I have pics, but they are still on my camera, so I'll share some once we settle back in again.  We're planning another trip soon, and I am going to enjoy taking my time and making more outfits for that trip.
> 
> I saw a lot of really cute outfits while I was there, and I enjoyed looking around the crowds to spot other custom outfits   And I met Ellenbenny and her husband on the bus to the Magic Kingdom one morning!  She was really nice and her bag and their shirts looked amazing    Anyway, thank you all for posting your projects, and I look forward to sharing some of mine in the future.



Welcome! We look forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> Too funny. That same fabric actually sells on Ebay for about $20/yard
> 
> 
> 
> That's right I forgot about the Over the Rainbow order that you forced me to buy It will be like a late Christmas gift when it comes in.
> 
> http://www.overrainbow.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi



Oh, man!  That site is DANGEROUS!  Those SW fabrics are TDF!  Thanks alot, Michelle!  I'm going to have to sell scraps of the other stuff to pay for the new stuff.  

And, there is some super cute Batman stuff, too.  My boys are loving their Imaginext Batman now, so I might have to buy some of that!

Regards,
C.


----------



## ivey_family

PurpleEars said:


> You should see DH's Lego collection - he builds large models with them. One of his creations won at a local Lego competition recently. I don't know if I am allowed to post his site here, but he has done some impressive things in the last few years. If you put "Ben's brick Canada" into Google you should find pictures of his work.



Wow!  He's very talented!  The lighthouse scene is amazing, especially the undersea section!  I'm definitely trying that pick-a-brick strategy next time we visit a Lego store!

Regards,
C.


----------



## Sandi S

We aren't going to Legoland, but my kids LOVE Legos. We actually went to an awesome Lego Expo in Raleigh last fall. It only toured 5 cities, but if it comes to one near you, go!

Anyway, they are also obsessed with Star Wars so I found some cute Lego Star Wars designs (google Vincenzo Embroidery) and made these with an Ottobre magazine pattern.






I bought some pirate theme fabric and jungle themed fabric at my local sewing store's Super Bowl sale today - planning some Disney customs for my boys. My daughter will be easy, but they are a little more challenging.

Also, I wanted to share a Feliz dress I made for the Christmas season - pretty sure I can get one, maybe two more Christmases out if it with Miss tiny thing.






This outfit may go with us to Disney - but with shorts instead of the pants. They were capris on the pattern, but run HUGE!


----------



## Meshell2002

tchrrx said:


> I have some Beginner Sewing Questions:
> 
> 1-  I love the applique look, but don't understand how to do it.  Do I simply pin the material together and then go around it with a zig zag stitch?  How do I keep rounded patterns (such as Mickey heads) from bunching up?
> 
> 2-  I don't understand pattern sizing.  DD11 has a 28" waist and a 32" on her hips.  These two sizes are not even close to one another on the charts. * How on earth do I adjust this to fit her?  She is not curvy yet, and she carries all of her weight in her belly still*.



someone else mentioned measuring the pattern pieces.

when in the store trying to figure out what size pattern to buy (whether adult or child) choose dress/ shirt patterns by full chest measurement (child) or upper chest (above breasts on a woman if larger than a b cup ladies larger than a b need a full bust adjustment...tuturials are all over the web)

when choosing for pants/ skirts go by hip measurement

on the multi sized patterns you can use all the sizes for a custom fit...when you sew several items for the same person you will learn how their body compares to the patterns.

here's a link to how to up size patterns (I've posted it before) but the same technique is for downsizing too!

http://www.burdastyle.com/techniques/make-a-pattern-larger-or-smaller/technique_steps/2

good luck!

Sandi-- love it and I love the knit pascal outift, even if it is big. glad to see someone else likes to sew with knits!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I posted a new Big Give after the Superbowl last night - its TWINS!!! Jayden has chronic heart disease, but his twin Jesse is his  best friend. This single mom is taking her boys plus their big brother on this MAW trip!!! Please come and help us - the boys LOVE to match! They LOVE Mickey Mouse and Harry Potter!!!!






Thanks so much, Wendy


----------



## SallyfromDE

Someone that doesn't like to gather, may find this helpful:

http://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?prod_id=16414&cat_id=96


----------



## chellewashere

So I finally decided today to break out the embroidery part of the machine and test it out--since my days were numbered for returning it again.

I am so and in This thing is beautiful. Just did my first 6x10 design on a piece of scrap fabric and it actually worked!! Now I just have to really practice with the software so I can figure out how to turn a design and add text to it.

Love all the stuff I have seen this weekend on the pages, but Dis has been so slow and I was sick of having to retype things over and over again so I just gave up.

Cant wait to add some pictures of something I made


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> Someone that doesn't like to gather, may find this helpful:
> 
> http://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?prod_id=16414&cat_id=96



I've used this product (but the sew in version) when making gathered valances.  It worked very well but it would get expensive for skirts.

Here are a few things that I worked on last week:
Lady and the Tramp dress.  These were the designs that I made and then went back and reworked because I wasn't happy with them.  I'm not thrilled with the fabric but I'm trying to use up some of the stuff that I bought on the clearance sale at Walmart last summer.  If I was going out to buy fabric, I wouldn't have picked it but I wanted to use up some of what I already have.













Then I did Valentine's Day shirts for my niece and nephew:


----------



## GrammytoMany

I've been reading through the threads for the past few days...very cute outfits, indeed.


This weekend I decided to tackle the quilted handbag that I thought I would might use at a future trip to WDW....but now that it is done....I'm thinking it is too big for me because I'm only 5' tall and it seems too big.  I wanted it a good size so I could also carry around my larger camera.  Here's some pictures of it...I should have had a pic of me with it so you could see what I'm talking about.  I was going to try and make a little Mickey Head as the zipper pull but didn't have enough time to figure out how to do it.  Maybe later.



The Bag by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Inside there's 3 pockets on each side...and I made a little bag for $ and cards with a ribbon and hook for safe keeping.



3 pockets on each inside by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

The outside has a big pocket on each side...on this side I attached a small inside pocket along with a cell phone pouch with ribbon attached....and not showing inside is a ring to attach keys.



Phone pouch by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

The back pocket is large enough for my netbook...with Velcro closure.



Roomy Side pockets by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Sheila


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> You should see DH's Lego collection - he builds large models with them. One of his creations won at a local Lego competition recently. I don't know if I am allowed to post his site here, but he has done some impressive things in the last few years. If you put "Ben's brick Canada" into Google you should find pictures of his work.



I am definately going to look it up.

Edited: I just saw the website. WOW I can't imagine how long it takes to do that. Tell your DH he does an awesome job.



ivey_family said:


> Oh, man!  That site is DANGEROUS!  Those SW fabrics are TDF!  Thanks alot, Michelle!  I'm going to have to sell scraps of the other stuff to pay for the new stuff.
> 
> And, there is some super cute Batman stuff, too.  My boys are loving their Imaginext Batman now, so I might have to buy some of that!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



 Your welcome. 



Sandi S said:


> Anyway, they are also obsessed with Star Wars so I found some cute Lego Star Wars designs (google Vincenzo Embroidery) and made these with an Ottobre magazine pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pirate theme fabric and jungle themed fabric at my local sewing store's Super Bowl sale today - planning some Disney customs for my boys. My daughter will be easy, but they are a little more challenging.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a Feliz dress I made for the Christmas season - pretty sure I can get one, maybe two more Christmases out if it with Miss tiny thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit may go with us to Disney - but with shorts instead of the pants. They were capris on the pattern, but run HUGE!



Love those Lego designs. I will have to try that embroidery store. All your outfits look great.



SallyfromDE said:


> Someone that doesn't like to gather, may find this helpful:
> 
> http://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?prod_id=16414&cat_id=96



That is pretty neat. I never saw that stuff before.



chellewashere said:


> So I finally decided today to break out the embroidery part of the machine and test it out--since my days were numbered for returning it again.
> 
> I am so and in This thing is beautiful. Just did my first 6x10 design on a piece of scrap fabric and it actually worked!! Now I just have to really practice with the software so I can figure out how to turn a design and add text to it.
> 
> Love all the stuff I have seen this weekend on the pages, but Dis has been so slow and I was sick of having to retype things over and over again so I just gave up.
> 
> Cant wait to add some pictures of something I made







dianemom2 said:


> I've used this product (but the sew in version) when making gathered valances.  It worked very well but it would get expensive for skirts.
> 
> Here are a few things that I worked on last week:
> Lady and the Tramp dress.  These were the designs that I made and then went back and reworked because I wasn't happy with them.  I'm not thrilled with the fabric but I'm trying to use up some of the stuff that I bought on the clearance sale at Walmart last summer.  If I was going out to buy fabric, I wouldn't have picked it but I wanted to use up some of what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Valentine's Day shirts for my niece and nephew:



Love how you designed the Lady & Tramp. Everything looks amazing.



GrammytoMany said:


> I've been reading through the threads for the past few days...very cute outfits, indeed.
> 
> 
> This weekend I decided to tackle the quilted handbag that I thought I would might use at a future trip to WDW....but now that it is done....I'm thinking it is too big for me because I'm only 5' tall and it seems too big.  I wanted it a good size so I could also carry around my larger camera.  Here's some pictures of it...I should have had a pic of me with it so you could see what I'm talking about.  I was going to try and make a little Mickey Head as the zipper pull but didn't have enough time to figure out how to do it.  Maybe later.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bag by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



WOW that came out great. I ♥ that bag!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone, 

Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!

If anyone wants to chat with me tonight here or on facebook - I need some company! I cant settle and am feeling rotten. I'd go sew, but im so distracted, I know I'd make mistakes.....

We are doing pretty good with Jayden's Big Give - still alot of things open, including pixie dust for the twins, and we'd love to have ya!!! 

Thanks Friends, Wendy


----------



## miprender

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!
> 
> If anyone wants to chat with me tonight here or on facebook - I need some company! I cant settle and am feeling rotten. I'd go sew, but im so distracted, I know I'd make mistakes.....
> 
> We are doing pretty good with Jayden's Big Give - still alot of things open, including pixie dust for the twins, and we'd love to have ya!!!
> 
> Thanks Friends, Wendy



Awe poor Zoe. I hope she feels better tomorrow


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi Wendy,
             I'm trying to find you guys on FB but when I type in Disboutiquers in the search area and it keeps telling me "no results"...am I typing in the right thing?
Sheila


----------



## tricia

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Wendy,
> I'm trying to find you guys on FB but when I type in Disboutiquers in the search area and it keeps telling me "no results"...am I typing in the right thing?
> Sheila



What is your last name and I will find you and add you.


----------



## PurpleEars

ivey_family said:


> Wow!  He's very talented!  The lighthouse scene is amazing, especially the undersea section!  I'm definitely trying that pick-a-brick strategy next time we visit a Lego store!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks! The Pick-a-brick strategy works well if you have time. I often help him build some cups since I can only do so much browsing at DTD before getting bored. I am not a shopping kind of gal so it doesn't take much for me to lose interest in shopping!



Sandi S said:


> We aren't going to Legoland, but my kids LOVE Legos. We actually went to an awesome Lego Expo in Raleigh last fall. It only toured 5 cities, but if it comes to one near you, go!
> 
> Anyway, they are also obsessed with Star Wars so I found some cute Lego Star Wars designs (google Vincenzo Embroidery) and made these with an Ottobre magazine pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some pirate theme fabric and jungle themed fabric at my local sewing store's Super Bowl sale today - planning some Disney customs for my boys. My daughter will be easy, but they are a little more challenging.
> 
> Also, I wanted to share a Feliz dress I made for the Christmas season - pretty sure I can get one, maybe two more Christmases out if it with Miss tiny thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit may go with us to Disney - but with shorts instead of the pants. They were capris on the pattern, but run HUGE!



Great job on all the outfits! They look beautiful!



chellewashere said:


> So I finally decided today to break out the embroidery part of the machine and test it out--since my days were numbered for returning it again.
> 
> I am so and in This thing is beautiful. Just did my first 6x10 design on a piece of scrap fabric and it actually worked!! Now I just have to really practice with the software so I can figure out how to turn a design and add text to it.
> 
> Love all the stuff I have seen this weekend on the pages, but Dis has been so slow and I was sick of having to retype things over and over again so I just gave up.
> 
> Cant wait to add some pictures of something I made



Congrats! I can't wait to see your work! I am sure you must be very excited.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things that I worked on last week:
> Lady and the Tramp dress.  These were the designs that I made and then went back and reworked because I wasn't happy with them.  I'm not thrilled with the fabric but I'm trying to use up some of the stuff that I bought on the clearance sale at Walmart last summer.  If I was going out to buy fabric, I wouldn't have picked it but I wanted to use up some of what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Valentine's Day shirts for my niece and nephew:



Great job as usual. I can't wait to see what you make next!



GrammytoMany said:


> I've been reading through the threads for the past few days...very cute outfits, indeed.
> 
> 
> This weekend I decided to tackle the quilted handbag that I thought I would might use at a future trip to WDW....but now that it is done....I'm thinking it is too big for me because I'm only 5' tall and it seems too big.  I wanted it a good size so I could also carry around my larger camera.  Here's some pictures of it...I should have had a pic of me with it so you could see what I'm talking about.  I was going to try and make a little Mickey Head as the zipper pull but didn't have enough time to figure out how to do it.  Maybe later.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bag by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Great job on the bag. It doesn't look too big but it is hard to tell without measurements. I like to carry a big bag so my opinion is probably skewed!



miprender said:


> I am definately going to look it up.
> 
> Edited: I just saw the website. WOW I can't imagine how long it takes to do that. Tell your DH he does an awesome job.



Thanks! I will tell him that. I  his ability to create things out of Lego! It's kind of funny because we both have our own creative outlets (sewing for me, Lego for him), and we are not exactly in a line of work that screams creative people!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!
> 
> If anyone wants to chat with me tonight here or on facebook - I need some company! I cant settle and am feeling rotten. I'd go sew, but im so distracted, I know I'd make mistakes.....
> 
> We are doing pretty good with Jayden's Big Give - still alot of things open, including pixie dust for the twins, and we'd love to have ya!!!
> 
> Thanks Friends, Wendy



Sorry to heat about Zoey's situation. Poor thing! I hope she will feel better soon!


----------



## billwendy

Thank you friends!

Im Wendy White Harron on facebook - we also have a disboutiquers group on facebook!!


----------



## ellenbenny

mandy92 said:


> Hello everyone!  I'm de-lurking to introduce myself and to thank all of you for the great inspiration I found here for our recent trip.  I stumbled onto this thread 2 weeks ago, a week before our trip.  So many cute ideas and so little time!  I was able to put together 4 bowling shirts for my son and a dress for my daughter.  I have never appliqued before, but I made a semi-ok initial tag for our stroller.  It was a lot of fun, and I'd like to try more appliques in the future.  I have pics, but they are still on my camera, so I'll share some once we settle back in again.  We're planning another trip soon, and I am going to enjoy taking my time and making more outfits for that trip.
> 
> I saw a lot of really cute outfits while I was there, and I enjoyed looking around the crowds to spot other custom outfits   And I met Ellenbenny and her husband on the bus to the Magic Kingdom one morning!  She was really nice and her bag and their shirts looked amazing    Anyway, thank you all for posting your projects, and I look forward to sharing some of mine in the future.



Just wanted to say  and !  It was fun meeting you on the bus!  

To everyone else, I did try to skim through the thread and everything looks so great, some really cute stuff and more great inspiration, so thanks.  Sorry I didn't quote, but being gone a week gets me so far behind that I would never catch up if I did quote.

Wendy, so glad Zoey is ok.  I know how you love your furbaby, hope you are feeling a bit better too!  And how was Atlanta????


----------



## billwendy

ellenbenny said:


> Just wanted to say  and !  It was fun meeting you on the bus!
> 
> To everyone else, I did try to skim through the thread and everything looks so great, some really cute stuff and more great inspiration, so thanks.  Sorry I didn't quote, but being gone a week gets me so far behind that I would never catch up if I did quote.
> 
> Wendy, so glad Zoey is ok.  I know how you love your furbaby, hope you are feeling a bit better too!  And how was Atlanta????



Hi Ellen - I loved your pics on FB!!! Atlanta was great - we LOVED the Georgia Aquarium!!! Definately the highlight of the trip!!!! THe World of Coke was very fun too!


----------



## mphalens

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!
> 
> If anyone wants to chat with me tonight here or on facebook - I need some company! I cant settle and am feeling rotten. I'd go sew, but im so distracted, I know I'd make mistakes.....
> 
> We are doing pretty good with Jayden's Big Give - still alot of things open, including pixie dust for the twins, and we'd love to have ya!!!
> 
> Thanks Friends, Wendy



Oh!  Poor Zoey!  I'm all over the 'net tonight - so if you want to chat on Facebook, I'm around


----------



## Tweevil

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!
> 
> If anyone wants to chat with me tonight here or on facebook - I need some company! I cant settle and am feeling rotten. I'd go sew, but im so distracted, I know I'd make mistakes.....
> 
> We are doing pretty good with Jayden's Big Give - still alot of things open, including pixie dust for the twins, and we'd love to have ya!!!
> 
> Thanks Friends, Wendy



Hope Zoey feels better soon and cheer up Wendy!


----------



## ellenbenny

billwendy said:


> Hi Ellen - I loved your pics on FB!!! Atlanta was great - we LOVED the Georgia Aquarium!!! Definately the highlight of the trip!!!! THe World of Coke was very fun too!



So glad you had fun, we loved the Aquarium too.  My DS lives in Atlanta, midtown on 14th street overlooking Piedmont park.  We try to get there at least once a year, hoping to go down there in the Spring.  My brother lives outside of Atlanta too, in Roswell.  I went to school at Georgia Tech so I lived in Atlanta for a few years as well, but that was a very long time ago now.  I really like the city, but hate the traffic!


----------



## disney*mom*82

QUESTION?

My DD4 has had heart issues and more and we just got a phone call from her cardiologist at Childrens Hospital who said that we are go be there for a sleep study in a couple of weeks and she will be comming home with a monitor to wear for a month or more possibly, until we get her issues under control. This means she will be wearing a small monitor and 4 electrodes while we are at WDW and then some. 

My questions is, does anyone know any cute and EASY way to make a little fanny pack to put her monitor in or some cute idea for it. It will be a small box, aboua little bigger than the size of a tape cassette box was. It will have 4 cords going from her chest area to the box. She is little and skinny and it does have a belt clip, but it usually weighs down her pants too much and falls off easily. 

Im not good at sewing, but thought this would be a must, not to mention Ide like to make it with some kind of Disney print, to it just looks cute, maybe she will be a little more excited about it all! 

Any help or ideas would be soooooo gladly appreciated. Again, it has to be simple as I have only tackled 1 pair of shorts and a little almost like pillowcase dress and both were only OK!   Thanks!


----------



## mandy92

I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag 





















I threw away my first attempt at this.  This one is only slightly better.  I'm going to practice.  A LOT.  





I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Sandi S said:


> We aren't going to Legoland, but my kids LOVE Legos. We actually went to an awesome Lego Expo in Raleigh last fall. It only toured 5 cities, but if it comes to one near you, go!
> 
> Anyway, they are also obsessed with Star Wars so I found some cute Lego Star Wars designs (google Vincenzo Embroidery) and made these with an Ottobre magazine pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit may go with us to Disney - but with shorts instead of the pants. They were capris on the pattern, but run HUGE!



Where did you find the Star Wars sayings?  I didn't find them on the website you listed.  I just signed up to do Star Wars outfits for a Big Give and would love to find those!


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Valentine's Day shirts for my niece and nephew:





GrammytoMany said:


> I've been reading through the threads for the past few days...very cute outfits, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bag by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



I totally love this bag. It is so pretty.



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag



Great Job on Everything. I am going to cut out my first bowling shirt this week I think.


----------



## GrammytoMany

I'm confused by one more character message.


----------



## RMAMom

disney*mom*82 said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> My DD4 has had heart issues and more and we just got a phone call from her cardiologist at Childrens Hospital who said that we are go be there for a sleep study in a couple of weeks and she will be comming home with a monitor to wear for a month or more possibly, until we get her issues under control. This means she will be wearing a small monitor and 4 electrodes while we are at WDW and then some.
> 
> My questions is, does anyone know any cute and EASY way to make a little fanny pack to put her monitor in or some cute idea for it. It will be a small box, aboua little bigger than the size of a tape cassette box was. It will have 4 cords going from her chest area to the box. She is little and skinny and it does have a belt clip, but it usually weighs down her pants too much and falls off easily.
> 
> Im not good at sewing, but thought this would be a must, not to mention Ide like to make it with some kind of Disney print, to it just looks cute, maybe she will be a little more excited about it all!
> 
> Any help or ideas would be soooooo gladly appreciated. Again, it has to be simple as I have only tackled 1 pair of shorts and a little almost like pillowcase dress and both were only OK!   Thanks!



Would this work? You can make it as large as you need it.
http://www.thesoutherninstitute.com/2011/05/pocket-belt-tutorial-from-celeste-at-on.html


----------



## dianemom2

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!
> Thanks Friends, Wendy



I hope that your furbaby is home and doing well today.  It is hard when they are sick because they can't tell you what is wrong!



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw away my first attempt at this.  This one is only slightly better.  I'm going to practice.  A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!


Everything looks terrific!  The bowling shirts are awesome!  I have some of the same fabrics and used them recently to make bowling shirts for my nephews.  That was a good job on your first applique!


----------



## tricia

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Tricia,
> On Facebook I'm Sheila West Griffin.... Thanks.



I sent you a friend request. I am Tricia Laporte Whelan. I just tried to add you to the group, but I think you have to accept my request first.


----------



## GrammytoMany

tricia said:


> I sent you a friend request. I am Tricia Laporte Whelan. I just tried to add you to the group, but I think you have to accept my request first.



Thanks, I accepted your friend request...we'll see what happens.


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ugh, what a day!!! Didnt get around to finishing the girls Valentines skirts - so Im thinking I may have to hold on to them until next year and just add some length! Zoey has gastroenteritis (not sure how ya spell that!) and is in the hospital for an overnight stay for fluids and discomfort relief. Poor baby woke up barfing - we were scared to death worrying that she had a blockage - ala what she had this fall - so we decided to take her to the vet. I am SO THANKFUL that she was not blocked. She had knocked over the trashcan yesterday morning before church, and there was some cake that I had made. The cakepan had been sprayed with cooking spray, and when the cake came out of the oven, we noticed a funny smell and a really awful - almost rancid - taste to the cake - so maybe that was what gave it to her???? Anyway, I hope my furbaby is home with me again tomorrow night!
> 
> If anyone wants to chat with me tonight here or on facebook - I need some company! I cant settle and am feeling rotten. I'd go sew, but im so distracted, I know I'd make mistakes.....
> 
> We are doing pretty good with Jayden's Big Give - still alot of things open, including pixie dust for the twins, and we'd love to have ya!!!
> 
> Thanks Friends, Wendy



Praying for you and Zoey.  Hope she's home cuddling with you soon!



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw away my first attempt at this.  This one is only slightly better.  I'm going to practice.  A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!


Everything is so cute.  Your shirts look awesome!  The applique is great for your first try.  It does get easier.  Keep at it!


----------



## weluvdizne

*LEGO DESIGNS!!!*

ok. I have not bought anything from this designer, so I have no idea how they stitch out, but I stumbled upon some LEGO designs today.  
http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/characters-lego-c-52_169.html



Can anyone point me to a Chef Mickey design, please??  Thanks


----------



## tricia

Sandi S said:


> We aren't going to Legoland, but my kids LOVE Legos. We actually went to an awesome Lego Expo in Raleigh last fall. It only toured 5 cities, but if it comes to one near you, go!
> 
> Anyway, they are also obsessed with Star Wars so I found some cute Lego Star Wars designs (google Vincenzo Embroidery) and made these with an Ottobre magazine pattern.



Hey, you're the sparkley Sandi from patternreview.com I recognized the Feliz.


----------



## dianemom2

Here is today's outfit.  I did the Blue and Magenta designs because my friend's 3 year old is obsessed with Blue's Clues.  She's been looking for t-shirts with Blue and Magenta for a while but can't find anything.  I guess they are not as popular as they used to be.













Once again this wasn't fabric that normally would have picked for this outfit but I am committed to using up some of my fabric stash!


----------



## PurpleEars

disney*mom*82 said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> My DD4 has had heart issues and more and we just got a phone call from her cardiologist at Childrens Hospital who said that we are go be there for a sleep study in a couple of weeks and she will be comming home with a monitor to wear for a month or more possibly, until we get her issues under control. This means she will be wearing a small monitor and 4 electrodes while we are at WDW and then some.
> 
> My questions is, does anyone know any cute and EASY way to make a little fanny pack to put her monitor in or some cute idea for it. It will be a small box, aboua little bigger than the size of a tape cassette box was. It will have 4 cords going from her chest area to the box. She is little and skinny and it does have a belt clip, but it usually weighs down her pants too much and falls off easily.
> 
> Im not good at sewing, but thought this would be a must, not to mention Ide like to make it with some kind of Disney print, to it just looks cute, maybe she will be a little more excited about it all!
> 
> Any help or ideas would be soooooo gladly appreciated. Again, it has to be simple as I have only tackled 1 pair of shorts and a little almost like pillowcase dress and both were only OK!   Thanks!



Sorry to hear about your DD's health issues. I wonder if you can do a little purse with a cross body strap? I think the hipster style bags are quite easy to make.



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw away my first attempt at this.  This one is only slightly better.  I'm going to practice.  A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!



Great job on everything. The applique looks great! It is hard to do something with all curves!



weluvdizne said:


> Can anyone point me to a Chef Mickey design, please??  Thanks



Heather has some Chef Mickey designs I think.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's outfit.  I did the Blue and Magenta designs because my friend's 3 year old is obsessed with Blue's Clues.  She's been looking for t-shirts with Blue and Magenta for a while but can't find anything.  I guess they are not as popular as they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this wasn't fabric that normally would have picked for this outfit but I am committed to using up some of my fabric stash!



So cute! You are just making amazing designs!


----------



## weluvdizne

Lost the quote, but Diane, all your recent creations are so adorable.  You have been so busy girl!  And kudos to you for using up your stash!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

hey all i just sent the disboutiquers fb page a request for and invite! my name on facebook is Beth McCracken Shepard...
 thanks and love all the new share's...bowing shirts,feliz ,bags etc....so creative here...i'm working on some reverse applique ruffled heart tee's my dd requested from pinterest....lots of hand ruffling so hands are worn our from only 1 shirt...think i will use ruffler foot tomorrow to see if that helps speed things along...5 girls to make them for and wanna do neck tie tee's for the 2 boys...i always do this to myself,decide to do soemthing at the last minute...hehe...grace under pressure...NOT! 
 cya all laters...~Beth~


----------



## ivey_family

dianemom2 said:


> Here are a few things that I worked on last week:
> Lady and the Tramp dress.  These were the designs that I made and then went back and reworked because I wasn't happy with them.  I'm not thrilled with the fabric but I'm trying to use up some of the stuff that I bought on the clearance sale at Walmart last summer.  If I was going out to buy fabric, I wouldn't have picked it but I wanted to use up some of what I already have.



Wow!  Those designs are terrific!  And so are the Blues Clues ones!  You're really getting so good at it!



GrammytoMany said:


> This weekend I decided to tackle the quilted handbag that I thought I would might use at a future trip to WDW....but now that it is done....I'm thinking it is too big for me because I'm only 5' tall and it seems too big.  I wanted it a good size so I could also carry around my larger camera.  Here's some pictures of it...I should have had a pic of me with it so you could see what I'm talking about.  I was going to try and make a little Mickey Head as the zipper pull but didn't have enough time to figure out how to do it.  Maybe later.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bag by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr



Really pretty!



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!



Everything is super cute!  How fun that you got to meet another Disboutiquer!

I forgot to grab the nativity Feliz post.  SOOO pretty!

If anyone wants to add me, I'm Carrie Clinansmith Ivey on FB.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


>




This is so cute. I think it is fabulous that you are using your stash.


----------



## mandy92

dianemom2 said:


>



Cute dress!  I think the colors are great for a 3 year old - very cheery and bright!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's outfit.  I did the Blue and Magenta designs because my friend's 3 year old is obsessed with Blue's Clues.  She's been looking for t-shirts with Blue and Magenta for a while but can't find anything.  I guess they are not as popular as they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this wasn't fabric that normally would have picked for this outfit but I am committed to using up some of my fabric stash!



Very cute, and the fabric is great.  I have been trying to sew from stash lately too.  Otherwise I will have no room to bring in any new fabric.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey all i just sent the disboutiquers fb page a request for and invite! my name on facebook is Beth McCracken Shepard...
> thanks and love all the new share's...bowing shirts,feliz ,bags etc....so creative here...i'm working on some reverse applique ruffled heart tee's my dd requested from pinterest....lots of hand ruffling so hands are worn our from only 1 shirt...think i will use ruffler foot tomorrow to see if that helps speed things along...5 girls to make them for and wanna do neck tie tee's for the 2 boys...i always do this to myself,decide to do soemthing at the last minute...hehe...grace under pressure...NOT!
> cya all laters...~Beth~



Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.




 
IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## mamommy

disney*mom*82 said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> My DD4 has had heart issues and more and we just got a phone call from her cardiologist at Childrens Hospital who said that we are go be there for a sleep study in a couple of weeks and she will be comming home with a monitor to wear for a month or more possibly, until we get her issues under control. This means she will be wearing a small monitor and 4 electrodes while we are at WDW and then some.
> 
> My questions is, does anyone know any cute and EASY way to make a little fanny pack to put her monitor in or some cute idea for it. It will be a small box, aboua little bigger than the size of a tape cassette box was. It will have 4 cords going from her chest area to the box. She is little and skinny and it does have a belt clip, but it usually weighs down her pants too much and falls off easily.
> 
> Im not good at sewing, but thought this would be a must, not to mention Ide like to make it with some kind of Disney print, to it just looks cute, maybe she will be a little more excited about it all!
> 
> Any help or ideas would be soooooo gladly appreciated. Again, it has to be simple as I have only tackled 1 pair of shorts and a little almost like pillowcase dress and both were only OK!   Thanks!



Sorry - I haven't read through the thread to see if anyone has answered this, but if you are interested in something already made, you might look for insulin pump carriers. I know they make fanny pack or back pack styles for kids. There are some here:
http://www.pumpwearinc.com/pumpshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=4


----------



## babygus0

Well I guess it's time to introduce myself and join in. I've been lurking on this thread for a very long time. I'm April. I have 5 year old twin girls who are in love with princesses. We don't have any trips planned, but I love to sew for them Disney related and otherwise. You all do such fabulous work!


----------



## GrammytoMany

babygus0 said:


> Well I guess it's time to introduce myself and join in. I've been lurking on this thread for a very long time. I'm April. I have 5 year old twin girls who are in love with princesses. We don't have any trips planned, but I love to sew for them Disney related and otherwise. You all do such fabulous work!



Hi April,
    Welcome...  can't wait to see some of your creations.  There'a a group of very nice folks here that inspire a lot of us to create our little masterpieces and help us with sewing questions.
Sheila


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

tricia said:


> Very cute, and the fabric is great.  I have been trying to sew from stash lately too.  Otherwise I will have no room to bring in any new fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr


*Yes! i am using white tee's and red/magenta/dk.pin& lt.pink tee's from the thrift store for hte hearts...2 1/2 hours of cutting into strip with the roatry cutter...LOVE IT! just got it last week and broke it in.I have one heart ready to sew to the shirt,i think i will use the ruffler foot { if it works ok} to make the rest of the ruffles,so they will 'tuck in' under the red white i have already sewn in the middle to make a big ruffle... hope to have somehting to share soon! 
 Your out= fit is too cute! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi April,
> Welcome...  can't wait to see some of your creations.  There'a a group of very nice folks here that inspire a lot of us to create our little masterpieces and help us with sewing questions.
> Sheila


*welcome April1 this is the place to be for friendship,prayers and sewing ideas,help and inspiration and encouragement! i started sewing about a year and a half ago and these ladies re the BEST! they have helped me along the way more times than i can count...you came to the right place...
 i have twin granddaughetrs in my mix of soon to be 9 grandchildren...they are identical and a mess! Kensleigh and Gracie are their names...the rest of Nanna's crew is listed in my signature...be sure to share pix of your creations...!
 ~Beth~*


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> So cute! You are just making amazing designs!





weluvdizne said:


> Lost the quote, but Diane, all your recent creations are so adorable.  You have been so busy girl!  And kudos to you for using up your stash!





ivey_family said:


> Wow!  Those designs are terrific!  And so are the Blues Clues ones!  You're really getting so good at it!





cogero said:


> This is so cute. I think it is fabulous that you are using your stash.





mandy92 said:


> Cute dress!  I think the colors are great for a 3 year old - very cheery and bright!


Thanks everybody!  I have been very happy with the way my designs have been turning out.  I worked on some Lego designs yesterday but didn't have time to do more sewing on them today.  I can't wait to share what I am making with them!  

I have been trying hard to use up some of my stash because I tend to be such a fabric hoarder!  I see the fabric and I love it, then I buy it and forget what I planned to make with it.  Or I imagine an outfit and don't have the fabric that I exactly think is perfect already in my stash so I go and buy more.  

While using stuff from my stash I have decided that some of the precut fabrics that I got at Walmart are a very cheap quality.  I have been mixing them with some of the fabrics that I bought other places and the feel of the fabric just isn't as nice.  Since I got them on a pretty good clearance I am not upset, just an observation on my part.




tricia said:


> Very cute, and the fabric is great.  I have been trying to sew from stash lately too.  Otherwise I will have no room to bring in any new fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr


The fabrics on the Blue's Clues dress are from Hancock fabrics.  I got them on a very good sale last spring.  I am glad that I finally found a use for them.  I had originally imagined making that fabric into a patchwork twirl skirt but I never got around to making it.

Love the outfit for your niece!  How did you do the heart?  It is really cute!  I haven't sewn too much with knits. I love this pattern.   




babygus0 said:


> Well I guess it's time to introduce myself and join in. I've been lurking on this thread for a very long time. I'm April. I have 5 year old twin girls who are in love with princesses. We don't have any trips planned, but I love to sew for them Disney related and otherwise. You all do such fabulous work!


Hi April!  Welcome to the group!  We don't have any trips planned either but we are a fun group to share with, if you enjoy sewing!


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> Thanks everybody!  I have been very happy with the way my designs have been turning out.  I worked on some Lego designs yesterday but didn't have time to do more sewing on them today.  I can't wait to share what I am making with them!
> .
> 
> Love the outfit for your niece!  How did you do the heart?  It is really cute!  I haven't sewn too much with knits. I love this pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi April!  Welcome to the group!  We don't have any trips planned either but we are a fun group to share with, if you enjoy sewing!



The dress is the Olivia by Farbenmix, and the heart I got the tutorial here:  http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2012/01/ruffled-heart-valentine-dress-made-from-recycled-tshirts.html


----------



## PurpleEars

tricia said:


> Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Thanks for posting the link for the heart - it looks great!



babygus0 said:


> Well I guess it's time to introduce myself and join in. I've been lurking on this thread for a very long time. I'm April. I have 5 year old twin girls who are in love with princesses. We don't have any trips planned, but I love to sew for them Disney related and otherwise. You all do such fabulous work!



Welcome!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?

I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.

My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.  

I just thought I'd say hi, tell you all that you have inspired me many many times, and stick around for the fun and friendship you all seem to share.  

I'm finishing my first outfit this next week or so, and I can't wait to share it with you and see if you have any suggestions to better or to help me with future pieces.  The first outfit to be finished is her Mickey outfit, and the next one in the works is her dress to wear to Ariels for her second birthday lunch.    (We're going to Disneyland!)

OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!


----------



## ivey_family

tricia said:


> Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr



Wow!  That is uber-adorable!  I LOVE it!  Thanks for the link on how to do the heart!


Has anyone noticed that Carla C added sizes to her adult Easy Fits pattern?  I'd really like to ask her if I could have the updated version since I already bought the pattern.  Do you think that would be ok?  Has anyone already done so?

I got a coupon code from Fairytale Frocks today.  I'm seriously considering picking up the Vida pattern.  It's not available in a book with other patterns, is it?  I've got SCKL, but if there was another book, I'd rather go that way and get more for the money.

Regards,
C.


----------



## lovesdumbo

ivey_family said:


> Has anyone noticed that Carla C added sizes to her adult Easy Fits pattern?  I'd really like to ask her if I could have the updated version since I already bought the pattern.  Do you think that would be ok?  Has anyone already done so?
> 
> I got a coupon code from Fairytale Frocks today.  I'm seriously considering picking up the Vida pattern.  It's not available in a book with other patterns, is it?  I've got SCKL, but if there was another book, I'd rather go that way and get more for the money.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Did you buy it through YCMT?  You should be able to just download it through your library there.

I love the Vida pattern!


----------



## weluvdizne

Tricia, that outfit for your niece is really cute!



ivey_family said:


> Has anyone noticed that Carla C added sizes to her adult Easy Fits pattern?  I'd really like to ask her if I could have the updated version since I already bought the pattern.  Do you think that would be ok?  Has anyone already done so?
> 
> I got a coupon code from Fairytale Frocks today.  I'm seriously considering picking up the Vida pattern.  It's not available in a book with other patterns, is it?  I've got SCKL, but if there was another book, I'd rather go that way and get more for the money.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



What sizes did she add?  I tried to pull up my pattern on YCMT and it is showing my library as empty


----------



## weluvdizne

double post. sorry


----------



## DMGeurts

FYI, I had to pull out all the smilies because I was over my limit on images.

It's been a few weeks since I've stopped by...  Waaay TMTC again - I feel horrible because you all do such beautiful things.  It's been crazy busy at my house and I am just trying to keep up, with our trip looming in a few weeks. 

*Diane... * I just wanted to tell you that your designs are amazing!   

I wanted to post a few pictures (probably too many) for those of you that aren't following along in my PTR.   I've managed to make quite a few things over the last few weeks...  I apologize, I can't remember what I've posted over here and what I haven't, so I hope I am not duplicating anything I've shown already.  I think, the last time I posted, I posted the Up! bag, so I'll just work forward from that.

The girls' pirate skirts:


























My favorite sweatshirt front:








Back:








Test Track messenger bag:
























Victoria's Goofy Icecream dress front:





Back:





Victoria's Goofy skirt:





Wearing it with the shirt she made in Photoshop for her Tech Ed class:








My Donald capris...  Thanks to Marianne for sending me some of her left over squares:








My Donald shorts...








I still need to get our pirate shirts appliqued, another set of shirts to applique and I have dreams of making 2 more bags...  

D~


----------



## GrammytoMany

DMGeurts said:


> FYI, I had to pull out all the smilies because I was over my limit on images.
> 
> It's been a few weeks since I've stopped by...  Waaay TMTC again - I feel horrible because you all do such beautiful things.  It's been crazy busy at my house and I am just trying to keep up, with our trip looming in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> I still need to get our pirate shirts appliqued, another set of shirts to applique and I have dreams of making 2 more bags...
> 
> D~



Hi D,  I was wondering what happen to you....I finally made a bag and posted pictures of it and mentioned that you had inspired me to make it.  What cute outfits you have made for the trip....love them.  TWO more bags!!!  I felt lucky to get the one made on my machine...my machine DOES NOT like anything too thick...so it was screaming at me the whole time.  I'm hoping I didn't goof up the timing.
Sheila


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi D,  I was wondering what happen to you....I finally made a bag and posted pictures of it and mentioned that you had inspired me to make it.  What cute outfits you have made for the trip....love them.  TWO more bags!!!  I felt lucky to get the one made on my machine...my machine DOES NOT like anything too thick...so it was screaming at me the whole time.  I'm hoping I didn't goof up the timing.
> Sheila



Awww... Thanks Sheila...  I will have to go search for your bag tomorrow when I have a day off of work.  I wish I had the time now.

I apologize that I haven't been around much...  My PTR has been quite busy - and I think about 5 more people, that will be in WDW with me, have started PTRs, as well - so I am trying to keep up over there.  I didn't realize when I started my PTR that it would become a part-time job.  LOL    But it's fun, and I've "met" some wonderful people.  

Also, Josh (DH) had neck surgery last Friday - so I've been busy taking care of him and being his chauffeur...  He is starting to get quite stir crazy and doing things that he shouldn't be doing yet.  

It seems, the closer our trip gets, the faster time is moving and the less I think I am going to get done for it.  I keep procrastinating on the T-shirts, and I really need to get to work on them - I don't think they will take too long???

Anyways - I will check back tomorrow and try to find the post with your bag in it.    I can't wait to see!!! 

D~


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?
> 
> I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.
> 
> My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.
> 
> I just thought I'd say hi, tell you all that you have inspired me many many times, and stick around for the fun and friendship you all seem to share.
> 
> I'm finishing my first outfit this next week or so, and I can't wait to share it with you and see if you have any suggestions to better or to help me with future pieces.  The first outfit to be finished is her Mickey outfit, and the next one in the works is her dress to wear to Ariels for her second birthday lunch.    (We're going to Disneyland!)
> 
> OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!


Hi Heather,  Welcome to the group!  I am making your Ariel for the dress you are about to start on.  Glad to see you here!



ivey_family said:


> Has anyone noticed that Carla C added sizes to her adult Easy Fits pattern?  I'd really like to ask her if I could have the updated version since I already bought the pattern.  Do you think that would be ok?  Has anyone already done so?
> 
> I got a coupon code from Fairytale Frocks today.  I'm seriously considering picking up the Vida pattern.  It's not available in a book with other patterns, is it?  I've got SCKL, but if there was another book, I'd rather go that way and get more for the money.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


What sizes have been added to the easy fits?  I saw somebody else who already mentioned this but if you ordered it through YCMT  then you should be able to download it again with the new sizes.

As far as I know, the Vida is only available as a pattern by itself.  I've never seen it in a book with other patterns.   The only thing I don't like about the Vida pattern is having to trace it and add seam allowances.  It is a cute pattern.  If you have a coupon that you can use, I'd snap it up!


----------



## miprender

disney*mom*82 said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> My DD4 has had heart issues and more and we just got a phone call from her cardiologist at Childrens Hospital who said that we are go be there for a sleep study in a couple of weeks and she will be coming home with a monitor to wear for a month or more possibly, until we get her issues under control. This means she will be wearing a small monitor and 4 electrodes while we are at WDW and then some.
> 
> My questions is, does anyone know any cute and EASY way to make a little fanny pack to put her monitor in or some cute idea for it. It will be a small box, aboua little bigger than the size of a tape cassette box was. It will have 4 cords going from her chest area to the box. She is little and skinny and it does have a belt clip, but it usually weighs down her pants too much and falls off easily.



 No advice on making a bag but just wanted to say so sorry your DD has to go through that



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!



Everything is adorable even your bag. I have never hand appliqued so I am in awe of anyone even attempting it.



weluvdizne said:


> *LEGO DESIGNS!!!*
> 
> ok. I have not bought anything from this designer, so I have no idea how they stitch out, but I stumbled upon some LEGO designs today.
> http://www.sweetpeasplace.com/characters-lego-c-52_169.html
> 
> Can anyone point me to a Chef Mickey design, please??  Thanks



Bows & Clothes and SweetPeas have some and Heather has the Mickey Head with the Chef's hat.

I have purchased some designs from SweetPeas as she has some cute ones but I am not a fan of how many thread changes some of the designs call for.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's outfit.  I did the Blue and Magenta designs because my friend's 3 year old is obsessed with Blue's Clues.  She's been looking for t-shirts with Blue and Magenta for a while but can't find anything.  I guess they are not as popular as they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this wasn't fabric that normally would have picked for this outfit but I am committed to using up some of my fabric stash!



Is BluesClues still on? I had so many boy BlueClues clothes handed down to me but my DS6 when he was younger would never wear the Blue Dog as he called him.



tricia said:


> Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr



That is so cool. My DD would love this.



babygus0 said:


> Well I guess it's time to introduce myself and join in. I've been lurking on this thread for a very long time. I'm April. I have 5 year old twin girls who are in love with princesses. We don't have any trips planned, but I love to sew for them Disney related and otherwise. You all do such fabulous work!







LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?
> 
> I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.
> 
> My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.
> 
> 
> OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!



 So sad that your embroidery module is not working. I don't know much about that machine but do they have something you can purchase to make the two machines talk.


----------



## dianemom2

I also meant to tell Dorrine how much I love everything you've made!  My abolute favorite is the pair of Donald shorts but everything is awesome!  You did a fantastic job.  V's Goofy shirt is so cute.  She really did a good job on it.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

DMGeurts said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures (probably too many) for those of you that aren't following along in my PTR.   I've managed to make quite a few things over the last few weeks...  I apologize, I can't remember what I've posted over here and what I haven't, so I hope I am not duplicating anything I've shown already.  I think, the last time I posted, I posted the Up! bag, so I'll just work forward from that.



I took out the pictures in interest of space, but oh my!  Your work is beautiful!  What pattern did you use for your test track bag?  It's adorable!  I love the checkered fabric inside the gusset.  



dianemom2 said:


> Hi Heather,  Welcome to the group!  I am making your Ariel for the dress you are about to start on.  Glad to see you here!



What a small internet world!    I'm so excited to have found you and your design.  You've been a dream to work with.  Thanks so much!  Now, you can see your design in action here in a few weeks.  I have about 4 rows of smocking left for the bodice, and then I can start on it.  I have to get the Mickey one finished first though.  



miprender said:


> So sad that your embroidery module is not working. I don't know much about that machine but do they have something you can purchase to make the two machines talk.



Thanks so much!  I can get the module fixed, but unless I find a computer that runs Windows 98 and has a serial port, it won't matter.  The one I was using died, and I need to find a reliable used one, but have no clue how to go about doing that.   

At least there are wonderful people out there that are able to help me out and stitch out what I'd want anyway.  



Thanks for the welcome you two!


----------



## morganmmommy

Hello everyone!!  I have been lurking on here forever too.  I finally bought my first sewing machine for Christmas and I have been having so much fun with it.  I am about to start making a Minnie Mouse dress for DD to wear when we are in Disney in March.  Thanks for all the inspiration!!!!


----------



## cogero

Welcome to all the newbies.

Please make sure to share pictures of your work we love pictures.


----------



## babygus0

Love the shorts and the capri's. How hard is it to applique on denim?


----------



## Meshell2002

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?
> 
> I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.
> 
> My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.
> 
> I just thought I'd say hi, tell you all that you have inspired me many many times, and stick around for the fun and friendship you all seem to share.
> 
> I'm finishing my first outfit this next week or so, and I can't wait to share it with you and see if you have any suggestions to better or to help me with future pieces.  The first outfit to be finished is her Mickey outfit, and the next one in the works is her dress to wear to Ariels for her second birthday lunch.    (We're going to Disneyland!)
> 
> OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!



 I also have a 180  I never bought the software....but I do use a magic box to convert my files



morganmmommy said:


> Hello everyone!!  I have been lurking on here forever too.  I finally bought my first sewing machine for Christmas and I have been having so much fun with it.  I am about to start making a Minnie Mouse dress for DD to wear when we are in Disney in March.  Thanks for all the inspiration!!!!





I thought I posted a quote yesterday that I had so nicely quoted, thumbnailed, ect....evidently it was only a preview and that I actually didn't post it.

So anyway....love it all WTMTQ now. Love the Olivia.....if I was allowed to buy any more patterns I would get it 

Looks like the SE is actually going to get some temps below 50, I'm going to have to dig the coats back out


----------



## mphalens

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks so much!  I can get the module fixed, but unless I find a computer that runs Windows 98 and has a serial port, it won't matter.  The one I was using died, and I need to find a reliable used one, but have no clue how to go about doing that.



Welcome!  I love it when the small world internet comes into play   So much fun!

By Windows 98 do you mean Windows XP?  Or is it older than XP?  Randomly, we happen to have a laptop we're getting ready to sell that I'm 99% sure runs XP or the one before it.


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> Welcome!  I love it when the small world internet comes into play   So much fun!
> 
> By Windows 98 do you mean Windows XP?  Or is it older than XP?  Randomly, we happen to have a laptop we're getting ready to sell that I'm 99% sure runs XP or the one before it.



MUCH older than XP!  (you baby you!)  I bought a computer in 97 that had the newest and greatest Windows program on it...Windows 98... it was advertised as the last windows you will ever need!  LOL!


Nini


Sorry...meds are making me loopy!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

mphalens said:


> Welcome!  I love it when the small world internet comes into play   So much fun!
> 
> By Windows 98 do you mean Windows XP?  Or is it older than XP?  Randomly, we happen to have a laptop we're getting ready to sell that I'm 99% sure runs XP or the one before it.



No, XP is too 'futuristic' for my machine to handle.    It needs 98.  



NiniMorris said:


> MUCH older than XP!  (you baby you!)  I bought a computer in 97 that had the newest and greatest Windows program on it...Windows 98... it was advertised as the last windows you will ever need!  LOL!



Isn't that funny!  I forgot about them saying that.    I have software in a box unopened that I can't use without it though.  I might just invest in a cheaper embroidery only machine.  Does anyone here have the Brother Disney one?  (Do they even make it anymore?)  Any recommendations on a good embroidery only machine that won't break the bank and that goes up to at least 5x7?  My 180 still sews like a dream.  I just don't know where I'll put a third machine!


----------



## Disneymom1218

babygus0 said:


> Love the shorts and the capri's. How hard is it to applique on denim?



It is not hard at all, it's just time consuming as you have to open the pant leg on a pair of pants or shorts and then put it back together once you are done. 

I made these 2 yrs ago





and I made these last yr. for Valentines Day.




Like I said it wasn't hard just very time consuming.

Sorry to those of you who saw these already.


----------



## mphalens

NiniMorris said:


> MUCH older than XP!  (you baby you!)  I bought a computer in 97 that had the newest and greatest Windows program on it...Windows 98... it was advertised as the last windows you will ever need!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Sorry...meds are making me loopy!



lol

See, I remembered the "last windows you'll ever need" part . . . just couldn't remember if it was XP that had that advert. line or what 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> No, XP is too 'futuristic' for my machine to handle.    It needs 98.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that funny!  I forgot about them saying that.    I have software in a box unopened that I can't use without it though.  I might just invest in a cheaper embroidery only machine.  Does anyone here have the Brother Disney one?  (Do they even make it anymore?)  Any recommendations on a good embroidery only machine that won't break the bank and that goes up to at least 5x7?  My 180 still sews like a dream.  I just don't know where I'll put a third machine!



So sorry!  Honestly, my dad probably still has a copy of 98 somewhere . . . he takes forever to upgrade (He still insists that XP is way better than 7 and he NEVER owned a machine with VISTA) . . .

Me, I love my mac . . .always wanted one in high school but Dad loves his Windows machines . . . of course, in middle school I had the "other" brand - wasn't windows or mac . . . gee! what WAS it?  

Anyway!  I hope you have luck finding what you need . . . I hope I can one day own an embroidery machine!!!


----------



## chellewashere

Take a week off an you fall way far behind. WTMTQ but love it all the Feliz -i have got to try that and and insla- the blues clues, the lady and tramp all the bags the bowling shirts!!
D- amazing as always good thing you are a Donald fan..cause I can CASE all your projects for myself 

Well my applique came out fantastic but I messed up the size on the neck for my DDs dress so I will have to make her something else to wear, but on a positive side...the machine works beautifully!! Yippee for me.

Couple of questions now 
1. Does anyone know anyone who as an embroidery file for the saying "I dont need Prince Charming I have my daddy" I want to put that on a tshirt for one of our dinners in Disney.

2. When you take apart a tshirt or jeans what stitch do you use on a serger to resew them back up? Is it the overlock?

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

mphalens said:


> lol
> 
> See, I remembered the "last windows you'll ever need" part . . . just couldn't remember if it was XP that had that advert. line or what
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry!  Honestly, my dad probably still has a copy of 98 somewhere . . . he takes forever to upgrade (He still insists that XP is way better than 7 and he NEVER owned a machine with VISTA) . . .
> 
> Me, I love my mac . . .always wanted one in high school but Dad loves his Windows machines . . . of course, in middle school I had the "other" brand - wasn't windows or mac . . . gee! what WAS it?
> 
> Anyway!  I hope you have luck finding what you need . . . I hope I can one day own an embroidery machine!!!



No worries!     I appreciate you thinking of me. 



chellewashere said:


> 2. When you take apart a tshirt or jeans what stitch do you use on a serger to resew them back up? Is it the overlock?



Exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## Pocahontis

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> hey all i just sent the disboutiquers fb page a request for and invite! my name on facebook is Beth McCracken Shepard...
> thanks and love all the new share's...bowing shirts,feliz ,bags etc....so creative here...i'm working on some reverse applique ruffled heart tee's my dd requested from pinterest....lots of hand ruffling so hands are worn our from only 1 shirt...think i will use ruffler foot tomorrow to see if that helps speed things along...5 girls to make them for and wanna do neck tie tee's for the 2 boys...i always do this to myself,decide to do soemthing at the last minute...hehe...grace under pressure...NOT!
> cya all laters...~Beth~



Do you have the link for the fb page? I can't find it


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?
> 
> I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.
> 
> My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.
> 
> I just thought I'd say hi, tell you all that you have inspired me many many times, and stick around for the fun and friendship you all seem to share.
> 
> I'm finishing my first outfit this next week or so, and I can't wait to share it with you and see if you have any suggestions to better or to help me with future pieces.  The first outfit to be finished is her Mickey outfit, and the next one in the works is her dress to wear to Ariels for her second birthday lunch.    (We're going to Disneyland!)
> 
> OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!


*welcome,i can't wait to see what you've created!!!! this is the place to come for creative inspiration and fun! 
 see ya round1 ~Beth~*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Pocahontis said:


> Do you have the link for the fb page? I can't find it


*nope i don't have a link,i just typed in a search for 'disboutiquers' on my facebook page butit said it was a closed group...but no luck yet...boohoo...i'd really like to be one of them...hehe*


----------



## dianemom2

chellewashere said:


> Couple of questions now
> 1. Does anyone know anyone who as an embroidery file for the saying "I dont need Prince Charming I have my daddy" I want to put that on a tshirt for one of our dinners in Disney.
> 
> 2. When you take apart a tshirt or jeans what stitch do you use on a serger to resew them back up? Is it the overlock?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


I don't know which designer has that file.  If I see it around, I will let you know.  When I take apart a t-shirt I always use the serger to put it back together.  I usually use the serger for jeans too.


----------



## Piper

My first personal computer was a Commodore 64.  That was waaay before Windows or Mac!  It was mostly just good for word processing.  I did know how to write very simple programs for it.  Then in school, we had a Mac.........I thought that was very fancy.  Eventually, they went to Windows and that is what the schools have today.


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I also meant to tell Dorrine how much I love everything you've made!  My abolute favorite is the pair of Donald shorts but everything is awesome!  You did a fantastic job.  V's Goofy shirt is so cute.  She really did a good job on it.



Thanks Diane - I'll be sure to pass your message on to V.  



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I took out the pictures in interest of space, but oh my!  Your work is beautiful!  What pattern did you use for your test track bag?  It's adorable!  I love the checkered fabric inside the gusset.



THank you.  Actually, the pattern for the messager bag is in a book by Oliver + S called "Little Things to Sew", it isn't available for individual sale.  However, the bag in the pictures isn't exactly that bag, because I made numerous modifications to suit our park touring style, and my own annoying OCD.  None of the pockets are on the pattern, and all of the box pleats are my own additon - including the contrasting fabric...  It's a great bag.  I used it to carry all my stuff to the hospital when my DH had surgery, and it worked out really well.  



babygus0 said:


> Love the shorts and the capri's. How hard is it to applique on denim?



Thank you...  It's not that hard at all.  You just seam rip up the side of the pants (I usually look at the seams to see how they are sewn together, then I try to determine which seam would be the best to rip out - I've never had to do both of them).  Sometimes, when I rip the seams apart, I find that they were serged seperately, so I don't need to serge them again, I can just straight stitch where it was before.  Sometimes I use stabilizer on the back, depending on how much stretch there is in the denim.  It does help to have a powerful machine... I know that my old Brother machines wouldn't have handled it - sometimes it gets a bit thick.



NiniMorris said:


> MUCH older than XP!  (you baby you!)  I bought a computer in 97 that had the newest and greatest Windows program on it...Windows 98... it was advertised as the last windows you will ever need!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Sorry...meds are making me loopy!



I hope you're feeling better now Nini - I've been thinking about you all day.  

LOL about Windows 98...  



Disneymom1218 said:


> It is not hard at all, it's just time consuming as you have to open the pant leg on a pair of pants or shorts and then put it back together once you are done.
> 
> I made these 2 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said it wasn't hard just very time consuming.
> 
> Sorry to those of you who saw these already.



I love both of these outfits!  



mphalens said:


> lol
> 
> See, I remembered the "last windows you'll ever need" part . . . just couldn't remember if it was XP that had that advert. line or what
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry!  Honestly, my dad probably still has a copy of 98 somewhere . . . he takes forever to upgrade (He still insists that XP is way better than 7 and he NEVER owned a machine with VISTA) . . .
> 
> Me, I love my mac . . .always wanted one in high school but Dad loves his Windows machines . . . of course, in middle school I had the "other" brand - wasn't windows or mac . . . gee! what WAS it?
> 
> Anyway!  I hope you have luck finding what you need . . . I hope I can one day own an embroidery machine!!!



LOL...  OK, so baaaack in the day - say oh 'bout 1984, my dad decided not to "go with the flow" he purchased the "other" kind of video tape...  The Beta...  anyone remember that?  It was so obscure - the local video store only stocked about 10 tapes, and I rented all of them a million times... but they had thousands of VHSs...    I remember going every week, hoping for something new, and it was always the same 10 tapes...  One of which was Annie - I think I watched that movie 100 times.

We also had a Commadore... Ours was the "portable version" the SX-64   - maybe even the original "laptop"...    The Keyboard snaps on to the front as a cover, and the Leg it's propped on becomes the "handle"... LOL - it weighed about 800lbs.  








chellewashere said:


> D- amazing as always good thing you are a Donald fan..cause I can CASE all your projects for myself



Thanks!    I can't wait to see what you make...  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?
> 
> I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.
> 
> My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.
> 
> I just thought I'd say hi, tell you all that you have inspired me many many times, and stick around for the fun and friendship you all seem to share.
> 
> I'm finishing my first outfit this next week or so, and I can't wait to share it with you and see if you have any suggestions to better or to help me with future pieces.  The first outfit to be finished is her Mickey outfit, and the next one in the works is her dress to wear to Ariels for her second birthday lunch.    (We're going to Disneyland!)
> 
> OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!



Welcome! In terms of a computer, I would suggest posting on Craigslist or something similar to see if someone local has an old computer sitting in the basement collecting dust.



DMGeurts said:


> The girls' pirate skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite sweatshirt front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Track messenger bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria's Goofy Icecream dress front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria's Goofy skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with the shirt she made in Photoshop for her Tech Ed class:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Donald capris...  Thanks to Marianne for sending me some of her left over squares:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Donald shorts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get our pirate shirts appliqued, another set of shirts to applique and I have dreams of making 2 more bags...
> 
> D~



Great job on everything! That Donald sweatshirt is great!



DMGeurts said:


> I apologize that I haven't been around much...  My PTR has been quite busy - and I think about 5 more people, that will be in WDW with me, have started PTRs, as well - so I am trying to keep up over there.  I didn't realize when I started my PTR that it would become a part-time job.  LOL    But it's fun, and I've "met" some wonderful people.
> 
> Also, Josh (DH) had neck surgery last Friday - so I've been busy taking care of him and being his chauffeur...  He is starting to get quite stir crazy and doing things that he shouldn't be doing yet.
> 
> It seems, the closer our trip gets, the faster time is moving and the less I think I am going to get done for it.  I keep procrastinating on the T-shirts, and I really need to get to work on them - I don't think they will take too long???
> 
> Anyways - I will check back tomorrow and try to find the post with your bag in it.    I can't wait to see!!!
> 
> D~



Maybe I won't do a PTR for the August trip afterall. I doubt I can keep up! As Chiara knows, my attempts at following her PTR didn't work out too well after the first 3 days.

I hope your DH will recover quickly!



morganmmommy said:


> Hello everyone!!  I have been lurking on here forever too.  I finally bought my first sewing machine for Christmas and I have been having so much fun with it.  I am about to start making a Minnie Mouse dress for DD to wear when we are in Disney in March.  Thanks for all the inspiration!!!!



Welcome! Please come back and post pictures of your creations!



chellewashere said:


> Couple of questions now
> 1. Does anyone know anyone who as an embroidery file for the saying "I dont need Prince Charming I have my daddy" I want to put that on a tshirt for one of our dinners in Disney.
> 
> 2. When you take apart a tshirt or jeans what stitch do you use on a serger to resew them back up? Is it the overlock?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



I thought the first one is from Heather's site, though I could be wrong. For the second question, I would just use the 4 thead mock safety stitch. Mind you, that's my standard serging stitch for anything!



Piper said:


> My first personal computer was a Commodore 64.  That was waaay before Windows or Mac!  It was mostly just good for word processing.  I did know how to write very simple programs for it.  Then in school, we had a Mac.........I thought that was very fancy.  Eventually, they went to Windows and that is what the schools have today.



Thanks for the trip down memory lane! My family's first computer was also a Commodore 64!

Ok, question time:

I have been debating about making a large Rosetta as my "work" bag with a matching small Rosetta as my lunch bag (yes, I know, I talked about that since like Oct 2011). The hard decision for me is if I should make it Disney themed (using Disney prints for the ruffles) or if I should make it a little bit more "mature" by using flower calico prints for the ruffles. I really have a hard time making a decision! Part of me thinks I should go Disney so I won't be tempted to buy a Disney D&B bag. The other part of me thinks I should make something a little bit more "mature" for the office. Decisions, decisions! Oh and making 2 is not an option since I only have enough supplies to make 1. So, in true Disboutiquer fashion, I am going to ask for opinions from here!


----------



## tricia

NiniMorris said:


> MUCH older than XP!  (you baby you!)  I bought a computer in 97 that had the newest and greatest Windows program on it...Windows 98... it was advertised as the last windows you will ever need!  LOL!
> 
> 
> Nini
> 
> 
> Sorry...meds are making me loopy!



I laughed too. I remember windows 3.1 and it's successor 3.11.


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> Maybe I won't do a PTR for the August trip afterall. I doubt I can keep up! As Chiara knows, my attempts at following her PTR didn't work out too well after the first 3 days.
> 
> Ok, question time:
> 
> I have been debating about making a large Rosetta as my "work" bag with a matching small Rosetta as my lunch bag (yes, I know, I talked about that since like Oct 2011). The hard decision for me is if I should make it Disney themed (using Disney prints for the ruffles) or if I should make it a little bit more "mature" by using flower calico prints for the ruffles. I really have a hard time making a decision! Part of me thinks I should go Disney so I won't be tempted to buy a Disney D&B bag. The other part of me thinks I should make something a little bit more "mature" for the office. Decisions, decisions! Oh and making 2 is not an option since I only have enough supplies to make 1. So, in true Disboutiquer fashion, I am going to ask for opinions from here!



I still think you need to do a PTR.

I think being an adult is highly overrated. If you want to make it more mature but still Disney what about using Black, Red and Yellow Fabric


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> lol
> 
> See, I remembered the "last windows you'll ever need" part . . . just couldn't remember if it was XP that had that advert. line or what
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry!  Honestly, my dad probably still has a copy of 98 somewhere . . . he takes forever to upgrade (He still insists that XP is way better than 7 and he NEVER owned a machine with VISTA) . . .
> 
> Me, I love my mac . . .always wanted one in high school but Dad loves his Windows machines . . . of course, in middle school I had the "other" brand - wasn't windows or mac . . . gee! what WAS it?
> 
> Anyway!  I hope you have luck finding what you need . . . I hope I can one day own an embroidery machine!!!





Piper said:


> My first personal computer was a Commodore 64.  That was waaay before Windows or Mac!  It was mostly just good for word processing.  I did know how to write very simple programs for it.  Then in school, we had a Mac.........I thought that was very fancy.  Eventually, they went to Windows and that is what the schools have today.



Yes...Commodore!  I had the 128.  Loved it!  I also had GEOS with it...it was a precursor to Windows operating system... Stood for Graphic Environment Operating System.    I actually just threw away the old computer a year or so ago.  It was too expensive to find parts and floppies!

Ok...back to sewing!

Nini


----------



## RMAMom

Pinterest ~ If anyone belongs to this and would be willing to send me an invite would you PM me. I just took a peek at the website, lots of inspiration over there! Thank you.


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> I still think you need to do a PTR.
> 
> I think being an adult is highly overrated. If you want to make it more mature but still Disney what about using Black, Red and Yellow Fabric



Thanks Chiara. We will see if things quiet down for me after March 31 (our fiscal year end) and if we manage to get a decent airfare for the August trip. If the stars align, I may find time to do a PTR.

Oh and I already have a Minnie Rosetta (with yellow, black, and red polka dot ruffles - I wore that bag in the pic on the BG board). I made it into a hobo style bag so it would work well as a park bag with a cross body strap. Maybe that's what I should use instead of making something new! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time:
> 
> I have been debating about making a large Rosetta as my "work" bag with a matching small Rosetta as my lunch bag (yes, I know, I talked about that since like Oct 2011). The hard decision for me is if I should make it Disney themed (using Disney prints for the ruffles) or if I should make it a little bit more "mature" by using flower calico prints for the ruffles. I really have a hard time making a decision! Part of me thinks I should go Disney so I won't be tempted to buy a Disney D&B bag. The other part of me thinks I should make something a little bit more "mature" for the office. Decisions, decisions! Oh and making 2 is not an option since I only have enough supplies to make 1. So, in true Disboutiquer fashion, I am going to ask for opinions from here!



I think that you should make a cute Disney themed bag.  It will make you happy and I am sure you have enough other areas in your life where you are "mature".



cogero said:


> I still think you need to do a PTR.
> 
> I think being an adult is highly overrated. If you want to make it more mature but still Disney what about using Black, Red and Yellow Fabric


I was going to suggest that too!



PurpleEars said:


> Oh and I already have a Minnie Rosetta (with yellow, black, and red polka dot ruffles - I wore that bag in the pic on the BG board). I made it into a hobo style bag so it would work well as a park bag with a cross body strap. Maybe that's what I should use instead of making something new! Thanks for reminding me!


That would work out great!  Then you just have to make yourself a matching lunch bag.  Are you going to use some of the insulating material in your lunch bag?  I used some when I made coffee cup cozies last year.  It is pretty easy to use.


----------



## babynala

I've been following along but on two different computers so I have no quotes.  There have been so many cute things posted lately.  

Diane - your designs look great and I am so impressed that you are using up your stash fabrics.  Love the Blues Clues and Lady and Tramp set and I know my kids would too.  

Welcome to all of the new folks coming out of lurkdom to join the fun.  We do love pictures!!!


----------



## tinkbell13

Darn, we just recycled a bunch of our old computers that could have run 98 and had serial ports a couple of months ago. If only we had known!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the trip down memory lane! My family's first computer was also a Commodore 64!



I hate to admit it, but I have been a computer geek for waaaaayyyyy to long. My first computer was a Commodore Vic20 with a big whopping 8 kb of memory.  Thankfully my parents bought me an expansion pack with 32 kb of memory so I could program to my hearts content on it. In fact, I think if I dig around the "storage room" I might even find it in there.  I remember thinking my high school was high tech when they got computers that ran on Unix near the end of my grade 9 year. Can't remember what the computers were called now, but they were "extremely powerfull" machines at the time. We used to write programs on punch cards prior to that. (I think I just dated myself!)



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, question time:
> 
> I have been debating about making a large Rosetta as my "work" bag with a matching small Rosetta as my lunch bag (yes, I know, I talked about that since like Oct 2011). The hard decision for me is if I should make it Disney themed (using Disney prints for the ruffles) or if I should make it a little bit more "mature" by using flower calico prints for the ruffles. I really have a hard time making a decision! Part of me thinks I should go Disney so I won't be tempted to buy a Disney D&B bag. The other part of me thinks I should make something a little bit more "mature" for the office. Decisions, decisions! Oh and making 2 is not an option since I only have enough supplies to make 1. So, in true Disboutiquer fashion, I am going to ask for opinions from here!



I vote for Disney themed. But then again, remember that is coming from someone whose fancy dress up purse is a Barbie one.


----------



## Pocahontis

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *nope i don't have a link,i just typed in a search for 'disboutiquers' on my facebook page butit said it was a closed group...but no luck yet...boohoo...i'd really like to be one of them...hehe*



When you go to the page of the group that says closed group, ask to join, go  up to the web address window and that is the link. Just right click it and copy then paste it here 
Thanks


----------



## Piper

tinkbell13 said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have been a computer geek for waaaaayyyyy to long. My first computer was a Commodore Vic20 with a big whopping 8 kb of memory.  Thankfully my parents bought me an expansion pack with 32 kb of memory so I could program to my hearts content on it. In fact, I think if I dig around the "storage room" I might even find it in there.  I remember thinking my high school was high tech when they got computers that ran on Unix near the end of my grade 9 year. Can't remember what the computers were called now, but they were "extremely powerfull" machines at the time. We used to write programs on punch cards prior to that. (I think I just dated myself!)



I didn't go to college until my kids finished high school and went off to college themselves (in the late 80's)  I got the commodore to write papers on.  It really helped as I took 21 to 24 hours a semester, participated in the student government of the education school and worked part-time (I had to get special permission to do that, but had a very high GPA) I finished in 3 summers and 2 regular academic years.....but it was tough!

I took a class that was computer literacy for teachers  and that is where I learned to write programs (and it was on punch cards, too!)  That was sooooo long ago!


----------



## SallyfromDE

RMAMom said:


> Pinterest ~ If anyone belongs to this and would be willing to send me an invite would you PM me. I just took a peek at the website, lots of inspiration over there! Thank you.



I joined through their website. It took a couple of days for them to get back to me. I've never sent an invite, pm and I can see if I can figure it out.


----------



## squirrel

Sorry, I haven't been checking in much at all the past few months.  But I have a question.

I'm working on a Rapunzel Dress for a friend's little girl.  I'm trying to improve on the one I made my niece last year.  The only way I can think to get it to go together the way I want is to finish the hem before sewing the sides.  I've never done that before.  I would double stitch the sides.  Is this a really bad idea?


----------



## Dustykins

squirrel said:


> Sorry, I haven't been checking in much at all the past few months.  But I have a question.
> 
> I'm working on a Rapunzel Dress for a friend's little girl.  I'm trying to improve on the one I made my niece last year.  The only way I can think to get it to go together the way I want is to finish the hem before sewing the sides.  I've never done that before.  I would double stitch the sides.  Is this a really bad idea?



You can totally do that.  That's the way it's done with sleeves sometimes, so I don't see why it would hurt for the dress.


----------



## tracipierce

Hi everyone, 

can't believe its been so long since I was last here.  We have had a bad time money wise lately and knowing a Disney trip was out of the question, I stayed away from the DIS as it was making me sad 
Anyhow we've had a bit of good luck and are heading back to the world in August!!! Having to stay offsite this time, but hey we will still be there.

So now I'm having to plan outfits, but my youngest DD is now 10 and she has outgrown the cute little Feliz dresses, although I think I could still get away with an unruffled Insa skirt, I'm a bit stuck for ideas.  She still wants some Disney themed outfits, but wants them to be more grown up.  Anyone got suggestions for me?

Have so missed being here lurking on everyone's pics, all the work I've seen so far over the last hour has been great!  Glad to be back :hugs:  P.s, I've just requested to be added to the facebook group if no one minds.


----------



## MrsDrewsky

I just wanted to say hello , and that I have really been enjoying the opportunity to admire the works created by all of the disboutiquers here. I found out about this thread through DMGuerts PJ, and am now inspired to overcome my fear of my sewing machine. I am going to attempt a basic pillow this weekend, and then move from there to a skirt. I applied to be part of the dis big give, although I cannot contribute by making an item at this time, I would like to see what I can contribute other wise. 

Thank you,
Ashley


----------



## cogero

Traci

Welcome back. My DD is 10 and we do a lot of skirts and tank tops or shirts.

Though she did ask for a Grace Dress with no applique and if I could make it yellow since it reminds her of Belle for our cruise.

I will try to post a couple of pictures but if you follow the link to my Christmas PTR there are some of the outfits I did for that trip and if you follow the link to my 2012 PTR there is a Test track Minnie cupcake outfit I made.

I made here shrts and shorts for our trip last August but she said she actually prefers the skirts over the shorts.


----------



## dianemom2

tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can't believe its been so long since I was last here.  We have had a bad time money wise lately and knowing a Disney trip was out of the question, I stayed away from the DIS as it was making me sad
> Anyhow we've had a bit of good luck and are heading back to the world in August!!! Having to stay offsite this time, but hey we will still be there.
> 
> So now I'm having to plan outfits, but my youngest DD is now 10 and she has outgrown the cute little Feliz dresses, although I think I could still get away with an unruffled Insa skirt, I'm a bit stuck for ideas.  She still wants some Disney themed outfits, but wants them to be more grown up.  Anyone got suggestions for me?
> 
> Have so missed being here lurking on everyone's pics, all the work I've seen so far over the last hour has been great!  Glad to be back :hugs:  P.s, I've just requested to be added to the facebook group if no one minds.



Glad that things have improved for you!  For your DD10 maybe you could do some decorated shirts or capris with matching t-shirts.  My dd is 11 and she liked appliqued t-shirts but not anything else.

Here is what I made today.  It is for my niece's 5th birthday party.  It was really hard to do because I used a dress that was already made so sewing in the reverse applique was really difficult.  If you look closely you can see that I messed it up a little bit and had to scrunch in some of the purple dress to get it to work.  Hopefully it isn't too bad.  I can't remember who posted the link to the directions for  how to do this but thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## miprender

morganmmommy said:


> Hello everyone!!  I have been lurking on here forever too.  I finally bought my first sewing machine for Christmas and I have been having so much fun with it.  I am about to start making a Minnie Mouse dress for DD to wear when we are in Disney in March.  Thanks for all the inspiration!!!!







LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Isn't that funny!  I forgot about them saying that.    I have software in a box unopened that I can't use without it though.  I might just invest in a cheaper embroidery only machine.  Does anyone here have the Brother Disney one?  (Do they even make it anymore?)  Any recommendations on a good embroidery only machine that won't break the bank and that goes up to at least 5x7?  My 180 still sews like a dream.  I just don't know where I'll put a third machine!



Most of us have the Brother PE770 which does the 5x7. You really don't need to buy the Disney one as you can either get all your brother designs on Ibroidery.com or there are lot sellers on here that digitalize cute Disney designs.



Disneymom1218 said:


> Sorry to those of you who saw these already.



 Still adorable and I do rememeber that outfit from last year.



RMAMom said:


> Pinterest ~ If anyone belongs to this and would be willing to send me an invite would you PM me. I just took a peek at the website, lots of inspiration over there! Thank you.



PM your email address and I can send the invite over if you still need it.




tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can't believe its been so long since I was last here.  We have had a bad time money wise lately and knowing a Disney trip was out of the question, I stayed away from the DIS as it was making me sad
> Anyhow we've had a bit of good luck and are heading back to the world in August!!! Having to stay offsite this time, but hey we will still be there.
> 
> So now I'm having to plan outfits, but my youngest DD is now 10 and she has outgrown the cute little Feliz dresses, although I think I could still get away with an unruffled Insa skirt, I'm a bit stuck for ideas.  She still wants some Disney themed outfits, but wants them to be more grown up.  Anyone got suggestions for me?



My daughter will be 9 in June and isn't into customs too much but she does love the CrissCross dress and said I can make one for her on this next trip.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  It is for my niece's 5th birthday party.  It was really hard to do because I used a dress that was already made so sewing in the reverse applique was really difficult.  If you look closely you can see that I messed it up a little bit and had to scrunch in some of the purple dress to get it to work.  Hopefully it isn't too bad.  I can't remember who posted the link to the directions for  how to do this but thank you very much!!!!!



That's so cute!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Pocahontis said:


> When you go to the page of the group that says closed group, ask to join, go  up to the web address window and that is the link. Just right click it and copy then paste it here
> Thanks


*ty for the instructions...i had clicked the ask to join button before but did it again...hehe...and you said copy /paste page/link here??? not sure i understood but here goes...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/46334585287/

~Beth~*


----------



## Pocahontis

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *ty for the instructions...i had clicked the ask to join button before but did it again...hehe...and you said copy /paste page/link here??? not sure i understood but here goes...
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/46334585287/
> 
> ~Beth~*



Yay, Thanks!!
They have 3 admins so I'm sure they should accept us soon


----------



## SallyfromDE

squirrel said:


> Sorry, I haven't been checking in much at all the past few months.  But I have a question.
> 
> I'm working on a Rapunzel Dress for a friend's little girl.  I'm trying to improve on the one I made my niece last year.  The only way I can think to get it to go together the way I want is to finish the hem before sewing the sides.  I've never done that before.  I would double stitch the sides.  Is this a really bad idea?



Personally, I don't like the look, but there is no reason why you can't. I've seen it done in rack clothes. When I do feel I have to do it, I always stitch the seam down near the hem. I guess I think it won't be noticeable. 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Isn't that funny!  I forgot about them saying that.    I have software in a box unopened that I can't use without it though.  I might just invest in a cheaper embroidery only machine.  Does anyone here have the Brother Disney one?  (Do they even make it anymore?)  Any recommendations on a good embroidery only machine that won't break the bank and that goes up to at least 5x7?  My 180 still sews like a dream.  I just don't know where I'll put a third machine!



I bought the 780D. I think it's really the 770 with Disney designs. I would have gone to another shop to buy my machine, but my Mother was lending me the $$ for it and she liked to shop at this one store and she didn't have the 770 on hand, but the 780D was brand new. Who can argue with Mom? I used to have the 180 also and loved it, that's also why I stuck with the Disney machine. I had even converted my dear Mother into a fan.


----------



## tracipierce

dianemom2 said:


> Glad that things have improved for you!  For your DD10 maybe you could do some decorated shirts or capris with matching t-shirts.  My dd is 11 and she liked appliqued t-shirts but not anything else.
> 
> Here is what I made today.  It is for my niece's 5th birthday party.  It was really hard to do because I used a dress that was already made so sewing in the reverse applique was really difficult.  If you look closely you can see that I messed it up a little bit and had to scrunch in some of the purple dress to get it to work.  Hopefully it isn't too bad.  I can't remember who posted the link to the directions for  how to do this but thank you very much!!!!!





cogero said:


> Traci
> 
> Welcome back. My DD is 10 and we do a lot of skirts and tank tops or shirts.
> 
> Though she did ask for a Grace Dress with no applique and if I could make it yellow since it reminds her of Belle for our cruise.
> 
> I will try to post a couple of pictures but if you follow the link to my Christmas PTR there are some of the outfits I did for that trip and if you follow the link to my 2012 PTR there is a Test track Minnie cupcake outfit I made.
> 
> I made here shrts and shorts for our trip last August but she said she actually prefers the skirts over the shorts.





miprender said:


> My daughter will be 9 in June and isn't into customs too much but she does love the CrissCross dress and said I can make one for her on this next trip.
> 
> That's so cute!



Thanks so much for the ideas guys!!! the heart dress is really cute and I'm sure DD10 would love some appliqued shorts or capris.  I'm definitely gonna check out your PTR in a minute 

I'm not sure what a grace dress is or a crisscross dress, but they sound interesting, anyone got a pic of these dresses?

Thanks again for your suggestions, I'm starting to get excited now


----------



## DMGeurts

MrsDrewsky said:


> I just wanted to say hello , and that I have really been enjoying the opportunity to admire the works created by all of the disboutiquers here. I found out about this thread through DMGuerts PJ, and am now inspired to overcome my fear of my sewing machine. I am going to attempt a basic pillow this weekend, and then move from there to a skirt. I applied to be part of the dis big give, although I cannot contribute by making an item at this time, I would like to see what I can contribute other wise.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ashley



Welcome Ashley...  I sent you a PM.  



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that things have improved for you!  For your DD10 maybe you could do some decorated shirts or capris with matching t-shirts.  My dd is 11 and she liked appliqued t-shirts but not anything else.
> 
> Here is what I made today.  It is for my niece's 5th birthday party.  It was really hard to do because I used a dress that was already made so sewing in the reverse applique was really difficult.  If you look closely you can see that I messed it up a little bit and had to scrunch in some of the purple dress to get it to work.  Hopefully it isn't too bad.  I can't remember who posted the link to the directions for  how to do this but thank you very much!!!!!



I love how this turned out!  So adorable!!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I've used this product (but the sew in version) when making gathered valances.  It worked very well but it would get expensive for skirts.
> 
> Here are a few things that I worked on last week:
> Lady and the Tramp dress.  These were the designs that I made and then went back and reworked because I wasn't happy with them.  I'm not thrilled with the fabric but I'm trying to use up some of the stuff that I bought on the clearance sale at Walmart last summer.  If I was going out to buy fabric, I wouldn't have picked it but I wanted to use up some of what I already have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did Valentine's Day shirts for my niece and nephew:


Great work!  You are doing stellar with your digitizing!  And way to go using up the fabric -- I am trying hard to do that as well.

I've had pretty good luck with most of my Walmart fabrics.  I have noticed with some fabrics I used with rolled hem ruffles that they really need major ironing after washing though.  My fabrics from our nice quilt store iron much nicer.  Of course I have mainly made totes with my creative cuts, so the fabrics work well for that.  




GrammytoMany said:


> I've been reading through the threads for the past few days...very cute outfits, indeed.
> 
> 
> This weekend I decided to tackle the quilted handbag that I thought I would might use at a future trip to WDW....but now that it is done....I'm thinking it is too big for me because I'm only 5' tall and it seems too big.  I wanted it a good size so I could also carry around my larger camera.  Here's some pictures of it...I should have had a pic of me with it so you could see what I'm talking about.  I was going to try and make a little Mickey Head as the zipper pull but didn't have enough time to figure out how to do it.  Maybe later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila


Beautiful!  I really need to try a zippered bag one of these days.



mandy92 said:


> I'm going to try to post a few pics.  We put half of the pics on my husband's computer to clear the memory card while we were there, so I had to use a few hanger shots since that's all I have until I move everything over.  So, here are the 4 shirts, 1 dress, and passable applique stroller tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I threw away my first attempt at this.  This one is only slightly better.  I'm going to practice.  A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to say that I LOVE the bowling shirt pattern.  I've made a couple of button-downs for my little guy, and this was just so easy!


Great work!  Fantastic bowling shirts!  I made my ds a bunch of them for our trip two years ago and I've even been able to successfully upsize the pattern.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is today's outfit.  I did the Blue and Magenta designs because my friend's 3 year old is obsessed with Blue's Clues.  She's been looking for t-shirts with Blue and Magenta for a while but can't find anything.  I guess they are not as popular as they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again this wasn't fabric that normally would have picked for this outfit but I am committed to using up some of my fabric stash!


Beautiful!



tricia said:


> Is this what you are making? Or similar?  I made this for my Niece that I am visiting this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8326 by tricialee22, on Flickr


LOVE it!  I bookmarked the link so I can make dd an Olivia for next year like that.  I've only made her two Olivia tops and must get around to getting a dress done.  I love the pattern.




babygus0 said:


> Well I guess it's time to introduce myself and join in. I've been lurking on this thread for a very long time. I'm April. I have 5 year old twin girls who are in love with princesses. We don't have any trips planned, but I love to sew for them Disney related and otherwise. You all do such fabulous work!


Welcome 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hello!?!?!   Is the sewing for Disney and trying to not go crazy support group?
> 
> I'm Heather, I've lurked here for years, but am finally planning a trip with my family, and I'm in the process of making an outfit for my DD for every day of the trip.
> 
> My embroidery module is not working at the moment, and I don't have a computer old enough to use the software for my 2001ish sewing machine (Bernina 180), soooo I'm probably going to order some customs for the boys to match her from Etsy.
> 
> I just thought I'd say hi, tell you all that you have inspired me many many times, and stick around for the fun and friendship you all seem to share.
> 
> I'm finishing my first outfit this next week or so, and I can't wait to share it with you and see if you have any suggestions to better or to help me with future pieces.  The first outfit to be finished is her Mickey outfit, and the next one in the works is her dress to wear to Ariels for her second birthday lunch.    (We're going to Disneyland!)
> 
> OK, enough about me.  Talk with you all soon!


Welcome!  Can't wait to see your outfit!



morganmmommy said:


> Hello everyone!!  I have been lurking on here forever too.  I finally bought my first sewing machine for Christmas and I have been having so much fun with it.  I am about to start making a Minnie Mouse dress for DD to wear when we are in Disney in March.  Thanks for all the inspiration!!!!


Welcome as well!



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can't believe its been so long since I was last here.  We have had a bad time money wise lately and knowing a Disney trip was out of the question, I stayed away from the DIS as it was making me sad
> Anyhow we've had a bit of good luck and are heading back to the world in August!!! Having to stay offsite this time, but hey we will still be there.
> 
> So now I'm having to plan outfits, but my youngest DD is now 10 and she has outgrown the cute little Feliz dresses, although I think I could still get away with an unruffled Insa skirt, I'm a bit stuck for ideas.  She still wants some Disney themed outfits, but wants them to be more grown up.  Anyone got suggestions for me?
> 
> Have so missed being here lurking on everyone's pics, all the work I've seen so far over the last hour has been great!  Glad to be back :hugs:  P.s, I've just requested to be added to the facebook group if no one minds.


I would go with deco denim skirts and jeans.  My dd still likes skirts such as stripwork and the like that she wears with leggings underneath.  Tried to get her to wear an old Pooh Vida to school the other day and she refused 



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that things have improved for you!  For your DD10 maybe you could do some decorated shirts or capris with matching t-shirts.  My dd is 11 and she liked appliqued t-shirts but not anything else.
> 
> Here is what I made today.  It is for my niece's 5th birthday party.  It was really hard to do because I used a dress that was already made so sewing in the reverse applique was really difficult.  If you look closely you can see that I messed it up a little bit and had to scrunch in some of the purple dress to get it to work.  Hopefully it isn't too bad.  I can't remember who posted the link to the directions for  how to do this but thank you very much!!!!!


Great idea with the number!  I think I've seen that done on Pinterest.


----------



## SallyfromDE

My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that. 
















I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps. 

I know D will find it hard not thinking I stole her idea, but I had been thinking of this for awhile. It was this style, or the one with the flap. I came across both patterns and was trying to decide when D posted her fabulous handbags. Which pushed me even more to want to work on a bag for Courtney. 

I did change the pattern up some. I didn't like that the embroidered peice goes under the bag, so I added a band at the bottom. And I wanted to use stapping for a handle. Don't ask why,  I just like that. I wanted to make a small loop in the back part of the bag, so it could be hung or picked up. Something I like. But I didn't get enough strapping. You can see on Kirsta it's kind of long. But Court is a pretty tall girl and it works great for her. 

It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.


----------



## disney*mom*82

SallyfromDE said:


> My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps.
> 
> I know D will find it hard not thinking I stole her idea, but I had been thinking of this for awhile. It was this style, or the one with the flap. I came across both patterns and was trying to decide when D posted her fabulous handbags. Which pushed me even more to want to work on a bag for Courtney.
> 
> I did change the pattern up some. I didn't like that the embroidered peice goes under the bag, so I added a band at the bottom. And I wanted to use stapping for a handle. Don't ask why,  I just like that. I wanted to make a small loop in the back part of the bag, so it could be hung or picked up. Something I like. But I didn't get enough strapping. You can see on Kirsta it's kind of long. But Court is a pretty tall girl and it works great for her.
> 
> It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.



I LOVE this bag, it would be so perfect for my DD4 to put her heart monitor in while we are there (and while at home). Im not 1/10 that talented, so I think Im going VERY basic, but just out of curiosity, where could I find a patern? Ive never done a button, zipper, etc, so I doubt I can handle this, but maybe I can find someone to make it for her. I just bought her a custom made Belle dress for WDW, she loves Belle!


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps.
> 
> 
> It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.


Super job on the bag!  I love the colors and the rose fabric is perfect for a Belle bag!  The pockets inside are great.  I love a bag with lots of pockets.  Was the pattern from Dog Under My Desk?  I bought that pattern and I made two bags so far.  I donated them to the silent auction at our synagogue.  Hopefully they will do well.  I just ordered more hardware off of Etsy and when it comes I am hoping to do a bag for myself.  I can't wait to see your Tinkerbell bag!  I did not find the pattern very hard.  I don't love doing zippers but it was very easy on this bag.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.

On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure 
http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi

Wendy


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Wendy



Wendy,  we are keeping you, Bill and family in our thoughts and prayers!  hope knowing Uncle Herb and Zoey are together will bring you some comfort! take good care of yourself and make sure to get some rest too!


----------



## billwendy

mommy2mrb said:


> Wendy,  we are keeping you, Bill and family in our thoughts and prayers!  hope knowing Uncle Herb and Zoey are together will bring you some comfort! take good care of yourself and make sure to get some rest too!



Nyquil has been putting me to sleep - lol - I wanted to make sure I didnt wake up in the middle of the night 

Prayers for you and Meg's today especially Lisa


----------



## tinkerbell3747

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Wendy




Hi Wendy, 

I've been super busy the past couple of weeks....so sorry for your losses.  I am keeping your family in my prayers.  

I'll have to go back and catch up on everything.  I've been sketching out DD customs for our trip and freaking out cause I really need to get my supplies here ASAP including my PE770.

I know it will all work itself out though....I just have no patience


----------



## billwendy

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> I've been super busy the past couple of weeks....so sorry for your losses.  I am keeping your family in my prayers.
> 
> I'll have to go back and catch up on everything.  I've been sketching out DD customs for our trip and freaking out cause I really need to get my supplies here ASAP including my PE770.
> 
> I know it will all work itself out though....I just have no patience



Thanks Girlie - I wish I could transport myself to Grand Cayman right now!!!


----------



## weluvdizne

miprender said:


> :
> 
> 
> Bows & Clothes and SweetPeas have some and Heather has the Mickey Head with the Chef's hat.
> 
> I have purchased some designs from SweetPeas as she has some cute ones but I am not a fan of how many thread changes some of the designs call for.


thanks Michelle, good to know.


----------



## weluvdizne

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> 
> Wendy



Oh Wendy, I'm so sorry!  I'm not on FB, so I didn't know.  I know how important Zoey was in your life, and I am really sorry for your loss.  Sorry about Bill's uncle as well.  Lot's of hugs to your family.


----------



## mommy2mrb

billwendy said:


> Nyquil has been putting me to sleep - lol - I wanted to make sure I didnt wake up in the middle of the night
> 
> Prayers for you and Meg's today especially Lisa



do whatever you need to do to sleep my friend  sleep is so important during a time like this!

thank you for our prayers too Wendy! helps knowing we have so many friends there for us


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Double post...see below.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

SallyfromDE said:


> I bought the 780D. I think it's really the 770 with Disney designs. I would have gone to another shop to buy my machine, but my Mother was lending me the $$ for it and she liked to shop at this one store and she didn't have the 770 on hand, but the 780D was brand new. Who can argue with Mom? I used to have the 180 also and loved it, that's also why I stuck with the Disney machine. I had even converted my dear Mother into a fan.



I'll look into that one.  Thank you!  I love my 180, and don't know if I'll have have another Bernina, they are priced out of my range now that I have 3 kids!  I think I'm going to ask for the embroidery machine for Mother's Day.
That Belle bag is fantastic!  I've never made a bag.  They look complicated.  You all are making want to try one though. 


Wendy-Hugs and prayers for you while you heal from the hurt of your loss.  I'm so sorry.



You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?


----------



## smile5sunshine

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Wendy



oh wendy I am so sorry to hear about you loosing your sweet Zoey. Many thoughts and prayers coming your way.

Hello to everyone else! I joined back in November(?) I think but then I got swamped with life/Christmas/New Year stuff so have just been lurking along since I haven't had much time to even THINK about sewing.  You all have created such amazing things there is WTMTQ! Keep up the wonderful job!

*back to lurking*
Sunshine


----------



## mphalens

Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here 

We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits

Keira's Outfit:






Just the shirt:






Brother's outfit:






Close up of t-shirt applique:






Back of vest:






Both outfits together:





The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.  
Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip 

Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!


Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .

I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???


----------



## weluvdizne

mphalens said:


> Keira's Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of t-shirt applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of vest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???



WOW....JUST WOW!!!Those outfits are both super awesome!  You did such an awesome job on both of those outfits. Nice job, and so sweet of you to help make their trip extra special.  
Glad to hear you had such fun doing the pirate league.  My oldest who is super shy and doesn't want any attention on him at all, has finally decided that he might try the pirate league on our next trip.  


As for your boys V-day shirts, I think the ideas sound good.  I don't think they are girly at all.  It is so hard to keep things masculine enough for the boys anyway, but V-day always adds an added bit of difficulty.  But, I think your ideas sound good!  Can't wait to see the finished products.  You do such a good job by hand, Im sure they will be great!


----------



## Pocahontis

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Does anyone else here smock?



Wow, gorgeous smocking!! I just learned how to shirr, which is of course not smocking, but I am loving having this new option for the things I make. Someday I hope to learn how to smock. It looks so time consuming.


----------



## Pocahontis

mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Keira's Outfit:
> 
> Just the shirt:
> 
> Brother's outfit:
> 
> Close up of t-shirt applique:
> 
> Back of vest:
> 
> Both outfits together:
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
> The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.
> Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???



Super cute! Good job
Maybe Phalen wouldn't mind a heart with an arrow through it! And the phrase "Just call me cupid." An arrow is not girliy at all, ha


----------



## miprender

tracipierce said:


> I'm not sure what a grace dress is or a crisscross dress, but they sound interesting, anyone got a pic of these dresses?
> 
> Thanks again for your suggestions, I'm starting to get excited now



You can find those patterns on YouCanMakeThis.com They have some awesome patterns.

Here is the CrissCross dress  I did for my DD 







SallyfromDE said:


> My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.



That came out great.



mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Keira's Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of t-shirt applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
> The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.
> Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???



Those came out "wicked" good!  Love those outfits


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?


That's awesome!  I've never done any hand smocking but I have done some machine smocking that turned out great.  There used to be a website where the woman sold a lot of Disney themed embroidery machine smocking designs.  It has disappeared but I bought several while she was still around.  I'll see if I can find a picture of one of my projects.  I have several more projects planned but never seem to get to them.  LOL!  I have a friend with a smocking pleater and she said she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to do in the embroidery machine.



mphalens said:


> Both outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???



The pirate outfits turned out adorable!  My daughter just walked by and said, "Those are sooooooooo cute!"  It is great that you challenged yourself with all these new things and it turned out so well.  I would imagine that the kids were thrilled with what you sent!

I love the ideas for your boys Valentine's Day shirts.  Can't wait to see them.

Ok, I just looked around on the computer and found the pictures of the smocking that I did on the embroidery machine.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Obviously no where near as nice as hand smocking but since I don't know how to do that, this worked for me.


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Wendy


Wendy I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## billwendy

That princess smocking is AMAZING!!!

So I was trying to stitch, and my embroidery machine wheel stopped turning and made an awful sound and the safety device was activated....what the heck is going on here - I cant do anything right at all lately!!! UGH!! 

Could really use some help with Jayden's big give - fleece blankets, scrapbook, pin trading stuff, backpacks - what ever you'd like to give - thanks friends -


----------



## Meshell2002

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I'll look into that one.  Thank you!  I love my 180, and don't know if I'll have have another Bernina, they are priced out of my range now that I have 3 kids!  I think I'm going to ask for the embroidery machine for Mother's Day.
> That Belle bag is fantastic!  I've never made a bag.  They look complicated.  You all are making want to try one though.
> 
> 
> Wendy-Hugs and prayers for you while you heal from the hurt of your loss.  I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?



I smock too! it looks great.....I posted DD3's bishop the week of Christmas on this thread (page 125)....you might be my sewing twin since we both have a 180 and smock 

I've been going through my patterns for smocked items to get ready for spring....best thing to do when its cold outside.

Have to be careful though.....DH already knows I bought some smocked dresses at the semiannual clothing cosignment (its cheaper to buy gently used than make it myself sometimes).  I got like 4 dresses for $10 each! If I use patterns I already have he'll be ok w/ it 



dianemom2 said:


> That's awesome!  I've never done any hand smocking but I have done some machine smocking that turned out great.  There used to be a website where the woman sold a lot of Disney themed embroidery machine smocking designs.  It has disappeared but I bought several while she was still around.  I'll see if I can find a picture of one of my projects.  I have several more projects planned but never seem to get to them.  LOL!  I have a friend with a smocking pleater and she said she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to do in the embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> The pirate outfits turned out adorable!  My daughter just walked by and said, "Those are sooooooooo cute!"  It is great that you challenged yourself with all these new things and it turned out so well.  I would imagine that the kids were thrilled with what you sent!
> 
> I love the ideas for your boys Valentine's Day shirts.  Can't wait to see them.
> 
> Ok, I just looked around on the computer and found the pictures of the smocking that I did on the embroidery machine.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Obviously no where near as nice as hand smocking but since I don't know how to do that, this worked for me.



I had no idea machines could smock....does it still have to be pleated? looks like it to me.


----------



## PatchPixie

We had a great (but too short) trip in December, but came home to a flooded basement and a lot of hassle   I haven't been sewing a whole lot since we've been back, but I plan to soon!! 
Everyone loved the girls' outfits  They did look adorable, I must say!! 

I loved the occasional hand-made outfit I'd see in the parks! Seems like you see them a lot more than just a few years ago. 

I *love* the Pirate outfits!!!!! Wish my girls were more into pirates.... I'm impressed by smocking but I'm totally clueless about it - looks very hard!!

Hoping to keep the magic of our trip alive by still allowing Disney to influence my sewing/designing here and there. I'm hoping I'll be able to contribute to a Big Give sometime soon as well. 

Looking forward to warmer weather so I can do more dying/batiking - I miss it!!


----------



## RMAMom

WENDY~ I am so very sorry for your loss of Zoey. I know how heart breaking it is to lose your baby and I know the void you have without her. My prayers for peace to you and Bill for the loss of your furbaby and Uncle Bill.


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps.
> 
> I know D will find it hard not thinking I stole her idea, but I had been thinking of this for awhile. It was this style, or the one with the flap. I came across both patterns and was trying to decide when D posted her fabulous handbags. Which pushed me even more to want to work on a bag for Courtney.
> 
> I did change the pattern up some. I didn't like that the embroidered peice goes under the bag, so I added a band at the bottom. And I wanted to use stapping for a handle. Don't ask why,  I just like that. I wanted to make a small loop in the back part of the bag, so it could be hung or picked up. Something I like. But I didn't get enough strapping. You can see on Kirsta it's kind of long. But Court is a pretty tall girl and it works great for her.
> 
> It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.


That turned out gorgeous!  Beautiful applique, fabrics and love the pockets!  I still need to find the time to make myself a new bag.  I promised myself this year I would only sign up for every other BG and  it already backfired as I'm doing two in row (I didn't do much for one though so that's my justification).



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Wendy


 Marianne told me about Zoey but I am so sorry for the loss of Bill's Uncle as well.  My thoughts are with you during this very difficult time.



mommy2mrb said:


> do whatever you need to do to sleep my friend  sleep is so important during a time like this!
> 
> thank you for our prayers too Wendy! helps knowing we have so many friends there for us


I tried to post a quick note to you on Judy's TR yesterday and Dis was uncooperative, but please know I have been thinking of you and Megan as well.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?


Wow!  Very impressive!  I do not smock -- I think it would try my patience a wee bit too much and I would be cursing instead of smocking (and I'm not one to curse!).  I am amazed at how awesome that looks!



mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Keira's Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of vest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
> The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.
> Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???





Those were the little smilies that were missing on the BG board!  I will have to go peek at the ptr because I bet the kids look great in the outfits.  Did the skirt take absolutely forever to do?  I know you said the pinking was tedious.  How many strips did you have to do?  I have that skirt marked on pinterest.  And don't you love the Portrait Peasant -- it's so easy and very versatile.  I always doctor it up.

I am stumped for boys for VD.  I just make dd things and dress ds in a plain red shirt.



billwendy said:


> That princess smocking is AMAZING!!!
> 
> So I was trying to stitch, and my embroidery machine wheel stopped turning and made an awful sound and the safety device was activated....what the heck is going on here - I cant do anything right at all lately!!! UGH!!
> 
> Could really use some help with Jayden's big give - fleece blankets, scrapbook, pin trading stuff, backpacks - what ever you'd like to give - thanks friends -


 on the embroidery machine!  I get so scared that mine will do that one of these days.


----------



## VBAndrea

A few pics ---

These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.





This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:





And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Pocahontis said:


> Yay, Thanks!!
> They have 3 admins so I'm sure they should accept us soon


*ty for the info...
 I see you are headed on your 1st trip in 80 days!!!! i can imagine how excited you are...i went with my cousin's and grandparents wayyyy back in 1976 when the tix were paper,the magic kingdom WAS disney world and out g'parents gave us the ticktes and a watch ans set us free...we were 11,12 and 13... all girls! my brother was 11 but chose NOT to go because he had baseball games! crazy i say...we stayed at a campground in lake buena vista,g'parents in the lil camper us girls in a tent...we had such a good time...
 i didn't make it back till spring break 2008 with me,dh,dd & her now ex and their babies...my oldest grandkids..who were 5 and 3 at the time,we stayed at allstar music in a family suite and had a full week of magic...then we went again may/june 2011 with our other dd and her hubs and their 3 girls...ages 6,6 and 4 and again had a week of magic...ate at different places this trip and stayed at pop century...i really wanna go again with our son and his family but dil's parents own dvc and have covered their room a few time so those g'babies,a boy and a girl have gotten to stay at saratoga springs and animal kingdom lodge! 
  where are you and your family staying...you may have shared your plans already and i missed them...i love seeing what others have planned...my dd's friend and her family are headed down at the end of march and i am as excited for them as if ii were going...it is truly a magical adventure...
   sorry to go on and on...i'll be quiet and wait for our invites...hehe
                                                                ~Beth~

*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Wendy


*double the Prayers for you and your family.. *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Keira's Outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of t-shirt applique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of vest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
> The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.
> Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???


*LOVE LOVE LOVE THOSE PIRATE OUTFITS,,,ESPECIALLY THE SCRAP TUTU!!!
 as for the valentines day tee's i am using fabric with hearts on it { not sure which on,gotta dig in the stash} to make my grandsons bow-tie appliqued tee's...i need easy after making 4 of the ruffled heart reverse applique/...they aren't very good but they are almost done..
   ~Beth~.*


----------



## SallyfromDE

disney*mom*82 said:


> I LOVE this bag, it would be so perfect for my DD4 to put her heart monitor in while we are there (and while at home). Im not 1/10 that talented, so I think Im going VERY basic, but just out of curiosity, where could I find a patern? Ive never done a button, zipper, etc, so I doubt I can handle this, but maybe I can find someone to make it for her. I just bought her a custom made Belle dress for WDW, she loves Belle!



http://erinerickson.com/store/patterns/two-zip-hipster-pdf-pattern/

This is her page. I think I bought it from Etsy. It was easy. You just need to follow along the steps.



dianemom2 said:


> Super job on the bag!  I love the colors and the rose fabric is perfect for a Belle bag!  The pockets inside are great.  I love a bag with lots of pockets.  Was the pattern from Dog Under My Desk?  I bought that pattern and I made two bags so far.  I donated them to the silent auction at our synagogue.  Hopefully they will do well.  I just ordered more hardware off of Etsy and when it comes I am hoping to do a bag for myself.  I can't wait to see your Tinkerbell bag!  I did not find the pattern very hard.  I don't love doing zippers but it was very easy on this bag.



It is from Dog Under My Desk. I thought it was easy, a few places I had to re-read. But I think if I did another one, I wouldn't have to use as much time reading the directions. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together without any directions. Then I was stupid, I didn't think, and when I printed the pattern, used "to fit" the page. Well, I had most of it cut when I realized it, recut it to the measurements. If I stuck to the pattern peices, it would have only been a little smaller. The only trouble I had with the zipper is that I couldn't find my zipper foot, so it ended up being tighter then it's supposed to be. (I don't like doing zippers either). 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Wendy



I understand completely Wendy! I have fur babies myself. Sorry to hear about Zoey. 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I'll look into that one.  Thank you!  I love my 180, and don't know if I'll have have another Bernina, they are priced out of my range now that I have 3 kids!  I think I'm going to ask for the embroidery machine for Mother's Day.
> That Belle bag is fantastic!  I've never made a bag.  They look complicated.  You all are making want to try one though.



Thanks about my bag. I think I need to do another one now. Or 2. 

I don't know that I mentioned the 780D, is a 5X7. I love my machine. 



mphalens said:


> Now
> Both outfits together:



I love these!!


----------



## PurpleEars

dianemom2 said:


> Then you just have to make yourself a matching lunch bag.  Are you going to use some of the insulating material in your lunch bag?  I used some when I made coffee cup cozies last year.  It is pretty easy to use.



I actually use scrap cotton batting from making quilts instead of fusible fleece for my bags. I think I will just double up the batting for the lunch bag.



tinkbell13 said:


> I vote for Disney themed. But then again, remember that is coming from someone whose fancy dress up purse is a Barbie one.



Well this bag is my way of making sure I won't be tempted $200 on a Disney D&B bag. As much as I would like one, it would slow me down from saving up for a fancier embroidery machine.



tracipierce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can't believe its been so long since I was last here.  We have had a bad time money wise lately and knowing a Disney trip was out of the question, I stayed away from the DIS as it was making me sad
> Anyhow we've had a bit of good luck and are heading back to the world in August!!! Having to stay offsite this time, but hey we will still be there.
> 
> So now I'm having to plan outfits, but my youngest DD is now 10 and she has outgrown the cute little Feliz dresses, although I think I could still get away with an unruffled Insa skirt, I'm a bit stuck for ideas.  She still wants some Disney themed outfits, but wants them to be more grown up.  Anyone got suggestions for me?
> 
> Have so missed being here lurking on everyone's pics, all the work I've seen so far over the last hour has been great!  Glad to be back :hugs:  P.s, I've just requested to be added to the facebook group if no one minds.



Welcome back! We are going in August as well, though not until the end of the month. I make "grown up" customs for myself - I made a pair of skorts with the World Showcase countries along the hem, a skirt with Mickey head music notes along the hem, and a Minnie-inspired dress (black with Minnie dots for the straps, waist band and hem). I also did blouses with Disney embroidery.



MrsDrewsky said:


> I just wanted to say hello , and that I have really been enjoying the opportunity to admire the works created by all of the disboutiquers here. I found out about this thread through DMGuerts PJ, and am now inspired to overcome my fear of my sewing machine. I am going to attempt a basic pillow this weekend, and then move from there to a skirt. I applied to be part of the dis big give, although I cannot contribute by making an item at this time, I would like to see what I can contribute other wise.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ashley



Welcome! I am sure you will be sewing like a pro in no time!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I made today.  It is for my niece's 5th birthday party.  It was really hard to do because I used a dress that was already made so sewing in the reverse applique was really difficult.  If you look closely you can see that I messed it up a little bit and had to scrunch in some of the purple dress to get it to work.  Hopefully it isn't too bad.  I can't remember who posted the link to the directions for  how to do this but thank you very much!!!!!



Cute!



SallyfromDE said:


> My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps.



Great job on the bag!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> On another note - there are still some things up for grabs for Jayden's Big Give - I really hope we can make these twins feel extra special - so if you could come over and sign up, it'd be so great. I know they would appreciate it for sure
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> Wendy



Oh Wendy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I am not on FB so I didn't know that happened. I will be praying for your family during this difficult time.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?



Wow! I know some girls here smock and they do amazing things!



mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> Both outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
> The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.
> Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???



Great job on the pirate outfits! I look forward to seeing the Valentine's Day outfits!!



dianemom2 said:


> That's awesome!  I've never done any hand smocking but I have done some machine smocking that turned out great.  There used to be a website where the woman sold a lot of Disney themed embroidery machine smocking designs.  It has disappeared but I bought several while she was still around.  I'll see if I can find a picture of one of my projects.  I have several more projects planned but never seem to get to them.  LOL!  I have a friend with a smocking pleater and she said she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to do in the embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> 
> The pirate outfits turned out adorable!  My daughter just walked by and said, "Those are sooooooooo cute!"  It is great that you challenged yourself with all these new things and it turned out so well.  I would imagine that the kids were thrilled with what you sent!
> 
> I love the ideas for your boys Valentine's Day shirts.  Can't wait to see them.
> 
> Ok, I just looked around on the computer and found the pictures of the smocking that I did on the embroidery machine.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Obviously no where near as nice as hand smocking but since I don't know how to do that, this worked for me.



Neat! I had no idea that embroidery machines can smock!



VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---
> 
> These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:



Great job on the camp shirts. I am sure your DD is happy about the shirt to go with the skirt! I really like the items you sent for Keira's Give!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Both outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???



LOVE love love the outfits.  I bet they felt so blessed to have them! 

I think your shirt ideas sound really cute!  I can't wait to see them.



Pocahontis said:


> Wow, gorgeous smocking!! I just learned how to shirr, which is of course not smocking, but I am loving having this new option for the things I make. Someday I hope to learn how to smock. It looks so time consuming.



I have the smocking down, but am going to shir for the first time on this Mickey outfit.  I hope it's as easy as everyone says it is.  



dianemom2 said:


> That's awesome!  I've never done any hand smocking but I have done some machine smocking that turned out great.  There used to be a website where the woman sold a lot of Disney themed embroidery machine smocking designs.  It has disappeared but I bought several while she was still around.  I'll see if I can find a picture of one of my projects.  I have several more projects planned but never seem to get to them.  LOL!  I have a friend with a smocking pleater and she said she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to do in the embroidery machine.
> 
> Ok, I just looked around on the computer and found the pictures of the smocking that I did on the embroidery machine.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Obviously no where near as nice as hand smocking but since I don't know how to do that, this worked for me.



Thank you!  I love hand embroidery.  It relaxes me.  I need a pleater though, mine got lost in a move, and I've never replaced it.  The machine embroidery is beautiful!  How do you line up the stitches to the pleats though?  I assume you stabilize it underneath like any other design?  That is a really cute top, and i the picture you can't tell that it was not hand smocked.  Very pretty!



Meshell2002 said:


> I smock too! it looks great.....I posted DD3's bishop the week of Christmas on this thread (page 125)....you might be my sewing twin since we both have a 180 and smock
> 
> I've been going through my patterns for smocked items to get ready for spring....best thing to do when its cold outside.
> 
> Have to be careful though.....DH already knows I bought some smocked dresses at the semiannual clothing cosignment (its cheaper to buy gently used than make it myself sometimes).  I got like 4 dresses for $10 each! If I use patterns I already have he'll be ok w/ it
> 
> I had no idea machines could smock....does it still have to be pleated? looks like it to me.



LOL, nice to meet you!  Want to buy a never opened box of editor 4?    All you need is a computer that runs Windows 98 and has a serial port!    I really should just put that puppy on ebay and go buy some fabric.  



VBAndrea said:


> Wow!  Very impressive!  I do not smock -- I think it would try my patience a wee bit too much and I would be cursing instead of smocking (and I'm not one to curse!).  I am amazed at how awesome that looks!



It's really not hard.  It's just methodical and exacting.   That's why it relaxes me, I get zoned out doing it and it takes all my attention thus taking my mind off of 'things'.  I love it, and look for excuses to smock!

OK, I'm off to bed.  I work nights, and have to go back tonight.  I'd much rather socialize and sew though.  Have a fabulous day everyone!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---
> 
> These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:



I just had to add that these are wonderful!  Where can I find the pattern for the ticket holders?


----------



## VBAndrea

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I just had to add that these are wonderful!  Where can I find the pattern for the ticket holders?



They are luggage tags but you could certainly make them into ticket holders.  I even expanded the pattern and made them fold over and then put the loop through a button hole so the tag info wasn't exposed (and of course forgot to take pics but I'll make more like that).

This is the tut:

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/11/13/fabric-luggage-tag-for-business-card/


----------



## tinkbell13

I can't remember the last item I commented on, but there have been some really nice things posted lately.

I really like how the camping shirts turned out. What a great idea instead of a goodie bag!

The pirate outfits are awesome! That skirt looks like it took some time to do but was time well spent.

The Belle bag is really nice. The applique is beautiful! I really need to get to work on my bag for our trip.

The smocking is just . I can't even begin to fathom how to do that. I am in awe.

The ruffle shirts are cute too! I never thought of doing something like that before.

Wendy -  I feel for you on the loss of Zoey. Some people may say that they are just animals but to those of us who are close to them and spend our lives with them, they truly are a part of our families and it hurts when we lose them.

I must get to my sewing room now. I have spent the last couple of weeks playing around with the new machine and doing some test pieces. I am going to attempt my first machine applique today, a pirate Mickey shirt for my DS. If that works out, then I might try a couple of pirate Minnie shirts for my nieces. And I really need to start planning my park bag too.


----------



## dianemom2

Meshell2002 said:


> I had no idea machines could smock....does it still have to be pleated? looks like it to me.


Yes it still does have to be pleated.  I've only used white pleated inserts so far but I just found out that a friend has a pleater.  She told me she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to try it on that.  I have to find a reasonably priced and relatively easy pattern though.  Any suggestions? 



VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---
> 
> These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:


I love how the shirts turned out.  Your son must have had a super birthday party and what a great way for the boys to remember how much fun they had together.

I know I commented on your Big Give items previously but they are super!  I definitely think that the crooked wording looks intentional and very Winnie the Pooh-ish!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I have the smocking down, but am going to shir for the first time on this Mickey outfit.  I hope it's as easy as everyone says it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love hand embroidery.  It relaxes me.  I need a pleater though, mine got lost in a move, and I've never replaced it.  The machine embroidery is beautiful!  How do you line up the stitches to the pleats though?  I assume you stabilize it underneath like any other design?  That is a really cute top, and i the picture you can't tell that it was not hand smocked.  Very pretty!


Shirring is very easy.  I just watched a couple of videos on Youtube and then tried it out.  Very simple!  

I didn't do anything special to line up the stitches on the machine smocking.  The instructions that came with the pattern explained how to stabilize it (with sticky tear away stabilizer) and then how to comb the pleats with a fine tooth comb to make sure they were very straight.

I am looking forward to seeing your finished smocking once you've added the beads and bows etc.

Now that I have the digitizing software I am hoping to make a few of my own embroidery machine smocking designs but I am waiting until I have some free time to play around with it.  Maybe while my kids are away at camp over the summer and I can work on it some.  I like to plan a project for while they are away since it keeps me from missing them too much.


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:



 Those came out great.


----------



## Meshell2002

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> LOVE love love the outfits.  I bet they felt so blessed to have them!
> 
> I think your shirt ideas sound really cute!  I can't wait to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the smocking down, but am going to shir for the first time on this Mickey outfit.  I hope it's as easy as everyone says it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love hand embroidery.  It relaxes me.  I need a pleater though, mine got lost in a move, and I've never replaced it.  The machine embroidery is beautiful!  How do you line up the stitches to the pleats though?  I assume you stabilize it underneath like any other design?  That is a really cute top, and i the picture you can't tell that it was not hand smocked.  Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, nice to meet you!  Want to buy a never opened box of editor 4?    All you need is a computer that runs Windows 98 and has a serial port!    I really should just put that puppy on ebay and go buy some fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not hard.  It's just methodical and exacting.   That's why it relaxes me, I get zoned out doing it and it takes all my attention thus taking my mind off of 'things'.  I love it, and look for excuses to smock!
> 
> OK, I'm off to bed.  I work nights, and have to go back tonight.  I'd much rather socialize and sew though.  Have a fabulous day everyone!



 nope no windows 98 here 

I like smocking too....I used to cross stitch.....it seems easier than that to me.



dianemom2 said:


> Yes it still does have to be pleated.  I've only used white pleated inserts so far but I just found out that a friend has a pleater.  She told me she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to try it on that.  I have to find a reasonably priced and relatively easy pattern though.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I love how the shirts turned out.  Your son must have had a super birthday party and what a great way for the boys to remember how much fun they had together.
> 
> I know I commented on your Big Give items previously but they are super!  I definitely think that the crooked wording looks intentional and very Winnie the Pooh-ish!
> 
> 
> Shirring is very easy.  I just watched a couple of videos on Youtube and then tried it out.  Very simple!
> 
> I didn't do anything special to line up the stitches on the machine smocking.  The instructions that came with the pattern explained how to stabilize it (with sticky tear away stabilizer) and then how to comb the pleats with a fine tooth comb to make sure they were very straight.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your finished smocking once you've added the beads and bows etc.
> 
> Now that I have the digitizing software I am hoping to make a few of my own embroidery machine smocking designs but I am waiting until I have some free time to play around with it.  Maybe while my kids are away at camp over the summer and I can work on it some.  I like to plan a project for while they are away since it keeps me from missing them too much.



This is a great pattern. I need to buy it  I need my patterns anonymous card first. I think the variations and sizing is a good price.   I only have insert and bishop patterns....but I think this is what you need to smock a dress (straight across....versus a bishop which is all the way around the neck). I"ve seen samples of it in my local shop....very cute but simple.


----------



## mandy92

I haven't figured out how to multiple quote yet, but the smocking, pirate outfits, and Belle bag all look wonderful!!

My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> I've been reading through the threads for the past few days...very cute outfits, indeed.
> 
> 
> This weekend I decided to tackle the quilted handbag that I thought I would might use at a future trip to WDW....but now that it is done....I'm thinking it is too big for me because I'm only 5' tall and it seems too big.  I wanted it a good size so I could also carry around my larger camera.  Here's some pictures of it...I should have had a pic of me with it so you could see what I'm talking about.  I was going to try and make a little Mickey Head as the zipper pull but didn't have enough time to figure out how to do it.  Maybe later.
> 
> 
> 
> The Bag by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> The outside has a big pocket on each side...on this side I attached a small inside pocket along with a cell phone pouch with ribbon attached....and not showing inside is a ring to attach keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Phone pouch by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> \
> Sheila



Sheila...  I went back specifically to get this quote!  Your bag turned out really amazing.  Trying to size it right is probably the hardest thing, that's what happened with my Toy Story carry-on, it's just so huge for me (but probably not for other people).  I love how yours turned out - you did a great job on it.  



SallyfromDE said:


> My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that.



Thanks.    I would have tried to help, but I didn't know you needed it.    However - I think the fabrics you chose for the interior are perfect - I love the contrast of the red with the blue.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps.
> 
> I know D will find it hard not thinking I stole her idea, but I had been thinking of this for awhile. It was this style, or the one with the flap. I came across both patterns and was trying to decide when D posted her fabulous handbags. Which pushed me even more to want to work on a bag for Courtney.



I've never thought that you stole my idea... Despite the fact that the bags are very similar - there are quite a few structural differences between the two.  Your bag turned out wonderful.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I did change the pattern up some. I didn't like that the embroidered peice goes under the bag, so I added a band at the bottom. And I wanted to use stapping for a handle. Don't ask why,  I just like that. I wanted to make a small loop in the back part of the bag, so it could be hung or picked up. Something I like. But I didn't get enough strapping. You can see on Kirsta it's kind of long. But Court is a pretty tall girl and it works great for her.
> 
> It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.



My pattern is pretty involved... Lots of cutting...  It takes me a full 8 hour day just to cut everything... it takes me one full day just to quilt every piece...  One full day for the hand applique (sometimes more, depending on the details)... and one full day to assemble everything.  32 hours for one bag, not sure if that is considered to be involved???  LOL



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?



This is gorgeous!  I love smocking and some day I want to learn how to do it.  



mphalens said:


> Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Both outfits together:



I know I've told you before - but these pirate outfits are just awesome!!  I  them!!!



dianemom2 said:


> Ok, I just looked around on the computer and found the pictures of the smocking that I did on the embroidery machine.  I was pretty happy with how it turned out.  Obviously no where near as nice as hand smocking but since I don't know how to do that, this worked for me.



Totally love this!!!  What a unique idea - I wish  this person still made their designs.



VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---
> 
> These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:



LOVE the camping shirts!!!  Those turned out really awesome - kind of wish I would have been invited to ds's bday party.    And the skirt is adorable - so is your dd... I rofled at the cast on her poor horse's leg - how in the world did _that _accident happen?  And the WtP shirt is so cute too...  I super duper want an embroidery machine...  



mandy92 said:


> I haven't figured out how to multiple quote yet, but the smocking, pirate outfits, and Belle bag all look wonderful!!
> 
> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely



Your dress turned out adorable!  Your dd is going to look so cute in the parks!  Great job!  

D~


----------



## babynala

SallyfromDE said:


> My niece Courtney is leaving for Disney Sunday morning and I wanted to do a Belle bag for her as a surprise. I can see not, there is a smudge right in the middle of my lens when I took the picture. Oh well, back is at Courts getting ready for vacation. I could have used D to help me with the fabrics, because I couldn't find thing in the yellow gold family and was totally stumped for the lining. She does such a great job at that.
> 
> http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk306/Sally19805/th_BelleHB001.jpg[/IMG
> I added 2 padded pockets to the inside, my Fossil bag has this, and I love it. Works great, camera one side, cell the other. All I had to do was reach inside. Nice deep pocket in the front for park maps.
> 
> It wasn't complicated. I can usually just look at a pattern and put it together. But I had to follow the steps as I went for this one. Kirsta wants one, and I think I need a Tinkerbelle for myself. But I bet D's wasn't this involved.[/QUOTE]
> This bag looks great and the modifications you made were great ideas.  Can't wait to see your Tink version and Krista's.
> 
> [quote="billwendy, post: 43998281"]Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl:littleangel: more than I could imagine. :guilty: Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Wendy:sad1:[/QUOTE]
> Wendy, I had not heard about your little Zoey.  I'm sure your home is the not the same with out her.  So sorry to hear about Bill's uncle too.  The kids must be very sad.  I will be thinking of your family :grouphug:
> 
> [quote="LittleBlackRaincloud, post: 43999931"]
> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I love seeing a work in progress.  This looks amazing.  Can't wait to see the finished outfit, it sounds beautiful.
> 
> [quote="mphalens, post: 44000895"]Now that the recipient has received my latest Big Give items, I can share them here
> 
> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Both outfits together:
> [IMG]http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/mphalens/th_ff75f7b0-1.jpg
> 
> The items were all new patterns for me except for Cooper's Pirate Pants (those are Carla C's Easy Fit pattern and I used pinking shears on the bottoms for the jagged edges).
> Keira's shirt is a Carla C's Portrait Peasant with the elongated bodice, ruffled edge neck and 3/4 length sleeve.  I used Andrea's idea of bias tape inside the sleeve to make a casing for the elastic to give it the ruffled cuff (Thanks Andrea!!!).
> The skirt is a Scrap Fabric Tutu.  I used THIS tutorial that I found on Pinterest.
> The corset is my own design but I looked at lots of different ones online for inspiration.
> Cooper's vest is from THIS Pirate Vest Tutorial from DanaMadeIt.com.  I used fleece bias tape for my red trip
> 
> Anyway, I had a blast making these and I really challenged myself with all the new things I had to do to make them - but the kids (and mom) love them, so I'm super super happy!
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .
> 
> I think I've decided on a Conversation Heart shirt for Finn (grey long sleeve shirt, pink heart, red letters that say KISS ME) and a Hershey Kiss with 25¢ on it for Phalen (he's harder - he is super picky because he doesn't want it to appear "girlie"  ). . .anyone have a different idea???


The pirate outfits look great.  Your version of the tutu skirt came out wonderful.  You should be so happy with how they turned out!


Your ideas for the Valentine's shirts sound great!


PatchPixie said:


> We had a great (but too short) trip in December, but came home to a flooded basement and a lot of hassle   I haven't been sewing a whole lot since we've been back, but I plan to soon!!
> Everyone loved the girls' outfits  They did look adorable, I must say!!
> 
> I loved the occasional hand-made outfit I'd see in the parks! Seems like you see them a lot more than just a few years ago.
> 
> I *love* the Pirate outfits!!!!! Wish my girls were more into pirates.... I'm impressed by smocking but I'm totally clueless about it - looks very hard!!
> 
> Hoping to keep the magic of our trip alive by still allowing Disney to influence my sewing/designing here and there. I'm hoping I'll be able to contribute to a Big Give sometime soon as well.
> 
> Looking forward to warmer weather so I can do more dying/batiking - I miss it!!


Glad you had fun on your trip but that is not a fun thing to come home too.  



VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---
> 
> These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was for Keira's BG -- I have no idea how I got the font lined up crooked but it actually looks ok /semi intentional.  This matches a skirt PurpleEars made so if you get a chance to hop over to Keira's ptr she is modeling the entire outfit:


The camping shirts came out awesome.  Much better then a goodie bag since the kids get to keep enjoying the shirts and flashlights.  Love your DD's valentine's outfit.  She looks so cute riding her pony.  

Keira's Pooh shirt looks great.  I like the lettering like that!  The hat and luggage tags are perfect.



mandy92 said:


> I haven't figured out how to multiple quote yet, but the smocking, pirate outfits, and Belle bag all look wonderful!!
> 
> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely


You did a wonderful job on this dress.  I'm sure your DD will look beautiful in it.


----------



## dianemom2

mandy92 said:


> I haven't figured out how to multiple quote yet, but the smocking, pirate outfits, and Belle bag all look wonderful!!
> 
> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely


That turned out lovely!  I am sure  your daughter must just love this dress!  Doing a princess Simply Sweet has been on my to do list for a while but something else always seems to be put ahead of it!


----------



## SallyfromDE

mandy92 said:


> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!



I think it came out beautiful. Doesn't it make you feel great when she loves it so much? Just go a little slow over the tough spots, with this fabric, you should be okay. I did break one on my Belle bag, but I was going through a really thick patch. 



DMGeurts said:


> Thanks.    I would have tried to help, but I didn't know you needed it.    However - I think the fabrics you chose for the interior are perfect - I love the contrast of the red with the blue.
> 
> I've never thought that you stole my idea... Despite the fact that the bags are very similar - there are quite a few structural differences between the two.  Your bag turned out wonderful.
> 
> D~



I went to the store with the idea of yellow or golds and a rose lining. Found a rose for the lining, but couldn't find anything for the outside. Then I found the roses in the upholstery fabrics. But blue was not on my mind. There is where I got stuck. My mind just wasn't saying "Belle" enough. 

All great minds think alike!! I was thinking of this around Thanksgiving, to make for my neice. But with Xmas, I just didn't have time. Then after Xmas, I just didn't have time. Then I saw your bag, and thought I must have had a great idea, after all. But I didn't get to work on it until I got laid off from work. Coming home from JoAnn Fabric, the truck over heated on me, no cell phone. It was rain/snow out.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disboard wasnt co operating!! Double post.


----------



## Meshell2002

My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.

the orginal dress....too small with a hole by the flower. I'm going to make a clippie out of the flower later.






finished set






DD loves knits....she happily tried it on and modeled for me when I showed it to her.






you're never too young to learn how to serge!






Sewing supply closet door view






Side view.....it was a walk in so I found cubbies to store some of the fabric (the rest is in a big box behind the file cabinet!






More pics of sewing area later.....the shelves next to the cutting table need a little straightening


----------



## dianemom2

Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> 
> 
> finished set


That set turned out very well.  It was a great use for the dress and will be perfect for spring.  I love that you made a short sleeved shirt and a long sleeved shirt to go with the skirt.

Here are my newest projects.  First are the Lego shirts that I started last week when there was a lot of discussion on here about Lego outfits.  I made the Lego designs to go on the shirts.  I was really happy with how these turned out.  I made on for each of my nephews.
















The backs are the same on both shirts.  I made the Lego man on the backs.  Then I did 4 different faces for the fronts.

I just did this Buzz Lightyear outfit for an old friend from high school's nephew.  He is a very tall and thin boy so her sister has trouble finding clothes that fit him right.






I added cargo style pockets to a pair of easy fit shorts.  I liked how they turned out but I wish I had used a solid colored fabric instead of the second Buzz print.





I am definitely going to do the cargo style pockets again.  I think it makes the shorts less pajama-ish and more daytime wear.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

VBAndrea said:


> They are luggage tags but you could certainly make them into ticket holders.  I even expanded the pattern and made them fold over and then put the loop through a button hole so the tag info wasn't exposed (and of course forgot to take pics but I'll make more like that).
> 
> This is the tut:
> 
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2009/11/13/fabric-luggage-tag-for-business-card/



Thanks!  I think we need a set of these for our trip! 



dianemom2 said:


> Yes it still does have to be pleated.  I've only used white pleated inserts so far but I just found out that a friend has a pleater.  She told me she'd pleat the front of a dress for me to try it on that.  I have to find a reasonably priced and relatively easy pattern though.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Shirring is very easy.  I just watched a couple of videos on Youtube and then tried it out.  Very simple!
> 
> I didn't do anything special to line up the stitches on the machine smocking.  The instructions that came with the pattern explained how to stabilize it (with sticky tear away stabilizer) and then how to comb the pleats with a fine tooth comb to make sure they were very straight.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing your finished smocking once you've added the beads and bows etc.
> 
> Now that I have the digitizing software I am hoping to make a few of my own embroidery machine smocking designs but I am waiting until I have some free time to play around with it.  Maybe while my kids are away at camp over the summer and I can work on it some.  I like to plan a project for while they are away since it keeps me from missing them too much.



No real suggestions on patterns because I tend to take normal patterns and fit the smocking it.  I use heirloom sewing techiniques, and pipe the edges of my smocking insert and add fabric around the edges.  I then use this as my fabric piece for the bodice of a dress or shirt.  This is the top I'm making for her Mickey outfit.  The smocking with be the bodice area.  It's really not that difficult if you know how to piece.  I also try to find patterns that have nice large smooth bodices like that to incorporate the smocking into.

I think it's a great idea to plan a project for when the kids are gone!  I'd love to be able to digitize again.  I'll have to sweet talk DH.  

That's interesting about using the comb to line up the pleats.  I've never heard of it, and it has me thinking.  I might have to try it myself the next time I block my piece!



Meshell2002 said:


> nope no windows 98 here
> 
> I like smocking too....I used to cross stitch.....it seems easier than that to me.
> 
> This is a great pattern. I need to buy it  I need my patterns anonymous card first. I think the variations and sizing is a good price.   I only have insert and bishop patterns....but I think this is what you need to smock a dress (straight across....versus a bishop which is all the way around the neck). I"ve seen samples of it in my local shop....very cute but simple.



Great pattern!  I agree, smocking is easier than cross-stitch, once you know your stitch, you just do it over and over again across the row.  No real couting to speak of!  



mandy92 said:


>



Beautiful!  I bet she's over the moon about the dress.  


I'm off to work!  Last night of 3 then I'll have 4 days with my family to play and sew.  Have a blessed night!


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> the orginal dress....too small with a hole by the flower. I'm going to make a clippie out of the flower later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves knits....she happily tried it on and modeled for me when I showed it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're never too young to learn how to serge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing supply closet door view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view.....it was a walk in so I found cubbies to store some of the fabric (the rest is in a big box behind the file cabinet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of sewing area later.....the shelves next to the cutting table need a little straightening



I love the upcycle outfit - that turned out adorable...  And it looks so comfy!  

Your sewing space looks awesome...  I love your desk - it reminds me of one I saw in a Singer ad once - it's really cool.



dianemom2 said:


> That set turned out very well.  It was a great use for the dress and will be perfect for spring.  I love that you made a short sleeved shirt and a long sleeved shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> Here are my newest projects.  First are the Lego shirts that I started last week when there was a lot of discussion on here about Lego outfits.  I made the Lego designs to go on the shirts.  I was really happy with how these turned out.  I made on for each of my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backs are the same on both shirts.  I made the Lego man on the backs.  Then I did 4 different faces for the fronts.
> 
> I just did this Buzz Lightyear outfit for an old friend from high school's nephew.  He is a very tall and thin boy so her sister has trouble finding clothes that fit him right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added cargo style pockets to a pair of easy fit shorts.  I liked how they turned out but I wish I had used a solid colored fabric instead of the second Buzz print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to do the cargo style pockets again.  I think it makes the shorts less pajama-ish and more daytime wear.



Diane!!!  I totally love those shirts!  I really love your fabric choices and your appliques are just amazing!!!  Now I want a Lego outfit... ROFL.  

Totally love the cargo shorts on the easy fits too... and I happened to like those two fabrics together - there was enough contrast in the colors to be able to tell they are different fabrics, and also liked how you used the yellow on the top edge.  Great job!  

D~


----------



## PurpleEars

mandy92 said:


> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely



This is beautiful! I am sure Aurora would love to see your DD when she has it on!



SallyfromDE said:


> All great minds think alike!! I was thinking of this around Thanksgiving, to make for my neice. But with Xmas, I just didn't have time. Then after Xmas, I just didn't have time. Then I saw your bag, and thought I must have had a great idea, after all. But I didn't get to work on it until I got laid off from work. Coming home from JoAnn Fabric, the truck over heated on me, no cell phone. It was rain/snow out.



Sorry to hear about your job situation and your truck! Yikes! That must have been scary!



Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> finished set



A very nice set. It looks like your DD enjoys the new set very much!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my newest projects.  First are the Lego shirts that I started last week when there was a lot of discussion on here about Lego outfits.  I made the Lego designs to go on the shirts.  I was really happy with how these turned out.  I made on for each of my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backs are the same on both shirts.  I made the Lego man on the backs.  Then I did 4 different faces for the fronts.
> 
> I just did this Buzz Lightyear outfit for an old friend from high school's nephew.  He is a very tall and thin boy so her sister has trouble finding clothes that fit him right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added cargo style pockets to a pair of easy fit shorts.  I liked how they turned out but I wish I had used a solid colored fabric instead of the second Buzz print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to do the cargo style pockets again.  I think it makes the shorts less pajama-ish and more daytime wear.



Wow! It's a good thing DH didn't see the pics of your shirts or he'd probably want me to make him something similar. The cargo style pockets is a neat idea, I will have to keep that idea for future projects.


----------



## mphalens

Thanks for the compliments on my Pirate Outfits 

There has been just fabulous piece after fabulous piece on here!!!  Loving it!

I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class 

I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.

Phalen's:






Finn's (front):





Finn's (back):





I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!


----------



## weluvdizne

VBAndrea said:


> A few pics ---


The camp shirts turned out great!  your DD and her outfit are really cute.  Love the horse. I think that the wording being offset makes it look really Pooh-ish"  I'm sure the BG family loved the gifts.  


Meshell2002 said:


>


Very cute set and how cute is your dd!!! Adorable.  


mphalens said:


> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!



Don't you love those sad little faces.... you're a good mom to whip them up so fast for the boys!  Great job on the V-Day outfits.  Whatever you used for the Kiss is perfect.  Looks authentic!


----------



## mphalens

weluvdizne said:


> Don't you love those sad little faces.... you're a good mom to whip them up so fast for the boys!  Great job on the V-Day outfits.  Whatever you used for the Kiss is perfect.  Looks authentic!



Thankfully they were already cut out!!!  I couldn't have whipped them up that fast otherwise!!!!

The kiss is a silver pleather from Jo-Ann's!  It comes in silver or gold


----------



## KDilly

Those look great!!!


----------



## tinkbell13

Meshell2002 said:


>


What a great idea for upcylcing the dress. Your DD is very cute too! Love the shots of the sewing closet. Now I really have to get my sewing area set up!



dianemom2 said:


>


Love the Lego shirts! I can't show my DS these or I will have another request added to my list for him. I never thought about adding pockets to the pants to make them look more like shorts. I know about tall, skinny kids and how hard it is to find clothes that fit them.



mphalens said:


>


Those shirts are so cute! Great job on them! The silver is perfect on the kiss.


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my Pirate Outfits
> 
> There has been just fabulous piece after fabulous piece on here!!!  Loving it!
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class
> 
> I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.
> 
> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!



I love the kisses shirt the best!......wish I had thought to do stuff like that for DS before he got too old for them...he's 5 but looks 7 

Marianne- DS tested for magnet kindergarten last week. If he doesn't get in I may need homeschool info from you. DS can already read. I can't in good faith put him in regular school because I know they will not know what to do with him. Public schools here other than magnet are very poor performing and as a result competition is fierce. I found out some time in March.


----------



## babynala

Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> the orginal dress....too small with a hole by the flower. I'm going to make a clippie out of the flower later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves knits....she happily tried it on and modeled for me when I showed it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're never too young to learn how to serge!


Your upcycle is so pretty.  Good thing you made two shirts because seeing the look on your DD's face makes me think this set will be getting lots of wear.  What a great sewing space you have and now that your DD can do all your serging I'm sure you will be able to make tons of stuff 



mphalens said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my Pirate Outfits
> 
> There has been just fabulous piece after fabulous piece on here!!!  Loving it!
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class
> 
> I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.
> 
> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!


The shirts came out great.  I'm sure will be getting lots of Kisses today!  I'm sure you made your boys very happy by making their PJ pants in time.


----------



## tofubeast

You guys all have mad mad skillz!!!!    Seriously, these outfits etc are just amazing.   I always enjoy peeking at this thread and dreaming of a day that I could post something too.

I don't know how to sew though. I have thought about picking it up, especially since I have a young child.  My mom lives near by and she could show me how to sew.  I don't want to dare hijack this thread, but I have a question and if you could PM a response (rather than posting here), I would so appreciate it. My question, what would be a good sewing machine for a newbie that isn't insanely expensive, but will do the job and do it well. Would love to have your advice via PM.


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks for all the compliments on the camping shirts   They stitched out fairly well except my dd's is off a bit on the font and none of the other shirts are off (Never mind my hoop came unlatched at one clip while stitching, but it wasn't the point of doing the font).  My inbox is suddenly being filled with a free design to download each day and I think it came from the site where I got the design from though I'm a bit perplexed   Last week it was Disney designs!  All embroidery, but some cute ones.  I even have a Disney font now!  I worked all day yesterday so I missed the free Harry Potter font 




mandy92 said:


> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely


That is so pretty!  I hope you post another pic of it being modeled.



Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> the orginal dress....too small with a hole by the flower. I'm going to make a clippie out of the flower later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD loves knits....she happily tried it on and modeled for me when I showed it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're never too young to learn how to serge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing supply closet door view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view.....it was a walk in so I found cubbies to store some of the fabric (the rest is in a big box behind the file cabinet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of sewing area later.....the shelves next to the cutting table need a little straightening


Great idea making the dress into the skirt -- you now have my head spinning for a couple of old dresses of dd's!  You dd is darling   ANd your sewing space is really nice.  I was admiring your nice, neat rack of thread.  Mine is nicely organized by color, but I have bobbins with it and threads unwinding all over the place.  Need to make a trip to the hardware store for some clear tubing to put over everything.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my newest projects.  First are the Lego shirts that I started last week when there was a lot of discussion on here about Lego outfits.  I made the Lego designs to go on the shirts.  I was really happy with how these turned out.  I made on for each of my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backs are the same on both shirts.  I made the Lego man on the backs.  Then I did 4 different faces for the fronts.
> 
> I just did this Buzz Lightyear outfit for an old friend from high school's nephew.  He is a very tall and thin boy so her sister has trouble finding clothes that fit him right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added cargo style pockets to a pair of easy fit shorts.  I liked how they turned out but I wish I had used a solid colored fabric instead of the second Buzz print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to do the cargo style pockets again.  I think it makes the shorts less pajama-ish and more daytime wear.


Fabulous lego shirts but I am in awe of the shorts with the cargo pockets.  I just recently bookmarked a tut for adding pockets to shorts but it was side pockets and a smaller cargo pocket and I like yours much better.  May I case you for an upcoming BG (just the pockets, different theme to the shorts)?  I just LOVE yours!



mphalens said:


> I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class
> 
> I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.
> 
> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!


Really cute but I have to say I can't believe your ds will wear a pink heart!  I couldn't even get my ds to wear a plain red shirt today (he was already dressed so I guess it would have been too much work for him to change).  I can't wait to see the pj's.  Our Joann's does not have any of the SW fabric -- which is fine b/c my kids don't like SW and I would only buy it for BGs and I promised I would only do BGs with fabric on hand (except of course for that which I bought today!).



Meshell2002 said:


> Marianne- DS tested for magnet kindergarten last week. If he doesn't get in I may need homeschool info from you. DS can already read. I can't in good faith put him in regular school because I know they will not know what to do with him. Public schools here other than magnet are very poor performing and as a result competition is fierce. I found out some time in March.


Sticking my nose in -- fab that your ds tested for magnet.  I don't know where you live but we ended up doing Montessori for our kids and they let the child work at their own pace -- many were readers in K, some were not -- didn't matter, each child did their work at their level.  We are fortunate that our current school is economically priced as I know in some areas they are quite expensive, but if finances allow I would recommend you go tour some (go to more than one -- some are much better than others and make sure they are certified as anyone can call themselves Montessori).


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> I love the kisses shirt the best!......wish I had thought to do stuff like that for DS before he got too old for them...he's 5 but looks 7
> 
> Marianne- DS tested for magnet kindergarten last week. If he doesn't get in I may need homeschool info from you. DS can already read. I can't in good faith put him in regular school because I know they will not know what to do with him. Public schools here other than magnet are very poor performing and as a result competition is fierce. I found out some time in March.




Just let me know what info you need.  I have to say, the longer we homeschool the more I like it and the easier it gets


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Great idea making the dress into the skirt -- you now have my head spinning for a couple of old dresses of dd's!  You dd is darling   ANd your sewing space is really nice.  I was admiring your nice, neat rack of thread.  Mine is nicely organized by color, but I have bobbins with it and threads unwinding all over the place.  Need to make a trip to the hardware store for some clear tubing to put over everything.
> 
> 
> Sticking my nose in -- fab that your ds tested for magnet.  I don't know where you live but we ended up doing Montessori for our kids and they let the child work at their own pace -- many were readers in K, some were not -- didn't matter, each child did their work at their level.  We are fortunate that our current school is economically priced as I know in some areas they are quite expensive, but if finances allow I would recommend you go tour some (go to more than one -- some are much better than others and make sure they are certified as anyone can call themselves Montessori).



I actually have 3 thread racks (2 embroidery and 1 sewing)....but I keep my bobbins in the storage area that my machine has for them (at least the basics....extras/ weird colors are in the closet in one of the plastic drawer things that also holds my hand embroidery and specialty threads)

Before we re did the closet I had it all piled in boxes in the hall closet.....I had to dig through everything every new project....needless to say I'm faster at starting things now and I know what I have so nothing gets wasted or purchased twice. 

There is a daycare- to K Montessori here but that's where they stop. 10K is the going rate for private full day K....I have a hard time considering that for kindergarten....it's like college tuition! Plus since DH is civil service....we are waiting to see what next year holds for us in the department of his current position being dissolved (they may recreate a position or offer him a transfer).



mphalens said:


> Just let me know what info you need.  I have to say, the longer we homeschool the more I like it and the easier it gets



I know several home schoolers....and they all say that, but I'm leary of losing the time I can run errands, make apts for myself, ect. The homeschoolers I know have family that lives near them....we do not.


----------



## mphalens

Meshell2002 said:


> I know several home schoolers....and they all say that, but I'm leary of losing the time I can run errands, make apts for myself, ect. The homeschoolers I know have family that lives near them....we do not.



Well, I only have one cousin that is anywhere nearby and we never see them, so I might as well not have family nearby.

Pretty much I've just adapted to taking Phay with me to run errands... appointments for myself, well, I guess if I needed to make one I'd either make it for when DH wasn't working or I'd make sure Phalen had work he could sit and do.  I've always been careful to have at least SOME of his school work be "portable"...

As far as time for myself - well, I've been known to leave the house after dinner and go to the bookstore or Target alone


----------



## chellewashere

Urgh I give up. I was trying to multi quote and have no clue what happened to anything!!!

Lets see if I can remember...if I miss anyone I am so sorry.

Love the pirate skirt outfit. My DD saw that and just screamed thats the one I want for when I meet MY Jack Sparrow again so I will be totally CASEing that one 

Camping outfits turned out super cute and what a great idea

Love the recycle skirt idea..that came out fantastic, Jealous of your room

Belle bag..over the top adorable. I want one for myself

Smocking WOW

Sleeping beauty dress is beautiful.

I am attempting my first Insa this week  YAHOOO right now I am just starting to do the embroidery on the panels and I bought extra fabric so if I screw it up I will be ok this time around


----------



## chellewashere

mphalens said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my Pirate Outfits
> 
> There has been just fabulous piece after fabulous piece on here!!!  Loving it!
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class
> 
> I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.
> 
> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!



Love the way he looks in this. Came out fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## cogero

I am on my phone and can't quote. So much. Cuteness love the kiss shirts and upcycle . Also love the shorts with a cargo pocket did u follow a tutorial


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> Diane!!!  I totally love those shirts!  I really love your fabric choices and your appliques are just amazing!!!  Now I want a Lego outfit... ROFL.
> 
> Totally love the cargo shorts on the easy fits too... and I happened to like those two fabrics together - there was enough contrast in the colors to be able to tell they are different fabrics, and also liked how you used the yellow on the top edge.  Great job!
> 
> D~


Thanks!  You always do such a great job picking fabrics so it is extra nice that you think that the shorts look ok.  

I broke my no new fabric rule to buy the solid fabrics for the Lego shirts.  I was very lucky and already had the fabric with the squares on it.  I knew as soon as I went through my stach that I  HAD to use that fabric for the Lego shirt that I had imagined.



PurpleEars said:


> Wow! It's a good thing DH didn't see the pics of your shirts or he'd probably want me to make him something similar. The cargo style pockets is a neat idea, I will have to keep that idea for future projects.


I saw the pictures of your husband's Lego creations.  You are definitely going to have to make him a Lego shirt at some point.  His creations are absolutely amazing!  I was very happy with the addition of the pockets to the easy fit shorts.  I am definitely going to do that again.




tinkbell13 said:


> Love the Lego shirts! I can't show my DS these or I will have another request added to my list for him. I never thought about adding pockets to the pants to make them look more like shorts. I know about tall, skinny kids and how hard it is to find clothes that fit them.


My kids are both quite short so it was never an issue for us.  When they were young, they were very thin and I was so happy when they started selling pants with the adjustable waist.  Now they have fulled in some and are starting to get curvy so their pants stay up just fine.



tofubeast said:


> I don't know how to sew though. I have thought about picking it up, especially since I have a young child.  My mom lives near by and she could show me how to sew.  I don't want to dare hijack this thread, but I have a question and if you could PM a response (rather than posting here), I would so appreciate it. My question, what would be a good sewing machine for a newbie that isn't insanely expensive, but will do the job and do it well. Would love to have your advice via PM.


Welcome to the group!  This is a great place to learn how to sew.  We have lots of people who were just starting out when they got to this discussion.  In my opinion there are a couple of ways to go for a beginner sewing machine.  You could search on Craigslist for a bit to find something used for a reasonable price.  There are lots of very well made older machines that people find.  The other place that people have bought beginner machines is at Walmart.  They sell a couple of different Brother machines that are reasonably priced.  Take advantage of your mom's knowledge.  Sewing is a great skill.  I wish that I had started sewing again when my girls were little and would wear frilly dresses.



VBAndrea said:


> My inbox is suddenly being filled with a free design to download each day and I think it came from the site where I got the design from though I'm a bit perplexed   Last week it was Disney designs!  All embroidery, but some cute ones.  I even have a Disney font now!  I worked all day yesterday so I missed the free Harry Potter font
> 
> Fabulous lego shirts but I am in awe of the shorts with the cargo pockets.  I just recently bookmarked a tut for adding pockets to shorts but it was side pockets and a smaller cargo pocket and I like yours much better.  May I case you for an upcoming BG (just the pockets, different theme to the shorts)?  I just LOVE yours!



I have also been getting all the emails about the free designs for the last week.  I didn't get any of them because I'd look at my email in the morning and then forget to go to the site when I had time later in the day.  Too bad!  And I just bought a Harry Potter font in December!

Glad that you like my cargo pockets. Go ahead and case away!  I can't wait to see what you make!  What did you find for adding side pockets?  I originally started out thinking I would try and add those sort of slanted pockets in the front of the shorts but I saw the cargo pocket idea and I really liked it.  I saw another idea where they added a cute band with a tie to the bottom of a pair of girl's shorts.  I am hoping to try that very soon too.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I am on my phone and can't quote. So much. Cuteness love the kiss shirts and upcycle . Also love the shorts with a cargo pocket did u follow a tutorial



You must have been writing at the same time as me.

Here is the tutorial I sort of used.  I used her idea but sewed the pockets slightly differently.
http://www.craftpassion.com/2011/07/sew-boy-shorts-with-cargo-pocket.html?pid=582#picgallery
Since I wasn't doing snaps, I made a buttonhole in the center of the pocket before I attached them to the shorts.  I also did not use her measurements and I did not divide the pocket into two sections.


----------



## Sandi S

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Where did you find the Star Wars sayings?  I didn't find them on the website you listed.  I just signed up to do Star Wars outfits for a Big Give and would love to find those!



I got the Lego Star Wars designs from Vincenzo Embroidery, but the sayings were pieced together by me in Embird.


----------



## Sandi S

tricia said:


> Hey, you're the sparkley Sandi from patternreview.com I recognized the Feliz.




LOL - Yes I am...640 pattern reviews and counting

BTW - I have a sewing blog - anyone want to trade blog links?

http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/

This is a recent outfit - not Disney, but DD loves kitties and this one looks like our cat Molly. The pattern is Simplicity 2171.


----------



## PurpleEars

mphalens said:


> I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class
> 
> I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.
> 
> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!



Don't you like how quickly one can whip up a pair of Easy Fits? Your boys' shirts are great. I really like how the kisses turned out!



tofubeast said:


> You guys all have mad mad skillz!!!!    Seriously, these outfits etc are just amazing.   I always enjoy peeking at this thread and dreaming of a day that I could post something too.
> 
> I don't know how to sew though. I have thought about picking it up, especially since I have a young child.  My mom lives near by and she could show me how to sew.  I don't want to dare hijack this thread, but I have a question and if you could PM a response (rather than posting here), I would so appreciate it. My question, what would be a good sewing machine for a newbie that isn't insanely expensive, but will do the job and do it well. Would love to have your advice via PM.



Welcome! Aren't you the one with the bling'ed up mouse ears? I think we have information on relatively afforadable machines on the first page.



dianemom2 said:


> I saw the pictures of your husband's Lego creations.  You are definitely going to have to make him a Lego shirt at some point.  His creations are absolutely amazing!  I was very happy with the addition of the pockets to the easy fit shorts.  I am definitely going to do that again.



I have a feeling that you are right about the Lego shirt. Speaking of which, I have to show what I found on the breakfast table this morning!

http://www.bensbricks.ca/i_heart_u.php#Heart

He sneaked down to the kitchen in the middle of the night to set it up! This is one of the many reasons why I  him so much.



Sandi S said:


>



What a cute outfit! Great job!


----------



## DisNorth

Been reading through this thread a bit. Everything is just wonderful!  You all are a very inspiring and talented buch of ladies. I'm a quilter and love to expand my horizon a bit to move into clothing. I have a Nephew and 2 Nieces that I would love to sew for. 

Thanks for all the ideas, to start Im going to check out You Can Make This. Ill be sure to be back to ask questions. And Lurking, I want to see the photos of all your new creations!


----------



## chellewashere

I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

Meshell2002 said:


> I actually have 3 thread racks (2 embroidery and 1 sewing)....but I keep my bobbins in the storage area that my machine has for them (at least the basics....extras/ weird colors are in the closet in one of the plastic drawer things that also holds my hand embroidery and specialty threads)
> 
> Before we re did the closet I had it all piled in boxes in the hall closet.....I had to dig through everything every new project....needless to say I'm faster at starting things now and I know what I have so nothing gets wasted or purchased twice.
> 
> There is a daycare- to K Montessori here but that's where they stop. 10K is the going rate for private full day K....I have a hard time considering that for kindergarten....it's like college tuition! Plus since DH is civil service....we are waiting to see what next year holds for us in the department of his current position being dissolved (they may recreate a position or offer him a transfer).
> 
> 
> 
> I know several home schoolers....and they all say that, but I'm leary of losing the time I can run errands, make apts for myself, ect. The homeschoolers I know have family that lives near them....we do not.


Our school here is only a little over $6K for each child but the one in RI is $12K!  That's why we decided to stay here instead of going back to RI.  Our current school also goes up to 6th grade and there is one within driving distance (though further away) that goes to 8th grade.  I think we will just have to bite the bullet then and switch to a college prep school (those are currently $16K a year).  And I think you're a little off on your college tuition  -- I haven't researched, but I hear it's at least $100K to get an undergrad degree now.

If we didn't have our current school we'd likely be homeschooling.  My only gripe would be that the kids aren't as dedicated or devoted with me.  I tried preschool homeschooling when we first moved to RI and it was a disaster.

If you homeschool and need to take your ds to the grocery store make it a learning experience.  We talk about nutrients in fruits and vegetables and my ds loves weighing things and getting an idea of the price in his head based on weight and you can do which is the better deal -- the larger or smaller bottle, etc.  It's easier as they get a little older for things like that too.



mphalens said:


> Well, I only have one cousin that is anywhere nearby and we never see them, so I might as well not have family nearby.
> 
> Pretty much I've just adapted to taking Phay with me to run errands... appointments for myself, well, I guess if I needed to make one I'd either make it for when DH wasn't working or I'd make sure Phalen had work he could sit and do.  I've always been careful to have at least SOME of his school work be "portable"...
> 
> As far as time for myself - well, I've been known to leave the house after dinner and go to the bookstore or Target alone


I hate going out in the evenings and leaving dh alone with the kids after he's worked all day.  I have so much fun shopping while the kids are in school but hate it when they're home with me.  We likely save $$$ in the summer b/c I never drag the kids into TJMaxx with me.  They do really well grocery shopping, but not clothes shopping!



dianemom2 said:


> Glad that you like my cargo pockets. Go ahead and case away!  I can't wait to see what you make!  What did you find for adding side pockets?  I originally started out thinking I would try and add those sort of slanted pockets in the front of the shorts but I saw the cargo pocket idea and I really liked it.  I saw another idea where they added a cute band with a tie to the bottom of a pair of girl's shorts.  I am hoping to try that very soon too.


This is the tut I found:
http://shwinandshwin.blogspot.com/2011/05/pocket-for-my-pocket-shorts-for-boys.html
And I was going to use it, but I like the larger size pockets you did and I like the pleats in them.  I may have to adapt them though as I want to see if I can fit an applique on them and that might not work with the pleat.  I am doing a print and hopefully solid pocket with an applique.  We shall see.  I will wash my fabric today and maybe get a start. May go to the zoo though as the kids are off school for teacher's conferences so it should be dead at the zoo today.  Of course, the forecast has to be above 60º for me to do an outdoor activity so I best check that.



Sandi S said:


> LOL - Yes I am...640 pattern reviews and counting
> 
> BTW - I have a sewing blog - anyone want to trade blog links?
> 
> http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is a recent outfit - not Disney, but DD loves kitties and this one looks like our cat Molly. The pattern is Simplicity 2171.


I don't have a blog but I will definitely check yours out.  Love the kitty!  My dd would like it too!



PurpleEars said:


> I have a feeling that you are right about the Lego shirt. Speaking of which, I have to show what I found on the breakfast table this morning!
> 
> http://www.bensbricks.ca/i_heart_u.php#Heart
> 
> He sneaked down to the kitchen in the middle of the night to set it up! This is one of the many reasons why I  him so much.


Awe!!!!  How sweet!  I must show my ds your dh's creations.  DS loves playing on the site where you design things, though he never actually puts together what he designs.



DisNorth said:


> Been reading through this thread a bit. Everything is just wonderful!  You all are a very inspiring and talented buch of ladies. I'm a quilter and love to expand my horizon a bit to move into clothing. I have a Nephew and 2 Nieces that I would love to sew for.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas, to start Im going to check out You Can Make This. Ill be sure to be back to ask questions. And Lurking, I want to see the photos of all your new creations!


Welcome!


----------



## DMGeurts

Sandi S said:


> LOL - Yes I am...640 pattern reviews and counting
> 
> BTW - I have a sewing blog - anyone want to trade blog links?
> 
> http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is a recent outfit - not Disney, but DD loves kitties and this one looks like our cat Molly. The pattern is Simplicity 2171.



This is adorable!    I will save your blog to my blog links, and look at it after work today.  The closest thing I have to a blog is my PTR (link in my siggy) - you are more than welcome to join me over there...  Lots of Disboutiquers are there, and lots of them have their own PTRs, as well.  



DisNorth said:


> Been reading through this thread a bit. Everything is just wonderful!  You all are a very inspiring and talented buch of ladies. I'm a quilter and love to expand my horizon a bit to move into clothing. I have a Nephew and 2 Nieces that I would love to sew for.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas, to start Im going to check out You Can Make This. Ill be sure to be back to ask questions. And Lurking, I want to see the photos of all your new creations!



Welcome!!  

D~  <--- Who is making an honest effort to stay caught up.


----------



## DMGeurts

chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.



I missed this...  I love it!!  YOu did a magnificant job!!!   

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> BTW - I have a sewing blog - anyone want to trade blog links?
> 
> http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is a recent outfit - not Disney, but DD loves kitties and this one looks like our cat Molly. The pattern is Simplicity 2171.


I love the kitty outfit.  I am going to check out your blog.  I had one for a while but I didn't enjoy writing it so I stopped.



PurpleEars said:


> I have a feeling that you are right about the Lego shirt. Speaking of which, I have to show what I found on the breakfast table this morning!
> 
> http://www.bensbricks.ca/i_heart_u.php#Heart
> 
> He sneaked down to the kitchen in the middle of the night to set it up! This is one of the many reasons why I  him so much.


That's so sweet!  I love it!  You are definitely going to have to make him a Lego shirt very soon!



DisNorth said:


> Been reading through this thread a bit. Everything is just wonderful!  You all are a very inspiring and talented buch of ladies. I'm a quilter and love to expand my horizon a bit to move into clothing. I have a Nephew and 2 Nieces that I would love to sew for.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas, to start Im going to check out You Can Make This. Ill be sure to be back to ask questions. And Lurking, I want to see the photos of all your new creations!



If you can do quilts, I am sure you can transition to clothes very easily.  I have two nephews and  niece that a sew a lot of things for.  My two daughters are too old to want to wear anything that I make.  Of course the older daughter asked me to make her a Belatrix LaStrange (spelling????) costume.  Why she needs that or why she wants one is something that I can't figure out!  Anyhow, a great place to start is with the Easy Fit pants or the Simply Sweet dress on You Can Make This.



chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


That turned out great!  Can't wait to see the skirt!



VBAndrea said:


> I hate going out in the evenings and leaving dh alone with the kids after he's worked all day.  I have so much fun shopping while the kids are in school but hate it when they're home with me.  We likely save $$$ in the summer b/c I never drag the kids into TJMaxx with me.  They do really well grocery shopping, but not clothes shopping!
> 
> 
> This is the tut I found:
> http://shwinandshwin.blogspot.com/2011/05/pocket-for-my-pocket-shorts-for-boys.html
> And I was going to use it, but I like the larger size pockets you did and I like the pleats in them.  I may have to adapt them though as I want to see if I can fit an applique on them and that might not work with the pleat.  I am doing a print and hopefully solid pocket with an applique.  We shall see.  I will wash my fabric today and maybe get a start. May go to the zoo though as the kids are off school for teacher's conferences so it should be dead at the zoo today.  Of course, the forecast has to be above 60º for me to do an outdoor activity so I best check that.



Just wait until your DD is a little older.  She'll be dragging you out shopping.  That is my older dd's favorite thing to do these days.  She is very fashion and brand conscious.  I guess that's why she doesn't want to wear anything that I make her anymore.

I like the tutorial for these pockets too.  I think having pockets that you can add to the easy fit shorts and pants will make them much more versatile.  It would be very cute to add an applique to a large pocket.  You may be able to fit a 4x4 design on a cargo pocket if you move the pleats further out to the edges and make the center larger.

This sounds like the perfect day to go to the zoo!  I didn't know you had a zoo down in Virginia Beach.  Have a great time!


----------



## tinkbell13

Sandi S said:


>


That is so sweet!



DisNorth said:


> Been reading through this thread a bit. Everything is just wonderful!  You all are a very inspiring and talented buch of ladies. I'm a quilter and love to expand my horizon a bit to move into clothing. I have a Nephew and 2 Nieces that I would love to sew for.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas, to start Im going to check out You Can Make This. Ill be sure to be back to ask questions. And Lurking, I want to see the photos of all your new creations!


Welcome! Where in Canada are you? There are a few other Canadians here.



chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


That looks awesome! Can't wait to see the skirt.


----------



## Meshell2002

VBAndrea said:


> Our school here is only a little over $6K for each child but the one in RI is $12K!  That's why we decided to stay here instead of going back to RI.  Our current school also goes up to 6th grade and there is one within driving distance (though further away) that goes to 8th grade.  I think we will just have to bite the bullet then and switch to a college prep school (those are currently $16K a year).  And I think you're a little off on your college tuition  -- I haven't researched, but I hear it's at least $100K to get an undergrad degree now.
> 
> If we didn't have our current school we'd likely be homeschooling.  My only gripe would be that the kids aren't as dedicated or devoted with me.  I tried preschool homeschooling when we first moved to RI and it was a disaster.
> 
> If you homeschool and need to take your ds to the grocery store make it a learning experience.  We talk about nutrients in fruits and vegetables and my ds loves weighing things and getting an idea of the price in his head based on weight and you can do which is the better deal -- the larger or smaller bottle, etc.  It's easier as they get a little older for things like that too.
> 
> 
> I hate going out in the evenings and leaving dh alone with the kids after he's worked all day.  I have so much fun shopping while the kids are in school but hate it when they're home with me.  We likely save $$$ in the summer b/c I never drag the kids into TJMaxx with me.  They do really well grocery shopping, but not clothes shopping!



Wow, I am looking pretty old when I think about the cost of my college degree (mine was about 30K but I went out of state)....and I graduated in 97 with my bachelors....

Good idea about the field trips.....we go to the zoo with the preschoolers homeschool group and I never thought about the store (though DS reads numbers and likes talking about if we have enough money for a certain toy or not)

I have threatened my kids if they didn't behave I'd take them in the fabric store


----------



## chellewashere

DMGeurts said:


> I missed this...  I love it!!  YOu did a magnificant job!!!
> D~





dianemom2 said:


> That turned out great!  Can't wait to see the skirt!





tinkbell13 said:


> That looks awesome! Can't wait to see the skirt.



Thank you ladies!! Now I just have to learn how to place the applique so I dont sew over when doing the hem 

Placed my first order with Marathon so now Im getting super excited!!


----------



## mandy92

chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.



That looks great!!


----------



## DisNorth

VBAndrea said:


> Welcome!





DMGeurts said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> D~  <--- Who is making an honest effort to stay caught up.





dianemom2 said:


> If you can do quilts, I am sure you can transition to clothes very easily.  I have two nephews and  niece that a sew a lot of things for.  My two daughters are too old to want to wear anything that I make.  Of course the older daughter asked me to make her a Belatrix LaStrange (spelling????) costume.  Why she needs that or why she wants one is something that I can't figure out!  Anyhow, a great place to start is with the Easy Fit pants or the Simply Sweet dress on You Can Make This.



Thanks for the warm welcomes!  




tinkbell13 said:


> Welcome! Where in Canada are you? There are a few other Canadians here.



I'm from a small town in Northern Canada. 

I found some great fabric on sale, including some disney prints (Winnie the pooh, Areil and Mikey!) Now I just have to wait for them to come in the mail. That's the hardest part about online shopping. But no fabric stores here.


----------



## kymmyk13

Need your suggestions on what type of material to use for a floor pillow. DD21 is away at college and they have study groups and such at her house and they dont have enough seating. So i tought I would try to make some pillows and does anyone know where a free pattern might be mainly to help me with size.


----------



## GrammytoMany

kymmyk13 said:


> Need your suggestions on what type of material to use for a floor pillow. DD21 is away at college and they have study groups and such at her house and they dont have enough seating. So i tought I would try to make some pillows and does anyone know where a free pattern might be mainly to help me with size.




Hi,  I came across this site for floor pillows...
http://www.amybutlerdesign.com/products/patterns_display.php?id=31

They look pretty cool looking.  Happy Sewing
Sheila


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Sandi S said:


> LOL - Yes I am...640 pattern reviews and counting
> 
> BTW - I have a sewing blog - anyone want to trade blog links?
> 
> http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/
> 
> This is a recent outfit - not Disney, but DD loves kitties and this one looks like our cat Molly. The pattern is Simplicity 2171.



Super Cute!  I love your blog.  Lots of inspiring outfits there.  I've never been brave enough to sew for myself.  Your dresses are wonderful!



chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.



That is so cool!  I really really want to learn how to do this.  I assume you digitize the edges and embroider it?    Any good tutorials out there?

I've been making bullions til my eyes are crossed.  I'm about half done though!


----------



## chellewashere

mandy92 said:


> That looks great!!



Thank you 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> That is so cool!  I really really want to learn how to do this.  I assume you digitize the edges and embroider it?    Any good tutorials out there?
> 
> I've been making bullions til my eyes are crossed.  I'm about half done though!



Oh no not me. I buy the digitized design from Heather and my machine does the rest


----------



## babynala

Sandi S said:


> This is a recent outfit - not Disney, but DD loves kitties and this one looks like our cat Molly. The pattern is Simplicity 2171.


Cute dress and model!



chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


Great job, happy to see you got your machine working after the issues you had with the first one.  Which machine did you end up getting?  



Meshell2002 said:


> I have threatened my kids if they didn't behave I'd take them in the fabric store



I always tell my DD that I'm going fabric shopping if I want to go out alone.    Is that mean?


----------



## tricia

Sandi S said:


>



Very cute. I always like checking out your blog and reviews cause you do a lot of different patterns.  I like to try new patterns all the time too, it's part of the fun.



DisNorth said:


> :



I was going to ask you where you were from too, but I think someone already did.  Starting with the easy fits or any other CarlaC pattern is the way to go.




chellewashere said:


>



Looks great, can't wait to see the finished skirt.


----------



## Sandi S

Tricia, I love new patterns, too. There are a handful of patterns I occasionally revisit, but I am a pattern junkie. I love trying new ones!

BTW - Anyone here love Pinterest??


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Sandi S said:


> Tricia, I love new patterns, too. There are a handful of patterns I occasionally revisit, but I am a pattern junkie. I love trying new ones!
> 
> BTW - Anyone here love Pinterest??



I  pinterest...I'm spending way too much time on there!!

~Jennifer


----------



## babygus0

Ugghh I had all this muli-quoting thing done and then it wouldn't let me post it because it contains images and I don't have 10 post yet.

Love the pirate outfits, the Sleeping Beauty dress, camping shirts all of it!

Sorry to hear of Zoey's passing.


----------



## babygus0

Meshell2002 said:


> I have threatened my kids if they didn't behave I'd take them in the fabric store



Mine love to go to the fabric store, I try not to take them because it cost me twice as much when they go!


----------



## Sandi S

babygus0 said:


> Mine love to go to the fabric store, I try not to take them because it cost me twice as much when they go!




Mine are pretty good at adding to my bill at the fabric store, too.


----------



## ivey_family

I'm trying to get caught up.  Again.  I've been working like crazy on my vintage Singer, so I haven't been online too much lately.  She's finally all back together, and the motor runs, but she will not sew without a thread nest.  Lots more to do.  *sigh*  I'm ITCHING to do some sewing instead of maintenance work!



Disneymom1218 said:


> I made these 2 yrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to those of you who saw these already.



So cute!



chellewashere said:


> Couple of questions now
> 1. Does anyone know anyone who as an embroidery file for the saying "I dont need Prince Charming I have my daddy" I want to put that on a tshirt for one of our dinners in Disney.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Sorry, I haven't seen this design, but that is a fabulous idea for a shirt!  I'm totally doing that for dd at some point!



SallyfromDE said:


>



Love it!  I think the roses are perfect, but I know what you mean about having a color scheme in mind and not finding what you want!




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - been a rough couple of days this week - surely missing my Zoey girl more than I could imagine.  Thank you for all the kind messages that you have emailed me and sent on Facebook - thank you for understanding that she was more than just my doggie, but my baby, my friend, my companion. We also will say goodbye to Bill's uncle on Monday - he and Zoey died within a few hours of each other on Thursday am - kinda crazy. Uncle Herb was Tim, Eliz and Hannah's grandfather. Thanks for all the prayers.
> 
> Wendy



I'm so sorry for both of your losses, Wendy!




LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> You all said that you like pictures.  I hope you don't mind a progress one.  I just finished the smocking for DD's Mickey outfit, and I'm fixin to start embellishing it with bows, bullion roses, beads, and buttons.  It's not completely even in this photo but I won't do the final blocking of it until after I embellish it.  Does anyone else here smock?



This is GORGEOUS!  Smocking is on my 'must learn" list!  



mphalens said:


> We had a fabulous fabulous time at the Pirate's League on our trip, so when I heard that Keira & her little brother, Cooper, would be doing Pirate's League I jumped at the chance to make them coordinating pirate outfits
> 
> Both outfits together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to make my boys their Valentine's Day shirts.  It's so hard to come up with ideas!!!  I don't have an embroidery machine or a serger . . .



Those both turned out SO terrific!  Those kids will have SO much fun wearing such awesome outfits!

I didn't quote the pics, but your boys' Valentine's shirts were also very cute!



VBAndrea said:


> These are the camping shirts I did for ds's camping sleepover -- for those who didn't read my ds had four friends over for his 10th birthday and instead of goodie bags I embroidered each a t and gave them a flashlight (nice ones, not the dollar store variety).  I made six shirts total so ds had one and dd had one too.  The kids loved them and all wore them right away.  Stupid memeant to take a pic of all of them by the tent and forgot.  I have a couple of pics from the night, but nothing significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a skirt I made dd two years ago but never did a shirt.  Poor pic b/c you can't really see it, but the heart shape on the fabric fits perfectly with HeatherSue's applique heart and thankfully I was able to get it centered perfectly:



Love the camping shirts and your dd's outfit, too!  She looks so cute on that horse!



mandy92 said:


> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely



Great job!  She's going to look adorable!



Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> the orginal dress....too small with a hole by the flower. I'm going to make a clippie out of the flower later.
> 
> finished set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing supply closet door view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics of sewing area later.....the shelves next to the cutting table need a little straightening



LOVE your upcycled outfit!  And your sewing area looks great!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my newest projects.  First are the Lego shirts that I started last week when there was a lot of discussion on here about Lego outfits.  I made the Lego designs to go on the shirts.  I was really happy with how these turned out.  I made on for each of my nephews.



So, when does the "Diane teaches Digitizing to DisBout friends" class start??  LOVE the Lego shirts!



chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.



Super cute!  Can't wait to see the finished skirt!


There are so many MORE new folks in the last couple weeks!  I'm never going to keep everyone straight.    Welcome to you all and share those pics!

Regards,
C.


----------



## miprender

Sandi... I missed grabbing your quote but love the outfit you made!



mandy92 said:


> My daughter fell in love with Sleeping Beauty on our last trip, so I followed the tutorial for the Simply Sweet dress and made this today.  She adores it!!  It was a little nerve wracking at times, and I was afraid my needle would break because the fabrics got a little thick putting the skirt on at the end, but it really is lovely



Adorable. That was DD8's first movie when she was a baby.



Meshell2002 said:


> My most recent sewing....upcycling dress to skirt for DD....and then making her matching shirts. The long sleeved t is an IMKE from MCKL book. The short sleeve was a blank leftover from our trip...since it matched I wanted to use it so she'd have time to wear it before outgrowing it. The letter on the short sleeved is actually for a banner, not sure if I like the "I" but I was playing with the font.
> 
> the orginal dress....too small with a hole by the flower. I'm going to make a clippie out of the flower later.
> 
> finished set



Came out great and nice sewing area. Looks like you have lots of room.



dianemom2 said:


> That set turned out very well.  It was a great use for the dress and will be perfect for spring.  I love that you made a short sleeved shirt and a long sleeved shirt to go with the skirt.
> 
> I just did this Buzz Lightyear outfit for an old friend from high school's nephew.  He is a very tall and thin boy so her sister has trouble finding clothes that fit him right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the lego shirts and the buzz light year shorts. I really need to start putting pockets on my sons pants as they love to fill them up with everything



mphalens said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my Pirate Outfits
> 
> There has been just fabulous piece after fabulous piece on here!!!  Loving it!
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the Star Wars pjs I did for my boys this afternoon... it was PJ Day at their dance studio and I hadn't found the time to sew these up... until I saw their sad little faces when i said I didn't think I'd get them done in time . . . 1 hr later and I had two very happy boys and we were off to class
> 
> I also sewed up some Valentine's shirts for the two of them.  Phalen wore his today because our Homeschool Co-op had its party today.  Finn will wear his tomorrow for his preschool party.
> 
> Phalen's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finn's (front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise pictures of the jammies and the boys in their shirts soon!



 So cute. And can't wait to see what the SW pjs look like



tofubeast said:


> You guys all have mad mad skillz!!!!    Seriously, these outfits etc are just amazing.   I always enjoy peeking at this thread and dreaming of a day that I could post something too.
> 
> I don't know how to sew though. I have thought about picking it up, especially since I have a young child.  My mom lives near by and she could show me how to sew.  I don't want to dare hijack this thread, but I have a question and if you could PM a response (rather than posting here), I would so appreciate it. My question, what would be a good sewing machine for a newbie that isn't insanely expensive, but will do the job and do it well. Would love to have your advice via PM.



 I know walmart has some of the Runway sewing machines that I believe are reasonably priced.



DisNorth said:


> Been reading through this thread a bit. Everything is just wonderful!  You all are a very inspiring and talented buch of ladies. I'm a quilter and love to expand my horizon a bit to move into clothing. I have a Nephew and 2 Nieces that I would love to sew for.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas, to start I’m going to check out You Can Make This. I’ll be sure to be back to ask questions. And Lurking, I want to see the photos of all your new creations!







chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


----------



## miprender

Since they recieved the package today here is the BG outfits I made for some twin boys.
.





<-----sorry for the blurry photo but it was taken on my phone


----------



## cogero

Love the pirate outfits Michelle.

I am off to crash in a few minutes. Wednesdays and Thursdays I spend way to much time driving the kids around.

I am working on a skirt hoping I can finish it tomorrow.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

chellewashere said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no not me. I buy the digitized design from Heather and my machine does the rest



Is she on here or does she have a website?  I will be getting an embroidery machine soon!  



Sandi S said:


> BTW - Anyone here love Pinterest??



I love Pinterest!  



miprender said:


> Since they recieved the package today here is the BG outfits I made for some twin boys.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----sorry for the blurry photo but it was taken on my phone



Sooo cute!  This is exactly what I need an embroidery machine for.  To make the boys shirts to match their sister.  Maybe I'll get DH an embroidery machine for his birthday next week.


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> So, when does the "Diane teaches Digitizing to DisBout friends" class start??  LOVE the Lego shirts!


LOL!  I am definitely still learning.  I'm still trying to figure out pull compensation in my designs.  Once I get that down, I think I will be pretty happy with everything I've learned.  I'll be glad to help anybody else out once I get this totally figured out.  There is definitely a pretty steep learning curve to doing this.  In fact I just ordered another DVD lesson book to help clear up some of the questions that I am still trying to work out.  I also watched a few videos on Youtube but there really isn't much help there.  



miprender said:


> Love the lego shirts and the buzz light year shorts. I really need to start putting pockets on my sons pants as they love to fill them up with everything


My girls are middle schoolers and they still love to fill their pockets with junk!  I always have to check pockets when I do the wash or I find baggies of rubber bands for their braces, chapsticks, lip glosses, paper clips, erasers, etc in my washing machine!  

Andrea posted another tutorial for adding pockets to a shorts pattern and I want to try that style.  I made some bowling shirts for my nephew's birthday.  I was thinking I might whip up a pair of shorts for him to experiment with some pockets.  I hope that I can fit in making some shorts for him.  He has down syndrome and at almost 7 he is still in diapers. A lot of  regular shorts don't fit him to well with diapers under them.  The easy fit shorts are looser and have more room in them.



miprender said:


> Since they recieved the package today here is the BG outfits I made for some twin boys.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----sorry for the blurry photo but it was taken on my phone


Those are so cute!  I love how they turned out.


----------



## Pocahontis

Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?


----------



## hedge333

Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.


----------



## Sandi S

Thought I'd share - this is one of my Pinterest boards: Disney Inspiration - using it to get ideas for sewing Disney


----------



## cogero

Pocahontis said:


> Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?



Here is a link to a free download by Carla C explaining the ins and outs of button holes  

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/free/Free-ButtonHole-Basics.htm



hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.



Fabulous job/ Everything is so cute.



Sandi S said:


> Thought I'd share - this is one of my Pinterest boards: Disney Inspiration - using it to get ideas for sewing Disney



Going to follow this once I get on pinterest. I seriously try to limit my time there because otherwise I am there for hours on end.


----------



## VBAndrea

chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


Fabulous!  I already am envisioning the finished product!



DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I  pinterest...I'm spending way too much time on there!!
> 
> ~Jennifer


I found it was helpful to make a pinned it / did it category.  All I was doing was pinning all these great things.  I set a goal of making one thing I pinned per week.  It's very helpful for me!



miprender said:


> Since they recieved the package today here is the BG outfits I made for some twin boys.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----sorry for the blurry photo but it was taken on my phone


I'm glad your photo her is bigger -- I can now see the pattern on the shorts!  Cool fabric!  Let me guess where that came from!!!  (Still need to call and get some more Beatle's fabric but I'm trying hard not to buy fabric and my latest BG has been a complete flop there!).



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Is she on here or does she have a website?  I will be getting an embroidery machine soon!


HeatherSue has a website.
http://froufroubyheathersue.com/



dianemom2 said:


> My girls are middle schoolers and they still love to fill their pockets with junk!  I always have to check pockets when I do the wash or I find baggies of rubber bands for their braces, chapsticks, lip glosses, paper clips, erasers, etc in my washing machine!
> 
> Andrea posted another tutorial for adding pockets to a shorts pattern and I want to try that style.  I made some bowling shirts for my nephew's birthday.  I was thinking I might whip up a pair of shorts for him to experiment with some pockets.  I hope that I can fit in making some shorts for him.  He has down syndrome and at almost 7 he is still in diapers. A lot of  regular shorts don't fit him to well with diapers under them.  The easy fit shorts are looser and have more room in them.


My boss's stepdaughter was being taught to do laundry by her father (who is an .... well, I am not allowed to use words like that on this site so let's just say he's not the greatest guy).  My boss stepped in and told them to be sure to always check pockets.  She got groaned at.  In the second load the child did she washed her Ipod (I think she was around 10 years old when that happened).  My ds is 10 now and I've washed a couple of things -- mostly rocks, coins and pieces of paper.

Isn't that great that you can sew for your dn and accommodate sizes.  I agree that adding some various style pockets to the easy fits make them look more like realistic shorts rather than pj bottoms.  I have only ever used the pattern for my ds for pjs.  DD has a couple of pairs of capris from when she was younger, but now she just gets pj's as well.  I'm excited to start my BG shorts, but now I realized I have to go out and buy pocket fabric as well since I don't have any in my stash   And I need to buy t's too!



Pocahontis said:


> Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?


With my machine I go over the button hole twice.  Make the button hole, do not remove the fabric or cut the thread, just redo it a second time.  And cut with an exacto knife or a razor blade.  Hopefully that will help with yours -- it's makes a big difference on mine going over it twice.



hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.


Fabulous work!  Everything turned out awesome!  You are going to have some happy kids!


----------



## dianemom2

hedge333 said:


>


Everything looks great!  I love the Snow White and Cinderella dresses the most but everything turned out great!



VBAndrea said:


> My boss's stepdaughter was being taught to do laundry by her father (who is an .... well, I am not allowed to use words like that on this site so let's just say he's not the greatest guy).  My boss stepped in and told them to be sure to always check pockets.  She got groaned at.  In the second load the child did she washed her Ipod (I think she was around 10 years old when that happened).  My ds is 10 now and I've washed a couple of things -- mostly rocks, coins and pieces of paper.
> 
> Isn't that great that you can sew for your dn and accommodate sizes.  I agree that adding some various style pockets to the easy fits make them look more like realistic shorts rather than pj bottoms.  I have only ever used the pattern for my ds for pjs.  DD has a couple of pairs of capris from when she was younger, but now she just gets pj's as well.  I'm excited to start my BG shorts, but now I realized I have to go out and buy pocket fabric as well since I don't have any in my stash   And I need to buy t's too!


Luckily we've never washed an ipod but I have found them in pockets.  I did wash my own cell phone a few years ago.  I was actually able to dry it out and use it again for a year before the battery went bad and I had to replace it.

I have used the easy fits to make shorts and capris for younger kids.  My daughters have used the pattern to make pajama pants for themselves.  I do think that adding the pockets is going to make the pattern more versatile.

Sorry you have to go and buy fabric.  I have been very good about trying to use up my stash lately so I know how you feel.

My older DD has lost TWO winter coats in the past week.  On Saturday she went to a bat mitzvah and the brand new pea coat that I bought her was taken.  It had been hanging on a coat rack in the foyer at the restaurant during the party and it wasn't there when she went to leave.  Then Tuesday night she went to religious school and left her North Face winter coat there.  I hope that I can go by and get that coat.  If not, I will have to see if she can make it through the rest of the winter by layer her fleece jacket with a sweatshirt.


----------



## Meshell2002

Sandi S said:


> Mine are pretty good at adding to my bill at the fabric store, too.





babygus0 said:


> Mine love to go to the fabric store, I try not to take them because it cost me twice as much when they go!



That's why DH can't go with me to the fabric store.....I have a stash but he is a horder.....the last time we went he bought about 8 yards of SW fabric! and we don't have a trip coming anytime soon.



Pocahontis said:


> Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?



Even on my computerized machine I still have to cut the middle fabric myself. I do place a small square of tear away stabilizer under the area first (for embroidery but I keep lots of scraps around from other projects). To cut the middle I use a seam ripper and just do a little at a time. make sure you follow your machine instructions fo rmaking button holes they are all different.



Sandi S said:


> Thought I'd share - this is one of my Pinterest boards: Disney Inspiration - using it to get ideas for sewing Disney



thanks! I'm going to check this out.


trying to finish another project today....I've got a slew of stuff for the spring craft booth (money raiser for the church sewing ministry.....everything is from donated fabric so it can be challenging) When I finish that I've got to start on my kitchen window treatment. DH is finishing up the painting this weekend


----------



## SallyfromDE

Pocahontis said:


> Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?



I put a pin at each end, where the opening should be, use the seam ripper to cut along the fabric. The pin will keep you from accidently slipping into your stitches for the button hole. The I put Fray Check along the cut fabric to keep it from fraying or the any stitches pulling out if I cut some. 



hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.



Everything is adorable!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Sandi S said:


> Thought I'd share - this is one of my Pinterest boards: Disney Inspiration - using it to get ideas for sewing Disney



Nice board!  You and I have a couple of the same things pinned.    I have a Disney outfit board also.  

I also found Heather Sue's site through your board!  



I'm at a stand still on my smocking today until the moon glow beads I ordered come in.  Then I'll stitch those puppies on and I'll be done with the Mickey outfit smocking!  Woohoo!  I need to work on some vintage Mickey pillows that I'm making for a friend of mine.  So, that's on the agenda for the day.  

What are you all sewing/planning today?


----------



## PatchPixie

hedge333, your stuff is super cute!! 

I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
 Just a few springy skirts and a top:






This one could be seen as Cindy inspired - a cute rag-a-muffin ensemble  :





An earthy twirly skirt for mama:





A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!


----------



## mandy92

hedge333 said:


>



Cute!!!

I just ordered a Brother SE 400.  
I can't wait for it to come!  I've already shopped at Heather Sue's applique shop, and I am ready to take my Disney sewing to a whole new level!


----------



## cogero

mandy92 said:


> Cute!!!
> 
> I just ordered a Brother SE 400.
> I can't wait for it to come!  I've already shopped at Heather Sue's applique shop, and I am ready to take my Disney sewing to a whole new level!



Good Luck. I loved my SE 400


----------



## SallyfromDE

PatchPixie said:


> hedge333, your stuff is super cute!!
> 
> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be seen as Cindy inspired - a cute rag-a-muffin ensemble  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An earthy twirly skirt for mama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!



I love everything. Are you using vintage mats? I like the jumper style pattern your working with to.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I've done a Walmart search in the past without luck. Today I went to Creative Cuts from FB, and found this link. I don't think I've seen some of these fabrics. I love the pirates. And I don't think I've seen the Tink sitting on the spool of thread. I might need that for my handbag!! 

http://www.walmart.com/browse/_/N-9...sein=true&catNavId=667479&ic=48_0&ref=+430099


----------



## dancer_mom

Does anyone know what color dress Minnie Mouse has on at Disney Hollywood Studios right now.  I am planning outfits for our first trip with our 3 kids and want to make sure my little girl matches her.  Does she wear a pink hollywood outfit??  If so I think I will make her the pink polka dot outfit as opposed to the red one.  Thanks guys.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Anyone have the Brother 770D?  Do you think I'll be happy with it set up as my embroidery only machine? 

Anything better?  I'm looking for under 1K and at least 5x7.

Thanks!


----------



## DisNorth

I can't put pictures or links in my post yet!



hedge333 said:


> I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.


Everything is great but I especialy like the prince charming shirt, so clever!



PatchPixie said:


> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:


Love the fabric you used! They all look so great



SallyfromDE said:


> I've done a Walmart search in the past without luck. Today I went to Creative Cuts from FB, and found this link. I don't think I've seen some of these fabrics. I love the pirates. And I don't think I've seen the Tink sitting on the spool of thread. I might need that for my handbag!!


Has anyone seen disney fabric in walmart in Canada lately? We can't order from the US site, but there are some very nice prints there. Won't be near a Walmart till May but would love to know if I should be checking out Walmart for fabric.


----------



## dianemom2

I am so excited!  The double curved, left handed embroidery scissors that I special ordered just arrived.  Am I a sewing geek or what!


----------



## RMAMom

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Anyone have the Brother 770D?  Do you think I'll be happy with it set up as my embroidery only machine?
> 
> Anything better?  I'm looking for under 1K and at least 5x7.
> 
> Thanks!



Do you mean the PE 770? That is what a lot of us have, I love mine!


----------



## Sandi S

Pocahontis said:


> Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?



I use a seam ripper to open my button holes.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> I am so excited!  The double curved, left handed embroidery scissors that I special ordered just arrived.  Am I a sewing geek or what!



I'm left handed also, and I don't blame you for being excited!  I have a pair of Ginger left handed scissors for fabric that I love, but it iritates me that the cover for them is still made for the right handed pair and I have to jam the screw into it.  Beggers can't be choosers though...    Enjoy your new scissors!  



RMAMom said:


> Do you mean the PE 770? That is what a lot of us have, I love mine!



Yes, that's what I mean.  I'd been looking at so many, that I lost track of my numbers.  So, you love it?  What software do you use for editing and digitizing? I almost convinced to get it...now I just have to convince DH.


----------



## RMAMom

Sandi S said:


> I use a seam ripper to open my button holes.



Me too!

I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

OK, I'm reading on Amazon that the PE-770 will not read the Brother Disney cards.  Is this true?  I'm not sure I'd even use them anyway though, but having them available was one reason I was leaning towards Brother to begin with.  What say you?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

my granddaughter Liberty Elayna my 9yh grandchild, 19 weeks 3 days...you can see her profile ,cute lil nose and lips and that fist up at her head like  " you are giving me a headache!"  hehe





she already has more clothes than i do!!!  between me and the thrift store finds and her other g'parents she is set! this is their 1st so they are going all out! 
                                                  ~Beth~


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.


love it all but especially the snow white and cindy/prince set!!! very cool prince shirt!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

PatchPixie said:


> hedge333, your stuff is super cute!!
> 
> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be seen as Cindy inspired - a cute rag-a-muffin ensemble  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An earthy twirly skirt for mama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!


*wow love your style! are those vintage pieces on the skirt apron and pockets? looks like the stuff i collect at the thrift store to someday add to something..i love the vintage/shabby chich look...sooo pretty! thank you for sharing! ~Beth~.*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

RMAMom said:


> Me too!
> 
> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!


*congradulations!!!! it's the best jobin the world isn't it??!! my 9th is on her way! so i will have 6 girls and 2 boys and one girl grandangel,Caroline....whom i will one day see again! *


----------



## tricia

DisNorth said:


> I can't put pictures or links in my post yet!
> 
> 
> Everything is great but I especialy like the prince charming shirt, so clever!
> 
> 
> Love the fabric you used! They all look so great
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen disney fabric in walmart in Canada lately? We can't order from the US site, but there are some very nice prints there. Won't be near a Walmart till May but would love to know if I should be checking out Walmart for fabric.



Been awhile since I have seen Disney fabric in Canada, or at least Ontario.  There are usually some prints in fabricland, but again, it depends on the province.  I know there is only Winnie the pooh around here, but I think someone on here has seen more in the western provinces. I still check every walmart I go in, but haven't had much luck lately. And I have NEVER seen character Creative Cuts in Ontario.


----------



## dianemom2

RMAMom said:


> Me too!
> 
> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!


Congratulations!  That's very exciting news!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> OK, I'm reading on Amazon that the PE-770 will not read the Brother Disney cards.  Is this true?  I'm not sure I'd even use them anyway though, but having them available was one reason I was leaning towards Brother to begin with.  What say you?


Most of us don't use the Brother Disney cards.  We mostly buy our designs from some of the great digitizers that are around.  Of course  you can always digitize your own designs too since I saw you were asking about software.  From what I've seen, most of the Brother cards are straight embroidery.  I certainly prefer applique for most of my projects.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my granddaughter Liberty Elayna my 9yh grandchild, 19 weeks 3 days...you can see her profile ,cute lil nose and lips and that fist up at her head like  " you are giving me a headache!"  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she already has more clothes than i do!!!  between me and the thrift store finds and her other g'parents she is set! this is their 1st so they are going all out!
> ~Beth~


I am sure she is going to be a real cutie pie!  Congratulations to your family.  How is the sewing on the nursery set coming along?


----------



## babygus0

RMAMom said:


> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## babygus0

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my granddaughter Liberty Elayna my 9yh grandchild, 19 weeks 3 days...you can see her profile ,cute lil nose and lips and that fist up at her head like  " you are giving me a headache!"  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she already has more clothes than i do!!!  between me and the thrift store finds and her other g'parents she is set! this is their 1st so they are going all out!
> ~Beth~




Congrats! It's way to easy to buy and sew for girls!


----------



## VBAndrea

PatchPixie said:


> hedge333, your stuff is super cute!!
> 
> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be seen as Cindy inspired - a cute rag-a-muffin ensemble  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An earthy twirly skirt for mama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!


Lovely work.  The peace dress and the skirt with the butterfly fabric and flower on it are my favorites.  



SallyfromDE said:


> I've done a Walmart search in the past without luck. Today I went to Creative Cuts from FB, and found this link. I don't think I've seen some of these fabrics. I love the pirates. And I don't think I've seen the Tink sitting on the spool of thread. I might need that for my handbag!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/browse/_/N-9...sein=true&catNavId=667479&ic=48_0&ref=+430099


It says the Tink on the spool is out of stock.  Michelle just used that pirate fabric.  Our Walmart has neither -- as a matter of fact, since our Wally became a SuperWally the Dis fabric selection has highly deteriorated 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Yes, that's what I mean.  I'd been looking at so many, that I lost track of my numbers.  So, you love it?  What software do you use for editing and digitizing? I almost convinced to get it...now I just have to convince DH.


I love my PE 770.  I just buy designs -- I don't digitize or edit anything.  Have you looked at Heather Sue's site?  She has tons of great applique design.  I just do searches for what she doesn't have.



RMAMom said:


> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!


Congrats!  So I take it this is your dd's first?  Is she going to find out the gender?


----------



## PatchPixie

Congrats on baby Liberty, grandma!!! 	  

Yes, I LOVE vintage fabric and embroidery!!!  

I seam rip button holes, too. 

Thanks for the kind words 

One of these days I need to research all this fancy new age digitizing and what-not!! I am *so* old skool (and clueless!) So, these gorgeous appliques are digitized? Hmmmmm..... neato!


----------



## PurpleEars

chellewashere said:


> I did it!! My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.



Great job! Can't wait to see the finished product!



VBAndrea said:


> Awe!!!!  How sweet!  I must show my ds your dh's creations.  DS loves playing on the site where you design things, though he never actually puts together what he designs.





dianemom2 said:


> That's so sweet!  I love it!  You are definitely going to have to make him a Lego shirt very soon!



Thanks! He is beaming now that I told him that "the girls from the sewing board" liked it!



DisNorth said:


> I'm from a small town in Northern Canada.
> 
> I found some great fabric on sale, including some disney prints (Winnie the pooh, Areil and Mikey!) Now I just have to wait for them to come in the mail. That's the hardest part about online shopping. But no fabric stores here.



Welcome! I have had some luck getting Disney prints at the Fabricland here (Western Canada), though selection is limited. They tend not to stock Mickey/Minnie fabric too often or maybe they are so popular that they are all gone before I get my hands on them.



miprender said:


> <-----sorry for the blurry photo but it was taken on my phone



Cute! Thank you for making them for this special family!



dianemom2 said:


> My girls are middle schoolers and they still love to fill their pockets with junk!  I always have to check pockets when I do the wash or I find baggies of rubber bands for their braces, chapsticks, lip glosses, paper clips, erasers, etc in my washing machine!



I had to laugh at that because I ruined a tube of lipstick through the wash earlier this month. Thankfully nothing else was ruined. I have been doing laundry since I was like 12 and the time I forgot to check the pockets is the time I left something in there.



Pocahontis said:


> Ok, so I am working on outfits for my family for our first ever trip to WDW. And after finishing the first item, a Buzz &  woody button up shirt for my 4yr old, I have a question. How do I make the button holes look better? I only have a regular sewing machine on which I attach the button hole foot. When I make the button hole the fabric is still attached in the center, and when I try to cut it out everything starts looking ratty. I have tried an xacto to cut the fabric and it did look a little better but still not very good. Is there a secret to making pretty button holes?



One more idea - did you use interfacing on at least one layer of the material?



hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.



Welcome! Great job on those outfits!



PatchPixie said:


> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be seen as Cindy inspired - a cute rag-a-muffin ensemble  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An earthy twirly skirt for mama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!



Nice outfits! I like it that you made something for yourself too!



dancer_mom said:


> Does anyone know what color dress Minnie Mouse has on at Disney Hollywood Studios right now.  I am planning outfits for our first trip with our 3 kids and want to make sure my little girl matches her.  Does she wear a pink hollywood outfit??  If so I think I will make her the pink polka dot outfit as opposed to the red one.  Thanks guys.



I think she had the red dress the last time I saw her at Studios.



RMAMom said:


> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!



Congrats!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> OK, I'm reading on Amazon that the PE-770 will not read the Brother Disney cards.  Is this true?  I'm not sure I'd even use them anyway though, but having them available was one reason I was leaning towards Brother to begin with.  What say you?



Most of us don't use the Brother cards anyway. We tend to buy our designs from a number of digitizers.


Our August trip is actually taking place! We booked the plane tickets last night (more than what we wanted to pay but we doubt we will see a lower price). I have to decide where we want to eat and make dining reservations as the reservation window is coming up very soon. Any good suggestions? The "new to us" place I want to try this time is Tusker House for dinner, as well as 50's Prime Time Cafe. We are going back to a few old faves like 'Ohana, Chefs de France, Akershus and Coral Reef. We have decided to call this trip "our perfect 10 trip" - Our 10th trip to Disney World for 10 days to celebrate our 10th anniversary!


----------



## ivey_family

miprender said:


> Since they recieved the package today here is the BG outfits I made for some twin boys.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----sorry for the blurry photo but it was taken on my phone



Love it!  That Jack Sparrow fabric is fabulous!



hedge333 said:


>



Everything has turned out great so far!  I love the princess inspired dresses!



Sandi S said:


> Thought I'd share - this is one of my Pinterest boards: Disney Inspiration - using it to get ideas for sewing Disney



Ooo!  Thanks!  I don't spend much time on Pinterest, but this is a great idea!




PatchPixie said:


> hedge333, your stuff is super cute!!
> 
> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:



Lots of cute pieces!  Great job!



RMAMom said:


> Me too!
> 
> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!



How wonderful!  Congratulations!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my granddaughter Liberty Elayna my 9yh grandchild, 19 weeks 3 days...you can see her profile ,cute lil nose and lips and that fist up at her head like  " you are giving me a headache!"  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she already has more clothes than i do!!!  between me and the thrift store finds and her other g'parents she is set! this is their 1st so they are going all out!
> ~Beth~



Awww!  How sweet!  You're not excited about this, are you?  



Flora - I lost your quote, but congrats on booking!  We haven't been too adventurous with restaurants.  We're Chef Mickey's fanatics, but that's been about it.  Last trip we tried Mama Melrose for the Fantasmic package and it was loved it!  I had the osso bucco.  Yumm-O!  I would definitely go back there again!


Button holes - I usually douse mine with Fray Block and let it dry before cutting them open with my seam ripper.

Regards,
C.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Hi everybody! I've been looking for a deal on an embroidery machine and I think I might have found one. It's only a 4x4 but I was reading reviews and one lady said that you can break a bigger design into smaller parts and do the embroidery or applique  in sections. She said to use a bigger hoop to avoid re-hooping. Would that really work? If so, how hard would it be? I figured if anyone could answer this it would be one of you!  .     

Thanks in advance!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## DisNorth

tricia said:


> Been awhile since I have seen Disney fabric in Canada, or at least Ontario.  There are usually some prints in fabricland, but again, it depends on the province.  I know there is only Winnie the pooh around here, but I think someone on here has seen more in the western provinces. I still check every walmart I go in, but haven't had much luck lately. And I have NEVER seen character Creative Cuts in Ontario.


That's too bad, they look like they have some super cute creative cuts with Tinker bell and Tiana. 



PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I have had some luck getting Disney prints at the Fabricland here (Western Canada), though selection is limited. They tend not to stock Mickey/Minnie fabric too often or maybe they are so popular that they are all gone before I get my hands on them.



Thanks for the welcome! I'll be checking out fabricland when I'm in Edmonton in May, hopfuly they have some Disney in stock.


----------



## chellewashere

babynala said:


> Great job, happy to see you got your machine working after the issues you had with the first one.  Which machine did you end up getting?



thanks!! Its the Singer Futura Quattro. Same one I had that didnt work. Just so happy it didnt turn out to be operator error 



tricia said:


> Looks great, can't wait to see the finished skirt.


Thank you.



ivey_family said:


> Super cute!  Can't wait to see the finished skirt!



Thanks 



miprender said:


>


thanks!!




hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.



Awesome. Love it!!



VBAndrea said:


> Fabulous!  I already am envisioning the finished product!
> 
> 
> I found it was helpful to make a pinned it / did it category.  All I was doing was pinning all these great things.  I set a goal of making one thing I pinned per week.  It's very helpful for me!



thanks. 
I love pintrest. Little too addictive  Great job on making things you find on it. Im still in the process of just trying to find cute stuff and follow folks with cute things 



PatchPixie said:


> hedge333, your stuff is super cute!!
> 
> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be seen as Cindy inspired - a cute rag-a-muffin ensemble  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An earthy twirly skirt for mama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!


Great job!!



RMAMom said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!



Congrats!! You must be soooo excited.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my granddaughter Liberty Elayna my 9yh grandchild, 19 weeks 3 days...you can see her profile ,cute lil nose and lips and that fist up at her head like  " you are giving me a headache!"  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she already has more clothes than i do!!!  between me and the thrift store finds and her other g'parents she is set! this is their 1st so they are going all out!
> ~Beth~


Aww how sweet



PurpleEars said:


> Great job! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> Our August trip is actually taking place! We booked the plane tickets last night (more than what we wanted to pay but we doubt we will see a lower price). I have to decide where we want to eat and make dining reservations as the reservation window is coming up very soon. Any good suggestions? The "new to us" place I want to try this time is Tusker House for dinner, as well as 50's Prime Time Cafe. We are going back to a few old faves like 'Ohana, Chefs de France, Akershus and Coral Reef. We have decided to call this trip "our perfect 10 trip" - Our 10th trip to Disney World for 10 days to celebrate our 10th anniversary!



Thanks.
We are going in Sept for our 10th anniversary. Have a fantastic trip


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> Our August trip is actually taking place! We booked the plane tickets last night (more than what we wanted to pay but we doubt we will see a lower price). I have to decide where we want to eat and make dining reservations as the reservation window is coming up very soon. Any good suggestions? The "new to us" place I want to try this time is Tusker House for dinner, as well as 50's Prime Time Cafe. We are going back to a few old faves like 'Ohana, Chefs de France, Akershus and Coral Reef. We have decided to call this trip "our perfect 10 trip" - Our 10th trip to Disney World for 10 days to celebrate our 10th anniversary!



Years ago we ate at Brown Derby and loved it.  But that was before I was married and when my sister still lived in Florida -- so at least 15 years ago.  Chefs de France is a favorite and we love Coral Reef but I see they are on your list.  I can't remember the name off hand -- maybe Jinko's? -- at AKL is fabulous.  Sadly I wasn't feeling well the night we ate there so didn't really get to enjoy it like I wished I was able to.

Congrats on your upcoming 10th!!!!  We will be celebrating #13 this year!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody! I've been looking for a deal on an embroidery machine and I think I might have found one. It's only a 4x4 but I was reading reviews and one lady said that you can break a bigger design into smaller parts and do the embroidery or applique  in sections. She said to use a bigger hoop to avoid re-hooping. Would that really work? If so, how hard would it be? I figured if anyone could answer this it would be one of you!  .
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I think you would have to have the ability to digitize the designs so you can break them in half.  I know Rubber Ducky Ranch has done it with some of her large designs, but she digitizes them.  Also, make sure the larger hoop is able to attach in the machine and have full movement.  I personally would be very leery of trying something like that and getting good results.  Hopefully someone with actual experience can chime in.


----------



## NiniMorris

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody! I've been looking for a deal on an embroidery machine and I think I might have found one. It's only a 4x4 but I was reading reviews and one lady said that you can break a bigger design into smaller parts and do the embroidery or applique  in sections. She said to use a bigger hoop to avoid re-hooping. Would that really work? If so, how hard would it be? I figured if anyone could answer this it would be one of you!  .
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Ummm... yes and no!

It can be done, but not very easily.  Really, Really, REALLY hard to rehoop back the same way! (unless you use a repositionable hoop)  The problem is the repositionable hoop is 5 inches wide... I'm not sure if the 4x4 machines would let it sit right.  I know most of the repositionable hoops are made for machines that are 5x7.   They are just longer than 7 inches....


Personally, I would hold out for a 5x7 hoop.  This size will work on an adult shirt...as well as a child's shirt.  

As for breaking down larger sized designs...you HAVE to have the software to do it.  If you attempt to put a larger design into a 4x4 machine it will NOT stitch out...the machine will recognize that it is too large and make you do something about it.  

Adding the cost of the software to your package will probably cost more than the machine with the 5x7 hoop and then you have to learn how to do it...

Rubber Ducky does have a couple of designs that are made to be broken down...but I do believe they start out as a 5 x 7...not a 4x4....


Nini


----------



## RMAMom

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *congradulations!!!! it's the best jobin the world isn't it??!! my 9th is on her way! so i will have 6 girls and 2 boys and one girl grandangel,Caroline....whom i will one day see again! *





dianemom2 said:


> Congratulations!  That's very exciting news!





babygus0 said:


> Congratulations!





VBAndrea said:


> Congrats!  So I take it this is your dd's first?  Is she going to find out the gender?





PurpleEars said:


> Congrats!





ivey_family said:


> How wonderful!  Congratulations!C.





chellewashere said:


> Congrats!! You must be soooo excited.



Thank you everyone, we are all very excited! This is her first baby, she is 16 weeks and we found out this week that she is having a boy. I have to admit I had a fleeting feeling of sadness over the loss of all things ruffles and twirly when I heard it was a boy but that was sewing sadness, I am thrilled to welcome another Grandson!!


----------



## tinkbell13

PurpleEars said:


> Welcome! I have had some luck getting Disney prints at the Fabricland here (Western Canada), though selection is limited. They tend not to stock Mickey/Minnie fabric too often or maybe they are so popular that they are all gone before I get my hands on them.


We have 3 Fabriclands here and none of them had any Disney fabric when I looked a couple of weeks ago. They looked sideways at me when I asked about if they ever got any in! I think we are going to the US last weekend of February and I might just have to check out a couple of fabric stores while we are there.



PurpleEars said:


> Our August trip is actually taking place! We booked the plane tickets last night (more than what we wanted to pay but we doubt we will see a lower price). I have to decide where we want to eat and make dining reservations as the reservation window is coming up very soon. Any good suggestions? The "new to us" place I want to try this time is Tusker House for dinner, as well as 50's Prime Time Cafe. We are going back to a few old faves like 'Ohana, Chefs de France, Akershus and Coral Reef. We have decided to call this trip "our perfect 10 trip" - Our 10th trip to Disney World for 10 days to celebrate our 10th anniversary!


Yay! We are doing a Tusker House dinner in March and it is a new one for us too. I'll let you know how we like it. We loved 50's Prime Time Cafe when we went the last time and we are going again this trip. 'Ohana is one of our faves too. Haven't tried the others you mentioned, we are saving them for future trips!



GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody! I've been looking for a deal on an embroidery machine and I think I might have found one. It's only a 4x4 but I was reading reviews and one lady said that you can break a bigger design into smaller parts and do the embroidery or applique  in sections. She said to use a bigger hoop to avoid re-hooping. Would that really work? If so, how hard would it be? I figured if anyone could answer this it would be one of you!  .
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


I just recently bought my embroidery machine. I went with the Brother PE770 after reading a lot of posts on here and talking with several ladies in a local store. One of them went the 4x4 hoop route and bought the repositionable hoop. I think she said it fit on the machine but wouldn't take the design she put in it unless she altered it to fit in a 4x hoop and the side of the hoop hit the machine when it tried to stitch out a 4x4 design. She said she ended up selling the machine within a few months and bought a 5x7 machine which she is really happy with.



NiniMorris said:


> Ummm... yes and no!
> 
> It can be done, but not very easily.  Really, Really, REALLY hard to rehoop back the same way! (unless you use a repositionable hoop)  The problem is the repositionable hoop is 5 inches wide... I'm not sure if the 4x4 machines would let it sit right.  I know most of the repositionable hoops are made for machines that are 5x7.   They are just longer than 7 inches....
> 
> Personally, I would hold out for a 5x7 hoop.  This size will work on an adult shirt...as well as a child's shirt.
> 
> As for breaking down larger sized designs...you HAVE to have the software to do it.  If you attempt to put a larger design into a 4x4 machine it will NOT stitch out...the machine will recognize that it is too large and make you do something about it.
> 
> Adding the cost of the software to your package will probably cost more than the machine with the 5x7 hoop and then you have to learn how to do it...
> 
> Nini


Yep, what Nini says!


----------



## Meshell2002

dianemom2 said:


> I am so excited!  The double curved, left handed embroidery scissors that I special ordered just arrived.  Am I a sewing geek or what!



i feel you pain, was left handed until a certain injury forced me to use the right...now I use both 



SallyfromDE said:


> I've done a Walmart search in the past without luck. Today I went to Creative Cuts from FB, and found this link. I don't think I've seen some of these fabrics. I love the pirates. And I don't think I've seen the Tink sitting on the spool of thread. I might need that for my handbag!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/browse/_/N-9...sein=true&catNavId=667479&ic=48_0&ref=+430099



those are cute!



RMAMom said:


> Me too!
> 
> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!







DISNEYJAZZ said:


> my granddaughter Liberty Elayna my 9yh grandchild, 19 weeks 3 days...you can see her profile ,cute lil nose and lips and that fist up at her head like  " you are giving me a headache!"  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she already has more clothes than i do!!!  between me and the thrift store finds and her other g'parents she is set! this is their 1st so they are going all out!
> ~Beth~


----------



## cogero

Mary Congrats on your daughters Pregnancy that is exciting.

I am at work and any plans I had for working on anything Disney Related are going nowhere  I have a crazy busy day here.


----------



## kymmyk13

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi,  I came across this site for floor pillows...
> http://www.amybutlerdesign.com/products/patterns_display.php?id=31
> 
> They look pretty cool looking.  Happy Sewing
> Sheila



Thanks so much they are so cute


----------



## graceesmom

I am a complete novice at sewing/embroidery so forgive me for naive questions.  I am considering purchasing a combo sewing/embroider machine so that I can do my own monograms for my child's clothes, towels, gifts, etc. and of course for all our disney outfits.  

Basically I would like to be able to monogram, sew some appliques on (I don't need a machine to die cut the apliques) and make some simple dresses or sew some embellishments on clothing.

I've seen some entry level machines for around $500, but they have maximum embroidery area of 4 in. x 4 in.  That doesn't seem like enough space to even put a name on a t-shirt.  If the machine says 4x4 maximum embroidery area can you use larger hoops on it or does that mean that is the largest area you can embroider no matter what?

I don't need to create borders on skirts or anything (yet), but I want to make sure I'm not buying something that I can't use.

I found a used (traded in for upgrade) Brother Innov-is NV-1250 at a sewing store in town.  They are asking $1800 for it.  It comes with 2 additional Disney embroidery sets (can choose for a bunch of different sets).  It has 3 size hoops with it 4x4, 5x7 and one larger than that.  I have no idea if that is even a good deal or if I should invest that amount of money having no experience in this area.

Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## weluvdizne

Sandi S said:


> BTW - I have a sewing blog - anyone want to trade blog links?
> 
> http://mamamademine.blogspot.com/


Checked out your blog...very cool.  I like that you make things for yourself, too.  Love all your creations.  Your dd and her dress are very cute.  



PurpleEars said:


> I have a feeling that you are right about the Lego shirt. Speaking of which, I have to show what I found on the breakfast table this morning!
> 
> http://www.bensbricks.ca/i_heart_u.php#Heart


How sweet!   I checked out his other builds and they are very impressive!  He's talented!


chellewashere said:


> I did it!!  My first big applique. Now to turn it into the Insa skirt.


Nice Job! Glad this machine is working out for you!  Can't wait to see your Insa.


babygus0 said:


> Mine love to go to the fabric store, I try not to take them because it cost me twice as much when they go!


Totally agree.  Quick stop at Joann's yesterday for 1/4 yard of grey fabric, cost me $85.  My dh and 3 kids tagged along for the ride



dianemom2 said:


> I am so excited!  The double curved, left handed embroidery scissors that I special ordered just arrived.  Am I a sewing geek or what!


LOL!  It's fun to get excited about the little things, isn't it?  At least here, we all get it.  Tell anyone else, and they might think you need some intervention



Sandi S said:


> I use a seam ripper to open my button holes.


That's what I do, and have never had any problems. 


RMAMom said:


> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!


Awesome news!  My parents had 6 other grandchildren by the time my first was born.  However, they all lived out of town, so it was a whole new experience with my kids, since they were in town.  Congrats to you and your dd.  Hope it's a healthy pregnancy for mom and baby!


PurpleEars said:


> One more idea - did you use interfacing on at least one layer of the material?
> 
> Our August trip is actually taking place! We booked the plane tickets last night (more than what we wanted to pay but we doubt we will see a lower price). I have to decide where we want to eat and make dining reservations as the reservation window is coming up very soon. Any good suggestions? The "new to us" place I want to try this time is Tusker House for dinner, as well as 50's Prime Time Cafe. We are going back to a few old faves like 'Ohana, Chefs de France, Akershus and Coral Reef. We have decided to call this trip "our perfect 10 trip" - Our 10th trip to Disney World for 10 days to celebrate our 10th anniversary!


Interfacing definitely helps with the button holes.  

Congrats to you on your 10th anniversary!  Enjoy your trip!  Sounds like it's shaping up nicely! 



graceesmom said:


> Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


Welcome!  I just got the Brother PE 770 last month.  That's the machine that most of the gals on here have.  I love it.  Price is decent and very easy to learn.  Have bought lots of designs from Heathersue and a few other digitizers and having a blast with it!  I highly recommend it.


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is. 

 I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them! 

Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves. 

I am going to try and add 2 pictures of what i made the kids for valentines days.











I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.


----------



## Sandi S

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody! I've been looking for a deal on an embroidery machine and I think I might have found one. It's only a 4x4 but I was reading reviews and one lady said that you can break a bigger design into smaller parts and do the embroidery or applique  in sections. She said to use a bigger hoop to avoid re-hooping. Would that really work? If so, how hard would it be? I figured if anyone could answer this it would be one of you!  .
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



I would hold out for the right deal on a machine that does 5x7. I lucked out and picked up a Bernina Deco 340 for $1000 (regular price is $1400, but someone returned it after using it twice and decided to upgrade - I got the brand new warranty, it was serviced...and I LOVE it!).


----------



## dianemom2

graceesmom said:


> I've seen some entry level machines for around $500, but they have maximum embroidery area of 4 in. x 4 in.  That doesn't seem like enough space to even put a name on a t-shirt.  If the machine says 4x4 maximum embroidery area can you use larger hoops on it or does that mean that is the largest area you can embroider no matter what?
> 
> I found a used (traded in for upgrade) Brother Innov-is NV-1250 at a sewing store in town.  They are asking $1800 for it.  It comes with 2 additional Disney embroidery sets (can choose for a bunch of different sets).  It has 3 size hoops with it 4x4, 5x7 and one larger than that.  I have no idea if that is even a good deal or if I should invest that amount of money having no experience in this area.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


I would definitely buy a machine that has at least a 5x7 hoop.  I do have a machine with a 6x10 hoop also but I have to say that I rarely use it and probably wouldn't miss it if I did not have it.  I started with a machine that only had a 4x4 embroidery frame and within a few months I replaced it.  I bought my beloved Babylock Ellageo second hand and I've been more than happy with it.



weluvdizne said:


> LOL!  It's fun to get excited about the little things, isn't it?  At least here, we all get it.  Tell anyone else, and they might think you need some intervention


I am glad that you all understand.  I was sad that I didn't get to use my scissors today.  I was busy sewing instead of doing appliques.  I had a bunch of projects to finish up.  I'll post pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them!
> 
> Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.



Welcome!  We're so glad you found us!  You sound like a very busy lady!  I am impressed that you find time to sew such cute things for your kids.  I only had two kids and didn't start sewing again until they were both in school full days.  As I said further up, I have a machine with the 6x10 hoop but I rarely use it.  Most of the time the 5x7 frame works best for what I am doing.  I love the easy fit pattern.  Since you have several kids, being able to print out the pattern and use it over and over and over must be a huge cost savings.  I'd also recommend the Simply Sweet dress for your girls.  It is also from CarlaC on YCMT.  It is a breeze to make and very versatile.


----------



## SallyfromDE

graceesmom said:


> I am a complete novice at sewing/embroidery so forgive me for naive questions.  I am considering purchasing a combo sewing/embroider machine so that I can do my own monograms for my child's clothes, towels, gifts, etc. and of course for all our disney outfits.
> 
> Basically I would like to be able to monogram, sew some appliques on (I don't need a machine to die cut the apliques) and make some simple dresses or sew some embellishments on clothing.
> 
> I've seen some entry level machines for around $500, but they have maximum embroidery area of 4 in. x 4 in.  That doesn't seem like enough space to even put a name on a t-shirt.  If the machine says 4x4 maximum embroidery area can you use larger hoops on it or does that mean that is the largest area you can embroider no matter what?
> 
> I don't need to create borders on skirts or anything (yet), but I want to make sure I'm not buying something that I can't use.
> 
> I found a used (traded in for upgrade) Brother Innov-is NV-1250 at a sewing store in town.  They are asking $1800 for it.  It comes with 2 additional Disney embroidery sets (can choose for a bunch of different sets).  It has 3 size hoops with it 4x4, 5x7 and one larger than that.  I have no idea if that is even a good deal or if I should invest that amount of money having no experience in this area.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



I don't know if it is or isn't. I did a quick look up, and found that it's a 5x7 field, that other hoop is a repositional hoop. So you can move it up or down and not have to rehoop, for a name under your design for example. The Brother website had the machine "as low as" $42 a month for 48 months and another spot showed it as $2500.  An embroidery alone machine would probably be around $800 new (guestimating). 

Maybe someone with an Innovis can be more help. I like having 2 separate machines, so if something happened to the embroidery, then I'm not out of my sewing machine. But that is just my preference.


----------



## cogero

I have a Brother Duetta 4500 which is a sewing embroidery combo, I bought it second hand. I started with a SE-400 with a 4 x 4 hoop. I then bought a PE-700 with a 5 x7 hoop and I use it more. I have only ever used the 6 x 10 hoop on my Duetta maybe 5 times.


----------



## PurpleEars

GlassSlippers said:


> Hi everybody! I've been looking for a deal on an embroidery machine and I think I might have found one. It's only a 4x4 but I was reading reviews and one lady said that you can break a bigger design into smaller parts and do the embroidery or applique  in sections. She said to use a bigger hoop to avoid re-hooping. Would that really work? If so, how hard would it be? I figured if anyone could answer this it would be one of you!  .
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



You *COULD* get a larger hoop but they only benefit I see is if you want to combine two designs. So you could do say "Mickey" on one line and "Mouse" on the second line.



DisNorth said:


> That's too bad, they look like they have some super cute creative cuts with Tinker bell and Tiana.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I'll be checking out fabricland when I'm in Edmonton in May, hopfuly they have some Disney in stock.



I got a stash of Tink and Tiana fabric from a Fabricland in Calgary. I may be going to Edmonton for a couple of days in May, though it will be a work trip so I will likely see downtown and the highway and that's about it.



chellewashere said:


> We are going in Sept for our 10th anniversary. Have a fantastic trip



Congrats on your upcoming anniversary! It is exciting to reach a milestone like that.



VBAndrea said:


> Years ago we ate at Brown Derby and loved it.  But that was before I was married and when my sister still lived in Florida -- so at least 15 years ago.  Chefs de France is a favorite and we love Coral Reef but I see they are on your list.  I can't remember the name off hand -- maybe Jinko's? -- at AKL is fabulous.  Sadly I wasn't feeling well the night we ate there so didn't really get to enjoy it like I wished I was able to.
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming 10th!!!!  We will be celebrating #13 this year!h



Congrats on your upcoming anniversary!



tinkbell13 said:


> We have 3 Fabriclands here and none of them had any Disney fabric when I looked a couple of weeks ago. They looked sideways at me when I asked about if they ever got any in! I think we are going to the US last weekend of February and I might just have to check out a couple of fabric stores while we are there.
> 
> 
> Yay! We are doing a Tusker House dinner in March and it is a new one for us too. I'll let you know how we like it. We loved 50's Prime Time Cafe when we went the last time and we are going again this trip. 'Ohana is one of our faves too. Haven't tried the others you mentioned, we are saving them for future trips!



I never liked the Fabricland on Wonderland Rd when we lived there! I am hoping Joann will have a good sale next week.

I look forward to hearing your review on Tusker House. 



graceesmom said:


> I am a complete novice at sewing/embroidery so forgive me for naive questions.  I am considering purchasing a combo sewing/embroider machine so that I can do my own monograms for my child's clothes, towels, gifts, etc. and of course for all our disney outfits.
> 
> Basically I would like to be able to monogram, sew some appliques on (I don't need a machine to die cut the apliques) and make some simple dresses or sew some embellishments on clothing.
> 
> I've seen some entry level machines for around $500, but they have maximum embroidery area of 4 in. x 4 in.  That doesn't seem like enough space to even put a name on a t-shirt.  If the machine says 4x4 maximum embroidery area can you use larger hoops on it or does that mean that is the largest area you can embroider no matter what?
> 
> I don't need to create borders on skirts or anything (yet), but I want to make sure I'm not buying something that I can't use.
> 
> I found a used (traded in for upgrade) Brother Innov-is NV-1250 at a sewing store in town.  They are asking $1800 for it.  It comes with 2 additional Disney embroidery sets (can choose for a bunch of different sets).  It has 3 size hoops with it 4x4, 5x7 and one larger than that.  I have no idea if that is even a good deal or if I should invest that amount of money having no experience in this area.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



I do a number of adult-sized clothing with my 4x4 machine, but I tend to put embroidery along the hem so the size works for what I do. 4x4 is the maximum the machine can do at one time, so you could do something like a 4x4 Mickey head and a name under the Mickey head.



weluvdizne said:


> How sweet!   I checked out his other builds and they are very impressive!  He's talented!
> 
> Congrats to you on your 10th anniversary!  Enjoy your trip!  Sounds like it's shaping up nicely!



Thanks on both counts b



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them!
> 
> Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves.
> 
> I am going to try and add 2 pictures of what i made the kids for valentines days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.



Welcome! I don't know how you manage to find time for anything with such a busy household. Those outfits are great!


----------



## graceesmom

Thank you all for the replies.  I am now leaning more toward a dedicated embroidery machine.  I will look for one with at a 5x7 embroidery area.

I am sure I'll be back with more questions as I narrow my choices.


----------



## miprender

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the shorts. I always get nervous sewing for others because I am so afraid they won't fit.



dianemom2 said:


> My girls are middle schoolers and they still love to fill their pockets with junk!  I always have to check pockets when I do the wash or I find baggies of rubber bands for their braces, chapsticks, lip glosses, paper clips, erasers, etc in my washing machine!
> 
> Andrea posted another tutorial for adding pockets to a shorts pattern and I want to try that style.  I made some bowling shirts for my nephew's birthday.  I was thinking I might whip up a pair of shorts for him to experiment with some pockets.  I hope that I can fit in making some shorts for him.  He has down syndrome and at almost 7 he is still in diapers. A lot of  regular shorts don't fit him to well with diapers under them.  The easy fit shorts are looser and have more room in them.



 Funny story about the pockets and I did pin Andrea's post for future reference.



hedge333 said:


> Everyone's stuff looks so great. I thought I'd show you all what I have been working on.  We are going to Disney Live with some friends in March. I made Snow White dresses for my DDs (I posted a pic of one earlier). My dds will also wear them to Akershus breakfast in April. The Cinderella dress (ignore my hand's weird shadow) and Prince Charming shirt are for our friends' kids. Then the pillowcase tops are for our WDW trip in April. I let each girl pick out a fabric for Animal Kingdom. My 3 yo went with Winnie the Pooh and the 5 yo went with the tiger print.  I've gotten all kinds of tips and ideas here. I can't wait to sew some more things for our trip.


Everything came out great.



Sandi S said:


> Thought I'd share - this is one of my Pinterest boards: Disney Inspiration - using it to get ideas for sewing Disney



Great pin!



VBAndrea said:


> I'm glad your photo her is bigger -- I can now see the pattern on the shorts!  Cool fabric!  Let me guess where that came from!!!  (Still need to call and get some more Beatle's fabric but I'm trying hard not to buy fabric and my latest BG has been a complete flop there!).



I actually got the fabric last summer online at walmart and bought a whole bunch so I decided it would be a great time to finally use it.

Yikes on washing the ipod! I have washed DSi games before and they still work after going through the washer and dryer



dianemom2 said:


> My older DD has lost TWO winter coats in the past week.  On Saturday she went to a bat mitzvah and the brand new pea coat that I bought her was taken.  It had been hanging on a coat rack in the foyer at the restaurant during the party and it wasn't there when she went to leave.  Then Tuesday night she went to religious school and left her North Face winter coat there.  I hope that I can go by and get that coat.  If not, I will have to see if she can make it through the rest of the winter by layer her fleece jacket with a sweatshirt.



That's terrible that someone stole one but hopefully you canget the North Face one back



Meshell2002 said:


> That's why DH can't go with me to the fabric store.....I have a stash but he is a horder.....the last time we went he _bought about 8 yards of SW fabric_! and we don't have a trip coming anytime soon.



 I see nothing wrong with that



PatchPixie said:


> hedge333, your stuff is super cute!!
> 
> I'm posting a few pics of things I've made recently, although they're not Dis-related... waiting for a girly bigGive  (cant seem to sew much for the boys!)
> Just a few springy skirts and a top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great rainy day for sewing - but I'm gonna take my wee one to the library for storytime first!



Love it! Love the vintage feel of them.



dancer_mom said:


> Does anyone know what color dress Minnie Mouse has on at Disney Hollywood Studios right now.  I am planning outfits for our first trip with our 3 kids and want to make sure my little girl matches her.  Does she wear a pink hollywood outfit??  If so I think I will make her the pink polka dot outfit as opposed to the red one.  Thanks guys.



The last time I saw her there it was pink but not the pink poka dot like she wears on Playhouse Disney.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Anyone have the Brother 770D?  Do you think I'll be happy with it set up as my embroidery only machine?
> 
> Anything better?  I'm looking for under 1K and at least 5x7.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the PE 770 too and love it. I never bought any software for since I don't digitilize anything.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> OK, I'm reading on Amazon that the PE-770 will not read the Brother Disney cards.  Is this true?  I'm not sure I'd even use them anyway though, but having them available was one reason I was leaning towards Brother to begin with.  What say you?



If you really want to do disney embroidered designs vs applique ibroidery is a great site. It is the brother site and basically all the designs on the cards are available there.  http://www.ibroidery.com/



RMAMom said:


> I have very exciting news. I have known about this since December but at my daughters request I have kept quiet. She has now told everyone so I am allowed to shout from the roof tops that I'm going to be a Grandmother again!!!! As most of you know my son has 2 children but the Air Force has stationed him in OK and we are in NJ so we don't see them as often as we like. I am really looking forward to spoiling another grandbaby!!!!!!!



 Congrats!



PurpleEars said:


> Our August trip is actually taking place! We booked the plane tickets last night (more than what we wanted to pay but we doubt we will see a lower price). I have to decide where we want to eat and make dining reservations as the reservation window is coming up very soon. Any good suggestions? The "new to us" place I want to try this time is Tusker House for dinner, as well as 50's Prime Time Cafe. We are going back to a few old faves like 'Ohana, Chefs de France, Akershus and Coral Reef. We have decided to call this trip "our perfect 10 trip" - Our 10th trip to Disney World for 10 days to celebrate our 10th anniversary!



Too bad you weren't going a month early we could have met up but I wonder if you will be there when Chiara is down.



graceesmom said:


> I am a complete novice at sewing/embroidery so forgive me for naive questions.  I am considering purchasing a combo sewing/embroider machine so that I can do my own monograms for my child's clothes, towels, gifts, etc. and of course for all our disney outfits.
> 
> Basically I would like to be able to monogram, sew some appliques on (I don't need a machine to die cut the apliques) and make some simple dresses or sew some embellishments on clothing.
> 
> I've seen some entry level machines for around $500, but they have maximum embroidery area of 4 in. x 4 in.  That doesn't seem like enough space to even put a name on a t-shirt.  If the machine says 4x4 maximum embroidery area can you use larger hoops on it or does that mean that is the largest area you can embroider no matter what?
> 
> I don't need to create borders on skirts or anything (yet), but I want to make sure I'm not buying something that I can't use.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



I'll add my 2¢.... I love having two seperate machines because I am lazy and hated switching the foot back and forth for sewing and embroidering



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them!
> 
> Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves.
> 
> I am going to try and add 2 pictures of what i made the kids for valentines days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.



 That is great that you can even find time to sew but everything came out terrific.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> Congratulations!  That's very exciting news!
> 
> 
> Most of us don't use the Brother Disney cards.  We mostly buy our designs from some of the great digitizers that are around.  Of course  you can always digitize your own designs too since I saw you were asking about software.  From what I've seen, most of the Brother cards are straight embroidery.  I certainly prefer applique for most of my projects.
> 
> 
> I am sure she is going to be a real cutie pie!  Congratulations to your family.  How is the sewing on the nursery set coming along?


*I HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED! 
 not een bought fabric,thy are in the process of looking for a house to buy,they need 4 bedrooms sicne Elli will be 10 when Liberty is born so not a great idea to share a room...so after they get a new place and she has her own room i think we will start on it!
 th eprojects i am working on now are things for my dd's friends kids for their upcoming 1st wdw trip! it's a surprise ,so i make things and take them to the mom while the kids play outside...hehe 
 she is a beginner seamstress and has asked me to do a minnie applique on her minnie inspired dress she made...it's been fun making things for her kids and also helping her with questions...so gla di learned soooo much here that i can share with her...
*


----------



## ksl5f123

I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:



ivey_family said:


> Also, what about doing a primary colors patchwork skirt instead of just plain, to mimic Lego blocks?
> Regards,
> C.



I loved the idea.  Here is the result:






Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.  

Karen


----------



## ksl5f123

dianemom2 said:


> Here are my newest projects.  First are the Lego shirts that I started last week when there was a lot of discussion on here about Lego outfits.  I made the Lego designs to go on the shirts.  I was really happy with how these turned out.  I made on for each of my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The backs are the same on both shirts.  I made the Lego man on the backs.  Then I did 4 different faces for the fronts.



I love all of the different faces on the Lego man.  These are so cute.  Your nephews are going to love them!


----------



## Sandi S

ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen



That turned out super cute!


----------



## graceesmom

Still deciding on the embroidery machine -- really liking the PE770.  The only concern I have is that the closest authorized dealer is about 70 miles away.  

My local store sells Bernina, but I like the option of of the Disney embroidery that Brother offers.  

Is one brand considerably better than the other?  I can buy the Brother on-line, but then if I need any service, I will need to take it somewhere.  If I buy from the local store, they also provide instruction on the machine.  What to do???


----------



## Sandi S

graceesmom said:


> Still deciding on the embroidery machine -- really liking the PE770.  The only concern I have is that the closest authorized dealer is about 70 miles away.
> 
> My local store sells Bernina, but I like the option of of the Disney embroidery that Brother offers.
> 
> Is one brand considerably better than the other?  I can buy the Brother on-line, but then if I need any service, I will need to take it somewhere.  If I buy from the local store, they also provide instruction on the machine.  What to do???



There are other sellers of Disney designs - not necessarily authorized or official, but darn cute! 

One question to consider is how much training do you think you will need? If you need a local dealer to guide you, consider that. If you are comfortable figuring this stuff out with minimal guidance, then location of dealer might not be a concern.


----------



## Sandi S

I'm excited - made some ADR for our August trip (Crystal Palace lunch with Pooh and Sci-Fi Dine-In).






Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!

Thanks again!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## GlassSlippers

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them!
> 
> Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves.
> 
> I am going to try and add 2 pictures of what i made the kids for valentines days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.



Oh my goodness! Those outfits are darling and your kids are adorable! There is mischief in that little boy's face, no doubt about it!

You're going to like it here. Everyone is very nice and so helpful!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## ivey_family

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.



Welcome!  What a lovely family!  And great job on your projects.

I don't yet have my own embroidery machine, but I borrowed my mom's for 6 months last year.  I DID use the 6x10 on several occasions.  I found that size much nicer on dh, and even for myself on some garments.  I seem to be in the minority on using it, though.  



ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen



That was me!  It came out great!  Very Lego-like!


So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )

Pre-clean-up - see the nicotine and tarnish on the silver and brass?





Close-up of the silver plates pre-cleaning





Inside the motor - serious gunk!





All ready to be put back together





Polished badge and repainted stitch length plate





And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!





I want to offer a HUGE thank you to D. for the inspiration to attempt this, for help with resources and cleaning tips, and for troubleshooting a stitching issue with me!  (The arm was bent on the bobbin case!)   

Unfortunately, dh came home sick from work tonight, and my boys are also sick, so any real sewing on Beth will have to wait a little while longer.  Please pray that dd and I do NOT get sick!  

Regards,
C.


----------



## CindyBeth

I need some help.  I want to make a Rapunzel dress for my dd2.  Has anyone done this?  Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VBAndrea

graceesmom said:


> I am a complete novice at sewing/embroidery so forgive me for naive questions.  I am considering purchasing a combo sewing/embroider machine so that I can do my own monograms for my child's clothes, towels, gifts, etc. and of course for all our disney outfits.
> 
> Basically I would like to be able to monogram, sew some appliques on (I don't need a machine to die cut the apliques) and make some simple dresses or sew some embellishments on clothing.
> 
> I've seen some entry level machines for around $500, but they have maximum embroidery area of 4 in. x 4 in.  That doesn't seem like enough space to even put a name on a t-shirt.  If the machine says 4x4 maximum embroidery area can you use larger hoops on it or does that mean that is the largest area you can embroider no matter what?
> 
> I don't need to create borders on skirts or anything (yet), but I want to make sure I'm not buying something that I can't use.
> 
> I found a used (traded in for upgrade) Brother Innov-is NV-1250 at a sewing store in town.  They are asking $1800 for it.  It comes with 2 additional Disney embroidery sets (can choose for a bunch of different sets).  It has 3 size hoops with it 4x4, 5x7 and one larger than that.  I have no idea if that is even a good deal or if I should invest that amount of money having no experience in this area.
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice as to what type of machine I should get?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


I think this has been answered, but a 4x4 machine will not accept a larger design -- hold out for a 5x7 hoop.

I think Innovis are good machines but I can not speak from experience.  Like many on here I am happy with my Brother PE 770.  I also prefer have a separate embroidery and sewing machine.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them!
> 
> Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves.
> 
> I am going to try and add 2 pictures of what i made the kids for valentines days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.


OK, I have to ask, what do you do for a living that you never have a day off?  I can't imagine working that hard.  I used to work nights when I was young and there is no way I could still be doing it.

Your outfits are great!  I see you have become acquainted with Heather Sue!  Your girls are just adorable too!  I hope you continue to post 



ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen


I love it!  It is very Lego looking!  And yes, a serger is a wise investment.



graceesmom said:


> Still deciding on the embroidery machine -- really liking the PE770.  The only concern I have is that the closest authorized dealer is about 70 miles away.
> 
> My local store sells Bernina, but I like the option of of the Disney embroidery that Brother offers.
> 
> Is one brand considerably better than the other?  I can buy the Brother on-line, but then if I need any service, I will need to take it somewhere.  If I buy from the local store, they also provide instruction on the machine.  What to do???


I wouldn't worry about the designs Brother offers as you can buy any Dis designs for any machine from digitizers.  Look at HeatherSue's web site and do some etsy searches and you'll find lots of cute things.

My PE 770 came from Amazon.  It's so user friendly that I never needed any lessons.  I got advice from the girls here on doing things and went to town.  I was really intimidated at first, but after finally pulling the machine out and using it I found it to be a breeze.  My only regret is trying my first mouse head on scrap fabric b/c it turned out perfect.



Sandi S said:


> I'm excited - made some ADR for our August trip (Crystal Palace lunch with Pooh and Sci-Fi Dine-In).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.


I can only see a wee bit of kitty in that pic!  I am a cat fan too so your bag gets my approval!  I would never want a white cat though -- our orange tabby leaves enough white hair all over the house as it is!  We also have a Russian Blue and she barely sheds.



GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Smart move and nice hubby!



ivey_family said:


> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )
> 
> And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to offer a HUGE thank you to D. for the inspiration to attempt this, for help with resources and cleaning tips, and for troubleshooting a stitching issue with me!  (The arm was bent on the bobbin case!)
> 
> Unfortunately, dh came home sick from work tonight, and my boys are also sick, so any real sewing on Beth will have to wait a little while longer.  Please pray that dd and I do NOT get sick!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Oh, Beth is beautiful!  I hope everyone gets well asap so you can put Beth to work.  I can't wait to see your first project on her!  (OK, that gunk picture was gross!).


----------



## cogero

ksl5f123 said:


>


This is just so adorably cute.



graceesmom said:


> Still deciding on the embroidery machine -- really liking the PE770.  The only concern I have is that the closest authorized dealer is about 70 miles away.
> 
> My local store sells Bernina, but I like the option of of the Disney embroidery that Brother offers.
> 
> Is one brand considerably better than the other?  I can buy the Brother on-line, but then if I need any service, I will need to take it somewhere.  If I buy from the local store, they also provide instruction on the machine.  What to do???



My Duetta has built in Disney Designs and I have never used them. THe PE 770 is very easy to use so I bought mine off amazon. 



Sandi S said:


> I'm excited - made some ADR for our August trip (Crystal Palace lunch with Pooh and Sci-Fi Dine-In).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.



I totally love your bag it is so cute. I make our ADRs for August in 10 days 



ivey_family said:


> Welcome!  What a lovely family!  And great job on your projects.
> 
> I don't yet have my own embroidery machine, but I borrowed my mom's for 6 months last year.  I DID use the 6x10 on several occasions.  I found that size much nicer on dh, and even for myself on some garments.  I seem to be in the minority on using it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> That was me!  It came out great!  Very Lego-like!
> 
> 
> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )
> 
> Pre-clean-up - see the nicotine and tarnish on the silver and brass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the silver plates pre-cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the motor - serious gunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ready to be put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished badge and repainted stitch length plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to offer a HUGE thank you to D. for the inspiration to attempt this, for help with resources and cleaning tips, and for troubleshooting a stitching issue with me!  (The arm was bent on the bobbin case!)
> 
> Unfortunately, dh came home sick from work tonight, and my boys are also sick, so any real sewing on Beth will have to wait a little while longer.  Please pray that dd and I do NOT get sick!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Your machine is gorgeous. Once I finish cleaning out part of my basement. I am moving my Singer 99 off the shelf and onto a table so I can use her.


----------



## PatchPixie

GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



That is so sweet!!!


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED!
> not een bought fabric,thy are in the process of looking for a house to buy,they need 4 bedrooms sicne Elli will be 10 when Liberty is born so not a great idea to share a room...so after they get a new place and she has her own room i think we will start on it!
> th eprojects i am working on now are things for my dd's friends kids for their upcoming 1st wdw trip! it's a surprise ,so i make things and take them to the mom while the kids play outside...hehe
> she is a beginner seamstress and has asked me to do a minnie applique on her minnie inspired dress she made...it's been fun making things for her kids and also helping her with questions...so gla di learned soooo much here that i can share with her...
> *


I hope that your dd finds a lovely house!  I can't wait to see the nursery set when you are done with it.  You are very sweet for helping out your dd's friend with her Disney clothes.  How did your reverse applique hearts turn out?  I did a dress for my niece with a 5 on it for her birthday.  It was quite hard because I didn't cut the dress open so getting around all the curves in the 5 was a huge challenge!



ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen


That turned out super.  Very Lego looking! It will be perfect to wear to Legoland!


Sandi S said:


> Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.


The bag is adorable!  The buttons are so cute!



ivey_family said:


> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to offer a HUGE thank you to D. for the inspiration to attempt this, for help with resources and cleaning tips, and for troubleshooting a stitching issue with me!  (The arm was bent on the bobbin case!)
> 
> Unfortunately, dh came home sick from work tonight, and my boys are also sick, so any real sewing on Beth will have to wait a little while longer.  Please pray that dd and I do NOT get sick!


The sewing machine looks great!  You did a super job cleaning it up.  Now I hope she sews super well for you.  So sorry that your dh and boys are all sick.  I hope you and your dd stay well!

Here are my newest things.  First up is a pair of easy fit shorts.  I used the idea for the pockets from the tutorial that Andrea posted a couple of days ago.  I am VERY happy with how they turned out.  I think the pockets totally got rid of the pajama pants look on the shorts plus we all know that little boys and girls love pockets to stuff things into.  The pockets were very easy to add.




Here is a close up of the pocket:






This outfit has a shirt I bought for my dd when she was little.  I put it away and just found it a few weeks ago when I was doing some cleaning out.  I realized it matched perfectly with the princess fabric that I had in my stash.  The trim came from a big bag of leftover bits and pieces that I bought at Hancock this week.  They sold me a huge bag of ribbon, trim and elastic bits and pieces for 69 cents!





I still have like 2 1/2 yards of the fabric left so you will be seeing it again as something else quite soon.

This outfit is made with some of the Hello Kitty fabric that I had shipped from Japan.  I designed the Hello Kitty applique to go with the fabric.


----------



## graceesmom

GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


This is so funny b/c my husband said the same thing.  I brought up that I might spend about a $1K on a machine and supplies for doing embroidery, fully prepared to explain how in the long run this would be worth the investment.    Instead, he suggested to go ahead and get one of those that you can put all the different threads on at one time.  My response is that is going to be more like $10K.  He thought that was reasonable.   Maybe I asked at the right time b/c he feels he just spent a small fortune getting his company logo embroidered on work shirts for all the people in his office.  I don't know that I'm ready to start a side business quite yet. I have a full time job plus mommy duties already.   I'm really leaning toward the PE770.  But maybe I'll trade up if I really enjoy it.


----------



## DMGeurts

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been a lurker for quite a few months now and have learned a lot from reading. I have decided that it is time to introduce myself. I am Laurie. I have 6 kids 3 boys ages 12,8 and 4 and 3 girls 9 1/2,6 (on monday) and 18 months.I work nights 7 days a week 365 days a year and I sew and take care of the kids and house during the day. I do not know what sleep is.
> 
> I started making hairbows and accessories for the girls then i got a brother se440 for the embroidery that was in July 2011 by September  I couldn't stand the small hoop and bought the brother pe770. Now I really need to upgrade to a bigger hoop but that has to wait. I have what you call hoop envy.I found Heather Sue's designs from you guys Thank You! My disneyholic kids love them!
> 
> Then i finally caught on to the patterns most of you use and bought the easy fits and wow that was so easy and my kids love them thought i haven't tried adding ruffles or anything. I don't think I will buy a confusing store pattern again. With my number of kids I am saving money which my dh loves.
> 
> I am going to try and add 2 pictures of what i made the kids for valentines days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start getting into this more and learning from you all.



Welcome!!  I just love the Valentine's outfits!  Adorable!



ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen



This turned out awesome!  And totally perfect for a Lego outfit!  Well done!



Sandi S said:


> I'm excited - made some ADR for our August trip (Crystal Palace lunch with Pooh and Sci-Fi Dine-In).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.



This bag turned out awesome!  And I also love the button... See, I would have no qualms about "borrowing" a button like that to one of dd's outfits, then when she out grows it, snipping it off and replacing it with something else and using the button again.  LOL  But I am cheap like that.  



GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Lori - will your DH please have a chat with my DH.  LOL



ivey_family said:


> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )
> 
> Pre-clean-up - see the nicotine and tarnish on the silver and brass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the silver plates pre-cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the motor - serious gunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ready to be put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished badge and repainted stitch length plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!



CARRIE!!!!  Beth turned out awesome!!!  Aren't you excited???  Seriously - the satisfaction you will get from sewing on a machine that you "rebuilt" will be amazing!!  I am so very happy for you and for Beth - you've given her new purpose.    Congratulations!



ivey_family said:


> I want to offer a HUGE thank you to D. for the inspiration to attempt this, for help with resources and cleaning tips, and for troubleshooting a stitching issue with me!  (The arm was bent on the bobbin case!)



You know I am always willing to help out... especially if it means I will have another vintage machine fanatic to obsess with.  LOL

I am so glad you were able to get the bobbin case working...  Did you have to get a new one?  Or were you able to bend it back into place?  

That's the most awesome thing about these machines, they were *meant* to be fixed by the end user and they were made to be maintained that way...  There weren't sewing machine shops in every town and towns were sometimes far away - so housewives had to be able to maintain their own machines, because they couldn't haul these heavy machines into town every time something went wrong (which wasn't often)...    Sorry, I get so excited about this topic.  LOL



ivey_family said:


> Unfortunately, dh came home sick from work tonight, and my boys are also sick, so any real sewing on Beth will have to wait a little while longer.  Please pray that dd and I do NOT get sick!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Bummer you and Beth didn't get to play...  What's your first project going to be???

And hopefully no one else in your house gets sick.  

D~


----------



## DMGeurts

dianemom2 said:


> I hope that your dd finds a lovely house!  I can't wait to see the nursery set when you are done with it.  You are very sweet for helping out your dd's friend with her Disney clothes.  How did your reverse applique hearts turn out?  I did a dress for my niece with a 5 on it for her birthday.  It was quite hard because I didn't cut the dress open so getting around all the curves in the 5 was a huge challenge!
> 
> 
> That turned out super.  Very Lego looking! It will be perfect to wear to Legoland!
> 
> The bag is adorable!  The buttons are so cute!
> 
> 
> The sewing machine looks great!  You did a super job cleaning it up.  Now I hope she sews super well for you.  So sorry that your dh and boys are all sick.  I hope you and your dd stay well!
> 
> Here are my newest things.  First up is a pair of easy fit shorts.  I used the idea for the pockets from the tutorial that Andrea posted a couple of days ago.  I am VERY happy with how they turned out.  I think the pockets totally got rid of the pajama pants look on the shorts plus we all know that little boys and girls love pockets to stuff things into.  The pockets were very easy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the pocket:



I love how these pockets turned out!  A super cute addition to the Easy Fits!




dianemom2 said:


> This outfit has a shirt I bought for my dd when she was little.  I put it away and just found it a few weeks ago when I was doing some cleaning out.  I realized it matched perfectly with the princess fabric that I had in my stash.  The trim came from a big bag of leftover bits and pieces that I bought at Hancock this week.  They sold me a huge bag of ribbon, trim and elastic bits and pieces for 69 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have like 2 1/2 yards of the fabric left so you will be seeing it again as something else quite soon.



This turned out super cute... I had to LOL, I don't have my glasses on yet, and I was squinting, trying to read that last word on the shirt - I thought it said "Daddy's Royal Nightmare"  Rofl...  I thought - that can't be right.. It took me two my tries of squinting to get it.  LOL



dianemom2 said:


> This outfit is made with some of the Hello Kitty fabric that I had shipped from Japan.  I designed the Hello Kitty applique to go with the fabric.



I am pretty sure I commented on FB - but I truly love this outfit...  I cannot wait until I get an embroidery machine, so I can purchase some of your designs - I can't believe how gorgeous your digitizing is becoming!

D~


----------



## SallyfromDE

graceesmom said:


> Still deciding on the embroidery machine -- really liking the PE770.  The only concern I have is that the closest authorized dealer is about 70 miles away.
> 
> My local store sells Bernina, but I like the option of of the Disney embroidery that Brother offers.
> 
> Is one brand considerably better than the other?  I can buy the Brother on-line, but then if I need any service, I will need to take it somewhere.  If I buy from the local store, they also provide instruction on the machine.  What to do???



Why don't you visit both places for a "test drive"? Then you can get a better idea of what you'd be comfortable with. Even if you were to buy it online. A thought might be to see how much it would cost to send your machine to the Brother dealer when it needs repairs. Ask them about it. Keep the packaging in the back of your closet for awhile. I think I've had my machine in twice to be looked at and I've had it 2 years. I probably should get it in to be cleaned, now I think on it. 



CindyBeth said:


> I need some help.  I want to make a Rapunzel dress for my dd2.  Has anyone done this?  Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



There is a Rapunzel pattern by Simplicity. Buy it during the 99cent sale at Joannes. That way you can just throw the peices out when your done. I can't be bothered to wrap that all up and save it. 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a close up of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is made with some of the Hello Kitty fabric that I had shipped from Japan.  I designed the Hello Kitty applique to go with the fabric.



I like the pocket idea on the shorts. Someone else had pockets on thier easy fits. I have to remember that. Perfect for a boy. They look great.

The Princess outfit looks like they were made for each other! Perfect!

Love the Hello Kitty! You are on a roll!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I came across this Messenger Bag tutorial. I think I need to try one of these! 

http://notimetosew.wordpress.com/2011/12/05/messenger-bag-tutorial/


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Here are my newest things.  First up is a pair of easy fit shorts.  I used the idea for the pockets from the tutorial that Andrea posted a couple of days ago.  I am VERY happy with how they turned out.  I think the pockets totally got rid of the pajama pants look on the shorts plus we all know that little boys and girls love pockets to stuff things into.  The pockets were very easy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit has a shirt I bought for my dd when she was little.  I put it away and just found it a few weeks ago when I was doing some cleaning out.  I realized it matched perfectly with the princess fabric that I had in my stash.  The trim came from a big bag of leftover bits and pieces that I bought at Hancock this week.  They sold me a huge bag of ribbon, trim and elastic bits and pieces for 69 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have like 2 1/2 yards of the fabric left so you will be seeing it again as something else quite soon.
> 
> This outfit is made with some of the Hello Kitty fabric that I had shipped from Japan.  I designed the Hello Kitty applique to go with the fabric.



Bless your heart for doing those pockets -- I think those may work better for my project and I'm hoping to start it today.  Just looking at yours I think I can do it without a tutorial ... it looks like they are completely externally attached.   Mine are for a BG so you'll have to look there for pics first -- not sure if I want to try the shorts first or do my t's.

Wow!  What a deal on the trim!  I got a bag at a yard sale once with just a few things in it but it was enough to embellish some jeans for dd and put me in seventh heaven.

Love your Hello Kitty!  You are doing soooooooo great with you digitizing!  I'm very impressed!


----------



## dianemom2

DMGeurts said:


> This turned out super cute... I had to LOL, I don't have my glasses on yet, and I was squinting, trying to read that last word on the shirt - I thought it said "Daddy's Royal Nightmare"  Rofl...  I thought - that can't be right.. It took me two my tries of squinting to get it.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I commented on FB - but I truly love this outfit...  I cannot wait until I get an embroidery machine, so I can purchase some of your designs - I can't believe how gorgeous your digitizing is becoming!
> 
> D~


I love the "Daddy's Royal Nightmare" quote!  Maybe I should make one up for my niece.  Although it is really my nephew who is stubborn and throws lots of tantrums!

Aw D!  You don't need an embroidery machine.  You have the best appliques without one.  Thanks for the digitizing compliment.  I LOVE being able to make my own designs.  In the past I would have searched high and low for a design that went with the fabric.  Now I just sat down at the computer and created my own.  It makes me so happy!



SallyfromDE said:


> I like the pocket idea on the shorts. Someone else had pockets on thier easy fits. I have to remember that. Perfect for a boy. They look great.
> 
> The Princess outfit looks like they were made for each other! Perfect!
> 
> Love the Hello Kitty! You are on a roll!! Keep it coming!!


That was me with another pair of easy fit shorts with different pockets earlier this week.  I like this style better but I might try to make a pair with both kinds of pockets on my next pair of shorts.



VBAndrea said:


> Bless your heart for doing those pockets -- I think those may work better for my project and I'm hoping to start it today.  Just looking at yours I think I can do it without a tutorial ... it looks like they are completely externally attached.   Mine are for a BG so you'll have to look there for pics first -- not sure if I want to try the shorts first or do my t's.
> 
> Wow!  What a deal on the trim!  I got a bag at a yard sale once with just a few things in it but it was enough to embellish some jeans for dd and put me in seventh heaven.
> 
> Love your Hello Kitty!  You are doing soooooooo great with you digitizing!  I'm very impressed!


I am glad that I tried the pockets out.  What I did was cut 4 pockets. I sewed 2 together and turned them right side out.  Then I attached them to the outside of the shorts.  Then I repeated that with the other pocket. That gave the pockets thickness and strength plus a finished edge at the opening.  Very easy to do!  I will look on the BG board to see how they turn out.  I couldn't help with this one but hopefully I will be able to do the next one.  

I figured that lots of the stuff in the bag would make cut additions to a Vida or something else.  I have a bunch of the purple sequenced trim left.  I already used a lot of the elastic because it mostly was waistband elastic and was the perfect length for my niece and nephews shorts.


----------



## DisNorth

So many great new creations. Love the lego skirt. And the tropical hello kitty, was it very expensive getting the fabric from Japan?

I can't post photos yet, but I played around with some of my quilting fabric and made little strip skirts for my nieces. There not perfect but theyll be nice little play skirts. I had to just make something, and I learnt how to do ruffles!


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> I am glad that I tried the pockets out.  What I did was cut 4 pockets. I sewed 2 together and turned them right side out.  Then I attached them to the outside of the shorts.  Then I repeated that with the other pocket. That gave the pockets thickness and strength plus a finished edge at the opening.  Very easy to do!  I will look on the BG board to see how they turn out.  I couldn't help with this one but hopefully I will be able to do the next one.
> 
> I figured that lots of the stuff in the bag would make cut additions to a Vida or something else.  I have a bunch of the purple sequenced trim left.  I already used a lot of the elastic because it mostly was waistband elastic and was the perfect length for my niece and nephews shorts.


OK, don't laugh at me, but the tut you posted will actually work better.  I'm not sure yet if I'm going to put a flap over them -- I guess it depends on how my applique fits on them.   The big side pockets aren't going to work because I have a print for the shorts and am doing solid pockets so I can add an applique and the side pockets are just too much solid on the print.  I need smaller pockets like the first set of pocketed shorts you did.  I actually ended up pulling out a pair of ds's shorts and he has some pockets that are 6x6 with a flap so I think I can do a 4x4 applique and then still have room for a flap.  Then again, I could do a big pocket in the print (if I have enough) and do a small pocket on the big pocket with the applique and then get by with just one applique on the shorts.  Hmmmm, I can't make up my mind!  Maybe I should work on the t's instead!  

Anyhoo, ds's shorts have the pockets like the solid pair you just did only they are smaller and then it has pockets in addition on the side like the print shorts you did.  It's a very cute look.  I think the pocket possibility in endless and I think we can be creative without tuts.  I will let you know once I get pics up on the BG thread so you can see what I end up with (don't expect anything until early in the week).


----------



## miprender

ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen



 It looks very legoie to me! <----if that is a word 



graceesmom said:


> Still deciding on the embroidery machine -- really liking the PE770.  The only concern I have is that the closest authorized dealer is about 70 miles away.
> 
> My local store sells Bernina, but I like the option of of the Disney embroidery that Brother offers.
> 
> Is one brand considerably better than the other?  I can buy the Brother on-line, but then if I need any service, I will need to take it somewhere.  If I buy from the local store, they also provide instruction on the machine.  What to do???








 knocking on wood hopefully you wouldn't need to have it serviced much. I have had my PE770 for over a year now.




Sandi S said:


> I'm excited - made some ADR for our August trip (Crystal Palace lunch with Pooh and Sci-Fi Dine-In).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.



Cute bag and I l♥ve those buttons too.



GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



 I'm jealous I keep trying to convince DH I need the Quattro II and with free financing for 5 years it would only be about 160/mth but he said that is like adding a car payment to our finances Plus it would probably cut into my fabric shopping



ivey_family said:


> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )
> 
> Pre-clean-up - see the nicotine and tarnish on the silver and brass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All ready to be put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.



 Great job on reworking everything. D must be so proud



dianemom2 said:


> I
> Here are my newest things.  First up is a pair of easy fit shorts.  I used the idea for the pockets from the tutorial that Andrea posted a couple of days ago.  I am VERY happy with how they turned out.  I think the pockets totally got rid of the pajama pants look on the shorts plus we all know that little boys and girls love pockets to stuff things into.  The pockets were very easy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have like 2 1/2 yards of the fabric left so you will be seeing it again as something else quite soon.



Everything is adorable but I really love those pockets. They don't look like easy fit pants at all.


----------



## ivey_family

VBAndrea said:


> Oh, Beth is beautiful!  I hope everyone gets well asap so you can put Beth to work.  I can't wait to see your first project on her!  (OK, that gunk picture was gross!).



Thank you!  (I know!  I was up to my elbows in grease for a couple nights!  My dad was impressed though!  He tears down and rebuilds tractors for fun.)



cogero said:


> Your machine is gorgeous. Once I finish cleaning out part of my basement. I am moving my Singer 99 off the shelf and onto a table so I can use her.



Thanks, Chiara!  Can't wait to see your girl ready to use, too!



dianemom2 said:


> e
> The sewing machine looks great!  You did a super job cleaning it up.  Now I hope she sews super well for you.  So sorry that your dh and boys are all sick.  I hope you and your dd stay well!



Thank you!




>



Those pockets are great!  I've got to go back and bookmark that tut!  I also love the seersucker!  Such fun colors and texture!



graceesmom said:


> This is so funny b/c my husband said the same thing.  I brought up that I might spend about a $1K on a machine and supplies for doing embroidery, fully prepared to explain how in the long run this would be worth the investment.    Instead, he suggested to go ahead and get one of those that you can put all the different threads on at one time.  My response is that is going to be more like $10K.  He thought that was reasonable.   Maybe I asked at the right time b/c he feels he just spent a small fortune getting his company logo embroidered on work shirts for all the people in his office.  I don't know that I'm ready to start a side business quite yet. I have a full time job plus mommy duties already.   I'm really leaning toward the PE770.  But maybe I'll trade up if I really enjoy it.



What a sweet hubby!  I drool over a 6 needle machine!



DMGeurts said:


> CARRIE!!!!  Beth turned out awesome!!!  Aren't you excited???  Seriously - the satisfaction you will get from sewing on a machine that you "rebuilt" will be amazing!!  I am so very happy for you and for Beth - you've given her new purpose.    Congratulations!



Thank you!!   I already feel that way about the whole tear-down!  SOOO satisfying!  I posted some questions over at the Quilting Board a couple weeks ago, and a couple people poo-poohed the idea of tearing down a machine, even for wiring.  I was quite surprised by that reaction.  Especially after seeing inside the motor, I KNOW that was the right thing to do!  They DID help me regarding the bobbin case, though.  I put up photos and they identified the problem.  I pounded on the arm with a hammer and it's working great!  The other thread nest issue disappeared after that.  I will order a new case just to be safe, though!

I sent a picture to the man I bought her from.  Beth belonged to his mother so I thought he might enjoy seeing her 'facelift'!  





> You know I am always willing to help out... especially if it means I will have another vintage machine fanatic to obsess with.  LOL



Obsess away!  I've already been on CL, just 'to look and see' if there's another interesting machine.    Strangely, everyone in the state selling a vintage machine has them at CRAZY prices now!  Like $100-$200 more than anyone should pay!  That's good for me, though, I need to get busy on Beth before I even think about another machine.  (And honestly, I don't need one anyway!)





> Bummer you and Beth didn't get to play...  What's your first project going to be???
> 
> And hopefully no one else in your house gets sick.
> 
> D~



Well, so far I've escaped.  Dd is pretty lethargic today, so I think she has succumbed.  Everyone is currently asleep, so I am hiding in the basement and am determined to sew for at least a few minutes!  My first project on Beth involves upcycling a men's dress shirt.    I thought it would be a fun way to get used to how Beth likes to do things without any expensive fabric.

Hey, when you get back from Disney, we should get back to the Foot-A-Week thing!  I've got those same feet that I need to learn how to use!

Happy Saturday, everyone!
Regards,
C.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Wow!  I take a few days off the internet and come back here to some wonderful  sewing and ideas!  

I finished the embellishing of the smocking piece, and am working on the outfit now.  I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Wow!  I take a few days off the internet and come back here to some wonderful  sewing and ideas!



My thoughts exactly, only I've missed about 2 weeks  been busy making hair bows have a craft fair coming up and I need to build my stock.  Few local stores want to cosign, and I am about 3/4 weeks out from ordering my PE770!!!!  Got to get started on DD HUGE list of customs for our Aug Trip.

There has been so many great things posted.  You guys Rock!

Hope you guys are enjoying your Saturday!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*my dd Brendi and her Hubs have put in an offer on a house!!!!
   4 bedrooms,2 1/2 bath,basement,living room and separate family room with wall to wall floor to ceiling built in shelves! even a computer desk built in... a big kitchen/dining area with new range top with a grill on it! lots of windows,screened back porch ,huge fenced in backyard mature landscaping...house built in 1955 and renovated in *92...it is so pretty and looks like a wonderful place for their growing family! it's in the city limits which is a plus so they wouldn't have to pay tuition for the kids to continue going to the same school they love thier school so they would of paid tuition is they hadn't found a house in the city! i am so happy for them!  
 now to wait fro the banks to open so the agent can place the bid,its a foreclosure so no need to wait for anyone to move out...i know the process can drag on and on and there could be a snag  here and there but i am praying things go smoothly and they get this home...Brendi,Elli & Blaze were in love with it form just looking in the windows... 
 sorry to go on and on but i am beyond excited...hope they can get it and be in before Brendi starts 'nesting!'...hehe...hre's the pic i snagged form the website! the house was just listed on thursday so i hope they get 1st dibs!



*


----------



## Sandi S

CindyBeth said:


> I need some help.  I want to make a Rapunzel dress for my dd2.  Has anyone done this?  Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:













dianemom2 said:


> This outfit is made with some of the Hello Kitty fabric that I had shipped from Japan.  I designed the Hello Kitty applique to go with the fabric.



Love it!!! DD is a big Hello Kitty fan, too. I made this last fall:









graceesmom said:


> This is so funny b/c my husband said the same thing.  I brought up that I might spend about a $1K on a machine and supplies for doing embroidery, fully prepared to explain how in the long run this would be worth the investment.    Instead, he suggested to go ahead and get one of those that you can put all the different threads on at one time.  My response is that is going to be more like $10K.  He thought that was reasonable.   Maybe I asked at the right time b/c he feels he just spent a small fortune getting his company logo embroidered on work shirts for all the people in his office.  I don't know that I'm ready to start a side business quite yet. I have a full time job plus mommy duties already.   I'm really leaning toward the PE770.  But maybe I'll trade up if I really enjoy it.



You ladies are sooo lucky! My DH about pooped himself when I got my $1400 machine on sale for $1000. Luckily, he has shut up about it since then because I use it constantly. I can't imagine how much something like this would cost to have someone else do it:












tinkerbell3747 said:


> My thoughts exactly, only I've missed about 2 weeks  been busy making hair bows have a craft fair coming up and I need to build my stock.  Few local stores want to cosign, and I am about 3/4 weeks out from ordering my PE770!!!!  Got to get started on DD HUGE list of customs for our Aug Trip.
> 
> There has been so many great things posted.  You guys Rock!
> 
> Hope you guys are enjoying your Saturday!



I'm also starting to plan customs for our August trip - bought some red with white polka dot tulle at J's today - something Minnie-related is on the agenda with that. 

First though, I need to start on DD's Easter dress so I can get it pleated (plan to smock and one of the few toys I don't have is a pleater). Also, she is starting gymnastics in a couple of weeks so I got a couple of the Jalie leotard patterns and will be working on those soon.

DD is also into cheerleading and I made her a "real" cheerleader uniform last summer (before she got her first one from her team). I'm thinking about using the same pattern to make a Disney cheerleader outfit. It would be cute and perfect for August weather. This is what I made her last year.






Off to finish up a couple of projects for me and then start on more kid stuff.


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

Thank You for the warm welcomes! 

Someone asked ( I'm sorry i need to learn to multiquote) about what i did. I deliver the local newspaper from 1 am until 3:30am which is about 200 houses and then i leave from there and go deliver the USA Today to all the hotels,businesses, and a few home deliveries which is about 90 stops from 3:45 until 7 or 8 am monday through friday. I drive 100 miles a day all in town. The only time that i have had a vacation is the 2 weeks that I take off when i have my kids and then the 2 1/2 week DIsney vacation we took in 2010 and we will take a 3 week Disney vacation this August. Other than that no days off because I can't afford to pay for someone to do my job. So I work nights and dh works his fulltime job and take a class to get his associates degree also. He is gone 7:45 am until 8 pm daily. Its a hectic life and a hectic household but it works and my kids are good. The only problem that i have is my ds who is 8 has asperger's, sensory processing disorder and adhd and somedays its a challenge with him. Other than that its all good!

With the brother PE770 its as easy as pulling it out of the box, threading it ( directions are on the machine) and loading the design with your flash drive and your off in a matter of minutes. I really like mine and would recommend it to anyone. 

Since i am pretty okay doing the easy fits. Which would be the next easiest pattern from CarlaC to do? I have most of her patterns just sitting on my machine. I even bought a ruffler attachement and need to try and figure that thing out. I also have a serger but that thing intimadates me to no end but that would make things a lot easier wouldn't it? Sorry so many questions but no one in my family sews so I am all self taught and i do it with my 9 year old Maggeey who loves to do it also. 

I can't wait to get going here and get to know you all.


----------



## Sandi S

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Thank You for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Someone asked ( I'm sorry i need to learn to multiquote) about what i did. I deliver the local newspaper from 1 am until 3:30am which is about 200 houses and then i leave from there and go deliver the USA Today to all the hotels,businesses, and a few home deliveries which is about 90 stops from 3:45 until 7 or 8 am monday through friday. I drive 100 miles a day all in town. The only time that i have had a vacation is the 2 weeks that I take off when i have my kids and then the 2 1/2 week DIsney vacation we took in 2010 and we will take a 3 week Disney vacation this August. Other than that no days off because I can't afford to pay for someone to do my job. So I work nights and dh works his fulltime job and take a class to get his associates degree also. He is gone 7:45 am until 8 pm daily. Its a hectic life and a hectic household but it works and my kids are good. The only problem that i have is my ds who is 8 has asperger's, sensory processing disorder and adhd and somedays its a challenge with him. Other than that its all good!
> 
> With the brother PE770 its as easy as pulling it out of the box, threading it ( directions are on the machine) and loading the design with your flash drive and your off in a matter of minutes. I really like mine and would recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Since i am pretty okay doing the easy fits. Which would be the next easiest pattern from CarlaC to do? I have most of her patterns just sitting on my machine. I even bought a ruffler attachement and need to try and figure that thing out. I also have a serger but that thing intimadates me to no end but that would make things a lot easier wouldn't it? Sorry so many questions but no one in my family sews so I am all self taught and i do it with my 9 year old Maggeey who loves to do it also.
> 
> I can't wait to get going here and get to know you all.



Once you get going on the serger, you will love it. It finishes everything so professionally. I can't imagine sewing without it now.


----------



## PurpleEars

miprender said:


> Too bad you weren't going a month early we could have met up but I wonder if you will be there when Chiara is down.



Chiara and I will be there at around the same time. We tend to go at the end of August for free dining. 



ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen



Great job! I really like it. A serger is a wonderful tool. I was just saying to DH last night that how nice it was to have the serger.



Sandi S said:


> I'm excited - made some ADR for our August trip (Crystal Palace lunch with Pooh and Sci-Fi Dine-In).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished this cute bag - love the kitty fabric (I have an all-white cat in addition to the tabby you can see in the picture) and I've been hoarding these buttons for 2.5 years. They were pricey and I hesitated to use them on something DD would outgrow.



Cute bag! I have been known to "repurpose" buttons from time to time.



GlassSlippers said:


> Thanks for all the advice on the embroidery machine. I'm going to wait until I can get the PE770. I have the opposite problem from many women. My husband wants to get one of the $3000 machines for me. You know, the kind you can embroider a wedding dress on. AAAACK! When am I going to be making wedding dresses?!?! And never mind the $$$! I love that he thinks I'm worth it, but seeing all the beautiful things that y'all do with a 770, I'm quite certain I don't need anything that fancy!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Hopefully you will enjoy the 770 when you get it!



ivey_family said:


> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!
> 
> And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Great job on restoring Beth to her glory. I can't wait to see what you make with her help!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are my newest things.  First up is a pair of easy fit shorts.  I used the idea for the pockets from the tutorial that Andrea posted a couple of days ago.  I am VERY happy with how they turned out.  I think the pockets totally got rid of the pajama pants look on the shorts plus we all know that little boys and girls love pockets to stuff things into.  The pockets were very easy to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit has a shirt I bought for my dd when she was little.  I put it away and just found it a few weeks ago when I was doing some cleaning out.  I realized it matched perfectly with the princess fabric that I had in my stash.  The trim came from a big bag of leftover bits and pieces that I bought at Hancock this week.  They sold me a huge bag of ribbon, trim and elastic bits and pieces for 69 cents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have like 2 1/2 yards of the fabric left so you will be seeing it again as something else quite soon.
> 
> This outfit is made with some of the Hello Kitty fabric that I had shipped from Japan.  I designed the Hello Kitty applique to go with the fabric.



Great job on everything! You are doing wonderful designs with the digitizing software!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Brendi and her Hubs have put in an offer on a house!!!!
> 4 bedrooms,2 1/2 bath,basement,living room and separate family room with wall to wall floor to ceiling built in shelves! even a computer desk built in... a big kitchen/dining area with new range top with a grill on it! lots of windows,screened back porch ,huge fenced in backyard mature landscaping...house built in 1955 and renovated in *92...it is so pretty and looks like a wonderful place for their growing family! it's in the city limits which is a plus so they wouldn't have to pay tuition for the kids to continue going to the same school they love thier school so they would of paid tuition is they hadn't found a house in the city! i am so happy for them!
> now to wait fro the banks to open so the agent can place the bid,its a foreclosure so no need to wait for anyone to move out...i know the process can drag on and on and there could be a snag  here and there but i am praying things go smoothly and they get this home...Brendi,Elli & Blaze were in love with it form just looking in the windows...
> sorry to go on and on but i am beyond excited...hope they can get it and be in before Brendi starts 'nesting!'...hehe...hre's the pic i snagged form the website! the house was just listed on thursday so i hope they get 1st dibs!
> *



That's a beautiful home! I hope they will get it!



Sandi S said:


> I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!! DD is a big Hello Kitty fan, too. I made this last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are sooo lucky! My DH about pooped himself when I got my $1400 machine on sale for $1000. Luckily, he has shut up about it since then because I use it constantly. I can't imagine how much something like this would cost to have someone else do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also starting to plan customs for our August trip - bought some red with white polka dot tulle at J's today - something Minnie-related is on the agenda with that.
> 
> First though, I need to start on DD's Easter dress so I can get it pleated (plan to smock and one of the few toys I don't have is a pleater). Also, she is starting gymnastics in a couple of weeks so I got a couple of the Jalie leotard patterns and will be working on those soon.
> 
> DD is also into cheerleading and I made her a "real" cheerleader uniform last summer (before she got her first one from her team). I'm thinking about using the same pattern to make a Disney cheerleader outfit. It would be cute and perfect for August weather. This is what I made her last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to finish up a couple of projects for me and then start on more kid stuff.



Great job on all the outfits! They are beautiful!


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Sandi S said:


> Anyway, they are also obsessed with Star Wars so I found some cute Lego Star Wars designs (google Vincenzo Embroidery) and made these with an Ottobre magazine pattern.



I asked this before but I think it got lost in all the posts.  Does anyone know where I can find these Star Wars sayings?  I didn't see them on Vincenzo Embroidery.  I want them for a Big Give.


----------



## Tweevil

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I asked this before but I think it got lost in all the posts.  Does anyone know where I can find these Star Wars sayings?  I didn't see them on Vincenzo Embroidery.  I want them for a Big Give.



If you type Star Wars into the search box the characters come up.  The wording may just be done in the Emb machine software. It looks like fairly common font.

http://vincenzo-embroidery.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=star+wars

Hope this helps,
Valere


----------



## cogero

I will be at Disney beginning 8/27.  We really have to vacation during the last 3 weeks of August since that is when Js summer break is (He goes to year round school)

.so we go the last week and come home before Labor Day so we have a day or so to get ready for school again.

Hoping to finish more on my list today. I also have to see what I haven't posted here since I have been posting in my PTR.

Have a great day.


----------



## VBAndrea

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Brendi and her Hubs have put in an offer on a house!!!!
> 4 bedrooms,2 1/2 bath,basement,living room and separate family room with wall to wall floor to ceiling built in shelves! even a computer desk built in... a big kitchen/dining area with new range top with a grill on it! lots of windows,screened back porch ,huge fenced in backyard mature landscaping...house built in 1955 and renovated in *92...it is so pretty and looks like a wonderful place for their growing family! it's in the city limits which is a plus so they wouldn't have to pay tuition for the kids to continue going to the same school they love thier school so they would of paid tuition is they hadn't found a house in the city! i am so happy for them!
> now to wait fro the banks to open so the agent can place the bid,its a foreclosure so no need to wait for anyone to move out...i know the process can drag on and on and there could be a snag  here and there but i am praying things go smoothly and they get this home...Brendi,Elli & Blaze were in love with it form just looking in the windows...
> sorry to go on and on but i am beyond excited...hope they can get it and be in before Brendi starts 'nesting!'...hehe...hre's the pic i snagged form the website! the house was just listed on thursday so i hope they get 1st dibs!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck!  Hope they get the house.  I have no idea if foreclosures are still competitive these days -- I know they were for a short time.  We have a house for sale in RI if they're interested 



Sandi S said:


> I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!! DD is a big Hello Kitty fan, too. I made this last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are sooo lucky! My DH about pooped himself when I got my $1400 machine on sale for $1000. Luckily, he has shut up about it since then because I use it constantly. I can't imagine how much something like this would cost to have someone else do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also starting to plan customs for our August trip - bought some red with white polka dot tulle at J's today - something Minnie-related is on the agenda with that.
> 
> First though, I need to start on DD's Easter dress so I can get it pleated (plan to smock and one of the few toys I don't have is a pleater). Also, she is starting gymnastics in a couple of weeks so I got a couple of the Jalie leotard patterns and will be working on those soon.
> 
> DD is also into cheerleading and I made her a "real" cheerleader uniform last summer (before she got her first one from her team). I'm thinking about using the same pattern to make a Disney cheerleader outfit. It would be cute and perfect for August weather. This is what I made her last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to finish up a couple of projects for me and then start on more kid stuff.


My goodness!  Do you sew 24 hours a day?  I can't imagine doing so many things.  And I saw you make plenty of clothes for yourself too!  I think the cheer outfit would be really cute for Disney if you Disnified it.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Thank You for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Someone asked ( I'm sorry i need to learn to multiquote) about what i did. I deliver the local newspaper from 1 am until 3:30am which is about 200 houses and then i leave from there and go deliver the USA Today to all the hotels,businesses, and a few home deliveries which is about 90 stops from 3:45 until 7 or 8 am monday through friday. I drive 100 miles a day all in town. The only time that i have had a vacation is the 2 weeks that I take off when i have my kids and then the 2 1/2 week DIsney vacation we took in 2010 and we will take a 3 week Disney vacation this August. Other than that no days off because I can't afford to pay for someone to do my job. So I work nights and dh works his fulltime job and take a class to get his associates degree also. He is gone 7:45 am until 8 pm daily. Its a hectic life and a hectic household but it works and my kids are good. The only problem that i have is my ds who is 8 has asperger's, sensory processing disorder and adhd and somedays its a challenge with him. Other than that its all good!
> 
> With the brother PE770 its as easy as pulling it out of the box, threading it ( directions are on the machine) and loading the design with your flash drive and your off in a matter of minutes. I really like mine and would recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Since i am pretty okay doing the easy fits. Which would be the next easiest pattern from CarlaC to do? I have most of her patterns just sitting on my machine. I even bought a ruffler attachement and need to try and figure that thing out. I also have a serger but that thing intimadates me to no end but that would make things a lot easier wouldn't it? Sorry so many questions but no one in my family sews so I am all self taught and i do it with my 9 year old Maggeey who loves to do it also.
> 
> I can't wait to get going here and get to know you all.


It was I who asked.  I just couldn't imagine what job would make you work 365 days per year and I still can't imagine why they don't have you working Mon-Fri and and have someone else do the weekends.  That's just insane.  Do you have to use your own car?  You better get very well compensated if you do!  

I think the Portrait Peasant is the next easiest pattern by Carla.  The Simply Sweet is pretty easy too (and none of us line it so it takes a minute to figure out the layering for the first couple of times you make the dress  -- at least it did for me).

I am self taught with my sewing and serging and embroidery machine.  For the serger it took me readying the manual a bit and practicing on scrap fabric.  And then it has days where it misbehaves and I want to throw it out the window (happens every 6 months or so).  I love the serger though because it gives things a professional finish.  I would be lost without mine.  I use it all the time.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Sandi S said:


> I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!! DD is a big Hello Kitty fan, too. I made this last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are sooo lucky! My DH about pooped himself when I got my $1400 machine on sale for $1000. Luckily, he has shut up about it since then because I use it constantly. I can't imagine how much something like this would cost to have someone else do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also starting to plan customs for our August trip - bought some red with white polka dot tulle at J's today - something Minnie-related is on the agenda with that.
> 
> First though, I need to start on DD's Easter dress so I can get it pleated (plan to smock and one of the few toys I don't have is a pleater). Also, she is starting gymnastics in a couple of weeks so I got a couple of the Jalie leotard patterns and will be working on those soon.
> 
> DD is also into cheerleading and I made her a "real" cheerleader uniform last summer (before she got her first one from her team). I'm thinking about using the same pattern to make a Disney cheerleader outfit. It would be cute and perfect for August weather. This is what I made her last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to finish up a couple of projects for me and then start on more kid stuff.


*Love the hello kitty tee! my granddaughter Avery will be 5 on the 27th and she wants me to make her a hello kitty tee for her party... i've got the tee and the fabrics but no pattern...might just trace some clipart off the computer screen!
     so glad i had you two ladies post hello kitty ...just in time to inspire me!
 happy sunday morning...~beth~*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Good luck!  Hope they get the house.  I have no idea if foreclosures are still competitive these days -- I know they were for a short time.  We have a house for sale in RI if they're interested
> 
> 
> My goodness!  Do you sew 24 hours a day?  I can't imagine doing so many things.  And I saw you make plenty of clothes for yourself too!  I think the cheer outfit would be really cute for Disney if you Disnified it.
> 
> 
> It was I who asked.  I just couldn't imagine what job would make you work 365 days per year and I still can't imagine why they don't have you working Mon-Fri and and have someone else do the weekends.  That's just insane.  Do you have to use your own car?  You better get very well compensated if you do!
> 
> I think the Portrait Peasant is the next easiest pattern by Carla.  The Simply Sweet is pretty easy too (and none of us line it so it takes a minute to figure out the layering for the first couple of times you make the dress  -- at least it did for me).
> 
> I am self taught with my sewing and serging and embroidery machine.  For the serger it took me readying the manual a bit and practicing on scrap fabric.  And then it has days where it misbehaves and I want to throw it out the window (happens every 6 months or so).  I love the serger though because it gives things a professional finish.  I would be lost without mine.  I use it all the time.


*good luck to you with selling the house in ri...but i'd have to beat my kids if they moved away with my g'babies...lol...thank goodness they all live in town so i am close to their homes when i am in town for work...we live about 15 miles outside of 'town'.
 there are many foreclosed homes around ,just hard to find one with 4 bds and 2 baths,or 3 bds and a bonus room { for Elli since she is the oldest!} they found a few they liked but someone beat them to the punch so we are hoping they were 1st on this one since it was listed thurs. but their agent was busy friday so they didn't get in till sat. and someone had shown the house the night before...it is a lovely house,she said it has 'ugly' tile form the 50's in the bathrooms...in my mind i'm thinking COOL! hehe i can't wait to start helping make curtains,pillows,window seat cushion for the bay window...*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

double post ...


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sandi S said:


>



This came out darling! I need to make the hair peice for my neice. She asked me for it, so I have to do it. 



WyomingMomof6 said:


> I asked this before but I think it got lost in all the posts.  Does anyone know where I can find these Star Wars sayings?  I didn't see them on Vincenzo Embroidery.  I want them for a Big Give.



I remember seeing your post, but I don't have an answer. If you type question in RED, it might jump out more and not be over looked.


----------



## DMGeurts

Sandi S said:


> I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!! DD is a big Hello Kitty fan, too. I made this last fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are sooo lucky! My DH about pooped himself when I got my $1400 machine on sale for $1000. Luckily, he has shut up about it since then because I use it constantly. I can't imagine how much something like this would cost to have someone else do it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also starting to plan customs for our August trip - bought some red with white polka dot tulle at J's today - something Minnie-related is on the agenda with that.
> 
> First though, I need to start on DD's Easter dress so I can get it pleated (plan to smock and one of the few toys I don't have is a pleater). Also, she is starting gymnastics in a couple of weeks so I got a couple of the Jalie leotard patterns and will be working on those soon.
> 
> DD is also into cheerleading and I made her a "real" cheerleader uniform last summer (before she got her first one from her team). I'm thinking about using the same pattern to make a Disney cheerleader outfit. It would be cute and perfect for August weather. This is what I made her last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to finish up a couple of projects for me and then start on more kid stuff.



I love everything!  You have quite the talent!  



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Thank You for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Someone asked ( I'm sorry i need to learn to multiquote) about what i did. I deliver the local newspaper from 1 am until 3:30am which is about 200 houses and then i leave from there and go deliver the USA Today to all the hotels,businesses, and a few home deliveries which is about 90 stops from 3:45 until 7 or 8 am monday through friday. I drive 100 miles a day all in town. The only time that i have had a vacation is the 2 weeks that I take off when i have my kids and then the 2 1/2 week DIsney vacation we took in 2010 and we will take a 3 week Disney vacation this August. Other than that no days off because I can't afford to pay for someone to do my job. So I work nights and dh works his fulltime job and take a class to get his associates degree also. He is gone 7:45 am until 8 pm daily. Its a hectic life and a hectic household but it works and my kids are good. The only problem that i have is my ds who is 8 has asperger's, sensory processing disorder and adhd and somedays its a challenge with him. Other than that its all good!
> 
> With the brother PE770 its as easy as pulling it out of the box, threading it ( directions are on the machine) and loading the design with your flash drive and your off in a matter of minutes. I really like mine and would recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Since i am pretty okay doing the easy fits. Which would be the next easiest pattern from CarlaC to do? I have most of her patterns just sitting on my machine. I even bought a ruffler attachement and need to try and figure that thing out. I also have a serger but that thing intimadates me to no end but that would make things a lot easier wouldn't it? Sorry so many questions but no one in my family sews so I am all self taught and i do it with my 9 year old Maggeey who loves to do it also.
> 
> I can't wait to get going here and get to know you all.



Wow!  Can't imagine working that much...  I can help you out with the ruffler attachment though... Here's the link for the best ruffler tut out there - plan on fiddling with it for a few hours, but once you get it dialed in, you rarely have to do it again...  Of course - it's by Carla C.    and it's free...

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/free-the-ruffler-unruffled.htm

I can probably help you out with your serger, as well...  I am totally self taught on all of my machines...  Thanks to Youtube and lots of reading, I was able to order my serger off of Amazon, and totally learn how to use it before it got here... I purposly purchased the serger that was featured, and also, if you look on the side bar, there's a bunch more videos on how to use a serger...  Once you get the hang of it - it's fairly simple - believe it or not.  Just remember, your manual is you best friend - no matter which machine you have (sewing, serger or embroidery) Here's a tutorial...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N76frq1lEbM&feature=related

*And Carrie...*  I do plan on getting back into the foot of the week (FOTW) after we return from our trip...  I have a few more feet that I'd really like to get the hang of (the bias foot for one)...  

Oh, and I wanted to post pictures of my latest creations...  A mini-UPB... I redrafted my pattern and came up with a mini style... I really like it, but it's too small for me...  Over all - I am very pleased with how this bag turned out!  









































And also, our coordinating tees for our trip:





I know a lot of you follow my PTR... so I totally apologize that you have to look at this pictures again.  

D~


----------



## miprender

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *my dd Brendi and her Hubs have put in an offer on a house!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *



What a beautiful house. I hope they get it.



Sandi S said:


> I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to finish up a couple of projects for me and then start on more kid stuff.



Love the tree skirt that you made.



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> Thank You for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Someone asked ( I'm sorry i need to learn to multiquote) about what i did. I deliver the local newspaper from 1 am until 3:30am which is about 200 houses and then i leave from there and go deliver the USA Today to all the hotels,businesses, and a few home deliveries which is about 90 stops from 3:45 until 7 or 8 am monday through friday. I drive 100 miles a day all in town. The only time that i have had a vacation is the 2 weeks that I take off when i have my kids and then the 2 1/2 week DIsney vacation we took in 2010 and we will take a 3 week Disney vacation this August. Other than that no days off because I can't afford to pay for someone to do my job. So I work nights and dh works his fulltime job and take a class to get his associates degree also. He is gone 7:45 am until 8 pm daily. Its a hectic life and a hectic household but it works and my kids are good. The only problem that i have is my ds who is 8 has asperger's, sensory processing disorder and adhd and somedays its a challenge with him. Other than that its all good!



DH & I for 7 years had a Sunday Paper route. We had about 300 customers and it was great way to save money pre-kids but I hated Saturday nights because I was so afraid to oversleep and Sunday I was just so tired. If we ever went on vacation we were always home by Saturday since we didn't have anyone to fill in for us either. I still have nightmares of doing it and we gave it up after I found out I was preggo with my DD.
I just can't imagine doing it everyday and give kuddos to you for doing it. 

*Andrea*----> We had to use our own car and were paid 33 cents per paper plus any tips we made. The upside when we were doing it the price of gas was only $1.50/gallon



DMGeurts said:


> I
> And also, our coordinating tees for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of you follow my PTR... so I totally apologize that you have to look at this pictures again.
> 
> D~



Love the bag and love the T's.... now off to check your PTR


----------



## lovesdumbo

SO many wonderful things posted!  




ksl5f123 said:


> I posted about 20 pages ago asking for advice on making outfits for Legoland.  Someone suggested the following:
> 
> I loved the idea.  Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas with me!  My DD loves how this came out, but I have to admit it has me considering putting a serger on my Christmas list.
> 
> Karen


So cute!  My DD & I are planning on going to LegoLand in May.  I thought about making her a skirt like that but thought she would think she's too old for it so I was going to make her shorts and applique T but when she saw your skirt she said "I would wear that".  That's saying a lot from my tomboy!  Off to go read your PTR.  




ivey_family said:


> So, many of you know that I've been working on refurbishing a vintage Singer like D's.  I have FINALLY finished and have her ready to sew!  I'm SO excited!  This was a major learning experience for me.  I re-did the wiring, stripped down and cleaned out the motor, and scrubbed and polished my girl until she shines!  I cannot wait to get going on some projects on Beth!  Here are a few before and after shots:  (photo overload ahead  )
> And, finally, bright, shiny, working(!) Beth.  See that silver sparkle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to offer a HUGE thank you to D. for the inspiration to attempt this, for help with resources and cleaning tips, and for troubleshooting a stitching issue with me!  (The arm was bent on the bobbin case!)
> 
> Unfortunately, dh came home sick from work tonight, and my boys are also sick, so any real sewing on Beth will have to wait a little while longer.  Please pray that dd and I do NOT get sick!
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Stunning!!!

Hope you're all feeling better!


----------



## MaeB

Forgive me for going WAY off topic, but I could use some help.  One of my best friends is pregnant with her first child (due in July) and I want to try to make her something very specific.  We both had one of these growing up: http://www.thisoldtoy.com/new-images/images-ok/400-499/fp442-blue-security.JPG and she mentioned to me that that's one thing she really wants for her son. I set out to buy one on eBay but they're all going for around $70!!   I mean, I love her and all but that's a bit ridiculous, right??  Anyway, I'm not about to go digging around for mine and take him apart to try to figure out how to make one (what? he's my bunny! ) but I was wondering if any of you had ever come across a pattern for something similar. I could probably figure out how to make something similar as it doesn't look too complex but I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> *Andrea*----> We had to use our own car and were paid 33 cents per paper plus any tips we made. The upside when we were doing it the price of gas was only $1.50/gallon


DH had a paper route as a kid but he had to ride his bike everywhere.  If it was raining on Sunday morning his neighbor would sometimes drive him to deliver -- his neighbor presided as the bishop (Mormon) at our wedding.  Sad to say I got their Xmas card returned this year and asked dh about it and dh's response was "maybe he died."  Gotta love my ever so thoughtful dh.  I will call dh's sister's this week to see if she knows his current whereabouts as she still lives in the area and may know.  Can't call dh's mom because she has dementia.  And I just got the card returned last week -- I mailed it Dec 14!



MaeB said:


> Forgive me for going WAY off topic, but I could use some help.  One of my best friends is pregnant with her first child (due in July) and I want to try to make her something very specific.  We both had one of these growing up: http://www.thisoldtoy.com/new-images/images-ok/400-499/fp442-blue-security.JPG and she mentioned to me that that's one thing she really wants for her son. I set out to buy one on eBay but they're all going for around $70!!   I mean, I love her and all but that's a bit ridiculous, right??  Anyway, I'm not about to go digging around for mine and take him apart to try to figure out how to make one (what? he's my bunny! ) but I was wondering if any of you had ever come across a pattern for something similar. I could probably figure out how to make something similar as it doesn't look too complex but I just thought I'd ask.


Here is a pattern you can buy with a teddy bear so maybe you could adapt it for a bunny:
http://www.nearseanaturals.com/item.php?id=2302

And here are some for sale at much better prices:
http://www.thefind.com/family/info-bunny-baby-security-blanket

I think it would be cuter to make her one though.  HTH.


----------



## PurpleEars

cogero said:


> I will be at Disney beginning 8/27.  We really have to vacation during the last 3 weeks of August since that is when Js summer break is (He goes to year round school)
> 
> .so we go the last week and come home before Labor Day so we have a day or so to get ready for school again.
> 
> Hoping to finish more on my list today. I also have to see what I haven't posted here since I have been posting in my PTR.
> 
> Have a great day.



Yup we will be there at the same time - we'll get there just a few days before you do!



DMGeurts said:


> Oh, and I wanted to post pictures of my latest creations...  A mini-UPB... I redrafted my pattern and came up with a mini style... I really like it, but it's too small for me...  Over all - I am very pleased with how this bag turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, our coordinating tees for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of you follow my PTR... so I totally apologize that you have to look at this pictures again.
> 
> D~



The bag is perfect! The tees are great too. Can't wait to see pics of you girls in them!


Speaking of paper route, I had a weekly flyer delivery route early on in college. It was right in the area where I lived so I actually didn't have to drive. They dropped off the flyers and I went out for "a walk" in the afternoon to deliver them. It was a good way to make some money as a student. Thankfully I got better paid part time jobs (and indoors) since my second year in college, so it was a short lived experience for me.

Ok, I must go and pack. We are leaving for Disneyland in less than 24 hours. We will be meeting up with Lisa and Megan tomorrow evening. It will be the first time I get to meet a Disboutiquer in real life!


----------



## Sandi S

WyomingMomof6 said:


> I asked this before but I think it got lost in all the posts.  Does anyone know where I can find these Star Wars sayings?  I didn't see them on Vincenzo Embroidery.  I want them for a Big Give.



I got the Lego Star Wars characters from Vincenzo and the lettering was doen on my own in Embird. I forget what font I used...



SallyfromDE said:


> This came out darling! I need to make the hair peice for my neice. She asked me for it, so I have to do it.



Warning - the pattern instructions do not produce what you see on the envelope - they produce what you see on my DD's head - basically a bun wrap, not a head wrap. If you want it to look like the picture, double up the instructions.


----------



## RMAMom

MaeB said:


> Forgive me for going WAY off topic, but I could use some help.  One of my best friends is pregnant with her first child (due in July) and I want to try to make her something very specific.  We both had one of these growing up: http://www.thisoldtoy.com/new-images/images-ok/400-499/fp442-blue-security.JPG and she mentioned to me that that's one thing she really wants for her son. I set out to buy one on eBay but they're all going for around $70!!   I mean, I love her and all but that's a bit ridiculous, right??  Anyway, I'm not about to go digging around for mine and take him apart to try to figure out how to make one (what? he's my bunny! ) but I was wondering if any of you had ever come across a pattern for something similar. I could probably figure out how to make something similar as it doesn't look too complex but I just thought I'd ask.



They make several variations of those. I don't know if what she wants needs to look exactly like the picture you posted but if you go to Target, WalMart or any baby store you will find those animal head security blankets all over and with Easter coming soon I will bet there will be a few bunnies around.

Here are a few examples
http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=baby+security+blanket&category=0%7CAll%7Cmatchallany%7Call+categories


----------



## SallyfromDE

MaeB said:


> Forgive me for going WAY off topic, but I could use some help.  One of my best friends is pregnant with her first child (due in July) and I want to try to make her something very specific.  We both had one of these growing up: http://www.thisoldtoy.com/new-images/images-ok/400-499/fp442-blue-security.JPG and she mentioned to me that that's one thing she really wants for her son. I set out to buy one on eBay but they're all going for around $70!!   I mean, I love her and all but that's a bit ridiculous, right??  Anyway, I'm not about to go digging around for mine and take him apart to try to figure out how to make one (what? he's my bunny! ) but I was wondering if any of you had ever come across a pattern for something similar. I could probably figure out how to make something similar as it doesn't look too complex but I just thought I'd ask.



I made some for my neice and nephew when they were little and we were heading to disney. I took a stuff animal and cut the head off, and stitched it to a peice of fleece.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sandi S said:


> I
> 
> 
> Warning - the pattern instructions do not produce what you see on the envelope - they produce what you see on my DD's head - basically a bun wrap, not a head wrap. If you want it to look like the picture, double up the instructions.



Oh thanks! I was going to double it anyway, so maybe I'll make it a even longer! That's what she's looking for.


----------



## Sandi S

RMAMom said:


> They make several variations of those. I don't know if what she wants needs to look exactly like the picture you posted but if you go to Target, WalMart or any baby store you will find those animal head security blankets all over and with Easter coming soon I will bet there will be a few bunnies around.
> 
> Here are a few examples
> http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=baby+security+blanket&category=0%7CAll%7Cmatchallany%7Call+categories



I have a pattern like this - an old McCall's pattern. I think it is in the stuff I was planning to list on etsy...want me to look?


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I must go and pack. We are leaving for Disneyland in less than 24 hours. We will be meeting up with Lisa and Megan tomorrow evening. It will be the first time I get to meet a Disboutiquer in real life!


I had no idea you were meeting with Lisa!  She seems like a sweetie.  Have a wonderful time


----------



## babynala

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I must go and pack. We are leaving for Disneyland in less than 24 hours. We will be meeting up with Lisa and Megan tomorrow evening. It will be the first time I get to meet a Disboutiquer in real life!


I have some catching up to do on the thread but wanted to tell you to have a great trip !!!


----------



## billwendy

Flora - have a GREAT time in Disney Land!! Ride Calafornia Screamin for me and watch World of Color!!!!!

I've been trying to do some stitching for a friend, and my wheel feels kind of bound up in my PE770  - anyone have any ideas? I cant figure out how to get into that part of the machine?????

Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!

We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips


----------



## tinkbell13

PurpleEars said:


> Speaking of paper route, I had a weekly flyer delivery route early on in college. It was right in the area where I lived so I actually didn't have to drive. They dropped off the flyers and I went out for "a walk" in the afternoon to deliver them. It was a good way to make some money as a student. Thankfully I got better paid part time jobs (and indoors) since my second year in college, so it was a short lived experience for me.
> 
> Ok, I must go and pack. We are leaving for Disneyland in less than 24 hours. We will be meeting up with Lisa and Megan tomorrow evening. It will be the first time I get to meet a Disboutiquer in real life!


Paper routes, oh the memories! I had one when I was 11 or so. It was a weekly paper and I had about 100 papers to deliver. I remember my dad found an old bike with a banana seat and he made a big rack/basket for the front for my paper bag. It wasn't fun in winter when I had to walk the route and carry the papers though. I think I passed that route and bike on to my brother when I got my first "real" part time job at a gas station.

Have a great time at Disneyland! I would love to go there at some point.



billwendy said:


> Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!
> 
> We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips


Congrats on the new puppy! Love the name too. It been a couple of years since we went through potty training, but I remember taking our pup outside about 5-10 minutes after she would eat or drink anything and we would stay there until she went. I was unemployed at the time so I had the time to do that. Anytime we went out, we took her out before we left, she was crated while we were gone and took her back out as soon as we got back. We lucked out and she potty trained really quickly.


----------



## DMGeurts

PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I must go and pack. We are leaving for Disneyland in less than 24 hours. We will be meeting up with Lisa and Megan tomorrow evening. It will be the first time I get to meet a Disboutiquer in real life!



Have fun at DL - and say hi to Lisa and Megan!  How awesome that you get to meet them!  



billwendy said:


> Flora - have a GREAT time in Disney Land!! Ride Calafornia Screamin for me and watch World of Color!!!!!
> 
> I've been trying to do some stitching for a friend, and my wheel feels kind of bound up in my PE770  - anyone have any ideas? I cant figure out how to get into that part of the machine?????
> 
> Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!
> 
> We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips



Congratulations on the new puppy...  I am so happy that you were able to find one that fit your family.    No clue about potty training - since our Rufus was already potty trained when we adopted him.  

D~


----------



## dianemom2

Flora- Have a great time at Disneyland.  How fun to get to meet up with Disfriends!

Wendy- Congratulations on Tigger!  A new puppy is so fun but lots of work too.  Our little girl was hard to housebreak.  I've read that smaller dogs tend to be harder to housebreak.  Anyhow, we set a timer and took her outside every hour.  Our vet said to reward her with a tiny bite of American cheese when she went potty outside.  We also crated her when we left the house.  I had always thought crates were mean but our little girl LOVES her crate.  She chooses to sleep in it every night.  We also trained her to go on a verbal command.  I think our dog has ADHD because when we'd take her out to go potty, she'd get so distracted playing and sniffing that she'd forget to go.  So we trained her to go when she is told to, "Go potty!"  However I wish we'd trained her to a different command like, "Do your business."  Because I hate standing out on the deck and yelling out into the yard, "Go potty!"  I am sure the neighbors are all laughing at me.


----------



## VBAndrea

billwendy said:


> I've been trying to do some stitching for a friend, and my wheel feels kind of bound up in my PE770  - anyone have any ideas? I cant figure out how to get into that part of the machine?????
> 
> Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!
> 
> We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips



Oh!  Congratulations!!!!  I know TIgger (nor anyone) could ever replace Zoey, but I think a new puppy will keep your mind less focused on your loss and provide you a good distraction.  Where are pictures????  What kind of puppy is it?  I'm assuming a mix and you may not know everything, but sometimes vets can give you a good idea.

Potty training:  My number one recommendation is buy a steam cleaner.

My dogs did not fully train until 23 months old.  Yes, you heard me correctly.  Shih Tzus, however, are one of the dumbest dogs there is.  Let's hope your dog has some poodle or Bichon in it to make life easier.  My best success started when I carried treats outside with me and gave them the instant the dog pottied.  We had a pen with a crate.  I could not lock the dogs on the crate unless I wanted to listen to them cry ALL night.  They loved the pen though, but I found it harder to rid them of the pen because they then felt peeing anywhere in the house was OK.  But I had to pen them because they ruined some furniture -- loved chewing baseboards, chewed the cabinets on the kitchen island, a shelf and two of our kitchen chairs.  Even one DR chair is chewed but thankfully dh hasn't noticed that as our set is from Denmark -- and of course they chewed one of the two arm chairs, not one of the extra chairs which I could swap with one of the extras in the attic.  Anywhoo, I failed miserably at potty training.  My dogs still have an *accident* about once per month.

I have no idea on your machine.  You may have to take it in to get in service.  I have been thankful that mine has behaved really nicely for me.  Except I must get some new bobbin thread because I can't finish my BG until I do and I wanted to finish it today.  May not get done until tomorrow or Wed now... I was using some old Sulky embroidery thread for bobbin thread since I ran out and the store was likewise out of the Brother, but now I'm out of the sulky.


----------



## hey_jude

tinkbell13 said:


> We have 3 Fabriclands here and none of them had any Disney fabric when I looked a couple of weeks ago. They looked sideways at me when I asked about if they ever got any in! I think we are going to the US last weekend of February and I might just have to check out a couple of fabric stores while we are there.



The Fabricland in Hyde Park had some Winnie the Pooh fabric in mid-February.  The other place in London that often has a variety of Disney fabric is Lens Mill on Exeter Road (just past Wonderland).

Judy


----------



## cogero

Flora Have a wonderful time in Disney World.

Wendy I saw a picture on FB of Tigger what a cutie.

I made a pair of Easy Fits with shorts yesterday. I love how they look. Thanks for whoever posted the picture. Once I get a shirt done I will post.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Flora - have a GREAT time in Disney Land!! Ride Calafornia Screamin for me and watch World of Color!!!!!
> 
> I've been trying to do some stitching for a friend, and my wheel feels kind of bound up in my PE770  - anyone have any ideas? I cant figure out how to get into that part of the machine?????
> 
> Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!
> 
> We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips



Wendy, if the wheel feels bound, it could still be from down in the bobbin caseing. I'm sure you've had that all apart, but looking for some loose threads. Or look at the bobbin case itself. Is there a burr on the tip? 

Congrats on the new puppy. I really want a new dog.  I haven't had one in years, so I've no clue on the training. I want a pocketbook dog, I can carry around. At first I wanted one of those grass mats I could train her on, since I'd be at work all day. But now I'm laid off, so who knows. I have to wait until this house sells anyway. 

But I keep thinking of names. Stitch and Swatch are my favorites, but I want a girl, and they sound too boyish to me.


----------



## mandi224

CindyBeth said:


> I need some help.  I want to make a Rapunzel dress for my dd2.  Has anyone done this?  Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I am not sure if you have had many replies to needing a pattern for a Rapunzel dress. I found a free pattern online and made it for my daughter for Halloween.

I used this pattern.
http://www.fleetingthing.com/handmade/dress-up/Tangled-Rapunzel-costume-tutorial/&2_2_95


----------



## smile5sunshine

Okay, I hope it's okay to post a link to a website that I found where you can buy cheap thread (including serger cones) and other sewing supplies too (I saw they had zippers that seemed reasonably priced).

I found this site because last year I had ordered some Guttermann thread in a co-op and I'm starting to run out but I don't want to pay the big bucks for it at Joann's. My machine ONLY likes Guttermann, and I know several of you have said the same (I'm looking at YOU Mr. Rocketpants! )

Anyway, I checked with the girl who ran the co-op and she gave me the site she ordered through. I was very surprised that their prices are great even without putting in a major wholesale order!

If you follow the link you can buy COLORED Guttermann thread in 1,076 yd. spools for $2.49! And shipping is a flat rate $4.99.  If you buy the same yardage at Joann's you can only get black or white and it costs over $8!  The only difference between these two is these do NOT have those fancy thread locking spools, but the thread is wound onto a simple plastic tube. 


Wawak Sewing Supplies

Okay, I hope that helps someone else. 

Sunshine


----------



## billwendy

Thanks everyone!

I found Tigger online at a rescue in New Jersey. They had him listed as a girl! But, then when they called to tell us we were approved, they mentioned - oh by the way its a boy! So at first I was really bummed. But everyone kept convincing me that since we were getting him so young, we'd be able to get him fixed before he got any ideas! But, I did see another doggie I liked, Izzy (beautiful puppy) and we would check her out. When we got to the adoption event, all the puppies were there. They told us Izzy was only going to get to 10lbs - and that was just a little too small for us. They handed me Tigger and he just nuzzled right into my neck!! Who can resist that!!!!!!! We even looked at his brother, but he was more dominant and not as snuggly. So....after lots of prayerful thinking, we adopted Tigger.


----------



## NiniMorris

VBAndrea said:


> I had no idea you were meeting with Lisa!  She seems like a sweetie.  Have a wonderful time



Have fun with Lisa!  I know she was meeting up with Kris (mom of one of our Wish kids) over the weekend.  So Jealous!



Wendy (sorry, didn't grab your post)  We have a German Shepherd pup who just turned 5 months old...I can safely say he is 99% potty trained (or housebroken for those who don't have small kids!)  We crated when we were gone or asleep and took him out after eating, playing, sleeping, breathing...pretty much every 15 minutes!  

I always gave him a dog treat if he went out , did his business and came back in quickly.  (we have a fenced in yard)  He still goes and sits by the treat box whenever I let him in...  When he was younger, we had lots and lots of midnight trips outside!  I am so glad those are over!  I think I was more excited about him sleeping through the night than I was any of the kids!




-----


Side not about the puppy...he looks full grown.  He is going to be huge!  Both of his parents weighed in at over 100 pounds without an ounce of fat!  He has just started developing his big boy bark.  It really came in handy a few days ago.

A civilian process server came to serve papers on someone that doesn't live in my house.  He wouldn't take no for an answer and tried to push his way in the house.  I slammed the door, locked the deadbolt, and brought my 'puppy' to the door.  The process server threw the papers in my yard and ran to his car!
'Nuff said!


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I made a pair of Easy Fits with shorts yesterday. I love how they look. Thanks for whoever posted the picture. Once I get a shirt done I will post.



I think you meant with pockets -- but I got what you were saying.  I made two pairs with embroidery on the pockets (4x4 appliques) but ended up doing them similar to the first ones Diane did.  I made them with flap closings and they turned out so cute.  They are BG so can't post pics yet.  Will do the shirts by Wed so will put pics up on the BG board.  They sure took a lot longer than regular Easy Fits, but part of that was the appliqueing and cutting and extra sewing as I double stitched them to make them look cuter.  I can't wait to see yours.  



mandi224 said:


> I am not sure if you have had many replies to needing a pattern for a Rapunzel dress. I found a free pattern online and made it for my daughter for Halloween.
> 
> I used this pattern.
> http://www.fleetingthing.com/handmade/dress-up/Tangled-Rapunzel-costume-tutorial/&2_2_95


What a beautiful Rapunzel -- her hair is perfect!  I wonder if I can talk dd int o being Rapunzel next year.  She has long hair though it's not blonde.  Your dd is just stunning with her hair and dress 



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, I hope it's okay to post a link to a website that I found where you can buy cheap thread (including serger cones) and other sewing supplies too (I saw they had zippers that seemed reasonably priced).
> 
> I found this site because last year I had ordered some Guttermann thread in a co-op and I'm starting to run out but I don't want to pay the big bucks for it at Joann's. My machine ONLY likes Guttermann, and I know several of you have said the same (I'm looking at YOU Mr. Rocketpants! )
> 
> Anyway, I checked with the girl who ran the co-op and she gave me the site she ordered through. I was very surprised that their prices are great even without putting in a major wholesale order!
> 
> If you follow the link you can buy COLORED Guttermann thread in 1,076 yd. spools for $2.49! And shipping is a flat rate $4.99.  If you buy the same yardage at Joann's you can only get black or white and it costs over $8!  The only difference between these two is these do NOT have those fancy thread locking spools, but the thread is wound onto a simple plastic tube.
> 
> 
> Wawak Sewing Supplies
> 
> Okay, I hope that helps someone else.
> 
> Sunshine


My machine HATES Gutterman but I noticed they have the serger thread I use at half the price.  I wish they had pics!  They don't even have pics of their buttons.  I'll bookmark the site for future reference.  Thanks for sharing it.



billwendy said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I found Tigger online at a rescue in New Jersey. They had him listed as a girl! But, then when they called to tell us we were approved, they mentioned - oh by the way its a boy! So at first I was really bummed. But everyone kept convincing me that since we were getting him so young, we'd be able to get him fixed before he got any ideas! But, I did see another doggie I liked, Izzy (beautiful puppy) and we would check her out. When we got to the adoption event, all the puppies were there. They told us Izzy was only going to get to 10lbs - and that was just a little too small for us. They handed me Tigger and he just nuzzled right into my neck!! Who can resist that!!!!!!! We even looked at his brother, but he was more dominant and not as snuggly. So....after lots of prayerful thinking, we adopted Tigger.


OK missus I need a better picture!  His face doesn't even show in that one!  He looks big already!  How big will he get?  I have to say I prefer my girl to my boy; however my boy is my lap dog (sitting on it right now).  I think I spend so much time on the computer b/c he is always sitting on my lap keeping me warm.  Penny has a nicer disposition, but Sunny is by no means aggressive.  The only thing I don't like is he sometimes humps his sister.  And when you get Tigger neutered check with the vet that both testicles are descended.  Sunny only had one descended and the vet said he couldn't guarantee sterility b/c he had a hard time with the non-distended one.  So at his one year check up I am telling the vet how hard the dogs are to potty train.  Sunny daily lifted his leg on a plant in the foyer.  Turns out his second testicle was finally descended and whatever the vet removed wasn't it.  So in for a second surgery he went.  



NiniMorris said:


> Wendy (sorry, didn't grab your post)  We have a German Shepherd pup who just turned 5 months old...I can safely say he is 99% potty trained (or housebroken for those who don't have small kids!)  We crated when we were gone or asleep and took him out after eating, playing, sleeping, breathing...pretty much every 15 minutes!
> 
> I always gave him a dog treat if he went out , did his business and came back in quickly.  (we have a fenced in yard)  He still goes and sits by the treat box whenever I let him in...  When he was younger, we had lots and lots of midnight trips outside!  I am so glad those are over!  I think I was more excited about him sleeping through the night than I was any of the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Side not about the puppy...he looks full grown.  He is going to be huge!  Both of his parents weighed in at over 100 pounds without an ounce of fat!  He has just started developing his big boy bark.  It really came in handy a few days ago.
> 
> A civilian process server came to serve papers on someone that doesn't live in my house.  He wouldn't take no for an answer and tried to push his way in the house.  I slammed the door, locked the deadbolt, and brought my 'puppy' to the door.  The process server threw the papers in my yard and ran to his car!
> 'Nuff said!
> 
> 
> Nini


LOL that you got served someone else's papers. I had a patient who delivered  court orders and she said you ring the bell and hope no one answers and leave the papers.

German Shepards are smart dogs so that's why training may have been easier for you.  My dogs have pea brains -- or should I say "pee" brains.


----------



## graceesmom

I am just in awe at all of the amazing things I've seen on this thread.   This is a group of very talented Disers. 

So I'm ready to bite the bullet on the embroidery machine.  My local store sells the Bernina Deco 340 for $1295.  I can get the PE770 for $640 including shipping.  At that price difference, I don't think I can justify the Bernina.  

So can you guys help me with what all I need to order with the PE770.  

1) I know I need thread.  Is there a particular brand that works best with PE770?  
2) Stabilizer -- what kind do you guys recommend
3) Should I get additional software?  I hear Monogram It is a useful piece of software to get.  What do you guys think?  Anything else?
4) Needles -- how many?

Anything else I should get while I'm ordering.


----------



## CindyBeth

Sandi S said:


> I made Simplicity 2065 which is the Disney Rapunzel pattern. It made up really cute! (BTW - Simplicity is 5 for $5 at J's today.) Here is the finished version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I was looking for.     Love the dress!!!     It turned out so cute!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> I think you meant with pockets -- but I got what you were saying.  I made two pairs with embroidery on the pockets (4x4 appliques) but ended up doing them similar to the first ones Diane did.  I made them with flap closings and they turned out so cute.  They are BG so can't post pics yet.  Will do the shirts by Wed so will put pics up on the BG board.  They sure took a lot longer than regular Easy Fits, but part of that was the appliqueing and cutting and extra sewing as I double stitched them to make them look cuter.  I can't wait to see yours.
> 
> German Shepards are smart dogs so that's why training may have been easier for you.  My dogs have pea brains -- or should I say "pee" brains.


I can't wait to see your shorts and Chiara's.  Think between all of us in this group, we are going to come up with some super pockets for the Easy fit shorts.  I bought enough fabric to make 4 more pairs for my nephew.  They had some nice solid colored cottons on sale at Hancocks for $2.49 per yard this weekend.

German Shepherds are supposed to be very smart.  I am sure that's why they trained easier.  If your dog has a "pee" brain, I guess I'd have to say my dog has a "poop" brain.  She loves to leave us itty, bitty presents in the house when it is cold outside.



graceesmom said:


> I
> 1) I know I need thread.  Is there a particular brand that works best with PE770?
> 2) Stabilizer -- what kind do you guys recommend
> 3) Should I get additional software?  I hear Monogram It is a useful piece of software to get.  What do you guys think?  Anything else?
> 4) Needles -- how many?
> 
> Anything else I should get while I'm ordering.


I don't have the PE770 but I can say that my Babylock is not very picky about thread.  We all seem to have our own version of what works best in our machines in terms of stabilizers.  What works best for me is heavy weight cut away stabilizer.  I buy it by the bolt in Joanns.  Bring in a coupon for 40% off and the price is pretty good!  Most people don't seem to buy extra software until after they've had their machine for a while.  There are so many places to buy ready made designs so most people wait until they are quite comfortable with their machines before adding on the software.  I buy a couple of packages of needles anytime the notions are 1/2 off at Joanns or Hancocks.  You will definitely need quite a bit of thread when you first start out.  I ordered a lot of thread from  Threadart.com when I first started out.  It is dirt cheap, something like $1.65 per spool!


----------



## VBAndrea

graceesmom said:


> I am just in awe at all of the amazing things I've seen on this thread.   This is a group of very talented Disers.
> 
> So I'm ready to bite the bullet on the embroidery machine.  My local store sells the Bernina Deco 340 for $1295.  I can get the PE770 for $640 including shipping.  At that price difference, I don't think I can justify the Bernina.
> 
> So can you guys help me with what all I need to order with the PE770.
> 
> 1) I know I need thread.  Is there a particular brand that works best with PE770?
> 2) Stabilizer -- what kind do you guys recommend
> 3) Should I get additional software?  I hear Monogram It is a useful piece of software to get.  What do you guys think?  Anything else?
> 4) Needles -- how many?
> 
> Anything else I should get while I'm ordering.


A lot of us order our thread from Marathon.  I think most of us get the 50 most popular colors, but order an extra black and possibly white. I've had my machine since May and ordered 2 spools of black and now need to order again.  Also look at what designs you want to do -- my kids like a lot of nature things and horses so I ordered a bunch of browns and grays too.  

I also get the tear away stabilizer from Marathon, and I buy their needles.  Make sure you get ball point for t's / knits.  

Some people buy the prewound bobbins from Marathon.  I wind my own -- though prewound is tempting so I wouldn't have to wind all the time!

For cut away stabilizer I prefer Floriani medium weight.  I have to buy it at the sew vac store, but it softens nicely once washed and doesn't irritate my kids' skin.

I also recommend a good embroidery scissors (use a coupon at Joann's) and a manicure scissor.

You will also want a washable marker or pencils for marking on t;s to line them up.

I only buy designs so can't recommend any programs.

HTH.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some things.

Me <------- who is supposed to be sewing but I have a dog snoozing on my lap and can't bear to wake him.  I am working on a tote for the dd of the lady who gave me one of my sewing machines.  Her dd is in college and her b-day is the 24th.  I have everything cut and now need to put it together.  Then I have another gift to work on for someone else.  Once again my poor kids suffer!


----------



## graceesmom

VBAndrea said:


> A lot of us order our thread from Marathon.  I think most of us get the 50 most popular colors, but order an extra black and possibly white. I've had my machine since May and ordered 2 spools of black and now need to order again.  Also look at what designs you want to do -- my kids like a lot of nature things and horses so I ordered a bunch of browns and grays too.
> 
> I also get the tear away stabilizer from Marathon, and I buy their needles.  Make sure you get ball point for t's / knits.
> 
> Some people buy the prewound bobbins from Marathon.  I wind my own -- though prewound is tempting so I wouldn't have to wind all the time!
> 
> For cut away stabilizer I prefer Floriani medium weight.  I have to buy it at the sew vac store, but it softens nicely once washed and doesn't irritate my kids' skin.
> 
> I also recommend a good embroidery scissors (use a coupon at Joann's) and a manicure scissor.
> 
> You will also want a washable marker or pencils for marking on t;s to line them up.
> 
> I only buy designs so can't recommend any programs.
> 
> HTH.  I'm sure I'm forgetting some things.
> 
> Me <------- who is supposed to be sewing but I have a dog snoozing on my lap and can't bear to wake him.  I am working on a tote for the dd of the lady who gave me one of my sewing machines.  Her dd is in college and her b-day is the 24th.  I have everything cut and now need to put it together.  Then I have another gift to work on for someone else.  Once again my poor kids suffer!



Thanks for the advice.  Can I get the Marathon website?   The site I found looked like a place to order already embroidered merchandise.  I am planning to order the machine from Allbrands.  I was thinking of just ordering my first set of supplies from there too, but I will check out Marathon too.  Do they sell their own brand of threads or is there a particular brand of thread that is better than others.


----------



## tinkbell13

dianemom2 said:


> We also trained her to go on a verbal command.  I think our dog has ADHD because when we'd take her out to go potty, she'd get so distracted playing and sniffing that she'd forget to go.  So we trained her to go when she is told to, "Go potty!"  However I wish we'd trained her to a different command like, "Do your business."  Because I hate standing out on the deck and yelling out into the yard, "Go potty!"  I am sure the neighbors are all laughing at me.


We trained to a command too as we travel a lot on the weekends during the summer and wanted the pup to go anytime we stopped. My husband came up with the phrase "do your numbers" because it isn't commonly said and we wouldn't have to worry about someone else saying it at an inopportune time. Funny how I forgot about that until I saw your post!



hey_jude said:


> The Fabricland in Hyde Park had some Winnie the Pooh fabric in mid-February.  The other place in London that often has a variety of Disney fabric is Lens Mill on Exeter Road (just past Wonderland).
> 
> Judy


Thanks Judy. Hyde Park is the one store I haven't been too yet, probably because I was so disappointed after going to the Wonderland Rd and Dundas St stores. I didn't see any in Lens Mill when I was there, but then again I easily could have missed it in that place!



NiniMorris said:


> Wendy (sorry, didn't grab your post)  We have a German Shepherd pup who just turned 5 months old.
> 
> I think I was more excited about him sleeping through the night than I was any of the kids!
> 
> Side not about the puppy...he looks full grown.  He is going to be huge!  Both of his parents weighed in at over 100 pounds without an ounce of fat!  He has just started developing his big boy bark.  It really came in handy a few days ago.
> 
> A civilian process server came to serve papers on someone that doesn't live in my house.  He wouldn't take no for an answer and tried to push his way in the house.  I slammed the door, locked the deadbolt, and brought my 'puppy' to the door.  The process server threw the papers in my yard and ran to his car!
> 'Nuff said!
> 
> Nini


Have I mentioned that I    German Shepherds! Ours is a 2.5 year old, long haired, red and black girl that goes by the name of Buffy. We had Jasmine, a black and tan regular shepherd, before that. I would agree on being more excited about sleeping through the night but then again DS was sleeping through the night at 5 weeks and the pup just two weeks after we got her. Buffy's parents were both near 100 pounds. She has topped out at a nice 65-70 pounds but she looks bigger with the long hair. I  about the process server. Ours loves to intimidate anyone who comes to the door but would probably roll over and want them to rub her belly if they stuck around!



graceesmom said:


> So can you guys help me with what all I need to order with the PE770.
> 
> 1) I know I need thread.  Is there a particular brand that works best with PE770?
> 2) Stabilizer -- what kind do you guys recommend
> 3) Should I get additional software?  I hear Monogram It is a useful piece of software to get.  What do you guys think?  Anything else?
> 4) Needles -- how many?
> 
> Anything else I should get while I'm ordering.


Thread, stabilizer, needles, embroidery scissors and marking pencils like others have said. Maybe spray fabric adhesive to help with t-shirts if you do them. You may also want to try different stabilizers to see which works best for the types of projects you are doing. I ordered a set of threads from Threadart to be able to get lots of different colours and then extra large spools of white, black and green as I know those will be colours I use all the time. I have been happy with that thread so far. If the designs you want have already been digitized by someone else it would probably be less expensive to purchase them as compared to additional software. I purchased software only because I need to digitize a bunch of logos for my husband's company, BIL's company, friend's company, etc. Good luck!


----------



## NiniMorris

Mr Max's predecessor was named Taz.  We had him for a little over 10 years.  At his biggest, he weighed in at 120 lbs.  We had him professionally trained.  He was supposed to become a police dog...but as my husband puts it...I took a perfectly trained police dog and turned him into a 120 pound lapdog!

He could be ferocious and was deadly even when playing (he broke my jaw and gave me a concussion!)  but he was a sweetheart.  He let the kids be really mean to him.  My youngest learned to walk holding on to him.  He was a long hair black and tan who loved the kids!

In the end, he lost his sight, his legs got bad but he still tried to be our watch dog.  Since he couldn't see...he slept in front of the door.  NO ONE could go in or out without him knowing.  When someone came to the door, the small dachshund barked, but the visitor saw him...She sounded ferocious but he looked mean!

It took me almost 3 years to get around to alloying us to get another.  I'm glad we did...


Yup...that did not tie into Disney or sewing...sorry!

Nini


----------



## miprender

Wendy... so happy that you were able to rescue that little puppy



VBAndrea said:


> DH had a paper route as a kid but he had to ride his bike everywhere.  If it was raining on Sunday morning his neighbor would sometimes drive him to deliver -- his neighbor presided as the bishop (Mormon) at our wedding.  Sad to say I got their Xmas card returned this year and asked dh about it and dh's response was "maybe he died."  Gotta love my ever so thoughtful dh.  I will call dh's sister's this week to see if she knows his current whereabouts as she still lives in the area and may know.  Can't call dh's mom because she has dementia.  And I just got the card returned last week -- I mailed it Dec 14!



 Gotta love your DH... very sentimental LOL



PurpleEars said:


> Ok, I must go and pack. We are leaving for Disneyland in less than 24 hours. We will be meeting up with Lisa and Megan tomorrow evening. It will be the first time I get to meet a Disboutiquer in real life!



How fun... have a magical time °0°!



VBAndrea said:


> My dogs did not fully train until 23 months old.  Yes, you heard me correctly.  Shih Tzus, however, are one of the dumbest dogs there is.  Let's hope your dog has some poodle or Bichon in it to make life easier.  My best success started when I carried treats outside with me and gave them the instant the dog pottied.  We had a pen with a crate.  I could not lock the dogs on the crate unless I wanted to listen to them cry ALL night.  They loved the pen though, but I found it harder to rid them of the pen because they then felt peeing anywhere in the house was OK.  But I had to pen them because they ruined some furniture -- loved chewing baseboards, chewed the cabinets on the kitchen island, a shelf and two of our kitchen chairs.  Even one DR chair is chewed but thankfully dh hasn't noticed that as our set is from Denmark -- and of course they chewed one of the two arm chairs, not one of the extra chairs which I could swap with one of the extras in the attic.  Anywhoo, I failed miserably at potty training.  My dogs still have an *accident* about once per month.
> .



 My little dog Max is in a battle of wills with DH and has to mark his territory everywhere so Yes we are always steam cleaning too.


----------



## graceesmom

I appreciate all the advice on this thread and your patience with a novice like me.

Of course if I'm going to get an embroidery machine, I'm going to want to do some Disney font embroidery.

I saw on Etsy a few sellers who sell a Disney font.  They all say it requires software to use their fonts.  Is that software that would already be on the embroidery machine or does that mean I need to order a separate software for unlocking the files?  Has anyone purchased a Disney font from Etsy or anywhere else?

I'd also like it to include some Mickey/Minnie heads for outlining appliques.  

Thanks.


----------



## tinkbell13

I am happy to say that I have had a very busy weekend in my sewing room. Although I have discovered that I don't have enough space on a five foot desk for both machines and a work area. Plus having to run up and down the stairs every time I need to press something got old very quickly. I am definitely going to clear out space in the play room/exercise room for the machines so it will be the sewing room/exercise room. Here's what I have been working on:

Pirate Mickey shirt for DS





Wallets to match the kids' messenger bags




Insides




Card slots on DS's wallet





Logo for our race team





Logo for my BIL's side business/hobby





I was really happy with how the logos stitched out. The race team logo was the first one I did and I learned a lot about what to do while digitizing to make it sew out better. BIL's logo was a piece of cake after that. Next up is to do the logo for DH and his partner's business. And I need to squeeze in a bunch of shirts for our trip!


----------



## Sandi S

Y'all have some cute doggies, but I can relate on animals with unpleasant habits (as my big kitty brings up a barf outside this room). The same kitty used to leave us little poo nuggets outside of his litter box. We tried all kinds of things, but it ended up being a calming lavender aromatherapy collar that stopped the poops. It sure beats trying to jam a Clomicalm down his throat daily.

I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes). 






I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.


----------



## cajunfan

Okay all you experts....

Has anyone sewn with Codura brand fabrics?

I offered to make a base drum cover for my son's youth orchestra group, and I am thinking that this is the fabric to use. I know a lot of his cases are out of this fabric, so it only makes sense. 

If you have sewn with it, any thoughts/opinions about it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## CindyBeth

mandi224 said:


> I am not sure if you have had many replies to needing a pattern for a Rapunzel dress. I found a free pattern online and made it for my daughter for Halloween.
> 
> I used this pattern.
> http://www.fleetingthing.com/handmade/dress-up/Tangled-Rapunzel-costume-tutorial/&2_2_95




Thanks for the reply!!!  Your dress turned out great!  And I love your daughter's hair!!!  Thanks for the link, I really like having the picture tutorial!


----------



## PurpleEars

VBAndrea said:


> I had no idea you were meeting with Lisa!  She seems like a sweetie.  Have a wonderful time





babynala said:


> I have some catching up to do on the thread but wanted to tell you to have a great trip !!!





billwendy said:


> Flora - have a GREAT time in Disney Land!! Ride Calafornia Screamin for me and watch World of Color!!!!!
> 
> I've been trying to do some stitching for a friend, and my wheel feels kind of bound up in my PE770  - anyone have any ideas? I cant figure out how to get into that part of the machine?????
> 
> Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!
> 
> We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips





tinkbell13 said:


> Have a great time at Disneyland! I would love to go there at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> DMGeurts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun at DL - and say hi to Lisa and Megan!  How awesome that you get to meet them!
> 
> D~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flora- Have a great time at Disneyland.  How fun to get to meet up with Disfriends!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cogero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flora Have a wonderful time in Disney World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NiniMorris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with Lisa!  I know she was meeting up with Kris (mom of one of our Wish kids) over the weekend.  So Jealous!
> 
> Nini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miprender said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fun... have a magical time °0°!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. We got to DL - in fact, we are sitting in our room listening to the fireworks right now! We met Lisa and Megan. They spotted us a couple of hours before our original meeting time. We were going to Haunted Mansion and all of a sudden I heard someone calling my name behind me. It was them! I told Lisa that we would have our matching sorceror ears on, and I would be carrying my Rosetta. They saw us in the crowd and came and introduced themselves. They are such sweeties in real life. Lisa also told me about her visit with Kris. Sounds like they had a great time! I also dropped off a couple of blankets for Lisa to save on shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~D - I saw one of your handiwork in action. Your pictures do not do the bag enough justice! They look WONDERFUL in real life!
> 
> Wendy - congrats on getting a new dog. I know Tigger will not replace Zoey, but I am sure you'll give it a very good home.
> 
> 
> 
> mandi224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you have had many replies to needing a pattern for a Rapunzel dress. I found a free pattern online and made it for my daughter for Halloween.
> 
> I used this pattern.
> http://www.fleetingthing.com/handmade/dress-up/Tangled-Rapunzel-costume-tutorial/&2_2_95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is beautiful! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> graceesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just in awe at all of the amazing things I've seen on this thread.   This is a group of very talented Disers.
> 
> So I'm ready to bite the bullet on the embroidery machine.  My local store sells the Bernina Deco 340 for $1295.  I can get the PE770 for $640 including shipping.  At that price difference, I don't think I can justify the Bernina.
> 
> So can you guys help me with what all I need to order with the PE770.
> 
> 1) I know I need thread.  Is there a particular brand that works best with PE770?
> 2) Stabilizer -- what kind do you guys recommend
> 3) Should I get additional software?  I hear Monogram It is a useful piece of software to get.  What do you guys think?  Anything else?
> 4) Needles -- how many?
> 
> Anything else I should get while I'm ordering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see that your questions have been answered so I just want to say congrats on your upcoming purcahse!
> 
> 
> 
> tinkbell13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to say that I have had a very busy weekend in my sewing room. Although I have discovered that I don't have enough space on a five foot desk for both machines and a work area. Plus having to run up and down the stairs every time I need to press something got old very quickly. I am definitely going to clear out space in the play room/exercise room for the machines so it will be the sewing room/exercise room. Here's what I have been working on:
> 
> Pirate Mickey shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallets to match the kids' messenger bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card slots on DS's wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo for our race team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo for my BIL's side business/hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how the logos stitched out. The race team logo was the first one I did and I learned a lot about what to do while digitizing to make it sew out better. BIL's logo was a piece of cake after that. Next up is to do the logo for DH and his partner's business. And I need to squeeze in a bunch of shirts for our trip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you had a very busy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Sandi S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shorts look very comfy - no wonder they are a big hit!
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

tinkbell13 said:


> I am happy to say that I have had a very busy weekend in my sewing room. Although I have discovered that I don't have enough space on a five foot desk for both machines and a work area. Plus having to run up and down the stairs every time I need to press something got old very quickly. I am definitely going to clear out space in the play room/exercise room for the machines so it will be the sewing room/exercise room. Here's what I have been working on:
> 
> Pirate Mickey shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallets to match the kids' messenger bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card slots on DS's wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo for our race team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo for my BIL's side business/hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how the logos stitched out. The race team logo was the first one I did and I learned a lot about what to do while digitizing to make it sew out better. BIL's logo was a piece of cake after that. Next up is to do the logo for DH and his partner's business. And I need to squeeze in a bunch of shirts for our trip!



THese are awesome!  I love the wallets!  But you know me...  I love handbag accessories.  LOL



Sandi S said:


> Y'all have some cute doggies, but I can relate on animals with unpleasant habits (as my big kitty brings up a barf outside this room). The same kitty used to leave us little poo nuggets outside of his litter box. We tried all kinds of things, but it ended up being a calming lavender aromatherapy collar that stopped the poops. It sure beats trying to jam a Clomicalm down his throat daily.
> 
> I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.



This turned out great!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone. We got to DL - in fact, we are sitting in our room listening to the fireworks right now! We met Lisa and Megan. They spotted us a couple of hours before our original meeting time. We were going to Haunted Mansion and all of a sudden I heard someone calling my name behind me. It was them! I told Lisa that we would have our matching sorceror ears on, and I would be carrying my Rosetta. They saw us in the crowd and came and introduced themselves. They are such sweeties in real life. Lisa also told me about her visit with Kris. Sounds like they had a great time! I also dropped off a couple of blankets for Lisa to save on shipping



How awesome that you got to meet them!  And I love the blankets!



PurpleEars said:


> ~D - I saw one of your handiwork in action. Your pictures do not do the bag enough justice! They look WONDERFUL in real life!



Awwww, thanks!  My guess is that you are referring to Megan's Toy Story Autograph Bag?  That was a fun one to do - and I totally copied it for my own carry-on messenger bag, and I also plan on copying it for my DHS bag as well - that color combo with the interior fabric is one of my favorites.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

graceesmom said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Can I get the Marathon website?   The site I found looked like a place to order already embroidered merchandise.  I am planning to order the machine from Allbrands.  I was thinking of just ordering my first set of supplies from there too, but I will check out Marathon too.  Do they sell their own brand of threads or is there a particular brand of thread that is better than others.


I believe it's Marathonthread.com

It's their own brand of thread as far as I know, but I'm no expert.  I know there are threads with better sheen to them, but they are around $5 a spool and I just can't justify the cost.  They do have a sheen and look nice when stitched.  I got a really good sale on my starter kit so it was around $1.50 a spool.  Now the sale isn't quite as good, but it equates to $1.70 a spool.  Diane's site has the thread for $1.75 a spool and Marathon's individual spools are $1.95 each, so there threadart is cheaper.  I don't know if threadart has a starter set.

Someone else mentioned adhesive spray and yes, but a bottle/can.  I got the Dritz at Joanns and don't forget your coupon -- it's not cheap and I just ran out of my original bottle.  I do not hoop my t's so it's a must for me.

And you need a thumb drive to transfer the designs from your computer to the machine.



miprender said:


> My little dog Max is in a battle of wills with DH and has to mark his territory everywhere so Yes we are always steam cleaning too.


Is Max neutered?  It helped immensely when our boy when neutered for the second time.  We had the steam cleaner long before the dogs --  we are actually on our third one.  I got it when I was potty training ds and then after that we needed it b/c we have a cat that vomits about every two to three days and add the dogs to the mix and our steam cleaners have been well used.



graceesmom said:


> I appreciate all the advice on this thread and your patience with a novice like me.
> 
> Of course if I'm going to get an embroidery machine, I'm going to want to do some Disney font embroidery.
> 
> I saw on Etsy a few sellers who sell a Disney font.  They all say it requires software to use their fonts.  Is that software that would already be on the embroidery machine or does that mean I need to order a separate software for unlocking the files?  Has anyone purchased a Disney font from Etsy or anywhere else?
> 
> I'd also like it to include some Mickey/Minnie heads for outlining appliques.
> 
> Thanks.


If you buy from Heather Sue you immediately download the design to your download folder on your computer.  She sends you all the files, but for some designers you must request PES (for the Brother PE770).  You transfer the design from your computer to your thumb drive and then plug that into your machine and it appears.  Clear as mud?  Sorry, I'm not computer savvy.  I just had dh show me what to do and now I know.  I would just recommend buying Heather's font b/c I know it looks good (I don't actually own the font, but Heather added names for me to some BG designs).  And with Heather's Mickey heads you also get small fill heads which I love for little things like luggage tags.  



tinkbell13 said:


> I am happy to say that I have had a very busy weekend in my sewing room. Although I have discovered that I don't have enough space on a five foot desk for both machines and a work area. Plus having to run up and down the stairs every time I need to press something got old very quickly. I am definitely going to clear out space in the play room/exercise room for the machines so it will be the sewing room/exercise room. Here's what I have been working on:
> 
> Pirate Mickey shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallets to match the kids' messenger bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card slots on DS's wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo for our race team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo for my BIL's side business/hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how the logos stitched out. The race team logo was the first one I did and I learned a lot about what to do while digitizing to make it sew out better. BIL's logo was a piece of cake after that. Next up is to do the logo for DH and his partner's business. And I need to squeeze in a bunch of shirts for our trip!


Everything looks fabulous!  You've been keeping busy.

I have a long counter (6 to 8 feet???) and I only have room on that for my embroidery machine and work space.  I have my other machines on a sewing desk I ordered from Joann's.  I sew in the laundry room so it's a tight space, but doable.  



Sandi S said:


> Y'all have some cute doggies, but I can relate on animals with unpleasant habits (as my big kitty brings up a barf outside this room). The same kitty used to leave us little poo nuggets outside of his litter box. We tried all kinds of things, but it ended up being a calming lavender aromatherapy collar that stopped the poops. It sure beats trying to jam a Clomicalm down his throat daily.
> 
> I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.


I've never heard of a color like that.  I had a cat (no longer with us) that started pooing outside the box and we tried everything (except that collar!).  My sister eventually took the cat when I was pg  with dd and ds was into everything and she never gave the cat back.  He still kept pooing outside the box on and off for all the years she had him.  He just passed away in Dec.  Sweetest cat though.

We had one that peed outside the box and that was a nightmare.  Tried antidepressants and all and finally had to send him to a home that had no other cats and they said he did fine there.  He was my very favorite cat ever so I was sad to have him go, but the smell of cat pee is awful and we should have bought stock in that Miracle stuff -- eventually I found an expensive laundry soap that worked.

Anyway, onto sewing -- love your pj's!  My kids have oodles of flannel pants and shorts for sleeping in.  They love them.  



cajunfan said:


> Okay all you experts....
> 
> Has anyone sewn with Codura brand fabrics?
> 
> I offered to make a base drum cover for my son's youth orchestra group, and I am thinking that this is the fabric to use. I know a lot of his cases are out of this fabric, so it only makes sense.
> 
> If you have sewn with it, any thoughts/opinions about it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn


Not an expert and never heard of Codura, but didn't want you to think I was ignoring you


----------



## cajunfan

Thanks for making me feel loved Andrea! 

Codura is a heavy duty nylon...thin the stuff that luggage, backpacks...most soft side music instrument cases...are made out of it. It is sturdy and water repellent. I am just concerned about how it will sew on my machine. 

Thanks!

Lynn


----------



## morganmmommy

Wow!!  Everything is so amazing!!!  I still don't know how to do quotes yet....

I still have 4 more posts before I can put pictures on here :-(


----------



## Meshell2002

cajunfan said:


> Thanks for making me feel loved Andrea!
> 
> Codura is a heavy duty nylon...thin the stuff that luggage, backpacks...most soft side music instrument cases...are made out of it. It is sturdy and water repellent. I am just concerned about how it will sew on my machine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



I've never sewn with codura but I can imagine you definately need the right needle. Probably a heavy duty one....like the kind you would use on canvas....and heavy duty thread.


----------



## graceesmom

Okay, everytime I think I've got all my answers, I think of another question.

For those of you with the PE770, what style bobbin does it use?  I've seen conflicting information.  One site says A style and another says L style.

I was thinking of buying a few prewound bobbins to get started.

I am also considering the thread stand.  Does anyone use one of those?


----------



## GrammytoMany

Hi Everyone,  
       Just read through the last 6 pages/threads -- What cute dresses, shirts and wallets!  

       I managed to get 3 projects done over the weekend...although none of them are Disney related  

       I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled down



IMG_0342 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Here's baby blanket and taggie that I made for a friend of the family..their little girl was born last month.



Blanket & Taggie for family friend by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
Here's the blanket I made for our youngest granddaughter...I had already made her a Taggie for Christmas.  



Evelyn's Blanket by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

      Well, the girls (granddaughters) have decided it's time for lunch... so
hope everyone has a nice day of sewing
Sheila


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Hi Guys, 

Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.

Shelia, I love the taggie and blanket so cute.

Loved the wallets, have to learn how to make those.  Is there a pattern/tut for that? 

Bolt Pj's were awesome and loved the reaction too funny 

Nini so happy you could rescue that pup....

I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally  

I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know


----------



## graceesmom

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.
> 
> Shelia, I love the taggie and blanket so cute.
> 
> Loved the wallets, have to learn how to make those.  Is there a pattern/tut for that?
> 
> Bolt Pj's were awesome and loved the reaction too funny
> 
> Nini so happy you could rescue that pup....
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> 
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know



Congratulations on the promotion and bonus!!!  What wonderful news.


----------



## morganmmommy

I am loving making fabric covered buttons


----------



## Meshell2002

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.
> 
> Shelia, I love the taggie and blanket so cute.
> 
> Loved the wallets, have to learn how to make those.  Is there a pattern/tut for that?
> 
> Bolt Pj's were awesome and loved the reaction too funny
> 
> Nini so happy you could rescue that pup....
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> 
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know





ur gonna have fun!


----------



## Sandi S

cajunfan said:


> Thanks for making me feel loved Andrea!
> 
> Codura is a heavy duty nylon...thin the stuff that luggage, backpacks...most soft side music instrument cases...are made out of it. It is sturdy and water repellent. I am just concerned about how it will sew on my machine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn



I have sewn with that - you must have heavy duty needles.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.
> 
> Shelia, I love the taggie and blanket so cute.
> 
> Loved the wallets, have to learn how to make those.  Is there a pattern/tut for that?
> 
> Bolt Pj's were awesome and loved the reaction too funny
> 
> Nini so happy you could rescue that pup....
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> 
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know



Congratulations! you will love being able to embroider!


----------



## Taja

Lots and lots of wonderful projects! I tend not to sign in while I'm just reading and my internet connection is a bit pokey at the moment, so I'm reluctant to go back to try to quote everything! Let's just say we have a very talented group of sewing enthusiasts!




cajunfan said:


> Thanks for making me feel loved Andrea!
> 
> Codura is a heavy duty nylon...thin the stuff that luggage, backpacks...most soft side music instrument cases...are made out of it. It is sturdy and water repellent. I am just concerned about how it will sew on my machine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn




Cordura really requires an industrial machine--or a home machine with an extremely powerful motor, in addition to a needle for heavy fabric. I can sew it on my industrial machine or my mother's ca. 1945 Singer (check out DMGuerts rehabbed machine--I think Patience is similar my mother's machine--without the cabinet!), but I would not care to try it on my electronic machines.

A walking foot (sometimes called an even-feed foot) might help. I would test a long strip very carefully on a home machine. That will give you the feel of the drag of the Cordura.

Curves also are difficult with Cordura fabric. It doesn't ease, so you really have to clip curves severely. If it bunches in the curve, it adds bulk, which puts more strain on the machine's motor. So be sure to test, test, test! Not nearly as much fun or as satisfying as producing the final product, but necessary at times.


----------



## mandi224

Thank you for all the sweet comments on my dd. She loved being Rapunzel. 
My DH just bought me a serger yesterday. I am so excited and terrified all at the same time. I have always wanted one, but never used one. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Taja

mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments on my dd. She loved being Rapunzel.
> My DH just bought me a serger yesterday. I am so excited and terrified all at the same time. I have always wanted one, but never used one. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.



Practice, practice, practice!  *LOL*

Seriously! If your manual doesn't have any projects, you might want to pick up a beginning serger project book. 

Make samples of how the thread should look using different settings, which will depend on the type of serger you have. Some sergers are pretty sophisticated and can do a number of things. My first serger (basic single needle, 2-3 thread machine) could only do 3-thread overlock, 2 or 3 thread narrow or rolled hem and a ladder stitch. I still have it and use it almost exclusively for narrow rolled hems--it makes the best narrow rolled hem I've seen! 

Make samples with different stitch widths, lengths, number of threads, with/without differential feed--all of the options available to you--with varying types/weights of fabrics to see how it performs. Then try using different types of threads, such as woolly nylon in the loopers. 

I have a binder of samples for each of my machines (both sewing machines and sergers) with notes about thread types and settings to make it easier to duplicate techniques in the future. Sometimes I don't use a technique for two or three years--just depends on what I'm sewing! It probably would make sense to save my samples as digital files, but I like being able to touch the samples to be sure everything is just so. I might digitize them in the future--just so I don't lose them!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!  
     i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



 these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!





 here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...






and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party! 




  thank you for looking...~Beth~ *


----------



## tinkerbell3747

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking...~Beth~ *




Wow! Loved all your projects especially the aprons and HK outfit - SO SO Cute!

We'll we hashed it all out and I am getting my machine.....  I am shopping right now.


----------



## ariekannairb

I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed


----------



## Taja

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking...~Beth~ *



Absolutely love the custom hatbands! All of the outfits are terrific, but I really love the simplest things--the hatbands! *LOL*





ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed



CUTE!!!!

Terrific work!


----------



## cajunfan

Thanks for all the tips on the Cordura folks! I may be changing my mind...I have an older (20 years) White heavy duty machine, but I am not sure I want to tackle that project with that fabric right now...I just did not think about it having no give and although I could make a box type cover (it is a concert bass drum that stays on a stand) I just don't know that I want to mess with it...will probably do some sort of vinyl instead. 

I appreciate all the insight!

Thanks!


----------



## tinkbell13

GrammytoMany said:


> I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled down
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0342 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Here's baby blanket and taggie that I made for a friend of the family..their little girl was born last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Blanket & Taggie for family friend by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Here's the blanket I made for our youngest granddaughter...I had already made her a Taggie for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn's Blanket by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr


Great job on the playpants, blankets and taggie!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Loved the wallets, have to learn how to make those.  Is there a pattern/tut for that?
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.


The wallet I made for DS was a free pattern I found online. I wasn't happy with it and made lots of notes on changing it if I ever make one again. DS loves it though so I guess its not as bad as I think it is. The wallets for my nieces are completely my own creation and are very simple. I could pm you dimensions and quick instructions but I'm sure if you look at them you can figure it out easily.

Congratulations on the promotion!  And hurray for finally getting to order your machine! I know you will absolutely love it as much as I love mine!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking...~Beth~


Good job! They are so cute! I think I love the pirate tank dress the most.



ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed


Awesome job on the outfits! Your DD looks like she is pleased with them too!


----------



## cogero

Shakisha

Congrats on the bonus and being able to get your machine. I know you are super excited


----------



## dianemom2

GrammytoMany said:


> I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled down
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0342 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Here's baby blanket and taggie that I made for a friend of the family..their little girl was born last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Blanket & Taggie for family friend by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Here's the blanket I made for our youngest granddaughter...I had already made her a Taggie for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn's Blanket by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila


Sheila, everything turned out great.  The play pants are super cute and the blankets look so cuddly!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> 
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know


What great news!  I am so happy for you.  You're going to love the new  machine when you get it!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking...~Beth~ *


Beth- Everything looks wonderful.  It is so nice that you've been helping your daughter's friend get ready for her trip to Disney!  I love the fabric flower.  I don't think I'd have the patience for making them.  The Hello Kitty is adorable.  I am always amazed at those of you who do such wonderful appliques by hand.



ariekannairb said:


>


Welcome to the group!  I love both outfits.  I've seen the pattern that you used for the Minnie outfit (in fact, I may have it in my pattern collection in my sewing room?????)  and it turned out very cute.  I might have to dig that pattern out and use it.

I had a busy day today.  I did 4 more pair of Easy Fit shorts with pockets for my nephew.  I'll post pictures of them tomorrow.  Then I cut out the front panel for a Vida and appliqued it.  But when I unhooped it, I found I had done it crooked.  I don't know how that happened.  Anyhow, I was able to salvage it by recutting it into the bodice for a Simple Sweet.  Now I have to rethink my plans for the rest of the dress and the material that I was going to use.  I don't think I will have sewing time tomorrow.  I hope to get back to it on Thursday.


----------



## VBAndrea

graceesmom said:


> Okay, everytime I think I've got all my answers, I think of another question.
> 
> For those of you with the PE770, what style bobbin does it use?  I've seen conflicting information.  One site says A style and another says L style.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a few prewound bobbins to get started.
> 
> I am also considering the thread stand.  Does anyone use one of those?


I have no idea about the bobbin -- all I know is I bought some plastic ones (to wind on my own) at Walmart.  They are just generic Brother bobbins and I think the package said they worked for a 770PE -- if not I just took one into the store and compared it to make sure.

In my notes that i have, that if I were to purchase prewound I was told to get this (I think it was Teresa who helped me with this):
NES sided plastic bobbins polyester filament 141OOP.

Again, I have never purchased prewound so I'd feel better if someone who uses them would chime in to make sure I have this noted correctly.



GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just read through the last 6 pages/threads -- What cute dresses, shirts and wallets!
> 
> I managed to get 3 projects done over the weekend...although none of them are Disney related
> 
> I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled down
> 
> Here's baby blanket and taggie that I made for a friend of the family..their little girl was born last month.
> 
> Here's the blanket I made for our youngest granddaughter...I had already made her a Taggie for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Well, the girls (granddaughters) have decided it's time for lunch... so
> hope everyone has a nice day of sewing
> Sheila


Everything looks awesome!  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> 
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know


YaHooooooooo!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you.  Your dd will especially benefit (my kids are about the same ages as yours and I find with my ds being 10 as well that he's a little more selective about "grown-up" designs so he gets some time consuming fills from embroidery library).  



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments on my dd. She loved being Rapunzel.
> My DH just bought me a serger yesterday. I am so excited and terrified all at the same time. I have always wanted one, but never used one. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


Just read the manual and practice!  



Taja said:


> Practice, practice, practice!  *LOL*
> 
> Seriously! If your manual doesn't have any projects, you might want to pick up a beginning serger project book.
> 
> Make samples of how the thread should look using different settings, which will depend on the type of serger you have. Some sergers are pretty sophisticated and can do a number of things. My first serger (basic single needle, 2-3 thread machine) could only do 3-thread overlock, 2 or 3 thread narrow or rolled hem and a ladder stitch. I still have it and use it almost exclusively for narrow rolled hems--it makes the best narrow rolled hem I've seen!
> 
> Make samples with different stitch widths, lengths, number of threads, with/without differential feed--all of the options available to you--with varying types/weights of fabrics to see how it performs. Then try using different types of threads, such as woolly nylon in the loopers.
> 
> I have a binder of samples for each of my machines (both sewing machines and sergers) with notes about thread types and settings to make it easier to duplicate techniques in the future. Sometimes I don't use a technique for two or three years--just depends on what I'm sewing! It probably would make sense to save my samples as digital files, but I like being able to touch the samples to be sure everything is just so. I might digitize them in the future--just so I don't lose them!


I LOVE your notebook idea with samples and settings!  I must do that!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!
> 
> 
> here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> 
> thank you for looking...~Beth~ *


Fabulous job Beth!  The grandbabies are going to love you all the more now!



ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed


Wow!  You are a seamstress.  I think you did a fabulous job   And your dd is a cutie -- I love the missing teeth.


dianemom2 said:


> I had a busy day today.  I did 4 more pair of Easy Fit shorts with pockets for my nephew.  I'll post pictures of them tomorrow.  Then I cut out the front panel for a Vida and appliqued it.  But when I unhooped it, I found I had done it crooked.  I don't know how that happened.  Anyhow, I was able to salvage it by recutting it into the bodice for a Simple Sweet.  Now I have to rethink my plans for the rest of the dress and the material that I was going to use.  I don't think I will have sewing time tomorrow.  I hope to get back to it on Thursday.


I can't believe what happened with the Vida!  I did that with that Pooh shirt too and I have no idea how along the way I goofed.  Hopefully those will be our only goof ups for the year.

Can't wait to see your shorts.  I did one of my coordinating shirts last night and hope to do the other today and then will post pics on the BG so you can see my variation on some pockets.  My dd liked them so hopefully the recipients will as well.

I also have some pics still on my camera that I will try to post here when I upload my BG stuff.  Just a  tote bag and a Valentine's skirt I made dd -- nothing too exciting.


----------



## cogero

ariekannairb said:


>



you did such a fabulous job on these. Love the minnie outfit.


----------



## dianemom2

Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.  













I really like the pockets on the Easy Fit shorts.  I had hoped to do extra pockets on at least one pair but I needed just a bit more material than I had purchased.  I will know for next time.


----------



## babynala

billwendy said:


> Got a new puppy this weekend - his name is Tigger!  He will never replace my Zoey, but will earn a place of his own. He came from a rescue shelter in NJ and is 4 months old! He and Billy have the same Birthday!!!!
> 
> We are 50/50 on the potty training - any tips


Congrats on adding a new member to your family.  Tigger is one lucky dog!



mandi224 said:


> I am not sure if you have had many replies to needing a pattern for a Rapunzel dress. I found a free pattern online and made it for my daughter for Halloween.


This dress came out wonderful.  Your DD looks so sweet all dressed up as Rapunzel.



tinkbell13 said:


> I am happy to say that I have had a very busy weekend in my sewing room. Although I have discovered that I don't have enough space on a five foot desk for both machines and a work area. Plus having to run up and down the stairs every time I need to press something got old very quickly. I am definitely going to clear out space in the play room/exercise room for the machines so it will be the sewing room/exercise room. Here's what I have been working on:
> 
> Pirate Mickey shirt for DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallets to match the kids' messenger bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how the logos stitched out. The race team logo was the first one I did and I learned a lot about what to do while digitizing to make it sew out better. BIL's logo was a piece of cake after that. Next up is to do the logo for DH and his partner's business. And I need to squeeze in a bunch of shirts for our trip!


Great job on the digitizing.  I like your son's shirt and the wallets came out so nice.  



Sandi S said:


> I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.


Love the shorts.  That is on my list for my DD.  She has no summer PJs that fit her, she is all grown out of her Disney store pajamas 



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks everyone. We got to DL - in fact, we are sitting in our room listening to the fireworks right now! We met Lisa and Megan. They spotted us a couple of hours before our original meeting time. We were going to Haunted Mansion and all of a sudden I heard someone calling my name behind me. It was them! I told Lisa that we would have our matching sorceror ears on, and I would be carrying my Rosetta. They saw us in the crowd and came and introduced themselves. They are such sweeties in real life. Lisa also told me about her visit with Kris. Sounds like they had a great time! I also dropped off a couple of blankets for Lisa to save on shipping


The blankets came out cute, good idea to bring them down with you.  How fun that you got to meet up with Lisa and Megan.  I'm glad you had your Rosetta so they could spot you in the crowd.  



GrammytoMany said:


> I managed to get 3 projects done over the weekend...although none of them are Disney related
> 
> I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled dow
> Here's baby blanket and taggie that I made for a friend of the family..their little girl was born last month.
> Here's the blanket I made for our youngest granddaughter...I had already made her a Taggie for Christmas.
> 
> Well, the girls (granddaughters) have decided it's time for lunch... so
> hope everyone has a nice day of sewing
> Sheila


Cute pants and the blankets/taggies look so soft.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know


Congrats on your promotion and bonus.   for the new machine!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys! these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma! here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> ~Beth~ *


Love the Hello Kitty outfit.  All the stuff you made for Bredi's friends came out really nice.  I really like the pirate dress and the flower on it.  



ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed


Great job.  I really like that Minnie outfit, very cute and original.


----------



## DMGeurts

GrammytoMany said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just read through the last 6 pages/threads -- What cute dresses, shirts and wallets!
> 
> I managed to get 3 projects done over the weekend...although none of them are Disney related
> 
> I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled down
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0342 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Here's baby blanket and taggie that I made for a friend of the family..their little girl was born last month.
> 
> 
> 
> Blanket & Taggie for family friend by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Here's the blanket I made for our youngest granddaughter...I had already made her a Taggie for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn's Blanket by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Well, the girls (granddaughters) have decided it's time for lunch... so
> hope everyone has a nice day of sewing
> Sheila



Sheila - these turned out great!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know



Shakisha, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  That is so awesome!  I am ready to start saving for an embroidery machine when I get home... DH and I just had the talk about it again this morning - and it would just save me so much time, that it would probably pay for itself in a matter of months.



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for all the sweet comments on my dd. She loved being Rapunzel.
> My DH just bought me a serger yesterday. I am so excited and terrified all at the same time. I have always wanted one, but never used one. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.



Youtube and your manual are your friends.  Read and study as much as you can... and be sure to use different colored threads on each thread path (mine came threaded that way), so you can see which threads to what job.  



Taja said:


> Practice, practice, practice!  *LOL*
> 
> Seriously! If your manual doesn't have any projects, you might want to pick up a beginning serger project book.
> 
> Make samples of how the thread should look using different settings, which will depend on the type of serger you have. Some sergers are pretty sophisticated and can do a number of things. My first serger (basic single needle, 2-3 thread machine) could only do 3-thread overlock, 2 or 3 thread narrow or rolled hem and a ladder stitch. I still have it and use it almost exclusively for narrow rolled hems--it makes the best narrow rolled hem I've seen!
> 
> Make samples with different stitch widths, lengths, number of threads, with/without differential feed--all of the options available to you--with varying types/weights of fabrics to see how it performs. Then try using different types of threads, such as woolly nylon in the loopers.
> 
> I have a binder of samples for each of my machines (both sewing machines and sergers) with notes about thread types and settings to make it easier to duplicate techniques in the future. Sometimes I don't use a technique for two or three years--just depends on what I'm sewing! It probably would make sense to save my samples as digital files, but I like being able to touch the samples to be sure everything is just so. I might digitize them in the future--just so I don't lose them!



Excellent advice!!  



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are for Hallie -7 yrs.he tank dress flower is from one of those creative cuts kits,lots of lil steps to achinve a flower but really pretty! has red roses on it. also sending the rest of the panel for mom to make more flowers for herself and grandma!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some dollar tree bucket hats i added ribbon to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the Hello Kitty tee and scrap fabric skirt { sorta like the scrap tut but i sticthed the strips inside some binding and the added elastic,will use more strips next time for a fuller look}  this is for my youngest { for now] granddaughter Avery who will be 5 on the 27th and is having a HK party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for looking...~Beth~ *



You did a great job on everything Beth!  They will love it all!



ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed



These are great!  I especially like the uniqueness of the Minnie outfit, as well.  Great job!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pockets on the Easy Fit shorts.  I had hoped to do extra pockets on at least one pair but I needed just a bit more material than I had purchased.  I will know for next time.



I really like these Diane - it always seems like there are very few basic choices for boys, and I especially like the modified pockets.  

D~


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pockets on the Easy Fit shorts.  I had hoped to do extra pockets on at least one pair but I needed just a bit more material than I had purchased.  I will know for next time.



I love the pockets.


----------



## ariekannairb

Thank you everyone. I have had so much fun looking through all of the pages of projects. I found one called Grace Ruffle Dress. I would really love that pattern if anyone knows where to find it. I found one on Etsy but I have never used a printed pattern and it makes me nervous, though that was so cute I may have to try it anyways!

I need to find some projects to do for my son. He is noticing the new stuff for the girls and asked for some Cars and Toy Story stuff.


----------



## NiniMorris

ariekannairb said:


> Thank you everyone. I have had so much fun looking through all of the pages of projects. I found one called Grace Ruffle Dress. I would really love that pattern if anyone knows where to find it. I found one on Etsy but I have never used a printed pattern and it makes me nervous, though that was so cute I may have to try it anyways!
> 
> I need to find some projects to do for my son. He is noticing the new stuff for the girls and asked for some Cars and Toy Story stuff.



The Grace dress is made by Lisa...It is on her Etsy page as well as YCMT.    It has become my new favorite dress because of all the variations!  E patterns are also my favorite...you get all the different sizes with just one purchase!  And you only have to print out what you need...


Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

The optician at work gave me her sewing machine because she never uses it so as a thank you I made her dd a tote -- request was LIME green!  The dd is in college so I made it for her b-day and she really liked it.  Normally I make the straps the pocket fabric but I didn't have enough of that fabric.

Outside:





Inside:





And this was a double layer twirl I made dd for VD -- not as twirly as I normally like b/c I didn't have enough of the red fabric.  It's a bit big so she can get at least three years wear out of the skirt.  The shirt was something she already had from Target.


----------



## Taja

Wow! Everything looks wonderful! I love that even the errors are repurposed into other garments!

I'm going to have to look into the EasyFit shorts pattern. It looked okay before, but nothing the six-year-old young man in my life would wear. But with those pockets!!!!!   He's very picky about his clothing--mom is strictly into designer clothing. He's a bit more practical, but he has to like the clothing and it has to feel good when he's wearing it! 

Love the lime green tote! Especially the pockets that surround the interior. 

Silly question: What is a taggie? How are they used?
I don't think I've ever seen them before!


----------



## mphalens

LOVING all the fabulous stuff everyone!  I keep having DIS issues, so I haven't been posting much here . . . 



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pockets on the Easy Fit shorts.  I had hoped to do extra pockets on at least one pair but I needed just a bit more material than I had purchased.  I will know for next time.



I've gone back and tried to figure it out, but I can't seem to find where you posted which tutorial you used to modify the easy fits to have these awesome pockets!!!

Would you mind terribly telling me how you did it or which tutorial you used?  I need to make Finn 3 pairs of Easy Fits this weekend for Dr Seuss week next week at school and I really want to add these pockets!!!!


----------



## morganmmommy

Sorry...still dont know how to do the quote things 

I love that tinkerbell dress and the minnie outfit (is there a tutorial for it?)

Also...is there a tutorial for the easy fit shorts?  I would love to make some for my youngest (and possibly oldest but I dont know if he would wear them).

Thanks!!!  I hope to share a picture soon.  Still trying to get to 10 posts.


----------



## Meshell2002

wow, leave the thread for a few HOURs and you get behind  love the easy fit pockets.

love everything posted....and  to the newbies....we love pics


a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)


















I'm about halfway done with my kitchen window treatment, good thing cause the new shades should be here in a couple of days.....the old mini blinds were broken and destroyed by the kids when they were toddlers....and they needed replaced. 

when that is done I gotta get started on spring clothes for DS, DD, and myself


----------



## morganmmommy

Since I finally made it to 10 posts....

Here is the minnie mouse dress that i am working on for Brianna.  I still have to make the removable apron and put buttons on the straps   Sorry the yucky cellphone pic...next pics will be much better!


----------



## ariekannairb

morganmmommy said:


> Since I finally made it to 10 posts....
> 
> Here is the minnie mouse dress that i am working on for Brianna.  I still have to make the removable apron and put buttons on the straps   Sorry the yucky cellphone pic...next pics will be much better!



Very cute! I love it! PS my oldest who modeled the Tink outfit is named Brianna 

About that outfit, you had asked about a tutorial. I purchased presmocked fabric and just sewed the seam down the back. I used a simple capri pattern for the bottoms.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I love the pockets.


Thanks!  I looked at your Easy Fits with the pockets on your PTR and they are adorable.  I can't wait to see what shirt you make to do with them!  You are always so creative!



DMGeurts said:


> I really like these Diane - it always seems like there are very few basic choices for boys, and I especially like the modified pockets.
> 
> D~


Thanks!  I really wanted to make my nephew some basic summer shorts.  I've made a few bowling shirts he can wear with these and bought him a few t-shirts.  Now he should be all set for spring and summer.



ariekannairb said:


> Thank you everyone. I have had so much fun looking through all of the pages of projects. I found one called Grace Ruffle Dress. I would really love that pattern if anyone knows where to find it. I found one on Etsy but I have never used a printed pattern and it makes me nervous, though that was so cute I may have to try it anyways!
> 
> I need to find some projects to do for my son. He is noticing the new stuff for the girls and asked for some Cars and Toy Story stuff.


The Grave Ruffle dress is on YouCanMakeThis.com.  I haven't bought that pattern yet but I probably will soon.  I was kind of skeptical about using the printed patterns before I bought my first one last year.  They are are so much more expensive than buying the patterns on sale at Joanns.  However, I have to say that they are great!  You can print out the size you need and you can use the pattern over and over and over again.  My favorite e-pattern is the Simple Sweet.  I must have made it a 100 times now.  There are a ton of sizes and variations!  For boys the Easy Fit shorts and the Bowling Shirt patterns by CarlaC are great!  I just made my nephews some Cars and Toy Story bowling shirts.  



VBAndrea said:


> The optician at work gave me her sewing machine because she never uses it so as a thank you I made her dd a tote -- request was LIME green!  The dd is in college so I made it for her b-day and she really liked it.  Normally I make the straps the pocket fabric but I didn't have enough of that fabric.
> 
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a double layer twirl I made dd for VD -- not as twirly as I normally like b/c I didn't have enough of the red fabric.  It's a bit big so she can get at least three years wear out of the skirt.  The shirt was something she already had from Target.


Andrea- I love the lime green tote.  I LOVE bright colors so this bag is right up my alley!  I am sure the recipient just adored it!

Your daughter's Valentine's Day skirt is so cute!  You are the Queen of the Twirl Skirts!  So smart of you to make it so she can wear it for a few years!



Taja said:


> I'm going to have to look into the EasyFit shorts pattern. It looked okay before, but nothing the six-year-old young man in my life would wear. But with those pockets!!!!!   He's very picky about his clothing--mom is strictly into designer clothing. He's a bit more practical, but he has to like the clothing and it has to feel good when he's wearing it!
> 
> Silly question: What is a taggie? How are they used?
> I don't think I've ever seen them before!


You can find the Easy Fit shorts pattern on YouCanMakeThis.com.  It is an extremely easy pattern.  I added the pockets to the pattern.  I've done two different styles of pockets for them.  These:





And these:






Andrea posted the link to the tutorial for the first style of pockets.  I didn't book mark the link for the other style.  I'll have to see if I can find it.

Taggy blankets are just small square blankets for babies.  They are sewn with a bunch of different textured ribbons looped and sewn around the edges.  They are easy to make.  Babies just love to play with the different loops and they are just the right size for a baby's sleep time lovie.



mphalens said:


> I've gone back and tried to figure it out, but I can't seem to find where you posted which tutorial you used to modify the easy fits to have these awesome pockets!!!
> 
> Would you mind terribly telling me how you did it or which tutorial you used?  I need to make Finn 3 pairs of Easy Fits this weekend for Dr Seuss week next week at school and I really want to add these pockets!!!!


Hi Marianne,  we've been missing you!  Sorry you've been having computer issues!  

Andrea posted the link to the tutorial for the style of pockets on the Easy Fit shorts that I posted this morning.  However, I make them a bit differently.  To make them was pretty easy.  I made a paper pattern for the size pockets that I wanted and I added a 1/4 seam allowance.  Then I cut out 4 pockets.  I sewed 2 of the cut out pocket pieces together leaving them open at the top and then did the same with the other two pocket pieces.  Then I turned them right side out and ironed them.  The doubled pockets gave the pockets strength and finished the open edge.  Then I just pinned the pockets in place on the pants legs.  I measured 4 inches out from the inseam for the placement of the pockets on my nephew's shorts which were a size 7.  You might need to adjust the distance from the inseam based on the size shorts you are sewing.  I sewed the pockets into place and then made the Easy Fit shorts according to the regular directions.  It added a little bit of extra time to the construction of the shorts but it was not hard to do at all.  I just kind of guessed at how large I wanted the pockets when I drew up the pattern piece.  I think I ended up making them 6 inches across???  And I don't remember exactly how tall I made them. They really change the look of the Easy Fit shorts!



morganmmommy said:


> Also...is there a tutorial for the easy fit shorts?  I would love to make some for my youngest (and possibly oldest but I dont know if he would wear them).


The Easy Fits are a pants/shorts pattern that you can buy on YouCanMakeThis.com.  It is a very easy pattern! 



Meshell2002 said:


> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway done with my kitchen window treatment, good thing cause the new shades should be here in a couple of days.....the old mini blinds were broken and destroyed by the kids when they were toddlers....and they needed replaced.


The things for the craft fair are great!  I hope that you sell them all!  I did a LOT of window treatments when we first moved into our house.  We've been here for 6 years now and I am starting to think about making new curtains for the kitchen next year.  We have my daughters' bat mitzvah next spring and I want the house to look really nice when we have a ton of company here.  What kind of window treatments are you making?



morganmmommy said:


> Since I finally made it to 10 posts....
> 
> Here is the minnie mouse dress that i am working on for Brianna.  I still have to make the removable apron and put buttons on the straps   Sorry the yucky cellphone pic...next pics will be much better!


 I love the Minnie Mouse dress!  I can't wait to see the apron!


----------



## morganmmommy

Going to go check out the Easy fit pattern   Thanks!!!

Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.






She was pretending to be a princess here....dont mind the look on her face


----------



## Meshell2002

@ Diane---- I'm making a pleated box valence.... there used to be a shelf over the window...DH cut it down so I can repurpose the wood (it used to go across the whole wall on the window side...now it just extends about 2 inches on each side over the window)

DH wants me to do the dining room too when I finish the kitchen (2 windows).....but I'm not in any hurry cause when he hears how much that much fabric will cost (4 panels plus 2 cornice toppers I'm guessing 8 yards of one print and 5 of the second)....plus he'll have to build 2 cornice boxes for me.  even with a coupon it won't be cheap  I don't care for home dec but won't pay someone to sew it when I can do it myself 

@morganmommy---love the minnie inspired knot dress!


----------



## VBAndrea

DIANE:

I forgot to grab your latest shorts but I am really loving them!



mphalens said:


> I've gone back and tried to figure it out, but I can't seem to find where you posted which tutorial you used to modify the easy fits to have these awesome pockets!!!
> 
> Would you mind terribly telling me how you did it or which tutorial you used?  I need to make Finn 3 pairs of Easy Fits this weekend for Dr Seuss week next week at school and I really want to add these pockets!!!!


Marianne -- go to my pinterest on sewing for children and both tuts are there.  Diane's pockets are nicer than the tut -- the tut squares them off and Diane angles hers a bit.  I printed a pic of Diane's so I could copy hers when I sketch out my pockets pattern.

I also just made shorts with flap pockets -- I just took a pair of ds's shorts and kind of copied them.  I will try to get a pic in a sec and post them on the BG board for the latest give so go look in a few minutes.  Again, I just did my own thing based on looking at a pair of ds's shorts.  I'll explain more on the BG thread. (and this means dh will come to a hideous house b/c I am supposed to be cleaning now.)



morganmmommy said:


> Also...is there a tutorial for the easy fit shorts?  I would love to make some for my youngest (and possibly oldest but I dont know if he would wear them).
> 
> Thanks!!!  I hope to share a picture soon.  Still trying to get to 10 posts.


I saw Diane answered your post -- I have also seen online tuts for pj pants that are similar to easy fits so you may want ot do a search.  I think the Easy Fit pattern is well worth the cost though.



Meshell2002 said:


> w
> 
> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway done with my kitchen window treatment, good thing cause the new shades should be here in a couple of days.....the old mini blinds were broken and destroyed by the kids when they were toddlers....and they needed replaced.
> 
> when that is done I gotta get started on spring clothes for DS, DD, and myself


All are fabulous!!!!

.com/albums/g92/morganmmommy/minniedress.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]



morganmmommy said:


> Going to go check out the Easy fit pattern   Thanks!!!
> 
> Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was pretending to be a princess here....dont mind the look on her face


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!   I am in love with this and I prefer knotted straps b/c it gives a little growing room.  That is so my kind of dress!

Where are you stationed?  I am a Navy wife as well.


----------



## morganmmommy

Andrea--Thanks!!!  We are stationed in Patuxent River, MD right now...hopefully heading back to Norfolk in the next 6 months!!  Where are you?


----------



## ariekannairb

> The Grave Ruffle dress is on YouCanMakeThis.com. I haven't bought that pattern yet but I probably will soon. I was kind of skeptical about using the printed patterns before I bought my first one last year. They are are so much more expensive than buying the patterns on sale at Joanns. However, I have to say that they are great! You can print out the size you need and you can use the pattern over and over and over again. My favorite e-pattern is the Simple Sweet. I must have made it a 100 times now. There are a ton of sizes and variations! For boys the Easy Fit shorts and the Bowling Shirt patterns by CarlaC are great! I just made my nephews some Cars and Toy Story bowling shirts.




Thanks! I purchased a twirly dress pattern and added just about every other pattern to my wish list. I am a little nervous as the one I bought is just detailed instructions but it's very detailed. Going to wait until Monday when my ruffling foot is supposed to be here before I attempt to sew it though may get it all cut out and ready before then.


----------



## babynala

dianemom2 said:


> Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pockets on the Easy Fit shorts.  I had hoped to do extra pockets on at least one pair but I needed just a bit more material than I had purchased.  I will know for next time.


Oh these came out wonderful.  I think my DS might actually wear these since they have the pockets and look like all of his other shorts.  He refused to wear the easy fit mickey shorts I made him for our trip, not even as PJs.  Luckily I only made him the one pair since I had a feeling he might pull something like that and because I ran out of time.   I think something like this with this neutral fabric might work for him.  



VBAndrea said:


> The optician at work gave me her sewing machine because she never uses it so as a thank you I made her dd a tote -- request was LIME green!  The dd is in college so I made it for her b-day and she really liked it.  Normally I make the straps the pocket fabric but I didn't have enough of that fabric.
> 
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a double layer twirl I made dd for VD -- not as twirly as I normally like b/c I didn't have enough of the red fabric.  It's a bit big so she can get at least three years wear out of the skirt.  The shirt was something she already had from Target.


Love the tote!  Your DDs skirt looks really nice and I'm glad to know she will get to wear it for a few years.  I think it doesn't scream Valentine's Day so hopefully she can wear it a few more times before next year.  Great choice on the fabric.  



Meshell2002 said:


> wow, leave the thread for a few HOURs and you get behind  love the easy fit pockets.
> 
> love everything posted....and  to the newbies....we love pics
> 
> 
> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway done with my kitchen window treatment, good thing cause the new shades should be here in a couple of days.....the old mini blinds were broken and destroyed by the kids when they were toddlers....and they needed replaced.
> 
> when that is done I gotta get started on spring clothes for DS, DD, and myself


Cute dresses and I really like the romper.  I am sure everything will sell quickly.  I can't wait to see your finished window treatments



morganmmommy said:


> Going to go check out the Easy fit pattern   Thanks!!!
> 
> Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was pretending to be a princess here....dont mind the look on her face


This looks so cute on your daughter.  I love that it is so twirly and the knot style looks sweet on her.


----------



## dianemom2

babynala said:


> Oh these came out wonderful.  I think my DS might actually wear these since they have the pockets and look like all of his other shorts.  He refused to wear the easy fit mickey shorts I made him for our trip, not even as PJs.  Luckily I only made him the one pair since I had a feeling he might pull something like that and because I ran out of time.   I think something like this with this neutral fabric might work for him.


That's too bad that your son wouldn't wear the shorts you made him even as pajamas.  I do think that adding the pockets changed the look of the shorts quite a bit.  The best part is that since the fabric was on sale for $2.49 a yard, these shorts were dirt cheap to make!


----------



## mandi224

Thank you for the serger tips! I will just have to practice practice!

I know a few on here have made the Pickle Pie bag. I love them and made quite a few for Christmas. However, I have had some interest in making them generic without an initial. I love that idea, but without the initial there is a void there. Any ideas of what to put there instead? 
I made one for myself with a few variations, but that does not help for random last minute gifts. 

This is the one I made for myself, but that does not help my friend who wants them for last min. teacher gifts.


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea posted the link to the tutorial for the first style of pockets.  I didn't book mark the link for the other style.  I'll have to see if I can find it.
> 
> Hi Marianne,  we've been missing you!  Sorry you've been having computer issues!
> 
> Andrea posted the link to the tutorial for the style of pockets on the Easy Fit shorts that I posted this morning.  However, I make them a bit differently.  To make them was pretty easy.  I made a paper pattern for the size pockets that I wanted and I added a 1/4 seam allowance.  Then I cut out 4 pockets.  I sewed 2 of the cut out pocket pieces together leaving them open at the top and then did the same with the other two pocket pieces.  Then I turned them right side out and ironed them.  The doubled pockets gave the pockets strength and finished the open edge.  Then I just pinned the pockets in place on the pants legs.  I measured 4 inches out from the inseam for the placement of the pockets on my nephew's shorts which were a size 7.  You might need to adjust the distance from the inseam based on the size shorts you are sewing.  I sewed the pockets into place and then made the Easy Fit shorts according to the regular directions.  It added a little bit of extra time to the construction of the shorts but it was not hard to do at all.  I just kind of guessed at how large I wanted the pockets when I drew up the pattern piece.  I think I ended up making them 6 inches across???  And I don't remember exactly how tall I made them. They really change the look of the Easy Fit shorts!



Yay!  I know between the two tutes and how you did it, I'll be able to figure it all out! Thanks so much!!!!



morganmmommy said:


> Going to go check out the Easy fit pattern   Thanks!!!
> 
> Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was pretending to be a princess here....dont mind the look on her face



LOVE the dress!!!  Your little one is just precious!

The Easy-Fits pattern is SO SO SO worth it!  There's a package deal that has the Easy-Fits and the Simply Sweet and one other pattern - I'd buy that in a heartbeat if i had to do it over again!  You really can't go wrong with any of Carla C's patterns - As many here on the Disboutiquers thread have said in the past, each of her patterns are like mini sewing lessons!




VBAndrea said:


> DIANE:
> 
> I forgot to grab your latest shorts but I am really loving them!
> 
> 
> Marianne -- go to my pinterest on sewing for children and both tuts are there.  Diane's pockets are nicer than the tut -- the tut squares them off and Diane angles hers a bit.  I printed a pic of Diane's so I could copy hers when I sketch out my pockets pattern.
> 
> I also just made shorts with flap pockets -- I just took a pair of ds's shorts and kind of copied them.  I will try to get a pic in a sec and post them on the BG board for the latest give so go look in a few minutes.  Again, I just did my own thing based on looking at a pair of ds's shorts.  I'll explain more on the BG thread. (and this means dh will come to a hideous house b/c I am supposed to be cleaning now.)
> 
> 
> I saw Diane answered your post -- I have also seen online tuts for pj pants that are similar to easy fits so you may want ot do a search.  I think the Easy Fit pattern is well worth the cost though.
> 
> 
> All are fabulous!!!!



Thanks Andrea!!!!  I found your pins but couldn't figure out how Diane had adapted it for hers . . . Now I've got all the pieces   WooHoo


----------



## miprender

tinkbell13 said:


> I am happy to say that I have had a very busy weekend in my sewing room. Although I have discovered that I don't have enough space on a five foot desk for both machines and a work area. Plus having to run up and down the stairs every time I need to press something got old very quickly. I am definitely going to clear out space in the play room/exercise room for the machines so it will be the sewing room/exercise room. Here's what I have been working on:
> 
> Pirate Mickey shirt for DS



You've been busy...everything came out great!



Sandi S said:


> I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.



Great PJ's



VBAndrea said:


> Is Max neutered?  It helped immensely when our boy when neutered for the second time.  We had the steam cleaner long before the dogs --  we are actually on our third one.  I got it when I was potty training ds and then after that we needed it b/c we have a cat that vomits about every two to three days and add the dogs to the mix and our steam cleaners have been well used.



 Max is fixed but they did it at 6 weeks so I am not sure if they did it too early as he was only 8 weeks when he came into our lives.



cajunfan said:


> Codura is a heavy duty nylon...thin the stuff that luggage, backpacks...most soft side music instrument cases...are made out of it. It is sturdy and water repellent. I am just concerned about how it will sew on my machine.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lynn


 I didn't know what that fabric was!



graceesmom said:


> Okay, everytime I think I've got all my answers, I think of another question.
> 
> For those of you with the PE770, what style bobbin does it use?  I've seen conflicting information.  One site says A style and another says L style.
> 
> I was thinking of buying a few prewound bobbins to get started.
> 
> I am also considering the thread stand.  Does anyone use one of those?



Like Andrea I also just buy the generic Brother ones they sell at Walmart.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know



 That is great! Heather just came out with a cute Villian set too!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i love everything posted lately! the repunzels are so pretty,i keep thinking i wanna try one but haven't had the need yet,with 5 granddaughters i can't make one without making something for all the others...then theres the 2 boys...now a baby on the way! so all my sewing will be done for Miss Liberty soon!
> i finished the things i was making fro my dd Brendi's friends kids for their surprise trip at the end of march...these are for Isaac- 4 yrs....pirate mickey for MK- i am sending my left over 'pirate speak' fabric for the mom to make shorts to match!,safari for AK and of course apron for Chef Mickeys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..~Beth~ *



Great job one everything. You've been busy too!



ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed



 Great job on the dress. I really love that Minnie one.



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.



Between you and Chiara I will have to make the pockets on the next EasyFits. I just love the look of them.



ariekannairb said:


> Thank you everyone. I have had so much fun looking through all of the pages of projects. I found one called Grace Ruffle Dress. I would really love that pattern if anyone knows where to find it. I found one on Etsy but I have never used a printed pattern and it makes me nervous, though that was so cute I may have to try it anyways!



I ♥ the Grace pattern.... though I have not yet made one but the dress is just beautiful.



VBAndrea said:


> The optician at work gave me her sewing machine because she never uses it so as a thank you I made her dd a tote -- request was LIME green!  The dd is in college so I made it for her b-day and she really liked it.  Normally I make the straps the pocket fabric but I didn't have enough of that fabric.
> 
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a double layer twirl I made dd for VD -- not as twirly as I normally like b/c I didn't have enough of the red fabric.  It's a bit big so she can get at least three years wear out of the skirt.  The shirt was something she already had from Target.



As usual everything looks amazing!



mphalens said:


> I've gone back and tried to figure it out, but I can't seem to find where you posted which tutorial you used to modify the easy fits to have these awesome pockets!!!
> 
> Would you mind terribly telling me how you did it or which tutorial you used?  I need to make Finn 3 pairs of Easy Fits this weekend for Dr Seuss week next week at school and I really want to add these pockets!!!!



I've also pinned it too!



Meshell2002 said:


> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when that is done I gotta get started on spring clothes for DS, DD, and myself



Good luck with the Bazaar...hope you make lots of $$$!



morganmmommy said:


> Since I finally made it to 10 posts....
> 
> Here is the minnie mouse dress that i am working on for Brianna.  I still have to make the removable apron and put buttons on the straps   Sorry the yucky cellphone pic...next pics will be much better!



 It looks great but I do like the look of the knot straps!


----------



## mphalens

Okay everyone, I need some suggestions!

Next week is Dr Seuss week at Finn's preschool and he said he wanted an outfit for each day (and Mimi was here, so of course fabric was purchased).  He can wear his "back to school" outfit for one of the days, so we picked up three other prints.





And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:






I'm thinking I'll do the Cat in the Hat fish scatter as roll up pants... but I'm not 100% sold on that idea.

So, here's my QUESTION:
What should I put on the shirts to go with these pants???  I did the faux tie on the back to school outfit, but I don't want to do that again.  I have done the Cat in the Hat fish as an applique before:





But I just thought it was "okay" . . . 

So - ideas?  Pretty please???


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

* Morgansmomma i love the minnie twirly know dress! 
   thank you all for the complements on the disney stuff for my dd's friends kids...Isaac & Hallie...they have no ida where they are going,they just know they are going on a trip with their mom and dad and grandparents! Hallie thinks they are gong to Texas!! why i have no clue,i'll have to ask her mom Amanda tomorrow when we go visit and sneak in the stuff...i have already brought over my park pack and a whole bunch of extra's like 1st aid kit,misting fans,ponchos etc....i am so happy for them,and the grandparents love the pirate tee's and want them all to wear pirate scarf's/rags on their heads when the kids wear theses.wish i had the $$ to but tee's and surprise all the adults with a pirate tee...i'll have to mention it to Amanda,maybe she could get the tee's and i will help with the appliques...Amanda has just started sewing last month and has made some sleep shorts and a gown and also a Minnie inspired dress for Hallie,black sundress with red/white dotted border hem and a Minnie head in red dots,she was afraid to do it but she got her nerve up and did a great job...he son liked his shorts but Hallie siad " i love it so much i don't know what to say" about her gown...
 i hope to have some time to sew for Miss Liberty soon..i have tons of fabric for bibs and burp clothes of all colors and themes...my plan is to sew her up stuff to just give Brendi then for the shower have some special things and have them pinned to a ribbon with clothes pins and have them layered in to pull slowly out of the toy box Pawpaw hopes to build her,he works at a cabinet shop and all the grands have something made by him,sometimes things get mismeasured or ordered or sprayed the wrong color and they get set aside,after awhile the boss will let him fix them up and gift them to the kids,he has made everything form dressers with shelves and hanging rods to a doll house and book case and toy boxes....truly blessed with heirloom gifts for free or next to nothing only Pawpaw's hard work and love!my kids were 4 ,7 and 9 when we got togetehr and he helped raise them and is Pawpaw to the grands,he loves them as if they were his own...he whips out those pictures in his wallet every chance he gets...lol
 sorry to ranble on...guess i'm feeling the blessings with the grands all doing well and another on the way! 
thanks for baring with me...~Beth~ *


----------



## Meshell2002

mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I need some suggestions!
> 
> Next week is Dr Seuss week at Finn's preschool and he said he wanted an outfit for each day (and Mimi was here, so of course fabric was purchased).  He can wear his "back to school" outfit for one of the days, so we picked up three other prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll do the Cat in the Hat fish scatter as roll up pants... but I'm not 100% sold on that idea.
> 
> So, here's my QUESTION:
> What should I put on the shirts to go with these pants???  I did the faux tie on the back to school outfit, but I don't want to do that again.  I have done the Cat in the Hat fish as an applique before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just thought it was "okay" . . .
> 
> So - ideas?  Pretty please???



I like the fish you did....it certainly goes with your print.

Also what about some sort of applique of a book with one of your prints....it would be simple shapes to hand applique by machine.

I also think most kids love Horton....you cut out a Horton from one of the prints like you did on the girls tshirt for back to school.

post pics whatever you decide! I love to see boy outfits!


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I need some suggestions!
> 
> Next week is Dr Seuss week at Finn's preschool and he said he wanted an outfit for each day (and Mimi was here, so of course fabric was purchased).  He can wear his "back to school" outfit for one of the days, so we picked up three other prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - ideas?  Pretty please???



I love the Dr. Seuss fabric.  I have several that I was going to use for outfits for next week for my niece and nephews but I never got to it.  I ordered it last year so I guess it is going to wait another year until I finally make something with it!  I had planned to do a Dr. Seuss themed bowling shirt for the boys.  I love the fish you appliqued.  I am still planning to case that outfit for my niece at some point!  I thought it was awesome and I love how it was jumping out of the bowl.  You could do the bowl and the fish on a shirt.  I think you could probably also do a Thing 2 shirt for him to go with the shorts or pants that you make with the prints.  I think you could do something with the Lorax since the movie is coming out soon.  I saw that the Lorax is on one of the fabrics so I am sure you could do something super cute!


----------



## mandi224

mphalens said:


> I have done the Cat in the Hat fish as an applique before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just thought it was "okay" . . .
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think it is way better than ok! I love the fish applique. I would use it.


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I need some suggestions!
> 
> Next week is Dr Seuss week at Finn's preschool and he said he wanted an outfit for each day (and Mimi was here, so of course fabric was purchased).  He can wear his "back to school" outfit for one of the days, so we picked up three other prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So - ideas?  Pretty please???



I love the Dr. Seuss fabric.  I have several that I was going to use for outfits for next week for my niece and nephews but I never got to it.  I ordered it last year so I guess it is going to wait another year until I finally make something with it!  I had planned to do a Dr. Seuss themed bowling shirt for the boys.  I love the fish you appliqued.  I am still planning to case that outfit for my niece at some point!  I thought it was awesome and I love how it was jumping out of the bowl.  You could do the bowl and the fish on a shirt.  I think you could probably also do a Thing 2 shirt for him to go with the shorts or pants that you make with the prints.  I think you could do something with the Lorax since the movie is coming out soon.  I saw that the Lorax is on one of the fabrics so I am sure you could do something super cute!


----------



## ivey_family

Well, after 5 days and more loads of laundry than I can count, I *think* the sickness has left our house!  And, thankfully, I never got sick!!  We're pretty sure it was the norovirus which is one nasty bug!   The bummer of the whole thing is that we missed out on a bunch of family stuff and a visit from my parents who live out of state.  They decided not to risk coming over at all.  But, at least everyone is on the mend, and I'm very thankful for that!

I actually ended up with quite a bit of sewing time since everyone else was sleeping most days, so I've made two projects with Beth.  Both are upcycles from button down shirts.

First, I had run across this blog and wanted to try this idea for a dress.

I started with this shirt:





and made this from it:





I realized part way through the project that I'd goofed with the shirt because it was a Boy's XL, not a Men's size.  That meant it was not wide enough to accommodate the shirring and still have the side seams in the right place.  BUT, I learned how to shirr, and it was a fun, inexpensive practice run on Beth.  At some point, I'd like to take an actual dress pattern and add in the shirring because that's what I liked best about the original inspiration.

My second shirt to dress is this:





The buttons are up the back.  I just finished it tonight, so dd hasn't tried it on yet.  I'm much happier with the final look of this version.

And, btw, Beth works great!



mandi224 said:


> I am not sure if you have had many replies to needing a pattern for a Rapunzel dress. I found a free pattern online and made it for my daughter for Halloween.



Very pretty!  I love her hair, too!



tinkbell13 said:


> Wallets to match the kids' messenger bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really happy with how the logos stitched out. The race team logo was the first one I did and I learned a lot about what to do while digitizing to make it sew out better. BIL's logo was a piece of cake after that. Next up is to do the logo for DH and his partner's business. And I need to squeeze in a bunch of shirts for our trip!



I love everything you did, but the wallets are my favorite!  What a cute idea!



Sandi S said:


> I got these flannel sleep shorts made for my older two sons (they are the same size and share clothes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they were a hit - now I need to make them in some Disney fabrics. This is a lot cheaper than store-bought PJs and they are growing out of some of the fun ones.



Cute shorts!  Good idea to keep them in cute prints by making your own!  I dread my kids leaving toddler sizes!  I HATE what's out there!



graceesmom said:


> Okay, everytime I think I've got all my answers, I think of another question.
> 
> I am also considering the thread stand.  Does anyone use one of those?



I have a thread stand that I use frequently, including during embroidery.  For some reason, some of my thread from Marathon was just not happy (breaking frequently) unless it came off a thread stand.  Also, any unusual thread like metallics, does better with it.



GrammytoMany said:


> I made a pair of playpants for our grandson...which in the picture below Emily who almost 4 years older is modelling them with the cuffs rolled down
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0342 by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> Sheila



Cute pants!  The taggies are nifty, too!



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Oh Boy am I going to explode.  I just have to tell yall why....but first.
> 
> I miss you guys bunches.  Been busy working on hairbows for a craftshow...but I will be around more often I promise....want to know why....
> I GOT A PROMOTION AND A BONUS....today!  DH and I are going to sort out some bills, but he knows I have to bring in my supplies and I've been suffering from applique envy and so I think its time to order my PE770.....oh I am SO over the moon.......finally
> 
> I am seriously ready to cry with joy right now.... silly I know



How wonderful for you!  Congratulations!  Not silly in the least!  Have you decided what you are buying?



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> thank you for looking...~Beth~ [/B]



All your projects looks great!  The hats are a terrific idea!



ariekannairb said:


> I know I have never posted on this section before but I was so pleased that I had to share where I knew it would be appriciated. I am not a great seamstress so I am quite pleased with how these turned out! I know it looks like a stray seam on the Minnie one but that is my basting stitch and it has since been removed



Welcome!  And great job on your projects!  I LOVE that Minnie Mouse outfit!



dianemom2 said:


> Here are the shorts that I did yesterday.  They are the same as the pair I made last week except I cut these one size larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the pockets on the Easy Fit shorts.  I had hoped to do extra pockets on at least one pair but I needed just a bit more material than I had purchased.  I will know for next time.



Very nice!  He's a lucky boy to have such a sweet auntie!



VBAndrea said:


> Outside:



That Lime tote is fantastic!  Great color and style!  And dd looks SO cute!  Love her skirt!



Meshell2002 said:


> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)



I love everything you made, but this one is my favorite!  If you don't mind, may I PM you to pick your brain about doing a craft fair?  I'd really like to attempt this very soon, but I haven't done one before.



morganmmommy said:


> Going to go check out the Easy fit pattern   Thanks!!!
> 
> Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.



Super cute!  And so is the dress!


Marianne - I lost your quote, but what about just the Hat (from the Cat) on a t-shirt?

Ok, I think I'm caught up for now.  Phew!
Regards,
C.


----------



## VBAndrea

morganmmommy said:


> Andrea--Thanks!!!  We are stationed in Patuxent River, MD right now...hopefully heading back to Norfolk in the next 6 months!!  Where are you?


Well, if you head to Norfolk in six months we can be local sewing buddies   We will be here until dh retires.  He can retire now, but with the economy we figure he'll stay in a couple of more years.



ariekannairb said:


> Thanks! I purchased a twirly dress pattern and added just about every other pattern to my wish list. I am a little nervous as the one I bought is just detailed instructions but it's very detailed. Going to wait until Monday when my ruffling foot is supposed to be here before I attempt to sew it though may get it all cut out and ready before then.


If it's Ellie's Twirl Dress that was the first dress I made.  It takes a lot of fabric, but dd loves that pattern!  I now make the bodice like the Simply Sweet though because the button on the back doesn't work well for us -- gets caught in dd's hair.  If it's not Ellie's Twirl Dress just ignore everything I said.



babynala said:


> Oh these came out wonderful.  I think my DS might actually wear these since they have the pockets and look like all of his other shorts.  He refused to wear the easy fit mickey shorts I made him for our trip, not even as PJs.  Luckily I only made him the one pair since I had a feeling he might pull something like that and because I ran out of time.   I think something like this with this neutral fabric might work for him.


He wouldn't even wear them as pj's   I guess I am lucky, my ds has no problems with Easy Fit pj's.  I've never bothered to try them as shorts as I know he wouldn't wear them, but he is fine with pj's.



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for the serger tips! I will just have to practice practice!
> 
> I know a few on here have made the Pickle Pie bag. I love them and made quite a few for Christmas. However, I have had some interest in making them generic without an initial. I love that idea, but without the initial there is a void there. Any ideas of what to put there instead?
> I made one for myself with a few variations, but that does not help for random last minute gifts.
> 
> This is the one I made for myself, but that does not help my friend who wants them for last min. teacher gifts.


What about something like a generic flower instead of an initial?  



miprender said:


> Max is fixed but they did it at 6 weeks so I am not sure if they did it too early as he was only 8 weeks when he came into our lives.


Way too early -- I'm actually surprised a vet would do it that young.  I think Max might need a reevaluation to see if he needs to be fixed again.  Sunny was neutered at 4 months which was the earliest our vet would do and had I know I would have waited longer.  As soon as he got fixed the second time there was never pee again in my foyer by the plant (which he must have though was a tree since he's none too bright).  Of course yesterday I was blessed with pee on the carpet (Penny -- I can tell the pee apart) and nuggets later in the evening which I *think* were the boy's as I think Penny poo'd outside about an hour earlier, though I can't confirm.  



mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I need some suggestions!
> 
> Next week is Dr Seuss week at Finn's preschool and he said he wanted an outfit for each day (and Mimi was here, so of course fabric was purchased).  He can wear his "back to school" outfit for one of the days, so we picked up three other prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll do the Cat in the Hat fish scatter as roll up pants... but I'm not 100% sold on that idea.
> 
> So, here's my QUESTION:
> What should I put on the shirts to go with these pants???  I did the faux tie on the back to school outfit, but I don't want to do that again.  I have done the Cat in the Hat fish as an applique before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just thought it was "okay" . . .
> 
> So - ideas?  Pretty please???


I love the fish bowl and fish jumping out and think that would be great on a t.  Maybe for the wording fabric you could just make a pocket out of it for a t-shirt.  A bowling shirt would look cute.  You could also do solid pants with print pockets using a fabric.  Or a thing two t-shirt.  Geez, all week.... and I am worried about getting just one outfit done for dd!



dianemom2 said:


> I love the Dr. Seuss fabric.  I have several that I was going to use for outfits for next week for my niece and nephews but I never got to it.  I ordered it last year so I guess it is going to wait another year until I finally make something with it!  I had planned to do a Dr. Seuss themed bowling shirt for the boys.  I love the fish you appliqued.  I am still planning to case that outfit for my niece at some point!  I thought it was awesome and I love how it was jumping out of the bowl.  You could do the bowl and the fish on a shirt.  I think you could probably also do a Thing 2 shirt for him to go with the shorts or pants that you make with the prints.  I think you could do something with the Lorax since the movie is coming out soon.  I saw that the Lorax is on one of the fabrics so I am sure you could do something super cute!


What!!!!!  You ordered fabric and you don't have the outfits done!!!!!!!!  This is so un-Diane of you!  Usually you have things finished 6 months ahead of time!  Are you feeling ok?



ivey_family said:


> Well, after 5 days and more loads of laundry than I can count, I *think* the sickness has left our house!  And, thankfully, I never got sick!!  We're pretty sure it was the norovirus which is one nasty bug!   The bummer of the whole thing is that we missed out on a bunch of family stuff and a visit from my parents who live out of state.  They decided not to risk coming over at all.  But, at least everyone is on the mend, and I'm very thankful for that!
> 
> I actually ended up with quite a bit of sewing time since everyone else was sleeping most days, so I've made two projects with Beth.  Both are upcycles from button down shirts.
> 
> First, I had run across this blog and wanted to try this idea for a dress.
> 
> I started with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made this from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized part way through the project that I'd goofed with the shirt because it was a Boy's XL, not a Men's size.  That meant it was not wide enough to accommodate the shirring and still have the side seams in the right place.  BUT, I learned how to shirr, and it was a fun, inexpensive practice run on Beth.  At some point, I'd like to take an actual dress pattern and add in the shirring because that's what I liked best about the original inspiration.
> 
> My second shirt to dress is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons are up the back.  I just finished it tonight, so dd hasn't tried it on yet.  I'm much happier with the final look of this version.
> 
> And, btw, Beth works great!
> 
> 
> C.


LOVE both dresses!  Glad Beth works great.  Must run -- ds wants me to feed him breakfast!


----------



## dianemom2

ivey_family said:


> I started with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made this from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second shirt to dress is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C.


I love the upcycled dresses.  I have wanted to try that out for a while!  The shirring looks great!




VBAndrea said:


> What!!!!!  You ordered fabric and you don't have the outfits done!!!!!!!!  This is so un-Diane of you!  Usually you have things finished 6 months ahead of time!  Are you feeling ok?



I know that I should have had the outfits finished months ago.  But every time I took out the fabric to start on it, something else came up.  Then I put the fabric away when I cleaned my sewing room and forgot about it until Marianne posted her pictures.  I've made so many other things for the niece and nephews that I don't think they will mind getting the Cat in the Hat outfits next year.  I agree that it is very unlike me to not have the outfits done and even though my niece and nephews knew nothing about them, I still feel guilty that they won't have something special to wear next week!  It is such cute fabric too!


----------



## DMGeurts

Meshell2002 said:


> wow, leave the thread for a few HOURs and you get behind  love the easy fit pockets.
> 
> love everything posted....and  to the newbies....we love pics
> 
> 
> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about halfway done with my kitchen window treatment, good thing cause the new shades should be here in a couple of days.....the old mini blinds were broken and destroyed by the kids when they were toddlers....and they needed replaced.
> 
> when that is done I gotta get started on spring clothes for DS, DD, and myself



These turned out really great...  I especially like the first romper...  I really like that fabric!




morganmmommy said:


> Going to go check out the Easy fit pattern   Thanks!!!
> 
> Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was pretending to be a princess here....dont mind the look on her face



This turned out fabulous!  I cant' wait to see it when it's finished - sounds like you plan to add some great details to it!



mandi224 said:


> Thank you for the serger tips! I will just have to practice practice!
> 
> I know a few on here have made the Pickle Pie bag. I love them and made quite a few for Christmas. However, I have had some interest in making them generic without an initial. I love that idea, but without the initial there is a void there. Any ideas of what to put there instead?
> I made one for myself with a few variations, but that does not help for random last minute gifts.
> 
> This is the one I made for myself, but that does not help my friend who wants them for last min. teacher gifts.



This is really cool...  Hmmm... I might have to case that to use up some of DH's old uniforms - LOL  I'm sure he'd appreciate it... but I bet that fabric is awesome for cosmetic bags - it's so durable!



mphalens said:


> Okay everyone, I need some suggestions!
> 
> Next week is Dr Seuss week at Finn's preschool and he said he wanted an outfit for each day (and Mimi was here, so of course fabric was purchased).  He can wear his "back to school" outfit for one of the days, so we picked up three other prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll do the Cat in the Hat fish scatter as roll up pants... but I'm not 100% sold on that idea.
> 
> So, here's my QUESTION:
> What should I put on the shirts to go with these pants???  I did the faux tie on the back to school outfit, but I don't want to do that again.  I have done the Cat in the Hat fish as an applique before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just thought it was "okay" . . .
> 
> So - ideas?  Pretty please???



This is what I think...  But you know me - I like my basic cotton fabrics.  I would do the solid orange for the main body of the pants, then I would accent with the Yellow scatter fabric and possibly the words, as well.  I would applique the tee with one of the characters in the scatter fabric...  I think that would be adorable!  But then you are probably using way more of that fabric then you want to?



ivey_family said:


> Well, after 5 days and more loads of laundry than I can count, I *think* the sickness has left our house!  And, thankfully, I never got sick!!  We're pretty sure it was the norovirus which is one nasty bug!   The bummer of the whole thing is that we missed out on a bunch of family stuff and a visit from my parents who live out of state.  They decided not to risk coming over at all.  But, at least everyone is on the mend, and I'm very thankful for that!
> 
> I actually ended up with quite a bit of sewing time since everyone else was sleeping most days, so I've made two projects with Beth.  Both are upcycles from button down shirts.
> 
> First, I had run across this blog and wanted to try this idea for a dress.
> 
> I started with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made this from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized part way through the project that I'd goofed with the shirt because it was a Boy's XL, not a Men's size.  That meant it was not wide enough to accommodate the shirring and still have the side seams in the right place.  BUT, I learned how to shirr, and it was a fun, inexpensive practice run on Beth.  At some point, I'd like to take an actual dress pattern and add in the shirring because that's what I liked best about the original inspiration.
> 
> My second shirt to dress is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons are up the back.  I just finished it tonight, so dd hasn't tried it on yet.  I'm much happier with the final look of this version.



Carrie - these turned out amazing!!!  Your dd is getting so big - and adorable as usual!  I am so glad that Beth is working out for you...  I still haven't learned how to shirr - it's something that I'd like to learn how to do someday...  I did try it once, but I did it on 2 layers of fabric, and I think it was just too thick to shirr properly.  I'll have to give it a go again one day.

D~


----------



## morganmmommy

Andrea--Sounds like a plan   I have family in the Hampton Roads area too so we go down there every so often.

I am loving all this stuff!  Sorry I can't quote still....this thing is confusing to me   I am going to go get the fabric to finish the minnie mouse dress today and then get started on the 4 skirts for DD and her cousins for when we go to Hoop-Dee-Doo.  

LOVE the Dr. Suess fabric!!!  I wish we had somewhere local that sells it!!!  My oldest DS has Dr. Suess day on March 2 and they can dress up like a character....


----------



## mphalens

ivey_family said:


> Well, after 5 days and more loads of laundry than I can count, I *think* the sickness has left our house!  And, thankfully, I never got sick!!  We're pretty sure it was the norovirus which is one nasty bug!   The bummer of the whole thing is that we missed out on a bunch of family stuff and a visit from my parents who live out of state.  They decided not to risk coming over at all.  But, at least everyone is on the mend, and I'm very thankful for that!
> 
> I actually ended up with quite a bit of sewing time since everyone else was sleeping most days, so I've made two projects with Beth.  Both are upcycles from button down shirts.
> 
> First, I had run across this blog and wanted to try this idea for a dress.
> 
> I started with this shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and made this from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized part way through the project that I'd goofed with the shirt because it was a Boy's XL, not a Men's size.  That meant it was not wide enough to accommodate the shirring and still have the side seams in the right place.  BUT, I learned how to shirr, and it was a fun, inexpensive practice run on Beth.  At some point, I'd like to take an actual dress pattern and add in the shirring because that's what I liked best about the original inspiration.
> 
> My second shirt to dress is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons are up the back.  I just finished it tonight, so dd hasn't tried it on yet.  I'm much happier with the final look of this version.
> 
> And, btw, Beth works great!
> 
> 
> I have a thread stand that I use frequently, including during embroidery.  For some reason, some of my thread from Marathon was just not happy (breaking frequently) unless it came off a thread stand.  Also, any unusual thread like metallics, does better with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne - I lost your quote, but what about just the Hat (from the Cat) on a t-shirt?
> 
> Ok, I think I'm caught up for now.  Phew!
> Regards,
> C.



Carrie!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the upcycles!!!  Those look great!  I know you said you like #2 better, but #1 is just precious on her!  So cute!!!!

Frannie prefers I use a thread stand as well.  I never seem to have a problem when I'm using one of my big cones on a thread stand. . . but I do have problems when the thread is just on her spool holder.

See - this is why I have to ask for opinions - I hadn't even thought about the Cat's hat!



VBAndrea said:


> He wouldn't even wear them as pj's   I guess I am lucky, my ds has no problems with Easy Fit pj's.  I've never bothered to try them as shorts as I know he wouldn't wear them, but he is fine with pj's.
> 
> 
> Way too early -- I'm actually surprised a vet would do it that young.  I think Max might need a reevaluation to see if he needs to be fixed again.  Sunny was neutered at 4 months which was the earliest our vet would do and had I know I would have waited longer.  As soon as he got fixed the second time there was never pee again in my foyer by the plant (which he must have though was a tree since he's none too bright).  Of course yesterday I was blessed with pee on the carpet (Penny -- I can tell the pee apart) and nuggets later in the evening which I *think* were the boy's as I think Penny poo'd outside about an hour earlier, though I can't confirm.
> 
> 
> I love the fish bowl and fish jumping out and think that would be great on a t.  Maybe for the wording fabric you could just make a pocket out of it for a t-shirt.  A bowling shirt would look cute.  You could also do solid pants with print pockets using a fabric.  Or a thing two t-shirt.  Geez, all week.... and I am worried about getting just one outfit done for dd!



Phalen has an easy fit problem - any cotton fabric he sees he wants me to make him a pair of pants out of it.   Of course, most of them he just wants for pajamas . . . not to wear out in public.  Kid has more pj bottoms than I care to count.  At least Finn considers them all "walking pants" and will still wear them out.  Today he's wearing his Cars 2 birthday outfit - LMQ easy fit shorts and his birthday favor t-shirt 

Okay - reading all these posts about neutering animals, I have to share my stories. 
#1 - My bestest cat ever, Tiger, was neutered pretty young.  I don't remember exactly when, because I got him when I was 7.  Anyway, to this day, I don't think it exactly "took" - he had a habit of marking the front passenger side tire of our car, every day, without fail.  That same bad habit of his almost got me arrested in high school (and I was pres. of the student council, etc) when they did a drug sweep . . . the drug dogs went NUTS over the tire, I was hauled out of class for them to search my car (thankfully, the V-Principal and Principal didn't believe I had any drugs, just the cops, so the principals helped me ALOT!) . . . it wasn't until later that night that my parents and I thought "Duh!  That's Tig's tire!  Dumb drug dogs!!!!"

#2 - We adopted another cat, Victoria, from the same animal rescue as Tiger when I was in 5th grade.  She was a couple of years old and had been somewhere that she wasn't taken care of at all.  Anyway, they said she was spayed and that we didn't need to schedule an appointment to have it done (the animal rescue would pay for the animals to be fixed).  Turns out we should have made an appointment   4 weeks later we had 4 little kittens born in our recliner  Talk about shock - we thought she was getting fat from being fed regularly.  Even bigger shock was for the Indoneisan exchange student staying with us 



dianemom2 said:


> I know that I should have had the outfits finished months ago.  But every time I took out the fabric to start on it, something else came up.  Then I put the fabric away when I cleaned my sewing room and forgot about it until Marianne posted her pictures.  I've made so many other things for the niece and nephews that I don't think they will mind getting the Cat in the Hat outfits next year.  I agree that it is very unlike me to not have the outfits done and even though my niece and nephews knew nothing about them, I still feel guilty that they won't have something special to wear next week!  It is such cute fabric too!



Aw!  Don't stress!  What they don't know, won't hurt them   I wouldn't have done a week's worth of outfits if Finn hadn't looked especially cute that day and Mimi purchased part of the material.



DMGeurts said:


> This is what I think...  But you know me - I like my basic cotton fabrics.  I would do the solid orange for the main body of the pants, then I would accent with the Yellow scatter fabric and possibly the words, as well.  I would applique the tee with one of the characters in the scatter fabric...  I think that would be adorable!  But then you are probably using way more of that fabric then you want to?



I'll have to see how the orange looks when it comes out of the wash.  It might be a little thin to use as the main body.  



morganmmommy said:


> LOVE the Dr. Suess fabric!!!  I wish we had somewhere local that sells it!!!  My oldest DS has Dr. Suess day on March 2 and they can dress up like a character....



I'm still searching for some Lorax material.  That's what started this whole thing, actually.  Finn's two favorite characters are the Lorax and Horton.

I did forget that Mimi bought Finn the One Fish, Two Fish shirt from Old Navy while she was here - so he could wear that one day . . . maybe with the title fabric?  It's a blue shirt.


----------



## VBAndrea

morganmmommy said:


> Andrea--Sounds like a plan   I have family in the Hampton Roads area too so we go down there every so often.
> 
> I am loving all this stuff!  Sorry I can't quote still....this thing is confusing to me   I am going to go get the fabric to finish the minnie mouse dress today and then get started on the 4 skirts for DD and her cousins for when we go to Hoop-Dee-Doo.
> 
> LOVE the Dr. Suess fabric!!!  I wish we had somewhere local that sells it!!!  My oldest DS has Dr. Suess day on March 2 and they can dress up like a character....


If you want store bought Suess fabric you could try a quilting store -- we have two here that carry it in their stores.  Just call and ask before you go in search of it.

To multiqoute you just hit the middle button on the lower right hand corner of each message -- it will then turn orange.  On the first page Teresa has instructions for multiquoting and thumbnailing pictures.  I think the thumbnailing only works for photobucket pictures so if someone has too many big pic I just erase them out of the quote to save space.



mphalens said:


> Phalen has an easy fit problem - any cotton fabric he sees he wants me to make him a pair of pants out of it.   Of course, most of them he just wants for pajamas . . . not to wear out in public.  Kid has more pj bottoms than I care to count.  At least Finn considers them all "walking pants" and will still wear them out.  Today he's wearing his Cars 2 birthday outfit - LMQ easy fit shorts and his birthday favor t-shirt
> 
> Okay - reading all these posts about neutering animals, I have to share my stories.
> #1 - My bestest cat ever, Tiger, was neutered pretty young.  I don't remember exactly when, because I got him when I was 7.  Anyway, to this day, I don't think it exactly "took" - he had a habit of marking the front passenger side tire of our car, every day, without fail.  That same bad habit of his almost got me arrested in high school (and I was pres. of the student council, etc) when they did a drug sweep . . . the drug dogs went NUTS over the tire, I was hauled out of class for them to search my car (thankfully, the V-Principal and Principal didn't believe I had any drugs, just the cops, so the principals helped me ALOT!) . . . it wasn't until later that night that my parents and I thought "Duh!  That's Tig's tire!  Dumb drug dogs!!!!"
> 
> #2 - We adopted another cat, Victoria, from the same animal rescue as Tiger when I was in 5th grade.  She was a couple of years old and had been somewhere that she wasn't taken care of at all.  Anyway, they said she was spayed and that we didn't need to schedule an appointment to have it done (the animal rescue would pay for the animals to be fixed).  Turns out we should have made an appointment   4 weeks later we had 4 little kittens born in our recliner  Talk about shock - we thought she was getting fat from being fed regularly.  Even bigger shock was for the Indoneisan exchange student staying with us


DD will take any jammies I make her, problem is she probably owns more pairs of jammies than anyone on the face of this earth.  She is so skinny that she saves old pj bottoms and they become capris.  She also loves wearing old t's of mine or dh's with the many various bottoms she has.  We got a ton of jammie hand me downs from an old neighbor.   I can't fit any more jammies in her jammie's drawer.

Both your pet stories are hilarious!  Those drug dogs must have loved your tire!


----------



## tricia

Lots of neat stuff lately.  Welcome to the newbies.  Love the Cars wallet, and the pockets on the easy fits, and the upcycled boys shirts, etc.

I stayed at my cousins place last weekend and she has 2 little ones that love it when I sew for them, so I brought them valentines outfits.  I posted the dress here earlier, but here is a pic of them sitting and having dinner wearing their new threads.




 IMG_8339 by tricialee22, on Flickr

Also, while I was there, I wrapped each of them up in duct tape so that I could bring home mannequins of them.  Worked really well, especially since I used cool coloured tape for the top layer.




IMG_8341 by tricialee22, on Flickr




IMG_8343 by tricialee22, on Flickr

And I made a quick Spiderman upcycle for my cleaning Lady's grandson.  He loves Spidey but she can never get anything in his size.




IMG_8345 by tricialee22, on Flickr


----------



## Dustykins

Great stuff girls!  Way too much to quote!

I have a little problem I think you girls could help me with.  I was searching for some embroidery designs for my mom and I came across one that was Daisy as Maleficent.  Unfortunately, I wasn't on my computer at the time and now I can't find it again!  Has anybody seen it?


----------



## morganmmommy

Marianne--Thank you for the Old Navy tip!!!  We will go check it out this weekend!!!

Andrea--I wish we had a quilting store nearby but we dont :-(  I am going to hunt around Waldorf this weekend for one though since i have to go return things up there


----------



## tricia

Dustykins said:


> Great stuff girls!  Way too much to quote!
> 
> I have a little problem I think you girls could help me with.  I was searching for some embroidery designs for my mom and I came across one that was Daisy as Maleficent.  Unfortunately, I wasn't on my computer at the time and now I can't find it again!  Has anybody seen it?



I have seen it before, but I just did a quick search of sellers that I know deal in Disney, and can't find it.


----------



## alliesmommy

My 5 year old daughter has informed me that she wants the blue Belle dress for her costume for our annual Disney trip in September.  Being the perpetual planner that I am, I want to start sewing now.  

Does anyone know where I can get a pattern for this?  I've searched and searched to no avail. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Dustykins

alliesmommy said:


> My 5 year old daughter has informed me that she wants the blue Belle dress for her costume for our annual Disney trip in September.  Being the perpetual planner that I am, I want to start sewing now.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a pattern for this?  I've searched and searched to no avail.
> 
> Thank you!!!



I think this Burda pattern would work:

http://www.simplicity.com/p-7100-burda-style-dirndl-dress.aspx 

but really, all you'd need is a simple pinafore pattern, with apron and a white blouse with a collar.


----------



## Taja

mandi224 said:


> Thank you for the serger tips! I will just have to practice practice!
> 
> I know a few on here have made the Pickle Pie bag. I love them and made quite a few for Christmas. However, I have had some interest in making them generic without an initial. I love that idea, but without the initial there is a void there. Any ideas of what to put there instead?
> I made one for myself with a few variations, but that does not help for random last minute gifts.
> 
> This is the one I made for myself, but that does not help my friend who wants them for last min. teacher gifts.




Some quick trims:

Ribbon, rickrack, gimp (any braided trim), bias tape, or fabric strips you make yourself. 

You also could make a strip-pieced panel (mini-sized strips) and create two or three different pieced designs.

As a PP noted, you also could do some generic embroidery or applique, if that's something you enjoy. You also can embroider solid-colour ribbon remnants or other fabric trim. Or weave fabric strips.


----------



## ivey_family

DMGeurts said:


> Carrie - these turned out amazing!!!  Your dd is getting so big - and adorable as usual!  I am so glad that Beth is working out for you...  I still haven't learned how to shirr - it's something that I'd like to learn how to do someday...  I did try it once, but I did it on 2 layers of fabric, and I think it was just too thick to shirr properly.  I'll have to give it a go again one day.
> 
> D~



Thank you!  (And everyone else, too!)  

Two layers was probably the only reason it didn't work for you.  I was surprised by how easy shirring turned out to be - it looks so difficult!  The hardest part for me was winding the bobbin by hand.  This tut was really helpful.  http://www.rufflesandstuff.com/2010/02/shirring-tutorial.html



mphalens said:


> Okay - reading all these posts about neutering animals, I have to share my stories.
> #1 - My bestest cat ever, Tiger, was neutered pretty young.  I don't remember exactly when, because I got him when I was 7.  Anyway, to this day, I don't think it exactly "took" - he had a habit of marking the front passenger side tire of our car, every day, without fail.  That same bad habit of his almost got me arrested in high school (and I was pres. of the student council, etc) when they did a drug sweep . . . the drug dogs went NUTS over the tire, I was hauled out of class for them to search my car (thankfully, the V-Principal and Principal didn't believe I had any drugs, just the cops, so the principals helped me ALOT!) . . . it wasn't until later that night that my parents and I thought "Duh!  That's Tig's tire!  Dumb drug dogs!!!!"



That is hilarious!  (Though I'd guess at the time it was not funny at all!)



tricia said:


> I stayed at my cousins place last weekend and she has 2 little ones that love it when I sew for them, so I brought them valentines outfits.  I posted the dress here earlier, but here is a pic of them sitting and having dinner wearing their new threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8339 by tricialee22, on Flickr



They look so cute in those outfits!  I LOVE the duct tape dummies, too!  My sister wrapped me several years ago, but I need to have her do it again.  Something about three babies that changes your figure a bit. 

Dd is wearing the second upcycle today.  I'm very happy with how that one looks on her, although I could have made it a little longer.  I think I have enough fabric to use on a diaper cover for summer.

Front:





Back:





I'm considering making a bunch of these to sell.  What do you all think?  (Is it ok to ask questions like that??)  I would probably not do the contrasting band and straps, but just use the fabric from the shirt and a plain hem so it's a little less time consuming.

Regards,
C.


----------



## dianemom2

alliesmommy said:


> My 5 year old daughter has informed me that she wants the blue Belle dress for her costume for our annual Disney trip in September.  Being the perpetual planner that I am, I want to start sewing now.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a pattern for this?  I've searched and searched to no avail.
> 
> Thank you!!!


I would think that a blue jumper type dress would work with a white blouse under it and a white apron around the middle. I took a quick look on Etsy to see what came up and that is what most people seem to be making and selling as Belle's blue dress.  I would think that even a blue Simply Sweet dress would work if you added the blouse and apron.  Then your daughter could take off the blouse if she got hot.


----------



## morganmmommy

ariekannairb said:


> Very cute! I love it! PS my oldest who modeled the Tink outfit is named Brianna
> 
> About that outfit, you had asked about a tutorial. I purchased presmocked fabric and just sewed the seam down the back. I used a simple capri pattern for the bottoms.




I found some presmocked Little Mermaid fabric and showed DD...she LOVED it so i bought it for her (cause she always needs dresses  ).  I bought simple, washable ribbon for straps cause she is so tiny too.  I can't wait to sew it together.  How do you pronounce your daughter's name?  My Brianna is Bree-Ah-Na.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Wow!  Lots of great things have been posted the last few days.  I'd multi quote, but it'd be a page long.  LOL  I love the upcycled stuff.  I've never tried that, but you all are inspiring me.  

Well, the 770 is on hold for me.  We ended up having to get a new vehicle this week.  I love it, but it means I have to be good with finance for a while.  Especially since I'm treating us to concierge for our trip in July!  

I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.  

Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!  










DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!


----------



## ivey_family

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!



Simply stunning work!  Seriously gorgeous!  

(Today's my b-day, too!  I hope your dh feels better very soon!)

Regards,
C.


----------



## Taja

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Wow!  Lots of great things have been posted the last few days.  I'd multi quote, but it'd be a page long.  LOL  I love the upcycled stuff.  I've never tried that, but you all are inspiring me.
> 
> Well, the 770 is on hold for me.  We ended up having to get a new vehicle this week.  I love it, but it means I have to be good with finance for a while.  Especially since I'm treating us to concierge for our trip in July!
> 
> I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!




The "progress" is even more gorgeous than basic embroidery! Love the Hidden Mickey!

Hope your DH feels better soon. Glad he was able to at least enjoy the early celebration!


----------



## tinkbell13

VBAndrea said:


> The optician at work gave me her sewing machine because she never uses it so as a thank you I made her dd a tote -- request was LIME green!  The dd is in college so I made it for her b-day and she really liked it.  Normally I make the straps the pocket fabric but I didn't have enough of that fabric.
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a double layer twirl I made dd for VD -- not as twirly as I normally like b/c I didn't have enough of the red fabric.  It's a bit big so she can get at least three years wear out of the skirt.  The shirt was something she already had from Target.


I  the colour of the tote! The fabric patterns go together so well.
Cute twirl too! Love the fact that she should get multiple years out of it.



Meshell2002 said:


> a few things I finished recently.....they are plain, not monogrammed or appliqued since they are for the craft bazaar......and someone will be there to embroider things (not me thank goodness!)


Those are so cute! Wish I had a little girl to sew some of those dresses for!



morganmmommy said:


> Here are better pics of the Minnie dress....I messed up on the button holes a bit on the top (so i decided to use the knot method instead of a button).  She LOVES this dress and it is so twirly!!!  I have to go to Joanns to get more of the black fabric for the apron and then it will have a red pocket.


Your DD is a cutie! And the dress looks great! Can't wait to see it with the apron.



mphalens said:


> And just so you can see his "back to school" outfit:


I don't have any ideas for you, but I just have to say what a couple of cuties these two are! 



ivey_family said:


>


What a great idea! They look great!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!


Wow, this is really beautiful! I love the hidden Mickey's too!


----------



## ariekannairb

morganmmommy said:


> I found some presmocked Little Mermaid fabric and showed DD...she LOVED it so i bought it for her (cause she always needs dresses  ).  I bought simple, washable ribbon for straps cause she is so tiny too.  I can't wait to sew it together.  How do you pronounce your daughter's name?  My Brianna is Bree-Ah-Na.



Mine is Bree-anne-uh. 

My other daughter actually picked out the Little Mermaid one so I will be working on that soon!

I do not know how to do multiple quotes yet so, LittleBlackRaincloud the smocking on that boddice is AMAZING. I love it!!






Here is today's creation. There are a few things I would have, in hind sight, done differently, but isn't that always the way? I would have used the princess fabric for the bigger pannels, but I was afraid I wouldnt have quite enough and it was quite a bit more expensive than the coordinating pink stuff. It was also quite stiff so I am wondering if the skirt wouldn't have been as "twirly" had I used too much of it. The waist band is a slightly different color pink than the trim, but I wasn't anticipating needing it (I didnt have enough of the other to use as a band) so I just pulled it out of my stash. I may or may not change that later. So there it is. I loved this pattern M6066. It was easy and quick. I am sure you can find something similar online.


----------



## Meshell2002

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Wow!  Lots of great things have been posted the last few days.  I'd multi quote, but it'd be a page long.  LOL  I love the upcycled stuff.  I've never tried that, but you all are inspiring me.
> 
> Well, the 770 is on hold for me.  We ended up having to get a new vehicle this week.  I love it, but it means I have to be good with finance for a while.  Especially since I'm treating us to concierge for our trip in July!
> 
> I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!



love the mickey head buttons on the smocking!

can't wait to see the finished project 

@ anna--- the different pinks look fine.....it adds more interest! kudos for using the stash!


----------



## mandi224

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Wow!  Lots of great things have been posted the last few days.  I'd multi quote, but it'd be a page long.  LOL  I love the upcycled stuff.  I've never tried that, but you all are inspiring me.
> 
> Well, the 770 is on hold for me.  We ended up having to get a new vehicle this week.  I love it, but it means I have to be good with finance for a while.  Especially since I'm treating us to concierge for our trip in July!
> 
> I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!




Wow! That is beautiful! I wish I had half your talent. I also love the hidden mickeys


----------



## Taja

ariekannairb said:


> Mine is Bree-anne-uh.
> 
> My other daughter actually picked out the Little Mermaid one so I will be working on that soon!
> 
> I do not know how to do multiple quotes yet so, LittleBlackRaincloud the smocking on that boddice is AMAZING. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is today's creation. There are a few things I would have, in hind sight, done differently, but isn't that always the way? I would have used the princess fabric for the bigger pannels, but I was afraid I wouldnt have quite enough and it was quite a bit more expensive than the coordinating pink stuff. It was also quite stiff so I am wondering if the skirt wouldn't have been as "twirly" had I used too much of it. The waist band is a slightly different color pink than the trim, but I wasn't anticipating needing it (I didnt have enough of the other to use as a band) so I just pulled it out of my stash. I may or may not change that later. So there it is. I loved this pattern M6066. It was easy and quick. I am sure you can find something similar online.



The skirt is lovely just as it is! The waistband is far enough away from the ruffle that most people never would notice the variation in shades. I like the alternating print/solid panels.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Taja said:


> The skirt is lovely just as it is! The waistband is far enough away from the ruffle that most people never would notice the variation in shades. I like the alternating print/solid panels.



Exactly what I was thinking.  I think it looks wonderful!


Thanks for the kind words about my smocking!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ariekannairb said:


> I do not know how to do multiple quotes yet so,



On the lower right hand corner of the post box, you see three symbles. Use the middle one when you want to make a comment. Then when your finished reading, hit the  button that says post and you will get all the messages you marked. 

Clear as mud, right? BTW.... your skirt game out darling.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Well, the 770 is on hold for me.  We ended up having to get a new vehicle this week.  I love it, but it means I have to be good with finance for a while.  Especially since I'm treating us to concierge for our trip in July!
> 
> I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!


The smocking is amazing!  I can't wait to see your finished dress with the smocking inserted in it.  What kind of dress do you plan to make?  My DD12 went to New York City last year with her summer camp and saw Wicked on Broadway.  She said it was fantastic.  I wish we could have seen it when it was at the Kennedy Center last summer but after we paid for both girls to go to summer camp there was no leftover $$$$ for us to do fun stuff while the kids were gone.



ariekannairb said:


> Mine is Bree-anne-uh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is today's creation. There are a few things I would have, in hind sight, done differently, but isn't that always the way?


I often feel the same way after I am done with a project.  I think the skirt looks great though.  I love the pinks!

I did a bunch of sewing today.  I made my other Lego t-shirt to go with the Lego Man bowling shirts that I made for the nephews.  I didn't bother to take a picture though since it is the same.  Then I finished up the dress that started out as a Vida but since I did the applique crooked, I changed it to a Simply Sweet.  I am pretty happy with the results.  I still have a Toy Story Vida planned because now I have 4 different Toy Story fabrics that I have bits and pieces left from. I will probably put it off until my niece grows a bit bigger because she doesn't need two Toy Story dresses at the same time.

The dress:





Here is a better picture of the bodice.  I wanted an applique of multiple Aliens. I was very happy with how this design turned out but it puckered a little bit because I forgot to loosen the tension.  The pre-set tension on my machine is always too tight.  I have to see if I can figure out if I can change it.





I also did a little bit of pants hemming.  I bought new jeans for me yesterday and I swore I wasn't going to put off hemming them until it was too hot to wear them!  I also had to hem two pairs for DD12 because of course she outgrew most of her jeans with just a few weeks left to wear them!  

*QUESTION????* Has anybody bought and sewn the Daisy dress on YCMT?  It looks really cute and I have some cute ideas.  But I've never bought a pattern from that designer and I'd like to know if her directions are pretty clear????


----------



## tricia

dianemom2 said:


> :
> 
> The dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QUESTION????* Has anybody bought and sewn the Daisy dress on YCMT?  It looks really cute and I have some cute ideas.  But I've never bought a pattern from that designer and I'd like to know if her directions are pretty clear????



Love the toy story dress.

Is the daisy pattern by Olabelhe?  Cause someone on Facebook was complaining about the instructions on another of her patterns the other day, but I have read good reviews too.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> The smocking is amazing!  I can't wait to see your finished dress with the smocking inserted in it.  What kind of dress do you plan to make?  My DD12 went to New York City last year with her summer camp and saw Wicked on Broadway.  She said it was fantastic.  I wish we could have seen it when it was at the Kennedy Center last summer but after we paid for both girls to go to summer camp there was no leftover $$$$ for us to do fun stuff while the kids were gone.
> 
> 
> 
> The dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the bodice.  I wanted an applique of multiple Aliens. I was very happy with how this design turned out but it puckered a little bit because I forgot to loosen the tension.  The pre-set tension on my machine is always too tight.  I have to see if I can figure out if I can change it.



Thanks Diane!    I finished the capris tonight...you should see them!  I love them, they are so ruffly and fun!  I probably won't finish the top until next week.  I'll post pictures when I do.  I'm using these patterns for the top and pants: top and pants.  Of course, I tweaked them some to suit my needs, made the pants capris, and I'm using the smocked piece for the bodice top.  I'm super please by how the pants came out.  

Your Toy Story dress is TDF!  I looked at the main fabric myself today.  I'm making her a denim, cowprint, yellow handkerchief print skirt to go with the sparkly Jessie shirt from the Disney Store though.  It should be really cute!  If I was brave, I would upcycle that shirt and add the skirt on right to the bottom.


----------



## loveappletrees

Hi there : )

So the other day I started reading Heather's trip report and I was sucked in by the writing, the pictures and THE CLOTHES!! She got a whole lotta of my two cents as I read. I have now begun Teresa's side of the story. & Heather has promised she has warned her sister, lol.  (they both mention how wonderful this thread and everyone who "lives" here is)

But now after seeing all of the awesome custom outfits they made for their trips, problem is I can't turn off my brain. 

I love putting together outfits for all of my kids especially our daughter for a special occasion I make sure she's dresses from her hair down..or would that be feet up?

BUT with all of the wonderful DISigner outfits...there is the sewing....lets start at the beginning, I have memories of playing under my mom's sewing machine and as I got older taking sewing in school ,  as a mom doing a little around Halloween or when the mood struck me, I have a fondness for sewing but realistically I kinda suck at it because I sew as I cook without a recipe & doing my own thing which doesn't really work for sewing, there are patterns, there are rules !! 

But I was thinking was I could adjust clothing add my own touches to T's skirts, shorts etc. so I'm wondering can I join in on this thread while doing my own thing?

I decided to add a few pics of the kids (& outfits) cause I'm a big sucker for pic's

















and this one just because it cracks me up!


----------



## VBAndrea

tricia said:


> Lots of neat stuff lately.  Welcome to the newbies.  Love the Cars wallet, and the pockets on the easy fits, and the upcycled boys shirts, etc.
> 
> I stayed at my cousins place last weekend and she has 2 little ones that love it when I sew for them, so I brought them valentines outfits.  I posted the dress here earlier, but here is a pic of them sitting and having dinner wearing their new threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8339 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> Also, while I was there, I wrapped each of them up in duct tape so that I could bring home mannequins of them.  Worked really well, especially since I used cool coloured tape for the top layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8341 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8343 by tricialee22, on Flickr
> 
> And I made a quick Spiderman upcycle for my cleaning Lady's grandson.  He loves Spidey but she can never get anything in his size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_8345 by tricialee22, on Flickr


Great *dress* forms and love the SPiderman upcycle.  Every time I see one of your upcycles it reminds me to try one -- but apparently I have a very short memory b/c I have yet to try one!



ivey_family said:


> Thank you!  (And everyone else, too!)
> 
> Two layers was probably the only reason it didn't work for you.  I was surprised by how easy shirring turned out to be - it looks so difficult!  The hardest part for me was winding the bobbin by hand.  This tut was really helpful.  http://www.rufflesandstuff.com/2010/02/shirring-tutorial.html
> 
> 
> 
> T
> Dd is wearing the second upcycle today.  I'm very happy with how that one looks on her, although I could have made it a little longer.  I think I have enough fabric to use on a diaper cover for summer.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering making a bunch of these to sell.  What do you all think?  (Is it ok to ask questions like that??)  I would probably not do the contrasting band and straps, but just use the fabric from the shirt and a plain hem so it's a little less time consuming.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


The dress is great on.

I had a hard time with shirring -- sometimes it worked fine and sometimes it didn't.  Sometimes I'd use one bobbin and it was shirring great.  I'd pause my work and them come back to it and then the same bobbin wouldn't work.  Can I blame my machine?   I need to try it again on my new machine.  It worked great when it worked -- but it was frustrating b/c so many times it wouldn't work.  I love shirred items too.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Wow!  Lots of great things have been posted the last few days.  I'd multi quote, but it'd be a page long.  LOL  I love the upcycled stuff.  I've never tried that, but you all are inspiring me.
> 
> Well, the 770 is on hold for me.  We ended up having to get a new vehicle this week.  I love it, but it means I have to be good with finance for a while.  Especially since I'm treating us to concierge for our trip in July!
> 
> I finished the smocking and am working on the outfit now.  I've been busy ruffling ruffles all morning.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of the smocked bodice.  It's progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's birthday is today and he's soooo sick.  I feel so bad for him.  We celebrated on Tuesday though, and he felt good then.  We went out to eat and went to see Wicked.  If you haven't seen it and get the chance, GO!  It's fantastic!


Sorry the 770 is on hold 

THe smoking is fantastic.  I adore the hidden Mickeys!  

Sorry dh is sick.  I did have the chance to see Wicked -- just didn't have the money.  Maybe someday.  I really wanted to see Lion King again when it came to town, but it was too expensive.  



ariekannairb said:


> Mine is Bree-anne-uh.
> 
> My other daughter actually picked out the Little Mermaid one so I will be working on that soon!
> 
> I do not know how to do multiple quotes yet so, LittleBlackRaincloud the smocking on that boddice is AMAZING. I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is today's creation. There are a few things I would have, in hind sight, done differently, but isn't that always the way? I would have used the princess fabric for the bigger pannels, but I was afraid I wouldnt have quite enough and it was quite a bit more expensive than the coordinating pink stuff. It was also quite stiff so I am wondering if the skirt wouldn't have been as "twirly" had I used too much of it. The waist band is a slightly different color pink than the trim, but I wasn't anticipating needing it (I didnt have enough of the other to use as a band) so I just pulled it out of my stash. I may or may not change that later. So there it is. I loved this pattern M6066. It was easy and quick. I am sure you can find something similar online.


Very cute!



dianemom2 said:


> The smocking is amazing!  I can't wait to see your finished dress with the smocking inserted in it.  What kind of dress do you plan to make?  My DD12 went to New York City last year with her summer camp and saw Wicked on Broadway.  She said it was fantastic.  I wish we could have seen it when it was at the Kennedy Center last summer but after we paid for both girls to go to summer camp there was no leftover $$$$ for us to do fun stuff while the kids were gone.
> 
> 
> I often feel the same way after I am done with a project.  I think the skirt looks great though.  I love the pinks!
> 
> I did a bunch of sewing today.  I made my other Lego t-shirt to go with the Lego Man bowling shirts that I made for the nephews.  I didn't bother to take a picture though since it is the same.  Then I finished up the dress that started out as a Vida but since I did the applique crooked, I changed it to a Simply Sweet.  I am pretty happy with the results.  I still have a Toy Story Vida planned because now I have 4 different Toy Story fabrics that I have bits and pieces left from. I will probably put it off until my niece grows a bit bigger because she doesn't need two Toy Story dresses at the same time.
> 
> The dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the bodice.  I wanted an applique of multiple Aliens. I was very happy with how this design turned out but it puckered a little bit because I forgot to loosen the tension.  The pre-set tension on my machine is always too tight.  I have to see if I can figure out if I can change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a little bit of pants hemming.  I bought new jeans for me yesterday and I swore I wasn't going to put off hemming them until it was too hot to wear them!  I also had to hem two pairs for DD12 because of course she outgrew most of her jeans with just a few weeks left to wear them!
> 
> *QUESTION????* Has anybody bought and sewn the Daisy dress on YCMT?  It looks really cute and I have some cute ideas.  But I've never bought a pattern from that designer and I'd like to know if her directions are pretty clear????


Beautiful dress and applique!  I sometimes get a little puckering on some of my thinner solid fabrics too but I'm not going to mess with tension for fear I'll mess it up good!

I'm lucky -- dd is still at the age where she lets me add ruffles to jeans to extend the length.



loveappletrees said:


> Hi there : )
> 
> So the other day I started reading Heather's trip report and I was sucked in by the writing, the pictures and THE CLOTHES!! She got a whole lotta of my two cents as I read. I have now begun Teresa's side of the story. & Heather has promised she has warned her sister, lol.  (they both mention how wonderful this thread and everyone who "lives" here is)
> 
> But now after seeing all of the awesome custom outfits they made for their trips, problem is I can't turn off my brain.
> 
> I love putting together outfits for all of my kids especially our daughter for a special occasion I make sure she's dresses from her hair down..or would that be feet up?
> 
> BUT with all of the wonderful DISigner outfits...there is the sewing....lets start at the beginning, I have memories of playing under my mom's sewing machine and as I got older taking sewing in school ,  as a mom doing a little around Halloween or when the mood struck me, I have a fondness for sewing but realistically I kinda suck at it because I sew as I cook without a recipe & doing my own thing which doesn't really work for sewing, there are patterns, there are rules !!
> 
> But I was thinking was I could adjust clothing add my own touches to T's skirts, shorts etc. so I'm wondering can I join in on this thread while doing my own thing?
> 
> I decided to add a few pics of the kids (& outfits) cause I'm a big sucker for pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because it cracks me up!


Welcome!  What adorable children you have


----------



## SallyfromDE

loveappletrees said:


> Hi there : )
> I kinda suck at it because I sew as I cook without a recipe & doing my own thing which doesn't really work for sewing, there are patterns, there are rules !!



There are no rules in sewing! It's all a matter of interpretation. I tend to sew without directions. I can usually just look at a pattern and see how it goes together. But there are times I have trouble and need that help. Looking forward to see what you design. 

BTW... your kids are adorable. Thanks for the intro.


----------



## graceesmom

loveappletrees said:


> Hi there : )
> 
> So the other day I started reading Heather's trip report and I was sucked in by the writing, the pictures and THE CLOTHES!! She got a whole lotta of my two cents as I read. I have now begun Teresa's side of the story. & Heather has promised she has warned her sister, lol.  (they both mention how wonderful this thread and everyone who "lives" here is)
> 
> But now after seeing all of the awesome custom outfits they made for their trips, problem is I can't turn off my brain.
> 
> I love putting together outfits for all of my kids especially our daughter for a special occasion I make sure she's dresses from her hair down..or would that be feet up?
> 
> BUT with all of the wonderful DISigner outfits...there is the sewing....lets start at the beginning, I have memories of playing under my mom's sewing machine and as I got older taking sewing in school ,  as a mom doing a little around Halloween or when the mood struck me, I have a fondness for sewing but realistically I kinda suck at it because I sew as I cook without a recipe & doing my own thing which doesn't really work for sewing, there are patterns, there are rules !!
> 
> But I was thinking was I could adjust clothing add my own touches to T's skirts, shorts etc. so I'm wondering can I join in on this thread while doing my own thing?
> 
> I decided to add a few pics of the kids (& outfits) cause I'm a big sucker for pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because it cracks me up!



Very cute kids.  I'm not much of a sewer either.  However, my new PE770 should be delivered today so I hope to be an embroiderer soon.  

LOVE the heart shaped ponytails!


----------



## Jaaaacki

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


>



Wow your smocking is amazing.  I would love to learn that but I'm not sure I have the patience.



dianemom2 said:


> The dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the bodice.  I wanted an applique of multiple Aliens. I was very happy with how this design turned out but it puckered a little bit because I forgot to loosen the tension.  The pre-set tension on my machine is always too tight.  I have to see if I can figure out if I can change it.



I love your dress, my kids are huge fans of the alien guys.  


Here is some of my recent sewing.  I'm trying hard to be more productive but I'm sure you all know how it is.  We just started planning a trip to Disney the end of June so I've got to get the themed sewing started.





Valentine Skirt and Painted Tee





Needle felted Ipad case





Doll quilt for dd






Lorax outfit for the movie opening next week and for Dr. Seuss' birthday although dd doesn't have school that day.  This was the ruffle joy skirt pattern, I would do it a little differently next time, like make the ruffles wider.  I wouldn't recommend using fur on an embroidery machine, LOL







This is a Lorax dress I started today.  It's been a long project so far.  I still need to finish the dress panels and ruffles. 


QUESTION:  Did I read that there is a facebook page for the Disboutique?


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

Jaaaacki said:


> Wow your smocking is amazing.  I would love to learn that but I'm not sure I have the patience.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress, my kids are huge fans of the alien guys.
> 
> 
> Here is some of my recent sewing.  I'm trying hard to be more productive but I'm sure you all know how it is.  We just started planning a trip to Disney the end of June so I've got to get the themed sewing started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine Skirt and Painted Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needle felted Ipad case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doll quilt for dd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax outfit for the movie opening next week and for Dr. Seuss' birthday although dd doesn't have school that day.  This was the ruffle joy skirt pattern, I would do it a little differently next time, like make the ruffles wider.  I wouldn't recommend using fur on an embroidery machine, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Lorax dress I started today.  It's been a long project so far.  I still need to finish the dress panels and ruffles.
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  Did I read that there is a facebook page for the Disboutique?



Your outfits are too cute!!

Yes there is a Disboutiquers group on FB   You can search for it but I'll try a link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/46334585287/

~Jennifer


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Jaaaacki said:


> Wow your smocking is amazing.  I would love to learn that but I'm not sure I have the patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax outfit for the movie opening next week and for Dr. Seuss' birthday although dd doesn't have school that day.  This was the ruffle joy skirt pattern, I would do it a little differently next time, like make the ruffles wider.  I wouldn't recommend using fur on an embroidery machine, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Lorax dress I started today.  It's been a long project so far.  I still need to finish the dress panels and ruffles.



Thank you!  I have the ruffle joy pattern set aside to make a Jessie skirt for Natalie.  Your skirt is adorable, and I'd love to hear what else you would do differently.  Your sewing is wonderful!  I love the appliques!

I'll have to check out the FB group.  I think I requested it, but never went back to see if I've been accepted.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> Well, if you head to Norfolk in six months we can be local sewing buddies   We will be here until dh retires.  He can retire now, but with the economy we figure he'll stay in a couple of more years.
> 
> 
> If it's Ellie's Twirl Dress that was the first dress I made.  It takes a lot of fabric, but dd loves that pattern!  I now make the bodice like the Simply Sweet though because the button on the back doesn't work well for us -- gets caught in dd's hair.  If it's not Ellie's Twirl Dress just ignore everything I said.
> 
> 
> He wouldn't even wear them as pj's   I guess I am lucky, my ds has no problems with Easy Fit pj's.  I've never bothered to try them as shorts as I know he wouldn't wear them, but he is fine with pj's.
> 
> 
> What about something like a generic flower instead of an initial?
> 
> 
> Way too early -- I'm actually surprised a vet would do it that young.  I think Max might need a reevaluation to see if he needs to be fixed again.  Sunny was neutered at 4 months which was the earliest our vet would do and had I know I would have waited longer.  As soon as he got fixed the second time there was never pee again in my foyer by the plant (which he must have though was a tree since he's none too bright).  Of course yesterday I was blessed with pee on the carpet (Penny -- I can tell the pee apart) and nuggets later in the evening which I *think* were the boy's as I think Penny poo'd outside about an hour earlier, though I can't confirm.
> 
> 
> I love the fish bowl and fish jumping out and think that would be great on a t.  Maybe for the wording fabric you could just make a pocket out of it for a t-shirt.  A bowling shirt would look cute.  You could also do solid pants with print pockets using a fabric.  Or a thing two t-shirt.  Geez, all week.... and I am worried about getting just one outfit done for dd!
> 
> 
> What!!!!!  You ordered fabric and you don't have the outfits done!!!!!!!!  This is so un-Diane of you!  Usually you have things finished 6 months ahead of time!  Are you feeling ok?
> 
> 
> LOVE both dresses!  Glad Beth works great.  Must run -- ds wants me to feed him breakfast!


*love those dresses!!!!!! i made one from a womens  flannel pj shirt for my granddaughter Avery's b'day last year and she loved it! wears it with a red long sleeved tee under it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



 i still have 'shirr terror' about shirring but wanna try it soon fro newest dgd Liberty,wanted to use her Daddy's old work shirts for  a quilt/bibs/burp clothes etc...but he throws them away becaus ehe works in a funeral home and doesn't wanna re purpose them and i can understand that since he does all jobs when need be if you know what i mean...but maybe i can get him to start having work-church shirts separate so i can use church shirts when she is older...
 thank you for sharing your pix and the link! ~Beth~ *


----------



## Jaaaacki

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> Your outfits are too cute!!
> 
> Yes there is a Disboutiquers group on FB   You can search for it but I'll try a link:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/46334585287/
> 
> ~Jennifer



Thanks I just requested to join 




LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thank you!  I have the ruffle joy pattern set aside to make a Jessie skirt for Natalie.  Your skirt is adorable, and I'd love to hear what else you would do differently.  Your sewing is wonderful!  I love the appliques!
> 
> I'll have to check out the FB group.  I think I requested it, but never went back to see if I've been accepted.



Thank you so much, I love to do the machine appliques but I hate how long they take me.

Changes I would try on my next ruffle joy:
1. I finished my ruffle edges, I would not leave them unfinished like suggested.  I serged both edges and then I turned and topstitched the bottom of the ruffle.  Next time if I wasn't using so many varying fabrics I would do a rolled hem.
2. The instructions call for a very large skirt base, I think mine was 44x14.  I would probably shrink that by quite a lot.  You have so much ruffle that I'm not sure having the main panel gathered (by the waist elastic) is necessary.  It might not work out but I just found it to be a lot of extra bulk.
3. Since I did my ruffles as mentioned above, I would probably increase them to 3" at the very least.  I would have liked more over lap, there are a few areas where you can see my serged edges at the top.
4. If I had extra time, I would attached the ruffles right sides together but upside down (kwim?) then flip down and top stitch.  

Hope that helps. 


 I've been noticing lately when I get an e-pattern there are a lot of things I would do differently.  Someone above mentioned the Olabelhe patterns and I'm working on the Gabriella now.  There are some vague spots and I'm a bit lost on the creation of the crinoline.  If I get it finished I will post.


----------



## mphalens

Jaaaacki said:


> Lorax outfit for the movie opening next week and for Dr. Seuss' birthday although dd doesn't have school that day.  This was the ruffle joy skirt pattern, I would do it a little differently next time, like make the ruffles wider.  I wouldn't recommend using fur on an embroidery machine, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Lorax dress I started today.  It's been a long project so far.  I still need to finish the dress panels and ruffles.



OMG!  You totally just gave me the motivation I needed!!!  Those Lorax outfits are TODIEFOR!  I'm totally jealous you've managed to find actual Lorax fabric too!  None of the stores around here seem to have it yet 
LOVE the fur faced Lorax!  And your Lorax that speaks for the trees!  OMG!  Love love love!
Did you satin stitch around the Lorax on that dress?  Or is it paint?  Or what?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Sorry I havent been on in a bit, Tiggy is reallllly taking up some time!!! lol...He is just so curious about everything!! We have baby gates up all over the place to keep him in our sight! This week wasnt so bad for him because Bill was working in our town and could come home - next week starts Tigger's real schedule!!! We will see!!

Love the Lorax outfit - lol - so funny!!!

My 770 is in the shop, and I REALLY needed to stitch this weekend! I am sooooo bummed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaaaacki

mphalens said:


> OMG!  You totally just gave me the motivation I needed!!!  Those Lorax outfits are TODIEFOR!  I'm totally jealous you've managed to find actual Lorax fabric too!  None of the stores around here seem to have it yet
> LOVE the fur faced Lorax!  And your Lorax that speaks for the trees!  OMG!  Love love love!
> Did you satin stitch around the Lorax on that dress?  Or is it paint?  Or what?



Thank you for the compliments and glad I could motivate you.  I got that dress idea yesterday morning and ran out to Joann's for fabric.  If I don't sew when I get the idea I don't end up creating anything.

I got the embroidery designs on the dress panel from applicakes.  I can not do a good looking satin stitch to save my life so if I applique by hand i just straight stitch and the fabric is by Robert Kaufman but I had to order from fabric.com.  I have very limited fabric selections near me.


----------



## Disneymom1218

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on in a bit, Tiggy is reallllly taking up some time!!! lol...He is just so curious about everything!! We have baby gates up all over the place to keep him in our sight! This week wasnt so bad for him because Bill was working in our town and could come home - next week starts Tigger's real schedule!!! We will see!!
> 
> Love the Lorax outfit - lol - so funny!!!
> 
> My 770 is in the shop, and I REALLY needed to stitch this weekend! I am sooooo bummed!!!!!!!!!



Hi Wendy, Just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you last weekend. My girls Cheered at the Cheer for Charity Competition That was benefiting your workplace. I was so glad they could be a part of that. Sorry to hear your machine is in the shop


----------



## billwendy

Disneymom1218 said:


> Hi Wendy, Just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you last weekend. My girls Cheered at the Cheer for Charity Competition That was benefiting your workplace. I was so glad they could be a part of that. Sorry to hear your machine is in the shop



Hey that is AWESOME!!!!! And greatly appreciated by all the patients and workers at duPont Hospital - that is super duper cool!!!!


----------



## loveappletrees

NiniMorris said:


> I'm trying to get some ideas for Christmas Gifts for teachers, therapists and doctors that we see  on a weekly basis. This has been a struggle for me for the past few years.  I don't want to repeat myself, but each year the expectations get bigger and bigger.
> 
> I found some glass ornaments from a couple years ago.  I was going to use them for place card holders at my Christmas table, but we ended up doing Christmas at my DIL's house and we did something different.  They are clear glass, I put a few drops of paint in each one (different Christmasy colors) and swirled them around, then drained the excess paint.
> 
> They have a sort of marbled appearance.  If I took these, and wrote either the Teacher's name or year on it in Gold leaf pen...would that work for a teacher's gift?
> 
> Part of me thinks it is fine, but another part thinks it is a bit cheap and uninspired.  I've never reused something for a gift before...
> 
> In past years I have made goodies (included homemade hot cocoa mix and homemade marshmallows) in a fabric basket, hand embroidered and appliqued wall hangings, machine embroidered guest towels, Matching key fobs and purses, and a few other that I can't remember.
> 
> They all start out simple and end up taking about three times as much actual time to complete.  I'm looking for something simple and easy...and quick!
> 
> 
> Any ideas?  Doe these ornaments sound too cheap?
> 
> Nini
> 
> PS...Since DD is now in middle school her teachers do not have the same high expectation as her previous elementary teachers...



I have a love/hate relationship with school team gifts I love to do them but I stress and stress until I think of what I want to do. I find it's extra hard now that all 3 kids are in school and with 2 special needs the team is now quite large.

I know this answer is tardy for Christmas but might be in time for teachers end of the year gifts?


Here are some past gifts we have done for J's team:
a cactus (larger for the teachers and EA's & mini ones for the support staff) with a pencil stuck in the dirt at the top(eraser end) a glued on mini banner that says "thanks for helping me to grow"  above the banner but below the eraser there was a bow tied. then I modge podged strips of paper onto the little metal plant pot The school secretary still has hers at the office.

Last year I bought an assortment of sizes of casserole dishes (Winners) and made up a recipe for a hot spinach dip to go in it.these were red dishes and I wrote the cooking instructions on a hand stamped recipe card.




J's grade 1 teacher expressed a desire for some cooking tools  so I put the tools in a vase after decorating the ends with paper flowers the tag said I couldn't pick a better teacher than you.

I gave a tupperware forget me not container with a tupperware gift certificate inside.





Lots of the gifts are food related as I figure they get alot of gifts and if you multiply that with a long career I can see running out of room, so I have made poppycock(like caramel corn) & nuts and bolts in  large decorated mason jars, cupcake in a jar fruit crisp in a jar (the fruit sure melts down ;S)




homemade bread with homemade butter.Pumpkin nutella loaf, strawberry white chocolate popcorn...
I hosted a lunch for the team, I made a stew and fresh baked buns and for dessert ice cream sundaes with homemade hot fudge. everything was served in to go containers so the ones who had busy days could take it to go.




Pumpkin nutella loaf YUM!

I have made 3x3 mini photo books on iphoto with pictures from the school year.

But my favorite was the year I had my grade 2-er draw a picture of each of his teachers, I then made the photo extra large on a colour copier cut up the parts and used it as a pattern on felt (keep the originals intact) then I sewed the people and used buttons, ribbon etc trying to keep as true to each photo as I could. then he gave each staff member the photo he had drawn as well as their "action figure" all of the staff still have these in their classroom or offices......








If any of the recipes interest you just let me know...


----------



## loveappletrees

Thank you for the kind welcome  and I too LOVE the Lorax stuff!!!!
-m


----------



## DisneyTeacher01

loveappletrees said:


> But my favorite was the year I had my grade 2-er draw a picture of each of his teachers, I then made the photo extra large on a colour copier cut up the parts and used it as a pattern on felt (keep the originals intact) then I sewed the people and used buttons, ribbon etc trying to keep as true to each photo as I could. then he gave each staff member the photo he had drawn as well as their "action figure" all of the staff still have these in their classroom or offices......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of the recipes interest you just let me know...



I love these ideas!!!  Now how do I pin them on pinterest so I don't forget them!


----------



## Jaylin

oh, I just asked to join the facebook page too!  I had no idea it existed!  Does anyone have a link to Heather's trip report?  I'd love to see the outfits, I'm in dire need of motivation!  We leave on 5/11for 9nights, and I've got 3girls &1boy to sew for!  I've been sitting at my computer all week just looking at applique design and fabric....I can't get myself started!  

Does anyone have a pic of the grace dress on a child without a petti under it?  I love this look with the petti, but I don't think the girls would wear them, and I'm afraid the dress (with all the ruffles) will loose all it's wow factor without it.....


----------



## loveappletrees

Jaylin said:


> oh, I just asked to join the facebook page too!  I had no idea it existed!  Does anyone have a link to Heather's trip report?  I'd love to see the outfits, I'm in dire need of motivation!  .



Me too(facebook  mean) and here is the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831386


----------



## cogero

Hey girls I am looking for a tutorial on a case or cover for a Kindle. I bought my mom a Kindle Fire for her birthday next week and want to make her a carrying case for it.

thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Jaaaacki said:


> Thanks I just requested to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I love to do the machine appliques but I hate how long they take me.
> 
> Changes I would try on my next ruffle joy:
> 1. I finished my ruffle edges, I would not leave them unfinished like suggested.  I serged both edges and then I turned and topstitched the bottom of the ruffle.  Next time if I wasn't using so many varying fabrics I would do a rolled hem.
> 2. The instructions call for a very large skirt base, I think mine was 44x14.  I would probably shrink that by quite a lot.  You have so much ruffle that I'm not sure having the main panel gathered (by the waist elastic) is necessary.  It might not work out but I just found it to be a lot of extra bulk.
> 3. Since I did my ruffles as mentioned above, I would probably increase them to 3" at the very least.  I would have liked more over lap, there are a few areas where you can see my serged edges at the top.
> 4. If I had extra time, I would attached the ruffles right sides together but upside down (kwim?) then flip down and top stitch.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> I've been noticing lately when I get an e-pattern there are a lot of things I would do differently.  Someone above mentioned the Olabelhe patterns and I'm working on the Gabriella now.  There are some vague spots and I'm a bit lost on the creation of the crinoline.  If I get it finished I will post.



Thanks for the insight!  I actually like the look of the pinked edges especially for the Jesse skirt, but agree about the rolled hem.  I did a rolled hem edge on the ruffles for the Mickey Capris that I just finished to go with the smocked top (still in progress....).  I also understand what you mean about sewing the ruffles on, and making the ruffles wider.  I want to be sure that the rows overlap a little.  Thanks for the tips!

I was going to wait and show the capris but I just can't keep them to myself.  I love them!    It's funny how much time (and love!) they took.  I'm a very slow sewer, but I enjoy it.  When I tried them on Natalie (19 months) she loved them, said 'pretty' and cried when I took them off her.  It's like she knew how much love was stitched into them.    I'm sooo glad I got my machine back out a few weeks ago.  Thanks for listening to me ramble.  LOL  

Back





Front





Detail Close Up 






ETA-These photos look really foggy.  I need to look at my camera and see if little boys are smudged up the lens.  Sorry about that!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Oh, and I requested to join the FB group a couple of weeks ago, but no reply.    I just asked again.


----------



## HeatherSue

cogero said:


> Hey girls I am looking for a tutorial on a case or cover for a Kindle. I bought my mom a Kindle Fire for her birthday next week and want to make her a carrying case for it.
> 
> thanks.



I haven't tried it, but here's one on YCMT.  It looked very similar to the one I made for my Kindle a while back.  http://youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/e-reader-cover.htm


----------



## mphalens

Chiara, I JUST saw a tutorial tonight when I was perusing pinterest looking for art tote tutorials . . .but I can't remember WHERE I was when I saw it 

QUESTION:
Does the pocket look to be the right size for the pants?  I need to cut out Finn's Dr Seuss wardrobe tomorrow and get sewing . . . I really want to add pockets to them (he LOVES pockets and I think they'll help make the easy fits look a little more like PANTS and not PJs, especially since he'll be wearing a t-shirt with them, kwim?) . . . 






And, just to share:
Here's what I found at Walmart today:





And here are three of the fabrics I got at that Warehouse Sale last week (the purple & pink are solids but have glitter all over them, the white is a white on white mini floral-ish design):











And here is a flannel remanent I got at JoAnn's today (a full yard!):





And finally, a flannel I picked up at Walmart last week to make some baby items for a sorority sister who is having a baby girl  (our sorority mascot is the panda)


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Chiara, I JUST saw a tutorial tonight when I was perusing pinterest looking for art tote tutorials . . .but I can't remember WHERE I was when I saw it
> 
> QUESTION:
> Does the pocket look to be the right size for the pants?  I need to cut out Finn's Dr Seuss wardrobe tomorrow and get sewing . . . I really want to add pockets to them (he LOVES pockets and I think they'll help make the easy fits look a little more like PANTS and not PJs, especially since he'll be wearing a t-shirt with them, kwim?) . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to share:
> Here's what I found at Walmart today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are three of the fabrics I got at that Warehouse Sale last week (the purple & pink are solids but have glitter all over them, the white is a white on white mini floral-ish design):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a flannel remanent I got at JoAnn's today (a full yard!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a flannel I picked up at Walmart last week to make some baby items for a sorority sister who is having a baby girl  (our sorority mascot is the panda)




Marianne I seriously need to come visit you to go fabric shopping. You always have the best finds. Love the Walmart finds and love the sparkly fabrics.

I think that pocket is a great size.


----------



## DMGeurts

loveappletrees said:


> Hi there : )
> 
> So the other day I started reading Heather's trip report and I was sucked in by the writing, the pictures and THE CLOTHES!! She got a whole lotta of my two cents as I read. I have now begun Teresa's side of the story. & Heather has promised she has warned her sister, lol.  (they both mention how wonderful this thread and everyone who "lives" here is)
> 
> But now after seeing all of the awesome custom outfits they made for their trips, problem is I can't turn off my brain.
> 
> I love putting together outfits for all of my kids especially our daughter for a special occasion I make sure she's dresses from her hair down..or would that be feet up?
> 
> BUT with all of the wonderful DISigner outfits...there is the sewing....lets start at the beginning, I have memories of playing under my mom's sewing machine and as I got older taking sewing in school ,  as a mom doing a little around Halloween or when the mood struck me, I have a fondness for sewing but realistically I kinda suck at it because I sew as I cook without a recipe & doing my own thing which doesn't really work for sewing, there are patterns, there are rules !!
> 
> But I was thinking was I could adjust clothing add my own touches to T's skirts, shorts etc. so I'm wondering can I join in on this thread while doing my own thing?
> 
> I decided to add a few pics of the kids (& outfits) cause I'm a big sucker for pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because it cracks me up!



Welcome!  Your family is adorable!    You can most definately do your own thing...  I think it's what we all do best.  



dianemom2 said:


> The smocking is amazing!  I can't wait to see your finished dress with the smocking inserted in it.  What kind of dress do you plan to make?  My DD12 went to New York City last year with her summer camp and saw Wicked on Broadway.  She said it was fantastic.  I wish we could have seen it when it was at the Kennedy Center last summer but after we paid for both girls to go to summer camp there was no leftover $$$$ for us to do fun stuff while the kids were gone.
> 
> 
> I often feel the same way after I am done with a project.  I think the skirt looks great though.  I love the pinks!
> 
> I did a bunch of sewing today.  I made my other Lego t-shirt to go with the Lego Man bowling shirts that I made for the nephews.  I didn't bother to take a picture though since it is the same.  Then I finished up the dress that started out as a Vida but since I did the applique crooked, I changed it to a Simply Sweet.  I am pretty happy with the results.  I still have a Toy Story Vida planned because now I have 4 different Toy Story fabrics that I have bits and pieces left from. I will probably put it off until my niece grows a bit bigger because she doesn't need two Toy Story dresses at the same time.
> 
> The dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better picture of the bodice.  I wanted an applique of multiple Aliens. I was very happy with how this design turned out but it puckered a little bit because I forgot to loosen the tension.  The pre-set tension on my machine is always too tight.  I have to see if I can figure out if I can change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a little bit of pants hemming.  I bought new jeans for me yesterday and I swore I wasn't going to put off hemming them until it was too hot to wear them!  I also had to hem two pairs for DD12 because of course she outgrew most of her jeans with just a few weeks left to wear them!
> 
> *QUESTION????* Has anybody bought and sewn the Daisy dress on YCMT?  It looks really cute and I have some cute ideas.  But I've never bought a pattern from that designer and I'd like to know if her directions are pretty clear????



I love the TS dress - super cute!  One of my favorite things about TS is the bold colors, and you pulled it off perfectly.  



mphalens said:


> Chiara, I JUST saw a tutorial tonight when I was perusing pinterest looking for art tote tutorials . . .but I can't remember WHERE I was when I saw it
> 
> QUESTION:
> Does the pocket look to be the right size for the pants?  I need to cut out Finn's Dr Seuss wardrobe tomorrow and get sewing . . . I really want to add pockets to them (he LOVES pockets and I think they'll help make the easy fits look a little more like PANTS and not PJs, especially since he'll be wearing a t-shirt with them, kwim?) . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to share:
> Here's what I found at Walmart today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are three of the fabrics I got at that Warehouse Sale last week (the purple & pink are solids but have glitter all over them, the white is a white on white mini floral-ish design):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a flannel remanent I got at JoAnn's today (a full yard!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a flannel I picked up at Walmart last week to make some baby items for a sorority sister who is having a baby girl  (our sorority mascot is the panda)



I think the pockets are perfect!  I love all of your fabric finds.  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

Jaaaacki said:


> Here is some of my recent sewing.  I'm trying hard to be more productive but I'm sure you all know how it is.  We just started planning a trip to Disney the end of June so I've got to get the themed sewing started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax outfit for the movie opening next week and for Dr. Seuss' birthday although dd doesn't have school that day.  This was the ruffle joy skirt pattern, I would do it a little differently next time, like make the ruffles wider.  I wouldn't recommend using fur on an embroidery machine, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Lorax dress I started today.  It's been a long project so far.  I still need to finish the dress panels and ruffles.
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  Did I read that there is a facebook page for the Disboutique?


Fabulous work!  I adore the painted heart shirt -- did you do that with a stencil?  I once in a blue moon hand paint clothes but I am really fond of the heart and know I couldn't just do that on my own.

And the Lorax outfits are amazing!  I love both of them -- I can't wait to see the one you are working on when it's finished.

I have to work on a Suess outfit for dd this week but I have no idea what to do yet!  I only have one fabric which would work for a skirt, but I have two knit fabrics that would work for an Olivia though I hate to *Suess them up* and make them an only Suess item.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on in a bit, Tiggy is reallllly taking up some time!!! lol...He is just so curious about everything!! We have baby gates up all over the place to keep him in our sight! This week wasnt so bad for him because Bill was working in our town and could come home - next week starts Tigger's real schedule!!! We will see!!
> 
> Love the Lorax outfit - lol - so funny!!!
> 
> My 770 is in the shop, and I REALLY needed to stitch this weekend! I am sooooo bummed!!!!!!!!!


Wendy, the day I removed my dogs' pen and let them have the run of the downstairs was such a joyous day for me.  When my dogs were really little I would bring them up in the laundry room with me and they would nap when I would sew.  Now we keep the cat food up there so it's no longer an option, but it let me sew when they needed watching and just being in the room with sufficed for attention.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I was going to wait and show the capris but I just can't keep them to myself.  I love them!    It's funny how much time (and love!) they took.  I'm a very slow sewer, but I enjoy it.  When I tried them on Natalie (19 months) she loved them, said 'pretty' and cried when I took them off her.  It's like she knew how much love was stitched into them.    I'm sooo glad I got my machine back out a few weeks ago.  Thanks for listening to me ramble.  LOL
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail Close Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA-These photos look really foggy.  I need to look at my camera and see if little boys are smudged up the lens.  Sorry about that!


Those turned out great!  I can relate to jeans being time consuming.  Things that should be simple sometimes are the worst!



mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> Does the pocket look to be the right size for the pants?  I need to cut out Finn's Dr Seuss wardrobe tomorrow and get sewing . . . I really want to add pockets to them (he LOVES pockets and I think they'll help make the easy fits look a little more like PANTS and not PJs, especially since he'll be wearing a t-shirt with them, kwim?) . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to share:
> Here's what I found at Walmart today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are three of the fabrics I got at that Warehouse Sale last week (the purple & pink are solids but have glitter all over them, the white is a white on white mini floral-ish design):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a flannel remanent I got at JoAnn's today (a full yard!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a flannel I picked up at Walmart last week to make some baby items for a sorority sister who is having a baby girl  (our sorority mascot is the panda)


I like the pocket size and I really like that you showed your pattern and have your ruler nearby   I also printed a photo of the ones Diane did because I liked the shape of her pockets better than the tut I found.  I think you angled yours like Diane did.

Love all your fabrics -- my dd would especially like the sparkly pink and purple so feel free to make her something with those 

Our Walmart downsized their fabric department meaning their Dis selection isn't what it used to be.


----------



## dianemom2

tricia said:


> Love the toy story dress.
> 
> Is the daisy pattern by Olabelhe?  Cause someone on Facebook was complaining about the instructions on another of her patterns the other day, but I have read good reviews too.


The Daisy pattern is Olabelhe.  I posted something on the  FB page.  I think the Daisy pattern is new but somebody had the great suggestion to look at the reviews of her other patterns.  They all seem to be good so I might go ahead and purchase this pattern.  But I was looking through some of the patterns that I already own and I think I might be able to Frankenpattern enough bits and pieces that I can do my own version of this.




mphalens said:


> Chiara, I JUST saw a tutorial tonight when I was perusing pinterest looking for art tote tutorials . . .but I can't remember WHERE I was when I saw it
> 
> QUESTION:
> Does the pocket look to be the right size for the pants?  I need to cut out Finn's Dr Seuss wardrobe tomorrow and get sewing . . . I really want to add pockets to them (he LOVES pockets and I think they'll help make the easy fits look a little more like PANTS and not PJs, especially since he'll be wearing a t-shirt with them, kwim?) . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to share:
> Here's what I found at Walmart today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are three of the fabrics I got at that Warehouse Sale last week (the purple & pink are solids but have glitter all over them, the white is a white on white mini floral-ish design):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a flannel remanent I got at JoAnn's today (a full yard!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a flannel I picked up at Walmart last week to make some baby items for a sorority sister who is having a baby girl  (our sorority mascot is the panda)



The pocket size looks great to me.  I made my pockets longer at the top and flapped them over the waist band.  Does that make sense?  The pair of cargo pants that I looked at for inspiration were done that way and I liked the look.

I love all your fabric purchases.  Did you get a deal on the fabric at the warehouse sale?  The Walmart stuff is cute.  I looked when I was in there last week but our store didn't seem to have any new Disney fabrics.  I am still trying to stick with using up what is in my stash and only buying bits and pieces to fill in.  My closet in my sewing room is overflowing!  I need to come up with some stripwork or patchwork skirts to use up some of the bits and pieces that I have been holding onto also.

LittleBlackRainCloud- I missed grabbing your capris when I did my multi-quote but they are adorable.  No wonder your little one did not want to take them off.  I love the Mickey buttons and the various trims you used.  They are going to look great with the smocked top!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

mphalens said:


> QUESTION:
> Does the pocket look to be the right size for the pants?  I need to cut out Finn's Dr Seuss wardrobe tomorrow and get sewing . . . I really want to add pockets to them (he LOVES pockets and I think they'll help make the easy fits look a little more like PANTS and not PJs, especially since he'll be wearing a t-shirt with them, kwim?) . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just to share:
> Here's what I found at Walmart today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are three of the fabrics I got at that Warehouse Sale last week (the purple & pink are solids but have glitter all over them, the white is a white on white mini floral-ish design):



I think the pocket looks to be a great size!  I also love your fabric choices, especially the Avengers one.  I need to make a valence for my boys' new bedroom, and I think I found my fabric!  I hope my store carries it.  



VBAndrea said:


> Those turned out great!  I can relate to jeans being time consuming.  Things that should be simple sometimes are the worst!



Thanks!  I think they're fabulous, but I'm a little partial to them.  LOL  DD loves them and that's what really matters.    Now, I just hae to get up enough courage to sew on and cut my smocked piece.


----------



## loveappletrees

cogero said:


> Hey girls I am looking for a tutorial on a case or cover for a Kindle. I bought my mom a Kindle Fire for her birthday next week and want to make her a carrying case for it.
> 
> thanks.




Here a few I have bookmarked:

http://www.shelterness.com/15-really-cool-diy-kindle-covers-and-cases/

http://thefrugalgirls.com/2011/12/diy-kindle-cover.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Kindle-Cover/
scroll down on this one     http://www.kindleboards.com/index.php?topic=46367.0        I love the sleeve made from old jeans!


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick note.... if your Dis name is nothing like your real name...if you request to be added to the facebook account...you might want ot include your Dis name...


Nini


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

NiniMorris said:


> Quick note.... if your Dis name is nothing like your real name...if you request to be added to the facebook account...you might want ot include your Dis name...
> 
> 
> Nini



Is there a way to send a message without joining the group?  When I click on the request, it just sends it with no option to leave a message.  I must be missing something.  Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## loveappletrees

DisneyTeacher01 said:


> I love these ideas!!!  Now how do I pin them on pinterest so I don't forget them!



Can you use pin on the boards?

I almost forgot for this year I am making fabric mug hug-ers (haven't started yet) and will place it on a Timmies or Starbucks take out cup with a giftcard inside(a coffee on the cards for the support staff, $20 on the ones for the teachers & aides)

I am planning on using the cardboard sleeve you usually get as a starting point for the pattern.

An (unused) hair elastic and a button will be used for the closure. It was lots of fun choosing the fabric for each personality (they will be lined with fabric that is used in ironing board covers).

Something like this one but I hadn't planned the extra patchwork step:

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2011/09/20/fabric-coffee-sleeve-tutorial/


----------



## teresajoy

I guess that didn't come out right!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Hugs to Teresa for telling the truth.  It came out fine.  I think my attempt at humor in reply came out wrong.  Oh well, such is life on the internet.


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> The dress:



Diane, this dress is adorable!!!! 


loveappletrees said:


> Hi there : )
> 
> So the other day I started reading Heather's trip report and I was sucked in by the writing, the pictures and THE CLOTHES!! She got a whole lotta of my two cents as I read. I have now begun Teresa's side of the story. & Heather has promised she has warned her sister, lol.  (they both mention how wonderful this thread and everyone who "lives" here is)
> 
> But now after seeing all of the awesome custom outfits they made for their trips, problem is I can't turn off my brain.
> 
> I love putting together outfits for all of my kids especially our daughter for a special occasion I make sure she's dresses from her hair down..or would that be feet up?
> 
> BUT with all of the wonderful DISigner outfits...there is the sewing....lets start at the beginning, I have memories of playing under my mom's sewing machine and as I got older taking sewing in school ,  as a mom doing a little around Halloween or when the mood struck me, I have a fondness for sewing but realistically I kinda suck at it because I sew as I cook without a recipe & doing my own thing which doesn't really work for sewing, there are patterns, there are rules !!
> 
> But I was thinking was I could adjust clothing add my own touches to T's skirts, shorts etc. so I'm wondering can I join in on this thread while doing my own thing?
> 
> I decided to add a few pics of the kids (& outfits) cause I'm a big sucker for pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because it cracks me up!



Hi!!! Yes, Heather told me about you!  !!! You can absolutely definitely do your own thing sewing!!! Embelishing store bought items is a great way to start!!! You might be surprised that some of our best designers on here didn't even know how to sew when they started!!! Now, they are making incredible outfits!!! So, just go for it!  What matters if you love what you are making! (and the kids too of course!)

I love your pictures!!! Such cute kids!



Jaaaacki said:


> Valentine Skirt and Painted Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needle felted Ipad case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doll quilt for dd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax outfit for the movie opening next week and for Dr. Seuss' birthday although dd doesn't have school that day.  This was the ruffle joy skirt pattern, I would do it a little differently next time, like make the ruffles wider.  I wouldn't recommend using fur on an embroidery machine, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Lorax dress I started today.  It's been a long project so far.  I still need to finish the dress panels and ruffles.
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  Did I read that there is a facebook page for the Disboutique?



I love your outfits! Especially all those ruffles!!! Your daughter is a cutie!



Jaylin said:


> oh,  Does anyone have a link to Heather's trip report?  I'd love to see the outfits, I'm in dire need of motivation!  We leave on 5/11for 9nights, and I've got 3girls &1boy to sew for!  I've been sitting at my computer all week just looking at applique design and fabric....I can't get myself started!
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of the grace dress on a child without a petti under it?  I love this look with the petti, but I don't think the girls would wear them, and I'm afraid the dress (with all the ruffles) will loose all it's wow factor without it.....



There is a link to Heather's TR in my TR (the True version button below)

Here is a picture of the Grace dress I made for Lydia, without a petti under it. 





This was the biggest size, and I made it with 1/4" seams. 




LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA-These photos look really foggy.  I need to look at my camera and see if little boys are smudged up the lens.  Sorry about that!



How cute!!!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Thanks for the insight!  I actually like the look of the pinked edges especially for the Jesse skirt, but agree about the rolled hem.  I did a rolled hem edge on the ruffles for the Mickey Capris that I just finished to go with the smocked top (still in progress....).  I also understand what you mean about sewing the ruffles on, and making the ruffles wider.  I want to be sure that the rows overlap a little.  Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I was going to wait and show the capris but I just can't keep them to myself.  I love them!    It's funny how much time (and love!) they took.  I'm a very slow sewer, but I enjoy it.  When I tried them on Natalie (19 months) she loved them, said 'pretty' and cried when I took them off her.  It's like she knew how much love was stitched into them.    I'm sooo glad I got my machine back out a few weeks ago.  Thanks for listening to me ramble.  LOL
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail Close Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA-These photos look really foggy.  I need to look at my camera and see if little boys are smudged up the lens.  Sorry about that!


*oh wow i love those capris! *


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

loveappletrees said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with school team gifts I love to do them but I stress and stress until I think of what I want to do. I find it's extra hard now that all 3 kids are in school and with 2 special needs the team is now quite large.
> 
> I know this answer is tardy for Christmas but might be in time for teachers end of the year gifts?
> 
> 
> Here are some past gifts we have done for J's team:
> a cactus (larger for the teachers and EA's & mini ones for the support staff) with a pencil stuck in the dirt at the top(eraser end) a glued on mini banner that says "thanks for helping me to grow"  above the banner but below the eraser there was a bow tied. then I modge podged strips of paper onto the little metal plant pot The school secretary still has hers at the office.
> 
> Last year I bought an assortment of sizes of casserole dishes (Winners) and made up a recipe for a hot spinach dip to go in it.these were red dishes and I wrote the cooking instructions on a hand stamped recipe card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J's grade 1 teacher expressed a desire for some cooking tools  so I put the tools in a vase after decorating the ends with paper flowers the tag said I couldn't pick a better teacher than you.
> 
> I gave a tupperware forget me not container with a tupperware gift certificate inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of the gifts are food related as I figure they get alot of gifts and if you multiply that with a long career I can see running out of room, so I have made poppycock(like caramel corn) & nuts and bolts in  large decorated mason jars, cupcake in a jar fruit crisp in a jar (the fruit sure melts down ;S)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade bread with homemade butter.Pumpkin nutella loaf, strawberry white chocolate popcorn...
> I hosted a lunch for the team, I made a stew and fresh baked buns and for dessert ice cream sundaes with homemade hot fudge. everything was served in to go containers so the ones who had busy days could take it to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin nutella loaf YUM!
> 
> I have made 3x3 mini photo books on iphoto with pictures from the school year.
> 
> But my favorite was the year I had my grade 2-er draw a picture of each of his teachers, I then made the photo extra large on a colour copier cut up the parts and used it as a pattern on felt (keep the originals intact) then I sewed the people and used buttons, ribbon etc trying to keep as true to each photo as I could. then he gave each staff member the photo he had drawn as well as their "action figure" all of the staff still have these in their classroom or offices......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of the recipes interest you just let me know...


*how precious are those,i will have to remember this for my class for mothers day next year...with 22 kids it would take a while to make them all,but what sweet gifts for the moms and great for the teachers too! thank you fro the inspiration!  
*


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

teresajoy said:


> How cute!!!





DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *oh wow i love those capris! *



Thanks ladies!   

I keep forgetting that most of you are East Coast.  I used to be.  I haven't been to WDW since DH and I got married there in 2005.    I'm sad that it's been that long.  Now that we live in Phoenix, I go to Disneyland a lot.  In fact, I'll be there in 2 weeks for MouseAdventure!  It's a lot of fun.  I was going to ask if any of you would be in the park that weekend and then remembered that you all are mostly World folks.  

We are tentatively planning on taking the kids to the World in 2015 for Natalie's 5th Birthday.  I want to do a small cruise then also.  Oh the outfits I can make for that trip!  LOL  Is it a sign of addiction to plan plan outfits 3 years ahead???


----------



## mphalens

Okay - since I'm a visual person and I finally tackled the pockets on the easy fits today, I took pictures step by step and threw this together.  I made a trial pair to start (didn't want to risk messing up on the Dr Seuss fabrics!!) Hope it helps someone!


----------



## Jaaaacki

NiniMorris said:


> Quick note.... if your Dis name is nothing like your real name...if you request to be added to the facebook account...you might want ot include your Dis name...
> 
> 
> Nini



Well on facebook my name is Jacki plus my last name.  Hopefully close enough.


----------



## dianemom2

Andrea- Went on the BG board to see the shorts you made.  First off the whole outfit is awesome!  Second the pockets are great!  I love the flaps you put on them.


----------



## dan1965

Hello Disboutiquers,

My name is Dan and I read in your introductory page that you are a group of women (and one guy) who discuss all things relating to sewing.  Well, I'm hoping to give the guy a bit of company. 

I have recently purchased the Embird software.  I have been playing around with it and have managed to merge designs and cool things like that but I think I'm ready to take the next step ... digitizing my own designs.

I am a software developer by trade so I know my way around a computer, but I must admit that I am a bit lost when trying to decipher all of the terminology involved in digitizing.  I have looked through a lot of the text tutorials on the Embird site but they are all related to specific tasks.  What I'm looking for is an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type of resource that will take me step by step through the process.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be eternally grateful.

Just a bit of background ... I have started down this path as a potential alternate career.  I have been writing software for the last 25 years and it's time to try something new.  I can't sew to save my life, but I think that I can put my computer skills to good use in a more creative way.  

Anyhow, thank you in advance for any help that you can give.

Dan

(can't forget the dancing bananas )


----------



## babygus0

dan1965 said:


> Hello Disboutiquers,
> 
> My name is Dan and I read in your introductory page that you are a group of women (and one guy) who discuss all things relating to sewing.  Well, I'm hoping to give the guy a bit of company.
> 
> I have recently purchased the Embird software.  I have been playing around with it and have managed to merge designs and cool things like that but I think I'm ready to take the next step ... digitizing my own designs.
> 
> I am a software developer by trade so I know my way around a computer, but I must admit that I am a bit lost when trying to decipher all of the terminology involved in digitizing.  I have looked through a lot of the text tutorials on the Embird site but they are all related to specific tasks.  What I'm looking for is an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type of resource that will take me step by step through the process.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Just a bit of background ... I have started down this path as a potential alternate career.  I have been writing software for the last 25 years and it's time to try something new.  I can't sew to save my life, but I think that I can put my computer skills to good use in a more creative way.
> 
> Anyhow, thank you in advance for any help that you can give.
> 
> Dan
> 
> (can't forget the dancing bananas )



Welcome!


----------



## babygus0

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Oh, and I requested to join the FB group a couple of weeks ago, but no reply.    I just asked again.



I did too, is there a secret to getting approved??


----------



## lynette j in la

Well, you all have been a part of my life for many years....I've been reading the Disboutique threads for years, but never had any reason to post my little attempts at Disney customs.  But because of so many neat and cool things posted here , I have now a Brother 780D embroidery machine. 
I tried my best to have outfits for my DD who turned 12 on our first trip as a family in 2008, and now I have started sewing and appliquing outfits for my nieces and foster child.  My nieces are taking their first WDW trip in NOV. and I hope to have some special outfits for them!  DD was turning 12 on our first trip and She was adult sized, so not as much fun to dress as a toddler!

Here are a few photos :
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2791629190849.2120923.1261953660&type=3&l=d68b347de7





Bell Costume for BBB





AK Shirt





Tie dye Mickey Shirts





Princess top

Thanks for looking!
Edited to add: sorry I don't know how to get my photos to load from facebook.


----------



## chellewashere

Love everything the Lorax is fantastic love the mustache   Pocket tutorial is so excellent my daughter loves pockets so will have to make these into some capris, the ducktape manniquens so cool, toy story dress awesome, Valentine heart hair is too cute for words, Rhumba pants are adorable and everything else I missed since I havent been on in a week is equally aweosme!! You folks amaze me daily and give me such inspiration to try new things


----------



## VBAndrea

mphalens said:


> Okay - since I'm a visual person and I finally tackled the pockets on the easy fits today, I took pictures step by step and threw this together.  I made a trial pair to start (didn't want to risk messing up on the Dr Seuss fabrics!!) Hope it helps someone!




I pinned you!  I think our variations on shorts will be great for BGs too!!!  I still don't think my ds would wear Easy Fits other than jammies.  My dd may wear some roll ups though and those would be cute with pockets.



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- Went on the BG board to see the shorts you made.  First off the whole outfit is awesome!  Second the pockets are great!  I love the flaps you put on them.


Thanks!  I just figured it would give us another cute pocket option to vary the Easy Fits a bit.  The shorts I copied these from had the pockets like you've been doing (the ones Marianne made the tut for) and the pockets like I did in a smaller size -- I just made mine larger for the applique.



dan1965 said:


> Hello Disboutiquers,
> 
> My name is Dan and I read in your introductory page that you are a group of women (and one guy) who discuss all things relating to sewing.  Well, I'm hoping to give the guy a bit of company.
> 
> I have recently purchased the Embird software.  I have been playing around with it and have managed to merge designs and cool things like that but I think I'm ready to take the next step ... digitizing my own designs.
> 
> I am a software developer by trade so I know my way around a computer, but I must admit that I am a bit lost when trying to decipher all of the terminology involved in digitizing.  I have looked through a lot of the text tutorials on the Embird site but they are all related to specific tasks.  What I'm looking for is an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type of resource that will take me step by step through the process.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Just a bit of background ... I have started down this path as a potential alternate career.  I have been writing software for the last 25 years and it's time to try something new.  I can't sew to save my life, but I think that I can put my computer skills to good use in a more creative way.
> 
> Anyhow, thank you in advance for any help that you can give.
> 
> Dan
> 
> (can't forget the dancing bananas )


I can not help you one bit, but Welcome!  Hopefully someone with some embrid experience can help you out.



lynette j in la said:


> Well, you all have been a part of my life for many years....I've been reading the Disboutique threads for years, but never had any reason to post my little attempts at Disney customs.  But because of so many neat and cool things posted here , I have now a Brother 780D embroidery machine.
> I tried my best to have outfits for my DD who turned 12 on our first trip as a family in 2008, and now I have started sewing and appliquing outfits for my nieces and foster child.  My nieces are taking their first WDW trip in NOV. and I hope to have some special outfits for them!  DD was turning 12 on our first trip and She was adult sized, so not as much fun to dress as a toddler!
> 
> Here are a few photos :
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2791629190849.2120923.1261953660&type=3&l=d68b347de7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell Costume for BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie dye Mickey Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess top
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Edited to add: sorry I don't know how to get my photos to load from facebook.


Welcome!  I was able to go to the link and see the photos.  Great work on everything


----------



## VBAndrea

MARIANNE I pinned you and then immediately typed my reply -- I was repinned twice while replying!  I think your tut might make you famous


----------



## PatchPixie

Cute stuff! I love those ruffly capris, and the Lorax outfit and dress  !!!! The Toy Story dress is adorable, too....I am really hoping to sew today....working on a Mickey patchwork apron dress...must tackle laundry mountain first


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> MARIANNE I pinned you and then immediately typed my reply -- I was repinned twice while replying!  I think your tut might make you famous



That happened to me too.

Finished an outfit early this morning, now I need to cut some threads. I hope to finishe an order today and a shirt for J so he will have another outfit finished.

I am just learning embird and mostly just for combining designs. Maybe one of the other girls can answer you.


----------



## hedge333

Everyones's stuff is so cute! I love all of the Dr. Seuss ideas. Super cute! I've been working on more stuff for our upcoming trip but the dreaded stomach bug has hit our house 2 out of the last 4 weekends so that has slowed me down. I have not only become addicted to this post and sewing but also to posting pics here since most of what I am making is a surprise. I'll post more as I catch up. I do have a question. Do any of you sew for yourself? I need a nice spring dress or skirt and was wondering if you all had any pattern suggestions? Thanks


----------



## cajunfan

lynette j in la said:


> Well, you all have been a part of my life for many years....I've been reading the Disboutique threads for years, but never had any reason to post my little attempts at Disney customs.  But because of so many neat and cool things posted here , I have now a Brother 780D embroidery machine.
> I tried my best to have outfits for my DD who turned 12 on our first trip as a family in 2008, and now I have started sewing and appliquing outfits for my nieces and foster child.  My nieces are taking their first WDW trip in NOV. and I hope to have some special outfits for them!  DD was turning 12 on our first trip and She was adult sized, so not as much fun to dress as a toddler!
> 
> Here are a few photos :
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2791629190849.2120923.1261953660&type=3&l=d68b347de7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell Costume for BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AK Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie dye Mickey Shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess top
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Edited to add: sorry I don't know how to get my photos to load from facebook.



Hi there! Welcome! Where about in LA are you? I grew up in the New Orleans area...been in TN for almost 20 years now, but all my family is still down there. 

This is a great place to hang out and get inspiration and help when needed. Of course if you are like me (who does not embroider), you mainly just hang out and drool over the fabulous creations.

Enjoy!

Lynn


----------



## SallyfromDE

dan1965 said:


> Hello Disboutiquers,
> 
> My name is Dan and I read in your introductory page that you are a group of women (and one guy) who discuss all things relating to sewing.  Well, I'm hoping to give the guy a bit of company.
> 
> I have recently purchased the Embird software.  I have been playing around with it and have managed to merge designs and cool things like that but I think I'm ready to take the next step ... digitizing my own designs.
> 
> I am a software developer by trade so I know my way around a computer, but I must admit that I am a bit lost when trying to decipher all of the terminology involved in digitizing.  I have looked through a lot of the text tutorials on the Embird site but they are all related to specific tasks.  What I'm looking for is an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type of resource that will take me step by step through the process.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Just a bit of background ... I have started down this path as a potential alternate career.  I have been writing software for the last 25 years and it's time to try something new.  I can't sew to save my life, but I think that I can put my computer skills to good use in a more creative way.
> 
> Anyhow, thank you in advance for any help that you can give.
> 
> Dan
> 
> (can't forget the dancing bananas )



Hi Dan!! I don't digitize, yet, but there are some here that do and should be able to help. I do know that you don't need to sew, to be able to embroider. There are people here, or used to be, that fit in that role. That's what a blank is for. Good luck, and share pictures!! 



lynette j in la said:


> Well, you all have been a part of my life for many years....I've been reading the Disboutique threads for years, but never had any reason to post my little attempts at Disney customs.  But because of so many neat and cool things posted here , I have now a Brother 780D embroidery machine.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> Edited to add: sorry I don't know how to get my photos to load from facebook.



Thanks for sharing Lynnette. I went into your FB pictures to view. I think you had a happy 12yo!! I really like the AK top.


----------



## 3 Little Princesses

Hi everyone!!  I have been lurking for a while and abaolutely LOVE all of your creations!  I have never sewed anything in my life but decided around Christmas I wanted to learn. I bought a machine and have been diligently working on learning. Anyway yesterday I made my first real outfit you know the one you wouldn't be embarrassed about if your child wore it on public   I'm having one problem I can't figure out how to do a gathering stitch to make the ruffles on the bottom of the easy fit pants. Can anyone help me?  I have a singer stylist machine. 

Thanks so much for all of your inspiration!  As soon as I figure out how to post a picture I will get one up.


----------



## weluvdizne

3 Little Princesses said:


> Hi everyone!!  I have been lurking for a while and abaolutely LOVE all of your creations!  I have never sewed anything in my life but decided around Christmas I wanted to learn. I bought a machine and have been diligently working on learning. Anyway yesterday I made my first real outfit you know the one you wouldn't be embarrassed about if your child wore it on public   I'm having one problem I can't figure out how to do a gathering stitch to make the ruffles on the bottom of the easy fit pants. Can anyone help me?  I have a singer stylist machine.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your inspiration!  As soon as I figure out how to post a picture I will get one up.


Welcome!  On the first page there is a ruffle tute by Jessica.  She uses the dental floss method, and that is usually my preferred gathering method.  Jessica explains it really well.  Sorry I can't help you with your machine, but maybe you want to check out Jessica's tute.  Good luck!



Everyone else has been making lovely creations!  I have tried to multi-quote and for various reason have lost them all.  Sorry, but great job on everything.


----------



## dianemom2

3 Little Princesses said:


> Hi everyone!!  I have been lurking for a while and abaolutely LOVE all of your creations!  I have never sewed anything in my life but decided around Christmas I wanted to learn. I bought a machine and have been diligently working on learning. Anyway yesterday I made my first real outfit you know the one you wouldn't be embarrassed about if your child wore it on public   I'm having one problem I can't figure out how to do a gathering stitch to make the ruffles on the bottom of the easy fit pants. Can anyone help me?  I have a singer stylist machine.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your inspiration!  As soon as I figure out how to post a picture I will get one up.


Hi and welcome!  Good for you for learning to sew.  I will tell you that I am very visual learner and for me the best place to learn a new sewing skill is on Youtube.  Tons of people post excellent video tutorials.  My favorite method of making ruffles is to make the stitch length as long as possible and then use the bobbin thread to gather the ruffle.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Hi and welcome!  Good for you for learning to sew.  I will tell you that I am very visual learner and for me the best place to learn a new sewing skill is on Youtube.  Tons of people post excellent video tutorials.  My favorite method of making ruffles is to make the stitch length as long as possible and then use the bobbin thread to gather the ruffle.



This is how I do all my gathering.


----------



## cogero

I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.

This is a skirt with 2 shirts.










Toy Story PJs for a customer





Emotions Skirt for Miss C





Js Racing outfit





Mickey Racing





And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit. 





now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.


----------



## VBAndrea

cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story PJs for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js Racing outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.


I've seen everything on your ptr but the finished AK outfit ~ I am totally in love with that skirt!!! ms. C must be in heaven over that outfit


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story PJs for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js Racing outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.


Those all turned out great!  I love the Mickey shirt you made for the shorts.  the Mickey in the race car is perfect for those shorts! I love the fabric that you picked for Mickey's helmet!  

The Animal Kingdom skirt and the Mickey Emotions skirt turned out super too.  I don't have the patience to do the skirts with so many appliques!  They are really great and I am sure your dd is thrilled with them!


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love it all, but I Think the AK is my favorite.


----------



## PatchPixie

SallyfromDE said:


> I love it all, but I Think the AK is my favorite.



I agree! LOVE that little Yeti!!


----------



## maplevale

You ladies are absolutely amazing!  I have been addicted to this thread since we booked our Disney Trip 5 months ago!  We have ~30 days to go now and I have a few things to share for my girls - as soon as I get some good pics!

I have made DD1's Cinderella dress (using a body suite for the bodice - just need to figure out how to make puff sleeves - a requirement from my 4 year old).  DD2 (9 months) will have a 'nearly matching' one for our breakfast at CRT.

I made DD2 a Toy Story shirt for HS... but she has grown and I need to redo it!

And I made matching Minnie skirts for the two for our date at Chef Mickeys.  

I am a basic sewer and never use a pattern - but am VERY happy with how things are turning out.  'Unfortunately' I booked us a dinner at Akershus and DD1 wants another outfit!  Yikes!  Drawing a blank on this one.

So jealous of the fabric selection you all seem to find!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story PJs for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js Racing outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.




  These are fantastic!  I love the emotions skirt, and you really make me mourn having to put the 770 off.    The AK outfit is TDF also.  What pattern do you use for the skirt?


----------



## Meshell2002

Dan

Chiara----great stuff, you've been busy 

I'm done sewing the window treatment but I'm waiting to post pics until it's actual up on the window....we are waiting on the shades to come before we mount the board up.

I've got to thread my coverstitch machine and hem a spring play outfit for DD. She saw it yesterday and wanted to wear it before it was finished  Once again it's knit. 

I need to cut out my Easter dress and get DD's started.....I think I may smock something for her.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> MARIANNE I pinned you and then immediately typed my reply -- I was repinned twice while replying!  I think your tut might make you famous



  I couldn't have done it without you and Diane!  I also discovered that it's SUPER easy to create a photo tutorial when you use photobucket and just add the text directly to the picture 



hedge333 said:


> Everyones's stuff is so cute! I love all of the Dr. Seuss ideas. Super cute! I've been working on more stuff for our upcoming trip but the dreaded stomach bug has hit our house 2 out of the last 4 weekends so that has slowed me down. I have not only become addicted to this post and sewing but also to posting pics here since most of what I am making is a surprise. I'll post more as I catch up. I do have a question. Do any of you sew for yourself? I need a nice spring dress or skirt and was wondering if you all had any pattern suggestions? Thanks



I've made the Meghan dress from Scientific Seamstress on YCMT.com   It's a great little spring/summer dress!  I promise it goes together fairly easily too!



cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story PJs for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js Racing outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.



Chiara!  Those are all fabulous!!!  Do the two racing outfits for J mean you're coming to Charlotte this spring????  We can go FABRIC SHOPPING   Just be sure to leave an entire day free and I'll take you around to all the shops   If we're really good, we might even squeeze in some food at some point 

And, I have to ask - what mac & cheese recipe do you use?


----------



## KingK12

I showed my nephew the JS Racing outfit and he loved it! He went and put his race car uniform on and now it's time for matchbox formula racing...


----------



## tinkbell13

lynette j in la said:


> Edited to add: sorry I don't know how to get my photos to load from facebook.


I post from FB. In your album, click on the picture to open it in large format. Then right click and go to Properties (usually at the bottom). Go to where it says 'Address: (URL)' and use your mouse to highlight the text to the right of that. It starts with 'https' and ends with '.jpg'. Make sure you get the entire link. Press 'Ctrl C' to copy it. Then when you come here, click the IMG button above and paste it into the link. Hope that helps!



cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story PJs for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js Racing outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.


Love the outfits Chiara!

I've been hard at work again this weekend and finished these off before we headed to the in laws to 'watch' the Daytona 500. The 500 was a rainout, but we still had a great time with everyone. And I think having us all there helped my FIL not miss being at the race this year as much.
First, a spring time inspired purse for my MIL (she has been hinting since I made the messenger bags for the kids and upped that once I made a purse for myself). I found the pattern somewhere on the internet at some point:




Inside:




8 of the 9 Canadian Mickey shirts for our trip:




I have to finish DH's before we leave but I wanted to give everyone else theirs when we saw them today. I made one for MIL and FIL even though they aren't coming with us now because as my DS said "We want gramma and papa to feel like they are still part of the family".  I still have a few more shirts I would like to make before we leave and of course a messenger bag for myself. Guess I better get on those right away!


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Chiara!  Those are all fabulous!!!  Do the two racing outfits for J mean you're coming to Charlotte this spring????  We can go FABRIC SHOPPING   Just be sure to leave an entire day free and I'll take you around to all the shops   If we're really good, we might even squeeze in some food at some point
> 
> And, I have to ask - what mac & cheese recipe do you use?



No we aren't coming to Charlotte in May I have a dance competition for C and a communion. 

I kind of wing my mac and cheese recipe but can put something together.



tinkbell13 said:


> I post from FB. In your album, click on the picture to open it in large format. Then right click and go to Properties (usually at the bottom). Go to where it says 'Address: (URL)' and use your mouse to highlight the text to the right of that. It starts with 'https' and ends with '.jpg'. Make sure you get the entire link. Press 'Ctrl C' to copy it. Then when you come here, click the IMG button above and paste it into the link. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> Love the outfits Chiara!
> 
> I've been hard at work again this weekend and finished these off before we headed to the in laws to 'watch' the Daytona 500. The 500 was a rainout, but we still had a great time with everyone. And I think having us all there helped my FIL not miss being at the race this year as much.
> First, a spring time inspired purse for my MIL (she has been hinting since I made the messenger bags for the kids and upped that once I made a purse for myself). I found the pattern somewhere on the internet at some point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 of the 9 Canadian Mickey shirts for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to finish DH's before we leave but I wanted to give everyone else theirs when we saw them today. I made one for MIL and FIL even though they aren't coming with us now because as my DS said "We want gramma and papa to feel like they are still part of the family".  I still have a few more shirts I would like to make before we leave and of course a messenger bag for myself. Guess I better get on those right away!



Love the Canada shirts. I was sad about the rainout today.


----------



## graceesmom

cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toy Story PJs for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js Racing outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.



WOW, WOW, WOW!!!  Love the skirts and the shirts.


----------



## mphalens

cogero said:


> No we aren't coming to Charlotte in May I have a dance competition for C and a communion.
> 
> I kind of wing my mac and cheese recipe but can put something together.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Canada shirts. I was sad about the rainout today.




Darnit!   I was hopeful!  

I found a mac & cheese recipe that the kids LOVE (they're picky about mac & cheese like their mama  ).  It's http://whiteonricecouple.com/recipes/cheese/stove-top-one-pot-macaroni-cheese-recipe/


I finished the two shirts for Finn's Dr Seuss outfits for the week!  We got home from a thing at church at 8 and I hadn't started them at all (designs, etc). . . finished at 10:45 . . . not bad, right?  If you already saw these on Facebook, I apologize!

The three pairs of pants (easy fits with pockets):





Lorax shirt (was totally inspired by the furry one posted!):





Lorax shirt with Dr Seuss character scatter pants:





Cat in the Hat's Hat shirt (I wish I hadn't tried to add the detail, but oh well!):





Hat shirt with the Fish pants:


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkbell13 said:


> I've been hard at work again this weekend and finished these off before we headed to the in laws to 'watch' the Daytona 500. The 500 was a rainout, but we still had a great time with everyone. And I think having us all there helped my FIL not miss being at the race this year as much.
> First, a spring time inspired purse for my MIL (she has been hinting since I made the messenger bags for the kids and upped that once I made a purse for myself). I found the pattern somewhere on the internet at some point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 of the 9 Canadian Mickey shirts for our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to finish DH's before we leave but I wanted to give everyone else theirs when we saw them today. I made one for MIL and FIL even though they aren't coming with us now because as my DS said "We want gramma and papa to feel like they are still part of the family".  I still have a few more shirts I would like to make before we leave and of course a messenger bag for myself. Guess I better get on those right away!


Great purse and the t's looks fantastic -- poor dh not getting his yet!




mphalens said:


> Darnit!   I was hopeful!
> 
> I found a mac & cheese recipe that the kids LOVE (they're picky about mac & cheese like their mama  ).  It's http://whiteonricecouple.com/recipes/cheese/stove-top-one-pot-macaroni-cheese-recipe/
> 
> 
> I finished the two shirts for Finn's Dr Seuss outfits for the week!  We got home from a thing at church at 8 and I hadn't started them at all (designs, etc). . . finished at 10:45 . . . not bad, right?  If you already saw these on Facebook, I apologize!
> 
> The three pairs of pants (easy fits with pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt (was totally inspired by the furry one posted!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt with Dr Seuss character scatter pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat's Hat shirt (I wish I hadn't tried to add the detail, but oh well!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat shirt with the Fish pants:


All are adorable!  I love your t's   I must work on something for dd this week so she has an outfit for Friday.  Still no clue what I'm doing yet.  I'd actually love a Vida but I only have one Suess fabric.  Should I head to the quilting store today to get more or should I stick with a simple skirt?  Decision made -- can't afford any more new fabric so even though I have the cutest little Vida in my head I'm going to do a skirt with the fabric I have and will purchase an applique design for a t.  Won't be as cute, but hopefully will still be cute.  I need to see what Heather has -- I think she just has Thing one and two and I really want a cat applique.


----------



## cogero

Marianne I totally love the pants I need to do some pants for J


----------



## dianemom2

tinkbell13 said:


> I've been hard at work again this weekend and finished these off before we headed to the in laws to 'watch' the Daytona 500. The 500 was a rainout, but we still had a great time with everyone. And I think having us all there helped my FIL not miss being at the race this year as much.
> First, a spring time inspired purse for my MIL (she has been hinting since I made the messenger bags for the kids and upped that once I made a purse for myself). I found the pattern somewhere on the internet at some point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 of the 9 Canadian Mickey shirts for our trip:


Love the purse and the Canada Mickey shirts.  It was sweet of you to make them for your in laws even though they aren't coming with you.  Hope you get a great group photo in the awesome shirts!



mphalens said:


> The three pairs of pants (easy fits with pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt (was totally inspired by the furry one posted!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt with Dr Seuss character scatter pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat's Hat shirt (I wish I hadn't tried to add the detail, but oh well!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat shirt with the Fish pants:


Marianne those are great!  I love all the shorts with the pockets.  And your shirts go perfectly with the shorts.  Your little guy is going to be the best dressed boy in preschool this week!



VBAndrea said:


> Decision made -- can't afford any more new fabric so even though I have the cutest little Vida in my head I'm going to do a skirt with the fabric I have and will purchase an applique design for a t.  Won't be as cute, but hopefully will still be cute.  I need to see what Heather has -- I think she just has Thing one and two and I really want a cat applique.


I am sure your skirt and shirt will turn out super!  Just save your scraps and next year you can do a Vida.  I love being able to use my bits and pieces when I make a Vida.  I have a great Toy Story Vida planned to use up 4 different TS fabrics that I have bits and pieces from.  But I am going to wait until my niece outgrows the TS dress that I just made her.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I came across a nice little handbag tutorial:

http://www.noodle-head.com/2010/03/fold-over-bag-tutorial.html



maplevale said:


> You ladies are absolutely amazing!  I have been addicted to this thread since we booked our Disney Trip 5 months ago!  We have ~30 days to go now and I have a few things to share for my girls - as soon as I get some good pics!
> 
> I have made DD1's Cinderella dress (using a body suite for the bodice - just need to figure out how to make puff sleeves - a requirement from my 4 year old).  DD2 (9 months) will have a 'nearly matching' one for our breakfast at CRT.
> 
> I made DD2 a Toy Story shirt for HS... but she has grown and I need to redo it!
> 
> And I made matching Minnie skirts for the two for our date at Chef Mickeys.
> 
> I am a basic sewer and never use a pattern - but am VERY happy with how things are turning out.  'Unfortunately' I booked us a dinner at Akershus and DD1 wants another outfit!  Yikes!  Drawing a blank on this one.
> 
> So jealous of the fabric selection you all seem to find!



Looking forward to seeing pictures. I have to use a pattern. But I franken pattern alot. I used an sleeve from a pattern and remade the sleeves in a tshirt to give her puffs.


----------



## morganmmommy

Love all the Dr. Suess stuff!!!!!  

Finished a few projects yesterday!!!

Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!!  She is going to wear it to BBB.  She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too 






An Ariel dress for her.  It is a little big but thats ok...she can grow into it.  I think she will use it for a bathing suit coverup while we are there too.






I am making 4 of these skirts (one for my DD and then the other 3 are for my neices) for when we go to Hoop-Dee-Doo.  There will be 19 of us in our party...yikes!!!!  They are going to wear a white tee shirt or tank top with these....






I made 4 of these too (one for me, one for my mom, sister, and MIL) to use instead of a big purse while we are at the parks.  We can just throw our cash and tickets in them and put them in our pockets   I hope they like theirs!!  I am surprising them with them.






And this isnt for Disney but i am still gonna share it...A circle skirt for DD!!!  We are going to American Girl Doll store on Friday to celebrate her 4th birthday and letting her get a doll and have brunch there.  She has a ruffly pink long sleeve shirt to wear with it and white tights.  The skirt goes past her knees and is so twirly!!!






Thanks for letting me share!!!!  I still have 4 more skirts to make and a pair of boxers then I am ready to pack for Disney!!!!!!


----------



## ariekannairb

> Love all the Dr. Suess stuff!!!!!
> 
> Finished a few projects yesterday!!!
> 
> Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!! She is going to wear it to BBB. She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too



So cute! She is going to look like a doll!

I am loving all the Lorax and other Dr Suess stuff!! I might have to venture into applique once I am a little more confident. I am trying to gather up the nerve to do the girls easter dresses next month. 


This is not Disney but I needed to use up some jelly roll strips that I have had forever so I "whipped" (and by whipped I mean it took me hours apon hours to piece and finish all the edges. Not to mention 3 spools of thread!) up this twirly skirt. I am not a huge fan of peace signs but it was mixed in and I wasnt going to waste it. My oldest somehow aquired a Justice shirt with a peace sign so I guess that works out. I also played with my ruffler foot for the first time and can I say that I AM IN LOVE!


----------



## loveappletrees

Wow everything is so cute, I"m loving all of the ruffles! and the Seuss!

I need to go to the fabric store(never mind I still have a pile from my last trip! Shh!)

-m


----------



## juliebug

Chiara,

Where did you get the mickey in a race car?? I love it alot i would love to do one for my son  

Last night i sewed a few little coin purses for the kids it was my first time ever sewing a zipper and i did great  it was so much easier than i thought. my son loves his so much it disappeared in his room so i couldn't steal it and keep it until i went to Disney that is why i really need my kids to be gone while i am sewing or they think they get everything when they see it!


----------



## VBAndrea

morganmmommy said:


> Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!!  She is going to wear it to BBB.  She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ariel dress for her.  It is a little big but thats ok...she can grow into it.  I think she will use it for a bathing suit coverup while we are there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making 4 of these skirts (one for my DD and then the other 3 are for my neices) for when we go to Hoop-Dee-Doo.  There will be 19 of us in our party...yikes!!!!  They are going to wear a white tee shirt or tank top with these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 4 of these too (one for me, one for my mom, sister, and MIL) to use instead of a big purse while we are at the parks.  We can just throw our cash and tickets in them and put them in our pockets   I hope they like theirs!!  I am surprising them with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isnt for Disney but i am still gonna share it...A circle skirt for DD!!!  We are going to American Girl Doll store on Friday to celebrate her 4th birthday and letting her get a doll and have brunch there.  She has a ruffly pink long sleeve shirt to wear with it and white tights.  The skirt goes past her knees and is so twirly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!  I still have 4 more skirts to make and a pair of boxers then I am ready to pack for Disney!!!!!!


Everything is fabulous.  That is so sweet that your dd wants to make you a dress too -- I expect pics in a few years!  And I won't be showing my dd your horse skirt b/c I guarantee I will be buying more fabric if I do.


ariekannairb said:


> This is not Disney but I needed to use up some jelly roll strips that I have had forever so I "whipped" (and by whipped I mean it took me hours apon hours to piece and finish all the edges. Not to mention 3 spools of thread!) up this twirly skirt. I am not a huge fan of peace signs but it was mixed in and I wasnt going to waste it. My oldest somehow aquired a Justice shirt with a peace sign so I guess that works out. I also played with my ruffler foot for the first time and can I say that I AM IN LOVE!


That turned out really nice.  I'm not a huge peace sign person either, but I did have to buy Heather's appliques for dd's Beatle's jeans and it looks cute on there.  I've done a lot of stripwork and patchwork skirts with top stitching, but I have never managed to go through three spools of thread!  I think that's a record!



juliebug said:


> Chiara,
> 
> Where did you get the mickey in a race car?? I love it alot i would love to do one for my son
> 
> Last night i sewed a few little coin purses for the kids it was my first time ever sewing a zipper and i did great  it was so much easier than i thought. my son loves his so much it disappeared in his room so i couldn't steal it and keep it until i went to Disney that is why i really need my kids to be gone while i am sewing or they think they get everything when they see it!


I'm not sure where she got it but if you read on her ptr she said it stiched out awful and she will likely never use it again.

I have never done a zipper, but my sister knows how to do them.  I really need to try one since I have her around to help me if need be.  I'm glad it was easier than you thought.  I may add a zipper to my dd's Dorothy costume since buttons get caught in her hair and the SS bodice will not be a perfect replica.



loveappletrees said:


> I need to go to the fabric store(never mind I still have a pile from my last trip! Shh!)
> 
> -m


But what's wrong with a couple of piles?  Or a few cabinets full of fabric?  Along with a few bins because your cabinets are overflowing?


----------



## dianemom2

ariekannairb said:


> This is not Disney but I needed to use up some jelly roll strips that I have had forever so I "whipped" (and by whipped I mean it took me hours apon hours to piece and finish all the edges. Not to mention 3 spools of thread!) up this twirly skirt. I am not a huge fan of peace signs but it was mixed in and I wasnt going to waste it. My oldest somehow aquired a Justice shirt with a peace sign so I guess that works out. I also played with my ruffler foot for the first time and can I say that I AM IN LOVE!



The skirt turned out great!  I played around with making some jellyroll skirts back in the fall.  I did 3 different styles and was happy with all of them!  I also love my ruffler but I don't dig it out and use it as often as I should!


----------



## dianemom2

morganmmommy said:


> Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!!  She is going to wear it to BBB.  She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ariel dress for her.  It is a little big but thats ok...she can grow into it.  I think she will use it for a bathing suit coverup while we are there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!  I still have 4 more skirts to make and a pair of boxers then I am ready to pack for Disney!!!!!!


Everything looks great!  You've been very, very busy!  I love the Minnie dress and the way the apron buttons onto it.  The skirts are adorable and I love the wallets.



VBAndrea said:


> I have never done a zipper, but my sister knows how to do them.  I really need to try one since I have her around to help me if need be.  I'm glad it was easier than you thought.  I may add a zipper to my dd's Dorothy costume since buttons get caught in her hair and the SS bodice will not be a perfect replica.


A zipper really isn't very hard.  I watched a couple of youtube videos and then did one.  My first one was not the most beautiful but it wasn't bad.  Now that I've done a few, I definitely am better at them than I used to be.  I made my older DD a Dorothy costume for Halloween using the SS pattern.  It turned out very well.  She already had a white blouse which worked under it perfectly.  Unfortunately she ended up not using it because she went trick or treating with a group  of 15 girls and they choose a group costume.  Maybe she'll use it next year.  Otherwise, I will pass it along to somebody else.

Here is what I worked on over the weekend and then finished up this morning:





Here are the shorts with Andrea's style of pockets:





And a close up of the Mickey safari hat design that I just did:





Then I did this dress.  Last week I had been thinking of buying the Daisy dress pattern on YCMT.  But in the end I decided to frankenpattern it myself.  I am beyond happy with how it turned out.  It was one of those things where I had an image in my mind of how I wanted the dress to look and when I was done, it looked exactly like what I had been dreaming of:










I also decorate this dress.  I found it at Walmart for $5 and it is so soft and stretchy.  I couldn't pass it up.  Then I remembered that I had the Minnie Mouse zebra ribbon and the leopard print ribbon, so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.


----------



## Jaaaacki

Macine embroidery question


Is there anyway around needle hole marks when machine appliquéing on woven fabric with woven fabrics. 

I've tried different sized needles, ball point, all purpose, sharp and still I get an outline of needle holes around my applique. I tested one today and pulled on it really hard and it didn't rip so I'm sure it will hold up. Its just not attractive. Or am I being too perfect?


----------



## morganmmommy

Thanks ladies!!!


I LOVE the safari Minnie outfits!!!!!  I wish I could do those Mickey heads and stuff.....


----------



## dan1965

dianemom2 said:


> ... so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.



Hi dianemom2,

I'm not sure if you saw my introductory post a couple days ago (back on page 207 I think), but I am looking for some guidance to get started using Embird Studio.  Basically what I asked about was an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type resource that can guide me step by step through the digitizing process.  I noticed that you mentioned digitizing the Safari Hat Minnie so I thought I would be bold and ask if you might have some ideas where I might find a resource like that.

I would really appreciate any help you could give. 

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## Taja

Jaaaacki said:


> Macine embroidery question
> 
> 
> Is there anyway around needle hole marks when machine appliquéing on woven fabric with woven fabrics.
> 
> I've tried different sized needles, ball point, all purpose, sharp and still I get an outline of needle holes around my applique. I tested one today and pulled on it really hard and it didn't rip so I'm sure it will hold up. Its just not attractive. Or am I being too perfect?



Do you use stablizer when you applique? It may--or may not--help. Sometimes you have to experiment with different types/weights of stablizer, as well.

At times sewing is precise; other times you have to experiment until you get the results you want. For me, at least, experimentation tends to be required when time is at a premium!


----------



## Jaaaacki

Taja said:


> Do you use stablizer when you applique? It may--or may not--help. Sometimes you have to experiment with different types/weights of stablizer, as well.
> 
> At times sewing is precise; other times you have to experiment until you get the results you want. For me, at least, experimentation tends to be required when time is at a premium!



Yes i have tried all kinds of stabilizers. I get the same results regardless of what I do. I'm starting to think with woven fabric it can't be avoided.


----------



## dianemom2

dan1965 said:


> Hi dianemom2,
> 
> I'm not sure if you saw my introductory post a couple days ago (back on page 207 I think), but I am looking for some guidance to get started using Embird Studio.  Basically what I asked about was an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type resource that can guide me step by step through the digitizing process.  I noticed that you mentioned digitizing the Safari Hat Minnie so I thought I would be bold and ask if you might have some ideas where I might find a resource like that.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help you could give.
> 
> Thanks.
> Dan


Hi Dan,
I would suggest checking youtube for some videos about digitizing and about embird.  John Deer wrote a book called something like The Art of Digitizing.  He also has some videos available but they are pretty expensive and some are not specific to a brand of software but deal with digitizing basics.  There is a lot of trial and error in learning this.  You MUST have an embroidery machine to trial stitch all your designs because sometimes they look perfect on the program but don't stitch out well.  If your designs don't stitch out well, then people will not be repeat customers.


----------



## ariekannairb

Last non-Disney project. I have been working on this one for a while but it was so sloppy that I decided to take it apart and redo it.


----------



## cogero

I am on my iPad so no quoting. Lots of cute things I will quote later.

The race car Mickey came from bows and clothes, it did not stitch out that well in my opinion.


----------



## PatchPixie

> Here is what I worked on over the weekend and then finished up this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shorts with Andrea's style of pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the Mickey safari hat design that I just did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did this dress.  Last week I had been thinking of buying the Daisy dress pattern on YCMT.  But in the end I decided to frankenpattern it myself.  I am beyond happy with how it turned out.  It was one of those things where I had an image in my mind of how I wanted the dress to look and when I was done, it looked exactly like what I had been dreaming of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decorate this dress.  I found it at Walmart for $5 and it is so soft and stretchy.  I couldn't pass it up.  Then I remembered that I had the Minnie Mouse zebra ribbon and the leopard print ribbon, so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.


 LOVE THESE!!!!!


----------



## Meshell2002

Jaaaacki said:


> Macine embroidery question
> 
> 
> Is there anyway around needle hole marks when machine appliquéing on woven fabric with woven fabrics.
> 
> I've tried different sized needles, ball point, all purpose, sharp and still I get an outline of needle holes around my applique. I tested one today and pulled on it really hard and it didn't rip so I'm sure it will hold up. Its just not attractive. Or am I being too perfect?



What size embroidery needle are you using? (I know u said u tried diff ones) they come in different sizes....I usually use a 70 BP for t's.....and yes there are still holes if you look really close....on bags I may use a 90. I've noticed after washing the holes aren't as noticable.


----------



## Jaaaacki

Meshell2002 said:


> What size embroidery needle are you using? (I know u said u tried diff ones) they come in different sizes....I usually use a 70 BP for t's.....and yes there are still holes if you look really close....on bags I may use a 90. I've noticed after washing the holes aren't as noticable.



I typically use 70's. I wonder if a smaller would work or break.  It seems that the satin stitches are just so many stitches I guess.

While I'm at it, here is my finished Lorax dress.  I'm so pleased with how this turned out!!!  This is the Grace pattern and the fit is great!


----------



## graceesmom

LOVE the Lorax dresses that have been posted lately.  I am really excited about seeing the movie myself.    I can't even show these dresses to my daughter.  She would be sooo jealous!




Jaaaacki said:


> I typically use 70's. I wonder if a smaller would work or break.  It seems that the satin stitches are just so many stitches I guess.
> 
> While I'm at it, here is my finished Lorax dress.  I'm so pleased with how this turned out!!!  This is the Grace pattern and the fit is great!


----------



## graceesmom

My PE 770 arrived on Friday.  I was so excited to open the box and get started.

I did a few test runs this weekend and purchased some extra designs and of course the Disney Font and Mickey/Minnie Heads.

For PE770 users or anyone that can help, when you buy the fonts in .PES format is it possible to select multiple letters for a monogram or do I have to embroider each letter separately and try to keep it lined up?  When I tried it, I am only able to do 1 letter at a time.  For the second letter I moved the position over a little, but it was well out of line.  Can anyone help me figure out how I should do this?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jaaaacki

graceesmom said:


> My PE 770 arrived on Friday.  I was so excited to open the box and get started.
> 
> I did a few test runs this weekend and purchased some extra designs and of course the Disney Font and Mickey/Minnie Heads.
> 
> For PE770 users or anyone that can help, when you buy the fonts in .PES format is it possible to select multiple letters for a monogram or do I have to embroider each letter separately and try to keep it lined up?  When I tried it, I am only able to do 1 letter at a time.  For the second letter I moved the position over a little, but it was well out of line.  Can anyone help me figure out how I should do this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



I was able to combine the Disney font in a trial of embird last summer.  I have since forgotten how I did it.  Without software you would have to do them each individually, I think.


----------



## cogero

morganmmommy said:


> Love all the Dr. Suess stuff!!!!!
> 
> Finished a few projects yesterday!!!
> 
> Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!!  She is going to wear it to BBB.  She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ariel dress for her.  It is a little big but thats ok...she can grow into it.  I think she will use it for a bathing suit coverup while we are there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making 4 of these skirts (one for my DD and then the other 3 are for my neices) for when we go to Hoop-Dee-Doo.  There will be 19 of us in our party...yikes!!!!  They are going to wear a white tee shirt or tank top with these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 4 of these too (one for me, one for my mom, sister, and MIL) to use instead of a big purse while we are at the parks.  We can just throw our cash and tickets in them and put them in our pockets   I hope they like theirs!!  I am surprising them with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isnt for Disney but i am still gonna share it...A circle skirt for DD!!!  We are going to American Girl Doll store on Friday to celebrate her 4th birthday and letting her get a doll and have brunch there.  She has a ruffly pink long sleeve shirt to wear with it and white tights.  The skirt goes past her knees and is so twirly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!  I still have 4 more skirts to make and a pair of boxers then I am ready to pack for Disney!!!!!!



Everything is just so cute.



ariekannairb said:


> So cute! She is going to look like a doll!
> 
> I am loving all the Lorax and other Dr Suess stuff!! I might have to venture into applique once I am a little more confident. I am trying to gather up the nerve to do the girls easter dresses next month.
> 
> 
> This is not Disney but I needed to use up some jelly roll strips that I have had forever so I "whipped" (and by whipped I mean it took me hours apon hours to piece and finish all the edges. Not to mention 3 spools of thread!) up this twirly skirt. I am not a huge fan of peace signs but it was mixed in and I wasnt going to waste it. My oldest somehow aquired a Justice shirt with a peace sign so I guess that works out. I also played with my ruffler foot for the first time and can I say that I AM IN LOVE!



Love this.



dianemom2 said:


> Everything looks great!  You've been very, very busy!  I love the Minnie dress and the way the apron buttons onto it.  The skirts are adorable and I love the wallets.
> 
> 
> A zipper really isn't very hard.  I watched a couple of youtube videos and then did one.  My first one was not the most beautiful but it wasn't bad.  Now that I've done a few, I definitely am better at them than I used to be.  I made my older DD a Dorothy costume for Halloween using the SS pattern.  It turned out very well.  She already had a white blouse which worked under it perfectly.  Unfortunately she ended up not using it because she went trick or treating with a group  of 15 girls and they choose a group costume.  Maybe she'll use it next year.  Otherwise, I will pass it along to somebody else.
> 
> Here is what I worked on over the weekend and then finished up this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shorts with Andrea's style of pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the Mickey safari hat design that I just did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did this dress.  Last week I had been thinking of buying the Daisy dress pattern on YCMT.  But in the end I decided to frankenpattern it myself.  I am beyond happy with how it turned out.  It was one of those things where I had an image in my mind of how I wanted the dress to look and when I was done, it looked exactly like what I had been dreaming of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decorate this dress.  I found it at Walmart for $5 and it is so soft and stretchy.  I couldn't pass it up.  Then I remembered that I had the Minnie Mouse zebra ribbon and the leopard print ribbon, so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.



Love the shorts and Minnie dress great job.


----------



## SallyfromDE

dan1965 said:


> Hi dianemom2,
> 
> I'm not sure if you saw my introductory post a couple days ago (back on page 207 I think), but I am looking for some guidance to get started using Embird Studio.  Basically what I asked about was an "Embird Studio for Dummies" type resource that can guide me step by step through the digitizing process.  I noticed that you mentioned digitizing the Safari Hat Minnie so I thought I would be bold and ask if you might have some ideas where I might find a resource like that.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help you could give.
> 
> Thanks.
> Dan



Dan, when you have a question, try to enlarge question and in red. Sort of like  a red flag. Sometimes they get missed with all the pictures we look at, and this group can get pretty busy at times. It might help.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on over the weekend and then finished up this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shorts with Andrea's style of pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the Mickey safari hat design that I just did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did this dress.  Last week I had been thinking of buying the Daisy dress pattern on YCMT.  But in the end I decided to frankenpattern it myself.  I am beyond happy with how it turned out.  It was one of those things where I had an image in my mind of how I wanted the dress to look and when I was done, it looked exactly like what I had been dreaming of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decorate this dress.  I found it at Walmart for $5 and it is so soft and stretchy.  I couldn't pass it up.  Then I remembered that I had the Minnie Mouse zebra ribbon and the leopard print ribbon, so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.



I love these Diane!  Super cute!  I'm going to pin one of the dresses for inspiration later.  



ariekannairb said:


> Last non-Disney project. I have been working on this one for a while but it was so sloppy that I decided to take it apart and redo it.



Super cute!



Jaaaacki said:


> While I'm at it, here is my finished Lorax dress.  I'm so pleased with how this turned out!!!  This is the Grace pattern and the fit is great!



Sooo cute!  I'm using the Grace pattern for Natalie's Ariel dress.  I'm glad to see it here and here that it fits well!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Dan, when you have a question, try to enlarge question and in red. Sort of like  a red flag. Sometimes they get missed with all the pictures we look at, and this group can get pretty busy at times. It might help.



Good to know!  Thanks for the tip.

I'm off for the week now.  So, I'll sleep a little and then get up today.  I'm hoping to sew a little this afternoon.


----------



## Ahrizel

As a long time lurker on this thread I have finally decided to get sewing again! Of course, that means questions. I'm a beginner at best. I'm going to be sewing clothes for a young lady with disabilities who is a weird size, sort of a 12+ or 14+ because of a body brace. When I looked on YCMT, most of the patterns got up to only a size 8-10. Does anyone have suggestions of some that go bigger, or are easily adaptable to larger sizes. I know CarlaC's patterns are highly recommended, but also hit the size problem. She's full grown, so whatever I make stay fitting her, so a particularly good pattern is worth fussing with. I am trying to get her to Disney in Dec 2013, so I need to get in practice. If she goes there is a whole wardrobe to make After seeing all the gorgeous clothes everyone makes I know I can do something-with a LOT of practice! Thanks for any suggestions.
Mary


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> A zipper really isn't very hard.  I watched a couple of youtube videos and then did one.  My first one was not the most beautiful but it wasn't bad.  Now that I've done a few, I definitely am better at them than I used to be.  I made my older DD a Dorothy costume for Halloween using the SS pattern.  It turned out very well.  She already had a white blouse which worked under it perfectly.  Unfortunately she ended up not using it because she went trick or treating with a group  of 15 girls and they choose a group costume.  Maybe she'll use it next year.  Otherwise, I will pass it along to somebody else.
> 
> Here is what I worked on over the weekend and then finished up this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shorts with Andrea's style of pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the Mickey safari hat design that I just did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did this dress.  Last week I had been thinking of buying the Daisy dress pattern on YCMT.  But in the end I decided to frankenpattern it myself.  I am beyond happy with how it turned out.  It was one of those things where I had an image in my mind of how I wanted the dress to look and when I was done, it looked exactly like what I had been dreaming of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decorate this dress.  I found it at Walmart for $5 and it is so soft and stretchy.  I couldn't pass it up.  Then I remembered that I had the Minnie Mouse zebra ribbon and the leopard print ribbon, so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.


I am hoping zippers aren't that hard.  I want to try them on purses, but I haven't even purchased the purse pattern yet and it's almost March (I had wanted to try one after Xmas) -- too many things for the kids and BG's....

I was going to do a SS for Dorothy but if you look at her outfit it does not cut out under the arms so the bodice style from Ellie's twirl dress is what I want to do.  I want a zipper instead of buttons so it doesn't tangle in dd's hair, but then again, her hair will be in braids so it's not absolutely necessary.  I also have a white portrait peasant but I'm not sure how I did the sleeves -- it may work -- I will have to look.  Dorothy actually has a little blue ric rac trim on her blouse half tucked under the collar and cuffs (which I do not want to make a collared or cuffed sleeves blouse so will improvise with that).

I love all your safari items and the shorts pockets turned out great.  I like all the variations we've come up!  Chiari did an open pocket on some easy fit pants that I remember seeing on her ptr and it was cute too (not the race car ones -- just a decorative pocket on a leg).

I saw that zebra dress at Walmart and put my hands on it and then said "no, must get what I came to buy" and was a good girl and didn't give it another look.  I thought it would be so cute to embellish for a give with a minnie head and some hot pink.



Jaaaacki said:


> Macine embroidery question
> 
> 
> Is there anyway around needle hole marks when machine appliquéing on woven fabric with woven fabrics.
> 
> I've tried different sized needles, ball point, all purpose, sharp and still I get an outline of needle holes around my applique. I tested one today and pulled on it really hard and it didn't rip so I'm sure it will hold up. Its just not attractive. Or am I being too perfect?


I don't have problems with hole marks -- maybe I just have bad eyes!  The only trouble I've had is on some Beatle's embroidery I bought that was heavy in areas -- it seems like I was paper punching the fabric and I worry it will tear there, but has held up so far (though the shirt isn't worn a lot).





ariekannairb said:


> Last non-Disney project. I have been working on this one for a while but it was so sloppy that I decided to take it apart and redo it.


That is really pretty.


Jaaaacki said:


> I typically use 70's. I wonder if a smaller would work or break.  It seems that the satin stitches are just so many stitches I guess.
> 
> While I'm at it, here is my finished Lorax dress.  I'm so pleased with how this turned out!!!  This is the Grace pattern and the fit is great!


Adorable!  I love the bright colors and really like your appliques.



graceesmom said:


> My PE 770 arrived on Friday.  I was so excited to open the box and get started.
> 
> I did a few test runs this weekend and purchased some extra designs and of course the Disney Font and Mickey/Minnie Heads.
> 
> For PE770 users or anyone that can help, when you buy the fonts in .PES format is it possible to select multiple letters for a monogram or do I have to embroider each letter separately and try to keep it lined up?  When I tried it, I am only able to do 1 letter at a time.  For the second letter I moved the position over a little, but it was well out of line.  Can anyone help me figure out how I should do this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


YAY!!!!  I've never tried a font other than what is supplied by the machine which you can use to put names together.  I know Ann (Fruto) has a program that merges designs that was inexpensive though I never wrote down the name of it.  I haven't seen Ann around lately either.


----------



## dan1965

dianemom2 said:


> Hi Dan,
> I would suggest checking youtube for some videos about digitizing and about embird.  John Deer wrote a book called something like The Art of Digitizing.  He also has some videos available but they are pretty expensive and some are not specific to a brand of software but deal with digitizing basics.  There is a lot of trial and error in learning this.  You MUST have an embroidery machine to trial stitch all your designs because sometimes they look perfect on the program but don't stitch out well.  If your designs don't stitch out well, then people will not be repeat customers.



Thank you very much, this is really helpful.  I will look for that book in my local bookstore (you were right about the price of the videos )

Thanks again.
Dan


----------



## miprender

WOW everything posted this week is amazing.

Diane I love those pockets on the safari pants and Marianne I had already pinned your pants when I saw it on FB.




Jaaaacki said:


> Macine embroidery question
> 
> 
> Is there anyway around needle hole marks when machine appliquéing on woven fabric with woven fabrics.
> 
> I've tried different sized needles, ball point, all purpose, sharp and still I get an outline of needle holes around my applique. I tested one today and pulled on it really hard and it didn't rip so I'm sure it will hold up. Its just not attractive. Or am I being too perfect?



Are you using Cut A Way stabilizer. That is stronger. Can a post a picture of what you  mean by needle holes so we can see.


----------



## ellenbenny

Ahrizel said:


> As a long time lurker on this thread I have finally decided to get sewing again! Of course, that means questions. I'm a beginner at best. I'm going to be sewing clothes for a young lady with disabilities who is a weird size, sort of a 12+ or 14+ because of a body brace. When I looked on YCMT, most of the patterns got up to only a size 8-10. Does anyone have suggestions of some that go bigger, or are easily adaptable to larger sizes. I know CarlaC's patterns are highly recommended, but also hit the size problem. She's full grown, so whatever I make stay fitting her, so a particularly good pattern is worth fussing with. I am trying to get her to Disney in Dec 2013, so I need to get in practice. If she goes there is a whole wardrobe to make After seeing all the gorgeous clothes everyone makes I know I can do something-with a LOT of practice! Thanks for any suggestions.
> Mary



Carla has some patterns for adult sizes that might work.  Try easy fits for adults for comfy lounge pants, and several of the sis-boom patterns for nicer tops or dresses.  Also there are skirt patterns that just go by waist size and length and so would work for any size.


----------



## honeybear66

Question
My DH has finally said I can get my embroidery machine and it will be here on Saturday I have gone for a Janome 350E. I have been doing applique designs by hand on my sewing machine and I am still just a beginner but is there anything different I need to buy for the embroidery machine? Do I need any special thread or will regular thread be ok? All help would be gratefully received!


----------



## Meshell2002

honeybear66 said:


> Question
> My DH has finally said I can get my embroidery machine and it will be here on Saturday I have gone for a Janome 350E. I have been doing applique designs by hand on my sewing machine and I am still just a beginner but is there anything different I need to buy for the embroidery machine? Do I need any special thread or will regular thread be ok? All help would be gratefully received!



You'll need machine embroidery thread, stabilizer, bobbin thread (60 wt rayon or the prewound bobbins), and curved scissors. as well as any new designs you want to try. 




Here's DD new outfit for spring. Once again knit fabric cause it's her favorite!

the bike shorts are the riveria leggings cut down....they seem to run big IMO
the top is Emmy (Fishsticks has a PDF from The Fabric Fairy I bought the paper version before it went out of print)


----------



## mandy92

I had requested to join the FB group, but didn't see a place to add my username here.  I just went to find it again and I can't find it 

My real name is Meg S-----. and my profile pic is my son and daughter in matching red shirt & dress in front of the Alice topiary in front of the mad tea cups.  Can someone add me, pretty please 

Edit to add that there are too many pages to quote since the last time I checked in, but everything looks fabulous!!  Here are a few things I have been working on:

Mickey and Minnie snack bags:





Cinderella pink mice dress:





Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)


----------



## tinkbell13

Grrrrr. Lost all my multiquotes when I went to post. Let's see what I remember . . .

Needless to say, there have been lots of gorgeous projects posted lately. Love the AK outfits. The finished Minnie dress is beyond cute.  As is the horse skirt, twirl skirt and little wallets. Lorax dress is gorgeous. The strip twirl looks like it would be fun to wear. I really liked the fabrics in it. The Minnie shirt and shorts are cute too. And I totally love the pink mice and Minnie dresses.

Okay, off to chase DS to read before bed!


----------



## dianemom2

Ahrizel said:


> As a long time lurker on this thread I have finally decided to get sewing again! Of course, that means questions. I'm a beginner at best. I'm going to be sewing clothes for a young lady with disabilities who is a weird size, sort of a 12+ or 14+ because of a body brace. When I looked on YCMT, most of the patterns got up to only a size 8-10. Does anyone have suggestions of some that go bigger, or are easily adaptable to larger sizes. I know CarlaC's patterns are highly recommended, but also hit the size problem. She's full grown, so whatever I make stay fitting her, so a particularly good pattern is worth fussing with. I am trying to get her to Disney in Dec 2013, so I need to get in practice. If she goes there is a whole wardrobe to make After seeing all the gorgeous clothes everyone makes I know I can do something-with a LOT of practice! Thanks for any suggestions.
> Mary


The Easy Fit pants for adults run in a size XS (which is like a girl's size 12/14) up to a size xxl.  They are super easy and very adaptable.  You could also try the Patricia tunic.  I made several of them last summer, 2 of which where for my girls who were a girls size 12/14 at the time.  I don't do much sewing for girls since they are at such a picky age.  I did make them each a Rosetta bag,  which they adored since it reminded them of a Vera Bradley bag.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here's DD new outfit for spring. Once again knit fabric cause it's her favorite!
> 
> the bike shorts are the riveria leggings cut down....they seem to run big IMO
> the top is Emmy (Fishsticks has a PDF from The Fabric Fairy I bought the paper version before it went out of print)


That is awesome!  I don't work much with knits since I am always worried about how they will turn out.  The few times I have worked with them they seem to pucker and not hang right.  That outfit looks so comfortable and so very, very cute!



dan1965 said:


> Thank you very much, this is really helpful.  I will look for that book in my local bookstore (you were right about the price of the videos )
> 
> Thanks again.
> Dan


I doubt you will find the book in your local store.  You will probably need to order it online.



miprender said:


> Diane I love those pockets on the safari pants and Marianne I had already pinned your pants when I saw it on FB.


Thanks!  I was worried that the shorts would look too girly with the leopard print cuffs but I think they are ok.



mandy92 said:


> Mickey and Minnie snack bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)


Very cute things!  I love the pink Cinderella dress.  Your first applique turned out very well.  I can't really see in the picture what you mean by it not being "clean".  Did you get "eyelashes" poking through the satin stitches?  The Minnie dress is adorable!

I have Heather Sue's mice and I keep dreaming of a pink Cinderella dress with the mice appliqued on the hem somewhere.  We'll see if I ever get around to making it.

I took the day off from sewing today since I had a head ache and was also feeling uninspired.  We'll see if tomorrow brings any new inspiration.


----------



## juliebug

mandy92 said:


> I had requested to join the FB group, but didn't see a place to add my username here.  I just went to find it again and I can't find it
> 
> My real name is Meg S-----. and my profile pic is my son and daughter in matching red shirt & dress in front of the Alice topiary in front of the mad tea cups.  Can someone add me, pretty please
> 
> Edit to add that there are too many pages to quote since the last time I checked in, but everything looks fabulous!!  Here are a few things I have been working on:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie snack bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)



super cute! 
did you do a pattern for the pink cindy dress?? i love it and have seen a lot in that cut


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

OK, DBers, I know I'm totally sporadic on this thread, but I need your creative brains!  Of course, I've already tried to search the thread because I think I remember seeing a few things, but it never works for me!  So, we're surprising the kids with a trip the day after school gets out in May.  Everything I've booked is a surprise!!  Hotels, ADRs, experiences, etc.  I booked the Pirates' League for them (DS6 and DNiece9) both, and I want to make them something cute instead of just buying the costumes.  Any ideas??  I have a red pettiskirt DNiece loves, so I'm trying to coordinate to that.  DS will still wear customs, but I think I want to lean more toward costume for him, but still light and airy since it will be June in Orlando.  Thoughts?  Pictures?  Ideas?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sandi S

mphalens said:


> Darnit!   I was hopeful!
> 
> I found a mac & cheese recipe that the kids LOVE (they're picky about mac & cheese like their mama  ).  It's http://whiteonricecouple.com/recipes/cheese/stove-top-one-pot-macaroni-cheese-recipe/
> 
> I finished the two shirts for Finn's Dr Seuss outfits for the week!  We got home from a thing at church at 8 and I hadn't started them at all (designs, etc). . . finished at 10:45 . . . not bad, right?  If you already saw these on Facebook, I apologize!
> 
> The three pairs of pants (easy fits with pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt (was totally inspired by the furry one posted!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt with Dr Seuss character scatter pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat in the Hat's Hat shirt (I wish I hadn't tried to add the detail, but oh well!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hat shirt with the Fish pants:



Do you go to Mary Jo's in Gastonia? I haven't been in a while, but I love it. I'm in central NC.



Taja said:


> Do you use stablizer when you applique? It may--or may not--help. Sometimes you have to experiment with different types/weights of stablizer, as well.
> 
> At times sewing is precise; other times you have to experiment until you get the results you want. For me, at least, experimentation tends to be required when time is at a premium!



Any issues I have had on wovens disappeared when washing - but try a sharper, thinner needle.




Ahrizel said:


> As a long time lurker on this thread I have finally decided to get sewing again! Of course, that means questions. I'm a beginner at best. I'm going to be sewing clothes for a young lady with disabilities who is a weird size, sort of a 12+ or 14+ because of a body brace. When I looked on YCMT, most of the patterns got up to only a size 8-10. Does anyone have suggestions of some that go bigger, or are easily adaptable to larger sizes. I know CarlaC's patterns are highly recommended, but also hit the size problem. She's full grown, so whatever I make stay fitting her, so a particularly good pattern is worth fussing with. I am trying to get her to Disney in Dec 2013, so I need to get in practice. If she goes there is a whole wardrobe to make After seeing all the gorgeous clothes everyone makes I know I can do something-with a LOT of practice! Thanks for any suggestions.
> Mary



What ever you use pattern-wise, you need to get Palmer/Pletsch's Fit for Real People and/or Sandra Betzina's Fast Fit book. Both are great alteration resources for many different alterations.


----------



## honeybear66

Meshell2002 said:


> You'll need machine embroidery thread, stabilizer, bobbin thread (60 wt rayon or the prewound bobbins), and curved scissors. as well as any new designs you want to try.
> 
> 
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! Does that mean all the thread I have for my sewing machine would not be suitable? Can you not use the same thread for top and bottom ?? Sorry this is all new to me.


----------



## VBAndrea

Ahrizel said:


> As a long time lurker on this thread I have finally decided to get sewing again! Of course, that means questions. I'm a beginner at best. I'm going to be sewing clothes for a young lady with disabilities who is a weird size, sort of a 12+ or 14+ because of a body brace. When I looked on YCMT, most of the patterns got up to only a size 8-10. Does anyone have suggestions of some that go bigger, or are easily adaptable to larger sizes. I know CarlaC's patterns are highly recommended, but also hit the size problem. She's full grown, so whatever I make stay fitting her, so a particularly good pattern is worth fussing with. I am trying to get her to Disney in Dec 2013, so I need to get in practice. If she goes there is a whole wardrobe to make After seeing all the gorgeous clothes everyone makes I know I can do something-with a LOT of practice! Thanks for any suggestions.
> Mary


Agree with others that Carla makes patterns for adults and are under the name Sis-Boom, so try those.  I have also used her instructions for upsizing her patterns for the Simply Sweet and Bowling Shirt and both worked well.

You can also find many on line tutorials for skirts and dresses for children and ladies that are adaptable to whatever size you need just based on waist and hip measurements.  There are also many ideas ideas out there for dressing up t's and they can be done by hand --  you do not have to have an embroidery machine.  I did my entire Dis trip with two kids by hand appliqueing b/c I didn't have an embroidery machine back then.  Good luck and I hope you stick around and post pics for us.



honeybear66 said:


> Question
> My DH has finally said I can get my embroidery machine and it will be here on Saturday I have gone for a Janome 350E. I have been doing applique designs by hand on my sewing machine and I am still just a beginner but is there anything different I need to buy for the embroidery machine? Do I need any special thread or will regular thread be ok? All help would be gratefully received!


Embroidery thread which many of us purchase from Marathonthread.com and Diane also posted a site for threadart which has cheaper spools (though Marathon has a good starter set of 50 colors that ends up being the cheapest).  I would recommend med cut away and medium tear away stabilizer (I buy Floriani cut away from the sew vac shop which is good for sensitive skin and the tear away from Marathon).  I have to scissors -- a curved manicure scissors form Target and a Gingher applique pair from Joann's (use a coupon).  I also use Dritz 505 spray because I do not hoop my t's (use a coupon for that too).  My machine came with bobbin thread and I when I ran out I just used some old embroidery thread from sulky that I had lying around -- I eventually went to the sew vac store to buy some and he had none in stock but gave me a free spool that was mild used   I am not familiar with that machine, but mine takes a thumb drive for transferring designs so make sure you have whatever you need for getting designs on your machine.  That's all I can think of off hand, but chances are I'm forgetting something.  Oh needles, buy some extra needles!  Make sure you have ball pint for knits though I have accidentally not used ball point and the the needle was thin so it looked perfectly fine.



Meshell2002 said:


> Here's DD new outfit for spring. Once again knit fabric cause it's her favorite!
> 
> the bike shorts are the riveria leggings cut down....they seem to run big IMO
> the top is Emmy (Fishsticks has a PDF from The Fabric Fairy I bought the paper version before it went out of print)


Very cute!  I found the Riveria leggings to fit my dd just fine though I go my measurements and not size -- and my dd is very skinny.  I have no idea what size I made her.  She was 7 at the time and chances are good she got a size 5.  She still fits in 5T things but we have length issues with sleeves being too short and pants are way too short.

I really like that Mickey print.  I keep thinking my dd will get a dress with it if we can ever manage another trip to Dis.



mandy92 said:


> I had requested to join the FB group, but didn't see a place to add my username here.  I just went to find it again and I can't find it
> 
> My real name is Meg S-----. and my profile pic is my son and daughter in matching red shirt & dress in front of the Alice topiary in front of the mad tea cups.  Can someone add me, pretty please
> 
> Edit to add that there are too many pages to quote since the last time I checked in, but everything looks fabulous!!  Here are a few things I have been working on:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie snack bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)


I'm not on FB but hopefully someone who is can help you.  The snack bags are really cute and your dresses are fantastic!  I think your applique looks great.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, DBers, I know I'm totally sporadic on this thread, but I need your creative brains!  Of course, I've already tried to search the thread because I think I remember seeing a few things, but it never works for me!  So, we're surprising the kids with a trip the day after school gets out in May.  Everything I've booked is a surprise!!  Hotels, ADRs, experiences, etc.  I booked the Pirates' League for them (DS6 and DNiece9) both, and I want to make them something cute instead of just buying the costumes.  Any ideas??  I have a red pettiskirt DNiece loves, so I'm trying to coordinate to that.  DS will still wear customs, but I think I want to lean more toward costume for him, but still light and airy since it will be June in Orlando.  Thoughts?  Pictures?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):





I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!


----------



## dianemom2

honeybear66 said:


> Thanks! Does that mean all the thread I have for my sewing machine would not be suitable? Can you not use the same thread for top and bottom ?? Sorry this is all new to me.



Yes, unfortunately you will need different thread for your embroidery machine.  Embroidery thread is shiny so it looks prettier when you stitch out your designs.  You do use different thread for top and bottom.  You need special embroidery bobbin thread which generally only comes in white or black.  I always use white bobbin thread for my embroidery and I do wind my own bobbins.  I know lots of people on here use pre-wound bobbins.  You will need stabilizer.  I prefer heavy weight cut away stabilizer for my t-shirts.  Everybody seems to have their own "recipe" for hooping and stabilizing.  You will experiment and see what works for you.  I order a lot of thread from Threadart.com.  I know some people on here order thread from Marathon.  When you are first starting out it is much cheaper to order thread from somewhere than to go into Joanns or another local shop.  The thread at the online places costs less than Joanns costs even on sale.  I would also recommend getting a small pair of curved embroidery scissors.  They will help you trim the ends of threads and also cut close to your tack down stitches when you applique.  I usually buy my stabilizer at Joanns with a coupon.  Have fun with your new machine!


----------



## Meshell2002

honeybear66 said:


> Thanks! Does that mean all the thread I have for my sewing machine would not be suitable? Can you not use the same thread for top and bottom ?? Sorry this is all new to me.



I got on this am and was going to answer your question....but it looks like everyone's got you covered 

Once again have fun.

you CAN put embroidery thread in the bobbin....but if your design has a high stitch count it adds bulkiness to the bottom, also it's more expensive than the 60 wt rayon (or prewound bobbins).


----------



## mandy92

Thank you everyone!  I had a lot of fun putting them together. I don't know what's up with the minnie head on the snack bag, it looks more filled in IRL, I guess the flash makes it look less filled?  Anyway, I love how they turned out.



dianemom2 said:


> Very cute things!  I love the pink Cinderella dress.  Your first applique turned out very well.  I can't really see in the picture what you mean by it not being "clean".  Did you get "eyelashes" poking through the satin stitches?  The Minnie dress is adorable!
> 
> I have Heather Sue's mice and I keep dreaming of a pink Cinderella dress with the mice appliqued on the hem somewhere.  We'll see if I ever get around to making it.



I had some difficulty with the applique, mostly with getting my thread tension right.  And I had a lot of broken thread with was annoying.  My manual says to use the zig zag foot for computerized applique.  After finishing I watched a few tutorials and noticed the embroidery foot was used, so I will use that for my appliques going forward.

I think adding Cindy's mice to the dress is a really cute idea!



juliebug said:


> super cute!
> did you do a pattern for the pink cindy dress?? i love it and have seen a lot in that cut



Thanks!  I used Carla C's Simply Sweet pattern from youcanmakethis.com. It's the basic dress with ruffled sleeves and a ruffle on the bottom.  I just added the pink ribbon and bows accents to make it the Cindy dress.


----------



## SallyfromDE

honeybear66 said:


> Thanks! Does that mean all the thread I have for my sewing machine would not be suitable? Can you not use the same thread for top and bottom ?? Sorry this is all new to me.



It's not really heavy enough. I would guess you could use it, but it wouldn't fill in nice. I found on my last machine, it was picky on what bobbin thread I used. I could only use the Janome and Brother. All others would either pull to the top or create a nest. With my new machine, I just don't bother with pre wounds, although I'd love to try them. For stablizer, Sulky has sampler packs, sheets folded down of thier stablizers, you may want to try them to get a feel of the different types to use. I go to JoAnnes on 50% coupons or sale days for the Sulky. Including the thread (which I like the best).


----------



## Jaaaacki

honeybear66 said:


> Question
> My DH has finally said I can get my embroidery machine and it will be here on Saturday I have gone for a Janome 350E. I have been doing applique designs by hand on my sewing machine and I am still just a beginner but is there anything different I need to buy for the embroidery machine? Do I need any special thread or will regular thread be ok? All help would be gratefully received!



In pinch I've used regular thread like yesterday when I was in the middle of a design and needed a muted yellow not the bright one I have so I did use the regular and it was ok. But specific embroidery thread is the way to go.  I typically buy gutterman or sulky since all I have near by is Jo-Anns.  Someday I'll invest in one of those bulks sets I think Amazon sells.



mandy92 said:


> I had requested to join the FB group, but didn't see a place to add my username here.  I just went to find it again and I can't find it
> 
> My real name is Meg S-----. and my profile pic is my son and daughter in matching red shirt & dress in front of the Alice topiary in front of the mad tea cups.  Can someone add me, pretty please
> 
> Edit to add that there are too many pages to quote since the last time I checked in, but everything looks fabulous!!  Here are a few things I have been working on:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie snack bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)



Your dresses are darling.  I've been thinking about making a pink cinderella dress for a while now and just may do it.  




VBAndrea said:


> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!


 
Those pirate outfits are amazing!!  

Mphalens I didn't grab your quote but I love all the dr. Seuss clothes you made!!!


----------



## honeybear66

Thanks ladies for all your help. Can't wait for my machine to arrive now. Joanns and Michaels will have to wait until I am in Orlando in October as I live in the U.K but I will add all the suggestions to my shopping list.


----------



## cinderwannabe

Hi All! I had to take a 3 year hiatus but I am going back!!! Not till summer 2013 but I have started saving and started planning so it feels real! Last time I went to wdw my dd was only 8 and I was able to make some really cute outfits.  This time she will be 12 and her tastes have "matured" but I still want to sew some theme outfits. If anyone has any cute ideas for a 12 year old girl please post pics!!! Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I had to take a 3 year hiatus but I am going back!!! Not till summer 2013 but I have started saving and started planning so it feels real! Last time I went to wdw my dd was only 8 and I was able to make some really cute outfits.  This time she will be 12 and her tastes have "matured" but I still want to sew some theme outfits. If anyone has any cute ideas for a 12 year old girl please post pics!!! Thanks!



My girls who are 11 and 12 would not wear customs if we were going to Disney.  They would wear some appliqued t-shirts or some tie dyed Mickey head t-shirts.  With the tie dyed Mickey heads they were even willing to match me and DH.

So I spent a little while playing around with another pair if Easy fits, trying to make them girly without adding ruffled to the bottom.  I didn't make a shirt because I'd bought several summer themed tanks at Walmart last fall for $1 each and one them matches this pretty well.  Here is what I came up with today:






I wish I'd put the pockets a little bit lower.  I might take them off and move them down.

Here is a better picture of the pocket:





Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

VBAndrea said:


> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



Oh My!  Those are super cute!  Such great fabric choices, and the appliques are TDF!


I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.


Oh my goodness!  I've never heard of something like that happening before.  I feel so bad for your kitty.  I hope he ends up being ok.  Poor baby!


----------



## miprender

mandy92 said:


> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)



Love everything you did!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, DBers, I know I'm totally sporadic on this thread, but I need your creative brains!  Of course, I've already tried to search the thread because I think I remember seeing a few things, but it never works for me!  So, we're surprising the kids with a trip the day after school gets out in May.  Everything I've booked is a surprise!!  Hotels, ADRs, experiences, etc.  I booked the Pirates' League for them (DS6 and DNiece9) both, and I want to make them something cute instead of just buying the costumes.  Any ideas??  I have a red pettiskirt DNiece loves, so I'm trying to coordinate to that.  DS will still wear customs, but I think I want to lean more toward costume for him, but still light and airy since it will be June in Orlando.  Thoughts?  Pictures?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Here's what I made for our trip last June. The shorts actually have Mickey pirates but they are hard to see.








honeybear66 said:


> Thanks! Does that mean all the thread I have for my sewing machine would not be suitable? Can you not use the same thread for top and bottom ?? Sorry this is all new to me.



I ditto what Diane & Andrea said.



VBAndrea said:


> A
> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



 I loved it when you posted before and I have to say I just LOVE ♥♥♥ these 



dianemom2 said:


> [Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.



Just love everything you are creating with these easy fit pants. You should be named the Easy Fit Queen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Oh My!  Those are super cute!  Such great fabric choices, and the appliques are TDF!
> 
> 
> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.



 I hope you cat is doing better...how scary!


----------



## DMGeurts

VBAndrea said:


> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



Andrea.... I don't remember seeing these before...  OMG - they are AWESOME!!!!!  If I wouldn't have done our pirate outfits already, I would have cased these!  



cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I had to take a 3 year hiatus but I am going back!!! Not till summer 2013 but I have started saving and started planning so it feels real! Last time I went to wdw my dd was only 8 and I was able to make some really cute outfits.  This time she will be 12 and her tastes have "matured" but I still want to sew some theme outfits. If anyone has any cute ideas for a 12 year old girl please post pics!!! Thanks!



If you go to the table of contents of my PTR (link in my siggy) - I have made a few things for my teen girls...  They will be 12 & 13 when we go next week.  I also made them custom bags to carry in the parks...



dianemom2 said:


> Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.



OK - so I commented on these on FB... but I did not see a pic with the keyhole....  I totally love it!!!  Really adds a lot to the EF pants.



Meshell2002 said:


> the bike shorts are the riveria leggings cut down....they seem to run big IMO
> the top is Emmy (Fishsticks has a PDF from The Fabric Fairy I bought the paper version before it went out of print)



Super cute and super comfy - I love the fabric, and I really love how you used red to accent the bit of red in the fabric.



mandy92 said:


> Mickey and Minnie snack bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)



So adorable!  I really like the snack bags too.



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> OK, DBers, I know I'm totally sporadic on this thread, but I need your creative brains!  Of course, I've already tried to search the thread because I think I remember seeing a few things, but it never works for me!  So, we're surprising the kids with a trip the day after school gets out in May.  Everything I've booked is a surprise!!  Hotels, ADRs, experiences, etc.  I booked the Pirates' League for them (DS6 and DNiece9) both, and I want to make them something cute instead of just buying the costumes.  Any ideas??  I have a red pettiskirt DNiece loves, so I'm trying to coordinate to that.  DS will still wear customs, but I think I want to lean more toward costume for him, but still light and airy since it will be June in Orlando.  Thoughts?  Pictures?  Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I just posted pirate outfits for my almost teenage daughters and I in my PTR... the link is in my siggy.  

*Marianne*, I missed your quote (I didn't go back that far)... But you know I love the outfits you made for the boys...  I hope you'll take pics and post them in action too.  

I know I am missing a lot of stuff - so sorry...  I try to hard to keep up here, but then I get busy and I miss a lot.

D~


----------



## Sandi S

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Oh My!  Those are super cute!  Such great fabric choices, and the appliques are TDF!
> 
> 
> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.




Poor kitty!! I have three cats and I try to be careful with my thread because I am afraid of something like this. I have one cat who will chew the serger thread if I don't drop the stand down. (I have a nice cover but I rarely use it.)

I started working on a shirt for me to wear to AK - it's a beautiful cotton voile with a large scale colorful animal print. I'm making McCall's 6512 - the short sleeve view -  out of it.


----------



## tinkbell13

dianemom2 said:


>


Love these! What a great idea!



VBAndrea said:


>


Those are so cute! Wish I had time to make pirate skirts for my nieces and a pair of pirate shorts for DS before we go. Maybe if I get my butt in gear I can pull it off.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.


Oh no! Poor kitty. I'd worry about that with our cat, but she is almost 17 years old and doesn't jump up on the tables and desks anymore. She is basically a sleepy lump under DH's desk or on the couch. I'm still careful though as I don't want my dog to get into it either. Hope your kitty recovers quickly.



Sandi S said:


> I started working on a shirt for me to wear to AK - it's a beautiful cotton voile with a large scale colorful animal print. I'm making McCall's 6512 - the short sleeve view -  out of it.


That looks like a nice shirt. I might have to go look for that pattern at some point. Can't wait to see your finished shirt.


----------



## mphalens

Sandi S said:


> Do you go to Mary Jo's in Gastonia? I haven't been in a while, but I love it. I'm in central NC.



I do!  Where abouts in central NC are you?  My husband & I both attended Elon (College when we were there) University in Burlington.  




VBAndrea said:


> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



I LOVED those pirate outfits you did for Madison's BG!  FAB-U-LOUS!

I always forget we have the BG group photo album too . . . if you figure out how to add pics, let me know 

And THANK YOU! for your kind words about my pirate outfits!  I did have a blast making them and cannot WAIT to see pics of them in action.  So exciting that they're in WDW now!
Here's a pic of the brother/sister pirate outfits I did.  Easy Fits (chopped up hem using pinking shears), Pirate Mickey Head Hand-Appliqued T-shirt, felt vest with pirate mickey head on the back for the brother.  Scrap Fabric Tutu, portrait peasant shirt (with modified bell sleeves), faux corset top with shirred back for the sister.  I also added some black leggings to wear under the tutu in case they were needed.








Jaaaacki said:


> Mphalens I didn't grab your quote but I love all the dr. Seuss clothes you made!!!



Aw!  Thanks! :



dianemom2 said:


> So I spent a little while playing around with another pair if Easy fits, trying to make them girly without adding ruffled to the bottom.  I didn't make a shirt because I'd bought several summer themed tanks at Walmart last fall for $1 each and one them matches this pretty well.  Here is what I came up with today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd put the pockets a little bit lower.  I might take them off and move them down.
> 
> Here is a better picture of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.



Commented on Facebook, but I just LOVE these, Diane!



miprender said:


> Here's what I made for our trip last June. The shorts actually have Mickey pirates but they are hard to see.



That's the same Peter Pan Finn got to meet on his way to Pirate's League!!!  Such a cutie-patootie 



DMGeurts said:


> Andrea.... I don't remember seeing these before...  OMG - they are AWESOME!!!!!  If I wouldn't have done our pirate outfits already, I would have cased these!
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to the table of contents of my PTR (link in my siggy) - I have made a few things for my teen girls...  They will be 12 & 13 when we go next week.  I also made them custom bags to carry in the parks...
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so I commented on these on FB... but I did not see a pic with the keyhole....  I totally love it!!!  Really adds a lot to the EF pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted pirate outfits for my almost teenage daughters and I in my PTR... the link is in my siggy.
> 
> *Marianne*, I missed your quote (I didn't go back that far)... But you know I love the outfits you made for the boys...  I hope you'll take pics and post them in action too.
> 
> I know I am missing a lot of stuff - so sorry...  I try to hard to keep up here, but then I get busy and I miss a lot.
> 
> D~



  hi D~ !  Did you notice a jump will be coming up sometime soon?  Are we moving buddies again? 

I neglected to get a pic of Finn in his outfit today . . .   I was so wrapped up in getting him to the pediatrician, making sure Dave got the special One Fish, Two Fish jello snack to the preschool on time (we have allergy kids in Finn's class and their parents have to sign off on snacks), etc. that I was lucky to get out the door on time.  Tomorrow is his Cat in the Hat day though - I promise I'll get a pic!


----------



## Sandi S

mphalens said:


> I do!  Where abouts in central NC are you?  My husband & I both attended Elon (College when we were there) University in Burlington.



I'm in Sanford. I do a lot of fabric shopping at Elegant Stitches and the Patsy Aiken/Chez Ami outlet when it's open (in addition to J's and H's and my online faves).


----------



## SallyfromDE

cinderwannabe said:


> Hi All! I had to take a 3 year hiatus but I am going back!!! Not till summer 2013 but I have started saving and started planning so it feels real! Last time I went to wdw my dd was only 8 and I was able to make some really cute outfits.  This time she will be 12 and her tastes have "matured" but I still want to sew some theme outfits. If anyone has any cute ideas for a 12 year old girl please post pics!!! Thanks!



My tween 2 trips ago. 






But she likes the style and asked for more, for out Spt trip. 





I didn't like this one, but Kirsta had been asking for a few years for MP outfit.





And our annual special dinner:








I think I'd like to redo this one as a tunic:


----------



## cogero

so Js school does this thing for March Madness a different event for every day of March.

Tomorrow is National Pig Day so everyone is supposed to wear pink. Well J is wearing a shirt with piglet on it (Last year it was Hamm)

Friday is Crazy Hat day so I just finished a shirt with Dr. Suess Hat on it because there is no way J will wear a hat. 

While doing the Dr. Suess Hat applique my 770 crapped out. The needle kept getting stuck down and it was creating a birds nest underneath. I am going to put it in my truck and see if I can drop it off tomorrow morning. It has over 2,000,000 stitches so maybe it needs a trip to the spa.

Luckily I was able to start over on my Duetta so it wasn't horrible and I do love that my Duetta cuts all the threads. I just like having 2 embroidery machines so I don't have to switch back and forth and have a back up.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

VBAndrea said:


> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



These are ADORABLE!!!  I always just poke around the Gives I'm contributing to to keep tabs.  I should really look around the board more!



miprender said:


> Here's what I made for our trip last June. The shorts actually have Mickey pirates but they are hard to see.



I'm almost thinking that would be smarter to do for June (the lighter customs as opposed to costumes).  Too bad I can't ask the kids!!    Darn surprise trip!  

It's my kiddos' first time to do Pirates' League.  How did yours like it?



DMGeurts said:


> If you go to the table of contents of my PTR (link in my siggy) - I have made a few things for my teen girls...  They will be 12 & 13 when we go next week.  I also made them custom bags to carry in the parks...



I really like the scraps on your "hideous" pants!!  I also LOVE all of your bags!



mphalens said:


> Here's a pic of the brother/sister pirate outfits I did.  Easy Fits (chopped up hem using pinking shears), Pirate Mickey Head Hand-Appliqued T-shirt, felt vest with pirate mickey head on the back for the brother.  Scrap Fabric Tutu, portrait peasant shirt (with modified bell sleeves), faux corset top with shirred back for the sister.  I also added some black leggings to wear under the tutu in case they were needed.



My niece would TOTALLY be into this tutu!!  I think it would look cool over her pettiskirt, too!  This is even the color scheme I'm going with for the outfits.

Thanks, gals!!  I knew you would have some inspiration for me!  Now to see what I can put together over the next couple months!!


----------



## GlassSlippers

VBAndrea said:


> Agree with others that Carla makes patterns for adults and are under the name Sis-Boom, so try those.  I have also used her instructions for upsizing her patterns for the Simply Sweet and Bowling Shirt and both worked well.



Where can we find the instructions for up-sizing these two patterns? I love them both but everybody at my house is all grown up!

Thanks!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## smile5sunshine

VBAndrea said:


> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



Oh my goodness! those pirate outfits rock my face off! LOVE THEM!!!



dianemom2 said:


> .So I spent a little while playing around with another pair if Easy fits, trying to make them girly without adding ruffled to the bottom.  I didn't make a shirt because I'd bought several summer themed tanks at Walmart last fall for $1 each and one them matches this pretty well.  Here is what I came up with today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.



I really like the key-hole opening on the bottom. That really spruces them up.



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.



Oh my goodness! I can't believe that happened! I am so sorry and hope your kitty recovers really quickly. 



Sandi S said:


> I started working on a shirt for me to wear to AK - it's a beautiful cotton voile with a large scale colorful animal print. I'm making McCall's 6512 - the short sleeve view -  out of it.



Good for you for making something for yourself! I am trying to be better about sewing for myself along with my kiddos. It's hard because clothes just seem to be so much cuter for kids than adults! But I'm trying! Can't wait to see how it turns out.



cogero said:


> While doing the Dr. Suess Hat applique my 770 crapped out. The needle kept getting stuck down and it was creating a birds nest underneath. I am going to put it in my truck and see if I can drop it off tomorrow morning. It has over 2,000,000 stitches so maybe it needs a trip to the spa.
> 
> Luckily I was able to start over on my Duetta so it wasn't horrible and I do love that my Duetta cuts all the threads. I just like having 2 embroidery machines so I don't have to switch back and forth and have a back up.



ACK!!! That's such a bummer about the 770! I hope it's nothing major and you can get it back quickly! I know you still have a lot of projects you were wanting to work on for your upcoming trip (I've been lurking on your PTR...I'm really bad about that!). Phew for having a back-up embroidery machine, you lucky girl!

Okay, I didn't go back far enough to grab the quotes, but I also wanted to say:

WELCOME to DAN! I know NOTHING about digitizing but I hope you are able to figure stuff out and can't wait to see what you do!

mphalens: the Dr. Suess outfits were great!

Loved the Lorax shirt with the mustache! (Sorry, I don't remember exactly who did it!)

mandy92: LOVED your simply sweet Cinderellie dress!

Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.

Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those. 






And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on: 





I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)

Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!


----------



## smile5sunshine

GlassSlippers said:


> Where can we find the instructions for up-sizing these two patterns? I love them both but everybody at my house is all grown up!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Here it is on the Disboutique blog: 

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/Pattern resizing

Hope that helps!

*edit*I've never used these instructions to upsize a pattern before and I don't know how well they would work when trying to go to adult sizes (because then you start needing to account for curves) but I just wanted to post where I had seen the instructions before.
Sunshine


----------



## cogero

smile5sunshine said:


> ACK!!! That's such a bummer about the 770! I hope it's nothing major and you can get it back quickly! I know you still have a lot of projects you were wanting to work on for your upcoming trip (I've been lurking on your PTR...I'm really bad about that!). Phew for having a back-up embroidery machine, you lucky girl!
> 
> 
> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!



Love your minnie dress it is adorable.

Thank you I think it may just be the needle plate needing to be replaced.


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> so Js school does this thing for March Madness a different event for every day of March.
> 
> Tomorrow is National Pig Day so everyone is supposed to wear pink. Well J is wearing a shirt with piglet on it (Last year it was Hamm)
> 
> Friday is Crazy Hat day so I just finished a shirt with Dr. Suess Hat on it because there is no way J will wear a hat.
> 
> While doing the Dr. Suess Hat applique my 770 crapped out. The needle kept getting stuck down and it was creating a birds nest underneath. I am going to put it in my truck and see if I can drop it off tomorrow morning. It has over 2,000,000 stitches so maybe it needs a trip to the spa.
> 
> Luckily I was able to start over on my Duetta so it wasn't horrible and I do love that my Duetta cuts all the threads. I just like having 2 embroidery machines so I don't have to switch back and forth and have a back up.


Piglet was a great idea!  So sorry to hear that you are having trouble with your machine.  Maybe it will be something simple like some thread stuck inside somewhere.   You are lucky to have the Duetta too.  Does the Duetta cut the jump stitches?  If so, I would never be using the 770!  



smile5sunshine said:


> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)


That turned out adorable.  Can't wait to see what designs you make for your two other dds.  I love when you imagine how something is going to look and when you make it, it does look just like what you pictured.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> hi D~ !  Did you notice a jump will be coming up sometime soon?  Are we moving buddies again?



Yes, I did notice...  You're gonna have to text me if it happens while we are at WDW...  



mphalens said:


> :I neglected to get a pic of Finn in his outfit today . . .   I was so wrapped up in getting him to the pediatrician, making sure Dave got the special One Fish, Two Fish jello snack to the preschool on time (we have allergy kids in Finn's class and their parents have to sign off on snacks), etc. that I was lucky to get out the door on time.  Tomorrow is his Cat in the Hat day though - I promise I'll get a pic!



Bummer about no pics yesterday... can't wait to see the ones for today!  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I really like the scraps on your "hideous" pants!!  I also LOVE all of your bags!



LOL  Glad you like them, I hope you can use some of the pirate ideas on here for inspiration.  



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!



I love this - it's adorable!  

D~


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> So I spent a little while playing around with another pair if Easy fits, trying to make them girly without adding ruffled to the bottom.  I didn't make a shirt because I'd bought several summer themed tanks at Walmart last fall for $1 each and one them matches this pretty well.  Here is what I came up with today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd put the pockets a little bit lower.  I might take them off and move them down.
> 
> Here is a better picture of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.


Diane those are fabulous!  I love the keyhole and ties   It's capris season here right now and my dd might like something like that (though I have a long list of other thing to complete first).



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> O
> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.


Oh no!!!  One of cats has vomited small pieces of thread (and long pine needles that the dogs drag in on their fur and any plant matter or rafia he can eat) but he's too old to jump up on things and actually steal thread.  Our younger cat has no interest in thread, but loves it when I'm working with bias tape and dental floss.  She even stole floss out of the trash can once -- I think that could result in surgery too.  

I hope your cat recovers well.  It sounds like an awful surgery but I'm gald he made it and am keeping him in my prayers.



DMGeurts said:


> Andrea.... I don't remember seeing these before...  OMG - they are AWESOME!!!!!  If I wouldn't have done our pirate outfits already, I would have cased these!
> 
> D~


These were for a BG but I think I usually get around to posting most of my BG items here too.  These were the first Insas I ever made.  Thanks for the compliments 



tinkbell13 said:


> Oh no! Poor kitty. I'd worry about that with our cat, but she is almost 17 years old and doesn't jump up on the tables and desks anymore. She is basically a sleepy lump under DH's desk or on the couch. I'm still careful though as I don't want my dog to get into it either. Hope your kitty recovers quickly.


We have a 16 year old as well -- he could never jump up onto my sewing table or counter, but he has gotten ahold of stray threads on the floor.  He also can still jump onto beds (sometimes not on the first try) so he spends most of the day on dd's bed or our bed.



cogero said:


> so Js school does this thing for March Madness a different event for every day of March.
> 
> Tomorrow is National Pig Day so everyone is supposed to wear pink. Well J is wearing a shirt with piglet on it (Last year it was Hamm)
> 
> Friday is Crazy Hat day so I just finished a shirt with Dr. Suess Hat on it because there is no way J will wear a hat.
> 
> While doing the Dr. Suess Hat applique my 770 crapped out. The needle kept getting stuck down and it was creating a birds nest underneath. I am going to put it in my truck and see if I can drop it off tomorrow morning. It has over 2,000,000 stitches so maybe it needs a trip to the spa.
> 
> Luckily I was able to start over on my Duetta so it wasn't horrible and I do love that my Duetta cuts all the threads. I just like having 2 embroidery machines so I don't have to switch back and forth and have a back up.


I'm so sad that your machine is   Thank goodness you have the back up!



GlassSlippers said:


> Where can we find the instructions for up-sizing these two patterns? I love them both but everybody at my house is all grown up!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


These are the instructions from Carla:
I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally. I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.

to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%

to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%

You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).

I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use. This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress. With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes. So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work. Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !

Teresa told me a program to use but I couldn't get it to work so I just calculate the size to increase the pattern and hand draw it.



smile5sunshine said:


> Oh my goodness! those pirate outfits rock my face off! LOVE THEM!!!
> 
> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!


Thanks for the compliments -- those were from a while back but I forget how many people are new here and don't see the original post.  I really should learn to add to the group photobucket account.

I love what you did with the t!  My dd would so love something like that.


----------



## RMAMom

dianemom2 said:


> So I spent a little while playing around with another pair if Easy fits, trying to make them girly without adding ruffled to the bottom.  I didn't make a shirt because I'd bought several summer themed tanks at Walmart last fall for $1 each and one them matches this pretty well.  Here is what I came up with today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd put the pockets a little bit lower.  I might take them off and move them down.
> 
> Here is a better picture of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.



I love the easy fits, the key hole opening really makes them look very modern!!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I need to get to sewing.  It's been a busy 2 days.  Our cat had to have emergency surgery yesterday and lost over half of his intestines due to eating thread.  He got into the thread on my serger last week, and I didn't know it, but some of it got stuck on the back of his tongue and then knotted up in his tummy and eventually started slicing through everything.  He had over 20 slices to his intestines.    I feel sooo bad that this happened to him.  He's home now, but it was iffy yesterday if he would make it.  I'm giving him more IV fluids at home.  So, moral of the story, watch your kitties around thread.  It's deadly to them.  The vet said it's the deadliest thing a cat could eat.  We're lucky to still have him.



I'm sorry that your kitty had to go through that. I hope he has an easy and uneventful recovery.

*FYI* ~ Easter basket grass can do just as much damage to the intestines of cats and dogs. 



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!



Love this!!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!



Sooo cute!  I'm thinking of doing something similar to this with this shirt from the Disney Store:





I was originally going to make a ruffle joy skirt to go with it, but the top is big on her, and so I think it would make a great top to a tshirt dress.

What do you think?  T-shirt dress or Ruffle Joy skirt?


Thanks for the well wishes on my kitty.  He's doing better.  He ate a little this morning.  I'll probably take his IV out this afternoon if he keeps this up.  I'm so happy that we got to him in time.


----------



## cogero

dianemom2 said:


> Piglet was a great idea!  So sorry to hear that you are having trouble with your machine.  Maybe it will be something simple like some thread stuck inside somewhere.   You are lucky to have the Duetta too.  Does the Duetta cut the jump stitches?  If so, I would never be using the 770!



Yes it does. It is one of the things I love about it. I just hate switching back to sew LMAO.

I think I am going to have the 770 serviced and then use the Duetta more.


----------



## tinkbell13

smile5sunshine said:


> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:


That is so cute! And so very Minnie! Love it!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Sooo cute!  I'm thinking of doing something similar to this with this shirt from the Disney Store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going to make a ruffle joy skirt to go with it, but the top is big on her, and so I think it would make a great top to a tshirt dress.
> 
> What do you think?  T-shirt dress or Ruffle Joy skirt?
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on my kitty.  He's doing better.  He ate a little this morning.  I'll probably take his IV out this afternoon if he keeps this up.  I'm so happy that we got to him in time.


I don't think you can go wrong either way but I'd probably go with the t-shirt dress. Can't wait to see what you decide.

Glad to hear that your kitty is doing better too!


----------



## dianemom2

cogero said:


> Yes it does. It is one of the things I love about it. I just hate switching back to sew LMAO.
> 
> I think I am going to have the 770 serviced and then use the Duetta more.



I have my Ellageo set up only for embroidery.  I never use it to sew on.  I use my Brother se270 for sewing and I never embroider with it.  Funny that both have the capability to do both things on both machines but I don't use them that way.  Luckily I have the space to have all 3 of my machines set up all the time.


----------



## maplevale

*My First Dis creation!*

DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....

I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.


----------



## abcangie87

ivey_family said:


> WOW!  Those are all so adorable!  I love the Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty ones!  May I CASE your Peter Pan shirt??  Love, love, love, it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are SO cute!  I want that pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those Vader pjs!  I have a bunch of that fabric and the other SW one that I've been using for a while now.
> 
> 
> Ok, here are a couple pics of stuff for our trip.
> 
> The Animal Kingdom collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the outfit for dd.  Butt ruffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter Pan collection (to match my skirt):
> I actually didn't end up liking the tan shirt for the boys so they have, plain green polos instead.  We'll be wearing these on Saturday, Oct. 1st at Magic Kingdom for the 40th Anniversary celebration and our ADR at Chef Mickey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of dress front on DD.  This is the Precious Dress pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I've got pictures of so far.  More to come later this week.
> Regards,
> C.



Ugh. I discovered the DisBoutique FIVE MINUTES ago and already have 'ooh, I want that!" going thru my head! 

Love your stuff, two q's for you...where'd you get the Peter Pan fabric? And how did you do the Animal Kingdom logo/pic thing? My MIL has two embroidery machines, but I dont think she knows how to digitize. I certainly don't know how to do that. Anyone have a link to something that tells me HOW to turn something into a digital file that would work on MILs machine?


----------



## DMGeurts

maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.



This turned out adorable!  I just love it!  

D~


----------



## cogero

abcangie87 said:


> Ugh. I discovered the DisBoutique FIVE MINUTES ago and already have 'ooh, I want that!" going thru my head!
> 
> Love your stuff, two q's for you...where'd you get the Peter Pan fabric? And how did you do the Animal Kingdom logo/pic thing? My MIL has two embroidery machines, but I dont think she knows how to digitize. I certainly don't know how to do that. Anyone have a link to something that tells me HOW to turn something into a digital file that would work on MILs machine?



There are designs you can buy and put on a flash drive. I am not sure who's design that is.  What kind of machine does your Mil have?


----------



## dianemom2

abcangie87 said:


> Love your stuff, two q's for you...where'd you get the Peter Pan fabric? And how did you do the Animal Kingdom logo/pic thing? My MIL has two embroidery machines, but I dont think she knows how to digitize. I certainly don't know how to do that. Anyone have a link to something that tells me HOW to turn something into a digital file that would work on MILs machine?





cogero said:


> There are designs you can buy and put on a flash drive. I am not sure who's design that is.  What kind of machine does your Mil have?



I am also not sure who designed the Tree of Life design in that picture.  I am pretty sure I've seen that Peter Pan fabric at Hobby Lobby and I know I've seen it on Fabric.com.  Most people buy their designs from digitizers who have shops either on etsy or at their own website.  Some machines take thumb drives and some have to connect right to the computer.  Other machines are older, like mine, and have floppy drives.  But with virtually any machine you can purchase a design, download it to your computer and then transfer it to an embroidery machine to be stitched out.  If your MIL already has two machines, I am sure she knows how to do this.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> That's the same Peter Pan Finn got to meet on his way to Pirate's League!!!  Such a cutie-patootie



 That is too funny. Also if D is gone.... I forgot where she is going I will substitute for her as your moving buddy




PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> It's my kiddos' first time to do Pirates' League.  How did yours like it?



My kids love it. It is a really cool experience and the theme inside is awesome. My DD who is a girlie-girl liked this better than BBB.



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.



That came out great! I love that idea and I saw some real cute Minnie Tshirts at Target today.



cogero said:


> Yes it does. It is one of the things I love about it. I just hate switching back to sew LMAO.
> 
> I think I am going to have the 770 serviced and then use the Duetta more.



 Jealous I wish the PE770 cut the jump stitches.



maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.



Great job on the Cinderella skirt. 



abcangie87 said:


> Ugh. I discovered the DisBoutique FIVE MINUTES ago and already have 'ooh, I want that!" going thru my head!
> 
> Love your stuff, two q's for you...where'd you get the Peter Pan fabric? And how did you do the Animal Kingdom logo/pic thing? My MIL has two embroidery machines, but I dont think she knows how to digitize. I certainly don't know how to do that. Anyone have a link to something that tells me HOW to turn something into a digital file that would work on MILs machine?



I think that logo might be Bows & Clothes but you have to sign up to see her character designs and for the Peter Pan fabric I purchased all mine from EBAY.


----------



## VBAndrea

maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.


That turned out really nice!  I love how you improvised with the sleeves.  And the body suit is the perfect color.  It is truly gorgeous 



abcangie87 said:


> Ugh. I discovered the DisBoutique FIVE MINUTES ago and already have 'ooh, I want that!" going thru my head!
> 
> Love your stuff, two q's for you...where'd you get the Peter Pan fabric? And how did you do the Animal Kingdom logo/pic thing? My MIL has two embroidery machines, but I dont think she knows how to digitize. I certainly don't know how to do that. Anyone have a link to something that tells me HOW to turn something into a digital file that would work on MILs machine?


Most of us buy our designs.  Frou Frou by Heathersue has lots of Dis designs.


----------



## VBAndrea

Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets. 





And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:





And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:





Here is the completed set:


----------



## NiniMorris

Enabler Alert!!!​

HSN is celebrating Craft Month today by have several Singer Shows.  I believe the first one is around 10is this morning. (check your local listings ...I have it recorded because I might not be home...dang grocery shopping!)  They have a couple Singer Embroidery machines that are special priced as well as some have 5 monthly pricing and free shipping.  The one I am interested in, the quartet, is still showing as out of stock...but when I called, they told me I needed to wait until it was shown on tv to know for sure....



Anyway...I will probably be getting another backup 770... it won't cut into my Disney money too bad...




Nini


----------



## chellewashere

NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!!​
> 
> HSN is celebrating Craft Month today by have several Singer Shows.  I believe the first one is around 10is this morning. (check your local listings ...I have it recorded because I might not be home...dang grocery shopping!)  They have a couple Singer Embroidery machines that are special priced as well as some have 5 monthly pricing and free shipping.  The one I am interested in, the quartet, is still showing as out of stock...but when I called, they told me I needed to wait until it was shown on tv to know for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I will probably be getting another backup 770... it won't cut into my Disney money too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



The quartet is the one I bought from them. 
Its a pretty good machine so far, though I do hate that it doesnt cut the thread..guess I got spoiled with that!! I had to return the first one cause it just birdnested out of the box no matter what I did.
Im not expert at all with machines, but I do love having the 6x10 hoop  and the gathering/ruffler foot works really good!


----------



## dianemom2

VBAndrea said:


> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:


Andrea- The outfit for the twin boys is wonderful!  I love how it turned out.  Your colors are great and the appliques are so cute!  Also, the pockets on the easy fit shorts are super!  Everybody on FB has been asking for you to do a tutorial on how you did them and then post it over there!

That is a real shame about the Cat in the Hat applique.  I can see all the problems you pointed out.  I think that the outfit turned out extremely cute in the end but I do hate when I pay for a design and then find out that it doesn't sew out very well.


----------



## chellewashere

cogero said:


> I don't think I have posted these outfits here. I am sorry if these are repeats for those of you who are following my pretrip report and follow me on Facebook.
> 
> This is a skirt with 2 shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emotions Skirt for Miss C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cs Animal Kingdom Outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I am going to make homemade Mac and Cheese for dinner.



Love them all especially the Mickey skirt



tinkbell13 said:


> I've been hard at work again this weekend and finished these off before we headed to the in laws to 'watch' the Daytona 500. The 500 was a rainout, but we still had a great time with everyone. And I think having us all there helped my FIL not miss being at the race this year as much.
> First, a spring time inspired purse for my MIL (she has been hinting since I made the messenger bags for the kids and upped that once I made a purse for myself). I found the pattern somewhere on the internet at some point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to finish DH's before we leave but I wanted to give everyone else theirs when we saw them today. I made one for MIL and FIL even though they aren't coming with us now because as my DS said "We want gramma and papa to feel like they are still part of the family".  I still have a few more shirts I would like to make before we leave and of course a messenger bag for myself. Guess I better get on those right away!



Love the bag!! The shirts came out great



mphalens said:


> I finished the two shirts for Finn's Dr Seuss outfits for the week!  We got home from a thing at church at 8 and I hadn't started them at all (designs, etc). . . finished at 10:45 . . . not bad, right?  If you already saw these on Facebook, I apologize!
> 
> The three pairs of pants (easy fits with pockets):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorax shirt (was totally inspired by the furry one posted!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!! Love the pockets
> 
> 
> 
> morganmmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the Dr. Suess stuff!!!!!
> 
> Finished a few projects yesterday!!!
> 
> Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!!  She is going to wear it to BBB.  She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ariel dress for her.  It is a little big but thats ok...she can grow into it.  I think she will use it for a bathing suit coverup while we are there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making 4 of these skirts (one for my DD and then the other 3 are for my neices) for when we go to Hoop-Dee-Doo.  There will be 19 of us in our party...yikes!!!!  They are going to wear a white tee shirt or tank top with these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made 4 of these too (one for me, one for my mom, sister, and MIL) to use instead of a big purse while we are at the parks.  We can just throw our cash and tickets in them and put them in our pockets   I hope they like theirs!!  I am surprising them with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isnt for Disney but i am still gonna share it...A circle skirt for DD!!!  We are going to American Girl Doll store on Friday to celebrate her 4th birthday and letting her get a doll and have brunch there.  She has a ruffly pink long sleeve shirt to wear with it and white tights.  The skirt goes past her knees and is so twirly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!  I still have 4 more skirts to make and a pair of boxers then I am ready to pack for Disney!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the circle skirts..want to try one, but boy is that a lot of fabric. Love the disney outfits and the little holders are great
> 
> 
> 
> ariekannairb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! She is going to look like a doll!
> 
> I am loving all the Lorax and other Dr Suess stuff!! I might have to venture into applique once I am a little more confident. I am trying to gather up the nerve to do the girls easter dresses next month.
> 
> 
> This is not Disney but I needed to use up some jelly roll strips that I have had forever so I "whipped" (and by whipped I mean it took me hours apon hours to piece and finish all the edges. Not to mention 3 spools of thread!) up this twirly skirt. I am not a huge fan of peace signs but it was mixed in and I wasnt going to waste it. My oldest somehow aquired a Justice shirt with a peace sign so I guess that works out. I also played with my ruffler foot for the first time and can I say that I AM IN LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how the skirt came together. I am so glad my new machine came with a ruffler foot
> 
> 
> 
> dianemom2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks great!  You've been very, very busy!  I love the Minnie dress and the way the apron buttons onto it.  The skirts are adorable and I love the wallets.
> 
> 
> A zipper really isn't very hard.  I watched a couple of youtube videos and then did one.  My first one was not the most beautiful but it wasn't bad.  Now that I've done a few, I definitely am better at them than I used to be.  I made my older DD a Dorothy costume for Halloween using the SS pattern.  It turned out very well.  She already had a white blouse which worked under it perfectly.  Unfortunately she ended up not using it because she went trick or treating with a group  of 15 girls and they choose a group costume.  Maybe she'll use it next year.  Otherwise, I will pass it along to somebody else.
> 
> Here is what I worked on over the weekend and then finished up this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shorts with Andrea's style of pockets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did this dress.  Last week I had been thinking of buying the Daisy dress pattern on YCMT.  But in the end I decided to frankenpattern it myself.  I am beyond happy with how it turned out.  It was one of those things where I had an image in my mind of how I wanted the dress to look and when I was done, it looked exactly like what I had been dreaming of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decorate this dress.  I found it at Walmart for $5 and it is so soft and stretchy.  I couldn't pass it up.  Then I remembered that I had the Minnie Mouse zebra ribbon and the leopard print ribbon, so my ideas came together after I digitized the Safari  Hat Minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it all. The dresses are too darn cute!! Wish I could frankenpattern something and have it turn out. Great job
> 
> 
> 
> ariekannairb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last non-Disney project. I have been working on this one for a while but it was so sloppy that I decided to take it apart and redo it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Jaaaacki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I typically use 70's. I wonder if a smaller would work or break.  It seems that the satin stitches are just so many stitches I guess.
> 
> While I'm at it, here is my finished Lorax dress.  I'm so pleased with how this turned out!!!  This is the Grace pattern and the fit is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love love love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> graceesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My PE 770 arrived on Friday.  I was so excited to open the box and get started.
> 
> I did a few test runs this weekend and purchased some extra designs and of course the Disney Font and Mickey/Minnie Heads.
> 
> For PE770 users or anyone that can help, when you buy the fonts in .PES format is it possible to select multiple letters for a monogram or do I have to embroider each letter separately and try to keep it lined up?  When I tried it, I am only able to do 1 letter at a time.  For the second letter I moved the position over a little, but it was well out of line.  Can anyone help me figure out how I should do this?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant hlep but congrats on the machine
Click to expand...


----------



## DMGeurts

miprender said:


> That is too funny. Also if D is gone.... I forgot where she is going I will substitute for her as your moving buddy



AHEM!!!  I am still here and while I am gone, it is even more important that I have a moving buddy - because I can just log on from my phone if I am in the parks.  I know you all would hate to lose me in the move.  

However, I am totally willing to share and we can do a 3-way???  I'll PM you my #.    That way we are all sure to make the move.  



VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:



Andrea, the BG outfits turned out adorable - and those boys are just the sweetest!  I cannot wait to get back to doing BGs!  

I am so sorry about the Seuss embroidery not stitching out correctly, but overall - I really love how the outfit turned out, I especially love the fabrics you chose to highlight the skirt - they are so Seuss-like!  



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!!​
> 
> HSN is celebrating Craft Month today by have several Singer Shows.  I believe the first one is around 10is this morning. (check your local listings ...I have it recorded because I might not be home...dang grocery shopping!)  They have a couple Singer Embroidery machines that are special priced as well as some have 5 monthly pricing and free shipping.  The one I am interested in, the quartet, is still showing as out of stock...but when I called, they told me I needed to wait until it was shown on tv to know for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I will probably be getting another backup 770... it won't cut into my Disney money too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Great...  Now I must go check it out, and cry because I can't get one just yet.    Doesn't hurt to look, right?

D~


----------



## chellewashere

mandy92 said:


> I had requested to join the FB group, but didn't see a place to add my username here.  I just went to find it again and I can't find it
> 
> My real name is Meg S-----. and my profile pic is my son and daughter in matching red shirt & dress in front of the Alice topiary in front of the mad tea cups.  Can someone add me, pretty please
> 
> Edit to add that there are too many pages to quote since the last time I checked in, but everything looks fabulous!!  Here are a few things I have been working on:
> 
> Mickey and Minnie snack bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)



All adorable...really love the snack bags what a cute idea



VBAndrea said:


> Marianne just made the cutest ever pirate outfits for Keira's BG -- I know she posted pics here but it might be easiest to go to the BG site and look at Keira's BG for the pics.  She just reposted the girl's outfit on D's ptr and D just posted some cute things there.  I also made pirate themed Insa's with t's for Madison's BG -- I posted pics here but it was sometime in the summer so I'll see if I can readily grab a pic and post what I did (Marianne's is way cuter for a pirate cruise):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never put things in the BG group photo album -- I really should learn how to do that!



Love them!! They turned out so great!!



dianemom2 said:


> My girls who are 11 and 12 would not wear customs if we were going to Disney.  They would wear some appliqued t-shirts or some tie dyed Mickey head t-shirts.  With the tie dyed Mickey heads they were even willing to match me and DH.
> 
> So I spent a little while playing around with another pair if Easy fits, trying to make them girly without adding ruffled to the bottom.  I didn't make a shirt because I'd bought several summer themed tanks at Walmart last fall for $1 each and one them matches this pretty well.  Here is what I came up with today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd put the pockets a little bit lower.  I might take them off and move them down.
> 
> Here is a better picture of the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the keyhole opening on the legs and the tie.  This was hard to get a picture of.  I wish my niece had been here to try these on.



Came out cute. Love the keyhole...great job



Sandi S said:


> I started working on a shirt for me to wear to AK - it's a beautiful cotton voile with a large scale colorful animal print. I'm making McCall's 6512 - the short sleeve view -  out of it.



This looks comfy



smile5sunshine said:


> Okay, so I finally started on my VERY FIRST DISNEY RELATED PROJECT for our trip in August! I am SO excited about our trip (will be my family's 1st). I have 3 girls (ages 8, 6, and 3) and one boy (1yo.) to sew for.
> 
> Today I started the first Tshirt dress my 3yo will wear. Minnie is her favorite. This shirt fits really slim but is also really long so this will look kind of like a flappers dress. I have two more tees like this (same cut/fit, different designs) for my other two DDs and will work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up of the "skirt" portion I added on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!



I have got to do this. I picked up quite a few thirts at Walmart for DD this would be a great way to make them different from everyone elses. Great idea



maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.



Great job. Love the bottom came out awesome!!



VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:



Love how this turned out and the pockets w/ the heads are just great. They must have been so happy to receive them! And for the stitches..I have found that a fabric pen can work wonders covering up things


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:



I love love Phin and Ferb but you knew that LOL.

Love the Suess outfit so adorable. 



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!!​
> 
> HSN is celebrating Craft Month today by have several Singer Shows.  I believe the first one is around 10is this morning. (check your local listings ...I have it recorded because I might not be home...dang grocery shopping!)  They have a couple Singer Embroidery machines that are special priced as well as some have 5 monthly pricing and free shipping.  The one I am interested in, the quartet, is still showing as out of stock...but when I called, they told me I needed to wait until it was shown on tv to know for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I will probably be getting another backup 770... it won't cut into my Disney money too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Guess I might watch even if I don't need anything.


----------



## tinkbell13

maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.


That is so cute! And looks like it would be comfy too.



VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:


The Phin and Ferb sets are great! And it really looks like they like them too!

Ugh on the applique not stitching out well. Overall, I really like the Suess outfit. The skirt fabrics are fabulous!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

tinkbell13 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong either way but I'd probably go with the t-shirt dress. Can't wait to see what you decide.
> 
> Glad to hear that your kitty is doing better too!



I think I might merge the two.    A ruffle joy added to the bottom of the hem.

Question:

I would like to make the bottom edge of the shirt have the lettuce edge ruffles.  If I just run it through my serger, will it naturally curl up like that with a rolled hem?  If not, how can I do that?

Here's a pic of what I'm referring to in case I'm not describing it right:







VBAndrea said:


> Here is the completed set:



Super cute!  The Suess outfit is adorable, and the stitching issues are not even noticable.  I love the shorts outfits also.  



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!!​
> HSN is celebrating Craft Month today by have several Singer Shows.  I believe the first one is around 10is this morning. (check your local listings ...I have it recorded because I might not be home...dang grocery shopping!)  They have a couple Singer Embroidery machines that are special priced as well as some have 5 monthly pricing and free shipping.  The one I am interested in, the quartet, is still showing as out of stock...but when I called, they told me I needed to wait until it was shown on tv to know for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I will probably be getting another backup 770... it won't cut into my Disney money too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Thanks for the heads up!  I'm going to get at least the 770 but am going to hold out a little and see if the quartet comes back up.  DH is a new customer there, so we can use code C11871 to get an additional 15% off!


----------



## miprender

VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.



Andrea I posted on the BG site that I love those pockets and your Suess outfit is adorable. Sometimes I think it is a combination of the fabric or the design because sometimes not matter how close I cut the fabric I get those little stray threads popping up.



DMGeurts said:


> AHEM!!!  I am still here and while I am gone, it is even more important that I have a moving buddy - because I can just log on from my phone if I am in the parks.  I know you all would hate to lose me in the move.
> 
> However, I am totally willing to share and we can do a 3-way???  I'll PM you my #.    That way we are all sure to make the move.
> 
> D~



 Got it


----------



## smile5sunshine

cogero said:


> Love your minnie dress it is adorable.
> 
> Thank you I think it may just be the needle plate needing to be replaced.



Thank you! And glad it sounds like it will be an easy fix.



dianemom2 said:


> That turned out adorable.  Can't wait to see what designs you make for your two other dds.  I love when you imagine how something is going to look and when you make it, it does look just like what you pictured.



Thank you!



DMGeurts said:


> I love this - it's adorable!
> 
> D~



Thank you!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for the compliments -- those were from a while back but I forget how many people are new here and don't see the original post.  I really should learn to add to the group photobucket account.
> 
> I love what you did with the t!  My dd would so love something like that.



Thank you! It was pretty easy to do and I love that now it's a complete outfit on it's own.



RMAMom said:


> Love this!!!



Thank you!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Sooo cute!  I'm thinking of doing something similar to this with this shirt from the Disney Store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally going to make a ruffle joy skirt to go with it, but the top is big on her, and so I think it would make a great top to a tshirt dress.
> 
> What do you think?  T-shirt dress or Ruffle Joy skirt?



I think that Jessie T would make a great t-shirt dress. If I was doing it with that shirt, I would take off the bottom hem of the shirt where there's that extra white part and then add the ruffles so they touch the blue part.  But even if you just leave it as is, it will still look really cute. Can't wait to see what you end up doing with it!



tinkbell13 said:


> That is so cute! And so very Minnie! Love it!



Thank you!



maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> DD 'needed' a princess (Cinderella according to her - 4) dress for our breakfast at CRT in March.  Since she is really sensitive to how things feel I came up with this solution.  It is an Old Navy 'ballet' bodysuit (with attached skirt) and a Cinderella skirt.  I had to add puff sleeves to the bodysuit .....
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.



LOVE it! Looks great and I'm glad it will be comfortable enough for her to want to wear it.



miprender said:


> That came out great! I love that idea and I saw some real cute Minnie Tshirts at Target today.



Thank you!



VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:



I am IN LOVE with the P&F set! So cute and looks great on those two boys! You are so sweet for making it for them. Sorry the Suess applique didn't stitch out as nicely as you wanted. The whole outfit looks adorable though. I loved the fabrics you used for the skirt. Great job!



NiniMorris said:


> Enabler Alert!!!​
> 
> HSN is celebrating Craft Month today by have several Singer Shows.  I believe the first one is around 10is this morning. (check your local listings ...I have it recorded because I might not be home...dang grocery shopping!)  They have a couple Singer Embroidery machines that are special priced as well as some have 5 monthly pricing and free shipping.  The one I am interested in, the quartet, is still showing as out of stock...but when I called, they told me I needed to wait until it was shown on tv to know for sure....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...I will probably be getting another backup 770... it won't cut into my Disney money too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



Oh you enabler you. Fortunately for me I am wanting to get a serger before I think about an embroidery machine and they don't have the one I want so I get to keep my money for just a smidge longer 



chellewashere said:


> I have got to do this. I picked up quite a few thirts at Walmart for DD this would be a great way to make them different from everyone elses. Great idea



Thank you! it was really easy to do and like I told Andrea it makes turns the tees into a whole outfit that can be worn on it's own.  Would love to see yours if you decide to make them.



Shoo you girls are chatty and so creative and I LOVE IT!!!!  

I didn't get any sewing done yesterday but I hope to start working on some easy fits for my son. I am going to try adding on the pockets like I've seen Marieanne and some one else (sorry I don't remember who it was, maybe Diane?) do.  

but I have a QUESTION We are going in August and it's going to be super hot. I have some BLACK LINEN that I was going to use for the shorts but was wondering your thoughts on if I should LINE THEM with muslin or if they would be okay un-lined???

thanks in advance for your suggestions!

Sunshine


----------



## Fruto76

VBAndrea said:


> YAY!!!!  I've never tried a font other than what is supplied by the machine which you can use to put names together.  I know Ann (Fruto) has a program that merges designs that was inexpensive though I never wrote down the name of it.  I haven't seen Ann around lately either.



 I am so shamelessly behind on this thread! I have been on the go like crazy lately. My young one is home sick today so I finally have a second to try to catch up while she is sleeping. 
The program I use is called Sew What Pro and it's $60. Very simple and basic and can be used with any fonts you purchase. 
Ok...back to try I catch up some more.


----------



## NiniMorris

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I think I might merge the two.    A ruffle joy added to the bottom of the hem.
> 
> Question:
> 
> I would like to make the bottom edge of the shirt have the lettuce edge ruffles.  If I just run it through my serger, will it naturally curl up like that with a rolled hem?  If not, how can I do that?
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'm referring to in case I'm not describing it right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!  The Suess outfit is adorable, and the stitching issues are not even noticable.  I love the shorts outfits also.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!  I'm going to get at least the 770 but am going to hold out a little and see if the quartet comes back up.  DH is a new customer there, so we can use code C11871 to get an additional 15% off!



If I am not mistaken...somewhere close to the end of the hour they mentioned it would be back in stock some time in April...


Nini


----------



## teresajoy

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I think I might merge the two.    A ruffle joy added to the bottom of the hem.
> 
> Question:
> 
> I would like to make the bottom edge of the shirt have the lettuce edge ruffles.  If I just run it through my serger, will it naturally curl up like that with a rolled hem?  If not, how can I do that?
> 
> Here's a pic of what I'm referring to in case I'm not describing it right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!  I'm going to get at least the 770 but am going to hold out a little and see if the quartet comes back up.  DH is a new customer there, so we can use code C11871 to get an additional 15% off!



Ok, I was going to try to tell you how to do that, but now that I sit down to write it, I don't know what the settings are called!!! On my machine there is a little switch type thing on the side that changes how the fabric feeds through the machine, if I put it one way, it gathers the fabric, and the other way it will stretch the fabric as it goes through the feed. You want it to stretch. 

Yah, that should clear it right up for you!!!    Sorry! Hopefully someone will come along with much clearer directions!!


----------



## Taja

teresajoy said:


> Ok, I was going to try to tell you how to do that, but now that I sit down to write it, I don't know what the settings are called!!! On my machine there is a little switch type thing on the side that changes how the fabric feeds through the machine, if I put it one way, it gathers the fabric, and the other way it will stretch the fabric as it goes through the feed. You want it to stretch.
> 
> Yah, that should clear it right up for you!!!    Sorry! Hopefully someone will come along with much clearer directions!!



Differential feed. 

You're going to need to make some samples. Different fabrics react differently to the settings. You can make a lettuce edge without differential feed by stretching the facbric gently in front of and behind the presser foot simultaneously. Adjusting the tension--tightening it a bit, also can be helpful. These options work well with fabrics with good recovery.

That's why I have sample books for all of my machines! It minimizes some of the guesswork--but not all of it.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

NiniMorris said:


> If I am not mistaken...somewhere close to the end of the hour they mentioned it would be back in stock some time in April...
> 
> 
> Nini



Good to know thanks!  I think I'm leaning more towards the 770 again though.  I just can't decide.  



teresajoy said:


> Ok, I was going to try to tell you how to do that, but now that I sit down to write it, I don't know what the settings are called!!! On my machine there is a little switch type thing on the side that changes how the fabric feeds through the machine, if I put it one way, it gathers the fabric, and the other way it will stretch the fabric as it goes through the feed. You want it to stretch.
> 
> Yah, that should clear it right up for you!!!    Sorry! Hopefully someone will come along with much clearer directions!!



Thanks!  That does help.  



Taja said:


> Differential feed.
> 
> You're going to need to make some samples. Different fabrics react differently to the settings. You can make a lettuce edge without differential feed by stretching the facbric gently in front of and behind the presser foot simultaneously. Adjusting the tension--tightening it a bit, also can be helpful. These options work well with fabrics with good recovery.
> 
> That's why I have sample books for all of my machines! It minimizes some of the guesswork--but not all of it.



Thanks to you also.  I was wanting to do it on the edge of the Jessie shirt, but I don't want to mess it up.  So, I'll think of something else.  Like was suggested, I want to cut off the white part at the bottom so that the blue goes right into the skirt.  I thought the lettuce edge might be cute.  I'll have to think about it some more.  Thanks again!


----------



## ivey_family

Trying to get caught up before it's time to jump again!



cogero said:


> Emotions Skirt for Miss C



Chiara - Everything is wonderful!  I love the cupcake/Test Track outfit, too, but this Mickey one is my favorite!



tinkbell13 said:


> 8 of the 9 Canadian Mickey shirts for our trip:



These shirts are terrific!  Have a great trip!



mphalens said:


> Hat shirt with the Fish pants:



These are all great, but the Hat outfit is my favorite!  You are SO fast, I'm jealous!



morganmmommy said:


> Love all the Dr. Suess stuff!!!!!
> 
> Finished a few projects yesterday!!!
> 
> Brianna's Minnie Mouse dress is finished!!  She is going to wear it to BBB.  She said when she gets bigger she is going to make me one too



I already said how cute this is the first time, but you can't hear that too often, right?    Have a great trip!



dianemom2 said:


>



All the outfits are great!  I LOVE those pockets on the shorts!  But this dress is completely adorable!  I saved the pic for future inspiration!



ariekannairb said:


>



Very pretty!  The girl and the dress!  



Jaaaacki said:


> While I'm at it, here is my finished Lorax dress.  I'm so pleased with how this turned out!!!  This is the Grace pattern and the fit is great!



Wow!  What amazing colors and embroidery!  Beautiful!



Meshell2002 said:


> Here's DD new outfit for spring. Once again knit fabric cause it's her favorite!



Super cute!  I'd wear that!  



mandy92 said:


> Cinderella pink mice dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie dress (my first applique with my se400 - it's not as "clean" as I'd like it to be, but I LOVE the rest of the dress!)



Both of these dresses are adorable!

Regards,
C.


----------



## billwendy

You are all just so incredible!!

How were all the Dr Seuss celebrations? Did anyone see the Lorax yet?

Finally got my embroidery machine back from the shop. I will forever use prewound bobbins!!!! I tried to wind my own when I ran out of prewound, and some thread got sucked down into the bobbin winder area!!! We tried but couldnt figure out how to get to that area ourselves. Lesson learned! I dont think we will use the same repair shop again - we think they sent the machine out anways, and they were kinda rude to Bill when he picked it up - they couldnt believe that someone had tried to open the machine up!!!!

Sorry, I dont comment as much - Im sill on, just not typing - Tigger is hogging up all my time! When will he learn NOT to do something?????? I think he is part goat or something - this puppy can JUMP!!!!!!


----------



## ivey_family

Sandi S said:


>



That sounds lovely!  Can't wait to see pics!



smile5sunshine said:


> I'm so happy with how this turned out! It looks just like it did in my head! (Don't you just love it when that happens?)
> 
> Okay, that's enough blathering on from me. I can't wait to see what everyone else keeps coming up with!



That IS the best - when something matches the idea in your head!  Great job!  It turned out very cute!



maplevale said:


> *My First Dis creation!*
> 
> 
> I am SOO happy with how it turned out.  Her little sis (9 months) has a matching outfit.



Very clever!  It really turned out nicely - very Cindy!



abcangie87 said:


> Love your stuff, two q's for you...where'd you get the Peter Pan fabric? And how did you do the Animal Kingdom logo/pic thing? My MIL has two embroidery machines, but I dont think she knows how to digitize. I certainly don't know how to do that. Anyone have a link to something that tells me HOW to turn something into a digital file that would work on MILs machine?



Hi, and welcome!  Those are my outfits.  Thank you!  I bought the fabric off of ebay and the AK design from bows and clothes.  It does not stitch out perfectly, but it's not too bad.

As others have said, if you let us know what kind of machine your MIL has, we can tell you what format to purchase.



VBAndrea said:


> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:



Oh man, Andrea!  Those outfits are CUTE!  Love the pockets!  And your dd's Suess outfit is super cute, too!  I love the color/pattern choices you made!



Ok, I'm caught up again.  Anyone want to be my jump buddy?  

Regards,
C.


----------



## dan1965

Question

First of all, I have ordered my Digitizing Made Easy book and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival. 

Now for a layman's question before I actually read the book ... I'm trying to figure out how you would create an applique design.  For example, let's say I want to create an applique for a Mickey head.  Logically what I'm thinking is that you would basically create three copies of the same "design" (i.e. 3 Mickey heads with different types of stitches) and overlay them on top of each other:

Layer 1 would be the outline of the area
Layer 2 would be the tack down
Layer 3 would be the finishing embroidery
Am I totally missing the boat or does that make sense?

Thanks in advance for your help.
Dan


----------



## cogero

dan1965 said:


> Question
> 
> First of all, I have ordered my Digitizing Made Easy book and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival.
> 
> Now for a layman's question before I actually read the book ... I'm trying to figure out how you would create an applique design.  For example, let's say I want to create an applique for a Mickey head.  Logically what I'm thinking is that you would basically create three copies of the same "design" (i.e. 3 Mickey heads with different types of stitches) and overlay them on top of each other:
> 
> Layer 1 would be the outline of the area
> Layer 2 would be the tack down
> Layer 3 would be the finishing embroidery
> Am I totally missing the boat or does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Dan



That is exactly right. Layer three would be your satin stitch.


----------



## mphalens

DMGeurts said:


> Yes, I did notice...  You're gonna have to text me if it happens while we are at WDW...
> 
> Bummer about no pics yesterday... can't wait to see the ones for today!



Of course!

I got pics - and I got pics today (he wore his Lorax outfit today because "We might just go see it ya know" (we did NOT see it today, by the way)



DMGeurts said:


> AHEM!!!  I am still here and while I am gone, it is even more important that I have a moving buddy - because I can just log on from my phone if I am in the parks.  I know you all would hate to lose me in the move.
> 
> However, I am totally willing to share and we can do a 3-way???  I'll PM you my #.    That way we are all sure to make the move.



LOL - should I put the two of you in my phone together so if I text one I text you both   Hey - I'm just glad to have two people watching out for me . . . lord knows my computer and the DIS do NOT appear to be the best of friends lately!



ivey_family said:


> Trying to get caught up before it's time to jump again!
> 
> 
> 
> These are all great, but the Hat outfit is my favorite!  You are SO fast, I'm jealous!



Hey there stranger!  I was wondering where you'd gone to!  

Thanks about the Seuss outfits!  I HAVE to be fast - two boys do NOT allow me to sew for very long


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> Pictures to share!  First up (a lot of you have seen these ont he BG site) are for Jayden's BG -- a Phineas and Ferb set with appliqued pockets.  I already had the t-shirt applique set to make some shirts for my kids (which of course I have never done) and Heather was kind enough to send me the head set to use on the pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully this works -- I'm stealing a pic the mom posted b/c these are the cutest boys and way better than the model I used for the BG photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then dd's Suess outfit for today -- I wanted to do a circle skirt but was short on fabric so did a double layer twirl instead.  I am not thrilled with the applique.  First, this is a girl's medium shirt and it's a 5x7 applique.  The height of the applique is 4.5 inches   Why the designer couldn't fill the hoop is beyond me.  And I am first showing a pic so you can see how tiny the satin stitching is and how I clearly didn't cut close enough to the fabric so had all these little frays to cut (which is impossible).  I was mad I did red on red and should have outlined the red in black; however, the sating stitch doesn't go up to end of the fabric so I guess the red disguises that a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the completed set:



All of it is darling! I have that Phineus and Ferb set and I want to make something for my older boys with it.



dan1965 said:


> Question
> 
> First of all, I have ordered my Digitizing Made Easy book and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival.
> 
> Now for a layman's question before I actually read the book ... I'm trying to figure out how you would create an applique design.  For example, let's say I want to create an applique for a Mickey head.  Logically what I'm thinking is that you would basically create three copies of the same "design" (i.e. 3 Mickey heads with different types of stitches) and overlay them on top of each other:
> 
> Layer 1 would be the outline of the area
> Layer 2 would be the tack down
> Layer 3 would be the finishing embroidery
> Am I totally missing the boat or does that make sense?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Dan



I have that book. I just haven't had enough time to play with it, but it looks pretty thorough. Digitizing is on my to-do list for the summer, but I went ahead and bought some designs I wanted to use now.


----------



## teresajoy

Taja said:


> Differential feed.
> 
> You're going to need to make some samples. Different fabrics react differently to the settings. You can make a lettuce edge without differential feed by stretching the facbric gently in front of and behind the presser foot simultaneously. Adjusting the tension--tightening it a bit, also can be helpful. These options work well with fabrics with good recovery.
> 
> That's why I have sample books for all of my machines! It minimizes some of the guesswork--but not all of it.



Thanks!!!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Good to know thanks!  I think I'm leaning more towards the 770 again though.  I just can't decide.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  That does help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you also.  I was wanting to do it on the edge of the Jessie shirt, but I don't want to mess it up.  So, I'll think of something else.  Like was suggested, I want to cut off the white part at the bottom so that the blue goes right into the skirt.  I thought the lettuce edge might be cute.  I'll have to think about it some more.  Thanks again!




I'm glad it made some sense!




billwendy said:


> You are all just so incredible!!
> 
> How were all the Dr Seuss celebrations? Did anyone see the Lorax yet?
> 
> Finally got my embroidery machine back from the shop. I will forever use prewound bobbins!!!! I tried to wind my own when I ran out of prewound, and some thread got sucked down into the bobbin winder area!!! We tried but couldnt figure out how to get to that area ourselves. Lesson learned! I dont think we will use the same repair shop again - we think they sent the machine out anways, and they were kinda rude to Bill when he picked it up - they couldnt believe that someone had tried to open the machine up!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I dont comment as much - Im sill on, just not typing - Tigger is hogging up all my time! When will he learn NOT to do something?????? I think he is part goat or something - this puppy can JUMP!!!!!!



Brian and Lyddie are going to see it tomorrow for Daddy Daughter Day.   I am staying up late trying to finish her outfit for it! And can you believe I was forced to BUY designs for it??? Heather doesn't have Dr. Seuss!


----------



## VBAndrea

Thanks for all the nice compliments on Phin and Ferb and on my Suess.  The fabric on the underlayer of the twirl skirt was purchased off a clearanced bolt at Walmart for $2 yd.  I can't say I was in love with it, but at that price I also figure it will work for a lining for a bag.  It turned out perfect for this application though.  The red dot was leftovers from a remnant that I probably used in a Minnie patchwork -- I barely had enough.  I was bound and determined to use from my stash though!  

I din't get a pic of the outfit on dd, but it looked really cute on and I made it a little on the large size (sort of like her Valentine's skirt) so she can wear it next year as well.  I was really disappointed though as she said her teacher did nothing for Read Across America day.  I liked her teacher last year better -- I am hoping we have her again next year.  We had to switch campuses this year b/c the school only does a 4-6th grade class at one of the campuses and the go by the school with the most kids enrolling in 4th-6th grade.  There are no 3rd graders staying this year at the current campus but there are 5 or 6 at the other campus so I hope we switch back and then dd will have her old teacher back (she's in 1st - 3rd, it's ds that is in 4-6th).





Fruto76 said:


> I am so shamelessly behind on this thread! I have been on the go like crazy lately. My young one is home sick today so I finally have a second to try to catch up while she is sleeping.
> The program I use is called Sew What Pro and it's $60. Very simple and basic and can be used with any fonts you purchase.
> Ok...back to try I catch up some more.


This time I wrote it down in my embroidery notebook.  I will likely purchase it someday.  I've acquired a few free font sets recently (Dis being one) so it would be nice to use them).  Hope Gracie feels better.



billwendy said:


> You are all just so incredible!!
> 
> How were all the Dr Seuss celebrations? Did anyone see the Lorax yet?
> 
> Finally got my embroidery machine back from the shop. I will forever use prewound bobbins!!!! I tried to wind my own when I ran out of prewound, and some thread got sucked down into the bobbin winder area!!! We tried but couldnt figure out how to get to that area ourselves. Lesson learned! I dont think we will use the same repair shop again - we think they sent the machine out anways, and they were kinda rude to Bill when he picked it up - they couldnt believe that someone had tried to open the machine up!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I dont comment as much - Im sill on, just not typing - Tigger is hogging up all my time! When will he learn NOT to do something?????? I think he is part goat or something - this puppy can JUMP!!!!!!


See my post above -- just like Chinese NY when dd wore her dress from last year, her teacher did nothing to celebrate 

I'm glad your machine is back -- hope it wasn't too expensive.  I wind my bobbins on my regular sewing machine, not on the embroidery machine.  It's just easier that way for me and now I'm glad I do!

And I wanted to let you know I think my dogs were sitting here with me when you asked about potty training.  They were down to going in the house about once per month and since you got Tigger I have had 4 pee incidents and at least three poo ones.  I am not happy   I am home most all days with these dogs and they go outside all the time so I was not happy.

My puppies could break through most barriers so a pen worked best for us.  I caribeener (?sp) clipped the pen to the crate and that gave them more space.  I started with a nylon sided pen and they chewed the fabric on it.  I then hat to get an even more expensive metal one.  I wish you lived close by -- I would let you borrow it.  They actually loved being in their pen.  They had to be in whenever we went somewhere and they would run right in when I would "in your pen."  "Stay" and "Sit" were meaningless though  Puppies are hard work. 



teresajoy said:


> And can you believe I was forced to BUY designs for it??? Heather doesn't have Dr. Seuss!


YES I CAN!!!!  I had to buy my cat hat from someone else and it's not Heather Sue quality.  I offered to do Thing 1 and Thing 2 for the kids (as Heather has those) but ds wanted nothing to do with that.


----------



## DMGeurts

mphalens said:


> Of course!
> 
> I got pics - and I got pics today (he wore his Lorax outfit today because "We might just go see it ya know" (we did NOT see it today, by the way)



Can't wait to see!  





mphalens said:


> LOL - should I put the two of you in my phone together so if I text one I text you both   Hey - I'm just glad to have two people watching out for me . . . lord knows my computer and the DIS do NOT appear to be the best of friends lately!



Actually, I think it's going to be Michelle that has to stalk the Dis for us... because I won't actually be able to check in and watch for it.  I can be in charge next time though.  


D~


----------



## DMGeurts

ivey_family said:


> Ok, I'm caught up again.  Anyone want to be my jump buddy?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Carrie - I'd totally be your jump buddy too - but I am useless this time, unless it occurs before/after our trip.

D~


----------



## cogero

ivey_family said:


> Ok, I'm caught up again.  Anyone want to be my jump buddy?
> 
> Regards,
> C.



I'll be your jump buddy.

I am of to work on my Nerds this morning before the boy gets up.


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Are you attaching the skirt to the shirt?  Or are you planning to have them be two separate pieces?  I've done some lettuce edging before and frankly the hardest part is changing all the thread in the serger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How were all the Dr Seuss celebrations? Did anyone see the Lorax yet?
> 
> Finally got my embroidery machine back from the shop. I will forever use prewound bobbins!!!! I tried to wind my own when I ran out of prewound, and some thread got sucked down into the bobbin winder area!!! We tried but couldnt figure out how to get to that area ourselves. Lesson learned! I dont think we will use the same repair shop again - we think they sent the machine out anways, and they were kinda rude to Bill when he picked it up - they couldnt believe that someone had tried to open the machine up!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I dont comment as much - Im sill on, just not typing - Tigger is hogging up all my time! When will he learn NOT to do something?????? I think he is part goat or something - this puppy can JUMP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are too old for Seuss celebrations at school but my older dd did go to see the movie with her friends last night.  She loved it and said we need to take her sister when she comes home from the weekend retreat she's at.
> 
> Sorry that you had to take your machine in for repair.  I always wind my own bobbins on my sewing machine and my embroidery machine.  I do have a bobbin winder that I use sometimes.  It cost like $20.  It is one of the jobs that my younger dd loves to do for me.  She can wind the bobbins on the little winder machine while I am sewing or embroidering and then I give her a couple of dollars.  It is a win-win situation for us.  That is a shame that they were rude to you at the repair shop.  I guess they don't care if they get repeat business!
> 
> Having a new puppy is as much work as having a new baby!  It doesn't take too long before it gets easier though.  The first 8 or 10 weeks were the hardest.  Our dog was slow to housebreak but we didn't have any problems with chewing.  You still need to post a better picture of your new baby!
Click to expand...


----------



## cogero

okay I am helping the thread move along 

Sorry if you saw these already.

Here is the shirt I made for J to wear to school for National Pig Day on Thursday.






Here is for Crazy hat day in celebration of Dr. Suess' Birthday.






Js school has something planned for everyday of March. It is their version of MArch Madness and it is cute for the kids.

I need to make a set of Jammies for next Friday since it is Pajama day so I am debating running to Joanns for some of the Star WArs Flannel  Though I do have some Thing Flannel but that is supposed to be earmarked for C.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> Are you attaching the skirt to the shirt?  Or are you planning to have them be two separate pieces?  I've done some lettuce edging before and frankly the hardest part is changing all the thread in the serger.




I am planning on attaching the skirt.  Tell me how you do your lettuce edge please.    And believe it or not, threading my serger is not too bad.  I guess I'm just used to it.  I'd love to get one of the fancy ones with the air threader...a girl can dream!


----------



## VBAndrea

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I am planning on attaching the skirt.  Tell me how you do your lettuce edge please.    And believe it or not, threading my serger is not too bad.  I guess I'm just used to it.  I'd love to get one of the fancy ones with the air threader...a girl can dream!



I just set my serger on the rolled hen settings and then I stretch the fabric as it feeds in (it says to stretch from the front and the back, but I just stretch it in the front).  I have found that store bought t's do not lettuce edge well.  The knits I buy with a lot of stretch in them do great.  So just keep that it mind that if the knit fabric doesn't have a lot of stretch it won't lettuce edge as well as a knit that stretches well.  I just practiced on some t's that I had cut up for rags to start with.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Finally got my embroidery machine back from the shop. I will forever use prewound bobbins!!!! I tried to wind my own when I ran out of prewound, and some thread got sucked down into the bobbin winder area!!! We tried but couldnt figure out how to get to that area ourselves. Lesson learned! I dont think we will use the same repair shop again - we think they sent the machine out anways, and they were kinda rude to Bill when he picked it up - they couldnt believe that someone had tried to open the machine up!!!!
> !



I had that happen on my regular machine, but I was able to get it out before it was too bad. I usually use the little sidewinder, since I read that the bobbin winder on the machines is the first to go. 

I know you work in my area, the Sewing Machine Doctor on Rt. 2 is closing. She's 50%off from March 1-15, if you think you need to stop by for something. And Stony Brook Sew in Vac just moved over to the Fairfax shopping Center. They have Brother machines. And then there is Hayes further north on Concord Pike.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

VBAndrea said:


> I just set my serger on the rolled hen settings and then I stretch the fabric as it feeds in (it says to stretch from the front and the back, but I just stretch it in the front).  I have found that store bought t's do not lettuce edge well.  The knits I buy with a lot of stretch in them do great.  So just keep that it mind that if the knit fabric doesn't have a lot of stretch it won't lettuce edge as well as a knit that stretches well.  I just practiced on some t's that I had cut up for rags to start with.



Thanks!  There is a good 2-3 inches that I can take off the bottom.  I might just trial it out closer to the bottom and if it lettuces up well, then great, and if not, then I'll do something different for the edge.

On that note, I never dreamed that I'd ever have the occasion to make the word lettuce into a verb!


----------



## Jennygt

My sil has a sewing machiene that can do this but she says that she does not have embriodery cards with diney on them. where can I buy these cards? Can I also get the "walt font?" Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cogero

Most of the designs on this thread are not on cards. They are designs purchased and downloaded from digitizers online.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> Most of the designs on this thread are not on cards. They are designs purchased and downloaded from digitizers online.



Your machine doesn't take cards? I can use both brother and white in mine. I have a few Disney cards, but I haven't used them in some time. I can also use a USB. I guess I thought most machines can use cards as thier are companies like Dakota that sell them.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Jennygt said:


> My sil has a sewing machiene that can do this but she says that she does not have embriodery cards with diney on them. where can I buy these cards? Can I also get the "walt font?" Thanks for the advice!



What kind of machine does she have?


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> Your machine doesn't take cards? I can use both brother and white in mine. I have a few Disney cards, but I haven't used them in some time. I can also use a USB. I guess I thought most machines can use cards as thier are companies like Dakota that sell them.



Mine takes cards. I have never used them on mine. I have never even used the built in Disney designs on my machine


----------



## dianemom2

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> I am planning on attaching the skirt.  Tell me how you do your lettuce edge please.    And believe it or not, threading my serger is not too bad.  I guess I'm just used to it.  I'd love to get one of the fancy ones with the air threader...a girl can dream!


I do mine just like Andrea wrote below.  I have a rolled hem switch on my Bernina and it is very easy to change over to it.  My machine isn't too bad to thread if I can do the pulling the thread through method.  But if my thread breaks I always have to get out my manual and follow all the directions.  I also would love one of the air threading machines but they are so expensive!  And my Bernina works like a dream!

If you are planning to trim off the white part on the t-shirt, I would start by playing with the lettuce edging on the strip that you remove from the t-shirt.  That way, if you aren't happy with how it turns out you can just turn up the bottom of the shirt and make a new hem and you haven't wasted or ruined anything.





VBAndrea said:


> I just set my serger on the rolled hen settings and then I stretch the fabric as it feeds in (it says to stretch from the front and the back, but I just stretch it in the front).  I have found that store bought t's do not lettuce edge well.  The knits I buy with a lot of stretch in them do great.  So just keep that it mind that if the knit fabric doesn't have a lot of stretch it won't lettuce edge as well as a knit that stretches well.  I just practiced on some t's that I had cut up for rags to start with.



That is interesting that your store bought t-shirts don't lettuce edge as well as the ones you sew.  I haven't done enough sewing with knits to know that.  You've made the Olivia pattern a bunch of times right?  I think that it is really cute and a great way to use knits.   I can't buy the pattern yet because I promised myself that the next new pattern I try would be something from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book.


----------



## Jennygt

SallyfromDE said:


> What kind of machine does she have?



she has a viking.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Jennygt said:


> she has a viking.



Oh gosh, I don't know anything about a viking to be much help. Is she able to download a design from a site to either a card or usb? My old machine, I didn't have usb, I had to download designs to a card, then use the card in the machine.


----------



## SallyfromDE

cogero said:


> Mine takes cards. I have never used them on mine. I have never even used the built in Disney designs on my machine



I get what your saying now. I mis understood.


----------



## billwendy

Sally - we went to the new Sew and Vac. Last time, when my serger needed to be fixed we went to Hayes. It was never the same after we got it back, so we decided to give the Sew and Vac a try. They were kinda rude to Billy, so Im not sure we will go back there again. And they charged $151...not sure what  kind of price that is, but we didnt get any new parts or anything, just taking out the thread.


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> LOL - should I put the two of you in my phone together so if I text one I text you both   Hey - I'm just glad to have two people watching out for me . . . lord knows my computer and the DIS do NOT appear to be the best of friends lately!







DMGeurts said:


> Actually, I think it's going to be Michelle that has to stalk the Dis for us... because I won't actually be able to check in and watch for it.  I can be in charge next time though.
> 
> D~



I'm here   I should be doing my month end close for work but since I am running some reports I figured I could check in here


----------



## ivey_family

mphalens said:


> Hey there stranger!  I was wondering where you'd gone to!
> 
> Thanks about the Seuss outfits!  I HAVE to be fast - two boys do NOT allow me to sew for very long



I *totally* understand!  My only solid sewing time is late at night, which is fine since I'm a night owl anyway.  Unfortunately, my kids are not.  At all.  So most mornings, I deeply regret sewing late.  I love my kids to death, but at 6:30AM, I'm not so happy to see them!  




DMGeurts said:


> Carrie - I'd totally be your jump buddy too - but I am useless this time, unless it occurs before/after our trip.
> 
> D~



No worries!  I'm so excited for you all!  Remember back when you were thinking about a trip with your friend and her dd?  Then you changed your mind and booked with your girls for March.  (Yes, I have a strangely good memory for details.  Weird, I know.  )  Anyway, I think God knew you were gonna need some "Happy Place" time right about now when you originally picked your dates.  

In case I don't get a chance to say so later, have a FABULOUS time!!



cogero said:


> I'll be your jump buddy.



Oh, yay!  Thanks!  

So, I'm off to work on nursing covers.  2 down, 58 to go.  

Regards,
C.


----------



## tinkbell13

Its been a busy week. DH and I cleared out space in a room in the basement and I moved my machines. Now they each have their own table/desk and I have a bit more room to lay stuff out. DH thinks I need a rolling table so I can roll it over to my work area when I am there and then roll it out of the way when I am finished. I'm just happy that I don't have to run down and up the stairs every time I have to press something.

Finished the last of the shirts for our trip today. Last actually planned one at least, I might still try and sneak a couple more in tomorrow or later this week. Just have my bag that I desperately want to finish. That should have been done today too, but our power went out here for a few hours today. Thankfully I had just finished one of the shirts for the nieces so no damage was done.


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Sally - we went to the new Sew and Vac. Last time, when my serger needed to be fixed we went to Hayes. It was never the same after we got it back, so we decided to give the Sew and Vac a try. They were kinda rude to Billy, so Im not sure we will go back there again. And they charged $151...not sure what  kind of price that is, but we didnt get any new parts or anything, just taking out the thread.



I've never really dealt with either place. I stopped in Sew and Vac, and I don't know the woman's name, but she does come across with an attitude. There is a lady there named Bunni that is really good to work with. I''ve been told, that these places usually clean the machines (which is around $100) when they do the repairs. Just a guess. 

 I always went to the store on Kirkwood and she's closing. But she wasn't always cheap either. My mothers regular machine was acting up before she passed away, so I took it to be fixed. Come to find out, she had the wrong foot on it, for a machine we didn't even own. I've no clue where that came from. So neither one of us even thought to look at that. They cleaned it and put a new foot on it and it was about $100.


----------



## graceesmom

*QUESTION*

Anyone know where I can buy the font with the fab 5 sort of built into the letters as shown in the shirt linked below?  I can't seem to find it, but I'm not sure I'm even using the correct search terms.

Thanks.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/7580775...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

btw - I've been enjoying messing around with the free trial of embird and hopefully will post some pics of what I've been doing soon.  Thanks to all of you on here who have been so helpful!


----------



## Sandi S

cogero said:


> okay I am helping the thread move along
> 
> Sorry if you saw these already.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for J to wear to school for National Pig Day on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is for Crazy hat day in celebration of Dr. Suess' Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js school has something planned for everyday of March. It is their version of MArch Madness and it is cute for the kids.
> 
> I need to make a set of Jammies for next Friday since it is Pajama day so I am debating running to Joanns for some of the Star WArs Flannel  Though I do have some Thing Flannel but that is supposed to be earmarked for C.



Cute! I just got some of the Star Wars flannel as well as some of the Star Wars cotton today. I'll have to post some pics when I get to my other computer. The flannel made up cute in long PJ shorts.

J's has a really good sale on the flannel and character stuff right now.



VBAndrea said:


> I just set my serger on the rolled hen settings and then I stretch the fabric as it feeds in (it says to stretch from the front and the back, but I just stretch it in the front).  I have found that store bought t's do not lettuce edge well.  The knits I buy with a lot of stretch in them do great.  So just keep that it mind that if the knit fabric doesn't have a lot of stretch it won't lettuce edge as well as a knit that stretches well.  I just practiced on some t's that I had cut up for rags to start with.



Lettuce hems work best on lighter weight, highly stretchy knits (like jersey or ITY knits). I also like to use Wooly Nylon when I do a rolled hem - makes up really pretty in the variegated colors.



SallyfromDE said:


> Your machine doesn't take cards? I can use both brother and white in mine. I have a few Disney cards, but I haven't used them in some time. I can also use a USB. I guess I thought most machines can use cards as thier are companies like Dakota that sell them.



I only use USB (I have a Bernina Deco 340.) and rarely a built-in design. My machine can take cards, but I don't even have any. There are so many cute designs to download out there. I have Embird and have toyed with digitizing my own, but I need more time to do it - like this summer.



graceesmom said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy the font with the fab 5 sort of built into the letters as shown in the shirt linked below?  I can't seem to find it, but I'm not sure I'm even using the correct search terms.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7580775...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> btw - I've been enjoying messing around with the free trial of embird and hopefully will post some pics of what I've been doing soon.  Thanks to all of you on here who have been so helpful!



I love the way the word Disney is done on that shirt - I have not seen that in any of my Disney embroidery searches, so if someone finds it, I want to know where too.

I bought a number of things I plan to use for trip projects today, but first I have to get DD fixed up for gymnastics leotards, a bag for gymnastics, a bag for cheerleading, and more PJ long shorts for the big boys. THEN, I can get back to the two projects I cut for myself a few days ago.


----------



## Jaaaacki

graceesmom said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy the font with the fab 5 sort of built into the letters as shown in the shirt linked below?  I can't seem to find it, but I'm not sure I'm even using the correct search terms.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7580775...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> btw - I've been enjoying messing around with the free trial of embird and hopefully will post some pics of what I've been doing soon.  Thanks to all of you on here who have been so helpful!



It looks like it used to be sold in this shop http://www.etsy.com/listing/33456364/mickey-and-friends-embroidery-design

Maybe you can convo them.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> You've made the Olivia pattern a bunch of times right?


If "two" translates to a bunch!  I have only made two shirts with it.  I really need to do some dresses b/c dd loves knit dresses with leggings.  I have some knit purchased already to make just one dress, so I really should put that on my to do list this week.

Tricia is the one who has made tons of Olivias.

And the only thing I've made out of the book is the Insa.  I think my dd is too old for a Feliz now.  I was to try the trousers, but I heard they are a bit trickier. Oh -- I also made the Riviera leggings, but I think I got that pattern with the Laguna skirt (which I haven't made yet either because tracing that pattern scares me!).



tinkbell13 said:


> Its been a busy week. DH and I cleared out space in a room in the basement and I moved my machines. Now they each have their own table/desk and I have a bit more room to lay stuff out. DH thinks I need a rolling table so I can roll it over to my work area when I am there and then roll it out of the way when I am finished. I'm just happy that I don't have to run down and up the stairs every time I have to press something.
> 
> Finished the last of the shirts for our trip today. Last actually planned one at least, I might still try and sneak a couple more in tomorrow or later this week. Just have my bag that I desperately want to finish. That should have been done today too, but our power went out here for a few hours today. Thankfully I had just finished one of the shirts for the nieces so no damage was done.


Yay on your space!

Yay on the the great shirts (geez you made a lot of those!)!

Yay on the power outage being kind enough to wait until you were done!

I had a power outage right after a placement stitch or tack down stitch was completed.  I was so happy that it went out in a place I could easily get back to.


----------



## dianemom2

graceesmom said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy the font with the fab 5 sort of built into the letters as shown in the shirt linked below?  I can't seem to find it, but I'm not sure I'm even using the correct search terms.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/7580775...=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade
> 
> btw - I've been enjoying messing around with the free trial of embird and hopefully will post some pics of what I've been doing soon.  Thanks to all of you on here who have been so helpful!



Pretty sure that is from Glitzy Stitches on Etsy but I looked in her shop and I don't see it.  You might try sending her a message asking if it was her design.


----------



## look1angel

Posted this on the wrong board 



look1angel said:


> I'm a beginner at this so all the advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> I'm looking to purchase an embroidery machine so I can begin making Disney baby items for my "one day I hope to be a grandma soon" event
> 
> I've looked at the Brother combo sewing/embroidery machine, that seemed like an idea, about $490.
> Then there was just the embroidery machine with the USB port for about $700 I like the idea of getting graphics from the internet so I'm sure to go with a machine with the USB port.
> I don't want to spend more that $700 & hope for that amount I can a decent machine to do some really cute projects.
> 
> I have a very, very old Singer sewing machine (Genie#354)  It's on it's last stitch  so the combo machine seems ideal.
> 
> Or, should I get a new sewing machine for about $150.00 & splurge on the embroidery one?
> 
> I'm looking at this as a small investment because $700 is ALOT of money
> 
> I came across the Quattro 2; watched the video; was so excited until...$9000.00!!!
> 
> Do you know how many trips to Disney I could take on that?
> It sure was nice though
> 
> So back to reality   I searched, read a few reviews but figured this would be the place to turn too.


----------



## cogero

The Brother SE-400 is a combo machine and is what I started with. The one drawback is that it only accomodates 4 x 4 designs. The advice is to get the biggest hoop you can afford to avoid hoop envy.

I believe the Singer Futura does 4 x 4 and 6 x 10 but no 5 x 7 and is a combo machine. I am not sure what that runs.

I started with an SE-400 and it is a good little machine. I upgraded to a PE-700 rather quickly due to hoop envy and then moved to a Brother Duetta which is a combo and does up to 6 x 10.

It is really a matter of preference. MY 770 is in the shop and I am loving the embroidery on my Duetta again. I do like having one machine doing embroidery while I do sewing at the same time though.


----------



## look1angel

cogero said:


> The Brother SE-400 is a combo machine and is what I started with. The one drawback is that it only accomodates 4 x 4 designs. The advice is to get the biggest hoop you can afford to avoid hoop envy.
> 
> I believe the Singer Futura does 4 x 4 and 6 x 10 but no 5 x 7 and is a combo machine. I am not sure what that runs.
> 
> I started with an SE-400 and it is a good little machine. I upgraded to a PE-700 rather quickly due to hoop envy and then moved to a Brother Duetta which is a combo and does up to 6 x 10.
> 
> It is really a matter of preference. MY 770 is in the shop and I am loving the embroidery on my Duetta again. I do like having one machine doing embroidery while I do sewing at the same time though.



Wow, 4X4 does seem kinda small. 

What kind of problems are you having with the Brother PE-700?  Could I put a 6x10 on the PE-700?  I can download images from the net with this one right?


----------



## cogero

The max size on the 770 is 5 x 7. I have had my 770 for a year and it had over 2.5 million stitches. I was getting a birds nest of thread so I brought it for service. It was the first time with a problem.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*this is my 1st knot dress,i'll be using this pattern again! it was so fun! i used the Simplicity 2171-Sarah Rose pattern...the Angelina Ballerina fabric was a remnant from Hancock's the chenille and white border are from a vintage bedspread & a dust ruffle.




book and headband with removable flower...
i used my last gift bag for her other gifts ,so i made a cinch bag with a window valance and elastic and used the headband for the 'bow'!




 thanks for looking...we're off to see the birthday girl! 
*


----------



## Sandi S

Jaaaacki said:


> It looks like it used to be sold in this shop http://www.etsy.com/listing/33456364/mickey-and-friends-embroidery-design
> 
> Maybe you can convo them.



I went ahead and convoed the shop - I have a project in mind I want this for.



VBAndrea said:


> If "two" translates to a bunch!  I have only made two shirts with it.  I really need to do some dresses b/c dd loves knit dresses with leggings.  I have some knit purchased already to make just one dress, so I really should put that on my to do list this week.
> 
> Tricia is the one who has made tons of Olivias.
> 
> And the only thing I've made out of the book is the Insa.  I think my dd is too old for a Feliz now.  I was to try the trousers, but I heard they are a bit trickier. Oh -- I also made the Riviera leggings, but I think I got that pattern with the Laguna skirt (which I haven't made yet either because tracing that pattern scares me!).
> 
> 
> Yay on your space!
> 
> Yay on the the great shirts (geez you made a lot of those!)!
> 
> Yay on the power outage being kind enough to wait until you were done!
> 
> I had a power outage right after a placement stitch or tack down stitch was completed.  I was so happy that it went out in a place I could easily get back to.



I have made quite a few of the Farbenmix/Studio Tantrum patterns - love them. Don't let the tracing hold you back.


----------



## Sandi S

I found the Disney word file...instant download here


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> I found the Disney word file...instant download here



It looks like Glitzy Stitches has opened her own web store.  I have been very happy with all the designs I have purchase from her.  I can't wait to see how this one stitches out.  I think it is so cute!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

dianemom2 said:


> I do mine just like Andrea wrote below.  I have a rolled hem switch on my Bernina and it is very easy to change over to it.  My machine isn't too bad to thread if I can do the pulling the thread through method.  But if my thread breaks I always have to get out my manual and follow all the directions.  I also would love one of the air threading machines but they are so expensive!  And my Bernina works like a dream!
> 
> If you are planning to trim off the white part on the t-shirt, I would start by playing with the lettuce edging on the strip that you remove from the t-shirt.  That way, if you aren't happy with how it turns out you can just turn up the bottom of the shirt and make a new hem and you haven't wasted or ruined anything.
> 
> 
> That is interesting that your store bought t-shirts don't lettuce edge as well as the ones you sew.  I haven't done enough sewing with knits to know that.  You've made the Olivia pattern a bunch of times right?  I think that it is really cute and a great way to use knits.   I can't buy the pattern yet because I promised myself that the next new pattern I try would be something from the Sewing Clothes Kids Love book.



Thanks again for the tips!  I have a Bernina serger also, and love it!  I'll just try it down lower before I do the real hem.  Thanks!



tinkbell13 said:


> Its been a busy week. DH and I cleared out space in a room in the basement and I moved my machines. Now they each have their own table/desk and I have a bit more room to lay stuff out. DH thinks I need a rolling table so I can roll it over to my work area when I am there and then roll it out of the way when I am finished. I'm just happy that I don't have to run down and up the stairs every time I have to press something.
> 
> Finished the last of the shirts for our trip today. Last actually planned one at least, I might still try and sneak a couple more in tomorrow or later this week. Just have my bag that I desperately want to finish. That should have been done today too, but our power went out here for a few hours today. Thankfully I had just finished one of the shirts for the nieces so no damage was done.



Congrats on the new space!  The shirts are wonderful.  

I love that Disney font.  I'm still on the fence about buying an embroidery machine though.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is my 1st knot dress,i'll be using this pattern again! it was so fun! i used the Simplicity 2171-Sarah Rose pattern...the Angelina Ballerina fabric was a remnant from Hancock's the chenille and white border are from a vintage bedspread & a dust ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> book and headband with removable flower...
> i used my last gift bag for her other gifts ,so i made a cinch bag with a window valance and elastic and used the headband for the 'bow'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking...we're off to see the birthday girl!
> *



Super cute!  She's a lucky girl!


----------



## TarzansKat

Hi, folks!  I'm new to this thread, and I hope you can offer me some suggestions.

My mother passed away almost two years ago, and in recent cleaning out, we've come across her sewing machines and fabric.   All I could think of was how she used to make some of our baby clothes, and remembered about this thread and the awesome Disney stuff you do here.

I'm just wondering...how do I even start?  What is a good project to start with? I have a friend who quilts, but I don't know if I am ready for something so ambitious! 

The most knowledge I have is the one home ec class I remember from high school and making a fleece hat at Joann's a few years ago.

Help me! Please.


----------



## Sandi S

Welcome, Tarzankat! There are a lot of good tutorials on the web, plus Simplicity patterns have some especially simple, beginner-oriented patterns. I learned a lot from Pattern Review when I first started. As far as clothing goes, elastic waits skirts are easy and pretty rewarding.


----------



## dianemom2

TarzansKat said:


> Hi, folks!  I'm new to this thread, and I hope you can offer me some suggestions.
> 
> My mother passed away almost two years ago, and in recent cleaning out, we've come across her sewing machines and fabric.   All I could think of was how she used to make some of our baby clothes, and remembered about this thread and the awesome Disney stuff you do here.
> 
> I'm just wondering...how do I even start?  What is a good project to start with? I have a friend who quilts, but I don't know if I am ready for something so ambitious!
> 
> The most knowledge I have is the one home ec class I remember from high school and making a fleece hat at Joann's a few years ago.
> 
> Help me! Please.


Hello and welcome to the group!  We have a few ladies in the group who've only been sewing for less than a year and they can make some amazing outfits and bags.  Most people on here start out by making something relatively easy like a pair of pajama pants.  Many people love the Easy Fit pants by CarlaC on the You Can Make This website.  Her patterns are downloadable and are like a complete sewing tutorial with a ton of pictures.  My other advise is to watch a couple of youtube videos about how to thread and operate the machine.  Get some fabric scraps and just play around with sewing some seams so that you get comfortable with the machine.  You may get frustrated at first but you just have to stick with it and before you know it, you will be sewing up some beautiful things.  I love sewing because it is a craft where you can begin something and see it through to the end all in a relatively short time.  I don't have patience for crafts that take months and months to finish.


----------



## TarzansKat

Sandi S said:


> Welcome, Tarzankat! There are a lot of good tutorials on the web, plus Simplicity patterns have some especially simple, beginner-oriented patterns. I learned a lot from Pattern Review when I first started. As far as clothing goes, elastic waits skirts are easy and pretty rewarding.



Thanks for the link!  I appreciate it and the advice. 



dianemom2 said:


> Hello and welcome to the group!  We have a few ladies in the group who've only been sewing for less than a year and they can make some amazing outfits and bags.  Most people on here start out by making something relatively easy like a pair of pajama pants.  Many people love the Easy Fit pants by CarlaC on the You Can Make This website.  Her patterns are downloadable and are like a complete sewing tutorial with a ton of pictures.  My other advise is to watch a couple of youtube videos about how to thread and operate the machine.  Get some fabric scraps and just play around with sewing some seams so that you get comfortable with the machine.  You may get frustrated at first but you just have to stick with it and before you know it, you will be sewing up some beautiful things.  I love sewing because it is a craft where you can begin something and see it through to the end all in a relatively short time.  I don't have patience for crafts that take months and months to finish.



Thank you for the warm welcome!  I would love to learn how to make pajama pants, as I have some little ones (7 year old and 19 months) and that could be a lot of fun.


----------



## VBAndrea

TarzansKat said:


> Hi, folks!  I'm new to this thread, and I hope you can offer me some suggestions.
> 
> My mother passed away almost two years ago, and in recent cleaning out, we've come across her sewing machines and fabric.   All I could think of was how she used to make some of our baby clothes, and remembered about this thread and the awesome Disney stuff you do here.
> 
> I'm just wondering...how do I even start?  What is a good project to start with? I have a friend who quilts, but I don't know if I am ready for something so ambitious!
> 
> The most knowledge I have is the one home ec class I remember from high school and making a fleece hat at Joann's a few years ago.
> 
> Help me! Please.


I agree with Diane -- pajamas are a good way to start and patterns from YouCanMakeThis.com are the way to go.  Carla C's patterns are indeed like mini sewing lessons.  I have bought other patterns on YCMT and most are very good, but Carla's are really detailed.  The Easy Fit pants are awesome and the Portrait Peasant is also easy and makes great nightgowns.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is my 1st knot dress,i'll be using this pattern again! it was so fun! i used the Simplicity 2171-Sarah Rose pattern...the Angelina Ballerina fabric was a remnant from Hancock's the chenille and white border are from a vintage bedspread & a dust ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> book and headband with removable flower...
> i used my last gift bag for her other gifts ,so i made a cinch bag with a window valance and elastic and used the headband for the 'bow'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking...we're off to see the birthday girl!
> *


Oh Beth!  I think this is my favorite out of everything you have ever made.  I am crazy about the chenille -- and that vintage white fabric looks gorgeous too -- what a great combo of fabrics!  Happy B-day to your sweetie!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Super cute!  She's a lucky girl!



I Agree, 

That is a really cute gift set.

WAY TMTQ - I've been gone TOO long....Everything looks so great as usual really great inspiration.

I have missed you guys bunches.  I finally ordered my PE770 and 1034D tonight, should only be a couple of weeks before it makes here and then my appliqué envy can be subsided.....can't wait.

Also placed a few large fabric orders from Fabric dot com, Hobby Lobby and Joanns.  So I should be set for quite a while. 

?  Has anyone here ever used the PolyStar thread from MR Vac and Mrs Sew?  It's embroidery thread by the way. Just wondering.  If not I'll be the Test Dummy cause I just ordered it.

I'll post pictures of everything when it all gets here....

I have 23+ customs to do for DD - her wish list for our August Trip.....can't wait to get started....


----------



## hedge333

To the OP that wanted to start sewing. I'm in two months down the road from where you are now. I remembered a lot from watching my mom as a kid but most of what I'm doing now is from watching you tube videos and picture tutorials. The first two things I did were an apron with a box pleat and a  knot dress. I used bargain bin material so I didn't care if I messed up or not. 3 months later, I have completed more aprons, 3 knot dresses, 3 pillow case dresses (I think a pillow case dress would be a great starter project and there are tons of tutorials on the web) ,ruffle socks, a ruffle drawstring backpack (I'll post pics tomorrow when both of them are done) I'm really enjoying sewing and my girls think that it's cool that I can make things for them. In fact my 5 yo has requested a Rapunzel outfit for her 6th bday party in June. I told her we would start looking for something. She said, "We'll just go get some fabric and you can just make me something, Mommy." So before you know it you'll be sewing all the time.

After seeing everyone's shorts on here, I attempted some shorts for my dds to wear on our trip in April. I had the fabric left over from some shirts I wonder undered at Christmas. I'm really pleased with how they came out. 




Here they are with their Minnie shirt.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
Here is the front:




Here is the back:





Getting ready to do a couple Kyoko dresses & the snugfitting peasant dress.
 Lots of really cute stuff way TMTQ!!!


----------



## Sandi S

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to do a couple Kyoko dresses & the snugfitting peasant dress.
> Lots of really cute stuff way TMTQ!!!



That is beautiful!


----------



## Jaaaacki

RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to do a couple Kyoko dresses & the snugfitting peasant dress.
> Lots of really cute stuff way TMTQ!!!



Amazing work!!!


----------



## tchrrx

I am also new to sewing.  My DD11 asked for a sewing machine for Christmas for several years.  I kept putting her off b/c I didn't want to have to figure out how to help her!  Needless to say, she's only made one pillow on it.  I, on the other hand, have made two doll dresses, a lunch bag, a pair of pajamas (I think the shirt is a bit snug, but it's a button up.  I couldn't have DD try it on beforehand b/c it's a birthday present.  I'll just have her wear a tank top under it and leave it open if it's too tight.), and a cross-over bag for our surprise trip in less than two weeks!

I also tried to make a strip skirt for DD with some of the leftover material.  It is pretty cute, but it is a bit bulky on her hips.  Is there an easy fix for this since it's already all sewn?  I didn't know whether or not I could somehow dart it/pleat it at this point or not.  Also, if I do add darts/pleats, where do they go?  Thanks!

I can't believe that after sewing for only two months, I am now craving an embroidary machine!


----------



## SallyfromDE

look1angel said:


> Posted this on the wrong board



I think different then most of the others here. Way back when the Brother 180D first came out, my Mother had purchased it for $500, what they were going for. She had been wanting to do machine embroidery for years. Well, she didn't like it. I ended up using the machine. And like everyone says, quickly had hoop envy. I sold her machine and bought the 780D. I look it from my Mothers experience. She didn't like it, and that was a huge expense. I made quite a few things on the 4X4. 

Alot of the ladies here, got their machines from QVC or HSN. But if you go to a regular sewing store, find out thier trade in policy. In the store I bought mine (the embroidery was too old to trade in ), you had a year to trade up to another machine. In fact, that's how I got my sewing machine. Mine bit the dust, and I purchased a machine that had been traded in. I love it!! Otherwise, the same machine would have been over my budget. 

I like having separate machines. Thankfully, my sewing and emb both use the same bobbins, or I'd be forever confused. But I just think if something were wrong with one, I'd still have the other. Or "both" would have to be serviced. I don't think I'd like the taking it apart for sewing, quilting, embroider. Which isn't a big deal, just a personal problem. 

Since you have been sewing, make sure you get a good machine. One that is sturdy. I bought the Brother CS6000i (which I loved btw), and it the whole bobbin contraption collapsed in 2 months. A total waste of $200. That's when I got my Janome. 

There are a few ladies here that started with the machine you mentioned. Chiara and I think maybe Teresa. And they seemed to really like it. Until they upgraded. 

The 770 is a 5X7 field. Anything larger, you would go to the combo machines, which you've discovered is pretty pricey. Someday when money is no object, that will be in my future.


----------



## dianemom2

hedge333 said:


> After seeing everyone's shorts on here, I attempted some shorts for my dds to wear on our trip in April. I had the fabric left over from some shirts I wonder undered at Christmas. I'm really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their Minnie shirt.


Those turned out great!  You must be so happy with your accomplishments.  In just a few months you've gone from a non-sewer to being able to make such cute things!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:


That dress is just beautiful!  I love the appliques in the front and back!  I don't know how you get those large appliques to line up and look so beautiful when you have to rehoop them.  I have never tried it because it scares me!  Congratulations on selling a bunch of your stuff and adding to the Disney fund.



tchrrx said:


> I also tried to make a strip skirt for DD with some of the leftover material.  It is pretty cute, but it is a bit bulky on her hips.  Is there an easy fix for this since it's already all sewn?  I didn't know whether or not I could somehow dart it/pleat it at this point or not.  Also, if I do add darts/pleats, where do they go?  Thanks!
> 
> I can't believe that after sewing for only two months, I am now craving an embroidary machine!



Sewing is definitely addicting!  For me it is because each project ends so quickly and you feel successful and satisfied with what you've made so quickly.  I LOVE  my embroidery machine so I definitely understand why you are wishing for one!

Can you post a picture of the skirt?  It would be easier to give some advice if we could see a picture.  In the future when you make a strip work skirt, it helps to taper the strips and make them narrower at the top and wider on the bottom.  That gets rid of some of the bulk at the top.  Stripwork and patchwork skirts are a great way to use up leftover material.


----------



## TarzansKat

VBAndrea said:


> I agree with Diane -- pajamas are a good way to start and patterns from YouCanMakeThis.com are the way to go.  Carla C's patterns are indeed like mini sewing lessons.  I have bought other patterns on YCMT and most are very good, but Carla's are really detailed.  The Easy Fit pants are awesome and the Portrait Peasant is also easy and makes great nightgowns.



Thank you for the link, I appreciate it!  I will definitely check out that website and patterns. 



hedge333 said:


> To the OP that wanted to start sewing. I'm in two months down the road from where you are now. I remembered a lot from watching my mom as a kid but most of what I'm doing now is from watching you tube videos and picture tutorials. The first two things I did were an apron with a box pleat and a  knot dress. I used bargain bin material so I didn't care if I messed up or not. 3 months later, I have completed more aprons, 3 knot dresses, 3 pillow case dresses (I think a pillow case dress would be a great starter project and there are tons of tutorials on the web) ,ruffle socks, a ruffle drawstring backpack (I'll post pics tomorrow when both of them are done) I'm really enjoying sewing and my girls think that it's cool that I can make things for them. In fact my 5 yo has requested a Rapunzel outfit for her 6th bday party in June. I told her we would start looking for something. She said, "We'll just go get some fabric and you can just make me something, Mommy." So before you know it you'll be sewing all the time.



Thank you for your response!  I am so excited that you mention the pillow case dresses because I have four nieces and I would love, love, love to make them dresses! 



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Here is the front:



LOVE it!


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

VBAndrea said:


> I agree with Diane -- pajamas are a good way to start and patterns from YouCanMakeThis.com are the way to go.  Carla C's patterns are indeed like mini sewing lessons.  I have bought other patterns on YCMT and most are very good, but Carla's are really detailed.  The Easy Fit pants are awesome and the Portrait Peasant is also easy and makes great nightgowns.
> 
> 
> Oh Beth!  I think this is my favorite out of everything you have ever made.  I am crazy about the chenille -- and that vintage white fabric looks gorgeous too -- what a great combo of fabrics!  Happy B-day to your sweetie!


* TY, i love the chenille too! i keep my eye out for it at the thrift store!! the bottom border fabric/dust ruffle,is tone on tone { i'm sure there is a name for that but no idea what it is} and has a ribbon like cotton trim sewn into a design on it,i think i will use some of that for the bodice on Avery's easter dress,i have some easter egg fabric so maybe another know dress and she can use the same white shirt under it i have 5 easter dresses to make so i need to start asap!!! 
 ~Beth~ *


----------



## miprender

tinkbell13 said:


> Finished the last of the shirts for our trip today. Last actually planned one at least, I might still try and sneak a couple more in tomorrow or later this week. Just have my bag that I desperately want to finish. That should have been done today too, but our power went out here for a few hours today. Thankfully I had just finished one of the shirts for the nieces so no damage was done.



Those shirts are adorable!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> thanks for looking...we're off to see the birthday girl!



Love all the pictures!



Sandi S said:


> I found the Disney word file...instant download here



Thanks for the link...that is adorable.



TarzansKat said:


> Hi, folks!  I'm new to this thread, and I hope you can offer me some suggestions.
> 
> My mother passed away almost two years ago, and in recent cleaning out, we've come across her sewing machines and fabric.   All I could think of was how she used to make some of our baby clothes, and remembered about this thread and the awesome Disney stuff you do here.
> 
> I'm just wondering...how do I even start?  What is a good project to start with? I have a friend who quilts, but I don't know if I am ready for something so ambitious!
> 
> The most knowledge I have is the one home ec class I remember from high school and making a fleece hat at Joann's a few years ago.
> 
> Help me! Please.



 I started sewing a little less than 2 years ago and I am fully addicted and made all matching outfits for us on our trip last July.



hedge333 said:


> To the OP that wanted to start sewing. I'm in two months down the road from where you are now. I remembered a lot from watching my mom as a kid but most of what I'm doing now is from watching you tube videos and picture tutorials. The first two things I did were an apron with a box pleat and a  knot dress. I used bargain bin material so I didn't care if I messed up or not. 3 months later, I have completed more aprons, 3 knot dresses, 3 pillow case dresses (I think a pillow case dress would be a great starter project and there are tons of tutorials on the web) ,ruffle socks, a ruffle drawstring backpack (I'll post pics tomorrow when both of them are done) I'm really enjoying sewing and my girls think that it's cool that I can make things for them. In fact my 5 yo has requested a Rapunzel outfit for her 6th bday party in June. I told her we would start looking for something. She said, "We'll just go get some fabric and you can just make me something, Mommy." So before you know it you'll be sewing all the time.
> 
> After seeing everyone's shorts on here, I attempted some shorts for my dds to wear on our trip in April. I had the fabric left over from some shirts I wonder undered at Christmas. I'm really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their Minnie shirt.



Those shorts are adorable. What pattern is this?



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to do a couple Kyoko dresses & the snugfitting peasant dress.
> Lots of really cute stuff way TMTQ!!!



I've been following your launch on FB and love that dress.


----------



## PurpleEars

I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.

I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!


----------



## Sandi S

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



How was it?

We are five months away from our first day at Disney - so excited! I was up late last night finalizing our ADR and planning out the daily itinerary. After all, I have to plan the clothes!


----------



## hedge333

Miprender-I found a tutorial for shorts with a hem tie but couldn't figure it out so I used her simpler tutorial. Here is url of the tutorial www.craftpassion.com/2011/06/sewing-kid-shorts-with-pocket-pattern.html


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



Welcome Home!  its was so wonderful to meet you and your DH! sorry it was so quick and short....Megan ended up not feeling very good during dinner, we both woke up sick with colds the next morning!

hope you had a wonderful time!  and thank you again for the blankets for the orphanage, means a lot to me!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



Welcome Home!  its was so wonderful to meet you and your DH! sorry it was so quick and short....Megan ended up not feeling very good during dinner, we both woke up sick with colds the next morning!

hope you had a wonderful time!  and thank you again for the blankets for the orphanage, means a lot to me!!!


for those of you who signed up last year to help with our blanket project I am still trying to get ahold of the mom of Brit...we keep playing phone tag, hope to find out when we can start up the blankets again this week!  
will let you know when I get the info!!!

thanks!


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkerbell3747 said:


> WAY TMTQ - I've been gone TOO long....Everything looks so great as usual really great inspiration.
> 
> I have missed you guys bunches.  I finally ordered my PE770 and 1034D tonight, should only be a couple of weeks before it makes here and then my appliqué envy can be subsided.....can't wait.
> 
> Also placed a few large fabric orders from Fabric dot com, Hobby Lobby and Joanns.  So I should be set for quite a while.
> 
> ?  Has anyone here ever used the PolyStar thread from MR Vac and Mrs Sew?  It's embroidery thread by the way. Just wondering.  If not I'll be the Test Dummy cause I just ordered it.
> 
> I'll post pictures of everything when it all gets here....
> 
> I have 23+ customs to do for DD - her wish list for our August Trip.....can't wait to get started....


Congrats on ordering your machines!  You are going to have so much fun making your customs   I have never tried that thread -- if it's embroidery hopefully it works just fine.  Please post pics of all your fabric once it arrives.    I can't wait to see everything you got.



hedge333 said:


> After seeing everyone's shorts on here, I attempted some shorts for my dds to wear on our trip in April. I had the fabric left over from some shirts I wonder undered at Christmas. I'm really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their Minnie shirt.


Very cute!



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to do a couple Kyoko dresses & the snugfitting peasant dress.
> Lots of really cute stuff way TMTQ!!!


Awesome!



PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!


Welcome back!  I hope you get a chance to post some pics.


----------



## cogero

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



Welcome Home.



mommy2mrb said:


> Welcome Home!  its was so wonderful to meet you and your DH! sorry it was so quick and short....Megan ended up not feeling very good during dinner, we both woke up sick with colds the next morning!
> 
> hope you had a wonderful time!  and thank you again for the blankets for the orphanage, means a lot to me!!!
> 
> 
> for those of you who signed up last year to help with our blanket project I am still trying to get ahold of the mom of Brit...we keep playing phone tag, hope to find out when we can start up the blankets again this week!
> will let you know when I get the info!!!
> 
> thanks!


Let me know I have everything here to make them LOL.


----------



## dianemom2

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.



I hope you had a wonderful trip!  Welcome back!


----------



## tinkbell13

I lost all my quotes . . . again. Grrr. I'm probably going to miss someone, so let me apologize in advance.

RubberDuckyRanch - Wow! That dress is spectacular!

hedge333 - Those shorts are perfect Minnie shorts! They go great with the shirt.

tinkerbell3747 - Yay for ordering your machine! You won't regret it at all. And yay for ordering fabric! Hope you will post pics when it arrives.

PurpleEars - Welcome home! Hope you had a fabulous time!

I hope to have pictures up later today of my messenger bag for the parks. I just have to finish the strap first. I still might be able to squeeze a couple more shirts in too! 3 more sleeps till we leave!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I was in JoAnns last week and saw this, thought I'd give it a try since I have a coupon. Has anyone else tried it? 






Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is. 











I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).






I bought extra strapping, so I could make a loop on the back, since some of the rides have hooks for hanging. Went to go get it, got sidetracked and forgot. So I'm kicking myself over that. Remember, perfectionist. I still have to make the strap, but I had to order sliders. Sometimes Kirsta likes to wear the bags around her waist, so extra strap will give her some flexibility. 

And just because:






It was taken the day after I got laid off. So it was a happy day.


----------



## cogero

Sally I love seeing a picture of you and I had to go look for the puckering. I love the Ariel Bag. That is a great use of the cord.


----------



## mommy2mrb

cogero said:


> Welcome Home.
> 
> 
> Let me know I have everything here to make them LOL.



thanks Chiara...I will !!!!


----------



## TarzansKat

miprender, Thanks for the welcome!

I also love that Ariel bag.  Super cute. 

I got a sewing book from my library of how to make easy bags.  I'm going to take a look through it and see if it scares me.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



WELCOME BACK!!!



VBAndrea said:


> Congrats on ordering your machines!  You are going to have so much fun making your customs   I have never tried that thread -- if it's embroidery hopefully it works just fine.  Please post pics of all your fabric once it arrives.    I can't wait to see everything you got.



Thanks I will!  I will probably take a few pics to show everything I can't wait until it gets here.  Kind of scared though.....I have a lot of work to do.  Yes the thread is embroidery thread.  The listing on the site says it was created to perfectly match the original brother thread. Lots of good reveiws and lots of colors (126 colors for about $220.00)



tinkbell13 said:


> I lost all my quotes . . . again. Grrr. I'm probably going to miss someone, so let me apologize in advance.
> 
> tinkerbell3747 - Yay for ordering your machine! You won't regret it at all. And yay for ordering fabric! Hope you will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> I hope to have pictures up later today of my messenger bag for the parks. I just have to finish the strap first. I still might be able to squeeze a couple more shirts in too! 3 more sleeps till we leave!



Thanks! and I am ubber excited.  What pattern are you using for your messanger.  Think I might need to make DD one for our trip.  You must be SO excited. I hope you have fun!!! Lots of Pixie Dust too



SallyfromDE said:


> I was in JoAnns last week and saw this, thought I'd give it a try since I have a coupon. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought extra strapping, so I could make a loop on the back, since some of the rides have hooks for hanging. Went to go get it, got sidetracked and forgot. So I'm kicking myself over that. Remember, perfectionist. I still have to make the strap, but I had to order sliders. Sometimes Kirsta likes to wear the bags around her waist, so extra strap will give her some flexibility.
> 
> And just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken the day after I got laid off. So it was a happy day.



Love this bag!  The Fabric is so pretty and I still can't see the puckering its beautiful to me.....

Which pattern/tut did you use? 



TarzansKat said:


> miprender, Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I also love that Ariel bag.  Super cute.
> 
> I got a sewing book from my library of how to make easy bags.  I'm going to take a look through it and see if it scares me.



WELCOME!

Don't let the book scare you .  I've only been sewing for 1 year inspired by the members of this thread.  Everyone here is so supportive and helpful.  Sure there will be hiccups in every project ( at least there are for me) but for the most part I'm pleased and proud of my work when I am done and You'll learn so much here.  Jump in start slow and don't hesitate to ask questions.....


----------



## harleykarolynmom

I bought a surger from craiglist i mentioned to the seller I was also looking for a embroidery machine she recently contacted me about selling her old one the surger works great and she even said she would give me lessons on the surger if needed she is asking $900 just had it serviced and it is a Bernina 165E sewing/embroidery sewing machine please help me decide?  she wants me to come and see it working before I totally decide and she will et me make payments she only lives like 2 miles from me


----------



## mandi224

I am in love with the Shadow Man dress. My daughter has asked for the shadow man from Princess and the Frog a few times and I can not find an embroidery design for it.

The Ariel bag is great. I had to look really hard for the puckering..and I am not even sure I found it.


----------



## dianemom2

harleykarolynmom said:


> I bought a surger from craiglist i mentioned to the seller I was also looking for a embroidery machine she recently contacted me about selling her old one the surger works great and she even said she would give me lessons on the surger if needed she is asking $900 just had it serviced and it is a Bernina 165E sewing/embroidery sewing machine please help me decide?  she wants me to come and see it working before I totally decide and she will et me make payments she only lives like 2 miles from me


I looked around a little bit on Craigslist and Ebay but couldn't find great details on this machine.   I believe it is an older machine and that the largest embroidery field is 6x8.  Most designs come in 4x4, 5x7 and 6x10 sizes so you wouldn't be able to do the largest designs.  Also based on what I saw on ebay, her price seems a tad on the high side but not too much.  A lot of people on here buy the embroidery only Brother PE770 which seems to run around $700 (is that right everybody ????) and can do up to a 5x7 design.  I think you'd have to decide if you want an older machine that is an embroidery/sewing machine or a new machine that is embroidery only.



SallyfromDE said:


> I was in JoAnns last week and saw this, thought I'd give it a try since I have a coupon. Has anyone else tried it?


I've never used that stabilizer before.  I will be interested to see how it works out for you.  The purse is great!   It looks so cute!  Did you use the pattern from Dog Under My Desk?  I've made two of her two zip hipsters and I really like the pattern.  I've never embroidered the front panel before but I have had an idea of how I'd like to do one with an embroidered front.


----------



## RMAMom

SallyfromDE said:


> I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).
> 
> I bought extra strapping, so I could make a loop on the back, since some of the rides have hooks for hanging. Went to go get it, got sidetracked and forgot. So I'm kicking myself over that. Remember, perfectionist. I still have to make the strap, but I had to order sliders. Sometimes Kirsta likes to wear the bags around her waist, so extra strap will give her some flexibility.
> 
> And just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken the day after I got laid off. So it was a happy day.



The bag is beautiful, I don't see any puckering and that is one happy woman in that photo.



TarzansKat said:


> miprender, Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I also love that Ariel bag.  Super cute.
> 
> I got a sewing book from my library of how to make easy bags.  I'm going to take a look through it and see if it scares me.



If you sign up for the YCMT.com newsletter they will send you a free small purse / bag pattern. It was the first bag I ever made and after I finished it I was hooked on making bags.



I haven't sewn in what seems like forever so today I followed a tutorial that I found on line last year and forgot about until I saw it on pintrest a few days ago. This morning I made fabric Easter Eggs






[/IMG]

Once I got the hang of it, it went quickly and was a fun project to use up some scraps.
I found the tutorial here
http://retro-mama.blogspot.com/2009/03/easter-is-in-air.html


----------



## nowellsl

RMAMom said:


> If you sign up for the YCMT.com newsletter they will send you a free small purse / bag pattern.



I went to YCMT.com and it's the Chung family blog   Is that right?!


----------



## tricia

nowellsl said:


> I went to YCMT.com and it's the Chung family blog   Is that right?!



Its actually www.youcanmakethis.com but we all shorten it to YCMT on this board.


----------



## nowellsl

tricia said:


> Its actually www.youcanmakethis.com but we all shorten it to YCMT on this board.



Ahhh, thanks!


----------



## Meshell2002

harleykarolynmom said:


> I bought a surger from craiglist i mentioned to the seller I was also looking for a embroidery machine she recently contacted me about selling her old one the surger works great and she even said she would give me lessons on the surger if needed she is asking $900 just had it serviced and it is a Bernina 165E sewing/embroidery sewing machine please help me decide?  she wants me to come and see it working before I totally decide and she will et me make payments she only lives like 2 miles from me



I don't know a whole lot about that particular Bernina model (mine is a 180 and it is 10 years old I'm guessing that one is older than mine) but my Bernina only takes .art file types. These are harder to find AND you must have embroidery software that is compatible in order to buy other file types and convert them to use them on a machine that uses .art file types

You will spend at least $300-400 on a magic box & software to go from a common file type such as .dst or .pes to the .art or something similar if the machine doesn't use a card

That probably doesn't help when added to the $900 price tag....unless she is including the software.

Definately check and see if this machine needs .art file types....that is something I didn't know about when I bought my machine 10 years ago and it has been a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## tinkbell13

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).


That is a cute bag! I love the cord material for the exterior. Adds a little something extra to the bag. And I don't see the puckering at all.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks! and I am ubber excited.  What pattern are you using for your messanger.  Think I might need to make DD one for our trip.  You must be SO excited. I hope you have fun!!! Lots of Pixie Dust too


I loosely based the kids' messenger bags on a tutorial I saw online but made changes to add pockets and different sizes that would fit them better. I am making one for myself (must finish my bag, must finish my bag!) that I came up with myself. It is a different style and has pockets that I like better than the ones I have been doing. I hope to finish it tonight so I can put pics up. I am super excited as it is only 3 more sleeps! DH isn't helping either being that he is super excited too. BIL is in the same vote. We are worse than kids!  Must go now and finish at least one of my work projects today so I can finish my bag.


----------



## dianemom2

I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.





Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.


----------



## NiniMorris

dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.





Did you use the tutorial from Carla C's blog?  The Scientific Seamstress....



Nini


----------



## VBAndrea

SallyfromDE said:


> I was in JoAnns last week and saw this, thought I'd give it a try since I have a coupon. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought extra strapping, so I could make a loop on the back, since some of the rides have hooks for hanging. Went to go get it, got sidetracked and forgot. So I'm kicking myself over that. Remember, perfectionist. I still have to make the strap, but I had to order sliders. Sometimes Kirsta likes to wear the bags around her waist, so extra strap will give her some flexibility.
> 
> And just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken the day after I got laid off. So it was a happy day.


I have tried that tear away -- I think you will have to be the guinea pig for it and let us know how you like it.

I love the bag and I really like it in the corduroy.  I have no idea why, but I have never thought of doing a bag in corduroy and after seeing yours I want one!!!  I still need to get that pattern.  And I think your vine looks great   I *think* I see where the pucker is but would have never noticed it had you not said it bothered you.  Trust me, it will go completely unnoticed.

I like your photo!  I like seeing what everyone looks like.  I have my pic as my avatar on the BG board so you have to go there to see me (then again I posted a pic of me on D's ptr without makeup on ).



RMAMom said:


> I haven't sewn in what seems like forever so today I followed a tutorial that I found on line last year and forgot about until I saw it on pintrest a few days ago. This morning I made fabric Easter Eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Once I got the hang of it, it went quickly and was a fun project to use up some scraps.
> I found the tutorial here
> http://retro-mama.blogspot.com/2009/03/easter-is-in-air.html


Very cute and looks like a great scrap user-upper   I have to laugh though that you say it seems like you haven't sewn in forever.  I think you must sew in your sleep with all the projects you get done!



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.


I think it looks really fabulous and I know your niece will love it.  

Stay tuned -- I'm about to post an Olivia that you inspired me to do!


----------



## VBAndrea

Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.


----------



## SallyfromDE

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Love this bag!  The Fabric is so pretty and I still can't see the puckering its beautiful to me.....
> 
> Which pattern/tut did you use?
> 
> :



It's from Dog Under My Desk. 



dianemom2 said:


> I looked around a little bit on Craigslist and Ebay but couldn't find great details on this machine.   I believe it is an older machine and that the largest embroidery field is 6x8.  Most designs come in 4x4, 5x7 and 6x10 sizes so you wouldn't be able to do the largest designs.  Also based on what I saw on ebay, her price seems a tad on the high side but not too much.  A lot of people on here buy the embroidery only Brother PE770 which seems to run around $700 (is that right everybody ????) and can do up to a 5x7 design.  I think you'd have to decide if you want an older machine that is an embroidery/sewing machine or a new machine that is embroidery only.
> 
> 
> I've never used that stabilizer before.  I will be interested to see how it works out for you.  The purse is great!   It looks so cute!  Did you use the pattern from Dog Under My Desk?  I've made two of her two zip hipsters and I really like the pattern.  I've never embroidered the front panel before but I have had an idea of how I'd like to do one with an embroidered front.



The second time around was much easier. I like this pattern, but I've been thinking of this one:http://thecreativethimble.com/cart/..._id=43&zenid=8dfc2b2eb692c0bafe52a4c18f5125eb

Make a basic bag, then change the front while your on vacation.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Wow, I don't read the thread for a few days and now there's so many cute outfits and the 'bag'.  I need that pattern...

I haven't sewn any clothes for at least 3 weeks so on Saturday I made these play pants for one of my granddaughters.  I don't really like the cut of the pants...they are cropped and very loose fitting.  I added the ruffle to make them more girly looking.  I need a new pattern I think.  When taking the picture I kept asking Maggie to look over her shoulder at Grammy...but she kept turning around and showing me her ruffles




Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr

Oh...I almost forgot...I had read either on here or on someone's PTR about the passport books.  I found a 2012 Disney passport book and gave it to my daughter on Sunday for her birthday for our trip this fall.   I have learned some much from you ladies from sewing to travel and now this great planning book.  Thanks!
Sheila


----------



## Sandi S

Meshell2002 said:


> I don't know a whole lot about that particular Bernina model (mine is a 180 and it is 10 years old I'm guessing that one is older than mine) but my Bernina only takes .art file types. These are harder to find AND you must have embroidery software that is compatible in order to buy other file types and convert them to use them on a machine that uses .art file types
> 
> You will spend at least $300-400 on a magic box & software to go from a common file type such as .dst or .pes to the .art or something similar if the machine doesn't use a card
> 
> That probably doesn't help when added to the $900 price tag....unless she is including the software.
> 
> Definately check and see if this machine needs .art file types....that is something I didn't know about when I bought my machine 10 years ago and it has been a bit of a nuisance.



You can convert .ART files with Embird.


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> How was it?





mommy2mrb said:


> Welcome Home!  its was so wonderful to meet you and your DH! sorry it was so quick and short....Megan ended up not feeling very good during dinner, we both woke up sick with colds the next morning!
> 
> hope you had a wonderful time!  and thank you again for the blankets for the orphanage, means a lot to me!!!
> 
> 
> for those of you who signed up last year to help with our blanket project I am still trying to get ahold of the mom of Brit...we keep playing phone tag, hope to find out when we can start up the blankets again this week!
> will let you know when I get the info!!!
> 
> thanks!





VBAndrea said:


> Welcome back!  I hope you get a chance to post some pics.





cogero said:


> Welcome Home.





dianemom2 said:


> I hope you had a wonderful trip!  Welcome back!





tinkbell13 said:


> PurpleEars - Welcome home! Hope you had a fabulous time!





SallyfromDE said:


> I was in JoAnns last week and saw this, thought I'd give it a try since I have a coupon. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).





tinkerbell3747 said:


> WELCOME BACK!!!



Thanks for the welcome home wishes! It was super nice to meet up with Lisa and Megan. I am sorry to hear that you were not feeling well after!

Overall, we had a wonderful trip! It was a little bit cool the second half of the trip (mind you, still quite a bit warmer than home!) We were at Disneyland for Mardi Gras, so we got to celebrate in New Orleans style. Mardi Gras is not a big deal at home so it was a new experience for us (we do Strove Tuesday supper but no "celebrations"). We also got into Disneyland for the Leap Year celebration. We got in line at around 5:45 and we waited half an hour to get into the park. We received a button each for being there! We were in San Deigo for part of the trip too so we visited the Zoo. It has been on my "to visit" list for the last 15 years! I need to sort through the pictures in the next few days.



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.



Hopefully the next rendition will work out better for you. Mind you, I thought this dress looks quite nice!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.



It looks great. Hopefully the pocket will work out well.



GrammytoMany said:


> Wow, I don't read the thread for a few days and now there's so many cute outfits and the 'bag'.  I need that pattern...
> 
> I haven't sewn any clothes for at least 3 weeks so on Saturday I made these play pants for one of my granddaughters.  I don't really like the cut of the pants...they are cropped and very loose fitting.  I added the ruffle to make them more girly looking.  I need a new pattern I think.  When taking the picture I kept asking Maggie to look over her shoulder at Grammy...but she kept turning around and showing me her ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Oh...I almost forgot...I had read either on here or on someone's PTR about the passport books.  I found a 2012 Disney passport book and gave it to my daughter on Sunday for her birthday for our trip this fall.   I have learned some much from you ladies from sewing to travel and now this great planning book.  Thanks!
> Sheila



That's such a cute story with the ruffles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## teresajoy

VBAndrea said:


> YES I CAN!!!!  I had to buy my cat hat from someone else and it's not Heather Sue quality.  I offered to do Thing 1 and Thing 2 for the kids (as Heather has those) but ds wanted nothing to do with that.



Little stinker!  The ones I had to buy were pretty good, but I really prefer the way Heather does it! (plus, I'm just not use to buying designs!)



cogero said:


> Here is for Crazy hat day in celebration of Dr. Suess' Birthday.



I love these!!! National pig day?? Who knew?



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> On that note, I never dreamed that I'd ever have the occasion to make the word lettuce into a verb!





tinkbell13 said:


>



Love these!



Jennygt said:


> she has a viking.



Heather (froufrou by heathersue) has a Viking Designer 1, she uses floppy disks in hers (it's pretty old!). I have a Viking Rose that takes cards. You can buy blank cards for the Rose and a card reader, then you can download designs from the online digitizers (like FrouFroubyHeathersue).




TarzansKat said:


> Hi, folks!  I'm new to this thread, and I hope you can offer me some suggestions.
> 
> My mother passed away almost two years ago, and in recent cleaning out, we've come across her sewing machines and fabric.   All I could think of was how she used to make some of our baby clothes, and remembered about this thread and the awesome Disney stuff you do here.
> 
> I'm just wondering...how do I even start?  What is a good project to start with? I have a friend who quilts, but I don't know if I am ready for something so ambitious!
> 
> The most knowledge I have is the one home ec class I remember from high school and making a fleece hat at Joann's a few years ago.
> 
> Help me! Please.



I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. I am so glad though that you want to learn to sew!!! I would start with CarlaC's Portrait Peasant top. And, come here and ask any questions you have! 




SallyfromDE said:


> There are a few ladies here that started with the machine you mentioned. Chiara and I think maybe Teresa. And they seemed to really like it. Until they upgraded.



I liked my Brother 270D (except that it is a pain in the behind to thread!) I was still using it up until the other week when something went out of wack! I have the Brother 770 too, and have been real happy with that too. 



PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



I was wondering if you were back yet! 



SallyfromDE said:


> And just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken the day after I got laid off. So it was a happy day.





nowellsl said:


> I went to YCMT.com and it's the Chung family blog   Is that right?!



Sally, I love the bag!!! I never thought to make a bag from corduroy, that looks great!!!

I love the picture of you!!! 



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.



Diane, this is beautiful!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.


Super cute!!!





Sandi S said:


> You can convert .ART files with Embird.



Are you sure about that? I'm pretty sure Heather has said it doesn't.


----------



## teresajoy

Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up! 






and one with her Daddy, because they are so cute!!!! 






This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!


----------



## miprender

I posted on D's err I mean Andrea's PTR but I got my TORSOs in and I think I scared my kids. They want to make sure I keep them downstairs
I'll have to take pictures and post later.



PurpleEars said:


> I just want to tell my friends that we are back from our So Cal trip. Actually, I got home last Wednesday night, but then I worked and then entertained a few former co-workers since I got home. Finally I got time to come back on here this evening.
> 
> I will have to look at the posts while I was away. I am sure lots of beautiful things have been posted!



 back!



hedge333 said:


> Miprender-I found a tutorial for shorts with a hem tie but couldn't figure it out so I used her simpler tutorial. Here is url of the tutorial www.craftpassion.com/2011/06/sewing-kid-shorts-with-pocket-pattern.html



Thanks... I just pinned it and will have to check it out later.



mommy2mrb said:


> for those of you who signed up last year to help with our blanket project I am still trying to get ahold of the mom of Brit...we keep playing phone tag, hope to find out when we can start up the blankets again this week!
> will let you know when I get the info!!!
> 
> thanks!



WOW I can't believe a year has gone by That was the first thing I used my serger on.



SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.



Love the bag and I couldn't see anything either. ITA with Andrea I love the look of the corduroy fabric. 



nowellsl said:


> I went to YCMT.com and it's the Chung family blog   Is that right?!



 Sorry that is too funny. Who knew



VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.


Great job



GrammytoMany said:


> Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Oh...I almost forgot...I had read either on here or on someone's PTR about the passport books.  I found a 2012 Disney passport book and gave it to my daughter on Sunday for her birthday for our trip this fall.   I have learned some much from you ladies from sewing to travel and now this great planning book.  Thanks!
> Sheila



Love the butt ruffles!


----------



## TomorrowlandFamily

I just looked through this whole thread and my mouth is hanging open!  I can't believe the creativity and talent!  I don't sew, well not like THIS, so this thread is a goldmine for me to purchase lots of character outfits for my children.  The Disney Store clothes are no comparison to this.


----------



## ariekannairb

My computer crashed and so I am just now catching up! I still haven't mastered the multi-quote but I did scroll through and there are so many cute things! I haven't had a chance to work on Disney stuff because I have been working on Easter dresses which was more pressing. I used the Ellie Dress pattern and here are my two! There are a few mistakes but I am happy with them. The green one isn't a very good photo as it was dark and I didnt have any natural light and I took the pictures with my cell phone.












I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!


----------



## dianemom2

NiniMorris said:


> Did you use the tutorial from Carla C's blog?  The Scientific Seamstress....
> 
> 
> 
> Nini



I looked at Carla C's blog for directions but I never printed them out.  I couldn't remember the exact directions when I was downstairs in my sewing room so I just winged it.  When I get around to making the Belle Simply Sweet, I will print out the directions!



VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.


Andrea- I LOVE it!  That is so cute!  I love the fabric choices and the colors are so nice.  You definitely can't tell that the pocket is on the wrong side.  I haven't worked much with knits.  Is this a pretty easy to follow pattern?  I'd really like to make something with knit fabrics.  Are those the Riviera leggings?  I love your lettuce edging.



GrammytoMany said:


> Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sheila



Sheila the little pants are adorable.  They are so pink and girly!  I love the tushie ruffles!



teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!


That outfit is great!  Sorry you had to make the Lorax so many times.  I've had things like that happen to me before too.  Make you want to just close the sewing machine (or embroidery machine) and run away from it for a little while.  I was just reading my Making Clothes Kids Love book tonight and thinking about what kind of Insa I would like to make. I still haven't decided so I am going to look at what is in my stash and hopefully that will help me determine what I make.  I can't tell from your picture, did you do a rolled hem on the top and bottom skirts?



ariekannairb said:


> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!


The Ellie dresses are awesome!  That looks like a nice pattern.  

I missed grabbing the quote about torsos.  I was just looking at buying a torso today.  What kind did you buy?  Did you get a hanging torso or one with a base?


With everything I am seeing tonight, I think I am going to have to try out my Insa pattern and maybe buy the Olivia pattern.  Who has else the Ellie pattern?  Is it different enough from the Simply Sweet or the Stripwork Jumper to purchase too?


----------



## cogero

VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.



LOve love love this



teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one with her Daddy, because they are so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!



I love the pictures. so cute.



ariekannairb said:


> My computer crashed and so I am just now catching up! I still haven't mastered the multi-quote but I did scroll through and there are so many cute things! I haven't had a chance to work on Disney stuff because I have been working on Easter dresses which was more pressing. I used the Ellie Dress pattern and here are my two! There are a few mistakes but I am happy with them. The green one isn't a very good photo as it was dark and I didnt have any natural light and I took the pictures with my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!



love the stuff.

I am curious about the Torsos too. You must post pictures.


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the welcome home wishes! It was super nice to meet up with Lisa and Megan. I am sorry to hear that you were not feeling well after!
> 
> Overall, we had a wonderful trip! It was a little bit cool the second half of the trip (mind you, still quite a bit warmer than home!) We were at Disneyland for Mardi Gras, so we got to celebrate in New Orleans style. Mardi Gras is not a big deal at home so it was a new experience for us (we do Strove Tuesday supper but no "celebrations"). We also got into Disneyland for the Leap Year celebration. We got in line at around 5:45 and we waited half an hour to get into the park. We received a button each for being there! We were in San Deigo for part of the trip too so we visited the Zoo. It has been on my "to visit" list for the last 15 years! I need to sort through the pictures in the next few days.



just colds...but not a fun trip home the next day with a cranky, tired, sick girl!

did you get to see Mickey & Minnie in their MG outfits?  we tried 4 different times and never saw them, did get photos with Tiana and Naveen though, hadn't ever met them so happy about that!

isnt the SB zoo amazing!  we actually went there for our honeymoon!
happy you had a fun trip, look forward to seeing your photos!



miprender said:


> WOW I can't believe a year has gone by That was the first thing I used my serger on.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the butt ruffles!



I know it is hard to believe.....

love butt ruffles too! miss them, always had them for megan's diaper covers


----------



## tinkbell13

Oh my, I leave for a few hours and come back to lots of posts!

The Olivia is cute. I love the colours in it.

The Easter dresses make me wish I had a little girl that I could spoil.

Love the butt ruffle pants - again, wish I had a little girl. (Not that I don't love my DS dearly, but I don't think he would wear butt ruffles! )

The Lorax skirt if fabulous!

Finally finished my messenger bag tonight. Almost forgot that I had parent council at the school but rushed home after to finish it up and finally remembered to take a picture. I winged a 'pattern' together for this one after looking at a couple of different ones in stores. Tried to take what I liked best from each one and put them all together. Along with a little something extra!
Front: The bag was orginally taller and I cut it down after piecing it together. I should have taken less off the top of the flap and more off the bottom so Tinkerbell would have been lower on the flap. You also can't really see it here, but the white material has a sparkle print across it.




Back: Wish I would have biased taped the top of the pockets so they stand out better but I'm still happy with it.




Inside: I love having pockets for stuff and made sure I had one with a zipper. 




It seems a little wide, but I am used to carrying a cross body bag that is a lot narrower (like less than half of this) but I wanted something that we could put our tablet in while in the parks if we choose to take it with us.

And I want to say that appliques and filled patterns from FrouFrou by HeatherSue have been great to work with. For this trip I have used the Canada Mickey head, pirate Mickey, pirate Minnie and Tinkerbell appliques and the filled Minnie head. I only wish I had more time to do a couple more shirts. Maybe if I can get packed by tomorrow night, I'll have time on Thursday night. Hmmm, that might work!


----------



## teresajoy

dianemom2 said:


> That outfit is great!  Sorry you had to make the Lorax so many times.  I've had things like that happen to me before too.  Make you want to just close the sewing machine (or embroidery machine) and run away from it for a little while.  I was just reading my Making Clothes Kids Love book tonight and thinking about what kind of Insa I would like to make. I still haven't decided so I am going to look at what is in my stash and hopefully that will help me determine what I make.  I can't tell from your picture, did you do a rolled hem on the top and bottom skirts?



I did a rolled hem. I had really wanted to do seam binding, but I didn't have any on hand, and I had to make this at the last minute. 



tinkbell13 said:


> Inside: I love having pockets for stuff and made sure I had one with a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a little wide, but I am used to carrying a cross body bag that is a lot narrower (like less than half of this) but I wanted something that we could put our tablet in while in the parks if we choose to take it with us.
> 
> And I want to say that appliques and filled patterns from FrouFrou by HeatherSue have been great to work with. For this trip I have used the Canada Mickey head, pirate Mickey, pirate Minnie and Tinkerbell appliques and the filled Minnie head. I only wish I had more time to do a couple more shirts. Maybe if I can get packed by tomorrow night, I'll have time on Thursday night. Hmmm, that might work!



It's so cute!!!!!

It makes me happy when people like Heather's designs!


----------



## Amyhoff

What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!


----------



## ariekannairb

Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!



AMy after I finish the girls things (just because they take more time) I am going to do my son up some cotton shorts and use plain T-shirts with iron on applique. I thought about attempting some bowling shirts but I dont know if I am ready for that yet. My 3 year old has definitely been asking me where his Disney clothes are 


I can't wait to see what others think of!


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!! I really loved doing the Shadowman dress. It went for way less than it should have. I really should have started it at a higher price. I have had so many who saw it AFTER the auction ask about it. I did finally find more skull fabric and have someone who wants a dress. I will probably make another for her but it won't be exactly the same. Then I think all my skull fabric will be gone. Working on Kyoko dresses today- cutting out the pieces & starting the embroidery. Also hope to cut out stuff for a snug fit peasant this week/weekend & Evie's Jake & the Neverland Pirates Grace dress. I have really long to do lists!  Too bad work gets in the way!


----------



## VBAndrea

teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!


Looks awesome!  I really like the appliques   And I love the Insa too -- it's great for appliques and goes together quickly.



ariekannairb said:


> My computer crashed and so I am just now catching up! I still haven't mastered the multi-quote but I did scroll through and there are so many cute things! I haven't had a chance to work on Disney stuff because I have been working on Easter dresses which was more pressing. I used the Ellie Dress pattern and here are my two! There are a few mistakes but I am happy with them. The green one isn't a very good photo as it was dark and I didnt have any natural light and I took the pictures with my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!


They turned out so pretty!  That is my dd's favorite dress as she loves the twirl -- it takes a lot of fabric though!  I started making mine with the SS bodice though b/c dd's hair gets tangled in the button.


dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I LOVE it!  That is so cute!  I love the fabric choices and the colors are so nice.  You definitely can't tell that the pocket is on the wrong side.  I haven't worked much with knits.  Is this a pretty easy to follow pattern?  I'd really like to make something with knit fabrics.  Are those the Riviera leggings?  I love your lettuce edging.
> 
> The Ellie dresses are awesome!  That looks like a nice pattern.
> 
> With everything I am seeing tonight, I think I am going to have to try out my Insa pattern and maybe buy the Olivia pattern.  Who has else the Ellie pattern?  Is it different enough from the Simply Sweet or the Stripwork Jumper to purchase too?


Thanks Diane (and everyone) for the compliments.  The Olivia is extremely easy to put together.  The only thing I did different was to sew the pocket on before putting the dress together -- the pattern has it as one of the last steps but I made it one of the first steps for ease.  You have to look close at the fabric to see the right from the wrong side so unless anyone scrutinizes the outfit you can't tell it's the wrong side.  I'll have to take a close up to show the difference.  DD is wearing the dress today and the pocket placement looks natural, so I did ok!  

And yes, those are the Riviera leggings.  The first pair I made according to pattern was too short so I did lengthen them for this set.  I put them together like easy fits and sew the crotch first.  The only difference is putting the elastic in.  

Both patterns are quick and easy.  And this knit lettuced pretty nicely so I was happy about that 

As for Ellie's twirl dress I don't recommend the pattern.  Nothing wrong at all with the pattern and great instructions and pictures, but I now just make a SS bodice and then you just do the layers in whatever measurements you want for fullness increasing as you go.  I do like the look of the bodice being a bit different, but it has a button in the back and dd's hair tangles in it so the SS works better.   I might try the bodice with a zipper for her Dorothy costume though.



tinkbell13 said:


> Finally finished my messenger bag tonight. Almost forgot that I had parent council at the school but rushed home after to finish it up and finally remembered to take a picture. I winged a 'pattern' together for this one after looking at a couple of different ones in stores. Tried to take what I liked best from each one and put them all together. Along with a little something extra!
> Front: The bag was orginally taller and I cut it down after piecing it together. I should have taken less off the top of the flap and more off the bottom so Tinkerbell would have been lower on the flap. You also can't really see it here, but the white material has a sparkle print across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a little wide, but I am used to carrying a cross body bag that is a lot narrower (like less than half of this) but I wanted something that we could put our tablet in while in the parks if we choose to take it with us.
> 
> And I want to say that appliques and filled patterns from FrouFrou by HeatherSue have been great to work with. For this trip I have used the Canada Mickey head, pirate Mickey, pirate Minnie and Tinkerbell appliques and the filled Minnie head. I only wish I had more time to do a couple more shirts. Maybe if I can get packed by tomorrow night, I'll have time on Thursday night. Hmmm, that might work!


That looks great!  I so need to make myself a purse other than a tote -- I love the tote I made myself, but I want a purse too!




Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!


Easy fits, t-shirts (see the bookmarks on page 1 for instructions on hand appliqueing) and the bowling shirt.



ariekannairb said:


> AMy after I finish the girls things (just because they take more time) I am going to do my son up some cotton shorts and use plain T-shirts with iron on applique. I thought about attempting some bowling shirts but I dont know if I am ready for that yet. My 3 year old has definitely been asking me where his Disney clothes are
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what others think of!


The bowling shirt is not hard at all.  I started sewing in the month of August (a couple of years ago) and I think I made my first Bowling Shirt in either Sept or Oct and it turned out great.  The instructions are superb.  I now make mine without the lining though and that takes just a little finagling ahead of time to get the hem line to line up with the placket -- but still easy to do.


----------



## PurpleEars

teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one with her Daddy, because they are so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!



Sorry to hear about the embroidery mishap! The outfit looks great. That's a very nice dad and daughter picture!



ariekannairb said:


> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!



Beautiful dresses!



tinkbell13 said:


> Oh my, I leave for a few hours and come back to lots of posts!
> 
> Finally finished my messenger bag tonight. Almost forgot that I had parent council at the school but rushed home after to finish it up and finally remembered to take a picture. I winged a 'pattern' together for this one after looking at a couple of different ones in stores. Tried to take what I liked best from each one and put them all together. Along with a little something extra!
> Front: The bag was orginally taller and I cut it down after piecing it together. I should have taken less off the top of the flap and more off the bottom so Tinkerbell would have been lower on the flap. You also can't really see it here, but the white material has a sparkle print across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Wish I would have biased taped the top of the pockets so they stand out better but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside: I love having pockets for stuff and made sure I had one with a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems a little wide, but I am used to carrying a cross body bag that is a lot narrower (like less than half of this) but I wanted something that we could put our tablet in while in the parks if we choose to take it with us.
> 
> And I want to say that appliques and filled patterns from FrouFrou by HeatherSue have been great to work with. For this trip I have used the Canada Mickey head, pirate Mickey, pirate Minnie and Tinkerbell appliques and the filled Minnie head. I only wish I had more time to do a couple more shirts. Maybe if I can get packed by tomorrow night, I'll have time on Thursday night. Hmmm, that might work!



Great job on the bag! Have a great trip if I don't get to "talk" to you before then!



Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!



I would say easy fits and bowling shirts. I don't line my bowling shirts so they come together very quickly.


Since my work has silly rules about using vacation days before fiscal year end (end of March), I am actually off today. I know I will be paying for this later since we also have a ton of reports to do for the end of the month! Oh well, at least I will get a little down time to recover from the trip and get back to the sewing room today.

As promised, here are some pictures from our trip:

On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!





Picture with Goofy





For Lisa - Mickey and Minnie in the Mardi Gras outfit





A picture with the leap day banner on the way out of the park (we had to leave at 8am to go back to the airport)





Thanks for looking!


----------



## dianemom2

Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!


If you don't have to worry about rushing to the potty yet, some jonjons in Disney prints would be super cute.  But if your little guy uses the potty then jonjons might be to hard to get off in time.  I remember the days of the mad dash to every potty!  You can find some pretty easy jonjon patterns too. They go together a lot like an a line dress.  I also agree with everybody else that t-shirts and easy fit shorts are a great way to go and so is the bowling shirt.  I've made tons of bowling shirts and they are not hard.  Once you do one, you hardly have to even look at the directions again.




tinkbell13 said:


> Back: Wish I would have biased taped the top of the pockets so they stand out better but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside: I love having pockets for stuff and made sure I had one with a zipper.


Super job!  I love the bag and the applique is great!  That is awesome that you were able to just wing it with the bag design and didn't use a pattern.




VBAndrea said:


> As for Ellie's twirl dress I don't recommend the pattern.  Nothing wrong at all with the pattern and great instructions and pictures, but I now just make a SS bodice and then you just do the layers in whatever measurements you want for fullness increasing as you go.  I do like the look of the bodice being a bit different, but it has a button in the back and dd's hair tangles in it so the SS works better.   I might try the bodice with a zipper for her Dorothy costume though.



I kind of got the feeling that the Ellie dress wasn't different enough to make purchasing it worthwhile.  I love the simplicity and versatility of the Simply Sweet but since I've made so MANY of them, I am starting to get tired of the pattern.   Zippers aren't very hard.  There are a couple of different methods but so far I don't have one that really prefer.

I have to go to the fabric store today to buy a couple of small things.  I am going to look at the knit fabrics while I am there.  I still haven't decided to splurge on the Olivia pattern.  They are so expensive once you add in shipping.


----------



## ariekannairb

dianemom2 said:


> If you don't have to worry about rushing to the potty yet, some jonjons in Disney prints would be super cute.  But if your little guy uses the potty then jonjons might be to hard to get off in time.  I remember the days of the mad dash to every potty!  You can find some pretty easy jonjon patterns too. They go together a lot like an a line dress.  I also agree with everybody else that t-shirts and easy fit shorts are a great way to go and so is the bowling shirt.  I've made tons of bowling shirts and they are not hard.  Once you do one, you hardly have to even look at the directions again.
> 
> 
> 
> Super job!  I love the bag and the applique is great!  That is awesome that you were able to just wing it with the bag design and didn't use a pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of got the feeling that the Ellie dress wasn't different enough to make purchasing it worthwhile.  I love the simplicity and versatility of the Simply Sweet but since I've made so MANY of them, I am starting to get tired of the pattern.   Zippers aren't very hard.  There are a couple of different methods but so far I don't have one that really prefer.
> 
> I have to go to the fabric store today to buy a couple of small things.  I am going to look at the knit fabrics while I am there.  I still haven't decided to splurge on the Olivia pattern.  They are so expensive once you add in shipping.




I NEEDED the pattern the first time. I suppose with a little searching I probably could have found out how to make hte dress for free. It isn't difficult just a bit time and fabric consuming. However, since I needed the pattern to do the first one (I didnt use it at all on the second one) I decided to go ahead and support a WAHM. It is a very easy dress though and my new ruffler foot made short work of the gathering. I couldn't imagine doing that by hand...


----------



## connie1042

Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?


----------



## lovesdumbo

WOW!!!  So many amazing things posted lately!



Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!


In addition to the easyfits and bowling shirts the bucket hat is super cute!



ariekannairb said:


> AMy after I finish the girls things (just because they take more time) I am going to do my son up some cotton shorts and use plain T-shirts with iron on applique. I thought about attempting some bowling shirts but I dont know if I am ready for that yet. My 3 year old has definitely been asking me where his Disney clothes are


I too have to say the bowling shirt really isn't that hard.  You can do it!



PurpleEars said:


> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!


LOVE all your photos but this one is really awesome!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> Since my work has silly rules about using vacation days before fiscal year end (end of March), I am actually off today. I know I will be paying for this later since we also have a ton of reports to do for the end of the month! Oh well, at least I will get a little down time to recover from the trip and get back to the sewing room today.
> 
> As promised, here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with Goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lisa - Mickey and Minnie in the Mardi Gras outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture with the leap day banner on the way out of the park (we had to leave at 8am to go back to the airport)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



enjoy your day off!

thanks for sharing the photos...esp mickey and minnie!


----------



## mphalens

Ack!  How did 6 pages pop up?!?!?!  I realized yesterday I hadn't received any emails about new posts, but haven't had a second to check in since then.

Everything is FAB-U-LOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it!

Question:
SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???


----------



## tricia

VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.



Awesome.  Glad she likes it, I find the cut on this dress is very flattering on most girls.



GrammytoMany said:


> Wow, I don't read the thread for a few days and now there's so many cute outfits and the 'bag'.  I need that pattern...
> 
> I haven't sewn any clothes for at least 3 weeks so on Saturday I made these play pants for one of my granddaughters.  I don't really like the cut of the pants...they are cropped and very loose fitting.  I added the ruffle to make them more girly looking.  I need a new pattern I think.  When taking the picture I kept asking Maggie to look over her shoulder at Grammy...but she kept turning around and showing me her ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Oh...I almost forgot...I had read either on here or on someone's PTR about the passport books.  I found a 2012 Disney passport book and gave it to my daughter on Sunday for her birthday for our trip this fall.   I have learned some much from you ladies from sewing to travel and now this great planning book.  Thanks!
> Sheila



they look really cute with the ruffles.  What pattern is it you were using?



teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up!



Pretty.  I am making a little Insa right now, love them.



ariekannairb said:


> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!



Adorable easter dresses.



tinkbell13 said:


>



Great bag.



PurpleEars said:


> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!



Glad you had a good time.  Love your pictures.


----------



## 4monkeys

Hi, My name is Amy!  It's been a while since I have been on here.... And I am getting back into the spirit. I am finishing  my daughters Wish TR and preparing to visit Florida once again. We are very  excited to volunteer at GKTW!!!

My children LOVED LOVED LOVED their special pixie dust from Allison's wish trip.  I am very excite to attempt to make some customs for this trip as well. What is the easiest for me to start with??  As I haven't sewn in a long time!

PS Everything is so precious. You all are very talented!


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Ack!  How did 6 pages pop up?!?!?!  I realized yesterday I hadn't received any emails about new posts, but haven't had a second to check in since then.
> 
> Everything is FAB-U-LOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it!
> 
> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???



Marianne I would snatch it up for that price. The only thing is that to download designs it must be hooked up to the computer it doesn't take a flash drive. 

I loved mine and my mom is enjoying it.


----------



## Dustykins

mphalens said:


> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???



Definitely!


----------



## dianemom2

ariekannairb said:


> I NEEDED the pattern the first time. I suppose with a little searching I probably could have found out how to make hte dress for free. It isn't difficult just a bit time and fabric consuming. However, since I needed the pattern to do the first one (I didnt use it at all on the second one) I decided to go ahead and support a WAHM. It is a very easy dress though and my new ruffler foot made short work of the gathering. I couldn't imagine doing that by hand...


I definitely did not mean that you shouldn't have bought the pattern.  I was asking opinions to see if it was different enough from two patterns that I already own to go ahead and buy the Ellie pattern.  It seems that it is not different enough from the Simply Sweet pattern and the stripwork jumper pattern for me to purchase the Ellie pattern too.  It is a lovely pattern and you did a fantastic job  making your two dresses.  I thought it was a nice pattern and that is why I asked for opinions from people who already own both of them.  I am sure you will be able to use the pattern over and over again which is the very best part of buying an e-pattern.



connie1042 said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?


How about one of those bibs you make with a terry cloth towel?  Although I know at 4 my girls would have totally resisted wearing any kind of bib.  Maybe instead of a bib  you could make a couple of pretty aprons.  You know the kind with the top part that would keep her nice outfits covered.



mphalens said:


> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???


I would definitely say to go for it.  I started with the se270 and I was very happy with that.  With boys having the 4x4 hoop is less of an issue because you can do polo shirts and put your design where the crest would be.  I agree that you should be able to re-sell the machine for about the same price.


----------



## CluelessDisFan

Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!


----------



## ariekannairb

dianemom2 said:


> I definitely did not mean that you shouldn't have bought the pattern.  I was asking opinions to see if it was different enough from two patterns that I already own to go ahead and buy the Ellie pattern.  It seems that it is not different enough from the Simply Sweet pattern and the stripwork jumper pattern for me to purchase the Ellie pattern too.  It is a lovely pattern and you did a fantastic job  making your two dresses.  I thought it was a nice pattern and that is why I asked for opinions from people who already own both of them.  I am sure you will be able to use the pattern over and over again which is the very best part of buying an e-pattern.
> 
> 
> How about one of those bibs you make with a terry cloth towel?  Although I know at 4 my girls would have totally resisted wearing any kind of bib.  Maybe instead of a bib  you could make a couple of pretty aprons.  You know the kind with the top part that would keep her nice outfits covered.
> 
> 
> I would definitely say to go for it.  I started with the se270 and I was very happy with that.  With boys having the 4x4 hoop is less of an issue because you can do polo shirts and put your design where the crest would be.  I agree that you should be able to re-sell the machine for about the same price.




Oh sorry I didnt mean that as angry as it sounded LOL. I was pointing out my lack of ability to sew without a pattern LOL.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Wow did I let myself get far behind! Attempting to catch up:



billwendy said:


> Finally got my embroidery machine back from the shop. I will forever use prewound bobbins!!!! I tried to wind my own when I ran out of prewound, and some thread got sucked down into the bobbin winder area!!! We tried but couldnt figure out how to get to that area ourselves. Lesson learned! I dont think we will use the same repair shop again - we think they sent the machine out anways, and they were kinda rude to Bill when he picked it up - they couldnt believe that someone had tried to open the machine up!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I dont comment as much - Im sill on, just not typing - Tigger is hogging up all my time! When will he learn NOT to do something?????? I think he is part goat or something - this puppy can JUMP!!!!!!



Glad you were able to get your machine fixed.   I found it really humorous that Tigger is living up to his namesake and BOUNCING everywhere.



ivey_family said:


> That IS the best - when something matches the idea in your head!  Great job!  It turned out very cute!
> Regards,
> C.





ivey_family said:


> I *totally* understand!  My only solid sewing time is late at night, which is fine since I'm a night owl anyway.  Unfortunately, my kids are not.  At all.  So most mornings, I deeply regret sewing late.  I love my kids to death, but at 6:30AM, I'm not so happy to see them!
> Regards,
> C.



Thank you! And I am the same way! I have to sew after my kiddos are in bed and sometimes I stay up way too late and it makes for an "interesting" morning!



VBAndrea said:


> Thanks for all the nice compliments on Phin and Ferb and on my Suess.  The fabric on the underlayer of the twirl skirt was purchased off a clearanced bolt at Walmart for $2 yd.  I can't say I was in love with it, but at that price I also figure it will work for a lining for a bag.  It turned out perfect for this application though.  The red dot was leftovers from a remnant that I probably used in a Minnie patchwork -- I barely had enough.  I was bound and determined to use from my stash though!
> 
> I din't get a pic of the outfit on dd, but it looked really cute on and I made it a little on the large size (sort of like her Valentine's skirt) so she can wear it next year as well.  I was really disappointed though as she said her teacher did nothing for Read Across America day.  I liked her teacher last year better -- I am hoping we have her again next year.  We had to switch campuses this year b/c the school only does a 4-6th grade class at one of the campuses and the go by the school with the most kids enrolling in 4th-6th grade.  There are no 3rd graders staying this year at the current campus but there are 5 or 6 at the other campus so I hope we switch back and then dd will have her old teacher back (she's in 1st - 3rd, it's ds that is in 4-6th)



I really admire you to trying to use up your stash. I REALLY need to do that.  That's a big bummer that the teacher didn't do anything special. What a stick in the mud.



cogero said:


> okay I am helping the thread move along
> 
> Sorry if you saw these already.
> 
> Here is the shirt I made for J to wear to school for National Pig Day on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is for Crazy hat day in celebration of Dr. Suess' Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Js school has something planned for everyday of March. It is their version of MArch Madness and it is cute for the kids.



I LOVE the way the suess hat turned out. How fun that there is something special everyday at your son's school.  Can't wait to see what else you make.





tinkbell13 said:


> Its been a busy week. DH and I cleared out space in a room in the basement and I moved my machines. Now they each have their own table/desk and I have a bit more room to lay stuff out. DH thinks I need a rolling table so I can roll it over to my work area when I am there and then roll it out of the way when I am finished. I'm just happy that I don't have to run down and up the stairs every time I have to press something.
> 
> Finished the last of the shirts for our trip today. Last actually planned one at least, I might still try and sneak a couple more in tomorrow or later this week. Just have my bag that I desperately want to finish. That should have been done today too, but our power went out here for a few hours today. Thankfully I had just finished one of the shirts for the nieces so no damage was done.



YAY for a new sewing setup! And your shirts look great!



Sandi S said:


> I bought a number of things I plan to use for trip projects today, but first I have to get DD fixed up for gymnastics leotards, a bag for gymnastics, a bag for cheerleading, and more PJ long shorts for the big boys. THEN, I can get back to the two projects I cut for myself a few days ago.



Wow you've got quite the project list going there! Can't wait to see what cute things you make for your DD.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *this is my 1st knot dress,i'll be using this pattern again! it was so fun! i used the Simplicity 2171-Sarah Rose pattern...the Angelina Ballerina fabric was a remnant from Hancock's the chenille and white border are from a vintage bedspread & a dust ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> book and headband with removable flower...
> i used my last gift bag for her other gifts ,so i made a cinch bag with a window valance and elastic and used the headband for the 'bow'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking...we're off to see the birthday girl!
> *



VERY cute! I love that you recycled fabrics you had already.



TarzansKat said:


> Hi, folks!  I'm new to this thread, and I hope you can offer me some suggestions.
> 
> My mother passed away almost two years ago, and in recent cleaning out, we've come across her sewing machines and fabric.   All I could think of was how she used to make some of our baby clothes, and remembered about this thread and the awesome Disney stuff you do here.
> 
> I'm just wondering...how do I even start?  What is a good project to start with? I have a friend who quilts, but I don't know if I am ready for something so ambitious!
> 
> The most knowledge I have is the one home ec class I remember from high school and making a fleece hat at Joann's a few years ago.
> 
> Help me! Please.


 
Other's will be better at pointing you in the right direction (I'm fairly new to garment construction myself) but I just wanted to say, "WELCOME!" and I can't wait to see what you come up with.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I have missed you guys bunches.  I finally ordered my PE770 and 1034D tonight, should only be a couple of weeks before it makes here and then my appliqué envy can be subsided.....can't wait.
> 
> Also placed a few large fabric orders from Fabric dot com, Hobby Lobby and Joanns.  So I should be set for quite a while.
> 
> ?  Has anyone here ever used the PolyStar thread from MR Vac and Mrs Sew?  It's embroidery thread by the way. Just wondering.  If not I'll be the Test Dummy cause I just ordered it.
> 
> I'll post pictures of everything when it all gets here....
> 
> I have 23+ customs to do for DD - her wish list for our August Trip.....can't wait to get started....



YAY for placing your orders! I bet you will be stalking the mail carrier until it all arrives! That is going to be one happy day! I can't wait to see what all 23+ customs you make!



hedge333 said:


> After seeing everyone's shorts on here, I attempted some shorts for my dds to wear on our trip in April. I had the fabric left over from some shirts I wonder undered at Christmas. I'm really pleased with how they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are with their Minnie shirt.



LOVE the shorts. They go perfectly with that Minnie shirt.



RubberDuckyRanch said:


> Hi guys! I went back to work about 2 weeks ago. My knee is not liking the rainy weather we have had. I had a launch on my FB page. Sold some things but not for what I would have liked. But it did add $500 to my Disney fund. Here is a picture of my last to go out. I had Juliet model it & this let me see how it fits on her too. I meant to do the same with the size 6.
> Here is the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to do a couple Kyoko dresses & the snugfitting peasant dress.
> Lots of really cute stuff way TMTQ!!!



The dress is just stunning! Great work. Sorry it didn't sell for as much as you would have liked, but I'm glad that you've already got another order.




SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Vine. I guess I didn't get it tight enough as she has some puckering. But she's a kid and who cares.  (just me, the perfectionist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought extra strapping, so I could make a loop on the back, since some of the rides have hooks for hanging. Went to go get it, got sidetracked and forgot. So I'm kicking myself over that. Remember, perfectionist. I still have to make the strap, but I had to order sliders. Sometimes Kirsta likes to wear the bags around her waist, so extra strap will give her some flexibility.



That's a cute bag! Love that you used the corduroy in it and I agree with everyone else that the puckering is BARELY noticeable at all.


----------



## smile5sunshine

RMAMom said:


> I haven't sewn in what seems like forever so today I followed a tutorial that I found on line last year and forgot about until I saw it on pintrest a few days ago. This morning I made fabric Easter Eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Once I got the hang of it, it went quickly and was a fun project to use up some scraps.
> I found the tutorial here
> http://retro-mama.blogspot.com/2009/03/easter-is-in-air.html



YAY for scrap projects. Cute and festive!



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.



I think this turned out lovely! Hope your niece enjoys it.



VBAndrea said:


> Since Diane thinks I've made a bunch of Olivias I decided to make one with some fabric I bought in the fall.  I actually never made the dress, but I did make two shirts.  This is my first dress and the fabric on the pocket is on the wrong side (grrr!).  It's not super noticeable, but it's wrong!  I also only did one knot on the hood since I ran out of fabric and really wanted the hood to be the stripes and not the dots.  DD loves it.  She'll wear it tomorrow -- hopefully I managed to put the pocket in an ok spot.



So CUTE!



GrammytoMany said:


> I haven't sewn any clothes for at least 3 weeks so on Saturday I made these play pants for one of my granddaughters.  I don't really like the cut of the pants...they are cropped and very loose fitting.  I added the ruffle to make them more girly looking.  I need a new pattern I think.  When taking the picture I kept asking Maggie to look over her shoulder at Grammy...but she kept turning around and showing me her ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



LOVE The butt ruffles!



PurpleEars said:


> Thanks for the welcome home wishes! It was super nice to meet up with Lisa and Megan. I am sorry to hear that you were not feeling well after!
> 
> Overall, we had a wonderful trip! It was a little bit cool the second half of the trip (mind you, still quite a bit warmer than home!) We were at Disneyland for Mardi Gras, so we got to celebrate in New Orleans style. Mardi Gras is not a big deal at home so it was a new experience for us (we do Strove Tuesday supper but no "celebrations"). We also got into Disneyland for the Leap Year celebration. We got in line at around 5:45 and we waited half an hour to get into the park. We received a button each for being there! We were in San Deigo for part of the trip too so we visited the Zoo. It has been on my "to visit" list for the last 15 years! I need to sort through the pictures in the next few days.



Late to the party, but WELCOME BACK! I'm glad to hear you had a good trip and got the chance to experience new things.



teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lydia to wear to see the Lorax movie with her Daddy on Saturday.  The embroidery files were from Very Truly Urs, I was pretty happy with the way they stitched out. I had to redo the poor Lorax three times though! The first time, I accidentally ironed Heat N Bond lite to the front of him, the second time, my bobbin thread decided to throw a fit, and the third time, neither my machine nor I messed it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one with her Daddy, because they are so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!



OH that is a precious outfit! And how sweet that she went on a "date" with her father.



miprender said:


> I posted on D's err I mean Andrea's PTR but I got my TORSOs in and I think I scared my kids. They want to make sure I keep them downstairs
> I'll have to take pictures and post later.



Yes, please post some pics because I am curious what all this "torso" business is about.



ariekannairb said:


> My computer crashed and so I am just now catching up! I still haven't mastered the multi-quote but I did scroll through and there are so many cute things! I haven't had a chance to work on Disney stuff because I have been working on Easter dresses which was more pressing. I used the Ellie Dress pattern and here are my two! There are a few mistakes but I am happy with them. The green one isn't a very good photo as it was dark and I didnt have any natural light and I took the pictures with my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!



Your Easter dresses turned out great! That reminds me that I should really get started on the ones I need to make!



tinkbell13 said:


> Finally finished my messenger bag tonight. Almost forgot that I had parent council at the school but rushed home after to finish it up and finally remembered to take a picture. I winged a 'pattern' together for this one after looking at a couple of different ones in stores. Tried to take what I liked best from each one and put them all together. Along with a little something extra!
> Front: The bag was orginally taller and I cut it down after piecing it together. I should have taken less off the top of the flap and more off the bottom so Tinkerbell would have been lower on the flap. You also can't really see it here, but the white material has a sparkle print across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back: Wish I would have biased taped the top of the pockets so they stand out better but I'm still happy with it.



I really like this bag! Tink is so cute on it and I love that it's more understated.  



Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!



I've been trying to come up with things for my 1yo boy too. So far I've just really been planning shorts with appliqued tops. I'm trying to use cool fabrics (like cotton and linen). I've also seen some people embellish overalls.



ariekannairb said:


> AMy after I finish the girls things (just because they take more time) I am going to do my son up some cotton shorts and use plain T-shirts with iron on applique. I thought about attempting some bowling shirts but I dont know if I am ready for that yet. My 3 year old has definitely been asking me where his Disney clothes are
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what others think of!



I bet you will do just fine with the bowling shirts! 



connie1042 said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?



what about making an apron??? I know it's bigger than a bib, but you can make them really cute and then it would offer full coverage of her clothes and not be so baby-ish?



4monkeys said:


> Hi, My name is Amy!  It's been a while since I have been on here.... And I am getting back into the spirit. I am finishing  my daughters Wish TR and preparing to visit Florida once again. We are very  excited to volunteer at GKTW!!!
> 
> My children LOVED LOVED LOVED their special pixie dust from Allison's wish trip.  I am very excite to attempt to make some customs for this trip as well. What is the easiest for me to start with??  As I haven't sewn in a long time!
> 
> PS Everything is so precious. You all are very talented!



Welcome Amy!



CluelessDisFan said:


> Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!



This turned out wonderful! What a nice keepsake to have from your trip.


Sunshine


----------



## smile5sunshine

Here's what I've been busy sewing.  It's not Disney THEMED but Disney related:






I have been babywearing my son in a wrap  from the time he was born but since he's gotten older I haven't been doing it as much since it was taking too long for me to wrap him. Plus it gets really hot here so we were both baking underneath all that fabric. I took my wrap and converted it into a mei tai. I'm happy with how this came out and it should be better for our HOT summer and time in Disney.  Plus this will allow us only to take ONE stroller to Disney (instead of two) because I can just bring the mei tai along and if my 3 yo decides she is too tired to walk, I can pop either her or my DS in the mei tai and then have the other go in the stroller.

Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

teresajoy said:


> Little stinker!  The ones I had to buy were pretty good, but I really prefer the way Heather does it! (plus, I'm just not use to buying designs!)
> 
> 
> 
> I love these!!! National pig day?? Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!
> 
> 
> 
> Heather (froufrou by heathersue) has a Viking Designer 1, she uses floppy disks in hers (it's pretty old!). I have a Viking Rose that takes cards. You can buy blank cards for the Rose and a card reader, then you can download designs from the online digitizers (like FrouFroubyHeathersue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. I am so glad though that you want to learn to sew!!! I would start with CarlaC's Portrait Peasant top. And, come here and ask any questions you have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked my Brother 270D (except that it is a pain in the behind to thread!) I was still using it up until the other week when something went out of wack! I have the Brother 770 too, and have been real happy with that too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you were back yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, I love the bag!!! I never thought to make a bag from corduroy, that looks great!!!
> 
> I love the picture of you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Diane, this is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Super cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? I'm pretty sure Heather has said it doesn't.



I'll double check, but I am 99% sure I have convert ART with EMbird.



PurpleEars said:


> Sorry to hear about the embroidery mishap! The outfit looks great. That's a very nice dad and daughter picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dresses!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the bag! Have a great trip if I don't get to "talk" to you before then!
> 
> 
> 
> I would say easy fits and bowling shirts. I don't line my bowling shirts so they come together very quickly.
> 
> 
> Since my work has silly rules about using vacation days before fiscal year end (end of March), I am actually off today. I know I will be paying for this later since we also have a ton of reports to do for the end of the month! Oh well, at least I will get a little down time to recover from the trip and get back to the sewing room today.
> 
> As promised, here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with Goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lisa - Mickey and Minnie in the Mardi Gras outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture with the leap day banner on the way out of the park (we had to leave at 8am to go back to the airport)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thanks for sharing the pics!



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's what I've been busy sewing.  It's not Disney THEMED but Disney related:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been babywearing my son in a wrap  from the time he was born but since he's gotten older I haven't been doing it as much since it was taking too long for me to wrap him. Plus it gets really hot here so we were both baking underneath all that fabric. I took my wrap and converted it into a mei tai. I'm happy with how this came out and it should be better for our HOT summer and time in Disney.  Plus this will allow us only to take ONE stroller to Disney (instead of two) because I can just bring the mei tai along and if my 3 yo decides she is too tired to walk, I can pop either her or my DS in the mei tai and then have the other go in the stroller.
> 
> Sunshine



very nicely made - I have to admit I'd go with the second stroller (and did when mine were little), but this looks like a cool way to go.



I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing. 











I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.


----------



## miprender

ariekannairb said:


> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!



Those came out great.



dianemom2 said:


> I missed grabbing the quote about torsos.  I was just looking at buying a torso today.  What kind did you buy?  Did you get a hanging torso or one with a base?



I purchased the hanging TORSOs. I'll have to post a picture of them tomorrow and see how they hold the clothes.



tinkbell13 said:


> Finally finished my messenger bag tonight. Almost forgot that I had parent council at the school but rushed home after to finish it up and finally remembered to take a picture. I winged a 'pattern' together for this one after looking at a couple of different ones in stores. Tried to take what I liked best from each one and put them all together. Along with a little something extra!
> Front: The bag was orginally taller and I cut it down after piecing it together. I should have taken less off the top of the flap and more off the bottom so Tinkerbell would have been lower on the flap. You also can't really see it here, but the white material has a sparkle print across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s.



Great job on the bag.



teresajoy said:


> It makes me happy when people like Heather's designs!



 We love Heather & you too ♥! And I can't believe you just whipped up the skirt in no time. It is so adorable



Amyhoff said:


> What are some things I can make for my two year old boy?  I want him to be comfortable.  I don't have an embroidery machine, but I can sew.  His sister will be wearing cotton, princessfied dresses daily, so I know he'll want something special.  Help!!



I make shorts out of the Easy Fit pants for my boys.



PurpleEars said:


> Since my work has silly rules about using vacation days before fiscal year end (end of March), I am actually off today. I know I will be paying for this later since we also have a ton of reports to do for the end of the month! Oh well, at least I will get a little down time to recover from the trip and get back to the sewing room today.
> 
> As promised, here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with Goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lisa - Mickey and Minnie in the Mardi Gras outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture with the leap day banner on the way out of the park (we had to leave at 8am to go back to the airport)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Thanks for sharing. Love all the pictures.



connie1042 said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?



Pampers has disposable bibs. It was nice because you could just throw them out and not worry about washing them on vacation.



mphalens said:


> Ack!  How did 6 pages pop up?!?!?!  I realized yesterday I hadn't received any emails about new posts, but haven't had a second to check in since then.
> 
> Everything is FAB-U-LOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it!
> 
> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???



I so hope you get it. Imagine all the designs you can make plus when you upgrade to a bigger one later you will still have this one for a back up.



CluelessDisFan said:


> Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!



This one is beautiful too. I remember when you posted your sons.



Sandi S said:


> I
> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



Great job on the outfits. And I was nosey but it just brought me to a log on screen.


----------



## Sandi S

Hmmm...I have it set viewable to anyone with the link.


----------



## dianemom2

CluelessDisFan said:


> Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!


Wow the quilt is great!  What a wonderful keepsake made by her Granny!



smile5sunshine said:


> Sunshine


It looks great but what is it?  Is it like the front pack I had when my girls were little?  Sorry that I am out of the loop on baby stuff!  

We took two strollers until my girls were like 4 and 5 years old.  It is a great place to store extra stuff and give the kids a chance to rest their feet while we can move from place to place more quickly.




Sandi S said:


> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.


I love the leotards.  The colors you chose are so pretty.  I can imagine that hers are much nicer than the ones that were purchased.



PurpleEars said:


> As promised, here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with Goofy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lisa - Mickey and Minnie in the Mardi Gras outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture with the leap day banner on the way out of the park (we had to leave at 8am to go back to the airport)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Flora it looks like you had a great trip!  I love the picture of you in the Astro Orbiter.  Did you really stay up all night long on Leap Day?  I don't think I'd be able to function well enough to get to the airport.


----------



## RubberDuckyRanch

connie1042 said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?



We wear "aprons" - I bring bartender towels and either clothespins or I have bib clip things that i use to clip it behind their neck.


Love the leotards!! I wouldlove to make some for Joci for dance. I have to add them to my list.


----------



## loveappletrees

smile5sunshine said:


> Here's what I've been busy sewing.  It's not Disney THEMED but Disney related:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been babywearing my son in a wrap  from the time he was born but since he's gotten older I haven't been doing it as much since it was taking too long for me to wrap him. Plus it gets really hot here so we were both baking underneath all that fabric. I took my wrap and converted it into a mei tai. I'm happy with how this came out and it should be better for our HOT summer and time in Disney.  Plus this will allow us only to take ONE stroller to Disney (instead of two) because I can just bring the mei tai along and if my 3 yo decides she is too tired to walk, I can pop either her or my DS in the mei tai and then have the other go in the stroller.
> 
> Sunshine



Where did you find the pattern!!! I must make one of these!!! Are they easy?
-m


----------



## ivey_family

SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta wanted a bag for whenever we make it back to Disney. I had a peice of Ariel I used to the lining, so I went searching for Ariel fabric. They only had the cord, so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just because:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was taken the day after I got laid off. So it was a happy day.



Love the Ariel bag!  Corduroy does up so nicely!  And, is that Michael Bolton in the pic with you??



RMAMom said:


> I haven't sewn in what seems like forever so today I followed a tutorial that I found on line last year and forgot about until I saw it on pintrest a few days ago. This morning I made fabric Easter Eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the hang of it, it went quickly and was a fun project to use up some scraps.
> I found the tutorial here
> http://retro-mama.blogspot.com/2009/03/easter-is-in-air.html



Very cute idea!



dianemom2 said:


> I finally finished the Cinderella Simply Sweet that I have been working on.   I am not thrilled with the lace peplums and then I noticed that they are not perfectly even either.  Since it is just a play dress up dress for my niece I won't re-do it but I hate having anything be imperfect.  If I make it again I have some other ideas for how I'd do the peplums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'd like to try a Belle Simple Sweet.



Awww!  That is so cute!  I bet she'll LOVE it!



VBAndrea said:


>



Wow!  That is a great outfit, Andrea!  The colors and patterns just pop!  Kudos on matching the stripes so well on the knit, too!  I have only sewn with solid knits a couple times, and one of those wound up in the garbage.  I am inspired to try again!



GrammytoMany said:


> Ruffle Pants by Sheila Grammy, on Flickr
> 
> Sheila



Cute, cute!  I LOVE butt ruffles!



teresajoy said:


> and one with her Daddy, because they are so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first Insa. I love that pattern!



LOVE Daddy/daughter stuff!  And the outfit is great, too!  What does Lydia have underneath the skirt to get such a great poof?



ariekannairb said:


> I have a birthday skirt to make tomorrow and then I should be back to Disney!



These are lovely!  I'm jealous that Easter dresses means sleeveless weather already.  For us, Easter is usually, at best, very blustery, and sometimes even, snowy.



tinkbell13 said:


> Front: The bag was orginally taller and I cut it down after piecing it together. I should have taken less off the top of the flap and more off the bottom so Tinkerbell would have been lower on the flap. You also can't really see it here, but the white material has a sparkle print across it.



Your bag is great!  The pockets on the inside look so nice!  Hope you get everything finished and that you all have a wonderful trip!



PurpleEars said:


> ip:
> 
> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Looks like a lot of fun!  How crowded was Leap Day?  I miss DL!  I'm still working on dh for a trip this fall.  I really want to take our boys to Cars Land while they are really little!



CluelessDisFan said:


> Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!



Beautiful!



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's what I've been busy sewing.  It's not Disney THEMED but Disney related:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine



Nice work!  I made two carriers with Disney fabrics, a buckle tai, and an SSC, before our last trip and loved having them available!  We could carry the younger two and our oldest could walk a lot faster than with the stroller.



Sandi S said:


> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



Nice leotards!  I love the one with the dots!


Ok, back to nursing covers.  12 done, 48 to go.

Regards,
C.


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sandi S said:


> very nicely made - I have to admit I'd go with the second stroller (and did when mine were little), but this looks like a cool way to go.
> 
> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



thank you. I went back and forth debating about two strollers vs. one but my 3yo DD HATES riding in the stroller and would almost always rather walk. SO my plan is to "train" for walking in Disney (we already started and walked a mile yesterday), and then take a break in the middle of the day. So I think she will do okay without the stroller and just really wanted the mei tai as a back up.

Your leotards turned out great! Now you have the wheels in my head spinning because that first one looks like it would be a good pattern for a bathing suit. I have such skinny-minnies that it's really hard to find swimsuits that fit them properly (two of my girls have virtually no butt so off the rack swimsuits gape on them). Maybe I should get that pattern and try my hand at making them. Anywho, back on track...I bet your DD LOVED having her special leos that were better than everyone else's!



dianemom2 said:


> It looks great but what is it?  Is it like the front pack I had when my girls were little?  Sorry that I am out of the loop on baby stuff!



Thank you and yes you are exactly right: it is a carrier that can be worn either on your front or your back.  



loveappletrees said:


> Where did you find the pattern!!! I must make one of these!!! Are they easy?
> -m



It was fairly easy. I will say that you NEED a heavy duty needle to get through this job.  I busted a thinner needle trying to get through all the layers, but once I pulled out my heavy duty needle things went much better.  I followed this tutorial: http://www.stilllearninglife.com/2008/01/diy-hood-to-headrest-mei-tai-tutorial.html 

I didn't use the canvas/twill/denim that she suggests because I used my wrap fabric instead, and I substituted fleece instead of the batting, only because I was trying to use things I already had on hand. 

All in all, I'm guessing it took me about 6 hours to cut and sew it altogether. I broke it up into three sessions: cutting everything out, sewing up the straps, and then doing the headrest, assembly and top-stitching.



ivey_family said:


> Nice work!  I made two carriers with Disney fabrics, a buckle tai, and an SSC, before our last trip and loved having them available!  We could carry the younger two and our oldest could walk a lot faster than with the stroller.
> 
> 
> Ok, back to nursing covers.  12 done, 48 to go.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thank you! I ran across some really good patterns online for the buckle tai's and SSC, but I was trying to use up materials I had on hand, and I don't normally keep strap webbing or heavy duty buckles in my stash!  I ran across another tutorial for making a mei tai "slipcover" so I may try to disney-fy it yet.

 that's a LOT of nursing covers to sew! Mind if I be nosy and ask what you are making them for? (I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it's for some sort of craft fair)

Sunshine


----------



## ivey_family

smile5sunshine said:


> Thank you! I ran across some really good patterns online for the buckle tai's and SSC, but I was trying to use up materials I had on hand, and I don't normally keep strap webbing or heavy duty buckles in my stash!  I ran across another tutorial for making a mei tai "slipcover" so I may try to disney-fy it yet.
> 
> that's a LOT of nursing covers to sew! Mind if I be nosy and ask what you are making them for? (I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it's for some sort of craft fair)
> 
> Sunshine



I did have to order a bunch of strapping and buckles, etc. - that's true.  I'm just not much for long straps tied all over me, so I didn't mind too much.  
You didn't ask, but here's my SSC and my buckle tai.  I showed these to everyone when I first joined the thread last year.

Yes, I'm making the covers to sell, hopefully!  I'm saving my pennies for an embroidery machine.  

I think a Disney slip cover would be wonderful!

Regards,
C.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mphalens said:


> Ack!  How did 6 pages pop up?!?!?!  I realized yesterday I hadn't received any emails about new posts, but haven't had a second to check in since then.
> 
> Everything is FAB-U-LOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it!
> 
> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???



I'd go for it. I had the 180D, the first year it wasn't used, my Dad was ill and my mother just had other things to worry about. The second, she used it some and decided it wasn't her thing. The third I used it and took control!  She paid $500 for it and I sold it for $300. I may have been able to get more for it I put it on craigslist or something, but I sold it to a friend. Will it need a card reader? I had bought mine at Walmart for $60 on clearance, if this would work on it, maybe you can find one on a "list". But I think it sounds like a good deal. 
You may even decide to keep it as a spare if you decide to upgrade. 



Sandi S said:


> Hmmm...I have it set viewable to anyone with the link.



I must have an account, I just used my generic password and was able to see your way too organized.  I saw a couple of patterns I just loved. 



ivey_family said:


> Love the Ariel bag!  Corduroy does up so nicely!  And, is that Michael Bolton in the pic with you??
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Yes it is!! My friend and I have been going to his shows for 20 years. We've had a couple of back stage passes. This time, a friend turned Debbies name in for special circumstances (she found out in Sept she has advance endometical cancer) and we were given passes. When we got to the show, we found out we were on his personal friends list. We go to see him after all the casino people did their quick 2 second pictures. I think we spent 15 minutes talking with him. He was so nice and caring for Debbie. A never forget moment.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Look at this goofy thing I made. I was wanting just one of those plastic half forms to be able to take some pictures. Then I noticed the shipping would be unbelievable due to the size. I really want a nice form, but agonized over what size and really lack of space right now because the house is up for sale. I came across this pattern, so I thought I'd give it a try. I probably could have stuffed it better. I also changed the pattern up some. I interfaced the muslin to give it more body. And I had a peice of foamboard, that I put in the neck, arms and base to help give it shape. So I had to change the place to stuff it. Which is right in the front, but with a shirt on it, you'd never know. I might just might make some other sizes and not feel bad when I gets stuffed in the closet. 






I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.


----------



## Meshell2002

Sandi S said:


> I'll double check, but I am 99% sure I have convert ART with EMbird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> very nicely made - I have to admit I'd go with the second stroller (and did when mine were little), but this looks like a cool way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



I LOVE Jalie patterns. Havn't made any of the leotards cause didn't have a need....but if their instructions are anything like the others I bet is was fun to figure out......she will have unique leotards and bet she loves that....since they are so limited in selection in the child sizes. I"ve done the men's shirt for DS5 and plan to make 2804 for myself soon....I have others in my collection but other things always jump in front of those for some reason.


----------



## honeybear66

QuestionThis is probably a dumb question but as a beginner I need to ask anyway! When I finish a design on my embroidery machine is it ok to just cut the threads that criss cross the front of desgin or should I stitch them in? I presumed they would be fixed enough that they wouldn't come out but I think I may be wrong

Any help would be appreciated, it was one of Heather Sue's designs for a small princess's I did.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Sandi S said:


> I'll double check, but I am 99% sure I have convert ART with EMbird.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> very nicely made - I have to admit I'd go with the second stroller (and did when mine were little), but this looks like a cool way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



Your Leos turned out great. I was nosey and checked your Google Docs. Oh My Goodness, you have a lot planned out and I can't wait to see the finished projects.


----------



## VBAndrea

PurpleEars said:


> As promised, here are some pictures from our trip:
> 
> On the Astro Orbiter - this picture also shows off my Rosetta and my music skirt quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Thanks for sharing the pics!  I have only been to Disneyland once.  It looks like you had a great time.  I love your pic with Mardi Gras Minnie and Mickey! 



dianemom2 said:


> I have to go to the fabric store today to buy a couple of small things.  I am going to look at the knit fabrics while I am there.  I still haven't decided to splurge on the Olivia pattern.  They are so expensive once you add in shipping.


I have not had good luck finding cute knits in stores -- I only get solids there.  I ordered all my prints from etsy or fabric.com.  I have two other knit sites bookmarked -- Tricia uses one of them.  
http://www.chezami.com/pa/exp.pa?file=knits&pathcode=fabricshop&sessionid=39T18AEJF00448

http://www.thefabricfairy.com/

To me the Olivia was well worth because of all the things I have ever made my dd, she loves the two shirts I did the best.  She also loved the dress, though complained it was too hot at recess   I told her I would make her some with short sleeves.  The pattern was a little pricier than most (I think I got free shipping though) and knits are more expensive too.  But with the shirts I made I pieced together a bunch of fabrics so you can use scraps.



ariekannairb said:


> I NEEDED the pattern the first time. I suppose with a little searching I probably could have found out how to make hte dress for free. It isn't difficult just a bit time and fabric consuming. However, since I needed the pattern to do the first one (I didnt use it at all on the second one) I decided to go ahead and support a WAHM. It is a very easy dress though and my new ruffler foot made short work of the gathering. I couldn't imagine doing that by hand...


I hand gather mine!  I've made my dd three of those dresses -- it's her favorite and probably my least favorite to make because of all the material it takes.



connie1042 said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?


We had a teenage wish child that drooled and her mom tied triangular scarves around her neck.  I actually got to meet this wish family and her mom just had flannel fabric scarves but ones I made for her I did cotton fabric backed with terry which would probably work better as a bib.  



mphalens said:


> Ack!  How did 6 pages pop up?!?!?!  I realized yesterday I hadn't received any emails about new posts, but haven't had a second to check in since then.
> 
> Everything is FAB-U-LOUS!!!!  LOVE LOVE LOVE all of it!
> 
> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???


I use 4x4 designs quite often for patchwork skirts or pockets on shorts (well, just started that, but I've done 4x4 on embellished jeans).  For t-shirts I think the 5x7 is way better.  It seems like a good price though and I think you are correct that you could probably sell it for close to what you paid for it.



4monkeys said:


> Hi, My name is Amy!  It's been a while since I have been on here.... And I am getting back into the spirit. I am finishing  my daughters Wish TR and preparing to visit Florida once again. We are very  excited to volunteer at GKTW!!!
> 
> My children LOVED LOVED LOVED their special pixie dust from Allison's wish trip.  I am very excite to attempt to make some customs for this trip as well. What is the easiest for me to start with??  As I haven't sewn in a long time!
> 
> PS Everything is so precious. You all are very talented!


Patterns from YouCanMakeTHis.com are the easiest.  I saw you have two young boys and for them Easy Fit shorts would be great and the pattern is so simple.  For your dd I'd recommend the Portrait Peasant and there is a similar dress for larger sizes but the name escapes me -- since your dd is 13 you'd likely need the larger sized pattern.



CluelessDisFan said:


> Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!


Wow!  That looks like tons of work!  Your dd is one lucky girl!



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's what I've been busy sewing.  It's not Disney THEMED but Disney related:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been babywearing my son in a wrap  from the time he was born but since he's gotten older I haven't been doing it as much since it was taking too long for me to wrap him. Plus it gets really hot here so we were both baking underneath all that fabric. I took my wrap and converted it into a mei tai. I'm happy with how this came out and it should be better for our HOT summer and time in Disney.  Plus this will allow us only to take ONE stroller to Disney (instead of two) because I can just bring the mei tai along and if my 3 yo decides she is too tired to walk, I can pop either her or my DS in the mei tai and then have the other go in the stroller.
> 
> Sunshine


Love it!  My kids were 23 months apart and we only ever did one stroller as I wore the baby.  Once they were both older I did get a double mountain buggy but mainly used that for exercise -- would never take a monster stroller to Dis!  My sister is in Dis right now and her biggest complaint is motorized scooters and strollers.  She keeps getting run over and bashed into.

I also saw you were starting a walking program -- we did that too (but our dd was 5 when we went).  The kids never once complained about walking around too much.  My dh did carry dd once late at night due to fatigue.



Sandi S said:


> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.


Those turned out great!  Much cuter too than what you can find in the stores (unless you want to pay a ridiculous price).



ivey_family said:


> L
> Wow!  That is a great outfit, Andrea!  The colors and patterns just pop!  Kudos on matching the stripes so well on the knit, too!  I have only sewn with solid knits a couple times, and one of those wound up in the garbage.  I am inspired to try again!
> 
> Ok, back to nursing covers.  12 done, 48 to go.
> 
> Regards,
> C.


Thanks!  I actually like sewing with stripes or plaid as I find it easy to line up.

Good luck on your nursing covers!  You're 25% done!!!!!



SallyfromDE said:


> Look at this goofy thing I made. I was wanting just one of those plastic half forms to be able to take some pictures. Then I noticed the shipping would be unbelievable due to the size. I really want a nice form, but agonized over what size and really lack of space right now because the house is up for sale. I came across this pattern, so I thought I'd give it a try. I probably could have stuffed it better. I also changed the pattern up some. I interfaced the muslin to give it more body. And I had a peice of foamboard, that I put in the neck, arms and base to help give it shape. So I had to change the place to stuff it. Which is right in the front, but with a shirt on it, you'd never know. I might just might make some other sizes and not feel bad when I gets stuffed in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.


I don't think your goofy thing is goofy at all.   Nicely done.



honeybear66 said:


> QuestionThis is probably a dumb question but as a beginner I need to ask anyway! When I finish a design on my embroidery machine is it ok to just cut the threads that criss cross the front of desgin or should I stitch them in? I presumed they would be fixed enough that they wouldn't come out but I think I may be wrong
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, it was one of Heather Sue's designs for a small princess's I did.


Just cut them.  With Heather Sue's designs you won't have any problems.  I had a mild problem with a shirt I did for ds with Beatles font and one thread kept coming undo after washing so I fabric glued it down.  I also noticed after the second time I washed my Cat in the Hat applique two spots where I cut the massive amount of jump stitches on the design that it's coming up -- but I wasn't at all happy with that designer.  Heather's jump stitches also have some slack in them making it easier to cut them.


----------



## Disneymom1218

Sandi S said:


> Hmmm...I have it set viewable to anyone with the link.



yes, anyone with the link can view it as long as they have a Google account. The log in screen was for logging into their Google account so they can view your Docs.


----------



## miprender

Sandi S said:


> Hmmm...I have it set viewable to anyone with the link.



 I can see it now. The funny thing is I have most of those designs.



SallyfromDE said:


> Look at this goofy thing I made. I was wanting just one of those plastic half forms to be able to take some pictures. Then I noticed the shipping would be unbelievable due to the size. I really want a nice form, but agonized over what size and really lack of space right now because the house is up for sale. I came across this pattern, so I thought I'd give it a try. I probably could have stuffed it better. I also changed the pattern up some. I interfaced the muslin to give it more body. And I had a peice of foamboard, that I put in the neck, arms and base to help give it shape. So I had to change the place to stuff it. Which is right in the front, but with a shirt on it, you'd never know. I might just might make some other sizes and not feel bad when I gets stuffed in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.



 I like it.



honeybear66 said:


> QuestionThis is probably a dumb question but as a beginner I need to ask anyway! When I finish a design on my embroidery machine is it ok to just cut the threads that criss cross the front of desgin or should I stitch them in? I presumed they would be fixed enough that they wouldn't come out but I think I may be wrong
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, it was one of Heather Sue's designs for a small princess's I did.



Yes those jump stitches can be cut. Since I babysit every design I do I sometimes will cut them as the design goes along. If I ever get enough money the machine I want actually cuts those stitches.


----------



## miprender

I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go 

DD's outfit:





My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.










And all our shirts


----------



## cogero

SallyfromDE said:


> I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.



That is so cool



miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts



Love your torso. I am using that Design on Js Epcot outfit.

ALso think I might steal your short design of two different fabrics with the pocket being the pattern love it.


----------



## ncmomof2

Sandi S said:


> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



wow!  You have it planned out.  I love the patterns, especially the Ventura.  Have you found a place to buy it?

Edit:  found it and ordered it for CraftyMamas in Austraila. Thanks for posting it!  I ordered the Encinita as well!

I am back looking for inspiration!  Our trip is six monthes away so it is time to plan my sewing.  Sunday is my day for dining.


----------



## queenvickitoria

SallyfromDE said:


> Look at this goofy thing I made. I was wanting just one of those plastic half forms to be able to take some pictures. Then I noticed the shipping would be unbelievable due to the size. I really want a nice form, but agonized over what size and really lack of space right now because the house is up for sale. I came across this pattern, so I thought I'd give it a try. I probably could have stuffed it better. I also changed the pattern up some. I interfaced the muslin to give it more body. And I had a peice of foamboard, that I put in the neck, arms and base to help give it shape. So I had to change the place to stuff it. Which is right in the front, but with a shirt on it, you'd never know. I might just might make some other sizes and not feel bad when I gets stuffed in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.



Your dressform looks great!  I've been wanting to make one for awhile, but can't seem to find a good pattern.  Where did you get yours?  Thanks!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts



I love everything. That Epcot skirt, I love!!



queenvickitoria said:


> Your dressform looks great!  I've been wanting to make one for awhile, but can't seem to find a good pattern.  Where did you get yours?  Thanks!!



I went to Etsy to get the link to the seller, and they are down for maintance. Her name is Terry Knox. email is Tknox@videotron.ca Her directions were okay. lots of pictures. Yardage detail would have been nice. I got the 4 to 6 year old, and it measures a 4. But like I said, it's mostly so I can take pictures. I kind of had fun making it.


----------



## VBAndrea

miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts


Awesome!  I love the shorts though I can't imagine adding the pocket after making them!  The fabrics remind me of what Wendy did with her pj pants but I think the pocket with the print makes it look super fabulous!  I love your appliques too.



ncmomof2 said:


> wow!  You have it planned out.  I love the patterns, especially the Ventura.  Have you found a place to buy it?
> 
> Edit:  found it and ordered it for CraftyMamas in Austraila. Thanks for posting it!  I ordered the Encinita as well!
> 
> I am back looking for inspiration!  Our trip is six monthes away so it is time to plan my sewing.  Sunday is my day for dining.


Banberry had one of the patterns but not the other (I didn't buy any, I just looked).  I think they also always supply the patterns in English when you order from Banberry.  It looks like some of the patterns on Crafty Mamas are in German and I surely don't speak German.  I saw one I liked though that I may be able to do without a pattern.

I'm glad you're planning another trip.  I love seeing your blonde models and beautiful designs


----------



## dianemom2

honeybear66 said:


> QuestionThis is probably a dumb question but as a beginner I need to ask anyway! When I finish a design on my embroidery machine is it ok to just cut the threads that criss cross the front of desgin or should I stitch them in? I presumed they would be fixed enough that they wouldn't come out but I think I may be wrong


I see yo got lots of other answers but yes you cut the threads.  I usually babysit my designs and often cut the jump stitches as they occur.  I think it makes the finished design look neater because you get fewer  "eyelashes" stitcking out.



miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts



Love the Epcot outfits.  They are great!  I really like your shorts with the solid and flag fabric and the flag pockets.  I've seen the Mickey with different country balloons before.  That must have taken forever to stitch out!  But it sure looks great!

I didn't grab the picture of the torso but it looks wonderful.  I might have to make one now too.  I seem to be wanting to case everything I've been seeing on here for the last few days!

Andrea- I ordered some knit fabric on Etsy.  I have some solid colors from when I did the chemo caps for my friend so I might mix some of those in with what I ordered.  I am also thinking that I might hit the Salvation Army next Wednesday (on 1/2 price day) and see if I can pick up some cute larger t-shirts that I can cut up and just use the fabric to make something new.


----------



## Sandi S

miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts



Those turned out so cute - where did you get the Mickey with the flags? I need that!



ncmomof2 said:


> wow!  You have it planned out.  I love the patterns, especially the Ventura.  Have you found a place to buy it?
> 
> Edit:  found it and ordered it for CraftyMamas in Austraila. Thanks for posting it!  I ordered the Encinita as well!
> 
> I am back looking for inspiration!  Our trip is six monthes away so it is time to plan my sewing.  Sunday is my day for dining.



I order straight off Farbenmix.de - I just use Google translate. I'm fine with ordering the patterns in German, though - that is the only catch! I've actually been learning what I call "sewing German" (as well as "sewing Italian" - I love La Mia Boutique!). The embroidery site they often use (and have linked to) - huups.de has some super cute stuff as well.


----------



## Sandi S

Not sure (without digging back a bit) who was asking about sources for knits - I cannot recommend Chez Ami enough. Their stuff is fantastic - doesn't shrink, high quality. I am super lucky because their outlet is close enough that I can visit when they have it open periodically and stock up.


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I ordered some knit fabric on Etsy.  I have some solid colors from when I did the chemo caps for my friend so I might mix some of those in with what I ordered.  I am also thinking that I might hit the Salvation Army next Wednesday (on 1/2 price day) and see if I can pick up some cute larger t-shirts that I can cut up and just use the fabric to make something new.


Diane, these are the two shirts I did to give you an idea of how I mixed the fabrics all up:









The arms are cut off in the second photo, but I flared the sleeves a little and did lettuce edges as well.



Sandi S said:


> Those turned out so cute - where did you get the Mickey with the flags? I need that!
> 
> 
> 
> I order straight off Farbenmix.de - I just use Google translate. I'm fine with ordering the patterns in German, though - that is the only catch! I've actually been learning what I call "sewing German" (as well as "sewing Italian" - I love La Mia Boutique!). The embroidery site they often use (and have linked to) - huups.de has some super cute stuff as well.


Banberry has a lot of the patterns in English.  That's where I get most of mine form.  The Laguna I got from etsy (that's the one that I'm scared to trace out -- I get a headache just looking at the pattern!).  Have you ever made the Laguna?  I think I might need some guidance with it.



Sandi S said:


> Not sure (without digging back a bit) who was asking about sources for knits - I cannot recommend Chez Ami enough. Their stuff is fantastic - doesn't shrink, high quality. I am super lucky because their outlet is close enough that I can visit when they have it open periodically and stock up.


Where is their outlet?????   I'm just one state away!


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> Diane, these are the two shirts I did to give you an idea of how I mixed the fabrics all up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms are cut off in the second photo, but I flared the sleeves a little and did lettuce edges as well.
> 
> 
> Banberry has a lot of the patterns in English.  That's where I get most of mine form.  The Laguna I got from etsy (that's the one that I'm scared to trace out -- I get a headache just looking at the pattern!).  Have you ever made the Laguna?  I think I might need some guidance with it.
> 
> 
> Where is their outlet?????   I'm just one state away!




I have done Banberry, but some of the patterns I wanted were only in German.

The outlet is in Raleigh - you can get the info on where it is and when it will be open on chezami.com


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> I have done Banberry, but some of the patterns I wanted were only in German.
> 
> The outlet is in Raleigh - you can get the info on where it is and when it will be open on chezami.com


Thanks -- funny thing is while you were replying I looked on the website and found the sign up!  Raleigh is quite a drive for me   I was hoping it was in the Outer Banks.

I looked at your blog when you originally posted, but I would love if you would post some of the things you made with Farbenmix patterns here (if you can find the time).  I get a better feel for seeing good pictures.  I know there are some on the Farbenmix site too -- maybe I should go peruse there.


----------



## miprender

cogero said:


> Love your torso. I am using that Design on Js Epcot outfit.
> 
> ALso think I might steal your short design of two different fabrics with the pocket being the pattern love it.



Have you done the design yet? The first time I did it, the stitches from the balloon made my shirt out of wack so the satin stitches on Mickey were all over the place. For the other two shirts, I skipped the balloon parts so I could finish Mickey first and then went back. It came out much better.





SallyfromDE said:


> I love everything. That Epcot skirt, I love!!
> .



 Thanks!



VBAndrea said:


> Awesome!  I love the shorts though I can't imagine adding the pocket after making them!  The fabrics remind me of what Wendy did with her pj pants but I think the pocket with the print makes it look super fabulous!  I love your appliques too.



 Thanks!  It wasn't fun adding them after but they just needed something and then I saw everyone else's pockets. 



dianemom2 said:


> Love the Epcot outfits.  They are great!  I really like your shorts with the solid and flag fabric and the flag pockets.  I've seen the Mickey with different country balloons before.  That must have taken forever to stitch out!  But it sure looks great!



It took about 1.5 hours which wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to take.



Sandi S said:


> Those turned out so cute - where did you get the Mickey with the flags? I need that!



I purchased it from Bows&Clothes but I just found a new to me applique shop and I saw that she has some to. It is verytrulyurs on facebook.



VBAndrea said:


> Diane, these are the two shirts I did to give you an idea of how I mixed the fabrics all up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms are cut off in the second photo, but I flared the sleeves a little and did lettuce edges as well.


----------



## ncmomof2

VBAndrea said:


> Banberry had one of the patterns but not the other (I didn't buy any, I just looked).  I think they also always supply the patterns in English when you order from Banberry.  It looks like some of the patterns on Crafty Mamas are in German and I surely don't speak German.  I saw one I liked though that I may be able to do without a pattern.
> 
> I'm glad you're planning another trip.  I love seeing your blonde models and beautiful designs





Sandi S said:


> I order straight off Farbenmix.de - I just use Google translate. I'm fine with ordering the patterns in German, though - that is the only catch! I've actually been learning what I call "sewing German" (as well as "sewing Italian" - I love La Mia Boutique!). The embroidery site they often use (and have linked to) - huups.de has some super cute stuff as well.



I found an english tutoral online for one of them.  I am hopng the other shows up soon since it is new.  I will try the translate thing if I need to, great idea!  There is a tutorial with picture, but it is in german.


----------



## lovesdumbo

VBAndrea said:


> Banberry has a lot of the patterns in English.



I ordered the Isabelle pattern from Banberry in German.  I figured how hard could it be-I could use an online translator.  One of the piece name translated to "receipt" or "piece of paper" or something like that.  Took me a while to figure out that it was the lining.

LOVE your 101 Dalmation outfit!  I am thinking of making my DD something 101 Dalmation for our May trip.  We're hoping to get a 101 Dalmation room at ASMovies.


----------



## PurpleEars

connie1042 said:


> Okay, this is probably a stupid question. Taking my 4 year old Granddaughter to Disney in May.  She will be in some really cute outfits.  I hate to see them ruined by ice cream bars and other stuff. Does anyone have an idea for a bib type thing that we can put on her for meals and treats that is not so babyish?



I would say maybe an apron or a smock?



mphalens said:


> Question:
> SE400 - brand new open box with some supplies - would you pay $250 for it?  I know, only 4x4 hoop . . . but I feel like for that price if I was able to afford to upgrade once I had hoop envy I could almost sell it for what I paid   Of course, I don't even know if DH will go for it - his question when I brought it up was, "Will you make the $250 back?"  But I haven't really considered selling at this point . . . there are SO many boutique type WAHM businesses here   I sort of looked at it as what could I SAVE in making lots of gifts for people ???



I would go for it!



4monkeys said:


> Hi, My name is Amy!  It's been a while since I have been on here.... And I am getting back into the spirit. I am finishing  my daughters Wish TR and preparing to visit Florida once again. We are very  excited to volunteer at GKTW!!!
> 
> My children LOVED LOVED LOVED their special pixie dust from Allison's wish trip.  I am very excite to attempt to make some customs for this trip as well. What is the easiest for me to start with??  As I haven't sewn in a long time!



Welcome Amy! I would suggest trying CarlaC's patterns from youcanmakethis.com



CluelessDisFan said:


> Signature quilt for my Daughter, her Granny is almost done. We'll have finished products by the end of this month!



Nice! I can't wait to see the finished product!



smile5sunshine said:


> Here's what I've been busy sewing.  It's not Disney THEMED but Disney related:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been babywearing my son in a wrap  from the time he was born but since he's gotten older I haven't been doing it as much since it was taking too long for me to wrap him. Plus it gets really hot here so we were both baking underneath all that fabric. I took my wrap and converted it into a mei tai. I'm happy with how this came out and it should be better for our HOT summer and time in Disney.  Plus this will allow us only to take ONE stroller to Disney (instead of two) because I can just bring the mei tai along and if my 3 yo decides she is too tired to walk, I can pop either her or my DS in the mei tai and then have the other go in the stroller.
> 
> Sunshine



Yours look very nice. I made a meitai cover once. They were super easy to put together.



Sandi S said:


> I have been busy sewing for DD's gymnastics needs - I would highly recommend the Jalie leo patterns - easy and fit great. Gracie's leo looked better than what a lot of kids came in wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been collecting images/ideas from patterns and embroidery designs I have to plan my Disney trip sewing. If you are feeling nosey, I am linking my Google doc planning file.



The leo's look so nice and comfy! Great job!



dianemom2 said:


> Flora it looks like you had a great trip!  I love the picture of you in the Astro Orbiter.  Did you really stay up all night long on Leap Day?  I don't think I'd be able to function well enough to get to the airport.



We only went for the first 2 hours of the "24 hour marathon" as we had to leave on the 29th. DH had work commitments in North Carolina that evening so we left that day. If we had been able to stay one more day, we probably would have gone back to the hotel to sleep mid way through!



ivey_family said:


> Looks like a lot of fun!  How crowded was Leap Day?  I miss DL!  I'm still working on dh for a trip this fall.  I really want to take our boys to Cars Land while they are really little!
> 
> Ok, back to nursing covers.  12 done, 48 to go.
> 
> Regards,
> C.



You are 25% of the way to finishing the nursing covers! Leap Day was not too bad really. We waited 30-45 minutes to get into DL (We were in line at around 5:45 and we got in at around 6:30, by then they were all out of the free special ears). Once we got in, the rides were a walk-on. We did Space Mountain, Astro Orbiter, and Buzz Lightyear before we left the park.



SallyfromDE said:


> Look at this goofy thing I made. I was wanting just one of those plastic half forms to be able to take some pictures. Then I noticed the shipping would be unbelievable due to the size. I really want a nice form, but agonized over what size and really lack of space right now because the house is up for sale. I came across this pattern, so I thought I'd give it a try. I probably could have stuffed it better. I also changed the pattern up some. I interfaced the muslin to give it more body. And I had a peice of foamboard, that I put in the neck, arms and base to help give it shape. So I had to change the place to stuff it. Which is right in the front, but with a shirt on it, you'd never know. I might just might make some other sizes and not feel bad when I gets stuffed in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.



That is a very clever idea. It doesn't look goofy at all!



honeybear66 said:


> QuestionThis is probably a dumb question but as a beginner I need to ask anyway! When I finish a design on my embroidery machine is it ok to just cut the threads that criss cross the front of desgin or should I stitch them in? I presumed they would be fixed enough that they wouldn't come out but I think I may be wrong
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, it was one of Heather Sue's designs for a small princess's I did.



There are NO dumb questions here! Yes I would cut the jump stitches.



miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts



Great job on the outfits! I can't wait to see what you've planned for the other days.


So I was saying that I got the day off yesterday and was looking forward to sewing. Guess what? Our vacuum cleaner died so I ended up spending the day looking for a new vacuum. We haven't decided on one yet and we have guests coming this Saturday! I guess in the worse case I will have to go with the good old broom and dustpan!


----------



## Sandi S

ncmomof2 said:


> I found an english tutoral online for one of them.  I am hopng the other shows up soon since it is new.  I will try the translate thing if I need to, great idea!  There is a tutorial with picture, but it is in german.



There are design ideas and visual sew-alongs for pretty much all of the patterns on Farbenmix.de



lovesdumbo said:


> I ordered the Isabelle pattern from Banberry in German.  I figured how hard could it be-I could use an online translator.  One of the piece names translated to "receipt" or "piece of paper" or something like that.  Took me a while to figure out that it was this lining.
> 
> LOVE your 101 Dalmation outfit!  I am thinking of making my DD something 101 Dalmation for our May trip.  We're hoping to get a 101 Dalmation room at ASMovies.



Isabelle's pretty easy - I find that looking at the technical drawings makes most patterns very doable.

For more Farbenmix examples, check out the gallery on Pattern Review - use the company filter and choose Farbenmix.

My PR name is Sandi S, so if you want to see my stuff, this is my gallery.

Here a few of my adventures in sewing German:

Nadya dress and leggings:





Josefin dress and belt:





Williemeitje dress:





Henrika - layered dress:





Isabella top & pants:





tunic/dress (ladies) Svea:





halterdress - Yola (with a hand-smocked insert):


----------



## dianemom2

Sandi S said:


> Not sure (without digging back a bit) who was asking about sources for knits - I cannot recommend Chez Ami enough. Their stuff is fantastic - doesn't shrink, high quality. I am super lucky because their outlet is close enough that I can visit when they have it open periodically and stock up.


I was going to ask where the Chez Ami outlet was but I see that you already replied that it was in Raleigh.  I was hoping it would be somewhere we could make a quick stop in on our way to or from Florida this summer.  Of course my husband would have a fit if I stopped to fabric shop and he had to wait for me!



VBAndrea said:


> Diane, these are the two shirts I did to give you an idea of how I mixed the fabrics all up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms are cut off in the second photo, but I flared the sleeves a little and did lettuce edges as well.


Andrea- I remember seeing the Beatles outfits before.  I think you made them in the fall when you went to a Beatles concert, right???  I love the way you mixed the fabrics.  Both of the outfits turned out really great!  I like how you picked the black thread and used that for all your seams.  The dalmation outfit is so cute.  Did you make the skirt from knit fabric too? I am going to do some experimenting with knits soon.  Do you have CarlaC's raglan pattern too?  Her patterns are always so clear that I've been thinking that might be a good first pattern for me try out with the knits.  Once I get the hang of it I  am sure I can mix it up and change it around like the Simple Sweet.

Anyhow, here is what I've been working on.  First a shirt for my nephew:





I made the eyebrows out of the same fabric as one of the shorts I made for him a few weeks ago:





Then I had worked on these two designs at the end of last week and I just got around to testing them out.  Once I tested them, I had to make something with the pieces that  stitched them out on.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Diane, these are the two shirts I did to give you an idea of how I mixed the fabrics all up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms are cut off in the second photo, but I flared the sleeves a little and did lettuce edges as well.
> 
> 
> Banberry has a lot of the patterns in English.  That's where I get most of mine form.  The Laguna I got from etsy (that's the one that I'm scared to trace out -- I get a headache just looking at the pattern!).  Have you ever made the Laguna?  I think I might need some guidance with it.
> 
> 
> Where is their outlet?????   I'm just one state away!



i see you answered your own question later on . . . but just another reason to come visit this summer 



PurpleEars said:


> I would go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> We only went for the first 2 hours of the "24 hour marathon" as we had to leave on the 29th. DH had work commitments in North Carolina that evening so we left that day. If we had been able to stay one more day, we probably would have gone back to the hotel to sleep mid way through!
> 
> 
> 
> So I was saying that I got the day off yesterday and was looking forward to sewing. Guess what? Our vacuum cleaner died so I ended up spending the day looking for a new vacuum. We haven't decided on one yet and we have guests coming this Saturday! I guess in the worse case I will have to go with the good old broom and dustpan!



I was so hoping you'd say that!  I immediately thought of you and all the things you've done with a 4x4 size hoop.  Is this the same machine you have???  Any tips?  I picked it up tonight and have the manual sitting next to me to read . . . 

Jealous you got to be there for the Leap Day stuff.  Too bad only for a couple of hours and AFTER the special hats were gone . . . but still cool nonetheless!

And bummer about the vacuum!  Ours died not too long ago . . . luckily we just had to limp along for a couple of weeks until my mom brought me one they'd been given.  It's great!


So - yes, tonight I picked up the SE400 I was asking about a couple of days ago.  SO excited!  What should I do first????  I'm so excited to go look at HeatherSue's website with the knowledge I can actually buy a design and USE it!!!!


----------



## smile5sunshine

ivey_family said:


> I did have to order a bunch of strapping and buckles, etc. - that's true.  I'm just not much for long straps tied all over me, so I didn't mind too much.
> You didn't ask, but here's my SSC and my buckle tai.  I showed these to everyone when I first joined the thread last year.
> 
> Yes, I'm making the covers to sell, hopefully!  I'm saving my pennies for an embroidery machine.
> 
> I think a Disney slip cover would be wonderful!
> 
> Regards,
> C.



Thanks for linking pics of the carriers you made. I LOVE the vintage Mickey one. Fingers Crossed that all your covers sell!



SallyfromDE said:


> Look at this goofy thing I made. I was wanting just one of those plastic half forms to be able to take some pictures. Then I noticed the shipping would be unbelievable due to the size. I really want a nice form, but agonized over what size and really lack of space right now because the house is up for sale. I came across this pattern, so I thought I'd give it a try. I probably could have stuffed it better. I also changed the pattern up some. I interfaced the muslin to give it more body. And I had a peice of foamboard, that I put in the neck, arms and base to help give it shape. So I had to change the place to stuff it. Which is right in the front, but with a shirt on it, you'd never know. I might just might make some other sizes and not feel bad when I gets stuffed in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could even velcro on some "arms" if you needed to.



I don't think that's goofy looking at all! Great job and it should serve it's purpose nicely. 



VBAndrea said:


> Love it!  My kids were 23 months apart and we only ever did one stroller as I wore the baby.  Once they were both older I did get a double mountain buggy but mainly used that for exercise -- would never take a monster stroller to Dis!  My sister is in Dis right now and her biggest complaint is motorized scooters and strollers.  She keeps getting run over and bashed into.
> 
> I also saw you were starting a walking program -- we did that too (but our dd was 5 when we went).  The kids never once complained about walking around too much.  My dh did carry dd once late at night due to fatigue.





VBAndrea said:


> Diane, these are the two shirts I did to give you an idea of how I mixed the fabrics all up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arms are cut off in the second photo, but I flared the sleeves a little and did lettuce edges as well.



Thank you! Glad to hear you had a good experience after all your "Disney training". Fingers crossed that I have the same success with my little one!  Also thanks for re-posting the older pics of the Olivias. The dalmatian one is so awesome!



miprender said:


> I have finally finished one day for our trip in June/July.  Only 13 more to go
> 
> DD's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sons' outfits. And I added pockets but after the shorts were already made so it should be easier next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all our shirts



WOO HOO for having a day's worth of outfits done! Great job!



ncmomof2 said:


> I am back looking for inspiration!  Our trip is six monthes away so it is time to plan my sewing.  Sunday is my day for dining.



YAY for planning outfits and ADRs! Hopefully you will snag all the ones you want.



Sandi S said:


> I order straight off Farbenmix.de - I just use Google translate. I'm fine with ordering the patterns in German, though - that is the only catch! I've actually been learning what I call "sewing German" (as well as "sewing Italian" - I love La Mia Boutique!). The embroidery site they often use (and have linked to) - huups.de has some super cute stuff as well.



Ha ha, I totally got a laugh out of "Sewing German and Italian"!





PurpleEars said:


> Yours look very nice. I made a meitai cover once. They were super easy to put together.
> 
> So I was saying that I got the day off yesterday and was looking forward to sewing. Guess what? Our vacuum cleaner died so I ended up spending the day looking for a new vacuum. We haven't decided on one yet and we have guests coming this Saturday! I guess in the worse case I will have to go with the good old broom and dustpan!



Thank you and bummer on having to replace the vacuum. Hope you find something that will work for you so you don't have to use the broom!



dianemom2 said:


> Anyhow, here is what I've been working on.  First a shirt for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the eyebrows out of the same fabric as one of the shorts I made for him a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had worked on these two designs at the end of last week and I just got around to testing them out.  Once I tested them, I had to make something with the pieces that  stitched them out on.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Oscar shirt! He was always my favorite! The Nemo appliques look fantastic too!



mphalens said:


> I was so hoping you'd say that!  I immediately thought of you and all the things you've done with a 4x4 size hoop.  Is this the same machine you have???  Any tips?  I picked it up tonight and have the manual sitting next to me to read . . .
> 
> So - yes, tonight I picked up the SE400 I was asking about a couple of days ago.  SO excited!  What should I do first????  I'm so excited to go look at HeatherSue's website with the knowledge I can actually buy a design and USE it!!!!



Hurray for a new embroidery machine! I can't wait to see what you whip up (although I must admit you were very talented even without it).


No sewing for me tonight . My ILs are set to arrive on Sat morning from out of town and stay for a week so it's been cleaning for me! I hopped on here while I was waiting for the bathroom floor I had mopped to dry, but I suspect it's dry now so back to work I go!

Sunshine


----------



## Sandi S

enabler alert - I found the cutest board short fabric at The Fabric Fairy!


----------



## PurpleEars

Sandi S said:


> There are design ideas and visual sew-alongs for pretty much all of the patterns on Farbenmix.de
> 
> 
> 
> Isabelle's pretty easy - I find that looking at the technical drawings makes most patterns very doable.
> 
> For more Farbenmix examples, check out the gallery on Pattern Review - use the company filter and choose Farbenmix.
> 
> My PR name is Sandi S, so if you want to see my stuff, this is my gallery.
> 
> Here a few of my adventures in sewing German:
> 
> Nadya dress and leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josefin dress and belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Williemeitje dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henrika - layered dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella top & pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tunic/dress (ladies) Svea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halterdress - Yola (with a hand-smocked insert):



Wow! I like all the clothing you made. I didn't realize Farbenmix made ladies' patterns. I will have to check them out!



dianemom2 said:


> Anyhow, here is what I've been working on.  First a shirt for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the eyebrows out of the same fabric as one of the shorts I made for him a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had worked on these two designs at the end of last week and I just got around to testing them out.  Once I tested them, I had to make something with the pieces that  stitched them out on.



Great job on the shirt. The Nemo and Dory designs are beautiful!



mphalens said:


> I was so hoping you'd say that!  I immediately thought of you and all the things you've done with a 4x4 size hoop.  Is this the same machine you have???  Any tips?  I picked it up tonight and have the manual sitting next to me to read . . .
> 
> Jealous you got to be there for the Leap Day stuff.  Too bad only for a couple of hours and AFTER the special hats were gone . . . but still cool nonetheless!
> 
> And bummer about the vacuum!  Ours died not too long ago . . . luckily we just had to limp along for a couple of weeks until my mom brought me one they'd been given.  It's great!
> 
> 
> So - yes, tonight I picked up the SE400 I was asking about a couple of days ago.  SO excited!  What should I do first????  I'm so excited to go look at HeatherSue's website with the knowledge I can actually buy a design and USE it!!!!



Congrats! I actually have the 270D, but it is a very similar machine. I would say just dive in and try out embroidering on it. I am sure you will have so much fun with the SE400! I can't wait to see what you make with it.

We were very fortunate to be at DL for Leap Day. Our travel plans were made before the annoucement about Leap Day. We were just trying squeeze in a trip while both of us have the week off!


----------



## cogero

My first design on my SE-400 was Heather Sue's Mickey Head. Just make sure you read all design descriptions to make sure they fit you hoop. Heather is one of the awesome designers who gives you 3 sizes for one price that way when you upgrade you will have your designs larger


----------



## SallyfromDE

I've been wanting to do a collection of Princess bows. And just haven't gotten around to it. 

So I made something to put on my goofy thing. I think I want to change it up so. The idea was that you can wear it in the park over a petti, jeans or shorts. And it just came out too long. We don't want tripping hazards.


----------



## InkspressYourself

Is anyone friends with aimeeg?  I have always been totally in love with her steamboat willie feliz.

I want to make something similar and my girlfriend that I'm going with wanted me to post aimeeg's picture on pinterest.  I didn't want to do that unless aimeeg said it was ok.

I thought about sending her a message, but I never think of looking at messages and I was afraid she would miss it.


Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## VBAndrea

lovesdumbo said:


> I ordered the Isabelle pattern from Banberry in German.  I figured how hard could it be-I could use an online translator.  One of the piece name translated to "receipt" or "piece of paper" or something like that.  Took me a while to figure out that it was the lining.
> 
> LOVE your 101 Dalmation outfit!  I am thinking of making my DD something 101 Dalmation for our May trip.  We're hoping to get a 101 Dalmation room at ASMovies.


I never thought of using an on line translator.  My dh knows a bit of German, so he could probably help out.  I also have a friend who speaks Dutch and she may be able to help a little.  I'll keep that in mind if there is anything I just have to have that I can't find in English.



Sandi S said:


> There are design ideas and visual sew-alongs for pretty much all of the patterns on Farbenmix.de
> 
> 
> 
> Isabelle's pretty easy - I find that looking at the technical drawings makes most patterns very doable.
> 
> For more Farbenmix examples, check out the gallery on Pattern Review - use the company filter and choose Farbenmix.
> 
> My PR name is Sandi S, so if you want to see my stuff, this is my gallery.
> 
> Here a few of my adventures in sewing German:
> 
> 
> Williemeitje dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henrika - layered dress:


Thanks for posting the pics   The Williemeitje is gorgeous and I really like the Henrika too.  So do you sew day and night???  I can't imagine having the time to make all those wonderful clothes.



dianemom2 said:


> Andrea- I remember seeing the Beatles outfits before.  I think you made them in the fall when you went to a Beatles concert, right???  I love the way you mixed the fabrics.  Both of the outfits turned out really great!  I like how you picked the black thread and used that for all your seams.  The dalmation outfit is so cute.  Did you make the skirt from knit fabric too? I am going to do some experimenting with knits soon.  Do you have CarlaC's raglan pattern too?  Her patterns are always so clear that I've been thinking that might be a good first pattern for me try out with the knits.  Once I get the hang of it I  am sure I can mix it up and change it around like the Simple Sweet.
> 
> Anyhow, here is what I've been working on.  First a shirt for my nephew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the eyebrows out of the same fabric as one of the shorts I made for him a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had worked on these two designs at the end of last week and I just got around to testing them out.  Once I tested them, I had to make something with the pieces that  stitched them out on.


The Dalmatian skirt is out of cotton.  I made it for one of our project runway things where we had to do a new pattern, alter a pattern or make a pattern (I did all three with that outfit b/c I made the skirt pattern -- it has a double bustle at the back, altered the Olivia and made the leggings for the first time).  DD always gets compliments on that outfit.

I love your new appliques   The nemo ones are fabulous!  Well done!  I love that Shark fabric too -- I look at every time I'm in the store but I'm not allowed to buy new fabric unless I have an immediate use for it.



mphalens said:


> i see you answered your own question later on . . . but just another reason to come visit this summer
> 
> So - yes, tonight I picked up the SE400 I was asking about a couple of days ago.  SO excited!  What should I do first????  I'm so excited to go look at HeatherSue's website with the knowledge I can actually buy a design and USE it!!!!


We need to make sure the outlet is open when we have our visit!!!

I'm so excited that you have a machine!!!  I e-mailed you a couple recent coupon codes to enable you, err uh, help you get started 



Sandi S said:


> enabler alert - I found the cutest board short fabric at The Fabric Fairy!


That is sooooo cute!  Too bad I have banned myself from buying more fabric 



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been wanting to do a collection of Princess bows. And just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> So I made something to put on my goofy thing. I think I want to change it up so. The idea was that you can wear it in the park over a petti, jeans or shorts. And it just came out too long. We don't want tripping hazards.


Absolutely gorgeous!  



InkspressYourself said:


> Is anyone friends with aimeeg?  I have always been totally in love with her steamboat willie feliz.
> 
> I want to make something similar and my girlfriend that I'm going with wanted me to post aimeeg's picture on pinterest.  I didn't want to do that unless aimeeg said it was ok.
> 
> I thought about sending her a message, but I never think of looking at messages and I was afraid she would miss it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn


I think she has a facebook page called Gorgeous Girls Boutique -- probably a good way to reach her.


----------



## VBAndrea

DIANE

Forgot to answer -- yes, I have the raglan pattern but the only thing I've ever made with it were fleece Halloween costumes.  I haven't tried it with knits.  I've made a few AG t-shirts using Carla's tutorial though.


----------



## mphalens

Andrea - let's call it ENCOURAGEMENT   Thanks, by the way!  

I've spent the last hour looking at designs . . . and last night I spent an hour or more before going to sleep . . .

Phalen, however, keeps asking if I'm ready - but not to embroider anything - he wants to know if I'm ready to clean out the Jack LaLainne juicer we found at Goodwill yesterday   $9.99  Apparently yesterday was my day for awesome deals 

So - DH's only question - WHERE am I going to PUT this lovely new machine???  Can't fit it in the (abandoned) sewing area in our bedroom - it can only fit ONE machine.  Currently my 401a is in the diningroom on the table . . . and there is space on the table we have set up in there for Phalen's homeschool stuff . . . but that would mean I'm declaring the diningroom is my sewing space.


----------



## ncmomof2

Sandi S said:


> Williemeitje dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]



Very cute!  I have this pattern but have not tried it yet.  Was it easy to put together?  Would it be too long for a DW trip?  Thanks!


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> I've been wanting to do a collection of Princess bows. And just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> So I made something to put on my goofy thing. I think I want to change it up so. The idea was that you can wear it in the park over a petti, jeans or shorts. And it just came out too long. We don't want tripping hazards.


I think that is an adorable idea!  I love how it turned out.



InkspressYourself said:


> Is anyone friends with aimeeg?  I have always been totally in love with her steamboat willie feliz.
> 
> I want to make something similar and my girlfriend that I'm going with wanted me to post aimeeg's picture on pinterest.  I didn't want to do that unless aimeeg said it was ok.
> 
> I thought about sending her a message, but I never think of looking at messages and I was afraid she would miss it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn


Send her a private message on here.  She will probably see it.



VBAndrea said:


> The Dalmatian skirt is out of cotton.  I made it for one of our project runway things where we had to do a new pattern, alter a pattern or make a pattern (I did all three with that outfit b/c I made the skirt pattern -- it has a double bustle at the back, altered the Olivia and made the leggings for the first time).  DD always gets compliments on that outfit.
> 
> I love your new appliques   The nemo ones are fabulous!  Well done!  I love that Shark fabric too -- I look at every time I'm in the store but I'm not allowed to buy new fabric unless I have an immediate use for it.
> 
> 
> I think she has a facebook page called Gorgeous Girls Boutique -- probably a good way to reach her.


I thought that you'd posted the dalmatian outfit picture before.  I guess since I saw the picture in the Project Runway competition, I never connected it to you.

I've been eyeing that shark fabric for a while and when I decided to do a Finding Nemo outfit, I realized that it was perfect for what I had in mind!  I was trying to stick with the no new fabric rule too.  But I am so bad at it.  Now I am trying to buy less new fabric by trying to combine fabric stash items with new purchases.  Like the Cinderella dress I made last week had blue fabric from my stash but the lace for the peplums and the trim on the front had to be purchased.

Good idea to look at Aimee's FB page.



VBAndrea said:


> DIANE
> 
> Forgot to answer -- yes, I have the raglan pattern but the only thing I've ever made with it were fleece Halloween costumes.  I haven't tried it with knits.  I've made a few AG t-shirts using Carla's tutorial though.


I saw a tutorial on-line for how to turn it into a dress.  I was going to pin it but my computer froze up.  It didn't look too hard to do.  You just kind of extended the bottom of the shirt and flaired it so it had leg room.  I went on YCMT and put it in my cart but then I was undecided so I haven't purchased it yet.


When you made the Beetles shirt with the black thread, what stitch did you use to connect the pieces of fabric together?




mphalens said:


> I've spent the last hour looking at designs ...
> 
> Phalen, however, keeps asking if I'm ready - but not to embroider anything - he wants to know if I'm ready to clean out the Jack LaLainne juicer we found at Goodwill yesterday   $9.99  Apparently yesterday was my day for awesome deals
> 
> So - DH's only question - WHERE am I going to PUT this lovely new machine???  Can't fit it in the (abandoned) sewing area in our bedroom - it can only fit ONE machine.  Currently my 401a is in the diningroom on the table . . . and there is space on the table we have set up in there for Phalen's homeschool stuff . . . but that would mean I'm declaring the diningroom is my sewing space.



It sounds like yesterday was your big day for bargains!  What do you think you will use more, the juicer or the embroidery machine????? 

So what part of the house are you going to convert to a sewing room?  It sounds like you have gotten to the point where you need a designated area for your stuff.

If you think browsing designs takes a long time, just wait until you want to make your own designs.  That takes way longer.


----------



## NiniMorris

mphalens said:


> Andrea - let's call it ENCOURAGEMENT   Thanks, by the way!
> 
> I've spent the last hour looking at designs . . . and last night I spent an hour or more before going to sleep . . .
> 
> Phalen, however, keeps asking if I'm ready - but not to embroider anything - he wants to know if I'm ready to clean out the Jack LaLainne juicer we found at Goodwill yesterday   $9.99  Apparently yesterday was my day for awesome deals
> 
> So - DH's only question - WHERE am I going to PUT this lovely new machine???  Can't fit it in the (abandoned) sewing area in our bedroom - it can only fit ONE machine.  Currently my 401a is in the diningroom on the table . . . and there is space on the table we have set up in there for Phalen's homeschool stuff . . . but that would mean I'm declaring the diningroom is my sewing space.




I spent way too much time using my dining room table as my sewing 'room'.  Once I had one machine on the dining room table and one on the kitchen table!  Hubby was not amused!

As soon as my middle son decided to make it official and move out, I took over his room (which was the upstairs bonus room...kinda like an attic) as my sewing room....shortly after I added a 12 foot table for my long arm.

When I outgrew that space, it was really REALLY easy to convince hubby I needed the downstairs apartment.  I now have three rooms to house all my 'stuff'...and still have problems finding space for it all.  Add to that I just purchased a new PE770...now I have to redo the room AGAIN to make a home for it.

My theory is...your sewing needs will multiply to overflow the space you have!


Nini


----------



## InkspressYourself

I sent aimeeg a message through this site.  I tried to find the facebook page and I even liked it, but it looked like it was for hair extensions that made me wonder if I was on the right page.

I love the Tiana bow!  Tiana is my favorite disney dress.

Dawn


----------



## VBAndrea

dianemom2 said:


> When you made the Beetles shirt with the black thread, what stitch did you use to connect the pieces of fabric together?


I lettuced with black and then I top stitched it on with a zig zag stitch in whatever color the fabric was.  It's not noticeable when worn -- in other words you can see the zig zag stitch but only when you look for it.  If that doesn't make sense I can take a close up pic for you (when dh returns from CA -- he took the camera).



InkspressYourself said:


> I sent aimeeg a message through this site.  I tried to find the facebook page and I even liked it, but it looked like it was for hair extensions that made me wonder if I was on the right page.
> 
> I love the Tiana bow!  Tiana is my favorite disney dress.
> 
> Dawn


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gorgeous-Girls-Boutique/210534112294257


----------



## InkspressYourself

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gorgeous-Girls-Boutique/210534112294257[/QUOTE]

Thank you.  I am so facebook backward.  I wonder if all my friends are wondering why I liked the hair extension page!


----------



## VBAndrea

InkspressYourself said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gorgeous-Girls-Boutique/210534112294257



Thank you.  I am so facebook backward.  I wonder if all my friends are wondering why I liked the hair extension page![/QUOTE]

It took me a couple of tries to find it -- I'm not fb savvy either.  Can't wait to see your new hair extensions though


----------



## mommy2mrb

Hello all!

finally talked to Cherylanne yesterday about our blanket project for our "little orphanage to be" in Haiti!

they are hoping to have the bldg complete by October, get all the staff in and trained and then move the kids in my Christmas, what a wonderful gift for them all!

Wendy will be updating the "Hugs from Megan" thread on the Big Give site soon so watch for an updated thread....figure was better to start off fresh since its been so long since we first started it!!!

they are still trying to figure out about clothing for the kids, not sure if they are doing uniforms or street clothes, so will let you all know down the road since some of you had ask about that a few months ago.

thank you all for your continued support and look forward to seeing all the beautiful blankets!

If anyone has any questions about the orphanage please PM me, I am not allowed to post the web info since its not an approved charity for the DIS but it is on the Big Give thread!

as soon as Wendy gets the new thread started we will be open for sign ups again!!!

Thanks,
Lisa and Megan


----------



## Sandi S

ncmomof2 said:


> Very cute!  I have this pattern but have not tried it yet.  Was it easy to put together?  Would it be too long for a DW trip?  Thanks!



It's not too hard to do, but I would shorten it for a park dress. It is a bit long.


----------



## PurpleEars

SallyfromDE said:


> I've been wanting to do a collection of Princess bows. And just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> So I made something to put on my goofy thing. I think I want to change it up so. The idea was that you can wear it in the park over a petti, jeans or shorts. And it just came out too long. We don't want tripping hazards.



It looks great! Hopefully it won't be too hard to make it shorter!



mphalens said:


> Phalen, however, keeps asking if I'm ready - but not to embroider anything - he wants to know if I'm ready to clean out the Jack LaLainne juicer we found at Goodwill yesterday   $9.99  Apparently yesterday was my day for awesome deals
> 
> So - DH's only question - WHERE am I going to PUT this lovely new machine???  Can't fit it in the (abandoned) sewing area in our bedroom - it can only fit ONE machine.  Currently my 401a is in the diningroom on the table . . . and there is space on the table we have set up in there for Phalen's homeschool stuff . . . but that would mean I'm declaring the diningroom is my sewing space.



Sounds like you got good deals all the way around! It sounds like your DH seems to be on board with your new machine! I took over our spare bedroom as my sewing room, but it does mean I have to "move out" whenever we have overnight guests.



mommy2mrb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> finally talked to Cherylanne yesterday about our blanket project for our "little orphanage to be" in Haiti!
> 
> they are hoping to have the bldg complete by October, get all the staff in and trained and then move the kids in my Christmas, what a wonderful gift for them all!
> 
> Wendy will be updating the "Hugs from Megan" thread on the Big Give site soon so watch for an updated thread....figure was better to start off fresh since its been so long since we first started it!!!
> 
> they are still trying to figure out about clothing for the kids, not sure if they are doing uniforms or street clothes, so will let you all know down the road since some of you had ask about that a few months ago.
> 
> thank you all for your continued support and look forward to seeing all the beautiful blankets!
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the orphanage please PM me, I am not allowed to post the web info since its not an approved charity for the DIS but it is on the Big Give thread!
> 
> as soon as Wendy gets the new thread started we will be open for sign ups again!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa and Megan



It is so exciting to see the project moving forward!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> It is so exciting to see the project moving forward!



Yes it is  if all goes as planned Megan and I plan on being there at the dedication during Christmas break....we are so excited to see it first hand and meet all the sweet little faces, know there will be plenty of hugs and snuggles!


----------



## GlassSlippers

SallyfromDE said:


> I've been wanting to do a collection of Princess bows. And just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> So I made something to put on my goofy thing. I think I want to change it up so. The idea was that you can wear it in the park over a petti, jeans or shorts. And it just came out too long. We don't want tripping hazards.



I love this! What a cute idea! I especially like the gorgeous bow. It's so feminine and pretty. What I'm really wondering about is your mannequin/dress form. Would you mind very much sharing where you got the pattern?

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## miprender

PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the outfits! I can't wait to see what you've planned for the other days.



Thanks... and sorry to hear about your vacuum.

My other Epcot day is making all Fiesta themed. My son was so upset that we missed Senor Donald that I am making one day themed around that and we are also planning on eating at San Angel Inn.



Sandi S said:


> Nadya dress and leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halterdress - Yola (with a hand-smocked insert):



Everything is amazing and love all the fabric you used.



dianemom2 said:


> I made the eyebrows out of the same fabric as one of the shorts I made for him a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had worked on these two designs at the end of last week and I just got around to testing them out.  Once I tested them, I had to make something with the pieces that  stitched them out on.



Your nephew must be loving all the neat stuff you are making him. 



smile5sunshine said:


> WOO HOO for having a day's worth of outfits done! Great job!
> 
> Sunshine



 Thanks... now need motiviation to finish everything else



Sandi S said:


> enabler alert - I found the cutest board short fabric at The Fabric Fairy!



That is cute!



SallyfromDE said:


> So I made something to put on my goofy thing. I think I want to change it up so. The idea was that you can wear it in the park over a petti, jeans or shorts. And it just came out too long. We don't want tripping hazards.



I love your dress form and really love the Tiana skirt.



InkspressYourself said:


> Is anyone friends with aimeeg?  I have always been totally in love with her steamboat willie feliz.
> 
> I want to make something similar and my girlfriend that I'm going with wanted me to post aimeeg's picture on pinterest.  I didn't want to do that unless aimeeg said it was ok.
> 
> I thought about sending her a message, but I never think of looking at messages and I was afraid she would miss it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dawn



I loved her Steamboat Willie dress too and made one based on her idea for our trip last year.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GlassSlippers said:


> I love this! What a cute idea! I especially like the gorgeous bow. It's so feminine and pretty. What I'm really wondering about is your mannequin/dress form. Would you mind very much sharing where you got the pattern?
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



http://www.etsy.com/shop/TerrieKnox?ref=pr_shop_more

I bought the 4-6 years, and measured to a commercial pattern, and it measures a dress size 4. She has a nice photo PDF, but no yardage info. I bought a yard and could make 3 with it. She doesn't give directions (although, to tell the truth, I didnt really pour over the directions) for the loop in the neck. I added that. I lined it, to make it more stable, and had some foam board, so I glued a peice in the neck, arms and bottom. Just to make stand out  a bit more. I think that's only in my mind. But the bottom helps it to stand on the table.


----------



## Meshell2002

SallyfromDE said:


> http://www.etsy.com/shop/TerrieKnox?ref=pr_shop_more
> 
> I bought the 4-6 years, and measured to a commercial pattern, and it measures a dress size 4. She has a nice photo PDF, but no yardage info. I bought a yard and could make 3 with it. She doesn't give directions (although, to tell the truth, I didnt really pour over the directions) for the loop in the neck. I added that. I lined it, to make it more stable, and had some foam board, so I glued a peice in the neck, arms and bottom. Just to make stand out  a bit more. I think that's only in my mind. But the bottom helps it to stand on the table.



thanks for the link.....would love to try making the mannequin


----------



## micksmoma

I hope you can help me with a problem with my applique, I have done a couple of appliques that are wrinkled after they are washed, one of them I can't even iron out, what can I do to stop this?  I used Heat and Bond Lite to fuse two pieces of fabric together because it was thin but I have done this before and never had a problem. I did prewash everything.  I know that some one will know and thank you for the help.


----------



## mommy2mrb

*We are up and running!   thanks to Wendy for starting a new thread!!!

If you'd like to help make some comfy fleece blankets for our little kiddo's please sign up on the Big Give Site....under Special (Non Wish) Gives


We appreciate all your help in making our goal of 132 blankets!!!

Thanks 
Lisa and Megan

*


----------



## Isatricia

I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...

You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!

My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?

I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.

I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.


----------



## VBAndrea

mommy2mrb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> finally talked to Cherylanne yesterday about our blanket project for our "little orphanage to be" in Haiti!
> 
> they are hoping to have the bldg complete by October, get all the staff in and trained and then move the kids in my Christmas, what a wonderful gift for them all!
> 
> Wendy will be updating the "Hugs from Megan" thread on the Big Give site soon so watch for an updated thread....figure was better to start off fresh since its been so long since we first started it!!!
> 
> they are still trying to figure out about clothing for the kids, not sure if they are doing uniforms or street clothes, so will let you all know down the road since some of you had ask about that a few months ago.
> 
> thank you all for your continued support and look forward to seeing all the beautiful blankets!
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the orphanage please PM me, I am not allowed to post the web info since its not an approved charity for the DIS but it is on the Big Give thread!
> 
> as soon as Wendy gets the new thread started we will be open for sign ups again!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Lisa and Megan


Wendy already has the thread up and I posted over there -- I just need to check my stash to see sizes and whether or not boy or girl would work.  I am really excited that you may be able to go down for the dedication!  How awesome is that!!!!



Isatricia said:


> I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...
> 
> You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!
> 
> My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?
> 
> I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.
> 
> I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.


My dd doesn't do princess dresses, but I think the ones out of cotton are much more park appropriate for comfort and heat.  Are you familiar with Carla's blog?  She has ways of princessifying her Simply Sweet pattern.  Many on here have made them out of cotton and they look fabulous.

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html

On the left you will see links for Cinderella and Belle as well (I think she did these for dolls but you just adapt them for human size).


----------



## VBAndrea

micksmoma said:


> I hope you can help me with a problem with my applique, I have done a couple of appliques that are wrinkled after they are washed, one of them I can't even iron out, what can I do to stop this?  I used Heat and Bond Lite to fuse two pieces of fabric together because it was thin but I have done this before and never had a problem. I did prewash everything.  I know that some one will know and thank you for the help.



I wash on cold and dry on casual and many appliques wrinkle up but they all iron out for me.  Maybe try some wrinkle release spray??


----------



## dianemom2

Isatricia said:


> I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...
> 
> You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!
> 
> My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?
> 
> I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.
> 
> I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.


I was going to answer you but I see that Andrea already gave the same answer I was going to give.  Making their dresses out of pretty calico will look nice and be much cooler in the Florida weather.  I just did a Cinderella dress last week.  I used blue calico for the dress and white lace for the peplums.



VBAndrea said:


> My dd doesn't do princess dresses, but I think the ones out of cotton are much more park appropriate for comfort and heat.  Are you familiar with Carla's blog?  She has ways of princessifying her Simply Sweet pattern.  Many on here have made them out of cotton and they look fabulous.
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/09/princess-pointers.html
> 
> On the left you will see links for Cinderella and Belle as well (I think she did these for dolls but you just adapt them for human size).


She also has a Sleeping Beauty version of her Simply Sweet.  I've seen people use the  portrait peasant dress for a Snow White dress and it has turned out very cute.



micksmoma said:


> I hope you can help me with a problem with my applique, I have done a couple of appliques that are wrinkled after they are washed, one of them I can't even iron out, what can I do to stop this?  I used Heat and Bond Lite to fuse two pieces of fabric together because it was thin but I have done this before and never had a problem. I did prewash everything.  I know that some one will know and thank you for the help.


Are you doing machine applique?  If so you don't really need anything under the fabric except the stabilizer.  For hand applique, I can't really help out since I haven't done much of that.


----------



## Isatricia

Thanks!  I will check out the blog.  I used a very simple dress pattern and modified it slightly to make hte Snow White and Rapunzel dresses.  I used Simplicity 2377.  I used Plisse poly/cotton fabric.  I will get some pics of them soon.


----------



## miprender

micksmoma said:


> I hope you can help me with a problem with my applique, I have done a couple of appliques that are wrinkled after they are washed, one of them I can't even iron out, what can I do to stop this?  I used Heat and Bond Lite to fuse two pieces of fabric together because it was thin but I have done this before and never had a problem. I did prewash everything.  I know that some one will know and thank you for the help.



Mine wrinkle sometimes too even after using H&B Lite on a few of them, but I have never had a problem when I use the iron.

Like Diane mentioned are you doing this on a machine. I always use cut away for  my stabilizer.


----------



## Isatricia

Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> Wendy already has the thread up and I posted over there -- I just need to check my stash to see sizes and whether or not boy or girl would work.  I am really excited that you may be able to go down for the dedication!  How awesome is that!!!!



Thanks Andrea....there is plenty of time...have until Sept 15 to get them to me!

we are so excited to go down....know it will be hard to be at the Hotel Montana site but is something we need to do to see the memorial and be where Jim was 
have gotten quite close with Brit's mom (we met her last summer in NYC) and can't wait to meet her dad and brothers!

this has become our passion and heart healing project


----------



## 4monkeys

Thanks for the advice on pattersn. I am going to look at karlac's when I post this.

My DS5 got some great custom shirts for our last trip.  I don't seem to have the creative knack at the moment and am quite stuck for his stitch top. It is the same color as stitch with stitch appliqued on.   

Do I do a pattern for the shorts???  And if so.... what does anyone recommend??  I looked in the photobucket listed on the post 1, but don't remember seeing anything for stitch.  Thanks!


----------



## PurpleEars

mommy2mrb said:


> Yes it is  if all goes as planned Megan and I plan on being there at the dedication during Christmas break....we are so excited to see it first hand and meet all the sweet little faces, know there will be plenty of hugs and snuggles!



That sounds amazing! I really hope you will be able to go to the dedication. I can't imagine how difficult it has been for you and Megan. I truly admire your strength to turn something so negative in your life to a spring of hope for others. I can't wait to see the pictures of this wonderful home!



micksmoma said:


> I hope you can help me with a problem with my applique, I have done a couple of appliques that are wrinkled after they are washed, one of them I can't even iron out, what can I do to stop this?  I used Heat and Bond Lite to fuse two pieces of fabric together because it was thin but I have done this before and never had a problem. I did prewash everything.  I know that some one will know and thank you for the help.



Are they done on knit or on woven fabric? Is the material a "wrinkly" material to start (for the applique pieces and/or the "base" material) They may play into it. Based on your description, I am not sure if you used any stabilizer under the applique. The stabilizer makes a huge difference (I found out the hard way). For most of my work, I use a medium weight cut away (just my personal preference). For woven, tear away would work too.



Isatricia said:


> I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...
> 
> You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!
> 
> My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?
> 
> I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.
> 
> I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.



Welcome! I can't help you with the question about comfortable vs. uncomfortable based on any first hand experience. However, the cotton (or poly-cotton) dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin. This is especially true if it is hot. My thought is, if adults tend to wear cotton or poly-cotton clothes to the parks, children would benefit from wearing things made out of similar materials!



Isatricia said:


> Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.



They look beautiful! It looks like your model enjoys wearing them too. I can't wait to see your other creations!


----------



## mommy2mrb

PurpleEars said:


> That sounds amazing! I really hope you will be able to go to the dedication. I can't imagine how difficult it has been for you and Megan. I truly admire your strength to turn something so negative in your life to a spring of hope for others. I can't wait to see the pictures of this wonderful home!



We will be there for sure, its to important for us not to be 
our journey has been hard, but learning each day how to get through it the best we can!  thank you for your sweet words, this is helping us heal our hearts and knowing we are making a difference in Jim's name is so wonderful !

I will add the two blankets you made to our count! thanks again for doing that for us Flora


----------



## Isatricia

So my 8 yrs old has decided she would rather me make her a Cinderella dress out of the plisse using the same pattern I just made the last 2 dresses out of than to rebuild the satin dress we have already.  It is a very easy pattern so I am ok with it.  

My youngest wants a Pocahontas dress and I have no idea how I am going to do that.  I cannot find a pattern.  Any ideas?


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*not much sewing going on here lately but i have plans for Easter dresses for the g'girls...5 of them ,so simple dresses!   it's beautiful here in north ga. spring is here and soccer started today for my oldest grandson...and something happened today and i was gonna ask you ladies what you thought...my dd has been having legal probs with her ex and his new wife,new wife wanting lots of things that were settled 2 years ago changed....won't go in to the crazy details except to say they have driving dd nuts with petty issues like when is soccer practice/games etc...the dad knows all this info but insist on sending emails almost dailey asking/demaned things,even conacts his layer about when game was today! wouldn't be crazy except he is the asst coach!!!! and hie's buds with the coach...and to top it off they put the boys name son their jerseys last night and the new step mom shows up with my grandson's name n her shirt!!!!! did they offer his MOM a shirt NO!!! just so disrespectful i think...anywyas whats your views on the shirt,i think she should do last name and ask Brendi is she wants one with Blaze's name on it...
 anyways on a nicer note...here's dd at 23 weeks preg with Liberty elayna...catch ya all later
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Sandi S

Isatricia said:


> I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...
> 
> You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!
> 
> My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?
> 
> I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.
> 
> I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.





Isatricia said:


> So my 8 yrs old has decided she would rather me make her a Cinderella dress out of the plisse using the same pattern I just made the last 2 dresses out of than to rebuild the satin dress we have already.  It is a very easy pattern so I am ok with it.
> 
> My youngest wants a Pocahontas dress and I have no idea how I am going to do that.  I cannot find a pattern.  Any ideas?



I was going to suggest cotton broadcloth, but plisse or seersucker would be good too. When I made a Sleeping Beauty dress for DD for Disneyland (in 2009), I used cotton and shortened the dress to knee length and the sleeves to short sleeve length. With the iconic Sleeping Beauty details still there, the dress looked fine.

I bought some fabric that looks like a Star Wars comic book to do a shirt for one of my older boys - really wild - just their style.


----------



## mphalens

mommy2mrb said:


> *We are up and running!   thanks to Wendy for starting a new thread!!!
> 
> If you'd like to help make some comfy fleece blankets for our little kiddo's please sign up on the Big Give Site....under Special (Non Wish) Gives
> 
> 
> We appreciate all your help in making our goal of 132 blankets!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Lisa and Megan
> 
> *



Off to check it out now!  I know I have some fleece and even if not, it goes on sale often enough


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

Isatricia said:


> Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.


very cute dresses i love them both but especially the repunzel,i haven't done her yet...thank you for sharing with us all...~Beth~


----------



## dianemom2

Isatricia said:


> Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.


Very pretty.  They turned out great!


Isatricia said:


> So my 8 yrs old has decided she would rather me make her a Cinderella dress out of the plisse using the same pattern I just made the last 2 dresses out of than to rebuild the satin dress we have already.  It is a very easy pattern so I am ok with it.
> 
> My youngest wants a Pocahontas dress and I have no idea how I am going to do that.  I cannot find a pattern.  Any ideas?


I think that the cotton dress will be much better than the satin.  It will be so much cooler!  For the Pocahontas dress maybe you could do a sundress with brown knit fabric.  Make one strap on the sundress out of that clear stuff that they use on costumes so that the straps don't show.  Then you can cut some fringe on the bottom.  Or make it out of some brown cotton, do the straps the same way and sew some fringe to the bottom.  I am sure you can find some kind of geometric trim or ribbon that seems to mimic Native American beadwork.  You could use that to trim up the dress.

So we have been talking a lot about knits the last few days.  The knit fabrics tend to be so much more expensive than cottons so I decided to re-purpose one of my old shirts for my first experiment in sewing a knit dress.  This was a shirt that was in good shape but I hadn't worn for over a year.  I thought it would make a perfect summer outfit for my niece.  It already had the button front.  I used a purchased knit dress for my cutting guide to figure out how long and wide to make the dress.  I decided not to do sleeves to make it a little easier this time.  Plus the idea I had in mind was very beachy so sleeveless fit that.  The little shorts were the sleeves.









I am not a skinny little woman so my shirt had plenty of fabric to work with.


----------



## mommy2mrb

mphalens said:


> Off to check it out now!  I know I have some fleece and even if not, it goes on sale often enough



thanks Marianne  there's plenty of time, so wait for a good sale


----------



## Isatricia

dianemom2 said:


> Very pretty.  They turned out great!
> 
> I think that the cotton dress will be much better than the satin.  It will be so much cooler!  For the Pocahontas dress maybe you could do a sundress with brown knit fabric.  Make one strap on the sundress out of that clear stuff that they use on costumes so that the straps don't show.  Then you can cut some fringe on the bottom.  Or make it out of some brown cotton, do the straps the same way and sew some fringe to the bottom.  I am sure you can find some kind of geometric trim or ribbon that seems to mimic Native American beadwork.  You could use that to trim up the dress.



Great ideas!  Thanks.  I saw some brown knit in the red tag section at Joann's today.  I didn't check the price but the color should be about right.  I'll have to look at sundress patterns.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Isatricia said:


> I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...
> 
> You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!
> 
> My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?
> 
> I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.
> 
> I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.



I use Symphony, which is thin and super cheap. Cotton Poly blend. It helps a little bit with the wrinkles. Or a cotton knit. 



Isatricia said:


> Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.



Super cute!! 

Kirsta was asking about a Pocohontas, and I started to give it some thought. Modifying a cap sleeve peasant. Doing the one arm in a sheer flesh color fabric. Fringe around the top and hem. But that's all the further I've gone with that.


----------



## McDuck

Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!  

May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.  

front





back


----------



## tigger_mommy

Here is my dilemma, I booked a trip with free DDP in Oct 2012, when I was planning on Oct 2013. I have 6 months to get outfits done for 4 kids and I am not even a novice sewer.  I have fabric purchased and know what I want, but no realistic expectations of being able to accomplish them.  Anyone have any ideas of what to do? As I said, I already have fabric purchased and know what I want, nothing fancy mainly some elastic waist skirts, and the sewing ability of a drunk monkey with no real time to practice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VBAndrea

Isatricia said:


> Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.


They are both really nice!  Your dd will be so much more happier in those than an itchy princess dress.



dianemom2 said:


> She also has a Sleeping Beauty version of her Simply Sweet.  I've seen people use the  portrait peasant dress for a Snow White dress and it has turned out very cute.


 The link I entered was directly to Sleepy Beauty!  



mommy2mrb said:


> We will be there for sure, its to important for us not to be
> our journey has been hard, but learning each day how to get through it the best we can!  thank you for your sweet words, this is helping us heal our hearts and knowing we are making a difference in Jim's name is so wonderful !


I totally understand the need to be there.  I would have to do the same if I were in your circumstances.  I think it is an important step in healing. 



dianemom2 said:


> So we have been talking a lot about knits the last few days.  The knit fabrics tend to be so much more expensive than cottons so I decided to re-purpose one of my old shirts for my first experiment in sewing a knit dress.  This was a shirt that was in good shape but I hadn't worn for over a year.  I thought it would make a perfect summer outfit for my niece.  It already had the button front.  I used a purchased knit dress for my cutting guide to figure out how long and wide to make the dress.  I decided not to do sleeves to make it a little easier this time.  Plus the idea I had in mind was very beachy so sleeveless fit that.  The little shorts were the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a skinny little woman so my shirt had plenty of fabric to work with.


That turned out fabulous!  I first saw the Izod tag and knew you didn't sew that in there!  Smart idea though b/c knits are expensive.  I love how you repurposed the sleeves too.  I so want to do some knit shopping on etsy, but I am not supposed to be buying fabric.  I want to make some more Olivias -- I also saw another knit pattern I want and I really can't be spending $$ right now (dang house needs to sell!!!).



McDuck said:


> Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!
> 
> May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back


That is adorable -- love the fabric choices.



tigger_mommy said:


> Here is my dilemma, I booked a trip with free DDP in Oct 2012, when I was planning on Oct 2013. I have 6 months to get outfits done for 4 kids and I am not even a novice sewer.  I have fabric purchased and know what I want, but no realistic expectations of being able to accomplish them.  Anyone have any ideas of what to do? As I said, I already have fabric purchased and know what I want, nothing fancy mainly some elastic waist skirts, and the sewing ability of a drunk monkey with no real time to practice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


I would look at patterns on youcanmakethis.com for ideas and also look for free on line tuts -- they are east "drunk monkey"  projects.    Are you on pinterest?  I have a bunch of free tuts marked on there.  I started sewing 5 months before our trip and got everything done and that is when I first started sewing (Of course, I only have two children so it was a bit more manageable -- but they had two outfits each per day).


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

dianemom2 said:


> Very pretty.  They turned out great!
> 
> I think that the cotton dress will be much better than the satin.  It will be so much cooler!  For the Pocahontas dress maybe you could do a sundress with brown knit fabric.  Make one strap on the sundress out of that clear stuff that they use on costumes so that the straps don't show.  Then you can cut some fringe on the bottom.  Or make it out of some brown cotton, do the straps the same way and sew some fringe to the bottom.  I am sure you can find some kind of geometric trim or ribbon that seems to mimic Native American beadwork.  You could use that to trim up the dress.
> 
> So we have been talking a lot about knits the last few days.  The knit fabrics tend to be so much more expensive than cottons so I decided to re-purpose one of my old shirts for my first experiment in sewing a knit dress.  This was a shirt that was in good shape but I hadn't worn for over a year.  I thought it would make a perfect summer outfit for my niece.  It already had the button front.  I used a purchased knit dress for my cutting guide to figure out how long and wide to make the dress.  I decided not to do sleeves to make it a little easier this time.  Plus the idea I had in mind was very beachy so sleeveless fit that.  The little shorts were the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a skinny little woman so my shirt had plenty of fabric to work with.


*I just love this outfit... so i am hitting the ladies shirt rack at the thrift store...mens too! very cool repurpose...i am all about the thrifty..
 thank you for sharing ~Beth~.*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

McDuck said:


> Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!
> 
> May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back


*I love this!!!! so MiCkEy!  thanks for sharing ~Beth~*


----------



## mommy2mrb

VBAndrea said:


> I totally understand the need to be there.  I would have to do the same if I were in your circumstances.  I think it is an important step in healing.



thanks Andrea


----------



## Sandi S

McDuck said:


> Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!
> 
> May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



That turned out really cute!



tigger_mommy said:


> Here is my dilemma, I booked a trip with free DDP in Oct 2012, when I was planning on Oct 2013. I have 6 months to get outfits done for 4 kids and I am not even a novice sewer.  I have fabric purchased and know what I want, but no realistic expectations of being able to accomplish them.  Anyone have any ideas of what to do? As I said, I already have fabric purchased and know what I want, nothing fancy mainly some elastic waist skirts, and the sewing ability of a drunk monkey with no real time to practice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



Elastic waist skirts are easy - you will be able to do those. Once you get through the first, the others will go quickly.



Isatricia said:


> I posted this in another spot, but this seems like the better place...
> 
> You all seem to be much better seamstresses than I am!!
> 
> My girls want princess dresses for our upcoming trip to DLR. I have made them princess dresses for Halloween several times, so we have a few that only need slight modifications to fit/repair. We (the parents) are concerned that the satin dresses will be to hot and bulky in the parks or simply be uncomfortable on the rides and activities. What are your experiences on this?
> 
> I have also chosen to make them Snow White and Rapunzel dresses out of alternative spring/summer fabrics. I have the Snow White dresses done and I think they are adorable and the girls are happy with them. I am working on the Rapunzel dresses now. These dresses look so much more comfortable than the satin dresses. We have also had issues with the satin dresses pulling apart when they play in them, so that is another concern at the parks.
> 
> I am also going to make a Jasmine outfit, but I am making it out of interlock knit fabric. I hope that it has enough stability to look cute.



Interlock should be fine since it is more stable than a jersey or rib knit. 

I just finished my first Disney top for ME - McCall's 6512 in a cotton voile I found really cheap through Fabric Mart (one of my biggest online weaknesses). Here is the result:






I have more pictures and info on my sewing blog.

Aside from a Buzz Lightyear tee I applique for my youngest son (need to take a picture of that), this is actually my first trip garment.


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I just love this outfit... so i am hitting the ladies shirt rack at the thrift store...mens too! very cool repurpose...i am all about the thrifty..
> thank you for sharing ~Beth~.*


Beth- when I was making this, I thought it was right up your alley!  You are so great about repurposing things!




McDuck said:


> http://i337.photobucket.com/albums/n379/ukjenbill/2012%20customs/IMG_3794.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> back


Super cute!  I have some of the same Mickey head fabric.  I love how you used the fabrics and colors.



tigger_mommy said:


> Here is my dilemma, I booked a trip with free DDP in Oct 2012, when I was planning on Oct 2013. I have 6 months to get outfits done for 4 kids and I am not even a novice sewer.  I have fabric purchased and know what I want, but no realistic expectations of being able to accomplish them.  Anyone have any ideas of what to do? As I said, I already have fabric purchased and know what I want, nothing fancy mainly some elastic waist skirts, and the sewing ability of a drunk monkey with no real time to practice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



Some simple elastic waist skirts are very easy to sew.  A lot of people on here get started with Easy Fit pants (or shorts) from CarlaC on Youcanmakethis.com.  They are super easy to make.  If you keep your plans simple you should have no trouble making some cute things for your 4 kids.



Sandi S said:


> I just finished my first Disney top for ME - McCall's 6512 in a cotton voile I found really cheap through Fabric Mart (one of my biggest online weaknesses). Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures and info on my sewing blog.
> 
> Aside from a Buzz Lightyear tee I applique for my youngest son (need to take a picture of that), this is actually my first trip garment.


That looks great!  And the fabric looks so light and breezy too.  It should be perfect to wear in the Florida heat!


----------



## tigger_mommy

I am indeed on pinterest. I am sitting here looking at one of the first sewing projects I took on and it makes me want to laugh hysterically, due to the drunk monkey factor. I am so tempted to call my Memaw and ask if I can come over for a weekend of non-stop sewing tutorials. LOL If only it weren't for those 4 kids that won't allow me to get anything accomplished. Thank you for the vote of confidence!


----------



## McDuck

tigger_mommy said:


> Here is my dilemma, I booked a trip with free DDP in Oct 2012, when I was planning on Oct 2013. I have 6 months to get outfits done for 4 kids and I am not even a novice sewer.  I have fabric purchased and know what I want, but no realistic expectations of being able to accomplish them.  Anyone have any ideas of what to do? As I said, I already have fabric purchased and know what I want, nothing fancy mainly some elastic waist skirts, and the sewing ability of a drunk monkey with no real time to practice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



I echo CarlaC's patterns on YouCanMakeThis.com.  Easy Fits, Portrait Peasant, Simply Sweet, and of course online tutorials for elastic waist skirts.  You'll be feeling sewing confidence in no time!!!!



VBAndrea said:


> That is adorable -- love the fabric choices.
> .



Thank you!!!  The yellow and black I had been saving for a Winnie the Pooh and Tigger quilt I meant to do before Kaity was born!  Now that she's practically two and a half, I finally came to terms with the fact that I wasn't going to get the quilt done in a timely fashion and decided to repurpose/reassign the fabric for outfits.



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *I love this!!!! so MiCkEy!  thanks for sharing ~Beth~*



Thank you!!!  



Sandi S said:


> That turned out really cute!



Thank you!!  



> I just finished my first Disney top for ME - McCall's 6512 in a cotton voile I found really cheap through Fabric Mart (one of my biggest online weaknesses). Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures and info on my sewing blog.



I love it!!  And now I need to check out your blog!!!  I'm hoping I have time to make a top for me for our trip!



dianemom2 said:


> Super cute!  I have some of the same Mickey head fabric.  I love how you used the fabrics and colors.



Thank you!!


----------



## cogero

I cut out everything I need to sew for our trip and another outfit that will be for the Launch I am participating in on Facebook.

I am trying to figure out designs to put on shirts for myself for our next trip.


----------



## 4monkeys

cogero said:


> I cut out everything I need to sew for our trip and another outfit that will be for the Launch I am participating in on Facebook.
> 
> I am trying to figure out designs to put on shirts for myself for our next trip.



Chiara you made shirts for my family for Allisons pixie dust give in december 2010.we loved them! I am sure you will come up with something fantastic!


----------



## lovemygrowingfamily

I had disappeared for 3 weeks and have been trying to catch up this past week and finally made it to the last post! 

So many gorgeous outfits and bags made. My 9 year old went gaga over the pirate outfits. She is insisting that i add a similar design but in a sundress form to what i have to make for our Disney trip. I loved the lorax dress and my 6 year old fell in love with the ariel bag and insisted that she needed one of those. 

I haven't had time to sew at all in the past 3 weeks but i have had time to purchase a ton of fabric. I hope that this week I will be able to try one of CarlaC's stripe dress or patchwork skirt. 

I know very little about fabrics except that cotton is what Joann's here mostly carries, i make blankets with fleece,knit is stretchy and a pain to embroider on,i make bowties with satin and the flannel is great for easy fit pajama pants. I keep seeing everyone talk about fabric.com but i go there and i don't know what to look for to find fabric for Florida August heat that is easy to sew and kid proof. 

I hope to stay caught up this time. You all give me inspiration!


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *not much sewing going on here lately but i have plans for Easter dresses for the g'girls...5 of them ,so simple dresses!   it's beautiful here in north ga. spring is here and soccer started today for my oldest grandson...and something happened today and i was gonna ask you ladies what you thought...my dd has been having legal probs with her ex and his new wife,new wife wanting lots of things that were settled 2 years ago changed....won't go in to the crazy details except to say they have driving dd nuts with petty issues like when is soccer practice/games etc...the dad knows all this info but insist on sending emails almost dailey asking/demaned things,even conacts his layer about when game was today! wouldn't be crazy except he is the asst coach!!!! and hie's buds with the coach...and to top it off they put the boys name son their jerseys last night and the new step mom shows up with my grandson's name n her shirt!!!!! did they offer his MOM a shirt NO!!! just so disrespectful i think...anywyas whats your views on the shirt,i think she should do last name and ask Brendi is she wants one with Blaze's name on it...
> anyways on a nicer note...here's dd at 23 weeks preg with Liberty elayna...catch ya all later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am so sorry to hear about your DD's problems. Feel free to vent to us, we may not be able to do anything to help directly but I know it is good to vent. It is nice to see Brendi's pregnancy is coming along nicely though.



dianemom2 said:


> So we have been talking a lot about knits the last few days.  The knit fabrics tend to be so much more expensive than cottons so I decided to re-purpose one of my old shirts for my first experiment in sewing a knit dress.  This was a shirt that was in good shape but I hadn't worn for over a year.  I thought it would make a perfect summer outfit for my niece.  It already had the button front.  I used a purchased knit dress for my cutting guide to figure out how long and wide to make the dress.  I decided not to do sleeves to make it a little easier this time.  Plus the idea I had in mind was very beachy so sleeveless fit that.  The little shorts were the sleeves.



That's a very nice summer outfit!



McDuck said:


> Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!
> 
> May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Great job on the dress! I really like the colour combination.



tigger_mommy said:


> Here is my dilemma, I booked a trip with free DDP in Oct 2012, when I was planning on Oct 2013. I have 6 months to get outfits done for 4 kids and I am not even a novice sewer.  I have fabric purchased and know what I want, but no realistic expectations of being able to accomplish them.  Anyone have any ideas of what to do? As I said, I already have fabric purchased and know what I want, nothing fancy mainly some elastic waist skirts, and the sewing ability of a drunk monkey with no real time to practice. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



You may also want to check out Carla's Preppy Skort pattern. The pattern makes both skirts and skorts and they are super easy to put together. By the way, welcome to the club of "drunk monkey sewers"! I am a card holding member of that club and I can still manage to make things looking decent. You will get better with practice too!



Sandi S said:


> I just finished my first Disney top for ME - McCall's 6512 in a cotton voile I found really cheap through Fabric Mart (one of my biggest online weaknesses). Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures and info on my sewing blog.
> 
> Aside from a Buzz Lightyear tee I applique for my youngest son (need to take a picture of that), this is actually my first trip garment.



It's nice to see what others make for themselves. I really like the fabric you chose and the pattern you used.


Vacuum update: We still don't have a vacuum cleaner yet. DH took it to a shop and they thought they could repair it. We ended up doing the broom and dustpan routine yesterday, fortunately our place doesn't get too dusty! Hopefully the vacuum shop will call us tomorrow to give us an update on the "patient."


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*i finished my Super Hero capes,i made 22 of them,spent $11 at thrift store for 22 te's { $1 each and i had a 50% off coupon1] $3.50 for heat'n'bond ultrahold and 4 1/2 hours total time for shopping,cutting tee's,tracing,cutting,ironing on stars...not too bad and well worth it when i see all those boys and girls in their capes when Seth comes back sometime in the next week or so!




 i wish i'd of made sure the pic showed the collar of the tee in -tact to hold on the cape,some tute's called for adding velcro or ribbons at the neckline,i like the ease of leaving the collar...gonna use some of the shirt fronts to make ruffles for ???? and the one's that are cool i will use for quilt squares for quilts for my g'sons for christmas...
 thanks for looking ~Beth~*


----------



## abcangie87

Okay I can't for the life of me remember how to post pictures on here. So I'll do this one as a trial, then if it works, I'll post another!

I am NOT a sewer. I'm a cake decorator! Until now I've made...curtains, square patchwork blankets, and pillows. And then, I got sucked into the disboutique. 

And I think "I want to do that!" 

Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em  

ok let's see if this works. 






[/IMG]


----------



## abcangie87

hey it worked! So here is DD8's outfit. I took this before I put the ruffle edge on her shorts. I'm not real great with the ruffle edges yet. 






[/IMG]


Then I saw this fabric at Hancock Fabrics I think, and I loved the colors. So I whipped out shorts for them with it tonight. 






[/IMG]

I think they are cute little board shorts. 

I had NEVER used a pattern before and I did on DD4's shorts. I found them to be really confusing! (And have since made note of the ones you guys have referenced here). But I just went to google and put in 'how to sew shorts" and found this tutorial that made it soooo sooo easy. So if you're new to sewing, give it a try! it worked for me! 

how to sew shorts

Anyways, gang, thanks for the inspiration. Now if I can figure out how to make a messenger bag, I'll be good to go!


----------



## cogero

Cute AK outfits and I love the plaid shorts.

I should go and sew since I am not sleeping  but I don't feel like going downstairs. LOL


----------



## Sandi S

lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I had disappeared for 3 weeks and have been trying to catch up this past week and finally made it to the last post!
> 
> So many gorgeous outfits and bags made. My 9 year old went gaga over the pirate outfits. She is insisting that i add a similar design but in a sundress form to what i have to make for our Disney trip. I loved the lorax dress and my 6 year old fell in love with the ariel bag and insisted that she needed one of those.
> 
> I haven't had time to sew at all in the past 3 weeks but i have had time to purchase a ton of fabric. I hope that this week I will be able to try one of CarlaC's stripe dress or patchwork skirt.
> 
> I know very little about fabrics except that cotton is what Joann's here mostly carries, i make blankets with fleece,knit is stretchy and a pain to embroider on,i make bowties with satin and the flannel is great for easy fit pajama pants. I keep seeing everyone talk about fabric.com but i go there and i don't know what to look for to find fabric for Florida August heat that is easy to sew and kid proof.
> 
> I hope to stay caught up this time. You all give me inspiration!



Some of the activewear fabrics that are moisture wicking would be great. I'm going about the same time as you and I am sticking with cottons - knits and wovens plus a few performance/activewear fabrics. 



abcangie87 said:


> hey it worked! So here is DD8's outfit. I took this before I put the ruffle edge on her shorts. I'm not real great with the ruffle edges yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Then I saw this fabric at Hancock Fabrics I think, and I loved the colors. So I whipped out shorts for them with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I think they are cute little board shorts.
> 
> I had NEVER used a pattern before and I did on DD4's shorts. I found them to be really confusing! (And have since made note of the ones you guys have referenced here). But I just went to google and put in 'how to sew shorts" and found this tutorial that made it soooo sooo easy. So if you're new to sewing, give it a try! it worked for me!
> 
> how to sew shorts
> 
> Anyways, gang, thanks for the inspiration. Now if I can figure out how to make a messenger bag, I'll be good to go!



It looks like you are doing pretty well. Just a tip - when you work with plaids, try to look where your seams will line up (use the registration marks on the pattern, matching seam points) and it will make it easier to match the plaid. 

When you do ruffles, are you using a double row of gathering stitches. I used one row for quite a while and then I switched to double - makes it much easier to control the fullness.


----------



## mphalens

So - tonight I finally got up the guts to try out this embroidery thing!

My first attempt looks okay in the pic, but I'd hooped it the wrong way (duh!) so the stabilizer wasn't going under the entire name.

My second attempt took a LOT of punching of the screen (not sure how well the touch screen & I will get along  ) but it came out exactly as I'd hoped it would and Phalen is THRILLED (Dude, it's a square of fabric with your name on it . . . but apparently he's got big plans for that scrap of fabric  ).

1)





2)





And here's an action shot LOL





I made another travel artist portfolio for a birthday gift for one of Finn's friends . . . I didn't have white velcro so I improvised an elastic loop & button closure . . . 





Interior shot (Walmart has princess paper dolls for 99¢ in the Easter section.  The next time I make one of these I want to add a pocket on the thinner section because it'd be the perfect place to slide one of these in.  This time I just put it behind the Drawing Pad & Paint with Water book.).


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Hi everyone.  Lots of cute stuff posted lately but WTMTQ!

I have to share my daughter's baby bump pic, since I don't have any projects to post.

She's 18 weeks.  Hopefully we will find out the gender when she has her 20 week u/s!






I found some tutorials for maternity tops on pinterest so I'm hoping to find the time to make a couple of those soon.  She's not going to be fitting into her clothes much longer!


----------



## VBAndrea

Sandi S said:


> I just finished my first Disney top for ME - McCall's 6512 in a cotton voile I found really cheap through Fabric Mart (one of my biggest online weaknesses). Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more pictures and info on my sewing blog.
> 
> Aside from a Buzz Lightyear tee I applique for my youngest son (need to take a picture of that), this is actually my first trip garment.


Looks fabulous (and comfy too!).  I pinned your blog -- you can really see the fabric on the back shot -- I like it a lot!



tigger_mommy said:


> I am indeed on pinterest. I am sitting here looking at one of the first sewing projects I took on and it makes me want to laugh hysterically, due to the drunk monkey factor. I am so tempted to call my Memaw and ask if I can come over for a weekend of non-stop sewing tutorials. LOL If only it weren't for those 4 kids that won't allow me to get anything accomplished. Thank you for the vote of confidence!


If you search for VBAndrea on pinterest and look in my sewing kids folder you will find some skirt tuts.  BTW, my real name is not associated with pinterest as a friend set it up for me (longer story, but we'll leave it at that).



lovemygrowingfamily said:


> I had disappeared for 3 weeks and have been trying to catch up this past week and finally made it to the last post!
> 
> So many gorgeous outfits and bags made. My 9 year old went gaga over the pirate outfits. She is insisting that i add a similar design but in a sundress form to what i have to make for our Disney trip. I loved the lorax dress and my 6 year old fell in love with the ariel bag and insisted that she needed one of those.
> 
> I haven't had time to sew at all in the past 3 weeks but i have had time to purchase a ton of fabric. I hope that this week I will be able to try one of CarlaC's stripe dress or patchwork skirt.
> 
> I know very little about fabrics except that cotton is what Joann's here mostly carries, i make blankets with fleece,knit is stretchy and a pain to embroider on,i make bowties with satin and the flannel is great for easy fit pajama pants. I keep seeing everyone talk about fabric.com but i go there and i don't know what to look for to find fabric for Florida August heat that is easy to sew and kid proof.
> 
> I hope to stay caught up this time. You all give me inspiration!


Most of us just sew with cottons for Dis and do t-shirts as needed too coordinate.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finished my Super Hero capes,i made 22 of them,spent $11 at thrift store for 22 te's { $1 each and i had a 50% off coupon1] $3.50 for heat'n'bond ultrahold and 4 1/2 hours total time for shopping,cutting tee's,tracing,cutting,ironing on stars...not too bad and well worth it when i see all those boys and girls in their capes when Seth comes back sometime in the next week or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i'd of made sure the pic showed the collar of the tee in -tact to hold on the cape,some tute's called for adding velcro or ribbons at the neckline,i like the ease of leaving the collar...gonna use some of the shirt fronts to make ruffles for ???? and the one's that are cool i will use for quilt squares for quilts for my g'sons for christmas...
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*


Looks awesome and can't beat the price!


abcangie87 said:


> Okay I can't for the life of me remember how to post pictures on here. So I'll do this one as a trial, then if it works, I'll post another!
> 
> I am NOT a sewer. I'm a cake decorator! Until now I've made...curtains, square patchwork blankets, and pillows. And then, I got sucked into the disboutique.
> 
> And I think "I want to do that!"
> 
> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em
> 
> ok let's see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Awesome job!  I think the set looks fantastic!


abcangie87 said:


> hey it worked! So here is DD8's outfit. I took this before I put the ruffle edge on her shorts. I'm not real great with the ruffle edges yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Then I saw this fabric at Hancock Fabrics I think, and I loved the colors. So I whipped out shorts for them with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I think they are cute little board shorts.
> 
> I had NEVER used a pattern before and I did on DD4's shorts. I found them to be really confusing! (And have since made note of the ones you guys have referenced here). But I just went to google and put in 'how to sew shorts" and found this tutorial that made it soooo sooo easy. So if you're new to sewing, give it a try! it worked for me!
> 
> how to sew shorts
> 
> Anyways, gang, thanks for the inspiration. Now if I can figure out how to make a messenger bag, I'll be good to go!


You must have some happy girls 



mphalens said:


> So - tonight I finally got up the guts to try out this embroidery thing!
> 
> My first attempt looks okay in the pic, but I'd hooped it the wrong way (duh!) so the stabilizer wasn't going under the entire name.
> 
> My second attempt took a LOT of punching of the screen (not sure how well the touch screen & I will get along  ) but it came out exactly as I'd hoped it would and Phalen is THRILLED (Dude, it's a square of fabric with your name on it . . . but apparently he's got big plans for that scrap of fabric  ).
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an action shot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made another travel artist portfolio for a birthday gift for one of Finn's friends . . . I didn't have white velcro so I improvised an elastic loop & button closure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shot (Walmart has princess paper dolls for 99¢ in the Easter section.  The next time I make one of these I want to add a pocket on the thinner section because it'd be the perfect place to slide one of these in.  This time I just put it behind the Drawing Pad & Paint with Water book.).


YAY!!!!  When I do t's I hoop an entire sheet of stabilizer and pin the t.  Even when I do patchwork squares I hoop a full sheet of stabilizer -- I tend to get better results that way - less wrinkles.

And now you can start adding embroidery to the art portfolios!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hi everyone.  Lots of cute stuff posted lately but WTMTQ!
> 
> I have to share my daughter's baby bump pic, since I don't have any projects to post.
> 
> She's 18 weeks.  Hopefully we will find out the gender when she has her 20 week u/s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some tutorials for maternity tops on pinterest so I'm hoping to find the time to make a couple of those soon.  She's not going to be fitting into her clothes much longer!


Cute!  I'm surprised how she still fits into regular clothes.  With both kids I was in maternity at 10 weeks!  Gained almost 40 pounds (I was not underweight to start with - I was normal weight) and still haven't lost the last ten with my dd (never mind that she is 8 years old!).  I hope you post pics of the tops you make your dd.



kopperlis123 said:


> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all.


Pictures please!


----------



## dianemom2

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finished my Super Hero capes,i made 22 of them,spent $11 at thrift store for 22 te's { $1 each and i had a 50% off coupon1] $3.50 for heat'n'bond ultrahold and 4 1/2 hours total time for shopping,cutting tee's,tracing,cutting,ironing on stars...not too bad and well worth it when i see all those boys and girls in their capes when Seth comes back sometime in the next week or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i'd of made sure the pic showed the collar of the tee in -tact to hold on the cape,some tute's called for adding velcro or ribbons at the neckline,i like the ease of leaving the collar...gonna use some of the shirt fronts to make ruffles for ???? and the one's that are cool i will use for quilt squares for quilts for my g'sons for christmas...
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*


Those turned out great!  What a cute idea!  I can't believe you made so many of them.  I sewed 5 super hero capes last fall and it took forever!  I love how quickly you were able t make them.



abcangie87 said:


> [/IMG]



Good job on the outfit!  Can't see any mistakes!



abcangie87 said:


> hey it worked! So here is DD8's outfit. I took this before I put the ruffle edge on her shorts. I'm not real great with the ruffle edges yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Then I saw this fabric at Hancock Fabrics I think, and I loved the colors. So I whipped out shorts for them with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Those looks great!  I love the colors in the plaid shorts.   Your daughters must love their new outfits!



mphalens said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an action shot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made another travel artist portfolio for a birthday gift for one of Finn's friends . . . I didn't have white velcro so I improvised an elastic loop & button closure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shot (Walmart has princess paper dolls for 99¢ in the Easter section.  The next time I make one of these I want to add a pocket on the thinner section because it'd be the perfect place to slide one of these in.  This time I just put it behind the Drawing Pad & Paint with Water book.).



Great job on your first embroidery.  You'll be stitching out tons of designs before you know it.  What do you plan to make next?

I love the travel artist portfolio.  What a cute idea!  It makes such a nice gift.


Question
So I looked at my embroidery machine's stitch count last night.  It has close to 7 million stitches now.  It is still working great but I started to get worried about how long I can expect the machine to last.  How many stitches do your embroidery machines have?


----------



## cogero

Marianne try floating a piece of stabilizer under the hooped item if you don't feel like it is hooped tightly enough.


----------



## SallyfromDE

abcangie87 said:


> Okay I can't for the life of me remember how to post pictures on here. So I'll do this one as a trial, then if it works, I'll post another!
> 
> I am NOT a sewer. I'm a cake decorator! Until now I've made...curtains, square patchwork blankets, and pillows. And then, I got sucked into the disboutique.
> 
> And I think "I want to do that!"
> 
> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em
> 
> ok let's see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I think everything is super cute! Keep it up. 



mphalens said:


> So - tonight I finally got up the guts to try out this embroidery thing!



I love the artist portfolio. 



dianemom2 said:


> So I looked at my embroidery machine's stitch count last night.  It has close to 7 million stitches now.  It is still working great but I started to get worried about how long I can expect the machine to last.  How many stitches do your embroidery machines have?



How do you do that?


----------



## h518may

Hi everyone, I don't pop in often, but I think I need some help.  

I was looking for the safari mickey and Minnie that several on here have made and I can't find them.  I know heathersue didn't do these, I thought bowsandclothes did these.  But there doesn't seem to be any Disney designs on her site today.  Even things from her facebook page are not coming up on here web sight when you link back to them for the web sight.  Am I missing something, or did she get in trouble with Disney? It looks to me that she has pulled all her Disney designs.

Thanks
April


----------



## micksmoma

h518may said:


> Hi everyone, I don't pop in often, but I think I need some help.
> 
> I was looking for the safari mickey and Minnie that several on here have made and I can't find them.  I know heathersue didn't do these, I thought bowsandclothes did these.  But there doesn't seem to be any Disney designs on her site today.  Even things from her facebook page are not coming up on here web sight when you link back to them for the web sight.  Am I missing something, or did she get in trouble with Disney? It looks to me that she has pulled all her Disney designs.
> 
> Thanks
> April



They were on there last week but you have to be logged in to see them.


----------



## h518may

micksmoma said:


> They were on there last week but you have to be logged in to see them.



Thanks I had not thought to try signing in, but I still can't find any Disney stuff.  I'm going to try emailing her, just had wondered if anyone knew anything.

Thanks


----------



## tricia

Isatricia said:


> Here are the 2 dress I mentioned previously.  The colors didn't come out great...The Rapunzel dress is more lavender and the yellow on Snow White is much brighter that shows up.



Both very pretty



dianemom2 said:


> I am not a skinny little woman so my shirt had plenty of fabric to work with.



Good job, looks awesome.




McDuck said:


> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Very cute.



Sandi S said:


>



Nice looking shirt.  Love the fabric.




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> /431668_10150603513376586_555471585_9366740_2082954135_n.jpg[/IMG]



Awesome, that's a lot of superheroes you know.



abcangie87 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Then I saw this fabric at Hancock Fabrics I think, and I loved the colors. So I whipped out shorts for them with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



It all looks great.



mphalens said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an action shot LOL



Looks like you are starting out great.  I dont' know if it's just me, but I always have the most trouble doing lettering.  You should try one of Heather's designs if you haven't already.


----------



## mphalens

Thanks for all the encouragement everyone!!!  My next attempt is going to be moving files from the laptop to the machine!!! 




cogero said:


> Marianne try floating a piece of stabilizer under the hooped item if you don't feel like it is hooped tightly enough.




How do I do that?  I told you, I feel like I'm speaking the wrong language   It's just like with hand applique - until I went to Tami's house and she walked me through it, I was totally L O S T   Once she did, I was good to go!


----------



## micksmoma

h518may said:


> Hi everyone, I don't pop in often, but I think I need some help.
> 
> I was looking for the safari mickey and Minnie that several on here have made and I can't find them.  I know heathersue didn't do these, I thought bowsandclothes did these.  But there doesn't seem to be any Disney designs on her site today.  Even things from her facebook page are not coming up on here web sight when you link back to them for the web sight.  Am I missing something, or did she get in trouble with Disney? It looks to me that she has pulled all her Disney designs.
> 
> Thanks
> April



I just logged in and they were listed as characters.


----------



## Isatricia

My 2 latest creations.

Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.






Ariel is a remake of a costume I made for the same child 1.5 yrs ago.  It was Simplicity 4043 and I had made an actual tail previously, but it was almost too tight for her then.  It doesn't come close to fitting her now and it would be a pain at the park.  I had leftover "scale" fabric and made her a skirt out of it.  She loves it and wishes her hair was red.


----------



## tkme4ard

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hi everyone.  Lots of cute stuff posted lately but WTMTQ!
> 
> I have to share my daughter's baby bump pic, since I don't have any projects to post.
> 
> She's 18 weeks.  Hopefully we will find out the gender when she has her 20 week u/s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some tutorials for maternity tops on pinterest so I'm hoping to find the time to make a couple of those soon.  She's not going to be fitting into her clothes much longer!



she's adorable!  I can't believe how tiny shie is!  my bff who is about her size has a belly like that after a big meal ROFL I can't wait to see what maternity tops you come up for her!


----------



## tmh0206

I was trying to finish up my big give items and keep having major ISSUES w/my embroidery machine.  first the thread keeps notting up like a birds nest underneath so I cleaned it out and then the needle keeps breaking! ugh!!! what do I need to do to fix it asap. (my local brother store is closed on Sun. and Monday and I really need to wrap this BG items up)  thanks for all your help

btw, I have a brother 750d in case that makes a difference in the possible answer.


----------



## McDuck

PurpleEars said:


> Great job on the dress! I really like the colour combination.





tricia said:


> Very cute.



Thank you!!!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


>



Very cool!!!



abcangie87 said:


> [/IMG]





abcangie87 said:


> hey it worked! So here is DD8's outfit. I took this before I put the ruffle edge on her shorts. I'm not real great with the ruffle edges yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those all came out great!!!



mphalens said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an action shot LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made another travel artist portfolio for a birthday gift for one of Finn's friends . . . I didn't have white velcro so I improvised an elastic loop & button closure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shot (Walmart has princess paper dolls for 99¢ in the Easter section.  The next time I make one of these I want to add a pocket on the thinner section because it'd be the perfect place to slide one of these in.  This time I just put it behind the Drawing Pad & Paint with Water book.).



Cool!!  Those names came out great...Even the "wonky" embroidered name is better than what I can do (sewing machine only). LOL  Love the artfolio, too.  And, hmmmm, maybe I should go stock up on paper dolls....




WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hi everyone.  Lots of cute stuff posted lately but WTMTQ!
> 
> I have to share my daughter's baby bump pic, since I don't have any projects to post.
> 
> She's 18 weeks.  Hopefully we will find out the gender when she has her 20 week u/s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some tutorials for maternity tops on pinterest so I'm hoping to find the time to make a couple of those soon.  She's not going to be fitting into her clothes much longer!



Aw, exciting!!!!!!





Isatricia said:


> My 2 latest creations.
> 
> Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is a remake of a costume I made for the same child 1.5 yrs ago.  It was Simplicity 4043 and I had made an actual tail previously, but it was almost too tight for her then.  It doesn't come close to fitting her now and it would be a pain at the park.  I had leftover "scale" fabric and made her a skirt out of it.  She loves it and wishes her hair was red.



Those are adorable!!  They do look comfy, too!


----------



## dianemom2

SallyfromDE said:


> How do you do that?


In the machine settings tab there is a page that has a total stitch count.  From what I know most machines have some kind of stitch count.



h518may said:


> I was looking for the safari mickey and Minnie that several on here have made and I can't find them.  I know heathersue didn't do these, I thought bowsandclothes did these.  But there doesn't seem to be any Disney designs on her site today.  Even things from her facebook page are not coming up on here web sight when you link back to them for the web sight.  Am I missing something, or did she get in trouble with Disney? It looks to me that she has pulled all her Disney designs.
> 
> Thanks
> April


I see that somebody else told you that you had to sign in at Bows and Clothes.  Heather Sue does have a Safari Head Mickey and Minnie on her site too.  The ones that I did were digitized by me but I am not currently selling any designs.



Isatricia said:


> My 2 latest creations.
> 
> Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is a remake of a costume I made for the same child 1.5 yrs ago.  It was Simplicity 4043 and I had made an actual tail previously, but it was almost too tight for her then.  It doesn't come close to fitting her now and it would be a pain at the park.  I had leftover "scale" fabric and made her a skirt out of it.  She loves it and wishes her hair was red.



Both of those are just beautiful!  It is nice when you are able to re-make a pattern because you feel so confidant about how it will turn out.  Would you consider spraying your dd's hair red the day she wears the Ariel outfit?  Or maybe you could buy her a couple of those clip in color streaks to give her a little red in her hair.


----------



## Isatricia

dianemom2 said:


> Both of those are just beautiful!  It is nice when you are able to re-make a pattern because you feel so confidant about how it will turn out.  Would you consider spraying your dd's hair red the day she wears the Ariel outfit?  Or maybe you could buy her a couple of those clip in color streaks to give her a little red in her hair.



Thanks!

I have looked at the spray in hair colors and they say that they will stain other fabrics and knowing her she will be rubbing up against me all day.  I have considered putting in the clip in color streaks, just have a hard time finding red.  I will keep looking.

I am really getting a long way on these costumes.  I am nearly finished with a Cinderella costume and I have a Belle cut out.  Thanks for all your inspiration!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Isatricia said:


> My 2 latest creations.
> 
> Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is a remake of a costume I made for the same child 1.5 yrs ago.  It was Simplicity 4043 and I had made an actual tail previously, but it was almost too tight for her then.  It doesn't come close to fitting her now and it would be a pain at the park.  I had leftover "scale" fabric and made her a skirt out of it.  She loves it and wishes her hair was red.



They are super cute!! Did you look at theatre shops for some faux hair? And where did you get the green ariel fabric? I've looked everywhere for that! 



tmh0206 said:


> I was trying to finish up my big give items and keep having major ISSUES w/my embroidery machine.  first the thread keeps notting up like a birds nest underneath so I cleaned it out and then the needle keeps breaking! ugh!!! what do I need to do to fix it asap. (my local brother store is closed on Sun. and Monday and I really need to wrap this BG items up)  thanks for all your help
> 
> btw, I have a brother 750d in case that makes a difference in the possible answer.



I'm taking a guess the needle is breaking because the thread is catching and pulling the needle. I know you've cleaned it, but there is probably a thread hiding. Did you take the bobbin case out? I'd brush back there and a shot of air. Try again. Maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

abcangie87 said:


> Okay I can't for the life of me remember how to post pictures on here. So I'll do this one as a trial, then if it works, I'll post another!
> 
> I am NOT a sewer. I'm a cake decorator! Until now I've made...curtains, square patchwork blankets, and pillows. And then, I got sucked into the disboutique.
> 
> And I think "I want to do that!"
> 
> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em
> 
> ok let's see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


*very cute!!! and about not getting close to look at it..i am the same way with my stuff...but then as  my grandmother always said " it won't be noticed on a gallopin' horse!'*


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hi everyone.  Lots of cute stuff posted lately but WTMTQ!
> 
> I have to share my daughter's baby bump pic, since I don't have any projects to post.
> 
> She's 18 weeks.  Hopefully we will find out the gender when she has her 20 week u/s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some tutorials for maternity tops on pinterest so I'm hoping to find the time to make a couple of those soon.  She's not going to be fitting into her clothes much longer!


*lovin' the babybump!!!*


----------



## 4monkeys

question    

Several people have said to try ycmt.com easy fit shorts to start out.  Sorry to say that I am a bit confused. Just reading the information, I pay about $10 for the download and then do I print out a pattern on regular paper??

It's been a long time since I have sewed and only used patterns.  

Also, my 2 little guys are very skinny, and the pants in the pictures have wide legs, do they have a way to make skinnier legs?

Sorry if I sound uneducated but when it comes to sewing I guess I am!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## McDuck

4monkeys said:


> question
> 
> Several people have said to try ycmt.com easy fit shorts to start out.  Sorry to say that I am a bit confused. Just reading the information, I pay about $10 for the download and then do I print out a pattern on regular paper??
> 
> It's been a long time since I have sewed and only used patterns.
> 
> Also, my 2 little guys are very skinny, and the pants in the pictures have wide legs, do they have a way to make skinnier legs?
> 
> Sorry if I sound uneducated but when it comes to sewing I guess I am!! Thanks in advance!!



For the Easy Fits, you download the pattern and instructions to your computer and then print a template on cardstock and use that to draft a custom fit pattern for your child--you control the length, etc.  I usually use wrapping paper when I make a new pattern draft for my DD. I haven't tried adjusting the width of the legs, and I haven't made anything shorter than capris yet.  Hopefully someone else who has tweaked with the width can chime in.

Now other epatterns either have a sheet you print and piece together and either cut out or trace the size you need, or individual pattern pieces that you just print the size you need.   It's very handy!

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## dianemom2

4monkeys said:


> question
> 
> Several people have said to try ycmt.com easy fit shorts to start out.  Sorry to say that I am a bit confused. Just reading the information, I pay about $10 for the download and then do I print out a pattern on regular paper??
> 
> It's been a long time since I have sewed and only used patterns.
> 
> Also, my 2 little guys are very skinny, and the pants in the pictures have wide legs, do they have a way to make skinnier legs?
> 
> Sorry if I sound uneducated but when it comes to sewing I guess I am!! Thanks in advance!!



You buy the pattern and download it to your computer.  If your child is very skinny, go by the hip size to figure out what size to make for your guys.  You decide on the length for the shorts or pants so that part won't matter.  The smaller size will fit their waist and hips better and the legs will me more appropriate to the size.  They are a loose fitting shorts though which is what makes them so easy to sew.  Back and front are the same which makes sewing it extremely easy.  There are only two pattern pieces to make these shorts.  You print them out on the printer.  I saw Jennie said she prints them on card stock but I just print them right on regular printer paper.  Depending on the size for the Easy Fits, you piece together the top block of the pattern with either three or four pieces that you print out.  The price for the pattern seems high but you will use this pattern over and over and over again so it makes it worthwhile.


----------



## PatchPixie

Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)


----------



## miprender

Beth... love the picture of the baby bump and capes.

Shannon... love your DD's baby bump too. 

Diane... love the flipflops. I have that same applique I purchased from PlanetApplique.




McDuck said:


> Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!
> 
> May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.
> 
> front



Great job!



Sandi S said:


> T
> I just finished my first Disney top for ME - McCall's 6512 in a cotton voile I found really cheap through Fabric Mart (one of my biggest online weaknesses). Here is the result:



Great job on the shirt!



abcangie87 said:


> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em
> 
> ok let's see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love those shorts. DD wants me to make her some shorts for this trip and I keep tweaking the EasyFit to get them right because the legs seem so big on her when I add the ruffles. It would be so much easier if she just let me make her all skirts



mphalens said:


> So - tonight I finally got up the guts to try out this embroidery thing!
> 
> My first attempt looks okay in the pic, but I'd hooped it the wrong way (duh!) so the stabilizer wasn't going under the entire name.
> 
> My second attempt took a LOT of punching of the screen (not sure how well the touch screen & I will get along  ) but it came out exactly as I'd hoped it would and Phalen is THRILLED (Dude, it's a square of fabric with your name on it . . . but apparently he's got big plans for that scrap of fabric  ).
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an action shot LOL



 I always make sure that the stabilizer is hooped really well and the there is excess all around. If you are not hooping the item you are embroidering  make sure that you have sprayed the stabilizer and the shirt or whatever your are doing is nice and secure. 

If it is too loose that is how you get that puckering and sometimes I have even had my whole design get out of line so when it comes time for the satin stitches it doesn't line up right.

Also what Chiara was referring to is floating the extra stabilizer underneath. What you have do is after your hooped everything and the hoop is on the machine you kind of just slip it underneath. This gives your stabilizer a higher stitch count, especially when doing full embroidery vs appliqueing. 

I am so glad you tried it and if you have any questions please call or text me. I will try to help if I can and alot of it is trial and error. I can't remember how many shirts I have ruined when I was first learning and even now



Isatricia said:


> My 2 latest creations.
> 
> Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.



Love the Jasmine and Ariel outfits. They do look so comfy.



4monkeys said:


> question
> 
> Several people have said to try ycmt.com easy fit shorts to start out.  Sorry to say that I am a bit confused. Just reading the information, I pay about $10 for the download and then do I print out a pattern on regular paper??
> 
> It's been a long time since I have sewed and only used patterns.
> 
> Also, my 2 little guys are very skinny, and the pants in the pictures have wide legs, do they have a way to make skinnier legs?
> 
> Sorry if I sound uneducated but when it comes to sewing I guess I am!! Thanks in advance!!



I know others have responded but it took me a while to figure out this pattern, but now I love it.  I use it for the shorts I make for my sons.

And I wanted to add I just print it out on regular copier paper and have not had a problem with it.



PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



From the photos it looks like it fits her perfectly. What an adorable dress!


----------



## PurpleEars

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finished my Super Hero capes,i made 22 of them,spent $11 at thrift store for 22 te's { $1 each and i had a 50% off coupon1] $3.50 for heat'n'bond ultrahold and 4 1/2 hours total time for shopping,cutting tee's,tracing,cutting,ironing on stars...not too bad and well worth it when i see all those boys and girls in their capes when Seth comes back sometime in the next week or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i'd of made sure the pic showed the collar of the tee in -tact to hold on the cape,some tute's called for adding velcro or ribbons at the neckline,i like the ease of leaving the collar...gonna use some of the shirt fronts to make ruffles for ???? and the one's that are cool i will use for quilt squares for quilts for my g'sons for christmas...
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*



Great job and great prices too!



abcangie87 said:


> Okay I can't for the life of me remember how to post pictures on here. So I'll do this one as a trial, then if it works, I'll post another!
> 
> I am NOT a sewer. I'm a cake decorator! Until now I've made...curtains, square patchwork blankets, and pillows. And then, I got sucked into the disboutique.
> 
> And I think "I want to do that!"
> 
> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em
> 
> ok let's see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw this fabric at Hancock Fabrics I think, and I loved the colors. So I whipped out shorts for them with it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are cute little board shorts.
> 
> I had NEVER used a pattern before and I did on DD4's shorts. I found them to be really confusing! (And have since made note of the ones you guys have referenced here). But I just went to google and put in 'how to sew shorts" and found this tutorial that made it soooo sooo easy. So if you're new to sewing, give it a try! it worked for me!
> 
> how to sew shorts
> 
> Anyways, gang, thanks for the inspiration. Now if I can figure out how to make a messenger bag, I'll be good to go!



Great job on the outfit and the shorts!



mphalens said:


> So - tonight I finally got up the guts to try out this embroidery thing!
> 
> My first attempt looks okay in the pic, but I'd hooped it the wrong way (duh!) so the stabilizer wasn't going under the entire name.
> 
> My second attempt took a LOT of punching of the screen (not sure how well the touch screen & I will get along  ) but it came out exactly as I'd hoped it would and Phalen is THRILLED (Dude, it's a square of fabric with your name on it . . . but apparently he's got big plans for that scrap of fabric  ).
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made another travel artist portfolio for a birthday gift for one of Finn's friends . . . I didn't have white velcro so I improvised an elastic loop & button closure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior shot (Walmart has princess paper dolls for 99¢ in the Easter section.  The next time I make one of these I want to add a pocket on the thinner section because it'd be the perfect place to slide one of these in.  This time I just put it behind the Drawing Pad & Paint with Water book.).



I am glad you had a chance to try out the embroidery machine! The travel portfolio looks great. I hope recipient will enjoy it!



WyomingMomof6 said:


> Hi everyone.  Lots of cute stuff posted lately but WTMTQ!
> 
> I have to share my daughter's baby bump pic, since I don't have any projects to post.
> 
> She's 18 weeks.  Hopefully we will find out the gender when she has her 20 week u/s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some tutorials for maternity tops on pinterest so I'm hoping to find the time to make a couple of those soon.  She's not going to be fitting into her clothes much longer!



Awwww, how cute!



dianemom2 said:


> Question
> So I looked at my embroidery machine's stitch count last night.  It has close to 7 million stitches now.  It is still working great but I started to get worried about how long I can expect the machine to last.  How many stitches do your embroidery machines have?



It sounds like your machine is working hard. I don't know what the expected "normal" stitch count is. My machine is too old/low end to show the stitch count.



Isatricia said:


> My 2 latest creations.
> 
> Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is a remake of a costume I made for the same child 1.5 yrs ago.  It was Simplicity 4043 and I had made an actual tail previously, but it was almost too tight for her then.  It doesn't come close to fitting her now and it would be a pain at the park.  I had leftover "scale" fabric and made her a skirt out of it.  She loves it and wishes her hair was red.



Great job! They look so comfy!



tmh0206 said:


> I was trying to finish up my big give items and keep having major ISSUES w/my embroidery machine.  first the thread keeps notting up like a birds nest underneath so I cleaned it out and then the needle keeps breaking! ugh!!! what do I need to do to fix it asap. (my local brother store is closed on Sun. and Monday and I really need to wrap this BG items up)  thanks for all your help
> 
> btw, I have a brother 750d in case that makes a difference in the possible answer.



Did you try to take the bobbin case out and clean it? You can also brush out the area after the bobbin case is taken out. When you put the bobbin case back in, make sure it is lined up correctly otherwise you would generate more problems! Good luck!



4monkeys said:


> question
> 
> Several people have said to try ycmt.com easy fit shorts to start out.  Sorry to say that I am a bit confused. Just reading the information, I pay about $10 for the download and then do I print out a pattern on regular paper??
> 
> It's been a long time since I have sewed and only used patterns.
> 
> Also, my 2 little guys are very skinny, and the pants in the pictures have wide legs, do they have a way to make skinnier legs?
> 
> Sorry if I sound uneducated but when it comes to sewing I guess I am!! Thanks in advance!!



Yes you print the pattern on regular 8.5x11 paper. For easy fits, you actually draft the pattern based on the instructions. You may be able to make the pants from a smaller pattern to make the legs skinner. There is quite a bit of room in the hip area, so if they have skinny bottoms, you can get away with a smaller size.



PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



The outfit looks great! I really like the Mickey blocks in the dress.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Wow so many great projects posted everything looks so nice can't quote now posting from the iPad but love the Mickey dress and leopard print shorts.....I am getting very excited as my pe770 and my 1034d should be on island next Monday feels like I've been waiting forever.  I can't wait to get busy so I can post and share too


----------



## Sandi S

PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



That turned out great!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!!

Well, its that time again!! Time for a new BIG GIVE!!! Big Brother Mitchell's Wishes are coming true!! He has a rare auto immune disease and at only 5 years old has been through alot. He has baby twins - a brother, Mason and a sister, Mallory that are coming along too!!






Who would like to make something frilly frilly for that little girlie!!!!!???? Mitchell loves a TON of characters, so this will be super easy!!!!!! And, mom likes it (as does Mitchell) when they coordinate!!! A disboutiquers dream!!!!!!

http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=pleaseshipbyapril112012


----------



## Isatricia

SallyfromDE said:


> They are super cute!! Did you look at theatre shops for some faux hair? And where did you get the green ariel fabric? I've looked everywhere for that!



I got it at JoAnns before Halloween 2010.  I think I saw some there last year too.


----------



## mphalens

4monkeys said:


> question
> 
> Several people have said to try ycmt.com easy fit shorts to start out.  Sorry to say that I am a bit confused. Just reading the information, I pay about $10 for the download and then do I print out a pattern on regular paper??
> 
> It's been a long time since I have sewed and only used patterns.
> 
> Also, my 2 little guys are very skinny, and the pants in the pictures have wide legs, do they have a way to make skinnier legs?
> 
> Sorry if I sound uneducated but when it comes to sewing I guess I am!! Thanks in advance!!



Not at all!  I am totally a visual person, so until I actually bought the Easy Fits pattern and saw it, I didn't understand either   I have two skinny boys as well . . . Let's just say that there have been a couple of times the 7 year old has put on his brother's pants thinking they were his shorts 

For my younger son, he tends to like his pant legs a little wider, so I cut him from the size 3 . . . but for my older son, I think I'm still cutting a size 5?  Anyway, I HIGHLY recommend Carla C's Easy Fits pattern . . . and follow her directions to a T the first go through . . .I learned SO MUCH making my first pair!!!!  Honestly, if they hadn't gone as well, I probably would have given up and THEN where would I be?  I've made a TON of stuff and really pushed my challenges to the extreme (I feel anyway) as far as making things I'd never DREAMED of . . . and it should make you feel better to know that I sewed my first pair of easy fits in June of 2011.





PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



 it!  and how cute is SHE???



miprender said:


> I always make sure that the stabilizer is hooped really well and the there is excess all around. If you are not hooping the item you are embroidering  make sure that you have sprayed the stabilizer and the shirt or whatever your are doing is nice and secure.
> 
> If it is too loose that is how you get that puckering and sometimes I have even had my whole design get out of line so when it comes time for the satin stitches it doesn't line up right.
> 
> Also what Chiara was referring to is floating the extra stabilizer underneath. What you have do is after your hooped everything and the hoop is on the machine you kind of just slip it underneath. This gives your stabilizer a higher stitch count, especially when doing full embroidery vs appliqueing.
> 
> I am so glad you tried it and if you have any questions please call or text me. I will try to help if I can and alot of it is trial and error. I can't remember how many shirts I have ruined when I was first learning and even now



Thanks friend!   Just think of all the stuff we can do this summer!!!   Two embroidery machines, sewing machines, Just Fabrics . . . oh boy!!!! 



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Wow so many great projects posted everything looks so nice can't quote now posting from the iPad but love the Mickey dress and leopard print shorts.....I am getting very excited as my pe770 and my 1034d should be on island next Monday feels like I've been waiting forever.  I can't wait to get busy so I can post and share too



Just don't sit and stare at the pe770 for days like I stared at my se400   oh!  and the warning I wish everyone had given me?  looking at websites with embroidery and applique designs is a HUGE timesuck!!!!   Maybe you can spend the time until your new machines arrive doing that 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> 
> Well, its that time again!! Time for a new BIG GIVE!!! Big Brother Mitchell's Wishes are coming true!! He has a rare auto immune disease and at only 5 years old has been through alot. He has baby twins - a brother, Mason and a sister, Mallory that are coming along too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would like to make something frilly frilly for that little girlie!!!!!???? Mitchell loves a TON of characters, so this will be super easy!!!!!! And, mom likes it (as does Mitchell) when they coordinate!!! A disboutiquers dream!!!!!!
> 
> http://disbiggive.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=pleaseshipbyapril112012



I signed up!


----------



## GlassSlippers

dianemom2 said:


> You buy the pattern and download it to your computer.  If your child is very skinny, go by the hip size to figure out what size to make for your guys.  You decide on the length for the shorts or pants so that part won't matter.  The smaller size will fit their waist and hips better and the legs will me more appropriate to the size.  They are a loose fitting shorts though which is what makes them so easy to sew.  Back and front are the same which makes sewing it extremely easy.  There are only two pattern pieces to make these shorts.  You print them out on the printer.  I saw Jennie said she prints them on card stock but I just print them right on regular printer paper.  Depending on the size for the Easy Fits, you piece together the top block of the pattern with either three or four pieces that you print out.  The price for the pattern seems high but you will use this pattern over and over and over again so it makes it worthwhile.




When I have the pattern pieced together, I cut it out and trace it onto the dull side of freezer paper. Then I can just iron it onto my fabric. No messing with pins that way because the shiny side of the paper is a thin layer of plastic. The heat of the iron is just enough to make it stick to the cloth. It peels right off after you've finished cutting. You can reuse it quite a few times, too. I've learned a lot of very useful things since I found this group, but so far the freezer paper trick is my biggest time, energy and frustration saver!

Hope you enjoy making your Easy Fits. We love them at my house!

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## Isatricia

GlassSlippers said:


> When I have the pattern pieced together, I cut it out and trace it onto the dull side of freezer paper. Then I can just iron it onto my fabric. No messing with pins that way because the shiny side of the paper is a thin layer of plastic. The heat of the iron is just enough to make it stick to the cloth. It peels right off after you've finished cutting. You can reuse it quite a few times, too. I've learned a lot of very useful things since I found this group, but so far the freezer paper trick is my biggest time, energy and frustration saver!
> 
> Hope you enjoy making your Easy Fits. We love them at my house!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk



Wow! I didn't know that trick.  Where do you get freezer paper?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Isatricia said:


> Wow! I didn't know that trick.  Where do you get freezer paper?



Grocery store. It's probably with the foils and saran wraps.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Just don't sit and stare at the pe770 for days like I stared at my se400 :rotfl2:  oh!  and the warning I wish everyone had given me?  looking at websites with embroidery and applique designs is a HUGE timesuck!!!! :rotfl2:  Maybe you can spend the time until your new machines arrive doing that :surfweb:
[QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  I actually have a list of designs I need - DD really wants the Safari Minnie but I don't Facebook - anyone else know how I can get one?
> 
> Shakisha


----------



## Dustykins

micksmoma said:


> I just logged in and they were listed as characters.



Okay, is there more than one bowsandclothes?  I registered and logged in and I don't see a "characters" section.


----------



## GlassSlippers

Isatricia said:


> Wow! I didn't know that trick.  Where do you get freezer paper?



You'll find it in the grocery store in the same place as the foil and plastic wrap. The only fabric it did not work well on was a metallic one. It wouldn't peel off.

Lori in East Podunk


----------



## dianemom2

PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)


That is so cute!  Where did you get the Mickey fabric?  I've never seen that design before.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Wow so many great projects posted everything looks so nice can't quote now posting from the iPad but love the Mickey dress and leopard print shorts.....I am getting very excited as my pe770 and my 1034d should be on island next Monday feels like I've been waiting forever.  I can't wait to get busy so I can post and share too


How exciting!  I am sure you can't wait for them to arrive!



GlassSlippers said:


> When I have the pattern pieced together, I cut it out and trace it onto the dull side of freezer paper. Then I can just iron it onto my fabric. No messing with pins that way because the shiny side of the paper is a thin layer of plastic. The heat of the iron is just enough to make it stick to the cloth. It peels right off after you've finished cutting. You can reuse it quite a few times, too. I've learned a lot of very useful things since I found this group, but so far the freezer paper trick is my biggest time, energy and frustration saver!
> 
> Hope you enjoy making your Easy Fits. We love them at my house!
> 
> Lori in East Podunk


Ok, I am too lazy to do that.  Since the easy fits are such a forgiving pattern, I often just hold the pattern down on the cloth and outline it with my fabric marker, then cut it out.  No pinning or ironing.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I actually have a list of designs I need - DD really wants the Safari Minnie but I don't Facebook - anyone else know how I can get one?
> 
> Shakisha


Did you check Heather Sue's site?  You don't need facebook for that.



Dustykins said:


> Okay, is there more than one bowsandclothes?  I registered and logged in and I don't see a "characters" section.


I think she has to approve your registration or something.  I have a little trouble when I first tried to use her site and I had to email her.  Did you check Heather Sue's site?


----------



## VBAndrea

Isatricia said:


> My 2 latest creations.
> 
> Jasmine is out of a very soft jersey (I mistakenly said interlock earlier).  She says it is very comfortable.  I used a discontinued pattern Simplicity 2384.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel is a remake of a costume I made for the same child 1.5 yrs ago.  It was Simplicity 4043 and I had made an actual tail previously, but it was almost too tight for her then.  It doesn't come close to fitting her now and it would be a pain at the park.  I had leftover "scale" fabric and made her a skirt out of it.  She loves it and wishes her hair was red.


Very nicely done -- the Jasmine is my favorite 


PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)


Absolutely adorable!  I love the fabric!


----------



## cogero

Shakisha I think I got mine from bows and clothes. you need to register and email her if you can't see the characters. I would not do it as my first design though pick something easier for your first few.


----------



## WyomingMomof6

Andrea, did you do a tutorial for the easy fits pockets?  I'm trying to finish up Jayden's  Big Give right now and can't find it!  I really didn't mean to wait until the last possible minute but the hospital caught me in a weak moment and talked me into extra shifts!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

cogero said:


> Shakisha I think I got mine from bows and clothes. you need to register and email her if you can't see the characters. I would not do it as my first design though pick something easier for your first few.



Thanks Chiara, 

I plan to start slow for sure 

I was actually trying to come up with a few simple projects I could get some practice in without "waisting" material.  Think I am going to make DD and DS some matching Disney PJ's!!!  No one will see those haha.  Might even make some for myself and DH!!!

I got a new USB for my machine only and I am going to start collecting my patterns.

oh and YCMT is having a $5 sale guys....I saw lots of fun patterns I liked and  I didn't already have so going to snatch up a few of those.


----------



## PatchPixie

dianemom2 said:


> That is so cute!  Where did you get the Mickey fabric?  I've never seen that design before.



Its vintage. I bought it on eBay 

Thanks for the kind words!!

I just signed up for my first Big Give!!


----------



## VBAndrea

WyomingMomof6 said:


> Andrea, did you do a tutorial for the easy fits pockets?  I'm trying to finish up Jayden's  Big Give right now and can't find it!  I really didn't mean to wait until the last possible minute but the hospital caught me in a weak moment and talked me into extra shifts!



Marianne has a tutorial on page 207 for the side pockets (sewn on the outside of the pants).

I never did a tut for the flap pockets -- I just grabbed a pair of ds's shorts and kind of copied them.  If you look on Jayden's BG I have a few pictures.

I have these other tuts pinned:
http://chazandginger.blogspot.com/2011/06/3-d-cargo-pocket-tutorial.html

http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2011/06/make-your-own-boy-shorts-with-front-pocketback-flaps.html

http://shwinandshwin.blogspot.com/2011/05/pocket-for-my-pocket-shorts-for-boys.html

http://www.craftpassion.com/2011/07/sew-boy-shorts-with-cargo-pocket.html?pid=582#picgallery

I hope those help you out -- they are easy to do IMO and so many options.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

PatchPixie said:


> I just signed up for my first Big Give!!



 I Love doing the gives! Mitchell's give wil lbe my 2nd one    The kids are so precious I just wanna squeeze 'em


----------



## tinkerbell3747

dianemom2 said:


> Did you check Heather Sue's site?  You don't need facebook for that.



YUP! that is were the majority of my designs will come from....so hard to choose what I am NOT going to buy on her site....


----------



## 4monkeys

Thank you to everyone that answer about the Easy Fit Shorts

Unfortunately, I went to the only Walmart in Virginia Beach that doesn't have a sewing section today!!!  Well, they are in the process of putting it together, but the point is they didn't have fabric which is what I went for. 

I will be trying another store later and will post when I get started!!


----------



## miprender

mphalens said:


> Thanks friend!   Just think of all the stuff we can do this summer!!!   Two embroidery machines, sewing machines, Just Fabrics . . . oh boy!!!!



 Sounds wonderful



Dustykins said:


> Okay, is there more than one bowsandclothes?  I registered and logged in and I don't see a "characters" section.



You have to email her to see her characters. A few designers have gotten in trouble lately so that is why she set it up that way. 
SweetPeasPlace had some really cute Disney stuff but a few weeks ago she took all her character designs down. I was just happy I had purchased some things I needed  before she did that.


To those that have new machines Planet Applique has some really cute Free designs if you want to practice with
http://www.planetapplique.com/free-designs/cat_40.html


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> Thank you to everyone that answer about the Easy Fit Shorts
> 
> Unfortunately, I went to the only Walmart in Virginia Beach that doesn't have a sewing section today!!!  Well, they are in the process of putting it together, but the point is they didn't have fabric which is what I went for.
> 
> I will be trying another store later and will post when I get started!!



The only Walmarts with fabric are the one by Lynnhaven mall on Phoenix Drive and I think Sabre is the street it intersects with and the Walmart on Military Hwy has fabric as well.  I have to read back a few posts b/c we have a lot of new people here and I get everyone confused, but pm if you are new to sewing and need some help. 

Anywhoo, the Walmart by Lynnhaven mall has downsized its fabric dept since it became a SuperWalmart.  The one on Military usually has a poor selection, though last time I was in there (about a month ago) it seemed to have a better selection than Lynnhaven.


----------



## 4monkeys

VBAndrea said:


> The only Walmarts with fabric are the one by Lynnhaven mall on Phoenix Drive and I think Sabre is the street it intersects with and the Walmart on Military Hwy has fabric as well.  I have to read back a few posts b/c we have a lot of new people here and I get everyone confused, but pm if you are new to sewing and need some help.
> 
> Anywhoo, the Walmart by Lynnhaven mall has downsized its fabric dept since it became a SuperWalmart.  The one on Military usually has a poor selection, though last time I was in there (about a month ago) it seemed to have a better selection than Lynnhaven.



That is true about selection, military hwy had a good bit the other day, but I needed to get out of the store !! I was at the one on Princess Anne today.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)


*oh how sweet i love it and your girl is a doll! *


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Wow so many great projects posted everything looks so nice can't quote now posting from the iPad but love the Mickey dress and leopard print shorts.....I am getting very excited as my pe770 and my 1034d should be on island next Monday feels like I've been waiting forever.  I can't wait to get busy so I can post and share too



Congrats! I can't wait to see what you make with your new machines!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

PurpleEars said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see what you make with your new machines!



Thanks!  I am super excited.  I have been on Heather Sues site and so far my cart has $200 + dollars in it. Showed it to DH this was his reaction  

I want them ALL I don't know which designs NOT to get....

Soes anyone know if there is a Kissing frog appliqué design - from Princess and the Frog.  Also looking for Ray DD loves him....


----------



## WyomingMomof6

VBAndrea said:


> Marianne has a tutorial on page 207 for the side pockets (sewn on the outside of the pants).
> 
> I never did a tut for the flap pockets -- I just grabbed a pair of ds's shorts and kind of copied them.  If you look on Jayden's BG I have a few pictures.
> 
> I have these other tuts pinned:
> http://chazandginger.blogspot.com/2011/06/3-d-cargo-pocket-tutorial.html
> 
> http://www.makeit-loveit.com/2011/06/make-your-own-boy-shorts-with-front-pocketback-flaps.html
> 
> http://shwinandshwin.blogspot.com/2011/05/pocket-for-my-pocket-shorts-for-boys.html
> 
> http://www.craftpassion.com/2011/07/sew-boy-shorts-with-cargo-pocket.html?pid=582#picgallery
> 
> I hope those help you out -- they are easy to do IMO and so many options.



Thanks Andrea.  I had seen your pictures but for some reason I thought you had done a tutorial as well.  Ok, I think I can wing this!  It adds so much to the shorts!


----------



## VBAndrea

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks!  I am super excited.  I have been on Heather Sues site and so far my cart has $200 + dollars in it. Showed it to DH this was his reaction
> 
> I want them ALL I don't know which designs NOT to get....
> 
> Soes anyone know if there is a Kissing frog appliqué design - from Princess and the Frog.  Also looking for Ray DD loves him....



Are you signed up on Heather's site?  She sends monthly coupon codes.  This month it's 35% off orders of $50 or more so if you do your purchases with the codes it will really help you save

Also, she will send you a design for free if you are using for a BG --- after the BG is done she allows you to use the design for yourself   I've amassed quite a few Dis designs that way though I can't say I've ever used them for personal use since we can't afford a trip.


----------



## cogero

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks!  I am super excited.  I have been on Heather Sues site and so far my cart has $200 + dollars in it. Showed it to DH this was his reaction
> 
> I want them ALL I don't know which designs NOT to get....
> 
> Soes anyone know if there is a Kissing frog appliqué design - from Princess and the Frog.  Also looking for Ray DD loves him....



I think Carol from Rubber Ducky Ranch may have the frogs though I am not sure what size they are. I am also pretty sure she has Ray. She is on Etsy and Facebook.


----------



## dianemom2

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks!  I am super excited.  I have been on Heather Sues site and so far my cart has $200 + dollars in it. Showed it to DH this was his reaction
> 
> I want them ALL I don't know which designs NOT to get....
> 
> Soes anyone know if there is a Kissing frog appliqué design - from Princess and the Frog.  Also looking for Ray DD loves him....



I was also going to tell you to make sure you get Heather's coupon codes.  Also for when you do a Big Give she will donate a design for you to use on your give item.  She is very generous about that.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Thanks guys for all the advise on getting my designs together.

I just signed up on heather's site last night - so I don't have a coupon code yet...

Up until this point I was not brave enough and lack the supplies to sew clothes for anyone other than DD and DS.  I think now that I have everything (or on its way at least) I will sew more for the BG's

I'll check out the Rubber Ducky ranch (love that name) too!

* ?'s for those with Sergers* 

I am planning on getting a serger book for my sewing library soon. Any suggestions on what I should get?  I was also wondering when using a serger to create seams - do you have to add to your patterns seam allowance?  

I just got confirmation from the shipping company and all of my packages have arrived and are being shipped down here on Thrusday.  The boat will arrive on Saturday night and I can pick up my stuff on Monday!!! can you guess what I'll be doing ALL of next week......


----------



## 4monkeys

Woo HOO!!! Just got back from Wal-Mart and was able to get the fabric I wanted!! Well, actually I got two different ones and a Black and white check.






The plan is to make easy shorts. My DS5 has a wonderful Lightening McQueen appiqued shirt. The shirt is white. Opinions wanted on which of the two fabrics I got should I make the shorts for him out of???

I saw somewhere the check used for pockets, but not sure that will look right with the fabric I have.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

4monkeys said:


> Woo HOO!!! Just got back from Wal-Mart and was able to get the fabric I wanted!! Well, actually I got two different ones and a Black and white check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to make easy shorts. My DS5 has a wonderful Lightening McQueen appiqued shirt. The shirt is white. Opinions wanted on which of the two fabrics I got should I make the shorts for him out of???
> 
> I saw somewhere the check used for pockets, but not sure that will look right with the fabric I have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


YAH!!!

Congrats.

I like the red if you really want to use the B&W Check.  I think the contrast will work well!

I like to lay my fabrics out ontop of each other to get an idea of how I think it will work together BUT Sometimes you just won't know until you stitch it all out and your done.


----------



## 4monkeys

Wanted to let you know I posted 0n the DIS BIG GIVE site in the Pillowcases for GKTW thread. As a former visitor to GKTW I wanted to show your work in action!!!


----------



## 4monkeys

tinkerbell3747 said:


> YAH!!!
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> I like the red if you really want to use the B&W Check.  I think the contrast will work well!
> 
> I like to lay my fabrics out ontop of each other to get an idea of how I think it will work together BUT Sometimes you just won't know until you stitch it all out and your done.



Thanks. I was leaning that way. I like the contrast idea.... THINKING..


----------



## cogero

love the red for using the checks.


----------



## thebeesknees

Another vote for the red with the checks! Make sure you post pictures when you are all done so we can see which one you choose!


----------



## Sandi S

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks guys for all the advise on getting my designs together.
> 
> I just signed up on heather's site last night - so I don't have a coupon code yet...
> 
> Up until this point I was not brave enough and lack the supplies to sew clothes for anyone other than DD and DS.  I think now that I have everything (or on its way at least) I will sew more for the BG's
> 
> I'll check out the Rubber Ducky ranch (love that name) too!
> 
> * ?'s for those with Sergers*
> 
> I am planning on getting a serger book for my sewing library soon. Any suggestions on what I should get?  I was also wondering when using a serger to create seams - do you have to add to your patterns seam allowance?
> 
> I just got confirmation from the shipping company and all of my packages have arrived and are being shipped down here on Thrusday.  The boat will arrive on Saturday night and I can pick up my stuff on Monday!!! can you guess what I'll be doing ALL of next week......




I straight stitch my seams first and then finish them with the serger - you don't need to add anything extra, in fact sometimes (if you just serge) you might have to watch to make sure your seam allowance isn't too big for your needs. This is one of the reasons I really like using Euro designs like Ottobre magazine since you decide on the seam allowances.

This was my project last night - Simplicity 3531 - I made it as a gymnastics bag for Miss Gracie:






I'm just glad I can pick up wifi at the gymnastics center...watching her practice right now!


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> Woo HOO!!! Just got back from Wal-Mart and was able to get the fabric I wanted!! Well, actually I got two different ones and a Black and white check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to make easy shorts. My DS5 has a wonderful Lightening McQueen appiqued shirt. The shirt is white. Opinions wanted on which of the two fabrics I got should I make the shorts for him out of???
> 
> I saw somewhere the check used for pockets, but not sure that will look right with the fabric I have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hold the shirt up to the fabric and see which looks best.  I love that blue fabric so I would lean toward that one, but I'm thinking if it's a white shirt with a red McQueen on it that the red might be better.  You could also use checked for a cuff at the bottom of the shorts if it looks too busy for pockets.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks guys for all the advise on getting my designs together.
> 
> I just signed up on heather's site last night - so I don't have a coupon code yet...
> 
> Up until this point I was not brave enough and lack the supplies to sew clothes for anyone other than DD and DS.  I think now that I have everything (or on its way at least) I will sew more for the BG's
> 
> I'll check out the Rubber Ducky ranch (love that name) too!
> 
> * ?'s for those with Sergers*
> 
> I am planning on getting a serger book for my sewing library soon. Any suggestions on what I should get?  I was also wondering when using a serger to create seams - do you have to add to your patterns seam allowance?
> 
> I just got confirmation from the shipping company and all of my packages have arrived and are being shipped down here on Thrusday.  The boat will arrive on Saturday night and I can pick up my stuff on Monday!!! can you guess what I'll be doing ALL of next week......


I sew my seams on my sewing machine and then serge them.  I made a couple of things serged alone and the serging alone does not hold up as well.  So just use the normal seam allowance, stitch it as you would and then serge. 

I'm so excited for your new toy!


----------



## billwendy

I do the same as Andrea - I stitch the seam, and then serge it. When I tried serging only, the seam split really easily!

We are doing pretty well for Mitchells Big Give. Would really love to give them Ohana Outfits as they love Lilo and Stitch - would anyone be up for that? Also, could use some bibs for the babies, a first Haircut shirt for Baby Mason (will get it in the MK), maybe luggage tags, something playhouse Disney, some shirts for the parents, jewelry or flip flops for mom???? And Pixie dust is ALWAYS WELCOME !!!!!! Thank you so much for considering!!!


----------



## PatchPixie

I have a 5 thread serger - so I just serge, but often topstitch as well.


----------



## Meshell2002

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks guys for all the advise on getting my designs together.
> 
> I just signed up on heather's site last night - so I don't have a coupon code yet...
> 
> Up until this point I was not brave enough and lack the supplies to sew clothes for anyone other than DD and DS.  I think now that I have everything (or on its way at least) I will sew more for the BG's
> 
> I'll check out the Rubber Ducky ranch (love that name) too!
> 
> * ?'s for those with Sergers*
> 
> I am planning on getting a serger book for my sewing library soon. Any suggestions on what I should get?  I was also wondering when using a serger to create seams - do you have to add to your patterns seam allowance?
> 
> I just got confirmation from the shipping company and all of my packages have arrived and are being shipped down here on Thrusday.  The boat will arrive on Saturday night and I can pick up my stuff on Monday!!! can you guess what I'll be doing ALL of next week......



I used this book when I started serging a lot. It has lots of color photographs.

It has tips on everything from how to choose your stitches to starter projects, and serging with decorative thread.

with a 3 thread you need to sew stress areas to reinforce (like the crotch or the armpit).....or use a 4 or 5 thread which I've never had trouble with pulling out (just make sure you L & R needle tension is tight enough).

I marked from the needle point to each seam allowance I use with a sharpie....that way I can ignore changing my seam allowances (on patterns)whether I'm sewing or serging.....my Juki actually has the cutting allowance marked....but that is not the same as seam allowance...just be aware and mark your machine how you can remember it. If I'm sewing a 1/4 inch SA w/ the 4 thread there is nothing cut off except stray threads...all sergers are different with this. Or you can mark your sewing line with a marking pen and just guide the marks under the needle, ignoring the blade.

you r going to have so much fun


----------



## Isatricia

I just serge my seams with no problems.  If there were a lot of layers I will go back and sew a straight seam but that is rare.  The only problems I have had with seams pulling apart are on sheers or satins and I have had the same issue even when I have reinforced with a straight seam.

I have never had to add to the seam allowance when serging.

Here are my latest 2 creations.

DD8 is not very excited about this Cinderella dress.  I am trying to figure out how to make it more exciting.






DD6 loves this Belle dress.  I used the same peasant dress pattern I have been using, made the skirt longer so that I could use Lastin to put make the gathers at the bottom and I added the collar to look like Belle's.  DD8 is jealous of this one.


----------



## PurpleEars

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Thanks!  I am super excited.  I have been on Heather Sues site and so far my cart has $200 + dollars in it. Showed it to DH this was his reaction
> 
> I want them ALL I don't know which designs NOT to get....
> 
> Soes anyone know if there is a Kissing frog appliqué design - from Princess and the Frog.  Also looking for Ray DD loves him....



I guess I would only get the ones you have immediate plans to do. As other mentioned, she sends out coupons which will help with the cost too.



VBAndrea said:


> Are you signed up on Heather's site?  She sends monthly coupon codes.  This month it's 35% off orders of $50 or more so if you do your purchases with the codes it will really help you save
> 
> Also, she will send you a design for free if you are using for a BG --- after the BG is done she allows you to use the design for yourself   I've amassed quite a few Dis designs that way though I can't say I've ever used them for personal use since we can't afford a trip.



Heather is very generous in letting us use her designs for BG's. She is such a sweetie! I have to agree with Andrea though, I think I have only used 1 or 2 of them for personal use. For me, it often goes the other way. I used a few designs I purchased for myself for BG's and I still haven't used them for myself yet.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> * ?'s for those with Sergers*
> 
> I am planning on getting a serger book for my sewing library soon. Any suggestions on what I should get?  I was also wondering when using a serger to create seams - do you have to add to your patterns seam allowance?
> 
> I just got confirmation from the shipping company and all of my packages have arrived and are being shipped down here on Thrusday.  The boat will arrive on Saturday night and I can pick up my stuff on Monday!!! can you guess what I'll be doing ALL of next week......



I don't use any books, I am just the dive in and sew kind of person. The 1/4 seam allowance is perfect for my serger. I sew a straight seam and then serge the seams. I use the 4 thread mock safety stitch most often.



4monkeys said:


> Woo HOO!!! Just got back from Wal-Mart and was able to get the fabric I wanted!! Well, actually I got two different ones and a Black and white check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to make easy shorts. My DS5 has a wonderful Lightening McQueen appiqued shirt. The shirt is white. Opinions wanted on which of the two fabrics I got should I make the shorts for him out of???
> 
> I saw somewhere the check used for pockets, but not sure that will look right with the fabric I have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think either one would work. Which one does he like more?



Sandi S said:


> This was my project last night - Simplicity 3531 - I made it as a gymnastics bag for Miss Gracie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I can pick up wifi at the gymnastics center...watching her practice right now!



Good job on the bag!



Isatricia said:


> Here are my latest 2 creations.
> 
> DD8 is not very excited about this Cinderella dress.  I am trying to figure out how to make it more exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 loves this Belle dress.  I used the same peasant dress pattern I have been using, made the skirt longer so that I could use Lastin to put make the gathers at the bottom and I added the collar to look like Belle's.  DD8 is jealous of this one.



The Belle dress is beautiful. Maybe you can ask your DD if she had any suggestions to make the Cinderella dress more exciting for her? I thought it looks great!


----------



## hereyago

Hi everyone!


I have lurked on this thread and I am FINALLY (at 44) going to learn how to sew next month!! I am so excited and hopefully I will one day posting my creations on here. 

Ya'll have been a inspiration!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

hereyago said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I have lurked on this thread and I am FINALLY (at 44) going to learn how to sew next month!! I am so excited and hopefully I will one day posting my creations on here.
> 
> Ya'll have been a inspiration!



You are going to have so much fun!  This thread inspired me to sew as well its been a little over a year and I still have the best time in my little sewing space. 

Question - Do we have any Mac Users here?  I am just about to order my designs from Frou Frou and Rubber Ducky Ranch and want to make sure I can download on my Mac first.  

Once I download I organize and then transfer to the USB Stick right?

Just navigating this learning curve is quite exciting.


----------



## Sandi S

I was going to sew up a bag for DD's cheerleading stuff, but I had this top cut (Simplicity 2971) and realized it would be cute with the pants I recently made (which I can finally wear to work since it will about 80 tomorrow).






The top *might* end up coming to Disney, but probably not because I think I'd bake in it being a poly-lycra ITY knit. The pants are Colette Pattern's Clover pants pattern. I'd seen a lot of rave reviews for these on Pattern Review and I love them - very easy to make and the fit is great. 

My Fabric Fairy order arrived today and the Mickey board short fabric is even nicer in person than it was on the web site (ditto for the Tink and Minnie knits). I wish I could just stay home and fondle the fabric tomorrow, but gotta go teach some kids so I can keep paying for it. 

...and then I need to find several extra hours this weekend to write test question (a side job, but very well-paying - aka Disney $$$). I am hoping this summer when time is not so crazy I could work in some Big Give sewing, but right now, I am too swamped.


----------



## mphalens

tinkerbell3747 said:


> You are going to have so much fun!  This thread inspired me to sew as well its been a little over a year and I still have the best time in my little sewing space.
> 
> Question - Do we have any Mac Users here?  I am just about to order my designs from Frou Frou and Rubber Ducky Ranch and want to make sure I can download on my Mac first.
> 
> Once I download I organize and then transfer to the USB Stick right?
> 
> Just navigating this learning curve is quite exciting.



I have a mac and I haven't had any problems   My machine won't take a usb drive, I have to run a usb cord from the machine to the mac. . .


----------



## smile5sunshine

Sandi S said:


>



The bag looks great and I really like the tops you did for yourself. The animal print one looks like it is the perfect material for hot Disney days...very breezy.



hereyago said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I have lurked on this thread and I am FINALLY (at 44) going to learn how to sew next month!! I am so excited and hopefully I will one day posting my creations on here.
> 
> Ya'll have been a inspiration!



Welcome! I bet you will be up and sewing awesome things in no time!



Isatricia said:


>



WOW I am so impressed with how quickly you've whipped all these up! They look wonderful! Hmmm, what about adding some rhinestone "bling" to the Cindy-dress?? Maybe a glass slipper or pumpkin coach (or even a tiara??) on the bodice would spice it up enough for her???



tinkerbell3747 said:


> I just got confirmation from the shipping company and all of my packages have arrived and are being shipped down here on Thrusday.  The boat will arrive on Saturday night and I can pick up my stuff on Monday!!! can you guess what I'll be doing ALL of next week.....



Oh my that's so EXCITING!!! I think we're all doing the banana dance with you!!!



4monkeys said:


> Woo HOO!!! Just got back from Wal-Mart and was able to get the fabric I wanted!! Well, actually I got two different ones and a Black and white check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to make easy shorts. My DS5 has a wonderful Lightening McQueen appiqued shirt. The shirt is white. Opinions wanted on which of the two fabrics I got should I make the shorts for him out of???
> 
> I saw somewhere the check used for pockets, but not sure that will look right with the fabric I have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm just echoing what everyone has already said: I think the red will go better with the check fabric! Can't wait to see them and glad you were finally able to track down some fabric.



PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



That looks great! And you will be thanking yourself that it's a little big so she can wear it even longer!




DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *i finished my Super Hero capes,i made 22 of them,spent $11 at thrift store for 22 te's { $1 each and i had a 50% off coupon1] $3.50 for heat'n'bond ultrahold and 4 1/2 hours total time for shopping,cutting tee's,tracing,cutting,ironing on stars...not too bad and well worth it when i see all those boys and girls in their capes when Seth comes back sometime in the next week or so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i'd of made sure the pic showed the collar of the tee in -tact to hold on the cape,some tute's called for adding velcro or ribbons at the neckline,i like the ease of leaving the collar...gonna use some of the shirt fronts to make ruffles for ???? and the one's that are cool i will use for quilt squares for quilts for my g'sons for christmas...
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*



wow those are GREAT capes! And you got quite the deal on them. I know the kiddos will LOVE wearing them.



abcangie87 said:


> Okay I can't for the life of me remember how to post pictures on here. So I'll do this one as a trial, then if it works, I'll post another!
> 
> I am NOT a sewer. I'm a cake decorator! Until now I've made...curtains, square patchwork blankets, and pillows. And then, I got sucked into the disboutique.
> 
> And I think "I want to do that!"
> 
> Well girls, I cannot do a lot of the amazing stuff you all have done, but I DID MAKE SOME SHORTS. I wanted to have some cute coordinating outfits without bothering my MIL To make them all. Here is DD4's leopard print shorts with appliqued tshirts. It's not too bad unless you look too closely at the stitching, and if someone gets that close to my daughter, I'll probably deck 'em
> 
> ok let's see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You did fantastically! The shorts/shirts look great!



mphalens said:


> So - tonight I finally got up the guts to try out this embroidery thing!
> 
> My first attempt looks okay in the pic, but I'd hooped it the wrong way (duh!) so the stabilizer wasn't going under the entire name.
> 
> My second attempt took a LOT of punching of the screen (not sure how well the touch screen & I will get along  ) but it came out exactly as I'd hoped it would and Phalen is THRILLED (Dude, it's a square of fabric with your name on it . . . but apparently he's got big plans for that scrap of fabric  ).
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an action shot LOL



eep! I'm so excited for you that you get to start learning how to use the new machine and do embroidery! 



McDuck said:


> Wow, nothing like finally meandering my way back over to the DisBou thread 229 pages in!
> 
> May trip on the horizon for us and I just finished the first custom!    I need to get a dress form.  These hanger pictures aren't doing a kindness to the skirt and my DD was already in jammies when I finished.
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back



Great job and HURRAY for having the first custom done! Can't wait to see the others.

My ILs are here visiting and won't leave until Saturday so the only sewing I've been able to get done is making bias tape!  Hopefully I will be more productive after they leave, especially since I need to get my kiddo's Easter outfits done. I just need to actually sit down and pick which patterns I want to use!

Sunshine


----------



## VBAndrea

Isatricia said:


> Here are my latest 2 creations.
> 
> DD8 is not very excited about this Cinderella dress.  I am trying to figure out how to make it more exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 loves this Belle dress.  I used the same peasant dress pattern I have been using, made the skirt longer so that I could use Lastin to put make the gathers at the bottom and I added the collar to look like Belle's.  DD8 is jealous of this one.


Beautiful!  What does dd want different on the Cinderella?  An applique would look cute as someone else suggested.



Sandi S said:


> I was going to sew up a bag for DD's cheerleading stuff, but I had this top cut (Simplicity 2971) and realized it would be cute with the pants I recently made (which I can finally wear to work since it will about 80 tomorrow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top *might* end up coming to Disney, but probably not because I think I'd bake in it being a poly-lycra ITY knit. The pants are Colette Pattern's Clover pants pattern. I'd seen a lot of rave reviews for these on Pattern Review and I love them - very easy to make and the fit is great.
> 
> My Fabric Fairy order arrived today and the Mickey board short fabric is even nicer in person than it was on the web site (ditto for the Tink and Minnie knits). I wish I could just stay home and fondle the fabric tomorrow, but gotta go teach some kids so I can keep paying for it.
> 
> ...and then I need to find several extra hours this weekend to write test question (a side job, but very well-paying - aka Disney $$$). I am hoping this summer when time is not so crazy I could work in some Big Give sewing, but right now, I am too swamped.


I particularly love those pants!  I had no clue you worked.  I figured you spent every waking minute sewing! I barely work at all and can't find time to sew.  



tinkerbell3747 said:


> You are going to have so much fun!  This thread inspired me to sew as well its been a little over a year and I still have the best time in my little sewing space.
> 
> Question - Do we have any Mac Users here?  I am just about to order my designs from Frou Frou and Rubber Ducky Ranch and want to make sure I can download on my Mac first.
> 
> Once I download I organize and then transfer to the USB Stick right?
> 
> Just navigating this learning curve is quite exciting.


I have a Mac and there are no issues whatsoever.  You download the designs, unzip them, and then I usually rename them what I want them called for ease and then transfer them to the stick.  They will wind up in alphabetical order on the stick.  They won't show the name on the embroidery machine, only the picture.


----------



## dianemom2

I never sew and then serge.  I just serge and everything turns out fine.  I've never had a problem with any of my seams opening up.  I do have a book about sergers but I only bought it because I found on clearance at Target for like $2.  It wasn't even worth spending that much money on it.  I never look at it.



Isatricia said:


>


Beautiful job on the dresses.  I think they both turned out great.  On the Cinderella dress I made recently I put a strip of beaded trim down the center of the front.  Maybe that would jazz it up a bit so that your daughter would like it.



Sandi S said:


> This was my project last night - Simplicity 3531 - I made it as a gymnastics bag for Miss Gracie:


Very cute!



Sandi S said:


>


Love the top and pants.  I love the colors.  I always love anything made with bright happy colors!  The pants look great.  I never sew for myself.  Maybe I should start.  LOL!


----------



## morganmmommy

Hi ladies!  Everything looks awesome!!!!  I have been busy getting ready to leave for Disney on Sunday!!!  Here are what i have been working on....

Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)





Vest and Skirt for my 6-year old niece....she loves peace signs and wanted a vest....









And a patchwork twirly skirt (moda cape anne charms) for my daughters American Girl doll....









So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)


----------



## McDuck

PatchPixie said:


> Finished a little outfit today! Here's my DD modeling for me (just a tad big for her...)



Darling!!!!!



miprender said:


> Great job!



Thank you!!



4monkeys said:


> Woo HOO!!! Just got back from Wal-Mart and was able to get the fabric I wanted!! Well, actually I got two different ones and a Black and white check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to make easy shorts. My DS5 has a wonderful Lightening McQueen appiqued shirt. The shirt is white. Opinions wanted on which of the two fabrics I got should I make the shorts for him out of???
> 
> I saw somewhere the check used for pockets, but not sure that will look right with the fabric I have.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Oh, love both!!!  If you want to use the check, I agree with using the red, but I do love that blue fabric....




Sandi S said:


> This was my project last night - Simplicity 3531 - I made it as a gymnastics bag for Miss Gracie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I can pick up wifi at the gymnastics center...watching her practice right now!



That looks great!!!!



Isatricia said:


> DD8 is not very excited about this Cinderella dress.  I am trying to figure out how to make it more exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 loves this Belle dress.  I used the same peasant dress pattern I have been using, made the skirt longer so that I could use Lastin to put make the gathers at the bottom and I added the collar to look like Belle's.  DD8 is jealous of this one.



Both are beautiful!!!  I agree, maybe some bling-y trim would excite your DD about the Cindy dress.



Sandi S said:


> I was going to sew up a bag for DD's cheerleading stuff, but I had this top cut (Simplicity 2971) and realized it would be cute with the pants I recently made (which I can finally wear to work since it will about 80 tomorrow).



Very flattering!!!!!!!  Love the print, too!



smile5sunshine said:


> Great job and HURRAY for having the first custom done! Can't wait to see the others.
> 
> My ILs are here visiting and won't leave until Saturday so the only sewing I've been able to get done is making bias tape!  Hopefully I will be more productive after they leave, especially since I need to get my kiddo's Easter outfits done. I just need to actually sit down and pick which patterns I want to use!
> 
> Sunshine



Thanks!!!  And I know how visits can mess with sewing.  My sewing room is also our guest room.  My FIL wanted to come visit in April, and I begged DH to ask him to wait til AFTER our WDW Trip!  Fortunately, he agreed so now he's not coming til late May.  



morganmmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  Everything looks awesome!!!!  I have been busy getting ready to leave for Disney on Sunday!!!  Here are what i have been working on....
> 
> Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest and Skirt for my 6-year old niece....she loves peace signs and wanted a vest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirly skirt (moda cape anne charms) for my daughters American Girl doll....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)



Love them all!  What a great "gift" and plan for presentation!  


I went to Hancock Fabrics yesterday since it was the second Wednesday and that meant 15% off purchase Military Appreciation!   I needed to get thread since I was shy quite a few colors to coordinate with the customs planned.  While there, the Absolutely Cotton wall was 40% off and I saw brand-new bolts of MINNIE DOT!!!!!  I saw for sure red, black, and blue, but didn't study closer to see what else they had as I was already "cheating" by buying 2 yards of the red with white dot for myself (and of course, whatever's left to be used for DD).  Now I'm trying to find a pattern to make what I'm envisioning.  I want to do a black empire bodice and then have the Minnie-dot for the "skirt" of the blouse.  

Like I needed to add customs for MYSELF to my to-do list!!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Sandi S said:


> I straight stitch my seams first and then finish them with the serger - you don't need to add anything extra, in fact sometimes (if you just serge) you might have to watch to make sure your seam allowance isn't too big for your needs. This is one of the reasons I really like using Euro designs like Ottobre magazine since you decide on the seam allowances.
> 
> This was my project last night - Simplicity 3531 - I made it as a gymnastics bag for Miss Gracie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I can pick up wifi at the gymnastics center...watching her practice right now!



Love the bag and Thanks for the Tip 



Meshell2002 said:


> I used this book when I started serging a lot. It has lots of color photographs.
> 
> It has tips on everything from how to choose your stitches to starter projects, and serging with decorative thread.
> 
> with a 3 thread you need to sew stress areas to reinforce (like the crotch or the armpit).....or use a 4 or 5 thread which I've never had trouble with pulling out (just make sure you L & R needle tension is tight enough).
> 
> I marked from the needle point to each seam allowance I use with a sharpie....that way I can ignore changing my seam allowances (on patterns)whether I'm sewing or serging.....my Juki actually has the cutting allowance marked....but that is not the same as seam allowance...just be aware and mark your machine how you can remember it. If I'm sewing a 1/4 inch SA w/ the 4 thread there is nothing cut off except stray threads...all sergers are different with this. Or you can mark your sewing line with a marking pen and just guide the marks under the needle, ignoring the blade.
> 
> you r going to have so much fun



Thanks I'll keep that book in mind.  I really just like looking at the books on my shelf and I feel like I should ahve a small sewing library...I usually just jump right in.....



Isatricia said:


> I just serge my seams with no problems.  If there were a lot of layers I will go back and sew a straight seam but that is rare.  The only problems I have had with seams pulling apart are on sheers or satins and I have had the same issue even when I have reinforced with a straight seam.
> 
> I have never had to add to the seam allowance when serging.
> 
> Here are my latest 2 creations.
> 
> DD8 is not very excited about this Cinderella dress.  I am trying to figure out how to make it more exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD6 loves this Belle dress.  I used the same peasant dress pattern I have been using, made the skirt longer so that I could use Lastin to put make the gathers at the bottom and I added the collar to look like Belle's.  DD8 is jealous of this one.



I like the both!  Great job and wow your quick.  I like the PP suggestion on adding rhinestones



Sandi S said:


> I was going to sew up a bag for DD's cheerleading stuff, but I had this top cut (Simplicity 2971) and realized it would be cute with the pants I recently made (which I can finally wear to work since it will about 80 tomorrow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top *might* end up coming to Disney, but probably not because I think I'd bake in it being a poly-lycra ITY knit. The pants are Colette Pattern's Clover pants pattern. I'd seen a lot of rave reviews for these on Pattern Review and I love them - very easy to make and the fit is great.
> 
> My Fabric Fairy order arrived today and the Mickey board short fabric is even nicer in person than it was on the web site (ditto for the Tink and Minnie knits). I wish I could just stay home and fondle the fabric tomorrow, but gotta go teach some kids so I can keep paying for it.
> 
> ...and then I need to find several extra hours this weekend to write test question (a side job, but very well-paying - aka Disney $$$). I am hoping this summer when time is not so crazy I could work in some Big Give sewing, but right now, I am too swamped.



I like your outfit....never tried sewing for myself before



morganmmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  Everything looks awesome!!!!  I have been busy getting ready to leave for Disney on Sunday!!!  Here are what i have been working on....
> 
> Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest and Skirt for my 6-year old niece....she loves peace signs and wanted a vest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirly skirt (moda cape anne charms) for my daughters American Girl doll....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)



Oh how exciting have a GREAT time....I like your projects and  at your BIL carebear boxers - HDDR is the best place to pull off for that joke....great idea

The vest and skirt are darling and I like the patchwork too....


----------



## PurpleEars

hereyago said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I have lurked on this thread and I am FINALLY (at 44) going to learn how to sew next month!! I am so excited and hopefully I will one day posting my creations on here.
> 
> Ya'll have been a inspiration!



Welcome! A number of us didn't start sewing (at least since Home Ec) until they joined the group. All of them were making beautiful clothing in no time. Please feel free to ask questions as you embark on this exciting sewing journey!



Sandi S said:


> I was going to sew up a bag for DD's cheerleading stuff, but I had this top cut (Simplicity 2971) and realized it would be cute with the pants I recently made (which I can finally wear to work since it will about 80 tomorrow).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top *might* end up coming to Disney, but probably not because I think I'd bake in it being a poly-lycra ITY knit. The pants are Colette Pattern's Clover pants pattern. I'd seen a lot of rave reviews for these on Pattern Review and I love them - very easy to make and the fit is great.
> 
> My Fabric Fairy order arrived today and the Mickey board short fabric is even nicer in person than it was on the web site (ditto for the Tink and Minnie knits). I wish I could just stay home and fondle the fabric tomorrow, but gotta go teach some kids so I can keep paying for it.
> 
> ...and then I need to find several extra hours this weekend to write test question (a side job, but very well-paying - aka Disney $$$). I am hoping this summer when time is not so crazy I could work in some Big Give sewing, but right now, I am too swamped.



Great job on the outfit. Wow, temperature in the 80's in March is unlikely for us! We are looking at a daytime high of 60 today, but that is highly unusual.



morganmmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  Everything looks awesome!!!!  I have been busy getting ready to leave for Disney on Sunday!!!  Here are what i have been working on....
> 
> Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest and Skirt for my 6-year old niece....she loves peace signs and wanted a vest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirly skirt (moda cape anne charms) for my daughters American Girl doll....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)



Cute vest and skirts. I can't wait to see your BIL's reaction to the boxer shorts. I am sure that will be a hoot!


For those of you who cared about my vacuum drama - well it has been a week and we still don't have a vacuum! We are still waiting for a repair estimate from the shop. Good thing we don't have plans to entertain this weekend, or else I will be very very unhappy!


----------



## Isatricia

Thanks for all the great ideas to make the Cinderella dress more appealing!

She says she wants the peplum to have a sheen/sparkle to it.  Luck has it that several years ago I found some sheer iridescent fabric as a remnant for less than $1.  I should have plenty to put it on the peplum.  I will have to take apart the dress though.  I think I won't have the peplums touch in the front and back and make it look more just on the hips.  I will probably add rhinestones down the front too, but I don't have any right now.


----------



## tchrrx

Isatricia said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas to make the Cinderella dress more appealing!
> 
> She says she wants the peplum to have a sheen/sparkle to it.  Luck has it that several years ago I found some sheer iridescent fabric as a remnant for less than $1.  I should have plenty to put it on the peplum.  I will have to take apart the dress though.  I think I won't have the peplums touch in the front and back and make it look more just on the hips.  I will probably add rhinestones down the front too, but I don't have any right now.



For our first trip, a friend made my DD a Cinderella dress.  She made a big flouncy, iridescent back piece that tied in the front (almost like a reverse apron) to go over the basic blue.  Maybe you could do something like that so that you don't have to undo anything.

(I can't post the picture b/c I forgot how, but if you'll PM me your email, I'll try to send it to you so you can see what I'm talking about it.)


----------



## Isatricia

I need feedback!  I have been looking at the Sis Boom adult patterns and would like to know if they are as easy as they appear?

I make clothes for my girls mostly, but I used to sew for myself as well.  I pretty much quit making clothes for me a while back because nothing fit after I got it made.  I am plus sized and I think that only complicates matters.


----------



## McDuck

Isatricia said:


> I need feedback!  I have been looking at the Sis Boom adult patterns and would like to know if they are as easy as they appear?
> 
> I make clothes for my girls mostly, but I used to sew for myself as well.  I pretty much quit making clothes for me a while back because nothing fit after I got it made.  I am plus sized and I think that only complicates matters.



I've only done the Meghan peasant (bought the Jamie/Marissa--can't remember which is the adult and which is the child, I bought both  ), but YES, they are just as well-written as Carla's child patterns!  Very stylish and forgiving!


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Mac Users - has anyone tried using ConvertIt Mac?

Its a software that allows you to see your embrodiery designs on the Mac?

Just wondering....


----------



## Trishtack

I could not get the Photobucket password to be accepted. Has it changes from page 1?


----------



## 4monkeys

Trishtack said:


> I could not get the Photobucket password to be accepted. Has it changes from page 1?



I had trouble the other day, I tried several times. Then I made sure I typed it exaclty, I think it's case sensitive!!


----------



## Sandi S

VBAndrea said:


> I particularly love those pants!  I had no clue you worked.  I figured you spent every waking minute sewing! I barely work at all and can't find time to sew.



I teach 7th grade English (and I'm dept chair and the yearbook advisor), so I need some creative sanity in my life. I just sew really fast. Last August I finished my master's degree (which I did online) and I've been so excited to have a decent amount of sewing time again.



dianemom2 said:


> Love the top and pants.  I love the colors.  I always love anything made with bright happy colors!  The pants look great.  I never sew for myself.  Maybe I should start.  LOL!



Um, YES!!! I didn't set out to sew for myself when I started, but I love it that I have learned to make custom-fitting, stylish outfits for myself. I think this one here might be my all-time favorite:






I have learned a lot about pattern fitting through Fit for Real People - an excellent book - as well as some trial and error. Once I got into how to alter for a full bust, I was a happy woman. I could not buy a dress in the store and have it fit me well if it is a fitted style. Same for jackets and a lot of blouses.



Isatricia said:


> I need feedback!  I have been looking at the Sis Boom adult patterns and would like to know if they are as easy as they appear?
> 
> I make clothes for my girls mostly, but I used to sew for myself as well.  I pretty much quit making clothes for me a while back because nothing fit after I got it made.  I am plus sized and I think that only complicates matters.



Again - Fit for Real People is great for ANYONE's fit issues - the pictures in the book alone will show you how the process gets used on all different bodies, shapes, and sizes. Also, Pattern Review has a lot of good resources and a dedicated Plus Size sewing message board. It's also the best place to go to find out how patterns really make up. 

I have one more cut project to sew and then I will dive into some of the new fabrics that have made their way to me this week. I really need to sew spring/summer clothes for Gracie.


----------



## ariekannairb

tinkerbell3747 said:


> Love the bag and Thanks for the Tip
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll keep that book in mind.  I really just like looking at the books on my shelf and I feel like I should ahve a small sewing library...I usually just jump right in.....
> 
> 
> 
> I like the both!  Great job and wow your quick.  I like the PP suggestion on adding rhinestones
> 
> 
> 
> I like your outfit....never tried sewing for myself before
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how exciting have a GREAT time....I like your projects and  at your BIL carebear boxers - HDDR is the best place to pull off for that joke....great idea
> 
> The vest and skirt are darling and I like the patchwork too....



Ya'll put me to shame with your great stuff!!! I have thought about sewing for myself but at the moment having way too much fun with the kids stuff. Finally going to start on some boy stuff in the next day or two.

This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.


----------



## Tami0220

Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.

PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.


----------



## mphalens

McDuck said:


> I went to Hancock Fabrics yesterday since it was the second Wednesday and that meant 15% off purchase Military Appreciation!   I needed to get thread since I was shy quite a few colors to coordinate with the customs planned.  While there, the Absolutely Cotton wall was 40% off and I saw brand-new bolts of MINNIE DOT!!!!!  I saw for sure red, black, and blue, but didn't study closer to see what else they had as I was already "cheating" by buying 2 yards of the red with white dot for myself (and of course, whatever's left to be used for DD).  Now I'm trying to find a pattern to make what I'm envisioning.  I want to do a black empire bodice and then have the Minnie-dot for the "skirt" of the blouse.
> 
> Like I needed to add customs for MYSELF to my to-do list!!



Totally the Meghan peasant from Sis Boom on ycmt.com!  Super easy pattern and would make an adorable top like you're describing!!!



Sandi S said:


> I teach 7th grade English (and I'm dept chair and the yearbook advisor), so I need some creative sanity in my life. I just sew really fast. Last August I finished my master's degree (which I did online) and I've been so excited to have a decent amount of sewing time again.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, YES!!! I didn't set out to sew for myself when I started, but I love it that I have learned to make custom-fitting, stylish outfits for myself. I think this one here might be my all-time favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about pattern fitting through Fit for Real People - an excellent book - as well as some trial and error. Once I got into how to alter for a full bust, I was a happy woman. I could not buy a dress in the store and have it fit me well if it is a fitted style. Same for jackets and a lot of blouses.
> 
> 
> 
> Again - Fit for Real People is great for ANYONE's fit issues - the pictures in the book alone will show you how the process gets used on all different bodies, shapes, and sizes. Also, Pattern Review has a lot of good resources and a dedicated Plus Size sewing message board. It's also the best place to go to find out how patterns really make up.
> 
> I have one more cut project to sew and then I will dive into some of the new fabrics that have made their way to me this week. I really need to sew spring/summer clothes for Gracie.



LOVE that dress!  I'll have to check out that book . . . I'm just an odd shape to fit.



ariekannairb said:


> Ya'll put me to shame with your great stuff!!! I have thought about sewing for myself but at the moment having way too much fun with the kids stuff. Finally going to start on some boy stuff in the next day or two.
> 
> This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.



Cute dress (and little girl)  . . . I totally agree - it'd look fabulous with a mickey or minnie on the t-shirt top!



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.



I know I've seen Chip and Dale somewhere in looking at designs . . . sorry I'm not more help than that 

And VERY cool about the quilt guild member!!!


I drove over to Long Creek Mills today . . . I bought several 1000m spools of embroidery thread for $2.25 a spool.  They gave me a color chart so I can keep track of which ones I have and said I can call them with a spool number too.

Now I just need to buy an iron tomorrow (I'd go tonight but it's raining like crazy) since mine beeped the "Death Beep" last night   I still need to purchase some designs to do a bunch of baby items for a sorority sister who is due in two weeks.

I also have a Big Give project to work on . . .


----------



## dianemom2

Isatricia said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas to make the Cinderella dress more appealing!
> 
> She says she wants the peplum to have a sheen/sparkle to it.  Luck has it that several years ago I found some sheer iridescent fabric as a remnant for less than $1.  I should have plenty to put it on the peplum.  I will have to take apart the dress though.  I think I won't have the peplums touch in the front and back and make it look more just on the hips.  I will probably add rhinestones down the front too, but I don't have any right now.


How great that you already have the sheer iridescent fabric.  I used lace for the peplums on the dress that I made but I really wasn't crazy about it.  While you have the dress taken apart, you might want to add the strip of beaded trim down the center of the front.  It is easier than  rhinestones.  I bought a stripe of white ribbon/lace with sequins and pearls.  I think it cost like $1.50 at Joanns since I had a coupon.




Sandi S said:


> Um, YES!!! I didn't set out to sew for myself when I started, but I love it that I have learned to make custom-fitting, stylish outfits for myself. I think this one here might be my all-time favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about pattern fitting through Fit for Real People - an excellent book - as well as some trial and error. Once I got into how to alter for a full bust, I was a happy woman. I could not buy a dress in the store and have it fit me well if it is a fitted style. Same for jackets and a lot of blouses.


I love the red dress.  The cut is very attractive.  I have the opposite problem that you have.  Since my cancer surgery I am not full busted and anything with darts or a fitted top is too loose and baggy on me.  I always try to think up a project to work on when my kids are away at summer camp, making something for myself might go into that project file.




ariekannairb said:


>


That's adorable!  I love ruffled tiers.  Mickey or Minnie would look great on there.  Hopefully you will be able to get an embroidery machine very soon.



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.


Hi and welcome to the group!  I do think it is much easier to sew toddler and children's clothing.  We have one member of this group who sews a lot of doll clothes and I don't know how she possibly works with such tiny pieces!  I have the Babylock version of your machine, the Ellageo 3.  I just love it!  I did just start digitizing my own designs.  Hopefully I will be able to sell them at some point.  If you are looking for Chip and Dale, check out Heather Sue's website.  She has tons of great designs and they stitch out very nicely.

How cool about the lady in your quilting guild.  I can remember when there were no Disney stores and no little girls wearing princess dresses all over Disney World.  The ones that people make are so much nicer than the ones they sell at the Disney store now.  I am sure that the dresses made by your acquaintance were lovely.



mphalens said:


> I drove over to Long Creek Mills today . . . I bought several 1000m spools of embroidery thread for $2.25 a spool.  They gave me a color chart so I can keep track of which ones I have and said I can call them with a spool number too.
> 
> Now I just need to buy an iron tomorrow (I'd go tonight but it's raining like crazy) since mine beeped the "Death Beep" last night   I still need to purchase some designs to do a bunch of baby items for a sorority sister who is due in two weeks.
> 
> I also have a Big Give project to work on . . .


Nice to be able to drive over to a place that sells the thread at such a good price.  You must be having lots of fun with your new embroidery machine.  Did you decide what iron you are going to buy?


----------



## mphalens

dianemom2 said:


> Nice to be able to drive over to a place that sells the thread at such a good price.  You must be having lots of fun with your new embroidery machine.  Did you decide what iron you are going to buy?



It IS nice!  Especially when I look at the 200m spool of Guterman that I bought at JoAnn's with a coupon and it still cost me more than these 1000m spools at $2.25 a piece.  Even nicer are the sweet people that work there.  I totally parked the boys in a corner with my iPad to watch a show while I grabbed thread.  I also purchased stabilizer while I was there.  I had forgotten my list and got a little way down the road before I realized I hadn't bought any brown thread and it was on my list.  I stopped for milkshakes and then went back (it was way cheaper for me to go back right then and spend a little more time than it would have been for me to make another trip or buy some at JoAnn's).

I totally forgot to look at irons at Walmart when I was there today.  I was going to go tonight after soccer, but it started raining.  Tomorrow DH is off, so I'm going to go by myself first thing   Any suggestions???


----------



## Isatricia

dianemom2 said:


> How great that you already have the sheer iridescent fabric.  I used lace for the peplums on the dress that I made but I really wasn't crazy about it.  While you have the dress taken apart, you might want to add the strip of beaded trim down the center of the front.  It is easier than  rhinestones.  I bought a stripe of white ribbon/lace with sequins and pearls.  I think it cost like $1.50 at Joanns since I had a coupon.



Funny you said that.....I was going through a bag of ribbon this afternoon and found a spool of pearls on string and we both love the idea of them over rhinestones.  I love it when I can find useful items in my stash.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Isatricia said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas to make the Cinderella dress more appealing!
> 
> She says she wants the peplum to have a sheen/sparkle to it.  Luck has it that several years ago I found some sheer iridescent fabric as a remnant for less than $1.  I should have plenty to put it on the peplum.  I will have to take apart the dress though.  I think I won't have the peplums touch in the front and back and make it look more just on the hips.  I will probably add rhinestones down the front too, but I don't have any right now.



What if you made a bow for it? You could make a large bow to pin on the back, or just open the side seams some and sew one in. That way you won't have to take alot of it apart. CarlaC has a free bow on YCMT. 






I used it for this dress and put netting in it to make it nice a puffy.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

hereyago said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I have lurked on this thread and I am FINALLY (at 44) going to learn how to sew next month!! I am so excited and hopefully I will one day posting my creations on here.
> 
> Ya'll have been a inspiration!


*welcome! you have come to the right place for kindness and inspiration....i was a late bloomer to sewing myself,started teaching myself about a year and a 1/2 ago at 47 and love it! i learn something new here everyday,get inspired with all the fabulous things these ladies create and each project i make is a learning experience too...so just get a machine,dive right in and enjoy!
 i just wish i would of learned 10 years ago when my daughter ws pregnant with my 1st grandbaby! now #9 is on the way and she will get the custom treatment full force! 
 glad ot see ya here...~Beth~ *


----------



## PurpleEars

Isatricia said:


> I need feedback!  I have been looking at the Sis Boom adult patterns and would like to know if they are as easy as they appear?
> 
> I make clothes for my girls mostly, but I used to sew for myself as well.  I pretty much quit making clothes for me a while back because nothing fit after I got it made.  I am plus sized and I think that only complicates matters.



I own most of the adult Sis Boom patterns. The ones I have done have varying degrees of difficulty. I would say Meghan is the easiet to do. The Jamie is very easy as well and it looks very flattering on any figure. I have only made the Marlo top once as I prefer something with sleeves, but again, it was very easy to put together. The Patricia is one of my staple items for older teens or adults for BG's. The princess seam can be challenging if you use loosely woven materials. Rebecca is a very lovely looking dress. It is a little bit more difficult than Jamie. I also have the Angie pattern but I haven't had time to try it yet. It looks easy to put together though. I have made clothes using Sis Boom patterns from XS to XXL and the fit seem to be perfect for the recipients.



Sandi S said:


> Um, YES!!! I didn't set out to sew for myself when I started, but I love it that I have learned to make custom-fitting, stylish outfits for myself. I think this one here might be my all-time favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned a lot about pattern fitting through Fit for Real People - an excellent book - as well as some trial and error. Once I got into how to alter for a full bust, I was a happy woman. I could not buy a dress in the store and have it fit me well if it is a fitted style. Same for jackets and a lot of blouses.
> 
> 
> 
> Again - Fit for Real People is great for ANYONE's fit issues - the pictures in the book alone will show you how the process gets used on all different bodies, shapes, and sizes. Also, Pattern Review has a lot of good resources and a dedicated Plus Size sewing message board. It's also the best place to go to find out how patterns really make up.
> 
> I have one more cut project to sew and then I will dive into some of the new fabrics that have made their way to me this week. I really need to sew spring/summer clothes for Gracie.



That is a super lovely dress. You look HOT in it!



ariekannairb said:


> Ya'll put me to shame with your great stuff!!! I have thought about sewing for myself but at the moment having way too much fun with the kids stuff. Finally going to start on some boy stuff in the next day or two.
> 
> This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.



I suppose you *could* do an applique "by hand" to show how much difference it makes. Andrea is one of the "hand applique" queens - her work is beautiful!



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.



Welcome! Toddler sized clothes are not too difficult to do (I started out making adult-sized clothing so I was concerned about doing kids clothes too). The good thing is that you will need less fabric for a piece of child-sized clothing too!

Heather Sue has a Chip n Dale embroidery pattern set on her site.

By the way, we have a few quilters on here too.


----------



## smile5sunshine

morganmmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  Everything looks awesome!!!!  I have been busy getting ready to leave for Disney on Sunday!!!  Here are what i have been working on....
> 
> Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest and Skirt for my 6-year old niece....she loves peace signs and wanted a vest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirly skirt (moda cape anne charms) for my daughters American Girl doll....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)



HA HA HA I LOVE the care bears boxers and think it would be hilarious to watch your BIL get them! Everything looks great!

McDuck: sorry I lost your quote, but wanted to say I'm glad that your FIL decided to wait until AFTER your trip to come so you don't have to stop sewing. Also, SCORE on the fabric!  I hope you find a good pattern to use because I think the top you are envisioning will be awesome!




PurpleEars said:


> For those of you who cared about my vacuum drama - well it has been a week and we still don't have a vacuum! We are still waiting for a repair estimate from the shop. Good thing we don't have plans to entertain this weekend, or else I will be very very unhappy!



What?!?! That's CRAZY that they haven't even given you a quote yet! I'd be mad too! Fingers crossed they get their act together so you can get your vacuum back soon.



Sandi S said:


> I teach 7th grade English (and I'm dept chair and the yearbook advisor), so I need some creative sanity in my life. I just sew really fast. Last August I finished my master's degree (which I did online) and I've been so excited to have a decent amount of sewing time again.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, YES!!! I didn't set out to sew for myself when I started, but I love it that I have learned to make custom-fitting, stylish outfits for myself. I think this one here might be my all-time favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one more cut project to sew and then I will dive into some of the new fabrics that have made their way to me this week. I really need to sew spring/summer clothes for Gracie.



That dress is great! Looks so good on you! And thanks for mentioning the book. MIL was saying the other day that she wanted to start sewing for herself but she would have to modify patterns because she is an odd shape and I make sure she knows to check this book out and find out the tricks to do it!



ariekannairb said:


> Ya'll put me to shame with your great stuff!!! I have thought about sewing for myself but at the moment having way too much fun with the kids stuff. Finally going to start on some boy stuff in the next day or two.
> 
> This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.



hmmm, that might not do it because that's such a great looking dress all on it's own! I agree with whoever said you might want to try doing something by hand (or some other sort of embellishment) in that area so it's more noticeable of what it COULD be.



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.



WELCOME! I agree, just jump in and start! And I wanted to say that's so cool about the member in your quilting group!



mphalens said:


> I drove over to Long Creek Mills today . . . I bought several 1000m spools of embroidery thread for $2.25 a spool.  They gave me a color chart so I can keep track of which ones I have and said I can call them with a spool number too.
> 
> Now I just need to buy an iron tomorrow (I'd go tonight but it's raining like crazy) since mine beeped the "Death Beep" last night   I still need to purchase some designs to do a bunch of baby items for a sorority sister who is due in two weeks.
> 
> I also have a Big Give project to work on . . .



Hurray for thread! LOL!  Bummer on the iron. I don't have any good suggestions as mine is el cheapo, but it's served it's purpose so I guess I can't complain too much!



Isatricia said:


> Funny you said that.....I was going through a bag of ribbon this afternoon and found a spool of pearls on string and we both love the idea of them over rhinestones.  I love it when I can find useful items in my stash.



Oh I can't wait to see the re-vamped dress!

Sunshine


----------



## NiniMorris

I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!  

Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.  

They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.

This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.

Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)

As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!


I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!  




Thanks a million..


Nini


----------



## dianemom2

mphalens said:


> I totally forgot to look at irons at Walmart when I was there today.  I was going to go tonight after soccer, but it started raining.  Tomorrow DH is off, so I'm going to go by myself first thing   Any suggestions???


I really like the Sunbeam iron that I have.  I did a little research before I bought it.  Unfortunately I don't remember what model I bought and it doesn't have a model name.



Isatricia said:


> Funny you said that.....I was going through a bag of ribbon this afternoon and found a spool of pearls on string and we both love the idea of them over rhinestones.  I love it when I can find useful items in my stash.


I love when I find something that I already have that works perfectly.



NiniMorris said:


> I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!
> 
> Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.
> 
> They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.
> 
> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini sorry that so much has been going on in your family.  I hope your daughter's surgery will take care of the problem in her wrist.   Was the inflammation being caused by the cyst?  We have friends whose 4 year old son had the big surgery to repair his club foot.  He did really well.  He was a very stubborn little guy and was hopping around on one foot and crawling on one leg all the time.  He is 8 now and the surgery was completely successful.  I hope that it goes as well for your granddaughter.  It is always hard to see the ones you love go through something like that.  I will be sending positive, healing thoughts your way.


----------



## PatchPixie

NiniMorris said:


> I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!
> 
> Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.
> 
> They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.
> 
> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini


Love, hugs, & healing to your whole family!!


----------



## ariekannairb

SallyfromDE said:


> What if you made a bow for it? You could make a large bow to pin on the back, or just open the side seams some and sew one in. That way you won't have to take alot of it apart. CarlaC has a free bow on YCMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used it for this dress and put netting in it to make it nice a puffy.



I would LOVE to see the front of this dress!!!


----------



## cogero

NiniMorris said:


> I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!
> 
> Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.
> 
> They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.
> 
> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini many prayers you have been in my thoughts this week.

OMG so much cute stuff has been posted. Love it and am inspired by all that is posted. If you don't follow my PTR you wouldn't know but my life has been insane and we go to Disney in 21 days and I am behind with sewing. things should get easier now since I have Js IEP for next year done and was able to receive about 90% of what I wanted.

Also we are in Dance competition season so we have extra rehearsals and DH seems to have a lot of tour changes lately so I am single parenting for the most part. 

I read everything even if I don't comment.


----------



## mommy2mrb

NiniMorris said:


> I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!
> 
> Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.
> 
> They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.
> 
> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini



Nini....will be keeping your DD and granddaughter in my prayers


----------



## VBAndrea

morganmmommy said:


> Hi ladies!  Everything looks awesome!!!!  I have been busy getting ready to leave for Disney on Sunday!!!  Here are what i have been working on....
> 
> Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vest and Skirt for my 6-year old niece....she loves peace signs and wanted a vest....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a patchwork twirly skirt (moda cape anne charms) for my daughters American Girl doll....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)


Everything looks great and I'm sure the presentation of the boxers in public in front of a large group of people will ensure the embarrassed reaction that I suspect you are hoping for 



McDuck said:


> I went to Hancock Fabrics yesterday since it was the second Wednesday and that meant 15% off purchase Military Appreciation!   I needed to get thread since I was shy quite a few colors to coordinate with the customs planned.  While there, the Absolutely Cotton wall was 40% off and I saw brand-new bolts of MINNIE DOT!!!!!  I saw for sure red, black, and blue, but didn't study closer to see what else they had as I was already "cheating" by buying 2 yards of the red with white dot for myself (and of course, whatever's left to be used for DD).  Now I'm trying to find a pattern to make what I'm envisioning.  I want to do a black empire bodice and then have the Minnie-dot for the "skirt" of the blouse.
> 
> Like I needed to add customs for MYSELF to my to-do list!!


Grrr!  I never remember their military discount!  I need to mark my calendar.



tinkerbell3747 said:


> Mac Users - has anyone tried using ConvertIt Mac?
> 
> Its a software that allows you to see your embrodiery designs on the Mac?
> 
> Just wondering....


I haven't heard of it but I will ask dh about it.  I just pinned my embroidery designs to my pinterest so I can visually see them.  Of course, I know I don't have all of them on there, but what I do have up helps.



Trishtack said:


> I could not get the Photobucket password to be accepted. Has it changes from page 1?


It's case sensitive.  



ariekannairb said:


> Ya'll put me to shame with your great stuff!!! I have thought about sewing for myself but at the moment having way too much fun with the kids stuff. Finally going to start on some boy stuff in the next day or two.
> 
> This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.


That is really pretty -- my dd would love it!  And I like your idea about leaving the t blank -- however I don't think men are that in tune with fashion anyway that he would notice.



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.


Welcome!  I actually like kid's clothes b/c I like working with smaller pieces of fabric.  I have no problems with AG doll clothes so I think when you do things that are more every day wear you will find it aproblematic.
FrouFrou by HeatherSue has Chip and Dale!
http://froufroubyheathersue.com/#ecwid:category=913193&mode=product&product=5137226



mphalens said:


> I drove over to Long Creek Mills today . . . I bought several 1000m spools of embroidery thread for $2.25 a spool.  They gave me a color chart so I can keep track of which ones I have and said I can call them with a spool number too.
> 
> Now I just need to buy an iron tomorrow (I'd go tonight but it's raining like crazy) since mine beeped the "Death Beep" last night   I still need to purchase some designs to do a bunch of baby items for a sorority sister who is due in two weeks.
> 
> I also have a Big Give project to work on . . .


Good deal!  No advice on the iron though mine is on it's last leg as well.  The light doesn't work anymore after it jumped off the ironing board onto the floor and sometimes it spits icky stuff on my fabric (though the icky washes out -- it's just discolored water).  I haven't been sewing -- I've been mulching and cleaning beds 



PurpleEars said:


> I
> 
> I suppose you *could* do an applique "by hand" to show how much difference it makes. Andrea is one of the "hand applique" queens - her work is beautiful!


Aww, thanks.  I hardly ever do it by hand anymore though since I got my PE770.  Marianne has taken over in the hand applique dept -- though now she has her new toy!



NiniMorris said:


> I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!
> 
> Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.
> 
> They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.
> 
> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini


Keeping your family in my thoughts and prayer.


----------



## 4monkeys

QUESTION

Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??

Thanks!


----------



## cogero

Yes I do.


----------



## Taja

mphalens said:


> It IS nice!  Especially when I look at the 200m spool of Guterman that I bought at JoAnn's with a coupon and it still cost me more than these 1000m spools at $2.25 a piece.  Even nicer are the sweet people that work there.  I totally parked the boys in a corner with my iPad to watch a show while I grabbed thread.  I also purchased stabilizer while I was there.  I had forgotten my list and got a little way down the road before I realized I hadn't bought any brown thread and it was on my list.  I stopped for milkshakes and then went back (it was way cheaper for me to go back right then and spend a little more time than it would have been for me to make another trip or buy some at JoAnn's).
> 
> I totally forgot to look at irons at Walmart when I was there today.  I was going to go tonight after soccer, but it started raining.  Tomorrow DH is off, so I'm going to go by myself first thing   Any suggestions???




I'm a fan of Rowenta irons. A bit pricey, but I've had my current iron for nearly 20 years and it still works beautifully--and it doesn't spit on my fabric or garments! 

Be sure to check reviews for the models you consider. As with many products, some models have better reviews than others.


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!


Wash first!  I wash on cold water, delicate and do not use fabric softener.  Doing all of that will help prevent the fabric from fading.  I also don't like working with unwashed things as I am iffy on the dyes used and chemicals (I'm not a germaphobe -- but chemicals on fabrics weird me out which is why I hate making the pillows for GKTW as they don't want it prewashed).


----------



## 4monkeys

cogero said:


> Yes I do.





VBAndrea said:


> Wash first!  I wash on cold water, delicate and do not use fabric softener.  Doing all of that will help prevent the fabric from fading.  I also don't like working with unwashed things as I am iffy on the dyes used and chemicals (I'm not a germaphobe -- but chemicals on fabrics weird me out which is why I hate making the pillows for GKTW as they don't want it prewashed).



Good to know, before I did anything. Do you line dry or put in the dryer?

I promise I have half a brain even if it doesn't seem like it!!


----------



## ariekannairb

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



I do not. Was told by someone who has sewn for 20+ years that it rarely makes a difference. I havent had any issues so far except for shirred stuff. That stuff shrank by half!


----------



## SallyfromDE

ariekannairb said:


> I would LOVE to see the front of this dress!!!



I used a CarlaC pattern and added a bow. But the jacket for $4, and added Cinderella on the back. 











I didn't get a very good close up of the front, or rather



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



Your supposed to for shrinkage. I don't usually, and haven't really had a problem. I hate the way it comes out of the wash without the finish on it and it's too wrinkly.


----------



## VBAndrea

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!





4monkeys said:


> Good to know, before I did anything. Do you line dry or put in the dryer?
> 
> I promise I have half a brain even if it doesn't seem like it!!



I toss it in the dryer on the casual setting.  I wash most things on delicate cold and dry most things on casual.  Sheets and towels are an exception.  

I see a lot of people don't wash, but I'd hate for one fabric to shrink a different amount than another, which is important for appliques that it doesn't happen.  I'm also just weirded out by chemicals in things.  I wash all our brand new clothes before wearing them too.  Otherwise I'm really normal!    

I pm'd you as well to offer help on a couple of days -- I think you can do it all on your own but would be glad to assist if you're uncertain.


----------



## cogero

I wash dry and iron. I wash on cold with no fabric softner.


----------



## mphalens

VBAndrea said:


> Good deal!  No advice on the iron though mine is on it's last leg as well.  The light doesn't work anymore after it jumped off the ironing board onto the floor and sometimes it spits icky stuff on my fabric (though the icky washes out -- it's just discolored water).  I haven't been sewing -- I've been mulching and cleaning beds
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks.  I hardly ever do it by hand anymore though since I got my PE770.  Marianne has taken over in the hand applique dept -- though now she has her new toy!



Yeah - I still think D~ is the queen of the hand applique!!!  Her skills FAR outshine mine!  

I ended up buying a newer version of my old iron - so another Sunbeam - they had it at COSTCO for $29.98 or whatever the change was.  So far, so good!




4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



I do!  I've had things shrink when I didn't and it messed stuff up.  I agree with whomever made the comment about the finish though . . . BUT, I have to say, I'd rather know what the fabric will look like after a washing BEFORE I sew than after.


----------



## hereyago

Thanks so much for welcoming me, even though I haven't begun my lessons yet, I CANNOT wait!!!!!

My grandmother sewed-she had one of the sewing machines with the black pedal-non electric. My mom didn't sew and when I was younger I didn't want to learn.

I took Home Ec in high school, but we actually didn't get to finish our sewing project: we ended up with 3 teachers that year so we really didn't learn the things we should. 

DD13 knows how to sew as she took classes from the same person I am going to be taking classes from.

I will keep lurking and enjoying the beautiful creations that all of you have made and hopefully soon I will be able to do the same. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RMAMom

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



I wash my fabric and dry it in the dryer as I would after I have sewn it.



mphalens said:


> Yeah - I still think D~ is the queen of the hand applique!!!  Her skills FAR outshine mine!
> 
> I ended up buying a newer version of my old iron - so another Sunbeam - they had it at COSTCO for $29.98 or whatever the change was.  So far, so good!



Good luck with the new iron, I have burned out two of them in the last year! I went to JoAnns for a replacement and found a $50.00 singer on clearance for $14.00 I am hoping it lasts a little longer than the others. I was ready to fork over big buck for a rowneta but when I founds the singer on clearance I had to try.



hereyago said:


> Thanks so much for welcoming me, even though I haven't begun my lessons yet, I CANNOT wait!!!!!
> 
> My grandmother sewed-she had one of the sewing machines with the black pedal-non electric. My mom didn't sew and when I was younger I didn't want to learn.
> 
> I took Home Ec in high school, but we actually didn't get to finish our sewing project: we ended up with 3 teachers that year so we really didn't learn the things we should.
> 
> DD13 knows how to sew as she took classes from the same person I am going to be taking classes from.
> 
> I will keep lurking and enjoying the beautiful creations that all of you have made and hopefully soon I will be able to do the same.
> 
> Thanks again.



Enjoy your lessons and don't forget to share with us the pictures of your finished projects.


----------



## tinkerbell3747

I lost my quotes but wanted to say:

NINI:  Sending prayers your way for everyone.  

Also I wash ALL my fabrics before using (new clothes too) on cold no softener and Dry on my regular setting.  Then Starch, Press and fold for storage.  I usually do this as I bring the fabric home.  It's not the most fun, but I like knowing I can pull from my stash and go straight to work without having to Wash, Dry, Press....just my 2 cents.  Of course right now my stash is really a small bin barley half full......

I also wanted to say, 

This weekend I will be organizing my space and making room for my new babies and a proper fabric stash when they come home on Monday.....I'll have a lot of washing drying pressing to do next week.  I'll take pictures to share!


----------



## Piper

After my son got an allergy rash in a very sensitive area from putting on a brand new bathing suit because he just couldn't wait to wear it, he decided I wasn't as crazy as he thought for washing new clothes.

How is that for a long sentence!!


----------



## mphalens

Almost to page 250... ​


----------



## Sandi S

ariekannairb said:


> I do not. Was told by someone who has sewn for 20+ years that it rarely makes a difference. I havent had any issues so far except for shirred stuff. That stuff shrank by half!



I sew a lot and rarely prewash unless it is a fabric that I know is very likely to shrink. I have a huge stash - 16 large rubbermaid tubs and another dozen smaller tubs...and a spreadsheet on Google docs to organize it all. In fact, I am going through fabric and reorganizing some this afternoon.


----------



## cogero

mphalens said:


> Almost to page 250... ​



Need to find a moving buddy.


----------



## GrammytoMany

Wow, I haven't been on here since Monday!  I need to go backwards and catch up.  

I didn't prewash my fabric years ago....but I do now...to get the dye smell out of it and just in case it shrinks when washed and dryed.


----------



## dianemom2

I hardly ever pre-wash and I rarely have problems.  The only time I pre-wash is if I am mixing different types of fabrics.  Like if I am doing a patchwork skirt with several different types of fabric in it, I will make sure I've prewashed all the fabrics.


Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:




I hit the Salvation Army store on half price Wednesday.  I picked up a very large woman's shirt.  I used a knit dress that we already had to trace an outline of how I wanted to cut it and then kind of winged it.  I am very happy with how it turned out.  I bought two more shirts (for $1.50 each) to play around with.  I had planned on adding an applique to the front of this one but I liked the fabric just by itself.

Then some of the knit fabric that I ordered off of Etsy arrived, along with the fold over elastic that I ordered.  This was my first time using fold over elastic.  I really like it.  I will definitely be using it more in the future.  They didn't carry it in Joanns but I was able to find a ton of really cute colors and patterns on Etsy and Ebay.





I am not sure why but the neckline of the dress turned out kind of floppy.  I didn't stretch either the material or the fold over elastic when I was sewing so I don't know what happened!  Any ideas?


----------



## tinkerbell3747

Wow I love the Up cycled dresses....both prints are so pretty.

Chiara, I don't know exactly what a moving buddy does....but I would love to be your buddy anyway!

Well I am off to continue working on my sewing space.  Tomorrow I'll go out and find a bookshelf to put my fabric on.


----------



## PurpleEars

NiniMorris said:


> I feel like I have been neglecting the Dis!
> 
> Things are so busy here right now.  Yesterday my daughter (28) had her wrist surgery.  They have been trying to avoid it for three years.  She had a cyst growing inside the bone...everytime it would grow too big her bone would crack.  She has spent so much time in casts hoping to make it better.
> 
> They finally decided to go in, take out the cyst and graft the bone back together.  When they went in they found a lot of inflammation that had to be cleaned out.  After he got a closer look at the cyst he doesn't think that is entirely the whole problem.  He thinks the inflammation might be more of a problem than the cyst actually was, but removed it any way.  She is looking at 3 to 4 weeks out of work with recuperation.
> 
> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> Her last surgery was a little over 18 months ago....so she doesn't completely remember it...however last time she discovered a way to hop around with the cast up to her but cheeks.... this time it will be a bit harder to keep her from trying...any pressure on the foot could mean the surgery won't take properly!  (she is a bit stubborn...just like her grand mother!)
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if everyone could keep good thoughts and prayers coming our way today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini



I will be praying for smooth surgeries, quick healing, and successful outcomes.



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



I do a mixture of both - it depends on the material. That's why I always wash things for BG's prior to sending them out. I also don't use any fabric softener or dryer sheet ever as I am allergic to some scents and dyes.



hereyago said:


> Thanks so much for welcoming me, even though I haven't begun my lessons yet, I CANNOT wait!!!!!
> 
> My grandmother sewed-she had one of the sewing machines with the black pedal-non electric. My mom didn't sew and when I was younger I didn't want to learn.
> 
> I took Home Ec in high school, but we actually didn't get to finish our sewing project: we ended up with 3 teachers that year so we really didn't learn the things we should.
> 
> DD13 knows how to sew as she took classes from the same person I am going to be taking classes from.
> 
> I will keep lurking and enjoying the beautiful creations that all of you have made and hopefully soon I will be able to do the same.
> 
> Thanks again.



Enjoy the classes. I'd say practice, practice, and practice is the key to success!



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the Salvation Army store on half price Wednesday.  I picked up a very large woman's shirt.  I used a knit dress that we already had to trace an outline of how I wanted to cut it and then kind of winged it.  I am very happy with how it turned out.  I bought two more shirts (for $1.50 each) to play around with.  I had planned on adding an applique to the front of this one but I liked the fabric just by itself.
> 
> Then some of the knit fabric that I ordered off of Etsy arrived, along with the fold over elastic that I ordered.  This was my first time using fold over elastic.  I really like it.  I will definitely be using it more in the future.  They didn't carry it in Joanns but I was able to find a ton of really cute colors and patterns on Etsy and Ebay.



Great dresses!


----------



## harleykarolynmom

here is my first attempt at a you can make this pattern I am really happy with how it turned out





and a close up of the shiring





the side


----------



## SallyfromDE

Piper said:


> After my son got an allergy rash in a very sensitive area from putting on a brand new bathing suit because he just couldn't wait to wear it, he decided I wasn't as crazy as he thought for washing new clothes.
> 
> How is that for a long sentence!!



I have to wash all my RTW clothes before I wear them because I can smell the dyes in it. But fabric doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Nini-prayers for your family.



RMAMom said:


> Good luck with the new iron, I have burned out two of them in the last year! I went to JoAnns for a replacement and found a $50.00 singer on clearance for $14.00 I am hoping it lasts a little longer than the others. I was ready to fork over big buck for a rowneta but when I founds the singer on clearance I had to try.


I had an iron break the day before a wedding so I went to JoAnns and got a Singer.  I think it was more like $80ish.  I had a coupon that I could use on it-I think 10% as the 40% wouldn't work.  That was in September.  I really like the iron.  I had a t-fal before that and a Rowenta before that.  I like the Rowenta but it didn't last too long considering what I paid for it.


----------



## babynala

I am hopelessly far behind and there is WAY TMTQ.  There have been soooo many fabulous things posted lately.  I love all the Princess dresses and the upcycled clothes.  So many cute ideas.  I really hope to do some sewing this weekend but I'm not sure it will happen.  

Welcome to all the new followers and congrats on all the new machine purchases.


----------



## miprender

I have to add my 2cents to the serger. On mostly everything I make I serge the seams only. I was doing both but still have had things come apart. Some may remember my short fiasco at Disney were the shorts looked like they had been ripped off But I think that may have had more to do with the Japanese fabric than my sewing skills. 



Sandi S said:


> This was my project last night - Simplicity 3531 - I made it as a gymnastics bag for Miss Gracie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



So cute. And love all the things you are making yourself. I have only made applique Tshirts for myself.



Isatricia said:


> DD6 loves this Belle dress.  I used the same peasant dress pattern I have been using, made the skirt longer so that I could use Lastin to put make the gathers at the bottom and I added the collar to look like Belle's.  DD8 is jealous of this one.



Such cute dresses.



morganmmommy said:


> Boxer shorts for my BIL (long family joke about how i was going to buy Care Bears boxers for him....I will be giving them to him at the Hoop Dee Do in front of our huge party there...19 people!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they arent "Disney" items but they are going to Disney with me ;-)



That should be funny when you hand them those.



ariekannairb said:


> Ya'll put me to shame with your great stuff!!! I have thought about sewing for myself but at the moment having way too much fun with the kids stuff. Finally going to start on some boy stuff in the next day or two.
> 
> This isn't techincally Disney. I am trying to use it to convince my hubby that I NEED an embroidery machine for my 30th that is coming up, so I am sewing these tshirt dresses to show him how empty it looks up top. If I had an embroidery machine, Minnie or Mickey would be on the black part.



Cute dress.... my DD won't wear anything with Disney unless we are in Disney now. Where did I go wrong



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.



Heather has some really cute C&D appliques. But if you are looking for filled desings you could check out Ibroidery. Those are disney designs for Brother machines.



NiniMorris said:


> This morning we have surgery number 2...it will be my 4 year old grand daughters 4th surgery for club foot.  This will be her biggie...they are reconstructing her ankle, doing something to the top of her foot and lengthening her leg.  Again we are looking at a bone graft.  The doctor said it will be at least 2 years before the leg will look 'normal'.   She will be in a cast up to her but cheeks for at 6 to 8 weeks and then a regular walking cast for another 6 to 8 weeks.  Then a brace for the remained of the 2 year period.
> 
> As you can see...I am a bit more worried about this surgery than I will admit.  I know it is going to be hard on her...and me!  I can't stand to see my babies hurting and not being able to do anything about it.  My daughter in law is a nervous wreck!  She hasn't be able to sleep for days!
> 
> Thanks a million..
> 
> 
> Nini



 Sent prayers. 



cogero said:


> OMG so much cute stuff has been posted. Love it and am inspired by all that is posted. If you don't follow my PTR you wouldn't know but my life has been insane and we go to Disney in 21 days and I am behind with sewing. things should get easier now since I have Js IEP for next year done and was able to receive about 90% of what I wanted.
> 
> Also we are in Dance competition season so we have extra rehearsals and DH seems to have a lot of tour changes lately so I am single parenting for the most part.
> 
> I read everything even if I don't comment.



Don't forget about the launch too I don't know how you have time to sew.



4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



I always wash my fabric and put it in the dryer. I don't like to worry about shrinkage. And flannel does shrink. I had a yard of the StarWars flannel and after washing it had shrunk.

But I don't wash my Tshirts. I like how they look so crisp and want to keep them that way for a little while.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:



Wow you and Beth find some great deals. I keep saying I want to check out our local Salvation Army but never get a chance to get over there.



harleykarolynmom said:


> here is my first attempt at a you can make this pattern I am really happy with how it turned out



Great job and love the shirring on the back.


----------



## teresajoy

4monkeys said:


> QUESTION
> 
> Do you wash your fabric before you sew? We never did in Home Ec. So I wasn't sure whether to wash before or after I make the shorts??
> 
> Thanks!



I'll be honest, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. But, I really think you should. It's a big risk to put your time, energy and money into something only to not have it fit the first time you wash it. 



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the Salvation Army store on half price Wednesday.  I picked up a very large woman's shirt.  I used a knit dress that we already had to trace an outline of how I wanted to cut it and then kind of winged it.  I am very happy with how it turned out.  I bought two more shirts (for $1.50 each) to play around with.  I had planned on adding an applique to the front of this one but I liked the fabric just by itself.
> 
> Then some of the knit fabric that I ordered off of Etsy arrived, along with the fold over elastic that I ordered.  This was my first time using fold over elastic.  I really like it.  I will definitely be using it more in the future.  They didn't carry it in Joanns but I was able to find a ton of really cute colors and patterns on Etsy and Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but the neckline of the dress turned out kind of floppy.  I didn't stretch either the material or the fold over elastic when I was sewing so I don't know what happened!  Any ideas?



These are really cute!



Tami0220 said:


> Wow, just found out about this site over on the cruise board. The few pages I have looked thru  (and I see this is the 27th thread of your work!) have some amazing work! I am expecting a granddaughter next month and made a christening dress. Please tell me it is easier to sew toddler/children's clothes! The tiny seams on the sleeves drove me nuts, lol. I saw some great digitizing too. I have a Brother Ult 2003 Disney, of course. But cant seem to get the knack for digitizing my own designs. Has anyone digitized Chip and Dale? They are my favorite and to save me from going through all these pages I would love to see if they did. Looking forward to keeping up with this thread now.
> 
> PS I am a member of a quilting guild in Lake Havasu, AZ. One of our members used to have the dress shop in Sleeping Beauty's castle at Disneyland. She made all the princess dresses before they were commercially made.



http://www.froufroubyheathersue.com She has adorable designs and she always has a coupon. You can sign up for her newsletter on the site and she also lists the coupons on the sidebar of her Facebook page.


----------



## Sandi S

dianemom2 said:


> Then some of the knit fabric that I ordered off of Etsy arrived, along with the fold over elastic that I ordered.  This was my first time using fold over elastic.  I really like it.  I will definitely be using it more in the future.  They didn't carry it in Joanns but I was able to find a ton of really cute colors and patterns on Etsy and Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but the neckline of the dress turned out kind of floppy.  I didn't stretch either the material or the fold over elastic when I was sewing so I don't know what happened!  Any ideas?



I love FOE!!! I have a rainbow of it - most of it from The Fabric Fairy (great Dis fabrics there too). If you stretch it slightly while sewing but do not stretch the garment, you will avoid the floppy look.

I cleaned up my fabric stash and rotated winter fabrics out and spring/summer stuff into my main "active" fabric queue. I cut the part of DD's Easter dress that needs to be smocked out of white linen and will take it to be pleated tomorrow.


----------



## VBAndrea

Piper said:


> After my son got an allergy rash in a very sensitive area from putting on a brand new bathing suit because he just couldn't wait to wear it, he decided I wasn't as crazy as he thought for washing new clothes.
> 
> How is that for a long sentence!!


I have a feeling your ds would be a wee bit embarrassed if he knew you shared that story with us 



mphalens said:


> Almost to page 250... ​


Yes, and I see Teresa popping in to monitor the status!  I'll likely be mulching and miss the move, but then again, I hate that the first 10 pages end up being all of us posting that we made it.  I might boycott and post on page 20.



dianemom2 said:


> Here is what I worked on today.  First up is another upcycled dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit the Salvation Army store on half price Wednesday.  I picked up a very large woman's shirt.  I used a knit dress that we already had to trace an outline of how I wanted to cut it and then kind of winged it.  I am very happy with how it turned out.  I bought two more shirts (for $1.50 each) to play around with.  I had planned on adding an applique to the front of this one but I liked the fabric just by itself.
> 
> Then some of the knit fabric that I ordered off of Etsy arrived, along with the fold over elastic that I ordered.  This was my first time using fold over elastic.  I really like it.  I will definitely be using it more in the future.  They didn't carry it in Joanns but I was able to find a ton of really cute colors and patterns on Etsy and Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why but the neckline of the dress turned out kind of floppy.  I didn't stretch either the material or the fold over elastic when I was sewing so I don't know what happened!  Any ideas?


Very cool!  I might need to get some yardsale items to experiment with (our Salvation Army usually has its clothes priced higher than what I can get on sale for brand new).  I want to experiment with necklines.  I'd like to be able to do the Olivia without a hood and I may need to try some of that fold over elastic to see if that would work well.  For my dd's AG Olivia that I made I just lettuced the neckline and it looked cute.  Not sure that would be adequate on a real person though as I worry the lettucing would stretch out the neckline a bit and alter the fit.



PurpleEars said:


> I do a mixture of both - it depends on the material. That's why I always wash things for BG's prior to sending them out. I also don't use any fabric softener or dryer sheet ever as I am allergic to some scents and dyes.


They make perfume free fabric softener sheets -- I use them for my dd as her skin is quite sensitive as well and she has no problems with them.  I can't use fabric softener with her.  I also wash in Ivory.



harleykarolynmom said:


> here is my first attempt at a you can make this pattern I am really happy with how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up of the shiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side


Beautiful!  I haven't seen you post in a bit.  Glad to see you are still sewing


----------



## uscgmouse

http://www.simplicity.com/p-6131-babies-sportswear.aspx

I want to make a romper/overalls out of a cotton Mickey fabric I got for my son... I found the pattern above is there any way I can make it so that the front and back piece are a solid piece of fabric and don't have the seam down the middle of the outfit? Like make the seams on the sides not the front and back.

I hope that makes since. You are all amazing with a sewing machine and I hope you can help me out.

TYIA


----------



## cogero

miprender said:


> Cute dress.... my DD won't wear anything with Disney unless we are in Disney now. Where did I go wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Heather has some really cute C&D appliques. But if you are looking for filled desings you could check out Ibroidery. Those are disney designs for Brother machines.
> 
> 
> Don't forget about the launch too I don't know how you have time to sew.



My daughter calls herself a disney geek. wears her Disney shirts at home not anything over the top.

Oh I am getting ready for crunch mode. I will be fine I think I enjoy feeling stressed LMAO.

going to move my Duetta up to the Dining room table today to work on some appliques since my 770 is still in the shop. Should be ready on Monday though.


----------



## SallyfromDE

uscgmouse said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/p-6131-babies-sportswear.aspx
> 
> I want to make a romper/overalls out of a cotton Mickey fabric I got for my son... I found the pattern above is there any way I can make it so that the front and back piece are a solid piece of fabric and don't have the seam down the middle of the outfit? Like make the seams on the sides not the front and back.
> 
> I hope that makes since. You are all amazing with a sewing machine and I hope you can help me out.
> 
> TYIA



I don't think so, it's straight in the front, but curves down at the crotch. If you cut it across the belt line, you could do the top without the seam, but then you'd have a seam around and below the waist. I don't know the pattern on the fabric, but can you match it up enough around the chest area, that you almost wouldn't notice a seam?


----------



## mommy2mrb

wishing you all......


----------



## NiniMorris

Quick drive by post....

Grand Princess had a very successful surgery yesterday.  It ended up lasting over an hour longer than we thought it would.  They had to put a longer rod than they were expecting to (not sure why) and they had to put 2 pins in her ankle rather than one(again I don't know why)  But the surgeon said they had a perfect angle on the foot and ankle and her foot is now perfectly straight.  There is a 99% chance they won't have to do it again!

As to the washing fabric item...there are 3 main reasons to wash fabric first...as lots of people mentioned the shrinkage item.  (that one is pretty much covered) the chemical item (which is really about 25 times worse than most people think...in fact you should always wash fabric for children ...if not before you sew, at least before you let them wear.  Most of you aren't old enough to remember the problems back in the 70's...some of the chemicals they used to think were completely harmless were shown to cause cancer in children...all of the chemicals were used in the finishing of fabrics.

They did change the chemicals used.  However, since then, more of the chemicals they changed to have been shown to be much worse.  They are constantly trying to find new chemicals that can be used that are not harmful....with cheap being the biggest requirement.  Add to that that most of the cotton fabric used in the US is no longer manufactured in the US and you run into a whole different problem with chemicals.  Some of the smaller cotton mills now purchase the raw fabric overseas and then dye the fabric here...finding the finish on the fabric is harder to take the dye, they have to use more dyes and chemicals to get the fabric to 'take'

Which brings us to the third reason to wash your fabric... Bleeding.  Until you at least test your fabric you will not know how the fabric will react to detergent and heat.

It only takes one fabric to shrink or bleed to ruin an outfit.

Since I have dealt with childhood cancer...I would not make any thing for my children or grand children without washing the fabric first.  You can always buy the spray sizing if you really want that finish....

And one important note about starching and storing...DON'T DO IT!!!   Silverfish love the starch!  It is one of their favorite foods!  I press my fabric (actually I take it out of the dryer awhile warm and fold) and starch it only after I am ready to cut.

I will now get off my soapbox!  LOL







Yes, I grew up in an area that was full of cotton mills.... it was always a big topic around here...

Nini


----------



## cogero

Nini

I always learn something new from you. Love it and thank you.


----------



## DISNEYJAZZ

*hello all ,gotta go back and catch up on some post but i wanted to share these pix while i was online...i finished all the SuperHero capes and gave them to the kids in my class to celebrate our lil friend who had his cerebellum operated on almost 3 weeks ago,he's back in school and right as rain! so good to have him back and the kids loved their capes and couldn't wit to take them home!




 and here is the super Isaac pj/play set i made for my dd's friend who is headed to wdw in 10 days! 1st trip and kids have no clue,they think they are going to Texas since they are gong with g'parents and g'parents mom lives there...lol Isaac is into any and all super heros and wears a pillowcase cape with pride...so i made him his own,i had the fabric in my stash,i think it was a toddler bed top sheet...thrift store find of course...anyway here it is,just a simple sewn on emblem on tee and cape...





 thanks for looking ~Beth~*


----------



## VBAndrea

NiniMorris said:


> Quick drive by post....
> 
> Grand Princess had a very successful surgery yesterday.  It ended up lasting over an hour longer than we thought it would.  They had to put a longer rod than they were expecting to (not sure why) and they had to put 2 pins in her ankle rather than one(again I don't know why)  But the surgeon said they had a perfect angle on the foot and ankle and her foot is now perfectly straight.  There is a 99% chance they won't have to do it again!
> 
> As to the washing fabric item...there are 3 main reasons to wash fabric first...as lots of people mentioned the shrinkage item.  (that one is pretty much covered) the chemical item (which is really about 25 times worse than most people think...in fact you should always wash fabric for children ...if not before you sew, at least before you let them wear.  Most of you aren't old enough to remember the problems back in the 70's...some of the chemicals they used to think were completely harmless were shown to cause cancer in children...all of the chemicals were used in the finishing of fabrics.
> 
> They did change the chemicals used.  However, since then, more of the chemicals they changed to have been shown to be much worse.  They are constantly trying to find new chemicals that can be used that are not harmful....with cheap being the biggest requirement.  Add to that that most of the cotton fabric used in the US is no longer manufactured in the US and you run into a whole different problem with chemicals.  Some of the smaller cotton mills now purchase the raw fabric overseas and then dye the fabric here...finding the finish on the fabric is harder to take the dye, they have to use more dyes and chemicals to get the fabric to 'take'
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason to wash your fabric... Bleeding.  Until you at least test your fabric you will not know how the fabric will react to detergent and heat.
> 
> It only takes one fabric to shrink or bleed to ruin an outfit.
> 
> Since I have dealt with childhood cancer...I would not make any thing for my children or grand children without washing the fabric first.  You can always buy the spray sizing if you really want that finish....
> 
> And one important note about starching and storing...DON'T DO IT!!!   Silverfish love the starch!  It is one of their favorite foods!  I press my fabric (actually I take it out of the dryer awhile warm and fold) and starch it only after I am ready to cut.
> 
> I will now get off my soapbox!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I grew up in an area that was full of cotton mills.... it was always a big topic around here...
> 
> Nini


First, I'm very glad the surgery went well 

Second, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has issues with chemicals.  I didn't want you all to think I was crazy and totally OCD, so Nini, I am glad I am in good company with you   The chemicals weird me out more than shrinking or fading.  And that is why I am baffled why GKTW prefers their fabrics to not be washed   They did tell me I could use prewashed and to just  let them know.  I wash everything for BGs in Ivory as I think most people are good with that.  I also use Arm and Hammer free detergent but my dd sometimes itches with that so I only use Ivory for her and for BG kids.

You could be like my ds and do your first load of laundry without detergent (dh taught him, and thankfully within one minute of the cycle I inquired as to which detergent he used so caught it).  Now all I have to do is iron the shirts he (and dh) put away in a wrinkled ball


----------



## Meshell2002

uscgmouse said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/p-6131-babies-sportswear.aspx
> 
> I want to make a romper/overalls out of a cotton Mickey fabric I got for my son... I found the pattern above is there any way I can make it so that the front and back piece are a solid piece of fabric and don't have the seam down the middle of the outfit? Like make the seams on the sides not the front and back.
> 
> I hope that makes since. You are all amazing with a sewing machine and I hope you can help me out.
> 
> TYIA



Not sure why you don't want a seam down the front....it really is so the crotch curve is right. If you are going to embroider the front you can embroider over the seam.....I just press my seam flat, stabilize, and use the seam for lining up the design straight. just a thought.

if I don't see ya'll before the move have a great saturday!


----------



## Sandi S

uscgmouse said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/p-6131-babies-sportswear.aspx
> 
> I want to make a romper/overalls out of a cotton Mickey fabric I got for my son... I found the pattern above is there any way I can make it so that the front and back piece are a solid piece of fabric and don't have the seam down the middle of the outfit? Like make the seams on the sides not the front and back.
> 
> I hope that makes since. You are all amazing with a sewing machine and I hope you can help me out.
> 
> TYIA



Try it by lining up the straight seam of the front on the fold, but do it in a practice fabric/muslin. Otherwise, I would focus on lining up the pattern at the front chest. I think it will look fine if you do that.

Nini - glad to hear DGD's surgery went well.


----------



## miprender

So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.


----------



## Isatricia

The updated Cinderella:






And Pocahontas:


----------



## mamommy

Embroidery HELP!
Sorry for the drive by posting. I've been so busy lately. I should have known I'd never be able to keep up with all you ladies. There are soooo many cute things that have been posted. 

I need some serious help. I started an embroidery design last night, but didn't finish. I left it hooped and just tried to pick up from where I left off and the stitches are not in the right place. They are about 1/8" off to the side. The design fills the hoop, so I can't adjust the layout. I can't figure out why this would happen. Has anybody done this before and is there a way to fix it or do I need to start completely over?


----------



## tosha27

Sorry if this has been asked. I searched through some of your posts, but there is just so much info.
How are y'all making these characters with different dresses on? For example, I really, really want a Minnie as Cinderella. Is there any way to get that as a patch or some type of applique that I can use to personalize an item and not already made onto an item.

Please PM if you have one available.


----------



## dianemom2

uscgmouse said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/p-6131-babies-sportswear.aspx
> 
> I want to make a romper/overalls out of a cotton Mickey fabric I got for my son... I found the pattern above is there any way I can make it so that the front and back piece are a solid piece of fabric and don't have the seam down the middle of the outfit? Like make the seams on the sides not the front and back.
> 
> I hope that makes since. You are all amazing with a sewing machine and I hope you can help me out.
> 
> TYIA


That's an adorable pattern.  I just love jonjon rompers for little boys!  I agree with what Sandi said to make a mock up of the pattern to see if you can get it to work out.  It might look ok and it might not.  


VBAndrea said:


> Very cool!  I might need to get some yardsale items to experiment with (our Salvation Army usually has its clothes priced higher than what I can get on sale for brand new).  I want to experiment with necklines.  I'd like to be able to do the Olivia without a hood and I may need to try some of that fold over elastic to see if that would work well.  For my dd's AG Olivia that I made I just lettuced the neckline and it looked cute.  Not sure that would be adequate on a real person though as I worry the lettucing would stretch out the neckline a bit and alter the fit.


Our Salvation Army is only cheap on 1/2 price Wednesdays.  Besides that, if I shop carefully, then I get better deals new at a store.  On the last upcycled dress that I did, I did use lettuce edging on the neckline.  It looked cute but inside the neckline, about 3/4 inch, I added a very narrow strip of elastic to keep it close to the chest.  That definitely gave it some shape.  I really liked the fold over elastic.  I even saw some Minnie Mouse patterned fold over elastic.  We'll see what I have time to play with this week.  Maybe I will get to try to upcycle another dress.



NiniMorris said:


> Grand Princess had a very successful surgery yesterday.  It ended up lasting over an hour longer than we thought it would.  They had to put a longer rod than they were expecting to (not sure why) and they had to put 2 pins in her ankle rather than one(again I don't know why)  But the surgeon said they had a perfect angle on the foot and ankle and her foot is now perfectly straight.  There is a 99% chance they won't have to do it again!
> 
> As to the washing fabric item...there are 3 main reasons to wash fabric first...as lots of people mentioned the shrinkage item.  (that one is pretty much covered) the chemical item (which is really about 25 times worse than most people think...in fact you should always wash fabric for children ...if not before you sew, at least before you let them wear.  Most of you aren't old enough to remember the problems back in the 70's...some of the chemicals they used to think were completely harmless were shown to cause cancer in children...all of the chemicals were used in the finishing of fabrics.
> 
> They did change the chemicals used.  However, since then, more of the chemicals they changed to have been shown to be much worse.  They are constantly trying to find new chemicals that can be used that are not harmful....with cheap being the biggest requirement.  Add to that that most of the cotton fabric used in the US is no longer manufactured in the US and you run into a whole different problem with chemicals.  Some of the smaller cotton mills now purchase the raw fabric overseas and then dye the fabric here...finding the finish on the fabric is harder to take the dye, they have to use more dyes and chemicals to get the fabric to 'take'
> 
> Which brings us to the third reason to wash your fabric... Bleeding.  Until you at least test your fabric you will not know how the fabric will react to detergent and heat.
> 
> It only takes one fabric to shrink or bleed to ruin an outfit.
> 
> Nini



Glad your little princess is doing well after surgery.  It sounds like they expect it to be very successful!  What good news!  Was she happy about her AG doll?

Thanks for the good information about why we should wash our fabric before we sew.  I've only ever had one fabric run, but it was right on the front of an appliqued white shirt!



DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*



Love the picture of the kids in the capes!  They turned out super. I am glad that the little boy who had brain surgery is doing well!  

The Super Isaac outfit is adorable.  You always find the best things at the thrift store and you are so super creative in repurposing them.1



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.


Love the fiesta set. The appliques and fabrics are adorable.  We love the ride in Mexico and looking for Donald.  How many more days do you have to do?



Isatricia said:


> The updated Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pocahontas:


Both of those turned out great.  Your dd in the Cinderella dress looks much happier with how it turned out.  The Pocahontas dress looks great.  You can just barely see the clear strap.  You got great results!



tosha27 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. I searched through some of your posts, but there is just so much info.
> How are y'all making these characters with different dresses on? For example, I really, really want a Minnie as Cinderella. Is there any way to get that as a patch or some type of applique that I can use to personalize an item and not already made onto an item.
> 
> Please PM if you have one available.


Most of the people who are making the characters are using embroidery machines to applique them.  There are a few people who do them by hand.  You just need to check on Etsy to find what you want.




mamommy said:


> Embroidery HELP!
> Sorry for the drive by posting. I've been so busy lately. I should have known I'd never be able to keep up with all you ladies. There are soooo many cute things that have been posted.
> 
> I need some serious help. I started an embroidery design last night, but didn't finish. I left it hooped and just tried to pick up from where I left off and the stitches are not in the right place. They are about 1/8" off to the side. The design fills the hoop, so I can't adjust the layout. I can't figure out why this would happen. Has anybody done this before and is there a way to fix it or do I need to start completely over?



I've never had that happen before.  Did you try turning the machine off and then turning it back on?  If the design fills the hoop I am not sure what to suggest.  If you unhoop the whole thing, it is sure to be a lost cause.  Sorry I am not more help!


----------



## teresajoy

DISNEYJAZZ said:


> *hello all ,gotta go back and catch up on some post but i wanted to share these pix while i was online...i finished all the SuperHero capes and gave them to the kids in my class to celebrate our lil friend who had his cerebellum operated on almost 3 weeks ago,he's back in school and right as rain! so good to have him back and the kids loved their capes and couldn't wit to take them home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the super Isaac pj/play set i made for my dd's friend who is headed to wdw in 10 days! 1st trip and kids have no clue,they think they are going to Texas since they are gong with g'parents and g'parents mom lives there...lol Isaac is into any and all super heros and wears a pillowcase cape with pride...so i made him his own,i had the fabric in my stash,i think it was a toddler bed top sheet...thrift store find of course...anyway here it is,just a simple sewn on emblem on tee and cape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking ~Beth~*


Those look amazing! 
How exciting for your daughter's friend!!!!! 



miprender said:


> So I have finished another day...The day that we eat at the San Angel Inn and hunt down Senor Donald.



I love these!!! 




Isatricia said:


> The updated Cinderella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Pocahontas:



These look really good! Your daughter looks very pleased with the way you changed up her Cindy dress!! And, I love the Pocahontas!!! Great job!



mamommy said:


> Embroidery HELP!
> Sorry for the drive by posting. I've been so busy lately. I should have known I'd never be able to keep up with all you ladies. There are soooo many cute things that have been posted.
> 
> I need some serious help. I started an embroidery design last night, but didn't finish. I left it hooped and just tried to pick up from where I left off and the stitches are not in the right place. They are about 1/8" off to the side. The design fills the hoop, so I can't adjust the layout. I can't figure out why this would happen. Has anybody done this before and is there a way to fix it or do I need to start completely over?



Could it have gotten bumped? Mind does that to me if I have to change the needle in the middle of a design. But, if I turn it off and then on again, it works itself out. You will need to advance to the spot you were at, but hopefully it will line up ok. 



tosha27 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. I searched through some of your posts, but there is just so much info.
> How are y'all making these characters with different dresses on? For example, I really, really want a Minnie as Cinderella. Is there any way to get that as a patch or some type of applique that I can use to personalize an item and not already made onto an item.
> 
> Please PM if you have one available.



I PMed you. 


Ok, we will be moving shortly. PLESASE NO ONE TELL ANDREA until we are at page 20, ok?


----------



## teresajoy

Ok, it's that time again!

STOP POSTING HERE

We are going to do this very quietly ok?  shhh.... don't let Andrea know we are moving yet.....

So, gather up your replies (hit the reply button here with your multiquotes and copy and paste that to the new thread) and let's sneak on out....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2896055













​


----------



## gardentender

I'm bumping this up from a year ago with apologies 

I'm working on matching shirts for our upcomming trip, and was looking for inspiration for epcot shirts when I ran across this skirt. Since I'm unable to PM (not enough posts), I'm hoping somone will help me out (pretty please!)

These designs are FABULOUS!!! and exactly what I have in mind. I have an embroidery machine too! Alas, even after searching high and low, I can't find anything close- free or paid  

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

I had to break the link so that I could even post the image. Take out the spaces. It is the World Showcase skirt by PurpleEars

Thank you so much!!!!!



PurpleEars said:


> Now I wish there is something like Ottawa Street near us, then again, maybe not because I will spend all my money there.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Joann's have offices in Ontario. I just thought they were in the US! I am glad to hear that you found some Disney fabric. I can't wait to see what you make!
> 
> 
> 
> Iron-on paper would be easier. I actually did something similar to your idea a few months ago, except I used my embroidery machine:
> 
> /albums/k608/Purple_Ears/Sewing%20projects/WorldShowcaseFront.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! I am glad that you had great success with upsizing!


----------



## HeatherSue

It's been so long since I was a regular poster on here that I have forgotten the rules! But, if you would like to e-mail me at kiteheather@gmail.com, I can tell you where you can get the designs.  



gardentender said:


> I'm bumping this up from a year ago with apologies
> 
> I'm working on matching shirts for our upcomming trip, and was looking for inspiration for epcot shirts when I ran across this skirt. Since I'm unable to PM (not enough posts), I'm hoping somone will help me out (pretty please!)
> 
> These designs are FABULOUS!!! and exactly what I have in mind. I have an embroidery machine too! Alas, even after searching high and low, I can't find anything close- free or paid
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> I had to break the link so that I could even post the image. Take out the spaces. It is the World Showcase skirt by PurpleEars
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## gardentender

Thank you so much!! I sent you an email


----------

